# Hilo de EARTH 2.io (editado con información básica como guía rápida)



## AK2 (5 Ene 2021)

*Este post de inicio está editado*, porque veo que hay gente nueva que se está sumando a esto y me pregunta por privado. Entiendo que sea un coñazo leer un montón de páginas para saber de que va esta especie de _inversión-juego_.

Así que voy a explicar lo más importante en esta página principal para los nuevos y que no sepan apenas del tema. No soy el que más experiencia tiene pero, más o menos entre todos, creemos que ésto es lo más importante a saber:


*EARTH 2 >> Página oficial >>* Earth 2

¿Inversión? ¿Juego? ¿Estafa descomunal? Podrían ser las tres cosas juntas... Pero la cuestión es que *es un producto muy viral en todo el mundo*.

*Primero de todo decir que esta inversión es de altísimo riesgo y puede que pierdas absolutamente todo lo que has invertido porque las dudas sobre este proyecto son notables y ni siquiera los creadores saben como gestionar el futuro de esto*. De todas maneras, cabe aclarar que hay gente seria y experimentada metida en Earth 2 dentro del mundo del entretenimiento, así que es un factor de confianza a la hora de invertir en esto.

Earth 2 es reciente y este proyecto se estrenó a finales de Noviembre de 2020 así que aún está en fase de pruebas, actualizaciones, revisiones y demás. De hecho, estamos aún en la Fase 1.


*¿Y QUÉ ES LA FASE 1?*

El juego tendrá varias fases aún indeterminadas, pero ésta primera se caracteriza principalmente en comprar y vender terrenos de cualquier parte del Planeta, de manera virtual y ficticia (puesto que obviamente no te pertenecen en la vida real).


*LOS TERRENOS SE CLASIFICAN EN 3 TIPOS:

Clase 1: *Terrenos de un país en concreto en el que no se hayan vendido en ese momento más de 100.000 _tiles_ o baldosas.

*Clase 2: *Terrenos que se encuentran en un momento en el que se están vendiendo entre 100.000 y 200.000 _tiles_.

*Clase 3:* Terrenos que superan las 200.000 ventas en _tiles_.

Estos terrenos se diferencian en este tipo de clases porque te puedes beneficiar de ellos de dos maneras básicas:

- Vendiendo tus parcelas cuando se hayan revalorizado en el Marketplace.
- Esperando a que te lleguen "Impuestos sobre la Tierra" (Periodic Bonus LIT).

Como ya se intuye, los terrenos de Clase 1 y 2 son los más cotizados a la hora de venderse y los de Clase 3 no generan casi interés, a no ser que el país en cuestión esté casi ocupado y te interese sí o sí alguna parcela dentro de la multitud.

Los Impuestos sobre la Tierra se reciben, de momento, de manera aleatoria y sin ningún aparente patrón porque no hay ninguna versión oficial que explique cuál es la manera de cobrar estos impuestos.

Sobre deducciones, investigaciones y demás, hemos comprobado las siguientes características:

- Los terrenos de Clase 1 reciben un 1% de tu compra, los de Clase 2 un 0.5% y los de Clase 3 un 0.05%.
- Los terrenos comprados en recursos naturales (minas, pozos naturales,...) tienen más constancia a la hora de proporcionarte beneficio.
- Los países dónde hay más volumen de ventas son cruciales a la hora de cobrar estos impuestos de manera seguida y estable.
- Algo curioso es que puede ser que recibas más impuestos de un terreno con 3 _tiles_ que uno con 8 _tiles_.
- Recientemente han confirmado que tener terrenos grandes supone mayor beneficio a la hora de extraer recursos.


*¿DÓNDE EMPEZAR A COMPRAR TERRENOS? >> Pestaña BUY LAND*

Dadas las circunstancias y que los terrenos de Clase 1 casi han desaparecido, lo mejor es centrarse en los de Clase 2, ya que los de Clase 3 no te van a reportar mucho beneficio.

En realidad da lo mismo dónde compres tus terrenos pero lo aconsejable sería adueñarse de agua dulce (ríos, lagos,...), recursos naturales, accesos al mar, enclaves interesantes culturalmente hablando y obviamente parcelas donde haya mucha gente para negociar y jugar en posteriores fases.
Aunque también puedes hacer como muchos y además, comprar tu propio espacio libre de gente y de problemas en medio de la nada (como yo).

Para orientarte en saber como van las ventas de un país, tienes que ir a MARKETPLACE y clicar en MARKET VALUE HISTORY resaltado en verde.

Otra forma de saberlo es viendo el precio del terreno del país que te interesa en el mapa dentro de BUY LAND. Personalmente me he dado cuenta que los terrenos que están entre 0.35$ y 0.80$ por _tile_, casi siempre son de Clase 2.

*Importante:* Verás que hay países donde no se puede comprar. Esto es porque están bloqueados por temas económicos, religiosos o administrativos, hasta nuevo aviso. Y personalmente creo que también lo han hecho para no disponer todo de golpe y dejar con el ansia a los buscadores de petróleo (puesto que la mayoría de los países bloqueados son árabes).

*Otra cosa muy importante* es que no hay que tener en cuenta las edificaciones y construcciones porque en posteriores fases desaparecerán. Todo lo que esté construido por el hombre será borrado. Es decir, si quieres comprar un edificio de oficinas muy alto o el puente de alguna ciudad por ejemplo, no servirá de nada porque se eliminará cuando se pase a otro nivel.


*BURBUJA EN EARTH2.io ( idea de @lonchagordista @Elbrujo y @Blackest )*

Empezó como una sugerencia y se ha convertido en la *ISLA BURBUJA.* Una isla donde comprar algunos terrenos esparcidos para localizarnos en futuras fases y compartir espacio con salida al mar.

La isla está ubicada al noroeste de Madagascar, en las Islas Comoros, más concretamente en la Isla Mohéli.

Link a la *Isla Burbuja* >> Mohéli

Otra ubicación escogida entre muchos es *VILLA BURBUJA y bastión del foro en Earth 2*. Ésta es especial porque la idea es comprar terrenos pegados a los terrenos del compañero para así construir una ciudad entre todos y convertirla en una fortificación y una villa para negociar con futuros vecinos. Se ubica en Libia y está en la costa con salida al Mediterráneo; un buen enclave entre África y Europa.

Link a *Villa Burbuja* >> Earth 2

*Hilo oficial de Villa Burbuja para registrarse en el Censo* >> Earth2: VILLA BURBUJA: MAPA OFICIAL + OFICINA DE REGISTRO CATASTRAL


Aprovecho en este punto para añadir que puedes seleccionar *la bandera de España* en tu perfil y así se podrá saber que un español ha comprado ahí; aunque el juego te permite usar la bandera que quieras.


*CÓDIGOS REFERENCIALES - OTRA MANERA DE GANAR DINERO EN EARTH 2*

Cuando te creas una cuenta en Earth 2 se genera un código referencial que puedes ver en tu perfil. Este código sirve para que otra persona lo use a la hora de comprar y os beneficiéis los dos de la compra que haga. No se puede usar el código referencial de uno mismo.

*El código que uses te hace un descuento del 5% en tu compra, que va directo en forma de dólares reales a un crédito disponible en tu cuenta de Earth 2. Este crédito lo puedes usar para comprar más terrenos o retirarlo a tu C/C o Paypal cuando supere los 50$.

Otro 5% de la compra va para la persona poseedora de ese código.

IMPORTANTE: Recuerda poner tu código seguido de tu nombre de usuario en Earth2 para que así puedan devolverte el favor de haber usado el código de otra persona.*

Como siempre sugiero, sería bueno usar todos los códigos disponibles alguna vez y así nos podemos beneficiar todos pero cada uno que sea libre de hacer lo que quiera, faltaría más.



@AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ*@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*@Elbrujo *8NBKTKKBOJ*@davitin *AZ0NQNNT41*@vilin *VD9QAZKOMT*@Profesor.Poopsnagle* I5W0Y8MC3Z*@DraghiEmpire* UKCBW0GA3J*@PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO* JCSU4TUNDB*@LostSouls* 9XZMANSUPJ*@LuiGi13* D9XNGHP8S3*@antoniussss* O4Z69PS8PR*@Minak *OSI7JR8M74*@hornblower* 9XZMANSUPJ*@Visrul *O9UM1XQGWS*@Kartal* O76OWLUYZ1*@Desmond Humes* O821T23FS7*@kaluza5 *VPZ3ANTME5*@Polo_00* Y8TLNLHT04*@Le Fanu *BIKXMV5FRY*@Silverado72* G5FLCU1DM5*@El_neutral* 2IZHKWM28F*@D_M* GCY1BDZ92H*@Don_Quijote* U5RJHT5W17*@EXTOUAREG* ZUAEZYLBH8*@EYE *U6DSNCUS4K*@danteael* CRWWXKU6YC*@Vargodoria *IN3WCJOAFN*@Boris I de Andorra *Z4V4YXB2HV*@TedKord *2TCB87G567*@Kurku* M441C39YOS*@Sin_Casa* WY95JSOWIE*@Toleandro Magno* 9K1PYYENBT*@pepita* 59IMI08LCV*@asiqué *RFFX0G539P*@A.Daimiel* 0FE5AP5ARE*@Remero *M04AH7ZAKN*@Carlos1 *9IGZ4RR4NP*@pasabaporaqui *MKARARMSMH*@talosweb *OY7AMBUMMP*@BigJoe *AMZY36CUV7*@zarpen *DU15UWR77U* 


*PD:* *Earth 2 no me paga ni me llevo comisión por hacer esto, sólo lo hago de buena fe porque la gente me pregunta y esta puede ser una guía rápida para meterse en esta inversión. También hay gente nueva que está algo perdida y es la manera de aclarar algunas cosas básicas.
Tampoco pretendo que se use mi código referencial haciendo esto, es más, animo a los demás a que usen todos los que están disponibles, así ganamos todos.*


----------



## Vorsicht (5 Ene 2021)

La ventaja es que en el mundo EARTH2 no caen meteoritos, creo!!


----------



## PocoTú (5 Ene 2021)

Se me ocurre un mercado de valores o de criptos virtual.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (5 Ene 2021)

Fuerte gilipollez.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (5 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> No me cabe la menor duda pero hay gente que se ha dejado un pastón y otro tanto que está pagando por tener esos terrenos jajajaja



Gilipollas al cuadrado.


----------



## Venturi (5 Ene 2021)

Más que inversión lo llamaría engañabobos


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Ene 2021)

¡¡¡Ah!!! Empiezo a entender, es una mierdecilla de esos de codigo de referido, por eso se está viralizando tanto:



Los desarrolladores han sido bastante inteligentes.


----------



## CaCO3 (5 Ene 2021)

¿A cuánto cotiza Elda?


----------



## algemeine (5 Ene 2021)

Joder, y la peña paga por nada....

Enviad un euro a un "hombre feliz", pasad vuestro numero de cuenta por MP!! La felicidad os espera y esta tan solo a un eurillo de distancia, no la dejeis escapar.


----------



## SOY (5 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> hay gente que se ha dejado un pastón y otro tanto que está pagando por tener esos terrenos jajajaja



¿Cómo sabes que no son los mismos dueños de la web los que se hacen pasar por compradores para que otros piquen?



AK2 dijo:


> Y acabo de ver que hay una opción de vender lo que has comprado y recuperar el dinero así que tampoco es malgastarlo.



Veo que tienes mucha confianza en esa web. Espero que puedas recuperar tu dinero.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Picard (5 Ene 2021)

Ay madre, que yo creía que la gente no podía ser más gilipollas, pero es que no hay un límite???


----------



## Ayios (5 Ene 2021)

A mi me parece un sistema ponzi bastante evidente.

Métete en una multipropiedad que al menos puedes ir un mes al año al piso.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (5 Ene 2021)

Delux.


----------



## mecaweto (6 Ene 2021)

Está libre la Kaaba?


----------



## quinci (6 Ene 2021)

Me espero a la segunda parte donde seguro que puedes comprar asteroides para estrellados...


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

Pues la cosa marcha y van sumando a más gente al proyecto, los servidores van mucho mejor y ya están pagando los "impuestos" por parcelas. Va bien.


----------



## das kind (17 Ene 2021)

Pero, ¿de qué va? Uno compra parcelas y después, ¿qué pasa? @Jebediah


----------



## das kind (17 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Yo desistí, no pude ni terminar el proceso de registro de lo petado que estaba de gente y los servidores cayeron.




Ahora funciona.


----------



## Euron G. (17 Ene 2021)

¿La zona de Villanueva del Trabuco está disponible?


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Yo desistí, no pude ni terminar el proceso de registro de lo petado que estaba de gente y los servidores cayeron.



Ya lo arreglaron, estaban recibiendo en semanas a la cantidad de usuarios que esperaban recibir en 1 año por lo que tuvieron dificultades, ya van bien.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

das kind dijo:


> Pero, ¿de qué va? Uno compra parcelas y después, ¿qué pasa? @Jebediah



Por ahora en la fase I, compras parcelas y vendes si quieres. Como a empezado el juego hace nada la gente va sumándose y los precios van subiendo rápido, y por ende el valor de tus parcelas. Por ahora, cada parcela da unos "impuestos", que cuanto menos gente tenga parcelas de ese país más te pagan. Un 1% del valor de la parcela al día.

En la fase II, dicen se podrán construir cosas, edificios, carreteras, etc. o el que no quiera hacerlo puede alquilar su terreno para que otro lo haga y así obtener ganancias de otro tipo. Quizás, si construyes un edificio podrás poner anuncios en él para ganar algo al día, ni idea, ya se verá.


----------



## das kind (17 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Por ahora en la fase I, compras parcelas y vendes si quieres. Como a empezado el juego hace nada la gente va sumándose y los precios van subiendo rápido, y por ende el valor de tus parcelas. Por ahora, cada parcela da unos "impuestos", que cuanto menos gente tenga parcelas de ese país más te pagan. Un 1% del valor de la parcela al día.
> 
> En la fase II, dicen se podrán construir cosas, edificios, carreteras, etc. o el que no quiera hacerlo puede alquilar su terreno para que otro lo haga y así obtener ganancias de otro tipo. Quizás, si construyes un edificio podrás poner anuncios en él para ganar algo al día, ni idea, ya se verá.




Hostia!! ¿Te pagan por las parcelas que tengas?


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> ¿La zona de Villanueva del Trabuco está disponible?



No para maricones.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

das kind dijo:


> Hostia!! ¿Te pagan por las parcelas que tengas?



Ahora están pagando los impuestos atrasados de estas semanas, que al estar los servidores saturados no podían soportar las miles de transacciones que debían hacer. Por el momento me han dado 100€ por tres días de impuestos.


----------



## silenus (17 Ene 2021)

Burbuja de tulipanes virtuales.

Puede parecer absurdo pero recordad que con la estúpida tulipomanía del siglo XVII se hicieron y perdieron fortunas...


----------



## Maybe (17 Ene 2021)

Así que el progreso era esto... uh.

Me siento muy vieja viendo estas cosas, no entiendo absolutamente nada. ¿Alguien más tiene la sensación de haber perdido completamente la conexión con el mundo en el que vivimos?


----------



## Dr Strangelove (17 Ene 2021)

El ser humano es extraordinario...


----------



## das kind (17 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ahora están pagando los impuestos atrasados de estas semanas, que al estar los servidores saturados no podían soportar las miles de transacciones que debían hacer. Por el momento me han dado 100€ por tres días de impuestos.




100€??? Pero, ¿cuántos terrenos hay que tener para cobrar eso?

¿Cómo los pagan?

Me acabo de comprar unas parcelillas para probar, a ver qué tal.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

silenus dijo:


> Burbuja de tulipanes virtuales.
> 
> Puede parecer absurdo pero recordad que con la estúpida tulipomanía del siglo XVII se hicieron y perdieron fortunas...



En nuestro caso (los que entramos antes del 2021) fortunas no se perderán, si eso un par de miles de €. Fortunas perderá quien se apunte tarde al carro.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> Así que el progreso era esto... uh.
> 
> Me siento muy vieja viendo estas cosas, no entiendo absolutamente nada. ¿Alguien más tiene la sensación de haber perdido completamente la conexión con el mundo en el que vivimos?



Pues espera a que la robótica se ponga las pilas, perderemos (o perderán nuestros heredados) conexión con el mundo y los humanos.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

das kind dijo:


> 100€??? Pero, ¿cuántos terrenos hay que tener para cobrar eso?
> 
> ¿Cómo los pagan?
> 
> Me acabo de comprar unas parcelillas para probar, a ver qué tal.



15k de parcelas en mi caso. La mayoría en sitios poco conocidos, que siempre están más baratos. Te meten el importe en tu cartera del juego, los puedes sacar cuando quieras.


----------



## Maybe (17 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues espera a que la robótica se ponga las pilas, perderemos (o perderán nuestros heredados) conexión con el mundo y los humanos.



Yo me he perdido ya y ni siquiera hemos llegado ahí 

Seguiré vuestras aventuras, a ver si me acabo enterando de algo.


----------



## das kind (17 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> 15k de parcelas en mi caso. La mayoría en sitios poco conocidos, que siempre están más baratos. Te meten el importe en tu cartera del juego, los puedes sacar cuando quieras.




15k pavos??? Joder.

Bueno, si lo vio claro y le está sacando rendimiento, enhorabuena.

Yo me acabo de gastar 10 € para probar, me lo he tomado como un juego.

Edito para decir que veo en mi cuenta que mis propiedades se han revalorizado casi un 1%.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

das kind dijo:


> 15k pavos??? Joder.
> 
> Bueno, si lo vio claro y le está sacando rendimiento, enhorabuena.
> 
> ...



Ey, que tengo 15k parcelas, no €. Gasté unos 2k€.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (17 Ene 2021)

He gastado 10€ en esta estafa piramidal.

Porque es Sábado y tengo mogollón de aburrimiento.


----------



## das kind (17 Ene 2021)

Bueno, pues un par de € más gastados y me voy a dormir encantado con el 1 y pico % de subida de mis propiedades. 

Mañana igual gasto otros 2 ó 3 leuros, a ver si me hago rico con esto.

He flipado viendo que hay gente que tiene más de 60k $ metidos ahí. Como decía un conforero antes, a veces creo que he perdido el hilo con el mundo actual.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (17 Ene 2021)

pues puedes probar a comprar esos terrenos virtuales con BITCOINS y ahí podras cultivas zanahorias y patatas DIGITALES con las que comerte un buen COCIDO INFORMATICO

Divisas bienes y vegetales virtuales, son el futuro, me lo ha dicho Satoshi


----------



## Cormac (17 Ene 2021)

He comprado Toledo Norte y ya me lo quieren comprar madrileños.


----------



## AK2 (17 Ene 2021)

das kind dijo:


> 15k pavos??? Joder.
> 
> Bueno, si lo vio claro y le está sacando rendimiento, enhorabuena.
> 
> Yo me acabo de gastar 10 € para probar, me lo he tomado como un juego.



JAJAJAJAJAJA eso mismo estaba pensando yo mientras leía JAJAJA si yo sólo iba a probar con 20 euritos y ver como iba el tema y luego ya si eso invertir más...

Los hay que arriesgan mucho pero bien... si le sobra y sabe gestionarlo bien... pues genial.


----------



## das kind (17 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJA eso mismo estaba pensando yo mientras leía JAJAJA si yo sólo iba a probar con 20 euritos y ver como iba el tema y luego ya si eso invertir más...
> *
> Los hay que arriesgan mucho pero bien... si le sobra y sabe gestionarlo bien... pues genial*.




Exacto: yo no juzgo a nadie por hacer con su dinero lo que quiera. Pero sí es cierto que esto me ha parecido acojonante.

Veo que ya hay muchas parcelas en venta a precios bastante inferiores al mercado, así que ha debido de haber una subida de precios brutal en algunos sitios. A mí me marca que lo que he comprado está en +2,22%.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

das kind dijo:


> Exacto: yo no juzgo a nadie por hacer con su dinero lo que quiera. Pero sí es cierto que esto me ha parecido acojonante.
> 
> Veo que ya hay muchas parcelas en venta a precios bastante inferiores al mercado, así que ha debido de haber una subida de precios brutal en algunos sitios. A mí me marca que lo que he comprado está en +2,22%.



No sé si habéis leído la respuesta pero no son 15000€, son 15.000 tiles, 2000€ gastados.
Dicho esto hay peña que se está dejando 20,30 y hasta 60.000$... una pasada.


----------



## AK2 (17 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No sé si habéis leído la respuesta pero no son 15000€, son 15.000 tiles, 2000€ gastados.
> Dicho esto hay peña que se está dejando 20,30 y hasta 60.000$... una pasada.



Sí sí, pero que 2000 euros aún parece mucho para algo tan nuevo. Pero que está bien, si cumplen con lo que prometieron, ganarán mucho dinero los que llegaron primero.

Yo estoy viendo ahora zonas algo conocidas pero no tanto para el público masivo y están todas cogidas...

Lo bueno será invertir en puentes, carreteras y accesos, estoy estudiando una estrategia de *bloquear accesos* y así dependerán de mí el día que se haga más grande el juego.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Sí sí, pero que 2000 euros aún parece mucho para algo tan nuevo. Pero que está bien, si cumplen con lo que prometieron, ganarán mucho dinero los que llegaron primero.
> 
> Yo estoy viendo ahora zonas algo conocidas pero no tanto para el público masivo y están todas cogidas...
> 
> Lo bueno será invertir en puentes, carreteras y accesos, estoy estudiando una estrategia de *bloquear accesos* y así dependerán de mí el día que se haga más grande el juego.



Eso me planteé yo al principio, compré las esclusas del canal de panamá para que el que quiera pasar necesite esa parcela mía, también cerré algunos accesos, etc. Sin embargo, parece que en un futuro no servirá por que la tierra real va a desaparecer de los mapas en las siguientes fases para que los usuarios construyamos un mundo virtual nuevo, así en un lugar que ahora hay puentes, podrá haber casas o lo que sea.


----------



## das kind (17 Ene 2021)

He tenido problemas para acceder y ahora no puedo comprar nada.

@Jebediah ¿Aconseja comprar en sitios remotos? He visto algunos a 0,10$. ¿Edificios o terrenos sin edificar?


----------



## lonchagordista (17 Ene 2021)

Bueno, aquí mi haportación: Compré en diciembre y le eché 100$, unos 80€. Sí que es cierto lo que dicen, hay gente que está gastándose sus ahorros en esto. Yo habría metido mucho más, 1k me habría atrevido de no ser porque...
El tema retirar el dinero está todavía muy en el aire, es decir, hoy por hoy no puedes retirar tu plata. El pago se hace por paypal. Van a habilitar pagos y cobros con criptos en el futuro, ahí es cuando realmente despegará esta mierda.

Ha sido un proceso adaptativo, al principio la gente ha ido a por los monumentos famosos, las grandes ciudades, islas famosas. Los que han metido mucha pasta compraban las tiles (los píxeles de tierra) en masa. 

Los desarrolladores dijeron que todo lo creado por el hombre lo van a derroir, empezaremos desde 0 creando el planeta, así que comprar donde está el coliseo o el empire state no vale para nada. Comprar trozos grandes es otro error, porque son más difíciles de vender. Hay grupos en telegram y tal que están organizándose para crear ciudades completamente nuevas en sitios donde no hay nada en la tierra real, de manera que si no estás en el ajo no te enteras. Y esos están subiendo como la espuma.

Yo de momento he multiplicado por 4 el valor de la inversión inicial, y sí que pagan impuestos por tus tierras, casi cada día. De 1 a 4 céntimos de dólar he recibido yo, pero claro tengo 20 propiedades, así que al final se va acumulando. Mi objetivo es recuperar la pasta inicial en breve sin tener que vender nada y así estar en el juego "de gratis". Pero parece que tiene bastante recorrido. Un tile en EEUU vale ahora mismo 40$. Todavía quedan países a 0,1$.

Al parecer, solo reciben impuestos los terrenos clase 1 y 2. Cuanto más se llena cada país, la clase de terreno va aumentando. De momento no permiten pillar ni la kaaba ni en dubai. 

Mi código de referido es:
* 74CUAHFT69*
Lo digo porque al comprar hacen descuentos a ambos.


----------



## AK2 (17 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Bueno, aquí mi haportación: Compré en diciembre y le eché 100$, unos 80€. Sí que es cierto lo que dicen, hay gente que está gastándose sus ahorros en esto. Yo habría metido mucho más, 1k me habría atrevido de no ser porque...
> El tema retirar el dinero está todavía muy en el aire, es decir, hoy por hoy no puedes retirar tu plata. El pago se hace por paypal. Van a habilitar pagos y cobros con criptos en el futuro, ahí es cuando realmente despegará esta mierda.
> 
> Ha sido un proceso adaptativo, al principio la gente ha ido a por los monumentos famosos, las grandes ciudades, islas famosas. Los que han metido mucha pasta compraban las tiles (los píxeles de tierra) en masa.
> ...



Genial aportación ¡Pues a por el océano se ha dicho!

Lo de comprar terrenos grandes ya estaba sospechando también que no era bueno. Es mejor comprar 4 _tiles_ en un sitio, 4 en otro,...

Aunque la web no me dejó registrarme por sobresaturación el día que abrí el hilo, he ido entrando periódicamente revisando terrenos y tal. Y se han producido ventas acojonantes de un usuario a otro en USA y China.

Ahora como ya me han comentado que se puede, ya empezaré a comprar.

¡Ah! Según la web y sus vídeos oficiales, puedes retirar el dinero cuando quieras, esto que comentas debería solucionarse YA.


----------



## das kind (17 Ene 2021)

Pues nada, que no hay manera de comprar. Aparece lo de PayPal y ahí se queda, no procesa el pago.

Aún hay muchos sitios interesantes a 0,10 $...


----------



## lonchagordista (17 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Genial aportación ¡Pues a por el océano se ha dicho!
> 
> Lo de comprar terrenos grandes ya estaba sospechando también que no era bueno. Es mejor comprar 4 _tiles_ en un sitio, 4 en otro,...
> 
> ...



No sé, en el jrupo de espertos que estoy metido dicen que para pode retirar tienes que tener mínimo 50$ para poder hacerlo. Están trabajando en ello.... Ya te digo, a mí me gustaría retirar mi inversión inicial y estar solamente con las propiedades que he adquirido, por si se va todo a la mierda aunque de momento no lo parece. Pero lo más seguro es que la revalorización de un subidón cuando entre la fase II y podamos pisar tierra virtual.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

Para retirar el dinero están llevando un proceso manual exhaustivo. Te investigan la cuenta por si te has aprovechado de algún fallo del sistema y las transacciones que has tenido, para asegurarse de que nadie se va de rositas. De media tardan unas 2 semanas el sacar la pasta.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Genial aportación ¡Pues a por el océano se ha dicho!
> 
> Lo de comprar terrenos grandes ya estaba sospechando también que no era bueno. Es mejor comprar 4 _tiles_ en un sitio, 4 en otro,...
> 
> ...



Van a eliminar edificios y demás pero seguramente donde haya agua en el mundo real allí también la habrá, es una opinión nad amás.

Lo de los terrenos grandes y pequeños... cada uno tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes, seguramente alguien que quiera construir un puente va a necesitar uan parcela generosa, o también para un edificio grande. Con 4 tiles te harás una casita y listo. Ahora, claro, para vender una parcela es mucho más fácil si es pequeña.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Los desarrolladores dijeron que todo lo creado por el hombre lo van a derroir, empezaremos desde 0 creando el planeta, así que comprar donde está el coliseo o el empire state no vale para nada. Comprar trozos grandes es otro error, porque son más difíciles de vender. Hay grupos en telegram y tal que están organizándose para crear ciudades completamente nuevas en sitios donde no hay nada en la tierra real, de manera que si no estás en el ajo no te enteras. Y esos están subiendo como la espuma.



Es cierto que los monumentos y demás no van a estar en el mundo virtual, pero todos hemos ido al principio a comprar en lugares famosos, por lo que si tienes el monumento en cuestión aseguras tener la parcela en una localidad excepcional y rodeado de tráfico de usuarios, lo que vendrá muy bien en el juego.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

Como todo actualmente.


----------



## lonchagordista (17 Ene 2021)

Lo mejor para comprar con cabeza, ojalá lo hubiera encontrado antes: 

Home - earth2stats.net

Con estadísticas y de todo de cada país. 

Si compráis acordaos de mí: *74CUAHFT69*


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (17 Ene 2021)

Me siento tremendamente estúpido por haber comprado 4 píxeles de esta mierda.

Pero bueno. Más estúpido me hubiera sentido de habérmelo gastado ayer en cubatas para no follar nada.

Y ahora que soy "propietario" de terrenos, lo mismo me sale un ligue virtual.


----------



## das kind (17 Ene 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Me siento tremendamente estúpido por haber comprado 4 píxeles de esta mierda.
> 
> Pero bueno. Más estúpido me hubiera sentido de habérmelo gastado ayer en cubatas para no follar nada.
> 
> Y ahora que soy "propietario" de terrenos, lo mismo me sale un ligue virtual.




Y verá cuando se coticen por 500 veces su valor... entonces le saldrán ligues de verdad cuando su BMW ruja en incorporaciones y maneje buen cash.


----------



## Blackest (17 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> 15k de parcelas en mi caso. La mayoría en sitios poco conocidos, que siempre están más baratos. Te meten el importe en tu cartera del juego, los puedes sacar cuando quieras.



Creo que le meteré pasta pero algunas dudas, la primera.
Veo que valen 4 dolares cada cuadrado.
¿Por que cojones vale lo mismo un cuadrado en pleno centro de Madrid o BCN que en un mitad del monte?


----------



## GeniusForce (17 Ene 2021)

Pillados 4 pixeles tb en lo mejor de la costa, ya tengo un entretenimiento mas para el confinamiento. Ojo! Marbella pillada entera por los guiris hijos de puta, esos cabrones saben donde comprar.
Mi codigo por si alguien lo quiere *X1OSPJG1NN.*


----------



## Blackest (17 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Lo mejor para comprar con cabeza, ojalá lo hubiera encontrado antes:
> 
> Home - earth2stats.net
> 
> ...



En tu opinión es mejor comprar en sitios baratos o caros?

Normalmente los sitios baratos son paises dejados de la mano de dios.
Aunque caros tampoco combiene. Supongo que un buen target son los paises poco explotados, he visto que Israel a 0,1$ la parcela parece buena opción

Por cierto los terrrenos clase 1 y 2 son mejores que los de numeros mas altos ¿no?¿Ccada pais tiene su tier independiemente del lugar en el que estes?¿el paseo de la castellana vale lo mismo que cualquier sitio de los montes de leon?


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Creo que le meteré pasta pero algunas dudas, la primera.
> Veo que valen 4 dolares cada cuadrado.
> ¿Por que cojones vale lo mismo un cuadrado en pleno centro de Madrid o BCN que en un mitad del monte?



El valor de las parcelas va por país, respondiendo a tu pregunta sí, valen lo mismo. Ten en cuenta que en las siguientes fases no existe ciudad o monte, sino lo que la gente construya en sus parcelas.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> En tu opinión es mejor comprar en sitios baratos o caros?
> 
> Normalmente los sitios baratos son paises dejados de la mano de dios.
> Aunque caros tampoco combiene. Supongo que un buen target son los paises poco explotados, he visto que Israel a 0,1$ la parcela parece buena opción
> ...



En mi caso siempre busco lo barato, ahora bien, ¿qué es barato? EEUU a 10$/parcela es muy barato, sin embargo ese precio para España es muy caro. Yo busco que esté a menos de 1$ y que no sea en medio de la nada; cualquier zona cercana a ciudades y demás va a subir de valor antes o después.
Actualmente hay "poca" gente en esto y ya tenemos a EEUU a 40$ o Italia a10$, imagínate cuando se sume la gente con ganas.

Tierras de class 1 dan mayores impuesto que los class 2 y estos mayores que class 3. Aunque como te he dicho todos pasarán pronto a class 3. Después habrá otras formas de ingresos, como alquiler de parcelas o publicidad (supongo).


----------



## Blackest (17 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Es cierto que los monumentos y demás no van a estar en el mundo virtual, pero todos hemos ido al principio a comprar en lugares famosos, por lo que si tienes el monumento en cuestión aseguras tener la parcela en una localidad excepcional y rodeado de tráfico de usuarios, lo que vendrá muy bien en el juego.




¿Por que? No tiene sentido lo que dices cuando loborren será un secarral como cualquier otro. Y la gente que ha llegado allí, al menos tal como lo he hecho yo ha sido viendo el lugar en google maps y luego buscando el lugar, pero si se borra todo la gente no irá a ver la meca o la sagrada familia porque nadie sabe las coordinadas cardinales de esos sitios sino que se guia por la vista y si no tiene puntos de referencia no van a ver esos sitios.


----------



## Blackest (17 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En mi caso siempre busco lo barato, ahora bien, ¿qué es barato? EEUU a 10$/parcela es muy barato, sin embargo ese precio para España es muy caro. Yo busco que esté a menos de 1$ y que no sea en medio de la nada; cualquier zona cercana a ciudades y demás va a subir de valor antes o después.
> Actualmente hay "poca" gente en esto y ya tenemos a EEUU a 40$ o Italia a10$, imagínate cuando se sume la gente con ganas.
> 
> Tierras de class 1 dan mayores impuesto que los class 2 y estos mayores que class 3. Aunque como te he dicho todos pasarán pronto a class 3. Después habrá otras formas de ingresos, como alquiler de parcelas o publicidad (supongo).



Pero si dices que las ciudades van a desaparecer entonces da igual que esten cerca de lo que en la vida real son ciudades


----------



## AK2 (17 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> pero si se borra todo la gente no irá a ver la meca o la sagrada familia



Creo que los monumentos los dejarán ahí tal como están, porque los monumentos en sí no se pueden comprar; puedes comprar los alrededores, como pasa en la Torre Eiffel, las Pirámides de Giza,...

@Jebediah Me parece que el reseteo lo harán geopolíticamente hablando pero permanecerá todo lo que no se puede comprar. Sino, tiene razón lo que dice él. No tendría sentido.

He visto varios monumentos que no se pueden comprar. Por eso lo pensé.


----------



## motoleon (17 Ene 2021)

Otra forma de perder el dinero real...


----------



## lonchagordista (17 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> En tu opinión es mejor comprar en sitios baratos o caros?
> 
> Normalmente los sitios baratos son paises dejados de la mano de dios.
> Aunque caros tampoco combiene. Supongo que un buen target son los paises poco explotados, he visto que Israel a 0,1$ la parcela parece buena opción
> ...



Ni barato ni caro.* Que sea clase 1 o 2, porque dan paguicas. *Al principio todo el mundo compra los centros de las ciudades actuales (que ya son clase 3, ya fail) pero sabiendo que no van a existir las ciudades tal y como las conocemos, eso da lo mismo. La gente está reaccionando y en vez de comprar en el centro de europa, les está dando por pillar en áfrica estos días porque piensan que su tierra tendrá oro y riquezas. También es importante comprar en un núcleo que haya más gente, así será más fácil de vender en el marketplace. A mí me gusta intentar pillar pegado a la costa o al río. La cima de la montaña también se demanda bastante. Ejemplos: El ojo del sahara. Santa Elena....

En la página esa de estadísticas que he colgado se puede filtrar por clase, filtrad por clase 1 y pillad lo que quede. Cuando pasan de 100.000 tiles vendidas es cuando el país pasa a clase 2.

Home - earth2stats.net

También tienen un grupo en discord. 

Hay otro en telegram en español que de momento somos unos 100... Intentan pumpear pequeñas islas, con nauru salió de puta madre.


----------



## Blackest (17 Ene 2021)

Earth 2
Mirad este pavo, se ha dejado mas de 10k dolares en esto


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *Creo que los monumentos los dejarán ahí tal como están*, porque los monumentos en sí no se pueden comprar; puedes comprar los alrededores, como pasa en la Torre Eiffel, las Pirámides de Giza,...
> 
> @Jebediah Me parece que el reseteo lo harán geopolíticamente hablando pero permanecerá todo lo que no se puede comprar. Sino, tiene razón lo que dice él. *No tendría sentido*.



Los monumentos se van a quitar y actualmente se pueden comprar. No sé a qué juego estarás jugando tú.


----------



## Blackest (17 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Ni barato ni caro.* Que sea clase 1 o 2, porque dan paguicas. *Al principio todo el mundo compra los centros de las ciudades actuales (que ya son clase 3, ya fail) pero sabiendo que no van a existir las ciudades tal y como las conocemos, eso da lo mismo. La gente está reaccionando y en vez de comprar en el centro de europa, les está dando por pillar en áfrica estos días porque piensan que su tierra tendrá oro y riquezas. También es importante comprar en un núcleo que haya más gente, así será más fácil de vender en el marketplace. A mí me gusta intentar pillar pegado a la costa o al río. La cima de la montaña también se demanda bastante. Ejemplos: El ojo del sahara. Santa Elena....
> 
> En la página esa de estadísticas que he colgado se puede filtrar por clase, filtrad por clase 1 y pillad lo que quede. Cuando pasan de 100.000 tiles vendidas es cuando el país pasa a clase 2.
> 
> ...



Tienes el enlace de telegram?


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿Por que? No tiene sentido lo que dices cuando loborren será un secarral como cualquier otro. Y la gente que ha llegado allí, al menos tal como lo he hecho yo ha sido viendo el lugar en google maps y luego buscando el lugar, pero si se borra todo la gente no irá a ver la meca o la sagrada familia porque nadie sabe las coordinadas cardinales de esos sitios sino que se guia por la vista y si no tiene puntos de referencia no van a ver esos sitios.



Cuando lo borren todo, todo será un secarral pero si has comprado en el centro de una ciudad, en ese nuevo secarral estarás rodeado de otros usuarios porque la gente se está concentrando en ellas.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Earth 2
> Mirad este pavo, se ha dejado mas de 10k dolares en esto



Earth 2 aquí tienes los que más pasta se han dejado y cuánta, una pasada.


----------



## lonchagordista (17 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Earth 2
> Mirad este pavo, se ha dejado mas de 10k dolares en esto



Y eso siendo una cuadrícula del google maps. Cuando se pueda uno ir de fiesta en el mundo virtual ¿qué valdrá?

¿Le has dado al botón leaderboards? Ahí hay gente que se ha dejado 60k$. Y ahora valen 200k. Mejor que el biscoin


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> He visto varios monumentos que no se pueden comprar. Por eso lo pensé.



Hay varios países en los que por ahora no se puede comprar nada por temas religiosos/políticos, dubai, israel y otros.


----------



## lonchagordista (17 Ene 2021)

t.me/earth2esp


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Y eso siendo una cuadrícula del google maps. Cuando se pueda uno ir de fiesta en el mundo virtual ¿qué valdrá?
> 
> ¿Le has dado al botón leaderboards? Ahí hay gente que se ha dejado 60k$. Y ahora valen 200k. Mejor que el biscoin



Lo malo que por ahora no los pueden vender así de fácil.


----------



## Tons of Fear (17 Ene 2021)

Una estafa de toda la vida.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Una estafa de toda la vida.



Como Bitcoin cuando salió.


----------



## Blackest (17 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Bueno, aquí mi haportación: Compré en diciembre y le eché 100$, unos 80€. Sí que es cierto lo que dicen, hay gente que está gastándose sus ahorros en esto. Yo habría metido mucho más, 1k me habría atrevido de no ser porque...
> El tema retirar el dinero está todavía muy en el aire, es decir, hoy por hoy no puedes retirar tu plata. El pago se hace por paypal. Van a habilitar pagos y cobros con criptos en el futuro, ahí es cuando realmente despegará esta mierda.
> 
> Ha sido un proceso adaptativo, al principio la gente ha ido a por los monumentos famosos, las grandes ciudades, islas famosas. Los que han metido mucha pasta compraban las tiles (los píxeles de tierra) en masa.
> ...



Yo he comprado en puntos y cabos de islas de oceanía y en otros sitios, con costa y con rios.
Esta ya muy petada la cosa y es dificil pillar sitios libres.

De todas formas no darán mucho por parcela y pronto pasarán a tier 3 asi que no merece mucho la pena.



Jebediah dijo:


> Hay varios países en los que por ahora no se puede comprar nada por temas religiosos/políticos, dubai, israel y otros.



He visto que en Israel no se puede comprar, pero que justo la mezquita de jerusalén está ya comprada.


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2021)

Os señalan la luna y miráis el dedo.

Que más os da que sea humo o una gilipollez? Aquí hay peña que ha metido todos sus ahorros en criptos y van de respetables, siendo no menos humo que la página web esa ....mientras hagas dinero que más dará de donde salga? Es especulación, si la gente pica y produce beneficios que más da.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (17 Ene 2021)

Alguien sabe dónde queda más tierra a 0.10?? Todas las que me salen van ya por 0.30


----------



## Blackest (17 Ene 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Alguien sabe dónde queda más tierra a 0.10?? Todas las que me salen van ya por 0.30



En la pagina web te salen las que están a 0,1, pero esta desactualizado. He probado en Guyana Francesa en Curaçaoen Martinique y todas están a mas de eso.
Yo he pillado algo en Tonga, que está a 0,29 mas barato dificil que encuentres.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Yo he comprado en puntos y cabos de islas de oceanía y en otros sitios, con costa y con rios.
> Esta ya muy petada la cosa y es dificil pillar sitios libres.
> 
> De todas formas no darán mucho por parcela y pronto pasarán a tier 3 asi que no merece mucho la pena.
> ...



Y el Burj Khalifa de Dubai también, informaron que se compraron casi el primer día, antes del bloqueo de estos países, pero que será devuelto el dinero y borradas estas parcelas compradas.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Os señalan la luna y miráis el dedo.
> 
> Que más os da que sea humo o una gilipollez? Aquí hay peña que ha metido todos sus ahorros en criptos y van de respetables, siendo no menos humo que la página web esa ....mientras hagas dinero que más dará de donde salga? Es especulación, si la gente pica y produce beneficios que más da.



Para esta peña que tiene criptos, no veo mejor lugar para estas monedas digitales que un mundo virtual... Ahí si que podrían funcionar bien.


----------



## Blackest (17 Ene 2021)

Estoy pensando que la gente que en su dia comprara a 0,01 o 0,001 o lo que costara y ahora tenga 1o parcelas a 3 o 4 dolares cada una se habrá sacado un postón con esto.


----------



## das kind (18 Ene 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Alguien sabe dónde queda más tierra a 0.10?? Todas las que me salen van ya por 0.30




Irán.


----------



## das kind (18 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Estoy pensando que la gente que en su dia comprara a 0,01 o 0,001 o lo que costara y ahora tenga 1o parcelas a 3 o 4 dolares cada una se habrá sacado un postón con esto.




Bueno, hay que venderlas...


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Estoy pensando que la gente que en su dia comprara a 0,01 o 0,001 o lo que costara y ahora tenga 1o parcelas a 3 o 4 dolares cada una se habrá sacado un postón con esto.



Todos salieron a 0,10$ excepto las parcelas de territorio internacional que salían a 0,01$.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ene 2021)

das kind dijo:


> Irán.



Irán no se puede comprar aún.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (18 Ene 2021)

das kind dijo:


> Irán.



Parece que está desactivada la compra allí


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

Ya tengo terrenos en India, China y República del Congo.

Ah, otra cosa. Se ve que podéis escoger banderita... ¡¡Espero que estéis usando la de ESPAÑA joder!! JAJAJAJA

Que vean que tenemos cash


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Parece que está desactivada la compra allí



Veo que hay minas de *oro por 0.4*. Hay españoles que ya han comprado allí.

Échale un vistazo. Yo ya estoy mirando minas de litio y oro.

He comprado de República Democrática del Congo y de Burkina Faso que aún quedan parcelas libres.


----------



## das kind (18 Ene 2021)

¿Qué coño ha pasado? Esta mañana me encuentro con un subidón del 60% y ahora corrección y vuelta a casi lo de anoche.


----------



## davitin (18 Ene 2021)

Y suben todos los terrenos o solo los pintorescos?

Todo lo especial parece que ya está pillado.


----------



## Blackest (18 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Veo que hay minas de *oro por 0.4*. Hay españoles que ya han comprado allí.
> 
> Échale un vistazo. Yo ya estoy mirando minas de litio y oro.
> 
> He comprado de República Democrática del Congo y de Burkina Faso que aún quedan parcelas libres.



¿Como compro las minas de oro? Su producción depende del sitio donde las pongas?
Por cierto somos vecinos yo también tengo parcelas en el congo ::


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿Como compro las minas de oro? Su producción depende del sitio donde las pongas?
> Por cierto somos vecinos yo también tengo parcelas en el congo ::



Compras los terrenos dónde estén ubicadas las minas de oro, litio,...

Yo lo que hago es poner en Google: *"world gold mines list"* y salen varias webs. Lo mismo con *"lithium"*.

Para cuando llego ya hay estadounidenses que han comprado la mitad jajajajaja pero algo he pillado por algunos lugares de *África* y *Kazajistán*.

Otra tendencia que veo es pillar puertos. Cualquiera.

Yo no coincido con la teoría del conflorero que dice todo se va a resetear, en los vídeos oficiales pone claramente *"same land, same seas, same heights"*. 

Yo por si acaso voy a ir a por puntos estratégicos, no me quiero quedar atrás.


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

das kind dijo:


> ¿Qué coño ha pasado? Esta mañana me encuentro con un subidón del 60% y ahora corrección y vuelta a casi lo de anoche.



Anoche me quedé hasta las 5 de la mañana porque abrieron *ARABIA SAUDI* y era imposible comprar nada... No quiero ni mirar como debe estar ahora... *Anoche ponía que ya se vendieron 1100 tiles*

Y ya se van agotando las parcelas de *0.10 euros*.


----------



## Blackest (18 Ene 2021)

Joder yo lo que pensaba es que en juego te daba la opcion de comprar una mina y ponerla en tu terreno y ya depende de si en el juego iban a poner yacimientos de oro tendría mas producción o directamente ninguna. Yo he probado a comprar franjas que atraviesen un río y así poder cobrar algún tipo de aduana o algo. Por si acaso implementan esa opción


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Joder yo lo que pensaba es que en juego te daba la opcion de comprar una mina y ponerla en tu terreno y ya depende de si en el juego iban a poner yacimientos de oro tendría mas producción o directamente ninguna. Yo he probado a comprar franjas que atraviesen un río y así poder cobrar algún tipo de aduana o algo. Por si acaso implementan esa opción



Es que luego, en la Fase 3 podrás hacer lo que quieras con tu terreno. No se sabe bien y he buscado y he rebuscado, no me fío de las teorías pero la versión oficial dice eso; que harás lo que te de la gana.

Pilla puntos estratégicos, mal no te hará y si luego no sirve de nada, te dará igual haber cogido esos lugares. Pero si luego sirve, habrás avanzado mucho.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Anoche me quedé hasta las 5 de la mañana porque abrieron *ARABIA SAUDI* y era imposible comprar nada... No quiero ni mirar como debe estar ahora... *Anoche ponía que ya se vendieron 1100 tiles*
> 
> Y ya se van agotando las parcelas de *0.10 euros*.



No está abierto.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Compras los terrenos dónde estén ubicadas las minas de oro, litio,...
> 
> Yo lo que hago es poner en Google: *"world gold mines list"* y salen varias webs. Lo mismo con *"lithium"*.
> 
> ...



Se va a resetear TODO LO CREADO POR LOS HUMANOS. A ver si así se entiende bien.


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No está abierto.



Entonces están haciendo trampa y cediendo terrenos a otros antes de abrirlo.

*1.118 tiles vendidas.*


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ene 2021)

das kind dijo:


> ¿Qué coño ha pasado? Esta mañana me encuentro con un subidón del 60% y ahora corrección y vuelta a casi lo de anoche.



Aún pasa muchas veces que hay algún tipo de bug y por ejemplo de repente se pone España a 10$/parcela, normalmente en unas horas lo arreglan.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Entonces están haciendo trampa y cediendo terrenos a otros antes de abrirlo.
> 
> *1.118 tiles vendidas.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 547006



Tenéis que entrar al Discord de Earth2, ahí se debaten todos estos temas. Algunos usuarios encuentran fallos en el sistema o modos para comprar en estos lugares que están bloqueados. A estos usuarios se les da la oportunidad de avisarles que han comprado aprovechando un fallo por que si no les banean.


----------



## Blackest (18 Ene 2021)

Lo mismo digo, no he probado a comprar, pero hay 0 parcelas compradas en La Meca. No debe estar abierta.



AK2 dijo:


> Es que luego, en la Fase 3 podrás hacer lo que quieras con tu terreno. No se sabe bien y he buscado y he rebuscado, no me fío de las teorías pero la versión oficial dice eso; que harás lo que te de la gana.
> 
> Pilla puntos estratégicos, mal no te hará y si luego no sirve de nada, te dará igual haber cogido esos lugares. Pero si luego sirve, habrás avanzado mucho.



Yo he pillado un cacho de ribera a ribera en el curso bajo del Río Congo, antes que comprar en cualquier lado mejor compro ahí y con un poco de suerte puedo pegar un pelotazo


----------



## MasMax (18 Ene 2021)

La gente sigue siendo subnormal y vaga.

JAJAJA

En unos meses vemos hilo de afectados de erth 2


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> No lo he puesto en Bolsa e Inversiones pero podría ir allí también, ya que es considerado una inversión.
> 
> Ha llegado a mis oídos por varios canales este "juego". *EARTH 2*.
> 
> ...



No esta en español? Se puede comprar con tarjeta prepago?

ACTUALIZACION 

ESTE ES MI CODIGO 8NBKTKKBOJ SI LO PONES TE LLEVAS UN 5%TU Y UN 5% YO.
¡¡¡¡¡ LOS DOS GANAMOS!!!!!!


----------



## das kind (18 Ene 2021)

MasMax dijo:


> La gente sigue siendo subnormal y vaga.
> 
> JAJAJA
> 
> En unos meses vemos hilo de afectados de erth 2




Bueno, yo me lo he tomado como lo que es: una diversión en forma de experimento. Puede ser que, a partir de ahora, parte del entretenimiento vaya por esos lares, quién sabe.

Apenas he metido ahí 13 leuros, espero no arruinarme por ello.


----------



## Blackest (18 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Compras los terrenos dónde estén ubicadas las minas de oro, litio,...
> 
> Yo lo que hago es poner en Google: *"world gold mines list"* y salen varias webs. Lo mismo con *"lithium"*.
> 
> ...



Para las minas puede valer porque si dejan los yacimientos los terrenos donde ahora hay minas seguirán teniendo esos metales, con los puertos será distinto porque se pueden poner en practicamente cualquier lugar que tenga costa.

¿Por cierto como ver exactamente la localización de las minas? estoy buscando y no obtengo sino paises que producen y cantidades pero no la localización exacta


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> No esta en español? Se puede comprar con tarjeta prepago?



No. Pero en el pc si le das al botón derecho y das a "traducir a español" te lo traduce todo bastante bien.

Lo de prepago no lo sé, son pagos con tarjeta o Paypal, prueba de meter la tarjeta a ver si la acepta.


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿Por cierto como ver exactamente la localización de las minas? estoy buscando y no obtengo sino paises que producen y cantidades pero no la localización exacta



Ya, es una puta mierda. Yo leo el nombre de la lista, busco la región y la pongo en google maps en vista satélite y se intuye un yacimiento. Es la única manera.

Además, para cuando llego ya hay parcelas compradas lo que significa que es el lugar adecuado jajajaja


----------



## anikii (18 Ene 2021)

Pues yo me he comprado un trocito de isla en el medio de Mali por nada. Si se revaloriza guay, si no la perdida será asumible. Mali esta a 0,342 ahora mismo


----------



## Blackest (18 Ene 2021)

Yo iba a comprar una parcela nueva pero he tenido problemas para pagar. Después justo de pagar se queda la pantala de paypal en blanco y no se realiza el pago


----------



## anikii (18 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Yo iba a comprar una parcela nueva pero he tenido problemas para pagar. Después justo de pagar se queda la pantala de paypal en blanco y no se realiza el pago



Yo lo que he hecho es recargar de saldo la cuenta y hacer el pago del saldo recargado. No la compra directa desde Paypal. A ver si te sirve!


----------



## MasMax (18 Ene 2021)

das kind dijo:


> Bueno, yo me lo he tomado como lo que es: una diversión en forma de experimento. Puede ser que, a partir de ahora, parte del entretenimiento vaya por esos lares, quién sabe.
> 
> Apenas he metido ahí 13 leuros, espero no arruinarme por ello.



Si es un entretenimiento, 13 €uros no son nada y me parece bien, pero si empieza a convertirse en "una inversión"....


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Lo mismo digo, no he probado a comprar, pero hay 0 parcelas compradas en La Meca. No debe estar abierta.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo he pillado un cacho de ribera a ribera en el curso bajo del Río Congo, antes que comprar en cualquier lado mejor compro ahí y con un poco de suerte puedo pegar un pelotazo



Así empecé yo con parcelas en los canales de Suez y Panamá.


----------



## das kind (18 Ene 2021)

MasMax dijo:


> Si es un entretenimiento, 13 €uros no son nada y me parece bien, pero si empieza a convertirse en "una inversión"....




Claro, pero ya hay para quien es una inversión, no en vano hay gente que ha metido ahí miles de euros.

No es mi caso (además me pilla con poca liquidez, acabamos de comprar un piso) pero, si no llega a ser así, algunos lereles que no necesitase ya habría metido ahí, viendo que aún está en sus primeros pasos.


----------



## Blackest (18 Ene 2021)

anikii dijo:


> Yo lo que he hecho es recargar de saldo la cuenta y hacer el pago del saldo recargado. No la compra directa desde Paypal. A ver si te sirve!



A mi me rechaza la tarjeta.
Voy a probar como tu dices aunque desde el movil no se como recargar saldo

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> A mi me rechaza la tarjeta.
> Voy a probar como tu dices aunque desde el movil no se como recargar saldo
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk





En tu cuenta en Settings, Add credit, pones cuanto quieres meter y pagas con PayPal, luego ya al comprar las parcelas pagas con dinero de la cuenta en vez de con PayPal. A ver si te funciona.


----------



## Blackest (18 Ene 2021)

Me he dado cuenta que este dinero es dinero que me retienen de mi cuenta no dinero que pago directamente, asi que puede ser que haya pasado algun tipo de maximo de operaciones hechas a la vez o retenidas.

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> No lo he puesto en Bolsa e Inversiones pero podría ir allí también, ya que es considerado una inversión.
> 
> Ha llegado a mis oídos por varios canales este "juego". *EARTH 2*.
> 
> ...



Como creo cuenta? Necesito pay pal?


----------



## davitin (18 Ene 2021)

Que sitios son los más baratos aún para comprar?


----------



## Blackest (18 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Que sitios son los más baratos aún para comprar?



Yo he pillado sitios en tonga. En Nueva Guinea, Belize, Congo y algunos mas de África están a mebos de medio dolar.

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como creo cuenta? Necesito pay pal?



Le das a *LOG IN/SIGN UP*

Y luego en cualquier espacio libre de la web le das al segundo botón del ratón y haces click en _"traducir a español"_. 
Es muy sencillo. No tendrás problema.

No es necesario Paypal, puedes pagar con tarjeta de crédito o débito, pero sí es recomendable por practicidad.


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Que sitios son los más baratos aún para comprar?



Yo hoy he comprado varios lugares de Myanmar (Birmania). Está por *0,35 euros x parcela*. También tengo terrenos en el Congo como @Blackest metidos en minas y alguno al lado de un río.

(Le tengo especial cariño a Myanmar porque he viajado allí 2 veces y me gusta el país y su gente jejeje)

Hay cosas muy buenas por el *Sudeste Asiático*. India estaba a 2 euros y anoche pasó a 4 euros.


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

@Jebediah @das kind @Blackest

¿Cómo puedo saber si es *Land class 1, 2 o 3* antes de comprarla? Por suerte hasta ahora todas las que tengo son de clase 2.

Pero he visto que sólo lo sabes una vez lo has comprado y luego vi un vídeo de algo de menos de 100.000 tiles vendidas pero no lo pillé muy bien.

¿Hay alguna otra manera de saberlo?


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

Otra manera más de especulación...


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

No sé si habéis sido los del foro pero las minas que voy visitando tienen un montón de propiedades de españoles jajajajaja


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

Claro, con dinero real, ¿no te has leído el hilo? Hasta en el mensaje principal lo pongo.


----------



## pamplinero (18 Ene 2021)

Bueno, cada uno malgasta su dinero como quiere.

Eso si, la filosofia de esto parece ser que consiste en perder el dinero con la efimera promesa de que el que ha perdido su dinero, lo recuperara con ganancias porque otro mas tonto vendra despues, para perder mas dinero despues.


----------



## GeniusForce (18 Ene 2021)

Comprado Hacienda Napoles, Algun capo con pasta gansa soltara taco gordo por ese terreno con tal de fardear, ademas tengo un Zoo con muchos animales.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (18 Ene 2021)

pamplinero dijo:


> Bueno, cada uno malgasta su dinero como quiere.
> 
> Eso si, la filosofia de esto parece ser que consiste en perder el dinero con la promesa de que el que ha perdido su dinero, lo recuperara con ganancias porque otro mas tonto vendra despues, para perder mas dinero despues.



Exacto. ¡A que mola!


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Yo hoy he comprado varios lugares de Myanmar (Birmania). Está por *0,35 euros x parcela*. También tengo terrenos en el Congo como @Blackest metidos en minas y alguno al lado de un río.
> 
> (Le tengo especial cariño a Myanmar porque he viajado allí 2 veces y me gusta el país y su gente jejeje)
> 
> Hay cosas muy buenas por el *Sudeste Asiático*. India estaba a 2 euros y anoche pasó a 4 euros.



India está a 2,77$, si apareció en 4$ sería otro bug del sistema que los están teniendo cada 2x3 en las valoraciones de los estados.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ene 2021)

pamplinero dijo:


> Bueno, cada uno malgasta su dinero como quiere.
> 
> Eso si, la filosofia de esto parece ser que consiste en perder el dinero con la efimera promesa de que el que ha perdido su dinero, lo recuperara con ganancias porque otro mas tonto vendra despues, para perder mas dinero despues.



Aplica esta frase a cualquier activo actual y te vale igual.


----------



## pamplinero (18 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Aplica esta frase a cualquier activo actual y te vale igual.



Supongo que te refieres a activos que no generen rentas. Entonces, si.


----------



## Blackest (18 Ene 2021)

Yo sigo sin poder comprar he probado de todas las formas posibles y nada. Creo que el banco me ha debido bloquear la tarjeta para pagos a este sitio. Voy a probar con alguna vieja cuenta de paypal que creo que tenía por ahí

Sobre los que dicen que es una estafa o unaforma tonta de perder el dinero, también podríamos decir que comprarle una skin a un personaje del LOL lo es, pero ¿y si alguien te paga por esa skin mas de lo que tu pagaste por ella cuando salieron a un precio mucho mas barato? Las cosas valen lo que la gente cree que valen.
Me he gastado 93€ no me va a sacar de pobre, pero si el juego se pone de moda y se vuelve mas o menos mainstream, ganaré un buen pico de pasta.



Jebediah dijo:


> India está a 2,77$, si apareció en 4$ sería otro bug del sistema que los están teniendo cada 2x3 en las valoraciones de los estados.



Yo antes vi a España en 7,7 ahora ha vuelto a la normalidad


----------



## davitin (18 Ene 2021)

Pero quién valora los lotes de tierra? Que yo sepa la valoración es por oferta-demanda, cuando compras un terreno y lo quieres vender supongo que el precio lo pone el vendedor, o es la web que revaloriza los lotes? 

Explicad un poco coño que no explicáis una mierda.


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Le das a *LOG IN/SIGN UP*
> 
> Y luego en cualquier espacio libre de la web le das al segundo botón del ratón y haces click en _"traducir a español"_.
> Es muy sencillo. No tendrás problema.
> ...



Ok. La verdad esque no estoy familiarizado nada con paypal. Y tarjeta de credito no me gusta meter en estas cosas. Lo que si tengo es una de esas de prepago virtual. Me gustaria saber si es posible usar una de estas. Luego aparte en paypal estuve mirando las condiciones y pare ser que cobran comisiones no?

Lo pone aqui




ACTUALIZACION 

ESTE ES MI CODIGO 8NBKTKKBOJ SI LO PONES TE LLEVAS UN 5%TU Y UN 5% YO.
¡¡¡¡¡ LOS DOS GANAMOS!!!!!!


----------



## Blackest (18 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pero quién valora los lotes de tierra? Que yo sepa la valoración es por oferta-demanda, cuando compras un terreno y lo quieres vender supongo que el precio lo pone el vendedor, o es la web que revaloriza los lotes?
> 
> Explicad un poco coño que no explicáis una mierda.



Si, pero como todavia hay huecos sin vender y la gente compra huecos vacios y no a otros que ya tienen, la pagina web sube el precio del suelo del país cada vez que se alcanza una determinada cifra. Ahora mismo España está a 5,88


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ok. La verdad esque no estoy familiarizado nada con paypal. Y tarjeta de credito no me gusta meter en estas cosas. Lo que si tengo es una de esas de prepago virtual. Me gustaria saber si es posible usar una de estas. Luego aparte en paypal estuve mirando las condiciones y pare ser que cobran comisiones no?
> 
> Lo pone aqui



Nunca he tenido una prepago, no sabría decirte.

Hasta donde yo sé en Paypal no cobran comisiones. Te registras en Paypal y asocias una tarjeta (de débito o crédito) a la cuenta creada.

A la hora de pagar sólo tendrás que poner el nombre de usuario de Paypal y la contraseña. Nada más. Mucho más cómodo que tener que meter los números de la tarjeta y todo eso.


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Yo sigo sin poder comprar he probado de todas las formas posibles y nada. Creo que el banco me ha debido bloquear la tarjeta para pagos a este sitio. Voy a probar con alguna vieja cuenta de paypal que creo que tenía por ahí
> 
> Sobre los que dicen que es una estafa o unaforma tonta de perder el dinero, también podríamos decir que comprarle una skin a un personaje del LOL lo es, pero ¿y si alguien te paga por esa skin mas de lo que tu pagaste por ella cuando salieron a un precio mucho mas barato? Las cosas valen lo que la gente cree que valen.
> Me he gastado 93€ no me va a sacar de pobre, pero si el juego se pone de moda y se vuelve mas o menos mainstream, ganaré un buen pico de pasta.
> ...



Será mejor que te hagas una cuenta corriente metiendo algo de dinero en algún banco online tipo Open Bank o Imagin Bank o alguna de estas totalmente gratuitas. Te envían la tarjeta a casa en 2 o 3 días.

Yo me pasé a Imagin Bank, que pertenecen a La Caixa, porque me querían cobrar 60 euros de comisiones cada dos meses o algo así.

Ahora no me preocupo por nada. 0 gastos y 0 problemas. Saco dinero sin comisión de cualquier cajero de La Caixa y me va genial.


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

SI USÁIS MI CÓDIGO PARA COMPRAR (estar en el mensaje principal), pasadme el vuestro y así os beneficiáis de mis compras cuando adquiera otros terrenos.


----------



## GeniusForce (18 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> SI USÁIS MI CÓDIGO PARA COMPRAR (estar en el mensaje principal), pasadme el vuestro y así os beneficiáis de mis compras cuando adquiera otros terrenos.



Gracias y aqui tienes el mio X1OSPJG1NN con 5% descuento


----------



## AK2 (18 Ene 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Gracias y aqui tienes el mio X1OSPJG1NN



Jejeje usé el tuyo anoche, te han debido dar dinerito hoy. Hoy a lo mejor compro algunos eurillos, si nadie más se anima, usaré el tuyo.


----------



## Blackest (18 Ene 2021)

69AE4I2X4O


El mío.

Intenté varias veces comprar esta mañana y por ser una cantidad menor de 20eur no me solían pedir ningun tipo de firma digital o codigo (cuando compro mas el banco me da un codigo o enlace para certificar que es una operación legítima) y ahora he visto al ristra de mensajes sin responder en el movil. Se ve que ahora me han bloqueado la ratjeta o los pagos a ese sitio web.

Tengo pensado abrirme una cuenta en otro banco porque el SAN no me inspira mucha confianza y los veo deseosos de cobrarme comisiones. Pensé en el N26 aunque esa cuenta de Imagin tampoco tiene mala pinta.

España ya ha vuelto a los 4,5 de antes. Pega unos pumps muy extraños para luego volver al precio inicial, en una de estas creo que voy a vender porque tengo ahí 2 parcelas de cuando compré por primera vez que creo que estarán mejor si las empleo en comprar en otro lugar.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

pamplinero dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a activos que no generen rentas. Entonces, si.



Por ahora por 3 días atrasados me han pagado 120$, directos a la billetera, para sacarlos al robanco si quiero. Obviamente he comprado más parcelas con esos ingresos.


----------



## davitin (19 Ene 2021)

Y en qué países estáis comprando? Da igual el país? Todo se revaloriza?


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Por ahora por 3 días atrasados me han pagado 120$, directos a la billetera, para sacarlos al robanco si quiero. Obviamente he comprado más parcelas con esos ingresos.



A mí el único dinero que me está llegando es por la gente que usa mi código, no por nada más. Y bueno, el valor de mis terrenos ahora valen mucho más que cuando los compré.

¿En qué momento te pagan impuestos? No he notado nada.


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Por ahora por 3 días atrasados me han pagado 120$, directos a la billetera, para sacarlos al robanco si quiero. Obviamente he comprado más parcelas con esos ingresos.



¿Cuanto tienes como para que te hayan pagado eso?

Yo tengo 105$ en terrenos tier 2 y de momento no me han dado nada.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Y en qué países estáis comprando? Da igual el país? Todo se revaloriza?



EEUU vale ya 40$ la parcela, la gente empieza a preferir comprar en Italia por ejemplo, pero ésta ya está a 10$, entonces compran España que ya está a 4$, y así con todos. Todos se revalorizarán.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> A mí el único dinero que me está llegando es por la gente que usa mi código, no por nada más. Y bueno, el valor de mis terrenos ahora valen mucho más que cuando los compré.
> 
> ¿En qué momento te pagan impuestos? No he notado nada.





Blackest dijo:


> ¿Cuanto tienes como para que te hayan pagado eso?
> 
> Yo tengo 105$ en terrenos tier 2 y de momento no me han dado nada.



Tengo 15.000 parcelas.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> A mí el único dinero que me está llegando es por la gente que usa mi código, no por nada más. Y bueno, el valor de mis terrenos ahora valen mucho más que cuando los compré.
> 
> ¿En qué momento te pagan impuestos? No he notado nada.



Éstos últimos días están pagando cada día, mira en "transacciones" a ver si tienes algún ingreso que te ponga (Income (land class)).


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> A mí el único dinero que me está llegando es por la gente que usa mi código, no por nada más. Y bueno, el valor de mis terrenos ahora valen mucho más que cuando los compré.
> 
> ¿En qué momento te pagan impuestos? No he notado nada.



Así.


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Y en qué países estáis comprando? Da igual el país? Todo se revaloriza?



Yo tengo en Congo, R.D del Congo, Tonga, Papua Nueva Guinea, Belice y Líbano. Y por probar la primera vez en España.


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Así.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 547834



Joder estas forrado. Viendo que por 103 tiles te pagan 0,03 puede ser que si llegas a menos de 0,01 no te paguen?¿Como es que en Malasia te dan tanto y en las otras tan poco?


----------



## davitin (19 Ene 2021)

He comprado unas parcelas, os dejo mi código : X1OSPJG1NN.


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

¿Donde? Si se puede saber

Si las parcelas son de 10mx10m aun queda mucho por vender, pero mucho, yo por curiosidad he mirado Murcia y casi toda la ciudad está sin comprar.

Hasta que se llene el ultimo descapado de Mongolia aun queda mucho.


----------



## davitin (19 Ene 2021)

Por lo que veo todas las parcelas se revalorizan por igual, osea en España están a 4 y pico en todas partes, da igual que sea un pueblo o una capital....así que lo que hay que hacer es comprar en los países donde esté más barato, si esto se populariza tarde o temprano se venderán todas las parcelas y acabara subiendo todo de precio.

La cosa se pondrá interesante cuando esto suceda, por qué entonces el que quiera entrar tendrá que comprar las parcelas a otros jugadores y ahí ya sí que se montará el burbujon....pero para eso aún falta tiempo.

Yo le estoy metiendo pero cuidado por qué esto es un ponzi de manual.


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿Donde? Si se puede saber
> 
> Si las parcelas son de 10mx10m aun queda mucho por vender, pero mucho, yo por curiosidad he mirado Murcia y casi toda la ciudad está sin comprar.
> 
> Hasta que se llene el ultimo descapado de Mongolia aun queda mucho.



No se cuando pasarán a la FASE 2 pero el mundo está vacío...

Y hay un problema... La gente se obsesiona en comprar sitios turísticos o ciudades con muchos habitantes, entonces sube el precio del país y la gente se va a otro país más barato dejando la mayor parte del país despoblada. No paro de ver esto.

Yo también he mirado por España y está vacío casi todo pero... *¿Quién va a comprar a 4$ pudiendo comprar a 0.30$ en África?*



Jebediah dijo:


> Éstos últimos días están pagando cada día, mira en "transacciones" a ver si tienes algún ingreso que te ponga (Income (land class)).



No tengo ninguna transacción que ponga* Income land class* como a ti te sale. Quizás aún no he comprado mucho o no tanto como tú. O quizás tus terrenos son *Clase 1* porque casi todos los míos son 2.


----------



## davitin (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> No se cuando pasarán a la FASE 2 pero el mundo está vacío...
> 
> Y hay un problema... La gente se obsesiona en comprar sitios turísticos o ciudades con muchos habitantes, entonces sube el precio del país y la gente se va a otro país más barato dejando la mayor parte del país despoblada. No paro de ver esto.
> 
> ...



Compraran a 4 cuando se hayan acabado todos los terrenos a 3.

Para que se llene todo el planeta deben meter pasta aquí unos cuantos millones de personas.


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Compraran a 4 cuando se hayan acabado todos los terrenos a 3.
> 
> Para que se llene todo el planeta deben meter pasta aquí unos cuantos millones de personas.



Intenta comprar siempre de *Clase 1 o 2*... de 3 no te saldrá rentable y lo tendrás más difícil cuando pasemos a las siguientes fases.

En *África* hasta ahora los países que he comprado están en *clase 2*. Y lo mismo en *Sudeste Asiático*.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> He comprado unas parcelas, os dejo mi código : X1OSPJG1NN.



Donde se mete el codigo ese?

ACTUALIZACION 

ESTE ES MI CODIGO 8NBKTKKBOJ SI LO PONES TE LLEVAS UN 5%TU Y UN 5% YO.
¡¡¡¡¡ LOS DOS GANAMOS!!!!!!


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

Y luego que coño pasa con hacienda??

ACTUALIZACION 

ESTE ES MI CODIGO 8NBKTKKBOJ SI LO PONES TE LLEVAS UN 5%TU Y UN 5% YO.
¡¡¡¡¡ LOS DOS GANAMOS!!!!!!


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Donde se mete el codigo ese?



A la hora de comprar un terreno, te dice que introduzcas un *código referencial* para que te haga el descuento por la compra.

Lo pone en pequeño pero lo pone si te fijas bien.


Para saber tu código referencial vas a "Settings" en el menú y ahí te aparece.


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> No se cuando pasarán a la FASE 2 pero el mundo está vacío...
> 
> Y hay un problema... La gente se obsesiona en comprar sitios turísticos o ciudades con muchos habitantes, entonces sube el precio del país y la gente se va a otro país más barato dejando la mayor parte del país despoblada. No paro de ver esto.
> 
> Yo también he mirado por España y está vacío casi todo pero... *¿Quién va a comprar a 4$ pudiendo comprar a 0.30$ en África?*



Pero además hay otro problema, si es por cantidades netas y no porcentuales. Se produce un problema, los paises de poca extensión hay menos terreno para comprar y si para alcanzar X precio necesitas de 1 millon de parcelas compradas, no es lo mismo 1 millon de parcelas en monco que en rusia. Monaco a lo mejor ni tiene extensión para 1millon de parcelas y en Rusia 1M de parcelas es nada. Por lo que Rusia estando mas vacio que Monaco tendría un precio mayor. Aunque claro si es así ¿como sería posible que El Vaticano haya llegado a los 33$?



davitin dijo:


> Compraran a 4 cuando se hayan acabado todos los terrenos a 3.
> 
> Para que se llene todo el planeta deben meter pasta aquí unos cuantos millones de personas.



Se han pasado, deberían haber hecho las cuadriculas mas grandes o mas baratas. Ahora mismo estoy viendo Cartagena y un barco de savamento maritimo (grande eso sí que yo lo vi cuando fui allí) ocupa 4 parcelas


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> QUIÉN HAYA COMPRADO AHORA MISMO UN TERRENO EN FILIPINAS QUE ME ENVÍE UN PRIVADO, POR FAVOR.
> 
> Luego borraré este mensaje.



Yo no he sido desde luego, mucha casualidad que alguien haya comprado el terreno que justo tu has visto. ¿O hablas de cualquier terreno mientras esté en Filipinas? ¿tiene algo de especial?

PD:Veo que están muy caras, a 1,26$


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (19 Ene 2021)

Sí, sí, mucha revalorización y lo que queráis pero lo que veo es que estos terrenitos no tienen liquidez alguna si dices de venderlos. En el marketplace hay peña vendiendo terrenos "premium" con más de 60% de descuento. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

The Fucking Andyteleco dijo:


> Sí, sí, mucha revalorización y lo que queráis pero lo que veo es que estos terrenitos no tienen liquidez alguna si dices de venderlos. En el marketplace hay peña vendiendo terrenos "premium" con más de 60% de descuento.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Da lo mismo que no los vendas. Yo no voy a vender los míos ni de broma, ahora valen mucho más.

Aún tenemos que pasar a otras fases y habrán más opciones y maneras de generar ingresos.


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Tienes toda la razón. Es puramente un asunto de confianza ciega en unos creadores de una burbuja que mañana mismo podrían coger todo el dinero recaudado (seguro que ya se cuenta por cientos de millones) y pirarse y desaparecer.

Pero... *¿Y si es verdad lo que prometen?* No es por repetirme ni ir al ejemplo fácil, pero la gente se burlaba del Bitcoin porque no estaba sujeto a nada tampoco. Y yo mismo también me reí del friki de amigo cuando decidió comprarlo. Ahora él ha ganado muchísimo dinero.

Yo no me pienso gastar miles de euros, pero sí un poco cada mes. Lo que me ahorro de salir y cenar un par de noches al mes, lo "invierto en esto". 

También tengo mis dudas, por eso no gasto tanto como lo haría en otras "inversiones".


----------



## das kind (19 Ene 2021)

Buenos, pues aquí dejo mi código:

ZN3USLWUIG

Acordaos de mí, que me acabo de empepitar.


----------



## Pajirri (19 Ene 2021)

Compro tierras !!

*66WJRFNF2E*


----------



## das kind (19 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, ya tengo unos céntimos procedentes de impuestos en mi cuenta. ¿Se pueden sacar, o hay que llegar a determinada cantidad?


----------



## Gian Gastone (19 Ene 2021)

Dame algo payo, que tengo mucho churunbel y una fagoneta.

CDLMA7J3HC


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Ciertamente me dejas pensando y al leerte la balanza de la desconfianza pesa más...

Yo también tengo dudas, *por ejemplo...* Estoy comprando terrenos en minas (diamantes, hierro,...) pero... ¿Los desarrolladores se van a poner a buscar, analizar e insertar en la base de datos lo que produce cada mina del mundo para dar beneficios? (porque los que compramos ahí es para que de beneficios).

Tengo serias dudas sí. Necesitarían un equipo 100 veces más grande que RockStar Games solamente para analizar, crear y renderizar los recursos del planeta. Y no se ha inventado una tarjeta gráfica que soporte un juego escala 1:1 del planeta. Uffff... ahí pica mucho cuando uno piensa...

Veremos a ver como va.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

Yo lo que veo aqui esque todo dependera de las actualizaciones. Y esque estuve mirandk preguntas de la pagina web y la idea es que para las siguientes fases la inmensa mayoria de las parcelas que no se vendan se va a retirar y solo van a quedar las que esten ya compradas y alguna suelta mas. Con lo que con este movimiento es donde empujarian el sistema hacia la especulacion y el aumento de precios al limitar el numero de cuadriculas. Tengamos en cuenta que ahora hay muchisimas para el nivel de inversion (es todo el planeta). Lo que si esta claro esque si esto funciona este es el momento. Yo voy a entrar con poco pero nunca he echo este tipo de movimientos ni tengo cuenta paypal y no se como hacerlo exactamente


ACTUALIZACION 

ESTE ES MI CODIGO 8NBKTKKBOJ SI LO PONES TE LLEVAS UN 5%TU Y UN 5% YO.
¡¡¡¡¡ LOS DOS GANAMOS!!!!!!


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> No lo he puesto en Bolsa e Inversiones pero podría ir allí también, ya que es considerado una inversión.
> 
> Ha llegado a mis oídos por varios canales este "juego". *EARTH 2*.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta. Si yo cargo mi cuenta paypal con dinero en euros, ¿como compro luego los terrenos? Porque veo que estan en dolares

ACTUALIZACION 

ESTE ES MI CODIGO 8NBKTKKBOJ SI LO PONES TE LLEVAS UN 5%TU Y UN 5% YO.
¡¡¡¡¡ LOS DOS GANAMOS!!!!!!


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Ciertamente me dejas pensando y al leerte la balanza de la desconfianza pesa más...
> 
> Yo también tengo dudas, *por ejemplo...* Estoy comprando terrenos en minas (diamantes, hierro,...) pero... ¿Los desarrolladores se van a poner a buscar, analizar e insertar en la base de datos lo que produce cada mina del mundo para dar beneficios? (porque los que compramos ahí es para que de beneficios).
> 
> ...



En teorias si los tendran en cuenta porque la idea es crear un mundo igual que el real con comercio y todo

ACTUALIZACION 

ESTE ES MI CODIGO 8NBKTKKBOJ SI LO PONES TE LLEVAS UN 5%TU Y UN 5% YO.
¡¡¡¡¡ LOS DOS GANAMOS!!!!!!


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Una pregunta. Si yo cargo mi cuenta paypal con dinero en euros, ¿como compro luego los terrenos? Porque veo que estan en dolares



Tu gastas euros y el sistema te mete dólares (al cambio actual).


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Joder estas forrado. Viendo que por 103 tiles te pagan 0,03 puede ser que si llegas a menos de 0,01 no te paguen?¿Como es que en Malasia te dan tanto y en las otras tan poco?



Lo de malasia no son impuestos de parcelas, con las referal, algún usuario que en su compra ha metido mi código y me dan el 5%.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Tu gasta euros y el sistema te mete dólares (al cambio actual).



Y paypal cobra por ello?


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

La demanda es cada vez mayor (la última semana 60K usuarios nuevos), y cada vez hay menor oferta, las parcelas se van agotando, y las parcelas buenas aún más rápido, por lo que se encarecen.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

A mí me gustó el proyecto, pero la última razón para decidirme a entrar fue enterarme que Dillon Seo, el co-fundador de Oculus está en el ajo, da cierta seguridad.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

Actualmente, Bitcoin sigue siendo una promesa.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (19 Ene 2021)

A algunos os quema el dinero en el bolsillo.
¿De verdad que creéis que van a implementar todo eso de construir edificaciones y demás? Ahora mismo la web no es más que un mapa gigante paco, hace falta bastante trabajo (y tiempo) para lograr implementar todas esas cosas que prometen si es que lo llegan a hacer.

Tampoco entiendo los que compráis terrenos "estratégicos" cuando no se sabe ni cuál será la estrategia ni de que dependerá los beneficios de cada parcela.

Comprar y vender terrenos en esta fase puede tener un pase, pero ni de coña acapararía terrenos para la siguiente fase, tiene pinta de acabar mal todo esto.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Y paypal cobra por ello?



PayPal no cobra comisión _per se, _ahora, no sé si en el cambio te quitarán algo... no lo he calculado.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

Dejo un video de hace años de uno de los trabajos de Nathaniel Doldersum, uno de los integrantes del equipo. Si este proyecto va encaminado a algo así sería la bomba, y como he dicho, que el co-fundador de Oculus esté en el proyecto hace pensar que los tiros van por ahí.

WorldComposer Trailer 1440p - YouTube


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> A algunos os quema el dinero en el bolsillo.
> ¿De verdad que creéis que van a implementar todo eso de construir edificaciones y demás? Ahora mismo la web no es más que un mapa gigante paco, hace falta bastante trabajo (y tiempo) para lograr implementar todas esas cosas que prometen si es que lo llegan a hacer.
> 
> Tampoco entiendo los que compráis terrenos "estratégicos" cuando no se sabe ni cuál será la estrategia ni de que dependerá los beneficios de cada parcela.
> ...



Están recibiendo en semanas el tráfico que esperaban en un año, tienen los servidores petados. Esto llevará su tiempo, pero creo que veremos un bonito proyecto en unos años (sea lucrativo o no al final).


----------



## motoleon (19 Ene 2021)

RAW fue el precursor de esto. CUIDADO!!!


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Da lo mismo que no los vendas. Yo no voy a vender los míos ni de broma, ahora valen mucho más.
> 
> Aún tenemos que pasar a otras fases y habrán más opciones y maneras de generar ingresos.



Las cosas (tangibles o virtuales) "valen" lo que la gente esté dispuesta a pagar por ellas. Si tu terreno no tiene demanda por el precio que la aplicación dice que "vale", es que no vale eso. 

Ahora mismo no querrás venderlas, pero antes o después querrás hacer caja igual que el resto de la gente que está metida ahí. 

Que ojalá me equivoque y os vaya muy bien pero algo me dice que se masca la tragedia. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pajirri (19 Ene 2021)

Voy a crear mi web y vender parcelas en la luna

Moon II


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

Hoy por la mañana recibí los primeros pagos por las tierras 0,09$


----------



## vacutator (19 Ene 2021)

@AK2 habrá recibido buenas propinas con las compras que he hecho.

Dejo mi código para que el OP me devuelva una propina o para el siguiente:



*2IZHKWM28F*


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> No lo he puesto en Bolsa e Inversiones pero podría ir allí también, ya que es considerado una inversión.
> 
> Ha llegado a mis oídos por varios canales este "juego". *EARTH 2*.
> 
> ...



De que va esto de las categorias de los terrenos?

ACTUALIZACION 

ESTE ES MI CODIGO 8NBKTKKBOJ SI LO PONES TE LLEVAS UN 5%TU Y UN 5% YO.
¡¡¡¡¡ LOS DOS GANAMOS!!!!!!


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> De que va esto de las categorias de los terrenos?



Este chico lo explica muy bien en español. Cuando yo aún no estaba ni registrado, me vi algunos videos de éste y otros en inglés.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1qQLl9wSAOb_TvyXgL804w/videos


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Este chico lo explica muy bien en español. Cuando yo aún no estaba ni registrado, me vi algunos videos de éste y otros en inglés.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1qQLl9wSAOb_TvyXgL804w/videos



Pero esque hay terrenos que cuestan mas que otros?. Como puedo encontrar gente que vende terrenos en un determinado sitio?

ACTUALIZACION 

ESTE ES MI CODIGO 8NBKTKKBOJ SI LO PONES TE LLEVAS UN 5%TU Y UN 5% YO.
¡¡¡¡¡ LOS DOS GANAMOS!!!!!!


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pero esque hay terrenos que cuestan mas que otros?. Como puedo encontrar gente que vende terrenos en un determinado sitio?



Los terrenos no valen más por el tipo de terreno que sea, de hecho, hasta donde yo sé, no puedes saber qué terreno te va a tocar hasta que lo compras pero sí hay alguna manera de anticiparte.
Por ejemplo, si en un país han comprado menos de 100.000 parcelas, tendrás terrenos del 1 o del 2 (yo hasta ahora sólo tengo terrenos de 2, aún no me he topado con ninguno del 1).

El precio lo marca la oferta y la demanda.

Para encontrar la gente que vende terrenos tienes que ir a MARKETPLACE. Ahí puedes ver el listado de la gente que vende terrenos y utilizar los filtros para que tu búsqueda sea más precisa.

Pero en los vídeos que te he pasado, el chico sabe más que yo, quizás te ayude también.


----------



## das kind (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pero esque hay terrenos que cuestan mas que otros?. Como puedo encontrar gente que vende terrenos en un determinado sitio?




Los terrenos van subiendo de precio según la demanda. Yo compré en Pyongyang (ahí, a lo friki) el sábado, y ya llevo una revalorización del 10%. Compré también en Angola y ahí han subido un 8%.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Los terrenos no valen más por el tipo de terreno que sea, de hecho, hasta donde yo sé, no puedes saber qué terreno te va a tocar hasta que lo compras pero sí hay alguna manera de anticiparte.
> Por ejemplo, si en un país han comprado menos de 100.000 parcelas, tendrás terrenos del 1 o del 2 (yo hasta ahora sólo tengo terrenos de 2, aún no me he topado con ninguno del 1).
> 
> El precio lo marca la oferta y la demanda.
> ...



Y en que va que sea de primera categoria de segunda o tercera?. Ley que iban a pagar impuesto (como si fueran dividendos o algo asi)

ACTUALIZACION 

ESTE ES MI CODIGO 8NBKTKKBOJ SI LO PONES TE LLEVAS UN 5%TU Y UN 5% YO.
¡¡¡¡¡ LOS DOS GANAMOS!!!!!!


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Y en que va que sea de primera categoria de segunda o tercera?. Ley que iban a pagar impuesto (como si fueran dividendos o algo asi)



La categoría de los terrenos dependerá de los ingresos que puedas tener en un futuro (ya sea con ventas, explotación de recursos o impuestos). 

Piensa que (según he podido ver), *la primera compra de Earth 2 se hizo el 11 de noviembre de 2020*. Han pasado menos de 3 meses y está el tema saturado. Acabamos de empezar y aún hay poca información. El "juego" es muy reciente.

Mi humilde recomendación como amateur en esto es que se puede ir comprando poco a poco pero yo no gastaría mucho hasta ver como va evolucionando.


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

VOY A PONER LOS CÓDIGOS REFERENCIALES DE TODOS EN EL PRINCIPAL Y AQUÍ. No quiero acaparar yo el tema. @davitin El tuyo me he fijado que está mal, revísalo si eso.


@AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*

@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*

@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*

@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*

@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*

@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*

@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*

@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ *

@Elbrujo* 8NBKTKKBOJ *

@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*

@davitin* AZ0NQNNT41 *

@vilin* VD9QAZKOMT*

Recuerdo que lo del tema de los códigos no beneficia más a uno que a otro, el 5% se lo lleva tanto el que compra como el poseedor del código.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

Pajirri dijo:


> Voy a crear mi web y vender parcelas en la luna
> 
> Moon II



Eso ya se hace, con certificado oficial, llegas tarde. Yo ya tengo mi parcela en la luna.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> VOY A PONER LOS CÓDIGOS REFERENCIALES DE TODOS EN EL PRINCIPAL Y AQUÍ. No quiero acaparar yo el tema. Falta el tuyo @Jebediah, te vendrá bien si lo quieres compartir. @davitin El tuyo me he fijado que está mal, revísalo si eso.
> 
> @AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*
> 
> ...



Buena idea, los descuentos se quedarán aquí entre los foreros. La verdad que al hacer las compras andaba cogiendo por Twitter los que veía al azar.
Aquí el mío: *ES9UY0MWJJ *


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

@Jebediah ¿Es correcto *Emiratos Árabes a 0.15$* o me he fumado algo y veo mal? Estoy flipando.

No entiendo, me sale que han *comprado 1.478 parcelas*.


----------



## Gian Gastone (19 Ene 2021)

este se saco un millon a dólar el pixel, hace muchos años:
The Million Dollar Homepage - Own a piece of internet history!


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> @Jebediah ¿Es correcto *Emiratos Árabes a 0.15$* o me he fumado algo y veo mal? Estoy flipando.



Pero emiratos arabes no esta bloqueado?

ACTUALIZACION 

ESTE ES MI CODIGO 8NBKTKKBOJ SI LO PONES TE LLEVAS UN 5%TU Y UN 5% YO.
¡¡¡¡¡ LOS DOS GANAMOS!!!!!!


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> @Jebediah ¿Es correcto *Emiratos Árabes a 0.15$* o me he fumado algo y veo mal? Estoy flipando.
> 
> No entiendo, me sale que han *comprado 1.478 parcelas*.



Se bloqueó al poco de que comenzase el juego, esas son parcelas compradas antes del bloqueo y alguna que otra comprada aprovechando algún fallo del sistema. Todas de devolverán.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> @Jebediah ¿Es correcto *Emiratos Árabes a 0.15$* o me he fumado algo y veo mal? Estoy flipando.
> 
> No entiendo, me sale que han *comprado 1.478 parcelas*.



Ostias es verdad. Y todo virgen nadie ha comprado. Y esto a que se debe, las.han puesto a la venta hoy?

ACTUALIZACION 

ESTE ES MI CODIGO 8NBKTKKBOJ SI LO PONES TE LLEVAS UN 5%TU Y UN 5% YO.
¡¡¡¡¡ LOS DOS GANAMOS!!!!!!


----------



## Pajirri (19 Ene 2021)

Calla !! insensato, y ve corriendo a comprar tierras

con mi descuento

*66WJRFNF2E*


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Pajirri dijo:


> Calla !! insensato, y ve corriendo a comprar tierras
> 
> con mi descuento
> 
> *66WJRFNF2E*



Al ignore... (y ese código es mío)


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Al ignore... (y ese código es mío)



Una pregunta. Cuando voy a mi configuracion pone un apartado en la zona central que pone "agregar creditos y retirar" 
Luego pone "agregar credito para una compra mas facil"
Y abajo pone 10 

Esto que es?

ACTUALIZACION 

ESTE ES MI CODIGO 8NBKTKKBOJ SI LO PONES TE LLEVAS UN 5%TU Y UN 5% YO.
¡¡¡¡¡ LOS DOS GANAMOS!!!!!!


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

Iran tampoco esta a la venta?


----------



## h2o ras (19 Ene 2021)

De hecho Bill Gates esta comprando tierras agricolas como un poseso, ya posee 93'000 hectareas en 19 estados:

Despegamos: Sin rescate del euro hasta primavera, renta básica en EEUU y los negocios agrícolas de Gates - 18/01/21


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Una pregunta. Cuando voy a mi configuracion pone un apartado en la zona central que pone "agregar creditos y retirar"
> Luego pone "agregar credito para una compra mas facil"
> Y abajo pone 10
> 
> Esto que es?



Eso es para dos cosas que tienen que ver con el *crédito que tienes de color blanco:*

- Puedes añadir crédito mediante las formas de pago que te ponen. (también puedes pagar tierras con ese crédito de color blanco)
- O puedes retirar fondos a tu cuenta (pero he leído en este hilo que sólo puedes retirar cuando tienes más de 50 euros, no estoy seguro de eso)

Yo no he usado esa opción pero eso es lo que se sabe.



Elbrujo dijo:


> Iran tampoco esta a la venta?



No, *Irán, Israel, Arabia Saudita y Emiratos están bloqueados* a día de hoy.

Y más países, pero no me sé la lista entera.


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Estaría bien que abriéramos un hilo en *Bolsa e Inversiones* con un poco de información general en el mensaje principal y nuestros códigos. 

O traspasar este hilo allí porque veo que en Consumo Responsable no fue buena idea ponerlo, aunque está bien recordar la responsabilidad ante estos riesgos jajajaja xD

@calopez Si te parece hacer el cambio hazlo.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Eso es para dos cosas que tienen que ver con el *crédito que tienes de color blanco:*
> 
> - Puedes añadir crédito mediante las formas de pago que te ponen. (también puedes pagar tierras con ese crédito de color blanco)
> - O puedes retirar fondos a tu cuenta (pero he leído en este hilo que sólo puedes retirar cuando tienes más de 50 euros, no estoy seguro de eso)
> ...



Pero puedonpagar directamente con mi cuenta paypal?


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pero puedonpagar directamente con mi cuenta paypal?



Sí, si la tienes asociada a alguna tarjeta como hago yo o tienes saldo.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Sí, si la tienes asociada a alguna tarjeta como hago yo o tienes saldo.



En mincaso no tengo tarjeta asociada porque estoy esperando una de prepago virtual. Pero si le he pedido a un familiar que me haga un ingreso. Imagino que de ahi podre tirar


----------



## lonchagordista (19 Ene 2021)

Mejor aún, podríamos crear una ciudad burbuja en alguna isla remota y comprar tiles allí todos los interesados...


----------



## Patito Feo (19 Ene 2021)

Creo que esto lo he visto en Black Mirror.


----------



## Patito Feo (19 Ene 2021)

SOY dijo:


> *¿Cómo sabes que no son los mismos dueños de la web los que se hacen pasar por compradores para que otros piquen?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De 1º de vendehumos


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

Andorra a 0.33

Mi codigo 8NBKTKKBOJ


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

Porque nadie invierte en las refinerias?


----------



## GeniusForce (19 Ene 2021)

Ahoramismo no me deja pagar con paypal en Abudhabi, me da error prueba mas tarde. Alguien ha hecho alguna trasanccion ahoramismo con paypal?


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Porque nadie invierte en las refinerias?



Yo por mi parte, no lo he hecho pero creo que la mayoría están en países bloqueados. Si lo pruebo ya te diré algo.



GeniusForce dijo:


> Ahoramismo no me deja pagar con paypal en Abudhabi, me da error prueba mas tarde. Alguien ha hecho alguna trasanccion ahoramismo con paypal?



Más arriba lo estábamos comentando, hay países que siguen bloqueados. Emiratos Árabes es uno de ellos.

He visto en Twitter que *en Febrero desbloquean Arabia Saudita e Israel*.


----------



## GeniusForce (19 Ene 2021)

Comprobado ya. No se puede todavia comprar en Abu Dhabi, una lastima que estaba tirado. en otros sitios si que me funciona paypal.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Comprobado ya. No se puede todavia comprar en Abu Dhabi, una lastima que estaba tirado. en otros sitios si que me funciona paypal.



Pero alguien ha podido comprar algo en este intervalo?


----------



## Esflinter (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Yo por mi parte, no lo he hecho pero creo que la mayoría están en países bloqueados. Si lo pruebo ya te diré algo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niñorratas gastando el dinero del paaaapa en mamarrachadas. A la mina a picar piedra os mandaba, me caguen dios


----------



## GeniusForce (19 Ene 2021)

Mala suerte Ak2, tenia 200 tils a tiro de raton y te tenia de referente a ti. habra que esperar.


----------



## lonchagordista (19 Ene 2021)

HOLD, HOLD!!!!








Habéis visto en el marketplace, tierras clase 1 en eeu? Es bestial, lo más barato que ofrecen 300$. Y lo compraron por 0,1. No está mal la rentabilidad. Aparte de las tasas que van entrando.


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Esflinter dijo:


> Niñorratas gastando el dinero del paaaapa en mamarrachadas. A la mina a picar piedra os mandaba, me caguen dios



Me cansé de tus aportaciones por todo el foro, al ignore.

PD: ¿Te crees que en este foro todos somos niñoratas? Los hay que nos ganamos la vida sin depender de nadie ni de paguitas. A lo mejor no sabes lo que es eso.


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Mala suerte Ak2, tenia 200 tils a tiro de raton y te tenia de referente a ti. habra que esperar.



Joder *200 tiles* xD Yo no compro tanto jajaja voy poco a poco pero constante.

------------

*MENSAJE PARA TODOS:* Yo no me dejo cientos y cientos de euros eh? xD Voy poco a poco e investigando y sacando conclusiones (no digo que los demás no lo hagan). No conozco del todo bien este "juego" y voy con mucha cautela.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Sí, si la tienes asociada a alguna tarjeta como hago yo o tienes saldo.



Otra pregunta cuando compro poniendo el codigo me dan a mi y al del codigo el 5%. Pero esto es asi siempre o solo la primera vez?


----------



## lonchagordista (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Otra pregunta cuando compro poniendo el codigo me dan a mi y al del codigo el 5%. Pero esto es asi siempre o solo la primera vez?



Prueba a ver... *74CUAHFT69 *


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Otra pregunta cuando compro poniendo el codigo me dan a mi y al del codigo el 5%. Pero esto es asi siempre o solo la primera vez?



Siempre, todas las veces que lo hagas. *Por eso es bueno ir cambiando de códigos y compartir con otros.*


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Siempre, todas las veces que lo hagas. *Por eso es bueno ir cambiando de códigos y compartir con otros.*



Porque es necesario cambiar?


----------



## das kind (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Iran tampoco esta a la venta?




De momento, no.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

Habeis comprado en abu dabi?


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

Me sale abu dabi por 0.16


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Porque es necesario cambiar?



No es que sea necesario cambiar pero *es ético* que si alguien usa tu código para comprar, luego tu uses el suyo. Porque así os beneficiáis los dos. *Y el 5% se lo va a llevar alguien sí o sí, así que mejor que sea alguien de aquí o alguien que conozcas.*

Si sólo usas un código, sólo estás beneficiando a uno. Yo por eso puse todos los códigos, aunque no he recibido muchas comisiones, me sentaría mal que sólo usaran el mío.



Elbrujo dijo:


> Habeis comprado en abu dabi?



Abu Dhabi pertenece a Emiratos Árabes Unidos y *está bloqueado*.


----------



## das kind (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Porque es necesario cambiar?




No es que sea necesario, pero si usa varios códigos, es de esperar que esos usuarios usen el suyo también para hacer sus compras.

_Quid pro quo_, vamos.


----------



## lonchagordista (19 Ene 2021)

Esflinter dijo:


> Niñorratas gastando el dinero del paaaapa en mamarrachadas. A la mina a picar piedra os mandaba, me caguen dios



JAJAJAJAJAJA no te muerdas la lengua que te envenenas! La envidia eh mu mala.

Los biscois también son de niñoratas, tú no compres. JAJAJAJAJAJAJA

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
.
.
.
.
.
.
JAJAJAJAJA



PD: JAJAJAJAJAJAJA








AJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ



JAJAJAJA


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

Joder no se acaban los problemas.

Estoy comprando 4 losas en barcelona. Las selecciono y a la derecha me viene el total de las 4. Hasta aqui bien. Luego le doy debajo a details y me manda para abajo. Me pone un azulejo y el precio de uno. NO DE LOS 4. Le doy a comprar ahora y me pone en el total a pagar el precio de 1 azulejo. No de 4. 

No deberia pedirme el precio de los 4?


----------



## GeniusForce (19 Ene 2021)

si tienes seleccionado los 4 en blanco ten por seguro que te van a cobrar los 4, ahi no hay fallo ninguno


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Ene 2021)

Aquí tenéis el mío

*CMSRE6OWWN *


----------



## lonchagordista (19 Ene 2021)

Aseguraos antes de qué clase de terreno vais a pillar, si es 1, 2 o 3.... menos de 100 mil vendidos es clase 1 (ya apenas quedan), hasta 200 mil es clase 2. Luego clase 3... 

Id a la página de estadísticas que puse el link que ahí sale. Es fundamental, se revaloriza mucho más y pagan mas tasas.


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

No sé si conoceis decentraland, es mas o menos como esto. Pero no en la tierra y con una cryptomoneda (MANA)

https://market.decentraland.org/browse?section=land

Si veis los precios hay parcelas de 100x100m a 10k dolares, aunque alli el mundo es mas pequeño.



Por cierto: ¿Hay alguna forma de fusionar propiedades? Compré una parcela en la selva al lado denun afluente del Congo pero como no estaba seguro de si pillaria suficiente rio compre dos parcelas que son practicamente río. 
Ahora me aparecen como propiedades separadas. Aunque supongo que no tendré ningun problema a la hora de interconectar ambas prefiero que estén juntas por si acaso.


lonchagordista dijo:


> HOLD, HOLD!!!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 548256
> 
> ...



Yo pensaba que todos los terrenos del mismo país estaban en el mismo tier. ¿Es aleatorio entonces?


Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder no se acaban los problemas.
> 
> Estoy comprando 4 losas en barcelona. Las selecciono y a la derecha me viene el total de las 4. Hasta aqui bien. Luego le doy debajo a details y me manda para abajo. Me pone un azulejo y el precio de uno. NO DE LOS 4. Le doy a comprar ahora y me pone en el total a pagar el precio de 1 azulejo. No de 4.
> 
> No deberia pedirme el precio de los 4?



Nunca he mirado en detalles la verdad, kappa.


Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tumama (19 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Yo de momento he multiplicado por 4 el valor de la inversión inicial, y sí que pagan impuestos por tus tierras, casi cada día. De 1 a 4 céntimos de dólar he recibido yo, pero claro tengo 20 propiedades, así que al final se va acumulando. Mi objetivo es recuperar la pasta inicial en breve sin tener que vender nada y así estar en el juego "de gratis". Pero parece que tiene bastante recorrido. Un tile en EEUU vale ahora mismo 40$. Todavía quedan países a 0,1$.



¿Soy el único al que le parece que eso del "pago de impuestos" no es más que repartir un poco del dinero de los recién llegados entre los que ya estaban de antes? Eso tiene una pinta de Ponzi que apesta.

Para los demás usuarios que no sepan bien qué es esto, como yo hace un rato: compran pedacitos del mapa (como en google Maps) con dinero REAL que deben depositar de antemano. Les prometen que sus pedacitos de mapa valdrán más cuando más gente compre más pedacitos de mapa. Además les prometen una repartija de dividendos (impuestos) por los pedacitos de mapa que han comprado. Y prometen que en el futuro (no aún, porque "no está listo") podrán retirar sus ganancias VIRTUALES, convirtiéndolas en dinero real nuevamente. Además nadie sabe cuánto valdrá cada pedacito de mapa en unos días, ya que los desarrolladores borrarán las ciudades del mapa y, supuestamente, agregarán la posibilidad de "edificar", por lo que un pedacito de Madrid hoy podría ser un descampado mañana.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

Ya esta. Ya he invertido en barcelona puerto. En madrid junto al retiro y en guinea ecuatorial en malabo. Muy baratas estas ultimas. 100 leuros quizas tirado a la basura pero bueno hay que intentarlo


----------



## lonchagordista (19 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> No sé si conoceis decentraland, es mas o menos como esto. Pero no en la tierra y con una cryptomoneda (MANA)
> 
> https://market.decentraland.org/browse?section=land
> 
> ...



Yo creo que acabará siendo muy parecido a decentraland, incluso van a meter pagos con criptos. No sé si crearán su propio token, pero deberían. La página esa que has puesto es una castaña, en youtube sale en 3d de puta madre. Pero ya hemos llegado tarde para invertir en decentraland. 

Has hecho bien comprándolas por separado. De momento no se pueden ni fusionar ni separar, pero se podrá. 

Hacemos un pueblo burbujero en Andorra? Sigue valiendo 0,33 (asequible) y es clase 2. 



Tumama dijo:


> ¿Soy el único al que le parece que eso del "pago de impuestos" no es más que repartir un poco del dinero de los recién llegados entre los que ya estaban de antes? Eso tiene una pinta de Ponzi que apesta.



Tan fácil como no comprar, amego. Es el mercado. Te equivocas en una cosa: Ya han dicho que van a borrar todo.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Ene 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> ¿Soy el único al que le parece que eso del "pago de impuestos" no es más que repartir un poco del dinero de los recién llegados entre los que ya estaban de antes? Eso tiene una pinta de Ponzi que apesta.
> 
> Para los demás usuarios que no sepan bien qué es esto, como yo hace un rato: compran pedacitos del mapa (como en google Maps) con dinero REAL que deben depositar de antemano. Les prometen que sus pedacitos de mapa valdrán más cuando más gente compre más pedacitos de mapa. Además les prometen una repartija de dividendos (impuestos) por los pedacitos de mapa que han comprado. Y prometen que en el futuro (no aún, porque "no está listo") podrán retirar sus ganancias VIRTUALES, convirtiéndolas en dinero real nuevamente. Además nadie sabe cuánto valdrá cada pedacito de mapa en unos días, ya que los desarrolladores borrarán las ciudades del mapa y, supuestamente, agregarán la posibilidad de "edificar", por lo que un pedacito de Madrid hoy podría ser un descampado mañana.



Decir que esto es una Ponzi sería deshonrar la memoria de Charles Ponzi, que por otra parte era un timador pero al menos hizo una estafa que lleva su nombre.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> ¿Soy el único al que le parece que eso del "pago de impuestos" no es más que repartir un poco del dinero de los recién llegados entre los que ya estaban de antes? Eso tiene una pinta de Ponzi que apesta.
> 
> Para los demás usuarios que no sepan bien qué es esto, como yo hace un rato: compran pedacitos del mapa (como en google Maps) con dinero REAL que deben depositar de antemano. Les prometen que sus pedacitos de mapa valdrán más cuando más gente compre más pedacitos de mapa. Además les prometen una repartija de dividendos (impuestos) por los pedacitos de mapa que han comprado. Y prometen que en el futuro (no aún, porque "no está listo") podrán retirar sus ganancias VIRTUALES, convirtiéndolas en dinero real nuevamente. Además nadie sabe cuánto valdrá cada pedacito de mapa en unos días, ya que los desarrolladores borrarán las ciudades del mapa y, supuestamente, agregarán la posibilidad de "edificar", por lo que un pedacito de Madrid hoy podría ser un descampado mañana.



Todo correcto menos ese tonito que has usado al escribir la parrafada.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> No sé si conoceis decentraland, es mas o menos como esto. Pero no en la tierra y con una cryptomoneda (MANA)
> 
> https://market.decentraland.org/browse?section=land
> 
> ...



He entrado a mirar y no me he enterado de nada, cosa más abstracta. En el futuro se podrán fusionar y dividir tus parcelas.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Mejor aún, podríamos crear una ciudad burbuja en alguna isla remota y comprar tiles allí todos los interesados...



Me apunto.


----------



## lonchagordista (19 Ene 2021)

¿Qué os parece en Comoros, la isla de Mohéli? Todavía es clase 1, está a 0,5$ Todo lleno de calas, playas y vegetación. Al sur de la isla parece que hay un área natural de buceo.

Está entre madagascar y mozambique, maomeno.


----------



## davitin (19 Ene 2021)

Mi código es AZ0NQNNT41.


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

A mi me parece bien si puedo pagarla que tengo problemas con la tarjeta

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lonchagordista (19 Ene 2021)

MOHELI:


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Vale, voy por partes...

@davitin y @_LoKy_ Ya os he agregado los códigos en la principal y en la página 15 como dije.

Antes que se me olvide... @Blackest Yo también estoy buscando la manera de fusionar porque quiero comprar más terrenos de unos que ya compré, supongo que ya lo harán más adelante.

@lonchagordista Me apunto totalmente. De hecho lo sugerí ayer pero borré el mensaje porque pensé que no le interesaría a nadie. 
Acerca un poco más el mapa para que estemos algo cerca. Tampoco es necesario estar pegados ni mucho menos pero que sepamos que estamos "relativamente cerca".

¿Qué opináis el resto? Me parece bien *Moheli* por mi parte.

@Elbrujo *No compres más en España*. Ya son terrenos de clase 3 y esos no dan mucha rentabilidad. Hay que ir a por los terrenos de *Clase 1 o 2*.

----------------------

Otra cosa importante: ¿Alguno sabe una web donde actualicen los precios más o menos a tiempo a real? Me ha parecido ver una web que incluso te decía qué clase de tierra era pero he perdido la vista a esa web. ¿Cuál es? La web oficial no actualiza una mierda...


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

¿Donde has comprado? Esa isla no la podemos comprar entre todos. Deberían hacer las parcelas mas grandes.

A 10x10 una islucha de 1km por 100m son 1000 cuadriculas

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lonchagordista (19 Ene 2021)

La web es
Home - earth2stats.net


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Vale, voy por partes...
> 
> @davitin y @_LoKy_ Ya os he agregado los códigos en la principal y en la página 15 como dije.
> 
> ...



Yo intentaré comprar por algun cabo del sur de la isla. Los cabos sienpre son la zona donde la gente se suele fijar y echar el ojo. Creo que esa podría ser una buena zona.

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿Donde has comprado? Esa isla no la podemos comprar entre todos. Deberían hacer las parcelas mas grandes.
> 
> A 10x10 una islucha de 1km por 100m son 1000 cuadriculas
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk



Tampoco creo que haga falta comprar toda la isla... ¿no?

Yo creo que con 12 tiles o 16 cada uno si somos unos cuantos los que nos animamos y se suman más del foro, podría estar bien.

Una cosa a tener en cuenta es que me he dado cuenta que es mejor comprar pocas tiles pero en muchos sitios diferentes porque habrá como un sorteo al azar de varias cosas, tanto recursos como publicidad como demás...


----------



## Esflinter (19 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJA no te muerdas la lengua que te envenenas! La envidia eh mu mala.
> 
> Los biscois también son de niñoratas, tú no compres. JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> ...



Ej que ej lo mizmo que el biscoin, poque ejta en interné.
Espera que te vendo un zurullo digital, mamarracho


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿Donde has comprado? Esa isla no la podemos comprar entre todos. Deberían hacer las parcelas mas grandes.
> 
> A 10x10 una islucha de 1km por 100m son 1000 cuadriculas
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk



¿Que no la podemos comprar entre todos? Sujétame el cubata cauenlahostiapues.


----------



## Esflinter (19 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Mi código es AZ0NQNNT41.



Joder todos los tontos pican. En cualquier momento chapan la web y se piran con varios milloncejos, jojojojo el descojono


----------



## lonchagordista (19 Ene 2021)

Yo voy a pillar por aqui:


----------



## lonchagordista (19 Ene 2021)

Curro se va a earth2:


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Yo voy a pillar por aqui:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 548512
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 548514



Yo también pillaré por esa zona. Voy a investigar en un rato y una vez compradas, lo comparto por si me queréis ubicar.


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Que no la podemos comprar entre todos? Sujétame el cubata cauenlahostiapues.



Hombre una isla enteraza es mucho jaja. Una mas pequeña es mas vaible, aunque yo no me voy a gastar mucho mas de los 90 pavos que me he gastado ya.


AK2 dijo:


> Tampoco creo que haga falta comprar toda la isla... ¿no?
> 
> Yo creo que con 12 tiles o 16 cada uno si somos unos cuantos los que nos animamos y se suman más del foro, podría estar bien.
> 
> Una cosa a tener en cuenta es que me he dado cuenta que es mejor comprar pocas tiles pero en muchos sitios diferentes porque habrá como un sorteo al azar de varias cosas, tanto recursos como publicidad como demás...



¿Por que?
Al final las tiles son las mismas independientement de que las tengas muy diseminadas o mas concentradas. 

Si los recursos se reparten por vetas o bolsas a zonas mas aplia que tengas mas facil que te pille un trozo en tu parcela.



lonchagordista dijo:


> Yo creo que acabará siendo muy parecido a decentraland, incluso van a meter pagos con criptos. No sé si crearán su propio token, pero deberían. La página esa que has puesto es una castaña, en youtube sale en 3d de puta madre. Pero ya hemos llegado tarde para invertir en decentraland.
> 
> Has hecho bien comprándolas por separado. De momento no se pueden ni fusionar ni separar, pero se podrá.
> 
> ...



Pero decentraland de momento son tambien pixeles o ya puedes jugarlo en plan second life?

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Vale, voy por partes...
> 
> @davitin y @_LoKy_ Ya os he agregado los códigos en la principal y en la página 15 como dije.
> 
> ...



Y malabo capital de guinea ecuatorial a 0.31 dolares que te parece?. 
Yo la verdad esque no invertiria mucho. Ademas esto parece que puede crear adiccion asi que cuidado a todos. Por otra parte cuanto tardara hipoteticamente en subir los terrenos?


----------



## lonchagordista (19 Ene 2021)

Pero una isla más pequeña es mala idea porque no tiene opciones de revalorizarse. Habrá micropaíses que no puedan pasar a clase 2 o 3 por no tener tantos cuadrados. Al pasar de 100k vendidos es clase 2, y luego a partir de 200k es clase 3, por lo que los de clase 1 se pagan mejor por ser más escasos llegado el momento. Eso está pasando ahora con algunos países.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> MOHELI:
> Ver archivo adjunto 548441



Os diria de comprar la isla de tabarca en alicante. Pero ya hay gente que ha comprado


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

A todo esto. Cuanto habeis invertido?. Yo 100 leuros casi justos


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

@Blackest Yo tampoco voy a gastar mucho, 9 tiles, 12 o 16 está bien. No sé como lo ves. Moheli me parece bien por las condiciones.

@Elbrujo Te recomiendo que no compres en España porque sólo quedan de Clase 3 y no vas a sacar mucha rentabilidad ni opciones a futuro.

@lonchagordista Yo voy a por Moheli.

@das kind Échale un vistazo a Moheli a ver qué te parece. Tiene buena pinta.

@Jebediah ¿Qué te parece Moheli? 9 o 12 tiles para ti no serán nada comparado con lo que llevas comprado jajajaja


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Yo después de Moheli (si al final vamos unos cuantos ahí) y un par o tres de compras más, esperaré a Febrero.

Porque es posible que abran Arabia Saudita y Emiratos y no me los quiero perder.

Y @Elbrujo tiene razón, hay que llevar cuidado porque esto engancha un montón.


----------



## lonchagordista (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Os diria de comprar la isla de tabarca en alicante. Pero ya hay gente que ha comprado



La estuve mirando en diciembre y todavía estaba vacía, al final me decanté por otra mejor (reserva natural) que ya vendí. 80€ metí inicialmente. 

Ya hice mis compras, voy a holdear un tiempo... Comoros va por 47600, a ver si en 2 semanas pasa los 100000


----------



## Esflinter (19 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Hombre una isla enteraza es mucho jaja. Una mas pequeña es mas vaible, aunque yo no me voy a gastar mucho mas de los 90 pavos que me he gastado ya.¿Por que?
> Al final las tiles son las mismas independientement de que las tengas muy diseminadas o mas concentradas.
> 
> Si los recursos se reparten por vetas o bolsas a zonas mas aplia que tengas mas facil que te pille un trozo en tu parcela.
> ...



Hacer un juego es mucho curro, el timo consiste en sacar una moneda imaginaria que representa una tierra imaginaria


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Os diria de comprar la isla de tabarca en alicante. Pero ya hay gente que ha comprado



¿Y al perdiguera o la del barón? Están dentro del Mar Meno, ahí hay muchas

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Yo después de Moheli (si al final vamos unos cuantos ahí) y un par o tres de compras más, esperaré a Febrero.
> 
> Porque es posible que abran Arabia Saudita y Emiratos y no me los quiero perder.
> 
> Y @Elbrujo tiene razón, hay que llevar cuidado porque esto engancha un montón.



Yo espero para Irak, pero si los paises árabes tienen buena pinta para comprar a ver si nos cae algo de petroleo.

Porque supongo que a los paises que en la vida real tengan petroleo le darán petróleo.

Yo por mi parte estoy pensando en vender dos parcelas que tengo en España y que compré al principio y reinventirlo en otro lado.

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tumama (19 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Todo correcto menos ese tonito que has usado al escribir la parrafada.



Es lo que hay, igual iba sin acritud.

Gracias por confirmar que entendí bien de qué se trata. Suerte con la inversión.


----------



## Gian Gastone (19 Ene 2021)

Pero no decias que es igual donde compres, en los campos eliseeos o en Roma. Si en Fase II quitarán todo lo construido por el hombre.


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Pero no decias que es igual donde compres, en los campos eliseeos o en Roma. Si en Fase II quitarán todo lo construido por el hombre.



Quitarán todo lo que esté construido por humanos. Es algo que después aclaró @Jebediah.

Con lo cuál se entiende obviamente que dejarán la Tierra tal como está con sus recursos y todo eso. Como si el planeta nunca hubiera sido habitado por el hombre.

Pero tranquilo, quedan muchas minas libres, ayer lo vi por África. Y cuando abran Arabia Saudita, Irak, Irán y Emiratos, se podrá comprar petróleo a mansalva.


----------



## vilin (19 Ene 2021)

Comprado en Moheli con el código de AK2

Dejo por aquí también mi código, para unirlo a la lista, muchas gracias

VD9QAZKOMT


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Voy a recordar los códigos cada 5 páginas para refrescar las opciones.


@AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*

@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*

@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*

@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*

@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*

@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*

@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*

@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ*

@Elbrujo *8NBKTKKBOJ*

@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*

@davitin *AZ0NQNNT41*

@vilin *VD9QAZKOMT*

@Profesor.Poopsnagle* I5W0Y8MC3Z *

@DraghiEmpire* UKCBW0GA3J *


Pero sigo pensando que sería bueno crear un hilo en condiciones porque yo lo creé sin saber hondamente de qué iba el tema y ahora *gracias a* @Jebediah se ha revivido y luego las aportaciones de @das kind, @lonchagordista,...


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Voy a recordar los códigos cada 5 páginas para refrescar las opciones.
> 
> 
> @AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*
> ...



Si puedo voy a comprar un cacho en Mohéli. Usaré tu código ahora que lo tengo. luego el del brujo.
Estáis por algún sitio de la isla en particular? @lonchagordista @Elbrujo @das kind


----------



## das kind (19 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Si puedo voy a comprar un cacho en Mohéli. Usaré tu código ahora que lo tengo. luego el del brujo.
> Estáis por algún sitio de la isla en particular? @lonchagordista @Elbrujo @das kind




@Blackest Yo he cogido unas pocas en la parte sur. Unos pocos cuadros en una playa junto a un cabo.

Joder, hay un alemán que se ha comprado media parte sur, el cabrón.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (19 Ene 2021)

Aquí el ansia viva y el puro vicio van a hacer que más de uno se gaste más pasta de la debida.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

La baldosa española con respecto a esta tarde ha subido o ha bajado?


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Yo a media noche o así compraré el trozo de Moheli *con calma* y también miraré minas y demás. Porque buscar minas, localizarlas y tal *me lleva más de una hora* (y por cierto ya me han dado impuestos por minas, aunque solo 2 centimos por cada una pero creo que son diarios, si es así va bien la cosa).

Yo pondré por aquí mi cacho de Moheli por si alguien quiere ser "vecino cercano".

--------



Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Aquí el ansia viva y el puro vicio van a hacer que más de uno se gaste más pasta de la debida.



Toda la razón, es algo para tomarse con calma y llevar cautela.



Elbrujo dijo:


> La baldosa española con respecto a esta tarde ha subido o ha bajado?



No se actualiza tan rápido... es una mierda... Yo no he visto el marcador oficial moverse por lo menos en estos dos últimos días.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

Comprad en la isla de perejil. Jaja


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Yo a media noche o así compraré el trozo de Moheli *con calma* y también miraré minas y demás. Porque buscar minas, localizarlas y tal *me lleva más de una hora* (y por cierto ya me han dado impuestos por minas, aunque solo 2 centimos por cada una pero creo que son diarios, si es así va bien la cosa).
> 
> Yo pondré por aquí mi cacho de Moheli por si alguien quiere ser "vecino cercano".
> 
> ...



Ahora es cuando empieza a ir para abajo y nos vamos todos a tomar por culo.

Cuanto dinero habeis metido? Yo 100 leuros e iba a invertir otros 50 pero creo que ahi me quedo


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ahora es cuando empieza a ir para abajo y nos vamos todos a tomar por culo.
> 
> Cuanto dinero habeis metido? Yo 100 leuros e iba a invertir otros 50 pero creo que ahi me quedo



Yo menos pero quiero ir poco a poco y hacerlo concienzudamente porque anoche hice bien lo de las minas y ahora me está reportando beneficio.

Como ya he comentado antes, cada mes iré poniendo un poco. Lo que no me gasto por las noches con amigos en cenas y cervezas por culpa de la plandemia, pues en parte me lo gastaré aquí.


----------



## das kind (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> A todo esto. Cuanto habeis invertido?. Yo 100 leuros casi justos



Yo, con la compra en Isla Burbuja, unos 16 €.


----------



## das kind (19 Ene 2021)

Anda, ¿por ser una mina pagan más impuestos?


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Yo menos pero quiero ir poco a poco y hacerlo concienzudamente porque anoche hice bien lo de las minas y ahora me está reportando beneficio.
> 
> Como ya he comentado antes, cada mes iré poniendo un poco. Lo que no me gasto por las noches con amigos en cenas y cervezas por culpa de la plandemia, pues en parte me lo gastaré aquí.



¿Pero dan mas por pillar donde hay una mina? ¿Y si es una mina a cielo abierto es mejor ponerla donde estan las instalaciones o donde está excavado (que es donde realmente está el mineral)?

Yo pensaba pillar un cacho de ribera a ribera del Mekong. Pero veo que se ramifica mucho y que ya el curso me lo lleva muy alto si quiero minimizar los cuadrados a comprar. Compraré parte de una mina en vez de eso.



das kind dijo:


> @Blackest Yo he cogido unas pocas en la parte sur. Unos pocos cuadros en una playa junto a un cabo.
> 
> Joder, hay un alemán que se ha comprado media parte sur, el cabrón.



Hay un tal NightRider de Nueva Zelanda, que se ha comprado una isla entera para el solo al sur de Moheli. Esa isla está muy pillada ya. Sólo queda acantilado.


----------



## GeniusForce (19 Ene 2021)

Si alguien quiere subirse al carro aquí, acabo de comprar 2 parcelillas en el golfo-lago, el puntito rojo, (lo que me han pagado en tasas income landclass). No me des las gracias y aqui tienes mi *codigo de referido X1OSPJG1NN *para 5% descuento para ambos*. Caemos como pececillos... a 0.30 quien se resiste a no comprar Xd, tiene que ser un chollo vivir allí.*


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (19 Ene 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Si alguien quiere subirse al carro aquí, acabo de comprar 2 parcelillas en el golfo-lago, el puntito rojo, (lo que me han pagado en tasas income landclass). No me des las gracias y aqui tienes mi *codigo de referido X1OSPJG1NN *para 5% descuento para ambos*. Caemos como pececillos... a 0.30 quien se resiste a no comprar Xd, tiene que ser un chollo vivir allí.*
> Ver archivo adjunto 548732



En Heard fue el primer sitio donde compré. Por aquello de ser la isla más remota del mundo.
Y ha "subido" un huevo.


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

das kind dijo:


> Anda, ¿por ser una mina pagan más impuestos?





Blackest dijo:


> ¿Pero dan mas por pillar donde hay una mina? ¿Y si es una mina a cielo abierto es mejor ponerla donde estan las instalaciones o donde está excavado (que es donde realmente está el mineral)?



*Anoche* pillé minas y *hoy* me están dando beneficio.

Pero también os digo que el primer día también pillé minas y no me han dado beneficio. La diferencia es que quizás estoy comprando en un terreno en auge o que la mina está más reconocida que otra.

Es cuestión de investigar porque a parte, Earth 2 no te lo explica y te deja con la cabeza estrujándose de por qué pasan las cosas xD


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Comprad en la isla de perejil. Jaja



Por curiosidad miré. Y está a PRECIO ESPAÑOL. PEREJIL ESPAÑOL. 




GeniusForce dijo:


> Si alguien quiere subirse al carro aquí, acabo de comprar 2 parcelillas en el golfo-lago, el puntito rojo, (lo que me han pagado en tasas income landclass). No me des las gracias y aqui tienes mi *codigo de referido X1OSPJG1NN *para 5% descuento para ambos*. Caemos como pececillos... a 0.30 quien se resiste a no comprar Xd, tiene que ser un chollo vivir allí.*
> Ver archivo adjunto 548732



Donde está

Si


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

Yo tampoco veo un pijo.


----------



## Gian Gastone (19 Ene 2021)

yo lo veo muy caro yya para entrar con mas money, no creo que vendan todos los azulejos, en la tierra hay muchas areas 10m2.

1km2 = 10000 Areas y La superficie de la tierra son 510 millones de km2.
si piden una media de 2$ por área tenemos.

510x10e6x1x10e4x2$= 1020x10e10= 10 200 000 000 000 $ = 10'2 trillones americanos. 
El marketcap del bitcoin esta a 0'6 trillones de $.


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Mi cachito de *Moheli*, luego puede que compre otro trozo.

JAJAJA Me lo he puesto de ubicación en el perfil de Burbuja. Será el último bastión de Burbuja xD

*ES CLASE 1*. APROVECHAD ANTES DE QUE PASE A CLASE 2.

(he comprado también de Heard Island y ya ha pasado a Clase 2)


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> yo lo veo muy caro yya para entrar con mas money, no creo que vendan todos los azulejos, en la tierra hay muchas areas 10m2.
> 
> 1km2 = 10000 Areas y La superficie de la tierra son 510 millones de km2.
> si piden una media de 2$ por área tenemos.
> ...



Lei lor ahi que en la siguiente fase la gran mayoria de las casillas jo vendidas desapareceran y se quedara una especie de mercado con las compradas y alguna mas sueltas.
Eso lei yo. Luego a saber


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

" Ouallah " lol


----------



## otropepito (19 Ene 2021)

Me he acordado de second life. Hubo locura con esto allá por 2005, creo. Algunas empresas reales se gastaron un dineral en diseñar sus sedes en seconlife porque prometía ser el futuro de la vida virtual y del comercio. 

Acabó de googlearlo ¡y sigue vivo! Eso sí, con otros gráficos más actuales, que aquello era un...


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Lei lor ahi que en la siguiente fase la gran mayoria de las casillas jo vendidas desapareceran y se quedara una especie de mercado con las compradas y alguna mas sueltas.
> Eso lei yo. Luego a saber



Tendrán que hacerlo, porque sino ya me dirás que hacemos con todas las parcelas que sobren. El problema es ¿Que pasa con quien haya comprado tierra a dentro y no tenga casillas adyacentes para salir al mar?

Por cierto @lonchagordista ¿tienes por ahí la pagina con la lista de precios de los países?


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Otro cacho de la patria *Moheli* xD

Me ha parecido ver una plantación y por si acaso he pillado. Ya tengo mar y montaña.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (19 Ene 2021)

Mina de Kansanshi. La 8ª más grande del mundo en Cobre. Y oro.

A 0.35.

Con mi referido para el descuento:

*I5W0Y8MC3Z*

Ambicionad:

Google Maps


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2021)

¿Quien va a comprar mar si está a 4,23$? xD


----------



## AK2 (19 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿Quien va a comprar mar si está a 4,23$? xD



Los hay jajajajaja en el Sudeste Asiático se pelean por controlar el mar entre países.


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 548776
> 
> 
> Otro cacho de la patria *Moheli* xD
> ...



Uff tio ten cuidado que esto engancha. Lo suyo es invertir una pequeña cantidad que te sobre. Pero ya esta lo sigues de vez en cuando y punto.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (20 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿Quien va a comprar mar si está a 4,23$? xD



Los chinos, fijo.
En cuanto se enteren de que esto existe, se gastarán lo que haga falta para poner su bandera. Igual que hacen ahora mismo en la Tierra real.

Ahora ya están bastante "colonizadas" por ejemplo Islas Spratly. Donde además hay petróleo.


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Los chinos, fijo.
> En cuanto se enteren de que esto existe, se gastarán lo que haga falta para poner su bandera. Igual que hacen ahora mismo en la Tierra real.
> 
> Ahora ya están bastante "colonizadas" por ejemplo Islas Spratly. Donde además hay petróleo.



Ellos seguramente ya lo sepan. Lo que pasa esque pasan de estos royos. Su valor es el trabajo real. Eso es mas de los yankis


----------



## GeniusForce (20 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Por curiosidad miré. Y está a PRECIO ESPAÑOL. PEREJIL ESPAÑOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



busca en el buscador Islas Heard y McDonald


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (20 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ellos seguramente ya lo sepan. Lo que pasa esque pasan de estos royos. Su valor es el trabajo real. Eso es mas de los yankis



El gobierno chino, sí. Pero chinos con pasta hay a porrillo. Y son más horteras y nuevos ricos que un Elrubius.


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> El gobierno chino, sí. Pero chinos con pasta hay a porrillo. Y son más horteras y nuevos ricos que un Elrubius.



Y dices no se han enterado aun?


----------



## lonchagordista (20 Ene 2021)

He pillado un trocito de Moheli. Ya somos vecinos. 

Os recomiendo el Eye of Sahara en Mauritania, es brutal la cantidad de baldosas que hay pilladas ya:






O en la futura "Zigurat city" que estará en la actual Dakhla. Coordenadas: 23.717939,-15.936871. Aquí:




Es mucho más asequible esta última. Ahora está a 0,48.


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

Yo lo que le veo a esto esque lo van a orientar como a un juego y me da a mi que luego lara construir cosas y que te rente vamos a tener que meter mas pasta y si no al tiempo. Y ahi o se les viene abajo o la gente se vuelve loca. Piluede darse el caso que tu hayas invertido en x parcelas y otro invierta en otras distintas y segun dodne esten con unas seas rico y con otras no tengas ni un duro.

UNA PUTA LOCURA


----------



## Jebediah (20 Ene 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Los chinos, fijo.
> En cuanto se enteren de que esto existe, se gastarán lo que haga falta para poner su bandera. Igual que hacen ahora mismo en la Tierra real.
> 
> Ahora ya están bastante "colonizadas" por ejemplo Islas Spratly. Donde además hay petróleo.



En el Discord comentaron algunos coreanos que andan que la gente allí aún está bastante más recelosa con este juego que en occidente, y más aún cuando para conectarte no tiene el 2Fa, la autenticación de 2 factores.


----------



## Jebediah (20 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo lo que le veo a esto esque lo van a orientar como a un juego y me da a mi que luego lara construir cosas y que te rente vamos a tener que meter mas pasta y si no al tiempo. Y ahi o se les viene abajo o la gente se vuelve loca. Piluede darse el caso que tu hayas invertido en x parcelas y otro invierta en otras distintas y segun dodne esten con unas seas rico y con otras no tengas ni un duro.
> 
> UNA PUTA LOCURA



La semana pasada Wolfgang, diseñador de juegos del equipo, contestó con un rotundo "NO" cuando le preguntaron si para edificar haría falta pasta. Puede que se necesite tiempo, es decir que la gente esté conectada y trabajando en sus parcelas, sacando recursos y demás, esto último ya es opinión mía.


----------



## Jebediah (20 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> He pillado un trocito de Moheli. Ya somos vecinos.
> 
> Os recomiendo el Eye of Sahara en Mauritania, es brutal la cantidad de baldosas que hay pilladas ya:
> 
> ...



Están creando tantas ciudades virtuales en lugares remotos que ya estoy perdido y tampoco me da para estar presente en todos. Es una barbaridad como está evolucionando todo y como se está organizando la gente.

Una cosa que me llama mucho la atención y puede ser que veamos en el futuro en el juego: la gente que apuesta por diferentes de estas ciudades artificiales, se están poniendo unos contra otros, en plan clanes, que si tu ciudad una mierda. etc. y esto puede traer rencillas virtuales o guerras, cosa que los desarrolladores han confirmado que les gustaría ver en el juego (la competición en sí, no que la gente se lleve mal).


----------



## lonchagordista (20 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En el Discord comentaron algunos coreanos que andan que la gente allí aún está bastante más recelosa con este juego que en occidente, y más cuando aún ni para conectarte no tiene el 2Fa, la autenticación de 2 factores.



Vamos, que si los coreanos esos tuviesen que tener el dinero en un pacobanco, todos acabarían con los billetes bajo la almohada.  

Llevan desde noviembre, esperemos que más adelante haya app, mundo virtual, pago con criptos y tal... Demasiado éxito está teniendo para lo que es actualmente, por el momento simple especulación. Yo lo que veo es facilidad de hackeo. Está lleno de bugs y de gente que le han robado sus parcelas.


----------



## FilibustHero (20 Ene 2021)

Buf, me espero a que salga Earth3


----------



## Jebediah (20 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Vamos, que si los coreanos esos tuviesen que tener el dinero en un pacobanco, todos acabarían con los billetes bajo la almohada.
> 
> Llevan desde noviembre, esperemos que más adelante haya app, mundo virtual, pago con criptos y tal... Demasiado éxito está teniendo para lo que es actualmente, por el momento simple especulación. Yo lo que veo es facilidad de hackeo. Está lleno de bugs y de gente que le han robado sus parcelas.



En todos sitios hay ladrones y pícaros, a mí me hicieron una oferta por una parcela valorada en 900$ y lo veías así: "Thomas has submitted you a bid for $5.000 a bid for $0,01". El pavo tenía de nombre la oferta de 5.000$ y luego te hacía puja de 1 céntimo, a más de uno le colaron con este modo.


----------



## Blackest (20 Ene 2021)

Aunque las minas al final no valieran nada se van a crear ciudades al rededor de ellos y será importante tener un trozo ahí antes que desperdigado en cualquier otra parte.

¿Se puede ver en grande el mapa y ver a la vez si hay comprado en esa zona o no? Como en la imagen que ha mostrado @lonchagordista sin tener que hacer excesivo zoom. Para ver mayormente que zonas se han poblado.


----------



## AK2 (20 Ene 2021)

Lo de Eye of Sahara lo había escuchado. Es lo que comenta Jebediah también. Están creando ciudades artificiales y me temo que también va a polarizar la plataforma en buenos y malos, con lo que yo prefiero no meterme en esas ciudades, o si lo hago, comprar cerca pero no dentro.

Otra cosa a comentar es que anoche compré más de 10 propiedades de diferentes tamaños y hoy por ejemplo no he visto ingresos de minas (ayer sí).

Me voy a esperar unos días porque no veo que esto avance y tampoco veo que actualicen la base de datos que lleva muerta desde que empecé a comprar. Seguramente estarán desbordados de trabajo y lo entiendo pero, por eso prefiero esperarme a Febrero.

Veo poco útil y poco sentido seguir comprando sin ver como avanza esto.


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Lo de Eye of Sahara lo había escuchado. Es lo que comenta Jebediah también. Están creando ciudades artificiales y me temo que también va a polarizar la plataforma en buenos y malos, con lo que yo prefiero no meterme en esas ciudades, o si lo hago, comprar cerca pero no dentro.
> 
> Otra cosa a comentar es que anoche compré más de 10 propiedades de diferentes tamaños y hoy por ejemplo no he visto ingresos de minas (ayer sí).
> 
> ...



Yo acabo de ver mis parcelas y yanestoy ganando 5 leuros de 100 que meti. Un 5% de ganancia en nisiquiera un dia. ESTA DE PUTA MADRE ESTO SI SIGUE ASI


----------



## AK2 (20 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo acabo de ver mis parcelas y yanestoy ganando 5 leuros de 100 que meti. Un 5% de ganancia en nisiquiera un dia. ESTA DE PUTA MADRE ESTO SI SIGUE ASI



¿Son minas? ¿Son de Clase 1 las tierras?

A lo mejor son 5 euros pago único y ya está, porque yo también vi que me daban unos céntimos por cada mina que tenía pero sólo pasó ayer, no hoy que tengo el doble de minas.


----------



## davitin (20 Ene 2021)

Pero que coño es eso de que están creando ciudades? Os referís a que muchos están comprando en medio de la nada en masa?


----------



## davitin (20 Ene 2021)

Coño reco.endadme sitios para comprar, no sé ni por dónde empezar.


----------



## Blackest (20 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo acabo de ver mis parcelas y yanestoy ganando 5 leuros de 100 que meti. Un 5% de ganancia en nisiquiera un dia. ESTA DE PUTA MADRE ESTO SI SIGUE ASI
> [/QUOT¿Pero de impuestos o de revalorización?


----------



## AK2 (20 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pero que coño es eso de que están creando ciudades? Os referís a que muchos están comprando en medio de la nada en masa?



Sí, escogen un lugar de la Tierra y simplemente compran todo ese espacio. Eso es lo que se entiende como "crear ciudades", porque hay muchas nacionalidades ahí metidas, mucha gente y muchas parcelas juntas.

Yo no lo recomiendo pero si encuentras alguna y te apetece entrar comprando una parcelita cerca a buen precio, pues adelante. A lo mejor te beneficia (siempre y cuando nunca sea un terreno Clase 3, es importante esto).



davitin dijo:


> Coño reco.endadme sitios para comprar, no sé ni por dónde empezar.



*Lo primero de todo* es buscar terrenos donde no se haya comprado más de 200.000 _tiles_ porque a partir de ese número, los terrenos pasan a ser Clase 3.
De Clase 1 ya no quedan prácticamente y de Clase 2 hay bastantes si se busca por el Sudeste Asiático, países balcánicos, África,... Normalmente yo cuando veo un terreno entre 0.30 y 0.80 por _tile_, casi siempre son Clase 2. Así que acércate con el zoom a cada país que te interese para revisar el precio.

*Lo de las minas*, a veces dan beneficios o no por lo que he podido comprobar, pero es lo que comentaba páginas atrás: Si las minas sirven, ganarás mucho beneficio y si no sirven te dará igual estar ahí o en otro lugar, incluso es mejor las minas porque tienes a gente al lado y es posible que así puedas negociar en un futuro.

En este link verás todas las minas del mundo:

Mineral Resources Online Spatial Data

*Las islas* son muy cotizadas, quedan cosas si se busca y lo que propuso @lonchagordista de comprar en *Moheli* lo veo una excelente adquisición. Es Clase 2 y es muy barato. Yo ya tengo 3 propiedades allí. A parte que está bien que sea una especie de bastión del foro.

*Costas, playas y todo lo que dé al mar*, parece ser muy buscado por todo el mundo. En *Myanmar* (o Birmania) quedan muchísimas costas libres, es Clase 2 y es barato. Hacerte con un pedazo de acceso al mar podría ser muy bueno y beneficioso.

*Busca también montañas*. Hay un detalle que la gente no tiene mucho en cuenta por lo que veo (ya que no veo muchas compras en montañas). En el vídeo oficial se han molestado a decir específicamente _*"same heights"* _(mismas alturas). Creo que es una pista para futuras opciones. En caso de ser cierto, sería muy ventajoso estar ubicado más arriba que el resto.


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> ¿Son minas? ¿Son de Clase 1 las tierras?
> 
> A lo mejor son 5 euros pago único y ya está, porque yo también vi que me daban unos céntimos por cada mina que tenía pero sólo pasó ayer, no hoy que tengo el doble de minas.



Creo que no me he explicado correctamente. Quiero decir que entre todas las parcelas con lo poquito que han subido es como si hubiera ganado 5 euros


----------



## Blackest (20 Ene 2021)

No le veo ventaja a estar ubicado en lo alto la verdad.

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Sí, escogen un lugar de la Tierra y simplemente compran todo ese espacio. Eso es lo que se entiende como "crear ciudades", porque hay muchas nacionalidades ahí metidas, mucha gente y muchas parcelas juntas.
> 
> Yo no lo recomiendo pero si encuentras alguna y te apetece entrar comprando una parcelita cerca a buen precio, pues adelante. A lo mejor te beneficia (siempre y cuando nunca sea un terreno Clase 3, es importante esto).
> 
> ...



Peñon de alhucemas y isla de alboran aun tienen sitios libres

Ademas españa tiene por la costa marroqui un monton de peñascos que no tienen ni una puta bandera puesta


----------



## AK2 (20 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> No le veo ventaja a estar ubicado en lo alto la verdad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk



Es estrategia, militarmente hablando claro.

No se sabe como va a evolucionar el "juego". Y por si acaso hay "conflictos", las alturas siempre son ventajosas.

(ya desde la antigüedad, fíjate en los castillos o los templos o los lugares más preciados, se ubicaban en zonas altas)


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Es estrategia, militarmente hablando claro.
> 
> No se sabe como va a evolucionar el "juego". Y por si acaso hay "conflictos", las alturas siempre son ventajosas.
> 
> (ya desde la antigüedad, fíjate en los castillos o los templos o los lugares más preciados, se ubicaban en zonas altas)



Oye una pregunta. Se pueden comprar parcelas de oceano o mar?. Si la respuesta es si podriamos entre todos los burbujos comprar un paso o linea desde ceuta a a algeciras para cerrarlo y poder controlar un hipotetico flujo comercial de barcos o poner un puente de union entre marruecos y españa para comerciar


----------



## AK2 (20 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Oye una pregunta. Se pueden comprar parcelas de oceano o mar?. Si la respuesta es si podriamos entre todos los burbujos comprar un paso o linea desde ceuta a a algeciras para cerrarlo y poder controlar un hipotetico flujo comercial de barcos o poner un puente de union entre marruecos y españa para comerciar



No está mal, todo sería coordinarlo. Lo que pasa es que ahora España está en Clase 3 y más de 4$ por parcela. No sacaríamos mucho beneficio.

Si alguien más lo mira y tal, quizás podríamos hacerlo. He visto esto que comentas en otros países; gente que colabora para crear una frontera marítima.


----------



## AK2 (20 Ene 2021)

@davitin Hay una error que he corregido en el anterior mensaje sobre los tiles, pero hago aquí un arreglo también y así sirve para los demás también si entran a leer del tema:

*MENOS DE 100.000 TILES = Clase 1

ENTRE 100.000 Y 200.000 TILES = Clase 2

MÁS DE 200.000 TILES = Clase 3*

Hasta ahora, que yo sepa (sino que me corrija alguien), la única diferencia que hay entre los terrenos es el porcentaje de "Impuestos sobre la Tierra" _(Income Land Class)._ La Clase 1 recibe más, la segunda menos y la tercera prácticamente nada.

Ya se están pagando impuestos pero decir eso es bastante relativo porque a veces te pagan y a veces no (como a mí me ha pasado).

*Si alguien esta recibiendo impuestos diarios o más o menos de manera periódica, que lo comparta por favor.*


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> No está mal, todo sería coordinarlo. Lo que pasa es que ahora España está en Clase 3 y más de 4$ por parcela. No sacaríamos mucho beneficio.
> 
> Si alguien más lo mira y tal, quizás podríamos hacerlo. He visto esto que comentas en otros países; gente que colabora para crear una frontera marítima.



Yo las baldosas del estrecho estan a 0.85 y voy a comprar un par de ellas (4-6). El.estrecho es un punto estrategico fundamental. Y en los futuros si pasa el comercio por ahi o podemos hacer un puente el beneficio puede ser bestial. 
Lo unico que os dio es que os solapeis las baldosas a las mias. Buscarme en la zona central del estrecho. Id en linea la idea es formar una linea imaginaria entre algeciras y marruecos para como digo o poder cobrar impuestos por pasar o hacer un puente o las dos cosas.

OPERACION CIERRE DEL ESTRECHO. A POR EL


----------



## AK2 (20 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo las baldosas del estrecho estan a 0.85 y voy a comprar un par de ellas (4-6). El.estrecho es un punto estrategico fundamental. Y en los futuros si pasa el comercio por ahi o podemos hacer un puente el beneficio puede ser bestial.
> Lo unico que os dio es que os solapeis las baldosas a las mias. Buscarme en la zona central del estrecho. Id en linea la idea es formar una linea imaginaria entre algeciras y marruecos para como digo o poder cobrar impuestos por pasar o hacer un puente o las dos cosas.
> 
> OPERACION CIERRE DEL ESTRECHO. A POR EL



Una cosa... estoy viendo que hay un porrón y medio de tiles para poder cerrarlo jajajajajaja

Entre tu y yo a penas llegamos ni a una 1/50 parte jajajaja

De todas maneras, *pon una captura de pantalla aquí de la zona que estás "construyendo" para que la gente se sume si quiere.*


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo las baldosas del estrecho estan a 0.85 y voy a comprar un par de ellas (4-6). El.estrecho es un punto estrategico fundamental. Y en los futuros si pasa el comercio por ahi o podemos hacer un puente el beneficio puede ser bestial.
> Lo unico que os dio es que os solapeis las baldosas a las mias. Buscarme en la zona central del estrecho. Id en linea la idea es formar una linea imaginaria entre algeciras y marruecos para como digo o poder cobrar impuestos por pasar o hacer un puente o las dos cosas.
> 
> OPERACION CIERRE DEL ESTRECHO. A POR EL




He comprado 3 solapadas a las de un aleman. Estan en linea. Continuadla
Longitud -5.482521
Latitud 35.986341


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Una cosa... estoy viendo que hay un porrón y medio de tiles para poder cerrarlo jajajajajaja
> 
> Entre tu y yo a penas llegamos ni a una 1/50 parte jajajaja
> 
> De todas maneras, *pon una captura de pantalla aquí de la zona que estás "construyendo" para que la gente se sume si quiere.*



Claro por eso queria hacer una frontera entre todosnlos burbujos


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Una cosa... estoy viendo que hay un porrón y medio de tiles para poder cerrarlo jajajajajaja
> 
> Entre tu y yo a penas llegamos ni a una 1/50 parte jajajaja
> 
> De todas maneras, *pon una captura de pantalla aquí de la zona que estás "construyendo" para que la gente se sume si quiere.*






La imagem esta rotada. Las banderas estan hacia arriva hacia la peninsula


----------



## AK2 (20 Ene 2021)

@Elbrujo Estoy viendo que *Gibraltar* ya ha hecho una frontera marítima desde una zona cerca de la *Isla Perejil*. 

Llegamos tarde...


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Las coordenadas no están bien. Me salta a Tanzania.



-5.482521 35.986132


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> @Elbrujo Estoy viendo que *Gibraltar* ya ha hecho una frontera marítima desde una zona cerca de la *Isla Perejil*.
> 
> Llegamos tarde...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 549405



Joder. Pero no esta completada


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> @Elbrujo Estoy viendo que *Gibraltar* ya ha hecho una frontera marítima desde una zona cerca de la *Isla Perejil*.
> 
> Llegamos tarde...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 549405



Una pregunta. He pagado con los creditos blancos que te dan en el 5% pero no se me refleja la compra. Esto a que se debe?

Vas a hacer algo con lo de la frontera?


----------



## AK2 (20 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder. Pero no esta completada



He seguido la línea. Parece que la está marcando Gibraltar y dejó de comprar hace días (por algunas fechas que he mirado) cuando entró en aguas españolas porque claro, esas _tiles_ cuestan más de 4$.

No sé como van a plantear el mar pero se lo va a llevar Gibraltar porque está muy avanzado o si habrá comercio marítimo, pasarán por España que no hay frontera. Y en España ya no se compran tiles porque hay tierras muchísimo más baratas.



Elbrujo dijo:


> Vas a hacer algo con lo de la frontera?



No lo veo claro pero *a ver qué opinan los demás si les parece o no*.

A mí pagar más de 4$ por un trocito de mar... uffff me duele viendo como está el tema que he comentado antes, de que parece que está estancado porque no actualizan datos ni nada.



Elbrujo dijo:


> Una pregunta. He pagado con los creditos blancos que te dan en el 5% pero no se me refleja la compra. Esto a que se debe?



Cuando usas el "crédito blanco" para comprar, sólo recibes un email que dice _"You bought a new Property!"_ felicitándote por tu compra y diciéndote la ubicación y todo.


----------



## Blackest (20 Ene 2021)

El estrecho Es damisado grande para bloquearlo con nuestras parcelas, yo buscaría un objetivo mas modesto como el del canal de Suez o el de panamá.

Ahora bien ¿creaciones artificiales como las del canal de Suez se eliminarán en la siguiente fase?

Yo estoy buscando rios que bloquear me parecen mejor opción por 20-25 parcelas puedes bloquear uno importante como hice yo con el Congo

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> He seguido la línea. Parece que la está marcando Gibraltar y dejó de comprar hace días (por algunas fechas que he mirado) cuando entró en aguas españolas porque claro, esas _tiles_ cuestan más de 4$.
> 
> No sé como van a plantear el mar pero se lo va a llevar Gibraltar porque está muy avanzado o si habrá comercio marítimo, pasarán por España que no hay frontera. Y en España ya no se compran tiles porque hay tierras muchísimo más baratas.
> 
> ...




Pero no me lo han desco tado de la cuenta. Sigue el numero en blanco marcando lo mismo. Entiendo que eso es gratis no?


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> He seguido la línea. Parece que la está marcando Gibraltar y dejó de comprar hace días (por algunas fechas que he mirado) cuando entró en aguas españolas porque claro, esas _tiles_ cuestan más de 4$.
> 
> No sé como van a plantear el mar pero se lo va a llevar Gibraltar porque está muy avanzado o si habrá comercio marítimo, pasarán por España que no hay frontera. Y en España ya no se compran tiles porque hay tierras muchísimo más baratas.
> 
> ...



He visto el ramal que llega a españa. El estrecho esta bloqueado ahi. Lo unico ahi seria pegarse a la linea principal


----------



## AK2 (20 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pero no me lo han desco tado de la cuenta. Sigue el numero en blanco marcando lo mismo. Entiendo que eso es gratis no?



Gratis no, eso seguro jajajaja Seguramente no se haya actualizado el pago. A mí me ha pasado. O posiblemente alguien lo haya comprado al mismo tiempo que tú y se lo hayan dado a él. Espera unos minutos o actualiza la pantalla y vuelve ahí. 

A veces a mi me tarda hasta 10 minutos en enviarme el email felicitándome por mi compra.


----------



## AK2 (20 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Yo estoy buscando rios que bloquear me parecen mejor opción por 20-25 parcelas puedes bloquear uno importante como hice yo con el Congo



Eso sería de puta madre. Casi hago lo mismo que tú. Podríamos hacer eso.

Yo estaba estudiando el tema de CORTAR el río principal de Sudán del Sur que vale *0.32$* y controlarlo a la altura de Sudán, por la frontera.


----------



## Jebediah (20 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> El estrecho Es damisado grande para bloquearlo con nuestras parcelas, yo buscaría un objetivo mas modesto como el del canal de Suez o el de panamá.
> 
> Ahora bien ¿creaciones artificiales como las del canal de Suez se eliminarán en la siguiente fase?
> 
> ...



Los canales de Suez y Panamá están petadísimos. Luego hice un muro para cerrar el hueco entre el cuerno de África y arabia saudita, más que pasta me costó tiempo para poner tanta bandera. Los escaloncitos son mi muro, luego un ca*** me rodeó todo el muro y otro pavo puso otro muro bastante más gordo arriba. Me consuela que han tenido que pagar bastante más, ya que estaban más caras. La cosa es ir pillando diferentes cosas y estrategias a ver cual es la buena al final.


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Gratis no, eso seguro jajajaja Seguramente no se haya actualizado el pago. A mí me ha pasado. O posiblemente alguien lo haya comprado al mismo tiempo que tú y se lo hayan dado a él. Espera unos minutos o actualiza la pantalla y vuelve ahí.
> 
> A veces a mi me tarda hasta 10 minutos en enviarme el email felicitándome por mi compra.






He echo lo que pone este video. Pagar con el saldo de mi cuenta. Arriba en blanco tenia 6 dolaresque creo es de lo que te dan del 5% cuando compras y metes los codigos esos.

Si no los dolares en blanco para que estan?


----------



## DraghiEmpire (20 Ene 2021)

SEÑORES, LOS PRECIOS ESTÁN TIRADOS EN AZERBAIJAN, ARMENIA Y GEORGIA.
Mi código * UKCBW0GA3J *


----------



## Blackest (20 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Eso sería de puta madre. Casi hago lo mismo que tú. Podríamos hacer eso.
> 
> Yo estaba estudiando el tema de CORTAR el río principal de Sudán del Sur que vale *0.32$* y controlarlo a la altura de Sudán, por la frontera.



Pero ese rio no parece uno muy relevante. Yo busco rios mas transitados. Aunque otro problema que me planteo es. ¿Y si nadie construye en la cuenca de esos ríos? Da igual que construyas un muro en Sudan del Sur o el Congo si no hay gente cerca que vaya a usar el rio

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (20 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> He echo lo que pone este video. Pagar con el saldo de mi cuenta. Arriba en blanco tenia 6 dolaresque creo es de lo que te dan del 5% cuando compras y metes los codigos esos.
> 
> Si no los dolares en blanco para que estan?



Los dólares en blanco son tu billetera, los dólares amarillos lo que valen tus parcelas en total. Si compras con el saldo que tienes te lo quitan al instante de tu billetera (dólares en blanco). Mira en transacciones qué ha pasado, ahí tienes toda la info de lo que gastas y cobras.


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Los dólares en blanco son tu billetera, los dólares amarillos lo que valen tus parcelas en total. Si compras con el saldo que tienes te lo quitan al instante de tu billetera (dólares en blanco). Mira en transacciones qué ha pasado, ahí tienes toda la info de lo que gastas y cobras.



Creo que no me estoy explicando bien o no me entero. Yo he visto el video sobre como comprar y hay dos formas. Una directamente pagando y la otra con los dolares blancos.

Los dolares blancos segun tengo entendido son los que te dan cuando por ejemplo alguien compra y mete tu codigo de referencia, entonces el 5% de la compra de esa personal te lo ingresan a ti y eso son los dolares blancos. Se te van acumulando y cuando compras una parcela en teoria lo puedes pagarla con ellos tal cual lo explica el video. Luego se te descuentan y listo. 

A mi la compra que hice finalmente se me desconto y no he pagado nada, ha sido gratis. Lo explica el del video.

Si no es asi y estoy equivocado corregirme por favor ya que se os ve mas puestos que yo. 
Gracias


----------



## Gian Gastone (20 Ene 2021)

Donde habeís comprado para que os rente cada día porque a mi soolo me dan 1 cts de dólar.


----------



## AK2 (20 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Creo que no me estoy explicando bien o no me entero. Yo he visto el video sobre como comprar y hay dos formas. Una directamente pagando y la otra con los dolares blancos.
> 
> Los dolares blancos segun tengo entendido son los que te dan cuando por ejemplo alguien compra y mete tu codigo de referencia, entonces el 5% de la compra de esa personal te lo ingresan a ti y eso son los dolares blancos. Se te van acumulando y cuando compras una parcela en teoria lo puedes pagarla con ellos tal cual lo explica el video. Luego se te descuentan y listo.
> 
> ...



Ah bueno, claro. Es gratis porque es dinero que no ha salido de tu cuenta, sino que se ha generado ya sea por las compras (también recibes dinero si compras, fijate, es un descuento pero el descuento te lo ponen en la cuenta blanca), como por los impuestos o los códigos referenciales.

Ahora lo he entendido. Sí, entonces lo que dices es cierto. Has comprado gratis.



Gian Gastone dijo:


> Donde habeís comprado para que os rente cada día porque a mi soolo me dan 1 cts de dólar.



A mí me dieron beneficios las minas, un 0,01$ por cada parcela. Pero sólo me pasó un día.

-------------------------

*Otra cosa... Una pregunta PARA TODOS:*

Supongamos que pasamos de fases y queda más de un 50% del planeta sin vender (lo veo muy probable).
Y por ejemplo, yo tengo un terreno en mitad de la nada en un país que no va ni dios, como por ejemplo Armenia.
Algunos comentan que borrarán lo que no se haya vendido.
¿Alguien intuye cómo lo harán? ¿Borrarán, en este caso, toda Armenia menos los terrenos comprados? ¿Qué saldrá alrededor de mi terreno comprado? ¿Terreno bloqueado, agua, vacío? xD

No me queda muy claro y tampoco explican mucho...


----------



## Jebediah (20 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Ah bueno, claro. Es gratis porque es dinero que no ha salido de tu cuenta, sino que se ha generado ya sea por las compras (también recibes dinero si compras, fijate, es un descuento pero el descuento te lo ponen en la cuenta blanca), como por los impuestos o los códigos referenciales.
> 
> Ahora lo he entendido. Sí, entonces lo que dices es cierto. Has comprado gratis.
> 
> ...



Se va a borrar lo construido por los humanos, todo lo demás permanecerá como zona virgen. Para ponerlo en tu contexto, tu parcela de armenia estará rodeada de desierto o selva.


----------



## Jebediah (20 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Creo que no me estoy explicando bien o no me entero. Yo he visto el video sobre como comprar y hay dos formas. Una directamente pagando y la otra con los dolares blancos.
> 
> Los dolares blancos segun tengo entendido son los que te dan cuando por ejemplo alguien compra y mete tu codigo de referencia, entonces el 5% de la compra de esa personal te lo ingresan a ti y eso son los dolares blancos. Se te van acumulando y cuando compras una parcela en teoria lo puedes pagarla con ellos tal cual lo explica el video. Luego se te descuentan y listo.
> 
> ...



Joe... si gratis... bueno, de tu bolsillo no lo has pagado correcto, pero en realidad es tu dinero ya que puedes cobrarlo y sacarlo al banco, es un dinero que en vez de cobrar lo gastas... Es como los dividendos de las acciones, o los cobras o compras más acciones.


----------



## AK2 (20 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Se va a borrar lo construido por los humanos, todo lo demás permanecerá como zona virgen. Para ponerlo en tu contexto, tu parcela de armenia estará rodeada de desierto o selva.



Sí sí, lo de todo lo construido por humanos me quedó claro cuando lo comentaste... Es que no me he explicado bien, lo he escrito deprisa porque estaba haciendo otra cosa.

Eso que comentas es a lo que me quería referir. ¿Quedará terreno virgen comprable? ¿Tienes alguna idea de algo más que te hayas enterado?

Es que no explican una mierda y sólo me encuentro con "teorías" de usuarios de otros foros en inglés, pero *nada que sea oficial*. Y me puse a ver el vídeo de preguntas y respuestas que hacía el dueño de EARTH 2 junto con su equipo y lo quité al rato porque me daba la sensación que ni él sabía lo que iba a hacer. Aunque también decía que todo esto le había venido por sorpresa y estaban todos medio colapsados.

Se supone que si la gente se está dejando un pastón increíble, deberían al menos, exponer los puntos con todo tipo de detalles. Qué menos...


----------



## Jebediah (20 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Sí sí, lo de todo lo construido por humanos me quedó claro cuando lo comentaste... Es que no me he explicado bien, lo he escrito deprisa porque estaba haciendo otra cosa.
> 
> Eso que comentas es a lo que me quería referir. ¿Quedará terreno virgen comprable? ¿Tienes alguna idea de algo más que te hayas enterado?
> 
> ...



Todo lo que dicen siempre es "eso es una idea que tenemos en la cabeza", o "definitivamente nos interesaría algo así", y que las noticias llegarán "pronto". Mientras tanto, seguimos gastando XD


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Los dólares en blanco son tu billetera, los dólares amarillos lo que valen tus parcelas en total. Si compras con el saldo que tienes te lo quitan al instante de tu billetera (dólares en blanco). Mira en transacciones qué ha pasado, ahí tienes toda la info de lo que gastas y cobras.





AK2 dijo:


> Ah bueno, claro. Es gratis porque es dinero que no ha salido de tu cuenta, sino que se ha generado ya sea por las compras (también recibes dinero si compras, fijate, es un descuento pero el descuento te lo ponen en la cuenta blanca), como por los impuestos o los códigos referenciales.
> 
> Ahora lo he entendido. Sí, entonces lo que dices es cierto. Has comprado gratis.
> 
> ...



En teoria lo que tienes comprado no se borra. Luego lo que pase con el no se sabe. Alomejor se dispara que lo mismo no vale para nada. Al final todo el mundo comprando capitales y lo mismo luego no valen para nada.

Una pregunta. ¿Porque en guinea ecuatorial compre a 0.336, ahora vale 0.350 y el precio de las de alrededor vacias cuestan 0.336?

Esque coño aunque en la maquinita ponga que vale 0.35 si las de al lado cuesta 0.336 la gente va a comprar la barata. Y nuestra ganancia se va a tomar por culo.

De hecho cuando marco un azulejo vacio y lo voy a comprar pone

Valor de mercado 0.350
Valor de compra 0.336

Que cojones ya empiezan con las fechorias


----------



## Jebediah (21 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> En teoria lo que tienes comprado no se borra. Luego lo que pase con el no se sabe. Alomejor se dispara que lo mismo no vale para nada. Al final todo el mundo comprando capitales y lo mismo luego no valen para nada.
> 
> Una pregunta. ¿Porque en guinea ecuatorial compre a 0.336, ahora vale 0.350 y el precio de las de alrededor vacias cuestan 0.336?
> 
> ...



Suele ser otro de los bug, mañana te deberían valer lo mismo tus parcela y las vacías de al lado.


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Suele ser otro de los bug, mañana te deberían valer lo mismo tus parcela y las vacías de al lado.



Bug? Si mañana cuesta lo mismo mi parcela que la de al lado subiran de precio o bajaran?


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Ene 2021)

Donde recomendais comprar sitios con recursos? Habia mirado por ahi por guinea en la misma playa hay cientos de hectareas y bastantes comlradores ademas de sitio para comprar


----------



## motoleon (21 Ene 2021)

Seguid financiando a una empresa humo, seguid...


----------



## Jebediah (21 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Bug? Si mañana cuesta lo mismo mi parcela que la de al lado subiran de precio o bajaran?



El precio real es el que te aparece en las parcelas vacías.


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> El precio real es el que te aparece en las parcelas vacías.



Por eso te digo. Si mi parcela y la de los demas compradores a 0.35 pero las vacias a 0.34 entonces realmente no hay ganancia


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Ene 2021)

Otra cosa de la que me he percatado. Corregidme si me equivoco esque veo pocas banderas japonesas y sobretodo chinas y rusas.

Rusas creo que ninguna


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Ene 2021)

¿Sois conscientes de que estais pagandole a una EMPRESA por un invento super simple? El creador debe estar descojonándose en su casa. Como el primero que decidió "vender estrellas" jajajaja. Impresionante.

Seguro que sois los mismos que os tragáis la estafa piramidal del Bitcoin y que incluso le habéis metido miles de euros.

¿También vais a quemar miles de euros en este jueguecito de fantasía?


----------



## QueVuelve (21 Ene 2021)

Y quién paga los impuestos?


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Ene 2021)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Y quién paga los impuestos?



Buena pregunta. En caso de ganar dinero como se debe proceder? A la buchaca y ya esta o declararlo en hacienda?


----------



## motoleon (21 Ene 2021)

Todo el dinero aportado por vosotros, es el que tiene realmente la empresa. Todo lo que os imaginais que renta, que vale mas, etc, debido al juego del monopoli que os estais montando, no existe. No podreis recuperar más de lo que aportais, porque no hay más realmente. No se esta creando dinero real de la nada. ¿es que no lo veis?


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Ene 2021)

motoleon dijo:


> Todo el dinero aportado por vosotros, es el que tiene realmente la empresa. Todo lo que os imaginais que renta, que vale mas, etc, debido al juego del monopoli que os estais montando, no existe. No podreis recuperar más de lo que aportais, porque no hay más realmente. No se esta creando dinero real de la nada. ¿es que no lo veis?



Y en las criptos si se genera o como va la cosa?
Esto es especular como los putos pisos como la bolsa y demas historias. Las cosas valen lo que la gente cree que valen, este programa se mueve por codicia mas que por otra cosa y lo unico que mueve a la gente a invertir es que algun dia pueda multiplicar la pasta invertida.
Esto puede ser un boom o pjedes quedarte sin nada. Pero creo que metiendo 50 euros ahora que si que se puede no pierdes mucho y puedes ganar un monton, personalmente estoy dispuesto a asumir el riesgo porque esta puede ser una de estas cosas que no la ves y luego cuando ya funciona te puedes echar las manos a la cabeza.

Eso si cuidado porque por lo qus veo resulta muy adictivo ya que es un PUTO JUEGO CON VISTAS A ALGO...


----------



## AK2 (21 Ene 2021)

motoleon dijo:


> Seguid financiando a una empresa humo, seguid...





motoleon dijo:


> ¿es que no lo veis?



Es posible que tengas razón. Yo tengo mis dudas y cada vez más. Por eso *he parado de comprar* hasta ver cómo evoluciona.

Pero hay gente muy seria metida en este proyecto y con una enorme experiencia y un curriculum intachable. Puede que funcione y si es así habremos ganado una posición muy favorable al resto cuando se sumen más adelante.

Estamos en las primeras fases del "juego". Esto nada más acaba de empezar. Como dije unos mensajes más atrás, la apertura de esta plataforma fue a finales de Noviembre de 2020. Es muy reciente todo.



VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Seguro que sois los mismos que os tragáis la estafa piramidal del Bitcoin y que incluso le habéis metido miles de euros.



Los millonarios que tienen Bitcoins no opinan lo mismo.



QueVuelve dijo:


> Y quién paga los impuestos?



Si te refieres a los "Impuestos por la Tierra" dentro de la plataforma, vienen de otras personas que compran en ese mismo país junto al porcentaje diario de demanda sobre los terrenos (versión de una web en inglés donde se decía que ésto era la versión oficial).



Elbrujo dijo:


> Y en las criptos si se genera o como va la cosa?



Yo no he invertido en criptos... AÚN... Pero lo haré, hay unas que acaban de salir que tienen muy buena pinta.



Elbrujo dijo:


> Eso si cuidado porque por lo qus veo resulta muy adictivo ya que es un PUTO JUEGO CON VISTAS A ALGO...



Sí, yo por eso he dejado de comprar hasta ver que pasa en Febrero porque nadie actualiza nada ni se está recibiendo información oficial.


----------



## Jebediah (21 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Por eso te digo. Si mi parcela y la de los demas compradores a 0.35 pero las vacias a 0.34 entonces realmente no hay ganancia



Te voy a poner un ejemplo. Yo compré una parcela en españa por 1$ y al día siguiente ponía que valían 5$, y las parcelas vacías de alrededor seguían valiendo 1$. Evidentemente era un bug, un fallo, al día siguiente mi parcela ya valía otra vez 1$. Hoy valen casi 5$.

Si a ti te pone que tu parcela vale 0.35$ y el vació de al lado vale 0.34$ es que la valoración del tuyo no está bien; en poco tiempo te pondrá que vale 0.34$ otra vez y seguramente, en poco tiempo valdrán bastante más.


----------



## lonchagordista (21 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Otra cosa de la que me he percatado. Corregidme si me equivoco esque veo pocas banderas japonesas y sobretodo chinas y rusas.
> 
> Rusas creo que ninguna





Es verdad que me ha costado ver banderas rusas, supongo que será muy poco conocido el juego allí. Sobre todo hay de USA, alemania y de australia. No sé si sabes que se puede uno cambiar la bandera cuando quiera... 



motoleon dijo:


> Todo el dinero aportado por vosotros, es el que tiene realmente la empresa. Todo lo que os imaginais que renta, que vale mas, etc, debido al juego del monopoli que os estais montando, no existe. No podreis recuperar más de lo que aportais, porque no hay más realmente. No se esta creando dinero real de la nada. ¿es que no lo veis?



De qué banco estás hablando?



Esto es lo que veo yo. Un rendimiento del 237% sobre lo que metí. 

También veo esto:



Lo bueno es que haciendo clic en la baldosa puedes ver el perfil de cada pavo. El niño que ha escrito gay tiene unas baldosas valoradas en 9900$ y se ha incrementado en 5000$. O sea que solo se gastó 4900$.






El niño de la calavera, 8400$. Por cierto, bandera japonesa.

De todas formas, hay que abrir la mente, como con el bitcoin. ¿Qué es mejor, gastárselo en esta mierda o en cubatas como hice yo de joven? ¿O en drogas que te destruyen? 

Yo también he dejado de comprar básicamente porque se ha acabado el suelo de clase 1. Espero a ver qué pasa en las próximas semanas. Lo más seguro es que el precio siga subiendo to the moon.

Por responder a mensajes anteriores, el precio de mercado de compra de nueva baldosa no es el mismo que el de segunda mano porque hay diferentes clases de suelo. Es decir si compré en diciembre en clase 1 y ahora tú compras pegado a mí, puede que el tuyo sea clase 3 aunque seamos vecinos. Y son más valoradas porque te dan más LAT. 

Me cuesta entender cómo los desarrolladores del juego no se han ido ya con toda la pasta que serán unos muchos cientos de millones... Será porque esperan ganar mucho más.


----------



## motoleon (21 Ene 2021)

Solo se puede convertir en dinero físico la cantidad que realmente se ha puesto en el juego. Si hay 10 millones de euros en el juego reales, por la compra de parcelas de la gente. Y ahora esas parcelas ahora valen 100 millones de euros, si la gente quiere rentabilizar y sacar sus ganancias solo pueden sacar hasta 10 millones de euros, porque realmente NO HAY MAS DINERO AHÍ. 
Seguid engordando la saca, seguid...


----------



## lonchagordista (21 Ene 2021)

motoleon dijo:


> Solo se puede convertir en dinero físico la cantidad que realmente se ha puesto en el juego. Si hay 10 millones de euros en el juego reales, por la compra de parcelas de la gente. Y ahora esas parcelas ahora valen 100 millones de euros, si la gente quiere rentabilizar y sacar sus ganancias solo pueden sacar hasta 10 millones de euros, porque realmente NO HAY MAS DINERO AHÍ.
> Seguid engordando la saca, seguid...



Coeficiente de caja, lo llaman.


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Ene 2021)

Nonse pueden comlrar aun refinerias no? Donde me recomendis comprar un par de parcelas de selva?


----------



## lonchagordista (21 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Nonse pueden comlrar aun refinerias no? Donde me recomendis comprar un par de parcelas de selva?



Ya está todo el pescado vendido. VE A LA PESTAÑA DE LEADERBOARDS. Me he dado cuenta que las gacelas como nosotros ya solo compran al lado de donde inviertan los más gordos para crear ciudades nuevas de la nada. Al final todo se polarizará y el 80% de todas las baldosas las dominarán entre unos pocos, como en el mundo real.


----------



## AK2 (21 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Ya está todo el pescado vendido. VE A LA PESTAÑA DE LEADERBOARDS. Me he dado cuenta que las gacelas como nosotros ya solo compran al lado de donde inviertan los más gordos para crear ciudades nuevas de la nada. Al final todo se polarizará y el 80% de todas las baldosas las dominarán entre unos pocos, como en el mundo real.



Alguna ventaja tiene que tener comprar ahora a 0.30$ como hemos hecho. Es como toda inversión. Los primeros son los que se llevan más trozo del pastel. Cierto que somos de segunda clase, porque a pesar de llegar a tiempo, al mismo tiempo llegamos tarde y no hemos gastado tanto por lo que se comenta por aquí, pero creo que nos beneficiará más adelante si esto funciona.

Viendo los dibujitos que hacen los usuarios con las parcelas y sabiendo que van a resetear todo lo construido por el ser humano, sigo sin entender por qué la gente compra al lado de la Torre Eiffel. Da lo mismo que compres en un lugar u otro. Hay países desde 0.35$ con Clase 2 y la gente sigue comprando en países de más de 4$ y con Clase 3.


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Alguna ventaja tiene que tener comprar ahora a 0.30$ como hemos hecho. Es como toda inversión. Los primeros son los que se llevan más trozo del pastel. Cierto que somos de segunda clase, porque a pesar de llegar a tiempo, al mismo tiempo llegamos tarde y no hemos gastado tanto por lo que se comenta por aquí, pero creo que nos beneficiará más adelante si esto funciona.
> 
> Viendo los dibujitos que hacen los usuarios con las parcelas y sabiendo que van a resetear todo lo construido por el ser humano, sigo sin entender por qué la gente compra al lado de la Torre Eiffel. Da lo mismo que compres en un lugar u otro. Hay países desde 0.35$ con Clase 2 y la gente sigue comprando en países de más de 4$ y con Clase 3.




Sigue pasandome eso. Mi parcela en malabo 0.37 luego mir las vacias y a 0.34 entonces si llega alguien nuevo se va a ir a las vacias logicamente. La verdad esque ahkra no esta subiendo nada de nada realmente por esto que os digo.

Se sabe algo de cuando pasamos de fase?. Si todo lo humano desaparece y solo queda lo natural lo logico es comprar cosas naturales tipo bosques minas, estrechos....


----------



## lonchagordista (21 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Alguna ventaja tiene que tener comprar ahora a 0.30$ como hemos hecho. Es como toda inversión. Los primeros son los que se llevan más trozo del pastel. Cierto que somos de segunda clase, porque a pesar de llegar a tiempo, al mismo tiempo llegamos tarde y no hemos gastado tanto por lo que se comenta por aquí, pero creo que nos beneficiará más adelante si esto funciona.
> 
> Viendo los dibujitos que hacen los usuarios con las parcelas y sabiendo que van a resetear todo lo construido por el ser humano, sigo sin entender por qué la gente compra al lado de la Torre Eiffel. Da lo mismo que compres en un lugar u otro. Hay países desde 0.35$ con Clase 2 y la gente sigue comprando en países de más de 4$ y con Clase 3.



Hay varias clases de compradores. Los de dibujitos son los que al final creo que más se van a revalorizar sus parcelas porque es muy visual y a la hora de comprar siempre es a vista de pájaro, en planta. Nunca de perfil. El aspecto de las "calles" va a ser cuadriculado, no la maraña que se forma al comprar en núcleos preexistentes.

Al principio cuando no se sabía que se iba a eliminar todo lo construido previamente la gente compró los lugares emblemáticos. Así tengo yo un teatro romano. 

La gente que cree que se van a mantener las reservas estratégicas en los mismos lugares, compra allí donde ya hay. Pero si yo fuese el developer lo pondría de manera aleatoria en las tiles existentes. Eso beneficiaría a quienes han comprado por todas partes un poquito como he hecho yo. No creo que pongan reservas de petróleo, sería muy paco. 

Imagino que en la fase II del juego todas las tiles vacías quedarán como terreno natural, no tengo ni idea. No sé qué pasara con los que han comprado a tomar por saco como yo, que tengo en el extremo del polo sur.


----------



## lonchagordista (21 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Sigue pasandome eso. Mi parcela en malabo 0.37 luego mir las vacias y a 0.34 entonces si llega alguien nuevo se va a ir a las vacias logicamente. La verdad esque ahkra no esta subiendo nada de nada realmente por esto que os digo.
> 
> Se sabe algo de cuando pasamos de fase?. Si todo lo humano desaparece y solo queda lo natural lo logico es comprar cosas naturales tipo bosques minas, estrechos....





Comoros:


Cuando llegue a 100k, clase 2.


----------



## Komanche O_o (21 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Tendrán que hacerlo, porque sino ya me dirás que hacemos con todas las parcelas que sobren. El problema es ¿Que pasa con quien haya comprado tierra a dentro y no tenga casillas adyacentes para salir al mar?
> 
> Por cierto @lonchagordista ¿tienes por ahí la pagina con la lista de precios de los países?





Blackest dijo:


> Tendrán que hacerlo, porque sino ya me dirás que hacemos con todas las parcelas que sobren. El problema es ¿Que pasa con quien haya comprado tierra a dentro y no tenga casillas adyacentes para salir al mar?
> 
> Por cierto @lonchagordista ¿tienes por ahí la pagina con la lista de precios de los países?



Pregúntale a Hungría, R. Checa, Eslovaquia, suiza, Austria.... Lool!!!


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (21 Ene 2021)

Enhorabuena a los creadores!!


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> No lo he puesto en Bolsa e Inversiones pero podría ir allí también, ya que es considerado una inversión.
> 
> Ha llegado a mis oídos por varios canales este "juego". *EARTH 2*.
> 
> ...



se puede ser más subnormal???


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ene 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿Sois conscientes de que estais pagandole a una EMPRESA por un invento super simple? El creador debe estar descojonándose en su casa. Como el primero que decidió "vender estrellas" jajajaja. Impresionante.
> 
> Seguro que sois los mismos que os tragáis la estafa piramidal del Bitcoin y que incluso le habéis metido miles de euros.
> 
> ¿También vais a quemar miles de euros en este jueguecito de fantasía?



No. Solo 20€. Que es menos de lo que cuesta en Cyberpunk 2077 si te van los videojuegos. O lo que cuesta un décimo de Lotería, si te van las inversiones.

¿Eres consciente de que me importa menos perder 20€ si me entretengo mucho tiempo que tomarme está tarde 2 cubatas y olvidarme al rato?


----------



## Komanche O_o (21 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Sigue pasandome eso. Mi parcela en malabo 0.37 luego mir las vacias y a 0.34 entonces si llega alguien nuevo se va a ir a las vacias logicamente. La verdad esque ahkra no esta subiendo nada de nada realmente por esto que os digo.
> 
> Se sabe algo de cuando pasamos de fase?. Si todo lo humano desaparece y solo queda lo natural lo logico es comprar cosas naturales tipo bosques minas, estrechos....



Lo interesante es comprar cuadrículas que cerquen a las otras, por si los niñosrrrrrrata quieten construir algo y no les caben, con que comores a 0,40 y vendas a 3 ya has hecho negocio....


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (21 Ene 2021)

mecaweto dijo:


> Está libre la Kaaba?



Compras la mezquita de la Meca y pones fotos pornográficas encima. Y pides un millón de euros por todo el pack.


----------



## QueVuelve (21 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Buena pregunta. En caso de ganar dinero como se debe proceder? A la buchaca y ya esta o declararlo en hacienda?



Yo no hablaba de esos impuestos. Hablo dentro del juego ese


----------



## QueVuelve (21 Ene 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No. Solo 20€. Que es menos de lo que cuesta en Cyberpunk 2077 si te van los videojuegos. O lo que cuesta un décimo de Lotería, si te van las inversiones.
> 
> ¿Eres consciente de que me importa menos perder 20€ si me entretengo mucho tiempo que tomarme está tarde 2 cubatas y olvidarme al rato?



Lotería inversiones. Tu si que te pasas la vida en modo videojuego


----------



## QueVuelve (21 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Es posible que tengas razón. Yo tengo mis dudas y cada vez más. Por eso *he parado de comprar* hasta ver cómo evoluciona.
> 
> Pero hay gente muy seria metida en este proyecto y con una enorme experiencia y un curriculum intachable. Puede que funcione y si es así habremos ganado una posición muy favorable al resto cuando se sumen más adelante.
> 
> ...



Perdona pero no le encuentro la lógica. Te paga (a ti dueño de un terreno) una comisión (impuesto) el que compra un terreno en el mismo país que estás tú?

El porcentaje diario sobre los terrenos? Esto si que no lo entiendo...


----------



## AK2 (21 Ene 2021)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Perdona pero no le encuentro la lógica. Te paga (a ti dueño de un terreno) una comisión (impuesto) el que compra un terreno en el mismo país que estás tú?
> 
> El porcentaje diario sobre los terrenos? Esto si que no lo entiendo...



Claro, sino... ¿de dónde sale el dinero? No se genera sólo, no producen nada y la plataforma únicamente se dedica (en esta primera fase) a vender terrenos. Los impuestos salen de otros que compran en el mismo país que tú.

Lo del porcentaje es lo mismo. Por lo que he leído (porque la versión oficial no te da detalles de nada aún), cuanta más gente compre en un país, los dueños de los terrenos de Clase 1 se llevan un porcentaje más alto de impuestos que los propietarios de Clase 2 y luego los de Clase 3 con el menor de todos (que es prácticamente nada).

De ahí obviamente que inflen el precio de los terrenos a medida que avanza, para poder pagar esos impuestos (y ganar ellos también). Llegará un punto en que ya pasarán a la siguiente fase porque será insostenible. *Y esa fase, o será escapar a las Seychelles con el dinero de todos o cumplir con lo que prometieron.*

Cada vez se unen más profesionales reconocidos y peces gordos a este proyecto, por esta parte se están consolidando como un producto de confianza pero por otra... ni ellos saben lo que van a hacer.


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Ene 2021)

Sigo sin entender el apartado de dolares blancos. Hoy los he usado para pagar unas parcelas y comk es logico me han cobrado en dolares blancos lo correspondiente, pero los dolares amarillos tb han bajado.

Que relaccion tienen. Aparte del 5% que mas formas hay de que suban los blancos? Se me escapa algo?


----------



## Jebediah (21 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Nonse pueden comlrar aun refinerias no? Donde me recomendis comprar un par de parcelas de selva?



Yo busqué por país y pillé lo más barato que encontré en la isla Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, a 0,38$ creo que está.


----------



## Jebediah (21 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> De ahí obviamente que inflen el precio de los terrenos a medida que avanza, para poder pagar esos impuestos (y ganar ellos también). Llegará un punto en que ya pasarán a la siguiente fase porque será insostenible. *Y esa fase, o será escapar a las Seychelles con el dinero de todos o cumplir con lo que prometieron.*
> 
> Cada vez se unen más profesionales reconocidos y peces gordos a este proyecto, por esta parte se están consolidando como un producto de confianza pero por otra... ni ellos saben lo que van a hacer.



Me viene bien que se escapen a las Seychelles, que tengo terrenos allí. Por cierto, está barata, buen sitio.


----------



## Jebediah (21 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 550234
> 
> Comoros:
> Ver archivo adjunto 550235
> ...



Me sorprende bahrein, país pequeñito con pocas parcelas y muchos recursos y está bastante virgen aún, parece que despierta.


----------



## AK2 (21 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Sigo sin entender el apartado de dolares blancos. Hoy los he usado para pagar unas parcelas y comk es logico me han cobrado en dolares blancos lo correspondiente, pero los dolares amarillos tb han bajado.
> 
> Que relaccion tienen. Aparte del 5% que mas formas hay de que suban los blancos? Se me escapa algo?



Hay parcelas que están bajando de precio. Yo lo he visto hoy. Es posible que por eso veas el crédito amarillo que haya bajado porque ese crédito no es lo que tú te gastas, es el valor de tus terrenos.


----------



## Gian Gastone (21 Ene 2021)

Al polo norte no se puede acceder mientras que la antártida esta pedada ya.


----------



## Jebediah (21 Ene 2021)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Perdona pero no le encuentro la lógica. Te paga (a ti dueño de un terreno) una comisión (impuesto) el que compra un terreno en el mismo país que estás tú?
> 
> *El porcentaje diario sobre los terrenos? Esto si que no lo entiendo...*



Class 1 = 1%
Class 2 = 0.5%
Class 3 = 0.05%

Por lo que me suena.


----------



## Gian Gastone (21 Ene 2021)

Porque baja de precio?, porque la gente vende por debajo de precio.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (21 Ene 2021)

Unos visionarios

Han visto que la gente ha picado con el tema del bitcoin (el oro digital) y han creado su propio Real Estate (inmobiliario) digital

A ver cuando la gente deja de picar en estas cuestiones


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ene 2021)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Lotería inversiones. Tu si que te pasas la vida en modo videojuego



La Bolsa o las burbujas son una lotería, gacelilla cándida.
Te pasas la vida en modo pardillo.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (21 Ene 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> Así que el progreso era esto... uh.
> 
> Me siento muy vieja viendo estas cosas, no entiendo absolutamente nada. ¿Alguien más tiene la sensación de haber perdido completamente la conexión con el mundo en el que vivimos?



Hay más tontos que ventanas. Luego les piden dinero en la calle y dicen que no.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (21 Ene 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Unos visionarios
> 
> Han visto que la gente ha picado con el tema del bitcoin (el oro digital) y han creado su propio Real Estate (inmobiliario) digital
> 
> A ver cuando la gente deja de picar en estas cuestiones



Yo me pienso montar un bar con consumiciones virtuales. Cobro el gin tonic y digo que ya está bebido, que si quieres otro.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (21 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No sé si habéis leído la respuesta pero no son 15000€, son 15.000 tiles, 2000€ gastados.
> Dicho esto hay peña que se está dejando 20,30 y hasta 60.000$... una pasada.





Jebediah dijo:


> Para retirar el dinero están llevando un proceso manual exhaustivo. Te investigan la cuenta por si te has aprovechado de algún fallo del sistema y las transacciones que has tenido, para asegurarse de que nadie se va de rositas. De media tardan unas 2 semanas el sacar la pasta.



Esto acaba en DOMAIN FOR SALE...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Ene 2021)

Retracas dejad de regalarle el dinero al desarrollador de este "juego".

Tiene que estar flipando a la par que forrándose el tío.

La cantidad de imbéciles que hay en este planeta es inconmensurable.

Hace bien en estafaros. Darwinismo en estado puro.

El creador de los bitcoños es muchimillonario (en dólares estadounidenses) y el creador de Earth 2 va por el mismo camino. Pringaos.


----------



## LostSouls (21 Ene 2021)

Dónde están ahora mismo o como pueden buscarse las zonas más baratas?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ene 2021)

¡Ey!

¡He tenido revalorización!

He "ganado" 1,2$ que he "reinvertido" en comprar más pixeles.

¡Joder! Me lo estoy pasando teta con el Google Earth buscando sitios solo con la tontería.

Recuerdo que antaño una ENCICLOPEDIA costaba MUCHÍSIMO más, todo el mundo tenía una, y no se usaba más de 10 minutos sumando las 4 veces que la abrías. 

De momento son sin duda los 20€ mejor gastados en lo que va de año.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ene 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Dónde están ahora mismo o como pueden buscarse las zonas más baratas?



A lo mejor no son las más baratas, pero he tenido "ingresos" (Income Land Class) comprando en "Moheli, Comoros" y en "Heard and McDonald Islands".

Los he reinvertido comprando en el mismo sitio. Por si te interesa. Están a 0.40 y 0.51.

También compré en una mina en la que aún hay sitio. Northwestern, Zambia. Aunque ahí no me ha dado nada. Están a 0.37.

Mi referido por si te interesa alguna de ellas (y el descuento del 5% en la compra) es *I5W0Y8MC3Z*

Si compras, pon el tuyo para cuando reinvierta el descuento.


----------



## LostSouls (21 Ene 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> A lo mejor no son las más baratas, pero he tenido "ingresos" (Income Land Class) comprando en "Moheli, Comoros" y en "Heard and McDonald Islands".
> 
> Los he reinvertido comprando en el mismo sitio. Por si te interesa. Están a 0.40 y 0.51.
> 
> ...



Compradas tres parcelas usando tu referido,
ahí dejo el mío: *I5W0Y8MC3Z* 
De momento he metido 22€. Casi todo en España.
Un trozo de Perejil, unos amarres en la desembocadura del Guadalquivir, una parcela en futurible mina Litio cacereña, otra en Monasterio de Yuste y la manzana donde está la Open Society en Barcelona XDDD


----------



## Jebediah (21 Ene 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *Retracas dejad de regalarle el dinero al desarrollador de este "juego".
> 
> Tiene que estar flipando a la par que forrándose el tío.*
> *
> *




Por ahora esta currando sin descanso, más que se irá forrando.


----------



## lonchagordista (21 Ene 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¡Ey!
> 
> ¡He tenido revalorización!
> 
> ...



Pues nada, ellos no. Somos subnormales. La mitad de los mensajes son para echar bilis por haber comprado una cosa hace un mes cuyo valor se ha multiplicado por 4. Estamos equivocados.

Está muy claro que tenéis 50 años. 

¿Quién os iba a decir que pasaríamos de poseer vídeos en super8 a luego poder alquilar vhs, y ahora pagaríamos solamente por el visionado? Como pasa con netflix... 

O pasar de comprar vinilos al laserdisc, llegar a la cumbre de la fidelidad con el cd, para luego pasar a pagar una cuota por escuchar música (comprimida) a través de spotify...

Poco a poco, lenta e inexorablemente pasaremos del vehículo privado al car sharing... Como ya pasa con las bicis o las motos en las ciudades.

Pues eso, a veces no hace falta ser propietario de algo para disfrutar.

Yo no pienso vender mis baldosas, confío en que acaben haciendo un mundo virtual en 3D, con pagos con criptomonedas y su propia app. Es probable que cierren la página y se queden con todo el dinero. Pero vale la pena arriesgar los 80€ que invertí si se convierten en 800. Debo ser gilipollas. 






Vuestra jeta viendo cómo aumenta el precio de las baldosas:







Os iremos informando de nuestro error.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ene 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Compradas tres parcelas usando tu referido,
> ahí dejo el mío: *I5W0Y8MC3Z*
> De momento he metido 22€. Casi todo en España.
> Un trozo de Perejil, unos amarres en la desembocadura del Guadalquivir, una parcela en futurible mina Litio cacereña, otra en Monasterio de Yuste y la manzana donde está la Open Society en Barcelona XDDD



¿Has comprado la base del antenón más brvtal de este país?

Soy teleko. Muy buena.


----------



## DraghiEmpire (21 Ene 2021)

Yo me acabo de agenciar la estructura mas alta de España. La torreta guardamar, con 380 metros de altura.
Torreta de Guardamar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Ni Madrid, ni Barcelona: la estructura más alta de España está en Guardamar del Segura
Por si alguno quiere investigar las estructuras mas altas de los países no suelen ser edificios, suelen ser torres de radio o chimeneas que superan por bastante al edificio mas alto. Sin ir mas lejos en Madrid la estructura mas alta no es ninguna de las cuatro torres sino esta antena de las rozas:
40°29'06.9"N 3°52'27.7"W
Y bueno por ejemplo en USA vi un vídeo de uno que escalaba una torre de 600 metros:

Fijo que la estructura mas alta de varios paises te las puedes llevar por 1 cuadrado.
Muchos tolas estarán dispuestos a comprar por muy buen precio la estructura mas alta de un país importante.
Si a alguno le ha servido mi código es: * UKCBW0GA3J *


----------



## GeniusForce (21 Ene 2021)

Algunos de los que estáis aquí es este tío?

*Ney's Land (Referal: ES9UY0MWJJ) *
Nombre de la propiedad "My Town 2"
Me acaban de llegar 5.61$ por referido y quería darle las gracias aquí y decirle que ya estan bien invertido en Matuwi - Malawi a la derecha de Zambia, que se pase cuando quiera a tomarse unas cañas.


----------



## QueVuelve (21 Ene 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> La Bolsa o las burbujas son una lotería, gacelilla cándida.
> Te pasas la vida en modo pardillo.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (21 Ene 2021)

Alguien está consiguiendo vender algo?


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (22 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Claro, sino... ¿de dónde sale el dinero? No se genera sólo, no producen nada y la plataforma únicamente se dedica (en esta primera fase) a vender terrenos. Los impuestos salen de otros que compran en el mismo país que tú.
> 
> Lo del porcentaje es lo mismo. Por lo que he leído (porque la versión oficial no te da detalles de nada aún), cuanta más gente compre en un país, los dueños de los terrenos de Clase 1 se llevan un porcentaje más alto de impuestos que los propietarios de Clase 2 y luego los de Clase 3 con el menor de todos (que es prácticamente nada).
> 
> ...



Es un producto de inversión con un tipo de interés variable, similar a los sellos de Forum filatélico.

Estructura piramidal que mientras capten compradores, podrán pagar los impuestos (intereses) a los propietarios.

Estará bien para los primeros, los últimos perderán.

Los creadores se llevarán sus comisiones por las compraventas como si fuesen estados.


----------



## hornblower (22 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Viendo los dibujitos que hacen los usuarios con las parcelas y sabiendo que van a resetear todo lo construido por el ser humano, sigo sin entender por qué la gente compra al lado de la Torre Eiffel. Da lo mismo que compres en un lugar u otro. Hay países desde 0.35$ con Clase 2 y la gente sigue comprando en países de más de 4$ y con Clase 3.



Hola, esto me parece divertido (y peino muchas canas). ¿No le dais ningún valor al interés turístico? Al final las casillas son unas coordenadas físicas que se corresponden con el mundo real, igual todo esto deriva en temas de publicidad, rótulos comerciales, prestigio, no sé...

Mi código de referencia para los descuentos es el 

*9XZMANSUPJ*


----------



## juansev (22 Ene 2021)

@AK2 ya tienes otro referrer

Aqui pongo mi código *66WJRFNF2E*


----------



## lonchagordista (22 Ene 2021)

Una vergüenza:




Está donde he puesto la mano en el mapa:


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (22 Ene 2021)

Cabrones, que lo importante no es comprar, SINO VENDER ALGO!! SIN VENTAS NO HAY BENEFICIO NINGUNO!!

Aquí dejo mi código de descuento para comprar tierras nuevas para quien le interese y después se lo devuelvo: * JCSU4TUNDB*


----------



## AK2 (22 Ene 2021)

juansev dijo:


> @AK2 ya tienes otro referrer
> 
> Aqui pongo mi código *66WJRFNF2E*



Revisa bien el código, no está bien.


----------



## AK2 (22 Ene 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Compradas tres parcelas usando tu referido,
> ahí dejo el mío: *I5W0Y8MC3Z*



Tienes el código mal. Revísalo.


----------



## Jake el perro (22 Ene 2021)

Aquí pongo el mío

*I5W045FG567ATOMRPORCLO*


----------



## AK2 (22 Ene 2021)

Repito los *códigos* que tenemos disponibles para actualizarlo tanto aquí como en la página principal. Deberíamos compartir con otros usuarios nuestras compras para beneficiar a todos (pero cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera, por supuesto).


@AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*

@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*

@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*

@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*

@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*

@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*

@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*

@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ*

@Elbrujo *8NBKTKKBOJ*

@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*

@davitin *AZ0NQNNT41*

@vilin *VD9QAZKOMT*

@Profesor.Poopsnagle* I5W0Y8MC3Z*

@DraghiEmpire* UKCBW0GA3J*

@PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO *JCSU4TUNDB*

@LostSouls * 9XZMANSUPJ *

@LuiGi13* D9XNGHP8S3 


IMPORTANTE: 

Voy a ver si tengo tiempo este finde y creo un hilo en condiciones en Bolsa e Inversiones con información básica porque me he dado cuenta que hay gente que sigue comprando en España a precio de oro y terreno de muy mala clase.

Aquellos que tengan terrenos de Clase 3 intentad venderlos porque no sirven de nada de cara a los impuestos y no sabemos pero es posible que en posteriores fases sea un impedimento también.

Hay gente que está comprando sin leerse el hilo y luego cometen errores. Son 31 páginas y es un rollazo, lo entiendo... Por eso a ver si creo el hilo.*


----------



## lonchagordista (22 Ene 2021)

IMPORTANTE: Tras vender mi segunda propiedad, me he dado cuenta que para vender rápido hay que ser competitivo en el marketplace. Para ello, o ser de los mejores en 

-TILE VALUE LOW --> ÚTIL CUANDO TIENES VARIOS TILES 

-PROPERTY VALUE LOW --> MEJORA CUANDO TIENES *UN SOLO TILE* PORQUE EL PRECIO SE MULTIPLICA A MEDIDA QUE AUMENTAN LAS BALDOSAS COMO ES OBVIO

Por eso hago un excel con mi precio de compra y el precio del mercado más bajo que hay en la primera página para intentar batirlo. Así se vende en minutos.

Y poner en la descripción la ciudad/ ubicación ayuda...


----------



## AK2 (22 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> IMPORTANTE: Tras vender mi segunda propiedad, me he dado cuenta que para vender rápido hay que ser competitivo en el marketplace. Para ello, o ser de los mejores en
> 
> -TILE VALUE LOW --> ÚTIL CUANDO TIENES VARIOS TILES
> 
> ...



Yo me he dado cuenta de eso hoy. Estoy viendo que *es fácil vender terrenos con pocos tiles (1, 2, 3 o 4)*.

Ya lo sugerí al principio que me daba la impresión que era mejor ir comprando de pocos _tiles_ en pocos _tiles _pero ahora lo corroboro_._


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (22 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *IMPORTANTE:
> 
> Voy a ver si tengo tiempo este finde y creo un hilo en condiciones en Bolsa e Inversiones con información básica porque me he dado cuenta que hay gente que sigue comprando en España a precio de oro y terreno de muy mala clase.*



Por favor no lo haga, ya se han hecho varios. Esto no es una inversion ni tiene nada que ver con la bolsa, no pertenece a ese subforo.


----------



## AK2 (22 Ene 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Por favor no lo haga, ya se han hecho varios. Esto no es una inversion ni tiene nada que ver con la bolsa, no pertenece a ese subforo.



También tengo mis dudas de si ponerlo ahí o no, soy el primero en no querer infectar ese subforo que siempre se ha mantenido al margen. 

Pero se considera una *inversión* y ciertamente lo es porque está dando resultados de momento.


----------



## lonchagordista (22 Ene 2021)

Yo por mi parte lo considero una inversión. Aunque cuando sea jugable echaré unas partidas. Va a ser estilo decentraland. 

Acabo de vender 3 propiedades y *en el balance* he recuperado la pasta que metí. Ahora tengo 240 tiles de gratix, siendo la mitad clase 1. 







Para que vuelva el dinero ese a la cuenta bancaria dicen que hay que hacerse transferwise. Lo ideal sería que volviese a paypal. Pero no lo voy a reclamar por ahora.

No es que la baldosa de clase 3 valga nada (habrá hasta de clase 5) sino que da menos intereses. Ahora mismo es más barato comprar de segunda mano que suelo nuevo pero hay que tener ojo. 

Quienes hayáis utilizado mi código: GRACIAS. Yo también estoy utilizando los de aquí en mis compras. 

Por cierto, la isla esa de Comoros en la que algunos compramos ya ha pasado a clase 2 con su correspondiente apreciación.  Y alrededor de la costa se ha llenado aquello que parece Benidorm en agosto.


----------



## LostSouls (22 Ene 2021)

Vuelvo a dejar mi referido: *9XZMANSUPJ*
Acordarse de eliminar posible espacio al final al copiarlo!
Acabo de pillar tres parcelas en Google Maps
No digo más, si alguien se anima podemos hacer cooperativa y pillar sitios estrátegicos completos entre unos cuantos, que uno solo es un pastizal como para gastarselo de momento... He sacado mi pasta que gané en bitcoin y de momento meteré un 20% del beneficio en esta mierda adictiva.
He usado el referido de uno de vosotros, no recuerdo de quién!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Ene 2021)

¿Qué opinan los terraplanistas de todo esto?


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (22 Ene 2021)

ako dijo:


> Para que vuelva el dinero ese a la cuenta bancaria dicen que hay que hacerse transferwise. Lo ideal sería que volviese a paypal. Pero no lo voy a reclamar por ahora.



Supongo que sabe que el objetivo de earth2 es sacar una criptomoneda propia y pasar todos los balances de la web al valor que ellos consideren de esa criptomoneda, ¿No?. Es decir, earth2 no pretende que nadie saque $ de allí, solo que entren.


----------



## AK2 (22 Ene 2021)

*PREGUNTA A TODOS *y a los más activos del hilo @Elbrujo @Jebediah @lonchagordista @das kind @Blackest ...

El tema de comprar sobre *vista mapa* o *vista satélite*... ¿Estamos seguros que es más fiable sobre vista satélite y que lo han dicho los de Earth2? Ya sé que alguien lo dijo páginas atrás pero... *¿estamos seguros?*

Porque el desfase es muy visible en según qué sitios... Compras un terreno en vista satélite en montaña y en vista mapa te toca el mar.


----------



## Jebediah (22 Ene 2021)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Supongo que sabe que el objetivo de earth2 es sacar una criptomoneda propia y pasar todos los balances de la web al valor que ellos consideren de esa criptomoneda, ¿No?. Es decir, earth2 no pretende que nadie saque $ de allí, solo que entren.



Hasta que saquen la cripto (si la sacan) falta mucho, no la van a sacar ni en la fase 2; hasta entonces, los dólares de tu billetera son dólares USD.


----------



## Jebediah (22 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *PREGUNTA A TODOS *y a los más activos del hilo @Elbrujo @Jebediah @lonchagordista @das kind @Blackest ...
> 
> El tema de comprar sobre *vista mapa* o *vista satélite*... ¿Estamos seguros que es más fiable sobre vista satélite y que lo han dicho los de Earth2? Ya sé que alguien lo dijo páginas atrás pero... *¿estamos seguros?*
> 
> Porque el desfase es muy visible en según qué sitios... Compras un terreno en vista satélite en montaña y en vista mapa te toca el mar.



No sé si lo comenté yo pero sí que lo leí en el Discord por parte de los desarrolladores. Comentaban que la vista satélite es más precisa, el mapa es más una apreciación. Si en la vista de satélite compras parcelas que tapan un edificio ya es fija esa parcela; lo que compras en la vista mapa como has dicho puede variar al pasarlo a vista satélite. Resumiendo, el que vale es la vista satélite.


----------



## LuiGi13 (22 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Repito los *códigos* que tenemos disponibles para actualizarlo tanto aquí como en la página principal. Deberíamos compartir con otros usuarios nuestras compras para beneficiar a todos (pero cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera, por supuesto).
> 
> 
> @AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*
> ...



He usado algún referido de por aquí! Os dejo el mío D9XNGHP8S3. A ver si edto va teniendo más de tirón


----------



## lonchagordista (22 Ene 2021)

GOOD NEWS:







El pez más gordo de Earth2, el que está en primera posición se ha fijado en nosotras y ha hecho dos compras bien buenas.

No me deis las gracias... *74CUAHFT69*


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Ene 2021)

LuiGi13 dijo:


> He usado algún referido de por aquí! Os dejo el mío D9XNGHP8S3. A ver si edto va teniendo más de tirón



La gente sigue comprando. Espero ansioso la siguiente fase que sinfunciona sera cuando los precios se disparen o bien los desarrolladores cojan la pasta y bye bye

Ahi va mi codigo para los creyentes 8NBKTKKBOJ


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> GOOD NEWS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se ve na


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Ene 2021)

Por cierto. En un piquito a la izquierda de perejil sale un hilo de comlras cerrando el estrecho. Yo estoy hacia la mitad y tengo una parcela. El estrecho ya esta cerrado pero os podeis adherir a la linea principal como hice yo. El estrecho puede ser una zona estrategica interesante de comercio.

Ahi va mi codigo 8NBKTKKBOJ


----------



## LostSouls (22 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Por cierto. En un piquito a la izquierda de perejil sale un hilo de comlras cerrando el estrecho. Yo estoy hacia la mitad y tengo una parcela. El estrecho ya esta cerrado pero os podeis adherir a la linea principal como hice yo. El estrecho puede ser una zona estrategica interesante de comercio.
> 
> Ahi va mi codigo 8NBKTKKBOJ



Yo pillé también una parcela en Perejil. Vengo de compras estratégicas, he pillado un nexo de telecos entre EEUU, LATAM y Europa en Fortaleza, Brasil, todavía estaba algo barato. 
¿Por qué estáis apostando? Yo imagino que por mucho que vayan a dejar todo "natural" las reservas estratégicas como gas o telecomunicaciones seguirán vigentes, vamos, imagino que con más valor que terrenos urbanos como Washington o cosas así.
Vuelvo a proponer compras estratégicas conjuntas, si alguien se anima pim.


----------



## vacutator (22 Ene 2021)

Por Camacupa, Angola hay unas cuantas minas de oro cerca y parcelas baratas de clase 2 y alguna cercana de clase 1


2IZHKWM28F


----------



## Jebediah (22 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> GOOD NEWS:
> 
> El pez más gordo de Earth2, el que está en primera posición se ha fijado en nosotras y ha hecho dos compras bien buenas.
> 
> No me deis las gracias... *74CUAHFT69*



Pues sí que se están hinchando en Moheli esos peces gordos. Bienvenidos serán.


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Ene 2021)

Una pregunta. Estoy teniendo problemas con la cuenta paypal que esta vinculado al juego. Puedo cambiarla y poner otra distinta?

Cuando seamos millonarios como declaramos las ganancias a hacienda? 

Seria por juego o inversion?


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Ene 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Yo pillé también una parcela en Perejil. Vengo de compras estratégicas, he pillado un nexo de telecos entre EEUU, LATAM y Europa en Fortaleza, Brasil, todavía estaba algo barato.
> ¿Por qué estáis apostando? Yo imagino que por mucho que vayan a dejar todo "natural" las reservas estratégicas como gas o telecomunicaciones seguirán vigentes, vamos, imagino que con más valor que terrenos urbanos como Washington o cosas así.
> Vuelvo a proponer compras estratégicas conjuntas, si alguien se anima pim.



Yo me compre una parcela en la selva de camerun alejada de todos. No quiero vecinos


----------



## stuka (22 Ene 2021)

Algún día, se venderán cagarrutas virtuales de personajes famosos.

Reconozco que soy un carca y no entiendo el mundo actual. Sólo estoy seguro de que toda esta locura cambiará y se pagarán las patatas (reales) a precio de oro para poder subsistir.

La duda es cuándo llegará. Como siempre.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Ene 2021)

O4Z69PS8PR 

Os he puesto el código de algunos....

Pues nah, a ver esta tontería a donde va xD


----------



## AK2 (22 Ene 2021)

*A todos los que tenéis código referencial:*

@lonchagordista @GeniusForce @Blackest @das kind @Gian Gastone @vacutator @Jebediah @Elbrujo @_LoKy_ @davitin @vilin @Profesor.Poopsnagle @DraghiEmpire @PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO @LostSouls @LuiGi13 @antoniussss

Hay noticias de Earth 2. Lo acabo de ver en su cuenta de Twitter.

Van a actualizar la página web y si es así, es posible que mañana se vean cambios visibles (base de datos, tierras, impuestos,...).

No sé pero creo que sería bueno comprar ahora antes de que actualicen precios sobre los terrenos, podría ser que subieran de precio mañana los terrenos que ahora están por 0.35$.

Es sólo una sugerencia.

O a lo mejor mañana, por sorpresa, nos encontramos desbloqueados Arabia Saudita, Israel, Irán,...


----------



## Jebediah (22 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *A todos los que tenéis código referencial:*
> 
> @lonchagordista @GeniusForce @Blackest @das kind @Gian Gastone @vacutator @Jebediah @Elbrujo @_LoKy_ @davitin @vilin @Profesor.Poopsnagle @DraghiEmpire @PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO @LostSouls @LuiGi13 @antoniussss
> 
> ...



*"Dear Earth 2 Users. We hope you are well. The Earth 2 servers will be offline for approximately 1 hour soon as we roll out upgrades and maintenance "*

Son labores de mantenimiento de la web. Nada importante.


----------



## AK2 (22 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> *"Dear Earth 2 Users. We hope you are well. The Earth 2 servers will be offline for approximately 1 hour soon as we roll out upgrades and maintenance "*
> 
> Son labores de mantenimiento de la web. Nada importante.



Es que dicen *"actualizaciones"* y *"mantenimiento"*. Sólo con actualizar la base de datos ya sería la bomba, porque no la tocan desde hace 1 semana como mínimo.


----------



## mistel (22 Ene 2021)

Todavía quedan terrenos libres para comprar?


----------



## AK2 (22 Ene 2021)

mistel dijo:


> Todavía quedan terrenos libres para comprar?



Claro, un montón a buen precio por Asia, países balcánicos, Centroamérica, Europa Oriental,...


----------



## Blackest (22 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *PREGUNTA A TODOS *y a los más activos del hilo @Elbrujo @Jebediah @lonchagordista @das kind @Blackest ...
> 
> El tema de comprar sobre *vista mapa* o *vista satélite*... ¿Estamos seguros que es más fiable sobre vista satélite y que lo han dicho los de Earth2? Ya sé que alguien lo dijo páginas atrás pero... *¿estamos seguros?*
> 
> Porque el desfase es muy visible en según qué sitios... Compras un terreno en vista satélite en montaña y en vista mapa te toca el mar.



Yo la verdad es que no he visto ninguna diferencia.


lonchagordista dijo:


> GOOD NEWS:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 551544
> ...



Ahora mismo Isla Burbuja está petada.



AK2 dijo:


> *A todos los que tenéis código referencial:*
> 
> @lonchagordista @GeniusForce @Blackest @das kind @Gian Gastone @vacutator @Jebediah @Elbrujo @_LoKy_ @davitin @vilin @Profesor.Poopsnagle @DraghiEmpire @PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO @LostSouls @LuiGi13 @antoniussss
> 
> ...



A ver si sí, por casualidad tengo que medio madrugar. ¿Se sabe a que hora van a actualizar?


----------



## AK2 (22 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Ahora mismo Isla Burbuja está petada.



Yo espero poder comprar algo allí luego...



Blackest dijo:


> A ver si sí, por casualidad tengo que medio madrugar. ¿Se sabe a que hora van a actualizar?





Yo con este tweet entiendo y espero, que lo que van a hacer es actualizar la base de datos para poner los precios y terrenos acordes a día de hoy.


----------



## Blackest (22 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Yo espero poder comprar algo allí luego...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creo entonces que salga nada nuevo, si asi fuese lo anunciarían para que la gente se tirase a lo buitre.
Por cierto ¿como haces para ver los terrenos comprados sin necesidad de acercar mucho el zoom del mapa?


----------



## AK2 (22 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> No creo entonces que salga nada nuevo, si asi fuese lo anunciarían para que la gente se tirase a lo buitre.



Ya, lo de encontrarnos algo desbloqueado era como una petición al universo y al karma jajajaja



Blackest dijo:


> Por cierto ¿como haces para ver los terrenos comprados sin necesidad de acercar mucho el zoom del mapa?



Si usas Chrome (que es el que uso yo), tienes que darle a los 3 puntitos de arriba a la izquierda y bajar el zoom de ahí. Yo no lo bajo más del 60% porque sino me va superlento. Y se ve bastante bien así de lejos.


----------



## Blackest (22 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Ya, lo de encontrarnos algo desbloqueado era como una petición al universo y al karma jajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> Si usas Chrome (que es el que uso yo), tienes que darle a los 3 puntitos de arriba a la izquierda y bajar el zoom de ahí. Yo no lo bajo más del 60% porque sino me va superlento. Y se ve bastante bien así de lejos.



Yo uso firefox, no me sale nada solo el + # -


----------



## AK2 (22 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Yo uso firefox, no me sale nada solo el + # -



Me imagino que todos los navegadores deben tener un "zoom" disponible para ajustar la vista.


----------



## Blackest (22 Ene 2021)

Por cierto no sé que os parece la opción de comprar en Cabinda, que es el pequeño trozo de Angola que está entre los dos Congos.

Barato y tiene el 60% de la producción de petróleo de Angola


----------



## AK2 (22 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Por cierto no sé que os parece la opción de comprar en Cabinda, que es el pequeño trozo de Angola que está entre los dos Congos.
> 
> Barato y tiene el 60% de la producción de petróleo de Angola



Se ve bien, 0.40$ la parcela y bastante vacío. ¡Qué buen ojo!

Y parece que es Clase 2 viendo unas _tiles_ de un italiano compradas hace un par de días.


----------



## LuiGi13 (22 Ene 2021)

estáis diversificando mucho con las parcelas? todo el mundo coge lo más cercano a playas y rios, no se si el agua será clave en el futuro


----------



## Blackest (23 Ene 2021)

Yo en general sí.

Ahora, además de Cabinda, he comprado en el desierto de Níger y en la selva de Gabón. Sitios aislado y sobretodo en el caso de Gabón con potenciales recursos


----------



## AK2 (23 Ene 2021)

LuiGi13 dijo:


> estáis diversificando mucho con las parcelas? todo el mundo coge lo más cercano a playas y rios, no se si el agua será clave en el futuro



Sí, de todo. Yo tampoco sé para qué servirá el mar realmente y la verdad, no me apetece gastarme dinero en agua...

Yo pillo minas, montañas, playas y lugares apartados de todo donde no haya nadie a mi alrededor.


----------



## Minak (23 Ene 2021)

He empezado esta mañana y llevo invertidos más de cien euros.

Dejo mi referido por si alguien le apetece unirse a la fiesta: OSI7JR8M74 5% de descuento en compras


----------



## antoniussss (23 Ene 2021)

Yo voy a empezar a comprar un terreno en todas las centrales nucleares del mundo xD


----------



## AK2 (23 Ene 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Yo voy a empezar a comprar un terreno en todas las centrales nucleares del mundo xD



Si te has leído el hilo sabrás que todo eso va a desaparecer... no te servirá de mucho jejeje

*Todo lo que esté construido por el ser humano será eliminado.*


----------



## antoniussss (23 Ene 2021)

Entonces seguiré el plan:

-Apropiarme de la Sagra.
-Apropiarme de tierras fronterizas, en especial ríos en África que separan países o montañas


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (23 Ene 2021)

Poned vuestro código junto al nombre de vuestro perfil en la página oficial, así puedo devolveros los descuentos que me llegan. 

Me ha llegado uno de algún forero, pero si no puedo relacionar su nombre aquí con el de la página, no puedo devolvérselo a él en concreto


----------



## antoniussss (23 Ene 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Poned vuestro código junto al nombre de vuestro perfil en la página oficial, así puedo devolveros los descuentos que me llegan.
> 
> Me ha llegado uno de algún forero, pero si no puedo relacionar su nombre aquí con el de la página, no puedo devolvérselo a él en concreto



He sio yo, lo puse antes.


----------



## hornblower (23 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> No lo he puesto en Bolsa e Inversiones pero podría ir allí también, ya que es considerado una inversión.
> 
> Ha llegado a mis oídos por varios canales este "juego". *EARTH 2*.
> 
> ...



Mi referral es el *9XZMANSUPJ*
Gracias!


----------



## davitin (23 Ene 2021)

Hoy me han aparecido 2.5 dolares en mi cuenta de earth....eso son los impuestos esos? O es dinero por los referidos?


----------



## davitin (23 Ene 2021)

Yo estoy comprando en Bolivia.


----------



## Visrul (23 Ene 2021)

Hola. Pongo aquí mi referal por si le interesa a alguien, yo ya he utilizado alguno.

O9UM1XQGWS

Un saludo.


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Hoy me han aparecido 2.5 dolares en mi cuenta de earth....eso son los impuestos esos? O es dinero por los referidos?



Salvo que hayas comprado una barbaridad sera de los referidos. Arriba a la izquierda donde hay un boton y te sale un desplegable y de esos desplegables hay un sitio donde puedes verlo y cual es el.inversor que te lo da

Mi codigo 8NBKTKKBOJ


----------



## lonchagordista (23 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Por cierto no sé que os parece la opción de comprar en Cabinda, que es el pequeño trozo de Angola que está entre los dos Congos.
> 
> Barato y tiene el 60% de la producción de petróleo de Angola



Qué curioso, resulta que aquello es también Angola. El país vecino vale a 0,8$ mientras ahí en Cabinda cuesta 0,4 pero está casi vacío. La gente ha comprado más en Luanda que vale lo mismo. 

Yo a estas alturas no compraría en sitios aislados, parece inversión más segura pillar en las ciudades de nueva creación. Puede que sea como no aconsejar comprar btc cuando se infló hasta 6000€. Por el número de tiles que hay, será imposible llenarlo todo.


----------



## Pajirri (23 Ene 2021)

He comprado en la sagra.
mi código referencia

KBM5516L2V


----------



## AK2 (23 Ene 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Me ha llegado uno de algún forero, pero si no puedo relacionar su nombre aquí con el de la página, no puedo devolvérselo a él en concreto



Yo también puse el tuyo anoche. Creo que la gente lo está haciendo bien, cambiando de códigos cada tanto, así nos toca a todos.



davitin dijo:


> eso son los impuestos esos? O es dinero por los referidos?



Si son impuestos por tus tierras te aparecerá como: INCOME LAND CLASS

Si es dinero de los códigos referenciales te aparecerá como: INCOME REFERRAL CODE


----------



## LostSouls (23 Ene 2021)

Pero eso de que todo lo construido por el ser humano va a desaparecer es cierto? Pues no le veo mucho sentido a que se revaloricen los países más desarrollados...
Yo he pillado sitio en los altos del golan, parte Siria, mucha agua y lugar estratégico. También en el estrecho de Ormuz y de Gibraltar, desembocadura del Guadalquivir, etc...


----------



## AK2 (23 Ene 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Pero eso de que todo lo construido por el ser humano va a desaparecer es cierto? Pues no le veo mucho sentido a que se revaloricen los países más desarrollados...



Sí, todo lo construido por el hombre va a desaparecer. Yo por una parte lo veo bien porque se le da igualdad de oportunidad a cada país y si lo quieren hacer tipo juego, veo interesante que desaparezca todo; a ver cómo nos desarrollamos dentro de la plataforma.



LostSouls dijo:


> Yo he pillado sitio en los altos del golan, parte Siria, mucha agua y lugar estratégico. También en el estrecho de Ormuz y de Gibraltar, desembocadura del Guadalquivir, etc..



Eso es lo idóneo. Yo también pillo lugares con río, montañas altas, parcelas al lado del mar, puntos entre fronteras, lugares "conflictivos" culturalmente,...


----------



## AK2 (23 Ene 2021)

Gente...

*Isla Burbuja* nos está reportando beneficios jajajaja ¿No habéis recibido impuestos? Yo sí, casi 7 céntimos por parcela.

Lo que no entiendo es por qué hay tierras de Clase 2 que dan más impuestos que otras de la misma clase... supongo que será únicamente por la cantidad de gente que entra al país, no se me ocurre otro factor.

(@lonchagordista lo clavaste, es la tierra que más impuestos me está dando junto con Sudán)


----------



## antoniussss (23 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Hoy me han aparecido 2.5 dolares en mi cuenta de earth....eso son los impuestos esos? O es dinero por los referidos?



Dale las gracias a el sagrero... Osea yo jajajajaja


----------



## antoniussss (23 Ene 2021)

Voy a hacer luego una compita en isla burbuja, me dais coordenadas exactas?

Y código de referido de alguien que no haya recibido todavía


----------



## Blackest (23 Ene 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Voy a hacer luego una compita en isla burbuja, me dais coordenadas exactas?
> 
> Y código de referido de alguien que no haya recibido todavía



69AE4I2X4O 

Earth 2 
Coordenadas no se donde se ven, pero creo que ese enlace (que en realidad es uno a mis parcelas) te servirá



AK2 dijo:


> Gente...
> 
> *Isla Burbuja* nos está reportando beneficios jajajaja ¿No habéis recibido impuestos? Yo sí, casi 7 céntimos por parcela.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo 15 tiles y a mi me ha dado '0,10 en dos impuestos, no sé si uno era el de hoy y otro el de ayer, porque no me los dan de forma puntual y precisa cada día, a lo mejor me paso 2 o 3 dias sin recibir y luego me llegan 2 de golpe.

Yo tampoco entiendo muy bien como va el tema de los impuestos, el día 21 recibí 0,01+0,02 y hoy 0,02 + 0,08. 

Luego tengo 3 pagos el dia 21 por 10 pacelas en Mauritania con un total de 0,03
Mas o menos me pagan los dias impares y solo unos centimillos. Hay territorios que no me han dado ganancias como una mina de oro en Kirguizistán


----------



## antoniussss (23 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> 69AE4I2X4O
> 
> Earth 2
> Coordenadas no se donde se ven, pero creo que ese enlace (que en realidad es uno a mis parcelas) te servirá
> ...



Ok, ya está


----------



## antoniussss (23 Ene 2021)

Podíais poner vuestros nicks del juego para saber quienes somos.

Yo El Sagreño ^^


----------



## lonchagordista (23 Ene 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Voy a hacer luego una compita en isla burbuja, me dais coordenadas exactas?
> 
> Y código de referido de alguien que no haya recibido todavía



*"Estamos" en la isla Moheli de Comoros. *



AK2 dijo:


> Gente...
> 
> *Isla Burbuja* nos está reportando beneficios jajajaja ¿No habéis recibido impuestos? Yo sí, casi 7 céntimos por parcela.
> 
> ...


----------



## AK2 (23 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> *"Estamos" en la isla Moheli de Comoros. *



Si nos hacemos ricos con este "juego", pienso ir a Mohéli en persona a tomarme unas cañas jajajaja


----------



## Gian Gastone (23 Ene 2021)

España ha sufrido una fuerte revalorización, me gustaria vender y comprar en Moheli, pero no hay compradores.


----------



## Gian Gastone (23 Ene 2021)

ya ha vuelto ha bajar, menuda mierda de juego, y de web.


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Gente...
> 
> *Isla Burbuja* nos está reportando beneficios jajajaja ¿No habéis recibido impuestos? Yo sí, casi 7 céntimos por parcela.
> 
> ...



Donde la teneis?


----------



## AK2 (23 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Donde la teneis?



*Isla Burbuja es Mohéli, *lo que alguien le puso Isla Burbuja porque es el bastión de este foro.

Si creo que hasta compraste tú también jajajaja parece que no te lees el hilo jajaja


----------



## Polo_00 (23 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Yo estoy comprando en Bolivia.




Tú que vas a comprar si eres un cuñao de manual, menudo lerdo iletrado.


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *Isla Burbuja es Mohéli, *lo que alguien le puso Isla Burbuja porque es el bastión de este foro.
> 
> Si creo que hasta compraste tú también jajajaja parece que no te lees el hilo jajaja



No veo en la isla banderitas españolas


----------



## AK2 (23 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> No veo en la isla banderitas españolas



Pues las hay y si han comprado los que dijeron que iban a comprar, tiene que haber. Yo tengo 3 propiedades ahí.


----------



## Blackest (23 Ene 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> España ha sufrido una fuerte revalorización, me gustaria vender y comprar en Moheli, pero no hay compradores.



Eso suele pasar, debe ser algun pumpeo o bien un bug y lo pone a ese precio. o que no se es si podemos aprovechar ese pumpeo/bug para vender caro y recomprar baratos o si nos podrian banear por ello @AK2 @Elbrujo @lonchagordista


----------



## AK2 (23 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Eso suele pasar, debe ser algun pumpeo o bien un bug y lo pone a ese precio. o que no se es si podemos aprovechar ese pumpeo/bug para vender caro y recomprar baratos o si nos podrian banear por ello @AK2 @Elbrujo @lonchagordista



Sí, podrían banearnos utilizando los bugs para vender más caro. Algo parecido dijo @Jebediah y yo lo leí en un comentario de un vídeo de Youtube.


----------



## lonchagordista (23 Ene 2021)

Buah esta página mejora mucho el mercado pero aumenta la ludopatía:

earth2.market

Los ofertones suelen ser de cuentas bloqueadas.


----------



## Desmond Humes (23 Ene 2021)

No conocía este hilo. 
Estoy dentro. Me he comprado una parcelita de 16 tiles en Isla Burbuja, al sur de los terrenos de El Sagreño


----------



## Kartal (23 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *Gente:*
> 
> He abierto un hilo con información básica para la gente nueva que se va uniendo.
> 
> ...




Yo creo que mejor seguir por aquí. 

Ya de paso dejo mi código por si lo puedes añadir a la lista, me vendría bien una ayudita por pequeña que sea

O76OWLUYZ1


----------



## Desmond Humes (23 Ene 2021)

Sí, mejor hacer este el "hilo oficial".


O821T23FS7

¿Alguno de vosotros ha dejado de comprar? Yo llevo tres días diciendo "esta es mi última compra"


----------



## Blackest (23 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Sí, podrían banearnos utilizando los bugs para vender más caro. Algo parecido dijo @Jebediah y yo lo leí en un comentario de un vídeo de Youtube.



El problema claro es cuando saber si es un bug o un pumpeo organizado.
Antes miré y Níger estaba a 0,61 de los 0,35 que estaba antes, ahora a vuelto a un precio mas razonable, 0,41.
Angola ha sabudo bastante a 0,56 de los 0,40yalgo a lo que estaba, ese no sé si es pumpeo o bug o que todo dios se ha puesto a comprar ahí.

Cuando ahorre un poco creo que compraré algún terreno por el sudes asiatico. que no esté muy caro. Birmania, Brunei, Timor Oriental...

Igual vendo las 2 parcelas de prueba que compré en BCN, me sacaría 9 pavos de ahí, y me daría para comprar 20 parcelas a 0,45


lonchagordista dijo:


> Buah esta página mejora mucho el mercado pero aumenta la ludopatía:
> 
> earth2.market
> 
> Los ofertones suelen ser de cuentas bloqueadas.



Buen aporte mis dieses.


AK2 dijo:


> *Gente:*
> 
> He abierto un hilo con información básica para la gente nueva que se va uniendo.
> 
> ...



Yo me pasaría por ahí y empezamos a postear ahí, lo que pasa es que ya tenemos toda la conversación iniciada aquí.


Desmond Humes dijo:


> No conocía este hilo.
> Estoy dentro. Me he comprado una parcelita de 16 tiles en Isla Burbuja, al sur de los terrenos de El Sagreño



Puto sagreño. (En el foro tiene un avatar como de superman panchito no recuerdo el nombre) Ha rodeado al italiano y ahora parece que hay dos testiculos en el mapa


----------



## AK2 (23 Ene 2021)

*Hago recordatorio de los códigos referenciales, los actualizo y los pongo aquí y en la página principal:*


@AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*

@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*

@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*

@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*

@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*

@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*

@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*

@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ*

@Elbrujo *8NBKTKKBOJ*

@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*

@davitin *AZ0NQNNT41*

@vilin *VD9QAZKOMT*

@Profesor.Poopsnagle* I5W0Y8MC3Z*

@DraghiEmpire* UKCBW0GA3J*

@PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO* JCSU4TUNDB*

@LostSouls* 9XZMANSUPJ*

@LuiGi13* D9XNGHP8S3*

@antoniussss* O4Z69PS8PR*

@Minak *OSI7JR8M74*

@hornblower* 9XZMANSUPJ*

@Visrul *O9UM1XQGWS*

@Kartal* O76OWLUYZ1*

@Desmond Humes* O821T23FS7*

@kaluza5* VPZ3ANTME5 *


----------



## AK2 (24 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Yo creo que mejor seguir por aquí.





Desmond Humes dijo:


> Sí, mejor hacer este el "hilo oficial".





Blackest dijo:


> Yo me pasaría por ahí y empezamos a postear ahí, lo que pasa es que ya tenemos toda la conversación iniciada aquí.



Estoy de acuerdo, era una sugerencia ya que estaba creado. Yo también prefiero quedarme por aquí.


----------



## Desmond Humes (24 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, era una sugerencia ya que estaba creado. Yo también prefiero quedarme por aquí.



Además siempre puedes editar el post inicial de este hilo e incluir aquí lo que has posteado en el hilo orientativo.
Si viene alguien nuevo, al principio del hilo tendría disponible toda la info que te has currado.


----------



## AK2 (24 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Además siempre puedes editar el post inicial de este hilo e incluir aquí lo que has posteado en el hilo orientativo.
> Si viene alguien nuevo, al principio del hilo tendría disponible toda la info que te has currado.



Sí, lo he pensado, es que no lo he hecho porque confundiría mucho si continúa leyendo. Porque al principio del hilo se dicen muchas contradicciones y aún no sabíamos casi nada jajajaja

Pero sí, creo que lo haré.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Buah esta página mejora mucho el mercado pero aumenta la ludopatía:
> 
> earth2.market
> 
> Los ofertones suelen ser de cuentas bloqueadas.



Cuidado con las páginas fuera de la oficial, alguno ya se ha quejado que le han timado.


----------



## asiqué (24 Ene 2021)

pillo sitio. Es posible saber cuando se desbloquean los paises de los 
emiratos?


----------



## AK2 (24 Ene 2021)

Me da la impresión que hay gente con información privilegiada y Earth 2 dice que no quieren desvelar nada para que todo sea sorpresa.

No sé qué pensar pero no me mola nada esto... me mosquea bastante que siempre haya privilegios...


----------



## kaluza5 (24 Ene 2021)

Acabo de abrirme cuenta en Earth 2 y acabo de comprar unas parcelas en Moscú y Helsinki.

Tengo el mismo usuario: kaluza5

Me han dado el siguiente código, por si lo queréis usar: 

VPZ3ANTME5


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Ene 2021)

Os voy a hacer una recopilacion de mis queridas propiedades

4 en el puerto de barcelona
6 en madrid junto al retiro
6 en el estrecho
192 en Malabo (guinea ecuatorial)
4 en camerun selva junto a la playa
1 en camerun selva profunda
1 en una isla del caribe
1 en maldivas

Este es mi codigo 8NBKTKKBOJ 5% de descuento para ti y para mi LOS DOS GANAMOS


----------



## Blackest (24 Ene 2021)

Joder que pobre, brujo.
Yo no compraría parcelas tan pequeñas


----------



## Polo_00 (24 Ene 2021)

Como sabes que parcelas están libres y son de clase 2 o 3 o lo que sea? Como sabes si donde estás comprando está desbloqueado? Yo estoy comprando al tun tun y no sé que cojones estoy haciendo...

Compro por el satélite no por los filtros sino no puedo elegir correctamente o me tiro una hora buscando un sitio. Por otro lado es más caro que si vas tu al tun tun a buscar. Por eso pregunto, no sé si estoy comprando bien o como saber si me tiran la compra atrás porque el sitio esté bloqueado.


----------



## stuka (24 Ene 2021)

JAJAJAJA…muertos de hambre con ínfulas.

Menos mal que sólo metéis veinte euretes en la tragaperras. Pero mientras tanto, aquí dando por el culo. En mi época, los críos compraban y cambiaban cromos de fútbol, sin dar por saco.


----------



## antoniussss (24 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> No conocía este hilo.
> Estoy dentro. Me he comprado una parcelita de 16 tiles en Isla Burbuja, al sur de los terrenos de El Sagreño



Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## antoniussss (24 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Pues las hay y si han comprado los que dijeron que iban a comprar, tiene que haber. Yo tengo 3 propiedades ahí.



Estamos por aquí:

43.669539 -12.348302 


Como bien dicen por ahí, he formado unos buenos testículos rodeando a un italiano.


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Joder que pobre, brujo.
> Yo no compraría parcelas tan pequeñas



Jajaja la verdad esque si. Seguire buscando a ver. Aunqie no quiero comprar mucho mas


----------



## AK2 (24 Ene 2021)

Se están abriendo otros hilos con gente con otros códigos...

No digo que este hilo sea el oficial, pero *no voy a poner los códigos de esa gente aquí* porque ellos van a su bola y se lo intercambian entre ellos. Nada más faltaría que usáramos los suyos y ellos pasaran de los nuestros.

Entre lo de la información privilegiada y esto... vaya tela...


----------



## Desmond Humes (24 Ene 2021)

Yo tengo claro que no solo no voy a sacar beneficio con esto, sino que no voy a recuperar ni un céntimo de lo invertido. Y además, si hay una fase 2, seguro que habrá que apoquinar más pasta.

La página es fácil de usar, y para mi el valor real de todo esto es el de entretenerme. Y así en grupo creo que se disfruta aún más.
Comprad al menos un cuadradito en Isla Burbuja, tengamos algo en común además de nuestras otras compras.


----------



## Kartal (24 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Me da la impresión que hay gente con información privilegiada y Earth 2 dice que no quieren desvelar nada para que todo sea sorpresa.
> 
> No sé qué pensar pero no me mola nada esto... me mosquea bastante que siempre haya privilegios...



No creo, sinceramente. Sería tirarse piedras a su propio tejado. Hay mucha especulación sobre la Fase 2. Lo mejor es no tener demasiadas expectativas y tomárselo como un entretenimiento, pero el potencial es enorme.


----------



## asiqué (24 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> No creo, sinceramente. Sería tirarse piedras a su propio tejado. Hay mucha especulación sobre la Fase 2. Lo mejor es no tener demasiadas expectativas y tomárselo como un entretenimiento, pero el potencial es enorme.



no se que decirte, no es raro que en DUBAI tenga cosas compradas cuando el pais aun no esta disponible?


----------



## Esflinter (24 Ene 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Pero eso de que todo lo construido por el ser humano va a desaparecer es cierto? Pues no le veo mucho sentido a que se revaloricen los países más desarrollados...
> Yo he pillado sitio en los altos del golan, parte Siria, mucha agua y lugar estratégico. También en el estrecho de Ormuz y de Gibraltar, desembocadura del Guadalquivir, etc...



No va a desaparecer nada, básicamente han cogido google earth, le han puesto una cuadrícula y a facturar. Tu crees que se van a currar un nuevo mapa que sustituya a earth?


----------



## Silverado72 (24 Ene 2021)

Una zona que se ha revalorizado es la isla de las chortinas del finado Epstein. Hasta ha habido transacción y todo, a un supuesto coreano...aunque a saber si no son transacciones endogámicas para inflar este Monopoly virtual.

Y si, he picado y comprado una parcelita costera en Isla Burbuja. Estoy en zona todavia libre, entre un supuesto alemán y un supuesto norteamericano, aquí todo es aparente.


----------



## asiqué (24 Ene 2021)

en vez de vender en el marketplace suyo veo posible vender una cuenta a cualquiera que te de la pasta por medios ajenos al juego


----------



## Kartal (24 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> O a lo mejor mañana, por sorpresa, nos encontramos desbloqueados Arabia Saudita, Israel, Irán,...




Por dónde os enteráis de los países que van desbloqueando?


----------



## lonchagordista (24 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Joder que pobre, brujo.
> Yo no compraría parcelas tan pequeñas



Por experiencia las parcelas pequeñas son más fáciles de vender. 

Lo de dubai fue un bug, los desarrolladores dicen que van a devolver el dinero a quienes compraron. Pero parece que lo abrirán para comprar.

El precio sube momentáneamente si alguien compra por encima del valor de mercado, pero luego vuelve al precio habitual. 

Si hay hasta clase 5 de baldosa, me pregunto en qué punto se estabilizará el precio... ¿O siempre sube?


----------



## GirolamoFracastoro (24 Ene 2021)

Hay parcelas disponibles en TOLEDO NORTE?


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo tengo claro que no solo no voy a sacar beneficio con esto, sino que no voy a recuperar ni un céntimo de lo invertido. Y además, si hay una fase 2, seguro que habrá que apoquinar más pasta.
> 
> La página es fácil de usar, y para mi el valor real de todo esto es el de entretenerme. Y así en grupo creo que se disfruta aún más.
> Comprad al menos un cuadradito en Isla Burbuja, tengamos algo en común además de nuestras otras compras.



No encuentro donde estais. Me quiero comprar una parcela pero no veo buestras banderas. Quiero ponerme al lado vuestro por si tenemos que decidir que hacer con los terrenos

Mi codigo 8NBKTKKBOJ tu te llebas un 5% de descuento y yo tb. AMBOS GANAMOS. Si necesitas algo no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## Polo_00 (24 Ene 2021)

Aquí pongo mi referido por si alguno lo quiere usar:

Y8TLNLHT04


----------



## AK2 (24 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Por dónde os enteráis de los países que van desbloqueando?



Se supone que todas la notificaciones rápidas las hacen en su cuenta de Twitter, que es ésta:

https://twitter.com/earth2io


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Se supone que todas la notificaciones rápidas las hacen en su cuenta de Twitter, que es ésta:
> 
> https://twitter.com/earth2io



Y como va la cosa. Parece que todo esta parado.

Por otro lado sabemos cuantas baldosas se han comprado ya a nivel mundial? Porque me imagino que esto lo mejor seria llevarlo como el bitcoin y empezar con poco. Como den mucho van a pagar luego por ellas


----------



## AK2 (24 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Por otro lado sabemos cuantas baldosas se han comprado ya a nivel mundial?



No, se puede saber cuántas baldosas se han vendido por país. Es yendo a Marketplace y clicando en Market Value History.



Elbrujo dijo:


> Y como va la cosa. Parece que todo esta parado.



Yo también lo veo parado.


----------



## Silverado72 (24 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> No encuentro donde estais. Me quiero comprar una parcela pero no veo buestras banderas. Quiero ponerme al lado vuestro por si tenemos que decidir que hacer con los terrenos
> 
> Mi codigo 8NBKTKKBOJ tu te llebas un 5% de descuento y yo tb. AMBOS GANAMOS. Si necesitas algo no dudes en preguntar.



Estoy en una peninsula al sureste de la isla. Aqui dejo la prueba. Aun queda litoral. En otras zonas hay gente que directamente se mete al agua en la zona oeste, lo que han bautizado algunos como "Costa Burbuja", hay pasión por la costa. 

Pero aquí esta tranquilo


----------



## Silverado72 (24 Ene 2021)

Y aqui una vista general de la peninsula en cuestión


----------



## Le Fanu (24 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *Hago recordatorio de los códigos referenciales, los actualizo y los pongo aquí y en la página principal:*
> 
> 
> @AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*
> ...



He hecho una compras usando varios de vuestros códigos, shurs.

Os dejo el mío para sumarlo a la lista...

*BIKXMV5FRY*


----------



## AK2 (24 Ene 2021)

@Silverado72 Falta tu código si lo quieres compartir.

-----------------------

*Otra cosa para todos:* Nada más entrar en la web pone lo siguiente como habréis visto todos...

*The Earth 2 in game credit is represented by E$, nothing else has changed.*

¿Creéis que van a sacar una criptomoneda y están mostrando sólo el primer paso? Si es así podría ser la bomba porque millones de personas están metiendo pasta ahí...


----------



## Silverado72 (24 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> @Silverado72 Falta tu código si lo quieres compartir.
> 
> -----------------------



G5FLCU1DM5


----------



## Polo_00 (24 Ene 2021)

Por qué coño es tan caro Alaska? cada baldosa 43$???? pero que coño!!! Por qué?


----------



## Gian Gastone (24 Ene 2021)

-han combiado la moneda de $ a E$
-Gracias al que uso mi codigo de Ref: CDLMA7J3HC
-A cuanto y donde esta isla bburbuja, sollo tengo 0,43E$.


----------



## lonchagordista (24 Ene 2021)

Creo que es para llamar las cosas por su nombre: Estafa$. (Escam sería muy Paco) 

Ahora en serio: si te deslogeas, en la pág principal aparece la explicación. Supongo que es a nivel legal que los tiles son dólares del juego ya que sufren los altibajos de la oferta y demanda. El crédito es "dinero real" que deberían devolverte al hacer withdraw.


----------



## AK2 (24 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Creo que es para llamar las cosas por su nombre: Estafa$. (Escam sería muy Paco)
> 
> Ahora en serio: si te deslogeas, en la pág principal aparece la explicación. Supongo que es a nivel legal que los tiles son dólares del juego ya que sufren los altibajos de la oferta y demanda. El crédito es "dinero real" que deberían devolverte al hacer withdraw.



Sí, lo hacen. He leído que hay gente que ha conseguido sacar el dinero a su cuenta. Pero hay tal volumen de solicitudes y además el proceso no es automático del todo, que por eso tardan mucho.


----------



## Desmond Humes (24 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> No encuentro donde estais. Me quiero comprar una parcela pero no veo buestras banderas. Quiero ponerme al lado vuestro por si tenemos que






Gian Gastone dijo:


> -A cuanto y donde esta isla bburbuja, sollo tengo 0,43E$.








*Ndrondroni, Mohéli, Comoros *
























Yo tengo tendencia a favorecer códigos de gente con propiedad en la isla, por lo de la vecindad jaja. Animaros.
Veo que El Sagreño ha hecho una pequeña extensión de su propiedad, querrá ampliar para una casa de invitados


----------



## Le Fanu (24 Ene 2021)

Yo he acabado en esa misma costa pero un poco más arriba, que quería especular con playa.


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> *Ndrondroni, Mohéli, Comoros *
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 553293
> ...



Yo ya he comprado. Ahi veo mis 3 banderitas 

8NBKTKKBOJ este es mi codigo. Debisteis coger una isla solo para burbus joder. Esa es enorme. He visto microislas en el caribe donde podriamos haber entrado coño y encoma enteras para nosotros


----------



## Poseidón (24 Ene 2021)

Esta mierda en "consumo responsable" con dos cojones.


----------



## Silverado72 (24 Ene 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Esta mierda en "consumo responsable" con dos cojones.



No seas quejoso. Ya sabemos que es irresponsable, y lo asumimos.

Pero donde quieres que la meta el Dorado Lidl? Es demasiado seria para Guarderia. En Bolsa e inversiones es demasiado informal. Quedan Emprendedores y Consumo responsable.


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Ene 2021)

Calpe tambien esta muy bien y casi no hay compras. Si comprais en la playa norte nos podemos montar unos buenos hoteles. Ademas tiene el peñon al lado


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Ene 2021)

Tengo a la vista la isla de mutenroy (minuscula) pero coqueta coordenadas -82.67572, 15.08124

Posible isla burbuja y otra proxima. Lo malo es el precio a 4.71 si alguien se anima nos vamos.

*8NBKTKKBOJ*


----------



## Desmond Humes (24 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo ya he comprado. Ahi veo mis 3 banderitas
> 
> 8NBKTKKBOJ este es mi codigo. Debisteis coger una isla solo para burbus joder. Esa es enorme. He visto microislas en el caribe donde podriamos haber entrado coño y encoma enteras para nosotros




Te acaban de llegar unos pocos centavos.

Yo creo que, (sin tener ni idea de como va a ser esto), en una isla solo para nosotros no podríamos acordar estrategias comunes para sabotear y boicotear a los vecinos, o aprovecharnos de alguna manera de sus recursos. 

De momento y sin hacer nada más que comprar terreno, estamos haciendo una declaración de intenciones que debería inquietar al de las banderitas italianas


----------



## Silverado72 (24 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tengo a la vista la isla de mutenroy (minuscula) pero coqueta coordenadas -82.67572, 15.08124
> 
> Posible isla burbuja y otra proxima. Lo malo es el precio a 4.71 si alguien se anima nos vamos.
> 
> *8NBKTKKBOJ*



Frente a Honduras y Nicaragua. Muy cara, muy minuscula, y encima no se ve muy clara en la imagen.


----------



## Blackest (24 Ene 2021)

A mi un hijo puta de jordania se ha puesto enfrente mia y me ha cortado el acceso al mar.


----------



## Desmond Humes (24 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> A mi un hijo puta de jordania se ha puesto enfrente mia y me ha cortado el acceso al mar.



Y yo he comprado un poco de terreno en el mar, enfrente del jordano.
Literalmente en medio del agua. Si está a la venta, supongo que no solo es válido sino que además puede tener alguna característica especial.
No sé, quizá luego sea algo casi inservible, pero es una apuesta barata.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (24 Ene 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Por qué coño es tan caro Alaska? cada baldosa 43$???? pero que coño!!! Por qué?



Por el absurdo de empaquetar por paises en vez de simular un valor de mercado más lógico. Debería ser precio proporcional a cercanía con grandes masas de áreas compradas.

Me parece una gran cagada y un freno a las compras.


----------



## Kartal (24 Ene 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Frente a Honduras y Nicaragua. Muy cara, muy minuscula, y encima no se ve muy clara en la imagen.



Micronesia está en Clase 2 y a 0,368 la parcela, seguro que tiene muchos atolones sueltos. Si encontráis una isla pequeñita poned las coordenadas o pegad el mapa y vamos comprando por ahí todos juntos.

Gracias a los que han utilizado mi código, yo también estoy utilizando los de la lista del primer post. En compañía esto se disfruta más.


----------



## Visrul (24 Ene 2021)

Hola. Quisiera agradecer al user con un nick en el juego que acaba en 78 las transferencias que me ha hecho. 
Si ve este mensaje que me envíe un privado y le paso datos de minas que pueden todavía ocuparse por si le interesa.


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Micronesia está en Clase 2 y a 0,368 la parcela, seguro que tiene muchos atolones sueltos. Si encontráis una isla pequeñita poned las coordenadas o pegad el mapa y vamos comprando por ahí todos juntos.
> 
> Gracias a los que han utilizado mi código, yo también estoy utilizando los de la lista del primer post. En compañía esto se disfruta más.



Si encontrais alguna islita postead, yo encontre.una en el caribe pero era carilla.

Mi codigo *8NBKTKKBOJ*


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ene 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Hola. Quisiera agradecer al user con un nick en el juego que acaba en 78 las transferencias que me ha hecho.
> Si ve este mensaje que me envíe un privado y le paso datos de minas que pueden todavía ocuparse por si le interesa.



Coño pasanoslos a todos los foreros que podamos comprar que aqui nos ayudamos todos joder.

Mi codigo *8NBKTKKBOJ*


----------



## hornblower (25 Ene 2021)

Me interesaban unas casillas concretas en Uzbekistan y he hecho una oferta bastante por encima del precio. Cuando han aceptado ha subido de 0,47 aprox que estaban a 2,5... ya sé que es algo temporal hasta que se ajuste pero hay que estar advertidos


ese pico es el mío


----------



## antoniussss (25 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Calpe tambien esta muy bien y casi no hay compras. Si comprais en la playa norte nos podemos montar unos buenos hoteles. Ademas tiene el peñon al lado



En Calpe compré yo hace días, en el peñón, precisamente.


----------



## keylargof (25 Ene 2021)

Se puede comprar la celda de Madoff?


----------



## Kartal (25 Ene 2021)

Feliz semana de compras, estimados compatriotas Mohelianos!!!

Aprovechemos que aún hay buenos países de Clase 2 por debajo de 0,5 antes de que vuelen, quizás en unos días sea tarde (y en algunos casos incluso horas). Cuantas más parcelas poseamos más posibilidades tendremos de prosperar o hacer cosillas interesantes cuando llegue la Fase 2.

Por cierto, los que uséis mi código escribidme un mensaje por privado para que no se me pase devolveros el favor. Muchas gracias!!!

O76OWLUYZ1


----------



## Desmond Humes (25 Ene 2021)

@AK2, te han debido llegar ahora unos 4 _earthdollars_ de mi parte, buen trabajo con el hilo


*Rest of Region 8, Potaro-Siparuni, Guyana*, es clase 2, está a 0.364 y es mina de oro. Aún hay espacio para comprar si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## El_neutral (25 Ene 2021)

Hola, aquí uno más que se une a la secta.

Todavía no estoy familiarizado con esto, me cuesta buscar ciudades con el mapa, ya que desconozco si hay un buscador y tengo que ir a ciegas buscándolas. Tampoco sé muy bien cómo se hace lo de deseleccionar los cuadraditos que no te interesan :S

Mi código es: *2IZHKWM28F* (Acabo de usar el código de alguien de los de la primera página, no recuerdo de quién)

Saludos y encantado de compartir información en cuanto me familiarice con esto.


----------



## Desmond Humes (25 Ene 2021)

El_neutral dijo:


> Hola, aquí uno más que se une a la secta.
> 
> Todavía no estoy familiarizado con esto, me cuesta buscar ciudades con el mapa, ya que desconozco si hay un buscador y tengo que ir a ciegas buscándolas. Tampoco sé muy bien cómo se hace lo de deseleccionar los cuadraditos que no te interesan :S
> 
> ...






Para anular las casillas marcadas, es donde está señalado en rojo.
Para buscar lugares por nombre, es donde está señalado en azul.


----------



## Kartal (25 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> @AK2, te han debido llegar ahora unos 4 _earthdollars_ de mi parte, buen trabajo con el hilo
> 
> 
> *Rest of Region 8, Potaro-Siparuni, Guyana*, es clase 2, está a 0.364 y es mina de oro. Aún hay espacio para comprar si a alguien le interesa.
> ...





Muy buena esa, yo también compré unas parcelas en una mina de oro por si suena la flauta y el tema de los recursos va por ahí, en el streaming oficial dieron a entender que sí.

Se llama Tongon Gold Mine, si lo buscáis en Google Maps luego es más fácil localizarlo en Earth 2. Ayer todavía quedaban huecos.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (25 Ene 2021)

Cuantos miles de millones de parcelas hay en el globo? 
Al precio más bajo de partida, cuanto dinero costaría todo el globo. 
Creo que responder a esto es importante antes de entrar a "invertir" ahí. En el mejor de los casos en que el juego acabara siendo la hostia con todo un mundo virtual que sirviera de plataforma para negocios reales, si la cantidad de parcelas es casi infinita, me parece carísimo aún así.


----------



## Kartal (25 Ene 2021)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Cuantos miles de millones de parcelas hay en el globo?
> Al precio más bajo de partida, cuanto dinero costaría todo el globo.
> Creo que responder a esto es importante antes de entrar a "invertir" ahí. En el mejor de los casos en que el juego acabara siendo la hostia con todo un mundo virtual que sirviera de plataforma para negocios reales, si la cantidad de parcelas es casi infinita, me parece carísimo aún así.



Parece ser que antes de pasar a Fase 2 las parcelas no vendidas se convertirían en paisaje o algo así escuché, dejarían de ser parcelas vendibles/construibles.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (25 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Parece ser que antes de pasar a Fase 2 las parcelas no vendidas se convertirían en paisaje o algo así escuché, dejarían de ser parcelas vendibles/construibles.



Es decir, que se corta la entrada a nuevos inversores o al crecimiento.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (25 Ene 2021)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Cuantos miles de millones de parcelas hay en el globo?
> Al precio más bajo de partida, cuanto dinero costaría todo el globo.
> Creo que responder a esto es importante antes de entrar a "invertir" ahí. En el mejor de los casos en que el juego acabara siendo la hostia con todo un mundo virtual que sirviera de plataforma para negocios reales, si la cantidad de parcelas es casi infinita, me parece carísimo aún así.



Hay 5.1 billones de parcelas, y sí, se han colado en el maíz bastante. Como mencioné anteriormente, si las hubieran hecho más grandes (100x100 o 1000x1000) tendría más sentido que los precios subieran mucho, pero habiendo tantas, los precios irremediablemente tenderán a ser más bajos.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (25 Ene 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Hay 5.1 billones de parcelas, y sí, se han colado en el maíz bastante. Como mencioné anteriormente, si las hubieran hecho más grandes (100x100 o 1000x1000) tendría más sentido que los precios subieran mucho, pero habiendo tantas, los precios irremediablemente tenderán a ser más bajos.



Es que además las buenas ideas están a dos euros el kilo, y este earth 2 no me parece que sea la plataforma definitiva para hacer comunidades virtuales. Con lo que me parece dinero tirado a la basura.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (25 Ene 2021)

*Comunicación importante, aunque seguro que ya os habréis dado cuenta algunos. Yo hasta ahora no :*

Es mucho más beneficioso comprar solo un tile cada vez que hagáis una compra, a comprar varios juntos. Porque a la hora de recibir los land income tax, si comprasteis una propiedad de 50 tiles del tirón solo recibiréis 1 céntimo, mientras que si compráis esos 50 tiles por separado aunque sean en el mismo lugar, recibiréis 50 céntimos.

EDITO: 

No tengo ni puta idea de cómo funciona los LIT. Tengo 3 parcelas, en dos compras diferentes, en Burundi de clase 2 y no me han dado un céntimo por ellas en una semana. Y tengo dos propiedades diferentes en España de clase 2 y me dan 1 céntimo por cada una de ellas con los LIT. 

Tampoco parecen requerir un mínimo de parcelas por propiedad para recibir los LIT. Porque en Australia tengo dos tiles de clase 2 comprados de una misma vez y sí me he recibido LIT. Y en Burundi tengo dos tiles en una misma compra y no me han dado nada.


----------



## Desmond Humes (25 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Parece ser que antes de pasar a Fase 2 las parcelas no vendidas se convertirían en paisaje o algo así escuché, dejarían de ser parcelas vendibles/construibles.



Cierto, pero al mismo tiempo también dijeron que la venta de parcelas no vendidas no se va a detener, lo cual es bastante contradictorio aunque entendible desde el punto de vista de su negocio.
Sin saber más datos, es todo una apuesta y creo que lo más sano es pensar que cada céntimo invertido es un céntimo perdido en cuanto a un sentido literal estricto.


¿Alguien podría poner captura de pantalla de land income tax o explicarme qué significa?


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (25 Ene 2021)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Es que además las buenas ideas están a dos euros el kilo, y este earth 2 no me parece que sea la plataforma definitiva para hacer comunidades virtuales. Con lo que me parece dinero tirado a la basura.



ya... más que nada es por echar el rato y ver si hay sorpresa en forma de beneficios. Se supone que se juega lo que a uno le sobre y no suponga ningún dolor en la cartera.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (25 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Cierto, pero al mismo tiempo también dijeron que la venta de parcelas no vendidad no se va a detener, lo cual es bastante contradictorio aunque entendible desde el punto de vista de su negocio.
> Sin saber más datos, es todo una apuesta y creo que lo más sano es pensar que cada céntimo invertido es un céntimo perdido en cuanto a un sentido literal estricto.
> 
> 
> ¿Alguien podría poner captura de pantalla de land income tax o explicarme qué significa?



Son impuestos que recibes cada dos o tres días por las propiedades que tengas y según la clase a la que pertenezca la propiedad. En principio, solo las propiedades de clase 1 y 2 dan esos ingresos. Las de clase 2 están dando ahora mismo 1 céntimo.

Míralo en la pestaña de transacciones y ahí tienen que aparecer, ahora como PERIODIC BONUS (LIT)


----------



## Visrul (25 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Coño pasanoslos a todos los foreros que podamos comprar que aqui nos ayudamos todos joder.



Tienes toda la razón del mundo, ya lo tenía en mente y de hecho se lo propuse primero a un forero y luego quería ayudar a ese usuario primero, pero ahora que tengo algo de tiempo he visto que hay bastantes que están todavía sin "explotar" o sea que voy a daros un listado a todos los de aquí. Voy a ponerlos según precios, ya que hay minas casi vacías en zonas caras y otras en zonas baratas sin casi usuarios. Os indico también la materia prima que se obtiene, por si os orientáis a alguna en particular.
Como podéis imaginaros esto me ha llevado bastante trabajo (ahora dispongo de tiempo y no de cash). Lo único que pido a cambio es que si compráis vosotros o alguien a quien se lo paséis, uséis mi código en la compra: *O9UM1XQGWS*
Aquí os pongo algunas: 

*Precio medio-bajo:*
Mina en Pampa Unión, Chile ($1,54) - Produce Cu: -22.97435, -69.06246 (Pozo principal), Los pozos secundarios: -22.94242, -69.05817 ; -22.94875, -69.02658 ; -22.95238, -69.07859 No hay casi nadie, muchos huecos.
Mina el soldado, Chile ($1,54) - Produce Cu: -32.646944, -71.109722 (2º de los dos pozos a cielo abierto que tiene, al norte hay otro con algo más de ocupación pero que tiene huecos todavía en el pozo)
Mina lo Aguirre, Chile ($1,54) - Producía Cu: -33.447778, -70.921944 sin nadie (está *agotada*, la pongo porque tengo la duda de si en el pase a fase 2 en que mencionan que todo lo hecho por los humanos desaparecerá, ¿se refieren también a lo extraído? Lo dejo ahí, pero *no recomiendo* ubicar grandes parcelas
Ilabaya, Perú (1,60$) Au: -17.24738, -70.61428 Ocupado el centro del pozo principal. Muchos huecos dentro del pozo principal en el perímetro
-26.17361, 25.245209 (solo una pequeña ocupación en el pozo)

*Precio caro:*
Kalgold Mine, Sudáfrica ($4,90 ) Au: -26.17111, 25.25028 (Pozo sur), -26.15836, 25.236797 (pozo medio), -26.15489, 25.236024 (pozo norte). Mina cuasi vacía. Presencia testimonial. Si alguien tiene perras es la que recomiendo, pero es zona cara...

Bueno, de momento dejo estas. Tengo mas pero estoy organizando mis búsquedas por material. Las que os he puesto son de Cu o Au.
Espero empezar búsquedas de otros recursos en breve, he encontrado una de jade vacía, pero no se si tendrá mucho futuro. Si a alguien le interesa alguno que me lo diga (por ejemplo Fe, etc.) y le busco algo. Yo sólo tengo tiempo y algo de conocimiento y es con lo que estoy financiando mi acceso al "juego" con los códigos del 5%.

*NOTA IMPORTANTE:* en mi opinión no hay que ubicarse en las infraestructuras de las minas como hacen algunos. Hay que tener en cuenta que todo lo construido por los humanos desaparecerá, solo quedarán los recursos existentes en la zona.

Por último recordad esto es algo que ni siquiera sabemos de qué va a ir o sea que no invirtáis  metáis (creo firmemente que No es una inversión) grandes sumas de dinero (salvo que seáis ricos/hijos de un jeque ).

Un saludo a todos y en breve iré poniendo más.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (25 Ene 2021)

A ver si alguien nos puede aclarar este embrollo




PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> *Comunicación importante, aunque seguro que ya os habréis dado cuenta algunos. Yo hasta ahora no :*
> 
> Es mucho más beneficioso comprar solo un tile cada vez que hagáis una compra, a comprar varios juntos. Porque a la hora de recibir los land income tax, si comprasteis una propiedad de 50 tiles del tirón solo recibiréis 1 céntimo, mientras que si compráis esos 50 tiles por separado aunque sean en el mismo lugar, recibiréis 50 céntimos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ene 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón del mundo, ya lo tenía en mente y de hecho se lo propuse primero a un forero y luego quería ayudar a ese usuario primero, pero ahora que tengo algo de tiempo he visto que hay bastantes que están todavía sin "explotar" o sea que voy a daros un listado a todos los de aquí. Voy a ponerlos según precios, ya que hay minas casi vacías en zonas caras y otras en zonas baratas sin casi usuarios. Os indico también la materia prima que se obtiene, por si os orientáis a alguna en particular.
> Como podéis imaginaros esto me ha llevado bastante trabajo (ahora dispongo de tiempo y no de cash). Lo único que pido a cambio es que si compráis vosotros o alguien a quien se lo paséis, uséis mi código en la compra: *O9UM1XQGWS*
> Aquí os pongo algunas:
> 
> ...



De mlmento solo estais un poco con los bosques, selvas y minas de oro. Pero ¿Y LAS MINAS DE PIEDRA? Las canteras pueden ser importantes a la hora de construir ciudades enteras. Tampoco buenos terrenos donde cultivar. Por ejemplo en EL ejido en almeria no ha comprado ni dios en los invernaderos y tiene el clima para ponerlos

*8NBKTKKBOJ*


----------



## Desmond Humes (25 Ene 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> A ver si alguien nos puede aclarar este embrollo



Como has visto, yo no tenía mucha idea de los LIT. Lo que sí había leído por ahí y luego también en este hilo, es que las baldosas individuales no parecen a priori muy útiles si luego hay que construir. Pero vamos, quien sabe, esto es un sindiós


----------



## Visrul (25 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, quiero comentar algo respecto a la estrategia de compra.
Mucha gente está ubicándose en islas muy pequeñas o en zonas totalmente desérticas (por ejemplo el ojo del Sahara). En mi opinión es un error por lo siguiente. Se supone que todo lo construido por el hombre desaparecerá y que comenzaremos construyendo con los recursos cercanos a nuestra parcela, entonces ¿qué sucederá si no tenemos agua, madera, piedra, etc.?, ¿qué sucederá si nos quedamos en un sitio minúsculo alejado en el que no podremos crecer o comerciar por falta de infraestructuras?
Aunque parezca increíble, el lugar más aislado del planeta, la isla Tristan de Acuña, está petada de peña. Bien, es una isla volcánica sin recursos de ningún tipo. ¿Cómo se implementará la supervivencia de esas parcelas, sin recursos básicos iniciales (madera, hierro, piedra, agua, comida?
Creo que todos estamos suponiendo que partiremos de un estado tecnológico avanzado como el actual, pero, ¿y si no es así?. Y en el caso de que lo fuese, ¿qué coste tendría llevar los recursos básicos de construcción allí? En la vida real la isla sobrevive porque les llevan alimentos y medicinas cada pocos días.
Yo, en mi humilde opinión y sin animo de ofender a nadie, pillaría espacio en sitios con agua dulce, alimentos, madera y recursos básicos iniciales (metales, etc.) y posibilidad de acceso al mar. Y además seguir también dos criterios de diversificación distintos, uno en zonas aisladas de otros usuarios (que muchas veces no se corresponden con la realidad, como en el ojo del Sahara) y otra en zonas cercanas a grandes núcleos de concentración de usuarios, así digamos que estarás cubierto. Por ultimo añadir que debería ser un sitio barato.
En mi opinión en la actualidad lo anterior se cumple únicamente en África y zonas de América del Sur y Asia.


----------



## Visrul (25 Ene 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> A ver si alguien nos puede aclarar este embrollo



Los LIT se dan según el número de usuarios que hay en lel país que tienes la propiedad. Un indicador es también el precio de compra.
O sea, cuantas más parcelas vendidas (más usuarios en país) >>> más caro es el suelo en ese país >>> más impuestos recibes por tener propiedades en el mismo, si no me equivoco.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (25 Ene 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Los LIT se dan según el número de usuarios que hay en lel país que tienes la propiedad. Un indicador es también el precio de compra.
> O sea, cuantas más parcelas vendidas (más usuarios en país) >>> más caro es el suelo en ese país >>> más impuestos recibes por tener propiedades en el mismo, si no me equivoco.



Yo pensaba que era así también, pero no estoy muy seguro porque he recibido LIT de afganistán, groenlandia y tayikistán estando los precios muy baratos y con pocos usuarios allí


----------



## AK2 (25 Ene 2021)

El_neutral dijo:


> Todavía no estoy familiarizado con esto, me cuesta buscar ciudades con el mapa



El buscador va bastante mal, pones una ciudad o región y te manda a otro país. Tampoco puedes meter coordenadas porque no lo han hecho compatible pero he leído por parte de la versión oficial que esto ya lo tienen en cuenta y que lo solucionarán pronto.



Kartal dijo:


> Se llama Tongon Gold Mine, si lo buscáis en Google Maps luego es más fácil localizarlo en Earth 2. Ayer todavía quedaban huecos.



Buena ubicación, ¡le echaré un vistazo luego!



PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> si las hubieran hecho más grandes (100x100 o 1000x1000) tendría más sentido



Totalmente de acuerdo, con esto, no sólo están retrasando las posteriores fases esperando a que se llene el planeta sino que además llegará el hartazgo de los usuarios.



PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Es mucho más beneficioso comprar solo un tile cada vez que hagáis una compra, a comprar varios juntos.



Tiene sus ventajas y desventajas. 

Es cierto que teniendo 3 tiles u 8 puedes recibir más impuestos de la de 3 tiles que de la de 8 porque acabo de mirarlo en el mío y tienes razón. No se sigue ningún patrón aparente así que es mejor comprar pocas tiles además de que serán más fáciles de vender en un futuro.

Aunque la desventaja es el poder construir en ellas en las siguientes fases. A más pequeña, menos espacio, pero bueno, a eso aún no hemos llegado.



Visrul dijo:


> un listado a todos los de aquí



Si quieres mírate esta lista de todas las minas de recursos del mundo. Ahí hay cosas interesantes:

Link >> USGS Mineral Resources On-Line Spatial Data



Desmond Humes dijo:


> las baldosas individuales no parecen a priori muy útiles si luego hay que construir



1 sóla tile, bajo mi punto de vista, no parece muy útil para construir pero @PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO tiene razón en que tampoco debe ser muy bueno tener tantísimas, yo lo veo como un inconveniente también.



Visrul dijo:


> ¿qué sucederá si nos quedamos en un sitio minúsculo alejado en el que no podremos crecer o comerciar por falta de infraestructuras?



En eso yo pensaba también y mirando foros, comentarios de la versión oficial y demás, tú podrás desplazarte para buscar recursos o incluso podrás buscar recursos en tu terreno y también cultivar comida. Al mismo tiempo si estás en una mina de oro, dicen que se lo están pensando pero que es probable que puedan saquear tu terreno para hacer el juego más "interesante".


----------



## D_M (25 Ene 2021)

@AK2 porfa, pon mi código en el post de inicio como los demás:

*GCY1BDZ92H*

Gracias


----------



## Visrul (25 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> De mlmento solo estais un poco con los bosques, selvas y minas de oro. Pero ¿Y LAS MINAS DE PIEDRA? Las canteras pueden ser importantes a la hora de construir ciudades enteras. Tampoco buenos terrenos donde cultivar. Por ejemplo en EL ejido en almeria no ha comprado ni dios en los invernaderos y tiene el clima para ponerlos
> *8NBKTKKBOJ*



Te paso tres canteras de caliza que tenía con *cero* ocupación:
Australia: -30.92461, 150.85933
Republica Checa: 49.89028,15.64111
Nueva Zelanda: -46.12893, 168.3811

En breve buscaré mármol, arenisca y cemento. Si te interesa algo específico pídemelo.

Mi código: O9UM1XQGWS


----------



## Kartal (25 Ene 2021)

Yo creo que estamos en fase de diversificar. En mi caso estoy comprando lotes de parcelas de diferentes tamaños en sitios muy dispares: capitales, islas, lagos de agua dulce, costas, minas, bosques, etc.


----------



## AK2 (25 Ene 2021)

@lonchagordista @GeniusForce @Blackest @das kind @Gian Gastone @vacutator @Jebediah @Elbrujo @_LoKy_ @davitin @vilin @Profesor.Poopsnagle @DraghiEmpire @PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO @LostSouls @LuiGi13 @antoniussss @Minak @hornblower @Visrul @Kartal @Desmond Humes @kaluza5 @Polo_00 @Le Fanu @Silverado72 @El_neutral @D_M

*Una sugerencia si os parece bien...* A parte de tener disponibles los códigos en la página principal para beneficiar a quien queramos...

Creo que lo que comentó @PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO de *poner nuestros códigos después de nuestro nombre de usuario* estaría bien para cuando recibimos una comisión, poder devolverla y no volverse loco buscando a esa persona o preguntando quién ha sido.

Yo por mi parte lo haré, pero ya digo, que cada uno haga lo que quiera.


----------



## Polo_00 (25 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Yo creo que estamos en fase de diversificar. En mi caso estoy comprando lotes de parcelas de diferentes tamaños en sitios muy dispares: capitales, islas, lagos de agua dulce, costas, minas, bosques, etc.



Como será la 2da fase? Qué cambios se pueden dar? Por otro lado a la hora de vender tienes que ponerlo a la venta y que alguien te lo compre no? Porque la página no se queda con las baldosas o si?

Yo ahora estoy en pérdidas, creo que no he comprado muy bien pero bueno. Imagino que los gordos ya han salido de aquí.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Ene 2021)

Pero te avisan cuando está pa harvest o no?


----------



## Polo_00 (25 Ene 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero te avisan cuando está pa harvest o no?



Qué es eso de Harvest?


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Ene 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero te avisan cuando está pa harvest o no?



Fase 2, a mediados de 2021.

Se habla de la Essence como elemento principal para obtener recursos. ¿Alguien ha leído algo?

Hay tiles interesantes en ciudades europeas aún. Según muchos usuarios, las capitales pueden ser interesantes por la concentración de recursos/usuarios... Al final lo normal es que las ciudades futuras prosperen en la ubicación actual. Probad por Europa central que hay oportunidades.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Ene 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Qué es eso de Harvest?



'FarmVille', el éxito de las granjas virtuales

A José Luis, un camionero en paro de 31 años que vive en León, le pasó algo similar. Hace cuatro meses creó una granja sólo para que su novia, médico, pudiera ampliar la suya. "Le cogí el gustillo", confiesa. Hoy aventaja a su pareja en puntos. "Si tuviera trabajo, plantaría alcachofas, que son para cuatro días", explica. Pero, por ahora, dedica *un par de horas diarias al juego*. Y si en la vida real ve, por ejemplo, un árbol con los frutos maduros, le dice a su novia: "¡Mira, está pa harvest!".

Como _FarmVille _no se ha traducido al castellano, es habitual que sus usuarios nacionales se expresen en _spanglish_. Así, oímos a Carmen, farmacéutica de 27 años que reside en Barcelona, preguntarle a su amiga "¿tú no tienes _barn_ de caballos?", y explicarle "estoy intentando darle a tu _beetle_ para cogerlo". Ella juega por duplicado, con su granja y con la de su marido, mediante el perfil de él en Facebook.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Ene 2021)

Añádase, por favor.

@Don_Quijote U5RJHT5W17


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ene 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Añádase, por favor.
> 
> @Don_Quijote U5RJHT5W17




*8NBKTKKBOJ*


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ene 2021)

Sabemos si van a eliminar grandes parques como el del retiro o central park. Tenga.os en cuenta que son cosas naturales. Tengo 6 parcelitas que dan justo al retiro 

*8NBKTKKBOJ 5% para ti y para mi. Todos ganamos*


----------



## Kartal (25 Ene 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Fase 2, a mediados de 2021.
> 
> Se habla de la Essence como elemento principal para obtener recursos. ¿Alguien ha leído algo?
> 
> Hay tiles interesantes en ciudades europeas aún. Según muchos usuarios, las capitales pueden ser interesantes por la concentración de recursos/usuarios... Al final lo normal es que las ciudades futuras prosperen en la ubicación actual. Probad por Europa central que hay oportunidades.



Tiene su lógica, y además la mayoría de ciudades están donde están por su buena ubicación y acceso a ciertos recursos naturales (principalmente ríos navegables). Yo en grandes metrópolis no me he metido aún pero sí en otras capitales menores: Sarajevo, Puerto Príncipe, etc.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Sabemos si van a eliminar grandes parques como el del retiro o central park. Tenga.os en cuenta que son cosas naturales. Tengo 6 parcelitas que dan justo al retiro
> 
> *8NBKTKKBOJ 5% para ti y para mi. Todos ganamos*




No entiendo aún muy bien de qué va eso de los códigos, pero tengo una parcelilla en Berlín, otra en Zaragoza y otra en la Antártida.


----------



## Kartal (25 Ene 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No entiendo aún muy bien de qué va eso de los códigos, pero tengo una parcelilla en Berlín, otra en Zaragoza y otra en la Antártida.



Antes de comprar puedes poner un código de referido, y te dan un 5% de esa compra a ti y otro 5% al compañero que ayudas.

En el primer post tienes el listado para ayudarnos mutuamente. Si en algún momento llegas a usar el mío me puedes escribir por privado para devolverte el favor.


----------



## hornblower (25 Ene 2021)

Una cosa: yo entendí en el streaming que los recursos no se ubicarían como lo están actualmente y que se asignarían aleatoriamente aunque las minas y recursos actuales tendrían algún tipo de ventaja. Si alguien sabe algo se agradece.

Imaginaros que se asignan aleatoriamente todos los recursos de todo el planeta en cualquier sitio, habría mucho movimiento de compras y de ventas. En todo caso creo que va a ser una segunda fase muy explosiva.


----------



## hornblower (25 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> El buscador va bastante mal, pones una ciudad o región y te manda a otro país. Tampoco puedes meter coordenadas porque no lo han hecho compatible pero he leído por parte de la versión oficial que esto ya lo tienen en cuenta y que lo solucionarán pronto.



Dónde está el buscador?


----------



## Kartal (25 Ene 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Como será la 2da fase? Qué cambios se pueden dar? Por otro lado a la hora de vender tienes que ponerlo a la venta y que alguien te lo compre no? Porque la página no se queda con las baldosas o si?
> 
> Yo ahora estoy en pérdidas, creo que no he comprado muy bien pero bueno. Imagino que los gordos ya han salido de aquí.



Eso de las pérdidas momentáneas no es demasiado importante, se basa en el valor fluctuante de tus propiedades. Lo importante en esta fase es acumular propiedades para tener más cartas que utilizar más adelante.

Por ahora no están dando demasiados detalles sobre los próximos pasos, pero eso en mi opinión es bueno, así podemos ir apostando por diferentes estrategias. Al final lo lógico es que todas las propiedades sirvan para algo, den más rendimiento o menos.


----------



## AK2 (25 Ene 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Una cosa: yo entendí en el streaming que los recursos no se ubicarían como lo están actualmente y que se asignarían aleatoriamente aunque las minas y recursos actuales tendrían algún tipo de ventaja. Si alguien sabe algo se agradece.



Yo también leí eso. Creo que además de tener los recursos propios del terreno en el que estás, se otorgarían recursos al azar entre territorios.



hornblower dijo:


> Dónde está el buscador?


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ene 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No entiendo aún muy bien de qué va eso de los códigos, pero tengo una parcelilla en Berlín, otra en Zaragoza y otra en la Antártida.



Cuando lo pones te aplicas un 5% de descuento a ti y otro al del codigo. Los dos ganais. Has perdido un 5% de todas tus compras.

No seas gañan y to.a mi codigo *8NBKTKKBOJ*


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Yo también leí eso. Creo que además de tener los recursos propios del terreno en el que estás, se otorgarían recursos al azar entre territorios.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 554266



Yo acabo de comprar una parcelita en la mayor mina del oro del mundo. Estamos hablando entonces que las minas no van a estar donde estan en la actualidad??

Ahora voy por tierras fertiles quizas en la desembocadura del nilo no lo se.

Por cierto el carbon creeis que sera necesario porque las minas de carbon de puertollano creo que estan vacias completamente y asi controlariamos una mina nosotros solos


----------



## AK2 (25 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Estamos hablando entonces que las minas no van a estar donde estan en la actualidad??



A ver, lo ÚNICO que se sabe es que *TODO LO CONSTRUIDO POR EL SER HUMANO VA A DESAPARECER*. Obviamente las minas y recursos naturales no van a desaparecer y se podrá sacar algo de esos recursos naturales, sean cuales sean (oro, diamantes, mármol, carbón, gas...)

Y en las respuestas que da la versión oficial dicen lo mismo:

*Los recursos naturales no van a desaparecer.* Que luego hagan lo que les salga de la polla es otra cosa, pero hasta ahora la versión oficial de ellos es ésta.

*Luego repartirán más recursos a otros territorios* pero no tengo ni puta idea de cómo lo van a hacer ni cuando ni nada; son conjeturas.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Ene 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Fase 2, a mediados de 2021.
> 
> Se habla de la Essence como elemento principal para obtener recursos. ¿Alguien ha leído algo?
> 
> Hay tiles interesantes en ciudades europeas aún. Según muchos usuarios, las capitales pueden ser interesantes por la concentración de recursos/usuarios... Al final lo normal es que las ciudades futuras prosperen en la ubicación actual. Probad por Europa central que hay oportunidades.



La fase 2 debería comenzar en Febrero, están diciendo que "será pronto".

Loa de Essence sólo se sabe lo que dijo Dillon Seo, el pavo ese del Oculus, adjunto captura de lo que dijo. No se sabe nada más aparte de lo que tú has comentado.


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> A ver, lo ÚNICO que se sabe es que *TODO LO CONSTRUIDO POR EL SER HUMANO VA A DESAPARECER*. Obviamente las minas y recursos naturales no van a desaparecer y se podrá sacar algo de esos recursos naturales, sean cuales sean (oro, diamantes, mármol, carbón, gas...)
> 
> Y en las respuestas que da la versión oficial dicen lo mismo:
> 
> ...



Acabo de comprar en la orilla del nilo 3 parcelas de campo. Segun ve loas tierras del nilo son extraordinariamente fertiles. Os paso las coordenadas 30.771160, 30.878360 el sitio esta en la misma orilla del rio cerca de ASLAMAH pegado a un pueblo que no viene el nombre en la misma orilla

Mucho oro madera e historias pero lo principal es que la gente coma no?. Argentina tambien tiene buena fama. Habeis investigado algo? La pampa tiene muchisimos recursos de todo tipo. Se agradeceria la informacion

Mi codigo *8NBKTKKBOJ

me ha sorprendido que uno de los valles mas fertiles del planeta como es el nilo esten vacios*


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ene 2021)

Como digo he comprado tambien en la mejor mina de mundo en tembagapura, mimika en indonesia

Mi codigo *8NBKTKKBOJ ganamos los dos 5% tu y 5% yo*


----------



## Kartal (25 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> A ver, lo ÚNICO que se sabe es que *TODO LO CONSTRUIDO POR EL SER HUMANO VA A DESAPARECER*. Obviamente las minas y recursos naturales no van a desaparecer y se podrá sacar algo de esos recursos naturales, sean cuales sean (oro, diamantes, mármol, carbón, gas...)
> 
> Y en las respuestas que da la versión oficial dicen lo mismo:
> 
> ...



Exacto. Yo entendí que, aunque habrá un elemento de aleatoriedad, si compras en un lugar donde actualmente hay una mina de oro sería más probable que de ahí saques beneficio, aunque lo dijo un poco de pasada y desanimando de comprar en campos petrolíferos.

Por eso, como decía antes, es bueno diversificar y no poner todos los huevos en el mismo cesto.


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Exacto. Yo entendí que, aunque habrá un elemento de aleatoriedad, si compras en un lugar donde actualmente hay una mina de oro sería más probable que de ahí saques beneficio, aunque lo dijo un poco de pasada y desanimando de comprar en campos petrolíferos.
> 
> Por eso, como decía antes, es bueno diversificar y no poner todos los huevos en el mismo cesto.



Joder pues yo compre un monton en malabo. Alli de productos creo que es la planta de cacao. Luego diversificado mucho y comprado pocas casillas.

Pero creo que el truco aqui va a estar en el agua. Creo que es lo unico que no van a poder mover. Casi todas mis propiedades estan junto al mar. Y alguna otra juntk a un rio con salida directa. Algunas otras no o estan cerca

*8NBKTKKBOJ*


----------



## Desmond Humes (25 Ene 2021)

Estoy convencido que el nuevo mapa va a ser el que ellos quieran y que no habrá demasiadas coincidencias con la realidad. Es literalmente imposible que la gente detrás de earth2 se pongan a discriminar qué partes del planeta son piedra, madera, agua, hielo, arena, nieve... y mucho menos ser capaces de delimitarlo con exactitud. Las baldosas son demasiado pequeñas como para otorgarles esa exactitud. Sería un trabajo de chinos.

Tampoco sé como van a equilibrar bien todas las inversiones que está haciendo la gente en terrenos que tienen un alto precio sin demasiada justificación, como lo de Estados Unidos... Tengo mucha curiosidad, pero me temo que faltan muchas semanas. He querido entender que ni siquiera han empezado aún con su campaña de márketing.

Dicho eso, voy a ver como están las cosas por el Amazonas


----------



## Kartal (25 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pero creo que el truco aqui va a estar en el agua. Creo que es lo unico que no van a poder mover



Puede ser, yo también lo creo. Por eso la mayoría de mis propiedades están junto a ríos, lagos de agua dulce o costas.

Será interesante ver cómo evoluciona la plataforma.


----------



## Kartal (25 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Estoy convencido que el nuevo mapa va a ser el que ellos quieran y que no habrá demasiadas coincidencias con la realidad. Es literalmente imposible que la gente detrás de earth2 se pongan a discriminar qué partes del planeta son piedra, madera, agua, hielo, arena, nieve... y mucho menos ser capaces de delimitarlo con exactitud. Las baldosas son demasiado pequeñas como para otorgarles esa exactitud. Sería un trabajo de chinos.




Por supuesto, y es que es lo normal. Hay que ser razonables con las expectativas.

En cuanto a la fecha de inicio de la Fase 2, tampoco creo que alarguen demasiado esta fase, podría ser contraproducente. Por si acaso mejor posicionarse bien ahora con una cartera maja y variada de parcelas. Dijeron que estaría lo antes posible. Si esto se sigue viralizando quizás en una semana ya no queden terrenos de Clase 2, al menos no a los precios actuales.


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Estoy convencido que el nuevo mapa va a ser el que ellos quieran y que no habrá demasiadas coincidencias con la realidad. Es literalmente imposible que la gente detrás de earth2 se pongan a discriminar qué partes del planeta son piedra, madera, agua, hielo, arena, nieve... y mucho menos ser capaces de delimitarlo con exactitud. Las baldosas son demasiado pequeñas como para otorgarles esa exactitud. Sería un trabajo de chinos.
> 
> Tampoco sé como van a equilibrar bien todas las inversiones que está haciendo la gente en terrenos que tienen un alto precio sin demasiada justificación, como lo de Estados Unidos... Tengo mucha curiosidad, pero me temo que faltan muchas semanas. He querido entender que ni siquiera han empezado aún con su campaña de márketing.
> 
> Dicho eso, voy a ver como están las cosas por el Amazonas




Joder pues esperemos que los rios los mantengan en su sitio. Pero como dices como no metan cientos de becarios a toquetear el planeta van a poner lo que les salga de la poya. Y veremos si ellos en sus terrenos no se aprovechan y se ponen lo mejor.

Lo que dijero esque era una copia de este mundo pero sin nada humano para empezar de 0. Creo que en lineas generales deberian mantenerlo todo igual y las minas de oro mas importantes no moverlas. Aprochar por si os interesa la mayor mina de oro del mundo en tembagapura en uno de los bordes del hoyo hacia la izquierda hay una banderita española solitaria. Ese soy yo. Poneros si quereis cerca que hay algun hueco libre.
Si dejan las mejores minas esta es la mejor del mundo

Mi codigo *8NBKTKKBOJ*


----------



## Polo_00 (25 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Acabo de comprar en la orilla del nilo 3 parcelas de campo. Segun ve loas tierras del nilo son extraordinariamente fertiles. Os paso las coordenadas 30.771160, 30.878360 el sitio esta en la misma orilla del rio cerca de ASLAMAH pegado a un pueblo que no viene el nombre en la misma orilla
> 
> Mucho oro madera e historias pero lo principal es que la gente coma no?. Argentina tambien tiene buena fama. Habeis investigado algo? La pampa tiene muchisimos recursos de todo tipo. Se agradeceria la informacion
> 
> ...



Yo compré en la Patagonia en Argentina y en Alaska, atención que algo me dice que por ser tan cara cada baldosa en Alaska, algo esconde, nada menos que 43$ por baldosa.


----------



## D_M (25 Ene 2021)

Me he enterado en el Discord oficial y en un vídeo de youtube muy reciente que se va a crear la primera megacity en "Liberia" y que la peña está comprando como loca todo FOMO a tope.

Yo acabo de comprar un par de parcelitas, puede ser un buen pelotasssso (usar mi código GCY1BDZ92H y os sigo pasando info de la buena todo insider ahí, hamijos).


----------



## Desmond Humes (25 Ene 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Yo compré en la Patagonia en Argentina y en Alaska, atención que algo me dice que por ser tan cara cada baldosa en Alaska, algo esconde, nada menos que 43$ por baldosa.





Hamijo eso es a lo que me refería, Alaska está carísima por el simple motivo de que pertenece a Estados Unidos, donde más se ha comprado y crecido las ventas. Cualquier balsosa allí está ahora a 44, la pongas en Manhattan o la pongas en Alaska...






A ver si pronto pegan subida las de España para que den réditos.


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Ene 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Una cosa: yo entendí en el streaming que los recursos no se ubicarían como lo están actualmente y que se asignarían aleatoriamente aunque las minas y recursos actuales tendrían algún tipo de ventaja. Si alguien sabe algo se agradece.
> 
> Imaginaros que se asignan aleatoriamente todos los recursos de todo el planeta en cualquier sitio, habría mucho movimiento de compras y de ventas. En todo caso creo que va a ser una segunda fase muy explosiva.



¿El streaming está disponible en algún sitio?


----------



## Kartal (25 Ene 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿El streaming está disponible en algún sitio?


----------



## LostSouls (25 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder pues esperemos que los rios los mantengan en su sitio. Pero como dices como no metan cientos de becarios a toquetear el planeta van a poner lo que les salga de la poya. Y veremos si ellos en sus terrenos no se aprovechan y se ponen lo mejor.
> 
> Lo que dijero esque era una copia de este mundo pero sin nada humano para empezar de 0. Creo que en lineas generales deberian mantenerlo todo igual y las minas de oro mas importantes no moverlas. Aprochar por si os interesa la mayor mina de oro del mundo en tembagapura en uno de los bordes del hoyo hacia la izquierda hay una banderita española solitaria. Ese soy yo. Poneros si quereis cerca que hay algun hueco libre.
> Si dejan las mejores minas esta es la mejor del mundo
> ...



Te habrá llegado algo, he usado tu código, gracias por la info!! 
Estoy haciendo pedrea con códigos aleatorios, hoy meto 20$, dejo mi código por si alguien sale de compras hoy
9PMU9AI4F0


----------



## D_M (25 Ene 2021)

*VENDO TERRENO COJONUDO "CLASE 1"*

Nº de tiles: *100.*
Ubicación: *Cairo (Egipto).*
Valor actual de mercado: *E$151.30* y subiendo.
Precio al que lo vendo: *E$145.00.*

Si miras el "Property History", verás evidencia de que es terreno que se vende muy bien ya que ha pasado de manos varias veces:

Earth 2


----------



## D_M (25 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> *VENDO TERRENO COJONUDO "CLASE 1"*
> 
> Nº de tiles: *100.*
> Ubicación: *Cairo (Egipto).*
> ...



Ya lo vendí, en menos de 2 horas hice la compraventa, jaja. Mi primera compraventa, que guapo:





@PocoTú este mensaje confirma que si hay compraventa.


----------



## Desmond Humes (25 Ene 2021)

Hay buenos precios a veces en Marketplace, no lo había usado hasta ahora. Yo no tenía terrenos clase 1 y quería tener alguno. 
He comprado 59 tiles por 25$ en Puerto Príncipe, muy bien situados además. A menos de 0.5 la baldosa.


----------



## D_M (25 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Hay buenos precios a veces en Marketplace, no lo había usado hasta ahora. Yo no tenía terrenos clase 1 y quería tener alguno.
> He comprado 59 tiles por 25$ en Puerto Príncipe, muy bien situados además. A menos de 0.5 la baldosa.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 554586



Si, aunque hay que tener cuidado, hay mucho hijoputa que pone en la descripción que es "Class 1", pero en verdad es "Class 2" o "Class 3" y te la meten doblada.


----------



## Polo_00 (25 Ene 2021)

Yo también he leído otro rumor de África, pero más sobre Ghana o el Congo, pero ni idea, sólo rumores.


----------



## parserito (25 Ene 2021)

Yo esque no lo veo, igual es que soy gilipollas. Solo le veo el sentido a comprar lugares importantes tipo la punta del everest, la torre eiffel, la casa blanca, para que otro mas tonto que tu te la recompre, fuera de eso no le veo la logica.


----------



## D_M (25 Ene 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Yo también he leído otro rumor de África, pero más sobre Ghana o el Congo, pero ni idea, sólo rumores.



Libera está subiendo y subirá como la espuma. Ahora está a 2 y pico pavos la tile, pero es posible que se ponga igual de cara que EEUU teniéndo en cuenta que los que están creando el juego han decidido oficialmente ayer o hace poquisimo crear ahí su megacity.

Como veis, os traigo noticias frescas, asi que porfa, usad mi código: GCY1BDZ92H


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Libera está subiendo y subirá como la espuma. Ahora está a 2 y pico pavos la tile, pero es posible que se ponga igual de cara que EEUU teniéndo en cuenta que los que están creando el juego han decidido oficialmente ayer o hace poquisimo crear ahí su megacity.
> 
> Como veis, os traigo noticias frescas, asi que porfa, usad mi código: GCY1BDZ92H



Que les follen a los creadores no pienso gastar nada mas en este puto juego y menos comprar como borregos donde ellos digan


----------



## AK2 (25 Ene 2021)

No digo que sea así como decís, pero...

Si tan democrático quieren que sea Earth 2, los creadores no deberían estar creando ciudades donde se van a otorgar más privilegios que en otro sitio. Lo dudo mucho. Serán ciudades creadas por grupos de Whatsapp, Telegram o de chat.

*Earth 2 quiere mantener todo en secreto e ir soltando con cuentagotas* y por la red hay muchas mentiras aunque no dudo que haya gente con información privilegiada.

Hoy voy a hacer una compra para devolver un código pero no voy a comprar más hasta Febrero, me parece que estamos en un momento muerto que no sirve de mucho seguir gastando.


----------



## Desmond Humes (25 Ene 2021)

parserito dijo:


> Yo esque no lo veo, igual es que soy gilipollas. Solo le veo el sentido a comprar lugares importantes tipo la punta del everest, la torre eiffel, la casa blanca, para que otro mas tonto que tu te la recompre, fuera de eso no le veo la logica.




Así es, yo pensaba lo mismo al principio, y luego me enteré de que en la siguiente fase todo sería bastante distinto.

Básicamente no importa cuanto se revalorice un terreno, solo se saca dinero si pones algo a la venta y la gente lo compra. El juego no te devuelve lo que compres. Y es imposible que vayamos a vender todo lo que hemos comprado.
Además no es sencillo tramitar el pago de los beneficios, hay que darse de alta en Transferwise, crear cuenta, y que validen sin problema. Todo lo contrario que para comprar, que lo ponen muy fácil con paypal.

Hay más opciones de ganar dinero invirtiendo estos cuatro duros en bolsa, o incluso en casas de apuestas. Esto es más bien jugar en un casino, pero en el que ni siquiera conocemos las reglas del juego.


----------



## D_M (25 Ene 2021)

CLASS 2 - SUPER DISCOUNT AND EASY SALE (SEE FOR YOURSELF HOW IN "PROPERTY HISTORY" THIS LAND WAS TRADED SEVERAL TIMES) VALUABLE NATURAL RESOURCES. - CURRENT MARKET PRICE: E$143.13 - PRICE FOR YOU: E$99.99.

LINK: Earth 2


----------



## Polo_00 (25 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> No digo que sea así como decís, pero...
> 
> Si tan democrático quieren que sea Earth 2, los creadores no deberían estar creando ciudades donde se van a otorgar más privilegios que en otro sitio. Lo dudo mucho. Serán ciudades creadas por grupos de Whatsapp, Telegram o de chat.
> 
> ...




Eso pienso yo, sólo rumores, como con las criptomonedas, lo que pasa que muchos entran al trapo y bombean el precio pero sin motivo y sin ningún argumento. Y luego cuando cae, se queda atrapado todo dios. Ni de coña meto yo ahí.


----------



## D_M (25 Ene 2021)

@Polo_00 @Elbrujo sin ánimo de ofender pero, si E2 os parece una mierda, no sé que cojones haceis en este hilo.
Lo peor que puede uno hacer es meter pasta y en vez de mantener el ánimo con el proyecto, ponerlo a parir, es como montar un negocio y decirle a todos que es una mierda, tirar piedras sobre tu tejado.


----------



## Polo_00 (25 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> @Polo_00 @Elbrujo sin ánimo de ofender pero, si E2 os parece una mierda, no sé que cojones haceis en este hilo.
> Lo peor que puede uno hacer es meter pasta y en vez de mantener el ánimo con el proyecto, ponerlo a parir, es como montar un negocio y decirle a todos que es una mierda, tirar piedras sobre tu tejado.



Quién lo ha puesto a parir?, he dicho que no me fío de los rumores y los grupos de pumpeo. D_M@eldislexico. Te recomiendo que aprendas a leer.


----------



## Desmond Humes (25 Ene 2021)

Caballeros, por favor...


----------



## Blackest (25 Ene 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Me interesaban unas casillas concretas en Uzbekistan y he hecho una oferta bastante por encima del precio. Cuando han aceptado ha subido de 0,47 aprox que estaban a 2,5... ya sé que es algo temporal hasta que se ajuste pero hay que estar advertidos
> Ver archivo adjunto 553854
> 
> ese pico es el mío



Interesante, podrías comprar por encima del precio de mercado, esperar a que el sistema te sube la valoracion y luego venderselo a algun pardillo a menos precio que el nuevo precio y a mas del precio que lo compraste.



Elbrujo dijo:


> Acabo de comprar en la orilla del nilo 3 parcelas de campo. Segun ve loas tierras del nilo son extraordinariamente fertiles. Os paso las coordenadas 30.771160, 30.878360 el sitio esta en la misma orilla del rio cerca de ASLAMAH pegado a un pueblo que no viene el nombre en la misma orilla
> 
> Mucho oro madera e historias pero lo principal es que la gente coma no?. Argentina tambien tiene buena fama. Habeis investigado algo? La pampa tiene muchisimos recursos de todo tipo. Se agradeceria la informacion
> 
> ...



Hay rios también muy fertiles, los grandes ríos de China India o del sudeste asiatico (opción mas barata) historicamente han dado mas cocsechas que los rios occidentales. Por eso ahí tienen tanta población, yo antes que el nilo pillaría alguno en Myanmar o Camboya o Vietnam.


Polo_00 dijo:


> Yo compré en la Patagonia en Argentina y en Alaska, atención que algo me dice que por ser tan cara cada baldosa en Alaska, algo esconde, nada menos que 43$ por baldosa.



No, vale 44 pavos porque la gente ha comprado mucho en EEUU y por eso sube tanto el precio, los precios suben por paises enteros no por regiones..
Para mi quien haya comprado en EEUU a estas alturas la ha cagado pero bien.


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> @Polo_00 @Elbrujo sin ánimo de ofender pero, si E2 os parece una mierda, no sé que cojones haceis en este hilo.
> Lo peor que puede uno hacer es meter pasta y en vez de mantener el ánimo con el proyecto, ponerlo a parir, es como montar un negocio y decirle a todos que es una mierda, tirar piedras sobre tu tejado.



Uno nunca debe perder el espiritu critico


----------



## Kartal (25 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Para mi quien haya comprado en EEUU a estas alturas la ha cagado pero bien.



Nunca se sabe... igual para compensar meten un algoritmo para que las parcelas en los países más caros den más beneficio o de alguna manera tengan más recursos.

Yo no tengo en USA pero por ahora no podemos decir que una estrategia es mejor que la otra hasta se sepa algo más, y la información va saliendo a cuentagotas.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (25 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Para mi quien haya comprado en EEUU a estas alturas la ha cagado pero bien.



No he comprado nada pero me gustaría saber por qué.


----------



## D_M (25 Ene 2021)

Hoy dediqué varias horas a enterarme de cosas en el discord de E2, y varios han sido los que me han dicho que la hacer "withdraw", les ha llegado la pasta al querer sacarla sin problemas salvo un poco de retraso en algunos casos. Un tío de hecho sacó pasta varias veces y me dijo que una de las veces le tardó un día, otra vez casi una semana, pero vamos que llegar le llegó vía TransferWise, asi que bueno saber que gente está pillando pasta.

Lo de introducir la "E" junto al símbolo del dólar ha sido un poco cagada porque hay quien le surge dudas ahora si van a hacer una especie de token suyo del juego y se va a cambiar el dinero metido por moneda de mentirijilla, pero insisten que no, que 1 "E" sigue siendo equivalente a 1 USD, que simplemente lo han bautizado así.

Propinas, please: GCY1BDZ92H


----------



## EXTOUAREG (26 Ene 2021)

Mi código por si el OP lo quiere poner en el listado es: ZUAEZYLBH8

Yo estoy comprando edificios emblemáticos de Madrid, Berlín, Londres o París, que asombrosamente se les habían pasado por alto a los inversores mas pontentes, las zonas masificadas son los centros de las grandes ciudades donde absolutamente todo esta vendido.


----------



## antoniussss (26 Ene 2021)

Hoy he visto zonas de clase 1 en paises raros vendiéndose en el mercado por 0,25.


Dado que según el juego es el que mas "Dividendos" da, se lo he comprado a un francés...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (26 Ene 2021)

En vista de que se trata además de reconstruir el mundo partiendo de cero, por si acaso las propiedades inmobiliarias no valieran mucho,acabo de comprar en una localidad española en zona de baja montaña, cerca de una sierra importante unas parcelas que incluyen en el mismo pack una casa, un río, un puente histórico, terreno y muchos árboles, lo que me garantizaría un terreno edificable en caso de no haber nada, agua dulce abundante, un sitio de paso de viajeros por el que poder cobrar peaje cuando construya yo mi propio puente, me consta que históricamente en ese puente se cobraban impuestos de paso en la antigüedad,tendría también pesca, plantas, y tierra fértil para huerto o animales.

No es en Toledo Norte 

También he comprado un trozo de playa en una isla turística española que me da tierra y mar en la misma parcela.

Mi código: ZUAEZYLBH8


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2021)

Bienvenidos a los nuevos del hilo. Gracias por las sugerencias, las tendremos en cuenta en las próximas compras.

En el 1er post tienes un listado de códigos de los que participamos en el hilo. Si en algún momento llegáis a usar el mío por favor avisadme por privado para devolveros el favor, a veces es muy difícil identificaros ya que vuestro nick es diferente en Earth 2. O como recomendó ayer un estimado Moheliano, poneos el código después de vuestro nick en E2, esto también facilita el ayudaros. 

O76OWLUYZ1


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Ene 2021)

madre mía esto está lleno de tarados que se creen terratenientes, que de pequeños no les hacían caso su papá y su mamá



el creador de esa página web debe estar despollándose, y haciendose muchimillonario, claro.


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> madre mía esto está lleno de tarados que se creen terratenientes, que de pequeños no les hacían caso su papá y su mamá




Pues el que da más indicios de sufrir un déficit de atención eres tú. Que te mejores.


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2021)

Si estáis buscando minas de Oro hay una que todavía tienes algunas parcelas disponibles en Burkina Faso, un país que todavía está muy barato. Si buscáis en Google Maps "Youga Gold Mine" lo localizaréis muy fácilmente.


----------



## Le Fanu (26 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Bienvenidos a los nuevos del hilo. Gracias por las sugerencias, las tendremos en cuenta en las próximas compras.
> 
> En el 1er post tienes un listado de códigos de los que participamos en el hilo. Si en algún momento llegáis a usar el mío por favor avisadme por privado para devolveros el favor, a veces es muy difícil identificaros ya que vuestro nick es diferente en Earth 2. O como recomendó ayer un estimado Moheliano, poneos el código después de vuestro nick en E2, esto también facilita el ayudaros.
> 
> O76OWLUYZ1



Acabo de usar tú codigo en Earth 2. Te habrán llegado + 0.23.

Te dejo el mío para tus futuras transacciones: BIKXMV5FRY


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Acabo de usar tú codigo en Earth 2. Te habrán llegado + 0.23.
> 
> Te dejo el mío para tus futuras transacciones: BIKXMV5FRY




Cuenta con ello


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Cuenta con ello




Por probar, he comprado un tile de mierda en a tomar por culo.
Sólo era para saber cómo iba lo de los códigos...

He usado el tuyo.


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Por probar, he comprado un tile de mierda en a tomar por culo.
> Sólo era para saber cómo iba lo de los códigos...
> 
> He usado el tuyo.



Muchas gracias por la colaboración, compañero. ¿Quién te iba a decir hace un par de semanas que ibas a ser el dueño de una parcela junto a un glaciar en la isla de Georgia del Sur? XD


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la colaboración, compañero. ¿Quién te iba a decir hace un par de semanas que ibas a ser el dueño de una parcela junto a un glaciar en la isla de Georgia del Sur? XD



Pues tengo otra en la Antártida que mola mogollón.
Tengo intención de montar allí un club de putas.


----------



## Desmond Humes (26 Ene 2021)

Gracias por usar mi código, me ha llegado el porcentaje. Ya no pediré más, para que se vaya distribuyendo en quien aún no ha recibido.




VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> que se creen terratenientes



Eso es exactamente lo que más me atrae a mi del juego, y no sé qué le puede encontrar alguien de extraño. Hay cientos de ejemplos de mecánicas similares, (monopoly, risk, Civilization, etc...) solo que en este caso el "mapeado es real", y le echas a esto la calderilla que quieras. Lo mínimo por lo que puedes participar son tres céntimos de euro, y estás dentro.
Por el tono del mensaje tampoco creo que te interese debatirlo, pero está bien.

Lo que le falta a esto es un servicio de mensajería entre usuarios. Que no tenga algo tan sencillo como eso me hace ver qué no es tan "juego" como a mi me gustaría, pero habrá que esperar a ver.


----------



## Le Fanu (26 Ene 2021)

Yo también he pensado lo de la mensajería. Y también lo de poder seguir seguir localizaciones, o a usuarios. Supongo que quizás esas medidas tengan más sentido en la segunda fase, veremos...


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2021)

Vale, veo que no soy el único que echa de menos lo enviarse mensajes entre usuarios dentro de la plataforma... 

De hecho una de las grandes claves para que un proyecto de esta magnitud eche raíces y tenga futuro es que se formen comunidades. Y en ese sentido podemos estar tranquilos, lo que se ve por ahí (discord, facebook, youtube...) es impresionante para las pocas semanas que lleva Earth 2. Como muestra os dejo un botón:


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

Earth 2

Creo que es un pozo de petroleo. He investigado y la region es rica en petroleo Mi ultima adquisicion

Mi codigo 8NBKTKKBOJ


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2021)

Hola compatriotas Mohelianos, comparto con vosotros algunas perlitas que ha dejado en discord uno de los desarrolladores de Earth 2:

- Van a introducir un recurso propio de la plataforma llamado Essence y parece ser que de alguna manera interactuará con los recursos naturales ya existentes en la tierra. Esto va en la línea de lo que os comenté ayer, que seguramente harán algo para que todos los terrenos sean de alguna manera productivos, independientemente de dónde estén situados. Ya confirmaron que el tema de los recursos tendrá un factor aleatorio.

- Siempre habrá la posibilidad de jugar gratis. No será una plataforma de pay-per-play exclusivamente. Todo dependerá de las expectativas de cada uno, supongo. Pero parece ser que permitirán seguir disfrutando sin estar obligado a meter pasta en cada fase.

- Las clases de parcela son independientes del sistema de recursos que se implementará.

- Ya están trabajando en algún aspecto de la Fase 3. Lo siento por los que pronostican que van a coger el dinero y salir corriendo. No tiene pinta de eso. Con toda la gente que hay detrás van a ganar mucho más dinero si el proyecto sigue adelante.


Esto es todo por ahora. Cuando me entere de algo más lo compartiré con vosotros.

Para conseguir un 5% de descuento en cada compra recordad usar cualquier código de los que están en la lista del post inicial, incluyendo el mío de vez en cuando 

O76OWLUYZ1


----------



## Desmond Humes (26 Ene 2021)

Muy interesante.


Hablando de la parte financiera de todo esto, habrá que ver que valor seguirán teniendo los terrenos y la oportunidad de poder conseguir más.
Por poner un ejemplo a pequeña escala: los foreros que estamos en este hilo.

Si alguien aquí desea salir del juego y otra persona desea crecer dentro de él, lo beneficioso para las dos partes sería acordar la venta del terreno de uno hacia el otro.
Pero si sigue habiendo millones de parcelas sin vender como va a ser el caso, el valor es casi nulo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (26 Ene 2021)

Me han llegado como 35$ de saldo. El que haya sido si es de aquí que me lo comente y tras verificar usaré el suyo en siguientes operaciones.

ZUAEZYLBH8


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2021)

Estoy seguro que para cuando implementen la Fase 2 no habrán tantas parcelas vacías disponibles. Es cuestión de esperar y ver cómo lo hacen.

Otra cosa que han comentado de pasada uno de los desarrolladores es sobre la energía eléctrica y solar


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hola compatriotas Mohelianos, comparto con vosotros algunas perlitas que ha dejado en discord uno de los desarrolladores de Earth 2:
> 
> - Van a introducir un recurso propio de la plataforma llamado Essence y parece ser que de alguna manera interactuará con los recursos naturales ya existentes en la tierra. Esto va en la línea de lo que os comenté ayer, que seguramente harán algo para que todos los terrenos sean de alguna manera productivos, independientemente de dónde estén situados. Ya confirmaron que el tema de los recursos tendrá un factor aleatorio.
> 
> ...




Hay que aclarar esto de los recursos osea que estamos como gilipollas buscando pozos petroliferos y minas de oro para comprar y resulta que van a poner los recursos donde les salga de la puta polla a ellos. Pues no me parece bien. Almenos no con lo mas importantes porque asumo que no pueden explorar todo el mundo buscando lo que hay en cada sitio. Pero joder....


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Estoy seguro que para cuando implementen la Fase 2 no habrán tantas parcelas vacías disponibles. Es cuestión de esperar y ver cómo lo hacen.
> 
> Otra cosa que han comentado de pasada uno de los desarrolladores es sobre la energía eléctrica y solar



Que ha dicho de la energia?


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

Otra cosa que he pensado. Imaginemos que compro una parcela perdida por ahi de la mano de dios. Al estar la parcela sola no le daran una parte de los terrenos de alrededor gratis?


----------



## D_M (26 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Estoy seguro que para cuando implementen la Fase 2 no habrán tantas parcelas vacías disponibles. Es cuestión de esperar y ver cómo lo hacen.
> 
> Otra cosa que han comentado de pasada uno de los desarrolladores es sobre la energía eléctrica y solar



Ha especular con el sol como cabrones 







Darme propina por el mapita, please: GCY1BDZ92H


----------



## D_M (26 Ene 2021)

Señores, propongo hacer un hilo de compraventa de tiles entre foreros, pero que no sea un puto caos, vamos que lo suyo sería seguir todos una convención de nombres a la hora de anunciar unos tiles, por un ejemplo (abierto a sugerencias y mejora):

*Clase 2 - 10 tiles - precio mercado 26/01/2021: E$25 - precio venta: E$22 - Egipto - Cairo - Zona transitada - (URL aquí)
Clase 1 - 2 tiles - precio mercado 26/01/2021: E$40 - precio venta: E$33 - Perú - Lima - Materia prima (Oro) - (URL aquí)*

Es que abrí el hilo EARTH2.IO: Hilo de compraventa de "tiles" entre foreros. pero es un desmadre con la peña opinando, que si es un scam y mierdas. La idea que propongo es que cada uno ponga su mensaje con la linea o lineas que anuncian tus tiles y ya.

¿Qué opinais?


----------



## GeniusForce (26 Ene 2021)

Estoy de acuerdo en lo del chat entre usuarios, es muy necesario para futuras estrategias en el juego.


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Ha especular con el sol como cabrones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es una buena escusa para dar prioridad a sitios donde nadie a comprado una puta mierda. Nadie ha comprado en el desierto de argelia ni otros desiertos. Estos cabrones no dan puntada sin hilo y me estan empezando a tocar los cojones

Por cierto la mineria de carbon esta totalmente abandonada


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en lo del chat entre usuarios, es muy necesario para futuras estrategias en el juego.



Yo creo que deberiamos poner un punto en el mapa aunque sea en el desierto mas barato al lado del mar y comprar todos como locos pero en ese punto. El dia de mañana podemos crear una ciudad o algo y coordinarnos. Pero tiene que ser muy localizado alejado de jugadores de otros paises y solo nuestro.

8NBKTKKBOJ


----------



## Remero (26 Ene 2021)

Hola confloreros. Pillo sitio.

Llego tarde al hilo pero espero que no a E2. Yo he pasado de buscar minas y cosas así y me he centrado en playas o en ciudades, pensando que las ciudades están por lo general edificadas en sitios interesantes y que al menos te aseguras tener gente alrededor (para lo bueno y lo malo). 

Tengo tiles en Bilbao, Vitoria, Madrid, Vilnius (Lituania), lucca (Italia), Tallin (Estonia), Liechtenstein, Andorra, Irlanda, Sarajevo, playa bávaro (rep. dominicana), Kampala (Uganda), fiji, Bogotá, Mauricio, santo Tomé y Príncipe, jersey, malta, Turkmenistán, Katmandú (Nepal) y Laos. En vuestra isla burbuja no me animé a comprar.

Visto así parece un montón, pero son parcelas pequeñas en general de unas pocas tiles cada una o cómo mucho algunas decenas. Creo que, llegada la hora, va a ser más fácil vender parcelas pequeñas.

Esperemos que en la diversificación esté la clave.


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo creo que deberiamos poner un punto en el mapa aunque sea en el desierto mas barato al lado del mar y comprar todos como locos pero en ese punto. El dia de mañana podemos crear una ciudad o algo y coordinarnos. Pero tiene que ser muy localizado alejado de jugadores de otros paises y solo nuestro.



Propongo frontera entre peru y chile junto a la costa. La ciudad mas cercana arica ya tiene compradores. La idea esque solo estemos nosotros. Aqui segun el mapa hay sol de cojones. Insisto que estemos solo nosotros me da igual donde. INSISTO SERIA NO PARA COMPRAR EN ARICA. SINO EN LA FRONTERA PARA ESTAR SOLOS.

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡PENSAR QUE PODER DECIDIR ENTRE TODOS PARA UNA CIUDAD PUEDE SER POTENCIALMENTE IMPORTANTE , QUIZAS SEA LO MAS IMPORTANTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Earth 2


SI ENCONTRAIS UN SITIO SOLITARIO Y BUENO QUE OS GUSTE MAS DECIDLO Y HASTA LO PODEMOS VOTAR


8NBKTKKBOJ


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Propongo frontera entre peru y chile junto a la costa. La ciudad mas cercana arica ya tiene compradores. La idea esque solo estemos nosotros. Aqui segun el mapa hay sol de cojones. Insisto que estemos solo nosotros me da igual donde. INSISTO SERIA NO PARA COMPRAR EN ARICA. SINO EN LA FRONTERA PARA ESTAR SOLOS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Otra opcion sahara

Earth 2

Sera español


----------



## D_M (26 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo creo que deberiamos poner un punto en el mapa aunque sea en el desierto mas barato al lado del mar y comprar todos como locos pero en ese punto. El dia de mañana podemos crear una ciudad o algo y coordinarnos. Pero tiene que ser muy localizado alejado de jugadores de otros paises y solo nuestro.
> 
> 8NBKTKKBOJ



Buena idea. Propongo Trinidad y Tobago, es de los sitios más baratos y con un montón de arboles, asi de querer vender, uno puede sacarse pasta por las materias primas en vez de comprar terreno que no tiene utilidad. Eso o cerca de una mina de oro que también las hay por $0,40 el tile.


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Buena idea. Propongo Trinidad y Tobago, es de los sitios más baratos y con un montón de arboles, asi de querer vender, uno puede sacarse pasta por las materias primas en vez de comprar terreno que no tiene utilidad. Eso o cerca de una mina de oro que también las hay por $0,40 el tile.



Recordar la idea que tengo esque sea un aitio que no haya nadie ni pueda haberlo en el futuro. En trinidad habra alguna bandera extranjera. No buscaria sitio de recursos sino sitio que sea exclusivo para nosotros y que este junto al mar. En el sahara hay radiacion solar por un tubo y nadie va a comprar. Esque si no va a ser como cuando empezamos a comprar en moheli.

Ademas os pediria que pusierais las casillas juntas. La idea es crear una ciudad burbuja


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Hay que aclarar esto de los recursos osea que estamos como gilipollas buscando pozos petroliferos y minas de oro para comprar y resulta que van a poner los recursos donde les salga de la puta polla a ellos. Pues no me parece bien. Almenos no con lo mas importantes porque asumo que no pueden explorar todo el mundo buscando lo que hay en cada sitio. Pero joder....



Creo que ya lo hemos hablado eso por aquí. En el streaming oficial se dijo que una actual mina de oro en principio sí tendría más posibilidades de dar mayor beneficio. Y lo que han dicho ahora de que Essence interactuará con los recursos naturales existentes en el planeta lo confirma.

Por eso lo que dije de diversificar. Está bien tener minas de oro, yo también tengo, pero no hay que volverse loco porque seguramente todos los terrenos darán algún tipo de beneficio. El oro es importante, pero también la madera, la piedra o el agua dulce.


----------



## Visrul (26 Ene 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Me han llegado como 35$ de saldo. El que haya sido si es de aquí que me lo comente y tras verificar usaré el suyo en siguientes operaciones.
> 
> ZUAEZYLBH8



Joer, si eso es más del doble de lo que tengo yo invertido incluyendo todos los que me han dado el 5% de sus adquisiciones


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

Como conseguis copiar las ubicaciones? Yo no soy capaz pensaba que era poniendo el enlace


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

Opcion 3 frontera entre egipto y libia junto al mar. Comprando en libia que es mas barato


----------



## D_M (26 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como conseguis copiar las ubicaciones? Yo no soy capaz pensaba que era poniendo el enlace



tienes que usar la URL en la que entras a tu propiedad, cuando te sale el mapa y tus tiles ya seleccionadas por defecto, esa es la URL buena.

Ejemplo:

Earth 2


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> tienes que usar la URL en la que entras a tu propiedad, cuando te sale el mapa y tus tiles ya seleccionadas por defecto, esa es la URL buena.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> Earth 2



No me deja y no tengo tiempo. 

Como digo opcion 3 frontera entre libia y egipto junto al mar. Comprar lado libia que esta muy bien de precio. Creo que podria ser muy interesqnte


----------



## Visrul (26 Ene 2021)

Me parece a mi que los creadores se están columpiando un huevo. A ver como van a explicar a la peña que compro en USA a la mitad del precio actual, pongamos 20$, que su terreno va a dar el mismo rendimiento que los que compré yo a 0,35$, un 5700% más barato  . Aquí puede haber muertos...
O el tema de los recursos ahora, joer, es que cada semana es una cosa nueva. Creo que se han visto desbordados y ahora tienen que lidiar con la gigaburbuja ponzi que se creo por ejemplo en el territorio de USA y no saben muy bien como hacerlo. Con la problemática de que encima el precio es igual para todo el territorio, como decía otro forero que Alaska cueste lo mismo que California tiene bemoles...
Que hay peña que se dejó aquí pasta gansa, sobre todo en USA...  (ya pueden tener ideas muy cojonudas para el desarrollo posterior)


----------



## D_M (26 Ene 2021)

Dejé toda la zona de putas de Bangkok llena de banderas de España , pero hoy ya quiero vender. Ofrezco precio por debajo del mercado:

Earth 2


----------



## AK2 (26 Ene 2021)

*@Kartal Genial que vayas informando de lo que va pasando en Discord.*

Yo no me registré porque me conozco y me pasaría todo el día metido ahí viendo lo que dicen y ya paso tiempo en este foro como para pasarme todo el día ocupado con EARTH2 jajajajajaja

Ya llevo un par de días dejando medio de lado mi trabajo y se empieza a resentir jajajajaja


----------



## Polo_00 (26 Ene 2021)

Esto me preocupa mucho, no hay compradores para tu terreno por tanto si quieres vender siempre pierdes pasta. Eso es algo que no me gusta. Deberían vender todas las parcelas.


----------



## D_M (26 Ene 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Esto me preocupa mucho, no hay compradores para tu terreno por tanto si quieres vender siempre pierdes pasta. Eso es algo que no me gusta. Deberían vender todas las parcelas.



Si hay compradores, lo que pasa es que hay que saber QUE comprar que luego se venda bien, socio.
Algo que he confirmado es que mejor no vender terrenos más caros de 99$ porque la peña tiene como una barrera psicológica de no gastar más de 100$ en un sólo terreno.

Los que compraron Manhattan a muy buen precio, si compraron mogollón, ahora intentan venderlo todo de golpe por $5000 o más y claro, a ver quien tiene cojones de gastarse $5000 de una tacada.


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *@Kartal Genial que vayas informando de lo que va pasando en Discord.*
> 
> Yo no me registré porque me conozco y me pasaría todo el día metido ahí viendo lo que dicen y ya paso tiempo en este foro como para pasarme todo el día ocupado con EARTH2 jajajajajaja
> 
> Ya llevo un par de días dejando medio de lado mi trabajo y se empieza a resentir jajajajaja



Jajaja la verdad es que esto engancha...

Ok, de lo que me vaya enterando os lo comento por aquí, porque pienso que puede ser útil para todos, y este juego se disfruta más en compañía. Eso sí, no voy a compartir especulaciones, únicamente información oficial de primera mano que venga de los desarrolladores. Y si puede ser literal mejor, porque es importante leer entre líneas lo que van dejando entrever.

P.D.: Para las propinas, este es mi código O76OWLUYZ1


----------



## D_M (26 Ene 2021)

Dato importante que acabo de averigua para vosotros:

Cuando vendes algo, puede llegar a tardar como 5 minutos en aparecer en el Marketplace. Confimado con peña del Discord oficial de E2 que ha hecho compraventas por un tubo.

Tiraos al rollo y dejadme una propina, please: GCY1BDZ92H


----------



## Le Fanu (26 Ene 2021)

Lo de la ciudad es buena idea, pero se necesitan muchos usuarios externos para levantarla. E incluso crear una página en Facebook o similar dándole nombre y cierto estatus, porque si se queda en una agrupación de confloreros no va a servir para mucho, creo yo. 

Aunque la idea debería ser poblar el centro con nuestros terrenos, y esperar a que se sumen usuarios a los alrededores. Aunque viendo como se las gastan los americanos que compran decenas de tiles de una vez, se corre el riesgo de que al final nosotros seamos la periferia.


----------



## D_M (26 Ene 2021)

Lo de montar una ciudad burbuja es una idea curiosa, aunque si lo piensas, muchos estamos en E2 para especular a saco, sacar pasta e irnos de putas en el mundo real 

Si E2 triunfa a largo plazo (años y décadas), muchos de nosotros estaremos por ahí perdidos ya con muger y higos chumbos, de putas en Asia o viogenizados en España, vamos que la idea es simpática pero la pela es la pela, y si ahora mismo tengo 2 euros pa gastar en E2, prefiero pillarme un terreno en sitio con mina de oro que en un descampao que no me dé rentabilidad sólo por juntarnos todos, no offense


----------



## Blackest (26 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Ha especular con el sol como cabrones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo hice bien entonces comprando una parcela en el desierto de Níger, cerca de la frontera con Libia 



Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo creo que deberiamos poner un punto en el mapa aunque sea en el desierto mas barato al lado del mar y comprar todos como locos pero en ese punto. El dia de mañana podemos crear una ciudad o algo y coordinarnos. Pero tiene que ser muy localizado alejado de jugadores de otros paises y solo nuestro.
> 
> 8NBKTKKBOJ





Elbrujo dijo:


> Propongo frontera entre peru y chile junto a la costa. La ciudad mas cercana arica ya tiene compradores. La idea esque solo estemos nosotros. Aqui segun el mapa hay sol de cojones. Insisto que estemos solo nosotros me da igual donde. INSISTO SERIA NO PARA COMPRAR EN ARICA. SINO EN LA FRONTERA PARA ESTAR SOLOS.
> 
> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡PENSAR QUE PODER DECIDIR ENTRE TODOS PARA UNA CIUDAD PUEDE SER POTENCIALMENTE IMPORTANTE , QUIZAS SEA LO MAS IMPORTANTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





Elbrujo dijo:


> Recordar la idea que tengo esque sea un aitio que no haya nadie ni pueda haberlo en el futuro. En trinidad habra alguna bandera extranjera. No buscaria sitio de recursos sino sitio que sea exclusivo para nosotros y que este junto al mar. En el sahara hay radiacion solar por un tubo y nadie va a comprar. Esque si no va a ser como cuando empezamos a comprar en moheli.
> 
> Ademas os pediria que pusierais las casillas juntas. La idea es crear una ciudad burbuja





Elbrujo dijo:


> Opcion 3 frontera entre egipto y libia junto al mar. Comprando en libia que es mas barato



Yo había pensado en un principio entre Sudán y Eritrea, en la zona de Sudán pero esa que dices tu también está bien. He mirado una zona cerca de la frontera con Egipto que está bién, además tiene una especie de oasis con agua dulce y zona verde. Me parece un buen lugar,

En concreto he visto dos sitios así.


Spoiler: Zonas

























No sé si se aprecia pero el segundo lugar es mas amplio y ancho (con acceso a playa para todos que el primero.





Visrul dijo:


> Me parece a mi que los creadores se están columpiando un huevo. A ver como van a explicar a la peña que compro en USA a la mitad del precio actual, pongamos 20$, que su terreno va a dar el mismo rendimiento que los que compré yo a 0,35$, un 5700% más barato  . Aquí puede haber muertos...
> O el tema de los recursos ahora, joer, es que cada semana es una cosa nueva. Creo que se han visto desbordados y ahora tienen que lidiar con la gigaburbuja ponzi que se creo por ejemplo en el territorio de USA y no saben muy bien como hacerlo. Con la problemática de que encima el precio es igual para todo el territorio, como decía otro forero que Alaska cueste lo mismo que California tiene bemoles...
> Que hay peña que se dejo aquí pasta gansa, sobre todo en USA...  (ya pueden tener ideas muy cojonudas para el desarrollo posterior)



Mala elección suya, nadie les dijo que compraran en USA a precios burbujeados.
Si compras en un sitio burbujeado, sin saber que van a hacer los desarrollados con el juego, si van a mantener las ciudades como estan o no, solo porque crees que USA por ser USA va a tener mucho potencial, y luego resulta que no y que a lo mejor hasta cualquier shithole va tener mas recursos y pontencial que USAmala suerte, te arriesgaste y palmaste pasat. Tampoco sería justo para quienes hemos sabido jugar nuestras cartas y hemos entrado en shitholes como Níger o el Congo porque estaban mas baratos.


----------



## Blackest (26 Ene 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Lo de la ciudad es buena idea, pero se necesitan muchos usuarios externos para levantarla. E incluso crear una página en Facebook o similar dándole nombre y cierto estatus, porque si se queda en una agrupación de confloreros no va a servir para mucho, creo yo.
> 
> Aunque la idea debería ser poblar el centro con nuestros terrenos, y esperar a que se sumen usuarios a los alrededores. Aunque viendo como se las gastan los americanos que compran decenas de tiles de una vez, se corre el riesgo de que al final nosotros seamos la periferia.





D_M dijo:


> Lo de montar una ciudad burbuja es una idea curiosa, aunque si lo piensas, muchos estamos en E2 para especular a saco, sacar pasta e irnos de putas en el mundo real
> 
> Si E2 triunfa a largo plazo (años y décadas), muchos de nosotros estaremos por ahí perdidos ya con muger y higos chumbos, de putas en Asia o viogenizados en España, vamos que la idea es simpática pero la pela es la pela, y si ahora mismo tengo 2 euros pa gastar en E2, prefiero pillarme un terreno en sitio con mina de oro que en un descampao que no me dé rentabilidad sólo por juntarnos todos, no offense



A ver yo diversifico un poco además de minas (que parece que no van a ser TAN relevantes compron pequeñas parcelas de uno 10 tiles en zonas
1) Costeras o en un río que desemboque en el mar
2) Con sol o madera
3) Relativamente lejos de otros jugadores.

Así para comprar en un lugar "cualquiera" compro en un sitio en el que estamos todos que siempre será mejor, por cuestiones de intercambio de recursos que estar en un sitio tu solo.


----------



## LostSouls (26 Ene 2021)

Qué pasa earthianos2, yo sigo viendo una gilipollez lo de cargarse recursos y sus localizaciones para meterlos aleatoriamente, osea empiezas el juego con unas premisas y cuando llevas unas semanas y todo el mundo se ha volcado en zonas desarrolladas pillas y dices que no, que volvemos a la edad de piedra... luego para apañarlo un poco sacan lo del essence... que será un algoritmo paco medio random medio realidad y puede salpicar el planeta de recursos de la manera más gilipollas que nos podamos imaginar.
La peña que se haya volcado en los recursos existentes hoy día se va a quedar como si ahora te llevas toda la gente de Madrit al centro del Sahel, me parece una mongolada que tendrán que arreglar.
Qué va a ser lo siguiente, cambiar los ríos de ubicación? vamos no me jodas. Y la peña haciéndose pajas con megaciudades rollo cyberpunk si no va a haber ni máquinas ni medios o infraestructuras para sacar recursos que ni se sabe donde estarán, como para ponerse a fabricar neones XDD
Lo mejor y más fácil que podrían hacer es ceñirse a la situación actual con algunos matices, porque si no esto no tiene pies ni cabeza.
Por mi parte sigo manteniendo lugares clave de gasoductos y estaciones de cables submarinos por lo que pueda pasar.

Por lo demás he agotado mis últimos euros en fronteras. Está el centro de Europa petado de compradores, Alemania, Francia, Suiza... y teniendo al lado países como Eslovenia, R.Checa, Finlandia con recursos y ríos para transporte a saco la peña se va a ir a construir megaciudades en Africa, pero qué coño les ha dado, estoy flipando bastante. Pues lo dicho, he pillado carbón en Polonia, vados fluviales en Finlandia y Corea del Norte fronterizos con Italia/Austria y China respectivamente. Bosques madereros sanos por centro Europa y posiciones en inicios de ríos caudalosos.
Espero que no patinen con el desarrollo porque si empiezan a hacer mongolidades sin sentido el juego perderá toda la gracia si todo se limita a algoritmos random.
¿Qué tal lleváis vosotros las expectativas?


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Yo hice bien entonces comprando una parcela en el desierto de Níger, cerca de la frontera con Libia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfecto. ADJUDICADO!!!!!!!!!!

CIUDAD BURBUJA YA TIENE UBICACION

Earth 2

EN LIBIA CERCA DE LA FRONTERA CON EGIPTO EN LA COSTA. YO YA HE PLANTADO MIS 4 BANDERITAS ESPAÑOLAS

LA IDEA ESQUE OS PONGAIS EN LA MISMA CIUDAD PARA HACER QUE CREZCA, EL PRECIO DE LA BALDOSA ES MUY ECONOMICO

NO PERDAIS ESTA OPORTUNIDAD. UNA CIUDAD BIRBUJA 100% DECIDIREMOS TODO AQUI sin extranjeros de pormedio. Ahi esta la cuestion


MI CODIGO 8NBKTKKBOJ


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2021)

El tema de los recursos no es simplemente especulación, los developers dijeron claramente que serían clave en la siguiente fase. Cómo lo implementarán al final está por ver, pero sigo pensando que diversificando hay más posibilidades de dar en la diana.

Acabo de encontrar una *mina de uranio en Níger *(que sigue siendo un país barato y por el momento de Clase 2). Buscando Imouraren Mine en el Google Maps lo podéis localizar. En el buscador del Earth2 si ponéis Imourarene os deja ahí mismo. Todavía hay huecos pero ya se ven banderas de muchos países.


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Perfecto. ADJUDICADO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CIUDAD BURBUJA YA TIENE UBICACION
> 
> ...




Pues me he comprado una parcelita y ya somos vecinos, no vaya a ser que montéis la fiesta sin mí. Habrá que poner un puente aéreo con Mohéli (Isla Burbuja)


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues me he comprado una parcelita y ya somos vecinos, no vaya a ser que montéis la fiesta sin mí. Habrá que poner un puente aéreo con Mohéli (Isla Burbuja)



Jajaja. Lo acabo de ver. Ya estamos en villa burbuja tres foreros y 15 parcelas compradas. Esto marcha


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2021)

Parece ser que pronto tendremos novedades. Hago copy&paste de una declaración oficial de un DEV:


Dear Earth 2 Users,

We hope all is well!
Over the next 24 hours we will be releasing an announcement on some *Phase 2 details* which will also contain more information about Earth 2 in general!
_Thank you all for your patience._


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Parece ser que pronto tendremos novedades. Hago copy&paste de una declaración oficial de un DEV:
> 
> 
> Dear Earth 2 Users,
> ...



Traduccion?


----------



## wingardian leviosa (26 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> El tema de los recursos no es simplemente especulación, los developers dijeron claramente que serían clave en la siguiente fase. Cómo lo implementarán al final está por ver, pero sigo pensando que diversificando hay más posibilidades de dar en la diana.
> 
> Acabo de encontrar una *mina de uranio en Níger *(que sigue siendo un país barato y por el momento de Clase 2). Buscando Imouraren Mine en el Google Maps lo podéis localizar. En el buscador del Earth2 si ponéis Imourarene os deja ahí mismo. Todavía hay huecos pero ya se ven banderas de muchos países.



Pero no dicen que las minas luego saldrán donde les salga de la polla?

Yo tenía en Botswana (diamantes) y Mongolia(cobre), pero si ya no vale.


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Traduccion?



Pues que en las próximas 24 horas sacarán un anuncio con más detalles sobre la Fase 2 y sobre el juego en general.


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2021)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Pero no dicen que las minas luego saldrán donde les salga de la polla?
> 
> Yo tenía en Botswana (diamantes) y Mongolia(cobre), pero si ya no vale.



Quizás en el anuncio aclaren algo sobre ese tema.


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

Ahora diran que los casquetes polares seran un punto geoestrategico para exportar hielo a todo el mundo. Que de estos me lo espero


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Quizás en el anuncio aclaren algo sobre ese tema.



Yo creo que al menos deberian mantener las mas importantes


----------



## Desmond Humes (26 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Parece ser que pronto tendremos novedades. Hago copy&paste de una declaración oficial de un DEV:
> 
> 
> Dear Earth 2 Users,
> ...





¿Donde ha aparecido ese comunicado? Para poder seguirlo.


----------



## Silverado72 (26 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Jajaja. Lo acabo de ver. Ya estamos en villa burbuja tres foreros y 15 parcelas compradas. Esto marcha



Tal vez mañana me acerque por allí :


----------



## asiqué (26 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Perfecto. ADJUDICADO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CIUDAD BURBUJA YA TIENE UBICACION
> 
> ...



al final me has convencido, dos parcelas compradas con tu codigo. Ya somos vecinos!
Al futuro concejal de urbanismo; en mi parcela 1 parada de metro si o si


----------



## Polo_00 (26 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Si hay compradores, lo que pasa es que hay que saber QUE comprar que luego se venda bien, socio.
> Algo que he confirmado es que mejor no vender terrenos más caros de 99$ porque la peña tiene como una barrera psicológica de no gastar más de 100$ en un sólo terreno.
> 
> Los que compraron Manhattan a muy buen precio, si compraron mogollón, ahora intentan venderlo todo de golpe por $5000 o más y claro, a ver quien tiene cojones de gastarse $5000 de una tacada.



Comprar bien a que te refieres? tienes información privilegiada o eres comercial? Ilústrame.. El juego para ti es perfecto por lo que veo y te lanzas al cuello de cualquier crítica. Veamos si esto no son churros más adelante.


----------



## LostSouls (26 Ene 2021)

Aquí otro vecino, Asador de manteca. Saludos burbugos


----------



## asiqué (26 Ene 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Aquí otro vecino, Asador de manteca. Saludos burbugos



mas a montar la nueva pescanova? ya que has comprado todo el mar


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> ¿Donde ha aparecido ese comunicado? Para poder seguirlo.



Yo lo leí en Reddit pero también lo han puesto en el twitter oficial.


----------



## asiqué (26 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> ¿Donde ha aparecido ese comunicado? Para poder seguirlo.



Estimados usuarios de Earth 2: ¡Esperamos que todo esté bien! Durante las próximas 24 horas lanzaremos un anuncio sobre algunos detalles de la Fase 2 que también contendrán más información sobre Earth 2 en general. Gracias a todos por su paciencia. Esperamos que 2FA esté a unos 3-4 días de distancia, ya que parte de nuestro equipo finalmente ha tenido la oportunidad de concentrarse en implementarlo, probablemente con Google Authenticator. Si usted es uno de los usuarios que nos ha pedido que permitamos transferencias más grandes para comprar crédito, durante las próximas horas implementaremos una opción de prueba de pago mediante transferencia bancaria en la página de Configuración con un bono de 'solo tiempo limitado' para cualquiera que participe durante el período de prueba. Esta opción ha sido considerada debido a que varios usuarios se acercaron a nosotros y trataron de agregar sumas muy grandes en un pago, pero no pudieron usar nuestro sistema actual. Pronto verás más detalles en la página de configuración. Gracias por todos sus amables deseos y por el enorme apoyo. Equipo Earth 2


en la pagina de facebook oficial


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Tal vez mañana me acerque por allí :
> Ver archivo adjunto 555715
> Ver archivo adjunto 555724



Si. Cuantos mas seamos mejor. Villa burbuja sigue creciendo rapido

Earth 2

Mi codigo 8NBKTKKBOJ


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> Estimados usuarios de Earth 2: ¡Esperamos que todo esté bien! Durante las próximas 24 horas lanzaremos un anuncio sobre algunos detalles de la Fase 2 que también contendrán más información sobre Earth 2 en general. Gracias a todos por su paciencia. Esperamos que 2FA esté a unos 3-4 días de distancia, ya que parte de nuestro equipo finalmente ha tenido la oportunidad de concentrarse en implementarlo, probablemente con Google Authenticator. Si usted es uno de los usuarios que nos ha pedido que permitamos transferencias más grandes para comprar crédito, durante las próximas horas implementaremos una opción de prueba de pago mediante transferencia bancaria en la página de Configuración con un bono de 'solo tiempo limitado' para cualquiera que participe durante el período de prueba. Esta opción ha sido considerada debido a que varios usuarios se acercaron a nosotros y trataron de agregar sumas muy grandes en un pago, pero no pudieron usar nuestro sistema actual. Pronto verás más detalles en la página de configuración. Gracias por todos sus amables deseos y por el enorme apoyo. Equipo Earth 2
> 
> 
> en la pagina de facebook oficial



Estan diciendo que van a pasar de fase en 2 o 3 dias?. Ostia pues van rapido estos.

Que es google autenticator?


----------



## AK2 (26 Ene 2021)

@lonchagordista @GeniusForce @Blackest @das kind @Gian Gastone @vacutator @Jebediah @Elbrujo @_LoKy_ @davitin @vilin @Profesor.Poopsnagle @DraghiEmpire @PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO @LostSouls @LuiGi13 @antoniussss @Minak @hornblower @Visrul @Kartal @Desmond Humes @kaluza5 @Polo_00 @Le Fanu @Silverado72 @El_neutral @D_M @Don_Quijote @EXTOUAREG

*Sugerencia para comprar todos juntos:

VILLA BURBUJA* (idea de @Elbrujo y localización de @Blackest)

- Lugar muy estratégico en Libia con salida al Mediterráneo y perfecto para negociaciones con el continente africano y europeo.
- Terreno de Clase 2.
- 0.48$ la loseta, muy buen precio.

*NO sería como Mohéli* que cada uno compra donde quiere. *La idea es que compremos unos pegados a los otros para hacer una especie de ciudad.* Aunque sean 4 tiles como mínimo, no superaría los 2$ así que no creo que suponga mucho para nadie.

La ubicación exacta es ésta, el link va directo a Earth2 a unas parcelas ya compradas por @Elbrujo para saber ubicarlo:

*Link >>>* Earth 2

Ya se han apuntado unos cuantos. Cuantos más seamos mejor. Podríamos formar una buena fortificación juntos lejos de otras banderas y de otra gente. *Sólo nosotros.

Lo pondré en la página principal también para que los nuevos se apunten.*


----------



## asiqué (26 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Estan diciendo que van a pasar de fase en 2 o 3 dias?. Ostia pues van rapido estos.
> 
> Que es google autenticator?



creo que se refieren a autentificacion de seguridad, como cuando haces una transferencia por el movil que te mandan un codigo de seguridad, mañana lo sabremos


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> @lonchagordista @GeniusForce @Blackest @das kind @Gian Gastone @vacutator @Jebediah @Elbrujo @_LoKy_ @davitin @vilin @Profesor.Poopsnagle @DraghiEmpire @PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO @LostSouls @LuiGi13 @antoniussss @Minak @hornblower @Visrul @Kartal @Desmond Humes @kaluza5 @Polo_00 @Le Fanu @Silverado72 @El_neutral @D_M @Don_Quijote @EXTOUAREG
> 
> *Sugerencia para comprar todos juntos:
> 
> ...



Tengo una teoría personal bastante vinculada al NWO y a todo lo que esta pasando en el mundo con el globalismo y la pandemia, si hay algo que estan deseando las élites NWO es destruir occidente, el nuevo planeta a crear será un planeta antiblanco, en el que las zonas que han sido ricas toda la historia de la humanidad ahora no tendrán mas que campo desnudo, la riquieza se va a acumular en las ciudades E2 que hay diseñadas y que estan en África, en países negros, Europa quedará desierta con propietarios de nada y los que compren en África en los puntos concretos de las nuevas ciudades a crear habrán triunfado.

No voy a dar mas pistas, que cada cual se busque su vida. Lo de crear ciudades virtuales los foreros me parece divertido, pero lo que va a dar pasta es estar en las 7 megalópolís E2 que se estan diseñando, tenéis 12 horas para averiguar dónde están y cuáles son.

De verdad os pensabais que iban a crear un nuevo mundo con occidente y los territorios de los países blancos ricos otra vez? Pues no, llevamos 12 años en el foro hablando de NWO, de racismo antiblanco, de globalismo etc...

La fase 2 empieza en breve.


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Ene 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Tengo una teoría personal bastante vinculada al NWO y a todo lo que esta pasando en el mundo con el globalismo y la pandemia, si hay algo que estan deseando las élites NWO es destruir occidente, el nuevo planeta a crear será un planeta antiblanco, en el que las zonas que han sido ricas toda la historia de la humanidad ahora no tendrán mas que campo desnudo, la riquieza se va a acumular en las ciudades E2 que hay diseñadas y que estan en África, en países negros, Europa quedará desierta con propietarios de nada y los que compren en África en los puntos concretos de las nuevas ciudades a crear habrán triunfado.
> 
> No voy a dar mas pistas, que cada cual se busque su vida. Lo de crear ciudades virtuales los foreros me parece divertido, pero lo que va a dar pasta es estar en las 7 megalópolís E2 que se estan diseñando, tenéis 12 horas para averiguar dónde están y cuáles son.
> 
> ...



Pues si es asi me voy a hinchar, solo he comprado de occidente en españa. El resto lo tengo casi todo en africa. VILLABURBUJA ESTA EN AFRICA


----------



## Polo_00 (27 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Muy interesante.
> 
> 
> Hablando de la parte financiera de todo esto, habrá que ver que valor seguirán teniendo los terrenos y la oportunidad de poder conseguir más.
> ...





EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Tengo una teoría personal bastante vinculada al NWO y a todo lo que esta pasando en el mundo con el globalismo y la pandemia, si hay algo que estan deseando las élites NWO es destruir occidente, el nuevo planeta a crear será un planeta antiblanco, en el que las zonas que han sido ricas toda la historia de la humanidad ahora no tendrán mas que campo desnudo, la riquieza se va a acumular en las ciudades E2 que hay diseñadas y que estan en África, en países negros, Europa quedará desierta con propietarios de nada y los que compren en África en los puntos concretos de las nuevas ciudades a crear habrán triunfado.
> 
> No voy a dar mas pistas, que cada cual se busque su vida. Lo de crear ciudades virtuales los foreros me parece divertido, pero lo que va a dar pasta es estar en las 7 megalópolís E2 que se estan diseñando, tenéis 12 horas para averiguar dónde están y cuáles son.
> 
> ...



Y tú eres...?


----------



## D_M (27 Ene 2021)

Señores, en las próximas 24 horas anunciarán la fase 2 del juego, es oficial:






Se avecinan oportunidades.

Propina, please: GCY1BDZ92H


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (27 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> @lonchagordista @GeniusForce @Blackest @das kind @Gian Gastone @vacutator @Jebediah @Elbrujo @_LoKy_ @davitin @vilin @Profesor.Poopsnagle @DraghiEmpire @PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO @LostSouls @LuiGi13 @antoniussss @Minak @hornblower @Visrul @Kartal @Desmond Humes @kaluza5 @Polo_00 @Le Fanu @Silverado72 @El_neutral @D_M @Don_Quijote @EXTOUAREG
> 
> *Sugerencia para comprar todos juntos:
> 
> ...



Buena idea.

Por si a alguien le interesa, hay una isla en el índico a 0.33 dólares la parcela en "British Indian Ocean Territory"


----------



## asiqué (27 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Señores, en las próximas 24 horas anunciarán la fase 2 del juego, es oficial:
> Ver archivo adjunto 555816
> 
> 
> ...



van a dar detalles se la fase 2 y poco mas


----------



## D_M (27 Ene 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> van a dar detalles se la fase 2 y poco mas



Y poco más dice, joder es super importante porque si por ejemplo dicen que la madera o la energía solar será muy importante, uno ya sabe que cojones comprar.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (27 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *0.33$??? *Dónde es eso? Pasa link y pongo tu código, quiero comprar algo ahí, llevo días buscando algo parecido.



Earth 2


Hay bastantes libres todavía.


----------



## asiqué (27 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Y poco más dice, joder es super importante porque si por ejemplo dicen que la madera o la energía solar será muy importante, uno ya sabe que cojones comprar.



si dicen eso ellos mismos joden el tema, les interesa callar y dejar que corran rumores para que la gente compre mas terreno donde luego no pondran nada.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Ene 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Y tú eres...?




EXTOUAREG nortoledano de pro, tanto gusto. 

Pensad por un momento... cuál es el metro cuadrado mas caro de la tierra en estos momentos?

Las ciudades mas caras del mundo son Hong Kong, Londres, Monte Carlo, Moscú, Tokio y algunas más... no son minas, ni ríos ni embalses, la clave es comprar tierra en las nuevas mega ciudades que se van a crear en África.


----------



## antoniussss (27 Ene 2021)

Ahora mismo todo son especulaciones.

Está bien tener algo en "minas", en "grandes ciudades", en "Recursos Naturales", ciudades burbujas...etc

Pero también repito, mirar en el mercado, filtrando por clase 1, tenéis territorios a 0,30 o menos, hay que tener, o por lo menos, mejor que pagar 1 euro por clase 2 en otro lao.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Ene 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Me parece a mi que los creadores se están columpiando un huevo. A ver como van a explicar a la peña que compro en USA a la mitad del precio actual, pongamos 20$, que su terreno va a dar el mismo rendimiento que los que compré yo a 0,35$, un 5700% más barato  . Aquí puede haber muertos...
> O el tema de los recursos ahora, joer, es que cada semana es una cosa nueva. Creo que se han visto desbordados y ahora tienen que lidiar con la gigaburbuja ponzi que se creo por ejemplo en el territorio de USA y no saben muy bien como hacerlo. Con la problemática de que encima el precio es igual para todo el territorio, como decía otro forero que Alaska cueste lo mismo que California tiene bemoles...
> Que hay peña que se dejo aquí pasta gansa, sobre todo en USA...  (ya pueden tener ideas muy cojonudas para el desarrollo posterior)



Yo creo que para que todo esto funcione hay que aplicar la ciencia política y las ciencias económicas, los precios de las parcelas tendría que regularlas el mercado y no el admin, es decir que estamos en un juego comunista donde la oferta y la demanda no pintan nada, solo van subiendo los precios en función del número de parcelas vendidas por país, en vez de dar rienda suelta al mercado y que leas parcelas se revaloricen lo que la gente esté dispuesta a pagar por ellas y sin los desarrolladores metiendo las narices.


----------



## D_M (27 Ene 2021)




----------



## Silverado72 (27 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> @lonchagordista @GeniusForce @Blackest @das kind @Gian Gastone @vacutator @Jebediah @Elbrujo @_LoKy_ @davitin @vilin @Profesor.Poopsnagle @DraghiEmpire @PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO @LostSouls @LuiGi13 @antoniussss @Minak @hornblower @Visrul @Kartal @Desmond Humes @kaluza5 @Polo_00 @Le Fanu @Silverado72 @El_neutral @D_M @Don_Quijote @EXTOUAREG
> 
> *Sugerencia para comprar todos juntos:
> 
> ...



Acabo de instalarme en Villa Burbuja.


----------



## D_M (27 Ene 2021)

Ayer hubo pumpeo de precios y ví el valor de mi terrenos en Liberia subir casi un 200% en cuestión de minutos.
Me metí al Discord, pregunté que qué pollas está pasando aquí, y me dijeron esto:




Por lo visto, si alguien compra bastantes tiles por un precio muy alto, el precio de mercado para ese país sube a ese precio, pero claro luego puede haber bajón de precios y te quedas derroído.
Hay que tener cuidado con esto, yo compré tiles en Tokio al doble de precio por no saber esto, menos mal que no gasté mucha pasta en tiles de Tokio.

Propinas -> GCY1BDZ92H


----------



## hornblower (27 Ene 2021)

Hilo de EARTH 2.io (editado con información básica como guía rápida)


D_M dijo:


> Ayer hubo pumpeo de precios y ví el valor de mi terrenos en Liberia subir casi un 200% en cuestión de minutos.
> Me metí al Discord, pregunté que qué pollas está pasando aquí, y me dijeron esto:
> 
> ]
> ...



Lo puse antes de ayer 


hornblower dijo:


> Me interesaban unas casillas concretas en Uzbekistan y he hecho una oferta bastante por encima del precio. Cuando han aceptado ha subido de 0,47 aprox que estaban a 2,5... ya sé que es algo temporal hasta que se ajuste pero hay que estar advertidos
> Ver archivo adjunto 553854
> 
> ese pico es el mío


----------



## Kartal (27 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *0.33$??? *Dónde es eso? Pasa link y pongo tu código, quiero comprar algo ahí, llevo días buscando algo parecido.



Para buscar los países más baratos tienes que ir a la sección de COUNTRIES. Y abajo te vas a la páginas 11 y 12, ahí todavía quedan países a esos precios. Mayormente islas. En la última página solo hay países que no están en venta actualmente.


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Ene 2021)

Ciudad burbuja sigue creciendo 52 TILOS ya jaja. Nos convertiremos en la alejandria 2.0 el faro que iluminara occidente


----------



## D_M (27 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Para buscar los países más baratos tienes que ir a la sección de COUNTRIES. Y abajo te vas a la páginas 11 y 12, ahí todavía quedan países a esos precios. Mayormente islas. En la última página solo hay países que no están en venta actualmente.



No funciona bien esa parte de la web. Hay cosas que tienen que solucionar. Yo lo usaba, pero luego cuando entro siempre es otro precio superior al que ponía.


----------



## Visrul (27 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Para buscar los países más baratos tienes que ir a la sección de COUNTRIES. Y abajo te vas a la páginas 11 y 12, ahí todavía quedan países a esos precios. Mayormente islas. En la última página solo hay países que no están en venta actualmente.



Es así pero hay que tener en cuenta que los 6 ó 7 últimos tienen error, por ejemplo Puerto Rico es ahora caro, en torno a 4$ y aparece como a 0,1...


----------



## Le Fanu (27 Ene 2021)

Estoy flipando con lo que estoy leyendo de la comunidad de La Republica Unitum Hispanics. Se puede conseguir la ciudadanía si adquieres 25 tiles (te tienen que verificar), lo que se traduce en acceso a la comunidad en Discord, una estrategia compartida de inversiones, planes, etc...

Yo compré un par de tiles en su día, pero nada más. No sé si valdrá la pena. Alguien está dentro?


----------



## Visrul (27 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> No funciona bien esa parte de la web. Hay cosas que tienen que solucionar. Yo lo usaba, pero luego cuando entro siempre es otro precio superior al que ponía.



Te me adelantaste. Es así pero sólo con los 6-7 últimos. Lo más barato es siempre en torno a 0,33-0,35 y por zonas de África, y alguna de Sudamérica y Asia.


----------



## EYE (27 Ene 2021)

El mejor Código de descuento : U6DSNCUS4K


----------



## Kartal (27 Ene 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Te me adelantaste. Es así pero sólo con los 6-7 últimos. Lo más barato es siempre en torno a 0,33-0,35 y por zonas de África, y alguna de Sudamérica y Asia.



Exacto, así es. Hay que fijarse en el número de tiles vendidos en ese país. Si es menor de 100.000 es por alguna razón, como lo que habéis mencionado de Puerto Rico. Pero de todas formas al irte a un país en concreto se ve rápidamente el precio actual seleccionando una parcela.

De los que se pueden comprar directamente el más barato ahora mismo es Saint Helena, Ascension and Tristan de Acunha, a 0,339 el tile. Luego Anguila y Tuvalu a 0,340 y así en adelante.

De todas formas, algunos territorios de esos son realmente pequeños, así que es posible que ya estén prácticamente llenos.

Personalmente, aunque tengo cosas en islas y países africanos, por esos precios prefiero comprar en Lituania, Bosnia y Armenia. Eso de que los recursos solo van a estar en África no termino de verlo.

Eso sí, seguiré acumulando parcelas en nuestro rincón de Libia. Ya poco a poco estamos ocupando toda la playa, lo suyo sería hacerse con toda la bahía...


----------



## Silverado72 (27 Ene 2021)

Otra cosa no sé, pero el juego nos está poniendo en Geografía y Topografía...


----------



## Kartal (27 Ene 2021)

En cuanto a lo de comprar en alguna de las megaciudades, eso depende mucho de tu perfil de jugador. En realidad comprando en cualquier capital del mundo ya hay muchos jugadores con parcelas y si es tan importante la colaboración en fases futuras, no te faltarán vecinos con los que negociar.

Personalmente me hace más ilusión montar con vosotros un proyecto de la nada como el de Libia , aunque las expectativas no sean como las de Zigurat City, por ejemplo.

De todas formas, por si a alguien le pica la curiosidad comprar parcelas en uno de esos megaproyectos, dejo un mapa por aquí:

Earth2 Megacities

Edito: Después de soltar todo esto, me he puesto a mirar el mapa de nuevo y me ha gustado la Hydrocity que se está planeando en Tayikistán. Bueno, lo que me gusta sobretodo es el precio de la parcela allí (0,379) y los recursos de la zona (agua dulce y electricidad). Por si las moscas he comprado unas parcelitas, continuando con mi estrategia de diversificar.


----------



## Kartal (27 Ene 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Otra cosa no sé, pero el juego nos está poniendo en Geografía y Topografía...



Jajajaja justo pensaba eso ayer, no es tiempo perdido del todo.

No sé vosotros, pero a mí me están entrando unas ganas locas de volver a viajar, y sobretodo a sitios como Haití, Burkina Faso y Santa Lucía


----------



## Kartal (27 Ene 2021)

Un par de detalles más antes de irme al curro:

- He localizado otro proyecto de ciudad en un país aún barato: Maseru, Lesoto.

- Si dudáis en comprar entre 2 países de precio similar, recomiendo comprar el país más grande. Por lógica tiene más potencial de crecimiento. Las islas pequeñas y exclusivas están bien, pero hay miles en el mundo, y muchas de ellas con recursos limitados. Pero como he dicho ya varias veces, en mi opinión lo mejor es diversificar. Quizás con el anuncio que saldrá hoy se aclararán algunas dudas.

Buenas compras a todos!!


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de comprar en alguna de las megaciudades, eso depende mucho de tu perfil de jugador. En realidad comprando en cualquier capital del mundo ya hay muchos jugadores con parcelas y si es tan importante la colaboración en fases futuras, no te faltarán vecinos con los que negociar.
> 
> Personalmente me hace más ilusión montar con vosotros un proyecto de la nada como el de Libia , aunque las expectativas no sean como las de Zigurat City, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Comprate unas casillas en ciudad burbuja


----------



## D_M (27 Ene 2021)

Este vidéo (si, vidéo XD ) del compadrito chévere explica porqué se producen los pumps de precios y como evitarlos al comprar:


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (27 Ene 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> si dicen eso ellos mismos joden el tema, les interesa callar y dejar que corran rumores para que la gente compre mas terreno donde luego no pondran nada.



Reconocéis que estáis especulando con dinero real sobre un juego que depende del capricho de los desarrolladores.
Si sólo es un juego no digo nada, pero los que meten cientos de euros sólo por ver si dan pelotazo, el hecho de que todo dependa de los dueños de la web le quita mucha seriedad a la apuesta.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Ene 2021)

Pero estáis poniendo dinero real en terrenos sobre un mapa?


----------



## Silverado72 (27 Ene 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pero estáis poniendo dinero real en terrenos sobre un mapa?



Si, es así. Aparte nos dan unas fichas inmobiliarias y diversas estadisticas. Un simulador inmobiliario, basicamente. Parecido a las ruletas y juegos de mesa de un casino, donde elegimos las cuadriculas. Aparte de la creación de grupos virtuales, como Isla Burbuja en Maheli ( Comores ) o Villa Burbuja ( Libia)

Y naturalmente sazonado con el orgullo de las banderas y las expectativas de un juego mas creativo en las siguientes fases.


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Felicidades a quien haya comprado *100 tiles en VILLA BURBUJA*, es el puto amo jajajaja
> 
> Y afortunado a quien le haya puesto el código jejejeje
> 
> *BRAVO.*



Lo estoy viendo y es brutal. Nos va a quedar una ciudad too wapa


----------



## asiqué (27 Ene 2021)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Reconocéis que estáis especulando con dinero real sobre un juego que depende del capricho de los desarrolladores.
> Si sólo es un juego no digo nada, pero los que meten cientos de euros sólo por ver si dan pelotazo, el hecho de que todo dependa de los dueños de la web le quita mucha seriedad a la apuesta.



lo que he gastado es casi nada, si los bares de mi ciudad estuvieran abiertos me abria gastado mas solo en torrefacto de calidac


----------



## Kartal (27 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Comprate unas casillas en ciudad burbuja



Ya tengo pero compraré más. Cada vez que la miro tenemos más terreno ocupado XD




sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Reconocéis que estáis especulando con dinero real sobre un juego que depende del capricho de los desarrolladores.
> Si sólo es un juego no digo nada, pero los que meten cientos de euros sólo por ver si dan pelotazo, el hecho de que todo dependa de los dueños de la web le quita mucha seriedad a la apuesta.



Yo sí me lo tomo como un juego, aunque haya una posibilidad de ganar dinero. En otros tiempos me gastaba 70 pavos en un videojuego que al final te terminabas pasando y a por otro. Pues ese dinero metido aquí seguro que me va a dar muchas más horas de entretenimiento a la larga, independientemente de hacia dónde vaya la plataforma.


----------



## Remero (27 Ene 2021)

Anoche compre 5 tiles en villaburbuja... Veo que se anima el tema. A ver si esta noche compro un poco más. Mini-megalopolis en marcha.

Si los follacabras locales supieran que unos sofisticados burbujos hemos hecho nuestro bastión en su terruño yermo y desiertico...


----------



## asiqué (27 Ene 2021)

vamos a ver, estoy poniendo un dinero que me puedo permitir para un juego, al igual que cuando compraba juegos de la play3, hay quien lo hace por "invertir" pensando en un pelotazo, lo mio es mas por curiosidad y por ver como termina siendo el juego y de que va al final, si al final saco 20€ de ganancia de alguna manera que aun no me imagino pues mejor.


----------



## asiqué (27 Ene 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Anoche compre 5 tiles en villaburbuja... Veo que se anima el tema. A ver si esta noche compro un poco más. Mini-megalopolis en marcha.
> 
> Si los follacabras locales supieran que unos sofisticados burbujos hemos hecho nuestro bastión en su terruño yermo y desiertico...



propongo criar cerdos y montar fabricas de embutidos virtuales para destacar entre la moronegrada autoctona


----------



## asiqué (27 Ene 2021)

en el Chad han subido 24.44% las parcelas… compre unas pocas a precio de risa y ahora hay un huevo se peña alrededor


----------



## danteael (27 Ene 2021)

Me uno a VillaBurbuja con 10 tiles por lo que pueda pasar en el futuro. Nos vemos dentro de la VR.
El código promocional: *CRWWXKU6YC *


----------



## Kartal (27 Ene 2021)

danteael dijo:


> Me uno a VillaBurbuja con 10 tiles por lo que pueda pasar en el futuro. Nos vemos dentro de la VR.
> El código promocional: *CRWWXKU6YC *



Bienvenido, a ver si nos forramos con esa salida al Mediterráneo


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Ene 2021)

España es el décimo país más cotizado del mundo en Earth 2 de los países occidentales. Ni tan mal.

Earth 2


----------



## Desmond Humes (27 Ene 2021)

Yo lo encuentro un poco redundante con mis terrenos en costa burbuja, así que no entraré, pero deseo éxito a ciudad burbuja y la posibilidad de un futuro hermanamiento


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo lo encuentro un poco redundante con mis terrenos en costa burbuja, así que no entraré, pero deseo éxito a ciudad burbuja y la posibilidad de un futuro hermanamiento



Como quieras. Espero que luego no te arrepientas.....


Bueno si que lo espero porque eso significaria que hemos tenido exito jijijiji


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo lo encuentro un poco redundante con mis terrenos en costa burbuja, así que no entraré, pero deseo éxito a ciudad burbuja y la posibilidad de un futuro hermanamiento



Dónde esta eso?



Elbrujo dijo:


> Como quieras. Espero que luego no te arrepientas.....
> 
> 
> Bueno si que lo espero porque eso significaria que hemos tenido exito jijijiji



Cuidado, porque acabo de ver que un jeque saudí, emiratí o lo que sea se ha comprado una playita al lado de lo vuestro.


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Ene 2021)

Yo ya he gastado mi presupuesto para chorradas este mes, pero el mes que viene, igual pillo unos metros, si aún queda algo.


----------



## asiqué (27 Ene 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Dónde esta eso?
> 
> 
> 
> Cuidado, porque acabo de ver que un jeque saudí, emiratí o lo que sea que se ha comprado una playita al lado de lo vuestro.



mal cerdo lo folle


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Ene 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Dónde esta eso?
> 
> 
> 
> Cuidado, porque acabo de ver que un jeque saudí, emiratí o lo que sea se ha comprado una playita al lado de lo vuestro.



Jajajaja. No seras tu con una bandera internacional? Que veo que el dicho señor este tb tiene propiedades en MOHELI isla burbuja por excelencia


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Ene 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> mal cerdo lo folle



Pondremos granjas de cerdos para espantarlos


----------



## Visrul (27 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Jajajaja. No seras tu con una bandera internacional? Que veo que el dicho señor este tb tiene propiedades en MOHELI isla burbuja por excelencia



Pues no se pero tiene muchas propiedades por Madrid y alguna en Ibiza. No parece muy jeque extranjero...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Jajajaja. No seras tu con una bandera internacional? Que veo que el dicho señor este tb tiene propiedades en MOHELI isla burbuja por excelencia



Yo solo estoy comprando en Europa de momento.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Ene 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Pues no se pero tiene muchas propiedades por Madrid y alguna en Ibiza. No parece muy jeque extranjero...



En esa playa de Ibiza que dices me he metido y todos los compradores son extranjeros.


----------



## hornblower (27 Ene 2021)

ya ha salido


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Ene 2021)

No si al final me voy a animar a comprar allí en mitad del desierto, en una playa ruinosa y sin agua dulce. Algo haremos aunque sea invernaderos con una planta desaladora con energía solar


----------



## hornblower (27 Ene 2021)

Parte 1 / 4

Qué esperar de Tierra 2

Un nuevo mundo... y, por supuesto, la imaginación se desborda. Un nuevo año, y nuestro trabajo es definir al menos algunas pautas, para orientar un poco lo que se puede esperar en los próximos meses y, sí, años. Porque la Tierra 2 no se construirá -como la Tierra 1- en siete días. Somos humanos.

Actualmente definimos internamente a Tierra 2 como "El refugio que todos hubiéramos necesitado el año pasado". Probablemente no deberíamos intentar ganarnos la vida poniendo nombres a los géneros...
En esta definición no se incluyen términos como "sandbox" y "comercio" y "simulación" y algunos más sólo por razones de espacio. Pero también formarán parte de la experiencia general.

Es un terreno bastante amplio, hay que reconocerlo, pero nos permite la flexibilidad que necesitamos. Al fin y al cabo, es muy difícil -y aquí nos enseñan décadas de experiencia en el diseño de juegos- no permitirnos matar opciones en una fase tan temprana y, al mismo tiempo, poner las expectativas demasiado altas. Así que preferimos ser demasiado cautos en este momento, en lugar de adelantarnos demasiado.

La fase 2 te permitirá extraer recursos y optimizar este proceso a través de sucesivos niveles de investigación y producción, siempre en función de los terrenos que poseas, las cosas que hagas con ellos y los edificios que decidas construir. Ningún terreno de Tierra 2 es inservible, todas las baldosas producirán algo. Sin embargo, es posible que su utilidad especial sólo se revele en un nivel posterior. Si estás sentado en una mina de oro literal, sí, seguramente te será útil pronto. Pero algunos pueden estar sentados en una metafórica sin siquiera darse cuenta durante años, hasta que de repente una materia prima antes no descubierta bajo su suelo se convierte en el elemento más importante para una nueva y emocionante tecnología, demandada básicamente por todo el mundo. Sin embargo, las materias primas básicas serán producidas por cada pedazo de tierra de todos modos.
Parte 2 / 4

Aquí es donde vamos a empezar, y nuestro objetivo es comenzar a desplegar partes de la Fase 2 dentro de unas semanas: Verás que tu tierra empieza a producir Esencia. La esencia es la base de todo. Refleja el lugar que posees, sabe lo que hay en el suelo y -en posteriores actualizaciones- será capaz de reproducirlo. También tenemos previsto un sistema de teletransporte en Tierra 2 por estas fechas. El sistema de teletransporte permitirá a otros usuarios teletransportarse a tu propiedad, las propiedades más grandes podrán registrar un nombre de teletransporte más premium. Después de que los usuarios tengan un aviso justo para aprovechar este increíblemente importante sistema de teletransporte, también añadiremos la posibilidad de que los usuarios puedan subdividir sus propiedades - si todavía sienten el deseo de hacerlo.

Un poco más adelante también mejoraremos el sistema de clases de baldosas para que se adapte a la nueva experiencia de juego. Y habrá la opción de PvP en algún momento de la fase 2, un sistema de PvP beneficioso para la mayoría, si no todos, de los que opten por él. La fase 2 consistirá en gran medida en añadir más propósito y capacidad a tu terreno, personalizarlo, añadirle cosas, utilizarlo y mucho más. Daremos más detalles de estas características a medida que se confirmen desde dentro.

Pero todo esto tiene un único propósito: que puedas ponerte en marcha en ese día tan especial en algún momento del futuro. El día en que Tierra 2 salga a la superficie, se convierta en un mundo 3D abierto y, con el tiempo, ofrezca más edificios y materiales e investigación y posibilidades de desarrollar tus propiedades. Sabemos que esto es importante para ti. También es importante para nosotros. Pero preferimos hacer promesas que no se rompan fácilmente, por lo que no podemos decir exactamente cuándo llegará este emocionante día. Todo esto durará un tiempo, como todos los MMO. Pero para que os hagáis una idea de cómo será, muy pronto publicaremos un vídeo del sistema de terreno de Tierra 2, que os mostrará lo mucho que hemos avanzado.
Parte 3 / 4

En algún momento seguramente tendrás tu propio avatar. Y será altamente personalizable. Queremos que los individuos recorran Tierra 2. Queremos que tengan su propia casa. Queremos que os conozcáis, que os comuniquéis, que construyáis comunidades, que experimentéis juntos este nuevo mundo.

Y poco a poco, a lo largo de los años, Tierra 2 pretende expandirse hasta convertirse en una simulación compleja. Soñamos con que los jugadores puedan trabajar juntos y diseñar estrategias conjuntas para darse acceso a tecnologías superiores y acceder a niveles más altos de la experiencia de Tierra 2: Soñamos con todo tipo de entretenimientos y negocios y con la posibilidad de construir comunidades de todo tipo, elevando los valores de sus tierras. 

Poco a poco estamos planeando añadir varios juegos (sin entrar en detalles ahora), cuyos elementos podrás producir dentro de la simulación económica, usarlos para tu propio beneficio en Tierra 2, comerciar con ellos o usarlos en juegos competitivos que tú mismo puedas inventar. Habrá un mercado de recursos común, que también dependerá de las tecnologías desarrolladas en Tierra 2. Habrá desafíos PvE y PvP. En nuestra visión, todas las estructuras de Tierra 2 se conectarán en una gran experiencia social.

Y esto es todo lo que podemos ver con razonable certeza: es algo así lo que pretendemos crear. Por supuesto, tenemos previsto crear un gran equipo para todo esto con los desarrolladores más capacitados de la industria. De hecho, ¡ya hemos empezado a crear ese equipo! Y sabemos que cometeremos errores en el camino, aprenderemos de ellos y luego (después de fallar mejor unas cuantas veces) acabaremos haciéndolo bien. Habrá oportunidades emergentes para los jugadores de Tierra 2 que no se nos ocurrirían ahora, la Fase 1 nos lo ha demostrado. Y entonces puede llegar un momento en Tierra 2 en el que vosotros, los jugadores, podáis utilizar este lugar como plataforma para vuestros propios negocios, vuestros propios desarrollos en una época en la que básicamente podéis firmar vuestra propia Declaración de Independencia.
Parte 4 / 4

Ese es el sueño. O al menos una gran parte de él. Todavía nos quedan cosas más descabelladas en la manga. Para hacer realidad este sueño, también te necesitamos a ti: tu paciencia, tus críticas constructivas, tu devoción y tu perdón cada vez que nos equivocamos. Nadie ha construido una segunda Tierra. Es un camino no transitado. Al menos para los humanos. 

Nos entusiasma conocerte en la Tierra 2.


----------



## asiqué (27 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pondremos granjas de cerdos para espantarlos



mas fabricas de procesamiento carnico para hacer embutidos de calidac


----------



## Kartal (27 Ene 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Parte 1 / 4
> 
> Qué esperar de Tierra 2
> 
> ...


----------



## LostSouls (27 Ene 2021)

Madre mía, estoy leyendo en diagonal el Discord en directo y eso parece un hatajo de groupies adolescentes y fanboys babeando a siete desarrolladores. Me parece muy bien que haya "hype" aunque yo prefiero llamarle bombo o humo, desde luego nos favorece a los que hemos metido pasta aunque sea poca. Pero lo que estoy viendo me produce bastante vergüenza ajena, no sé a vosotros.
Ya he tenido bastante earthianismo por hoy, qué jerna me está dando. Voy a desconectar de esta basura hasta que saquen el vidrio soon, me quedaré por el hilo viendo lo que comentáis, pero al discord de fanboys no vuelvo.
Con la mierda que tenemos en el mundo real, se les va la pvta olla.


----------



## Kartal (27 Ene 2021)

Bueno, pues ya está el anuncio. Gracias hornblower por la traducción. Tendría que analizarlo más tranquilamente, pero en principio viene a confirmar las gotitas de información que habían ido dejando hasta ahora. Cada parcela del planeta tendrá su valor y podrá sacar recursos, aunque literalmente dicen que si está situado en una mina de oro real se tendrá en cuenta. Y aquí supongo que igual no solamente será con el oro, sino que quizás con otros recursos pase algo parecido, pero hay que ser realistas de todas formas y tener paciencia.

A mí me ha gustado el anuncio. En cierto modo es tranquilizador y está de acuerdo con mis expectativas. Habrá gente que se ha emocionado y estará dejando correr la imaginación, y otros que se habrán decepcionado y los estarán poniendo a parir. Personalmente me dan la impresión de ser sinceros y serios. Así que sigo dentro y acumulando.


----------



## Desmond Humes (27 Ene 2021)

Todo depende de la inversión que haya que continuar haciendo para seguir evolucionando dentro de esto, y que las opciones y el entretenimiento me compensen.
Es dificil encontrar equilibrio entre mantener interesados a los que están dentro, y para atractivo todo esto a los que están fuera.
A estas alturas creo que ya vamos viendo, por su modus operandi, que no van a hacer ningún comunicado especificacando detalles ni fijando metas concretas, sino más bien solamente cosas sueltas sobre la mecánica y desarrollo del juego. 
Ok, veremos.


----------



## AK2 (27 Ene 2021)

@hornblower GRACIAS por la traducción para los que prefieren leerlo en español.

--------------------------

A ver... básicamente detecto lo siguiente:



hornblower dijo:


> nuestro objetivo es comenzar a desplegar partes de la Fase 2 dentro de unas semanas





hornblower dijo:


> Un poco más adelante también mejoraremos el sistema de clases de baldosas





hornblower dijo:


> Daremos más detalles de estas características a medida que se confirmen desde dentro





hornblower dijo:


> no podemos decir exactamente cuándo llegará este emocionante día





hornblower dijo:


> Todo esto durará un tiempo




O sea, semanas, más adelante, durará un tiempo,...

*La información que anuncian es que anunciarán más información.*

Con lo único que me quedo es que recalcan la importancia de tener Essence así que por mi parte voy a acumular todos los recursos posibles hasta petar.


----------



## Le Fanu (27 Ene 2021)

De lo poco específico que se saca es que las minas de oro tendrán su valor a corto plazo. Algo es algo. 

Todavía hay bastantes disponibles. Un florero ya indicó una: Kittila en Finlandia. Es muy sencilla de encontrar y tiene bastantes huecos disponibles. Si os animáis, os dejo código: BIKXMV5FRY


----------



## hornblower (27 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Cada parcela del planeta tendrá su valor y podrá sacar recursos, aunque literalmente dicen que si está situado en una mina de oro real se tendrá en cuenta.



(sólo como opinión)
Me parece muy difícil que puedan mapear todos los recursos y minas existentes en la actualidad en todo el Globo; para mí lo que harán será asignar más esencia o recursos a determinados países así en bloque , por ejemplo a todos los tiles de Perú darles más oro y plata, a todos los tiles de Chile darles cobre o más esencia,etc


----------



## AK2 (27 Ene 2021)

@calopez, PON CHINCHETA QUE ESTO VA PARA AÑOS...


----------



## hornblower (27 Ene 2021)

y me parece que va para largo y necesitan demasiado tiempo para poder cubrir las espectativas de la gente. Empiezan ahora a pedir personal, "los mejores de la industria". Con tanto niño rata sin capacidad de frustración ni paciencia esto acojona un poco


----------



## AK2 (27 Ene 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> y me parece que va para largo y necesitan demasiado tiempo para poder cubrir las espectativas de la gente. Empiezan ahora a pedir personal, "los mejores de la industria". Con tanto niño rata sin capacidad de frustración ni paciencia esto acojona un poco



Efectivamente, en cuanto he leído el comunicado lo primero que he pensado es "LA GENTE DEJARÁ DE COMPRAR DESDE YA".

Han bajado las expectativas un montón, hasta yo me he desanimado...


----------



## kaluza5 (27 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> @lonchagordista @GeniusForce @Blackest @das kind @Gian Gastone @vacutator @Jebediah @Elbrujo @_LoKy_ @davitin @vilin @Profesor.Poopsnagle @DraghiEmpire @PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO @LostSouls @LuiGi13 @antoniussss @Minak @hornblower @Visrul @Kartal @Desmond Humes @kaluza5 @Polo_00 @Le Fanu @Silverado72 @El_neutral @D_M @Don_Quijote @EXTOUAREG
> 
> *Sugerencia para comprar todos juntos:
> 
> ...



No iba a comprar más, pero al sobrarme justo 0,50 de saldo, he comprado una loseta. Una de playa, je. je.

Una pregunta:

¿Están pagando la página por terrenos ya comprados? Es que me llegó un ingreso, no por transacción, sino por otra cosa por unas losetas que ya tenía.


----------



## Desmond Humes (27 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Efectivamente, en cuanto he leído el comunicado lo primero que he pensado es "LA GENTE DEJARÁ DE COMPRAR DESDE YA".
> 
> Han bajado las expectativas un montón, hasta yo me he desanimado...




Sí, es difícil mantener el hype. Y eso que ahora la situación es buena para ellos, en tiempos de pandemia y con gente con más tiempo para estar pendiente de la pantalla del ordenador, o al menos mi caso.
Los comunicados son siempre bastante "etéreos", por decirlo finamente. 
Yo quiero confiar en la creatividad de los usuarios, y en que les van a dar herramientas para crear juegos, o desafíos, o un sistema de mercado e intercambio que haga que esto sea entretenido, con el añadido de tener siempre un ojo puesto en la calderilla (virtual) generada.


----------



## Le Fanu (27 Ene 2021)

kaluza5 dijo:


> No iba a comprar más, pero al sobrarme justo 0,50 de saldo, he comprado una loseta. Una de playa, je. je.
> 
> Una pregunta:
> 
> ¿Están pagando la página por terrenos ya comprados? Es que me llegó un ingreso, no por transacción, sino por otra cosa por unas losetas que ya tenía.



Sí, son los LIT o intereses. Te pagan por las tiles de clase 1 y 2.


----------



## AK2 (27 Ene 2021)

kaluza5 dijo:


> ¿Están pagando la página por terrenos ya comprados? Es que me llegó un ingreso, no por transacción, sino por otra cosa por unas losetas que ya tenía.



Sí pero no se rige por ningún patrón, al menos que sepamos ni que hayan anunciado. Un día cobrarás y luego no.

Yo llevo sin cobrar impuestos sobre la tierra como unos 5 días.


----------



## Kartal (27 Ene 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> (sólo como opinión)
> Me parece muy difícil que puedan mapear todos los recursos y minas existentes en la actualidad en todo el Globo; para mí lo que harán será asignar más esencia o recursos a determinados países así en bloque , por ejemplo a todos los tiles de Perú darles más oro y plata, a todos los tiles de Chile darles cobre o más esencia,etc



Tiene bastante sentido, yo he pensado algo parecido.

En el comunicado mencionan las minas de oro, esta sigue bastante barata:

Youga Gold Mine


----------



## Visrul (27 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> @calopez, PON CHINCHETA QUE ESTO VA PARA AÑOS...



@calopez debe de estar comprando acciones del juego, porque en menos de un mes 55 páginas...


----------



## D_M (27 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Me he enterado en el Discord oficial y en un vídeo de youtube muy reciente que se va a crear la primera megacity en "Liberia" y que la peña está comprando como loca todo FOMO a tope.
> 
> Yo acabo de comprar un par de parcelitas, puede ser un buen pelotasssso (usar mi código GCY1BDZ92H y os sigo pasando info de la buena todo insider ahí, hamijos).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 554346



Liberia va ha hacer un x6 o más, está que lo peta.


----------



## Visrul (27 Ene 2021)

kaluza5 dijo:


> No iba a comprar más, pero al sobrarme justo 0,50 de saldo, he comprado una loseta. Una de playa, je. je.
> 
> Una pregunta:
> 
> ¿Están pagando la página por terrenos ya comprados? Es que me llegó un ingreso, no por transacción, sino por otra cosa por unas losetas que ya tenía.



Si, te pagan por las transacciones de compra-venta que tengan lugar en tu país. Es como un impuesto que recibes en tus propiedades. Cuanto más movimiento de compraventa haya, más recibes. Creo que es:
Clase 1 >> 0,005 %
Clase 2 >> 0,0025%
Clase 3 >> 0,00125%
Pero no lo puedo asegurar 100%


----------



## D_M (27 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> @calopez, PON CHINCHETA QUE ESTO VA PARA AÑOS...



@calopez hilo chincheta para "Earth2" para especular a tope y si sobra tiempo, jugar un poco al juego, jeje.


----------



## Visrul (27 Ene 2021)

Por lo menos si que mantienen lo de que si construyes encima de las minas obtienes algo de ellas, me cago en to, después de las horas que eché buscando en las que se pudiese construir, si van y dicen que no valía para nada les "quemo el chiringo"...
Pues eso, si alguien está interesado en algún recurso natural en particular que me lo diga. Incluyo energías renovables como la geotérmica, etc.
Código: 
O9UM1XQGWS


----------



## Polo_00 (27 Ene 2021)

Os deja seguir comprando barato? es decir, a mi no me deja comprar en ningún sitio ya por menos de 1,5$. Pero en ninguno eh, he probado en 50 por lo menos y todos tienen el mismo precio, soy yo... o es que han subido los precios?


----------



## AK2 (27 Ene 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Os deja seguir comprando barato? es decir, a mi no me deja comprar en ningún sitio ya por menos de 1,5$. Pero en ninguno eh, he probado en 50 por lo menos y todos tienen el mismo precio, soy yo... o es que han subido los precios?



Sal y vuelve a entrar o dale a "clear selection" (a veces se queda atascado). Acabo de ver que los precios están baratos en muchos países.


----------



## Kartal (27 Ene 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Os deja seguir comprando barato? es decir, a mi no me deja comprar en ningún sitio ya por menos de 1,5$. Pero en ninguno eh, he probado en 50 por lo menos y todos tienen el mismo precio, soy yo... o es que han subido los precios?



Si entras en el enlace que puse antes están a 0,392

Yo no veo nada raro. En qué países has mirado?


----------



## Polo_00 (27 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Sal y vuelve a entrar o dale a "clear selection" (a veces se queda atascado). Acabo de ver que los precios están baratos en muchos países.




Es cierto, gracias por la aclaración, he comprado algo al lado de Dubai. En el golfo de Omán.


----------



## Kartal (27 Ene 2021)

Os traigo algunos detalles que pueden ser importantes para elegir una estrategia o cambiarla:

-Tener un área de producción necesitara de cierto espacio, algo que quizá un solo tile no pueda abarcar.
-Las fronteras entre países solo afectan al precio de cada país, no hay aduanas.
-El precio de los tiles no afecta a su producción de recursos.
-En principio, la clase no afecta a la producción de recursos ni de esencia, aunque esto podría cambiar.
-La unión y división de propiedades vendrá más tarde que la fase 2. Antes se implementará la teletransportación, que tendrá grandes beneficios y mucho potencial. El tamaño de propiedad afecta a la teletransportación, por eso no dejaran dividirlas sin antes asegurarse que entendemos el sacrificio que eso implicaría. 
-Habrá un Marketplace de recursos.
-Las clases de los tiles están para facilitarles el balance del juego, por lo que sus normas variarán con el tiempo. 
-En la fase 3 se podrá construir sobre el agua sin problema.
-La esencia será un contador en la cuenta, ningún material que se tenga que transportar. (¿Los recursos quizá si?)
-El pvp será optativo.
-Intentarán en un futuro poder crear objetos únicos dentro del juego que se puedan vender en el Marketplace.
-El vídeo que se espera será sobre el sistema de terreno en la fase 3.



Espero que esta información os pueda ser útil para tomar decisiones. Cualquier ayuda es bienvenida: O76OWLUYZ1


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Ene 2021)

Por que nadie esta comprando en irak por ejemplo o en arabia saudita donde aun estan las parcelas a 10 centimos ? 

Alli hay pozoz de petroleo no ?


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Os traigo algunos detalles que pueden ser importantes para elegir una estrategia o cambiarla:
> 
> -Tener un área de producción necesitara de cierto espacio, algo que quizá un solo tile no pueda abarcar.
> -Las fronteras entre países solo afectan al precio de cada país, no hay aduanas.
> ...



He de decir que he comprado bastantes propiedades de una losa. Otras haciendo forma de L. Me estas diciendo que me las voy a tener con patatasnporque no voy a tener suficiente superficie? Joder podrian haberlo dichon antes coño o almenos gnerar unas bases minimas.

Que opinais al respecfo?


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por que nadie esta comprando en irak por ejemplo o en arabia saudita donde aun estan las parcelas a 10 centimos ?
> 
> Alli hay pozoz de petroleo no ?



Creo que no estan a la venta. Yo he comprado pozos en venesuela. De una baldosa eso si


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Os traigo algunos detalles que pueden ser importantes para elegir una estrategia o cambiarla:
> 
> -Tener un área de producción necesitara de cierto espacio, algo que quizá un solo tile no pueda abarcar.
> -Las fronteras entre países solo afectan al precio de cada país, no hay aduanas.
> ...



Yo lo que habia penasdo es por ejemplo si compro una sola baldosa en medio de la selva sin vecinos cerca. Alomejor se te asigna automaticamente una parte del terreno de alrededor o algo asi. Pkrque si no a ver que haces con una mierda de baldosa


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo lo que habia penasdo es por ejemplo si compro una sola baldosa en medio de la selva sin vecinos cerca. Alomejor se te asigna automaticamente una parte del terreno de alrededor o algo asi. Pkrque si no a ver que haces con una mierda de baldosa




Pero si salen a la venta por unos 10 centimos, lo unico que no se como cojones encontrar el punto exacto de los pozos

Por cierto donde esta lo de isla burbuja ?


----------



## Blackest (27 Ene 2021)

Joder cabrones casi me quedo sin sitio en bahía burbuja y eso que lo ví yo. Al final compré 13 tiles.



D_M dijo:


> Este vidéo (si, vidéo XD ) del compadrito chévere explica porqué se producen los pumps de precios y como evitarlos al comprar:



Yo cuando veía que un precio subia a tope evitaba vender porque pensaba que podían ser bugs y me podrían banear, ahora parece que no es así, la proxima vez vendo y recompro.



hornblower dijo:


> (sólo como opinión)
> Me parece muy difícil que puedan mapear todos los recursos y minas existentes en la actualidad en todo el Globo; para mí lo que harán será asignar más esencia o recursos a determinados países así en bloque , por ejemplo a todos los tiles de Perú darles más oro y plata, a todos los tiles de Chile darles cobre o más esencia,etc



No lo veo tan dificil al menos con las mas importantes. Yo encontré una de cobalto en Nueva Guinea en poco tiempo.



Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo lo que habia penasdo es por ejemplo si compro una sola baldosa en medio de la selva sin vecinos cerca. Alomejor se te asigna automaticamente una parte del terreno de alrededor o algo asi. Pkrque si no a ver que haces con una mierda de baldosa



Yo siempre intenco comprar parcelas de al menos 20x20.


----------



## Kartal (27 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> He de decir que he comprado bastantes propiedades de una losa. Otras haciendo forma de L. Me estas diciendo que me las voy a tener con patatasnporque no voy a tener suficiente superficie? Joder podrian haberlo dichon antes coño o almenos gnerar unas bases minimas.
> 
> Que opinais al respecfo?



¿Qué te hace pensar eso? Al contrario, con el anuncio de hoy han confirmado que cada parcela será productiva.

Otra cosa es que si tienes muchas parcelas juntas sea posible construir algo mayor en fases siguientes. A mi me parece algo bastante lógico. En una parcela de 10x10 puedes plantar un huerto, pero no montar una central térmica.


----------



## Visrul (27 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> He de decir que he comprado bastantes propiedades de una losa. Otras haciendo forma de L. Me estas diciendo que me las voy a tener con patatasnporque no voy a tener suficiente superficie? Joder podrian haberlo dichon antes coño o almenos generar unas bases mínimas.
> 
> Que opinais al respecfo?



Yo como tengo muy pocos recursos hice los mismo. Inicialmente podría parecer un error (puede que seguramente lo sea), pero le doy la vuelta a la tortilla con una estrategia que me planteado al inicio por la dificultad que tengo de poder comprar tierras: ¿y si para poder construir o expandirte, dependes de las parcelas adyacentes de otros jugadores?, ¿y si tienes que adquirir sus parcelas para poder expandirte o construir algo que quieras?
Tendrías por narices que comprarle ese terreno al otro o a lo mejor compartir la infraestructura según el número de baldosas que tuviese cada uno (en %). Por poder, podría ser, al fin y al cabo no sabemos nada de cómo será.
Yo lo llamo la estrategia"tocapelotas" 

Os pongo un ejemplo mío:
Earth 2
Las dos propiedades mierdosas son las mías. una en el centro y que si el italiano quiere construir algo gordo a lo mejor tiene que negociar conmigo y la otra a la derecha del australiano de la propiedad grande que le pasaría lo mismo si quiere expandirse.
Seguramente estaré equivocado, pero es una estrategia como otra cualquiera.


----------



## antoniussss (28 Ene 2021)

OS traigo una mina de oro baratita:


Colcha"K" (V.Martin)
Colcha"K" (V.Martin), Potosí, Bolivia
-67.2262, -21.10884


O4Z69PS8PR


----------



## Kartal (28 Ene 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> OS traigo una mina de oro baratita:
> 
> 
> Colcha"K" (V.Martin)
> ...




Muchas gracias!

Os dejo yo otra. La mayor mina de Oro de Guinea, un país que todavía está barato.

Nordgold - LEFA Mine (Siguiri, Guinea)


----------



## Silverado72 (28 Ene 2021)

Yo no veo como los directores de la página van a poder cartografiar/clasificar todos los lugares donde hay minas de algun tipo, recursos de agua, bosques o instalaciones estrategicas.

Como mucho podrian hacer asignaciones a nivel de pais, como ya ha señalado algun forero.


----------



## Kartal (28 Ene 2021)

Isla de Diego García


De lo que está actualmente en venta esto es lo más barato que queda, a 0,329 la parcela.


----------



## Elbrujo (28 Ene 2021)

Me meto en mi cuenta y mis casillas de egipto a 31 euros cada una. Subida de 2000% que cojones ha pasado? Las casillas libres estan a 1.57

Mi codigo 8NBKTKKBOJ


----------



## Le Fanu (28 Ene 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> OS traigo una mina de oro baratita:
> 
> 
> Colcha"K" (V.Martin)
> ...



Está bloqueado el lugar. Muy extraño... Has comprado recientemente ahí?


----------



## Kartal (28 Ene 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Yo no veo como los directores de la página van a poder cartografiar/clasificar todos los lugares donde hay minas de algun tipo, recursos de agua, bosques o instalaciones estrategicas.
> 
> Como mucho podrian hacer asignaciones a nivel de pais, como ya ha señalado algun forero.



Yo por si acaso compré en la mina de uranio que puse por aquí, pero lo que más tengo de ese tipo son minas de oro, que eso sí que lo han mencionado específicamente los DEV.

Pienso como tú, hay que ser realistas, no es razonable esperar que saquen recursos de cada elemento de la tabla periódica.

Es más lógico que dividan en grandes zonas, pero al final cada parcela tendrá la capacidad de producir algo.

En cuanto al agua, sí que han especificado que en fases posteriores será posible construir algo sobre ella. Las grandes masas de agua son relativamente fáciles de identificar tanto en mapa como en satélite. Espero que al menos en Villa Burbuja nos dejen montar un puerto guapo XD


----------



## Kartal (28 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, hablando de Ciudad Burbuja, me alegra ver cómo está cuajando el proyecto. Cada vez que lo miro hay más parcelas compradas, incluyendo a un vasco con bandera de Jersey 

Conozca Villa Burbuja, su ciudad de vacaciones en la costa libia

O76OWLUYZ1


----------



## Visrul (28 Ene 2021)

Hola, os voy a poner algunas de las minas que tengo más baratas por si os interesan, pongo la materia prima, el país y las coordenadas. Todas en torno a 0,35-0,5 $ la parcela:

Zn, Burkina Faso: Earth 2 12.370185, -2.598267 (huecos en el tercero de los pozos)
Au, Burkina Faso: Earth 2 14.350379, -1.303596 (con huecos en los pozos principales
Au, Kazajistán: Pozo 1: Earth 2 50.04777, 79.763317 Pozo 2: 50.03432, 79.742031 (ésta zona subió en estos últimos días y ahora está en 0,6$)
Ag-Zn, Kazajistán: Earth 2 50.60002, 81.78269 VACÍO este pozo, el del sur ocupado por uno
Au, Namibia: -20.00013,17.08992 hacer zoom out y al norte. Muy pocos huecos en los pozos principales. Si en los secundarios
Au, Uruguay: Earth 2 -31.58929,-55.50008 Huecos en pozos secundarios. Muy pocos en el principal. Varios españoles aquí.
Cu, Zambia: Earth 2 -12.512341854797242, 27.857946151452197 (mina gigante, en las coordenadas iniciales muy llena, pero en los pozos del sur mucho hueco)
Cantera granito, Eslovaquia: 49.141629, 18.881721 VACÍA Otra con bastante hueco todavía: 48.655933, 20.176907
Carbón, Mozambique: Earth 2 -16.16225, 33.676186 Varios huecos en diferentes pozos/zonas (hacer zoom out)
Canteras de caliza en Eslovaquia, vacías las dos: 48.82400,18.13116, 49.00823,18.11187
Nb + Ta, Estaño: Namibia (la gente ya va a por materias primas secundarias) Earth 2 -21.24586, 14.878407 Mucho hueco todavía
Au-Cu, Georgia: 41.364345771586635, 44.45965089972809 Earth 2 Bastante hueco por la periferia
Nb-Ta, Mozambique: Earth 2 -16.50833,37.90000 VACÍA
Mina polimetálica, Macedonia del Norte: Earth 2 41.6687979587545, 22.349606630253376 Varios huecos en la periferia de los 3 pozos disponibles.
Fosfatos, Togo: 6.47583,1.52389 Earth 2 Prácticamente VACÍA
Fosfatos, Togo: 6.29361,1.31389 Earth 2 Huecos todavía en la zona de explotación.
Ti, Mozambique: Earth 2 -16.528690707475892, 39.634274245655384 Ocupado mucho en el sur, pero el resto casi vacío
Fe, Kazajistán: Earth 2 50.35747,83.54003
Sal, Bielorrusia: Earth 2 52.827529947104345, 27.563897836508136 La pongo porque aunque parezca increíble ya empieza a haber gente en éste tipo de minas. Prácticamente vacía
Al, Bauxita, Kazajistán: 52.3628263811702, 62.58620588760239 VACÍA Otra más igual: 52.016274631461265, 62.332070745689855
Fe, Kazajistán: Earth 2 53.377222, 62.936389 Mucho hueco en el medio. Mina de Fe muy grande
Au,Ag,Te, Uzbequistán: 40.943402299797754, 70.11290576248302 Vacía
Au, Cu, Ag, Uzbequistán: Earth 2 40.81389,69.64639 Bastantes huecos en la periferia
Ag,Au, Uzbequistán: Earth 2 40.33528,66.72194 Mucho hueco todavía.
Au, Uzbequistán: Earth 2 41.31722,64.30056 Mucho hueco
Au, Ag, Uzbequistán: 40.94167,70.11667 Vacía

Creo que de lo más barato ahora es ésto. Revisaré mis notas. Hay algunas minas totalmente vacías pero más caras, del orden de 0,8-1,5$ en otras zonas. Si le interesan a alguno que me lo diga.
Para las propinas por el trabajo: O9UM1XQGWS

P.D: iré editando a medida que añada alguna más que encuentre o se me haya pasado


----------



## Elbrujo (28 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Por cierto, hablando de Ciudad Burbuja, me alegra ver cómo está cuajando el proyecto. Cada vez que lo miro hay más parcelas compradas, incluyendo a un vasco con bandera de Jersey
> 
> Conozca Villa Burbuja, su ciudad de vacaciones en la costa libia
> 
> O76OWLUYZ1



Madte mia cuantas banderas.....


----------



## Silverado72 (28 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Por cierto, hablando de Ciudad Burbuja, me alegra ver cómo está cuajando el proyecto. Cada vez que lo miro hay más parcelas compradas, incluyendo a un vasco con bandera de Jersey
> 
> Conozca Villa Burbuja, su ciudad de vacaciones en la costa libia
> 
> O76OWLUYZ1



La bandera de Jersey es muy parecida a la bandera/enseña española de los Austrias, la aspa borgoñona.


----------



## Kartal (28 Ene 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> La bandera de Jersey es muy parecida a la bandera/enseña española de los Austrias, la aspa borgoñona.



Jajajaja es cierto, de hecho a primera vista pensé: "Qué bueno, ya están dejando personalizar banderas!!"


----------



## EXTOUAREG (28 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Me meto en mi cuenta y mis casillas de egipto a 31 euros cada una. Subida de 2000% que cojones ha pasado? Las casillas libres estan a 1.57
> 
> Mi codigo 8NBKTKKBOJ



Ya te dije que andaban jeques de Emiratos por ahí pululando, lo mismo habéis caído en un campo de petróleo y os quieren echar a gorrazos... 

Esta ya en 6$, va subiendo, hasta 44$ que tiene EEUU le queda recorrido, teniendo en cuenta que España es el décimo país occidental en cotización.


----------



## TedKord (28 Ene 2021)

Ya hice alguna adquisición en churrerialandia


2TCB87G567


----------



## EXTOUAREG (28 Ene 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Hola, os voy a poner algunas de las minas que tengo más baratas por si os interesan, pongo la materia prima, el país y las coordenadas. Todas en torno a 0,35-0,5 $ la parcela:
> 
> Zn, Burkina Faso: 12.370185, -2.598267 (huecos en el tercero de los pozos)
> Au, Burkina Faso: 14.350379, -1.303596 (con huecos en los pozos principales
> ...



Estos post son la auténtica salud, se agradecen, solo que hace gracia esto de tengo minas de oro oiga  Deme cuarto y mitad de mina de oro y platino


----------



## D_M (28 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Me meto en mi cuenta y mis casillas de egipto a 31 euros cada una. Subida de 2000% que cojones ha pasado? Las casillas libres estan a 1.57
> 
> Mi codigo 8NBKTKKBOJ



Yo también tengo pasta en Egipto y noté la subida, flipé pero fue uno de esos picos que ocurren a veces, dejé video en este hilo en uno de mis mensajes con un video que explica por qué ocurre.

Por lo demás no se vosotros pero no me quejo, todo va parriba salvo 3 o 4 terrenos que no me rentan.

Hype aparte, yo tengo claro que hasta que no venda (aplicando descuento para vender bien quizás hará falta), me llegue la pasta al banco y le pague la mordida a hacienda, no puede uno fliparse 100% de haber triunfado pero bueno, de momento pinta bien la cosa y me escucho mis temitas de chuloputas ochentero mientras hago mis compraventas:



Propinillas aquí please: GCY1BDZ92H


----------



## Elbrujo (28 Ene 2021)

Una cosa que he pensado es que en las siguientes fases nos hagan de competir contra el resto por los recursos he incluso puede haber guerras. Seria como un gigantesco ages o empire brutal. La persona o grupo que gane se hace con el premio de 1000 millones de dolares XD


----------



## GeniusForce (28 Ene 2021)

llevan ya como 5 dias que los tiles no me rentan nada. antes lo hacian a diario. No lo comprendo.


----------



## Kartal (28 Ene 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> llevan ya como 5 dias que los tiles no me rentan nada. antes lo hacian a diario. No lo comprendo.



Los LIT recibidos dependen del volumen de ventas de parcelas nuevas en ese país.


----------



## GeniusForce (28 Ene 2021)

Tiene que haber algo más, se siguen vendiendo parcelas porque lo estoy viendo pero no estan repartiendo.


----------



## Kartal (28 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Una cosa que he pensado es que en las siguientes fases nos hagan de competir contra el resto por los recursos he incluso puede haber guerras. Seria como un gigantesco ages o empire brutal. La persona o grupo que gane se hace con el premio de 1000 millones de dolares XD



Pues no es ninguna tontería, ya se ha mencionado la posibilidades de saqueo en fases futuras. Igual tenemos que poner vigilancia en nuestra aldea libia.

De todas formas parece ser que mantendrán la posibilidad de ir uno a su bola sin contar con nadie. Sinceramente espero que las posibilidades de juego sean amplias porque cada uno tiene su perfil y no siempre podremos dedicarle tiempo a esto.


----------



## Elbrujo (28 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues no es ninguna tontería, ya se ha mencionado la posibilidades de saqueo en fases futuras. Igual tenemos que poner vigilancia en nuestra aldea libia.
> 
> De todas formas parece ser que mantendrán la posibilidad de ir uno a su bola sin contar con nadie. Sinceramente espero que las posibilidades de juego sean amplias porque cada uno tiene su perfil y no siempre podremos dedicarle tiempo a esto.



Tnedremos que poner vigias ciudad burbuja y resto de propiedades.


----------



## Kartal (28 Ene 2021)

Por eso comprar en ciudades organizadas y zonas bien pobladas puede ser beneficioso en ese sentido. Pero sigo pensando que igual es un modo de juego optativo, y más teniendo en cuenta que te están quitando dinero quasi-real.


----------



## Desmond Humes (28 Ene 2021)

Me gusta mucho la idea por la que parece que van a optar: que todos los terrenos puedan obtener diferente recursos independientemente de su ubicación.

No tiene ningún sentido que quienes han entrado pronto en el juego y comprado cientos de baldosas en ciudades importantes gastando a veces cientos o miles de dólares, vayan a verse adelantados por alguien que dos meses más tarde, entra al juego y compra una baldosa de un dólar en una mina de oro... 
Tiene sentido que esos grandes terratenientes vayan como aviones y consigan más essence o recursos que los que estamos poniendo calderilla.

Además seguramente haga falta bastante terreno o "músculo" para poder minar, hacerlo deprisa, y luego transportarlo, por ejemplo. 
Yo ya no voy a invertir más en minas.
Por no hablar que seguramente haya un mercado de recursos y se pueda comprar de todo... 
La duda que tengo es a que se refieren con todo lo del transporte. Habrá que esperar.

Ah, y aunque estoy bastante metido en esto, aún tengo un porcentaje de duda. Supongo que se despejará cuando alguien en este hilo confirme que ha pedido sacar pasta de sus ventas y se la hayan enviado.


----------



## D_M (28 Ene 2021)

Hay que tener cuidado con los trucos medio aprovechaos porque el E2 team ha dicho que se bloqueará cuenta a aquellos que actuen con mala fé.


----------



## Desmond Humes (28 Ene 2021)

Eso iba a decir, ese truco tiene un nombre concreto en inglés que no recuerdo y están bloqueando cuentas que hacen eso. Lo leí en un discord hace un par de días.
Y es cierto que hay cuentas bloqueadas porque yo le iba a comprar ayer un terreno-ganga a alguien y no me dejó finalizar la compra porque la cuenta del vendedor estaba siendo investigada.


----------



## Desmond Humes (28 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como quieras. Espero que luego no te arrepientas.....
> 
> Bueno si que lo espero porque eso significaria que hemos tenido exito jijijiji





Yo tengo que decir que me gusta cada vez más la idea de haber invertido en *Isla Burbuja*.







Es grande, con muy buena ocupación internacional. Hay otra isla al este con la que interactuar si así procede o evoluciona esto.
También he visto mas burbujos por otros puntos de la isla. Creo que va a ser buen terreno para ir prosperando entre todos los habitantes de la isla. Comerciar, guerrear, juegos... o todo el roleo que permitan los desarrolladores.
Además mi nombre de usuario tiene mucho apego por todo lo que sean islas.
Vamos para adelante con todo, no nos come el miedo


----------



## TedKord (28 Ene 2021)

¿Alguien me explica el rollo con Dubai? Está bloqueado y se lo pillarán los propios creadores del juego o algo así?


----------



## asiqué (28 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo tengo que decir que me gusta cada vez más la idea de haber invertido en *Isla Burbuja*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



siempre podreis comerciar con villaburbuja


----------



## Visrul (28 Ene 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Estos post son la auténtica salud, se agradecen, solo que hace gracia esto de tengo minas de oro oiga  Deme cuarto y mitad de mina de oro y platino



Permítame sentirme como el cuñao Paco de Elon Musk durante unos minutos


----------



## Visrul (28 Ene 2021)

No diga usted estas cosas que entonces la Línea de la Concepción va a subir to da moon...


----------



## Visrul (28 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> La duda que tengo es a que se refieren con todo lo del transporte. Habrá que esperar.



Y si es porque imaginemos que las grandes urbes que se formen necesitan materias primas, pero no hay en las cercanías. Entonces los que tengan una mina, por ejemplo de Fe en África, podrán venderlo a los que están construyendo en, p. e., Europa, entonces necesitarán infraestructuras para el transporte, por ejemplo un puerto. Y dónde mejor ubicado que en Villa Burbuja...   
Los royalties de los Villa Burbujeros pueden ser escandalosos....


----------



## Kartal (28 Ene 2021)

Me recuerda un gag de Mota de hace unos años, que iba a conquistar Portugal "al merme".... XD


----------



## Kartal (28 Ene 2021)

Perfectamente puede ser así, por eso la importancia de diversificar en esta fase, porque no sabemos exactamente por dónde va la idea de los developers. Yo por ejemplo he comprado parcelas en selvas y bosques, donde solo hay árboles y ningún atisbo de civilización cercana. En grandes zonas verdes, tal como aparecen actualmente en Google Maps, es más posible que pongan recursos de madera, etc. Pero sigue siendo únicamente una posibilidad, quizás lo implementen al final de otra forma. Pero no me quejaré, intentaré adaptarme a la situación. Ya han dejado claro que cada parcela será productiva y eso para mí ya es suficiente.


----------



## Kartal (28 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo tengo que decir que me gusta cada vez más la idea de haber invertido en *Isla Burbuja*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo no me arrepiento de haber puesto huevos en esa cesta también, a ver por dónde salta la liebre...


----------



## Kartal (28 Ene 2021)

Si te digo la verdad, yo me huelo que durante este año una gran tecnológica de Silicon Valley comprará toda la plataforma y la desarrollarán con más medios, lo cual no tiene por qué ser una mala noticia en principio.


----------



## Elbrujo (28 Ene 2021)

Gracias. Lo primero intenta no gastar tanto en esto.

Lo segundo lo veo reflejado, kizas no lo hayas puesto bien o no le hayas dado al boton al a la derecha de donde pones el codigo.

No obstante gracias por el intento


----------



## D_M (28 Ene 2021)

Compré tiles en Tailandia y hoy subieron > 100%, y no parece ser el pico ese que a veces ocurre porque lleva ya dos horas así.
Estoy empalmao viendo mi crédito.


----------



## antoniussss (28 Ene 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Está bloqueado el lugar. Muy extraño... Has comprado recientemente ahí?




He comprado ahora y sin problema


----------



## Visrul (28 Ene 2021)

Una cosa para los nuevos, acordaros de poner al lado de vuestro nombre en el juego el código de referencia, así cuando nos hagáis una transferencia vía código os la podremos devolver, que si vuestro usuario no coincide con el de aquí no se sabe a quién corresponde y no se puede devolver.


----------



## antoniussss (28 Ene 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Hola, os voy a poner algunas de las minas que tengo más baratas por si os interesan, pongo la materia prima, el país y las coordenadas. Todas en torno a 0,35-0,5 $ la parcela:
> 
> Zn, Burkina Faso: 12.370185, -2.598267 (huecos en el tercero de los pozos)
> Au, Burkina Faso: 14.350379, -1.303596 (con huecos en los pozos principales
> ...




Muy buen trabajo, estaría bien identificar centrales nucleares en paises baratitos o centrales solares en paises baratitos y te dariamos buena propina ^^


----------



## Kartal (28 Ene 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Muy buen trabajo, estaría bien identificar centrales nucleares en paises baratitos o centrales solares en paises baratitos y te dariamos buena propina ^^



La propina se la podéis dar a Visrul, pero en cuanto a la central nuclear en un país barato yo conozco esta:

Central Nuclear de Ignalina


----------



## Visrul (28 Ene 2021)

Muchas gracias, pero tener en cuenta una cosa, cualquier edificio realizado por el hombre lo van a quitar y una central nuclear en el momento que la quitas no hay nada, no hay ninguna materia prima ahí, luego no interesa poner nada en las centrales nucleares.


----------



## Le Fanu (28 Ene 2021)

Sí, más interesante es una mina de uranio que creo que ya posteó alguien por aquí:

Mina en Niger

Está a 0,41 y quedan tiles disponibles.

Si os sirve, dejo código: BIKXMV5FRY


----------



## asiqué (28 Ene 2021)

si la fase 2 es como dicen ese terreno no tendra nada de lo que dices


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Ene 2021)

Alguien se ha leido las condiciones de earth2?


----------



## Kartal (29 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alguien se ha leido las condiciones de earth2?



Yo anoche terminé de leerme las FAQ


----------



## Kartal (29 Ene 2021)

Hola estimados earthianos!!!

Por si alguien está buscando parcelas buenas, bonitas y baratas... que siga comprando en Costa Burbuja. Cuantos más seamos mejor nos lo pasaremos.

Pero si además de eso estás buscando algo aún más barato.... te vuelvo a recomendar la Isla Diego García. Forma parte del país más barato que queda ahora mismo y todavía queda terreno libre porque la gente va al territorio británico en el Índico pero se olvida de esta isla, que está más al sur. Si ponéis "Diego García" en el buscador de Earth 2 te lleva directamente. De todas formas dejo link a unas parcelas que acabo de comprar ahí. Están a 0,331 actualmente.

Diego García, Territorio Británico del Océano Índico


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Ene 2021)

Quien coño es el de las banderas amarillas de villa burbuja?


----------



## Le Fanu (29 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hola estimados earthianos!!!
> 
> Por si alguien está buscando parcelas buenas, bonitas y baratas... que siga comprando en Costa Burbuja. Cuantos más seamos mejor nos lo pasaremos.
> 
> ...



Le he metido al lado tuyo 9 tiles, que veo ahí un hotel spa claramente...

Veo que proyectan una subida del 40%, pero claro, esto va fluctuando.


----------



## Kartal (29 Ene 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Le he metido al lado tuyo 9 tiles, que veo ahí un hotel spa claramente...
> 
> Veo que proyectan una subida del 40%, pero claro, esto va fluctuando.



De un día para otro hay países que están subiendo mucho y dejan de ser tan chollos. Por eso quien tenga 20 eurillos sueltos que aproveche para posicionarse todo lo que pueda en esta fase, quizás en 2 meses nos arrepintamos de no haber adquirido más parcelas


----------



## asiqué (29 Ene 2021)

yo quiero la concesion en exclusiva del aeropuerto internacional burbujo, veo claramente una ciudad-pais mezcla de Monaco,Gibraltar y Guijuelo, con una mezcla de riqueza, paraiso fiscal y produccion de embutidos unica.


----------



## Kartal (29 Ene 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> yo quiero la concesion en exclusiva del aeropuerto internacional burbujo, veo claramente una ciudad-pais mezcla de Monaco,Gibraltar y Guijuelo, con una mezcla de riqueza, paraiso fiscal y produccion de embutidos unica.




Pues tendrás que poner el aeropuerto en el cauce del río porque en la bahía hay montañas a ambos lados 

Casi mejor ve pensando en un puerto guapo para que nuestros recursos tengan salida.


----------



## Le Fanu (29 Ene 2021)

Confirmo que ya se han hecho efectivos reintegros. Se hacen a través de Transferwise y la comisión por pasarlo de aquí a la cuenta es de 1,30€. Tardan, pero están empezando a cumplir.


----------



## asiqué (29 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues tendrás que poner el aeropuerto en el cauce del río porque en la bahía hay montañas a ambos lados
> 
> Casi mejor ve pensando en un puerto guapo para que nuestros recursos tengan salida.



vivo en Bilbao donde el aeropuerto se puso en peor sitio que en Villa Burbuja, todo es posible, el puerto para otro. YO QUIERO AVIONES, si tienes que importar putillas rusas con urgencia en barco se tarda mucho, en avion llegan frescas en mas o menos 6 horas desde Moscu. Razonamiento irrebatible, taluec.


----------



## Kartal (29 Ene 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Confirmo que ya se han hecho efectivos reintegros. Se hacen a través de Transferwise y la comisión por pasarlo de aquí a la cuenta es de 1,30€. Tardan, pero están empezando a cumplir.



Buena noticia, gracias por compartirla. Incluso con el antiguo sistema ya estaban cumpliendo con los reintegros, aunque muy lentamente porque tenían miles de solicitudes y todavía están aumentando plantilla. Esto me confirma aún más que son gente seria. Se han visto un poco sobrepasados por el éxito tan repentino, pero en mi opinión van por el buen camino.


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Ene 2021)

Alguna novedad?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (29 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alguna novedad?



España sigue subiendo a 5,33€ cotiza ahora.


----------



## Mephistos (29 Ene 2021)

Creo que me he metido en el subforo de consumo irresponsable por error.


----------



## D_M (29 Ene 2021)

@calopez como no espabiles, alguien va a comprar tu casa en Earth2


----------



## EXTOUAREG (29 Ene 2021)

Mephistos dijo:


> Creo que me he metido en el subforo de consumo irresponsable por error.



Zapatero a tus zapatos.


----------



## Remero (29 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alguna novedad?



Hoy han pagado impuestos.


----------



## D_M (29 Ene 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Hoy han pagado impuestos.



Si, yo recibí paguita también.


----------



## kaluza5 (29 Ene 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Hoy han pagado impuestos.



Sí, yo también he recibido. Por cierto, alguien ha comprado un montón de terrenos en Portugal con mi código y no sé cual es el suyo.


----------



## Kurku (29 Ene 2021)

Tiles más baratas a 29/01/2021 (Puede haber variación de precio dentro de un mismo país):
Para ver las tiles más baratas os vais al Marketplace y en "Sort By" ponéis "Property Value Low" y en "Filter by Country" vais eligiendo país y os irán apareciendo las tiles mas baratas de cada país. Recordad que hay países en los que aún no se puede comprar como por ejemplo Irak o Arabia Saudí.

Os dejo mi código M441C39YOS

British Indian Ocean Territory 0.33

Isla Norfolk 0.35

Tuvalu 0.35

Islas Heard y McDonald 0.35

Santa Lucía 0.36

Islas Pitcairn 0.36

Saint Kitts and Nevis 0.37

Lesoto 0.37

Togo 0.37

Armenia 0.38

Lituania 0.38

Islas Cook 0.38

Suazilandia 0.38

Vanuatu 0.38

Guernsey 0.39

Tajikistan 0.39

Bosnia 0.39

Guinea 0.39

Ruanda 0.40


----------



## Kartal (29 Ene 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Hoy han pagado impuestos.



En mi caso de Lituania y de Andorra (hola Rubius!)


----------



## kaluza5 (29 Ene 2021)

Kurku dijo:


> Tiles más baratas a 29/01/2021 (Puede haber variación de precio dentro de un mismo país):
> Para ver las tiles más baratas os vais al Marketplace y en "Sort By" ponéis "Property Value Low" y en "Filter by Country" vais eligiendo país y os irán apareciendo las tiles mas baratas de cada país. Recordad que hay países en los que aún no se puede comprar como por ejemplo Irak o Arabia Saudí.
> 
> Os dejo mi código M441C39YOS
> ...



Muchas gracias por la info.

He usado tu código para comprar playa en Lituania y Bosnia.

Aprovechad en Lituania que hay muy buenas playas de arena en el Báltico y están sin comprar.

Bosnia tiene un cachito de costa y está toda petada. Todo lo que huele a playa ya ha sido comprado. Yo he comprado un trocito libre, pero queda poco.


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Ene 2021)

Yo creo que por mi parte poco mas voy a comprar. Ya a esperar a ver que dicen de las nuevas fases que ahi va a esrar si esto sigue adelante o nos vemos sin la pasta.

Por cierto espero que no se les ocurra cobrarnos por construir en nuestros terrenos o por mantener el terreno en el juego. Creo que dijeron que nunca harian eso


----------



## D_M (29 Ene 2021)

Yo estoy organizando mi patrimonio, como el de la peli de Looper pero virtual.


----------



## Kurku (29 Ene 2021)

kaluza5 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la info.
> 
> He usado tu código para comprar playa en Lituania y Bosnia.
> 
> ...



Gracias!


----------



## D_M (29 Ene 2021)

ATTENTION !! , Class 1 below market price - 85 Tiles - Liberia (Top location) - Very saleable land (see property history) - Great discount --> Earth 2


----------



## cepeda33 (29 Ene 2021)

Toda la informacion que necesita alguien que entre en ese "juego" es la siguiente.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (29 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> ATTENTION !! , Class 1 below market price - 85 Tiles - Liberia (Top location) - Very saleable land (see property history) - Great discount --> Earth 2



Vendes muy caro , los yanquis hacen descuentos del 70%

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## D_M (29 Ene 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Vendes muy caro , los yanquis hacen descuentos del 70%
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Es Clase 1 y en Liberia (ubicación clave considerando que la principal megaciudad de E2 está en ese país). Se ha tradeado varias veces = eviencia de que se vende.

Acaban de bajar los precios y ahora no creo que venda ya.


----------



## Desmond Humes (29 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> *Se ha tradeado varias veces* = eviencia de que se vende.



Yo tengo que decir que me siento un poco insultado cuando leo cosas como estas, pero bueno, tampoco voy a ir poniendo zancadillas.


----------



## Visrul (29 Ene 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Muy buen trabajo, estaría bien identificar centrales nucleares en paises baratitos o centrales solares en paises baratitos y te dariamos buena propina ^^



Hola. Respecto al tema de la enegía, quitando que la solar, eólica o hidráulica no tendrían porqué ubicarse en las situaciones actuales (muchas veces están ahí por no afectar a poblaciones o parques naturales, por poner ejemplos), la única fuente de energía alternativa que se me ocurre que estará en el mismo sitio es la geotérmica. Si te interesa encontré una en Kenia, en la región de Naivasha. 
-0.864111, 36.298828 Haz zoom out o busca en Google maps. Tienen varias plantas en la zona. Es lo más barato que he visto hasta ahora.

Propinas: O9UM1XQGWS


----------



## Kartal (29 Ene 2021)

Comparto con mis queridos compañeros burbujeros un comunicado oficial recién salido del horno:



Dear Earth 2 Users,

We hope all is well. A few days ago we rolled out an upgrade to allow LIT to run automatically and there was an issue with that upgrade. We have now spent a number of hours making sure the past few days of LIT have been calculated and added to accounts now.

Moving forward we hope our automated system will work.

*In the next 24 hours we will be announcing some important updates to our Support and Withdrawal because we want to do better for our community.* It will not be about a complete fix right now but about improvements moving forward and we acknowledge some people are frustrated.

We are 100% committed to paying people out, and have processed hundreds of payments over the past few days and will continue to try harder and improve when and where we can. There will be a more detailed update regarding this soon.

Thank you


----------



## asiqué (29 Ene 2021)

Coordenadas de minas y materias primas, en macedonia a 0,46 la parcela clase 2

Uranium mine
41.170032, 21.995819
Underground mine of Lorandite crystals (RARE and PRECIOUS material in the world)
41.144457, 21.939185
Bucim gold mine
41.660227, 22.355855
Veles Gold Mine
41.697762, 21.764930
Sivec mine (pure marble)
41.410362, 21.590411
Quartz Crystal Mine Каменолом Петрос с. Орашец
42.053057, 21.813020
Ferro-silicon mine (stainless steel, iron) of Železara Smederevo
42.014464, 21.469635
Feni Industries, Ferro-Nickel production
41.441864, 21.943512
Oslomej mine, lignite (fuel) production
41.560295, 20.997821
BROD-GNEOTINO mine, lignite production (oil, gas, coal)
40.966913, 21.529878
Production of Ferromanganese by SKOPSKI LEGURI DOOEL
42.021435, 21.466031
LLojan mine Precious metals (Chromium, arsenic, antimony)
42.217501, 21.664735
IGM-Trade, Kavadarci
41.448686, 22.001618


PODEIS AGRADECERMELO USANDO MI CODIGO

RFFX0G539P


----------



## D_M (29 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo tengo que decir que me siento un poco insultado cuando leo cosas como estas, pero bueno, tampoco voy a ir poniendo zancadillas.



¿El qué te hace sentirte insultado? Se llama marketing, al menos no engaño a nadie como otros que ponen "Clase 1" cuando es Clase 3.


----------



## Elbrujo (30 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Comparto con mis queridos compañeros burbujeros un comunicado oficial recién salido del horno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ufff ni idea de ingles

Una parte de texto con el traductor

Esperamos que todo esté bien. Hace unos días implementamos una actualización para permitir que LIT se ejecute automáticamente y hubo un problema con esa actualización. Ahora hemos pasado varias horas asegurándonos de que los últimos días de LIT se hayan calculado y agregado a las cuentas ahora.

En el futuro, esperamos que nuestro sistema automatizado funcione.

En las próximas 24 horas, anunciaremos algunas actualizaciones importantes de nuestro Soporte y Retiro porque queremos hacerlo mejor para nuestra comunidad. No se tratará de una solución completa en este momento, sino de mejoras en el futuro y reconocemos que algunas personas están frustradas.

Estamos 100% comprometidos a pagar a las personas y hemos procesado cientos de pagos.


----------



## asiqué (30 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ufff ni idea de ingles
> 
> Una parte de texto con el traductor
> 
> ...



resumiendo, que se van a poner las pilas para pagar los impuestos por parcela comprada que pagan a los usuarios


----------



## D_M (30 Ene 2021)

- Se rumorea que, entre que es fin de mes y hay peña que no ha cobrado y que está el tema de GameStop del que cual peña quería aprovecharse, E2 se ha movido poco esta semana por eso, aun así no ha estado tan parado.
- Pronto implementarán la opción de subdividir terrenos compuestos de muchas tiles en otros más pequeños = más liquidez.
- 2FA dará más confianza y profesionalidad a E2 a los nuevos que se unan, y seguridad para todos.


----------



## D_M (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## Carlos1 (30 Ene 2021)

Hola a todos.

Como buen principiante en este Monopoly 3.0 a lo bestia, me he decidido gastar un par de perras en parcelas en vez del par de bollos de día sábado por la mañana.

Mi dudas son:

¿seguís con la idea de pillar parcelas en lugares remotos, sin construcciones de ningún tipo, baratos, de clase 2, sin importar que ni en el tato conozca esos lugares?

¿cuando ponéis coordenadas de algún lugar, donde las escribo en la web para poder encontrarlas? he probado escribiéndolas en el buscador pero no hace nada.

¿la ISLA BURBUJA donde está? o tiene otro nombre "oficial"?

¿como veis pillar alrededor del Canal de Panamá?, aún quedan parcelas disponibles.

Un saludo!


----------



## asiqué (30 Ene 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Como buen principiante en este Monopoly 3.0 a lo bestia, me he decidido gastar un par de perras en parcelas en vez del par de bollos de día sábado por la mañana.
> 
> ...



puedo responder a pocas preguntas,
coordenadas, tienes que escribirlas en este formato;


mas arriba tienes un mensaje mio con coordenadas de minas de todo tipo en macedonia donde estan las tiles a 0,46 y clase 2, pero nadie te garantiza que esos recursos esten ahi cuando cambien de fase el juego.
Isla burbuja ni idea, pero busca el hilo de VILLA BURBUJA que mola tanto o mas.


----------



## Kartal (30 Ene 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Como buen principiante en este Monopoly 3.0 a lo bestia, me he decidido gastar un par de perras en parcelas en vez del par de bollos de día sábado por la mañana.
> 
> ...




Bienvenido al hilo!

En cuanto al Canal de Panamá, dijeron que oara la siguiente fase quitarían todas las construcciones hechas por el hombre, pero con las masas de mar yo tengo ciertas dudas. Por ejemplo, ¿se van a poner a investigar si cada embalse en España fue hecho en tiempos de Franco o es un lago natural? No tienen equipo para tanto.

De todas formas han dicho que cada parcela del globo será rentable, así que en esta fase yo te recomiendo diversificar.

Y para el tema de las construcciones intenta que al menos alguna de tus propiedades sea medianamente grande.


----------



## Remero (30 Ene 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Como buen principiante en este Monopoly 3.0 a lo bestia, me he decidido gastar un par de perras en parcelas en vez del par de bollos de día sábado por la mañana.
> 
> ...



Villa burbuja está en butnan, Libia. Busca una gran bahía cerca de la frontera con Egipto.


----------



## Elbrujo (30 Ene 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Como buen principiante en este Monopoly 3.0 a lo bestia, me he decidido gastar un par de perras en parcelas en vez del par de bollos de día sábado por la mañana.
> 
> ...



Isla burbuja esta en la isla MOHELI, COMOAS (o como se ponga) lls foreros estan en lugares un poco dispares pero tratan de concentrarse en tres puntos en la zona suroeste de la isla. Yo te recomiendo comprar en villa burbuja que estamos mucho mas concentrados y es mas nuestro. Pero comprate algo en isla buebuja tambien asi tendremos dos puntos en el futuro. Sonre lo de panama no sabria decirte porque no sabemos como va a evolucionar la cosa. Si te hace ilusion comprate algo.

Te recomiendo por tu bien encarecidamente nk gastarte mucho porque sepa dios si te quedaras sin pasta en el futuro. Aunque por otro lado haz lo que quieras por si luego suena pa flauta te acordaras de mi. Aqui hay gente que se ha dejado mucho dinero. Yo he llegado a los 100 leuros

Este es mi codigo 8NBKTKKBOJ . Si lo pones y le das a aplicar te llevas un 5% tu y un 5% yo. Los dos ganamos


----------



## Le Fanu (30 Ene 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Como buen principiante en este Monopoly 3.0 a lo bestia, me he decidido gastar un par de perras en parcelas en vez del par de bollos de día sábado por la mañana.
> 
> ...



Como te comentan, se supone que todas las parcelas serán rentables, no obstante, creo que es más recomendable buscar lugares con algún valor (ciudades, minas, zonas de agua dulce o costas marítimas). Si al final esto consiste en crear una comunidad, mejor estar cerca de alguien para negociar, vender o construir juntos. Pero lo importante es diversificar, como también te han indicado más arriba.


----------



## danteael (30 Ene 2021)

Esto se está llenando. La Villa va a ser una Megalópolis a este paso. A ver si nos posicionamos en el comercio de recursos.


----------



## AK2 (30 Ene 2021)

Qué fuerte... Burbuja no me ha avisado que habían 4 páginas de este hilo sin leer...

Entro hoy pensando "voy a ver si alguien ha escrito" y me encuentro con todo esto...

*¿A vosotros os pasa que no os llegan los avisos de que han escrito en vuestros hilos?*


----------



## Kartal (30 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Isla burbuja esta en la isla MOHELI, COMOAS (o como se ponga) lls foreros estan en lugares un poco dispares pero tratan de concentrarse en tres puntos en la zona suroeste de la isla. Yo te recomiendo comprar en villa burbuja que estamos mucho mas concentrados y es mas nuestro. Pero comprate algo en isla buebuja tambien asi tendremos dos puntos en el futuro. Sonre lo de panama no sabria decirte porque no sabemos como va a evolucionar la cosa. Si te hace ilusion comprate algo.
> 
> Te recomiendo por tu bien encarecidamente nk gastarte mucho porque sepa dios si te quedaras sin pasta en el futuro. Aunque por otro lado haz lo que quieras por si luego suena pa flauta te acordaras de mi. Aqui hay gente que se ha dejado mucho dinero. Yo he llegado a los 100 leuros
> 
> Este es mi codigo 8NBKTKKBOJ . Si lo pones y le das a aplicar te llevas un 5% tu y un 5% yo. Los dos ganamos




Exacto, como te explica el compañero básicamente nos estamos posicionando en estos 2 lugares, que son los que surgieron en este hilo. Te dejo un enlace para que veas más o menos la zona:

Villa Burbuja (Butnan, Libia)

Isla Burbuja (Mohéli, Comores)


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (30 Ene 2021)

Imagino que en la fase 2 restringiran con condiciones la venta de tierras todavia no asignadas ( lo que han llamado "paisaje" ), para incentivar la compraventa de las que ya han sido adquiridas por los participantes.

También deben mejorar el aspecto visual con opciones de destacar si una parcela se vende o no mirando a simple vista el mapa. Y yo no tengo tan claro que puedan borrar las instalaciones, sería un trabajo inabarcable, aparte de que alguna gente se ha posicionado en infraestructuras a propósito. Ya veremos por donde salen los dueños de la página.


----------



## D_M (30 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Exacto, como te explica el compañero básicamente nos estamos posicionando en estos 2 lugares, que son los que surgieron en este hilo. Te dejo un enlace para que veas más o menos la zona:
> 
> Villa Burbuja (Butnan, Libia)
> 
> Isla Burbuja (Mohéli, Comores)



Gracias por los enlaces, no tenía claro donde se había construído burbujalandia con tantas páginas en este hilo.
Acabo de comprar un cuadrao en ambos sitios. La zona de playa estaba ya pillada, que cabrones, queréis montar vuestro chiringuito a pie de playa ahí. 

Había banderas de la India en la zona todo cagaplayas virtual


----------



## Visrul (30 Ene 2021)

Señores, he encontrado una mina de oro en la que es imprescindible que todos invirtamos, solo por el nombre:
Mina "Lefa"  , Guinea: 11.72805, -10.091715 tiene dos pozos principales al norte totalmente llenos, pero éste secundario casi no tiene a nadie.

Lefa mine - Wikipedia

O9UM1XQGWS


----------



## Desmond Humes (30 Ene 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿seguís con la idea de pillar parcelas en lugares remotos, sin construcciones de ningún tipo, baratos, de clase 2, sin importar que ni en el tato conozca esos lugares?




Yo no. Me da la sensación de que todo va a ser mucho más fácil en las ciudades o grandes áreas pobladas. Si los desarrolladores tienen que asignar recursos o hacer algún tipo de categorías o repartos, es más fácil, rápido y justo hacerlo entre 50 grandes áreas con baldosas de jugadores, que no mirando a ver donde están las miles de minas de oro, cobre, mármol, etc...




AK2 dijo:


> *¿A vosotros os pasa que no os llegan los avisos de que han escrito en vuestros hilos?*



Sí, me lleva fallando dos o tres días.


----------



## Sin_Casa (30 Ene 2021)

Al final me he metido a esta puta mierda de ponzi, veremos como va, aqui dejo mi código

WY95JSOWIE


----------



## Toleandro Magno (30 Ene 2021)

Bueno, otro más que se une a este, en mi opinión, juego que lo va a petar. Ya me he posicionado tanto en la isla como en Libia. También decir que he cobrado mis primeros "royalties" por mis tierras .

Una cosa más, ¿lo que pasa en el mundo real afecta al juego? Me refiero a algún algoritmo o que las personas hayan infravendido. Tengo tiles en Taiwan, y a raíz de estos últimos días con el problema con China me ha bajado el valor un 40%. Ahora se recupera algo y las tengo en un -27%.

Las Tiles class 1 muy cotizadas y dependiendo de no sé qué exactamente, te pagan más cantidad o menos, incluso con gran diferencia de cantidad d Tiles en posesión. ¿Tiene algo que ver con la cantidad de compraventa del país durante la semana? ¿Cantidad de gente cerca? 

9K1PYYENBT


----------



## Carlos1 (30 Ene 2021)

Muchas gracias a todos por esas respuestas.

Otra duda, ¿si por ejemplo compro una parcela y al cabo de unos días sube de precio, cualquiera me la puede comprar automáticamente sin mi autorización o primero se me avisa?


----------



## asiqué (30 Ene 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos por esas respuestas.
> 
> Otra duda, ¿si por ejemplo compro una parcela y al cabo de unos días sube de precio, cualquiera me la puede comprar automáticamente sin mi autorización o primero se me avisa?



tienes que ponerla en venta, entonces alguien te hace una propuesta y tu aceptas si quieres


----------



## LostSouls (30 Ene 2021)

Qué pasa aynearthianos2, como va ese e-real state? Estoy pensando echar 20€ como buen burbujo y no se si meter en villa burbuja o en la ciudad que están montando los del grupo de la república Hispana, alguien ha comprado en esta última? Puede ser una comunidad fuerte de cojones y se percibe la HISPANIDAD en los creadores. Qué decís?


----------



## Kartal (30 Ene 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> tienes que ponerla en venta, entonces alguien te hace una propuesta y tu aceptas si quieres



Tengo entendido que aunque no esté en venta puedes hacer una oferta por una propiedad. A menos que el dueño seleccione la opción de que no está en venta.


----------



## Kartal (30 Ene 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Qué pasa aynearthianos2, como va ese e-real state? Estoy pensando echar 20€ como buen burbujo y no se si meter en villa burbuja o en la ciudad que están montando los del grupo de la república Hispana, alguien ha comprado en esta última? Puede ser una comunidad fuerte de cojones y se percibe la HISPANIDAD en los creadores. Qué decís?



Pasa link y le echamos un vistazo.


----------



## Kartal (30 Ene 2021)

Copio y pego un mensaje de uno de los desarrolladores del juego en el discord oficial. Tiene que ver en cuanto a ser una ciudad o proyecto oficial. Por si alguien quiere currárselo y llevar a Villa Burbuja a otro nivel.



*How to join the Projects-&-Cities Page:* A "Project" (or "City") is NOT a Community/Clan group but an organisation claiming a territory for future buildings; Vision & Mission are the key-words. This category does not include external website tools. _Group Leader(s): PM Thomas with the following info:_



> - Describe your project in a few lines (Vision & Mission); - You need to provide a well organised Website and Discord Server; - Custom Logo;



Requirements:
- Website & Discord Security (Discord: Bot Moderation and Roles);
- You CAN'T store any UserData connected to the Earth2 API or Website/Service;
- Custom Name/Logo NOT referring to "Earth2io";
- Website ToS protecting UserData (Privacy) if collecting UserLogins; Earth2 does not answer to late Project-Changes;
- Cookie Data Law Protection (if stored).

Remember that we, Staff, have all the rights to kick, ban and/or report a Community and/or any of its members if not respecting the Rules listed in #welcome-rules and/or if damaging the Earth 2 project, image and/or community with false statements.

#1. If the website/Discord link expires, the community group will be removed from the list after 1 week.

#2. The Project Leader is responsible for any harmful action caused by group's members or to the Earth2 Company.

#3. I will personally check time to time; if the Website/Discord is not well organised and lacking on security and/or activity, links will be removed.


----------



## Desmond Humes (30 Ene 2021)

Entiendo que simplemente está exponiendo los requisitos que ellos piden para que se les incluya dentro de su apartado "oficial" de _proyectos y_ _megaciudades_, pero no por ello tendrán más facilidades salvo las que les brinda la exposición y publicidad por estar publicadas en la web de E2.

Es complicado cumplir todos esos criterios todo el tiempo, cuando los usuarios pueden usar píxeles para escribir o dibujar cosas obscenas o políticamente incorrectas, como el caso de Pirate Island, de la que soy proud citizen


----------



## LostSouls (30 Ene 2021)

No consigo copiar enlace a canal de telegram, si lo buscáis se llama La República - unitum hispanics. Voy a echar un ojo en profundidad a ver qué tal pinta, pero la verdad es que se ve seriedad, solidaridad y camaradería.


----------



## Carlos1 (30 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Exacto, como te explica el compañero básicamente nos estamos posicionando en estos 2 lugares, que son los que surgieron en este hilo. Te dejo un enlace para que veas más o menos la zona:
> 
> Villa Burbuja (Butnan, Libia)
> 
> Isla Burbuja (Mohéli, Comores)



Gracias por la info.

Pilladas mis primeras parcelitas hacia el lado derecho desde donde se concentra la mayoría de banderas españolas.

Ahora toca seguir mirando el resto de las 98874545656554148971122 parcelas que aún siguen en venta en este Monopoly para encontrar alguna ganga.


----------



## AK2 (30 Ene 2021)

Qué grande se está haciendo *VILLA BURBUJA* jajajaja desde la última vez que lo vi sólo han pasado 24 horas jajaja




(pero al mismo tiempo sube de precio, cada día sube. Hace un par de días estaba a 0.48$, ayer estaba a 0.50$ y ahora está a 0.51$)


----------



## LostSouls (30 Ene 2021)

Estoy viendo la web Eearth 2 Cities Happener Developments Contact @ https://discord.gg/s75cKmXC y estoy flipando. Se han montado una suerte de inmobiliaria/promotora virtual que da publicidad a las ciudades proyectadas y se supone que proveerá transportes u otros servicios. Podríamos ir pensando en hacer algo cooperativo entre los que tengamos propiedades o intereses que puedan funcionar en sinergias, es el momento de plantear algo.
Yo flipo con la imaginación o candidez de la gente pero sobre todo con su visión y lo emocionaos que están con el proyecto. 
Podemos decir que han nacido los follaearth2.


----------



## Blackest (30 Ene 2021)

Yo he aprovechado para comprar en el lagazo ese que hay en Armenia. Zona barata y con agua dulce. Que de agua dulce no tenía casi nada.



AK2 dijo:


> Qué fuerte... Burbuja no me ha avisado que habían 4 páginas de este hilo sin leer...
> 
> Entro hoy pensando "voy a ver si alguien ha escrito" y me encuentro con todo esto...
> 
> *¿A vosotros os pasa que no os llegan los avisos de que han escrito en vuestros hilos?*



A mi lo mismo llevo varios días sin pasarme porque pensaba que nadie había escrito.



Carlos1 dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos por esas respuestas.
> 
> Otra duda, ¿si por ejemplo compro una parcela y al cabo de unos días sube de precio, cualquiera me la puede comprar automáticamente sin mi autorización o primero se me avisa?



Te avisarán, supongo, aunque ni si quiera sé si se puede pujar por una propiedad que el dueño no ha puesto a la venta,


LostSouls dijo:


> Qué pasa aynearthianos2, como va ese e-real state? Estoy pensando echar 20€ como buen burbujo y no se si meter en villa burbuja o en la ciudad que están montando los del grupo de la república Hispana, alguien ha comprado en esta última? Puede ser una comunidad fuerte de cojones y se percibe la HISPANIDAD en los creadores. Qué decís?



Tienes por ahi un enlace o la localización de ese grupo?. Interesa


AK2 dijo:


> Qué grande se está haciendo *VILLA BURBUJA* jajajaja desde la última vez que lo vi sólo han pasado 24 horas jajaja
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 559124
> 
> ...



Ya ves, pero alguna de esas banderas de mongolia me suena que eran antes de España, asi que supongo que serán foreros. Pero¿y las otras? Tampoco veo mal que la ciudad se expanda siempre y cuando sigamos siendo mayoría


----------



## danteael (30 Ene 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Estoy viendo la web Eearth 2 Cities Happener Developments Contact @ https://discord.gg/s75cKmXC y estoy flipando. Se han montado una suerte de inmobiliaria/promotora virtual que da publicidad a las ciudades proyectadas y se supone que proveerá transportes u otros servicios. Podríamos ir pensando en hacer algo cooperativo entre los que tengamos propiedades o intereses que puedan funcionar en sinergias, es el momento de plantear algo.
> Yo flipo con la imaginación o candidez de la gente pero sobre todo con su visión y lo emocionaos que están con el proyecto.
> Podemos decir que han nacido los follaearth2.



Es una pasada que poco a poco están saliendo ideas. En poco tiempo tendremos que organizar un tipo de ciudad para VillaBurbuja e IslaBurbuja cuando se vayan sabiendo más detalles de la Fase 2.


----------



## Le Fanu (30 Ene 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> No consigo copiar enlace a canal de telegram, si lo buscáis se llama La República - unitum hispanics. Voy a echar un ojo en profundidad a ver qué tal pinta, pero la verdad es que se ve seriedad, solidaridad y camaradería.



Yo tengo algunas tiles compradas. Pero para ser ciudadano tiene que tener 25 mínimo, creo. Yo no llego de momento. Contaban que eso tendría algunas ventajas, cómo cierta voz en las decisiones, etc. Pero claro eso es especular, porque no está claro que decisiones se podrán tomar en el futuro.


----------



## pepita (30 Ene 2021)

yo juego también, ya he comprado todo lo que estoy dispuesta a dilapidar, me quedo por aquí


59IMI08LCV



Ah he puesto códigos vuestros al azar al comprar!


----------



## AK2 (30 Ene 2021)

*¡¡YA SOMOS 45 BURBUJEROS EN EARTH2!!* Aprovecho para recordar sus códigos:


@AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ*@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*@Elbrujo *8NBKTKKBOJ*@davitin *AZ0NQNNT41*@vilin *VD9QAZKOMT*@Profesor.Poopsnagle* I5W0Y8MC3Z*@DraghiEmpire* UKCBW0GA3J*@PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO* JCSU4TUNDB*@LostSouls* 9XZMANSUPJ*@LuiGi13* D9XNGHP8S3*@antoniussss* O4Z69PS8PR*@Minak *OSI7JR8M74*@hornblower* 9XZMANSUPJ*

@Visrul *O9UM1XQGWS*@Kartal* O76OWLUYZ1*@Desmond Humes* O821T23FS7*@kaluza5 *VPZ3ANTME5*@Polo_00* Y8TLNLHT04*@Le Fanu *BIKXMV5FRY*@Silverado72* G5FLCU1DM5*@El_neutral* 2IZHKWM28F*@D_M* GCY1BDZ92H*@Don_Quijote* U5RJHT5W17*@EXTOUAREG* ZUAEZYLBH8*@EYE *U6DSNCUS4K*@danteael* CRWWXKU6YC*@Vargodoria *IN3WCJOAFN*@Boris I de Andorra *Z4V4YXB2HV*@TedKord *2TCB87G567*@Kurku* M441C39YOS*@Sin_Casa* WY95JSOWIE*@Toleandro Magno* 9K1PYYENBT*@pepita* 59IMI08LCV*

@asiqué *RFFX0G539P*@A.Daimiel *0FE5AP5ARE*

@Remero *M04AH7ZAKN *@Carlos1 *9IGZ4RR4NP*

@pasabaporaqui *MKARARMSMH *


----------



## pepita (30 Ene 2021)

¿No se puede hablar con los vecinos dentro del juego? ¿cómo nos vamos a poner de acuerdo? He comprado en islas y en Liechtenstein , y luego iré vendiendo los sitios que vayan subiendo y llevando todo a Villaburbuja, porque soy una inútil y así hago lo que me digáis, pero si quiero avisar a los vecinos de otros sitios ¿se puede?


----------



## AK2 (30 Ene 2021)

Si ya has comprado en Villa Burbuja, ves diversificando. Ves a por minas por ejemplo o a por agua dulce, creo que se necesitará en un futuro.



pepita dijo:


> ¿No se puede hablar con los vecinos dentro del juego?



No, pero comentan que es algo que harán pronto.


----------



## asiqué (30 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *¡¡YA SOMOS 40 BURBUJEROS EN EARTH2!!* Aprovecho para recordar sus códigos:
> 
> 
> @AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ*@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*@Elbrujo *8NBKTKKBOJ*@davitin *AZ0NQNNT41*@vilin *VD9QAZKOMT*@Profesor.Poopsnagle* I5W0Y8MC3Z*@DraghiEmpire* UKCBW0GA3J*@PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO* JCSU4TUNDB*@LostSouls* 9XZMANSUPJ*@LuiGi13* D9XNGHP8S3*@antoniussss* O4Z69PS8PR*@Minak *OSI7JR8M74*@hornblower* 9XZMANSUPJ*
> ...





pepita dijo:


> ¿No se puede hablar con los vecinos dentro del juego? ¿cómo nos vamos a poner de acuerdo? He comprado en islas y en Lienchestein, y luego iré vendiendo los sitios que vayan subiendo y llevando todo a Villaburbuja, porque soy una inútil y así hago lo que me digáis, pero si quiero avisar a los vecinos de otros sitios ¿se puede?



si te vienes a Villa Burbuja hablaremos por el hilo dedicado, no salgo en la lista esa pero soy villaburbujo en earth2


----------



## lonchagordista (30 Ene 2021)

Gracias a todos los que hayan usado mi código.  no homo.


----------



## Visrul (30 Ene 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿No se puede hablar con los vecinos dentro del juego? ¿cómo nos vamos a poner de acuerdo? He comprado en islas y en Lienchestein, y luego iré vendiendo los sitios que vayan subiendo y llevando todo a Villaburbuja, porque soy una inútil y así hago lo que me digáis, pero si quiero avisar a los vecinos de otros sitios ¿se puede?



De momento no se puede hablar con otros usuarios dentro del juego


----------



## asiqué (30 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> ¿Dejaste tu código? Suelo ponerlos todos, a lo mejor se me pasó.
> 
> Es que muchos vuelven a poner el código en todos los mensajes muchas veces y me confundo. Ponlo y lo agrego sin dudarlo.



no pasa nada… deje mi código en un mensaje que puse cordenadas de unas minas, no lo hice como presentacion,

RFFX0G539P


----------



## asiqué (30 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Ahora lo pongo en los dos sitios.



gracias! si alguien usa mi codigo le devuelvo el favor en una compra mia, pero tardare ya que ahora solo compro con lo que me ingresan.


----------



## asiqué (30 Ene 2021)

mis terrenos a principio de semana valian 199$ ahora valen 211 con lo que si se ve como sube el valor poquito a poco. Si se da el caso de doblar el valor, ¿vendeis por valor de la inversion inicial para recuperar lo invertido y jugais con lo que os queda?


----------



## A.Daimiel (30 Ene 2021)

buenas, me he animado y he usado el referido del op en algunas compras. Me he hecho con cosita en España. Mareo como buen sportinguista y con el hospital isabel zendal. Alguna cosa más. Ya veré si compro algo por villa burbuja e isla burbuja.
Mi referido: 
0FE5AP5ARE


----------



## pepita (30 Ene 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> mis terrenos a principio de semana valian 199$ ahora valen 211 con lo que si se ve como sube el valor poquito a poco. Si se da el caso de doblar el valor, ¿vendeis por valor de la inversion inicial para recuperar lo invertido y jugais con lo que os queda?




sería lo ideal pero no me he enterado si devuelven por paypal o lo harán mas adelante, cuando devuelvan por paypal lo haré así, aún me queda por leer


----------



## LostSouls (30 Ene 2021)

pepita dijo:


> sería lo ideal pero no me he enterado si devuelven por paypal o lo harán mas adelante, cuando devuelvan por paypal lo haré así, aún me queda por leer



Yo tb he pillado en Liechtenstein, barato y ubicación estratégica. Si alguno quiere conurbar que avise y paso coordenadas. Sigo dando vueltas a ver en qué meter 20€.


----------



## Remero (30 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *¡¡YA SOMOS 42 BURBUJEROS EN EARTH2!!* Aprovecho para recordar sus códigos:
> 
> 
> @AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ*@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*@Elbrujo *8NBKTKKBOJ*@davitin *AZ0NQNNT41*@vilin *VD9QAZKOMT*@Profesor.Poopsnagle* I5W0Y8MC3Z*@DraghiEmpire* UKCBW0GA3J*@PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO* JCSU4TUNDB*@LostSouls* 9XZMANSUPJ*@LuiGi13* D9XNGHP8S3*@antoniussss* O4Z69PS8PR*@Minak *OSI7JR8M74*@hornblower* 9XZMANSUPJ*
> ...



Te falto yo M04AH7ZAKN


----------



## asiqué (30 Ene 2021)

pepita dijo:


> sería lo ideal pero no me he enterado si devuelven por paypal o lo harán mas adelante, cuando devuelvan por paypal lo haré así, aún me queda por leer



ahora no es por paypal, creo que es por transferwise y luego lo pasas a tu banco


----------



## kaluza5 (30 Ene 2021)

Sigue quedando mucha playa libre en el Báltico y a buen precio: 




Ahora me he pasado de Lituania a Letonia, que está a buen precio. Como parte de la costa está en dirección Norte-Sur, se puede comprar el borde justo de la playa que da al mar con parcelas del ancho de una sola loseta.


----------



## Carlos1 (30 Ene 2021)

Orta duda, ¿alguien sabe como se puede poner una parcela la venta? Le doy a mi perfil, me enseña lo que he comprado y a la derecha me pone "COMPRE AHORA-------NO PARA LA VENTA", que supongo que es que mi parcela no está a la venta.
¿Como se podría editar y ponerla la venta? No encuentro la opción por ningún lado, o quizás haya que esperar un tiempo, etc?

Mi referido: 9IGZ4RR4NP


----------



## Carlos1 (30 Ene 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> si te vienes a Villa Burbuja hablaremos por el hilo dedicado, no salgo en la lista esa pero soy villaburbujo en earth2



No doy con el enlace de ese tema, a ver si lo puedes poner aquí.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## pepita (30 Ene 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Orta duda, ¿alguien sabe como se puede poner una parcela la venta? Le doy a mi perfil, me enseña lo que he comprado y a la derecha me pone "COMPRE AHORA-------NO PARA LA VENTA", que supongo que es que mi parcela no está a la venta.
> ¿Como se podría editar y ponerla la venta? No encuentro la opción por ningún lado, o quizás haya que esperar un tiempo, etc?
> 
> Mi referido: 9IGZ4RR4NP









Así, y en profile tb me sale la opción en cada país


----------



## asiqué (30 Ene 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> No doy con el enlace de ese tema, a ver si lo puedes poner aquí.
> Muchas gracias.



Earth 2. VILLA burbuja acaba de comenzar

estas son las coordenadas de Villa Burbuja 
25.120583, 31.709184


----------



## D_M (30 Ene 2021)

......................................................................................................................................................................
Terreno en el distrito rojo de Bangkok's (la zona de Nana-Sukhumvit)!!!!! 
Ubicación céntrica con mucho trafico y de interés. Super facil de vender al igual que perfecta para mantener largo plazo.
Clase 2 - 40 tiles - Doy buen descuento (necesito el dinero, de no ser así no lo vendería porque está muy bien este terreno):

Earth 2

New land value (30-Jan): $262.92
Buy now por sólo: $199.99
......................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Ene 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *¡¡YA SOMOS 44 BURBUJEROS EN EARTH2!!* Aprovecho para recordar sus códigos:
> 
> 
> @AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ*@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*@Elbrujo *8NBKTKKBOJ*@davitin *AZ0NQNNT41*@vilin *VD9QAZKOMT*@Profesor.Poopsnagle* I5W0Y8MC3Z*@DraghiEmpire* UKCBW0GA3J*@PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO* JCSU4TUNDB*@LostSouls* 9XZMANSUPJ*@LuiGi13* D9XNGHP8S3*@antoniussss* O4Z69PS8PR*@Minak *OSI7JR8M74*@hornblower* 9XZMANSUPJ*
> ...



Añade me a la lista si no te importa. 
Gracias. 
MKARARMSMH

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le Fanu (30 Ene 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> gracias! si alguien usa mi codigo le devuelvo el favor en una compra mia, pero tardare ya que ahora solo compro con lo que me ingresan.



Usado tu código. Habrás recibido + 0.12$. Te dejo el mío: BIKXMV5FRY


----------



## Carlos1 (30 Ene 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 559341
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias.

A través de INSIGHTS sí que va bien.

El error era que al ir a PROFILE al darle a "traducir al español" y luego clickear en EDITAR/VENTA en la parte izquierda abajo pues no hacía nada, supongo que son errores que se irán arreglando con el tiempo.


----------



## asiqué (30 Ene 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Usado tu código. Habrás recibido + 0.12$. Te dejo el mío: BIKXMV5FRY



cuando ahorre unos impuestos compro algo con tu codigo, gracias


----------



## Kartal (30 Ene 2021)

Tiene pinta de que las ciudades organizadas pueden ser clave en fases posteriores, así que he comprado en una llamada E2Land, en Kirguistán. Os dejo link por si os apetece diversificar las inversiones, aunque sigo animando a comprar en nuestro rincón libio o en Isla Burbuja.

E2Land MegaCity


----------



## Elbrujo (30 Ene 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Qué pasa aynearthianos2, como va ese e-real state? Estoy pensando echar 20€ como buen burbujo y no se si meter en villa burbuja o en la ciudad que están montando los del grupo de la república Hispana, alguien ha comprado en esta última? Puede ser una comunidad fuerte de cojones y se percibe la HISPANIDAD en los creadores. Qué decís?



Donde esta eso de la republica hispana? No lo habia escuchado hasta ahora


----------



## Elbrujo (30 Ene 2021)

Ostia como a crecido ciudad burbuja!!!!!!. Pero tenemos 2 problemas

1. Nos han bloqueado la salida al mar con una barrera de banderas. Algun hijo de su madre nos quiere joder. Afortumandamente nos han dado salida por el lateral norte. Pero no me mola la situacion.

2. Han puesto un monton de banderas canadienses en la retaguardia. He mirado el perfil del tio y me he quedado flipando. TIENE 52 PAGINAS EN COMPRAS SE HA DEJADO UN PASTON.....


----------



## pepita (30 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ostia como a crecido ciudad burbuja!!!!!!. Pero tenemos 2 problemas
> 
> 1. Nos han bloqueado la salida al mar con una barrera de banderas. Algun hijo de su madre nos quiere joder. Afortumandamente nos han dado salida por el lateral norte. Pero no me mola la situacion.
> 
> 2. Han puesto un monton de banderas canadienses en la retaguardia. He mirado el perfil del tio y me he quedado flipando. TIENE 52 PAGINAS EN COMPRAS SE HA DEJADO UN PASTON.....



el de la barrera es alguien del foro, es que no he leído todo, el andorrano


----------



## Elbrujo (30 Ene 2021)

pepita dijo:


> el de la barrera es alguien del foro, es que no he leído todo, el andorrano



Estas seguro?


----------



## Elbrujo (30 Ene 2021)

pepita dijo:


> el de la barrera es alguien del foro, es que no he leído todo, el andorrano



Pues aparte el canadiense no creo que sea burbujo. Ese tio se ha dejado miles y miles de dolares. Ese es rico


----------



## AK2 (31 Ene 2021)

*IMPORTANTE: REPITO PARA LOS QUE AÚN NO SE HAN ENTERADO.

No sirve de nada comprar edificios ni construcciones hechas por el hombre.*

Se ha repetido muchas veces durante todo el hilo que en las siguientes fases, *todo lo que esté construido por el ser humano, desaparecerá*. Quedará como terreno virgen, como si nadie hubiera pisado nunca ese lugar; obviamente con todas las opciones de desarrollo que haya cuando se pase de fase.

NO COMPRÉIS EDIFICIOS, NI CONSTRUCCIONES, NI PUENTES, NI PRESAS, NI NADA HECHO POR EL HOMBRE. *LO PERDERÉIS*.


----------



## Visrul (31 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que las ciudades organizadas pueden ser clave en fases posteriores, así que he comprado en una llamada E2Land, en Kirguistán. Os dejo link por si os apetece diversificar las inversiones, aunque sigo animando a comprar en nuestro rincón libio o en Isla Burbuja.
> E2Land MegaCity



Coño, si resulta que es en la capital de Kirguistán que es el primer sitio en el que compré cuando entré en el juego para ver como era porque era muy barato y cuando pensé que tenía que ver con las construcciones existentes. Resulta que compre en una gasolinera porque estaba casi todo pillado 
Juassss, y ahora resulta que estoy en una futura megaurbe  (y yo pensando en vender para ver como iba el tema de las ventas).
Que sepa ustec que somos vecinos casi, me encuentro a unas manzanas mas al norte con una mierdi parcela. Voy a ver si la amplio estos días con las propinillas


----------



## marditosroedores (31 Ene 2021)

mi papá se lee todo, todo y todo 
(yo no)


----------



## D_M (31 Ene 2021)

En la fase 3, montaré en Villa Burbuja mi bar Paco Virtual Realiti con barras plateadas, camareros sudorosos con cara de quemaos, y por supuesto serviré café torrefacto con leche muy caliente en vaso de cristal para que vuestro avatar se queme los dedos + Sobaos pa desayunar.

Espero que os paseis por allí.


----------



## pepita (31 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Estas seguro?



yo no, pero lo han dicho en el otro hilo, un hilo abierto sobre Villa Burbuja


----------



## Desmond Humes (31 Ene 2021)

Yo no es por fastidiar, pero no recomendaría comprar en esa ciudad de E2land.

Me extrañó ver que está muy vacía, de hecho se pueden comprar parcelas justo en medio de la ciudad, algo imposible en una megacity establecida.











Así que me puse a mirar fechas de compra y casi todas son de hace 2 semanas, y muy pocas son recientes. Es como si ese proyecto de ciudad hubiese perdido tracción y no haya llegado a prosperar.
Tampoco se ha podido aprovechar del impulso que suele dar que aún queden parcelas de clase 1, lo cual aumenta las compras. Ya todas son de clase 2 y está super vacía, no hay ningún atractivo para invertir ahí cuando hay megaciudades enormes que son incluso más baratas...


----------



## Kartal (31 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo no es por fastidiar, pero no recomendaría comprar en esa ciudad de E2land.
> 
> Me extrañó ver que está muy vacía, de hecho se pueden comprar parcelas justo en medio de la ciudad, algo imposible en una megacity establecida.
> 
> ...




Es que lo suyo es encontrar un proyecto en una ciudad en ciernes y poder pillar una buena ubicación, no irte a una megaciudad en la que ya está todo el pescado vendido y si quieres establecerte tiene que ser ya muy lejos del centro.

Pero si pones por aquí algún link de esas megaciudades que están más baratas podemos ir y comparar.


----------



## Kartal (31 Ene 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Coño, si resulta que es en la capital de Kirguistán que es el primer sitio en el que compré cuando entré en el juego para ver como era porque era muy barato y cuando pensé que tenía que ver con las construcciones existentes. Resulta que compre en una gasolinera porque estaba casi todo pillado
> Juassss, y ahora resulta que estoy en una futura megaurbe  (y yo pensando en vender para ver como iba el tema de las ventas).
> Que sepa ustec que somos vecinos casi, me encuentro a unas manzanas mas al norte con una mierdi parcela. Voy a ver si la amplio estos días con las propinillas



Sí, está curioso pasarse de vez en cuando por las parcelas y ver lo que han ido comprando alrededor. En alguna habremos dado en el clavo seguro, pronto lo sabremos.

La cuestión es que ayer leí que Earth 2 se está empezando a viralizar en algunos países asiáticos con mucha población. Si a esta gente les da por ponerse a invertir seguramente estas ciudades que ya están organizadas con avenidas y plazas se van a ir llenando enseguida.


----------



## Le Fanu (31 Ene 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo no es por fastidiar, pero no recomendaría comprar en esa ciudad de E2land.
> 
> Me extrañó ver que está muy vacía, de hecho se pueden comprar parcelas justo en medio de la ciudad, algo imposible en una megacity establecida.
> 
> ...



El tipo que ha diseñado la ciudad ha insertado ya hasta la publicidad (Tesla, Sony, Samsung, Google...) No parece mala idea con vistas a vender el espacio a esas compañías. Otra cosa es que le salga bien. Habrá que estar atentos por si crece para comprar, ya que si es cierto que ahora se puede pillar buen posicionamiento.


----------



## Kartal (31 Ene 2021)

Me estuve informando sobre una de estas ciudades y pedían a los que compraran parcelas que dejaran una baldosa de espacio con el vecino para cuando pusieran las calles. Lo verdad es que lo que se ha montado con Earth 2 en apenas un par de meses es algo impresionante. Normalmente este tipo de proyectos tardan mucho más tiempo en cuajar.


----------



## Carlos1 (31 Ene 2021)

Otra duda; ¿Se puede saber el TIPO DE CLASE de la parcela antes de comprarla?


----------



## Kartal (31 Ene 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Otra duda; ¿Se puede saber el TIPO DE CLASE de la parcela antes de comprarla?



Sí, tienes que fijarte en el número de tiles vendidas hasta ahora en ese país:

Clase 1: menos de 100.000 vendidas (de esas no quedan ahora mismo hasta que abran los pocos países que quedan tipo Israel o Irán, pero volarán enseguida)

Clase 2: entre 100.000 y 200.000 baldosas vendidas

Clase 3: más de 200.000

Pero esto solo es importante para los impuestos que recibes, que de todas formas es algo muy residual. Ya han dicho que el sistema de recursos no dependerá de la clase de parcela sino de la localización.


----------



## Carlos1 (31 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Sí, tienes que fijarte en el número de tiles vendidas hasta ahora en ese país:
> 
> Clase 1: menos de 100.000 vendidas (de esas no quedan ahora mismo hasta que abran los pocos países que quedan tipo Israel o Irán, pero volarán enseguida)
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Kartal.

Tenía dudas si comprar parcelas de CLASE 3 de las barata, pero como bien dices, si a futuro casi da igual la clase pues me seguiré fijando en las parcelitas clase 2 de 0.40-0.50 usd, para pobres como yo.


----------



## Kartal (31 Ene 2021)

Si alguien sigue buscando diversificar en diferentes ciudades, aquí os traigo una que sigue bien de precio, aunque a veces eso puede cambiar en cuestión de horas.

Quieren montar un centro de comercio allí por su buena conexión con Francia y UK. Os dejo el link de la zona:

Shangri-la City

Que conste que no me llevo ninguna comisión de los lugares que voy poniendo en el hilo. Son sitios que voy descubriendo mientras hago búsqueda para mis inversiones. Pero si te ha sido útil la información acepto propinas si usas mi código para comprar. En ese caso me avisas por privado para poder devolverte el favor.

O76OWLUYZ1


----------



## pepita (31 Ene 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Otra duda; ¿Se puede saber el TIPO DE CLASE de la parcela antes de comprarla?



yo pincho en el de al lado y veo que clase pone, para mas o menos saber, pero aún así puede que ya haya subido, entonces prueba a comprar primero una casilla y ahí vas sobre seguro


----------



## pepita (31 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Sí, tienes que fijarte en el número de tiles vendidas hasta ahora en ese país:
> 
> Clase 1: menos de 100.000 vendidas (de esas no quedan ahora mismo hasta que abran los pocos países que quedan tipo Israel o Irán, pero volarán enseguida)
> 
> ...



pero donde se mira las vendidas en cada pais?

y otra pregunta ¿sólo puedo vender el terreno entero? para vender no me deja seleccionar tiles, igual si vuelvo a comprar lo hago en varias veces, por si quiero vender en partes?


----------



## Visrul (31 Ene 2021)

pepita dijo:


> pero donde se mira las vendidas en cada pais?
> 
> y otra pregunta ¿sólo puedo vender el terreno entero? para vender no me deja seleccionar tiles, igual si vuelvo a comprar lo hago en varias veces, por si quiero vender en partes?



De momento no deja vender el terreno en partes, tienes que hacer la venta completa, pero han dicho que en el futuro lo van a implementar.


----------



## Kartal (31 Ene 2021)

pepita dijo:


> pero donde se mira las vendidas en cada pais?



Yo lo miro en la sección COUNTRIES

Earth 2 - Countries


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (31 Ene 2021)

pepita dijo:


> pero donde se mira las vendidas en cada pais?



Aparte del acceso desde tu formulario en countries ( paises) , aquí aparecen en una tabla:
E2Stats.com - Earth2.io Statistics


----------



## pepita (31 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Me estuve informando sobre una de estas ciudades y pedían a los que compraran parcelas que dejaran una baldosa de espacio con el vecino para cuando pusieran las calles. Lo verdad es que lo que se ha montado con Earth 2 en apenas un par de meses es algo impresionante. Normalmente este tipo de proyectos tardan mucho más tiempo en cuajar.



Qué dificil, yo miro en un sitio y compro a bulto, y resulta que igual estás fastidiando, hasta que no pongan que hablemos con los vecinos,..., 

yo compré en un sitio que creo que pusisteis aquí y no sé si tiene un bug, o están construyendo una enorme plataforma sobre el mar, porque no veo tierra, es una megaciudad de las que decís, está a tope, todo el archipiélago cogido y en el centro no veo si es tierra o se están poniendo directamente sobre el mar, 179.129505 -8.516344 , no entiendo porque si el mar vale igual que el suelo, entonces el juego no tiene fin





pero construcciones como plazas ¿cómo pueden estar haciendo ya? o os referís a cosas como esta?





59IMI08LCV


----------



## pepita (31 Ene 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Yo lo miro en la sección COUNTRIES
> 
> Earth 2 - Countries



gracias!


----------



## A.Daimiel (31 Ene 2021)

hay una mina muy cuca al lado de la de Olimpiada, Rusia, que ya está pillada, es de oro; es clase 3
Earth 2


----------



## asiqué (31 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> En la fase 3, montaré en Villa Burbuja mi bar Paco Virtual Realiti con barras plateadas, camareros sudorosos con cara de quemaos, y por supuesto serviré café torrefacto con leche muy caliente en vaso de cristal para que vuestro avatar se queme los dedos + Sobaos pa desayunar.
> 
> Espero que os paseis por allí.



añade tortilla patata y servilletas de papel que no limpian nada y te dejo un local en el aeropuerto internacional de Villa Burbuja. Si admites un socio ampliamos la idea a la ciudad de El Chad donde tengo propiedades. Piensalo fuerte


----------



## lonchagordista (31 Ene 2021)

Happener | Happener Developments Contact @ https://discord.gg/s75cKmXC

Esto son nuevas ciudades parece ser. Estoy viendo que siguen siendo de clase2. La de hope está a punto de pasar a clase3. 

Si pillo algo, utilizaré el referido de alguien que lo usó conmigo.


----------



## Elbrujo (31 Ene 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Happener | Happener Developments Contact @ https://discord.gg/s75cKmXC
> 
> Esto son nuevas ciudades parece ser. Estoy viendo que siguen siendo de clase2. La de hope está a punto de pasar a clase3.
> 
> Si pillo algo, utilizaré el referido de alguien que lo usó conmigo.



El dia de mañana villa burbuja las barrera a todas jajjaaj.
Por cierto a partir de cuando se considera ciudad?

Habia oido algo de que eran necesarias 25 tiles minimo para algo


----------



## Kartal (31 Ene 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El dia de mañana villa burbuja las barrera a todas jajjaaj.
> Por cierto a partir de cuando se considera ciudad?
> 
> Habia oido algo de que eran necesarias 25 tiles minimo para algo




Este tipo de proyectos creo que no tiene que ver tanto con el tamaño de la ciudad como por el tipo de organización, con una gente detrás organizando avenidas, plazas, etc. Aunque vete a saber luego cómo se implementa el tema del transporte, porque ya han dicho que habrá algún tipo de teletransporte para moverse entre tus propiedades.

El tema de las 25 parcelas creo que es lo que comentaba alguien antes, que era el número mínimo de parcelas que había que tener en un lugar para tener el status de ciudadano en uno de estos proyectos. Pero vamos, que si tú compras en un sitio de esos y pones solo 4 parcelas igualmente te podrás beneficiar de las hipotéticas ventajas que tendrán esos lugares. 

Por cierto, quién es la cabeza visible de Villa Burbuja? Como vengan los piratas a saquear yo no quiero saber nada, eh


----------



## talosweb (31 Ene 2021)

Hola a todos. Otro flamante propietario en Villaburbuja . Usé el código del último forero de la lista del primer post.

Aquí va el mío: OY7AMBUMMP


----------



## pasabaporaqui (31 Ene 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Hola a todos. Otro flamante propietario en Villaburbuja . Usé el código del último forero de la lista del primer post.
> 
> Aquí va el mío: OY7AMBUMMP



Muchas gracias!! 
Copio tu código para la siguiente compra.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GeniusForce (31 Ene 2021)

El que nos ha cortado la salida al mar en villa burbuja no pensara que le voy a pagar peaje cuando salga con mi yate. Arranco el Mercury con 1250 Hp y le reviento la garita.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (31 Ene 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> El que nos ha cortado la salida al mar en villa burbuja no pensara que le voy a pagar peaje cuando salga con mi yate. Arranco el Mercury con 1250 Hp y le reviento la garita.



Ya esta desbordado por el crecimiento de Villa Burbuja. Hay costa libre. Aparte que lo primero que distinguiran los creadores sera entre costa y tierra, es facil usando el modo map.

De todas maneras todo depende de lo que decidan los desarrolladores en las fases siguientes.


----------



## GeniusForce (31 Ene 2021)

Es que el satélite éste ha hecho la misma estrategia en el estrecho de Estambul, me fije en sus propiedades y lo ha hecho igualito.
Cada cual monta su plan a su manera.


----------



## Kartal (31 Ene 2021)

Estimados Villa Burbujeros, os dejo una nueva sugerencia para los que estén buscando nuevas localizaciones.

La mayoría de capitales actuales están ya muy pobladas y seguro que van a seguir siendo importantes centros económicos y culturales aún si desaparece todo lo hecho por el hombre. Buscando este tipo de lugares que todavía estuviesen bien de precio me he fijado en la capital de El Salvador:

San Salvador, El Salvador - Earth 2

Si entráis en el link veréis que en esa zona de la ciudad todavía hay bastante hueco, aunque está prácticamente en el centro. Un poco más arriba si os fijáis ya casi no quedan parcelas libres, y en otras zonas de la ciudad sucede lo mismo.

En el mismo país hay otras zonas que pueden ser interesantes: la costa del Pacífico, lagos e incluso un par de volcanes enormes. Personalmente estoy intentando comprar en capitales porque ahí siempre hay gente y puede ser importante tener vecinos y aliados en fases posteriores para intercambio de recursos e incluso por seguridad. Aunque también tengo otras parcelas repartidas por otros sitios donde no hay rastro de civilización ni se le espera.

Si encontráis algún lugar interesante (aparte de nuestra querida Bubble Bay) poned link por aquí para echar un vistazo. Gracias.


----------



## Kartal (31 Ene 2021)

Y la última sugerencia de hoy:

Vaitupu, Tuvalu - Earth 2

Tuvalu es uno de los países más pequeños que quedan. Si ponéis Tuvalu en el buscador os lleva a una zona en medio del Pacífico pero que está petao de parcelas compradas. Eso pasa con muchos países, que la gente compra donde suelen poner el nombre del país en el mapa, más o menos en el centro de su territorio, pero a menudo en lugares con muy poco interés, como en este caso. Pero si vais al link veréis una preciosa isla que pertenece a este archipiélago y con parcelas baratas todavía disponibles. Y si os dáis prisa, incluso con salida al mar, aunque tampoco sabemos si al final eso dará alguna ventaja real, pero lo cierto es que al final siempre petamos las costas.

Espero que os sirva de utilidad si estáis buscando "chollos". Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Desmond Humes (31 Ene 2021)

Aún quedan terrenos libres en:

-Gibraltar, a 0.38 

-San Marino, a 0.46

-Andorra, a 0.4

Todos ellos lugares estratégicos, son países dentro de otros países pero a un precio mucho más bajo, bien comunicados y muy poblados.
En el caso de Gibraltar parece que se va a llenar, hay unos tal dorkslayers que están comprando como locos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (1 Feb 2021)

El vaticano marca 100 doláres ahora mismo






Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blackest (1 Feb 2021)

Elpavo de villa burbuja que mencionaba @AK2 la ha llamado "VILLA BURBUJA HAPPENER HUB". Con un enlace a esta web, que es una web de megaciudades 
Happener | Happener Developments Contact @ https://discord.gg/s75cKmXC

Quizá al ver tantas banderas españolas se haya pensado que ibamos a construir una mega (o mini) ciudad ahi, puede que esto sea bueno.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (1 Feb 2021)

EEUU está a 200 doláres ahora mismo, es muy volátil esta mañana tenía mis propiedades del sahara a 113% y en 15 minutos a bajado a 18%

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TedKord (1 Feb 2021)

Yo he pillado dos parcelas en las megaciuda ofrecidas en la web de Happener Hub. Una en Starcity o algo así (Marruecos) y la otra Tomorrowland que está en África y está petadísima, creciendo a saco.


----------



## Kartal (1 Feb 2021)

Hace 2 días dijeron en el twitter oficial que ya habían más de 250.000 usuarios. A mí no me extrañaría que durante el mes de febrero se llegue al millón. El potencial de crecimiento es enorme, y las posibilidades de la plataforma también.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (1 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> EEUU está a 200 doláres ahora mismo, es muy volátil esta mañana tenía mis propiedades del sahara a 113% y en 15 minutos a bajado a 18%
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



En que pais?, si no es indiscreción.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (1 Feb 2021)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> En que pais?, si no es indiscreción.



Sahara Occidental, minas de fosfatos .
eeuu a bajado a 45 de nuevo

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blackest (1 Feb 2021)

Tampoco hay que volverse loco con las minas, no sé cuantos recursos meterán pero supongo que los mas basicos.

Oro, plata, hierro, madera seguro que están. Pero ¿fosfatos? no sé, no lo creo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (1 Feb 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Tampoco hay que volverse loco con las minas, no sé cuantos recursos meterán pero supongo que los mas basicos.
> 
> Oro, plata, hierro, madera seguro que están. Pero ¿fosfatos? no sé, no lo creo.



El Gobierno saharaui esta llevando a cabo una campaña de comunicación en momentos en que Marruecos está teniendo dificultades para exportar sus producciones fosfateras, informó el portal Africa Mining Intelligence.
En un despacho con fecha del 23 de junio, el sitio web francés informa que la República Árabe Saharaui Democrática (RASD) está negociando con tres compañías mineras - rusa, polaca y española - para otorgarles derechos de exploración en el territorio controlado por los saharauis al este de la muralla defensiva marroquí.
""Por parte de los saharauis, la Institución Nacional de Minería y Petróleo (INMP) lleva las negociaciones. Se supone que el subsuelo saharaui es rico en oro, plata, hierro y otros metales básicos así como el uranio, diamantes e incluso tierras raras 

Sáhara Occidental: El Polisario ofrece licencias mineras

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (1 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El Gobierno saharaui esta llevando a cabo una campaña de comunicación en momentos en que Marruecos está teniendo dificultades para exportar sus producciones fosfateras, informó el portal Africa Mining Intelligence.
> En un despacho con fecha del 23 de junio, el sitio web francés informa que la República Árabe Saharaui Democrática (RASD) está negociando con tres compañías mineras - rusa, polaca y española - para otorgarles derechos de exploración en el territorio controlado por los saharauis al este de la muralla defensiva marroquí.
> ""Por parte de los saharauis, la Institución Nacional de Minería y Petróleo (INMP) lleva las negociaciones. Se supone que el subsuelo saharaui es rico en oro, plata, hierro y otros metales básicos así como el uranio, diamantes e incluso tierras raras "
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk




Yo voy a comprar en Chernobil, ahí hay energía para todos...


----------



## Kartal (1 Feb 2021)

TedKord dijo:


> Yo he pillado dos parcelas en las megaciuda ofrecidas en la web de Happener Hub. Una en Starcity o algo así (Marruecos) y la otra Tomorrowland que está en África y está petadísima, creciendo a saco.



Yo en TIAN CITY, en Bhután. Creo que hay que tener aunque sea unas poquitas parcelas en alguna de estas ciudades que están floreciendo, y esta concretamente sigue estando a buen precio aunque creciendo cada día:

TIAN CITY - Earth 2


----------



## TedKord (1 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Yo en TIAN CITY, en Bhután. Creo que hay que tener aunque sea unas poquitas parcelas en alguna de estas ciudades que están floreciendo, y esta concretamente sigue estando a buen precio aunque creciendo cada día:
> 
> TIAN CITY - Earth 2



Estuve a punto de pillar ahí por barata pero al final me decidí por la Star City marroquí por el acceso al océano.


----------



## Carlos1 (1 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Y la última sugerencia de hoy:
> 
> Vaitupu, Tuvalu - Earth 2
> 
> ...



Estos chollos se agradecen.

Mi idea es pillar parcelas cada semana a no más de 0.50 y esperar años y años, total no tengo prisa.
Los pobres como yo no podemos meter ahora mismo 10.000 € por ejemplo en parcelas caras como para ponerme a especular a corto plazo.


----------



## Blackest (1 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Yo en TIAN CITY, en Bhután. Creo que hay que tener aunque sea unas poquitas parcelas en alguna de estas ciudades que están floreciendo, y esta concretamente sigue estando a buen precio aunque creciendo cada día:
> 
> TIAN CITY - Earth 2



Eso es una ciudad? No parece muy grande, cualquier capital tiene mas parcelas compradas que eso. No me extraña que el pavo ese de canada se fijara en nuestra burbuja bay


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Feb 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Eso es una ciudad? No parece muy grande, cualquier capital tiene mas parcelas compradas que eso. No me extraña que el pavo ese de canada se fijara en nuestra burbuja bay



Hay que mirar mejor y si hay mas parcelas que villa burbuja. No obstante a quien se le ocurre hacer una megaciudad en mitad del himalaya??

Creo que villa burbuja tiene mas posibilidades. A aprte como fundador de la ciudad con ayuda de otros foreros. Prefiero una ciudad mas pequeña pero que sea 100% nuestra. Quizas el kit del tema sea organizarte con los vecinos en la distribucion de todo. 

Es mas si villa burbuja llegase a crecer hasta el triple no descarto fundar algunas colonias por todo el mundo. EL IMPERIO BURBUJO 100% ESPAÑOL


----------



## Carlos1 (1 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Hay que mirar mejor y si hay mas parcelas que villa burbuja. No obstante a quien se le ocurre hacer una megaciudad en mitad del himalaya??
> 
> Creo que villa burbuja tiene mas posibilidades. A aprte como fundador de la ciudad con ayuda de otros foreros. Prefiero una ciudad mas pequeña pero que sea 100% nuestra. Quizas el kit del tema sea organizarte con los vecinos en la distribucion de todo.
> 
> Es mas si villa burbuja llegase a crecer hasta el triple no descarto fundar algunas colonias por todo el mundo. EL IMPERIO BURBUJO 100% ESPAÑOL




Ya estás tardando compañero jeje.

Vendría bien otra villa Burbuja para seguir pillando entre nosotros, y si es un lugar con parcelas baratelis pues mejor.

La que veo un poco invadida es ISLA BURBUJA, banderas españolas más bien pocas entre tantas otras.


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Ya estás tardando compañero jeje.
> 
> Vendría bien otra villa Burbuja para seguir pillando entre nosotros, y si es un lugar con parcelas baratelis pues mejor.
> 
> La que veo un poco invadida es ISLA BURBUJA, banderas españolas más bien pocas entre tantas otras.



Primero hay que hacer crecer villa burbuja al triple minimo. Pero inmediatamente se le puede cambiar el nombre. Alguien sabe como hacerlo? Que nombre os gusta mas?


----------



## asiqué (1 Feb 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> El que nos ha cortado la salida al mar en villa burbuja no pensara que le voy a pagar peaje cuando salga con mi yate. Arranco el Mercury con 1250 Hp y le reviento la garita.



que pobre… en yate dice, yo voy a ir y venir en jet privado, libia moscu 5 horas y a disfrutar de chortinas eslavas con mi jet lleno de tintorro, queso y jamon


----------



## Le Fanu (1 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Ya estás tardando compañero jeje.
> 
> Vendría bien otra villa Burbuja para seguir pillando entre nosotros, y si es un lugar con parcelas baratelis pues mejor.
> 
> La que veo un poco invadida es ISLA BURBUJA, banderas españolas más bien pocas entre tantas otras.



La segunda va a ser en Dubai. Hijos de puta, si os enteráis cuando abran la veda, avisar en este santo foro que nos podamos lucrar bien.


----------



## Desmond Humes (1 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> La que veo un poco invadida es ISLA BURBUJA, banderas españolas más bien pocas entre tantas otras.




Sí, es internacional, muy poblada, y con mucha costa, es una isla enorme. Creo que va a dar mucho lol para comercio, juegos, y el desarrollo de la zona

Yo lo de villa burbuja lo veo muy claustrofóbico y un poco ratonera, la verdad.
Aunque es muy buena idea el que os ha "cortado" la entrada y salida. Quizá luego en el juego seguramente no signifique nada, pero merece la pena apostar a eso por unas pocas parcelas, por si al final sí que tiene alguna importancia.
Pero no es fácil encontrar un recoveco así en el que hacer esa misma jugada a otra gente.


----------



## pepita (1 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Sí, es internacional, muy poblada, y con mucha costa, es una isla enorme. Creo que va a dar mucho lol para comercio, juegos, y el desarrollo de la zona
> 
> Yo lo de villa burbuja lo veo muy claustrofóbico y un poco ratonera, la verdad.
> Aunque es muy buena idea el que os ha "cortado" la entrada y salida. Quizá luego en el juego seguramente no signifique nada, pero merece la pena apostar a eso por unas pocas parcelas, por si al final sí que tiene alguna importancia.
> ...



va a haber teletransporte, y las mercancías imagino que se venderán en mercados, no creo que haya que llevarlas en barco?
ese lo que querrá es vendérnoslo caro luego, pero no podemos ceder a los chantajes, que luego salen más

*59IMI08LCV *


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> La segunda va a ser en Dubai. Hijos de puta, si os enteráis cuando abran la veda, avisar en este santo foro que nos podamos lucrar bien.



Lo de dubai no lo entiendo. A titulo estrategico CREO que comprar alli no debe tener mucho mas valor que comprar en venezuela por ejemplo, venezuela tiene petroleo y esta a buen precio. Ademas el clima es mejor que dubai. Dubai lo unico es el petroleo (que vermos que valor le dan a esta circunstancia) en mi opinion puede que este sobrevalorado no se. 

Por otro lado la antartida puede ser la gran olvidada


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Feb 2021)

Que nombre le pondriais al cerro norte de villa burbuja? Cerro calopez? Y a la bahia?


----------



## Blackest (1 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Lo de dubai no lo entiendo. A titulo estrategico CREO que comprar alli no debe tener mucho mas valor que comprar en venezuela por ejemplo, venezuela tiene petroleo y esta a buen precio. Ademas el clima es mejor que dubai. Dubai lo unico es el petroleo (que vermos que valor le dan a esta circunstancia) en mi opinion puede que este sobrevalorado no se



El problema del petroleo es que ¿como lo localizas?¿todo el pais tiene petroleo? supongo que la zona del petroleo sera la de bolivar, la de la zona de la selva, cerca del orinoco. Así que comprar en la laguna abierta esa que tienen cerca de colombia o en la costa no debe tener ningun sentido. Con las minas es diferente vas a la mina y ya. Pero con el petroleo es mas dificil. Dubai por otro lado tiene sol y lo mas importante, saldrá a 0,1$ mucho mas barato. Conviene mas que algo que esté incluso mejor pero 3 o 4 veces mas caro


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Feb 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> El problema del petroleo es que ¿como lo localizas?¿todo el pais tiene petroleo? supongo que la zona del petroleo sera la de bolivar, la de la zona de la selva, cerca del orinoco. Así que comprar en la laguna abierta esa que tienen cerca de colombia o en la costa no debe tener ningun sentido. Con las minas es diferente vas a la mina y ya. Pero con el petroleo es mas dificil. Dubai por otro lado tiene sol y lo mas importante, saldrá a 0,1$ mucho mas barato. Conviene mas que algo que esté incluso mejor pero 3 o 4 veces mas caro


----------



## Blackest (1 Feb 2021)

Gracias, pues fijate que no sé porque supuse que tendrían el petroleo por la zona sur. Justo al revés


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 560986



Yo en la lagjna esa que se ve arriba a la derecha he comprado en un phnto donde se veian tanques y mucha venta imagino que ahi deberia haber zumito negro


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Feb 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Gracias, pues fijate que no sé porque supuse que tendrían el petroleo por la zona sur. Justo al revés



Fuente wikipedia. Echale un vistazo si te interesa


----------



## Kartal (1 Feb 2021)

TedKord dijo:


> Estuve a punto de pillar ahí por barata pero al final me decidí por la Star City marroquí por el acceso al océano.



Yo he puesto fichas en varias: Tian City, Oasis City, Villa Burbuja, Hydro City, La República y otras así.

Pero vamos, que en realidad creo que en todo lugar donde haya gente con ganas alrededor se podrán montar cosas parecidas más adelante si realmente es beneficioso. Es más, están eligiendo los sitios por precios y pura especulación, pero cuando se repartan los recursos igual interesa montar cosas en otros lugares en los que nadie ha caído. Por eso lo de diversificar por países.


----------



## Kartal (1 Feb 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Eso es una ciudad? No parece muy grande, cualquier capital tiene mas parcelas compradas que eso. No me extraña que el pavo ese de canada se fijara en nuestra burbuja bay



Tienen el reconocimiento de proyecto oficial, con discord propio y tal. Cada uno de ellos con su temática, esta concretamente creo que iba sobre el Cielo, será por aquello de que están en altura.

Pero por mi parte es pura especulación, unas parcelitas en estas que todavía no estén muy caras y au. Pero mi corazón está en Butnan, Libia


----------



## Kartal (1 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Creo que villa burbuja tiene mas posibilidades. A aprte como fundador de la ciudad con ayuda de otros foreros. Prefiero una ciudad mas pequeña pero que sea 100% nuestra. Quizas el kit del tema sea organizarte con los vecinos en la distribucion de todo.
> 
> Es mas si villa burbuja llegase a crecer hasta el triple no descarto fundar algunas colonias por todo el mundo. EL IMPERIO BURBUJO 100% ESPAÑOL



Para empezar podríamos ir "reservando" algunas de las bahías, playas y calas que hay cerca, hasta la frontera con Egipto. Luego en el futuro hasta podríamos unirlas por el interior si lo de las carreteras sirve de algo. Eso sí, por si al final tuviesen en cuenta los accidentes geológicos mejor ir ocupando primero los valles.


----------



## Kartal (1 Feb 2021)

Allá van un par de opciones de inversión más.

Una ciudad que están montando en el sur de Chipre:

Akrotiri, Cyprus - Earth 2


La capital actual de Suazilandia, el país continental más barato que queda en el juego, por si queréis comprar barato pero no en islas:

Mbabane, Eswatini - Earth 2


----------



## automono (1 Feb 2021)

me ha dado por chafardear algunos usuarios random, y hay mucha gente con bastantes euros ahí metidos... espero que el juego sea divertido al menos


----------



## LostSouls (1 Feb 2021)

Ya diréis donde se establece la nuevo colonia burbujal que compraré unas lozas como dice uno del canal de telegram español, alguno está ahí a parte de mi? 
El sábado me tragué Ready Player One para ver si me inspiraba un poco, además de ver vidriojuenjos de útima generación. Y me vino algo de inspiración que voy a explicar pero no me hagáis mucho caso porque a veces soy un fumao.
Una de las ideas es crear una ciudad temática entre unos cuantos. Dándole vueltas al tema pensé que algo que puede atraer a la peñita es la cultura ochentera/new retro. El rollito paseos costeros con palmeras, coches retros, neones, estética ochentera en general. Sería cuestión de buscar un sitio acorde y apostar todos por crear la ciudad rollo entertainment, no en plan sacar recursos, al final si la gente lo que quiere es evadirse acabará rulando por la realidac virtual buscando emociones y sensaciones. Crear avatares de pvtas con pelos cardados y flequillos ochenteros rugiendo en testarossas. 
Otra idea que tengo es pillar un pueblo pacodemier en zona montañosa balcánica y recrear un ambiente chungazo, algo entre HOSTEL y Twin Peaks. Ambiente derroyente y malrollito, crear aventuras y tramas y que vengan los nerds en busca de la dopamina que no tengan en sus vidas reales. Tengo un pueblo clichado en las montañas de Albania, que está todavía barato.

La cuestión es empezar a vender humo como están haciendo con las ciudades los de la web esa que puse unas páginas más atras. Subir vidrios a youtube para que la gente lo vaya conociendo y si a caso alguien se anime a pillar LOZAS en la zona, si sólo vamos pocos será más chungo que cuaje el negocio.

Espero vuestras ideas también, a ver qué decís.


----------



## Le Fanu (1 Feb 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Ya diréis donde se establece la nuevo colonia burbujal que compraré unas lozas como dice uno del canal de telegram español, alguno está ahí a parte de mi?
> El sábado me tragué Ready Player One para ver si me inspiraba un poco, además de ver vidriojuenjos de útima generación. Y me vino algo de inspiración que voy a explicar pero no me hagáis mucho caso porque a veces soy un fumao.
> Una de las ideas es crear una ciudad temática entre unos cuantos. Dándole vueltas al tema pensé que algo que puede atraer a la peñita es la cultura ochentera/new retro. El rollito paseos costeros con palmeras, coches retros, neones, estética ochentera en general. Sería cuestión de buscar un sitio acorde y apostar todos por crear la ciudad rollo entertainment, no en plan sacar recursos, al final si la gente lo que quiere es evadirse acabará rulando por la realidac virtual buscando emociones y sensaciones. Crear avatares de pvtas con pelos cardados y flequillos ochenteros rugiendo en testarossas.
> Otra idea que tengo es pillar un pueblo pacodemier en zona montañosa balcánica y recrear un ambiente chungazo, algo entre HOSTEL y Twin Peaks. Ambiente derroyente y malrollito, crear aventuras y tramas y que vengan los nerds en busca de la dopamina que no tengan en sus vidas reales. Tengo un pueblo clichado en las montañas de Albania, que está todavía barato.
> ...



Yo he pensado también lo de montar una ciudad. No es difícil, pero hay que meterle pasta... Lo que mejor funciona, por lo que he visto de otros casos, es crear una especie de plaza con algún diseño chulo y a partir de ahí tirar líneas para crear cuadrantes alrededor (y si es un sitio con costa o río, mejor funciona). Y luego dar la turra por las redes, youtube, etc. publicitando la ciudad para que la gente vaya rellenando esos puntos... Esto último no es fácil. Hay algunas ciudades fallidas.

Ya digo, hay que meter pasta y arriesgar. No lo veo del todo claro por eso.


----------



## lonchagordista (1 Feb 2021)

Ciudades fallidas como por ejemplo...?


----------



## LostSouls (1 Feb 2021)

A tomar por culo, he pillado suficientes LOZAS como para hacer un pueblo en zona alpina de Eslovenia, al lado de río de rafting con buena ubicación cerca de Italia y Austria. Si alguien se anima, está a 0,49$, podemos montar un Twin Peaks paco con el tiempo... En los próximos días iré madurando el proyesto. Os iré contando. Aquí han acabado mis himbersioneh en esta mierda.
He usado el código de @Le Fanu , acuérdate si haces alguna compra!


----------



## Kartal (1 Feb 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> A tomar por culo, he pillado suficientes LOZAS como para hacer un pueblo en zona alpina de Eslovenia, al lado de río de rafting con buena ubicación cerca de Italia y Austria. Si alguien se anima, está a 0,49$, podemos montar un Twin Peaks paco con el tiempo... En los próximos días iré madurando el proyesto. Os iré contando. Aquí han acabado mis himbersioneh en esta mierda.
> He usado el código de @Le Fanu , acuérdate si haces alguna compra!



Pásate link para echarle un vistazo.


----------



## Desmond Humes (1 Feb 2021)

Yo de momento me planto. Exceptuando alguna compra impulsiva.
Los desarrolladores _llevan años trabajando en esto_, pero hasta ahora lo que hemos visto es poner cuadrículas sobre google earth. Nada más.
A ver que sucede en la siguiente fase.


----------



## TedKord (1 Feb 2021)

Bueno, asignatura cumplida
He metido ya en Villa Burbuja.


----------



## automono (1 Feb 2021)

me da que lo de las ciudades no va a tener transcendencia ninguna.

Eso si, tienen que estar facturando un huevo, o somos los unicos gililelos que hemos metido dinero y las banderitas que vemos son bots....

pero bueno, puestos a "imbertir" prefiero esto que la bolsa, aunque me planto con lo metido, a modo curiosidad.


----------



## AK2 (1 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo de momento me planto. Exceptuando alguna compra impulsiva.
> Los desarrolladores _llevan años trabajando en esto_, pero hasta ahora lo que hemos visto es poner cuadrículas sobre google earth. Nada más.
> A ver que sucede en la siguiente fase.



Opino igual, yo he gastado suficiente y sigo sin ver novedades tangibles.

*Hasta que no haya algo sustancial y cambios significativos, no compro NADA.*


----------



## Silverado72 (1 Feb 2021)

Como simulador inmobiliario el juego no esta mal, y puede resultar adictivo. Supongo que los creadores introduciran novedades cuando perciban una disminución de las compras. Es posible que teman pifiar el invento , o no cubrir las elevadas expectativas generadas.

Mientras, seguiran estirando el chicle.


----------



## LostSouls (1 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pásate link para echarle un vistazo.



Earth 2


----------



## Carlos1 (1 Feb 2021)

Earth 2 puedes ser el Bitcoin del año 2010...........o quizás no.

Año 2025, la parcela más barata a 500 usd, esa que compraste en 2021 por 0.39 usd...........o quizás no.

Que cada uno haga sus apuestas, pero lo que no se puede esperar es dar un pelotazo en 40 días que es lo que lleva el juego no?


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Elbrujo (2 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


>



La gente se esta dispersando. Lo suyo seria llenar la colina norte entera ahi si quedaria una ciudad to wapa. La colina norte la he llamado "CERRO CALOPEZ"


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> La gente se esta dispersando. Lo suyo seria llenar la colina norte entera ahi si quedaria una ciudad to wapa. La colina norte la he llamado "CERRO CALOPEZ"



Cualquier consideración geoestratégica es mera especulación mientras no se cuente con un mapa y un censo. Como todo el mundo se pone la bandera que le sale de los huevos, no se sabe lo que es burbujo y lo que no.

He añadido un par de parcelillas al mapa. Puedo ampliarlo en cualquier dirección, pero no puedo actualizarlo todo de golpe, sólo por zonas.

Si alguien quiere salir en el mapa, con su código o lo que sea pertinente, que lo diga y que indique lo más claramente que pueda dónde está su finca.

ACTUALIZACION


----------



## antoniussss (2 Feb 2021)

Si al final no sirve para nada, servirá para encontrar chochetes con la frase:

Este verano me voy de vacas a "Costa Mohelí", en Cómoras.

Chochetes aplaudiendo


----------



## Kartal (2 Feb 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Earth 2



Gracias por el enlace, parece un buen lugar.

Aprovecho para compartir una isla que acabo de encontrar y está tirada de precio. Isla Ascensión, en medio del Atlántico, a medio camino entre Sudamérica y África:

Isla Ascensión - Earth 2

Si os animáis podemos hacer una pequeña comunidad en esa zona que muestro en el enlace. Está tan barata que con lo que os quede suelto seguro que os podéis comprar una parcelita por ahí. Quién sabe si con el reparto de los recursos una de estas se convierte en el nuevo El Dorado.

La razón de que siga tan vacía, a diferencia de muchas otras islas, es que no se puede llegar a ella con el buscador. Yo he tenido que guiarme con Google Maps hasta encontrarla, me ha llevado un rato. Y en Earth 2 hay que poner el modo Mapa o ni la encuentras.

Dejo por aquí mi código por si alguien se anima a comprar poder poner unas farolas en el poblado aunque sea 

O76OWLUYZ1


----------



## AK2 (2 Feb 2021)

*INFORMACIÓN IMPORTANTE: Están habiendo problemas con los códigos.*


@AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ*@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*@Elbrujo *8NBKTKKBOJ*@davitin *AZ0NQNNT41*@vilin *VD9QAZKOMT*@Profesor.Poopsnagle* I5W0Y8MC3Z*@DraghiEmpire* UKCBW0GA3J*@PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO* JCSU4TUNDB*@LostSouls* 9XZMANSUPJ*@LuiGi13* D9XNGHP8S3*@antoniussss* O4Z69PS8PR*@Minak *OSI7JR8M74*@hornblower* 9XZMANSUPJ*

@Visrul *O9UM1XQGWS*@Kartal* O76OWLUYZ1*@Desmond Humes* O821T23FS7*@kaluza5 *VPZ3ANTME5*@Polo_00* Y8TLNLHT04*@Le Fanu *BIKXMV5FRY*@Silverado72* G5FLCU1DM5*@El_neutral* 2IZHKWM28F*@D_M* GCY1BDZ92H*@Don_Quijote* U5RJHT5W17*@EXTOUAREG* ZUAEZYLBH8*@EYE *U6DSNCUS4K*@danteael* CRWWXKU6YC*@Vargodoria *IN3WCJOAFN*@Boris I de Andorra *Z4V4YXB2HV*@TedKord *2TCB87G567*@Kurku* M441C39YOS*@Sin_Casa* WY95JSOWIE*@Toleandro Magno* 9K1PYYENBT*@pepita* 59IMI08LCV*

@asiqué *RFFX0G539P*@A.Daimiel *0FE5AP5ARE*

@Remero *M04AH7ZAKN*@Carlos1 *9IGZ4RR4NP*

@pasabaporaqui *MKARARMSMH*

Antes era una sugerencia pero creo que es necesario esto: *Dentro de vuestro perfil de Earth2* *PONED VUESTRO CÓDIGO* después del nombre de usuario.

Más que nada es por vuestro bien, *para que podáis tener la opción que os lo devuelvan *porque hay gente (como yo también) que en Earth2 no tenemos el mismo nombre que en el foro y es difícil saber quién ha usado nuestro código.


----------



## Kartal (2 Feb 2021)

Muchos empezaron a invertir directamente en lugares turísticos. Los monumentos, museos y otros sitios similares fueron de los primeros en volar. Además el precio de esos países por lo general se revalorizó muy rápidamente.

Este efecto se ha visto incluso en el turismo friki, con Pyongyang como ejemplo claro. Aunque todavía quedan perlas escondidas por si os quedan unos eurillos disponibles. Os traigo un ejemplo: la capital de Transnistria. Si no os suena de nada googlear un poco para conocer algo más sobre este peculiar rincón en Europa del Este.

Tiraspol, Transnistria - Earth 2


----------



## Africano (2 Feb 2021)

Yo tengo algo en las islas Sentinel del Norte

Sentinel del norte: la isla donde no viajan los hombres civilizados


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Feb 2021)

Hola @AK2
Aquí te dejo el último update. Estaría bien si lo pones en el hilo principal.
Esta noche subo otro.

MAPA OFICIAL VILLA BURBUJA






CENSO OFICIAL VILLA BURBUJA

ForeroNombre parcelaIdentidad Earth2Número de tilesCódigo promociónCargo / Anotaciones@calopez????Amado LIDL@Don_QuijoteUn lugar de la ManchaDon Quijote38U5RJHT5W17Cartógrafo / Responsable Censo?Punta Calvo (Villa Burbu 1.14)Maximon7225G5FLCU1DM5?Punta Calvo (Villa Burbu 1.12)Maximon7214G5FLCU1DM5?Cerro Calopez (Villa Burbu 1.13)Maximon7225G5FLCU1DM5?Villa BurbujaSrlobo239??Propiedad de chapulinchapulin3??Cerro Calopez (Villa Burbu 1.8)Maximon724G5FLCU1DM5?Cerro Calopez (Villa Burbu 1.11)Maximon7214
G5FLCU1DM5

Si alguien tiene propiedades en Villa Burbuja, hará bien en CENSARSE. Para ello sólo hay que hablar conmigo y lo añado a la lista.
Ya sé que la lista está incompleta... Primero voy a ir acabando el mapa y luego ya me centro en el CENSO.

LOCALIZACIÓN VILLA BURBUJA EN GOOGLE MAPS: Al Butnan


----------



## Remero (2 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Hola @AK2
> Aquí te dejo el último update. Estaría bien si lo pones en el hilo principal.
> Esta noche subo otro.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu esfuerzo catastral y tu censo de terratenientes.

Te mando mis datos:

@Remero . Identidad earth2: mongo-o-war. 

Fincas: 

- Villamongo al río I, II y III. 25 tiles.

- Mongo-miramar I y II (antiguas villaburbuja I y III). 11 tiles.

- Playa burbuja I. 4 tiles.

- Playa burbuja II. 5 tiles.


----------



## Silverado72 (2 Feb 2021)

Gracias por los esfuerzos de la cartografia y el censo @Don_Quijote

@Silverado72 . Identidad en earth2: Maximon72.

Burbuja d'Or ( Villa Burbuja 1.1 ) cuadrados 4

Punta Dodoriac I ( Villa Burbuja 1.2 ) cuadrados 4

Punta Elda I ( Villa Burbuja 1.3 ) cuadrados 6

Punta Elda II ( Villa Burbuja 1.4 ) cuadrados 2

La Curva (Villa Burbuja 1.5 ) cuadrados 6

Calitas Derroidas I ( Villa Burbuja 1.6 ) cuadrados 10

El Meandro ( Villa Burbuja 1.7 ) cuadrados 16

Cerro Calopez I ( Villa Burbuja 1.8 ) cuadrados 4

Calitas Derroidas II ( Villa Burbuja 1.9 ) cuadrados 14

Punta Dodoriac II ( Villa Burbuja 1.10 ) cuadrados 16

Cerro Calopez II ( Villa Burbuja 1.11 ) cuadrados 14

Punta Calvo ( Villa Burbuja 1.12 ) cuadrados 14

Cerro Calopez III ( Villa Burbuja 1.13 ) cuadrados 25

Dique Kum Fraudez ( Villa Burbuja 1.14 ) cuadrados 25

160 Total de cuadrados


----------



## kaluza5 (2 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Hola @AK2
> Aquí te dejo el último update. Estaría bien si lo pones en el hilo principal.
> Esta noche subo otro.
> 
> ...



Tengo 2 parcelas de momento: Una la que está señalada en la costa, con una flecha. Otra en el interior, muestro un pantallazo de donde está:


----------



## asiqué (2 Feb 2021)

yo soy el dueño de la parcela grande 12 tiles y otras 2 tiles en lo que parece la orilla del rio en la desembocadura.
Aun no he pensado como llamar a mi parcela, quiza sea el sitio donde montar el Lidl de Villaburbuja, eso revalorizara el precio de las parcelas de mis vecinos
en el juego mi nick es :
5% RFFX0G539P 5% -

edito:
Acabo se renombrarla, LIDL ¡mejor precio y calidad!


----------



## LostSouls (2 Feb 2021)

Yo tengo una en el río, estoy rodeado, por un problema entre mapa/cuadrícula y vista satélite me asignó en pleno agua, así que como dijo un florero podéis llamarla LOZA PESCANOVA, usuario earth2 Asador de Manteca.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Feb 2021)

Update

MAPA OFICIAL VILLA BURBUJA
*ACTUALIZACIÓN 02/02/2021 19:30*






CENSO + REGISTRO CATASTRAL OFICIAL VILLA BURBUJA
*ACTUALIZACIÓN 02/02/2021 19:30*

*Forero**Nombre parcela**Identidad Earth2**Número de tiles**Link a la propiedad**Código promoción**Cargo / Anotaciones*@calopez???-?Amado LIDL@Don_QuijoteUn lugar de la ManchaDon Quijote38-U5RJHT5W17Cartógrafo / Responsable Censo@AK2Sea SunriseKiran6-66WJRFNF2EOP de este hilo.@AK2Jardín de KiranKiran9-66WJRFNF2EOP de este hilo.@danteaelVilla Burbuja 23danteael10-CRWWXKU6YC@RemeroPlaya Burbuja IMongo-o-war4-M04AH7ZAKN@RemeroPlaya Burbuja IMongo-o-war5-M04AH7ZAKN@Silverado72Burbuja d'Or (Villa Burbu 1.1)Maximon724G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Punta Elda (Villa Burbu 1.3)Maximon726G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Punta Elda (Villa Burbu 1.4)Maximon722G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Calitas Derroidas (Villa Burbu 1.6)Maximon7210G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Calitas Derroidas (Villa Burbu 1.9)Maximon7214G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Cerro Calopez (Villa Burbu 1.8)Maximon724-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Cerro Calopez (Villa Burbu 1.11)Maximon7214-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Punta Calvo (Villa Burbu 1.12)Maximon7214-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Cerro Calopez (Villa Burbu 1.13)Maximon7225-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Dique Cum Fraudez (Villa Burbu 1.14)Maximon7225-G5FLCU1DM5??Juan Priego Lunares88-?@danteaelVilla Burbuja 23danteael10-CRWWXKU6YC@asiquéLIDL ¡mejor precio y calidad!5%12-RFFX0G539P@asiquéVilla Burbuja5%2-RFFX0G539P?Villa BurbujaSrlobo239-??Villa Pepiburbu598-??alxmarkalxmark6-??Villa BurbuFerris4-??-??Propiedad de chapulinchapulin3-?@kaluza5?kaluza51VPZ3ANTME5@kaluza5?kaluza51VPZ3ANTME5

-Ya sé que la lista está incompleta... Primero voy a ir acabando el mapa y luego ya me centro en el CENSO.
-Si alguien tiene propiedades en Villa Burbuja, hará bien en CENSARSE.
-Para ello sólo hay que hablar conmigo y lo añado a la lista. Si hay que hacer algún cambio o corrección, lo mismo.
- El link a la propiedad lo pondré más adelante. Quizá no se pueda. En el foro hay limitación de links, creo.

LOCALIZACIÓN VILLA BURBUJA EN GOOGLE MAPS: Al Butnan


----------



## Le Fanu (2 Feb 2021)

Ferris, servidor. 

Tengo 4 tiles y el nombre de la parcela es La Putiplaya (lo acabo de actualizar). Estoy en la playa del norte. 

Código: BIKXMV5FRY


----------



## AK2 (2 Feb 2021)

@Don_Quijote *GRANDÍSIMA APORTACIÓN, MUCHAS GRACIAS*. Lo iré poniendo en la página principal pero me da miedo que el límite no me deje añadir cada vez más cosas. Cuando llegue el momento se abre otro hilo y listo. 

Más que censor eres como el administrador de la "Finca" jajajaja Va a ser difícil de gestionar si se suma mucha más gente o si se cambian los nombres de usuarios y tal pero bueno, veremos como va. Y lo peor vendrá cuando se puedan montar negocios... veremos si es posible registrarlo todo con ayuda de todos.

@Silverado72 Me parece que hasta ahora, eres el Dueño Porcentual de Villa Burbuja, con permiso de el @Elbrujo que propuso crearla jejejeje ¿Te tendremos que hacer una plaza o un monumento? XD jajajaja O nombrarte con algún título honorífico.


----------



## AK2 (2 Feb 2021)

@Don_Quijote Si habéis puesto nombre a las zonas, *faltaría ponerle nombre a una de ellas que es la más poblada*, dónde están las banderas canadienses y españolas al lado de la montaña hasta donde pone escrito "Villa Burbuja".

Está al lado de una montaña, por mi parte propongo ponerle *PACO VALLE* o *VALLE DEL BRUJO* (por poner el nombre del que dio la idea de crearla) jajajajaja Obviamente se aceptan propuestas.

Un Zanx = un voto.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Feb 2021)

Update

MAPA OFICIAL VILLA BURBUJA
*ACTUALIZACIÓN 02/02/2021 21:20*






CENSO + REGISTRO CATASTRAL OFICIAL VILLA BURBUJA
*ACTUALIZACIÓN 02/02/2021 21:20*

*Forero**Nombre parcela**Identidad Earth2**Número de tiles**Link a la propiedad**Código promoción**Cargo / Anotaciones*@calopez???-?Amado LIDL@Don_QuijoteUn lugar de la ManchaDon Quijote38-U5RJHT5W17Cartógrafo / Registrador de la propiedad@Don_QuijoteUn lugar de la Mancha 2Don Quijote2-U5RJHT5W17Cartógrafo / Registrador de la propiedad@Don_QuijotePuerto PacoDon Quijote1-U5RJHT5W17Cartógrafo / Registrador de la propiedad@AK2Sea SunriseKiran6-66WJRFNF2EOP de este hilo.@AK2Jardín de KiranKiran9-66WJRFNF2EOP de este hilo.@danteaelVilla Burbuja 23danteael10-CRWWXKU6YC@RemeroPlaya Burbuja IMongo-o-war4-M04AH7ZAKN@RemeroPlaya Burbuja IMongo-o-war5-M04AH7ZAKN@RemeroMongo Miramar IMongo-o-war7-M04AH7ZAKN@RemeroMongo Miramar IIMongo-o-war4-M04AH7ZAKN@Silverado72Burbuja d'Or (Villa Burbu 1.1)Maximon724-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Punta Elda (Villa Burbu 1.3)Maximon726-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Punta Elda (Villa Burbu 1.4)Maximon722-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Calitas Derroidas (Villa Burbu 1.6)Maximon7210-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Calitas Derroidas (Villa Burbu 1.9)Maximon7214-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Cerro Calopez (Villa Burbu 1.8)Maximon724-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Cerro Calopez (Villa Burbu 1.11)Maximon7214-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Punta Calvo (Villa Burbu 1.12)Maximon7214-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Cerro Calopez (Villa Burbu 1.13)Maximon7225-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Dique Cum Fraudez (Villa Burbu 1.14)Maximon7225-G5FLCU1DM5??-?@danteaelVilla Burbuja 23danteael10-CRWWXKU6YC@asiquéLIDL ¡mejor precio y calidad!5%12-RFFX0G539P@asiquéVilla Burbuja5%2-RFFX0G539P@Le FanuLa PutiplayaFerris4-BIKXMV5FRY@kaluza5?kaluza51-VPZ3ANTME5@kaluza5?kaluza51-VPZ3ANTME5?Villa Burbujasombra2100-??Villa Burbujasombra223-???Juan Priego Lunares88-???Phantom at www.earth2happener.com56-???Notrabajo3426-???s0uto24-???Pham Nuwem13-???inigogenesta10-???Fenix876-
?
??Fenix874-???sin casa12-??Villa BurbujaSrlobo239-??Villa Pepiburbu598-??alxmarkalxmark6-???luismigueltizon15-???R6d56ae34-??Propiedad de chapulinchapulin3-??BurbúpolisFarlopez Conqueror3-???gondopio1-
?
?BublevilleKenan1-??Villa Burbuja by the riverKenan1
.??Cala burbujaAsador de manteca1-?

-Ya sé que la lista está incompleta... Primero voy a ir acabando el mapa y luego ya me centro en el CENSO.
-Si alguien tiene propiedades en Villa Burbuja, hará bien en CENSARSE.
-Para ello sólo hay que hablar conmigo y lo añado a la lista. Si hay que hacer algún cambio o corrección, lo mismo.
- El link a la propiedad lo pondré más adelante. Quizá no se pueda. En el foro hay limitación de links, creo.
- Aquellos con parcelas muy pequeñas o muy arrinconadas, no siempre puedo poner rótulo. No hay espacio, el mapa no tiene tanta resolución. Si quieren aparece en el mapa, compren parcelas de muchos tiles.

LOCALIZACIÓN VILLA BURBUJA EN GOOGLE MAPS: Al Butnan


----------



## AK2 (2 Feb 2021)

@Don_Quijote No me hagas update cada media hora porque me vas a volver loco jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> @Don_Quijote No me hagas update cada media hora porque me vas a volver loco jajajajajajajaja



Ya. Por eso decía de hacer un hilo aparte, para que pueda editar el mensaje.
Hoy ya no subo más.

Mañana quizá.


----------



## AK2 (2 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ya. Por eso decía de hacer un hilo aparte, para que pueda editar el mensaje.
> Hoy ya no subo más.
> 
> Mañana quizá.



A lo mejor es más fácil esperar a que más gente te dé todos los datos y que cada actualización sea con más cambios.

A la gran montaña sudoeste (la de cerca de las banderas canadienses) habría que ponerle un nombre...


----------



## Silverado72 (2 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> @Don_Quijote
> 
> @Silverado72 Me parece que hasta ahora, eres el Dueño Porcentual de Villa Burbuja, con permiso de el @Elbrujo que propuso crearla jejejeje ¿Te tendremos que hacer una plaza o un monumento? XD jajajaja O nombrarte con algún título honorífico.



No tengo la mayoria, el segundo y el tercer propietarios sumados me superan, y no digamos si sumamos a todos los propietarios. Pero es cierto, tengo una participación elevada. En efecto puede ser adictivo el simulador inmobiliario, y se puede apreciar en mi evolución: empece suave pero me fui acelerando y comprando cada vez más cantidad.

El caso es que el proyecto burbujista de la ciudad virtual me fue atrayendo más y más. El trabajo en equipo crea esa dinámica a veces.

Si, una plaza no se, pero ponerle a algun paraje nombres tipo Cabo Silverado o Colina Silverado no quedaría mal.


----------



## Kartal (2 Feb 2021)

Y habrá que llamar a algo Blackest, que fue el que encontró el lugar. Es nuestro Cristóbal Colón burbujarra.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Feb 2021)

Os dejo un bonus track.
Básicamente es un mapa de Google Maps superpuesto con el nuestro.


----------



## AK2 (2 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Y habrá que llamar a algo Kaluza, que fue el que encontró el lugar. Es nuestro Cristóbal Colón burbujarra.



El que encontró el lugar fue @Blackest

De hecho, la idea fue de @Elbrujo, la localización de @Blackest y el nombre se lo puse yo y le pareció bien a @Elbrujo


----------



## Desmond Humes (2 Feb 2021)

Isla Burbuja ya se va llenando de inversores. Estoy viendo suizos y yankis con muchos cuartos, la zona va a prosperar sí o sí.
He visto que también ha desembarcado nuestro Amancio Ortega particular, el admin del grupo de earth2io en español en facebook.
Parece que ha invertido unas perrillas en el juego


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> El que encontró el lugar fue @Blackest
> 
> De hecho, la idea fue de @Elbrujo, la localización de @Blackest y el nombre se lo puse yo y le pareció bien a @Elbrujo




Pues la montañita acaba de ser bautizada como "Monte Blackest". Se verá en el próximo update.


----------



## Desmond Humes (2 Feb 2021)

Lo retiro, hay otro tipo con más pasta aún


----------



## AK2 (2 Feb 2021)

*¿QUÉ OS PARECE ESTE REPARTO DE TERRITORIO?* Es una propuesta según el terreno y lo que ya habíais creado. Obviamente es un boceto hecho rápido y cutre. Dime qué te parece @Don_Quijote 

Es que en vez de explicártelo he preferido dibujarlo porque sino no sabría cómo explicarlo jajajaja sólo es una idea eh? para que te hagas una idea de lo que podría estar interesante.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *¿QUÉ OS PARECE ESTE REPARTO DE TERRITORIO?* Es una propuesta según el terreno y lo que ya habíais creado. Obviamente es un boceto hecho rápido y cutre. Dime qué te parece @Don_Quijote
> 
> Es que en vez de explicártelo he preferido dibujarlo porque sino no sabría cómo explicarlo jajajaja sólo es una idea eh? para que te hagas una idea de lo que podría estar interesante.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 562289




A mí me parece que la zona violeta y la verde son la misma.
La zona Naranja debería llamarse "el golfo de Adolfo", o algo similar.

Me parece que no merece la pena comprar hacia el Sur, son todo montañas y roca. No tiene más sentido que el militar.
Creo que conviene hacerse primero de Cerro Calopez.

Por lo demás... ¿Qué es exactamente un cerro? Yo no lo sé, por eso no sé si se le puede llamar cerro o no.


----------



## AK2 (2 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> A mí me parece que la zona violeta y la verde son la misma.



Cierto, es que era para que no fuera tan grande la zona y ya que hay dos montañas (dos alturas), por eso lo he separado. Pero es una idea.

Para mí CERRO es una montaña no muy alta de toda la vida, al menos así lo llaman en el pueblo de mis padres, en otras partes no sé.

No sé, como veáis gente. Era para separar el mapa en sectores para poder gestionarlo mejor, como si fueran distritos.


----------



## Silverado72 (2 Feb 2021)

Lo dije antes, opino que Bubble Bay, Cerro Calopez y Burbuja d' Or son muy acertados.

Las zonas violeta y verde podrian modificar sus limites. Han prouesto el valle del Brujo, que es un nombre sugerente, y el monte Blacktest por el forero pionero.


----------



## AK2 (2 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Lo dije antes, opino que Bubble Bay, Cerro Calopez y Burbuja d' Or son muy acertados.
> 
> Las zonas violeta y verde podrian modificar sus limites. Han prouesto el valle del Brujo, que es un nombre sugerente, y el monte Blacktest por el forero pionero.



La naranja podría ser COSTA SILVERADO xD y faltaría el amarillo de arriba que parece desierto con el nombre de alguno que se haya dejado un riñón en Villa Burbuja.


----------



## Kartal (2 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Cierto, es que era para que no fuera tan grande la zona y ya que hay dos montañas (dos alturas), por eso lo he separado. Pero es una idea.
> 
> Para mí CERRO es una montaña no muy alta de toda la vida, al menos así lo llaman en el pueblo de mis padres, en otras partes no sé.
> 
> No sé, como veáis gente. Era para separar el mapa en sectores para poder gestionarlo mejor, como si fueran distritos.




Como primer boceto está muy bien. Yo lo que cambiaría es dejar el cauce como zona independiente, y alargarlo hacia el interior. Poblar Cerro Calópez está bien, pero personalmente si pillo más parcelas será en el cauce del río hacia el interior. Si tiramos recto llegamos hasta Argelia, podríamos canalizar gas natural.


----------



## automono (2 Feb 2021)

yo tngo propiedades en el naranja! 
Propongo cabo Blas de lezo!


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Como primer boceto está muy bien. Yo lo que cambiaría es dejar el cauce como zona independiente, y alargarlo hacia el interior. Poblar Cerro Calópez está bien, pero personalmente si pillo más parcelas será en el cauce del río hacia el interior. Si tiramos recto llegamos hasta Argelia, podríamos canalizar gas natural.



Lo que deberíamos es ir al Norte. La civilización más cercana está un poco más el Norte.
Mira en Google Maps.

De un modo u otro, nos interesa estar cerca de la civilización.


----------



## danteael (2 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *¿QUÉ OS PARECE ESTE REPARTO DE TERRITORIO?* Es una propuesta según el terreno y lo que ya habíais creado. Obviamente es un boceto hecho rápido y cutre. Dime qué te parece @Don_Quijote
> 
> Es que en vez de explicártelo he preferido dibujarlo porque sino no sabría cómo explicarlo jajajaja sólo es una idea eh? para que te hagas una idea de lo que podría estar interesante.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 562289



La verdad que estamos bien posicionados para lo que pueda pasar con el tema recursos y construcción. Y buen curro os estáis pegando para gestionar el terreno y el censo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Feb 2021)

automono dijo:


> yo tngo propiedades en el naranja!
> Propongo cabo Blas de lezo!



He metido el Cabo Blas de Lezo, el valle del Brujo, el golfo de Adolfo. Necesito el nombre para tres cabos.


----------



## Kartal (2 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo que deberíamos es ir al Norte. La civilización más cercana está un poco más el Norte.
> Mira en Google Maps.
> 
> De un modo u otro, nos interesa estar cerca de la civilización.



No está mal tirado, aunque el día que lleguemos hasta Bardia es porque hemos crecido a lo bestia.

Por cierto, si queréis haceros una idea de cómo es geológicamente la zona, id en Google Maps a Bardia y entrad en el Hotel Burdy, hay bastantes fotos del entorno. Y si ya dejáis algunas reseñas nos podemos echar unas buenas risas.


----------



## Silverado72 (2 Feb 2021)

Al cabo que cierra Bubble Bay por el sur lo llame Punta Dodoriac en una de mis parcelas. Si te sirve el guiño al foro, ahi esta.


----------



## AK2 (2 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> He metido el Cabo Blas de Lezo, el valle del Brujo, el golfo de Adolfo. Necesito el nombre para tres cabos.



@Blackest se merece un nombre creo yo. Y @Silverado72 también.


----------



## GeniusForce (2 Feb 2021)

Propongo que la zona naranja sea El Bronx.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> @Blackest se merece un nombre creo yo. Y @Silverado72 también.



Ya hay un monte Blackest y un Cabo de Silverado.


----------



## GeniusForce (2 Feb 2021)

Blas de lezo tendria que ser el puerto


----------



## GeniusForce (2 Feb 2021)

o el futuro aeropuerto Blas de Lezo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Feb 2021)




----------



## Silverado72 (2 Feb 2021)

Sí, se ve interesante.


----------



## AK2 (2 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


>



¿Tan arriba vamos a llegar? Antes de llegar a Cabo Silverado hay una frontera hecha por el propio @Silverado72 y bien visto porque es una manera de protegernos.

*Como curiosidad:* la idea principal era precisamente no estar cerca de otras naciones, usuarios o ciudades; *estar aislados y juntos*. De hecho, se comentó al principio (está por ahí escrito muchas páginas atrás), que sería un lugar únicamente de foreros para "jugar" entre nosotros y defendernos de todo aquél que no fuera español *porque para lo otro, ya está ISLA BURBUJA donde se comparte espacio con otros*.

Aunque bueno, cualquier usuario puede ver nuestro lugar y comprar un terreno al lado (otra cosa es que salga vivo de ahí jijiji).

Pero si os parece bien así perfecto, ningún problema jejeje


----------



## Kartal (2 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> No está mal tirado, aunque el día que lleguemos hasta Bardia es porque hemos crecido a lo bestia.
> 
> Por cierto, si queréis haceros una idea de cómo es geológicamente la zona, id en Google Maps a Bardia y entrad en el Hotel Burdy, hay bastantes fotos del entorno. Y si ya dejáis algunas reseñas nos podemos echar unas buenas risas.



Hotel Burdy

Que alguien pregunte si hacen descuento si pagas con Burbuja Card.


----------



## pepita (2 Feb 2021)

Villa Burbuja pepi 8 - cerro calopez
Villa Burbu pepita 4 detrás de Burbuja D´or

y el nombre es Burbu 59IMI08LCV

os leí que pusieramos el referido en el nombre


Una cosa los nombres son para entendernos nada mas? ¿habeis visto las ciudades grandes que dibujan los nombres con cuadraditos, voy a echar cuentas


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hotel Burdy
> 
> Que alguien pregunte si hacen descuento si pagas con Burbuja Card.



Pues el Hotel se ve de puta madre.


----------



## pepita (2 Feb 2021)

He calculado lo mas barato, igual se puede hacer mejor así serían 

b- 11x4 -44
u- 9
l- 5
e- 7
a- 8
y - 7
---------------
80 tiles


----------



## Kartal (2 Feb 2021)

Quijote, te voy a dar un poco más de trabajo, acabo de pillar cuatro parcelas río arriba. Montaré una presa y os cobraré por el agua potable


----------



## asiqué (2 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Quijote, te voy a dar un poco más de trabajo, acabo de pillar cuatro parcelas río arriba. Montaré una presa y os cobraré por el agua potable



siempre pueden montar una aun mas arriba que la tuya, ojo


----------



## Kartal (3 Feb 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> siempre pueden montar una aun mas arriba que la tuya, ojo


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

Por cierto... Quien quiera agradecerme REALMENTE la currada, que use mi código... que los thanx cotizan una mierda en este mercado, ¿Eh?

U5RJHT5W17


----------



## hornblower (3 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> No está mal tirado, aunque el día que lleguemos hasta Bardia es porque hemos crecido a lo bestia.
> 
> Por cierto, si queréis haceros una idea de cómo es geológicamente la zona, id en Google Maps a Bardia y entrad en el Hotel Burdy, hay bastantes fotos del entorno. Y si ya dejáis algunas reseñas nos podemos echar unas buenas risas.



 ¿quién ha sido el artista?
"His Majesty Calopez was here during his Royal visit to Villa Burbuja. But He didn't like the breakfast, because never found jamón or panceta. He was angry for that reason. At least the views were good."


----------



## hornblower (3 Feb 2021)

Mis 5 tiles en VillaBurbuja están en sexta línea de playa, por abajo, hornblower 9XZMANSUPJ 
Gracias @Don_Quijote


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Feb 2021)

Cómo ver el mapa de Earth 2 en "3D": pulsando la tecla de mayúsculas más las flechas de arriba y abajo.


----------



## A.Daimiel (3 Feb 2021)

En Irán y esa zona marronida no compra nadie. Está tirado de precio.


----------



## Kartal (3 Feb 2021)

A.Daimiel dijo:


> En Irán y esa zona marronida no compra nadie. Está tirado de precio.



Irán y otros países de la zona están bloqueados por temas político/religiosos. Pero quizás se abran más adelante. Antes de eso avisarían por twitter, discord, etc.


----------



## Elbrujo (3 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Irán y otros países de la zona están bloqueados por temas político/religiosos. Pero quizás se abran más adelante. Antes de eso avisarían por twitter, discord, etc.



Podeis comprar en kwubait (o como se escriba) que esta a tiro de piedra y creo que tambien hay petroleo.
Yo tengo dos parcelitas


----------



## Carlos1 (3 Feb 2021)

¿Sabéis de algún canal de Discord hispano o español acerca de Earth 2?


----------



## Blackest (3 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Hola @AK2
> Aquí te dejo el último update. Estaría bien si lo pones en el hilo principal.
> Esta noche subo otro.
> 
> ...



Yo soy Pahm Nuwen



Don_Quijote dijo:


>



Lo de monte Blackest me ha gustado jajaja


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Sabéis de algún canal de Discord hispano o español acerca de Earth 2?



Earth 2 en Discord en español


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

Esta tarde/noche publico un update.

¿Quién es Kenan? Creo que me habló el otro día, pero no encuentro el mensaje.
¿Es Farlopez Conqueror @calopez?


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

Por cierto, me ha tomado la libertad de crear un grupete de Telegram para lo que hiciera falta.

Grupo Telegram:
Villa Burbuja (Earth2)


----------



## automono (3 Feb 2021)

no tngo telegram... ...
@Don_Quijote acuerdate de poner mi carpinteria en el censo, está en el cabo blas de lezo!


----------



## Elbrujo (3 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Por cierto, me ha tomado la libertad de crear un grupete de Telegram para lo que hiciera falta.
> 
> Grupo Telegram:
> Villa Burbuja (Earth2)



La opcion de crear un grupo de telegram no me parece adecuada. Primero vas a excluir a la gente que no tenga telegram
Segundo si empiezas a hablar por telegram y no por los hilos de aqui estos van a desaparecer y van a dejar de ser visibles para futuros foreros que podrian comprar.

Esa es mi opinion. Luego hacer lo que querais. Quizas en las siguientes fases si seria mas apropiado pero de momento yo preferiria forear aqui


----------



## Carlos1 (3 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Earth 2 en Discord en español



Gracias, pero al darle click me tira al Discord y luego nada, me pone que "no hay canales de texto". Rrrrrarrooo, rrrrarrrrro.


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

automono dijo:


> no tngo telegram... ...
> @Don_Quijote acuerdate de poner mi carpinteria en el censo, está en el cabo blas de lezo!



Tú ya estás, pero a algunos aún no los tengo fichados...


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> La opcion de crear un grupo de telegram no me parece adecuada. Primero vas a excluir a la gente que no tenga telegram
> Segundo si empiezas a hablar por telegram y no por los hilos de aqui estos van a desaparecer y van a dejar de ser visibles para futuros foreros que podrian comprar.
> 
> Esa es mi opinion. Luego hacer lo que querais. Quizas en las siguientes fases si seria mas apropiado pero de momento yo preferiria forear aqui



Bah. Una cosa no excluye la otra. Hoy en día todo es multiplataforma.
No te lo tomes tan en serio. Sigue siendo un juego.


----------



## Elbrujo (3 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Bah. Una cosa no excluye la otra. Hoy en día todo es multiplataforma.
> No te lo tomes tan en serio. Sigue siendo un juego.



Como que una cosa no excluye la otra? Si tu pones un mensaje en telegram dejas de ponerlo en los hilos. Si no se escribe en los hilos estos se caen y la gente no los ve con lo cual pierdes compradores. Aqui la gracia esta en que la ciudad crezca con mas foreros, lo de la organizacion hay que dejarlo para las siguientes fases. Aun no toca


----------



## pepita (3 Feb 2021)

jajaja que cachonda es la gente









Ahí los dos mendigando refers


----------



## automono (3 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> jajaja que cachonda es la gente
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 562819
> 
> ...



se puede buscar al usuario por el codigo y ver lo que han comprado?

esto empieaza a ser emocionante


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si tu pones un mensaje en telegram dejas de ponerlo en los hilos.



Lo dirás tú.


----------



## pepita (3 Feb 2021)

automono dijo:


> se puede buscar al usuario por el codigo y ver lo que han comprado?
> 
> esto empieaza a ser emocionante




no creo, a no ser que lo pongas en tu nombre,

eso son fakes para hacer gracietas imagino


----------



## Elbrujo (3 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo dirás tú.



Muy bien tu sabras...


----------



## automono (3 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> no creo, a no ser que lo pongas en tu nombre,
> 
> eso son fakes para hacer gracietas imagino



si, es un fake, pero lo mismo con la gracia de meter un codigo por medio...


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

automono dijo:


> si, es un fake, pero lo mismo con la gracia de meter un codigo por medio...



¿Tú no decías que tenías Parcela en el Cabo Blas de Lezo? Acabo de llegar a la punta y no te veo.
¿Quién eres?


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

Alguien ha comprado un huevo de terreno en el Cerro Calópez. ¡Ojo pues!


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

Estimado Earthdosiano de Villa Burbuja:
Los thanx están bien. Los valoro de todo corazón y reconfortan mi alma.
Sin embargo, me permito recordarle que en este mercado no es una divisa que cotice. Si REALMENTE quiere usted demostrarme su agradecimiento por el trabajo realizado en la confección de este mapa y este censo, la mejor manera de hacerlo es usando mi código:

*U5RJHT5W17 *

Muchísimas gracias.

Registrador de la propiedad Villa Burbuja
Don Quijote

UPDATE

MAPA OFICIAL VILLA BURBUJA
*ACTUALIZACIÓN 03/02/2021 18:15*






*ACTUALIZACIÓN 03/02/2021 18:15* - Versión Google Maps







CENSO + REGISTRO CATASTRAL OFICIAL VILLA BURBUJA
*ACTUALIZACIÓN 03/02/2021 18:15*

*Forero**Nombre parcela**Identidad Earth2**Número de tiles**Link a la propiedad**Código promoción**Cargo / Anotaciones*@calopez???-?Amado LIDL@Don_QuijoteGolfo de Adolfo IDon Quijote38-U5RJHT5W17Cartógrafo / Registrador de la propiedad@Don_QuijoteGolfo de Adolfo IIDon Quijote2-U5RJHT5W17Cartógrafo / Registrador de la propiedad@Don_QuijoteGolfo de Adolfo IIIDon Quijote4-U5RJHT5W17Cartógrafo / Registrador de la propiedad@Don_QuijotePuerto PacoDon Quijote1-U5RJHT5W17Cartógrafo / Registrador de la propiedad@AK2Sea SunriseKiran6-66WJRFNF2EOP de este hilo.@AK2Jardín de KiranKiran9-66WJRFNF2EOP de este hilo.@danteaelVilla Burbuja 23danteael10-CRWWXKU6YC@RemeroPlaya Burbuja IMongo-o-war4-M04AH7ZAKN@RemeroPlaya Burbuja IMongo-o-war5-M04AH7ZAKN@RemeroMongo Miramar IMongo-o-war7-M04AH7ZAKN@RemeroMongo Miramar IIMongo-o-war4-M04AH7ZAKN@RemeroVILLA MONGO AL RÍO IMongo-o-war12-M04AH7ZAKN@RemeroVILLA MONGO AL RÍO IIMongo-o-war6-M04AH7ZAKN@RemeroVILLA MONGO AL RÍO IIIMongo-o-war7-M04AH7ZAKN@Silverado72Burbuja d'Or (Villa Burbu 1.1)Maximon724-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Punta Elda (Villa Burbu 1.3)Maximon726-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Punta Elda (Villa Burbu 1.4)Maximon722-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Calitas Derroidas (Villa Burbu 1.6)Maximon7210-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72El Meandro (Villa Burbu 1.7)Maximon7216-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Calitas Derroidas (Villa Burbu 1.9)Maximon7214-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Cerro Calopez (Villa Burbu 1.8)Maximon724-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Punta Dodoriac I (Villa Burbuja 1.2)Maximon724-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Punta Dodoriac II (Villa Burbuja 1.10)Maximon7216-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Cerro Calopez (Villa Burbu 1.11)Maximon7214-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Punta Calvo (Villa Burbu 1.12)Maximon7214-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Cerro Calopez (Villa Burbu 1.13)Maximon7225-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Dique Cum Fraudez (Villa Burbu 1.14)Maximon7225-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72?Maximon726-Maximon72@pepitaVilla Pepiburbu598-59IMI08LCV@pepitaVilla Pepitaburbu594-59IMI08LCV@pepitaVilla Pepitaburbu591-59IMI08LCV@danteaelVilla Burbuja 23danteael10-CRWWXKU6YC@Blackest?Pham Nuwem13-69AE4I2X4O@asiquéLIDL ¡mejor precio y calidad!5%12-RFFX0G539P@asiquéVilla Burbuja5%2-RFFX0G539P@talosweb?talosweb4-OY7AMBUMMP@Le FanuLa PutiplayaFerris4-BIKXMV5FRY@hornblower?hornblower5-9XZMANSUPJ@kaluza5?kaluza51-VPZ3ANTME5@kaluza5?kaluza51-VPZ3ANTME5@LostSoulsLOZA PESCANOVAAsador de manteca1-9PMU9AI4F0?Villa Burbujasombra2100-??Villa Burbujasombra223-???airgamboyz100-???Juan Priego Lunares88-?????????Phantom at www.earth2happener.com56-???Notrabajo3426-???s0uto24-???AlekBeach20*13-???moonlanderproyect18-?????-???albertoromerop12-???inigogenesta10-???Fenix876-???Fenix874-???serdasoru12-???sin casa12-???dogmatrix13-???Xolo16-???GeniusForce14-???GeniusForce2-??Villa BurbujaSrlobo239-??La carpinteria de Cabo Blas de Lezocarpintero8-??alxmarkalxmark6-?????-???luismigueltizon15-???R6d56ae34-???R6d56ae34-???K4-???--???Earth21+1+1+1-???pedromasas4-???pedromasas2-???pablone3-??Propiedad de chapulinchapulin3-??BurbúpolisFarlopez Conqueror3-??West BurbuLandFarlopez Conqueror16-???Imperial Forest2-???gondopio1-??BublevilleKenan1-??Villa Burbuja by the riverKenan1
-??Burbujeando que es gerundioKenan2-???donnie darko1-???Chompi1-???Spy Point1-???Spy Point1-?

-Ya sé que la lista está incompleta... Primero voy a ir acabando el mapa y luego ya me centro en el CENSO.
-Si alguien tiene propiedades en Villa Burbuja, hará bien en CENSARSE. Si no, no sé cómo piensan pagar el IBI. Hacienda somos todos, joder.
-Para CENSARSE y REGISTRAR SU PROPIEDAD sólo hay que hablar conmigo PREFERENTEMENTE EN ESTE HILO y lo añado a la lista. Si hay que hacer algún cambio o corrección, lo mismo.
- El link a la propiedad lo pondré más adelante. Quizá no se pueda. En el foro hay limitación de links, creo.
- Aquellos con parcelas muy pequeñas o muy arrinconadas, no siempre puedo poner rótulo en el mapa. No hay espacio, el mapa no tiene tanta resolución. Si quieren aparezca en el mapa, compren parcelas de muchos tiles.
- Por favor, nombren sus PARCELAS en Earth2 con algo de sentido común. No la llamen "Villa Burbuja", ya hay muchas Villas Burbujas.
- Los CAMBIOS EN LOS NOMBRES DE LAS PARCELAS deben ser informados debidamente a la OFICINA DEL REGISTRO DE LA PROPIEDAD.

*Grupo Telegram Villa Burbuja*
*Villa Burbuja en Google Maps*
__________________________

Repito:
Estimado Earthdosiano de Villa Burbuja:
Los thanx están bien. Los valoro de todo corazón y reconfortan mi alma.
Sin embargo, me permito recordarle que en este mercado no es una divisa que cotice. Si REALMENTE quiere usted demostrarme su agradecimiento por el trabajo realizado en la confección de este mapa y este censo, la mejor manera de hacerlo es usando mi código:

*U5RJHT5W17 *

Muchísimas gracias.

Registrador de la propiedad Villa Burbuja
Don Quijote


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Feb 2021)

@Don_Quijote Fe de errores. Tengo 154 tiles, y no 160. Puedes borrar el último recuadro. Aunque igual dentro de poco compro más...

Esta mañana use tú código.


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

automono dijo:


> no tngo telegram... ...
> @Don_Quijote acuerdate de poner mi carpinteria en el censo, está en el cabo blas de lezo!



Te acabo de meter en el censo ahora.
Disculpe, saldrá en el próximo update.


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> @Don_Quijote Fe de errores. Tengo 154 tiles, y no 160. Puedes borrar el último recuadro. Aunque igual dentro de poco compro más...
> 
> Esta mañana use tú código.



Corregido. Próximo update.


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Feb 2021)

Fe de "rata". Si tengo 160, en la lista debía estar La Curva (Villa Burbuja 1.5 ), con 6 tiles. Esta por Burbuja de d´Or,más tierra adentro. Siento la doble rectificación.


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Fe de "rata". Si tengo 160, en la lista debía estar La Curva (Villa Burbuja 1.5 ), con 6 tiles. Esta por Burbuja de d´Or,más tierra adentro. Siento la doble rectificación.



Ya, corregido.

He hecho unas inversiones antes y he usado tu código....


----------



## asiqué (3 Feb 2021)

A.Daimiel dijo:


> En Irán y esa zona marronida no compra nadie. Está tirado de precio.



esque alli esta aun cerrado la compra venta


----------



## asiqué (3 Feb 2021)

mis propiedades han subido 100$ de ayer a hoy, que ha pasado? España esta al doble de lo que compre y una zona de Tanger al 400%. ¿ Sera un fallo?


----------



## Toleandro Magno (3 Feb 2021)

Bueno bueno, Alekbeach soy yo. En villa burbuja he comprado en Cerro Calópez 13 parcelas de 20 y en Cabo Blas de Lezo ya tenía 1 tile. He repartido unos buenos dividendos jeje. 

Si alguien puede confirmar que el petróleo no va a ser un recurso en el juego, lo he leído por ahí y estoy en dudas.

¿Nos han dado publicidad para futura HUB? Eso es bueno para las siguientes fases, habría que hacer algún anteproyecto de la futura ciudad quizá.


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

Toleandro Magno dijo:


> Bueno bueno, Alekbeach soy yo. En villa burbuja he comprado en Cerro Calópez 13 parcelas de 20 y en Cabo Blas de Lezo ya tenía 1 tile. He repartido unos buenos dividendos jeje.
> 
> Si alguien puede confirmar que el petróleo no va a ser un recurso en el juego, lo he leído por ahí y estoy en dudas.
> 
> ¿Nos han dado publicidad para futura HUB? Eso es bueno para las siguientes fases, habría que hacer algún anteproyecto de la futura ciudad quizá.



Censado.
Acabo de terminar el mapa, salvo adquisiciones de última hora, aunque aún quedan muchos por censar.

En un rato vuelvo a subir.


----------



## asiqué (3 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Censado.
> Acabo de terminar el mapa, salvo adquisiciones de última hora, aunque aún quedan muchos por censar.
> 
> En un rato vuelvo a subir.



si me toca la loteria compro 3000tiles


----------



## Kartal (3 Feb 2021)

Toleandro Magno dijo:


> Si alguien puede confirmar que el petróleo no va a ser un recurso en el juego, lo he leído por ahí y estoy en dudas.



Efectivamente, en el streaming oficial cuando hablaron sobre los recursos uno de los desarrolladores más bien desanimó sobre comprar en campos petrolíferos, sin embargo sí que habló sobre las minas de oro diciendo que sí que habría más posibilidades de sacar recursos de las minas de oro que exiten en la actualidad. Aunque eso sí, dejó claro que el reparto de recursos tendría un importante elemento aleatorio. En cualquier caso, os dejo por aquí enlaces a las minas de oro donde he invertido. En algunas de ellas quizás haya sitio todavía:

Muruntau Gold Mine

Bolgou, Burkina Faso

Savanes, Côte d'Ivoire

Fayala, Siguiri, Guinea

Youga Gold Mine


Si os ha sido útil esta información podéis utilizar mi código en vuestras compras: O76OWLUYZ1


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Feb 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> mis propiedades han subido 100$ de ayer a hoy, que ha pasado? España esta al doble de lo que compre y una zona de Tanger al 400%. ¿ Sera un fallo?



Pumpeos del personal para vender más caro. En unas horas suele volver a estabilizarse.



Toleandro Magno dijo:


> Si alguien puede confirmar que el petróleo no va a ser un recurso en el juego, lo he leído por ahí y estoy en dudas.



Lo del petróleo está en duda. No hay confirmación ni desmentido oficial. Todo son especulaciones. Yo por si acaso he comprado en Kuwait. Y en Dubai va a haber hostias por hacerse con un trozo del pastel, tanto de la ciudad como de los pozos...



Toleandro Magno dijo:


> ¿Nos han dado publicidad para futura HUB? Eso es bueno para las siguientes fases, habría que hacer algún anteproyecto de la futura ciudad quizá.



Como esto crezca lo mismo nos mete en la web el canadiense 

No obstante, los proyectos de megaciudad necesitan mucha inversión y aquí somos una panda de lonchafinistas...


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pumpeos del personal para vender más caro. En unas horas suele volver a estabilizarse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te equivocas. Somos los mejores analistas financieros del mundo.
Predijimos LA BURBUJA.

Y la predeciremos otra vez si hace falta.

Earth2 es la burbuja dentro de la burbuja. La Burbuja en la Burbuja, es decir, LA MEGABURBUJA.

Quien no invierta en esto ya, perderá la oportunidad de su vida.
Esto nos hará millonarios a todos.


----------



## pepita (3 Feb 2021)

yo apuesto que las energías serán todas renovables o inventadas


----------



## asiqué (3 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Te equivocas. Somos los mejores analistas financieros del mundo.
> Predijimos LA BURBUJA.
> 
> Y la predeciremos otra vez si hace falta.
> ...



entonces tendremos que llamar a un barrio "será en octubre"


----------



## talosweb (3 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Efectivamente, en el streaming oficial cuando hablaron sobre los recursos uno de los desarrolladores más bien desanimó sobre comprar en campos petrolíferos, sin embargo sí que habló sobre las minas de oro diciendo que sí que habría más posibilidades de sacar recursos de las minas de oro que exiten en la actualidad. Aunque eso sí, dejó claro que el reparto de recursos tendría un importante elemento aleatorio. En cualquier caso, os dejo por aquí enlaces a las minas de oro donde he invertido. En algunas de ellas quizás haya sitio todavía:
> 
> Muruntau Gold Mine
> 
> ...



En la que comentaste de Томди, Navoiy, Uzbekistan, se ha revalorizado un 3,60% desde el domingo... mis dies 

No sabemos a ciencia cierta si servirán de algo en el futuro pero es el rendimiento más alto que he obtenido desde el domingo.

A la todos en general... Dado que gaste la pastuqui el primer día.... siento no poder recompensar los esfuerzos que estáis haciendo varios de vosotros. Prometo tomar nota para el futuro 

Mi posición hora mismo es también la de esperar acontecimientos antes de meter un clavel más.


----------



## TedKord (3 Feb 2021)

Joder el otro día pillé tiles en una de las.megaurbes en construcción, StarCity en Marruecos y ha subido ¡337%!


----------



## asiqué (3 Feb 2021)

TedKord dijo:


> Joder el otro día pillé tiles en una de las.megaurbes en construcción, StarCity en Marruecos y ha subido ¡337%!



yo tengo una subida del 400% en 3 dias sospecho que es un fallo


----------



## automono (3 Feb 2021)

a mi me ha dado una localización una bonificación!


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

Estimado Earthdosiano de Villa Burbuja:
Los thanx están bien. Los valoro de todo corazón y reconfortan mi alma.
Sin embargo, me permito recordarle que en este mercado no es una divisa que cotice. Si REALMENTE quiere usted demostrarme su agradecimiento por el trabajo realizado en la confección de este mapa y este censo, la mejor manera de hacerlo es usando mi código:

*U5RJHT5W17 *

Muchísimas gracias.

Registrador de la propiedad Villa Burbuja
Don Quijote

UPDATE

MAPA OFICIAL VILLA BURBUJA
*ACTUALIZACIÓN 03/02/2021 21:45*






*ACTUALIZACIÓN 03/02/2021 21:45* - Versión Google Maps







CENSO + REGISTRO CATASTRAL OFICIAL VILLA BURBUJA
*ACTUALIZACIÓN 03/02/2021 21:45*

*Forero**Nombre parcela**Identidad Earth2**Número de tiles**Link a la propiedad**Código promoción**Cargo / Anotaciones*@calopez???-?Amado LIDL@Don_QuijoteGolfo de Adolfo IDon Quijote38-U5RJHT5W17Cartógrafo / Registrador de la propiedad@Don_QuijoteGolfo de Adolfo IIDon Quijote2-U5RJHT5W17Cartógrafo / Registrador de la propiedad@Don_QuijoteGolfo de Adolfo IIIDon Quijote4-U5RJHT5W17Cartógrafo / Registrador de la propiedad@Don_QuijoteGolfo de Adolfo IVDon Quijote22-U5RJHT5W17Cartógrafo / Registrador de la propiedad@Don_QuijotePuerto PacoDon Quijote1-U5RJHT5W17Cartógrafo / Registrador de la propiedad@AK2Sea SunriseKiran6-66WJRFNF2EOP de este hilo.@AK2Jardín de KiranKiran9-66WJRFNF2EOP de este hilo.@danteaelVilla Burbuja 23danteael10-CRWWXKU6YC@RemeroPlaya Burbuja IMongo-o-war4-M04AH7ZAKN@RemeroPlaya Burbuja IMongo-o-war5-M04AH7ZAKN@RemeroMongo Miramar IMongo-o-war7-M04AH7ZAKN@RemeroMongo Miramar IIMongo-o-war4-M04AH7ZAKN@RemeroVILLA MONGO AL RÍO IMongo-o-war12-M04AH7ZAKN@RemeroVILLA MONGO AL RÍO IIMongo-o-war6-M04AH7ZAKN@RemeroVILLA MONGO AL RÍO IIIMongo-o-war7-M04AH7ZAKN@Silverado72Burbuja d'Or (Villa Burbu 1.1)Maximon724-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Punta Elda (Villa Burbu 1.3)Maximon726-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Punta Elda (Villa Burbu 1.4)Maximon722-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72La Curva (Villa Burbu 1.5)Maximon726-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Calitas Derroidas (Villa Burbu 1.6)Maximon7210-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72El Meandro (Villa Burbu 1.7)Maximon7216-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Calitas Derroidas (Villa Burbu 1.9)Maximon7214-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Cerro Calopez (Villa Burbu 1.8)Maximon724-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Punta Dodoriac I (Villa Burbuja 1.2)Maximon724-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Punta Dodoriac II (Villa Burbuja 1.10)Maximon7216-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Cerro Calopez (Villa Burbu 1.11)Maximon7214-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Punta Calvo (Villa Burbu 1.12)Maximon7214-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Cerro Calopez (Villa Burbu 1.13)Maximon7225-G5FLCU1DM5@Silverado72Dique Cum Fraudez (Villa Burbu 1.14)Maximon7225-G5FLCU1DM5@automonoLa carpinteria de Cabo Blas de Lezocarpintero8-C5L3ULPELH@pepitaVilla Pepiburbu598-59IMI08LCV@pepitaVilla Pepitaburbu594-59IMI08LCV@pepitaVilla Pepitaburbu591-59IMI08LCV@danteaelVilla Burbuja 23danteael10-CRWWXKU6YC@Blackest?Pham Nuwem13-69AE4I2X4@KartalBublevilleKenan1O76OWLUYZ1@KartalVilla Burbuja by the riverKenan1O76OWLUYZ1@KartalBurbujeando que es gerundioKenan2O76OWLUYZ1@asiquéLIDL ¡mejor precio y calidad!5%12-RFFX0G539P@asiquéVilla Burbuja5%2-RFFX0G539P@talosweb?talosweb4-OY7AMBUMMP@Le FanuLa PutiplayaFerris4-BIKXMV5FRY@hornblower?hornblower5-9XZMANSUPJ@kaluza5?kaluza51-VPZ3ANTME5@kaluza5?kaluza51-VPZ3ANTME5@LostSoulsLOZA PESCANOVAAsador de manteca1-9PMU9AI4F0@pasabaporaqui?Pasaba por aqui5-MKARARMSMH@Toleandro Magno?AlekBeach20*13+1-9K1PYYENBT?Villa Burbujasombra2100-??Villa Burbujasombra223-???airgamboyz100-???Juan Priego Lunares88-???Cyrote de Bergerac77-???Phantom at www.earth2happener.com56-???Notrabajo3426-???s0uto24-???-???moonlanderproyect18-?????-???albertoromerop12-???inigogenesta10-???Fenix876-???Fenix874-???serdasoru12-???sin casa12-???dogmatrix13-???Xolo16-???GeniusForce14-???GeniusForce2-??Villa BurbujaSrlobo239-??-??alxmarkalxmark6-?????-???--???R6d56ae34-???R6d56ae34-???K4-???--???Earth21+1+1+1-???pedromasas4-???pedromasas2-???pablone3-??Propiedad de chapulinchapulin3-??BurbúpolisFarlopez Conqueror3-??West BurbuLandFarlopez Conqueror16-???Imperial Forest2-???gondopio1-??--??-
-??--???donnie darko1-???Chompi1-???Spy Point1-???Spy Point1-???Omar Bin Al Saud38-?

-Ya sé que la lista está incompleta... Primero voy a ir acabando el mapa y luego ya me centro en el CENSO.
-Si alguien tiene propiedades en Villa Burbuja, hará bien en CENSARSE. Si no, no sé cómo piensan pagar el IBI. Hacienda somos todos, joder.
-Para CENSARSE y REGISTRAR SU PROPIEDAD sólo hay que hablar conmigo PREFERENTEMENTE EN ESTE HILO y lo añado a la lista. Si hay que hacer algún cambio o corrección, lo mismo.
- El link a la propiedad lo pondré más adelante. Quizá no se pueda. En el foro hay limitación de links, creo.
- Aquellos con parcelas muy pequeñas o muy arrinconadas, no siempre puedo poner rótulo en el mapa. No hay espacio, el mapa no tiene tanta resolución. Si quieren aparezca en el mapa, compren parcelas de muchos tiles.
- Por favor, nombren sus PARCELAS en Earth2 con algo de sentido común. No la llamen "Villa Burbuja", ya hay muchas Villas Burbujas.
- Los CAMBIOS EN LOS NOMBRES DE LAS PARCELAS deben ser informados debidamente a la OFICINA DEL REGISTRO DE LA PROPIEDAD.

*Grupo Telegram Villa Burbuja*
*Villa Burbuja en Google Maps*
__________________________

Repito:
Estimado Earthdosiano de Villa Burbuja:
Los thanx están bien. Los valoro de todo corazón y reconfortan mi alma.
Sin embargo, me permito recordarle que en este mercado no es una divisa que cotice. Si REALMENTE quiere usted demostrarme su agradecimiento por el trabajo realizado en la confección de este mapa y este censo, la mejor manera de hacerlo es usando mi código:

*U5RJHT5W17 *

Muchísimas gracias.

Registrador de la propiedad Villa Burbuja
Don Quijote


----------



## automono (3 Feb 2021)

por cierto , habría que estar al tanto de cuando permitan comprar en los paises morunos, y pillar todos algún lugar sagrado con un cubo... ...


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

He instalado un puesto de vigilancia en el golfo del Moro, por si acaso.
No debemos descuidar nuestros servicios de contraespionaje.


----------



## Elbrujo (3 Feb 2021)

automono dijo:


> por cierto , habría que estar al tanto de cuando permitan comprar en los paises morunos, y pillar todos algún lugar sagrado con un cubo... ...



Bufff si haces eso nos pondran coches bomba en villaburbuja que me los conozco ya a los follacabras estos


----------



## Sin_Casa (3 Feb 2021)

es la segudna vez que me pasa, la otra vez era menos volumne pero ahora...



Creo que están teniendo errores en la web hahahha


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> es la segudna vez que me pasa, la otra vez era menos volumne pero ahora...
> Ver archivo adjunto 563250
> 
> 
> Creo que están teniendo errores en la web hahahha



¿Eres uno que tiene una parcela de 12 tiles al lado de los canadienses?


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Bufff si haces eso nos pondran coches bomba en villaburbuja que me los conozco ya a los follacabras estos



¿Tú quién eres en VB? No te tengo censado.


----------



## kaluza5 (4 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Estimado Earthdosiano de Villa Burbuja:
> Los thanx están bien. Los valoro de todo corazón y reconfortan mi alma.
> Sin embargo, me permito recordarle que en este mercado no es una divisa que cotice. Si REALMENTE quiere usted demostrarme su agradecimiento por el trabajo realizado en la confección de este mapa y este censo, la mejor manera de hacerlo es usando mi código:
> 
> ...



He adquirido 9 baldosas más, usando tu código. Al sitio lo voy a llamar Villa Kneppendorf.
Los otros dos van a ser:
1. Mirador de Boltzmann (el que da al mar)
2. Huerta de Erno Toivonen (el que está en la zona verde)

Situación de Villa Kneppendorf:


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2021)

kaluza5 dijo:


> He adquirido 9 baldosas más, usando tu código. Al sitio lo voy a llamar Villa Kneppendorf.
> Los otros dos van a ser:
> 1. Mirador de Boltzmann (el que da al mar)
> 2. Huerta de Erno Toivonen (el que está en la zona verde)
> ...



Aparecerá en el próximo Update.


----------



## AK2 (4 Feb 2021)

Ha pasado lo que me temía y que ya comenté. *No me deja crear un mensaje con más de 20.000 carácteres (ni siquiera poniéndolo como oculto en formato spoiler)*. @Don_Quijote no puedo poner tu censo en la página principal. Lo siento, te lo habías currado.

Puedes crear un hilo específico de Villa Burbuja y así podrás poner todo el censo ahí. No se me ocurre otra manera.

Aunque, espero que no te moleste, sigo sin entender muy bien la función del Censo sin saber de qué va a ir la FASE 2.

Y tampoco entiendo que te lleves Villa Burbuja a un grupo de Telegram cuando la gracia está en el foro Burbuja y en el lugar dónde se ha creado para debatir y hablar del tema. Y no me parece bien pero es mi opinión.

-------------------------------

*HABLO EN GENERAL AHORA

YO creé este hilo con toda mi buena fe sin querer sacar partido (lo pongo claramente en mi página principal y de hecho no recibo códigos de casi nadie) con la intención de crear igualdad de oportunidades para todos poniendo los códigos de todos (podría poner el mío y mandar a la mierda todo pero NO) y mi filosofía es que se usen todos los códigos y que todos ganemos. Sin prioridades.

A quién no le guste, le agradecería que abandonara este hilo.

Y personalmente, cuanto más se repita el código de alguien en este hilo, yo personalmente menos lo usaré.*

Comento esto porque desde hace días me dicen por privado que no se reparten los códigos y es desde que ha empezado a llegar más gente y crearse más hilos.

Por suerte o por desgracia, sin buscarlo, éste se ha convertido en una especie de hilo oficial de Earth2. No es mi intención que lo sea y sugerí varias opciones más al principio pero la gente quiso quedarse aquí.

Si no se está de acuerdo siempre se puede montar otro hilo y si me equivoco en algo, estoy dispuesto a corregirlo, faltaría más.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Ha pasado lo que me temía y que ya comenté. *No me deja crear un mensaje con más de 20.000 carácteres (ni siquiera poniéndolo como oculto en formato spoiler)*. @Don_Quijote no puedo poner tu censo en la página principal. Lo siento, te lo habías currado.
> 
> Puedes crear un hilo específico de Villa Burbuja y así podrás poner todo el censo ahí. No se me ocurre otra manera.
> 
> ...



He descubierto esta tarde que puedo pasar la tabla a Excel y editarla allí más comodamente.
Puedo dividirla en dos, censados y aún sin censar...

Así cabrá.
Lo demás, no sé. Es sólo un juego. No te lo tomes tan en serio.


----------



## Elbrujo (4 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Tú quién eres en VB? No te tengo censado.



Fenix87


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Ha pasado lo que me temía y que ya comenté. *No me deja crear un mensaje con más de 20.000 carácteres (ni siquiera poniéndolo como oculto en formato spoiler)*. @Don_Quijote no puedo poner tu censo en la página principal. Lo siento, te lo habías currado.
> 
> Puedes crear un hilo específico de Villa Burbuja y así podrás poner todo el censo ahí. No se me ocurre otra manera.
> 
> ...



Mis dieses por el hilo y por este post. Sinceramente, no creo que necesitemos más hilos. 

Este debería ser usado para cuestiones generales y el otro para cuestiones específicas de Villa Burbuja. No hay más.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Mis dieses por el hilo y por este post. Sinceramente, no creo que necesitemos más hilos.
> 
> Este debería ser usado para cuestiones generales y el otro para cuestiones específicas de Villa Burbuja. No hay más.



A mí me da lo mismo.... pero ya has oído al colega... No caben. Son muchas fotos, muchos links.

Lo suyo, para que quede bonito, es un hilo propio con los primeros mensajes cogidos por el OP para ir actualizando. Uno con mapas, otro con el registro catastral, otro con estadísticas.
Ahora que he metido la tabla en Excel, las posibilidades son infinitas.


----------



## antoniussss (4 Feb 2021)

Yo tengo en Villaburbuja 79 tiles + 16 "El Sagreño".... He arrinconado a todas las banderas extranjeras que he podido


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Yo tengo en Villaburbuja 79 tiles + 16 "El Sagreño".... He arrinconado a todas las banderas extranjeras que he podido



Joder, me suena mogollón eso del Sagreño, pero ahora no sé dónde está.
¿Dónde está?


----------



## AK2 (4 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Mis dieses por el hilo y por este post. Sinceramente, no creo que necesitemos más hilos.
> 
> Este debería ser usado para cuestiones generales y el otro para cuestiones específicas de Villa Burbuja. No hay más.



Claro, sería lo ideal, crear uno de Villa Burbuja con lo que quiere hacer @Don_Quijote que se lo está currando mucho y yo tengo el handicap del espacio. Además, tendría libertad para crear al principio del hilo todas las páginas que quiera de reserva. Yo no lo hice porque empezó como un hilo para compartir lo que había visto por la red acerca de Earth2.

Por lo demás, no estoy enfadado ni mucho menos, que no se me malinterprete. Está genial las aportaciones que hacen todos y el buen rollo que de momento hay. @Kartal también hace su trabajo siguiendo el Discord e informando de lo nuevo que va pasando.

Ojalá siga así de bien y lo siento si en algún momento parecía un mensaje borde.


----------



## Elbrujo (4 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Claro, sería lo ideal, crear uno de Villa Burbuja con lo que quiere hacer @Don_Quijote que se lo está currando mucho y yo tengo el handicap del espacio. Además, tendría libertad para crear al principio del hilo todas las páginas que quiera de reserva. Yo no lo hice porque empezó como un hilo para compartir lo que había visto por la red acerca de Earth2.
> 
> Por lo demás, no estoy enfadado ni mucho menos, que no se me malinterprete. Está genial las aportaciones que hacen todos y el buen rollo que de momento hay. @Kartal también hace su trabajo siguiendo el Discord e informando de lo nuevo que va pasando.
> 
> Ojalá siga así de bien y lo siento si en algún momento parecía un mensaje borde.



Yo en mi hilo de villa burbuja no tengo tiempo de actualizar y con el movil chungo. Asi que viendo que es necesario y otros foreros se quejan si quiere que cree el otro hilo aparte y actualice la informacion necesaria. Yo tb siento haber sido bastante borde. Espero que tener una convivencia pacifica y productiva en la comunidad.

Es mas ante los posibles nuevos escenarios en las siguientes fases seria deseabpe que fijaramos algunas normas de convivencia para que dado el caso no empecemos a combatir entre nosotros. Creo que es algo en lo que todos estariamos deacuerdo y seria bastante util para evitar problemas si se diera el caso en las siguientes fases.


----------



## antoniussss (4 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Joder, me suena mogollón eso del Sagreño, pero ahora no sé dónde está.
> ¿Dónde está?



Earth 2

Earth 2


----------



## Kartal (4 Feb 2021)

Ayer estuvimos hablando algo sobre el tema de los recursos. Dejo esto por aquí por si os aclara algo:


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (4 Feb 2021)

Es interesante observar el marketplace ( mercado de tiles ) de Estados Unidos, el mas burbujeado de Earth2. Su precio de tierra nueva es de más de 46 dolares, pero los usuarios la ofrecen por 12 dolares, que parecen tener salida rapida. En las paginas intermedias los ofrecen por precios ya algo mas cercanos a los 46 dolares.

Y si miramos las ultimas paginas de ofertas, hay precios millonarios por tile, que evidentemente son bromas de los propietarios o comprobaciones de hasta que numero maximo de precio admiten los letreros.


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Eres uno que tiene una parcela de 12 tiles al lado de los canadienses?



Veo que ya me has censado, muchas gracias y gran trabajo te dedicas al mundo GIS?


----------



## LostSouls (4 Feb 2021)

Buenas earthdosianos, hoy he sumado una loza más a mi futuro resort de aventuras en los Alpes eslovenos. He usado el referido de @Don_Quijote que ya se lo estaba mereciendo, la siguiente compra repito.
Os dejo una mina de carbón en Polonia, estoy yo sólo y es de reciente explotación, espero que sea útil en el mundo virtual. Por cierto gracias a los que estáis usando mi código y a todos los que aportáis en el floro.
Earth 2


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Joder, me suena mogollón eso del Sagreño, pero ahora no sé dónde está.
> ¿Dónde está?



Pregunto a los registradores de la propiedad , si compro unas tierras al norte, se me respetaría el nombre de Toledo Norte con el lema a menos de una hora de Villa Burbuja?

Pregunta seria.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Pregunto a los registradores de la propiedad , si compro unas tierras al norte, se me respetaría el nombre de Toledo Norte con el lema a menos de una hora de Villa Burbuja?
> 
> Pregunta seria.



Tú a tu parcela le puedes llamar como te salga de los huevos.

Sólo se te INVITA a poner nombres lógicos.

Los hay que compran una parcela con un tile aquí y el otro 20 km más allá.
Los hay que ponen su "Villa Burbuja 1" al lado de su "Villa Burbuja 3".
Los hay que en vez de comprar una parcela de 6 tiles, compran 6 parcelas de un tile...
Los hay que todavía no se ha enterado que se pueden renombrar las parcelas en Earth2.

Esos comportamientos descentrados, dificultan el catastro.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tú a tu parcela le puedes llamar como te salga de los huevos.
> 
> Sólo se te INVITA a poner nombres lógicos.
> 
> ...



Solo pretendo salvaguardar el espíritu de Toledo Norte con una zona mas económica cuando los tiles de Villa Burbuja suban mas pero de buena calidad a alguna distancia de Villa Burbuja, sería como Canarias que saldría en un recuadro en un lado del mapa porque en la ampliación no entra.

Gracias por la aclaración.

Mi código acaba en 8 y según el Feng Shui es lo que mas suerte puede dar, una numeración que acabe en 8.

ZUAEZYLBH8


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Solo pretendo salvaguardar el espíritu de Toledo Norte con una zona mas económica cuando los tiles de Villa Burbuja suban mas pero de buena calidad a alguna distancia de Villa Burbuja, sería como Canarias que saldría en un recuadro en un lado del mapa porque en la ampliación no entra.
> 
> Gracias por la aclaración.



Al gusto, pero yo tampoco voy a hacer el mapa mundi. Antes o después habrá que poner un límite a lo que se considera Villa Burbuja y lo que no.
Lo que no puedo es hacer el Mapa de esto, y de Toledo Norte, y de las Vegas by the river, y de Lavapiés, y de Cuenca.


----------



## Kartal (4 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Al gusto, pero yo tampoco voy a hacer el mapa mundi. Antes o después habrá que poner un límite a lo que se considera Villa Burbuja y lo que no.
> Lo que no puedo es hacer el Mapa de esto, y de Toledo Norte, y de las Vegas by the river, y de Lavapiés, y de Cuenca.




'Río Lonchafinismo' manda


----------



## EXTOUAREG (4 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Al gusto, pero yo tampoco voy a hacer el mapa mundi. Antes o después habrá que poner un límite a lo que se considera Villa Burbuja y lo que no.
> Lo que no puedo es hacer el Mapa de esto, y de Toledo Norte, y de las Vegas by the river, y de Lavapiés, y de Cuenca.



Lo comprendo, solo añadir que Toledo Norte manda y gracias por tu labor.


----------



## BigJoe (4 Feb 2021)

Perdoand que soy nuevo en esto, 

veo el mapa pero no me permite comprar tiles en españa, de hecho no me secciona el mapa por secciones o casillas, solo puedo ver el mpaa no puedo elegir nada


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Perdoand que soy nuevo en esto,
> 
> veo el mapa pero no me permite comprar tiles en españa, de hecho no me secciona el mapa por secciones o casillas, solo puedo ver el mpaa no puedo elegir nada



A mi si me deja

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BigJoe (4 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> A mi si me deja
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Si a mi también ahora, he comprado una parcelita en una isla en medio de ninguna parte del océano xDDDD

Lo que no sé es qué hacer ahora, puedo construir? esperar a que se burbujeé?


----------



## Kartal (4 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Si a mi también ahora, he comprado una parcelita en una isla en medio de ninguna parte del océano xDDDD
> 
> Lo que no sé es qué hacer ahora, puedo construir? esperar a que se burbujeé?



Bienvenido al hilo, Joe. En esta fase se trata de comprar parcelas de cara a las fases posteriores, en las que se podrá extraer recursos, más adelante construir, y ya veremos a lo largo del año hacia dónde tira la plataforma.

Dentro de muy poco, quizás horas o días, sacarán un vídeo explicativo sobre el uso del terreno y quizá otros detalles importantes.

Si te surge cualquier duda puedes preguntar por aquí.


----------



## talosweb (4 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Perdoand que soy nuevo en esto,
> 
> veo el mapa pero no me permite comprar tiles en españa, de hecho no me secciona el mapa por secciones o casillas, solo puedo ver el mpaa no puedo elegir nada



Prueba a aumentar la resolución. Hasta que no estás cerca del "suelo", no se ven las parcelas y/o banderas...
El símbolo # que te aparece justo entre el signo + y -, te ajusta la resolución adecuada para que veas las parcelas


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Perdoand que soy nuevo en esto,
> 
> veo el mapa pero no me permite comprar tiles en españa, de hecho no me secciona el mapa por secciones o casillas, solo puedo ver el mpaa no puedo elegir nada




España es un Estado fallido. Ese mercao está quemao.

Donde más posibilidades de desarrollo urbanístico hay ahora mismo es en Villa Burbuja, pero tienes que darte prisa. Se dan de leches por parcelas en esa zona ahora mismo.

Más que nada por si quieres ganar dinero gratis... tú haz lo que quieras.


----------



## asiqué (4 Feb 2021)

estoy impaciente, no puedo esperar mas a montar el primer Lidl en Villa Burbuja y mi casita a orilla del rio.


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Feb 2021)

tengo varias propiedades pero solo me dan dinero cuando tienen 21 tiles ( el resto tiene menos) sabéis si esa es una de las reglas? De momento no se pueden fusionar conjuntos de parcelas que esten juntas no?


----------



## Visrul (4 Feb 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> tengo varias propiedades pero solo me dan dinero cuando tienen 21 tiles ( el resto tiene menos) sabéis si esa es una de las reglas? De momento no se pueden fusionar conjuntos de parcelas que esten juntas no?



No, te puedo confirmar que a mi me han dado 0,01 por una parcela de 2. Es lo único que he cobrado hasta ahora y llevo 2 semanas en el juego. Eso sí, todas mis propiedades son principalmente de 1 ó 2. Es lo que tiene ser pobre


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Feb 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> No, te puedo confirmar que a mi me han dado 0,01 por una parcela de 2. Es lo único que he cobrado hasta ahora y llevo 2 semanas en el juego. Eso sí, todas mis propiedades son principalmente de 2 ó 3. Es lo que tiene ser pobre



Cuanto te costo esa parcela ,las mías son 2 y 3 también y solo me Dan de esas que están en un islote de estos del pacífico o indico.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> estoy impaciente, no puedo esperar mas a montar el primer Lidl en Villa Burbuja y mi casita a orilla del rio.



Eres el primer anunciante de burbuja. Enhorabuena.... Mira el mapa.


----------



## Visrul (4 Feb 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Cuanto te costo esa parcela ,las mías son 2 y 3 también y solo me Dan de esas que están en un islote de estos del pacífico o indico.



Perdón, quería decir de 1 ó 2. 
Está en Kazajistán en una mina de oro y las había comprado sobre 0,60$. Ahora están sobre 0,65$.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2021)

¿Alguien sabe de qué va eso de los BIDS?

¿Son donaciones de dinero o de tiles?


----------



## pepita (4 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe de qué va eso de los BIDS?
> 
> ¿Son donaciones de dinero o de tiles?




Los bids son pujas


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Los bids son pujas



Acabo de hacerte una puja por un tile, sólo para ver cómo va...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (5 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Al gusto, pero yo tampoco voy a hacer el mapa mundi. Antes o después habrá que poner un límite a lo que se considera Villa Burbuja y lo que no.
> Lo que no puedo es hacer el Mapa de esto, y de Toledo Norte, y de las Vegas by the river, y de Lavapiés, y de Cuenca.



Al norte de nuestra ciudad, en un bonito cabo de playas cristalinas acabo de fundar Toledo Norte, a menos de una hora de Villa Burbuja, con la enseña de la cruz como bandera.

Pido al amable registrador que la incluya entre los municipios limítrofes, sugiero si hay consenso que el territorio existente y aun sin comprar entre Villa Burbuja y Toledo Norte pase a llamarse directamente La Sagra, que compre quien compre ahí sepa que esta comprando terreno en La Sagra de Butnan y que para llegar al paraíso nortoledano tiene que atravesarla como así es en la vida real entre Madrid y Toledo Norte.

Gracias a todos, un saludo.

Mi código para los que se quieran venir a comprar tiles a Toledo Norte es: ZUAEZYLBH8

P,D: He dejado terreno libre en las playas para que quien quiera comprar en Toledo Norte a menos de una hora de Villa Burbuja se sienta libre de tener una segunda residencia.


----------



## BigJoe (5 Feb 2021)

Queridos burbus,

Me he unido a Villa Burbuja

Si alguno queire usar mi código, ahí va AMZY36CUV7


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Queridos burbus,
> 
> Me he unido a Villa Burbuja
> 
> Si alguno queire usar mi código, ahí va AMZY36CUV7



No olvide pasar por la oficina del censo.


----------



## BigJoe (5 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No olvide pasar por la oficina del censo.



Muchas gracias.

Pero oiga usted y eso como lo hago

@AK2 BigJoe *AMZY36CUV7 *


----------



## pepita (5 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Acabo de hacerte una puja por un tile, sólo para ver cómo va...



imagino que tendrás que esperar a que el vendedor acepte, y él esperará a ver si alguien da más, porque necesita mas movimiento para funcione como los exch


Don_Quijote dijo:


> Acabo de hacerte una puja por un tile, sólo para ver cómo va...




ay, que no me había dado cuenta que me habías hecho la puja a mí, la acabo de ver, te he mandado una contraoferta!!!!


----------



## pepita (5 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Pero oiga usted y eso como lo hago
> 
> @AK2 BigJoe *AMZY36CUV7 *



Tienes que ir al hilo del censo, en este mismo subforo


----------



## BigJoe (5 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Tienes que ir al hilo del censo, en este mismo subforo



Te agradezco que me hayas respondido pero cuando voy al subforo de Consumo Responsable nov eo ningún hilo de censo


----------



## Kartal (5 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Te agradezco que me hayas respondido pero cuando voy al subforo de Consumo Responsable nov eo ningún hilo de censo



Censo Villa Burbuja


----------



## Elbrujo (5 Feb 2021)

Inverti 100 euros y ahora segun el programa tengo 1200 sobretodo por 5 parcelas que tengo en camerun. SE HA DISPARADO, pero el precio de la parcela libre 3sta a 0.45 dolates . FLIPO. YO CREO QUE ES UN TRUCO PARA HACERNOS COMPRAR MAS


----------



## Kartal (5 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Inverti 100 euros y ahora segun el programa tengo 1200 sobretodo por 5 parcelas que tengo en camerun. SE HA DISPARADO, pero el precio de la parcela libre 3sta a 0.45 dolates . FLIPO. YO CREO QUE ES UN TRUCO PARA HACERNOS COMPRAR MAS



Vuelve a mirarlo mañana, seguramente ya habrá sido ajustado. Debe ser un pumpeo, pero es algo temporal.


----------



## automono (5 Feb 2021)

si, a veces varía de golpe... pero eso no quiere decir que lo tengas, es una tasación, pero no creo que se pueda vender rápido cuando ves que han doblado precio algunos tiles, ya que lo tiene que comprar gente real, no la web de forma auto.

Hay mucho espacio libre como para que tengan demanda... esperemos que empiece a salir en redes sociales y empiece peña a meterse, sino , habrán sido 100 € (me too) muy guays para entretenernos en el hilo de villaburbuja


----------



## Sin_Casa (5 Feb 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Perdón, quería decir de 1 ó 2.
> Está en Kazajistán en una mina de oro y las había comprado sobre 0,60$. Ahora están sobre 0,65$.



Gracias, yo las mias la mayoria a 0,35 0,40 salvo 2 uan en hk y otra china que fueron 4 y 5. de momento solo me da dienro una... 0,01 USD jajaj


----------



## AK2 (5 Feb 2021)

Perdonad si no participo tanto como antes, es que estos días voy a estar poco pendiente que me ha surgido un problema con el trabajo y me está absorbiendo muchísimo tiempo.

Ya estás agregado a los demás códigos @BigJoe


----------



## Kartal (5 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Perdonad si no participo tanto como antes, es que estos días voy a estar poco pendiente que me ha surgido un problema con el trabajo y me está absorbiendo muchísimo tiempo.
> 
> Ya estás agregado a los demás códigos @BigJoe



No te preocupes AK2, estás haciendo un trabajo estupendo que agradecemos un montón. Mucho ánimo con lo del curro.


----------



## AK2 (5 Feb 2021)

*RESUMEN DE LAS ÚLTIMAS SEMANAS*


Ahora que tengo un ratito *voy a compartir un resumen de lo sabido hasta ahora en EARTH2 para resumir varias semanas*:

- En la página principal hay *información básica para empezar a utilizar Earth2* y no hay mucha diferencia hasta día de hoy.

- Se ha creado un *hilo específico de Villa Burbuja* dado su éxito en adquisición de terrenos y @Don_Quijote está realizando el censo y demás tareas para llevar un control eficiente de esta ciudad de todos. *El link es éste*: Earth2: VILLA BURBUJA: MAPA OFICIAL + OFICINA DE REGISTRO CATASTRAL

-* Sabemos* que no hay *ningún patrón establecido (o al menos descubierto o anunciado)* a la hora de cobrar impuestos puesto que hay terrenos en los que se cobra impuestos habiendo subido su demanda y los que hay que no. Hay veces que se cobra de unos terrenos y la siguiente vez de otros diferentes.

- Los porcentajes de los impuestos siguen siendo los mismos, es decir: 1% de tu compra en terrenos de Clase 1; 0,5% en terrenos de Clase 2 y 0,05% en terrenos de Clase 3, con lo que cabe recordar que *no busquéis terrenos de Clase 3 porque no os producirán los mismos beneficios*.

- Sabemos ahora que *los usuarios que tengan terrenos comprados encima de recursos naturales* (ojo que también se incluye el mar en cuanto a pesca), tendrán más posibilidades de obtener beneficio de diferentes maneras.

- El comunicado oficial añadió un nuevo término: *Essence*. Éste será como el maná del juego pero aún no está disponible. Por lo poco que sabemos, se podrá extraer de los terrenos y podrá ser acumulado para su uso posterior en construcciones y demás. También se podrá intercambiar con otros usuarios a cambio de otras cosas.

- Los *terrenos que no estén comprados sobre recursos naturales*, podrán recibir de manera aleatoria recursos que repartirá el juego para así poder tener también oportunidades de extraer beneficio.

- El* valor del terreno* (la cifra que aparece en naranja y no en blanco), se cambió de divisa porque ese valor no está sujeto a ningún regulador oficial, sino a criterios propios de los creadores, pero no cambia nada. Es posible que más adelante se intercambie como moneda.

- La versión oficial ya comentó que haría lo posible para que las *coordenadas de Google Maps* fueran compatibles con las de Earth2.

- Otro comunicado oficial es que se podrá *interactuar entre usuarios* mediante mensajes privados dentro de Earth2.

- Se habilitará la *verificación en 2 pasos* que tanto se reclamaba.

- Se solucionará en pocos días el tema de poder *sacar dinero a tu cuenta*.

- *Por último y más importante, según ellos desde su última publicación, DURANTE ESTE FIN DE SEMANA, habrá información importante por parte de los creadores.*


----------



## Le Fanu (5 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> - Algún usuario puso que ya se podía *ver en 3D los terrenos adquiridos* pero ésta información no proviene de la oficial, con lo cuál no estoy seguro si se puede hacer o no. Yo no he visto la opción.



Fui yo, pero puse 3D entre comillas. No es realmente 3D. Es una fórmula de ver el terreno en perspectiva en lugar de hacerlo de forma cenital. Tan simple como pulsar la tecla de *shift* (mayúscula) y las flechas de *arriba* y *abajo* (o a *izquierda* y *derecha* para girar).


----------



## antoniussss (5 Feb 2021)

llegas tarde, me hice con el Chozas de Canales Club de Futbol.


----------



## Le Fanu (5 Feb 2021)

Se viene fin de semana interesante...


----------



## DEREC (5 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Inverti 100 euros y ahora segun el programa tengo 1200 sobretodo por 5 parcelas que tengo en camerun. SE HA DISPARADO, pero el precio de la parcela libre 3sta a 0.45 dolates . FLIPO. YO CREO QUE ES UN TRUCO PARA HACERNOS COMPRAR MAS



Pues claro, es como los sellos de Afinsa que los que llevaban el cotarro eran los que ponían el precio. Ponlo en venta y nos dices cuanto sacas de verdad.

Mira, hace unas semanas mire una zona famosa cerca de mi casa. Habría como 20 o 30 parcelas compradas y el precio que marcaba era 0,4 €. Alrededor había millones de cuadriculas en venta al mismo precio.

Hace un par de días lo mire de nuevo. En el sitio famoso había compradas unas 10 o 15 parcelas más que la otra vez, pero el precio era como 10 veces más y las millones de cuadriculas (que no quiere nadie) también a x10 veces el precio.

Aquí los únicos que van a hacer el Agosto son los que se han adueñado del "mundo" por que sí y venden pixeles en una pantalla.


----------



## Silverado72 (5 Feb 2021)

El precio depende de las compras en el conjunto del país, no por el auge o estancamiento de una zona determinada. Hay que tener claro que lo que está vendiendo E2 es ( por ahora ) un juego Monopoly virtual con formato de simulador electrónico inmobiliario a escala planetaria y con vinculación emocional. por la tierra Por eso es tan delicioso para los discípulos y críticos del burbujismo inmobiliario.

La cuestión es que lo sigan cargando de contenido ( entretenimiento ) en la fase 2. Tampoco hay que perder que, al parecer, en la fase la tierra libre desaparece y se convierte en "paisaje". Eso limitará la cantidad de espacio disponible a los cuadrados vendidos, potenciando su mercado interno. Pero esos cuadrados ya están cargados de valor. La "creación" de nueva tierra queda restringida a los jugadores que hagan ciertos trabajos....cuadrados limitados cargados de valor e intercambiables, con solo cantidades limitadas de cuadrados de nueva creación. Eso es un tipo de moneda virtual, en cierto modo.

Pero eso son suposiciones, el que entra debe saber que se esta arriesgando a perder parte o todo. Yo mismo no pensaba arriesgarme tanto, pero me esta resultando adictivo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> El precio depende de las compras en el conjunto del país, no por el auge o estancamiento de una zona determinada. Hay que tener claro que lo que está vendiendo E2 es ( por ahora ) un juego Monopoly virtual con formato de simulador electrónico inmobiliario a escala planetaria y con vinculación emocional. por la tierra Por eso es tan delicioso para los discípulos y críticos del burbujismo inmobiliario.
> 
> La cuestión es que lo sigan cargando de contenido ( entretenimiento ) en la fase 2. Tampoco hay que perder que, al parecer, en la fase la tierra libre desaparece y se convierte en "paisaje". Eso limitará la cantidad de espacio disponible a los cuadrados vendidos, potenciando su mercado interno. Pero esos cuadrados ya están cargados de valor. La "creación" de nueva tierra queda restringida a los jugadores que hagan ciertos trabajos....cuadrados limitados cargados de valor e intercambiables, con solo cantidades limitadas de cuadrados de nueva creación. Eso es un tipo de moneda virtual, en cierto modo.
> 
> Pero eso son suposiciones, el que entra debe saber que se esta arriesgando a perder parte o todo. Yo mismo no pensaba arriesgarme tanto, pero me esta resultando adictivo.




Me pasa parecido. Yo lo que tengo es unas ganas locas de construir cosas que se vean. Edificios 3D.

El otro día alguien puso un "Arena Editor" que lo flipé... en este mismo hilo, creo.

Como pongan algo medianamente similar, sé que me engancharé.


----------



## Kartal (5 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Se viene fin de semana interesante...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 565009



Para empezar ya han puesto la opción de pago con tarjeta de crédito. Esto puede ser un paso muy importante, ya que hay varios países donde no funciona PayPal. No me extrañaría que en los próximos días entren muchos usuarios de esos países y hagan subir los precios. Aprovechad este fin de semana para acumular propiedades de distintos países, así tendréis más posibilidades de salir beneficiados en el reparto de recursos. Si buscáis algo en concreto me ofrezco a ayudaros por privado.


----------



## BigJoe (5 Feb 2021)

No sé qué estrategia puede ser más interesante, porque veo información contradictoria, si es bueno tirar de comprar tiles en sitios turísticos (no hablo de los GRANDES, que ya están todos cogidos), sino sitios turisticos algo más pacos, o ir tirando de zonas con recursos naturales, veo a gente comprando en zonas costeras, con minas.... acabo de pillar una parcelita en el mayor puerto de singapur


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Feb 2021)

¿Alguien sabe exactamente a cuántos metros cuadrados equivale cada tile?

Me gustaría calcular cómo es de grande Villa Burbuja...


----------



## pepita (5 Feb 2021)

Esto el problema que tiene es que engancha mucho, y eso que no se puede hacer nada aún, mejor para el juego, pero no sé qué va a ser de nosotros,


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Esto el problema que tiene es que engancha mucho, y eso que no se puede hacer nada aún, mejor para el juego, pero no sé qué va a ser de nosotros,
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 565436




Juro que he tenido que contenerme mucho.
En total, me he dejado como 50€. No es nada para mi economía pero, claro, no quiero tener la sensación de tirar el dinero, que me cuesta ganarlo.


Es increíble que algo tan soso pueda ser tan adictivo.


----------



## Kartal (5 Feb 2021)

Pues precisamente como no sabemos qué estrategia se va a llevar el gato al agua, mejor tener un poco de todo. Hay que partir de 2 hechos confirmados:

1º) En Fase 2 desaparece de los mapas todo lo hecho por el hombre. 
2º) Todos los terrenos serán productivos.

En base a eso que uno tome sus decisiones según el camino que quiera tomar y el perfil de jugador que prefiere adoptar.

Es más, añadiría una tercera noticia confirmada para los más ambiciosos: para construir ciertas edificaciones será necesario tener un cierto nº de tiles juntas en la misma propiedad.

Hagan juego, señores.


----------



## Kartal (5 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe exactamente a cuántos metros cuadrados equivale cada tile?
> 
> Me gustaría calcular cómo es de grande Villa Burbuja...



10 x 10 m.


----------



## pepita (5 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe exactamente a cuántos metros cuadrados equivale cada tile?
> 
> Me gustaría calcular cómo es de grande Villa Burbuja...



Yo esto he leído por ahí, lo comenta alguien, oficialmente ni idea


Also tile sizes aren’t uniform because of the flat map distortion. I measured them on Google Earth and it turns out tile sizes in Sri Lanka are ~400 sq m, over four times larger than tile sizes in Iceland where it’s only ~90 sq m. Country tile totals don’t actually correspond to country areas, with tropical countries being under represented in terms of tile appreciation. lol stuff is messed up.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Also tile sizes aren’t uniform because of the flat map distortion. I measured them on Google Earth and it turns out tile sizes in Sri Lanka are ~400 sq m, over four times larger than tile sizes in Iceland where it’s only ~90 sq m. Country tile totals don’t actually correspond to country areas, with tropical countries being under represented in terms of tile appreciation. lol stuff is messed up.




Si eso es así.... es una chapuza. Es lo que pasa por poner a ingenieros informáticos al mando...


----------



## pepita (5 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> 10 x 10 m.



a mi me cabe una casa perfectamente y a un japonés también


----------



## pepita (5 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si eso es así.... es una chapuza. Es lo que pasa por poner a ingenieros informáticos al mando...





Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si eso es así.... es una chapuza. Es lo que pasa por poner a ingenieros informáticos al mando...





Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si eso es así.... es una chapuza. Es lo que pasa por poner a ingenieros informáticos al mando...




si, tendría que haber físicos


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> 10 x 10 m.



Entonces Villa Burbuja tiene una superficie de 18,2 hectáreas, aproximadamente.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> si, tendría que haber físicos




Un físico, o un ingeniero mecánico clásico, no pasa por alto cuestiones como el paralaje. Es el típico error de informático.


----------



## Elbrujo (6 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues precisamente como no sabemos qué estrategia se va a llevar el gato al agua, mejor tener un poco de todo. Hay que partir de 2 hechos confirmados:
> 
> 1º) En Fase 2 desaparece de los mapas todo lo hecho por el hombre.
> 2º) Todos los terrenos serán productivos.
> ...



Eso de tener un numero de tiles juntas me derroye el alma. Yo muchas tiles las he comprado en forma de L. 

Por ejemplo en villaburbuja si te das cuenta mis dos promp8edades sstan asi. Una cosa que queria hacer es en mis propiedades que tengo asi comprar donde pueda las de al lado para darles forma cuadrada. Pero claro si hago esto en la lista aparecen como independientes. Asique no se como arreglarlo.

Luego estrategicamente tengo

200 tiles compradas en nueva guinea (aqui si estan bien plantadas)
4 tiles en barcelona
6 en madrid
6 en el estrecho
Unas 8 en villaburbuja (fatal colocadas)
2 tiles separadas en kwbait
1 tile en moheli
4 en forma de L en egipto y zona del nilo
4 en camerun en forma de L
1 en maldivas


Teniendo en cuenta esto que me recomendarias en cuanto a la forma de las parcelas y a la diversidficacion e paises?


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Eso de tener un numero de tiles juntas me derroye el alma. Yo muchas tiles las he comprado en forma de L.
> 
> Por ejemplo en villaburbuja si te das cuenta mis dos promp8edades sstan asi. Una cosa que queria hacer es en mis propiedades que tengo asi comprar donde pueda las de al lado para darles forma cuadrada. Pero claro si hago esto en la lista aparecen como independientes. Asique no se como arreglarlo.
> 
> ...




Si tienes dudas... vende a precio de mercado aquello que tengas muy aislado, y concentra en una zona.
Puedes vender... no es sólo comprar.


----------



## pepita (6 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Eso de tener un numero de tiles juntas me derroye el alma. Yo muchas tiles las he comprado en forma de L.
> 
> Por ejemplo en villaburbuja si te das cuenta mis dos promp8edades sstan asi. Una cosa que queria hacer es en mis propiedades que tengo asi comprar donde pueda las de al lado para darles forma cuadrada. Pero claro si hago esto en la lista aparecen como independientes. Asique no se como arreglarlo.
> 
> ...



joer, yo tengo una que da pena, menuda cagada, estoy como para chantajear al de al lado, que encima sin darme cuenta me puse en el mar




la gente se está juntando en megaciudades, y yo pongo por ahí sueltas , si puedo entre otros 3 o 4, porque a alguno de ellos le pueda interesar luego. en vez de pensar en que me van a atacar, porque vamos si es guerra me hacen añicos con la mirada

y luego dijeron que se podrían unir propiedades, a mas pequeño mas fácil veo poder vender luego algunas, mas aún si acaso suben de precio, entonces he comprado alguna a trozos por eso, a ver si en vez de juntar era dividir

es que vamos a ciegas


----------



## Elbrujo (6 Feb 2021)

He fomprado 9 losas nuevas en villaburbuja. He completado una compra en camerun y otra en groenlandia.

La verdad esque casi nadie compra en los polos. Me hubiera gustado comprar en noruega pero demasiado caro


----------



## Kartal (6 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Eso de tener un numero de tiles juntas me derroye el alma. Yo muchas tiles las he comprado en forma de L.
> 
> Por ejemplo en villaburbuja si te das cuenta mis dos promp8edades sstan asi. Una cosa que queria hacer es en mis propiedades que tengo asi comprar donde pueda las de al lado para darles forma cuadrada. Pero claro si hago esto en la lista aparecen como independientes. Asique no se como arreglarlo.
> 
> ...



Lo que te diga es únicamente mi opinión por lo que he estado viendo y leyendo estas semanas, pero nadie tiene garantizado 100% dar en el clavo de cara a Fase 2.

Así por lo pronto te diría pillar algo en una mina de oro, algo dentro de alguna de las ciudades que se están montando (por ejemplo GS HydroCity en Tayikistán sigue más o menos barata) y algo más en alguna ciudad europea que no esté demasiado cara, tipo Vilnius, Sarajevo o Yereván.

No digo que sea necesario tener propiedades gigantes para construir, pero por si acaso mejor tener en tu portfolio varias de 9, 16 y 25. En forma de cuadrado es porque parece ser que son más fáciles de vender que si tienen formas raras. Pero eso no significa que en una L no se podrá montar nada. En realidad hay muchas dudas todavía en el aire.


----------



## Kartal (6 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> joer, yo tengo una que da pena, menuda cagada, estoy como para chantajear al de al lado, que encima sin darme cuenta me puse en el mar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 565467
> 
> ...



La opción de player vs. player dijeron que sería opcional, cada usuario decidiría activarla o no. Así que en principio no habría que tener miedo de vecinos hostiles mientras uno se limite a ir a su bola. Mantendrán diferentes perfiles y estrategias de juego, pero todavía queda un poco para ver todo eso más claro. Algo importante en Earth 2 es la paciencia. Esto no es un videojuego al uso. El potencial de la plataforma es bestial pero se necesita tiempo. En esta fase se trata de acumular las parcelas que uno se pueda/quiera permitir. La ventaja es que todavía quedan sitios relativamente baratos.

En cuanto a que la parcela esté en el mar... quizás no sea algo malo. Ya se ha confirmado que en alguna fase posterior se podrá edificar sobre agua, y alguien por aquí señaló que se podría obtener pesca en sitios así. Incluso a veces puede haber variación entre el mapa normal y la vista de satélite, en España no creo pero en algunas islas hay diferencias y si pillas en 1ª línea de costa puedes estar en el agua o no dependiendo del mapa que mires. Pero de todas formas tampoco sabemos cuál será el que utilicen en Fase 2.


----------



## BigJoe (6 Feb 2021)

Si lo que leo es verdad y en una esporádica fase 2 las edificaciones existintes se las van a cargar (y eso parecen decir los propios desarrolladores), la desconexión con el mundo real y por tanto con los lugares emblemáticos será total.

Si las pirámides, Coliseo, lugar de bautismo de Jesús o el Valle de los Caídos son solo una casilla sin nada ahí, qué sentido tiene gastarse dinero en comprar una parecela en esos lugares actualemnte burbujeados y no, digamos, en mitad de Bután?

Os dejo el listado que he elaborado. Se trata de Megacities de interés en ciernes. Son proyectos de ciudades que se empiezan a asentar pero que todavía están a un precio muy razonble:

*Elysia (Dominica) $ 0,38*
Earth 2
Poco poblada aún, pero con buenas ubicaciones cerca del mar.

*Akrotiri (Chipre) $ 0,43*
Earth 2
Surgió hace unos días, pero lleva un crecimiento sostenido. Se prevé que la península se ocupe en pocos días.

*Andorra $ 0,43*
Earth 2
Ubicación muy interesante, como Gibraltar, ya que su superficie es pequeña, con lo que se preveé una revalorización muy importante cuando empiecen a escasear las tiles. Al lado de Anodorra La Vella sigue habiendo bastante espacio.

*Alien City (Kyrgyzstan) $ 0,43*
Earth 2
Ciudad con creaciones visuales muy interesantes y con espacio libre en sitios privilegiados (cerca del agua, dentro de los dibujos principales)

*Club 2 (Rwanda) $ 0,44*
https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/852e7...0-90e4c7143162
Proyecto muy interesante que pretende unir Rwanda y el Congo.

*Djamena (Camerún) $ 0,44*
Earth 2
Todavía quedan ubicaciones libres en los márgenes del río.

*Pirate City (Somalia) $0,46*
https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/d0bb0...b-a199df1cbd8d
También dispone de espacio disponible cerca del epicentro

Si os resultan de interés os dejo mi código *AMZY36CUV7 *


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2021)

Una duda, si por ejemplo uno compra 100 parcelas juntas por ejemplo, y luego las quiere vender, ¿lo puede hacer por separado?, o sea, segregarlas.

Lo digo por que si no es posible, podría ser un hándicap futuro si los precios suben, vender algo que te costó 100$ por 1000$ a un solo comprador, sin embargo a 10 compradores diferentes sería más plausible.

Gracias y suerte con vuestros proyectos


----------



## BigJoe (6 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Una duda, si por ejemplo uno compra 100 parcelas juntas por ejemplo, y luego las quiere vender, ¿lo puede hacer por separado?, o sea, segregarlas.
> 
> Lo digo por que si no es posible, podría ser un hándicap futuro si los precios suben, vender algo que te costó 100$ por 1000$ a un solo comprador, sin embargo a 10 compradores diferentes sería más plausible.
> 
> Gracias y suerte con vuestros proyectos



Hasta que alguien más sabio te de una respuesta definitiva, te recomendaría no comprar las baldosas de una sentada, sino seccionarlas, es decir priemro compras una sección de 4x4 y así sucesivamente, creo que luego als puedes vender en bloques sin problemas


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Una duda, si por ejemplo uno compra 100 parcelas juntas por ejemplo, y luego las quiere vender, ¿lo puede hacer por separado?, o sea, segregarlas.
> 
> Lo digo por que si no es posible, podría ser un hándicap futuro si los precios suben, vender algo que te costó 100$ por 1000$ a un solo comprador, sin embargo a 10 compradores diferentes sería más plausible.
> 
> Gracias y suerte con vuestros proyectos



Todavía no, pero se supone que se podrá. Del mismo modo, unir parcelas limítrofes.


----------



## Le Fanu (6 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Si lo que leo es verdad y en una esporádica fase 2 las edificaciones existintes se las van a cargar (y eso parecen decir los propios desarrolladores), la desconexión con el mundo real y por tanto con los lugares emblemáticos será total.
> 
> Si las pirámides, Coliseo, lugar de bautismo de Jesús o el Valle de los Caídos son solo una casilla sin nada ahí, qué sentido tiene gastarse dinero en comprar una parecela en esos lugares actualemnte burbujeados y no, digamos, en mitad de Bután?
> 
> ...



Que vas a haber elaborado tú, mandril. Si eso está copiado de Forocoches. Lo único que has hecho ha sido cambiar el código. Vaya cara...


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2021)

Lo comento por que veo por muchos lugares parcelas de cientos de losetas pertenecientes al mismo "visionario", y ya están muchas (de esos grupos compactos del mismo propietario) valoradas en miles de dólares, y yo ahí ya veo una "red flag" si no se decide bien lo que se va a hacer.

Suerte


----------



## BigJoe (6 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Que vas a haber elaborado tú, mandril. Si eso está copiado de Forocoches. Lo único que has hecho ha sido cambiar el código. Vaya cara...



Si, y he dado acceso a información que puede ser valiosa a gente que no visita FC.


----------



## Le Fanu (6 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Si, y he dado acceso a información que puede ser valiosa a gente que no visita FC.



Pero no digas que lo has elaborado tú, joder.


----------



## A.Daimiel (6 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Si lo que leo es verdad y en una esporádica fase 2 las edificaciones existintes se las van a cargar (y eso parecen decir los propios desarrolladores), la desconexión con el mundo real y por tanto con los lugares emblemáticos será total.
> 
> Si las pirámides, Coliseo, lugar de bautismo de Jesús o el Valle de los Caídos son solo una casilla sin nada ahí, qué sentido tiene gastarse dinero en comprar una parecela en esos lugares actualemnte burbujeados y no, digamos, en mitad de Bután?
> 
> ...



gracias, he hecho algunas compras con tu código, saludos


----------



## BigJoe (6 Feb 2021)

A.Daimiel dijo:


> gracias, he hecho algunas compras con tu código, saludos



Muchas gracia shur, yo he hecho VARIAS compras con codigos de burbujos pero no te sabría decir ya a quienes de vosotros.

En el hilo de FC, de donde salen las recomendaciones, tambien hay mucha información interesante (no mejor que en este hilo, pero si complemtentaria)


----------



## D_M (6 Feb 2021)

Si aparte de Earth2 estais abiertos a otras oportunidades de hacer dinero, aquí os dejo algo con mucho potencial. He creado hilo dando detalles. Sólo os pido que useis mi código *GCY1BDZ92H *en earth2 como buen gesto por pasaros está información cojonuda que puede haceros ganar mucha pasta. Gente que está metida en E2, tiene pasta metida en esto que os comento a continuación en mi hilo explicativo:

Helium token (HNT) va a explotar. Token con utilidad que interesará a la gente y que ya lo está petando y aun con mucho margen para crecer.

Salute.


----------



## Le Fanu (6 Feb 2021)

Acabo de encontrar una Megaciudad, bueno, mejor dicho el proyecto de una Megaciudad en la isla de San Vicente y las Granadinas. Lo curioso es que la está construyendo un español. Es la primera que veo de este tipo empezada por un compatriota, con sus calles, etc. Ha puesto hasta un ayuntamiento  

Está bastante bien de precio: 0,40 y es de clase 2.

Si os interesa... 

Earth 2

Dejo código: *BIKXMV5FRY*


----------



## Elbrujo (6 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar una Megaciudad, bueno, mejor dicho el proyecto de una Megaciudad en la isla de San Vicente y las Granadinas. Lo curioso es que la está construyendo un español. Es la primera que veo de este tipo empezada por un compatriota, con sus calles, etc. Ha puesto hasta un ayuntamiento
> 
> Está bastante bien de precio: 0,40 y es de clase 2.
> 
> ...



Bufff. No se demasiado extrangero.

Yo lo unico que barajaria sear en crear una segunda colonia en un sitio totalmente disti to como las costas de guinea ecuatorial o algo asi para tener variedad. Otro sitio que me gusta mucho es el valle del nilo y tengo tiles alli compradas. El problema esque esta bastante caro.

Pero vamos esto yo lo propondria cuando se llenara cerro calopez. Y no se que sera mejor tener una gran ciudad bien estructurada o dos medianitas pero con recursos diferentes

Pero vamos que la idea la tengo en mente y de aqui en las siguientessemanas quizas ponga una primera piedra. Aunque estaria bien ver como evoluciona la cosa y cual sera el modelo por eso la espera.


----------



## Le Fanu (6 Feb 2021)

La mayoría de megaciudades buscan eso sí, que se acerquen todos los usuarios posibles, sean de la nacionalidad que sean. A mayor concentración, mayor notoriedad, supongo, y mayor posibilidad de aparecer en los mapas.


----------



## BigJoe (6 Feb 2021)

Si que cotiza alto la isla de Epstein xDDD


----------



## Kartal (6 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar una Megaciudad, bueno, mejor dicho el proyecto de una Megaciudad en la isla de San Vicente y las Granadinas. Lo curioso es que la está construyendo un español. Es la primera que veo de este tipo empezada por un compatriota, con sus calles, etc. Ha puesto hasta un ayuntamiento
> 
> Está bastante bien de precio: 0,40 y es de clase 2.
> 
> ...



Buena sugerencia, gracias por compartir la localización. Me he pillado unas parcelitas en todo el meollo


----------



## asiqué (6 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe exactamente a cuántos metros cuadrados equivale cada tile?
> 
> Me gustaría calcular cómo es de grande Villa Burbuja...



10 x 10 metros


----------



## EXTOUAREG (6 Feb 2021)

Una cosa que no entiendo es que la gente compre parcelas de agua del mar en el mapa de Villa Burbuja, qué piensan poner ahí casas flotantes?


----------



## AK2 (6 Feb 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Una cosa que no entiendo es que la gente compre parcelas de agua del mar en el mapa de Villa Burbuja, qué piensan poner ahí casas flotantes?



Sí, podrás construir lo que quieras aunque sea encima del agua. O lo puedes usar como fuente de recursos.

----------------------

*Ahora esto en general:*

Deberíamos ir variando a la hora de poner los códigos. Hay mucha gente que ha puesto códigos de otros y algunos que quieren acaparar todas las comisiones para ellos.

El vivo reflejo de la sociedad se traslada a lo virtual también... en fin... lo de predicar con el ejemplo...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (6 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Sí, podrás construir lo que quieras aunque sea encima del agua. O lo puedes usar como fuente de recursos.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> ...



Yo por ejemplo no he pedido a nadie que use mi código ni acaparo nada, lo tengo puesto en mi perfil por si alguien quiere usarlo para descontarse el 5% y jamás he prometido que devolvería el uso de esos códigos.


----------



## AK2 (7 Feb 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Yo por ejemplo no he pedido a nadie que use mi código ni acaparo nada, lo tengo puesto en mi perfil por si alguien quiere usarlo para descontarse el 5% y jamás he prometido que devolvería el uso de esos códigos.



No lo decía por ti, he dicho que lo decía en general, debería haberlo puesto en un post a parte.

Cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera pero si se quiere crear buen ambiente y que todos podamos jugar a esto y beneficiarnos, lo ideal es que se comparta los códigos o se usen diferentes en las compras.

Obviamente tienes razón, nadie está obligado a devolver el código pero si van cambiando los códigos cada vez que compramos, todos ganamos.

Me parece de puta madre que por ejemplo, algunos pongan un buen lugar donde comprar y luego pongan su código. Ningún problema. Pero veo a algunos que constantemente están pidiendo que se ponga su código.

Por esa regla de tres, cuando yo me canse, borraré todos los códigos y pondré solo el mío cada vez que escriba, a ver qué tal sienta. Aunque esas actitudes no van conmigo... al tiempo...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (7 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> No lo decía por ti, he dicho que lo decía en general, debería haberlo puesto en un post a parte.
> 
> Cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera pero si se quiere crear buen ambiente y que todos podamos jugar a esto y beneficiarnos, lo ideal es que se comparta los códigos o se usen diferentes en las compras.
> 
> ...



NO si no te estaba rebatiendo ni me di por aludido, también creo que cada forero es libre de usar el código de quien mejor le caiga, yo no aspiro a nada, sé que hay gente que no me traga y otra a la que le puedo caer bien, así que lo mejor es que cada uno haga lo que le dé la gana.


----------



## D_M (7 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Si que cotiza alto la isla de Epstein xDDD
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 566155



Wall street también se vente por buena pasta, echa un vistazo y verás.
También ví hace poco que un Italiano flipao que compró la plaza mayor de Madrid y la vende por 2 millones de dólares nada menos o así, jaja. Mañana mismo pido crédito a Cofidís para comprarsela, no te jode.


----------



## antoniussss (7 Feb 2021)

Personalmente, a parte de terrenos seleccionados a dedo con todas las posibilidades descritas, cualquier clase 1 de cualquier país con un 35% de descuento, inferior a 50 €, me los pillo de vez en cuando.


----------



## antoniussss (7 Feb 2021)

En EEUU por ejemplo, ofertas al -70 -80%.... pues para HOLDEAR 80 euritos, siempre es bueno


----------



## Kartal (7 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> No lo decía por ti, he dicho que lo decía en general, debería haberlo puesto en un post a parte.
> 
> Cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera pero si se quiere crear buen ambiente y que todos podamos jugar a esto y beneficiarnos, lo ideal es que se comparta los códigos o se usen diferentes en las compras.
> 
> ...



Pues sí, es una pena la deriva que lleva la comunidad de Villa Burbuja en los últimos días. Es una pena ver como hay alguno que se está intentando apropiar de algo que nació de forma espontánea en este foro y como un proyecto comunitario. Poco a poco cada uno ha ido aportando y compartiendo localizaciones, consejos, noticias, etc.

Desde el principio hemos estado usando distintos códigos del post inicial para ayudarnos unos a otros, aunque siempre de forma altruista y sin exigir nada. Pero es una lástima ver que un proyecto bonito e ilusionante está perdiendo el buen rollo inicial por ganas de protagonismo, comentarios que parecen de preescolar y la obsesión que parecen tener algunos por que usen solo su código.

Es una pena sobretodo por los nuevos que van llegando al hilo (o a los hilos, porque cada día se abre uno nuevo) y viendo el percal pasan de todo esto o únicamente utilizan el código del que más llora, en lugar de ayudarnos entre todos.

En fin, como decías antes... esto es un fiel reflejo de la sociedad que nos rodea. Penoso.


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *Ahora esto en general:*
> 
> Deberíamos ir variando a la hora de poner los códigos. Hay mucha gente que ha puesto códigos de otros y algunos que quieren acaparar todas las comisiones para ellos.
> 
> El vivo reflejo de la sociedad se traslada a lo virtual también... en fin... lo de predicar con el ejemplo...



Pues sería lo ideal. En algunas comunidades de Telegram o Discord lo que hacen es que cada dos días utilizan el código de un usuario. Tienen una especie de calendario donde viene asignado los códigos a usar. No estaría mal hacer algo igual o similar... Es de las pocas maneras que hay para repartir el pastel.


----------



## Silverado72 (7 Feb 2021)

Un video interesante y crítico, a partir del minuto 1.40.

Dice que el equipo es pequeño para la tarea, aunque reconoce que uno de los consejeros tiene una trayectoria seria y probada.

Critica el exceso de parcelas comparandolas con Decentraland, pero parece desconocer que en la fase 2 las parcelas no vendidas seran "paisaje", con lo que desapareceran del mercado y solo quedaran las ya compradas-valorizadas.

Es partidario de los BlockChain ( de hecho es su campo) y recuerda que el E$ no es una cadena de bloques. Sin embargo, se ha insinuado en comunicados y charlas de E2 que el E$ podria pasar a ese estado en proximas fases.

El comentarista piensa que hay exceso de marketing y poco producto de juego. De nuevo, el youtuber parece desconcer los proyectos de potenciar esta faceta en la fase 2.

En general se muestra esceptico, si bien tiene la decencia de admitir que no se puede dar una opinion definitiva.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (7 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues sí, es una pena la deriva que lleva la comunidad de Villa Burbuja en los últimos días. Es una pena ver como hay alguno que se está intentando apropiar de algo que nació de forma espontánea en este foro y como un proyecto comunitario. Poco a poco cada uno ha ido aportando y compartiendo localizaciones, consejos, noticias, etc.
> 
> Desde el principio hemos estado usando distintos códigos del post inicial para ayudarnos unos a otros, aunque siempre de forma altruista y sin exigir nada. Pero es una lástima ver que un proyecto bonito e ilusionante está perdiendo el buen rollo inicial por ganas de protagonismo, comentarios que parecen de preescolar y la obsesión que parecen tener algunos por que usen solo su código.
> 
> ...



A ver tío no llevas en el foro ni un mes y estas aquí dando lecciones de moral a gente que lleva años, el forero @Don_Quijote no se esta apropiando de nada solo esta censando, el censo es público no privado y él lo esta haciendo de manera desinteresada.

Gracias a su labor estamos pudiendo ver un plano exacto de Villa Burbuja y de cómo va creciendo y además esta quedando plasmada la evolución en tiempo real para la posteridad.


----------



## AK2 (7 Feb 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> A ver tío no llevas en el foro ni un mes y estas aquí dando lecciones de moral a gente que lleva años, el forero @Don_Quijote no se esta apropiando de nada solo esta censando, el censo es público no privado y él lo esta haciendo de manera desinteresada.
> 
> Gracias a su labor estamos pudiendo ver un plano exacto de Villa Burbuja y de cómo va creciendo y además esta quedando plasmada la evolución en tiempo real para la posteridad.



Perdona que me meta, lo digo en buen tono, pero no ha nombrado a Quijote en ningún momento. Los dos estábamos hablando de manera general y no en concreto de él.

Además se habla también de comentarios que se han visto en este hilo páginas atrás y otros hilos.

Por mi parte no quiero alimentar este mal rollo y siento si lo provoqué yo, pero sólo quería comentar lo de los códigos, que me parece mal pero ya está. Creo que lo has entendido mal enfocándolo a una persona en concreto.

Vamos a olvidarlo y ver cómo evoluciona *la Fase 2 que por cierto, dijeron que estaría este fin de semana y no hay nada nuevo, siempre igual jajajaja*


----------



## Kartal (7 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Perdona que me meta, lo digo en buen tono, pero no ha nombrado a Quijote en ningún momento. Los dos estábamos hablando de manera general y no en concreto de él.
> 
> Además se habla también de comentarios que se han visto en este hilo páginas atrás y otros hilos.
> 
> ...



Bien dicho, AK2. Por mi parte no voy a entrar al trapo con las provocaciones, sería algo absurdo cuando aquí hemos venido a divertirnos. Allá cada cual con sus traumas y sus fobias.

Solo una pequeña aclaración: lo que dijeron que estaría este fin de semana es el Doble Factor de Autentificación (2FA), que hará que la web sea más segura, algo que según se comenta podría atraer miles de nuevos usuarios asiáticos. Para la Fase 2 todavía quedan unas pocas semanas.

A partir de ahora comentaré menos en los hilos de Earth 2, pero si hay alguna novedad relevante intentaré compartirla lo antes posible con vosotros.


----------



## Kartal (7 Feb 2021)

Si alguien está buscando lugares con determinado recurso natural, que le eche un vistazo a esta web. Menudo currazo que tiene detrás...

Earth2 Biomes


----------



## BigJoe (7 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Un video interesante y crítico, a partir del minuto 1.40.
> 
> Dice que el equipo es pequeño para la tarea, aunque reconoce que uno de los consejeros tiene una trayectoria seria y probada.
> 
> ...



Es que, en mi humilde opinión, es crucial que agilicen la retirada de dinero, implanten la autenticación en dos pasos y además que ES pase a ser una cripto

Por cierto buen video y buen aporte muy esclarecedor lo del as parcelas no vendidas


----------



## EXTOUAREG (7 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Perdona que me meta, lo digo en buen tono, pero no ha nombrado a Quijote en ningún momento. Los dos estábamos hablando de manera general y no en concreto de él.
> 
> Además se habla también de comentarios que se han visto en este hilo páginas atrás y otros hilos.
> 
> ...



No te hagas ahora el tonto. Todos sabemos a quién se está refiriendo.


----------



## AK2 (7 Feb 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> No te hagas ahora el tonto. Todos sabemos a quién se está refiriendo.



No me hago el tonto, porque no me refiero a una persona. En concreto yo me refiero a 4 personas y cosas que se dicen por mensajes privados que luego no cuadran con lo que uno ve en los hilos.

Pero lo dicho, no quiero alimentar el mal rollo. Sólo me gustaría que fuera como cuando empezó, que todos compartiéramos los códigos de todos, pero es mi opinión y en todo caso no puedo ir en contra de la voluntad de la mayoría.

Que cada uno haga lo que quiera hacer, pero lo advierto para evitar malos rollos futuros.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Feb 2021)

Qué conste que a mí me importa todo una mierda.

Siempre ha habido gente a la que le he caído mal, o gente a la que no le gustan mis maneras, o gente que sencillamente me odia. Estoy tan acostumbrado a eso como al aire que respiro.

Me preocuparía, y mucho, caerle bien a todo el mundo. De hecho, no suelo fiarme de la gente con demasiadas habilidades sociales. Pienso que se esfuerzan tanto por encajar, por no caer mal, que seguramente lo que ocurre es que o bien tienen algo que ocultar o bien no tienen nada auténtico dentro.

Para mí caer mal a un x% de la gente es algo bueno, disfrutable y síntoma de buena salud social.

No tengo nada contra nadie, salvo los rojos, los feminazis, las mujeres, los milenial, los gilipollas, los policías, los jueces, los políticos, las putas, los mentirosos, los impuntuales, los cocainómanos, los que odian a los perros y los fans de Mark Knopfler.
Por lo demás, me llevo bien con todo el mundo. Al menos lo intento.

No tengo nada contra Kartal. Simplemente creo que se ha equivocado al interpretar un comentario mío... y eso no lo veo un pecado capital, la verdad.


----------



## LostSouls (7 Feb 2021)

Joder, aún a riesgo de caer mal me parece que tenéis actitudes de críos, que si no se quien quiere protagonismo, que si el otro pide que se use su código...vaya banda, por momentos no parecéis burbujistas. 
Villaburbuja y demás ha salido de manera improvisada, no vayamos a pensarnos que esto es un proceso constituyente. 
Cada uno que haga lo que le parezca dentro del respeto al prójimo y la camaradería, tampoco hace falta ir todos a una como si fuéramos packs indivisibles hacendado.
Dicho esto, la cosa está parada, supongo que mientras sacan novedades saben que lo único que puede hacer la gente es seguir comprando lozas...son un poco cabroncetes me parece, pero bueno, seguiremos echándole paciencia. 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## BigJoe (7 Feb 2021)

Más lugares de interés que he encontrado por la red:

Tongapalu - Jamaica
0.47 usd
Earth 2
Isla que de seguro sobrevivirá en la fase 2, aún quedan zonas en playa y costa en la zona norte

Lago Topliz - Alpes Suizos
2.07 USD
Earth 2
Fue una base naval en la alemania nazi, numerosos experimentos explosivos tuvieron lugar en este lago, de hecho no hay oxigeno mas allá de 20m de profundidad, se especula que en su profundiad puede haber más de 100 millones de libras esterlinas cuando los nazis intentaron cargarse al economía británica en la Operación Bernhard

Mina de Oro de Omai - Austria
0.45 usd
Earth 2
Aún quedan baldosas libres relativamente cerca del epcientro

Soda Lake - Kenia
0.56 usd
Earth 2
Es una yacimiento de litio y uranio en una zona poco explotada aún


Si os gustan mis consejos os estaría muy agradecido si usáis mi código: *AMZY36CUV7

PD: *Algo alucinado con el mal rollo generado por los códigos, si nadie quiere usar el mío me da igual yo seguiré compartiendo lugares que pueden ser interesantes, ojalá todos pódais hacer dinero de esto, hasta los haters de otros burbujos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Feb 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Joder, aún a riesgo de caer mal me parece que tenéis actitudes de críos, que si no se quien quiere protagonismo, que si el otro pide que se use su código...vaya banda, por momentos no parecéis burbujistas.
> Villaburbuja y demás ha salido de manera improvisada, no vayamos a pensarnos que esto es un proceso constituyente.
> Cada uno que haga lo que le parezca dentro del respeto al prójimo y la camaradería, tampoco hace falta ir todos a una como si fuéramos packs indivisibles hacendado.
> Dicho esto, la cosa está parada, supongo que mientras sacan novedades saben que lo único que puede hacer la gente es seguir comprando lozas...son un poco cabroncetes me parece, pero bueno, seguiremos echándole paciencia.
> Saludos a todos.



A mí la gente que cae mal... en general me cae bien.


----------



## Kartal (7 Feb 2021)

Un par de apuntes hechos en las últimas horas por parte de los desarrolladores de Earth 2 en el discord oficial. Espero que os sea de utilidad. Copio y pego:


*Shane
hoy a la 1:29*

the video has been ready for weeks now, we just need some things to be completed before releasing it



*Nathaniel
ayer a las 22:24*

Yes water is planned to be in the game and that you can go under it


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Feb 2021)

Go under the water. Su puta madre. Eso sí que sí.


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Un par de apuntes hechos en las últimas horas por parte de los desarrolladores de Earth 2 en el discord oficial. Espero que os sea de utilidad. Copio y pego:
> 
> 
> *Shane
> ...



Que dice?


----------



## Kartal (7 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que dice?



Que el vídeo lo tienen preparado desde hace semanas, solamente tienen que completar algunas cosas antes de lanzarlo.

Y que está planeado que haya agua en el juego, y que se podrá ir por debajo de ella.


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Feb 2021)

Habemus 2FA. Se activa en _Settings_.



> Dear Earth 2 Users. 2FA is now available for all Earth 2 accounts! Our existing system blocks IP addresses when failed login attempts are detected to protect your accounts, however, we highly recommend activating 2FA immediately.
> 
> To activate 2FA, please login and load your Settings page then locate Two-Factor Authentication toward the lower page of the page and follow the steps. We suggest storing your back up codes somewhere safe in case you lose your phone or Authenticator app.
> 
> ...


----------



## pepita (7 Feb 2021)

.-


AK2 dijo:


> Sí, podrás construir lo que quieras aunque sea encima del agua. O lo puedes usar como fuente de recursos.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> ...




No sé donde habeis dicho de poner un código común, a mí me parece bien, me lio mucho con los códigos, intento poner de la lista, luego me llega uno que me ha puesto, se lo devuelvo y luego se me olvida y se me queda puesto y se lo doy todo el rato al mismo luego como pienso que no voy a comprar mas ni me acuerdo de poner nada, , etc, etc, etc,


----------



## pepita (7 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Personalmente, a parte de terrenos seleccionados a dedo con todas las posibilidades descritas, cualquier clase 1 de cualquier país con un 35% de descuento, inferior a 50 €, me los pillo de vez en cuando.



Buena idea, aunque yo cada vez que miro sólo hay cosas carisimas,


----------



## pepita (7 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Habemus 2FA. Se activa en _Settings_.




Mucha gente espera que con esto entre más gente, pero también puede pasar que se lien a sacar los que han tenido beneficios tan altísimos y bajen las propiedades, nosotros fuertes, que correcciones siempre tiene que haber.


----------



## GeniusForce (7 Feb 2021)

Activado mi 2FA, ésto nos dará algo más de seguridad en la cuenta.


----------



## Kurku (7 Feb 2021)

Tiles más baratas a 29/01/2021 (Hilo anterior)

Tiles más baratas a 07/02/2021 (Puede haber variación de precio dentro de un mismo país):


Tuvalu 0.35 0.37

Isla Norfolk 0.35 0.38

Islas Heard y McDonald 0.39

Islas Pitcairn 0.36 TODO VENDIDO El mar 0.39

San Cristobal y Nieves 0.37 0.39

Lesoto 0.37 0.40

Islas Cook 0.38 0.40

Suazilandia 0.38 0.40

Armenia 0.38 0.41

Vanuatu 0.38 0.41

Bosnia 0.39 0.41

Tajikistan 0.39 0.42

Santa Lucía 0.36 0.42

Togo 0.37 0.42

Guinea-Bisáu 0.40 0.42

Islas Vírgenes Británicas 0.40 0.42

Bielorusia 0.41 0.43

Guinea 0.39 0.43

Surinam 0.40 0.44

Georgia 0.41 0.44

Lituania 0.38 0.44

Cisjordania 0.42 0.44

Guernsey 0.39 0.45

Ruanda 0.40 0.45

Guyana 0.40 0.45

Letonia 0.42 0.45

Camerún 0.41 0.46


Os dejo mi código: *M441C39YOS*


----------



## Kartal (7 Feb 2021)

Kurku dijo:


> Tuvalu 0.35 TODO VENDIDO El mar 0.37




Los archipiélagos como Tuvalu por definición están formados por más de una isla. Y no todas están llenas:

Vaitupu, Tuvalu - Earth 2


----------



## Kurku (7 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Los archipiélagos como Tuvalu por definición están formados por más de una isla. Y no todas están llenas:
> 
> Vaitupu, Tuvalu - Earth 2



Editado.


----------



## AK2 (7 Feb 2021)

*INFORMACIÓN IMPORTANTE:*


@AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ*@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*@Elbrujo *8NBKTKKBOJ*@davitin *AZ0NQNNT41*@vilin *VD9QAZKOMT*@Profesor.Poopsnagle* I5W0Y8MC3Z*@DraghiEmpire* UKCBW0GA3J*@PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO* JCSU4TUNDB*@LostSouls* 9XZMANSUPJ*@LuiGi13* D9XNGHP8S3*@antoniussss* O4Z69PS8PR*@Minak *OSI7JR8M74*@hornblower* 9XZMANSUPJ*@Visrul *O9UM1XQGWS*@Kartal* O76OWLUYZ1*@Desmond Humes* O821T23FS7*@kaluza5 *VPZ3ANTME5*@Polo_00* Y8TLNLHT04*@Le Fanu *BIKXMV5FRY*@Silverado72* G5FLCU1DM5*@El_neutral* 2IZHKWM28F*@D_M* GCY1BDZ92H*@Don_Quijote* U5RJHT5W17*@EXTOUAREG* ZUAEZYLBH8*@EYE *U6DSNCUS4K*@danteael* CRWWXKU6YC*@Vargodoria *IN3WCJOAFN*@Boris I de Andorra *Z4V4YXB2HV*@TedKord *2TCB87G567*@Kurku* M441C39YOS*@Sin_Casa* WY95JSOWIE*@Toleandro Magno* 9K1PYYENBT*@pepita* 59IMI08LCV*@asiqué *RFFX0G539P*@A.Daimiel* 0FE5AP5ARE*@Remero *M04AH7ZAKN*@Carlos1 *9IGZ4RR4NP*@pasabaporaqui *MKARARMSMH*@talosweb *OY7AMBUMMP*@BigJoe *AMZY36CUV7*

*YA ESTÁ ACTIVO LA VERIFICACIÓN EN 2 PASOS (2FA)

- Menú en Earth2
- Settings
- Clicar aquí:


- Aparecerá un código QR
- Descargar Google Authenticator en tu móvil
- Escanear el código QR
- Introducir el código que aparece en el móvil
- Cerrar y listo.*


----------



## EYE (7 Feb 2021)

Atención Atención ! 
Ya ha salido a la luz el video que nos explica como se va a desarrollar la siguiente fase!


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *INFORMACIÓN IMPORTANTE:*
> 
> 
> @AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ*@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*@Elbrujo *8NBKTKKBOJ*@davitin *AZ0NQNNT41*@vilin *VD9QAZKOMT*@Profesor.Poopsnagle* I5W0Y8MC3Z*@DraghiEmpire* UKCBW0GA3J*@PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO* JCSU4TUNDB*@LostSouls* 9XZMANSUPJ*@LuiGi13* D9XNGHP8S3*@antoniussss* O4Z69PS8PR*@Minak *OSI7JR8M74*@hornblower* 9XZMANSUPJ*@Visrul *O9UM1XQGWS*@Kartal* O76OWLUYZ1*@Desmond Humes* O821T23FS7*@kaluza5 *VPZ3ANTME5*@Polo_00* Y8TLNLHT04*@Le Fanu *BIKXMV5FRY*@Silverado72* G5FLCU1DM5*@El_neutral* 2IZHKWM28F*@D_M* GCY1BDZ92H*@Don_Quijote* U5RJHT5W17*@EXTOUAREG* ZUAEZYLBH8*@EYE *U6DSNCUS4K*@danteael* CRWWXKU6YC*@Vargodoria *IN3WCJOAFN*@Boris I de Andorra *Z4V4YXB2HV*@TedKord *2TCB87G567*@Kurku* M441C39YOS*@Sin_Casa* WY95JSOWIE*@Toleandro Magno* 9K1PYYENBT*@pepita* 59IMI08LCV*@asiqué *RFFX0G539P*@A.Daimiel* 0FE5AP5ARE*@Remero *M04AH7ZAKN*@Carlos1 *9IGZ4RR4NP*@pasabaporaqui *MKARARMSMH*@talosweb *OY7AMBUMMP*@BigJoe *AMZY36CUV7*
> ...



Perdona mi ignorancia. Pero para que es la doble identificacion?


----------



## BigJoe (7 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *INFORMACIÓN IMPORTANTE:*
> 
> 
> @AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ*@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*@Elbrujo *8NBKTKKBOJ*@davitin *AZ0NQNNT41*@vilin *VD9QAZKOMT*@Profesor.Poopsnagle* I5W0Y8MC3Z*@DraghiEmpire* UKCBW0GA3J*@PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO* JCSU4TUNDB*@LostSouls* 9XZMANSUPJ*@LuiGi13* D9XNGHP8S3*@antoniussss* O4Z69PS8PR*@Minak *OSI7JR8M74*@hornblower* 9XZMANSUPJ*@Visrul *O9UM1XQGWS*@Kartal* O76OWLUYZ1*@Desmond Humes* O821T23FS7*@kaluza5 *VPZ3ANTME5*@Polo_00* Y8TLNLHT04*@Le Fanu *BIKXMV5FRY*@Silverado72* G5FLCU1DM5*@El_neutral* 2IZHKWM28F*@D_M* GCY1BDZ92H*@Don_Quijote* U5RJHT5W17*@EXTOUAREG* ZUAEZYLBH8*@EYE *U6DSNCUS4K*@danteael* CRWWXKU6YC*@Vargodoria *IN3WCJOAFN*@Boris I de Andorra *Z4V4YXB2HV*@TedKord *2TCB87G567*@Kurku* M441C39YOS*@Sin_Casa* WY95JSOWIE*@Toleandro Magno* 9K1PYYENBT*@pepita* 59IMI08LCV*@asiqué *RFFX0G539P*@A.Daimiel* 0FE5AP5ARE*@Remero *M04AH7ZAKN*@Carlos1 *9IGZ4RR4NP*@pasabaporaqui *MKARARMSMH*@talosweb *OY7AMBUMMP*@BigJoe *AMZY36CUV7*
> ...



Muchas gracais, buenísimas noticias, dar SEGURIDAD a los usuarios solo puede traer comercio más seguro.

Gracias por el aviso


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Simplemente un extra de seguridad en tu cuenta.
> 
> Como cuando a veces haces pagos con la tarjeta y te envían los del banco un código a tu teléfono para verificar el pago.



A mi antes solo me hacia falta meter la contraseña en el ordenador y listo. Ahora como va a funcionar? Tengo que meter el numero de tlf movil?


----------



## BigJoe (7 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Un par de apuntes hechos en las últimas horas por parte de los desarrolladores de Earth 2 en el discord oficial. Espero que os sea de utilidad. Copio y pego:
> 
> 
> *Shane
> ...



Joder están los desarrolladores resopndiendo personalmente por discord? Que sorpresa, lástima que sea demasiado boomer parar esas cosas.

No obstante me da a mi que tienen ideas muy grandes y son solo 14 personas... se que es una comparación algo injusta pero para hacer un juego como Red Dead Redemption 2 hiccerion falta más de 1.000 personas


----------



## BigJoe (7 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> A mi antes solo me hacia falta meter la contraseña en el ordenador y listo. Ahora como va a funcionar? Tengo que meter el numero de tlf movil?



Depende que método de 2FA uses, normalmente, si usas los mítico, el autenticador de google o microsoft, a la hora de iniciar sesión te pedirá que metas un token que te llegará a tu móvil, no se si tienen la opción de huella biométrica.

Repito si es que activas el 2FA que es opcional y que mucha gente al tener inversiones muy pequeñas no les importa no hacerlo.


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Depende que método de 2FA uses, normalmente, si usas los mítico, el autenticador de google o microsoft, a la hora de iniciar sesión te pedirá que metas un token que te llegará a tu móvil, no se si tienen la opción de huella biométrica.
> 
> Repito si es que activas el 2FA que es opcional y que mucha gente al tener inversiones muy pequeñas no les importa no hacerlo.




Aaaa que es opcional? Lo suyo seria un video explicandolo todo los pros y pas contras. El aumento de la seguridad siempre es bueno y supone entrar en la fase de generacion de pasta


----------



## BigJoe (7 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Aaaa que es opcional?



Claro claro, tu vas a settings y tienes la opción de activarlo o no.


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Claro claro, tu vas a settings y tienes la opción de activarlo o no.



Ok. He editado mi anterior mensaje


----------



## antoniussss (7 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Buena idea, aunque yo cada vez que miro sólo hay cosas carisimas,



Para nada, si miras 1 vez al día todos los países con clase 1, muchas veces ves buenos descuentos y menos de 50 €.

Pero claro, hay que mirarlo uno a uno xD


----------



## antoniussss (8 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Para nada, si miras 1 vez al día todos los países con clase 1, muchas veces ves buenos descuentos y menos de 50 €.
> 
> Pero claro, hay que mirarlo uno a uno xD



Por ejemplo, acabo de comprar al -50% clase 1 de Guinea-Bissau por 10 dólares..................


----------



## pepita (8 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Por ejemplo, acabo de comprar al -50% clase 1 de Guinea-Bissau por 10 dólares..................



gracias, lo miraré a ver si hay suerte


----------



## Kartal (8 Feb 2021)

Chicos, parece ser que en breve abrirán Dubai. No sé si hoy o mañana, ni siquiera han dicho la hora, en cuanto sepa algo más avisaré por aquí, o si alguien más "está de guardia" y se entera antes, por favor que avise por aquí. De todas formas hay muchos usuarios esperando a que lo abran y va a ser difícil pillar de las 100.000 primeras parcelas para tener Clase 1. Incluso el precio seguro que se disparará. Pero bueno, si alguien tiene suerte que lo aproveche


----------



## A.Daimiel (8 Feb 2021)

lo curioso es que ya hay tiles compradas de hace tiempo


----------



## Kartal (8 Feb 2021)

A.Daimiel dijo:


> lo curioso es que ya hay tiles compradas de hace tiempo



Sí, antes de bloquearse el país. Pasó eso con unos pocos países. Por eso en vez de a 0,10 está a 0,16 la parcela, creo.


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Chicos, parece ser que en breve abrirán Dubai. No sé si hoy o mañana, ni siquiera han dicho la hora, en cuanto sepa algo más avisaré por aquí, o si alguien más "está de guardia" y se entera antes, por favor que avise por aquí. De todas formas hay muchos usuarios esperando a que lo abran y va a ser difícil pillar de las 100.000 primeras parcelas para tener Clase 1. Incluso el precio seguro que se disparará. Pero bueno, si alguien tiene suerte que lo aproveche




Parece ser que si se abre (que no llegan a asegurarlo), lo harían avisando con una cuenta atrás para que todos tuvieran las mismas oportunidades. La verdad es que eso va a ser un embudo. El servidor explota ese día.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Feb 2021)

El que compre la Kaaba va a triunfar, aunque imagino que se la quedarán los admin, casualmente los monumentos mas importantes del mundo tienen bandera australiana, luego eso de que los sitios mas emblemáticos del mundo van a valer cero no me lo creo.

Yo lo intento todos los días 3 ó 4 veces y nada, sigue bloqueado.


----------



## Kartal (8 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Parece ser que si se abre (que no llegan a asegurarlo), lo harían avisando con una cuenta atrás para que todos tuvieran las mismas oportunidades. La verdad es que eso va a ser un embudo. El servidor explota ese día.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 567354




Muchísimas gracias, buen aporte. Será excelente si lo hacen así, habrá que estar atentos.


----------



## D_M (8 Feb 2021)

Esta web os muestra donde están la megacities y si haceis clic sobre ellas, os lleva a la zona en E2 donde están:

Project MegaMap - Earth 2 Wikipedia

Propina, hamijos: GCY1BDZ92H


----------



## BigJoe (8 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Chicos, parece ser que en breve abrirán Dubai. No sé si hoy o mañana, ni siquiera han dicho la hora, en cuanto sepa algo más avisaré por aquí, o si alguien más "está de guardia" y se entera antes, por favor que avise por aquí. De todas formas hay muchos usuarios esperando a que lo abran y va a ser difícil pillar de las 100.000 primeras parcelas para tener Clase 1. Incluso el precio seguro que se disparará. Pero bueno, si alguien tiene suerte que lo aproveche



Shur no he leído ningua información al erspecto oficial, ni twitter ni FB, no digo que sea mentira, pero donde lo has leído?


----------



## Kartal (8 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Shur no he leído ningua información al erspecto oficial, ni twitter ni FB, no digo que sea mentira, pero donde lo has leído?



Shane habló de ello en discord y Le Fanu ha puesto también un comentario de Nathaniel.

En twitter ponen solamente los anuncios importantes, pero en el discord oficial los devs de vez en cuando van respondiendo preguntas, aunque a cuentagotas.


----------



## BigJoe (8 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Shane habló de ello en discord y Le Fanu ha puesto también un comentario de Nathaniel.
> 
> En twitter ponen solamente los anuncios importantes, pero en el discord oficial los devs de vez en cuando van respondiendo preguntas, aunque a cuentagotas.



¨Discrod me ha pillado viejo, pero a juzgar por lo dicho por Nathaniel parece que harán una cuenta atra´s, si esa cuenta atrás ni siquiera ha empezado me imagino que queda rato. No me malinterpretes, tengo tantas ganas como tu, y os avisaré si me entero de cuando esté disponible, pero no creo que suceda esta semana, probalmente ni este mes


----------



## BigJoe (8 Feb 2021)

A veces la plataforma tiene un bug y a cierta hora de la tarde noche (suele ser la misma) hay un "Bump" y veo el valor neto de mis propiedas subir como la espuma, solo para corregirse minutos despues xD


----------



## Kartal (8 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> ¨Discrod me ha pillado viejo, pero a juzgar por lo dicho por Nathaniel parece que harán una cuenta atra´s, si esa cuenta atrás ni siquiera ha empezado me imagino que queda rato. No me malinterpretes, tengo tantas ganas como tu, y os avisaré si me entero de cuando esté disponible, pero no creo que suceda esta semana, probalmente ni este mes



Te refieres a la cuenta atrás para Dubai o para Fase 2?

Lo de Dubai será esta semana seguro, la fase 2 entre Febrero y Abril seguramente


----------



## BigJoe (8 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Te refieres a la cuenta atrás para Dubai o para Fase 2?
> 
> Lo de Dubai será esta semana seguro, la fase 2 entre Febrero y Abril seguramente



Te veo super seguro tio de lo de Dubai, yo sigo earth en Facebook y Twitter pero no mencionan nade de eso, y lo que dices de Nathaniel, el solo mencionaba que haría una cuenta atrás, croe que no dijo cuando shur


----------



## D_M (8 Feb 2021)

Vendo propiedades clase 2 de calidad (no formas de palo ni nada raro), en zonas totalmente pobladas, y en zonas muy relevantes de Earth 2, en la megaciudad "E2THEBOSS" y en Grand Bassa, ambos sitios siendo parte del país de Liberia. Todo dando descuentos muy buenos considerando la calidad de los terrenos. Hoy ya vendí 2 terrenos que eran parte del lote, asi que si os interesa, os recomiendo que compréis rápido:

$15,00 - (41,22% Descuento) => Earth 2
$18,75 - (31.12% Descuento) => Earth 2
$25,00 - (36.09% Descuento) => Earth 2
$62,50 - (29.34% Descuento) => Earth 2


----------



## talosweb (8 Feb 2021)

Ojo a esto


----------



## danteael (8 Feb 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Ojo a esto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 567681



Esto ya es información relevante. Ya no tiene sentido comprar 4 parcelas separadas y será mejor comprar un área de 2x2.
A ver si informan de más detalles. Gracias por la info.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Feb 2021)

danteael dijo:


> Esto ya es información relevante. Ya no tiene sentido comprar 4 parcelas separadas y será mejor comprar un área de 2x2.
> A ver si informan de más detalles. Gracias por la info.




Dije que lo de las calles no tenía mucho sentido...


----------



## pepita (8 Feb 2021)

ah, que listos, ahora a liarnos a comprar parcelas grandes?
y se van a poder unir? porque yo voy poniendo salteadas pensando en rellenarlo luego.

Me he activado el 2FA , que la verdad no me gusta nada yo uso el pc, y como no me fiaba mucho he abierto una cuenta nueva pero tengo 0 euros.

Cuando haga pruebas os cuento, quiero ver si puedo comprarme propiedades de una a otra a 0.1 por ejemplo para traspasar de una cuenta a otra las propiedades, me da miedo lo del google autent. la gente protesta que pierde los tokens si pierdes el tfno, etc.

Alguien estais usando el 2FA? sirve sólo para sacar dinero o te pide autentificarte para loguearte, pagar, etc en otro dispositivo o en el mismo?


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ah, que listos, ahora a liarnos a comprar parcelas grandes?
> y se van a poder unir? porque yo voy poniendo salteadas pensando en rellenarlo luego.
> 
> Me he activado el 2FA , que la verdad no me gusta nada yo uso el pc, y como no me fiaba mucho he abierto una cuenta nueva pero tengo 0 euros.
> ...



Lo de que las parcelas se podrán unir, de eso puedes estar segura.
También dividir.

Lo de comprar haciendo calles no tiene sentido porque, claro, si las dejas libres, cualquiera puede plantar su totem en medio y se acabó la calle.
Y si compras las calles, para eso lo mejor es tener todo el terreno junto.

Comprar de manera salteada en una misma zona, no tiene sentido logístico alguno.


----------



## pepita (8 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo de que las parcelas se podrán unir, de eso puedes estar segura.
> También dividir.
> 
> Lo de comprar haciendo calles no tiene sentido porque, claro, si las dejas libres, cualquiera puede plantar su totem en medio y se acabó la calle.
> ...



ya lo sé, las salteadas quiero unirlas luego, pero ahora no quiero gastar pasta y si me llega para una con refers, la pongo, , lo hago porque quizá por educación nadie se meta en medio ya que hay sitio a patadas donde las estoy poniendo, y voy marcando terreno, no me acuerdo en qué fase se acaba lo de comprar voy a empezar a leer el principo del hilo


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ya lo sé, las salteadas quiero unirlas luego, pero ahora no quiero gastar pasta y si me llega para una con refers, la pongo, , lo hago porque *quizá por educación nadie se meta en medio *ya que hay sitio a patadas donde las estoy poniendo, y voy marcando terreno, no me acuerdo en qué fase se acaba lo de comprar voy a empezar a leer el principo del hilo



Tu candidez es entrañable.


----------



## pepita (8 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tu candidez es entrañable.





pepita dijo:


> ya lo sé, las salteadas quiero unirlas luego, pero ahora no quiero gastar pasta y si me llega para una con refers, la pongo, , lo hago porque quizá por educación nadie se meta en medio* ya que hay sitio a patadas donde las estoy poniendo*, y voy marcando terreno, no me acuerdo en qué fase se acaba lo de comprar voy a empezar a leer el principo del hilo



GRacias, tb podías haber remarcado esta parte! jajaja, cuando vea gente acercarse sé que soltaré la pasta! Maldito juego


----------



## pepita (8 Feb 2021)

vaya hombre, lo que imaginaba, si alguno probáis el 2FA por favor, contadnos


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> vaya hombre, lo que imaginaba, si alguno probáis el 2FA por favor, contadnos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 567831



A mi estos sistemas una vez empezado el jusgo me dan mucho pkr culo. Luego hay fallos y a ver que coño haces ya con toda la pasta metida. Hasta que no lo vea muy claro yo no le doy a eso


----------



## pepita (8 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> A mi estos sistemas una vez empezado el jusgo me dan mucho pkr culo. Luego hay fallos y a ver que coño haces ya con toda la pasta metida. Hasta que no lo vea muy claro yo no le doy a eso



Había escrito una parrafada pero la borro, prefiero reservarme mi opinión, porque potencial le veo mucho , pero...alguna cosa clama al cielo, en fin demosle tiempo


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Feb 2021)

Joder. Han quitado PayPal para comprar.


----------



## pepita (8 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Joder. Han quitado PayPal para comprar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 567840
> 
> ...




pues me quedo sin comprar en Dubai, ni en ningún sitio más y no seré la única, en fin,


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo de comprar haciendo calles no tiene sentido porque, claro, si las dejas libres, cualquiera puede plantar su totem en medio y se acabó la calle.
> Y si compras las calles, para eso lo mejor es tener todo el terreno junto.



Habitualmente los que hacen las calles previamente se han asegurado de apropiarse de grandes extensiones en el centro de la Megacity que están proyectando. En esos proyectos las calles tienen sentido como reclamo. Ayudan a organizar las construcciones (delimitan la frontera o el centro de la ciudad de la periferia), además de que sirven para que los usuarios encuentren más reconocible, atractiva e interesante la distribución (de ahí los dibujitos) y, por tanto, acaben invirtiendo ahí en lugar de en otra Megacity con menos orden.

Con lo cual, el "aparejador" que ha invertido en una o varias parcelas centrales de gran tamaño y una líneas adyacentes a modo de carreteras por unos pocos cent/tile, ve alegremente como se revaloriza su inversión cuando miles de earthianos se suman a su proyecto y construyen a su alrededor. Al principio sí se tendía a invertir aunque no hubiera orden (ejemplo: Eye of Sahara), pero ahora mismo las grandes ciudades se están desarrollando donde hay orden.


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Joder. Han quitado PayPal para comprar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 567840
> 
> ...



Ostias no jodas. Ya que habia conseguido dominarlo. Y ahora como cojones lo hacemos. Yo paso de meter tarjetas de credito. A los creadores que cojones les ha dado?


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Feb 2021)

Como meteis dinero o lo sacais de villaburbuja? Con tarjeta de credito a pelo?

Luego por el cambio de divisa os cobran o algo? Os cobran intereses? 

Joder que cabrones quitar el paypal. A mi me huele raro todo


----------



## D_M (9 Feb 2021)

Shane está dando un comunicado en Discord:

*ShaneToday at 12:07 AM*
1/5 Dear Earth 2 Users. It is hard to believe that Earth 2 launched only 3 months ago. The past 7 weeks have kept our whole team run off our feet but we accept these are good problems to have and we thank you for your understanding as we deal with the hyper growth we received, something that not many companies, or people, ever get to experience. Since late December we have spent a lot of time fixing and improving things while also trying to scale things, plan for things, partner with companies, keep the community updated, accommodate dialogue from some of the biggest VCs in the world, fast track phase 2, process withdrawals, manage user accounts, support users, continue building and planning for the game, expand the team, maintain weekly meetings between 5 internal teams, review opportunities, receive and act on advice, negotiate deals plus a multitude of other problems, tasks and requirements that need to be addressed when you grow so fast. Records have been set, there is no doubt. We already have a lot of stories to tell, and those stories would certainly shed light on many things taking place right now, but those are stories for another day. Earth 2 is bigger than all of that right now. A large part of our team is still focusing on improving withdrawals and support, that has not changed, however, we want to give our followers an update on what we are also working on, what to expect and a few changes taking place now and why.


----------



## D_M (9 Feb 2021)

2/5 *MapBox* Earth 2 is extremely excited to announce a partnership with Mapbox moving forward! Many of you will know that Mapbox already powers location for some of the biggest apps in the world like Snap, Facebook, Strava, and Tableau. Our teams are already working together to enhance and deliver exciting new features which will begin taking the Earth 2 map experience to a whole new level! A more official announcement is coming, so please stay tuned to the Mapbox Showcase page, as we will highlight exciting developments in a promotion that will go out to over 1 million developers worldwide! We are extremely excited about what our two teams can achieve both in the short and long term! *Essence* Around the middle of February our team will commence final testing for Essence distribution on properties. If all goes well we would hope to roll that out quickly which will add to the gameplay already available. To recap, every property will create Essence over time and Essence boosts on your properties will be available for purchase using E$ credit.


----------



## D_M (9 Feb 2021)

3/5 *Teleportation* Teleportation will be very special on Earth 2. Teleporters will allow users to locate and visit your properties via a unique name you can register for each property, making it a lot easier for people to find you. Having a good name for your property will certainly make your property stand out and no two properties will have the same teleportation names. Each property will come equipped with it's own standard teleporter capable of using the Property Deed as a co-ordinate for other users to teleport to. Essence, once available, will be used to upgrade your property's standard teleporter to one that will allow you to register a unique name, so long as the name is available and not taken by another property. Other users will be able to then use this name to access your property instantly. Larger properties will get the ability to upgrade their teleporters and in turn register shorter names given the larger presence they have on Earth 2. Teleportation will begin very early in Phase 2 and will initially be supported via web interface. Earth 2 has acquired a 2 character domain name that will act as a gateway to teleport directly to these properties on Earth 2. Essentially properties could be thought of as futuristic web portals, much the same way that web pages became popular in the late 90s and early 00s, and will be the way to navigate and find things quickly on Earth 2.


----------



## D_M (9 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> vaya hombre, lo que imaginaba, si alguno probáis el 2FA por favor, contadnos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 567831



Ese problema se soluciona abriendo Google Authenticator -> Settings -> Sync time.


----------



## Blackest (9 Feb 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Ojo a esto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 567681



Tiene sentido que 4 parcelas den mas que 1, es de cajón y no contemplo otra cosa. La cuestión es si la relación es proporcional o mas bien potencial.

Es decir que si una parcela da X recursos 4 parcelas den mas de 4X


Le Fanu dijo:


> Joder. Han quitado PayPal para comprar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 567840
> 
> ...



Esto es una autentica mierda, no se en que piensan para quitar un sistema de pago como PayPal


----------



## D_M (9 Feb 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Esto es una autentica mierda, no se en que piensan para quitar un sistema de pago como PayPal



Paypal tiene una política de retener grandes cantidades de dinero transferido por varios meses, y eso ha jodido a mucha gente a la hora de querer recibir su dinero, por eso han cambiado.


----------



## hornblower (9 Feb 2021)

4/5 *Dubai* Dubai and UAE are definitely heating up and coming soon. Any land that has been illegally acquired there will be wiped clean, so do yourself a favor and don’t buy it from others! There will be a countdown and that countdown will be longer than 24 hours, but we cannot say by how much. We realise some members of the community do not want a countdown, however, it seems to be the fairest option to give people equal opportunity to prepare. We imagine most users will be trying to purchase with E$ credit already on their account as that would be the fastest way to process the payment and property deed, but if you do choose direct credit card payment be aware that there may be delays. We will try to set a time that is reasonable for people for all various time zones around the world. *Earth 2 Pay* Earth 2 has implemented its own payment option which is a lot more cost effective for us to operate, meaning we have faster access to more funds we can allocate to the growth and development of Earth 2 and for it's users. Presently we offer Visa and MasterCard, but our system will be able to adapt to numerous other payment methods in the near future making it more convenient for users from varying demographics. We also offer direct deposit via TransferWise.
We are removing PayPal as a payment option but we are working on adding more payment options. In the next few weeks payments may only be made via Visa, MasterCard and TransferWise, so please plan ahead should you wish to have credits available for certain events.


----------



## D_M (9 Feb 2021)

*ShaneToday at 1:04 AM*
4/5 *Dubai* Dubai and UAE are definitely heating up and coming soon. Any land that has been illegally acquired there will be wiped clean, so do yourself a favor and don’t buy it from others! There will be a countdown and that countdown will be longer than 24 hours, but we cannot say by how much. We realise some members of the community do not want a countdown, however, it seems to be the fairest option to give people equal opportunity to prepare. We imagine most users will be trying to purchase with E$ credit already on their account as that would be the fastest way to process the payment and property deed, but if you do choose direct credit card payment be aware that there may be delays. We will try to set a time that is reasonable for people for all various time zones around the world. *Earth 2 Pay* Earth 2 has implemented its own payment option which is a lot more cost effective for us to operate, meaning we have faster access to more funds we can allocate to the growth and development of Earth 2 and for it's users. Presently we offer Visa and MasterCard, but our system will be able to adapt to numerous other payment methods in the near future making it more convenient for users from varying demographics. We also offer direct deposit via TransferWise.
We are removing PayPal as a payment option but we are working on adding more payment options. In the next few weeks payments may only be made via Visa, MasterCard and TransferWise, so please plan ahead should you wish to have credits available for certain events.


----------



## D_M (9 Feb 2021)

5/5 *Earth 2 Terrain Video* Our team has been so excited to release this video as it will give an insight into what one of the Phase 3 terrain biomes will look like and most importantly will display what has been developed to date and why that development is special. Though Phase 3 will be some time away, the video will give you all a clear idea of how far we have already come and what we are striving toward and, once this video is released, we can begin to share other advancements toward Phase 3 more frequently as we move forward through Phase 2. The video will be released this week and a countdown will begin on our website over the next 36 hours.. *Advertising* We are hoping to soon begin testing advertising roll outs on the current mapping display. These are early days but we are exploring ways that will also benefit users when ads are displayed on their property through the map view. The beginning of Phase 2 is almost upon us. We imagine Phase 2 will run for some time and include many updates as it is played out mainly in 2D. But it may also include various 3D features on different platforms and applications as they become available. We have been blown away by some of the megacities and planning that has clearly taken place by the community, so much so that we are looking at ways to reward users working together and we are looking at ways we can allow users to potentially reposition existing tiles where free space is available. Throughout Phase 2 you will be able to customise your properties a lot more and advance their technical abilities while mining resources that will be used throughout Phase 2 and beyond. * and the first glimpse into the Earth 2 Terrain System*


----------



## hornblower (9 Feb 2021)

Vamos, que ellos tienen que ganar más pasta y nosotros que nos jodamos


----------



## Le Fanu (9 Feb 2021)

Lo de Dubai y PayPal es el resumen perfecto. Quitando PayPal las compras van a ser mucho más lentas, con lo cual van a obligar a la gente a que añada crédito E$ a la cuenta para estar prevenidos y agilizar el momento de adquisición.

Es un WIN-WIN para ellos.


----------



## D_M (9 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Lo de Dubai y PayPal es el resumen perfecto. Quitando PayPal las compras van a ser mucho más lentas, con lo cual van a obligar a la gente a que añada crédito E$ a la cuenta para estar prevenidos y agilizar el momento de adquisición.
> 
> Es un WIN-WIN para ellos.



Joder, como os enfocais en lo malo.
La peña que pilló el tile a $0,15 y lo vendió a $5, ganó una cantidad de pasta cojonuda, y en la que salga lo de Dubai, esa oportunidad se nos brinda a los que no fuímos de los primeros, asi que ando polla en mano empalmado esperando el countdown de Shane y su puta madre para empezar a comprar tiles en Dubai como un cabrón.


----------



## Blackest (9 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Joder, como os enfocais en lo malo.
> La peña que pilló el tile a $0,15 y lo vendió a $5, ganó una cantidad de pasta cojonuda, y en la que salga lo de Dubai, esa oportunidad se nos brinda a los que no fuímos de los primeros, asi que ando polla en mano empalmado esperando el countdown de Shane y su puta madre para empezar a comprar tiles en Dubai como un cabrón.



Todo el mundo va a pensar lo mismo, va a haber puñaladas por Dubai. Como me las pueda pillar a 0,1$ com compro 300 por lo menos


----------



## talosweb (9 Feb 2021)

Al parecer, pagando se podrá acelerar el proceso por el que dan Esencia las propiedades. He entendido bien??

No me mola. La distinción de quien mete más o menos pasta y consigue más recursos ya se hace a la hora de adquisición de baldosas. Si va a haber que apoquinar de constante... mal asunto


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Feb 2021)

¿Qué es eso de Dubai?


----------



## Silverado72 (9 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso de Dubai?



Que van a abrir a la venta Emiratos Arabes Unidos , que incluyen Dubai. Hasta ahora no se podía.

Y si, han quitado el botón de pago con PayPal. Imagino que les cobraban mucho.


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Que van a abrir a la venta Emiratos Arabes Unidos , que incluyen Dubai. Hasta ahora no se podía.
> 
> Y si, han quitado el botón de pago con PayPal. Imagino que les cobraban mucho.



Yo tenia ese medio de pago. Como pago o cobro ahora? Directamente con tarjeta? Cobran cargos por usarla? Se puede meter una de prepago? Joder que puto lio


----------



## automono (9 Feb 2021)

pues a mi me sale el boton de pagar por paypal... lo que no se si funcionara todavia


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Feb 2021)

automono dijo:


> pues a mi me sale el boton de pagar por paypal... lo que no se si funcionara todavia



Alomejor es solo para los que se meten en la opcion 2FA (creo que era asi)


----------



## Silverado72 (9 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alomejor es solo para los que se meten en la opcion 2FA (creo que era asi)



Es cierto que yo tengo la opción 2FA de autentificación.


----------



## automono (9 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alomejor es solo para los que se meten en la opcion 2FA (creo que era asi)



no, lo del 2fa ese no lo he hecho, lo considero un coñazo, lo de tener que andar con la aplicación de google y tal...


----------



## Silverado72 (9 Feb 2021)

automono dijo:


> no, lo del 2fa ese no lo he hecho, lo considero un coñazo, lo de tener que andar con la aplicación de google y tal...



Puede ser eso, sin 2FA tienes PayPal y con 2FA no tienes el botón de PayPal. A ver que dice la gente.


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Puede ser eso, sin 2FA tienes PayPal y con 2FA no tienes el botón de PayPal. A ver que dice la gente.



Pues no le doy a 2FA ni de coña. No podeis volver atras?


----------



## pepita (9 Feb 2021)

no, paypal está quitado aunque te salga el botón
ya he faltado a mi palabra y he probado a pagar con tarjeta, ha llegado en el acto y no he visto nada raro

Para sacar ya veremos, al final tendremos que abrir cuenta en el transferwise ese que están empeñados, pero como dicen que pondrán mas métodos de pago...., yo no uso ningún otro, tenian que haber hecho una cripto desde el principio.


----------



## pepita (9 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pues no le doy a 2FA ni de coña. No podeis volver atras?



si, lo puedes desactivar en settings


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> no, paypal está quitado aunque te salga el botón
> ya he faltado a mi palabra y he probado a pagar con tarjeta, ha llegado en el acto y no he visto nada raro
> 
> Para sacar ya veremos, al final tendremos que abrir cuenta en el transferwise ese que están empeñados, pero como dicen que pondrán mas métodos de pago...., yo no uso ningún otro, tenian que haber hecho una cripto desde el principio.



Peronal final van a sacar cripto? Yo esto lo veria muy bien y le podria dar al juego un empujon de cojones. Tengamos en cuenta lo de moda que se esta poniendo las criptos. Si se viraliza ahi si podemos dar un buen pelotazo.

Lo que no se es como lo mezclarian con el juego. Yonla verdad esque entre mas pensando que esto se trataba de algo como una cripto que como un juego. 

Y estoy aqui para ganar pasta NO PARA PERDER EL TIEMPO EN JUEGUECITOS


----------



## pepita (9 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Peronal final van a sacar cripto? Yo esto lo veria muy bien y le podria dar al juego un empujon de cojones. Tengamos en cuenta lo de moda que se esta poniendo las criptos. Si se viraliza ahi si podemos dar un buen pelotazo.
> 
> Lo que no se es como lo mezclarian con el juego. Yonla verdad esque entre mas pensando que esto se trataba de algo como una cripto que como un juego.
> 
> Y estoy aqui para ganar pasta NO PARA PERDER EL TIEMPO EN JUEGUECITOS



no, no han dicho nada de criptos, estás invirtiendo en un juego, que puede ser EL JUEGO,


----------



## BigJoe (9 Feb 2021)

Leyendo a algunos os veo algo confundidos con el 2FA

Lo primero, es opcional y modfiicable, si tu lo activas lo puedes volver a desactivar desde settings, no hay nada raro.

Además otorga un nivel de seguridad extra, opcional, que solo puede dar más razones a potenciales jugadores/inversionistas con dudas.

PayPal se ha cancelado como opción pero Nathaniel ha dicho que no descartan su regreso en un futuro. 

Para aquellos interesados en comprar en Dubai, os aconsejo que añadis fondos para que el pago cuadno este disponible sea rápdio , y no hacerl con tarjeta.

Por cierto mi parcelita en el puerto de Singapur ha subido un 30% de rentabildiad, es el mayor peurto de Singapur


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> no, no han dicho nada de criptos, estás invirtiendo en un juego, que puede ser EL JUEGO,



Pues yo me estoy cansando.
Aquí no pasa nada.

Yo quiero esto:


Y hasta que no lo pongan, esto es un rollo.


----------



## BigJoe (9 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pues yo me estoy cansando.
> Aquí no pasa nada.
> 
> Yo quiero esto:
> ...



Yo te recomendaría que no animes a amigos o conocidos a invertir en esto, porque hay gente que lo ve como una especie de psoible pelotazo, otros solo como un juego, y dejando de lado las priomesas de los desarrolladores, es solamente Google Earth seccionado en parcelas, punto pelota.

¿Que puede dar algún el dia un pelotazo? Si, puede, de hecho ya tiene un interés creciente y lo más importante, gente metiendole dinero.

Pero por mucho que me joda admitirlo, no es nada descentralizado ,a diferenica del as criptos, un dia los desarrolladores puedeen restringitr transferencias con dinero real y dejar a todso con cara de tontos. Meter un poco de dinero, ver si algún día da rentabildiad e ya. 

De momento, los 14 desarrolladores solo están vendiendo promesas.


----------



## pepita (9 Feb 2021)

hombre meter unos eurillos y dejarlo ahí, yo si lo recomiendo, lo dificil es derjarlos ahí y olvidarse


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Feb 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Al parecer, pagando se podrá acelerar el proceso por el que dan Esencia las propiedades. He entendido bien??
> 
> No me mola. La distinción de quien mete más o menos pasta y consigue más recursos ya se hace a la hora de adquisición de baldosas. Si va a haber que apoquinar de constante... mal asunto



Sinlo plantean asi van mal. Porque no van a por el inversor. Van a por el ludopata. El primerones el que tiene la pasta. El segundo no tiene na de na.

Mal ritmo lleva esto. Y por supuesto espero que no requiera de tener el puto ordenador encendido todo el dia.

Me tenia que haber metido mejor en bitcoin en vez de esta mierda. Bitcoin sube y esto no


----------



## pepita (9 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Sinlo plantean asi van mal. Porque no van a por el inversor. Van a por el ludopata. El primerones el que tiene la pasta. El segundo no tiene na de na.
> 
> Mal ritmo lleva esto. Y por supuesto espero que no requiera de tener el puto ordenador encendido todo el dia.
> 
> Me tenia que haber metido mejor en bitcoin en vez de esta mierda. Bitcoin sube y esto no



bitcoin no fue fácil, habia que tener nervios de acero o saber muchisimo, yo no los tuve

pero lo pasamos bien comprando con burbucoinsl, aún tengo un ipod comprado con burbucoins, y un disco duro roto donde debería haber dogecoins


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Feb 2021)

Yo me pregunto una cosa.

¿Habilitarán algún modo "walking", es decir, como en un videojuego, que puedas caminar con un personaje por tu parcela o por otras?


----------



## Blackest (9 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pues yo me estoy cansando.
> Aquí no pasa nada.
> 
> Yo quiero esto:
> ...



Joder, eso mola, tendré que echarle un ojo


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Feb 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Joder, eso mola, tendré que echarle un ojo



Yo no sé lo que es eso, pero eso es la ostia puta.


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> no, no han dicho nada de criptos, estás invirtiendo en un juego, que puede ser EL JUEGO,



Es mas facil que se convierta en el gran chasco.

Por cierto creo haber visto algun video de los desarroyadores. Me parecio ver a uno vestido como una especie de yedi o algo asi. Pero que cojones hacen estos cantamañanas? XD


----------



## pepita (9 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo me pregunto una cosa.
> 
> ¿Habilitarán algún modo "walking", es decir, como en un videojuego, que puedas caminar con un personaje por tu parcela o por otras?



si, claro , se irá através de portales, y a todas tus propiedades les podrás dar un nombre, y se podrá acceder con ese nombre a todas desde cualquier punto, entiendo que será como un dominio, asi que id pensando nombres buenos por si luego chuta el juego, he entendido que los que tengan grandes propiedades tendrán subdominios, no sé qué es grandes propiedades, pero supongo que los subdominios serán para ir a las diferentes zonas


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Yo te recomendaría que no animes a amigos o conocidos a invertir en esto, porque hay gente que lo ve como una especie de psoible pelotazo, otros solo como un juego, y dejando de lado las priomesas de los desarrolladores, es solamente Google Earth seccionado en parcelas, punto pelota.
> 
> ¿Que puede dar algún el dia un pelotazo? Si, puede, de hecho ya tiene un interés creciente y lo más importante, gente metiendole dinero.
> 
> ...



Yo si no es por paypal no compro, ya he metido 100 euros y eso va a ser todo hasta ver que pasa.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (9 Feb 2021)

Algunos os vais de un extremo a otro con cualquier mínima novedad. Los desarrolladores de Earth 2 son gente seria, los que han hecho un mínimo de investigación sobre ellos así lo atestiguan. Esta gente ha tenido una idea genial, en el momento oportuno, y es un proyecto a largo plazo al que miles de personas de los 5 continentes han dado suficiente credibilidad como para meter dinero real en la plataforma. No son ellos los que han comparado esto a Bitcoin, pero algunas similitudes sí tienen y la más importante es que los que se bajen pronto del tren muy posiblemente se terminen arrepintiendo de ello e incluso volviendo, aunque ya no con las ventajas que tiene haber descubierto esto a los pocas semanas de ser creado.


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Algunos os vais de un extremo a otro con cualquier mínima novedad. Los desarrolladores de Earth 2 son gente seria, los que han hecho un mínimo de investigación sobre ellos así lo atestiguan. Esta gente ha tenido una idea genial, en el momento oportuno, y es un proyecto a largo plazo al que miles de personas de los 5 continentes han dado suficiente credibilidad como para meter dinero real en la plataforma. No son ellos los que han comparado esto a Bitcoin, pero algunas similitudes sí tienen y la más importante es que los que se bajen pronto del tren muy posiblemente se terminen arrepintiendo de ello e incluso volviendo, aunque ya no con las ventajas que tiene haber descubierto esto a los pocas semanas de ser creado.



Hay alguna forma de saber cuantos jugadores estan metidos ya en esto?

Lo que me flipa es el pastizal que han metido algunos. Se habla de gente que han metido mipes de dolares. Ya no se si seran los dueños disfrazados haciendo el agosto o k.

Lo que al final digo es lo que creo que muchos piensan. Esto lo hqcemos para dar el pelotazo. Almenos ese es mi caso. QUIERO PASTA GANSA A LO GRANDE CON EL MINIMO DE INVERSION. QUIERO EL NUEVO BITCOIN.

Para lograr eso van a tener que hacer que la gente crea en ello como cree en el bitcoin. Y la 7nica forma esque los que tienen pasta de verdad metan dinero en ello y al iguql que en el bitcoin minimo echarle de 5 a 8 años. Lurgo aparte lo de acelerar los procesos con pasta no me mola nlnada y no creo que meta nada mas. Eso ya no es inversion como bitcoin eso es de ser un cantamañanas. Si hace eso mucha gente va a desconfiar y se les puede caer el chiringuito


----------



## AK2 (9 Feb 2021)

*NUEVA INFORMACIÓN DE EARTH 2 *



@AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ*@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*@Elbrujo *8NBKTKKBOJ*@davitin *AZ0NQNNT41*@vilin *VD9QAZKOMT*@Profesor.Poopsnagle* I5W0Y8MC3Z*@DraghiEmpire* UKCBW0GA3J*@PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO* JCSU4TUNDB*@LostSouls* 9XZMANSUPJ*@LuiGi13* D9XNGHP8S3*@antoniussss* O4Z69PS8PR*@Minak *OSI7JR8M74*@hornblower* 9XZMANSUPJ*@Visrul *O9UM1XQGWS*@Kartal* O76OWLUYZ1*@Desmond Humes* O821T23FS7*@kaluza5 *VPZ3ANTME5*@Polo_00* Y8TLNLHT04*@Le Fanu *BIKXMV5FRY*@Silverado72* G5FLCU1DM5*@El_neutral* 2IZHKWM28F*@D_M* GCY1BDZ92H*@Don_Quijote* U5RJHT5W17*@EXTOUAREG* ZUAEZYLBH8*@EYE *U6DSNCUS4K*@danteael* CRWWXKU6YC*@Vargodoria *IN3WCJOAFN*@Boris I de Andorra *Z4V4YXB2HV*@TedKord *2TCB87G567*@Kurku* M441C39YOS*@Sin_Casa* WY95JSOWIE*@Toleandro Magno* 9K1PYYENBT*@pepita* 59IMI08LCV*@asiqué *RFFX0G539P*@A.Daimiel* 0FE5AP5ARE*@Remero *M04AH7ZAKN*@Carlos1 *9IGZ4RR4NP*@pasabaporaqui *MKARARMSMH*@talosweb *OY7AMBUMMP*@BigJoe *AMZY36CUV7*


*Gracias al aporte que ha hecho @D_M hago un resumen y traduzco de esta nueva información:*


- A mediados de Febrero, se realizarán las pruebas finales para establecer *Essence* en las propiedades. Con lo cuál posiblemente antes de Marzo ya se sumará al juego.

- Cada propiedad creará su propio *Essence con el tiempo* y se podrá adquirir más comprándolo con crédito.

- La *Teletransportación* permitirá a los usuarios localizar y visitar sus propiedades. Para que esto sea más fácil se puede editar el nombre de la propiedad que será único y no se podrá repetir _(aprovechad para buscar un buen nombre antes de que os lo quiten)_. Tener un buen nombre garantizará que la propiedad sea más atractiva.

- Cada propiedad tendrá su propio *Teletransportador* y se *actualizará *con recursos de Essence.

- Con un buen nombre, *otros usuarios podrán visitar tu propiedad* con más facilidad y cuando ellos quieran usando el Teletransportador.

- Las propiedades serán una especie de *páginas web futuristas*. Lo que se entenderá como una *nueva manera de navegar por la red y el planeta*. _(aportación personal: lo que viene siendo que podrás poner tu web en tu propiedad además de construir lo que tú quieras)_

- Se pondrán *anuncios* por todo Earth2 y buscan la manera de que los anuncios que estén en tu propiedad puedan ofrecerte *beneficio económico* también.

- El tema de los países bloqueados como *Emiratos Árabes Unidos*, llegará muy pronto. Cuando esto suceda, utilizarán una *cuenta atrás* de más de 24 horas para establecer un horario favorable para todos los usuarios de todos los países y así poder tener las mismas oportunidades.

- Se han dado cuenta que hay multitud de comunidades trabajando juntas para crear grandes ciudades. Están buscando la manera de *compensar a estas comunidades* por el gran trabajo que están haciendo _(aportación personal: seguramente Villa Burbuja también se beneficiará)_

- Earth 2 implementará *su propio sistema de pago* que será más rentable para ellos y más seguro para nosotros, además de garantizar la rapidez a la hora de gestionar pagos y retiros de dinero.

- En las *próximas 36 horas* comenzará una cuenta regresiva donde se publicará en primicia el vídeo que mostrará como será el terreno y el aspecto de Earth 2 en la Fase 3.


Vista previa en imagen de lo que podría ser la FASE 3:


----------



## Jebediah (9 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Vista previa en imagen de lo que podría ser la FASE 3:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 568124



Pillarse una avioneta y volar por esos terrenos... y aterrizar en tu jardín. Ponerle una ametralladora a la avioneta y dar caza a otro pavo que anda merodeando tu zona aérea.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> *Hay alguna forma de saber cuantos jugadores estan metidos ya en esto?*
> 
> Lo que me flipa es el pastizal que han metido algunos. Se habla de gente que han metido mipes de dolares. Ya no se si seran los dueños disfrazados haciendo el agosto o k.
> 
> ...



A fecha de la semana pasada, 265.000


----------



## Jebediah (9 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> *Lo que me flipa es el pastizal que han metido algunos. Se habla de gente que han metido mipes de dolares. Ya no se si seran los dueños disfrazados haciendo el agosto o k.*



A 6 cifras han llegado ya.


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> A fecha de la semana pasada, 265.000



A nivel mundial son poquitos (esto es bueno para nosotros). A ver si la cifra aumenta.

Seria interesante ver como la.cifra aumenta semanalmente. Para que la piramide crezca debe aumentar el chorrillo de gente


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *NUEVA INFORMACIÓN DE EARTH 2 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si es verdad que este puto foro sirve de una vez para algo util. Visto lo visto me alegro de las ultimas inversiones que hice en la villa


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> A 6 cifras han llegado ya.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 568128



Seran los hijos de bill gates. Veras cuando se entere su padre la somanta de ostias XD


----------



## AK2 (9 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> A ver si es verdad que este puto foro sirve de una vez para algo util



Si el juego lo peta, le estaremos haciendo una grandísima publicidad gratuita a @calopez con sólo haber bautizado la ciudad como Villa Burbuja.

@calopez (guiño) (guiño), compénsalo haciéndonos un poco más de caso joder...

PD: Y pon chincheta...


----------



## davitin (9 Feb 2021)

Se está volviendo un poco surrealista el juego este no?


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Si el juego lo peta, le estaremos haciendo una grandísima publicidad gratuita a @calopez con sólo haber bautizado la ciudad como Villa Burbuja.
> 
> @calopez (guiño) (guiño), compénsalo haciéndonos un poco más de caso joder...
> 
> PD: Y pon chincheta...



Joder ya te digo. Entonces le exigiremos a calopez dinero en publicidad o le cambiaremos el nombre a a lguna marca que lo pague como hacia el barsa. "VillaRAKUTEN" "VILLAUNICEF" "VILLACAMPOFRIO"


----------



## TedKord (9 Feb 2021)

Lo de la cuenta atrás rn Dubai será la hostia. Parecerá la Conquista del Oeste. Entiendo que para un humilde usuario desde su casa pillar monumentos y sitios históricos será imposible.


----------



## BigJoe (9 Feb 2021)

TedKord dijo:


> Lo de la cuenta atrás rn Dubai será la hostia. Parecerá la Conquista del Oeste. Entiendo que para un humilde usuario desde su casa pillar monumentos y sitios históricos será imposible.



Va a ser un caos y sus servidores johnny de mierda de 14 desarrolladores no podrán gestionarlo.

Eso si como campaña de marketing para atraer nuevos usuarios genial


----------



## BigJoe (9 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> A 6 cifras han llegado ya.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 568128



9 baldosas del Coliseo de Roma, el Templo de Bangok, hasta el estadio de lso Kansas Chiefs, son varias ya las ventas por seis cifras.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Se está volviendo un poco surrealista el juego este no?



¿En qué sentido?


----------



## Silverado72 (9 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Va a ser un caos y sus servidores johnny de mierda de 14 desarrolladores no podrán gestionarlo.
> 
> Eso si como campaña de marketing para atraer nuevos usuarios genial



Habrá que ver si han reinvertido parte de lo ya ganado en ampliar plantilla y equipamientos.

No creo que puedan retrasar mucho mas la puesta en entrada de parte de la fase 2. Han generado muchas expectativas, y algo tiene que materializarse pronto. Tal vez lo que dice AK2, la producción de Esencia a finales de este mes o principios de marzo.


----------



## davitin (9 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿En qué sentido?



Teletransportes y no se qué hostias.


----------



## automono (9 Feb 2021)

por ahora no le veo mucho futuro "revendiendo" tiles.
Hay tiles de sobra para mucha peña... ... 

Se necesita que esto tenga "algo más" que haga que la gente necesite tiles, porque si todos compramos para vender, como no haya una demanda exponencial, van a ser los euros peor gastados de nuestra vida.
Vamos, que me da que ahora mismo se gana más dinero creando aspectos y minijuegos de roblox.


----------



## Silverado72 (9 Feb 2021)

automono dijo:


> por ahora no le veo mucho futuro "revendiendo" tiles.
> Hay tiles de sobra para mucha peña... ...
> 
> Se necesita que esto tenga "algo más" que haga que la gente necesite tiles, porque si todos compramos para vender, como no haya una demanda exponencial, van a ser los euros peor gastados de nuestra vida.
> Vamos, que me da que ahora mismo se gana más dinero creando aspectos y minijuegos de roblox.



Por eso mismo es clave que implementen en la fase 2 el "paisaje": todos los cuadrados no vendidos quedarían fuera de mercado, salvo para los que produzcan Esencia o produzcan otro recurso. Eso revitalizaria el mercado de cuadrados con propietario.

De todos modos, hay algo de mercado, aunque lo que se vende es mas bien por debajo del precio oficial. Yo mismo he comprado un par de propiedades en Isla Burbuja-Moheli. Una de ellas habia sido transaccionada cinco veces, en algun caso a perdidas( aunque imagino que el propietario la habia adquirido con referidos ) o con ganacias ligeras de unas decenas de céntimos.


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Feb 2021)

automono dijo:


> por ahora no le veo mucho futuro "revendiendo" tiles.
> Hay tiles de sobra para mucha peña... ...
> 
> Se necesita que esto tenga "algo más" que haga que la gente necesite tiles, porque si todos compramos para vender, como no haya una demanda exponencial, van a ser los euros peor gastados de nuestra vida.
> Vamos, que me da que ahora mismo se gana más dinero creando aspectos y minijuegos de roblox.



Opino igual. 

Si de verdad quieren hacer que el juego avance y meter gente a lo bestia deberian tratar de crear su propia cripto y de alguna manera entrelazarla con el juego. 

Las criptos estan en auge y con la viralizacion del juego podriamos tener el pelotazo del siglo. 

Asi no lo dejarian en un simple juego paco y le darian un toque de inversion al asunto que es lo que atrae a los peces gordos y el dinero negro.

Tambien deberian conseguir que se pudiera blanquear el dinero negro de alguna manera como hace el bitcoin.


----------



## Kartal (9 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> No creo que puedan retrasar mucho mas la puesta en entrada de parte de la fase 2. Han generado muchas expectativas, y algo tiene que materializarse pronto. Tal vez lo que dice AK2, la producción de Esencia a finales de este mes o principios de marzo.



Dijeron que la Fase 2 comenzaría "en el 1er cuarto de 2021", es decir como máximo el 31 de marzo. Yo dije entre febrero y abril por darles un poco de margen, y además es mejor que lo saquen cuando esté todo bien comprobado y sin bugs gordos, pero es obvio que ya llevan un trabajo hecho detrás.


----------



## Kartal (9 Feb 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Al parecer, pagando se podrá acelerar el proceso por el que dan Esencia las propiedades. He entendido bien??
> 
> No me mola. La distinción de quien mete más o menos pasta y consigue más recursos ya se hace a la hora de adquisición de baldosas. Si va a haber que apoquinar de constante... mal asunto



Uno de los desarrolladores (Wolfgang) contestó a una pregunta de ese tipo y dejó claro que no será un 'pay to win'.


----------



## BigJoe (9 Feb 2021)

Yo veo dos cosas que son a prior contradictorias.

Por un lado nos dicen que vamos a poder edificar, extraer recuros, vaya, como si fuera un sims o civilization 3d

Por el otro nos dicen que será una aplicación virtual donde podremos ver los edificios del mundo real pero editados por nosotros

Pero por otro lado dicen que en la fase dos parece ser que elimianrán los edificios "reales"


----------



## pepita (9 Feb 2021)

TedKord dijo:


> Lo de la cuenta atrás rn Dubai será la hostia. Parecerá la Conquista del Oeste. Entiendo que para un humilde usuario desde su casa pillar monumentos y sitios históricos será imposible.



Nos vamos a tener que poner el despertador, que estos llevan los horarios contrarios
Nos hace falta un sniper como en ebay


----------



## Kartal (9 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Yo veo dos cosas que son a prior contradictorias.
> 
> Por un lado nos dicen que vamos a poder edificar, extraer recuros, vaya, como si fuera un sims o civilization 3d
> 
> ...



¿Dónde han dicho eso? Es la primera vez que leo algo de eso. Otra cosa es que la gente que tenga esas parcelas quiera recrear los edificios que hay en la realidad.


----------



## BigJoe (9 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Nos vamos a tener que poner el despertador, que estos llevan los horarios contrarios
> Nos hace falta un sniper como en ebay



Quienes tengan bots se NVTRIRAN y el resto de los mortales, la ralea si acaso alguna parcelita en la mitad de la nada de Dubai


----------



## pepita (9 Feb 2021)

.pues tendrían que poner eso de que "eres una persona" al comprar, mi lenguaje técnico es paupérrimo


----------



## pepita (9 Feb 2021)

yo intentaré en Abu Dhabi u otro emirato, porque todo el mundo está ciego con Dubai


----------



## BigJoe (9 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> .pues tendrían que poner eso de que "eres una persona" al comprar, mi lenguaje técnico es paupérrimo



Si, te entiendo, los captcha de toda la vida.


----------



## hornblower (9 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Por eso mismo es clave que implementen en la fase 2 el "paisaje": todos los cuadrados no vendidos quedarían fuera de mercado, salvo para los que produzcan Esencia o produzcan otro recurso. Eso revitalizaria el mercado de cuadrados con propietario.
> 
> De todos modos, hay algo de mercado, aunque lo que se vende es mas bien por debajo del precio oficial. Yo mismo he comprado un par de propiedades en Isla Burbuja-Moheli. Una de ellas habia sido transaccionada cinco veces, en algun caso a perdidas( aunque imagino que el propietario la habia adquirido con referidos ) o con ganacias ligeras de unas decenas de céntimos.



Yo tengo entendido que se van a seguir vendiendo tiles pero que el terreno no construido va a ser paisaje


----------



## EYE (9 Feb 2021)

Bajo mi punto de vista OVR tiene mejor pinta que Earth2.

No solo porque se apoya en _Ethereum_ Blockchain, sino porque además tiene aplicación móvil donde la interactuación virtual con el mundo real está mucho más clara y desarrollada que en Earth 2.

OVR - The decentralized world scale augmented reality platform. OVR is a worldwide, open-source, AR platform powered by the Ethereum Blockchain.

Lo que si que tengo claro es que la VIRTUALIZACIÓN va a ser el sistema de organización descentralizada del futuro.
Uno o varios mundos virtuales nos ayudarán a complementar nuestra realidad diaria de tal forma que logremos un mundo más sostenible.

Quizás con la realidad virtual aplicada a nuestro día a día empiezan a tener sentido afirmaciones salidas del foro de Davos como *"En 2030 no tendrás nada y serás feliz"*

Jose Alfonso Hernando os lo explica mejor:


Apple estaría trabajando en unas gafas VR de 3000 dolares
Facebook trabaja en unas nuevas gafas VR ¿ OCULUS QUEST 3 ?


----------



## Polo_00 (9 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *NUEVA INFORMACIÓN DE EARTH 2 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muy buen trabajo de actualización, no lo dejes, yo te agradezco el curro e imagino que los demás también.


----------



## pepita (9 Feb 2021)

EYE dijo:


> Bajo mi punto de vista OVR tiene mejor pinta que Earth2.
> 
> No solo porque se apoya en _Ethereum_ Blockchain, sino porque además tiene aplicación móvil donde la interactuación virtual con el mundo real está mucho más clara y desarrollada que en Earth 2.
> 
> ...



Mejor pinta quizá, pero posibilidades de llegar a mucha mas gente de momento las tiene E2, va a depender de lo que inviertan , el equipo que formen y quien los financie, E2 tiene mucha gente dispuesta a invertir parece


----------



## Polo_00 (9 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Mejor pinta quizá, pero posibilidades de llegar a mucha mas gente de momento las tiene E2, va a depender de lo que inviertan , el equipo que formen y quien los financie, E2 tiene mucha gente dispuesta a invertir parece




Estoy de acuerdo, quizás pueda ser mejor, pero el que se lleva la palma de momento y parece que va a seguir siendo así es EARTH2, siendo egoista, realmente me da igual que uno sea mejor que otro, me importa el número de inversores y cuantos más mejor, esto es como whatsapp y telegram, yo personalmente creo que telegram es mejor, mayor seguridad, mayor número de personas en los grupos, más opciones de todo, pero el que se sigue usando a día de hoy después de más de 10 años es whatsapp.


----------



## danteael (9 Feb 2021)

Que alguien con Twitter le mande un mensaje a Elon Musk y le enlace a la web de earth2 para ver si invierte un 1% de lo que ha metido en bitcoin. El solo hecho de comentarlo u opinar va a hacer que lo vean millones de personas.


----------



## pepita (9 Feb 2021)

danteael dijo:


> Que alguien con Twitter le mande un mensaje a Elon Musk y le enlace a la web de earth2 para ver si invierte un 1% de lo que ha metido en bitcoin. El solo hecho de comentarlo u opinar va a hacer que lo vean millones de personas.



Eh, espera que compremos en los Emiratos


----------



## talosweb (9 Feb 2021)

Lo que tenían que hacer es convertir los Essences en crypto


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Feb 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Lo que tenían que hacer es convertir los Essences en crypto



Absolutamente deacuerdo contigo. Si quieren que esto funcione tienen que meter criptos si o si. Yo tb lo llegue a pensar. Y tener parcelas una forma mas de minar o algo asi. Que la gente pueda comprar criptos essence fuera del juego


----------



## hornblower (9 Feb 2021)

EYE dijo:


> Bajo mi punto de vista OVR tiene mejor pinta que Earth2.
> 
> No solo porque se apoya en _Ethereum_ Blockchain, sino porque además tiene aplicación móvil donde la interactuación virtual con el mundo real está mucho más clara y desarrollada que en Earth 2.
> 
> ...



son como clones, Earth 2 también parece que apunta a la publicidad, y eso personalmente me parece posible pero una mierda. Imaginaros publicidad personalizada tipo Google pero ya además geolocalizada...
También las criptos; la diferencia actual sería el uso del móvil, pero Earth 2 no la contempla en estos momentos por falta de tiempo, están en pañales


----------



## BigJoe (9 Feb 2021)

No es una crítica, es una mera observación que me llama la atención.

En FC earth 2 apenas genera interés, no veo hilos nuevos y el hilo principal lleva días sin ser comentado, mucho menos tuvieron la iniciativa de este foro de haceru na Villa Shurmano o algo así.

Una lástima porque nos podríamos beneficiar de su dinero invertido


----------



## Cyrote de Bergerac (10 Feb 2021)

Voy a dar mi opinión acerca de Earth2.

Me enteré de este proyecto no hace ni un mes por este mismo hilo. Al principio lo vi como una suerte de esquema ponzi al que quizás me podría sumar para ganar algo de dinero si no era el último pardillo en vender. Viendo lo que habían subido ya los precios, sobre todo en lugares donde en teoría valdría más la pena comprar, como en USA, me dio la impresión de que yo ya llegaba muy tarde. Pero bueno, todo esto es relativo, porque en su día también pensé que llegaba tarde al Bitcoin cuando se le empezó a dar bombo en los medios y ya estaba la unidad a 300 euros, "demasiado inflado y burbujeado", pero mira ahora. Bien habría hecho metiendo pasta en Bitcoin.

Con eso no estoy diciendo que Earth2 sea como el Bitcoin, para nada. De hecho invertir en ellos no tiene nada que ver más allá de estar metiendo dinero en comprar "humo". Para empezar el Bitcoin tiene una utilidad real, que es servir como medio de pago electrónico relativamente anónimo y rápido. Vale que no te lo acepten para pagar el alquiler, hipoteca o hacer la compra, es decir, los gastos más comunes, pero en algunos sitios si que lo aceptan y en otros no es que lo acepten como un medio de pago más, es que es directamente el único que aceptan, y ya el que quiera entender que entienda. Su mayor problema y lo que genera desconfianza a la hora de aceptarlo como pago es la volatilidad de su valor, que depende únicamente "del mercado" (me voy a contener y no voy a poner el gif de Rato). Es decir, si tú tienes una tienda y aceptas un pago por digamos, 1.5 BTC (ya sé que es mucho, pero no me apetece poner tropecientos decimales) que equivalen a x euros, mañana te puedes encontrar con que esos 1.5 BTC valen la mitad si los leones que manipulan el mercado se ponen a dumpear como locos. Resultado, has perdido dinero absurdamente por aceptar un pago en BTC, cuando tú lo único que quieres son euros que es lo que te sirve para cubrir tus gastos mensuales. Aunque también podría ocurrir lo contrario y que su valor suba y entonces salgas ganando. Es un poco una lotería.

Otra diferencia fundamental es que mientras que BTC es descentralizado mediante la cadena de bloques, y muyyyy dificilmente manipulable por terceros, Earth2 depende únicamente de sus creadores. Cualquier día se pueden pirar con la pasta y dejar a todo el mundo tirado y lo único que podríamos hacer es llorar y patalear en los foros. O que a cierto usuario por cualquier motivo arbitrario le hagan un "expropiese" al más puro estilo Hugo Chavez.

Dicho esto paso a hablar ya más de Earth2, pero es que creo que esta comparación es necesaria para entender las inversiones, ya que como BTC es un medio de pago que puede contener tropecientos decimales puede subir hasta la luna si hace falta, no pasaría nada, todo depende del valor que le den sus usuarios. En cambio en Earth2 cambia mucho la cosa, porque el valor digamos máximo de un recuadro depende o debería depender de la rentabilidad que le puedas sacar en un futuro, y eso depende de muchas cosas, como de donde esté situado y que se pueda hacer con él, pero ni con esas porque todo esto está muy en el aire.

Personalmente creo que todo depende de que acaben implementado algún sistema de realidad aumentada con tiendas y sobre todo publicidad y que puedas alquilar espacios a los anunciantes y cosas así. Para extender esto ayudaría también que integraran algún jueguecito de realidad aumentada para chavales atolondrados estilo Pokemon Go que les haga ir por ahí mirando a través de la cámara del móvil buscando bichos, tesoros o lo que sea y de paso vean la publi.

Si al final no hacen nada de esto acabaría dando igual donde compres los cuadrados y mucha gente habría dilapidado dinero absurdamente comprando en USA a 40 dólares el cuadrado cuando en la Cochinchina los podría haber adquirido por 0.40 para al final poder hacer lo mismo con ellos.

Yo personalmente he apostado por la posibilidad de la RA por lo que me estoy haciendo con terrenos con buena afluencia de gente como plazas, sitios de terrazas, parques y centros comerciales. Pero soy consciente que esto es tirar una moneda al aire. Los creadores han sido listos y han sabido jugar con el FOMO (sensación de urgencia, no querer llegar el último y perder el tren) hablando vagamente de posibilidades futuras y sobre todo manipulando el mercado incrementando el precio de los tiles libres de un país según se vayan vendiendo más en él. Estos precios como decía antes no podrán subir hasta el infinito como en el BTC porque esos tiles serán rentables solo hasta cierto punto y dejará de valer la pena la inversión. Entonces en teoría el mercado se centrará en pujas y ofertas por los terrenos previamente adquiridos por otros usuarios a precios más razonables.

Sobre el tema que se comentaba de que pueden coger la pasta y huir pero que no lo van a hacer porque son gente seria y verían dañada su reputación... con todo lo que han recogido les sudarían muchísimo los cojones lo que pensaran de ellos, sinceramente. O si no también pueden hacer cualquier mierda para salir del paso y decir que han cumplido, yo que sé, una especie de granjitas del facebook y adiós.

Dicho todo esto parece que solo estoy echando mierda en el proyecto, pero más bien trato de ser realista. Por ahora son todo promesas y no hay nada más aparte de comprar casillas en un mapa, todo como inversión a futuro, sin saber muy bien como será ese futuro. Entre las cosas que mencionaban era que tenían un sistema del copón para generar terreno en 3D, pero dando ya a entender que lo tenían hecho... ¿entonces porque no lo enseñan en un trailer? es perder una buena oportunidad de atraer más gente, no le veo el sentido. Y el tener una hoja de ruta "confidencial" pues no da tampoco demasiada confianza, la verdad. Por ahí hay un proyecto similar pero centrado en la RA, OVR se llama, con un documento muy completo especificando las posibilidades y con su hoja de ruta bien definida.

También me chirría que sea tan poca gente para un proyecto tan ambicioso. Unas de las últimas noticias fue que ficharon a un modelador 3D para el equipo. UNO. ¿En serio? No sé, igual tienen pensado liarse a comprar assets como locos, que quizás sería lo suyo y más teniendo en cuenta lo bien que les ha salido el "kickstarter" a la hora de recaudar.

Por otro lado, el tema de la VR... a mí personalmente me llamó mucho la atención desde que salieron las primeras noticias del primer prototipo de Palmer Luckey en 2013, y hace un par de años me hice con unas Lenovo Explorer con la oferta a 200 euros por estar ya a un precio razonable y no a esos precios disparatados. Las uso ocasionalmente y es algo bastante curioso, pero las cosas como son, es algo muy de nicho y de 4 frikis. Más vale que se centren en RA desde el móvil si quieren ser prácticos y sobre todo pensar en la pela.

Además, nadie sabe si cuando esto esté ya funcionando de verdad va a ser un éxito tremendo, una moda pasajera o un fracaso monumental.

Personalmente y para terminar decir que yo me conformaría con recuperar la inversión inicial y mantener algunos tiles. Qué coño, con eso me daría con un canto en los dientes, de hecho cada vez me lo pienso más a la hora de hacer alguna nueva adquisición, a pesar de la urgencia artificial de que los precios suben, porque temo estar tirando el dinero directamente a la basura. Y veo clarísimo que con esto no voy a pegar el pelotazo ni me voy a poder quitar de trabajar. Ojalá fuera algo similar al BTC como dicen algunos... y ojalá hubiera estado en el grupillo de WSB de Reddit cuando se empezó a gestar lo de Gamestop.

TL;DR - No seas tan vago y trabaja en corregir tu déficit de atención


----------



## antoniussss (10 Feb 2021)

Mi opinión es que es necesario que todo sea lento, muy lento y que las mejoras entren de una en una para dar estabilidad de precios, que a no ser que te dediques todo el día a esto y a tradear, es lo que mas nos beneficia a la mayoría, subida, mantenimiento de precios, subida.....etc, mejor que un x1.000 luego - 80% x7 -35%.

Como buenos capitalistas especuladores, en EEUU se ve ya claramente la burbuja y la explosión de precios, nuevas tiles a 45, ofertas en el mercado por -80%............, el único del mundo, por cierto.


----------



## Kartal (10 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Voy a dar mi opinión acerca de Earth2.
> 
> Me enteré de este proyecto no hace ni un mes por este mismo hilo. Al principio lo vi como una suerte de esquema ponzi al que quizás me podría sumar para ganar algo de dinero si no era el último pardillo en vender. Viendo lo que habían subido ya los precios, sobre todo en lugares donde en teoría valdría más la pena comprar, como en USA, me dio la impresión de que yo ya llegaba muy tarde. Pero bueno, todo esto es relativo, porque en su día también pensé que llegaba tarde al Bitcoin cuando se le empezó a dar bombo en los medios y ya estaba la unidad a 300 euros, "demasiado inflado y burbujeado", pero mira ahora. Bien habría hecho metiendo pasta en Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Buen post, sí señor. 

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en muchas cosas, entre ellas que hay que ser realistas con las expectativas. No hay que tirarse de los pelos y ponerse a despotricar cuando toman una decisión que no nos parece lógica o, en ciertos casos, cuando ni siquiera nos hemos tomado la molestia de investigar y entender los motivos. Y tampoco es cuestión de irse al otro extremo y pensar que por haberle metido 100 euros a esto nos podremos retirar en unos años.

Es una plataforma con muchísimo potencial, tanto en el aspecto lúdico como el económico. Como bien dices, nadie sabe si tendrá éxito, se quedará en un juego curioso o pasará desapercibido, pero personalmente creo que vale la pena estar dentro aunque sea con los merkeles que nos estamos ahorrando en salir por la pandemia.

Me gusta tu estrategia, podría salirte bien. Si tienes propiedades en lugar emblemáticos y concurridos, prueba a ponerlos en el marketplace por si suena la flauta y alguien se encapricha por alguno de ellos. Un americano compró en Wall Street parcelas por 500 $ y las ha vendido a 10.000 pavos. Nunca se sabe...


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Feb 2021)

Hoy habrá de nuevo novedades. Debería salir la cuenta atrás para el estreno del Terrain Video de la fase 3. Dijeron que la cuenta atrás saldría dentro de las 36 horas siguientes al último comunicado y ya estamos al límite.

Soon.


----------



## pepita (10 Feb 2021)

De momento van cumpliendo, ya no son 14, ahora dicen que se han asociado con mapbox ( "Estamos extremadamente emocionados por lo que nuestros dos equipos pueden lograr tanto a corto como a largo plazo! ") ya no tienen que seguir trabajando el mapita, se lo hace mapbox que es el experto, es lo que tienen que hacer, buscar a los mejores en cada area y asociarse con ellos o contratarlos y ocuparse de seguir creciendo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Feb 2021)

España alcanza los 6 dolares
A ver si sigue la estela de Italia 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Feb 2021)

Yo no le metí nada a la patria porque lo vi caro. Estaba a 1$  

Echad un vistazo a Eritrea. Está a 0,45 y tiene una serie de islas con muy buena pinta. Ya están empezando a colonizarse.

Earth 2


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo no le metí nada a la patria porque lo vi caro. Estaba a 1$
> 
> Echad un vistazo a Eritrea. Está a 0,45 y tiene una serie de islas con muy buena pinta. Ya están empezando a colonizarse.
> 
> Earth 2



Yo en españa tengo 13 parcelitas (joder numero de mala suerte coño) pero ahora parece que suben. Ahora te digo una cosa. El precio que pone puede decir misa el tema esta en que alguien este dispuesto a pagar por esa parcela. La gente aun no cree 1ue esto pueda subir tanto. Ya es cuestion de los creadores hacer creer a la gente que esto es serio y sirve realmente como inversion y que no es solo un puto juego dd ludopatas paco


----------



## Carlos1 (10 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Voy a dar mi opinión acerca de Earth2.
> 
> Me enteré de este proyecto no hace ni un mes por este mismo hilo. Al principio lo vi como una suerte de esquema ponzi al que quizás me podría sumar para ganar algo de dinero si no era el último pardillo en vender. Viendo lo que habían subido ya los precios, sobre todo en lugares donde en teoría valdría más la pena comprar, como en USA, me dio la impresión de que yo ya llegaba muy tarde. Pero bueno, todo esto es relativo, porque en su día también pensé que llegaba tarde al Bitcoin cuando se le empezó a dar bombo en los medios y ya estaba la unidad a 300 euros, "demasiado inflado y burbujeado", pero mira ahora. Bien habría hecho metiendo pasta en Bitcoin.
> 
> ...




Me parece que cuando tu compras algo en BTC o ETH, ya sea un café o un coche, en el momento del pago lógicamente conoces su valor en ese momento, y al pagar el TPV te pasa directamente tus BTC a la billetera en USDT del comerciante al cual le estas comprando lo que sea. por poner un ejemplo. Otra cosa es que justo cuando pagues el BTC suelte un tremendo mojón y se devalúe mientras se te confirma la transferencia en la cadena de bloques.

Hablo de oídas solamente, igual me equivoco.


----------



## Carlos1 (10 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo no le metí nada a la patria porque lo vi caro. Estaba a 1$
> 
> Echad un vistazo a Eritrea. Está a 0,45 y tiene una serie de islas con muy buena pinta. Ya están empezando a colonizarse.
> 
> Earth 2




Gracias por el dato.

Mi objetivo es ir pillando parcelitas por diferentes lugares de las que cuestan menos de 0.50, no tengo problema a esperar sentado que la especulación haga su trabajo de aquí a 4-5 años.


----------



## Kartal (10 Feb 2021)

Los de Earth 2 acaban de abrir oficina en Londres, se están expandiendo internacionalmente. La sede sigue estando en Australia y ambas direcciones son públicas, están puestas en la web. Este tipo de cosas dan tranquilidad a los inversores.


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Los de Earth 2 acaban de abrir oficina en Londres, se están expandiendo internacionalmente. La sede sigue estando en Australia y ambas direcciones son públicas, están puestas en la web. Este tipo de cosas dan tranquilidad a los inversores.



Yo diria que abran oficinas es igual. Si al final todo lo manejan por internet que mas dara las oficinas que abran?


----------



## antoniussss (10 Feb 2021)

Tengo el placer de comunicarles que "El Sagreño", un servidor, con capital en la Sagra (Chozas de Canales), *acaba de alcanzar el top 50* de los más imbéciles de España.

Es un honor representar a este foro de comedoritos.


----------



## BigJoe (10 Feb 2021)

En la página oficial ya ponen la cuenta atrás para el lanzamiento del vídeo Terrain, donde muestran como se verá el mundo -


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> En la página oficial ya ponen la cuenta atrás para el lanzamiento del vídeo Terrain, donde muestran como se verá el mundo -
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 569328



Venia a poner lo mismo , spain ya están entre los países más caros , Italia sube como un cohete






Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (10 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tengo el placer de comunicarles que "El Sagreño", un servidor, con capital en la Sagra (Chozas de Canales), *acaba de alcanzar el top 50* de los más imbéciles de España.
> 
> Es un honor representar a este foro de comedoritos.




Jugón!!!


----------



## pepita (10 Feb 2021)

No sé si esto es cierto, pero ya tiene mejor pinta, porque vaya mercado cutre tenemos


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tengo el placer de comunicarles que "El Sagreño", un servidor, con capital en la Sagra (Chozas de Canales), *acaba de alcanzar el top 50* de los más imbéciles de España.
> 
> Es un honor representar a este foro de comedoritos.



Por curiosidad... ¿Qué tramas en Lubombo, Eswatini?


----------



## antoniussss (10 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Por curiosidad... ¿Qué tramas en Lubombo, Eswatini?



Crear una carretera hasta la montaña de al lado, que es frontera con otro país además xD

Por gastar los centimillos sueltos jajajaj


----------



## antoniussss (10 Feb 2021)

Personalmente veo una situación a aprovechar en el futuro:

Según el ranking por paises, China todavía no ha gastado una mierda de pasta. Antes o después van a entrar muchos chinos, y obviamente primero comprarán china.

Lo digo porque todo el mundo debería posicionarse con Tiles para revender en el futuro x 5 o 7.


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Feb 2021)

Estoy viendo DUBAI y hay un edificio con 9 banderitas americanas. Imagino que se comprarian antes cuando paso del bup ese.

SABEMOS SI HAN ABIERTO LA VEDA??

La parcela esta a 16 centimos imagino como digo que aun no


----------



## pepita (10 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Estoy viendo DUBAI y hay un edificio con 9 banderitas americanas. Imagino que se comprarian antes cuando paso del bup ese.
> 
> SABEMOS SI HAN ABIERTO LA VEDA??
> 
> La parcela esta a 16 centimos imagino como digo que aun no



no, avisarán, 
se debieron comprar y luego cerraron la zona, en algún comunicado dijeron que no se compren esas tiles, que las requisarán si se revenden


----------



## Carlos1 (10 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Personalmente veo una situación a aprovechar en el futuro:
> 
> Según el ranking por paises, China todavía no ha gastado una mierda de pasta. Antes o después van a entrar muchos chinos, y obviamente primero comprarán china.
> 
> Lo digo porque todo el mundo debería posicionarse con Tiles para revender en el futuro x 5 o 7.




Si te esperas 3-4 años será un x100 o más. Tiempo al tiempo.
Y me da a mi que cuando esté todo vendido se va a poder subdividir cada parcela.


----------



## BigJoe (10 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Si te esperas 3-4 años será un x100 o más. Tiempo al tiempo.
> Y me da a mi que cuando esté todo vendido se va a poder subdividir cada parcela.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo

SI (gran condicional) esto va hacia delante, no tengas la menor duda, se hablaría de comprar porciones de parcelas.

En su día, un 1 Bitcoin valía 1,3 dólares, y ya ves donde ha llegado.

Es aún pronto y por cada pelotazo hay 100 que no llegan, veremos, pero ilusión por el poyrecot hay y los desarrolladores parecen tomárselo muy en serio.

Tengo una duda a ver como lo véis, veo parcelas España en sitios que puedne ser concurridos, pueblos con mucho poder adquistivo en las zonas exteriores de ciudades, pero sin apenas parcelas compradas, merecería la pena comprar algo o es estúpido comprar donde no hay nadie?


----------



## LostSouls (10 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo
> 
> SI (gran condicional) esto va hacia delante, no tengas la menor duda, se hablaría de comprar porciones de parcelas.
> 
> ...



Buff yo cada vez lo veo menos eso de comprar aislado, igual luego nos equivocamos y acabamos triunfando pero creo que la gente buscará megaciudades o aislamiento total, no creo que vaya a haber término medio. 
Igualmente es todo especulación, a ver por dónde nos salen los creadores. 
Mis últimas compras han sido para complementar adquisiciones muy pequeñas y aisladas y para entrar en la 2a sede de república hispana de Andorra. 
Al final llevo 150 lozas con la tontería...


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Feb 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Buff yo cada vez lo veo menos eso de comprar aislado, igual luego nos equivocamos y acabamos triunfando pero creo que la gente buscará megaciudades o aislamiento total, no creo que vaya a haber término medio.
> Igualmente es todo especulación, a ver por dónde nos salen los creadores.
> Mis últimas compras han sido para complementar adquisiciones muy pequeñas y aisladas y para entrar en la 2a sede de república hispana de Andorra.
> Al final llevo 150 lozas con la tontería...



Yo he repartido. Unas pocas las he puestk junto a otros compradores y otras totalmente aisladas. De echo tengo 4 losas en groenlandia totalmente aislada


----------



## pepita (11 Feb 2021)

yo estoy esperando a ver si puedo comprar algo en Dubai, si no puedo, iré a mi isla y a Villa Burbuja ¿sabeis cuando se cierrra la venta de losetas?


----------



## BigJoe (11 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> yo estoy esperando a ver si puedo comprar algo en Dubai, si no puedo, iré a mi isla y a Villa Burbuja ¿sabeis cuando se cierrra la venta de losetas?



Según tengo entendido, podrás comprar losas hasta el comienzo de la fase 3


----------



## pepita (11 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Según tengo entendido, podrás comprar losas hasta el comienzo de la fase 3



ah! gracias!, no sé de donde me había sacado que al cambiar y estaba apurada


----------



## Le Fanu (11 Feb 2021)

Lo cierto es que el hecho de que la venta siga abierta es lo más interesante para la compañía. Varias veces se ha dicho que las parcelas que no se vendan serán convertidas en paisaje. Entiendo que es un error por parte de la empresa, ya que imposibilita que más gente se una al proyecto una vez que finalicen las primeras fases, más allá de hacerlo a través de la compra/venta directa de usuarios de parcelas ya existentes.

Veremos cómo lo hacen...


----------



## Silverado72 (11 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Lo cierto es que el hecho de que la venta siga abierta es lo más interesante para la compañía. Varias veces se ha dicho que las parcelas que no se vendan serán convertidas en paisaje. Entiendo que es un error por parte de la empresa, ya que imposibilita que más gente se una al proyecto una vez que finalicen las primeras fases, más allá de hacerlo a través de la compra/venta directa de usuarios de parcelas ya existentes.
> 
> Veremos cómo lo hacen...



La única manera de valorizar los cuadradados vendidos y su compraventa es restringir la cantidad disponible en algun momento, y eso solo se puede conseguir implantando el "paisaje" en alguna de las fases.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (11 Feb 2021)

¿Alguien ha ganado algún céntimo con esto? Por que yo compré unos terrenos hace tiempo y si, me pone que se ha revalorizado en un 20%. Estupendo, pero ¿De que me sirve?


----------



## pepita (11 Feb 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha ganado algún céntimo con esto? Por que yo compré unos terrenos hace tiempo y si, me pone que se ha revalorizado en un 20%. Estupendo, pero ¿De que me sirve?



de momento de nada, es una startup, veremos en el futuro,


----------



## CliffUnger2 (11 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> de momento de nada, es una startup, veremos en el futuro,



El petardazo que va a pegar. Lo de la estampita se va quedar corto con esto.


----------



## pepita (11 Feb 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> El petardazo que va a pegar. Lo de la estampita se va quedar corto con esto.



jajajaja, no creo, alguno os vais a olvidar que teneis ahí 20 euros y cuando lo mireis vais a flipar cuando no encontreis la contraseña


----------



## Silverado72 (11 Feb 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha ganado algún céntimo con esto? Por que yo compré unos terrenos hace tiempo y si, me pone que se ha revalorizado en un 20%. Estupendo, pero ¿De que me sirve?



¿Has intentado venderlo?

Si lo colocas en el mercado ( marketplace ) de Earth2 a un precio por debajo del oficial ( que actua como precio de la tierra nueva, y por tanto se convierte en un tope de precios), es posible que lo vendas, especialmente si es un terreno atractivo


----------



## automono (11 Feb 2021)

yo si no gano dinero, que eso lo doy por hecho, espero al menos que el juego tenga algun atractivo, diferente a lo demas.
no hace falta que seq super avanzado, sino unas mecanicas entretenidas.
.Ahora, una cosa es meter 100€ y pasar el rato, y otra es meter miles de euros como algunos... (pero como todo, lo mismo para algunos miles de euros es menos que para mi 100€.)


----------



## automono (11 Feb 2021)

los únicos que me arrepiento, son de 32 tiles en andorra... ... no se si ponerlos a la venta, y aumentar en mongolia... lo único que los compré por 13.28€ y ahora están de precio a 14.14€...


----------



## Kartal (11 Feb 2021)

automono dijo:


> los únicos que me arrepiento, son de 32 tiles en andorra... ... no se si ponerlos a la venta, y aumentar en mongolia... lo único que los compré por 13.28€ y ahora están de precio a 14.14€...



Pues yo tengo en ambos países pero personalmente le veo más potencial a Andorra que a Mongolia. Así en general, habría que ver la disposición y localización exacta.


----------



## Saturno (11 Feb 2021)

Vuelven los egipcios y las pirámidales


----------



## automono (11 Feb 2021)

bueno, cada poco tiempo, mongolia me va generando cash sano, de esto a empadronarme en andorra hay un paso


----------



## Elbrujo (11 Feb 2021)

Saturno dijo:


> Vuelven los egipcios y las pirámidales



Jajaja. Lo importante es estar arriba


----------



## BigJoe (11 Feb 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha ganado algún céntimo con esto? Por que yo compré unos terrenos hace tiempo y si, me pone que se ha revalorizado en un 20%. Estupendo, pero ¿De que me sirve?



Si quieres hacer dinero ya con esto, y no es fácil, lo que tienes que hacer es usar el marketplace, porque earth2 puede decir que tu valor total es misa, pero al final, si no hay un comprador interesado, tienes unas baldosas sin interés de compra, por ahora.


----------



## BigJoe (11 Feb 2021)

Saturno dijo:


> Vuelven los egipcios y las pirámidales



Es un trapezoide shur no mientas xDDD


----------



## BigJoe (11 Feb 2021)

automono dijo:


> los únicos que me arrepiento, son de 32 tiles en andorra... ... no se si ponerlos a la venta, y aumentar en mongolia... lo único que los compré por 13.28€ y ahora están de precio a 14.14€...



A riesgo de sonar pesado, esas tiles no valen lo que la plataforma dice que vale, tómalo como una estimación, en el fondo vale lo que la gente está dispuesta a pagar, si consigues venderlas por ese precio no sería mal negocio

PD: Alguien ha sido super generoso conmigo al usar un código, no sé quien eres, pero si me lees, muchísimas gracias


----------



## CliffUnger2 (11 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> jajajaja, no creo, alguno os vais a olvidar que teneis ahí 20 euros y cuando lo mireis vais a flipar cuando no encontreis la contraseña



Para eso alguien tiene que estar interesado.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (11 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> ¿Has intentado venderlo?
> 
> Si lo colocas en el mercado ( marketplace ) de Earth2 a un precio por debajo del oficial ( que actua como precio de la tierra nueva, y por tanto se convierte en un tope de precios), es posible que lo vendas, especialmente si es un terreno atractivo



Si, unas baldosas las puse a la venta, pero nada. Bueno, ahí, esta. Lo que tengo claro es que no creo que compre mas.


----------



## Silverado72 (11 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> PD: Alguien ha sido super generoso conmigo al usar un código, no sé quien eres, pero si me lees, muchísimas gracias



Si entras en Transacciones ( Transactions) lo puedes ver, al fijarte en quien ha usado el código en una compra.


----------



## Le Fanu (11 Feb 2021)

Algún florero ya comentó lo de la comunidad hispana en Rwanda, pero voy a hacer hincapié. Se llama *Unitum Hispanics* y es uno de los primeros clanes en surgir y ser reconodios por Earth 2, creo que el único en castellano. Hay mucho latinoamericano dentro de Earth 2, así que puede ser interesante.

Pertenecer a la comunidad es relativamente sencillo. Basta con comprar 25 tiles en su ciudad. Luego a parte tienes que ponerte una banderita en el perfil, un acrónimo al final del nick y alguna chorrada más y enviar el link de tu perfil para que lo comprueben. Yo de momento me he comprado las tiles y ya me pensaré si entro, pero creo que vale la pena estar pendiente por cómo pueda evolucionar esto, si les dan algún tipo de ventaja por ser comunidad, etc.

El lugar de su ciudad está bastante bien, la verdad. Es en Entebbe (Uganda), con zonas verdes y agua cerca. Lo bueno es que la zona que se está poblando ahora será el centro de la ciudad cuando se junten las compras en las dos márgenes del lago, ya que la ubicación están en una pequeña península. Ahora mismo es clase 2 y está a 0,50 $. ¡¡Corred insensatos!! Dejo link:

bit.ly/3aUY0Uf

He hecho algunas compras para redirigir mi estrategia usando códigos random del listado de AK2, si alguno quiere devolver el favor, mi código está debajo de la foto de perfil de este post


----------



## antoniussss (11 Feb 2021)

Sí, deberíamos ponernos algún acronimo.

Yo en otros juegos usabamos en clanes "SOB" "Sobresueldos", era gracioso.

Y en la foto del clan, un montaje de marihuano Rajoy y Barcenas xDDDDDDDD


----------



## Elbrujo (11 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Sí, deberíamos ponernos algún acronimo.
> 
> Yo en otros juegos usabamos en clanes "SOB" "Sobresueldos", era gracioso.
> 
> Y en la foto del clan, un montaje de marihuano Rajoy y Barcenas xDDDDDDDD



VB?


----------



## danteael (11 Feb 2021)

Me gusta VB. Veo ya la ciudad enorme con algunas compras de última hora, y diría que todavía falta gente que no se ha enterado del proyecto. Como esto siga así nos incluyen en el mapa de ciudades .
Earth 2 Cities Happener Developments Contact @ https://discord.gg/s75cKmXC


----------



## D_M (11 Feb 2021)

Os traigo ofertas lonchafinistas por si os interesa alguna:
.............................................................................................................................................................................
**CLASS 1:**
$49,99 - (14,90% OFF) - Class 1 - Stavanger, Rogaland, Norway - Populated area - Good discount:
Earth 2
.............................................................................................................................................................................
**CLASS 2:**
$53,99 - (50,40% OFF) - Class 2 - Binnenstad, Utrecht, Netherlands - Very populated area:
Earth 2

$17,99 - (41,87% OFF) - Class 2 - Moscow, Russia - Very populated area
Earth 2

$5,03 - (34,76% OFF) - Class 2 - Tahua, Potosí, Bolivia - Very populated area:
Earth 2
.............................................................................................................................................................................
**CLASS 3:**
$55,49 - (70,49% OFF) - Class 3 - Piscataway, New Jersey, United States - Great discount:
Earth 2
.............................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## pasabaporaqui (11 Feb 2021)

Quien será este usuario? , lleva un pastizal gastado en villaburbuja y tiene una barbaridad de credito






Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (11 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Quien será este usuario? , lleva un pastizal gastado en villaburbuja y tiene una barbaridad de credito
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ney, si nos estás leyendo... que sepas que queremos que seas nuestro alcalde.


----------



## Elbrujo (11 Feb 2021)

danteael dijo:


> Me gusta VB. Veo ya la ciudad enorme con algunas compras de última hora, y diría que todavía falta gente que no se ha enterado del proyecto. Como esto siga así nos incluyen en el mapa de ciudades .
> Earth 2 Cities Happener Developments Contact @ https://discord.gg/s75cKmXC



Seria un digno objetivo


----------



## pepita (11 Feb 2021)

que parado está hoy, a ver si abren ya los Emiratos y nos liamos a comprar, debemos estar muchos así

VB está bien


----------



## BigJoe (11 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Quien será este usuario? , lleva un pastizal gastado en villaburbuja y tiene una barbaridad de credito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo sé pero gracias a gente como el, grandes inversores en comparación con nosotors, nuestra parcelitas pueden revalorizarse


----------



## Visrul (11 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Quien será este usuario? , lleva un pastizal gastado en villaburbuja y tiene una barbaridad de credito



No se quién será pero es mi ídolo


----------



## LostSouls (11 Feb 2021)

Será Calopécico con el dinero que saca de los ads en el floro.


----------



## BigJoe (11 Feb 2021)




----------



## BigJoe (11 Feb 2021)

Por si a alguno le puede interesar, en Bermudas sigue habiendo parcelas libres a un precio aún muy asumible 0.44 usd

Earth 2


----------



## D_M (12 Feb 2021)

*E2THEBOSS MEGACITY (LIBERIA)
TODAS PROPIEDADES DE CLASE 2 EN ZONAS MUY POBLADAS DE LA MEGACIUDAD A LOS MEJORES PRECIOS DEL MERCADO:*

$1.86 - (45.45% Descuento) - 2 Tiles: Earth 2
$8.40 - (45.28% Descuento) - 9 Tiles: Earth 2
$11.99 - (41.43% Descuento) - 12 Tiles. Earth 2
$17.99 - (41.42% Descuento) - 18 Tiles. Earth 2
$21.72 - (44.65% Descuento) - 23 Tiles: Server Status | Earth 2
$25.20 - (40.91% Descuento) - 25 Tiles. Earth 2
$27.60 - (42.22% Descuento) - 28 Tiles: Earth 2
$30.72 - (39.98% Descuento) - 30 Tiles: Earth 2
$33.50 - (40.50% Descuento) - 33 Tiles. Earth 2
$99.99 - (45.73% Descuento) - 108 Tiles: https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/f56cc8be-a979-42eb-b479-3584e9b782fe


----------



## Cyrote de Bergerac (12 Feb 2021)

Por lo que veo en el hilo, hay unos cuantos muy optimistas tirando mucho de wishful thinking que creen que por tener 4 cuadrados por ahí sueltos donde cristo perdió la alpargata se van a forrar, y algún agorero diciendo que el timo de la estampita se quedará corto comparado con esto. Yo me posiciono en el medio, aunque más tirando hacia el agorero. Quien sabe que pasará. A mí me gustaría llevarme un buen zasca y que esto sea el pelotazo del siglo. Tampoco le pido grandes lujos a la vida, ni riquezas ni cochazos. Que me diera para pagarme un adobado en la Sagra a tocateja y si puede ser un piso en Madrid para alquilar a los pardillos de provincias y con esos ingresos fijos más lo que me quedara en cuenta corriente poder vivir sin dar un palo al agua.

Por cierto, ya habeis visto que han puesto una cuenta atrás para que publiquen en youtube el video del fantabuloso según ellos motor de terreno en 3d, no?



Kartal dijo:


> Buen post, sí señor.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en muchas cosas, entre ellas que hay que ser realistas con las expectativas. No hay que tirarse de los pelos y ponerse a despotricar cuando toman una decisión que no nos parece lógica o, en ciertos casos, cuando ni siquiera nos hemos tomado la molestia de investigar y entender los motivos. Y tampoco es cuestión de irse al otro extremo y pensar que por haberle metido 100 euros a esto nos podremos retirar en unos años.
> 
> ...



De lugares emblemáticos ya poco, yo entré a esto a finales de enero y lo emblemático y no tan emblemático estaba ya todo pillado. Así que aparte de en Villaburbuja y en alguna que otra ciudad de Earth 2 Happener por diversificar un poco, voy pillando tiles en lugares que conozco y son concurridos y claro, al no ser ni capitales de provincia la gente no se ha metido todavía a saco. Además, quien sabe, si esto llega a ser un pelotazo y se pone de moda poner publi aquí igual hasta puedo negociar en persona y con cash sano de por medio, que bastante IRPF pago ya.



BigJoe dijo:


> A riesgo de sonar pesado, esas tiles no valen lo que la plataforma dice que vale, tómalo como una estimación, en el fondo vale lo que la gente está dispuesta a pagar, si consigues venderlas por ese precio no sería mal negocio
> 
> PD: Alguien ha sido super generoso conmigo al usar un código, no sé quien eres, pero si me lees, muchísimas gracias



Fui yo, shur.


----------



## Srlobo23 (12 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Algún florero ya comentó lo de la comunidad hispana en Rwanda, pero voy a hacer hincapié. Se llama *Unitum Hispanics* y es uno de los primeros clanes en surgir y ser reconodios por Earth 2, creo que el único en castellano. Hay mucho latinoamericano dentro de Earth 2, así que puede ser interesante.
> 
> Pertenecer a la comunidad es relativamente sencillo. Basta con comprar 25 tiles en su ciudad. Luego a parte tienes que ponerte una banderita en el perfil, un acrónimo al final del nick y alguna chorrada más y enviar el link de tu perfil para que lo comprueben. Yo de momento me he comprado las tiles y ya me pensaré si entro, pero creo que vale la pena estar pendiente por cómo pueda evolucionar esto, si les dan algún tipo de ventaja por ser comunidad, etc.
> 
> ...



Yo formo parte de esa comunidad. La verdad es que en facebook crece todos los días, ya hay mas de 1500 usuarios. De ahí que mis banderitas sean las de Micronesia en lugar de España. Tanto si tiene beneficios en el juego como sino, el hecho de estar en un grupo de habla hispana algo ayuda tarde o temprano.


----------



## asiqué (12 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Os traigo ofertas lonchafinistas por si os interesa alguna:
> .............................................................................................................................................................................
> **CLASS 1:**
> $49,99 - (14,90% OFF) - Class 1 - Stavanger, Rogaland, Norway - Populated area - Good discount:
> ...



las mejores ofertas siempre en tu Lidl de Villa Burbuja


----------



## BigJoe (12 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Fui yo, shur.



Muchísimas gracias! Tu codigo anotado.

Y si, ojalá esto nos de para poder pagar unos buenos CHURROS, a ver en que queda, creo que es sano ser crítico, realista, pero deseando lo mejor


----------



## pepita (12 Feb 2021)

¿habeis visto los mercados alternativos? imagino que será la jungla, como los exchanges que salieron con las criptos, pero será cuestión de mirar, porque el mercado de la web deja mucho que desear de momento

Earth 2 All Properties - Buy / Sell Tiles Find Best Deals


----------



## Jebediah (12 Feb 2021)

Para comenzar a vender algo yo me espero a que los Devs saquen su propia cripto del juego. Como modificaron la última vez el saldo del juego de $ a E$, si sacan la cripto 1E$ = 1$, cualquier tipo de especulación hará que su valor suba, como cualquier cripto tipo la de BitTorrent o cualquiera que saca la suya propia.
En definitiva, que si sacan su cripto, y tiene pinta que lo hagan en un futuro, esto puede ser una oportunidad única.


----------



## BigJoe (12 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Para comenzar a vender algo yo me espero a que los Devs saquen su propia cripto del juego. Como modificaron la última vez el saldo del juego de $ a E$, si sacan la cripto 1E$ = 1$, cualquier tipo de especulación hará que su valor suba, como cualquier cripto tipo la de BitTorrent o cualquiera que saca la suya propia.
> En definitiva, que si sacan su cripto, y tiene pinta que lo hagan en un futuro, esto puede ser una oportunidad única.



Esperemos de veras a que hagan eso algún día juraría que en otro hilo se ha mencionado que los desarrolladores han reconocido en DIscord que la idea de convertirlo en Cripto ha estado sobre la mesa, peeeero que no crean que sea pronto esa transación.


----------



## Elbrujo (12 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Para comenzar a vender algo yo me espero a que los Devs saquen su propia cripto del juego. Como modificaron la última vez el saldo del juego de $ a E$, si sacan la cripto 1E$ = 1$, cualquier tipo de especulación hará que su valor suba, como cualquier cripto tipo la de BitTorrent o cualquiera que saca la suya propia.
> En definitiva, que si sacan su cripto, y tiene pinta que lo hagan en un futuro, esto puede ser una oportunidad única.



Si queremos pelotazo esta es la unica manera. Quizas hasta pueda desbancar al botcoin quien sabe


----------



## Jebediah (12 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Esperemos de veras a que hagan eso algún día juraría que en otro hilo se ha mencionado que los desarrolladores han reconocido en DIscord que la idea de convertirlo en Cripto ha estado sobre la mesa, peeeero que no crean que sea pronto esa transación.



Soy de los que prefieren hacer las cosas bien, y a su debido tiempo. En el discord oficial los usuarios cada puto día están dando la vara con "para cuándo dubai" o "y la fase 2", etc. 
Si esperas a que el hype inicial se pase, ya has ganado 300.000 usuarios. Cuando se tranquilice un poco el tema sacas el video de la fase 2 con cuenta atrás como están haciendo ahora y tienes otro hype de 2 semanas y nuevos usuarios. Después abres los Emiratos mñas hype, después comienzas la fase 2, luego video de la fase 3, etc. Haciendo cada cosa a su tiempo, mantienen el tema reflotando constantemente durante mucho más tiempo, que es lo que necesita un proyecto tan nuevo y novedoso, que aún está en pañales.
Creo que la cripto llegará, a su debido tiempo.


----------



## Elbrujo (12 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Soy de los que prefieren hacer las cosas bien, y a su debido tiempo. En el discord oficial los usuarios cada puto día están dando la vara con "para cuándo dubai" o "y la fase 2", etc.
> Si esperas a que el hype inicial se pase, ya has ganado 300.000 usuarios. Cuando se tranquilice un poco el tema sacas el video de la fase 2 con cuenta atrás como están haciendo ahora y tienes otro hype de 2 semanas y nuevos usuarios. Después abres los Emiratos mñas hype, después comienzas la fase 2, luego video de la fase 3, etc. Haciendo cada cosa a su tiempo, mantienen el tema reflotando constantemente durante mucho más tiempo, que es lo que necesita un proyecto tan nuevo y novedoso, que aún está en pañales.
> Creo que la cripto llegará, a su debido tiempo.



Pues yo creo que cuanto antes llegue mejor. Ten en cuenta que lq moda cripto tarde o temprano pasara. O la burbuja estallara


----------



## Jebediah (12 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si queremos pelotazo esta es la unica manera. Quizas hasta pueda desbancar al botcoin quien sabe



Imagina por un momento que el juego es un pelotazo como lo fue en su día Second Life.

Millones de usuarios evolucionando en un mundo virtual de tamaño real, con sus civilizaciones y sus más y sus menos, y una cripto para todas las transacciones dentro del juego. Una moneda para millones de usuarios que ya tiene su utilidad, que ya es decir bastante más que muchas cirptos actuales. Como esa cripto de un pelotazo mínimo, las parcelas de 1.000$ de valoración, que ya son pequeñas en España por ejemplo, pasan a valer 1.000.000$, que es más de lo que vale en la realidad o Earth 1 digamos, por lo que en realidad eres el dueño de esa parcela.

En fin, pajas mentales que molan.


----------



## D_M (12 Feb 2021)

Yo no quiero cripto en E2, criptos son muy volátiles, quizás has vendido varias propiedades, quieres o necesitas ya convertir tu crédito a Euros, y como tu crédito está en cripto, si esa cripto ha dado bajón, te quedas con el alma bien cagada. Mejor que sigan pagando en fiat y quien quiera criptos, que use el fiat ganado y se compre criptos, pero que no compliquen a los demás.

Por otra parte, para captar usuarios nuevos, no es lo mismo decirles que se paga con tarjeta y se cobra vía banco, que decirles que te pagan en cripto y que tienes que crearte cuenta en binance, cambiarlas por fiat y todo el rollo.

Propinas aquí, please: GCY1BDZ92H


----------



## Jebediah (12 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pues yo creo que cuanto antes llegue mejor. Ten en cuenta que lq moda cripto tarde o temprano pasara. O la burbuja estallara



Que esta burbuja estallará está claro, lo cual no quiere decir que en 10 años todo el sistema no se base en las criptos, o mejor dicho en la blockchain con sus crpitos.


----------



## D_M (12 Feb 2021)

Este hijoputa del top Spain dice dar un 40% de descuento con su código. Todo un Madoff de Albacete:


----------



## pepita (12 Feb 2021)

No hay manera humana de cambiar el email, ¿verdad?
quiero crear para regalar una cuentita, pero dárselo todo hecho


----------



## BigJoe (12 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No hay manera humana de cambiar el email, ¿verdad?
> quiero crear para regalar una cuentita, pero dárselo todo hecho



No lo sé, tendrás que enviar un email a atención al cliente, me imagino que te responderán en 2 o 3 semanas


----------



## pasabaporaqui (12 Feb 2021)

Me he instalado en el movil el E2Wallet para ver mejor como van mis "propiedades " jajaja. 
Ha tardado más de 10 horas en empezar a funcionar desde que lo instale pero es muy chulo .
Si os lo instalais no pongáis el mismo correo ni contraseña del earth2 


















Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (12 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Me he instalado en el movil el E2Wallet para ver mejor como van mis "propiedades " jajaja.
> Ha tardado más de 10 horas en empezar a funcionar desde que lo instale pero es muy chulo .
> Si os lo instalais no pongáis el mismo correo ni contraseña del earth2
> 
> ...




ostras que guay ¿es oficial? y no hay una para el pc? me esperaré un poco por si da fallos


----------



## pasabaporaqui (12 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ostras que guay ¿es oficial? y no hay una para el pc? me esperaré un poco por si da fallos



No es oficial por eso digo que no pongáis ni mails ni contraseñas de earth2 , hay version para pc

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos1 (12 Feb 2021)

Por si os interesa, Hungría es CLASE 1 y las parcelas están a 0.76


pepita dijo:


> que parado está hoy, a ver si abren ya los Emiratos y nos liamos a comprar, debemos estar muchos así
> 
> VB está bien




A qué te refieres con parado? Yo sigo viendo trillones de parcelas sin comprar, y si se va a largo lo mejor es pillar barato para soltarlas de aquí a unos años.


----------



## D_M (12 Feb 2021)

Hay web demo con cosas que traerá la fase 2, notad las opciones adicionales. Por lo que sé, no es funcional, es solamente una que han hecho los developers de E2 para que se vea lo que vendrá:

Earth 2

Propinas, please: GCY1BDZ92H


----------



## Kartal (12 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Por si os interesa, Hungría es CLASE 1 y las parcelas están a 0.76



Lo acabo de mirar y en Hungría se han vendido más de 206.000 parcelas, así que las nuevas son de Clase 3.


----------



## Kartal (12 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Hay web demo con cosas que traerá la fase 2, notad las opciones adicionales. Por lo que sé, no es funcional, es solamente una que han hecho los developers de E2 para que se vea lo que vendrá:
> 
> Earth 2
> 
> Propinas, please: GCY1BDZ92H




Jajajaja está guapísimo, mirad el Heatmap en Villa Burbuja XDDD


----------



## BigJoe (12 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Me he instalado en el movil el E2Wallet para ver mejor como van mis "propiedades " jajaja.
> Ha tardado más de 10 horas en empezar a funcionar desde que lo instale pero es muy chulo .
> Si os lo instalais no pongáis el mismo correo ni contraseña del earth2
> 
> ...



En serio han traducido tiles como azulejos?


----------



## Carlos1 (12 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Por lo que veo en el hilo, hay unos cuantos muy optimistas tirando mucho de wishful thinking que creen que por tener 4 cuadrados por ahí sueltos donde cristo perdió la alpargata se van a forrar,




Tener parcelas perdidas por ahí en medio de la nada o de ricachones va a ir siempre bien, en algún momento te las querrán comprar sí o sí. Es un juego de ESPECULACIÓN, no de tirar cohetes o derrapar en coches 3D


----------



## pasabaporaqui (12 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> En serio han traducido tiles como azulejos?



Es el traductor de Google y traduce como losas 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BigJoe (12 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Jajajaja está guapísimo, mirad el Heatmap en Villa Burbuja XDDD



Llamame descreído, es la web oficial? no podría ser una hackeo paco para que la gente meta sus creenciales?

Hay muchísimas parcelas libres, pero curiosamente alguein ha comprado parcelas en el Vaticano, y NO COINCIDE con las banderas de earth original

*Cuidado con esto*


----------



## Jebediah (12 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Me he instalado en el movil el E2Wallet para ver mejor como van mis "propiedades " jajaja.
> Ha tardado más de 10 horas en empezar a funcionar desde que lo instale pero es muy chulo .
> Si os lo instalais no pongáis el mismo correo ni contraseña del earth2
> 
> ...



Se ve guapo y es una buena idea pero no vinculo mi cuenta a una app de terceros ni loco. Esperaré a la wallet oficial.


----------



## pepita (12 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Por si os interesa, Hungría es CLASE 1 y las parcelas están a 0.76
> 
> 
> 
> A qué te refieres con parado? Yo sigo viendo trillones de parcelas sin comprar, y si se va a largo lo mejor es pillar barato para soltarlas de aquí a unos años.



pues que a diario veía subidas y bajadas en mis tierras , según la gente iba comprando, pero ayer todo el rato valían lo mismo, no se movían, por lo que deduzco que nadie compraba al menos en mis zonas


----------



## Jebediah (12 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Llamame descreído, es la web oficial? no podría ser una hackeo paco para que la gente meta sus creenciales?



No, no es la oficial.

Toda la pinta a que te quitan tus claves.

Los desarrolladores se han hartado de avisar por comunicados por el discord oficial. No meterse en fregaos de apps de terceros, o el que lo haga lo hace bajo su responsabilidad, ya que ellos no podrán hacer nada en cualquier marrón que pase fuera de su web.


----------



## BigJoe (12 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No, no es la oficial.
> 
> Toda la pinta a que te quitan tus claves.
> 
> Los desarrolladores se han hartado de avisar por comunicados por el discord oficial. No meterse en fregaos de apps de terceros, o el que lo haga lo hace bajo su responsabilidad, ya que ellos no podrán hacer nada en cualquier marrón que pase fuera de su web.



Pues ya hay gente que les están timadno, mira como está El Vaticano


----------



## EYE (12 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Por lo que veo en el hilo, hay unos cuantos muy optimistas tirando mucho de wishful thinking que creen que por tener 4 cuadrados por ahí sueltos donde cristo perdió la alpargata se van a forrar, y algún agorero diciendo que el timo de la estampita se quedará corto comparado con esto. Yo me posiciono en el medio, aunque más tirando hacia el agorero. Quien sabe que pasará. A mí me gustaría llevarme un buen zasca y que esto sea el pelotazo del siglo. Tampoco le pido grandes lujos a la vida, ni riquezas ni cochazos. Que me diera para pagarme un adobado en la Sagra a tocateja y si puede ser un piso en Madrid para alquilar a los pardillos de provincias y con esos ingresos fijos más lo que me quedara en cuenta corriente poder vivir sin dar un palo al agua.
> 
> Por cierto, ya habeis visto que han puesto una cuenta atrás para que publiquen en youtube el video del fantabuloso según ellos motor de terreno en 3d, no?
> 
> ...




Se ve a kilómetros que esta pantomima no va a llegar a ningún sitio, y el principal motivo es que la base sobre la que se sustenta la idea de planeta virtual esta montada como el culo.

¿Porqué si piensan hacer tabula rasa con todo lo preexistente en la tierra ( es decir edificios, ciudades, accidentes geográficos....) a la hora de comprar terrenos se hace con la tierra como base de guía?
Es decir, si la idea es crear un mundo virtual nuevo y desechar lo preexistente ¿no hubiera sido mejor comenzar con una base o planeta limpio sin ningún tipo de construcción? 

Este es uno de las muchos puntos que flojean en Earth 2. Han tirado por lo más fácil con un objetivo claramente especulativo pero sin ningún puto sentido a la hora de estructurar un futuro mundo virtual.

¿Qué sucede si tengo una parcela en medio de la nada en este nuevo mundo virtual? El tema del teletransporte entre parcelas que plantean es una solución de niño de 5 años. 

Decentraland por ejemplo tiene una base muchísimo más solida, con un mapa más acotado donde se comenzó sin construcciones previas. Aun así solo ha triunfado entre el público más friki. Earth 2 yo creo que no va a llegar ni a eso


----------



## BigJoe (12 Feb 2021)

EYE dijo:


> Se ve a kilómetros que esta pantomima no va a llegar a ningún sitio, y el principal motivo es que la base sobre la que se sustenta la idea de planeta virtual esta montada como el culo.
> 
> ¿Porqué si piensan hacer tabula rasa con todo lo preexistente en la tierra ( es decir edificios, ciudades, accidentes geográficos....) a la hora de comprar terrenos se hace con la tierra como base de guía?
> Es decir, si la idea es crear un mundo virtual nuevo y desechar lo preexistente ¿no hubiera sido mejor comenzar con una base o planeta limpio sin ningún tipo de construcción?
> ...



Ya ha habido más de 10 transacciones de venta de baldosas por más de 100.000 euros, dile a esas personas que esto es un fracaso.

Vete al Marketplace y mira todas las transacciones que se están haciendo, la oportunidad de hacer negocio YA es real

"Pero ejj que no ganarán todos" Nos ha jodido, dime un sitio donde todos ganan.

Dicho esto, poseer parcelas en zonas cuyos edificios han sido elimiandos del mundio virtual no contradice la idea de el valor potencial de una parcela situada en un sitio donde hay mucho TRAFICO HUMANO real, para por ejemplo futura explotacion con anuncios

Pero vaya que tampoco te quiero convencer de nada, no inviertas y todso felices shur


----------



## Kartal (12 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Ya ha habido más de 10 transacciones de venta de baldosas por más de 100.000 euros, dile a esas personas que esto es un fracaso.
> 
> Vete al Marketplace y mira todas las transacciones que se están haciendo, la oportunidad de hacer negocio YA es real
> 
> ...




Yo ayer estuve hablando con un amigo que ya ha recibido el reintegro y se ha sacado 1.000 dólares limpios.


----------



## zarpen (12 Feb 2021)

Dejo aquí una página casera que estoy haciendo con información que voy recopilando sobre Earth 2 y los países en general. De momento es un listado simple con precio y alguna estadística, donde si pinchas en el país pues salen datos relacionados para ayudar en la decisión de compra. Se muestran los recursos naturales, la gráfica de precios, las ciudades de la comunidad presentes con su guild asociada (aquí queda mucho trabajo) y alguna cosa más.

Se acepta cualquier sugerencia, por el momento tengo pendiente añadir en el menú lateral el enlace a la lista de guilds, roadmap etc, además de Log-In.

Earth 2 - OKEsc

Ya añadí esto en otro hilo pero este parece el principal, así que perdón por la torpeza.

dejo mi código para limosnas - DU15UWR77U


----------



## Blackest (12 Feb 2021)

creo que al final las megaciudades van a ser la mejor opción tenéis por ahi algun recopilatorio del alguna, estoy pez en el earth ultimamente


----------



## Kartal (12 Feb 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> creo que al final las megaciudades van a ser la mejor opción tenéis por ahi algun recopilatorio del alguna, estoy pez en el earth ultimamente




No sé si está actualizada, pero aquí aparecen bastantes:

Earth2 Megacities


----------



## Elbrujo (12 Feb 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> creo que al final las megaciudades van a ser la mejor opción tenéis por ahi algun recopilatorio del alguna, estoy pez en el earth ultimamente



Si es asi como os dije ya estamos tardando en fichar a nuevos vecinos para VB. POR FAVOR QUE ALGUIEN SUBA ALGUN HILO EN FOROCOCHES A VER SI SE ANIMAN


----------



## Carlos1 (12 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Por si os interesa, Hungría es CLASE 1 y las parcelas están a 0.76




Me autocito, Hungría NO ES CLASE 1, es CLASE 2


----------



## D_M (12 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No, no es la oficial.
> 
> Toda la pinta a que te quitan tus claves.
> 
> Los desarrolladores se han hartado de avisar por comunicados por el discord oficial. No meterse en fregaos de apps de terceros, o el que lo haga lo hace bajo su responsabilidad, ya que ellos no podrán hacer nada en cualquier marrón que pase fuera de su web.



@BigJoe @Jebediah
He dicho que no es funcional, que es una demo = no meter las putas credenciales.
No es mía, la he descubierto por alguien muy metido en el proyecto que da la cara en youtube y que dice que consiguió por Discord de los desarrolladores, asi que no me matéis, soy el puto mensajero, joder.


----------



## BigJoe (12 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> @BigJoe @Jebediah
> He dicho que no es funcional, que es una demo = no meter las putas credenciales.
> No es mía, la he descubierto por alguien muy metido en el proyecto que da la cara en youtube y que dice que consiguió por Discord de los desarrolladores, asi que no me matéis, soy el puto mensajero, joder.



No estoy enfadado contigo, solo queiro avisar de un peligro potencial.

Parece ser un mapa de testeo oficial, PERO hay tiles compradas sobre tiles compradas en la version real, no diré que es nada comprometido pero si que puede llevar a confusión.


----------



## Jebediah (12 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Yo ayer estuve hablando con un amigo que ya ha recibido el reintegro y se ha sacado 1.000 dólares limpios.



Sus dos semanitas habrá tenido que esperar pero siempre llega.


----------



## Carlos1 (12 Feb 2021)

Sigo pensando en que hay que pillar parcelas donde se vea que la gente esta pillando, acercarte al núcleo más cercano para encontrar parcelas vírgenes y simplemente pillar allí.

Tengo varias repartidas por ahí y ahora prácticamente me he quedado en medio de cientos de banderitas, buena señal de que el lugar se esta masificando.


----------



## hornblower (12 Feb 2021)

Por aquí se entra a esta versión de prueba de los desarrolladores, tiene una función que se llama heatmap para ver tiles compradas en la última semana-mes-siempre
heatmap Alltime lastmonth lastweek
Earth 2

AQUI POR EJEMPLO SE VE VILLA BURBUJA (AL LADO DE BARDIA):



EPL --> "Earth 2 Property Location"-->para compartir localizaciones



una pesetita, referido 9XZMANSUPJ


----------



## D_M (12 Feb 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Por aquí se entra a esta versión de prueba de los desarrolladores, tiene una función que se llama heatmap para ver tiles compradas en la última semana-mes-siempre
> heatmap Alltime lastmonth lastweek
> Earth 2
> 
> ...



Basicamente es la web de dije yo un poco más arriba, gañancete.


----------



## Kartal (12 Feb 2021)

A mí me ha hecho ilusión ver a Burbuland tan brillante


----------



## hornblower (12 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Basicamente es la web de dije yo un poco más arriba, gañancete.



Sin faltar idiota


----------



## D_M (12 Feb 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Sin faltar idiota



Ok, hombre sensible.


----------



## Elbrujo (12 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> A mí me ha hecho ilusión ver a Burbuland tan brillante



Que emocion


----------



## Blackest (12 Feb 2021)

Si miráis el mapa de calor Villaburbuja es una zona de referencia en la zona. Se distingue incluso si haces zoom hasta ponerlo en modo mapamundi


----------



## Kartal (12 Feb 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Si miráis el mapa de calor Villaburbuja es una zona de referencia en la zona. Se distingue incluso si haces zoom hasta ponerlo en modo mapamundi



Ya ves...

Está interesante el mapita. Impresionante las islas del Caribe lo petadas que están, e islitas sueltas en el Pacífico y Atlántico lo mismo...


----------



## automono (12 Feb 2021)

a ver , en los comunicados oficiales han dicho, que lo mismo unos tiles ahora no valen nada, y en proximas actualizaciones puedes tener una mina de recursos debajo, y todo esto sera por azar, asi que pocas estrategias se puede hacer hasta que no se vean las mecanicas del juego.

Lo de hacerlo sobre la base del mundo real y no uno 100% inventado virtual, creo que ha sido una buena decision, ha dado mucha vidilla a la hora de comprar al ser locslizaciones que todo el mundo conoce.


----------



## Elbrujo (12 Feb 2021)

automono dijo:


> a ver , en los comunicados oficiales han dicho, que lo mismo unos tiles ahora no valen nada, y en proximas actualizaciones puedes tener una mina de recursos debajo, y todo esto sera por azar, asi que pocas estrategias se puede hacer hasta que no se vean las mecanicas del juego.
> 
> Lo de hacerlo sobre la base del mundo real y no uno 100% inventado virtual, creo que ha sido una buena decision, ha dado mucha vidilla a la hora de comprar al ser locslizaciones que todo el mundo conoce.



Donde esta el mapa?


----------



## automono (12 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Donde esta el mapa?



que mapa?


----------



## Elbrujo (12 Feb 2021)

automono dijo:


> que mapa?



El de las lucecitas nocturnas de earth 2


----------



## automono (12 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El de las lucecitas nocturnas de earth 2



yo no he dicho nada de mapas


----------



## pepita (12 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Donde esta el mapa?



aqui, pero no te loguees, sólo mira en heatmap
se supone que es una demo, pero puede ser cualquier cosa

Earth 2


----------



## pasabaporaqui (12 Feb 2021)

automono dijo:


> a ver , en los comunicados oficiales han dicho, que lo mismo unos tiles ahora no valen nada, y en proximas actualizaciones puedes tener una mina de recursos debajo, y todo esto sera por azar, asi que pocas estrategias se puede hacer hasta que no se vean las mecanicas del juego.
> 
> Lo de hacerlo sobre la base del mundo real y no uno 100% inventado virtual, creo que ha sido una buena decision, ha dado mucha vidilla a la hora de comprar al ser locslizaciones que todo el mundo conoce.



Imagina que las instituciones quieren crear un mundo virtual igual al que hay para que la gente haga turismo desde su casa, o imagina que puedes visitar el Coliseo romano en todo su esplendor en época de trajano. 
Yo por si acaso he comprado algo en algún yacimiento famoso , ahí hay corte aún.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (12 Feb 2021)

Humildemente creo que una buena estrategia es comprar "Tiles" justo en la frontera con otro país mucho mas caro.

Antes o después, dependiendo de las mejoras y actualizaciones del juego, esos tiles deberían costar lo que el país caro.

Y con ese mapa de luz, todavía podemos afinar más, comprar tiles en fronteras donde encima justo hay muchos usuarios muy cerca en el país caro.

Voy a investigar para hacer el finde algunas compras bajo este criterio y guiandome por el mapa de luz.


----------



## pepita (12 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Humildemente creo que una buena estrategia es comprar "Tiles" justo en la frontera con otro país mucho mas caro.
> 
> Antes o después, dependiendo de las mejoras y actualizaciones del juego, esos tiles deberían costar lo que el país caro.
> 
> ...



veniros a Liechtenstein


----------



## Carlos1 (12 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> aqui, pero no te loguees, sólo mira en heatmap
> se supone que es una demo, pero puede ser cualquier cosa
> 
> Earth 2




Muchas gracias, ¿pero para qué sirve exactamente el mapa de calor?


----------



## pepita (12 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Muchas gracias, ¿pero para qué sirve exactamente el mapa de calor?



para ver donde está comprando la gente, se puede seleccionar mes o última semana


----------



## Jebediah (12 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> veniros a Liechtenstein



Coño en Lietchestein tengo buenas parcelitas esperando que den subidón, va lentita por ahora.. ¡con lo preciosa que es!


----------



## pepita (12 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Coño en Lietchestein tengo buenas parcelitas esperando que den subidón, va lentita por ahora.. ¡con lo preciosa que es!



yo tengo por el norte, por el sur, por el centro, pasando a Suiza..., pero dan pena todas de pequeñas


----------



## Srlobo23 (13 Feb 2021)

Yo también tengo algo en Lietchestein, de momento una parcela de 3x3 por la zona norte en una poblacion donde hay bastantes compras, yo me he ido hacia el rio y una parte de mis parcelas lo estan tocando. Ya veremos si surge buen efecto estar tocando río de agua dulce...


----------



## BigJoe (13 Feb 2021)

No sé que quiere decir esto que os voy a decir pero seguro pronto lo sabremos.

Si váis a vuestro perfil y hacéis click en cualquier de vuestras propiedades, id a abajo del todo, veréis que pone BLOCK ID

Vale, copiad ese block ID, id ahroa a Settings, click en ETHERSCAN y pegar ese block ID.

Os va avisar, entre otras cosas, si esas baldosa ha sido MINADA para cripto o no.

Suenan rumores de que estará ligado de algún modo de una futura cripto de Facebook, de hecho earth2 solo se anuncia ahí, no en INstagram

Buscando por interte encocntré esto:

Earth Token (EARTH) is a cryptocurrency and operates on the Ethereum platform. Earth Token has a current supply of 750,000,000 with 205,300,250 in circulation. The last known price of Earth Token is 0.0001703 USD and is up 0.00 over the last 24 hours. More information can be found at....https://earth-token.com/

PD: Edito, no afirmo ni desmiento que esa cripto sea la que Earth 2 utilice, puede ser esa, una existente, o alguna que saldrá en el futuro (como quiere Zuckenberg pro ejemplo)


----------



## Elbrujo (13 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> No sé que quiere decir esto que os voy a decir pero seguro pronto lo sabremos.
> 
> Si váis a vuestro perfil y hacéis click en cualquier de vuestras propiedades, id a abajo del todo, veréis que pone BLOCK ID
> 
> ...




OSTIA PUTA SI SI SI SI......



Unirlo a facebook criptomoneda propia. JODER SUENA MUY MUY BIEN


----------



## Remero (13 Feb 2021)

Da la impresión que earth token es una shitcoin bastante anterior al proyecto earth2, no? Al menos así parece por el perfil oficial de Twitter, que por cierto no pública nada desde 2019, parecería que lo han abandonado... Una pena, porque sonaba bien.


----------



## BigJoe (13 Feb 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Da la impresión que earth token es una shitcoin bastante anterior al proyecto earth2, no? Al menos así parece por el perfil oficial de Twitter, que por cierto no pública nada desde 2019, parecería que lo han abandonado... Una pena, porque sonaba bien.



Igual mi post , al unir hechos (el minado de ethersfcan) y la existencia de una earth coin que no hay ninguan confimracion de unión da lugar a confusión.

Que sea esa cripto la que está unida al proyecto es una pura elucubración mía , en Discrod comentan que Zuckenberg ya llevaba tiempo queriendo crear su propia cripto, qeu de hecho dijo estaría lista para el 2020 pero se ha postpuesto.

Quiero decir con esto que puede que la mondea virtual se una a earth token, a liberty, o a una cripto nueva, realmente lo que quería indicar con mi post es que casi seguro en un futuro se podrán minar propiedades


----------



## Le Fanu (13 Feb 2021)

Como es época de holdear y no despilfarrar en inversiones arriesgadas, aquí dejo un listado de minas que he encontrado por la red:

*Oro y otros* El Callao, Venezuela $1.29 Server Status | Earth 2
*Varios* El Callao, Venezuela $1.29 Earth 2
*Oro* Sughd, Tayikistán $0.43 Earth 2
*Oro *San Gregorio, Uruguay $0.52 Earth 2
*Oro* San Gregorio, Uruguay $0.52 Earth 2
*Oro* Eagle Mountain, Guyana $0.45 "5.21185, -59.13126"
*Oro* Macalder, Kenya $0.57 Earth 2
*Cobre* Donoso, Panamá $0.91 Earth 2
*Oro* North Mara, Tanzania $1.10 Earth 2
*Oro y cobre* Navoiy, Uzbekistán $0.62 Earth 2
*Oro* Issyk-Kul, Kyrgystan $0.44 Earth 2
*Hierro* Estawini $0.40 Earth 2
*Hierro y cobre* Erongo, Namibia $0.54 https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/b1379c23-ffc4-43ec-8ac6-cda3dae45ae1
*Oro y cobre* Mouhoun, Burkina Faso $0.45 https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/51958d17-d1c6-4bc5-b9f4-34de3cfff1e9
*Plata* Dornod, Mongolia $0.50 https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/1d46caca-8f09-45ff-9ef6-abde5896db4c
*Oro* Karas, Namibia $0.54 https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/556eb906-9a44-4419-b069-9436d1222bba
*Oro* Cuyuni-Mazaruni, Guyana $0.45 https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/510aa724-c883-43e7-afab-2c69e74fb45f
*Cobre* Antofagasta, Chile $1.75 https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/b4157ad1-a008-40e1-b5a0-a4800326811a
*Diamante y Oro* Cuyuni-Mazaruni, Guyana $0.45 https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/f572739b-38e0-48fd-bfa3-0e6270a8bc45
*Oro* Attapeu, Laos $0.49 https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/a8db22cf-8d1c-4682-af9f-69ff79928964
*Cobre* Attapeu, Laos $0.49 https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/c3fffa4b-5b5f-40d5-9a04-8c00e8437838

Dejo código por si os ha resultado de interés: BIKXMV5FRY


----------



## BigJoe (13 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Como es época de holdear y no despilfarrar en inversiones arriesgadas, aquí dejo un listado de minas que he encontrado por la red:
> 
> *Oro y otros* El Callao, Venezuela $1.29 Server Status | Earth 2
> *Varios* El Callao, Venezuela $1.29 Earth 2
> ...



Código usado, gracias opr el aviso


----------



## zarpen (13 Feb 2021)

Acabo de añadir ordenamiento por clase de tile y clase de tiles al listado, veo que aún quedan algunas islas / sitios con tiles de clase 1 libres, por si a alguien le interesa, ej: Nauru, Cocos -> https://earth2.okesc.com, a ver si voy completando la parte de las guilds.


----------



## pepita (13 Feb 2021)

He hecho mi primera puja, qué nervios!

EDIT: empezamos mal, me ha llegado a mí misma el aviso de que me han hecho una puja, debería haberle llegado al otro, a ver si lo ve en notificaciones,
Este equipo necesita cientos de personas más






pues tampoco me gusta lo de que diga que pinche el link below, porque puede dar lugar a phising, mejor que te digan que vayas a la web

ay, madre que en pañales está esto


----------



## D_M (13 Feb 2021)

OFERTAS 13/02/2021:

**CLASS 1**
$47,99 - (19,53% OFF) - Class 1 - Stavanger, Rogaland, Norway - Populated area - Good discount and price for its value. Earth 2

**CLASS 2**
$1,33 - (34,80% OFF) - Class 2 - Beyoglu, Istanbul, Turkey - Super populated area - Great discount - 1 Tile. Earth 2
$1,86 - (45,61% OFF) - Class 2 - E2THEBOSS megacity in Montserrado, Liberia - Very populated area - Great discount - 2 Tiles. Earth 2
$3,71 - (54,59% OFF) - Class 2 - Minaret (religious place) in Eyup, Istanbul, Turkey - Semi populated area - Great discount - 4 Tiles. Earth 2
$4,99 - (35,70% OFF) - Class 2 - Tahua, Potosí, Bolivia - Very populated area - Great discount - 10 Tiles. Earth 2
$5,40 - (49,01% OFF) - Class 2 - Leopoldstadt, Vienna, Austria - Populated area - Nice square shape - Great discount - 5 Tiles Earth 2
$5,99 - (26,59% OFF) - Class 2 - Hadxaifong, Vientiane, Laos - Nice square shape - Land traded several times = it is an easy sale: Earth 2
$5,99 - (15,20% OFF) - Class 2 - Kotor, Montenegro - Populated nice coast area - Great discount - 12 Tiles. Earth 2
$5,99 - (41,67% OFF) - Class 2 - Very populated area in Liberia. Nice rectangular land. Great discount - 6 Tiles. Earth 2
$5,99 - (41,67% OFF) - Class 2 -Very populated area in Liberia. Nice rectangular land. Good discount ! Earth 2
$5,99 - (41,67% OFF) - Class 2 -Very populated area in Liberia. Nice rectangular land. Good discount ! Earth 2
$8,40 - (22,94% OFF) - Class 2 - Alpha Kingdom Megacity in Skopje, North Macedonia - Highly populated area - Great discount - 20 Tiles. Earth 2
$8,40 - (45.45% OFF) - Class 2 - E2THEBOSS megacity in Montserrado, Liberia - Very populated area - Great discount - 9 Tiles. Earth 2
$11,99 - (42,22% OFF) - Class 2 - Oil field in Yamalo-Nenets Autonomous Okrug, Russia - 6 Tiles. https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/32c64e31-7e56-4a49-878a-56278b0e9795
$16,22 - (33,06% OFF) - Class 2 - Xicheng Qu, Beijing Shi, China - Nice 2x2 square land in area relatively populated - Great discount - 4 Tiles https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/0e8693be-b305-40e5-a770-86c0f7d3633c
$21,60 - (31,10% OFF) - Class 2 - Gulshan, Dhaka, Dhaka, Bangladesh - Super populated area close to a river - Great discount - 50 Tiles. https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/39194922-2a49-48b3-b427-56f17689df99
$21,72 - (44,80% OFF) - Class 2 - E2THEBOSS megacity in Montserrado, Liberia - Very populated area - Great discount - 23 Tiles. https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/476a4a28-44d8-4565-91c2-47cf49aec40e
$23,40 - (23,53% OFF) - Class 2 - Phonxay, Luang Prabang, Laos - Very populated are with plenty of trees - Great discount - 60 Tiles. https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/747d03f4-fee5-40df-809e-e8d8006a225e
$25,20 - (41,08% OFF) - Class 2 - E2THEBOSS megacity in Montserrado, Liberia - Very populated area - Great discount - 25 Tiles. https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/c3a9c1ef-e6bf-433b-b77e-1bb55c532ae2
$27,60 - (42,39% OFF) - Class 2 - E2THEBOSS megacity in Montserrado, Liberia - Very populated area - Great discount - 28 Tiles. https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/5c0c60f5-a5fd-443d-8223-580c119786f2
$33,50 - (40,67% OFF) - Class 2 - E2THEBOSS megacity in Montserrado, Liberia - Very populated area - Great discount - 33 Tiles. https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/88f9f300-9b29-486c-b55c-b3fb1a60c2ad
$53,99 - (50,84% OFF) - Class 2 - Binnenstad, Utrecht, Netherlands - Very populated area - Great discount. https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/05eb1795-fd6f-49cd-9eb3-9c14c182543c
$99,99 - (45.89% OFF) - Class 2 - E2THEBOSS megacity in Montserrado, Liberia - Very populated area - Great discount - 108 Tiles. https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/f56cc8be-a979-42eb-b479-3584e9b782f

**CLASS 3** 
$10,80 - (9,25% OFF) - Class 3 - Xicheng Qu, Beijing Shi, China - Very populated area - Great discount - 2 Tiles. https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/bb9b8b69-55a2-4d62-a187-0c572ed8f3c8
$55,49 - (70,66% OFF) - Class 3 - Piscataway, New Jersey, United States - Great discount. https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/aa9f63a2-1e33-4467-b86a-6bfc6de027cf


----------



## BigJoe (13 Feb 2021)

kaluza5 dijo:


> Tengo 2 parcelas de momento: Una la que está señalada en la costa, con una flecha. Otra en el interior, muestro un pantallazo de donde está:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 562007



Hola vecino!


----------



## BigJoe (13 Feb 2021)




----------



## Carlos1 (13 Feb 2021)

Por si os interesa, he pillado parcelas en SKOPJE, NORTH MACEDONIA hace 5 días y es la que más se me revaloriza, a un 14%, y de precio siguen baratas a 0.54 usd.


----------



## BigJoe (13 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Por si os interesa, he pillado parcelas en SKOPJE, NORTH MACEDONIA hace 5 días y es la que más se me revaloriza, a un 14%, y de precio siguen baratas a 0.54 usd.



Gracias por el aviso, código usado


----------



## kaluza5 (13 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Hola vecino!



¡Hola!


----------



## D_M (13 Feb 2021)

@Carlos1 @BigJoe Por si os interesa:
**CLASS 2**
$8,40 - (22,94% OFF) - Class 2 - Alpha Kingdom Megacity in Skopje, North Macedonia - Highly populated area - Great discount - 20 Tiles. Earth 2


----------



## Carlos1 (13 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Gracias por el aviso, código usado




De nada compañero.

Sinceramente lo del referido se me olvida siempre y nunca lo pongo jjejeje, aquí yo creo que estamos para ayudarnos entre todos desinteresadamente.
Un saludo!


----------



## Carlos1 (13 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> @Carlos1 @BigJoe Por si os interesa:
> **CLASS 2**
> $8,40 - (22,94% OFF) - Class 2 - Alpha Kingdom Megacity in Skopje, North Macedonia - Highly populated area - Great discount - 20 Tiles. Earth 2




SKPOPJE se está petando y sigue barata.


----------



## Visrul (13 Feb 2021)

Por si a alguien le resulta interesante pongo algunas minas más a añadir a las que puse hace unos días:

Oro / Sudáfrica: Earth 2 -26.17438, 25.24641 Casi sin nadie
Oro / Filipinas: Earth 2 12.46900,123.39750 Casi sin nadie
Plata, zinc / Kazajistán: Earth 2 50.60002, 81.78269 Huecos en los laterales y pozos secundarios
Cobre / Chile: Earth 2 -22.97435, -69.06246 Mucho hueco en el pozo principal y los secundarios
Oro / Turquía: Earth 2 39.42214,38.52882 Mucho hueco en pozos secundarios y algo en el perímetro del principal
Cobre / Chile: Earth 2 -22.285042398195806, -68.90255611773269 Mina inmensa, algo de hueco en el principal. Mucho en el pozo secundario en -22.23317, -68.88711
Oro / Rusia: Earth 2 58.611284, 115.20538 Prácticamente vacía
Oro / Uzbequistán: Earth 2 39.973350561011955, 67.37499504799605 bastante hueco todavía
Oro / Arabia Saudí: 22.29799,43.26475
Uranio / Níger: Earth 2 17.511142, 6.737709 Es subterránea y la gente ha pillado sobre todo instalaciones actuales. Hay hueco todavía.

Creo que no he repetido con las que puse hace unos días o las de otros foreros. Si no fuese así me disculpo de antemano.

Si le ha sido de utilidad a alguien aquí está mi código: O9UM1XQGWS
Un saludo


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (13 Feb 2021)

Algunos comentarios sobre la alianza con mapbox, la cuestión de la Esencia y la polémica por su posible pago parcial, y el teletransporte, mas eficaz en propiedades de muchos cuadrados, y con gasto de Esencia para upgradear. Video corto.


----------



## Carlos1 (14 Feb 2021)

Por si os interesa:

Earth2stats.xyz

Muestra las estadísticas de todos los países, precio actual de la parcela, porcentaje de revalorización y gráficas semanas, diarias y horarias.

Todo muy bien ordenado.


----------



## BigJoe (14 Feb 2021)

De FC

Oro y otros El Callao, Venezuela $1.29 Earth 2
Varios El Callao, Venezuela $1.29 Earth 2
Oro Sughd, Tayikistán $0.43 Earth 2
Oro San Gregorio, Uruguay $0.52 Earth 2
Oro Macalder, Kenya $0.57 Earth 2
Cobre Donoso, Panamá $0.91 Earth 2
Oro Issyk-Kul, Kyrgystan $0.44 Earth 2
Hierro Estawini $0.40 Earth 2
Hierro y cobre Erongo, Namibia $0.54 Earth 2
Plata Dornod, Mongolia $0.50 Earth 2
Diamante y Oro Cuyuni-Mazaruni, Guyana $0.https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/f572739b-38e0-48fd-bfa3-0e6270a8bc45


Si os resultan de interés os dejo mi código *AMZY36CUV7 *


----------



## D_M (14 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> @Carlos1 @BigJoe Por si os interesa:
> **CLASS 2**
> $8,40 - (22,94% OFF) - Class 2 - Alpha Kingdom Megacity in Skopje, North Macedonia - Highly populated area - Great discount - 20 Tiles. Earth 2



Sold hamijos, lo tengo apalabrado con un cliente habitual.


----------



## antoniussss (14 Feb 2021)

MMM me he tenido que pillar un clase 1 alemania que vendia un jincho al -59% de menos de 100 euros.

Ni puta idea, me lo ha vendido por menos de lo que le costó a él..... Entre coste y venta y comisiones ha palmado el Holandes 15 pavos...

En fin


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (14 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> MMM me he tenido que pillar un clase 1 alemania que vendia un jincho al -59% de menos de 100 euros.
> 
> Ni puta idea, me lo ha vendido por menos de lo que le costó a él..... Entre coste y venta y comisiones ha palmado el Holandes 15 pavos...
> 
> En fin



A) Necesita el dinero con urgencia
B) Lo habia conseguido con creditos referidos, con lo que es ganancia neta aunque lo venda mas barato que su precio oficial.
C) Que se haya equivocado al poner el precio.


----------



## antoniussss (14 Feb 2021)

Not bad, holdear a futuro, aunque cierren ahora parcelas no vendidas, en el futuro las abrirán temporalmente, es una buena fuente de ingresos para el juego, y para mí, si se es paciente.


----------



## Le Fanu (14 Feb 2021)

Yo estoy a full con las minas estos días, sobre todo con las baratas como buen lonchafinista . Si no me equivoco, serán la mejor manera de NO tener que meter dinero de nuevo en el juego cuando se tenga que construir en las siguientes fases. Esperemos que con los beneficios que se saquen de ellas se pueda avanzar sin invertir de nuevo...


----------



## Carlos1 (14 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo estoy a full con las minas estos días, sobre todo con las baratas como buen lonchafinista . Si no me equivoco, serán la mejor manera de NO tener que meter dinero de nuevo en el juego cuando se tenga que construir en las siguientes fases. Esperemos que con los beneficios que se saquen de ellas se pueda avanzar sin invertir de nuevo...



Es mi siguiente objetivo, pillar minas de lo que sea en las próximas compras, también estoy mirando el tema islas perdidas de la mano de dios y baratelis, en facebook hay un grupo y todo:

Ξ²Islands


----------



## EYE (14 Feb 2021)




----------



## Kartal (14 Feb 2021)

Hola a todos, estimados ciudadanos de Villa Burbuja.

Por si alguno está buscando alguna ciudad organizada y que todavía esté barata, os dejo por aquí un enlace:

Zordex City - Earth 2

Recordad que los desarrolladores han confirmado que las megaciudades tendrán cierta ventaja en fases posteriores. Sigo animando a invertir en Villa Burbuja como si no hubiera un mañana, pero os dejo esta alternativa más barata por si queréis tener una propiedad con mayor número de tiles (que también será beneficioso en Fase 2).

Si os animáis, dejo mi código por si queréis dejarme una propinita: O76OWLUYZ1


----------



## danteael (14 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hola a todos, estimados ciudadanos de Villa Burbuja.
> 
> Por si alguno está buscando alguna ciudad organizada y que todavía esté barata, os dejo por aquí un enlace:
> 
> ...



No pensaba comprar más propiedades... Pero el tema de las ciudades parece que será clave en el futuro. He metido tu código.
A ver con qué nos sorprenden esta semana que viene los desarrolladores.
OJO: *Villa Burbuja* debe ser la primera opción de cualquier que se pase por este foro o por alguno de los paralelos.


----------



## Kartal (14 Feb 2021)

danteael dijo:


> No pensaba comprar más propiedades... Pero el tema de las ciudades parece que será clave en el futuro. He metido tu código.
> A ver con qué nos sorprenden esta semana que viene los desarrolladores.
> OJO: *Villa Burbuja* debe ser la primera opción de cualquier que se pase por este foro o por alguno de los paralelos.



Muchas gracias, dante.

Pues sí, a ver si en el vídeo del martes nos dan más pistas. Va a durar 5 minutos y medio, así que me imagino que no serán solamente paisajes digitales.


----------



## Elbrujo (14 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hola a todos, estimados ciudadanos de Villa Burbuja.
> 
> Por si alguno está buscando alguna ciudad organizada y que todavía esté barata, os dejo por aquí un enlace:
> 
> ...



Ya lo he dicho muchas veces. Que alguien que tenga cuenta en forocoches cree un hilo ede lo de VB. Añadiriamos mas gente española y creceria nuestra ciudad y tomaria relevancia internacional. Aparte el que lo cuelgue se puede llevar jugosas referencias. Pero no hacen ni caso. Mi unico proposito es ver crecer la ciudad al menos al triple


----------



## BigJoe (14 Feb 2021)

Gente podéis hacer lo siguiente.

1. Id a Profile
2. Click en cualquiera de vuestras propiedades
3. Id abajo del todo, donde pone Block ID, copiad el número
4. Id a Settings, click en Ethescan, pegad el Block ID
5. Aquí viene la novedad que no dije anteriormente, os aparecerá una almohadilla seguido de 7 números bajo el título "CUrrent Block"
6. Vale, copiad ese número y denuevo id a la barra de buscador donde pusisteis el Block ID

Os tendría que aparecer esto:




No entiendo qué quiere significar que tenga tant información sobre un MINADO, puede ser solo un testeo de una fase beta anterior, o una fase alfa de algo que está por venir.


----------



## Elbrujo (14 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Gente podéis hacer lo siguiente.
> 
> 1. Id a Profile
> 2. Click en cualquiera de vuestras propiedades
> ...



Para que es?


----------



## BigJoe (14 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Para que es?



Demostrar todo el software de miando que hay detrás, para su potencial uso como miando para cripto, es solo una curiosidad de momento


----------



## Elbrujo (14 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Demostrar todo el software de miando que hay detrás, para su potencial uso como miando para cripto, es solo una curiosidad de momento



Osea segun v3o la idea futura sea crear un cripto que solo se la puedan hacer o pkr asi decirlo imprimir aquellos que tengan tiles en earth no?

Awi la cripto comprarla dara valor pero el que tenga tiles si esto funciona se va a montar en el dolar


----------



## Elbrujo (14 Feb 2021)

Quizas nosotros simplemente como propietarios nos obliguen a tener el ordenador todo el puto dia encendido para minar criptos las saquen al mercado y nos paguen por ellas. La verdad esque estaria muy muy interesante.

Y a la cripto la llamaran essence


----------



## BigJoe (14 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Osea segun v3o la idea futura sea crear un cripto que solo se la puedan hacer o pkr asi decirlo imprimir aquellos que tengan tiles en earth no?
> 
> Awi la cripto comprarla dara valor pero el que tenga tiles si esto funciona se va a montar en el dolar


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (14 Feb 2021)

Creo que estas proyectando lo que paso con las criptos. Earth2 no deja de ser "pensamiento deseado", al menos a corto plazo.


----------



## Elbrujo (14 Feb 2021)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Creo que estas proyectando lo que paso con las criptos. Earth2 no deja de ser "pensamiento deseado", al menos a corto plazo.



Tienes razon. No quiero que piensen aque quiero engañar a nadie asi que he boorado el relato aunque creo que estaba bastante bien


----------



## BigJoe (14 Feb 2021)

EYE dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 572514



No tienes ni puta idea 

Es un trapezoide


----------



## Carlos1 (14 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Muchas gracias, dante.
> 
> Pues sí, a ver si en el vídeo del martes nos dan más pistas. Va a durar 5 minutos y medio, así que me imagino que no serán solamente paisajes digitales.




Born in 2020, ¿tú llevas el Discord de RESOURCES DISTRICT?


----------



## Carlos1 (14 Feb 2021)

Mina de oro a 0.46 usd la parcela, hacia la izquierda de la masificación se encuentran parcelas libres. Se está petando.

Earth 2


----------



## GeniusForce (14 Feb 2021)

¿porque ya no se puede pagar con *Paypal*? a mi ya no me sale la opcion, solo visa o con la cuenta interna del juego.
¿os ocurre igual a vosotros?


----------



## pepita (14 Feb 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> ¿porque ya no se puede pagar con *Paypal*? a mi ya no me sale la opcion, solo visa o con la cuenta interna del juego.
> ¿os ocurre igual a vosotros?



si, lo quitaron hará una semana? dicen que quieren implementar otros métodos de pago, se supone que paypal es caro, pero dan pocas explicaciones, ya veremos, han puesto 2FA para que sea mas seguro pagar


----------



## Kartal (14 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Born in 2020, ¿tú llevas el Discord de RESOURCES DISTRICT?



No, no lo llevo yo, pero el otro día hablé con el fundador, es español.


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Mina de oro a 0.46 usd la parcela, hacia la izquierda de la masificación se encuentran parcelas libres. Se está petando.
> 
> Earth 2



Buen aporte. He usado tu código (extraído de la primera página del hilo).


----------



## Kartal (15 Feb 2021)

Feliz inicio de semana, vecinos de Villa Burbuja.

Mientras esperamos el vídeo de mañana, la apertura de Dubái y la Fase 2... los de earth2.market han convocado un concurso con premios de más de *1.000 dólares* en propiedades a elegir entre las que estén a la venta.

Todo lo que tenéis que hacer es entrar en este enlace y pegar el link de vuestro Profile en Earth2. Nada de loguearse, registrarse ni nada de eso... solamente hacer copy&paste de vuestro enlace de perfil.

Sorteo gratuito de Earth2.Market

Dentro se explican las bases del sorteo. Los ganadores se darán a conocer este domingo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (15 Feb 2021)

Amigo me dice esto al introducir el token






Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## D_M (15 Feb 2021)

Ayer banearon a "E2THEBOSS" de Discord, hace tiempo que está haciendo caja y dicen que se larga, que abandona su proyecto de mageciudad tras discusiones con los creadores del juego = muy posible que E2theboss megacity en Liberia ya no valga un cagao, yo estoy vendiendo el 95% de propiedades que tengo en Liberia.


----------



## BigJoe (15 Feb 2021)

Calentando motores, el link al directo que habrá mañana al final de la ceutna atrás


----------



## pasabaporaqui (15 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Ayer banearon a "E2THEBOSS" de Discord, hace tiempo que está haciendo caja y dicen que se larga, que abandona su proyecto de mageciudad tras discusiones con los creadores del juego = muy posible que E2theboss megacity en Liberia ya no valga un cagao, yo estoy vendiendo el 95% de propiedades que tengo en Liberia.



Alguno está vendiendo a perdidas






Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (15 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Ayer banearon a "E2THEBOSS" de Discord, hace tiempo que está haciendo caja y dicen que se larga, que abandona su proyecto de mageciudad tras discusiones con los creadores del juego = muy posible que E2theboss megacity en Liberia ya no valga un cagao, yo estoy vendiendo el 95% de propiedades que tengo en Liberia.



¿Qué te importa si está E2Boss o no? En Liberia ya hay una Mega-Ciudad, si no tiene _alcalde_, mejor aún.


----------



## BigJoe (15 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Alguno está vendiendo a perdidas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por qué vender antess de que se publique un trailer que pude revalorizar la compañia y generar interés?


----------



## Kartal (15 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Amigo me dice esto al introducir el token
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según tengo entendido ese token es solamente para confirmar tu identidad en caso de ser uno de los ganadores.

Edito: ahora veo que sirve también para identificarse en la web. Yo lo acabo de poner y sí me funciona, así puedes ver cuántos te han apoyado hasta el momento y a cuántos has apoyado. Cuantos más hayan de ambos, más posibilidades de llevarse premio en el sorteo del domingo.


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Ayer banearon a "E2THEBOSS" de Discord, hace tiempo que está haciendo caja y dicen que se larga, que abandona su proyecto de mageciudad tras discusiones con los creadores del juego = muy posible que E2theboss megacity en Liberia ya no valga un cagao, yo estoy vendiendo el 95% de propiedades que tengo en Liberia.



Tiene puestas muchas de sus propiedades a la venta. Algunas de ellas son en forma de "calles" y "avenidas", con la dificultad de venta que eso conlleva. Yo he pujado por algunas de sus propiedades muy muy a la baja, pero el hijueputa no rebaja de momento. Lo mismo acaba cediendo. Vale la pena estar prevenidos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (15 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Por qué vender antess de que se publique un trailer que pude revalorizar la compañia y generar interés?



Ni idea, no tiene sentido a no ser que haya salido muy mal con los creadores y sea un calentón 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos1 (15 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Qué te importa si está E2Boss o no? En Liberia ya hay una Mega-Ciudad, si no tiene _alcalde_, mejor aún.




Es de lo que se trata todo esto, comprar barato de gente que vende a pérdidas o por debajo del precio inicial de mercado. Ha sido así de toda la vida de dios.

En algún momento vendrá un ricachón interesado en comprar la mega city, o la mega orbe, o tomorrowland, aero no se que, estc, etc,,que da igual como lo monten, el tema es especular y vender caro dado el momento.

Yo por ahora ni me acerco a mirar el Marketplace, aún hay demasiadas parcelas libres y baratas, que si vas a largo son una inversión cojonuda.


----------



## Jebediah (15 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Es de lo que se trata todo esto, comprar barato de gente que vende a pérdidas o por debajo del precio inicial de mercado. Ha sido así de toda la vida de dios.
> 
> En algún momento vendrá un ricachón interesado en comprar la mega city, o la mega orbe, o tomorrowland, aero no se que, estc, etc,,que da igual como lo monten, el tema es especular y vender caro dado el momento.
> 
> Yo por ahora ni me acerco a mirar el Marketplace, aún hay demasiadas parcelas libres y baratas, que si vas a largo son una inversión cojonuda.



Sí, yo en el marketplace no miro nada. Casos como éste que vende en pérdidas puede ser porque necesita pasta o porque lo compró con dinero de referidos e impuesto y aún vendiendo en pérdidas son beneficios limpios... 

De todos modos el E2Boss este creo que era un prepotente así que mucha pena no da.


----------



## Carlos1 (15 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Ayer banearon a "E2THEBOSS" de Discord, hace tiempo que está haciendo caja y dicen que se larga, que abandona su proyecto de mageciudad tras discusiones con los creadores del juego = muy posible que E2theboss megacity en Liberia ya no valga un cagao, yo estoy vendiendo el 95% de propiedades que tengo en Liberia.




Lo acabo de ver en el Discord de Earth2-La República, subiendo pantallazos de cosas que no tengo ni idea qué son, XDD


----------



## EYE (15 Feb 2021)




----------



## BigJoe (15 Feb 2021)

Gente alguien ha sido muy generoso con un codigo mio en Earth 2, no aparece en la página principal puedo ver si nick en Earth 2, hay alguna manera de saber cuál es su código para devolver el favor?


----------



## BigJoe (15 Feb 2021)

Alguien ha hecho una compra importaante en VB

Mirad como ha subido el valor




En unos momentos el algoritmos probablemente corregirá esto


----------



## Kartal (15 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Alguien ha hecho una compra importaante en VB
> 
> Mirad como ha subido el valor
> 
> ...




En Villa Burbuja o en cualquier lugar de Libia. Esos incrementos son a nivel de país.


----------



## BigJoe (15 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> En Villa Burbuja o en cualquier lugar de Libia. Esos incrementos son a nivel de país.



Buen y necesario apunte.


----------



## Carlos1 (15 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Alguien ha hecho una compra importaante en VB
> 
> Mirad como ha subido el valor
> 
> ...



Pero pareciera que los aumentos porcentuales son cada vez más duraderos. Desde ayer que tengo a Isla Norfolk y Lesotho con un +150% y no bajan, antes estos pumpeos duraban minutos. Ya veremos.


----------



## BigJoe (15 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Pero pareciera que los aumentos porcentuales son cada vez más duraderos. Desde ayer que tengo a Isla Norfolk y Lesotho con un +150% y no bajan, antes estos pumpeos duraban minutos. Ya veremos.



Fuiste tu el que nos recomendo las tiles en Skopje? Esta´n teniendo un creimiento brutal.


----------



## Carlos1 (15 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Fuiste tu el que nos recomendo las tiles en Skopje? Esta´n teniendo un creimiento brutal.




Hace unos días lo he puesto por aquí, hoy me marca un +20 %, peor ayer me ponía +100%, se nota dependiendo del lugar los pumpeos son mas gordos y tempranos que otras parcelas que se han comprado días antes y que también suben pero del rollo +2% diario.

En Isla Norfolk en su día he pillado en "segunda línea de costa" y ahora mismo estoy completamente rodeado hacia el interior de cientos de parcelas pilladas.

Por contra, una de las 2 que tengo en rojo a -0.75% es ISLA BURBUJA en las COMORES.


----------



## BigJoe (15 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Hace unos días lo he puesto por aquí, hoy me marca un +20 %, peor ayer me ponía +100%, se nota dependiendo del lugar los pumpeos son mas gordos y tempranos que otras parcelas que se han comprado días antes y que también suben pero del rollo +2% diario.
> 
> En Isla Norfolk en su día he pillado en "segunda línea de costa" y ahora mismo estoy completamente rodeado hacia el interior de cientos de parcelas pilladas.
> 
> Por contra, una de las 2 que tengo en rojo a -0.75% es ISLA BURBUJA en las COMORES.



Isla Norfolk, la que está al norte de Nueva Zelanda¿?


----------



## D_M (15 Feb 2021)

OS TRAIGO BUENAS OFERTITAS ORDENADAS DE LA MAS LONCHAFINISTA A LA MAS LOCHAGORDISTA, HAMIJOS:

*PVP DESCUENTO CLASE PAIS URL*
$1,38 31,68% 2 Antigua and Barbuda Earth 2
$2,63 3,31% 1 Togo Earth 2
$4,99 36,27% 2 Bolivia Earth 2
$5,03 51,02% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$5,03 51,02% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$5,03 51,02% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$5,40 49,15% 2 Austria Earth 2
$5,99 27,48% 2 Laos Earth 2
$10,99 30,88% 2 North Macedonia Earth 2
$16,22 33,25% 2 China Earth 2
$18,15 53,88% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$21,05 50,78% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$23,06 51,87% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$23,40 24,42% 2 Laos  Earth 2
$29,57 47,63% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$47,99 19,78% 1 Norway Earth 2
$53,99 51,00% 2 Netherlands Earth 2
$55,49 70,75% 3 United States Earth 2
$84,10 54,49% 2 Liberia Earth 2


----------



## D_M (15 Feb 2021)

EYE dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 573263



El paradigma ha cambiado, amigo. Hace años que la tele y multitud de Pacos palillo en boca, hablaban del bitcoin copa de pacharán en mano apoyados en la barra del bar, y no por ello ha caído el bitcoin sino todo lo contrario.

También podría decirse que cuando viene mucho paro y crisis económica, es hora de vender las acciones y pasarse al oro, plata, bonos, y sin embargo la bolsa está en máximos.

Lo dicho, han cambiado las reglas del juego.


----------



## Carlos1 (15 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Isla Norfolk, la que está al norte de Nueva Zelanda¿?



Esa misma, al noroeste de la isla norte de Nueva Zelanda y en medio entre Australia y NZ.


----------



## Carlos1 (15 Feb 2021)

En cuanto a piedras preciosas, de lo más barateli que he visto son éstas:

DIAMANTES a 0.54 usd: Earth 2 

RUBÍES a 0.49 usd: Earth 2


----------



## Visrul (15 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> En cuanto a piedras preciosas, de lo más barateli que he visto son éstas:
> 
> DIAMANTES a 0.54 usd: Earth 2
> 
> RUBÍES a 0.49 usd: Earth 2



Una duda, ¿cómo hacéis para poner el enlace directo al lugar sin necesidad de poner las coordenadas?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Feb 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Una duda, ¿cómo hacéis para poner el enlace directo al lugar sin necesidad de poner las coordenadas?
> Gracias de antemano.



Tienes que seleccionar una tile vendida y entonces te sale ya un enlace válido en el navegador para utilizar. No sé si me he explicado...


----------



## Carlos1 (15 Feb 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Una duda, ¿cómo hacéis para poner el enlace directo al lugar sin necesidad de poner las coordenadas?
> Gracias de antemano.




Copias y pegas esto: Earth 2 y al lado le agregas los caracteres que aparecen en "Property Deed" en tus Insights.

Lo que dice Le Fanu no lo he podido hacer, igual es más rápido y práctico.


----------



## BigJoe (15 Feb 2021)

El algoritmo ya ha corregido la burbujeada subida de Villaburbuja xDDD


----------



## Carlos1 (15 Feb 2021)

URANIO barateli para pobres como yo:

0.46 usd: Earth 2


----------



## LostSouls (15 Feb 2021)

Yo la de pepsico y una fábrica de palomitas.


----------



## BigJoe (15 Feb 2021)




----------



## Carlos1 (15 Feb 2021)

Quería aprovechar de dar las gracias a los que han comprado con mi referido, y en especial a " Ney's Land" que supongo que es burbujero, y que ahora mismo es un tenedor importante de miles de parcelas que ya me gustaría tener una quinta o sexta parte de su patrimonio, XDD


----------



## BigJoe (15 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Quería aprovechar de dar las gracias a los que han comprado con mi referido, y en especial a " Ney's Land" que supongo que es burbujero, y que ahora mismo es un tenedor importante de miles de parcelas que ya me gustaría tener una quinta o sexta parte de su patrimonio, XDD



+100

Ney´s Land, otro que te da muchísimas gracias.


----------



## pepita (15 Feb 2021)

Mañana alguno bilingüe nos ireis traduciendo las novedades? yo temo no enterarme, sobretodo si dicen algo de Dubai


----------



## Le Fanu (16 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Mañana alguno bilingüe nos ireis traduciendo las novedades? yo temo no enterarme, sobretodo si dicen algo de Dubai



Ya confirmaron que Dubai también iría con cuenta atrás de más de 24 horas, así que por eso creo que no debemos preocuparnos. El trailer no creo que nos afecte demasiado en las funcionalidades de la plataforma. Lo más importante es que puede traer nuevos usuarios, con el consecuente burbujeo de los precios...


----------



## D_M (16 Feb 2021)

HE SELECCIONADO LO MEJOR DEL MARKETPLACE PARA VOSOTROS CON UN DESCUENTO IMPORTANTE YA INCLUÍDO POR SER HAMIJOS BURBUJA. COMO SIEMPRE PENSANDO EN VUESTRO LONCHAFINISMO Y HE ORDENADO LA LISTA DEL TERRENO MÁS BARATITO AL MÁS CARO:

*PVP DESCUENTO CLASE PAIS URL*
$1,38 31,68% 2 Antigua and Barbuda Earth 2
$4,99 36,27% 2 Bolivia Earth 2
$5,03 51,02% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$5,03 51,02% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$5,03 51,02% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$5,40 49,15% 2 Austria  Earth 2
$5,99 29,60% 2 Western Sahara Earth 2
$5,99 27,48% 2 Laos Earth 2
$10,80 16,34% 2 Burkina Faso Earth 2
$10,99 30,88% 2 North Macedonia Earth 2
$16,22 33,25% 2 China Earth 2
$18,15 53,88% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$21,05 50,78% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$23,06 51,87% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$23,40 24,42% 2 Laos Earth 2
$29,57 47,63% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$35,99 36,84% 2 Papua New Guinea Earth 2
$53,99 51,00% 2 Netherlands Earth 2
$55,49 70,75% 3 United States Earth 2
$84,10 54,49% 2 Liberia Earth 2


----------



## antoniussss (16 Feb 2021)

Gracias también a *Ney's Land* , va a tope con la isla de san vicente y las granainas, va a ser el Rey de la isla.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Gracias también a *Ney's Land* , va a tope con la isla de san vicente y las granainas, va a ser el Rey de la isla.



Yo compré algo en el pueblecito que está haciendo en esa isla con el referal que me dió, a ver que llegan a hacer en esa isla.


----------



## pepita (16 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Ya confirmaron que Dubai también iría con cuenta atrás de más de 24 horas, así que por eso creo que no debemos preocuparnos. El trailer no creo que nos afecte demasiado en las funcionalidades de la plataforma. Lo más importante es que puede traer nuevos usuarios, con el consecuente burbujeo de los precios...



Bueno pues si hoy no dicen nada de lo de Dubai, a la noche compraré ya en VB, que no voy a estar toda la vida esperando, ayer vi un video muy gracioso, en 2027 seguimos esperando que nos digan algo...


----------



## BigJoe (16 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Bueno pues si hoy no dicen nada de lo de Dubai, a la noche compraré ya en VB, que no voy a estar toda la vida esperando, ayer vi un video muy gracioso, en 2027 seguimos esperando que nos digan algo...



No te digo que no digan nada de Dubai o no, pero lo que te puedo confirmar seguro es que Dubai no saldrá a la venta hoy.

Los desarrolladores confirmaron que habrá otra cuenta atrás para Dubai en el futuro, con una antelación de al menos 24 horas


----------



## pepita (16 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> +100
> 
> Ney´s Land, otro que te da muchísimas gracias.



y yo , Gracias!


----------



## AK2 (16 Feb 2021)

*VÍDEO DE LA FASE 3.*


@AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ*@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*@Elbrujo *8NBKTKKBOJ*@davitin *AZ0NQNNT41*@vilin *VD9QAZKOMT*@Profesor.Poopsnagle* I5W0Y8MC3Z*@DraghiEmpire* UKCBW0GA3J*@PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO* JCSU4TUNDB*@LostSouls* 9XZMANSUPJ*@LuiGi13* D9XNGHP8S3*@antoniussss* O4Z69PS8PR*@Minak *OSI7JR8M74*@hornblower* 9XZMANSUPJ*@Visrul *O9UM1XQGWS*@Kartal* O76OWLUYZ1*@Desmond Humes* O821T23FS7*@kaluza5 *VPZ3ANTME5*@Polo_00* Y8TLNLHT04*@Le Fanu *BIKXMV5FRY*@Silverado72* G5FLCU1DM5*@El_neutral* 2IZHKWM28F*@D_M* GCY1BDZ92H*@Don_Quijote* U5RJHT5W17*@EXTOUAREG* ZUAEZYLBH8*@EYE *U6DSNCUS4K*@danteael* CRWWXKU6YC*@Vargodoria *IN3WCJOAFN*@Boris I de Andorra *Z4V4YXB2HV*@TedKord *2TCB87G567*@Kurku* M441C39YOS*@Sin_Casa* WY95JSOWIE*@Toleandro Magno* 9K1PYYENBT*@pepita* 59IMI08LCV*@asiqué *RFFX0G539P*@A.Daimiel* 0FE5AP5ARE*@Remero *M04AH7ZAKN*@Carlos1 *9IGZ4RR4NP*@pasabaporaqui *MKARARMSMH*@talosweb *OY7AMBUMMP*@BigJoe *AMZY36CUV7*@zarpen *DU15UWR77U*

Gracias al aporte que hizo* @BigJoe* os cito a todos y pongo el enlace del vídeo que puso él, en el que los desarrolladores van a publicar *hoy a las 20:00* sobre el aspecto que tendrá la *Fase 3*.



Aunque sea algo que, a priori, no cambie nada hasta ahora porque ni siquiera hemos pasado a la Fase 2, podemos hacernos una idea de cómo estará planteado el juego gráficamente una vez que lleguen las siguientes fases.


----------



## El_neutral (16 Feb 2021)

Gracias por los aportes, después de haber comprado unos cuadraditos de estos hace cosa de un mes me olvidé por completo. Hoy volveré a meterme en la página para trastear un poco.


----------



## Kartal (16 Feb 2021)




----------



## D_M (16 Feb 2021)

Sobre rumores de E2 juntándose con Facebook olvidaros, el desarrollador Nathaniel del equipo E2 dijo hace poco que no están negociando nada con Facebook ni contacto con ellos ni nada.


----------



## Kartal (16 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Sobre rumores de E2 juntándose con Facebook olvidaros, el desarrollador Nathaniel del equipo E2 dijo hace poco que no están negociando nada con Facebook ni contacto con ellos ni nada.



Gracias por informar. La verdad es que han habido muchos rumores en las últimas semanas, y es posible que algunos de esos ríos sí que llevasen agua, pero mejor esperar a noticias confirmadas como la colaboración con mapbox y cosas así.

El proyecto sigue al alza a pesar de los haters y los boomers que no asumen el cambio de paradigma. Voy a preparar la cerveza y las palomitas para el vídeo de esta noche. Está bien que lo hayan puesto a las 8, así nos da tiempo de reaccionar a ello antes de que empiece el Barça


----------



## D_M (16 Feb 2021)

Oferta especial de última hora por si os interesa (me lo quedaría pero tengo muchas propiedades ya para largo plazo):

$64,80 (52,00% DESCUENTO) - Clase 2 - Singapore - Zona super poblada en uno de los países más ricos del mundo y de Asia - forma casi rectangular - Descuentazo: Earth 2


----------



## Kartal (16 Feb 2021)

Pego por aquí el enlace a un post del hilo oficial de Villa Burbuja, por si alguien no sigue todavía ese hilo:

Propuesta sobre Villa Burbuja


----------



## BigJoe (16 Feb 2021)

Sacado de Discord, por si os interesa:

Ξ2 CIUDAD DE ARTEMIS

Fundamos una nueva mega ciudad ubicada en Herceg Novi Montenegro. Nuestra megaciudad es una de las primeras ciudades de Europa y ofrece un buen acceso a los productores económicos más poderosos de la UE. En este momento el precio del Tile está en 0,48 $ y está subiendo hora a hora. Ya hemos crecido mucho pero aún queda algo de espacio libre.

ASEGURA TU LUGAR AHORA EN ARTEMIS CITY, UNA DE LAS PRIMERAS CIUDADES EUROPEAS.

Estamos conectados con Earth2happener.com, E2Stats.com y Tomorrowland-City, así como StarCity y muchos más, y todavía estamos en el proceso de unir fuerzas con más para formar una red de ciudades y asegurar un gran crecimiento y el mejor posible. éxito. Además, nuestro país ofrece abundantes recursos como el petróleo, la piedra y también metales preciosos como el cobre. Asegure su lugar ahora, el futuro está en sus manos.

Ξ2 Diamante [Artemis | Ciudad del Saber]

" "

Más información :

Artemis City

Earth 2


----------



## Jebediah (16 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Sacado de Discord, por si os interesa:
> 
> Ξ2 CIUDAD DE ARTEMIS
> 
> ...



A la gente se le está yendo un poco la pinza con estos temas, ojo que yo encantado, pero "ciudad con buen acceso a los productores económicos más poderosos de la UE"... jejeje, es por lo menos gracioso.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> A mi me parece bien. Pero el hilo correcto para ponerlo es el de VB y no el del censo



¿Y si actualizamos el hilo de VB y que el censo de Quijote esté en primera página? Así eliminamos un hilo y se quedan 2, uno de Earth 2 y otro de VB.


----------



## Carlos1 (16 Feb 2021)

CoinSmart dijo:


> Saludos burbus!
> 
> Os paso información sobre una nueva plataforma estilo Coinbase para operar con Criptos, abre en 6 días, hay lista de espera, y con los referidos podéis empezar hasta con 200 USD, simplemente siguiendo el link y compartiendo el enlace
> 
> ...




No te pierdas la oportunidad de entrar al BTC de 2011 con forma de EARTH2, XDD

Te esperamos en Villa Burbuja.


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Y si actualizamos el hilo de VB y que el censo de Quijote esté en primera página? Así eliminamos un hilo y se quedan 2, uno de Earth 2 y otro de VB.



Ya veo que lo ha puesto bien en el mio tb. Procedo a borrar el comentario porque lo considero un error mio. Saludos


----------



## Polo_00 (16 Feb 2021)

Alguna novedad de cuando vamos a pasar a fase 2 definitivamente? No he leído las últimas páginas del hilo por eso pregunto. Pero si leí la actualización que subisteis.


----------



## BigJoe (16 Feb 2021)

De Shane

*Shanehoy a las 19:47*
@everyone As a team, we wanted to be there and watch this together with you all for the first time. If anyone is interested in the countdown with us we will be live there a few minutes before the video plays but don't feel pressured to come see us, we're just happy being here!


Earth2
Earth 2 
Earth 2 Official Community 

And check out the video directly in 4K : 



*
COMO NOS PONGAN UN VIDEO DE NEVER GONNA GIVE UP Y NOS RICKROLLEEN YA VERÁS QUE RISAS XDDDD*


----------



## asiqué (16 Feb 2021)

ahora streaming en directo en la cuenta earth2 de facebook


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Feb 2021)

Donde esta el video?


----------



## pepita (16 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Donde esta el video?



justo encima de ti


----------



## pepita (16 Feb 2021)

lo llevo claro como sea así de real, que me he puesto en los bordes de montañas que caen a plomo, por ejemplo en VB , encima del agua, etc, si es que hay que pensar abntes un poco...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Feb 2021)

Eso es todo?
No me jodas una semana esperando para esto

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asiqué (16 Feb 2021)

solo se han visto montañas, rocas, arboles y flores.
taluec


----------



## talosweb (16 Feb 2021)

La madre que los parió a los ioputas 

Muy bonito Ordesa


----------



## Polo_00 (16 Feb 2021)

Lo siento pero menuda puta mierda, tanta expectación para esto?


----------



## Polo_00 (16 Feb 2021)

Por cierto la página ha entrado en mantenimiento ahora mismo con el video.


----------



## BigJoe (16 Feb 2021)

Es muy bontio pero esperaba más

No he visto agua, ni transicion del clima o noche/día, no hevisto ninguan información sobre la dinámica.

Sentimientos encontrados.


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> De Shane
> 
> *Shanehoy a las 19:47*
> @everyone As a team, we wanted to be there and watch this together with you all for the first time. If anyone is interested in the countdown with us we will be live there a few minutes before the video plays but don't feel pressured to come see us, we're just happy being here!
> ...



Tanto para ponernos un video de arbolitos y montañitas. Amos no me jodas. Pensaba que iban a poner algo de como iba a moverse la economia de nuestras parcelas y como ganar pasta. Para ver arbolitos mejor me voy a la sierra


----------



## LostSouls (16 Feb 2021)

Preveo fondos secuestrados sin posibilidad de retiros hasta el próximo vidrio o fase. Vaya jerna si con esto pretendían atraer más gente o satisfacer a los que ya están, menos mal que no me he venido arriba comprando más pixeles.
Me quedo dentro porque no va a bajar que si no ya estaba sacando toda mi pasta. Como el juego sea de la calidad del humo que venden nos podemos dar por percutidos a pelito y el alma bien truñada.


----------



## BigJoe (16 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tanto para ponernos un video de arbolitos y montañitas. Amos no me jodas. Pensaba que iban a poner algo de como iba a moverse la economia de nuestras parcelas y como ganar pasta. Para ver arbolitos mejor me voy a la sierra



La han cagado a nivel marketing, sin duda


----------



## AK2 (16 Feb 2021)

Voy a dar mi humilde opinión respecto al vídeo:

- En el vídeo *no se ve* más que montañas, árboles, césped y flores. ¿En eso han tardado tanto?
- Parece que la persona que no tenga una buena *tarjeta gráfica* en el pc se va a comer los mocos porque no le va a funcionar ni pa'tras.
- Lanzan un vídeo de la Fase 3 sin *ningún tipo de información* y eso que... ¡ojo! Aún no hemos ni llegado a la Fase 2.
- Puede ser que sus expectativas sean esas pero si quieren llegar a ese punto que nos han mostrado, creo que vamos a tener que esperar *por lo menos 1 año* o más.

EXTRA: Nos darán una Fase 2 enriquecida (por así decirlo), desbloquearán algunos países para mantener las compras y nos dejarán así en vela durante mucho tiempo. Me lo veo venir pero YA, de todas todas.


----------



## pepita (16 Feb 2021)

bueno, está claro que no se quieren mojar con lo QUE va a ser el juego
esto tan bonito ha salido de la asociación con mapbox imagino, a ver quién más apuesta por ellos

yo no sé qué es, me lo imagino como la puerta de internet, al principo entrábamos escribiendo una dirección a mano, luego por terra, luego por google, y en el futuro me gustaría entrar por aqui, pero puede que sólo sea un juego


----------



## BigJoe (16 Feb 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Preveo fondos secuestrados sin posibilidad de retiros hasta el próximo vidrio o fase. Vaya jerna si con esto pretendían atraer más gente o satisfacer a los que ya están, menos mal que no me he venido arriba comprando más pixeles.
> Me quedo dentro porque no va a bajar que si no ya estaba sacando toda mi pasta. Como el juego sea de la calidad del humo que venden nos podemos dar por percutidos a pelito y el alma bien truñada.



servidores caídos y eso con 2000 personas en el streaming, a estos se les rompe la compañái cuando saquen Dubai

qué lástima


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Feb 2021)

A mí me ha gustado, aunque es cierto que es demasiado arbolito, y poca construcción de edificios...

Creo que es un buen comienzo.
Vosotros es que estáis centrados sólo en la parte especulativa del juego, en ganar dinero.

A mí eso me da igual. Yo ya tengo un buen trabajo. No busco ganar dinero. Lo que quiero es mi pequeño LEGO digital pa jugar.
Visto desde esa perspectiva lúdica el vídeo es un buen comienzo.

Quiero pensar que más o menos así se verán nuestras parcelas cuando sean visitables.
Me ha llamado la atención que en cualquier punto del globo, crezcan los mismos árboles. Imagino que poco a poco irán mejorando y no todo serán abetos, o pinos, o lo que sea eso. Meterán vegetación tropical, y otros elementos naturales.

Creo que a muchos la parte "tridimensional" del juego, no les interesa en absoluto. Lástima, es la parte más interesante.


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Feb 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Preveo fondos secuestrados sin posibilidad de retiros hasta el próximo vidrio o fase. Vaya jerna si con esto pretendían atraer más gente o satisfacer a los que ya están, menos mal que no me he venido arriba comprando más pixeles.
> Me quedo dentro porque no va a bajar que si no ya estaba sacando toda mi pasta. Como el juego sea de la calidad del humo que venden nos podemos dar por percutidos a pelito y el alma bien truñada.



La unica esperanza esque saquen alguna cripto y la vinculen al juego. Como no hagan eso nos vamos a comer la mierda. Nadie va a seguir comlrando cuadraditos en una pantalla. El negocio esta en las criptos. Esa es la unica salida digna que tienen


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> A mí me ha gustado, aunque es cierto que es demasiado arbolito, y poca construcción de edificios...
> 
> Creo que es un buen comienzo.
> Vosotros es que estáis centrados sólo en la parte especulativa del juego, en ganar dinero.
> ...



Pues yo no estoy aki para jugar. Estoy aki para dar pelotazo. Todo lo demas es perder el tiempo y el dinero. Solo prentendo dar un pelotazo y dejar de remar. De echo con el tiempo vendere parte de lo invertido y metere en criptos.


----------



## Polo_00 (16 Feb 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Preveo fondos secuestrados sin posibilidad de retiros hasta el próximo vidrio o fase. Vaya jerna si con esto pretendían atraer más gente o satisfacer a los que ya están, menos mal que no me he venido arriba comprando más pixeles.
> Me quedo dentro porque no va a bajar que si no ya estaba sacando toda mi pasta. Como el juego sea de la calidad del humo que venden nos podemos dar por percutidos a pelito y el alma bien truñada.




Estoy totalmente de acuerdo y suscribo cada una de tus palabras.


----------



## GeniusForce (16 Feb 2021)

Acabo de ver el video y me ha dejado totalmente indiferente.


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Voy a dar mi humilde opinión respecto al vídeo:
> 
> - En el vídeo *no se ve* más que montañas, árboles, césped y flores. ¿En eso han tardado tanto?
> - Parece que la persona que no tenga una buena *tarjeta gráfica* en el pc se va a comer los mocos porque no le va a funcionar ni pa'tras.
> ...



Funcionar no se si funcionara. Ahora vender humo se les da bien a estos iodeputas


----------



## Silverado72 (16 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> A mí me ha gustado, aunque es cierto que es demasiado arbolito, y poca construcción de edificios...
> 
> Creo que es un buen comienzo.
> Vosotros es que estáis centrados sólo en la parte especulativa del juego, en ganar dinero.
> ...



Comparto esa opinión. La ambientación geográfica es buena, aunque habrá que ver los paisajes aridos tipo Villa Burbuja. Y sobre todo, como podemos modificarlos, que es la madre del cordero. Al menos queda claro que hay un proyecto visual. Veremos como se completa e interactua.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pues yo no estoy aki para jugar. Estoy aki para dar pelotazo. Todo lo demas es perder el tiempo y el dinero. Solo prentendo dar un pelotazo y dejar de remar. De echo con el tiempo vendere parte de lo invertido y metere en criptos.



¿Sí, pero quién entiende mejor a quién?
¿Tú a los que opinan diferente o los que opinan diferente a ti?


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Voy a dar mi humilde opinión respecto al vídeo:
> 
> - En el vídeo *no se ve* más que montañas, árboles, césped y flores. ¿En eso han tardado tanto?



Si valoras el nivel de detalle de cosillas en el suelo (ramitas, florecillas, piedrecillas)... es bastante alto. Y ESO es una muy buena señal.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Comparto esa opinión. La ambientación geográfica es buena, aunque habrá que ver los paisajes aridos tipo Villa Burbuja. Y sobre todo, como podemos modificarlos, que es la madre del cordero. Al menos queda claro que hay un proyecto visual. Veremos como se completa e interactua.



¿Te imaginas hacer un puente que una el golfo de Adolfo con el cabo Blas de Lezo?
Eso sí sería una obra de ingeniería del copón... ¿eh?


----------



## EYE (16 Feb 2021)

HAHAHAHAHA. Es obvio que si no ha habido explicación alguna es porque no tienen ni puta idea de por donde tirar. Esto se veía desde lejísimos.

Venga chicos no os desmoralicéis.
En tiempos de crisis es normal tomarle el pelo a la gente con proyectos de este tipo.


----------



## BigJoe (16 Feb 2021)

_

_


----------



## pepita (16 Feb 2021)

yo no estoy tan decepcionada, el primer día lo que leí es que es un proyecto para años, que acababan de empezar, luego está mi imaginación que vuela hacia una puerta de internet, pero si no acaba siendo eso es culpa mia, aún lo creo y creo que van bien


----------



## BigJoe (16 Feb 2021)

EYE dijo:


> HAHAHAHAHA. Es obvio que si no ha habido explicación alguna es porque no tienen ni puta idea de por donde tirar. Esto se veía desde lejísimos.
> 
> Venga chicos no os desmoralicéis.
> En tiempos de crisis es normal tomarle el pelo a la gente con proyectos de este tipo.



Puede ser eso ,o puede ser que lleven anunciando que era un video TERRAIN, literalmente de como se verá en la fase 3, ni más ni menos.


----------



## pepita (16 Feb 2021)

EYE dijo:


> HAHAHAHAHA. Es obvio que si no ha habido explicación alguna es porque no tienen ni puta idea de por donde tirar. Esto se veía desde lejísimos.
> 
> Venga chicos no os desmoralicéis.
> En tiempos de crisis es normal tomarle el pelo a la gente con proyectos de este tipo.




yo esta pesadez no la entiendo, la gente gasta en lo que le da la gana, no?


----------



## EYE (16 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Puede ser eso ,o puede ser que lleven anunciando que era un video TERRAIN, literalmente de como se verá en la fase 3, ni más ni menos.




Pero si ni siquiera han explicado bien la Fase 2!! Que coño va a ser una muestra de la interfaz.... ¿Sabes tu lo que costaría desarrollar todo el globo terráqueo al nivel de detalle que han enseñado? DECADAS!
Pero si para el Cyberpunk 2077 se han pegado 8 años y es solo una ciudad! O para cualquier GTA se pasan años para desarrollar solo UNA ciudad...
Ni siquiera Google sería capaz de ello.

HUMO por doquier.


----------



## BigJoe (16 Feb 2021)

lo que más me ha llamado la atneción es el nivel de detalle entre lo más pequeño y el mundo en su conjunto a gran escala, es como google earth flihgt simulator pero en nivel de detalle de Red Dead Redemption

Aún así no he visto ni estaciones ni océanos, ni fauna o persoans, espero que ahora pillen a gente muy buena


----------



## pepita (16 Feb 2021)

EYE dijo:


> Pero si ni siquiera han explicado bien la Fase 2!! Que coño va a ser una muestra de la interfaz.... ¿Sabes tu lo que costaría desarrollar todo el globo terráqueo al nivel de detalle que han enseñado? DECADAS!
> Pero si para el Cyberpunk 2077 se han pegado 8 años y es solo una ciudad! O para cualquier GTA se pasan años para desarrollar solo UNA ciudad...
> 
> HUMO por doquier.




décadas, como las vacunas, ya lo veremos, pásate pòr mapbox


----------



## BigJoe (16 Feb 2021)

EYE dijo:


> Pero si ni siquiera han explicado bien la Fase 2!! Que coño va a ser una muestra de la interfaz.... ¿Sabes tu lo que costaría desarrollar todo el globo terráqueo al nivel de detalle que han enseñado? DECADAS!
> Pero si para el Cyberpunk 2077 se han pegado 8 años y es solo una ciudad! O para cualquier GTA se pasan años para desarrollar solo UNA ciudad...
> 
> HUMO por doquier.



El tio lleva 9 años dedicándose a esto, independientemente de lo que peuda pensar, parece que si se ha renderizado la tierra entera


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Feb 2021)

Ha sido decepcionante en eso creo que estamos de acuerdo, podrían haber hecho algo más visual en cuanto a las losas , lo que se podra construir en las parcelas ,esto no es nada impactante y no se va a hacer viral ni de coña.
Ya se puede poner las pilas el departamento de marketing 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## talosweb (16 Feb 2021)

Amos a ver.... 

En mi opinión, "jugar" a una suerte de realidad virtual similar al Minecraft pero con unas bonitas resoluciones gráficas puede estar muy bien, eso sí, siempre que la inversión económica en adquirir el derecho a participar del "juego" esté en línea de precios a otros juegos. Vaya, que si te mola "jugar", veo razonable que alguien se gaste 30, 50 ,100 mortadelos en "jugar", por muy requetecojonudísimos que sean los gráficos. Gastarte miles de dólares en un juego... sería un nuevo paradigma cuando menos 

Ahora bien, entiendo que hay muchísima gente, que ha metido muchísima panoja (no es mi caso), que estará haciendo fila para sacar la pasta que pueda ahora mismo. 

Este vidrio no va a conseguir que el balance de ingresos/retiradas les beneficie, y por ende, a nosotros tampoco. 

Para mí, unos bastardos


----------



## pepita (16 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Ha sido decepcionante en eso creo que estamos de acuerdo, podrían haber hecho algo más visual en cuanto a las losas , lo que se podra construir en las parcelas ,esto no es nada impactante y no se va a hacer viral ni de coña.
> Ya se puede poner las pilas el departamento de marketing
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



ah pero ¿hay departamento de marketing? si son 4, jajaja

venga no es desanimeis, que esto dijeron que iba a tardar muuucho, yo he hecho compritas en VB, voy a dar el parte al hilo oficial,


----------



## BigJoe (16 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ah pero ¿hay departamento de marketing? si son 4, jajaja
> 
> venga no es desanimeis, que esto dijeron que iba a tardar muuucho, yo he hecho compritas en VB, voy a dar el parte al hilo oficial,



Vamos a ser positivos joe, esto lo ha hecho una sola persona, ahora son 14, y pronto serán muchos más.

Eso que hemos visto serán nuestras parcelas, podremos construir en ellas, y esos gráficos dejan por lo suelos a Second Life o Minecrift, es otra liga.


----------



## pepita (16 Feb 2021)

Hay que pedirles que añadan el enlace a burbuja


----------



## su IGWT (16 Feb 2021)

Amijos, como leches TRIBUTAIS esto? Ya no digo la venta de parcelas (q iran a ganancias patrimoniales se supone). Sino la tenencia de ellas. Informais en el D6? Que datos usais?


----------



## Cyrote de Bergerac (16 Feb 2021)

He pillado el vídeo en directo a los 4 minutos de empezar y lo que he visto me ha gustado mucho. Leyendo opiniones parece que por aquí la gente no sabe apreciar el mérito técnico de lo que han enseñado. Supongo que ni están mínimamente al día en videojuegos o gráficos 3D en tiempo real, ni entienden porqué un juego pasillero tipo los first party de Sony se ve mucho mejor que algo de mundo abierto al tener muy acotado y controlado lo que se muestra.

Me ha parecido una recreación muy buena con mucho detalle y que escala muy bien según te alejas hasta el punto que se puede contemplar la curvatura de la Tierra. Lástima que la compresión de video que mete youtube es una puta mierda y había artefactos a punta pala.

Sobre los que esperaban que enseñaran más cosas... ¿qué parte de "Earth 2 Engine Terrain System" (título del vídeo) no entendían? Eso es lo que han enseñado, y está muy bien. Sinceramente, yo esperaba algo bastante peor.

Para todo lo que sugieren (que no prometen) que van a incorporar en Earth2, esto va para largo, para muy largo. Me da que esto es el próximo Star Citizen.

Y para casi todos los que han comentado antes, leeros la descripción del video de youtube, anda, que pareceis niños pequeños solo queriendo leer libros que tengan dibujos. Ahí dan una explicación muy extensa, detalles técnicos incluidos, de lo que se traen entre manos. Sobre las cosas que ya han comentado aquí:


Dicen claramente que habrá varios biomas, pero como dan a entender por el video, de momento solo tienen el de tierras verdes y con árboles. Esto en España lo podemos ver en las sierras, cornisa cantábrica y pirineo aragonés. El resto de biomas están por hacer, como el de desierto, tropical y tundra. Si hacen bien el juego, metaverso o lo que sea, en Villaburbuja no deberíamos ver nada de lo mostrado en el vídeo, es un secarral en las costas de Libia.
Comentan que el motor es muy eficiente y está muy optimizado, por lo que debería rendir bien aunque no tengas una 3080ti. Eso sí, los que tengáis portátiles demigrantes con gráfica integrada de Intel os podéis ir olvidando. Por mucho que el motor escale bien hacia abajo (según ellos sí), máquinas así no estarán ni cerca de dar la talla, simplemente no pueden, los milagros a Lourdes. Pero quien tenga un sobremesa decente con una gráfica relativamente actual de 200 pavos no debería preocuparse por este tema.
Para terminar, creo que casi sobra comentar que desde el principio se dijo que esto sería una Tierra 2, de ahí el nombre, y que estaría todo salvaje y sin nada construido por el hombre. Eso se ha comentado muchas veces debido a la obsesión de la gente por pillar tiles en ciertas construcciones. Y de momento lo que enseñan es esto. Ya veremos luego que se puede construir y hacer ahí.


----------



## pepita (16 Feb 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> Amijos, como leches TRIBUTAIS esto? Ya no digo la venta de parcelas (q iran a ganancias patrimoniales se supone). Sino la tenencia de ellas. Informais en el D6? Que datos usais?




de momento estamos comprando que yo sepa trocitos de un juego, si se revaloriza y se vende habrá que declararlo como ganancia, pero de momento no creo que haya que hacer nada, puede valer cero o puede valer mil, cuando lo saques será cuando haya que declararlo si tienes ganancias supongo ¿?

Es que si teneis miles de euros, será otra cosa, pero yo lo que he metido se va en unas cenas por ahí


----------



## su IGWT (16 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> de momento estamos comprando que yo sepa trocitos de un juego, si se revaloriza y se vende habrá que declararlo como ganancia, pero de momento no creo que haya que hacer nada, puede valer cero o puede valer mil, cuando lo saques será cuando haya que declararlo si tienes ganancias supongo ¿?



Pero se tendra q informar en el D6 pq son cuentas en el extrangero... a ver que por 300eur havienda no va a decir nada pero bueno era por saber....


----------



## GeniusForce (16 Feb 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> Amijos, como leches TRIBUTAIS esto? Ya no digo la venta de parcelas (q iran a ganancias patrimoniales se supone). Sino la tenencia de ellas. Informais en el D6? Que datos usais?



Yo no tengo ni puta idea, no tengo declaradas ni las criptos, es mássss no me acuerdo ya ni como las compre.
De momento en esto he metido solo 100 eurazos, lo que me han dado en la asistencia social.


----------



## su IGWT (16 Feb 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puta idea, no tengo declaradas ni las criptos, es mássss no me acuerdo ya ni como las compre



Es como ir de putas a pelito... una loteria xdd si las cantidads son pequeñas bien sino no me la jugaba yo


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Feb 2021)

Si pues con el puto video tanta montañita y desfiladero me he dado cuenta que hemos construido la ciudad en un puto barranco. A ver como afecta en el futuro.


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> de momento estamos comprando que yo sepa trocitos de un juego, si se revaloriza y se vende habrá que declararlo como ganancia, pero de momento no creo que haya que hacer nada, puede valer cero o puede valer mil, cuando lo saques será cuando haya que declararlo si tienes ganancias supongo ¿?
> 
> Es que si teneis miles de euros, será otra cosa, pero yo lo que he metido se va en unas cenas por ahí



Entiendo que se pagaria un 20 porciento de lo ganado a partir de 2500 euros como si te toca la loteria no? Al fin y al cabo es un puto juego


----------



## talosweb (16 Feb 2021)

Por terreno


su IGWT dijo:


> Amijos, como leches TRIBUTAIS esto? Ya no digo la venta de parcelas (q iran a ganancias patrimoniales se supone). Sino la tenencia de ellas. Informais en el D6? Que datos usais?



Como cualquier otro terreno que adquieras... en la adquisición ITP, Actos Jurídicos Documentados...

Por la tenencia, a patrimonio según en la comunidad autónoma en la que residas


----------



## talosweb (16 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si pues con el puto video tanta montañita y desfiladero me he dado cuenta que hemos construido la ciudad en un puto barranco. A ver como afecta en el futuro.



Acabo de probar a volver a verlo fumando un cigarrillo de la risa y lo flipas


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Feb 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Acabo de probar a volver a verlo fumando un cigarrillo de la risa y lo flipas



Lo convertiremos en la CUENCA DE LIBIA jajaja


----------



## pepita (16 Feb 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> Pero se tendra q informar en el D6 pq son cuentas en el extrangero... a ver que por 300eur havienda no va a decir nada pero bueno era por saber....






Elbrujo dijo:


> Entiendo que se pagaria un 20 porciento de lo ganado a partir de 2500 euros como si te toca la loteria no? Al fin y al cabo es un puto juego



yo no tengo ni idea, la verdad, pero igual por eso han cambiado de $ a E$, tenemos E$ , que son mas trocitos en ese juego, sin más, no tenemos ninguna cuenta en el extranjero

De momento si lo vendo es como si vendo en ebay algo a alguien de fuera, si es una miseria pues nada, si me ingresan 2000 o mas lo tendré que declarar


----------



## danteael (16 Feb 2021)

Yo me esperaba mucho menos. El nivel de detalle es bastante alto. Quizás ya estén empezando a tocar construcciones, físicas etc. Estos son los cimientos. 

Hace 3 días decíamos que teníamos paciencia y que ya veríamos. Vamos a seguir así, que poco a poco va tomando forma.

En cuanto implementen los recursos volverán aquí los que ahora están vendiendo las parcelas.


----------



## pepita (16 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si pues con el puto video tanta montañita y desfiladero me he dado cuenta que hemos construido la ciudad en un puto barranco. A ver como afecta en el futuro.



Y yo!, como venga un riada..., yo pensando que eran verdes praderas donde pastarían mis ovejas,

ahora he comprado en lo alto, jajaja


----------



## Cyrote de Bergerac (16 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pues yo no estoy aki para jugar. Estoy aki para dar pelotazo. Todo lo demas es perder el tiempo y el dinero. Solo prentendo dar un pelotazo y dejar de remar. De echo con el tiempo vendere parte de lo invertido y metere en criptos.



jajajaja
Yo la verdad que también entré para eso. Intentar dar el pelotazo. Después de lo que ha pasado con el Bitcoin esto de invertir en humo ya no parecía tan locura y ambos decidimos probar suerte, pero nos ha salido el tiro por la culata. Ahora se pueden hacer dos cosas, vender lo que se tenga cuanto antes mejor o esperar y darle tiempo a esto. Yo personalmente haré esto último a ver como se va desarrollando el proyecto.
Suerte que todavía queda gente idealista como @Don_Quijote, no como nosotros que somos unos buitres y solo pensamos en la pasta. Pero habiéndonos criado en el país del pelotazo y la especulación inmobiliaria que se puede esperar.
En este foro nos quejamos mucho de la generación langosta y como ha acaparado y sigue acaparando todo, pero lo cierto es que nosotros en cuanto tenemos la oportunidad hacemos exactamente lo mismo. La diferencia es que en cuanto a los terrenos físicos y reales nosotros hemos llegado tarde a la estafa piramidal y ya no merece la pena entrar, y con esto de Earth2 queríamos ser los primeros, aunque fueran terrenos virtuales.



EYE dijo:


> Pero si ni siquiera han explicado bien la Fase 2!! Que coño va a ser una muestra de la interfaz.... ¿Sabes tu lo que costaría desarrollar todo el globo terráqueo al nivel de detalle que han enseñado? DECADAS!
> Pero si para el Cyberpunk 2077 se han pegado 8 años y es solo una ciudad! O para cualquier GTA se pasan años para desarrollar solo UNA ciudad...
> Ni siquiera Google sería capaz de ello.
> 
> HUMO por doquier.



Hombre, la idea es que generen el terreno de forma automatizada a partir de los datos de Mapbox, hacerlo a mano sería totalmente inviable ya solo para un país pequeño, no digamos el mundo entero. No quedará perfecto y supongo que zonas cubiertas de ciudades y asfalto tendrán que medioinventárselas, pero puede salir algo bastante decente.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pues yo no estoy aki para jugar. Estoy aki para dar pelotazo. Todo lo demas es perder el tiempo y el dinero. Solo prentendo dar un pelotazo y dejar de remar. De echo con el tiempo vendere parte de lo invertido y metere en criptos.



Espero que ni tú ni nadie con similar intención lo toméis a mal, pero si estás en un video juego con la única intención de dar el pelotazo tienes demasiadas probabilidades de no conseguirlo.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Feb 2021)

EYE dijo:


> Pero si ni siquiera han explicado bien la Fase 2!! Que coño va a ser una muestra de la interfaz.... ¿Sabes tu lo que costaría desarrollar todo el globo terráqueo al nivel de detalle que han enseñado? DECADAS!
> Pero si para el Cyberpunk 2077 se han pegado 8 años y es solo una ciudad! O para cualquier GTA se pasan años para desarrollar solo UNA ciudad...
> Ni siquiera Google sería capaz de ello.
> 
> HUMO por doquier.



Para tanto humo y "se veía desde lejísimos" estás muy enterado compañero. Vengaaa, estás en Villa Burbujita ¿a que si pillín?


----------



## D_M (16 Feb 2021)

Yo estoy decepcionado de cojones, esperaba detalles sobre que recursos habrá, cuales serán valiosos para el juego y cosas así, pero en vez de eso nos ponen un viaje volando por un bosque virtual que vale, que muy bien hecho pero joder, escuchad a vuestros usuarios-inversores cabrones y mejorar de una vez el sistema de sacar pasta, mejorar el marketplace Paco que falla más que una escopeta de feria y que no permite buscar por palabras clave como "Manhattan" y tiene uno que verse todos los terrenos de USA hasta encontrar Manhattan, no me jodas. También hacer un split de precios, y todo el bosque ese 3D ya más adelante joder.
Yo estaba en el chat official de discord y al poco rato de terminar el vídeo, ví mucha gente poniendo gráficos en plan bajistas, peña que les ponía directamente "estafadores" entre otros.

Mucha gente descontenta, en reddit también puede verse como uno por ejemplo ha decidido vender todo a mitad de precio porque pasa ya de esta mierda:




En Discord, más de un moderador que conozco me ha dicho que el equipo official de E2 va a su puta bola, que no escuchan y por eso mucha peña ya ha perdido la fé en el juego. Perfectamente podrían ponerse en plan vagos que ya tienen toda nuestra pasta (bastante además), no necesitan estafar, simplemente hacer como los funciovagos yéndose a redesayunar etc hasta que la peña se harte y pierda la confianza en el proyecto.

Yo no tenía pensado recuperar lo invertido, pero visto lo visto si lo voy a hacer porque no me jodas el rollo que se traen, si para un vídeo de un paseo por el monte lo han puesto con una espectación de la hostia, que será lo siguiente.

Aun en el mejor de los casos, si el juego triunfa, aquellos que estamos principalmente por ganar pasta con ello, perfectamente puede uno usar el dinero metido en Earth2, meterlo en criptos o acciones y no tener nada que envidiar, además con la ventaja de que uno siempre podrá vender a mercado, no como Earth2 que tiene uno que estar vendiendo los terrenos.

En fin, estoy quemado amigos, tienen las prioridades en el culo estos de E2 y no les veo con muchos incentivos para mover el culo porque ya han pillado un montonazo de pasta. Me voy a dormir.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> He pillado el vídeo en directo a los 4 minutos de empezar y lo que he visto me ha gustado mucho. Leyendo opiniones parece que por aquí la gente no sabe apreciar el mérito técnico de lo que han enseñado. Supongo que ni están mínimamente al día en videojuegos o gráficos 3D en tiempo real, ni entienden porqué un juego pasillero tipo los first party de Sony se ve mucho mejor que algo de mundo abierto al tener muy acotado y controlado lo que se muestra.
> 
> Me ha parecido una recreación muy buena con mucho detalle y que escala muy bien según te alejas hasta el punto que se puede contemplar la curvatura de la Tierra. Lástima que la compresión de video que mete youtube es una puta mierda y había artefactos a punta pala.
> 
> ...



Un aplauso para el señor y aquí se termina el debate.


----------



## BigJoe (16 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Espero que ni tú ni nadie con similar intención lo toméis a mal, pero si estás en un video juego con la única intención de dar el pelotazo tienes demasiadas probabilidades de no conseguirlo.



hombre yo he de decir que estoy con el amigo, no me he gastado unos cientos de euros para tener un Pase de temporada a un Red Redemption Online, sino por la posibilidad de sacar un ´rédito económico, ya sea con el minado de baldosas, con la compraventa, con un revenue por alquiler o publicad.... o lo que sea que ahora no puedo ni imaginar.

Que si, que es una apuesta muy arriesgada y puede ser un fracaso, pero no te engañes Earth 2 esta lleno de gente que quiere ser inversionista, no jugadores (o si, pero como algo secundario)


----------



## Jebediah (16 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> yo no tengo ni idea, la verdad, pero igual por eso han cambiado de $ a E$, tenemos E$ , que son mas trocitos en ese juego, sin más, no tenemos ninguna cuenta en el extranjero
> 
> De momento si lo vendo es como si vendo en ebay algo a alguien de fuera, si es una miseria pues nada, si me ingresan 2000 o mas lo tendré que declarar



Es que váyase Vd. a hacienda diciendo que tienens p.e. 5K€ en terrenos virtuales y que los quieres declarar... se me ríen a la cara (después de cobrarme lo que les salga).


----------



## Kartal (16 Feb 2021)

En el próximo Stream que han anunciado aclararán muchas de las dudas, lo de hoy era un vídeo sobre el terreno (impresionante, por cierto).

Wolfgang y Shane han aparecido por Discord y la gente sigue apoyando el proyecto, aunque haters hay en todos lados.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Yo estoy decepcionado de cojones, esperaba detalles sobre que recursos habrá, cuales serán valiosos para el juego y cosas así, pero en vez de eso nos ponen un viaje volando por un bosque virtual que vale, que muy bien hecho pero joder, escuchad a vuestros usuarios-inversores cabrones y mejorar de una vez el sistema de sacar pasta, mejorar el marketplace Paco que falla más que una escopeta de feria y que no permite buscar por palabras clave como "Manhattan" y tiene uno que verse todos los terrenos de USA hasta encontrar Manhattan, no me jodas. También hacer un split de precios, y todo el bosque ese 3D ya más adelante joder.
> Yo estaba en el chat official de discord y al poco rato de terminar el vídeo, ví mucha gente poniendo gráficos en plan bajistas, peña que les ponía directamente "estafadores" entre otros.
> 
> Mucha gente descontenta, en reddit también puede verse como uno por ejemplo ha decidido vender todo a mitad de precio porque pasa ya de esta mierda:
> ...



Cierra al salir, dulces sueños.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> hombre yo he de decir que estoy con el amigo, no me he gastado unos cientos de euros para tener un Pase de temporada a un Red Redemption Online, sino por la posibilidad de sacar un ´rédito económico, ya sea con el minado de baldosas, con la compraventa, con un revenue por alquiler o publicad.... o lo que sea que ahora no puedo ni imaginar.
> 
> Que si, que es una apuesta muy arriesgada y puede ser un fracaso,* pero no te engañes* Earth 2 esta lleno de gente que quiere ser inversionista, no jugadores (o si, pero como algo secundario)



Es la cuarta vez que borro y comienzo este mensaje porque no sé como hacerme entender... y al noveno intento sigo sin poder expresarme. Joder, que la gente se ha dado cuenta AHORA que VB es un secarral con hoyos y montículos, que aún alguien se pensaba que "todo sería llano"; que llevan diciendo un mes que el video es de cómo se verá el terreno en el juego y la gente está alzando el grito por que no han dicho nada de esencias y demás... ¡si es que no han dicho que dirían nada de eso!

No sé, me parece que mucha gente va a su bola, cada uno espera una cosa y no atiende a los comunicados y luego vienen las decepciones, cuando en realidad nos están mostrando un juego en línea de mundo abierto de la extensión del mundo real con un nivel de detalle que se ven los putos mosquitos de las flores, joder...


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> En Discord, más de un moderador que conozco me ha dicho que el equipo official de E2 va a su puta bola, que no escuchan y por eso mucha peña ya ha perdido la fé en el juego.




Ese "que no escuchan" me suena a mí a que la peña les habrá ametrallado con 100.000 mensajes al minuto y en cuanto no han respondido a alguno: *es que no escuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuchan*. Como si lo viera.

Además Discord, no sé bien por qué, se presta a esa clase de comportamientos obsesivos.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ese "que no escuchan" me suena a mí a que la peña les habrá ametrallado con 100.000 mensajes al minuto y en cuanto no han respondido a alguno: *es que no escuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuchan*. Como si lo viera.
> 
> *Además Discord, no sé bien por qué, se presta a esa clase de comportamientos obsesivos.*



Por que en esos Discord hay 3000 tíos escribiendo a la vez y aunque consigas leer algo no puedes ni contestar...


----------



## pepita (16 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Es la cuarta vez que borro y comienzo este mensaje porque no sé como hacerme entender... y al noveno intento sigo sin poder expresarme. Joder, que la gente se ha dado cuenta AHORA que VB es un secarral con hoyos y montículos, que aún alguien se pensaba que "todo sería llano"; que llevan diciendo un mes que el video es de cómo se verá el terreno en el juego y la gente está alzando el grito por que no han dicho nada de esencias y demás... ¡si es que no han dicho que dirían nada de eso!
> 
> No sé, me parece que mucha gente va a su bola, cada uno espera una cosa y no atiende a los comunicados y luego vienen las decepciones, cuando en realidad nos están mostrando un juego en línea de mundo abierto de la extensión del mundo real con un nivel de detalle que se ven los putos mosquitos de las flores, joder...




te doy la razón, jajaja, no sólo el secarral, es que me he puesto en aguas pensando que eran playas!!! 
En lo demás todo de acuerdo, van haciendo lo que dicen, y lo primero que dijeron es que era un proyecto a muy largo, que no se puede hacer en unos pocos meses., de momento van cumpliendo


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Feb 2021)

Yo creo que eso de que sea un secarral es bueno.

Los edificios se construyen en VERTICAL. A poco que respeten mínimamente la orografía mundial, lo más conveniente para construir es el TERRENO LLANO.

Los árboles, en este sentido, sólo son una molestia.

Creo que será más fácil PONER árboles que quitarlos. Lo digo muy en serio.

Aquellos que compran terrenos en ESCARPADOS, o PENDIENTES, lo tendrán más difícil. Construir ahí será más complejo y los de E2 tendrán que inventar algo.


No entiendo a la gente. No les gustan los arbolitos, y no les gusta el secarral y no les gusta construir edificios.
Yo creo que si sólo se va por la pasta, la imaginación vuela menos, y es menos divertido...


----------



## D_M (16 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> En el próximo Stream que han anunciado aclararán muchas de las dudas, lo de hoy era un vídeo sobre el terreno (impresionante, por cierto).
> 
> Wolfgang y Shane han aparecido por Discord y la gente sigue apoyando el proyecto, aunque haters hay en todos lados.



Yo sin ser hater, les he dicho que qué tal un poco de autocrítica, que muchos somos los usuarios del juego que creemos que deben resolver temas importantes antes de dedicar tiempo a subir videos de montañas. Hay gente que lleva un mes sin cobrar, esto parece España cuando intenta uno cobrar el paro tras quedarse en la calle por el covid.


----------



## LostSouls (16 Feb 2021)

Acabo de ver que han puesto enlaces para la futura teletransportacion. Stargates Shane de mier xd
Una de cal y otra de arena...


----------



## D_M (16 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Cierra al salir, dulces sueños.



Pringao, hay posibilidades de que te estén vendiendo preferentes y en vez de hacer crítica para que no te tanguen y exigir, te pones a flipar con lo guay que son las preferentes.
Algunos no quereis entender que hay estafas sofisticadas que ni pueden ser catalogadas de estafas, simplemente hay quien vende ideas-conceptos guays, otros se lo compran, y una vez que tienen la pasta pasan de trabajar y se han salido con la suya, pero claro eso en tu opinión no puede estar pasando, porque tu lo sabes todo y quien duda de cosas para tí es tonto.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Yo sin ser hater, les he dicho que qué tal un poco de autocrítica, que muchos somos los usuarios del juego que creemos que deben resolver temas importantes antes de dedicar tiempo a subir videos de montañas. Hay gente que lleva un mes sin cobrar, esto parece España cuando intenta uno cobrar el paro tras quedarse en la calle por el covid.



Autocrítica sí. Los que se quieren hacer millonarios en una semana esos saben mucho de autocrítica y hay que hacerles caso en todo. Y los que se quedan en paro y se gastan el dinero en esto, esos EXPORTAN autocrítica cuando hacen corto en otros países, vamos. Sobradísimos de autocrítica van...

No digo que sea tu caso, ¿eh?


----------



## Jebediah (16 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Pringao, hay posibilidades de que te estén vendiendo preferentes y en vez de hacer crítica para que no te tanguen y exigir, te pones a flipar con lo guay que son las preferentes.
> Algunos no quereis entender que hay estafas sofisticadas que ni pueden ser catalogadas de estafas, simplemente hay quien vende ideas-conceptos guays, otros se lo compran, y una vez que tienen la pasta pasan de trabajar y se han salido con la suya, pero claro eso en tu opinión no puede estar pasando, porque tu lo sabes todo y quien duda de cosas para tí es tonto.



El que está en problemas eres tú que esperabas algo que te has imaginado tú solito y no lo has recibido.

Yo he leído la información que han ido dando y esperaba un video de muestra de la imagen visual final, y me ha encantado.

Por otra parte yo estoy esperando el desarrollo de un videojuego de lo más ambicioso. Si tu esperas un pelotazo, pues no sé, podrás sentirte estafado si te da la gana, por que te estás haciendo unas pajas mentales que nadie te ha contado.


----------



## Kartal (16 Feb 2021)

Chicos, yo ya le he cogido cariño a nuestro rincón en Libia, pero todavía estamos a tiempo de fundar Nueva Villa Burbuja en algún país barato, aunque no sea tan grande como la original. No digo de abandonar el proyecto, que igual con el reparto de recursos salimos beneficiados, pero podríamos tener un plan B por si lo de construir en un barranco finalmente nos perjudica.


----------



## talosweb (16 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo creo que eso de que sea un secarral es bueno.
> 
> Los edificios se construyen en VERTICAL. A poco que respeten mínimamente la orografía mundial, lo más conveniente para construir es el TERRENO LLANO.
> 
> ...



Lo de los escarpados y pendientes entiendo que dejarán corregirlo. Lo mismo que con las parcelas pequeñas donde cristo perdió la zapatilla. Sería un detalle dejar mover las baldosas a zonas libres dentro del mismo país... 

Si esto fuera así, se podría revisar el plan urbanístico de VB que ya verás para llevar luz, agua y vertidos a algunos sitios, jajaj


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Feb 2021)

He vuelto a ver el video, analizándolo un poco más y aquí alguno de los detalles que pueden pasar desapercibidos pero que son prometedores.

- Hay un momento en el vídeo en el que parece que HAY viento. Se ven unas flores amarillas como agitadas por el VIENTO. 2:21... Si hay viento, habrá lluvia, nieve, granizo, nubes, día y noche... incluso puede que arcoiris..... ¿no?

- En el vídeo se OYEN pájaros, y también GRILLOS ¿Pondrán PÁJAROS más adelante? ¿Habrá ANIMALES?


----------



## pepita (16 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Chicos, yo ya le he cogido cariño a nuestro rincón en Libia, pero todavía estamos a tiempo de fundar Nueva Villa Burbuja en algún país barato, aunque no sea tan grande como la original. No digo de abandonar el proyecto, que igual con el reparto de recursos salimos beneficiados, pero podríamos tener un plan B por si lo de construir en un barranco finalmente nos perjudica.



Bueno tenemos una preciosa isla, que por su forma claramente es un volcán en medio del oceano (tenemos ojo de lince) , pero puede que no se active en miles de años, te dejo enlace

Earth 2


----------



## pepita (16 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> He vuelto a ver el video, analizándolo un poco más y aquí alguno de los detalles que pueden pasar desapercibidos pero que son prometedores.
> 
> - Hay un momento en el vídeo en el que parece que HAY viento. Se ven unas flores amarillas como agitadas por el VIENTO. 2:21... Si hay viento, habrá lluvia, nieve, granizo, nubes, día y noche... incluso puede que arcoiris..... ¿no?
> 
> - En el vídeo se OYEN pájaros, y también GRILLOS ¿Pondrán PÁJAROS más adelante? ¿Habrá ANIMALES?



Hombre claro, yo voy a tener ovejas


----------



## Kartal (16 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Bueno tenemos una preciosa isla, que por su forma claramente es un volcán en medio del oceano (tenemos ojo de lince) , pero puede que no se active en miles de años, te dejo enlace
> 
> Earth 2



Muchas gracias por la propuesta. La verdad es que es una isla preciosa y hay terreno libre suficiente para montar nuestro chiringuito alternativo. La pega que le veo es el precio. Quedan muchos países más baratos que Tonga.

Además en una isla las posibilidades de crecimiento se reducen, incluso en el precio de las parcelas al ser un país pequeño.

Casi mejor buscar un rincón bonito y virgen en alguno de estos países: Eswatini, Djibouti, Lesotho o Timor-Leste.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Feb 2021)

Os váis a reir.... pero yo pienso que uno de los mejores sitios sería la Antártida.

El tile que más se me ha revalorizado hasta ahora es uno en la Antártida. Lamento no haber comprado más.

La última vez que miré estaba como a 1,28 o así, pero yo lo compré por menos de la mitad. Estoy muy tentado de comprar más, por si acaso.


En cualquier caso, si va a haber un nuevo asentamiento, no estaría de más preguntar a la gente del primer asentamiento DONDE quiere el segundo....

Sería lo más justo.


----------



## D_M (17 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Autocrítica sí. Los que se quieren hacer millonarios en una semana esos saben mucho de autocrítica y hay que hacerles caso en todo. Y los que se quedan en paro y se gastan el dinero en esto, esos EXPORTAN autocrítica cuando hacen corto en otros países, vamos. Sobradísimos de autocrítica van...
> 
> No digo que sea tu caso, ¿eh?



Que dices, si yo ni estoy en paro, ni se que quieres decir con "hacen corto en otros países" ni hostias, lo que digo es lo que dicen muchos, que se deben arreglar cosas que no funcionan bien o que son vitales a día de hoy como el sacar dinero facilmente del juego y no esperar un puto mes, como tener un marketplace que te permita filtrar propiedades como dios manda y no tener que ir a webs alternativas con GUI Paco, y poder separar y unir tiles a gusto del usuario entre otras cosas, y no distraerse con vídeos de terrenos ni hacer un espectaculo de algo que ok, está bien pero que no merecía tanto bombo sensacionalista.

Todo esto no lo pienso yo solo, lo piensa la mayoría de gente que conozco en Discord, enterao de los cojones, y lo de que pretendo dar pelotazo no sé de donde cojones lo sacas porque voy a largo plazo con E2, pero si va en la dirección correcta, si se van a poner a vender humo pues paso y me bajo del tren.


----------



## hornblower (17 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Chicos, yo ya le he cogido cariño a nuestro rincón en Libia, pero todavía estamos a tiempo de fundar Nueva Villa Burbuja en algún país barato, aunque no sea tan grande como la original. No digo de abandonar el proyecto, que igual con el reparto de recursos salimos beneficiados, pero podríamos tener un plan B por si lo de construir en un barranco finalmente nos perjudica.



Bueno, lo que voy a proponer no tiene por qué ser lo mejor pero lo dejo caer por si a alguien le convence:
Yo compré terrenos en Burbujistán - perdón, Uzbekistán- . Khiva (pronúnciese Jiva) es una ciudad histórica pequeña y bella , son unos 90.000 habitantes, pero dentro de las murallas son muchos menos. Las casas intramuros cuestan 10 veces más que las extramuros porque muchas las dedican al turismo, como guesthouses.

Jiva
Qué ver en Khiva (Uzbekistán)
Qué ver y hacer en Khiva, la ciudad de las mil y una noches
La idea es rellenar toda la zona intramuros y luego veremos.

Uzbekistán creo que estaba a punto de llegar a los 200.000 tiles , todavía estaba en fase 2. El que quiera apuntarse bienvenido pero entiendo que es una locura personal. Seguro que todos tenéis tb vuestros sitios especiales, estaría bien compartirlos


----------



## Jebediah (17 Feb 2021)

Pues justo la isla de Ney's Land está a menos de 0.50$/tile y hay sitio de sobra.
Earth 2 

Si no, Lietchestein también sigue barata y es bien bonita.


----------



## Kartal (17 Feb 2021)

Echadle un vistazo a la costa sur de Timor Oriental. Está todavía a 0,41 la parcela y hay terreno de sobra para fundar Nueva Villa Burbuja. Desembocaduras de río, vegetación selvática que llega hasta la costa, playas larguísimas, terreno llano...

Si alguien se anima a comprar unas parcelas por esa zona que ponga por aquí un enlace.


----------



## D_M (17 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> El que está en problemas eres tú que esperabas algo que te has imaginado tú solito y no lo has recibido.
> 
> Yo he leído la información que han ido dando y esperaba un video de muestra de la imagen visual final, y me ha encantado.
> 
> Por otra parte yo estoy esperando el desarrollo de un videojuego de lo más ambicioso. Si tu esperas un pelotazo, pues no sé, podrás sentirte estafado si te da la gana, por que te estás haciendo unas pajas mentales que nadie te ha contado.



Ya, pues ya podían haber dado pistas de que materiales son importantes en el juego y menos paseos por el bosque.

El juego tiene su economía, para mi es la parte del juego que me interesa, igual que yo no te juzgo porque a tí te guste la parte de jugar a lo minecraft como un niño rata, no me juzgues por querer ganar dinero con la compraventa de terrenos virtuales para salir de la carrera de la rata, asegurarme una jubilación y así poder darme el lujo de jugar por ocio como haces tú, cosa que no me puedo permitir porque no soy casapapi.


----------



## D_M (17 Feb 2021)

@AK2 a lo mejor hay que hacer 2 hilos, uno para los gamers E2 y otro para los capitalistas sin complejos como yo y @Elbrujo (entiendo eso por lo que leo en tus comentarios) interesados en ganar pasta con E2.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Que dices, si yo ni estoy en paro, ni se que quieres decir con "hacen corto en otros países" ni hostias, lo que digo es lo que dicen muchos, que se deben arreglar cosas que no funcionan bien o que son *vitales* a día de hoy como el sacar dinero facilmente del juego y no esperar un puto mes, como tener un marketplace que te permita filtrar propiedades como dios manda y no tener que ir a webs alternativas con GUI Paco, y poder separar y unir tiles a gusto del usuario entre otras cosas, y no distraerse con vídeos de terrenos ni hacer un espectaculo de algo que ok, está bien pero que no merecía tanto bombo sensacionalista.



Vital no es nada.



D_M dijo:


> Todo esto no lo pienso yo solo, lo piensa la mayoría de *gente que conozco en Discord*, enterao de los cojones, y lo de que pretendo dar pelotazo no sé de donde cojones lo sacas porque voy a largo plazo con E2, pero si va en la dirección correcta, si se van a poner a vender humo pues paso y me bajo del tren.



Esa gente de Discord, ¿es esa misma gente de la que dices más arriba que los desarrolladores no hacen caso? Empiezo a entender mejor por qué...


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> @AK2 a lo mejor hay que hacer 2 hilos, uno para los gamers E2 y otro para los capitalistas sin complejos como yo y @Elbrujo (entiendo eso por lo que leo en tus comentarios) interesados en ganar pasta con E2.



Y tú, que dices que lo vas a vender todo y abandonar porque te sientes profundamente decepcionado.... ¿en cuál de los dos piensas participar?


----------



## D_M (17 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Vital no es nada.



Menuda pérdida de tiempo intentar razonar contigo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Menuda pérdida de tiempo intentar razonar contigo.



Razonar no conlleva tener la razón.


----------



## antoniussss (17 Feb 2021)

Chavales, en la bolsa y en la vida, antes de que algo funcione, siempre hay "fondos Cortos" buscando sangre y haciendo que la peña venda a pérdidas algo que va a seguir subiendo, y mucho.

Que cada uno siga la operativa que crea, si uno no cree en el proyecto, que venda la mitad y se quede con poco para disfrutar jugando en el futuro.

Yo no tocaría nada de Villaburbuja hasta que no esté clarisimo que sitio es mejor que otro.

Esto ya se sabía que era un proyecto a largo plazo.

P.D. Si queréis vender, hacedlo en un momento de euforia, y no en uno de depresión como este.


----------



## pepita (17 Feb 2021)

Es un juego, una startup de un juego

Dijeron claramente que no va con criptomonedas, me parece bien, es más fácil así que se haga mucho mas popular, quien quiere invertir en criptos puede hacerlo, dijeron que querían hacerlo todo legal. Otra cosa es que se acabarán implantando como en todo, y el valor se lo dará la demanda del "juego", no la criptomoneda, una criptomoneda no vale nada mas que el valor que se le de. 

Tiene muchísimos fallos, como dices el mercado es penoso, pero ya lo sabíamos, van haciendo poco a poco, igual que el mapa es un mapamundi con cuadricula y nos enseñan lo que va a ser. Casi no hay nada, pero el potencial es tremendo, con lo que es sólo una apuesta por la startup de un juego, que puede convertirse en el juego, o en la puerta de internet,

Cada uno nos hemos imaginado lo que nos ha dado la gana, los terrenos tienen un ID de 14 dígitos porque hace falta, y la gente ya se ha hecho pajas mentales de que es un bloque de la blockchain por lo menos, y que lo va a comprar facebook, ellos no han dicho nada parecido en ningún momento que yo sepa.

Yo te aconsejo que en vez de quitarte dejes lo que no te duela perder y te olvides una buena temporada


----------



## Kartal (17 Feb 2021)

Puedes pasar link? Tengo parcelas en esa isla y no me parece el lugar ideal si lo que buscamos es tener una alternativa a un terreno escabroso.


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Es un juego, una startup de un juego
> 
> *Dijeron claramente que no va con criptomonedas*, me parece bien, es más fácil así que se haga mucho mas popular, quien quiere invertir en criptos puede hacerlo, dijeron que querían hacerlo todo legal. Otra cosa es que se acabarán implantando como en todo, y el valor se lo dará la demanda del "juego", no la criptomoneda, una criptomoneda no vale nada mas que el valor que se le de.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jebediah (17 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Ya, pues ya podían haber dado pistas de que materiales son importantes en el juego y menos paseos por el bosque.
> 
> El juego tiene su economía, para mi es la parte del juego que me interesa, igual que yo no te juzgo porque a tí te guste la parte de jugar a lo minecraft como un niño rata, no me juzgues por querer ganar dinero con la compraventa de terrenos virtuales para salir de la carrera de la rata, asegurarme una jubilación y así poder darme el lujo de jugar por ocio como haces tú, cosa que no me puedo permitir porque no soy casapapi.



Buenos días, que hoy ya es otro día y habremos digerido mejor el video, o eso esperemos.

Evidentemente no juzgo que haya gente invirtiendo para ganar la máxima pasta posible y nada más, cada uno hace lo que le interesa, faltaría más. Lo que no puede ser es que a ti por ejemplo te interese la parte de la economía y cuando los desarrolladores dicen que van a sacar un video mostrando la imagen visual final del proyecto y lo hacen, quejarse de que no han dicho nada de la parte económica. Es que no han dicho que fueran a adelantar nada sobre el tema. Que tú esperaras otra cosa del video, pues es cosa tuya, por que mira que ya se han hartado a decir sobre qué iba el video.

Yo espero que vayan sacando información sobre las parcelas, impuestos, esencia, jugabilidad, economía, transacciones, teleport, etc. pero habrá que ser pacientes, hay un sinfín de ramas que hay que desarrollar aún que da miedo de pensarlo, y son 4 gatos desarrollándolo.


----------



## BigJoe (17 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues justo la isla de Ney's Land está a menos de 0.50$/tile y hay sitio de sobra.
> Earth 2
> 
> Si no, Lietchestein también sigue barata y es bien bonita.



Apoyo totalmetne lo de la is de Ney´s, +1000


----------



## Kartal (17 Feb 2021)

Tal como hablábamos anoche, por si a alguien le interesa tener una alternativa barata a nuestro querido secarral libio, acabo de pillarme unas parcelas a 0,414 el tile en la costa sur de Timor Oriental: vegetación, mar, desembocadura de río, terreno cultivable, ...

Villa Burbuja Oriental - Cova Lima (Timor Leste)

Si os atrae la idea y tenéis unos céntimos sueltos compraos unas parcelitas en la zona, así tendremos más posibilidades de salir beneficiados cuando se repartan los recursos. Recordad que los desarrolladores han comentado que posteriormente podremos agrupar nuestras parcelas, así que con el tiempo quizás podremos llevarnos estas parcelas más baratas a Villa Burbuja o viceversa, dependiendo de dónde sea más fácil edificar, etc.


----------



## Desmond Humes (17 Feb 2021)

...


----------



## Jebediah (17 Feb 2021)

Para mí que sea llano, ladera o barranco poco importará.

D.R.O.N.E. Arena Editor #2 - Buildings - YouTube


----------



## BigJoe (17 Feb 2021)

Yo me voy donde Ney´s Land

Lo mínimo que puedo hacer con la pasta que ha invertido en la isla y en muchos de nosotros opr referidos

Y esté si ha creado una villa en un sitio plano, con vegetación, y con acceso a costa, y lo ha hecho SIN PEDIRNOS NADA A CAMBIO

Earth 2


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Feb 2021)

-En cuanto al vídeo me ha dado igual sinceramente, está muy guapo de ver, pero realmente no le doy importancia.

-Pienso que esto de videojuego tiene bastante poco. La gente que esta comprando 10.000-20.000 usd, etc, no creo que quieran "jugar", sino para eso se pillan una Play5 y un par de juegos.

-En mi caso, lo veo como un juego especulativo a largo, esto ha comenzado hace 3 meses, está en pañales, pero la posibilidad de agregarle mariconadas es infinito.

-Tampoco tenemos que volvernos locos y pillar cientos de euros cada semana en parcelas, yo voy paso a paso
, que tengo 10 pavos por ahí, pues los meto, sino no pasa nada, pero entiendo que hay gente que tira a la ludopatía y reacciona muy obsesivamente cuando se crea un FOMO de esos.

Posibles complementos a futuro:

-agregarle una pasarela cripto
-sacar cripto propia, minable en cada parcela
-agilizar la retirada de fondos
-publicidad a cascoporro
-seguir avanzando en el tema gráficas para atraer a más millenials ( a mi la gráfica me la suda, soy de arcade y pinball), pero entiendo que es necesario en estos tiempos)

*****A mi que haya gente retirándose del juego, o vendiendo parcelas a pérdidas, o que iba a entrar y no entra, para mi mejor, más parcelas vírgenes para pillar aún baratas, y más tiempo para seguir acumulando poco a poco, que en el caso de los pobres como yo que no podemos meterle 5.000 pavos de una, pues se agradece.


----------



## automono (17 Feb 2021)

yo he metido 100€, pensaba pillar en dubai, pero creo que me planto.
El problema es que metimos p3nsando que en 3 meses como minimo trpplicsriamos la inversion y retirada automatica a nuestra cuenta.

ahora me lo tomo como un juego ambicioso, que tardara años, y simplemente me lo pasare bien.
otra cosa, es que por ser los primeros, tengsmos ventaja si el juego triunfa, y se pueda ganar algo creando contenido, vendiendo cosas... algo asi como los creadores de roblox (que por cierto, algunos tienen que ganar bastante....).


----------



## Kartal (17 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Yo me voy donde Ney´s Land
> 
> Lo mínimo que puedo hacer con la pasta que ha invertido en la isla y en muchos de nosotros opr referidos
> 
> ...



Es que una cosa no quita la otra, se pueden tener parcelas en un sitio y en otro. El lugar que he puesto antes en Timor Oriental reúne algunas de las características que buscábamos cuando fundamos Villa Burbuja: que sea un proyecto donde los del foro seamos mayoría y podamos organizarla comunitariamente sin protagonismos. 

La ciudad de Ney está muy bien, pero es una MegaCity más de las muchas que hay. Yo mismo estoy dentro de varias de ellas por diversificar, ya que luego se verá cuál triunfa finalmente. Por ejemplo hoy me he enterado de que en una en Kirguistán donde compré hace tiempo (y compartí link por aquí) van a montar una ciudad romana con más de 10.000 tiles.

Es lo bonito de Earth 2, que van a haber diferentes formas de jugar a esto. Se puede estar en una megaciudad bestial como GS HydroCity y estar con tus compañeros de foro en una playa de Villa Burbuja Oriental.


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Feb 2021)

Aunque es de agradecer la propuesta de nuevas ubicaciones, yo en principio no voy a sumarme a más concentraciones burbujistas. Ya van dos con Moheli y Libia. Si al final la tercera reúne a bastantes usuarios y es barata, me lo replantearé de nuevo, pero en principio voy a seguir centrándome en Megaciudades, que lo veo más seguro.



Kartal dijo:


> Por ejemplo hoy me he enterado de que en una en Kirguistán donde compré hace tiempo (y compartí link por aquí) van a montar una ciudad romana con más de 10.000 tiles.
> 
> Es lo bonito de Earth 2, que van a haber diferentes formas de jugar a esto. Se puede estar en una megaciudad bestial como GS HydroCity y estar con tus compañeros de foro en una playa de Villa Burbuja Oriental.



¿La de Kirguistán es *E2Land*? ¿esa es la que va a ser romana o es una adyacente?

*HidroCity* está bien planteada (hay una inversión cojonuda de "calles" y "plazas"), pero le veo muchos huecos, no acaba de despegar como la de E2Land. Está claro que ahora es el momento de entrar en ambas, ya que las mejores ubicaciones están libres. El problema es que luego se quede en nada. Las tengo vigiladas, pero me mantengo a la espera.

Aunque ya avanzo que mi estrategia no es buena. He llegado tarde a todas las Megacities, salvo a una


----------



## Kartal (17 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> La de Kirguistán es *E2Land*? ¿esa es la que va a ser romana o es una adyacente?
> 
> *HidroCity* está bien planteada (hay una inversión cojonuda de "calles" y "plazas"), pero le veo muchos huecos, no acaba de despegar como la de E2Land. Está claro que ahora es el momento de entrar en ambas, ya que las mejores ubicaciones están libres. El problema es que luego se quede en nada. Las tengo vigiladas, pero me mantengo a la espera.
> 
> Aunque ya avanzo que mi estrategia no es buena. He llegado tarde a todas las Megacities, salvo a una



Sí esa misma.







Yo compré en varias ciudades en mi época de diversificar, pero tras los últimos anuncios prefiero centrarme en menos sitios pero con propiedades más grandes, y para eso o estás forrado o mejor buscar los países más baratos.


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Feb 2021)

Por cierto, pego aquí el comunicado que acompañó al video en YouTube y que esta mañana han movido en redes sociales, que creo que no se copió. En negrita lo más interesante:




> So here it is: uninterrupted in-game footage showcasing the E2 Engine for the first time and a taste of the quality that users can expect in the future with Phase 3. We have released this video for all of our amazing supporters who have been waiting so patiently to view it, but also for validation to prove the E2 Engine does exist and already runs a highly performant terrain system capable of streaming the world, an engine that has been built over many years. This is the first glimpse of the future and what Phase 3 and beyond will look like, and it is only the beginning.
> 
> Let us explain to you what can be seen on it - and what makes it so special.
> 
> ...


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (17 Feb 2021)

Estoy un poco perdido... Alguien que me actualice un poco de cómo va el tema? 

He visto el vídeo y me he quedado un poco igual que antes de verlo. No entiendo mucho de gráficos, así que no sé si están muy currados o no, pero tampoco he visto ningún nada muy novedoso ni las futuras posibilidades que van a ofrecer


----------



## BigJoe (17 Feb 2021)




----------



## BigJoe (17 Feb 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Estoy un poco perdido... Alguien que me actualice un poco de cómo va el tema?
> 
> He visto el vídeo y me he quedado un poco igual que antes de verlo. No entiendo mucho de gráficos, así que no sé si están muy currados o no, pero tampoco he visto ningún nada muy novedoso ni las futuras posibilidades que van a ofrecer



El problema, creo yo, es que la gente se esperaba algo que los desarrolladores nunca habían prometido.

Eso por un lado, por otro que los de PR jugaron la baza de vender un video gráfico sobre como será el Terrain como si fuera el trailer del año.

Si bien tienen más culpa los primeros los otros solo han añadido madera al fuego. 

Si nos ceñimos a lo que es, estamos viendo como hay un nivel de detalles a nivel de Red Red Redemption 2 pero con un nivel de mundo abierto literamebte global, sin ningún tipo de carga, eso es lo que más ha llamado la atención, a mi al menos.


----------



## geremi (17 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Es lo bonito de Earth 2, que van a haber diferentes formas de jugar a esto. Se puede estar en una megaciudad bestial como GS HydroCity y estar con tus compañeros de foro en una playa de Villa Burbuja Oriental.



Pero define eso de estar... porque ahora es tener unos pixeles que son tuyos ¿no? nadie sabe que se podrá hacer o no hacer ¿no?


----------



## Kartal (17 Feb 2021)

geremi dijo:


> Pero define eso de estar... porque ahora es tener unos pixeles que son tuyos ¿no? nadie sabe que se podrá hacer o no hacer ¿no?



Bueno, poco a poco se va revelando información. En esas parcelas se podrán sacar recursos, edificar, comprar, vender, hacerte tu casa y en fases posteriores posiblemente visitarla mediante realidad virtual. El tiempo dirá...


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


>



A ver, yo de esto no entiendo mucho, pero parecen más realistas los del Red Dead Redemption, ¿no? ¿No dijo el Nathaniel que los gráficos de Earth 2 eran mejores que los del Red Dead Redemption?


----------



## BigJoe (17 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> A ver, yo de esto no entiendo mucho, pero parecen más realistas los del Red Dead Redemption, ¿no? ¿No dijo el Nathaniel que los gráficos de Earth 2 eran mejores que los del Red Dead Redemption?



Nathaniel dijo que los gráficos de Earth 2 tendrían mayor nivel de detalle qeu los de RDR2, no que fueran mejores el diablo está en los detalles.

Y no quiero tampoco defender a E2, soy el primero que echó en falta gráficos del agua, cambios climáticos....

Tambien es justo decir que en RDR2 había 2.000 personas trabajando y aquí hay 14 ::


----------



## BigJoe (17 Feb 2021)

Eres de los mios, a mi pequeña islita en Islas Marshals las he llamado Islas Antonio de Salazar, en honor a su VERDADERO descubridor


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


>



No sé hasta qué punto esa comparativa es justa.

RDR es un producto acabado.
E2 es un producto en desarrollo.

RDR es un 3D limitado, completo.
E2 es "abierto" y debe tener una versatilidad que no necesita RDR.

Creo que a la gente le cuesta entender lo que significa "en desarrollo"... No lo digo por ti, Big Joe, es un comentario en general.


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Feb 2021)

Mina de cobre en Georgia a 0.46 usd, no hay ni el tato, solo un belga sospechoso con sus 10 parcelas.

https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/6c571a78-4c58-4757-af37-41a3c4054536

Podría ser también otra alternativa a Villa Burbuja, aún esta barato y deshabitado.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Feb 2021)

Personalmente creo que con lo pequeña que es Villa Burbuja, ir a colonizar otra zona es una cagada, hablando claro. Suficiente tenemos con comprar algunas parcelitas más en VB como para ir a otro sitio, ni que fuéramos los top del Leaderboard.


----------



## geremi (17 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Bueno, poco a poco se va revelando información. En esas parcelas se podrán sacar recursos, edificar, comprar, vender, hacerte tu casa y en fases posteriores posiblemente visitarla mediante realidad virtual. El tiempo dirá...



Vamos como los Sims ¿no? o a lo Ready Player One.... ¿no?


----------



## BigJoe (17 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No sé hasta qué punto esa comparativa es justa.
> 
> RDR es un producto acabado.
> E2 es un producto en desarrollo.
> ...



Se agradece la aclaración. 

Si yo de hecho estoy graficaemnte asombrado precisametne por el nivel de detalle de lo muy pequeño, pero a la vez que pueda ir a la estratosfera, sin ninguna carga, y siendo imagen in-game, y eso siendo 14 desarrolladores y c omo bien dices en desarrollo.

La idea ambiciosa y prometedora, pero queda mucho por hacer.


----------



## Kartal (17 Feb 2021)

Muchas gracias por la currada y la explicación, en realidad me conformaba con un link a una propiedad en Earth 2 donde sugieres que compremos. De hecho, si tienes algo por ahí pásate un link y le echo un vistazo, igual me animo y me pillo alguna por ahí cerca.


----------



## Kartal (17 Feb 2021)

geremi dijo:


> Vamos como los Sims ¿no? o a lo Ready Player One.... ¿no?



Pues potencial tiene para eso y para mucho más, pero para saberlo habrá que estar dentro.


----------



## geremi (17 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues potencial tiene para eso y para mucho más, pero para saberlo habrá que estar dentro.



Gracias por la aclaración y que os vaya bien... yo de momento me quedo en el mundo real que demasiado es ya.

Al final espero que no acabemos todos como en Ready Player One porque sería muy triste una vida así.


----------



## pepita (17 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Personalmente creo que con lo pequeña que es Villa Burbuja, ir a colonizar otra zona es una cagada, hablando claro. Suficiente tenemos con comprar algunas parcelitas más en VB como para ir a otro sitio, ni que fuéramos los top del Leaderboard.



Yo de momento no puedo ir a mas sitios, si alguien quiere ir a Liechtenstein sigue a 0.46, rodeada de Suiza a casi 4 y de Austria a 2,15 , y justo miro y veo una oferta en el mercado a 0.35, asi que...

Luego he comprado en San Marino, que está a 0.49 , pero claro en medio de Italia que está a 14, me parece una muy buena opción

Ahora igual pongo alguna zarria a ver si se vende y con eso iría a VB

Por si no lo sabeis en el mercado no se puede usar el código de referido, va sin descuento.
Me quería pasar un poco de saldo de otra cuenta porque me faltaban unos céntimos y me he vendido un tile al precio que me ha dado la gana sin problemas.

El video de ayer es una zona real de Austria.


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Feb 2021)

El territorio de Georgia del Sur es abrupto también y el bioma incluso más desolado que el de VB Libia. Pero quien sabe. Tiene un encanto romántico. Lo que pasa es que a esta alturas, después del esfuerzo en Isla Burbuja, Villa Burbuja y nuestras aventuras particulares, no creo que sobre el capital precisamente para gastar en Georgia del Sur.


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Feb 2021)

A 0.40 las parcelas, de las baratelis que me gustan a mi.
Gracias por la info!


----------



## D_M (17 Feb 2021)

*OFERTAS 17-FEB-2021*
......................................................................................................................................................................................................
*PRECIO % DESCUENTO CLASE PAIS URL*
$3,23 24,71% 2 Myanmar Earth 2
$4,99 37,39% 2 Bolivia Earth 2
$5,03 51,17% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$5,40 49,77% 2 Austria Earth 2
$5,99 39,06% 2 Western Sahara Earth 2
$5,99 28,52% 2 Laos Earth 2
$10,80 18,80% 2 Burkina Faso Earth 2
$10,99 33,03% 2 North Macedonia Earth 2
$16,22 33,85% 2 China Earth 2
$18,15 54,02% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$21,05 50,93% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$23,06 52,01% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$23,40 25,57% 2 Laos Earth 2
$35,99 37,77% 2 Papua N Guinea Earth 2
$53,99 51,43% 2 Netherlands Earth 2
$55,49 70,92% 3 United States Earth 2
$84,10 54,62% 2 Liberia Earth 2


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Feb 2021)

geremi dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración y que os vaya bien... yo de momento me quedo en el mundo real que demasiado es ya.
> 
> Al final espero que no acabemos todos como en Ready Player One porque sería muy triste una vida así.




Es un juego especulativo, a muchos nos da igual la gráfica, el 3D y todas esas cosas tan modernas y molonas, yo lo quiero es que en unos años más cada tile valga mucho más y que venga alguien a darme un 1000% más de lo que yo he pagado, por decir algo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Es un juego especulativo, a muchos nos da igual la gráfica, el 3D y todas esas cosas tan modernas y molonas, yo lo quiero es que en unos años más cada tile valga mucho más y que venga alguien a darme un 1000% más de lo que yo he pagado, por decir algo.



¿Eso quiere decir que todos los demás también estan obligados a entenderlo así?
¿Eso significa que los desarrolladores te deben algo?


----------



## Kartal (17 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Eso quiere decir que todos los demás también estan obligados a entenderlo así?
> ¿Eso significa que los desarrolladores te deben algo?



@Carlos1 No le contestes, por lo que más quieras. Hoy está aburrido y pide guerra. Pero hazme caso, no tiene remedio.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> @Carlos1 No le contestes, por lo que más quieras. Hoy está aburrido y pide guerra. Pero hazme caso, no tiene remedio.



@Carlos1, obedece a lo que te ordena Kartal. Necesita una manada tras de él, como los raperos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

Me parece que a ti te he leído antes que las ubicaciones "extrañas", o "únicas" tenderan a valer más.
Yo también creo eso. Pienso que los que compran cerca de minas de uranio, oro y demás están haciendo una mala inversión.
Creo que, a la larga, valdrá más la particularidad que otras cuestiones geoestratégicas que tienen más que ver con Earth1 que con Earth2.

Si una parcela al lado de un río vale más no será por estar cerca del recurso del agua.
Será porque cerca del agua es más bonito.

Eso creo, al menos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

Es que yo no me quiero dejar más dinero en esto.
Yo, salvo un par de tiles en Europa que me compré al principio, lo quiero poner todo a dos bazas.

Uno el cerro Calópez, y luego estoy apostando por la Antártida. Tengo allí unas pertenencias, posiblemente en el lugar más alejado del planeta.
Ya no me meto en más movidas...


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Feb 2021)

Yonya paso de comprar mas por ahora. Con villaburbuja vamos sobrados. Que tiene un poco de desnivel? Y que? Ponemos unos ascensores panoramicos y nos queda una ciudad de puta madre. Aparte de tener agua dulce en el desierto tener sus calas y estar en el mediterraneo a tiro de piedra de egipto y el canal de suez. Por no hablar del precio. Esque joder os poneis muy exquisitos, yo no veo que este tan mal nuestra ciudad no os flipeis. Va a ser acojonante. Lo que no quisiera como ya os he dicho esque se nos sigan metiendo moros o guiris, paso de que nos convirtamos en el benidorm libio.

Por cierto por si alguien lo sabe. Sabeis si somos la ciudad mas grande de libia? Porque podria ser


----------



## Kartal (17 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Por cierto por si alguien lo sabe. Sabeis si somos la ciudad mas grande de libia? Porque podria ser



Tendría que mirarlo pero seguramente haya más en Trípoli, Benghazi o Misrata. Mucha gente cuando quiere comprar en un país directamente se va a las ciudades más habitadas en Earth 1.


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Tendría que mirarlo pero seguramente haya más en Trípoli, Benghazi o Misrata. Mucha gente cuando quiere comprar en un país directamente se va a las ciudades más habitadas en Earth 1.



Tripoli esta petao pero las otraa ciudades estan desiertas. ASI QUE SEÑORES SOMOS LA SEGUNDA CIUDAD MAS GRANDE DE LIBIA. Superar a la capi es casi imposible. Quizas en los mapas nocturnos se aprecie mejor


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Feb 2021)

La propuesta es atractiva, pero a estas alturas es complicado embarcarse en otro proyecto. En isla Bird al oeste solo he visto a un italiano, a un norteamericano y me parece que a un australiano. Villa Aurora es la que esta en el otro extremo, el oriental, no?


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Eso quiere decir que todos los demás también estan obligados a entenderlo así?
> ¿Eso significa que los desarrolladores te deben algo?




Nadie está obligado a nada, hombre. Yo lo digo desde el buen rollo, siempre. Esta gente quiere sacar dinero, esta sacando dinero y querrá seguir sacando dinero durante años y que mejor forma que atraer dinero especulativo, el dinero vendrá desde ese nicho, no creo que el dinero gordo venga del mundo gamer o de diseñadores gráficos o mundos similares. Además tienen que seguir metiéndole complementos, ya sea del rollo criptos, minados, facilidad para retirar fondos, etc, etc, y eso atraerá a pequeñas ballenas que querrán sacar tajada, esta gente está siempre buscando nuevos grifos de dinero, 

y si EARTH2 se masifica pues se vendrá un buen pumpeo en todo sentido, pero eso puede tardar 2,3,4 o 5 años, quién sabe.

Un saludo!


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Nadie está obligado a nada, hombre. Yo lo digo desde el buen rollo, siempre. Esta gente quiere sacar dinero, esta sacando dinero y querrá seguir sacando dinero durante años y que mejor forma que atraer dinero especulativo, el dinero vendrá desde ese nicho, no creo que el dinero gordo venga del mundo gamer o de diseñadores gráficos o mundos similares. Además tienen que seguir metiéndole complementos, ya sea del rollo criptos, minados, facilidad para retirar fondos, etc, etc, y eso atraerá a pequeñas ballenas que querrán sacar tajada, esta gente está siempre buscando nuevos grifos de dinero,
> 
> y si EARTH2 se masifica pues se vendrá un buen pumpeo en todo sentido, pero eso puede tardar 2,3,4 o 5 años, quién sabe.
> 
> Un saludo!




Yo lo veo así:

Hay 3 visiones del posible futuro de Earth2.

A- Los hay que dicen que es una estafa, que se caerá, se quedará en nada y mucha gente se sentirá estafada.
B- Los que creen que esto será un videojuego 3D molón.
C- Los hay que creen que sólo va a ser un pandemonium especulativo en el que podrán salir corriendo con el botín.

Y, claro, yo no puedo ver el futuro. Veo a mucha gente como muy obsesionada con que el futuro será tirando a C.
Yo me inclino más a pronosticar que no, que la realidad futura será algo intermedio entre A y B.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Feb 2021)

Buenas a tod@s . Me presento. Mi nombre es John , John1992 en Discord y os invito a que os unais a la comunidad española de Earth 2 . 

No pasa nada si sois boomers o no , yo lo soy y no hay problema, pero de verdad , entrad. 

Actualmente desde que empezó Earth 2 fundamos la primera megaciudad española llamada Oasis , posterior a esa fundamos Tomorrowland y después vino Expocity , creada por inversores externos españoles especializados en VR y AR . 

También existe otra megaciudad española llamada Zigurat. 

Os insto a que entréis porque como creador de contenido y teniendo trato cercano con devs y mods os puedo decir que es importante que tengamos un punto de reunión común al menos todos los que seamos españoles o hablemos castellano. 

¿ Por qué ? Porque una vez ejecutadas las fases de construcción , propagandas , alquileres , zonas publicitarias .... Todo irá en torno a las megaciudades más grandes en las que inversores externos puedan estar interesados. 

Si cada uno va por su lado al final seremos petachos dentro de un mapa lleno de gente de habla inglesa por lo que nosotros seremos un pueblo al lado de las megaciudades. 


Por suerte a día de hoy , mis socios y yo hemos podido mantener un contacto estrecho con las "ballenas" del juego con las que tenemos muy buen trato. Tan buen trato que la ciudad Expocity ha sido nuestra más novedosa creación junto a ellos. 


Al principio éramos una extensión de Techops y Nameless pero ahora somos tan grandes que hemos creado un anillo de dos megaciudades estrechamente unidas. 


Se que muchos sois reacios a utilizar Discord pero creedme cuando os digo que es una herramienta necesaria , muy necesaria , sea para jugar o simplemente para invertir. Es decir , si no queréis tirar el dinero , entrad , ya que hay muchas pautas de actuación y de desarrollo que posiblemente se os escapen o lleguéis tarde a las mismas. 

Además el servidor de Discord no es simplemente una comunidad de compradores de tiles en un mapa. 

Tenemos un canal de inversiones que es bastante activo en el que hablamos de las inversiones fuera de Earth 2. Criptomonedas , bolsa nacional y extranjeras... Algunos novatos y algunos profesionales que viven de esto por lo que , también puede ser de utilidad si lo único para lo que habéis entrado es para meter 100 y sacar 1000. 


A continuación os dejaré un enlace a la comunidad . 

Que entre el que lo desee , por supuesto. 

Un saludo


----------



## mulleixion (17 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Buenas a tod@s . Me presento. Mi nombre es John , John1992 en Discord y os invito a que os unais a la comunidad española de Earth 2 .
> 
> No pasa nada si sois boomers o no , yo lo soy y no hay problema, pero de verdad , entrad.
> 
> ...




Join the Discord Server!


----------



## BigJoe (17 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Buenas a tod@s . Me presento. Mi nombre es John , John1992 en Discord y os invito a que os unais a la comunidad española de Earth 2 .
> 
> No pasa nada si sois boomers o no , yo lo soy y no hay problema, pero de verdad , entrad.
> 
> ...



La comunidad más grande en Español no es la que pide que nos cambien la bandera para no ofender a los latinos? Creo que querian que usasemos la de Guinea ecuattorial o algo así


----------



## mulleixion (17 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> La comunidad más grande en Español no es la que pide que nos cambien la bandera para no ofender a los latinos? Creo que querian que usasemos la de Guinea ecuattorial o algo así



Buenas Big Joe. No. Esa comunidad se llama Republicans Hispania. Es una comunidad creada por un latino y el servidor es el 90% un grupo de Facebook latino. No es una comunidad española . De hecho ni siquiera tienen una megaciudad simplemente porque no tienen economía para crearla. 

Esto que te digo son palabras de un moderador . No me lo estoy inventando. 

Un saludo


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Buenas a tod@s . Me presento. Mi nombre es John , John1992 en Discord y os invito a que os unais a la comunidad española de Earth 2 .
> 
> No pasa nada si sois boomers o no , yo lo soy y no hay problema, pero de verdad , entrad.
> 
> ...




Estimado señor Mejillón:

Buenas a todos, todas y todes. Me presento. Mi nombre es don Quijote, y le invito a que se una a nuestro pequeño _établissement_ burbujil.

No pasa nada si es usted milenial o no, no hay problema, pero, de verdad, participe.

Desde que empezó burbuja, hace ya varios lustros, hemos predicho varias crisis financieras, participado activamente en la resolución de conflictos judiciales de gran calado, abanderado la libertad pensamiento y opinión, e incluso tenemos a un usuario survaivilista que ha desarrollado su propio tratado filosófico llamado objetivismo oscuro. Predecimos crisis, adivinamos resultados electorales, analizamos el mercado inmobiliario, lo sabemos todo sobre Stalin, Hitler y Mao, establecemos teorías, las celebramos en octubre, y lo acompañamos todo con profusión de memes, exabruptos y una jerga propia que nos caracteriza y nos hace sentir orgullosos.

Además tenemos el subforo del Ático, en dónde sólo se adentran los más bravos y valientes burbujeros.

Le insto a usted a entrar, como buen forero que me consta que es, y teniendo un trato cercano con la flor y nata de bubble.info le puedo comunicar que nuestra casa es su casa y que aquí encontrará todo el respaldo intelectual y espiritual que pudiera usted precisar.

¿Por qué? Pues porque para conseguir la tan anhelada UNIÓN DE LOS PUEBLOS, no sólo no es necesario que se le unan a uno. También debe uno unirse a los demás de vez en cuando. Compruebo con pesar que usted apenas tiene mensajes en este foro. Le animo y aplaudo a escribir más y a compartir todas sus experiencias, reflexiones o momentos de esparcimiento de los que disfrute. Queremos conocerle mejor y ofrecerle nuestra amistad.

Si cada uno va por su lado, acabaremos todos alienados, viviendo la soledad entre multitudes digitales sin alma. Nos une la lengua, la comunidad y, sobre todo, un corazón puro, un ideal foril en el que todos creemos y con el que todos nos hemos comprometido. Nosotros podremos caer, pero burbuja sobrevivirá.

Por suerte, somos una comunidad inclusiva, tolerante, que promueve el amor entra razas, credos, sexos, condiciones y signos del zodiaco, por lo que puedo asegurarle que sea cual fuere su singladura burbujil, será usted siempre recibido con los brazos abiertos.

Al principio apenas éramos unos pocos freaks en internet y nadie nos hacía caso, salvo nuestro amado LIDL, protector, el maestro Calópez, pero hemos sido leales a la feligresía y nuestros sacrificios y esfuerzos han sido premiados. Todos los rebotaos de forocoches acaban aquí, este oasis de libertad.

Sé que muchos son reacios a salir de su zona de confort, su Twitter, su Discord, su Telegram, que son todas herramientas muy bonitas, y muy necesarias, para jugar, trabajar o para invertir. Es decir, si no quiere usted desperdiciar su tiempo, participe en el foro ya que aquí podrá usted disfrutar de enormes ventajas no previstas en otras plataformas.

Además el foro de burbuja sale de vez en cuando en los medios en relación a algún escándalo, lo cual siempre le hace sentir a uno importante.

Tenemos un subforo de Historia, otro para el Covid, otra para Veteranos y, por supuesto, la zona VIP para aquellos de nosotros que tienen la suerte de gozar con una cuenta PREMIUM.

A continuación le dejaré un enlace a nuestra comunidad: Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad.

Que entre sólo si lo desea , por supuesto.

Un saludo
Don Quijote


----------



## mulleixion (17 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Estimado señor Mejillón:
> 
> Buenas a todos, todas y todes. Me presento. Mi nombre es don Quijote, y le invito a que se una a nuestro pequeño _établissement_ burbujil.
> 
> ...



LOL . Jajajaja gracias por el recital. Suelo tirar más por los lares de rankia , investing ... Aquí tenía esta cuenta desde no se ni cuando , he entrado a escribiros ya que un usuario de Discord me había comentado que andabais unos cuantos por aquí desperdigados y por tener contacto . 


Desconozco si sabéis o no como funciona esto pero a menos que Villaburbuja lo lleneis de ballenas y no delfines , en las fases de construcción , la zona perderá posiblemente su valor si tan solo habéis basado la zona en " vamos a construir juntos" unos cuantos amigos. 


Pero bueno es simplemente una recomendación...


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> LOL . Jajajaja gracias por el recital. Suelo tirar más por los lares de rankia , investing ... Aquí tenía esta cuenta desde no se ni cuando , he entrado a escribiros ya que un usuario de Discord me había comentado que andabais unos cuantos por aquí desperdigados y por tener contacto .
> 
> 
> Desconozco si sabéis o no como funciona esto pero a menos que Villaburbuja lo lleneis de ballenas y no delfines , en las fases de construcción , la zona perderá posiblemente su valor si tan solo habéis basado la zona en " vamos a construir juntos" unos cuantos amigos.
> ...



Puede que VB pierda su valor, o que suba como la espuma. Eso nadie lo sabe...
Lo que sí sabemos es que, suceda una cosa o la otra: nos pasará a todos juntos... y también intuímos que, pase lo que pase, no tendrá nada que ver con los delfines o las ballenas.

!Esto es burbuja! !Este es nuestro refugio y estamos aquí a las duras y a las maduras!
!Viva Calópez!

Es sólo un recordatorio...


----------



## Kartal (17 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Buenas a tod@s . Me presento. Mi nombre es John , John1992 en Discord y os invito a que os unais a la comunidad española de Earth 2 .
> 
> No pasa nada si sois boomers o no , yo lo soy y no hay problema, pero de verdad , entrad.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido John, un placer verte por aquí y gracias por la invitación.


----------



## Kartal (17 Feb 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (17 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Bienvenido John, un placer verte por aquí y gracias por la invitación.



Ey qué tal ! Nada hombre. Cualquier cosa que necesitéis o duda que tengáis a partir de ahora intentaré pasarme de vez en cuando por si acaso.


----------



## Kartal (17 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ey qué tal ! Nada hombre. Cualquier cosa que necesitéis o duda que tengáis a partir de ahora intentaré pasarme de vez en cuando por si acaso.



Como ya has comprobado esta es una comunidad un tanto peculiar, pero en todas las familias hay algún miembro rarito, no? Pero no deja de ser parte de la familia y al final se le coge cariño  

Mucha suerte con los proyectos en Earth 2. Villa Burbuja es algo más amateur pero también tenemos entre nosotros grandes inversores como Ney's Land o El Sagreño. El tiempo dirá hacia dónde va la Villa y la plataforma en sí.


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Feb 2021)

En una de las calas de Royal Bay hay un ruso, un italiano y un norteamericano. Pero esta bastante tranquilo.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Puede que VB pierda su valor, o que suba como la espuma. Eso nadie lo sabe...
> Lo que sí sabemos es que, suceda una cosa o la otra: nos pasará a todos juntos... y también intuímos que, pase lo que pase, no tendrá nada que ver con los delfines o las ballenas.
> 
> !Esto es burbuja! !Este es nuestro refugio y estamos aquí a las duras y a las maduras!
> ...



A ver .. no dejes las cosas a la suerte . No se qué idea tienes de Earth 2 pero las cosas como son y las pruebas las que son. Tal y como habéis construido y dónde lo habéis hecho y de la forma que lo habéis hecho te puedo asegurar que el único valor que puede subir en Lybia es si hay otra megaciudad en el mismo país tirando del carro. 

Desconozco si hablas con esa ironía a todos los usuarios pero no está bien y menos tratándose de un videojuego en el que inviertes dinero.


----------



## BigJoe (17 Feb 2021)

Pues aquí se ve una ciudad


----------



## mulleixion (17 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Como ya has comprobado esta es una comunidad un tanto peculiar, pero en todas las familias hay algún miembro rarito, no? Pero no deja de ser parte de la familia y al final se le coge cariño
> 
> Mucha suerte con los proyectos en Earth 2. Villa Burbuja es algo más amateur pero también tenemos entre nosotros grandes inversores como Ney's Land o El Sagreño. El tiempo dirá hacia dónde va la Villa y la plataforma en sí.



Conozco a Ney's Land . Creo que está presente en todos los proyectos , desde el primero incluido


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> A ver .. no dejes las cosas a la suerte . No se qué idea tienes de Earth 2 pero las cosas como son y las pruebas las que son. Tal y como habéis construido y dónde lo habéis hecho y de la forma que lo habéis hecho te puedo asegurar que el único valor que puede subir en Lybia es si hay otra megaciudad en el mismo país tirando del carro.




Todo el mundo puede asegurar cosas. Mira a Fernando Simón, por ejemplo. Aseguró que no habría más que, como mucho, un par de casos...
Asegurar cosas no conlleva nada.



mulleixion dijo:


> Desconozco si hablas con esa ironía a todos los usuarios pero no está bien y menos tratándose de un videojuego en el que inviertes dinero.



¿Qué ironía?


----------



## BigJoe (17 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> A ver .. no dejes las cosas a la suerte . No se qué idea tienes de Earth 2 pero las cosas como son y las pruebas las que son. Tal y como habéis construido y dónde lo habéis hecho y de la forma que lo habéis hecho te puedo asegurar que el único valor que puede subir en Lybia es si hay otra megaciudad en el mismo país tirando del carro.
> 
> Desconozco si hablas con esa ironía a todos los usuarios pero no está bien y menos tratándose de un videojuego en el que inviertes dinero.



¿Qué sentido crees que tiene el gastarse unos buenos euros en comprar tiles en lugares emblemáticos como el Valle de los Caídos o Palacio Real si destruirán toda construcción humana en la fase 2?

No pretendo ser iróncio, tan solo quiero tu opinión.

¿Recomendarías comprar tiles en calles principales de pueblos grandes y ciduades reales pequeñas con mucho tráfico a pie?


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> En una de las calas de Royal Bay hay un ruso, un italiano y un norteamericano. Pero esta bastante tranquilo.



Rectifico, en la margen sur de Royal Bay hay un norteamericano con 146 tiles, un thailandes, un sueco y un italiano, y tal vez alguno más. No esta tan vacio como pensaba.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Todo el mundo puede asegurar cosas. Mira a Fernando Simón, por ejemplo. Aseguró que no habría más que, como mucho, un par de casos...
> Asegurar cosas no conlleva nada.
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso ni voto al PSOE ni creo en tus tonterías. Yo aseguro lo que se , no lo que creo . Y cuando digo asegurar es porque para empezar basta con ver la captura de ventas en el país de creación.

El foot traffic es el ingreso residual que los jugadores recibirán gracias al paso de los usuarios cerca de sus parcelas en aquellos lugares donde haya proyectos de megaciudades o ciudades de E1 intermitentemente tan solo por la curiosidad de los usuarios por saber que hay ahora construido donde antes por ejemplo había un estadio de fútbol. 

Habiendo proyectos como Megaciudades , con su página web , sus mejoras , diseñadores 3D , inversores dedicados al AR y VR y siendo ciudades oficiales de E2 , será ahí donde mediante teletransporte sobretodo premium caiga ese caudal de usuarios en mayor medida.


----------



## Kartal (17 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Conozco a Ney's Land . Creo que está presente en todos los proyectos , desde el primero incluido



Aquí le tenemos mucho cariño. Queremos nombrarlo sheriff del condado pero no se ha presentado públicamente.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> ¿Qué sentido crees que tiene el gastarse unos buenos euros en comprar tiles en lugares emblemáticos como el Valle de los Caídos o Palacio Real si destruirán toda construcción humana en la fase 2?
> 
> No pretendo ser iróncio, tan solo quiero tu opinión.
> 
> ¿Recomendarías comprar tiles en calles principales de pueblos grandes y ciduades reales pequeñas con mucho tráfico a pie?



Buenas Big Joe. 

Todos los lugares emblemáticos desaparecerán . Tal y como dice el vídeo y ya se sabía todo serán biomas. Tierra y agua. El sentido que puede generar comprar esto así como calles importantes suele ser meramente especulativo en el orden de que los jugadores pueden verse interesados en curiosear que hay ahí donde antes estaba ese lugar emblemático. 


Véase torre Eiffel, estatua de la libertadz sagrada familia o calles como gran Vía , delicias , plaza sol.

Personalmente NO recomiendo su compra.

Un saludo !


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Por eso ni voto al PSOE ni creo en tus tonterías. Yo aseguro lo que se , no lo que creo . Y cuando digo asegurar es porque para empezar basta con ver la captura de ventas en el país de creación.
> 
> El foot traffic es el ingreso residual que los jugadores recibirán gracias al paso de los usuarios cerca de sus parcelas en aquellos lugares donde haya proyectos de megaciudades o ciudades de E1 intermitentemente tan solo por la curiosidad de los usuarios por saber que hay ahora construido donde antes por ejemplo había un estadio de fútbol.
> 
> Habiendo proyectos como Megaciudades , con su página web , sus mejoras , diseñadores 3D , inversores dedicados al AR y VR y siendo ciudades oficiales de E2 , será ahí donde mediante teletransporte sobretodo premium caiga ese caudal de usuarios en mayor medida.



Entonces yo te aseguro que no tienes tienes razón. Y resulta que yo te aseguro lo que sé, no lo que creo.
Y sé que tú NO puedes ver el futuro y que todas esas predicciones son más un _desideratum_ que otra cosa, y que están basadas en la nada.

Los que que consideran que lo que creen es lo tiene que ser quieren adaptar el mundo a ellos, lo cual es una misión en la que el ser humano siempre fracasa.
El secreto está en saber adaptarse uno al mundo. Díselo a vuestro departamento de diseñadores 3D dedicados al VIH, el LSD y la madre que los parió.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Aquí le tenemos mucho cariño. Queremos nombrarlo sheriff del condado pero no se ha presentado públicamente.



No. La condescendencia tampoco te funcionará... Sólo aviso, eh. Sé que tienes que intentarlo.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Entonces yo te aseguro que no tienes tienes razón. Y resulta que yo te aseguro lo que sé, no lo que creo.
> Y sé que tú NO puedes ver el futuro y que todas esas predicciones son más un _desideratum_ que otra cosa, y que están basadas en la nada.
> 
> Los que que consideran que lo que creen es lo tiene que ser quieren adaptar el mundo a ellos, lo cual es una misión en la que el ser humano siempre fracasa.
> El secreto está en saber adaptarse uno al mundo. Díselo a vuestro departamento de diseñadores 3D dedicados al VIH, el LSD y la madre que los parió.




Joder eres un troll de cuidao . Suerte que antes de entrar al hilo ya me avisaron .


----------



## mulleixion (17 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Entonces yo te aseguro que no tienes tienes razón. Y resulta que yo te aseguro lo que sé, no lo que creo.
> Y sé que tú NO puedes ver el futuro y que todas esas predicciones son más un _desideratum_ que otra cosa, y que están basadas en la nada.
> 
> Los que que consideran que lo que creen es lo tiene que ser quieren adaptar el mundo a ellos, lo cual es una misión en la que el ser humano siempre fracasa.
> El secreto está en saber adaptarse uno al mundo. Díselo a vuestro departamento de diseñadores 3D dedicados al VIH, el LSD y la madre que los parió.



El LIT sabes lo que es ¿ O también me lo he inventado ? XD


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Joder eres un troll de cuidao . Suerte que antes de entrar al hilo ya me avisaron .



¿Tú también, Bruto?
¿Ni 150 mensajes y ya? ¿En serio? ¿Te crees que estamos en Twitter?


----------



## Kartal (17 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Joder eres un troll de cuidao . Suerte que antes de entrar al hilo ya me avisaron .



Peor aún, es un troll con mucho tiempo libre.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> El LIT sabes lo que es ¿ O también me lo he inventado ? XD



Esa me la sé. Veo apuesta y subo:


*¡¿Cómo?! ¿Que no sabes lo que es el GUKK? Jajajajajajaja.*

¿Ves? Es fácil. Lo puede hacer con expertos en jazz:

*¡¿Cómo?! ¿Que no has oído a Six Finger Mahonney en Estocolmo? Jajajajajajaja.*

También se puede usar con expertos en filosofía:

*¡¿Cómo?! Los postulados de Kierkegaard llevan LUSTROS desmentidos por Van der Roe, en sus epístolas a Amelia... Me extraña que no lo hayas leído. Jajajajajajaja.*


Es un truco más viejo que el echarse peos.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Esa me la sé. Veo apuesta y subo:
> 
> 
> *¡¿Cómo?! ¿Que no sabes lo que es el GUKK? Jajajajajajaja.*
> ...




Lo que es un buen truco es que pretendas llevar a los usuarios ( más o menos ) que haya aquí a la ruina de sus inversiones con tus pensamientos. Eh , suerte en tu burbuja astral.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Peor aún, es un troll con mucho tiempo libre.



¿Pero tú no eras el moderado y el razonador?
Lo digo porque estás cumpliendo todo el programa milenial: machista, tu madre, me agobio, trol....

Es angustiosamente predecible.

Mala suerte. Esto no es twitter, esto no es forocoches. Aquí no habrá un ejército de zombies que te respalde.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Lo que es un buen truco es que pretendas llevar a los usuarios ( más o menos ) que haya aquí a la ruina de sus inversiones con tus pensamientos. Eh , suerte en tu burbuja astral.



Yo no ganaría nada conduciendo a la ruina a nadie, pero entiendo que no sepas qué creer si no crees eso.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

Antes en este foro sí se discutían las cosas en profundiad y con elegancia. Ahora la mayoría del cacaculopedopis no pasa.
No me dan vidilla. Sólo inspiran mal gusto.


----------



## pepita (17 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> El LIT sabes lo que es ¿ O también me lo he inventado ? XD



Como haya que esperar a tener ganancias con el LIT a mi me quedan unos 50 años para amortizar lo puesto!

A mí lo que me preocupa es eso de que tengais acceso directo con los desarrolladores, no lo veo "bien" pongo esa palabra por no usar otra

Me parece que si es así, es muy excluyente cuando lo que yo esperaba es algo que se pueda hacer masivo, y para eso tiene que poder seguir entrando gente con expectativas de algo más, no de ser parasitados por los 4 primeros amigos de los desarrolladores. Prefiero creer que os contestan cosas básicas y las interpretais, pero que todos los "inversores" recibimos la misma información¿?

Otra cosa es que os junteis para tradear, para informaros de ofertas, mercados externos, spamear, rumores, incluso boots, eso lo veo lógico

A ver no quiero discutir, pero eso de que sólo los que estén en megaciudades van a ganar " mucho dinero" porque se van a poner anuncios en ellas, y que ese sea el objetivo, me parece una "mierda" de juego por decir algo, esperaba más, la verdad. ¿quien va a querer sumarse después a algo así?
Y puede que tengas razón y sea así, porque aquello de que las* grandes cuentas* serán las que tendrán dominios sí que creo que lo dijeron los desarrolladores, y* me mosqueó bastante*. 

Bueno me quedo en Villaburbuja y de momento no quiero más, me estoy desorientando.


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Buenas a tod@s . Me presento. Mi nombre es John , John1992 en Discord y os invito a que os unais a la comunidad española de Earth 2 .
> 
> No pasa nada si sois boomers o no , yo lo soy y no hay problema, pero de verdad , entrad.
> 
> ...



Punto uno se que es una pregunta estupida pero.... que es discord?

Punto 2. Me gustaria que gente española entrara en VB. Y creo que gran parte del foro esta deacuerdo en ello. PERO YO QUIERO QUE SEAN ESPAÑOLES


----------



## Desmond Humes (17 Feb 2021)

A riesgo de caer antipático, debo decir que encuentro esto totalmente fascinante. No ha empezado la fase 2 y ya se está abandonando la etapa de _arcadia feliz_ para pasar a _El señor de las moscas_. Tremendo.
Vuestra burbucivilización va más deprisa que el micromundo aquel de Lisa Simpson


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

No sé. Hay uno que se llama Farlopez nosequé que igual pudiera ser Calópez.

Si de mandar se trata, yo paso... No me va eso de mandar o dirigir.

Eso mejor a los nuevos que acaban de llegar al foro y actúan como si todo el mundo les debiera algo... Tienen muchas ganar de dirigir, programar, prohibir, condicionar, aplastar, etcétera. Yo siempre prefiero quedarme en un segundo plano y que las ostias se las lleve otro.

Yo, antes de pedir, exigir, cabrearme, insultar, prefiero aportar. Mi humilde aportación ahí está, mi mapica. No es gran cosa, ya lo sé, pero es gratis.
Que sean otros los que manden, a ver qué tal se les da.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Punto uno se que es una pregunta estupida pero.... que es discord?



Un programa de chat así con muchos canales, opciones, jerarquías y mierdas.
Es el favorito de milenials y, en general, en sus canales suele haber un ambiente agresivo. Si disientes una coma, te llaman trol y luego te banean en nombre del buen rollito universal.


----------



## pepita (17 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> A riesgo de caer antipático, debo decir que encuentro esto totalmente fascinante. No ha empezado la fase 2 y ya se está abandonando la etapa de _arcadia feliz_ para pasar a _El señor de las moscas_. Tremendo.
> Vuestra burbucivilización va más deprisa que el micromundo aquel de Lisa Simpson



ya sólo falta qie venga el EYE ese a hablarnos de pirámides, menuda nochecita me estais dando!


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> A ver .. no dejes las cosas a la suerte . No se qué idea tienes de Earth 2 pero las cosas como son y las pruebas las que son. Tal y como habéis construido y dónde lo habéis hecho y de la forma que lo habéis hecho te puedo asegurar que el único valor que puede subir en Lybia es si hay otra megaciudad en el mismo país tirando del carro.
> 
> Desconozco si hablas con esa ironía a todos los usuarios pero no está bien y menos tratándose de un videojuego en el que inviertes dinero.



Que pegas le ves a VB?


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ya sólo falta qie venga el EYE ese a hablarnos de pirámides, menuda nochecita me estais dando!



El EYE ese tampoco ha comprado tanto, al menos no en VB.
airgamboyz tiene tres veces más....


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El EYE ese tampoco ha comprado tanto, al menos no en VB.
> airgamboyz tiene tres veces más....



ah! pero ese compra? madre mia!


----------



## Desmond Humes (18 Feb 2021)

Yo creo que villaburbu es muy pequeña para los dos.

En pos del futuro y supervivencia de la colonia, deberíais resolver la situación aquí y ahora, ya sea batiros en duelo, por votación, sorteo, broncochat, o lo que sea.
Un arreglo nunca va a ser posible, se ve a la legua. Cualquier otra solución solo sería poner parches a una situación que se va a deteriorar con el tiempo.
Mejor cortar ahora por lo sano, que no fingir una falsa tregua que solo va a conseguir que las rencillas se arrastren durante semanas y semanas, minando el ánimo y entusiasmo del resto de ciudadanos de la corte burbuja.
El cizañas, me llaman.


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Punto uno se que es una pregunta estupida pero.... que es discord?
> 
> Punto 2. Me gustaria que gente española entrara en VB. Y creo que gran parte del foro esta deacuerdo en ello. PERO YO QUIERO QUE SEAN ESPAÑOLES



Yo tengo 4 abuelos españoles, 4, espero que valga y que no pidais pasaporte!
(tenía)


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Punto uno se que es una pregunta estupida pero.... que es discord?
> 
> Punto 2. Me gustaria que gente española entrara en VB. Y creo que gran parte del foro esta deacuerdo en ello. PERO YO QUIERO QUE SEAN ESPAÑOLES



Discord es una plataforma social como pudo ser hace años IRC aunque aún se sigue utilizando. En ella se crean servidores y dentro de los mismos distintos canales con temáticas relacionadas. 

En concreto donde he adjuntado la invitación , somos el 90% españoles. Lógicamente hay gente como moderadores oficiales que por ejemplo son de México y también hay algunos latinos


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que pegas le ves a VB?




Así a grandes rasgos , la ubicación , el país y la forma de compra .


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo creo que villaburbu es muy pequeña para los dos.
> 
> En pos del futuro y supervivencia de la colonia, deberíais resolver la situación aquí y ahora, ya sea batiros en duelo, por votación, sorteo, broncochat, o lo que sea.
> Un arreglo nunca va a ser posible, se ve a la legua. Cualquier otra solución solo sería poner parches a una situación que se va a deteriorar con el tiempo.
> ...



No sé si VB es muy pequeña o no... Sé que mi parte de VB es bastante más grande que la suya. 314 a 11 tiles.
No sé muy bien lo que eso significa o conlleva, pero el dato ahí lo dejo.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que pegas le ves a VB?



Sin saber quién es quién dentro de VB , os recomiendo ver este vídeo de errores de compra


----------



## Desmond Humes (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Así a grandes rasgos , la ubicación , el país y la forma de compra .



En base a lo que se respira o has ido viendo/comentando con otra gente... ¿crees que el juego equilibrará de alguna forma la diferencia de costos?
Es decir, 10 baldosas en medio de la nada en USA... ¿producirán lo mismo que 10 baldosas en medio de la nada en Burkina Faso? Porque si es así, habrá gente cabreada. Y cuando digo 10 baldosas, también puedo decir: "megaciudad" en una gran capital, versus megaciudad en terreno más barato.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Como haya que esperar a tener ganancias con el LIT a mi me quedan unos 50 años para amortizar lo puesto!
> 
> A mí lo que me preocupa es eso de que tengais acceso directo con los desarrolladores, no lo veo "bien" pongo esa palabra por no usar otra
> 
> ...




En cuanto a información privilegiada no es así. Se da información ? Si. Pero siempre información que no sea relevante para el jugador de forma ventajosa. 


Aquí un ejemplo, casi por el final hace la entrevista a un desarrollador. Ferrán Galván en este caso , desarrollador de entornos 3D


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> En cuanto a información privilegiada no es así. Se da información ? Si. Pero siempre información que no sea relevante para el jugador de forma ventajosa.
> 
> 
> Aquí un ejemplo, casi por el final hace la entrevista a un desarrollador. Ferrán Galván en este caso , desarrollador de entornos 3D





mulleixion dijo:


> En cuanto a información privilegiada no es así. Se da información ? Si. Pero siempre información que no sea relevante para el jugador de forma ventajosa.
> 
> 
> Aquí un ejemplo, casi por el final hace la entrevista a un desarrollador. Ferrán Galván en este caso , desarrollador de entornos 3D



gracias, mañana lo veo


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> En base a lo que se respira o has ido viendo/comentando con otra gente... ¿crees que el juego equilibrará de alguna forma la diferencia de costos?
> Es decir, 10 baldosas en medio de la nada en USA... ¿producirán lo mismo que 10 baldosas en medio de la nada en Burkina Faso? Porque si es así, habrá gente cabreada. Y cuando digo 10 baldosas, me refiero a "megaciudad" en una gran capital versus megaciudad en terreno más barato.



Ya dijeron que los recursos se iban a repartir de forma aleatoria no sin "premiar" un poquito más a la gente que ha comprado de forma localizada dentro de un área determinada.

En cuanto a la producción no se a que te refieres , esencia , recursos , LIT ... ?


----------



## Desmond Humes (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ya dijeron que los recursos se iban a repartir de forma aleatoria no sin "premiar" un poquito más a la gente que ha comprado de forma localizada dentro de un área determinada.



Sí, van a tener que hacer algo así. No tiene sentido que una sola baldosa de clase 1 en una mina de diamantes en Sierra Leona, que ha costado medio dolar, sea más valiosa que 700 tiles en Denver, Colorado. Pero sería muy lol que así fuera.
Yo tengo unas 400 baldosas en terreno dorkslayer. El señor es mi pastor, nada me falta.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Sí, van a tener que hacer algo así. No tiene sentido que una sola baldosa de clase 1 en una mina de diamantes en Sierra Leona, que ha costado medio dolar, sea más valiosa que 700 tiles en Denver, Colorado. Pero sería muy lol que así fuera.
> Yo tengo unas 400 baldosas en terreno dorkslayer. El señor es mi pastor, nada me falta.



Así es . No obstante Wolfgang coincidió en que sería injusto que las personas que hubiesen comprado todo Amazonas , no recibiesen más madera que uno que ha comprado en una ciudad . Por lo que cada lugar tendrá su beneficio al igual que las plots más grandes tienen más beneficio que las pequeñas.


----------



## Desmond Humes (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Así es . No obstante Wolfgang coincidió en que sería injusto que las personas que hubiesen comprado todo Amazonas , no recibiesen más madera que uno que ha comprado en una ciudad . Por lo que cada lugar tendrá su beneficio al igual que las plots más grandes tienen más beneficio que las pequeñas.



Muy bien, gracias. Y donde está Expocity? Me animo a comprar parcelita, puedes poner enlace o ubicación?


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Muy bien, gracias. Y donde está Expocity? Me animo a comprar parcelita, puedes poner enlace o ubicación?



Earth 2

Esta es la ubicación. Se sitúa en North Macedonia. Cualquier duda me comentas sin problema !


----------



## Le Fanu (18 Feb 2021)

Además de las imágenes nuevas que ha colgado Kartal, hay un breve comunicado. Como siempre, en negrita lo importante:



> Dear Earth 2 Users. We hope all is well. For those of you unable to view the E2 Engine Terrain Video in 4K, we have taken some screenshots from inside the Phase 3 game to give you a clear idea of the quality, and yes it is 'real time rendering'.
> 
> *Tests for the first steps of Phase 2 are going well. We will roll out Essence production and a few other features as soon as we can be sure everything works as intended! *
> 
> Feel free to read more details around the E2 Engine video via the link below, and we are planning to release a longer technical document for those that wish to better understand the Engine we have built.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Además de las imágenes nuevas que ha colgado Kartal, hay un breve comunicado. Como siempre, en negrita lo importante:




Así como dato hoy estuve hablando con Nathaniel , desarrollador de entornos y está descartado el uso de Outerra por parte del equipo.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Feb 2021)

Mulleixion,

Vienes aquí de repente a publicitar tu mierda, y a decir que te codeas con las "Jrandes".

Si fueras medianamente serio, tu comunidad haría algunas compras en nuestra ciudad como muestra de hospitalidad, ya que has venido tu a nosotros, y luego nosotros en la vuestra, todos salimos ganando.

Lo sabían los Indios y subculturas hace 1000 años.

De lo contrario, si simplemente vas a venir a spamear y a decir que te codeas hasta con Elon Musk, por mi parte, y seguro que por la de los demás, te pueden dar mucho y muy bien por culo.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Feb 2021)

Por cierto no indicas ni tu nick en el juego ni donde cojones están vuestras ciudades, solo que "entremos" en el discord.


----------



## Desmond Humes (18 Feb 2021)

Sobre discord... La mayoría de la gente diversifica sus compras, con lo que cada megaciudad tiene su propio discord y uno acaba siguiendo 8 o 9 distintos. No es todo lo práctico que debería.
Y el discord oficial está tan saturado que todos los mensajes van a la velocidad de la luz, amén de que los mensajes de los devs deberían estar destacados o resaltados, pero se acaban perdiendo en todo el maremagnum.

Está faltando como el comer un foro Earth2 al estilo tradicional. Con sus subforos, temáticas, anuncios oficiales, sección de vídeos, debates, ideas, etc... donde se pudiesen seguir todos los distintos guilds en un solo lugar. Entiendo que no haya uno "oficial" porque los creadores no quieran ni puedan moderar ese fregao, pero para los demás mortales sería mucho más práctico si hubiese uno oficioso. 




mulleixion dijo:


> Así como dato hoy estuve hablando con Nathaniel , desarrollador de entornos y está descartado el uso de Outerra por parte del equipo.



¿Has leído alguna información sobre si habrá posibilidad de enviar mensajes entre usuarios?


----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> A riesgo de caer antipático, debo decir que encuentro esto totalmente fascinante. No ha empezado la fase 2 y ya se está abandonando la etapa de _arcadia feliz_ para pasar a _El señor de las moscas_. Tremendo.
> Vuestra burbucivilización va más deprisa que el micromundo aquel de Lisa Simpson



  

Lo has clavao. Esto como experimento social no tiene precio.


----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo creo que villaburbu es muy pequeña para los dos.
> 
> En pos del futuro y supervivencia de la colonia, deberíais resolver la situación aquí y ahora, ya sea batiros en duelo, por votación, sorteo, broncochat, o lo que sea.
> Un arreglo nunca va a ser posible, se ve a la legua. Cualquier otra solución solo sería poner parches a una situación que se va a deteriorar con el tiempo.
> ...



Demasiado fácil, con llegar al duelo acompañado de una mujer ya ganaría porque se rinde automáticamente. Me recuerda al indio de The Big Bang Theory que es incapaz de dirigirse a una mujer a menos que se tome un trago.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Mulleixion,
> 
> Vienes aquí de repente a publicitar tu mierda, y a decir que te codeas con las "Jrandes".
> 
> ...




No hables por los demás tan a la ligera ya que parte de esos "demás" me han preguntado dudas y yo se las resuelvo sin precio y spam alguno.

Si alguien está interesado en saber dónde están las ciudades que pregunte . Si he venido aquí es porque un usuario que tenemos en Discord me comentó que había unos cuantos españoles ( algunos muy perdidos ) y por el simple hecho de venir a ayudar ya te haces el ofendidito y me dices que compre en vuestra ciudad como muestra de hospitalidad... Si, me parece que te has quedado en la época de los Indios.


No estoy interesado lo más mínimo en invertir mi dinero en donde a ti te salga de los huevos , así que puedes ir sacando la capa y ponerte a volar si te place.

Al mismo tiempo no vengo aquí a decirle a nadie que compre en ninguna de nuestras megaciudades básicamente porque la publicidad que tenían que tener ya la tienen y las tiles ahí se venden sin demasiado esfuerzo.

Y si aún así viniese a spamear , lo único que te quedaría es echar bilis y poco más . Vengo a ayudar al que necesite , responder al que tenga dudas y si , invitar a la comunidad Española ( no de ninguna megaciudad ) al que quiera ser invitado. Y el que no quiera y prefiera seguir aquí , pues entraré de vez en cuando a leer y como he dicho a responder a quien necesite ayuda.

Mi nick de juego no lo necesitas para nada , por cierto .


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Sobre discord... La mayoría de la gente diversifica sus compras, con lo que cada megaciudad tiene su propio discord y uno acaba siguiendo 8 o 9 distintos. No es todo lo práctico que debería.
> Y el discord oficial está tan saturado que todos los mensajes van a la velocidad de la luz, amén de que los mensajes de los devs deberían estar destacados o resaltados, pero se acaban perdiendo en todo el maremagnum.
> 
> Está faltando como el comer un foro Earth2 al estilo tradicional. Con sus subforos, temáticas, anuncios oficiales, sección de vídeos, debates, ideas, etc... donde se pudiesen seguir todos los distintos guilds en un solo lugar. Entiendo que no haya uno "oficial" porque los creadores no quieran ni puedan moderar ese fregao, pero para los demás mortales sería mucho más práctico si hubiese uno oficioso.
> ...




Buenas de nuevo Desmond. Respecto al chat interno entre jugadores es algo que desean implementar pero por ahora no es algo que entre dentro de sus prioridades. 

Actualmente tienen varios Bugs ( + de 50 ) internamente , que están fixeando y esa es su preferencia. De ahí que al vídeo no le hayan querido dar mucho bombo, que las campañas de marketing por ahora sean casi nulas y que peticiones como esa del chat que muchos vemos tan necesario , queden en un segundo plano . 

Uno de los Bugs que más empeño han puesto en subsanar era aquel que mediante un exploits permitía la multiplicación de dinero total en tu cuenta. 

Bug que jamás supuso beneficio alguno al exploiter porque ellos siempre tuvieron un backlog en el que detallaban todas las transacciones de los usuarios, por lo que finalmente una vez detectados las cuentas quedaban congeladas y el usuario baneado y con todo lo invertido fuese mucho o poco , perdido por utilizar trampas.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Sobre discord... La mayoría de la gente diversifica sus compras, con lo que cada megaciudad tiene su propio discord y uno acaba siguiendo 8 o 9 distintos. No es todo lo práctico que debería.
> Y el discord oficial está tan saturado que todos los mensajes van a la velocidad de la luz, amén de que los mensajes de los devs deberían estar destacados o resaltados, pero se acaban perdiendo en todo el maremagnum.
> 
> Está faltando como el comer un foro Earth2 al estilo tradicional. Con sus subforos, temáticas, anuncios oficiales, sección de vídeos, debates, ideas, etc... donde se pudiesen seguir todos los distintos guilds en un solo lugar. Entiendo que no haya uno "oficial" porque los creadores no quieran ni puedan moderar ese fregao, pero para los demás mortales sería mucho más práctico si hubiese uno oficioso.
> ...




Por cierto , respondiendo a lo anteriormente comentado si eres más clásico o reacio a plataformas como Discord , existe un foro americano que se llama earth2forum.com

Espero que te sirva de ayuda


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

*Adjunto algo de info de interés económico de Earth 2.

*


----------



## vpsn (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> *Adjunto algo de info de interés económico de Earth 2.
> Ver archivo adjunto 575685
> *



Pues la cosa va para abajo


----------



## BigJoe (18 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> A riesgo de caer antipático, debo decir que encuentro esto totalmente fascinante. No ha empezado la fase 2 y ya se está abandonando la etapa de _arcadia feliz_ para pasar a _El señor de las moscas_. Tremendo.
> Vuestra burbucivilización va más deprisa que el micromundo aquel de Lisa Simpson



He metido dinero en VB pero tio me has alegrado la mañana con tu comentario


----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> *Adjunto algo de info de interés económico de Earth 2.
> Ver archivo adjunto 575685
> *



Buenísimo este aporte, muchas gracias. Viene a confirmar lo que se estaba viendo últimamente, que la gente ya está bastante posicionada de cara a Fase 2 y/o ahorrando para cuando abran los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> *Adjunto algo de info de interés económico de Earth 2.
> Ver archivo adjunto 575685
> *



Yo tengo unas cuantas preguntas. A ver si tu sabes contestarlas.

1. Tengo muchas tiles en forma de L. Repercutira negativamente.?

2. Generaran criptomonedas con el tiempo.?

3. Volvera paypal?

4. Quiero que me digas la megaciudad kas grande que tengais PERO EXCLUSIVA DE ESPAÑOLES


----------



## BigJoe (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> *Adjunto algo de info de interés económico de Earth 2.
> Ver archivo adjunto 575685
> *



Parece que los últimos días la inversión ha bajado en comparación a fianles de enero....


----------



## BigJoe (18 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo tengo unas cuantas preguntas. A ver si tu sabes contestarlas.
> 
> 1. Tengo muchas tiles en forma de L. Repercutira negativamente.?
> 
> ...



Hasta que el shur te responda, me gustaría decirte lo que yo sé ,así puedes combinari nfo.

Los devs han dicho varias veces que no descartan volver con PayPal en el futuro, no hay día en las redes sociales que los usuarios no les pidan que lo vuelvan a poner.

Poner tiles en forma de L puede ser peligroso en caso de que en un futuro necesites construir edificios para generar recursos, imagíante que estás jguando al AGE OF EMPIRES y no puedes crear una armería porque te pide 6 baldosas de espacio en forma de rectángulo-cuadrado

Por esta misma razón mucha gente está diciendo que aquellos que compran solo las esquinas de las calles en megaciudades pensando que se harán de oro con el foot traffico la están cagando porque probablemente no podrán construir nada , o nada de utilidad, en esa única baldosa.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> *Por cierto no indicas ni tu nick en el juego* ni donde cojones están vuestras ciudades, solo que "entremos" en el discord.



¡Yo lo sé! ¡¡Yo lo sé!!


----------



## Visrul (18 Feb 2021)

Hola @*mulleixion, *bienvenido.
Yo soy de los que tienen pocas propiedades y muy pequeñas (32 propiedades y 56 parcelas), ya que me centré en minas al no tener mucho efectivo disponible.
Como yo hay muchos jugadores y entiendo y me parece lógico que los que tengan grandes propiedades reciban más recursos y más opciones de construcción, pero también recuerdo que cada parcela es de 100m2, y con eso se pueden hacer a mi entender muchas construcciones distintas (viviendas, aserraderos, comenzar una mina, etc.), por supuesto no una fábrica grande, pero si lo básico para empezar a minar o extraer recursos, recursos que por ejemplo se pueden vender a otros jugadores que en lugar de infraestructuras básicas en sus megaparcelas decidan construir una fábrica pero necesiten los materiales para hacerlo y para mantener la producción. Eso me pareció que era lo que el juego inicialmente proponía, un lugar en el que haya que comerciar entre todos, que se pueda fundar un imperio basado por ejemplo en alguien que produce sólo madera y la vende a otros jugadores, que la necesitan para construir un edificio de viviendas. Incluso que sea necesario pagar por el transporte, porque, ¿cómo centralizo todas las materias primas que obtengo por ejemplo en Asia y África? ¿Me van a aparecer porque sí en mi cuenta o voy a tener que construir un almacén dónde llevarlas para después distribuirlas y venderlas?
Como ves las posibilidades eran enormes (y me estoy dejando muchísimas cosas en el tintero), y había múltiples opciones, y dentro del juego cada uno podíamos adaptar nuestra situación personal a una estrategia (más o menos recursos para invertir en el juego). Una especie de Civilizations a lo bestia y en tiempo real.
De hecho el ejemplo de cómo hacerlo es tan fácil como coger cualquier libro de historia y ver como empezó la humanidad, sus primeras civilizaciones (cerca de fuentes de agua potable, alimentos, materias primas, localizaciones que facilitasen el comercio, etc.)
Dicho todo el tocho anterior creo que si los Devs. empiezan a capar las posibilidades, por ejemplo:

Ahora por defecto todas las parcelas van a producir recursos, luego es tontería el buscar minas, si ya tengo una producción de Fe, Au, Cu,..., porque sí.
Resulta que las parcelas pequeñas prácticamente no tendrán uso (eso se está dando a entender en mi opinión) y 100 m2 me parecen suficientes para muchas cosas.
Dan a entender que plantar una megaciudad en medio de la Antártida o del Sahara, por decir algo, está bien y tendrá ventajas (¿en serio?, ¿de dónde sacan los recurso iniciales para sobrevivir y construir (agua, comida, madera, ...?). Que esto inicialmente se planteo como un juego de desarrollo y comenzar de cero, si no me equivoco
Parece que el que tenga mucho dinero invertido va a ser el Rey del mambo, lo cual desvirtúa el juego totalmente, En muchos juegos es lógico que el que más gaste tenga más ventajas, objetos,... (Diablo, Hearthstone, etc.), pero no hasta el punto en que las diferencias sean exageradas
y así más cosas (no menciono el tema de pillar edificios singulares, ya que desde el principio se avisó que desaparecerían).
Por ello te pregunto, ¿habéis hablado de esto o preguntado en los foros con los devs.? Es que tengo la sensación o parece que van a salto de mata, adaptándose a algo que no esperaban que tuviese tanto éxito y parece que no saben muy bien qué hacer. Por ejemplo, se encontraron con gente que ha metido verdaderos pastizales sin sentido y claro, ahora hay que contentarlos, y si vino uno que compró medio desierto de Nevada a precio de oro ahora hay que hacer algo para que no se mosquee, y, no sé, ¿poner una mina de esencia allí cerquita, al "azar", por ejemplo?
Siento la parrafada, solo quiero saber qué opinas o cómo crees que será el futuro, porque en mi opinión han desvirtuado el juego de lo que habían comentado inicialmente a ahora, y no se muy bien cómo podrán contentar a todo el mundo...

P.D.: si ésto sigue así mi estrategia futura en el juego por tamaño de propiedades sólo puede ser una que resumo en una frase: ¡Aaaayyyy!!!, deevvvvvsss, darme algo pa comeeeerrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Silverado72 (18 Feb 2021)

Como al final no pusiste el link, me he instalado al sur de Royal Bay, porque veo otros colonos por alli cerca
Earth 2
He usado tu código, por la sugestión de Villa Aurora.


----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Hola @*mulleixion, *bienvenido.
> Yo soy de los que tienen pocas propiedades y muy pequeñas (32 propiedades y 56 parcelas), ya que me centré en minas al no tener mucho efectivo disponible.
> Como yo hay muchos jugadores y entiendo y me parece lógico que los que tengan grandes propiedades reciban más recursos y más opciones de construcción, pero también recuerdo que cada parcela es de 100m2, y con eso se pueden hacer a mi entender muchas construcciones distintas (viviendas, aserraderos, comenzar una mina, etc.), por supuesto no una fábrica grande, pero si lo básico para empezar a minar o extraer recursos, recursos que por ejemplo se pueden vender a otros jugadores que en lugar de infraestructuras básicas en sus megaparcelas decidan construir una fábrica pero necesiten los materiales para hacerlo y para mantener la producción. Eso me pareció que era lo que el juego inicialmente proponía, un lugar en el que haya que comerciar entre todos, que se pueda fundar un imperio basado por ejemplo en alguien que produce sólo madera y la vende a otros jugadores, que la necesitan para construir un edificio de viviendas. Incluso que sea necesario pagar por el transporte, porque, ¿cómo centralizo todas las materias primas que obtengo por ejemplo en Asia y África? ¿Me van a aparecer porque sí en mi cuenta o voy a tener que construir un almacén dónde llevarlas para después distribuirlas y venderlas?
> Como ves las posibilidades eran enormes (y me estoy dejando muchísimas cosas en el tintero), y había múltiples opciones, y dentro del juego cada uno podíamos adaptar nuestra situación personal a una estrategia (más o menos recursos para invertir en el juego). Una especie de Civilizations a lo bestia y en tiempo real.
> ...



Buen post y estoy de acuerdo contigo en muchas cosas, yo también preferiría un juego más realista. Ya que te basas en el planeta Tierra qué menos que tener en cuenta sus diferencias. Eso sí, como sea realista del todo nos vamos a comer los mocos en nuestro secarral libio, tendremos que importar casi todo 

A la espera de lo que te diga el compañero, que seguro que está mejor informado, te recuerdo un par de detalles que igual -te dejan más tranquilo por la estrategia que has seguido hasta ahora:

1) Dijeron claramente que todas las propiedades serán productivas, incluso las de 1 sola parcela. Eso sí, para cierto tipo de construcciones posiblemente se necesiten más cuadraditos: 4, 16, 25 o 100? No han especificado, igual es una de las preguntas que van a contestar en el próximo stream.

2) También han dicho que más adelante tendremos la posibilidad de mover y agrupar nuestras parcelas donde más nos convenga, algo que beneficiará a los que hemos diversificado en distintos tipos de lugares y países, ya que las posibilidades de haber "acertado" con alguna localización en concreto serán mayores. Eso sí, en una megaciudad atestada de gente no sé cómo vas a agrupar tiles sin quitarle sitio al vecino. Hay muchas cuestiones en el aire.


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>




pues nada yo aquí me quedo esperando


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo tengo unas cuantas preguntas. A ver si tu sabes contestarlas.
> 
> 1. Tengo muchas tiles en forma de L. Repercutira negativamente.?
> 
> ...



EXCLUSIVA de Españoles no hay ninguna. Son todas tan grandes que siempre hemos querido traer conocidos nuestros con mucha Wallet que directamente no lo son. Aún así te diría por ahora que sería Expocity . Podrás contabilizar unos 30 españoles o más en ella. Saludos


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Parece que los últimos días la inversión ha bajado en comparación a fianles de enero....



Si. En enero el juego se hizo más viral debido a un Tik-Toker americano y hubo una pequeña avalancha de jugadores. Se cayeron incluso los servidores.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Demasiado fácil, con llegar al duelo acompañado de una mujer ya ganaría porque se rinde automáticamente. Me recuerda al indio de The Big Bang Theory que es incapaz de dirigirse a una mujer a menos que se tome un trago.



Trol, trol, gñé.

Repítelo 1000 veces. Así todos tus sueños se harán realidad.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Hola @*mulleixion, *bienvenido.
> Yo soy de los que tienen pocas propiedades y muy pequeñas (32 propiedades y 56 parcelas), ya que me centré en minas al no tener mucho efectivo disponible.
> Como yo hay muchos jugadores y entiendo y me parece lógico que los que tengan grandes propiedades reciban más recursos y más opciones de construcción, pero también recuerdo que cada parcela es de 100m2, y con eso se pueden hacer a mi entender muchas construcciones distintas (viviendas, aserraderos, comenzar una mina, etc.), por supuesto no una fábrica grande, pero si lo básico para empezar a minar o extraer recursos, recursos que por ejemplo se pueden vender a otros jugadores que en lugar de infraestructuras básicas en sus megaparcelas decidan construir una fábrica pero necesiten los materiales para hacerlo y para mantener la producción. Eso me pareció que era lo que el juego inicialmente proponía, un lugar en el que haya que comerciar entre todos, que se pueda fundar un imperio basado por ejemplo en alguien que produce sólo madera y la vende a otros jugadores, que la necesitan para construir un edificio de viviendas. Incluso que sea necesario pagar por el transporte, porque, ¿cómo centralizo todas las materias primas que obtengo por ejemplo en Asia y África? ¿Me van a aparecer porque sí en mi cuenta o voy a tener que construir un almacén dónde llevarlas para después distribuirlas y venderlas?
> Como ves las posibilidades eran enormes (y me estoy dejando muchísimas cosas en el tintero), y había múltiples opciones, y dentro del juego cada uno podíamos adaptar nuestra situación personal a una estrategia (más o menos recursos para invertir en el juego). Una especie de Civilizations a lo bestia y en tiempo real.
> ...




Uff aquí hay mucho por comentar y podríamos no acabar nunca. Pero tienes razón en varias cosas:

En efecto las propiedas más grandes tendrán mayor valor en el aspecto del teleport. Al igual que ocurre en otros juegos una propiedad grande podrá usar teleport con un /teleport Micasa , mientras que pocas tiles juntas tendrán también un teleport pero de forma /teleport Micasa93838291u20 , es decir , a mayor número de tiles adquiridas mayor beneficio para ti y la gente a la hora de conocer tu lugar. 

Respecto a los recursos yo también tengo diversificadas varias zonas de recursos primarios. Otros usuarios han sido más futuristas y han preferido meterle al litio , uranio , diamantes , ópalos , zafiros... Incluso debido a juegos desarrollados por Ralph en sus anteriores proyectos mucha gente ha comprado tierras donde se produce vino. ( En uno de sus juegos Ikaram , la moneda de pago real era el vino ) 

Si que es cierto que todo parece apuntar al que más pasta tiene. De hecho adelantaron que tus propiedades producirían más esencia si quisieses con un boost pagado con tu net worth , cosa que no contento mucho a la gente. 

Por otro lado debemos confiar en Wolfgang quien siempre ha querido mantenerse democrático en todos esto y es por así decirlo un WoW Classiquero.

Respecto a supervivencia , adelantaron que el juego tira más a un WoW MMO que a un Rust o Dayz survival por lo que no creo que te vayas a morir de hambre o sed y mucho menos ( ya confirmado ) vas a perder o van a poder destruir tus propiedades en un enjambre PvP.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Buen post y estoy de acuerdo contigo en muchas cosas, yo también preferiría un juego más realista. Ya que te basas en el planeta Tierra qué menos que tener en cuenta sus diferencias. Eso sí, como sea realista del todo nos vamos a comer los mocos en nuestro secarral libio, tendremos que importar casi todo
> 
> A la espera de lo que te diga el compañero, que seguro que está mejor informado, te recuerdo un par de detalles que igual -te dejan más tranquilo por la estrategia que has seguido hasta ahora:
> 
> ...




Los recursos aún se desconoce si es un farmeo a lo WoW o por el contrario irán automático cada X segundos o minutos a una barra de recursos. 

Respecto a la agrupación de tiles es cierto, se permitirá mover con limitaciones. Dudo mucho que puedas moverte saltando a otros jugadores por encima , desvirtuaria las zonas compradas si por ejemplo alguien compro al lado tuya por interés. 

Eso ya lo dijeron al igual que tampoco podrías irte a otro país con tus tiles, por lo que si , podras agrupar o dividir , con limitaciones. 


También ya que estoy , para los que hayáis comprado en mar , se podrá terraformar. ¿ De qué forma o con qué requisitos ? Lo desconozco.


----------



## BigJoe (18 Feb 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Hola @*mulleixion, *bienvenido.
> Yo soy de los que tienen pocas propiedades y muy pequeñas (32 propiedades y 56 parcelas), ya que me centré en minas al no tener mucho efectivo disponible.
> Como yo hay muchos jugadores y entiendo y me parece lógico que los que tengan grandes propiedades reciban más recursos y más opciones de construcción, pero también recuerdo que cada parcela es de 100m2, y con eso se pueden hacer a mi entender muchas construcciones distintas (viviendas, aserraderos, comenzar una mina, etc.), por supuesto no una fábrica grande, pero si lo básico para empezar a minar o extraer recursos, recursos que por ejemplo se pueden vender a otros jugadores que en lugar de infraestructuras básicas en sus megaparcelas decidan construir una fábrica pero necesiten los materiales para hacerlo y para mantener la producción. Eso me pareció que era lo que el juego inicialmente proponía, un lugar en el que haya que comerciar entre todos, que se pueda fundar un imperio basado por ejemplo en alguien que produce sólo madera y la vende a otros jugadores, que la necesitan para construir un edificio de viviendas. Incluso que sea necesario pagar por el transporte, porque, ¿cómo centralizo todas las materias primas que obtengo por ejemplo en Asia y África? ¿Me van a aparecer porque sí en mi cuenta o voy a tener que construir un almacén dónde llevarlas para después distribuirlas y venderlas?
> Como ves las posibilidades eran enormes (y me estoy dejando muchísimas cosas en el tintero), y había múltiples opciones, y dentro del juego cada uno podíamos adaptar nuestra situación personal a una estrategia (más o menos recursos para invertir en el juego). Una especie de Civilizations a lo bestia y en tiempo real.
> ...



Buen post solo un apunte, las pareclas no son de 100x100 sino de 10x10

Lo digo porque al inicio creía que era un error tipográfico pero he visto que lo has comentado dos veces


----------



## BigJoe (18 Feb 2021)

Yo aquí voy a hacer un poco de abogado del diablo y siento bajaros el ánimo con esto.

Veo que muchos asumís que las megaciudades es el furturo de Earth 2 que más tráfico, ma´s comercio y tal.

Si alguien en la vida real vive ya en una gran urbe, no sería más logico que con unos gráficos casi-realistas se interesases por estar en una playa paradisíasca aislado?

Joder, me imagnio a gente con islas intentando comercializarsa con clases de yoga o retiros estilo balnearios.

Usar tu dinero en la vida real para comprar una potenical colmena de cemento virtual cuando (al menos mi sueño) es escaparme de la mia para siempre es una estrategia tan válida como caulqueir otra.

Quizá el tiempo me calle la boca, pero yo, co mi lógica de barra de bar, pienso que alguien que vive en una megaurbe real no querrá visitar una megaciudad en kazajistan sino como luce su propia ciudad en el mundo virtual .


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Yo aquí voy a hacer un poco de abogado del diablo y siento bajaros el ánimo con esto.
> 
> Veo que muchos asumís que las megaciudades es el furturo de Earth 2 que más tráfico, ma´s comercio y tal.
> 
> ...




Puede parecerlo pero no... Lo de la playa privada sonaba muy bien por algunos jugadores hasta que te paras a pensar y dices : Sentiré el calor ? El agua ? La brisa del mar ? O tan solo podré ver sea AR o VR. 

La gente puede interesarse en ver alguna vez lugares recónditos , no lo niego , pero a efectos practicos , con tus oculus , vas donde más gente haya , más comercios , más construcciones y te paras a ver qué hay a tu alrededor. Ya avisaron que querían que esto fuese por ejemplo como la película Ready Player One ( Shane fundador de Earth 2 lo menciono varias veces ) de ahí que una de nuestras megaciudades se llame Oasis , por querer darle ese toque. 


La gente visitará las cascadas del Niágara solo por verlas en el juego , el cañón de Colorado , seguro... Pero lugares remotos , islas remotas... Se han comprado islas enteras de grandes dimensiones. Hay Megacities también en islas como unas situadas en Pearl Barbour que crearon unos cuantos moderadores del Discord oficial. 


Las posibilidades son múltiples , hasta la construcción submarina. Pero eso sí, si hay 100 personas en una megaciudad atractiva , los inversores externos como un Amazon van a ir ahí no a unas plots compradas por pocos usuarios. 


Algunos hicieron comentarios respecto a que el objetivo final es que tú puedas entrar a un comercio en VR , ver algo que te guste y comprarlo con dinero real y que te llegue en la vida real.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Yo aquí voy a hacer un poco de abogado del diablo y siento bajaros el ánimo con esto.
> 
> Veo que muchos asumís que las megaciudades es el furturo de Earth 2 que más tráfico, ma´s comercio y tal.
> 
> ...




Yo también creo que se están haciendo muchas asunciones que tienen más que ver con Earth1 que con Earth2.
Ayer mismo alguien puso un video de un fulano (que encima pronunciaba "JERTTU") indicando como comprar... y todo porque sus premisas son el tema de las calles y tal.

Para mí eso no tiene sentido alguno, con lo que sabemos. Ojo, no digo que no tenga razón, a la postre... Lo que digo es que AHORA, con la información disponible, todo lo que dice es completamente especulativo.

Temas como "transporte de suministros", crear calles... son ridículos y responden más a un desideratum que a una evidencia.
¿Sólo podrá haber calles horizontales y verticales?
¿Qué exactamente impedirá pasear por los tiles limítrofes con las calles?
¿Quién ha dicho que sólo se podrá caminar por las calles?
¿Quién ha dicho que se podrán hacer negocios de "venta de cosas"?
¿Quién ha dicho que eso del "foot traffic" se sostiene?
¿Qué sentido tiene tanto callejeo habiendo teletransportadores?

En definitiva... creo que mucho basan más sus opiniones en lo que desean que en lo que hay, y que su "aplastante lógica" hace aguas en muchos puntos, porque los postulados de partida no están dados por ciertos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (18 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo también creo que se están haciendo muchas asunciones que tienen más que ver con Earth1 que con Earth2.
> Ayer mismo alguien puso un video de un fulano (que encima pronunciaba "JERTTU") indicando como comprar... y todo porque sus premisas son el tema de las calles y tal.
> 
> Para mí eso no tiene sentido alguno, con lo que sabemos. Ojo, no digo que no tenga razón, a la postre... Lo que digo es que AHORA, con la información disponible, todo lo que dice es completamente especulativo.
> ...



Es cierto, las calles en un mundo virtual no tienen sentido, los portales estarán en las propiedades 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> *Algunos hicieron comentarios respecto a que el objetivo final es que tú puedas entrar a un comercio en VR , ver algo que te guste y comprarlo con dinero real y que te llegue en la vida real.*



La negrita entendí yo que es de lo que se trata, pero con todo el mundo por delante, yo podré poner si quiero mi tiendita en el sitio mas bonito, sólo tienen que teletransportarse, no venir andando al centro de la ciudad todos apelotonados, y todos deberíamos tener las mismas opciones de que se nos encuentre, lo digo por lo de los dominios.

Con el tiempo se impondrán los ricos como en todo, a mí en google se me podía encontrar cuando empezó, ahora sólo encuentras amazon, se suponía que empieza de cero el mundo2

yo creo que no lo estoy entendiendo o no lo estais entendiendo vosotros, si saliese adelante debería ser la nueva puerta de internet.


----------



## BigJoe (18 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo también creo que se están haciendo muchas asunciones que tienen más que ver con Earth1 que con Earth2.
> Ayer mismo alguien puso un video de un fulano (que encima pronunciaba "JERTTU") indicando como comprar... y todo porque sus premisas son el tema de las calles y tal.
> 
> Para mí eso no tiene sentido alguno, con lo que sabemos. Ojo, no digo que no tenga razón, a la postre... Lo que digo es que AHORA, con la información disponible, todo lo que dice es completamente especulativo.
> ...



"Calles" de diez metros además.

Como haya aceras virtuales a ver que "sumunistro" puede psar por ahí, el cohce de Mr Bean y un repartidor de glovo2


----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2021)

Primero en VB, siempre. 

Make Villa Burbuja great again.

Ya luego todo lo demás...


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo también creo que se están haciendo muchas asunciones que tienen más que ver con Earth1 que con Earth2.
> Ayer mismo alguien puso un video de un fulano (que encima pronunciaba "JERTTU") indicando como comprar... y todo porque sus premisas son el tema de las calles y tal.
> 
> Para mí eso no tiene sentido alguno, con lo que sabemos. Ojo, no digo que no tenga razón, a la postre... Lo que digo es que AHORA, con la información disponible, todo lo que dice es completamente especulativo.
> ...



Tio aqui se te conocerá mucho o poco, lo desconozco la verdad. Lo que si que te puedo decir es que HABLAS POR HABLAR y te gusta faltar al respeto a la gente que no piensa como tú.

Toma anda, a ver si asi te tranquilizas un poco. Ahi tienes algo de información en una conversación privada con un desarrollador. A ver si esto aclara un poco mas tu preocupación con las asunciones. Al resto ni me molesto en contestarte, prefiero seguir echando una mano a los usuarios que enterrarlos.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Es cierto, las calles en un mundo virtual no tienen sentido, los portales estarán en las propiedades
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk




ERROR. Ya dijeron que el teletransporte seria de uso limitado posiblemente con Cooldown, que el teleport mas premium sería en plots de grandes dimensiones. ¿ Como vendes tu tienda a usuarios desconocidos con un teleport llamado "Mitiendaderopa9932548932523892592" ? Dificil.

Ademas el mundo esta a escala real, por lo que LO MAS PROBABLE es que dentro de un mismo pais haya limitaciones respecto a los teleport. Además este teleport se podrá ejercer con uso de esencia y la esencia aunque se generará, tendra un valor alto que se podrá boostear con E$


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Y si, ya os confirmo que no vas a poder saltar de portal en portal en E2 como si esto fuese Stargate y tu Mario Bros.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> La negrita entendí yo que es de lo que se trata, pero con todo el mundo por delante, yo podré poner si quiero mi tiendita en el sitio mas bonito, sólo tienen que teletransportarse, no venir andando al centro de la ciudad todos apelotonados, y todos deberíamos tener las mismas opciones de que se nos encuentre, lo digo por lo de los dominios.
> 
> Con el tiempo se impondrán los ricos como en todo, a mí en google se me podía encontrar cuando empezó, ahora sólo encuentras amazon, se suponía que empieza de cero el mundo2
> 
> yo creo que no lo estoy entendiendo o no lo estais entendiendo vosotros, si saliese adelante debería ser la nueva puerta de internet.




Ferrán esta especializado en la construcción de vehiculos. Estan reclutando tambien algunos ingenieros de diseño de vehiculos. El ir a pie, no va a ser asi. Confirmados tambien animales y interés en "pets" por parte de los devs ( esto no confirmado ) pero visto en el chat general en un feedback a un usuario.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> "Calles" de diez metros además.
> 
> Como haya aceras virtuales a ver que "sumunistro" puede psar por ahí, el cohce de Mr Bean y un repartidor de glovo2



No esta confirmado que el suministro/recurso tenga que transportarse. En el WoW llevas muchas cosas en tu mochila y la mochila no ocupa 50 metros.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> La negrita entendí yo que es de lo que se trata, pero con todo el mundo por delante, yo podré poner si quiero mi tiendita en el sitio mas bonito, sólo tienen que teletransportarse, no venir andando al centro de la ciudad todos apelotonados, y todos deberíamos tener las mismas opciones de que se nos encuentre, lo digo por lo de los dominios.
> 
> Con el tiempo se impondrán los ricos como en todo, a mí en google se me podía encontrar cuando empezó, ahora sólo encuentras amazon, se suponía que empieza de cero el mundo2
> 
> yo creo que no lo estoy entendiendo o no lo estais entendiendo vosotros, si saliese adelante debería ser la nueva puerta de internet.






Aquí te habla de Ferran Galvan, si tienes tiempo es interesante que veas en que se especializa , sus trabajos anteriores con Nathaniel y aqui tambien veras el tema de los vehiculos. 

Un saludo


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Adjunto captura de una de las ciudades, compartidas posterior al video. Como veis entre los edificios hay un orden o calles. No obstante no deja de ser una imagen compartida por los desarrolladores .


----------



## Carlos1 (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> LOL . Jajajaja gracias por el recital. Suelo tirar más por los lares de rankia , investing ... Aquí tenía esta cuenta desde no se ni cuando , he entrado a escribiros ya que un usuario de Discord me había comentado que andabais unos cuantos por aquí desperdigados y por tener contacto .
> 
> 
> Desconozco si sabéis o no como funciona esto pero a menos que Villaburbuja lo lleneis de ballenas y no delfines , en las fases de construcción , la zona perderá posiblemente su valor si tan solo habéis basado la zona en " vamos a construir juntos" unos cuantos amigos.
> ...



Me parece que todo eso se acaba en el momento en que a un miembro (o varios) de una mega ciudad le viene una puja de un ricachón para comprarle sus parcelas por un +1000%. Al final de eso es lo que se trata, pero si pertenecer a una mega ciudad ayudar a hinchar la burbuja, pues bienvenido sea.

Lo de llenar de ballenas lo entiendo, pero las parcelas son limitadas por ahora, y con el paso de los años habrá gente interesada en entrar y en recomprar por ejemplo las tiles de VB para armar una mega ciudad, y dependiendo del precio igual las soltamos todas de una.
Especulación al fin y al cabo, lo de las banderitas, nacionalismos y todo eso, por lo menos a mi no me llega. Pero por ahora sirve de entretenimiento eso de hacer piña y montar barrios.

Un saludo!


----------



## BigJoe (18 Feb 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Me parece que todo eso se acaba en el momento en que a un miembro (o varios) de una mega ciudad le viene una puja de un ricachón para comprarle sus parcelas por un +1000%. Al final de eso es lo que se trata, pero si pertenecer a una mega ciudad ayudar a hinchar la burbuja, pues bienvenido sea.
> 
> Lo de llenar de ballenas lo entiendo, pero las parcelas son limitadas por ahora, y con el paso de los años habrá gente interesada en entrar y en recomprar por ejemplo las tiles de VB para armar una mega ciudad, y dependiendo del precio igual las soltamos todas de una.
> Especulación al fin y al cabo, lo de las banderitas, nacionalismos y todo eso, por lo menos a mi no me llega. Pero por ahora sirve de entretenimiento eso de hacer piña y montar barrios.
> ...




La realidad es que para nada se acaba ahi .Los desarrolladores ya comentaron la posibilidad de hacer un "renting" de tus propiedades. De hecho muchas megaciudades de otros grupos han creado lo llamado "real state" con este fin. Y las parcelas ...no son limitadas.

Concretamente hay 5,1 trillones de tiles disponibles en Earth 2.


----------



## Le Fanu (18 Feb 2021)

Pues yo quiero agradecer a @mulleixion toda la información que está aportando, que al menos es más sólida (respaldada por las conversaciones en Discord con de los devs) que la que aquí vertemos la mayoría que se basa en humo y en especulaciones de cómo nos imaginamos el cotarro o de cómo queremos que sea. 

Seguro que hay cosas en las que no acierta. Obvio. Los desarrolladores van dando bandazos en algunos puntos. Pero al menos la mayoría de cosas vienen de una fuente directa.

Así, por mi al menos, sigue pasando por aquí, porque se agradecen otros puntos de vista.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues yo quiero agradecer a @mulleixion toda la información que está aportando, que al menos es más sólida (respaldada por las conversaciones en Discord con de los devs) que la que aquí vertemos la mayoría que se basa en humo y en especulaciones de cómo nos imaginamos el cotarro o de cómo queremos que sea.
> 
> Seguro que hay cosas en las que no acierta. Obvio. Los desarrolladores van dando bandazos en algunos puntos. Pero al menos la mayoría de cosas vienen de una fuente directa.
> 
> Así, por mi al menos, sigue pasando por aquí, porque se agradecen otros puntos de vista.




Gracias por el feedback. Yo lo que aseguro es porque es informacion respaldada. Pero hasta los devs pueden cambiar de rumbo ya que lo han hecho desde su inicio en múltiples aspectos.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues yo quiero agradecer a @mulleixion toda la información que está aportando, que al menos es más sólida (respaldada por las conversaciones en Discord con de los devs) que la que aquí vertemos la mayoría que se basa en humo y en especulaciones de cómo nos imaginamos el cotarro o de cómo queremos que sea.
> 
> Seguro que hay cosas en las que no acierta. Obvio. Los desarrolladores van dando bandazos en algunos puntos. Pero al menos la mayoría de cosas vienen de una fuente directa.
> 
> Así, por mi al menos, sigue pasando por aquí, porque se agradecen otros puntos de vista.




5-Esta no es mi area, pero si que me imagino que se dividiran por zonas geograficas, pero vamos que seguro que nos inventamos alguna tecnologia para poder poner el max de jugadores possibles en un mismo punto. Pero es muy pronto para dar detalles. Nathaniel, por ejemplo, creó el solo el Networking del Drone, un sistema que no tiene ningun tipo de lag con jugadores de distintos continentes simultáneos y todo eso moviendote a velocidades de más de 60km/h y tambien es capaz de hacer predicciones muy buenas cuando la conexión es mala, yo he llegado a jugar con datos moviles sin problema.


6- El mundo se renderizará a tiempo real, no creo que vayamos a tener tiempos de carga y si los hay seran muy breves y solo si se usa el teleport, si te mueves por el globo jugando no habra ninguna pantalla de carga.


7- Desde luego, me gustaria poder incluso añadir skins a lo más puro ready player one. La customización del avatar espero que sea muy amplia.


8- Primero el diseño, es importante decir que yo hice casi todo el diseño del Drone y es algo que me llevo conmigo y plasmare de alguna manera dentro el juego, no solo en los entornos sino en objetos, ciudades etc, todo y que habran multiples estilos nuevos ya que quiero evitar que todo se sienta igual en todo el globo, quiero variedad , mucha.



Esto por ejemplo, es 100% info real.


----------



## Carlos1 (18 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Punto uno se que es una pregunta estupida pero.... que es discord?
> 
> Punto 2. Me gustaria que gente española entrara en VB. Y creo que gran parte del foro esta deacuerdo en ello. PERO YO QUIERO QUE SEAN ESPAÑOLES



Me parecería perfecto si viene un guiri a VB a comprar 1000 parcelas y con la banderita española, todo es negociable


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Me parecería perfecto si viene un guiri a VB a comprar 1000 parcelas y con la banderita española, todo es negociable




Como en toda construcción, JAMAS tienes un 100% de jugadores españoles. Sin una cuadricula hecha previamente y dejandolo todo a la suerte, hay opciones mas atractivas , desde Nihue pasando por Antarctica,Rwanda, Somalia...como eso que teneis ahi hay 9325325249234 hechas como construcciones random a lo largo de Earth 2.


----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues yo quiero agradecer a @mulleixion toda la información que está aportando, que al menos es más sólida (respaldada por las conversaciones en Discord con de los devs) que la que aquí vertemos la mayoría que se basa en humo y en especulaciones de cómo nos imaginamos el cotarro o de cómo queremos que sea.
> 
> Seguro que hay cosas en las que no acierta. Obvio. Los desarrolladores van dando bandazos en algunos puntos. Pero al menos la mayoría de cosas vienen de una fuente directa.
> 
> Así, por mi al menos, sigue pasando por aquí, porque se agradecen otros puntos de vista.




Pues ya somos dos que estamos agradecidos por toda la información que está compartiendo, en muchos casos de primera mano.

Por ejemplo, me acabo de ver la entrevista al desarrollador catalán que ha puesto antes y es muy interesante. Es más, en ese mismo canal hay una guía para novatos en Earth2 que alguno de los que viene por aquí sentando cátedra haría bien en mirarla.

Es difícil filtrar toda la información que aparece a diario en el discord, se agradece tener alguien que nos haga un resumen de lo que se cuece por esos lares. Cualquier píldora de información puede ser vital a la hora de desarrollar una estrategia correcta en esta fase tan temprana.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Aunque no con el nombre de VB ni siendo de españoles, hay tambien otras creadas en costa, como esta por ejemplo.


----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2021)

@mulleixion 

Sobre el tema fechas han dicho algo más?

Lo que tengo leído hasta ahora es que antes de que acabe marzo empezará la Fase 2 con la implementación de Essence y puede que también otro tipo de recursos. Y que entre medias harán un nuevo stream contestando preguntas. Cierto?

De Dubai se sabe algo más?


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> EXCLUSIVA de Españoles no hay ninguna. Son todas tan grandes que siempre hemos querido traer conocidos nuestros con mucha Wallet que directamente no lo son. Aún así te diría por ahora que sería Expocity . Podrás contabilizar unos 30 españoles o más en ella. Saludos



Exacto NINGUNA. SOY PESADO LO SE. PERO ME REAFIRMO. VB TIENE ALGO QU3 NO TIENE NINGUNA DE ESAS MEGACIUDADES Y ES EXCLUSIVIDAD DE SOLO ESPAÑOLES. ALGO RARO QUE DEBE SER BIEN CUIDADO Y DE ALGUNA MANERA NOS DARIA VENTAJA.

INSISTO INSISTO Y VUELVO A INSISTIR. A VER DONDE COJONES PUBLICITAIS VB. RECORDAR QUE PARA COMPARTIR TERRITORIOS CON GUIRIS YA TENEMOS MOHELI. APLICAROSLO JODER. NO DESTRUYAIS EN DOS DIAS LO QUE LLEVAMOS UN MES CONSTRUYENDO


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> @mulleixion
> 
> Sobre el tema fechas han dicho algo más?
> 
> ...




Tema fechas no se nada. Respecto a Dubai estiman que en torno a dos semanas , pero es informacion que han dejado por ahi como comentario algunos moderadores oficiales. No te voy a decir que esto sea seguro porque no es asi.

Lo que si te adelanto es que estan implementando posiblemente un sistema de compra en Dubai como un captcha o un CD para evitar problemas de compras masivas, multiples cuentas...etc.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Exacto NINGUNA. SOY PESADO LO SE. PERO ME REAFIRMO. VB TIENE ALGO QU3 NO TIENE NINGUNA DE ESAS MEGACIUDADES Y ES EXCLUSIVIDAD DE SOLO ESPAÑOLES. ALGO RARO QUE DEBE SER BIEN CUIDADO Y DE ALGUNA MANERA NOS DARIA VENTAJA.
> 
> INSISTO INSISTO Y VUELVO A INSISTIR. A VER DONDE COJONES PUBLICITAIS VB. RECORDAR QUE PARA COMPARTIR TERRITORIOS CON GUIRIS YA TENEMOS MOHELI. APLICAROSLO JODER. NO DESTRUYAIS EN DOS DIAS LO QUE LLEVAMOS UN MES CONSTRUYENDO



Pero cuando digo ninguna...incluyo a la vuestra eh xD


----------



## EXTOUAREG (18 Feb 2021)

Yo creo que aunque quieran hacer todo partiendo de tierra virgen al final tendrán que pasar por el aro y dar mas valor a las parcelas con edificios emblemáticos o puntos importantes.

Si tienes una torre importante en NYC frente a Central Park no me cuadra que de pronto eso valga lo mismo que un secarral en Texas.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Yo creo que aunque quieran hacer todo partiendo de tierra virgen al final tendrán que pasar por el aro y dar mas valor a las parcelas con edificios emblemáticos o puntos importantes.
> 
> Si tienes una torre importante en NYC frente a Central Park no me cuadra que de pronto eso valga lo mismo que un secarral en Texas.



Mira un compañero nuestro compró todo IFEMA en E2 por 15.000$. Despues vió que alrededor de IFEMA no hay nada, ni nadie que haya comprado.

Posterior a eso creamos Expocity con el proyecto que el quería desarrollar para profesionales de VR y AR.

¿ Qué quiero decir con esto ? Que la gente irá donde mas gente haya, mas construcciones haya y mas atractiva resulte la zona.

Lo de los edificios emblematicos habrá que verlo. A ver que me impide a mi hacer la torre Eiffel en mi propiedad en Camerún , por ejemplo


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pero cuando digo ninguna...incluyo a la vuestra eh xD



Por desgracia. Aunque aun la proporcion españoles extrangeros es bastante buena. Repito la pregunta reformulada.

TENEIS ALGUNA MEGACIUDAD (LA MAS GRANDE QUE HAYA) EN LA QUE LA PROPORCION ESPANOLES GUIRIS -MOROS SEA TAN BUENA O MEJOR QUE LA NUESTRA?


----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Tema fechas no se nada. Respecto a Dubai estiman que en torno a dos semanas , pero es informacion que han dejado por ahi como comentario algunos moderadores oficiales. No te voy a decir que esto sea seguro porque no es asi.
> 
> Lo que si te adelanto es que estan implementando posiblemente un sistema de compra en Dubai como un captcha o un CD para evitar problemas de compras masivas, multiples cuentas...etc.




Lo del captcha estaría genial, así igual tendremos alguna posibilidad de pillar Class 1 a precio de saldo.

Sobre las fechas lo último que leí es que lo de Essence han empezado a testearlo ya y que si funciona bien lo implementarían incluso a principios de marzo. Veremos... Yo estoy aquí para el largo plazo, ahora que estoy con tiles en los 5 continentes (6 contando la Antártida) no me importaría que lleguen ya las novedades, pero también es verdad que hay muchos que están descubriendo el juego ahora y me alegro que al menos tengan todavía la posibilidad de pillar parcelas nuevas a 40 céntimos.


----------



## BigJoe (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Tema fechas no se nada. Respecto a Dubai estiman que en torno a dos semanas , pero es informacion que han dejado por ahi como comentario algunos moderadores oficiales. No te voy a decir que esto sea seguro porque no es asi.
> 
> Lo que si te adelanto es que estan implementando posiblemente un sistema de compra en Dubai como un captcha o un CD para evitar problemas de compras masivas, multiples cuentas...etc.



Me han dicho en Discord, y me lo dijo Nathaniel, que el captcha no soluciona absolutametne nada de scripts y bots comprando tiles en Dubai

Y he visto ese screenshot que has puesto sobre la frase de un desarrollador, y dice que tendrá un papel importante las megaciudades, no dice que será más o menos importantes que otras localizaciones, agradezco mucho la información que das, pero es bueno poner todo en su contexto. 

Es más hace dos días por decir dijeron que hasta estudiarán como sacar provecho para a quellos que se hayan comprado hasta tiles en mitad del agua en el océano.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Por desgracia. Aunque aun la proporcion españoles extrangeros es bastante buena. Repito la pregunta reformulada.
> 
> TENEIS ALGUNA MEGACIUDAD (LA MAS GRANDE QUE HAYA) EN LA QUE LA PROPORCION ESPANOLES GUIRIS -MOROS SEA TAN BUENA O MEJOR QUE LA NUESTRA?




A ver , seamos realistas . Si yo me voy contigo y 4 amigos al punto mas recondito de E2 seremos todos españoles. De ahi a que eso genere interes... te estas montando una pelicula patrocinada por Espinosa de los Monteros y Ortega Smith. 



En proporcion no se si sereis mas españoles que guiris, pero en numeros totales, la gran totalidad de españoles, no esta ahi agrupada.


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> A ver , seamos realistas . Si yo me voy contigo y 4 amigos al punto mas recondito de E2 seremos todos españoles. De ahi a que eso genere interes... te estas montando una pelicula patrocinada por Espinosa de los Monteros y Ortega Smith.
> 
> 
> 
> En proporcion no se si sereis mas españoles que guiris, pero en numeros totales, la gran totalidad de españoles, no esta ahi agrupada.



Y donde esta agrupada?. Yo creo que en proporcion español-extranjero ganMos a cualquier megAciudad.

Luego de que no tenga utilidad veremos a ver. De momento todo el foro tiene parcelas en VB incluso hay alguno con banderas extrangeras que consta que es burbujo. Asi que a la hora de planificar las cosas si que salgamos beneficiados. ESO SE VERA


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Me han dicho en Discord, y me lo dijo Nathaniel, que el captcha no soluciona absolutametne nada de scripts y bots comprando tiles en Dubai
> 
> Y he visto ese screenshot que has puesto sobre la frase de un desarrollador, y dice que tendrá un papel importante las megaciudades, no dice que será más o menos importantes que otras localizaciones, agradezco mucho la información que das, pero es bueno poner todo en su contexto.
> 
> Es más hace dos días por decir dijeron que hasta estudiarán como sacar provecho para a quellos que se hayan comprado hasta tiles en mitad del agua en el océano.



En mitad del agua claro, porque dijeron que se podría terraformar y posiblemente construcciones subacuaticas.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Y donde esta agrupada?. Yo creo que en proporcion español-extranjero ganMos a cualquier megAciudad.
> 
> Luego de que no tenga utilidad veremos a ver. De momento todo el foro tiene parcelas en VB incluso hay alguno con banderas extrangeras que consta que es burbujo. Asi que a la hora de planificar las cosas si que salgamos beneficiados. ESO SE VERA




Earth 2

Las azules son españolas todas ademas de algunas otras, pero ahi vas a ver españolas. Solo con esa agrupación ya es mas grande que la que tu comentas. Un saludo


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Aquí te habla de Ferran Galvan, si tienes tiempo es interesante que veas en que se especializa , sus trabajos anteriores con Nathaniel y aqui tambien veras el tema de los vehiculos.
> 
> Un saludo



Yo también agradezco la información, pero por ejemplo los puntos de tu post con respuestas son correctos, pero si veo el video me encuentro todo el rato con esto:

A la simple afirmación del desarrollador "*el mapa será el mundo entero a escala real*" minuto 11:10

El youtuber comenta : " Señores el mundo entero a escala real, *¿qué quiere decir esto?* pues que *si hay vehículos*... ya sabemos que va a haber un teleport, pero *seguramente* para desplazarte te tengas que pegar las horas que te tengas que pegar en la vida real, sea con un coche, sea con un avión, *no lo sabemos*..., y bla bla bla bla bla bla


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo también agradezco la información, pero por ejemplo los puntos de tu post con respuestas son correctos, pero si veo el video me encuentro todo el rato con esto:
> 
> A la simple afirmación del desarrollador "*el mapa será el mundo entero a escala real*" minuto 11:10
> 
> El youtuber comenta : " Señores el mundo entero a escala real, *¿qué quiere decir esto?* pues que *si hay vehículos*... ya sabemos que va a haber un teleport, pero *seguramente* para desplazarte te tengas que pegar las horas que te tengas que pegar en la vida real, sea con un coche, sea con un avión, no lo sabemos..., y bla bla bla bla bla bla




Y esa afirmación se basa en que como he dicho en otros comentarios habrá vehículos. En cuanto a que te encuentras "todo el rato" por lo que veo en el vídeo lo comenta después de esa afirmación . Nada más. 

Está claro que el teleport no va a ser la única opción de movimiento entre megaciudades , puntos de encuentro PvP o países.


----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo también agradezco la información, pero por ejemplo los puntos de tu post con respuestas son correctos, pero si veo el video me encuentro todo el rato con esto:
> 
> A la simple afirmación del desarrollador "*el mapa será el mundo entero a escala real*" minuto 11:10
> 
> El youtuber comenta : " Señores el mundo entero a escala real, *¿qué quiere decir esto?* pues que *si hay vehículos*... ya sabemos que va a haber un teleport, pero *seguramente* para desplazarte te tengas que pegar las horas que te tengas que pegar en la vida real, sea con un coche, sea con un avión, no lo sabemos..., y bla bla bla bla bla bla




Es que en esta fase se trata de eso: estar atento a lo que van diciendo los desarrolladores, leyendo entre líneas y ajustando tus estrategias a esa información. Certezas podemos tener muy pocas realmente, pero eso también lo hace interesante.

Pero entre tener algo de información y ninguna yo prefiero lo primero.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Mira un compañero nuestro compró todo IFEMA en E2 por 15.000$. Despues vió que alrededor de IFEMA no hay nada, ni nadie que haya comprado.
> 
> Posterior a eso creamos Expocity con el proyecto que el quería desarrollar para profesionales de VR y AR.
> 
> ...



Eso de Earth para mi tiene un doble sentido, el inversor y el nostálgico, quién no ha comprado un trocito de una playa a la que le tiene cariño aunque no haya nadie? Quién no ha comprado parcelas en algún sitio bonito y retirado sin nadie alrededor?

Yo lo he hecho y no me arrepiento además de invertir en ciudades etc,


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Es que en esta fase se trata de eso: estar atento a lo que van diciendo los desarrolladores, leyendo entre líneas y ajustando tus estrategias a esa información. Certezas podemos tener muy pocas realmente, pero eso también lo hace interesante.
> 
> Pero entre tener algo de información y ninguna yo prefiero lo primero.



Sí, pero a mí me interesa lo que digan los desarrolladores, no las peliculas que cada uno se monte, y esas declaraciones de los desarrolladores deben llegar a todos y a la vez!

La verdad es que casi me deja mas tranquila, porque el desarrollador no ha dicho NADA nuevo, que no hubiesen dicho ya,

a mi no me apetece ir al discord, y pasarme horas leyendo elucubraciones de unos y de otros para entresacar entre lineas la información que deben darnos a todos escueta y claramente


----------



## BigJoe (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> En mitad del agua claro, porque dijeron que se podría terraformar y posiblemente construcciones subacuaticas.



Lo de construcciones subacuáticas sería un auténtico pasote, ahora mismo hay muchas tales en el agua en Gibraltar Monaco y por supuesta Etherea


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Sí, pero a mí me interesa lo que digan los desarrolladores, no las peliculas que cada uno se monte, y esas declaraciones de los desarrolladores deben llegar a todos y a la vez!
> 
> La verdad es que casi me deja mas tranquila, porque el desarrollador no ha dicho NADA nuevo, que no hubiesen dicho ya,
> 
> a mi no me apetece ir al discord, y pasarme horas leyendo elucubraciones de unos y de otros para entresacar entre lineas la información que deben darnos a todos escueta y claramente



Los desarrolladores dan información en los canales generales de Discord que no está en los comunicados oficiales . 

Y no te va a llegar a ti a la vez que a mí estando en Discord . Eso es así , si prefieres no estar en Discord no estés , eso sí , luego vienen las lamentaciones del pelo de " Yo esto no lo sabía " , " Esto no lo han puesto en Twitter " esto no se qué... 

Y el que avisa no es traidor. Respecto a que el desarrollador no ha dicho nada nuevo te equivocas nuevamente . Yendo a lo más rápido , el hecho de decir que le gustaría implementar skins en los personajes es algo que por ejemplo no ha manifestado en público . Te puede parecer más o menos interesante, para mí , es interesante. Para creadores de contenido 3D también es interesante . Para mercadeo , puede serlo... Y así con muchas cosas.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Lo de construcciones subacuáticas sería un auténtico pasote, ahora mismo hay muchas tales en el agua en Gibraltar Monaco y por supuesta Etherea



También hay otras como las ciudades Kraken , Tritón Bay en Saint Helena...


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Los desarrolladores dan información en los canales generales de Discord que no está en los comunicados oficiales .
> 
> Y no te va a llegar a ti a la vez que a mí estando en Discord . Eso es así , si prefieres no estar en Discord no estés , eso sí , luego vienen las lamentaciones del pelo de " Yo esto no lo sabía " , " Esto no lo han puesto en Twitter " esto no se qué...
> 
> Y el que avisa no es traidor. Respecto a que el desarrollador no ha dicho nada nuevo te equivocas nuevamente . Yendo a lo más rápido , el hecho de decir que le gustaría implementar skins en los personajes es algo que por ejemplo no ha manifestado en público . Te puede parecer más o menos interesante, para mí , es interesante. Para creadores de contenido 3D también es interesante . Para mercadeo , puede serlo... Y así con muchas cosas.



A ver es que lo de los skins se da por hecho, se supone que va a ser EL JUEGO,


----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Sí, pero a mí me interesa lo que digan los desarrolladores, no las peliculas que cada uno se monte, y esas declaraciones de los desarrolladores deben llegar a todos y a la vez!
> 
> La verdad es que casi me deja mas tranquila, porque el desarrollador no ha dicho NADA nuevo, que no hubiesen dicho ya,
> 
> a mi no me apetece ir al discord, y pasarme horas leyendo elucubraciones de unos y de otros para entresacar entre lineas la información que deben darnos a todos escueta y claramente



A muchos otros les encanta la cercanía que los DEVs están teniendo con los usuarios desde el principio, y el que den la cara es la razón por la que muchos están invirtiendo mucha pasta en el proyecto.

Pero puedes estar tranquila en el sentido de que los grandes anuncios serán públicos en la web y en el twitter oficial, y todos nos enteraremos al mismo tiempo de eso. Por otro lado, si alguien dedica algo más de tiempo a investigar, preguntar e informarse, no me parece mal que eso le sirva para algo.


----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Los desarrolladores dan información en los canales generales de Discord que no está en los comunicados oficiales .
> 
> Y no te va a llegar a ti a la vez que a mí estando en Discord . Eso es así , si prefieres no estar en Discord no estés , eso sí , luego vienen las lamentaciones del pelo de " Yo esto no lo sabía " , " Esto no lo han puesto en Twitter " esto no se qué...
> 
> Y el que avisa no es traidor. Respecto a que el desarrollador no ha dicho nada nuevo te equivocas nuevamente . Yendo a lo más rápido , el hecho de decir que le gustaría implementar skins en los personajes es algo que por ejemplo no ha manifestado en público . Te puede parecer más o menos interesante, para mí , es interesante. Para creadores de contenido 3D también es interesante . Para mercadeo , puede serlo... Y así con muchas cosas.



Yo también lo veo así, y en realidad no hace falta pegarse todo el día pegado al discord, hay varios canales en Youtube y Twitch que enseguida resumen todas las novedades y en 10 minutos te has puesto al día.


----------



## Carlos1 (18 Feb 2021)

A medida que voy leyendo las buenísimas aportaciones de MULLEIXION, me da a mi que el juego va a coger 2 caminos, el de la especulación por una parte, y la otra es todo el tema de desarrollo, gráficas, 3D, teletransportadores y demás parafernalia que espero que haga que más gente se meta en este Monopoly a lo bestia. Todo lo que sea sumar es bueno, yo mientras tanto sigo con mi estrategia de pobre, pillar parcelas baratelis dejadas de la mano de dios.


----------



## Carlos1 (18 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Yo también lo veo así, y en realidad no hace falta pegarse todo el día pegado al discord, hay varios canales en Youtube y Twitch que enseguida resumen todas las novedades y en 10 minutos te has puesto al día.




Efectivamente, el Discord y los grupos de facebook de Earth2 es más que nada para entretenerse leyendo cosas serias, medias serias y tonterías, y por otro lado tenemos este hilo en Burbuja para entre todos echarnos una mano en lo que se pueda, y poder quitarnos las deudas, crédito, hipotecas, letras del coche, pensiones alimenticias, ICO´S, usureros, etc, de aquí a unos años, XDD


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> A ver es que lo de los skins se da por hecho, se supone que va a ser EL JUEGO,




Informaciones de este pelo son interesantes y jamás los encontrarás sin entrar a Discord o que alguien te lo mande desde Discord. Son mensajes muy orientativos y prefiero eso a ir a ciegas aquí . Allá cada cual con su decisión . Me gustaría saber qué pasaría si no hubiese gente aquí que también está en Discord y va proporcionando información. 

Como solo te bases en los anuncios oficiales , habrá lloros seguro.


----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Todo lo que sea sumar es bueno, yo mientras tanto sigo con mi estrategia de pobre, pillar parcelas baratelis dejadas de la mano de dios.



Te pongo por aquí los países más baratos a día de hoy por si te sirve de algo:


Saint Kitts and Nevis E$0.406 

Pitcairn E$0.404 

Norfolk Island E$0.401

Niue E$0.400

Tuvalu E$0.394

British Indian Ocean Territory E$0.388

Saint Helena, Ascension and Tristan da Cunha E$0.378


----------



## BigJoe (18 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> A ver es que lo de los skins se da por hecho, se supone que va a ser EL JUEGO,



Entre skins, cosméticos, traje, mochilitas, accesorios mascotitas, medio de transporte, es increíble el potencial para hacer dinero.

Ya ni te digo sil es dan packs con skins y recompensas o desafíos especiales


----------



## hornblower (18 Feb 2021)

Qué conexión va a tener el juego con la realidad?
Creo que van a intentar conectarla a través de la publicidad, si el juego fuera un éxito, claro


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Te pongo por aquí los países más baratos a día de hoy por si te sirve de algo:
> 
> 
> Saint Kitts and Nevis E$0.406
> ...




De estas las únicas en las que recomiendo compra es en Ascensión And Tristán en Tritón Bay y en Nihue que hay otra megaciudad. 


Luego por supuesto donde os de la gana para haceros vuestro lugar privado


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Qué conexión va a tener el juego con la realidad?
> Creo que van a intentar conectarla a través de la publicidad, si el juego fuera un éxito, claro



Primero implementación PC + móvil . Después VR y AR. O esa es la intención. Respecto a consolas , desconozco la info.


----------



## BigJoe (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> De estas las únicas en las que recomiendo compra es en Ascensión And Tristán en Tritón Bay y en Nihue que hay otra megaciudad.
> 
> 
> Luego por supuesto donde os de la gana para haceros vuestro lugar privado



Pero en Santa Helaena no veo ninguna ciudad en el mar solo en la isla,


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Pero en Santa Helaena no veo ninguna ciudad en el mar solo en la isla,



https://app.earth2.io/#propertyInfo/fb0826b1-c9bb-44d9-9719-4e6cdb5269d3
Te adjunto la ciudad creada por Kirita, un español también.


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

No tengo ídolos, me da mucha mas confianza ver que profesionales como mapbox se unen para hacer el trabajo de base, (que es lo que deberían hacer en cada uno de los campos que el proyecto abarca )

Por cierto el tal Shane dijo que estuvieramos atentos al showcase de mapbox, y yo lo miro cada día y nada, si quieren confianza esas cosas son sobre las que debeis preguntar


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 576056
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cada uno pregunta lo que quiere y ellos contestan lo que quieren. Si quieres información determinada PREGUNTA TÚ , los demás no tenemos por qué preguntar lo que a ti te apetezca , solo faltaba. 

A mi nadie me va a decir el camino a tomar ni lo que preguntar. No quieres estar en Discord pero si estar informada , no quieres "perder el tiempo" en Discord pero si ganarte su confianza... A ver , o hablas con ellos directamente o tendrás que conformarte con la información de youtubers que en múltiples ocasiones es un clickbait . Ahí tienes un ejemplo como Randychavez que su éxito lo basa en inventarse las cosas.


----------



## BigJoe (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Earth 2
> Te adjunto la ciudad creada por Kirita, un español también.


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Cada uno pregunta lo que quiere y ellos contestan lo que quieren. Si quieres información determinada PREGUNTA TÚ , los demás no tenemos por qué preguntar lo que a ti te apetezca , solo faltaba.
> 
> A mi nadie me va a decir el camino a tomar ni lo que preguntar. No quieres estar en Discord pero si estar informada , no quieres "perder el tiempo" en Discord pero si ganarte su confianza... A ver , o hablas con ellos directamente o tendrás que conformarte con la información de youtubers que en múltiples ocasiones es un clickbait . Ahí tienes un ejemplo como Randychavez que su éxito lo basa en inventarse las cosas.



No me has entendido nada, no quiero ganarme su confianza para nada, ellos deben ganarse la confianza de los inversores

Si dicen que se han asociado con mapbox, quiero ver su enlace en la showcase de mapbox.


Todo lo demás no me interesa en absoluto y por supuesto a mi tampoco nadie me va a decir el camino, faltaría más


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No me has entendido nada, no quiero ganarme su confianza para nada, ellos deben ganarse la confianza de los inversores
> 
> Si dicen que se han asociado con mapbox, quiero ver su enlace en la showcase de mapbox.
> 
> ...




Entra a Discord metele un @ al dev y pregúntaselo. Si no te contesta el , mods o usuarios más expertos pueden aclarar esas dudas.


----------



## Le Fanu (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Aunque no con el nombre de VB ni siendo de españoles, hay tambien otras creadas en costa, como esta por ejemplo.



Esta que comentas de Akrotiri está muy bien. Es barata y tiene un huevo de sitio libre.

https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/1a27350b-4007-4833-8613-55708fd5954e

Y también me he contrado con esta frikada que también es curiosa: Valhalla. Es pequeña aún, pero está de puta madre organizada para lo pequeña que es. Y de precio también es estupenda.

Earth 2

A 0,48 las dos.


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Entra a Discord metele un @ al dev y pregúntaselo. Si no te contesta el , mods o usuarios más expertos pueden aclarar esas dudas.



la respuesta suele ser #soon


----------



## Carlos1 (18 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Te pongo por aquí los países más baratos a día de hoy por si te sirve de algo:
> 
> 
> Saint Kitts and Nevis E$0.406
> ...




Gracias por esa info.

Mi instinto de guolf estrit me dice ahora mismo pillar parcelas baratas pero que estén rodeando cualquier zona masificada, lo más cerca del "núcleo" por decirlo de una manera.

Pero mi última compra ha sido en una mina de uranio en Níger a 0.46 usd la parcela, se revaloriza bastante bien para el poco tiempo que la he pillado. 

Además cuando veo un huevazo de banderitas USA, suizas o canadienses mi instinto me dice que algo se cuece.


Earth 2


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> https://app.earth2.io/#propertyInfo/fb0826b1-c9bb-44d9-9719-4e6cdb5269d3
> Te adjunto la ciudad creada por Kirita, un español también.



Yo si que compre en andorra. Es otra megaciudad?


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo si que compre en andorra. Es otra megaciudad?




Hay mucha compra en Andorra sobretodo donde los youtubers. Algo harán pero no es una megaciudad . Al menos no un proyecto de ella.


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Hay mucha compra en Andorra sobretodo donde los youtubers. Algo harán pero no es una megaciudad . Al menos no un proyecto de ella.



Venga ponme una megaciudad. La mas grande la mas barata que voy a comprar y la que consideres con mas futuro


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Hay mucha compra en Andorra sobretodo donde los youtubers. Algo harán pero no es una megaciudad . Al menos no un proyecto de ella.



Nada aun.
Estoy esperando para comprar. Amos machoo


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Venga ponme una megaciudad. La mas grande la mas barata que voy a comprar y la que consideres con mas futuro



Yo no he venido a venderte nada. La que más futuro veo posiblemente sea la de Expocity en North Macedonia. No por algo en especial si no porque estamos muchísimos españoles que hemos creado la megaciudad adherida a dos grandes ballenas de E2 como son Techops y Nameless , ingleses o americanos no se . 

Luego como veas... Dime qué quieres y te mando ubicación claro


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Tio aqui se te conocerá mucho o poco, lo desconozco la verdad. Lo que si que te puedo decir es que HABLAS POR HABLAR y te gusta faltar al respeto a la gente que no piensa como tú.
> 
> Toma anda, a ver si asi te tranquilizas un poco. Ahi tienes algo de información en una conversación privada con un desarrollador. A ver si esto aclara un poco mas tu preocupación con las asunciones. Al resto ni me molesto en contestarte, prefiero seguir echando una mano a los usuarios que enterrarlos.



Claro. Yo hablo por hablar y tú vas a transportar agua en camiones por avenidas de 10 metros perfectamente ortonormadas. Claro que sí.

Al menos, yo sé pronunciar Earth2, no como el del vídeo... que dice JERTU.
La Jertru, claro, fuente: La Gertrudis.

Por lo demás... yo no soy especialmente ofensivo. De hecho, cuido bastante mis maneras a lo hora de dirigirme a los demás.
Lo que sucede es que la gente tiene la piel muy fina y recurre al exabrupto en seguida.


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Yo no he venido a venderte nada. La que más futuro veo posiblemente sea la de Expocity en North Macedonia. No por algo en especial si no porque estamos muchísimos españoles que hemos creado la megaciudad adherida a dos grandes ballenas de E2 como son Techops y Nameless , ingleses o americanos no se .
> 
> Luego como veas... Dime qué quieres y te mando ubicación claro



En este caso voy a pasar del tema español.

Quiero la ciudad mas grande posible a un precio no superior a 60 cnt.
Mi idea es diversificar en una megaciudad como digo la mas grande


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Row, row, row your boat
Gently down the stream,
Merrily merrily, merrily, merrily
Life is... but a... Tile? stuck_out_tongue

Expo City continue growing. Thanks to all who are making it possible.

-Location: https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/c92c96a9-cdb2-4e20-a775-31e531a929ca

-Discord: Join the EXPOCITY Discord Server!

Te he hecho un copypaste


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Claro. Yo hablo por hablar y tú vas a transportar agua en camiones por avenidas de 10 metros perfectamente ortonormadas. Claro que sí.
> 
> Al menos, yo sé pronunciar Earth2, no como el del vídeo... que dice JERTU.
> La Jertu, claro, fuente: La Gertrudis.



Joder eres un tolai sin remedio XD


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> En este caso voy a pasar del tema español.
> 
> Quiero la ciudad mas grande posible a un precio no superior a 60 cnt.
> Mi idea es diversificar en una megaciudad como digo la mas grande



Eso no puede ser , la más grande jamás tendría ese precio. Simplemente por tiles vendídas.


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Row, row, row your boat
> Gently down the stream,
> Merrily merrily, merrily, merrily
> Life is... but a... Tile? stuck_out_tongue
> ...



Expocity?


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Joder eres un tolai sin remedio XD



Entiendo. Llamar tolai a la gente que opina diferente es de ser el sumum de la tolerancia y el respeto, ¿a que sí?

Eso me recuerda a la gente que discute en al autobús, o por la cola del supermercado, y dice cosas como :

"USTED ES UN HIJO PUTA".

Dicen "usted" para sentirse educados.

Pues esto es algo parecido. Tú te sientes educado y respetuoso, insultando a quien pone en duda algo. No puedo evitarlo.
Todo el mundo se siente como se quiere sentir... y es libre de ello.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Expocity?




Si ese es el nombre que eligió el mayor inversor de la ciudad. Es un promotor importante del Mobile World Congress en Earth 1 y como su idea es formar una zona de eventos , realidad virtual y aumentada y temas de estos...vió en el nombre algo con lo que poder enganchar a otros inversores. 

En concreto deben de tener algún grupo de unas 50.000 personas de gente relacionada con el sector.


----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2021)

@mulleixion

Pon tu código de descuento por aquí, el bueno de AK2 lo añadirá al listado inicial.

Por mi parte, y creo que no soy el único, agradecemos con propinas a los que aportan información, localizaciones, etc.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> @mulleixion
> 
> Pon tu código de descuento por aquí, el bueno de AK2 lo añadirá al listado inicial.
> 
> Por mi parte, y creo que no soy el único, agradecemos con propinas a los que aportan información, localizaciones, etc.



Os lo agradezco de corazón pero no es necesario compi ! No te preocupes , como he dicho anteriormente no vengo aquí a lucrarme de nada jeje


----------



## antoniussss (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Si ese es el nombre que eligió el mayor inversor de la ciudad. Es un promotor importante del Mobile World Congress en Earth 1 y como su idea es formar una zona de eventos , realidad virtual y aumentada y temas de estos...vió en el nombre algo con lo que poder enganchar a otros inversores.
> 
> En concreto deben de tener algún grupo de unas 50.000 personas de gente relacionada con el sector.




Pajas mentales, humo, humo y más humo.

Deja de fumar lo que fumas.


Eso sí, si por algún casual eso sale adelante, mis disculpas y mis dieses, no tengo ningún reparo a reconocer mi error, pero por ahora, todo parece que lo que quieres es encalomarnos terrenos en tus ciudades, y no sé por qué motivo.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Mira un compañero nuestro compró todo IFEMA en E2 por 15.000$. Despues vió que alrededor de IFEMA no hay nada, ni nadie que haya comprado.
> 
> Posterior a eso creamos Expocity con el proyecto que el quería desarrollar para profesionales de VR y AR.
> 
> ...



Que el pavo ese del VR/AR no se lo tome mal, pero que se haya dejado 15.000 lereles sin tener ni puta idea de lo que compraba... merecido tenía haberse quedado sólo en el Ifema.


----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Os lo agradezco de corazón pero no es necesario compi ! No te preocupes , como he dicho anteriormente no vengo aquí a lucrarme de nada jeje




Bueno pues te guste o no lo voy a poner de todas formas, no todos somos como el tarado ese que no ha parado de darte caña sin venir a cuento.

VC1902HW7P


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pajas mentales, humo, humo y más humo.
> 
> Deja de fumar lo que fumas.
> 
> ...




Pero fuera de este comentario y el anterior , vas a aportar algo ? Porque creo que yo si lo he hecho. Eso sin contar con que eso de humo lo dices tú , claro. 

Pásate a mirar un poco la pasta metida por el inversor . A ver si su net es también humo.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Que el pavo ese del VR/AR no se lo tome mal, pero que se haya dejado 15.000 lereles sin tener ni puta idea de lo que compraba... merecido tenía haberse quedado sólo en el Ifema.




Cierto es. Pero entre este y otro español tienen todo lo emblemático de Madrid comprado. Que luego sirve para algo ? Habrán jugado bien sus cartas. Pero es una de sus mínimas inversiones... El resto les orientamos todo a megaciudades , no solo españolas claro. Y otra parte a posibles recursos primarios.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Bueno pues te guste o no lo voy a poner de todas formas, no todos somos como el tarado ese que no ha parado de darte caña sin venir a cuento.
> 
> VC1902HW7P



Joder, sí que ha cambiado el respeto. Ahora es respetuoso ir llamando tarada a la gente...

Desde luego, reina el mal gusto.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Mira un compañero nuestro compró todo IFEMA en E2 por 15.000$. Despues vió que alrededor de IFEMA no hay nada, ni nadie que haya comprado.
> 
> Posterior a eso creamos Expocity con el proyecto que el quería desarrollar para profesionales de VR y AR.
> 
> ...



La concha de su madre. ¿15.000 _pavos_ se ha dejado el _pavo en _esta auténtica mierda_? _Como para juntarse con él en un proyecto...


----------



## antoniussss (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pero fuera de este comentario y el anterior , vas a aportar algo ? Porque creo que yo si lo he hecho. Eso sin contar con que eso de humo lo dices tú , claro.
> 
> Pásate a mirar un poco la pasta metida por el inversor . A ver si su net es también humo.




Vamos a ver, si sale algo de lo que tu dices va a ser a muchos años vista, pero muchos, para culminar y tener una rentabilidad.

Por ahora, todo es especulación, y lo más lógico es que primero vaya a haber recursos, de manera aleatoria y en algunos sitios "claves" mayores.

Por lo tanto, veo ahora imprescindible diversificar hacia todos los tipos de recursos naturales, que es de lo que va a tratar próximamente el juego.


Si luego una serie de empresas quieren montarse una megaexposición en el mapa, tranquilo, las comprarán ellos en Kualalumpur por 0,5, en vez de pagarte a ti en tu "Expo" 50 por tile.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si sale algo de lo que tu dices va a ser a muchos años vista, pero muchos, para culminar y tener una rentabilidad.
> 
> Por ahora, todo es especulación, y lo más lógico es que primero vaya a haber recursos, de manera aleatoria y en algunos sitios "claves" mayores.
> 
> ...




Es decir , yo que adjunto información de parte de los devs es especulación , humo. Sin embargo tu opinión no es especulación , es la forma más correcta de hacer las cosas porque tú lo dices. 

GL Hf


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> La concha de su madre. ¿15.000 _pavos_ se ha dejado el _pavo en _esta auténtica mierda_? _Como para juntarse con él en un proyecto...
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 576138



Lo compró porque quiso. El proyecto Expocity fue creado con su inversión bajo el criterio de unos cuantos usuarios expertos o con conocimientos de la situación actual dentro del juego. 

Un saludo


----------



## antoniussss (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Es decir , yo que adjunto información de parte de los devs es especulación , humo. Sin embargo tu opinión no es especulación , es la forma más correcta de hacer las cosas porque tú lo dices.
> 
> GL Hf




Es lo que me preocupa, que con tantísimo trabajo que tienen por delante y millones, estén en un puto chat contestando a mindundis.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si sale algo de lo que tu dices va a ser a muchos años vista, pero muchos, para culminar y tener una rentabilidad.
> 
> Por ahora, todo es especulación, y lo más lógico es que primero vaya a haber recursos, de manera aleatoria y en algunos sitios "claves" mayores.
> 
> ...



Siempre dije que la expresión "realidad virtual" era peligrosa y traicionera. La gente escucha "REALIDAD VIRTUAL", y creen que se trata de la REALIDAD a secas. La realidad virtual no es realidad.

Pero, oye, que a mí tampoco me parece mal que haya gente que se ilusione pensando en que se va a hacer millonaria.
De hecho, creo que es NECESARIA la gente así. No sé bien para qué, pero sin ellos, le falta algo al mundo.

Gracia me hizo uno hace poco, no recuerdo donde lo ví, que se había comprado tiles al lado de una MINA DE URANIO en Earth2, porque consideraba, supongo, que el URANIO VIRTUAL (suponiendo que lo habrá), le permitirá, no sé, generar energía nuclear para EARTH2, que es un mundo que, por lo que se sabe, comenzará con arbolitos. Y los arbolitos, se sabe, a menos de 220v no funcionan... y menos los digitales.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Es lo que me preocupa, que con tantísimo trabajo que tienen por delante y millones, estén en un puto chat contestando a mindundis.



A mí me llama la atención que sean un grupo de 14 o 15 personas, pero los fans de Discord tengan departamento de I+D, asesoramiento fiscal, jurídico y legal por tres buffetes distintos, un departamente de diseño que hace palidecer a Pixar, un lobby de inversores saudis y un grupo de gruppies que se la chupan...

Lo veo un poco... ¿cómo decirlo suavemente? Descompensado.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Es lo que me preocupa, que con tantísimo trabajo que tienen por delante y millones, estén en un puto chat contestando a mindundis.



Vamos que no solo el vendedor de humo eres tú , aportar no aportas nada y además llamas mindundi a quien te proporciona información. 

En lo que a mí respecta , mejor no me preguntes nada porque te buscas la respuesta con la capa .


----------



## antoniussss (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Vamos que no solo el vendedor de humo eres tú , aportar no aportas nada y además llamas mindundi a quien te proporciona información.
> 
> En lo que a mí respecta , mejor no me preguntes nada porque te buscas la respuesta con la capa .



Chaval, que aquí tenemos los huevos pelados ya de hacer caso al primer crecepelos que aparece por este foro con sus movidas. Me parece fantástico que des tus opiniones, cuantas más mejor, pero por favor NO PONGAS: ES SEGURO, SEGURISIMO, bla bla bla

No voy a hacer ninguna réplica más a lo que pongas, porque sería ensuciar el hilo, lo que quieras decir dilo, yo ya he dado mi opinión sincera y no tengo por qué repetirme.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Feb 2021)

Por cierto, hablando sobre el juego, cuando pones a la venta tus terrenos, ¿No te aparecen a tí mismo en el mercado, verdad?

Edito: Sí aparecen, estaba viendo otra clase que no era.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Vamos que no solo el vendedor de humo eres tú , aportar no aportas nada y además llamas mindundi a quien te proporciona información.
> 
> En lo que a mí respecta , mejor no me preguntes nada porque te buscas la respuesta con la capa .



Pues no sé que es lo que vende o deja de vender antoniussss, pero sí sé que:

1. Él tiene 2500 mensajes en este foro. Tú no llegas ni a 200, y la mitad los has hecho en dos días.
2. Él tiene muchos tiles en Villa Burbuja. Colabora a la comunidad con eso. Tú, que se sepa, no has comprado ni medio tile.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> *Lo compró porque quiso.* El proyecto Expocity fue creado con su inversión bajo el criterio de unos cuantos usuarios expertos o con conocimientos de la situación actual dentro del juego.
> 
> Un saludo



Hombre supongo que no le habrán puesto una pistola en la cabeza para comprarlo, aunque parece que sí, porque menudo desierto se ha pillao... además como has dicho, después de comprarlo vio que no había nada ni nadie más en los alrededores. Pues no sé, si todas sus compras son así...

Que por mí perfecto e, cuanta más pasta entre mejor, y si es pasta tonta mejor que mejor. Por otra parte, ¿Quiénes son los _usuarios expertos _en un proyecto donde ni los mismos desarrolladores saben por donde les va a dar el viento mañana?


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Hombre supongo que no le habrán puesto una pistola en la cabeza para comprarlo, aunque parece que sí, porque menudo desierto se ha pillao... además como has dicho, después de comprarlo vio que no había nada ni nadie más en los alrededores. Pues no sé, si todas sus compras son así...
> 
> Que por mí perfecto e, cuanto más pasta entre mejor, y si es pasta tonta mejor que mejor. Por otra parte, ¿Quiénes son los _usuarios expertos _en un proyecto donde ni los mismo desarrolladores saben por donde les va a dar el viento mañana?




Yo no descarto la idea de que muchas compras sean directamente mentira. Puede que incluso muchas de esas "Megaciudades" sean camelos de los propios desarrolladores, para hacer publicidad, para poder decir: "_Véis como esto sí que es valioso y atrayente, fijáos lo que compran algunos espabilaos. ¡COMPRAD INSENSATOS, COMO HACEN LOS WINNERS! ¿ES QUE NO LO VEIS?_". 


Claro, no tengo pruebas de ello... pero pienso que es una posibilidad perfectamente plausible.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Feb 2021)

Que cada uno compre lo que quiera, con dinero que le sobre y no necesite en años, y diversifique bien en todo tipo de cosas.

Pero me parece a mi que comprar en una megaciudad que nos publicitan, pero no quieren comprar en la nuestra, pues para eso compras en otra megaciudad.

Es de primero de empresariales... ¿Quieres algo? yo también.


Sin más, suerte a todos con vuestras operativas


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Hombre supongo que no le habrán puesto una pistola en la cabeza para comprarlo, aunque parece que sí, porque menudo desierto se ha pillao... además como has dicho, después de comprarlo vio que no había nada ni nadie más en los alrededores. Pues no sé, si todas sus compras son así...
> 
> Que por mí perfecto e, cuanta más pasta entre mejor, y si es pasta tonta mejor que mejor. Por otra parte, ¿Quiénes son los _usuarios expertos _en un proyecto donde ni los mismos desarrolladores saben por donde les va a dar el viento mañana?




Hasta hace unas semanas no era más que un tío con mucho dinero. Posterior a eso nos hablaron de el. 

Entre los fundadores de varias megaciudades entre los cuales se encuentran usuarios desde la apertura de Earth 2, lo cogimos a el , otro experto en VR y AR y otro conocido que casualmente trabajan los tres en la vida real en ese sector y les explicamos las mecánicas actuales en las que la gente se está enfocando. 

Es mejor que desde el principio tengas alguien que te dé buena orientación y cuando digo esto es gente con conocimientos del videojuego actual , técnicas de compra , de venta , de BID , de scouteo de Marketplace , de incluirse en varias comunidades de interés e influencias , de pactos entre jugadores... que venir de nuevas y ponerte a comprar tu casa en el juego o lo que te apetezca. 


Cada uno tiene su opinión , nosotros tenemos usuarios que con 2.000 dólares invertidos a día de hoy tienen una net worth de 100.000 $ y más. 

Eh que aquí a nadie se obliga a nada, yo estoy aquí para ayudar al que quiera ser ayudado . Los negacionistas o los incrédulos a mi me sobran , me quitan más tiempo del que me dan y prefiero que directamente ni me pregunten porque al final esto en vez de ayudar parece que se está luchando por ver quién la tiene más grande. Y de eso paso.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Añado más info de interés.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Feb 2021)

No puede decir nada de los planes porque el plan es irse a costa mohelia con nuestra pasta y follarse unas buenas putucas jajajajajjajaj


----------



## Jebediah (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Cada uno tiene su opinión , *nosotros tenemos usuarios que con 2.000 dólares invertidos a día de hoy tienen una net worth de 100.000 $ y más.*
> 
> Eh que aquí a nadie se obliga a nada, yo estoy aquí para ayudar al que quiera ser ayudado . Los negacionistas o los incrédulos a mi me sobran , me quitan más tiempo del que me dan y prefiero que directamente ni me pregunten porque al final esto en vez de ayudar parece que se está luchando por ver quién la tiene más grande. Y de eso paso.



¿Quienes? Esos tienen que haber entrado prácticamente el primer día.


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

Yo tb pienso que hay perfiles en E2 que dan muuuuuuuuuucho que pensar, pero bueno pasa en todas partes, aqui mismo parece que a mas mensajes con un nick mejor , pero los hay que tienen nicks olvidados de reserva. Nunca se puede saber.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Quienes? Esos tiene que haber entrado prácticamente el primer día.



Mediados de Noviembre, principios de Diciembre.


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

y eso, cada uno que compre lo que quiera, yo me doy por aludida con el uranio, de lo primero que compré, me gusta el uranio ¿pasa algo? como si me gusta el plutonio, otros prefieren los oros.

VIVA VillaBurbuja

Es que ya me estais dando ganas de discutir


----------



## Jebediah (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Mediados de Noviembre, principios de Diciembre.



¿Quienes?


----------



## Jebediah (18 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> y eso, cada uno que compre lo que quiera, yo me doy por aludida con el uranio, de lo primero que compré, me gusta el uranio ¿pasa algo? como si me gusta el plutonio, otros prefieren los oros.
> 
> VIVA VillaBurbuja
> 
> ...



Lo primero que hice yo fue hacer un muro en el canal de Panamá para que al pasar me pagasen... ya ves, todos tenemos un pasado.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> y eso, cada uno que compre lo que quiera, yo me doy por aludida con el uranio, de lo primero que compré, me gusta el uranio ¿pasa algo? como si me gusta el plutonio, otros prefieren los oros.
> 
> VIVA VillaBurbuja
> 
> ...




Ya te dije que tu candidez es enternecedora, guapa.
Yo no le daría mucha importancia al asunto. Tener ilusiones es bueno, sano... y te hace más femenina.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Quienes?



El perfil no te lo mando porque tampoco me han dado permiso para hacerlo. Pero ahí tienes la net de dos de ellos.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Lo primero que hice yo fue hacer un muro en el canal de Panamá para que al pasar me pagasen... ya ves, todos tenemos un pasado.



Como los que compraron una línea a través del Canal de Suez pensando en hacer algún tipo de "muro" para que los barcos le paguen. Errores , ya confirmo Wolfgang que no se podrían bloquear pasos fundamentales. Al igual que el que compró una carretera de lado a lado para poner peajes o el que compra carreteras en el mar....bueno..


----------



## Jebediah (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> El perfil no te lo mando porque tampoco me han dado permiso para hacerlo. Pero ahí tienes la net de dos de ellos.



Bueno llevan 8K metidos, pero igualmente está estupenda la revalorización!


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Bueno llevan 8K metidos, pero igualmente está estupenda la revalorización!



Realmente no es así. No llevan 8 K metidos . Dentro de esos 8K se suman no solo la inversión si no los LIT recibidos y referidos. En su caso, sabiendo donde han comprado y las cifras que manejan, han recibido durante mes y medio una LIT media de 100-180 dólares diarios.


----------



## Carlos1 (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Yo no he venido a venderte nada. La que más futuro veo posiblemente sea la de Expocity en North Macedonia. No por algo en especial si no porque estamos muchísimos españoles que hemos creado la megaciudad adherida a dos grandes ballenas de E2 como son Techops y Nameless , ingleses o americanos no se .
> 
> Luego como veas... Dime qué quieres y te mando ubicación claro




Hace unas semanas he pillado unas parcelas en Skopje, y es de las que más se revalorizan, igual es debido al rollo de las megaciudades.


----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Como los que compraron una línea a través del Canal de Suez pensando en hacer algún tipo de "muro" para que los barcos le paguen. Errores , ya confirmo Wolfgang que no se podrían bloquear pasos fundamentales. Al igual que el que compró una carretera de lado a lado para poner peajes o el que compra carreteras en el mar....bueno..



Pues mira, esto es bueno saberlo, ya sabemos que no nos podrán cortar la entrada a Bubble Bay ni a las playas que hemos ido comprando hacia el sur


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Realmente no es así. No llevan 8 K metidos . Dentro de esos 8K se suman no solo la inversión si no los LIT recibidos y referidos. En su caso, sabiendo donde han comprado y las cifras que manejan, han recibido durante mes y medio una LIT media de 100-180 dólares diarios.



Lo adjunto para negacionistas


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Hace unas semanas he pillado unas parcelas en Skopje, y es de las que más se revalorizan, igual es debido al rollo de las megaciudades.




Así es. Skopje es justo donde se concentran Techopia y Expocity . Desde que aparecimos la hemos incrementado en unas 30.000 tiles aproximadamente , casi 40.000 por encima de lo que estaba hace unas cuantas semanas. Aún estamos en ello tirando carreteras , haciendo plots para los compradores y haciendo un poco terreno para nuevas oleadas de jugadores.


----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Así es. Skopje es justo donde se concentran Techopia y Expocity . Desde que aparecimos la hemos incrementado en unas 30.000 tiles aproximadamente , casi 40.000 por encima de lo que estaba hace unas cuantas semanas. Aún estamos en ello tirando carreteras , haciendo plots para los compradores y haciendo un poco terreno para nuevas oleadas de jugadores.



Me he pillado unas parcelitas en Expo City, en la zona del campo de fútbol, pegado a una de las avenidas. Nos veremos en los bares de Skopje 2...


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Me he pillado unas parcelitas en Expo City, en la zona del campo de fútbol, pegado a una de las avenidas. Nos veremos en los bares de Skopje 2...



Yo siempre recomiendo en megaciudades , tirarse a comprar ( si está disponible ) la compra más pegada a las avenidas ( que no calles ) , después calles y después lo demás . Solo y tan solo , basándome en el posicionamiento de foot traffic de llevarse a cabo. 

De hecho verás mucha gente que compra en estas avenidas en las esquinas para aprovecharse de la avenida + la calle que baja por la salida de la misma y normalmente compran dos o tres tiles y no más. 

Algunas de estas cuentas , en la vida real , son inversores inmobiliarios y no es ninguna coña. 

Hay varios usuarios que profesionalmente en la vida real se dedican al real state.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Bueno llevan 8K metidos, pero igualmente está estupenda la revalorización!



Otra.


----------



## BigJoe (18 Feb 2021)




----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


>



Oh yeah!

Abróchense los cinturones...


----------



## Visrul (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Realmente no es así. No llevan 8 K metidos . Dentro de esos 8K se suman no solo la inversión si no los LIT recibidos y referidos. En su caso, sabiendo donde han comprado y las cifras que manejan, *han recibido durante mes y medio una LIT media de 100-180 dólares diarios.*



La leche, yo he recibido en todo lo que llevo en el juego 3 LITs de 0,01 cada uno


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

_about what *I* can learn from them for the benefit of #Earth2 ! _





La reina de Inglaterra creo que es billionaire

Al final va a tener que venir el EYE ese a ponernos las pilas


----------



## Carlos1 (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Realmente no es así. No llevan 8 K metidos . Dentro de esos 8K se suman no solo la inversión si no los LIT recibidos y referidos. En su caso, sabiendo donde han comprado y las cifras que manejan, han recibido durante mes y medio una LIT media de 100-180 dólares diarios.



Mulleixion, en tu opinión personal, ¿cuál sería el top5 de las megaciudades "baratas" con mas proyección ahora mismo, o más masificada? Estoy leyendo en Discord acerca de las megaciudades, pero hay tantas que uno no sabe por donde empezar, y si agregas cada Discord de cada megaciudad acabas completamente petado de servidores, XDD


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

A ver ahora las noticias que nos llegan: espero que no empiecen así:

2 multimillonarios quieren conocer a Shane,

2 multimillonarios van a invertir en E2,

Elon Musk quiere comprar E2

Facebook e Elon se diputan las tiles de E2

Elon Musk pide un crédito para poder comprar Villa Burbuja


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Mulleixion, en tu opinión personal, ¿cuál sería el top5 de las megaciudades "baratas" con mas proyección ahora mismo, o más masificada? Estoy leyendo en Discord acerca de las megaciudades, pero hay tantas que uno no sabe por donde empezar, y si agregas cada Discord de cada megaciudad acabas completamente petado de servidores, XDD




Bien. Incluyendo a los más grandes no te podría hacer un ranking pero si nombrarte las más sonadas entre los "americans" : 

- SHP 
- Dorkslayer 
- Wakanda 
- Tomorrowland 
- Techopia + Expocity . ( En este caso por separado te diría Techopia ya que Expocity sigue edificandose ) pero juntas son bastante grandes. 


Si me dices un top español : 

- Oasis Megacity 
- Tomorrowland Megacity
- Expocity
- Zigurat City 
- Madara Megacity ( creada por ingleses pero con gran presencia española ) 

Dicho esto , las más baratas actualmente son sin duda alguna Oasis y Madara porque ambas están en Chad + Camerún y ambos precios son asequibles


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Bien. Incluyendo a los más grandes no te podría hacer un ranking pero si nombrarte las más sonadas entre los "americans" :
> 
> - SHP
> - Dorkslayer
> ...




yo tengo en Zigurat, pero espero que no pidan cambiar la bandera, mi bandera será la de VB


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> yo tengo en Zigurat, pero espero que no pidan cambiar la bandera, mi bandera será la de VB



Eso no te pedirán pero que edifiques lo que ellos quieran no lo descarto. Tengo un compañero al que le querían medio obligar a vender sus propiedades ya que las tiene en el núcleo de Zigurat y las querían para otra persona que ellos tenían pensado. 

Ahí quedó la cosa. El problema de Zigurat es su capacidad de expansion que así como hay megaciudades que pueden expandirse equitativamente hacia los 4 ejes , en esta no. Te vas a la izquierda o a la derecha mientras te alejas del "cotarro" . Lógicamente ellos no te lo explican.


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Eso no te pedirán pero que edifiques lo que ellos quieran no lo descarto. Tengo un compañero al que le querían medio obligar a vender sus propiedades ya que las tiene en el núcleo de Zigurat y las querían para otra persona que ellos tenían pensado.
> 
> Ahí quedó la cosa. El problema de Zigurat es su capacidad de expansion que así como hay megaciudades que pueden expandirse equitativamente hacia los 4 ejes , en esta no. Te vas a la izquierda o a la derecha mientras te alejas del "cotarro" . Lógicamente ellos no te lo explican.





mulleixion dijo:


> Eso no te pedirán pero que edifiques lo que ellos quieran no lo descarto. Tengo un compañero al que le querían medio obligar a vender sus propiedades ya que las tiene en el núcleo de Zigurat y las querían para otra persona que ellos tenían pensado.
> 
> Ahí quedó la cosa. El problema de Zigurat es su capacidad de expansion que así como hay megaciudades que pueden expandirse equitativamente hacia los 4 ejes , en esta no. Te vas a la izquierda o a la derecha mientras te alejas del "cotarro" . Lógicamente ellos no te lo explican.



pues tendrán que comprarme las baldosas, se supone que no te las van a quitar, eso es lo mejor que le veo a estar en esos sitios,


----------



## mulleixion (18 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> pues tendrán que comprarme las baldosas, se supone que no te las van a quitar, eso es lo mejor que le veo a estar en esos sitios,



Yo ni siquiera venderlas haría. Esperaría en todo caso a ver si lo que se hace te merece la pena y si no entonces , vendería jeje


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Yo ni siquiera venderlas haría. Esperaría en todo caso a ver si lo que se hace te merece la pena y si no entonces , vendería jeje



Claro! anda que no me voy a hacer la dura, eso se queda ahí hasta que me den trillones, cuando esté ya la fase de anuncios y demás, que aunque parezca cándida soy una señora muy mayor!


----------



## D_M (18 Feb 2021)

*OFERTAS 18/02/2021*

PRECIO % DESCUENTO CLASE PAÍS URL
$2,04 19,69% 2 Bangladesh Earth 2
$3,30 35,92% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$3,60 29,13% 2 Bangladesh Earth 2
$4,56 31,12% 2 Sri Lanka Earth 2
$4,80 36,17% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$4,99 37,63% 2 Bolivia Earth 2
$6,43 35,83% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$7,20 36,17% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$8,40 17,24% 2 Laos Earth 2
$10,80 19,46% 2 Burkina Faso Earth 2
$10,99 33,35% 2 North Macedonia Earth 2
$16,22 34,07% 2 China Earth 2
$21,24 42,73% 2 Thailand Earth 2
$21,60 30,86% 2 Papua New Guinea Earth 2
$23,40 26,97% 2 Laos Earth 2
$29,99 43,02% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$35,99 38,66% 2 Papua New Guinea Earth 2
$53,99 51,57% 2 Netherlands Earth 2
$55,49 70,92% 3 United States Earth 2
$169,99 62,16% 2 Turkey Earth 2


----------



## D_M (19 Feb 2021)

Shane va a tener encuentros con *B*illonarios muy pronto:


----------



## talosweb (19 Feb 2021)

Aqui podéis ver los mapas de todas las megacities, con actualizaciones cada pocas horas. Interesantes los datos que ofrecen con números de baldosas y propiedades además de la vista satélite de cada una de ellas...

http://earth2.tools/city/sealions


----------



## Kartal (19 Feb 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Aqui podéis ver los mapas de todas las megacities, con actualizaciones cada pocas horas. Interesantes los datos que ofrecen con números de baldosas y propiedades además de la vista satélite de cada una de ellas...
> 
> http://earth2.tools/city/sealions



Muy buen aporte, gracias Talos.

Pero no aparece Villa Burbuja Minicity


----------



## mulleixion (19 Feb 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Aqui podéis ver los mapas de todas las megacities, con actualizaciones cada pocas horas. Interesantes los datos que ofrecen con números de baldosas y propiedades además de la vista satélite de cada una de ellas...
> 
> http://earth2.tools/city/sealions




Buenas ! Aunque ahí están la gran mayoría no están todas. No obstante es una muy buena web desarrollada por un compi mío. Bueno de hecho también es el ciber security de e2 oficial.


----------



## Le Fanu (19 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Buenas ! Aunque ahí están la gran mayoría no están todas. No obstante es una muy buena web desarrollada por un compi mío. Bueno de hecho también es el ciber security de e2 oficial.



En esa web, en Picture mode, cuál es la diferencia entre los azules? Veo que hay varias tonalidades en función de cada propiedad pero no identifico el patrón. Coméntale a tu compi que estaría bien que creara una leyenda para cada capa!


----------



## BigJoe (19 Feb 2021)

Por primera vez desde que empecé en Earth 2 no solo no aumenta el valor neto de mis propiedades sino que ha decrecido ligeramente.


----------



## Kartal (19 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Por primera vez desde que empecé en Earth 2 no solo no aumenta el valor neto de mis propiedades sino que ha decrecido ligeramente.



Seguramente habrán reajustado algún país que tienes y que estaba temporalmente bumpeado.


----------



## BigJoe (19 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Seguramente habrán reajustado algún país que tienes y que estaba temporalmente bumpeado.



Si si, se que cuando hay una venta por encima del valor del mercado el valor pumpea cosa mala por unos momentos.

Pero lo que yo digo viene pasando al menos las ultimas 48h, si no más, apenas hay variación, y la variacion es progresivamente menor.


----------



## Kartal (19 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Si si, se que cuando hay una venta por encima del valor del mercado el valor pumpea cosa mala por unos momentos.
> 
> Pero lo que yo digo viene pasando al menos las ultimas 48h, si no más, apenas hay variación, y la variacion es progresivamente menor.



Pues en mi caso mi net worth lleva más de 48 horas bastante por encima de su valor real y no baja


----------



## pepita (19 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Por primera vez desde que empecé en Earth 2 no solo no aumenta el valor neto de mis propiedades sino que ha decrecido ligeramente.





Kartal dijo:


> Pues en mi caso mi net worth lleva más de 48 horas bastante por encima de su valor real y no baja



A mí me sube todo algo excepto unas tiles en Nauru, que no es circunstancial, han bajado, las compré por tener algo de Clase 1, pero no consigo averiguar si el pais sigue estando en Clase 1, y tampoco sé de qué me sirve tener Clase 1

Si en ese país por ejemplo ahora son Clase 2, el precio baja de mis tiles tb aunque sean Clase 1 en el mercado, pero ¿tienen mas valor de lo que marcan las mias por ser Clase 1?

No voy a comprar para hacer pruebas


----------



## Jebediah (19 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> A mí me sube todo algo excepto unas tiles en Nauru, que no es circunstancial, han bajado, las compré por tener algo de Clase 1, pero no consigo averiguar si el pais sigue estando en Clase 1, y tampoco sé de qué me sirve tener Clase 1
> 
> Si en ese país por ejemplo ahora son Clase 2, el precio baja de mis tiles tb aunque sean Clase 1 en el mercado, pero ¿tienen mas valor de lo que marcan las mias por ser Clase 1?
> 
> No voy a comprar para hacer pruebas



La gente prefiere comprar Clase 1 que Clase 2, por lo que por oferta-demanda las Clase 1 valen más. Ahora, más valor de lo que marcan no.

Digamos que las Clase 2 las podrás vender al 60% de descuento y las Clase 1 al 30%, por decir algo y que se entienda.

Edito: La ventaja de la clase 1 es que da más LIT-es y creo que nada más.


----------



## pepita (19 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Bien. Incluyendo a los más grandes no te podría hacer un ranking pero si nombrarte las más sonadas entre los "americans" :
> 
> - SHP
> - Dorkslayer
> ...





talosweb dijo:


> Aqui podéis ver los mapas de todas las megacities, con actualizaciones cada pocas horas. Interesantes los datos que ofrecen con números de baldosas y propiedades además de la vista satélite de cada una de ellas...
> 
> http://earth2.tools/city/sealions



Tengo una cuentita que no es para mí , es un regalito que tengo que hacer y le voy a regalar esto, le he comprado en Oasis con vuestra herramienta.
Gracias!


----------



## pepita (19 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> La gente prefiere comprar Clase 1 que Clase 2, por lo que por oferta-demanda las Clase 1 valen más. Ahora, más valor de lo que marcan no.
> 
> Digamos que las Clase 2 las podrás vender al 60% de descuento y las Clase 1 al 30%, por decir algo y que se entienda.
> 
> Edito: La ventaja de la clase 1 es que da más LIT-es y creo que nada más.



pues como no le den mas valor al LIT renta una miseria, me han dado 0.01 desde que las tengo, con esas he perdido


----------



## Jebediah (19 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Tengo una cuentita que no es para mí , es un regalito que tengo que hacer y le voy a regalar esto, le he comprado en Oasis con vuestra herramienta.
> Gracias!



¡Buen regalo! Pues es un detalle, en vez de una cuenta para el crío, unas parcelas virtuales para cuando tenga 18 años.


----------



## BigJoe (19 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> A mí me sube todo algo excepto unas tiles en Nauru, que no es circunstancial, han bajado, las compré por tener algo de Clase 1, pero no consigo averiguar si el pais sigue estando en Clase 1, y tampoco sé de qué me sirve tener Clase 1
> 
> Si en ese país por ejemplo ahora son Clase 2, el precio baja de mis tiles tb aunque sean Clase 1 en el mercado, pero ¿tienen mas valor de lo que marcan las mias por ser Clase 1?
> 
> No voy a comprar para hacer pruebas



Hasta donde yo se la única diferencia entre Clase 1 y 2 son los income tax que generas.

Por class 1 generas 0.1
Por class 2 generas 0.0375
Por class 3 ya no generas nada.

En principio no debería de cambiarse las clases, ya que se adjudican según se van comprando tiles en un país, las primeras 100k son Class1, y así sucesivamente.

De todos modos si vas al buscado de propiedases lo curiosos es que puedes filtrar por clases y puede elegir hasta CLASE 5 ::

Wolfgang ya dijo que si lo de las clases de algún modo perjudica al juego y su futuro se carga todas las tiles


----------



## pepita (19 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¡Buen regalo! Pues es un detalle, en vez de una cuenta para el crío, unas parcelas virtuales para cuando tenga 18 años.



A ver si es verdad, porque le regalé una cartera con dogecoins y la perdí

A ver qué hago esta vez con las contraseñas y los discos duros!
ësta es para un amigo que me ha mandado pasiegos, jajaja


----------



## Le Fanu (19 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> A mí me sube todo algo excepto unas tiles en Nauru, que no es circunstancial, han bajado, las compré por tener algo de Clase 1, pero no consigo averiguar si el pais sigue estando en Clase 1, y tampoco sé de qué me sirve tener Clase 1



Para ver las clases de los países: Earth2stats.xyz

Metes el nombre del país en el buscador y ves las tiles vendidas. Si está por debajo de 100.000, es clase 1. Veo que este país está en 24.000, así que sigue siendo clase 1. A 2,38 $ el tile para los interesados.

Lo de las clases yo tampoco lo entiendo muy bien. De momento, que yo sepa, su única utilidad es para cobrar el LIT, que va en función del número de ventas del país, el número de tiles que poseas ahí y la clase de esas propiedades (a mayor número de ventas, menor número de clase y más tiles, más rentabilidad). Analizando el país en cuestión, veo que Nauru es solo esa isla, de manera que casi toda la isla será clase 1 ya que no creo que supere las 100.000 tiles de extensión, o si lo hace será por poco. Eso puede ser un handicap, porque a ti lo que te interesa es que se vendan muchas tiles en ese país. Así es como se han forrado algunos con el LIT.

Pero, bueno quién sabe, lo mismo en fases posteriores la clase 1 te hace generar más Essence...


----------



## pepita (19 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Para ver las clases de los países: Earth2stats.xyz
> 
> Metes el nombre del país en el buscador y ves las tiles vendidas. Si está por debajo de 100.000, es clase 1. Veo que este país está en 24.000, así que sigue siendo clase 1. A 2,38 $ el tile para los interesados.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Le Fanu, lo había mirado ahí pero pensaba que estaba desactualizado, si está bien, usaré esa página.
Yo algo entendí que los recursos generarían más según la tierra en la que están, pero igual eran cosas mías, y se refiere al suelo, oro, agua, etc, en vez de Clase1, Clase2, etc


----------



## mulleixion (19 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> En esa web, en Picture mode, cuál es la diferencia entre los azules? Veo que hay varias tonalidades en función de cada propiedad pero no identifico el patrón. Coméntale a tu compi que estaría bien que creara una leyenda para cada capa!




Literalmente ninguna. Es el modo foto simplemente


----------



## D_M (19 Feb 2021)

OFERTAS 19/02/2021

PRECIO %DESCUENTO CLASE PAIS URL
$2,04 19,69% 2 Bangladesh Earth 2
$3,28 36,31% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$3,60 29,13% 2 Bangladesh Earth 2
$4,56 31,12% 2 Sri Lanka Earth 2
$4,80 36,59% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$4,99 55,09% 2 Bolivia Earth 2
$5,01 51,36% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$6,43 36,27% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$7,20 36,56% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$8,40 17,65% 2 Laos Earth 2
$10,80 19,64% 2 Burkina Faso Earth 2
$10,99 33,35% 2 North Macedonia Earth 2
$16,22 34,25% 2 China Earth 2
$18,15 54,02% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$21,05 50,93% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$21,24 42,92% 2 Thailand Earth 2
$21,60 32,29% 2 Papua New Guinea Earth 2
$23,40 27,37% 2 Laos Earth 2
$29,99 43,37% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$35,99 39,93% 2 Papua New Guinea Earth 2
$53,99 51,57% 2 Netherlands Earth 2
$53,99 51,15% 2 India Earth 2
$55,49 71,01% 3 United States Earth 2
$83,99 54,68% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$89,99 55,34% 2 Japan Earth 2
$169,99 62,28% 2 Turkey Earth 2


----------



## Jebediah (19 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> A ver si es verdad, porque le regalé una cartera con dogecoins y la perdí
> 
> A ver qué hago esta vez con las contraseñas y los discos duros!
> ësta es para un amigo que me ha mandado pasiegos, jajaja



Puff, lo mismo me pasó con unas Tomochain que tenía. 2.000$ invertí que ahora valdrían 8.000$, el mes pasado no me entraba a la app , decidí quitar y volver a instalarlo y ahora me pide las 12 palabras para verificar que la dirección de la wallet es mía... y a saber donde están.


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Bien. Incluyendo a los más grandes no te podría hacer un ranking pero si nombrarte las más sonadas entre los "americans" :
> 
> - SHP
> - Dorkslayer
> ...




Muchísimas gracias por la info!
Un saludo.


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Feb 2021)

Alguno sabe de qué va esto?:

DeClan Ether City

Tiene algo que ver con Ethereum?


----------



## Kartal (19 Feb 2021)

Aquí tenemos a un pavo al que no te le tiembla el pulso. Al final del vídeo da a entender que en su próxima compra se pillará lo que queda libre de Cerro Calópez y del Monte Blackest.


----------



## BigJoe (19 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Alguno sabe de qué va esto?:
> 
> DeClan Ether City
> 
> Tiene algo que ver con Ethereum?



Los devs de E2 están yendo hiper lento y les van a adelantar por la derecha, llevan 5 meses sin hacer mucho visible al jugador


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Feb 2021)

ANARCHY ISLAND, pseudo mega-ciudad:

Earth 2

A este se la ha ido la pinza creo yo.


----------



## Le Fanu (19 Feb 2021)

Más noticias


----------



## D_M (19 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Si si, se que cuando hay una venta por encima del valor del mercado el valor pumpea cosa mala por unos momentos.
> 
> Pero lo que yo digo viene pasando al menos las ultimas 48h, si no más, apenas hay variación, y la variacion es progresivamente menor.



Yo no estoy vendiendo apenas nada comparado a días atrás y gente que también tradea, está que no vende. Es como una especie de corrección sana y tal, pero que me está jodiendo el chiringuito. Está la peña a caraperro agarrado a su dinero para comprar Dubai.


----------



## BigJoe (19 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Más noticias



Ni una sola fecha todavía para saber cuando vamos a poder jugar, o hacer algo que no sea tradear


----------



## mulleixion (19 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Yo no estoy vendiendo apenas nada comparado a días atrás y gente que también tradea, está que no vende. Es como una especie de corrección sana y tal, pero que me está jodiendo el chiringuito. Está la peña a caraperro agarrado a su dinero para comprar Dubai.



También es que hay descuentos del 70% o más incluso.


----------



## Kartal (19 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Yo no estoy vendiendo apenas nada comparado a días atrás y gente que también tradea, está que no vende. Es como una especie de corrección sana y tal, pero que me está jodiendo el chiringuito. Está la peña a caraperro agarrado a su dinero para comprar Dubai.



Pero piensa una cosa, las primeras 100.000 tiles en EAU se van a vender en cuestión de minutos. Y mucha gente no comprará a menos que pueda pillar Clase 1. En cuanto el precio se dispare y las parcelas nuevas ya sean todas de Clase 2 la gente dejará de comprar allí, pero muchos se habrán quedado con dinero fresco y ganas de gastarlo (seguramente varios de nosotros entre ellos).

Los días post-Dubai van a ser muy interesantes en el mercado...


----------



## danteael (19 Feb 2021)

Yo he visto este video y dice algo como que cada parcela produce esencia independientemente de dónde esté situada. Cuantas más parcelas más esencia vas generando. Esto creo que estaba confirmado.

Luego dice algunas cosas que suenan más a opinión personal así que no las nombro por aquí.

Con el Diógenes que tengo voy a hacer un pozo de esencia que va a saturar los servidores. A esperar pacientes...


----------



## Kartal (19 Feb 2021)

danteael dijo:


> Yo he visto este video y dice algo como que cada parcela produce esencia independientemente de dónde esté situada. Cuantas más parcelas más esencia vas generando. Esto creo que estaba confirmado.
> 
> Luego dice algunas cosas que suenan más a opinión personal así que no las nombro por aquí.
> 
> Con el Diógenes que tengo voy a hacer un pozo de esencia que va a saturar los servidores. A esperar pacientes...




Grande Randy, es un poco invent pero buena gente. En el próximo vídeo saldrá con la gorra puesta.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Feb 2021)

danteael dijo:


> Yo he visto este video y dice algo como que cada parcela produce esencia independientemente de dónde esté situada. Cuantas más parcelas más esencia vas generando. Esto creo que estaba confirmado.
> 
> Luego dice algunas cosas que suenan más a opinión personal así que no las nombro por aquí.
> 
> Con el Diógenes que tengo voy a hacer un pozo de esencia que va a saturar los servidores. A esperar pacientes...



Cierto es el tema de la esencia. Por lo demás no es un content creator que te recomendaría. El 90% de sus videos son puro clickbait. 

El último y más cercano donde dice que Tesla y Square son sus millonarios xD


----------



## danteael (19 Feb 2021)

Gracias, me confirmáis entonces que dejo de buscar información fuera de los canales oficiales y de este foro.


----------



## Le Fanu (19 Feb 2021)

En Italia nos llevan años luz. Ya abordan el tema de Earth 2 hasta en su Mierdaset. Impensable aquí a corto/medio plazo.


----------



## Cyrote de Bergerac (19 Feb 2021)

Increíble lo rápido que avanza el hilo, imposible estar al día.

Yo personalmente he rebajado muchísimo el ritmo de compra, hasta el punto que estoy cerca de plantarme.



Carlos1 dijo:


> Alguno sabe de qué va esto?:
> 
> DeClan Ether City
> 
> Tiene algo que ver con Ethereum?



Lo he estado leyendo y mucha verborrea que si criptomendas, que si descentralización y poniendo como ejemplo lo de /wsb de Reddit, pero no sé (ni ellos tampoco) como van a implementar eso en una ciudad de Earth2, cuando ni se sabe lo que se podrá hacer.

Pajas mentales, y sobre esto quería hablar, que la gente se está montando unas películas de mucho cuidado cuando de momento lo que tenemos es un mapa del mundo troceado del que puedes comprar y vender parcelas y eso es todo. Y es que el equipo de desarrollo ni siquiera parece tener claro lo que van a hacer.

Un tema muy recurrente es el de comprar parcelas donde hay minas en la vida real, obviamente por los recursos. Yo personalmente no he comprado ninguna parcela donde hay minas, aunque quizás debería por diversificar y para por si acaso. Vale, una característica confirmada por los desarrolladores es que habrá recursos en algunas parcelas, pero hasta donde sé esto sería más bien aleatorio.

Como ya comenté en su día, veo viable que generen el terreno con el engine que mostraron en el vídeo a partir de las fotografías de satélite de Mapbox. Podrá quedar más o menos bien y habrá zonas que se tengan que inventar por estar urbanizadas o porque no se vean bien en las fotos de satélite. Esto no es ninguna tontería de hacer y deberán entrenar bien la IA que usen para este cometido si quieren obtener unos resultados más o menos decentes.

¿Pero con los recursos? Yo me pongo en el lugar del equipo y los generaría aleatoriamente y tirando millas. No creo que vayan a ir colocando recursos a mano mina por mina, aunque cabría la posibilidad de que exista por ahí alguna empresa con una api que proporcione información de recursos naturales geolocalizados y los de Earth2 lleguen a un trato con ellos, que dinero han recaudado de sobra, menudo "kickstarter", y se incorporen recursos donde los hay en la realidad.

Por lo demás, me pregunto como será el sistema de construcción. En su día algo indagué sobre Second Life, aunque no llegué a entrar, estaba de nini en mitad de la veintena y mi prioridad era tener una situación laboral estable y con unos ingresos decentes, y no me quise meter en nada que me pudiera enganchar de alguna forma. Según parece había una forma muy limitada de construir dentro del "juego" con prims y luego más tarde dieron la posibilidad de incorporar directamente modelos hechos en Blender. A mí me encantaría que en Earth2 fuera esto último.

En el vídeo del juego D.R.O.N.E. que tenía ya publicado Nathaniel Doldersum (el autor del engine del vídeo que publicaron hace unos días), se mostraban funciones de terraformación que parecían bastante buenas, pero a la hora de construir estructuras parecía un tanto limitado, que para construir mapas de deathmatch para un juego de acción bien, pero para algo más creativo como un Second Life se quedaba corto. De verdad espero que den mucha libertad para construir y se puedan importar modelos de Blender. Eso me haría querer aprender a modelar en 3D, que es algo que siempre me ha llamado la atención y esto sería el empujón definitivo para ponerme a ello.

Realmente, como otros tantos que trabajamos de programadores para aplicaciones de gestión (inserciones, modificaciones y borrados), quizás lo que nos gustaría de verdad es trabajar desarrollando videojuegos, o es lo que nos hubiera gustado de niños y de no tan niños. Pero te haces mayor, menos idealista y más práctico, y tiras por algo que te dé una estabilidad laboral, un buen sueldo y que sepas que si te quedas sin trabajo no tardes en encontrar otra cosa. Pero la verdad que al igual que muchos, estoy hasta las narices de arquitecturas hipercomplicadas para que el arquitecto workaholic de turno se pueda lucir, patrones de diseño metidos con calzador, miles de pruebas unitarias e integradas, y cada dos por tres aprender un nuevo framework para hacer lo mismo que ya hacías antes pero de otra manera, para luego que el resultado sea alguna aburrida aplicación de gestión que ni te va ni te viene.

Para finalizar, hoy cuando estaba a medio dormirme para la siesta me ha venido a la mente algo que construir en las costas de Villaburbuja, un edificio como de adobe en una cuesta, entre apocalíptico y desolado. A ver si dan libertad para modelar como se nos dé la gana y puedo hacer algún día eso en Blender y ponerlo en Earth2.


----------



## Kartal (19 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Para finalizar, hoy cuando estaba a medio dormirme para la siesta me ha venido a la mente algo que construir en las costas de Villaburbuja, un edificio como de adobe en una cuesta, entre apocalíptico y desolado. A ver si dan libertad para modelar como se nos dé la gana y puedo hacer algún día eso en Blender y ponerlo en Earth2.



En los acantilados te refieres?


----------



## Kartal (19 Feb 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (19 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Increíble lo rápido que avanza el hilo, imposible estar al día.
> 
> Yo personalmente he rebajado muchísimo el ritmo de compra, hasta el punto que estoy cerca de plantarme.
> 
> ...




Aunque al principio deseaban implementar Unity y nosotros mismos desarrollamos algunos modelos 3D de construcciones basándonos en X número de tiles , hace poco Nathaniel dijo lo obvio , nos gustaría pero no lo tenemos seguro porque el peso de tantos archivos en un mundo a escala real puede ser infumable e insoportable.


----------



## D_M (19 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> También es que hay descuentos del 70% o más incluso.



En importante tener en cuenta que los descuentos dependen muchos del país. Por ejemplo, en las ofertas que posteo a veces aquí en este hilo, si no ofrezco un 70% en terrenos de Papua Nueva Guinea no es porque yo sea un Golum rata palillero, sino porque en unos países los descuentos son significativamente mayores que otros.

Ejemplos:

Papua Nueva Guinea el mayor descuento que puedes encontrar es este de 41.80% :




En EEUU desde 82.42% :




Y en Hong Kong ni hay precios por debajo de mercado, todos son por encima de mercado:


----------



## mulleixion (19 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> En importante tener en cuenta que los descuentos dependen muchos del país. Por ejemplo, en las ofertas que posteo a veces aquí en este hilo, si no ofrezco un 70% en terrenos de Papua Nueva Guinea no es porque yo sea un Golum rata palillero, sino porque en unos países los descuentos son significativamente mayores que otros.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> ...




Yo tengo en Hong Kong y lo compre con mucho descuento. Lo que ocurre en Hong Kong es que tiene un bug de serie y mucho Hong Kong está en territorio internacional por lo que no aparece en Hong Kong.


----------



## D_M (19 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Yo tengo en Hong Kong y lo compre con mucho descuento. Lo que ocurre en Hong Kong es que tiene un bug de serie y mucho Hong Kong está en territorio internacional por lo que no aparece en Hong Kong.



Joer, eso lo explica todo, ya veía yo raro que pasara eso porque hay tiles libres para comprar desde el mapa.


----------



## Cyrote de Bergerac (19 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> En los acantilados te refieres?



No exactamente, en una cuesta como tal, que en Villaburbuja hay mucha pendiente.



Kartal dijo:


>



Algo como lo de la segunda imagen estaría genial para los acantilados. Lo de la primera y tercera imagen me parece demasiado moderno...



mulleixion dijo:


> Aunque al principio deseaban implementar Unity y nosotros mismos desarrollamos algunos modelos 3D de construcciones basándonos en X número de tiles , hace poco Nathaniel dijo lo obvio , nos gustaría pero no lo tenemos seguro porque el peso de tantos archivos en un mundo a escala real puede ser infumable e insoportable.



Esto mismo ya lo pensé yo también, que podría ser inviable. En la vista aérea en la que se ven todas las parcelas o limitan mucho lo que se va a poder construir o va a ser inviable mostrar todo dado que no habrá control y habrá que mostrar demasiado a la vez en pantalla. Una posibilidad que veo es que la vista aérea de parcelas sea algo como lo de ahora pero sacando una snapshot o foto cada x tiempo con lo que tenga puesto el jugador y hasta que no entres a ver que hay en esa parcela no se abra la vista 3D en una instancia independiente.
Lo de poder modelar libremente pues está bien claro que si se pudiera pondrían limitaciones de máximo número de polígonos y máximo tamaño de assets tales como texturas y shaders. Por carga y capacidad de almacenamiento de sus servidores y para no tener tiempos de descarga eternos cada vez que entres a la parcela de un jugador y tenga que descargar lo que tenga construido.

En este sentido tengo confianza en el equipo, sobre todo el tal Nathaniel, viendo lo que ha ido haciendo y su canal de YT parece alguien bastante solvente a nivel técnico.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> No exactamente, en una cuesta como tal, que en Villaburbuja hay mucha pendiente.
> 
> 
> Algo como lo de la segunda imagen estaría genial para los acantilados. Lo de la primera y tercera imagen me parece demasiado moderno...
> ...




A mi ya me confirmó Ferrán que no existirían pantallas de carga o como mucho solo en teleports y muy cortos.


----------



## BigJoe (19 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Grande Randy, es un poco invent pero buena gente. En el próximo vídeo saldrá con la gorra puesta.



Suele estar en el Discord, y le has descrito perfectaemnte invent pero buen tipo.

Tened en cuenta que solo tenemos su palabra respecto a lo de las tiles, por eso hoy mismo me he pillado +100 tiles en Bielorrusia a precio de saldo, para tener essence bueno en el futuro EN CASO DE QUE LO QUE DIGA SEA CIERTO.

Si creyendo que nadie sabe en verdad casi nada, y hasta los devs estan decidiendo cosas sorbe la marcha, lo mejor es tener una estrategia diversificada, megacities, islillas países pacos, baldosas caras en algún barrio bien...


----------



## Kartal (19 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Suele estar en el Discord, y le has descrito perfectaemnte invent pero buen tipo.
> 
> Tened en cuenta que solo tenemos su palabra respecto a lo de las tiles, por eso hoy mismo me he pillado +100 tiles en Bielorrusia a precio de saldo, para tener essence bueno en el futuro EN CASO DE QUE LO QUE DIGA SEA CIERTO.
> 
> Si creyendo que nadie sabe en verdad casi nada, y hasta los devs estan decidiendo cosas sorbe la marcha, lo mejor es tener una estrategia diversificada, megacities, islillas países pacos, baldosas caras en algún barrio bien...



Acaba de sacar otro vídeo, y efectivamente con el gorro puesto tal como dije XD


----------



## pepita (19 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Acaba de sacar otro vídeo, y efectivamente con el gorro puesto tal como dije XD



Es muy simpático y tiene un entusiasmo mayor que su imaginación, yo sólo vi un video, en el que veía el block Id y se montaba su pelicula, creo que tiene su propia ciudad? ojalá le vaya bien porque mas ganas no se pueden poner!


----------



## pepita (19 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> En Italia nos llevan años luz. Ya abordan el tema de Earth 2 hasta en su Mierdaset. Impensable aquí a corto/medio plazo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 577267



tele5 de Italia??? questa sera?


----------



## pepita (19 Feb 2021)

He encontrado este mapa rulando entre los seguidores, soléis decir que no van a estarse a mirar mina por mina para colocar recursos, ¿igual lo hacen por países?
A mí me cambiarían mi uranio por diamantes , prefiero uranio, porque me gusta el uranio!
Os lo dejo , que por lo menos vamos a aprender mucha geografía


----------



## Kartal (19 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> creo que tiene su propia ciudad?



Sí, en la Antártida  

Sobre los youtubers dedicados a Earth 2 a mí me gustan los de Tile Life. Y en español a Elevenishacked.


----------



## pepita (19 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Sí, en la Antártida
> 
> Sobre los youtubers dedicados a Earth 2 a mí me gustan los de Tile Life. Y en español a Elevenishacked.



Gracias, yo debería de dejar de mirar nada una temporada, pero ya veo que no voy a poder, a los de la Antártida os venderemos gas los de Villa Burbuja, que ya estaba pensando a ver a quién le puede interesar. Odio el frío!
vamos a tener que poner un oleoducto


----------



## Silverado72 (19 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> He encontrado este mapa rulando entre los seguidores, soléis decir que no van a estarse a mirar mina por mina para colocar recursos, ¿igual lo hacen por países?
> A mí me cambiarían mi uranio por diamantes , prefiero uranio, porque me gusta el uranio!
> Os lo dejo , que por lo menos vamos a aprender mucha geografía
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 577407



Si, es mas viable hacerlo por paises que no cartografiar mina a mina. Eso seria un golpe para los que han apostado por yacimientos. 

De todos modos hay algunos recursos raros como el oro cuyas minas mas importantes pueden cartografiar facilmente. No son tantas.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Feb 2021)

Comparad un juego de una compañía multimillonaria con 4 gatos que es lo que son en Earth 2. 

Nathaniel y Ferrán hacen un trabajo increíble.


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Comparad un juego de una compañía multimillonaria con 4 gatos que es lo que son en Earth 2.
> 
> Nathaniel y Ferrán hacen un trabajo increíble.




Yo me quedé en la gráfica del Pengo, Galaga y Ghost n´Goblins, pero si el desarrollo del juego hace que suba a nivel premium y atraiga a más gente, me parece cojonudo, solo de esa forma las parcelas subirán de precio semana tras semana que es lo que más me atrae de todo esto, XDD


----------



## BigJoe (19 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Comparad un juego de una compañía multimillonaria con 4 gatos que es lo que son en Earth 2.
> 
> Nathaniel y Ferrán hacen un trabajo increíble.



Más vale que empiecen a presentar algo más que videos, y que sean cosas jugables

Si Facebook, Amaazon, u otra desarrolladora ve el potencial y que estos siempre estan con su "SOON", les van a comer la tostada


----------



## mulleixion (19 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Más vale que empiecen a presentar algo más que videos, y que sean cosas jugables
> 
> Si Facebook, Amaazon, u otra desarrolladora ve el potencial y que estos siempre estan con su "SOON", les van a comer la tostada



Amazon...mal ejemplo. Menudas patatas han sacado y te lo digo como beta tester de cada uno de sus videojuegos. El primero duro un mes. El segundo duro 3.


----------



## BigJoe (19 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Amazon...mal ejemplo. Menudas patatas han sacado y te lo digo como beta tester de cada uno de sus videojuegos. El primero duro un mes. El segundo duro 3.



Amazon compró Twitch en 2014 y es a día de hoy la principal plataforma de streaming de videojuegos, muy por delante de cualquier otro.


----------



## Le Fanu (20 Feb 2021)

Joder, pues en la página del testeo (Earth 2) ya se empiezan a ver cosas interesantes. Además del mapa del calor ya están haciendo pruebas con la publicidad.


----------



## mulleixion (20 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Amazon compró Twitch en 2014 y es a día de hoy la principal plataforma de streaming de videojuegos, muy por delante de cualquier otro.



El que mete los billetes a E2 es Dillon de Facebook.


----------



## Cyrote de Bergerac (20 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Joder, pues en la página del testeo (Earth 2) ya se empiezan a ver cosas interesantes. Además del mapa del calor ya están haciendo pruebas con la publicidad.



Toma ya, algo así estaba esperando yo que justificara las compras en lugares concurridos.

Por cierto, como consejo que ya han dado otros, echadle de vez en cuando un ojo al marketplace, podríais llevaros una sorpresa. Yo casi todo lo que he comprado han sido cuadrados libres, los ya ocupados muy rara vez están en venta y aunque puje pasan de mí. Pero hace unos días hice una compra que la verdad no lo dudé dos veces al ver el anuncio, el palacio de congresos de la Castellana, al lado del Bernabeu, con rebaja y clase 1. Por el momento es lo más valioso que tengo con diferencia, y por menos precio por cuadrado que otras cosas que tengo que su valor de mercado real no será ni la mitad.


----------



## mulleixion (20 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Toma ya, algo así estaba esperando yo que justificara las compras en lugares concurridos.
> 
> Por cierto, como consejo que ya han dado otros, echadle de vez en cuando un ojo al marketplace, podríais llevaros una sorpresa. Yo casi todo lo que he comprado han sido cuadrados libres, los ya ocupados muy rara vez están en venta y aunque puje pasan de mí. Pero hace unos días hice una compra que la verdad no lo dudé dos veces al ver el anuncio, el palacio de congresos de la Castellana, al lado del Bernabeu, con rebaja y clase 1. Por el momento es lo más valioso que tengo con diferencia, y por menos precio por cuadrado que otras cosas que tengo que su valor de mercado real no será ni la mitad.




Y como bien dije las marcas de calor además de algunas ciudades...pues las Megacities


----------



## pasabaporaqui (20 Feb 2021)

Llevo 3 días intentando pagar con master card y es imposible, ¿le pasa a alguien más?
Les mandé un correo, pero con la saturación que tienen a saber si me contestaran.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silverado72 (20 Feb 2021)

Con Visa funciona sin problemas.


----------



## mulleixion (20 Feb 2021)

Cuando dicen que ya no se vende nada viene Paco con las rebajas.


----------



## BigJoe (20 Feb 2021)




----------



## pepita (20 Feb 2021)

Cómo se pasan ¿no podrían poner lo de los pumpeos un poco mas realista, estaba ya quejándome que era un día que se movía poco, y de repente!
Pero así, como tengas varias zonas subiendo a la vez, te puedes volver loco


----------



## pepita (20 Feb 2021)

Bueno sólo con poner el valor de la nueva tierra al lado valdría, o mejor poner sólo el de la tierra nueva, para que tu perfil esté actualizado


----------



## Carlos1 (20 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Cómo se pasan ¿no podrían poner lo de los pumpeos un poco mas realista, estaba ya quejándome que era un día que se movía poco, y de repente!
> Pero así, como tengas varias zonas subiendo a la vez, te puedes volver loco
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 578070




Pepita, este youtuber español: 
comenta que no es nada aconsejable hacer compras pequeñas de tiles (menos de 15-10 por ejemplo), y aconseja además siempre comprar en forma de rectángulos o cuadrados, nada de hacer dibujitos, o zig zag, o una línea de parcelas en horizontal o vertical.

Ve tú a saber en quién confiar.


----------



## pepita (20 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Pepita, este youtuber español:
> comenta que no es nada aconsejable hacer compras pequeñas de tiles (menos de 15-10 por ejemplo), y aconseja además siempre comprar en forma de rectángulos o cuadrados, nada de hacer dibujitos, o zig zag, o una línea de parcelas en horizontal o vertical.
> 
> Ve tú a saber en quién confiar.




si, gracias, segurisimo que es así, lo veré, pero es que mis compras han sido nefastas, la verdad! ahora compraría todo al revés, menos en Villa Burbuja, claro!


----------



## mulleixion (20 Feb 2021)

Earth 2

Os mando una buena ubicación. Si alguien quiere comprar , para mañana verá su propiedad valiendo más que hoy. 

Un saludo chic@s


----------



## Carlos1 (20 Feb 2021)

DINO MEGA-CITY - VANUATU, a 0.45 la parcela.

Earth 2

Proyecto de mega-ciudad, no al nivel de las premium pero por algo se comienza, lo mejor es que está baratísima.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Feb 2021)

Subida momentanea del 117% en VillaBurbuja, corregirá rápido, pero la alegria del momento ahí queda


----------



## mulleixion (21 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> DINO MEGA-CITY - VANUATU, a 0.45 la parcela.
> 
> Earth 2
> 
> Proyecto de mega-ciudad, no al nivel de las premium pero por algo se comienza, lo mejor es que está baratísima.



Expocity va por las más de 4.000 tiles en menos de 24 horas.


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Expocity va por las más de 4.000 tiles en menos de 24 horas.




Yo voy a largo,, no tengo problemas a esperar 4-5 años y ver como todo esto cae a plomo y se vuelve a levantar y así unas 3-4 veces, y las parcelas baratas pues no lo serán tanto a largo plazo.

Sigo pillando barateli pero diversificado. Hodl.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Feb 2021)




----------



## Kartal (21 Feb 2021)




----------



## Elbrujo (21 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


>



Quien es?


----------



## BigJoe (21 Feb 2021)

Iniciad sesión, ya está la feature de anuncios en fase de testeo


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Feb 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Quien es?




Tiene pinta de ser de esas personas que habla acerca de cualquier cosa en vídeos de youtube y que le interesa por lo visto 20 millones de seguidores.
Yo estas cosas ni las entiendo ni las voy a entender (por cosas de la edad supongo), pero si el rubito hace subir el precio de las parcelas pues para mi cojonudo.


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser de esas personas que habla acerca de cualquier cosa en vídeos de youtube y que le interesa por lo visto 20 millones de seguidores.
> Yo estas cosas ni las entiendo ni las voy a entender (por cosas de la edad supongo), pero si el rubito hace subir el precio de las parcelas pues para mi cojonudo.



Se supone que traerá usuarios, pero yo tengo mis dudas. La mayoría de sus seguidores parecen ser niños rata con nulo poder adquisitivo. Pero quién sabe. Lo que está claro es que al menos sí servirá para darle publicidad y para que siga saliendo en Mierdaset Italia y similares.

Por cierto, os recomiendo invertir en *Norfolk Island*. Está a 0,40 ahora mismo, pero hace nada estaba a 1 $. Hay mucho pumpeo, pero la clave es que es una isla pequeña, por lo que el potencial está en cuando se llene, que no tardará. A partir de ahí el precio se puede disparar.

Earth 2


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Feb 2021)

Han puesto el heatmap....


----------



## Kartal (21 Feb 2021)

Shane ha estado contestando preguntas hace un rato en Discord. Pronto habrá un anuncio oficial.

Ya se está probando la inclusión de anuncios en Earth 2. Si veis alguno en el mapa ha dicho que son test que están llevando a cabo.


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Shane ha estado contestando preguntas hace un rato en Discord. Pronto habrá un anuncio oficial.
> 
> Ya se está probando la inclusión de anuncios en Earth 2. Si veis alguno en el mapa ha dicho que son test que están llevando a cabo.



Lo acabo de ver. Si pinchas en el anuncio te lleva a un formulario para los anunciantes. Hay una pequeña encuesta que pregunta por el tipo de producto que quieres anunciar, tu web o redes sociales, cómo conociste Earth 2, etc.

Tiene buena pinta. Ahora habrá que ver si se meten anunciantes y cómo y cuánto nos repercute económicamente.


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Se supone que traerá usuarios, pero yo tengo mis dudas. La mayoría de sus seguidores parecen ser niños rata con nulo poder adquisitivo. Pero quién sabe. Lo que está claro es que al menos sí servirá para darle publicidad y para que siga saliendo en Mierdaset Italia y similares.
> 
> Por cierto, os recomiendo invertir en *Norfolk Island*. Está a 0,40 ahora mismo, pero hace nada estaba a 1 $. Hay mucho pumpeo, pero la clave es que es una isla pequeña, por lo que el potencial está en cuando se llene, que no tardará. A partir de ahí el precio se puede disparar.
> 
> Earth 2




Norfolk la pillé en su día a 0.36 usd y se ha ido masificando, espero que se pete hasta las trancas.

Tengo un problemilla: estaba mirando el MARKETPLACE y realmente hay buenas rebajas del 50% en parcelas de clase 2 que son las que me interesan.
Estaba haciendo una simulación de compra directa, nada de pujar, comprar ya, le doy a VIEW para mirar las parcelas seleccionadas pero no soy capaz de diferenciar visualmente las que quiero comprar, que supongo que están de color ROJO, pero a veces hay mas parcelas del mismo color y además cerca de las que me interesan.

¿Cómo hacéis para diferenciarlas?


----------



## Kartal (21 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Norfolk la pillé en su día a 0.36 usd y se ha ido masificando, espero que se pete hasta las trancas.
> 
> Tengo un problemilla: estaba mirando el MARKETPLACE y realmente hay buenas rebajas del 50% en parcelas de clase 2 que son las que me interesan.
> Estaba haciendo una simulación de compra directa, nada de pujar, comprar ya, le doy a VIEW para mirar las parcelas seleccionadas pero no soy capaz de diferenciar visualmente las que quiero comprar, que supongo que están de color ROJO, pero a veces hay mas parcelas del mismo color y además cerca de las que me interesan.
> ...



Mira la bandera del vendedor. Normalmente se destacan sobre el resto, como si estuvieran más iluminadas.


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Mira la bandera del vendedor. Normalmente se destacan sobre el resto, como si estuvieran más iluminadas.



Muchas gracias.

Es lo que dices, fijarse en la bandera del vendedor que no tiene porque ser la del país, ni tampoco necesariamente de color rojo sin bandera.
Debe de ser mi monitor que apenas destaca las parcelas en venta, pero sí que suele ser de color más intenso.

Sigo cotilleando el Markerplace, y menudos chollazos, -50%, -40% y -30% y suma y sigue.

Por qué la gente por ejemplo vende 10 parcelas a estos precios? Van a corto con 10, 15 o 20 parcelas?


----------



## Kartal (21 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Es lo que dices, fijarse en la bandera del vendedor que no tiene porque ser la del país, ni tampoco necesariamente de color rojo sin bandera.
> Debe de ser mi monitor que apenas destaca las parcelas en venta, pero sí que suele ser de color más intenso.
> ...



Fíjate en el precio de compra, en muchos casos es inferior y aún con esos descuentos ganan dinero. O como dijo alguien por aquí, si lo han conseguido con referidos igualmente son ingresos limpios.


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Fíjate en el precio de compra, en muchos casos es inferior y aún con esos descuentos ganan dinero. O como dijo alguien por aquí, si lo han conseguido con referidos igualmente son ingresos limpios.




Tienes razón, pero lo que me extraña es la poca cantidad de parcelas que venden en el mismo lote.

Si el Marketplacecoge coge fuerza, le cambian la apariencia, se lo curran más y le da un rollo "exchange de criptos" con buenas gráficas, igual serviría para seguir alimentando a la bestia.

Del rango 0.40 a 0.60 creo que se podrá seguir comprando bastante durante meses, entre marketplace y parcelas vírgenes.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Feb 2021)

Alguien sabe porque no se corrige nueva caledonia? Lleva 3 días a 20 dólares y tiene 4 baldosas vendidas






Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (21 Feb 2021)

*Finalmente, estamos negociando un contrato con una compañía Americana especializada en pagos de bienes virtuales, así mismo, estamos explorando métodos de pago más rápidos. Ahora mismo tenemos el objetivo en nuestro propio sistema de pagos, más vendrán cuando esto esté disponible.*


----------



## Kartal (21 Feb 2021)

Shane - last comments

Os dejo un twit reciente en el que se ve lo que ha dicho Shane hace un rato. Es un placer informaros de lo que se cuece por Discord, pero si podéis dejarme una propinita usando mi código de vez en cuando lo seguiré haciendo con más gusto aún


----------



## pepita (21 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Es lo que dices, fijarse en la bandera del vendedor que no tiene porque ser la del país, ni tampoco necesariamente de color rojo sin bandera.
> Debe de ser mi monitor que apenas destaca las parcelas en venta, pero sí que suele ser de color más intenso.
> ...



Dependerá de las parcelas, yo he estado intentando comprar con descuento en San Marino y en Liechtenstein y ahí no vende nadie con descuento


----------



## mulleixion (21 Feb 2021)

Welcome everyone to Expocity, our latest creation (for now). 

Currently, among all the founders of Expocity, we will have guaranteed meeting points in the megacities that we already have: 

Oasis Megacity --> Earth 2
Tomorrowland Megacity --> Earth 2
Madara megacity --> Earth 2
Expocity --> Earth 2
Niue Resort --> Earth 2

5 huge megacities ready to exceed all technological expectations. 
We also have several allied powers yet to be discovered. 

What are you waiting for to take your seat?

Buy your own Seat . Its now or never ! **5% CODE : VC1902HW7P**


Ahi os dejo algunos links de interes.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Feb 2021)

Las islas de Sandwich estaban creciendo a un 12% DIARIO

Ahroa vuelven al 0% 

Estaba a punto de aconsejaros su compra, va a ser que de momento no


----------



## D_M (21 Feb 2021)

*OFERTAS 21/02/2021

% DESCUENTO PRECIO CLASE PAÍS URL*
62,74% $169,99 2 Turkey Earth 2
54,68% $83,99 2 Liberia Earth 2
54,02% $18,15 2 Liberia Earth 2
53,56% $53,99 2 India Earth 2
51,86% $53,99 2 Netherlands Earth 2
50,93% $21,05 2 Liberia Earth 2
50,17% $4,43 2 South Korea Earth 2
47,30% $29,99 2 Malaysia Earth 2
43,44% $21,24 2 Thailand Earth 2
40,98% $35,99 2 Papua New Guinea Earth 2
40,98% $7,20 2 Malaysia Earth 2
40,96% $4,80 2 Malaysia Earth 2
40,68% $6,43 2 Malaysia Earth 2
39,54% $42,60 2 Malaysia Earth 2
38,70% $4,99 2 Bolivia Earth 2
37,20% $10,99 2 North Macedonia Earth 2
36,31% $3,28 2 Liberia Earth 2
35,71% $1,80 2 Bulgaria Earth 2
34,65% $16,22 2 China Earth 2
34,22% $8,40 2 Cyprus Earth 2
33,66% $16,20 2 Bolivia Earth 2
33,48% $21,60 2 Papua New Guinea https://app.earth2.io/#propertyInfo/8afe6a77-fa50-4e86-8e6c-5f18b66f7906
31,53% $4,56 2 Sri Lanka https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/a38035fd-6bb8-44d3-b5f2-64b0d8b32651
29,55% $3,60 2 Bangladesh https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/c4f36d39-4c2c-44da-b3bf-6333598d35fc
28,44% $23,40 2 Laos https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/747d03f4-fee5-40df-809e-e8d8006a225e
25,98% $5,64 2 British Virgin Islands https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/a0c164a7-870e-41f6-aa20-d787be1c8b2f
25,71% $15,60 2 Greece https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/ab538bce-18d3-42e5-9d13-9914fdb09d5b
23,31% $2,04 2 Sri Lanka https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/4dc87110-9e41-4e7e-bfd5-b796d45fd385
23,30% $1,58 2 Yemen https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/69db98ae-8ab7-4fde-bba5-406d5fda36d1
21,45% $10,80 2 Burkina Faso https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/d5ca1521-cdc2-4f79-aa33-f78090fc6c3a
20,31% $2,04 2 Bangladesh https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/659e34fe-c245-4882-ac1e-7ef7fae91b89
18,92% $8,40 2 Laos https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/78accafc-9f6a-4cfe-88e1-b5c1f365c4a4
15,89% $7,99 1 Nauru https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/a1b6d99f-5a09-4ac1-9f5e-93f28982c143


----------



## BigJoe (21 Feb 2021)

Ostras con el heatmap casualidad mis tiles no tienen esa lucecilla que si veo por todo VillaBurbuja


----------



## Silverado72 (21 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Ostras con el heatmap casualidad mis tiles no tienen esa lucecilla que si veo por todo VillaBurbuja



Yo diria que no esta actualizado, VB tiene más extensión.


----------



## Kluster (21 Feb 2021)

Yo tengo una duda con esto.

¿Porque hay zonas donde se agolpa la gente, ciudades y tal que el precio es 6 dólares por tile por ejemplo y luego justo al lado (me refiero a JUSTO AL LADO) te vale 0.20$? 

Ya se que hay tiles de clase 1-2-3-4-5 pero es que no te pone de que clase es el tile ni nada cuando lo estás mirando. Sólo puedo ver el precio más caro o más barato.


----------



## mulleixion (21 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Yo tengo una duda con esto.
> 
> ¿Porque hay zonas donde se agolpa la gente, ciudades y tal que el precio es 6 dólares por tile por ejemplo y luego justo al lado (me refiero a JUSTO AL LADO) te vale 0.20$?
> 
> Ya se que hay tiles de clase 1-2-3-4-5 pero es que no te pone de que clase es el tile ni nada cuando lo estás mirando. Sólo puedo ver el precio más caro o más barato.



Dos opciones posibles: 

1. Frontera 
2. Bug como ocurre en Hong Kong. 

Ahí por ejemplo hay tiles que cuestan 8 dólares y justo pegadas abajo cuestan 0,5X


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Feb 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Yo tengo una duda con esto.
> 
> ¿Porque hay zonas donde se agolpa la gente, ciudades y tal que el precio es 6 dólares por tile por ejemplo y luego justo al lado (me refiero a JUSTO AL LADO) te vale 0.20$?
> 
> Ya se que hay tiles de clase 1-2-3-4-5 pero es que no te pone de que clase es el tile ni nada cuando lo estás mirando. Sólo puedo ver el precio más caro o más barato.



El precio de las tiles no dependen de la clase, sino exclusivamente del país al que pertenecen. Posiblemente estés comprando en una zona fronteriza.


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Feb 2021)

Acabo de comprar en tomorrouland megaciti


----------



## Silverado72 (22 Feb 2021)

Ya estoy en Zigurat City
Earth 2


----------



## Kartal (22 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Ya estoy en Zigurat City
> Earth 2



Bienvenido a Resources District. Buena elección, es el barrio de Zigurat City con mayor potencial de crecimiento


----------



## Jebediah (22 Feb 2021)

Joder, mirad todo lo que tiene el pavo este. 75.000 tiles en esa isla. Si viene a VB nos manda a patadas..

Earth 2


----------



## Kartal (22 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Joder, mirad todo lo que tiene el pavo este. 75.000 tiles en esa isla. Si viene a VB nos manda a patadas..
> 
> Earth 2




Coooooolega.... como esa isla tenga algún recurso especial se ha pasado el juego...


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Welcome everyone to Expocity, our latest creation (for now).
> 
> Currently, among all the founders of Expocity, we will have guaranteed meeting points in the megacities that we already have:
> 
> ...



Expocity me asusta. Esto cada vez se parece más a la España de 2007 y 2008. Carreteras y rotondas construidas en la nada. No sería más recomendable que se fueran llenando las primeras expansiones realizadas para construir más? No sé, lo mismo al final se llena todo, pero ahora mismo la distribución puede quedar demasiado "salteada"


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Joder, mirad todo lo que tiene el pavo este. 75.000 tiles en esa isla. Si viene a VB nos manda a patadas..
> 
> Earth 2



Hay mucha gente comprando en Grenada ahora. Yo compré en su día a 0,44. Ahora está a 0,51 así que sigue siendo una buena inversión. Voy a ver si encuentro algún paraje interesante.


----------



## mulleixion (22 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Expocity me asusta. Esto cada vez se parece más a la España de 2007 y 2008. Carreteras y rotondas construidas en la nada. No sería más recomendable que se fueran llenando las primeras expansiones realizadas para construir más? No sé, lo mismo al final se llena todo, pero ahora mismo la distribución puede quedar demasiado "salteada"



Este es el por qué de estar " más dispersa " . El conjunto de las construcciones forman unas gafas VR. Por eso preferimos tirar la malla del contorno, para asegurar el diseño.


----------



## Jebediah (22 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Hay mucha gente comprando en Grenada ahora. Yo compré en su día a 0,44. Ahora está a 0,51 así que sigue siendo una buena inversión. Voy a ver si encuentro algún paraje interesante.



Sí, yo he pillado algo al sur de la isla que he visto algún huequecito libre. Sólo por estar y ver qué hace el pavo este.


----------



## D_M (22 Feb 2021)

*OFERTAS ** CLASE 1 ** 22/02/2021*

_%DESCUENTO PRECIO  CLASE PAIS URL_
23,79% $15,60 1 Chile Earth 2
17,61% $5,99 1 Morocco Earth 2
15,89% $7,99 1 Nauru Earth 2
11,43% $4,26 1 Antigua and Barbuda Earth 2
5,51% $2,40 1 Mozambique Earth 2
5,07% $6,55 1 Solomon Islands Earth 2
4,82% $1,58 1 Sierra Leone Earth 2
4,27% $1,12 1 Cape Verde Earth 2


----------



## Jebediah (22 Feb 2021)

Han aparecido pequeños puntos azules en el heatmap, hay diferentes teorías, este dice que son minerales. He mirado y ya no aparecen los puntos azules...


----------



## Waspische (22 Feb 2021)

También puede encontrar todos los recursos más minados de MRDS en Earth2Biomes


----------



## Kartal (22 Feb 2021)

Aquí un poco más de cerca. Pronto saldremos de dudas. Yo diría que son pruebas para la implementación de los recursos.


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Han aparecido pequeños puntos azules en el heatmap, hay diferentes teorías, este dice que son minerales. He mirado y ya no aparecen los puntos azules...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 579972



Pues solo salen en eeuu


----------



## Jake el perro (22 Feb 2021)

Que manera de montar una burbuja para desplumar incautos


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Feb 2021)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Que manera de montar una burbuja para desplumar incautos



Pues el bitcoin es lo mismo. Algun dia explorara la burbuja. El tema es aprovecjar de por medio


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Feb 2021)

Alguien sabe cuantos jugadores se han sumado en estos ultimos dias?

Un acierto lo de las lucecitas. Se ve impresionante. Cosas asi te demuestran ke la cosa va bien.


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Aquí un poco más de cerca. Pronto saldremos de dudas. Yo diría que son pruebas para la implementación de los recursos.



Tiene pinta de ser essence. A ver si hay suerte y VB cae encima de ello. Al igual que el resto de todas nuestras propiedades.

Teneis novedades del juego?


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Han aparecido pequeños puntos azules en el heatmap, hay diferentes teorías, este dice que son minerales. He mirado y ya no aparecen los puntos azules...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 579972



Pues no es por nada. Pero solo han metido essence en eeuu. El resto apenas a.cogido nada. Espero que no sean tan hijoss de puta


----------



## Kartal (22 Feb 2021)

Hay coreanos invirtiendo miles de dólares en las últimas horas. Parece ser que la razón es un artículo sobre Earth2. Go go go!!!


----------



## Silverado72 (22 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hay coreanos invirtiendo miles de dólares en las últimas horas. Parece ser que la razón es un artículo sobre Earth2. Go go go!!!



Es cierto que en la lista de los 50, hasta el N 13 han gastado mas de 10.000 earthdolares, y los 50 estan todos por encima de los 4.000 earthdolares. 

Es un gasto importante, ademas aquellos que estan fuera de la lista de los 50 y que han gastado por encima de 1.000 earthdolares.


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hay coreanos invirtiendo miles de dólares en las últimas horas. Parece ser que la razón es un artículo sobre Earth2. Go go go!!!



Que articulo? Que dice? Cuantos mas mejor para nosotros. ARRIBA ESA PIRAMIDEE


----------



## Cyrote de Bergerac (23 Feb 2021)

Acabo de comprar un parcelón de 90 tiles en Expocity. Para una megaciudad a la que no llego tarde y tengo que comprar en la Sagra no voy a escatimar.



Le Fanu dijo:


> Expocity me asusta. Esto cada vez se parece más a la España de 2007 y 2008. Carreteras y rotondas construidas en la nada. No sería más recomendable que se fueran llenando las primeras expansiones realizadas para construir más? No sé, lo mismo al final se llena todo, pero ahora mismo la distribución puede quedar demasiado "salteada"



Pues yo lo veo bien. En muchas ciudades de estas nuevas los que las fundan tiran unas cuantas carreteras y plazas con el cometido de poco a poco ir ampliando, pero al final suele pasar que la gente se les adelanta y eso acaba siendo un caos ya sin accesos por ningún lado. Que sí, que tiene toda la pinta de que las carreteras finalmente no tendrán ningún sentido al haber teletransporte, pero bueno, quién sabe, si hay una vista global sin instancias individuales quedará mejor tener construcciones con acceso a carretera que tenerlas por ahí sueltas.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Acabo de comprar un parcelón de 90 tiles en Expocity. Para una megaciudad a la que no llego tarde y tengo que comprar en la Sagra no voy a escatimar.
> 
> 
> Pues yo lo veo bien. En muchas ciudades de estas nuevas los que las fundan tiran unas cuantas carreteras y plazas con el cometido de poco a poco ir ampliando, pero al final suele pasar que la gente se les adelanta y eso acaba siendo un caos ya sin accesos por ningún lado. Que sí, que tiene toda la pinta de que las carreteras finalmente no tendrán ningún sentido al haber teletransporte, pero bueno, quién sabe, si hay una vista global sin instancias individuales quedará mejor tener construcciones con acceso a carretera que tenerlas por ahí sueltas.




Ya hemos visto tu compra compañero. Bienvenido a Expocity. No tienes de que preocuparte . Esa extensión en la que has comprado es el núcleo de la lente izquierda de unas gafas VR. Tal y como auguramos en menos de 7 días estarás rodeado lo más seguro. Todas las linea tiradas son simplemente para asegurarnos la malla o estructura de la gafa para darle el mismo tamaño. Lo hicimos a conciencia . No tiramos líneas tontamente para perder dinero , eso te lo puedo asegurar. 

Además con lo que la gente no cuenta es para empezar con que mi amigo Techops me ayuda en todo. Si te fijas un poco más abajo hay comprado un lago. Ese lago es del hijo de Techops , si, su hijo. Y el ha comprado al lado haciendo un símbolo de Ethereum . 

Todas esas parcelas de tu derecha han sido creadas para grandes inversores que deseen plots de 400 tiles o más. Antes de tirar líneas construimos en un programa externo cómo vamos a hacerlo y de qué manera. Es importante hacerlo así para que literalmente no te "caguen" encima , con compras inútiles como las que ya puedes ver en algunos plots de gente que compra una o dos tiles por ahí sueltas. 

La pretensión de expocity es hacer fluir el tráfico de una lente a otra de la gafa. 

Si tienes cualquier duda , todos los días me paso por aquí a aclarar . 


Bienvenido. 

Join the Discord Server! Discord España 
Join the EXPOCITY Discord Server! Expocity


----------



## Jebediah (23 Feb 2021)

En el Discord español uno ha subido esta foto.

Lo de abajo son las minas o recursos reales, parece que los han implantado directamente en earth 2.

Respecto a que sólo se ve en EEUU, seguro que era una especie de prueba, para después extenderlo al mundo entero si iba bien.


----------



## Kartal (23 Feb 2021)

Acaban de abrir una nueva megaciudad llamada Reflection MegaCity.

Si os dais prisa podéis comprar parcelas en pleno centro antes de que se dispare el precio:

Reflection MegaCity - Earth2


----------



## Srlobo23 (23 Feb 2021)

Alguien tiene problemas para meter algo de pasta con la tarjeta? El otro día pude meter algo y entre ayer y hoy lo he intentado 5 veces, desde móvil y pc y nada... La otra vez no rellené nada de los datos de factura (lo de poner la dirección). Lo he intentado hacer igual y rellenando los datos y se queda en rojo cuando le doy a Pay. He mirado de que no aparezcan símbolos que a veces dan problemas en las direcciones y sigue sin dejarme. Y el problema es que quería invertir en alguna megaciudad más y estoy viendo que sube el precio de las tildes y yo palmando pasta cada día que pase y que no pueda comprar...


----------



## Kartal (23 Feb 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Alguien tiene problemas para meter algo de pasta con la tarjeta? El otro día pude meter algo y entre ayer y hoy lo he intentado 5 veces, desde móvil y pc y nada... La otra vez no rellené nada de los datos de factura (lo de poner la dirección). Lo he intentado hacer igual y rellenando los datos y se queda en rojo cuando le doy a Pay. He mirado de que no aparezcan símbolos que a veces dan problemas en las direcciones y sigue sin dejarme. Y el problema es que quería invertir en alguna megaciudad más y estoy viendo que sube el precio de las tildes y yo palmando pasta cada día que pase y que no pueda comprar...



Me encantaría ayudarte pero no tengo ni idea de cuál puede ser el problema. Prueba con diferentes tarjetas si te es posible.


----------



## Kartal (23 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En el Discord español uno ha subido esta foto.
> 
> Lo de abajo son las minas o recursos reales, parece que los han implantado directamente en earth 2.
> 
> ...



Excelente aporte, muchas gracias. La verdad es que son clavados ambos mapas y tendría su lógica. Me gusta porque muestra que la tendencia sería parecerse lo más posible a Earth 1, al menos en el tema de los recursos.

Por cierto, ya que estoy voy a pegar un comentario que he leído hace un rato en el discord por si os aclara alguna duda sobre este asunto:


*"Tirando de hemeroteca:

Todas las tiles generarán esencia y otros materiales de manera aleatoria, no obstante "si tienes tiles en un bosque sería descabellado y no sería lógico que esos tiles no dieran madera" Wolfgang, DEV.

La esencia podrá ser transformada en otros materiales teniendo la tecnología pertinente. Wolfgang, DEV.

¿Qué sacamos en claro de esto? Que las tiles compradas en sitios de alto contenido en cierto recurso o material tendrán algún tipo de bono. La esencia será el salvavidas de aquellos que no tengan propiedades en zonas de recursos. Si no han cambiado los planes eso sigue siendo así, puesto que no ha habido ninguna otra comunicación al respecto."*


----------



## CliffUnger2 (23 Feb 2021)

¿Alguien le ha sacado pasta a esto? Por que por lo que leo, es esto lo que os la está sacando a vosotros.


----------



## Kartal (23 Feb 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Alguien le ha sacado pasta a esto? Por que por lo que leo, es esto lo que os la está sacando a vosotros.



Sí, muchos han retirado la inversión inicial y ahora siguen dentro "de gratis".

Otros tienen un net worth muy superior a lo que metieron, algunos han hecho x10, pero siguen dentro por el potencial que ven.

Otros estamos a largo plazo con más o menos exposición, depende de las circunstancias de cada uno.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (23 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Sí, muchos han retirado la inversión inicial y ahora siguen dentro "de gratis".
> 
> Otros tienen un net worth muy superior a lo que metieron, algunos han hecho x10, pero siguen dentro por el potencial que ven.
> 
> Otros estamos a largo plazo con más o menos exposición, depende de las circunstancias de cada uno.



¿Pero se puede retirar la inversión inicial sin necesidad de venderlo y esperar a que te lo compren?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (23 Feb 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Alguien tiene problemas para meter algo de pasta con la tarjeta? El otro día pude meter algo y entre ayer y hoy lo he intentado 5 veces, desde móvil y pc y nada... La otra vez no rellené nada de los datos de factura (lo de poner la dirección). Lo he intentado hacer igual y rellenando los datos y se queda en rojo cuando le doy a Pay. He mirado de que no aparezcan símbolos que a veces dan problemas en las direcciones y sigue sin dejarme. Y el problema es que quería invertir en alguna megaciudad más y estoy viendo que sube el precio de las tildes y yo palmando pasta cada día que pase y que no pueda comprar...



A mi me paso lo mismo la semana pasada, en 3 días se solucionó solo, les mandé un mail y esto es lo que me contestaron 


Hi 

Thank you for your support and interest in Earth 2 and for reaching out to us!

Could you please confirm whether you are still experiencing this issue?

If so, can you please confirm the error you receive when trying to make a payment?

Can you also please contact your card provider to ensure that they aren't blocking any payments?

Kind Regards
Earth 2


Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (23 Feb 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Pero se puede retirar la inversión inicial sin necesidad de venderlo y esperar a que te lo compren?



No, tienes que encontrar comprador.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Acaban de abrir una nueva megaciudad llamada Reflection MegaCity.
> 
> Si os dais prisa podéis comprar parcelas en pleno centro antes de que se dispare el precio:
> 
> Reflection MegaCity - Earth2



Pillínnnn


----------



## CliffUnger2 (23 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No, tienes que encontrar comprador.



Pues si te interesa unos molinos de viento.. Te los dejo barato baratos.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Feb 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Pues si te interesa unos molinos de viento.. Te los dejo barato baratos.



¿E? No gracias.


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2021)

POR FAVOR HALLUDAA

Tengo una propiedad en venta y no sé cómo quitarla de la venta, por mas vueltas que le doy sólo consigo cambiarle el precio. No quiero venderla!


----------



## Silverado72 (23 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> POR FAVOR HALLUDAA
> 
> Tengo una propiedad en venta y no sé cómo quitarla de la venta, por mas vueltas que le doy sólo consigo cambiarle el precio. No quiero venderla!



Pincha en en "edit" o "sell", deselecciona la casilla "ad market" y dale a "save"


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Pincha en en "edit" o "sell", deselecciona la casilla "ad market" y dale a "save"



Joe , no me había dado cuenta de que eso era una casilla! Muchas gracias!


----------



## Kartal (23 Feb 2021)

No se puede acceder a Earth2 hasta las 18:00. Se viene update gordo? essence...?


----------



## mulleixion (23 Feb 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Alguien le ha sacado pasta a esto? Por que por lo que leo, es esto lo que os la está sacando a vosotros.



Te dejo esto por aquí


----------



## AK2 (23 Feb 2021)

Os voy leyendo más o menos. Me siento culpable como OP de no ir poniendo Updates jejejejeje pero es que estoy bastante liado con el trabajo.

A ver si pronto pongo resúmenes y me entero bien de todo lo que ha pasado porque me he perdido bastantes cosas.


----------



## Kartal (23 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> No se puede acceder a Earth2 hasta las 18:00. Se viene update gordo? essence...?



Ya se puede acceder de nuevo. Llegásteis a ver vosotros ese mensaje?


----------



## Kartal (23 Feb 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Os voy leyendo más o menos. Me siento culpable como OP de no ir poniendo Updates jejejejeje pero es que estoy bastante liado con el trabajo.
> 
> A ver si pronto pongo resúmenes y me entero bien de todo lo que ha pasado porque me he perdido bastantes cosas.



No te preocupes, el que se quiera poner al día que se lea las últimas páginas, las novedades más importantes se han ido compartiendo por aquí. Al menos hemos conseguido evitar las discusiones y los insultos durante varios días, algo es algo...


----------



## Silverado72 (23 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ya se puede acceder de nuevo. Llegásteis a ver vosotros ese mensaje?



Si, pero ya opera normalmente.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Feb 2021)

Os dejo este video que es interesante


----------



## Srlobo23 (23 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Me encantaría ayudarte pero no tengo ni idea de cuál puede ser el problema. Prueba con diferentes tarjetas si te es posible.



No soy usuario de varias tarjetas, qué le vamos a hacer... Gracias de todos modos por la respuesta.


----------



## Srlobo23 (23 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> A mi me paso lo mismo la semana pasada, en 3 días se solucionó solo, les mandé un mail y esto es lo que me contestaron
> 
> 
> Hi
> ...



Me tocará mandarles correo, pero perderé un tiempo valiosísimo. El caso es que la primera vez sí me dejó, así que entiendo que debe ser problema de ellos. 

He intentado hacer el pago de las tildes con tarjeta, por hacerlo desde otro menú por así decirlo, y tampoco! 

Como tengan muchos problemas similares, tendrán a mucha gente cabreada. Mal "negoci" si no permites que entre más pasta en tu empresa!!! 

Dame paciencia, Señor... Porque si me das fuerza... 

Gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## mulleixion (23 Feb 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Me tocará mandarles correo, pero perderé un tiempo valiosísimo. El caso es que la primera vez sí me dejó, así que entiendo que debe ser problema de ellos.
> 
> He intentado hacer el pago de las tildes con tarjeta, por hacerlo desde otro menú por así decirlo, y tampoco!
> 
> ...




Te recomiendo acceder al Discord oficial al canal # support-account y exponerles ahí tu problema. 

Si ves que no te echan una mano contacta mediante mensaje privado con alguno de los moderadores oficiales. Si no te desenvuelves bien en inglés existen dos moderadores que hablan castellano , en este caso sus nombres son Dim y Quetzalcoal , son dos chicos mexicanos. 

Quetzalcoal tiene mucho trabajo por lo que contacta mejor con Dim. 

Si pasadas 24 horas no has obtenido respuesta , házmelo saber e intento gestionartelo como favor. 


Un saludo


----------



## Carlos1 (23 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> *"Tirando de hemeroteca:
> 
> Todas las tiles generarán esencia y otros materiales de manera aleatoria, no obstante "si tienes tiles en un bosque sería descabellado y no sería lógico que esos tiles no dieran madera" Wolfgang, DEV.*




Pues no será por bosques en el mundo, hay trillones de parcelas vírgenes en los bosques ahora mismo y baratelis, todo dios yéndose a las mega ciudades y nadie haciéndose bosquimano.

Mi mujer dice que por si acaso ha pillado 4 parcelas perdidas en medio del Amazonas, XDD


----------



## mulleixion (23 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Pues no será por bosques en el mundo, hay trillones de parcelas vírgenes en los bosques ahora mismo y baratelis, todo dios yéndose a las mega ciudades y nadie haciéndose bosquimano.
> 
> Mi mujer dice que por si acaso ha pillado 4 parcelas perdidas en medio del Amazonas, XDD



Y por qué comprar en amazonas al precio que está pudiendo comprar las reservas de madera en Camerún ?


----------



## mulleixion (23 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Pues no será por bosques en el mundo, hay trillones de parcelas vírgenes en los bosques ahora mismo y baratelis, todo dios yéndose a las mega ciudades y nadie haciéndose bosquimano.
> 
> Mi mujer dice que por si acaso ha pillado 4 parcelas perdidas en medio del Amazonas, XDD




Earth 2

Mira Carlos. Aquí está barato. Más que amazonas seguro.


----------



## Kartal (23 Feb 2021)

En cuanto a los bosques, yo creo que una buena referencia que posiblemente tengan en cuenta son las zonas verdes tal como aparecen en el modo mapa de Google Maps y similares. Y de esas quedan muchas en los países europeos que siguen bien de precio.


----------



## Desmond Humes (23 Feb 2021)

@mulleixion , ¿cuanta veracidad le das al rumor de: _1 unidad de essence por cada baldosa al día_?
Yo no veía como iban a equilibrar, pero ese sistema me parece bastante bueno, lo de ponerlo todo aleatorio sonaba un poco a cachondeo.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> @mulleixion , ¿cuanta veracidad le das al rumor de: _1 unidad de essence por cada baldosa al día_?
> Yo no veía como iban a equilibrar, pero ese sistema me parece bastante bueno, lo de ponerlo todo aleatorio sonaba un poco a cachondeo.



Ese rumor es la primera vez que lo escucho. Veracidad 0. Los devs aún no han dicho nada. Además la esencia iba a ser aleatoria pero en principio no dijeron nada de que TODAS las tiles fuesen a dar esencia sin excepción. Creo recordar que dijeron que sería algo totalmente aleatorio en proporción 1 de 3 o 1 de 4


----------



## mulleixion (23 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> En cuanto a los bosques, yo creo que una buena referencia que posiblemente tengan en cuenta son las zonas verdes tal como aparecen en el modo mapa de Google Maps y similares. Y de esas quedan muchas en los países europeos que siguen bien de precio.



África mejor creo yo si solo vas a recurso de madera. Por precio . Nihue por ejemplo , no supera los 0,50


----------



## Kartal (23 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Por precio . Nihue por ejemplo , no supera los 0,50



Pero si miras Niue con el modo Map no tiene zonas verdes, aunque luego en modo satélite sí que se vean. Si eso lo van a tener en cuenta entonces sería mejor Armenia y Bosnia.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pero si miras Niue con el modo Map no tiene zonas verdes, aunque luego en modo satélite sí que se vean. Si eso lo van a tener en cuenta entonces sería mejor Armenia y Bosnia.



Los devs ya dijeron que los jugadores se basasen en el modo de vista satelital y no en el mapa.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Los devs ya dijeron que los jugadores se basasen en el modo de vista satelital y no en el mapa.


----------



## Desmond Humes (23 Feb 2021)

A mi el rumor me pareció bastante creíble, le veo mucho sentido.


Aunque también puede ser alguien que se haya inventado el símbolo del essence y ese "per day".


----------



## Kartal (23 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Los devs ya dijeron que los jugadores se basasen en el modo de vista satelital y no en el mapa.



Sí, pero se referían a cuando hay diferencia entre ambas vistas, por ejemplo en islas perdidas depende de cómo lo mires puedes estar comprando en agua o en tierra. En esos casos sí que es mejor la vista satélite.

Es poco probable que vayan a poner recursos de madera con cada pinar o arbolito que haya en el mundo, mientras que con esas zonas boscosas bien definidas sería más fácil implementarlos.

Sea como sea, pronto saldremos de dudas.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Sí, pero se referían a cuando hay diferencia entre ambas vistas, por ejemplo en islas perdidas depende de cómo lo mires puedes estar comprando en agua o en tierra. En esos casos sí que es mejor la vista satélite.
> 
> Es poco probable que vayan a poner recursos de madera con cada pinar o arbolito que haya en el mundo, mientras que con esas zonas boscosas bien definidas sería más fácil implementarlos.
> 
> Sea como sea, pronto saldremos de dudas.




Madera - Camerún


----------



## Kartal (23 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Madera - Camerún



Si no digo que no, seguro que hay mucha, pero si alguien quiere afinar el tiro y tener más posibilidades de recibir ese tipo de recurso, dentro de Camerún o de otro país sería más lógico comprar en las zonas verdes tal como aparecen en el modo mapa de mapbox que se utiliza en Earth 2.


----------



## Carlos1 (23 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Earth 2
> 
> Mira Carlos. Aquí está barato. Más que amazonas seguro.



Muchas gracias por ese dato mulleixion.

Lo de mi mujer pues cosas de ella, por eso mismo tenemos cuentas de Earth separadas, a ella le da por cierto tipo de compras y a mi por otras, espero que de aquí a 4-5 años hayamos acertado en algo, XDD


----------



## Silverado72 (23 Feb 2021)

Una transacción llamativa. No estoy muy seguro de que ventaja creia obtener, pero parece una operación endogamica de una misma persona. Me la he encontrado mirando la propiedad que esta ahora a la venta nuevamente


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Una transacción llamativa. No estoy muy seguro de que ventaja creia obtener, pero parece una operación endogamica de una misma persona. Me la he encontrado mirando la propiedad que esta ahora a la venta nuevamente
> Ver archivo adjunto 581090




Ha habido muchos timos así por lo visto, se cambiaban el nombre de usuario por "Fulanito te ha hecho una puja de 500$" por ejemplo, la puja verdadera es de 0.01 y mucha gente ha debido caer, de hecho dicen que tardan tanto en hacer los reembolsos de dinero porque los hacen uno a uno para estudiar cada cuenta y que no sea una de estas.

No sé, hay que estar mas atento, y fijarse

Yo tengo una cuenta que como me la miren, si siguen ese criterio me la pueden bloquear, quería regalarla, pero como no sólo han quitado paypal, si no que además te piden tu dirección y yo no quiero que quede nada de eso en esa cuenta lo hice así:

Le puse de referido, para que tuviese unos céntimos y con esos céntimos pujé por mis propiedades y se las vendí, asi que si lo ve alguien le va a parecer raro, como es poco ya veremos mas adelante qué pasa


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ya se puede acceder de nuevo. Llegásteis a ver vosotros ese mensaje?



yo lo que no he visto en ningún momento es lo azul, lo de los recursos ¿lo visteis en el pc?


----------



## Le Fanu (24 Feb 2021)

Los que han impulsado la ciudad de Tian han puesto esto en su Discord. Seguramente sea humo, pero si se mete Elon y pone un simple tuit confirmándolo, esto pega el pelotazo. Sus followers son como una secta.


----------



## Cyrote de Bergerac (24 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ya hemos visto tu compra compañero. Bienvenido a Expocity. No tienes de que preocuparte . Esa extensión en la que has comprado es el núcleo de la lente izquierda de unas gafas VR. Tal y como auguramos en menos de 7 días estarás rodeado lo más seguro. Todas las linea tiradas son simplemente para asegurarnos la malla o estructura de la gafa para darle el mismo tamaño. Lo hicimos a conciencia . No tiramos líneas tontamente para perder dinero , eso te lo puedo asegurar.
> 
> Además con lo que la gente no cuenta es para empezar con que mi amigo Techops me ayuda en todo. Si te fijas un poco más abajo hay comprado un lago. Ese lago es del hijo de Techops , si, su hijo. Y el ha comprado al lado haciendo un símbolo de Ethereum .
> 
> ...



Esas compras inútiles yo diría que son de aguilillas que piensan ganar dinero cuando otro que quiera completar el recuadro les compre sus cuadraditos al precio que ellos digan.

A ver si un día de estos me paso por el discord, servicio del que ni cuenta tengo. Ando metido en demasiadas cosas y no me da la vida.


¿Alguien me podría echar una mano y poner localizaciones de minas no muy masificadas? No tengo ni una y parece ser por lo que he leído en este mismo hilo que finalmente van a implementar los recursos donde realmente los hay.


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Esas compras inútiles yo diría que son de aguilillas que piensan ganar dinero cuando otro que quiera completar el recuadro les compre sus cuadraditos al precio que ellos digan.
> 
> A ver si un día de estos me paso por el discord, servicio del que ni cuenta tengo. Ando metido en demasiadas cosas y no me da la vida.
> 
> ...




yo tengo baratitos aqui oro a 0.5 o así están

Earth 2

y aquí uranio

Earth 2

EDITO que parece que vendo y no, sólo pongo donde cogí algo


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Los que han impulsado la ciudad de Tian han puesto esto en su Discord. Seguramente sea humo, pero si se mete Elon y pone un simple tuit confirmándolo, esto pega el pelotazo. Sus followers son como una secta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 581117



Gracias por el aviso!
están haciendo una publi muy agresiva ¿tú te lo crees?
EDIT: voy pensando y si yo fuera Elon Musk y me gustara el proyecto lo haría yo


----------



## Cyrote de Bergerac (24 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> yo tengo baratitos aqui oro a 0.5 o así están
> 
> Earth 2
> 
> ...



Gracias, he comprado en ambos sitios poniendo tu código.


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Gracias, he comprado en ambos sitios poniendo tu código.



Gracias!!!


----------



## Srlobo23 (24 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Te recomiendo acceder al Discord oficial al canal # support-account y exponerles ahí tu problema.
> 
> Si ves que no te echan una mano contacta mediante mensaje privado con alguno de los moderadores oficiales. Si no te desenvuelves bien en inglés existen dos moderadores que hablan castellano , en este caso sus nombres son Dim y Quetzalcoal , son dos chicos mexicanos.
> 
> ...



Ok, gracias. En principio me ha dejado, pero he tenido que intentarlo varias veces y de diferentes formas. El caso es que por ahora el dinero no aparece en mi cuenta del juego, he leído a algún otro usuario que decía que le había tardado unas 24h. Me parece un poco lamentable cuando a mi la pasta ya me la han quitado de mi cuenta pero bueno...


----------



## Srlobo23 (24 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Los que han impulsado la ciudad de Tian han puesto esto en su Discord. Seguramente sea humo, pero si se mete Elon y pone un simple tuit confirmándolo, esto pega el pelotazo. Sus followers son como una secta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 581117



Y por dónde cae esa ciudad? Tenemos ubicación?? Gracias.


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Y por dónde cae esa ciudad? Tenemos ubicación?? Gracias.



creo que es ésta , pero segura no estoy, en Bután

Earth 2


----------



## mulleixion (24 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Esas compras inútiles yo diría que son de aguilillas que piensan ganar dinero cuando otro que quiera completar el recuadro les compre sus cuadraditos al precio que ellos digan.
> 
> A ver si un día de estos me paso por el discord, servicio del que ni cuenta tengo. Ando metido en demasiadas cosas y no me da la vida.
> 
> ...




Earth 2 ORO 
Earth 2 ORO 
Earth 2 MADERA ( OASIS MEGACITY ZONA CAMERUN BARATITA 
Earth 2 CANTERA PIEDR
Earth 2 PETRO
Earth 2 PETROL 
Earth 2 PETROL 
Earth 2 PETROL 
Earth 2 PETROL 

ahi van las mías. 
5432LA)2PETROL 5


----------



## D_M (24 Feb 2021)

*OFERTAS 24/02/2021 (ORDENADAS POR PRECIO DEL MAS BARATO AL MAS CARO):

PRECIO %DESCUENTO CLASE PAIS URL*
$1,58 24,04% 2 Yemen Earth 2
$1,80 35,61% 2 Bulgaria Earth 2
$2,04 20,62% 2 Bangladesh Earth 2
$2,04 24,72% 2 Sri Lanka Earth 2
$3,28 36,43% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$3,60 29,96% 2 Bangladesh Earth 2
$4,08 43,10% 2 Russia Earth 2
$4,43 13,65% 1 North Macedonia Earth 2
$4,56 32,74% 2 Sri Lanka Earth 2
$4,80 44,89% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$4,99 39,22% 2 Bolivia Earth 2
$5,64 26,18% 2 British Virgin Islands Earth 2
$5,99 18,61% 1 Morocco Earth 2
$6,43 44,62% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$6,55 11,25% 1 Solomon Islands Earth 2
$7,20 44,87% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$7,25 7,99% 1 Ukraine Earth 2
$7,99 15,72% 1 Nauru Earth 2
$8,40 19,77% 2 Laos Earth 2
$9,60 15,42% 1 Romania Earth 2
$11,99 44,21% 2 Indonesia Earth 2
$11,99 44,28% 2 Russia Earth 2
$14,27 50,78% 3 South Korea Earth 2
$15,60 15,77% 2 Greece Earth 2
$16,20 34,23% 2 Bolivia Earth 2
$16,22 35,43% 2 China Earth 2
$21,05 51,08% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$21,24 44,28% 2 Thailand Earth 2
$21,60 34,47% 2 Papua New Guinea Earth 2
$23,40 29,22% 2 Laos Earth 2
$29,99 50,79% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$41,99 52,52% 2 Japan Earth 2
$42,60 43,54% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$53,99 60,32% 2 Netherlands Earth 2
$53,99 51,86% 2 India Earth 2
$83,99 54,81% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$169,99 63,06% 2 Turkey Earth 2


----------



## Desmond Humes (24 Feb 2021)

Si alguien tiene baldosas* "morralla"* de las que se arrepiente haber comprado o que le estorben, que me escriba privado.
Compro. O cambio por baldosas clase 1 Mónaco (mar).
Da igual país o como estén distribuidas.


----------



## BigJoe (24 Feb 2021)

No os quiero poner de bajón, pero hay casos de crowfundings de mundos virtuales que empezaron de manera casi idéntica a Earth2, donde sus desarrolladores tambien "daban la cara" y terminó siendo un fiasco apa mucha gente que había comprado terrenos virtuales del juego, 

Recemos para que esto no sea Chronicles of Elyria 2.0


----------



## Desmond Humes (24 Feb 2021)

Yo estoy jugando mucho la carta de Gibraltar desde hace unas semanas... Esta mañana acabo de hacer un all-in importante.
El jefe Dorkslayer está vendiendo algunos terrenos en el peñón y le he comprado unas baldosas. 
Esto va a ser puerta grande o enfermería


----------



## Kartal (24 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo estoy jugando mucho la carta de Gibraltar desde hace unas semanas... Esta mañana acabo de hacer un all-in importante.
> El jefe Dorkslayer está vendiendo algunos terrenos en el peñón y le he comprado unas baldosas.
> Esto va a ser puerta grande o enfermería



A mí me gusta que tengamos diferentes estrategias, creo que todos podemos aprender mucho unos de otros. Gracias por compartirlo y espero que te salga bien. Lo cierto es que Gibraltar se convirtió muy rápidamente en uno de los lugares más emblemáticos de Earth 2. Aunque la Ciudad de esa gente creo que la iban a hacer en el mar, yo también preferiría tener tiles en el Peñón. Cuando lo miré hace semanas estaba todo petadísimo ya.


----------



## D_M (24 Feb 2021)

El otro día me comentaba uno en Discord este juego de estrategia y comentaba lo que molaría si llegan a hacer de Earth2 algo parecido o mejor incluso. Me mola los gráficos que tiene y es el típico juego que no empiezo a jugar porque sino sé que me puedo tirar horas y horas jugando, aparte de que mola más jugando con dinero real como en Earth2:


----------



## Kartal (24 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> El otro día me comentaba uno en Discord este juego de estrategia y comentaba lo que molaría si llegan a hacer de Earth2 algo parecido o mejor incluso. Me mola los gráficos que tiene y es el típico juego que no empiezo a jugar porque sino sé que me puedo tirar horas y horas jugando, aparte de que mola más jugando con dinero real como en Earth2:



¿Dónde hay que firmar? 

Lo alucinante es que Earth2 puede llegar a ser eso y mucho más, aunque habrá que armarse de paciencia.


----------



## Visrul (24 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Esas compras inútiles yo diría que son de aguilillas que piensan ganar dinero cuando otro que quiera completar el recuadro les compre sus cuadraditos al precio que ellos digan.
> A ver si un día de estos me paso por el discord, servicio del que ni cuenta tengo. Ando metido en demasiadas cosas y no me da la vida.
> ¿Alguien me podría echar una mano y poner localizaciones de minas no muy masificadas? No tengo ni una y parece ser por lo que he leído en este mismo hilo que finalmente van a implementar los recursos donde realmente los hay.



Hola, te pongo enlaces a dos post míos en éste mismo hilo dónde daba algunas localizaciones interesantes a buen precio:
Hilo de EARTH 2.io (editado con información básica como guía rápida) | Página 57 | Burbuja.info 
*  Hilo de EARTH 2.io (editado con información básica como guía rápida) | Página 106 | Burbuja.info *
A ver si te sirven de ayuda. Las más baratas están en la de la página 57, aunque alguna buena también aparece en el otro.
Un saludo


----------



## EXTOUAREG (24 Feb 2021)

Llevo dos semanas sin poder entrar a mi cuenta Earth 2, creé otra cuenta para mi hermano que quería comprar algunas baldosas y lo hice con el mismo navegador, debe ser que se solaparon las cuentas, la mía con la nueva y se han quedado enganchadas, he escrito a los moderadores de Discord y enviado un correo y me han dicho que lo estan solucionando pero llevo esperando ya una semana, alguien más ha tenido esta situación? Tened cuidado porque te quedas sin acceso y te jodes.


----------



## Kartal (24 Feb 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Llevo dos semanas sin poder entrar a mi cuenta Earth 2, creé otra cuenta para mi hermano que quería comprar algunas baldosas y lo hice con el mismo navegador, debe ser que se solaparon las cuentas, la mía con la nueva y se han quedado enganchadas, he escrito a los moderadores de Discord y enviado un correo y me han dicho que lo estan solucionando pero llevo esperando ya una semana, alguien más ha tenido esta situación? Tened cuidado porque te quedas sin acceso y te jodes.



¿Has intentado entrar desde otro dispositivo? Por ejemplo, desde tu móvil sin conectarte al WiFi de casa... ¿Has probado a borrar las cookies?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (24 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Has intentado entrar desde otro dispositivo? Por ejemplo, desde tu móvil sin conectarte al WiFi de casa... ¿Has probado a borrar las cookies?



Sí lo he hecho todo, eso mismo me dijeron los moderadores de Discord. No me importa esperar pero es que tardan muchísimo, es bastante inaceptable.


----------



## Kartal (24 Feb 2021)

Sobre los puntos azules...


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Sobre los puntos azules...



Que dice


----------



## EYE (24 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo estoy jugando mucho la carta de Gibraltar desde hace unas semanas... Esta mañana acabo de hacer un all-in importante.
> El jefe Dorkslayer está vendiendo algunos terrenos en el peñón y le he comprado unas baldosas.
> Esto va a ser puerta grande o enfermería




Creo que es mejor opción `Ciudad Pokemon´ (glups)


----------



## Desmond Humes (24 Feb 2021)

EYE dijo:


> Creo que es mejor opción `Ciudad Pokemon´ (glups)




Pues... poca broma abuelo, que se ha petado en menos de dos semanas










Resulta enternecedor que te burles de eso, cuando por ignorancia desconoces el pastizal que mueven esos frikis, lol.







Corre, corre a censar tus propiedades, no vaya a ser que no tengas derecho a voto. Luego vienes a por más.


----------



## BigJoe (24 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> El otro día me comentaba uno en Discord este juego de estrategia y comentaba lo que molaría si llegan a hacer de Earth2 algo parecido o mejor incluso. Me mola los gráficos que tiene y es el típico juego que no empiezo a jugar porque sino sé que me puedo tirar horas y horas jugando, aparte de que mola más jugando con dinero real como en Earth2:



Una opción que estoy contemplando, y es puramente especulativa, es que el mapa y los terrenos sean "uno" pero que por cada partida entre jugadores ese mapa este limpio y sean ellos quienes juegan en esos mapas.

Es decir, imaginate la isla de Fortnite, ahora mismo hay 3186849 partidas en ese mismo mapa, cada uno con sus propias construcciones y partidas. 

No tiene por qué ser un único mundo virtual con lso mismos cambios afectando a todso por igual.


----------



## Carlos1 (24 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Los que han impulsado la ciudad de Tian han puesto esto en su Discord. Seguramente sea humo, pero si se mete Elon y pone un simple tuit confirmándolo, esto pega el pelotazo. Sus followers son como una secta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 581117




Justamente ayer he pillado unas parcelillas en esa mega ciudad, hay que alimentar a la bestia como sea.


----------



## Le Fanu (24 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Gracias por el aviso!
> están haciendo una publi muy agresiva ¿tú te lo crees?
> EDIT: voy pensando y si yo fuera Elon Musk y me gustara el proyecto lo haría yo



No. Solo me creeré que Elon está dentro cuando lo confirme él directamente.



Srlobo23 dijo:


> Y por dónde cae esa ciudad? Tenemos ubicación?? Gracias.



Tian: Earth 2



Elbrujo dijo:


> Que dice



El becario, a la puta calle por hacer cosas de becario.


----------



## Desmond Humes (24 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Una opción que estoy contemplando, y es puramente especulativa, es que el mapa y los terrenos sean "uno" pero que por cada partida entre jugadores ese mapa este limpio y sean ellos quienes juegan en esos mapas.
> 
> Es decir, imaginate la isla de Fortnite, ahora mismo hay 3186849 partidas en ese mismo mapa, cada uno con sus propias construcciones y partidas.
> 
> No tiene por qué ser un único mundo virtual con lso mismos cambios afectando a todso por igual.




Así es, parece que habrá opción para desactivar la visión de edificios colindantes, con el objetivo de que no se bloqueen las vistas. Es similar a lo que comentas.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Una opción que estoy contemplando, y es puramente especulativa, es que el mapa y los terrenos sean "uno" pero que por cada partida entre jugadores ese mapa este limpio y sean ellos quienes juegan en esos mapas.
> 
> Es decir, imaginate la isla de Fortnite, ahora mismo hay 3186849 partidas en ese mismo mapa, cada uno con sus propias construcciones y partidas.
> 
> No tiene por qué ser un único mundo virtual con lso mismos cambios afectando a todso por igual.



No tiene por qué ser un mapa limpio, me explico:

Como se ha dicho, los viajes (a parte del teleport) van a ser reales, es decir, que si tú entras a jugar en tu parcela de España no vas a poder ir de golpe o en un salto a África. Ni de Madrid a Barcelona vamos. Eso conlleva a que el mapa ya de por sí es "limitado", o que si quieres ir de Madrid a Barcelona vas a tardar un güevo por lo que el mapa se puede cargar continuamente.


----------



## antoniussss (24 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> El otro día me comentaba uno en Discord este juego de estrategia y comentaba lo que molaría si llegan a hacer de Earth2 algo parecido o mejor incluso. Me mola los gráficos que tiene y es el típico juego que no empiezo a jugar porque sino sé que me puedo tirar horas y horas jugando, aparte de que mola más jugando con dinero real como en Earth2:



Anno 1900 mola más


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Así es, parece que habrá opción para desactivar la visión de edificios colindantes, con el objetivo de que no se bloqueen las vistas. Es similar a lo que comentas.



Vaya por Dios, yo estaba pensando no construir nada en mis 4 tiles en medio de VB para que me paguéis por tener una plaza de pueblo, que estáis ahí apelotonados


----------



## Le Fanu (24 Feb 2021)

Sobre Dubai y retiradas...

Resumen para @Elbrujo: 
- Dubai cerrado hasta que solucionen las auto compras mediante bots (nos beneficia)
- E2Theboss dice que ha pedido retirar 116.000 dólares y que se den vida 
- Shane le responde que se ponga a la cola.


----------



## Carlos1 (24 Feb 2021)

A ver si se hace realidad:

*Ether City. Cryptocurrency Withdrawal. Earth2*


----------



## Carlos1 (24 Feb 2021)

Ojito con las MEGA CIUDADES, se revalorizan bastante bien día a día en comparación a otra tipo de compras, lógicamente depende del país, pero se ve que ahora misma están de moda.


----------



## Le Fanu (24 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Ojito con las MEGA CIUDADES, se revalorizan bastante bien día a día en comparación a otra tipo de compras, lógicamente depende del país, pero se ve que ahora misma están de moda.



Joder, sí, pero es que hay cienes y cienes. Ahí me surge la disyuntiva de si invertir en todas, lo que implica pocas tiles, o centrarse en algunas solo, que posibilita más tiles por ciudad. Yo tengo un cacao ya en el profile... Espero que actualicen esto para poder organizarse mejor.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Sobre Dubai y retiradas...
> 
> Resumen para @Elbrujo:
> - Dubai cerrado hasta que solucionen las auto compras mediante bots (nos beneficia)
> ...



Un aplauso para ellos.


----------



## Silverado72 (24 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Joder, sí, pero es que hay cienes y cienes. Ahí me surge la disyuntiva de si invertir en todas, lo que implica pocas tiles, o centrarse en algunas solo, que posibilita más tiles por ciudad. Yo tengo un cacao ya en el profile... Espero que actualicen esto para poder organizarse mejor.



Si, unas carpetas para poner las minas, Villa Burbuja, Calopolis, Isla Burbuja, Rabaul, Islas del Pacífico megaciudades...me vendrían muy bien.


----------



## talosweb (24 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Joder, sí, pero es que hay cienes y cienes. Ahí me surge la disyuntiva de si invertir en todas, lo que implica pocas tiles, o centrarse en algunas solo, que posibilita más tiles por ciudad. Yo tengo un cacao ya en el profile... Espero que actualicen esto para poder organizarse mejor.



Mi opción es la 2 sin duda 

Pon que algunas se revaloricen un webo pero solo tienes 4 tiles... en ninguna vas a poder construir nada digamos “grande”. Por otro lado, la revalorización de una inversión relativamente pequeña, aunque consigas un x10, es limitada. Prefiero concentrar la inversión en un punto y si acierto... pelotazo que te crió  Además, siempre tendrás una parcela grande para poner la piscina y barbacoa sin estrecheces, jejejej


----------



## talosweb (24 Feb 2021)

Por cierto....

Seríamos capaces de coordinar las compras en Dubái antes del dÍa que lo abran?? Imagino que cada uno tendrá su estrategia pero lo mismo es buena idea que los que vayamos a intentar pillar cacho, nos pongamos de acuerdo en dónde y cómo. Un VillaBurbuja II pero planificado con un poco de anterioridad con un plano urbanístico medianamente definido...

Sabéis como yo que en el primer minuto va a estar decidido quien paga 0,10 cent/tile y compra Clase 1. Es más, yo creo que en cuestión de segundos se pasará a clase 2 y el precio será tb más elevado...

Quizás la idea sería definir previamente en qué parte del país queremos comprar teniendo en cuenta las zonas más pobladas en Tierra1 serán las más solicitadas en un primer momento y dónde habrá más follón de ordenes de compra cruzadas.

¿Cómo veríais que dijéramos qué cantidad de tiles queremos comprar cada uno, hacemos un plano con lo que salga de ahí (como si fuera una ciudad)y nos asignamos las tiles en concreto por las que cada uno tiene que pujar ese día? 

Evitaríamos ordenes de compras cruzadas, al menos entre nosotros, y al final de todo, estaríamos más o menos juntos unos de otros. No sé si me explico...

Por otro lado, lo mismo preferís que cada perrito se lama su ci...to, que me parece bien, pero si hay una sola persona que quiera intentar coordinarse con alguien... aquí me tenéis  El lugar donde comprar lo decidiríamos juntos


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2021)

¿sólo se abrirá Dubai? o todos los emiratos?


----------



## Kartal (24 Feb 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Por cierto....
> 
> Seríamos capaces de coordinar las compras en Dubái antes del dÍa que lo abran?? Imagino que cada uno tendrá su estrategia pero lo mismo es buena idea que los que vayamos a intentar pillar cacho, nos pongamos de acuerdo en dónde y cómo. Un VillaBurbuja II pero planificado con un poco de anterioridad con un plano urbanístico medianamente definido...
> 
> ...



Me parece una muy buena idea, aunque algo difícil de llevar a la práctica. Yo también había pensado buscar un localización guapa pero menos concurrida que Abu Dhabi o Dubai.

Pero se puede hablar de todas formas...


----------



## BigJoe (24 Feb 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Por cierto....
> 
> Seríamos capaces de coordinar las compras en Dubái antes del dÍa que lo abran?? Imagino que cada uno tendrá su estrategia pero lo mismo es buena idea que los que vayamos a intentar pillar cacho, nos pongamos de acuerdo en dónde y cómo. Un VillaBurbuja II pero planificado con un poco de anterioridad con un plano urbanístico medianamente definido...
> 
> ...



Cuando abran Dubai va a ser una merienda de negros, en serio, la <gente comprará tanto como le permitan


----------



## GeniusForce (24 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Cuando abran Dubai va a ser una merienda de negros, en serio, la <gente comprará tanto como le permitan



Pienso igual que tu, una carniceria de ver quien pilla mas cacho antes, petara la web seguro


----------



## GeniusForce (24 Feb 2021)

¿alguien a utilizado la visa para ponerse credito??, a mi no me funciono antes de ayer, el banco si me acepto la transaccion pero fallo la parte de estos webones y me dejo acojonado porque se quedo pillada la operacion 24 horas, parece que se ha arreglado y esta cancelada por lo que veo hoy.


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2021)

Mierda he probado a comprar en un Emirato y me marcaba 0.156 lo juro, como me ha pasado muchas veces le he dado a comprar pensando que me diría que no, y he comprado a a casi 0.7, la verdad al darle a pagar no me he fijado pero en la primera selección salía la cuenta bien a 0.156
Joer que lo tenía para Dubai!!! Tened cuidado




GeniusForce dijo:


> ¿alguien a utilizado la visa para ponerse credito??, a mi no me funciono antes de ayer, el banco si me acepto la transaccion pero fallo la parte de estos webones y me dejo acojonado porque se quedo pillada la operacion 24 horas, parece que se ha arreglado y esta cancelada por lo que veo hoy.



Sí , yo metí hace unos días sin problemas cuando ya pedían dirección, salió el crédito en el acto

Esperemos a ver si alguien más


----------



## GeniusForce (24 Feb 2021)

Desde que quitaron paypal esto va fatal y necesito tener credito para cuando salga Dubai.



talosweb dijo:


> Por cierto....
> 
> Seríamos capaces de coordinar las compras en Dubái antes del dÍa que lo abran?? Imagino que cada uno tendrá su estrategia pero lo mismo es buena idea que los que vayamos a intentar pillar cacho, nos pongamos de acuerdo en dónde y cómo. Un VillaBurbuja II pero planificado con un poco de anterioridad con un plano urbanístico medianamente definido...
> 
> ...




Veo bien lo que dices sobre Dubai de juntarnos en un punto y ver que quiere cada uno. A la tercera va la vencida y Trazamos una ciudad mas logica urbanisticamente.


----------



## mulleixion (24 Feb 2021)

Nosotros ( unos cuantos españoles ) ya tenemos un sitio para comprar en Dubai. 

Si queréis uniros pasaos 

Join the Discord Server!

Cuando se acerque la apertura diremos la ubicación


----------



## GeniusForce (24 Feb 2021)

No quiero tener mucho credito porque con el vicio de clicar tiles en tantas ciudades me lo gasto rapido y me estoy conteniendo


----------



## GeniusForce (24 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Nosotros ( unos cuantos españoles ) ya tenemos un sitio para comprar en Dubai.
> 
> Si queréis uniros pasaos
> 
> ...



Gracias , ya estoy dentro y os leo.


----------



## mulleixion (24 Feb 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Gracias , ya estoy dentro y os leo.



Lo dicho. La pasaremos cuando salga porque sabemos que hay otra gente por ahi haciendo o con intención de hacer megaciudades y tampoco queremos que nos pisen


----------



## talosweb (24 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Lo dicho. La pasaremos cuando salga porque sabemos que hay otra gente por ahi haciendo o con intención de hacer megaciudades y tampoco queremos que nos pisen



Pero tenéis pensado en como organizarnos para comprar todos en la misma zona pero no en el mismo punto?? No quisiera que 2 personas estuvieran intentando pillar las mismas tiles...

Y va a ser tan tan rápido que no va a haber tiempo de mirar el mapa, ver donde ha comprado Fulano y Mengano, y comprar las de al lado...  Intuyo que habrá que tener seleccionadas las tiles antes del final de la cuenta atrás y clickar como si no hubiera un mañana en el mismo momento que la cuenta atrás llega a 0... no creo que haya de hecho segundas oportunidades para elegir una segunda parcela... o al menos, no al precio y clase inicial


----------



## mulleixion (24 Feb 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Pero tenéis pensado en como organizarnos para comprar todos en la misma zona pero no en el mismo punto?? No quisiera que 2 personas estuvieran intentando pillar las mismas tiles...
> 
> Y va a ser tan tan rápido que no va a haber tiempo de mirar el mapa, ver donde ha comprado Fulano y Mengano, y comprar las de al lado...  Intuyo que habrá que tener seleccionadas las tiles antes del final de la cuenta atrás y clickar como si no hubiera un mañana en el mismo momento que la cuenta atrás llega a 0... no creo que haya de hecho segundas oportunidades para elegir una segunda parcela... o al menos, no al precio y clase inicial





La zona elegida es amplia , y con poca probabilidad de pisarnos entre nosotros. No es una zona popular pero si estratégica.


----------



## Srlobo23 (25 Feb 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> ¿alguien a utilizado la visa para ponerse credito??, a mi no me funciono antes de ayer, el banco si me acepto la transaccion pero fallo la parte de estos webones y me dejo acojonado porque se quedo pillada la operacion 24 horas, parece que se ha arreglado y esta cancelada por lo que veo hoy.



Justo el mismo problema he tenido desde el fin de semana. Le pregunté al banco y me dio un numero de error y me dijo que era culpa de ellos


GeniusForce dijo:


> ¿alguien a utilizado la visa para ponerse credito??, a mi no me funciono antes de ayer, el banco si me acepto la transaccion pero fallo la parte de estos webones y me dejo acojonado porque se quedo pillada la operacion 24 horas, parece que se ha arreglado y esta cancelada por lo que veo hoy.



Justo tengo he tenido el mismo problema desde el fin de semana. Les mandé un correo y me dijeron que lo consultara con mi banco. Le mando un correo al banco (tras haberme dado ok al pago, me aparecia el movimiento hecho), y me tipifica el error con un n° de error. Me dice que hable con la empresa donde estoy haciendo el pago. mando correo nuevamente a support con pantallazo de la respuesta de mi banco y me vuelven a decir que hable con mi proveedor de la tarjeta. Total, lo he vuelto a intentar hace un momento y al principio no, pero en cosa de 10 minutos de haber cerrado sesión, entré para otra cosa y me encontré con que me habían cargado el saldo.


----------



## Cyrote de Bergerac (25 Feb 2021)

Echando un ojo otra vez al canal de youtube de Nathaniel encontré un video de 2016 en el que muestra un sistema de generación de terreno a partir de imágenes de satélite:

"Satellite images and heightmaps can be converted into your game universe"

Las casas las habrá puesto a mano, claro está, pero como teaser está bastante bien.

Ya me imagino con mi Lambo rugiendo por el poblado chabolista que construya en Villaburbuja, con los Chichos sonando de fondo.



mulleixion dijo:


> Earth 2 ORO
> Earth 2 ORO
> Earth 2 MADERA ( OASIS MEGACITY ZONA CAMERUN BARATITA
> Earth 2 CANTERA PIEDR
> ...



Gracias, he hecho varias compras con tu código (o con el que creo que es).


----------



## mulleixion (25 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Echando un ojo otra vez al canal de youtube de Nathaniel encontré un video de 2016 en el que muestra un sistema de generación de terreno a partir de imágenes de satélite:
> 
> "Satellite images and heightmaps can be converted into your game universe"
> 
> ...




Y lo he recibido si! Gracias a ti. Respecto a Nathaniel y Ferrán que es nuestro desarrollador español creo que te voy a pasar un par de vídeos.


----------



## Kartal (25 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Echando un ojo otra vez al canal de youtube de Nathaniel encontré un video de 2016 en el que muestra un sistema de generación de terreno a partir de imágenes de satélite:
> 
> "Satellite images and heightmaps can be converted into your game universe"
> 
> ...



Pues como sea algo mínimamente parecido a eso va a resultar que poner calles no era tan mala idea...


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

Más allá de cómo se verá el juego al final, si será bonito, si nos forraremos o si podremos recuperar lo invertido, etc. estamos viviendo el desarrollo de un videojuego de lo más ambicioso (si no el que más).
Ver cómo ha nacido, la adopción que ha tenido, cómo lo desarrollan, los problemas que están teniendo y cómo los resuelven, el feedback con los jugadores, creación de ciudades o clanes, ver cómo evoluciona todo y hasta donde llega al final... sea como sea que acabe este tema, es un viaje apasionante el que estamos viviendo, disfrutémoslo.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

Si AMC llega a $100 me pillo 2.000 tiles en Villa Burbuja.


----------



## Kartal (25 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Si AMC llega a $100 me pillo 2.000 tiles en Villa Burbuja *usando el código de Kartal*



Te lo he arreglado


----------



## Kartal (25 Feb 2021)

Por si os preguntáis cómo ha triunfado tanto Earth2 en Italia, aquí tenéis un motivo...


Earth 2 La Terra in versione virtuale


----------



## D_M (25 Feb 2021)

*OFERTAS 25/02/2021 (de la más barata a la más cara):*

PRECIO %DESCUENTO CLASE PAIS URL
$11,88 18,57% 2 Marshall Islands Earth 2
$11,99 44,54% 2 Indonesia Earth 2
$11,99 44,44% 2 Russia Earth 2
$14,27 51,51% 3 South Korea Earth 2
$14,78 35,18% 2 Antartica Earth 2
$15,60 16,04% 2 Greece Earth 2
$16,17 41,60% 2 Cyprus Earth 2
$16,20 57,55% 2 Bolivia Earth 2
$16,22 35,81% 2 China Earth 2
$17,99 49,45% 2 Japan Earth 2
$17,99 58,41% 2 Norway Earth 2
$21,05 51,25% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$21,24 44,60% 2 Thailand Earth 2
$21,60 35,27% 2 Papua New Guinea Earth 2
$22,80 54,73% 2 Russia Earth 2
$23,40 30,11% 2 Laos Earth 2
$23,99 35,61% 2 Bulgaria Earth 2
$29,99 51,39% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$31,20 54,57% 3 South Korea Earth 2
$42,60 42,60% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$53,21 46,73% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$53,99 60,43% 2 Netherlands Earth 2
$83,99 54,97% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$169,99 63,18% 2 Turkey Earth 2


----------



## BigJoe (25 Feb 2021)

No entiendo como hay tan poco seguimeitno en ForoCoches, donde por cierto nadie les ha hablado de VillaBurbuja

Siendo 100x más de usuarios hay un cuarto del interés, con lo que nos podríamos beneficiar juntos

PD: Si no he intervenido en ese hilo pidiendo colaboración es porque no tengo cuenta (o tenía, y varias, y todas DEP por Newtrolas)


----------



## pepita (25 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Si AMC llega a $100 me pillo 2.000 tiles en Villa Burbuja.



¿qué es AMC? 


He intentado pagar lo que me gasté ayer sin querer en un Emirato y no funciona el pago, dice vuelva a intentarlo mas tarde


----------



## EYE (25 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Si AMC llega a $100 me pillo 2.000 tiles en Villa Burbuja.



Eres la primera persona que veo sonreír al confirmar que va a ser estafado.


----------



## pepita (25 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> No entiendo como hay tan poco seguimeitno en ForoCoches, donde por cierto nadie les ha hablado de VillaBurbuja
> 
> Siendo 100x más de usuarios hay un cuarto del interés, con lo que nos podríamos beneficiar juntos
> 
> PD: Si no he intervenido en ese hilo pidiendo colaboración es porque no tengo cuenta (o tenía, y varias, y todas DEP por Newtrolas)



porque nadie tendremos cuenta, alguien debería decirlo en los grupos de facebook también, o igual podiamo0s ponernos en el nombre todos "Unete a Villa Burbuja" o algo así, para cuando nos cotillen las tiles


----------



## pepita (25 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿qué es AMC?
> 
> 
> He intentado pagar lo que me gasté ayer sin querer en un Emirato y no funciona el pago, dice vuelva a intentarlo mas tarde



A la tercera va la vencida, me ha aceptado el paguito


----------



## Kartal (25 Feb 2021)

Villa Burbuja, 25 de febrero de 2021.


----------



## Carlos1 (25 Feb 2021)

MACEDONIA DEL NORTE se está comenzando a revalorizar de una forma brutal, y en general todo "sube" a un ritmo bastante más rápido que hace 3 semanas por ejemplo.

Cuando esas revalorizaciones no corrijan y ciertos países no se bajen de la burra de la burbuja, las frases tipo "debería haber pillado más" o "me cago en la puta me cobran por una parcela 10 usd y hace 3 meses estaba en 0.50 usd", serán el pan de cada día. XDD

También podría ser que en un futuro haya enormes ventas por parte de ballenas parceleras y Earth suelte mojonazos tipo mercado de cripto y la gente vuelva a entrar en cada ola.

Quién sabe.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

EYE dijo:


> Eres la primera persona que veo sonreír al confirmar que va a ser estafado.



¿Estafado con AMC o Earth 2? ¿O con los dos?


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> *¿qué es AMC?*
> 
> 
> He intentado pagar lo que me gasté ayer sin querer en un Emirato y no funciona el pago, dice vuelva a intentarlo mas tarde



Un empresa de salas de cine de USA, están calentando la acción de nuevo.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Feb 2021)

Yo si queréis os creo un canal de burbujeros en la comunidad española oficial. 

Os lo dejo en el aire , ya decidireis


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Feb 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> No entiendo como hay tan poco seguimeitno en ForoCoches, donde por cierto nadie les ha hablado de VillaBurbuja
> 
> Siendo 100x más de usuarios hay un cuarto del interés, con lo que nos podríamos beneficiar juntos
> 
> PD: Si no he intervenido en ese hilo pidiendo colaboración es porque no tengo cuenta (o tenía, y varias, y todas DEP por Newtrolas)



Alguien deber


mulleixion dijo:


> Yo si queréis os creo un canal de burbujeros en la comunidad española oficial.
> 
> Os lo dejo en el aire , ya decidireis



Por mi genial


----------



## mulleixion (25 Feb 2021)

Respecto a lo de ForoCoches os lo explico rapidito. 


ForoCoches fue uno de los primeros en entrar en Earth 2 realmente. ¿ Que ocurrió ? 

Hicieron compras masivas en Nauru , sin saber que al ser una zona limitada te quedaba con un límite de beneficio una vez comprado todo, como ocurre en islas o incluso Gibraltar . 

Posterior a esto se hizo una campaña de especulación contra lo que vendían los forococheros de que Nauru era la Po+++. 


Y desde entonces creo que se desperdigaron , entre eso y la campaña de desprestigio .


Y ahí fue una caída estrepitosa.


----------



## Silverado72 (25 Feb 2021)

Así que Nauru esta petado de forocarristas de Newtrola?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (25 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Respecto a lo de ForoCoches os lo explico rapidito.
> 
> 
> ForoCoches fue uno de los primeros en entrar en Earth 2 realmente. ¿ Que ocurrió ?
> ...



¿Y porque no ocurre eso en el Vaticano?

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (25 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> ¿Y porque no ocurre eso en el Vaticano?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Pues por lo mismo que no ocurre en Hong Kong. Porque son dos localizaciones de interés y no Nauru que no lo quiere ni Peter Griffin .


----------



## mulleixion (25 Feb 2021)

Y a esas dos le añado también Mónaco.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (25 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues por lo mismo que no ocurre en Hong Kong. Porque son dos localizaciones de interés y no Nauru que no lo quiere ni Peter Griffin .



Entonces no hay una norma como tú dices , además se supone que va a desaparecer todo lo creado por el hombre, a ver si os aclarais

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond Humes (25 Feb 2021)

Lo de que vayan a pagar un pastón por una parcela nuestra en una de las decenas de megaciudades... uff. No lo veo.


Se compite con cientos y cientos de otros usuarios. Personas que no solo no fijan los precios, sino que además los irán bajando y devaluando con tal de vender antes que el vecino. No veo forma de crear un gran valor común para todos los habitantes hasta que toda la maquinaria esté desplegada, ya sean anunciantes potentes, edificios con utilidad real, estructuras, o cualquier elemento realmente productivo. Muy largo plazo.


Y además también hay que acertar. Hay decenas de megaciudades. No vamos a repartir nuestros recursos de forma equitativa entre las parcelas que poseemos. Se edificará y dedicaremos tiempo en los lugares en los que veamos mayores posibilidades, "abandonando" el resto.
Al principio me imagino que el estatus de las ciudades irá fluctuando mucho hasta que se pueda ver donde y quien corta el bacalao. O simplemente, ver que lugar "se pone de moda".
Las megaciudades también van a encontrar competencia en las grandes y clásicas capitales geográficas.

En ese sentido veo fuertes a corto plazo lugares pequeños y estratégicos como Mónaco. Nadie devaluando el precio de sus terrenos, todos remando en la misma dirección, (que no debe ser otra que buscar una revalorización máxima del espacio con el que se cuenta), y ojalá que atrayendo a anunciantes de alta gama como en Earth1.
Y no me alargo más, pero va a ser muy interesante, porque no tenemos ni idea de por donde puede saltar la liebre y hay muchos factores que pueden repercutir en todo esto.


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Por si os preguntáis cómo ha triunfado tanto Earth2 en Italia, aquí tenéis un motivo...
> 
> 
> Earth 2 La Terra in versione virtuale



Realmente eso no es una causa, es una consecuencia. Ese programa es de hace pocos días. El hecho de que haya invertido tanto espaguetti es lo que ha hecho que los medios se interesen.



pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Entonces no hay una norma como tú dices , además se supone que va a desaparecer todo lo creado por el hombre, a ver si os aclarais
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Sí, desaparece, pero es obvio que EARTH 1 sigue existiendo, y los usuarios irán a ver qué hay en Earth 2 en las aglomeraciones de los sitios conocidos por todos antes que una isla perdida en el Pacífico, aunque también haya una aglomeración de construcciones y usuarios.


----------



## Desmond Humes (25 Feb 2021)

Me quedo con el dato de que Forocoches entra pronto en Earth2... y se van a Nauru. Tremendo.


Me recuerda a esto:


----------



## Silverado72 (25 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Me quedo con el dato de que Forocoches entra pronto en Earth2... y se van a Nauru. Tremendo.



La cuestión era el atractivo del exotismo. 

Los burbujistas fuimos al principio a Isla Burbuja en Moheli.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> *En ese sentido veo fuertes a corto plazo lugares pequeños y estratégicos como Mónaco.* Nadie devaluando el precio de sus terrenos, todos remando en la misma dirección, (que no debe ser otra que buscar una revalorización máxima del espacio con el que se cuenta), y* ojalá que atrayendo a anunciantes de alta gama como en Earth1.*
> Y no me alargo más, pero va a ser muy interesante, porque no tenemos ni idea de por donde puede saltar la liebre y hay muchos factores que pueden repercutir en todo esto.



Para entender lo que puede pasar ponte en su lugar:

Si eres una empresa que comercializa productos de VR por ejemplo, dónde te publicitarias: ¿En Mónaco donde hay 100.000 tiles/10.000 usuarios o en una megaciudad creada en la nada donde hay 400.000 tiles/40.000 usuarios? Deberías buscar la máxima exposición al público y eso lo tienes actualmente en las megaciudades.


----------



## Desmond Humes (25 Feb 2021)

Si yo hubiese entrado temprano, no me véis el pelo en Moheli. Ni en Libia.




Jebediah dijo:


> Para entender lo que puede pasar ponte en su lugar:
> 
> Si eres una empresa que comercializa productos de VR por ejemplo, dónde te publicitarias: ¿En Mónaco donde hay 100.000 tiles/10.000 usuarios o en una megaciudad creada en la nada donde hay 400.000 tiles/40.000 usuarios? Deberías buscar la máxima exposición al público y eso lo tienes actualmente en las megaciudades.



Si eres una empresa que comercializa productos de VR, ¿en *cuál *de las decenas de megaciudades te publicitas...? ¿En todas?
Si eres una empresa que comercializa productos de VR, donde te publicitarías: ¿En una megaciudad con 80.000 usuarios en una explanada en África?
¿O en un_ "Times Square"_ en Earth2 que reciba millones de visitas mensuales del gran público...?


----------



## Desmond Humes (25 Feb 2021)

Ojo, que ya digo que el juego va a salir por cualquier sitio y todo lo que pienso cambiará. Además yo* nunca* acierto en nada. Literal.
El debate me parece interesante, eso sí.

Lo diré de forma muy cruda, (y que nadie se moleste), pero todos sabemos que es así:

Nadie nos ha tenido que venir a decir que vayamos a comprar baldosas a Manhattan, Mónaco, Tokyo o el Vaticano. Todos tiramos hacia los mismos sitios, por inercia cultural. Incluso aunque tiren abajo la torre Eiffel.

En cambio los pioneros que han comenzado megaciudades en sitios recónditos, han tenido que publicitarse allá donde pueden, captar gente... y ahora levantarlas y sobre todo prosperar.
Eso no quiere decir nada. Solo que me imagino que la gente que visite por primera vez Earth2 va a visitar, al menos inicialmente, los mismos sitios que nosotros como compradores.


----------



## Carlos1 (25 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues por lo mismo que no ocurre en Hong Kong. Porque son dos localizaciones de interés y no Nauru que no lo quiere ni Peter Griffin .




¿Le ves algún sentido a las mega ciudades construidas sobre mar en su mayor parte, así como esta?:

FLOAT CITY:

Earth 2

Se ve petadísima y además barateli a 0.46 usd


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Si yo hubiese entrado temprano, no me véis el pelo en Moheli. Ni en Libia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora que me he posicionado en algunas megaciudades remotas no me hagas comprar en ciudades reales cabronazo, que la cartilla no da para todo.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Si yo hubiese entrado temprano, no me véis el pelo en Moheli. Ni en Libia.



Yo entré más o menos temprado, a mediados de diciembre y lo primero que compré fue una muralla en el canal de panamá... Por aquel entonces no se sabia absolutamente nada del juego, aquello sí que era ir a ciegas.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2021)

Por aquel entonces EEUU estaba a 3$/tile... y compré 50 tiles nada más allí porque estaban caras  , aquí ando ahora mendigando en megaciudades de Asia Oriental.


----------



## Desmond Humes (25 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo entré más o menos temprado, a mediados de diciembre y lo primero que compré fue una muralla en el canal de panamá... Por aquel entonces no se sabia absolutamente nada del juego, aquello sí que era ir a ciegas.



Bueno, ojalá haya suerte. Siempre pensamos en cripto, pero quizá se pueda rascar de maneras que no imaginamos. Como algo que leí.

Imagina que tienes una propiedad que tenía alguna construcción. Ahora se convertirá en una pradera genérica y aburrida.
Pero resulta que en esa pradera, y porque el juego así lo ha querido, se generan conejos y liebres como churros.
Los señoritos de las ciudades visitan tu pradera para conseguir la carne y la piel de los conejos. Y cada uno te paga 10 centavos por visita.
Cada día tienes 200 visitas, y te haces más de 600 al mes con la tontería.
No va a pasar eso. Lo normal es que no recuperemos, pero se me entiende.


----------



## Carlos1 (25 Feb 2021)

Sigo pensando que tenemos que mentalizarnos en ir a largo (los pobres me refiero), el que quiera pegar pelotazos este verano con el mercadeo de parcelas necesita meterle unos cuantos miles de euros en tiles clase 1, y ya se verá.

Si el juego acaba cuajando entre la gente, millones de personas entrando al Earth, más la publicidad, VR y mariconadas similares, los que vamos a largo y hemos pillado barateli, seguramente vendrá alguien interesado en comprarnos las parcelitas de turno.

Los de las megaciudades me esta haciendo recordar con la creación de criptos, que si mi proyecto es mejor, que el otro no se qué, mejor en el desierto, etc, etc.., cada uno vendiendo su moto. Lo mejor pues diversificar y ya está, pero insisito, ir a corto o pensar a corto plazo no me parece sano mentalmente para nada, solo lleva al agobio.


----------



## Kartal (25 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ahora que me he posicionado en algunas megaciudades remotas no me hagas comprar en ciudades reales cabronazo, que la cartilla no da para todo.



Siguen habiendo varias capitales europeas por debajo del medio dólar...


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Siguen habiendo varias capitales europeas por debajo del medio dólar...



Cuenta, cuenta... Yo solo tengo en Lisboa, Copenhague y Praga, pero no me importaría tener alguna más...

Por cierto, gracias a que salió ese reportaje que hemos hablado antes en Mierdaset Italia, ha habido un pumpeo en el país. Y ha entrado dinero a tutiplén en las últimas 24 horas así que se preveé subida.





Nota mental: Vigilar la posible subida de precios en Italia y si esta es a corto o a largo plazo por si Mierdaset España u otra cadena similar le da por hacerse eco aquí en la patria y tenemos que comprar solo para especular.


----------



## pepita (25 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Siguen habiendo varias capitales europeas por debajo del medio dólar...





Kartal dijo:


> Siguen habiendo varias capitales europeas por debajo del medio dólar...



Sí, son megaciudades naturales, con precios muy altos al rededor , que a la larga tendrá que influir creo yo, mas adelante habrá comunicación entre los jugadores , no teniendo que estar pendiente obligatoriamente de lo que hay que hacer en cada una,


----------



## Kartal (25 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Cuenta, cuenta... Yo solo tengo en Lisboa, Copenhague y Praga, pero no me importaría tener alguna más...
> 
> Por cierto, gracias a que salió ese reportaje que hemos hablado antes en Mierdaset Italia, ha habido un pumpeo en el país. Y ha entrado dinero a tutiplén en las últimas 24 horas así que se preveé subida.
> 
> ...



Riga, Bratislava, Chisinau, Minsk, Sarajevo, Ereván, Skopje...


----------



## pepita (25 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Cuenta, cuenta... Yo solo tengo en Lisboa, Copenhague y Praga, pero no me importaría tener alguna más...
> 
> Por cierto, gracias a que salió ese reportaje que hemos hablado antes en Mierdaset Italia, ha habido un pumpeo en el país. Y ha entrado dinero a tutiplén en las últimas 24 horas así que se preveé subida.
> 
> ...



y paises pequeños

Italia 14, y en medio de Italia tienes San Marino a 0,57

en Andorra que está a tope, están algunos haciendo rayitas 0.46

Liechtenstein se dibuja el país entero en el mapa de calor y son 0.48


----------



## mulleixion (25 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Entonces no hay una norma como tú dices , además se supone que va a desaparecer todo lo creado por el hombre, a ver si os aclarais
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk




Si yo lo tengo todo claro. Va a desaparecer todo , pero , ¿ Por qué la gente sigue comprando EEUU con lo que vale cada Tile ? Porque no deja de ser EEUU . 

Pues lo mismo con el resto.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Le ves algún sentido a las mega ciudades construidas sobre mar en su mayor parte, así como esta?:
> 
> FLOAT CITY:
> 
> ...




La terraformacion estará habilitada. Y tienen afán de poder crear ciudades subacuáticas.


----------



## Polo_00 (25 Feb 2021)

A todo esto, cuando empiezan con la fase 2? No iban a empezar en Febrero? Ya estamos casi en Marzo...


----------



## mulleixion (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## Kartal (25 Feb 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> A todo esto, cuando empiezan con la fase 2? No iban a empezar en Febrero? Ya estamos casi en Marzo...



Dijeron durante el primer cuarto de 2021, eso les daría de margen hasta el 31 de marzo. Pero todo indica que empezará algo antes con la implementación de Essence. Durante la Fase 2 habrán varios updates importantes, por eso otro tipo de recursos parece ser que se meterán más adelante.


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


>



Pues no ha sido Mierdaset España, al final ha sido TVE. Ahora, es el programa ese de Zoom que no ve ni el tato. Aunque algo es algo.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues no ha sido Mierdaset España, al final ha sido TVE. Ahora, es el programa ese de Zoom que no ve ni el tato. Aunque algo es algo.



Cierto, sobretodo por la hora en la que se televisa. Pero entre la gente que se dedica al AR y VR se les conoce muchísimo. Doy fe


----------



## Remero (25 Feb 2021)

Pues al final he comprado 90 y pico baldosas en la Expo City esa, espero que tenga futuro porque mi intención era no comprar más y esperar a ver. De momento la veo un poco parada... Mi corazón sigue estando en VB. Ahí pediré que me entierren cuando algún mena pagapensiones me acuchille en la vejez.


----------



## Remero (25 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Si yo hubiese entrado temprano, no me véis el pelo en Moheli. Ni en Libia.



Yo no tendría el 90% de las shit-tiles que tengo ahora. Habría comprado con cierta estrategia... En fin. Igual hay sorpresas más adelante.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Feb 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Pues al final he comprado 90 y pico baldosas en la Expo City esa, espero que tenga futuro porque mi intención era no comprar más y esperar a ver. De momento la veo un poco parada... Mi corazón sigue estando en VB. Ahí pediré que me entierren cuando algún mena pagapensiones me acuchille en la vejez.



Pues bienvenido a Expocity...no obstante eso de que está parada... No se Rick si lo dices por decir  

Es uno de los países que solo por Expocity esta subiendo bastante bien sin ser uno de los más baratos.


----------



## Remero (25 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues bienvenido a Expocity...no obstante eso de que está parada... No se Rick si lo dices por decir
> 
> Es uno de los países que solo por Expocity esta subiendo bastante bien sin ser uno de los más baratos.



Pues igual es que he comprado un poco a las afueras, veía mucho solar vacío aún... Me recordaba a estos barrios a medio construir, tipo Valdebebas.


----------



## Silverado72 (25 Feb 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Pues igual es que he comprado un poco a las afueras, veía mucho solar vacío aún... Me recordaba a estos barrios a medio construir, tipo Valdebebas.



Por algo es un simulador inmobiliario


----------



## mulleixion (25 Feb 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Pues igual es que he comprado un poco a las afueras, veía mucho solar vacío aún... Me recordaba a estos barrios a medio construir, tipo Valdebebas.



Expocity es la lente izquierda de unas gafas VR. Entre Expocity y la otra lente hecha por Techops y Nameless abarcamos casi la totalidad de tiles vendídas en North Macedonia.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Feb 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Pues igual es que he comprado un poco a las afueras, veía mucho solar vacío aún... Me recordaba a estos barrios a medio construir, tipo Valdebebas.




Earth 2

Desde aquí que es el núcleo de la lente , hacia la izquierda está el puente de las gafas que es lo que se está completando. Si vas hacia la derecha , ahí hemos tirado la nueva malla para completar la lente ( la estructura ) . 

No se dónde has comprado. Si me lo linkeas te digo. 

Lo que si te puedo decir es que al menos 7 personas de los top50 del mundo han comprado aquí.


----------



## Remero (25 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Earth 2
> 
> Desde aquí que es el núcleo de la lente , hacia la izquierda está el puente de las gafas que es lo que se está completando. Si vas hacia la derecha , ahí hemos tirado la nueva malla para completar la lente ( la estructura ) .
> 
> ...



Ahí:
Earth 2

Las banderas de mongolia. Veo que está cerca de tu enlace, lo cual me tranquiliza.

Ahora entiendo lo de la lente. No lo veía.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Feb 2021)

Esto es la foto inicial del proyecto pero ahora lo verás mucho más lleno claro. Es simplemente para que hagas la comparativa de que es la lente.


----------



## Kartal (25 Feb 2021)

¿Recordáis que hace unos días os recomendé fundar una alternativa a Villa Burbuja en el sur de Timor Oriental? Hoy me ha dado por mirar las parcelas que compré ese día y han subido un 45%.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Earth 2
> 
> Desde aquí que es el núcleo de la lente , hacia la izquierda está el puente de las gafas que es lo que se está completando. Si vas hacia la derecha , ahí hemos tirado la nueva malla para completar la lente ( la estructura ) .
> 
> ...




Por cierto la compra está genialmente ubicada.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Recordáis que hace unos días os recomendé fundar una alternativa a Villa Burbuja en el sur de Timor Oriental? Hoy me ha dado por mirar las parcelas que compré ese día y han subido un 45%.



Porque el chino hizo la mega en timor


----------



## Carlos1 (25 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Siguen habiendo varias capitales europeas por debajo del medio dólar...
> [/QUO





Kartal dijo:


> ¿Recordáis que hace unos días os recomendé fundar una alternativa a Villa Burbuja en el sur de Timor Oriental? Hoy me ha dado por mirar las parcelas que compré ese día y han subido un 45%.




Aproximadamente hace un mes que me pille unas parcelillas en Bekaril, Timor del Este, y hasta hace pocos días siempre me daba un -0.25% más o menos, y ahora no se baja del 40%.

La suerte es pillar en X lugar y que de repente venga el ricachón de turno y haga su megacompra.


----------



## pepita (25 Feb 2021)

Esto va a ser un sacaperras de cuidado, ahora gastaremos en Dubai, cuando nos pongan los recursos todos querrán hacer megaciudades donde estén los recursos, después se abrirán los países que faltan, luego habrá que ir buscando tesoros con pistas que nos den y querremos ir ahí, y todo eso sin que haga falta ni empezar el juego!


----------



## Le Fanu (26 Feb 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Esto va a ser un sacaperras de cuidado, ahora gastaremos en Dubai, cuando nos pongan los recursos todos querrán hacer megaciudades donde estén los recursos, después se abrirán los países que faltan, luego habrá que ir buscando tesoros con pistas que nos den y querremos ir ahí, y todo eso sin que haga falta ni empezar el juego!



Joder, sí  Hay que parar ya. Pero es como cuando comes pistachos. Es imposible.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Joder, sí  Hay que parar ya. Pero es como cuando comes pistachos. Es imposible.



Y menos mal que quitaron el paypal 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (26 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Y menos mal que quitaron el paypal
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Los devs lo hicieron por nuestro bien! como todo!
Bueno , ya pediremos una hipoteca


----------



## Desmond Humes (26 Feb 2021)

Cabronazos, mucho decir que vais a largo larguísimo, pero luego miramos con lupa los porcentajes a diario, a ver _si parriba o pabajo

_

A menudo os leo decir de manera positiva lo de que el precio de un país se revaloriza rápido, y no termino de entenderlo, o se me escapa algo

Pongo el ejemplo que he leído de Timor. Ahora está a 0,6. Pero en el mercado están vendiendo por un cuarenta por ciento
menos:








Entonces yo veo eso y pienso:

No solo (a día de hoy) mis baldosas en Timor no valen realmente 0.6, sino que lo que eso propicia es ralentizar la expansión de una megaciudad ya que a mayor costo de baldosas nuevas, menos gasto en parcelas hará la gente.
Para el que compra cuesta 0.6, pero para el que vende está a 0.36/0.40

En cambio otros lugares retienen el valor de compra o lo aumentan, como Antártida. ¿Qué es lo que se me escapa? ¿No es lo mismo que lo de Forocoches?

Al final haré caso a @EYE y me centraré en los Pokemon


----------



## Reniegue (26 Feb 2021)

Para mi los sitios que más potencial tienen son aquellas islas pequeñas/medianas tipo Norkfold o sitios bien delimitados como el ojo del sahara que se están petando y que una vez estén llenados, será difícil entrar a menos que pagues claro está.. 

Luego queda lo de los recursos que puede dar la vuelta a la tortilla todo, y todas nuestras compras pueden ser inútiles :S el tiempo dira..

Yo de todas maneras creo que ya he perdido el juicio con esto, no hay un puto día que no compre alguna parcelita..que vicio


----------



## pepita (26 Feb 2021)

Reniegue dijo:


> Para mi los sitios que más potencial tienen son aquellas islas pequeñas/medianas tipo Norkfold o sitios bien delimitados como el ojo del sahara que se están petando y que una vez estén llenados, será difícil entrar a menos que pagues claro está..
> 
> Luego queda lo de los recursos que puede dar la vuelta a la tortilla todo, y todas nuestras compras pueden ser inútiles :S el tiempo dira..
> 
> Yo de todas maneras creo que ya he perdido el juicio con esto, no hay un puto día que no compre alguna parcelita..que vicio



yo tb he perdido el juicio, llevo dos horas buscando lo que parece son huevos de Pascua y gastándome lo de Dubai otra vez!


----------



## hornblower (26 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Para entender lo que puede pasar ponte en su lugar:
> 
> Si eres una empresa que comercializa productos de VR por ejemplo, dónde te publicitarias: ¿En Mónaco donde hay 100.000 tiles/10.000 usuarios o en una megaciudad creada en la nada donde hay 400.000 tiles/40.000 usuarios? Deberías buscar la máxima exposición al público y eso lo tienes actualmente en las megaciudades.



De la publicidad tal como está planteada sólo se beneficiarán los de earth2 y no los propietarios de las tiles. Son anuncios en la web pero creo que tendrían que ligar la publicidad a la correspondencia física en earth1, y que se beneficiarán las tiles porque si no ya me diréis qué atractivo tienen


----------



## Silverado72 (26 Feb 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> De la publicidad tal como está planteada sólo se beneficiarán los de earth2 y no los propietarios de las tiles. Son anuncios en la web pero creo que tendrían que ligar la publicidad a la correspondencia física en earth1, y que se beneficiarán las tiles porque si no ya me diréis qué atractivo tienen



Eso podrian hacerlo asignando mas ITL a las zonas con mas trafico y mas publicidad.

Tengo curiosidad por ver como sustituyen las zonas urbanas. Tendran que poner algun tipo de version topografica del map, aunque eso se cargaria la enorme variedad de la vista por satelite.


----------



## pepita (26 Feb 2021)

Bien, ya salen en la web de mapbox


Earth2.io, the futuristic game, launches heat maps powered by MTS (Mapbox Tiling Service)


----------



## Jebediah (26 Feb 2021)

En Twitter nuestro Ney comenta sobre esta mina de diamantes, que está barata. ¿...Otra más para comprar...? Tendré que pasar por el banco a ver cómo están los préstamos.  

Earth 2


----------



## Visrul (26 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En Twitter nuestro Ney comenta sobre esta mina de diamantes, que está barata. ¿...Otra más para comprar...? Tendré que pasar por el banco a ver cómo están los préstamos.
> 
> Earth 2



Pufff. Barata no sé, pero petada está a tope. ¿No será que montaron una megacity encima de la mina de casualidad?


----------



## Le Fanu (26 Feb 2021)

Cuidadín con el marketplace si ponéis algo a la venta (vigilad que no os equivocáis en los precios), que los bots están haciendo estragos. Uno de los usuarios señalados es Dworak, que si no me equivoco es el creador de la web http://earth2.tools/, que por cierto lleva caída unos días. Ya le han investigado y congelado la cuenta de Earth 2 un par de veces...


----------



## Carlos1 (26 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Cabronazos, mucho decir que vais a largo larguísimo, pero luego miramos con lupa los porcentajes a diario, a ver _si parriba o pabajo
> Ver archivo adjunto 582835
> _
> 
> ...




Esto recién comienza. Ahora mismo tienes buenos chollazos en el marketplace, y es normal, mucho novato sacando ganancias de 20-30 dólares, etc, qué también habrá un par de ballenas vendiendo, pero son las menos creo yo.

El ir a largo implica que te tienes que comer todas las bajadas y subidas del producto a especular, en este caso las parcelitas, en algún momento estarán todas las parcelas vendidas, océanos incluidos, o igual los devs eliminan millones de tiles inútiles, quién sabe.

En el momento en que entre la 2º generación de gacelas comenzaremos a ver cosas interesantes, y más aún cuando vengan las posteriores hornadas de jugadores.

Todo esto será posible lógicamente si el juego coge buen desarrollo, se pone molón, hinchan a publicidad, lo enlazan con alguna cripto, le meten aquello de publicitarse, alianzas con empresas mundiales conocidas, etc, etc.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 Feb 2021)

Acabo de comprar 70 tilles en Dublín al 50% , Irlanda está muy barata y tiene que subir mucho, ¿cómo lo veis?

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (26 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Acabo de comprar 70 tilles en Dublín al 50% , Irlanda está muy barata y tiene que subir mucho, ¿cómo lo veis?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Pues todo depende de tu estrategia. Personalmente en el market yo solo compro Clase 1.


----------



## Kartal (26 Feb 2021)

Boomer esperando que llegue la Fase 2 para poder ver obras.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues todo depende de tu estrategia. Personalmente en el market yo solo compro Clase 1.



Mi estrategia es que las big tech tienen su sede en Irlanda, y cuando esto explote meterán dinero allí a saco , y me han salido a 60 centavos la losa

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (26 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Mi estrategia es que las big tech tienen su sede en Irlanda, y cuando esto explote meterán dinero allí a saco , y me han salido a 60 centavos la losa
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Me parece una estrategia tan válida como cualquier otra. Lo cierto es que aquí nadie tiene todavía la fórmula secreta del éxito. Podemos especular y hacer nuestros cálculos basándonos en un montón de criterios distintos, y luego los desarrolladores puede que piensen algo totalmente diferente. Por eso mismo yo prefiero respetar todas las estrategias aunque no coincidan con la mía (la cual por cierto ha ido cambiando en el último mes según me adaptaba a la información publicada oficialmente).

Por eso me gusta que compartáis por aquí vuestros proyectos alternativos a Villa Burbuja, creo que todos nos podemos beneficiar unos de otros


----------



## Jebediah (26 Feb 2021)

Yo creo que cuando el juego esté maduro ya no habrá tiles por debajo de $5. Habrá a $50 muchos también claro, pero creo que a la larga sale más rentable comprar los que están baratos, a $0.5 por ejemplo, aunque sean lugares remotos.

Por otra parte está siendo curioso cómo está cambiando (por lo menos a mí) la concepción de "lo barato". Lo que ahora llamamos barato que está a 0.5$, hace apenas un mes no podías ni plantear la compra y mira por donde ahora invita a comprar. Pronto los tiles a $1 serán los baratos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 Feb 2021)

Aún no se lo he dicho a mi mujer, lo vera cuando ponga la cartilla al día, ella no tiene la aplicación en el movil se fia de mi.
Es una persona inteligente pero es una mujer y si esa pasta me la gasto en un plumas no le importa porque vivimos bien pero gastarme 250 euros en unas cuadrículas virtuales no se como explicárselo 
Voy a ir poco a poco, ayer vimos ready player one .


Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos1 (26 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Me parece una estrategia tan válida como cualquier otra. Lo cierto es que aquí nadie tiene todavía la fórmula secreta del éxito. Podemos especular y hacer nuestros cálculos basándonos en un montón de criterios distintos, y luego los desarrolladores puede que piensen algo totalmente diferente. Por eso mismo yo prefiero respetar todas las estrategias aunque no coincidan con la mía (la cual por cierto ha ido cambiando en el último mes según me adaptaba a la información publicada oficialmente).
> 
> Por eso me gusta que compartáis por aquí vuestros proyectos alternativos a Villa Burbuja, creo que todos nos podemos beneficiar unos de otros




En mi caso también he ido afinando un poco el criterio de compra, me estoy enfocando en recursos y mega ciudades, pero en ambos casos no de lo más caro, más tirando a barateli pero que se vea masificación.


----------



## Kartal (26 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Voy a ir poco a poco, ayer vimos ready player one.


----------



## automono (26 Feb 2021)

para tener acceso a la beta de un juego nuevo, te gusta apoyar a emprendedores!!
como le digas que es una inversión, te quita las tarjetas  



pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Aún no se lo he dicho a mi mujer, lo vera cuando ponga la cartilla al día, ella no tiene la aplicación en el movil se fia de mi.
> Es una persona inteligente pero es una mujer y si esa pasta me la gasto en un plumas no le importa porque vivimos bien pero gastarme 250 euros en unas cuadrículas virtuales no se como explicárselo
> Voy a ir poco a poco, ayer vimos ready player one .
> 
> ...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 Feb 2021)

automono dijo:


> para tener acceso a la beta de un juego nuevo, te gusta apoyar a emprendedores!!
> como le digas que es una inversión, te quita las tarjetas



No juego a nada desde que vendí my play station one en los 90 , por ahí mal voy

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## D_M (26 Feb 2021)

Hamijos, os voy a dar un chivatazo que os puede hacer ganar mucha pasta y os lo voy a poner todo en bandeja, asi que por favor, si comprais, tiraros al rollo y usad mi código *GCY1BDZ92H*

Acabo de comprar esto y os sugiero que compreis cerca mía y/o cerca de las banderas de Malasia que están junto a mi terreno:

Earth 2

¿por qué os sugiero esto?, porque hoy día 26-Feb, el youtuber-influencer *Peng Joon* muy seguido en Asia, ha subido un vídeo a youtube anunciando que está montando allí su megacity, y el vídeo muestra como se ha gastado 10.000 pavos en tiles en esa zona en concreto (si vais a mi enlace arriba, vereis que he comprado terreno pegado a él), asi que es muy posible que suba el precio como la espuma:



Hay espacio libre para comprar todavía.

Lo dicho, tiraros al rollo y acordaos de mi al comprar y poned código referido* GCY1BDZ92H* porfa, que estoy pobre ahora mismo.


----------



## mulleixion (26 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Cuidadín con el marketplace si ponéis algo a la venta (vigilad que no os equivocáis en los precios), que los bots están haciendo estragos. Uno de los usuarios señalados es Dworak, que si no me equivoco es el creador de la web http://earth2.tools/, que por cierto lleva caída unos días. Ya le han investigado y congelado la cuenta de Earth 2 un par de veces...




Ni eso es del todo así ni la web está caída. Están metiendo nuevas funciones en e2tools. 

Respecto a las propiedades compradas con bots esa era su función. Lo que ha pasado es que posterior a eso las han puesto a la venta y lo que tenía que haber hecho Dworak es devolver la propiedad solo en caso de que en las siguientes 48 horas el usuario las reclamase. 

Para algo eran los encargados de ciber seguridad.


----------



## mulleixion (26 Feb 2021)

Mi estrategia desde el principio ya que tuve ayuda de un moderador allá por Diciembre , es la siguiente : 

50% Megacities 
30% recursos 
20% ciudades de E1


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Hamijos, os voy a dar un chivatazo que os puede hacer ganar mucha pasta y os lo voy a poner todo en bandeja, asi que por favor, si comprais, tiraros al rollo y usad mi código *GCY1BDZ92H*
> 
> Acabo de comprar esto y os sugiero que compreis cerca mía y/o cerca de las banderas de Malasia que están junto a mi terreno:
> 
> ...



Un youtuber asiático con 126000 suscriptores no es nada relevante. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 Feb 2021)

Acabo de ver que se puede pagar con Apple Pay, lleva mucho tiempo este subsistema de pago o es nuevo?

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (26 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Acabo de ver que se puede pagar con Apple Pay, lleva mucho tiempo este subsistema de pago o es nuevo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Lleva un par de días creo


----------



## mulleixion (26 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Acabo de ver que se puede pagar con Apple Pay, lleva mucho tiempo este subsistema de pago o es nuevo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk




Nuevo y de aplicación progresiva. No todos los usuarios la tienen , la van aplicando por oleadas. 


Por cierto desde hoy la comunidad española ya es oficial con más de 250 miembros en el canal así como Expocity la cual podréis ver en Discord oficial de Earth 2 como megaciudad activa. 


Os dejo la web de esta última que seguro que a muchos os mola el diseño 


Expocity - Bussines and Events City


----------



## Srlobo23 (26 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Aún no se lo he dicho a mi mujer, lo vera cuando ponga la cartilla al día, ella no tiene la aplicación en el movil se fia de mi.
> Es una persona inteligente pero es una mujer y si esa pasta me la gasto en un plumas no le importa porque vivimos bien pero gastarme 250 euros en unas cuadrículas virtuales no se como explicárselo
> Voy a ir poco a poco, ayer vimos ready player one .
> 
> ...



A mi me pasó algo parecido... La madre de mis hijos sí que mira la app del banco a menudo y yo inicialmente estaba tranquilo porque operaba con mi cuenta de paypal que es mía propia y no le aparece a ella. El caso es que cuando quitaron paypal comencé hablandole del proyecto (no lo llamaba juego), y le dije que como ya sabe que siempre ando mirando historias en las que intentar conseguir que nuestra economia mejore, pues que me llamaba la atención y que estaba viendo que mucha gente estaba metiendo pasta. Yo le dije que si no le importaba, no me quería quedar fuera o entrar tarde en este nuevo proyecto y le dije que si no le importaba metería 100-200€ segun fuese viendo... Que si finalmente los perdía, que ya se lo recompensaría. 

Por ahora le he enseñado un poco el juego pero no le he dejado ver mi porfolio para que no vea cuánto he invertido... Ya veremos en el futuro a medida que haya que ir metiendo pasta (para dubai, esencia, otras zonas o mejoras...), a ver cómo me las apaño, jaja!


----------



## D_M (26 Feb 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Un youtuber asiático con 126000 suscriptores no es nada relevante.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Esa es tu Paco-opinión palillera porque la realidad es que megaciudades de Earth2 que han sido creadas por gente que no tienen ni la mitad de seguidores del asiático están triunfando, asi que considerando que el asiático tiene cientos de miles de suscriptores + es una zona concreta en una isla lo que está comprando, lo que hace más escaso el terreno + el hecho de que hay gente que le sigue muy activamente su perfil hasta el punto de comprar donde el compra casi en tiempo real como muestra el vídeo, yo creo que es muy relevante, sobretodo cuando tienes en cuenta que sigue siendo uno de los pocos países en Earth2 donde el precio de la tile es < $1.

En cualquier caso pues nada, si no compras incluso mejor, a más tocamos los que si creemos que es relevante.


----------



## Carlos1 (26 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Hamijos, os voy a dar un chivatazo que os puede hacer ganar mucha pasta y os lo voy a poner todo en bandeja, asi que por favor, si comprais, tiraros al rollo y usad mi código *GCY1BDZ92H*
> 
> Acabo de comprar esto y os sugiero que compreis cerca mía y/o cerca de las banderas de Malasia que están junto a mi terreno:
> 
> ...




Timor del Este sigue pumpeando gracias a la compra del chinorris.

Nos hace falta una ballena que haga subir a Villa Burbuja.


----------



## Blackest (26 Feb 2021)

Estoy bastante desconectado de este ya que no he vuelto a invertir. Ahora veo que hay una cosa que se llama EPL y me dice, cuando entro en una propiedad, que elegir mi epl hara posible usar essence, el recurso base del juego, en el futuro. También me dice de compartir la EPL.
¿Alguien sabe de que va esto?

@D_M la megacity del chino ese parece una opcion buena acabao de metere unos cuantos pavos que tenia en la cuenta a esa city.


----------



## D_M (26 Feb 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Ahora veo que hay una cosa que se llama EPL y me dice, cuando entro en una propiedad, que elegir mi epl hara posible usar essence, el recurso base del juego, en el futuro. También me dice de compartir la EPL.
> ¿Alguien sabe de que va esto?



Es como un equivalente a la URL en la web pero en Earth2 para concretar donde esta un terreno. Los botones con para compartir esa especie de URL de manera fácil con otros.


----------



## Blackest (26 Feb 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Es como un equivalente a la URL en la web pero en Earth2 para concretar donde esta un terreno. Los botones con para compartir esa especie de URL de manera fácil con otros.



Vamos que no me pierdo nada, ni tiene importancia a la hora de cobrar essence


----------



## Kartal (26 Feb 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Estoy bastante desconectado de este ya que no he vuelto a invertir.



Ya hay gente que se ha instalado en el monte que lleva tu nombre


----------



## Desmond Humes (26 Feb 2021)

El líder del clan gibraltareño afirma que lo de los puntos azules era una especie de easter egg y que él ha encontrado la API de los recursos en la propia web de earth2. Y que ahora solo es cuestión de _"extraer esa información"_. WTF.







El tipo está, literalmente, como unas maracas. Pero es muy astuto. No sé. Le doy un veinte por ciento de credibilidad, lol 
Seguiremos informando.


----------



## pepita (26 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> El líder del clan gibraltareño afirma que lo de los puntos azules era una especie de easter egg y que él ha encontrado la API de los recursos en la propia web de earth2. Y que ahora solo es cuestión de _"extraer esa información"_. WTF.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 583375
> ...




QUÉ FUERTE


----------



## Blackest (26 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> El líder del clan gibraltareño afirma que lo de los puntos azules era una especie de easter egg y que él ha encontrado la API de los recursos en la propia web de earth2. Y que ahora solo es cuestión de _"extraer esa información"_. WTF.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 583375
> ...



Pero entonces según ese mapa casi todo estaría en EEUU, no creo que la caguen tanto, además esos puntos rojos coinciden con las fronteras de los países. No sé Rick...


----------



## Cyrote de Bergerac (26 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Y lo he recibido si! Gracias a ti. Respecto a Nathaniel y Ferrán que es nuestro desarrollador español creo que te voy a pasar un par de vídeos.



Gracias, interesantes los vídeos, y viendo el portfolio de modelos 3D de Ferrán parece claro que habrá vehículos para desplazarse en Earth2.

Por cierto, ¿eres tú el de los vídeos? Me di cuenta de que el código referido que aparece en los vídeos es el mismo que el de las parcelas que sueles enlazar en el foro.


----------



## mulleixion (26 Feb 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Gracias, interesantes los vídeos, y viendo el portfolio de modelos 3D de Ferrán parece claro que habrá vehículos para desplazarse en Earth2.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿eres tú el de los vídeos? Me di cuenta de que el código referido que aparece en los vídeos es el mismo que el de las parcelas que sueles enlazar en el foro.




El mismo , así es . En Earth 2 soy un simple early investor y creador oficial de contenido , fundador de algunas megaciudades y poquito más.


----------



## D_M (26 Feb 2021)

*OFERTAS 26/02/2021 (de la más cara a la más barata):

PRECIO %DESCUENTO CLASE PAIS URL*
$169,99 63,40% 2 Turkey Earth 2
$83,99 54,97% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$53,99 61,26% 2 Netherlands Earth 2
$53,21 47,34% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$42,60 44,87% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$31,20 55,11% 3 South Korea Earth 2
$29,99 51,95% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$23,99 35,61% 2 Bulgaria Earth 2
$23,40 30,36% 2 Laos Earth 2
$22,80 55,13% 2 Russia Earth 2
$21,60 36,23% 2 Papua New Guinea Earth 2
$21,24 45,10% 2 Thailand Earth 2
$21,05 51,25% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$17,99 67,02% 2 Japan Earth 2
$17,99 58,56% 2 Norway Earth 2
$16,22 36,39% 2 China Earth 2
$16,20 61,12% 2 Bolivia Earth 2
$16,17 41,60% 2 Cyprus Earth 2
$15,60 16,53% 2 Greece Earth 2
$14,78 35,57% 2 Antartica Earth 2
$11,99 45,03% 2 Indonesia Earth 2
$11,99 44,92% 2 Russia Earth 2
$11,88 18,74% 2 Marshall Islands Earth 2


----------



## Carlos1 (26 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> El mismo , así es . En Earth 2 soy un simple early investor y creador oficial de contenido , fundador de algunas megaciudades y poquito más.




¿Tú eres "Elevenishacked"?


----------



## Jebediah (27 Feb 2021)

Joder, con el Apple Pay lo ponen demasiado fácil, pulsar y confirmar, 2 clicks; que peligro!


----------



## Jebediah (27 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Tú eres "Elevenishacked"?



mulleixion, Elevenishacked y john1992 por lo que parece XD


----------



## Le Fanu (27 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ni eso es del todo así ni la web está caída. Están metiendo nuevas funciones en e2tools.
> 
> Respecto a las propiedades compradas con bots esa era su función. Lo que ha pasado es que posterior a eso las han puesto a la venta y lo que tenía que haber hecho Dworak es devolver la propiedad solo en caso de que en las siguientes 48 horas el usuario las reclamase.
> 
> Para algo eran los encargados de ciber seguridad.



Unas cuantas dudas. ¿Eso de las 48 horas quién lo marcaba? ¿Pero le han congelado la cuenta alguna vez, no?

No me entero con lo de "los encargados de ciberseguridad"... ¿a quién te refieres?


----------



## mulleixion (27 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Tú eres "Elevenishacked"?



Ese


----------



## mulleixion (27 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Unas cuantas dudas. ¿Eso de las 48 horas quién lo marcaba? ¿Pero le han congelado la cuenta alguna vez, no?
> 
> No me entero con lo de "los encargados de ciberseguridad"... ¿a quién te refieres?



Lo marcaban los devs ( por lo que me han dicho ) 

No la tiene congelada. Puedes comprobarlo intentando comprarle propiedades.

Cibersecurity Researcher , ahora ya no existe ese rol y ha pasado a ser * we like the internet *


----------



## mulleixion (27 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> mulleixion, Elevenishacked y john1992 por lo que parece XD




Los 3. Me llamo John , mi nombre en videojuegos es elevenishacked y como streamer , y mulleixion era mi antiguo nombre en CS 1.5 y sus posteriores versiones.


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Feb 2021)

Alguien sabe si se confirma que no van a meter criptomoneda? Que sabemos de la segunda fase y la esence? Y pay pal? Que paso con los mapas de puntos azules que salieron? Alguna novedad reseñable?


----------



## Remero (27 Feb 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> El mismo , así es . En Earth 2 soy un simple early investor y creador oficial de contenido , fundador de algunas megaciudades y poquito más.



Muy interesante el vídeo, gracias por el aporte. Solo una sugerencia, intenta no pronunciar earth "jerz", que queda muy raro, esa jota no se de dónde la sacas. Con que digas "erz" vale, tampoco hace falta pronunciar flipandose como los Panchos en sus vi-de-os.


----------



## mulleixion (27 Feb 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Muy interesante el vídeo, gracias por el aporte. Solo una sugerencia, intenta no pronunciar earth "jerz", que queda muy raro, esa jota no se de dónde la sacas. Con que digas "erz" vale, tampoco hace falta pronunciar flipandose como los Panchos en sus vi-de-os.



La verdad que mi pronunciacion no es algo que me preocupe demasiado en mis vídeos. Mejor o peor seguro que la gente me entiende. De hecho algunas traducciones que he hecho en algunos videos al inglés porque me lo han pedido nadie me ha dicho nada así que imagino que aunque me entiendan como si un chino hablase castellano , se me entiende. No me supone un problema. 


De hecho vi otros vídeos como este 

 que si te paras un poco a pensar dices .... Pero por qué cojones hablas así ? No se. Cada uno lo hace como buenamente puede. Otros directamente no lo hacen y au. 

De hecho lo hago por echar una mano. Dudo que me vaya a hacer famoso por subir videos para gente de habla hispana que somos un pequeño grano en E2. 

No obstante , tomo nota.


----------



## mulleixion (27 Feb 2021)

Fíjate en el vídeo lo bien que pronuncia Erz y lo mal que pronuncia el 2 diciendo CHU . Lo que más gracia me hace es que diga que están haciendo muchísima publicidad cuando apenas hacen porque se les caen los servers.


----------



## Silverado72 (27 Feb 2021)

Me ha dado por comprar en minas de oro namibias, y estoy mirando en Argentina. Dios mío, que vicio...


----------



## Kartal (27 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Me ha dado por comprar en minas de oro namibias, y estoy mirando en Argentina. Dios mío, que vicio...



Jajajaja... la verdad es que estoy estudiando más geografía que en toda la EGB...

Yo ahora estoy buscando un terreno relativamente grande para montar mi base de operaciones.


----------



## Kurku (27 Feb 2021)

Tiles más baratas a 27/02/2021 (Puede haber variación de precio dentro de un mismo país):
Tiles más baratas a 07/02/2021
Tiles más baratas a 29/01/2021

Os dejo mi código: M441C39YOS

Tuvalu 0.35 0.41

British Indian Ocean Territory (Chagos Islands) 0.37 0.42

Isla Norfolk 0.35 0.38 0.42

Islas Heard y McDonald 0.39 0.42

Lesoto 0.37 0.40 0.44

Armenia 0.38 0.41 0.44

Bosnia 0.39 0.41 0.44

Tajikistan 0.39 0.42 0.44

Santa Lucía 0.36 0.42 0.44

San Cristobal y Nieves 0.37 0.39 0.45

Islas Cook 0.38 0.40 0.45

Georgia 0.41 0.44 0.46

Burundi 0.42 0.46

Guinea-Bisáu 0.40 0.42 0.46

Suazilandia 0.38 0.40 0.47

Bielorusia 0.41 0.43 0.47

Guinea 0.39 0.43 0.47

Surinam 0.40 0.44 0.47

Ruanda 0.40 0.45 0.47

Eritrea 0.42 0.47

Gambia 0.44 0.47

Cisjordania 0.42 0.44 0.48

Guernsey 0.39 0.45 0.48

Guyana 0.40 0.45 0.48

Malí 0.42 0.48

Letonia 0.42 0.45 0.48

Kiribati 0.42 0.49

Malaui 0.43 0.49

Eslovaquia 0.43 0.49

Liechtenstein 0.43 0.49


----------



## D_M (27 Feb 2021)

*OFERTAS 27/02/2021 - ORGANIZADAS POR PRECIO DE MAYOR A MENOR - LA MAYORÍA DE TILES ESTÁN EN ZONAS MUY POBLADAS.


PRECIO %DESCUENTO CLASE PAIS URL*
$169,99 63,73% 2 Turkey Earth 2
$83,99 54,97% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$53,99 61,31% 2 Netherlands Earth 2
$53,21 47,66% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$42,60 45,20% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$31,20 55,24% 3 South Korea Earth 2
$23,99 35,98% 2 Bulgaria Earth 2
$23,40 30,97% 2 Laos Earth 2
$22,80 55,13% 2 Russia Earth 2
$21,60 36,60% 2 Papua New Guinea Earth 2
$21,24 45,26% 2 Thailand Earth 2
$21,05 51,25% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$17,99 49,75% 2 Japan Earth 2
$17,99 58,56% 2 Norway Earth 2
$16,22 36,39% 2 China Earth 2
$16,20 35,79% 2 Bolivia Earth 2
$16,17 41,60% 2 Cyprus Earth 2
$15,60 16,53% 2 Greece Earth 2
$14,78 35,77% 2 Antartica Earth 2
$11,99 44,92% 2 Russia Earth 2
$11,99 45,03% 2 Indonesia Earth 2
$11,88 20,48% 2 Marshall Islands Earth 2
$11,23 28,65% 2 Timor Leste Earth 2
$8,40 21,71% 2 Laos Earth 2
$7,25 16,95% 1 Ukraine Earth 2
$7,20 45,00% 2 Indonesia Earth 2
$7,20 46,51% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$6,43 46,24% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$5,64 26,94% 2 British Virgin Islands Earth 2
$4,80 46,49% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$4,56 64,09% 2 Sri Lanka Earth 2
$4,20 28,81% 2 Timor Leste Earth 2
$3,90 46,43% 2 India Earth 2
$3,86 46,98% 2 India Earth 2
$3,71 29,33% 2 Timor Leste Earth 2
$3,71 29,33% 2 Timor Leste Earth 2
$3,60 30,10% 2 Bangladesh Earth 2
$3,28 36,68% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$3,12 29,73% 2 Turkey Earth 2
$3,00 23,86% 2 Timor Leste Earth 2
$2,88 0,69% 1 Kenya Earth 2
$2,75 29,19% 2 Timor Leste Earth 2
$2,51 23,48% 2 Timor Leste Earth 2
$2,40 26,83% 2 Timor Leste Earth 2
$2,04 20,93% 2 Bangladesh Earth 2
$2,04 59,84% 2 Sri Lanka Earth 2
$1,99 24,05% 2 Timor Leste Earth 2
$1,80 27,71% 2 Papua New Guinea Earth 2
$1,80 35,98% 2 Bulgaria Earth 2
$1,58 26,85% 2 Yemen Earth 2
$1,18 35,54% 2 Philippines Earth 2
$0,60 27,71% 2 Papua New Guinea Earth 2
$0,49 25,76% 2 Timor Leste Earth 2
$0,46 30,30% 2 Timor Leste Earth 2


----------



## Reniegue (27 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Me ha dado por comprar en minas de oro namibias, y estoy mirando en Argentina. Dios mío, que vicio...



Esta mañana he visto una de mina de oro en algun lugar perdido de la mano de dios que no hay apenas gente.. os dejo el link

Earth 2


----------



## Le Fanu (27 Feb 2021)

Traducción googleiana:

"Imagínese si pudiéramos pagar instantáneamente y de forma directa a la CC de un usuario ... bueno ...#FingersCrossed La Essence funciona bien, pero debe implementarse con actualizaciones de EPL. Se acercan posibles noticias sobre el sistema de tiles. Los atributos asignados aleatoriamente en las propiedades SERÁ una de ellas #earth2 "


----------



## mulleixion (27 Feb 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Traducción googleiana:
> 
> "Imagínese si pudiéramos pagar instantáneamente y de forma directa a la CC de un usuario ... bueno ...#FingersCrossed La Essence funciona bien, pero debe implementarse con actualizaciones de EPL. Se acercan posibles noticias sobre el sistema de tiles. Los atributos asignados aleatoriamente en las propiedades SERÁ una de ellas #earth2 "




Si. El pago automático a tu crédit Card. Serían buenísimas noticias


----------



## BigJoe (27 Feb 2021)

No sé si los pump afecta igualmente a todo el país pero en España ahora mismo hay un pump del copón


----------



## Carlos1 (27 Feb 2021)

Reniegue dijo:


> Esta mañana he visto una de mina de oro en algun lugar perdido de la mano de dios que no hay apenas gente.. os dejo el link
> 
> Earth 2




Mis primeras compras las hacía siguiendo ese criterio de parcelas baratelis dejadas de la mano de dios, pero visto lo visto lo que se está poniendo de moda son las mega ciudades y zonas de recursos ya masificadas o medio masificadas.

Y lo otro son las ciudades "asociadas a mega ciudades"; he pillado esta:

Earth 2

Está asociada a Expocity, y me dicen los del discord que la finalidad de estas asociaciones será la teletransportación y bla bla bla, además está barateli a 0.42 ahora mismo.


----------



## mulleixion (27 Feb 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Mis primeras compras las hacía siguiendo ese criterio de parcelas baratelis dejadas de la mano de dios, pero visto lo visto lo que se está poniendo de moda son las mega ciudades y zonas de recursos ya masificadas o medio masificadas.
> 
> Y lo otro son las ciudades "asociadas a mega ciudades"; he pillado esta:
> 
> ...




Nihue si. Fundada por nuestro amigo Ghenwy. Es una ciudad en construcción y desarrollo. Uno de nuestros proyectos . Ahora mismo está "despegando" como quien dice esta última semana. Barata esta si. 

Respecto al tema de teletransportacion lo que tenemos claro es que el tráfico de personas que se genere queremos que lo haga por las 4 megaciudades : 


Oasis, Expocity, Tomorrowland y Nihue. 

Lógicamente tenemos que esperar a que se despeje un poco la niebla en torno a recursos y construcciones para seguir avanzando sobre lo que será realmente cada megaciudad , su enfoque y si la idea preconcebida de cada una de ellas puede finalmente concebirse. 

Proyecto HAY detrás de ellas , lógicamente adherida a todas las modificaciones que podamos sufrir por las fases.


----------



## Desmond Humes (27 Feb 2021)

Yo me he anclado definitivamente en el peñón. Llevo varios días en modo enfermizo, estudiando parcelas, perfiles, propietarios, antiguas ventas, haciendo pujas, mirando qué usuarios son activos, cuales llevan tiempo desaparecidos... No os imagináis. 
Pero es que dentro de un par de semanas ya no se podrá hacer ningún movimiento, a no ser que se pague un dineral.




mulleixion dijo:


> nuestro amigo Ghenwy




A este también lo tengo estudiado. Jose Manuel. Tiene más terrenos que Tecnocasa, el tipo
Si tienes confianza con él, envíale captura de este mensaje, lol. 
A él no le rentan estas baldosas en el agua, no son lo suficientemente buenas. Son más propias para un plebeyo como yo. Si me hace un precio, yo me comprometo a darles un cálido hogar en mi humilde portfolio 







Lo de los pagos directos suena demasiado bonito...
Me extrañaría que se pasase tan rápido de un extremo a otro. De un proceso casi manual, con intermediario, como ahora... a hacerlo automatizado y directo. Ojalá.


----------



## AK2 (27 Feb 2021)

Me estoy dando cuenta que, aunque hubiera estado muy liado con el curro (y lo sigo estando pero en menos intensidad), no me he perdido gran cosa. De hecho, estamos igual que siempre jajajajaja salvo que han puesto dos botones nuevos que no sirven para nada de momento jajaja

No hace falta ni que haga resumen. Ya podrían hacer algo sustancial y que cambiara algo notablemente. Sigo sin comprar y me niego a seguir comprando hasta que no metan alguna mejoría o desbloqueen algún país.


----------



## mulleixion (27 Feb 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo me he anclado definitivamente en el peñón. Llevo varios días en modo enfermizo, estudiando parcelas, perfiles, propietarios, antiguas ventas, haciendo pujas, mirando qué usuarios son activos, cuales llevan tiempo desaparecidos... No os imagináis.
> Pero es que dentro de un par de semanas ya no se podrá hacer ningún movimiento, a no ser que se pague un dineral.
> 
> 
> ...




Es amigo nuestro si. Bueno y fundador con nosotros en este caso de Expocity. 

Estamos todo el día en Discord de chachara


----------



## BigJoe (28 Feb 2021)




----------



## Silverado72 (28 Feb 2021)

Parece que hay algo de lío entre los creadores de Zigurat...


----------



## Kartal (28 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Parece que hay algo de lío entre los creadores de Zigurat...



Ka pachao?!


----------



## mulleixion (28 Feb 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Parece que hay algo de lío entre los creadores de Zigurat...




Bua si sólo fuera eso... Anoche llamaron a un usuario de Telegram Tileless su líder por teléfono para decirle que le iba a reventar... 

También me mandaron esto a mí por privado 

La verdad es que además de embusteros y embaucadores encima son barriobajeros a más no poder xD


----------



## D_M (28 Feb 2021)

*OFERTAS 28/02/2021 ORDENADAS DE MAYOR PRECIO A MENOR PRECIO:

PRECIO %DESCUENTO CLASE PAIS URL*
$169,99 63,82% 2 Turkey Earth 2
$83,99 54,97% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$53,21 47,97% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$42,60 45,53% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$31,20 55,51% 3 South Korea Earth 2
$23,99 40,00% 2 Bulgaria Earth 2
$23,40 31,58% 2 Laos Earth 2
$22,80 55,26% 2 Russia Earth 2
$21,60 38,09% 2 Papua New Guinea Earth 2
$21,24 45,75% 2 Thailand Earth 2
$21,05 51,25% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$17,99 50,06% 2 Japan Earth 2
$17,99 58,67% 2 Norway Earth 2
$16,22 36,57% 2 China Earth 2
$16,20 36,17% 2 Bolivia Earth 2
$16,17 41,79% 2 Cyprus Earth 2
$15,60 16,76% 2 Greece Earth 2
$14,78 35,77% 2 Antartica Earth 2
$11,99 45,52% 2 Indonesia Earth 2
$11,99 45,10% 2 Russia Earth 2
$11,93 28,48% 2 Timor Leste Earth 2
$11,88 20,48% 2 Marshall Islands Earth 2
$11,64 20,33% 2 Grenada Earth 2
$11,40 43,11% 2 South Korea Earth 2
$11,23 32,67% 2 Timor Leste Earth 2


----------



## Dadaria (28 Feb 2021)

He comprado una parcela esta tarde con la tarjeta de crédito, pero no me aparece que la haya comprado ni hay registro alguno de la transacción. ¿Es normal o doy el dinero por perdido?


----------



## Le Fanu (28 Feb 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> He comprado una parcela esta tarde con la tarjeta de crédito, pero no me aparece que la haya comprado ni hay registro alguno de la transacción. ¿Es normal o doy el dinero por perdido?



Habla con tu banco a ver si ha habido algún problema en la transacción. Si no lo ha habido, te aparecerá en unas horas la transacción o te la rechazarán y te devolverán el dinero. A mi no me ha pasado, pero si tengo constancia de ese error en otros usuarios que lo han comentado. En ningún caso pierdes el dinero. Sería la primera vez.


----------



## Kartal (28 Feb 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> He comprado una parcela esta tarde con la tarjeta de crédito, pero no me aparece que la haya comprado ni hay registro alguno de la transacción. ¿Es normal o doy el dinero por perdido?



¿Se llegó a finalizar la compra? Quiero decir... puedes ver en algún lugar si el cargo se ha efectuado?

Yo recomiendo usar la tarjeta para cargar crédito en tu cuenta de Earth2 en lugar de utilizarla para cada compra. Por ejemplo el día de Dubai eso será importantísimo para tener alguna posibilidad de pillar algo.


----------



## BigJoe (28 Feb 2021)

viva el jamón


----------



## D_M (1 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> PRECIO % DESCUENTO CLASE PAÍS ENLACE
> $169,99 63,82% 2 Turkey Earth 2
> $83,99 54,97% 2 Liberia Earth 2
> $53,21 47,97% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
> ...



Oye macho, ¿por qué posteas mis ofertas de hoy otra vez y al final de la lista pones dos ofertas tuyas?

Aparte de no hacerme gracia que mezcles mis ofertas con las tuyas, yo sólo pongo mis ofertas máximo una vez al día porque no quiero resultar pesado, no quiero spamear este hilo poniendo mis ofertas varias veces un mismo día.

Borra las mías y pon las tuyas haz el favor, y si usas un formato tuyo propio mejor.


----------



## BigJoe (1 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Oye macho, ¿por qué posteas mis ofertas y al final pones dos tuyas?
> 
> Aparte de no hacerme gracia que mezcles mis ofertas con las tuyas, yo sólo pongo mis ofertas máximo una vez al día porque no quiero resultar pesado, no quiero spamear este hilo poniendo mis ofertas varias veces un mismo día.
> 
> Borra las mías y pon las tuyas haz el favor, y si usas un formato tuyo propio mejor.



son tuyas? si las he sacado de Discord, de un usuario con otro nick.

no sabía que eran tuyas, tranquilo que lo borro


----------



## D_M (1 Mar 2021)

Super mega pumpeo en Laos hoy, por un momento me sentí como si me hubiese tocado la primitiva, jaja:


----------



## BigJoe (1 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Super mega pumpeo en Laos hoy, por un momento me sentí como si me hubiese tocado la primitiva, jaja:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 585306



Mira mi españita, otro pumpeo que juega con mis sentimientos


----------



## pasabaporaqui (1 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Mira mi españita, otro pumpeo que juega con mis sentimientos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 585308



Menudo subidote , jajaja






Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## D_M (1 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Mira mi españita, otro pumpeo que juega con mis sentimientos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 585308



Cada vez que veo la campanita y veo que mi crédito ha aumentado, me empalmo XD


----------



## Carlos1 (1 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Cada vez que veo la campanita y veo que mi crédito ha aumentado, me empalmo XD
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 585363




Nunca he tenido número en esa campanita, y cuando entro en Notificaciones solo me pone lo que he comprado.(


----------



## BigJoe (1 Mar 2021)

Mensaje de John1992 en la comunidad hispana, se ha liado parda en la ciduad de Zigurat


Buenos días a tod@s y perdonar por la tardanza. Anoche tuvimos demasiado trabajo y hasta las 6 de la mañana con distintos acuerdos en E2. Contestando a algunos usuarios : *¿ Son bienvenidos ciudadanos de Zigurat ?* Si, por supuesto . Ciudadanos de Zigurat no es miembros que compongan Zigurat. *¿ Quiere decir esto que los integrantes del equipo de Zigurat no son bienvenidos ? * En efecto. Cualquier componente humano del equipo Zigurat será automáticamente baneado de la comunidad Española en Discord . * ¿ Por qué habéis tomado esta decisión ? * Además de haber infringido las normas generales en este caso la número #5 teniendo constancia de que no solo comparten información errónea o falsa si no que además a través de ella engañan a distintos usuarios , se han dedicado a insultar a otros mediante mensaje privado. Un claro ejemplo es @the wolf of Tile Street uno de nuestros usuarios el cual recibió una llamada mediante la aplicación Telegram por parte del líder de Zigurat diciéndole que literalmente " Lo iba a reventar " . Además de esto , muchos de los usuarios han sido kickeados o baneados de algunos de sus canales por el mero hecho de querer expresar su opinión sobre algunas de las mentiras que proclama dicho equipo con el simple objetivo de acaparar, embaucar y hacer que los usuarios , incluidos los más noveles solo conozcan y compren en Zigurat. Además de ello la prepotencia que muestran y agresividad con el resto de megaciudades y fundadores no es propia ni de una comunidad ni de un comportamiento entre usuarios. Entre algunos ejemplos por los cuales han incumplido la norma número #5 se encuentran : 1. " Los recursos van a ser transportados " ( no confirmado ) 2. " Zigurat tiene muchísimos recursos " ( Western Sahara es uno de los países con menos recursos de todos , tan solo tiene algunos como fosfatos , pesca , arena y ganado. Hasta la comida debe ser importada ) "(editado)



_[_13:36_]_
3. " No se si tenemos recursos , pero tenemos el distrito de recursos más deseado de Earth 2 " ( Ni existe constancia de que esto se pueda crear ni pruebas de que ellos tengan el más deseado y el más grande de los distritos . Humo ) 4. " Algunas de las megaciudades van a tener verdaderos problemas para construir y van a tener que hacer malabares porque han comprado en zonas con montañas " ( Esto no es cierto , está confirmada la terraformacion así como la creación de túneles o incluso el interés de crear construcciones subacuáticas ) " 5. Han jugado con el Pump and Dump de Western Sahara , aprovechándose de tiles vendídas a 50$ a uno de sus usuarios , TQMA para alarmar a todo el mundo diciendo " ¿ Que está pasando en Western Sahara " ? a sabiendas de esto , para crear un pánico de compra y una fama injustificada en este Discord , nuevamente engañando a los usuarios. 6. Por si fuera poco , su usuario Xyzlandlord , vende parcelas en el centro de Zigurat no a un precio superior , si no a un precio que nos resulta insultante y engañoso sin ni siquiera saber la importancia de cada tile dentro del juego. De todo este comunicado y de sus puntos tenemos pruebas y testigos , no vamos a tolerar un comportamiento inadecuado ni un engaño a usuarios tal y como dicta la normativa de la comunidad que se extrae directamente de las normas de Discord Oficial dado que somos oficiales a todos los efectos. Un cordial saludo


----------



## BigJoe (1 Mar 2021)

¿Shane cuales son vuestrar mayores priorridades ahroa mismo?


"scripts que buscan estafadores para localizar y borrar cuentas para retiros más rápido ..

Sistema de pago CC

Fase 2 Esencia + EPL + dominio web

Actualizaciones del sistema de terreno para nuevas imágenes en el siguiente video

sistemas para evitar que los estafadores quieran ser parte de E2; no los queremos cerca de nosotros y estamos trabajando en planes para disuadirlos permanentemente. Quiero decir, todavía estoy al tanto de que se pagó a un estafador, no van a salirse con la suya

estamos trabajando en muchas otras tareas además de esto, pero esas son algunas que me vienen directamente a la mente. Hablar con algunas personas increíbles de todo el mundo también, pero no puedo decir mucho bajo NDA"


----------



## Jebediah (1 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> ¿Shane cuales son vuestrar mayores priorridades ahroa mismo?
> 
> 
> "scripts que buscan estafadores para localizar y borrar cuentas para retiros más rápido ..
> ...



Me parece cojonudo que lo primero de la lista sea machacar a los scammers. Tarde lo que se tarde, y cueste lo cueste, si se corta de raíz te libras de ese problema y en el futuro ya es mucho más fácil 1-que no haya más de esos y 2- si los hay, identificarlos inmediatamente. Después de eso, a seguir con el desarrollo del juego.


----------



## Jebediah (1 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Mensaje de John1992 en la comunidad hispana, se ha liado parda en la ciduad de Zigurat
> 
> 
> Buenos días a tod@s y perdonar por la tardanza. Anoche tuvimos demasiado trabajo y hasta las 6 de la mañana con distintos acuerdos en E2. Contestando a algunos usuarios : *¿ Son bienvenidos ciudadanos de Zigurat ?* Si, por supuesto . Ciudadanos de Zigurat no es miembros que compongan Zigurat. *¿ Quiere decir esto que los integrantes del equipo de Zigurat no son bienvenidos ? * En efecto. Cualquier componente humano del equipo Zigurat será automáticamente baneado de la comunidad Española en Discord . * ¿ Por qué habéis tomado esta decisión ? * Además de haber infringido las normas generales en este caso la número #5 teniendo constancia de que no solo comparten información errónea o falsa si no que además a través de ella engañan a distintos usuarios , se han dedicado a insultar a otros mediante mensaje privado. Un claro ejemplo es @the wolf of Tile Street uno de nuestros usuarios el cual recibió una llamada mediante la aplicación Telegram por parte del líder de Zigurat diciéndole que literalmente " Lo iba a reventar " . Además de esto , muchos de los usuarios han sido kickeados o baneados de algunos de sus canales por el mero hecho de querer expresar su opinión sobre algunas de las mentiras que proclama dicho equipo con el simple objetivo de acaparar, embaucar y hacer que los usuarios , incluidos los más noveles solo conozcan y compren en Zigurat. Además de ello la prepotencia que muestran y agresividad con el resto de megaciudades y fundadores no es propia ni de una comunidad ni de un comportamiento entre usuarios. Entre algunos ejemplos por los cuales han incumplido la norma número #5 se encuentran : 1. " Los recursos van a ser transportados " ( no confirmado ) 2. " Zigurat tiene muchísimos recursos " ( Western Sahara es uno de los países con menos recursos de todos , tan solo tiene algunos como fosfatos , pesca , arena y ganado. Hasta la comida debe ser importada ) "(editado)
> ...



Respecto a lo de Zigurat, espero que (edito nombre)*mulleixion se pase a dar un resumen, que he estado leyendo por Discord pero no me he enterado ni de la mitad, que hacían _pump & dump _y soltaban info falsa sí, pero algo más debe de haber.
Ya comienza lo que decía semanas atrás, comunidades, enfrentamientos y demás que, son un poco mal rollo pero personalmente, me mola.


----------



## mulleixion (1 Mar 2021)

Uno de tantos ejemplos de cómo ejercen su política en Zigurat . 

Te venden propiedades como si fuese el lugar más importante de la historia de E2. Básicamente se aprovechan de usuarios. No es el primero que ha caído por cierto. Alrededor de esta propiedad hay otras vendidas a otros usuarios de 1 tile por 50 $ porque les han dicho que es " primera línea de playa " . 


No contentos con eso aprovechan ventas de ese estilo para spamear las stats de Western Sahara donde al haber un pump a 50 dólares por una tile , la venta total de Western Sahara se multiplica . 

Es decir si hay una recaudación total en el país de 200.000 dólares por ejemplo, aprovechan cuando realizan la venta de 50 dólares y pasan todas durante unos minutos a valer 200.000 x 50$


----------



## mulleixion (1 Mar 2021)

En una de mis conversaciones con él por privado se lo reclamo. Posteriormente me dice " me pude liar, no estoy tan puesto en esto como tú " 

Cosa que no es así. En su propio Discord su socio Hugo subió previamente que era un Pump and Dump y aún así el prefirió poner la captura del pump y decir literalmente : 

THANK YOU ! Se están vendiendo muchísimas tiles hoy en Zigurat !


----------



## mulleixion (1 Mar 2021)

A otros usuarios los ha directamente fulminado de un canal de Telegram adquirido por el que pertenecía a ForoCoches cuando compraban en Nauru. 

Estas son sus respuestas antes de echar a los usuarios.


----------



## BigJoe (1 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> En una de mis conversaciones con él por privado se lo reclamo. Posteriormente me dice " me pude liar, no estoy tan puesto en esto como tú "
> 
> Cosa que no es así. En su propio Discord su socio Hugo subió previamente que era un Pump and Dump y aún así el prefirió poner la captura del pump y decir literalmente :
> 
> THANK YOU ! Se están vendiendo muchísimas tiles hoy en Zigurat !



Ah que la primera estafa de churros que conzoco en la Historia de E2 viene de un grupo de españoles? 

Sublime


----------



## mulleixion (1 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Ah que la primera estafa de churros que conzoco en la Historia de E2 viene de un grupo de españoles?
> 
> Sublime




Todo aquel que no promocione Zigurat en primera instancia , lo fulminan.


----------



## mulleixion (1 Mar 2021)

A Kenan según tengo entendido le dijo Tileless que estaba quedando como el culo promocionando Villa Burbuja y le borró la publi.


----------



## Kartal (1 Mar 2021)

Es curioso que en tiempos bíblicos, cuando intentaron hacer un enorme Zigurat en Babel, la cosa no terminó nada bien.

El 2º intento no ha empezado por buen camino...


----------



## BigJoe (1 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Todo aquel que no promocione Zigurat en primera instancia , lo fulminan.



Menuda imagen que esta gentuza da de nuestro país.

Se las van de más listos que nadie, de lazarillos y zalameros, son una versión paco tragicómcia y hostil de un buen ladrón zalaermo como los italianos. Confunden el ser un miserias con ser "listo"


----------



## Kartal (1 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> A Kenan según tengo entendido le dijo Tileless que estaba quedando como el culo promocionando Villa Burbuja y le borró la publi.



Sí, en el chat general del discord de Zigurat, del cual ya me salí. Dijo que primero tenían que conocer el proyecto y bla bla bla, pero con malas formas. Me encaja con lo que va saliendo ahora a la luz, igual se pensó que nuestra humilde aldea suponía una amenaza a su megalopolis pagana


----------



## Jebediah (1 Mar 2021)

Jajjaja! Esto es muy bueno. En todos los sitios salen zalameros y los aprovechateguis. Se está convirtiendo en realidad un auténtico Earth 2.


----------



## mulleixion (1 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Menuda imagen que esta gentuza da de nuestro país.
> 
> Se las van de más listos que nadie, de lazarillos y zalameros, son una versión paco tragicómcia y hostil de un buen ladrón zalaermo como los italianos. Confunden el ser un miserias con ser "listo"



Lo peligroso , lo que nos preocupa y por lo que hemos sacado el comunicado es porque hoy algunos usuarios de zigurat nos han dicho a ver si no son bienvenidos en la comunidad española. Y eso no es así , eso no sale de nuestra boca jamás. De ahí el comunicado. 

Eso sí tal y como decimos , los promotores principales de Zigurat que vienen siendo 4 o 5 no les vamos a dar ni una mínima parte de voz . Hay normas que están en el Discord oficial ingles que son las que tenemos. Y tener a gente engañando a los nuevos usuarios haciendo que se gasten su pasta sin saber que hay más mundo no lo toleramos. 


Mira yo cuando he recibido nuevos usuarios los he llevado por todo. De hecho Danny uno de nuestros usuarios que se dejó 15.000 dólares le dije que compraste en zigurat. Pues fíjate la moto que le vendieron que el mismo vino y nos dijo que no estaba interesado , que le olía todo a humo y que le habían dado una mala ubicación. Y era cierto. A otro de nuestros usuarios , Ghenwy , querían hacerle vender todo el centro que él tenía a los usuarios que ellos querían por precio de market. Mientras ellos venden una tile a 1000 dólares. XD


----------



## mulleixion (1 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Jajjaja! Esto es muy bueno. En todos los sitios salen zalameros y los aprovechateguis. Se está convirtiendo en realidad un auténtico Earth 2.



Esto es la nueva isla de las tentaciones Jebe ! Jajaja


----------



## BigJoe (1 Mar 2021)

El tiempo verá quien tenía más razón, unos dicen que hay que ir a megaciudades, otros que islas privadas, otros que minería, otros que zonas concurridas en paises del primer mundo, mi apuesta, a falta dce información, es usar una estrategia mixta, lo más jodido de esto es por supuesto la parte final, ya que es donde la inversión es mas cara, pero en algún momento hay que dar el salto, 5 tiles en Manhattan


----------



## Carlos1 (1 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Uno de tantos ejemplos de cómo ejercen su política en Zigurat .
> 
> Te venden propiedades como si fuese el lugar más importante de la historia de E2. Básicamente se aprovechan de usuarios. No es el primero que ha caído por cierto. Alrededor de esta propiedad hay otras vendidas a otros usuarios de 1 tile por 50 $ porque les han dicho que es " primera línea de playa " .
> 
> ...




Esto viene a ser un "compra caro y vende barato" en el mundo del tradeo pero llevado a Earth2. ¿La gente no se da cuenta de que el precio de venta es brutalmente superior al de mercado?


----------



## Le Fanu (1 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Nunca he tenido número en esa campanita, y cuando entro en Notificaciones solo me pone lo que he comprado.(



Anímate a entrar y negociar en el market. Es un mundo nuevo de color y fantasía.



BigJoe dijo:


> El tiempo verá quien tenía más razón, unos dicen que hay que ir a megaciudades, otros que islas privadas, otros que minería, otros que zonas concurridas en paises del primer mundo, mi apuesta, a falta dce información, es usar una estrategia mixta, lo más jodido de esto es por supuesto la parte final, ya que es donde la inversión es mas cara, pero en algún momento hay que dar el salto, 5 tiles en Manhattan
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 585802



¿Es clase 3, verdad?


----------



## Carlos1 (1 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> El tiempo verá quien tenía más razón, unos dicen que hay que ir a megaciudades, otros que islas privadas, otros que minería, otros que zonas concurridas en paises del primer mundo, mi apuesta, a falta dce información, es usar una estrategia mixta, lo más jodido de esto es por supuesto la parte final, ya que es donde la inversión es mas cara, pero en algún momento hay que dar el salto, 5 tiles en Manhattan
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 585802




En cuanto a mega ciudades, por ahora me fío de Expocity, Nauru Resort que está asociado con ellos y tengo unas parcelas en Wakanda, Uganda, megaciudad de la República Hispana o algo así, y lógicamente Villa Burbuja que es nuestra chabola querida que algún día se convertirá en la Atenas Libia.
Lo demás estoy tirando hacia recursos naturales, pero realmente uno va a ciegas, muchos proyectos se quedarán en nada, otros a medias, etc.
Me parece ahora mismo en el Earth2 hay que tirar hacia comunidades en lugar de ir en solitario por libre.
Ya veremos.


----------



## BigJoe (1 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Anímate a entrar y negociar en el market. Es un mundo nuevo de color y fantasía.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Es clase 3, verdad?



Si, la pille pensando en el trafico y un posible uso de anuncios, no en el LIT que se no habrá.


----------



## Carlos1 (1 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Anímate a entrar y negociar en el market. Es un mundo nuevo de color y fantasía.



He estado cotilleando el Marketplace, hay buenas ofertas, pero la mayoría delas ubicaciones me parecen muy malas o mal distribuidas, parcelas compradas en ziz zag, dibujando rombos, haciendo la culebrita, mucho pixel art inútil y además ubicados a tomar por culo, a 5.000 kms de la primera lucecilla del mapa de calor.
Igualmente seguiré buscando.


----------



## Reniegue (1 Mar 2021)

Que os parece San Marino? Le veis potencial? Se está petando últimamente, y el precio es aún bastante bueno. Yo compré ayer unas cuantas tiles. Además el hecho de que sea pequeñito hará que no tarde en llenarse.. el caso es no dejar de gastar xDD


----------



## mulleixion (1 Mar 2021)

Reniegue dijo:


> Que os parece San Marino? Le veis potencial? Se está petando últimamente, y el precio es aún bastante bueno. Yo compré ayer unas cuantas tiles. Además el hecho de que sea pequeñito hará que no tarde en llenarse.. el caso es no dejar de gastar xDD



Yo no me dejaría llevar por ese tipo de países en concreto. Lógicamente la gente mira por gastar menos y tira por las últimas tiradas de los países más baratos.

Jamás se han querido comprar paises como San Marino , Timor Leste u otras de este pelo. Se compraban y se compran porque no tienen éxito a efectos de proyectos por parte de alguien , no obstante quien sabe si puede ser un buen sitio para sacar algún tipo de recursos o simplemente para almacenar mas esencia . Es mi humilde consejo claro !


----------



## pepita (1 Mar 2021)

Alguien sabe si en el futuro habrá fronteras?


----------



## mulleixion (1 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Alguien sabe si en el futuro habrá fronteras?



Wolfgang en una de sus respuestas a sus usuarios dijo : No existirán zonas bloqueadas por usuarios. 


Por lo que da a entender que no existirán estás fronteras.


----------



## pepita (1 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Wolfgang en una de sus respuestas a sus usuarios dijo : No existirán zonas bloqueadas por usuarios.
> 
> 
> Por lo que da a entender que no existirán estás fronteras.



Me refiero a que no seguirá habiendo los países o estados de ahora. ¿Eso se sabe?


No veo lógico que en Earth2 sigan existiendo..., pero al haber vendido tanto tan pronto,, la única forma de compensar a los que han entrado, es poner más recursos donde mas caro se ha comprado, que ha sido por países, supongo que por eso la gran parte de recursos se ven en USA.


----------



## Kartal (1 Mar 2021)

No sé si se ha compartido ya, pero por si acaso...


----------



## Jebediah (1 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> No sé si se ha compartido ya, pero por si acaso...



Announcement de esta semana: "Essence soon"


----------



## Le Fanu (1 Mar 2021)

@mulleixion ¿te suena si alguno de los desarrolladores dijo que en una fase posterior las tiles se iban a poder reagrupar? Me refiero a la posibilidad de pegar a las aglomeraciones aquellas tiles que se adquirieron en las afueras de una ciudad y alejadas de los otros usuarios.

Me suena que se dijo en su día, pero no sé si son imaginaciones mías....


----------



## Kartal (1 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> @mulleixion ¿te suena si alguno de los desarrolladores dijo que en una fase posterior las tiles se iban a poder reagrupar? Me refiero a la posibilidad de pegar a las aglomeraciones aquellas tiles que se adquirieron tiles en las afueras de una ciudad y alejadas de los otros usuarios.
> 
> Me suena que se dijo en su día, pero no sé si son imaginaciones mías....



Me gustará saber lo que dice el compañero, que de esto sabe más que yo, pero personalmente sí recuerdo haberlo leído. Alguien luego dijo por aquí que no se podría indiscriminadamente sino que tendría restricciones, y se llegó a la conclusión de que quizás solo se podría agrupar tus parcelas dentro del mismo país. Pero si ahora se comenta que quizás no hayan fronteras en fases posteriores, pues no sé cómo lo van a hacer al final.


----------



## Desmond Humes (1 Mar 2021)

Buah, con lo que me gusta a mi el salseo...
Tengo que reconocer que yo pensaba que iba a implosionar primero Villaburbuja.
Incluso llegué a azuzar un poco y meter cizaña, pero las cosas como son. Enhorabuena. *Villaburbuja 1 - Zigurat 0 *





BigJoe dijo:


> El tiempo verá quien tenía más razón, unos dicen que hay que ir a megaciudades, otros que islas privadas, otros que minería, otros que zonas concurridas en paises del primer mundo, mi apuesta, a falta dce información, es usar una estrategia mixta, lo más jodido de esto es por supuesto la parte final, ya que es donde la inversión es mas cara, pero en algún momento hay que dar el salto, 5 tiles en Manhattan
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 585802



Correctísimo.
Las megaciudades necesitan ciudadanos, así que tienen que vendernos su enciclopedia, y reclutar. Y me parece lógico y normal, soy miembro de muchas.
Yo he terminado haciendo gastos exactamente como el tuyo. Lo más parecido a un_ valor oro _que hay aquí, son los lugares que todos sabemos, y que por algo son caros. No van a bajar de precio y demanda tan fácilmente, incluso cuando se conviertan en bosques y praderas.
Yo veo muy claro que parten con ventaja. Otra cosa es lo que luego pase, claro.
Lo que aquí hace falta es una buena ola de jugadores nuevos, aunque por otra parte eso me preocupa.

Si yo vengo ahora nuevo a esto y veo que todo lo chulo está ocupado y que además es carísimo, adiós muy buenas. Hay que vender esto bien, espero que tengan algún plan.


----------



## BigJoe (1 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Buah, con lo que me gusta a mi el salseo...
> Tengo que reconocer que yo pensaba que iba a implosionar primero Villaburbuja.
> Incluso llegué a azuzar un poco y meter cizaña, pero las cosas como son. Enhorabuena. *Villaburbuja 1 - Zigurat 0 *
> 
> ...



Pues estamos de acuerdo en muchas cosas.

Y también me preocupa la creciente barrear de entrada que supondrá entrar a lugares realmente demandadso (los países y ciudades que todos sabaemos, no una promesa comunal de Wakanda en Timor Oriental). 

Como los desarrolladores de E2 no tienen nada de prisa, solo podemos jugar al juego de especular, mi opinión es que la única manera para que esto tenga interés a nueva gente sea:

1. O pudinedo juegar al juego sin poseer tierras pero pudiendo ganar algún tipo de premio
2. Subdividiendo cada baldosa en numerosas partes.

Y digan lo que digan lo más honesto es decir que nadie sabe casi nada y lo mejor es diversificar estrategias solo necesitas que funcione una.


----------



## Kartal (1 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Buah, con lo que me gusta a mi el salseo...
> Tengo que reconocer que yo pensaba que iba a implosionar primero Villaburbuja.
> Incluso llegué a azuzar un poco y meter cizaña, pero las cosas como son. Enhorabuena. *Villaburbuja 1 - Zigurat 0 *


----------



## BigJoe (1 Mar 2021)

San Marino puede ser un mini pelotazo si sabes comprar bien 

Comprad tiles demandadas, no seais lonchafinistas, eso so, bien posiciones y agrupada en la forma correcta (tirando a cuadrado o rectángulo)

Si dejarán uni y separar tiles, primero lo segundo, l oprimero vendrá más tarde, y no descartan que haya que consumir algo para poder hacerlo


----------



## Desmond Humes (1 Mar 2021)

Lo de San Marino creo que es en parte por culpa de esa medio filtración que ha habido de "puntos rojos y recursos", (sin que esté confirmado que sea cierto).
Pero los peces gordos se están moviendo. Fijaros como predominan las parcelas bien grandes:









Earth 2


----------



## Desmond Humes (1 Mar 2021)

Earth2stats.xyz


----------



## BigJoe (1 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Lo de San Marino creo que es en parte por culpa de esa medio filtración que ha habido de "puntos rojos y recursos", (sin que esté confirmado que sea cierto).
> Pero los peces gordos se están moviendo. Fijaros como predominan las parcelas bien grandes:
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de los puntos rojos era mayormente en Estados Unidos y algo en Sudamérica, pero dicen fue un testeo de reparto de recursos random.

Independientemente de la causa (qeu de verdad, para compraventas rápidas es lo de menos) quien se haya gastado 200 euros en San Marino anoche hoy puede tener 800 fácil


----------



## mulleixion (1 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> @mulleixion ¿te suena si alguno de los desarrolladores dijo que en una fase posterior las tiles se iban a poder reagrupar? Me refiero a la posibilidad de pegar a las aglomeraciones aquellas tiles que se adquirieron tiles en las afueras de una ciudad y alejadas de los otros usuarios.
> 
> Me suena que se dijo en su día, pero no sé si son imaginaciones mías....



Se dijo que la agrupación iba a ser más viable que la separación de las mismas. Eso sí, no se habló nada de las limitaciones de estas. Dudo que puedas juntar o dividir tiles sin límite en un mismo país. Desconozco si tendrá un área limitada . No podría confirmarte esto.


----------



## pepita (1 Mar 2021)

Como no se va a poder dividir el terreno en tiles, si suben de precio quién va a poder comprar terrenos de 750 tiles.


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Earth2stats.xyz
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 586085



Que representa?


----------



## mulleixion (1 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Como no se va a poder dividir el terreno en tiles, si suben de precio quién va a poder comprar terrenos de 750 tiles.



Si todo lo que está alrededor de tus 750 tiles está comprado que haces ? Les pisas su tile ? Las conquistas ? Las borras ? Saltas por encima de ellas ? Valdrán lo mismo donde las tienes que llevándotelas quizá a un lugar menos atractivo ? 


No se Rick. No lo veo salgo que las tengas en tierra de nadie.


----------



## Visrul (1 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Como no se va a poder dividir el terreno en tiles, si suben de precio quién va a poder comprar terrenos de 750 tiles.



Efectivamente. Es básico que se puedan dividir, para facilitar la entrada de más gente. Si no sería imposible que esto siguiese creciendo. De hecho uno de los problemas que tiene el juego ahora es que con muy pocas parcelas vendidas sobre el total existente en muchos países, los precios son enormes.
Y ésto en mi opinión es una pista importante sobre cómo será el futuro. Me explico. lo lógico es que quisiesen que entrase cada vez más gente, lo cual haría el juego más popular y ganarían puede que más dinero que en la actualidad (incluso con la compra venta de las mismas, con por ejemplo un pequeño impuesto en cada transacción). Parcelas hay miles de millones. Lo lógico sería que por ejemplo en EEUU los precios fuesen como son ahora si hubiesen vendido, no sé, tal vez 10 millones de parcelas (¿Por qué no?, en EEUU hay una cantidad muchísimo mayor).
Y sin embargo las parcelas son un porcentaje muy pequeño respecto al total. ¿Por qué? Creo que ahí está la clave del tema. Porque en la situación actual cada vez va a entrar menos gente. No es factible que te cueste una parcela 40$. Es inviable, salvo haciendo un juego únicamente para ricos y un "pay to win".
Lo que no tengo claro es la razón.


----------



## pepita (1 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Efectivamente. Es básico que se puedan dividir, para facilitar la entrada de más gente. Si no sería imposible que esto siguiese creciendo. De hecho uno de los problemas que tiene el juego ahora es que con muy pocas parcelas vendidas sobre el total existente en muchos países, los precios son enormes.
> Y ésto en mi opinión es una pista importante sobre cómo será el futuro. Me explico. lo lógico es que quisiesen que entrase cada vez más gente, lo cual haría el juego más popular y ganarían puede que más dinero que en la actualidad (incluso con la compra venta de las mismas, con por ejemplo un pequeño impuesto en cada transacción). Parcelas hay miles de millones. Lo lógico sería que por ejemplo en EEUU los precios fuesen como son ahora si hubiesen vendido, no sé, tal vez 10 millones de parcelas (¿Por qué no?, en EEUU hay una cantidad muchísimo mayor).
> Y sin embargo las parcelas son un porcentaje muy pequeño respecto al total. ¿Por qué? Creo que ahí está la clave del tema. Porque en la situación actual cada vez va a entrar menos gente. No es factible que te cueste una parcela 40$. Es inviable, salvo haciendo un juego únicamente para ricos y un "pay to win".
> Lo que no tengo claro es la razón.



porque les ha pillado por sorpresa la venta masiva, antes de pensarlo, ahora van a tener que ir amoldando el juego a esto


----------



## Desmond Humes (1 Mar 2021)

Habría que ajustar de alguna forma para que el precio de mercado actual fuese el nuevo precio de cada baldosa, pero es difícil meter la mano ahí.




Elbrujo dijo:


> Que representa?



La presunta ubicación de recursos. Conforme se hace zoom van apareciendo cosas. Pero ya digo que no está confirmado, solo se están gastando los cuartos en esas ubicaciones los que se lo pueden permitir.













Hablando de grandes magnates... gracias Ney´s land.. que tío   

¿No hay manera de que se anime a postear? ¿O es uno de vosotros de incógnito?


----------



## BigJoe (1 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Habría que ajustar de alguna forma para que el precio de mercado actual fuese el nuevo precio de cada baldosa, pero es difícil meter la mano ahí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitivamente, no todos los héroes llevan capa.

Ahì le tienes, en silencio, sin decir esta boca es mía, ayudádonos a muchos de nosotros (gracias si me lees tio), y en el top 5 nacional


----------



## mulleixion (1 Mar 2021)

Pensadlo bien. No es necesario mover tus tiles para poder dividirlas. Pueden decidir perfectamente que puedas dividir tu compra de 50 tiles en varios montos de por ejemplo : 20 + 20+ 10 . Pero sin moverlas , claro.


----------



## Desmond Humes (1 Mar 2021)

Hacedle hijo predilecto, y que os haga el pregón de las fiestas. Qué menos  


Bueno ahora salen con esto, ya suena a cachondeo:


----------



## Kartal (1 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> La presunta ubicación de recursos. Conforme se hace zoom van apareciendo cosas. Pero ya digo que no está confirmado, solo se están gastando los cuartos en esas ubicaciones los que se lo pueden permitir.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 586149



¿Caería algo en Villa Burbuja?


----------



## BigJoe (1 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Hacedle hijo predilecto, y que os haga el pregón de las fiestas. Qué menos
> 
> 
> Bueno ahora salen con esto, ya suena a cachondeo:
> ...



Pero como que "hacedle", acaso tu no tienes propiedad en VillabUrbuaj?

No seas así hombre, comprate unas tiles, la vivienda en VB nunca baja


----------



## Desmond Humes (1 Mar 2021)

No controlo bien donde está exactamente, pero si es en esta hendidura, quizás sí.


----------



## BigJoe (1 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> No controlo bien donde está exactamente, pero si es en esta hendidura, quizás sí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así es hamijo



Somos así de especiales que lo hemos construido en mitad de un acantilado, pero los devs han confirmado la posibilidad de aplanar y crear tuneles, puede ser la entada al mayor bunker virtual


----------



## Silverado72 (2 Mar 2021)

El jefe Shane parece que no sabe ni cuanta gente tiene en el equipo. Improvisación a tope. Esperemos por nuestro bien que sepa improvisar adecuadamente.


----------



## BigJoe (2 Mar 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (2 Mar 2021)

Extraídos de Data en la comunidad española de Discord. 

Spam para vosotros mamoncetes Join the Discord Server!


----------



## mulleixion (2 Mar 2021)

Gyazo


----------



## Kartal (2 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> No controlo bien donde está exactamente, pero si es en esta hendidura, quizás sí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues como esto finalmente se implemente así nos ha tocado premio a varios de nosotros. Da la impresión por ese mapa que han "premiado" parcelas ya compradas, por ejemplo una de las que forman el puente de Bubble Bay. Pero bueno, no lancemos las campanas al vuelo todavía porque igual es simplemente un testeo y luego al implementarlo vuelven a darle al botón de random. Pero la cosa se mueve, me gusta.


----------



## BigJoe (2 Mar 2021)

Interesante comentario, gracias por el aporte

Estas invirtiendo en E2¿


----------



## BigJoe (2 Mar 2021)




----------



## BigJoe (2 Mar 2021)

Me parece una decisión inteligente, y además, añado, te quitas la peligrosa adicción al juego con dinero real, que esoty convencido existe.


----------



## Silverado72 (2 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Me parece una decisión inteligente, y además, añado, te quitas la peligrosa adicción al juego con dinero real, que esoty convencido existe.



Y tanto. Ya voy por las 101 propiedades , y lo que temo que caerá...


----------



## BigJoe (2 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Y tanto. Ya voy por las 101 propiedades , y lo que temo que caerá...



Ojo shur que lo decía en serio, esto es más un juego de CASINO que un videojuego, con todo lo que eso conlleva.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Ojo shur que lo decía en serio, esto es más un juego de CASINO que un videojuego, con todo lo que eso conlleva.




Pues a mí sólo me interesa la cuestión 3D y la parte lúdica del asunto.
Y compruebo que los que quieren hacerse ricos.... sufren una considerable angustia existencial.

Distintas formas de ver la vida supongo.
A mí jamás se me ocurriría enfrentarme a un juego con intereses pecuniarios. Me monto mis partidillas de póquer con amigos, y jugamos dinero, pero nunca mucho, y nadie se sienta a la mesa con el propósito de ganar dinero. Se trata de divertirse.

Creo que habrá muchas decepciones cuando se descubra que, al final, sólo era un juego.


----------



## Silverado72 (2 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Ojo shur que lo decía en serio, esto es más un juego de CASINO que un videojuego, con todo lo que eso conlleva.



Gracias, soy el primero en admitir que puede ser adictivo. Si el proyecto quedara mas claro, no seria tan arriesgado. Pero hacen declaraciones ambiguas e introducen las mejoras como el heatmap con cuentagotas. 

O improvisan o está pensado a largo plazo y somos unos impacientes.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Gracias, si soy el primero en admitir que puede ser adictivo. Si el proyecto quedara mas claro, no seria tan arriesgado. Pero hacen declaraciones ambiguas y mejoras con cuentagotas. O improvisan o está pensado a largo plazo y somos unos impacientes.



Sóis unos impacientes.

CONSEJO: controlad el impulso de mirar. No miréis todos los días el mapa, los hilos, el Twitter, etcétera. Con mirarlo una vez a la semana, o menos, ya es bastante.
Así además huís de la compra compulsiva.


----------



## Le Fanu (2 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues como esto finalmente se implemente así nos ha tocado premio a varios de nosotros. Da la impresión por ese mapa que han "premiado" parcelas ya compradas, por ejemplo una de las que forman el puente de Bubble Bay. Pero bueno, no lancemos las campanas al vuelo todavía porque igual es simplemente un testeo y luego al implementarlo vuelven a darle al botón de random. Pero la cosa se mueve, me gusta.



Pero los puntos azules y verdes no son recursos, son propiedades en venta hasta donde yo sé. Los recursos son los rojos. Y por VB no ha caído nada, parece.


----------



## pepita (2 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pero los puntos azules y verdes no son recursos, son propiedades en venta hasta donde yo sé. Los recursos son los rojos. Y por VB no ha caído nada, parece.



Así es, yo por si acaso me he cogido el puntito rojo mas cercano


----------



## Kartal (2 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pero los puntos azules y verdes no son recursos, son propiedades en venta hasta donde yo sé. Los recursos son los rojos. Y por VB no ha caído nada, parece.



Mi gozo en un pozo  

Pero se puede saber quién es capaz de poner a la venta parcelas en *"Burbuja d'Or, tu ciudad virtual de vacaciones"*??

Qué poca visión de futuro....


----------



## Visrul (2 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Hablando de grandes magnates... gracias Ney´s land.. que tío
> 
> ¿No hay manera de que se anime a postear? ¿O es uno de vosotros de incógnito?



¿Quién es Ney´s Land?


----------



## Desmond Humes (2 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> ¿Quién es Ney´s Land?



Es nuestro Amancio Ortega de Earth2, pero no sé mucho más sobre él. 
Hace el bien desde la distancia, como un dios benevolente con nosotros los mortales.


----------



## Reniegue (2 Mar 2021)

San marino no para de subir, puede que sea el nuevo Adrar ‍♂ ya ha pasado a clase 3


----------



## Desmond Humes (2 Mar 2021)

Gracias Maximon72  

¿Alguien conoce a El Torres? Me gustaría contactarle.








Me acabo de encontrar con que por fin alguien comparte mi entusiasmo gibraltareño
Se acaba de comprar super parcelas en lo poco que va quedando de agua en la costa interna.







Dentro de poco estará todo completo, solo va a quedar espacio en la otra parte del Mediterráneo, más feucha y menos estratégica.
Yo compré en San Marino hace un mes y no me dice nada que ahora mi valor se haya duplicado. Es temporal. Dentro de un mes nadie va a recomprar mis parcelas allí al precio que están pumpeando ahora con compra masiva. Pero bueno, entiendo el hype.

Este terreno sí me parece más interesante, barato, y bien localizado, entre España y Marruecos.
Va a pasar lo mismo que pasó con las baldosas en agua en Mónaco, estoy convencido. Yo recomiendo que por lo menos compréis una mísera baldosa ahí.


----------



## Kartal (2 Mar 2021)

El otro día se bumpeó un país en el que estoy bien posicionado y mi networth fue de 35.000 USD durante un rato. Fue bonito mientras duró.


----------



## Jebediah (2 Mar 2021)

Lo suyo sería que implementasen un sistema NFT, para cada parcela adquirida, donde los intercambios serían con Ethers. Creo que sería el empujón definitivo al aspecto financiero del juego.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (2 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> El otro día se bumpeó un país en el que estoy bien posicionado y mi networth fue de 35.000 USD durante un rato. Fue bonito mientras duró.



Algunas veces es muy heavy, hoy una tile que tengo por ahí perdida se ha puesto por encima del Vaticano






Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Visrul (2 Mar 2021)

Alucino con la peña. Me dije que quería buscarme un sitio alejado de todo el mundo y con recursos. Encuentro una mina de jade (ni dios está mirando para esos recursos y seguramente no los implementen) y como tiene cerca bosque, agua y está alejado de todo dios voy y compro una parcela. Ni siquiera pongo un nombre indicativo en la misma por si acaso.
Voy hoy a echar un vistazo y me encuentro ésto:
Earth 2 
La madre que parió al alemán...   
¿Pero cómo leches dio conmigo? Si fui a un sitio que no conoce ni diossss!!!
La leche, al final lo verdaderamente difícil en el juego va a ser encontrar un sitio alejado de todos y en el que no haya nadie, para el que quiera hacer algo sólo.


----------



## mulleixion (2 Mar 2021)

A Ney lo tenemos en la comunidad española para cuando queráis por cierto !


----------



## pasabaporaqui (2 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Alucino con la peña. Me dije que quería buscarme un sitio alejado de todo el mundo y con recursos. Encuentro una mina de jade (ni dios está mirando para esos recursos y seguramente no los implementen) y como tiene cerca bosque, agua y está alejado de todo dios voy y compro una parcela. Ni siquiera pongo un nombre indicativo en la misma por si acaso.
> Voy hoy a echar un vistazo y me encuentro ésto:
> Earth 2
> La madre que parió al alemán...
> ...



Tiene pensado extorsionarte

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dadaria (2 Mar 2021)

¿Como veis el tema de comprar terrenos agrícolas?


----------



## Jebediah (2 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Alucino con la peña. Me dije que quería buscarme un sitio alejado de todo el mundo y con recursos. Encuentro una mina de jade (ni dios está mirando para esos recursos y seguramente no los implementen) y como tiene cerca bosque, agua y está alejado de todo dios voy y compro una parcela. Ni siquiera pongo un nombre indicativo en la misma por si acaso.
> Voy hoy a echar un vistazo y me encuentro ésto:
> Earth 2
> La madre que parió al alemán...
> ...



 Te ha hecho un:


----------



## Desmond Humes (2 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Alucino con la peña. Me dije que quería buscarme un sitio alejado de todo el mundo y con recursos. Encuentro una mina de jade (ni dios está mirando para esos recursos y seguramente no los implementen) y como tiene cerca bosque, agua y está alejado de todo dios voy y compro una parcela. Ni siquiera pongo un nombre indicativo en la misma por si acaso.
> Voy hoy a echar un vistazo y me encuentro ésto:
> Earth 2
> La madre que parió al alemán...
> ...




Ya se lo ha hecho a otra gente, le gustará trolear un poco.


----------



## Le Fanu (2 Mar 2021)

Sigan la siguiente secuencia para pumpeos y rentabilidades con tradeo a corto (y quién sabe si a largo):

Vaticano -- Mónaco -- San Marino -- Liechtenstein -- Gibraltar -- ¿Andorra? -- ¿Luxemburgo?


----------



## mulleixion (2 Mar 2021)




----------



## pepita (2 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Sigan la siguiente secuencia para pumpeos y rentabilidades con tradeo a corto (y quién sabe si a largo):
> 
> Vaticano -- Mónaco -- San Marino -- Liechtenstein -- Gibraltar -- ¿Andorra?



sí claro, Andorra, pero hay que esperar que se llenen San Marino y Liechtenstein, o que entre gente a tropel

Son las megaciudades naturales







Vatican City (0.44 km2) ...
Monaco (1.95 km2) ...
San Marino (61 km2) ...
Liechtenstein (160 km2) ...
Malta (316 km2) ... ---------------------> isla
Andorra (468 km2) ...
Luxembourg (2,586 km2) ...
Cyprus (9,251 km2)


----------



## antoniussss (2 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> A Ney lo tenemos en la comunidad española para cuando queráis por cierto !



Pues me gustaría tener su código de descuento para devolverle alguna compra que me hizo  , no sé si le puedes preguntar.


----------



## antoniussss (2 Mar 2021)

hoy me ha volado un clase 1 que tenía en Andorra en el mercado.... Lo compré por 20 hace tiempo con muchísimo descuento y me ha volado hoy a 99 €......


----------



## Le Fanu (2 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> sí claro, Andorra, pero hay que esperar que se llenen San Marino y Liechtenstein, o que entre gente a tropel
> 
> Son las megaciudades naturales
> 
> ...



Malta y Chipre ya están cerca de la barrera psicológica de 1 $


----------



## Visrul (2 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Ya se lo ha hecho a otra gente, le gustará trolear un poco.



Lo que me alucina es cómo llegó a esos sitios super aislados...
Debe de tener un tiempo libre de la leche.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (2 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Lo que me alucina es cómo llegó a esos sitios super aislados...
> Debe de tener un tiempo libre de la leche.



Va buscando luciérnagas perdidas

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (2 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Malta y Chipre ya están cerca de la barrera psicológica de 1 $




el tweet no está ya disponible...


----------



## antoniussss (2 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Lo que me alucina es cómo llegó a esos sitios super aislados...
> Debe de tener un tiempo libre de la leche.



Con tu permiso me he hecho con unas tiles en tu paraiso recondito.


----------



## pepita (2 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Con tu permiso me he hecho con unas tiles en tu paraiso recondito.




Gracias!!!!


----------



## Le Fanu (2 Mar 2021)

Pruebas que está haciendo el becario. Que ayer tuvo muchas reuniones con los gañanes de su equipo y que está emocionado por lo que viene en los siguientes meses.


----------



## BigJoe (2 Mar 2021)




----------



## pepita (2 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pruebas que está haciendo el becario. Que ayer tuvo muchas reuniones con los gañanes de su equipo y que está emocionado por lo que viene en los siguientes meses.



Ay, qué bonito por favor, mayoría de banderitas españolas, oléeee

Ya vereis cuando se vea así. Yo estoy colgada por los riscos, en medio de las aguas, en un trozo minúsculo de playa atestada de vecinos, en el centro de un volcán, en un agujero de uranio... el horror. Voy a ver si encuentro alguna huerta barata cerca de una playita tranquila donde descansar


----------



## Jebediah (2 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ay, qué bonito por favor, mayoría de banderitas españolas, oléeee
> 
> Ya vereis cuando se vea así. Yo estoy colgada por los riscos, en medio de las aguas, en un trozo minúsculo de playa atestada de vecinos, en el centro de un volcán, en un agujero de uranio... el horror. Voy a ver si encuentro alguna huerta barata cerca de una playita tranquila donde descansar



En VB puess.


----------



## pepita (2 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En VB puess.



Claro pero me tapáis la playa, espero que se haga un plan urbanístico y se regule la altura de los edificios al menos en la zona de playa.

Llo demás lo tengo colgada por los riscos, ya veré qué hago. En lo alto, igual, me tapáis las vistas, y quería hacerme una piscina de horizonte infinito!


----------



## pepita (2 Mar 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Entonces, ¿recomendáis comprar tiles en zonas de cultivo? (lo pregunté antes pero se ve que lo ignorasteis).



yo no sé la verdad, la huerta murciana está carísima,


----------



## Visrul (2 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Con tu permiso me he hecho con unas tiles en tu paraiso recondito.



Sin problema. Ahora que tengo compañía prefiero que venga gente conocida y de casa.


----------



## Kartal (2 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Claro pero me tapáis la playa, espero que se haga un plan urbanístico y se regule la altura de los edificios al menos en la zona de playa.
> 
> Llo demás lo tengo colgada por los riscos, ya veré qué hago. En lo alto, igual, me tapáis las vistas, y quería hacerme una piscina de horizonte infinito!



Vente a los barrios del sur. En Playa Lonchagordista o Calopolis todavía quedan buenos sitios en 1ª línea.


----------



## mulleixion (2 Mar 2021)




----------



## Carlos1 (2 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


>




Ya me he pillado unas parcelitas en OASIS MEGA CITY en Chad, que es otro asociado de Expo City, espero no nos dejéis tirados a los "asociados" en el futuro, XDD

No hay caso de que repita compra en el mismo país, lo de diversificar se me ha metido y bien, me han comido el coco.


----------



## antoniussss (2 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Vente a los barrios del sur. En Playa Lonchagordista o Calopolis todavía quedan buenos sitios en 1ª línea.




En la Sagra te recibo con los brazos abiertos, he sido el único valiente que está construyéndola cuál Paco el "Pocero"

Tan cerca de VillaBurbuja, tan lejos de Dios


----------



## Kartal (2 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Lo suyo sería que implementasen un sistema NFT, para cada parcela adquirida, donde los intercambios serían con Ethers. Creo que sería el empujón definitivo al aspecto financiero del juego.



Está Shane ahora mismo contestando preguntas en directo en el discord. Justo le han preguntado sobre NFT y me he acordado de tu pregunta. Por cierto, la respuesta de Shane ha sido: "I love NFTs .. "


----------



## mulleixion (2 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Ya me he pillado unas parcelitas en OASIS MEGA CITY en Chad, que es otro asociado de Expo City, espero no nos dejéis tirados a los "asociados" en el futuro, XDD
> 
> No hay caso de que repita compra en el mismo país, lo de diversificar se me ha metido y bien, me han comido el coco.



Oasis es nuestra primera creación. Tomorrowland la segunda. Y la más tocha y última será Expocity. Básicamente porque ...si has visto el vídeo te lo puedes imaginar .


----------



## pepita (2 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Mi gozo en un pozo
> 
> Pero se puede saber quién es capaz de poner a la venta parcelas en *"Burbuja d'Or, tu ciudad virtual de vacaciones"*??
> 
> Qué poca visión de futuro....





Kartal dijo:


> Vente a los barrios del sur. En Playa Lonchagordista o Calopolis todavía quedan buenos sitios en 1ª línea.





antoniussss dijo:


> En la Sagra te recibo con los brazos abiertos, he sido el único valiente que está construyéndola cuál Paco el "Pocero"
> 
> Tan cerca de VillaBurbuja, tan lejos de Dios




Pues de momento he comprado Burbuja d'Or !!!!!!

pero seguiré por vuestros sitios, olvidé cambiar el código!

A mí no me funciona lo de ver cuántos tiles lleva cada país, espero que Libia no pase a 3 antes de hacer mis _*"últimas*_" compras


----------



## Kartal (2 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues de momento he comprado Burbuja d'Or !!!!!!
> 
> pero seguiré por vuestros sitios, olvidé cambiar el código!
> 
> A mí no me funciona lo de ver cuántos tiles lleva cada país, espero que Libia no pase a 3 antes de hacer mis _*"últimas*_" compras



182.000 ahora mismo, todavía puedes comprar algo  


Sobre los comentarios de Shane... confirma que la foto es del juego y que en los próximos días (menos de una semana) habrá un nuevo anuncio. El 2º vídeo y el Stream están al caer.... soooon


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Oasis es nuestra primera creación. Tomorrowland la segunda. Y la más tocha y última será Expocity. Básicamente porque ...si has visto el vídeo te lo puedes imaginar .



Se viene fusión. Cambiarán de nombre? Se convierte en la mayor megacity? Por mi de PM, porque piqué bien en ambas.



pepita dijo:


> Pues de momento he comprado Burbuja d'Or !!!!!!
> 
> pero seguiré por vuestros sitios, olvidé cambiar el código!
> 
> A mí no me funciona lo de ver cuántos tiles lleva cada país, espero que Libia no pase a 3 antes de hacer mis _*"últimas*_" compras



Te vas a esta web: Earth2stats.xyz, introduces en el buscador el país que te interesa consultar, y en la gráfica que te sale le das a "Tiles sold", que es una de las opciones que sale debajo del gráfico en el centro. Si no ha pasado de 200.000, es clase 2.


----------



## antoniussss (3 Mar 2021)

Bueno, como rectificar es de sabios, me gustaría disculparme por envenenarme con *@mulleixion , *que vino al principio como un elefante en una cacharrería y poco a poco se ve que quiere ayudar y algo de interés se saca con sus aportes, aunque no comparta alguno de ellos.


----------



## mulleixion (3 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Se viene fusión. Cambiarán de nombre? Se convierte en la mayor megacity? Por mi de PM, porque piqué bien en ambas.
> 
> Lo único que te puedo confirmar es la visión y que estamos trabajando en que sea la megaciudad más grande de E2
> 
> ...


----------



## mulleixion (3 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Bueno, como rectificar es de sabios, me gustaría disculparme por envenenarme con *@mulleixion , *que vino al principio como un elefante en una cacharrería y poco a poco se ve que quiere ayudar y algo de interés se saca con sus aportes, aunque no comparta alguno de ellos.



Bueno lo cierto es que mi interés por ayudar siempre lo he tenido desde el principio y con algunos usuarios he dado muestra de ello. 

Respecto a los aportes , no dispongo de información extra que tú no sepas , dispongo de la misma información que si entras en la comunidad en Discord que es donde compartí por ejemplo ayer más de 15 capturas de preguntas y respuestas de Shane. 


Lógicamente aquí no las encontrarás o al menos todas no , limitación de adjuntar archivos y mucha menos capacidad ... 

Te invito nuevamente a que te unas. Ya sois un montón de VBjeros allí .


----------



## D_M (3 Mar 2021)

Andaros con ojo amigos, compré crédito varias veces en Earth2 con mi tarjeta de débito y sin problema salvo una vez que me dió error, me cobraron el dinero y no me añadieron el crédito a mi cuenta Earth2. Llevo semanas ya sin poder usar el dinero porque soporte de Earth2 se toma su tiempo, y hoy me han respondido en plan medio vagos medio scammers del rollo: "pues es que nosotros vemos todo normal por nuestra parte".

Yo personalmente ya no voy a comprar nada, voy a liquidar hasta recuperar mi inversión y luego ya veremos, pero visto lo visto, ni meto más pasta en esta mierda ni re-invierto las ganancias como he estado haciendo hasta ahora.

Hablé con mi banco y todo, les dí todo tipo de detalles al soporte earth2 y aun así me están viniendo con rollos.
Lo jodido del problema es que en Earth2, en la parte del perfil de usuario -> "transactions", aparece como que compré el crédito y todo correcto, pero os juro que no me lo añadieron en mi cuenta arriba donde siempre aparece el puto crédito y han pasado días ya y nada.

Tengo tiempo para que mi banco haga un reclamo, pero no quiero hacerlo porque he oído casos en los que si reclamas algo que Earth2 ya se ha cobrado, te cierran la cuenta con el rollo-excusa de que estás intentando estafarles, y si me cierran la cuenta ya si que me cagarían el alma a pelo, asi que andaros con ojo, no he sido en único, he reunido capturas de chats de gente en Discord que le ha pasado lo mismo y se han quejado, asi que lo más conocido por todos es el retraso al querer sacar dinero de Earth2, pero como os cuento, menos conocido es pero también ocurren problemas al comprar crédito que no te lo añaden a tu cuenta y te lo cobran como me ha pasado a mí a principios del mes pasado y todavía estoy sin poder usar ese crédito.


----------



## D_M (3 Mar 2021)

@Kartal jaja, WTF?


----------



## D_M (3 Mar 2021)

Shane ha posteado esto en su twitter hace poco hoy:


----------



## Kartal (3 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> @Kartal jaja, WTF?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 587128




Jajajajaja Compré esas parcelitas cuando estábamos hablando de tener una alternativa a Villa Burbuja, un lugar con vegetación y madera por si al final nuestro rincón libio no dejaba de ser un secarral más adelante.

Puse por el hilo el enlace y todo, pero como ves nadie se animó a comprar nada. La cuestión es que justo después un Youtuber asiático empezó a montar su ciudad en la misma isla y esas parcelas y otras que ya tenía en Timor Oriental se han revalorizado un montón. Algunas ya las he vendido...


----------



## Dadaria (3 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Andaros con ojo amigos, compré crédito varias veces en Earth2 con mi tarjeta de débito y sin problema salvo una vez que me dió error, me cobraron el dinero y no me añadieron el crédito a mi cuenta Earth2. Llevo semanas ya sin poder usar el dinero porque soporte de Earth2 se toma su tiempo, y hoy me han respondido en plan medio vagos medio scammers del rollo: "pues es que nosotros vemos todo normal por nuestra parte".
> 
> Yo personalmente ya no voy a comprar nada, voy a liquidar hasta recuperar mi inversión y luego ya veremos, pero visto lo visto, ni meto más pasta en esta mierda ni re-invierto las ganancias como he estado haciendo hasta ahora.
> 
> ...



Eso desde luego es muestra de poquísima profesionalidad, y da que pensar. Súmale a todo eso que ya no dejan pagar con Paypal, que es más fácil que pagar con la tarjeta.


----------



## Kartal (3 Mar 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Eso desde luego es muestra de poquísima profesionalidad, y da que pensar. Súmale a todo eso que ya no dejan pagar con Paypal, que es más fácil que pagar con la tarjeta.



Lo de PayPal es algo temporal porque cobraban demasiado. Pero ayer confirmó que están negociando con ellos y posiblemente esa opción de pago volverá a estar disponible próximamente.


----------



## Carlos1 (3 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues de momento he comprado Burbuja d'Or !!!!!!
> 
> pero seguiré por vuestros sitios, olvidé cambiar el código!
> 
> A mí no me funciona lo de ver cuántos tiles lleva cada país, espero que Libia no pase a 3 antes de hacer mis _*"últimas*_" compras




Igual he entendido mal, pero las tiles de clase 3 son más baratas que la de clase 2 no?


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Igual he entendido mal, pero las tiles de clase 3 son más baratas que la de clase 2 no?





Carlos1 dijo:


> Igual he entendido mal, pero las tiles de clase 3 son más baratas que la de clase 2 no?



No, que yo sepa

Por cierto se supone que esta semana abre Dubai, imagino que imposible comprar a precio, éste chico lo explica
a ver si ya pasa antes de que suba Linia


----------



## BigJoe (3 Mar 2021)

Increible lo de Gibraltar, dos dias seguidos de puro pump, ya no se cual es se lprecio real y pumpeado


----------



## antoniussss (3 Mar 2021)

no me deja acceder desde el ordenador, me sale todo el rato que tengo que poner lo de la autentificacion por 2 fases....

lo hago y sigo sin poder entrar desde el ordenador, solo desde el movil...

algun consejo?


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> no me deja acceder desde el ordenador, me sale todo el rato que tengo que poner lo de la autentificacion por 2 fases....
> 
> lo hago y sigo sin poder entrar desde el ordenador, solo desde el movil...
> 
> algun consejo?




Borrar todas las cookies en el pc?
Desactivar desde el móvil el 2FA en la cuenta?


----------



## Jebediah (3 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, que yo sepa
> 
> Por cierto se supone que esta semana abre Dubai, imagino que imposible comprar a precio, éste chico lo explica
> a ver si ya pasa antes de que suba Linia



¿De donde sacas que esta semana abre Dubai?


----------



## antoniussss (3 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Borrar todas las cookies en el pc?
> Desactivar desde el móvil el 2FA en la cuenta?




Gracias, era eso, borrar las cookies y el cache del explorador

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## antoniussss (3 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Bueno lo cierto es que mi interés por ayudar siempre lo he tenido desde el principio y con algunos usuarios he dado muestra de ello.
> 
> Respecto a los aportes , no dispongo de información extra que tú no sepas , dispongo de la misma información que si entras en la comunidad en Discord que es donde compartí por ejemplo ayer más de 15 capturas de preguntas y respuestas de Shane.
> 
> ...




Ahora mismo estoy ocupado con muchos asuntos personales, no obstante agradezco tu invitación y puede que me una en un futuro al Reddit.


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿De donde sacas que esta semana abre Dubai?





Jebediah dijo:


> ¿De donde sacas que esta semana abre Dubai?




Me he debido entusiasmar como Randy Chavez ! Leí ésto e interpreté lo que quise



*When will the next new feature be applied to the earth2.io site?*

_We actually have quite a few in the pipeline but they all rely on one another .. so I would think that Essence + EPL would be the next big thing released .. but we're also working on a release for our new web domain, ads, Easter Eggs etc etc_

*Any news about Dubai?*

_it's coming_


*Are there some announcements coming this week?*

_yes_


----------



## Cyrote de Bergerac (3 Mar 2021)

Viendo el tweet de Shane con el cochecito donde ya se podría decir que confirman que habrá vehículos, estoy por pillar un parcelón gigante en el país más barato que haya para montar un buen circuito de carreras. La Sagra GP Speedway. Ya si hiciera alguien al lado los desguaces La Torre II para tener repuestos rápidos sería la ostia.


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, que yo sepa
> 
> Por cierto se supone que esta semana abre Dubai, imagino que imposible comprar a precio, éste chico lo explica
> a ver si ya pasa antes de que suba Linia



A ver si alguien me ayuda a comprender la fórmula que exponen en ese video, por que no me aclaro. La propuesta en cuestión sirve para calcular el precio de las tiles por país, en función de las tiles vendidas (o algo así). Esta es la fórmula:

Price = 0,1e·X

Donde:

e = constante matemática que está en torno a 2,17
X = numero de tiles vendidas por 100.000s (?)

Pone el ejemplo de USA (con 620,110 tiles vendidias). Y a partir de ahí aplica:

Price = 0,1e·6,2011 = 49,33

Ni puta idea de cómo llega a eso. Lo siento, soy de letras puras.



BigJoe dijo:


> Increible lo de Gibraltar, dos dias seguidos de puro pump, ya no se cual es se lprecio real y pumpeado



Lo cierto es que aunque el precio proyectado es casi un dólar, las tiles siguen estando a medio dolar, así que aprovechad, aunque queda muchísimo mediterráneo por cubrir aún.

Lo que está claro es que se cumple la secuencia que ya dijimos:

Vaticano -- Mónaco -- San Marino -- Liechtenstein -- Gibraltar -- ¿Andorra? -- ¿Luxemburgo?


----------



## mulleixion (3 Mar 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Viendo el tweet de Shane con el cochecito donde ya se podría decir que confirman que habrá vehículos, estoy por pillar un parcelón gigante en el país más barato que haya para montar un buen circuito de carreras. La Sagra GP Speedway. Ya si hiciera alguien al lado los desguaces La Torre II para tener repuestos rápidos sería la ostia.



Si esa es tu idea y la quieres hacer bien , si la haces en cities como Expocity hay un usuario americano que ha comprado muchísimas para hacer concesionarios de venta de vehículos. Se llama Spectrum.


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> A ver si alguien me ayuda a comprender la fórmula que exponen en ese video, por que no me aclaro. La propuesta en cuestión sirve para calcular el precio de las tiles por país, en función de las tiles vendidas (o algo así). Esta es la fórmula:
> 
> Price = 0,1e·X
> 
> ...




Yo no sé tampoco, porque algunos dicen que también influye el tamaño del país, ?¿ Vamos que no han dicho las variables.
Lo que sí parece es que si todos nos lanzamos a la vez a comprar el precio subirá en los primeros segundos

100.000 /750 tiles = 133 

con 133 ricachos comprando 750 tiles ya está en clase 2 y el precio subido (aunque no sé cuánto)


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2021)

San Marino pasó anteayer a clase 3, a Andorra le queda poco


----------



## Elbrujo (3 Mar 2021)

Se sabe cuantos usuarios estan invirtiendo en esto actualmente? Hace unas semanas hablaban de 265000. No se ahora como estara.

Estos cabrones van sacando cosas a cuentagotas para tenernos enganchados pero si os dais cuenta no sacan nada importante desde que empezaron el juego practicamente


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Mar 2021)

Ya estaba subido en el hilo exclusivo de VB, pero lo pego aquí por si a alguien le interesa entrar en el canal de Villa Burbuja en Earth2 España de Discord:
Join the Earth2 España Discord Server!


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se sabe cuantos usuarios estan invirtiendo en esto actualmente? Hace unas semanas hablaban de 265000. No se ahora como estara.
> 
> Estos cabrones van sacando cosas a cuentagotas para tenernos enganchados pero si os dais cuenta no sacan nada importante desde que empezaron el juego practicamente





Elbrujo dijo:


> Se sabe cuantos usuarios estan invirtiendo en esto actualmente? Hace unas semanas hablaban de 265000. No se ahora como estara.
> 
> Estos cabrones van sacando cosas a cuentagotas para tenernos enganchados pero si os dais cuenta no sacan nada importante desde que empezaron el juego practicamente



hay unas 330.000 cuentas, creo, 

No hace falta que hagan nada, con poner un botoncito en la web cada 15 días les vale, no paramos de comprar ni aun así, si nos quitan paypal, pues nada, nos da igual, yo creo que si nos dicen que hay que pagar en mano, vamos a Australia a pagarles, no vaya a ser que nos quedemos sin saldo.

Yo no he visto cosa igual


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se sabe cuantos usuarios estan invirtiendo en esto actualmente? Hace unas semanas hablaban de 265000. No se ahora como estara.
> 
> Estos cabrones van sacando cosas a cuentagotas para tenernos enganchados pero si os dais cuenta no sacan nada importante desde que empezaron el juego practicamente



Por lo que lei hace poco , precisamente en el Discord, hablaban de unos 287.000 aproximadamente, aunque lo cito de memoria.

Si, realmente lo poco nuevo han sido el heatmap, la habilitación de anuncios , y los botones para el teletransporte y la dirección que aun no estan operativos


----------



## GeniusForce (3 Mar 2021)

Buenas. He visto el mapa ese de los recursos, lo de los puntitos rojos, supongo que estaran de pruebas... ¿pero porque La gente esta ya comprado esas tiles?
A ver si al final lo van a dejar así y estamos haciendo el canelo, porque punto rojo al que voy está ya comprado.


----------



## Elbrujo (3 Mar 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Buenas. He visto el mapa ese de los recursos, lo de los puntitos rojos, supongo que estaran de pruebas... ¿pero porque La gente esta ya comprado esas tiles?
> A ver si al final lo van a dejar así y estamos haciendo el canelo, porque punto rojo al que voy está ya comprado.



No lo creo. La gente es subnormal y si nathaliel dice que ha cagado en el baño de x ciudad en x restaurante seguro que el resto de gilipollas van buscando donde cae la tile de la taza del bater para comprarla.

Y algun otro se pone a investigar las cañerias por donde pasa el ñordo de nathaliel hasta llegar a la depuradora para comprarla tambien


----------



## antoniussss (3 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Ya estaba subido en el hilo exclusivo de VB, pero lo pego aquí por si a alguien le interesa entrar en el canal de Villa Burbuja en Earth2 España de Discord:
> Join the Earth2 España Discord Server!



Justo tengo un rato, me he metido, es el mismo que el que dice muximillon o como coño se escriba? xD


----------



## Kartal (3 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Por lo que lei hace poco , precisamente en el Discord, hablaban de unos 287.000 aproximadamente, aunque lo cito de memoria.



Me parece haber leído en algún sitio que esa es la cantidad de usuarios que se han logueado en los últimos 7 días. Seguro que habrán miles que ya compraron bien en diciembre y enero que tienen el portfolio en barbecho hasta que llegue la Fase 2.


----------



## Blackest (3 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> San Marino pasó anteayer a clase 3, a Andorra le queda poco
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 587854



de donde has sacado esa grafica?


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> de donde has sacado esa grafica?





Blackest dijo:


> de donde has sacado esa grafica?



Earth2 Stats | Andorra | AD


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Buenas. He visto el mapa ese de los recursos, lo de los puntitos rojos, supongo que estaran de pruebas... ¿pero porque La gente esta ya comprado esas tiles?
> A ver si al final lo van a dejar así y estamos haciendo el canelo, porque punto rojo al que voy está ya comprado.




Pues yo me he comprado 3 o 4, uno cerca de VB, pero vamos, que no creo que sea sólo ese puntito rojo, ese imagino que será el epicentro y repartirá a un radio mas amplio, quzá a mas lejos menos cantidad, o no sé cómo harán


----------



## LostSouls (3 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> No lo creo. La gente es subnormal y si nathaliel dice que ha cagado en el baño de x ciudad en x restaurante seguro que el resto de gilipollas van buscando donde cae la tile de la taza del bater para comprarla.
> 
> Y algun otro se pone a investigar las cañerias por donde pasa el ñordo de nathaliel hasta llegar a la depuradora para comprarla tambien



Ya te digo, yo no he visto el nivel de fanboyismo que estoy viendo aquí en ninguna parte. Los groupies haciéndoles el caldo gordo que si memes, megaciudades, felaciones colectivas vía discord... increípla. Os aconsejo desengancharos, ya hace 3 semanas que no meto un duro y estoy bien feliz. Me sentía como un gilipollas mirando el mapa fundiendo eypos como un monguer. 
Si no conseguís desconectar entonces meteros en cualquier telegram, discord, ved vidrios de fanboys durante 3 horas sin parar y para rematar os ponéis el del motor de gráficos que se supone es el summum del proyecto, llegados a ese punto si no sentís que debéis apartaros un tiempo haceroslo mirar.


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Mar 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Ya te digo, yo no he visto el nivel de fanboyismo que estoy viendo aquí en ninguna parte. Los groupies haciéndoles el caldo gordo que si memes, megaciudades, felaciones colectivas vía discord... increípla. Os aconsejo desengancharos, ya hace 3 semanas que no meto un duro y estoy bien feliz. Me sentía como un gilipollas mirando el mapa fundiendo eypos como un monguer.
> Si no conseguís desconectar entonces meteros en cualquier telegram, discord, ved vidrios de fanboys durante 3 horas sin parar y para rematar os ponéis el del motor de gráficos que se supone es el summum del proyecto, llegados a ese punto si no sentís que debéis apartaros un tiempo haceroslo mirar.




Hay unos cuantos que han perdido el norte.

De hecho... es que te miras la página, lo que es la página... y es que no pone NADA de todo ese rollo inmobiliario-especulativo que la peña se ha montado en la cabeza.
En la web, en donde presentan el proyecto, hablan de un mundo digital, de una copia de Earth1.... pero no pone que el chiringuito sea una forma de ganar dinero.

No me extrañaría ni un pelo que NUNCA fuera posible retirar dinero. Ya veréis como es lo ÚLTIMO que "activan", activarán todo... menos eso, que lo harán prácticamente cuando la cosa empiece a decaer y no les quede más remedio.
E incluso entonces, permitarán la retirada de dinero sólo con límites y, por supuesto, pagando porcentaje a la banca.

Yo veo que aquí la gente ha perdido el sentido de la realidad.


Este es un proyecto PRIVADO, montado por una empresa PRIVADA que es la que va a ganar dinero, y por unos inversores que también ganarán dinero.

Los demás, como mucho, recibiremos un juego divertido y una migajas en el mejor de los casos.

Yo lo que veo es, ante todo, desesperación por ganar dinero.... con un videojuego....


----------



## Dadaria (3 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Hay unos cuantos que han perdido el norte.
> 
> De hecho... es que te miras la página, lo que es la página... y es que no pone NADA de todo ese rollo inmobiliario-especulativo que la peña se ha montado en la cabeza.
> En la web, en donde presentan el proyecto, hablan de un mundo digital, de una copia de Earth1.... pero no pone que el chiringuito sea una forma de ganar dinero.
> ...



Pues para eso, que ganen dinero de otra forma, ya sea a través de publicidad o de tráfico o lo que sea, porque sino es claramente una estafa piramidal como una catedral de grande. Y lo dice uno que no a metido ni un euro todavía.


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Mar 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Pues para eso, que ganen dinero de otra forma, ya sea a través de publicidad o de tráfico o lo que sea, porque sino es claramente una estafa piramidal como una catedral de grande. Y lo dice uno que no a metido ni un euro todavía.



Ni siquiera es una estafa.
Ellos no prometen que esto sea una máquina de dinero.

Creo que va a haber MUCHAS decepciones entre los Discordianos.


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Mar 2021)

Bueno, ¿que esperabais? Es una burbuja.


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2021)

Bueno, ni tanto ni tan calvo

El juego se va a llenar, y hemos comprado sin saber, yo estoy intentando rehacer los destrozos, dos cuentas que he regalado van como un tiro, ahí quietitas.

Cada uno va a querer su pedacito de Earth2 y no sabes cual será mejor, por ejemplo recursos, harán falta para construir, pues hay que tener, si te vienen con que han pillado la api de recursos pues normal que quieras estar ahí.

Espacios amplios lo mismo, yo empecé comprando porquerías, sí que le vamos a sacar rendimiento a comprar ahora, te engancha que hay tantas posibilidades que no sabes a cual acudir, estar aislado, acompañado, clases de tierra, recursos, tesoros..
En la web sí que remarcan varias veces lo de la "Clase de tierra"

A poco ritmo que mantenga se vende parte y listo.

Es verdad que hay una cantidad de películas que salen de la NADA, yo me monté una con los huevos de Pascua, pero hay un mogollón de películas colectivas.


----------



## Desmond Humes (4 Mar 2021)

Ya soy ciudadano de expocity. He comprado un terrenito al lado de mi nuevo vecino @Cyrote de Bergerac.
También desde hoy soy ciudadano monegasco, land tiles por fin. Me he subido a ese barco porque era ahora o nunca. Menuda carnicería.
Eso sí, no voy a vender ni loco. Capricho de ciber-_entrepreneur_-Paco.
Me daré el gustazo por la avenida Grimaldi.


----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Justo tengo un rato, me he metido, es el mismo que el que dice muximillon o como coño se escriba? xD



En realidad no , ese canal que ha puesto @Silverado72 lo han creado los de Zigurat. 

Cuando los baneamos por embusteros y engañanovatos decidieron reactivar el canal para "hacernos la competencia" . La diferencia es que ellos son un Discord NO oficial y nosotros sin embargo cumplimos los requisitos para serlo y lo somos. 


En cualquier caso el canal oficial de la comunidad española es este : 


Join the Discord Server!


----------



## LostSouls (4 Mar 2021)

No si a juzgar por los devs y la publicidad la verdad es que es un proyecto discreto, es la fanboyada la que está dándole bola a saco, yo si fuera el Shame o cualquiera de esos 40 o 50 del equipo, que no saben ni cuántos son, me estaría descojonando de la película que se ha montado la peña.
Otro tema es que hayamos hecho una pequeña inversión porque es algo disruptivo y quedemos a la expectativa.
Cuando hablo de "aquí " me estoy refiriendo a la banda de telegram, del discord o youtubers, con discusiones y pollos por las ciudades que ni siquiera saben si van a poder construir... dan vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Mar 2021)

Lo que interesa simplemente es que hay un canal dedicado a VB allí. Por supuesto participa quien lo desee, o no hacerlo igualmente. 

En cualquier caso, en Foro Burbuja estamos a gusto.


----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)

Si deseáis un canal del foro solo tenéis que solicitarlo. 

Canal de la megaciudad no lo tenemos permitido. Pero si de soporte externo como puede ser foros o plataformas externas de VR que próximamente traeremos a la comunidad. 


Un saludo


----------



## BigJoe (4 Mar 2021)

Yo creo que E2 es un arma de doble filo, si tienes alguna experiencia previa mala con las apuestas NO entres, creo genuinamente que es adictivo, que ademas el sistema te incentiva a seguir, dandote más porcentaje de crecimiento por un portafolio de propiedades virtual, como si fueras un inversor, pero claro esa cifra son castillso en el aire, pueden valer eso, más o directamente nada, depende de si alguien quiere comprarlo.

Nunca aposteis más de lo que os podaís permitir, tomadlo como un juego que con triple carambola quizá os haga sacar un pellizco si sabeis cunado holdear o vender.

Tampoco me parece justo decir que no hay gente haciendo dinero con esto, todos los dias veo a gente vendiendo propiedades que compraron a un euro por dos o tres cifras.


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Mar 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> No si a juzgar por los devs y la publicidad la verdad es que es un proyecto discreto, es la fanboyada la que está dándole bola a saco, yo si fuera el Shame o cualquiera de esos 40 o 50 del equipo, que no saben ni cuántos son, me estaría descojonando de la película que se ha montado la peña.
> Otro tema es que hayamos hecho una pequeña inversión porque es algo disruptivo y quedemos a la expectativa.
> Cuando hablo de "aquí " me estoy refiriendo a la banda de telegram, del discord o youtubers, con discusiones y pollos por las ciudades que ni siquiera saben si van a poder construir... dan vergüenza ajena.



Ya, los creadores están siendo prudentes pero algunos forofos se tiran a la piscina o hacen mil y una disquisiciones o lanzan proyectos mas o menos realistas, o desbocados. 

Pero es entretenido y tiene su encanto, desde mi punto de vista.


----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)

Quizá algunos se muestran muy escepticos pero si que conociendo el trabajo pasado de los desarrolladores actuales puedes saber mucho más de las posibilidades de construcción.


Sinceramente opino que no está mal tener sueños . Otra cosa es venderlos como una realidad.

En nuestro caso , a lo que a mí me atañe como fundador de varias de ellas aunque no único y como youtuber , ni comparto información falsa o sin pruebas ni vendo a la gente castillos en el aire.


En todo momento hemos sabido diferenciar la realidad de la especulación. Si que es cierto que la gran mayoría no sigue este recorrido y utiliza la especulación como modo de venta.


----------



## EYE (4 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Hay unos cuantos que han perdido el norte.
> 
> De hecho... es que te miras la página, lo que es la página... y es que no pone NADA de todo ese rollo inmobiliario-especulativo que la peña se ha montado en la cabeza.
> En la web, en donde presentan el proyecto, hablan de un mundo digital, de una copia de Earth1.... pero no pone que el chiringuito sea una forma de ganar dinero.
> ...




Hahahaha y lo dice el fanboy number one, y el más motivado de todo el foro desde el principio alentando a una estafa piramidal de libro.


----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)

Es cierto que hay mucha gente montando compras con pensamiento de crear "real states" en el mundo virtual. 


Cosa que no está confirmado que se vaya a poder realizar y que tampoco sabemos qué tipo de interés puede generar esto.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Si deseáis un canal del foro solo tenéis que solicitarlo.
> 
> Canal de la megaciudad no lo tenemos permitido. Pero si de soporte externo como puede ser foros o plataformas externas de VR que próximamente traeremos a la comunidad.
> 
> ...



A ver flipao, deja de fliparte.

_Que no tenemos permitido...._ ya estamos. ¿Tienes jefes que te dicen lo que tienes permitido hacer y lo que no? ¿Cuánto te pagan esos jefes? Fuera de tu mundo discord ESTA TODO PERMITIDO.
¿Por qué en tu jaula hay entes que dictan lo que se hace y lo que no?

No hay megamierdas, ni hay "soporte", ni hay "comunidad", ni hay "grupos de expertos", ni hay información fiable, ni hay NADA.

Lo que hay es un grupo de niñatos flipaos con el IRC del siglo XXI.

Cada vez que se monta una criptomoneda nueva, lo mismo... Vienen los niñatos que no han currado en su vida, a montar sus chats, a atraer a todo el que puedan para que meta DINERO, a prometer a los demás ser ricos sin currar, y, claro, en unos meses todo se va al carajo.


Te voy a decir lo que va a pasar con tus mierda de canales de Discord y acuérdate de mí cuando suceda: DESAPARECERÁN TODOS, y desaparecerán porque os pelearéis entre vosotros en cuanto poco a poco os empecéis a dar cuenta de que NO vais a ganar dinero. Vendrán los reproches, las acusaciones... y se abandonarán con un gesto de asco.

Vosotros mismos abandonaréis este foro, al que sólo habéis venido a hacer proselitismo y vender motos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> En realidad no , ese canal que ha puesto @Silverado72 lo han creado los de Zigurat.
> 
> Cuando los baneamos por embusteros y engañanovatos decidieron reactivar el canal para "hacernos la competencia" . La diferencia es que ellos son un Discord NO oficial y nosotros sin embargo cumplimos los requisitos para serlo y lo somos.
> 
> ...




¿Lo véis? En Discord sólo hay milenials. Baneamos porque somos guay y acusamos. Y los milenials, como sabéis, no saben decir nada si no es en escenario censurado.
Ya sabéis que las nuevas generaciones nunca han sabido hacer uso de la libertad, y por eso se la niegan a todo el mundo. No soportan que les digan que no a algo, no soportan que les recuerden la realidad, no soportan que les señalen sus miserias.

Como nunca dicen nada peligroso, ni fuera de la norma, se creen que la cosa no va con ellos... pero son así: tienen todos a un LENIN dentro.

Si insisten en su puta publicidad de Discord en cada mensaje es por eso. Quieren estar en un ambiente hermético y controlado.... por ellos. En el mundo real no tienen ni media hostia.


----------



## Kartal (4 Mar 2021)

Buenos días, ciudadanos de Villa Burbuja.

No sé si alguien lo puso ya, es un vídeo que compartió hace poco Shane en su Twitter. Muestra el enorme potencial que tiene la plataforma, a pesar de lo que digan los haters y agonías, que siempre han habido en cualquier proyecto del ser humano. 

Que paséis todos un buen día!


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Buenos días, ciudadanos de Villa Burbuja.
> 
> No sé si alguien lo puso ya, es un vídeo que compartió hace poco Shane en su Twitter. Muestra el enorme potencial que tiene la plataforma, a pesar de lo que digan los haters y agonías, que siempre han habido en cualquier proyecto del ser humano.
> 
> Que paséis todos un buen día!



Hater mis huevos morenos, que sois vosotros los que baneais.
Agonías mis huevos morenos, que no somos nosotros los que estamos todo el día con el "vente pa mi discord, vente pa mi discord".

El video muestra potencial... ¿de qué? De videojuego, sí... y tampoco demasiado.
De que vas a ganar dinero: NO, de eso no muestra potencial para nada.
Flipao.


----------



## BigJoe (4 Mar 2021)

Pumpeo sano en España? propiedades paco en +200%


----------



## Bafumat (4 Mar 2021)

Todavía seguís con esto?


----------



## pepita (4 Mar 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


> Todavía seguís con esto?



y lo que nos queda , aún no ha empezado.


----------



## Kartal (4 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Hater mis huevos morenos, que sois vosotros los que baneais.
> Agonías mis huevos morenos, que no somos nosotros los que estamos todo el día con el "vente pa mi discord, vente pa mi discord".
> 
> El video muestra potencial... ¿de qué? De videojuego, sí... y tampoco demasiado.
> ...



OK boomer


----------



## Jebediah (4 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> OK boomer



Visto lo visto me da que en un mes seré como el llanero solitario. Ni megaciudades, ni discord, ni foros... a mi bola y listo.


----------



## Jebediah (4 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Te voy a decir lo que va a pasar con tus mierda de canales de Discord y acuérdate de mí cuando suceda: DESAPARECERÁN TODOS, y desaparecerán porque os pelearéis entre vosotros en *cuanto poco a poco os empecéis a dar cuenta de que NO vais a ganar dinero*. Vendrán los reproches, las acusaciones... y se abandonarán con un gesto de asco.
> 
> Vosotros mismos abandonaréis este foro, al que sólo habéis venido a hacer proselitismo y vender motos.



No sé yo si es más peligroso darse cuenta que *no *se va a ganar dinero o darse cuenta que *sí *se va a ganar dinero... en todo caso, _habemus jaleo._


----------



## pepita (4 Mar 2021)

Los fanboys son un arma de doble filo, van a atraer a mucha gente sin gastar en publi, pero cuando vean que el proyecto no va por donde *imaginan* , se van a largar en masa. 

Pero primero van a intentar presionar por todos los medios para que los devs lleven el juego hacia sus intereses, espero que los devs sean inteligentes y no se dejen presionar, si lo hacen echarán a perder un juego con muchísimo futuro, ahí fuera queda muchísima mas gente por entrar que la que está dentro.


----------



## Kartal (4 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Visto lo visto me da que en un mes seré como el llanero solitario. Ni megaciudades, ni discord, ni foros... a mi bola y listo.



La verdad es que sí, mejor solo que mal acompañado.


----------



## Kartal (4 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ahí fuera queda muchísima mas gente por entrar que la que está dentro.



Efectivamente. Shane comentó hace poco que tienen destinado un dinero a publicidad en redes sociales, youtubers, etc. pero que todavía no hay querido usarlo hasta que tuvieran la capacidad de asumir a tantos nuevos usuarios. En enero los servidores ya se vieron desbordados cuando se hizo viral y no quieren que les vuelva a pasar lo mismo. Por cierto, desde entonces los servidores van de maravilla, se nota que están invirtiendo bien el dinero en servidores y en trabajadores, se comentó que ya son 50 personas trabajando en el proyecto.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Los fanboys son un arma de doble filo, van a atraer a mucha gente sin gastar en publi, pero cuando vean que el proyecto no va por donde *imaginan* , se van a largar en masa.
> 
> Pero primero van a intentar presionar por todos los medios para que los devs lleven el juego hacia sus intereses, espero que los devs sean inteligentes y no se dejen presionar, si lo hacen echarán a perder un juego con muchísimo futuro, ahí fuera queda muchísima mas gente por entrar que la que está dentro.



Se matarán entre ellos... Ocurrió en Steemit. Parece el mismo guión.

Sólo hay que ver cómo se expresan:




mulleixion dijo:


> Cuando los baneamos por embusteros y engañanovatos decidieron reactivar el canal para "hacernos la competencia" . La diferencia es que ellos son un Discord NO oficial y nosotros sin embargo cumplimos los requisitos para serlo y lo somos.




Lo llevan en la sangre, esa agresividad de niño mimado. Yo fundador, yo sé, yo amigos grandes, yo primo Zumosol, yo sé como puedes hacerte millonario...

Fijáos en estos hilos. ¿Quiénes son los que responden en plan mostrenco masterzo? Los nuevos.

Los burbujos "de verdad" no insultan así, ni están con el trol, trol gñé, ni piensan que "fundar una ciudad" sea realmente "fundar una ciudad".

VB es algo gracioso y divertido, un buen chiste. Han venido los ingenieros criptoinmobiliarios, y lo han convertido en algo árido, seco, orientado únicamente a satisfacer ingenuas ínfulas de Gordon Gecko.


No os engañéis, esta gentuza siempre exige mucho más de lo que aporta. Ya véis en lo que han convertido internet, y el mundo.

Del "Prohibido prohibir" hemos pasado al "tolerancia cero". Eso es así por los NIÑATOS MIMADOS que ahora quieren vender motos aquí.


----------



## Kartal (4 Mar 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Se matarán entre ellos... Ocurrió en Steemit. Parece el mismo guión.
> 
> Sólo hay que ver cómo se expresan:
> 
> ...




Pero todo esto , ¿ No sabes decirlo sin llorar ? 

Eres como un poco bipolar . Hablas de milenials pero parece ser que esta es tu única vía de escape para decir lo que realmente piensas porque en tu vida real lo único que parece existir es una vida llana , llena de bolsas de Doritos... 


Hablas de que los verdaderos "burbujeros" no insultan pero eres el primero en hacerlo...


No se , siempre estás con la misma historia y ya aburres. 

Procura cerrar al salir , que con la corriente en el pescuezo lo mismo coges un resfriado. Ya sabes , mantita y a la mecedora. 

Que descanses


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pero todo esto , ¿ No sabes decirlo sin llorar ?



Supongo que sabes cuando llora y no llora la gente con un superllorómetro que te ha hecho tu departamento de i+D que sirve para medir lloros ajenos. ¿Verdad?
¿Está de venta ya en Amazon?




mulleixion dijo:


> Eres como un poco bipolar . Hablas de milenials pero parece ser que esta es tu única vía de escape para decir lo que realmente piensas porque en tu vida real lo único que parece existir es una vida llana , llena de bolsas de Doritos...
> 
> 
> Hablas de que los verdaderos "burbujeros" no insultan pero eres el primero en hacerlo...
> ...



Mucho antes vas a salir tú que yo... Sólo llevas 292 mensajes, el novato aquí eres tú, por mucho que hables en tono mesiánico.
Dudo mucho que llegues a los mil.

Antes o después te irás, sintiéndote traicionado, y dando un portazo. Como las niñas, haciendo mucho teatro y mucho aspaviento.


----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Supongo que sabes cuando llora y no llora la gente con un superllorómetro que te ha hecho tu departamento de i+D que sirve para medir lloros ajenos. ¿Verdad?
> ¿Está de venta ya en Amazon?
> 
> 
> ...



Esta es tu mejor frase sin duda. ¿ Aún retiras los piojos del pelo como buen primate ?


----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)




----------



## BigJoe (4 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Efectivamente. Shane comentó hace poco que tienen destinado un dinero a publicidad en redes sociales, youtubers, etc. pero que todavía no hay querido usarlo hasta que tuvieran la capacidad de asumir a tantos nuevos usuarios. En enero los servidores ya se vieron desbordados cuando se hizo viral y no quieren que les vuelva a pasar lo mismo. Por cierto, desde entonces los servidores van de maravilla, se nota que están invirtiendo bien el dinero en servidores y en trabajadores, se comentó que ya son 50 personas trabajando en el proyecto.



Se tumban los servidores de League of Legends o Fortnite con cada evento de temporada, no se va a quemar el de E2 cuando abran Dubai...


----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Se tumban los servidores de League of Legends o Fortnite con cada evento de temporada, no se va a quemar el de E2 cuando abran Dubai...



Pues seguramente caigan para qué negarlo. No obstante siguen trabajando en un servicio de compras no automatizadas , hace un par de días lo hablaba con un mod. 

Se que hasta que no esté solucionadisimo el tema de scammers , no lo van a abrir.


----------



## Kartal (4 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


>




Muy chulo el vídeo, sí señor, gracias por compartirlo. Te ayuda a hacerte una idea de las tiles que harán falta según lo que uno quiera ir construyendo.

Desde que confirmaron que ciertas construcciones serán únicamente posibles en propiedaes con un cierto número de tiles, he ido pillando algún terreno más grande en países baratos, por si lo de juntar tiles está limitado en fases posteriores. Por ahora la más grande que tengo es de 184 tiles en las Islas Salomón. El Empire State igual no, pero yo creo que para un pequeño resort exclusivo sí que me da...


----------



## Desmond Humes (4 Mar 2021)

Todo esto de Villaburbuja, discord, etc, lo lleváis a lo personal, pero si dais un paso hacia atrás y véis la situación friamente, tenemos una radiografía perfecta de lo que está sucediendo en el juego.


Tenemos a un señor que emplea su tiempo como a él le da la gana, y me parece muy bien, y sin que nadie lo hubiese pedido, se dedica a hacer un censo de las parcelas que se compran en villaburbuja.
Todo eso con la idea de que las decisiones se tomasen en el futuro de manera democrática.
Un hombre, un voto. Seguramente incluso ya había fantaseado sobre donde iba a situarse el ayuntamiento, la oficina del procurador, el colmado, la botica, el mesón, y la mercería.

Pero de repente esto pega *un estirón de la virgen*, y el crecimiento es superior al esperado. Las nuevas parcelas aparecen rápidamente, se suceden recompras, expansiones en el terreno, nuevos compradores extranjeros... y cuando uno se quiere dar cuenta, el censo, la democracia y la vida tranquila en la aldea virtual se han ido a tomar por culo.
No solo eso, sino que aquellos niños que dieron sus primeros pasos en la muy noble y leal villaburbuja, son ahora hombres que dirigen su mirada y sus dólares hacia la gran ciudad, con la promesa de prosperidad y un destino mejor.
Todo esto será virtual, pero es un reflejo perfecto de nuestra condición. 

Maldito progreso, se ha llevado por delante la tranquila vida en la oficina del censo. Yo también estaría cabreado como una mona.


----------



## Kartal (4 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Todo esto de Villaburbuja, discord, etc, lo lleváis a lo personal, pero si dais un paso hacia atrás y véis la situación friamente, tenemos una radiografía perfecta de lo que está sucediendo en el juego.
> 
> 
> Tenemos a un señor que emplea su tiempo como a él le da la gana, y me parece muy bien, y sin que nadie lo hubiese pedido, se dedica a hacer un censo de las parcelas que se compran en villaburbuja.
> ...



 

Es difícil describirlo mejor.

Por cierto, se te da bien eso de escribir, podrías fundar el periódico de la aldea: The Villa Burbuja Times.


----------



## BigJoe (4 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Todo esto de Villaburbuja, discord, etc, lo lleváis a lo personal, pero si dais un paso hacia atrás y véis la situación friamente, tenemos una radiografía perfecta de lo que está sucediendo en el juego.
> 
> 
> Tenemos a un señor que emplea su tiempo como a él le da la gana, y me parece muy bien, y sin que nadie lo hubiese pedido, se dedica a hacer un censo de las parcelas que se compran en villaburbuja.
> ...



Este comentario es puro ORO y un oasis y bálsamo de entretenimiento entre una discusión cada vez más personal que no nos tendría que interesar a los burbujos.


----------



## BigJoe (4 Mar 2021)

Me parece hasta cruel que los pumpeos duren tatno y te dejen con esta cifra


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Todo esto de Villaburbuja, discord, etc, lo lleváis a lo personal, pero si dais un paso hacia atrás y véis la situación friamente, tenemos una radiografía perfecta de lo que está sucediendo en el juego.
> 
> 
> Tenemos a un señor que emplea su tiempo como a él le da la gana, y me parece muy bien, y sin que nadie lo hubiese pedido, se dedica a hacer un censo de las parcelas que se compran en villaburbuja.
> ...



Pues no es exacto, y sólo tienes que leer el mensaje de entrada de este hilo para darte cuenta.

Aquí había buen rollo, y ya se sabía, desde el minuto 0, que había megaflipaos haciendo megaciudades y creyéndose Alejandro Magno.
Eso es lo que empujó a alguien a decir... pues hagamos una Villa Burbuja. Algo lúdico y gracioso, para pasar el rato y no para convertirse en millonario sin trabajar, que es lo que quieren los niños que no conocen el mundo, anteriormente conocido como Earth1.

Y es entonces cuando vienen los niñatos aquí a comportarse como energúmenos e insultar a todo aquel que ponga en duda sus fantasías basadas en la nada.

Estirón de la virgen no ha habido ninguno... ha seguido más o menos la misma trayectoria desde el principio. Si lo sabré yo bien, coño, que llevo el censo.


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Mar 2021)

El crecimiento de VB es lento pero constante. Ha rebasado los limites del plano por el interior oeste, porel costero sur y hasta por el norte esta a punto ( de hecho hay un mexicano fuera del plano en esa dirección). Eso si, falta consolidar hacia el suroeste interior en parte de Blackest, y bastante espacio de la Sagra y el Distrito Amarillo en el noroeste.


----------



## Reniegue (4 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


>



Hace unos días compré más de 600 tiles en la montaña de lietchestein.. la que voy a liar ahí, jajaja muy interesante el video!


----------



## antoniussss (4 Mar 2021)

Ya que lo habéis mencionado, ¿Qué es Earth 1 y qué pasó?


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ya que lo habéis mencionado, ¿Qué es Earth 1 y qué pasó?



Creo que lo han dicho irónicamente. Earth1 es el mundo real.


----------



## antoniussss (4 Mar 2021)

jajajaj va....


----------



## Jebediah (4 Mar 2021)

Reniegue dijo:


> Hace unos días compré más de 600 tiles en la montaña de lietchestein.. la que voy a liar ahí, jajaja muy interesante el video!



Pues estoy en las mismas, pillé en enero un terreno de 750 tiles en Liechtenstein por los parajes de ensueño a faldas verdes de montañas rocosas. Un bonito resort con cabañas individuales quedará que _niquelao_. Aún sigue muy barata por cierto.


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Mar 2021)

Ala, otra excusa para comprar...


----------



## Carlos1 (4 Mar 2021)

Pienso que Earth2 es una apuesta, te puede salir bien o mal, en el caso de que salga bien me parece que será a largo plazo, 4-5 años, y será a base de buena publicidad, desarrollo del juego, complementos, medios de pago y retiro rápidos, pasarelas criptos, etc, etc,,vamos todo un mundo por descubrir.

Y a los que les parece que esto ya es solo humo, pero mejor que no compre nada o que no siga comprando, así de fácil.

Solo el tiempo dará o quitará razón, como todo en la vida en cuanto a proyectos, y más aún de este tipo, realidad virtual, 3D y toda la gama de mariconadas de esas modernas.

Lo que me extraña es que haya gente metiendo de a 10.000 en 10.000 usd a algo que para algunos es una estafa, humo o similares, me parece que a veces nuestro de ADN de pobre no nos deja ver más allá.

Hay gente que dice que no se debe comparar Earth2 con las criptos, pero me recuerdo perfectamente lo que pensaba el 99.99 % de las personas en este mundo, hace 7-8 años acerca de BTC, ETH, LTC, etc,,y ni decir de otras criptos menos famosas pero que ya llevan una revalorización brutal.

El que tenga huevos y un poco de pasta que se la juegue, y el que no pues a otra cosa.


----------



## BigJoe (4 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Pienso que Earth2 es una apuesta, te puede salir bien o mal, en el caso de que salga bien me parece que será a largo plazo, 4-5 años, y será a base de buena publicidad, desarrollo del juego, complementos, medios de pago y retiro rápidos, pasarelas criptos, etc, etc,,vamos todo un mundo por descubrir.
> 
> Y a los que les parece que esto ya es solo humo, pero mejor que no compre nada o que no siga comprando, así de fácil.
> 
> ...



Estando de acuerdo contigo, hubo cosas que olían a pufos en el pasado y terminaron siendo pufos, y no digo qeu Earth2 sea el caso (no lo creo), pero me viene a la mente esto xDDD


----------



## Elbrujo (4 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Ala, otra excusa para comprar...



Ezo que eh??


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Lo que me extraña es que haya gente metiendo de a 10.000 en 10.000 usd a algo que para algunos es una estafa, humo o similares, me parece que a veces nuestro de ADN de pobre no nos deja ver más allá.




No hay ninguna forma de comprobar que no se trata de compras falsas, para azuzar al personal.


----------



## Carlos1 (4 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No hay ninguna forma de comprobar que no se trata de compras falsas, para azuzar al personal.



Todo puede ser en esta vida.

Igualmente, y salvando las distancias con las mega compras, tenemos a Ney´s Island o algo asi, el forero oculto que se ha dejado sus buenos miles en compras de parcelas y que ha puesto nuestros referidos en varias compras que ha hecho.

Pero insisto, en este tipo de cosas o te la juegas o no, en mi caso lógicamente no me voy a poner a meterle miles de euros ni pedir créditos ni nada parecido, pero si en 5 años más le puedo pegar un pequeño pelotazo pues bienvenido sea.


----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Todo puede ser en esta vida.
> 
> Igualmente, y salvando las distancias con las mega compras, tenemos a Ney´s Island o algo asi, el forero oculto que se ha dejado sus buenos miles en compras de parcelas y que ha puesto nuestros referidos en varias compras que ha hecho.
> 
> Pero insisto, en este tipo de cosas o te la juegas o no, en mi caso lógicamente no me voy a poner a meterle miles de euros ni pedir créditos ni nada parecido, pero si en 5 años más le puedo pegar un pequeño pelotazo pues bienvenido sea.



Ni caso. Cuando algo es falso no sacas dinero. 

Tengo varios amigos ya que han recibido lo invertido y juegan ahora con lo generado simplemente. 

Si esto fuese un ponzi o algo similar no sacas un euro. Todo serían trabas.


----------



## Jebediah (4 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Ala, otra excusa para comprar...



Mira, _Cagüento, _entre el Land Rover E2 ese y los huevos estos no voy a llegar a fin de mes con el hype que me viene. Si en el video muestran un _personaje avatar_ ya me doy de baja en el internec.


----------



## Jebediah (4 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ni caso. Cuando algo es falso no sacas dinero.
> 
> Tengo varios amigos ya que han recibido lo invertido y juegan ahora con lo generado simplemente.
> 
> Si esto fuese un ponzi o algo similar no sacas un euro. Todo serían trabas.



Oye, ¿cómo va el E2Boss ese, se sabe si ya le llegó la pasta?


----------



## Elbrujo (4 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ni caso. Cuando algo es falso no sacas dinero.
> 
> Tengo varios amigos ya que han recibido lo invertido y juegan ahora con lo generado simplemente.
> 
> Si esto fuese un ponzi o algo similar no sacas un euro. Todo serían trabas.



Un conocido mio sstuvo en el forum filatelico bastantes nos y cuando quiso comprar un piso. Saco un millon invertido mas otro millon en beneficios. Y mira como acabo el forum


----------



## Carlos1 (4 Mar 2021)

Vaya sorpresa en Discord al encontrarme con un sala específica para Villa Burbuja, jejeje.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Vaya sorpresa en Discord al encontrarme con un sala específica para Villa Burbuja, jejeje.



Prueba a opinar diferente al moderador de turno, a ver cuánto tardan en soltarte el trol trol gñé.


----------



## Carlos1 (4 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Prueba a opinar diferente al moderador de turno, a ver cuánto tardan en soltarte el trol trol gñé.




Ahora mismo estoy en 8 Discord de Earth2 y básicamente lo utilizo para cotillear, aprender de según que personas, mirar el tema de megaciudades, comparar países, etc, y en Villa Burbuja pues intentaré de hacerle publicidad, no tengo más interés que esto que te menciono.
Las dudas solo me las podría aclarar el equipo de Earth2 y en persona, y como eso no va a ocurrir jamás pues no me agobio ni me estreso, leo por entretención y a veces aprendo cosas nuevas.


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> El crecimiento de VB es lento pero constante. Ha rebasado los limites del plano por el interior oeste, porel costero sur y hasta por el norte esta a punto ( de hecho hay un mexicano fuera del plano en esa dirección). Eso si, falta consolidar hacia el suroeste interior en parte de Blackest, y bastante espacio de la Sagra y el Distrito Amarillo en el noroeste.



Por cierto, Ney's Land amplía sus dominios en Monte Blackest


----------



## GeniusForce (4 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Por cierto, Ney's Land amplía sus dominios en Monte Blackest
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 588553



Un poquito rara la compra de Ney's land a día de hoy, con lo que se va sabiendo de como es mejor comprar las tiles. Algo se nos escapa o que pasa aquí?


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Mar 2021)

Se va adaptando a la tridimensionalidad del terreno. Se ha posicionado en la parte superior de la meseta o lo que coño sea eso. Va a tener unas vistas cojonudas de vB


----------



## Kartal (4 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Vaya sorpresa en Discord al encontrarme con un sala específica para Villa Burbuja, jejeje.



Bienvenido!!! Y por cierto, no te preocupes por los moderadores, nos han dado libertad total  




Silverado72 dijo:


> Por cierto, Ney's Land amplía sus dominios en Monte Blackest



Grande Ney!!


----------



## D_M (4 Mar 2021)

¡ DESCUENTOS DE HASTA 64.37% !

*OFERTAS 04/03/2021 ORDENADAS DE MAYOR PRECIO A MENOR PRECIO:*

*PRECIO %DESCUENTO CLASE PAIS URL*
$249,99 39,88% 2 Thailand Earth 2
$169,99 64,37% 2 Turkey Earth 2
$83,99 55,10% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$50,99 53,42% 2 Indonesia Earth 2
$47,99 27,28% 2 Laos Earth 2
$42,60 46,52% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$31,20 56,56% 3 South Korea Earth 2
$21,05 51,39% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$23,99 36,33% 2 Bulgaria Earth 2
$23,40 33,22% 2 Laos Earth 2
$21,60 41,00% 2 Papua New Guinea Earth 2
$21,60 41,00% 2 Papua New Guinea Earth 2
$21,24 52,32% 2 Thailand Earth 2
$16,22 16,22% 2 China Earth 2
$17,99 59,40% 2 Norway Earth 2
$17,10 31,19% 2 Timor Leste Earth 2


----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Oye, ¿cómo va el E2Boss ese, se sabe si ya le llegó la pasta?



Ha hecho un withdraw de cerca de 160k dólares. Tiene cola de aproximadamente 2 meses por el listado de gente a procesar los pagos. 

Tened en cuenta que comprueban cuenta a cuenta cada compra y cada venta para asegurarse que no se llevan el dinero del resto. 


Es mejor esto que timar a la compañía.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Bienvenido!!! Y por cierto, no te preocupes por los moderadores, nos han dado libertad total
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que no se nos ocurra hablar de trump que aparece el puto tiles ese y nos echa 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GeniusForce (4 Mar 2021)

Pero mulleixion los saca con ganancias o No? se lleva solo lo invertido.


----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No hay ninguna forma de comprobar que no se trata de compras falsas, para azuzar al personal.



XD son compras reales


----------



## GeniusForce (4 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Que no se nos ocurra hablar de trump que aparece el puto tiles ese y nos echa
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Que coño le pasa al tiles, es Antitrumpista.


----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Pero mulleixion los saca con ganancias o No? se lleva solo lo invertido.



Mi colega Dim , uno de los moderadores oficiales , metió 2000 en noviembre. Tiene una net actualmente de unos 100.000$ . Ya hizo el withdraw en 2 partes de 1000 $ cada una de las órdenes. 

Se queda con 95k en propiedades para jugar de Free y encima generando lit es decir , generando dinero residual para seguir jugando.


----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Que coño le pasa al tiles, es Antitrumpista.




Le hicieron un muro en el norte , acusaron a dos usuarios y más específicamente a mi de promoverlo .

Básicamente yo no fui ni tengo 1 sola tile en la zona

De ahí el tío se puso a insultar a algunas personas con malos comentarios en plan " comedme la **** tú y tus amigos " etc etc y luego la gente básicamente se le tiró encima . Incluso por lo que tengo entendido en su propio Telegram , el cual no sabemos cómo adquirió a los antiguos dueños de Nauru ( ForoCoches ) .


A grandes rasgos...


----------



## Visrul (4 Mar 2021)

Os dejo dos minas de Fe por si queréis diversificar un poco en una materia prima importante:
Mina 1: Earth 2
Mina 2: pozo 1 - Earth 2 ; pozo 2 - Earth 2

Con bastante hueco todavía
Están en Kazajistán (0,83$)


----------



## GeniusForce (4 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Os dejo dos minas de Fe por si queréis diversificar un poco en una materia prima importante:
> Mina 1: Earth 2
> Mina 2: pozo 1 - Earth 2 ; pozo 2 - Earth 2
> 
> ...



Que ya han dicho que las putas minas no valen para nada, desaparecera todo.
Ellos se encargan de repartir los recursos donde les salga del nabo.
No compro ni una más.


----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Os dejo dos minas de Fe por si queréis diversificar un poco en una materia prima importante:
> Mina 1: Earth 2
> Mina 2: pozo 1 - Earth 2 ; pozo 2 - Earth 2
> 
> ...




Por ese precio ... Igual te sale mejor coger madera en los bosques de Camerún , en las reservas de oro de Lesotho o incluso agua fresca por Nihue . Y si ya te pones te coges algo de petróleo en Chad  


0,83 ya es para pensárselo. A mi cartera le dolería el corazón


----------



## Carlos1 (4 Mar 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Que ya han dicho que las putas minas no valen para nada, desaparecera todo.
> Ellos se encargan de repartir los recursos donde les salga del nabo.
> No compro ni una más.




No se si sea tan así, se dice que si bajo tus parcelas hay recursos naturales los podrás intercambiar por otros, vender, etc. La mina propiamente tal, lo construido por el hombre, eso sí que desaparecería, supongo que para volver a construir en un futuro.

Yo por ahora sigo pillando en megaciudades, pero ya me toca mirar otra vez zonas de recursos.
Lo que he dejado de lado, por ahora, han sido aquellos sitios baratos perdidos de la mano de dios y sin densidad de parcelas compradas, islas, islotes, etc.


----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> No se si sea tan así, se dice que si bajo tus parcelas hay recursos naturales los podrás intercambiar por otros, vender, etc. La mina propiamente tal, lo construido por el hombre, eso sí que desaparecería, supongo que para volver a construir en un futuro.
> 
> Yo por ahora sigo pillando en megaciudades, pero ya me toca mirar otra vez zonas de recursos.
> Lo que he dejado de lado, por ahora, han sido aquellos sitios baratos perdidos de la mano de dios y sin densidad de parcelas compradas, islas, islotes, etc.




CODIGO 5% : VC1902HW7P

Earth 2 ORO 
Earth 2 ORO 2
Earth 2 MADERA ( OASIS MEGACITY ZONA CAMERUN BARATITA )
Earth 2 CANTERA PIEDRA
Earth 2 PETROL
Earth 2 PETROL 2
Earth 2 PETROL 3
Earth 2 PETROL 4
Earth 2 PETROL 5

Te dejo esto por si te sirve. Siempre se la mando a usuarios que me piden pero como te he visto que quieres mirar...estos son recursos primarios.


----------



## Carlos1 (4 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Por ese precio ... Igual te sale mejor coger madera en los bosques de Camerún , en las reservas de oro de Lesotho o incluso agua fresca por Nihue . Y si ya te pones te coges algo de petróleo en Chad
> 
> 
> 0,83 ya es para pensárselo. A mi cartera le dolería el corazón




En Kirguistán tienes parcelas en esta mina de oro a 0.55 usd:

Earth 2

Oro, 0.51 usd en Burkina:

Earth 2

Oro, 0.48 usd en Eritrea, me parece que es la más barata, pero está poco masificada:

Earth 2


¿Podrías poner el enlace de la mina de oro de Lesotho?, gracias.


----------



## Carlos1 (4 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> CODIGO 5% : VC1902HW7P
> 
> Earth 2 MADERA ( OASIS MEGACITY ZONA CAMERUN BARATITA )
> 
> ...




¿Con Oasis Megacity te refieres a que en esa zona de Camerún se encuentra esa mega ciudad?


----------



## Visrul (4 Mar 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Que ya han dicho que las putas minas no valen para nada, desaparecera todo.
> Ellos se encargan de repartir los recursos donde les salga del nabo.
> No compro ni una más.



Pues yo tenía entendido que desaparecían lo construido por el hombre pero los recursos quedaban. O sea, todo edificio en la zona fuera pero la materia prima permanece y obtendrías algo de ese recurso, ¿no es así? ¿Hubo algún cambio?


----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Con Oasis Megacity te refieres a que en esa zona de Camerún se encuentra esa mega ciudad?



No. Es la zona en la que los compradores de Oasis hemos comprado madera ( algunos )


----------



## mulleixion (4 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> En Kirguistán tienes parcelas en esta mina de oro a 0.55 usd:
> 
> Earth 2
> 
> ...




Esta dentro de esos links que he adjuntado.


----------



## Visrul (4 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Por ese precio ... Igual te sale mejor coger madera en los bosques de Camerún , en las reservas de oro de Lesotho o incluso agua fresca por Nihue . Y si ya te pones te coges algo de petróleo en Chad
> 
> 
> 0,83 ya es para pensárselo. A mi cartera le dolería el corazón



Efectivamente, pero de hierro creo que es lo más barato que hay. Es un recurso que está en muy pocos de los países que quedan baratos.
Si alguno encuentra algo más barato que lo comente, pero me parece que no hay,


----------



## Kartal (4 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Pues yo tenía entendido que desaparecían lo construido por el hombre pero los recursos quedaban. O sea, todo edificio en la zona fuera pero la materia prima permanece y obtendrías algo de ese recurso, ¿no es así? ¿Hubo algún cambio?



Las filtraciones que han habido parecen indicar eso, que se utilizarán mapas de recursos actuales para repartir los recursos, aunque también se dijo en el stream que habría un elemento aleatorio. Creo que fue Wolfgang el que dijo que si tenías una parcela en una mina de oro era más probable que de ahí podrías sacar oro en fases posteriores. Pero no hay nada confirmado en cuanto a los recursos naturales que finalmente se implementarán. Hoy he leído que lo de los huevos quizás representan a 5 recursos, pero ya sabes que hay mucha especulación. Posiblemente en el anuncio que sacarán en los próximos días se aclare algo de esto.


----------



## D_M (4 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Earth 2 MADERA ( OASIS MEGACITY ZONA CAMERUN BARATITA )



Yo he puesto a la venta un montón de terrenos cuadrados y bonitos a tope de madera. Basicamente, si buscais en Trinidad and Tobago, todos los anuncios que empiezan con "Class 2 -" son míos y teneis asegurado una buena forma cuadrada y en zona verde verde con descuento guapo:


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> XD son compras reales



¿Lo puedes demostrar de algún modo?

Si es que NO, tendrás que aceptar que PODRÍAN no serlo... si es que puedes aceptar cosas, lo cual está por ver. No me hacen falta emoticoños.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

Acabo de ver que el amigo NeysLand ha hecho compra gorda y ha usado mi código.

Ney... quien quiera que seas, *gracias.*
Que sepas que me joroba un poco no saber quién eres para devolverte el favor de algún modo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

*AQUÍ MI PRONÓSTICO PARA EARTH2 EN LOS PRÓXIMOS MESES
ESTO NO ES INFORMACIÓN, SINO ESPECULACIÓN PURA Y DURA... ES SÓLO LO QUE YO CREO QUE VA A SUCEDER*

1. Lo de los recursos NO será lo primero en activarse. Primero harán Earth2 visitable... Al principio sin poder terraformar, sin poder construir, ni nada. Será sólo visitar... Mucho más adelante ya vendrá lo de terraformar y demás.
2. Lo de los recursos irá DESPUÉS de que sea visitable y no los activarán todos a la vez... Irán por lotes, o uno a uno.
3. Al principio tener recursos de lo que sea no servirá para nada. Simplemente estarán ahí, en la cuenta, de algún modo y su utilidad se irá perfilando a lo largo de meses o años...


----------



## Kartal (5 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Acabo de ver que el amigo NeysLand ha hecho compra gorda y ha usado mi código.
> 
> Ney... quien quiera que seas, *gracias.*
> Que sepas que me joroba un poco no saber quién eres para devolverte el favor de algún modo.



Ney's en realidad entraría en la categoría esa que tanto criticas de "millennial que usa el discord y es un malo malote sin alma que está aquí para enriquecerse... bla bla bla" 

Pero claro, cuando usa tu código igual eso ya no importa tanto, no?


----------



## Jebediah (5 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> *AQUÍ MI PRONÓSTICO PARA EARTH2 EN LOS PRÓXIMOS MESES
> ESTO NO ES INFORMACIÓN, SINO ESPECULACIÓN PURA Y DURA... ES SÓLO LO QUE YO CREO QUE VA A SUCEDER*
> 
> 1. Lo de los recursos NO será lo primero en activarse. Primero harán Earth2 visitable... Al principio sin poder terraformar, sin poder construir, ni nada. Será sólo visitar... Mucho más adelante ya vendrá lo de terraformar y demás.
> ...



Yo creo que primero será el essence que debería estar al caer, "soon" como dice el jefazo Shane, que para él "soon" tiene un plazo posible de entre 2 días y 2 meses. 
Después del essence, por extensión, los recursos. Y después ya visitar el juego como dices. Me parece lo más plausible teniendo en cuenta el tiempo de desarrollo que necesitan para cada cosa. Para hacer el juego visitable ya deberían tener bien pulido el sistema y creo que aún les falta bastante trabajo para ello. Poner essence y recursos será cosa de programar algunas líneas (que no digo que sea fácil).


----------



## Jebediah (5 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ney's en realidad entraría en la categoría esa que tanto criticas de "millennial que usa el discord y es un malo malote sin alma que está aquí para enriquecerse... bla bla bla"
> 
> Pero claro, cuando usa tu código igual eso ya no importa tanto, no?



Bueno, yo creo que lo _malo-malote_ que hace referencia Don Quijote son los que han venido aquí desde Discord, sin mala intención pero puede ser cierto que como elefante en una cacharrería. El caso de Ney, por lo menos yo, no sé cual será, si será un _Discordero _que visita burbuja o un _Burbujero _que visita Discord; yo creo que lo segundo, por que parece que está por estos lares desde hace tiempo, en VB y demás digo. 
Por último y no menos importante, habría que ver el tipo de usuario que es. Si se considera fundador de algo, emprendedor, creador de contenido, un forero más, los intereses que tiene en Earth 2, si va a por la pasta o a disfrutar del desarrollo del juego... muchas dudas y ninguna certeza.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ney's en realidad entraría en la categoría esa que tanto criticas de "millennial que usa el discord y es un malo malote sin alma que está aquí para enriquecerse... bla bla bla"
> 
> Pero claro, cuando usa tu código igual eso ya no importa tanto, no?




No, no entraría en la misma categoría.
Él, que se sepa, no es un maleducado faltón que va por ahí comportándose como si el mundo le perteneciera.

Tú sí, pues el improperio, el trol trol gñé y la irrespetuosidad son tu primera y única reacción.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo creo que primero será el essence que debería estar al caer, "soon" como dice el jefazo Shane, que para él "soon" tiene un plazo posible de entre 2 días y 2 meses.
> Después del essence, por extensión, los recursos. Y después ya visitar el juego como dices. Me parece lo más plausible teniendo en cuenta el tiempo de desarrollo que necesitan para cada cosa. Para hacer el juego visitable ya deberían tener bien pulido el sistema y creo que aún les falta bastante trabajo para ello. Poner essence y recursos será cosa de programar algunas líneas (que no digo que sea fácil).



Pudiera ser. Pero si es así, creo que el essence, de entrada, no servirá para nada.
Al principio sólo será un numerito en la cuenta y poco más.

Tardará en tener algún tipo de utilidad.... creo yo.


----------



## antoniussss (5 Mar 2021)

Otra cosa, recomiendo encarecidamente no comprar aunque estén supermega baratas en el mercado muchas tiles rollo 500 €, aunque valgan 3000........

No hay quién venda eso, a no ser que alguien tenga información privilegiada sobre si se va a poder dividir parcelas y sobre todo cuándo.


Al contrario, parcelas pequeñas son muy recomendables, sobre todo las que no quieres holdear por tener mala ubicación...etc, si están muy descuentadas, son muy buenas para ir soltando en el futuro cuando el país valga más caro.

Personalmente si tengo parcelas que no hay ni dios alrededor y las voy a vender, no dejo que pasen de 197 €, que de media es lo máximo que la mayoría va a pagar, ultimamente las que pillo son de cantidades mas pequeñas para vender en 97, mucho más liquidas que 197.


----------



## antoniussss (5 Mar 2021)

Igualmente, recomiendo en paises muy baratos no comprar 200 tiles o más de una tacada, cuando en el futuro empieza a subir el valor no hay quién las venda sin tirar el precio.

Personalmente 16 me parece el número mágico 4x4, que en precios entre 0,5 a 1 son entre 8-16 €, perfecto para esperar meses y venderlas a 97 € si se da el caso.


----------



## Kartal (5 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Igualmente, recomiendo en paises muy baratos no comprar 200 tiles o más de una tacada, cuando en el futuro empieza a subir el valor no hay quién las venda sin tirar el precio.
> 
> Personalmente 16 me parece el número mágico 4x4, que en precios entre 0,5 a 1 son entre 8-16 €, perfecto para esperar meses y venderlas a 97 € si se da el caso.



Sí, por experiencia propia estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices, aunque hay todo tipo de comprador en el market y si tienen buen precio al final terminan vendiéndose.

Propiedades de 500 pavos que mencionabas antes no manejo, pero tiene su lógica que sean más difíciles de vender, aún hay mucha oferta y no tanta demanda.


----------



## Kartal (5 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo creo que primero será el essence que debería estar al caer, "soon" como dice el jefazo Shane, que para él "soon" tiene un plazo posible de entre 2 días y 2 meses.
> Después del essence, por extensión, los recursos. Y después ya visitar el juego como dices. Me parece lo más plausible teniendo en cuenta el tiempo de desarrollo que necesitan para cada cosa. Para hacer el juego visitable ya deberían tener bien pulido el sistema y creo que aún les falta bastante trabajo para ello. Poner essence y recursos será cosa de programar algunas líneas (que no digo que sea fácil).



Efectivamente, todo apunta a que esa es la hoja de ruta. Lo más seguro es que este mes de marzo ya se aclaren algunas dudas.


----------



## mulleixion (5 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Lo puedes demostrar de algún modo?
> 
> Si es que NO, tendrás que aceptar que PODRÍAN no serlo... si es que puedes aceptar cosas, lo cual está por ver. No me hacen falta emoticoños.


----------



## mulleixion (5 Mar 2021)

Propiedades de compra pequeña jamás tendrán teleport premium. 

Saludos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


>



Los emoticoños no importan ya que eso no demuestra nada.
Lo de ir de sobrado por internet ya pasó de moda en el año 2000 o antes.


----------



## mulleixion (5 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Los emoticoños no importan ya que eso no demuestra nada.
> Lo de ir de sobrado por internet ya pasó de moda en el año 2000 o antes.



Pero el documento adjunto con el retiro te lo has visto o tampoco ?


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pero el documento adjunto con el retiro te lo has visto o tampoco ?



Lo único que demuestra es que no has entendido lo que se ha dicho previamente.
Habrás leído muy rápido y te habrás sentido Ghenghis Khan al responder... pero no has entendido lo dicho.


----------



## Jebediah (5 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Otra cosa, recomiendo encarecidamente no comprar aunque estén supermega baratas en el mercado muchas tiles rollo 500 €, aunque valgan 3000........
> 
> No hay quién venda eso, a no ser que alguien tenga información privilegiada sobre si se va a poder dividir parcelas y sobre todo cuándo.
> 
> ...



Hombre, si estás hablando por el lado _inversor _del juego pues sí, mejor comprar pequeñas parcelas para darles salida más fácil.

Por el lado del juego en sí, convendría tener parcelas grandes por aquello del teleport y por que en una pequeña vas a tener la construcción limitada. En una parcela grande podrás construir algo que en una pequeña no se puede. Como todo, cada uno decidirá lo que más le conviene.


----------



## mulleixion (5 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo único que demuestra es que no has entendido lo que se ha dicho previamente.
> Habrás leído muy rápido y te habrás sentido Ghenghis Khan al responder... pero no has entendido lo dicho.



Eres como el "vendo consejos que para mí no tengo" 

Pero bueno doy gracias al botón de reporte y que en el día menos pensado , cumpla su función. 

Ya te pondré si eso " Hello darkness my old friend "


----------



## Polo_00 (5 Mar 2021)

Madre mía, no suelo entrar en el hilo mucho, una vez por semana para ver si hay alguna actualización y ya he visto peleas y enfrentamientos, esto me recuerda a las criptos...ajjaj, subirá si tiene que subir y bajará si esto no le interesa a nadie. Yo por mi parte tendré paciencia hasta que salga la fase 3, porque después de 2 fases ya puedes tener una perspectiva realista de hacia donde se dirige esto, de momento, oír ver y callar.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Eres como el "vendo consejos que para mí no tengo"
> 
> Pero bueno doy gracias al botón de reporte y que en el día menos pensado , cumpla su función.
> 
> Ya te pondré si eso " Hello darkness my old friend "




Que sí, que sí... que si no baneáis no sabéis estar en ningún sitio, ya, ya, que me está echando humo el llorómetro. No se qué de una pastillita y háztelo mirar etcétera, superetcétera, trol trol gñé, emoticoño, jijijí.


----------



## mulleixion (5 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Que sí, que sí... que si no baneáis no sabéis estar en ningún sitio, ya, ya, que me está echando humo el llorómetro. No se qué de una pastillita y háztelo mirar etcétera, superetcétera, trol trol gñé, emoticoño, jijijí.



La verdad que suele ser la única forma de aplacar la toxicidad . Si me dices que eres toxico pero al menos aportas algo de información .


----------



## Silverado72 (5 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Igualmente, recomiendo en paises muy baratos no comprar 200 tiles o más de una tacada, cuando en el futuro empieza a subir el valor no hay quién las venda sin tirar el precio.
> 
> Personalmente 16 me parece el número mágico 4x4, que en precios entre 0,5 a 1 son entre 8-16 €, perfecto para esperar meses y venderlas a 97 € si se da el caso.



Últimamente me suelo mover entre los 30-15 cuadrados, con alguna excepción. Es un tamaño manejable. 25 es mi predilecto.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> La verdad que suele ser la única forma de aplacar la toxicidad . Si me dices que eres toxico pero al menos aportas algo de información .



Uy, mira, masculinidad tóxica, como los feministas...

Yo aporto un 1500% más mensajes que tú al foro (4341 a 276).
Yo aporto un 3600% más thanks que tú en este foro (10972 a 304).
Yo he comprado infinito más que tú en VB, en donde, que se sepa, no has comprado nada.
Yo aporto un mapica que, bueno, tiene su currito detrás.
Yo aporto el no insultar a la gente si opina diferente.
Yo aporto el que no necesito un ejército de zombies que vengan a censurar lo que no me gusta leer.
Yo aporto el que no me expreso con dibujicos, ni gif, ni chorraditas del internet. Expongo mis pareceres en español, con crudeza y con precisión designativa.

Venga, aún te quedan muchas balas en el guión... Puedes llamarme rojo o facha, o puedes decir que no follo. Esas aún no las has gastado. Sigue el guion que te dictan.


----------



## Kartal (5 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Propiedades de compra pequeña jamás tendrán teleport premium.
> 
> Saludos.



Así es, eso ya está confirmado. Por eso es bueno tener en el portfolio ciertas parcelas de considerable tamaño.

Lo bueno del mercado es que nos mantiene entretenidos comprando y vendiendo hasta que vayan saliendo novedades. Pero los que holdean también hacen bien, y en unos meses puede que se lleven una agradable sorpresa.

Gracias por los aportes y no te preocupes demasiado por el abuelo cascarrabias, ya es parte del paisaje


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Así es, eso ya está confirmado. Por eso es bueno tener en el portfolio ciertas parcelas de considerable tamaño.
> 
> Lo bueno del mercado es que nos mantiene entretenidos comprando y vendiendo hasta que vayan saliendo novedades. Pero los que holdean también hacen bien, y en unos meses puede que se lleven una agradable sorpresa.
> 
> Gracias por los aportes y no te preocupes demasiado por el abuelo cascarrabias, ya es parte del paisaje



Inocular con aspavientos sentimiento de manada TAMPOCO funcionará.
Cómo se nota que no sabéis desenvolveros en un foro libre.


----------



## Kartal (5 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo aporto el no insultar a la gente si opina diferente.



 

Reconozco que esta es de las buenas...

Es que te crees que la gente no sabe leer o tiene la memoria de Nemo? Pero si no has hecho otra cosa desde que llegaste al hilo que insultar y generar mal rollo.

Bueno eso y el mapita que ya ni actualizas y por el que suplicabas que la gente usara tu código porque te habías quedado sin saldo...

Pero bueno, tú sigue con el personaje que te has creado, que a la gente le gusta el Sálvame y mientras esperamos la Esencia al menos nos entretienes con tu teatrillo. Esperamos que al menos tú también te lo estés pasando bien con eso, porque si de verdad te tomas esto en serio es que tu vida debe ser más triste aún de lo que parece.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Reconozco que esta es de las buenas...
> 
> Es que te crees que la gente no sabe leer o tiene la memoria de Nemo? Pero si no has hecho otra cosa desde que llegaste al hilo que insultar y generar mal rollo.




Lo que creo es que usted y Ghenghis Khan son unos maleducados. De los demás no creo nada.



Kartal dijo:


> Bueno eso y el mapita que ya ni actualizas



Lo empecé actualizando cada día y se me dijo que con una vez a la semana era suficiente.
Eso hago desde entonces.
¿Algún reproche que hacer?



Kartal dijo:


> y por el que suplicabas que la gente usara tu código porque te habías quedado sin saldo...



Todo el mundo tiene su código en la lista. Usted incluso lo tiene en su perfil.
Supongo que usted también "mendiga" y "suplica". ¿No?

¿Es consciente de que se encuentra usted en el subforo de los lonchafinistas?
¿Sabe lo que significa ese término?



Kartal dijo:


> Pero bueno, tú sigue con el personaje que te has creado,



_Personaje..._ Un clásico de Twitter.
Cuando no se puede rebatir, a la persona se le llama personaje y arreando.
Los clásicos siempre son entrañables, en cierto modo.





Kartal dijo:


> *Esperamos* que al menos tú también te lo estés pasando bien con eso, porque si no tu vida debe ser más triste aún de lo que parece.



¿Esperamos? ¿En plural? ¿Quienes? ¿De qué comunidad exactamente es usted portavoz? ¿En qué elecciones ha sido usted votado?


----------



## Jebediah (5 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Reconozco que esta es de las buenas...
> 
> Es que te crees que la gente no sabe leer o tiene la memoria de *Nemo*? Pero si no has hecho otra cosa desde que llegaste al hilo que insultar y generar mal rollo.
> 
> ...



Dory.


----------



## Kartal (5 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Dory.





Equilicuá. Esa misma.


----------



## Desmond Humes (5 Mar 2021)




----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Equilicuá. Esa misma.



Sí, pero responder, eso ya otro día, como siempre... ¿no?
Mejor un gif que dar la cara, ¿eh?


----------



## Desmond Humes (5 Mar 2021)

Isla burbuja/Comoros está buggeada, no se mueve del 0.5 
Siempre tuve la sospecha pero ahora he leído a alguien comentando lo mismo.
¿Vendo o qué?


----------



## mulleixion (5 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sí, pero responder, eso ya otro día, como siempre... ¿no?
> Mejor un gif que dar la cara, ¿eh?



Ahora no te hagas el ofendido hombre. Ya sabemos de qué pie cojeas. 

Datos pocos. Información ninguna. Suposiciones muchas. Desacreditar a los demás , siempre. Aún sin fundamento. 

Lo mejor de todo es que dices lo que te da la gana sin fundamento alguno , sin tener ni idea pero de nada y de plus te permites el lujo de insultar a los demás . 


Aportas más mensajes que yo . Cuidado. ¡ Que mastodonte ! Luego los demás somos los que nos echamos flores. No ves que tú mismo te contradices . 


Eres un troll de los clásicos de ForoCoches que acababan baneados por no tener ni continente ni contenido.


----------



## Kartal (5 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sí, pero responder, eso ya otro día, como siempre... ¿no?
> Mejor un gif que dar la cara, ¿eh?



Pues ahora que lo dices tienes una pregunta pendiente del otro día, sé consecuente con tus palabras y contesta tú primero.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ahora no te hagas el ofendido hombre. Ya sabemos de qué pie cojeas.



Y dale con el truquito del plural.
¿En nombre de qué personas habla usted exactamente?




mulleixion dijo:


> Eres un troll de los clásicos de ForoCoches que acababan baneados por no tener ni continente ni contenido.



Sobre la comparativa de contenidos, aún estoy esperando que responda a este mensaje.
Hilo de EARTH 2.io (editado con información básica como guía rápida)

O escóndase tras un smiley, a mí eso ya me da igual. Dependerá del orgullo intelectual que posea...


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues ahora que lo dices tienes una pregunta pendiente del otro día, sé consecuente con tus palabras y contesta tú primero.



No sé a qué pregunta se refiere pero, en cualquier caso, usted, con sus malas maneras, sus MENTIRAS (como que no actualizo el mapa), sus vómitos, y su regodeo en la autocomplacencia, hace mucho que perdió la prerrogativa de hacerme preguntas.

Yo no contesto preguntas a energúmenos que no tienen la más mínima capacidad de mantener un tono distendido en el momento en el que les rebaten algo.


----------



## Kartal (5 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ahora no te hagas el ofendido hombre. Ya sabemos de qué pie cojeas.
> 
> Datos pocos. Información ninguna. Suposiciones muchas. Desacreditar a los demás , siempre. Aún sin fundamento.
> 
> ...



A este le va la marcha, es fácil calarle. Lleva días soltando puyitas, intentando provocar a ver si alguien entra al trapo... y la gente sigue a lo suyo hablando de Earth2, de las novedades y pasando de su rollo rancio de abuelo cebolleta. 

Pero en cuanto alguien le hace caso se viene arriba y vuelve a soltar todo su repertorio victimista y llorica. 

*Diagnóstico: déficit de cariño y atención en la vida real.*


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> A este le va la marcha, es fácil calarle. Lleva días soltando puyitas, intentando provocar a ver si alguien entra al trapo... y la gente sigue a lo suyo hablando de Earth2, de las novedades y pasando de su rollo rancio de abuelo cebolleta.
> 
> Pero en cuanto alguien le hace caso se viene arriba y vuelve a soltar todo su repertorio victimista y llorica.
> 
> *Diagnóstico: déficit de cariño y atención en la vida real.*



Predije esta bala hace 5 o 6 mensajes.
Es como tener una bola de cristal...


----------



## Jebediah (5 Mar 2021)

Haya paz señores. 

_Palabra de Ney, te rogamos óyenos._


----------



## pepita (5 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Isla burbuja/Comoros está buggeada, no se mueve del 0.5
> Siempre tuve la sospecha pero ahora he leído a alguien comentando lo mismo.
> ¿Vendo o qué?




¿Qué comentario? a mí me sale a 0.62





Jebediah dijo:


> Haya paz señores.
> 
> _Palabra de Ney, te rogamos óyenos._



Es verdad que es Dios , hasta en una islita que creía yo que estaba sola tiene una buena montada:

Earth 2


A mí me están entrando ganas de pelea también


EDIT: Perdónnnnnnn *ISLA* Burbuja ¿qué le pasa?


----------



## Jebediah (5 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿Qué comentario? a mí me sale a 0.62
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Joerr, pero es mítico que esa isla "_es suya_", tiene un pueblo en el centro y carreteras tiradas por todo el islote


----------



## Jebediah (5 Mar 2021)

Ahora que miro creía que compré alguna parcelita en su pueblo pero no tengo nada. Pues _ná_, a sacar la tarjeta que con los LITes no me llega XD.


----------



## pepita (5 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Joerr, pero es mítico que esa isla "_es suya_", tiene un pueblo en el centro y carreteras tiradas por todo el islote



pues yo creo que fui sin darme cuenta, espero que no se enfade! Alabado sea Ney, Ney es grande !


----------



## Jebediah (5 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> pues yo creo que fui sin darme cuenta, espero que no se enfade! Alabado sea Ney, Ney es grande !



Supongo que le agradará tener visitantes de VB, al igual que él es bienvenido en el nuestro.


----------



## BigJoe (5 Mar 2021)

Menudo ambiente más enrarecido, con lo bien que estaba el hilo


----------



## D_M (5 Mar 2021)

*¡¡¡¡ DESCUENTOS DE HASTA 68.89% !!!!! 

OFERTAS 05/03/2021 ORDENADAS DE MAYOR PRECIO A MENOR PRECIO:*

PRECIO %DESCUENTO CLASE PAIS URL
$249,99 33,02% 2 Thailand Earth 2
$169,99 64,48% 2 Turkey Earth 2
$128,99 40,84% 2 Trinidad and Tobago Earth 2
$83,99 68,89% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$64,80 47,88% 2 Singapore Earth 2
$59,89 10,01% 2 Marshall Islands Earth 2
$50,99 53,42% 2 Indonesia Earth 2
$47,99 27,28% 2 Laos Earth 2
$42,60 46,52% 2 Malaysia Earth 2
$31,20 56,70% 3 South Korea Earth 2
$25,80 12,98% 1 Democratic Republic of Congo Earth 2
$21,05 66,32% 2 Liberia Earth 2
$23,99 36,60% 2 Bulgaria Earth 2
$23,40 33,22% 2 Laos Earth 2
$22,80 55,80% 2 Russia Earth 2
$21,60 41,72% 2 Papua New Guinea Earth 2
$21,24 46,89% 2 Thailand Earth 2
$16,22 37,33% 2 China Earth 2
$17,99 59,54% 2 Norway Earth 2
$17,10 49,71% 2 Timor Leste Earth 2


----------



## Jebediah (5 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Menudo ambiente más enrarecido, con lo bien que estaba el hilo



Si uno no quiere dos no se pelean, y aquí andan tres.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Si uno no quiere dos no se pelean, y aquí andan tres.



¿Quiere eso decir que son dos contra uno? Típico de cobardicas eso, que yo sepa.

No importa. Si son todos iguales, puedo con 200 a la vez.


----------



## BigJoe (5 Mar 2021)

@Don_Quijote @mulleixion @Kartal 

Por favor, miren este video, en concreto a partir del 2:30


----------



## BigJoe (5 Mar 2021)

Madre mia los pumpeos ultimamente que hay en Gibraltar....


----------



## Kartal (5 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> @Don_Quijote @mulleixion @Kartal
> 
> Por favor, miren este video, en concreto a partir del 2:30




Tienes razón, Joe, o mejor dicho... Marciaaaaaaaaaaaaaal Ruiz Escribano 

Por mi parte lo dejo ya, no vale la pena. Por mi parte dejaré que el hombre se desahogue cuando quiera pero no entraré al trapo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Tienes razón, Joe, o mejor dicho... Marciaaaaaaaaaaaaaal Ruiz Escribano
> 
> Por mi parte lo dejo ya, no vale la pena. Por mi parte dejaré que el hombre se desahogue cuando quiera pero no entraré al trapo.



A ver si esta vez es verdad.
Las anteriores veces que lo has dicho no lo han sido.


----------



## AK2 (5 Mar 2021)

*A TODOS LOS QUE PUSIERON SU GRANITO DE ARENA:*


@AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ*@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*@Elbrujo *8NBKTKKBOJ*@davitin *AZ0NQNNT41*@vilin *VD9QAZKOMT*@Profesor.Poopsnagle* I5W0Y8MC3Z*@DraghiEmpire* UKCBW0GA3J*@PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO* JCSU4TUNDB*@LostSouls* 9XZMANSUPJ*@LuiGi13* D9XNGHP8S3*@antoniussss* O4Z69PS8PR*@Minak *OSI7JR8M74*@hornblower* 9XZMANSUPJ*@Visrul *O9UM1XQGWS*@Kartal* O76OWLUYZ1*@Desmond Humes* O821T23FS7*@kaluza5 *VPZ3ANTME5*@Polo_00* Y8TLNLHT04*@Le Fanu *BIKXMV5FRY*@Silverado72* G5FLCU1DM5*@El_neutral* 2IZHKWM28F*@D_M* GCY1BDZ92H*@Don_Quijote* U5RJHT5W17*@EXTOUAREG* ZUAEZYLBH8*@EYE *U6DSNCUS4K*@danteael* CRWWXKU6YC*@Vargodoria *IN3WCJOAFN*@Boris I de Andorra *Z4V4YXB2HV*@TedKord *2TCB87G567*@Kurku* M441C39YOS*@Sin_Casa* WY95JSOWIE*@Toleandro Magno* 9K1PYYENBT*@pepita* 59IMI08LCV*@asiqué *RFFX0G539P*@A.Daimiel* 0FE5AP5ARE*@Remero *M04AH7ZAKN*@Carlos1 *9IGZ4RR4NP*@pasabaporaqui *MKARARMSMH*@talosweb *OY7AMBUMMP*@BigJoe *AMZY36CUV7*@zarpen *DU15UWR77U*


Como OP del hilo me siento un poco culpable de no aportar últimamente nada de información, pero es que... *tampoco han habido novedades*.

Para los que no suelan entrar y vean esta citación es *simplemente para decir que no han habido muchas novedades desde la última vez*. Podéis seguir con vuestra vida jejejejeje

Sigue habiendo rumores, avisos, anuncios,... pero nada verdaderamente tangible que merezca la pena resaltar. El día a día en Earth 2 ya lo aportan los de siempre con sus mensajes diarios y personalmente *lo agradezco mucho porque me entero de cosas curiosas que a mí se me escapan también*.

*Aún no han desbloqueado ningún país* de los que esperamos con ansia.

*Tampoco* han actualizado mucho la web, excepto algún botón que otro, que de momento, sólo hace acto presencial porque no está muy clara su función hasta que esté activo el Essence.

*Lo más relevante* que se ha llevado a cabo es lo que anunciaron: Ya no se puede pagar con Paypal pero podemos seguir haciéndolo con nuestra tarjeta de crédito, débito o con Apple Pay. *Se supone que pondrán algún otro sistema de pago propio como dijeron.

Parece que están practicando con la colocación de espacios para anuncios como en esta captura de pantalla:




Pero de momento no parece servir de nada. *Seguramente pronto se podrá poner anuncios y tal como se ve, se usaran los espacios vacíos para ello. (no sé si esto se ha comentado páginas atrás, no lo he visto y si lo habéis puesto, me lo he saltado).

-----

*Mi opinión personal* viendo como avanza Earth 2 es aconsejaros que no compréis; pero sólo es mi opinión personal. Veo subidas y bajadas brutales en precios, países estancados, no hay estabilidad a la hora de recibir impuestos,...

En general también estoy viendo que parece que la gente está dejando de comprar. Yo hace 1 mes que no compro nada y quiero esperar a que desbloqueen algo o aporten algo práctico (tengo en cuenta los que usaron mi código para cuando yo compre, lo tengo apuntado jejeje).

Si bien es cierto que este juego podría ser una inversión, *lo mejor sería esperar con paciencia* como otros usuarios han comentado en el hilo estos días. Y si sólo es un juego como otros también dicen, lo mejor es esperar también puesto que no hay nada aún.

No se sabe cuando pasarán a la *FASE 2 *pero he escrito esto hoy porque se suponía que ya en Marzo estaría disponible y no lo está.

Así que sólo cabe esperar.

*PD:* Si os parece bien iré haciendo como hasta ahora para los que no entran cada día: Haciendo resúmenes de tanto en tanto, de lo que va pasando juntamente con lo relevante que van poniendo los compañeros aquí.


----------



## Jebediah (5 Mar 2021)

Bieen, nos vamos tranquilizando yaa. Ahora sólo falta que venga mulleixion y les llame gilipollas a los dos! 

Veiinga esos ánimos que yq es viernessss. ¿Hace una birra en la tasca de VB o qué?


----------



## BigJoe (5 Mar 2021)

A riesgo de repetirme quiero repetir un pensamiento, que nace de causas secundarias, y tiene que ver con la adicción y el juego.

Por mi trabajo he tenido que toparme con apostadores adictos al juego, a día de hoy, estoy se parece más a una espeice de juego con posibles premios en metálico y con MUCHO RIESGO Y ALEATORIEDAD que otra cosa.

Si no podeís pasar más de un día sin comprar algo, consideradlo como una alarma.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> A riesgo de repetirme quiero repetir un pensamiento, que nace de causas secundarias, y tiene que ver con la adicción y el juego.
> 
> Por mi trabajo he tenido que toparme con apostadores adictos al juego, a día de hoy, estoy se parece más a una espeice de juego con posibles premios en metálico y con MUCHO RIESGO Y ALEATORIEDAD que otra cosa.
> 
> Si no podeís pasar más de un día sin comprar algo, consideradlo como una alarma.



Yo he vencido la adicción a las drogas, al alcohol, al póquer y a las putas.
Esto no es nada para mí...

Dije que dejaba de invertir, al menos hasta que hubiera cambios sustanciales y representativos, y ahí me he quedado.


----------



## Jebediah (5 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> A riesgo de repetirme quiero repetir un pensamiento, que nace de causas secundarias, y tiene que ver con la adicción y el juego.
> 
> Por mi trabajo he tenido que toparme con apostadores adictos al juego, a día de hoy, estoy se parece más a una espeice de juego con posibles premios en metálico y con MUCHO RIESGO Y ALEATORIEDAD que otra cosa.
> 
> *Si no podeís pasar más de un día sin comprar algo*, consideradlo como una alarma.



¿Me estás llamando enfermo? ¿Eh? A ver si vamos a tener un problema...


----------



## antoniussss (5 Mar 2021)

haya paz niños


----------



## antoniussss (5 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Propiedades de compra pequeña jamás tendrán teleport premium.
> 
> Saludos.




No sé que implica tener teleport premium, pero eso es algo a futuro, y lo mismo da tener 750 tiles de 0,5 que de 49 para "esa aplicación".

Que cada uno haga lo que considere, por ahora es todo especulación, y personalmente no recomiendo comprar parcelas grandes, si acaso 1 o 2 como diría Fernando Simón.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (5 Mar 2021)

Invertí por primera vez en earth el 17 de enero, y esas propiedades que compré solo han subido de media un 50% (algunas menos) en casi dos meses. Sin embargo, desde que abrieron la página a principios de diciembre hasta ese 17 de enero, todo fueron aumentos desde el 300% hasta el 4,000 o 9,000%. 

No tiene sentido alguno que en el primer mes de apertura de la web (cuando poca gente la conocía) hubiera más beneficios y aumentos de precios, que en estos últimos dos meses cuando seguramente habrá entrado la mayoría de los compradores.


----------



## Elbrujo (5 Mar 2021)

Cual es el motivo de vuestras broncas?

VB sigue creciendo?


----------



## D_M (5 Mar 2021)

Me he hinchao a comprar San Marino como un auténtico cabronassso, por lo visto va a petarlo:



Propinas, please: *GCY1BDZ92H*


----------



## Desmond Humes (5 Mar 2021)

Me extraña mucho que toméis como una referencia válida los numeritos y porcentajes que el earth2 se saca de la manga... cuando el precio real es el de la oferta y demanda en el marketplace. 
El juego dice que tu baldosa vale 10, pero el juego no te va a recomprar nada. Cero. Te está dando una sensación muy engañosa de inversión segura, aunque sea de manera subconsciente. Tu baldosa solo vale lo que diga el marketplace.


----------



## Silverado72 (5 Mar 2021)

El precio del juego es sobre tierra nueva, que siempre sube porque se acumulan los cuadradados vendidos.

Por tanto es un precio de referencia: por debajo de él es mas facil colocar tus propiedades a alguien interesado en expandirse; por encima del precio de E2 ya tienen que ser cuadrados muy atractivos por su situación o su aspecto para que te los compren.


----------



## D_M (5 Mar 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *Mi opinión personal* viendo como avanza Earth 2 es aconsejaros que no compréis; pero sólo es mi opinión personal. Veo subidas y bajadas brutales en precios, países estancados, no hay estabilidad a la hora de recibir impuestos,...



Hay que saber que comprar, Liberia está algo estáncado, pero si uno compra Corea del Sur ahora mismo, tiene muchas posibilidades de poder vender en el corto-medio plazo y sacarse un x2, x3, x5...

Sobre la consistencia a la hora de cobrar impuestos, el equipo oficial de E2 dijo que el periodic bonus o "LIT", se estaba dando de manera un poco a discrección de ellos, y que no se garantizaba que se daría todos los días, incluso se dice que va a desaparecer en el futuro, asi que yo no me plantearía invertir en plan "dividend investing" en este caso.


----------



## antoniussss (5 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Me extraña mucho que toméis como una referencia válida los numeritos y porcentajes que el earth2 se saca de la manga... cuando el precio real es el de la oferta y demanda en el marketplace.
> El juego dice que tu baldosa vale 10, pero el juego no te va a recomprar nada. Cero. Te está dando una sensación muy engañosa de inversión segura, aunque sea de manera subconsciente. Tu baldosa solo vale lo que diga el marketplace.



Ojo que ya lo he explicado antes, en muchos mercados los descuentos del 70-80% sobre el precio de baldosa nueva lo encuentras en peña que quiere vender unas tiles muy muy caras, de miles de € o más......

Si quieres saber mas o menos cuanto cuesta tus tiles, busca en el mercado el precio donde observes muchas de 50€ o menos. Recalco el muchas.


----------



## Le Fanu (5 Mar 2021)

San Marino ha logrado que por primera vez cobre más de 0,01$ de LIT por una propiedad. Y que además lo haga dos días seguidos. 

No obstante creo que es un pump de órdago. Nunca tendrá el valor de Mónaco o el Vaticano, no solo por el tamaño, sino también por lo que representan en el mundo real. Es mi opinión, obviamente.


----------



## pepita (5 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> San Marino ha logrado que por primera vez cobre más de 0,01$ de LIT por una propiedad. Y que además lo haga dos días seguidos.
> 
> No obstante creo que es un pump de órdago. Nunca tendrá el valor de Mónaco o el Vaticano, no solo por el tamaño, sino también por lo que representan en el mundo real. Es mi opinión, obviamente.



No sé cómo están Mónaco ni Vaticano, pero yo pienso que San Marino siempre irá algo `por debajo de Italia, como poco, pero lo lógico es que se pete estando dentro de Italia. Si no lo ha hecho antes es porque fuera de Europa ni lo conocían, pasará igual con Liechtenstein y con Andorra. Malta es una isla, y los demás son demasiado grandes. Si fuesen a seguir las fronteras sería diferente, pero no seguirán, dime si es lógico que a tu alrededor generando los mismos recursos esté a 14 y tú a 0.5 y además con una densidad de población mas alta que cualquier otra zona cercana , cuando hacen hincapié en que se generarán mas anuncios en las zonas mas pobladas.

Lo que no es lógico es irte al desierto a formar una megaciudad cuando la gente ya va sola a estos sitios que tendrán un tráfico elevado de forma natural, sólo hay que verlos brillar, lo otro tienen que anunciarlo y además aceptas acatar las ordenes de jefazos antes de empezar, yo a eso sí que no le veo ninguna lógica a no ser que vayas a estar muy pendiente cuando se fundan para dar el pelotazo vendiéndolas a tiempo.


----------



## Kartal (5 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> San Marino ha logrado que por primera vez cobre más de 0,01$ de LIT por una propiedad. Y que además lo haga dos días seguidos.
> 
> No obstante creo que es un pump de órdago. Nunca tendrá el valor de Mónaco o el Vaticano, no solo por el tamaño, sino también por lo que representan en el mundo real. Es mi opinión, obviamente.



Yo me he frotado los ojos cuando de repente me han dado 0,24 de LIT por unas parcelas en las Islas Salomón. Hasta ahora los LIT habían sido menores de 5 céntimos por país. Pero no me voy a quejar...


----------



## BigJoe (5 Mar 2021)

Dubai , la cuenta empieza en 7 días!!!


----------



## BigJoe (5 Mar 2021)

Estimados usuarios de Earth 2: Esperamos que todo esté bien. Nos estamos poniendo al día mientras avanzamos y hacemos la transición a procesos internos que nos ayudarán a operar mejor como una empresa global a largo plazo. Si bien esto lleva tiempo, también estamos plenamente comprometidos a avanzar en el producto y la visión de Earth 2.

La producción de esencias ha estado funcionando de manera constante en entornos de prueba y está casi lista para ser lanzada, pero se activará al mismo tiempo que la capacidad de establecer una EPL (ubicación de propiedad de Earth 2) única para su propiedad o propiedades. Luego, se realizarán lanzamientos frecuentes de las funciones de la Fase 2 cuando estén listas.

Reseñas de cuenta

Se ha prestado mucha atención a los scripts personalizados que nos facilitan la detección de cuentas de abuso y cuentas que interactuaron con esas cuentas de abuso, esto a su vez nos ayudará a acelerar los retiros para la mayoría de nuestros usuarios que están haciendo lo correcto y que no ha interactuado con cuentas sospechosas.

No queremos este tipo de usuarios en Earth 2 y estamos preparados para tomar las medidas necesarias para disuadir y eliminar a esos jugadores desde el principio, incluso si eso significa perder un poco de tiempo. Nuestro mensaje para esos usuarios es que NO se beneficiarán de tales acciones en Earth 2, ya que se revisa toda la actividad, incluidas otras cuentas con las que ha realizado transacciones, por lo que simplemente está perdiendo el tiempo y sin mencionar el de los demás.

BOTs

Las compras en Earth 2 deben ser realizadas manualmente por una persona, no por BOT. Si está utilizando un BOT para comprar mosaicos automáticamente en Earth 2, le sugerimos que se detenga ahora. Estamos trabajando en soluciones para evitar que los BOT realicen compras y pronto se requerirá la validación de las compras.


----------



## BigJoe (5 Mar 2021)

2/3

Retiro de tarjeta de crédito

¡Estamos muy emocionados de anunciar nuestra aprobación inicial para retiros directos a tarjetas de crédito! Aunque las cuentas de Earth 2 que realizan solicitudes de retiro aún necesitarán tiempo para ser revisadas, no obstante, son noticias maravillosas ya que la solicitud se simplificará (no por correo electrónico) y el pago final tomará minutos sin la necesidad de que validemos sus datos bancarios en su totalidad ( que lleva mucho tiempo en la actualidad) y esperando que se completen las transferencias bancarias. Sabemos que los retiros son un cuello de botella para nosotros en la actualidad y hemos estado trabajando arduamente para mejorar las opciones para nuestros usuarios en esta área.

Oferta mínima

Hace unos días, implementamos una actualización que obliga a las ofertas mínimas a ser al menos el 30% del precio anterior pagado por esa propiedad para reducir la cantidad de usuarios que envían ofertas bajas con la esperanza de que el destinatario las acepte accidentalmente. Por ahora, esto se ha aplicado a todas las cuentas, sin embargo, la próxima semana agregaremos la opción para que los usuarios activen y desactiven la función.

Venta de propiedades

Otra actualización lanzada recientemente que reafirma el precio de una propiedad después de que el usuario establece un precio y enumera en MarketPlace. Esta actualización muestra un recordatorio final para el usuario sobre cuánto pagó por la propiedad y cuánto planea venderla para evitar que los usuarios establezcan accidentalmente el precio de venta incorrecto.

Pujas

También se implementó una actualización en la pantalla de la oferta recibida para que los detalles de la oferta sean más fáciles de leer en la página de la propiedad.

Anuncios / Promociones

Nuestro formulario de anuncios de Earth 2 está de nuevo en línea. Recibimos tantas consultas en tan poco tiempo que nuestra cuenta Type Form superó su límite de 10K y se cerró. ¡Está abierto de nuevo ahora y estamos realmente entusiasmados con el interés hasta ahora y seguir adelante!


----------



## BigJoe (5 Mar 2021)

3/3 @todos

Sistema de azulejos

Hemos pasado mucho tiempo en el sistema de mosaicos durante las últimas semanas, y hemos encontrado una estructura que nos permitirá continuar apoyando el alto valor de los mosaicos de clase y proporcionar mosaicos permanentemente asequibles en el futuro. Las fichas de clase base no tendrán todas las ventajas de las clases altas (Clases 1-5), pero los jugadores podrán adaptar su funcionalidad con mucha precisión a sus propias necesidades.

Es un sistema bastante extenso que no se puede implementar de la noche a la mañana, y todavía necesita algo de atención a los detalles (de diseño) y trabajo preliminar, pero ahora se puede responder la pregunta de si los mosaicos de clase alta tendrán ventajas más adelante durante las fases 2 y 3. con un claro "sí". Los costos de estos mosaicos estarán justificados y ENCENDIDOS.

Una caza

Se acerca ... ¡una búsqueda de huevos de Pascua y será en marzo! Uno de nuestros objetivos siempre ha sido que la Tierra 2 se convierta en un lugar donde las oportunidades puedan surgir del esfuerzo y esta búsqueda, en cierto modo, es el comienzo de tal ideología.

La búsqueda aún no ha comenzado y habrá una amplia advertencia antes de que comience. También será justo e incluirá reglas. Esta es la introducción del concepto Easter Egg a Earth 2, pero no significa que los Easter Eggs siempre se usarán de esta manera y sí, puede haber más de lo que ves. ¡Más detalles a continuación!

Avanzando

Actualmente estamos equilibrando el progreso y la preparación. Planeamos estar mejor preparados para nuestros próximos 300,000 usuarios con un soporte y retiro más optimizados, entre otras cosas. Luego, reanudaremos la promoción de Earth 2 a una escala mucho mayor. El desarrollo del juego debe continuar y progresará en paralelo a medida que se mejoren otros sistemas.

Es posible que haya brechas más grandes entre los anuncios de Earth 2 ya que nos enfocamos en la entrega de funciones, pero si lo desea, publicaciones no oficiales de Shane, no dude en consultar https://twitter.com/theshaneisaac

Ah y Dubai / Emiratos Árabes Unidos ...

Sí, la cuenta regresiva comenzará dentro de los 7 días


----------



## Desmond Humes (5 Mar 2021)

Y dejan caer que siempre va a haber baldosas disponibles en el futuro, aunque no vayan a tener el "pedigrí" de las que sean clase 1-5
Por una parte bien, para los usuarios que se vayan subiendo al carro. Por otra parte, nuevas baldosas disponibles son competencia de las que nosotros pongamos a la venta. Ya se irá viendo.
Me quedo con lo de los pagos, y lo de hacer una buena campaña promocional para atraer más lechoncit... jugadores.


----------



## Desmond Humes (5 Mar 2021)

Y a buscar huevos a cambio de unos maravedíes


----------



## AK2 (5 Mar 2021)

Joder... Justo el día que me pongo a decir que no hay novedades y ya hay una cuenta regresiva y anuncios oficiales...

 Lo mío no es mala suerte, es lo siguiente...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (5 Mar 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Joder... Justo el día que me pongo a decir que no hay novedades y ya hay una cuenta regresiva y anuncios oficiales...
> 
> Lo mío no es mala suerte, es lo siguiente...



Cada vez que hablas suben las tiles jajaja 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BigJoe (5 Mar 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (5 Mar 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Invertí por primera vez en earth el 17 de enero, y esas propiedades que compré solo han subido de media un 50% (algunas menos) en casi dos meses. Sin embargo, desde que abrieron la página a principios de diciembre hasta ese 17 de enero, todo fueron aumentos desde el 300% hasta el 4,000 o 9,000%.
> 
> No tiene sentido alguno que en el primer mes de apertura de la web (cuando poca gente la conocía) hubiera más beneficios y aumentos de precios, que en estos últimos dos meses cuando seguramente habrá entrado la mayoría de los compradores.




Entre sobre esas fechas. Tengo beneficios de un 300% .

Saludos


----------



## mulleixion (5 Mar 2021)

Ney's Land y SuperSaiyan entre algunos otros del top 10 España , nuevos inversores de Expo City. 


Vayan adquiriendo su inmueble , negocio o terreno especulativo.


----------



## BigJoe (5 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ney's Land y SuperSaiyan entre algunos otros del top 10 España


----------



## mulleixion (5 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


>




Hoy hemos metido coreanos en Expo City. Me ha costado usar el traductor del coreano pero finalmente si te fijas , ya tenemos un montón. Y son buenos inversores. 

HENTAI ? ANIME ? PIKACHU ?? Nunca sabes lo que pueden traer a Expocity


----------



## D_M (5 Mar 2021)

Qué se metan los Easter eggs por el orto y pongan ya el withdrawal automático, la opción de juntar y/o unir tiles, y hagan un split de precios, a ver si así mejora el mercado que está todo muy parado. Hasta el chiringuito ese de "VPark" hizo un split de precios varias veces.


----------



## Elbrujo (5 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


>



Esos huevos para que son?


----------



## Silverado72 (5 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Esos huevos para que son?



Será premio para comprar cuadrados. El gordo es de 2.500 E$


----------



## Elbrujo (5 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Será premio para comprar cuadrados. El gordo es de 2.500 E$



Premios? Osea que si te gastas 500 euros te dan un puto huevo? 

Yo pensaba que eran huevos que caian aleatoriamente en las parcelas y era como si te tocara un premio.

Tengo bastantes propiedades compradas pero no suman 500 me temo. Que se metan los putos huevos por el culo


----------



## mulleixion (5 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Será premio para comprar cuadrados. El gordo es de 2.500 E$



El gordo es de 3.000$


----------



## Elbrujo (5 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> El gordo es de 3.000$



Pero entonces te dan 3000 euros no?


----------



## Desmond Humes (5 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Qué se metan los Easter eggs por el orto y pongan ya el withdrawal automático, la opción de juntar y/o unir tiles, y hagan un split de precios, a ver si así mejora el mercado que está todo muy parado. Hasta el chiringuito ese de "VPark" hizo un split de precios varias veces.





Bien dicho.

*"Venga coño, que aquí hemos venido a jugar"*


----------



## Silverado72 (5 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pero entonces te dan 3000 euros no?



No creo. Te darán E$ 3.000 para que compres cuadrados. 

Eso si, lo que vendas es beneficio neto, y si agilizan el proceso de pago como han anunciado se podria conseguir al menos la mitad en dinero FIAT con cierta rapidez.


----------



## BigJoe (5 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Hoy hemos metido coreanos en Expo City. Me ha costado usar el traductor del coreano pero finalmente si te fijas , ya tenemos un montón. Y son buenos inversores.
> 
> HENTAI ? ANIME ? PIKACHU ?? Nunca sabes lo que pueden traer a Expocity



Ostras tio y sigues usando el momento de actividad en el foro para seguir publicitando tu ciudad? Madre mía la peña xDDDD


----------



## mulleixion (5 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pero entonces te dan 3000 euros no?



3000 dolares


----------



## mulleixion (5 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Ostras tio y sigues usando el momento de actividad en el foro para seguir publicitando tu ciudad? Madre mía la peña xDDDD



Bueno eso de mía.... Es más de otros que mía. Yo soy un simple promotor de la misma. Fundadores de esto somos unas 11 personas . 10 españoles y 1 mexican


----------



## BigJoe (5 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Bueno eso de mía.... Es más de otros que mía. Yo soy un simple promotor de la misma. Fundadores de esto somos unas 11 personas . 10 españoles y 1 mexican



Vale vale, ya se por donde vas, no me caes mal y das mucha info ,pero te pasas un pelín con la publicidad


----------



## Carlos1 (5 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Me extraña mucho que toméis como una referencia válida los numeritos y porcentajes que el earth2 se saca de la manga... cuando el precio real es el de la oferta y demanda en el marketplace.
> El juego dice que tu baldosa vale 10, pero el juego no te va a recomprar nada. Cero. Te está dando una sensación muy engañosa de inversión segura, aunque sea de manera subconsciente. Tu baldosa solo vale lo que diga el marketplace.



Por eso mismo es que lo más sano es ir a largo, muy largo, los años que hagan falta, cuando este el 90% vendido y el juego se siga desarrollando y gente queriendo entrar, en esa situación sí o sí los precios subirán, y el que haya comprado parcelas a menos de 1 usd en el año 2021 se sorprenderá de lo que valdrán por ejemplo en 2025.


----------



## BigJoe (5 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Por eso mismo es que lo más sano es ir a largo, muy largo, los años que hagan falta, cuando este el 90% vendido y el juego se siga desarrollando y gente queriendo entrar, en esa situación sí o sí los precios subirán, y el que haya comprado parcelas a menos de 1 usd en el año 2021 se sorprenderá de lo que valdrán por ejemplo en 2025.



Si eso se cumple, que ojalá si pero ya veremos, dará igual si la compraste a 1 o a 10 dolares


----------



## mulleixion (5 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Vale vale, ya se por donde vas, no me caes mal y das mucha info ,pero te pasas un pelín con la publicidad



Quizá sí quizá no. Doy mucha info y de vez en cuando meto publi. Pero es parte de mi "trabajo" dentro del grupo de gente que desarrollamos las ciudades.


Quieras que no , todos nos jugamos dinero y no todos se lo juegan con vistas a crear . Se que puede haber sitios más atractivos pero muchos son únicamente como inversión porque no hay proyecto detrás.

Aquí tenemos empresarios de VR que con esto de la pandemia han pasado a tener 15 trabajadores de más de 100 y han tomado esto como un proyecto muy serio.

El domingo de hecho a las 6 y media tengo un meets con un grupo de youtubers y profesionales de XR para explicarles todo esto e intentar traerlos .


Hay gente que se lo toma con un punto de vista y yo me lo tomo como algo serio . La verdad compañero.


Todo esto sin ver un euro por supuesto jeje


----------



## Desmond Humes (5 Mar 2021)




----------



## Silverado72 (6 Mar 2021)

Hoy he superado la marca de los 2000 cuadrados.


----------



## Le Fanu (6 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Qué se metan los Easter eggs por el orto y pongan ya el withdrawal automático, la opción de juntar y/o unir tiles, y hagan un split de precios, a ver si así mejora el mercado que está todo muy parado. Hasta el chiringuito ese de "VPark" hizo un split de precios varias veces.



En esta materia estoy pez. Cómo se aplicaría eso del split a Earth 2? Qué consecuencias tendría para los que ya estamos dentro?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Hoy he superado la marca de los 2000 cuadrados.
> Ver archivo adjunto 590086



Mucho vicio, yo tengo 400 y ya me parecen muchas , gracias a dios que quitaron paypal 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silverado72 (6 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Mucho vicio, yo tengo 400 y ya me parecen muchas , gracias a dios que quitaron paypal
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



En efecto, y pensar que empece comprando un solitario cuadrado en Isla Burbuja...


----------



## Kartal (6 Mar 2021)

Hola vecinos!!

Han actualizado las FAQ. La verdad es que se aclaran algunas dudas y/o se confirma de forma oficial algunas cosas que se han ido comentando en las últimas semanas.

FAQ - Earth 2


----------



## Kartal (6 Mar 2021)

*53. What resources will Earth 2 have?*
Many different ones. Like in: "a LOT", according to current planning. But we will be integrating them into the game gradually over a long period of time. So the first tiers of the game will have quite few types of resources - and then new ones will be added with each tier.

*54. Are the resources distributed like in the real world?*
Yes and no. We will not ignore the natural resources. That wouldn't be fair and we don't want to do that. But Earth 2 is a game, and realism is not always what a game needs. So this natural resource distribution will still go through processes of balancing and gameplay optimisation. Everyone who buys tiles should reckon with that. And: Not all raw materials that we know about in the real world today will play a role immediately with the first tiers of economic simulation.

*55. I have bought the gold mine/oil well/coal mine in so-and-so. Can I mine the valuable raw materials there?*
Yes, if we can verify the mine. There will be a series of verification processes for this if our data does not know the mine anyway. Details will be announced as soon as they become relevant to the game. And we cannot guarantee that these raw materials will be as valuable in Earth 2 as they are in Earth 1.

*56. Can I create my own house?*
The whole economic simulation aims to enable users to create their own content at some point. However, there are a number of technical restrictions and problems to be solved, so that we cannot yet say exactly to what extent user-generated content can be integrated. We would like to allow every user to create his or her own individual house just as they like it. However, this is an almost insolvable problem with the texture memories and computing capacities available today. The good news is that technology is evolving and we intend to keep up with it.


_Traducción automática de DeepL.com_:


*53. ¿Qué recursos tendrá Tierra 2?*
Muchos y diferentes. Como en: "MUCHOS", según la planificación actual. Pero los iremos integrando en el juego gradualmente durante un largo periodo de tiempo. Así que los primeros niveles del juego tendrán bastantes tipos de recursos, y luego se añadirán otros nuevos con cada nivel.

*54. ¿Los recursos están distribuidos como en el mundo real?*
Sí y no. No vamos a ignorar los recursos naturales. Eso no sería justo y no queremos hacerlo. Pero Earth 2 es un juego, y el realismo no es siempre lo que necesita un juego. Así que esta distribución de recursos naturales seguirá pasando por procesos de equilibrio y optimización de la jugabilidad. Todos los que compren fichas deben tenerlo en cuenta. Y: No todas las materias primas que conocemos hoy en el mundo real tendrán un papel inmediato con los primeros niveles de simulación económica.

*55. He comprado la mina de oro/pozo petrolífero/mina de carbón en fulano de tal. ¿Puedo extraer allí las valiosas materias primas?*
Sí, si podemos verificar la mina. Habrá una serie de procesos de verificación para esto si nuestros datos no conocen la mina de todos modos. Los detalles se anunciarán tan pronto como sean relevantes para el juego. Y no podemos garantizar que estas materias primas sean tan valiosas en Tierra 2 como en Tierra 1.

*56. ¿Puedo crear mi propia casa?*
Toda la simulación económica pretende que los usuarios puedan crear su propio contenido en algún momento. Sin embargo, hay una serie de restricciones y problemas técnicos que hay que resolver, por lo que todavía no podemos decir exactamente hasta qué punto se pueden integrar los contenidos generados por los usuarios. Nos gustaría que cada usuario pudiera crear su propia casa a su gusto. Sin embargo, se trata de un problema casi irresoluble con las memorias de textura y las capacidades informáticas disponibles hoy en día. La buena noticia es que la tecnología está evolucionando y pretendemos seguir su ritmo.


----------



## Kartal (6 Mar 2021)

*57. Will I be able to wage war against other players?*
Not in the sense that you can subsequently own their tiles, no. But there will be - over time - several PvP games that work within the game system, and if you opt in, you can participate. But it will definitely be an opt-in. If you do not want PvP, the game will leave you alone. We are not doing as other MMOs, where war is an integral and indispensable part of gameplay. Earth 2 - as unlikely as it sounds - will be a more peaceful place. One where war remains a game.

*58. Will there be a co-op mode?*
Absolutely. That will be one of the main components of the development: CCC! Cooperation, Communities, Communication. It is easy to decide not to go to war in Earth 2. It won't be so easy to decide completely against cooperative gameplay, if only because trade is actually indispensable to really get all the important resources.

*59. To what extent will chance influence the game?*
There will definitely be elements of chance, but not to an extent that will make the economic simulation a game of chance. Not even close. Good planning and a neatly executed strategy will determine success, not luck.

*60. There are rumours circulating right now about something like "attributes"…*
Yes. They are circulating. And we do not want to disturb them in the process. Whether they are a thing and what it is all about will be announced when the opportunity arises.

*61. How do you want to prevent rich people from buying everything. Do you want to prevent that at all?*
Yes, we want that, and in our own interest. Earth 2 wants to have many millions of players, not just a handful of gamers buying everything. The former would be much more fun, more sustainable - and ultimately better as a business model. And we have plans and ideas that will help us achieve that goal. Funnily enough, national economics offers us some interesting approaches to the problem. We have nearly 8 billion potential customers and 5.1 trillion tiles to sell. There IS a limit to the healthy distribution of tiles - and we are keeping a very close eye on that.


_Traducción automática de DeepL.com_:


*57. ¿Podré hacer la guerra a otros jugadores?*
No en el sentido de que puedas poseer posteriormente sus fichas, no. Pero habrá -con el tiempo- varias partidas PvP que funcionarán dentro del sistema de juego, y si optas por participar, podrás hacerlo. Pero definitivamente será un opt-in. Si no quieres PvP, el juego te dejará en paz. No estamos haciendo como otros MMO, donde la guerra es una parte integral e indispensable del juego. Tierra 2 -por improbable que parezca- será un lugar más pacífico. Uno en el que la guerra siga siendo un juego.
*
58. ¿Habrá un modo cooperativo?*
Por supuesto. Ese será uno de los componentes principales del desarrollo: ¡CCC! Cooperación, Comunidades, Comunicación. Es fácil decidir no ir a la guerra en Tierra 2. No será tan fácil decidir completamente en contra del juego cooperativo, aunque sólo sea porque el comercio es realmente indispensable para conseguir todos los recursos importantes.

*59. ¿En qué medida influirá el azar en el juego?*
Sin duda habrá elementos de azar, pero no hasta el punto de convertir la simulación económica en un juego de azar. Ni de lejos. Una buena planificación y una estrategia bien ejecutada determinarán el éxito, no la suerte.

*60. Hay rumores que circulan ahora mismo sobre algo como los "atributos"...*
Sí, están circulando. Y no queremos perturbarlos en el proceso. Si son una cosa y de qué se trata se anunciará cuando surja la oportunidad.
*
61. ¿Cómo quiere evitar que los ricos lo compren todo? ¿Quieren impedirlo del todo?*
Sí, queremos eso, y en nuestro propio interés. Tierra 2 quiere tener muchos millones de jugadores, no sólo un puñado de jugadores que lo compren todo. Lo primero sería mucho más divertido, más sostenible y, en última instancia, mejor como modelo de negocio. Y tenemos planes e ideas que nos ayudarán a conseguir ese objetivo. Curiosamente, la economía nacional nos ofrece algunos enfoques interesantes del problema. Tenemos casi 8.000 millones de clientes potenciales y 5,1 billones de fichas para vender. Hay un límite para la distribución saludable de baldosas, y lo estamos vigilando muy de cerca.


----------



## Silverado72 (6 Mar 2021)

Pues el punto 56 es un jarro de agua fria a las expectativas de construcción a corto plazo mediante contenidos propios. Lo deja en manos de tecnologias que se desarrollen en el futuro, sin ninguna garantia de tiempo.

Dependeremos al 100% de las herramientas del juego.


----------



## pepita (6 Mar 2021)

1


Silverado72 dijo:


> Pues el punto 56 es un jarro de agua fria a las expectativas de construcción a corto plazo mediante contenidos propios. Lo deja en manos de tecnologias que se desarrollen en el futuro, sin ninguna garantia de tiempo.
> 
> Dependeremos al 100% de las herramientas del juego.



Es lo lógico, esto va para tiempo, ahora a coger los sitios buenos y los recursos


----------



## Kartal (6 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Pues el punto 56 es un jarro de agua fria a las expectativas de construcción a corto plazo mediante contenidos propios. Lo deja en manos de tecnologias que se desarrollen en el futuro, sin ninguna garantia de tiempo.
> 
> *Dependeremos al 100% de las herramientas del juego.*



Que quizás no sean moco de pavo... Todo a su tiempo.

Por cierto, que se da a entender que la cooperación será importante especialmente en el aspecto comercial. Espero que en el LIDL de Villa Burbuja tengamos todos los recursos disponibles con ofertas 3x2...


----------



## pepita (6 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Que quizás no sean moco de pavo... Todo a su tiempo.
> 
> Por cierto, que se da a entender que la cooperación será importante especialmente en el aspecto comercial. Espero que en el LIDL de Villa Burbuja tengamos todos los recursos disponibles con ofertas 3x2...





Kartal dijo:


> Que quizás no sean moco de pavo... Todo a su tiempo.
> 
> Por cierto, que se da a entender que la cooperación será importante especialmente en el aspecto comercial. Espero que en el LIDL de Villa Burbuja tengamos todos los recursos disponibles con ofertas 3x2...



yo por si acaso estoy comprando puntitos de menos 0.5 de oro, fósforo, arcilla, plata, me falta algo de madera luego compraré algo, dará mas frutos las primeras clases, asi que un cuadrito al menos de cada habría que tener, ahora que estamos en clase 2


----------



## pepita (6 Mar 2021)

No sé, pero el momento de este juego es éste, yo la única pega que le veo es que alguien con mucha pasta tipo facebook se adelante


----------



## mulleixion (6 Mar 2021)

Yo en lo que me compete te meto mi spam 
https://youtube.com/c/elevenishacked

Aquí podrás enterarte bien de qué va esto. Es eso o que te ponga por aquí la biblia de tantas cosas que podría contarte. Es como un Second Life ? Si y no. Algo mucho más ambicioso y que pretende abanderar la vida virtual tal y como Ready Player One representa en su película.

Bienvenido !


----------



## D_M (6 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> En esta materia estoy pez. Cómo se aplicaría eso del split a Earth 2? Qué consecuencias tendría para los que ya estamos dentro?



Habría que pensar cual es la mejor manera. Así de primeras, quizás se podría dividir más todavía las tiles.
Las consecuencias creo que serían positivas, mucha gente dejaría de ver tan caro los precios de las tiles en ciertos países y comprarían más.


----------



## Elbrujo (6 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> *57. Will I be able to wage war against other players?*
> Not in the sense that you can subsequently own their tiles, no. But there will be - over time - several PvP games that work within the game system, and if you opt in, you can participate. But it will definitely be an opt-in. If you do not want PvP, the game will leave you alone. We are not doing as other MMOs, where war is an integral and indispensable part of gameplay. Earth 2 - as unlikely as it sounds - will be a more peaceful place. One where war remains a game.
> 
> *58. Will there be a co-op mode?*
> ...



JAAAAH. PUNTO 58

LA COOPERACION SERA IMPORTANTE Y NO SERA TAN FACIL.


ENHORABUENA A TODOS. EN VB CASI TODOS SOMOS BURBUJOS Y NOS PONDREMOS DEACUERDO AQUI PARA TODO.


¡¡¡¡¡¡¡LO TENEMOS A HUEVOOOOOO!!!!!! OS LO DIJE

Mi codigo *8NBKTKKBOJ*


----------



## pepita (6 Mar 2021)

Es alucinante los negocios que se va montando la gente alrededor de ésto que ni ha empezado, éste cartografía tu ciudad (bueno saca imagen grande)! y cobra 5 dólares
Igual tendremos que poner 5$ para ahorrarle trabajo a Don Quijote!

E2Maps


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Mar 2021)

mina de oro barata y con muchos huecos 

Earth 2

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Mar 2021)

Ese país es muy rico en minerales, he leído algo al respecto. Mira, paso 2 ubicaciones más, una de una pequeña explotación sin a penas compras y otra es una compra mía en el río Mazaruni. Si lo sigues hacia un lado y hacia otro, te vas encontrando con pequeñas explotaciones de oro. Yo compré bien lejos y pensé que tardaría en tener vecinos y ya tengo 2! 

Earth 2

Earth 2

Dejo mi código, por si a alguno le interesa comprar en esas zonas. BGC5RORPLT


----------



## Carlos1 (6 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> mina de oro barata y con muchos huecos
> 
> Earth 2
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk




En el mapa de calor tiene buena pinta.


----------



## Carlos1 (6 Mar 2021)

Siguiendo con el tema recursos, mina de oro a 0.69 usd en Uzbekistán, y está petadísima, pero aún se pueden ver en medio algunas migaja-parcelas para los pobres como yo.

Earth 2

(Sacado de Discord)


----------



## mulleixion (6 Mar 2021)

Bueno.... Tal y como lo dije y a pesar de que @BigJoe me vigila ahí dejo una captura de como estamos por Expo City. 

Ya hemos pasado las 200.000 tiles vendídas y nos vamos a las 300.000 paso a paso. 


Aún estamos desarrollando la estrategia ya que Dubai nos va a quitar todo cliente o jugador durante una temporada. Nos pilla el toro


----------



## Kartal (6 Mar 2021)

Hombre si nos ponemos tiquismiquis ese gráfico dice que se han vendido 200.000 parcelas en toda Macedonia del Norte, no en Expo City.


----------



## Kartal (6 Mar 2021)




----------



## Kartal (6 Mar 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (6 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hombre si nos ponemos tiquismiquis ese gráfico dice que se han vendido 200.000 parcelas en toda Macedonia del Norte, no en Expo City.



Si 


Kartal dijo:


> Hombre si nos ponemos tiquismiquis ese gráfico dice que se han vendido 200.000 parcelas en toda Macedonia del Norte, no en Expo City.



Puedes ponerte tiquismiquis . Y puedes usar el Heat map para ver dónde están el 98% de las tiles. North Macedonia es pequeño por lo que no resulta muy difícil y eso que está sin actualizar. Si te fijas de hecho , está el heatmap en Skopje y todo Expocity está sin actualizar en el heatmap . 

¿ Por qué ? Porque Techops y Nameless ya habían hecho en su inicio una Megacity . 


Y lo que le queda  Nos vamos para las 300 y en las próximas semanas sacaremos varias cosas entre vídeos y alguna que otra "sorpresa"


----------



## mulleixion (6 Mar 2021)

Apertura 0,50 . Precio actual 0,74.


----------



## Kartal (6 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Si
> 
> 
> Puedes ponerte tiquismiquis . Y puedes usar el Heat map para ver dónde están el 98% de las tiles. North Macedonia es pequeño por lo que no resulta muy difícil y eso que está sin actualizar. Si te fijas de hecho , está el heatmap en Skopje y todo Expocity está sin actualizar en el heatmap .
> ...



Lógico que la mayoría de tiles vendidas estén en la capital, eso pasa en todos los países. Pero es que en ese comentario parecía que dabas a entender que Expo City tenía 200.000 tiles cuando eso no es así. Según sagi deben ser unas 50.000, que tampoco está mal.


----------



## mulleixion (6 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Lógico que la mayoría de tiles vendidas estén en la capital, eso pasa en todos los países. Pero es que en ese comentario parecía que dabas a entender que Expo City tenía 200.000 tiles cuando eso no es así. Según sagi deben ser unas 50.000, que tampoco está mal.



Asi es. Pero los más de 200.000 se han superado gracias a Expocity. No he dicho que tengamos 200.000 en Expocity 

Y el tema de contar " de más " es por el vídeo que igual has visto de teaser en las que hay "algo" con Alpha Kingdom pero es que tampoco puedo contar mucho más de eso.... Ya no depende de mí vaya.


----------



## Kartal (7 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Asi es. Pero los más de 200.000 se han superado gracias a Expocity. No he dicho que tengamos 200.000 en Expocity



Es que como en tu comentario mencionabas Expo City pero no a Macedonia podía dar a entender otra cosa. Pero ya está aclarado entonces.


----------



## mulleixion (7 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Asi es. Pero los más de 200.000 se han superado gracias a Expocity. No he dicho que tengamos 200.000 en Expocity
> 
> Y el tema de contar " de más " es por el vídeo que igual has visto de teaser en las que hay "algo" con Alpha Kingdom pero es que tampoco puedo contar mucho más de eso.... Ya no depende de mí vaya.



@Kartal lo he editado para que se me entienda mejor .


----------



## pepita (7 Mar 2021)

No sé si habéis visto por cortesía de El Brujo cómo va a ser nuestra VB. Sin necesidad ni de construir, vamos a estar así:






Y ya veo cómo van a estar otros


----------



## mulleixion (7 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No sé si habéis visto por cortesía de El Brujo cómo va a ser nuestra VB, sin necesidad ni de construir vamos a estar así,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo mejor el copyright de la primera imagen jajajajaja


----------



## pepita (7 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Lo mejor el copyright de la primera imagen jajajajaja



Es que VB está en negociaciones de colaboración con empresas punteras, entre ellas 123RF o Blophome


----------



## mulleixion (7 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Es que VB está en negociaciones de colaboración con empresas punteras, entre ellas 123RF o Blophome



Solo piensa que a menos gente = menos foot traffic y menos lit fundamentada en menos compras. 

Luego de las playas yo siempre he pensado lo siguiente : 

Si no puedes tocar el agua ni sentir la brisa marina ni ponerte moreno ... Para que me sirve ver el mar ? Le veo poco uso la verdad... Luego lo mismo me equivoco.


----------



## pepita (7 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Solo piensa que a menos gente = menos foot traffic y menos lit fundamentada en menos compras.
> 
> Luego de las playas yo siempre he pensado lo siguiente :
> 
> Si no puedes tocar el agua ni sentir la brisa marina ni ponerte moreno ... Para que me sirve ver el mar ? Le veo poco uso la verdad... Luego lo mismo me equivoco.



Las playas son el primer impulso, las mías son de lo peor o me he cogido una roca pensando que es una isla, y he visto que a mucha gente le ha pasado, son las ganas que tenemos de eso, al menos yo, una playa para mi sola!
Como inversión ahí en medio de arena , tapándonos unos a otros no sé

Sin embargo VB está perfecta


----------



## BigJoe (7 Mar 2021)

Al gran gurú de E2 Dorkslayer (BritishGuy en Discord) le han pillado vendiendo artwork sobre baldosas en propiedades que ni siquiera son suyas (de hecho de ser de alguien, son de E2)


DorkSlayer NFT Scandal - BREAKING NEWS! (e2.news)


Piratas pirateando


----------



## Visrul (7 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Al gran gurú de E2 Dorkslayer (BritishGuy en Discord) le han pillado vendiendo artwork sobre baldosas en propiedades que ni siquiera son suyas (de hecho de ser de alguien, son de E2)
> 
> DorkSlayer NFT Scandal - BREAKING NEWS! (e2.news)



Aquí el que no corre vuela... Alucino con la peña.


----------



## BigJoe (7 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Aquí el que no corre vuela... Alucino con la peña.



La cosa tiene enjundia porque parece estar en plena contradicción con los Terminos del Servicio de E2

"You may not in any form or by any means copy, adapt, reproduce (other than for the purpose of viewing the Website in your browser), store, modify, distribute, print, upload, display, perform, remove any credits, publish post frame within another Website or create derivative works from any part of this Website or commercialise any information obtained from any part of this Website without our prior written permission or, in the case of third party material, from the owner of the intellectual property rights in that material. E2 ToS "

Ahora en Discord acaba de entrar en juego el admin de la Megacity donde han copiado el material sin su permiso pidiendo un declaración de perdón PÚBLICA




Si estáis leyendo esto y os parecen interesantes estos culebrones de E2 darme argo payo 

Mi código 
*AMZY36CUV7*


----------



## Carlos1 (7 Mar 2021)

No entiendo una cosa, en el Marketplace por ejemplo hay parcelas de CLASE 2 en Liechstenstein 0.83 usd la más barata, pero si compro directamente en el país me salen las mismas de CLASE 2 en 0.60 usd.
O son muy listos o me estoy perdiendo algo que no se qué es.


----------



## BigJoe (7 Mar 2021)




----------



## BigJoe (7 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> No entiendo una cosa, en el Marketplace por ejemplo hay parcelas de CLASE 2 en Liechstenstein 0.83 usd la más barata, pero si compro directamente en el país me salen las mismas de CLASE 2 en 0.60 usd.
> O son muy listos o me estoy perdiendo algo que no se qué es.



Estás seguro que están en el mismo país? Si es territorio fronterizo que no te extrañe que tengan una disparidad siendo la misma clase.

Otra explicación puede ser que en el Marketplace el precio lo eligen los propietairos no E2, si piden más es porque estiman que su Clase 2 está mejor localizada que las neuvas clase 2 disponibles


----------



## pepita (7 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> No entiendo una cosa, en el Marketplace por ejemplo hay parcelas de CLASE 2 en Liechstenstein 0.83 usd la más barata, pero si compro directamente en el país me salen las mismas de CLASE 2 en 0.60 usd.
> O son muy listos o me estoy perdiendo algo que no se qué es.






BigJoe dijo:


> Estás seguro que están en el mismo país? Si es territorio fronterizo que no te extrañe que tengan una disparidad siendo la misma clase.
> 
> En el Marketplace el precio lo eligen los propietairos no E2, si piden más es porque estiman que su Clase 2 está mejor localizada que las neuvas clase 2 disponibles




Es el valor del mercado, todos sabemos que van a subir, nadie vende por debajo, ni ahí , ni en sitios así


----------



## Carlos1 (7 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Estás seguro que están en el mismo país? Si es territorio fronterizo que no te extrañe que tengan una disparidad siendo la misma clase.
> 
> Otra explicación puede ser que en el Marketplace el precio lo eligen los propietairos no E2, si piden más es porque estiman que su Clase 2 está mejor localizada que las neuvas clase 2 disponibles




Mira, este es el primero de la lista:

Earth 2

Me parece que cuando el porcentaje está de color naranja es que es más caro que el precio de mercado, y cuando está en verde es que está por debajo del precio de mercado., pero también he visto porcentajes en rojo, me hago un lío, XDD


----------



## Carlos1 (7 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Es el valor del mercado, todos sabemos que van a subir, nadie vende por debajo, ni ahí , ni en sitios así




¿Pero quién va a comprar parcelas a 0.80 si las tienes a 0.60 ahora mismo?


----------



## pepita (7 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Mira, este es el primero de la lista:
> 
> Earth 2
> 
> Me parece que cuando el porcentaje está de color naranja es que es más caro que el precio de mercado, y cuando está en verde es que está por debajo del precio de mercado., pero también he visto porcentajes en rojo, me hago un lío, XDD




Hace mucho que en el mercado nadie pone nada de Liechtenstein por debajo de su valor, como va a subir lo ponen en venta mas caro y ya llegará el día que se venda, lo dejan ahí y ya se venderá


----------



## Carlos1 (7 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Hace mucho que en el mercado nadie pone nada de Liechtenstein por debajo de su valor, como va a subir lo ponen en venta mas caro y ya llegará el día que se venda, lo dejan ahí y ya se venderá




Hay que ser muy gacelilla para picar y comprarle a esta gente que vende más caro que el precio real, pero bueno, allá ellos.


----------



## pepita (7 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Hay que ser muy gacelilla para picar y comprarle a esta gente que vende más caro que el precio real, pero bueno, allá ellos.



A ver es que no es para vender ahora, yo esto lo he visto hacer en todocolección, compran un articulo de coleccionismo en juguetería que saben que se va a vender al doble el año que viene cuando no quede en tienda, y ese mismo día ya lo ponen al doble, tardan un año en vender al precio que quieren, pero llega ese día siempre, aquí igual, Liechtenstein va a llegar a ese precio sí o sí, lo dejan puesto a lo que le quieren sacar y ya llegará ese día.
En Andorra pasa igual, excepto uno que tiene miles de tiles sueltas nadie rebaja.
Yo es que voy comprando poquitos ahí y lo voy mirando desde el principio y no hay forma de comprar por debajo del suelo


----------



## Carlos1 (7 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> A ver es que no es para vender ahora, yo esto lo he visto hacer en todocolección, compran un articulo de coleccionismo en juguetería que saben que se va a vender al doble el año que viene cuando no quede en tienda, y ese mismo día ya lo ponen al doble, tardan un año en vender al precio que quieren, pero llega ese día siempre, aquí igual, Liechtenstein va a llegar a ese precio sí o sí, lo dejan puesto a lo que le quieren sacar y ya llegará ese día.
> En Andorra pasa igual, excepto uno que tiene miles de tiles sueltas nadie rebaja.
> Yo es que voy comprando poquitos ahí y lo voy mirando desde el principio y no hay forma de comprar por debajo del suelo




Ya que mencionas Andorra, cuando filtro a CLASE 2, veo que un mamonazo o bot tiene las primeras 8-10 páginas vendiendo sus parcelas de una en una por separado, menudo coñazo.


----------



## pepita (7 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Ya que mencionas Andorra, cuando filtro a CLASE 2, veo que un mamonazo o bot tiene las primeras 8-10 páginas vendiendo sus parcelas de una en una por separado, menudo coñazo.



Ese pelmazo, para que le miren sus propiedades, es un martirio buscar así !!!!


----------



## pepita (7 Mar 2021)

Pero ya te digo que no suele haber, tienes que pasar páginas y páginas y sólo rebaja ese capullo


----------



## Carlos1 (7 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pero ya te digo que no suele haber, tienes que pasar páginas y páginas y sólo rebaja ese capullo




Y San Marino en el Marketplace esta sobrevaloradísimo con respecto al precio real, hasta un 900 % más, parece que los bots han invadido Earth2,


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Mar 2021)

¿Querían ustdes un mapa más grande?
¡No hay problema!
¡Tito Quijano está aquí para satisfacer todos sus deseos!

Marchando mapa más grande.










Más detalles, planos y exquisitas gráficas en la *OFICINA DEL REGISTRO DE PROPIEDAD DE VILLA BURBUJA*.


----------



## Kartal (7 Mar 2021)




----------



## pepita (7 Mar 2021)

Me compré unas tiles en Birmania cuando el golpe de estado y ahora miro y resulta que estoy justo en el centro de una megaciudad!!!
Y parece que compramos todos el mismo día! jajaja. MAYHEM Sin City 

No te dejan vivir en paz! . Tienen una buena montada.


----------



## BigJoe (7 Mar 2021)

Equipo esto puede ser una magufada, un glitch o algo más, no tengo ni idea, la cuestión es que hay una propiedad en la costa de Chile (zona hacia la Antartida) donde hay unos puntos visuales de colores en la costa, la anomalía ha sido suficientemente interesante para que haya inversores comprando las tiles, entre ellos está el tercer mayor inversor del juego por cierto.

Earth 2 

Como curiosidad, es la zona del Mapa donde encallaron alguna de las Nao que partieron de la península ibérica para circunnavegar el mundo por primera vez.

Añado, los puntos de colores NO aparecen en Google Earth pero si en E2




Si alguno compra tiles por si las moscas y os parece interesante, mi código es 
*AMZY36CUV7*


----------



## GeniusForce (7 Mar 2021)

Curioso lo de las luces de colores. Los de E2 no paran de ponerme ganchos para que pique, jejeje.
No compro pero ya me gustaría ser como éste que por supuesto ya ha comprado sus lucecitas.

Earth 2
Fijaros las ventas de parcela que tiene en su portafolio.


----------



## Kartal (7 Mar 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Fijaros las ventas de parcela que tiene en su portafolio.



Impresionante. Central Park, Pirámides de Giza, Gran Bazar de Estambul, Coachella...


----------



## pepita (7 Mar 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Curioso lo de las luces de colores. Los de E2 no paran de ponerme ganchos para que pique, jejeje.
> No compro pero ya me gustaría ser como éste que por supuesto ya ha comprado sus lucecitas.
> 
> Earth 2
> ...



Virgen Santísima


----------



## BigJoe (7 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Virgen Santísima



me aparece una notificación de que me has citado pero claramete no es así :root2:


----------



## pepita (8 Mar 2021)

perdón, la mayoría de las veces me sale la cita doble y otras mas de una cita, me habrá pasado eso y lo habré borrado


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Mar 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Curioso lo de las luces de colores. Los de E2 no paran de ponerme ganchos para que pique, jejeje.
> No compro pero ya me gustaría ser como éste que por supuesto ya ha comprado sus lucecitas.
> 
> Earth 2
> ...



E2THEBOSS decía que en enero llegó a cobrar entre 100 y 400 $ de LIT al día, aunque luego bajó a los 50 .

Este pollo no tiene que andar desencaminado. Solo con el LIT que saca ahora tiene que estar pagando la universidad de sus hijos y la de sus vecinos.


----------



## Kartal (8 Mar 2021)

Feliz semana, leales ciudadanos de Villa Burbuja.

Pinta a semana entretenida en Earth 2, atentos a las novedades en los próximos días.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (8 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Feliz semana, leales ciudadanos de Villa Burbuja.
> 
> Pinta a semana entretenida en Earth 2, atentos a las novedades en los próximos días.



En vez de huevos de pascua lo que nos están poniendo son zanahorias 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> En vez de huevos de pascua lo que nos están poniendo son zanahorias
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Pienso lo mismo, aunque creo que un porcentaje grande del hilo no va a entender la metáfora.


----------



## Carlos1 (8 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> En vez de huevos de pascua lo que nos están poniendo son zanahorias
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk




Palo + zanahoria.


----------



## pepita (8 Mar 2021)

Pero es que esto no tiene nombre, me voy a un sitio que no hay nadie en kilómetros y ya están , estos harán otra megaciudad a mi al rededor como los de Birmania!


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

Yo de lo que estoy cada vez más convencido es de que esto será un "pay to play".

- Podrás visitar y terraformar, pero si quieres hacer algo especial como, no sé, hacer un túnel, por ejemplo, tendrás que comprar el "módulo para túneles".
- Tendrás un avatar, pero si quieres que tu avatar sea, no sé, pelirrojo, tendrás que comprar el pack de "skins" de avatar de Earth2.
- Podrás construir edificios básicos, pero si quieres algo especial, diferente, como un bungalow o un iglú... PAGA.
- Podrás poner pinos, pero si quieres poner, no sé, un abeto... Paga el pack de árboles alternativos.


Como en los Sims, o second Life, o algo así. Siempre pagando.

Jamás renunciarán a esa entrada de dinero.

¿Cuántos videojuegos se han cargado con esa política?


----------



## pepita (8 Mar 2021)

Imagino que se podrá pagar con dinero o con recursos, hay que ser ahorrador, que somos lonchafinistas, si hay que tirar con un cactus una temporada, se aguanta hasta que se ahorre para un abeto!


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pero es que esto no tiene nombre, me voy a un sitio que no hay nadie en kilómetros y ya están , estos harán otra megaciudad a mi al rededor como los de Birmania!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 591617




Yo no le daría tanta importancia a esa movida de las megaurbes.
Yo creo que el 90% de los argumentos de las megaurbes se basa en el concepto del "foot traffic", y a mí ese concepto me parece PROFUNDAMENTE especulativo...

Creo que ese concepto del foot traffic sólo es aplicable en circunstancias muy, muy, pero que muy concretas... y este proyecto es de todo menos concreto.
Creo que hasta que no estemos, al menos, en fase 8... y esto esté desarrolladísimo y empiece a haber NEGOCIOS ONLINE en Earth2 (cosa que quizá no llegue a ocurrir nunca) y estos hayan proliferado mucho, pero mucho... entonces sí, entonces puede que el "foot traffic" tengo algo de significado, un poco, desde luego no el significado desmedido que se le está dando.

En internet, no se va a pie a ningún sitio. El foot traffic es un concepto heredado de Earth1... Por lo tanto aplicarlo es un dislate, amén de todas las razones técnicas que, así mismo, redundan en esta idea.

De hecho... si te fijas en la naturaleza humana... lo que busca casi todo el mundo es estar AISLADO. Como tú misma, o como los que compran islas para ellos mismos, o los que buscan rincones recónditos... Ese es el impulso más natural, expansión, exploración....

Vete tú a saber, pero yo pienso que juntarse en ciudades, visto desde el punto de vista del empresario digital earthdosiano, podría llegar a ser incluso nocivo. Allí donde hay más gente, hay más competencia y hay menos recursos... Como principio general, claro.


Además... que yo sepa, ningun megaburrullo tiene un HIMNO.
Villa Burbuja sí lo tiene.


----------



## pepita (8 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo no le daría tanta importancia a esa movida de las megaurbes.
> Yo creo que el 90% de los argumentos de las megaurbes se basa en el concepto del "foot traffic", y a mí ese concepto me parece PROFUNDAMENTE especulativo...
> 
> Creo que ese concepto del foot traffic sólo es aplicable en circunstancias muy, muy, pero que muy concretas... y este proyecto es de todo menos concreto.
> ...





Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo no le daría tanta importancia a esa movida de las megaurbes.
> Yo creo que el 90% de los argumentos de las megaurbes se basa en el concepto del "foot traffic", y a mí ese concepto me parece PROFUNDAMENTE especulativo...
> 
> Creo que ese concepto del foot traffic sólo es aplicable en circunstancias muy, muy, pero que muy concretas... y este proyecto es de todo menos concreto.
> ...



De acuerdo totalmente, estoy haciendo lo contrario de lo que los gurús nos dicen, pero parece que me siguen!

He comprado clase 1 sobre un punto de recursos totalmente vacío,, los hegpertos dicen que es lo peor, y va en caida, no me importa, la página oficial dice que te tocarán mas recursos según la "clase de tierra". También dice que tendremos que ponernos de acuerdo, pero se refiere al comercio. Cada uno tendrá unos recursos y le faltarán otros, con lo que es obligado comerciar, porque puede que para lo que quieras construir no tengas.
No creo que se lo plantearon como un pay to play, si no en base a crecimiento/anuncios, pero sí creo que se lo están replanteado y habrá una buena parte dedicada a eso.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Mar 2021)

Ya anunciaron que el juego será free to play, democrático y con oportunidades para todos. 

Está claro que para algunos habrá más oportunidades que para otros simplemente por haber metido el dinero cuando era necesario , como todo kickstarter.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ya anunciaron que el juego será free to play, democrático y con oportunidades para todos.
> 
> Está claro que para algunos habrá más oportunidades que para otros simplemente por haber metido el dinero cuando era necesario , como todo kickstarter.



Sí. Pedro Sánchez y Pablo Iglesias también prometen democracia a borbotones y mire...

Espero que no sea un juego muy democrático. Preferiría que fuera, ante todo, meritocrático.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sí. Pedro Sánchez y Pablo Iglesias también prometen democracia a borbotones y mire...
> 
> Espero que no sea un juego muy democrático. Preferiría que fuera, ante todo, meritocrático.



Si fuese meritocratico sería más bien una estafa piramidal.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Si fuese meritocratico sería más bien una estafa piramidal.



No veo el por qué.
Desarrolle ese argumento, por favor.


----------



## Carlos1 (8 Mar 2021)

Supongo que sacarán alguna forma de poder contactar con tus vecinos de parcelas, salón de chat, mensajes privados o lo que sea para poder hablar con ellos, llegar a acuerdos de venta, compra, proyectos, etc.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No veo el por qué.
> Desarrolle ese argumento, por favor.



La meritocracia se basa en lo que ejercen los más capacitados según sus méritos. 


Que tiene más merito , ¿ Comprar 10.000 tiles a 0,10 o 1000 a 10 ? 

( Si has entrado antes tienes más méritos en este aspecto ) 

Si entras más tarde tu capacidad de compra es menor también en número total de tiles salvo que seas una gran ballena . ( Tus méritos aquí se reducen al igual que tus probabilidades de éxito simplemente basándose en la masa que puedas acumular de plots )

Tus probabilidades de tener más méritos aumentan considerablemente cuanto más abarques de forma diversificada. 

Tener una megaciudad únicamente para ti solo o una zona comprada únicamente en una ciudad te da menores posibilidades de éxito y eso es así al igual que en bolsa se utiliza la diversificación de compra por algo.



Al mismo tiempo que seas muy bueno en lo tuyo como por ejemplo ser el amo del diseño 3D en cuanto a construcción de estructuras si estás pudiesen introducirse , tu mérito haciéndolo puede no servir de mucho , incluso , dependiendo de la zona donde construyas.


Es decir en resumen , por muchos méritos que logres puede que incluso sea una causa externa la que te haga triunfar o no. Y es esa la auténtica democracia en este juego. Que el éxito dependa del conjunto y no de una sola persona .


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> La meritocracia se basa en lo que ejercen los más capacitados según sus méritos.



Interesante definición... no sé si muy precisa pero curiosa sí es.




mulleixion dijo:


> Que tiene más merito , ¿ Comprar 10.000 tiles a 0,10 o 1000 a 10 ?



Ninguna de las dos cosas tiene mérito per se.




mulleixion dijo:


> ( Si has entrado antes tienes más méritos en este aspecto )



Pero si haces más méritos, eso es peor, porque conduce a lo que llamas "estafa piramidal". ¿No?
¿Quieres decir que al invertir antes colaboras a que SEA una estafa piramidal?
¿No estás intentando argumentar que premiar los méritos es malo porque es estafar?




mulleixion dijo:


> Si entras más tarde tu capacidad de compra es menor también en número total de tiles salvo que seas una gran ballena .



Eso de las ballenas... También lo decían en lo de steemit.
Es curioso como las "estafas piramidales" acaban pareciéndose tanto entre sí.




mulleixion dijo:


> ( Tus méritos aquí se reducen al igual que tus probabilidades de éxito simplemente basándose en la masa que puedas acumular de plots )
> 
> Tus probabilidades de tener más méritos aumentan considerablemente cuanto más abarques de forma diversificada.
> 
> ...



Creo que no comprendo el argumento.

¿Hacer méritos es bueno o malo? ¿En qué quedamos?

¿Construir edificios supercurrados no servirá de nada porque no es democrático o servirá de mucho porque no es meritocrático?
¿Debería premiarse igual al que hace edificios supercurrados que al que no los hace?



Parece que dice usted una cosa y también la contraria. Le ruego se explique usted con mayor precisión.


----------



## pepita (8 Mar 2021)

yo espero tb que sea una meritocracia, de hecho juraría por Snoopy que se lo leí al jefe y eso me animó, voy a buscarlo


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Interesante definición... no sé si muy precisa pero curiosa sí es.
> 
> 
> Ninguna de las dos cosas tiene mérito per se.



Para mí tiene mucho más mérito la compra de 10.000 a 0.1, por que es una compra igual de importante en importe pero mucho más arriesgada. Tiene más merito haber comprado en noviembre cuando nadie lo conocía, a haber comprado ayer que ya ha entrado mucha gente.


----------



## BigJoe (8 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo de lo que estoy cada vez más convencido es de que esto será un "pay to play".
> 
> - Podrás visitar y terraformar, pero si quieres hacer algo especial como, no sé, hacer un túnel, por ejemplo, tendrás que comprar el "módulo para túneles".
> - Tendrás un avatar, pero si quieres que tu avatar sea, no sé, pelirrojo, tendrás que comprar el pack de "skins" de avatar de Earth2.
> ...



Puede ser, no digo que no, pero hay otros juegos como Fortnite donde solo se cumle el punto dos (pagar por tener bailes, emoticonos o skins)

Además el pagar te puede dar misiones adaicionales, que a su vez únicamente desbloquea o bien moneda interna del juego o algun objeto cosmético raro, y creéme que los capuyos de Epic se están forrando.

Hay muchas cosas para sacar rédito y ser un éxito sin tener que ser un Pay To Win.


----------



## BigJoe (8 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> De acuerdo totalmente, estoy haciendo lo contrario de lo que los gurús nos dicen, pero parece que me siguen!
> 
> He comprado clase 1 sobre un punto de recursos totalmente vacío,, los hegpertos dicen que es lo peor, y va en caida, no me importa, la página oficial dice que te tocarán mas recursos según la "clase de tierra". También dice que tendremos que ponernos de acuerdo, pero se refiere al comercio. Cada uno tendrá unos recursos y le faltarán otros, con lo que es obligado comerciar, porque puede que para lo que quieras construir no tengas.
> No creo que se lo plantearon como un pay to play, si no en base a crecimiento/anuncios, pero sí creo que se lo están replanteado y habrá una buena parte dedicada a eso.



Lo de las megaciudades es una oportunidad o no, pero lo que muchos no parecen entender es que es muy jodido crear megaciduades en mitad de la nada simplemente por planificación central y no de manera orgánica.

Las megaciudades se eliminan entre ellas, de mientras, las VERDADERAS megaciudades están surgiendo en países diminutos de Europa, específicamente los que tienen poca agua, y en en libre mercado no hace falta hacer un chupigrupo de Discords para darse palmaditas en la espadlad prometiendose ayudas, en el libre mercado los individuos qeu viven conjuntamente comparter intercambio de bienves y servicios para maximizar sus recursos.


----------



## BigJoe (8 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Para mí tiene mucho más mérito la compra de 10.000 a 0.1, por que es una compra igual de importante en importe pero mucho más arriesgada. Tiene más merito haber comprado en noviembre cuando nadie lo conocía, a haber comprado ayer que ya ha entrado mucha gente.



El mérito parece un juicio moral, y en este caso me parece hacer castillos en el aire, cuando para mi lo importtante es "que da más beneficio".

Si las tiles un día llegan a valer 100 usd quien tenga 10.000 compradas a 0.1 tendrá pro razxones obvias mucho mayor beneficio que quien compró 1000 a mayor precio (pero ambos ganarán).

Y el dinero no dice nada, ni bueno ni malo, del valor de una persona como tal. Tener más dinero no te hace peor persona, ni no tenerlo, sino como lo usas y en qué.

De hecho la mayoría de gente que ganará más serán los que se metieron en Noviembre, que no fueron ni más listos ni atle´ticos, simplemente compraron riesgo antes, que es lo que compras cuando te metes en la inversión financiera.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Para mí tiene mucho más mérito la compra de 10.000 a 0.1, por que es una compra igual de importante en importe pero mucho más arriesgada. Tiene más merito haber comprado en noviembre cuando nadie lo conocía, a haber comprado ayer que ya ha entrado mucha gente.




Yo lo que veo es que en su reflexión, parece contar únicamente la dimensión especuladora del asunto.

En ningún momento aparece, en ese esquema que plantea, el concepto de "mérito por currarse algo", un buen edificio, un puente, una tienda online bien hecha... bien diseñada. Esta clase de mérito no parece ni contar, no parece estar contemplado en su visión. Únicamente la "bolsa de valores" parece significar algo.



Muchos por sentado que lo que se haga "tridimensionalmente" ni es mérito, ni es bueno, ni significada nada... Al menos es la impresión que da.
Creo que es ahí en donde sus pronósticos no se cumplirán del todo.


Si esto es un mero juego especulador en el que los "méritos tridimensionales" no tienen consecuencia alguna, se vendrá abajo en seguida.

Lo he argumentado varias veces de diferentes maneras... Si la cuestión artística del juego se deja a un lado, fracasará.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Lo de las megaciudades es una oportunidad o no, pero lo que muchos no parecen entender es que es muy jodido crear megaciduades en mitad de la nada simplemente por planificación central y no de manera orgánica.
> 
> Las megaciudades se eliminan entre ellas, de mientras, las VERDADERAS megaciudades están surgiendo en países diminutos de Europa, específicamente los que tienen poca agua, y en en libre mercado no hace falta hacer un chupigrupo de Discords para darse palmaditas en la espadlad prometiendose ayudas, en el libre mercado los individuos qeu viven conjuntamente comparter intercambio de bienves y servicios para maximizar sus recursos.




Seguramente ese intercambio de bienes podrá incluso hacerse sin necesidad de vivir conjuntamente.


Pongamos que tienes tiles que producen madera de la buena en África.
¿Sólo se le podrá vender madera a los africanos o a cualquier que pague por ella, viva donde viva?

Yo apuesto por lo segundo y, por ello, no es necesario convivir para "compartir recursos", igual que en internet.
Un grupo de personas no necesita convivir para hacer una reunión de Skype, o hacer negocios transatlánticos.


----------



## pepita (8 Mar 2021)

No lo encuentro, pero Shane lo dijo, y le preguntban si iban a evitar que un ricacho se hiciese con medio mapa, y dijo que iban a pensar cómo evitarlo, que lo que quieren es mucha gente.

Por ejemplo los huevos de Pascua no serán al azar , que sería mas fácll que toque donde un ricacho, si no que habrá que "pensar y esforzarse" para encontrarlos. Con esas palabras

Han vuelto a cambiar las faqs y fue allí donde creo que lo leí.

Yo ya he metido la pata, porque ahora sí que en las faqs pone que la clase 1 sólo influirá en el LIT, no en los recursos, van tomando decisiones o aireándolas a poquitos.

Para que todos podamos crecer los tesoros no son del que tenga comprada la tierra, si no del que los encuentre, y el que tenga esa tierra se llevará un porcentaje, eso lo ponía desde el principio, pero ponía "según la clase de tierra" y ahora parece que se han arrepentido y la clase sólo servirá para el LIT del país.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Puede ser, no digo que no, pero hay otros juegos como Fortnite donde solo se cumle el punto dos (pagar por tener bailes, emoticonos o skins)
> 
> Además el pagar te puede dar misiones adaicionales, que a su vez únicamente desbloquea o bien moneda interna del juego o algun objeto cosmético raro, y creéme que los capuyos de Epic se están forrando.
> 
> Hay muchas cosas para sacar rédito y ser un éxito sin tener que ser un Pay To Win.




El caso es pagar por zarandajas.... Skins, misiones, armas, recursos, arboles... da lo mismo, el caso es que a mí este proyecto me huele al típico "pay to play".


----------



## BigJoe (8 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El caso es pagar por zarandajas.... Skins, misiones, armas, recursos, arboles... da lo mismo, el caso es que a mí este proyecto me huele al típico "pay to play".



No seré yo quien discusa contigo, pero el concepto de pagar por tener ventajas en el juego a pagar por tener simpolemente objetos cosméticos "vistosos" es cualitativamente distinto.

Como "inversor" (se que para ti no somos inversores, sino gacelillas en un juego) me interesa que haya gente entrando y mentiendo dinero en el juego, porque de ahí vendrá el LIT de mis C1, ya ni entro siqueira en com podría ser los beneficiios por publicdiad.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> El mérito parece un juicio moral, y en este caso me parece hacer castillos en el aire, cuando para mi lo importtante es "que da más beneficio".
> 
> Si las tiles un día llegan a valer 100 usd quien tenga 10.000 compradas a 0.1 tendrá pro razxones obvias mucho mayor beneficio que quien compró 1000 a mayor precio (pero ambos ganarán).
> 
> ...




!Ojo! Yo no soy un comunista.
A mí me parece que el que más pague, debe tener también más, más terreno, más lo que sea.... Es lo lógico.

Pero espero que no sea el único parámetro a seguir.

No vería justo que alguien que se curre, con su imaginación y su tiempo, algo grande no sea recompensado por ello.
Aquel que no haga nada con los terrenos, ni fabrique nada, y sólo quiera pasta por haber hecho click hace 9 meses, no debería ser premiado por ese pasotismo.

No vería bien que aquel que diseñe instalaciones más originales, o mejor organice su "terreno", o cree escenarios más llamativos o inteligentes no reciba nada por ello.

Si lo único que cuenta aquí es la billetera... será un juego aburridísimo al que nadie querrá jugar.


----------



## BigJoe (8 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> !Ojo! Yo no soy un comunista.
> A mí me parece que el que más pague, debe tener también más, más terreno, más lo que sea.... Es lo lógico.
> 
> Pero espero que no sea el único parámetro a seguir.
> ...



Puede que haya un punto intermedio, quizá tu alquiles tus tiles para que haya gente que pueda dar un uso económico a esa tile para generar ganacias, sería un win-win.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> No seré yo quien discusa contigo, pero el concepto de pagar por tener ventajas en el juego a pagar por tener simpolemente objetos cosméticos "vistosos" es cualitativamente distinto.
> 
> Como "inversor" (se que para ti no somos inversores, sino gacelillas en un juego) me interesa que haya gente entrando y mentiendo dinero en el juego, porque de ahí vendrá el LIT de mis C1, ya ni entro siqueira en com podría ser los beneficiios por publicdiad.




Sí que sois inversores... Yo eso jamás lo he puesto en duda. Inversores que quieren ganar dinero con un juego.
Lo que digo es que... eso de querer ganar dinero con un juego, y más un juego como este, es una decisión bastante alocada.

Lo dicen en todos lados, pero como quien oye llover: ESTA ES UNA INVERSIÓN DE ALTO RIESGO.

Pues eso, el riesgo de que NO se cumplan vuestros planes es ALTO.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Puede que haya un punto intermedio, quizá tu alquiles tus tiles para que haya gente que pueda dar un uso económico a esa tile para generar ganacias, sería un win-win.




Puede. Eso espero. El futuro de este juego depende completamente de que no permitan que la filosofía especuladora eclipse a la dimensión artística... 
Esos puntos medios son realmente ESENCIALES, a mi entender.


La especulación está bien... pero o la controlan, o arruinan su propio proyecto.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Para mí tiene mucho más mérito la compra de 10.000 a 0.1, por que es una compra igual de importante en importe pero mucho más arriesgada. Tiene más merito haber comprado en noviembre cuando nadie lo conocía, a haber comprado ayer que ya ha entrado mucha gente.



Exactamente. Correcto !


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No lo encuentro, pero Shane lo dijo, y le preguntban si iban a evitar que un ricacho se hiciese con medio mapa, y dijo que iban a pensar cómo evitarlo, que lo que quieren es mucha gente.
> 
> Por ejemplo los huevos de Pascua no serán al azar , que sería mas fácll que toque donde un ricacho, si no que habrá que "pensar y esforzarse" para encontrarlos. Con esas palabras
> 
> ...



Sinceramente Pepi, yo en tu lugar dejaría de pensar en términos económicos, en LITS, en la angustia de los brokers y los vendedores de crecepelo y en todo el pandemonium especulativo que se ha formado.

Piensa en lo bonito que se verá tu bungalow con vistas a la bahía, y en la musiquita que le pondrás de fondo a tu casita, o en el rascacielos con muro cortina espejado que construirás, o en la granja de ovejas que pondrás, o en las video calls que tendrás con tus amiguitas en E2, o en cosas así.

Rica no te vas a hacer en ningún caso, pero al menos pensando como te indico, te lo pasarás bien.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El caso es pagar por zarandajas.... Skins, misiones, armas, recursos, arboles... da lo mismo, el caso es que a mí este proyecto me huele al típico "pay to play".



CSGO es puramente meritocratico . No obstante tienes skins para mejorar visualmente para ti y para los demás. Algunas con valores de 10.000 dólares o mucho más. 

Es entonces CSGO un Pay to play ?


----------



## pepita (8 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sinceramente Pepi, yo en tu lugar dejaría de pensar en términos económicos, en LITS, en la angustia de los brokers y los vendedores de crecepelo y en todo el pandemonium especulativo que se ha formado.
> 
> Piensa en lo bonito que se verá tu bungalow con vistas a la bahía, y en la musiquita que le pondrás de fondo a tu casita, o en el rascacielos con muro cortina espejado que construirás, o en la granja de ovejas que pondrás, o en las video calls que tendrás con tus amiguitas en E2, o en cosas así.
> 
> Rica no te vas a hacer en ningún caso, pero al menos pensando como te indico, te lo pasarás bien.



Pero a ver que no me lees, he comprado a contracorriente porque me da igual, los lits y los lots, lo que quiero es recursos para poder construir y crecer sin tener que gastar luego.
Lo que no me produzca lo venderé cuando se sepa, que no quiero estar cuidando mil terrenos a la vez , ni obligada a nada.

A mí del juego lo que me va a gustar es las competciones , pero nada de guerras, el buscar tesoros, las pistas, y mi terrenito, yo lo voy a disfrutar seguro.
Ah pero también le voy a sacar algo de dinero, rica no espero hacerme, pero le queda mucho recorrido, quien sabe si no sacaremos una tajadita


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> CSGO es puramente meritocratico . No obstante tienes skins para mejorar visualmente para ti y para los demás. Algunas con valores de 10.000 dólares o mucho más.
> 
> Es entonces CSGO un Pay to play ?




No sé lo que es eso, pero sí sé que mucha gente se harta de los videojuegos por esa razón.
Hay miles de análisis sobre ese efecto en el mercado....

Antes comprabas un videojuego y ya, lo tenías. Se vendía como churros.

Ahora compras el pase de temporada, pero te faltan nosequé misiones, las armas, el skin nosequé, y la madre que los parió.

Antes, si aprendías a jugar bien, ganabas.
Ahora no, ahora depende de si has comprado la ametralladora ZUMBA ZUMBA...

Es una tendencia en auge, pero con muchas consecuencias negativas que se están empezando a ver ahora.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pero a ver que no me lees, he comprado a contracorriente porque me da igual, los lits y los lots, lo que quiero es recursos para poder construir y crecer sin tener que gastar luego.
> Lo que no me produzca lo venderé cuando se sepa, que no quiero estar cuidando mil terrenos a la vez , ni obligada a nada.
> 
> A mí del juego lo que me va a gustar es las competciones , pero nada de guerras, el buscar tesoros, las pistas, y mi terrenito, yo lo voy a disfrutar seguro.
> Ah pero también le voy a sacar algo de dinero, rica no espero hacerme, pero le queda mucho recorrido, quien sabe si no sacaremos una tajadita



Haces bien. Ir a contracorriente es sano, saludable y necesario. La mayor parte de personas es incapaz. Demasiado miedo a no encajar.

No encajar es de lo más divertido y vivificador que hay.

Además... Se pongan como se pongan... en este juego no hay expertos.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que en su reflexión, parece contar únicamente la dimensión especuladora del asunto.
> 
> En ningún momento aparece, en ese esquema que plantea, el concepto de "mérito por currarse algo", un buen edificio, un puente, una tienda online bien hecha... bien diseñada. Esta clase de mérito no parece ni contar, no parece estar contemplado en su visión. Únicamente la "bolsa de valores" parece significar algo.
> 
> ...



Tú has dicho que ninguna de las dos tiene mérito _per se, _(comprar 10.000x0.1 o 1.000x10), yo te he citado esa sola frase y la he respondido dándote mi opinión; si de ahí quieres hacerte tu cuento de siempre de que todos somos unos especuladores, por mí genial, pero yo no te he contestado a eso.

Evidentemente alguien que diseñe un edificio de 100 tiles y 8 plantas perfectamente estructurado tiene mucho más mérito que alguien que ponga una casa ya preinstalada en el juego; y me parece que tampoco hay que discutir su evidencia de que el que diseñe ese edificio va a tener un beneficio o ventaja mucho mayor que el que ponga una casita y a correr, tampoco hay que explicarlo todo, algunas cosas creo yo que a estas alturas ya las podemos presuponer.

Los desarrolladores lo han dicho más de una vez que quieren que en un futuro cada uno pueda meter sus diseños, que se pueda jugar (dentro del juego) a diferentes juegos, que haya carreras, viajes, negocios, publicidad, pvp, etc. No creo que se centren en la parte especulativa, de hecho siempre están anunciando lo que quieren que se haga a nivel de diseño y jugabilidad y nunca, yo por lo menos, les he leído nada como _"comprad ahora que está barato"._


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Tú has dicho que ninguna de las dos tiene mérito _per se, _(comprar 10.000x0.1 o 1.000x10), yo te he citado esa sola frase y la he respondido dándote mi opinión; si de ahí quieres hacerte tu cuento de siempre de que todos somos unos especuladores, por mí genial, pero yo no te he contestado a eso.
> 
> Evidentemente alguien que diseñe un edificio de 100 tiles y 8 plantas perfectamente estructurado tiene mucho más mérito que alguien que ponga una casa ya preinstalada en el juego; y me parece que tampoco hay que discutir su evidencia de que el que diseñe ese edificio va a tener un beneficio o ventaja mucho mayor que el que ponga una casita y a correr, tampoco hay que explicarlo todo, algunas cosas creo yo que a estas alturas ya las podemos presuponer.
> 
> Los desarrolladores lo han dicho más de una vez que quieren que en un futuro cada uno pueda meter sus diseños, que se pueda jugar (dentro del juego) a diferentes juegos, que haya carreras, viajes, negocios, publicidad, pvp, etc. No creo que se centren en la parte especulativa, de hecho siempre están anunciando lo que quieren que se haga a nivel de diseño y jugabilidad y nunca, yo por lo menos, les he leído nada como _"comprad ahora que está barato"._



En realidad me refería a la reflexión de mexillon... que no me ha quedado nada clara.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No sé lo que es eso, pero sí sé que mucha gente se harta de los videojuegos por esa razón.
> Hay miles de análisis sobre ese efecto en el mercado....
> 
> Antes comprabas un videojuego y ya, lo tenías. Se vendía como churros.
> ...



Me parece que llevas bastante tiempo fuera de primera línea de los juegos punteros PvP.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Mar 2021)

*3D*


Jebediah dijo:


> Tú has dicho que ninguna de las dos tiene mérito _per se, _(comprar 10.000x0.1 o 1.000x10), yo te he citado esa sola frase y la he respondido dándote mi opinión; si de ahí quieres hacerte tu cuento de siempre de que todos somos unos especuladores, por mí genial, pero yo no te he contestado a eso.
> 
> Evidentemente alguien que diseñe un edificio de 100 tiles y 8 plantas perfectamente estructurado tiene mucho más mérito que alguien que ponga una casa ya preinstalada en el juego; y me parece que tampoco hay que discutir su evidencia de que el que diseñe ese edificio va a tener un beneficio o ventaja mucho mayor que el que ponga una casita y a correr, tampoco hay que explicarlo todo, algunas cosas creo yo que a estas alturas ya las podemos presuponer.
> 
> Los desarrolladores lo han dicho más de una vez que quieren que en un futuro cada uno pueda meter sus diseños, que se pueda jugar (dentro del juego) a diferentes juegos, que haya carreras, viajes, negocios, publicidad, pvp, etc. No creo que se centren en la parte especulativa, de hecho siempre están anunciando lo que quieren que se haga a nivel de diseño y jugabilidad y nunca, yo por lo menos, les he leído nada como _"comprad ahora que está barato"._




Todo es cierto , aaaaunque salió Nathaniel no hace mucho a poner en duda el poder meter ciertos modelos creados por su peso ....

Imaginad un mundo a escala real con todo el mundo metiendo diseños.... Te harían falta 20 estadios de fútbol llenos de servidores.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> En realidad me refería a la reflexión de mexillon... que no me ha quedado nada clara.



Pues le respondes a él, _molinillos_.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me parece que llevas bastante tiempo fuera de primera línea de los juegos punteros PvP.



Tal cual. Aún existen algunos Pay to play tipo world of tanks que puedes jugar y matar pero si pagas matas más por tener mejores tanques pero en otros que lo han intentado como en COD warzone , en cuanto han sacado la patita , los jugadores se los han follado literalmente y han reculado.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> *3D*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edificios al winrar y a correr


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Tú has dicho que ninguna de las dos tiene mérito _per se, _(comprar 10.000x0.1 o 1.000x10),




Sí, lo he dicho, y lo mantengo, aunque la frase exige una aclaración.

No tiene mérito per se en el sentido de que ambas opciones son simplemente hacer click sobre un par de botones.
Tiene el valor financiero, claro, que no niego porque no soy un comunista.

Yo hablo de lo que sucede una vez realizada esa compra, es decir: la creatividad, el aporte, la creación... Esos méritos que no tienen nada que ver con las cuantías en valor.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sí, lo he dicho, y lo mantengo, aunque la frase exige una aclaración.
> 
> No tiene mérito per se en el sentido de que ambas opciones son simplemente hacer click sobre un par de botones.
> Tiene el valor financiero, claro, que no niego porque no soy un comunista.
> ...



Vamos, que cada uno hablamos de lo que nos da la gana  . La variedad de intereses siempre está bien pero tenemos que organizarnos para saber de qué hablamos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues le respondes a él, _molinillos_.




Yo no suelo responder a una persona u otra, la verdad. A menudo no sé ni a quien respondo. No lo miro.

Yo respondo a MENSAJES, provengan de quien provengan.

En ese, me refería a una reflexión anterior.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me parece que llevas bastante tiempo fuera de primera línea de los juegos punteros PvP.



Los juegos ya no tienen PVP.
Ahora se pague lo que pague... después se tiene que pagar más.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Edificios al winrar y a correr



Pues espero que no sea así. Yo tengo experiencia en diseño 3D y me gustaría poder subir mis propias mierdecillas 3D al juego.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Los juegos ya no tienen PVP.
> Ahora pagues lo que pagues... después tienes que pagar más.



O te has perdido tú o me he perdido yo, pero nuestros caminos se han separado hace unos mensajes. Buena tarde.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> O te has perdido tú o me he perdido yo, pero nuestros caminos se han separado hace unos mensajes. Buena tarde.



Le tomo el pelo:
PVP. Qué es el Precio de Venta al Público (actualizado 2020)


----------



## Desmond Humes (8 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Puede que haya un punto intermedio, quizá tu alquiles tus tiles para que haya gente que pueda dar un uso económico a esa tile para generar ganacias, sería un win-win.





Yo creo que por ahí va a ir la cosa. Ahora estamos centrados en el valor de las propiedades, su localización, y su hipotética futura revalorización.
Con la introducción de essence, va a ser muy interesante ver qué tipo de mercado se crea y hasta que punto se podrá comerciar.

Las posibilidades de comercio (y por lo tanto de aumentar créditos) pueden ser muchas. La más pasiva sería el alquiler de tiles que comentamos. También tendríamos todo el apartado estético. El juego ha sido demasiado "generoso" en su génesis, dejando cambiar nuestro nombre de usuario y nuestra banderita las veces que nos de la gana. Ya parece que van a ajustar, poniendo precio o coste al EPL. Lógico y normal. A ver lo de los avatares y todo lo demás. 

Y obviamente, un mercado de recursos para comerciar con ello.

Además del valor de los terrenos, su alquiler, y el apartado estético, también está lo estrictamente funcional. La prueba es que ahora mismo hay páginas de datos, estadísticas y compra-venta operando fuera del juego. Y son gratuitas. Veo margen para ofertar servicios similares y cobrar cantidades simbólicas de esencia por su uso.

Y por supuesto, muchas formas de ingresos que ni siquiera ahora podemos prever.
Tienen que hilar fino, pero puede ser muy entretenido, la verdad. La meritocracia va a ser encontrar el mejor uso a las herramientas que pongan en nuestras manos. O hacerlo en el momento correcto. Lo de siempre.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo creo que por ahí va a ir la cosa. Ahora estamos centrados en el valor de las propiedades, su localización, y su hipotética futura revalorización.
> Con la introducción de essence, va a ser muy interesante ver qué tipo de mercado se crea y hasta que punto se podrá comerciar.
> 
> Las posibilidades de comercio (y por lo tanto de aumentar créditos) pueden ser muchas. La más pasiva sería el alquiler de tiles que comentamos. También tendríamos todo el apartado estético. El juego ha sido demasiado "generoso" en su génesis, dejando cambiar nuestro nombre de usuario y nuestra banderita las veces que nos de la gana. Ya parece que van a ajustar, poniendo precio o coste al EPL. Lógico y normal. A ver lo de los avatares y todo lo demás.
> ...




 

Desconozco si tendréis tiempo para verla completa pero de eso precisamente hablo en la conferencia que di ayer a XRSpain una de las comunidades más grandes de realidad virtual en España. Ya adelantaron algunos devs de que puede que exista esa posibilidad de alquiler de tu plot en la que inversores externos por ejemplo puedan estar interesados .


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> *Y por supuesto, muchas formas de ingresos que ni siquiera ahora podemos prever.*
> Tienen que hilar fino, pero puede ser muy entretenido, la verdad. La meritocracia va a ser encontrar el mejor uso a las herramientas que pongan en nuestras manos. O hacerlo en el momento correcto. Lo de siempre.



Yo me he pillado una buena recta en una ciudad centroeuropea para hacer un aeropuerto y cobrar por cada aterrizaje. Lo mismo me hago una aerolínea y cobro barato viajes a la peña que no pueda hacer teleport. Un emprendedor, vaya.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo me he pillado una buena recta en una ciudad centroeuropea para hacer un aeropuerto y cobrar por cada aterrizaje. Lo mismo me hago una aerolínea y cobro barato viajes a la peña que no pueda hacer teleport. Un emprendedor, vaya.



Yo lo que me pregunto es... si se van a poder programar juegos y comportamientos en el juego... ¿en qué lenguaje se harán?

Pongamos un ejemplo:

Soy un pintor y quiero hacer un "museo online" para exponer versiones digitales de mis cuadros.

Quiero que en la entrada al museo haya alguien en recepción que responda preguntas o haga una visita guiada al museo. Un NPG, por así decirlo.
¿Podré programarle la conversación? ¿Podré subirle audios como si estuviera hablando realmente?

O quiero poner un NPG paseando por mi finca, por ejemplo. ¿Puedo programar ese paseo?
¿Qué sucede si meto un error en el script que provoca crash?

Ese lenguaje de programación... no sé cómo será, pero sí sé que yo lo aprenderé.



Por cierto, ahí sí veo yo negocio: saber programar cosas para E2.
El que sepa hacerlo bien, seguro que puede ganar dinero con eso.


----------



## Visrul (8 Mar 2021)

Hola, no encuentro ahora quién lo dijo de vosotros, pero comentaba alguien que seguramente todos los recursos que generemos se nos añadan a la cuenta. Pues en mi opinión, podría no ser así y, por ejemplo, tener que gestionar el transporte de los mismos a un almacén central. Esta tesis podría ir acorde con la idea, que ya han dicho que será así, de que no haya alguien que te ataque y robe tus recursos (¿piratas??  ). El típico granjeo/farmeo, vaya.
Eso implicaría la necesidad de infraestructuras de transporte (puentes, carreteras, aeropuertos, puertos, etc.). La única opción lógica de que existan es el transporte de personas y mercancías, y personas inicialmente queda descartado.
Luego algo que no hemos tenido en cuenta pero que es factible: las sociedades/asociaciones. Lo pongo así porque no me refiero solo a empresas. Por ejemplo, yo estoy en un lado de un río y Pepita al otro, podríamos construir un puente a medias y cobrar por el transito del mismo. Imaginaros eso mismo en VB, construyendo un megapuerto entre todos y cobrando royalties según los aportes de cada uno.
Aquí si que podría entrar mas gente con la opción de comprar tiles a un precio barato que nunca generen nada pero que formen parte de esas sociedades y ese sea su valor añadido. Entonces si que podría despegar el juego y ampliarse con mucha mas gente.
Las posibilidades son infinitas, aunque creo que cada vez lo veo más difícil el que sea así. ¿Por qué?, pues porque ya habrían dicho algo en ese sentido y no ha habido ningún comentario al respecto.
No se qué opináis.
Edito: es más, si alguien conoce a devs, que les digan que puedo darles chopocientas ideas al respecto...


----------



## Visrul (8 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es... si se van a poder programar juegos y comportamientos en el juego... ¿en qué lenguaje se harán?
> 
> Pongamos un ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Esa sí que sería una idea muy buena y con futuro, sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## Pajirri (8 Mar 2021)

como el timo virtual ? yo eche 20€...y ahí esta...


----------



## Carlos1 (8 Mar 2021)

Tendrán que de alguna forma incentivar la inversión, la especulación, la compra venta de parcelas, arrendamientos, trading de tiles a través de alguna cripto, etc, etc, porque me parece a mi que el 99 % de los que estamos y estaremos metidos no tenemos ni pajolera idea de 3D, ni diseño, ni VR, ni gafas de esas molonas, ni cosas parecidas.

No me imagino construyendo ni media chabola.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Tendrán que de alguna forma incentivar la inversión, la especulación, la compra venta de parcelas, arrendamientos, trading de tiles a través de alguna cripto, etc, etc, porque me parece a mi que el 99 % de los que estamos y estaremos metidos no tenemos ni pajolera idea de 3D, ni diseño, ni VR, ni gafas de esas molonas, ni cosas parecidas.
> 
> No me imagino construyendo ni media chabola.



Entonces, o pones una casita preinstalada del juego o le compras a Don_Quijote el edificio que él ha diseñado, pagando ya sea con alguna cripto que se inventen, con essence, recursos, o con lo que os pongáis de acuerdo.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Hola, no encuentro ahora quién lo dijo de vosotros, pero comentaba alguien que seguramente todos los recursos que generemos se nos añadan a la cuenta. Pues en mi opinión, podría no ser así y, por ejemplo, tener que gestionar el transporte de los mismos a un almacén central. Esta tesis podría ir acorde con la idea, que ya han dicho que será así, de que no haya alguien que te ataque y robe tus recursos (¿piratas??  ). El típico granjeo/farmeo, vaya.
> Eso implicaría la necesidad de infraestructuras de transporte (puentes, carreteras, aeropuertos, puertos, etc.). La única opción lógica de que existan es el transporte de personas y mercancías, y personas inicialmente queda descartado.
> Luego algo que no hemos tenido en cuenta pero que es factible: las sociedades/asociaciones. Lo pongo así porque no me refiero solo a empresas. Por ejemplo, yo estoy en un lado de un río y Pepita al otro, podríamos construir un puente a medias y cobrar por el transito del mismo. Imaginaros eso mismo en VB, construyendo un megapuerto entre todos y cobrando royalties según los aportes de cada uno.
> Aquí si que podría entrar mas gente con la opción de comprar tiles a un precio barato que nunca generen nada pero que formen parte de esas sociedades y ese sea su valor añadido. Entonces si que podría despegar el juego y ampliarse con mucha mas gente.
> ...



Todas estas ideas que a todos se nos ocurren ya las tienen ellos seguro, y algunas más también. Pero empieza tu a darles esa chapa a los 300.000 usuarios que están actualmente, de los cuales 20.000 se te están quejando que tardan mucho en cobrar, otros 20.000 te preguntan cada día "when dubai" y otros tantos se quejan de que no cobran LIT-es. Ardua tarea (de meses) les quedan para que podamos vislumbrar hacia donde van a ir los tiros o por lo menos por donde van a comenzar estos. Esto va para muuy largo, así que, a _relajarssen_.


----------



## Kartal (8 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pero a ver que no me lees, he comprado a contracorriente porque me da igual, los lits y los lots, lo que quiero es recursos para poder construir y crecer sin tener que gastar luego.
> Lo que no me produzca lo venderé cuando se sepa, que no quiero estar cuidando mil terrenos a la vez , ni obligada a nada.
> 
> A mí del juego lo que me va a gustar es las competciones , pero nada de guerras, el buscar tesoros, las pistas, y mi terrenito, yo lo voy a disfrutar seguro.
> Ah pero también le voy a sacar algo de dinero, rica no espero hacerme, pero le queda mucho recorrido, quien sabe si no sacaremos una tajadita



Mi perfil de jugador se asemeja bastante al que describes en este mensaje. Solo quería darte un consejo: no te deshagas tan rápidamente de los terrenos que no te parecen productivos tras la implementación de los primeros recursos. Ya han dicho que van a haber muchos recursos y que se irán poniendo paulatinamente durante toda la Fase 2. Quizás un terreno te puede parecer muy poco productivo tras el primer reparto, pero si lo mantienes puede que cuando metan más recursos sea 'premiado' con uno incluso más valioso.


----------



## Carlos1 (8 Mar 2021)

La moda ahora mismo son parcelas en zonas de recursos naturales y las megaciudades.

Y lógicamente las capitales de ciudades que son las que primero se petan, yo tiraría por estos 3 tipos de parcelillas, ya si tienes unos leros sueltos por ahí me iría a lo más barateli de todo dando igual donde estén ubicadas, islas perdidas, países raros, etc.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Tendrán que de alguna forma incentivar la inversión, la especulación, la compra venta de parcelas, arrendamientos, trading de tiles a través de alguna cripto, etc, etc, porque me parece a mi que el 99 % de los que estamos y estaremos metidos no tenemos ni pajolera idea de 3D, ni diseño, ni VR, ni gafas de esas molonas, ni cosas parecidas.
> 
> No me imagino construyendo ni media chabola.



Pondrán un modo fácil para "edificios cuadrangulares" que podría ser más o menos así.



Si quieres algo más elaborado o curvilíneo, o un edificio basado en la forma de tu polla, entonces vendrá bien saber algo de 3D, aunque sea para configurar el 3D con el "peso" adecuado a E2. Lo de bajarse un modelo y subirlo sin más, estará más limitado, pues el formato no coinciderá del todo, o las texturas se descuadrarán, o algo saldrá mal.

Luego, después, me juego la piel, habrá páginas de modelos adecuados a E2.

Me imagino que algunas cosas habrá que subirlas a varias resoluciones... Para que se vean de lejos (sin detalles, baja resolución), y para cuando las tengas cerca (más peso, con detalles).

Digo yo, no sé.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Mar 2021)

Algo que a mí me suena mal es el hecho de no haber visto un TIMELINE más o menos exacto del proyecto.

En el mundo real, cualquier proyecto ambicioso debe planificarse. Pongamos que Opel quiere fabricar el nuevo modelo de Corsa. Hay un PLANING exacto, y elaborado, de cuándo debe estar el diseño terminado, cuando se fabricarán las matrices, cuándo es el SOP (voy a hablar con siglas yo también, ea, que no en vano me sé un montón, haré como si todo el mundo las conociera), cuando se harán las preseries, cuantos Q-Loops se harán, cuando comienza la comercialización, etcétera.

Podrá haber cambios en el PLANING, por supuesto, y situaciones imprevistas, o hay que ir ajustando... pero que un proyecto ambicioso salga adelante, debe planificarse. A mejor sea la planificación, más posibilidades de salir bien.
Cualquiera curtido en el sector privado sabe que así es como funciona el mundo. Lo improvisado, no vale para nada, a la larga, por falta de rumbo.

En este caso, yo no he visto un PLANING detallado de todo esto. Bueno sí, fases, ¿pero qué TIMELINE tiene este proyecto? No se sabe. Todo son vaguedades. Debería haber un planing de CERTEZAS.
Quizá lo haya, y sea sólo de uso interno. Quizá sea demasiado conservador, o demasiado optimista, y tienen miedo a publicarlo... O quizá no lo hay y van a matacaballo... No se sabe, pero el hecho de que no lo haya, o no sea público, a mí me inquieta.

Si yo fuera el presidente de E2 no hubiera tenido la desfachatez de pedir dinero sin publicarlo primero... claro que yo igual soy demasiado romántico y como de otra era con más respeto por la honorabilidad. Hoy en día el mundo se ha vuelto un lugar en el que los escrúpulos están desapareciendo... Quizá ya nada admita una solución.


----------



## Carlos1 (8 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pondrán un modo fácil para "edificios cuadrangulares" que podría ser más o menos así.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chulísimo el vídeo ese de DRONE ARENA EDITOR, parece fácil y todo, jjejejej. Si Earth2 tirase por ese lado y con mejor gráfica sería la bomba, terraformismo para novatos viejunos como yo y editores en modo básico para comenzar a trastear. Ver las tiles desde la superficie, en forma horizontal como en el vídeo sería guapísimo, echarle un ojo al vecino, tirar puentes, etc.


----------



## Kartal (8 Mar 2021)




----------



## BigJoe (9 Mar 2021)

Equipo sabeis de alguien que venda 750 tiles C1 en Madrid?

Conozco a alguien dispuesto a pagar mucho


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Equipo sabeis de alguien que venda 750 tiles C1 en Madrid?
> 
> Conozco a alguien dispuesto a pagar mucho



Lo cierto esque no. Mucho? Cuanto?


----------



## BigJoe (9 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Lo cierto esque no. Mucho? Cuanto?



Más de 7000 dólares seguro


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Más de 8000 dólares



Ostia. Madre mia como se deja tanto...


----------



## Jebediah (9 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Equipo sabeis de alguien que venda 750 tiles C1 en Madrid?
> 
> Conozco a alguien dispuesto a pagar mucho



No tiene más que mirar donde le interesa y hacer una puja. Por la mitad alguien seguro que le vende. Este que enlazo 573 tiles class 1 comprados por $94. Por $2.000 se los vende fijo.

Earth 2

Edito: El mismo usuario tiene este de 752 tile en la moncloa que pagó $272 (este es class 2)
Earth 2


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No tiene más que mirar donde le interesa y hacer una puja. Por la mitad alguien seguro que le vende. Este que enlazo 573 tiles class 1 comprados por $94. Por $2.000 se los vende fijo.
> 
> Earth 2
> 
> ...



Pero no es Moncloa, eso es aravaca

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (9 Mar 2021)

¿Cómo va la cosa? yo estoy hartita de los pumpeos, llevo 3 días que no puedo calcular cuanto tengo para calcular a su vez la mitad!
Que nos pongan el valor de la tierra! no el pumpeo

Y otra cosa
he cambiado de opinión, mira que no quería guerras, pero a dos los voy a machacar. Todo el oro va a ir para una espada lo primero, aunque no pueda construir. ya está bien!

Uno se me pone delante en* MI *playa y con todo el morro renombra su put* tile así "Las Mejores vistas" y lo pone a la venta a 30 veces!

Se me está inflando lo que no tengo, y eso que tengo paciencia, estoy viendo que al final sí va a ser un juego de guerra, ya está desatando mis instintos asesinos. GRRRRRRRR


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿Cómo va la cosa? yo estoy hartita de los pumpeos, llevo 3 días que no puedo calcular cuanto tengo para calcular a su vez la mitad!
> Que nos pongan el valor de la tierra! no el pumpeo
> 
> Y otra cosa
> ...



Es muy fácil joderlo , ponte delante en el agua, aunque podría empezar un pique épico.




Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (9 Mar 2021)

Voy a esperar a tener armas!!! y atacaré por todos los frente, le rodearé, que es un piolín !


----------



## mulleixion (9 Mar 2021)

Yo tengo varios amigos que tienen en España de 750 pero ya lo consulté y ninguno quiere vender... De hecho tienen IFEMA , Templo , Moncloa entre otras muchas cosas... Pero que va . Ni por esas. España va como un tiro en cuanto a ventas y luego el tema del AR pues ..


----------



## Kartal (9 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿Cómo va la cosa? yo estoy hartita de los pumpeos, llevo 3 días que no puedo calcular cuanto tengo para calcular a su vez la mitad!
> Que nos pongan el valor de la tierra! no el pumpeo
> 
> Y otra cosa
> ...



Tienes link a esa parcela? Igual te podemos ayudar


----------



## pepita (9 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Tienes link a esa parcela? Igual te podemos ayudar



jajaja, no hace falta, Te la pongo, como verás hay otro enano, que lo mismo"

Earth 2

PD: AH, pues no es un piolín, piolín es el otro, este es un caradura! Ahorraré para machacarle!


----------



## BigJoe (9 Mar 2021)

Hay una empresa en San Franciso que está literalmente copiando la idea y hasta el formato de su página web, es que los cabrones ni se cortan xDDD


----------



## BigJoe (9 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Desconozco si tendréis tiempo para verla completa pero de eso precisamente hablo en la conferencia que di ayer a XRSpain una de las comunidades más grandes de realidad virtual en España. Ya adelantaron algunos devs de que puede que exista esa posibilidad de alquiler de tu plot en la que inversores externos por ejemplo puedan estar interesados .



Dillon no fue el Co-Founder de Oculust Rift, creo una empresa similar a Oculus Rfit despues de dejar FB


----------



## mulleixion (9 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Dillon no fue el Co-Founder de Oculust Rift, creo una empresa similar a Oculus Rfit despues de dejar FB


----------



## mulleixion (9 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Dillon no fue el Co-Founder de Oculust Rift, creo una empresa similar a Oculus Rfit despues de dejar FB



What Dillon Seo did next: Oculus’ co-founder on combining VR with AI


----------



## mulleixion (9 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Dillon no fue el Co-Founder de Oculust Rift, creo una empresa similar a Oculus Rfit despues de dejar FB


----------



## BigJoe (9 Mar 2021)

Pues alguien nos está engañando?

*Oculus VR* es una compañía estadounidense que desarrolla tecnología de realidad virtual, fundada por Palmer Luckey, Brendan Iribe, Michael Antonov, Jack McCauley y Nate Mitchell en julio de 2012 en Irvine, California. Actualmente su sede se encuentra en Menlo Park. Oculus VR se especializa en productos de software y hardware de realidad virtual. 

No DIllon to be seen


----------



## BigJoe (9 Mar 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (9 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Pues alguien nos está engañando?
> 
> *Oculus VR* es una compañía estadounidense que desarrolla tecnología de realidad virtual, fundada por Palmer Luckey, Brendan Iribe, Michael Antonov, Jack McCauley y Nate Mitchell en julio de 2012 en Irvine, California. Actualmente su sede se encuentra en Menlo Park. Oculus VR se especializa en productos de software y hardware de realidad virtual.
> 
> No DIllon to be seen



Su propio linkedin. No aparecerá simplemente porque hay muchas caras NO visibles en la fundación. Incluso por supuesto inversores . Además el es CO-founder , no founder.


----------



## antoniussss (9 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Yo tengo varios amigos que tienen en España de 750 pero ya lo consulté y ninguno quiere vender... De hecho tienen IFEMA , Templo , Moncloa entre otras muchas cosas... Pero que va . Ni por esas. España va como un tiro en cuanto a ventas y luego el tema del AR pues ..




Bajo que argumento? Si van a eliminar todas las construcciones del hombre es lo mismo tenerlas en la colonia de chabolas del pozo del Tio Raimundo que en la casa del presidente del gobierno en moncloa.


----------



## Blackest (9 Mar 2021)

¿Como va el tema de Dubai? ¿Han implementado algun medio de pago adicional?

Con el pago directo con tarjeta a mi no me funciona


----------



## Kartal (9 Mar 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿Como va el tema de Dubai?



En menos de 72 horas aparecerá una cuenta atrás.


----------



## mulleixion (9 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Bajo que argumento? Si van a eliminar todas las construcciones del hombre es lo mismo tenerlas en la colonia de chabolas del pozo del Tio Raimundo que en la casa del presidente del gobierno en moncloa.



Bajo el argumento tan simple como el AR


----------



## antoniussss (9 Mar 2021)

que mierda es el AR? xD

Soy un simio retarded, no entiendo vuestras frases tan coloquiales


----------



## pepita (9 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> que mierda es el AR? xD
> 
> Soy un simio retarded, no entiendo vuestras frases tan coloquiales



Debe ser el "programa de Ana Rosa"


----------



## Le Fanu (9 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Hay una empresa en San Franciso que está literalmente copiando la idea y hasta el formato de su página web, es que los cabrones ni se cortan xDDD
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 592542



Hasta done tengo entendido, Vpark es anterior a Earth 2. Pero sí es cierto que como no han tenido tanto éxito en sus inicios, han ido remodelando la plataforma para asemejarla a Earth 2.



antoniussss dijo:


> que mierda es el AR? xD
> 
> Soy un simio retarded, no entiendo vuestras frases tan coloquiales



A grosso modo: 

AR - Augmented Reality, que se basa en añadir una capa digital a la realidad, estilo Pokemon Go o lo que hacen en los informativos y en el tiempo cuando añaden algunos gráficos
VR - Virtual Reality, que es una representación completamente virtual


----------



## mulleixion (9 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> que mierda es el AR? xD
> 
> Soy un simio retarded, no entiendo vuestras frases tan coloquiales



Ya existe. Se basa a efectos generales a que si vives en gran Vía y vas por la calle con unas gafas de AR o incluso con el móvil , tienes una "segunda visión" de la realidad. En este caso mientras sin las gafas puedes ver Primark de Gran Vía , con ellas puedes ver una construcción distinta con determinada publicidad o distintas cosas en su interior que nada tenga que ver con la ropa. Por ejemplo. 


O ver una campaña publicitaria en una pared y que con las gafas veas otra cosa totalmente distinta.


----------



## Kartal (9 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Desconozco si tendréis tiempo para verla completa pero de eso precisamente hablo en la conferencia que di ayer a XRSpain una de las comunidades más grandes de realidad virtual en España. Ya adelantaron algunos devs de que puede que exista esa posibilidad de alquiler de tu plot en la que inversores externos por ejemplo puedan estar interesados .



Buenísimo el Stream, muchísimas gracias por el aporte. Debería ser de obligado visionado para los que tienen tantas dudas sobre el proyecto.


----------



## Carlos1 (9 Mar 2021)

Espero que en las parecelillas podamos hacer cosicas como estas:


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Mar 2021)

Creo que he encontrado un pequeño bug. A mí me parece un mapa de alturas que se les ha colado.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Mar 2021)

Otro....


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Mar 2021)

Y otro:


----------



## talosweb (9 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Debe ser el "programa de Ana Rosa"



Jajajjaa, me has hecho reír. 

Mis dies


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Mar 2021)




----------



## pepita (9 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 592965




Hace unos días había una zona donde estaban probando el teletransporte, o eso parecía, entrabas y salías en otras zonas, y se entraba por un cuadradito así


----------



## mulleixion (9 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Espero que en las parecelillas podamos hacer cosicas como estas:



En mi entrevista a Ferrán , su desarrollador , me dijo que DRONE le ayudaría a plasmar el estilo de construcción en E2 pero que sería totalmente distinto . Imagino que el árbol tecnológico tendrá algo que ver.


----------



## pepita (9 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Desconozco si tendréis tiempo para verla completa pero de eso precisamente hablo en la conferencia que di ayer a XRSpain una de las comunidades más grandes de realidad virtual en España. Ya adelantaron algunos devs de que puede que exista esa posibilidad de alquiler de tu plot en la que inversores externos por ejemplo puedan estar interesados .




Bien vendido , pero un poco subidito te veo, ya veremos lo que pasa en adelante donde compraron los forocheros, dale tiempo, que no lo sabeís todo todavía, 

Para poner ese video en este foro igual deberías haber "recortado" alguna parte, 

Y veo que evades ciertas cosas que no te interesa contar.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Bien vendido , pero un poco subidito te veo, ya veremos lo que pasa en adelante donde compraron los forocheros, dale tiempo, que no lo sabeís todo todavía,
> 
> Para poner ese video en este foro igual deberías haber "recortado" alguna parte,
> 
> Y veo que evades ciertas cosas que no te interesa contar.




Yo vi unos segundos el otro día.
Se decía en la parte que puse que un tile son 10 metros cuadrados y apagué el video.

Un tile son 100 metros cuadrados, si el lateral es de 10 metros.


----------



## BigJoe (9 Mar 2021)

Ayyy mi madre ya empezamos


----------



## pepita (9 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Ayyy mi madre ya empezamos



Échale un vistazo a la displicencia y superioridad al hablar de sus potenciales "clientes de Burbuja"

Minuto 1:20 :00


----------



## Silverado72 (9 Mar 2021)

"Una chorradilla", je,je, si hubiera dicho una "Villa Paco" le hubieramos entendido mejor.


----------



## BigJoe (9 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Échale un vistazo a la displicencia y superioridad al hablar de sus potenciales "clientes de Burbuja"
> 
> Minuto 1:20 :00



¿Sinceramente? No me ofende. Hay miles de personas ahí fuera que directamente se reíran de todo E2 en su conjunto.

El necesita vender lo suyo, hacer publicidad de su megaciudad y vendersela a inversores, que para ello ponga abajo otros proyectos no da buena imagen, pero vaya que tampoco ha sido una crítica visceral. No me creo que de verdad te haya molestado tanto.

Yo creo que el que no quiere entender que no hace falta "Planificacíon central" de ninguna mente brillante, que no hay nada que maximice recursos como el interesés mutuo de muchos invididuos que libremente van intercambiando bienes para el beneficio de todos buscando el propio sin ninguna "Mente colmena". Creer en megaciudades es creer en planificación central. Que mientras el piensa que Wakanda y Ghana son megaicudades, el mercado libremente, está eligiendo a países pequeños en Europa como Vaticano o Mónaco ser las primeras grandes "megaciduades" con incrementos del 999999% de lo inveritdo en menos de tres meses. 

Peor me parece cuando les miente a la cara hablando de la inutilidad de tener tiles en playas paradisíacas y de turistas, el piensa que somos unos foreros anarquicos y yo que el no quiere entender qué es la realidad aumentada vs realidad virtual, está en su rollo.

AR = Beneficios en zonas con mucho tráfico en E1 en países del primer mundo a través de publicidad y alquiler de tiles, medio plazo.
VR = Beneficios d eotros tipos, minado, recursos, y quizá megaciudades (que competiran entre ellas) largo plazo

A ver si Shane saca ya la puñetera cuenta atrás y nos distraemos con algo importante xD


----------



## pepita (9 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> ¿Sinceramente? No me ofende. Hay miles de personas ahí fuera que directamente se reíran de todo E2 en su conjunto.
> 
> El necesita vender lo suyo, hacer publicidad de su megaciudad y vendersela a inversores, *que para ello ponga abajo otros proyectos no da buena imagen*, pero vaya que tampoco ha sido una crítica visceral. No me creo que de verdad te haya molestado tanto.




No, no la da 

Para quien no tenga ni idea está bien el video, vaya,

En fin, yo no me ofendo personalmente en un foro, pero hombre, poner esto AQUÏ, es un poco...


----------



## Kartal (10 Mar 2021)

Pues a mí me parece una publicidad muy buena de Villa Burbuja, aunque no sea intencionada. Nuestro secarral ha aparecido precisamente al entrar en el perfil de Ney's Land, a quien acababa de presentar como uno de los inversores TOP de España.


----------



## BigJoe (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, no la da, tanto tiempo en Earth2 ¿y no sabes cómo se llama el OJO de no sé qué? ¿de verdad?
> 
> Para quien no tenga ni idea está bien el video, vaya,
> 
> En fin, yo no me ofendo personalmente en un foro, pero hombre, poner esto AQUÏ, es un poco...



Si, si que lo es, para que nos vamos a engañar.


----------



## pepita (10 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues a mí me parece una publicidad muy buena de Villa Burbuja, aunque no sea intencionada. Nuestro secarral ha aparecido precisamente al entrar en el perfil de Ney's Land, a quien acababa de presentar como uno de los inversores TOP de España.



Hombre si tiene unos millones de seguidores, sí, que hablen de nosotros aunque sea mal!

y el puffffff en plan pedorreta al enseñar nuestro pueblo Paco? jajaja

En estas "himbersiones" no es mas listo quien antes entra, el mas listo es el que sabe cuando salir, ya veremos!


----------



## BigJoe (10 Mar 2021)

Otra cosa en donde miente es en todo el tema del surgimiento en Forocoches. solo he visto dos hilos en FC al respecto, uno con 14 mensajes, de diciembre, la mayoría en coña.

Y el otro donde el título reza "pelotazo" y son 14 páginas de lsa cuales 10 son gente riendose del proyecto.

Teniendo en cuenta que somos 1/20 de FC, la recepción en este foro ha sido MUCHO mejor y mayor en proporción a la de ese foro donde, me juego la cuneta, proviene este usuario.


----------



## pepita (10 Mar 2021)

pero vaya no me ha molestado tanto, sólo le he dicho que está un poco "subidito"


----------



## Kartal (10 Mar 2021)

Oye pues acabo de mirar el TOP-50 de España y como mínimo he reconocido a 4 ciudadanos de Villa Burbuja. Igual no somos la ciudad mejor planificada, pero en carisma no tenemos nada que envidiar a otras.


----------



## pepita (10 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Oye pues acabo de mirar el TOP-50 de España y como mínimo he reconocido a 4 ciudadanos de Villa Burbuja. Igual no somos la ciudad mejor planificada, pero en carisma no tenemos nada que envidiar a otras.



El mejor pueblo de Earth2, aunque nos peleemos, somos del mismo pueblo y nos acabaremos entendiendo


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

¿Como que no tenemos proyecto detrás?

Yo mismamente espero construir "La Sagra" en Villa Burbuja, un excelente complejo de campos de concentración y de exterminio para dar alojamiento a los futuros haters de mierda como estos youtubers.

-LaSagra Birkenau I

-LaSagra Birkenau II


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Bien vendido , pero un poco subidito te veo, ya veremos lo que pasa en adelante donde compraron los forocheros, dale tiempo, que no lo sabeís todo todavía,
> 
> Para poner ese video en este foro igual deberías haber "recortado" alguna parte,
> 
> Y veo que evades ciertas cosas que no te interesa contar.




Una opinión objetiva puedo entenderla perfectamente . Ya el intento de ataque personal ... Como que no te la compro. 

Mucho menos aún sin fundamento alguno.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, no la da
> 
> Para quien no tenga ni idea está bien el video, vaya,
> 
> En fin, yo no me ofendo personalmente en un foro, pero hombre, poner esto AQUÏ, es un poco...



En realidad si te ofende la opinión democrática es problema tuyo realmente. 

Donde otros como @Kartal ven un buen video en ámbitos generales otros verán lo que les interesa. 


El que imparte la conferencia da su punto de vista , si no te gusta , haz una conferencia y da el tuyo. 

En ninguno de mis comentarios he mentido ni en la información que he dado tampoco. En los casos que no lo tengo claro añado el supuestamente o directamente no confirmo. 


Las megaciudades ( quitando las ciudades de E1 ) que se han creado y han triunfado , su aspecto general es el aspecto ordenado y cuadriculado. 


Y esa es la verdad a día de hoy.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Otra cosa en donde miente es en todo el tema del surgimiento en Forocoches. solo he visto dos hilos en FC al respecto, uno con 14 mensajes, de diciembre, la mayoría en coña.
> 
> Y el otro donde el título reza "pelotazo" y son 14 páginas de lsa cuales 10 son gente riendose del proyecto.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que somos 1/20 de FC, la recepción en este foro ha sido MUCHO mejor y mayor en proporción a la de ese foro donde, me juego la cuneta, proviene este usuario.



Al igual que en lo de Dillon sigues columpiandote. ForoCoches se instaló en Nauru al principio cuando salió E2 y su punto de encuentro era Telegram con alrededor de 100 y algo usuarios. 

Mi información la contrasto no la tiro al vuelo.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> ¿Sinceramente? No me ofende. Hay miles de personas ahí fuera que directamente se reíran de todo E2 en su conjunto.
> 
> El necesita vender lo suyo, hacer publicidad de su megaciudad y vendersela a inversores, que para ello ponga abajo otros proyectos no da buena imagen, pero vaya que tampoco ha sido una crítica visceral. No me creo que de verdad te haya molestado tanto.
> 
> ...




Nuevamente aunque sea tu opinión, los datos que quieras dar contrástalos . Yo en mis comentarios frecuento tener todo lo que digo atado.


No parais de repetir que las megaciudades estructurizadas no tienen por que servir etc etc...Bueno, pues como yo le hice una entrevista al desarrollador español te adjunto directamente un extracto de mi entrevista con el

Entonces aunque el desarrollador te confirme que la estructura tendrá su valor, ¿ Te sirve o tampoco ?


Cada uno tiene su opinión personal de las cosas y al igual que como vosotros piensa mucha gente como pienso yo tambien. 

Si no fuese asi el 99% de las megaciudades formadas no tendrian estructuras tan claras. Si alguno no sabe encajarlas perfecto, que me lo diga desde el respeto, que yo no he faltado el respeto a nadie , me he limitado a dar mi opinion mejor o peor de una de las zonas que he encontrado, al igual que la he dado a lo largo del video en otras megaciudades.

No me he limitado en el video de dos horas a hablar de Villa Burbuja XD


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> ¿Sinceramente? No me ofende. Hay miles de personas ahí fuera que directamente se reíran de todo E2 en su conjunto.
> 
> El necesita vender lo suyo, hacer publicidad de su megaciudad y vendersela a inversores, que para ello ponga abajo otros proyectos no da buena imagen, pero vaya que tampoco ha sido una crítica visceral. No me creo que de verdad te haya molestado tanto.
> 
> ...




Y ¿En cual según tú esta Villa Burbuja actualmente segun tu punto de vista, por supuesto ? 

AR según tu definición de AR se sale. Ni tiene mucho tráfico , ni es un pais del primer mundo. Por cierto AR es seguramente lo que se implemente en última instancia. Confirmaron que lo primero en implementar es el VR aunque tambien les gustaría contar con el AR ( dicho por Shane )

VR = No me he estudiado vuestra zona sobre minado y recursos. Pero basandonos en las tiles vendidas en la zona , no es una megaciudad. Si me dices que es un pueblo o una ciudad aun. Pero no representa la base sentada de multitud de personas en compra.Y esto nuevamente, no es a largo plazo, es mas cercano que el AR ( haciendo referencia a lo dicho por los desarrolladores. )


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

Ya me he estudiado la zona. Habeis comprado bastante mas lejos de un paso fronterizo de Egipto , pero en Libia . 

Literalmente ahi no hay nada, ni es zona turistica en E1 ni siquiera. Además tampoco es una zona de recursos ni ahi ni en el area colindante. Bueno , sabiendo por la captura que le he pasado a @BigJoe que: 

1. Las megaciudades estructurizadas tendran su importancia.
2. La zona no es turística en E1
3. Los compradores de la zona son pocos en relaciones a ciudades de E1 y megaciudades creadas.

@pepita @BigJoe ¿ En qué estoy mintiendo exactamente ? Ahora me argumentais si quereis y podeis todo lo mencionado anteriormente.

Tal y como argumenté ya hace algunas semanas a otros usuarios eso de soltar la piedra y esconder la mano porque no me gusta lo que han dicho de lo mio esta muy bien, siempre y cuando argumentes con DATOS REALES , CONVERSACIONES CON DESARROLLADORES, INFORMACION CONTRASTADA tu opinión. 


@pepita Venga pepita que como veo que estas animada a los descalificativos , no me voy a centrar en hacer lo mismo ni en argumentar tu perfil de compra de 1 tile suelta , 2 tiles sueltas , 1 tile, 2 tiles... Al igual que tampoco voy a entrar en lo de "aqui no es quien entra si no en quien sale antes ".


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues a mí me parece una publicidad muy buena de Villa Burbuja, aunque no sea intencionada. Nuestro secarral ha aparecido precisamente al entrar en el perfil de Ney's Land, a quien acababa de presentar como uno de los inversores TOP de España.



Creo que es la opinión mas objetiva del resto de comentarios. Independientemente de que tengas tu parcela en Villa Burbuja ves el lado bueno . 

Como ya habia comentado a otros usuarios mas ofendidos, he hablado de otras megaciudades. 


Desde mi lógica y con la información que tanto yo como otros usuarios disponemos no nos parece una compra acertada o atractiva. Y es una opinión más. 

Pero eh, aqui cada uno es libre de comprar donde quiera y de decir lo que quiera, eso si, argumentando. Creo que he argumentado mi punto de vista, capturas, conversaciones y pruebas. 

Llamarme mentiroso asi por que si, ya eso no. Precisamente porque es algo en lo que yo mismo soy tajante.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> ¿Sinceramente? No me ofende. Hay miles de personas ahí fuera que directamente se reíran de todo E2 en su conjunto.
> 
> El necesita vender lo suyo, hacer publicidad de su megaciudad y vendersela a inversores, que para ello ponga abajo otros proyectos no da buena imagen, pero vaya que tampoco ha sido una crítica visceral. No me creo que de verdad te haya molestado tanto.
> 
> ...




Nuevamente careces de toda o de parte de la información. Paises pequeños de esas caracteristicas NO TODOS se revalorizan tanto. Su revalorizacion esta basada en que al ser tan pequeño es muy facil completar el pais entero y llenarlo. Es decir, en Mónaco practicamente no hay tiles disponibles quitando zonas alejadas del mar.

Bien. Dicho esto y si miras la captura adjunta, dices ¿ Por qué se vende tan caro en Mónaco ? Por la misma exclusividad que representa en E1. 

Pero tambien presenta una gran desventaja en "jugabilidad" . Asi como en inversión es un MUY BUEN ACTIVO , en jugabilidad no la presenta. Jamás subirá de Class 1 por que para ello debes alcanzar un número mayor de tiles vendidas ( En torno a las 100.000 tiles vendidas ) . 

Pros de Class 1 ( ACTUALMENTE ) :+ LIT + Valor en mercado
Contras de Class 1 ( ACTUALMENTE ) : En el último Faq actualizado dijeron que a mayor clase mayor posibilidad de recursos . Esto tiene un significado claro, si se invierte mucho mas dinero en un pais que en otro, toda esa revalorización de clase tiene que generar más. No es lo mismo que compres a 1$ Class 2 que comprar a 50$ Class 3.


----------



## BigJoe (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Nuevamente careces de toda o de parte de la información. Paises pequeños de esas caracteristicas NO TODOS se revalorizan tanto. Su revalorizacion esta basada en que al ser tan pequeño es muy facil completar el pais entero y llenarlo. Es decir, en Mónaco practicamente no hay tiles disponibles quitando zonas alejadas del mar.
> 
> Bien. Dicho esto y si miras la captura adjunta, dices ¿ Por qué se vende tan caro en Mónaco ? Por la misma exclusividad que representa en E1.
> 
> ...



Veo cinco citas tuyas y nisiquiera me he tomado el café xDDD

Tienes razón no todos los países por ser pequeños se revalorizan, el mercado está apostando países pequeños en el primer mundo, y preferiblemente sin línea de costa.

Lo que dices, que comparto, no invalida lo que dije, se está demostrando que la conducta del mercado es la apuesta por ocupar todas las tiles de eses países, cuya revalorización es inaudita, y muestra como es mejor opción apostar por una megaciudad orgánica que una megaciduad planfiicada.

Y como si tienes una teoría te tiene que funcioanr la capacidad predictiva mi mi apuesta es que ahora Andoraa será la nueva San Marina, nunca llegará a ser como el Vaticano pero su crecimiento será muy superior a cualquier megaciudad,

Puede que tengas razón en jugabilidad, pero es que yo admito que me estoy centrado más en inversor que en jugador (lo cual que no quiere decir que no quiera por supuesto jugaro, siendo un frikazo de los videojuegos), lo que humildemente creo que va a dar rentabilidad a corto-medio plazo es la compraventa o alquiler de tiles en lugares míticos de E1 con mucha densidad de tráfico y mcuho poder adquisitivo.


----------



## BigJoe (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Al igual que en lo de Dillon sigues columpiandote. ForoCoches se instaló en Nauru al principio cuando salió E2 y su punto de encuentro era Telegram con alrededor de 100 y algo usuarios.
> 
> Mi información la contrasto no la tiro al vuelo.



No creo que sea lo mismo decir Forocoches que usuarios de Forocoches que hiceiron un Telegram y allí empezaron, yo me limito ajuzgar la recepción de E2 en Burbuja vs FOrocoches por los comentarios y actividad de los usuarios de ambos foros EN ambos foros, y sigo insistiendo, si visitas los dos foros y buscas "Earth 2" en uno tienes a gente riéndose del proyecto, que si churros, que si "ni con tu dinero" y al otro compartiendo información, codigos, datos, propiedads y una VillaPaco bien maja, con mucha más actividad añado siendo muchos menos.

Creo que tu comentario sobre Villa Burbuja en ese vídeo ha sido el ejemplo más excelso de tirar cosas "al vuelo" sin filtrar.


----------



## Kartal (10 Mar 2021)

Bueno en lo de los recursos está por ver cómo se implementa, no tenemos árboles pero si googleas un poco enseguida te encuentras esto:

"La economía de *Libia* es una de las más fuertes de África, gracias a sus grandes reservas de *petróleo y gas natural* de la mejor calidad."

"Libia: el país con la mayor cantidad de reservas de petróleo en África no puede usar su riqueza. Antes de que surgiera la guerra, los recursos de hidrocarburos de Libia representaban aproximadamente el 70% del ingreso nacional, el 93% de los ingresos del Gobierno y más del 90% de las exportaciones, cuando se producía a plena capacidad."


Igual nos llevamos una sorpresita en el reparto de recursos si lo hacen a nivel nacional. En el vídeo mencionas que si demuestras con información de Google que hay cierto recurso en tu parcela lo pueden implementar. Además del elemento aleatorio ya confirmado. Por eso mejor no ser muy tajantes en cosas que están por ver, quizás haya más recursos en Butnan que en Skopje. Aquí estaremos para verlo, y como la mayoría hablamos español nos entenderemos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Échale un vistazo a la displicencia y superioridad al hablar de sus potenciales "clientes de Burbuja"
> 
> Minuto 1:20 :00



Estoy gratamente sorprendido de que conozcas y uses un término como "displicencia".

Sobre todo esto:
Los comentarios que hagan los desarrolladores en un chat no tienen ninguna validez ni credibilidad.
Sólo los comunicados oficiales lo tienen...


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿Como que no tenemos proyecto detrás?
> 
> Yo mismamente espero construir "La Sagra" en Villa Burbuja, un excelente complejo de campos de concentración y de exterminio para dar alojamiento a los futuros haters de mierda como estos youtubers.
> 
> ...



Hay que entender que el humor burbujarra no está al alcance de todo el mundo...

Yo lo entiendo. La gente de otras plataformas, FC, Discord, Twitter, vienen de otra dimensión del existir... Lo políticamente correcto, el mesianismo buenrollista, el leninismo actualizado, el luteranismo digital, etcétera... Eso es lo que conocen. Sácalos de ahí, y todo les parece extraño y peligroso, como un animal desconocido.
Algo tan anárquico y libre como burbuja es difícil de entender para la mayor parte de personas...


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> pero vaya no me ha molestado tanto, sólo le he dicho que está un poco "subidito"



Estás a un pelo de coño de que te vomiten el trol, trol gñé.


----------



## BigJoe (10 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Bueno en lo de los recursos está por ver cómo se implementa, no tenemos árboles pero si googleas un poco enseguida te encuentras esto:
> 
> "La economía de *Libia* es una de las más fuertes de África, gracias a sus grandes reservas de *petróleo y gas natural* de la mejor calidad."
> 
> ...



Y no solo eso, que también, es que hasta la ARENA es un potencial recurso indispensable para la construcción.


----------



## Jebediah (10 Mar 2021)

Joder falto una noche y ya se desmadra esto con 4 páginas de _salseo._


----------



## Kartal (10 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sobre todo esto:
> Los comentarios que hagan los desarrolladores en un chat no tienen ninguna validez ni credibilidad.
> Sólo los comunicados oficiales lo tienen...



Hombre, algo de credibilidad sí se merecen cuando lo que han dicho en ese chat luego a los pocos días ha aparecido confirmado en un anuncio oficial. No hablan por hablar como hacemos nosotros por aquí.


----------



## Margaret Facher (10 Mar 2021)

Hola,

Quizá no os suene mi nick ni el avatar, soy de esas personas que os lee pero no suele intervenir.

Los que vienen de Forocoches con síndrome Mesiánico a dar lecciones que se vuelvan por donde han venido, aquí había muy buen rollo antes de vuestra llegada.

Ah, por cierto, Earth 2 ha llegado a un acuerdo con una compañía europea de outsourcing de atención al cliente afincada en Holanda, va a cambiar su modo de gestionar tickets 180 grados, saludos y buen foro, os lo digo antes que Shane, y que ningún Youtuber, ya veremos si en este hilo solo se dicen "magufadas".


----------



## pepita (10 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Y otro:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 592946



Don Quijote, pero ponnos alguna coordenada para verlo, que no voy a tener mucho tiempo para andar buscando


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Estoy gratamente sorprendido de que conozcas y uses un término como "displicencia".
> 
> Sobre todo esto:
> Los comentarios que hagan los desarrolladores en un chat no tienen ninguna validez ni credibilidad.
> Sólo los comunicados oficiales lo tienen...



Venga. Otra mentira más. La entrevista que yo le hice fue una entrevista , no una charla entre amigos. De hecho mis preguntas , las tuvo que pasar al resto del equipo para que le filtrasen sus respuestas.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Bueno en lo de los recursos está por ver cómo se implementa, no tenemos árboles pero si googleas un poco enseguida te encuentras esto:
> 
> "La economía de *Libia* es una de las más fuertes de África, gracias a sus grandes reservas de *petróleo y gas natural* de la mejor calidad."
> 
> ...



Todo eso lo sabemos y claro que Libia tiene recursos como país pero hablando de zona , donde estáis situados , no. Y Wolfgang como sabrás , confirmo que : Aunque el recurso de entre de forma aleatoria , aquellos usuarios que estén situados en las zonas concretas recibirán más recurso de lo que ahí haya. Es decir , el que ha comprado justo encima del bosque recibiría más madera que el que ha comprado desierto. A eso me refería , a que como zona , carece de recurso. 

Yendo a lo de North macedonia , Expo City está hecho ahí obviando el tema de los recursos , por supuesto , porque busca la anexión a central + Techopia de Alpha Kingdom. Eso sobrevolando , que si nos metemos al número de tiles vendídas....


----------



## Kartal (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Todo eso lo sabemos y claro que Libia tiene recursos como país pero hablando de zona , donde estáis situados , no. Y Wolfgang como sabrás , confirmo que : Aunque el recurso de entre de forma aleatoria , aquellos usuarios que estén situados en las zonas concretas recibirán más recurso de lo que ahí haya. Es decir , el que ha comprado justo encima del bosque recibiría más madera que el que ha comprado desierto. A eso me refería , a que como zona , carece de recurso.
> 
> Yendo a lo de North macedonia , Expo City está hecho ahí obviando el tema de los recursos , por supuesto , porque busca la anexión a central + Techopia de Alpha Kingdom. Eso sobrevolando , que si nos metemos al número de tiles vendídas....



Si entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero en ese stream curiosamente tu discurso cambia un poco cuando hablas de OASIS MegaCity y sus recursos, ahí parece que ya no importa tanto la zona, y mira que en el fondo no son tan diferentes ambos terrenos.

Y te lo digo desde el buen rollo y como inversor tanto de Villa Burbuja, como de Expo City, de OASIS y otras. Mi consejo es no ser tan tajante con cosas que todavía están por ver. Yo también vi el stream en el que Wolfgang habla de los recursos, y dijo que las minas de oro actuales tendrían más posibilidad de sacar ese recurso, pero que el componente aleatorio existiría.

No es por defender a Villa Burbuja a capa y espada, yo estoy aquí por el compañerismo, no por la localización. Pero de ahí a decir que aquí no hay recursos, pues eso ya lo veremos dentro de unos meses. Lo que sí han confirmado es que cada parcela será productiva, hasta las que están en el mar.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Veo cinco citas tuyas y nisiquiera me he tomado el café xDDD
> 
> Tienes razón no todos los países por ser pequeños se revalorizan, el mercado está apostando países pequeños en el primer mundo, y preferiblemente sin línea de costa.
> 
> ...




Te estás centrando en la inversión y por lo que leo por aquí no eres el único de los burbujeros. 


Y eso , que anoche lo hablaba con algunos compañeros figura tal que así: 

" Bueno , yo también les entiendo , al final no estás hablando como a ellos les gustaría de la zona en la que han comprado . Cuando vean que como inversores no es la zona de mejor inversión y que como jugadores muchos se desmarcaran de la zona por el simple hecho de que vinieron a invertir y no a crear , aunque vean que tienes razón , no te la darán. Se morderan los huevos y te seguirán diciendo que es Villaburbuja y que tienen un proyecto detrás. " 


Y es así , yo en la conferencia o charla , como lo quieras llamar , la hice sobre la marcha. No había nada preparado pero hablo de lo que conozco respecto a Earth 2. Y desde el aspecto inversor , o desde el aspecto jugabilidad esa no es una zona buena. Jamás quise entrar en confrontaciones pero por alusiones toca. 

Como inversión , megaciudades o ciudades de E1 es una buena inversión . Demostrado en cualquier marketplace. 

Como jugabilidad , que es lo que tenéis para ofrecerme si llego con una buena cartera y quiero jugar . Un mapa con Photoshop y alguno que otro que maneja herramientas de creación 3D . 

Lo siento pero no te lo compro amigo. Por no tener , ni siquiera estáis registrados como megaciudad oficial que puede parecer una tontería pero necesitas 150 usuarios , página web , explicación del proyecto , logotipo... 

Bueno , quizá no sea mucho pero algo es. Algo con lo que alguien , inversor o jugador , tiene más confianza que con simplemente decir : 

- No mira , estamos aquí unos cuantos usuarios que hemos comprado aquí porque aquí nos ha dado la gana. Desconocemos por qué aquí y no allá , y tampoco te puedo prometer carreteras o avenidas o zonas principales por qué básicamente no nos creemos la "mente colmena" o que la estructura tenga algún sentido..


Pues ale la perra gorda para vosotros. ¿ Que ahora no os vale y preferís seguir con el orgullo y descalificaciones ? Ey perfecto que aquí nadie obliga a comprar en ninguna parte. 

Veremos eso de " el que gana es el que sabe cuándo salir " . Me gustará ver cómo salís de allí los que lo hagáis y a qué precio.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Si entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero en ese stream curiosamente tu discurso cambia un poco cuando hablas de OASIS MegaCity y sus recursos, ahí parece que ya no importa tanto la zona, y mira que en el fondo no son tan diferentes ambos terrenos.
> 
> Y te lo digo desde el buen rollo y como inversor tanto de Villa Burbuja, como de Expo City, de OASIS y otras. Mi consejo es no ser tan tajante con cosas que todavía están por ver. Yo también vi el stream en el que Wolfgang habla de los recursos, y dijo que las minas de oro actuales tendrían más posibilidad de sacar ese recurso, pero que el componente aleatorio existiría.
> 
> No es por defender a Villa Burbuja a capa y espada, yo estoy aquí por el compañerismo, no por la localización. Pero de ahí a decir que aquí no hay recursos, pues eso ya lo veremos dentro de unos meses. Lo que sí han confirmado es que cada parcela será productiva, hasta las que están en el mar.




Oasis fue la primera megaciudad que hicimos entre un compañero y yo. Mucho antes que todo esto que ahora sabemos. Si te fijas tampoco tiene estructura porque , es una megaciudad si , pero tampoco sabemos cómo podremos hacerlo ahí y por supuesto la confirmación de Ferrán es posterior a su creación. 


En Oasis jamás hemos vendido que tenemos recursos como zona. De hecho la megaciudad está creada sobre la capital de Chad , el río y parte de Camerún . Oasis tiene unos puntos de recursos en su Discord que si te acercas podrás verlos. 

Chad es uno de los primeros países exportadores de petróleo y cuando hablamos de recursos compramos en Logone por ejemplo. 

Es decir , hablando de recursos , si nos basamos donde está tirado Oasis , no hay , es la capital. Pero cuando la gente entra a Oasis y pregunta , lo decimos todo. Esto es el proyecto y si quieres recursos tienes madera por si pudiese hacer falta en la reserva natural de Camerún y petróleo en Logone y Beno ( Chad ) y tenemos un listado con coordenadas que ya he pasado por aquí alguna vez. Por lo que mi discurso no cambia en absoluto.

De hecho , creo que incluso Oasis lo omito en los ejemplos. Y es posiblemente donde mayor número de tiles tenga. Por ello y aprendiendo de los fallos fui diversificando otras inversiones.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

Y nuevamente como ya me esperaba , poca argumentacion respecto a lo que he explicado en mis anteriores citas donde con pelos y señales he argumentado cada una de vuestras citas en las que os ofendeis con mucha facilidad. 

Dar la razón , a pesar de que se aporten pruebas , como todo ser humano cabezón mejor omitirlo. 

Es mejor atacar solo por qué han hecho comentarios que me han disgustado de mi inversión. 

Aún te espero @pepita . Que se te hincharon para juzgar en el vídeo pero a la hora de rebatir mejor girar rotonda. 

Por lo menos se que algunos usuarios de aquí , han entendido que hay ciertas cosas en las que igual hacían mal antes y ahora han corregido el modo de inversión . Sea para ganar dinero o para jugar. 

Desde luego mínimo ya hay dos usuarios aquí que vienen solo por el dinero. Ahora a pensar que si además de la poca estructura , van a vender en futuros , te comes un vecino totalmente random que si tienes una idea concreta de construcción , el hará lo que le salga de los huevos.

A ver si esto tampoco se entiende.


----------



## pepita (10 Mar 2021)

Me resulta un poco aburrido tanta charla para 3 frases que te he dedicado, te las voy a repetir:


*1 -- Bien vendido , pero un poco subidito te veo, ya veremos lo que pasa en adelante donde compraron los forocheros, dale tiempo, que no lo sabeís todo todavía,*
Me rearfirmo, clase 1, entre unos cuantos "líderes" os habeis montado la pelicula de que no vale nada y lo habeis hundido, pero queda mucha gente por entrar, de momento las coordenadas de recursos apuntan en esa isla mas que en ninguna otra zona del mapa

*2 - Para poner ese video en este foro igual deberías haber "recortado" alguna parte,

SUBIDITO* Hombre, ese* puf pedorreta*, ese estos son como forocoches que se ponen en un sitio y *ahí ya no quiere ir nadie*.
Ese no tienen nada ni recursos (se ve que no conoces Libia, su suelo, y donde se encuentra). En muchos kms no hay luz mas brillante, pero fíjate que nos la suda, que no hemos ido por ahí a publicitarnos, seguro que hay poquitas ciudades que tengan hasta el registro de sus habitantes para poder ponernos de acuerdo, ya veremos cómo lo haceis vosotros.

*3 - Y veo que evades ciertas cosas que no te interesa contar.*

Me reafirmo totalmente , pero ya me aburro

No dediques mucho tiempo a mirar mis "propiedades" ya he dicho varias veces que son una basura, no me va la vida en ello, si mañana cierran me dará mas pena por el entretenimiento que pierdo, pero tu tienes una `probabilidad alta de llevarte un buen chasco sin que cierren.


----------



## BigJoe (10 Mar 2021)

Alucino, quien se vende como fudnador de un poryecto participativo y comunitario solo está creando discordia en un hilo donde había un buen rollo increíble.... Yo a lo mío.

Esto es algo que muchos ya sabéis que creo que @pepita mencionó recientemente pero ahí va:

Ecuación del precio de las baldosas.
El precio de una baldosa depende del número total de baldosas vendidas en el país y está dictado por la siguiente fórmula:
Precio = 0.1e ^ (x)
Donde x es el número de fichas vendidas en 100.000.
Por ejemplo:
EE. UU. Tiene 591659 baldosas vendidas, por lo que Price = 0.1e ^ (5.91659) = 36.77.
Con esta información, podemos predecir los cambios de precio que pueden causar las compras futuras. Por ejemplo, ¿cuántas fichas más se deben comprar hasta que EE. UU. Alcance los 100 dólares la baldosa?
Precio = 0.1e ^ (6.9) = 99.22, por lo que alrededor de 690,000 baldosas vendidas, el precio será de $ 100.

Esta ecuación es válida para todos los países.

Y si, ya sé que eso solo estima el precio "medio" de E2, que no es necesariamente su valor real de mercado, pero incluso la venta por debajo de valor de mercado de una baldosa toma esta cifra como referencia.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Si entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero en ese stream curiosamente tu discurso cambia un poco cuando hablas de OASIS MegaCity y sus recursos, ahí parece que ya no importa tanto la zona, y mira que en el fondo no son tan diferentes ambos terrenos.
> 
> Y te lo digo desde el buen rollo y como inversor tanto de Villa Burbuja, como de Expo City, de OASIS y otras. Mi consejo es no ser tan tajante con cosas que todavía están por ver. Yo también vi el stream en el que Wolfgang habla de los recursos, y dijo que las minas de oro actuales tendrían más posibilidad de sacar ese recurso, pero que el componente aleatorio existiría.
> 
> No es por defender a Villa Burbuja a capa y espada, yo estoy aquí por el compañerismo, no por la localización. Pero de ahí a decir que aquí no hay recursos, pues eso ya lo veremos dentro de unos meses. Lo que sí han confirmado es que cada parcela será productiva, hasta las que están en el mar.




Respecto a la zona también si que son muy diferentes. 

Elegimos la zona por ser un punto central en el mapa. Está en medio de muchos países y se empezó concretamente en medio de dos. Chad a la derecha y Camerún a la izquierda. 

Además como te digo estamos asentados en la capital original de Chad , uno de los destinos de muchos árabes. En vuestro caso si hubiese sido la capital lo mismo no decia nada. Pero es una ubicación totalmente random . Ni buscando en Google Earth encontré algo "decente" o conocido alrededor de la zona siendo a efectos de biomas además una zona rocosa de acantilados al parecer. 

En cuanto a recursos disponemos todas las ubicaciones que puedes ver en la imagen adjunta. 

Tenemos una página web, más de 300/400 usuarios en Discord y de los mismos disponemos de variedad en la zona de compra. Disponemos ( por si lo hubiese ) con arena , como vosotros . Pero también de agua dulce , madera , puntos de petróleo , incluso la región está asentada sobre una ciudad de E1 ya existente. 


No se , la comparación creo que no es tan parecida como dices.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Me resulta un poco aburrido tanta charla para 3 frases que te he dedicado, te las voy a repetir:
> 
> 
> *1 -- Bien vendido , pero un poco subidito te veo, ya veremos lo que pasa en adelante donde compraron los forocheros, dale tiempo, que no lo sabeís todo todavía,*
> ...



Yo es que ya he recuperado mi inversión en cualquier caso con mi withdraw donde algunos de tus compañeros siguen diciendo que es un scam en toda regla. 

Respecto a los otros dos puntos , me reafirmo en lo dicho en el vídeo. Ni hay interés por parte de un equipo organizado , ni hay publicidad para animar a más compradores ni hay nada más allá de una imagen de Photoshop. 

El único que le da algo de bombo a la gente para que se anime a comprar es @Kartal . En canales también como la comunidad española que nosotros mismos creamos . 

Pero si , siendo objetivos y si te fijas en el vídeo he podido recomendar zonas como Oasis que tienen esto detrás y aún así he preferido indicarles Expo City porque las cosas están hechas incluso mejor que en Oasis. Pero por supuesto que no suicidaré las carteras de la gente si alguien me pide consejo para que compren allí. 


Por el simple hecho de lo ya nombrado anteriormente. Es un Nauru . Nos hemos juntado ahí este foro como se juntaron allí los de otro foro. Que las comparaciones os pueden ofender más a unos que a otros perfecto. Pero es que no debo ninguna fidelidad ni a unos ni a otros. Aconsejo y recomiendo bajo apuntes confirmados y de una manera más objetiva. 

Hablo del Ojo de Ra como megaciudad y yo tengo creo que... 60 tiles a lo sumo ? Pero es que es otro proyecto que como ejemplo de organización también sirve. 


Que no macho , que la película podéis venderla como : Nos hemos juntado aquí todos los burbujeros , perfecto. Pero hablando de inversión o de jugabilidad , como proyecto futuro , no lo tiene.


Ahora me dices , mira la web , mira plantillas de cómo pretendemos que sea aunque luego haya que modificar conceptos . Mira un grupito de personas que sabe desarrollar entornos 3D , este se encarga de la edición de vídeo , este de las redes sociales , este les orienta sobre los recursos disponibles en el país , bueno pues lo mismo no digo eso en el vídeo. 


Pero no es esa la realidad.


----------



## Kartal (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Respecto a la zona también si que son muy diferentes.
> 
> Elegimos la zona por ser un punto central en el mapa. Está en medio de muchos países y se empezó concretamente en medio de dos. Chad a la derecha y Camerún a la izquierda.
> 
> ...




Mira, hacemos una cosa: cito tu mensaje y dentro de unos meses comparamos esa imagen con los recursos que se hayan implementado tanto en OASIS como en Villa Burbuja y entonces charlamos amistosamente y quizás hasta nos echemos unas risas todos juntos.

La cuestión es que, a diferencia de otras megaciudades, Villa Burbuja no pretende competir con ningún otro proyecto. No tenemos esa pretensión. Y la gran mayoría de nosotros estamos igualmente diversificados. Las tiles que poseo en Libia son un porcentaje muy bajo de mi portfolio. Los recursos que falten los traeremos de esos otros terrenos y si existe la posibilidad los intercambiaremos con otros ciudadanos. En una ciudad con 150 diferentes nacionalidades e idiomas igual eso no es tan fácil. Con la publicidad que habéis hecho de vuestras ciudades, se os han metido un montón de usuarios random que tampoco tienen ni idea de AR y VR.


----------



## Jebediah (10 Mar 2021)

@mulleixion "Han creado aquí una chorradilla, Villa Burbuja"

Chorradilla tu cuenta, _(borro insulto)_. Vete al Discord.


----------



## pepita (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Yo es que ya he recuperado mi inversión en cualquier caso con mi withdraw donde algunos de tus compañeros siguen diciendo que es un scam en toda regla.
> 
> Respecto a los otros dos puntos , me reafirmo en lo dicho en el vídeo. Ni hay interés por parte de un equipo organizado , ni hay publicidad para animar a más compradores ni hay nada más allá de una imagen de Photoshop.
> 
> ...



Es que no vendemos nada, ahí está la diferencia
Has hablado con mucha displicencia de nosotros y nos traes el video para regodearte?
No te he insultado como dices en ningún momento, sólo subidito, ante tus comentarios tan despectivos, vamos que sólo te ha faltado llamarnos tontos.

Yo por tu bien te recuerdo que de momento sólo es un juego, y personalmente te deseo que ganes mucho con ello, por el tiempo y el entusiasmo que le dedicas, pero estate preparado para un posible chasco


----------



## Jebediah (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Me resulta un poco aburrido tanta charla para 3 frases que te he dedicado, te las voy a repetir:
> 
> 
> 1 -- Bien vendido , pero un poco subidito te veo, ya veremos lo que pasa en adelante donde compraron los forocheros, dale tiempo, que no lo sabeís todo todavía,
> Me rearfirmo, clase 1, entre unos cuantos "líderes" os habeis montado la pelicula de que no vale nada y lo habeis hundido, *pero queda mucha gente por entrar*, de momento las coordenadas de recursos apuntan en esa isla mas que en ninguna otra zona del mapa



Mucha gente no, aún queda la mayoría por entrar.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> @mulleixion "Han creado aquí una chorradilla, Villa Burbuja"
> 
> Chorradilla tu cuenta, _(borro insulto)_. Vete al Discord.



/Facepalm


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Es que no vendemos nada, ahí está la diferencia
> Has hablado con mucha displicencia de nosotros y nos traes el video para regodearte?
> No te he insultado como dices en ningún momento, sólo subidito, ante tus comentarios tan despectivos, vamos que sólo te ha faltado llamarnos tontos.
> 
> Yo por tu bien te recuerdo que de momento sólo es un juego, y personalmente te deseo que ganes mucho con ello, por el tiempo y el entusiasmo que le dedicas, pero estate preparado para un posible chasco



Como te he dicho , recuperé lo invertido y ahora juego con lo revalorizado . El chasco que más adelante me lleve no me hará perder dinero. Como mucho tiempo e ilusión.


----------



## pepita (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Como te he dicho , recuperé lo invertido y ahora juego con lo revalorizado . El chasco que más adelante me lleve no me hará perder dinero. Como mucho tiempo e ilusión.



Me lo imagino, tiempo e ilusión es mas importante que el dinero, te lo digo yo que soy una señora mayor!


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Es que no vendemos nada, ahí está la diferencia
> Has hablado con mucha displicencia de nosotros y nos traes el video para regodearte?
> No te he insultado como dices en ningún momento, sólo subidito, ante tus comentarios tan despectivos, vamos que sólo te ha faltado llamarnos tontos.
> 
> Yo por tu bien te recuerdo que de momento sólo es un juego, y personalmente te deseo que ganes mucho con ello, por el tiempo y el entusiasmo que le dedicas, pero estate preparado para un posible chasco



Entiende lo que quieras entender. El vídeo no está hecho para Villa Burbuja. Está hecho para la gente nueva que entra . Que de dos horas de vídeo quieras vender que vengo para regodearme denota más bien que tú trolleada es más propia de un forocochero. 

Y eso de que no vendéis nada. Bueno algo vendéis. Al menos un Photoshop con un montón de zonas en una imagen . Y es la imagen que está en los Discord, no me estoy inventando nada.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

Respecto al mapa de recursos del que hablas @pepita no se quién te lo ha confirmado. 

Pero los puntos de recursos que puedes ver , no son ni siquiera confirmados por el equipo de desarrolladores. 

Y ya dijo wolfgang que en caso de que existan minas donde tienes tú comprado y ellos no lo hayan metido como zonas de recursos por ejemplo , puedes reclamarlo con pruebas de su existencia en E1 y lo podrían implementar. 

Eso sin contar con que muchos de esos puntos hablan de recursos que muchos ni existirán o no tendrán la misma importancia dentro de E2.


----------



## pepita (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Que de dos horas de vídeo quieras vender que vengo para regodearme denota más bien que tú trolleada es más propia de un forocochero.



Madre mía, ale hasta aquí!


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Me lo imagino, tiempo e ilusión es mas importante que el dinero, te lo digo yo que soy una señora mayor!



Mayor, pero seguro que todavía de buen ver.


----------



## Silverado72 (10 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿Como que no tenemos proyecto detrás?
> 
> Yo mismamente espero construir "La Sagra" en Villa Burbuja, un excelente complejo de campos de concentración y de exterminio para dar alojamiento a los futuros haters de mierda como estos youtubers.
> 
> ...



Cuidadito que el jefe Shane se apellida Isaac...

Los progres de E1 ya estan dando la matraca de que si en E2 hay svasticas, y todo el toston de ofendiditos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Don Quijote, pero ponnos alguna coordenada para verlo, que no voy a tener mucho tiempo para andar buscando



El bug está en varios sitios y se ve en el Heatmap, pero no a todas las alturas. Demasiao alto o demasiado bajo ya no se ve.
No puedo pasar coordenadas porque no son parcelas.

Hay varios cuadrados así repartidos por el globo.

He leído por ahí que se han afincado en Berlín.
Yo vivo cerca y de vez en cuando me doy un garbeo por allí. Las mejores putas de Alemania están en Berlín...

No descarto acercarme a las oficinas en plan visita sorpresa, a ver qué tal ambiente de trabajo se ve por allí.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

Tal y como indicaba al principio. 

En un primer momento e2 vendió la moto de que Class 1 era lo premium. Full beneficios para el comprador. Lo más demandado y lo más codiciado. 

Hasta que como indica la captura surgió el nuevo Faq actualizado donde todos nos hemos venido abajo. 

Class 1 donde recibes 0,01$ de ese LIT del que hablan . En otra de las preguntas hablan de que a mayor número , más recurso aleatorio, por lo que esa esperanza de premiar a los early investors se nos ha tornado en engaño o embuste . 

Muchos usuarios se han quejado de esto , sobretodo los que han entrado al principio , me incluyo. 

Hace un par de días me dijo un moderador que lo estaban mirando. 

Aunque a los que acaban de entrar les parezca bien , no es justo , ni el riesgo asumido es el mismo para el que entra con total desconocimiento y con el juego en pañales y cagado que cuando entras con el pañal al menos ya cambiado. 

De ahí que la class 1 ya no sea tan demandada como el número de tiles y su precio.


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Cuidadito que el jefe Shane se apellida Isaac...
> 
> Los progres de E1 ya estan dando la matraca de que si en E2 hay svasticas, y todo el toston de ofendiditos.



Es que hoy en día, si no sabes ofenderte profesionalmente, no eres nada...

Me quiero comprar una camiseta que ponga: "Im offended. Change your mind."
Propongo esa frase como lema de Villa Paco.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Es que hoy en día, si no sabes ofenderte profesionalmente, no eres nada...
> 
> Me quiero comprar una camiseta que ponga: "Im offended. Change your mind."
> Propongo esa frase como lema de Villa Paco.



El video de marras tiene menos de 200 visitas y 3 son mías, no se puede ir de endiosado cuando no tiene público, aquí sobra ha venido a sentar cátedra pero solo ha sembrado discordia, se puede volver por donde vino

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El video de marras tiene menos de 200 visitas y 3 son mías, no se puede ir de endiosado cuando no tiene público, aquí sobra ha venido a sentar cátedra pero solo ha sembrado discordia, se puede volver por donde vino
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Claro. Ahora tienes que ver el resto de youtubers que exclusivamente se dedican a hablar de E2. XD

Básicamente por la repercusión que tiene E2 a día de hoy . Cero prácticamente.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Claro. Ahora tienes que ver el resto de youtubers que exclusivamente se dedican a hablar de E2. XD
> 
> Básicamente por la repercusión que tiene E2 a día de hoy . Cero prácticamente.



Déjanos tranquilos con nuestra "chorradita" 
Ya cansas colega

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Déjanos tranquilos con nuestra "chorradita"
> Ya cansas colega
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



El Youtuber más conocido de Earth 2 . 

Cry me a River.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> El Youtuber más conocido de Earth 2 .
> 
> Cry me a River.




Más de mil visitas en 4 dias

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (10 Mar 2021)

A mí me cae bien el gordito de Tile Life, se le ve buena gente.


----------



## Silverado72 (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Claro. Ahora tienes que ver el resto de youtubers que exclusivamente se dedican a hablar de E2. XD
> 
> Básicamente por la repercusión que tiene E2 a día de hoy . Cero prácticamente.



Un consejo. No te tomes E2 tan en serio. Disfruta. 

Lo unico que te hemos dicho es que ibas de sobra'o poniendo precisamente aqui el video donde sueltas un bufido y un desdén sobre VB y los burbujistas.

Es inevitable que haya algunos comentarios subrayando ese hecho. Pero es tu punto de vista y ya esta, no tienes que hacer una conferencia en el foro explicandonos tus estrategias.

No le busques 100.000 pies al gato.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Más de mil visitas en 4 dias
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk




Ese es moderador oficial y de los gordos y lleva aquí desde antes de que saliese Earth 2 prácticamente. 

No es un jugador al uso. Eso sin contar que al entrar de los primeros está en el top 50 del mundo. 

Sin contar con que español hay prácticamente ninguno. Solo hay un latino que tiene muchas visitas y está basado en que arrastra la primera comunidad de Earth2 latinoamericana de Facebook que es donde primero salió algo de publicidad de E2.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Un consejo. No te tomes E2 tan en serio. Disfruta.
> 
> Lo unico que te hemos dicho es que ibas de sobra'o poniendo precisamente aqui el video donde sueltas un bufido y un desdén sobre VB y los burbujistas.
> 
> ...



No si en realidad si todo se hubiese basado en opiniones objetivas del vídeo , acepto cualquier critica. De ahí a entrar en argumentos sin solidez alguna . Lo visto. Argumento mis palabras , pero es preferible desviar nuevamente la atención de un vídeo de 2 horas. Repito que @Kartal dio además de los primeros una opinión mucho más objetiva . 

Otros boomers se dejaron llevar por su desconocimiento , defendiendo lo indefendible. 

Os habéis juntado unos cuantos españoles de un foro en una zona random. Todo lo que hay al respecto es una captura de Photoshop con el toro de Osborne y cuatro copy/paste más. 

Fin


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ese es moderador oficial y de los gordos y lleva aquí desde antes de que saliese Earth 2 prácticamente.
> 
> No es un jugador al uso. Eso sin contar que al entrar de los primeros está en el top 50 del mundo.
> 
> Sin contar con que español hay prácticamente ninguno. Solo hay un latino que tiene muchas visitas y está basado en que arrastra la primera comunidad de Earth2 latinoamericana de Facebook que es donde primero salió algo de publicidad de E2.



No me pongas excusas, haberlos ailos. 
Vosotros no arrastrais a nadie de momento, así que no vallas de divo y déjanos en paz con nuestra chorradita te vuelvo a repetir, eres un cansino

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No me pongas excusas, haberlos ailos.
> Vosotros no arrastrais a nadie de momento, así que no vallas de divo y déjanos en paz con nuestra chorradita te vuelvo a repetir, eres un cansino
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk




8000 tan solo en Twitch. Suerte


----------



## Kartal (10 Mar 2021)

A mí no me molesta que hayan puntos de vista y estrategias diferentes sobre Earth2, creo que todos podemos aprender algo de los demás. Pienso que rebatir argumentos, discutir desde el respeto, confrontar opiniones y especular acerca de hacia dónde se puede dirigir la plataforma puede ser enriquecedor para todos.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> A mí no me molesta que hayan puntos de vista y estrategias diferentes sobre Earth2, creo que todos podemos aprender algo de los demás. Pienso que rebatir argumentos, discutir desde el respeto, confrontar opiniones y especular acerca de hacia dónde se puede dirigir la plataforma puede ser enriquecedor para todos.



Efectivamente.


----------



## Jebediah (10 Mar 2021)

Yo veo a este que explica bien y despacito para que se entienda.

Earth2 META - YouTube


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

Algún@ comentarios atrás decía no se qué de que en mi video decía no se cuántos de Eye of Ra.... 


Pues vaya , hasta el creador de E2 le llama la atención. XD


----------



## BigJoe (10 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo veo a este que explica bien y despacito para que se entienda.
> 
> Earth2 META - YouTube



El que tu mencionas, o este mismo 

Tienen más seguidroes y visitas que RandyChavez, pero nada, aquí el tio nos dice que RandyChavez es el ma´s visto y hay que creerle porque el lo vale, y si le dices algo te responde con publicidad suya que el nunca suelta cosas "al vuelo".

> dice ser founder de una comunidad 
> crea discordia en el hilo de Burbuja

Plan sin fisuras.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> El que tu mencionas, o este mismo
> 
> Tienen más seguidroes y visitas que RandyChavez, pero nada, aquí el tio nos dice que RandyChavez es el ma´s visto y hay que creerle porque el lo vale, y si le dices algo te responde con publicidad suya que el nunca suelta cosas "al vuelo".
> 
> ...




Nuevamente Arya que ya lo he explicado. gL


----------



## Jebediah (10 Mar 2021)

No sé si salió este video aquí, lo cuelgo por si acaso. Los viajes que me voy a pegar si lo ponen en el juego.


----------



## BigJoe (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Nuevamente Arya que ya lo he explicado. gL



ejjj q é err mah conoshiooo, crai mi a raiber beibi


----------



## pepita (10 Mar 2021)

Que sí, que sólo es objetivo quien te de la razón en todo,

Que decir "podias haber cortado tus comentarios despectivos del video para traerlo a este foro" es según tú descalificarte a tí personalmente,

Pero llamar _cabezones, que para nosotros la perra gorda, compradores inútiles, entiende lo que quieras entender, y que preferimos seguir con nuestro orgullo y descalificaciones_, eso son observaciones muy objetivas!

Y traernos las opiniones de tus "GRANDES amigos importantisimos" sobre que lo que nos pasa , es respetuoso y educado, yo prefiero no comentarte lo que pensamos algunos otros de tí y tus amigos, porque parece que os estais refiriendo a vosotros mismos.

_* Bueno , yo también les entiendo , al final no estás hablando como a ellos les gustaría de la zona en la que han comprado . Cuando vean que como inversores no es la zona de mejor inversión y que como jugadores muchos se desmarcaran de la zona por el simple hecho de que vinieron a invertir y no a crear , aunque vean que tienes razón , no te la darán. Se morderan los huevos y te seguirán diciendo que es Villaburbuja y que tienen un proyecto detrás. "*_


Ya cansas te desdices y has venido a mal sitio para que nos traguemos todo sin rechistar y te hagamos la ola

Empieza por releer lo tuyo y lo de los demás a ver donde están las verdaderas descalificaciones,

PD: Ah y ya sin entrar en trol troll, forocochera si no te dicen si bwana,
va ser mejor el ignore, que estoy perdiendo demasiado tiempo


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Que sí, que sólo es objetivo quien te de la razón en todo,
> 
> Que decir "podias haber cortado tus comentarios despectivos del video para traerlo a este foro" es según tú descalificarte a tí personalmente,
> 
> ...



XDD como si el foro fuese de tu propiedad. Mejor leete el Faq al menos y deja de inventarte auténticas tonterías sin fundamento de compra . No vengo a vender nada . Y lo mismo venderás tu con el perfil que llevas. Así como te lo tomas por lo personal, por lo personal te lo llevas


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> ejjj q é err mah conoshiooo, crai mi a raiber beibi



Que en eso te has quedado. En cuanto te he desmontado tus teorías de la "mente colmena" ya te apuntas al carro de los ofendidos nuevamente.

Lo mismo que a tu compañera , a leerte el Faq. De tarea.


----------



## pepita (10 Mar 2021)

A ver si vas dejando ya en paz mi perfil que me estás empezando a cansar, tú ya dices que prefieres ocultarlo, por algo será.

Procura que no me putee nadie en el juego, porque me lo estás repitiendo ya demasiadas veces, no sé si quieres decirme algo, sé mas claro, que a lo mejor los demás tb tenemos amiguitos, cuidado chico que esto es internet.

Olvidame ya por favor, que no vine a este hilo cuando tú estabas, seguramente si hubiese sido así ni participaría


----------



## BigJoe (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Que en eso te has quedado. En cuanto te he desmontado tus teorías de la "mente colmena" ya te apuntas al carro de los ofendidos nuevamente.
> 
> Lo mismo que a tu compañera , a leerte el Faq. De tarea.



Mente colmena gobernado por peña que a primera va de maja pero no tolera las criticas, y encima se vuelve gradualmente más irrespetuosa y soberbia, por mi parte te vas al ignore, porque la mala bilis que has traído a este hilo no es ni medio normal.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> A ver si vas dejando ya en paz mi perfil que me estás empezando a cansar, tú ya dices que prefieres ocultarlo, por algo será.
> 
> Procura que no me putee nadie en el juego, porque me lo estás repitiendo ya demasiadas veces, no sé si quieres decirme algo, sé mas claro, que a lo mejor los demás tb tenemos amiguitos, cuidado chico que esto es internet.
> 
> Olvidame ya por favor, que no vine a este hilo cuando tú estabas, seguramente si hubiese sido así ni participaría



Jajaajajjaajja no tengo otra cosa que hacer que ponerme a comprar al lado tuya. 

¿ Te estoy empezando a cansar ? Pues bloquea . No sé quién se desdice. Vale boomer


----------



## pepita (10 Mar 2021)

no me has pàrecido tan jovencito en el video para lo infantil de tu discurso, milenial


----------



## pepita (10 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Mayor, pero seguro que todavía de buen ver.



Pues mira, quien tuvo, retuvo


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> no me has pàrecido tan jovencito en el video para lo infantil de tu discurso, milenial



Pues cuidado en que negocio te metes que igual es para más milenials que para boomers. Lo mismo no te enteras ni de qué va la copla.


----------



## pepita (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues cuidado en que negocio te metes que igual es para más milenials que para boomers. Lo mismo no te enteras ni de qué va la copla.



No te preocupes siempre vedrá algún HENTERAO a explicármelo


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No te preocupes siempre vedrá algún HENTERAO a explicármelo



Pues a ver cuándo llega ese "HENTERAO" para que no tires tu dinero


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> 8000 tan solo en Twitch. Suerte



Que no les interesa lo más mínimo el video que hiciste

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Que no les 8nteresa lo más mínimo el video que hiciste
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Efectivamente . En eso te doy toda la razón. Jugué en el mejor equipo de España de Counter Strike y ganaba dinero por ello. De ahí viene esa gente. 

Suerte con tu talento , que escribir no es uno de ellos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Efectivamente . En eso te doy toda la razón. Jugué en el mejor equipo de España de Counter Strike y ganaba dinero por ello. De ahí viene esa gente.
> 
> Suerte con tu talento , que escribir no es uno de ellos.



No me decico a ello tengo un trabajo de verdad

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No me decico a ello tengo un trabajo de verdad
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Jajajajajjaajjajajajajajaja tú tienes que ser de esos de : los youtubers son unos desgraciados y más los que se van a Andorra !


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Jajajajajjaajjajajajajajaja tú tienes que ser de esos de : los youtubers son unos desgraciados y más los que se van a Andorra !



Pues no, ves eres un acomplejado, veo más YouTube que la tele y por eso me río de tus miserables visitas

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Pues no, ves eres un acomplejado, veo más YouTube que la tele y por eso me río de tus miserables visitas
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Pues no. Ves , eres un acomplejado. Esto sería Class 1 para ti.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues no. Ves , eres un acomplejado. Esto sería Class 1 para ti.



Bueno ya vas al ignorer, demasiado te he aguantado

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (10 Mar 2021)

Buen artículo sobre Earth2:

Plataforma Earth2 permite negociar con terrenos basados en las propiedades reales


----------



## Visrul (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> En estas "himbersiones" no es mas listo quien antes entra, el mas listo es el que sabe cuando salir, ya veremos!



Amén
Y añado también que el que sabe gestionar lo que tiene, incluso si es poco... y el que sabe disfrutar y pasárselo bien


----------



## Visrul (10 Mar 2021)

Maaaaaadreeee míaaaaaaaa, que me alejo 1 día y casi hay un hilo entero nuevo...
¡Que haya paaaazzzzzz!!!! 
A ver, ni quito ni pongo rey, sólo ayudo a mis señores, digoooo...
Solo quiero decir que el proyecto de VB no surgió como una Megaciudad, que creo que no lo ha dicho nadie, sino como un sitio donde todos los burbujos que estamos en el juego (para mí no es un inversión) pudiésemos estar juntos y hacer algo en el futuro, cuando el juego estuviese más definido, algo en común. Luego se abrió a más gente, pero buscábamos españoles principalmente. Corregidme si me equivoco pero es así. ¿Qué es un sitio mal ubicado en cuanto a recursos? Por supuesto. Es que ya se dijo desde un principio, de hecho falta de mano el agua y la comida. Lo que se buscaba era *aislamiento*, una comunidad aparte, vamos, que somos los "menonitas" de E2. 
De hecho algunos mencionamos algunas opciones, como crear un puerto, ¿Por qué no? A lo mejor el juego requiere x usuarios y XXX materias primas para crearlo y entre todos podríamos hacerlo. Lo mismo que para crear una Megaciudad se requieren 150 usuarios, + no se qué, +...

Dicho esto @mulleixion, pues podrías haber en el vídeo dicho lo anterior. Una comunidad que no quiere crecer demasiado, que busca españoles principalmente y cuyo plan de futuro (siempre lo hubo, ahí te equivocas) era crear algo juntos, ¿el qué?, ni reputísima idea, pero algo (a lo mejor acabamos haciendo sólo un collage de banderas ). Lo único que te han criticado es la forma de decirlo, que en mi opinión, no fue muy "guapa", pero a ver, dicho como crítica constructiva, eso sí, crítica.
De todo lo dicho se agradece también el que nos informes y pases vídeos e incluso a mi no me importa el que presentes tus proyectos y los defiendas, faltaría más, pero los de los demás cuando los critiques hazlo con un poco más de tacto (¿no crees que sería un poco mejor para todo?).

Respecto al tema de las formas de invertir... A ver, ahí voy a ser por primera vez en mi vida yo el ofendidito. Criticas a @pepita la forma de invertir por comprar 1 o dos tiles... Casi cómo si el que haga eso hubiese sido tonto... Bueno, el 90% de mi cartera es así. Y te puedo argumentar que a lo mejor es mas sensato así porque tengo parcelas cerca de casi la mayoría de recursos posibles (agua, madera, comida, Au, Ag, Cu, Ti, granito, carbón, tierras raras, U, geotermia, coño, si hasta compré en una mina de jade ). A lo mejor mañana resulta que sólo vale el agua y la comida, pues entonces mi cartera = mierda en un palo , peeeeero a lo mejor yo tengo que gastar menos esencia para conseguir materias que tú, porque ya las tengo.
Con esto quiero decir que no se debe de criticar o ir contra otros simplemente por no ajustarse a lo que crees que será el juego.

Es más, quisiera que me respondieras a ésto, ya que criticas esa forma de comprar. ¿Qué habrías hecho tú @mulleixion si sólo hubieses podido invertir 4$ en el juego? ¿Cómo lo habrías gestionado? Por curiosidad.

Joer, menudo tocho que me quedó, bueno pido a todo el mundo que tratemos de reconducir el hilo y de respetar a los demás. Lo importante es que lo pasemos bien y echemos unas risas...


----------



## Jebediah (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> XDD como si el foro fuese de tu propiedad. Mejor leete el Faq al menos y deja de inventarte auténticas tonterías sin fundamento de compra . *No vengo a vender nada* . Y lo mismo venderás tu con el perfil que llevas. Así como te lo tomas por lo personal, por lo personal te lo llevas



Nada más que:
Discord España
Discord ESP
Discord E
Disc
D
*Yo*, importante
*Yo*, fundador
*Yo*, amigo de mods, devs, lofs, jeks, abs, dups..
Top español *mi *amigo
Empresas AR, VR *mis *colaboradores
Megacity Oasis *mío*
Supersiti chadianos 
Expo-City 
Camerún _al lao_ reserva fresca
"_Los videos de este tío_" como te referías al principio a tus propios videos

PD: La brasa que le metes al jefazo ya cansa, un poco de vergüenza ajena también da. Relax compañero.





mulleixion dijo:


> Efectivamente . En eso te doy toda la razón. *Jugué en el mejor equipo de España de Counter Strike* y ganaba dinero por ello. De ahí viene esa gente.
> 
> Suerte con tu talento , que escribir no es uno de ellos.



Ganarle a los de tu barrio no es ser el mejor de España, te lo matizo por si acaso...


----------



## Jebediah (10 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Maaaaaadreeee míaaaaaaaa, que me alejo 1 día y casi hay un hilo entero nuevo...
> 
> 
> Es más, quisiera que me respondieras a ésto, ya que criticas esa forma de comprar. ¿*Qué habrías hecho tú @mulleixion si sólo hubieses podido invertir 4$ en el juego*? ¿Cómo lo habrías gestionado? Por curiosidad.
> ...



Pedirle que te suban la paga a tus padres.


----------



## Visrul (10 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pedirle que te suban la paga a tus padres.



Pfffffffff, jajaj. 
La pregunta era para él que hace la crítica leche, deja que responda


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Maaaaaadreeee míaaaaaaaa, que me alejo 1 día y casi hay un hilo entero nuevo...
> ¡Que haya paaaazzzzzz!!!!
> A ver, ni quito ni pongo rey, sólo ayudo a mis señores, digoooo...
> Solo quiero decir que el proyecto de VB no surgió como una Megaciudad, que creo que no lo ha dicho nadie, sino como un sitio donde todos los burbujos que estamos en el juego (para mí no es un inversión) pudiésemos estar juntos y hacer algo en el futuro, cuando el juego estuviese más definido, algo en común. Luego se abrió a más gente, pero buscábamos españoles principalmente. Corregidme si me equivoco pero es así. ¿Qué es un sitio mal ubicado en cuanto a recursos? Por supuesto. Es que ya se dijo desde un principio, de hecho falta de mano el agua y la comida. Lo que se buscaba era *aislamiento*, una comunidad aparte, vamos, que somos los "menonitas" de E2.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo en lo que dices. En cuanto al tema de recursos puede ser una de las pocas estrategias que con poco Wallet pueda servir. La inversión en tu caso de ese tipo de tiles compradas por diversificar ante el desconocimiento de recursos útiles o no, puede ser buena. Pero si , lo he criticado a sabiendas de que su estrategia no es esa. Lógicamente hay que valorar cada caso. Independientemente de esta excepción y aún así no siendo la mejor ( también recomiendo el mismo tipo de compra , tanto yo como los más dinosaurios de 4x4 o si me apuras 3x3 ) en el resto de casos no es buena idea. 

Si dispones de una pequeña Wallet me iría a la ciudad más poblada o la megaciudad más poblada de más bajo valor. Esa puede ser una. 

La otra opciones es compra-venta en corto en marketplace e ir subiendo poco a poco , muy poco a poco tu capacidad de inversión. 

Respecto a los matices que me haces respecto a mis comentarios hacia la Villa burbuja , me dices que "siempre hubo proyecto detrás, el que ni reputisima idea" y eso para mí es no tenerlo. Entiendo la intención "de" pero la realidad no es esa. 

¿ Que el día de mañana por casualidad se convierte en algo ? Cambiaré el discurso como es lógico. Al igual que en los vídeos doy información confirmada z esa información haga los devs la cambian por lo que ver un vídeo hoy puede servirte y mañana no. 

Respecto a lo que "creo" que será el juego no es la base de mis comentarios. Si lees hilos atrás como mi conversación con un dev , el mismo específica la importancia de la estructura . Y no solo eso , el 99% de las megaciudades tienen la estructura. No es por casualidad ni creencia . Es porque hay gente que nos pasamos el día también buscando nueva información. Una vez a la semana nos juntamos y recopilamos toda la información . No nos metemos a inventarnos las cosas.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Nada más que:
> Discord España
> Discord ESP
> Discord E
> ...




Jajajaja la bilis a ForoCoches hombre. Si tanta distinción decís tener cada vez me doy más cuenta que el comportamiento es el mismo. Hate sin razón y sin pruebas , por supuesto.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pedirle que te suban la paga a tus padres.




Me parece que no voy a tener que ser yo quien le pida la paga a alguien


----------



## Kartal (10 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> ¿Qué es un sitio mal ubicado en cuanto a recursos? Por supuesto.



O no!!! Es que no se puede saber todavía... Paciencia, vecinos, que igual con el reparto de recursos (que será gradual y por etapas) nos llevamos una agradable sorpresa los habitantes de la provincia de Butnan.

Y te lo dice alguien que además tiene minas de oro, hierro, uranio, carbón y de asbestos (que, por cierto, todavía no sé ni lo que es). Por tener tengo hasta tiles en un volcán centroamericano, quién sabe si más adelante les da por implementar recursos geotermales en sitios así. Pero lo que no voy a ser es dogmático en un sentido ni en otro, ni me voy a llevar una decepción si no implementan cierto recurso que tengo. Hay que dejarles hacer y adaptarse a la evolución del juego.

Y en cuanto al vídeo, por muy desafortunada que haya podido ser una reacción en concreto, me sigue pareciendo un vídeo muy informativo y útil para alguien que no tenga ni idea de la plataforma.


----------



## pepita (10 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pedirle que te suban la paga a tus padres.



jajajaja, me parto!


----------



## Jebediah (10 Mar 2021)

Mira, algo bueno he sacado del video, y es que cuando entra en el perfil de Neys Land pone _"Track Repair". _Picado por la curiosidad he ido a mirar y el hjpta se ha hecho una pista de carreras en su isla!  ¡Cómo está esta gente!


----------



## pepita (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues cuidado en que negocio te metes que igual es para más milenials que para boomers. Lo mismo no te enteras ni de qué va la copla.



Corre, pero corriendo ve a avisar a los directores generales, uno tiene 55 y el otro 80, el mas pipiolo el Shane que no parece muy millenial, casi ya ni su hija lo parece. Se han debido meter en ésto sin saber de la copla, vete a henterarlos de qué va


----------



## Jebediah (10 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> O no!!! Es que no se puede saber todavía... Paciencia, vecinos, que igual con el reparto de recursos (que será gradual y por etapas) nos llevamos una agradable sorpresa los habitantes de la provincia de Butnan.
> 
> Y te lo dice alguien que además tiene minas de oro, hierro, uranio, carbón y de asbestos (que, por cierto, todavía no sé ni lo que es). Por tener tengo hasta tiles en un volcán centroamericano, quién sabe si más adelante les da por implementar recursos geotermales en sitios así. Pero lo que no voy a ser es dogmático en un sentido ni en otro, ni me voy a llevar una decepción si no implementan cierto recurso que tengo. Hay que dejarles hacer y adaptarse a la evolución del juego.
> 
> Y en cuanto al vídeo, por muy desafortunada que haya podido ser una reacción en concreto, me sigue pareciendo un vídeo muy informativo y útil para alguien que no tenga ni idea de la plataforma.



Propongo a Kartal para nombrarlo juez de VB, siempre neutral, siempre correcto. ¡Sr. Juez!


----------



## Kartal (10 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Propongo a Kartal para nombrarlo juez de VB, siempre neutral, siempre correcto. ¡Sr. Juez!



Acepto, pero con la condición 'sine qua non' de que Don Quijote sea nombrado Fiscal General del Condado, siempre que sea compatible con su noble labor de Registrador de la Propiedad.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Corre, pero corriendo ve a avisar a los directores generales, uno tiene 55 y el otro 80, el mas pipiolo el Shane que no parece muy millenial, casi ya ni su hija lo parece. Se han debido meter en ésto sin saber de la copla, vete a henterarlos de qué va



Échate la siesta después de las lentejas . Te sentará bien


----------



## antoniussss (10 Mar 2021)

Creo que aquí todos o casi todos somos simios retrasados, nos gusta villa burbuja, y no hay más que hablar.

Tomaremos los consejos y con mesura y precaución diversificaremos, pero si el "interés" de alguien es que masivamente vayamos a dónde nos digan... JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJ

Somos muy Retards, y es lo que nos hace grande.


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ya me he estudiado la zona. Habeis comprado bastante mas lejos de un paso fronterizo de Egipto , pero en Libia .
> 
> Literalmente ahi no hay nada, ni es zona turistica en E1 ni siquiera. Además tampoco es una zona de recursos ni ahi ni en el area colindante. Bueno , sabiendo por la captura que le he pasado a @BigJoe que:
> 
> ...




Earth2 nonva a tener vinculacion directa con el mundo real. Por lo que no tenga turismo no es importante. Tampoco lo de los recursos puesto que es algo que alomejor es hasta aleatorio.

En cuanto a la ubicacion se podra terraformar esta junto al mar y es la desembocadura parece de un riachuelo enpleno desierto.

Por no hablar de que siendo un pais calido la energia solar kizas tenga tiron. 

PERO TE HAS PARADO POR UN MOMENTO A PENSAR SI KIZAS POR AZARES DE LA VIDA VB KIZAS TRIUNFE Y LAS MEGACIUDADES MARAVILLOSAS NO?

Aparte que decian que las relacciones entre vecinos iban a ser fundamentales. VB ESPEQUEÑITA pero ahi todos nos conocemos. QUIZAS SEA ALGO FUNDAMENTAL. 

QUIEN SABE ALOMEJOR EL DIA DE MAÑANA EL ARREPENTIDO SEAS TU POR NO HBLABER COMPRADO UNA MISERA PARCELA A PRECIO REGALAO


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Earth2 nonva a tener vinculacion directa con el mundo real. Por lo que no tenga turismo no es importante. Tampoco lo de los recursos puesto que es algo que alomejor es hasta aleatorio.
> 
> En cuanto a la ubicacion se podra terraformar esta junto al mar y es la desembocadura parece de un riachuelo enpleno desierto.
> 
> ...



El VR está confirmado y el AR también está dentro de sus planes ( o eso ha dicho Shane )


----------



## danteael (10 Mar 2021)

Después de leer 5 páginas del foro solo puedo decir una cosa: se ha quedado buena tarde.


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues mira, quien tuvo, retuvo



Dí que sí, chati. La belleza es una cuestión de esqueleto.

¿Tienes novio?
¿Y novia?


----------



## GeniusForce (10 Mar 2021)

He visto el video y Tranki, que la apuesta de Villa Burbuja será un éxito!, tengo olfato en los negocios.
Tiene el mejor proyecto que puede tener, es español y vamos a mostrarnos al mundo como lo que somos. El toro de Osborne hay que dibujarlo ya en tiles, eso sí, que tenga los huevos gordos y antes de que se nos adelanten marcar territorio.
Creo que El Bronx está asentado sobre la mayor bolsa de petróleo futura del mundo, lo noto, lo huelo, a dos metros bajo tierra esta ese oro negro.
Vamos a salir ricos podrios de aquí.
Desde aquí mulleixion te animo a que nos sigas incluyendo en los videos, Toda publicidad al final es buena en mayor o menor medida.
Y si sale mal, me pongo a vender tarritos de arena del desierto de Libia a euro que tengo pa un rato.
Si alguien me quiere vender por los alrrededores de mis tiles estoy dispuesto a comprar, de otra manera siempre me quedara la Burbuja de Dubai.
Para mi esto es un juego y me parto de risa leyendo el hilo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Mar 2021)

Yo creo que en estos casos una cancioncica siempre ayuda a relajar el ambiente:

Cancioncica, dedicada a *@mulleixion* .



Mis otros hits: Música - Cancioncicas de AMOR y DESESPERANZA en el régimen femileninista


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Mar 2021)

Alguien ha utilizado mi código y amablemente me ha transferido 2,64 dólares , es villaburbujero y me lo he gastado en nuestro terruño. 
Gracias compi.






Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Ecuación del precio de las baldosas.
> El precio de una baldosa depende del número total de baldosas vendidas en el país y está dictado por la siguiente fórmula:
> Precio = 0.1e ^ (x)
> Donde x es el número de fichas vendidas en 100.000.
> ...



Hace unas páginas pregunté por esa ecuación porque no la veo clara.



Le Fanu dijo:


> A ver si alguien me ayuda a comprender la fórmula que exponen en ese video, por que no me aclaro. La propuesta en cuestión sirve para calcular el precio de las tiles por país, en función de las tiles vendidas (o algo así). Esta es la fórmula:
> 
> Price = 0,1e·X
> 
> ...



A ver si puedes desarrollarla para que sea entendible.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> He visto el video y Tranki, que la apuesta de Villa Burbuja será un éxito!, tengo olfato en los negocios.
> Tiene el mejor proyecto que puede tener, es español y vamos a mostrarnos al mundo como lo que somos. El toro de Osborne hay que dibujarlo ya en tiles, eso sí, que tenga los huevos gordos y antes de que se nos adelanten marcar territorio.
> Creo que El Bronx está asentado sobre la mayor bolsa de petróleo futura del mundo, lo noto, lo huelo, a dos metros bajo tierra esta ese oro negro.
> Vamos a salir ricos podrios de aquí.
> ...



Seguiréis apareciendo ! A ver si hacéis alguna y la armais por allá y os hago vídeo. Si montáis el toro de Osborne en pixel art os lo hago. Prometido


----------



## EYE (10 Mar 2021)

El país ardiendo y aquí la peña comprando píxeles en ciudades imaginarias.
Hola siglo XXI


----------



## mulleixion (10 Mar 2021)

EYE dijo:


> El país ardiendo y aquí la peña comprando píxeles en ciudades imaginarias.
> Hola siglo XXI



Estamos haciendo la migración a lo Elon Musk


----------



## D_M (10 Mar 2021)

*⚽ "Ciudad Real Madrid" ⚽ , lugar oficial de entrenamiento del Real Madrid en Valdebebas-Barajas, Madrid. *

¡¡¡¡¡ *%52.91* *de descuento* !!!!!! - Precio: *$299.99*

90 tiles clase 2 y con formas rectangulares. Perfecto para revender o holdear a largo plazo:

Earth 2


----------



## Kartal (11 Mar 2021)

Acaba de abrirse en el hilo de Villa Burbuja una importante consulta para decidir entre todos cómo queremos organizarnos como ciudad. Se solicita a todos los ciudadanos censados que pasen y expresen su opinión.

Consulta sistema de votación en Villa Burbuja


----------



## pepita (11 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Seguiréis apareciendo ! A ver si hacéis alguna y la armais por allá y os hago vídeo. Si montáis el toro de Osborne en pixel art os lo hago. Prometido



He decidido seguir tus consejos para no ser cabezota, siento la pelea de ayer, es rarísimo que me enzarce en peleas, voy a borrar el "único" post donde me sobrepaso

Ya he comprado según el programa de Ana Rosa, aunque pienso que para que eso de sus frutos lo tendrán que ver mis nietos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Acaba de abrirse en el hilo de Villa Burbuja una importante consulta para decidir entre todos cómo queremos organizarnos como ciudad. Se solicita a todos los ciudadanos censados que pasen y expresen su opinión.
> 
> Consulta sistema de votación en Villa Burbuja



Estos milenials... mira que patalean cuando les quitan el juguete...
Anda que no van a sufrir cuando descubran que la vida es dura.
Necesitan mucho amor, sin duda.


----------



## Kartal (11 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Estos milenials... mira que patalean cuando les quitan el juguete...
> Anda que no van a sufrir cuando descubran que la vida es dura.
> Necesitan mucho amor, sin duda.




El único que está pataleando eres tú, quejándote de todo con esa voz de ajo que gastas. Los demás estamos aportando libremente nuestras opiniones.


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> El único que está pataleando eres tú, quejándote de todo con esa voz de ajo que gastas. Los demás estamos aportando libremente nuestras opiniones.



Que va... Lo que sucede es otra cosa muy diferente que usted ni siquiera intuye.


----------



## Kartal (11 Mar 2021)




----------



## pepita (11 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> *⚽ "Ciudad Real Madrid" ⚽ , lugar oficial de entrenamiento del Real Madrid en Valdebebas-Barajas, Madrid. *
> 
> ¡¡¡¡¡ *%52.91* *de descuento* !!!!!! - Precio: *$299.99*
> 
> ...



¿Se solucionaron tus problemas de pago? A mí me tienen retenido un pago y no se ha añadido a la cuenta, es la primera vez que me pasa


----------



## Carlos1 (11 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Tal y como indicaba al principio.
> 
> En un primer momento e2 vendió la moto de que Class 1 era lo premium. Full beneficios para el comprador. Lo más demandado y lo más codiciado.
> 
> ...




Discrepo en eso de la gente que ha entrado primero, cuando todo esto estaba en pañales.
Sigue estando en pañales, y si el juego se sigue desarrollando durante muchos años, el haber entrado en noviembre o ahora mismo en marzo será igual para todos, no debería de haber privilegios por haber entrado "antes", ese "antes" es ahora mismo un plazo de 30 días como mucho, y en una franja de tiempo de por ejemplo 6-7 años no significa absolutamente nada.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Discrepo en eso de la gente que ha entrado primero, cuando todo esto estaba en pañales.
> Sigue estando en pañales, y si el juego se sigue desarrollando durante muchos años, el haber entrado en noviembre o ahora mismo en marzo será igual para todos, no debería de haber privilegios por haber entrado "antes", *ese "antes" es ahora mismo un plazo de 30 días como mucho, y en una franja de tiempo de por ejemplo 6-7 años no significa absolutamente nada.*



El 1.000.000% de revalorización en 2 meses no está de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Carlos1 (11 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> El 1.000.000% de revalorización en 2 meses no está de acuerdo contigo.




Me refiero a si vas a largo, si el juego siguiese años y años, etc, etc.

En algún vendrá el primer dumpeo-mojoneo importante (-80%, -70% por ejemplo) en el precio de las tiles de Earth2 y la de manos débiles vendiendo va a ser un festival del humor bastante guapo, y será en ese momento cuando se definirán cosas como "los que entraron primero", "los que entraron tarde", "mejor comprar tiles clase 1", "mejor las de clase 2", etc,

Y montón de peña agobiada por no haber vendido más barato a esas tiles que se pensaban que le iban a sacar 8774549966564454% de ganancia.

Lo más sano es ir a largo, pillar parcelas y olvidarte durante un tiempo.

Mi humilde opinión lógicamente.


----------



## mulleixion (11 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Me refiero a si vas a largo, si el juego siguiese años y años, etc, etc.
> 
> En algún vendrá el primer dumpeo-mojoneo importante (-80%, -70% por ejemplo) en el precio de las tiles de Earth2 y la de manos débiles vendiendo va a ser un festival del humor bastante guapo, y será en ese momento cuando se definirán cosas como "los que entraron primero", "los que entraron tarde", "mejor comprar tiles clase 1", "mejor las de clase 2", etc,
> 
> ...



Ir a largo en unas compras que se estancan casi pasado el dólar salvo en el top 10 países es lo mismo que no hacer nada. 


Deben hacer arreglos en los sistemas de clases. Aquí te explico el problema actual :


----------



## mulleixion (11 Mar 2021)

¿ De qué forma haces que la gente siga comprando propiedades a 50$ la tile ? Inaccesible para la mayor parte de la población . Crea generaciones de clases y restartea el precio. Todos pueden seguir comprando pero eso sí , con menores porcentajes de beneficios en algunos aspectos por ejemplo , recursos , esencia , construcciones algo más premium como texturas adicionales ...


----------



## Carlos1 (11 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> ¿ De qué forma haces que la gente siga comprando propiedades a 50$ la tile ? Inaccesible para la mayor parte de la población . Crea generaciones de clases y restartea el precio. Todos pueden seguir comprando pero eso sí , con menores porcentajes de beneficios en algunos aspectos por ejemplo , recursos , esencia , construcciones algo más premium como texturas adicionales ...



De alguna forma tienen que hacer que siga entrando dinero en el juego, y lógicamente no voy a ser yo al se le ocurra tal cosa, soy un peón más del tablero, eso sí no tengo nada prisa, me puedo espera el tiempo que sea necesario para que le vayan implementando cosicas a este gran monopoly, de ahí a mi consejo de "ir a largo".

Pero ya te digo que sin dumpeos y pumpeos no habrá manera de que entre dinero fresco y de forma masiva, y por lo que veo el promedio de edad de los jugadores de Earth2 es tirando a jóvenes y chavales, y ahí es cuando entran las nervios, cuando se es joven quieres hacer pasta cada día, tradear cada día, miras el porcentaje cada día, etc, etc,,,y cuando esto se ponga en rojo vamos a ver muchas risas nerviosas, XDDD


----------



## mulleixion (11 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> De alguna forma tienen que hacer que siga entrando dinero en el juego, y lógicamente no voy a ser yo al se le ocurra tal cosa, soy un peón más del tablero, eso sí no tengo nada prisa, me puedo espera el tiempo que sea necesario para que le vayan implementando cosicas a este gran monopoly, de ahí a mi consejo de "ir a largo".
> 
> Pero ya te digo que sin dumpeos y pumpeos no habrá manera de que entre dinero fresco y de forma masiva, y por lo que veo el promedio de edad de los jugadores de Earth2 es tirando a jóvenes y chavales, y ahí es cuando entran las nervios, cuando se es joven quieres hacer pasta cada día, tradear cada día, miras el porcentaje cada día, etc, etc,,,y cuando esto se ponga en rojo vamos a ver muchas risas nerviosas, XDDD




Sabrás que tus propiedades también bajan de valor entonces... Para los chavales y para los no tan chavales. 


Eso es precisamente lo que he propuesto yo en el vídeo.


----------



## mulleixion (11 Mar 2021)

Está es la segunda parte del email que les mandé poco después de hacer el vídeo.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Está es la segunda parte del email que les mandé poco después de hacer el vídeo.



Siento repetirme, pero lo veo necesario.

En resumen, mucha brasa para los devs. Están muy atareados, con infinitas ideas que plasmar, valorar y desarrollar, y aún más problemas de_ primera necesidad_ que resolver de urgencia. Lo último que uno necesita cuando está concentrado en una tarea es una mosca cojonera detrás de la oreja, dando la vara cada segundo.

No lo digo exclusivo por ti @mulleixion , por que no hay más que entrar 2 minutos al Discord oficial para cansarse de las peticiones de la gente, se ve que tienes interés y dedicación por este proyecto y sobre todo, todo con la mejor intención, pero poniéndome en su lugar, cuando estás en un proyecto de esta índole, lo último que necesitas es un tercero ajeno diciéndote cómo tienes que hacer tu trabajo, como los jubilados de las obras vamos.


----------



## D_M (11 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿Se solucionaron tus problemas de pago? A mí me tienen retenido un pago y no se ha añadido a la cuenta, es la primera vez que me pasa



Si, al final fue una confusión, no apareció al momento el crédito, y cuando apareció, se me juntó con unas ventas y otras cosas que no me di cuenta bien, pero si es verdad que hay gente que le ha pasado.

¿te aparece en transactions como que has comprado crédito?


----------



## mulleixion (11 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Siento repetirme, pero lo veo necesario.
> 
> En resumen, mucha brasa para los devs. Están muy atareados, con infinitas ideas que plasmar, valorar y desarrollar, y aún más problemas de_ primera necesidad_ que resolver de urgencia. Lo último que uno necesita cuando está concentrado en una tarea es una mosca cojonera detrás de la oreja, dando la vara cada segundo.
> 
> No lo digo exclusivo por ti @mulleixion , por que no hay más que entrar 2 minutos al Discord oficial para cansarse de las peticiones de la gente, se ve que tienes interés y dedicación por este proyecto y sobre todo, todo con la mejor intención, pero poniéndome en su lugar, cuando estás en un proyecto de esta índole, lo último que necesitas es un tercero ajeno diciéndote cómo tienes que hacer tu trabajo, como los jubilados de las obras vamos.




Sea así o no sea así , tienen un canal dedicado a sugerencias para algo. 

Y al primer email con mi primera propuesta me contestaron además sin tardar demasiado , haciendo referencia a que los desarrolladores lo tendrían en cuenta. 

Respecto a lo de mosca cojonera o abuelo de la obra blablabla te adjunto otra captura de algunas conversaciones que tengo personalmente y que puedo compartir sin problema . 


Que a ti no te hagan caso , que no lo hayas intentado o ni siquiera estés interesado no quiere decir que al resto se le aplique tu punto de vista. 


Un saludo


----------



## Carlos1 (11 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Sabrás que tus propiedades también bajan de valor entonces... Para los chavales y para los no tan chavales.
> 
> 
> Eso es precisamente lo que he propuesto yo en el vídeo.



Esa es la verdadera "esencia", surfear las olas de bajadas y subidas, y lo de comprar barato y vender caro se aplica también a Earth2 como todo en la vida, si mi parcela de 0.50 se va a 0.10 pues se pilla más y punto, y vuelta a empezar.

El holdeo es la verdadera paz espiritual, hasta el punto lógicamente en que los porcentajes de ganancias son bestiales con las reventas y llega el momento de hacer ROI, pero siempre dejando algo dentro.


----------



## pepita (11 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Si, al final fue una confusión, no apareció al momento el crédito, y cuando apareció, se me juntó con unas ventas y otras cosas que no me di cuenta bien, pero si es verdad que hay gente que le ha pasado.
> 
> ¿te aparece en transactions como que has comprado crédito?



No, no me aparece, como si no hubiese existido y en mi banco sigue retenido
Siempre me ha aparecido en el acto 
¿Sabes cuanto tardó en aparecerte a tí?
¿O es que no lo viste pero estaba ahí desde el principio?


----------



## D_M (11 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, no me aparece, como si no hubiese existido y en mi banco sigue retenido
> Siempre me ha aparecido en el acto
> ¿Sabes cuanto tardó en aparecerte a tí?
> ¿O es que no lo viste pero estaba ahí desde el principio?



eso pasa a veces cuando hay un problema durante la transacción, se queda el pago como en el limbo, mi banco me dijo que es algo común y que al final o termina por ser cancelado el pago, o lo aceptan. Habla con tu banco y/o soporte E2, mi caso fue diferente.


----------



## pepita (11 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> eso pasa a veces cuando hay un problema durante la transacción, se queda el pago como en el limbo, mi banco me dijo que es algo común y que al final o termina por ser cancelado el pago, o lo aceptan. Habla con tu banco y/o soporte E2, mi caso fue diferente.



Gracias
Pues es una faena, porque hasta que no vea que desaparece lo "retenido" del banco , y suele tardar, no me atrevo a meter más, y me va a pillar sin saldo para intentar algo en Dubai.


----------



## Kartal (11 Mar 2021)

Queridos burbujos, comparto con ustedes una obra de arte realizada por @PabI/O , uno de los recientes fichajes que hemos hecho para la causa. Refleja de manera exquisita el espíritu Paco de nuestra aldea.


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Queridos burbujos, comparto con ustedes una obra de arte realizada por @PabI/O , uno de los recientes fichajes que hemos hecho para la causa. Refleja de manera exquisita el espíritu Paco de nuestra aldea.




Pues os váis a creer que voy de broma, pero la última vez que me dió por el 3D hice varios edificios "creativos". A menudo, como decoración de alrededores solía meter un toro de Osborne en 3D que me modelé.

El modelo en sí es sencillo, sólo es calcar la silueta. El andamio sí que hay que hacerlo con más mimo, los perfiles deben tener sus tornillicos, sus tirantes... si se quiere que sea un modelo verista.

Si el modelo debe ser a muy baja resolución, se pueden sustituir por líneas más simples.


Como en E2 permitan subir modelos 3D, os juro por mi sangre que rescato ese modelo del rincón de mi disco duro donde lo tenga y lo subo DE VERDAD a Villa Burbuja.

Habría un OSBORNE 3D de verdad coronando VB. Todos los barcos lo verían al acercarse a la Bahía. Tengo el terreno perfecto para eso.

Como se puedan subir modelos 3D... Juro por mi sangre que lo hago.


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Mar 2021)

Yo nunca miento. He rebuscado un poco en mi disco duro y aquí os dejo un par de creaciones mías de la última vez que me dió por el 3D.
Más PACO que esto no hay nada.


----------



## mulleixion (11 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo nunca miento. He rebuscado un poco en mi disco duro y aquí os dejo un par de creaciones mías de la última vez que me dió por el 3D.
> Más PACO que esto no hay nada.



Segun lo subes te banean la cuenta XD


----------



## Kartal (11 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Segun lo subes te banean la cuenta XD



No deberías haberle avisado y que se lleve la sorpresa luego...


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Segun lo subes te banean la cuenta XD



Esas cosas aquí no ocurren.
Si ocurrieran, esto sería Discord.

Otra de mis creaciones de aquella época, pero no hay toro:


----------



## pasabaporaqui (11 Mar 2021)

.......

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (11 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> No deberías haberle avisado y que se lleve la sorpresa luego...




Yo solo digo que ese tipo de contenido da vergüenza ajena . Y mira que yo soy de derechas. Pero es el contenido más rancio , nazi y boomer que lo único que da es mala imagen.


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Yo solo digo que ese tipo de contenido da vergüenza ajena . Y mira que yo soy de derechas. Pero es el contenido más rancio , nazi y boomer que lo único que da es mala imagen.



Discúlpeme usted. No pretendía ofenderle ni irritarle con mi gruesa zafiedad.
Estoy muy arrepentido de mi comportamiento e intentaré enmendarlo y corregirlo en el futuro.

Lamento todas las ofensas que mi existir provoca.
Gracias por ayudarme a ser mejor persona, compañero. Os quiero.


----------



## Kartal (11 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Yo solo digo que ese tipo de contenido da vergüenza ajena . Y mira que yo soy de derechas. Pero es el contenido más rancio , nazi y boomer que lo único que da es mala imagen.



Y yo soy apolítico, pero eso no le impide a Molinillos acusarme todo el día de marxista-leninista. El abuso de sustancias estupefacientes es lo que tiene, se queda uno tarado y ya no razona con claridad por el resto de sus días. Pero él es feliz con sus mapitas y sus pacocanciones con voz de ajo. Al final montaré una sede de Proyecto Hombre en una de mis parcelas para que se sienta como en casa.


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Y yo soy apolítico, pero eso no le impide a Molinillos acusarme todo el día de marxista-leninista. El abuso de sustancias estupefacientes es lo que tiene, se queda uno tarado y ya no razona con claridad por el resto de sus días. Pero él es feliz con sus mapitas y sus pacocanciones con voz de ajo. Al final montaré una sede de Proyecto Hombre en una de mis parcelas para que se sienta como en casa.



Si, Señor Chachachá, pero el hecho de que mi felicidad sea a costa de la suya me preocupa.
Usted también puede ser feliz, si quiere.

Le noto muy inquieto, siempre detrás de mí, oliendo mis pedos.... como los perros.
¿Ha probado a dejar en paz a la gente que tanto le molesta? A ver si va a ser eso...

No es necesaria esa constante agresividad que le invade. Aquí nadie le atacará.


----------



## Kartal (11 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si, Señor Chachachá, pero el hecho de que mi felicidad sea a costa de la suya me preocupa.
> Usted también puede ser feliz, si quiere.
> 
> Le noto muy inquieto, siempre detrás de mí, oliendo mis pedos.... como los perros.
> ...




Haz la prueba. Intenta no citarme 25 veces al día como has hecho hoy, inventándote historias que solo están en tu cabeza y acusándome de cosas que en realidad solo haces tú, e igual la cosa mejora.


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Haz la prueba. Intenta no citarme 25 veces al día como has hecho hoy, inventándote historias que solo están en tu cabeza y acusándome de cosas que en realidad solo haces tú, e igual la cosa mejora.



Señor Patata, no hay prueba alguna que hacer. Ya ha soltado usted eso de "ahora me portaré bien y le dejaré en paz". Lo hizo hace tres o cuatro días... y era otra mentira.

Usted no aguantará porque no me soporta. No pasa nada, puede reconocerlo. Bastará con que no lo reconozca 100 veces al día.

Usted no está acostumbrado a desenvolverse en un foro libre. Está acostumbrado al baneo al disidente, al trol trol gñé, a lo que sucede en FC, en Twitter, a la ENDOGAMIA social.

Burbuja es más como un foro de los años 90. Sí, esos años que seguramente a usted le parecen despreciables, pero que son los años en los que se realizó el internet sobre el que usted eyacula cada día.
Cuando empezó, internet era un sitio libre, sin restricciones... y era hermoso.

Después vino la generación llorica que usted tanto idolatra a llenarlo todo de barreras, baneadores, límites, censuras, insultos.
Sí, lo poco digno y decente que tiene la generación milenial es lo que "la generación boomer" les regaló, que no fue poco. 
El error nuestro fue regalárselo... al hacerlo, ustedes no lo valoraron, y lo destrozaron.

Burbuja es un oasis de libertad. Le pido humildemente que reflexione y respete ese hecho.

En cuanto a mí, por mí no se preocupe... Yo puedo con 200 como usted a la vez.
Sus promesas de que "se portará bien" no me las creo, directamente.

Le espero, la próxima vez que sienta que tiene ganas de pelea. Mi verbo es mi lanza. No necesito más.


----------



## Kartal (11 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Señor Patata, no hay prueba alguna que hacer. Ya ha soltado usted eso de "ahora me portaré bien y le dejaré en paz". Lo hizo hace tres o cuatro días... y era otra mentira.
> 
> Usted no aguantará porque no me soporta. No pasa nada, puede reconocerlo. Bastará con que no lo reconozca 100 veces al día.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>



¿Lo ve? Es un bucle sin fin del que no puede salir, quiera o no quiera hacerlo, no puede.
Una _limitación_, por así decirlo.


----------



## Kartal (11 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Lo ve? Es un bucle sin fin del que no puede salir, quiera o no quiera hacerlo, no puede.
> Una _limitación_, por así decirlo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>



Y lo que es peor... mañana volverá a hacerlo.
Y con la próxima persona que le contradiga volverá hacerlo.
Es lo que sucede cuando uno no tiene orgullo intelectual y se conforma con gesticular. 

Cada vez que le dejen en entredicho o le digan que no... usted se conformará con histrionismos infantiles.
Vaya a buscar más foticos. _Realmente_ no tiene otra cosa con la que responder.


----------



## Kartal (11 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Y lo que es peor... mañana volverá a hacerlo.
> Y con la próxima persona que le contradiga volverá hacerlo.
> Es lo que sucede cuando uno no tiene orgullo intelectual y se conforma con gesticular.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>



Supongo que esto son esas "opiniones libres" de las que hablaba usted antes y por las que todos debemos estarle agradecidísimos.

Le ordeno que ponga más fotos ridículas.
Obedezca.


----------



## Kartal (11 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Supongo que esto son esas "opiniones libres" de las que hablaba usted antes y por las que todos debemos estarle agradecidísimos.
> 
> Le ordeno que ponga más fotos ridículas.
> Obedezca.



Buenas noches, abuelo boomer. Váyase ya a dormir que es tarde para usted. Suficiente Internet por hoy. Y no se olvide la pastilla de antes de dormir, que luego tiene pesadillas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Buenas noches, abuelo boomer. Váyase ya a dormir que es tarde para usted. Suficiente Internet por hoy. Y no se olvide la pastilla de antes de dormir, que luego tiene pesadillas.



¿Más de esos "aportes de oro" que usted hace?
¿Y luego tiene usted la desfachatez de ir llamando trol trol gñé a la gente por ahí?

Desde luego, prolifera el mal gusto.
Qué poco debe quererse usted a sí mismo para conformarse con ser una medianía.


----------



## pepita (12 Mar 2021)

@Kartal ya no me acuerdo donde lo hemos hablado, que estoy también para sopitas, pero acabo de mirar una compra y pone de fees el 1%

¿Igual te pareció el 5 porque era una venta de poco importe?
O que lo han cambiado? Es que hasta ahora no me he estado a mirar


----------



## Desmond Humes (12 Mar 2021)

El juego se queda con el cinco por ciento de los beneficios de una venta, en caso de haberlos. No el cinco por ciento de la cantidad total. Si vendes por una cantidad menor a lo que te costó, no se quedan con nada.
En ese caso que pones han sustraido el cinco por ciento de 4.14 dólares, que es el beneficio de esa venta.

Por eso se llama improvement fee. Si no hay improvement, no cobran nada.


----------



## pepita (12 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> El juego se queda con el cinco por ciento de los beneficios de una venta, en caso de haberlos. No el cinco por ciento de la cantidad total. Si vendes por una cantidad menor a lo que te costó, no se quedan con nada.
> En ese caso que pones han sustraido el cinco por ciento de 4.14 dólares, que es el beneficio de esa venta.
> 
> Por eso se llama improvement fee. Si no hay improvement, no cobran nada.



gracias, no lo sabía, tienes razón, el nombre lo indica.


----------



## Kartal (12 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> gracias, no lo sabía, tienes razón, el nombre lo indica.



Efectivamente, es tal como indica Desmond. Copio y pego las FAQ:

*65. If I list a property to be sold, is it 5% the profits of the one being sold or is it a 5% fee for all of my properties?*
Presently, it is 5% of the profits. We take this cut to help us improve Earth 2. It is a win-win situation as we are able to use the funds to run and improve Earth 2 and your land or items are improving in purpose and potential value! It is ONLY applied to the property you are selling, NOT all the properties you own


----------



## pepita (12 Mar 2021)

Pues nada, he llamado a mi banco y mucho bla bla, pero no me han dicho nada!
Y acabo de enviar un email a Earth2, a ver cuántos meses tardan en contestarme, menos mal que era poco.

Veo que me quedo sin Dubai, que no esperaba conseguir comprar, la verdad, pero me da pena que se suba a la parra VB para cuando quiera coger más, que iba a ser al desencantarme de Dubai, en fin


----------



## pepita (12 Mar 2021)

Bueno siempre puedo encontrar un huevo de Pascua, que esos no habrá que comprarlos, si no encontrarlos!


----------



## Don_Quijote (12 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues nada, he llamado a mi banco y mucho bla bla, pero no me han dicho nada!
> Y acabo de enviar un email a Earth2, a ver cuántos meses tardan en contestarme, menos mal que era poco.
> 
> Veo que me quedo sin Dubai, que no esperaba conseguir comprar, la verdad, pero me da pena que se suba a la parra VB para cuando quiera coger más, que iba a ser al desencantarme de Dubai, en fin



No te preocupes. Si quieres pillo algo para ti y luego te lo vendo a precio de coste.


----------



## pepita (12 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No te preocupes. Si quieres pillo algo para ti y luego te lo vendo a precio de coste.



Mucha gracias, tomo nota, vamos a esperar a ver cuando abren, igual se me resuelve antes y no se cobra el pago, de momento está retenido


----------



## Don_Quijote (12 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Mucha gracias, tomo nota, vamos a esperar a ver cuando abren, igual se me resuelve antes y no se cobra el pago, de momento está retenido



Yo tampoco estoy muy interesado en el asunto.

Si lo abren cuando yo esté ocupado, currando, o haciendo cualquier otra cosa, no pillaré... Si me pilla "libre", sí que invertiré un poquito, no demasiado.


----------



## Carlos1 (12 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues nada, he llamado a mi banco y mucho bla bla, pero no me han dicho nada!
> Y acabo de enviar un email a Earth2, a ver cuántos meses tardan en contestarme, menos mal que era poco.
> 
> Veo que me quedo sin Dubai, que no esperaba conseguir comprar, la verdad, pero me da pena que se suba a la parra VB para cuando quiera coger más, que iba a ser al desencantarme de Dubai, en fin




Huelo cierto mojoneo en los precios en general, supongo que la borregada espera Dubai, y bla bla bla, yo que tú aprovechaba y me pillaba chollazos del market place o directamente comprando parcelas vírgenes.


----------



## Carlos1 (12 Mar 2021)

Aprovecho para agradecer a DESMOND que ha puesto mi referido en una buena compra en Colombia.
Un besazo Desmond!, XD


----------



## Kartal (12 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Huelo cierto mojoneo en los precios en general, supongo que la borregada espera Dubai, y bla bla bla, yo que tú aprovechaba y me pillaba chollazos del market place o directamente comprando parcelas vírgenes.



Exacto, mientras esperamos a Dubai yo he podido comprar en las últimas semanas un montón de tiles Clase 1 a 0,3 - 0,35, algunas de ellas vendiéndolas más tarde, pero quedándome otras para proyectos personales. Ahora mismo comprar C1 a menos de 0,4 no es tan fácil, pero se puede dejar una puja hecha al precio que tú estés dispuesto a pagar y algunos de ellos acaban aceptando. Eso sí, hay que fijarse siempre en el precio de compra previo, si el vendedor no saca beneficio (y teniendo en cuenta lo del 5%) difícilmente aceptará tu puja.


----------



## Kartal (12 Mar 2021)

Earth2 haciéndose viral en Corea del Sur. 

MK - South Korea

Naver - South Korea


----------



## Carlos1 (12 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Exacto, mientras esperamos a Dubai yo he podido comprar en las últimas semanas un montón de tiles Clase 1 a 0,3 - 0,35, algunas de ellas vendiéndolas más tarde, pero quedándome otras para proyectos personales. Ahora mismo comprar C1 a menos de 0,4 no es tan fácil, pero se puede dejar una puja hecha al precio que tú estés dispuesto a pagar y algunos de ellos acaban aceptando. Eso sí, hay que fijarse siempre en el precio de compra previo, si el vendedor no saca beneficio (y teniendo en cuenta lo del 5%) difícilmente aceptará tu puja.




Podrías subir un par de enlaces con parcelas clase 1 de esas baratelis? Cada vez que miro el marketplace solo veo cosas baratas raras en lugares al quinto pino, en medio de la nada. Igual no se buscar.XDD


----------



## Elbrujo (12 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Earth2 haciéndose viral en Corea del Sur.
> 
> MK - South Korea
> 
> Naver - South Korea



Muajajajaja

Espero nutran mis bolsillos


----------



## Reniegue (12 Mar 2021)

Sabéis a que hora se abre Dubai? A las 8, no?


----------



## Kartal (12 Mar 2021)

Reniegue dijo:


> Sabéis a que hora se abre Dubai? A las 8, no?



Hoy en todo caso se pondrá la cuenta atrás, que durará varios días.


----------



## Kartal (12 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Podrías subir un par de enlaces con parcelas clase 1 de esas baratelis? Cada vez que miro el marketplace solo veo cosas baratas raras en lugares al quinto pino, en medio de la nada. Igual no se buscar.XDD



Esta herramienta te puede ser útil:

Earth 2 All Properties - Buy / Sell Tiles Find Best Deals

Tiene un montón de filtros para concretar la búsqueda. Se actualiza cada media hora según los datos del marketplace, pero aún así se pueden encontrar algunos chollos.


----------



## Reniegue (12 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hoy en todo caso se pondrá la cuenta atrás, que durará varios días.



Ahh vale yo pensaba que lo abrían hoy


----------



## pepita (12 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Huelo cierto mojoneo en los precios en general, supongo que la borregada espera Dubai, y bla bla bla, yo que tú aprovechaba y me pillaba chollazos del market place o directamente comprando parcelas vírgenes.



ya, buen momento, que está paradillo, el problema que estoy sin saldo y hasta que no vea que no me cobran en el banco ( me han retenido el dinero y no aparece el saldo), , , no me atrevo a volver a meter


----------



## Desmond Humes (12 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Aprovecho para agradecer a DESMOND que ha puesto mi referido en una buena compra en Colombia.
> Un besazo Desmond!, XD



De nada. Muy satisfecho con mis últimas compras en Colombia. 
Completadas además con una buena parcela en Medellín que tenía a buen precio @mulleixion


----------



## Carlos1 (12 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Esta herramienta te puede ser útil:
> 
> Earth 2 All Properties - Buy / Sell Tiles Find Best Deals
> 
> Tiene un montón de filtros para concretar la búsqueda. Se actualiza cada media hora según los datos del marketplace, pero aún así se pueden encontrar algunos chollos.




Ostras, buenísimo ese buscador.
Se agradece!


----------



## mulleixion (12 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> De nada. Muy satisfecho con mis últimas compras en Colombia.
> Completadas además con una buena parcela en Medellín que tenía a buen precio @mulleixion




Gracias por esa compra.

Aun tengo algunas a buen precio como en Francia de 50 a 20

Earth 2

para el que quiera echarle un vistazo a las ventas. Estoy liquidando algunas megaciudades en las que me estoy saliendo, por si a alguien le interesa tengo tambien propiedades en ellas.


----------



## Silverado72 (12 Mar 2021)

@Desmond Humes gracias por el impresionante referido que me has dejado en la adquisición en Colombia


----------



## pepita (12 Mar 2021)

Creo que no lo habéis puesto, parece que Shane está bastante animado
https://twitter.com/theshaneisaac

Meeting with a couple of very talented marketing agencies! Our ROAS are unprecedented so shouldn't be hard. We have been laying low with next to no spend on promotion, holding off until support and withdrawals are improved + parts of Phase 2 go live & stable, then #BAM! #Earth2


----------



## Kartal (12 Mar 2021)

20 de marzo a las 21:00 UTC se abren los Emiratos


----------



## Kartal (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## Carlos1 (12 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> 20 de marzo a las 21:00 UTC se abren los Emiratos




Por fin, así seguirán habiendo chollos de reventa durante estos días de gente que se quiere deshacer de sus parcelas para poder pillar la trilladísima Dubai.


----------



## Kartal (12 Mar 2021)

Hoy Shane ha estado hablando un buen rato en el chat de discord, comparto con vosotros algunos de sus comentarios:

Al ser preguntado sobre el tipo de clases:
*
"Class 1 will always have the upper hand, then class2, class3 etc - well when I say upper hand, I mean some higher gain over the others as they do now, but does not mean anything major ! It will all come out .. I am just saying there is difference and the difference will always mean Class1 are a bit better etc.. and they are also rarer"*

Al ser preguntado sobre el foot traffic:

*"Yes, the real foot traffic will be important at some point"*

Al ser preguntado por el inicio de la Fase 2 responde:

*"not right now, but the first part will be ready fairly soon .. EPL + Essence once all signed off."*

Sobre la caza de huevos + si puede dar más información sobre eso:

*"is there an assumption the eggs are on the map ?" + "not now sorry, we are just focused on payouts, Dubai and phase 2"*


Al ser preguntado sobre colaboraciones con famosos:
*
"we have connections, but it's not time to grow now. It's time to prepare for the next wave. We are only running things like Dubai and Easter Egg hunts for our faithful users, some cool opportunities as we build out phase 2 and fix support / withdrawals etc"*

¿Habrá una interfaz nueva en Fase 2?
*
"it will be based on the current one but there will be many updates .. it will probably end up looking different with new screens etc"


"we will have many types of leaderboards in the future"*


¿Las tiles en Dubai saldrá a 0,10?

*"We are not 100% sure yet, but it will be very low as usual"

"I want the mobile app during Phase 2. I have so many internal projects I want in motion it's insane .."

"yes, all illegally purchased tiles in UAE will be wiped"*



Esto es de lo más relevante que he encontrado. Si alguien tiene algo más que lo comparta, por favor. Y si te ha parecido útil y quieres agradecérmelo, no me voy a enfadar si usas mi código de descuento


----------



## mulleixion (12 Mar 2021)

Os dejo un video recien publicado. A través de este teneis un link a otro video que os enseña como guardar ubicaciones con Google Earth en Emiratos para asi perder menos tiempo.

Saludos.!


----------



## mulleixion (12 Mar 2021)

Ups


----------



## Kartal (12 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ups



Es que hay que ser un malnacido para formar una esvástica con tiles en un campo de concentración.


----------



## BigJoe (13 Mar 2021)

Desmon en Earth2, has usado mi código, muchísimas gracias tio, que ilusión!


----------



## BigJoe (13 Mar 2021)

Me ha dado por buscar localizaciones que pueden tener appeal para nerdies en concreto de star wars.

La casa de Luke, la Cantina, da igual, TODAS, y os repito, todas las localizaciones de las películas estan compradas

Esta comprada hasta la mnsión en Cantabrai donde se rodó Los Otros, la casa de nacimientod e Maradona o el lugar exacto del hunidmiento del Titanic o Lusitania.


Da un poco de penilla pensar que ya hemos llegado tarde para muchas cosas


----------



## Le Fanu (13 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Desmon en Earth2, has usado mi código, muchísimas gracias tio, que ilusión!



Desmond quiere hacer sombra a Ney. Gracias por aquí también.

Me apunto tu código para devolverte ese 5%.


----------



## mulleixion (13 Mar 2021)

SELLING A LOT OF PROPERTIES MEGACITIES TOP 10 GOOD POSITION 

1. Earth 2 POKECITY 21,63$ to 20$ BEST POSITION 
2. Earth 2 POKECITY 21,63$ to 20$ BEST POSITION 
3. Earth 2 WESTERN MEGACITY 16,63$ to 16$ 
4. Earth 2 WESTERN MEGACITY 23,47$ to 23$ 
5. Earth 2 PREDICT MEGACITY 25$ 
6. Earth 2 TOMORROWLAND MEGACITY DOWNTOWN 35$ 
7. Earth 2 ALPHA KINGDOM MEGACITY PIXEL ART/NFT 200$ 
8. Earth 2 IRELAND 12,87$ to 8$ 
9. Earth 2 LAS VEGAS MEGACITY 48,35$ to 30$ 
10. Earth 2 FRANCE 50$ to 20$ 
11. Earth 2 SANTIAGO DE CHILE AIRPORT 37,21$ to 20$ 
12. Earth 2 SWITZERLAND 24,47$ to 16$ 
13. Earth 2 LOS CABOS BEACH 27,76$ to 20$ 
14. Earth 2 SINGAPORE CITY FULL 22,98$ to 16$


----------



## Kartal (13 Mar 2021)

El bueno de Dídac ya está entrenando para Fase 3:


----------



## pepita (13 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> El bueno de Dídac ya está entrenando para Fase 3:



jajaja, no sabía que a los jovenzuelos os gustaba tanto ir con cestitas recogiendo flores por el campo, con razón os gusta tanto Earth2, que es lo único que tiene!


----------



## Carlos1 (13 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Gracias por esa compra.
> 
> Aun tengo algunas a buen precio como en Francia de 50 a 20
> 
> ...




Me pareció escuchar en uno de tus vídeos que no aconsejabas para nada comprar por ejemplo 1 parcela en un país, que lo mínimo aconsejable son 20-25 por ejemplo, pero veo que en tus propiedades tienes varias tiles sueltas por ahí, ¿a qué se debe?


----------



## mulleixion (14 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Me pareció escuchar en uno de tus vídeos que no aconsejabas para nada comprar por ejemplo 1 parcela en un país, que lo mínimo aconsejable son 20-25 por ejemplo, pero veo que en tus propiedades tienes varias tiles sueltas por ahí, ¿a qué se debe?



Buenas ! Pues si me verás imagino que no más de 10 de ese estilo y son básicamente tiles para forzar compras. 

Si te fijas en su ubicación ( las últimas en una Megacity de San Marino ) son las esquinas que convergen con las calles principales de la Megacity. 


Básicamente están compradas para joder al interesado del plot , que te las tenga que comprar y hacerle un value muy por encima de lo que valdría una simple tile. 

Dentro del plot estaría considerada la mejor posición. Son para la compra forzada vaya


----------



## Kartal (14 Mar 2021)

Hola estimados confloreros,

Antes compartí con vosotros algunas de las respuestas que dio Shane en Discord tras anunciar la apertura de Dubai. He encontrado una transcripción al inglés de sus intervenciones, incluyendo también la pregunta previa. Añadiré en un post posterior una traducción automática al español. Espero que algo de esta información os pueda ser útil en vuestra elección de estrategia en Earth2, no me gustaría que alguno de vosotros que no usa Discord se pierda algo de la información que los desarrolladores van compartiendo por ahí. Si te apetece agradecerme el curro, puedes usar mi código de descuento O76OWLUYZ1 o comprarme alguna de las muchas propiedades de Clase 1 y 2 que tengo a la venta con buen descuento en mi perfil: Kenan's profile in Earth2. Que paséis un buen domingo!


*Q: Nothing about bots? Or verification process when buying? Or about existing purchase? We NEED more!*

_We are handling bots. We already snuck out updates that are blocking auto-buy bots. Other details will be released in time but you now have a date, we will work by that !_

*Q: Are we gonna have to fill up the captcha characters to do a 2nd purchase or will we be free to quickly buy all across the map?*

_yes we might enable that for Dubai - it is ready if we need it but currently our systems are already blocking well enough_

*Q: Hey @willy Malik is losing his mind wondering whether that Jeep is in game..*

_I mean it's kind of growing on people, right ?_

*Q: This is good news because I absolutely positively had a bot just buy something from me, excited to see humans get the chance at the good marketplace deals. Keep up the good work y’all*

_we are monitoring. If there are edge cases we will roll out something right before Dubai goes live so there will not be any auto-buy bots_

*Q: is it possible to have two tabs open on pc are phone to buy tiles in dubai*

_I am not sure, have not tried it_

*Q: Do you have Amazon on speed dial?*

_actually I probably should give them a heads up. I missed a meeting with them the other day, I forgot .._

*Q: Are the servers ready for the people?*

_will they ever be ready? We will definitely be beefing up before hand. we are ready as we can be .. hope it won't be too bad._

*Q: Arent you underestimating this big time?*

_you are making me think I am .._

*Q: Can you please make clear the repercussions of trying to go around the security with bots to auto buy. we need people to stop thinking about it completely*

_yeah we are considering this_

*Q: Do you think we will see a mobile app rolled out during phase 2 or will it be much further down the line?*

_I want this during Phase 2. I have so many internal projects I want in motion it's insane .._

*Q: Amazing news! the mobile app economy is massive and it will benefit E2 so much having that application*

_yes I am so excited about it .. I want to build tech that allows other people to be innovative on it as well. It was always part of my plans but to see how amazingly innovative people have been during phase 1 just drives that desire !_

*Q: please we would like to have (before the opening) clarify about what will happen to the price of selected tiles due to the quick increase of price? it will nullify the purchase or people will be charged with a bigger price than they expected? -if I have selected some tile but someone purchase part of them quicker than me, will I get my purchase nullified or I will only get the remaining tiles? I really hope we will get clear answer about that before the release so people can decide how much money to put in... thanks*

_first in best dressed .. down to the millisecond .._

*Q: will tiles start at 10c*

_We are not 100% sure yet, but it will be very low as usual_

*Q: Will there be an official timer on the website or what do we use as the official clock to start. Seconds matter I would think*

_timer is coming shoon_

*Q: We love that passion from you and the team Shane :heart: it makes many people more passionate about the project*

_this is only the beginning_

*Q: and what about price increasing? will we get Charged with a higher price than it was shown in the purchase window? (due to the quick increase of price per tile)*

_maybe, otherwise users can just sit there and wait for minutes then purchase .. it's first in best dressed - the price should not rise that fast_

*Q: SHUT UP UR MONEY IS IN A PONZI SCHEME WARNING WARNING*

_isn't a ponzi scheme when you don't make profit ? I mean .. anyone with half a brain can see we make incredible profit .._

*Q: Can you add a way to see the actual Bid still up on accounts, is a little frustrating checking them 1 by 1?*

_yeah it is in the pipeline. We have such a long list of critical things we need to resolve, but this is definitely something we are aware of and will try to add a button to view all in a central place easily.

For now may I suggest filtering bids on your Transaction history ?_

*Q: when can we allow 1c bids on our properties?*

_yes, working on that - it will be a toggle on Settings. Our main web team has been working crazily to prepare CC payouts .. another thing that doesn't make sense to those bagging us saying we make the payout process really difficult on purpose .. I mean we are spending all this time to try and make it easier so wonder if they will just find something else to bag us about when CC payouts are ready_

*Q: another very important thing please if you could add the option to delete all old notifications. every day it takes longer to load that page and some people can't load it anymore*

_ok will note now to add pagination_

*Q: When will you start promoting earth2?*

_once we have payouts and support under control and a few other things so that the next 300K users have a better experience in those areas. Thos have been our biggest bottlenecks._

*Q: yes. love it. rumors that you have already started spending more on facebook ads*

_not at all .. we are spending minimal at best. we have not started yet. I have a meeting over the weekend to review 5 options with that team_

*Q: you think There will be any chance that « water tiles » in middle of no where could be interesting in the future ? Maybe some boats?*

_yes I do_

*Q: can you confirm if there is already some kind of Easter eggs in game? I believe in glithed zone, little suns or colored dots, is this something u did on purpose or it’s just wrong satellite data ?*

_the hunt is not live yet_

*Q: I want to intern for you*

_nice! There will be an email to send applications to for sure! Once things settle down we would love to have interns on the team_

*Q: Ya I was trying to be as conservative as possible, but we need to know what the pricing will look like at time of purchase. Imagine I select 750 for 30 cents/tile and by the time I checkout it is 3 dollars a tile*

_yeah, I guess this has never happened before so will review these figures_

*Q: will the world islands be taken away because they r man made*

_will probably have the chance to remake them inside Earth 2 anywhere even if they are_

*Q: No word on essence and EPLs?*

_they are 100% coming. This is all going on in the background_

*Q: Will there be other leaderboards, for example most percentage gained?*

_yeah we will have many types of leaderboards in the future_

*Q: Just out of curiosity, can you tell us what is your monthly FB ad budget, now? And how much was it when you launched in November?*

_cannot disclose sorry .. but minimal. I think we might hold a world record for ROAS on one ad .. I googled and could not find anything near it and our FB guy said it's unheard of_

*Q: Will there be a new website interface with phase 2 or will it just be the current one updated?*

_it will be based on the current one but there will be many updates .. it will probably end up looking different with new screens etc_

*Q: can you have the dubai tiles selected before 21.00 when u can buy or do u have to reselect them?*

_I cannot say because if I say and it doesn't work for you then that makes it my fault .._

*Q: Easter Egg Hunt?*

_not now sorry, we are just focused on payouts, Dubai and phase 2_

*Q: Any famous people in talks to collaborate who might have great impact on E2*

_we have connections, but it's not time to grow now. It's time to prepare for the next wave. We are only running things like Dubai and Easter Egg hunts for our faithful users, some cool opportunities as we build out phase 2 and fix support / withdrawals etc_

*Q: When is there going to be the ability to unselect tiles? So for someone making art they don't have to restart selecting everything because of a misclick or something*

_I get that, and it's in the list .. but it also makes the art more valuable if it's harder to complete ?_

*Q: is the art of each egg important?*

_I cannot say right now_

*Q: when did you get the idea for all of this?*

_a long, long time ago .. I was busy building a social media app and working on this part time_

*Q: Random question, but many people are wondering, will we need to build roads in our mega cities or will you be able to walk through other people properties?*

_too early to answer this precisely_

*Q: Are creeks and waterfalls going to behave like in real life?*

_I certainly hope so .. or ones created in e2_

*Q: if you ever consider migrating to Microsoft Azure ... I got you ...*

_that actually came up the other day .._

*Q: What happens if I have tiles on a waterfall? Will I still be able to build on it??*

_yes, all tiles can be built on (Nathaniel adds They will fall down and float away )_

*Q: Will bots be able to scan the maps in search of the easter eggs?*

_no - and is there an assumption the eggs are on the map ?_

*Q: Will the eggs appear after a tile purchase?*

_not the ones we have planned for now_

*Q: In one of your last announcement you are talking about the tiles system, and it’s hard to understand what you mean by high class tiles, will class 5 have more/different ‘bonus’ than a class 1 for the future ? Or class 1 will have more advantages?*

_class 1 will always have the upper hand, then class2, class3 etc. well when I say upper hand, I mean some advantage over the others as they do now, but does not mean anything major ! It will all come out .. I am just saying there is difference and the difference will always mean Class1 are a bit better etc.._

*Q: but have you ever thought if the avatar in phase 3 needs to eat and drink to stay alive?*

_at this point in time the answer is no, not to stay alive_

*Q: Why can’t Mecca be bought but other religious site are for sale?*

_there will always be some sites, our legal team handle that_

*Q: hi again , what about Etherscan ?*

_well .. there is a stub .. that's all I can say_

*Q: Will there be another dev stream?*

_yes, we will plan one. But we want to make sure improvements have been made or almost made when we do that. We are all working incredible hours to keep things moving forward .. it's hard just to set a meeting time due to hectic schedules right now let alone a whole dev stream_

*Q: just wanted too say I appreciate all the hard work you and your team are doing and have done. You guy's are truly amazing and wonderful group of people. Keep up all your hard work fellas !!!! Earth2 is a wonderful thing !!! WE LOVE YOU !!!!!!*

_yes I agree! Earth 2 can and will become so many things .. sometimes you just need to move first and we had enough tech to do that. We are working hard to keep that momentum and glad to have everyone on this journey .. thank you_

*Q: Are you hiring more staff?*

_Of course. There will be a job application email soon._

*Q: There are so many questions surrounding base tiles from us...who/what/when/where/why?? But could you just give us an idea of who will be buying them? Investors or casual, "pay to play" gamers?*

_yes I realise that, but sorry, we are not releasing details on that just yet. It's really cool though _..

*Q: the real foot traffic it will be important at some point ?*

_yes_

*Q: Any validity to the Tilia Pay rumor and any update on Zendesk?*

_Zendesk has a massive amount of work put into it. I cannot comment about agreements with other companies, we sign NDAs all the time and we are approached by companies from all over the world. We will announce something official when / if we work out an agreement to work together (whoever that may be)_

*Q: you think in the future a tile Can « consume » or « produce” like energy? Power / gas / CO2.. etc , actually could be very interesting , and matching With traffic tiles.*

_if we do it will be very balanced and Wolfgang will have a perfect plan for it_

*Q: Are tiles NFTs?*

_every tile in the world is unique ... so..._

*Q: What's your favorite sport?*

_I can enjoy most any type of sport .. where do I start .. but do I have time to watch sport ? Not these days .. my son plays Rugby but I have not been able to watch him play yet this year. I loved watching drone fights when I was last in South Korea .. I think that will be a thing. I want to allow sports / games like this on e2 at some stage_

*Q: Thank you for this! What about wrong located properties? will they be corrected or will they stay like that and so be more valuable because rare?*

_we are working on things here but extremely busy on other tasks right now_

*Q: can you tease us a little bit about pvp in phase 2, even just an important word so it can keep us busy for the next week? *

_I cannot, but I can say it's very interesting and we have quite a few plans around it_

*Q: How many different types of resources will come out overall?*

_now that is a big question .. WG is the mastermind there and has some incredible plans_

*Q: Timeline for Phase 2?*

_not right now, but the first part will be ready fairly soon .. EPL + Essence once all signed off._

*Q: I’ve read on the FAQ that I will be able to verify my Mine if it’s unknown from earth2, so specific resources in mines are officially a things?*

_we are working on that solution for you to be able to do that_

*Q: will Saudi Arabia and Israel will also open on the 20th?*

_no sorry_

*Q: Is there a possibility to move tiles to a better free spot with more foot traffic?*

_we are working on solutions but nothing in development yet_

*Q: Withdrawal time?*

_CC payouts are coming, will make massive improvements after we clear the backlog_

*Q: when you say CC withdrawals, do you just mean credit cards or also debit cards?*

_debit also - actually debit should work better_

*Q: when you start marketing please make it as big as you can. I've seen so many projects raise so high in popularity and stay with the top only because their marketing was Huge and after that they started adding features and systems. It's a very strong weapon in this time*

_yes that is why we want to work with talented agencies in this area_

*Q: important question!! Are we aloud of making screenshots and make nft's of it? *

_we are receiving legal advice on how to handle this right now_

*Q: How has the development team handled international gambling and money laundering policies. Will there be any issues heading forward with countries not allowing the website due to these restrictions?*

_we are working on these fronts also_

*Q: I have made a full size roulette table out on the Gibraltar sea can we play in it amongst ourselves using imaginary tokens or using the bid system as chips ?*

_if it's not on our platform I don't see why not_

*Q: Will there be equal chances for mobile users to find easter eggs @shane ? Otherwise I have to go buy a laptop now*

_hmm .. hard for me to answer that type of question tbh_

*Q: the E2 community should come together and give Shane a few days off*

_I don't mind working hard, and I realise criticism will come from what I am doing .. but it's sad when your 9 year old daughter walks in and says "I searched Earth 2 on youtube and don't worry Daddy .. most people don't think Earth 2 is a scam".

I now understand what some people must have gone through historically for trying to think outside the box .. never thought I would hear such a thing from my own daughter. That part I could use a break from but it will not deter me.. we have people trying to bring us down when and where they can, but it won't put us off..

I have to finish some meetings guys then need to get some sleep. Thank you for the chat and hope you all have a great weekend!_


----------



## Kartal (14 Mar 2021)

A continuación pongo una traducción automática realizada con DeepL. Puede que en algunas preguntas no quede claro lo que se quiere decir, en ese caso recomiendo ir a la pregunta y respuesta en inglés y quizás usar un traductor alternativo. Si tu nivel de comprensión escrita en inglés es relativamente bueno, lo ideal es leer la transcripción original, ya que a veces usan abreviaturas o jerga que para el traductor es difícil de plasmar en otro idioma.



*P: ¿No hay nada sobre los bots? ¿O sobre el proceso de verificación al comprar? ¿O sobre la compra existente? ¡Necesitamos más!*

Nos estamos ocupando de los bots. Ya hemos sacado actualizaciones que bloquean los bots de compra automática. Los demás detalles se darán a conocer con el tiempo, pero ya tenéis una fecha, ¡trabajaremos para ello!

*P: ¿Vamos a tener que rellenar los caracteres captcha para hacer una segunda compra o seremos libres de comprar rápidamente en todo el mapa?*

Sí, es posible que habilitemos eso para Dubai - está listo si lo necesitamos, pero actualmente nuestros sistemas ya están bloqueando lo suficientemente bien

*P: Hey willyMalik está perdiendo la cabeza preguntándose si ese Jeep está en el juego..*

Quiero decir que está creciendo en la gente, ¿verdad?

*P: Esta es una buena noticia porque un bot me acaba de comprar algo, y me emociona ver que los humanos tienen la oportunidad de hacer buenas ofertas en el mercado. Seguid con el buen trabajo, todos*

Estamos monitoreando. Si hay casos extremos, lanzaremos algo justo antes de que Dubái se ponga en marcha para que no haya bots de compra automática.

*P: ¿Es posible tener dos pestañas abiertas en el ordenador y en el teléfono para comprar azulejos en Dubai?*

No estoy seguro, no lo he probado

*P: ¿Tienes a Amazon en marcación rápida?*

En realidad, debería avisarles. Me perdí una reunión con ellos el otro día, me olvidé ..

*P: ¿Están los servidores listos para la gente?*

¿Estarán listos algún día? Definitivamente vamos a reforzar antes de tiempo. Estamos preparados como podemos... espero que no sea tan malo.

*P: ¿No estás subestimando esto a lo grande?*

me estás haciendo pensar que sí...

*P: ¿Puede aclarar las repercusiones de intentar burlar la seguridad con bots para autocomprar?*

Sí, lo estamos considerando.

*P: ¿Cree que veremos una aplicación móvil durante la fase 2 o será mucho más adelante?*

Lo quiero durante la fase 2. Tengo tantos proyectos internos que quiero poner en marcha que es una locura...

*P: ¡Increíble noticia! La economía de las aplicaciones móviles es enorme y beneficiará mucho a E2 al tener esa aplicación*

Sí, estoy muy emocionado... Quiero crear tecnología que permita a otras personas ser innovadoras también. Siempre ha formado parte de mis planes, pero ver lo increíblemente innovadora que ha sido la gente durante la fase 1 no hace más que impulsar ese deseo.

*P: Por favor, nos gustaría que nos aclararan (antes de la apertura) qué ocurrirá con el precio de las baldosas seleccionadas debido al rápido aumento de precio? ¿se anulará la compra o se cobrará a la gente un precio mayor del que esperaba? -Si he seleccionado algunas baldosas pero alguien compra parte de ellas antes que yo, ¿se anulará mi compra o sólo recibiré las baldosas restantes? Espero que tengamos una respuesta clara sobre esto antes del lanzamiento para que la gente pueda decidir cuánto dinero poner... gracias*

el primero en vestirse... hasta el milisegundo...

*P: ¿los azulejos empezarán a costar 10c?*

No estamos 100% seguros todavía, pero será muy bajo como siempre

*P: ¿Habrá un cronómetro oficial en la página web o qué usamos como reloj oficial para empezar? Los segundos importan, creo.*

El cronómetro está a punto de llegar

*P: Nos encanta esa pasión tuya y del equipo Shane :heart: hace que mucha gente se apasione más por el proyecto*

esto es sólo el principio

*P: ¿y qué pasa con el aumento de precio? ¿se nos cobrará un precio más alto del que se mostraba en la ventana de compra? (debido al rápido aumento del precio por baldosa)*

tal vez, de lo contrario los usuarios pueden sentarse allí y esperar durante minutos y luego comprar .. es primero en mejor vestido - el precio no debe aumentar tan rápido

*P: CALLA TU DINERO ESTA EN UN ESQUEMA PONZI ADVERTENCIA ADVERTENCIA*

¿no es un esquema ponzi cuando no se obtienen beneficios? Quiero decir .. cualquier persona con la mitad de un cerebro puede ver que hacemos beneficio increíble ..

*P: ¿Se puede añadir una manera de ver la oferta real todavía en las cuentas, es un poco frustrante comprobarlos 1 por 1?*

Sí, está en proyecto. Tenemos una larga lista de cosas críticas que tenemos que resolver, pero esto es definitivamente algo de lo que somos conscientes y trataremos de añadir un botón para ver todo en un lugar central fácilmente.

Por ahora, ¿puedo sugerir que se filtren las ofertas en el historial de transacciones?

*P: ¿Cuándo podremos permitir las pujas de 1c en nuestras propiedades?*

Sí, estamos trabajando en ello - será un interruptor en la configuración. Nuestro equipo principal de la web ha estado trabajando locamente para preparar los pagos de CC... otra cosa que no tiene sentido para aquellos que nos critican diciendo que hacemos el proceso de pago realmente difícil a propósito... Quiero decir que estamos gastando todo este tiempo para tratar de hacerlo más fácil, así que me pregunto si van a encontrar algo más para criticarnos cuando los pagos de CC estén listos.

*P: otra cosa muy importante, por favor, si pudierais añadir la opción de borrar todas las notificaciones antiguas. cada día se tarda más en cargar esa página y algunas personas ya no pueden cargarla*

ok tomare nota ahora para añadir la paginación

*P: ¿Cuándo empezaréis a promocionar earth2?*

Una vez que tengamos los pagos y el soporte bajo control y algunas otras cosas para que los próximos 300K usuarios tengan una mejor experiencia en esas áreas. Esos han sido nuestros mayores cuellos de botella.

*P: Sí, me encanta. Hay rumores de que ya habéis empezado a gastar más en anuncios de Facebook.*

En absoluto... estamos gastando lo mínimo, en el mejor de los casos. aún no hemos empezado. Tengo una reunión el fin de semana para revisar 5 opciones con ese equipo

*P: ¿crees que habrá alguna posibilidad de que las "baldosas de agua" en medio de la nada puedan ser interesantes en el futuro? ¿Tal vez algunos barcos?*

Sí, lo creo.

*P: ¿puede confirmar si ya hay algún tipo de huevos de pascua en el juego? Creo que en la zona brillante, pequeños soles o puntos de colores, ¿es algo que se ha hecho a propósito o son datos de satélite erróneos?*

la caza no está en vivo todavía

*P: Quiero ser becario de ustedes*

Muy bien. Habrá un correo electrónico al que enviar las solicitudes, ¡seguro! Una vez que las cosas se asienten, nos encantaría tener becarios en el equipo.

*P: Ya estaba tratando de ser lo más conservador posible, pero necesitamos saber cómo será el precio en el momento de la compra. Imagínate que selecciono 750 por 30 céntimos/baldosa y en el momento de la compra son 3 dólares la baldosa*

Sí, creo que esto no ha sucedido nunca, así que revisaré estas cifras

*P: ¿se quitarán las islas del mundo porque son artificiales?*

probablemente se podrá rehacer dentro de Tierra 2 en cualquier lugar, incluso si lo son

*P: ¿No se sabe nada de la esencia y los EPL?*

están llegando al 100%. Todo esto se está llevando a cabo en el fondo

*P: ¿Habrá otras tablas de clasificación, por ejemplo la de mayor porcentaje ganado?*

Sí, tendremos muchos tipos de tablas de clasificación en el futuro.

*P: Sólo por curiosidad, ¿puede decirnos cuál es su presupuesto mensual para anuncios de FB, ahora? ¿Y cuánto era cuando se lanzó en noviembre?*

No puedo revelar, lo siento... pero es mínimo. Creo que podríamos tener un récord mundial de ROAS en un anuncio... Busqué en Google y no pude encontrar nada parecido y nuestro chico de FB dijo que es inaudito

*P: ¿Habrá una nueva interfaz de sitio web con la fase 2 o sólo se actualizará la actual?*

Se basará en la actual, pero habrá muchas actualizaciones... probablemente acabará teniendo un aspecto diferente con nuevas pantallas, etc.

*P: ¿se pueden tener las baldosas de dubai seleccionadas antes de las 21.00 cuando se puede comprar o hay que volver a seleccionarlas?*

No puedo decirlo porque si lo digo y no te funciona es culpa mía.

*P: ¿Búsqueda de huevos de Pascua?*

Ahora no, lo siento, estamos centrados en los pagos, en Dubai y en la fase 2.

*P: ¿Algún famoso en conversaciones para colaborar que pueda tener un gran impacto en la E2?*

tenemos contactos, pero no es el momento de crecer ahora. Es el momento de prepararse para la siguiente ola. Sólo estamos llevando a cabo cosas como Dubái y la caza de huevos de Pascua para nuestros fieles usuarios, algunas oportunidades interesantes mientras construimos la fase 2 y arreglamos el soporte / las retiradas, etc.

*P: ¿Cuándo va a haber la posibilidad de deseleccionar los azulejos? Para que alguien que esté haciendo arte no tenga que volver a seleccionar todo por un clic erróneo o algo así.*

Lo entiendo, y está en la lista... pero también hace que el arte sea más valioso si es más difícil de completar?

*P: ¿es importante el arte de cada huevo?*

No puedo decirlo ahora mismo

*P: ¿cuándo tuvo la idea de todo esto?*

Hace mucho, mucho tiempo... Estaba ocupado construyendo una aplicación de medios sociales y trabajando en esto a tiempo parcial

*P: Una pregunta al azar, pero mucha gente se pregunta si será necesario construir carreteras en nuestras megaciudades o si se podrá atravesar las propiedades de otras personas.*

Es demasiado pronto para responder con precisión.

*P: ¿Se comportarán los arroyos y las cascadas como en la vida real?*

Espero que sí... o como los creados en e2

*P: si alguna vez consideras migrar a Microsoft Azure ... Te tengo ...*

que en realidad surgió el otro día ..

*P: ¿Qué pasa si tengo baldosas en una cascada? ¿Podré seguir construyendo en ella?*

Sí, se puede construir sobre todas las baldosas (Nathaniel añade que se caerán y flotarán )

*P: ¿Los robots podrán escanear los mapas en busca de los huevos de pascua?*

no - ¿y se supone que los huevos están en el mapa?

*P: ¿Aparecerán los huevos tras la compra de una ficha*?

no, los que tenemos previstos por ahora

*P: En uno de vuestros últimos anuncios habláis del sistema de fichas, y es difícil entender a qué os referís con las fichas de clase alta, ¿tendrá la clase 5 más/diferentes "bonus" que una clase 1 para el futuro? ¿O la clase 1 tendrá más ventajas?*

La clase 1 siempre tendrá ventaja, luego la clase 2, la clase 3, etc. Bueno, cuando digo ventaja, me refiero a una cierta ventaja sobre los demás como lo hacen ahora, pero no significa nada importante. Todo saldrá a la luz... Sólo digo que hay diferencia y la diferencia siempre significará que la clase1 es un poco mejor, etc.

*P: pero ¿has pensado alguna vez si el avatar de la fase 3 necesita comer y beber para mantenerse vivo?*

en este momento la respuesta es no, no para mantenerse vivo

*P: ¿Por qué no se puede comprar la Meca pero sí otros sitios religiosos?*

Siempre habrá algunos lugares, nuestro equipo legal se encarga de ello.

*P: Hola de nuevo, ¿qué pasa con Etherscan?*

Bueno... hay un trozo... eso es todo lo que puedo decir

*P: ¿Habrá otro flujo de desarrollo?*

Sí, vamos a planear uno. Pero queremos asegurarnos de que las mejoras han sido hechas o casi hechas cuando lo hagamos. Todos estamos trabajando durante horas increíbles para que las cosas sigan avanzando... es difícil fijar una hora de reunión debido a los agitados calendarios actuales, y mucho menos un flujo de desarrollo completo.

*P: Sólo quería decir que aprecio todo el trabajo duro que usted y su equipo están haciendo y han hecho. Sois un grupo de personas realmente increíble y maravilloso. ¡¡¡¡Seguid con vuestro duro trabajo, compañeros !!!! ¡Earth2 es una cosa maravillosa! ¡¡¡¡¡¡TE AMAMOS !!!!!!*

Sí, estoy de acuerdo. Earth 2 puede y se convertirá en muchas cosas... a veces sólo hay que moverse primero y tenemos suficiente tecnología para hacerlo. Estamos trabajando duro para mantener ese impulso y nos alegramos de tener a todo el mundo en este viaje... gracias

*P: ¿Están contratando más personal?*

Por supuesto. Pronto habrá un correo electrónico de solicitud de empleo.

*P: Hay tantas preguntas en torno a las baldosas base de nosotros... ¿quién/qué/cuándo/donde/por qué? Pero, ¿podría darnos una idea de quién las comprará? ¿Inversores o jugadores casuales, "pay to play"?*

Sí, me doy cuenta, pero lo siento, no vamos a dar detalles al respecto todavía. Sin embargo, es muy interesante...

*P: ¿el tráfico real de personas será importante en algún momento?*

sí

*P: ¿Tiene validez el rumor de Tilia Pay y alguna actualización sobre Zendesk?*

Zendesk tiene una gran cantidad de trabajo puesto en él. No puedo comentar sobre acuerdos con otras compañías, firmamos NDAs todo el tiempo y se nos acercan compañías de todo el mundo. Anunciaremos algo oficial cuando / si llegamos a un acuerdo para trabajar juntos (sea quien sea)

*P: ¿crees que en el futuro un azulejo puede "consumir" o "producir" como energía? Energía / gas / CO2.. etc, en realidad podría ser muy interesante, y coincidir con las baldosas de tráfico.*

si lo hacemos será muy equilibrado y Wolfgang tendrá un plan perfecto para ello

*P: ¿Las baldosas son NFT?*

cada baldosa en el mundo es única ... así que ...

*P: ¿Cuál es tu deporte favorito?*

Puedo disfrutar de casi cualquier tipo de deporte... por dónde empiezo... ¿pero tengo tiempo para ver deporte? Hoy en día no... mi hijo juega al rugby pero no he podido verlo jugar todavía este año. Me encantó ver las peleas de drones la última vez que estuve en Corea del Sur... creo que será una cosa. Quiero que en algún momento se permita la práctica de deportes y juegos como éste en e2.

*P: ¡Gracias por esto! ¿Qué pasa con las propiedades mal ubicadas? ¿Se corregirán o se quedarán así y serán más valiosas por ser raras?*

Estamos trabajando en ello, pero ahora mismo estamos muy ocupados con otras tareas.

*P: ¿podríais adelantarnos algo sobre el pvp en la fase 2, aunque sólo sea una palabra importante para que nos mantenga ocupados durante la próxima semana?*

No puedo, pero puedo decir que es muy interesante y que tenemos bastantes planes en torno a él

*P: ¿Cuántos tipos de recursos diferentes saldrán en total?*

Esa es una gran pregunta... WG es la mente maestra y tiene unos planes increíbles.

*P: ¿Calendario para la segunda fase?*

Ahora mismo no, pero la primera parte estará lista bastante pronto... EPL + Essence una vez que todo esté firmado.

*P: He leído en el FAQ que podré verificar mi mina si es desconocida desde tierra2, ¿así que los recursos específicos en las minas son oficialmente una cosa?*

estamos trabajando en esa solución para que puedas hacerlo

*P: ¿Arabia Saudí e Israel también abrirán el día 20?*

No, lo siento.

*P: ¿Existe la posibilidad de trasladar las baldosas a un lugar más libre y con más tráfico?*

estamos trabajando en soluciones pero aún no hay nada desarrollado

*P: ¿Tiempo de retiro?*

Los pagos de CC están por llegar, haremos mejoras masivas después de que eliminemos el atraso

*P: Cuando se habla de retiros con CC, ¿se refiere sólo a las tarjetas de crédito o también a las de débito?*

También a las de débito. En realidad, las de débito deberían funcionar mejor.

*P: Cuando empiecen a comercializar, por favor, háganlo lo más grande posible. He visto muchos proyectos que han subido tanto en popularidad y se han mantenido en la cima sólo porque su marketing era enorme y después empezaron a añadir características y sistemas. Es un arma muy fuerte en este tiempo*

Sí, por eso queremos trabajar con agencias con talento en este ámbito.

*P: ¡¡¡Pregunta importante!!! ¿Podemos hacer capturas de pantalla y hacer nft's de ello?*

Estamos recibiendo asesoramiento legal sobre cómo manejar esto en este momento

*P: ¿Cómo ha manejado el equipo de desarrollo las políticas internacionales de juego y blanqueo de dinero? ¿Habrá algún problema de cara al futuro con países que no permitan el sitio web debido a estas restricciones?*

También estamos trabajando en estos frentes

*P: He hecho una mesa de ruleta de tamaño completo en el mar de Gibraltar, ¿podemos jugar en ella entre nosotros usando fichas imaginarias o usando el sistema de pujas como fichas?*

Si no está en nuestra plataforma, no veo por qué no.

*P: ¿Habrá las mismas posibilidades para los usuarios de móviles de encontrar huevos de pascua @shane? De lo contrario, tengo que ir a comprar un ordenador portátil ahora*

hmm .. difícil para mí responder a ese tipo de preguntas tbh

*P: la comunidad de E2 debería unirse y dar a Shane unos días de descanso*

No me importa trabajar duro, y me doy cuenta de que las críticas vendrán por lo que estoy haciendo... pero es triste cuando tu hija de 9 años entra y dice "He buscado Tierra 2 en youtube y no te preocupes papá... la mayoría de la gente no piensa que Tierra 2 sea una estafa".

Ahora entiendo lo que algunas personas deben haber pasado históricamente por tratar de pensar fuera de la caja .. nunca pensé que iba a escuchar tal cosa de mi propia hija. Esa parte me vendría bien para descansar, pero no me va a disuadir... tenemos gente que intenta hundirnos cuando y donde pueden, pero eso no nos va a desanimar..

Tengo que terminar algunas reuniones chicos luego necesito dormir un poco. Gracias por la charla y espero que tengáis un buen fin de semana.


----------



## pepita (14 Mar 2021)

Gracias Kartal, muy interesante, estas respuestas deberían ser en un foro, y que quedasen ahí a la vista, no en discord, pero bueno

El tercer director que nombraron, que era un magnate australiano ha dimitido, a mí me daba seguridad que alguien así, bastante conocido, formase parte de la junta directiva. No sé qué habrá pasado

Earth 2 UK Limited - Company Profile - Endole


----------



## pepita (14 Mar 2021)

Anoche estuve averiguando la dirección de Shane por si no había comprado su casa, y llegué tarde, lo tienen rodeado, jajaja, creeis que algún día le pueda interesar comprar "su antiguo barrio entero"? porque a la casa llegamos tarde, y antiguo porque imagino que se mudará a un casoplón.


----------



## BigJoe (14 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Gracias Kartal, muy interesante, estas respuestas deberían ser en un foro, y que quedasen ahí a la vista, no en discord, pero bueno
> 
> El tercer director que nombraron, que era un magnate australiano ha dimitido, a mí me daba seguridad que alguien así, bastante conocido, formase parte de la junta directiva. No sé qué habrá pasado
> 
> Earth 2 UK Limited - Company Profile - Endole



La directura suele ser una formalidad, probablemente lso abogados necesitaban un nombre en el papeleo para poder dar luz verde a la incorporación mercantil en el Reino Unido, si te fijas al dia siguiente de dimitir ya tenian al nuevo director ejectuvio.


----------



## pepita (14 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> La directura suele ser una formalidad, probablemente lso abogados necesitaban un nombre en el papeleo para poder dar luz verde a la incorporación mercantil en el Reino Unido, si te fijas al dia siguiente de dimitir ya tenian al nuevo director ejectuvio.



Pues según el enlace que he puesto tienes razón, la cosa es que yo llegué a verles a los 3 en verde, como que hubo un momento en que estaban los 3 a la vez de directores, aunque éste que ha dimitido nunca fue propietario


----------



## Kartal (14 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Gracias Kartal, muy interesante



De nada, vecina. Espero que os sea de utilidad. La verdad es que en esta ocasión estuvo un buen rato contestando preguntas.


----------



## Desmond Humes (14 Mar 2021)

Gracias por la info, y gracias a los conforeros usando mi código.

Yo tenía bien claro que no iba a intentar comprar en Dubai, pero sé que me va a reconcomer no obtener esa medalla de hojalata que va a ser el conseguir terreno en Dubai. Habrá que probar aunque solo sea por coleccionismo.


----------



## Visrul (14 Mar 2021)

Muchas gracias a Desmond por usar mi código.


----------



## mulleixion (14 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Gracias por la info, y gracias a los conforeros usando mi código.
> 
> Yo tenía bien claro que no iba a intentar comprar en Dubai, pero sé que me va a reconcomer no obtener esa medalla de hojalata que va a ser el conseguir terreno en Dubai. Habrá que probar aunque solo sea por coleccionismo.




Nosotros abriremos megaciudad en EAU. Daremos la localización 10 minutos después más o menos de su apertura. 

Es un proyecto privado organizado por unos cuantos y el motivo de no tenerlo abierto desde el principio es que no nos "caguen" encima desconocidos como ha pasado ya en multitud de lugares o pixel arts. En caso de no saber dónde comprar , lo compartiremos por la comunidad.


----------



## pepita (14 Mar 2021)

Increíble, ya me han contestado, dicen que su sistema muestra que está devuelto, de momento les creo mas a éstos que a mi banco, que seguro lo está reteniendo por el morro. A ver qué pasa, que la del banco con su bla bla bla me dijo que si se retiene 10 días, que si bla bla bla

Al menos ya he visto que contestan y no tardan tanto.


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Nosotros abriremos megaciudad en EAU. Daremos la localización 10 minutos después más o menos de su apertura.
> 
> Es un proyecto privado organizado por unos cuantos y el motivo de no tenerlo abierto desde el principio es que no nos "caguen" encima desconocidos como ha pasado ya en multitud de lugares o pixel arts. En caso de no saber dónde comprar , lo compartiremos por la comunidad.



10 minutos después de su apertura? Cuando ya sea Clase 3?? XDD

No creo que nadie se espere a esa hora para intentar comprar.


----------



## BigJoe (15 Mar 2021)

Suena rumores de que Earth 2 está de algún modo estrechametne vinculada con Ethereum 2.0, la nuevo criptodivisa que va a ser lanzada, y cuya fecha de nacimiento coincide (con dos semanas de diferencia) con el de earth 2.

He de deciro que los rumores estan saliendo en las redes sociales, para que cada uno saque sus conclusiones, os dejo una página ajena a Earth 2 que os da toda la info the Ethereum 2.0

La ventaja fundamental entre ETH 1 y ETH 2 es el mecabnimos de consenso para añadir bloques (información de validación de transacciones) que aumenta la ya de por sí elevada seguridad. 

Qué es Ethereum 2.0: la criptodivisa renace con una nueva cadena de bloques, más transacciones y el adiós a la minería con GPUs


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Suena rumores de que Earth 2 está de algún modo estrechametne vinculada con Ethereum 2.0, la nuevo criptodivisa que va a ser lanzada, y cuya fecha de nacimiento coincide (con dos semanas de diferencia) con el de earth 2.
> 
> He de deciro que los rumores estan saliendo en las redes sociales, para que cada uno saque sus conclusiones, os dejo una página ajena a Earth 2 que os da toda la info the Ethereum 2.0
> 
> ...



Entones tenemos cripto o no?


----------



## BigJoe (15 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Entones tenemos cripto o no?



Mi respuesta moralmente honesta: No lo sabemos.

Mi respuesta intuitiva: Creo que si.


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Mi respuesta moralmente honesta: No lo sabemos.
> 
> Mi respuesta intuitiva: Creo que si.



Ojala y que si


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Mi respuesta moralmente honesta: No lo sabemos.
> 
> Mi respuesta intuitiva: Creo que si.



Yo intuyo que no.

Además... Creo que hacerlo tampoco sería bueno del todo. El primer efecto que provocaría es que haría la divisa profundamente volátil...
Es una característica un poco de las criptos, cambian de valor súbitamente.


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Mi respuesta moralmente honesta: No lo sabemos.
> 
> Mi respuesta intuitiva: Creo que si.



El nombre se le parece


----------



## BigJoe (15 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo intuyo que no.
> 
> Además... Creo que hacerlo tampoco sería bueno del todo. El primer efecto que provocaría es que haría la divisa profundamente volátil...
> Es una característica un poco de las criptos, cambian de valor súbitamente.



Puede ser Don Quijote, como casi todo en E2 ( y en las criptos) es especulación.

Yo honestamente prefiero tener saldo en critpo que saldo en una unidad monetaria del juego y únicamente para el jeugo (es decir, prefiero tener saldo en XPR que en Pavos de Fortnite)


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Puede ser Don Quijote, como casi todo en E2 ( y en las criptos) es especulación.
> 
> Yo honestamente prefiero tener saldo en critpo que saldo en una unidad monetaria del juego y únicamente para el jeugo (es decir, prefiero tener saldo en XPR que en Pavos de Fortnite)




Yo creo que no porque intuyo que la empresa de Earth2 está aquí para ganar dinero, no criptodinero.
Pasarse a cripto sólo menguará sus beneficios.

Además creo que como "estrategia de marketing" es mala. Seamos sinceros, sólo unos pocos, poquísimos, se mueven con criptos. Los "freaks", por así decirlo. (Por favor que no se SUPEROFENDAN los freaks, que yo también soy un freak y no me ofendo). La gente normal, a pie de calle, no tiene criptocosas, ni interés por tenerlas.

Si lo que quieren es atraer al gran público, les conviene más no meter criptos, que harán todo más opaco y difícil de entender....

Si meten lo de las criptos, tienen que hacerlo que sea SUPERFÁCIL, para tontos, para que cualquier parguela pueda meterse a jugar en E2 sin tener que estudiar criptoeconomía... Si no, espantarán a una gran parte del mercado potencial.
Si el earthdosiano tiene que aprender a usar wallets y demás... pasará del asunto.

Por eso creo que lo de las criptos no vendrá... al menos no ahora. Quizá sí mucho más adelante.


----------



## BigJoe (15 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo creo que no porque intuyo que la empresa de Earth2 está aquí para ganar dinero, no criptodinero.
> Pasarse a cripto sólo menguará sus beneficios.
> 
> Además creo que como "estrategia de marketing" es mala. Seamos sinceros, sólo unos pocos, poquísimos se mueven con criptos. Los "freaks", por así decirlo. (Por favor que no se SUPEROFENDAN los freaks, que yo también soy un freak y no me ofendo).
> ...



Para nada! no me ofendo pese a ser otro "freak". 

Tengo la intuición que la media de edad en Earth 2 está en los 30 y pocos. Es decir, que si bien en España en el total de la población los que manejan criptos son una minoría, entre la población más joven de Occidente esta mucyho más normalizado su uso, creo que este juego está mucho más orientado para milenials y zoomers que para langostos/boomers.

Creo que aún nos queda esperar no obstante antes de tener algo en claro respecto a esto


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Para nada! no me ofendo pese a ser otro "freak".
> 
> Tengo la intuición que la media de edad en Earth 2 está en los 30 y pocos. Es decir, que si bien en España en el total de la población los que manejan criptos son una minoría, entre la población más joven de Occidente esta mucyho más normalizado su uso, creo que este juego está mucho más orientado para milenials y zoomers que para langostos/boomers.
> 
> Creo que aún nos queda esperar no obstante antes de tener algo en claro respecto a esto




No sé yo si "normalizado" es un término que usaría en este contexto.
A mí la impresión que me da es que la media de edad en E2 es menor. 25 años o así, diría yo, exceptuando las grandes compras. Las grandes compras seguramente pertenecen a gente más talludita, con más poder adquisitivo y más experiencia vital.

Pero, bueno, más allá de la edad, yo sí diferencio, clarísimamente, dos perfiles de jugadores: los que están reconcentrados en "especular para ganar dinero", y los que están reconcentrados en "fabricar un entorno 3D sugerente", por las implicaciones estéticas y filosóficas que tiene.

Mi pronóstico:
- Los jugadores del perfil "especulador" no fabricarán mucho en E2. Se dedicarán al juego de la compra/venta de cosas y ya, pero visitar sus parcelas será, en la mayor parte de los casos, insulso, pues no habrá nada en ellas, salvo el entorno natural dado por el juego.

- Las parcelas que merecerá la pena visitar serán las de los jugadores... ¿cómo llamarlos? Los jugadores "creativos", permítaseme usar ese término.


Esas parcelas del segundo perfil, al ser más atrayentes, son las que, en todo caso, estarán en mejor disposición de atraer gente a E2, por lo que, aunque quizá no a nivel monetario, deben ser entendidas como una fuente de ingresos. Sin ellos, todo este juego de E2 no tiene sentido.


Por eso creo que los especuladores deberían interesarse más en las cuestiones 3D.
Que lleguen a ganar dinero o no depende en gran medida de que el 3D funcione bien y de resultados llamativos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

Veo que casi todo el mundo se hace preguntas (yo también), pero que casi todas las preguntas están siempre íntimamente relacionadas con la futura rentabilidad del juego... Bueno.

Yo las preguntas que me hago son más bien de naturaleza técnica. Por ejemplo, algunas de las preguntas que me hago (ordenadas al tuntún):


1. ¿Cómo será la gestión meteorológica en E2? ¿Aleatoria? ¿Seguirá algún modelo metereológico? ¿Se "copiará" la climatología de Earth 1? Si llueve en Cuenca el día X... ¿Lloverá también ese día en la Cuenca de Earth2? ¿Qué nivel de detalle se espera reproducir de cara a la climatología?

2. Cuando se "abra" E2 para que sea "visitable 3D", aunque sea sin terraformar ni nada.... ¿Se abrirá todo el planeta de golpe o se irá por fases?

3. Si se prevee que en el futuro se podrán subir modelos 3D al juego... ¿En qué formato y con qué características técnicas deberá hacerse? ¿Habrá un formato E2, con un compilador E2 quizá? ¿Se piensa usar un formato estándar? 

4. ¿Se prevee la posibilidad de poder subir "personajes NPG" a E2? En tal caso... ¿en qué lenguaje se programarán?

5. En el vídeo del Terrain se oyen pajaritos y grillos. ¿Es sólo un sonido ambiente o se piensa incluir ANIMALES en E2?


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Veo que casi todo el mundo se hace preguntas (yo también), pero que casi todas las preguntas están siempre íntimamente relacionadas con la futura rentabilidad del juego... Bueno.
> 
> Yo las preguntas que me hago son más bien de naturaleza técnica. Por ejemplo, algunas de las preguntas que me hago (ordenadas al tuntún):
> 
> ...



1. La meteorología va a ser como en E1. Confirmado por Ferrán. Distintos biomas , distintos climas. 

2. Ferrán confirmo que no habría pantallas de carga , salvo a lo mejor en teleports , todo entero. 

3. Compatible con Unity. No confirmado por peso de archivos. 

4. Cero info 

5. Animales confirmados incluso rumores de pets .


----------



## talosweb (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Nosotros abriremos megaciudad en EAU. Daremos la localización 10 minutos después más o menos de su apertura.
> 
> Es un proyecto privado organizado por unos cuantos y el motivo de no tenerlo abierto desde el principio es que no nos "caguen" encima desconocidos como ha pasado ya en multitud de lugares o pixel arts. En caso de no saber dónde comprar , lo compartiremos por la comunidad.



Sin ánimo de quitaros la ilusión... creer que haya alguien que vaya a esperar 10 minutos para comprar en Dubai es bajo mi punto de vista poco realista. A vosotros os saldrá genial la jugada, pero al resto lo jodeis...
Yo tb propuse el organizarnos, pero claro está, PREVIAMENTE. Para que los que participan del proyecto tengas las mismas opciones... cómo?? pues puede ser abriendo un canal privado entre la gente interesada pero dando la opción a todo el mundo de formar parte de ese grupo PREVIAMENTE. Lo demás me parece un poco feo... pero que vaya, respeto vuestra intención y que os deseo suerte.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Sin ánimo de quitaros la ilusión... creer que haya alguien que vaya a esperar 10 minutos para comprar en Dubai es bajo mi punto de vista poco realista. A vosotros os saldrá genial la jugada, pero al resto lo jodeis...
> Yo tb propuse el organizarnos, pero claro está, PREVIAMENTE. Para que los que participan del proyecto tengas las mismas opciones... cómo?? pues puede ser abriendo un canal privado entre la gente interesada pero dando la opción a todo el mundo de formar parte de ese grupo PREVIAMENTE. Lo demás me parece un poco feo... pero que vaya, respeto vuestra intención y que os deseo suerte.




Eso qué propones ya se hizo. La gente no supo mantener la boca cerrada , se lo contaron por ahí a medio e2 y ya nos llegaron comentarios de que nos iban a joder el proyecto , que iban a comprar encima nuestra para fastidiar la plantilla etc etc. 

Va a haber gente igualmente que compre por encima de 0,50 eso seguro. Pero eso ya no es problema nuestro. 

Esto es como todo , hay quien decide ganarse la confianza y gente que prefiere ver pasar el tren. ¿ Quién está en el proyecto ? Pues lógicamente la gente participativa que está desde el principio y que sabe ser honesta y fiel a un propósito. Hay gente que le dices es privado y al día siguiente te viene diciendo a ver si pueden entrar 3 amigos suyos que es que se lo ha comentado... XD 


La gente lo que va a hacer es lo que le dice el instinto. Dubai y Abu Dhabi como locos a ver quién en la ruleta de la suerte se hace con X edificio o zona. 

Pueden perder casi el mismo tiempo intentando comprar ahí que hacerlo y si no te sale bien echar un vistazo a los 10 minutos a Discord y venirte a la localización. 


A nosotros nos da lo mismo , solo en el proyecto ya tenemos más de 10.000 tiles de compra para realizar. No es feo , simplemente no vamos a depositar confianza alguna en gente que no la merece y aquí todos somos desconocidos pero los más implicados ya nos vamos conociendo. Si quisiésemos la pasta nos iríamos a Dubai ciudad pero lo único que pretendemos es que nos salga bien un proyecto una vez más sin que haya Trolls alrededor. 

Y si los hay que los haya y que los habrá seguro pero cuando tiremos los primeros plots en la zona de compra.


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

De momento no le veo ventajas a las criptos, muchas trabas legales para muchos países y más dificultad de acceso para la gran masa, que es lo primero que interesa en cuanto estén asentados. Una cripto en sí no le da mas valor al proyecto. Las acabarán poniendo porque se impondrán en todo, pero yo creo que hay que atar muchos cabos antes si van a ser una empresa legal a nivel global.

Los trillonarios que conozco de bitcoin son ancianitos que comen lentejas y echan la siesta como yo

Sobre el clima dijeron que no habría desastres naturales, no esperemos tsunamis, inundaciones, terremotos, y demás, gracias a Dios, 

Preguntas hay mil, se va a ir desarrollando a la vez que la tecnología, cuanto menos digan mejor porque si no meterían la pata. La cosa es que sea lo suficientemente flexible para ir incorporando todas las posibilidades. En global todos entendemos lo que quieren hacer. Luego cada uno a su película, pero ellos no confirman de momento mas que lo que se puede confirmar, y es poco.


----------



## talosweb (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Eso qué propones ya se hizo. La gente no supo mantener la boca cerrada , se lo contaron por ahí a medio e2 y ya nos llegaron comentarios de que nos iban a joder el proyecto , que iban a comprar encima nuestra para fastidiar la plantilla etc etc.
> 
> Va a haber gente igualmente que compre por encima de 0,50 eso seguro. Pero eso ya no es problema nuestro.
> 
> ...



Pues mucha suerte con el Scattergories. Al final, vuestro es, y os lo follais como queréis. Poco más que añadir...


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Pues mucha suerte con el Scattergories. Al final, vuestro es, y os lo follais como queréis. Poco más que añadir...



Jajaja mítica frase. No obstante hoy subire un vídeo de los 10 mejores lugares de compra en Dubai. Para los interesados. Yo ni lo intento. Habrá gente con macros hasta en el raton. XD


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> 1. La meteorología va a ser como en E1. Confirmado por Ferrán. Distintos biomas , distintos climas.



Eso lo sé. Es decir, sé que en el Sáhara no nevará... Pero no pregunto eso.
Lo que pregunto es: 

Pongamos una zona lluviosa... ¿Cuándo lloverá en Earth2? ¿Al mismo tiempo que llueva en Earth1? ¿Lloverá aleatorianemente? ¿Siguiendo algún modelo meterológico? ¿Cuál? ¿Quizá copiando los datos meteorológicos de años pasados?




mulleixion dijo:


> 2. Ferrán confirmo que no habría pantallas de carga , salvo a lo mejor en teleports , todo entero.



Fíjate que yo INTUYO que eso, a la postre, no será verdad. Abrirán poco a poco.... De todos modos, que menciones los teleport es curioso porque no tiene nada que ver. Tanto si abren por zonas como si abren de golpe... habrá teleports.

Son dos cuestiones independientes.




mulleixion dijo:


> 3. Compatible con Unity. No confirmado por peso de archivos.



Corrigeme si me equivoco. Unity es en lo que están modelando ellos el entorno... pero no necesariamente el formato de subida.
No conozco el Unity ese... ¿Se refiere que serán archivos DE Unity? ¿Se refiere a archivos que sean compatibles en UNITY? No es lo mismo.

Normalmente los editores 3D pueden abrir la mayor parte de formatos comunes. Supondré que Unity también.
¿Quiere eso decir que todos los formatos comunes serán "subibles"?


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Sin ánimo de quitaros la ilusión... creer que haya alguien que vaya a esperar 10 minutos para comprar en Dubai es bajo mi punto de vista poco realista. A vosotros os saldrá genial la jugada, pero al resto lo jodeis...
> Yo tb propuse el organizarnos, pero claro está, PREVIAMENTE. Para que los que participan del proyecto tengas las mismas opciones... cómo?? pues puede ser abriendo un canal privado entre la gente interesada pero dando la opción a todo el mundo de formar parte de ese grupo PREVIAMENTE. Lo demás me parece un poco feo... pero que vaya, respeto vuestra intención y que os deseo suerte.



Yo ya tengo decidida desde hace días la zona donde intentaré comprar en EUA. Si a alguien le interesa no tengo problema en compartirla por privado.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (15 Mar 2021)

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Eso lo sé. Es decir, sé que en el Sáhara no nevará... Pero no pregunto eso.
> Lo que pregunto es:
> 
> Pongamos una zona lluviosa... ¿Cuándo lloverá en Earth2? ¿Al mismo tiempo que llueva en Earth1? ¿Lloverá aleatorianemente? ¿Siguiendo algún modelo meterológico? ¿Cuál? ¿Quizá copiando los datos meteorológicos de años pasados?
> ...


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No lo son. No es lo mismo andar por el mapa que de repente aparecer en una localización totalmente distinta. Y no es lo mismo renderizar en movimiento que parpadear en una localización totalmente distinta teniendo que cargar instantáneamente millones de archivos.



Sí lo son, porque todo eso no tiene nada que ver con el hecho de abrir todo el goblo a la vez o poquito a poco.
Ocurre en ambos casos.

No creo que abran todo a la vez porque no creo que tengan ni un 10% de la orografía de la Tierra modelada lo suficientemente bien como para abrirla.

Si te fijas en el Terrain video... Todos los 3 o 4 paisajes que muestran son IGUALES, mismos árboles, mismas montañas... cuando lo que hubiera tenido sentido es mostrar un desierto, una zona nevada, una jungla, una tundra, un volcán.... Diferentes "escenarios".

La cámara hace como el paripé de moverse, pero muestra 3 o 4 zonas indistinguibles entre sí.
Creo que sólo mostraron un "ambiente" porque seguramente es lo único que tienen modelado.

Para abrir todo el planeta de golpe, necesitarían un equipo como el de Pixar, pero multiplicado por 1000. Nuestro planeta es MUY heterogéneo.


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

El vídeo que mostraron es de Fase 3, para eso todavía queda un rato. Si de verdad tuviesen ya el 10% no estaría nada mal a estas alturas...


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> De momento no le veo ventajas a las criptos, muchas trabas legales para muchos países y más dificultad de acceso para la gran masa, que es lo primero que interesa en cuanto estén asentados. Una cripto en sí no le da mas valor al proyecto. *Las acabarán poniendo porque se impondrán en todo*, pero yo creo que hay que atar muchos cabos antes si van a ser una empresa legal a nivel global.



Yo no estaría tan seguro de eso.

Los testigos de la criptomoneda llevan LUSTROS prometiendo esa gran revolución... que no llega.
Cuando comenzaron, decían que era INMINENTE.
Creo que siguen diciéndolo.

Puede que parezca que no... pero las grandes revoluciones de la Historia, suelen ser bastante espontáneas.
La criptomoneda es un concepto abstracto, muy difícil de entender, y con una explicación detrás que, bueno, suele dejar a todo el mundo instisfecho. ¿Ordenadores resolviendo algoritmos?

Creo que hay motivos antropológicamente profundos como para relacionar el acto de la POSESIÓN con el acto de POSEER físicamente algo... pudiéndolo tocar, aunque sólo se trate de un símbolo, como un billete. Amén de todas las consideraciones económicas.


Si la criptomoneda va a revolucionar algo... ya está tardando.


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

Y otra pregunta que me hago es:

Si esto sale bien. ¿Harán Moon2? ¿Saturn2? ¿Mars2?
Yo no le diría que no a tener una casita en el lado oscuro de la Luna...

En Ready Player One se movían entre planetas...


----------



## Silverado72 (15 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Y otra pregunta que me hago es:
> 
> Si esto sale bien. ¿Harán Moon2? ¿Saturn2? ¿Mars2?
> Yo no le diría que no a tener una casita en el lado oscuro de la Luna...
> ...



Pero la vinculación emocional y los significados son muchisimo mayores con la Tierra que con cualquier diferente astro.

Sobre la cripto de E2, yo diria que tienen las bases preparadas para hacer una conversión más adelante. Mientras que otros juegos empiezan con criptos y terreno virtual, como OVR o Decentraland, E2 empieza con fiat e inmobiliaria virtual. Así garantizan mas aceptación del público, para despues arrastarlo hacia la hipotetica cripto E2. Digamos que funciona al revés que los otros.

No dejan de ser conjeturas con lo poco disponible hasta ahora.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sí lo son, porque todo eso no tiene nada que ver con el hecho de abrir todo el goblo a la vez o poquito a poco.
> Ocurre en ambos casos.
> 
> No creo que abran todo a la vez porque no creo que tengan ni un 10% de la orografía de la Tierra modelada lo suficientemente bien como para abrirla.
> ...




Si hubieses estudiado la lección sabrías que Ferran recreo toda la tierra y sus terrenos hace ya algún tiempo a escala real. Por eso lo contrataron entre otras cosas. Mirate su turbosquid o bien mi video de su entrevista.


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Pero la vinculación emocional y los significados son muchisimo mayores con la Tierra que con cualquier diferente astro.



Pues si yo fuera el presidente de E2, hubiera empezado por la luna... como ensayo.

Mucho más fácil de modelar, sin mar y más pequeña. Técnicamente hablando, una nadería en comparación.

Hubiera utilizado esa experiencia para E2 y así E2 hubiera ido más rápido.
E2 es, seguramente, un proyecto con demasiada envergadura como para abordarlo sin un ensayo previo.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Lo único que tienen que implementar son por asi decirlo todos los temas secundarios como los recursos


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Si hubieses estudiado la lección sabrías que Ferran recreo toda la tierra y sus terrenos hace ya algún tiempo a escala real. Por eso lo contrataron entre otras cosas. Mirate su turbosquid o bien mi video de su entrevista.



¿Entonces reconoce que va dando LECCIONES por ahí?

Lo que ví es que uno de ellos hace bolas del mundo y helicópteros, no que haya modelado toda la Tierra a escala real, cosa que no me creo.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Entonces reconoces que vas dando LECCIONES por ahí?
> Pensaba que ibas a estar tranquilito...
> 
> 
> Lo que ví es que uno de ellos hace bolas del mundo y helicópteros, no que haya modelado toda la Tierra a escala real, cosa que no me creo.



A ti parece que hay que dartelas por lo visto. Primero preguntas y cuando te contestan , dices que no o qué es mentira o que no te lo crees sin tener ni pajolera idea. 

Entonces reconoces dice... XD . A ti cualquiera te puede dar una lección . Básicamente eres el discrepante en la mayoría de temas pero no solo por tocar siempre la misma tecla si no además por ignorante. 

Anda ponte a hacer gráficas y biblias que nadie te va a comprar , Don Espasa.


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> A ti parece que hay que dartelas por lo visto. Primero preguntas y cuando te contestan , dices que no o qué es mentira o que no te lo crees sin tener ni pajolera idea.
> 
> Entonces reconoces dice... XD . A ti cualquiera te puede dar una lección . Básicamente eres el discrepante en la mayoría de temas pero no solo por tocar siempre la misma tecla si no además por ignorante.
> 
> Anda ponte a hacer gráficas y biblias que nadie te va a comprar , Don Espasa.



Y luego hay quien se atreve a decir que es que el que discute mucho soy yo.
No se os puede decir nada, ¿eh?

De todos modos, queda clara la idea que expresa: _el que discrepa, necesita que le den una lección_.
Buen mensaje, sin duda, pero pensando así, no me extraña que tengan ustedes que estar llamando troll a todo el mundo.

Creo que tienen ustedes un problema social. Esa agresividad tan automática es inquietante.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Y luego hay quien se atreve a decir que es que el que discute mucho soy yo.
> No se os puede decir nada, ¿eh?
> 
> De todos modos, queda clara la idea que expresa: _el que discrepa, necesita que le den una lección_.
> ...



www.turbosquid.com/3d-models/3d-earth-clouds-512k-1/920051 . 

Ahí la llevas. Tiene la tierra AL COMPLETO y además te incluye un modelo lunar a 64K de regalo. 

1500$ . Y lo desarrollo en 2015. Fíjate si ha llovido desde entonces como para no mejorar su trabajo inicial.


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> www.turbosquid.com/3d-models/3d-earth-clouds-512k-1/920051 .
> 
> Ahí la llevas. Tiene la tierra AL COMPLETO y además te incluye un modelo lunar a 64K de regalo.
> 
> 1500$ . Y lo desarrollo en 2015. Fíjate si ha llovido desde entonces como para no mejorar su trabajo inicial.




Sí, lo ví el otro día.

Sencillamente... no sé ni por dónde empezar a explicarle su equivocación.
Eso son BOLAS DEL MUNDO... No son la Tierra en 3D.
El modelo de eso es básicamente una bola.
Tienen una única capa de textura (o varias, para las nubes y tal), pero no son un modelo 3D de la orografía de la Tierra. Siempre serán fotos "de lejos", basadas en imágenes de satélite.

En esos modelos no está metido el Everest, por ejemplo, no están metidos los valles, ni las montañas... Son como una foto, pero repartida como textura en una bola.

Creo que pierde usted la compostura y las buenas maneras con mucha facilidad y que su capacidad de comprensión lectora es mejorable.


----------



## BigJoe (15 Mar 2021)

aaaaand here we go again, y ahroa ni siquiera me entero porque al tener a uno ignorado solo veo a otro hablando solo


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> aaaaand here we go again, y ahroa ni siquiera me entero porque al tener a uno ignorado solo veo a otro hablando solo



Curiosamente al final siempre está Molinillos metido en todos los fregaos, supongo que no soy el único que se da cuenta de eso...


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Curiosamente al final siempre está Molinillos metido en todos los fregaos, supongo que no soy el único que se da cuenta de eso...



La gente no es idiota. Se da cuenta de todo... Incluso de quién responde siempre insultando.
No hace falta que usted les guíe. Saben formarse una opinión ellos solitos. En lo único en lo que es usted único es en provocar _fregaos_ y luego desentenderse.

¿No había usted prometido calmarse y dejar de insultar? ¿Cuántas veces cambia de opinión al día?

En mi opinión, esta metedura de pata con lo de la bola del mundo es increíble.
¿Alguien que no sabe diferenciar una bola de un modelo 3D del mundo al completo es el "experto en Earth2"? ¿En serio?


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Curiosamente al final siempre está Molinillos metido en todos los fregaos, supongo que no soy el único que se da cuenta de eso...



pues yo veo a otro también en todos los fregaos


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> aaaaand here we go again, y ahroa ni siquiera me entero porque al tener a uno ignorado solo veo a otro hablando solo



ya digo en otro hilo, vives mucho mejor así, en la ignorancia!


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> La gente no es idiota. Se da cuenta de todo... Incluso de quién responde siempre insultando.
> No hace falta que usted les guíe. Saben formarse una opinión ellos solitos. En lo único en lo que es usted único es en provocar _fregaos_ y luego desentenderse.
> 
> ¿No había usted prometido calmarse y dejar de insultar? ¿Cuántas veces cambia de opinión al día?
> ...




No, el experto eres tú.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> La gente no es idiota. Se da cuenta de todo... Incluso de quién responde siempre insultando.
> No hace falta que usted les guíe. Saben formarse una opinión ellos solitos. En lo único en lo que es usted único es en provocar _fregaos_ y luego desentenderse.
> 
> ¿No había usted prometido calmarse y dejar de insultar? ¿Cuántas veces cambia de opinión al día?
> ...




O sea que es una bola del mundo y que no tiene texturas ni modelos tirados sobre el terreno, ¿ Verdad ? Eres un troll de cuidao , tóxico a mas no poder y además es que solo tus números lo reflejan. ¿ No es este un foro centrado en la economía ? Pues como sigan tus pasos mal van 

Acuéstate


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> O sea que es una bola del mundo y que no tiene texturas ni modelos tirados sobre el terreno, ¿ Verdad ? Eres un troll de cuidao , tóxico a mas no poder y además es que solo tus números lo reflejan. ¿ No es este un foro centrado en la economía ? Pues como sigan tus pasos mal van
> 
> Acuéstate



Está usted metiendo la pata hasta el fondo... Se lo digo sin acritud.
Eso, es una textura. Por mucho que zoomee... jamás verá el modelo 3D de la orografía de la Tierra... Jamás verá el modelo 3D de cerca... porque NO lo hay. Ahí no. Es una foto... con efectitos 3D, y ángulo, y los flares y demás... pero, en ESENCIA una foto... no está todo el detalle tridimensional de la Tierra ahí dentro.


Sinceramente, creo que le vendrían bien unas nociones básicas de geometría...

No quiero machacharle, ni humillarle. Le señalo que comete un error, nada más.
Si va a usted a reaccionar con brutalidad siempre, dígalo ya y nos ahorramos todos la penuria, que insulta usted en TODOS los mensajes y luego tiene el morro de quejarse, lo cual es una desfachatez.

¿No puede hablar "normal", sin alterarse?


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No, el experto eres tú.



¿Y el argumento?
¿O es que señalarme es un argumento ya de por sí?

Le pido que se calme e intente hablar normal, sin alterarse. No es tan difícil.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Está usted metiendo la pata hasta el fondo... Se lo digo sin acritud.
> Eso, es una textura. Por mucho que zoomee... jamás verá el modelo 3D de la orografía de la Tierra... Jamás verá el modelo 3D de cerca... porque NO lo hay. Ahí no. Es una foto... con efectitos 3D, y ángulo, y los flares y demás... pero, en ESENCIA una foto... no está todo el detalle tridimensional de la Tierra hay dentro.
> 
> 
> ...



Suerte, vas por buen camino xD


----------



## antoniussss (15 Mar 2021)

buenas, algún sitio para comprar en Dubai que sea rocambolesco¿?

Como voy a comprar, y me suda las megacitys por ahora, me la suda todo, soy un simio, por si entre algunos compramos en algun sitio raro.


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Suerte, vas por buen camino xD




Como quiera.

Lo explicaré con imágenes a ver si así usted se cosca. No quiero humillarle... Es un último intento de hacerle ver su error. Lo hago con la luna, pero es lo mismo con la Tierra.



Lo que usted muestra es esto:






Para el ordenador es como una simple bola, a la que él aplica una textura más o menos así:








Internet está lleno de texturas de planetas. De la luna, la Tierra, Marte, con nubes, sin nubes... lo que quieras. Algunas curradísimas.
Las hay más sencillas, más pixeladas, más así o más asá....... pero, para el ordenador.... son una simple BOLA que debe ser recubierta con una foto.









Se pueden aplicar texturas secundarias, para nubes, efectos de luz... e incluso se le puede dar como cierta "sensación de 3D", con mapas de texturas, que son más o menos así:









Por supuesto, a más te lo curres, más real será.... PERO SIEMPRE SERÁ UNA SIMPLE BOLA.


Una BOLA no es el modelo 3D de la orografía de la Tierra.

El modelo 3D de la orografía de la Tierra sería así... pero para toda la Tierra.








Con el modelo del árbol, del pajarito, de la piedra, de todo... Cada uno con sus texturas y subtexturas.



Como ve, NO ES UNA SIMPLE BOLA.

Utiliza usted el comodín del "trol, trol, gñé" con demasiada ligereza, me parece a mí.


----------



## talosweb (15 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> buenas, algún sitio para comprar en Dubai que sea rocambolesco¿?
> 
> Como voy a comprar, y me suda las megacitys por ahora, me la suda todo, soy un simio, por si entre algunos compramos en algun sitio raro.



Pues no hay nada hablado pero podríamos ser 2 o 3 los interesados en ponernos de acuerdo. 

Si alguien más está interesado, que lo diga


----------



## antoniussss (15 Mar 2021)

que os parece en esa esquina fronteriza rollo como en Villa burbuja?


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> buenas, algún sitio para comprar en Dubai que sea rocambolesco¿?
> 
> Como voy a comprar, y me suda las megacitys por ahora, me la suda todo, soy un simio, por si entre algunos compramos en algun sitio raro.



Si supiésemos a ciencia cierta que más adelante nos dejarán mover las parcelas de sitio dentro del mismo país, podríamos cada uno pillar donde queramos y podamos, y luego juntarnos ordenadamente y montar Villa Burbuja 2.0


----------



## talosweb (15 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> que os parece en esa esquina fronteriza rollo como en Villa burbuja?



En la misma línea de playa?? Quizás la línea de playa sea una zona con alto riesgo de que coincidir con otros jugadores a la hora de darle al botón de compra. En cualquier caso, si os parece, miramos si somos más los interesados y luego decidimos la situación.
Yo personalmente tengo poco miedo a que me “caguen” la parcela por elegirla aquí en abierto... Imagino que la peña estará pendiente de hacer las compras que le parezcan más interesantes en primera instancia antes de querer joder al personal y tirarse a comprar en el mismo sitio que decidamos aquí... pero vaya, es una opinión como cualquier otra. 


Kartal dijo:


> Si supiésemos a ciencia cierta que más adelante nos dejarán mover las parcelas de sitio dentro del mismo país, podríamos cada uno pillar donde queramos y podamos, y luego juntarnos ordenadamente y montar Villa Burbuja 2.0



Esto sería la hostia, xDD


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Si supiésemos a ciencia cierta que más adelante nos dejarán mover las parcelas de sitio dentro del mismo país, podríamos cada uno pillar donde queramos y podamos, y luego juntarnos ordenadamente y montar Villa Burbuja 2.0



Sí, ahora que el "golpe de Estado" y lo de la Concejalía no ha funcionado, es lo que toca...


----------



## antoniussss (15 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> En la misma línea de playa?? Quizás la línea de playa sea una zona con alto riesgo de que coincidir con otros jugadores a la hora de darle al botón de compra. En cualquier caso, si os parece, miramos si somos más los interesados y luego decidimos la situación.
> Yo personalmente tengo poco miedo a que me “caguen” la parcela por elegirla aquí en abierto... Imagino que la peña estará pendiente de hacer las compras que le parezcan más interesantes en primera instancia antes de querer joder al personal y tirarse a comprar en el mismo sitio que decidamos aquí... pero vaya, es una opinión como cualquier otra.
> 
> Esto sería la hostia, xDD




Hay muchos sitios más famosos para comenzar que esa esquina, no creo que nadie lo primero que haga es comprar ahí.

Sobre "A que te Caguen la parcela con furia de cerdo divina", somos simios, nos da igual esas gilipolleces de rico con las que lloran los habitantes de las "MegaCity", somos Pablo Iglesias y estamos abiertos a cualquier simios que venga..........

Da igual que alguien compre exactamente esa parcelita, si la de al lado esta libre, cojones


----------



## Jebediah (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No, el experto eres tú.



No _reirssen _de los pobres por favooo.


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No _reirssen _de los pobres por favooo.



Tranquilo, a alguno le queda menos de dos meses para estar todo el día llorando, espero que sea en otro sitio, aquí se viene llorado de casa.
Tiempo al tiempo


----------



## Carlos1 (15 Mar 2021)

Con respecto a las criptos y Earth2, para mi sería un bombazo.

-minado (aunque fuese cutre) en cada parcela
-cripto propia de Earth2
-pasarelas fiat-cripto y cripto-fiat
-Marketplace de Earth2 alternativo tradeando con criptos
-stacking de criptos relacionado con el número de tiles, ubicación, etc.


Y así muchas cosas más, es un mundo por explorar, pero el que le de la espalda al futuro, que lógicamente son las criptos, me parece a mi que se equivoca.

Otra cosa, me parece más friki montarte un mundo 3D en tu habitación que el mercadeo de criptos, que ahora mismo está en auge y es bastante "real"


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Tranquilo, a alguno le queda menos de dos meses para estar todo el día llorando, espero que sea en otro sitio, aquí se viene llorado de casa.
> Quien ríe el último rie mejor, , tiempo al tiempo



¿Qué sucederá en dos meses?
¿Quién se supone que llora?


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> que os parece en esa esquina fronteriza rollo como en Villa burbuja?



Yo creo que todo lo que sea costa va a estar disputado. Es lo primero que vuela en cualquier ubicación



Kartal dijo:


> Si supiésemos a ciencia cierta que más adelante nos dejarán mover las parcelas de sitio dentro del mismo país, podríamos cada uno pillar donde queramos y podamos, y luego juntarnos ordenadamente y montar Villa Burbuja 2.0



A eso ya contestó Shaen en Discord:

*Q: Is there a possibility to move tiles to a better free spot with more foot traffic?*
_we are working on solutions but nothing in development yet_

De hecho, en otra ocasión anterior me suena que dejaron caer que sí se podrían mover, sobre todo pensando en aquelas propìedades que se habían quedado a las afueras de un núcleo. Es decir, estaban pensando en permitir cierto movimiento, supongo que con una distancia limitada, no con la intención de que se pueda mover una tile comprada en Benalmádena a la Rambla de Barcelona.


----------



## antoniussss (15 Mar 2021)

Por eso he puesto ese emplazamiento, en costa, con fronterita al lado, como nos gusta a los burbujos.......... lejos de los sitios mas favoritos que se van a petar en seguida.

Buenos tenemos algunos días para hablarlo. a no ser que alguien proponga algo mejor, yo voy a comprar ahí, en el saliente al mar


----------



## antoniussss (15 Mar 2021)

Osea ampliadamente estamos hablando de esto.


----------



## antoniussss (15 Mar 2021)

Una villa burbuja deluxe en Dubai, desde el protubulo ese para abajo.


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> A eso ya contestó Shaen en Discord:
> 
> *Q: Is there a possibility to move tiles to a better free spot with more foot traffic?*
> _we are working on solutions but nothing in development yet_
> ...



Por eso, si el límite es dentro de un mismo país sí que podríamos juntar nuestras propiedades en una misma zona.

Aunque rápidamente ha salido alguien ya a criticar esa idea, curiosamente el mismo de siempre, el que se supone que es el adalid de la libertad de expresión del foro. Mejor descartarlo entonces, no queremos más parrafadas de pataleo y lloriqueo


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Una villa burbuja deluxe en Dubai, desde el protubulo ese para abajo.



Golpista!!! Quieres quedarte con todo el poder!!! Bla bla bla bla


----------



## antoniussss (15 Mar 2021)

No , no es crear otra villaburbuja y dejar de lado la otra, es dado que muchos vamos a comprar en Dubai por salir barato, pues juntarnos a LOLEAR.

Villaburbuja solo hay 1 hahahahahahha y es la de bután, pero con los ingresos que se puede sacar en Dubai, haremos crecer al de Bután.


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

Yo no sé si podré estar, tengo muchas papeletas para que no, pero tenía pensado irme tb a una frontera pero de los Emiratos, no exactamente Dubai, porque va a ser la guerra


----------



## antoniussss (15 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> No , no es crear otra villaburbuja y dejar de lado la otra, es dado que muchos vamos a comprar en Dubai por salir barato, pues juntarnos a LOLEAR.
> 
> Villaburbuja solo hay 1 hahahahahahha y es la de bután, pero con los ingresos que se puede sacar en Dubai, haremos crecer al de Bután.



Financiar con sucio dinero moro al crecimiento de villaburbuja normal.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Tranquilo, a alguno le queda menos de dos meses para estar todo el día llorando, espero que sea en otro sitio, aquí se viene llorado de casa.
> Quien ríe el último rie mejor, , tiempo al tiempo



Joder casualmente eres otra de las personas que tiene un % profit nulo. Mis dieses


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Joder casualmente eres otra de las personas que tiene un % profit nulo. Mis dieses



Macho John, pero con esos comentarios y sin tener una sola tile en VB cómo vas a caerle bien a alguien aquí...


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> No , no es crear otra villaburbuja y dejar de lado la otra, es dado que muchos vamos a comprar en Dubai por salir barato, pues juntarnos a LOLEAR.
> 
> Villaburbuja solo hay 1 hahahahahahha y es la de bután, pero con los ingresos que se puede sacar en Dubai, haremos crecer al de Bután.



Claro, si es que todos lo hemos entendido así... bueno todos menos el de siempre....


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Macho John, pero con esos comentarios y sin tener una sola tile en VB cómo vas a caerle bien a alguien aquí...



Ah, ¿ Que ahora es un requisito tener tiles en VB para caerle bien a alguien aquí ? 

Vamos ya lo que me faltaba xD . Soy tan libre de tenerlas como de no tenerlas e igual de libre de contestar a quien me de la gana sin que tú pongas de por medio que como no tengo tiles no puedo comentar..


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ah, ¿ Que ahora es un requisito tener tiles en VB para caerle bien a alguien aquí ?
> 
> Vamos ya lo que me faltaba xD . Soy tan libre de tenerlas como de no tenerlas e igual de libre de contestar a quien me de la gana sin que tú pongas de por medio que como no tengo tiles no puedo comentar..



Y lo de meterse con la gente por tener poco networth te parece elegante?


----------



## Carlos1 (15 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo no sé si podré estar, tengo muchas papeletas para que no, pero tenía pensado irme tb a una frontera pero de los Emiratos, no exactamente Dubai, porque va a ser la guerra




Si queremos pillar algo en Emiratos tenemos que olvidarnos de las grandes ciudades, hay que darle al zoom out y tirar hacia las afueras, pero también calcular "que tan afuera", y no pillar en medio de la nada, donde en un futuro te cueste sangre poder revender las parcelillas.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Y lo de meterse con la gente por tener poco networth te parece elegante?



Igual de elegante que el comentario al que le he contestado. O igual de elegante que muchos otros a los que veo que no haces alusión alguna . 


¿ Quieres que te los enumere ? Por qué a ver si ahora puedes tú predicar con el ejemplo de determinados comentarios.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Si queremos pillar algo en Emiratos tenemos que olvidarnos de las grandes ciudades, hay que darle al zoom out y tirar hacia las afueras, pero también calcular "que tan afuera", y no pillar en medio de la nada, donde en un futuro te cueste sangre poder revender las parcelillas.




Una de las mejores opciones sin duda Carlos. Ahí le has dado. 


Si no quieres tragarte todo el vídeo , al final digo algo parecido


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Qué sucederá en dos meses?
> ¿Quién se supone que llora?



2 meses o 10, da igual, dale tiempo, 

Verás lloriquear así: 

"es que no es justo, jo" , "es que dijeron", "es que nos prometieron a mis amiguitos y a mí que ganaríamos mas que los demás", es que jo, hemos corrido riesgos tremendos" ( a todo ésto claramente sin entender lo que significa la palabra riesgo.), "es que se iba a poder hacer lo que nosotros nos imaginamos que se iba a poder hacer y ahora no se puede, jo" , "es que resulta que no hay tantos tontos como pensábamos que quieran comprar 10 minutos después de nosotros para luego venderlos a beneficio" , jo es que ha bajado el precio, jo es que no hay derecho, son unos boomers, voy a buscar sus perfiles y reirme asi descargo mis frustraciones

Sólo hay que sentarse y esperar


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Y lo de meterse con la gente por tener poco networth te parece elegante?



Y por cierto te lo puntualizo. No me meto con gente que tiene poca networth, básicamente porque yo tampoco tengo nada asombroso. Se trata del % profit que no es lo mismo. Que es ahí donde se ve la revalorización , el saber invertir , tengas 10 o 100. 

Por ahí no vayas amigo.


----------



## Carlos1 (15 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> 2 meses o 10, da igual, dale tiempo,
> 
> Verás lloriquear así:
> 
> ...




Los primeros llantos vendrán cuando Earth2 suelte el primer mojón dumpeador apocalíptico y en el marketplace veamos cosas a 0.05, 0.10, 0.15, XDDD. Puede suceder en 2 meses o 2 años, pero el día llegará, y sería sano también, para que entre dinero fresco tiene que haber volatilidad, sino no mola.


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Y por cierto te lo puntualizo. No me meto con gente que tiene poca networth, básicamente porque yo tampoco tengo nada asombroso. Se trata del % profit que no es lo mismo. Que es ahí donde se ve la revalorización , el saber invertir , tengas 10 o 100.
> 
> Por ahí no vayas amigo.



Ah vale, si es por lo del profit entonces adelante, dales caña. Así les caerás mejor...


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Los primeros llantos vendrán cuando Earth2 suelte el primer mojón dumpeador apocalíptico y en el marketplace veamos cosas a 0.05, 0.10, 0.15, XDDD. Puede suceder en 2 meses o 2 años, pero el día llegará, y sería sano también, para que entre dinero fresco tiene que haber volatilidad, sino no mola.



Bueno en decentreland no baja ni una propiedad de 1200$ y no hay esa volatilidad... Tan solo en su moneda maná pega algún bajonazo...


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> 2 meses o 10, da igual, dale tiempo,
> 
> Verás lloriquear así:
> 
> ...




Ah, re refieres a eso.

Ha habido proyectos análogoso a E2 en el pasado. Uno que yo menciono mucho es el proyecto steemit. Tiene muchas similitudes...
Un colega se enganchó en la Secta (siempre hay una Secta de futuros millonarios en estas cosas) y no paró hasta meterme a mí, aunque permanecí en un segundo plano. Lo hice por hacerle compañía.

Básicamente es una "idea" con la que mucha gente se hará rica... No como en E2, pero de otra manera, el principio humano era el mismo.

El guion fue igual. Anda que no dieron la lata con Discord (por eso lo conozco y sé que allí se banea a todo Dios a la mínima).


Acabaron casi matándose unos a otros. Yo nunca creí en aquel proyecto.
Pienso que esta panda de "inversores" de 25 años, acabará igual.

Aquí sólo ganará dinero E2... Los demás... unas migajas y da gracias. Un día con más ganas cuento la historia completa y enfatizando los analogías con E2. Es pasmoso.


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

Me parto con el himbersor, cuando te puedas retirar con ésto vienes a chulear, no habías durado en bitcoin ni medio segundo, ay, señor Satoshi que no es justo que no venga al discord para que yo le diga cómo hacerlo, es que el gordo de Singapur se ha pirado con todos los fondos del exchange,


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Un día con más ganas cuento la historia completa y enfatizando los analogías con E2. Es pasmoso.



pues sería interesante no lo conozco


----------



## Carlos1 (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Y por cierto te lo puntualizo. No me meto con gente que tiene poca networth, básicamente porque yo tampoco tengo nada asombroso. Se trata del % profit que no es lo mismo. Que es ahí donde se ve la revalorización , el saber invertir , tengas 10 o 100.
> 
> Por ahí no vayas amigo.




Pero es demasiado relativo, no es igual ir a corto que a largo, holdear 1 año o holdear 5 años. Un buen profit hoy puede ser una kaka el día de mañana, y realmente haces ROI cuando pones tus E-dólares en tu cuenta de banco. Incluso sigue habiendo gente que se cree los pumpeos esos de 10.000 % que aparecen cada ciertas horas, XDD


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ah vale, si es por lo del profit entonces adelante, dales caña. Así les caerás mejor...



Esto funciona así . Tu metes 500 y compras donde sea. Normalmente si compras en países donde no haya ni ciudad conocida , ni megaciudad conocida , salvo que haya ido alguien a por recursos lo justo ganas un 5-7-10% en unos meses si llega.


pepita dijo:


> Me parto con el himbersor, cuando te puedas retirar con ésto vienes a chulear, no habías durado en bitcoin ni medio segundo, ay, señor Satoshi que no es justo que no venga al discord para que yo le diga cómo hacerlo, es que el gordo de Singapur se ha pirado con todos los fondos del exchange,



No sabes ni por dónde te pega el aire . Pero no con esto , con todo lo que dices. Lo de Tony Merhi incluido . Donde han instalado una segunda sede por traslado y necesitaban temporalmente un director/inversor . 3 días duró en el cargo y tú ya estabas de Salsa Rosa , Sálvame y Aquí hay tomate ...

Infórmate mejor la próxima vez o vete al Bitcoin si , pero aquí no das una derecha.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Pero es demasiado relativo, no es igual ir a corto que a largo, holdear 1 año o holdear 5 años. Un buen profit hoy puede ser una kaka el día de mañana, y realmente haces ROI cuando pones tus E-dólares en tu cuenta de banco. Incluso sigue habiendo gente que se cree los pumpeos esos de 10.000 % que aparecen cada ciertas horas, XDD



Yo metí 1.000 , saque 2.000 y aún tengo cerca de 7.000 en É-$ por lo que en corto ya he sacado más de lo que metí y a largo no te lo puedo decir . Ahora reinvierto lo que saco de las ventas que voy poniendo algunas con compras a 9$ y en venta a 45$ para oportunidades mejores o flips de market


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No sabes ni por dónde te pega el aire . Pero no con esto , con todo lo que dices. Lo de Tony Merhi incluido . Donde han instalado una segunda sede por traslado y necesitaban temporalmente un director/inversor . 3 días duró en el cargo y tú ya estabas de Salsa Rosa , Sálvame y Aquí hay tomate ...
> 
> Infórmate mejor la próxima vez o vete al Bitcoin si , pero aquí no das una derecha.




Esta no es forma de tratar a una dama, ni a nadie.
No sé como luego tiene la caradura de ir llamando a la gente trol por ahí...


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Esto funciona así . Tu metes 500 y compras donde sea. Normalmente si compras en países donde no haya ni ciudad conocida , ni megaciudad conocida , salvo que haya ido alguien a por rr
> 
> 
> No sabes ni por dónde te pega el aire . Pero no con esto , con todo lo que dices. Lo de Tony Merhi incluido . Donde han instalado una segunda sede por traslado y necesitaban temporalmente un director/inversor . 3 días duró en el cargo y tú ya estabas de Salsa Rosa , Sálvame y Aquí hay tomate ...
> ...



Tú si que no sabes por donde te da el aire, sólo que yo no me dedico a la publicidad, si quisiera estar todo el día escuchando propaganda vería la tele


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Yo metí 1.000 , saque 2.000



¿Esto es lo que usted llama _aportar_?


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Esto funciona así . Tu metes 500 y compras donde sea. Normalmente si compras en países donde no haya ni ciudad conocida , ni megaciudad conocida , salvo que haya ido alguien a por rr



Pues ahora tengo curiosidad, mi profit actual es *55.145%* , eso es bueno o es malo, teniendo en cuenta que mi primera compra fue el 24 de enero?


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

La cosa es que toda la información nueva en este hilo la trae Kartal, lo demás que se cuela como información es propaganda continua que aburre mucho

Bueno y Le_Fanu y otros, perdón,


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Esta no es forma de tratar a una dama, ni a nadie.
> No sé como luego tiene la caradura de ir llamando a la gente trol por ahí...



Espera que cito una de tus citas "Berlín , las mejores putas de Alemania " . Otro que tal baila.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> La cosa es que toda la información nueva en este hilo la trae Kartal, lo demás que se cuela como información es propaganda continua que aburre mucho



Jajajajajajajajajajaja CLARO


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> La cosa es que toda la información nueva en este hilo la trae Kartal, lo demás que se cuela como información es propaganda continua que aburre mucho
> 
> Bueno y Le_Fanu y otros, perdón,




Yo después de lo de la bola.... ya no puedo mirarlo con los mismos ojos.
No quiero parecer ensoberbecido o triunfalista, pero... a quien dice algo así, ya no puedo tomarle en serio en nada.


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> La cosa es que toda la información nueva en este hilo la trae Kartal, lo demás que se cuela como información es propaganda continua que aburre mucho
> 
> Bueno y Le_Fanu y otros, perdón,



No estoy de acuerdo, señorita Pepis, pero de todas formas muchas gracias por la parte que me toca. Aquí cada uno aporta lo que quiere y puede. Yo mismo he aprendido mucho de los aportes de otros, empezando por AK2, que fue el que abrió el hilo original.


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Espera que cito una de tus citas "Berlín , las mejores putas de Alemania " . Otro que tal baila.




Sí tío... aunque me creo perfectamente que a alguien como usted puede que le gusten más las de Düsseldorf.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues ahora tengo curiosidad, mi profit actual es *55.145%* , eso es bueno o es malo, teniendo en cuenta que mi primera compra fue el 24 de enero?



Bien. Aunque son múltiples los factores que se determinan en el tienes que tener en cuenta el lugar se tus propiedades porque ha podido subir no gracias a tu zona de compra si no a otras por ejemplo como Megaciudades dentro del mismo país o compras de recursos o ciudades reales. 

Tendrás que ver el % de descuento que te ves obligado a poner para conseguir vender tus propiedades. Depende obviamente de la demanda de tu zona , exclusividad y tipo de compra en cuanto a construcción.


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajaja CLARO



pero no lo dudes, yo no he aprendido de tí ni una palabra, porque nada es información, kartal viene y trae lo escrito, tú tus interpretaciones


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, señorita Pepis, pero de todas formas muchas gracias por la parte que me toca. Aquí cada uno aporta lo que quiere y puede. Yo mismo he aprendido mucho de los aportes de otros, empezando por AK2, que fue el que abrió el hilo original.



si, perdón es que estoy ofuscada, soy mayor y no tengo memoria para nombrarlos


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sí tío... aunque me creo perfectamente que a alguien como usted puede que le gusten más las de Düsseldorf.



Directamente no consumo ese tipo de servicios porque no tengo necesidad de ello. De hecho me parece LAMENTABLE


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Directamente no consumo ese tipo de servicios porque no tengo necesidad de ello. De hecho me parece *LAMENTABLE*



Mejor. Si usted se lamenta.... yo me divierto más, la verdad. Gracias.


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> si, perdón es que estoy ofuscada, soy mayor y no tengo memoria para nombrarlos



Las mujeres bellas, siempre tienen 15 años en su corazón.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> pero no lo dudes, yo no he aprendido de tí ni una palabra, porque nada es información, kartal viene y trae lo escrito, tú tus interpretaciones



Una de tantas , con una entrevista a Ferrán. A día de hoy no se ha hecho ni una entrevista por parte de ningún usuario , lo justo un Stream de mis amigos de Alpha Kingdom a Thomas hace un par de días. 

Cuéntame más.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> si, perdón es que estoy ofuscada, soy mayor y no tengo memoria para nombrarlos



Tienes memoria para lo que te interesa más bien .


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Las mujeres bellas, siempre tienen 15 años en su corazón.


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

Si el Ferran ya sabe todo lo que van a hacer, ¿por qué os dedicais a intentar presionarles para que cambien las reglas del juego según os conviene a tí y a tus Super mega amigos?


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>



Otra vez le dejo sin palabras y recurre a dibujicos...

Luego se queja de que le citan.... Qué poca clase.


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Tienes memoria para lo que te interesa más bien .



Por supuesto, es una virtud, casi todo lo que tú criticas de mí, lo considero una virtud


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Si el Ferran ya sabe todo lo que van a hacer, ¿por qué os dedicais a intentar presionarles para que cambien las reglas del juego según os conviene a tí y a tus Super mega amigos?



Señorita Pepis, díganos la verdad... usted no es una señora mayor al que le salen bien las lentejas como quiere hacernos pensar, verdad?


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Otra vez le dejo sin palabras y recurre a dibujicos...
> 
> Luego se queja de que le citan.... Qué poca clase.



No me he podido aguantar, es que ese comentario de los 15 años te ha quedado muy pedo...

Pero te juro que lo estoy intentando, eh?


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Por supuesto, es una virtud, casi todo lo que tú criticas de mí, lo considero una virtud



Yo sólo quiero saber una cosa. ¿Quién tiene mejor voz?
¿Él o yo? ¡NECESITO SABERLO!


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Señorita Pepis, díganos la verdad... usted no es una señora mayor al que le salen bien las lentejas como quiere hacernos pensar, verdad?



si, si que lo soy Kartal, aquí tendría que estar mi hijo, que está mas en la edad, jajaja
pero las cosas de señoras mayores me aburren


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

Yo ahora mismo me estoy imaginando la cara de alguien que haya venido a través de los enlaces que hemos puesto en el Discord y vea la fauna que nos hemos juntado aquí...


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> si, si que lo soy Kartal, aquí tendría que estar mi hijo, que está mas en la edad, jajaja
> pero las cosas de señoras mayores me aburren



Hace usted bien, señora. Aunque el bridge y el té de las 5 también tiene su punto...


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo me estoy imaginando la cara de alguien que haya venido a través de los enlaces que hemos puesto en el Discord y vea la fauna que nos hemos juntado aquí...


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

bueno, decidido el ignore, pero que me avise alguien si me vuelven a nombrar y/o seguir dale que dale que dale con mi perfil, que vuelvo y la lio parda


----------



## talosweb (15 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Financiar con sucio dinero moro al crecimiento de villaburbuja normal.



No seré yo el que pase las bellotas


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

Motivado por los recientes comentarios de agradecimiento por parte de Doña Pepita, a continuación voy a compartir una transcripción de las respuestas que dio hace unos días *Nathaniel* en el Discord oficial de Earth2. Posteriormente pegaré una traducción al español. Espero que os sea de utilidad a todos los vecinos de Villa Burbuja.


*Q: Terrain system*

So the tech of the terrain system is to have the entire world as an open game world with terrain details like AAA games like Far Cry 5, Ghost Recon, etc have with smaller maps. Where you can fly all the way up to space and see the entire earth.

Also the updating of the terrain system has no loading or heightmap popping artifacts. And the heightmap is super detailed up close having 0.175 cm heightmap resolution, without the need for tessellation.

What's also cool about the terrain system is the heightmap compression. I made a test build of the entire USA before with the heightmap compressed from 40GB to 200 mb (30m resolution).

My terrain system can handle the entire world in high detail, with heightmap compression of 200-300x

*Q: what will game play be like? Just exploratory in nature?*

No it will have a lot of building stuff and gameplay

*Q: which engine is used to build the world? Unity? Unreal?*

Unity. I'm working with U2019.4 LTS. But I'm extending Unity with a completely new rendering and terrain system. I'm very excited to show it, as it's something that hasn't been done before on such level of detail on such scale.

As for the procedural generation, currently I'm using an extension of my TerrainComposer 2 to generate all object placement on the GPU. So it's superfast…

*Q: Your experience?*

I started programming on the Commodere 64 when I was 8 years old. I'm an Asset Store dev for 8 years now. Many games are using my Assets. E.g. The Forest uses TerrainComposer. I started on the Asset Store then teamed up with devs I met from there.

*Q: Land Editing*

a mix of procedural and edited land. Editing can be done by players owning that land.

*Q: CPU requirements*

I'm making it very scale able for lower hardware, so lots of settings that can be reduced.

*Q: What’s your strategy towards the game?*

Think countries with huge population will raise a lot, but also places that have beautiful landscape with mountains, where people spent vacation, etc. Pretty much like the real world…

*Q: will a small lakes, ponds, rivers in a city get carried over on the E2 terrain? And if they do is there a minimum size we should be aware of?*

Good question, this hasn't fully been decided yet. But think the lakes and rivers we will try to carry over.

*Q: Will there be seasons???*

There will be day/night cycles. Weather could be another thing, but major disasters don't think so. You don't want your stuff to get destroyed by the weather I think.

*Q: in the future will there still be countries ?*

Borders won't change

*Q: Game concept*

The game concept is having the entire earth in high detail of open world games, and being able to rebuild it with all players

*Q: Well, there's the "project anywhere" that goes in that direction, and with companies such as Microsoft and Epic Games behind. IF somebody can pull this off, probably it's them.*

Our terrain is more detailed. 0.17cm heightmap resolution up close. Not from aerial only, but like an open world game where you can explore in third/first person. There's so much detail you could even be an ant…

*Q: how long has the game been in development*

Shane contacted me about ~1.5 years ago. And before that he was already working on the website. I've been working on the terrain system for about ~9 months now (posted on 12/28/2020)

*Q: Let's say London many people bought loads of places but what about the streets in the game ?*

Players will be able to make some kind of roads at least

*Q: Does it matter to buy popular places as initially stated?*

There's different strategies, people look more at popular places, so it has more traffic benefit.

*Q: once all the palava is sorted out and you dampen the cries of the skeptics, are there plans any easter eggs in the game? or are there any currently in the game?*

We could hide an easter egg like in my 24 hour demo lol:

https://forum.unity.com/threads/24-hour-terrain-demo.218650/

We hid a 1 meter easter egg in a 30x30 km terrain lol

*Q: Withdrawals*

That withdrawals are done the way the currently are is because of tricky money laundry laws. Shane just explained me in a call that currently the withdrawals are being done by 2 accountants and a lawyer that review all

*Q: Are you going to be able to raise and lower land or do any sort of map building that alters the landscape?*

That hasn't been fully decided, likely a little but the overall heightmap of the earth would stay. It don't think it should be possible to alter the heightmap too much as then it's not Earth anymore.

*Q: What do you think is going to be the biggest challenge youre going to face going forward?*

The MMO part

*Q: Phase 2*

phase 2 won't really change the investment side of what's currently there, it will only start to add the game side elements to it.

*Q: Will we be able to go inside game and check the terrain on phase or phase 3? Is it decided yet?*

Phase 3 is meant to access the game with terrain yes

*Q: so will phase 2 remain a browser game? and phase 3 a downloadable game maybe from steam or own launcher*

Yes it will and the game likely it's own launcher

*Q: a question about the future of E2. Once people start making money and decide to go on trips irl in groups, what If they decide to sell their land off the website. For example; write each other checks, or pay cash for it. How will E2 profit then?*

It's only possible to sell land to other players on the website (later noted by others that is against TOS and risk account being frozen)

*Q: User Generated Content: Upload size limitations? Upper level polygon count?*

We're still discussing internally what the technical limitations are. We plan to go for the immersive experience, so everything needs to be optimized to the max

*Q: Will there be an 8k texture pack? Asking for when I become super rich from my land and buy a super high end PC*

We'll probably use an 8k atlas like we did in Drone, all buildings/objects in the arenas are done with 1 texture and material

*Q: I'm intrigued to know how do you even start with replicating the terrain of the world? Is it effectively an AI that will do these calculations or is it something you have to do manually?*

There's free source Aster Gdem 3, with 30m heightmap for the entire world. I downloaded it all. Also I made a test build with the entire USA before with 30m detail.

*Q: Do you know if the Terrain will be modifiable other than from terraforming or building?*

The heightmap will be limited as we want to keep the shape of Earth1. But plan it to be editable with grass/forest/stones/dirt etc.

*Q: What programming language do you use for the E2? C++?*

We're using Unity and I use C#, C++ for coding and Cg/HLSL for shaders

*Q: Will there be dlss and raytracing?*

Since it's a huge open world we need a custom GI approximation for it, I already have plans on how to make it

*Q: i think it was you who (sorry of I'm wrong) mentioned we may be able to load files developed in CAD into the game…if this is true, would there be a way to export an xyz of a plot of land if you wanted to design your structure to match the location terrain well?*

We're still discussing the options for the buildings internally what is technically possible. We can't answer that yet.

*Q: Never said it was a scam, but be realistic. Nothing insures your money on the site, they could close it down, it could get hacked, it's scapegoated as a "game" so there's no repercussions for all the money they steal when the site doesn't work. What they want to do and make a "2nd Earth" on VR. They've made millions and still have a development team less than 10. A 10 person team simply can not do what they say they are going to.*

Why do you think we got a producer with decades of experience on the team? to stay with a small team? Not all devs are on the site yet and we're growing a big team. Finding the most skilled developers just doesn't happen overnight…

*Q: Will we be able to swim and dive on our beaches.. if graphics will allow this*

Yes water is planned to be in the game and that you can go under it

*Q: It’s just a tilt brush adding trees and grass, terrain level with height map of a picture*

Dude it's a 64k base heightmap, Unreal and Unity can't even render that. And that 64k heightmap gives 0.5m heightmap resolution on 32x32km, but then the heightmap is enhanced procedurally + splat height textures to 0.17cm. 2k heightmap texture gives you 16m per pixel, instead of 0.17cm.. no difference?


----------



## talosweb (15 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Los primeros llantos vendrán cuando Earth2 suelte el primer mojón dumpeador apocalíptico y en el marketplace veamos cosas a 0.05, 0.10, 0.15, XDDD. Puede suceder en 2 meses o 2 años, pero el día llegará, y sería sano también, para que entre dinero fresco tiene que haber volatilidad, sino no mola.



“Mojón dumpeador”... como se notan las cicatrices en cristos, xDDD (yo tb las tengo  )
Qué evento crees que puede darse para que se produzca?? Tienes algún pronóstico?? Exclusivamente la no entrada de nuevos jugadores??


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2021)

*P: Sistema de terreno*

La tecnología del sistema de terreno es tener todo el mundo como un mundo de juego abierto con detalles del terreno como los juegos AAA como Far Cry 5, Ghost Recon, etc. tienen con mapas más pequeños. Donde puedes volar hasta el espacio y ver toda la tierra.

También la actualización del sistema de terreno no tiene artefactos de carga o de salto de altura. Y el mapa de altura es súper detallado de cerca, con una resolución de 0,175 cm, sin necesidad de teselación.

Lo que también es genial sobre el sistema de terreno es la compresión del mapa de altura. Hice una construcción de prueba de todos los EE.UU. con el mapa de altura comprimido de 40GB a 200 mb (30m de resolución).

Mi sistema de terreno puede manejar todo el mundo con alto nivel de detalle, con una compresión del mapa de altura de 200-300x.

*P: ¿Cómo será el juego? ¿Sólo de carácter exploratorio?*

No, tendrá un montón de cosas de construcción y de juego.

*P: ¿Qué motor se utiliza para construir el mundo? ¿Unity? ¿Unreal?*

Unity. Estoy trabajando con U2019.4 LTS. Pero estoy ampliando Unity con un sistema de renderizado y terreno completamente nuevo. Estoy muy emocionado por mostrarlo, ya que es algo que no se ha hecho antes con tal nivel de detalle a tal escala.

En cuanto a la generación procedural, actualmente estoy utilizando una extensión de mi TerrainComposer 2 para generar toda la colocación de objetos en la GPU. Así que es súper rápido...

*P: ¿Tu experiencia?*

Empecé a programar en el Commodere 64 cuando tenía 8 años. Soy un desarrollador de Asset Store desde hace 8 años. Muchos juegos utilizan mis Assets. Por ejemplo, The Forest utiliza TerrainComposer. Empecé en la Asset Store y luego me asocié con desarrolladores que conocí allí.

*P: Edición de terrenos*

Una mezcla de terrenos procedimentales y editados. La edición puede ser realizada por los jugadores que poseen ese terreno.

*P: Requisitos de la CPU*

Lo estoy haciendo muy escalable para el hardware más bajo, así que hay muchos ajustes que se pueden reducir.

*P: ¿Cuál es tu estrategia para el juego?*

Piensa que los países con mucha población subirán mucho, pero también los lugares que tienen un paisaje bonito con montañas, donde la gente pasa las vacaciones, etc. Más o menos como el mundo real...

*P: ¿Los pequeños lagos, estanques y ríos de una ciudad se trasladan al terreno de E2? Y si lo hacen, ¿hay un tamaño mínimo que debamos tener en cuenta?*

Buena pregunta, esto aún no se ha decidido del todo. Pero pensamos que los lagos y los ríos tratarán de trasladarse.

*P: ¿Habrá estaciones?*

Habrá ciclos de día y noche. El clima podría ser otra cosa, pero las grandes catástrofes no lo creo. No querrás que tus cosas se destruyan por el clima, creo.

*P: ¿en el futuro seguirá habiendo países?*

Las fronteras no cambiarán

*P: Concepto del juego*

El concepto de juego es tener toda la tierra con el alto nivel de detalle de los juegos de mundo abierto, y poder reconstruirla con todos los jugadores

*P: Bueno, está el "proyecto anywhere" que va en esa dirección, y con empresas como Microsoft y Epic Games detrás. Si alguien puede sacar esto adelante, probablemente sean ellos.*

Nuestro terreno es más detallado. 0,17cm de resolución de mapa de altura de cerca. No sólo desde el aire, sino como un juego de mundo abierto en el que puedes explorar en tercera/primera persona. Hay tanto detalle que incluso podrías ser una hormiga...

*P: ¿Cuánto tiempo lleva el juego en desarrollo?*

Shane se puso en contacto conmigo hace aproximadamente un año y medio. Y antes de eso ya estaba trabajando en la página web. He estado trabajando en el sistema de terreno durante unos ~9 meses (publicado el 28/12/2020)

*P: Digamos que Londres mucha gente compró un montón de lugares, pero ¿qué pasa con las calles en el juego?*

Los jugadores podrán hacer algún tipo de calles al menos

*P: ¿Importa comprar lugares populares como se dijo inicialmente?*

Hay diferentes estrategias, la gente se fija más en los lugares populares, por lo que tiene más beneficio de tráfico.

*P: una vez que se ha solucionado todo el palacio y se han aplacado los gritos de los escépticos, ¿hay previsto algún easter egg en el juego? o ¿hay alguno actualmente en el juego?*

Podríamos esconder un easter egg como en mi demo de 24 horas lol:
https://forum.unity.com/threads/24-hour-terrain-demo.218650/

Escondimos un huevo de pascua de 1 metro en un terreno de 30x30 km lol

*P: Retiradas*

El hecho de que los retiros se realicen de la manera actual es debido a las leyes de lavado de dinero. Shane me acaba de explicar en una llamada que actualmente los retiros son realizados por 2 contadores y un abogado que revisan todo.

*P: ¿Se va a poder subir y bajar la tierra o hacer algún tipo de construcción de mapas que altere el paisaje?*

Eso no se ha decidido del todo, probablemente un poco pero el mapa de altura general de la tierra se mantendría. No creo que sea posible alterar demasiado el mapa de alturas, ya que entonces dejaría de ser la Tierra.

*P: ¿Cuál cree que va a ser el mayor reto al que se va a enfrentar en el futuro?*

La parte MMO

*P: La fase 2*

La fase 2 no cambiará realmente la parte de inversión de lo que hay actualmente, sólo empezará a añadirle los elementos de juego.

*P: ¿Podremos entrar en el juego y comprobar el terreno en la fase o fase 3? ¿Se ha decidido ya?*

La fase 3 está pensada para acceder al juego con el terreno sí

*P: ¿la fase 2 seguirá siendo un juego de navegador? y la fase 3 un juego descargable tal vez desde steam o un lanzador propio*

Sí, y el juego probablemente tenga su propio lanzador.

*P: una pregunta sobre el futuro de E2. Una vez que la gente empiece a ganar dinero y decida hacer viajes irl en grupos, ¿qué pasa si deciden vender su terreno fuera del sitio web. Por ejemplo; se hacen cheques entre ellos, o pagan en efectivo por ellos. ¿Cómo se beneficiará entonces E2?*

Sólo es posible vender terrenos a otros jugadores en el sitio web (más tarde se observó que va en contra de las condiciones de servicio y se corre el riesgo de que la cuenta sea congelada).
*
P: Contenido generado por el usuario: ¿Limitación del tamaño de las cargas? ¿Conteo de polígonos en el nivel superior?*

Todavía estamos discutiendo internamente cuáles son las limitaciones técnicas. Planeamos apostar por la experiencia inmersiva, así que todo tiene que estar optimizado al máximo

*P: ¿Habrá un paquete de texturas de 8k? Lo pregunto para cuando me haga súper rico de mi tierra y me compre un PC de súper alta gama*

Probablemente usaremos un atlas de 8k como hicimos en Drone, todos los edificios/objetos en las arenas están hechos con 1 textura y material

*P: Me intriga saber cómo empezáis a replicar el terreno del mundo. ¿Es efectivamente una IA la que hace estos cálculos o es algo que hay que hacer manualmente?*

Hay fuente libre Aster Gdem 3, con 30m heightmap para todo el mundo. Lo he descargado todo. También hice una construcción de prueba con todos los EE.UU. antes con 30m de detalle.
*
P: ¿Sabes si el terreno será modificable aparte de la terraformación o la construcción?*

El mapa de altura será limitado ya que queremos mantener la forma de la Tierra1. Pero planeamos que sea editable con hierba/bosque/piedras/suciedad, etc.

*P: ¿Qué lenguaje de programación utilizáis para el E2? C++?*

Estamos usando Unity y yo uso C#, C++ para la codificación y Cg/HLSL para los shaders

*P: ¿Habrá dlss y raytracing?*

Como es un mundo abierto enorme necesitamos una aproximación GI personalizada para él, ya tengo planes sobre cómo hacerla
*
P: Creo que fuiste tú quien (perdón si me equivoco) mencionaste que podríamos cargar archivos desarrollados en CAD en el juego... si esto es cierto, ¿habría una manera de exportar un xyz de una parcela si quisieras diseñar tu estructura para que se ajuste bien al terreno de la ubicación?*

Todavía estamos discutiendo las opciones para los edificios internamente lo que es técnicamente posible. No podemos responder a eso todavía.
*
P: Nunca he dicho que sea una estafa, pero hay que ser realista. Nada asegura tu dinero en el sitio, podrían cerrarlo, podría ser hackeado, es un chivo expiatorio como "juego" por lo que no hay repercusiones por todo el dinero que roban cuando el sitio no funciona. Lo que quieren hacer y hacer una "2ª Tierra" en la RV. Han ganado millones y todavía tienen un equipo de desarrollo de menos de 10 personas. Un equipo de 10 personas simplemente no puede hacer lo que dicen que van a hacer.*

¿Por qué crees que tenemos un productor con décadas de experiencia en el equipo? para seguir con un equipo pequeño? No todos los desarrolladores están en el sitio todavía y estamos creciendo un equipo grande. Encontrar a los desarrolladores más capacitados no ocurre de la noche a la mañana...

*P: ¿Podremos nadar y bucear en nuestras playas.. si los gráficos lo permiten*

Sí, está previsto que haya agua en el juego y que se pueda pasar por debajo de ella.

*P: Es sólo un pincel de inclinación añadiendo árboles y hierba, nivel de terreno con mapa de altura de una imagen*

Amigo es un heightmap de 64k de base, Unreal y Unity no pueden ni siquiera renderizar eso. Y ese heightmap de 64k da una resolución de 0,5m de heightmap en 32x32km, pero luego el heightmap es mejorado proceduralmente + texturas de altura splat a 0,17cm. Una textura heightmap de 2k te da 16m por pixel, en vez de 0.17cm.. ¿no hay diferencia?


----------



## talosweb (15 Mar 2021)

Solo falta alguien pidiendo fotos de tetas, que lo sepáis


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Con respecto a las criptos y Earth2, para mi sería un bombazo.
> 
> -minado (aunque fuese cutre) en cada parcela
> -cripto propia de Earth2
> ...



Se me pone dura solo de pensarlo. Eso seria el win win. Imaginaos que sube mas que el bitcoin


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> *P: Sistema de terreno*
> 
> La tecnología del sistema de terreno es tener todo el mundo como un mundo de juego abierto con detalles del terreno como los juegos AAA como Far Cry 5, Ghost Recon, etc. tienen con mapas más pequeños. Donde puedes volar hasta el espacio y ver toda la tierra.
> 
> ...





Y si vais páginas atrás mucha de esta información ya la di yo porque ya la confirmaron ellos con anterioridad.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Mar 2021)

Boom


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> “Mojón dumpeador”... como se notan las cicatrices en cristos, xDDD (yo tb las tengo  )
> Qué evento crees que puede darse para que se produzca?? Tienes algún pronóstico?? Exclusivamente la no entrada de nuevos jugadores??



panic attacks


----------



## Srlobo23 (16 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo me estoy imaginando la cara de alguien que haya venido a través de los enlaces que hemos puesto en el Discord y vea la fauna que nos hemos juntado aquí...



O quien sea usuario del foro, pero sólo a modo lectura, sin abrirse cuenta... Desde luego que con este clima, alguno se pensaría muy bien si crearse una cuenta y darse a conocer, o seguir en el anonimato leyendo e intentando aprender algo, además de faltas de respeto, incordios varios, pedanterías...


----------



## BigJoe (16 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> O quien sea usuario del foro, pero sólo a modo lectura, sin abrirse cuenta... Desde luego que con este clima, alguno se pensaría muy bien si crearse una cuenta y darse a conocer, o seguir en el anonimato leyendo e intentando aprender algo, además de faltas de respeto, incordios varios, pedanterías...



El anonimato es lo mejor.

Y es una buena lección, así terminan las "hermandades" y las promesas de "proyctos en común por el bien común"


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Mar 2021)

A ver si lo he entendido...

¿Burbuja tiene un problema porque aquí se discute y eso molesta a los recién llegados, más acostumbrados a foros endogámicos en donde no se puede discutir nada?
Es raro... el foro lleva DÉCADAS funcionando, y se lleva DÉCADAS discutiendo... y eso no ha impedido que siga adelante, cada vez con más usuarios y cada vez con más éxito.

Yo lo que creo es que muchos que han venido al foro SÓLO por el hilo de Earth2 no saben lo que es burbuja... No entienden este foro. Eso no les impide, por supuesto, querer dirigirlo. Han venido aquí con ínfulas de jefes. Todo lo que hacen es para eso: desde el Discord, hasta auto declararse concejales...

BURBUJA siempre ha sido un foro de discusión DE ALTO VOLTAJE... y su éxito radica ahí.

Así que no, no cuela, burbuja no tiene un problema por discutir...
Quien tiene un problema son los que vienen de otros foros y quieren que esto sea como en otros sitios, en donde no se discute nada porque te banean.

Yo lo que veo es que los que más se quejan son los recién llegados (casi siempre los mismos dos o tres que estallan si les replican algo, ya saben a quienes me refiero), los nuevos, que parece que no están acostumbrados al debate... y que son justamente aquellos que más insultan. No sólo me ha ocurrido a mí... le ha ocurrido a cualquiera que les haya dicho que NO a algo.

En cuanto le replican algo a alguno de los nuevos, escupen insultos como un aspersor... y luego se hacen los ofendidos. Si creen que esa estrategia les va a funcionar bien, es que no tienen experiencia en foros de debate.
Si les molesta la disparidad de opiniones, tendrán que aprender a aceptarla, no hay más. Burbuja no va a cambiar sólo porque ellos sean muy hipócritas y muy sensibles.

Si no quieren mal rollo, que dejen de provocarlo...


----------



## Kartal (16 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Osea ampliadamente estamos hablando de esto.
> Ver archivo adjunto 598287



Me parece buena zona. Algo alejada de los grandes focos, y lo suficientemente amplia como para no pisarnos unos a otros.


----------



## Silverado72 (16 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> O quien sea usuario del foro, pero sólo a modo lectura, sin abrirse cuenta... Desde luego que con este clima, alguno se pensaría muy bien si crearse una cuenta y darse a conocer, o seguir en el anonimato leyendo e intentando aprender algo, además de faltas de respeto, incordios varios, pedanterías...



Es el precio a pagar por la gran libertad en Burbuja, que haya desbarres. Pero también hay opiniones bien construidas o aceptables. 

En el peor de los casos puedes recurrir a la herramienta "ignore", y evitas enfados y divagaciones.


----------



## mulleixion (16 Mar 2021)

EXPO CITY


----------



## Carlos1 (16 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> “Mojón dumpeador”... como se notan las cicatrices en cristos, xDDD (yo tb las tengo  )
> Qué evento crees que puede darse para que se produzca?? Tienes algún pronóstico?? Exclusivamente la no entrada de nuevos jugadores??



Efectivamente, tengo más cicatrices que Rambo en las criptos, XDD.
Pronóstico, pues el de siempre, puede bajar, subir o quedarse lateral, XDD, cuando?, pues ni idea, pero supongo que esta gente querrá que entre dinero fresco. Sinceramente no le veo futuro de inversión al juego sin que se desarrolle el tradeo y el marketplace a un buen nivel, es lo que atrae a la gente, y de forma paralela lógicamente ir desarrollando el tema AR, VR, 3D, etc, etc.


----------



## Carlos1 (16 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Yo metí 1.000 , saque 2.000 y aún tengo cerca de 7.000 en É-$ por lo que en corto ya he sacado más de lo que metí y a largo no te lo puedo decir . Ahora reinvierto lo que saco de las ventas que voy poniendo algunas con compras a 9$ y en venta a 45$ para oportunidades mejores o flips de market




Sin querer ser un pesado o un borde, esto de decir cuanto dinero uno "tiene dentro" o ha "invertido" o "lo que he ganado" no queda muy bien que digamos, igualmente eres una persona joven y quizás la adrenalina te da el subidón, además mientras más discreto se es la suerte suele acompañar mucho más, hazme caso, XDD


----------



## mulleixion (16 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Sin querer ser un pesado o un borde, esto de decir cuanto dinero uno "tiene dentro" o ha "invertido" o "lo que he ganado" no queda muy bien que digamos, igualmente eres una persona joven y quizás la adrenalina te da el subidón, además mientras más discreto se es la suerte suele acompañar mucho más, hazme caso, XDD



Justificar estos datos es meramente informativo en cuanto a las inversiones realizadas. Hay gente con el doble de dinero metido que lo que he metido yo con un estancamiento de un 12-20% de beneficio , que luego a la hora al tener que poner las propiedades en venta con descuento el beneficio es 0 o incluso muchos pierden hasta dinero . 


Ni me va ni me viene decirlo , pero está claro que hay sitios mejores que otros de inversión , tanto en ciudades como en megaciudades.


----------



## Carlos1 (16 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Justificar estos datos es meramente informativo en cuanto a las inversiones realizadas. Hay gente con el doble de dinero metido que lo que he metido yo con un estancamiento de un 12-20% de beneficio , que luego a la hora al tener que poner las propiedades en venta con descuento el beneficio es 0 o incluso muchos pierden hasta dinero .
> 
> 
> Ni me va ni me viene decirlo , pero está claro que hay sitios mejores que otros de inversión , tanto en ciudades como en megaciudades.




Sigo sin entender eso de mejor o peor inversión ahora mismo, Earth2 está en pañales, a esto le quedan años, quizás las megaciudades lo peten o quizás no, los recursos quizás si o no, las islas igual si o no, las tiles en la mar lo mismo, etc, etc.

Para mi la mejor inversión ahora mismo es pillar tiles de hasta 0.50-0.60 en el marketplace y olvidarte del tema. Holdeo puro y duro.
El que entre tarde se lamentará, y el que se las de trader profesional de tiles ahora mismo y en un momento se quede fuera y tenga que volver a entrar pagando un x10 por ejemplo, también lo lamentará.

Mi apuesta con este monopoly es a largo plazo, igual en 2 años se desaparece, o quizás no, pero de eso se trata, de echarle cojones y mirar hacia adelante.


----------



## Kartal (16 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Para mi la mejor inversión ahora mismo es pillar tiles de hasta 0.50-0.60 en el marketplace y olvidarte del tema. Holdeo puro y duro.



¿Clase 1?


----------



## mulleixion (16 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Sigo sin entender eso de mejor o peor inversión ahora mismo, Earth2 está en pañales, a esto le quedan años, quizás las megaciudades lo peten o quizás no, los recursos quizás si o no, las islas igual si o no, las tiles en la mar lo mismo, etc, etc.
> 
> Para mi la mejor inversión ahora mismo es pillar tiles de hasta 0.50-0.60 en el marketplace y olvidarte del tema. Holdeo puro y duro.
> El que entre tarde se lamentará, y el que se las de trader profesional de tiles ahora mismo y en un momento se quede fuera y tenga que volver a entrar pagando un x10 por ejemplo, también lo lamentará.
> ...




Pues yo lo entiendo perfectamente. He metido dinero , he sacado más de lo invertido y además tengo mucho más comprado con LIT que he podido cobrar al ser muchas Class 1. 

Eso de holdeo a largo y tal está muy bien ya que nosotros también vamos a desarrollar muchos proyectos , pero si Dios no lo quiera , tienen que echar la persiana , me iré sin perder dinero. 

Lo del holdeo puro a largo es bueno y malo. 

Si prefieres meter y no sacar , lo mismo sacas algún día o no sacas jamás. 

Si en su día compraste en Hong Kong te verás como yo con propiedades compradas a 60 que ahora valen 500. O el que lo hizo en España. 

Si luego te planteas algo con los datos actuales lo mismo te merece la pena vender algunas , recuperar lo invertido y reinvertir en Dubai o sacar ese dinero invertido o incluso más de lo invertido y jugar por entretenimiento. 


Yo ahora voy a largo pero he recuperado mi inversión y más dinero de lo invertido. Eso es todo.


----------



## Carlos1 (16 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Clase 1?




Yo estoy pillando CLASE 2 pero en lugares medianamente masificados, el producto ideal para pobres como yo.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Si prefieres meter y no sacar , lo mismo sacas algún día o no sacas jamás.
> 
> ...



No tienes ni una parcela que valga $500 _Hulio_, ni en Hong Kong ni en la conchinchina.


----------



## Kartal (16 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Yo estoy pillando CLASE 2 pero en lugares medianamente masificados, el producto ideal para pobres como yo.



Pues por ese precio, ya que estás buscando en el market, puedes encontrar de Clase 1 también. Como se confirmó recientemente, siempre tendrán cierta ventaja sobre el resto.


----------



## mulleixion (16 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No tienes ni una parcela que valga $500 _Hulio_, ni en Hong Kong ni en la conchinchina.




Earth 2

Has querido ir nuevamente de listo. Y aunque veas el precio de market tienes que saber que está bugeada temporalmente y que en breve cuando lo arreglen cada una de las tiles que ves aquí pasa a valer lo miiismo que las tiles que están justo encima mía. 

Pero eso pasa por no enterarse de que va la copla. 

Venga Hulio. Cierra al salir


----------



## mulleixion (16 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No tienes ni una parcela que valga $500 _Hulio_, ni en Hong Kong ni en la conchinchina.



Entrar a Earth 2 y no conocer el bug de Hong Kong y Puerto Rico es no enterarse de que van las cosas 

Pero no te preocupes HULIO, para eso también tengo un vídeo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Earth 2
> 
> Has querido ir nuevamente de listo. Y aunque veas el precio de market tienes que saber que está bugeada temporalmente y que en breve cuando lo arreglen cada una de las tiles que ves aquí pasa a valer lo miiismo que las tiles que están justo encima mía.
> 
> ...




¿Hablarle así a la gente es trol, neotrol, antitrol o qué?
Con el cambio de paradigma ya no sé bien a qué a tenerme....

¿Esto son buenos modales o malos?


----------



## mulleixion (16 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Hablarle así a la gente es trol, neotrol, antitrol o qué?
> Con el cambio de paradigma ya no sé bien a qué a tenerme....
> 
> ¿Esto son buenos modales o malos?




Yo te lo digo. Es verdad , frente a ignorancia. Si fuese desconocimiento aún te contesto bien. Pero querer ir de prepotente como en plan "te he pillado" a lo forocochero troll se merece el mismo rango de respuesta.


----------



## Remero (16 Mar 2021)

Hola a todos.

Llevo un tiempo algo desconectado de los hilos, a lo mejor ya se ha comentado. 

Pregunta a burbujeros earth2eros: Con respecto a Dubai, tenemos alguna estrategia común, zona de compra, o que cada cual se busque la vida?


----------



## mulleixion (16 Mar 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Llevo un tiempo algo desconectado de los hilos, a lo mejor ya se ha comentado.
> 
> Pregunta a burbujeros earth2eros: Con respecto a Dubai, tenemos alguna estrategia común, zona de compra, o que cada cual se busque la vida?



Buenas Hemero. Unos cuantos y yo mandaremos una ubicación minutos después de su apertura. No será antes por motivos que ya expliqué con anterioridad. Pero bueno también puedes tenerlo en cuenta. 

Saludos


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Yo te lo digo. Es verdad , frente a ignorancia. Si fuese desconocimiento aún te contesto bien. Pero querer ir de prepotente como en plan "te he pillado" a lo forocochero troll se merece el mismo rango de respuesta.



Entiendo, usted es portavoz de la verdad.
Los demás son ignorantes a los que se puede insultar.

Pillo el mensaje.


La respuesta no era a mí, sino a otro forero al que ha insultado sin motivo. No conocía las razones para ese comportamiento. Gracias por haberlas expresado tan claramente.


----------



## mulleixion (16 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Entiendo, usted es portavoz de la verdad.
> Los demás son ignorantes a los que se puede insultar.
> 
> Pillo el mensaje.
> ...



Ah.... Que ahora es un insulto llamar ignorante al que pretende vacilarte.... 

Entiendo. Como troll estás a la misma altura que de inversor.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ah.... Que ahora es un insulto llamar ignorante al que pretende vacilarte....
> 
> Entiendo. Como troll estás a la misma altura que de inversor.



No. Yo no soy ningún inversor... Yo sólo juego.
Gano un buen sueldo y no necesito hacerme rico con juegos.

Es usted el que parece que si no gana dinero con esto se muere. ¿A qué cree usted que se deberá ese ansia de ganar dinero con un juego?
Seguro que todo el mundo intuye la respuesta...


----------



## Le Fanu (16 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Earth 2
> 
> Has querido ir nuevamente de listo. Y aunque veas el precio de market tienes que saber que está bugeada temporalmente y que en breve cuando lo arreglen cada una de las tiles que ves aquí pasa a valer lo miiismo que las tiles que están justo encima mía.
> 
> ...



Y ese movimiento tan raro en la citada propiedad de Hong Kong, ¿a qué se debe? Es decir, user638830 (que por cierto, ahora no tiene ninguna propiedad) lo compró en diciembre por 60 dólares y te lo vendió en febrero, en plena burbuja, por el mismo precio. ¿Es un multinick tuyo? Y de ser así, ¿por qué hacer esos movimientos? Y de no ser así, ¿por qué te lo regaló (practicamente)?

Es por conocer un poco mejor cómo funciona esto, porque esos niveles de tejemanejes se me escapan.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Mar 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Llevo un tiempo algo desconectado de los hilos, a lo mejor ya se ha comentado.
> 
> Pregunta a burbujeros earth2eros: Con respecto a Dubai, tenemos alguna estrategia común, zona de compra, o que cada cual se busque la vida?



Puedes esperar a las megacitys, comprar por tu cuenta o comprar aquí con los burbujos.


----------



## pepita (16 Mar 2021)

jajajaja, en 10 años sólo había bloqueado a uno no me acuerdo por qué, es divertido sólo ver respuestas, y te cabreas menos




Le Fanu dijo:


> Y ese movimiento tan raro en la citada propiedad de Hong Kong, ¿a qué se debe? Es decir, user638830 (que por cierto, ahora no tiene ninguna propiedad) lo compró en diciembre por 60 dólares y te lo vendió en febrero, en plena burbuja, por el mismo precio. ¿Es un multinick tuyo? Y de ser así, ¿por qué hacer esos movimientos? Y de no ser así, ¿por qué te lo regaló (practicamente)?
> 
> Es por conocer un poco mejor cómo funciona esto, porque esos niveles de tejemanejes se me escapan.




Esto me estoy imaginando a lo que te refieres, si rascas hay más. Los demás también sabemos mirar perfiles


----------



## Remero (16 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Puedes esperar a las megacitys, comprar por tu cuenta o comprar aquí con los burbujos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 599519



Yo quiero comprar junto a mis hermanos burbujos. La localización oficial es el circulito negro?


----------



## mulleixion (16 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Y ese movimiento tan raro en la citada propiedad de Hong Kong, ¿a qué se debe? Es decir, user638830 (que por cierto, ahora no tiene ninguna propiedad) lo compró en diciembre por 60 dólares y te lo vendió en febrero, en plena burbuja, por el mismo precio. ¿Es un multinick tuyo? Y de ser así, ¿por qué hacer esos movimientos? Y de no ser así, ¿por qué te lo regaló (practicamente)?
> 
> Es por conocer un poco mejor cómo funciona esto, porque esos niveles de tejemanejes se me escapan.



XD acabo antes diciéndote que si tienes alguna duda reportes. Se llama scoutear mercado en mi caso.


----------



## mulleixion (16 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Y ese movimiento tan raro en la citada propiedad de Hong Kong, ¿a qué se debe? Es decir, user638830 (que por cierto, ahora no tiene ninguna propiedad) lo compró en diciembre por 60 dólares y te lo vendió en febrero, en plena burbuja, por el mismo precio. ¿Es un multinick tuyo? Y de ser así, ¿por qué hacer esos movimientos? Y de no ser así, ¿por qué te lo regaló (practicamente)?
> 
> Es por conocer un poco mejor cómo funciona esto, porque esos niveles de tejemanejes se me escapan.




Por cierto , yendo de lleno a la explicación la única que me encuentro es que liquidase su cuenta y por eso la vendió a precio de mercado. Yo vendo muchas al precio de mercado actual también .


----------



## BigJoe (16 Mar 2021)

No se que comunidad de Earth 2 ha degenerado antes en el mal rollo los comentario hirientes, si la de Burbuja o la del Discord oficial.


----------



## Kartal (16 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Puedes esperar a las megacitys, comprar por tu cuenta o comprar aquí con los burbujos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 599519



Mucha suerte el sábado a todos los burbujos que intentemos comprar en EUA. La vamos a necesitar... 

Yo casi me conformo con que no se cuelgue el servidor y pasen cosas raras. Aunque no pueda pillar esta vez, todavía quedan países interesantes por abrir: Israel, Irán, Arabia Saudí...


----------



## mulleixion (16 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Mucha suerte el sábado a todos los burbujos que intentemos comprar en EUA. La vamos a necesitar...
> 
> Yo casi me conformo con que no se cuelgue el servidor y pasen cosas raras. Aunque no pueda pillar esta vez, todavía quedan países interesantes por abrir: Israel, Irán, Arabia Saudí...



E2theboss entra con 100k $
Beyonder con cerca de 200k $
Predict con más de 50k $
Willy Malik fácil entrará con otros 50k $

Sin contar con otros como Techops , Nameless y muchos otros que se que son grandes tenedores ... Se que algunos de ellos tienen más que pestañas abiertas varios dispositivos abiertos por si se cuelga alguno tener otros , de hecho entre los españoles del proyecto también los habrá

Solo con esos 4 la tile sube rápido por encima de 1 dólar en cuestión de 5/10 minutos le auguro.


----------



## Kartal (16 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> E2theboss entra con 100k $
> Beyonder con cerca de 200k $
> Predict con más de 50k $
> Willy Malik fácil entrará con otros 50k $
> ...



Por eso digo, es prácticamente una lotería. Van a haber miles de usuarios conectados con el mismo objetivo, y algunos llevan semanas ahorrando para este momento. Tan solo que 1.000 usuarios compren 100 tiles, en cuestión de segundos la Clase 1 ya ha volado.


----------



## Visrul (16 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> E2theboss entra con 100k $
> Beyonder con cerca de 200k $
> Predict con más de 50k $
> Willy Malik fácil entrará con otros 50k $



   
Y luego esto no es un pay to win???? 
Joer, deberían poner un límite de compras por cuenta, sino el juego ya estará muerto antes de empezar...


----------



## Carlos1 (16 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues por ese precio, ya que estás buscando en el market, puedes encontrar de Clase 1 también. Como se confirmó recientemente, siempre tendrán cierta ventaja sobre el resto.



El problema que veo en las ventas de tiles de CLASE 1 o 2 en el market, son la forma de los terrenos, tiles en zig zag, o muy estrechas, o haciendo curvas, o en escalón, etc, etc..y a mi me gusta más el rollo cuadrado o rectangular de 20-25 tiles por ejemplo, más uniforme, y de ese tipo me cuesta encontrar.


----------



## Kartal (16 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Y luego esto no es un pay to win????
> Joer, deberían poner un límite de compras por cuenta, sino el juego ya estará muerto antes de empezar...



El límite de 750 tiles es para todo el mundo, y han implantado el sistema antibots precisamente para la apertura de Dubai. Lo de las pestañas abiertas no te asegura nada, al contrario, igual te puede entorpecer.


----------



## Visrul (16 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> El límite de 750 tiles es para todo el mundo, y han implantado el sistema antibots precisamente para la apertura de Dubai. Lo de las pestañas abiertas no te asegura nada, al contrario, igual te puede entorpecer.



¿Pero 750 de tamaño de parcela máxima (puedes comprar varias) o de posibilidad máxima de compra en Emiratos? (Me refería a ésto último)


----------



## mulleixion (16 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> El problema que veo en las ventas de tiles de CLASE 1 o 2 en el market, son la forma de los terrenos, tiles en zig zag, o muy estrechas, o haciendo curvas, o en escalón, etc, etc..y a mi me gusta más el rollo cuadrado o rectangular de 20-25 tiles por ejemplo, más uniforme, y de ese tipo me cuesta encontrar.



Tengo todas de ese estilo. De hecho acabo de poner más a la venta. Motivo : meter más a EAU .


----------



## mulleixion (16 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> ¿Pero 750 de tamaño de parcela máxima (puedes comprar varias) o de posibilidad máxima de compra en Emiratos? (Me refería a ésto último)



De 750 puedes comprar las que te plazcan . Pero de una en una.


----------



## Kartal (16 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> ¿Pero 750 de tamaño de parcela máxima (puedes comprar varias) o de posibilidad máxima de compra en Emiratos? (Me refería a ésto último)



Por parcela, claro, como en cualquier sitio. Pero mientras compra una, cuando vaya a por la siguiente igual Clase 1 ya ha volado. Si todo el mundo intenta pillar de primeras una de 750 tiles, solo 133 usuarios conseguirían pillar Clase 1.

Pero bueno, que Clase 2 por menos de 0,40 a mí personalmente me sigue interesando. A ver si hay suerte...


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Mar 2021)

Yo voy a meter unos eurillos en esa mierda de Dubai, a ver que pasa.

Usaré el código de los que hayan usado mi código, por si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## Kartal (16 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Tengo todas de ese estilo. De hecho acabo de poner más a la venta. Motivo : meter más a EAU .


----------



## Kartal (16 Mar 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (16 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>



Jajajaja pero tal cual . Menudos enfermos estamos hechos.


----------



## hornblower (16 Mar 2021)

Me cuesta trabajo creerte sabiendo que entraste a mediados de enero


mulleixion dijo:


> Pues yo lo entiendo perfectamente. He metido dinero , he sacado más de lo invertido y además tengo mucho más comprado con LIT que he podido cobrar al ser muchas Class 1.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Mar 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Me cuesta trabajo creerte sabiendo que entraste a mediados de enero



Concretamente el 7 de Enero. Lo de que me creas o no.... Ni me va ni me viene la verdad.


----------



## hornblower (17 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Concretamente el 7 de Enero. Lo de que me creas o no.... Ni me va ni me viene la verdad.



A mí tampoco lo que pumpees, a mí plin


----------



## Srlobo23 (17 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Es el precio a pagar por la gran libertad en Burbuja, que haya desbarres. Pero también hay opiniones bien construidas o aceptables.
> 
> En el peor de los casos puedes recurrir a la herramienta "ignore", y evitas enfados y divagaciones.



Llevo años en foros varios, fácilmente unos 13-15 años... Hasta donde yo sé la principal característica de un foro es la información, colaboración y ayuda, no la discusión y menos la discusión y hachazos que se ven por aquí últimamente. 

Efectivamente, hay un botón muy útil, pero yo aprendí hace tiempo a torear metafóricamente hablando y no me quitan el sueño las discusiones, sean directas o indirectas, por lo que tampoco las beto. Lo que digo es que se hace un tanto cansado, me hacen perder el tiempo, cosa que últimamente no me sobra y de ahí que mi molestia sea mayor. 

Por supuesto, me nutro de las opiniones constructivas y de la información que se aporta y que evita que tenga que andar buscando por otros medios.


----------



## Kartal (17 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Llevo años en foros varios, fácilmente unos 13-15 años... Hasta donde yo sé la principal característica de un foro es la información, colaboración y ayuda, no la discusión y menos la discusión y hachazos que se ven por aquí últimamente.
> 
> Efectivamente, hay un botón muy útil, pero yo aprendí hace tiempo a torear metafóricamente hablando y no me quitan el sueño las discusiones, sean directas o indirectas, por lo que tampoco las beto. Lo que digo es que se hace un tanto cansado, me hacen perder el tiempo, cosa que últimamente no me sobra y de ahí que mi molestia sea mayor.
> 
> Por supuesto, me nutro de las opiniones constructivas y de la información que se aporta y que evita que tenga que andar buscando por otros medios.



Ese es básicamente el objetivo con el que el compañero AK2 abrió el hilo, y así debería continuar siendo. Mejor huir de las histerias, los dramas y los culebrones de sobremesa, y centrarnos en el juego en sí. Afortunadamente siguen habiendo foreros que hacen buenas aportaciones y el hilo sigue siendo útil.


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Mar 2021)

Lo de Emiratos se ha convertido en si mismo en un evento. Los pillines de E2 lo han percibido y lo han estado alimentando, incluso poniendo la cuenta atras en la página oficial.


----------



## Kartal (17 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Lo de Emiratos se ha convertido en si mismo en un evento. Los pillines de E2 lo han percibido y lo han estado alimentando, incluso poniendo la cuenta atras en la página oficial.



Pues si les sale bien todavía pueden repetir con Arabia Saudí, Irán, Israel y unas cuantas islas que están bugeadas.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Entrar a Earth 2 y no conocer el bug de Hong Kong y Puerto Rico es no enterarse de que van las cosas
> 
> Pero no te preocupes HULIO, para eso también tengo un vídeo.



Y el que _no-vende-nada_ sube oootro video suyo. _Talueccc_.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Buenas Hemero. Unos cuantos y *yo *mandaremos una ubicación minutos después de su apertura. No será antes por motivos que ya expliqué con anterioridad. Pero bueno también puedes tenerlo en cuenta.
> 
> Saludos



_*"Mr. Me". *_Bautizado_*.*_


----------



## Jebediah (17 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Y ese movimiento tan raro en la citada propiedad de Hong Kong, ¿a qué se debe? Es decir, user638830 (que por cierto, ahora no tiene ninguna propiedad) lo compró en diciembre por 60 dólares y te lo vendió en febrero, en plena burbuja, por el mismo precio. ¿Es un multinick tuyo? Y de ser así, ¿por qué hacer esos movimientos? Y de no ser así, ¿por qué te lo regaló (practicamente)?
> 
> Es por conocer un poco mejor cómo funciona esto, porque esos niveles de tejemanejes se me escapan.



Ya te contesto para que te quede claro desde el principio: por que él es listo y TODOS los demás tontos.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Mar 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Me cuesta trabajo creerte sabiendo que entraste a mediados de enero



El últimos en entrar y el primero de los listos en _*Jerthu*_.
El último en entrar en Burbuja y el primero en saberlo todo. _*Mr. Me.
Jerthu, Mr.Me, mexillón, John19056411,*_ y no se qué más, un multi...perdón, un mega-nick.


----------



## talosweb (17 Mar 2021)

Para mí que Dubai tiene una pintaza de pump-dump que tira para atrás. 
Quiero decir, una vez pasado el fenómeno, durante el cuál imagino que el precio se multiplicará varias veces durante los primeros minutos, el precio se estancará pero creo que en el medio plazo incluso puede bajar. 
Me pregunto si Dubai puede emular el tirón de USA, por ejemplo, con un crecimiento algo más prolongado en el tiempo. Por otro lado, un país que sí, en un par de Emiratos recibe bastante tráfico en E1, pero tampoco es aquello Times Square. 
Vaya, que en mi opinión, pasados los primeros minutos, no sé hasta qué punto será atractivo adquirir tiles nuevas al precio que se van a colocar. Vamos, que intuyo el típico "mechazo" y que conviene no compraren el pico, la cuestión que me planteo es... dónde estará el pico y cuántos minutos costará alcanzarlo?? we'll see


----------



## Jebediah (17 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ese es básicamente el objetivo con el que el compañero AK2 abrió el hilo, y así debería continuar siendo. Mejor huir de las histerias, los dramas y los culebrones de sobremesa, y centrarnos en el juego en sí. Afortunadamente siguen habiendo foreros que hacen buenas aportaciones y el hilo sigue siendo útil.



Y así era hasta ahora, donde teníamos una comunidad de paz y armonía, con censo oficial y zonas bonitas en el pueblo; que seguramente fuéramos unos ignorantes del tema pero felices coño; hasta que llegó alguien como elefante por una chatarrería y dijo: _yo sé, vosotros no, ignorantes. _Seguidme y seréis ricos. Y claro, hubo alguno que le siguió.
Y ahora el ambiente está como todos sabemos.


----------



## Kartal (17 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Para mí que Dubai tiene una pintaza de pump-dump que tira para atrás.
> Quiero decir, una vez pasado el fenómeno, durante el cuál imagino que el precio se multiplicará varias veces durante los primeros minutos, el precio se estancará pero creo que en el medio plazo incluso puede bajar.
> Me pregunto si Dubai puede emular el tirón de USA, por ejemplo, con un crecimiento algo más prolongado en el tiempo. Por otro lado, un país que sí, en un par de Emiratos recibe bastante tráfico en E1, pero tampoco es aquello Times Square.
> Vaya, que en mi opinión, pasados los primeros minutos, no sé hasta qué punto será atractivo adquirir tiles nuevas al precio que se van a colocar. Vamos, que intuyo el típico "mechazo" y que conviene no compraren el pico, la cuestión que me planteo es... dónde estará el pico y cuántos minutos costará alcanzarlo?? we'll see



Como USA no creo, pero el hype que hay es muy grande, puede que con el tiempo llegue a precios similares a los otros países de la zona: Kuwait (1,21), Bahrein (1,01), Oman (0,72)...

Se ha hablado tanto de Dubai que ya es como un símbolo de Earth2. Mucha gente intentará tener algo ahí aunque sea más tarde a través del market.

Personalmente no creo que pille Clase 2 por más de 0,40 pero igual a ese precio es una ganga si sigue subiendo y luego tiene salida. Como todo, depende de la estrategia de cada uno.


----------



## talosweb (17 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Como USA no creo, pero el hype que hay es muy grande, puede que con el tiempo llegue a precios similares a los otros países de la zona: Kuwait (1,21), Bahrein (1,01), Oman (0,72)...
> 
> Se ha hablado tanto de Dubai que ya es como un símbolo de Earth2. Mucha gente intentará tener algo ahí aunque sea más tarde a través del market.
> 
> Personalmente no creo que pille Clase 2 por más de 0,40 pero igual a ese precio es una ganga si sigue subiendo y luego tiene salida. Como todo, depende de la estrategia de cada uno.



Apostaría, y puedo equivocarme, que esos precios de la zona, los alcanzará enseguida y se estancará. Será su ATH. A partir de ahí, la venta de tiles nuevas será testimonial, y nula en cuanto abran el siguiente país, momento en que la curva de precios puede ir hacia abajo de hecho 
Apostamos una lata de atún si quieres


----------



## Kartal (17 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Apostaría, y puedo equivocarme, que esos precios de la zona, los alcanzará enseguida y se estancará. Será su ATH. A partir de ahí, la venta de tiles nuevas será testimonial, y nula en cuanto abran el siguiente país, momento en que la curva de precios puede ir hacia abajo de hecho
> Apostamos una lata de atún si quieres



Si hablamos de bolsa te compraría claramente el argumento, pero en Earth2 por ahora lo de que bajen los precios no lo hemos visto excepto en algún caso puntual y suele ser por un bug. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.


----------



## hornblower (17 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Buenas Hemero. Unos cuantos y yo mandaremos una ubicación minutos después de su apertura. No será antes por motivos que ya expliqué con anterioridad. Pero bueno también puedes tenerlo en cuenta.
> 
> Saludos



Primero compras y después lo comunicas al populacho, me suena.
Lo raro es que no se lo vendas tú mismo a los siguientes.


talosweb dijo:


> Apostaría, y puedo equivocarme, que esos precios de la zona, los alcanzará enseguida y se estancará. Será su ATH. A partir de ahí, la venta de tiles nuevas será testimonial, y nula en cuanto abran el siguiente país, momento en que la curva de precios puede ir hacia abajo de hecho
> Apostamos una lata de atún si quieres



En mi opinión va a escalar rápidamente y a partir de 0,30 no merece la pena


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Llevo años en foros varios, fácilmente unos 13-15 años... Hasta donde yo sé la principal característica de un foro es la información, colaboración y ayuda, no la discusión y menos la discusión y hachazos que se ven por aquí últimamente.
> 
> Efectivamente, hay un botón muy útil, pero yo aprendí hace tiempo a torear metafóricamente hablando y no me quitan el sueño las discusiones, sean directas o indirectas, por lo que tampoco las beto. Lo que digo es que se hace un tanto cansado, me hacen perder el tiempo, cosa que últimamente no me sobra y de ahí que mi molestia sea mayor.
> 
> Por supuesto, me nutro de las opiniones constructivas y de la información que se aporta y que evita que tenga que andar buscando por otros medios.



Le sale de media unos 2 mensajes al año....
Veo que ha informado, colaborado y ayudado muchísimo en estos últimos 13-15 años....


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> El últimos en entrar y el primero de los listos en _*Jerthu*_.
> El último en entrar en Burbuja y el primero en saberlo todo. _*Mr. Me.
> Jerthu, Mr.Me, mexillón, John19056411,*_ y no se qué más, un multi...perdón, un mega-nick.




Lo de la Gertru es tremendo. Casi tan divertido como lo de la bola...

Ese Mr Me me ha recordado a una canción de los siempre aguerridos DCD:


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Para mí que Dubai tiene una pintaza de pump-dump que tira para atrás.
> Quiero decir, una vez pasado el fenómeno, durante el cuál imagino que el precio se multiplicará varias veces durante los primeros minutos, el precio se estancará pero creo que en el medio plazo incluso puede bajar.
> Me pregunto si Dubai puede emular el tirón de USA, por ejemplo, con un crecimiento algo más prolongado en el tiempo. Por otro lado, un país que sí, en un par de Emiratos recibe bastante tráfico en E1, pero tampoco es aquello Times Square.
> Vaya, que en mi opinión, pasados los primeros minutos, no sé hasta qué punto será atractivo adquirir tiles nuevas al precio que se van a colocar. Vamos, que intuyo el típico "mechazo" y que conviene no compraren el pico, la cuestión que me planteo es... dónde estará el pico y cuántos minutos costará alcanzarlo?? we'll see




El tema es que el precio de la tile es para todo el país igual, ya sea Dubai o la palmera nº125 en medio de la nada. Esa es la duda, si irte por lo práctico, alejarte del follón e ir a pillar 100 parcelillas lejos de la urbe o jugártela a pillar más cerca con el riesgo de que todo se colapse y te vayan pisando la comprar una tras otra.

Y lo otro es que yo en mi caso no me gustaría pillar nada más allá de 0.60-0.70 por ejemplo., supongo que el precio de salida va a estar en 0.16-0.20


----------



## mulleixion (17 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Y el que _no-vende-nada_ sube oootro video suyo. _Talueccc_.



Jajajaja te ha costado irte por otro lado cuando por ignorante te han pillado . Venga. Sigue mirando mi perfil. Que triste


----------



## mulleixion (17 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> El últimos en entrar y el primero de los listos en _*Jerthu*_.
> El último en entrar en Burbuja y el primero en saberlo todo. _*Mr. Me.
> Jerthu, Mr.Me, mexillón, John19056411,*_ y no se qué más, un multi...perdón, un mega-nick.



No se puede llorar tanto


----------



## mulleixion (17 Mar 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Primero compras y después lo comunicas al populacho, me suena.
> Lo raro es que no se lo vendas tú mismo a los siguientes.
> En mi opinión va a escalar rápidamente y a partir de 0,30 no merece la pena




La bilis a otro lado y llorado se viene de casa . A ver si ahora me vas a decir tú cómo tengo que hacer las cosas que ni te conozco ni interés tengo. XD


----------



## Kartal (17 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> El tema es que el precio de la tile es para todo el país igual, ya sea Dubai o la palmera nº125 en medio de la nada. Esa es la duda, si irte por lo práctico, alejarte del follón e ir a pillar 100 parcelillas lejos de la urbe o jugártela a pillar más cerca con el riesgo de que todo se colapse y te vayan pisando la comprar una tras otra.
> 
> Y lo otro es que yo en mi caso no me gustaría pillar nada más allá de 0.60-0.70 por ejemplo., supongo que el precio de salida va a estar en 0.16-0.20



Exacto, ese es el dilema. Por mi parte lo tengo ya decidido, lo intentaré lejos de las 2 grandes urbes de EUA, pero tampoco en medio del desierto.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No tienes ni una parcela que valga $500 _Hulio_, ni en Hong Kong ni en la conchinchina.



Como era esto? Hulio ? Hulio ? Estás ahí Hulio ?


----------



## mulleixion (17 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Exacto, ese es el dilema. Por mi parte lo tengo ya decidido, lo intentaré lejos de las 2 grandes urbes de EUA, pero tampoco en medio del desierto.



Muy buena idea.


----------



## Kartal (17 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Muy buena idea.



Espero que la zona que tengo pensada no coincida con vuestra Megaciudad y nos chafemos


----------



## mulleixion (17 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Espero que la zona que tengo pensada no coincida con vuestra Megaciudad y nos chafemos



Todo puede ser. Pero ya no solo entre nosotros si no entre otros miles de usuarios que tampoco van a ir a las principales ciudades o puertos incluso. 

Es un riesgo a correr


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Mar 2021)

Pues que quereis que os diga. Estos son unos espabilaos que cada dos por tres se sacan algo de la manga para que el personal no deje de comprar, me tienen hasta la poya ya. Comprar en emiratos comprare si veo un buen precio y si me apetece en el momento. Pero ya hace mucho que no compro. Espero a ver si meten la esencia de los cojones porque a mi estos listos no me sacan mas la pasta.

Como digo lo que tienen que hacer es keter lo de la esencia y los anuncios y dejarse ya de gilipolleces conmigo no cuela. Y si sacan criptos pues mejor que mejor. 

ESTOY AKI PARA GANAR DINERO NO PARA PERDERLO Y TIEMPO TAMPOCO


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Espero que la zona que tengo pensada no coincida con vuestra Megaciudad y nos chafemos



Se sabe donde va nuestra burbuja 2? Yo compraria a buen precio y si hay burbujos. Pero no mas de a euro la tile


----------



## Kartal (17 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se sabe donde va nuestra burbuja 2? Yo compraria a buen precio y si hay burbujos. Pero no mas de a euro la tile



Antoniusss ha esto sugiriendo una zona estos días, ha puesto un par de mapas incluso.

En cuanto al precio.... pufff.... a saber lo que pasa el sábado, pero si estás a las 22:00 al pie del cañón igual tienes la suerte de pillar Clase 1 a 0,2


----------



## hornblower (17 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> La bilis a otro lado y llorado se viene de casa . A ver si ahora me vas a decir tú cómo tengo que hacer las cosas que ni te conozco ni interés tengo. XD



Reconocido por ti en tu presentación que venías a pumpear, en ningún momento te he dicho cómo hacer las cosas

No te preocupes Narciso que no tengo ningún interés en conocerte, Joutuber de Jearth2. XD


----------



## mulleixion (17 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pues que quereis que os diga. Estos son unos espabilaos que cada dos por tres se sacan algo de la manga para que el personal no deje de comprar, me tienen hasta la poya ya. Comprar en emiratos comprare si veo un buen precio y si me apetece en el momento. Pero ya hace mucho que no compro. Espero a ver si meten la esencia de los cojones porque a mi estos listos no me sacan mas la pasta.
> 
> Como digo lo que tienen que hacer es keter lo de la esencia y los anuncios y dejarse ya de gilipolleces conmigo no cuela. Y si sacan criptos pues mejor que mejor.
> 
> ESTOY AKI PARA GANAR DINERO NO PARA PERDERLO Y TIEMPO TAMPOCO




Está claro que es estrategia. Y no solo EAU . Después aún faltan otros más por abrirse y seguirá siendo su estrategia de estirar el chicle imagino y que el mercado siga y siga inflandose. 

Lo de las criptos la verdad que es interesante pero hay que ver cómo lo hacen y quién lo hace. Ni siquiera he visto de momento que tengan un especialista en blockchain o algo por el estilo.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Mar 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> En ningún momento te he dicho cómo hacer las cosas, pero sí he recordado a los demás de cuál es tu interés real. Reconocido por ti en tu presentación que venías a pumpear
> 
> No te preocupes Narciso que no tengo ningún interés en conocerte, Joutuber de Jearth2. XD



Como te he dicho , llorado se viene de casa. 

Veo que te has visto mis vídeos. Espero tu like o dislike , Fanboy.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Mar 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> *Primero compras y después lo comunicas al populacho, me suena.
> Lo raro es que no se lo vendas tú mismo a los siguientes.*
> En mi opinión va a escalar rápidamente y a partir de 0,30 no merece la pena



Menos mal que no me dices nada cuando me citas personalmente. Igual me tengo que reír de ti. Lo realmente raro es que ni te des cuenta de lo que escribes en tu propio idioma.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Como te he dicho , llorado se viene de casa.
> 
> Veo que te has visto mis vídeos. Espero tu like o dislike , Fanboy.



Sin el llorómetro, no sois nada.
Homogeneidad total... Como el ataque de los clones.

Qué poco orgullo intelectual.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sin el llorómetro, no sois nada.
> Homogeneidad total... Como el ataque de los clones.
> 
> Qué poco orgullo intelectual.



Joder lo dice el que su única baza es decir lo de Jearth2 porque lo pronuncie en mis vídeos. Tío , en serio , tienes que estar muy aburrido . Primero te ves mis vídeos , segundo críticas mi pronunciación y si al menos tuvieses algo de idea me reiría hasta contigo porque a mí desde luego no es algo que me quite el sueño la pronunciación errónea de palabras en inglés .

Si estuvieses un poco enterado del tema sabrás que independientemente de todo , en Earth 2 gestionamos 4/5 megaciudades , no sólo yo , si no hasta 10 fundadores , no todos ellos españoles , y cualquiera de ellos te da mil vueltas en conocimientos de Earth 2 ya sin entrar en temas de Wallet.

Eres un tipo aburrido que información aportas 0 . Intentas hacer tus biblias con tus % de votaciones que nadie te ha pedido . Y por si fuese poco , cuando alguien trae información contrastada te pones en modo " Don Quijote " viendo gigantes en todas partes sin saber a qué pegarle. 

Y eso no es todo , lo mejor es que tienes una cuadrilla de Sanchos que te siguen a pies juntillas y que tienen la misma idea que tú de las actualizaciones o informaciones que los desarrolladores dan. 

Sinceramente sin la información que @Kartal y algunos otros usuarios traemos , seguirías ahí con tus dos pajas mentales en medio de ninguna parte . 

De hecho es sorprendente que incluso con la información que se trae tu y tus Sanchos aún así os veis como si os estuviesen engañando vilmente. Así os va luego que lanzais puyas sin saber ni a donde. 

Luego con decir que no te hace falta esto para hacerte rico crees que te vale , pero es en el hilo que no dejas de estar y de escribir. Poco interés tampoco parece que tengas. 

La verdad es que eres un triste.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Joder lo dice el que su única baza es decir lo de Jearth2 porque lo pronuncie en mis vídeos. Tío , en serio , tienes que estar muy aburrido . Primero te ves mis vídeos , segundo críticas mi pronunciación y si al menos tuvieses algo de idea me reiría hasta contigo porque a mí desde luego no es algo que me quite el sueño la pronunciación errónea de palabras en inglés .
> 
> Si estuvieses un poco enterado del tema sabrás que independientemente de todo , en Earth 2 gestionamos 4/5 megaciudades , no sólo yo , si no hasta 10 fundadores , no todos ellos españoles , y cualquiera de ellos te da mil vueltas en conocimientos de Earth 2 ya sin entrar en temas de Wallet.
> 
> ...




Uy... Mi llorómetro está echando humo.
Por favor, pare... ¡Le va a quemar los sensores y lo necesito para tener razón siempre!


----------



## Jebediah (17 Mar 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Primero compras y después lo comunicas al populacho, me suena.
> *Lo raro es que no se lo vendas tú mismo a los siguientes.*
> En mi opinión va a escalar rápidamente y a partir de 0,30 no merece la pena



Puedes darlo por hecho. 

No critico que se venda lo comprado, faltaría más, pero vender un cuento para que tú saques tajada... ya sabemos como va.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> *Si estuvieses un poco enterado del tema sabrás que independientemente de todo , en Earth 2 gestionamos 4/5 megaciudades , no sólo yo , si no hasta 10 fundadores , *no todos ellos españoles , y cualquiera de ellos te da mil vueltas en conocimientos de Earth 2 ya sin entrar en temas de Wallet.
> 
> (...)



Ya lo echaba en falta, después del _mira mi video_ viene, *"Mr. Me y los gestores, fundadores, *_*negotiators, AR-VR.ZTR"*_ de _Jer¡Achu!*. *_Sigue sigue, que aquí la _publi _es gratis.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ya lo echaba en falta, después del _mira mi video_ viene, *"Mr. Me y los gestores, fundadores, *_*negotiators, AR-VR.ZTR"*_ de _Jer¡Achu!*. *_Sigue sigue, que aquí la _publi _es gratis.



Un Sancho salvaje apareció . Qué penita


----------



## Jebediah (17 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Un Sancho salvaje apareció . Qué penita



Para ser Gestor de 5 mega-ciudades, fundador y _negotiator _llevas una cartera humilde, te vendes mal compañero, puedes conseguir más.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2021)

A ver, Señor Gertrudis... ¿Usted alguna vez ha oído el término "churrero"?


----------



## mulleixion (17 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Para ser Gestor de 5 mega-ciudades, fundador y _negotiator _llevas una cartera humilde, te vendes mal compañero, puedes conseguir más.



Ah que la gestión únicamente se basa en la cartera.... Mira las posiciones de mi cartera humilde. Puedes tener 100.000 que como las tengas en medio de la nada como las tienes tú... Vas peor que yo amigo...

De todos modos veo que además de Fanboy de mi canal lo eres también de mi perfil de Earth 2 y hasta del de Discord. Estas obsesionado pero... 

Gracias compañero !


----------



## antoniussss (17 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se sabe donde va nuestra burbuja 2? Yo compraria a buen precio y si hay burbujos. Pero no mas de a euro la tile



Propuse aquí, desde el pitiburrillo para abajo, sólo para simios que se la suden las megacitys o cualquier soplapollez de que me quede sin "tiles" a mi alrededor.....

Comprar, Holdear, Vender y hacer a VillaBurbuja1 una, grande y libre.


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Mar 2021)

Joder, macho. Qué facilidad tenemos para dinamitar hilos. Hablo en general, incluyéndome a mi también. Estaría bien intentar administrar la ira y la vehemencia para el mundo real y dejar el hilo para lo relacionado con Earth 2.



antoniussss dijo:


> Propuse aquí, desde el pitiburrillo para abajo, sólo para simios que se la suden las megacitys o cualquier soplapollez de que me quede sin "tiles" a mi alrededor.....
> 
> Comprar, Holdear, Vender y hacer a VillaBurbuja1 una, grande y libre.



¿Y si nos pisamos entre nosotros? Organizarnos más detalladamente podría ser una solución, aunque la dificultad de eso es extrema. Más que nada por el tema de ponernos de acuerdo y por el hecho de que con que uno se pase en la selección de tiles puede haber jodido a su vecino.


----------



## antoniussss (17 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Joder, macho. Qué facilidad tenemos para dinamitar hilos. Hablo en general, incluyéndome a mi también. Estaría bien intentar administrar la ira y la vehemencia para el mundo real y dejar el hilo para lo relacionado con Earth 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Y si nos pisamos entre nosotros? Organizarnos más detalladamente podría ser una solución, aunque la dificultad de eso es extrema. Más que nada por el tema de ponernos de acuerdo y por el hecho de que con que uno se pase en la selección de tiles puede haber jodido a su vecino.



Vamos a ver, en ese circulo hay mucho espacio y todo va a ser muy rapido, supongo que haremos compras aleatorias por ese circulo y cuando se calme la cosa, el día siguiente rellenar huecos.

Yo voy a comprar de 6x6 todas las veces que haga falta, para luego soltarlas en mercado mas adelante de manera mas facil que algun zumbado que compre 700 tiles de una tacada.

Entiendo que ningun simio burbujo va a comprar 700 de una tacada, o si?


Pero bueno, por si acaso, vamos a ver si puedo poner una ampliación o algo de ese mapa y que cada uno marque mas o menos donde va a empezar.


----------



## antoniussss (17 Mar 2021)

Por ejemplo yo voy a actuar por estos rincones, podeís pasar la imagen por el Paint y rápidamente consignar mas o menos vuestras zonas.


----------



## antoniussss (17 Mar 2021)

uy hay un palito que no tiene que estar xD


----------



## talosweb (17 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Por ejemplo yo voy a actuar por estos rincones, podeís pasar la imagen por el Paint y rápidamente consignar mas o menos vuestras zonas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 600296



Este es el tipo de organización mínima que esperaba 
Estoy con el móvil pero esta noche os planteo dónde lo intentaré yo dentro de esa zona 
P.D: Yo si que me la quiero jugar a un parcelote grande, llámame loco!! No pienso venderlo de momento y en un futuro... confío en que se pueda partir. Si no... mala suerte


----------



## antoniussss (17 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Por ejemplo yo voy a actuar por estos rincones, podeís pasar la imagen por el Paint y rápidamente consignar mas o menos vuestras zonas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 600296



Tened en cuenta que mi segundo cuadrado representan alrededor de 1.000 Tiles

El primero aprox 200-300 tiles


Para que hagáis calculos a ojo


----------



## mulleixion (17 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tened en cuenta que mi segundo cuadrado representan alrededor de 1.000 Tiles
> 
> El primero aprox 200-300 tiles
> 
> ...



Al final todo es una soplapollez pero todo es necesario . Como la organización. Al final acabas cayendo en las "soplapolleces" que tenemos el resto porque es lo lógico. Si os ponéis a comprar sea donde sea , es cuestión de suerte que a alguno os de error en la compra y que cuando vuelvas a intentarlo te cueste el doble la broma.


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Mar 2021)

Se agradecería mucho que dejaseis las riñas, trifulcas y pataletas, por lo menos en este hilo, siempre tendréis los mensajes privados por si queréis daros por c****o, o podéis intercambiar los números de wasap, etc, etc.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Mar 2021)

Yo puedo intentarlo por esta zona, de hecho procurare extenderme hasta la playa, dependerá de las circunstancias.


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Yo puedo intentarlo por esta zona, de hecho procurare extenderme hasta la playa, dependerá de las circunstancias.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 600438




Eso es Dubai?


----------



## Kartal (17 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Yo puedo intentarlo por esta zona, de hecho procurare extenderme hasta la playa, dependerá de las circunstancias.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 600438



Pero qué grandes sois!!! Ese es el auténtico espíritu de Villa Burbuja que últimamente parecía caer en el olvido: colaboración, aportación desinteresada y ausencia de protagonismos individuales.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pero qué grandes sois!!! Ese es el auténtico espíritu de Villa Burbuja que últimamente parecía caer en el olvido: colaboración, aportación desinteresada y ausencia de protagonismos individuales.




Eso es mentira, Señor Piruleta.
No engaña ni a su madre con esa careta.


----------



## Kartal (17 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Eso es Dubai?



Sí. Concretamente los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, el país que se abrirá el sábado a las 22:00. El precio de salida no está confirmado, pero seguramente será entre 0,10 y 0,20. Puede que 0,16 donde se quedó congelado al quedar bloqueado ese país, pero no han especificado.


----------



## Remero (17 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Por ejemplo yo voy a actuar por estos rincones, podeís pasar la imagen por el Paint y rápidamente consignar mas o menos vuestras zonas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 600296



Yo si el precio es de 0,16, como se ha dicho, voy a intentar comprar 750 tiles del tirón. Ahora bien, el problema que veo es que al estar muchos usuarios comprando al mismo tiempo, cuando queramos hacer la compra no nos deje porque alguien se nos haya adelantado y el terreno que queramos comprar se solape con unas tiles ya compradas segundos antes. Y al final nos quedemos con unas migajas... 

Yo por ese motivo estaba pensando en mirar en Abu Dhabi en vez de en Dubai, creo que se va a petar menos en esos primeros segundos y aún así va a ser una gran inversión. Alguien hace muchos mensajes también comentó que estaba mirando en otro emirato (ni Dubai, ni Abu Dabi, no recuerdo el nombre) aún menos conocido por ese motivo.


----------



## talosweb (17 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Si hablamos de bolsa te compraría claramente el argumento, pero en Earth2 por ahora lo de que bajen los precios no lo hemos visto excepto en algún caso puntual y suele ser por un bug. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.



Quería llegar a casa para enseñarte esto:



Por si quedan dudas de los traspasos de esa parcela que ha bajado de precio:



Ya es que el precio de tierra nuevo es menor que el precio que tenía en la primera transacción 
Como te queda el cuerpo, moreno?? xDDD


----------



## talosweb (17 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Quería llegar a casa para enseñarte esto:
> Ver archivo adjunto 600474
> 
> 
> ...



Por cierto, no es un bug... o si lo es, lleva así muchos días ya


----------



## Remero (17 Mar 2021)

Sharjah 

Puede que fuese @pepita la que propuso comprar ahí?


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Mar 2021)

Esta es mi apuesta para el sábado.

He puesto Le Fanu, pero soy Ferris en Earth 2.


----------



## talosweb (17 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Yo puedo intentarlo por esta zona, de hecho procurare extenderme hasta la playa, dependerá de las circunstancias.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 600438



Siguiendo modificando el mapa, yo me animare por intentarlo en la zona de amarillo. En la puta frontera!! xDD
Naa, por marcar el extremo occidental de la zona. A ver si tengo suerte pq me da que estará difícil...

Edit.: Pillo última versión con el plano de Le Fanu


----------



## talosweb (17 Mar 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (17 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Siguiendo modificando el mapa, yo me animare por intentarlo en la zona de amarillo. En la puta frontera!! xDD
> Naa, por marcar el extremo occidental de la zona. A ver si tengo suerte pq me da que estará difícil...
> 
> Edit.: Pillo última versión con el plano de Le Fanu



En mi cuadricula, verás que hace un cuadrado natural el terreno, yo de lo marcado compraré de 6 en 6, por lo que si te plantas con 700 desde mi línea a la derecha, sin problema.

Creo que eras tú el que quería 700 de una tacada, no?

Además yo voy a empezar desde la izquierda del todo


----------



## talosweb (17 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> En mi cuadricula, verás que hace un cuadrado natural el terreno, yo de lo marcado compraré de 6 en 6, por lo que si te plantas con 700 desde mi línea a la derecha, sin problema.
> 
> Creo que eras tú el que quería 700 de una tacada, no?
> 
> Además yo voy a empezar desde la izquierda del todo



Acabo de actualizar plano, dime si lo ves bien que leyendote lo de la izquierda del todo lo mismo te he jodido...
Cambio de zona sin problema si es así


----------



## BigJoe (17 Mar 2021)

¿Qué estrategia tenéis pensado seguir el día de Dubai en E2?

Me refiero, ¿Vais a dejar las tiles preparadas antes del término de la cuenta atrás? ¿O vais a intentar logearos tan pronto como finalice la cuenta atrás?

Si elegís la primera opción, no teneis miedo que la plataforma os obligue a actualizar la página para que poder comprar se haga efectivo?


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> En mi cuadricula, verás que hace un cuadrado natural el terreno, yo de lo marcado compraré de 6 en 6, por lo que si te plantas con 700 desde mi línea a la derecha, sin problema.
> 
> Creo que eras tú el que quería 700 de una tacada, no?
> 
> Además yo voy a empezar desde la izquierda del todo



Te digo lo mismo que ha dicho @talosweb. Si te molesta esa zona que he pillado yo, me muevo, que a mi me da lo mismo una que otra. De hecho, he abarcado bastante para no pisarte ni a ti ni a Silverado. Mi intención es comprar en la zona central del círculo sin llegar a los bordes para evitar joder a alguien o que me jodan a mi.



BigJoe dijo:


> ¿Qué estrategia tenéis pensado seguir el día de Dubai en E2?
> 
> Me refiero, ¿Vais a dejar las tiles preparadas antes del término de la cuenta atrás? ¿O vais a intentar logearos tan pronto como finalice la cuenta atrás?
> 
> Si elegís la primera opción, no teneis miedo que la plataforma os obligue a actualizar la página para que poder comprar se haga efectivo?



Buen interrogante. Se les preguntó a los desarrolladores y no aclararon nada. Yo voy a optar por tenerlo ya seleccionado y darle a comprar cuando cumpla la cuenta. En teoría se actualiza casi a tiempo real. En una ciudad poblada he llegado a ver como una zona vacía se marcaba de repente con banderitas cuando otro usuario ha comprado, sin haber recargado la página ni nada. Así que entiendo que no es necesario refrescar. Pero es una suposición, claro.


----------



## talosweb (17 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> ¿Qué estrategia tenéis pensado seguir el día de Dubai en E2?
> 
> Me refiero, ¿Vais a dejar las tiles preparadas antes del término de la cuenta atrás? ¿O vais a intentar logearos tan pronto como finalice la cuenta atrás?
> 
> Si elegís la primera opción, no teneis miedo que la plataforma os obligue a actualizar la página para que poder comprar se haga efectivo?



Yo intentaré tenerlas preseleccionadas antes y cruzaré los dedos para que no haya que refrescar y/o lo logearse de nuevo. Apostaré por ese sistema y si falla, pues lo siento...
Obviamente clickear a fuego desde 20 segundo antes hasta que deje de aparecer el actual mensaje de que el país está cerrado.
Obviamente tb, la pasta ya está en el juego dispuesta parta pagar...

Y el bonus track... tengo 3 ordenadores en casa y mi costilla y uno de los chicos mayores estarán echándome una mano. Eligiré 3 ubicaciones en cada uno de los 3 ordenadores y echaremos unas risas al menos, a ver quien de los 3 consigue cerrar una compra, xDDD


----------



## Kartal (17 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Quería llegar a casa para enseñarte esto:
> Ver archivo adjunto 600474
> 
> 
> ...



Moldova


----------



## talosweb (17 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Moldova



Pues si me la tengo que envainar, me la envaino, pero no entiendo nada....


----------



## Kartal (17 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Y el bonus track... tengo 3 ordenadores en casa y mi costilla y uno de los chicos mayores estarán echándome una mano. Eligiré 3 ubicaciones en cada uno de los 3 ordenadores y echaremos unas risas al menos, a ver quien de los 3 consigue cerrar una compra, xDDD



  qué grande!!!

Chicos, mucha suerte a todos el sábado, la vamos a necesitar...


----------



## antoniussss (17 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Acabo de actualizar plano, dime si lo ves bien que leyendote lo de la izquierda del todo lo mismo te he jodido...
> Cambio de zona sin problema si es así



Nada Nada, voy a ir de 6x6, así que empiezo por el centro del rectangulo y me da igual irme para arriba, para abajo, para la derecha o para la izquierda, a mi no me molestais aunque cruceis mi cuadrado


----------



## BigJoe (17 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Yo intentaré tenerlas preseleccionadas antes y cruzaré los dedos para que no haya que refrescar y/o lo logearse de nuevo. Apostaré por ese sistema y si falla, pues lo siento...
> Obviamente clickear a fuego desde 20 segundo antes hasta que deje de aparecer el actual mensaje de que el país está cerrado.
> Obviamente tb, la pasta ya está en el juego dispuesta parta pagar...
> 
> Y el bonus track... tengo 3 ordenadores en casa y mi costilla y uno de los chicos mayores estarán echándome una mano. Eligiré 3 ubicaciones en cada uno de los 3 ordenadores y echaremos unas risas al menos, a ver quien de los 3 consigue cerrar una compra, xDDD



Pregunta tonta, tienes dinero en caso de que te funcione als tres esstrategias


----------



## Kartal (17 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Pues si me la tengo que envainar, me la envaino, pero no entiendo nada....



En New Tile Price se puede ver cómo se ha ido moviendo el precio de tierra nueva en ese país. Parece ser que cayó temporalmente pero luego volvió a su precio.


----------



## talosweb (17 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Pregunta tonta, tienes dinero en caso de que te funcione als tres esstrategias



Depende de a la velocidad que suba. Eligiré 3 parcelas que se puedan pagar a un precio máximo de 0,4 con la pasta que tengo metida. Si se cierra imaginemos una compra a 0,60, pues como mucho hay pasta para cerrar una segunda compra a ese precio, pero no las 3... 
Y si llega a 0,80, pues no se cerrará ninguna compra, así de fácil


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> qué grande!!!
> 
> Chicos, mucha suerte a todos el sábado, la vamos a necesitar...



¡Vamos, chicos! ¡Ánimo! ¡Somos los mejores! ¡Llevemos la alegría a todos los corazones! ¡Juntos y jubilosos como hermanos conseguiremos que todos los sueños se hagan realidad!
¡Yupi! ¡Jojojo! ¡Jijijí!


----------



## Kartal (17 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Depende de a la velocidad que suba. Eligiré 3 parcelas que se puedan pagar a un precio máximo de 0,4 con la pasta que tengo metida. Si se cierra imaginemos una compra a 0,60, pues como mucho hay pasta para cerrar una segunda compra a ese precio, pero no las 3...
> Y si llega a 0,80, pues no se cerrará ninguna compra, así de fácil



Lo tienes todo pensado, qué tío...


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Mar 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Yo si el precio es de 0,16, como se ha dicho, voy a intentar comprar 750 tiles del tirón. Ahora bien, el problema que veo es que al estar muchos usuarios comprando al mismo tiempo, cuando queramos hacer la compra no nos deje porque alguien se nos haya adelantado y el terreno que queramos comprar se solape con unas tiles ya compradas segundos antes. Y al final nos quedemos con unas migajas...
> 
> Yo por ese motivo estaba pensando en mirar en Abu Dhabi en vez de en Dubai, creo que se va a petar menos en esos primeros segundos y aún así va a ser una gran inversión. Alguien hace muchos mensajes también comentó que estaba mirando en otro emirato (ni Dubai, ni Abu Dabi, no recuerdo el nombre) aún menos conocido por ese motivo.




No se si es tan rentable a futuro comprar demasiadas tiles juntas, la reventa se me antoja más complicada, no es lo mismo poner en venta 20-30 tiles que 500-600 o 750, a menos que más adelante dejasen dividir los terrenos.

Creo que intentaré pillar como mucho 100 parcelas del tirón, pero para asegurar la compra te tienes que ir hacia donde pastan los camellos.


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 600496




Igual esas zonas costeras son las que más petadas van a estar al momento de la apertura.
Lo veo complicado pillar sin que te pisen la compra.


----------



## talosweb (17 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Igual esas zonas costeras son las que más petadas van a estar al momento de la apertura.
> Lo veo complicado pillar sin que te pisen la compra.



Lo sé y coincido contigo.... seguramente tire por la zona pero en segunda línea de playa


----------



## antoniussss (17 Mar 2021)

Creo que la gente irá mas a la capital o las islas artificiales, no creo que haya problema en esa ubicacion, además, que estamos hablando que hay millones y millones de tiles.. xD


----------



## Cyrote de Bergerac (18 Mar 2021)

Vaya que rápido avanza esto, se pasa uno un par de semanas desconectado y aparecen un montón de páginas extra en el hilo. Yo la verdad es que entre el trabajo y que ando a otras cosas hace bastante que no compro ninguna parcela ni sigo las noticias de Earth2, pero leyendo las últimas páginas me entero de lo importante, que es el hecho de que abran Dubai en un par de días. A lo mejor compro alguna parcelilla, pero tampoco me volveré loco, algo me dice de que metí la pata metiendo tanta pasta en este invento y que difícilmente la voy a recuperar algún día, si la recuperara ya con eso me daría por satisfecho. Sé que hay gente que ha recuperado lo invertido e incluso ganado bastante, pero esos fueron de los primeros que entraron que podían pillar buenos tiles en países de interés (USA por ejemplo) a precio de saldo.

La verdad es que cada vez pienso más que @Don_Quijote lleva razón... los que entramos ya tarde más valdría que nos hubiéramos comprado un par de parcelillas para el "juego" en sí y ya está, sin más pretensiones.

Por lo demás, saliendo del tema de las inversiones y las ganancias, sobre lo que puedan crear, como ya dije en su día esto va para largo, pero puede salir algo muy interesante. El otro día escuchando un podcast hablaban del tal Roblox, al parecer muy de moda entre los críos de ahora, y me gustó el hecho de que los propios usuarios pudieran crear juegos dentro usando un lenguaje de scripting. Estaría bien esto de dar más posibilidades creando juegos, junto con el poder crear modelados 3D a gusto de cada uno, aunque limiten la geometría en x número de triángulos o vértices y el tamaño total de texturas y normal maps.


----------



## Srlobo23 (18 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Le sale de media unos 2 mensajes al año....
> Veo que ha informado, colaborado y ayudado muchísimo en estos últimos 13-15 años....



En foros, señor, no en este! Así que los cálculos no le han salido muy bien, me temo. En este llevo 1-2 meses y procuro evitar poner mensajes que se salgan del hilo principal, salvo cuando me citan y tengo que contestar.


----------



## Srlobo23 (18 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Creo que la gente irá mas a la capital o las islas artificiales, no creo que haya problema en esa ubicacion, además, que estamos hablando que hay millones y millones de tiles.. xD



Si la cuestión no es n° de tiles del país sino que en cuestión de minutos pasará de clase 1 a clase 2 subiendo de precio progresivamente... Si está claro que 5-10 días y hasta meses después de la apertura de Emiratos Árabes vas a seguir pudiendo comprar, la cuestión en ese momento será qué calidad de tiles y a qué precio. 

Paso un link de un video de youtube, (no es de ninguno de nuestros famosos youtubers), si no de un chaval extranjero que aunque no he entendido la totalidad del video porque no tengo un nivel de inglés muy alto, sí se entiende bastante bien lo que explica en él. A ver qué os parece...


----------



## BigJoe (18 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Si la cuestión no es n° de tiles del país sino que en cuestión de minutos pasará de clase 1 a clase 2 subiendo de precio progresivamente... Si está claro que 5-10 días y hasta meses después de la apertura de Emiratos Árabes vas a seguir pudiendo comprar, la cuestión en ese momento será qué calidad de tiles y a qué precio.
> 
> Paso un link de un video de youtube, (no es de ninguno de nuestros famosos youtubers), si no de un chaval extranjero que aunque no he entendido la totalidad del video porque no tengo un nivel de inglés muy alto, sí se entiende bastante bien lo que explica en él. A ver qué os parece...



Los datos que arroja son interesantes, da perspectiva de lo sencillo que es agotar las C1 en cuestión de segundos.

No se yo si lleva razón en lo de tener C2 invendibles opr estar "mal localizadas" creo que hasta las C2 en el tiempo se revalorizarán si están cerca de un lugar importante o si tienen recurosos interesantes como petróleo.

Si (gran condicional) el juego es un éxito claro. Si no, estamos metienod dineero a un pozo sin fondo


----------



## Kartal (18 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Si la cuestión no es n° de tiles del país sino que en cuestión de minutos pasará de clase 1 a clase 2 subiendo de precio progresivamente... Si está claro que 5-10 días y hasta meses después de la apertura de Emiratos Árabes vas a seguir pudiendo comprar, la cuestión en ese momento será qué calidad de tiles y a qué precio.
> 
> Paso un link de un video de youtube, (no es de ninguno de nuestros famosos youtubers), si no de un chaval extranjero que aunque no he entendido la totalidad del video porque no tengo un nivel de inglés muy alto, sí se entiende bastante bien lo que explica en él. A ver qué os parece...



Buen aporte, Lobo. Gracias por compartirlo.

La verdad es que tiene razón META en este vídeo, puede ser una locura lo del sábado noche. Pase lo que pase van a haber quejas por parte de los que no lo consigan, pero es que es imposible contentar a miles de usuarios con el hype tan subido. Por mi parte, me conformo con pillar un descampado por debajo de 0,40$

Y si no hay suerte, pues no pasa nada, lo volveremos a intentar en otros países que quedan por abrirse.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Mar 2021)

Cyrote de Bergerac dijo:


> Vaya que rápido avanza esto, se pasa uno un par de semanas desconectado y aparecen un montón de páginas extra en el hilo. Yo la verdad es que entre el trabajo y que ando a otras cosas hace bastante que no compro ninguna parcela ni sigo las noticias de Earth2, pero leyendo las últimas páginas me entero de lo importante, que es el hecho de que abran Dubai en un par de días. A lo mejor compro alguna parcelilla, pero tampoco me volveré loco, algo me dice de que metí la pata metiendo tanta pasta en este invento y que difícilmente la voy a recuperar algún día, si la recuperara ya con eso me daría por satisfecho. Sé que hay gente que ha recuperado lo invertido e incluso ganado bastante, pero esos fueron de los primeros que entraron que podían pillar buenos tiles en países de interés (USA por ejemplo) a precio de saldo.
> 
> La verdad es que cada vez pienso más que @Don_Quijote lleva razón... los que entramos ya tarde más valdría que nos hubiéramos comprado un par de parcelillas para el "juego" en sí y ya está, sin más pretensiones.
> 
> Por lo demás, saliendo del tema de las inversiones y las ganancias, sobre lo que puedan crear, como ya dije en su día esto va para largo, pero puede salir algo muy interesante. El otro día escuchando un podcast hablaban del tal Roblox, al parecer muy de moda entre los críos de ahora, y me gustó el hecho de que los propios usuarios pudieran crear juegos dentro usando un lenguaje de scripting. Estaría bien esto de dar más posibilidades creando juegos, junto con el poder crear modelados 3D a gusto de cada uno, aunque limiten la geometría en x número de triángulos o vértices y el tamaño total de texturas y normal maps.



Veo que Expo City te esta dando buen rendimiento!


----------



## Le Fanu (18 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Veo que Expo City te esta dando buen rendimiento!



De momento es todo humo, más bien. El rendimiento será cuando vendamos o se nos empiece a inflar la wallet por esencias o mierdas similares.

Por cierto, sé que es de 1º de internec, pero por si acaso lo dejo comentado por aquí: no compréis E$ o propiedades por PayPal, que son de cuentas hackeadas y seguramente acaberéis perdiendo el dinero. Por lo visto hay bastante movimiento estos días con este tipo de ofertas.


----------



## Kartal (18 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> De momento es todo humo, más bien. El rendimiento será cuando vendamos o se nos empiece a inflar la wallet por esencias o mierdas similares.
> 
> Por cierto, sé que es de 1º de internec, pero por si acaso lo dejo comentado por aquí: no compréis E$ o propiedades por PayPal, que son de cuentas hackeadas y seguramente acaberéis perdiendo el dinero. Por lo visto hay bastante movimiento estos días con este tipo de ofertas.



Sí, mucho ojito con eso. Hace 2 semanas a mí uno me ofreció comprarle su cuenta.


----------



## Kartal (18 Mar 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (18 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> De momento es todo humo, más bien. El rendimiento será cuando vendamos o se nos empiece a inflar la wallet por esencias o mierdas similares.
> 
> Por cierto, sé que es de 1º de internec, pero por si acaso lo dejo comentado por aquí: no compréis E$ o propiedades por PayPal, que son de cuentas hackeadas y seguramente acaberéis perdiendo el dinero. Por lo visto hay bastante movimiento estos días con este tipo de ofertas.



Bueno.... Prefiero un humo con estos rendimientos que humos con menos rendimiento. No obstante , aunque ya lo he dicho muchas veces , yo he sacado dinero , por lo que lo del humo.... Desconozco el significado que quieres darle.


----------



## Le Fanu (18 Mar 2021)

Ningún doble sentido, joder. Baja la guardia. Simplemente es lo evidente, que actualmente no es cash y que no sabremos de aquí a un año cómo andará la inversión.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Ningún doble sentido, joder. Baja la guardia. Simplemente es lo evidente, que actualmente no es cash y que no sabremos de aquí a un año cómo andará la inversión.




Es que depende mucho de otros factores.... No tan solo el precio. Si está en una mala ubicación tendrás que meterle un descuento. Si es una zona muy demandada lo puedes vender al precio de revalorización o incluso más caro. Y creeme que lo vendes. 

Compañeros míos se sacan incluso un x6 sobre el precio dependiendo de la ubicación en determinadas zonas y ese cobro si que es dinero que puedes sacar...


----------



## Carlos1 (18 Mar 2021)

Demasiado estrés esto de pensar si pillar en las trilladísimas megaciudades, o recursos, o pixel art, y bla bla bla, luego para revender y comprar donde? Salirte ahora para entrar cuando?, a qué precio? entrar más caro que cuando saliste?, cada vez día pasa hay menos tiles vírgenes. Earth 2 está en pañales, ha comenzado en noviembre me parece, y se ve un montón de gente revendiendo más barato de lo que compraron, o sacando ganancias del 1%.
Gente ansiosa en estado puro.

Para mi lo más sano es ir a largo e ir pillando parcelas baratas en el marketplace y sentarte a esperar unos cuantos años, queda mucho camino por recorrer.


----------



## Kartal (18 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Demasiado estrés esto de pensar si pillar en las trilladísimas megaciudades, o recursos, o pixel art, y bla bla bla, luego para revender y comprar donde? Salirte ahora para entrar cuando?, a qué precio? entrar más caro que cuando saliste?, cada vez día pasa hay menos tiles vírgenes. Earth 2 está en pañales, ha comenzado en noviembre me parece, y se ve un montón de gente revendiendo más barato de lo que compraron, o sacando ganancias del 1%.
> Gente ansiosa en estado puro.
> 
> Para mi lo más sano es ir a largo e ir pillando parcelas baratas en el marketplace y sentarte a esperar unos cuantos años, queda mucho camino por recorrer.



Lo tuyo es el value investing.


----------



## Silverado72 (18 Mar 2021)

El equipo de Expo-City:


----------



## Srlobo23 (18 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Bueno.... Prefiero un humo con estos rendimientos que humos con menos rendimiento. No obstante , aunque ya lo he dicho muchas veces , yo he sacado dinero , por lo que lo del humo.... Desconozco el significado que quieres darle.



Yo de ese comentario entiendo que se refiere a que hasta que no se consolide la ganancia, no es una ganancia real por muy buen % de beneficio que a priori suponga dentro del juego.


----------



## Srlobo23 (18 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> El equipo de Expo-City:
> Ver archivo adjunto 601556



Coño, si parece una copia de cómo se presentan los creadores de Earth2.


----------



## Nopleravet (19 Mar 2021)

Abrí un hilo el 25 de diciembre sobre este tema, aunque por lo visto la gente aún era escéptica... me alegra que mas se hayan sumado. Acordaos que DUBAI abre el 20 de marzo.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Coño, si parece una copia de cómo se presentan los creadores de Earth2.



De hecho incluso dentro del equipo hay gente que trabaja para Earth 2. XD. 

Eso sí , vete a buscar otro proyecto y busca el "Our team" que no existe.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> El equipo de Expo-City:
> Ver archivo adjunto 601556



Gracias por la publi !


----------



## mulleixion (19 Mar 2021)

Añado el balance de ventas de los últimos 7 días en el mundo Earth 2.

Ahí estamos los quintos !

Expocity - Bussines and Events City @Srlobo23 . Y aquí la web


----------



## Srlobo23 (19 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Añado el balance de ventas de los últimos 7 días en el mundo Earth 2.
> 
> Ahí estamos los quintos !
> 
> Expocity - Bussines and Events City @Srlobo23 . Y aquí la web



Conozco la web... además tengo alguna compra en Expocity y en la ciudad de al lado, Alpha Kindom 6, creo que se llama...


----------



## mulleixion (19 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Conozco la web... además tengo alguna compra en Expocity y en la ciudad de al lado, Alpha Kindom 6, creo que se llama...




Si. Son Alpha central + Techopia 

aunque hay algunos planes en un roadmap interno respecto a eso ! Tus compras ya las conozco ya. El mapa lo tengo ventilado. 

Bienvenido por la zona. Cualquier cosa que necesites saber , ya sabes donde encontrarnos.


----------



## BigJoe (19 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Demasiado estrés esto de pensar si pillar en las trilladísimas megaciudades, o recursos, o pixel art, y bla bla bla, luego para revender y comprar donde? Salirte ahora para entrar cuando?, a qué precio? entrar más caro que cuando saliste?, cada vez día pasa hay menos tiles vírgenes. Earth 2 está en pañales, ha comenzado en noviembre me parece, y se ve un montón de gente revendiendo más barato de lo que compraron, o sacando ganancias del 1%.
> Gente ansiosa en estado puro.
> 
> Para mi lo más sano es ir a largo e ir pillando parcelas baratas en el marketplace y sentarte a esperar unos cuantos años, queda mucho camino por recorrer.



Yo creo que Bitcoin ha enseñado a muchos el valor de holdear y la paciencia.

Si esto es un éxito, que ya se verá, será a largo plazo. 

Los que ha npodido ahcer dinero de verdad en el juego fueron quienes compraron la mitad del Vaticano o Venecia el 15 de noviembre por 50 euros, pero es es la excepción no la norma.


----------



## Silverado72 (19 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> De hecho incluso dentro del equipo hay gente que trabaja para Earth 2. XD.



Me imaginaba algo así. Demasiada implicación.


----------



## Kartal (19 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Yo creo que Bitcoin ha enseñado a muchos el valor de holdear y la paciencia.
> 
> Si esto es un éxito, que ya se verá, será a largo plazo.
> 
> Los que ha npodido ahcer dinero de verdad en el juego fueron quienes compraron la mitad del Vaticano o Venecia el 15 de noviembre por 50 euros, pero es es la excepción no la norma.



Yo he visto a traders en E2 haciendo una burrada de operaciones, y en algunos casos bajando muchísimo el % de beneficio de cada operación, pero al ser tantas al final se han sacado una pasta brutal. Unos para reinvertirlo en el juego y otros para retirar beneficios y seguir dentro con el resto.


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Yo he visto a traders en E2 haciendo una burrada de operaciones, y en algunos casos bajando muchísimo el % de beneficio de cada operación, pero al ser tantas al final se han sacado una pasta brutal. Unos para reinvertirlo en el juego y otros para retirar beneficios y seguir dentro con el resto.




Pero el 99% de la gente no ha entrado ni en diciembre ni metiendo unos cuantos miles de euros.

Hablo de la mayoría en general, que ve que unos cuantos han revendido una tile del Vaticano en un +6654545454445% y ya se creen que pueden hacer lo mismo con cada parcela que tengan.

Hay que tomárselo con más calma, si se quiere hacer pasta de verdad y desde abajo, toca esperar.


----------



## Kartal (19 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Pero el 99% de la gente no ha entrado ni en diciembre ni metiendo unos cuantos miles de euros.
> 
> Hablo de la mayoría en general, que ve que unos cuantos han revendido una tile del Vaticano en un +6654545454445% y ya se creen que pueden hacer lo mismo con cada parcela que tengan.
> 
> Hay que tomárselo con más calma, si se quiere hacer pasta de verdad y desde abajo, toca esperar.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Me imaginaba algo así. Demasiada implicación.




Esto es lo que yo veo en algunas de mis propiedades donde tú ves demasiada implicación en el proyecto.


----------



## Silverado72 (19 Mar 2021)

No he dicho que esa implicación sea mala de por si.

Solo comento que hay intereses detras, los cuales son legítimos.


----------



## Kartal (19 Mar 2021)

Hola compañeros. Mientras hacemos tiempo hasta la apertura de los EAU, os dejo algo de lectura. Después de las charlas con *Shane* y *Nathaniel*, hoy le toca el turno a otro desarrollador de Earth2: *Wolfgang*. A continuación pego las respuestas que dio en Discord a las preguntas de los usuarios durante los meses de enero y febrero. En un post posterior añadiré una traducción automática al castellano. Espero que os pueda ser de alguna utilidad.



Q: Pumping and Dumping

*Pumping and dumping doesn't really work as long as there are still enough tiles available. So it might be someone tries. Hard to prevent now. But it's all recorded, and for those who tried there will be repercussions later when we find the time.*

Q: So you are saying we might have communities/clans here too?

*I wonder if we could prevent them even if we wanted to. As to the question how far we can support them: I don't have answers.*

Q: it will be a interface like travian, maybe? or we will see the 3D world?

*3D world will be phase 3.*

Q: here is a curve ball question. Since everyone is going out and buying diamond mines. I cant belive we are going to have 1000's of diamonds in game. Maybe the copper mines are diamond and the diamond copper lol or whatever is going to happen im excited

*I'm sure there is some industrial and fashion use for diamonds in E2. So it will be worth something. But eventually most resources will get the price tag the market attaches to them.*

Q: is e2 a pyramid scheme? It seems to be showing a few red sign

*A pyramid scheme would be if you were buiying things and then in order to recoup would have to bring in new buyers. That's not how it works. In E2 you will develop land to get real value in Earth 1.*

Q: how do you actually end up making money from this?

*Selling the original tiles (and there are plenty). Getting a percentage of all trades. Later: selling some vanity stuff in E2.*

Q: I‘m comparing e2 to Bitcoin. I just can’t imagine how drastically the prices are gonna increase and if small investments can lead to big results. What do you guys think about that?

*I somehow fear that increases like this would make the money aspect too important over the social aspects like gaming, communities etc. Worries me a bit. People tend to get more reckless the more money is in it for them.*

Q: what games have you worked for in the past?

*Here are ca 80% of them:*

Wolfgang Walk Video Game Credits and Biography - MobyGames

Q: am I allowed to build my own churches where old ones have been ?

*We don't know about churches yet. This kind of details is wayyyy down the decision list.*

Q: but also. do real world places matter? i mean if i bought my house will i still ahve it in game or will all the buildings be destroyed?

*The Earth will be wiped of human artifacts.*

Q: so we should take tiles where there are woods , waters or mountains for resources

*You should not speculate. That is Rule #1!*

Q: Any chance of there being quests or something? Like building island or whatever lol

*Not at the early stages. But I sure would like to work on something like that.*

Q: Is the plan of Earth2 also to create millions of jobs for people?

*If we can create a platform that feeds people in RL, teaches them, connects them - that would be a dream come true.*

Q: Cyberpunk years?

*We're talking 5+ years of development time before the game is even close to what we have in mind.*

Q: would you guys imagine that inside the game we could walk through stores with the VR and then buy stuff with the money of the E2 and then it arrives to our actual house!?

*If the store owners take that money: yes, I can see that as a possible goal for like 2024-5*

Q: do you have already an engine in mind regarding the world? UE? or are you gonna create a new one?

*It's Unity.*

Q: will distance be a calculation of TIME, like having to move resources may take time ???

*If it makes sense in the gameplay, then yes.*

Q: PvP

*There will be some sort of PvP at some point. But I'm pretty sure you have to sign up on this. So: some buildings might be available for blowing up, but surely not all of them.*

Q: i have question for you wolfgang, will tunnels and caves that in our real world will be in earth2?

*That will be very hard to do because we do not know where they are in the first place. But give us some time (meaning: a couple of years), and there might be tunnels and caves in the game.*

Q: Wouldn’t it make more sense if land class and pricing were based off of the remaining number of tiles available with a given country? The way it’s currently designed an entire island could be bought and it could still be class 2.

*The class is bound to trading tiles. If the island is sold out no taxes will come in anymore. That's by design.*

Q: could you please state any incentive of owning a tile in a place like Monaco where there are much fewer tiles than even a city in America? Will it have other rewards?

*Yes. A lot of people and tourists in a small spot will create good business occasions in the future of Earth 2. Though that's a bit down the road.*

Q: It says on the about section of the site that better class tiles get a bigger share of resources, loot or treasure found on them

*That was an early idea. I don't know if it's still a good idea when it comes to the balancing of the gameplay.*

Q: proximity to other players will be a benefit?

*Yes, again depending on what you want to do on Earth 2. There are literally hundreds of things you will be able to do there. For some proximity is good, for others not so much.*

Q: can you give us a couple examples for resources? Like wood, water etc. Maybe more interesting ones

*Well, yes, water is a resource. So is wood. And stone. Uranium. And all kinds of things. Sometimes it's time. Or money. Kindness would be nice. How about a resource called kindness…*

Q: Have you seen Monaco now? The water is completely sold out! about 60k tiles on water. Would you say that could become an attractive location in the future? (;

*Every single tile on E2 could become a very attractive place in the future. Literally.*

Q: Will there be rules as to what you can build where? Everyone bought land but can they decide wether it will be a commercial premises or industrial premises or will the game assign areas for that?

*I would seriously fight for the owner's right to build what they want (and pay for in resources).*

Q: big boys will rule the game and small players wont have much of a interest to play

*I'd bet against that as long as I make the rules.*

Q: what do you say to those who claim this as a ponzi scheme?

*Never saw a ponzi scheme where what you bought was actually worth something but the right to re-sell it. There will be a real value to each tile. And the more the further the game development progresses.*

Q: Why does Thomas says ,,what you read in the website about classes is correct'' and Ferran says ,,class 1 gives you bonus with the LIT, thats it, for now there are more benefits, resources won't take any influence of it''?

*We have not yet made a final decision how Resource Production will be handled with regard to the class system. We need a few more discussions about this, both from a design perspective as from a technological perspective. Ferran describes the status quo as is. That might change*

Q: is there a tile minimum for teleport system ?

*You need a tile.*

Q: it's not to be picky, but he said "it won't effect" using future sentence… anyway can you state in the faq that you have to decide yet? because say class will effect only lit. it's just because the answer is always different from Dev to dev

*So maybe you ask the Creative Chief who told you that this decision has not yet been made. I will not create a shitty game to implement a feature - promised as it might have been weeks before I joined - that will cause serious balancing headaches. I promise you we will not forget the class system. But as I said: Resources aren't the only system in the game.*

Q: Do we need some minimum cross section of tiles to build anything? Answer please I might go bankrupt next day

*You can imagine that a diverse production area needs a bit more than just a handful of tiles. So if you only have 1 tile properties, that might not do it.*

Q: Will essence be on account level, or place level. Do i need to take my Essence from one place to another or they will be on account level??

*Account level.*

Q: if will be possible to build on water will be also developed the seabed?

*Maybe at some point faaaaar into the future.*

Q: Right so E2 AI generated trees? Lol

*Obviously it will overburden us a bit to evaluate every forest in the world tree by tree…*

Q: will 500 tiles be enough to generate essence that could be enough to give a unique name to property?

*All property names will be unique. The question is: how many letters does the name have at minimum.*

Q: so essence will not be able to be sold?

*It's an ingame currency.*

Q: So we can sell essences for E$? that’s still not clear for me

*I don't know of any MMO where you can sell ingame currency for real world money.*

Q: So Essenes won’t make us profit in the real word ?

*If you use Essence in a not-totally-stupid way it will raise the value of your properties.*

Q: Pooled means stored?

*It's a global resource and not linked to the property where it was created.*

Q: new try: just for us to know where to focus the tiles I'm going to invest in future: Are there (beside the LIT) any differences between the classes?

*We plan for them, but the entire system is extremely complex, so in case this will get in the way of a good gameplay I am very willing to cut them, class consciousness be damned. And this answer will remain the same for the foreseeable future, until we had a long a d decent testing period. Will these questions end now? (I know the answer!)*

Q: Re: tile class, Just do what needs to be done to make the world work, strip the class system if you must. The most profitable outcome for everyone is a great game not the amount of class 1,2,3 one has. Awesome work so far.

*Thanks. Rest assured: The class system won't be stripped. We just - at this point in time - can't promise any specific benefit in addition to LIT. If we see an opening we will use it. But not at the cost of a good game. Because a good game will raise all the boats*

Q: Megacities

*As for Megacities: we have to find solutions to make them performing without looking shitty.*

Q: Hey friend, will we see different biomes? I loved the regular biome lol.

*You will see all of them. Over time.*

Q: You can give any insight on if you now think we will be able to change the hight map in game or not? It will be interesting for where I want to place my tiles. Don’t wanna research for hours to get the highest mountaintop just to have someone else make theirs higher in game. Wanna get an idea in current plans there - if you aim to keep the existing terrain or we will be able to change it completely, or just some restrictions? Anything on this you are able to reveal?

*You don't need to be afraid. We will not allow any disruptive and significant soil movement that would destroy the integrity of Earth 2's beauty.*

Q: E2 Engine

E2 Engine.pdf

Q: Will there be control over certain monopoly's in the game? for say certain resources?

*There won't be monopolies. Don't even try. I have the longer stick…*

Q: I know you guys wiped man made landmarks but will natural ones remain? For say Mt Everest?

*Would be very hard to wipe THAT one out.*


----------



## Kartal (19 Mar 2021)

Aquí va la traducción automática. Como os he dicho otras veces, lo ideal es leerlo en inglés si os es posible, pero si lo lees en español y no entiendes una pregunta o una respuesta en concreto, ve al inglés e intenta traducirla con otro traductor (yo he utilizado DeepL)


P: Bombeo y vaciado

*El bombeo y el vertido no funcionan realmente mientras haya suficientes fichas disponibles. Así que puede ser que alguien lo intente. Es difícil de prevenir ahora. Pero todo queda registrado, y para los que lo intenten habrá repercusiones más adelante, cuando encontremos el momento.*

P: ¿Así que está diciendo que podríamos tener comunidades/clanes aquí también?

*Me pregunto si podríamos impedirlos aunque quisiéramos. En cuanto a la pregunta de hasta dónde podemos apoyarlos: No tengo respuestas.*

P: ¿será una interfaz como la de travian, tal vez? o veremos el mundo 3D?
*
El mundo 3D será la fase 3.*

P: aquí hay una pregunta de bola curva. Ya que todo el mundo sale a comprar minas de diamantes. No puedo creer que vayamos a tener miles de diamantes en el juego. Quizás las minas de cobre sean de diamante y las de cobre de diamante, o lo que sea que vaya a suceder, estoy emocionado.

*Estoy seguro de que hay algún uso industrial y de moda para los diamantes en E2. Así que tendrá algún valor. Pero al final la mayoría de los recursos tendrán el precio que el mercado les ponga.*

P: ¿Es la E2 una estafa piramidal? Parece que muestra algunas señales rojas
*
Una estafa piramidal sería si usted comprara cosas y luego, para recuperarlas, tuviera que traer nuevos compradores. No es así como funciona. En E2 desarrollarás terrenos para obtener un valor real en Tierra 1.*

P: ¿Cómo se acaba ganando dinero con esto?
*
Vendiendo las fichas originales (y hay muchas). Obteniendo un porcentaje de todos los intercambios. Más tarde: vendiendo algunas cosas de vanidad en E2.*

P: Estoy comparando e2 con Bitcoin. No puedo imaginarme cómo de drásticos van a ser los precios y si pequeñas inversiones pueden llevar a grandes resultados. ¿Qué piensan ustedes al respecto?
*
De alguna manera temo que aumentos como este hagan que el aspecto del dinero sea demasiado importante por encima de los aspectos sociales como el juego, las comunidades, etc. Me preocupa un poco. La gente tiende a ser más imprudente cuanto más dinero hay para ellos.*

P: ¿Para qué juegos ha trabajado en el pasado?

*Aquí están alrededor del 80% de ellos:*

Wolfgang Walk Video Game Credits and Biography - MobyGames

P: ¿se me permite construir mis propias iglesias donde han estado las antiguas?

*Todavía no sabemos nada de las iglesias. Este tipo de detalles está muy abajo en la lista de decisiones.*

P: pero también. ¿importan los lugares del mundo real? es decir, si compré mi casa, ¿seguiré teniéndola en el juego o se destruirán todos los edificios?

*La Tierra será borrada de los artefactos humanos.*

P: ¿entonces debemos tomar los azulejos donde hay bosques, aguas o montañas para obtener recursos?

*No se debe especular. Esa es la regla número 1.*

P: ¿Hay alguna posibilidad de que haya misiones o algo así? Como construir una isla o lo que sea lol

*No en las primeras etapas. Pero seguro que me gustaría trabajar en algo así.*

P: ¿El plan de Earth2 es también crear millones de puestos de trabajo para la gente?

*Si podemos crear una plataforma que alimente a la gente en RL, les enseñe, les conecte... eso sería un sueño hecho realidad.*

P: ¿Años de Cyberpunk?

*Estamos hablando de más de 5 años de desarrollo antes de que el juego se acerque a lo que tenemos en mente.*

P: ¿Imagináis que dentro del juego pudiésemos pasear por las tiendas con la RV y comprar cosas con el dinero del E2 y que luego lleguen a nuestra casa real?

*Si los dueños de las tiendas aceptan ese dinero: sí, lo veo como un posible objetivo para el 2024-5*

P: ¿tienes ya un motor en mente con respecto al mundo? UE? o vas a crear uno nuevo?

*Es Unity.*

P: ¿la distancia será un cálculo de TIEMPO, como tener que mover recursos puede llevar tiempo?
*
Si tiene sentido en la jugabilidad, entonces sí.*

P: PvP
*
Habrá algún tipo de PvP en algún momento. Pero estoy bastante seguro de que hay que apuntarse a esto. Así que: algunos edificios podrían estar disponibles para ser volados, pero seguramente no todos.*

P: Tengo una pregunta para ti wolfgang, ¿los túneles y cuevas que en nuestro mundo real estarán en earth2?
*
Eso será muy difícil de hacer porque no sabemos dónde están en primer lugar. Pero danos algo de tiempo (es decir: un par de años), y puede que haya túneles y cuevas en el juego.*

P: ¿No tendría más sentido que la clase de terreno y el precio se basaran en el número de fichas restantes disponibles con un país determinado? Tal y como está diseñado actualmente, se podría comprar una isla entera y seguir siendo de clase 2.

*La clase está ligada a las fichas comerciales. Si la isla se agota, ya no entrarán impuestos. Eso es por diseño.*

P: ¿podríais indicar algún incentivo de poseer una baldosa en un lugar como Mónaco, donde hay muchas menos baldosas que incluso una ciudad en América? ¿Tendrá otras recompensas?
*
Sí. Mucha gente y turistas en un lugar pequeño crearán buenas ocasiones de negocio en el futuro de Tierra 2. Aunque eso está un poco lejos.*

P: En la sección de la web se dice que las baldosas de mejor clase obtienen una mayor proporción de recursos, botines o tesoros encontrados en ellas
*
Esa fue una de las primeras ideas. No sé si sigue siendo una buena idea a la hora de equilibrar el juego.*

P: ¿La proximidad a otros jugadores será una ventaja?
*
Sí, de nuevo dependiendo de lo que quieras hacer en Tierra 2. Hay literalmente cientos de cosas que podrás hacer allí. Para algunos la proximidad es buena, para otros no tanto.*

P: ¿Puede darnos un par de ejemplos de recursos? Como la madera, el agua, etc. Quizás otros más interesantes

*Bueno, sí, el agua es un recurso. También lo es la madera. Y la piedra. El uranio. Y todo tipo de cosas. A veces es el tiempo. O dinero. La bondad estaría bien. ¿Qué tal un recurso llamado bondad...*

P: ¿Has visto Mónaco ahora? El agua está completamente vendida. Unos 60.000 azulejos en el agua. ¿Dirías que podría convertirse en un lugar atractivo en el futuro? (;
*
Todas las baldosas de E2 podrían convertirse en un lugar muy atractivo en el futuro. Literalmente.*

P: ¿Habrá reglas sobre lo que se puede construir en cada lugar? Todo el mundo ha comprado un terreno pero ¿puede decidir si será un local comercial o industrial o el juego asignará zonas para ello?

*Yo lucharía seriamente por el derecho del propietario a construir lo que quiera (y pague en recursos).*

P: Los grandes dominarán el juego y los pequeños no tendrán mucho interés en jugar

*Yo apostaría en contra de eso mientras yo haga las reglas.*

P: ¿Qué les dice a los que afirman que esto es un esquema ponzi?
*
Nunca he visto un esquema ponzi en el que lo que se compre tenga un valor real, sino el derecho a revenderlo. Cada ficha tendrá un valor real. Y más cuanto más avance el desarrollo del juego.*

P: ¿Por qué Thomas dice ,,lo que se lee en la web sobre las clases es correcto'' y Ferran dice ,,la clase 1 te da bonus con el LIT, eso es todo, por ahora hay más beneficios, los recursos no van a influir en ello''?
*
Todavía no hemos tomado una decisión final sobre cómo se manejará la producción de recursos con respecto al sistema de clases. Necesitamos algunas discusiones más sobre esto, tanto desde una perspectiva de diseño como desde una perspectiva tecnológica. Ferran describe el statu quo tal y como es. Esto podría cambiar*

P: ¿Hay un mínimo de baldosas para el sistema de teletransporte?

*Se necesita una baldosa.*

P: no es por ser quisquilloso, pero dijo "no afectará" usando la frase futura... de todas formas, ¿puedes indicar en las faq que tienes que decidir aún? porque decir que la clase afectará sólo a la iluminación. es sólo porque la respuesta es siempre diferente de Dev a dev

*Entonces tal vez le preguntes al Jefe Creativo que te dijo que esa decisión aún no está tomada. No voy a crear una mierda de juego para implementar una característica - prometida como pudo ser semanas antes de que me uniera - que causará graves dolores de cabeza de equilibrio. Os prometo que no olvidaremos el sistema de clases. Pero como ya he dicho: Los recursos no son el único sistema del juego.*

P: ¿Necesitamos una sección mínima de fichas para construir algo? Responde, por favor, que al día siguiente podría ir a la quiebra
*
Puedes imaginar que una zona de producción diversa necesita algo más que un puñado de losetas. Así que si sólo tienes propiedades de 1 baldosa, puede que eso no sea suficiente.*

P: ¿La esencia será a nivel de cuenta, o a nivel de lugar. ¿Necesito llevar mi esencia de un lugar a otro o estarán a nivel de cuenta?

*A nivel de cuenta.*

P: ¿Si se podrá construir sobre el agua se desarrollará también el fondo marino?
*
Tal vez en algún momento faaaaar en el futuro.*

P: ¿cierto, así que la IA de E2 generó árboles? Lol

*Obviamente nos sobrecargará un poco para evaluar cada bosque del mundo árbol por árbol...*

P: ¿Serán suficientes 500 baldosas para generar la esencia que podría ser suficiente para dar un nombre único a la propiedad?

*Todos los nombres de las propiedades serán únicos. La pregunta es: ¿cuántas letras tiene el nombre como mínimo?*

P: ¿Entonces la esencia no se podrá vender?

*Es una moneda del juego.*

P: ¿entonces podremos vender esencias por E$? eso aún no me queda claro
*
No conozco ningún MMO en el que se pueda vender moneda del juego por dinero del mundo real.*

P: ¿Entonces las esencias no nos darán beneficios en el mundo real?

*Si utilizas la Esencia de una manera no totalmente estúpida, aumentará el valor de tus propiedades.*

P: ¿Recibirla significa almacenarla?

*Es un recurso global y no está vinculado a la propiedad donde fue creado.*

P: nuevo intento: sólo para que sepamos dónde enfocar las fichas que voy a invertir en el futuro: ¿Existen (además de la LIT) diferencias entre las clases?
*
Tenemos previsto que las haya, pero todo el sistema es extremadamente complejo, así que en caso de que esto se interponga en el camino de una buena jugabilidad estoy muy dispuesto a recortarlas, conciencia de clase al margen. Y esta respuesta seguirá siendo la misma en el futuro inmediato, hasta que tengamos un periodo de pruebas largo y decente. ¿Terminarán estas preguntas ahora? (¡Ya sé la respuesta!)*

P: En cuanto a la clase de las baldosas, haz lo que sea necesario para que el mundo funcione, elimina el sistema de clases si es necesario. El resultado más rentable para todos es un gran juego, no la cantidad de clases 1,2,3 que uno tenga. Un trabajo impresionante hasta ahora.
*
Gracias. Tengan la seguridad: El sistema de clases no será eliminado. Simplemente -en este momento- no podemos prometer ningún beneficio específico además de la LIT. Si vemos una oportunidad, la utilizaremos. Pero no a costa de un buen juego. Porque un buen juego hará subir todos los barcos*

P: Megaciudades

*En cuanto a las megaciudades: tenemos que encontrar soluciones para que rindan sin que parezcan una mierda.*

P: Amigo, ¿veremos diferentes biomas? Me encantaba el bioma normal lol.

*Los verás todos. Con el tiempo.*

P: ¿Puedes dar alguna idea sobre si ahora crees que podremos cambiar el mapa de altura en el juego o no? Será interesante para saber dónde quiero colocar mis fichas. No quiero investigar durante horas para conseguir la cima de la montaña más alta sólo para que otro haga la suya más alta en el juego. Quiero tener una idea de los planes actuales - si se pretende mantener el terreno existente o vamos a ser capaces de cambiar por completo, o sólo algunas restricciones? ¿Algo sobre esto que pueda revelar?

*No hay que tener miedo. No permitiremos ningún movimiento de suelo significativo y perturbador que destruya la integridad de la belleza de Tierra 2.*

P: Motor de E2

E2 Engine.pdf

P: ¿Habrá control sobre ciertos monopolios en el juego, por ejemplo, sobre ciertos recursos?

*No habrá monopolios. Ni siquiera lo intentes. Tengo el palo más largo...*

P: Sé que ustedes eliminaron los monumentos hechos por el hombre, pero ¿se mantendrán los naturales? ¿Por ejemplo, el Monte Everest?

*Sería muy difícil eliminar ese monumento.*


----------



## mulleixion (19 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> No he dicho que esa implicación sea mala de por si.
> 
> Solo comento que hay intereses detras, los cuales son legítimos.



Ah por supuesto yo ya he comentado que mi visión actual del juego no es vender. Aquí vamos a edificar y queremos ganar dinero con el futuro del juego si llega. 

Es decir , publicidad , negocios virtuales , alquileres o ventas de propiedades por su gran revalorización de terceros clientes... 

No vamos a inflar nada porque es que no nos hace falta. Tenemos más de 40 km reales de megaciudad .


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ah por supuesto yo ya he comentado que mi visión actual del juego no es vender. Aquí vamos a edificar y queremos ganar dinero con el futuro del juego si llega.
> 
> Es decir , publicidad , negocios virtuales , alquileres o ventas de propiedades por su gran revalorización de terceros clientes...
> 
> No vamos a inflar nada porque es que no nos hace falta. Tenemos más de 40 km reales de megaciudad .




¿Y como pensáis crear proyectos en conjunto y comunicaros al mismo tiempo y poner "medio de acuerdo" a las 5487875446565565 personas que han comprado tiles en la megaciudad?

Es la duda que tengo cuando veo tanta megaciudad por ahí, y de una variedad tremenda en cuanto a propietarios de parcelas.


----------



## Kartal (19 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Y como pensáis crear proyectos en conjunto y comunicaros al mismo tiempo y poner "medio de acuerdo" a las 5487875446565565 personas que han comprado tiles en la megaciudad?
> 
> Es la duda que tengo cuando veo tanta megaciudad por ahí, y de una variedad tremenda en cuanto a propietarios de parcelas.



Como dice Wolfgang en la entrevista: "En cuanto a las megaciudades: tenemos que encontrar soluciones para que rindan sin que parezcan una mierda."

Está todo en el aire. Las ciudades pueden ser un buen sitio como punto de encuentro y tal, pero por ahora lo que sabemos es que cada parcela tendrá su propio teleporter. Ni siquiera es seguro que las calles realmente serán necesarias, porque ya comentaron que quizás se pueda pasar a traves de las parcelas si su dueño da permiso. Por ahora hay mucha especulación, pero algo que me gusta de los desarrolladores es que la información la hacen pública a todos al mismo tiempo mediante Discord y Twitter. No han habido filtraciones importantes ni gente que tenga acceso a información privilegiada. Y por las respuestas que dan quieren que siga siendo así y no hayan monopolios en Earth2.


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Como dice Wolfgang en la entrevista: "En cuanto a las megaciudades: tenemos que encontrar soluciones para que rindan sin que parezcan una mierda."
> 
> Está todo en el aire. Las ciudades pueden ser un buen sitio como punto de encuentro y tal, pero por ahora lo que sabemos es que cada parcela tendrá su propio teleporter. Ni siquiera es seguro que las calles realmente serán necesarias, porque ya comentaron que quizás se pueda pasar a traves de las parcelas si su dueño da permiso. Por ahora hay mucha especulación, pero algo que me gusta de los desarrolladores es que la información la hacen pública a todos al mismo tiempo mediante Discord y Twitter. No han habido filtraciones importantes ni gente que tenga acceso a información privilegiada. Y por las respuestas que dan quieren que siga siendo así y no hayan monopolios en Earth2.



Pues va a ser un problema llegar a consensuar mínimos. Y otra cosa, si ya te hartas de la megaciudad y quieres vender, y has pillado terrenos de 300 parcelas hacia arriba, a ver como te las quitas de encima, vender terrenos de hasta 50-70 tiles sería fácil, pero lo otro no lo veo tan claro, a menos que se produzca el primer dumpeo serio en cuanto a precios y la gente se ponga a rebajar los precios como loca.


----------



## Le Fanu (19 Mar 2021)

Interesante artículo que analiza porqué una megacity en Emiratos Árabes Unidos está condenada al fracaso:

The UAE Megacity and Why It's Doomed To Fail

En resumen:

1) No habrá tiempo para hacer infraestructura, carreteras y el codiciado arte de los mosaicos de Megaciudades. 
2) El precio de las tiles no será sostenible si la venta en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos baja según lo planeado. 
3) Después del aumento inicial, el número de tiles vendidas y el precio de las baldosas probablemente permanecerán estancados en el futuro previsible
4) Es probable que haya más de un grupo intentando construir una megaciudad, por lo que los grupos terminarán canibalizándose entre sí.
5) Potencialmente, estas megaciudades planificadas requerirán que los gremios trabajen juntos para comprar los mosaicos de una sola vez. Esto provocará conflictos internos eventualmente, ya que tienes una ideología y un liderazgo


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Y como pensáis crear proyectos en conjunto y comunicaros al mismo tiempo y poner "medio de acuerdo" a las 5487875446565565 personas que han comprado tiles en la megaciudad?
> 
> Es la duda que tengo cuando veo tanta megaciudad por ahí, y de una variedad tremenda en cuanto a propietarios de parcelas.



Van a hacer un censo.
Oh! Wait!


----------



## Le Fanu (19 Mar 2021)

He leído comentarios en Twitter sobre la posibilidad de que todos los usuarios sean logged out cuando acabe la cuenta atrás, de manera que no serviría de nada tener el terreno ya seleccionado. De esta forma, todos los usuarios tendrían que loguearse, buscar Dubai, seleccionar y comprar.

No hay comunicado oficial al respecto, pero viene bien saber los posibles escenarios. No obstante, parece más un rumor que otra cosa.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Y como pensáis crear proyectos en conjunto y comunicaros al mismo tiempo y poner "medio de acuerdo" a las 5487875446565565 personas que han comprado tiles en la megaciudad?
> 
> Es la duda que tengo cuando veo tanta megaciudad por ahí, y de una variedad tremenda en cuanto a propietarios de parcelas.




Por supuesto que hay gente que ha comprado que ni conocemos. Pero nos hemos preocupado que toda la estructura previamente comprada + sus zonas centrales estan compradas en un 90% por gente dedicada a Expo City y grandes inversores. Puedes comprobarlo y comparar con nuestro Discord de Expo City.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Interesante artículo que analiza porqué una megacity en Emiratos Árabes Unidos está condenada al fracaso:
> 
> The UAE Megacity and Why It's Doomed To Fail
> 
> ...




1. Hay varias comunidades que van a hacer megaciudades . Correcto. 

2. Algunas de ellas han cometido el error de hacerlas dentro o al lado de los Emiratos más importantes. 

3. En nuestro caso , vamos a estar cerca de 12-15 inversores conectados al mismo tiempo en conversación privada con nuestra ubicación y nuestra dirección de tiles. ( Las capturas que habéis pasado algunos por aquí con un Paint diciendo " yo más o menos aquí o yo más menos por allá " no sirven ) . 

Si acercáis el mapa cada tile tiene un código referencial , en nuestro caso nosotros conocemos las 4 esquinas de referencia de nuestra propiedad que vamos a adquirir. 

Respecto a la subida desmesurada de precio , jugamos con un rango de cartera lo suficiente amplio como para que la subida no nos suponga problema . Llegamos hasta a 1 dólar por tile de compra sin dificultad ni perjuicio en la compra.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> He leído comentarios en Twitter sobre la posibilidad de que todos los usuarios sean logged out cuando acabe la cuenta atrás, de manera que no serviría de nada tener el terreno ya seleccionado. De esta forma, todos los usuarios tendrían que loguearse, buscar Dubai, seleccionar y comprar.
> 
> No hay comunicado oficial al respecto, pero viene bien saber los posibles escenarios. No obstante, parece más un rumor que otra cosa.




Puede ser una buena opción y en nuestro caso ya contábamos con eso por lo que desactivaremos el 2FA un par de horas antes de su apertura para evitar futuros imprevistos o mayor delay de entrada.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Mar 2021)

Respecto al punto 5 ideológico , somos los mismos de los anteriores 3 proyectos con dos pequeños inversores potentes añadidos. Por lo que... 0 problemas en ese sentido.


----------



## talosweb (19 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> 3. En nuestro caso , vamos a estar cerca de 12-15 inversores conectados al mismo tiempo en conversación privada con nuestra ubicación y nuestra dirección de tiles. ( Las capturas que habéis pasado algunos por aquí con un Paint diciendo " yo más o menos aquí o yo más menos por allá " no sirven ) .



Eso está decidido así precisamente para estar relativamente cerca en el terreno, pero tener posibilidad de que si incluso involuntariamente alguien se nos adelanta en las tiles que nos interesan, puedas hacer otra compra por la zona de una manera rápida sin tener que estar consultando con los demás...

Sirve perfectamente para lo que nosotros pretendemos, que es que todo el burbujero que quiera comprar no muy lejos de sus conforeros, pueda hacerlo y desde el primer segundo. 

Aquí la mayoría no somos grandes inversores  Y obviamente queremos que todo el mundo tenga la oportunidad de comprar desde el segundo 0 y al mismo precio. Yo personalmente NO recomiendo esperar a nada ni a nadie, mucho menos 10 minutos, para gastarse los pocos cuartos que tenemos. En 10 minutos, en esta ocasión, pasa una vida ...


----------



## Le Fanu (19 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> 1. Hay varias comunidades que van a hacer megaciudades . Correcto.
> 
> 2. Algunas de ellas han cometido el error de hacerlas dentro o al lado de los Emiratos más importantes.
> 
> 3. En nuestro caso , vamos a estar cerca de 12-15 inversores conectados al mismo tiempo en conversación privada con nuestra ubicación y nuestra dirección de tiles. ( Las capturas que habéis pasado algunos por aquí con un Paint diciendo " yo más o menos aquí o yo más menos por allá " no sirven ) .



Tal cual dice @talosweb. A nosotros SÍ nos sirve. No estamos haciendo ninguna megaciudad ni tirando calles ni vamos a comprar unos pegados a otros. Solo estamos comprando en una zona cercana sin pisarnos. No hay más ambición ahí.



mulleixion dijo:


> Si acercáis el mapa cada tile tiene un código referencial , en nuestro caso nosotros conocemos las 4 esquinas de referencia de nuestra propiedad que vamos a adquirir.
> 
> Respecto a la subida desmesurada de precio , jugamos con un rango de cartera lo suficiente amplio como para que la subida no nos suponga problema . Llegamos hasta a 1 dólar por tile de compra sin dificultad ni perjuicio en la compra.



En cuanto a la subida, la cuestión no es que suponga un problema o no para vosotros, sino si lo supone para el resto de usuarios. Si vosotros lográis comprar por menos de 1 dólar y eso es vale, de puta madre. Pero veo difícil que llenéis una megaciudad con otros usuarios con las tiles pumpeadas por encima del dólar en las siguientes horas. Vamos, difícil, no, casi imposible.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Tal cual dice @talosweb. A nosotros SÍ nos sirve. No estamos haciendo ninguna megaciudad ni tirando calles ni vamos a comprar unos pegados a otros. Solo estamos comprando en una zona cercana sin pisarnos. No hay más ambición ahí.
> 
> 
> 
> En cuanto a la subida, la cuestión no es que suponga un problema o no para vosotros, sino si lo supone para el resto de usuarios. Si vosotros lográis comprar por menos de 1 dólar y eso es vale, de puta madre. Pero veo difícil que llenéis una megaciudad con otros usuarios con las tiles pumpeadas por encima del dólar en las siguientes horas. Vamos, difícil, no, casi imposible.




No pretendemos una gran megaciudad como en otros sitios porque sabemos que es imposible, pero tenemos aseguradas al menos cerca de 14.000 tiles. Creo que es mas que suficiente para llamarlo ciudad al menos.


----------



## Kartal (19 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No pretendemos una gran megaciudad como en otros sitios porque sabemos que es imposible, pero tenemos aseguradas al menos cerca de 14.000 tiles. Creo que es mas que suficiente para llamarlo ciudad al menos.



Hombre eso de "aseguradas" es mucho decir para lo que puede pasar mañana por la noche.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hombre eso de "aseguradas" es mucho decir para lo que puede pasar mañana por la noche.




Aseguradas. El que menos de los que mete en la zona viene con 1000$ para comprar .


----------



## Kartal (19 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Aseguradas. El que menos de los que mete en la zona viene con 1000$ para comprar .



Otra cosa es que lo consigan. En 26 horas saldremos de dudas.


----------



## Kartal (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## Kartal (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## Carlos1 (19 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No pretendemos una gran megaciudad como en otros sitios porque sabemos que es imposible, pero tenemos aseguradas al menos cerca de 14.000 tiles. Creo que es mas que suficiente para llamarlo ciudad al menos.



Supongo que los peces gordos van a intentar comprar de a 750 tiles que es el máximo, en ese caso serían u milagro que otro comprador no te pisara la compra, y vuelta a empezar, a menos que elijáis una zona al quinto pino de las urbes, prácticamente en medio de la nada, que tampoco es mala idea. Yo el par de perras que le voy a meter será por donde pastan los camellos.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Supongo que los peces gordos van a intentar comprar de a 750 tiles que es el máximo, en ese caso serían u milagro que otro comprador no te pisara la compra, y vuelta a empezar, a menos que elijáis una zona al quinto pino de las urbes, prácticamente en medio de la nada, que tampoco es mala idea. Yo el par de perras que le voy a meter será por donde pastan los camellos.



Exactamente tú lo has dicho. En el 5 pino


----------



## EYE (19 Mar 2021)

Os vais a forrar campeones !!

Spoiler: NO


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Exactamente tú lo has dicho. En el 5 pino




Aproximadamente EAU tiene 830 millones de tiles, imagino que todos podremos pillar cacho, el tema es que la ambición de querer pillar cerca de las urbes podría ser la gran cagada. Aún no tengo claro donde pillar, pero si intento comprar en las zonas masificadas y veo que cada compra que intente hacer me la pisan, pues tendré que retroceder un porrón de kms. Aún así son un huevazo de tiles vírgenes.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Aproximadamente EAU tiene 830 millones de tiles, imagino que todos podremos pillar cacho, el tema es que la ambición de querer pillar cerca de las urbes podría ser la gran cagada. Aún no tengo claro donde pillar, pero si intento comprar en las zonas masificadas y veo que cada compra que intente hacer me la pisan, pues tendré que retroceder un porrón de kms. Aún así son un huevazo de tiles vírgenes.




Así es. Por ejemplo todo lo que no son Emiratos , la zona desértica si miras Google Earth , tiene solo la zona de Liwa alrededor más de 32 ubicaciones de petróleo por ejemplo. Quizá no te resulten interesantes porque quizá no haya petróleo , el tema es que tienen tanta pasta que se hacen hasta palacios alrededor con helipuertos


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

NO INTENTEIS ACTUALIZAR LA PÁGINA,N O ES NECESARIO


----------



## Kartal (20 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> NO INTENTEIS ACTUALIZAR LA PÁGINA,N O ES NECESARIO
> Ver archivo adjunto 602799



Muchas gracias por compartir el tuit, esos pequelos detalles van a ser clave esta noche. Estaremos atentos al anuncio ese que van a hacer en las próximas horas.


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Mar 2021)

ATENCION!!!!!!

LA ENCUESTA BURBUJA DEL SISTEMA DE VOTACION CERRARA EN 24 HORAS.

AUN ESTAIS A TIEMPO DE VOTAR LOS QUE NO HAYAIS VOTADO O CAMBIAR VUESTRO VOTO SI QUEREIS. SI QUIEREN VOTAR O MODIFICAR EL VOTK PASENSE POR EL HILO OFICIAL DE VILLABURBUJA

Earth 2. VILLA burbuja acaba de comenzar + ENCUESTA SOBRE SI DECIDIR AHORA SISTEMA DE GOBIERNO

ULTIMAS 24 HORAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## AK2 (20 Mar 2021)

*INFORMACIÓN IMPORTANTE: *



@AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ*@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*@Elbrujo *8NBKTKKBOJ*@davitin *AZ0NQNNT41*@vilin *VD9QAZKOMT*@Profesor.Poopsnagle* I5W0Y8MC3Z*@DraghiEmpire* UKCBW0GA3J*@PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO* JCSU4TUNDB*@LostSouls* 9XZMANSUPJ*@LuiGi13* D9XNGHP8S3*@antoniussss* O4Z69PS8PR*@Minak *OSI7JR8M74*@hornblower* 9XZMANSUPJ*@Visrul *O9UM1XQGWS*@Kartal* O76OWLUYZ1*@Desmond Humes* O821T23FS7*@kaluza5 *VPZ3ANTME5*@Polo_00* Y8TLNLHT04*@Le Fanu *BIKXMV5FRY*@Silverado72* G5FLCU1DM5*@El_neutral* 2IZHKWM28F*@D_M* GCY1BDZ92H*@Don_Quijote* U5RJHT5W17*@EXTOUAREG* ZUAEZYLBH8*@EYE *U6DSNCUS4K*@danteael* CRWWXKU6YC*@Vargodoria *IN3WCJOAFN*@Boris I de Andorra *Z4V4YXB2HV*@TedKord *2TCB87G567*@Kurku* M441C39YOS*@Sin_Casa* WY95JSOWIE*@Toleandro Magno* 9K1PYYENBT*@pepita* 59IMI08LCV*@asiqué *RFFX0G539P*@A.Daimiel* 0FE5AP5ARE*@Remero *M04AH7ZAKN*@Carlos1 *9IGZ4RR4NP*@pasabaporaqui *MKARARMSMH*@talosweb *OY7AMBUMMP*@BigJoe *AMZY36CUV7*@zarpen *DU15UWR77U*


Aunque se ha repetido por el hilo estas últimas semanas, para los que no entran, por si acaso hago este aviso:

*Hoy a las* *10 PM *(en el tweet pone 9 pm pero recordad que es UTC, aquí es una hora más aunque por si acaso entrad a las 9pm) *se abre Emiratos Árabes Unidos para la compra de tiles*. Y sí, Dubai también aunque no entiendo por qué lo diferencian si Dubai pertenece a EAU (la geografía no es el punto fuerte de los creadores...).

Se ha comentado durante esta semana lugares y sitios donde comprar. Los detalles los tenéis en las páginas anteriores por si queréis estar al lado de algunos usuarios. Yo personalmente creo que va a haber tal cantidad de compras que va a ser difícil seguir una estrategia específica.

En cuanto a recursos naturales en Emiratos Árabes Unidos, dejo un *mapa de los pozos de petróleo del país*. Aunque me temo que esto va a ser lo primero a lo que van a ir a por ello.




*También* os dejo el mapa que yo suelo usar a la hora de buscar recursos en un país.
*El link >>>* Mineral Resources Online Spatial Data

Seguramente la página se colapse a la hora de comprar así que habrá que tener paciencia.


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Mar 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> *INFORMACIÓN IMPORTANTE: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info.

Dado que han dicho los creadores que la colaboracion sera importante.

Creo que si compramos en emiratos deberia ser la villabubuja 2. 

Habeis elegido una localizacion en la que ponernos todos juntos???


----------



## Silverado72 (20 Mar 2021)

Dice el jefe Shane que no habrá que refrescar la página.


----------



## Silverado72 (20 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> 
> Dado que han dicho los creadores que la colaboracion sera importante.
> 
> ...



Si, al suroeste de Dubai, siguiendo la costa. Pero habra competencia, imagino.


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Si, al suroeste de Dubai, siguiendo la costa. Pero habra competencia, imagino.



Podriais poner el enlace del programa earth 2 que te lleve directamente al sitio? Esque si no nos vamos a perder. O indicarme el sitio claramente y os lo pongo yo


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 600496



Cual de estos sitios habeis escogido finalmente para VB DE ORO


----------



## danteael (20 Mar 2021)

Yo también voy a intentar comprar algunas parcelas en Villa Burbuja 2.0 Dubai.


----------



## Kartal (20 Mar 2021)

danteael dijo:


> Yo también voy a intentar comprar algunas parcelas en Villa Burbuja 2.0 Dubai.



Espero que la mayoría de nosotros sino todos lo consigamos. Os recomiendo hacer alguna compra de prueba (sin llegar a finalizarla) para mecanizar los pasos e ir luego esta noche más rápido.


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Mar 2021)

Pongo enlace del hilo de nuestra proxima villaburbuja. """VILLABURBUJA DE ORO (de emiratos arabes)
Enlace y posibles lugares de compra para coordinarnos.

HILO DE VILLABURBUJA DE ORO (EMIRATOS ARABES UNIDOS)


----------



## talosweb (20 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Cual de estos sitios habeis escogido finalmente para VB DE ORO



Cada uno de los usuarios hemos rodeado una zona en la que intentaremos comprar. Simplemente deberíamos modificar ese paint añadiendo el círculo donde quieres intentar la compra... mesentiende??


----------



## talosweb (20 Mar 2021)

Por su a alguien le interesa:

_Hey all i just found out about E2DC . Its amazing platform like facebook but even beter and also it has refferal system where you can get some tiles for free . You should have a look _

Presentación de la página:
_
E2DC is Earth 2's First Social Media Platform Hello everyone and welcome to E2DC! Earth 2's first Social Media Platform, specifically catering to Earth 2 players. Think Facebook/LinkedIn, but JUST for Earth 2 members. At E2DC, City Owners/Hosts can create their OWN Social Network just for their City's citizens. Utilising a full scope of multimed..._


----------



## antoniussss (20 Mar 2021)

Sobre el petróleo, opino igual que sobre las minas, gracias por la info, compraré algunas tiles por si acaso, pero no esta claro todavía que sean o no un recursos en el futuro ni cuando.

Veo más lógico comprar en dubai como hemos ido poniendo, y en el futuro ir vendiendo para agrandar villa burbuja 1, a no ser que tener muchos terrenos en dubai sirva de algo y finalmente nos los quedemos, pero no creo.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Mar 2021)

Además puede que simplemente por estar en el país te den petróleo y que no haga falta estar exactamente encima del pozo, de hecho eso en el futuro se eliminará porque es una construcción.

Dubai es como el Vaticano, muy limitada, y tiene mucho interés.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (20 Mar 2021)

Fijaos en este "usuario", que tiene una red de propiedades que vale más de medio millón de euros, solo habiendo invertido 8,000 dólares, y no aparece en las estadísticas de leaderboards. Casualmente es el que tiene ya comprado medio dubai. Y con bandera australiana, como el dueño de la página. Menudo hijo de puta... Atentos a cómo va a subir el valor de sus propiedades después de que habrán Dubai esta noche.

Earth 2


----------



## GeniusForce (20 Mar 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Fijaos en este "usuario", que tiene una red de propiedades que vale más de medio millón de euros, solo habiendo invertido 8,000 dólares, y no aparece en las estadísticas de leaderboards. Casualmente es el que tiene ya comprado medio dubai. Y con bandera australiana, como el dueño de la página. Menudo hijo de puta... Atentos a cómo va a subir el valor de sus propiedades después de que habrán Dubai esta noche.
> 
> Earth 2



Pero este tio compró a centimos la primera semana de noviembre. Normal esas plusvalias, verdad que se arriesgo bastante al ser de los primeros o es un gran amigo de los programadores de E2.


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

Cada emirato tendrá su propia C1


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

3

Estimados usuarios de Earth 2:

Esperamos que todo esté bien. Emiratos Árabes Unidos / Dubái se lanzará en Earth 2 en unas pocas horas y todo estará listo. Mantendremos este anuncio breve y solo cubriremos algunos puntos clave.

7 Emiratos independientes en los EAU con precios independientes

Hay 7 Emiratos increíbles en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos: Abu Dhabi, Dubai, Sharjah, Umm al-Qaiwain, Fujairah, Ajman y Ra's al-Khaimah. Para esta ocasión especial, hemos trabajado las cosas de manera que cada Emirato tenga su propio sistema de precios individual.

No ha habido ningún lanzamiento de promoción en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos fuera de las publicaciones en nuestras redes sociales / presencia en el chat, y esas publicaciones no fueron impulsadas ni pagadas por la promoción. Lo que estamos diciendo es que hemos mantenido el lanzamiento de EAU para aquellos de ustedes que nos apoyaron y descubrieron Earth 2, un poco de retribución, ¡y comenzaremos todos los precios alrededor de E $ 0.10 para todos! Si hubiéramos promovido este lanzamiento, las cosas podrían haber sido mucho más locas.

Bots de compra automática

Tenemos sistemas para bloquear, pero también monitorear el uso e intento de uso de bots de compra automática. Como hemos anunciado en el pasado, los bots no se pueden usar para comprar automáticamente terrenos en la Tierra 2. Cualquier usuario que intente usar o usar con éxito un bot para este propósito, si se detecta, se le quitará el terreno y se pondrá para la reventa y arriesgarse a que se congele su cuenta. También estamos considerando etiquetas para usuarios que se sabe que han usado bots de compra automática ilegalmente. ¿Vale la pena el riesgo?

Tierras compradas ilegalmente EAU

Hemos eliminado más de 300 propiedades compradas ilegalmente en los EAU y estamos ejecutando scripts para detectar y eliminar más. Cualquier propiedad comprada ilegalmente dentro de los EAU que se pierda se eliminará con el tiempo y volverá a ponerse a la venta al público. Las propiedades compradas desde mediados de noviembre hasta la fecha de publicación anterior al 20 de marzo probablemente se hayan comprado ilegalmente, por lo que si perdemos algunas, no dude en informar y revisaremos.


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

Esencia, teletransportadores y EPL

Poco después de que EAU / Dubai se active, comenzará una nueva cuenta regresiva. Esta será la cuenta regresiva para que comience la producción de Essence y para la capacidad de reservar EPL (Ubicaciones de propiedad de Earth 2 - concepto similar a una URL / Nombre de dominio), que es un paso importante hacia el teletransportador de su propiedad. Habrá MUCHAS partes de la Fase 2 que se implementarán en los próximos meses, ¡pero la producción de Essence y el registro EPL marcarán el comienzo oficial de la Fase 2!

Le costará a Essence registrar una EPL y todas las propiedades crearán Essence automáticamente. Los usuarios podrán esperar a que sus propiedades creen suficiente Essence y registren su EPL para sus propiedades o también tendrán la posibilidad de comprar Essence para aquellos que quieran obtener EPL para sus propiedades antes.

¡Estamos muy emocionados con este primer paso y los otros planes que estamos preparando para implementar en los próximos días, semanas y meses!

Por ejemplo, notará la opción de ver Earth 2 en 3D a través del navegador web, lo que será un paso hacia algo más grande en lo que estamos trabajando, además de una coropleta que ayuda a identificar nuevos precios de la tierra (y en el futuro otras cosas) en Tierra 2: ¡estas son algunas de las cosas increíbles en las que hemos estado trabajando con el increíble equipo de Mapbox y estamos ansiosos por comenzar!


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

3/3

Petróleo en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos (en todos los Emiratos sin importar el tamaño)

Si posee tejas en tierras de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, donde el petróleo es un recurso probado, una vez que comience la producción de petróleo, por supuesto, tendrá la oportunidad de producir petróleo. Y aunque los campos petrolíferos de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos se encuentran en su mayoría en el Golfo Pérsico, también puede estar seguro de que sus baldosas de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, ya sea que estén por encima de un campo petrolero probado o no, tendrán la capacidad de generar petróleo al menos hasta cierto punto. La extracción de petróleo en la Tierra 2 está mucho más avanzada que en la Tierra 1.

Sin embargo, una advertencia: estamos bastante seguros de que el petróleo desempeñará un papel importante en la economía de recursos de la Tierra 2, pero la producción de energía a largo plazo probablemente será de naturaleza más sostenible.

Anuncios de Earth 2

Nuestro programa de anuncios de Earth 2 avanza muy bien: ¡hemos recibido miles de mensajes de interés para anunciarlos en Earth 2! Nos llevará algún tiempo tener un equipo que trabaje en esa lista y durante ese tiempo realmente queríamos devolver algo a algunos de los usuarios de Earth 2 que dedicaron innumerables horas PERSONALES a crear planes de la ciudad en Earth 2 y hablar sobre la Tierra. 2 en sus canales de YouTube (¡nunca hemos trabajado ni pagado a ninguna persona para promover Earth 2 y apreciamos el amor y el apoyo de ustedes!).

Por lo tanto, comenzaremos a promocionar aleatoriamente a algunos de estos increíbles usuarios a través de nuestra red publicitaria Earth 2, por lo que si ve algo emergente, ¡no dude en hacer clic y verlo!

Búsqueda de huevos de Pascua

¡La búsqueda de huevos de Pascua todavía comenzará durante marzo y lo que podemos decir es que comenzará CON ESTILO con los primeros!

¡Buena suerte! Nuestro equipo está trabajando y monitoreando los servidores, ¡así que esperamos que se mantengan!


----------



## Le Fanu (20 Mar 2021)

Shane acaba de confirmar que salen 700k tiles en clase 1. 100k por cada Emirato.


----------



## Kartal (20 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Shane acaba de confirmar que salen 700k tiles en clase 1. 100k por cada Emirato.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 603236



Sí, en el anuncio oficial ya queda bastante claro. Y petróleo para cada parcela, independientemente del Emirato donde compremos. Genial!!!


----------



## Carlos1 (20 Mar 2021)

El tema clases es de lo que más espero voy:

Las tiles ya vienen marcadas por la clase?
Cuando una clase 1 se convierte en clase 2?
Por qué hay gente que dice mejor pillar clase 1 para pasar a clase2, no se supone que clase 2 es más barateli?

esas 700.000 tiles de EAU de clase 1 ya están marcadas?
Y si no pillas clase 1, las de clase 2 serán más caras?

en el marketplace las clase 1 son más caras que las clase 2, por qué la gente quiere que su país pase a clase 2?
da más LIT la clase 1 que la 2?

La edad no perdona, menudo cacao que tengo.
(((


----------



## Carlos1 (20 Mar 2021)

Por cierto, ABU DHABI es el emirato más gordo, a ojo de pájaro creo que ocupa el 80% del territorio.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Mar 2021)

1 horita para morito bueno, morito malo.

Recuerdo en nuestro caso si queréis comprar junto a floreros:


----------



## Le Fanu (20 Mar 2021)

Te contesto en rojo y negrita.



Carlos1 dijo:


> El tema clases es de lo que más espero voy:
> 
> Las tiles ya vienen marcadas por la clase? *NO*
> Cuando una clase 1 se convierte en clase 2? *NUNCA*
> ...



El sistema de clases es como sigue, si no me equivoco:

Class 1: de 0 a 100k tiles vendidas
Class 2: de 100k a 300k
Class 3: de 300k a 500k
Class 4: de 500k a ??? (aunque lo de la clase 4 no tengo claro si es a partir de 500k o de más, hay informaciones contradictorias ahí según donde mires)
Class 5: ????


----------



## Carlos1 (20 Mar 2021)

Por qué el contador de EARTH2 pone que se abrirá EAU y DUBAI en lugar de poner se abre EAU y punto?


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Por qué el contador de EARTH2 pone que se abrirá EAU y DUBAI en lugar de poner se abre EAU y punto?



Porque Dubai es el Emirato más interesante para mucho por sus multiplices atracciones y edificios míticos, es una redundancia para destacar el Emirato más jugoso


----------



## Carlos1 (20 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Te contesto en rojo y negrita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muchísimas gracias LE FANU, ahora lo tengo bastante más claro.

Suerte a las 22.00 hrs!


----------



## Le Fanu (20 Mar 2021)

Porque los usuarios somos unos cenutrios y siempre hablamos de Dubai en lugar de los EAU. Y los de Earth 2 habrán intentado hablar en nuestro lenguaje para que nos enteremos y no les preguntemos si Dubai también abre con los EAU. 

O son igual de cenutrios. Una de dos.


----------



## GeniusForce (20 Mar 2021)

15 minutejos y comienza la cuenta atrás, la de verdad, suerte con las compras a todos. Me huelo que esto va a pegar un petardazo y se va a quedar mucha peña en el limbo sin saber si se ha llegado hacer la compra.


----------



## Visrul (20 Mar 2021)

Se admiten apuestas de si se caen los servidores....


----------



## GeniusForce (20 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Se admiten apuestas de si se caen los servidores....



Espero que no, pero creo que sí.


----------



## Silverado72 (20 Mar 2021)

Ahora lo comprobaremos


----------



## danteael (20 Mar 2021)

Ha caído. RIP


----------



## Visrul (20 Mar 2021)

Caidosssss


----------



## hornblower (20 Mar 2021)

caído sip


----------



## A.Daimiel (20 Mar 2021)

petado como el culo de jorge javier, jajajaaj


----------



## Don_Quijote (20 Mar 2021)

JAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJJA


----------



## A.Daimiel (20 Mar 2021)

y ahora que? ya no somos millonarios? a seguir remando, puta vida


----------



## Desmond Humes (20 Mar 2021)

Excelentes noticias, tenemos más chance nosotros, y no tantas los que estaban con cien dispositivos, veinte pestañas, y demás.


----------



## Carlos1 (20 Mar 2021)

GAME OVER, igual los devs tienen PENTIUM 4 con WINDOWS MILLENIUM pirateado


----------



## Visrul (20 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Excelentes noticias, tenemos más chance nosotros, y no tantas los que estaban con cien dispositivos, veinte pestañas, y demás.



Efectivamente.


----------



## talosweb (20 Mar 2021)

Vaya cagarro!!! XDDD

Y ahora qué?? Habrá podido comprar alguien?? Habéis conseguido algunos cerrar alguna compra?? Aquí estamos compuestos y sin novio xDD


----------



## Don_Quijote (20 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Vaya cagarro!!! XDDD
> 
> Y ahora qué?? Habrá podido comprar alguien?? Habéis conseguido algunos cerrar alguna compra?? Aquí estamos compuestos y sin novio xDD



Yo he lanzado la compra, pero no me ha terminado de llegar la confirmación....


----------



## pasabaporaqui (20 Mar 2021)

A mi no me ha dejado terminar.
Coitus imteruptus 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Quijote (20 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> A mi no me ha dejado terminar.
> Coitus imteruptus
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Idem. Por cierto... he usado tu código.
No sé si mi compra habrá llegado a entrar o no. No cuento no ello, en principio, pero nunca se sabe.


----------



## Remero (20 Mar 2021)

Vaya fiasco... Se veía venir. Que es lo que os sale en la pantalla? Maintenance?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (20 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Idem. Por cierto... he usado tu código.
> No sé si mi compra habrá lleado a entrar o no. No cuento no ello, en principio, pero nunca se sabe.



Gracias compi , no se ni cual estoy usando, pero la próxima compra va con tu código 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos1 (20 Mar 2021)

Precio ahora mismo 0.33


----------



## Remero (20 Mar 2021)

Yo no doy un duro porque mi compra haya entrado. No quiero ser agorero pero me temo que cuando funcione veremos que los que sí han comprado han sido las ballenas de siempre.


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

Le he dado a "Yes" justo cuando ha entrado en punto y me puesto processiong payment y así se quedó... no he recibido ningún correo en mi gamil verificando la propiedad me puedo dar por jodido


----------



## GeniusForce (20 Mar 2021)

No he podido confirmar ni una compra, hijos de puta lo han subido.


----------



## Carlos1 (20 Mar 2021)

Puto Chuck Norris, dicen que ha pillado a 0.10 usd y 751 tiles del tirón.


----------



## talosweb (20 Mar 2021)

A mi no me carga la página, directamente


----------



## Termur (20 Mar 2021)

Joder, he estado a punto de comprar 750 en el Aeropuerto de Dubai, a 0,21. Sólo Dios sabe a cuánto estará dentro de un rato o mañana. Me cago en la puta...


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> No he podido confirmar ni una compra, hijos de puta lo han subido.



pero como sabes si lo han subdio? a mi no me deja entrar en la web


----------



## Don_Quijote (20 Mar 2021)

¿Acaba de volver a estar online unos segundos o es mi imaginación?


----------



## antoniussss (20 Mar 2021)

A mi me dejaba seleccionar las tiles pero no comprarlas.... Caidisimo ahora mismo


----------



## Desmond Humes (20 Mar 2021)

Ya ha subido el precio y no me interesa. Me voy a cenar. Otra vez será.


----------



## talosweb (20 Mar 2021)

Countdown restart for 1 hour

Esto dice la pagina ahora...


----------



## GeniusForce (20 Mar 2021)

1 hora de mantenimiento dicen.
os podeis ir a cenar tranquilamente.


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

Countdown restart for 1 hour

De veras que quienes decís que está a 0.21 no sé como lo podeis ver


----------



## Don_Quijote (20 Mar 2021)

Countdown restart for 1 hour


----------



## Carlos1 (20 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Acaba de volver a estar online unos segundos o es mi imaginación?




Siempre he estado on line, pero las compras no me las hace.ç, y ya estoy tirando hacia abu dabi al quinto coño


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (20 Mar 2021)

Alguien ha podido comprar algo?


----------



## Don_Quijote (20 Mar 2021)

Sorry. The countdown will restart in a moment


----------



## Termur (20 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Countdown restart for 1 hour
> 
> De veras que quienes decís que está a 0.21 no sé como lo podeis ver



Fue en unos momentos que estuvo abierto y pude seleccionar, con mucha dificultad, pero al ir a pagar, la página se recargó y se jodió todo.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Mar 2021)

Pero que puta. Mierda es esta de que haya gente que ha podido comprar?

22.00.01 segundos he seleccionado 6 x 6 y no había botón de comprar.


----------



## GeniusForce (20 Mar 2021)

Nada


PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Alguien ha podido comprar algo?



para una vez que podia ver pillado una buena parcela a precio de derribo se cae el puto servidor ostias.


----------



## Remero (20 Mar 2021)

Yo doy fe que lo he visto a 0,202 cuando ha vuelto a funcionar durante unos segundos. Igualmente mi compra no ha entrado.


----------



## talosweb (20 Mar 2021)

Sorry. The countdown will restart in a moment


----------



## Don_Quijote (20 Mar 2021)

Tras la caída ha vuelto a estar online al menos dos veces, unos pocos segundos.
Imposible comprar....


----------



## Silverado72 (20 Mar 2021)

Pifia


----------



## talosweb (20 Mar 2021)

Un poco Paco todo esto, no???

Vaya chapuza


----------



## GeniusForce (20 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Sorry. The countdown will restart in a moment



que pena, te tenia de referido. vamos a probar mas tarde.


----------



## Silverado72 (20 Mar 2021)

A mi me decia que estaba procesando la compra pero despues...


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> A mi me decia que estaba procesando la compra pero despues...
> Ver archivo adjunto 603357



Exactamente lo mismo en mi caso


----------



## pasabaporaqui (20 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> A mi me decia que estaba procesando la compra pero despues...
> Ver archivo adjunto 603357



20 veces me ha hecho eso.


Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

A ver en el fondo shurs esto era esperable, joder, si hasta los servidroes de fORTNIE in Warcraft caen en los eventos de temoprada....


----------



## talosweb (20 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> A mi me decia que estaba procesando la compra pero despues...
> Ver archivo adjunto 603357



Lo mismo me ocurrió a mí... y ahí se quedó


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

Dear Earth 2 Users. The servers were stable then 30 seconds before the countdown complete the traffic quadrupled. Give us a moment - we cut the service intentionally and are prepping further for a second countdown that will allow us to go live again in the next hour approx.


----------



## GeniusForce (20 Mar 2021)

Definitivamente se ve que no están preparados, les viene grande este proyecto.


----------



## TedKord (20 Mar 2021)

Otro que ha estado en el processing con los datos de la tarjeta... Y ahí se ha quedado.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (20 Mar 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Nada
> 
> 
> para una vez que podia ver pillado una buena parcela a precio de derribo se cae el puto servidor ostias.



Pues algunos hijos de puta sí han podido comprar

https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid


----------



## hornblower (20 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Lo mismo me ocurrió a mí... y ahí se quedó



A mi lo mismo


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

Estoy algo cabreado, osea que los que nosh emos conectado con antelación nos hemos visto enculados porque el tráfico se ha cuadruplicado 30 segundos antes del final de la cuenta atrás


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

Ya veréis como mñana mismo hay gente en las redes y el chat oficial defendiendo el pufo de haber cortado los servidroes "es que son unos genios, era lo mejro que podian hacer"


----------



## GeniusForce (20 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Estoy algo cabreado, osea que los que nosh emos conectado con antelación nos hemos visto enculados porque el tráfico se ha cuadruplicado 30 segundos antes del final de la cuenta atrás



¿como lo sabes?
donde lo han puesto


----------



## Termur (20 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Estoy algo cabreado, osea que los que nosh emos conectado con antelación nos hemos visto enculados porque el tráfico se ha cuadruplicado 30 segundos antes del final de la cuenta atrás



Pues sí, es un poco para cagarse en sus muertos. Yo estaba igual, se te queda un poco cara de gilipollas. 

En fin, a ver por dónde anda el precio cuando empiece a funcionar de nuevo.


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> ¿como lo sabes?
> donde lo han puesto



Lo ha puesto Shane en discrod ahce unos minutos


Dear Earth 2 Users. The servers were stable then 30 seconds before the countdown complete the traffic quadrupled. Give us a moment - we cut the service intentionally and are prepping further for a second countdown that will allow us to go live again in the next hour approx.


----------



## pepita (20 Mar 2021)

pues a mí mas que de gilipollas , hasta se me ha calado el coche


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Pues algunos hijos de puta sí han podido comprar
> 
> https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid



Tienes pantallazo? no puedo entrar


----------



## Kartal (20 Mar 2021)

SHANE 
should be approx 1 hour from now to give people time to reset


----------



## Remero (20 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Un poco Paco todo esto, no???
> 
> Vaya chapuza



Muy paco todo. Me dicen que los "devs" son en realidad dos charos del ministerio de industria y me lo creo. Que llamen a calopez para pedirle consejo, que hace tiempo que no se le cae el floro.


----------



## Kartal (20 Mar 2021)

SHANE

no - we cannot reset tiles people bought


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

No sé si intentar actualizar la página o dejarlo como está (al menos aparezco como "dentro")


----------



## Silverado72 (20 Mar 2021)

Una cosa buena: hay muchisima gente interesada en E2

Una cosa mala: no están preparados tecnicamente en E2 para esa demanda que se veía venir.


----------



## pepita (20 Mar 2021)

yo tengo mucha hambre, no sé qué hacer!


----------



## talosweb (20 Mar 2021)

Mira que si han pillado los cuartos y han salido por patas...


----------



## pepita (20 Mar 2021)

y yo diciendo que tenía que hacer una cosa "importante"


----------



## Kartal (20 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> y yo diciendo que tenía que hacer una cosa "importante"



No les has mentido XD


----------



## talosweb (20 Mar 2021)

Ojo que se rumorea que se ha llegado a las 100K entre los 7 emiratos... estaríamos ya en clase 2


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

Que para cuando entremos estarán todas las tiles a 5 usd y solo C2


----------



## Jebediah (20 Mar 2021)

Han entrado muchas compras por lo que parece.


----------



## Kartal (20 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Ojo que se rumorea que se ha llegado a las 100K entre los 7 emiratos... estaríamos ya en clase 2



Pero son 100k en cada Emirato, lo cambiaron hoy. Puede que un emirato esté en Clase 1 y otro en Clase 2

A las 23:30 se abre otra vez, mirad la web


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (20 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Tienes pantallazo? no puedo entrar


----------



## pepita (20 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Tienes pantallazo? no puedo entrar



No es mio, de twitter pero yo he visto muchas compras en directo


----------



## talosweb (20 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Han entrado muchas compras por lo que parece.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 603381



Huele a bot...


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (20 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> y yo diciendo que tenía que hacer una cosa "importante"


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (20 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No es mio, de twitter pero yo he visto muchas compras en directo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 603383



Esa si es del burj khalifa, ya estaba comprada desde ayer por lo menos


----------



## Srlobo23 (20 Mar 2021)

HE COMPRADO, HE PODIDO COMPRAR, YUHUUU! El lunes me llega una lámpara led de sobremesa que he comprado en Amazon!!!

Hasta cierto punto me esperaba que algo de esto podía pasar, ahora a esperar 43 minutos según veo. Y en 43 min volverá a pasar lo mismo seguramente! Por un lado me alegro, porque me ha pillado tomando algo en un bar y estaba al fondo y a penas tenía cobertura y yo no fumo con lo que no tenía excusa para salir a la calle, . Ahora estoy en casa y veremos a ver si se puede comprar algo o por precio ya no merece la pena y será mejor mirar en el Market a ver qué chollos encuentro.

Suerte a todos!


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> HE COMPRADO, HE PODIDO COMPRAR, YUHUUU! El lunes me llega una lámpara led de sobremesa que he comprado en Amazon!!!
> 
> Hasta cierto punto me esperaba que algo de esto podía pasar, ahora a esperar 43 minutos según veo. Y en 43 min volverá a pasar lo mismo seguramente! Por un lado me alegro, porque me ha pillado tomando algo en un bar y estaba al fondo y a penas tenía cobertura y yo no fumo con lo que no tenía excusa para salir a la calle, . Ahora estoy en casa y veremos a ver si se puede comprar algo o por precio ya no merece la pena y será mejor mirar en el Market a ver qué chollos encuentro.
> 
> Suerte a todos!



Se han vendidio más de 50k en cada 1 de los dos emiratos más jugosos, el precio puede estar ya por encima de los 0.35

Independientemente de cómo lo han podido hacer, que no lo entiendo, alguien se ha hecho de oro y nos van a dejar migajas.


----------



## Le Fanu (20 Mar 2021)

Yo he comprado en Dubai y Abu Dabhi. 54 y 49 euros. Creo que entre 150 y 250 tiles, así que debo haber comprado a 0,20-0,30 en ambas. Ya ni me acuerdo cuanto tenía seleccionado.

Si habéis comprado, tendréis email. Esa es la forma de saberlo.

En este link está la nueva cuenta:

Earth 2


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo he comprado en Dubai y Abu Dabhi. 54 y 49 euros. Creo que entre 150 y 250 tiles, así que debo haber comprado a 0,20-0,30 en ambas. Ya ni me acuerdo cuanto tenía seleccionado.
> 
> Si habéis comprado, tendréis email. Esa es la forma de saberlo.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuean shur, una duda, le diste a comprar justo al marcar las 10:00 o un poco antes?


----------



## talosweb (20 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo he comprado en Dubai y Abu Dabhi. 54 y 49 euros. Creo que entre 150 y 250 tiles, así que debo haber comprado a 0,20-0,30 en ambas. Ya ni me acuerdo cuanto tenía seleccionado.
> 
> Si habéis comprado, tendréis email. Esa es la forma de saberlo.
> 
> ...



Coño, pues has triunfado!! Me alegro


----------



## Le Fanu (20 Mar 2021)

Al marcar las 10 y esperé un pelín, pero casi nada, menos de medio segundo.


----------



## Kartal (20 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo he comprado en Dubai y Abu Dabhi. 54 y 49 euros. Creo que entre 150 y 250 tiles, así que debo haber comprado a 0,20-0,30 en ambas. Ya ni me acuerdo cuanto tenía seleccionado.
> 
> Si habéis comprado, tendréis email. Esa es la forma de saberlo.
> 
> ...




Enhorabuenaaaaa!! Me ha alegro que te hayan entrado. A ver si en la próxima tenemos suerte y nos entra alguna.


----------



## Srlobo23 (20 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo he comprado en Dubai y Abu Dabhi. 54 y 49 euros. Creo que entre 150 y 250 tiles, así que debo haber comprado a 0,20-0,30 en ambas. Ya ni me acuerdo cuanto tenía seleccionado.
> 
> Si habéis comprado, tendréis email. Esa es la forma de saberlo.
> 
> ...



Joder, que suerte!!! Pues en los próximos días veras una alta rentabilidad de tus propiedades en EAU. Enhorabuena!


----------



## Srlobo23 (20 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Se han vendidio más de 50k en cada 1 de los dos emiratos más jugosos, el precio puede estar ya por encima de los 0.35
> 
> Independientemente de cómo lo han podido hacer, que no lo entiendo, alguien se ha hecho de oro y nos van a dejar migajas.



Yo creo que las cosas cuando cogen un cierto volumen y habiendo gente que ha metido muuuuucha pasta, no estoy seguro de esto pero no es difícil intuir que alguno tenga ventajas sobre el resto del populacho... Es una lástima, pero así funciona todo y un juego, por muy nuevo que sea, creo que acaba sucumbiendo a las triquiñuelas.


----------



## Kartal (20 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Yo creo que las cosas cuando cogen un cierto volumen y habiendo gente que ha metido muuuuucha pasta, no estoy seguro de esto pero no es difícil intuir que alguno tenga ventajas sobre el resto del populacho... Es una lástima, pero así funciona todo y un juego, por muy nuevo que sea, creo que acaba sucumbiendo a las triquiñuelas.



No, no es así. Conozco a 4 que le han entrado compras y ninguno es mano fuerte, son usuarios como tú y como yo. Ha sido cuestión de suerte.


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Mar 2021)

The countdown will restart in a moment.

Me acabo de incorporar. Que cojones ha pasado? Me sale una cuenta atras de 20 minutos.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (20 Mar 2021)

Ya está a 58 céntimos...


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Mar 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Ya está a 58 céntimos...



Pero vosotros entrais?


----------



## Le Fanu (20 Mar 2021)

Si, ya se puede acceder. Hay un huevo de sitio libre. Pero los precios han subido.


----------



## Remero (20 Mar 2021)

0,585 y clase 2. HDLGP. Bye bye.


----------



## Silverado72 (20 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pero vosotros entrais?



Ahora si me ha dejado entrar en la pagina pero Emiratos sigue cerrado.


----------



## Termur (20 Mar 2021)

Joder, a mi no me deja.


----------



## Carlos1 (20 Mar 2021)

0.63 DUBAI, 0.58 ABU DABI, me parece que tendré que tirar a por los emiratos de segunda gama que aún marcan 0.11 usd


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Ahora si me ha dejado entrar en la pagina pero Emiratos sigue cerrado.



Venga decidme donde habeis comprado que me coloque cerca rapido porfa


----------



## pepita (20 Mar 2021)

0.58


----------



## Srlobo23 (20 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> No, no es así. Conozco a 4 que le han entrado compras y ninguno es mano fuerte, son usuarios como tú y como yo. Ha sido cuestión de suerte.



Era la otra opción que barajaba, pero tu pondrías la mano en el fuego porque alguien no haya tenido algún tipo de prioridad al hacer las compras??


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> 0.58



Habeis comprado en algun punto en concreto o donde hayais pillado?


----------



## Srlobo23 (20 Mar 2021)

a 0,638 la tilde está ahora. Pero no me sale el botón de comprar


----------



## Kartal (20 Mar 2021)

Dear Earth2 Users. 555,000 tiles were sold in approx 30s-1m before the servers crashed. We apologise to people who missed out in those few moments but with this type of demand we cannot guarantee everyone would be able to purchase the property they wanted. If anything this shows just how crazily popular Earth 2 is and will only go from strength to strength. We realise a lot of people are waiting to buy land and we don't want to make people wait longer. The prices are still very reasonable and we cannot reset all the prices back again as that would be unfair for users who have already paid a higher price before the servers crashed. Once the server started to crash we cut access for every user so it would be fair once we opened it up again. We mentioned this was first in best dressed. We WILL countdown another country soon and we WILL have Essence and EPL over the course of the next week so there are more opportunities on the horizon. We are sorry but we cannot guarantee everyone will always will and there were 555K tiles people did legitimately buy before the servers started crashing. A new countdown restarted and has been running for the past hour - we have added an additional 30 mins to give people ample time if they want to check the map and available places. 23:00 UTC Earth 2 Our apologies once more, we are trying the best we can - our team has not slept in over 24 hours and we are still here trying to bring this to those who are still waiting.


----------



## Don_Quijote (20 Mar 2021)

Otra vez.


----------



## Srlobo23 (20 Mar 2021)

y otra vez igual, me da la opción de darle al botón de Buy Land y se me queda en blanco la página!!! puto asco!!!


----------



## GeniusForce (20 Mar 2021)

A estos precios al final donde vais a comprar?


----------



## Kartal (20 Mar 2021)

*We WILL countdown another country soon and we WILL have Essence and EPL over the course of the next week so there are more opportunities on the horizon.*


----------



## Remero (20 Mar 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> A estos precios al final donde vais a comprar?



En villa burbuja


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (20 Mar 2021)

otra vez se ha caído la web


----------



## Carlos1 (20 Mar 2021)

Tenéis que reconocer que nos estamos echando unas buenas risas.


----------



## talosweb (20 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> *We WILL countdown another country soon and we WILL have Essence and EPL over the course of the next week so there are more opportunities on the horizon.*



Con countdown otra vez??!!! Manda huevos.... 
Joder, que lo pongan por sorpresa


----------



## Carlos1 (20 Mar 2021)

26 MINUTOS DE CUENTA REGRESIVA, XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Kartal (20 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Con countdown otra vez??!!! Manda huevos....
> Joder, que lo pongan por sorpresa



Lo de otro país es casi lo de menos, pasará algo parecido... pero la Fase 2 empieza la semana que viene!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigJoe (20 Mar 2021)

Y otra vez me quedo sin tiles jaja soy un puto manco al parecer.

En fin enhorabuena a los rápidos ha sido emocionante el creer que tenía oportunidad de comprar!

Otra vez será buens noches caballeros.


----------



## pepita (20 Mar 2021)

bueno yo ya tenia una parcelita en los emiratos, a nada menos que 0,7, marcaba 0.10 di a comprar y se cobró a 0.7 creo, a VB


----------



## Remero (20 Mar 2021)

Me voy a dormir, más vale una retirada a tiempo, así mañana aprovecho la mañana, paso de estar toda la noche con cuentas regresivas. Que se os de bien.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Mar 2021)

Que les den por culo, a 0,50-0,6 se los pueden meter por el culo y dejar que los bots y los colegas compren.

1 hora y 35 minutos pendiente para que no salga el puto botón de comprar. Y otros si, no te jode


----------



## Kartal (20 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> bueno yo ya tenia una parcelita en los emiratos, a nada menos que 0,7, marcaba 0.10 di a comprar y se cobró a 0.7 creo, a VB



Te ha llegado un correo?


----------



## Srlobo23 (20 Mar 2021)

0,861 por tile, vamos que nos vamos (al marketplace)!!!!


----------



## pepita (20 Mar 2021)

Coñoooooooo que he comprado

Earth 2


----------



## pepita (20 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Te ha llegado un correo?



no sé, no me ha dado tiempo a mirar nada, voy a ver


----------



## pepita (20 Mar 2021)

veniros conmigo que está a 0.143


----------



## GeniusForce (20 Mar 2021)

Remero dijo:


> En villa burbuja



Que sepas que se me ha pasado por la cabeza, y que le den a los moros.


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Mar 2021)

Me sale un cartelito rojo arriba de que no esta a la venta la tierra


----------



## antoniussss (20 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> veniros conmigo que está a 0.143



Donde?


----------



## TedKord (20 Mar 2021)

Han vuelto a cerrar las ventas


----------



## pepita (20 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Donde?



Earth 2


----------



## Kartal (20 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Earth 2



Y encima Clase 1 !!!! Enhorabuena Pepi


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (20 Mar 2021)

Al final me ha dejado comprar a 0.17 en el emirato del Sharjah. Pero de los otros nada de nada y mira que tenía pestañas abiertas con varias compras preparadas...


----------



## pepita (20 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Y encima Clase 1 !!!! Enhorabuena Pepi



algo me sale bien!!! ni me he fijado en la clase, oeoeoee,


----------



## Termur (20 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Me sale un cartelito rojo arriba de que no esta a la venta la tierra



Me sale lo mismo. Han vuelto a cerrar la posiblidad de comprar. 

No sé vosotros, pero yo estoy hasta los cojones. Me parece una falta de seriedad acojonante.


----------



## Desmond Humes (20 Mar 2021)

No entiendo nada, las palmeritas esas tan famosas de Dubai están muy desiertas, he colado una compra ahí.
No sé por qué está tan vacío, se supone que es de lo más turístico.
Quizá en fase 2 será solo agua?
Voy a intentar seguir comprando más ahí. Aunque esté a 1 dolar yo creo que es rentable.


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Mar 2021)

Termur dijo:


> Me sale lo mismo. Han vuelto a cerrar la posiblidad de comprar.
> 
> No sé vosotros, pero yo estoy hasta los cojones. Me parece una falta de seriedad acojonante.



Pues nada lo dejo. Mañana si eso, ahora voy a ver una peli con mi señora y paso de estar enganchado a la web de estos ineptos.


----------



## Kartal (20 Mar 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Al final me ha dejado comprar a 0.17 en el emirato del Sharjah. Pero de los otros nada de nada y mira que tenía pestañas abiertas con varias compras preparadas...



Pues enhorabuena a ti también, a ver si tenemos suerte en el próximo intento... y si no ya pues en el siguiente país


----------



## GeniusForce (20 Mar 2021)

yo me voy con pepita a ver si puedo comprar alli mejor.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Earth 2



No está abierta a la compra....


----------



## pepita (20 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> No está abierta a la compra....



En 6 minutos

Empezad antes de tiempo y darle y darle yo he hecho así 1 minuto antes


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (20 Mar 2021)

Han dicho algo de cuándo van a dejar comprar más?


----------



## Desmond Humes (20 Mar 2021)

Se me está haciendo la boca agua


----------



## Le Fanu (20 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Coñoooooooo que he comprado
> 
> Earth 2



Es lo bueno de elegir sitios no masificados. Hay más posbilidades. Aunque sigue habiendo muchísimo sitio libre. No se si llenará con clase 2... Puede que al final todo sea un fiasco y no haya concentración de usuarios.


----------



## Le Fanu (20 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Se me está haciendo la boca agua
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 603454



A cuanto esta DUbai ahora?


----------



## Desmond Humes (20 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> A cuanto esta DUbai ahora?



0.9


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

Otra vez se ha caído...


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Mar 2021)

Y otra vez.


----------



## Termur (21 Mar 2021)

Increíble, otra vez caídos. Venga, que les den por culo.


----------



## pepita (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> No entiendo nada, las palmeritas esas tan famosas de Dubai están muy desiertas, he colado una compra ahí.
> No sé por qué está tan vacío, se supone que es de lo más turístico.
> Quizá en fase 2 será solo agua?
> Voy a intentar seguir comprando más ahí. Aunque esté a 1 dolar yo creo que es rentable.
> ...



Es una construcción artificial. Ojo...


----------



## antoniussss (21 Mar 2021)

me cago en san dios


----------



## pepita (21 Mar 2021)

Va a haber lio, he visto mi zona a 6 dólares


----------



## antoniussss (21 Mar 2021)

¿Pero tan dificil para que no haya bots era poner una limitación de 1 compra cada 10 segundos?

O desloguear a todos a las 22.00 y tener que loguear cada vez que se compre?


----------



## Srlobo23 (21 Mar 2021)

Oye, han pasado más de 10 minutos y muxellion no nos ha dado su ubicación de compra en EAU... "ca pachao??""


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Oye, han pasado más de 10 minutos y muxellion no nos ha dado su ubicación de compra en EAU... "ca pachao??""


----------



## AK2 (21 Mar 2021)

*PASO.* Llevo desde las 10 mirando cada rato e imposible comprar. 
Que les den, no voy a comprar un trozo de desierto a precio de oro y...

¡OJO! Los terrenos puede que ya estén en Clase 3 por la cantidad de gente que ha comprado. Con más razón para no comprar.

Ea... Buenas noches.


----------



## antoniussss (21 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Oye, han pasado más de 10 minutos y muxellion no nos ha dado su ubicación de compra en EAU... "ca pachao??""



Estará de reunión con su equipo de expertos arquitectos e informáticos ideando no se cuánta megacity dónde van a venir inversores de raticulín a exponer sus movidas


----------



## pepita (21 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Oye, han pasado más de 10 minutos y muxellion no nos ha dado su ubicación de compra en EAU... "ca pachao??""



Pues no es por nada, pero estos que se anuncian en mis terrenos tendrán que pagarme!


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Mar 2021)

Joder, he pillado otro en los emiratos pobres. Menos tiles que antes (quizás 60 o 70) a 12 euros, pero clase 1.

Hoy estoy de suerte, no hay duda.


----------



## Desmond Humes (21 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Oye, han pasado más de 10 minutos y muxellion no nos ha dado su ubicación de compra en EAU... "ca pachao??""




Los he escuchado un rato en discord, la verdad que estaban bien comunicados y probando cada uno distintas opciones, a ver qué reporta John.


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Mar 2021)

Por fin, a 0.56 usd en el emirato Sharja, al lado de la frontera del de Dubai, no son los 0.16 usd con los que había soñado, pero algo es algo.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Mar 2021)

Dear Earth 2 Users. We will be launching a full investigation into what happened today and will report back to the community over coming days.

1 - If there were any bots that bought land I stand by what I said, that land will be removed and added back for purchase. (If you are NOT a bot and you bought land, please make yourself known to us and the community). So that may mean a lot of land IS reset IF that is the case (be concerned if you used a bot).

2 - We will investigate exactly what has gone wrong here.

3 - We will relaunch Dubai with new rules and another country with new rules, not sure what they will be just yet. We will also look to release another country yet to be named. We will try to track accounts that missed out today for next time around (this will NOT apply to new accounts registered from this time forward). I will come up with a rule, maybe a fixed price, that will appease those who hang in there for us.

4 - We have been working on something in the background, yet to be announced, that will reward those users who have supported us and hold E$ and properties on the platform - we were not going to announce this until a few weeks time but I feel it's important to mention now

I understand people are disappointed, it was never going to be possible to please everyone, however, I know that my whole team strive to be fair people and if was can improve something we will. Please, do not take this out on my team members, feel free to direct any frustration my way and I will wear it.

Will get to work on this and figure out what went wrong and hopefully come back with a solution - some things are not adding up I will find out why.

I am sorry to those who missed out and feel their time was wasted, we have many future opportunities on Earth 2 that will not be so time dependant in the long term - we genuinely thought we were doing a good thing with releasing UAE this way but obviously we can do better.

My sincere apologies.


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Mar 2021)

Hijos de puta. Solo me arrancarán mis tierras en Dubai y Abu Dabhi de mis manos frías y muertas.


----------



## pepita (21 Mar 2021)

Mis tierras siguen a 0.35 por si os interesa


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Hijos de puta. Solo me arrancarán mis tierras en Dubai y Abu Dabhi de mis manos frías y muertas.


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Mis tierras siguen a 0.35 por si os interesa



Pero ya serán clase 2, no??


----------



## pepita (21 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Pero ya serán clase 2, no??



no lo sé


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

Dibba Al-Fujairah es clase 2 ya... compre 4 tiles por confirmar


----------



## Termur (21 Mar 2021)

¿Han vuelto a cerrar la compra, o es ya mi cabreo que me hace tener alucinaciones?

Me cago en la puta, dos horas y pico intentando comprar, joder.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Mis tierras siguen a 0.35 por si os interesa



Hola vecina!! Me ha tocado C2, pero creo que nos aseguramos petroleo xD


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Mar 2021)

> P.S Those who bought land and are NOT bots, please message in general chat, not to me directly, so the community can understand that many legitimate buyers did buy land (I am now receiving endless messages of people telling me they are not bots).



Los que hayamos comprado tenemos que comunicarlo en el chat general de Discord, para que se compruebe que no somos un bot. Pero no me queda claro si es una sugerencia o una obligación. Parece que es para que los otros usuarios se queden tranquilos, pero no sé. En el mensaje anterior decían:



> If there were any bots that bought land I stand by what I said, that land will be removed and added back for purchase. (If you are NOT a bot and you bought land, please make yourself known to us and the community).


----------



## pepita (21 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Los que hayamos comprado tenemos que comunicarlo en el chat general de Discord, para que se compruebe que no somos un bot. Pero no me queda claro si es una sugerencia o una obligación. Parece que es para que los otros usuarios se queden tranquilos, pero no sé. En el mensaje anterior decían:



yo no lo entiendo tampoco, lo he dicho en twitter a los incrédulos, pero no tengo discord, si lo dices, dilo por mí tb, porfa


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Mar 2021)

Nos han timado.
Lo único que he podido pillar sin 13 tiles de mierda en abudubai a casi 2 euros.
Emo sido engañado






Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Srlobo23 (21 Mar 2021)

Lo que aún sigue barato por más que lo intentes no deja comprarlo, eso sí, lo que está caro, no es que deje claramente pero ahí alguna compra se está pudiendo hacer, o al menos a mi me ha dejado. En todo caso, los que 1 semana antes habéis estado mirando en el Market creo que sois los que vais a salir ganando, visto lo visto. Todo sea que Dubai alcance precios de 15-20usd por tile y bueno... pues los que hemos podido pescar algo, al menos olvidaremos el mal rato que hemos pasado hoy y la sensación de pérdida de tiempo.


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Mis tierras siguen a 0.35 por si os interesa




Ya están a 0.44 usd


----------



## GeniusForce (21 Mar 2021)

Al final pude comprar y ni me entere que había comprado, probé en tantísimos sitios que ya ni me acordaba. fue al principio 221 tiles a 0,15.
Earth 2
Ya tengo mi propio pozo de petroleo, me falta el Hummer.


----------



## GeniusForce (21 Mar 2021)

talosweb, te llego algo?


----------



## pepita (21 Mar 2021)

gracias por los refers, yo tenia puesto a alguno de vosotros no sé a quien


----------



## Srlobo23 (21 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Ya están a 0.44 usd



da igual, si tampoco deja comprar, llevo un buen rato y no hay manera!! Me dice que me espere a que esté disponible para la venta esa tierra.


----------



## Silverado72 (21 Mar 2021)

Ha sido bochornoso. He comprado dos propiedades pero han salido casi al azar. Y porque ya tenia el dinero en el crédito, sino seguramente me hubiera abstenido al ver el desbarajuste.

Este desastre de gestión técnica arroja muchisimas dudas sobre E2.

Me duele decirlo porque he gastado y arriesgado mucho. Y porque no decirlo, también bastante ilusión.


----------



## GeniusForce (21 Mar 2021)

Me ha hecho un X3 la parcelilla en media hora, Buena inversion.


----------



## Desmond Humes (21 Mar 2021)

Yo no daba un duro porque nadie aquí consiguiese ni una tile, viendo que las megaciudades estaban organizando desembarcos masivos y unas proyecciones de compra brutales. 
Creo que el caos nos ha beneficiado un poco al populacho, y al final algo hemos rascado.

Hubiera firmado este resultado antes de las nueve, sin duda. 
Un pequeño bloque, pero en la parte más turística. Me hubiera gustado haber conseguido un segundo bloque, para conservar uno y vender el otro, pero va a ser que no.






Lo que no entiendo es que ya no deja comprar pero el precio real sigue subiendo de forma continuada, no son pumpeos de marketplace


----------



## pepita (21 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> gracias por los refers, yo tenia puesto a alguno de vosotros no sé a quien



asi que se ha parado el precio


----------



## Srlobo23 (21 Mar 2021)

Mira como está el marketplace filtrando por los diferentes Emiratos... no sé si se estarán comprando pero la oferta es apabullante y nada por debajo del precio de mercado, estaba claro!


----------



## Srlobo23 (21 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> asi que se ha parado el precio



Se ha parado porque no deja comprar. Te dice que las tierras de ese país no están disponibles para la venta, tócate los webs!!


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> talosweb, te llego algo?



Sí señor!!! Enormemente agradecido!! 416 tiles pillín!! xDD Me alegro


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Mar 2021)

Ya he visto la peli. No he comprado ni voy a comprar


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Mar 2021)

Hay ofertas de 1.300$ por las instalaciones de Ferrari en Abu Dhabi. El propietario lo ha comprado por 60$ y no lo tiene a la venta ni nada, pero los pudientes están al acecho.


----------



## pepita (21 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Sí señor!!! Enormemente agradecido!! 416 tiles pillín!! xDD Me alegro



no habré sido yo,? 416 he comprado


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> no habré sido yo,? 416 he comprado



Usuario: burbu 59IMI08LCV
Earth 2


----------



## pepita (21 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Usuario: burbu 59IMI08LCV
> Earth 2



si, soy yo


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> si, soy yo



Pues muchísimas gracias!!!
A Genius tb, que la intención ha sido güena


----------



## GeniusForce (21 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Usuario: burbu 59IMI08LCV
> Earth 2



no, yo compré 221 tiles. y creo que te puse de referido. pero entre tanta confusion, ya ni se a quien coño he puesto! 
Por eso te preguntaba


----------



## pepita (21 Mar 2021)

a dormir que me quedan pocas horas de sueño ! ya miraremos quienes somos vecinos!


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> no, yo compré 221 tiles. y creo que te puse de referido. pero entre tanta confusion, ya ni se a quien coño he puesto!
> Por eso te preguntaba



Coño sí!! Ya te he encontrado!! Jajajaj, disculpa. Ha sido esta tu compra:
Earth 2
Muchas gracias, lo dicho


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo no daba un duro porque nadie aquí consiguiese ni una tile, viendo que las megaciudades estaban organizando desembarcos masivos y unas proyecciones de compra brutales.
> Creo que el caos nos ha beneficiado un poco al populacho, y al final algo hemos rascado.
> 
> Hubiera firmado este resultado antes de las nueve, sin duda.
> ...



Hay pujas de 3.000 $ por 600 tiles en las palmeras. Y estamos solo al principio. Haz cuentas, @Desmond Humes


----------



## GeniusForce (21 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Coño sí!! Ya te he encontrado!! Jajajaj, disculpa. Ha sido esta tu compra:
> Earth 2
> Muchas gracias, lo dicho



Esa misma, sí, y tb de propina con las sobras me he comprado unas islillas a tomar por culo.


----------



## Desmond Humes (21 Mar 2021)

Ojo que aparece de nuevo un contador


----------



## GeniusForce (21 Mar 2021)

Me he gastado todo el presupuesto, hasta el mes que viene no hay mas, ya pueden poner contadores!


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Mar 2021)

Vuelven a abrir:

Dear Earth 2 Users. We have convened an emergency meeting with some of the Earth 2 team members to review the launch and have taken a preliminary look at the purchases. It seems most purchases are in fact legitimate (though if we find any from bots they will still be reversed in the near future). 

To summarise, we realise having a long countdown to the release of a country *without certain rules *in place did not work well, there were too simply too many users all over the world waiting to buy at the same second which crashes our systems with massive throughput.

If we do another big countdown it's not going to work and we want to avoid this situation again. 

The team has just now made a decision to open up the UAE again in approximately 15 minutes time - no big countdowns - it will just go live. Hopefully this will keep things online longer. We sold over 1.66m tiles in during 2 minutes over the 2 brief periods we we live - that is a very large volume for most systems. 

We will be announcing another key country countdown over the next couple of weeks, this time we will have a fixed price for 24 hours and some additional rules to avoid the same results we had here today - and we are considering some perks for EXISTING user accounts that missed out purchases today. 

There are also big things coming with Essence and EPLs, the beginning of Phase 2 and the Easter Egg hunt which will start off in style.


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Ojo que aparece de nuevo un contador



De traca...


----------



## Desmond Humes (21 Mar 2021)

Bueno le he metido un rush final, pero ya para revender. El precio sube cada minuto, me retiro ya.


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Mira como está el marketplace filtrando por los diferentes Emiratos... no sé si se estarán comprando pero la oferta es apabullante y nada por debajo del precio de mercado, estaba claro!




¿Cómo lo haces para filtrar por emirato?


----------



## Kartal (21 Mar 2021)

Vaya caos anoche, al menos estuvo entretenido 

Después de no conseguir nada con el PC, al final de la noche, en la última cuenta atrás y ya en la cama con el móvil, pillé cientos de tiles en Umm al-Quwain entre 0,39 y 0,45 y ya luego parcelitas más pequeñas según iba subiendo hasta plantarme en 0,62. Todo Clase 2 pero bastante más barato que su precio actual.

Ahora atentos a lo que viene la semana que viene


----------



## Visrul (21 Mar 2021)

Pues enhorabuena a todos los que pudisteis pillar algo. Yo lo intenté no se cuántas veces y no hubo forma. Imposible.
Desde luego vaya desastre de organización. El proyecto deja mucho que desear.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Pues enhorabuena a todos los que pudisteis pillar algo. Yo lo intenté no se cuántas veces y no hubo forma. Imposible.
> Desde luego vaya desastre de organización. El proyecto deja mucho que desear.



Yo he consegudio pillar tiles y ha sido un absoluto fracaso, porque los servidores se cortaron por apetencia de los desarrolladores, porque mucha gente consiguió tiles sin ser necesariametne más rapidos (los servers afectaron a ciertos usuarios pero no a otros) y como colfón de la noche el anuncio de Shane pidiendo a la gente que respondiera en el chat que no eran bots es lamentable


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

Yo hice alguna compra loca no... lo siguiente. Parcelas de 9 tiles para vender cuando ya estaba el precio a 6 dólares en Dubái. Eso sí, bien situadas en la ciudad. Hoy ya está a 8 la tierra nueva. Lo mismo en Abu Dhabi, cuando estaban a 2, y hoy está a 4 (bien situada también). Imagino que en el futuro no debería haber problema en sacarles algún eurete. En el campo sí que conseguí una parcela de 65 tiles por unos 0,5. Y esas son mis miserias.... No me haré rico, pero creo que no perderé pasta y sí, fue entretenido. Estuve hasta las 03:00 

Tema aparte es que solo entre Dubái y Abu Dhabi, según el earth2stats.net, se vendieron unas 870K de baldosas. Y el precio medio tiene que ser muy alto. Joder, es muchísima pasta para que esto lo tuvieran más preparado....


----------



## Kartal (21 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Pues enhorabuena a todos los que pudisteis pillar algo. Yo lo intenté no se cuántas veces y no hubo forma. Imposible.
> Desde luego vaya desastre de organización. El proyecto deja mucho que desear.



Hay mucha frustración, yo también estaba algo chof tras los primeros intentos y al ver que otros sí lo estaban consiguiendo, pero la bajona tampoco era tan grande porque en el fondo sabía que esto era una lotería y mis expectativas no eran muy grandes. Al final esas compras tardías arreglaron algo la noche, pero hay que saber relativizar.

Por otro lado, los anuncios que hicieron de urgencia son prometedores. La semana que viene van a intentar arreglar la decepción general a base de novedades, algún país nuevo, etc. También parece ser que quieren compensar de alguna manera a los que no lo hayan conseguido hoy, no sé cómo pretenden hacerlo pero estaremos atentos.

Por cierto, acabo de poner todas las tiles que compré anoche a la venta por 0,65 más que nada para testear el mercado. Si os interesa tengo un montón de parcelas, desde 2 tiles hasta 132. Ya me están entrando pujas, igual las he puesto demasiado baratas...

Kenan's profile in Earth2.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hay mucha frustración, yo también estaba algo chof tras los primeros intentos y al ver que otros sí lo estaban consiguiendo, pero la bajona tampoco era tan grande porque en el fondo sabía que esto era una lotería y mis expectativas no eran muy grandes. Al final esas compras tardías arreglaron algo la noche, pero hay que saber relativizar.
> 
> Por otro lado, los anuncios que hicieron de urgencia son prometedores. La semana que viene van a intentar arreglar la decepción general a base de novedades, algún país nuevo, etc. También parece ser que quieren compensar de alguna manera a los que no lo hayan conseguido hoy, no sé cómo pretenden hacerlo pero estaremos atentos.
> 
> ...



Aceptas rebajillas? te acabo de hacer una bid (Numenorian)


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hay mucha frustración, yo también estaba algo chof tras los primeros intentos y al ver que otros sí lo estaban consiguiendo, pero la bajona tampoco era tan grande porque en el fondo sabía que esto era una lotería y mis expectativas no eran muy grandes. Al final esas compras tardías arreglaron algo la noche, pero hay que saber relativizar.
> 
> Por otro lado, los anuncios que hicieron de urgencia son prometedores. La semana que viene van a intentar arreglar la decepción general a base de novedades, algún país nuevo, etc. También parece ser que quieren compensar de alguna manera a los que no lo hayan conseguido hoy, no sé cómo pretenden hacerlo pero estaremos atentos.
> 
> ...



Os habeis colocado en algun punto en concreto? Esque quiero tener vecinos burbujos y a vosotros tb os viene bien. 

Decidme a ver donde andais o decirme vuestro nombre de usuario en earth y pichando en VB os busco las compras


----------



## BigJoe (21 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Os habeis colocado en algun punto en concreto? Esque quiero tener vecinos burbujos y a vosotros tb os viene bien.
> 
> Decidme a ver donde andais o decirme vuestro nombre de usuario en earth y pichando en VB os busco las compras



pepita, el sagreño,Sr Lobo, un tal ai CODE que no reconozco y yo estamso aquí Earth 2


----------



## BigJoe (21 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Cualnes tu codigo de referencia?



AMZY36CUV7 Gracias si decides usarlo!


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> AMZY36CUV7 Gracias si decides usarlo!



Gracias. Te llegara una compra de 4 tiles


----------



## BigJoe (21 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Gracias. Te llegara una compra de 4 tiles



Recibdio!! Muchísimas gracias shur


----------



## AK2 (21 Mar 2021)

Estoy viendo algo que me está dejando a cuadros...

Las zonas dónde hay petróleo o se intuye que lo hay, valen *4.54$*, la zona norte vale *1.10$* y la zona oeste *0.90$*.

¿Eso no se supone que no se puede hacer? *El precio por tile SIEMPRE es por país, no por región*.


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hay mucha frustración, yo también estaba algo chof tras los primeros intentos y al ver que otros sí lo estaban consiguiendo, pero la bajona tampoco era tan grande porque en el fondo sabía que esto era una lotería y mis expectativas no eran muy grandes. Al final esas compras tardías arreglaron algo la noche, pero hay que saber relativizar.
> 
> Por otro lado, los anuncios que hicieron de urgencia son prometedores. La semana que viene van a intentar arreglar la decepción general a base de novedades, algún país nuevo, etc. También parece ser que quieren compensar de alguna manera a los que no lo hayan conseguido hoy, no sé cómo pretenden hacerlo pero estaremos atentos.
> 
> ...




Arreglar la decepción lo veo bastante complicado.

La próxima apertura debería tener mas regulación, por ejemplo:

-meter captcha en cada compra
-limitar el número de tiles de compra por usuario, por ejemplo máximo 100, o incluso menos, a mi me daría igual, así te quitas a todos los que van en corto y democratizas aún más el juego.
-Al limitar el número de tiles a comprar también te quitas los rollos de las megaciudades, como mucho podrías crear mega-barriadas o mega-botellones.
-cerrar la aplicación cada media hora por ejemplo, poner orden y vuelta a empezar, y que al haber limitado la compra a 1 por usuario, pues ya pueden entrar los que no pillaron en la primera tirada, y así sucesivamente.
-Y el que por error de la página haya podido pillar más allá de lo permitido, o tiene cuentas fake, bots, etc, etc, pues se le quitan las tiles y punto, como suelen hacer ahora mismo con las cuentas y compras sospechosas.


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Estoy viendo algo que me está dejando a cuadros...
> 
> Las zonas dónde hay petróleo o se intuye que lo hay, valen *4.54$*, la zona norte vale *1.10$* y la zona oeste *0.90$*.
> 
> ¿Eso no se supone que no se puede hacer? *El precio por tile SIEMPRE es por país, no por región*.



Avisaron que cada 1 de los 7 emiratos tendrá su precio independiente. Considéralos 7 países distintos...


----------



## AK2 (21 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Avisaron que cada 1 de los 7 emiratos tendrá su precio independiente. Considéralos 7 países distintos...



Es increíble, acabo de ver otra región con otro precio...

Tontos no son y lo que está claro es que se están aprovechando, lo que hace que mi confianza baje aún más... Donde hay petróleo lo suben de precio y dónde no, lo ponen menos de un eurillo...

Ya es Clase 3 o 4 así que va a comprar su puta madre, yo no.


----------



## Kartal (21 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Os habeis colocado en algun punto en concreto? Esque quiero tener vecinos burbujos y a vosotros tb os viene bien.
> 
> Decidme a ver donde andais o decirme vuestro nombre de usuario en earth y pichando en VB os busco las compras



Acabo de poner mi profile, es fácil ver dónde he comprado. Literalmente me las están quitando de las manos, igual me he pasado con el descuento. Al final me quedaré con alguna para mí por asegurarme tener petróleo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Mar 2021)

Donde se habrá metido el cansino del mulexidon ese?
Seguro que no pudo pillar cacho , si no nos lo estária restregando por el careto 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Donde se habrá metido el cansino del mulexidon ese?
> Seguro que no pudo pillar cacho , si no nos lo estária restregando por el careto
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Intentaron montar su villa, pero obviamente los planes se fueron al traste, como los de todo el mundo...

Sólo espero que nadie les hiciera caso en su planteamiento de esperar 10 minutos.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Donde se habrá metido el cansino del mulexidon ese?
> Seguro que no pudo pillar cacho , si no nos lo estária restregando por el careto
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Esta muy callado, estoy hasta preocupado oye.


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Mar 2021)

Mirad a este enchufado:

Earth 2

La corruptela es inherente al ser humano, los devs y sus colegas han pillado cacho y del bueno.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Esta muy callado, estoy hasta preocupado oye.



Vendio sus joyas para comprar en Dubái , y ahora no tendrá nada, sería la hostia de gracioso, alguien puede entrar en su perfil a ver si compro algo?

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Mirad a este enchufado:
> 
> Earth 2
> 
> La corruptela es inherente al ser humano, los devs y sus colegas han pillado cacho y del bueno.



Ahí hay gato encerrado, no puede ser que nosotros no pudiésemos pillar una parcela en condiciones y ese pavo tenga muchas de 750 en dubai.
Un un bot o un enchufado 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BigJoe (21 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Vendio sus joyas para comprar en Dubái , y ahora no tendrá nada, sería la hostia de gracioso, alguien puede entrar en su perfil a ver si compro algo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Conociendo sus intervenciones, si ahora no participa para fardar es porque no ha pillado cacho, un chasco todas sus recomendaciones, ahora mismo estará creando su narrativa de por qué no ha podido comprar o por qué las compras PACO que ha hecho son la hostia pero nosotros que no somos capaces de entender lo buenas que son.


----------



## El_neutral (21 Mar 2021)

Menudo desastre con Dubai, me metí ayer a las 20:00 cuando terminó la cuenta atrás y cada tile estaba a 0,10 y un desastre, todo bloqueado y servidores hechos mierda.

A la media hora veo que puedo iniciar sesión de nuevo y ya cada tile estaba a 0,60 y casi todas las zonas buenas estaban compradas por australianos, surcoreanos y alemanes. Pero se me volvió a bloquear y no me dejaba iniciar sesión, me volvía a aparecer otra cuenta atrás que se iba repitiendo..

Total, que ahora lo he vuelto a abrir y el precio está a más de 8 dólares por tile, un desastre, he podido pillar 2 tiles sueltos donde he podido.

A todo esto, dos preguntas:

1) Antes de que Dubai se abriese a la compra, es decir, ayer a las 6 de la tarde, ya se veía territorio comprado por australianos, en la zona del Burj el Kalifa, ¿cómo es eso posible?, ¿no se supone que el país abre para todo el mundo a la vez?

2) ¿Ya no deja la opción de pagar con paypal?


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Mar 2021)

AK2 dijo:


> Estoy viendo algo que me está dejando a cuadros...
> 
> Las zonas dónde hay petróleo o se intuye que lo hay, valen *4.54$*, la zona norte vale *1.10$* y la zona oeste *0.90$*.
> 
> ¿Eso no se supone que no se puede hacer? *El precio por tile SIEMPRE es por país, no por región*.



En este casl lo han echo. Ayer perdi una hora y media de mi vida intentando comprar en una zona petrolifera (en la que os puse podria ser VB de oro) pues bien no hubo manera asi que lo deje.

Esta mañana me levanto y me dispongo a comprar en donde queria y me sale el precio de la tile a 4 euros y pico. 

Yo queria comprar min. 4 tiles y se me se me iba a unos 17 euros. Asi que como que les den mucho porculo. Me he ido a la zona con los otros burbujos mas barata y ahi he comprado. Por lo menos estoy al lado de los mios que tb sera importante O ESO DICEN.


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Mar 2021)

El_neutral dijo:


> Menudo desastre con Dubai, me metí ayer a las 20:00 cuando terminó la cuenta atrás y cada tile estaba a 0,10 y un desastre, todo bloqueado y servidores hechos mierda.
> 
> A la media hora veo que puedo iniciar sesión de nuevo y ya cada tile estaba a 0,60 y casi todas las zonas buenas estaban compradas por australianos, surcoreanos y alemanes. Pero se me volvió a bloquear y no me dejaba iniciar sesión, me volvía a aparecer otra cuenta atrás que se iba repitiendo..
> 
> ...



Ademas zona petrolifera ya compre en venezuela y kwbait . Asi que los putos creadores son un poco respetuosos petroleo deberia tener


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Conociendo sus intervenciones, si ahora no participa para fardar es porque no ha pillado cacho, un chasco todas sus recomendaciones, ahora mismo estará creando su narrativa de por qué no ha podido comprar o por qué las compras PACO que ha hecho son la hostia pero nosotros que no somos capaces de entender lo buenas que son.



Así es hace 6 horas subió un video llorando



Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Acabo de poner mi profile, es fácil ver dónde he comprado. Literalmente me las están quitando de las manos, igual me he pasado con el descuento. Al final me quedaré con alguna para mí por asegurarme tener petróleo.




Estoy tentado de poner mis tiles en venta a un precio desorbitado por si pillo al hijo de Bill Gates drogado y le da a comprar sin querer.

En el market place las tiles de clase 2 del mismo emirato donde he pillado hay ofertas de ventas completamente insanas, o quizás sea por dejar la caña tirada a ver si aparece una gacelilla.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Mar 2021)

El_neutral dijo:


> Menudo desastre con Dubai, me metí ayer a las 20:00 cuando terminó la cuenta atrás y cada tile estaba a 0,10 y un desastre, todo bloqueado y servidores hechos mierda.
> 
> A la media hora veo que puedo iniciar sesión de nuevo y ya cada tile estaba a 0,60 y casi todas las zonas buenas estaban compradas por australianos, surcoreanos y alemanes. Pero se me volvió a bloquear y no me dejaba iniciar sesión, me volvía a aparecer otra cuenta atrás que se iba repitiendo..
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo, semanas, que cancelaron el pago con PayPal, les estaba dando problemas con las retenciones de los pagos, en el anuncio oficila dijeron que no descartan ofrecer paypal en el futuro.

Había tiles compradas de antemano legítimamente porque antes de cerrar Dubai se hicieron compras en Noviembre.

Y estoy como tu, a las 22:00 exactas, a los pocos milisegundos, le di a comprar el ferrari park de abu dhabi, se quedó el pago coomo procesando. No sabía si tenía que actualizar la página, esperar o RIP en paz, porque no hubo nada de información. Lo de anoche fue una chapuza sin paliativos.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Así es hace 6 horas subió un video llorando
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Jajaja juro que no sabía nada de este vídeo. Que bueno tampoco hace falta ser adivino, al tio le gusta restregarnos por la cara sus logros y "telodijemismos"


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Así es hace 6 horas subió un video llorando
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk




Dejando de lado que el chaval es muy "orgulloso" y a veces se pasa, por lo menos le da su caña a los del Earth2 con más de un par de críticas.


----------



## danteael (21 Mar 2021)

No creo que se atrevan a hacer de nuevo una cuenta atrás y abrir otra zona del mapa sin solucionar todos los problemas que hubo anoche. Porque si lo hacen y vuelve a ser un caos, empezaré a pensar que solo lo hacen para pescar dinero de los más rápidos y engordar su pozo de billetes.

Tienen mucho trabajo por delante para mejorar detalles antes de abrir los juegos del hambre 2. Mientras tanto que implementen essence, recursos, etc. para tenernos ocupados y ahorrando materiales de construcción. 

Veremos...


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Mar 2021)

danteael dijo:


> No creo que se atrevan a hacer de nuevo una cuenta atrás y abrir otra zona del mapa sin solucionar todos los problemas que hubo anoche. Porque si lo hacen y vuelve a ser un caos, empezaré a pensar que solo lo hacen para pescar dinero de los más rápidos y engordar su pozo de billetes.
> 
> Tienen mucho trabajo por delante para mejorar detalles antes de abrir los juegos del hambre 2. Mientras tanto que implementen essence, recursos, etc. para tenernos ocupados y ahorrando materiales de construcción.
> 
> Veremos...



Esque lo hacen por eso. A ver porque cojones este pais lo han troceado en precios diferentes. ESTO DEBERIA ESTAR PROHIBIDO MALDITOS HIJOS DE SATAN


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Mar 2021)

Comunicado de anoche, creo que no está puesto.



@todos

Estimados usuarios de Earth 2: Lanzaremos una investigación completa sobre lo que sucedió hoy e informaremos a la comunidad en los próximos días.

1 - Si hubo bots que compraron tierras, mantengo lo que dije, esa tierra se eliminará y se volverá a agregar para la compra. (Si NO eres un bot y compraste un terreno, danos a conocer a nosotros y a la comunidad). Entonces, eso puede significar que se restablecerá una gran cantidad de terreno SI ese es el caso (preocúpese si usó un bot).

2 - Investigaremos exactamente qué ha fallado aquí.

3 - Relanzaremos Dubai con nuevas reglas y otro país con nuevas reglas, no estoy seguro de cuáles serán todavía. También buscaremos lanzar otro país aún por nombrar. Intentaremos rastrear las cuentas que se perdieron hoy para la próxima vez (esto NO se aplicará a las cuentas nuevas registradas a partir de este momento). Propondré una regla, tal vez un precio fijo, que apaciguará a aquellos que nos apoyan.

4 - Hemos estado trabajando en algo en segundo plano, aún por anunciar, que recompensará a los usuarios que nos han apoyado y tienen E $ y propiedades en la plataforma; no íbamos a anunciar esto hasta dentro de unas semanas, pero siento que es importante mencionar ahora

Entiendo que la gente está decepcionada, nunca fue posible complacer a todos, sin embargo, sé que todo mi equipo se esfuerza por ser personas justas y si podemos mejorar algo, lo haremos. Por favor, no se lo quite a los miembros de mi equipo, siéntase libre de dirigir cualquier frustración a mi manera y lo usaré.

Me pondré a trabajar en esto y descubriré qué salió mal y, con suerte, volveré con una solución; algunas cosas no cuadran. Descubriré por qué.

Lo siento por aquellos que se perdieron y sienten que su tiempo fue desperdiciado, tenemos muchas oportunidades futuras en Earth 2 que no dependerán tanto del tiempo a largo plazo; realmente pensamos que estábamos haciendo algo bueno con la liberación de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos de esta manera, pero obviamente podemos hacerlo mejor.

Mis sinceras disculpas.

Shane

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Mar 2021)

Por si os interesa. VB DE ORO

Earth 2


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Mar 2021)

El problema no es que la gente no pueda pillar tiles en EAU, al ser millonacos de parcelas, todos podríamos haber pillado, los 2 problemas gordos son, primero, el problema técnico, y segundo el rango que hace pasar de CLASE 1 a CLASE 2, ese rango se debería ampliar mucho más que el actual, por lo menos para este tipo de "eventos".

Si hubiesen solucionado esto habría sido bastante entretenido y atractivo este tipo de "aperturas", y cada vez hicieran algo parecido entraría mucha más gente a este monopoly.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> El problema no es que la gente no pueda pillar tiles en EAU, al ser millonacos de parcelas, todos podríamos haber pillado, los 2 problemas gordos son, primero, el problema técnico, y segundo el rango que hace pasar de CLASE 1 a CLASE 2, ese rango se debería ampliar mucho más que el actual, por lo menos para este tipo de "eventos".
> 
> Si hubiesen solucionado esto habría sido bastante entretenido y atractivo este tipo de "aperturas", y cada vez hicieran algo parecido entraría mucha más gente a este monopoly.



Yo no pienso meter un pavo más, con 35 doláres que me gaste anoche tenía que haber pillado más de 100 tiles y me jodi todo en 17 cuando hay usuarios que pillaron varias de 750 en dubai a 0,15.
Me siento estafado , 450 doláres llevo gastados.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silverado72 (21 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Jajaja juro que no sabía nada de este vídeo. Que bueno tampoco hace falta ser adivino, al tio le gusta restregarnos por la cara sus logros y "telodijemismos"



Se limita a describir el desastre de anoche. Aunque las caidas de los servidores era algo que se sospechaba, el que ocurriera una y otra vez, los bloqueos y nuevas cuentas atras son inaceptables.

Por recaudar a corto plazo han sacrificado a largo plazo. Veremos si consiguen recuperar la confianza perdida del público.


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Yo no pienso meter un pavo más, con 35 doláres que me gaste anoche tenía que haber pillado más de 100 tiles y me jodi todo en 17 cuando hay usuarios que pillaron varias de 750 en dubai a 0,15.
> Me siento estafado , 450 doláres llevo gastados.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk




Aquí tienes a uno regalando a 0.10 usd en el emirato de Ajman.

Earth 2


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

Coño, la verdad es que he probado a vender 4 tiles en medio de la nada en una probatina de compra de ayer, y ha volado sin puja ni hostias al precio prácticamente de tierra nueva (1% de descuento para no mentir). Ojo con el precio que ponéis, no hagamos el canelo.

Por otro lado, también puede ser buen momento para desprenderse de lo que creáis que en el futuro no vaya a tener mucha salida en cuanto se pase el FOMO de Emiratos...


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Aquí tienes a uno regalando a 0.10 usd en el emirato de Ajman.
> 
> Earth 2



Pues para el que tenga 60 dólares tontos... me parece cojonuda esa compra....


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Pues para el que tenga 60 dólares tontos... me parece cojonuda esa compra....




Yo en este tipo de cosas me controlo, y ni he hecho el intento de comprar más ni en EAU ni en ningún sitio ahora mismo, pero a ver si no es una cuenta "sospechosa" y después los devs te echan la compra atrás, siempre devuelven la pasta, pero te quedas sin el chollo.
Pero si es una cuenta "legal" me parece bastante barato.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Yo en este tipo de cosas me controlo, y ni he hecho el intento de comprar más ni en EAU ni en ningún sitio ahora mismo, pero a ver si no es una cuenta "sospechosa" y después los devs te echan la compra atrás, siempre devuelven la pasta, pero te quedas sin el chollo.
> Pero si es una cuenta "legal" me parece bastante barato.



Ayer lo habría comprado sin dudarlo, pero como he dicho no le echo ni un pavo más.
Los últimos 6 dólares los he dejado en villaburbuja y au

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Así es hace 6 horas subió un video llorando
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Ya se me ha jodido el llorómetro otra vez.


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Yo en este tipo de cosas me controlo, y ni he hecho el intento de comprar más ni en EAU ni en ningún sitio ahora mismo, pero a ver si no es una cuenta "sospechosa" y después los devs te echan la compra atrás, siempre devuelven la pasta, pero te quedas sin el chollo.
> Pero si es una cuenta "legal" me parece bastante barato.



Parece ser que hay algún tipo de bug en el market. Ves que tiene ofertas hechas superiores al precio de compra?? Lo están comentando en el Discord oficial. Al parecer hay ofertas que no se pueden aceptar y compras directas que también están dando problemas.
Ya me estaba extrañando que dure tanto en el market una propiedad a 0,10...


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (21 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Aquí tienes a uno regalando a 0.10 usd en el emirato de Ajman.
> 
> Earth 2





talosweb dijo:


> Pues para el que tenga 60 dólares tontos... me parece cojonuda esa compra....





Carlos1 dijo:


> Yo en este tipo de cosas me controlo, y ni he hecho el intento de comprar más ni en EAU ni en ningún sitio ahora mismo, pero a ver si no es una cuenta "sospechosa" y después los devs te echan la compra atrás, siempre devuelven la pasta, pero te quedas sin el chollo.
> Pero si es una cuenta "legal" me parece bastante barato.





talosweb dijo:


> Parece ser que hay algún tipo de bug en el market. Ves que tiene ofertas hechas superiores al precio de compra?? Lo están comentando en el Discord oficial. Al parecer hay ofertas que no se pueden aceptar y compras directas que también están dando problemas.
> Ya me estaba extrañando que dure tanto en el market una propiedad a 0,10...



 Esa la intenté comprar yo anoche y ya me extrañaba que estuviera a ese precio... le doy a comprar echando hostias y cuando voy a ver cuánto me ha subido como un loco, veo que ni hay propiedad ni hay dinero, no transacción ni nada, pero sí que me la habían cobrado de la tarjeta.

A los 15 minutos me devolvieron el dinero. Supongo que es un bug o algo. Pero al principio pensé que era un hijo puta que había encontrado la manera de estafar al personal.


----------



## Kartal (21 Mar 2021)

Por cierto, si lo que queréis es petróleo seguid comprando en Villa Burbuja, Libia es el país africano con las mayores reservas probadas de petróleo:

De Venezuela a Libia, los 10 países con las mayores reservas probadas de petróleo - World Energy Trade


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Por cierto, si lo que queréis es petróleo seguid comprando en Villa Burbuja, Libia es el país africano con las mayores reservas probadas de petróleo:
> 
> De Venezuela a Libia, los 10 países con las mayores reservas probadas de petróleo - World Energy Trade



Pero está confirmado que no hace falta estar sentado encima de un pozo?? Sirve con que estés dentro del país en cuestión??


----------



## Kartal (21 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Pero está confirmado que no hace falta estar sentado encima de un pozo?? Sirve con que estés dentro del país en cuestión??



En los Emiratos ya lo han hecho así, tenemos ese precedente y para ellos es mucho más fácil implantarlo de esa forma.


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> En los Emiratos ya lo han hecho así, tenemos ese precedente y para ellos es mucho más fácil implantarlo de esa forma.



Eso que quiere decir? Que si habra petroleo en VB?


----------



## Kartal (21 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Eso que quiere decir? Que si habra petroleo en VB?



Eso quiere decir que Libia es el país africano con las mayores reservas probadas de petróleo. Ayer confirmaron que todas las tiles de los 7 emiratos tendrán petróleo, independientemente de dónde se encuentren. Si hacen algo parecido en Libia, tendremos oro negro en Villa Burbuja.

¿Quiere decir eso que finalmente lo harán así? Es pronto para saberlo.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (21 Mar 2021)

He comprado una Mezquita... creéis que si le pongo como título que mahoma era pedófilo, algún jeque moro no tendrá más remedio que comprármela a precio de oro para eliminar el agravio?

Earth 2


----------



## Blackest (21 Mar 2021)

Llego tarde y veo que no me he perdido nada. En otras palabras lo de dubai fué como el culo y ahora las parcelas están ha precios prohibitivos. He echado un ojo así por encima y veo que las tiles cuestan un cojón de pato, así que pasando. ¿Alguno ha llegado a comprar en una zona asequible? De comprar a 0,1 o similar ni pregunto.


----------



## Kartal (21 Mar 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Llego tarde y veo que no me he perdido nada. En otras palabras lo de dubai fué como el culo y ahora las parcelas están ha precios prohibitivos. He echado un ojo así por encima y veo que las tiles cuestan un cojón de pato, así que pasando. ¿Alguno ha llegado a comprar en una zona asequible? De comprar a 0,1 o similar ni pregunto.



Yo entre 0,39 y 0,47 pude pillar bastantes propiedades grandes que mantengo. Llegué a pillar otras más pequeñas hasta 0,62 pero ya las he vendido todas esas con beneficios.

Pero no en Dubai ni Abu Dhabi, sino en uno de los emiratos más pequeños.


----------



## TALAMELOT (21 Mar 2021)

Las mías a 0,12 y clase 1


----------



## Kartal (21 Mar 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Las mías a 0,12 y clase 1



Esas eran las buenas, enhorabuena!!


----------



## TALAMELOT (21 Mar 2021)

TAlosweb tu tienes? Al hilo Burbuja de Oro a censarse, numeroriano quien es?


----------



## TALAMELOT (21 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Esas eran las buenas, enhorabuena!!



Pero no van a subir mucho como Dubái o Abu Dabi. Pero vamos me doy con un canto en los dientes


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> TAlosweb tu tienes? Al hilo Burbuja de Oro a censarse, numeroriano quien es?



No tengo la verdad. Estoy intentando hacer algo de caja y pillo alguna parcelilla... aunque sólo sea por tener algo de presencia allí .
Anoche tenía la prioridad de clase 1 o zona poblada y cuando vi tu compra ya llegué tarde


----------



## talosweb (21 Mar 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Pero no van a subir mucho como Dubái o Abu Dabi. Pero vamos me doy con un canto en los dientes



Tu parcela en concreto sí que subirá bastante por ser class1  Además la compraste a un precio de la hostia. Raro que no puedas hacer un x10 con paciencia


----------



## BigJoe (21 Mar 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> TAlosweb tu tienes? Al hilo Burbuja de Oro a censarse, numeroriano quien es?



Numenoriano soy yo.

Enhorabuena por las tiles C1, quien las tuveira!


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Mirad a este enchufado:
> 
> Earth 2
> 
> La corruptela es inherente al ser humano, los devs y sus colegas han pillado cacho y del bueno.



Anoche estaba todo dios reportándolo en Discord, hasta E2THEBOSS, que creo que se ha ido de vacío. Los moderadores informaron que estaban estudiando su cuenta.

A ver qué coño hacen con la apertura del siguiente país. Como habéis dicho, se dice que el precio será mantenido durante 24 horas. Lo que no queda claro es si el tema de las clases seguirá siendo igual, que imagino que sí. Es decir, solo los primeros 100k pillarán clase 1. Solventa algo el problema, pero no sé si es la mejor solución. Lo ideal sería que también incluyesen servidores estables, colas virtuales, compras limitadas por cuenta (1 compra cada 20 o 30 minutos) o algo similar. Aquí sugieren algunas opciones también interesantes:

The Solution


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Mar 2021)

¿Habéis pensado lo de los EPLs? Joder, yo eso lo tengo en pañales y ahí tenemos que estar vivos también.

¿Y qué coño querrá decir con que viene otro asunto sobre los emiratos?


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (21 Mar 2021)

NOMBRE DE LA SERIE:

BORREGOS REGALÁNDOLE SU DINERO/PASTA/SACRIFICIO AL NWO.

CAPÍTULO:

654621632346


----------



## mulleixion (21 Mar 2021)

Aunque pude haber comprado más , el mal trabajo de los devs me lo impidió. 

No obstante tengo uno de los mejores atractivos de Abu Dhabi . Muy contento con esto, pero nada contento con como lo han hecho. 

Os invito a echar el hate en los comentarios 

EARTH 2.IO | EAU Y MI COMPRA DEL "PROCESSING...PLEASE WAIT"


----------



## mulleixion (21 Mar 2021)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> NOMBRE DE LA SERIE:
> 
> BORREGOS REGALÁNDOLE SU DINERO/PASTA/SACRIFICIO AL NWO.
> 
> ...



Y sabes cuál es el prólogo ¿ No ? : 

" Quién cojones te ha preguntado "


----------



## Kartal (21 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Aunque pude haber comprado más , el mal trabajo de los devs me lo impidió.
> 
> No obstante tengo uno de los mejores atractivos de Abu Dhabi . Muy contento con esto, pero nada contento con como lo han hecho.
> 
> ...




Al final lo de las "14.000 tiles aseguradas" nada, no?


----------



## BigJoe (21 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ya se me ha jodido el llorómetro otra vez.



Razón en ese video tiene. 

Como también es cierto que las formas que tiene en ese video no tienen NADA que ver con su comportameinto en este hilo.

Y como siempre, aquí cada uno cuenta la película como le va, si hubiera podido comprara esa isla de Schumacher estoy seguro que la aleatoridad en las concesione se la hubeira sudado un huevo. Es la naturaleza humana supongo.

Por mi parte, y pese a ahber podido obtener tiles, creo que fue una chapuza LAMENTABLE lo de anoche por parte de los desarrolladors, podrían haber creado listas de espera por hora de inicion de sesión (como se hace en muchos requistios online del Gobierno) o directamente hacer una lotería para dejar a la gente comprar x tiles por tandas. 

Pero no, l ohan hecho de tal mod oque ha habido personas con varios plots de 750 tiles y otrso que no han podido comprar.


----------



## mulleixion (21 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Al final lo de las "14.000 tiles aseguradas" nada, no?



Entre todos las tenemos si. Muchas no en la Megacity. En la Megacity sacamos 7k-9k . Pero no vayas por ahí porque lo que pasó no estaba contemplado. Tu previsión era que no se iba a poder porque nos podían pisar la zona o pisarnos entre nosotros. Y básicamente lo que paso es que algunos les dio pago aceptado y a otros se nos quedó congelado. Pero aún así hay muchísimos metidos.


----------



## mulleixion (21 Mar 2021)

Aquí es donde nos instalamos. Yo compré en Abu Dhabi el circuito que también pertenece a Bear City. Y de ahí también la isla del ídolo de F1


----------



## mulleixion (21 Mar 2021)

No veo por aquí a aquella gente que me decía al principio del hilo que invertir en petróleo era algo que seguramente no existiría etc etc... Tengo petróleo para parar un tren , al menos ubicaciones en mi perfil desde hace 3 meses compradas a 0,17 .


----------



## mulleixion (21 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Razón en ese video tiene.
> 
> Como también es cierto que las formas que tiene en ese video no tienen NADA que ver con su comportameinto en este hilo.
> 
> ...




En realidad la aleatoriedad no es lo que me ha molestado personalmente . En otros países cuando tú compras y alguien lo ha hecho antes que tú , te da un invalid land purchase automático. Aquí en la isla del Ferrari , directamente se quedaba en processing please wait y volvía atrás, hasta que al 6 o 7 intento de repente aparecieron unas banderas 

No obstante , como tenía muy estudiados los Emiratos ( se puede comprobar en uno de mis primeros vídeos ) , tampoco fui ambicioso, tan solo tuve abiertas 2 pestañas , la otra era el circuito de Liwa que estaba casi seguro de que la gente lo iba a pasar por alto y así fue. Y al 15/17 intento me lo llevé, gran parte de el. 


Mis formas @Kartal ya las conocerá sobretodo en los chat de voz que tuvimos ayer más de 20 personas que estuvimos horas y horas metidos hablando. Yo me llevo bien con todo el mundo, salvo cuando se quieren pasar de listos tomándose las cosas a lo personal conmigo y reciben zapatilla, como ha sido tu caso en numerosas ocasiones y además después de eso no has admitido tu error ni te has disculpado por ello. 


A mi lo que la gente de aquí piense de mi , no me quita el sueño. Y si no fuese por @Kartal y la información que comparte por aquí a los negacionistas de Discord , lo mismo no os enterabais ni de la misa la media.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> En realidad la aleatoriedad no es lo que me ha molestado personalmente . En otros países cuando tú compras y alguien lo ha hecho antes que tú , te da un invalid land purchase automático. Aquí en la isla del Ferrari , directamente se quedaba en processing please wait y volvía atrás, hasta que al 6 o 7 intento de repente aparecieron unas banderas
> 
> No obstante , como tenía muy estudiados los Emiratos ( se puede comprobar en uno de mis primeros vídeos ) , tampoco fui ambicioso, tan solo tuve abiertas 2 pestañas , la otra era el circuito de Liwa que estaba casi seguro de que la gente lo iba a pasar por alto y así fue. Y al 15/17 intento me lo llevé, gran parte de el.
> 
> ...



Voy a omitir tu comentario sobre mi supuestos erroes ante ti, ni voy a señalar tus contradicciones sobre E2, porque no l quiero hacer personal y empezar de nuevo ooootra discusión contigo metido en el ajo.

Estioy de acuerdo contigo en el error que daba era frustrante porque no se sabía que hacer, "pocessing please wait" y te quedabas como... esto que es y qué se suponeq ue tengo que hacer? Me quedo esperando a que termien el pago porque si no quizá me desloguea o actualizo rápido para no perder otras compras? Fue un jodido caos.


----------



## mulleixion (21 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Voy a omitir tu comentario sobre mi supuestos erroes ante ti, ni voy a señalar tus contradicciones sobre E2, porque no l quiero hacer personal y empezar de nuevo ooootra discusión contigo metido en el ajo.
> 
> Estioy de acuerdo contigo en el error que daba era frustrante porque no se sabía que hacer, "pocessing please wait" y te quedabas como... esto que es y qué se suponeq ue tengo que hacer? Me quedo esperando a que termien el pago porque si no quizá me desloguea o actualizo rápido para no perder otras compras? Fue un jodido caos.




Yo conozco gente que ha comprado más de 18 propiedades de 750 todas ellas en Dubai. De hecho nuestro amigo Ghenwy el cabron de el ayer pudo pillar 18 propiedades por ahí perdidas entre todos los Emiratos también. Otros pillamos una, dos , tres... Yo pude 3. Pero un amigo mío se fue a 0 muy decepcionado. Tuvo que comprar después en el emirato más barato que apenas vale para algo porque es que no hay nada... El tema es el precio actual. Incomprable , inaccesible y desolador. 

Ahora van a implantar por fin el withdraw de crédit Card automático... Van a quemar las tarjetas para sacar dinero. Lo tengo claro. 

Luego hubo gente que se abrió ayer cuenta y ha conseguido comprar , metiendo 50 euros han sacado más de 3000... Increíble . Para unos tanto y para otros tan poco o incluso nada.


----------



## mulleixion (21 Mar 2021)

Hubo varios fallos muy latentes :

Le das a comprar y te pone " Invalid land field "
Le das a comprar y se te wipea al principio
Le das a comprar y se queda en " processing please wait" ( mi caso )
Le das a comprar y se te queda la web en blanco y al volver ni siquiera te deja seleccionar las tiles.

De hecho la gente se enteraba que había comprado por los emails que te llegaban de enhorabuena ! Has adquirido una propiedad. Que en el juego ni lo sabías.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Yo conozco gente que ha comprado más de 18 propiedades de 750 todas ellas en Dubai. De hecho nuestro amigo Ghenwy el cabron de el ayer pudo pillar 18 propiedades por ahí perdidas entre todos los Emiratos también. Otros pillamos una, dos , tres... Yo pude 3. Pero un amigo mío se fue a 0 muy decepcionado. Tuvo que comprar después en el emirato más barato que apenas vale para algo porque es que no hay nada... El tema es el precio actual. Incomprable , inaccesible y desolador.
> 
> Ahora van a implantar por fin el withdraw de crédit Card automático... Van a quemar las tarjetas para sacar dinero. Lo tengo claro.
> 
> Luego hubo gente que se abrió ayer cuenta y ha conseguido comprar , metiendo 50 euros han sacado más de 3000... Increíble . Para unos tanto y para otros tan poco o incluso nada.



Y eso obviando el tema de la promoción de canales de Youtube en la plataforma/grid. Va a haber un conflicto de intereses ENORME a partir de ahora entre los creadores de contenido de E2 como Arya Reality, RandyChavez o Earth Meta 2.

A ver quien de ellos es ahroa el guapo que se atreve a meterse con los errores de E2 cuando sus suculentos ingresos dependen de ello.


----------



## mulleixion (21 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Y eso obviando el tema de la promoción de canales de Youtube en la plataforma/grid. Va a haber un conflicto de intereses ENORME a partir de ahora entre los creadores de contenido de E2 como Arya Reality, RandyChavez o Earth Meta 2.
> 
> A ver quien de ellos es ahroa el guapo que se atreve a meterse con los errores de E2 cuando sus suculentos ingresos dependen de ello.



Yo me he metido con ellos como ves en el vídeo. Y tienen promocionando Oasis y Expo City que son nuestros dos bastiones. Pero es que lo que es , es y lo que no , no es. 

¿ Que me quitan las megaciudades de la publi ? Que lo hagan. De momento ya está reportado a Thomas a ver por qué cojones no hay ni un solo streamer de habla hispana en esos advertisement . Ni uno. No te hablo de mi únicamente , ni siquiera latinos que hay unos cuantos. 

A ver si ahora como no lo haces en su idioma no vale para nada. Que somos una base importante .


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Mar 2021)

Me parece que lo más barateli ahora en EAU está en 0.96 o por ahí.
Dubai en 9 pavos, habían dicho que controlarían el tema pero nada de nada, la gente sigue comprando, ni hay nuevo contador, ni bajada de precios, ni limitaciones ni nada parecido.

Mi religión me impide comprar tiles más allá de los 0.50 usd, he hecho la excepción a 0.56 en EAU y todo el FOMO agresivo de estos días, pero se acabó, de vuelta al marketplace que se ven cosicas guapas a 0.40


----------



## antoniussss (21 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Yo conozco gente que ha comprado más de 18 propiedades de 750 todas ellas en Dubai. De hecho nuestro amigo Ghenwy el cabron de el ayer pudo pillar 18 propiedades por ahí perdidas entre todos los Emiratos también. Otros pillamos una, dos , tres... Yo pude 3. Pero un amigo mío se fue a 0 muy decepcionado. Tuvo que comprar después en el emirato más barato que apenas vale para algo porque es que no hay nada... El tema es el precio actual. Incomprable , inaccesible y desolador.
> 
> Ahora van a implantar por fin el withdraw de crédit Card automático... Van a quemar las tarjetas para sacar dinero. Lo tengo claro.
> 
> Luego hubo gente que se abrió ayer cuenta y ha conseguido comprar , metiendo 50 euros han sacado más de 3000... Increíble . Para unos tanto y para otros tan poco o incluso nada.




Claro, claro, gente que abrió su cuenta ayer y con 50 euros han vendido por 3.000 €, claro.

Todos lo sabemos, estuvimos ayer en este cagarro, claro que sí guapo.


A lo mejor habría que ver cuantos "amijos" son, con información exacta de en que 3 segundos abrían las cositas exactos mientras el resto nos comiamos un mojón y algo nos entraba cuando hacian apertura para "los privilegiaos".



Que conste que me gusta el juego y tal, pero mira que vendes humo cabroncete



¡


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Razón en ese video tiene.




Puede ser, pero es muy hipocrita.
Cuando alguien ha dicho que el equipo de Earth 2es pequeño, que el proyecto les queda grande, que son churreros... él le ha CORRIDO a llamarlo troll.

Además ha sido baneado de no sé dónde 24 horas. Si uno es baneado es porque es TROLL TROLL, ¿no?
Ser baneado es la prueba definitiva de trollismo... por eso, para censurar a alguien, a quien sea, el primer paso en el guión es llamarlo troll.
Así es como funciona el mecanismo hoy en día. Los aportadores, jubilosos de corazón puro, no son trolls, porque comparten todo... ¿No es eso lo que él promueve?

O es eso, o al Señor Mejillón le toca aceptar que existe la posibilidad de acusar de trollismo a la ligera, sin motivo.
Es un win-win.

Por otro lado, si todo aquel que acusa o denuncia algo, lo que sea... es un "llorón" (¿cuántas veces no le ha escupido este tipo a la gente eso de "de casa se viene llorado" ?), entonces él, que incluso sube video, es el rey de los llorones. ¿O las reglas que él aplica a los demás son sólo para los demás?

Este no es sino el principio de un RIO DE LLOROS DE HINVERSORES.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Puede ser, pero es muy hipocrita.
> Cuando alguien ha dicho que el equipo de Earth 2es pequeño, que el proyecto les queda grande, que son churreros... él le ha CORRIDO a llamarlo troll.
> 
> Además ha sido baneado de no sé dónde 24 horas. Si uno es baneado es porque es TROLL TROLL, ¿no?
> ...



No comentaré sobre el, pero lo que dices sobre la tactica de llamar "troll" como exucsa para terminar censurand oa quienes no piensan como el rebaño es totalmente verídico y lo comporato con hustec.


----------



## pepita (21 Mar 2021)

Ahora me gustaría una de vaqueros


----------



## mulleixion (21 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Claro, claro, gente que abrió su cuenta ayer y con 50 euros han vendido por 3.000 €, claro.
> 
> Todos lo sabemos, estuvimos ayer en este cagarro, claro que sí guapo.
> 
> ...



Ni tengo necesidad ni me hace falta . Mira Spanishsaiyan que es amigo mío. Compra a 900 y ya le vale más de 6500 y eso solo en una de las que ha comprado... Ahí te dejo una captura buena que encima es de hace ya horas... 


De mi compañero fundador. Mira a cuanto la ha comprado y mira a cuanto vale. . 

Eres un negacionista de lo que cuento , no necesito vender humo a nadie . 

Que a ti te haya pasado o a mi no significa que a todos los demás también. Como te digo antes de negar , no se , demuestra al menos que me equivoco.


----------



## mulleixion (21 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Puede ser, pero es muy hipocrita.
> Cuando alguien ha dicho que el equipo de Earth 2es pequeño, que el proyecto les queda grande, que son churreros... él le ha CORRIDO a llamarlo troll.
> 
> Además ha sido baneado de no sé dónde 24 horas. Si uno es baneado es porque es TROLL TROLL, ¿no?
> ...



TOLAI


----------



## pepita (21 Mar 2021)

¿Nunca habeis pujado en subastas a tiempo cerrado? pues podemos estar 30 pujando y sólo uno se la lleva, lo hagan como lo hagan, bastante que prohiben los bots.

Las reglas del juego son el primero que conecta en el milisegundo justo se lo lleva, y tiene su aquel.

Es imposible que todos quedemos contentos, ¿Se cae server? yo no lo veo tan raro que seguro estábamos los 300.000 refrescando sin parar y la mayoría con la familia y varias ventanas. Era una lotería y lo sabíamos

No creo que estemos esperando a que le dejen hueco a fulanito para que meta 14.000 fichas y los demás quedarnos mirando, entonces yo si que saldría por pies. Menudas películas.

Ya lo dije, me asustaba que el tal Shane se deje influenciar y presionar por estos llorones de las megaciudades, y cambiase las reglas del juego, pero de momento va bien, se hace el blandito él también, venga a dar explicaciones que no hacen falta, le va a perder el ego y el discord, pero bueno sigue a lo que hay que estar y además toreando.

Por cierto que Shane lo dijo bien clarito, los 7 Emiratos van a tener las mismas propiedades y ventajas, que no os cuenten megacuentos , ni de 10 minutos ni de 15.


----------



## Kartal (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## pepita (21 Mar 2021)

No os asusteis que ahora bloqueo con el otro nick para no seguir, se me había pasado por alto.


----------



## Jebediah (21 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ni tengo necesidad ni me hace falta . Mira Spanishsaiyan que es *amigo mío*. Compra a 900 y ya le vale más de 6500 y eso solo en una de las que ha comprado... Ahí te dejo una captura buena que encima es de hace ya horas...
> 
> 
> De *mi compañero fundador*. Mira a cuanto la ha comprado y mira a cuanto vale. .
> ...



*Mr. Me*


----------



## mulleixion (21 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> *Mr. Me*



TOLAI


----------



## Kartal (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (22 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ni tengo necesidad ni me hace falta . Mira Spanishsaiyan que es amigo mío. Compra a 900 y ya le vale más de 6500 y eso solo en una de las que ha comprado... Ahí te dejo una captura buena que encima es de hace ya horas...
> 
> 
> De mi compañero fundador. Mira a cuanto la ha comprado y mira a cuanto vale. .
> ...




Que cosas hoygans, no huele nada a bots, programaciones o coleguitas de los propietarios con información privilegiada de exactamente cuando y cuánto.

De todas formas, aún siendo todo legal, volvemos a lo mismo, que el programita diga que valga 3.000 €, puede decir misa, cuando se venda en mercado será su precio real, que a día de hoy hay en el mercado con un 50% de descuento, a ver quien es el juapo que suelta 3.000 napios.

Y aún así, tanto realizar esa compra, como que se lo vendas a algún colgao por 3.000 € son hechos estadísticos muy improbables, que consiguen muy muy pocas personas, ya sea por "suerte" o "Información privilegiada, o los propietarios hacen alguna venta y compra entre colegas de miles y miles de euros para que la gente crea que es posible, y todos a no vender para que aparezca ese "angel" que te compre a tí por 3.000 €"


Lo dicho, es un juego, tendrá su entretenimiento, especularemos un poquito, pero no nos flipemos en que es facilísimo comprar a 0,10 € y vender a 10 € , porque es un hecho que sólo le ocurre al 0,01% de los jugadores (Y espera que no sea todo teatro), el resto de los mortales tendremos migajas.

Lo digo no por nada ni por aguar la fiesta a nadie, si no, para que tengamos los pies en la tierra, que hay mucho ludópata por ahí suelto, y a ver si se va a creer que se puede ganar pasta a carretadas y meta lo que no tiene que meter


----------



## Srlobo23 (22 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo haces para filtrar por emirato?



Por sus nombres. Por ejemplo cuando abres el desplegable donde seleccionas el país, verás que el primero es Abu Dabi, si te vas a la D, te encontrarás Dubai y así...


----------



## antoniussss (22 Mar 2021)

Eso sí, yo no digo que seas un vendehumos, solo que hablas como un vendehumos. En otros ámbitos que conozco muy bien, como son los mercados financieros, existen todo tipo diciendo que con 500€ se gana 100.000 €.

¿Teórico?

Sí,

En la práctica, se hace con CFD,s, apalancado x 10, u opciones (Derivados chungos) y aunque estés en la mejor empresa del mundo, con mejor proyección, que en un gráfico ves que sólo ha subido y subido y subido, en la realidad el 99% de la gente que hace eso, ya no es que no gane algo, o mucho, es que pierde a cascoporro todo, porque aunque el gráfico a día de hoy no lo refleje, hace 1 mes, durante una sesión, le metieron tal viaje para abajo que por tu apalancamiento, perdiste tu "Cantidad Inicial", lo que significa cierre de posición y pérdidas.

Idéntico, que sí, que "la teoría" dice que ganas con seguridad morteradas de dinero, luego en la realidad, el 99% no se come una rosca, y no tiene nada que ver con ser inteligente ni pollas en vinagre. *Los que manejan el cotarro dejan que un 1% logren su sueño, y luego viven de los deseos del otro 99%........*

Ya te digo que la movida de ayer me pareció muy fea, mucho de información privilegiada para coleguitas, y el resto, unas migajas para gastar y gastar ¿y si sí?

Cuidado pues


----------



## Srlobo23 (22 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Mirad a este enchufado:
> 
> Earth 2
> 
> La corruptela es inherente al ser humano, los devs y sus colegas han pillado cacho y del bueno.



Está claro que cosas como esta, ponen en duda muchas cosas. Yo ayer ya dije por aquí que nadie nos asegura que exista la posibilidad de que haya amiguismo y cosas como esta, lo demuestran!


----------



## Srlobo23 (22 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Hace tiempo, semanas, que cancelaron el pago con PayPal, les estaba dando problemas con las retenciones de los pagos, en el anuncio oficila dijeron que no descartan ofrecer paypal en el futuro.



Yo tengo entendido que por ahora se han quitado Paypal de en medio por la comisión que les cobraba. También leí que no descartarían volver a trabajar con Paypal en el futuro (claro, cuando éstos se bajen un poquito los pantalones...). Pobrecitos los desarrolladores de E2, a penas deben estar ganando dinero y claro, unas comisiones es la diferencia de llegar a fin de mes. A cambio joden a todos los que sí usábamos esa herramienta sin haber tenido ni el más mínimo problema (hablo de mi caso en concreto) y cargué pasta bastantes veces (aunque en pocas cantidades).


----------



## talosweb (22 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Está claro que cosas como esta, ponen en duda muchas cosas. Yo ayer ya dije por aquí que nadie nos asegura que exista la posibilidad de que haya amiguismo y cosas como esta, lo demuestran!



Eso es un bot home...
La cagada fue que el tal Shane dijo que lo de los bots estaría controlado y lo controló por el forro de miscos...


----------



## Srlobo23 (22 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Estoy tentado de poner mis tiles en venta a un precio desorbitado por si pillo al hijo de Bill Gates drogado y le da a comprar sin querer.
> 
> En el market place las tiles de clase 2 del mismo emirato donde he pillado hay ofertas de ventas completamente insanas, o quizás sea por dejar la caña tirada a ver si aparece una gacelilla.



Yo sólo pude comprar 1 tile en una punta de una rama de las famosas palmeras. Ahora mismo salvo en el market, está todo vendido. Pues ni corto ni perezoso la he puesto a 150€. Si alguien la quiere, "pa él toa". Y en Abu Dabi pillé 2 terrenos (ya en precio caro). Uno por ahora me lo quedo y el otro son 4 tiles que también las he puesto en 150€. Ya que no pude comprar a penas nada en un precio competitivo, ojalá saque algo con alguna venta.


----------



## Srlobo23 (22 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Eso es un bot home...
> La cagada fue que el tal Shane dijo que lo de los bots estaría controlado y lo controló por el forro de miscos...



Pues estoy por guardarme ese perfil y de aquí a unos meses si sigue en pie, mandar un correo a support a ver cómo explican que ese tipo tenga todas esas compras hechas. Y si es un Bot, ya irían tarde en habérselo cargado!


----------



## Srlobo23 (22 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Aquí tienes a uno regalando a 0.10 usd en el emirato de Ajman.
> 
> Earth 2



A ese le ha pillao la mujer y le ha dicho "Manolo, ya estás recuperando los 60 pavos que te has gastado en esa mierda o te quedas sin foll... hasta que se acabe la pandemia". Sobra decir que hizo Manolo acto seguido...


----------



## Srlobo23 (22 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Ayer lo habría comprado sin dudarlo, pero como he dicho no le echo ni un pavo más.
> Los últimos 6 dólares los he dejado en villaburbuja y au
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Yo ayer en las 2 primeras horas de intento fallido de comprar algo en los Emiratos, me dije, voy a hacer una ampliación en mis propiedades de VB que al menos sé que es una inversión responsable, segura y con valor añadido respaldado en este foro.


----------



## Desmond Humes (22 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Yo sólo pude comprar 1 tile en una punta de una rama de las famosas palmeras.




Yo después de pensarlo, creo que no voy a revender nada de la palmera. Los peores escenarios posibles son que en fase 2 eso se convierta simplemente en agua, o que el juego se vaya al garete en los próximos meses.
Los mejores escenarios son que suceda lo mismo que en Mónaco y se dispare el valor, lo cual está sucediendo ya, y no te cuento nada si el juego este llega a medio cuajar.
Quita, quita, mejor no arrepentirme de haber vendido espacios en ese lugar.

Dicho eso, en mi cabeza todo suena genial, pero en la realidad la cuenta bancaria cada vez está más delgada  
Lo poco que queda para juego creo que lo ahorraré para comprar EPL y nada más.


----------



## Srlobo23 (22 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo después de pensarlo, creo que no voy a revender nada de la palmera. Los peores escenarios posibles son que en fase 2 eso se convierta simplemente en agua, o que el juego se vaya al garete en los próximos meses.
> Los mejores escenarios son que suceda lo mismo que en Mónaco y se dispare el valor, lo cual está sucediendo ya, y no te cuento nada si el juego este llega a medio cuajar.
> Quita, quita, mejor no arrepentirme de haber vendido espacios en ese lugar.
> 
> ...



No te creas que por un lado no me duele poner nada a la venta, es más, es lo primero que he puesto a la venta desde que empecé a jugar. Mi idea es que si el fuego fragua, espero obtener algo de beneficio a medio-largo plazo. Mientras espero ese momento es que llega, me entretengo. Por otro lado, me hubiera gustado haberle metido algo más de pasta para intentar especular y meterme un poco más en la compra-venta para tener otro aliciente, pero tampoco me he querido animar a ello. Ahora eso sí, si consigo vender alguna de las 2 parcelas que he ofrecido en el market, empezaré a tirar por la línea de la compra-venta, eso lo tengo claro.


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Eso es un bot home...
> La cagada fue que el tal Shane dijo que lo de los bots estaría controlado y lo controló por el forro de miscos...



Yo estoy contigo. Lo de los amiguismos no es viable. Petaron los servidores porque no midieron bien la demanda. Y además no tenían controlados a los bots, a pesar de que dijeron que sí. No hay más. Cagada monumental, sí. Pero no les veo arruinando un negocio de millones de dólares por ceder unas pocas tiles a unos amigos. Hay que aplicar el principio de Hanlon: _Nunca atribuyas a la maldad lo que puede ser explicado por la estupidez._



Desmond Humes dijo:


> Dicho eso, en mi cabeza todo suena genial, pero en la realidad la cuenta bancaria cada vez está más delgada
> Lo poco que queda para juego creo que lo ahorraré para comprar EPL y nada más.



¿Los EPL hay que pagarlos? Yo tenía entendido que eso es gratis. Es decir, que solo tendríamos que elegir el nombre/URL y listo. La putada es que a propiedades más pequeñas, más caracteres deberá contener el nombre y viceversa. El tema es que cuando lo abran, también se va a meter todo dios a registrar su nombre a la vez. Supongo (porque son eso, suposiciones) que habrá illuminatis que tengan 750 tiles y querrán ponerle nombres culturalmente potentes (Michael Jackson, Torre Eiffel, Apple, Nike, Manhattan, Spiderman, o vete tú a saber que mierdas más) y claro, habrá hostias por ver quién lo elige primero.


----------



## Desmond Humes (22 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Los EPL hay que pagarlos? Yo tenía entendido que eso es gratis. Es decir, que solo tendríamos que elegir el nombre/URL y listo. La putada es que a propiedades más pequeñas, más caracteres deberá contener el nombre y viceversa. El tema es que cuando lo abran, también se va a meter todo dios a registrar su nombre a la vez. Supongo (porque son eso, suposiciones) que habrá illuminatis que tengan 750 tiles y querrán ponerle nombres culturalmente potentes (Michael Jackson, Torre Eiffel, Apple, Nike, Manhattan, Spiderman, o vete tú a saber que mierdas más) y claro, habrá hostias por ver quién lo elige primero.




Sí, en teoría se pagan con essence. Lo que pasa que ya han dicho que quien quiera acelerar el proceso puede comprar essence (_chorprecha_)
A mi solo me interesa realmente para un par de propiedades, pero sí va a ser a precio de unicornio, pues nada.
Supongo que no lo van a poner barato, para que nadie se haga con 300 nombres reconocidos con la idea de revender a los interesados...
O no. Desde luego detalles nos dan los justos.


----------



## mulleixion (22 Mar 2021)

@antoniussss xD


----------



## BigJoe (22 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo estoy contigo. Lo de los amiguismos no es viable. Petaron los servidores porque no midieron bien la demanda. Y además no tenían controlados a los bots, a pesar de que dijeron que sí. No hay más. Cagada monumental, sí. Pero no les veo arruinando un negocio de millones de dólares por ceder unas pocas tiles a unos amigos. Hay que aplicar el principio de Hanlon: _Nunca atribuyas a la maldad lo que puede ser explicado por la estupidez._
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Los EPL hay que pagarlos? Yo tenía entendido que eso es gratis. Es decir, que solo tendríamos que elegir el nombre/URL y listo. La putada es que a propiedades más pequeñas, más caracteres deberá contener el nombre y viceversa. El tema es que cuando lo abran, también se va a meter todo dios a registrar su nombre a la vez. Supongo (porque son eso, suposiciones) que habrá illuminatis que tengan 750 tiles y querrán ponerle nombres culturalmente potentes (Michael Jackson, Torre Eiffel, Apple, Nike, Manhattan, Spiderman, o vete tú a saber que mierdas más) y claro, habrá hostias por ver quién lo elige primero.



Hasta donde sé, tu no tienes por qué poner nombres a todas tus propiedades, de hecho puedes usar el essence que generas en propiedaes chiquitas para tener más "prioridad" a la hora de elegir el EPL de tus propoiedades principales. Lo que, si quieres, puedes hacer, es pagar para tener essence más rápido que con la generación natural de tus tiles.

Y por ejemplo "Apple" no es un nombre comercial y no deberia darte litigio alguno, distitno seria si fuese Apple+(arrobita de Trademark), ese si que no puedes poner.


----------



## Kartal (22 Mar 2021)

Están hoy generosos con el LIT...


----------



## Kartal (22 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Yo ayer en las 2 primeras horas de intento fallido de comprar algo en los Emiratos, me dije, voy a hacer una ampliación en mis propiedades de VB que al menos sé que es una inversión responsable, segura y con valor añadido respaldado en este foro.


----------



## TALAMELOT (22 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Están hoy generosos con el LIT...



Jo que sí, yo estoy flipando 9.25 de Burbuja de Oro, yo q lo más que veía era 0.04


----------



## Kartal (22 Mar 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Jo que sí, yo estoy flipando 9.25 de Burbuja de Oro, yo q lo más que veía era 0.04



Con todo lo que se ha vendido este fin de semana es lo normal. Ahora es más fácil de creer a esos que decían que cobraban 150$ al día de LIT


----------



## Jebediah (22 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Con todo lo que se ha vendido este fin de semana es lo normal. Ahora es más fácil de creer a esos que decían que cobraban 150$ al día de LIT



Ten en cuenta que en Dubai ha entrado en 1 día lo que en EEUU en 3 meses, por lo que los LIT de Dubai son como de 3 meses de EEUU.


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Con todo lo que se ha vendido este fin de semana es lo normal. Ahora es más fácil de creer a esos que decían que cobraban 150$ al día de LIT



Doy fe. 90$ he trincado. Estoy aplaudiendo con las orejas desde esta mañana.


----------



## Kartal (22 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Doy fe. 90$ he trincado. Estoy aplaudiendo con las orejas desde esta mañana.



Jo pues me alegro mucho por vosotros, no pensaba que sería tanto, pero los que pillasteis Clase 1 estáis de enhorabuena.


----------



## Carlos1 (22 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Por sus nombres. Por ejemplo cuando abres el desplegable donde seleccionas el país, verás que el primero es Abu Dabi, si te vas a la D, te encontrarás Dubai y así...



Ayer he podido hacerlo, muchas gracias.


----------



## Kartal (22 Mar 2021)

@Le Fanu


----------



## D_M (22 Mar 2021)

Para los que no pillasteis Earth2 en sus inicios (en Noviembre 2020), tenéis una oportunidad cojonuda con esto otro que os dejo abajo, avisados estáis:





__





Hilo de compraventa de collectibles en "VEVE".


Es algo que empezó hace poco mas o menos un mes pero que está en pañales. Basicamente os hablo de "VEVE", el que será el principal vendedor de collectables y NFTs. Está empezando todo ahora y va a ser enorme las posibilidades y mercados de collectables y NFTs. Hay dos oportunidades de ganar...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Carlos1 (22 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Para los que no pillasteis Earth2 en sus inicios (en Noviembre 2020), tenéis una oportunidad cojonuda con esto otro que os dejo abajo, avisados estáis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estaba mirando ese unicornio que quieres revender, pasa que de NTF no tengo ni papa idea, ¿lo que se mercadea es la imagen?


----------



## Carlos1 (22 Mar 2021)

Otra cosa, los de Earth2 dicen que de aquí a 2 semanas habrá una nueva apertura de algún país y que entre otras cosas, el precio se mantendrá fijo durante 24 horas.


----------



## D_M (22 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Estaba mirando ese unicornio que quieres revender, pasa que de NTF no tengo ni papa idea, ¿lo que se mercadea es la imagen?



Por no ensuciar este hilo, te respondo en Oportunidad de ganar pasta: VEVE lo va a petar, avisados estais.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Por no ensuciar este hilo, te respondo en Oportunidad de ganar pasta: VEVE lo va a petar, avisados estais.




Tú tenías parcelas a la venta... ¿no?
¿Podrías poner la lista actualizada?
Me sobran unos eurillos tontos y ando tras la pista de gangas.


----------



## D_M (22 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tú tenías parcelas a la venta... ¿no?
> ¿Podrías poner la lista actualizada?
> Me sobran unos eurillos tontos y ando tras la pista de gangas.



Muchas gracias por tu intención de comprarme, amigo. El caso es que ultimamente ando con otros temas que me ofrecen un mayor retorno por el tiempo invertido y no le estoy dedicando ya tiempo a organizar las listas que hacía antes y anunciarlas, tengo mis propiedades en el marketplace y voy dejando que se vendan, pero te invito a que mires en mi perfil, filtres por "For Sale", y eches un vistazo, tengo cosas muy variadas de varios precios y ubicaciones. Aquí mi perfil:









Earth 2®







app.earth2.io





Ahora mismo, algo valioso que tengo a la venta y que te recomiendo consideres comprar es esto porque es valioso tanto para revenderlo (se venderá fácil) como para holdear:









Earth 2®







app.earth2.io





Saludos.


----------



## mulleixion (22 Mar 2021)

North Macedonia el único país que resiste la fiebre de Emiratos Árabes Unidos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu intención de comprarme, amigo. El caso es que ultimamente ando con otros temas que me ofrecen un mayor retorno por el tiempo invertido y no le estoy dedicando ya tiempo a organizar las listas que hacía antes y anunciarlas, tengo mis propiedades en el marketplace y voy dejando que se vendan, pero te invito a que mires en mi perfil, filtres por "For Sale", y eches un vistazo, tengo cosas muy variadas de varios precios y ubicaciones. Aquí mi perfil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias. Ahora mismo sólo estoy interesado en comprar clase 1 a buen precio.
No quiero más clase 2, por el momento.


----------



## GeniusForce (22 Mar 2021)

Buen LIT si señor en VB Oro, casi 5$ he pillado de la parcela de Dubai, jamás he visto eso en mis propiedades, es mi primera clase 1 que tengo asombroso lo que dan esas parcelas.


----------



## talosweb (22 Mar 2021)

Coño, se caído otra vez la web o se han ido ya con la pasta??!! XDDD

Edit: Ya funciona


----------



## TALAMELOT (22 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Coño, se caído otra vez la web o se han ido ya con la pasta??!! XDDD



Hoy están pasando cosas muy raras, menudo susto, mi parcela se abría en otra ubicación, eso da más miedo que la caída del server por sobrecarga, A mí ahora me va bien


----------



## talosweb (22 Mar 2021)

De Shane... calentito:

Kartal, deja de procrastinar 

@everyone

1/3

Dear Earth 2 Users,

We hope all is well. 5 hours ago we sat for a 2 hour meeting between 8 key team members and advisors from across Europe, South Korea, USA and Australia. There were extensive discussions around the UAE, Essence, EPLs and Easter Eggs. Another meeting has already been scheduled for tomorrow to continue the discussions and draw closer to decisions.

We have investigated extensive data, including 3rd party metrics. From the Facebook metrics alone we discovered at the first point after countdown there were over **2,000,000** page views on our website and that does NOT include clicks, zooms, selects etc. This is what stopped many from being able to load the website and displayed an overload / maintenance page. At that point, we could see many people could not access the website so we intentionally took the servers down in an effort to re-launch and allow people fairer access.

A similar result occurred the second time, though servers stayed up a little longer (approximately 60 seconds) until again many received the overload message and we cut the servers intentionally when we saw many users could not access the site. We called an emergency team meeting with 4 key team members who were available to do a quick review of the situation and the decision was made to turn the UAE back on after an announcement and without an extended countdown in a hope the servers would remain online, and they did.

There are some rumors in the community that we would like to address. Earth 2 did not intentionally give any advantage to any user in the UAE. There have been suggestions we allowed certain users to be able to purchase land and this is simply not the case - personally we received frustrating messages from friends and colleagues who also could not purchase due to the unprecedented traffic on our website.o


----------



## talosweb (22 Mar 2021)

@todos 

1/3 

Estimados usuarios de Earth 2: Esperamos que todo esté bien. Hace 5 horas nos sentamos para una reunión de 2 horas entre 8 miembros clave del equipo y asesores de toda Europa, Corea del Sur, Estados Unidos y Australia. Hubo extensas discusiones sobre los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Essence, EPL y Easter Eggs. Ya se ha programado otra reunión para mañana para continuar las discusiones y acercarnos a las decisiones. Hemos investigado una gran cantidad de datos, incluidas métricas de terceros. Solo de las métricas de Facebook que descubrimos en el primer punto después de la cuenta regresiva, hubo más de ** 2,000,000 ** visitas a la página en nuestro sitio web y eso NO incluye clics, zoom, selecciones, etc. y mostró una página de sobrecarga / mantenimiento. En ese momento, pudimos ver que muchas personas no podían acceder al sitio web, por lo que intencionalmente desactivamos los servidores en un esfuerzo por relanzar y permitir a las personas un acceso más justo. Un resultado similar ocurrió la segunda vez, aunque los servidores permanecieron activos un poco más (aproximadamente 60 segundos) hasta que nuevamente muchos recibieron el mensaje de sobrecarga y cortamos los servidores intencionalmente cuando vimos que muchos usuarios no podían acceder al sitio. Convocamos una reunión del equipo de emergencia con 4 miembros clave del equipo que estaban disponibles para hacer una revisión rápida de la situación y se tomó la decisión de volver a encender los EAU después de un anuncio y sin una cuenta regresiva extendida con la esperanza de que los servidores permanecieran en línea. y lo hicieron. Hay algunos rumores en la comunidad que nos gustaría abordar. Earth 2 no dio intencionalmente ninguna ventaja a ningún usuario en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos. Ha habido sugerencias de que permitimos que ciertos usuarios puedan comprar terrenos y este simplemente no es el caso; personalmente, recibimos mensajes frustrantes de amigos y colegas que tampoco pudieron comprar debido al tráfico sin precedentes en nuestro sitio web.


----------



## talosweb (22 Mar 2021)

2/3

Some people have noted the YouTuber and MegaCity test ads popping up on the map and mistaken those for ownership of tiles that appear below them - those ads are random and have nothing to do with tile ownership, we simply decided to promote some of the YouTubers and MegaCity creators so other users interested in Earth 2 can see what they are up to.

Thousands of users were able to purchase in the moments that the servers were up during the first and second countdown, and then thousands more after the 3rd time going live. The real issue was the 2,000,000 page views. Not everyone was going to be able to secure the tiles they wanted and we are, as a team, sorry for those who missed out. We are looking into ways we can give those, who missed out, another opportunity with something in the near future but we also do not want to rush into promises without a full plan being properly vetted - for those who wait, there will be something . Our records allow us to detect who missed out on UAE. Realistically, we aim to make an announcement next week on what this could be and how it would work.

We had originally planned to launch Essence and EPLs this coming weekend, but after the UAE rush we are concerned there could be another scramble to secure the best EPLs for properties so we are also reviewing how this will roll out to be as fair as possible to users looking to secure an EPL for their property. In place of this, we are planning to start the Easter Egg hunt this weekend 'in style'.


----------



## talosweb (22 Mar 2021)

2/3 

Algunas personas han notado que los anuncios de prueba de YouTuber y MegaCity aparecen en el mapa y los han confundido con la propiedad de mosaicos que aparecen debajo de ellos; esos anuncios son aleatorios y no tienen nada que ver con la propiedad de mosaicos, simplemente decidimos promocionar algunos de los YouTubers y Creadores de MegaCity para que otros usuarios interesados en Earth 2 puedan ver lo que están haciendo. Miles de usuarios pudieron comprar en los momentos en que los servidores estaban activos durante la primera y segunda cuenta regresiva, y luego miles más después de la tercera vez que se activó. El verdadero problema fueron las 2.000.000 de páginas vistas. No todos iban a poder asegurar las fichas que querían y nosotros, como equipo, lamentamos a los que se perdieron. Estamos buscando formas de darles a aquellos que se perdieron otra oportunidad con algo en el futuro cercano, pero tampoco queremos apresurarnos a hacer promesas sin que se haya examinado adecuadamente un plan completo; para aquellos que esperan, habrá algo. Nuestros registros nos permiten detectar quién se perdió en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos. Siendo realistas, nuestro objetivo es hacer un anuncio la próxima semana sobre lo que podría ser y cómo funcionaría. Originalmente habíamos planeado lanzar Essence y EPL el próximo fin de semana, pero después de la fiebre de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos nos preocupa que pueda haber otra lucha para asegurar los mejores EPL para las propiedades, por lo que también estamos revisando cómo se implementará para que sea lo más justo posible para usuarios que buscan asegurar una EPL para su propiedad. En lugar de esto, estamos planeando comenzar la búsqueda del Huevo de Pascua este fin de semana 'con estilo'.


----------



## talosweb (22 Mar 2021)

3/3

In other important news, CC withdrawals look all set to go live this week and while it might first take a little while for us to process the initial demand, our new system will be massively streamlined moving forward. We allocated a significant number of developer hours to deliver this for our users and it clearly shows we are focused on improving our payment system at scale. We have officially processed payouts to our own cards via tests!

There is also exciting news that Earth 2 web will go 3D and it will mark the first step toward some MUCH bigger things on the horizon! We will also be rolling out choropleth to categorise countries this week! Just some of the exciting things we are working on with the amazing Mapbox team! More to come!

One final point for now, to those who experienced payment issues, the amount charged should automatically disappear from your bank account over the next 24 to 48 hours - this is part of our automatic system that clears pending payments that did not complete.

We can say that our team is ambitious and dedicated. We are collectively working on a number of features that aim to bring you, as the player, more fun, strategy and enjoyment in what will become the core foundations of Earth 2 and we want these to be rolling out over coming weeks and months and we can tell you, it will be exciting!


----------



## talosweb (22 Mar 2021)

3/3 

En otras noticias importantes, los retiros de CC parecen estar listos para comenzar a funcionar esta semana y, si bien puede que primero nos lleve un poco de tiempo procesar la demanda inicial, nuestro nuevo sistema se optimizará enormemente en el futuro. Asignamos una cantidad significativa de horas de desarrollador para entregar esto a nuestros usuarios y muestra claramente que estamos enfocados en mejorar nuestro sistema de pago a escala. ¡Hemos procesado oficialmente los pagos a nuestras propias tarjetas a través de pruebas! También hay noticias emocionantes de que Earth 2 web pasará a 3D y marcará el primer paso hacia cosas MUCHO más grandes en el horizonte. ¡También implementaremos coropletas para categorizar países esta semana! ¡Solo algunas de las cosas interesantes en las que estamos trabajando con el increíble equipo de Mapbox! ¡Más por venir! Un último punto por ahora, para aquellos que experimentaron problemas de pago, el monto cobrado debería desaparecer automáticamente de su cuenta bancaria durante las próximas 24 a 48 horas; esto es parte de nuestro sistema automático que borra los pagos pendientes que no se completaron. Podemos decir que nuestro equipo es ambicioso y dedicado. Estamos trabajando colectivamente en una serie de características que tienen como objetivo brindarte, como jugador, más diversión, estrategia y disfrute en lo que se convertirá en los cimientos centrales de Earth 2 y queremos que se implementen en las próximas semanas y meses. puedo decirte que será emocionante!


----------



## antoniussss (22 Mar 2021)

Ni me había dado cuenta, al parecer soy el retrasado número 26 con más pasta metida aquí de España....

Iba a ir mirando lambos, pero me parece que tendré que conformarme mirando catalogo de las señoritas más selectas de Madrid. 

Preguntaré si alguna acepta pago en "tiles".... Deseadme suerte.


----------



## mulleixion (22 Mar 2021)

Desbancando tiles vendídas en 24h


----------



## TALAMELOT (22 Mar 2021)

Puf que mal, me va a pasar como Emiratos, que rabiaaa, es lo que más me apetecía los huevos 
No sabía que tenía un vecino potentado, enhorabuena, espero que se note en el barrio


----------



## Jebediah (23 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> 2/3
> 
> Algunas personas han notado que los anuncios de prueba de YouTuber y MegaCity aparecen en el mapa y los han confundido con la propiedad de mosaicos que aparecen debajo de ellos; esos anuncios son aleatorios y no tienen nada que ver con la propiedad de mosaicos, simplemente decidimos promocionar algunos de los YouTubers y Creadores de MegaCity para que otros usuarios interesados en Earth 2 puedan ver lo que están haciendo. Miles de usuarios pudieron comprar en los momentos en que los servidores estaban activos durante la primera y segunda cuenta regresiva, y luego miles más después de la tercera vez que se activó. El verdadero problema fueron las 2.000.000 de páginas vistas. No todos iban a poder asegurar las fichas que querían y nosotros, como equipo, lamentamos a los que se perdieron. Estamos buscando formas de darles a aquellos que se perdieron otra oportunidad con algo en el futuro cercano, pero tampoco queremos apresurarnos a hacer promesas sin que se haya examinado adecuadamente un plan completo; para aquellos que esperan, habrá algo. Nuestros registros nos permiten detectar quién se perdió en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos. Siendo realistas, nuestro objetivo es hacer un anuncio la próxima semana sobre lo que podría ser y cómo funcionaría. Originalmente habíamos planeado lanzar Essence y EPL el próximo fin de semana, pero después de la fiebre de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos nos preocupa que pueda haber otra lucha para asegurar los mejores EPL para las propiedades, por lo que también estamos revisando cómo se implementará para que sea lo más justo posible para usuarios que buscan asegurar una EPL para su propiedad. En lugar de esto, estamos planeando comenzar la búsqueda del Huevo de Pascua este fin de semana 'con estilo'.



"_Estamos buscando formas de darles a aquellos que se perdieron otra oportunidad con algo en el futuro cercano, pero tampoco queremos apresurarnos a hacer promesas sin que se haya examinado adecuadamente un plan completo; para aquellos que esperan, habrá algo. Nuestros registros nos permiten detectar quién se perdió en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos. Siendo realistas, nuestro objetivo es hacer un anuncio la próxima semana sobre lo que podría ser y cómo funcionaría "_

Me gusta, que no me pilló ni una parcelita en EAU.


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> "_Estamos buscando formas de darles a aquellos que se perdieron otra oportunidad con algo en el futuro cercano, pero tampoco queremos apresurarnos a hacer promesas sin que se haya examinado adecuadamente un plan completo; para aquellos que esperan, habrá algo. Nuestros registros nos permiten detectar quién se perdió en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos. Siendo realistas, nuestro objetivo es hacer un anuncio la próxima semana sobre lo que podría ser y cómo funcionaría "_
> 
> Me gusta, que no me pilló ni una parcelita en EAU.



Pues no termino de ver eso claro. Yo me perdí la posibilidad de pillar Clase 1 y solo pude pillar clase 2 a 0,4$ ¿también estaré incluido? Si alguien no pudo conseguir nada esa noche por la caída de los servidores pero luego se ha pillado alguna parcelita en el marketplace para tener petróleo, ¿también estará incluido? Bueno, a ver lo que deciden al final. Tampoco hay que hacer un drama de todo eso, cuando abran el próximo país van a poner ciertas restricciones y será más posible para todos pillar C1 a precio de saldo.


----------



## D_M (23 Mar 2021)

Brutal la pasta que se están sacando algunos con lo que compraron en Dubai. Se de uno que ha tradeado una clase 1 en Dubai y se ha sacado $1500 en 24 horas. Otro que conozco tuvo suerte, pudo comprar mucha Clase 1 en Abu Dhabi, y me dijo hace poco que cobró $300 de LIT (puede que no sea sólo de Abu Dhabi porque tiene otras cosas, pero sin duda ha tenido impacto).

La putada de Earth2 es que los withdrawals son una mierda, hay peña que ha tenido que esperar 2 meses y medio para recibir su dinero, y eso es un coste de oportunidad de la hostia porque en menos de un mes por ejemplo, yo he hecho un 3x con criptos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> We had originally planned to launch Essence and EPLs this coming weekend, but after the UAE rush we are concerned there could be another scramble to secure the best EPLs for properties so we are also reviewing how this will roll out to be as fair as possible to users looking *to secure an EPL for their property*. In place of this, we are planning to start the Easter Egg hunt this weekend 'in style'.




A mí eso me suena fatal.
¿No se supone que cada parcela tendrá un EPL, es decir un link?

¿Ahora resulta que no?
¿Qué coño va a ser un EPL al final? ¿Qué es eso de "asegurar un EPL para la propiedad"?
¿No se supone que simplemente teniendo la parcela podré visitarla 3D? ¿Ahora no porque no tendré EPL de la parcela? ¿Para qué la quiero entonces?

La teoría del "pay to win" crece a pasos agigantados.


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> A mí eso me suena fatal.
> ¿No se supone que cada parcela tendrá un EPL, es decir un link?
> 
> ¿Ahora resulta que no?
> ...



Cada una de tus parcelas ya tiene por defecto un EPL del tipo e02f7dea-09f3-49e7-936d-ecf82f5405e0. 

Pero si quieres usar Essence o si tu propiedad es muy grande podrás cambiarla a una mucho más corta.


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Mar 2021)

Amos a ser razonables. 

Si pones una cuenta atras para abrir EAU ES NORMAL QUE LUEGO LOS SERVIDORES COLPASEN. ESQUE ESO NO TIENE SOLUCION PORQUE ES MUCHO VOLUMNE EN POCO TIEMPO.

Yo no pondria cuentas regresivas. Cojo y abro en un momento inexperado y sin previo aviso y el que tenga suerte pues que se hinche.

Y el finde que viene iban a poner la essence pero lo han aplazado. Se me esta haciendo esto muy lento. Yo creo que lo de la essence urge ya.

Luego lo de las 3D eso de que va? Y los anuncios que han puesto?


----------



## Le Fanu (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Cada una de tus parcelas ya tiene por defecto un EPL del tipo e02f7dea-09f3-49e7-936d-ecf82f5405e0.
> 
> Pero si quieres usar Essence o si tu propiedad es muy grande podrás cambiarla a una mucho más corta.



Así creo yo también. Se podrá cambiar a una EPL más corta y reconocible. Cuando Shane habla de asegurar es por lo que ya se comentó: por ejemplo, habrá mucha gente con propiedades en la isla de Manhattan que quiera poner a su propiedad "Manhattan", "Quinta Avenida" o "Times Square". Por tanto, al igual que sucedió en Dubai, habrá hostias, pero en este caso por ver quién es el primero en asegurarse ciertos nombres.




Elbrujo dijo:


> Amos a ser razonables.
> 
> Si pones una cuenta atras para abrir EAU ES NORMAL QUE LUEGO LOS SERVIDORES COLPASEN. ESQUE ESO NO TIENE SOLUCION PORQUE ES MUCHO VOLUMNE EN POCO TIEMPO.
> 
> ...



Lo de retrasar la esencia ha sido una decisión puramente estratégica creo yo. Deben haber pensado que es mejor sacar los Easter Egg ahora, ya que darán un beneficio más inmediato y cortoplacista a los usuarios, y así pueden calmar los ánimos tras Dubai.


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Así creo yo también. Se podrá cambiar a una EPL más corta y reconocible. Cuando Shane habla de asegurar es por lo que ya se comentó: por ejemplo, habrá mucha gente con propiedades en la isla de Manhattan que quiera poner a su propiedad "Manhattan", "Quinta Avenida" o "Times Square". Por tanto, al igual que sucedió en Dubai, habrá hostias, pero en este caso por ver quién es el primero en asegurarse ciertos nombres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easter egg? Que es eso?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (23 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Easter egg? Que es eso?



Los famosos huevos de pascua de ready player one , buscar un premio con pistas.







Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (23 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Easter egg? Que es eso?



Deja de abrir hilos e infórmate un poco del juego compañero, todo lo que preguntas está hablado semanas atrás.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Deja de abrir hilos e infórmate un poco del juego compañero, todo lo que preguntas está hablado semanas atrás.




No vayas dando lecciones a los demás usuarios que tú precisamente no eres el más indicado.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No vayas dando lecciones a los demás usuarios que tú precisamente no eres el más indicado.



Dijo _*Mr. Me*_, que ni siquiera sabe qué usuario soy en _Jerthu_.


----------



## Carlos1 (23 Mar 2021)

Próxima apertura Tabarnia, a 0.10 usd, precio fijo durante 24 horas.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Dijo _*Mr. Me*_, que ni siquiera sabe qué usuario soy en _Jerthu_.



Ni lo sé ni me interesa . De hecho tienes muy poca idea de Earth 2. No pretendas dar lecciones a los demás . 


Directamente eres un TOLAI


----------



## pepita (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues no termino de ver eso claro. Yo me perdí la posibilidad de pillar Clase 1 y solo pude pillar clase 2 a 0,4$ ¿también estaré incluido? Si alguien no pudo conseguir nada esa noche por la caída de los servidores pero luego se ha pillado alguna parcelita en el marketplace para tener petróleo, ¿también estará incluido? Bueno, a ver lo que deciden al final. Tampoco hay que hacer un drama de todo eso, cuando abran el próximo país van a poner ciertas restricciones y será más posible para todos pillar C1 a precio de saldo.



yo tampoco, a ver si ponemos unas reglas y las cumplimos, nada de andar cambiando como las veletas


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Deja de abrir hilos e infórmate un poco del juego compañero, todo lo que preguntas está hablado semanas atrás.



Abor hilos que considero necesarios. Cada villa debe tener su hilo de cara al futuro. Si luego no son necesarios se perderan en el fondo del foro


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Abor hilos que considero necesarios. Cada villa debe tener su hilo de cara al futuro. Si luego no son necesarios se perderan en el fondo del foro




Ni caso, el hace comentarios o confirma cosas de las que no tiene ni idea

Aqui va una xDDDD


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ni caso, el hace comentarios o confirma cosas de las que no tiene ni idea
> 
> Aqui va una xDDDD
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 605835



Si es un poco subnormal


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si es un poco subnormal




Quizá. Sabes lo que pasa, que se cree que todos aqui nos chupamos el dedo, y ocultando su verdadera identidad ( Ney´s land ) habiendo sido early investor cree que es DIOS por su net. Pero nada mas lejos, te pones a ver sus propiedades como la de ponerse a hacer un muuuuuuro enorme por todo el canal de suez tirando el dinero y te das cuenta que todo lo que puede tener de net lo puede tener de inservible.

Entró antes que muchos de nosotros pero en cambio muchas de sus propiedades son una cagada como un truño de caballo.

Eso es lo que le pasa. Complejo de Batman. Yo lo sabia desde hacia mas de un mes pero bueno decidi no decir nada a ver por donde salía .

Hasta que se ha pasado de tolai


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

Jebediah es Ney's Land??? 

Pues aquí le tenemos mucho cariño, es vecino predilecto aunque de vez en cuando se le caliente la boca. ¿Por qué hablas mal de él ahora? Hace nada en el Discord de los españoles estábais de buen rollo. ¿También te has enfadado con él como hiciste con los de Zigurat?

Es solo por curiosidad, no me metas en tu lista negra


----------



## BigJoe (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Quizá. Sabes lo que pasa, que se cree que todos aqui nos chupamos el dedo, y ocultando su verdadera identidad ( Ney´s land ) habiendo sido early investor cree que es DIOS por su net. Pero nada mas lejos, te pones a ver sus propiedades como la de ponerse a hacer un muuuuuuro enorme por todo el canal de suez tirando el dinero y te das cuenta que todo lo que puede tener de net lo puede tener de inservible.
> 
> Entró antes que muchos de nosotros pero en cambio muchas de sus propiedades son una cagada como un truño de caballo.
> 
> ...



¿A que te refieres con Complejo de Batman? 

Saludo a Ney´s Land que conmigo se ha portado de diez


----------



## antoniussss (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Quizá. Sabes lo que pasa, que se cree que todos aqui nos chupamos el dedo, y ocultando su verdadera identidad ( Ney´s land ) habiendo sido early investor cree que es DIOS por su net. Pero nada mas lejos, te pones a ver sus propiedades como la de ponerse a hacer un muuuuuuro enorme por todo el canal de suez tirando el dinero y te das cuenta que todo lo que puede tener de net lo puede tener de inservible.
> 
> Entró antes que muchos de nosotros pero en cambio muchas de sus propiedades son una cagada como un truño de caballo.
> 
> ...




Lo típico, el busca inversores rajando de los top 25 España en dinero invertido xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


Te va a ir de puta madre, fijo.


----------



## talosweb (23 Mar 2021)

Joder, esto es peor que el Sálvame


----------



## pepita (23 Mar 2021)

no me entero! no me voy a poder aguantar


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Lo típico, el busca inversores rajando de los top 25 España en dinero invertido xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> 
> Te va a ir de puta madre, fijo.



Mira Expo City y disfruta.


----------



## antoniussss (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Mira Expo City y disfruta.



Llama a Genaro García Martín, el de Gowex, creo que he leído que estaba montando otro chiringuito financiero con otra empresa, tienes buen curriculum para que te fiche de director de operaciones.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Llama a Genaro García Martín, el de Gowex, creo que he leído que estaba montando otro chiringuito financiero con otra empresa, tienes buen curriculum para que te fiche de director de operaciones.




xDDD tio de verdad, mucha pena. Casi todo el top 25 esta dentro de nuestras megaciudades, el incluido. Además escucha, nosotros tambien estamos en el top 25. 

De hecho hay 18 del top 25 metidos sobretodo en Expo City. Otro TOLAI que no sabes ni por donde te pega el aire . Solo hay que verle, como al otro, las compras. Sigue metiendo dinero sigue. Y sigue comprando asi, vas para el NASDAQ


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Llama a Genaro García Martín, el de Gowex, creo que he leído que estaba montando otro chiringuito financiero con otra empresa, tienes buen curriculum para que te fiche de director de operaciones.



Te resumo tu perfil: Todo inservible salvo Korea del sur,Alemania, California y tus ultimas compras de EAU. 

FIN


----------



## antoniussss (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Te resumo tu perfil: Todo inservible salvo Korea del sur,Alemania, California y tus ultimas compras de EAU.
> 
> FIN




¿TÚ PERFIL CUÁL ES? @John1992 dame moderador y te la chupo xd ?



^^


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿TÚ PERFIL CUÁL ES? @John1992 dame moderador y te la chupo xd ?
> 
> 
> 
> ^^




Eres tan cutre que te basas en mirar el top 25 sin saber que la gente de los tops no estan solo con la liquidez aportada, si no con toda la reinversion de LIT. Muchas de esas personas ni siquiera han metido la mitad de lo que figura, porque la otra mitad la han ido recibiendo con LIT con la subida de ventas de los paises cuando eran early investors. Una vez más no tienes ni idea.

Estoy con otra bandera para unos pixel art simplemente, pero si me pongo la española figuro por encima tuya asi que tranquilo. Mejor fijate en Spanishsaiyan o en Dannythemost aunque tampoco tiene la bandera española. Son gente de nuestro equipo de trabajo y esos si que han metido por encima de los 13K reales de efectivo. 

Solo Dani metió de media 15k en Ifema cuando aun ni lo conociamos. 

Pero vamos que si te gustan los tops mira el top 10 mundial y ahi tendrás algunos de nuestros inversores y socios de Expo City.

Cierra al salir


----------



## antoniussss (23 Mar 2021)

Tranqui, suerte buscando pardill, digo perdón, "inversores" para vuestras megacitys, y si te forras, me alegro, de verdad, no soy tan ruin como otros que estaré llorando, tú trabajo, tus ganancias.

Tu apuestas por tus megacitys, yo y otros por otras cosas, simple, nadie te ha dicho que tus terrenos son una puta mierda y tú al resto, sí, esa es la diferencia entre tú y nosotros. Solo eres un vocero para atraer pardillos a las megacitys y ganar dinero, y cualquiera que no quiera ir a tus megacitys (P.D. existen muchas más aparte de las tuyas) es un terrorista.

Prefiero seguir siendo un terrorista e ir a mi bola, si luego las megacitys ganan, felicidades, no te preocupes, tendré también megacitys, pero por supuestísimo no en las tuyas.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tranqui, suerte buscando pardill, digo perdón, "inversores" para vuestras megacitys, y si te forras, me alegro, de verdad, no soy tan ruin como otros que estaré llorando, tú trabajo, tus ganancias.
> 
> Tu apuestas por tus megacitys, yo y otros por otras cosas, simple, nadie te ha dicho que tus terrenos son una puta mierda y tú al resto, sí, esa es la diferencia entre tú y nosotros. Solo eres un vocero para atraer pardillos a las megacitys y ganar dinero, y cualquiera que no quiera ir a tus megacitys (P.D. existen muchas más aparte de las tuyas) es un terrorista.
> 
> Prefiero seguir siendo un terrorista e ir a mi bola, si luego las megacitys ganan, felicidades, no te preocupes, tendré también megacitys, pero por supuestísimo no en las tuyas.




Mi perfil, mis intenciones y mis inversiones no son solo en Megacities. Cuidate

Ah y por cierto, yo estoy muy tranquilo. Eres tú el que contestas a algo que ni iba contigo ni sabias de lo que hablabas. Ahora no me vengas con la excusita de las megacities.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Y esta es la diferencia de saber o no invertir. 4K mas de dolares metidos pero el doble de net .


----------



## antoniussss (23 Mar 2021)

Tú puedes comprar al -90% 750 tiles en EEUU y tener un "net" de x1000% (EJEMPLO)

no sirve ni pa tomar por culo, nadie te va a comprar 750 tiles en EEUU por el precio de tierra nueva.


De nada.


----------



## antoniussss (23 Mar 2021)

Respondo, nada mas ver a tu colega, 5 o 6 compras de 750 tiles en Emiratos, perfecto, puede tener el net que quiera, a ver ahora quién le compra a mercado todo eso.

22.000 € irreales, pero si queréis pajearos con el numerito que pone el juego, pajearos

P.D.2 el otro tb tiene muchos miles en una sola compra en España, igual, ni pa tomar por culo el "NET"


----------



## BigJoe (23 Mar 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tú puedes comprar al -90% 750 tiles en EEUU y tener un "net" de x1000%
> 
> no sirve ni pa tomar por culo, nadie te va a comprar 750 tiles en EEUU por el precio de tierra nueva.
> 
> ...




Para empezar no tiene nada de lo que hablas. Y seguido no tiene casi 2 pagina enteras de muros imaginarios intentando bloquear continentes por medio del mar XDDD

Sigues sin tener ni idea. Pero bueno aprenderás tarde o temprano cuando veas que estar en el top 50 con esas inversiones es como estar en el top 1000 .

Y si las tiles de EEUU estan medianamente bien posicionadas , no solo te las pueden comprar a precio de tierra nueva si no incluso pagarlas mas caras.

Sigues sin tener ni idea , nuevamente.


----------



## TALAMELOT (23 Mar 2021)

Con el buen rollo que hay en este hilo cuando no está el sabiondo. ¿Donde estaba al abrir Dubái? Ah no que era a los 10 minutos
Y otra cosa que levanten la mano las mujeres, a ver si voy a estar sólo yo


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Y esta es la diferencia de saber o no invertir. 4K mas de dolares metidos pero el doble de net .



Repito la pregunta: ¿qué te ha pasado con Ney's? ¿por qué esa animadversión repentina?

Te vuelvo a decir algo que ya te comenté hace semanas: cuando caes mal y tienes broncas con tanta gente distinta, es momento de parar, hacer autoanálisis y mirar si al menos parte del problema está en uno mismo.

Suerte con Expocity, yo esta noche pondré a la venta las parcelas que tengo allí, has conseguido que le pillemos manía al proyecto con tanto spam.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Respondo, nada mas ver a tu colega, 5 o 6 compras de 750 tiles en Emiratos, perfecto, puede tener el net que quiera, a ver ahora quién le compra a mercado todo eso.
> 
> 22.000 € irreales, pero si queréis pajearos con el numerito que pone el juego, pajearos
> 
> P.D.2 el otro tb tiene muchos miles en una sola compra en España, igual, ni pa tomar por culo el "NET"




JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAA AH PARA ESO NOS PAJEAMOS PERO PARA DECIR " Tirando mierda sobre los tops de españa " AHI SI VALE LA NET. 


TOLAI


----------



## TALAMELOT (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Repito la pregunta: ¿qué te ha pasado con Ney's? ¿por qué esa animadversión repentina?
> 
> Te vuelvo a decir algo que ya te comenté hace semanas: cuando caes mal y tienes broncas con tanta gente distinta, es momento de parar, hacer autoanálisis y mirar si al menos parte del problema está en uno mismo.
> 
> Suerte con Expocity, yo esta noche pondré a la venta las parcelas que tengo allí, has conseguido que le pillemos manía al proyecto con tanto spam.



Joer ya te ha costado, ven a la luz


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Repito la pregunta: ¿qué te ha pasado con Ney's? ¿por qué esa animadversión repentina?
> 
> Te vuelvo a decir algo que ya te comenté hace semanas: cuando caes mal y tienes broncas con tanta gente distinta, es momento de parar, hacer autoanálisis y mirar si al menos parte del problema está en uno mismo.
> 
> Suerte con Expocity, yo esta noche pondré a la venta las parcelas que tengo allí, has conseguido que le pillemos manía al proyecto con tanto spam.




Ney es Jebediah. No se si lo sabias o te enteras ahora. Si las pones a la venta me parece genial. Yo no pondré las de Villaburbuja. Es que no tengo.


----------



## antoniussss (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAA AH PARA ESO NOS PAJEAMOS PERO PARA DECIR " Tirando mierda sobre los tops de españa " AHI SI VALE LA NET.
> 
> 
> TOLAI




Pues claro tolai, si eres "promotor" que busca inversores en tus mierdas, el ranking de España te vale y mucho, porque es el top 50 de gente que mas dinero invierte, y más gasto puede hacer en tus megamierdacitys.

Luego el "net" que tengan te la suda, si lo que quieres es que GASTEN en tus mierdas.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Repito la pregunta: ¿qué te ha pasado con Ney's? ¿por qué esa animadversión repentina?
> 
> Te vuelvo a decir algo que ya te comenté hace semanas: cuando caes mal y tienes broncas con tanta gente distinta, es momento de parar, hacer autoanálisis y mirar si al menos parte del problema está en uno mismo.
> 
> Suerte con Expocity, yo esta noche pondré a la venta las parcelas que tengo allí, has conseguido que le pillemos manía al proyecto con tanto spam.




No me hagas recordarte que te llamaron la atención uno de los moderadores básicamente por no saber gestionar los comentarios nazis del canal de la comunidad en Discord . Por cierto, creo que aun está por que le contestes. Pero creo que por lo visto hiciste bomba de humo.



antoniussss dijo:


> Pues claro tolai, si eres "promotor" que busca inversores en tus mierdas, el ranking de España te vale y mucho, porque es el top 50 de gente que mas dinero invierte, y más gasto puede hacer en tus megamierdacitys.
> 
> Luego el "net" que tengan te la suda, si lo que quieres es que GASTEN en tus mierdas.




O sea que tu crees que nuestro interes es simplemente buscar el top 50 de España y hacernos unicamente con la gente que tenga dinero sin saber si luego van a saber hacer algo , van a vender las parcelas y se van a pirar o vienen a jugar y saben algo de diseño o algo que aportar aparte de efectivo.

BIEN


----------



## antoniussss (23 Mar 2021)

Mulleixion mira que eres importante y lo sabes todo y vas a hacer ganar trillones de euros al que te sigan, que te voy a meter en el ignore ahora mismo.

Xau

Efectivamente, soy un tolai


----------



## Carlos1 (23 Mar 2021)

Para limar asperezas de este tipo, lo mejor será cuando Earth2 suelte el primer mojón de verdad en cuanto a precios, esas son purgas muy sanas, manos débiles vendiendo como si no hubiese mañana, e intuyo que la edad media del jugador del Earth2 es bastante baja, pues habrá gente huyendo a punta pala.

Que cada uno haga su apuesta, que si megaciudades, que si recursos, que si islas perdidas por ahí, que si ciudades reales de toda la vida, que si selva, que si desierto, etc,,lo ÚNICO VERDADERO A DÍA DE HOY es que el 99.99% no tenemos ni pajolera idea de por donde saldrá el proyecto.

No me parece muy acertado "IR ACONSEJANDO" a la gente acerca de donde comprar o criticar el tipo de compras, ya que de aquí a 4-5 años todo puede estar al revés, o no, nadie lo sabe, el futuro es incierto.

Mucha testosterona por aquí, os recomiendo visitar a la churri o el churri, llevarle una flor y dejar el pc por un rato.


----------



## Le Fanu (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Quizá. Sabes lo que pasa, que se cree que todos aqui nos chupamos el dedo, y ocultando su verdadera identidad ( Ney´s land ) habiendo sido early investor cree que es DIOS por su net. Pero nada mas lejos, te pones a ver sus propiedades como la de ponerse a hacer un muuuuuuro enorme por todo el canal de suez tirando el dinero y te das cuenta que todo lo que puede tener de net lo puede tener de inservible.
> 
> Entró antes que muchos de nosotros pero en cambio muchas de sus propiedades son una cagada como un truño de caballo.
> 
> ...



Joder que salseo. Picueto me hallo. No obstante...



mulleixion dijo:


> xDDD tio de verdad, mucha pena. Casi todo el top 25 esta dentro de nuestras megaciudades, el incluido. Además escucha, nosotros tambien estamos en el top 25.
> 
> De hecho hay 18 del top 25 metidos sobretodo en Expo City. Otro TOLAI que no sabes ni por donde te pega el aire . Solo hay que verle, como al otro, las compras. Sigue metiendo dinero sigue. Y sigue comprando asi, vas para el NASDAQ



Mulleixion. Una reflexión. 

A mi me parece bien que vengas por el foro, porque aportas información que otros no aportamos al no dedicarle tanto tiempo como tú al Discord. Pero tienes que frenar. No puedes ir acusando a los foreros y riéndote de sus inversiones continuamente, porque eso no demuestra nada. Los que tengan un peor rendimiento de sus inversiones, no es porque sean unos zoquetes, es porque seguramente dedican más tiempo a su vida real que a su vida virtual, y cuando acceden a esta segunda lo hacen como inversión (sea mucho o poco dinero en función de su capacidad), pero también como diversión. No les va la vida en ello. Además, estoy convencido que tú también tienes manchas en tu expediente.

En cualquier caso, todos ellos podrían perfectamente arremeter contra los que, en teoría, les va mucho mejor con las inversiones por ser unos niños rata, unos comedoritos y unos nuncafollistas que no tienen vida fuera de Matrix. Pero, sin embargo, no lo hacen.

Live and let live.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Para limar asperezas de este tipo, lo mejor será cuando Earth2 suelte el primer mojón de verdad en cuanto a precios, esas son purgas muy sanas, manos débiles vendiendo como si no hubiese mañana, e intuyo que la edad media del jugador del Earth2 es bastante baja, pues habrá gente huyendo a punta pala.
> 
> Que cada uno haga su apuesta, que si megaciudades, que si recursos, que si islas perdidas por ahí, que si ciudades reales de toda la vida, que si selva, que si desierto, etc,,lo ÚNICO VERDADERO A DÍA DE HOY es que el 99.99% no tenemos ni pajolera idea de por donde saldrá el proyecto.
> 
> ...




Aquí se me puso de sabiondo y de ahi como poco cuando meti las zonas de petroleo en Chad. Sacaron Emiratos y el petróleo como un recurso muy importante en el juego hasta fases posteriores donde toda la tecnología iría supliéndolo.

Aqui sigo esperando a todas esas personas que se disculpen.

Respeto a las megaciudades hechas como dios manda, son apuesta segura. Pero vamos que no hace falta que lo diga yo


Si el dev tambien miente o esta equivocado, lo veremos.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Joder que salseo. Picueto me hallo. No obstante...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me parece perfecto, y aunque no tengo nada en contra, no me encuentro en ninguna de esas .


----------



## Carlos1 (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Si el dev tambien miente o esta equivocado, lo veremos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 605980



Lo que digan los devs no son las tablas de Moisés.

No se si estás en el mundo cripto, pero no sabes las incontables ocasiones que he leído que tal dev de tal moneda dice que bla, bla, bla ,bla, y mira que Earth2 es un mendigo al lado de muchos proyectos de crpitomonedas.

Tienes como ejemplo a Vitalik de Ethereum, que prácticamente es un Dios en comparación a este monopoly, y muchas veces ha tenido que recular en cuanto a su hoja de ruta, hay demasiadas variables, tropiezos, cambios de dirección, etc, etc, que te obligan a modificar el proyecto por muchas razones.

Lo que diga el tal Ferrán puede valer CERO o MILLÓN, lo sabremos a futuro, ahora mismo no.

Pero eso de que mi inversión es mejor que la del otro y viceversa me parece una actitud bastante infantiloide, y no solo lo digo por ti, lo digo por cualquiera que menosprecie a otro.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Lo que digan los devs no son las tablas de Moisés.
> 
> No se si estás en el mundo cripto, pero no sabes las incontables ocasiones que he leído que tal dev de tal moneda dice que bla, bla, bla ,bla, y mira que Earth2 es un mendigo al lado de muchos proyectos de crpitomonedas.
> 
> ...




Vale un millón. Lo puedes preguntar a quien quieras, de este continente u otro. 

¿ Por qué ? Porque simplemente es una parte esencial del juego. No te hablo de la inversión unicamente, tambien del juego.

Megaciudades, ciudades reales, y recursos ( este ultimo no me lanzo a la piscina salvo cuando lo hice por el petróleo ) 
Las dos primeras, apuestas seguras, dependiendo claro de en cual te situes. Hay mas de 60 megaciudades creadas de las cuales no más de 8 tienen un proyecto o gente detrás trabajando en ella.


----------



## Carlos1 (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Vale un millón. Lo puedes preguntar a quien quieras, de este continente u otro.
> 
> ¿ Por qué ? Porque simplemente es una parte esencial del juego. No te hablo de la inversión unicamente, tambien del juego.
> 
> ...




Demasiada ansiedad.

Earth2 me parece que lleva 5 meses, está todo en pañales, no se, para mi ser precavido es lo primero, y no siempre lo QUE UNO QUIERE ES LO QUE VA A SUCEDER, pero bueno, nada, el ser humano solo aprende a palos y collejas.

Hay que ser cauto en esa vida, y más aún cuando metes dinero en este tipo de "inversiones".


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Demasiada ansiedad.
> 
> Earth2 me parece que lleva 5 meses, está todo en pañales, no se, para mi ser precavido es lo primero, y no siempre lo QUE UNO QUIERE ES LO QUE VA A SUCEDER, pero bueno, nada, el ser humano solo aprende a palos y collejas.
> 
> Hay que ser cauto en esa vida, y más aún cuando metes dinero en este tipo de "inversiones".




Esta en pañales, cierto. Pero ya admitieron unos cuantos de ellos que al principio las megaciudades no eran su focus principal, pero que despues de lo que sucedió con sus creaciones tuvieron que ponerse a fondo con ellas . 

Ciudades reales : VR y AR muy importantes.

Megacities : VR , MMO y AR dependiendo donde esten asentadas.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Mar 2021)

Pues sí, soy Ney's Land.

Me parecía mucho más interesante mantener separadas esta cuenta de Burbuja y la cuenta de Earth 2, por que son dos cosas bien distintas y por que manteniendo el anonimato de Ney's Land se conseguía un poco de intriga para animar a la gente; a parte, si desde ese anonimato podía echar una mano a la gente usando sus códigos o aportando en la Villa del foro, pues mejor que mejor, que aunque esté situado en la mierda, éramos felices, y con un ambiente en el hilo que en pocos sitios he visto. Así que, gracias por inmiscuirte en mis asuntos y chafarme la ilusión de poder hacer algo bueno con mi usuario.

Quería mantener las dos cuentas desconectadas por que son dos cosas muy diferentes. Por ejemplo como _Ney's Land_ usuario del juego, del Discord, etc. no tengo ningún problema con John1992, es más, me parece que él (y otros compañeros) están haciendo una labor encomiable para que el juego, desde el inicio, tenga un trasfondo y en las ciudades haya proyectos interesantes, dedicando muchas horas y dinero a los proyectos; y como tal usuario, nunca he tenido ningún problema con él, por ejemplo en su día él me invitó a que comprase en ExpoCity a lo que accedí encantado, y yo le pedí que me incluyera en un proyecto y lo hizo, aunque después no llegara a buen puerto por cosas ajenas a nosotros.

Pero como usuario de Buburja.info, no puedo tener la misma opinión. Aunque sus intenciones fueran las mejores (si entró en el foro a dar info. a la gente o si su intención final era reclutarlos para las cities (que al final parece que era lo segundo)), entró como un elefante en una chatarrería, a parte de una auto suficiencia de _pedid y se os dará, _que no me pareció lo correcto; desde el inicio dejé claro mi postura como forero, que no eran esas formas _de presentarse_ y a la postre creo que se ha visto de qué pie cojea cada uno.

Sí, evidentemente, tengo compras de mierda por todo el mundo, cuanto antes entras en un proyecto sin rumbo fijo, más ciego vas. Y sí, evidentemente, tengo parcelas en megaciudades, suyas y no suyas, en oasis y en Zigurat (su archi-enemigo). Vengo a jugar y no miro quien ha dicho qué o quién hace lo cual. Mi intención en este juego es jugar, y para ello, cuantas más parcelas tenga, al igual que cuantos más coches o más skins tienes en otros juegos, pues mejor. El problema surge cuando la gente quiere hacer carrera en un juego donde otros usuarios quieren simplemente jugar; cualquier opinión o postura en contra de ellos, automáticamente se convierte en el enemigo y persona _non grata_. Fruto de ello es que a mi usuario Ney's Land se le haya expulsado del Discord de expocity, oasis, Discord Español y a saber cual más, su tiempo le habrá costado. Si este es el nivel, comprendido. Ya me enseñaron a no insistir en donde no se permiten opiniones diferentes o simplemente no eres bienvenido por una persona que cuando le plazca hace todo lo que pueda para que te expulsen.

En fin, por mi parte zanjado queda este tema con un _ignore _que no tendré la suerte de leer.


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No me hagas recordarte que te llamaron la atención uno de los moderadores básicamente por no saber gestionar los comentarios nazis del canal de la comunidad en Discord . Por cierto, creo que aun está por que le contestes. Pero creo que por lo visto hiciste bomba de humo.



  Habiendo tantos burbujos en ese canal realmente crees que va a colar esa burda manipulación??

En fin... pongo por aquí el "incidente" y que cada uno saque sus conclusiones:

_
*Drogadikto*
me pregunto si existirá una ciudad nacional socialista

*zaider*
capas si
tambie anarquistas o con dictadura

*Kenan - O76OWLUYZ1*
Bastante asco da la política en Earth1 como para meterla en Earth2_


Y ahí se quedó el asunto, esos son "los comentarios nazis que no supe gestionar". Y eso que ni siquiera soy moderador en ese canal, ya me explicarás qué más tengo que hacer para "gestionar" esos comentarios, aparte de dar mi opinión 

No sé qué te habrá contado ese moderador porque nuestra conversación en privado fue muy respetuosa, nada que ver con tus impetuosas formas. En lugar de "llamarme la atención", como tú dices, se limitó a preguntarme si conocía a ese usuario, y no era el caso. Pero bueno, veo que me has metido en tu larga lista negra y ahora toca sacar trapos sucios. Supongo que no tardarás en echarme del canal como veo que has hecho con Ney's y con los de Zigurat. Curiosa manera esa de unir a la comunidad española, enhorabuena. Mira que yo soy el único que te ha defendido por aquí, pero ahora empieza a cuadrarme todo lo que me han dicho de ti, tanto en Burbuja como en Discord. Lo dicho: háztelo mirar.

P.D.: Por cierto, ya que sacas el tema de los moderadores... te han quitado ya el baneo que te pusieron el sábado noche por amenazar con "romperle los piños" a un moderador del General??


----------



## talosweb (23 Mar 2021)

Juegos online, “himbersiones”, profesión...

Son 3 hábitats tannnn diferentes... y por contra, ninguno define a la persona que hay detrás del teclado. En cada uno de esos 3 hábitats puedes adoptar un perfil que no se tiene por qué corresponder con tu propia forma de ser. En función de gustos, preferencias o de tu propia libertad financiera, puedes permitirte “elegir” un perfil...

En cambio, para mí hay un hecho del que uno no puede desligarse como persona, y no es otro que *las formas* con las que te diriges a los demás, en cuanto a manera de expresarse dentro de un foro de comunicación como puede ser Burbuja, Discord, Youtube, una cena con amigos, etc..., Estas formas, me parecen un aspecto muy revelador de la personalidad de un individuo, y no tanto en relación a la expresión escrita o incluso el contenido, si no al “saber estar”.

Hay que saber ser y estar... en Burbuja, en Discord, y en tu casa con tu familia...

Aún así, en Burbuja desde luego habitamos fauna de todo tipo y pelaje, pero en una cosa con la que estoy de acuerdo con otro forero destacado en este hilo (de las pocas) es que aquí nadie te va a banear como al parecer ocurre en Discord (si la lías gorda lo mismo tu IP acaba en manos de la AEPD, pero sin acritud  ), y la prueba, @mulleixion, es que has tenido roces con mucha parte del personal y aquí sigues 

Y digo todo esto porque dentro de todo este Sálvame Deluxe que te has montado, hay 2 detalles que me han sorprendido sobremanera: La mención a no sé qué mensaje de Kartal en Discord (nazi?) le conllevó una amenaza por lo que tú mismo cuentas; y lo que nuestro forero Jebediah acaba de contar también. Hablando mal y en castizo... ¿Tuvisteis Los Santos Huevos de expulsar a alguien del Discord, dijera lo que dijera? Voy a darle por segunda vez la razón a otro forero (sin que sirva de precedente) y coincidir con él en que quizás el canal ese que os habéis montado no sea el sitio más adecuado para que estemos los adultos. Que los que tenemos pelos en aquella zona ya tenemos una edad para ciertas tonterías...

Y no te voy a criticar por usas tus formas, que obviamente no comparto, pero como te decía antes, te están dejando en evidencia como persona detrás de ese teclado. Y ojo, aún así, libre eres de seguir virtiéndolas. 

Para otro momento hablamos si quieres de motivaciones para estar en E2, aspiraciones individuales, de inversiones en otros activos financieros y no financieros, logros profesionales y del sexo de los ángeles si es preciso. Eso sí, dejándonos de soberbias y narcisismos innecesarios


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> hay 2 detalles que me han sorprendido sobremanera: *La mención a no sé qué mensaje de Kartal en Discord (nazi?)* le conllevó una amenaza por lo que tú mismo cuentas; y lo que nuestro forero Jebediah acaba de contar también. Hablando mal y en castizo... ¿Tuvisteis Los Santos Huevos de expulsar a alguien del Discord, dijera lo que dijera?



Ya he explicado el incidente en mi comentario anterior. Tal como mencionaba el tema daba la impresión de que era yo el que había puesto mensajes nazis en el Discord y ya ves tú qué diferente resulta que era la cosa. Yo de nazi tengo poco, de hecho la bandera que uso actualmente para mis parcelas en Earth2 es la de Israel. 

Credibilidad al nivel de:
- "Tenemos 14.000 tiles aseguradas en UAE!!!"
- "Seguro que "aseguradas", John? Pero si lo del sábado puede ser un caos..."
- "Sí sí, aseguradísimas.... tenemos tropecientos inversores que van a meter miles de pavos cada uno..."

Y el resto es historia...


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Juegos online, “himbersiones”, profesión...
> 
> Son 3 hábitats tannnn diferentes... y por contra, ninguno define a la persona que hay detrás del teclado. En cada uno de esos 3 hábitats puedes adoptar un perfil que no se tiene por qué corresponder con tu propia forma de ser. En función de gustos, preferencias o de tu propia libertad financiera, puedes permitirte “elegir” un perfil...
> 
> ...




Será quizás los numerosos reportes que recibimos en Discord de las conversaciones que múltiples usuarios tenéis en el canal de #Villaburbuja , con aspectos tan delicados como dictaduras , campos de exterminio , nazismo y comunismo , cosas no tolerables en el Discord oficial y que tampoco lo harán en el español. 

De hecho eso no es Villaburbuja. Ni tiene las mismas normas que aquí. Por lo que las cosas que muchos nos permitimos aquí , no se verán allí. 

Ney fue uno de esos usuarios que entró en el proyecto de Dubai cuando Zigurat también estaba dentro. Cuando el proyecto se canceló en un primer momento , con su "alias" aquí se dedicó a echar mierda o insultarme con total libertad. 

Al yo enterarme de quién era en el juego , le di igualmente total libertad , pero cómo le ha gustado seguir con su práctica anónima de vaciles e insultos ha sido baneado . Ni el ni cualquier otro es un imprescindible en la comunidad y cualquiera que confunda las reglas de este foro y el canal de Discord está totalmente equivocado y como tal tras incumplir las normas se le revocarán los permisos de acceso a la comunidad. 

¿ Quereis anarquía y decir lo que os salga de los huevos ? Perfecto. Welcome to Villa Burbuja foro sin baneos. Allá no. Y mucho menos me va a venir el espía de turno a insultar , vacilar o decirme que doy falsa información sin prueba alguna por aquí con un alias distinto en Discord y pensar que tanto en uno como en otro se va a ir de rositas. No si yo puedo evitarlo. Los Trolls aquí , allá no. 

Respecto a ti @Kartal , tanto tú como los que a ti te sigan , me da lo mismo . Sois igualmente libres de marcharos . Como digo , no hay ningún imprescindible. El canal de Villaburbuja se abrió y tú eras el encargado de su inauguración y de su puesta a punto. Tu mismo has sido portavoz en el canal , por lo que si no sabes cuidar lo que se dice por tu parte o por parte de los componentes que acaecen a Villa Burbuja , si , también es problema tuyo. No veréis ninguna conversación de ese pelo en el resto de canales de megaciudades , los cuales sirven para dar información de las mismas y como mucho para contestar dudas o solucionar determinados problemas en ellas. 


Si queréis hablar de políticas de implantación que aquí no sabemos ni si existirán y dar rienda suelta a vuestros sentimiento anarquista o dictatorial ese no es el lugar.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ya he explicado el incidente en mi comentario anterior. Tal como mencionaba el tema daba la impresión de que era yo el que había puesto mensajes nazis en el Discord y ya ves tú qué diferente resulta que era la cosa. Yo de nazi tengo poco, de hecho la bandera que uso actualmente para mis parcelas en Earth2 es la de Israel.
> 
> *Credibilidad al nivel de:
> - "Tenemos 14.000 tiles aseguradas en UAE!!!"
> ...



Y tu caos estaba basado en que la gente se pisaria las compras no en que repentinamente se cayesen los servidores y directamente no permitiese ni comprar. Nuestras compras estaban aseguradas ya que todos teníamos nuestras pestañas marcadas sin pisarnos ninguno. A unos les entro la compra y a otros no. 

Lógicamente eso se escapa de cualquier lógica de posición y de coordinación por parte nuestra, pero prefieres jugar la única baza que tienes a mano en cuanto a credibilidad.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues sí, soy Ney's Land.
> 
> Me parecía mucho más interesante mantener separadas esta cuenta de Burbuja y la cuenta de Earth 2, por que son dos cosas bien distintas y por que manteniendo el anonimato de Ney's Land se conseguía un poco de intriga para animar a la gente; a parte, si desde ese anonimato podía echar una mano a la gente usando sus códigos o aportando en la Villa del foro, pues mejor que mejor, que aunque esté situado en la mierda, éramos felices, y con un ambiente en el hilo que en pocos sitios he visto. Así que, gracias por inmiscuirte en mis asuntos y chafarme la ilusión de poder hacer algo bueno con mi usuario.
> 
> ...





Muy pronto se os olvidan aquí a los usuarios las mierdas que decís de los demás me parece a mí. 

Bueno a ti y a otros tantos que dicen que crítico las compras de los demás... Pero claro... Veo que aquí adoptais el lema de " Página de hilo pasado , hilo olvidado " . 


Yo es que me acuerdo de todo. Incluido de tus comentarios muy poco respetuosos no solo hacia mi sin contar los vaciles o insultos. 


Ahora te la llevas caliente para casa. 


Venga majo. Lecciones a otro.


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Nuestras compras estaban aseguradas ya que todos teníamos nuestras pestañas marcadas sin pisarnos ninguno. A unos les entro la compra y a otros no.


----------



## talosweb (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Muy pronto se os olvidan aquí a los usuarios las mierdas que decís de los demás me parece a mí.
> 
> Bueno a ti y a otros tantos que dicen que crítico las compras de los demás... Pero claro... Veo que aquí adoptais el lema de " Página de hilo pasado , hilo olvidado " .
> 
> ...



Solo por formarme una opinión, ¿este es el motivo por el que le baneais de un canal “oficial”?


----------



## antoniussss (23 Mar 2021)

El botón del ignore es la bendición, mis ojos no tienen que sufrir gilipolleces, puede dedicarse a "promover" en forocarros, que es la fauna apropiada para ser prepotente y porqueyolovalgo.

Os lo recomiendo.


----------



## Remero (23 Mar 2021)

Me espero al audiolibro de vuestras movidas del discord ese que aún no se ni lo que es.


----------



## antoniussss (23 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> El botón del ignore es la bendición, mis ojos no tienen que sufrir gilipolleces, puede dedicarse a "promover" en forocarros, que es la fauna apropiada para ser prepotente y porqueyolovalgo.
> 
> Os lo recomiendo.



Y lo digo porque desde el minuto 1 se veía a la legua que ese señor, el "innombrable" solo era un Comunity Manager para que unos poquitos se han juntado, salieran con muchos beneficios convenciendo a la peña de los milagros de las "megacitys".

Claro, si a la demanda la canalizas a la "unica oferta" que se publicita, los que han comprado primero miles y miles de tiles salen beneficiados, como pasaba con la megacity de Emiratos Arabes, primero los "listos" pillan las Tiles iniciales y baratas y luego la plebe "Bajo la excusa de.... para que nadie nos pise no se qué".

Con el incidente del otro día, los "listos" tardaron en comprar, luego ya el día siguiente se publicita......

Y todo esto bajo la puta evidencia de que a día de hoy NO SE SABE UNA PUTA MIERDA, y no parece a simple vista que tengan que comprar "antes" y organizar....... Comprar barato, vender caro, un clásico.

Y lo podéis haber comprobado en este hilo, que todo aquel que no quisiera saber nada de su Megacity le ha atacado con uñas y dientes y tolais, porque su objetivo, es el unico objetivo por el que está aquí, al igual que un chiringuito financiero capta a pardillos con lenguaje duro y menosprecios.


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Solo por formarme una opinión, ¿este es el motivo por el que le baneais de un canal “oficial”?



Se ve que eso es mucho más grave que las amenazas violentas a un moderador oficial de Earth2, porque eso prefiere obviarlo...


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Solo por formarme una opinión, ¿este es el motivo por el que le baneais de un canal “oficial”?



Atendiendo absolutamente a TODAS todo el tiempo , unos cuantos ya estarían baneados y aún así tan solo los tenemos en lista.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Se ve que eso es mucho más grave que las amenazas violentas a un moderador oficial de Earth2, porque eso prefiere obviarlo...



 A Lucas ? A ver si al final vas a ser otro Don quijote , sigue las conversaciones del día siguiente. Yo me hablo y me llevo bien con todos los moderadores , si, todos. Dentro y fuera del general. XDD 

De hecho ese mismo día estaba con alguno que otro por privado e hicimos una apuesta al respecto de si me banearia 24 h o solo sería un warning. 

Lucas es uno de los mods más antiguos de E2. 


Prueba otra vez tío.... XD . Todos los días reporto cuentas de bots , pase todas las conversaciones de E2theboss para que lo baneasen de por vida ... Incluso cosas que ni siquiera sabes y que tampoco tengo por qué contarte. Sigue en tu "burbuja" va.


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Atendiendo absolutamente a TODAS todo el tiempo , unos cuantos ya estarían baneados y aún así tan solo los tenemos en lista.



Es gracioso porque si se aplicaran estrictamente esas normas en Burbuja tampoco habrías durado mucho en este hilo


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> A Lucas ? A ver si al final vas a ser otro Don quijote , sigue las conversaciones del día siguiente. Yo me hablo y me llevo bien con todos los moderadores , si, todos. Dentro y fuera del general. XDD
> 
> De hecho ese mismo día estaba con alguno que otro por privado e hicimos una apuesta al respecto de si me banearia 24 h o solo sería un warning.
> 
> ...



Pero si tan bien te llevas con él para qué lo amenazas en público con romperle los piños? 

O es que te llevas con él tan bien como te llevabas con Hugo, Tileless, Ney's... o conmigo mismo hasta hace unas horas?


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Es gracioso porque si se aplicaran estrictamente esas normas en Burbuja tampoco habrías durado mucho en este hilo




Exactamente. Pero por lo visto aquí no se aplica ninguna . Por eso todos decimos lo que nos sale verdad ?


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Aficionados...
> Me postulo al galardón "baldosa de oro" al mejor inversor del año.
> 
> 
> ...




Buenas Desmond ! Los moderadores no forman parte del equipo de desarrollo . Son jugadores y moderadores voluntarios. Lo tienen permitido


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Exactamente. Pero por lo visto aquí no se aplica ninguna . Por eso todos decimos lo que nos sale verdad ?



Exacto, aquí nos hablamos a la cara, no somos chivatos cobardes que van guardando conversaciones privadas para sacarlas a la luz cuando les interesa.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Exacto, aquí nos hablamos a la cara, no somos chivatos cobardes que van guardando conversaciones privadas para sacarlas a la luz cuando les interesa.





Cry me a river


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Exacto, aquí nos hablamos a la cara, no somos chivatos cobardes que van guardando conversaciones privadas para sacarlas a la luz cuando les interesa.




Pero estas seguro ? Preguntales a tus amigos a ver porque Tileless le llama por teléfono por Telegram a un usuario directamente para decirle que le iba a reventar la cabeza. 


Jajajajajaja


----------



## talosweb (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Atendiendo absolutamente a TODAS todo el tiempo , unos cuantos ya estarían baneados y aún así tan solo los tenemos en lista.



Pero vamos a ver... alguien se cisca en tu parentela aquí en Burbija y lo expulsáis del Discor?? una vulgar vendeta?? Seguro que lo estoy entendiendo mal...


----------



## Desmond Humes (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> pase todas las conversaciones de E2theboss para que lo baneasen de por vida



Que tipo tan raro... se pasea a menudo por discord soltando perlitas en modo pasivo-agresivo, ha debido haber buen salseo ahí.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Perlita 1


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Perlita 2.

Tu amigo Tileless @Kartal . Uno de los mejores baneos que me he currado . 


Ahora para seguir tirando del carrito , hablan a nuestros fundadores con más cash para ver si les compran algo en Zigu jajaja


----------



## talosweb (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Perlita 1



Eso aquí es un buenos días!!! XDDD Y el contexto?? Y que conste que no tengo el placer de conocer a este señor


----------



## danteael (23 Mar 2021)

¿Sabemos ya quién la tiene más grande? Hay quien no se baja del carro aunque vaya cuesta abajo y en llamas.


----------



## Visrul (23 Mar 2021)

Joer @mulleixion, ¿no crees que te estás pasando un poco?
Es que parece que saltas por todo o no aguantas ninguna crítica o comentario (algunos no son ni siquiera críticas).
Con Jebediah creo que te has pasado un montón. No venía a cuento decir lo que dijiste. Además incluso recuerdo hace unos días en el Discord que le estabas pidiendo que te parcelase zonas en alguna Megacity vuestra si no me equivoco. ¿Después que le pidas ese favor de gastar sus cuartos para parcelar se la armas? No tiene sentido...


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

danteael dijo:


> ¿Sabemos ya quién la tiene más grande? Hay quien no se baja del carro aunque vaya cuesta abajo y en llamas.



Por lo visto gana el que muestre más capturas de pantalla de terceras personas sacadas de contexto


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Joer @mulleixion, ¿no crees que te estás pasando un poco?
> Es que parece que saltas por todo o no aguantas ninguna crítica o comentario (algunos no son ni siquiera críticas).
> Con Jebediah creo que te has pasado un montón. No venía a cuento decir lo que dijiste. Además incluso recuerdo hace unos días en el Discord que le estabas pidiendo que te parcelase zonas en alguna Megacity vuestra si no me equivoco. ¿Después que le pidas ese favor de gastar sus cuartos para parcelar se la armas? No tiene sentido...



Por el interés te quiero Andrés... y si no pues difama que algo queda...


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Por lo visto gana el que muestre más capturas de pantalla de terceras personas sacadas de contexto



El contexto : 

Tileless convence al dueño del canal de Telegram para que le pase a administrador. 


Dice llamarle al canal Earth 2 España. 


Si hablas algo que no sea Zigurat a los nuevos usuarios los banea de Telegram . 

Yo fui el primero de una larga lista. 

Igual que la llamada por teléfono a un usuario desconocido 

O invitarme a un 1vs1 sacadisima de contexto si señor. Jajajajajaja


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> El contexto :
> 
> Tileless convence al dueño del canal de Telegram para que le pase a administrador.
> 
> ...



Pues yo estoy en ese grupo de Telegram y se habla de todo. Igual te banearon por otro motivo, habría que preguntarle a Tileless para escuchar su versión.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Joer @mulleixion, ¿no crees que te estás pasando un poco?
> Es que parece que saltas por todo o no aguantas ninguna crítica o comentario (algunos no son ni siquiera críticas).
> Con Jebediah creo que te has pasado un montón. No venía a cuento decir lo que dijiste. Además incluso recuerdo hace unos días en el Discord que le estabas pidiendo que te parcelase zonas en alguna Megacity vuestra si no me equivoco. ¿Después que le pidas ese favor de gastar sus cuartos para parcelar se la armas? No tiene sentido...




Claro. Mientras en Discord era Ney el simpático por aquí me insultaba o vacilaba hasta día de hoy. 

Vaya que , los trolls llega un momento que los limpio fácil. Aquí seguirán en libertad , allá hay normas. 

No me tiembla el dedo del ban por mucha net que pueda tener uno. Para que veas el interes que tengo , eso sin contar que apenas tenía inversión en las megaciudades que tenemos entre unos cuantos. Por lo que interes... Por mi como si las vende. Como @Kartal . Es lo típico de : Me enfado , no respiro y vendo lo que tengo en tu megaciudad para que te jodas. Pero lo mejor es que se lo compraran sin tardar mucho porque lo que ellos desean despreciar otros saben que es buena inversión. 

Cero problemas.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues yo estoy en ese grupo de Telegram y se habla de todo. Igual te banearon por otro motivo, habría que preguntarle a Tileless para escuchar su versión.




Vale pregúntale por los más de 11 usuarios baneados que no le gustaban sus prácticas de monopolio. O de engañar a los usuarios aprovechando pumps para decir que es que se estaba descontrolando aquello !


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

Estaría interesarte ver esas negociaciones:

- "En la Plaza sin camiseta venga!!"

- "Voy a romperte los piños, Lukas"

- "Cry me a river, tolai tolai..."


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 606255
> 
> 
> Estaría interesarte ver esas negociaciones:
> ...




Cuando haces cosas como estas que ya directamente pretendes ir a lo personal , a pesar de que el perfil de Our Team sea público ya es cuando te llevas el baneo automático . 

Para que lo disfrutes amigo.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 606255
> 
> 
> Estaría interesarte ver esas negociaciones:
> ...




Añade la del parque de los patos, por cierto XD


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Cuando haces cosas como estas que ya directamente pretendes ir a lo personal , a pesar de que el perfil de Our Team sea público ya es cuando te llevas el baneo automático .
> 
> Para que lo disfrutes amigo.



Lo que no hace otra cosa que confirmar lo que venimos hablando...


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Lo que no hace otra cosa que confirmar lo que venimos hablando...



Exactamente. Cuando te pasas de listo pretendiendo que no haya consecuencias al respecto y más sin ni siquiera dar la cara te acaban ocurriendo cosas como estas . 


Disfruta lo votado.


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Exactamente. Cuando te pasas de listo pretendiendo que no haya consecuencias al respecto y más sin ni siquiera dar la cara te acaban ocurriendo cosas como estas .
> 
> 
> Disfruta lo votado.



Suerte en tu vida personal, la vas a necesitar.


----------



## talosweb (23 Mar 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Suerte en tu vida personal, la vas a necesitar.



Pobrecito.... XD . Como te dije : 

Cry me a river


----------



## talosweb (23 Mar 2021)

A ver, que ando un poco torpe... se hace así???




Creo que está bien hecho. Si no se ha ejecutado correctamente ya me dices y te digo algo que no te mole y ya me baneas y tal


----------



## talosweb (23 Mar 2021)

Menudo RRPP


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pobrecito.... XD . Como te dije :
> 
> Cry me a river



Por cierto, ¿sigues trabajando en Landaben?

Igual podemos quedar un día, nos tomamos un café y lo hablamos. Pero con camiseta, eh? No homo


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿sigues trabajando en Landaben?
> 
> Igual podemos quedar un día, nos tomamos un café y lo hablamos. Pero con camiseta, eh? No homo


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> A ver, que ando un poco torpe... se hace así???
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 606286
> 
> ...



Acabo de hacer lo mismo con el servidor de Expo City. Habrá que decirle al resto del equipo que se busquen a otro para promocionar el proyecto.


P.D.: Molinillos, deja de comer palomitas que te vas a atragantar...


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Acabo de hacer lo mismo con el servidor de Expo City. Habrá que decirle al resto del equipo que se busquen a otro para promocionar el proyecto.
> 
> 
> P.D.: Molinillos, deja de comer palomitas que te vas a atragantar...




Díselo todo hombre !


----------



## talosweb (23 Mar 2021)

No es que me emocione Discord. El oficial, en inglés, lo sigo por los anuncios, pero en español está este otro que lo mismo no son tan vengativos:


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Díselo todo hombre !



Menuda novedad que traes, es lo mismo que le he dicho aquí una y otra vez 

Venga, sigue buscando trapos sucios, nosotros seguiremos haciéndote un CSI Pamplona a ver qué rascamos de tu entorno...


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Menuda novedad que traes, es lo mismo que le he dicho aquí una y otra vez
> 
> Venga, sigue buscando trapos sucios, nosotros seguiremos haciéndote un CSI Pamplona a ver qué rascamos de tu entorno...



Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajja triste


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> No es que me emocione Discord. El oficial, en inglés, lo sigo por los anuncios, pero en español está este otro que lo mismo no son tan vengativos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 606301



Y en ese tenemos canal propio de Villa Burbuja 

De ahí pocas capturas podrá sacar elevenishacked porque le dieron la patada.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Y en ese tenemos canal propio de Villa Burbuja
> 
> De ahí pocas capturas podrá sacar elevenishacked porque le dieron la patada.




Otra mentira más. Joe macho , si es que te has unido al dream team y ya se notan las costumbres.


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajja triste



Triste es seguir en un hilo donde te calaron desde el primer día y no caes bien a nadie. Eres un attention whore de manual.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Triste es seguir en un hilo donde te calaron desde el primer día y no caes bien a nadie. Eres un attention whore de manual.



Pobre wannabe


----------



## TALAMELOT (23 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues sí, soy Ney's Land.
> 
> Me parecía mucho más interesante mantener separadas esta cuenta de Burbuja y la cuenta de Earth 2, por que son dos cosas bien distintas y por que manteniendo el anonimato de Ney's Land se conseguía un poco de intriga para animar a la gente; a parte, si desde ese anonimato podía echar una mano a la gente usando sus códigos o aportando en la Villa del foro, pues mejor que mejor, que aunque esté situado en la mierda, éramos felices, y con un ambiente en el hilo que en pocos sitios he visto. Así que, gracias por inmiscuirte en mis asuntos y chafarme la ilusión de poder hacer algo bueno con mi usuario.
> 
> ...



No te preocupes vas a seguir siendo nuestro ídolo, pero si que ha chafado parte del encanto de no saber quién era, como chafa este hilo siempre


----------



## TALAMELOT (23 Mar 2021)

En resumen, yo creía que el discord era de jóvenes veinteañeros como mi hijo, y resulta que es de preadolescentes empezando a hormonar. 
Espero que los desarrolladores no tengan nada que ver, cualquiera invierte en tanta basura


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pobre wannabe



Hasta nunca Mr. Me

_Mode ignore on_


----------



## antoniussss (23 Mar 2021)

Ni idea que estará poniendo, pero tiene bemoles intentarse vender como promotor de grandes inversores y no convencer ni a 5 gilipollas retrasados y ludópatas de un foro de mierda, como para manejar negociaciones "más importantes".


----------



## TALAMELOT (23 Mar 2021)

Si hicierais caso a vuestros mayores, ya os dijimos que VB en Burbuja.info y el que quiera megamierdacitys al discord a ver quien la tiene más larga


----------



## GeniusForce (24 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues sí, soy Ney's Land.
> 
> Me parecía mucho más interesante mantener separadas esta cuenta de Burbuja y la cuenta de Earth 2, por que son dos cosas bien distintas y por que manteniendo el anonimato de Ney's Land se conseguía un poco de intriga para animar a la gente; a parte, si desde ese anonimato podía echar una mano a la gente usando sus códigos o aportando en la Villa del foro, pues mejor que mejor, que aunque esté situado en la mierda, éramos felices, y con un ambiente en el hilo que en pocos sitios he visto. Así que, gracias por inmiscuirte en mis asuntos y chafarme la ilusión de poder hacer algo bueno con mi usuario.
> 
> ...



En su momento le di las gracias a un extraño y misterioso _Ney's Land_ por un referido que me hizo, hoy ya sabiendo quien eres te las doy a ti. 
Bonita historia, pena que te la hayan estropeado.


----------



## Kartal (24 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ni idea que estará poniendo, pero tiene bemoles intentarse vender como promotor de grandes inversores y no convencer ni a 5 gilipollas retrasados y ludópatas de un foro de mierda, como para manejar negociaciones "más importantes".



Al final lo he puesto yo también en el ignore. No te has perdido mucho en realidad, ha traído más capturas de pantallas fuera de contexto para intentar dejar mal a sus ex-colegas pero con cada mensaje que posteaba caía más bajo él mismo.

Ya es mala pata que con toda la gente noble que hay en Navarra nos haya tocado el motivao este...


----------



## Desmond Humes (24 Mar 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Si hicierais caso a vuestros mayores, ya os dijimos que VB en Burbuja.info y el que quiera megamierdacitys al discord a ver quien la tiene más larga




Yo creo que deberías darle una oportunidad al discord oficial al menos.
No necesitas postear nada, puedes estar lurkeando y ver lo que se cuece y cuales son las secciones que te interesan y las que no.
En realidad... la gente, el juego, se está viviendo allí, no en Twitter, ni Facebook ni en foros.

Para quien no mire mucho por esto, no le va a decir nada. Pero para los que tienen más interés, es imprescindible


----------



## BigJoe (24 Mar 2021)

@Silverado72 ¿Le sigues defendiendo?


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2021)

Vaya. Veo que están ustedes cada día mejor organizados....
Parece que la experiencia sí significa algo al final... ¿eh?

Recuerden lo que dijo el gran BB King: "_aquello que aprendes, ya no te lo puede robar nadie_".
Espero que hayan aprendido algo que ya nadie les pueda robar.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 606255
> 
> 
> Estaría interesarte ver esas negociaciones:
> ...




Pero si ni siquiera sabe diferenciar una bola del mundo de un modelo tridimensional de la orografía de la Tierra...
De eso el resto del foro no ha dicho nada... pero la metida de pata de lo de la bola (está unas pocas páginas atrás)* invalida* cualquier cosa que este experto pueda llegar a decir.

Les daré un consejo gratis: si REALMENTE quieren organizar Villa Burbuja... búsquense a alguien aburrido, búsquense a un hombre *GRIS MARENGO*. Búsquense a un ingeniero (hay muchos en el foro), o a un notario, o a un contable... a alguien acostumbrado a trabajar con precisión y en plazo.
Si se ponen en manos de milenialls, professional gamers, influencers y demás morralla... no llegarán a nada.

_Long career as a professional gamer._.. lo que hay que leer.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Al final lo he puesto yo también en el ignore. No te has perdido mucho en realidad, ha traído más capturas de pantallas fuera de contexto para intentar dejar mal a sus ex-colegas pero con cada mensaje que posteaba caía más bajo él mismo.
> 
> Ya es mala pata que con toda la gente noble que hay en Navarra nos haya tocado el motivao este...



Todos los memes y los gifs son foticos fuera de contexto y usted las usa con profusión.

Ustedes no usan las fotos para ILUSTRAR algo, sino para CAMUFLAR algo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Por lo visto gana el que muestre más capturas de pantalla de terceras personas sacadas de contexto



Capturas de pantalla o canciones... ¿eh? Sólo puntualizo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues sí, soy Ney's Land.
> 
> Me parecía mucho más interesante mantener separadas esta cuenta de Burbuja y la cuenta de Earth 2, por que son dos cosas bien distintas y por que manteniendo el anonimato de Ney's Land se conseguía un poco de intriga para animar a la gente; a parte, si desde ese anonimato podía echar una mano a la gente usando sus códigos o aportando en la Villa del foro, pues mejor que mejor, que aunque esté situado en la mierda, éramos felices, y con un ambiente en el hilo que en pocos sitios he visto. Así que, gracias por inmiscuirte en mis asuntos y chafarme la ilusión de poder hacer algo bueno con mi usuario.
> 
> ...



Coño.... Pues yo le debo dinero a usted, por la cantidad de referidos que me ha dedicado...

En primer lugar: GRACIAS.

En segundo lugar: ¿Cómo puedo devolverle el favor, Señor Jebediah? Para mí es MUY importante ser agradecido con la gente que se porta bien conmigo. Es uno de los pilares básicos de mi personalidad.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Me espero al audiolibro de vuestras movidas del discord ese que aún no se ni lo que es.




Es una plataforma de chat muy famosa entre milenials.
En general se banea mucho siempre... no sólo con este tema, sino con todos. Es famosa por eso, por ser "endogámica"...

Cada vez que tienen una idea para vender churros, o cualquier otra movida, se juntan allí.

Todas las movidas de criptoproyectos churreros que ha habido estos años, se cocinan allí.


----------



## Kartal (24 Mar 2021)

Si alguno de vosotros no le tiene fobia al Discord y desea tener un lugar alternativo para estar en contacto con los burbujos que andamos por ahí (que cada día somos más), estamos usando un canal propio de Villa Burbuja dentro del servidor de la comunidad hispana de Earth2. Dejo por aquí una invitación para el que esté interesado:

Earth2 España - Discord

P.D.: Ni siquiera es necesario descargarse la aplicación, se puede usar con el navegador.


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Si alguno de vosotros no le tiene fobia al Discord y desea tener un lugar alternativo para estar en contacto con los burbujos que andamos por ahí (que cada día somos más), estamos usando un canal propio de Villa Burbuja dentro del servidor de la comunidad hispana de Earth2. Dejo por aquí una invitación para el que esté interesado:
> 
> Earth2 España - Discord
> 
> P.D.: Ni siquiera es necesario descargarse la aplicación, se puede usar con el navegador.



Uff yo no tengo tiempo. De momento mejor aqui.


----------



## Silverado72 (24 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> @Silverado72 ¿Le sigues defendiendo?



Ni quito ni pongo rey. El ignore esta para algo cuando los comentarios se hacen hirientes.

Noto mucha susceptibilidad y modos rudos que no vienen a cuento. Hay tendencia a construir demasiados castillos en el aire, cuando el propio juego no sabemos por donde va a tirar. 

Discusiones sobre como vender la piel del oso antes de cazarlo. Objetivos particulares encubiertos de buenrollismo que se transforman en sequedad a la menor contrariedad.

Despues del caos de Emiratos, dos cosas. El juego es popular, pero los desarrolladores no son infalibles.

De momento el mecanismo de simulador inmobiliario de E2 me ha entretenido, pero considero que ya gaste bastante.

Mantengo las propiedades que tengo, pero vendí algunas marginales. Permanezco a la expectativa de las nuevas medidas de Essence, retirada de fondos por tarjeta de crédito, etc, que se han anunciado. Aumentaran la jugabilidad y la confianza en el proyecto si se ponen en marcha.

Saludos a todos villaburbujistas.


----------



## AK2 (24 Mar 2021)

Madre mía... este salseo supera a lo de Rocío Carrasco en giros argumentales jajajaja... 24 horas han pasado desde la última vez que entré y me encuentro con 8 páginas de salseo jejejeje


----------



## Kartal (24 Mar 2021)

Si alguien se quedó con las ganas de pillar parcelas a buen precio en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos y poder así asegurarse petróleo para las fases posteriores, os dejo algunas que pude pillar el sábado noche y que he puesto a la venta con descuento. Debido a las numerosas compras estos días a veces se bumpea, por eso fijaos siempre en New Land Value para saber su precio actual real:

90 Tiles - UAE

110 Tiles - UAE

121 Tiles - UAE 

90 Tiles - UAE

132 Tiles - UAE

Si eres ciudadano de Villa Burbuja haz una puja por 0,65 la tile y te la aceptaré.


----------



## Carlos1 (24 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Si alguno de vosotros no le tiene fobia al Discord y desea tener un lugar alternativo para estar en contacto con los burbujos que andamos por ahí (que cada día somos más), estamos usando un canal propio de Villa Burbuja dentro del servidor de la comunidad hispana de Earth2. Dejo por aquí una invitación para el que esté interesado:
> 
> Earth2 España - Discord
> 
> P.D.: Ni siquiera es necesario descargarse la aplicación, se puede usar con el navegador.




De fobia al DISCORD nada, al contrario, si das con el salón correcto aprendes muchísimo y te ayudan. En Discord de criptos llevaré unos 3 años y van de perlas, mucha aportación y buen rollo, lógicamente siempre hay algún macarra que acaba baneado, pero es lo normal entre tantos usuarios.


----------



## Carlos1 (24 Mar 2021)

Este hilo por desgracia va cogiendo un rumbo no deseado, culebrones infantiles, quién la tiene más grande, mi inversión es mejor que la tuya, y bla bla bla. Muxeillion deberías echar un poco el freno pero ya no por engordar más la bola, sino por un tema económico, necesitas atraer gente para tus proyectos, y un RRPP en condiciones tiene que tener 5 % de sangre en las venas y el restante 95% de horchata, si entras en conflictos personales ya el nivel baja muchísimo, si no hay seriedad no entrará el dinero gordo, da igual que las "ballenas" de Earth 2 metan 10 mi pavos ahora mismo en la megaciudad de turno, eso es caderilla si el juego se desarrolla y entren los verdaderos amos con sus dólares.

A ver si subimos un poco el nivel para que la gente nueva no salga espantada, y recordad que no todos tenemos menos de 30 años por aquí, ya peinamos alguna cana, y todo este tomate aburre bastante, cansa muchísimo, no aporta nada, etc, etc.

Lo digo por ti y por todos a los que les va la marcha.

Un beso.


----------



## BigJoe (24 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Este hilo por desgracia va cogiendo un rumbo no deseado, culebrones infantiles, quién la tiene más grande, mi inversión es mejor que la tuya, y bla bla bla. Muxeillion deberías echar un poco el freno pero ya no por engordar más la bola, sino por un tema económico, necesitas atraer gente para tus proyectos, y un RRPP en condiciones tiene que tener 5 % de sangre en las venas y el restante 95% de horchata, si entras en conflictos personales ya el nivel baja muchísimo, si no hay seriedad no entrará el dinero gordo, da igual que las "ballenas" de Earth 2 metan 10 mi pavos ahora mismo en la megaciudad de turno, eso es caderilla si el juego se desarrolla y entren los verdaderos amos con sus dólares.
> 
> A ver si subimos un poco el nivel para que la gente nueva no salga espantada, y recordad que no todos tenemos menos de 30 años por aquí, ya peinamos alguna cana, y todo este tomate aburre bastante, cansa muchísimo, no aporta nada, etc, etc.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo muy claro el momento exacto y con la llegada de quien este hilo ha termiando así, como dicen arriba shur lo mejor es ignorar (pero con lo activo que está a ratos, ignorarle es no enterarte de nada=


----------



## Carlos1 (24 Mar 2021)

En cuanto a Earth2, sería un puntazo que afinaran el Marketplace, cambiar totalmente su apariencia, meterle gráfica, herramientas de curvas, rangos de tiempo, libros de órdenes, etc,. Eso atraería a más gente aún, creo yo.
Aún esta todo muy nuevo, pero supongo que de aquí a un año será todo muy diferente.


----------



## Kartal (24 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Aún esta todo muy nuevo, pero supongo que de aquí a un año será todo muy diferente.



Ya en los próximos 6 meses van a cambiar muchas cosas. Para empezar, en cuanto implementen Essence y paulatinamente los diferentes recursos en nuestras parcelas, ya se pondrá la cosa más interesante y podremos ir tomando decisiones e ir adaptando nuestra estrategia, más allá de especular con la compra/venta de terrenos.

Y todavía falta el momento en el que empiecen a publicitar a saco E2 con youtubers y en redes sociales, ahí vendrá una gran oleada de usuarios, posiblemente mayor en número que la que entró en enero al volverse viral. Ahí el valor de nuestras parcelas pueden pegar un buen subidón, además del correspondiente LIT.

Patience, hold, hold, hold, keep calm and welcome to Bubbleville.


----------



## Kartal (24 Mar 2021)

Ya que hablamos de estrategia a corto/medio plazo, pego por aquí una traducción automática a un artículo que me ha parecido bastante interesante. Si preferís leerlo en inglés pongo también el enlace: What to do next on Earth2?


*
Así que tienes algo de dinero, pero ¿qué hacer después en Earth2?*

El verdadero problema de Earth2.io para mí es qué hacer con mis 1000 dólares. ¿Qué debo comprar? ¿Cómo enfocar una inversión teniendo en cuenta la información que tengo? 

Voy a hacer un razonamiento sobre la estrategia que creo que es una buena estrategia a considerar. 


En primer lugar, vamos a ver cuáles son *los hechos:*

La tierra nueva más barata en los países ya abiertos es de 0,422$ / Baldosa en el momento de escribir este artículo.
Ya tenemos colonias y megaciudades muy bien establecidas en todo el mundo.
EAU fue abierto y "consumido" como se esperaba. Soy consciente de las emociones y la frustración en torno al evento, incluso escribí sobre ello, y, a pesar de todo el alboroto, creo que no podría haber sido de otra manera. El interés por Earth2 es demasiado grande, la gente está desesperada por conseguir un nuevo terreno y, se esperan problemas técnicos cada vez que lanzan algo nuevo.
Sabemos que el precio aumenta con cada nuevo terreno que se compra.
Sabemos que lanzarán Essence y EPL reclamando en las próximas semanas
Sabemos que están revisando las propuestas de marketing de varias agencias para preparar sus campañas publicitarias.
Sabemos que empezarán a hacer publicidad después de que el lanzamiento de Essence sea estable. 


Ahora, veamos cuáles son *los **supuestos* que pueden tener un peso importante en la decisión de gastar los 1000 dólares:

Tendremos la Fase 2 lanzada este año con una economía de juego de complejidad básica a media. Wolfgang está trabajando en ello y sabemos que puede hacer unas mecánicas alucinantes en este sentido.
Tendremos la Esencia como primer recurso y todos los terrenos la generarán.
Podremos reclamar EPLs, lo que será algo increíble, pero no sabemos los casos de uso exactos para ello.
Podremos comprar Esencia si necesitamos más. Pero no sabemos cómo exactamente.
Con los precios aumentando exponencialmente con cada nuevo terreno vendido, el mercado parece ser un lugar muy importante para comprar propiedades, especialmente con los terrenos de Clase 1 completamente desaparecidos y los de Clase 2 casi desaparecidos para los países más importantes.
Tendremos las clases 1 a 5 como "clases altas" y tendremos una "clase base" para los terrenos con funciones específicas. Pero aún no sabemos los detalles de cómo funcionará la clase de terreno (excepto la LIT que obtenemos por las clases 1, 2 y 3 que poseemos).
Tenemos anuncios que probablemente se quedarán donde los usuarios podrán anunciar sus negocios E1 y E1. 
Teniendo en cuenta los hechos y las suposiciones, ¿cómo debo "analizar" una decisión de compra?
Me encontré en la situación de tener algunos créditos en mi cuenta y decidir comprar más. Al principio fue sencillo, porque, bueno, "voy a por unas parcelas en una megaciudad". Pero luego me di cuenta de que con el mismo presupuesto podía ir a comprar más parcelas en un país más barato. Entonces, la siguiente pregunta que me hice fue "¿por qué comprar nuevos terrenos en un país más barato si puedo comprar en el mercado el mismo número de baldosas, o más?". Y, finalmente, después de unas horas perdidas en el mercado, la última pregunta fue: "¿Pero en qué país debo comprar, ya que hay tantas buenas ofertas?".



Este es mi sencillo planteamiento de estrategia, estructurado en una serie de reglas basadas en los hechos y supuestos que he enumerado anteriormente.

*Los 5 **argument**os* fundamentales de mi estrategia:

Basado en las suposiciones, está claro que todo lo que Earth2.io lanzará en las próximas semanas y meses creará hype tanto para los jugadores existentes como para los nuevos.

Basado en el hecho de que empezarán a hacer publicidad de forma consistente, está claro que los nuevos jugadores se unirán y experimentarán el mismo hype que todos tuvimos cuando nos unimos por primera vez.

Dado que Earth2 contará con una agencia para llevar a cabo su campaña, está claro que la propuesta de venta única (USP, por sus siglas en inglés) se diseñará de forma que convenza a los nuevos usuarios para que compren a pesar del precio algo prohibitivo por ficha para unirse al juego.

Basándose en el hecho de que se confirma que las megaciudades son importantes en el juego, los nuevos usuarios tendrán interés en unirse a los demás usuarios en estos proyectos.

Basado en el hecho de que el precio es todavía bajo en muchos países (por debajo de 1 dólar por baldosa / por debajo de 100 dólares por 100 baldosas de propiedad) los nuevos usuarios comprarán nuevos terrenos sólo para tener su propio diseño o ubicación preferida asegurada en el mapa. 



*Los 5 pasos* para tener una decisión:

Hacer una lista con los 10 países más baratos en este momento.

Estimar el total de fichas en ese país usando el área del territorio en el mundo real.

Asegúrese de que todavía hay suficientes baldosas libres en ese país para ser compradas cuando los nuevos usuarios se unan, lo suficiente para triplicar el precio actual de las baldosas. Únete a AGV para aprender cómo. 

Comprueba el mercado y obtén las 5 mejores ofertas en cada uno de los 10 países que se ajustan a tu presupuesto

Compre la propiedad que apueste por sus necesidades (prefiero las propiedades que están cerca de otras propiedades. Aunque tengamos la posibilidad de cambiar las fichas en el futuro, no conocemos las reglas con exactitud, así que prefiero comprar cerca de otros jugadores. Si la propiedad está en una megaciudad, mejor aún).




Si quieres dejarme una propina, usa este código de descuento en tu próxima compra de tierra nueva: O76OWLUYZ1


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ya que hablamos de estrategia a corto/medio plazo, pego por aquí una traducción automática a un artículo que me ha parecido bastante interesante. Si preferís leerlo en inglés pongo también el enlace: What to do next on Earth2?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo que dice el autor de ese artículo son bobadas de aspirante a rico.

TODO el proyecto de E2 se basa en una idea: *un entorno 3D configurable*. Ese es el núcleo proteico del proyecto, y no la parte especulativa, que es un añadido.
Si no fuera por el 3D, E2 sería igual a los cientos de miles de proyectos especulativos-churreros que ahí por ahí. Lo que lo hace diferente, lo que lo hace ATRACTIVO, es el entorno 3D, no la parte especulativa del juego. De hecho, lo que permite el juego especulativo es la perspectiva del 3D.

Por desgracia, la mayor parte de jugadores, por lo que veo, no tienen interés en el 3D, sólo en la parte especulativa. El autor del artículo pertenece a este grupo, o eso parece. No pocos jugadores dicen que les da igual el 3D, que sólo quieren ganar dinero...

Pues resulta que TAMPOCO podrán ganar dinero si lo del 3D no funciona... porque el interés decaerá/desaparecerá y entonces todo serán pérdidas. La parte especulativa se HUNDE en el fango si el 3D no funciona.


Por ello, lo más honesto y garantista no es el Essence, ni el EPL, ni el Marketplace, ni la madre que los parió. Eso es trabajar en el añadido, no en el núcleo proteico del proyecto, que está sin resolver.

Si E2 fuera un empresa honesta, priorizaría el 3D antes que nada... pero parece que ya se han dado cuenta de que el MONOPOLY es lo que les supone un mayor ratio de dinero/esfuerzos... y a mí me parece que están DEJANDO DE LADO la promesa inicial, proteica, EMBRIONARIA del proyecto.

Deberían hacer el mundo vistable, aunque sólo sea en parte, aunque sea sin terraformar, ni construir, ni nada... y luego ir poco a poco añadiendo lo demás.

Además.... El verdadero GRAN DINERO, la GRAN PASTA... vendrá cuando el 3D funcione. No habrá mejor campaña de marketing que una promesa cumplida, es decir, un 3D que funcione.


----------



## Kartal (24 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo que dice el autor de ese artículo son bobadas de aspirante a rico.
> 
> TODO el proyecto de E2 se basa en una idea: *un entorno 3D configurable*. Ese es el núcleo proteico del proyecto, y no la parte especulativa, que es un añadido.
> Si no fuera por el 3D, E2 sería igual a los cientos de miles de proyectos especulativos-churreros que ahí por ahí. Lo que lo hace diferente, lo que lo hace ATRACTIVO, es el entorno 3D, no la parte especulativa del juego. De hecho, lo que permite el juego especulativo es la perspectiva del 3D.
> ...



Entiendo tu postura y la respeto. De hecho estoy de acuerdo en que el 3D es la clave del futuro de Earth2.

Por cierto, cuando hablamos de 3D siempre pensábamos en Fase 3, por lo que habían estado comentado los jefes. Pero al hilo de tu último comentario te gustará este párrafo del último anuncio:

_*There is also exciting news that Earth 2 web will go 3D and it will mark the first step toward some MUCH bigger things on the horizon! We will also be rolling out choropleth to categorise countries this week! Just some of the exciting things we are working on with the amazing Mapbox team! More to come!*_


----------



## talosweb (24 Mar 2021)

Para los analfabetos en temas informáticos... ¿qué narices es _choropleth?_

Agradeceré cualquier explicación


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Para los analfabetos en temas informáticos... ¿qué narices es _choropleth?_
> 
> Agradeceré cualquier explicación



Es un mapa de colorines que muestra el nivel de vegetación, por lo general... aunque se puede hacer con otros parámetros.
Es un término geográfico, no informático. Vamos, una chorrada.

Dependiendo de si el cloropeth está más o menos verde, pues habrá más o menos arbolitos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2021)

Como esto, pero me imagino que por tiles, no por países...


----------



## Kartal (24 Mar 2021)

Gracias por la explicación, Don_Quijote, yo tampoco tenía ni idea de qué era eso.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2021)

*Cancioncica dedicada a Juan 19:92 .*


----------



## mulleixion (24 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> *Cancioncica dedicada a Juan 19:92 .*



 


Esta para cuando cierres la cuenta de Earth 2 con un % ínfimo "Don Truñote"


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Esta para cuando cierres la cuenta de Earth 2 con un % ínfimo "Don Truñote"



Me importan una mierda los porcentajes.
No todos están en esto para ganar dinero.
No todo el mundo necesita ganar dinero con un juego.

Pero supongo que esto es algo que, aunque pudieras entender, no puedes permitirte reconocer.

Mierda de canción, por cierto.


----------



## mulleixion (24 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Me importan una mierda los porcentajes.
> No todos están en esto para ganar dinero.
> No todo el mundo necesita ganar dinero con un juego.
> 
> ...


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2021)

No iban a poner los huevos este finde? Aún no han dicho cuando?


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No iban a poner los huevos este finde? Aún no han dicho cuando?



Mujer, si se trata de poner huevos... Yo los huevos te los pongo donde quieras, ¿eh?


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2021)

No tengo fuerzas ni para replicar, a ver si alguien sabe algo


----------



## Kartal (24 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No tengo fuerzas ni para replicar, a ver si alguien sabe algo



Están en el Canal de Suez, pero tranquila que ya enseguida vienen.


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2021)

Tampoco doy para acertijos ¿Canal de Suez?


----------



## Kartal (24 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Tampoco doy para acertijos ¿Canal de Suez?



Pues entonces pocos huevos vas a encontrar porque habrá que seguir pistas para encontrarlos.


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues entonces pocos huevos vas a encontrar porque habrá que seguir pistas para encontrarlos.



mañana estoy repuesta, ¿os habeis hecho amiguis y ahora me odiais a mí?


----------



## Kartal (24 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> mañana estoy repuesta, ¿os habeis hecho amiguis y ahora me odiais a mí?



1ª: No lo sé todavía
2ª: No, eso nunca


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2021)

El otro día hice una pregunta que me habéis ignorado ¿hay chicas aquí? Es que al principio pensaba que Le_Fanu era chica y ahora no sé ¿ninguna?


----------



## Kartal (24 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> El otro día hice una pregunta que me habéis ignorado ¿hay chicas aquí? Es que al principio pensaba que Le_Fanu era chica y ahora no sé ¿ninguna?



Ni idea. Yo hasta tengo serias dudas de que usted sea realmente una señora, pero por ahora le seguimos el rollo.


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ni idea. Yo hasta tengo serias dudas de que usted sea realmente una señora, pero por ahora le seguimos el rollo.



jajaja ¿en serio? una señora muy mayor
PD iba a decir que un día chateamos pero no te va a servir siempre me dicen que tengo voz de muy joven

RePD: ya sé el próximo día que haga lentejas pongo foto con mi nick @pepita


----------



## Kartal (24 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> jajaja ¿en serio? una señora muy mayor
> PD iba a decir que un día chateamos pero no te va a servir siempre me dicen que tengo voz de muy joven
> 
> RePD: ya sé el próximo día que haga lentejas pongo foto con mi nick @pepita



Salgamos de dudas de inmediato. Hágase una foto que demuestre que es una hembra con un cartelito que ponga "Villa Burbuja"


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Salgamos de dudas de inmediato. Hágase una foto que demuestre que es una hembra con un cartelito que ponga "Villa Burbuja"



la pongo el finde


----------



## Kartal (24 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> la pongo el finde



Después de ir a la pelu, eh? Si es que sois todas iguales...


----------



## Remero (24 Mar 2021)

No recuerdo quien era Kenan, pero gracias por la transacción. Cada vez odio más mis parcelas no rectangulares (y son muchas, por desgracia).


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> El otro día hice una pregunta que me habéis ignorado ¿hay chicas aquí? Es que al principio pensaba que Le_Fanu era chica y ahora no sé ¿ninguna?



No. Apenas unas pocas.
Este es un foro de debate.
Vosotros no os habéis movido de los hilos de E2, pero si os dierais un garbeo por el resto del foro, veréis que en política, en sociología, en Historia, en filosofía, es un foro que tiende a ser profundo y en el que se debaten las cosas a fondo.

¿Cuándo has visto tú mujeres con esa clase de intereses?


Sin embargo, que no haya mujeres no quiere decir que no se esté convirtiendo poco a poco en un foro cada vez más femenino.
Deberíais haber visto como era esto hace 10 años.


----------



## Kartal (24 Mar 2021)

Remero dijo:


> No recuerdo quien era Kenan, pero gracias por la transacción. Cada vez odio más mis parcelas no rectangulares (y son muchas, por desgracia).



De nada Mongo, si necesitas cualquier otra me lo dices y lo hablamos.


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Después de ir a la pelu, eh? Si es que sois todas iguales...



coño que paso de los 50, llevo sin dormir desde el jueves pasado, no me he podido lavar la cabeza, ni dormir ni media hora, un ojo se me ha puesto rojo, a la pelu no voy, pero ahi va, para que no te quedes con dudas, ya me haré otro día una mas mona!!


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No. Apenas unas pocas.
> Este es un foro de debate.
> Vosotros no os habéis movido de los hilos de E2, pero si os dierais un garbeo por el resto del foro, veréis que en política, en sociología, en Historia, en filosofía, es un foro que tiende a ser profundo y en el que se debaten las cosas a fondo.
> 
> ...



hace diez años ya leia este foro


----------



## Kartal (24 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> coño que paso de los 50, llevo sin dormir desde el jueves pasado, no me he podido lavar la cabeza, ni dormir ni media hora, un ojo se me ha puesto rojo, a la pelu no voy, pero ahi va, para que no te quedes con dudas, ya me haré otro día una mas mona!!
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 607372



Prueba superada, señorita Pepis, puede usted seguir posteando con tranquilidad, aunque seguiremos esperando la foto de las lentejas con un cartel dedicado a Villa Burbuja.

Por cierto, la imaginaba mayor, a usted le queda todavía mucho trote.


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Prueba superada, señorita Pepis, puede usted seguir posteando con tranquilidad, aunque seguiremos esperando la foto de las lentejas con un cartel dedicado a Villa Burbuja.
> 
> Por cierto, la imaginaba mayor, a usted le queda todavía mucho trote.



Vale!!!


----------



## EPO (24 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No. Apenas unas pocas.
> Este es un foro de debate.
> Vosotros no os habéis movido de los hilos de E2, pero si os dierais un garbeo por el resto del foro, veréis que en política, en sociología, en Historia, en filosofía, es un foro que tiende a ser profundo y en el que se debaten las cosas a fondo.
> 
> ...



Soy consciente que Pepita no necesita defensor alguno, pero no recuerdo un personaje más casposo y desagradable que don guiñote, que se piensa alguien culto e ilustrado y que carece de cualquier cualidad humana , tiene en su ser un gran número de asquerosas cualidades como el machismo, se cree superior porque nadie le soporta 
Y piensa que todos están equivocados salvo él.

Ya tiene más de que hablar , es desagradable leerle, hay alguna manera de bloquear sus comentarios?


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2021)

EPO dijo:


> Soy consciente que Pepita no necesita defensor alguno, pero no recuerdo un personaje más casposo y desagradable que don guiñote, que se piensa alguien culto e ilustrado y que carece de cualquier cualidad humana , tiene en su ser un gran número de asquerosas cualidades como el machismo, se cree superior porque nadie le soporta
> Y piensa que todos están equivocados salvo él.
> 
> Ya tiene más de que hablar , es desagradable leerle, hay alguna manera de bloquear sus comentarios?



Gracias por lo que me toca, a tí tb te mandaré tupers de lentejas!!!


----------



## Srlobo23 (24 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Gracias por lo que me toca, a tí tb te mandaré tupers de lentejas!!!



Como quien no llora no mama, le recuerdo que somos vecinos en Villa Burbuja d'Or. Dado que en cuestión de lentejas basta con echar un puñadito más, tenga a bien acordarse de mi, suelo ser un buen vecino, asi que si algún día le tengo que regar las plantas o tirarle la basura, no dude en contar conmigo.


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)




----------



## pepita (25 Mar 2021)

mejor pongo un restaurante en VB y los que se porten bien comerán gratis


----------



## talosweb (25 Mar 2021)

Joder con las fotos de las lentejas, aquí es costumbre pedir fotos de tetas xdd


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> El otro día hice una pregunta que me habéis ignorado ¿hay chicas aquí? Es que al principio pensaba que Le_Fanu era chica y ahora no sé ¿ninguna?



No, pepita. Por aquí algún mandril intentó faltarme dirigiéndose a mi como si fuera una fémina cuando se quedó sin argumentos (o que tampoco tratará con muchas mujeres en el mundo real y su imaginación intentó cubrir ese déficit, a saber). Obviamente, no entré al trapo y supongo que de ahí viene la confusión.


----------



## Srlobo23 (25 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Joder con las fotos de las lentejas, aquí es costumbre pedir fotos de tetas xdd



A mi me va a pillar la operación bikini (otro año más), te puedo mandar una foto si gustas, al fin y al cabo, la foto tendría el requisito indispensable que pides... eso sí, con algo de pelo en pecho!


----------



## pepita (25 Mar 2021)

jajajaja, me parto


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

Make Villa Burbuja great again


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

EPO dijo:


> Soy consciente que Pepita no necesita defensor alguno, pero no recuerdo un personaje más casposo y desagradable que don guiñote, que se piensa alguien culto e ilustrado y que carece de cualquier cualidad humana , tiene en su ser un gran número de asquerosas cualidades como el machismo, se cree superior porque nadie le soporta
> Y piensa que todos están equivocados salvo él.
> 
> Ya tiene más de que hablar , es desagradable leerle, hay alguna manera de bloquear sus comentarios?




Por supuesto: le enseño pasito a pasito.
Tiene usted que usar la función ignore. Coloque el ratón sobre mi perfil, y le saldrá la opción. Después con el botón izquierdo, pulse sobre ella.

Una vez acabada la operación, no olvide venir aquí a anunciárselo a todo el mundo.

Larga vida al machismo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> hace diez años ya leia este foro



Pues entonces habrá sido testigo de cómo ha ido cayendo el nivel...


----------



## pepita (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pues entonces habrá sido testigo de cómo ha ido cayendo el nivel...



La verdad es que ya se pasaban el día diciendo eso mismo, era un foro mas técnico cuando empezó, nada que ver.
Pero la burbuja ya pasó, ahora estamos en otras

Mi abuela siempre decía "esta juventud" , mi padre me enseñó que eso se decía desde tiempos inmemoriales, pero que cada nueva generación es un poquito mejor que la anterior, y eso es lo que yo pienso.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> La verdad es que ya se pasaban el día diciendo eso mismo, era un foro mas técnico cuando empezó, nada que ver.
> Pero la burbuja ya pasó, ahora estamos en otras
> 
> Mi abuela siempre decía "esta juventud" , mi padre me enseñó que eso se decía desde tiempos inmemoriales, pero que cada nueva generación es un poquito mejor que la anterior, y eso es lo que yo pienso.



Es cierto. Hay hasta documentación de Plinio el Viejo diciendo cosas así....
.....pero no es una mera y tontorrona cuestión de diferencias generacionales.


Lo novedoso, lo que hace que las nuevas generaciones hayan salido ESPECIALMENTE aleladas, tiene que ver con que vivimos la primera época de los Estados totalitarios concentrados específicamente en la ingeniería social.
Los milenial son, por así decirlo, la primera generación PURAMENTE artificial, diseñada. No son así porque hayan salido así, sin más. Ya ha habido muchas generaciones estúpidas, como los jipis mismamente. Son así porque han sido CREADOS así, decantados.

Hasta ahora, en la Historia de la Humanidad, la gente era educada por gobiernos, pero también por tradiciones, por el mismo pueblo, por sus padres...
Ahora ya no. Ahora las personalidades las CONFORMAN ingenieros sociales.

Los milenial son, en ese sentido, la primera generación netamente HUXLEYANA de la Historia... y eso es lo relevante.


Piénsese así: hasta hace poco no existía la radio, la televisión, internet... todos hechos GLOBALES. Hay quien incluso dice que Internet es el primer hecho realmente GLOBAL en la Historia, y por eso marca una época histórica nueva. Los milenial han nacido ahí.

Tienen chats, pero no tienen conversación.
Tienen libertad, pero no saben que hacer con ella y pretenden limitarla.
Tienen lujos, pero se sienten insatisfechos constantemente.
Son ciudadanos, pero quieren ser sólo consumidores.
Tienen followers, pero no saben lo que significa la amistad.
Tienen sonrisas de autosatisfacción, pero son eternamente infelices.
Quieren ser amados, pero no son capaces de profesar amor verdadero.
Odian el odio, pero odian odiar odiar.
Usan ordenadores, pero no saben cómo funcionan.

La juventud siempre ha sido bonita de ver e irritante de escuchar, eso no es nuevo.
La experiencia siempre ha sido triste de ver, pero edificante de escuchar, eso no es nuevo.

...pero una generación de personas completamente DECANTADA, apriorísticamente, artificialmente, eso sí es nuevo.


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)




----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>




A mí los ciruelitos estos siempre me han llamado boomer, pero sólo por vagancia. Yo, en realidad, pertenezco a lo que llaman generación X, es decir, las generación de postguerra.

Fue una buena generación porque había mucho trabajo que hacer, y nos educaron en eso... a ganar las cosas con trabajo.
Jamás nos hicieron soñar con pelotazos, loterías y prebendas.

No nos dijeron que el mundo estaba ahí para darnos lo que deseáramos... La izquierda no secuestró nuestro corazón y la derecha no se apoderó de nuestra mente. No todo era verdad, ni todo fue perfecto... pero al menos no fuimos diseñados por completo.
Muchos fueron capaces de sobrevivir a su educación.


Los milenials, por contra, no... Nacieron directamente ahí y jamás salieron de esa burbuja.


----------



## pepita (25 Mar 2021)

ya, y yo X, lo hemos pasado en grande, lo mejor era que todo estaba por llegar, el futuro era prometedor y sin límites, todo era posible, a las siguientes se les ha robado eso


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>



Por cierto, si en burbuja.info u otros foros os encontráis con el término "Generación Langosta" o "Generación de los chupópteros", se está refiriendo a los Boomers 1946-1964.

No entraré en los motivos por los que se les califica de esta manera, de hecho pienso que meter en el mismo saco a toda una generación es bastante injusto, por no decir una simpleza intelectual. En todas estas generaciones hay buenas y malas personas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ya, y yo X, lo hemos pasado en grande, lo mejor era que todo estaba por llegar, el futuro era prometedor y sin límites, todo era posible, a las siguientes se les ha robado eso



Yo personalmente echo mucho de menos la creatividad y autenticidad de los años 90... antes del CGI, antes del rap, antes de las telecomunicaciones. Si os fijáis, en mi lista de cancioncicas, hay muchísimas de los años 90.

Aquellos años del _grunge_ tenían un sabor especial. Las relaciones humanas aún eran directas, no a través de pantallas y protocolos. Las estrellas del rock se suicidaban, las chicas hacían mamadas voluntariamente sin que tuviera uno que pedirlo y las películas tenían buenos guiones.
El cine moderno se inventó entre los 70 y los 80. Luego vino el CGI, y ahora el cine sólo es un producto.

Si alguien no te gustaba, tenías que tener el coraje de decírselo a la cara... no bastaba con bloquearlo a golpe de click.
Si te gustaba una chica, tenías que mirarla a los ojos, no escribirle un Whatsapp. Te aprendías su número de teléfono de memoria, y lo marcabas como una jaculatoria digital. ¿Recuerda alguien hoy en día un número de teléfono?

La generación X fue la última en escribir y recibir cartas de amor. Después llegó el email, con su inmediatez, sin suspense, sin romanticismo... Más eficaz, pero más frío, insulso y vacuo.

No tenías 2000 conocidos en internet, sino 20 amigos del barrio, el trabajo o la uni... y eso era lo que había, y eso obligaba a la gente a entenderse, a ser pacientes, a tolerar las diferencias de los demás... a generar EMPATÍA.

Ahora, con la inmediatez de internet, nadie tiene paciencia, nadie cocina a fuego lento, nadie se toma la molestia de conocer en profundidad a otra persona, a la primera discusión se rompe la baraja. Antes las discusiones eran OPORTUNIDADES de conocerse mejor. Ahora la discusiones se consideran el problema en sí mismo.

Ninguna chica quiere saber nada de hombres reales porque sueñan con el millón de príncipes millonarios que creen merecer.
Ningún chico quiere saber nada de mujeres reales porque sueñan con mujeres orgiásticas como las que ven en el porno.

Quizá ya nada admita una solución.


----------



## EPO (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Por supuesto: le enseño pasito a pasito.
> Tiene usted que usar la función ignore. Coloque el ratón sobre mi perfil, y le saldrá la opción. Después con el botón izquierdo, pulse sobre ella.
> 
> Una vez acabada la operación, no olvide venir aquí a anunciárselo a todo el mundo.
> ...



Huy gracias, abuelo cebolleta, no me respondas que no te voy a leer, pierdo mucho tiempo leyendo tus bobadas de fanfarron , ni siquiera eres de Bilbao


----------



## pepita (25 Mar 2021)

Pues habrá que arremeter contra quienes les han ido cerrando puertas, quitando libertades, y sobre todo oportunidades, no contra ellos.

La ley de vida debería ser que mi hijo tuviera mas oportunidades , mas libertad, mas progreso que yo, y no es así, sin embargo él es mejor que yo

Pero los tienen atados de pies y manos, y les han planteado por delante un futuro que se ve muy gris, cuando el nuestro se veía radiante.


----------



## pepita (25 Mar 2021)

EPO dijo:


> Huy gracias, abuelo cebolleta, no me respondas que no te voy a leer, pierdo mucho tiempo leyendo tus bobadas de fanfarron , ni siquiera eres de Bilbao



jajaja, los de Bilbao nacemos donde nos da la gana !


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues habrá que arremeter contra quienes les han ido cerrando puertas, quitando libertades, y sobre todo oportunidades, no contra ellos.
> 
> La ley de vida debería ser que mi hijo tuviera mas oportunidades , mas libertad, mas progreso que yo, y no es así, sin embargo él es mejor que yo
> 
> Pero los tienen atados de pies y manos, y les han planteado por delante un futuro que se ve muy gris, cuando el nuestro se veía radiante.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo personalmente echo mucho de menos la creatividad y autenticidad de los años 90... antes del CGI, antes del rap, antes de las telecomunicaciones. Si os fijáis, en mi lista de cancioncicas, hay muchísimas de los años 90.
> 
> Aquellos años del _grunge_ tenían un sabor especial. Las relaciones humanas aún eran directas, no a través de pantallas y protocolos. Las estrellas del rock se suicidaban, las chicas hacían mamadas voluntariamente sin que tuviera uno que pedirlo y las películas tenían buenos guiones.
> El cine moderno se inventó entre los 70 y los 80. Luego vino el CGI, y ahora el cine sólo es un producto.
> ...



Me parece que en lo que te _quejas _de los millenials estás errado, y en realidad te refieres a la generación Z.

Como millenial que soy, del 87, he vivido la _analogía _que describes. Mandábamos postales cuando íbamos de camping, nos _enfrentábamos _a las chicas de tú a tú (le ponías un par de huevos o te quedabas sin bailar), quedábamos con los amigos el día anterior o directamente tocábamos el timbre de su casa con un "_bajas o que_", llamabas a la casa de la chica que te gustaba y rezabas para que no lo cogiera su padre, nos pasábamos días enteros en la calle planeando aventuras que, a días de hoy, estarían totalmente prohibidas. Vivimos la era analógica en nuestro apogeo emocional, la vivimos de pleno y en la mejor época de nuestras vidas. Aquellas aventuras y aquella severidad paternal bien llevada te formaban más allá de lo impuesto socialmente.

Y después, acompañando la adolescencia, entró la digitalización acompañada de la globalización y la _inmediatez _que comentas, para la cual había que tener un mínimo de _mano _con la tecnología para que te enterases un poco de la fiesta, el cual A LA MAYORÍA de la _Generación X _os pilló con el pie cambiado, o un poco mermados física y/o mentalmente para poder llevar a cabo esa tarea de actualización tecnológica, repito, a la mayoría.

La _generación Y_ o los _millenials_, somos los únicos que hemos podido vivir en plena consciencia estas dos épocas bien diferenciadas, el de los X y el de los Z. A los X este nuevo mundo digital os pilla _lentos de reflejos _y a los Z vuestra época les parece el paleolítico.


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me parece que en lo que te _quejas _de los millenials estás errado, y en realidad te refieres a la generación Z.
> 
> Como millenial que soy, del 87, he vivido la _analogía _que describes. Mandábamos postales cuando íbamos de camping, nos _enfrentábamos _a las chicas de tú a tú (le ponías un par de huevos o te quedabas sin bailar), quedábamos con los amigos el día anterior o directamente tocábamos el timbre de su casa con un "_bajas o que_", llamabas a la casa de la chica que te gustaba y rezabas para que no lo cogiera su padre, nos pasábamos días enteros en la calle planeando aventuras que, a días de hoy, estarían totalmente prohibidas. Vivimos la era analógica en nuestro apogeo emocional, la vivimos de pleno y en la mejor época de nuestras vidas. Aquellas aventuras y aquella severidad paternal bien llevada te formaban más allá de lo impuesto socialmente.
> 
> ...



No pondré de nuevo el gif de Bruno Mars aplaudiendo para no repetirme pero no puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo. Somos casi de la misma quinta y todo lo que mencionas lo he vivido en primera persona.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me parece que en lo que te _quejas _de los millenials estás errado, y en realidad te refieres a la generación Z.
> 
> Como millenial que soy, del 87, he vivido la _analogía _que describes. Mandábamos postales cuando íbamos de camping, nos _enfrentábamos _a las chicas de tú a tú (le ponías un par de huevos o te quedabas sin bailar), quedábamos con los amigos el día anterior o directamente tocábamos el timbre de su casa con un "_bajas o que_", llamabas a la casa de la chica que te gustaba y rezabas para que no lo cogiera su padre, nos pasábamos días enteros en la calle planeando aventuras que, a días de hoy, estarían totalmente prohibidas. Vivimos la era analógica en nuestro apogeo emocional, la vivimos de pleno y en la mejor época de nuestras vidas. Aquellas aventuras y aquella severidad paternal bien llevada te formaban más allá de lo impuesto socialmente.
> 
> ...




No sé que decirte, pero creo que en eso de la adaptación tecnológica es al revés.

Mi generación, quién más quien menos, sabe utilizar una tabla Excel, conoce las funciones de Word (no sólo las más básicas, también las otras), sabe bajarse un Photoshop y crackearlo, y sea cual sea el software que se imponga, se hace con él rápidamente. Sabe, más o menos, los procesos que hay detrás de cada pulsación de botón.
En el ambiente laboral que yo me muevo, a la gente de mi edad, ya ni preguntan si sabes utilizar tal o cual software porque se entiende que, sea cual sea, en unos días te has hecho con él.
Ahora tienen que certificarlo todo con un cursillo porque si no, se entienden que ni saben, ni pueden.

Hoy en día coges a un chaval y no sabe hacer nada con los ordenadores... sólo es usuario de apps, y nada más.
Mi generación incluso estudiaba nociones básicas de programación (hipersencilla, en basic y tal)... Hoy en día los jovenzuelos no tienen esas nociones básicas... no saben lo que sucede detrás de cada app. En el fondo... no saben lo que es un algoritmo.

De hecho... una de las cosas sorprendentes para mí es el poco provecho que le sacan los jovenzuelos a las nuevas tecnologías. Para mí es difícil de explicar. Yo los veo USUARIOS de apps, pero, en general, no son conocedores de la herramienta informática.

Es más: creo que una de las razones por las que les cuesta tanto encontrar trabajo es por eso.


Todo esto en general, claro... que friquis de los ordenadores hay, es de sobra conocido. Los había en los 80, en los 90 y los hay hoy en día.


¿Versatilidad tecnológica? Ahí la generación X supera a todas las demás clarísimamente.

Si eres del 87, cuando tenías 18, la sociedad ya estaba podrida y había empezado la manipulación de las masas.

La fiesta duró hasta el 96 o así. Quizá 98.

A partir de ahí, todo se ha vuelto MUY vacuo e irreverente.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues habrá que arremeter contra quienes les han ido cerrando puertas, quitando libertades, y sobre todo oportunidades, no contra ellos.



Ahí está el busilis del asunto.
Las puertas, se las cierran ellos mismos, negándose a conocer el mundo. Todo aquello en lo que ellos mismos no sean el centro del universo, les resulta asqueroso.
¿Libertades? No saben para qué sirven. De hecho... odian las libertades, en los demás. La libertad propia, sólo la usan para obedecer.

¿Oportunidades? La única oportunidad que les interesa no es la oportunidad de hacer bien el trabajo... sino la oportunidad de dar el pelotazo. Earth2 es un buen ejemplo de ello. Nadie tiene interés en construir algo sólido... Sólo en dar el pelotazo.

Por lo tanto, arremeter contra los ingenieros sociales no tiene sentido... ya que ellos serán los primeros en aferrarse a su propio adocenamiento.




pepita dijo:


> La ley de vida debería ser que mi hijo tuviera mas oportunidades , mas libertad,



Malas noticias. Tu hijo posiblemente considera la libertad una especie de convención burguesa.




pepita dijo:


> Pero los tienen atados de pies y manos, y les han planteado por delante un futuro que se ve muy gris, cuando el nuestro se veía radiante.



Los pies y las manos los tienen libres. De hecho, más libres que nunca. Lo que han anclado es su mente y su corazón.

Por eso, quizá, ya no escriben buenas canciones de amor....


----------



## BigJoe (25 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me parece que en lo que te _quejas _de los millenials estás errado, y en realidad te refieres a la generación Z.
> 
> Como millenial que soy, del 87, he vivido la _analogía _que describes. Mandábamos postales cuando íbamos de camping, nos _enfrentábamos _a las chicas de tú a tú (le ponías un par de huevos o te quedabas sin bailar), quedábamos con los amigos el día anterior o directamente tocábamos el timbre de su casa con un "_bajas o que_", llamabas a la casa de la chica que te gustaba y rezabas para que no lo cogiera su padre, nos pasábamos días enteros en la calle planeando aventuras que, a días de hoy, estarían totalmente prohibidas. Vivimos la era analógica en nuestro apogeo emocional, la vivimos de pleno y en la mejor época de nuestras vidas. Aquellas aventuras y aquella severidad paternal bien llevada te formaban más allá de lo impuesto socialmente.
> 
> ...



Mis putos dies shur


----------



## pepita (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Por eso, quizá, ya no escriben buenas canciones de amor....



Pero las escuchan, me sorprende muchísimo, pero muchísimo, que mi hijo escucha exactamente la misma música que escuchaba yo a exactamente la misma edad.

En otras cosas, ya he dormido 8 horas, tengo la mañana libre, ha salido el sol , tengo los dos ojos blancos, y sobre todo me he lavado la cabeza, que sepáis que ya parezco otra, jajaja


----------



## pepita (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> La fiesta duró hasta el 96 o así. Quizá 98.



Ahí lo has clavado


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> No pondré de nuevo el gif de Bruno Mars aplaudiendo para no repetirme pero no puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo. Somos casi de la misma quinta y todo lo que mencionas lo he vivido en primera persona.



Eso es lo que crees... porque es muy cómodo creerlo. Yo sé que resulta muy cómodo que te definan como víctima.
Una vez eres víctima, en esta sociedad pervertida, pues como que tienes una EXCUSA.
Todo el mundo quiere un carnet de víctima hoy en día. Los gays, las mujeres, los deshauciados, los punkis, las prostitutas, los animalistas.
Hasta Greta Thunberg se define como víctima ("you have ruined my childhood"). Es la moda.

Ahora, que ya eres víctima superstar, podrás, toda tu vida, echarle la culpa a alguien, al sistema, que no te ha permitido alzarte... Cada vez que notes que algo va mal en tu vida, podrás reconfortarte creyendo que no te dieron la oportunidad.

Ese pensamiento está arruinando la vida de millones de jóvenes, que no aceptan su responsabilidad personal en nada porque, claro, son víctimas. Les han dicho que son víctimas y se lo han creído. La primera condición del manual de víctimas es que no tienen culpa de nada... ¿no?

Les han dicho que han tenido las cosas muy difíciles, y se lo han creído... pero la verdad es que NO habéis tenido las cosas muy difíciles... las habéis tenido DEMASIADO fáciles y POR ESO, os parece todo tan difícil.
Habéis tenido todas las subvenciones, todos los iphones, todos los avances, todos los Erasmus, todas las opciones...

Cuando hablo con la gente joven, siempre les recomiendo lo mismo: NO OS DEFINÁIS COMO VÍCTIMAS, pues eso os hará quedaros anclados... Creo que muy pocos entienden de lo que hablo.

Prefieren aplaudir al que les llama "víctimas".


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ahí lo has clavado



Algunos analistas de estos temas sitúan la frontera, en España, en el 1992, el año de la Expo y las Olimpiadas...

Puede que tenga cierto sentido argumentar así, pero lo cierto es que no son líneas claras y como delimitadas con sextante. Hay una gradación en todo... por lo que es imposible e inadecuado establecer una fecha exacta.

Una cosa la tengo clara: si nació en 1987, cuando empezó a tener uso de razón (pongamos a los 15 años)... por mucho romanticismo con el que recuerde su infancia, lo cierto es que la máquina ya estaba bombeando a todo gas. Sí es verdad que es en el siglo XXI, cuando se ha vuelto realmente totalitario el asunto.

Rilke lo decía así: la única patria verdadera es la infancia.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pero las escuchan, me sorprende muchísimo, pero muchísimo, que mi hijo escucha exactamente la misma música que escuchaba yo a exactamente la misma edad.
> 
> En otras cosas, ya he dormido 8 horas, tengo la mañana libre, ha salido el sol , tengo los dos ojos blancos, y sobre todo me he lavado la cabeza, que sepáis que ya parezco otra, jajaja



Pues igual que nosotros escuchábamos y estudiábamos la música de los 60-70-80.
La diferencia es que la generación X aportó algo... la música de los 90.

Ahora... pues Despacito y Daddy Yanqui y cosas así. Ése es su aporte: una música monocorde, más producida que compuesta, más representada que interpretada. Seguramente el punto de inflexión está en el_ Do you believe in love_ de Cher: la llegada del autotune.

En cualquier caso: el tema de la evolución (o involución) musical es un tema que merece ser tratado aparte. Ya escribiré un tocho sobre pop/rock un día de estos. Hay muchos matices en ese debate que deben tenerse en cuenta.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No sé que decirte, pero creo que en eso de la adaptación tecnológica es al revés.
> 
> Mi generación, quién más quien menos, sabe utilizar una tabla Excel, conoce las funciones de Word (no sólo las más básicas, también las otras), sabe bajarse un Photoshop y crackearlo, y sea cual sea el software que se imponga, se hace con él rápidamente. Sabe, más o menos, los procesos que hay detrás de cada pulsación de botón.
> En el ambiente laboral que yo me muevo, a la gente de mi edad, ya ni preguntan si sabes utilizar tal o cual software porque se entiende que, sea cual sea, en unos días te has hecho con él.
> ...



Estas, de nuevo, definiendo a la generación Z, los que llamas _jovenzuelos_. Los de los '80, poco tenemos de jovenzuelos.

Claro que, si nos atenemos a la tabla compartida por @Kartal y ocicialmente los millenials van del '81 al '00... ahí entra demasiada gente y tanto los que mencionas tú como los que menciono yo los tenemos en el mismo saco. Para mí, opinión personal, la _Generación Y_ termina por el '95. De ahí en adelante ya han mamado toda la era digital desde niños, lo que nosotros no hicimos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Estas, de nuevo, definiendo a la generación Z, los que llamas _jovenzuelos_. Los de los '80, poco tenemos de jovenzuelos.
> 
> Claro que, si nos atenemos a la tabla compartida por @Kartal y ocicialmente los millenials van del '81 al '00... ahí entra demasiada gente y tanto los que mencionas tú como los que menciono yo los tenemos en el mismo saco. Para mí, opinión personal, la _Generación Y_ termina por el '95. De ahí en adelante ya han mamado toda la era digital desde niños, lo que nosotros no hicimos.



Ya, ya sé que las líneas están desleídas y que hay muchos casos de gente de cabalga entre dos de estos grupos.

Para mí, en el centro proteico del asunto, reside la siguiente diferencia fundamental, de la que deriva todo: *el desaparecido concepto de valor individual*.

Hasta la generación X existía un concepto de valor individual, intrínseco a la persona. Uno podía agarrarse a eso.
A partir de la revolución digital, eso ha desaparecido, y la gente ya no sabe a qué asirse, ya que su valía personal ya no se mide en valores intrínsecos, sino exógenos, venidos desde fuera.

Toda la maquinaria tecno-social en la que han envuelto todo está orientada a eso: a convertirnos de personas válidas por sí mismas a PRODUCTOS que valen dependiendo de la coyuntura del mercado. Ya no importa la amistad, sino el número de followers, ya no importa la integridad, ni la valentía, sino la palmadita social en el hombro, ya no vale la creatividad, sino el éxito comercial, ya no vale la calidad, sino la cantidad. Ya no cuenta el individuo, sino las comunidades de mayorías o de minorías, según convenga.
Las fotos de perfil, el Whatsapp, el Instagram, todo eso está diseñado para que ansiemos ser más mercadeables, como producto, más apetecibles (para los demás). Por supuesto, un amor propio que no nace de uno mismo, de las ergástulas del propio corazón, es un amor propio falso... una filfa.

Creo que ése es el origen de una gran parte de los casos de depresión adolescente, de envaramiento vital, de desorientación existencial en la juventud. Ya no saben en qué fijarse para sentir que son alguien... lo que encuentren ellos mismos dentro de su alma (si es que encuentran algo, porque es que ni lo buscan) no cuenta... no COTIZA en el liza social actual.


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Estas, de nuevo, definiendo a la generación Z, los que llamas _jovenzuelos_. Los de los '80, poco tenemos de jovenzuelos.
> 
> Claro que, si nos atenemos a la tabla compartida por @Kartal y ocicialmente los millenials van del '81 al '00... ahí entra demasiada gente y tanto los que mencionas tú como los que menciono yo los tenemos en el mismo saco. Para mí, opinión personal, la _Generación Y_ termina por el '95. De ahí en adelante ya han mamado toda la era digital desde niños, lo que nosotros no hicimos.



Así es, alguien que nació a principios del año 1981 y otro que lo hizo a finales del 2000, podríamos decir que han nacido en 2 mundos diferentes. Dejando a un lado las etiquetas, yo lo reduciría más por décadas: los nacidos en los '80, en los '90, en los '00... y aún así sigue habiendo muchísima diferencia del principio de una década al final.

Creo que nuestra quinta tuvo una infancia buenísima y muy afortunada, sin grandes lujos pero sin carencia alguna... y más que por el factor tecnológico, yo diría que era principalmente porque la familia todavía significaba algo en nuestra sociedad, en mi clase el 90% teníamos a nuestros padres casados, varios hermanos y nos gustaba pasar tiempo con nuestros abuelos... hoy tristemente eso es la excepción y casi que está mal visto.

Es un tema muy profundo, y los factores que causan la arrogancia/infelicidad de las nuevas generaciones son numerosas. Cuando tengamos un auditorio en Villa Burbuja podríamos hacer una conferencia al respecto y contrastar los distintos puntos de vista que se están exponiendo. Contra la especulación y el humo, desmarquémonos haciendo de VB el nuevo faro de Occidente.


----------



## pepita (25 Mar 2021)

Yo no estoy de acuerdo en que han tenido todas las opciones, yo he tenido la suerte de tenerlas, y lo peor, mi tia de 85 años las ha tenido también, 

La libertad es poder elegir, si quiero criar a mis hijos, poder criarlos, y si después quiero trabajar, tener la oportunidad de trabajar, y si me caso con un rico y queremos vivir la vida, hacerlo, y si me caso con un pobre y necesitamos trabajar los dos , tener la oportunidad de poder hacerlo los dos, , y si quiero empezar en otro pais, poder llevarme lo mio, y si quiero mantener a mi marido poder hacerlo, y si me apetece que él me mantenga, lo mismo, y si quiero empezar de cero, igual, y si quiero malcriar a mi hijo, poder dejarle lo que es MIO, 

Ahora han conseguido que sólo esté bien visto que te crien los hijos otros, que te los eduque el estado, que tengas que dejar a tus padres abandonados para que los maltraten, que todas y cada una de las personas tengan que trabajar 45 años seguidos en lo mismo, aunque lo odien, porque "*no hay otra opción*" y que la mitad de tu sueldo no sea para vivir, sino para sobrevivir, en fin, trabajo, trabajo y trabajadores, nada de vivir e inimaginable tener aspiraciones, progresar, lo más es ser funcionario, porque todo lo demás está capado. 

Si quieren independizarse no pueden, el sueldo no da, cuando toda la vida había sido al contrario, el soltero se hacía de oro, porque con un sueldo ibas sobrado. ¿FAMILIA? Si quieren tener pareja les enfrentan, ¿cómo no los van a enfrentar si ya sin mítines lo tienen tan dificil? Dos personas que no se pueden ni separar porque les ata una hipoteca, trabajando el día entero, para llegar a casa y después de todo el día trabajando, ponerse a repartir tareas, que no son pocas, ¿cómo no van a surgir roces?, en fin a mí me parece que lo tienen muy dificil.

Una sociedad triste, gris, sin escape, sin libertad, sin vida. Y vida sólo hay una y se pasa demasiado rápido


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pero las escuchan, me sorprende muchísimo, pero muchísimo, que mi hijo escucha exactamente la misma música que escuchaba yo a exactamente la misma edad.
> 
> En otras cosas, ya he dormido 8 horas, tengo la mañana libre, ha salido el sol , tengo los dos ojos blancos, y sobre todo me he lavado la cabeza, que sepáis que ya parezco otra, jajaja



Es que en los '60 y '70 se hizo una música maravillosa, incluso en España.

En cuanto a la foto... no se preocupe, tiene usted la oportunidad de resarcirse poniendo otra que refleje su estado actual y su belleza natural sin artificios.


----------



## BigJoe (25 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo en que han tenido todas las opciones, yo he tenido la suerte de tenerlas, y lo peor, mi tia de 85 años las ha tenido también,
> 
> La libertad es poder elegir, si quiero criar a mis hijos, poder criarlos, y si después quiero trabajar, tener la oportunidad de trabajar, y si me caso con un rico y queremos vivir la vida, hacerlo, y si me caso con un pobre y necesitamos trabajar los dos , tener la oportunidad de poder hacerlo los dos, , y si quiero empezar en otro pais, poder llevarme lo mio, y si quiero mantener a mi marido poder hacerlo, y si me apetece que él me mantenga, lo mismo, y si quiero empezar de cero, igual, y si quiero malcriar a mi hijo, poder dejarle lo que es MIO,
> 
> ...



No esperaba ir viendo comenarios tan profundos en este hilo, pero solo puedo aplaudir este comentario también.

Antes con un solo salario se criaba a una familia entera, ahora hace falta que los dos trabajen para poder tener el mismo nivel y encima te lo venden como un logro del "feminismo", desligaros de ser madre, que es lo más bonito del mundo y algo que los hombres nunca podremos ser, para poneros en una oficina a aguantar a un jefe (o jefa) tocacojones para poder ganar dos personas lo que antes ganaba una.


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> No esperaba ir viendo comenarios tan profundos en este hilo, pero solo puedo aplaudir este comentario también.



Este hilo es bastante bipolar, todo hay que decirlo...


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> No esperaba ir viendo comenarios tan profundos en este hilo, pero solo puedo aplaudir este comentario también.
> 
> Antes con un solo salario se criaba a una familia entera, ahora hace falta que los dos trabajen para poder tener el mismo nivel y encima te lo venden como un logro del "feminismo", desligaros de ser madre, que es lo más bonito del mundo y algo que los hombres nunca podremos ser, para poneros en una oficina a aguantar a un jefe (o jefa) tocacojones para poder ganar dos personas lo que antes ganaba una.



Chesterton, un hombre profético, lo expresaba así:

_El feminismo consiste en convencer a la mujer de que será más libre obedeciendo a su jefe que apoyando a su marido_.

Todo el feminismo está basado en mentiras, por eso nunca obtiene logros, ni ventajas y siempre "queda mucho trabajo por hacer".
Hijas de puta, llevan casi un siglo dando la matraca y aún "queda mucho trabajo por hacer".
Parece la Guerra entre Eurasia y Oceanía... siempre queda mucho para acabarla.

El feminismo está definido como una revolución siempre pendiente... por eso es un camelo en el que sólo creen los tontitos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Este hilo es bastante bipolar, todo hay que decirlo...



No. Es que usted pertenece a una generación monopolar, monocorde y homogénea. Entonces, claro... en cuanto ve un destello del cromatismo del mundo... como que le entra el vértigo.


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No. Es que usted pertenece a una generación monopolar, monocorde y homogénea. Entonces, claro... en cuanto ve un destello del cromatismo del mundo... como que le entra el vértigo.



No se esfuerce, no voy a entrar al trapo y estropear este interesante debate.

Un saludo y gracias por sus intervenciones.


----------



## pepita (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Chesterton, un hombre profético, lo expresaba así:
> 
> _El feminismo consiste en convencer a la mujer de que será más libre obedeciendo a su jefe que apoyando a su marido_.
> 
> ...



Te equivocas, no es el feminismo, esto está financiado por hombres, quieren individuos , sin apoyos y dependientes


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo en que han tenido todas las opciones, yo he tenido la suerte de tenerlas, y lo peor, mi tia de 85 años las ha tenido también,
> 
> La libertad es poder elegir, si quiero criar a mis hijos, poder criarlos, y si después quiero trabajar, tener la oportunidad de trabajar, y si me caso con un rico y queremos vivir la vida, hacerlo, y si me caso con un pobre y necesitamos trabajar los dos , tener la oportunidad de poder hacerlo los dos, , y si quiero empezar en otro pais, poder llevarme lo mio, y si quiero mantener a mi marido poder hacerlo, y si me apetece que él me mantenga, lo mismo, y si quiero empezar de cero, igual, y si quiero malcriar a mi hijo, poder dejarle lo que es MIO,
> 
> ...



No comparto del todo ese punto de vista. La generación de entreguerras, de los años 20 y 30, pasó dificultades económicas mucho mayores y no eran así. No le daban la espalda el mundo. A la postre fueron de las generaciones más creativas y productivas que hubo, a todos los niveles.

Tener hijos siempre ha sido difícil... la diferencia está en que antes se asumían riesgos y ahora no quieren arriesgarse a tener hijos si no tienen la hipoteca pagada y un depósito para la educación universitaria.

Emanciparse siempre ha sido difícil, pero ahora no se emancipan si no pueden hacerlo a un pisito en el centro, con wifi, garaje, jacuzzi, y cerca de un gran centro comercial.

Antes se tenían aspiraciones propias, individuales.
Ahora las ambiciones vienen dictadas por gente más arriba.

No es que ahora cobran muy poco (que sí es verdad eso)... es que ahora quieren en su primer trabajo ganar lo mismo que el gerente.


¿Que los roces en la convivencia ahora son insalvables? ¿No será que ya no saben convivir? ¿O es que no había roces antes y se superaban?
¿Que no se pueden divorciar? Pero si se divorcian más de la mitad... que me cuén. En cuanto se acaba la chispa, o vienen los HORRIBLES roces, rompen la baraja. En cuanto alguien les dice que no a algo, se rebotan y destrozan todo... patalean.

Antes los roces no suponían divorcios. La gente se esforzaba en entenderse.
Ahora los roces son inasumibles, y todo debe ser piruleta como en el parque de atracciones. Si no, no vale.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Te equivocas, no es el feminismo, esto está financiado por hombres, quieren individuos , sin apoyos y dependientes



Soy consciente de que al menos la mitad de los feministas son hombres.
De hecho... yo nunca suelo hablar de LAS feminazis, sino de LOS feminazis, incluyéndolos a todos independientemente de su sexo. No sé por qué algunos se creen que me refiero sólo a las mujeres.

De todos modos, no hablo de la financiación del feminismo, que es un tema aparte. Habla de su raíz filosófica.

En el origen de todo feminismo (de primera, segunda o quinta ola) está la misma idea: LA MUJER ES VÍCTIMA DEL VARÓN.

Como ese postulado de partida es falso, se llegan a conclusiones equivocadas SIEMPRE.

Todo feminismo, con o sin adjetivos, financiado aquí o allá, es erróneo porque parte de una idea falsa.


Tampoco veo correcto eso de decir que "el feminismo quiere individuos"... Al contrario. En el momento en el que el individuo se sale un milímetro del credo, es crucificado.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> No se esfuerce, no voy a entrar al trapo y estropear este interesante debate.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias por sus intervenciones.



Toda una contradicción en términos... Enhorabuena.

Este debate lo estoy llevando yo, que soy quien es capaz de ofrecer una contraréplica. Si no quiere participar en él... ¿por qué participa?
¿Usted se da cuenta de que los que sí participan están REACCIONANDO a lo que estoy escribiendo?

No le veo el sentido por ningún lado... pero, bueno, es que yo no le encuentro ninguna lógica a nada de lo que usted dice... la verdad.
Le veo capaz de decir una cosa y la contraria al mismo tiempo. Este es un buen ejemplo de ello.


----------



## pepita (25 Mar 2021)

Desgraciadamente es mucho peor el machismo, ¿la mujer en casa, cuidar los hijos, depender?
Yo hablaba de libertad, para TODOS, hombres y mujeres.

Yo conozco algunos que son mucho mejores padres que algunas madres, para empezar, es mi caso. Lo que le hubiera gustado a él poder quedarse en casa una temporada criando a nuestro hijo. Y lo hubiese hecho mucho mejor que yo. Sin dudar
De eso hablo

Pero el feminismo ahora es utilizado para enfrentar, en vez de para igualar, y para solucionar los problemas reales, que aún tenemos las mujeres. No tenemos guerras imaginarias contra Eurasia, las tenemos contra el otro sexo.
Sólo hay que ver lo que importan las mujeres como tales viendo a podemos, mujeres sin preparación, que ascienden por cupo o a base de braguetazo, pero que obedecen ciegamente al macho alfa, como si todas fuesemos tontas, inútiles, que para subir hay que auparnos, no, no va de feminismo, va de dependencia, pero dependencia del estado.

En mi caso pienso que sí hay diferencias entre hombres y mujeres, aunque no soy capaz de distinguir del todo cuales son educacionales y cuales intrínsecas, a mi alrededor las mujeres que no han ascendido laboralmente , no eran más torpes, es que le daban mas importancia a otros aspectos de la vida, no han ascendido porque no han querido ascender, el problema es cuando han querido hacerlo, que la mayoría han acabado en divorcio.


----------



## pepita (25 Mar 2021)

Bueno yo ya paro, que la gente se va a hartar, si es que el Shane no nos puede dejar ni 4 días sin novedades , que nos salimos del tiesto


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Desgraciadamente es mucho peor el machismo,



El Diablo se esconde en los matices.


- El machismo no está financiado con BILLONES DE BILLONES de dinero público. El feminismo sí.
- No hay ninguna institución oficial que se autodenomine machista. Todas las instituciones, de izquierda o de derecha, compiten a ver quién es más feminista.
- No hay un Instituto del Hombre, sí hay un Instituto de la Mujer.
- No hay Juzgados de Excepción para juzgar sólo a mujeres. Sí hay juzgados de Excepción para hombres.
- No hay cuotas mínimas para hombres. Sí las hay para mujeres.
- No hay microcréditos para empresarios. Sí los hay para empresarias.


Sí, ya, ya.... Nada de esto importa ni tiene relevancia alguna... Ya lo sé.
Venga que alguno hable del número de "feminicidios" creyendo que no tengo contraréplica....


----------



## pepita (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El Diablo se esconde en los matices.
> 
> 
> - El machismo no está financiado con BILLONES DE BILLONES de dinero público. El feminismo sí.
> ...



Tienes que mirar desde mucho mas lejos,


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Tienes que mirar desde mucho mas lejos,



¿Sería usted tan amable de indicar desde qué distancia exactamente tengo la obligación de mirar? Gracias.


----------



## Carlos1 (25 Mar 2021)

MI resumen es que el mundo es una gran mierda y va todo a peor en todo sentido, soy un pesimista convencido, pero desde punto de pesimismo tiro mis líneas, proyectos, objetivos, etc, siempre a la defensiva, siempre cauto, siempre pensando en que mañana cae el meteorito, pero a la vez disfrutando a tope de las cosas mas simples y sencillas que te hacen sentir bien.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> MI resumen es que el mundo es una gran mierda y va todo a peor en todo sentido, soy un pesimista convencido, pero desde punto de pesimismo tiro mis líneas, proyectos, objetivos, etc, siempre a la defensiva, siempre cauto, siempre pensando en que mañana cae el meteorito, pero a la vez disfrutando a tope de las cosas mas simples y sencillas que te hacen sentir bien.



Mi diagnóstico es el siguiente:

La gran estafa a la Humanidad ha sido decirle que el sentido de la vida es ser feliz.
El mismo concepto de "búsqueda de la felicidad" implica una infelicidad de base.
Aquellos que consideran que el sentido de la vida es ser feliz, es decir, los jovenzuelos nacidos bajo esa bandera que les dice que el objetivo último de su vida, el demiurgo que deben seguir, es ser feliz... son los más infelices de todos.
Confunden alegría con la felicidad, la felicidad con la plenitud, y no tienen ni idea de la que significa la paz espiritual. El caso es que se vuelven adictos a la droga, y cada vez necesidad dosis más fuertes de felicidad en vena. Una felicidad que, por supuesto, en cuanto llega, se va. Y hace falta una nueva dosis, y otra dosis y otra dosis... y cumplen los 22 y ya están completamente reblandecidos, completamente entregados a su ansias de felicidad.

El sentido de la vida no es ser feliz, ni acumular experiencias a lo loco, ni hacer viajes exóticos, ni tampoco conocerse a uno mismo.
El sentido de la vida es CREAR algo.

Es el hecho de no rebelarse ante esta falacia donde reside el por qué las tecnogeneraciones han conseguido arruinar sus propias vidas.

La felicidad no se encuentra, ni se busca. De la felicidad se DESCONFÍA porque tan pronto como viene se va. Sólo los estúpidos basan su vida en la búsqueda de algo tan volátil.... sólo los tontitos dejan que les dicten cuál debe ser su objetivo en la vida. Sólo la gente sin una misión cree que ocuparse de sus sensaciones son su único cometido.


----------



## talosweb (25 Mar 2021)

Oye.... os queda a alguno un poquillo de yerbagüena de esa... qué profundos!! XDDDD


----------



## asakopako (25 Mar 2021)

Esto es flipante. Lo de dar tu dinero a una empresa privada y confiar en que va a cumplir sus promesas. Lo hacemos todos los días, cuando pides por amazon confías en que te van a entregar tu pedido, y tienen un historial bastante bueno haciéndolo. Aún así nunca me haría una tarjeta amazon. No sé, cada uno se gasta su dinero como quiere, mientras luego no vengan mendigando emosio engañaos


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Oye.... os queda a alguno un poquillo de yerbagüena de esa... qué profundos!! XDDDD



Pues yo veo el debate superficial... en cuanto se profundiza un poco, la mayor parte de la gente se agota, se aburre o se retira.
Una pena. La filosofía es un tema interesantísimo.

Mejor nos iría si a la chavalada le dieran unas nociones de filosofía en la escuela, en vez de las mierdas que les enseñan. Serían más conscientes de sí mismos, de los demás y del mundo.


----------



## BigJoe (25 Mar 2021)

Ya han añadidoZendesk en la página oficial,para la atención al cliente


----------



## BigJoe (25 Mar 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Esto es flipante. Lo de dar tu dinero a una empresa privada y confiar en que va a cumplir sus promesas. Lo hacemos todos los días, cuando pides por amazon confías en que te van a entregar tu pedido, y tienen un historial bastante bueno haciéndolo. Aún así nunca me haría una tarjeta amazon. No sé, cada uno se gasta su dinero como quiere, mientras luego no vengan mendigando emosio engañaos



Al menos en la empresa privada lo haces voluntariametne y no lo extraen directaemtne de tu riqueza generada para redistribuirla enre gandules para ganar votos. 

Y a diferencia de la privada, las malas decisiones en el voto de unos lo pagamos todos.


----------



## asakopako (25 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Al menos en la empresa privada lo haces voluntariametne y no lo extraen directaemtne de tu riqueza generada para redistribuirla enre gandules para ganar votos.
> 
> Y a diferencia de la privada, las malas decisiones en el voto de unos lo pagamos todos.



No, si me parece muy bien. Pero no se os ocurra comparar esta mierda con el bitcoin. Que no depende ni de la empresa privada ni de los votontos. Y no se os ocurra pedir indemnizaciones cuando ese listo de agua se lleve vuestra pasta, los tribunales están para cosas serias.


----------



## BigJoe (25 Mar 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> No, si me parece muy bien. Pero no se os ocurra comparar esta mierda con el bitcoin. Que no depende ni de la empresa privada ni de los votontos. Y no se os ocurra pedir indemnizaciones cuando ese listo de agua se lleve vuestra pasta, los tribunales están para cosas serias.



Tu te creas la película y tu criticas el argumento. Un saludo.


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 607902
> Ya han añadidoZendesk en la página oficial,para la atención al cliente



Bien bien, esto avanza. Han tenido sus fallos pero se nota que se lo están currando y el proyecto sigue adelante con su enorme potencial prácticamente intacto.

Lo de los huevos me da bastante igual, no creo que le dedique mucho tiempo, solo espero que no retrasen mucho más el inicio de la Fase 2 con la implementación de Essence+EPL.


----------



## asakopako (25 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Tu te creas la película y tu criticas el argumento. Un saludo.



No, majo, el argumento de privado vs público lo has metido tú, en ningún momento he hablado de nada público en mi primer mensaje. Eres tú quien ha creado la película y ha querido ir de sobradillo. Eres tú quien en tu cerrada mentalidad no ves más alternativa a lo privado que lo público, es comprensible siendo religioso, los órganos de pensar se atrofian. Los sistemas descentralizados operativos ya tienen más de 10 años, todo el mundo está apostando por ellos, y aquí tienes 200 páginas de seguidores de un profeta como si esto fuera 2003.

Ya podéis seguir con vuestras películas. Taluec.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Bien bien, esto avanza. Han tenido sus fallos pero se nota que se lo están currando y el proyecto sigue adelante con su enorme potencial prácticamente intacto.
> 
> Lo de los huevos me da bastante igual, no creo que le dedique mucho tiempo, solo espero que no retrasen mucho más el inicio de la Fase 2 con la implementación de Essence+EPL.



El hecho de que no haya un TimeLine para el proyecto en el que se indiquen cuándo comienzan las fases y qué habrá en cada una de ellas, es preocupante.

Cualquier proyecto empresarial serio tiene una hoja de ruta muy clara, que se podrá cumplir o no, que habrá que corregir o no, pero existe ese plan, con esos plazos bien delimitados y con todo bien atadito.


Estos de E2 improvisan... y esa es la receta del desastre.


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Ya podéis seguir con vuestras películas. Taluec.



Muchas gracias por tu aportación. Si quieres pásate por aquí dentro de un año y hablamos. Saludos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> No, majo, el argumento de privado vs público lo has metido tú, en ningún momento he hablado de nada público en mi primer mensaje. Eres tú quien ha creado la película y ha querido ir de sobradillo. Eres tú quien en tu cerrada mentalidad no ves más alternativa a lo privado que lo público, es comprensible siendo religioso, los órganos de pensar se atrofian. Los sistemas descentralizados operativos ya tienen más de 10 años, todo el mundo está apostando por ellos, y aquí tienes 200 páginas de seguidores de un profeta como si esto fuera 2003.
> 
> Ya podéis seguir con vuestras películas. Taluec.




1. No todos estamos aquí para ganar dinero. A mí sólo me interesa el proyecto a nivel conceptual. No he invertido en este JUEGO sino unos eurillos de mierda, a fondo perdido. Sí es cierto que, en este sentido, estoy en minoría.
2. No todo el mundo apuesta por los "sistemas descentralizados". Los testigos del bitcoin llean décadas prometiendo una revolución que nunca llega.
3. Es verdad que E2, a nivel técnico, no tiene nada que ver con el bitcoin y demás. Si tiene muchas similitudes a nivel estructural y conceptual.
4. Los testigos del bitcoin también tienen un profeta que se llama Satoshi ¿no?
5. HABLO A NIVEL PARTICULAR: para mí Shane y demás panda no son profetas en absoluto.


----------



## asakopako (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> 1. No todos estamos aquí para ganar dinero. A mí sólo me interesa el proyecto a nivel conceptual. No he invertido en este JUEGO sino unos eurillos de mierda, a fondo perdido. Sí es cierto que, en este sentido, estoy en minoría.
> 2. No todo el mundo apuesta por los "sistemas descentralizados". Los testigos del bitcoin llean décadas prometiendo una revolución que nunca llega.
> 3. Es verdad que E2, a nivel técnico, no tiene nada que ver con el bitcoin y demás. Si tiene muchas similitudes a nivel estructural y conceptual.
> 4. Los testigos del bitcoin también tienen un profeta que se llama Satoshi ¿no?
> 5. HABLO A NIVEL PARTICULAR: para mí Shane y demás panda no son profetas en absoluto.



Ok, eso lo entiendo. Te lo tomas como un juego. Hay gente que les gusta un juego y no les importa pagar por los DLCs para subirse de nivel o lo que sea. Para gustos están los colores.


----------



## Carlos1 (25 Mar 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Esto es flipante. Lo de dar tu dinero a una empresa privada y confiar en que va a cumplir sus promesas. Lo hacemos todos los días, cuando pides por amazon confías en que te van a entregar tu pedido, y tienen un historial bastante bueno haciéndolo. Aún así nunca me haría una tarjeta amazon. No sé, cada uno se gasta su dinero como quiere, mientras luego no vengan mendigando emosio engañaos




Me has convencido.
Ahora mismo le meto todo a los bonos del Estado.


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Ok, eso lo entiendo. Te lo tomas como un juego. Hay gente que les gusta un juego y no les importa pagar por los DLCs para subirse de nivel o lo que sea. Para gustos están los colores.



Solo por curiosidad... te has informado sobre los que están metidos en el proyecto?

Earth 2 - TEAM


----------



## Carlos1 (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Solo por curiosidad... te has informado sobre los que están metidos en el proyecto?
> 
> Earth 2 - TEAM




El último chaval que aparece abajo del todo, el "community manager", son ideas mías o no le echo más de 12 años.


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> El último chaval que aparece abajo del todo, el "community manager", son ideas mías o no le echo más de 12 años.



Thomas?

Puedes preguntárselo por Discord, es muy majete...


----------



## Srlobo23 (25 Mar 2021)

Vaya 4-5 últimas páginas... Son interesantes, pero para echar unas horas en una terraza tomando unas cañas y pudiendo dar y escuchar opiniones de una manera algo más ágil que mediante la escritura. En todo caso, una cosa es un intercambio de ideas en 2-3 mensajes y otra cosa es crear un debate en un hilo donde no toca. Podría haber metido baza, pero he preferido morderme la lengua y mantenerme al margen para no seguir alimentando una temática que no viene a cuento.

Como la primera opción (la de estar en una terracita tomando algo), no se va a dar, siempre podéis abrir un hilo para debatir sobre qué generación es mejor, ahí seguramente participe.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> El último chaval que aparece abajo del todo, el "community manager", son ideas mías o no le echo más de 12 años.



Tiene 24 años. El otro día apareció en un Stream con la cama sin hacer. Es majo, pero eso es todo. En su función podría entrar cualquier otro con mayores aptitudes desde mi punto de vista. 

https://youtube.com/c/Thomas97 ahí te dejo su canal de Youtube.


----------



## BigJoe (25 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Tiene en torno a 18 años. El otro día apareció en un Stream con la cama sin hacer. Es majo, pero eso es todo. En su función podría entrar cualquier otro con mayores aptitudes.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


>


----------



## Carlos1 (25 Mar 2021)

¿Alguien sabe si ALPHA KINGDOM es otra megaciudad en Macedonia del Norte?


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si ALPHA KINGDOM es otra megaciudad en Macedonia del Norte?



Todo Skopje representa Central + Techopia + Expocity. Todo eso es Alpha Kingdom.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si ALPHA KINGDOM es otra megaciudad en Macedonia del Norte?


----------



## TALAMELOT (25 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Vaya 4-5 últimas páginas... Son interesantes, pero para echar unas horas en una terraza tomando unas cañas y pudiendo dar y escuchar opiniones de una manera algo más ágil que mediante la escritura. En todo caso, una cosa es un intercambio de ideas en 2-3 mensajes y otra cosa es crear un debate en un hilo donde no toca. Podría haber metido baza, pero he preferido morderme la lengua y mantenerme al margen para no seguir alimentando una temática que no viene a cuento.
> 
> Como la primera opción (la de estar en una terracita tomando algo), no se va a dar, siempre podéis abrir un hilo para debatir sobre qué generación es mejor, ahí seguramente participe.



Pues sí, pero la alternativa cuando no hay chicha del juego, es liarnos a insultos y/o salidas de tono, lo de estarnos calladitos no parece que lo contemplemos


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Vaya 4-5 últimas páginas... Son interesantes, pero para echar unas horas en una terraza tomando unas cañas y pudiendo dar y escuchar opiniones de una manera algo más ágil que mediante la escritura. En todo caso, una cosa es un intercambio de ideas en 2-3 mensajes y otra cosa es crear un debate en un hilo donde no toca. Podría haber metido baza, pero he preferido morderme la lengua y mantenerme al margen para no seguir alimentando una temática que no viene a cuento.
> 
> Como la primera opción (la de estar en una terracita tomando algo), no se va a dar, siempre podéis abrir un hilo para debatir sobre qué generación es mejor, ahí seguramente participe.




Oh, créeme. Ningún tema de debate es bueno para los milenials. Ninguno.
Siempre es "demasiado" algo.

Ellos pertenecen a otra dimensión que no conoce el debate, que ellos interpretan como una cosa muy brutalizada... ellos sólo están a gusto si se colocan a sí mismos en el centro de atención. Si tienen eso, entonces todos los temas están bien. Lo que ellos llaman debate es a estar entre gente de la misma opinión en todo.

Nunca verás un debate profundo organizado por milenial. Nunca. Para ellos explicarse, llevar a las últimas consecuencias aquello que piensan, para ponerlo a prueba a ver si resiste, es un acto de debilidad. Es un poco como los nazis. Ellos no debatían porque creían que debatir era de débiles. Pues esto es parecido.

Si es un tema sesudo: se sienten desplazados y se aburren y se quejan.
Si no pueden estar vomitando todo el día sus gracietas: les parece snob y se quejan.
Si no pueden replicar con algún lugar común o frase hecha: no es el momento/lugar de hablar de ello y se quejan.
Si no pueden autodefinirse como víctimas de un modo u otro: troll troll gñé y se quejan.

¿Por qué te crees que se les define como una generación de quejicas llorones?
Pues por eso, porque se quejan y lloran y se quejan y lloran. Como un niño mimado.

Nunca he visto en un foro de debate a tanto gente junta a la que le de como tanto vértigo el debate... Curioso.
Es como gente que va al zoo y se queja de que hay animales...

De ahí también lo del Discord. Allí se puede conseguir fácilmente la tan amada homogeneidad igualdad. Al que opine diferente... se le "igualiza" o se le expulsa. Sin esa herramienta... se sienten perdidos. Lo primero que ha hecho la generación milenial en internet... es implantar la censura allí donde van. Claro, como todo les ofende... claro, como son víctimas, claro, como son los pobrecitos a los que no dejan alzarse... pues ancha es Castilla.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Pues sí, pero la alternativa cuando no hay chicha del juego, es liarnos a insultos y/o salidas de tono, lo de estarnos calladitos no parece que lo contemplemos



Si se fija con atención, sólo hay dos o tres personas que insultan. Siempre los mismos y siempre el mismo insulto a cualquiera que les replique (son poco imaginativos e insultan como con un guion).

Sin embargo, hay al menos 30 que se ofenden igualmente ante la mera exposición de ideas.

A alguien le escuché en una ocasión:_ la fortaleza de una nación no se mide en su capacidad de no ofender, sino en su capacidad de no sentirse ofendido_.
Las nuevas generaciones no son capaces de no intentar ofender y menos de no sentirse ofendidos.

El 90% de la gente, sin ese sentimiento de ofensa... no sabe fabricar una personalidad.


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Oh, créeme. Ningún tema de debate es bueno para los milenials. Ninguno.
> Siempre es "demasiado" algo.
> 
> Ellos pertenecen a otra dimensión que no conoce el debate, que ellos interpretan como una cosa muy brutalizada... ellos sólo están a gusto si se colocan a sí mismos en el centro de atención. Si tienen eso, entonces todos los temas están bien. Lo que ellos llaman debate es a estar entre gente de la misma opinión en todo.
> ...




La cuestión es que usted no debate, se limita a sentar cátedra con parrafadas en las que repite una y otra vez los mismos argumentos y menosprecia a todo aquel que no comparta su línea de pensamiento.

Eso no es un debate, eso es un monólogo.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Mar 2021)

Que alguien abra el hilo de "_La mesa redonda de Villa Burbuja_", para trasladar allí los debates y chascarrillos interesantes que salgan por el pueblo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> La cuestión es que usted no debate, se limita a sentar cátedra con parrafadas en las que repite una y otra vez los mismos argumentos y menosprecia a todo aquel que no comparta su línea de pensamiento.
> 
> Eso no es un debate, eso es un monólogo.



No lo creo. Es sólo usted que necesita interpretarlo así.
Algunos, los menos vagos, replican y ofrecen puntos de vista alternativos y no pasa nada. Es usted el que, como no tiene nada que aportar, pues se siente desplazado...

Lo suyo, el nivel el que se siente cómodo es este:
_- Ánimo amiguitos, viva la Vila, jojojojo como mola, fíjate de dibujico más gracioso he encontrado en internet, chicooos ahí hay un troll, jojojojo, qué bueno soy, jijijí, me sé el meme de nosequién a ver si lo encuentro._

Y así, en ese nivel pedrestre, es en el que se siente el rey del mambo, el nivel en el que siente que USTED APORTA ALGO VALIOSÍSIMO.

Que se habla de un planteamiento matemático (como lo del proceso constituyente): _jooooooooooo que tocho, es muy largo, muuuuuuu complicado_.
Que se habla de un planteamiento filosófico: no tiene nada que aportar y sólo invita a abandonar el debate para volver al jijijí jajajá.

Lo he notado ya muchas veces... en el momento en el que el tono de la conversación se eleva unos milímetros por encima del nivel en el que usted está cómodo, empieza a patalear... cualquier excusa le vale.

Alce la mirada: estamos en foro de debate... y surgen temas de debate en todos los hilos. No pasa nada. No es drama. No es el fin del mundo. El jijijí jajajá no es tan TRASCENDENTE, no es necesario que sea tan imperativo.

Si el tema le supera o le aburre... no pasa nada, no lo lea... pero _noooooooooooooooooooo es demasiado pa mi body, jo, yo quiero mi fiestuqui!!!!!_

No es que yo siente cátedra en nada... es que usted, en la mitad de los temas, no tiene absolutamente nada que aportar.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Que alguien abra el hilo de "_La mesa redonda de Villa Burbuja_", para trasladar allí los debates y chascarrillos interesantes que salgan por el pueblo.



Se llama Villa Kartal, y puede usted poner el hilo o los hilos donde quiera... el problema no está ahí, está en otro lugar mucho más sibilino.


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No lo creo. Es sólo usted que necesita interpretarlo así.
> Algunos, los menos vagos, replican y ofrecen puntos de vista alternativos y no pasa nada. Es usted el que, como no tiene nada que aportar, pues se siente desplazado...
> 
> Lo suyo, el nivel el que se siente cómodo es este:
> ...



Lo dicho, una parrafada tras otra con los mismos prejuicios, tópicos y clichés...

Tu problema no es que seas un amargado y maleducado, tu problema es que ni siquiera eres original.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Lo dicho, una parrafada tras otra con los mismos prejuicios, tópicos y clichés...
> 
> Tu problema no es que seas un amargado y maleducado, tu problema es que ni siquiera eres original.



Venga. Mañana vuelva a pedir perdón y vuelva a decir que no lo hará más...
Ya van.... ¿ocho veces?


----------



## EPO (25 Mar 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> No, si me parece muy bien. Pero no se os ocurra comparar esta mierda con el bitcoin. Que no depende ni de la empresa privada ni de los votontos. Y no se os ocurra pedir indemnizaciones cuando ese listo de agua se lleve vuestra pasta, los tribunales están para cosas serias.



A ver a quien demandas si te levantas un día y los bitcoin ya no están ? Pregunto


----------



## Carlos1 (25 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Todo Skopje representa Central + Techopia + Expocity. Todo eso es Alpha Kingdom.




Gracias por la info.

¿Entonces esas 3 megaciudades en algún momento serán solo una?...se mantendrán separadas? habrán intercambios de cosas?


----------



## Carlos1 (25 Mar 2021)

EPO dijo:


> A ver a quien demandas si te levantas un día y los bitcoin ya no están ? Pregunto




Los puedes guardar en una billetera fría, imposible de perderlos, a menos que no hagas copias de tu código o de las palabras de seguridad.


----------



## TALAMELOT (25 Mar 2021)

EPO dijo:


> A ver a quien demandas si te levantas un día y los bitcoin ya no están ? Pregunto



Es


Carlos1 dijo:


> Los puedes guardar en una billetera fría, imposible de perderlos, a menos que no hagas copias de tu código o de las palabras de seguridad.



Pero las reclamaciones al maestro armero, en este foro ya somos mayorcitos para saber dónde nos metemos, no?


----------



## Carlos1 (25 Mar 2021)

El que le tenga miedo a las criptos que no se agobie, si te sientes más tranquilo metiéndole al Santander o Telefónica, pues adelante.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> 
> ¿Entonces esas 3 megaciudades en algún momento serán solo una?...se mantendrán separadas? habrán intercambios de cosas?




Todas, solo una. Y dentro de no demasiado si no la más grande una de las más grandes creadas por usuarios. Además de poder usarse si existe en el futuro el AR ya que se asienta principalmente en Skopje, así es. 


En cuanto a los recursos , una vez realizada la inversión de los mismos en el tejido principal , se ayuda a los grandes inversores en primer lugar a ejecutar sus ideas y posterior a eso a los ciudadanos de menor inversión.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> 
> ¿Entonces esas 3 megaciudades en algún momento serán solo una?...se mantendrán separadas? habrán intercambios de cosas?



Además tenemos un roadmap interno de trabajo , entre el que se encuentra numeroso merchandising y proyectos con inversores que nada tienen que ver con "querer jugar " , relacionados con las grandes fortunas e inversiones a la espera de que se clarifique la ruta de Earth 2. Lógicamente están a la espera porque de momento no desean depositar esa confianza en un proyecto bastante opaco hasta la fecha.


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Todas, solo una. Y dentro de no demasiado si no la más grande una de las más grandes creadas por usuarios. Además de poder usarse si existe en el futuro el AR ya que se asienta principalmente en Skopje, así es.
> 
> 
> En cuanto a los recursos , una vez realizada la inversión de los mismos en el tejido principal , se ayuda a los grandes inversores en primer lugar a ejecutar sus ideas y posterior a eso a los ciudadanos de menor inversión.



Vais a tener que aumentar mucho la realidad para hacer a Skopje interesante  

Sin acritud.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Vais a tener que aumentar mucho la realidad para hacer a Skopje interesante
> 
> Sin acritud.





Le Fanu dijo:


> Vais a tener que aumentar mucho la realidad para hacer a Skopje interesante
> 
> Sin acritud.




Créeme , tiene más turismo en realidad aumentada Skopje que un acantilado en medio del desierto. No tienes pantalla para ver todo Skopje en cuanto a compras .

Ya le puedes meter bien de lupa , que ni con esas.

Eso sin contar con el VR y como juego MMO


Demasiado MAD para no tener ni idea. 

( sin acritud )


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

Te dejo esto @Le Fanu para que aprendas tambien algo más de geografía que te veo algo cojo.

Disfrútalo

( sin acritud )


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

Expo City concretamente ni siquiera está en el centro de Skopje, los que quieran usar AR allí van a tener que pedirle permiso a los dueños de las huertas donde está situada y tener cuidado de no tropezarse con las calabazas


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Expo City concretamente ni siquiera está en el centro de Skopje, los que quieran usar AR allí van a tener que pedirle permiso a los dueños de las huertas donde está situada y tener cuidado de no tropezarse con las calabazas




Literalmente eres lamentable , pero bueno , como tus compras.


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Literalmente eres lamentable , pero bueno , como tus compras.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 608229



Mejor no me tires de la lengua, John F. E.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Mejor no me tires de la lengua, John F. E.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

¿Concurso de lloricas?
A ver quien gana...


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 608243



Edit: Saludos a Susana Griso y a todo el cuerpo de la Guardia Civil, que hace un trabajo estupendo. Gracias.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Muy original su segundo apellido, por cierto. Supongo que no le gustará que ambos sean públicos, así como las empresas donde ha trabajado, etc.
> 
> Con tu actitud en la calle te partirían la cara enseguida. En Internet esa actitud hace que te puedas encontrar con la persona equivocada y el daño sea mayor.
> 
> ...




JAJAJAJAJJAAJAJAJAJJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAAJAJAJAAJJAAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAAJAJAJA


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJJAAJAJAJAJJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAAJAJAJAAJJAAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAAJAJAJA



La verdad es que sí, me ha quedado demasiado forzado. Acabo de ver una de mafiosos y me he venido un poco arriba...


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> La verdad es que sí, me ha quedado demasiado forzado. Acabo de ver una de mafiosos y me he venido un poco arriba...



Lo siento bro le he tenido que hacer screenshot. Ya sabes, para mi carpeta.


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Lo siento bro le he tenido que hacer screenshot. Ya sabes, para mi carpeta.



Esas capturas de pantalla no sirven de nada sin el contexto, en realidad nadie te hace caso cuando las enseñas.

Pero reconoce que te has cagado un poquito al ver tus iniciales. Es lo que tiene Internet, el anonimato no existe, y menos si vas colgando fotos personales en redes sociales.

Hazte un favor y no te tomes Earth2 tan en serio. ¿AR en las huertas de Skopje? Es muy facepalm si lo piensas...


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Esas capturas de pantalla no sirven de nada sin el contexto, en realidad nadie te hace caso cuando las enseñas.
> 
> Pero reconoce que te has cagado un poquito al ver tus iniciales. Es lo que tiene Internet, el anonimato no existe, y menos si vas colgando fotos personales en redes sociales.
> 
> Hazte un favor y no te tomes Earth2 tan en serio. ¿AR en las huertas de Skopje? Es muy facepalm si lo piensas...



Anda que no ha visto usted juicios de amenazas en su vida...
A los jueces el contexto se la pela SIEMPRE. O tienen algo tipificado o no. No se complican más la vida ni van mirando circunstancias o contextos.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Esas capturas de pantalla no sirven de nada sin el contexto, en realidad nadie te hace caso cuando las enseñas.
> 
> Pero reconoce que te has cagado un poquito al ver tus iniciales. Es lo que tiene Internet, el anonimato no existe, y menos si vas colgando fotos personales en redes sociales.
> 
> Hazte un favor y no te tomes Earth2 tan en serio. ¿AR en las huertas de Skopje? Es muy facepalm si lo piensas...




En primera instancia te aconsejo que mires desde donde ha comenzado Skopje y hasta donde ha llegado. Si te fijas en Google Earth , 1/3 parte esta incluso dentro del centro, la segunda parte sigue estando en Skopje, no solo donde vive basicamente una gran mayoria de la poblacion de Skopje si no ademas algunos yacimientos arqueológicos, colegios, hospitales y un largo etc. La tercera y ultima parte esta sobre hipódromos, autopista principal y alrededores. 

La realidad es que donde no habrá AR es donde estais vosotros que es una caida de acantilado hacia el mar en medio de ninguna parte, pero de ninguna.


Es muy facepalm si lo piensas... Y mucho más si ni tan siquiera te has estudiado la zona, como parece ser el caso.


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Anda que no ha visto usted juicios de amenazas en su vida...
> A los jueces el contexto se la pela SIEMPRE. O tienen algo tipificado o no. No se complican más la vida ni van mirando circunstancias o contextos.



Que se lo digan a tu ex-mujer...


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Que se lo digan a tu ex-mujer...



Nunca me he casado, pero soy consciente de que usted se convence con facilidad de cosas de las que no tiene ninguna evidencia...
Mañana igual le da por asegurar que tengo psoriasis, hirsutismo, o accesos de pus debajo del párpado.

Usted es así: no ve diferencias entre mentiras y verdades.


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> En primera instancia te aconsejo que mires desde donde ha comenzado Skopje y hasta donde ha llegado. Si te fijas en Google Earth , 1/3 parte esta incluso dentro del centro, la segunda parte sigue estando en Skopje, no solo donde vive basicamente una gran mayoria de la poblacion de Skopje si no ademas algunos yacimientos arqueológicos, colegios, hospitales y un largo etc. La tercera y ultima parte esta sobre hipódromos, autopista principal y alrededores.
> 
> La realidad es que donde no habrá AR es donde estais vosotros que es una caida de acantilado hacia el mar en medio de ninguna parte, pero de ninguna.
> 
> ...



Aquí tienes poco que rascar ya, búscate otro target porque entre los que te tienen ignorado y los que jamás comprarían en un sitio que tú promociones, poca burra vas a vender en este foro, por muy motivao que vengas...


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Aquí tienes poco que rascar ya, búscate otro target porque entre los que te tienen ignorado y los que jamás comprarían en un sitio que tú promociones, poca burra vas a vender en este foro, por muy motivao que vengas...




Vale vale Peaky Blinder, perdona tio. A partir de ahora voy a ir por la calle con una gorra , no vaya a ser que me identifiques y me pegues un palizón de cuidado.


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Vale vale Peaky Blinder, perdona tio. A partir de ahora voy a ir por la calle con una gorra , no vaya a ser que me identifiques y me pegues un palizón de cuidado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 608291



A ver si es verdad y dejas de dar tanto por saco con Expo City en este hilo, que eres muy pesado.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Aquí tienes poco que rascar ya, búscate otro target porque entre los que te tienen ignorado y los que jamás comprarían en un sitio que tú promociones, poca burra vas a vender en este foro, por muy motivao que vengas...




¿Sabe lo que yo creo que anda buscando este? Es sólo una teoría, pero yo la sostengo...
Yo creo que anda buscando colarse de algún modo en el equipo de E2. Que le contraten para algo o le asignen de forma oficial alguna tarea. Intuyo que ese es su demiurgo, su sueño húmedo, la estrella en el firmamento que le guía... SOSPECHO que ese es el verdadero objetivo que persigue, lo confiese o no.

El otro día me vi el video ese en el que le hace una propuesta al equipo de E2 sobre cómo deben ser las clases en E2... Uno que muestra en una plantilla de Photoshop... Dios Santo, me dije: este no se ha movido en el mundo corporativo en su vida. Qué chapuza. No sabe hacer una propuesta empresarial porque seguramente nunca la ha tenido que hacer.

No sólo estaba redactada en un inglés demasiado pobretón para lo que las circunsancias hubieran exigido (los tiempos verbales estaban mal), es que la propuesta no venía fundamentada en nada, ni justificada de algún modo, ni argumentada. Sí es verdad que al equipo de E2, que es un poco beatnick, la verdad, uno no se dirige como se dirigiría uno al gerente de una planta de Audi, claro.

Sólo decía algo (quizá le suene) en plan: ESTA PROPUESTA ES BUENA, PORQUE YO SOY APORTADOR SANO Y ESTO ES LO MÁS JUSTO.

Y luego soltaba su propuesta, en dos líneas, por lo que sonaba casi más a demanda que a propuesta.



_Thank you so much._


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Sabe lo que yo creo que anda buscando este? Es sólo una teoría, pero yo la sostengo...
> Yo creo que anda buscando colarse de algún modo en el equipo de E2. Que le contraten para algo o le asignen de forma oficial alguna tarea. Intuyo que ese es su demiurgo, su sueño húmedo, la estrella en el firmamento que le guía... SOSPECHO que ese es el verdadero objetivo que persigue, lo confiese o no.
> 
> El otro día me vi el video ese en el que le hace una propuesta al equipo de E2 sobre cómo deben ser las clases en E2... Uno que muestra en una plantilla de Photoshop... Dios Santo, me dije: este no se ha movido en el mundo corporativo en su vida. Qué chapuza. No sabe hacer una propuesta empresarial porque seguramente nunca la ha tenido que hacer.
> ...





GRACIAS TIO . DE VERDAD. GRACIAS POR TUS VISITAS Y TU FEEDBACK



En agradecimiento me gustaría comentarte que de hecho ya gano dinero con Earth 2 sin necesidad de estar en el equipo ( necesidad la cual no tengo )


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> GRACIAS TIO . DE VERDAD. GRACIAS POR TUS VISITAS Y TU FEEDBACK
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estáis tan acostumbrados a NO articular pensamientos y reflexiones *con palabras* que no os dais cuenta de que las imágenes que ponéis cuando os quedáis sin palabras, no significan nada.
¿Qué se supone que significa esa foto? ¿Quién es esa gente que chatea? ¿De qué hablan? No se sabe.

Esa foto, tiene menos significado para mí que un Jackson Pollock.








La gente que no sabe expresarse por escrito, y tampoco de forma oral, con un mínimo de precisión... ¿Cómo sobrevive en este mundo?


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Estáis tan acostumbrados a NO articular pensamientos y reflexiones *con palabras* que no os dais cuenta de que las imágenes que ponéis cuando os quedáis sin palabras, no significan nada.
> ¿Qué se supone que significa esa foto? ¿Quién es esa gente que chatea? ¿De qué hablan? No se sabe.
> 
> Esa foto, tiene menos significado para mí que un Jackson Pollock.
> ...


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

¿Concurso de lloricas?
A ver quien gana...


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 608306



¿Usted sabe a qué se refiere la gente cuando habla de un "brindis al Sol"? ¿Ha oído esa expresión alguna vez?
Noto que con todo el mundo utiliza la misma técnica...


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Concurso de lloricas?
> A ver quien gana...




Es obvio que por mucho edit que le hagas al respecto , la mancha siempre queda. 


Con Calgoooooooon !


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Concurso de lloricas?
> A ver quien gana...



Déjeme adivinar. Otra peliculita de gángsters...


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Es obvio que por mucho edit que le hagas al respecto , la mancha siempre queda.
> 
> 
> Con Calgoooooooon !



VARIACIONES EN LA TÉCNICA SECRETA DEL DOCTOR MEJILLÓN (TAMBIÉN MUY USADA POR EL SEÑOR PATATA)


JOJOJOJOJOJOOJOJOJOJJOJOJOJOJO
He ganado este debate por mi brillantez.... Llorad.

[img ](ponga aquí una foto cualquiera)[ /img]


_(Fin del argumento)_


----------



## antoniussss (25 Mar 2021)

esto......... a ver si he ignorado al innombrable y voy a tener que ignorar a alguno más, ¿Podríamos centrarnos un poco por favor?


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Déjeme adivinar. Otra peliculita de gángsters...



Estando usted de por medio una de Torrente más bien...


----------



## mulleixion (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> VARIACIONES EN LA TÉCNICA SECRETA DEL DOCTOR MEJILLÓN (TAMBIÉN MUY USADA POR EL SEÑOR PATATA)
> 
> 
> JOJOJOJOJOJOOJOJOJOJJOJOJOJOJO
> ...




EH y el abuelo cebolleta. No se le olvide


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> esto......... a ver si he ignorado al innombrable y voy a tener que ignorar a alguno más, ¿Podríamos centrarnos un poco por favor?




A mí me gusta mucho que me ignoren ya que me suelen citar bastante... y eso obliga a los ignoradores a estar siempre dándole al botón de "Mostrar mensaje". Ese pensamiento me resulta refrescante de algún modo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> EH y el abuelo cebolleta. No se le olvide



Señores Guilderstein y Rosencrantz: no se hagan ilusiones.
Yo no soy como ustedes... ni siquiera soy parecido a ustedes.

Utilizo formas de argumentación aristotélicas... no me limito a envolverme en autosuficiencia, no soy un prófugo del racionalismo.
Podré equivocarme o estar en lo correcto, pero JAMÁS recurro a esa clase de aspavientos irracionales.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Aprovecho para saludar desde aquí a los que me tienen ignorado.
Hola, chicos. ¿Cómo va todo?


----------



## Kartal (25 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo no soy como ustedes... ni siquiera soy parecido a ustedes.



En eso tienes razón, nosotros no necesitamos pagar para estar con una mujer.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> En eso tienes razón, nosotros no necesitamos pagar para estar con una mujer.



Yo no pago para estar con una mujer. Yo pago para que, después de estar conmigo, me deje en paz.


----------



## TALAMELOT (25 Mar 2021)

Amores reñidos son los mas queridos


----------



## pasabaporaqui (25 Mar 2021)

Y hablando de earth2 , esta muy parado el asunto , apenas hay compras.
A ver si nos cuelgan la zanahoria de una puta vez

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TALAMELOT (25 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Y hablando de earth2 , esta muy parado el asunto , apenas hay compras.
> A ver si nos cuelgan la zanahoria de una puta vez
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk



Y eso que decíamos que íbamos a largo, somos unos frikis y estamos enganchadisimos


----------



## Srlobo23 (26 Mar 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Pues sí, pero la alternativa cuando no hay chicha del juego, es liarnos a insultos y/o salidas de tono, lo de estarnos calladitos no parece que lo contemplemos



Pero hay mas temas abiertos en el foro, yo si no tengo nada interesante que decir o alguna consulta sobre el juego, me voy a buscar otros temas, digo!


----------



## Srlobo23 (26 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Oh, créeme. Ningún tema de debate es bueno para los milenials. Ninguno.
> Siempre es "demasiado" algo.
> 
> Ellos pertenecen a otra dimensión que no conoce el debate, que ellos interpretan como una cosa muy brutalizada... ellos sólo están a gusto si se colocan a sí mismos en el centro de atención. Si tienen eso, entonces todos los temas están bien. Lo que ellos llaman debate es a estar entre gente de la misma opinión en todo.
> ...



Yo lo que veo es lo recurrente que es atacando a la generacion millenial. Como veo que no va a cambiar su postura, no es que no quiera debatirle, que sé que es un juego que le gusta, se siente cómodo y le debe poner hasta cachondo, es que lo que veo es que usted no cambia su discurso un ápice, no da el brazo a torcer ante prácticamente a nada, por lo que el discurso y el debate, se pierde en el camino convirtiendose en un monologo suyo. Por lo cual, Sr Quijote, para mi pierde la gracia del debate y por consiguiente no me gusta emplear mi tiempo en revatirle cosas que va a terminar monopolizando y llevando a su terreno, prefiero emplearlo en leer información de mi interés y ayudar si creo que puedo aportar algo a alguien.


----------



## Le Fanu (26 Mar 2021)

_Real money in fake land? The boom in virtual real estate_ en CNBC. No mentan Earth 2, pero es interesante.


----------



## Srlobo23 (26 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Venga. Mañana vuelva a pedir perdón y vuelva a decir que no lo hará más...
> Ya van.... ¿ocho veces?



Antes de llegar a leer su mensaje, intuía que sería de este estilo su respuesta. Al final es usted un personaje entrañable y que no puede faltar en un foro. Será más cargante en unas ocasiones que otras, pero da un puntillo que, a quien sepa separar que esto no deja de ser un foro y que no hay que hacer ninguna montaña de un grano de arena y no tomarse demasiado a pecho las cosas, al final, extrapolando todo eso, tiene su punto de gracia leerle. Si no hay una mosca cojonera (desde el sentido cariñoso), es como que falta algo y desde luego en mosca cojonera, usted se lleva la palma. 

Me ha hecho gracia su gráfico personalizado especialmente para mi generación, al final le terminaré cogiendo cariño!


----------



## Srlobo23 (26 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Podré equivocarme



Que me aspen!! Está usted seguro de ello?? 

Nah... Debe hablar irónicamente. con ese humor negro que le caracteriza... Casi me lo creo!


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Que me aspen!! Está usted seguro de ello??
> 
> Nah... Debe hablar irónicamente. con ese humor negro que le caracteriza... Casi me lo creo!




Yo lo que creo es que, por alguna razón, a los milenials les joroba bastante que retraten la generación a la que pertenecen.

Para mí no es un tema especialmente interesante... pero basta mencionarlo una vez para que durante varios días, algún milenial intente lavar la reputación de su generación.

Curioso... Diríase que no les importa ser unos alelaos.... pero sí que les llamen alelados. Sólo les preocupa su imagen pública.

Si les llaman víctimas... aplauden hasta con las orejas.
Si les llaman alelalos... se lo toman de forma personal.

Y sí, puedo estar equivocado, pues ser racionalista no conlleva tener la razón... Sólo usar la razón como método de conocimiento.
Los milenial, en muchos sentidos, son irracionalistas, por eso se equivocan tanto... pero, lo que es más importante, por eso pueden rebatir tan poco, por eso se le hacen tan cuesta arriba los debates racionales. Para ellos la razón no es un método de conocimiento. Ellos intentan conocer a través del SENTIMIENTO, algo que siempre conduce a la sinrazón.

Lo dije en otro mensaje: la juventud.... es bonita, pero idiota.
La madurez: está ajada, pero es edificante.


Créame, si hablo tanto de los milenials, no es porque yo lo busque... es porque a ustedes parece ofenderles mucho e insisten e insisten e insisten. Se nota que les cuesta entregarse al flujo de una conversación. Se anclan a un punto como lapas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Antes de llegar a leer su mensaje, intuía que sería de este estilo su respuesta. Al final es usted un* personaje* entrañable y que no puede faltar en un foro. Será más cargante en unas ocasiones que otras, pero da un puntillo que, a quien sepa separar que esto no deja de ser un foro y que no hay que hacer ninguna montaña de un grano de arena y no tomarse demasiado a pecho las cosas, al final, extrapolando todo eso, tiene su punto de gracia leerle. Si no hay una mosca cojonera (desde el sentido cariñoso), es como que falta algo y desde luego en mosca cojonera, usted se lleva la palma.
> 
> Me ha hecho gracia su gráfico personalizado especialmente para mi generación, al final le terminaré cogiendo cariño!



Fíjese... Justo el punto que está arriba a la derecha, como a las dos.
No puede ser casualidad.

En realidad el bucle milenial incluye dos o tres respuestas automáticas más, pero son variaciones de las ya expuestas y no merecía la pena hacer el diagrama más grande.
Así como está refleja el 99% de las respuestas milenial. Incluida la suya.

Lo de "personaje" en Twitter es especialmente recurrente. Twitter es un poco como la plataforma de los milenials más conformistas.... con lo que el bucle allí se resume en dos o tres respuestas nada más (bucle más pequeño).


----------



## Srlobo23 (26 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo lo que creo es que, por alguna razón, a los milenials les joroba bastante que retraten la generación a la que pertenecen.
> 
> Para mí no es un tema especialmente interesante... pero basta mencionarlo una vez para que durante varios días, algún milenial intente lavar la reputación de su generación.
> 
> ...



Y vuelta la burra al trigo...


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Y vuelta la burra al trigo...



¿Entonces? ¿No ha sido usted el que ha vuelto a sacar el tema?
Estos milenials... siempre inocentes de todo, ¿eh? _(Ponga aquí la foto de una plato amarillo que guiña un ojo, para acentuar personalidad.)_


----------



## Srlobo23 (26 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Fíjese... Justo el punto que está arriba a la derecha, como a las dos.
> No puede ser casualidad.
> 
> En realidad el bucle milenial incluye dos o tres respuestas automáticas más, pero son variaciones de las ya expuestas y no merecía la pena hacer el diagrama más grande.
> ...



Lamento que se tome usted las cosas como ataques personales y no tenga un puntito de humor o de relajación a la hora de responder. Acaba de perder un admirador, que no un seguidor. Y, sí sí, no se preocupe, ya sé que está usted por encima de admiraciones, no hace falta que lo diga.

Como veo que no va a cambiar un ápice sus respuestas, creo que es mejor que evite mencionarle, siga usted libre como una cabra en el monte y en la medida de lo posible procuraré mencionarle lo justo (no digo un no rotundo, que sé que usted se agarra a un clavo ardiendo para señalar a quien no cumple con su palabra, no le daré pie a ello), ya que veo que es una pérdida de tiempo. Es lo que consigue con repetidas y ajadas respuestas. 

Un saludo y tenga buen día! Así como el resto de los usuarios de este hilo.


----------



## Desmond Humes (26 Mar 2021)

Estos días estoy mirando parcelas en venta en lugares muy transitados. Cerca de las pirámides no hay casi nada que rascar, muy prohibitivo.

Sí que he encontrado gangas en París, Venecia, Acrópolis y Pisa. 
Lo que más me ha sorprendido es que aún queda mucho espacio virgen en la parte canadiense (y por lo tanto más barata) de las cataratas del Niágara, que además es lo único de lo que he citado que permanecerá, al no estar construido por el hombre.
De todas formas esperaré a que aparezca en esa zona una oferta a buen precio.


----------



## Kartal (26 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Estos días estoy mirando parcelas en venta en lugares muy transitados. Cerca de las pirámides no hay casi nada que rascar, muy prohibitivo.
> 
> Sí que he encontrado gangas en París, Venecia, Acrópolis y Pisa.
> Lo que más me ha sorprendido es que aún queda mucho espacio virgen en la parte canadiense (y por lo tanto más barata) de las cataratas del Niágara, que además es lo único de lo que he citado que permanecerá, al no estar construido por el hombre.
> De todas formas esperaré a que aparezca en esa zona una oferta a buen precio.



Yo sigo con mi estrategia de aumentar el porcentaje de Clase 1 en mi portfolio. Pillando plots medianamente grandes se puede apretar en las pujas y comprarlas con buen descuento sobre el precio de tierra nueva.

Por cierto, en los últimos días está entrando un buen LIT de diferentes países, no sé si porque se han acordado de darle al botón o realmente se está comprando mucho.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Mar 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> *Lamento que se tome usted las cosas como ataques personales* y no tenga un puntito de humor o de relajación a la hora de responder. Acaba de perder un admirador, que no un seguidor. Y, sí sí, no se preocupe, ya sé que está usted por encima de admiraciones, no hace falta que lo diga.
> 
> Como veo que no va a cambiar un ápice sus respuestas, creo que es mejor que evite mencionarle, siga usted libre como una cabra en el monte y en la medida de lo posible procuraré mencionarle lo justo (no digo un no rotundo, que sé que usted se agarra a un clavo ardiendo para señalar a quien no cumple con su palabra, no le daré pie a ello), ya que veo que es una pérdida de tiempo. Es lo que consigue con repetidas y ajadas respuestas.
> 
> Un saludo y tenga buen día! Así como el resto de los usuarios de este hilo.



Yo lamento que la lluvia está compuesta de chocolate....
También lamento mucho que su segundo apellido sea Fernández y que ese eccema en el lóbulo de la oreja se haya vuelto más acre.
Lamento que Praga sea la capital del Congo y lamento muchísimo que hayan quitado la piña de la pizza hawaiana.


----------



## Polo_00 (26 Mar 2021)

Me han vuelto a subir unas baldosas un 150000% pero no entiendo de que vale, si luego no se puede vender, menuda mierda...


----------



## mulleixion (26 Mar 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Me han vuelto a subir unas baldosas un 150000% pero no entiendo de que vale, si luego no se puede vender, menuda mierda...



Pump


----------



## Carlos1 (26 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pump




...and Dump.


----------



## D_M (26 Mar 2021)

Por si os interesa y no lo sabeis ya, ha salido un competidor a Earth2:

afterearth.io

Puede que triunfe, puede que no, no lo sé, yo ya estoy metido en muchos temas y voy a pasar de ello porque tampoco veo quién está detrás del proyecto, pero por si acaso os interesa ahí lo dejo.

Saludos.


----------



## Polo_00 (26 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pump





Carlos1 dijo:


> ...and Dump.



Ni pump ni dump, porque el precio de las baldosas no se mueve, sigo teniendo el mismo de siempre y no hay compradores que compren a esos precios mientras haya baldosas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Por si os interesa y no lo sabeis ya, ha salido un competidor a Earth2:
> 
> afterearth.io
> 
> ...



Joder, macho... Es clavao.

El primer grupo de gente que aparezca que sea más eficicente que E2, se llevará el trozo más grande del pastel.


----------



## D_M (26 Mar 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Joder, macho... Es clavao.
> 
> El primer grupo de gente que aparezca que sea más eficicente que E2, se llevará el trozo más grande del pastel.



Buena suerte a los que os lanceis a comprar, yo voy a pasar, no se puede estar metido en cada cosa nueva que salga y esta copia de Earth2, sin saber quien está detrás etc perfectamente puede ser una estafa, por lo menos el Shane dió la cara desde el principio de Earth2.


----------



## Kartal (26 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Buena suerte a los que os lanceis a comprar, yo voy a pasar, no se puede estar metido en cada cosa nueva que salga y esta copia de Earth2, sin saber quien está detrás etc perfectamente puede ser una estafa, por lo menos el Shane dió la cara desde el principio de Earth2.



Eso es lo primero que hay que mirar antes de meterse en un proyecto de estos. Estoy mirando la web e informándome, pero por ahora no me inspira la suficiente confianza.

Hablando de copias de E2... alguien llegó a meterse en VPark?


----------



## Carlos1 (26 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Por si os interesa y no lo sabeis ya, ha salido un competidor a Earth2:
> 
> afterearth.io
> 
> ...




El Vaticano a 0.05 usd.


----------



## Carlos1 (26 Mar 2021)

Somos unos enfermos:






Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## Le Fanu (26 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Por si os interesa y no lo sabeis ya, ha salido un competidor a Earth2:
> 
> afterearth.io
> 
> ...





Carlos1 dijo:


> El Vaticano a 0.05 usd.



Y Dubai  . Con la sangre, sudor y lagrimas que ha derramado.

Pues quién sabe. Me pongo en la piel de un posible nuevo usuario y comparando precios y disponibilidad, es casi razonable tirarse a estas nuevas plataformas con todas las ubicaciones premium disponibles. Espero que se espabilen en Earth 2. O avanzan de fases o les van a robar un huevo de usuarios.


----------



## Carlos1 (26 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Y Dubai  . Con la sangre, sudor y lagrimas que ha derramado.
> 
> Pues quién sabe. Me pongo en la piel de un posible nuevo usuario y comparando precios y disponibilidad, es casi razonable tirarse a estas nuevas plataformas con todas las ubicaciones premium disponibles. Espero que se espabilen en Earth 2. O avanzan de fases o les van a robar un huevo de usuarios.



En el caso de que Earth2 fuera bien en cuanto a desarrollo, no creo que antes de 4-5 años se pueda pegar un buen pelotazo en todo sentido. Mucha gente se quedará por el camino, habrán ciclos de ventas brutales a precios de risa, etc, etc,, al final todo esto es algo psicológico. Pero el que no tenga paciencia las va a pasar bastante p***as.


----------



## mulleixion (26 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> En el caso de que Earth2 fuera bien en cuanto a desarrollo, no creo que antes de 4-5 años se pueda pegar un buen pelotazo en todo sentido. Mucha gente se quedará por el camino, habrán ciclos de ventas brutales a precios de risa, etc, etc,, al final todo esto es algo psicológico. Pero el que no tenga paciencia las va a pasar bastante p***as.




El proyecto Earth 2 plantea un plazo de finalización en 7-8 años. Al menos ese era su planteamiento inicial.


----------



## Carlos1 (26 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> El proyecto Earth 2 plantea un plazo de finalización en 7-8 años. Al menos ese era su planteamiento inicial.




No tengo problema en esperar 8 años para que la tile más cutre valga como mínimo 100 pavos en la reventa.


----------



## Kartal (26 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> El proyecto Earth 2 plantea un plazo de finalización en 7-8 años. Al menos ese era su planteamiento inicial.



¿Hay algo parecido a un timeline del proyecto? Para el inicio de la Fase 2 dijeron "1st quarter 2021" y parece que semana arriba semana abajo lo van a cumplir. Ya han dicho que habrán muchos updates dentro de esta fase, pero más allá de eso hay alguna otra fecha?

P.D.: Aprovecho para pedirte perdón por lo de anoche, un mal día lo tiene cualquiera


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> El Vaticano a 0.05 usd.



He intentado comprar el coliseo y pone área restringida , que le den.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos1 (26 Mar 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> He intentado comprar el coliseo y pone área restringida , que le den.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk




Tienes que esperar a que lo abran, igual ponen un contador y todo, XDDD


----------



## mulleixion (26 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Hay algo parecido a un timeline del proyecto? Para el inicio de la Fase 2 dijeron "1st quarter 2021" y parece que semana arriba semana abajo lo van a cumplir. Ya han dicho que habrán muchos updates dentro de esta fase, pero más allá de eso hay alguna otra fecha?
> 
> P.D.: Aprovecho para pedirte perdón por lo de anoche, un mal día lo tiene cualquiera




Ese es el problema que yo mismo tengo con un grupo de inversores . No quieren entrar porque ni siquiera existe un roadmap. Y entrar a oscuras..como que no les va.


----------



## Kartal (26 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ese es el problema que yo mismo tengo con un grupo de inversores . No quieren entrar porque ni siquiera existe un roadmap. Y entrar a oscuras..como que no les va.



Pues es una pena porque seguramente habrán más inversores que se retraen por eso mismo. Que no lo dieran en noviembre-diciembre lo entiendo, porque ya explicó Shane que abrieron prematuramente casi en versión beta por el simbolismo de empezar en un año tan difícil como el 2020 y tampoco sabían cómo iba a responder el público. Pero con todo el dinero que ha entrado en los últimos 3 meses y con todas las incorporaciones que han estado haciendo en la plantilla, creo que ya se pueden hacer una idea aproximada de los plazos, aunque sea un esbozo general a grandes rasgos. ¿Le han preguntado sobre eso en Discord?


----------



## BigJoe (26 Mar 2021)




----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (26 Mar 2021)

¿ entiendo que quiere implantar una especie de KYC para agilizar las retiradas de E$ ?


----------



## BigJoe (26 Mar 2021)




----------



## Margaret Facher (26 Mar 2021)

Margaret Facher dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Quizá no os suene mi nick ni el avatar, soy de esas personas que os lee pero no suele intervenir.
> 
> ...



Mensaje de hace dos semanas, me autocito. OS LO DIJE, Y sin irmelás de gurú y juzgando al resto, como el cuñao "hempresario"









The World is Not Enough for Earth 2 and 5CA | 5CA


Earth 2 and 5CA are delighted to announce their customer experience partnership for the brave new world of Earth 2.




5ca.com


----------



## mulleixion (26 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues es una pena porque seguramente habrán más inversores que se retraen por eso mismo. Que no lo dieran en noviembre-diciembre lo entiendo, porque ya explicó Shane que abrieron prematuramente casi en versión beta por el simbolismo de empezar en un año tan difícil como el 2020 y tampoco sabían cómo iba a responder el público. Pero con todo el dinero que ha entrado en los últimos 3 meses y con todas las incorporaciones que han estado haciendo en la plantilla, creo que ya se pueden hacer una idea aproximada de los plazos, aunque sea un esbozo general a grandes rasgos. ¿Le han preguntado sobre eso en Discord?




Si . Pero dicen que claro que no esperaban está aceptación sin publicidad y que tienen sobrecarga de trabajo. Que no duermen , que no descansan.... Y un largo etcétera ....


----------



## EPO (26 Mar 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Buena suerte a los que os lanceis a comprar, yo voy a pasar, no se puede estar metido en cada cosa nueva que salga y esta copia de Earth2, sin saber quien está detrás etc perfectamente puede ser una estafa, por lo menos el Shane dió la cara desde el principio de Earth2.



He entrado a mirar y está verde verde, parece una copia barata . Igual Earth 2 era igual cuando salió , pero a mi entender el que sale primero tiene ventaja


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Mar 2021)

Joder cuantas paginas madre mia no tengo tiempo para leerlas todas.

Ha pasado algo relevante en EA2???


----------



## AK2 (27 Mar 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder cuantas paginas madre mia no tengo tiempo para leerlas todas.
> 
> Ha pasado algo relevante en EA2???



Lo mismo pensé yo, 14 páginas de golpe jajajajajaja. Ya te digo que no... Salseo y poco más...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (27 Mar 2021)

Os pongo un corto por si os aburre el hilo




Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (27 Mar 2021)

Buenas a todos. Anoche estuve reunido con un grupo de Earth 2 en el cual estuve con un moderador hablando de algunos temas relevantes...


No se si algunos os habéis podido ir dando cuenta de que jamás encontráis verdaderas gangas y esto tiene su explicación :

Hace no demasiado había unos encargados de ciber seguridad. Estos , se encargaban de tener un bot en el cual al detectar en el market ofertas con descuentos superiores al 80% , se autocompraban esa propiedad con el fin de , si era un error de precio por parte del vendedor , devolvérsela a su dueño de reclamarse ya que no te permitia volver a editar la propiedad hasta pasados 10 minutos y te podías haber equivocado. También lo hacían para evitar scameos de cuentas y pases de propiedad a otras cuentas a bajos precios debido al scam .

Si tras 5 días la propiedad no era reclamada , el encargado de ciberseguridad se quedaba el mismo la propiedad.

¿ Que ocurrió ? Se detecto que el de ciberseguridad se dedicaba a lucrarse. Es decir , vendía esas propiedades. El tío se hizo de oro , literalmente.

Posterior a esto , se le quitó del área de ciberseguridad pero no se le congelo la cuenta ya que Shane en TOS saco una normativa respecto a la prohibición del uso de bots posterior a este acontecimiento.

Anoche nos coordinamos entre algunos moderadores y yo para reportar determinados servicios que pude localizar que se han estado dedicando a vender tiers del 1 al 4 ( llegando el 4 a costar 400 € de por vida o 140€ al mes ) , y aunque estos no realizan autocompras sí que te envían alertas instantáneas cuando estás ofertas se publican , es decir , un bot de rastreo continuo y automatizado de propiedades en venta .


Muchos conocereis las webs como earth2.market o por el estilo . Pero jamás en ellas veréis descuentos muy altos. ¿ Por qué ?

Porque ese es el servicio premium que ellos venden y no está contemplado como gratuito en el scouteo de sus páginas web.

Os recomiendo encarecidamente que si alguno conoce este tipo de servicios y está disfrutando de ellos , se cure en salud y deje de aprovecharse del mismo de manera inmediata.

O de lo contrario , básicamente , podéis encontraros un buen día con la cuenta congelada.


Un saludo


----------



## talosweb (27 Mar 2021)

As Earth2.io players eagerly await the much-anticipated Easter Egg hunt, E2.news is going to get the party started "in style" by bringing you a premiere Carnival experience - perhaps one of the first on Earth 2!


Tucked away in the small town of Pomerode, Brazil, is a celebration each year called Osterfest which is arguably one of the most "in style" ways to celebrate Easter. It is home to not one, but TWO, Guinness World Records for Easter celebrations. We are starting the E2 Osterfest at the same location as on E1. 

1) Largest Easter Egg in the world (Guiness world record) 

Measures:- 15m 2in height, 8m 72 in diameter

E2 location :- Earth 2

2) Largest Easter tree (Osterbaum) in the world (Guinness World record) 

E2 location:- Earth 2


We invite all of E2 to come here and celebrate the Easter ‘in style’. Free entrance to the event which lasts a couple of weeks around the Easter every year. This year we’ll celebrate the festival from March 27th through April 12th.


You are also invited if you want to add yourself to the festival and have your own stall or Easter display art ... its the Easter Carnival ! Secure your own stall(s) at the carnival:

"Der Rest vom Osterfest" by jodage is licensed with CC BY-ND 2.0. 


Official E2 Osterfest location link :- Earth 2


But wait... There's more!


Submit your decorated Easter Egg on the E2.News Discord server. Top entries will be featured on E2.News at the end of the festival. The top TWO voted entries will receive a free stall! Submission deadline is April 4th.

"Euch allen ein frohes Osterfest!" by Günter Hentschel is licensed with CC BY-ND 2.0. 

FUENTE: The E2 Osterfest Presented by E2.News


----------



## talosweb (27 Mar 2021)

Mientras los jugadores de Earth2.io esperan ansiosos la tan esperada búsqueda de los huevos de Pascua, E2.news hará que la fiesta comience "con estilo" al traerles una experiencia de Carnaval de estreno, ¡quizás una de las primeras en Earth 2!


Escondida en la pequeña ciudad de Pomerode, Brasil, se encuentra una celebración cada año llamada Osterfest, que es posiblemente una de las formas más "de moda" de celebrar la Pascua. Es el hogar de no uno, sino DOS, Guinness World Records para las celebraciones de Pascua. Comenzamos el E2 Osterfest en el mismo lugar que en E1.

1) Huevo de Pascua más grande del mundo (récord mundial Guiness)

Medidas: - 15m 2in de altura, 8m 72 de diámetro

Ubicación E2: - Tierra 2

2) El árbol de Pascua más grande (Osterbaum) del mundo (récord mundial Guinness)

Ubicación E2: - Tierra 2


Invitamos a todos los de E2 a venir aquí y celebrar la Pascua "con estilo". Entrada gratuita al evento que dura un par de semanas alrededor de Semana Santa todos los años. Este año celebraremos el festival del 27 de marzo al 12 de abril.


También estás invitado si quieres sumarte al festival y tener tu propio puesto o exhibición de arte de Pascua ... ¡es el Carnaval de Pascua! Asegure su propio puesto (s) en el carnaval:

"Der Rest vom Osterfest" de jodage tiene licencia CC BY-ND 2.0.


Enlace de ubicación oficial del E2 Osterfest: - Tierra 2


¡Pero espera hay mas!


Envíe su Huevo de Pascua decorado en el servidor de Discord de E2.News. Los mejores trabajos aparecerán en E2.News al final del festival. ¡Las DOS entradas mejor votadas recibirán un puesto gratis! La fecha límite de envío es el 4 de abril.

"¡Euch allen ein frohes Osterfest!" by Günter Hentschel tiene licencia CC BY-ND 2.0.

FUENTE: El E2 Osterfest presentado por E2.News


----------



## talosweb (27 Mar 2021)

1/2

Dear Earth 2 Users,

We hope all is well. Our plans were to launch the first Earth 2 Easter Egg hunt this weekend 'in style' by way of a new Earth 2 video but we are still heavily focused on delivering CC withdrawals and had we launched the hunt this weekend it would not have received our full attention. 

CC withdrawals are our top priority at present as once this core feature goes live we would like to officially dedicate the whole following week to processing as many CC withdrawal requests as possible in order to speed up some backlog for users waiting so patiently. We are working hard to deliver CC payouts live ASAP (hopefully this weekend) and we cannot wait to make that announcement!

Another reason for the Easter Egg Hunt delay is because we want to make sure we give you all enough time to plan and enough time for us to give you directions on how to claim discovery of the eggs once found. We would take this opportunity to share some details with you:

- the Hunt will officially start with the release of a new video

- we are aiming to release this video on the 3rd of April (Easter Saturday)

- the video will premier on YouTube and at the end of the video there will be final directions about the remaining critical rules of the Hunt and how it will work (this makes sure everyone receives the details at the same time, right at the end of the video)

- the event will be VERY time sensitive, so those who view the video when it plays live for the first time will have a clear advantage, yet patience will be a key requirement for this challenge

- we are planning for users to report via social media when an Easter Egg is located to determine who found which Egg first (we are yet to determine which platforms but probably Discord, Facebook and possibly Twitter)

- for legal reasons the E$ received from finding an Easter Egg needs to be spent on purchasing land or held for purchase of other virtual items coming to Earth 2 over the next few months

2/2 

- winners will be given the special ability to display the Easter Egg they found on their Earth 2 profile page (not immediately but in the future)

- winners will also be given ownership of the virtual egg as an NFT officially from Earth 2 (not immediately but in the future)

We will announce further details about the Hunt through the week and a countdown will begin on our website soon. 

Aiming for our next announcement to be about CC payouts going live, it is taking a little longer as there are numerous steps involved to enhance user account security and ensure visibility on the person withdrawing the funds, this will become more evident when we go live. 

Over time this new system will become more and more streamlined which is exactly what we are aiming for and we are already investigating more streamlined systems for bank payouts next. 

There will be more updates to come during the week! @everyone


----------



## talosweb (27 Mar 2021)

1/2

Estimados usuarios de Earth 2:

Esperamos que todo esté bien. Nuestros planes eran lanzar la primera búsqueda de huevos de Pascua de Earth 2 este fin de semana 'con estilo' a través de un nuevo video de Earth 2, pero todavía estamos muy concentrados en entregar retiros de CC y si hubiéramos lanzado la búsqueda este fin de semana, no hubiéramos recibido nuestro toda la atención.

Los retiros de CC son nuestra principal prioridad en la actualidad, ya que una vez que esta función principal se active, nos gustaría dedicar oficialmente toda la semana siguiente a procesar tantas solicitudes de retiro de CC como sea posible para acelerar el retraso de los usuarios que esperan con tanta paciencia. ¡Estamos trabajando arduamente para entregar los pagos de CC en vivo lo antes posible (con suerte este fin de semana) y estamos ansiosos por hacer ese anuncio!

Otra razón para el retraso de la búsqueda de huevos de Pascua es porque queremos asegurarnos de que les damos a todos el tiempo suficiente para planificar y el tiempo suficiente para que podamos darle instrucciones sobre cómo reclamar el descubrimiento de los huevos una vez encontrados. Aprovecharemos esta oportunidad para compartir algunos detalles con usted:

- The Hunt comenzará oficialmente con el lanzamiento de un nuevo video

- Nuestro objetivo es lanzar este video el 3 de abril (Sábado de Pascua)

- el video se estrenará en YouTube y al final del video habrá instrucciones finales sobre las reglas críticas restantes de la caza y cómo funcionará (esto asegura que todos reciban los detalles al mismo tiempo, justo al final de el video)

- El evento será MUY urgente, por lo que aquellos que vean el video cuando se reproduzca en vivo por primera vez tendrán una clara ventaja, pero la paciencia será un requisito clave para este desafío.

- estamos planeando que los usuarios informen a través de las redes sociales cuando se encuentre un Easter Egg para determinar quién encontró qué Egg primero (aún tenemos que determinar qué plataformas, pero probablemente Discord, Facebook y posiblemente Twitter)

- por razones legales, los E $ recibidos al encontrar un Huevo de Pascua deben gastarse en la compra de terrenos o retenidos para la compra de otros artículos virtuales que llegarán a Earth 2 durante los próximos meses

2/2

- los ganadores tendrán la capacidad especial de mostrar el Huevo de Pascua que encontraron en su página de perfil de Earth 2 (no de inmediato, sino en el futuro)

- Los ganadores también recibirán la propiedad del huevo virtual como un NFT oficialmente de Earth 2 (no de inmediato, sino en el futuro).

Anunciaremos más detalles sobre la caza durante la semana y pronto comenzará una cuenta regresiva en nuestro sitio web.

Con el objetivo de que nuestro próximo anuncio sea sobre los pagos de CC en vivo, está demorando un poco más, ya que hay numerosos pasos involucrados para mejorar la seguridad de la cuenta del usuario y garantizar la visibilidad de la persona que retira los fondos, esto se hará más evidente cuando entremos en vivo.

Con el tiempo, este nuevo sistema se simplificará cada vez más, que es exactamente lo que buscamos y ya estamos investigando sistemas más optimizados para los pagos bancarios a continuación.

¡Habrá más actualizaciones durante la semana! @todos


----------



## Le Fanu (27 Mar 2021)

Pues otro sábado a darse de hostias entre earthianos.


----------



## pepita (27 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues otro sábado a darse de hostias entre earthianos.



Ese sábado tenía planes! GRRR Ahora a ver qué excusa pongo , otra vez que tengo que hacer algo "importante"


----------



## talosweb (27 Mar 2021)

NFTs... ahí otra parte especulativa del juego


----------



## pepita (27 Mar 2021)

¿Compartiremos aquí ideas sobre las pistas como en Emiratos?


----------



## talosweb (27 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿Compartiremos aquí ideas sobre las pistas como en Emiratos?



Yo sí


----------



## pepita (27 Mar 2021)

Por cierto yo venía a decir que NEY es Grande, VIVA NEY


----------



## Kartal (27 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Por cierto yo venía a decir que NEY es Grande, VIVA NEY



Es grande, generoso y un cachondo mental.

Jebediah we love you!!


----------



## talosweb (27 Mar 2021)

Estoy dándole vueltas a lo de los NFT´s. Creo que aunque pueda pasar desapercibido, es lo más relevante de la noticia de hoy. Muy muy esclarecedor el que confirmen que habrá NFT´s en el futuro. Más que los propios huevos...

Tiene un mundo de posibilidades. Se convertirá en un NTF el twit de Shane anunciando los ganadores?? Serán las propias parcelas NTF´s??...

En cualquier caso, abrir paso a los NFT´s es abrir paso a blockchain  Y de ahí a criptos hay un estornudo. Cómo lo piensan ligar todo? Ni idea, pero pinta que no dejarán pasar la moda. Decentreland y su MANA puede ser el futuro a medio plazo?

No sé cómo lo veis vosotros


----------



## pepita (27 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Estoy dándole vueltas a lo de los NFT´s. Creo que aunque pueda pasar desapercibido, es lo más relevante de la noticia de hoy. Muy muy esclarecedor el que confirmen que habrá NFT´s en el futuro. Más que los propios huevos...
> 
> Tiene un mundo de posibilidades. Se convertirá en un NTF el twit de Shane anunciando los ganadores?? Serán las propias parcelas NTF´s??...
> 
> ...



Shane no sabía ni lo que eran, se lo han tenido que explicar los jugadores, pero ha visto que hay pasta, yo personalmente no lo veo, es algo para muy muy frikis coleccionistas, para ciertas cosas tiene sentido, pero no por tener un NFT lo vas a revender a un pardillo, no?

El NFT del primer huevo en Earth2, ¿quién puede querer pagar una millonada por eso? ¿Shane cuando no sepa donde tirar tanto dinero? Quizá alguien más, yo ya querría tenerlo por si acaso.

Como hay frikis para todo, alguno especial se venderá, los demás te gastarás los cuartos para incluirlos en la blockchain y los que ganarán algo son los que te dan el servicio.

Dicen que algunos de pokemon se han vendido por millonadas

Yo creo que esto es aparte de Earth2, le han comido la oreja con que se ha vendido ya el primero de Earth2 y están abiertos a todo, pero al juego yo creo que le quedan siglos para incluir criptos, no por falta de ganas, si no porque tendrán que cerrar muchos flecos legales para poder operar en la mayoría de los paises en criptos, lo veo dificil por el momento.


----------



## talosweb (27 Mar 2021)

Si el juego tira, yo creo que el mismo valor que alguien le pueda dar a la tile donde se encuentra su casa o sus oficinas centrales, le puede dar a un NFT de su propiedad en el juego.

Vamos, que yo tampoco lo compraría pero... quién metería pasta para comprar un trozo de terreno virtual??!! 

Sin dejar de lado la parte especulativa. Criptos como DOGE, qué tienen detrás?? Nada absolutamente. Pero ahí están. Ayer me hablaron de Safemoon, otro de los miles de chicharros que hay por ahí y veremos donde llega el asunto... o qué narices, el mismo BTC, tiene sentido que sea la cripto con más valor del mercado?? Por fundamentales está claro que no pero fue la primera.... Quién sabe el éxito que pueda tener un NFT de E2??

Aunque personalmente, siempre he dicho que me gustaría que la Esencia fuera la cripto  Paso de NFT porque creo que va a ser una moda muy pasajera y va a haber gente que va a palmar muchas pasta. Pero puede abrir un mundo el introducir el concepto en E2...


----------



## pepita (27 Mar 2021)

Yo pienso igual una moda pasajera

Bitcoin tiene todo el sentido, lo demás son copias de los que no llegamos a tiempo.

Es como Earth2, tiene sentido uno, si salen miles de copias pasará igual, desde el principio pienso que el mayor peligro que tiene E2 es que llegue antes uno con mucha pasta (tipo amazon, facebook, no sé) , meta cientos de desarrolladores y anuncios y le adelanten por la izquierda, estos meses son cruciales.

Las criptos son como el oro, dinero descentralizado pero además no abulta, no se ve en las aduanas, dinero negro, los gobiernos no te lo pueden "robar", al menos hasta que llegue a tu banco. Este es un proyecto legal, gente con nombre y apellidos, una empresa, de momento yo veo inviable que se pueda cobrar en criptos, desde mi punto de vista es preferible llegar legalmente a todo E1, con los millones de clientes potenciales, que meterse en lios que son ilegales en la mayoría de los paises

Yo es que no le veo a E2 nada que ver con las criptos, excepto en la forma de viralizarse.
Que mas nos da que tengamos E$ a base de minado, que E$ ? va a valer lo mismo, el problema es a la hora de cobrar, por bancos es legal en todas partes, en criptos se pondrían en la mira de la mayoría de paises, anda que no intentaron todos los gobiernos boicotear bitcoin

Algo se me escapa cuando estais todos tan interesados en lo de las criptos.

Voy editando, la única ventaja que le veo es la "seguridad" que dan las criptos

Edito más: Sé que igual da un poco de vergüenza ajena oírme hablar de muy muy frikis!, pero siempre, siempre hay grados!


----------



## Carlos1 (27 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo pienso igual una moda pasajera
> 
> Bitcoin tiene todo el sentido, lo demás son copias de los que no llegamos a tiempo.
> 
> ...




Supongo que no te has metido de lleno en el mundo de las criptos, y en especial en el trading.

BTC es una de las cientos de oportunidades que hay para rascar unas pelas a corto, medio y largo plazo, hay muchas monedas interesantes en el top 20 de capitalización.


----------



## Carlos1 (27 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿Compartiremos aquí ideas sobre las pistas como en Emiratos?




Y a ver si también nos echáis un cable a los que no nos enteramos de nada acerca de los huevos, voy espesísimo.
Igualmente queda una semana, será otro sábado más de picar tecla en el pc.


----------



## pepita (28 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Supongo que no te has metido de lleno en el mundo de las criptos, y en especial en el trading.
> 
> BTC es una de las cientos de oportunidades que hay para rascar unas pelas a corto, medio y largo plazo, hay muchas monedas interesantes en el top 20 de capitalización.



si, lo estuve hace 8 años, ya os dije que hasta tuvimos nuestra propia cripto en este foro, la burbucoin


----------



## pepita (28 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Y a ver si también nos echáis un cable a los que no nos enteramos de nada acerca de los huevos, voy espesísimo.
> Igualmente queda una semana, será otro sábado más de picar tecla en el pc.



Encontrar huevos de diferentes valores, 3000, 2000, 1000 E$, no sé mas que en el video nos darán pistas, me mosquea que algunos dicen que puede que los huevos no estén en el mapa, no sé a qué se refieren


----------



## talosweb (28 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Encontrar huevos de diferentes valores, 3000, 2000, 1000 E$, no sé mas que en el video nos darán pistas, me mosquea que algunos dicen que puede que los huevos no estén en el mapa, no sé a qué se refieren



En un momento dado he creído leer a Shane que daba a entender que no tenían por qué estar en las tiles o algo así....


----------



## pepita (28 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> En un momento dado he creído leer a Shane que daba a entender que no tenían por qué estar en las tiles o algo así....



¿y qué se os ocurre en ese caso? a mí de momento nada, tendremos que pensar!


----------



## pepita (28 Mar 2021)

bueno es que yo pienso que sí estarán en el mapa, por eso no imagino otra cosa, como el huevo ese que vimos de uno de ellos, no me acuerdo el nombre


----------



## BigJoe (28 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> bueno es que yo pienso que sí estarán en el mapa, por eso no imagino otra cosa, como el huevo ese que vimos de uno de ellos, no me acuerdo el nombre



Me da algo de asquete dar ideas y que quienes solo se burlan de nosotros pillen inspiración pero luego no compartan nada, pero bueno, voy a fijarme y centrarme en lso buenos foreros.

Cuando Shane dice uan y otra vez "IN STYLE" al referirse a losh uevos creo que las pistas pueden estar en CSS-HTML. Cuando le das al botón derecho, Inspeccionar, y te aparece el código.


----------



## pepita (28 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Me da algo de asquete dar ideas y que quienes solo se burlan de nosotros pillen inspiración pero luego no compartan nada, pero bueno, voy a fijarme y centrarme en lso buenos foreros.
> 
> Cuando Shane dice uan y otra vez "IN STYLE" al referirse a losh uevos creo que las pistas pueden estar en CSS-HTML. Cuando le das al botón derecho, Inspeccionar, y te aparece el código.



Pero qué listos son mis niños, y qué razón tienes con el preámbulo!
Gracias!


----------



## Visrul (28 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿y qué se os ocurre en ese caso? a mí de momento nada, tendremos que pensar!





BigJoe dijo:


> Cuando Shane dice uan y otra vez "IN STYLE" al referirse a losh uevos creo que las pistas pueden estar en CSS-HTML. Cuando le das al botón derecho, Inspeccionar, y te aparece el código.



Quitando lo que comenta BigJoe, que me parece muy buena idea, también podría ser que pongan un huevo de forma que se pueda ver a cierta altura y por eso dice que pueden no estar en las tiles pero si en el mapa. O sea que sería una especie de huevo gigante, para entendernos, sobre el mapa, de forma que si haces zoom a nivel de tile no lo ves ni de coña


----------



## pepita (28 Mar 2021)

Para @Kartal


----------



## pepita (28 Mar 2021)

Esta foto que ha puesto Shane ¿será el teletransporte ese?


----------



## Kartal (28 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Para @Kartal
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 610885



Hola Pepita, qué me quieres decir con este tweet? Que implementarán petróleo en los 7 Emiratos?


----------



## pepita (28 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hola Pepita, qué me quieres decir con este tweet? Que implementarán petróleo en los 7 Emiratos?



Sí, creía que lo hablé contigo, vino el mejillón y dijo que lo que habíamos comprado nosotros en Emiratos no vale para nada, como siempre, que sólo vale lo que ha comprado él y sus amiguis, y yo dije que Shane había hablado de las ventajas que tendrían TODOS los Emiratos, creí que fusite tú quien me preguntó en qué me basaba, y por eso he puesto ese tweet


----------



## BigJoe (28 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Sí, creía que lo hablé contigo, vino el mejillón y dijo que lo que habíamos comprado nosotros en Emiratos no vale para nada, como siempre, que sólo vale lo que ha comprado él y sus amiguis, y yo dije que Shane había hablado de las ventajas que tendrían TODOS los Emiratos, creí que fusite tú quien me preguntó en qué me basaba, y por eso he puesto ese tweet



Libia tiene reservas de Petroleo y Gas, y si en Dubai habrá petroleo incluso en tiles fuera de reservas, me apuesto a que incluso en VB pillaremos esos recursos.


----------



## pepita (28 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Libia tiene reservas de Petroleo y Gas, y si en Dubai habrá petroleo incluso en tiles fuera de reservas, me apuesto a que incluso en VB pillaremos esos recursos.



VB esta muy cerca de la clase 3 yo esta semana quiero acabar de comprar


----------



## Kartal (28 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Sí, creía que lo hablé contigo, vino el mejillón y dijo que lo que habíamos comprado nosotros en Emiratos no vale para nada, como siempre, que sólo vale lo que ha comprado él y sus amiguis, y yo dije que Shane había hablado de las ventajas que tendrían TODOS los Emiratos, creí que fusite tú quien me preguntó en qué me basaba, y por eso he puesto ese tweet



Sinceramente no creo que fuese yo quien te preguntase eso, desde que Shane confirmó que habría petróleo en los 7 Emiratos yo tenía bastante claro el tema. Pero gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Mar 2021)

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




vocaroo.com


----------



## Desmond Humes (29 Mar 2021)




----------



## pasabaporaqui (29 Mar 2021)

Esta función de retirar dinero con la tarjeta está en pruebas , a ver si alguien cuenta como va , yo tengo 0,11 de saldo.






Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (29 Mar 2021)




----------



## Kartal (29 Mar 2021)




----------



## Kartal (29 Mar 2021)

Look, I get it. You're excited about Earth2.io. It's going to be the best thing ever. We're all going to get rich from our early land purchases. I've had that same dream since I found out about it a month ago. But having watched the snail-like pace with which updates and progress is made and watching what's happening in this landscape on Earth1, there are concerns about whether or not the patience being exhibited by the Earth2.io development team will eventually be their downfall.

Tiles were made available to purchase in late 2020. A momentous step for sure, but the wait for promised Phase 2 elements like essence, EPL, and resources have been painstakingly slow. Of course, it's important that these things be done perfectly and are well tested before release, especially when money is involved (and most users right now have some stake financially, even if it is a small one). That said, if they truly think that this generation of people is going to wait until 2025 to play a fully released version of this game, they are massively misjudging today's society.

What Earth2.io needs to do is hire as many technically proficient developers as they can immediately. With approximately $50 million in revenue, this shouldn't be an issue. I don't mean hiring one or two, or even five, developers. I mean hiring a massive team of up to 100 developers. Have 10 developers working on one area of the game like resources. Another 10 working on the terrain system with Nathaniel. Another 10 working on avatars. So on and so on.

Failing to do that is going to mean, one small release every three to six months. That's not going to cut it. We can't have essence and EPL coming out in March and then resources coming out in May be satisfactory. Progress needs to be faster. It needs to be happening now.

So no, Earth2.io can not afford to be patient. If they insist on continuing in this regard, they will be nothing more than dust in the wind.

********************************************************************

Mira, lo entiendo. Estás entusiasmado con Earth2.io. Va a ser lo mejor de la historia. Todos vamos a hacernos ricos con nuestras primeras compras de tierras. He tenido ese mismo sueño desde que lo descubrí hace un mes. Pero después de ver el ritmo caracol con el que se realizan las actualizaciones y los progresos y de observar lo que está ocurriendo en este paisaje en Earth1, preocupa si la paciencia que está exhibiendo el equipo de desarrollo de Earth2.io acabará siendo su perdición.

Las baldosas se pusieron a la venta a finales de 2020. Un paso trascendental, sin duda, pero la espera de los elementos prometidos de la fase 2, como la esencia, la EPL y los recursos, ha sido penosamente lenta. Por supuesto, es importante que estas cosas se hagan a la perfección y se prueben bien antes del lanzamiento, sobre todo cuando hay dinero de por medio (y la mayoría de los usuarios ahora mismo tienen alguna participación financiera, aunque sea pequeña). Dicho esto, si de verdad piensan que esta generación de personas va a esperar hasta 2025 para jugar a una versión completamente liberada de este juego, están juzgando muy mal a la sociedad actual.

Lo que Earth2.io tiene que hacer es contratar inmediatamente a todos los desarrolladores técnicamente competentes que puedan. Con unos 50 millones de dólares de ingresos, esto no debería ser un problema. No me refiero a la contratación de uno o dos, o incluso cinco, desarrolladores. Me refiero a la contratación de un equipo masivo de hasta 100 desarrolladores. Que 10 desarrolladores trabajen en un área del juego como los recursos. Otros 10 trabajando en el sistema de terreno con Nathaniel. Otros 10 trabajando en los avatares. Y así sucesivamente.

Si no lo haces, tendrás que hacer un pequeño lanzamiento cada tres o seis meses. Eso no va a ser suficiente. No podemos hacer que la esencia y la EPL salgan en marzo y que los recursos salgan en mayo sean satisfactorios. El progreso tiene que ser más rápido. Tiene que ser ahora.

Así que no, Earth2.io no puede permitirse ser paciente. Si insisten en seguir así, no serán más que polvo en el viento.


----------



## talosweb (29 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Look, I get it. You're excited about Earth2.io. It's going to be the best thing ever. We're all going to get rich from our early land purchases. I've had that same dream since I found out about it a month ago. But having watched the snail-like pace with which updates and progress is made and watching what's happening in this landscape on Earth1, there are concerns about whether or not the patience being exhibited by the Earth2.io development team will eventually be their downfall.
> 
> Tiles were made available to purchase in late 2020. A momentous step for sure, but the wait for promised Phase 2 elements like essence, EPL, and resources have been painstakingly slow. Of course, it's important that these things be done perfectly and are well tested before release, especially when money is involved (and most users right now have some stake financially, even if it is a small one). That said, if they truly think that this generation of people is going to wait until 2025 to play a fully released version of this game, they are massively misjudging today's society.
> 
> ...



No sé quien publica esto pero totalmente de acuerdo...


----------



## Kartal (29 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> No sé quien publica esto pero totalmente de acuerdo...



Es parte de un artículo de thehazyone. Ayer también puso esto en Discord:

*"I want them to get things right as well, but they also need to understand the urgency of the marketplace they are dealing with. If they aren't careful (and expedient) they are going to get surpassed by others. They need to use the money influx they've received and go full speed ahead with a bigger team."*


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> No sé quien publica esto pero totalmente de acuerdo...



Pero cuando algunos lo dijimos hace semanas, fuimos trolls.
Lo que pasa es que, claro, en inglés como que suena más serio y humanístico. Como cuando pones una cita en latín... pues lo mismo.
_Semen retentum venenum est_.


----------



## antoniussss (29 Mar 2021)

Por curiosidad @pepita , ¿Cuánto te costo las 750 tiles de emiratos clase 1, y cuanto LITE te ha dado en total estos días?


----------



## Kartal (29 Mar 2021)

El Discord oficial de E2 acaba de alcanzar los 20.000 usuarios


----------



## mulleixion (29 Mar 2021)




----------



## pepita (29 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Por curiosidad @pepita , ¿Cuánto te costo las 750 tiles de emiratos clase 1, y cuanto LITE te ha dado en total estos días?



Son 416 tiles

2021-03-22 +E$9.22
2021-03-23 +E$0.37
2021-03-24 +E$0.11
2021-03-25 +E$0.04
2021-03-26 +E$0.02
2021-03-29 +E$0.04

Una miseria, el primer día tan contenta me puse, luego casi nada, la verdad es que se paró la venta completamente, yo espero que la clase influya en la cantidad de recursos, porque si no vaya porquería tanto hablar el Shane de Clases.

A ver si podemos sacar conclusiones, tiene que venderse mucho después de tí, para que te den LIT, habrá que comprar en paises con mucho desarrollo por delante para que no pare, en cambio el precio de las baldosas veo más fácil que se doble rápido y salirte, en los pequeños, total, estoy pensando comprar algo en Portugal.

Me olvidé lo que costó: 416 tiles

Purchased for
E$51.58

Estos días te tengo de referido, creo! porque me lio muchisimo


----------



## Carlos1 (29 Mar 2021)

Para reactivar la venta de tiles, entre otras cosas, deberían ya de "suprimir" parcelas que no se van a vender ni de coña, por ejemplo en los océanos, polos o lugares remotos donde como no monten alguna megaciudad o megabarrio se quedan sin dueño eternamente,


----------



## Silverado72 (29 Mar 2021)

@Jebediah gracias por los generosos referidos


----------



## Kartal (29 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> @Jebediah gracias por los generosos referidos



Se está construyendo una carretera guapa el amigo en San Vicente y las Granadinas


----------



## Carlos1 (29 Mar 2021)

Pues venía a lo mismo, a agradecer a nuestro jeque Ney´s Land por su MEGA-REFERIDO, y a ver si nos explica cuál es el objetivo de semejante camino en San Vicente. Envidia sana que siento, cada vez que voy a comprar 20 pavos le doy mil vueltas al marketplace para encontrar algún chollo, puta vida de pobre.


----------



## Jebediah (29 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Pues venía a lo mismo, a agradecer a nuestro jeque Ney´s Land por su MEGA-REFERIDO, y* a ver si nos explica cuál es el objetivo de semejante camino en San Vicente*. Envidia sana que siento, cada vez que voy a comprar 20 pavos le doy mil vueltas al marketplace para encontrar algún chollo, puta vida de pobre.



Si va a haber coches en el juego final, no va a ser todo andar con todoterrenos _Grand Cherokee_, alguna carretera asfaltada vendrá bien o quee. En la isla habrá aeropuerto y circuito de carreras, hay otros que han hecho como un puerto, una carretera buena vendrá bien para desplazarse.


----------



## pepita (29 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Si va a haber coches en el juego final, no va a ser todo andar con todoterrenos _Grand Cherokee_, alguna carretera asfaltada vendrá bien o quee. En la isla habrá aeropuerto y circuito de carreras, hay otros que han hecho como un puerto, una carretera buena vendrá bien para desplazarse.



vamos a verlo, el otro día ya vi algo, gracias!!!!


----------



## pepita (29 Mar 2021)

Por cierto yo mira cómo tengo marcada tu isla para saber cual es


----------



## pepita (29 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> El Discord oficial de E2 acaba de alcanzar los 20.000 usuarios



He claudicado, aunque no he mirado nada, es por los huevos, por si al final dicen que hay que decirlo ahí. Me parece fatal, pero en fín, ¿no saben poner algo que tú pinches y sea tuyo? se avecina tormenta el sábado


----------



## Kartal (29 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Si va a haber coches en el juego final, no va a ser todo andar con todoterrenos _Grand Cherokee_, alguna carretera asfaltada vendrá bien o quee. En la isla habrá aeropuerto y circuito de carreras, hay otros que han hecho como un puerto, una carretera buena vendrá bien para desplazarse.



Grande!!!

Por no hablar de esas 222 nuevas parcelas en Villa Burbuja


----------



## Jebediah (29 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Por cierto yo mira cómo tengo marcada tu isla para saber cual es
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 611954



 Un angelito sí.


----------



## pepita (29 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Un angelito sí.



Es que no encontré a Dios ! 


¿quién es Farlopez Conqueror ? Te he hecho una puja, que los emails no llegan


----------



## talosweb (29 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Un angelito sí.



Muchísimas gracias compañero!! Intentaré hacer buen uso de los referals


----------



## BigJoe (29 Mar 2021)

@Jebediah thank youuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## mulleixion (30 Mar 2021)




----------



## Le Fanu (30 Mar 2021)

@Jebediah eres el Bárcenas de VillaBurbuja. Tus sobres nos dan la vida.

Un OFFTOPIC al que llevo algunos días dando vueltas. Bueno, realmente no es un offtopic porque tiene relación con E2. 

¿Cómo coño estáis gestionando esto con vuestra parienta (pariente en el caso de pepita)? No lo digo tanto por las gastos (que también) como por el hecho de aislarse un sábado por la noche para "jugar" delante del ordenador solo (y que no te molesten, no te toquen la wifi, ni te sobrecarguen la red, etc.). Con Dubai fue ya un reto, pero es que este sábado nos enfrentamos a lo mismo. Y encima es sábado de puente. Necesito consejos sentimentales, burbujarras.


----------



## antoniussss (30 Mar 2021)

Pues hoygans que por ahí decían que no se quién colegas "ha ganado", perdón, se les había revalorizado 750 tiles de una tacada +3.000 €.....

Hoy he hecho una compra con el LITE por 5€ al -70% de descuento en emiratos arabes unidos....................................

+3.000 pollas una detrás de otra.


----------



## pepita (30 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> @Jebediah eres el Bárcenas de VillaBurbuja. Tus sobres nos dan la vida.
> 
> Un OFFTOPIC al que llevo algunos días dando vueltas. Bueno, realmente no es un offtopic porque tiene relación con E2.
> 
> ¿Cómo coño estáis gestionando esto con vuestra parienta (pariente en el caso de pepita)? No lo digo tanto por las gastos (que también) como por el hecho de aislarse un sábado por la noche para "jugar" delante del ordenador solo (y que no te molesten, no te toquen la wifi, ni te sobrecarguen la red, etc.). Con Dubai fue ya un reto, pero es que este sábado nos enfrentamos a lo mismo. Y encima es sábado de puente. Necesito consejos sentimentales, burbujarras.



jajajaja, que bueno, hay que echarle imaginación

El sábado que viene un buen plan es agotarlos antes de las 22 , salir temprano a pasar el día entero por ahí, y lo que se tercie

Si no se puede salir de tu comunidad y tu pariente pretende hacerlo, ponerte en plan moralina, que no se debe y tal y hablar de las multas. El coronavirus ayuda mucho

También puedes preparar una pelea para ese momento y te cierras en el cuarto

Otra decir la verdad, porque eso de las peleas puede durar demasiado rato y ceder y prometer alguna otra cosa a cambio, que "crees" que no va a pasar mas días, que es una oportunidad, y que no quieres perdértelo


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> @Jebediah eres el Bárcenas de VillaBurbuja. Tus sobres nos dan la vida.
> 
> Un OFFTOPIC al que llevo algunos días dando vueltas. Bueno, realmente no es un offtopic porque tiene relación con E2.
> 
> ¿Cómo coño estáis gestionando esto con vuestra parienta (pariente en el caso de pepita)? No lo digo tanto por las gastos (que también) como por el hecho de aislarse un sábado por la noche para "jugar" delante del ordenador solo (y que no te molesten, no te toquen la wifi, ni te sobrecarguen la red, etc.). Con Dubai fue ya un reto, pero es que este sábado nos enfrentamos a lo mismo. Y encima es sábado de puente. Necesito consejos sentimentales, burbujarras.



Dile a tu mujer que eres un hombre libre que hace lo que le salga del cipote.
Si eres un hombre responsable, que cumple su obligación... tienes perfecto derecho el sábado hacer lo que te apetezca.

¿Buscar excusas con la mujer que se supone que es tu aliada? ¿Pedirle permiso a la mujer?


Con todos mis respetos: a veces no entiendo cómo se enfrentan algunos al matrimonio o la pareja.

Soy un monstruo, sí, sí, ya lo sé... pero no soy yo el que acepta que una pareja me diga lo que puedo o no puedo hacer con mi tiempo....


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Mar 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Un angelito sí.



Yo es que ahora estoy comprando sólo del Marketplace, pero cuando vuelva a adquirir material nuevo, tengo previsto ponerte de referido una buena temporada.


----------



## Bafumat (30 Mar 2021)




----------



## Kartal (30 Mar 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


>



Buen gag y mejor serie, aunque no tenga nada que ver con Earth2, donde todos sabemos que se sigue un sistema trapezoidal. Pero gracias por el aporte, esperamos con impaciencia el siguiente.


----------



## talosweb (30 Mar 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> @Jebediah eres el Bárcenas de VillaBurbuja. Tus sobres nos dan la vida.
> 
> Un OFFTOPIC al que llevo algunos días dando vueltas. Bueno, realmente no es un offtopic porque tiene relación con E2.
> 
> ¿Cómo coño estáis gestionando esto con vuestra parienta (pariente en el caso de pepita)? No lo digo tanto por las gastos (que también) como por el hecho de aislarse un sábado por la noche para "jugar" delante del ordenador solo (y que no te molesten, no te toquen la wifi, ni te sobrecarguen la red, etc.). Con Dubai fue ya un reto, pero es que este sábado nos enfrentamos a lo mismo. Y encima es sábado de puente. Necesito consejos sentimentales, burbujarras.



Yo la hice partícipe. Ahí la tuve intentando comprar a la vez que yo con otro ordenador el día de Dubai...  
Este sábado, más de lo mismo. Y la prole lo mismo ya les he avisado. Se frustran más que yo!!! xDD

Si no puedes con el enemigo, únete a él


----------



## pepita (30 Mar 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Yo la hice partícipe. Ahí la tuve intentando comprar a la vez que yo con otro ordenador el día de Dubai...
> Este sábado, más de lo mismo. Y la prole lo mismo ya les he avisado. Se frustran más que yo!!! xDD
> 
> Si no puedes con el enemigo, únete a él



Pues sí, a mas personas mas puntos de vista diferentes, sobre todo los niños pueden ver otras perspectivas




Kartal dijo:


> Buen gag y mejor serie, aunque no tenga nada que ver con Earth2, donde todos sabemos que se sigue un sistema trapezoidal. Pero gracias por el aporte, esperamos con impaciencia el siguiente.



Que bonita quedaría una gran pirámide en lo alto de VB, el terreno adecuado pero con vistas al mar


----------



## mulleixion (30 Mar 2021)

Bafumat dijo:


>




Oye crack . Mis dieses


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Mar 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues sí, a mas personas mas puntos de vista diferentes, sobre todo los niños pueden ver otras perspectivas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo tengo la mitad este de Cerro Calopez, que es el lugar central y mi intención es poner ahí un toro de Osborne gigante, no una pirámide.


----------



## Jebediah (30 Mar 2021)

_Habemus _anuncio:

Estimados usuarios de Earth 2:

Esperamos que todo esté bien. ¡El equipo de Earth 2 está muy emocionado de anunciar que los pagos directos con tarjeta ahora están EN VIVO en Earth 2! Después de nuestro hipercrecimiento, un cuello de botella importante para nosotros fue procesar y pagar las solicitudes de retiro rápidamente para que nuestros usuarios reciban fondos más rápido; lo escuchamos y los retiros más rápidos eran una característica clave que queríamos ofrecer a nuestros usuarios, por lo que trabajamos incansablemente para ¡traerte el sistema inicial que ves en línea hoy! El resultado final permite la entrega de fondos en tiempo real a las tarjetas de crédito y débito después de que se completan las aprobaciones internas y es una muestra clara de nuestra dedicación a mejorar nuestro sistema de retiro para beneficiar a nuestros usuarios.

Es fundamental señalar que nuestro sistema está utilizando nueva tecnología para brindar este servicio y que algunos bancos de todo el mundo aún no han actualizado sus sistemas para admitir estos pagos instantáneos (más sobre esto a continuación). También es importante tener en cuenta que hemos impulsado la puesta en funcionamiento lo más rápido posible para comenzar a procesar los retiros de tarjetas antes, pero HABRÁ problemas iniciales, agradecemos su paciencia durante este período de PRUEBA mientras monitoreamos, revisamos y refinamos los resultados para perfeccionar el ¡sistema!

Lea atentamente el siguiente flujo y los consejos, ya que lo guiarán y comprenderán los posibles resultados durante este período de prueba. Puede acceder a Retiros de tarjetas a través de su página de Configuración:

1 - En primer lugar, no puede realizar una solicitud de retiro de tarjeta hasta que haya activado MFA (autenticación multifactor) en su cuenta. Necesitará MFA cada vez que solicite un retiro y es una gran capa de seguridad adicional en su cuenta de Earth 2, así que si aún no la ha activado, ¡hágalo de inmediato!


----------



## Jebediah (30 Mar 2021)

2/4

2 - ¡NECESITAMOS confirmar quién eres! Si no está planeando retirar más de E $ 1,000 ahora o en el futuro, solo una identificación con foto con su nombre y fecha de nacimiento será suficiente por ahora y cargue una imagen en blanco en la opción Comprobante de domicilio. Por otro lado, si algún día puede retirar más de E $ 1,000, le sugerimos que también cargue algo que muestre su nombre y dirección.

Nuestro plan es comenzar a mostrar el estado "Verificado" en los perfiles de usuario de Earth 2, lo que dará más confianza a las transacciones de usuario a usuario. Además, los usuarios que saben que necesitan ser verificados antes de solicitar un retiro envía un mensaje claro a los usuarios que buscan abuso en el sentido de que no retirarán fondos de Earth 2 sin antes validar quiénes son. ¡Esto ayudará a reducir esa actividad detestable en el futuro!

3 - Luego deberá agregar una tarjeta de crédito o débito a su cuenta. No almacenamos los datos de su tarjeta de crédito en nuestros servidores, sino que utilizamos un sistema de tokens con Trust Payments para una seguridad avanzada. Le sugerimos que utilice una tarjeta de crédito de débito para que el pago se pueda enviar directamente a su cuenta bancaria. Cuando agregue una tarjeta, asegúrese de que pueda aceptar y MANTENER USD. Esto es muy importante, de lo contrario, el pago probablemente fallará. Estamos trabajando en actualizaciones del sistema que le permitirán realizar retiros en monedas locales en un futuro próximo.

Su tarjeta puede requerir la confirmación de 3-D Secure durante el registro, asegúrese de completar esto para que su tarjeta sea aceptada como una fuente de pago desde su cuenta de Earth 2.

Nota: puede agregar varias tarjetas.


----------



## Jebediah (30 Mar 2021)

3/4

4 - Una vez que se agrega y valida una tarjeta, ¡puede solicitar retirar de sus créditos Earth 2 E $! Deberá confirmar su código MFA de 6 dígitos para que se valide la solicitud de retiro. Después de realizar esta solicitud, el estado de retiro permanecerá como Pendiente hasta que uno de los miembros de nuestro equipo de contabilidad revise su historial de transacciones de Earth 2 y luego apruebe o rechace la solicitud. Nuestro equipo de cuentas tiene como objetivo revisar las solicitudes de retiro lo más rápido posible, pero si hay una demora, probablemente significa que estamos experimentando un gran volumen de solicitudes o que hay un problema con el historial de su cuenta que se está revisando más a fondo.

De hecho, hemos comenzado a procesar retiros de tarjetas hoy con 150 usuarios que han sido pagados con éxito (¡incluido uno por más de $ 30,000)! En algunos casos, su solicitud puede regresar como "Fallida". Existen numerosas razones posibles para el estado Fallido, pero las dos razones principales que hemos notado hasta ahora son:

- la cuenta de su tarjeta no puede MANTENER USD. Debe comunicarse con su banco y asegurarse de que su cuenta pueda MANTENER USD (es probable que su banco no convierta USD por usted, su cuenta debe poder tener USD). Estamos trabajando en soluciones que permitan a los usuarios recibir pagos en la mayoría de las monedas locales.

- su banco emisor aún no se ha actualizado a los últimos sistemas de pago (aproximadamente el 50% de los bancos de EE. UU.). Ya estamos trabajando en una solución para este caso y esperamos que esté lista en breve.

Si su solicitud de retiro se encuentra en un estado Fallido, entonces puede cancelar su solicitud e intentar con otra cuenta de tarjeta, o, si está 100% seguro de que su cuenta puede MANTENER USD, puede dejar su solicitud en un estado Fallido y por encima del Los próximos días probaremos un sistema adicional para pagar los retiros que están bloqueados en un estado Fallido.

Si su retiro fue exitoso, el estado desaparecerá automáticamente de su página de Configuración y debería ver que los fondos llegan a su cuenta de tarjeta durante el día siguiente (generalmente en minutos).


----------



## BigJoe (30 Mar 2021)

Jebbediah suepr rapido borro mi aportacion


----------



## Jebediah (30 Mar 2021)

4/4

Nuestro equipo solo quería agradecerle por todo su apoyo y paciencia y estamos seguros de que nuestro nuevo sistema de retiro de tarjetas es un gran paso en la dirección correcta. Hay un largo camino por recorrer, pero pasos como este nos brindan una sensación de satisfacción, especialmente cuando vemos sonrisas en las caras y especialmente en este caso cuando muchos afirmaron que no funcionaríamos en un nuevo sistema de retiro. Sé que nuestro equipo de cuentas estuvo muy contento hoy probando el nuevo sistema y, aunque habrá algunos retrasos iniciales, este sistema será increíblemente rápido en comparación con el sistema anterior, ya que elimina el error humano y no requiere correos electrónicos de ida y vuelta.


¡Pronto habrá actualizaciones sobre la búsqueda de huevos de Pascua y otro anuncio prometedor! ¡Gracias!


----------



## Desmond Humes (30 Mar 2021)

Pues sí. Un tipo habitual en el discord de dorkslayers ha conseguido sacar sus 25 mil lereles. Lo curioso es que ha podido hacerlo mientras esperaba que se resolviese el withdrawal con el trámite antiguo.
Un día ha tardado. Cobran el 1.5 por ciento, más 7 dólares (o libras, no sé) por la gestión.


----------



## Kartal (30 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Oye crack . Mis dieses



Muy interesante la discusión previa sobre el uso del término "nigga"


----------



## Smoker (30 Mar 2021)

Esto en consumo responsable? No sería mejor en inversiones, desde mi punto de vista en este subforo no tendría cabida


----------



## Silverado72 (30 Mar 2021)

Smoker dijo:


> Esto en consumo responsable? No sería mejor en inversiones, desde mi punto de vista en este subforo no tendría cabida



Es una discusión desde el inicio del hilo. Se intentó en "bolsa e inversiones " pero parecia demasiado ligero para ese subforo. Después dudaron en dejarlo en "emprendedores", que a mi juicio hubiera sido el mas apropiado por el riesgo.

Pero al final aterrizó en "consumo responsable " y aquí ha crecido.


----------



## mulleixion (30 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Muy interesante la discusión previa sobre el uso del término "nigga"




No se ni quién la envió pero si algo debió de pasar con nuestro amigo Nameless y otro usuario en su servidor.


----------



## antoniussss (30 Mar 2021)

¿Que mierda hay el sabado? entre tanta charla filosofica que os traéis ya no sé que pasaba


----------



## Silverado72 (30 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿Que mierda hay el sabado? entre tanta charla filosofica que os traéis ya no sé que pasaba



Los huevos de pascua.


----------



## Carlos1 (30 Mar 2021)

La gente se está quejando por las comisiones de retirada, un tío ha subido una captura que le cobran casi 20 usd por retirar 569 usd


----------



## Silverado72 (30 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> La gente se está quejando por las comisiones de retirada, un tío ha subido una captura que le cobran casi 20 usd por retirar 569 usd



Ahora puedes retirarlo agilmente, pero le han puesto un precio a esa agilidad.


----------



## Carlos1 (30 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Ahora puedes retirarlo agilmente, pero le han puesto un precio a esa agilidad.




Yo es que voy a HOLD duro, así que por ahora esto no me preocupa, ya veremos durante los próximos días lo que le van a cobrar a los pobres y a las ballenas.


----------



## mulleixion (30 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Yo es que voy a HOLD duro, así que por ahora esto no me preocupa, ya veremos durante los próximos días lo que le van a cobrar a los pobres y a las ballenas.




Las comisiones van en torno a la sacada del importe. 

Esto es lo que cobra Earth 2. Independientemente de los acuerdos de tu banco. 


No hay trampa ni cartón


----------



## Carlos1 (30 Mar 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Las comisiones van en torno a la sacada del importe.
> 
> Esto es lo que cobra Earth 2. Independientemente de los acuerdos de tu banco.
> 
> ...




Entonces supongo que los sablazos serían de parte del banco.


----------



## mulleixion (30 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Entonces supongo que los sablazos serían de parte del banco.



Muy posiblemente. Yo tengo la Caixa y me clavan un 4,8 extra. Miraré otras opciones a futuros para retiros más grandes.


----------



## antoniussss (31 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Los huevos de pascua.



Resumen de que hay que hacer y desde que hora y durante cuanto tiempo?


----------



## Kartal (31 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Resumen de que hay que hacer y desde que hora y durante cuanto tiempo?



No le he prestado mucha atención porque no tengo pensado dedicarle tiempo al asunto de los huevos, pero según recuerdo este sábado sacarán un vídeo en el que hay una pista importante y empezará la búsqueda. Pondrán unas instrucciones claras. Alguien ha preguntado en Discord si será necesario entender de código HTML y Shane ha respondido que en esta ocasión todo lo necesario será perseverancia y paciencia.

Edit: si alguien tiene más info que lo diga, no vaya a ser que se me olvide algo importante


----------



## Kartal (31 Mar 2021)

Y hablando de Discord, también le preguntaron esto:


*arent you afraid to many people are gonna cash out with the profit they made?
*
it's their money .. if they want to cash out that is their choice at the end of the day. We have some pretty big things we are working on and those things (IF they happen) will reward users who have a higher E$ balance and who hold their properties .. in fact rewarding those who believe in us .. cannot say 100% sure when but we're working on some things in that area.


----------



## Carlos1 (31 Mar 2021)

¿Cuántos huevos son en total?


----------



## mulleixion (31 Mar 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Cuántos huevos son en total?



Nosotros tal y como hicimos con la preapertura de Emiratos estaremos antes , durante y después del Stream del evento en un canal de voz específico para esto

Hay mucha gente que no habla nada inglés y estaremos ahí para traducir a tiempo real las cosas importantes con la gente .

La última vez estábamos cerca de 30 usuarios así que como funcionó lo volveremos a hacer.

Respecto al número de huevos , quiero pensar que son los que aparecen en la imagen . Si son más , pues mejor.


----------



## Desmond Humes (31 Mar 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> rewarding those who believe in us .. cannot say 100% sure when but we're working on some things in that area.




Empezáis a ver también el patrón, no?:

_"Aún no sabemos cómo, pero intentaremos que las clases 1 y 2 tengan alguna ventaja en el futuro..."
"Aún no sabemos cómo, pero intentaremos compensar a la gente que se ha quedado fuera de las compras en los emiratos..."
"Aún no sabemos cómo, pero intentaremos recompensar a aquellos que no canjean sus beneficios y creen en nosotros..."_

Menudo mercader fenicio está hecho este hombre


----------



## Carlos1 (31 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Empezáis a ver también el patrón, no?:
> 
> _"Aún no sabemos cómo, pero intentaremos que las clases 1 y 2 tengan alguna ventaja en el futuro..."
> "Aún no sabemos cómo, pero intentaremos compensar a la gente que se ha quedado fuera de las compras en los emiratos..."
> ...




Está claro que EARTH2 es una apuesta de casino, pero con muchas probabilidades de pegar el pelotazo que en la ruleta o el póker.
El que no tenga paciencia la pasará fatal, a esto le quedan años por delante.


----------



## Silverado72 (31 Mar 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Empezáis a ver también el patrón, no?:
> 
> _"Aún no sabemos cómo, pero intentaremos que las clases 1 y 2 tengan alguna ventaja en el futuro..."
> "Aún no sabemos cómo, pero intentaremos compensar a la gente que se ha quedado fuera de las compras en los emiratos..."
> ...



Fenicio no sé, pero apellidandose Isaac pues no hay que buscar mucho


----------



## Kartal (31 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Fenicio no sé, pero apellidandose Isaac pues no hay que buscar mucho



Ahora el negociador hará una captura de pantalla y te denunciará por antisemita...


----------



## BigJoe (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Kartal (31 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 613450


----------



## Silverado72 (31 Mar 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 613450



The Shane huevón...


----------



## Kartal (31 Mar 2021)

que se dejen de estas huevadas y pongan ya el Essence es nuestras parcelas...


----------



## Kartal (1 Abr 2021)

_Nota para Mejillón: el siguiente vídeo es una parodia, no hace falta que hagas captura de pantalla y nos denuncies por nazis, se llama sentido del humor. Gracias._

Hitler buying tiles in Dubai - Earth 2


----------



## pasabaporaqui (1 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> _Nota para Mejillón: el siguiente vídeo es una parodia, no hace falta que hagas captura de pantalla y nos denuncies por nazis, se llama sentido del humor. Gracias._
> 
> Hitler buying tiles in Dubai - Earth 2



Que karbron!!!
Que bueno!!

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (1 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> _Nota para Mejillón: el siguiente vídeo es una parodia, no hace falta que hagas captura de pantalla y nos denuncies por nazis, se llama sentido del humor. Gracias._
> 
> Hitler buying tiles in Dubai - Earth 2




Pero lo de partirme la cara , ¿ Para cuando ?  vuelve a la guardería y ponte el dodotis .

¿ Tienes la pataleta porque no te hice ni caso ? Toma un caramelo . A ver si así te quedas más tranquilo.


----------



## Kartal (1 Abr 2021)

Intentar dejarme mal poniendo una captura de pantalla en la que te pido perdón por un error dice mucho de la clase de persona que eres.

Por cierto, ¿te quitaron ya el baneo por amenazar a un Mod oficial en Discord? ¿Pediste tú perdón por decirle que "le ibas a partir los piños"?

No creo, *Mr. ME *es más de hacer spam y capturas de pantalla. A más no llegas...


----------



## mulleixion (1 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Intentar dejarme mal poniendo una captura de pantalla en la que te pido perdón por un error dice mucho de la clase de persona que eres.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿te quitaron ya el baneo por amenazar a un Mod oficial en Discord? ¿Pediste tú perdón por decirle que "le ibas a partir los piños"?
> 
> No creo, *Mr. ME *es más de hacer spam y capturas de pantalla. A más no llegas...



El Hitman Tolai por excelencia.


----------



## danteael (1 Abr 2021)

Os he leído muchas veces sobre las subidas repentinas, y no reales, que tienen algunas parcelas. ¿Por qué ocurre esto?

Me acaba de pasar en Dubai +19.000%.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (1 Abr 2021)

danteael dijo:


> Os he leído muchas veces sobre las subidas repentinas, y no reales, que tienen algunas parcelas. ¿Por qué ocurre esto?
> 
> Me acaba de pasar en Dubai +19.000%.



Alguien comprando por encima del valor de tierra nueva. Normalmente algun lugar emblemático. Es una subida pasajera.


----------



## Carlos1 (1 Abr 2021)

danteael dijo:


> Os he leído muchas veces sobre las subidas repentinas, y no reales, que tienen algunas parcelas. ¿Por qué ocurre esto?
> 
> Me acaba de pasar en Dubai +19.000%.




Básicamente viene a ser el palo+zanahoria 3.0 del nuevo milenio.


----------



## Desmond Humes (1 Abr 2021)

Estaba navegando tan tranquilamente y de repente me aparece un mensaje de que han congelado mi cuenta por actividad sospechosa.
Lo único de lo que puedo ser sospechoso es de hacer alguna compra ridícula, o de gastarme los cuartos en esto... 
Pero vamos, tengo curiosidad por saber qué han visto para dejarme sin easter egg hunt y a lo mejor también sin cuenta. Vaya tela.


----------



## Silverado72 (1 Abr 2021)

Lo lamento. A ver si te dan una explicación y se aclara todo. ¿Has comprado algo que tuviera alguna transacción anterior sospechosa?


----------



## asiqué (1 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo tengo la mitad este de Cerro Calopez, que es el lugar central y mi intención es poner ahí un toro de Osborne gigante, no una pirámide.



el Lidl local necesita una cartelon grande para sus ofertas semanales, me alguilas los cojones del toro para anunciarme?


----------



## BigJoe (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## Desmond Humes (1 Abr 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Lo lamento. A ver si te dan una explicación y se aclara todo. ¿Has comprado algo que tuviera alguna transacción anterior sospechosa?



Gracias. No, todo normal, las últimas compras además a gente bastante reputada, como el tal Cosmos, que hoy por cierto me escribió por Discord porque le gustaba mi nick y bla bla bla...
Estoy tranquilo porque no van a encontrar nada sucio ni extraño, pero he visto que tienen muchos tickets con el tema de withdrawals y a lo mejor se tiran dos semanas hasta llegar a mi caso. Ya iré contando por aquí. 
Suerte a todos con los huevos


----------



## Silverado72 (1 Abr 2021)

Pues nos ha jodi'o el huevón Shane.

No estoy ni en Facebook ni ista, y del pajarraco azul me di de baja cuando empezó la censura progre del mamarracho Bezos.

Intentaré inscribirme temporalmente en IG.


----------



## Silverado72 (1 Abr 2021)

Pues eso. Cuenta en Insta especial huevos, a ver que tal.


----------



## Le Fanu (1 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Gracias. No, todo normal, las últimas compras además a gente bastante reputada, como el tal Cosmos, que hoy por cierto me escribió por Discord porque le gustaba mi nick y bla bla bla...
> Estoy tranquilo porque no van a encontrar nada sucio ni extraño, pero he visto que tienen muchos tickets con el tema de withdrawals y a lo mejor se tiran dos semanas hasta llegar a mi caso. Ya iré contando por aquí.
> Suerte a todos con los huevos



Prueba a contactar directamente con los mods o devs en Discord, no te cortes. Quizás puedan agilizar algo el proceso...


----------



## Kartal (1 Abr 2021)

One of the major issues we experienced during hyper-growth was customer support so this really is a big deal for Earth 2!
A significant amount of time and effort went into making this partnership possible from both teams which not only included training and knowledge transfer, but also moving to Zendesk, setting procedures, ticketing systems, setting up FAQ foundations and a robust support system that can and will scale! All really significant tasks!

Here is the official announcement : *The World is Not Enough for Earth 2 and 5CA* Earth 2 and 5CA are delighted to announce their customer experience partnership for the brave new world of Earth 2. As pioneers of work-from-home global CX, 5CA will bring its expertise and passion for brilliant customer experience to Earth 2’s revolutionary online project. Earth 2 is a futuristic concept for an all-encompassing MMO game, set on a second Earth. It’s a metaverse between virtual and physical reality, in which users create all resources and objects they need to build up Earth 2 as an encompassing world, economy and platform. The platform then allows users to buy, sell and bid on resources, building blocks, blueprints and plots of virtual land, divided up into a grid of 10 by 10 metres and spanning the entire planet. Earth 2 will be a game in which people can build, live, trade, interact and have unique experiences that are not just geographically linked to the one we already inhabit. Earth 2 will create economic and social opportunities on Earth 1 that as of now cannot exist here.

This long-term and monumental project aims to mark the birth of the world’s virtual timeline and 5CA is proud to play a role in bringing this vision to life. The global CX partner is determined to provide innovative, agile startups like Earth 2 with the CX flexibility and headroom they need to grow, and has launched its new Incubator offer with this mind. “We’ve always said that we’re a company with an ambitious vision”, said 5CA founder and CEO, Otto van Haaren, “And it doesn’t get more ambitious than powering the customer experience of an entire new world. We can’t wait to get started.” To begin with, 5CA will manage the Zendesk, Knowledge Base and front-line support with a team that will be able to scale as rapidly as Earth 2’s customer base does. The goal is to create a future-proof support environment that includes community and payment support in the near future too. “We are building something truly radical and groundbreaking with Earth 2, and so we needed a bold partner who could match our vision. We’re delighted to be teaming up with 5CA and we can’t wait to build this world together,” said Earth 2 CEO, Shane Isaac. The World is Not Enough for Earth 2 and 5CA Thanks for reading and for your ongoing support. We now have the foundations in place to build on top it a world class support system all thanks to our teams dedication and the amazing talent and know-how from 5CA! You will already notice we have a new Support page! On a final note, the Easter Egg Hunt countdown will soon begin on the Earth 2 website for this Saturday!


----------



## Silverado72 (2 Abr 2021)

Me parece que los huevos nos van a pillar durmiendo...bueno, al menos así no colapsarán como paso con Emiratos Árabes, pero seguramente la gente del hemisferio oriental seremos los paganos en este caso.


----------



## Silverado72 (2 Abr 2021)

Sea como sea, ya esta en marcha la cuenta atrás, hasta la medianoche del sábado al domingo.

Con video que se activará en ese momento.

Earth 2 Easter Egg Hunt In Style - Real time Rendered (E2 Engine, 4K)


----------



## pasabaporaqui (2 Abr 2021)

Joder!!!
Casi me da un infarto jajaja










Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (2 Abr 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Joder!!!
> Casi me da un infarto jajaja
> 
> 
> ...



Yo una vez llegué a tener durante una hora un networth de 235.000 $ porque se bumpeó un país en el que iba cargadito.

Al final te acostumbras...


----------



## Kartal (2 Abr 2021)

¿Cómo vais de recursos? ¿tenéis ya minas de carbón en vuestra cartera?

He encontrado una en Bosnia que todavía está a buen precio:

Đurđević coal mine - Earth 2

Según Wikipedia _"the mine has coal reserves amounting to 75 million tonnes of lignite, one of the largest coal reserves in Europe and the world."_

Si te ha sido útil dejo por aquí mi código, acepto propinas  O76OWLUYZ1


----------



## Le Fanu (2 Abr 2021)

Yo paré con los recursos hace tiempo y en general con el resto de compras durante estos días previos a los Easter egg. Hasta que no vea la jugada no quiero hacer más movimientos.


----------



## BigJoe (2 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Gracias. No, todo normal, las últimas compras además a gente bastante reputada, como el tal Cosmos, que hoy por cierto me escribió por Discord porque le gustaba mi nick y bla bla bla...
> Estoy tranquilo porque no van a encontrar nada sucio ni extraño, pero he visto que tienen muchos tickets con el tema de withdrawals y a lo mejor se tiran dos semanas hasta llegar a mi caso. Ya iré contando por aquí.
> Suerte a todos con los huevos



Lamento oír lo de tu cuenta, que te lo hagan en el momento del Egg Hunt tiene gremoles....

Si yo fuera tu, a parte de abrir ticket en zendesk. le daria un privado a Thomas o incluso Shane en Discord, que sepan de tu existencia no te va ir mal


----------



## Desmond Humes (2 Abr 2021)

Gracias. Estoy tranquilo porque el bloqueo es algo automatizado y cuando alguien lo revise se aclarará.
Lo que me fastidia es que normalmente todo está tranquilo... y justo ahora que estoy bloqueado tengo un montón de notificaciones pero no puedo verlas


----------



## Desmond Humes (2 Abr 2021)

Creo que más de uno está deseando que mis parcelas gibraltareñas salgan a subasta pública...


----------



## pepita (2 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Creo que más de uno está deseando que mis parcelas gibraltareñas salgan a subasta pública...
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 615652



Yo no me entero de la fiesta, eres dorkslayer, ¿otro potentado? a ver cuando me pongo al día

¿No te contestan? a mí tardaron sólo un par de días creo cuando pregunté por un ingreso, se supone que ahora tienen mas gente en atención al cliente, a ver si te da tiempo

¿todos entendéis inglés fluido? yo creo que no me enteraré de lo que digan en el video, escrito sí, pero hablado.


----------



## Silverado72 (2 Abr 2021)

Balla, no me lo hexperava...
ahora soy un (mini)potentado en el número 50, precisamente

:


----------



## pepita (2 Abr 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Balla, no me lo hexperava...
> ahora soy un (mini)potentado en el número 50, precisamente
> Ver archivo adjunto 615672
> :




Madre mía sois todos unos potentados, siempre me pasa igual, yo la pobretona

Enhorabuena!


----------



## Desmond Humes (2 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo no me entero de la fiesta, eres dorkslayer,



Sí, ahí ando enredando un poco, creo que Gibraltar tiene mucho potencial. Potentado no, solo posicionadito de palo.
Me piden que me ponga su bandera pero ya les he explicado varios motivos por los que eso me es perjudicial, empezando porque la gente me subiría el precio al querer comprarles sus parcelas. Ahora mismo mejor ser un jugador más, ya habrá tiempo de ponerse la bandera y trabajar en grupo.

Tú muy pobretona, pero has pasado de querer un simple pasto para tus ovejas, a regentar un latifundio petrolífero.


----------



## Desmond Humes (2 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> yo creo que no me enteraré de lo que digan en el video, escrito sí, pero hablado.



Creo que habrá muchas opciones de que haya subtítulos disponibles, en el botón de CC. closed captions.


----------



## pepita (2 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Sí ando enredando un poco, creo que Gibraltar tiene mucho potencial. Potentado no, solo posicionadito de palo.



Pues yo juraría que te sigo en facebook, y que me dabas miedo, jajaja, no me acuerdo por qué

Tengo un vecino colindante con esta foto y como no había visto la peli, creia que era él en la realidad, y tb me daba un poco de miedo, se llamaba el dictador, menos mal que no habrá guerra si no quieres





tendré que fijarme más




Desmond Humes dijo:


> Tú muy pobretona, pero has pasado de querer un simple pasto para tus ovejas, a regentar un latifundio petrolífero.


----------



## pepita (2 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> [QUOTE="pepita, post: 34350605, member: 47966"
> 
> yo creo que no me enteraré de lo que digan en el video, escrito sí, pero hablado.



Creo que habrá muchas opciones de que haya subtítulos disponibles, en el botón de CC. closed captions.
[/QUOTE]

eso espero!


----------



## Kartal (2 Abr 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Balla, no me lo hexperava...
> ahora soy un (mini)potentado en el número 50, precisamente
> Ver archivo adjunto 615672
> :



Bah... aficionados... yo soy Top-2 en Camerún  Lory Money is in da house ahaaa!!

Enhorabuena, otro vecino de Villa Burbuja más en el Top-50. Jugón!!!


----------



## Carlos1 (2 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo paré con los recursos hace tiempo y en general con el resto de compras durante estos días previos a los Easter egg. Hasta que no vea la jugada no quiero hacer más movimientos.



Yo igual, ahora solo me dedico a mirar el marketplace en busca de algo barateli, clase 1 en ciudades africanas o clase 2 en ciudades europeas de paises de 2º línea, y no más de 30 tiles por lote.

A ver si se ponen las pilas ya que está todo bastante aburrido. Gracias a dios que por otro lado están las criptos.


----------



## pepita (2 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Yo igual, ahora solo me dedico a mirar el marketplace en busca de algo barateli, clase 1 en ciudades africanas o clase 2 en ciudades europeas de paises de 2º línea, y no más de 30 tiles por lote.
> 
> A ver si se ponen las pilas ya que está todo bastante aburrido. Gracias a dios que por otro lado están las criptos.



Yo es que estoy sin saldo, es que me dura un telediario en cuanto meto algo, menos mal que mañana si no me duermo antes, encontaré un huevo.

Hay 250 premios y la paciencia IS una virtud, yo esa virtud nunca la he tenido.
La paciencia *I*n *S*tyle es una virtud? En Islandia, Israel?

¿El estilo del huevo? Los colores se corresponden con biomas. 

El css ¿de mapbox?

No hay acertijos ! No hay que pinchar! No hay que comprar ! Sólo patience y estar logueados en redes sociales

¿Podría estar en el video?

En una capa nueva del mapa?

Veremos el video y habrá que esperar? pero tenemos que estar ya logueados en ese momento, asi que no creo

Pascua, la isla estará petada, no creo. Sólo se me ocurre Villa Burbuja. Y patience


----------



## Carlos1 (2 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo es que estoy sin saldo, es que me dura un telediario en cuanto meto algo, menos mal que mañana si no me duermo antes, encontaré un huevo.
> 
> Hay 250 premios y la paciencia IS una virtud, yo esa virtud nunca la he tenido.
> La paciencia *I*n *S*tyle es una virtud? En Islandia, Israel?
> ...




Si la cosa esta de los huevos es a medianoche no voy a durar ni media hora, lo de Dubai fue diferente ya que se sabía el proceso, pero esto de adivinar y jugar con pistas me parece que a mi edad ya no, si me pilla con 20 años menos igual lo intentaba.


----------



## Carlos1 (2 Abr 2021)

¿Hay que tener saldo en la cuenta para jugar a los huevos?


----------



## Visrul (2 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Gracias. Estoy tranquilo porque el bloqueo es algo automatizado y cuando alguien lo revise se aclarará.
> Lo que me fastidia es que normalmente todo está tranquilo... y justo ahora que estoy bloqueado tengo un montón de notificaciones pero no puedo verlas



Ánimo, espero que todo se solucione.


----------



## pepita (2 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Hay que tener saldo en la cuenta para jugar a los huevos?



No, no hay que comprar.

A mí me pasa igual, que estoy para sopitas, ya me dijeron aquí que me eche la siesta, asi que mañana lo intentaré, jajaja, los juegos de scape son los que siempre me han gustado


----------



## pepita (2 Abr 2021)

In Style -- In tyles

joer he empezado y no voy a poder parar

250 premios ¿pero 1 solo huevo y los 250 primeros que lo comuniquen tienen premio? 

Podría entonces estar en el video, pero requeriría poca paciencia


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Abr 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Balla, no me lo hexperava...
> ahora soy un (mini)potentado en el número 50, precisamente
> Ver archivo adjunto 615672
> :



Esa pasta es la cantidad invertida, ¿verdad? (por ingresos + referidos)

A mi lo de los Easer Eggs me tiene super mosca. Sinceramente creo que no les interesa que se descubran todos el mismo día, sino que se alargue varios para tener a la borregada (entre la que me incluyo, obviously) contenta y entretenida y, de paso, que se hable de Earth 2. De ahí lo de la paciencia. Para mi que los van a ir soltando poco a poco. 

Aunque eso no cuadra mucho con lo de que hay que ver el video cuando se estrene...


----------



## Elbrujo (3 Abr 2021)

Como vais con los huevos esos? Hoy salian no?


----------



## pepita (3 Abr 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como vais con los huevos esos? Hoy salian no?



A las 12 de la noche aquí

Earth 2 Easter Egg Hunt In Style - Real time Rendered (E2 Engine, 4K) - YouTube


----------



## BigJoe (3 Abr 2021)

Vaya por delante que quisiera encontrar un huevos como los demás y estaré aquí a medianoche.

Pero poner esto a medianoche y Dios sabe cuanto tiempo tardará en encontrarse los dichosos huevos, la gente en serio se irá a la cama sabiendo que medio mundo seguirá buscando?

Van a ser tan mamoncetes de hacer una búsqueda larga en el tiempo sin avisare previametne de ello? O en pocas horas ya se habrán encontrado todos?

Lo que estoy seguro es que esto para ellos será un marketing en las redes sociales de la ostia, #egghunt o lo que coño pongan trending topic en Twitter y en FB


----------



## Elbrujo (3 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> A las 12 de la noche aquí
> 
> Earth 2 Easter Egg Hunt In Style - Real time Rendered (E2 Engine, 4K) - YouTube



Cual va a ser el sistema a seguir? Todo el mundo se puede poner a buscar huevos o tienes que tener un minimo invertido?


----------



## Carlos1 (3 Abr 2021)

Va a ser un lío de cojones, a las 12 de la noche recién se van a poner a explicar como va lo de la búsqueda, las pistas, etc,,,me da a mi que va a durar bastantes horas el tema, y eso de estar logeado en las redes sociales no le veo relación a la búsqueda, a menos que solo suelten pistas por feisbuk y similares. El horario le va bien al continente americano y a los madrugadores del este asiático, aquí en Europa toca joderse sino eres millenial de esos o generación no se qué, de esos que se quedan hasta las 4 de la mañana dándole al pc a base de monster y similares.


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Abr 2021)

Yo creo que esta búsqueda va para horas e incluso algunos días hasta que se complete por lo que comenta BigJoe de las redes. Eso no quita que haya algunos Easter Egg fáciles de encontrar para animar el cotarro. El tema es que acertemos cuáles son los fáciles y cuáles no para empezar a buscar por ahí (supongo que estará asociado a la recompensa).


----------



## Visrul (3 Abr 2021)

La verdad es que podían haber puesto los huevos de forma escalonada para que hubiese varios según las zonas horarias de los usuarios. Por ejemplo ir sacando 10 cada hora. Así por lo menos todos podrían intentar participar.


----------



## mulleixion (3 Abr 2021)




----------



## Desmond Humes (3 Abr 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


>



Menudo mamoneo, sí. Se agradece que lo denuncies y no seas un mamporrero más, como otros youtubers.
Es que no es normal ver aparecer los mismos nombres una y otra vez llevándose los chollos. Por eso pueden permitirse vender luego y de forma rápida con poco beneficio por cada venta individual, porque les compensa debido al volumen total de ventas que mueven.


----------



## mulleixion (3 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Menudo mamoneo, sí. Se agradece que lo denuncies y no seas un mamporrero más, como otros youtubers.
> Es que no es normal ver aparecer los mismos nombres una y otra vez llevándose los chollos. Por eso pueden permitirse vender luego y de forma rápida con poco beneficio por cada venta individual, porque les compensa debido al volumen total de ventas que mueven.




Y por lo visto me he enterado que existe Earth 2 Notify que esos son todavía más rápidos xD 


Básicamente los que scouteamos market a mano sobre el marketplace oficial somos subnormales.


----------



## mulleixion (3 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Menudo mamoneo, sí. Se agradece que lo denuncies y no seas un mamporrero más, como otros youtubers.
> Es que no es normal ver aparecer los mismos nombres una y otra vez llevándose los chollos. Por eso pueden permitirse vender luego y de forma rápida con poco beneficio por cada venta individual, porque les compensa debido al volumen total de ventas que mueven.



Cicopallo, Akira, Lorenzo, Mark,Earth2moneysniper...tan solo son algunos de los que estan FREE por el market gobernando sobre los demas.


----------



## mulleixion (3 Abr 2021)

Parece que remover la mierda está siendo efectivo y van a trabajar sobre esto.


----------



## mulleixion (3 Abr 2021)

El temita ha levantado ampollas. Hoy parece que hablaran sobre ello. 


Por mi que lo capen todo. Que mejoren los filtros de su propio market que es lo que tienen que hacer y se dejen de basura externa que aquí cada uno juega sus propias cartas.


----------



## Kartal (3 Abr 2021)

Hace unos días mirando el market de Earth2 iba a buscar un país en concreto y me apareció la opción (ALL). Me vino muy bien para ver todos los países a la vez, filtrando a su vez por Clase y Price per Tile. Gracias a eso encontré enseguida lo que buscaba sin tener que ir país por país.

La siguiente vez que lo intenté ya no estaba esa opción y había que elegir de nuevo un país en concreto. Supongo que estarían haciendo algún testeo, pero eso me demostró que en realidad si quisieran ya podrían haber implementado eso desde hace mucho.


----------



## Kartal (3 Abr 2021)




----------



## Desmond Humes (3 Abr 2021)

A mi me congelan, pero esta gente está suelta y riéndose en su cara. Esto huele fatal. En fin.


----------



## mulleixion (3 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 616260
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si a Picopallo lo tenemos listado hace semanas . 

Buscaba saltarse el captcha también de cara a Emiratos sin saber que era un captcha de mierda que ni funcionó


----------



## pepita (3 Abr 2021)

Acaban de sacar earth2 en la tele, me lo han dicho y lo he mirado y sí, en zoom.net, no creo que lo vea nadie, pero ahí ha salido


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Acaban de sacar earth2 en la tele, me lo han dicho y lo he mirado y sí, en zoom.net, no creo que lo vea nadie, pero ahí ha salido



Es repetido. Es lo que sacaron hace un mes.


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Abr 2021)




----------



## Le Fanu (3 Abr 2021)

Que puto jaleo. Esto no hay quién lo entienda. Ahora resulta que podemos ser descalificados. Se insinúan un montón de cosas y se crean contradicciones.

Si encuentras un huevo tienes que tener los labios cerrados, pero se supone que tenías que notificarlo por las redes sociales (?). Y parece que puede haber varios huevos en una misma localización. Pero también parece que entonces solo se puede optar a un huevo por usuario (lo que me parecería de puta madre, por cierto).


----------



## Carlos1 (3 Abr 2021)

Pues yo ya estoy en el Discord de la competencia; AFTEREARTH, jajaajajaj, a ver que se cuece. Por lo pronto dicen que como máximo 48 horas podrás retirar la pasta. En los tiempos que corren el que se aburre es porque quiere, hay mil tonterías para cotillear.


----------



## pepita (3 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Que puto jaleo. Esto no hay quién lo entienda. Ahora resulta que podemos ser descalificados. Se insinúan un montón de cosas y se crean contradicciones.
> 
> Si encuentras un huevo tienes que tener los labios cerrados, pero se supone que tenías que notificarlo por las redes sociales (?). Y parece que puede haber varios huevos en una misma localización. Pero también parece que entonces solo se puede optar a un huevo por usuario (lo que me parecería de puta madre, por cierto).



_Any user caught hinting others on where to find an egg before all eggs have been claimed will be disqualified_

Pues sí que es absurdo, el Shane está mas guapo calladito que cuando habla, cuando no habla parece que sabe lo que hace, luego habla y la caga, tanto hablar cuando Los Emiratos ¿ para qué?

Y aún no han dicho en redes sociales donde?
En la página oficial, en tu propia página, en la página oficial de la comunidad?
Eso ya tenía que haberlo dicho


----------



## Carlos1 (3 Abr 2021)

Me parece que cada uno tenemos 1 probabilidad de entre 30.000 de encontrar un huevo de esos.


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Pues yo ya estoy en el Discord de la competencia; AFTEREARTH, jajaajajaj, a ver que se cuece. Por lo pronto dicen que como máximo 48 horas podrás retirar la pasta. En los tiempos que corren el que se aburre es porque quiere, hay mil tonterías para cotillear.



Los de Afterearth tienen un diseño chulo, pero no dan la cara.


----------



## Carlos1 (3 Abr 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Los de Afterearth tienen un diseño chulo, pero no dan la cara.




Para variar tienen un contador de 6 días y pico para que ocurra algo, ya veremos.
Y como bien dices el diseño esta bastante guai.


----------



## talosweb (3 Abr 2021)

Mientras que llega la huevada de los huevos, ahí va una reflexión propia.

Sobre el tema de las webs de "scouteo". Mientras que no haya compra automática, no lo veo tan mal. En cualquier caso, los huevones de los desarrolladores son los culpables. Joder, que no puede ser tan complicado hacer un market que no sea tannnn Paco. Es cutre nivel Dios, coño. Los mismos filtros que ofrece cualquier otra web, tenían que estar en el market oficial. El problema, no existiría...

Por otro lado, el que haya gente que pague una suscripción premium, nos permite a los demás usar sus servicios gratuitamente. De verdad que no lo veo tan grave. Es más, los "socios", en cuanto lleguen a ser un buen número, terminarán canibalizándose entre ellos por lo que dejará de ser un servicio tan ventajoso.

Que espabilen los putos desarrolladores, que pasta tienen para hacerlo. La cuestión es... quieren???


----------



## mulleixion (3 Abr 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Mientras que llega la huevada de los huevos, ahí va una reflexión propia.
> 
> Sobre el tema de las webs de "scouteo". Mientras que no haya compra automática, no lo veo tan mal. En cualquier caso, los huevones de los desarrolladores son los culpables. Joder, que no puede ser tan complicado hacer un market que no sea tannnn Paco. Es cutre nivel Dios, coño. Los mismos filtros que ofrece cualquier otra web, tenían que estar en el market oficial. El problema, no existiría...
> 
> ...




Tu utilizas un servicio de scout gratuito por ejemplo en E2market hasta un determinado % de descuento. 

No vas a ver públicos descuentos de un 90% ( que existir existen ) porque esos son para los que pagan. 


Es decir , normalmente lo que a ti te dejan son las migajas. Además , los descuentos que tú ves están actualizados más tarde para la gente , mientras que para los que pagan les llegan antes. 


Es decir , nuevamente tu te comes lo que ellos dejan. 


Si eso no te parece tan mal... A mi desde luego me lo parece. 


Fixeo del marketplace oficial , añadir filtros y cerrar por completo su acceso a apps externas y fin del problema.


----------



## Carlos1 (3 Abr 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Tu utilizas un servicio de scout gratuito por ejemplo en E2market hasta un determinado % de descuento.
> 
> No vas a ver públicos descuentos de un 90% ( que existir existen ) porque esos son para los que pagan.
> 
> ...




¿Estáis diciendo que existe un servicio "premium" en Earth2?


----------



## Desmond Humes (3 Abr 2021)

Dejando al margen si está bien, mal, o regular, es un problema de imagen, y de vulnerabilidad.
Un par de tíos en un sótano de Boston se lo llevan crudo ante la pasividad de la compañía, que dice que "ya lo mirarán".

Cuando el objetivo no sea el marketplace, sino hackear cuentas de forma masiva, o sabotear el juego, ya veréis que risas. A ver si se ponen las pilas.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (3 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Estáis diciendo que existe un servicio "premium" en Earth2?



Es una web externa. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Visrul (3 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> _Any user caught hinting others on where to find an egg before all eggs have been claimed will be disqualified_



Pero entonces no podemos ayudarnos entre nosotros, ¿no?
Y, ¿entonces cómo se reclaman los huevos de los huevos? Que manda huevos...


----------



## Desmond Humes (3 Abr 2021)

Lo que he leído, es que en el hipotético caso de que encuentres uno, lo reportas enviando un mensaje privado a alguna de las redes sociales de earth2 indicando su localización.
Pero habrá que esperar a las instrucciones oficiales.


----------



## Remero (3 Abr 2021)

A mí esto de los huevos me parece -con todos mis respetos a los que opteis participar- una mamarrachada más, para intentar tenernos entretenidos mientras van pasando meses y no llega ni la fase 2, ni el essence ni nada de nada. Conmigo que no cuenten, a las 12 de la noche tengo cosas mejores que hacer. 
Suerte a los que participéis.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (3 Abr 2021)

Remero dijo:


> A mí esto de los huevos me parece -con todos mis respetos a los que opteis participar- una mamarrachada más, para intentar tenernos entretenidos mientras van pasando meses y no llega ni la fase 2, ni el essence ni nada de nada. Conmigo que no cuenten, a las 12 de la noche tengo cosas mejores que hacer.
> Suerte a los que participéis.



Y lo más fácil es que cueste mucho tiempo encontrarlos, las cuentas atrás de earth2 son un puto engaño 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## talosweb (3 Abr 2021)

Siiiiuuuuu, encontré un huevo!!!


----------



## Carlos1 (3 Abr 2021)

Se supone que aquí comenzarán a explicar como va lo de la cacería a las 12 en punto:


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Abr 2021)

Ya esta a punto.


----------



## Carlos1 (4 Abr 2021)

No me he enterado una mierda. ¿Qué significa hacer CROP después de la captura de pantalla cuando hayas encontrado un huevo?


----------



## Srlobo23 (4 Abr 2021)

Bueno, qué? Alguno en el video ha visto algún huevo?? 

Yo voy a verlo por segunda a ver a ver si veo algo, pero desde el móvil (que es con lo que ando ahora) me temo que poco voy a ver... 

Suerte a todos!


----------



## Carlos1 (4 Abr 2021)

Hay gente que ya ha visto hasta 6, pero en teoría son solo 5, XDD


----------



## Q The Punisher (4 Abr 2021)

Está vendido ya La Sagra?


----------



## Srlobo23 (4 Abr 2021)

Deduzco que el mapa hay que reducirlo al mismo nivel en el que empiezas a ver los cuadrados y las banderas. Lo que estoy viendo es que en zonas muy compradas con tanta banderita no se ve nada practicamente...


----------



## Srlobo23 (4 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Hay gente que ya ha visto hasta 6, pero en teoría son solo 5, XDD



En discord lo has visto eso o donde?? La gente está muy flipada, jaja!


----------



## Carlos1 (4 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> En discord lo has visto eso o donde?? La gente está muy flipada, jaja!




Creía que a estas horas iba a estar frito, pero nada, ni con una botella de Freixenet que me he metido.
Lo he leído en el discord oficial de earth2, y la peña subiendo fotos al twitter con cosas que según ellos son huevos, yo solo veo guano de murciélago.


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Abr 2021)

A mis años y haciendo el lila viendo a ver si veo los huevos de Shane en el video, su p*ta madre...


----------



## GeniusForce (4 Abr 2021)

No se ve una mierda, pero la gente ya han encontrado cientos de huevos, todo lo que se parezca a un ovalo esta pillado, por lo menos en el Face poniendo #earth2egghunt.


----------



## Carlos1 (4 Abr 2021)

Otro empujón más para VPARK y AFTER EARTH, 
XDDD


----------



## Srlobo23 (4 Abr 2021)

Pues... suerte para los ganadores! Al final dice que va a haber más cazas de huevos... Ya veremos a ver las siguientes cómo se dan! 

Es que tener que andar buscando huevos en un video en lugar de en el juego... Ya les vale!


----------



## talosweb (4 Abr 2021)

Pues me parece que lo voy a ir dejando.... me duelen los ojos ya y no es plan


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Abr 2021)

Me da la espina de que entre los edificios hay uno. Pero estoy cansado. Que otro se quede con los huevos del Shane.

Aparte de los huevos, el video es interesante, aunque deberían mostrar otros biomas aparte del clima oceánico de primavera.


----------



## pepita (4 Abr 2021)

yo encontré un bicho peri ya lo habian puesto creo

lo quito no sea que no se pueda


----------



## BigJoe (4 Abr 2021)

Estoy bastante contento de que haya sido algo BREVE, no la locura de Dubai.

Y esta vez es todo lo contrario a Dubai, trabajo manual que requiere atneción, ser rapido y tener conocmiento minimos con las redes sociales y el paint. Y pillar instrucciones rapido.

Espero que de este hilo salgan varios agraciados


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Abr 2021)

Yo he encontrado lo que creo que son cinco, pero vete tú a saber. Es que no me jodas: primero, no han subido el video en 4k y no se veía una puta mierda (hasta varios minutos despues, obligando a refrescar aquellos que se han dado cuenta), segundo, con tanta piedra es jodido y tercero, encima no se sabe que cinco huevos se están buscando...


----------



## pepita (4 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo he encontrado lo que creo que son cinco, pero vete tú a saber. Es que no me jodas: primero, no han subido el video en 4k y no se veía una puta mierda (hasta varios minutos despues, obligando a refrescar aquellos que se han dado cuenta), segundo, con tanta piedra es jodido y tercero, encima no se sabe que cinco huevos se están buscando...



yo he hecho un descansito y voy a mirar un poco mas, pero estarán cogidos


----------



## talosweb (4 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> yo encontré un bicho peri ya lo habian puesto creo
> 
> lo quito no sea que no se pueda



Yo he encontrado uno. Y sí, estaba pillado. Pero da igual... tú mándalo. Ya dice el palomo del Shane que lo hagas. Vaya, que el peremio gordo se lo lleva el primero, pero que lo mismo cae alguna sobra. O eso he querido entender


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Abr 2021)

Madre mía, llevo 8. La imaginación es un arma poderosísima.


----------



## pepita (4 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Madre mía, llevo 8. La imaginación es un arma poderosísima.



JAJAJAJA, COMO YO, no sé cuantos huevos y animales he visto ya


----------



## pepita (4 Abr 2021)

encima me he puesto morada a coca cola pensando que sería otra cosa y ahora no tengo sueño


----------



## Desmond Humes (4 Abr 2021)

Son cinco huevos, el primero que haya encontrado antes uno de esos cinco tipos, se lleva el premio gordo. Los cincuenta siguientes, 100 dólares, NFT del huevo encontrado, y también el huevo estará en tu perfil, cuando habiliten esa opción. En total, 250 premiados.
Yo he encontrado uno bastante pronto, si fuese solo Twitter seguro pillaría cacho, pero sumando insta y facebook seguro que me quedo fuera.

Querrán hacernos creer que van a controlar con exactitud quienes han posteado primero, entre miles de fotos en tres redes sociales...


----------



## hornblower (4 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> encima me he puesto morada a coca cola pensando que sería otra cosa y ahora no tengo sueño



PUes yo estoy a vino,
Aupa Erreala!!


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Son cinco huevos, el primero que haya encontrado antes uno de esos cinco tipos, se lleva el premio gordo. Los cincuenta siguientes, 100 dólares, NFT del huevo encontrado, y también el huevo estará en tu perfil, cuando habiliten esa opción. En total, 250 premiados.
> Yo he encontrado uno bastante pronto, si fuese solo Twitter seguro pillaría cacho, pero sumando insta y facebook seguro que me quedo fuera.
> 
> Querrán hacernos creer que van a controlar con exactitud quienes han posteado primero, entre miles de fotos en tres redes sociales...



Esa es otra. Fiscalizar esto entre tres plataformas va a ser una locura para ellos, por lo que elegirán a los que les salga de los huevos. 

Analizando en frío el asunto es otro patinazo. ¿Para que coño hablan tanto del IN STYLE, se comparan con Ready Player One y crean 20 huevos diferentes con colores muy significativos si después eso no sirve una puta mierda?


----------



## Kartal (4 Abr 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> PUes yo estoy a vino,
> Aupa Erreala!!



Enhorabuena, totalmente merecida la Copa. Me alegro mucho de que esta gran hornada de jugadores se lleve un título. Lo siento por mi abuelo del Athletic pero ellos jugaron mejor. Bueno... al menos jugaron!


----------



## pepita (4 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Enhorabuena, totalmente merecida la Copa. Me alegro mucho de que esta gran hornada de jugadores se lleve un título. Lo siento por mi abuelo del Athletic pero ellos jugaron mejor. Bueno... al menos jugaron!



anda ya se sabe? ¿quién se lo ha llevado?

EDIT: ay que debeis hablar de esos que dan patadas a una pelota


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Abr 2021)

Ni siquiera en E2 podemos escapar de los futboleros


----------



## BigJoe (4 Abr 2021)

Seguramente como buen boomer que soy esto llevará ya reclamado desde hace horas, pero vosotros véis huevos aqui o me estoy quedando ciego?


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Abr 2021)

Menos huevos, veo cualquier cosa ahí.


----------



## Carlos1 (4 Abr 2021)

Ahí veo claramente el canal de Suez con algo atascado en medio.


----------



## BigJoe (4 Abr 2021)

Jajaja ya os vale!   Bueno la ilusión momentanea no me la quita nadie xD


----------



## BigJoe (4 Abr 2021)

Estos son los cinco parecer ser y digo parece ser porque no hay pronunciación oficial, es el consenso:


----------



## pepita (4 Abr 2021)

yo he ido a comer al campo y he visto mas que en el video, me he tenido que frenar





No vuelvo a jugar


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Estos son los cinco parecer ser y digo parece ser porque no hay pronunciación oficial, es el consenso:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 617272
> 
> ...



Pues creo que envié los cinco (más una docena más). Ahora, que haya sido entre los 50 primeros es otra historia...


----------



## pepita (4 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues creo que envié los cinco (más una docena más). Ahora, que haya sido entre los 50 primeros es otra historia...



Pues suerte, 50 son muchos para cada uno, tendrás probabilidades

Total, que lo menos comentado fue el video, ni palabra de los recursos, etc, etc, muy mal montado

Anda que los NFTs de esos huevos, darán los de los diseños, porque vaya eme de huevos

Ya pueden ir dando alguna noticia porque ya toca. La noticia debería haber sido ya, cuando cogieron tanta pasta, un montón de contratados para cada área.


----------



## Kartal (4 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues suerte, 50 son muchos para cada uno, tendrás probabilidades
> 
> Total, que lo menos comentado fue el video, ni palabra de los recursos, etc, etc, muy mal montado
> 
> ...



Ya queda menos para el inicio de la Fase 2, se comenta que como máximo en un par de semanas. Aunque también dijeron lo del nuevo stream de los devs contestando preguntas y otras cosas en las que no han cumplido su palabra o lo han aplazado sin dar una justificación creíble.

Yo seguiré dentro con mi estrategia, pero lo cierto es que estos retrasos hacen que pierda un poco el interés y la ilusión que tenía hace unas semanas. Ya sabía que esto va para largo y por eso sigo y seguiré, pero algo ha cambiado desde lo de Dubai.


----------



## Carlos1 (4 Abr 2021)

Pasaros por el markeplace, hay bastantes manos débiles vendiendo clase 1 de países europeos de "segunda línea", que en algún momento serán clase 2 por cojones, o eso espero.


----------



## Carlos1 (4 Abr 2021)

Por cierto, la parte del vídeo donde emergen los edificios les ha quedado bastante bien, tienen que seguir desarrollando las mariconadas para que se metan los gamers y similares, eventos de juegos, patrocinadores, etc.


Una pregunta, si activo el 2FA, ¿es cierto que en el momento de que quiera vender me piden autenticarme con mi DNI antes de ejecutar la operación?


----------



## Kartal (4 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Por cierto, la parte del vídeo donde emergen los edificios les ha quedado bastante bien, tienen que seguir desarrollando las mariconadas para que se metan los gamers y similares, eventos de juegos, patrocinadores, etc.



Pues sí, ha sido lo que más me ha gustado del vídeo, y aunque no le presté mucha atención creo que al final dicen que cuando llegue la fase de construir serán mucho más customizables que los que se ven.


----------



## Carlos1 (4 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues sí, ha sido lo que más me ha gustado del vídeo, y aunque no le presté mucha atención creo que al final dicen que cuando llegue la fase de construir serán mucho más customizables que los que se ven.



-guerras de drones
-campeonatos de todo tipo, desde come cocos hasta fornite, pasando por poker on line,, etc., no se, los juegos modernos esos que tanto gustan.
-porno en 3D
-diseño
-minería de criptos
-pasarela criptos para meter y sacar
-turismo virtual (antes de darte el viaje real)
-salones de chat (amistad, ligoteo, mercadeo, intercambio de parejas, marketing,etc)
-tradeo de NFT´s

A ver si se os ocurren más cosas.


----------



## pepita (4 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> -guerras de drones
> -campeonatos de todo tipo, desde come cocos hasta fornite, pasando por poker on line,, etc., no se, los juegos modernos esos que tanto gustan.
> -porno en 3D
> -diseño
> ...



AR que yo he comprado un Sheraton y Zara, venta online de todo 
y un banco propio tipo paypal


----------



## Kartal (4 Abr 2021)

He vuelto a ver el vídeo y al final explican que los edificios serán mucho más detallados, incluyendo interiores. Que serán mucho más diferentes entre sí que lo que se ve en el vídeo ya que serán customizables y diseñados por los jugadores. Y que las ciudades se completarán con calles, objetos colocados por los usuarios y mucho más.

Esa es la parte de Earth2 que más me interesa, pero estamos hablando de Fase 3, y con la Fase 2 ya han incumplido el plazo que dijeron.


----------



## Srlobo23 (4 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues creo que envié los cinco (más una docena más). Ahora, que haya sido entre los 50 primeros es otra historia...



Enhorabuena por tu paciencia y perseverancia!! Espero que el rato que echaste para conseguirlo te lo recompensen aunque sea con la "pedrea".

Yo anduve un rato viendo el video en la TV y escuchando un par de canales de Discord y al final me aburrí y pasé del tema. Me pareció una tomadura de pelo cómo lo llevaron a cabo, lo normal hubiera sido que la búsqueda se realizase en el juego, pero bueno, ellos sabrán. Creo que han bajado un par de peldaños de cara a los jugadores adultos que llevamos ya un tiempo. Los más jóvenes igual no lo cuestionan aún y alguno que solo vaya por la pasta de los huevos tampoco. 

Como bien habéis dicho alguno, les ha servido para darse más publicidad a bajo coste, no deja de ser una estrategia empresarial y por ese lado no les voy a criticar.


----------



## automono (4 Abr 2021)

estoy muy desconectao, tengo 87 centimos que se han generado por ingresos pasivos de mis tierras,  
alguna recomendación o espero que sigan creciendo solos?

Por cierto, eso de poder construir será un puntazo, pero ahora que lo pienso, los tiles de 10x10m en escala real, me da que se quedan pequeños salvo que tengas min. 8-10 juntos... ... 
sigo teniendo serías dudas de como avanza el tema del juego (no el especulativo)


----------



## Kartal (4 Abr 2021)




----------



## Kartal (4 Abr 2021)

automono dijo:


> estoy muy desconectao, tengo 87 centimos que se han generado por ingresos pasivos de mis tierras,
> alguna recomendación o espero que sigan creciendo solos?
> 
> Por cierto, eso de poder construir será un puntazo, pero ahora que lo pienso, los tiles de 10x10m en escala real, me da que se quedan pequeños salvo que tengas min. 8-10 juntos... ...
> sigo teniendo serías dudas de como avanza el tema del juego (no el especulativo)



Yo te recomendaría comprar en una mina donde haya cierto recurso básico que todavía no tengas, van a empezar a implementarse muy pronto. Si buscas alguno en concreto mándame un privado y te paso localizaciones.

Y en cuanto al tema de las construcciones, ya han avisado que para ciertas edificaciones se necesitarán un mínimo de tiles en esa propiedad, aunque no han dado números todavía.


----------



## automono (4 Abr 2021)

@Kartal que recursos? si todavía no hay na ni sabemos que habrá en el subsuelo de cada tile?


----------



## BigJoe (4 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>



Macho no te sé decir por qué pero el Arya Realty este me da un mal rollo de la ostia (quien ha puesto ese meme)


----------



## Desmond Humes (4 Abr 2021)

Parece que en parcelas de 2x2 ya se podría edificar, pero claro, no hay nada definitivo.


----------



## Kartal (4 Abr 2021)

automono dijo:


> @Kartal que recursos? si todavía no hay na ni sabemos que habrá en el subsuelo de cada tile?



Han confirmado que durante la Fase 2 irán implementando paulatinamente muchos recursos, y de hecho ya hubieron "filtraciones" que dejaban entrever alguna de las webs oficiales de las que sacarán los datos. Dijeron que tendría un elemento aleatorio, pero que las minas actuales tendrían más posibilidad de darte ese recurso específico. De hecho el mismo día que abrieron los Emiratos ya dijeron que cada tile de ese país daría petróleo.

Es más, dijeron que si has comprado en una mina real y puedes comprobarlo aportando alguna prueba, lo implementarán manualmente si no lo han hecho antes.


----------



## Kartal (4 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Macho no te sé decir por qué pero el Arya Realty este me da un mal rollo de la ostia (quien ha puesto ese meme)



¿Por algo en concreto que ha dicho o hecho, o físicamente te da yuyu?


----------



## BigJoe (4 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Por algo en concreto que ha dicho o hecho, o físicamente te da yuyu?



Le veo muy a menudo recordando en sus videos todo el dineor que tiene y lo pronto que ha se metio en el juego. Como intentado sobrecompensar no se qué.

Como moderador, hace algo que es bastante astuto y considero sibilino, que es no intervenir directamente en una discusion, sino intentar atacar a través de postear gifs en la discusión intentando hacer parodio de las opiniones de otros, usando gifs o mnemes en el genreal (cosa que el puede hacer moderador), además de verle de lejos su progreteo NWO.


----------



## Kartal (4 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Le veo muy a menudo recordando en sus videos todo el dineor que tiene y lo pronto que ha se metio en el juego. Como intentado sobrecompensar no se qué.
> 
> Como moderador, hace algo que es bastante astuto y considero sibilino, que es no intervenir directamente en una discusion, sino intentar atacar a través de postear gifs en la discusión y frases de otras personas (cosa que el puede hacer moderador), además de verle de lejos su progreteo NWO.



Ya que hablamos del Discord, quién leches es LePepene? Parece que es italiano pero más de una vez ha hablado de Villa Burbuja, incluso mencionando detalles que muestran que como mínimo nos lee...


----------



## pepita (4 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ya que hablamos del Discord, quién leches es LePepene? Parece que es italiano pero más de una vez ha hablado de Villa Burbuja, incluso mencionando detalles que muestran que como mínimo nos lee...



Yo sólo he estado en discord 1 día, y me pareció que es alguien que empieza por C , jajaja, igual no lo quiere decir


----------



## BigJoe (4 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ya que hablamos del Discord, quién leches es LePepene? Parece que es italiano pero más de una vez ha hablado de Villa Burbuja, incluso mencionando detalles que muestran que como mínimo nos lee...



Puede ser forero, no he visto eso de VB pero el tio se ponia a decir "no ser rick parece falso" en inglés... quizá hasta sea de ForoCarros, por qué no le preguntas?

Le veo un poco bipolar pero anima el general.


----------



## Kartal (4 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Puede ser forero, no he visto eso de VB pero el tio se ponia a decir "no ser rick parece falso" en inglés... quizá hasta sea de ForoCarros, por qué no le preguntas?
> 
> Le veo un poco bipolar pero anima el general.



Se lo pregunté por privado, pero no suelta prenda. Se montan unos pollos enormes de vez en cuando en el general cuando lo atacan 5 australianos a la vez, pero el tío es persistente...


----------



## Visrul (4 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Parece que en parcelas de 2x2 ya se podría edificar, pero claro, no hay nada definitivo.



Me fijé en el vídeo y también vi edificios edificados en una sola parcela. Mas estilizados por supuesto, pero recordemos que son 100 m2 y perfectamente se podría construir uno en esa superficie.
Con lo cual las parcelas unitarias también según el vídeo y en teoría lo permitirán.


----------



## mulleixion (4 Abr 2021)

Todos los assets presentados ni siquiera corresponden a la realidad del desarrollo. 

Los assets de terreno y los assets de las construcciones los tenéis disponibles en la tienda de assets de Unity. 

Lo único que quieren que veáis es que no hay freezeo o blur por mucha velocidad a la que navegue el dron de vídeo ni pérdida de calidad. 

Respecto al agua que no se ha visto , lo trabajan y renderizan con el mismo motor. 

Es simplemente una plantilla en la que levantaban edificios random para que vieseis también cuánto pueden ocupar dichas estructuras sobre las tiles al igual que el vehículo. Orientativo . El vídeo no define como es el juego, básicamente.


----------



## mulleixion (4 Abr 2021)

Respecto a algún usuario que he visto que hablaba de Arya... Arya está montadisimo en el dólar con sus negocios personales y su jodido Tesla. 

Earth 2 lo tiene como un simple hobby entre horas.


----------



## BigJoe (5 Abr 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Respecto a algún usuario que he visto que hablaba de Arya... Arya está montadisimo en el dólar con sus negocios personales y su jodido Tesla.
> 
> Earth 2 lo tiene como un simple hobby entre horas.



Si, si ya se dedica en cada vídeo nuevo que hace o foto en social media a recordarnos su patrimonio.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

Lo que a mí me ha quedado claro de ese video es que van muy retrasados en modelaje.
Siguen mostrando los mismos arbolitos del primer video... la misma orografía. Vamos, lo que ya tenían medio hecho de drones.

No se ven otro tipo de árboles más que ese. No se ven árboles amazónicos, ni palmeras, ni cactus, ni cascadas, ni nada que no sea el arbolito estándar.
No se ve más vegetación que la estándar continental... y el mundo es muchísimo más heterogéneo que eso.

En eso, que es el corazón proteico del proyecto, no hay avances ni a tiros...
Y sin eso, este proyecto no es NADA.


Lo que deberían es mandar a la mierda todo el rollo especulador del essence y demás movidas. Todo eso debería permanecer en un segundo plano porque eso no es especial. Hay millones de proyectos para especular en el mundo. Lo que no hay es un 3D del planeta. Eso, y sólo eso, es lo que hace a este proyecto diferente.... pero eso, justo eso, parece que ser que es lo que NO tienen.

Esto el Señor mejillón no lo entenderá, claro, pues confundió la bola del mundo con el modelo 3D de su orografía... pero es lo más preocupante.

Parece que sólo les interesan aquellas cosas que les pueden proporcionar inputs de dinero.
De cumplir promesas, nada de nada.

Sí, ya sé que los que están aquí para hacerse millonarios consideran esta opinión algo muy machinaziradicaltroll, pero es lo que hay.

Para jugar a ser Gordon Gecko... hay mil opciones.
E2 sólo hay uno.... y va muy retrasado.... parece que no pueden reproducir el mundo, salvo si hacen que todo el mundo se vea como Europa.


----------



## pepita (5 Abr 2021)

Cómo no van a ir retrasados si vas a ver el team y siguen los mismos.

Han tenido un pelotazo de cientos de millones y en vez de contratar gente a mansalva con ese dinero, definir los departamentos, objetivos, vamos, hacer una empresa en condiciones, siguen con la mentalidad de una miniempresa, y charlando de mierdas en discord.

¿No tienen a nadie que se de un paseo por su propia web y la actualice un poco? un mercado que funcione, unos emails que vayan dirigidos a quien deben, el mapa de calor les costó meses? ¿cómo va a ir rápido si tienen a un tal Nathaniel para todo el trabajo del mapa, en vez de un equipo grande de desarrolladores? Y si no es suficiente lo recaudado, vamos ya con la publicidad, que ya dijeron ellos mismos que tienen un ratio de crecimiento por anuncio (como lo llamen), enorme.

Y si tienen mas gente contratada, ¿ entre todos esos no tienen a uno con 1 minuto libre para cambiar el campo de destinatario en el correo? ¿O para actualizar la página team? ¿No han podido contratar un equipo que se encargue exclusivamente de verificar las cuentas que piden retiros? porque ese problema va a necesitar dedicación siempre, no es que ahora todos quieren retirar, es que si piensas crecer tendrás que tener gente siempre ahí.

Cuando eran 4 se entendía que tenían que organizarse, pero va pasando el tiempo y veo la misma mentalidad o las mismas excusas. A mí me va a dar mucha pena porque la idea es buenísma , tienen el dominio y el momento perfecto, pero se lo van a dejar escapar, el tiempo es oro.

Y lo que mas me choca es que en vez de pensar en estas cuestiones que son las que deberíamos exigir estén con chorradas de que si el oro va a valer mas que el uranio, o las megaciudades van a ser mejor que Andorra, coño, que se os pasa el arroz y va a valer todo cero.

Si dicen va a tardar 7 años porque no hay tecnología suficiente pero tenemos un gran equipo trabajando en ello, lo veo normal, pero es que no , todo sigue igual


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Cómo no van a ir retrasados si vas a ver el team y siguen los mismos.
> 
> Han tenido un pelotazo de cientos de millones y en vez de contratar gente a mansalva con ese dinero, definir los departamentos, objetivos, vamos, hacer una empresa en condiciones, siguen con la mentalidad de una miniempresa, y charlando de mierdas en discord.
> 
> ...



La idea no es que sea buenísima o malísima.... Es que ya estaba en Ready Player One.
Es una idea heredada... dicho de otro modo.

No es cuestión de ideas. Ideas todo el mundo tiene muchas... muy pocos tienen la idea adecuada para cada situación.
Tener mil ideas no sirve de nada si no se sabe como realizar al menos una de ellas.
Entre tener ideas y saber cómo realizarlas, hay un abismo... ese abismo al que los ideadores rara vez quieren mirar.

Lo que necesita este proyecto, y yo lo llevo diciendo desde hace tiempo, es una planificación detalladísima...

Cualquiera que trabaje en proyectos de cierta envergadura, lo sabe. Si no hay un plan detallado: desastre.


----------



## pepita (5 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> La idea no es que sea buenísima o malísima.... Es que ya estaba en Ready Player One.
> Es una idea heredada... dicho de otro modo.
> 
> No es cuestión de ideas. Ideas todo el mundo tiene muchas... muy pocos tienen la idea adecuada para cada situación.
> ...



La idea + el momento , he querido decir, la idea ya estaba en los Sims


----------



## Kartal (5 Abr 2021)

Van con retraso hasta para algo tan sencillo y básico como paginar la pantalla de Notificaciones, que hay usuarios que llevan semanas pidiéndoselo porque ya ni les carga.


----------



## Elbrujo (5 Abr 2021)

Que hagan lo que les salga la poya pero por dios que metan criptos que se minen desde los terrenos. Esque eso seria la perfeccion absoluta. Luego las criptos ya las vendemos nosotros y a sacar perras.

ESO ES LO QUE DEBE HAC3R ANTES O DESPUES. VA A ESTALLAR LA BURBUJA Y NOS VAMOS A IR A LA MIERDA


----------



## pepita (5 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Van con retraso hasta para algo tan sencillo y básico como paginar la pantalla de Notificaciones, que hay usuarios que llevan semanas pidiéndoselo porque ya ni les carga.



Pues fíjate lo que cuesta arreglar estos fallos tan evidentes y tan básicos que estamos diciendo, menos que andar ahora mirando a ver los primeros 50 en cada red social.
A una sola `persona testeando la web como jugador y arreglando estos fallos le sobrarían todas las horas del día.
El retraso es evidente que es por falta de personal, y de organización.

Si se preocuparan de estas cosas que dan mala imagen, a gente como yo que no entendemos lo que cuesta hacer el videojuego nos podrían tener convencidos de que no se puede avanzar más, o que van a ritmo, pero viendo esto, se te cae el alma a los pies.


----------



## Elbrujo (5 Abr 2021)

He creado una encuesta para ver el interes de los earthnianos


----------



## Kartal (5 Abr 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> He creado una encuesta para ver el interes de los earthnianos



Se usará el sistema proporcional mixto o el de los thanks y la antigüedad?


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Se usará el sistema proporcional mixto o el de los thanks y la antigüedad?



Ahí, ahí. Siempre aportando constructividad, positivismo, inciativas y buen hacer.
Sin su guía, estaríamos en las cavernas, jefe.


----------



## pepita (5 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Se usará el sistema proporcional mixto o el de los thanks y la antigüedad?



   

Es verdad, no podemos votar en encuestas hasta que votemos cómo contabilizar los votos


----------



## Kartal (5 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ahí, ahí. Siempre aportando constructividad, positivismo, inciativas y buen hacer.
> Sin su guía, estaríamos en las cavernas, jefe.



Gracias Molinillos, usted siempre tan atento a mis intervenciones. Que pase una buena semana.


----------



## pepita (5 Abr 2021)

Salseo, jejeje


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Es verdad, no podemos votar en encuestas hasta que votemos cómo contabilizar los votos



Y luego tiene usted la desfachatez de pedir cosas y negar a su jefe...
Qué poco orgullo intelectual.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Salseo, jejeje



¿Je, je, je? ¿No querrá usted decir ja, ja, ja?


----------



## Kartal (5 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Es verdad, no podemos votar en encuestas hasta que votemos cómo contabilizar los votos



Es algo básico, y para ello necesitaríamos un censo en condiciones, pero el que lo hacía lo ha abandonado en cuanto se dio cuenta de que su plan de ser alcalde no contaba con demasiados apoyos entre el vecindario. Una pena.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Es algo básico, y para ello necesitaríamos un censo en condiciones, pero el que lo hacía lo ha abandonado en cuanto se dio cuenta de que su plan de ser alcalde no contaba con demasiados apoyos entre el vecindario. Una pena.



Es verdad. Del vecindario sólo espero exigencias, críticas, tocahuevadas, sinsentidos, mentiras e infantilismo...
En ese sentido: no defraudan.

Critican y luego exigen, y luego critican, y luego tocan los huevos, y luego se quejan.
Yo creo que es que no les da vergüenza ser así... no lo ven como algo pobre del alma y del intelecto.


----------



## pepita (5 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Je, je, je? ¿No querrá usted decir ja, ja, ja?



ya, es que soy una boomer y no sé utilizar las risotadas adecuadas, le repito que yo no tengo jefe, que al único que convence Kartal para hacer o dejar de hacer cosas es a usted, usted si debería tener mas orgullo intelectual y tomar sus propias decisiones independientes de lo que le ordene un simple milenial.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ya, es que soy una boomer y no sé utilizar las risotadas adecuadas, le repito que yo no tengo jefe, que al único que convence Kartal para hacer o dejar de hacer cosas es a usted, usted si debería tener mas orgullo intelectual y tomar sus propias decisiones independientes de los que le ordene un simple milenial.



Sí lo tiene. Es más que su jefe... es su PASTOR, su AMO y su GUÍA INTELECTUAL.
No hay más que ver como corre a darle thanx cada vez que se siente sólo y vuelve a las andadas.

Mis decisiones son férreas y bien asentadas... Suelo fundamentarlas bastante bien. Lamento que tenga que convencerse de que no.

Venga... luego venga a pedirme cositas, que me inspira eso.


----------



## pepita (5 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sí lo tiene. Es más que su jefe... es su PASTOR, su AMO y su GUÍA INTELECTUAL.
> No hay más que ver como corre a darle thanx cada vez que se siente sólo y vuelve a las andadas.
> 
> Mis decisiones son férreas y bien asentadas... Suelo fundamentarlas bastante bien. Lamento que tenga que convencerse de que no.
> ...



Mi PASTOR, mi AMO y mi GUÍA INTELECTUAL. jajajaja
Don quijote que a usted tb le doy thanks, yo creo que mas que a Kartal

*Mis decisiones son férreas y bien asentadas.. *No perdone, usted se deja influenciar por las criticas de alguien a quien usted considera tan poco valioso como un milenial, que protesta y ya usted lo erige en jefe y que no hace tal y cual por que se lo ha dicho el jefe


----------



## pepita (5 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Y luego tiene usted la desfachatez de pedir cosas y negar a su jefe...
> Qué poco orgullo intelectual.



Le falta un poquito de sentido del humor


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Le falta un poquito de sentido del humor



En absoluto. Lo que sucede es que mi sentido del humor no está basado en chascarrillos, memes y sonrisitas de autosuficiencia. Eso no es sentido del humor, eso es risa simiesca.

¿Usted conoce a mucha gente con la que funcione burlarse, faltarle al respeto, mentirle, y que luego se le hagan peticiones y acepte? ¿En serio?

Ni me quiero ni imaginar con qué clase de gente se relaciona usted, la verdad.

_(Si no entiende el chiste, es que USTED no tiene sentido del humor, y hay un problema en USTED, por supuesto.)_


----------



## pepita (5 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> En absoluto. Lo que sucede es que mi sentido del humor no está basado en chascarrillos, memes y sonrisitas de autosuficiencia. Eso no es sentido del humor, eso es risa simiesca.
> 
> ¿Usted conoce a mucha gente con la que funcione burlarse, faltarle al respeto, mentirle, y que luego se le hagan peticiones y acepte? ¿En serio?
> 
> ...



_*Ni me quiero ni imaginar con qué clase de gente se relaciona usted, la verdad.*_
No se preocupe, yo creo que la persona mas rara con la que me relaciono soy yo misma, apenas conozco frikis como yo


*Lo que sucede es que mi sentido del humor no está basado en chascarrillos, memes y sonrisitas de autosuficiencia. Eso no es sentido del humor, eso es risa simiesca.*
Una bromita sobre el sistema de votos me parece muy divertida, porque además en parte es autocrítica que es donde el sentido del humor mejor se expresa, en reirse de uno mismo y no de los demás


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Mi PASTOR, mi AMO y mi GUÍA INTELECTUAL. jajajaja
> Don quijote que a usted tb le doy thanks, yo creo que mas que a Kartal
> 
> *Mis decisiones son férreas y bien asentadas.. *No perdone, usted se deja influenciar por las criticas de alguien a quien usted considera tan poco valioso como un milenial, que protesta y ya usted lo erige en jefe y que no hace tal y cual por que se lo ha dicho el jefe



Se equivoca en su diagnóstico, posiblemente por conveniencia.

El Señor Patata es molesto porque no para nunca y siempre está boicoteando. Además miente mucho... 
... pero no es un problema insalvable.

El problema es que nadie le AFEA su actitud, ni nadie le critica por su boicot... y, claro, él se crece. El problema es que cuando alguien quiso ofrecer algo de orden... ustedes le criticaron.

El problema no es el ruido de Mr Patata... Sino SU silencio cuando él lo destrozaba todo.
El problema es que todos los demás le apoyan, o bien con su acción, o bien su pasividad.

Y más cosas... pero como sé que a usted los matices no le gustan, pues... ¿para qué insistir? Convénzase de lo que necesite convencerse.
Como ve... cuado digo que hago algo, lo hago. Y cuando digo que NO hago algo, no lo hago. Tráguese eso como más placer le provoque.

Váyase a ofenderse por una canción que ni siquiera tiene que ver con usted.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Una bromita sobre el sistema de votos me parece muy divertida, porque además en parte es autocrítica que es donde el sentido del humor mejor se expresa, en reirse de uno mismo y no de los demás




Mire, tengo aquí un sello de homologación que me he puesto:










Este sello de homologación *demuestra científicamente* que:

1. Tengo un sentido del humor magnífico.
2. Soy feliz, alegre y mi vida es un compendio de éxitos.
3. Actúo de buena voluntad y desinterasadamente.
4. Mi criterio es el más adecuado y el más inteligente.

Por lo cual, se concluye lo siguiente:
1. Usted no tiene sentido del humor y hay un problema en usted.
2. Es usted una amargada.
3. Es usted troll, troll, troll.
4. No tiene usted ni puta idea de nada.




Jo, jo, jo.


----------



## pepita (5 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Se equivoca en su diagnóstico, posiblemente por conveniencia.
> 
> El Señor Patata es molesto porque no para nunca y siempre está boicoteando. Además miente mucho...
> ... pero no es un problema insalvable.
> ...



*El problema es que cuando alguien quiso ofrecer algo de orden... ustedes le criticaron.*
¿pero quién le criticó? ¿Como que ustedes? ¿Se arroga usted la potestad de hablar por boca de todos? Se centró usted en una discusión con una persona con la que no se ponía de acuerdo , y que además le pidió perdón y olvidar rencillas, no es usted un buen cristiano como dice, estas disgresiones, por decir algo, deberían ir en otro hilo,


----------



## Kartal (5 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> *Mis decisiones son férreas y bien asentadas.. *No perdone, usted se deja influenciar por las criticas de alguien a quien usted considera tan poco valioso como un milenial, que protesta y ya usted lo erige en jefe y que no hace tal y cual por que se lo ha dicho el jefe



Y lo curioso es que ni siquiera he protestado, es más, le he animado varias veces a seguir con el censo, y si el problema realmente era yo le pedí perdón por lo que le hubiese molestado. Pero él ya había tomado la decisión "férrea y bien asentada" de dejarlo, y necesitaba una cabeza de turco para abandonar el proyecto echándole la culpa a otro.

Ahora resulta que la culpa es de todo el vecindario por no saber valorar su excelente trabajo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> *El problema es que cuando alguien quiso ofrecer algo de orden... ustedes le criticaron.*
> ¿pero quién le criticó? ¿Como que ustedes? ¿Se arroga usted la potestad de hablar por boca de todos? Se centró usted en una discusión con una persona con la que no se ponía de acuerdo , y que además le pidió perdón y olvidar rencillas, no es usted un buen cristiano como dice, estas disgresiones, por decir algo, deberían ir en otro hilo,



No soy cristiano.
Lo que no soy es un anticristiano, por muy de moda que esté.

Creo que usted ya no sabe bien qué decir. ¿Cristiano? ¿Me confunde con el futbolista?


Mi llorómetro va a estallar. Por favor, pare o tendré que mandarlo al taller de reparaciones.


Ji, ji, jí.
Miren... un emoticono con gafas: 
¡Qué expresividad tiene ahí to chulo! ¿Eh?


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Y lo curioso es que ni siquiera he protestado, es más, le he animado varias veces a seguir con el censo, y si el problema realmente era yo le pedí perdón por lo que le hubiese molestado. Pero él ya había tomado la decisión "férrea y bien asentada" de dejarlo, y necesitaba una cabeza de turco para abandonar el proyecto echándole la culpa a otro.
> 
> Ahora resulta que la culpa es de todo el vecindario por no saber valorar su excelente trabajo.



¿Animado?
No sé yo si tiene usted mucho futuro como animadora, o coach personal...
Ánimos, lo que es ánimos... pocos inspira.


Le daré un consejo gratis: cuando quiera algo de alguien.... sea amable con esa persona.
Al revés no funciona.

Besines.


----------



## pepita (5 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Mire, tengo aquí un sello de homologación que me he puesto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don_Quijote dijo:


> No soy cristiano.
> Lo que no soy es un anticristiano, por muy de moda que esté.
> 
> Creo que usted ya no sabe bien qué decir. ¿Cristiano? ¿Me confunde con el futbolista?
> ...



Ay Don Quijote es usted muy divertido y culto, pero le falta un poquito de sentido del hunor, me reitero

!Todo lo que me ha dicho!, sólo porque le digo que le falta un* poquito* de sentido del humor!


----------



## Kartal (5 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Le daré un consejo gratis: cuando quiera algo de alguien.... sea amable con esa persona.



Le daré yo otro: deje de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## pepita (5 Abr 2021)

yo no lo puedo evitar, estas discusiones me divierten, aunque sé que hacemos mal por el hilo donde estamos


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Le daré yo otro: deje de hacer el ridículo.



¡Anda! ¡Este es un hilo de _coaching_ ahora!
Mola... 

Cómo cambian las cosas, ¿eh?


----------



## Kartal (5 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> yo no lo puedo evitar, estas discusiones me divierten, aunque sé que hacemos mal por el hilo donde estamos



Un rato está bien, pero al final la gente se cansa de tanta tontería. Llevábamos una semana muy buena en el hilo hasta que ha aparecido el de siempre con ganas de bulla.

Por mi parte no le doy más coba, que siga citando cada comentario mío si quiere, ya se cansará...


----------



## Desmond Humes (5 Abr 2021)

Yo tengo las oculus quest 2 de Facebook y la verdad es que el proyecto de earth2 encajaría como pan y mantequilla. La oportunidad de visitar tus rinconcitos adquiridos por el mundo, customizarlos, mercadear, jugar en línea, socializar... en definitiva todo lo que ya se ofrece en la Oculus Store pero en un lugar común donde los usuarios tendrían mucha influencia.

Sería el totum revolotum definitivo, second life, ready player one, monopoly, sims, criptos, minecraft, Google earth, etc...
Pero algo tan ambicioso conlleva evidentemente grandes dificultades. Veremos si cuaja en algo.


----------



## Le Fanu (5 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Cómo no van a ir retrasados si vas a ver el team y siguen los mismos.
> 
> Han tenido un pelotazo de cientos de millones y en vez de contratar gente a mansalva con ese dinero, definir los departamentos, objetivos, vamos, hacer una empresa en condiciones, siguen con la mentalidad de una miniempresa, y charlando de mierdas en discord.
> 
> ...



Algunas cosas de estas se las echaron en cara a Nathaniel en Discord. Si no recuerdo mal, lo que contestó es que habían contratado a 14 desarrolladores para la web, pero que la mejora no se implementaría hasta la fase 2 (entiendo que con el estreno de esta segunda fase vendrá la nueva web supuestamente con todas las mejoras: esencia, EPL, notificaciones, market, actualizaciones del heatmap, etc.)

En cuanto a desarrolladores de 3D, Nathaniel también dijo que el video de los Easter Egg lo habían hecho básicamente él y Ferrán, de ahí que sea prácticamente el mismo bioma que ya había mostrado. Él incluyó todo el modelado (cordilleras, arboles, etc) y Ferrán metió lo huevos y los edificios creo recordar. Argumentaba que están en proceso de selección de más desarrolladores, pero que esto no es fácil, porque quieren gente muy experta con un perfil muy concreto y que eso lleva tiempo.

Yo sinceramente dudo mucho que ahora estén dedicando tiempo a modelar el mundo en 3D. Eso lleva mucho trabajo y necesita mucho personal. Y cuando digo mucho, es mucho. Eso es lo último que van a hacer. Mejor dicho, es lo último que van a presentar. Lo ideal sería que con los nuevos desarrolladores empezaran a trabajar en ello y que fueran mostrando previews de accidentes geográficos conocidos y lugares emblemáticos, a la vez que implementan las fases 2 y 3. Pero no lo veo. No creo que eso esté en su pipeline inmediato...


----------



## Kartal (5 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo tengo las oculus quest 2 de Facebook y la verdad es que el proyecto de earth2 encajaría como pan y mantequilla. La oportunidad de visitar tus rinconcitos adquiridos por el mundo, customizarlos, mercadear, jugar en línea, socializar... en definitiva todo lo que ya se ofrece en la Oculus Store pero en un lugar común donde los usuarios tendrían mucha influencia.
> 
> Sería el totum revolotum definitivo, second life, ready player one, monopoly, sims, criptos, minecraft, Google earth, etc...
> Pero algo tan ambicioso conlleva evidentemente grandes dificultades. Veremos si cuaja en algo.



Por supuesto, el potencial del proyecto en líneas generales sigue intacto a pesar de todo. Yo sigo dentro, no pienso hacer cashout a corto-medio plazo y ya iremos viendo por dónde tira la cosa. Pero las decisiones tomadas en las últimas semanas digamos que les ha quitado algo de credibilidad, como mínimo ha rebajado bastante las expectativas de muchos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Un rato está bien, pero al final la gente se cansa de tanta tontería. Llevábamos una semana muy buena en el hilo hasta que ha aparecido el de siempre con ganas de bulla.



Esto lo predije ayer.

Reflota los hilos, vuelve al insulto... y luego se queja de reflotes y de insultos.
Pobre ratoncillo asustado de sí mismo... en el fondo esa candidez es tierna. Es una forma de ingenuidad.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo sinceramente dudo mucho que ahora estén dedicando tiempo a modelar el mundo en 3D. Eso lleva mucho trabajo y necesita mucho personal. Y cuando digo mucho, es mucho. Eso es lo último que van a hacer. Mejor dicho, es lo último que van a presentar. Lo ideal sería que con los nuevos desarrolladores empezaran a trabajar en ello y que fueran mostrando previews de accidentes geográficos conocidos y lugares emblemáticos, a la vez que implementan las fases 2 y 3. Pero no lo veo. No creo que eso esté en su pipeline inmediato...



Ese es el problema. Es lo más importante, lo que más trabajo lleva, y lo que más se está dejando a un lado.

En nosequé entrevista dijeron que parte del modelaje era procesal, es decir... automático. Se toman imágenes de satélite y, en base ellas, se genera un modelo automático. Para cosas como el Sáhara, por ejemplo, eso puede valer... siempre y cuando un ingeniero de diseño le eche un vistazo de control después, claro.

Evidentemente hay muchas zonas particulares en el mundo que necesitan atención individualizada, que contienen detalles y características en las que debe intervenir un modelador humano y que no pueden hacerse procesalmente.

Qué porcentaje de modelo procesal y modelo "artesanal", por así decirlo, habrá en E2: NO SE SABE. Como todo lo que es importante en E2, no hay información.
Sólo hay información sobre AGREGADOS. Sobre la BASE del proyecto... no se sabe casi nada.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Por mi parte no le doy más coba, que siga citando cada comentario mío si quiere, ya se cansará...



Anda, mira... Es la vigésimoquinta vez que promete lo mismo...

A ver si esta vez es verdad, ¿vale?


----------



## Elbrujo (5 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Se usará el sistema proporcional mixto o el de los thanks y la antigüedad?



Jajaja no trata de eso


----------



## Kartal (5 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Algunas cosas de estas se las echaron en cara a Nathaniel en Discord. Si no recuerdo mal, lo que contestó es que habían contratado a 14 desarrolladores para la web, pero que la mejora no se implementaría hasta la fase 2 (entiendo que con el estreno de esta segunda fase vendrá la nueva web supuestamente con todas las mejoras: esencia, EPL, notificaciones, market, actualizaciones del heatmap, etc.)
> 
> En cuanto a desarrolladores de 3D, Nathaniel también dijo que el video de los Easter Egg lo habían hecho básicamente él y Ferrán, de ahí que sea prácticamente el mismo bioma que ya había mostrado. Él incluyó todo el modelado (cordilleras, arboles, etc) y Ferrán metió lo huevos y los edificios creo recordar. Argumentaba que están en proceso de selección de más desarrolladores, pero que esto no es fácil, porque quieren gente muy experta con un perfil muy concreto y que eso lleva tiempo.
> 
> Yo sinceramente dudo mucho que ahora estén dedicando tiempo a modelar el mundo en 3D. Eso lleva mucho trabajo y necesita mucho personal. Y cuando digo mucho, es mucho. Eso es lo último que van a hacer. Mejor dicho, es lo último que van a presentar. Lo ideal sería que con los nuevos desarrolladores empezaran a trabajar en ello y que fueran mostrando previews de accidentes geográficos conocidos y lugares emblemáticos, a la vez que implementan las fases 2 y 3. Pero no lo veo. No creo que eso esté en su pipeline inmediato...



Ojalá que con la Fase 2 en este mes ya arreglen todo eso, pero visto lo visto hasta ahora lo dudo bastante.

Muy mal en comunicación, y mira que con los medios que hay ahora sería muy fácil ir informando de esas cosillas. Por ejemplo, ahora con lo de la búsqueda esa la gente les está echando en cara que no hayan dicho nada desde el sábado: si la búsqueda ha finalizado ya, si ya hay ganadores, si van a haber más búsquedas... 

Dijeron que cuando terminara la búsqueda habrían noticias, pero como sea igual que con lo del nuevo stream, lo del nuevo país, lo del Essence... Mientras, los fanboys y los Mods les van sacando las castañas del fuego ante el bombardeo de preguntas en el Discord, pero a base de atacar y ridiculizar a todo el que pregunte algo.


----------



## LostSouls (5 Abr 2021)

Yo ando desconectado, aguantando mis propiedades y mirando de vez en cuando si se van revalorizando. Estos días he estado al tanto del vidrio y la búsqueda de huevos y me ha parecido de una paquedad acojonante. No voy a sacar la pasta ni nada pero esto se sostiene por la fe ciega de la fanboyada y el hold de los escépticos conservadores. 
Cada vez veo más claro que van a salto de mata y tirando cacahuetes lowcost a la parroquia para que no haya desbandada y encima sigan metiendo guita y haciendo más labor de innovación que el propio equipo como las megaciudades, etc etc. No saben lo que se han encontrado con esa aficcion tan entregada, ni se lo creen.


----------



## antoniussss (5 Abr 2021)

que tal lo de los huevitos? perdistéis el tiempo o alguien pilló algo?


----------



## talosweb (5 Abr 2021)

Jojojo, ya están aquí los NFTs...





__





Current Cards | E2 Trading Cards







www.e2tradingcards.com





Otra vez les pasan por la derecha


----------



## Le Fanu (5 Abr 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Jojojo, ya están aquí los NFTs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo esto no lo veo, porque básicamente lo puede crear "cualquiera". Diferente serán los NFT oficiales de los huevos de pascua. A eso sí le veo valor en un futuro si esto marcha.


----------



## talosweb (5 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo esto no lo veo, porque básicamente lo puede crear "cualquiera". Diferente serán los NFT oficiales de los huevos de pascua. A eso sí le veo valor en un futuro si esto marcha.



Coincido. 

Los oficiales, si llegan a salir, tendrán su boom. Y diría que no solo de los webos de Pascua. Pueden sacar cromos de casi cualquier cosa que se les ocurra... 

Pero lo que quería decir es que al igual que los market "extraoficiales", esto es otra muestra de algo que gente con muchos menos recursos (en principio y como suposición) ha sido capaz de poner en marcha en poco tiempo.

Tienen pasta para poner todo esto en marcha y además, les reportaría beneficios... no lo termino de entender.

Y espérate que alguien no saque una cripto de E2 pero fuera de E2... 

P.D Todo esto como añadido a todo lo que ya te tenemos identificado que falla (timeline inexistente, credibilidad bajo mínimos, desarrollo del propio juego para perfiles "jugones" y amantes del 3D..)


----------



## Le Fanu (5 Abr 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Y espérate que alguien no saque una cripto de E2 pero fuera de E2...



Pues no te lo vas a creer pero ya está en marcha una iniciativa parecida...

_Good morning everyone, we are happy to announce that we have created an Earth 2 Token. You can buy the Token at PancakeSwap and soon we will list it on Uniswap and also make it possible to stake at PancakeSwap.

The E2T will be used in our community here to send, receive and trade it. Also to have a currency in the digital Earth2 world for our purposes. 

Here is the contract adress to find it on PancakeSwap

To trade or send the token you need a wallet we use Metamask. 

If you have further questions please ask me._


Es de un grupo de Telegram perteneciente a una de las comunidades, Club2 se llaman. Tienen varios proyectos en Rwanda, Dominica y el Congo. En su discord tienen un canal dedicado a este asunto con algo más de información.


----------



## mulleixion (5 Abr 2021)

Los NFT es arte digital. Independientemente de quien lo cree. E2carss está creado por jjkings y e2happener . Tendrán el valor que la gente quiera darles. Está claro que sí la propia plataforma se lanza con nfts oficiales tendrán más valor por la pertenencia a Earth 2 y su relación directa. 

No obstante no es un obstáculo . Mismamente britishguy hacia capturas de los pixel arts de las zonas o de los logos de cada megaciudad y los vendía como tal y nadie podía impedírselo a pesar de ganarse una mala fama.


----------



## pepita (5 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues no te lo vas a creer pero ya está en marcha una iniciativa parecida...
> 
> _Good morning everyone, we are happy to announce that we have created an Earth 2 Token. You can buy the Token at PancakeSwap and soon we will list it on Uniswap and also make it possible to stake at PancakeSwap.
> 
> ...



Madre mía y los otros poniendo huevos


----------



## mulleixion (5 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues no te lo vas a creer pero ya está en marcha una iniciativa parecida...
> 
> _Good morning everyone, we are happy to announce that we have created an Earth 2 Token. You can buy the Token at PancakeSwap and soon we will list it on Uniswap and also make it possible to stake at PancakeSwap.
> 
> ...



Es de los mismos club 2 es el Discord inglés de jjking


----------



## mulleixion (5 Abr 2021)

Respecto al token yo no metería un centavo. Tened en cuenta que es como el token de McDonald's . Creado por un random user. 

Cualquiera puede crear un token / alt coin. No es algo que requiera ser un ingeniero de la NASA. 

Además que no tendrá ninguna utilidad con respecto al juego si el propio Earth 2 desarrolla su propia crypto. Vamos, que sería la ruina para ese token como 938393383939 proyectos de cryptos activos en binance


----------



## mulleixion (5 Abr 2021)

Cómo crear una Criptomoneda con tu propia Blockchain sin ser un experto


Tutorial sobre como crear una criptomoneda y minarla, con su própio monedero y un nodo en un VPS, sin saber programar nada, desde 0.




www.comprarbitcoins.org





Para que creéis VBcoin


----------



## talosweb (5 Abr 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Los NFT es arte digital. Independientemente de quien lo cree. E2carss está creado por jjkings y e2happener . Tendrán el valor que la gente quiera darles. Está claro que sí la propia plataforma se lanza con nfts oficiales tendrán más valor por la pertenencia a Earth 2 y su relación directa.
> 
> No obstante no es un obstáculo . Mismamente britishguy hacia capturas de los pixel arts de las zonas o de los logos de cada megaciudad y los vendía como tal y nadie podía impedírselo a pesar de ganarse una mala fama.



Bueno, un Non Fungible Token no tiene por qué ser arte ni mucho menos.... 
Hoy en día de los mas populares son los cromos de fútbol de toda la vida. Esos que los de mi generación coleccionabamos. Pagabas 5 pelas por un sobre con 4 o 5 cromos hasta completar el álbum. Bueno, realmente no han dejado de existir los cromos de fútbol, pero ahora se lleva el digitalizar todo. 

Otro ejemplo es el de los Twits de personajes famosos. Ya dirás que tiene de arte el tener no sé que twit de no sé qué fulano.

Pero sí, estoy de acuerdo en que las cosas tienen el PRECIO que alguien esté dispuesto a pagar por ello. Otra cosa es el VALOR


----------



## talosweb (5 Abr 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Respecto al token yo no metería un centavo. Tened en cuenta que es como el token de McDonald's . Creado por un random user.
> 
> Cualquiera puede crear un token / alt coin. No es algo que requiera ser un ingeniero de la NASA.
> 
> Además que no tendrá ninguna utilidad con respecto al juego si el propio Earth 2 desarrolla su propia crypto. Vamos, que sería la ruina para ese token como 938393383939 proyectos de cryptos activos en binance



Es exactamente el mismo caso que los NFT de los que hemos hablado antes... PRECIO, alcanzará el que quieran darle. VALOR...

Y ojo, que la.utilidad y el precio es algo que no tiene por qué ir unido. Puedes informarte sobre $DOGE por ejemplo...

En mi opinión, Decentreland y $MANA es el camino que deberían llevar E2 con su esencia y lo antes posible


----------



## talosweb (5 Abr 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Cómo crear una Criptomoneda con tu propia Blockchain sin ser un experto
> 
> 
> Tutorial sobre como crear una criptomoneda y minarla, con su própio monedero y un nodo en un VPS, sin saber programar nada, desde 0.
> ...



En VB seguimos usando Fiat, tal que así





Eso, y un apretón de manos


----------



## Srlobo23 (5 Abr 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> He creado una encuesta para ver el interes de los earthnianos



Cuidao con las encuestas, que las carga el diablo!


----------



## Srlobo23 (5 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Le falta un poquito de sentido del humor



Eso ya se lo dije yo, igual lo tiene, pero los millenials no llegamos a un nivel mínimo en el que podamos entenderlo. Yo, particularmente, aún estoy buscando alguien que lo entienda. No desisto de ello...


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Eso ya se lo dije yo, igual lo tiene, pero los millenials no llegamos a un nivel mínimo en el que podamos entenderlo. Yo, particularmente, aún estoy buscando alguien que lo entienda. No desisto de ello...



Los milenial no tienen sentido del humor porque para ellos la risa es un arma arrojadiza.
En la mayor parte de los casos, cuando un milenial se ríe, es para mostrar desdén y desprecio, no con motivo de alguna idea ingeniosa.

Lo han edulcorado todo, plastificado, industrializado... incluso el amor. Antes se escribían cartas de amor, ahora se escriben Whatsapp.
El arte antes era arte, y ahora el arte es entretenimiento y el entretenimiento arte.
Las relaciones humanas se han vuelto opacas porque nadie se enfrenta a ellas cara a cara. Si alguien no gusta, no hay que tener el arrojo de decírselo a la cara, como antes. Ahora basta con bloquearle. Es la era milenial. La era de las caretas, los avatares, la deshonestidad y la desconexión.
Nunca se han tomado más antidepresivos que ahora.

Los milenial han convertido el debate en discusión y la discusión en barbarie: comparad programas políticos de televisión de antes de la llegada de los milenial. Programas como La clave. La gente respetaba el turno de palabra.

Antes de los milenial sólo había dos canales de televisión, pero eran buenos.
Ahora hay cincuentamil. Todos malos.

Y sí, desde luego el humor también lo han degradado y convertido en una cosa así como de Club de la Comedia, en donde se ve a montones de chicas en el público riéndose: no porque el cómico sea gracioso, sino porque ellas sienten que están en el teatro en un acto cultural, lo que les da caché. Puro postureo.

Antes a las chicas les gustaban los chicos que las hacían reir. Ahora sólo dicen que les gustan, pero la realidad es que lo que quieren decir es que están dispuestas a reirle las gracias más anormales al hombre que, de antemano, han decidido que les gusta.

La ironía tampoco parece ser el fuerte de los milenial, ya que basta con ser irónicamente irónico (ironía de doble ciclo), para que les entre el vértigo y se ofendan. Ellos sólo entienden la ironía en su forma más simple y evidente. Lo mismo sucede con el sarcasmo. Sólo conocen el sarcasmo en forma de escupitajo.

Las comedias escritas en los años 70 y 80 se consideran clásicos del cine español.
Las comedias de hoy en día se consideran propaganda política.

Antes de los milenials, las películas de superhéroes eran películas para niños.
Ahora, con los milenials, las películas de superhéroes son un género adulto.

Sí, los milenials, con su tecnohumanidad bárbara han afeado este mundo. Sí, los milenial son seres blanditos e inanes. Sí, los milenials son unos lloricas que tienen el mismo humorismo que una sandalia. Seguro que más de uno se ha dado cuenta.


----------



## pepita (5 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Los milenial no tienen sentido del humor porque para ellos la risa es un arma arrojadiza.
> En la mayor parte de los casos, cuando un milenial se ríe, es para mostrar desdén y desprecio, no con motivo de alguna idea ingeniosa.
> 
> Lo han edulcorado todo, plastificado, industrializado... incluso el amor. Antes se escribían cartas de amor, ahora se escriben Whatsapp.
> ...



Madre mía, pues que pena de personas, no sé con que clase de gente se relaciona usted , no quiero ni imaginármelo


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Madre mía, pues que pena de personas, no sé con que clase de gente se relaciona usted , no quiero ni imaginármelo



En su caso, lo que es preocupante es como imita usted todos esos comportamientos aberrantes, ya que por edad no le corresponden.
Quizá haya alguna ergástula recóndita en su alma en donde se pugna por usar ese método para sentirse más joven. De ser así, supongo que el yo dentro de su yo debe sufrir mucho. Para algunas mujeres es duro, me consta.

Una pena. Es un síntoma de madurez abrazar la propia edad...


Se lo digo con humorismo fetén, ¿eh?

Je, je, je.


----------



## pepita (5 Abr 2021)

Gracias Don Quijote, sé que es altruista y empático y me lo dice por mi bien, lo tomaré en consideración, prometo no ponerme botox, no teñirme las canas y alejarme en lo posible de pensamientos juveniles, me limitaré a pensar que todo tiempo pasado fue mejor e intentaré tener nietos cuanto antes para dedicarme a lo que me corresponde, hacer pucheros de lentejas


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Gracias Don Quijote, sé que es altruista y empático y me lo dice por mi bien,



Eso no es cierto en absoluto.



pepita dijo:


> lo tomaré en consideración, prometo no ponerme botox, no teñirme las canas y alejarme en lo posible de pensamientos juveniles, me limitaré a pensar que todo tiempo pasado fue mejor e intentaré tener nietos cuanto antes para dedicarme a lo que me corresponde, hacer pucheros de lentejas



Imitar a los niñatos no la hace más joven. La hace más ridícula.
Haga con su vida lo que quiera.


----------



## pepita (5 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Eso no es cierto en absoluto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vaya, entonces no seguiré sus consejos, leí no sé qué de empatía, 

Ridícula a los ojos de ? me importaba de joven un pito los ojos de los demás, imagínese ahora


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> vaya, entonces no seguiré sus consejos, leí no sé qué de empatía,



No se confunda conmigo. Yo no siento ninguna empatía hacia usted.


----------



## pepita (5 Abr 2021)

No me confundo, sigo sus peroratas sobre la empatía, el honor y blablabla


----------



## Srlobo23 (5 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Los milenial no tienen sentido del humor porque para ellos la risa es un arma arrojadiza.
> En la mayor parte de los casos, cuando un milenial se ríe, es para mostrar desdén y desprecio, no con motivo de alguna idea ingeniosa.
> 
> Lo han edulcorado todo, plastificado, industrializado... incluso el amor. Antes se escribían cartas de amor, ahora se escriben Whatsapp.
> ...



Le agradezco el tiempo invertido en su respuesta, no puedo menos! Le confirmo (pese a su casi seguro desinterés), que he PERDIDO mi tiempo leyéndola. 

Buenas noches.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No me confundo, sigo sus peroratas sobre la empatía, el honor y blablabla



Eso es mentira.

Lo que usted sigue son los hilos milenial, para intervenir en plan milenial.
Lo que usted sigue son los comentarios milenial, para darle corriendo su thanx al Dios Buenrollo.

Yo, para usted, soy un animal extraño y temible, y a mí me parece perfectamte justo y lógico que así sea.
Me consta de que no entiende nada de mis "peroratas", como usted las llama.


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Le agradezco el tiempo invertido en su respuesta, no puedo menos! Le confirmo (pese a su casi seguro desinterés), que he PERDIDO mi tiempo leyéndola.
> 
> Buenas noches.



Créame. Algo siempre queda tras la máscara de autosuficiencia.... algo siempre traspasa la barrera y hace diana.
Siempre.


----------



## pepita (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Eso es mentira.
> 
> Lo que usted sigue son los hilos milenial, para intervenir en plan milenial.
> Lo que usted sigue son los comentarios milenial, para darle corriendo su thanx al Dios Buenrollo.
> ...



Como voy a entender nada si soy una mujer y encima mayor, terrible, lo peor de lo peor, sólo me falta ser negra, y no sé yo me veo cetrina, seguro que tengo algún gen por ahí


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Como voy a entender nada si soy una mujer y encima mayor, terrible, lo peor de lo peor, sólo me falta ser negra, y no sé yo me veo cetrina, seguro que tengo algún gen por ahí



Créame, no tiene nada que ver.
Conozco muchas mujeres jóvenes más sagaces y astutas que usted.


----------



## pepita (6 Abr 2021)

perdón


----------



## Kartal (6 Abr 2021)

Y las que quedan...

Cuando lleguemos a la página 1000 pásate de nuevo a saludar y ver cómo va el tema, igual te llevas una sorpresa.


----------



## Kartal (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Créame, no tiene nada que ver.
> Conozco muchas mujeres jóvenes más sagaces y astutas que usted.



Las únicas mujeres que usted conoce le cobran 100 euros la hora por aguantar su presencia.


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Las únicas mujeres que usted conoce le cobran 100 euros la hora por aguantar su presencia.



Vaya. Otra vez el propósito de ignorarme ha fallado...
Es usted todo integridad, ¿eh , Señor Tartacán?


----------



## Kartal (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Vaya. Otra vez el propósito de ignorarme ha fallado...
> Es usted todo integridad, ¿eh , Señor Tartacán?



Váyase a tocar cancioncitas, que ya ha hecho usted bastante el ridículo por hoy.


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Créame. Algo siempre queda tras la máscara de autosuficiencia.... algo siempre traspasa la barrera y hace diana.
> Siempre.



Siempre! No lo dude...

Antes ha mencionado entre otras cosas, que el cine de comedia de los años 70-80 era sagaz, astuto, inteligente. Seguro que ha debido ver usted la película Don Erre Que Erre, gran título de la comedia española! Estará usted conmigo, no?
Aunque lo dudo, porque a todo lo que le dicen en plan positivo lo niega, en plan negativo lo niega, cualquier apreciación/crítica que le hacen, lo niega, y por ende, deduzco que cualquier posibilidad en estar de acuerdo con un millenial...


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Es como una máquina de multiplicar dinero.
Metes 5 y sacas 5000. Funciona para todo el mundo. Garantizado.


----------



## pepita (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Siempre! No lo dude...
> 
> Antes ha mencionado entre otras cosas, que el cine de comedia de los años 70-80 era sagaz, astuto, inteligente. Seguro que ha debido ver usted la película Don Erre Que Erre, gran título de la comedia española! Estará usted conmigo, no?
> Aunque lo dudo, porque a todo lo que le dicen en plan positivo lo niega, en plan negativo lo niega, cualquier apreciación/crítica que le hacen, lo niega, y por ende, deduzco que cualquier posibilidad en estar de acuerdo con un millenial...



Podemos hacer un cineforum sobre Fernando Esteso y Pajares lo mas visto en la época


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Váyase a tocar cancioncitas, que ya ha hecho usted bastante el ridículo por hoy.



Ahí ahí, aportando buen rollo. El llorómetro ya está otra vez con la alarma a toda máquina. Los vecinos se van a quejar. Deje de llorar que se está retratando. Lol. Yo feliz, ergo usted infeliz.
Emoticono, equisdé. Muñecote gif. Jajaja. Trol, trol, gñé.


----------



## pepita (6 Abr 2021)

Hasta se me ha bloqueado el pc y he tenido que reiniciar jajaja, o mejor jojojo


----------



## Kartal (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Siempre! No lo dude...
> 
> Antes ha mencionado entre otras cosas, que el cine de comedia de los años 70-80 era sagaz, astuto, inteligente. Seguro que ha debido ver usted la película Don Erre Que Erre, gran título de la comedia española! Estará usted conmigo, no?
> Aunque lo dudo, porque a todo lo que le dicen en plan positivo lo niega, en plan negativo lo niega, cualquier apreciación/crítica que le hacen, lo niega, y por ende, deduzco que cualquier posibilidad en estar de acuerdo con un millenial...



Vamos, que es básicamente lo que siempre se ha llamado* 'un amargao de la vida'*. Celebro no ser el único que lo piensa.


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Siempre! No lo dude...
> 
> Antes ha mencionado entre otras cosas, que el cine de comedia de los años 70-80 era sagaz, astuto, inteligente. Seguro que ha debido ver usted la película Don Erre Que Erre, gran título de la comedia española! Estará usted conmigo, no?
> Aunque lo dudo, porque a todo lo que le dicen en plan positivo lo niega, en plan negativo lo niega, cualquier apreciación/crítica que le hacen, lo niega, y por ende, deduzco que cualquier posibilidad en estar de acuerdo con un millenial...



Eso es falso.
Las críticas bien fundamentadas me parecen magníficas... por desgracia casi nadie se las curra hoy en día.
La mayoría prefieren pederse antes que articular una respuesta con enjundia. Conformismo, supongo.

El cine de comedia de los 70 y 80 no sé si era inteligente o no. Sé que era cómico... y no pretendidamente cómico. Espero que sea capaz de apreciar el matiz. No le veo yo muy amigo de los matices.


----------



## pepita (6 Abr 2021)

muy mal, eso denota que quiere usted parecer mas joven de lo que es, los mayores debemos limitarnos a recordar que tiempos pasados siempre fueron mucho mejores


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Vamos, que es básicamente lo que siempre se ha llamado* 'un amargao de la vida'*. Celebro no ser el único que lo piensa.



Empiezo a notar como cierta inclinación _whiteknightesca_ en usted... Pretende salvar el honor de una damisela en apuros, ¿eh? ¿Quizá con la esperanza de que se lo agradezca con amor y sexo, ¿eh?

Ingenuo... ¿No aprendió nada del profesor Neira?
No sabrá ni quién es. Este sólo conoce Netflix.


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> muy mal, eso denota que quiere usted parecer mas joven de lo que es, los mayores debemos limitarnos a recoirdar que ytiempos pasados siempre dueron mucho mejores



No creo que los mayores tengan que limitarse.
Y menos aún creo que los mayores tengan que limitarse a comportarse como críos.

Cree usted unas cosas muy extrañas... supongo que de ahí su confusión.


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Vamos, que es básicamente lo que siempre se ha llamado* 'un amargao de la vida'*. Celebro no ser el único que lo piensa.



Señor Kartal, recuerde usted que... Ejem, perdona! Entre millenials nos podemos tutear. 

No pongas entre mis líneas cosas que no he dicho, no vaya a ser que al hablar tú en voz de todos, y yo, no negando tu afirmación, esté de acuerdo contigo y estemos confabulados desde antes de que este foro nos pusiera en contacto. 

Sabes que me acabas de poner en un compromiso, porqué aquí no hay termino medio, o conmigo (raro es el caso) o contra mí! A ver qué hago yo ahora...


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Podemos hacer un cineforum sobre Fernando Esteso y Pajares lo mas visto en la época



Estaría bien, pero ya sabe que éste no es el sitio, jeje! Digo... Jaja!


----------



## pepita (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No creo que los mayores tengan que limitarse.
> Y menos aún creo que los mayores tengan que limitarse a comportarse como críos.
> 
> Cree usted unas cosas muy extrañas... supongo que de ahí su confusión.



mas extraño es que hable usted de damiselas, cuando sabe que soy una señora muy mayor y que a kartal le hago lentejas


----------



## Kartal (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Empiezo a notar como cierta inclinación _whiteknightesca_ en usted... Pretende salvar el honor de una damisela en apuros, ¿eh? ¿Quizá con la esperanza de que se lo agradezca con amor y sexo, ¿eh?
> 
> Ingenuo... ¿No aprendió nada del profesor Neira?
> No sabrá ni quién es. Este sólo conoce Netflix.



Deberías dejarte de tanta filosofía paco y presentarte a las elecciones de Villa Burbuja. Con la cantidad de amor y bondad que desprenden tus palabras seguro que arrasas y cumplirás muy pronto tu sueño de ser alcalde.


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> muy mal, eso denota que quiere usted parecer mas joven de lo que es, los mayores debemos limitarnos a recordar que tiempos pasados siempre fueron mucho mejores



Igual es por prescripción médica y no por una cuestión de edad... Como posibilidad, ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Señor Kartal, recuerde usted que... Ejem, perdona! Entre millenials nos podemos tutear.



Sí, es otro de los méritos milenial. Han conseguido que un tratamiento respetuoso, sea irrespetuoso.
Hoy en día comportarse con educación se considera de mala educación. Por otro lado, confortarse irrespetuosamente se considera un síntoma de autenticidad y sinceridad.

Luego dos discuten en la cola del supermercado, y uno le dice al otro: "Usted es un hijo puta por colarse".

Ya nada tiene tanto sentido como antes.


----------



## Kartal (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Señor Kartal, recuerde usted que... Ejem, perdona! Entre millenials nos podemos tutear.
> 
> No pongas entre mis líneas cosas que no he dicho, no vaya a ser que al hablar tú en voz de todos, y yo, no negando tu afirmación, esté de acuerdo contigo y estemos confabulados desde antes de que este foro nos pusiera en contacto.
> 
> Sabes que me acabas de poner en un compromiso, porqué aquí no hay termino medio, o conmigo (raro es el caso) o contra mí! A ver qué hago yo ahora...



Este comentario es una auténtica obra de arte. Incluso cómica diría yo. Lástima que no todos podrán apreciar los sutiles matices.


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Deberías dejarte de tanta filosofía paco y presentarte a las elecciones de Villa Burbuja. Con la cantidad de amor y bondad que desprenden tus palabras seguro que arrasas y cumplirás muy pronto tu sueño de ser alcalde.



¿No será al revés? ¿No debería usted dejarse de Villas y leer más filosofía?


1. No sé que es eso de Villa Burbuja. Yo sólo conozco Villa Kartal.
2. No puede haber elecciones sin censo. Hasta que el jefe Kartal no haga un censo, no habrá elecciones.
3. Yo no siento ningún amor hacia usted ni pretendo ejercer la bondad.
4. Yo no tengo ningún sueño de ser alcalde de nada.


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Este comentario es una auténtica obra de arte. Incluso cómica diría yo. Lástima que no todos podrán apreciar los sutiles matices.



No es verdad... es sólo que usted siempre anda buscando al arrumaco de la manada, como buen milenial.


----------



## pepita (6 Abr 2021)

bueno pero esta pelea por qué era, con el alzheimer se me va el santo al cielo


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> bueno pero esta pelea por qué era, con el alzheimer se me va el santo al cielo



¿Qué pelea?


----------



## pepita (6 Abr 2021)

no sé , no me acuerdo, y si no me acuerdo no pasó


----------



## Kartal (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> 4. Yo no tengo ningún sueño de ser alcalde de nada.



Pues presentarte a alcalde fue lo primero que hiciste al llegar al hilo de Villa Burbuja. Eso y ponerte a despotricar de todo. En lo segundo la cosa no ha cambiado demasiado por lo visto.


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Eso es falso. [/QUOTE
> 
> En su primera frase da la razón a mis fundamentos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues presentarte a alcalde fue lo primero que hiciste al llegar al hilo de Villa Burbuja. Eso y ponerte a despotricar de todo. En lo segundo la cosa no ha cambiado demasiado por lo visto.



¿Te funcionó las últimas 155 veces que lo intentaste?
No. Sigues detrás de mí, oliendo mis pedos.

Conclusión: te gusta el olor.


----------



## Kartal (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Te funcionó las últimas 155 veces que lo intentaste?
> No. Sigues detrás de mí, oliendo mis pedos.
> 
> Conclusión: te gusta el olor.



¿Qué horas son? Manzanas traigo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

*ANUNCIO:*

*REGALO 20 tiles en Villa Kartal A PRECIO DE SALDO A AQUEL QUE ME HAGA UN RECOPILATORIO DE TODAS LAS VECES QUE KARTAL HA PROMETIDO IGNORARME, DEJARME PAZ Y DEJAR DE ESTAR TODO EL DÍA MALMETIENDO*

_(Son unas cuantas.... aviso)._


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> no sé , no me acuerdo, y si no me acuerdo no pasó



Pensaba que era usted capaz de seguir mis "peroratas".
Como ve... no es así.

Usted, como cabra, tira al monte.


----------



## pepita (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pensaba que era usted capaz de seguir mis "peroratas".
> Como ve... no es así.
> 
> Usted, como cabra, tira al monte.



¿qué peroratas?


----------



## Kartal (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> *ANUNCIO:
> 
> REGALO 20 tiles en Villa Kartal A PRECIO DE SALDO A AQUEL QUE ME HAGA UN RECOPILATORIO DE TODAS LAS VECES QUE KARTAL HA PROMETIDO IGNORARME, DEJARME PAZ Y DEJAR DE ESTAR TODO EL DÍA MALMETIENDO*
> 
> _(Son unas cuantas.... aviso)._



No hace falta que grite, Señor Alcalde. Seremos millennials pero no sordos.

Intente tranquilizarse y tómese la pastillita de antes de dormir.


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿qué peroratas?



¿Su sentido del humor ahora pasa de ser imitar a los milenial a imitarme a mí?
Bravo...


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sí, es otro de los méritos milenial. Han conseguido que un tratamiento respetuoso, sea irrespetuoso.
> Hoy en día comportarse con educación se considera de mala educación. Por otro lado, confortarse irrespetuosamente se considera un síntoma de autenticidad y sinceridad.



Esto es su opinión o lo suelta como si fuera una verdad absoluta? 

No sé en qué mundo debe vivir pero eso que indica depende de la educación y sentido común de cada uno. No sé con qué tipo de gente se topará usted en su día a día. En mi caso, conozco gente que me dobla en edad muy mal educada y que se cree por encima de todo sólo por el echo de tener más edad, pero eso no me hace capaz de decir que todos los jubilados o en edad de ello son unos maleducados y se aprovechan de su edad para gestionar algún problema de su vida cotidiana. 

Ayer, sin ir más lejos, estaba tomando algo en un bar con la familia y una joven universitaria tras estar un rato "enredando con mi crío (de 4 años), a la hora de despedirnos se dirigió a mi pareja "de usted" sólo para hacerle saber lo majo que le había parecido éste. 

Pienso que tiende a generalizar demasiado y no estoy de acuerdo en ello! Pero usted siga en sus trece, está claro que mi opinión (de millenial) no le suscita el más mínimo iinterés.Con esa actitud de supremacía hace usted complicado el poder interactuar, no le veo bajar la guardia en ningún momento, tiene usted muy bien definido su rol, le aplaudo por ello, pero de un poco de juego, de lo contrario, es perder el tiempo, me temo!


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> No hace falta que grite, Señor Alcalde. Seremos millennials pero no sordos.
> 
> Intente tranquilizarse y tómese la pastillita de antes de dormir.



Punto, set y partido. El chiste de la pastillita... que ya ha usado como 5 o 6 veces. Qué poca vergüenza. Con qué poco se conforma usted...
Necesito trolls de más nivel que me den vidilla... Estos van a sota, caballo, rey.


----------



## Kartal (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Esto es su opinión o lo suelta como si fuera una verdad absoluta?
> 
> No sé en qué mundo debe vivir pero eso que indica depende de la educación y sentido común de cada uno. No sé con qué tipo de gente se topará usted en su día a día. En mi caso, conozco gente que me dobla en edad muy mal educada y que se cree por encima de todo sólo por el echo de tener más edad, pero eso no me hace capaz de decir que todos los jubilados o en edad de ello son unos maleducados y se aprovechan de su edad para gestionar algún problema de su vida cotidiana.
> 
> ...



Me duelen las manos de aplaudir, has dado en el clavo.


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No es verdad...



... ángel de amor, que en este apartado hilo del foro, al abrazo del más puro estilo millenial, se discute mejor?


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Esto es su opinión o lo suelta como si fuera una verdad absoluta?



Si lo desea, podemos hablar de los límites entre opiniones y verdades, así como de la diferencia entre verdades relativas y verdades absolutas. Podemos intertar discernir la diferencia entre un acercamiento aristotélico y un acercamiento kantiano a la realidad del mundo... pero todo es es muuuuuuuuuuuuuuu pesado, y muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy aburrido, y muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy perorástico, y muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy trolltrollgñé.

Por ello debo declinar su invitación a tan interesante debate. Son las neonormas da la nueva normalidad. Sólo buen rollo y amor y emoticoños.





Srlobo23 dijo:


> No sé en qué mundo debe vivir



Pues si no sabe eso... la comunicación será complicada. Yo sí sé en qué mundo vive usted.





Srlobo23 dijo:


> No sé con qué tipo de gente se topará usted en su día a día.



¿Acaso necesita saberlo para articular una opinión/verdad?
Yo no necesito saber cómo es su círculo social para describir cómo se comporta usted en el foro.




Srlobo23 dijo:


> En mi caso, *conozco gente *que me dobla en edad muy mal educada y que se cree por encima de todo sólo por el echo de tener más edad, pero eso no me hace capaz de decir que todos los jubilados o en edad de ello son unos maleducados y se aprovechan de su edad para gestionar algún problema de su vida cotidiana.



Y yo conozco a esa gente y también conozco a gente que es un ejemplo de todo lo contrario.
¿Qué hacemos ahora con los "yo conozco"? ¿Lo damos como opiniones o como verdades?



Srlobo23 dijo:


> Ayer, sin ir más lejos, estaba tomando algo en un bar con la familia y una joven universitaria tras estar un rato "enredando con mi crío (de 4 años), a la hora de despedirnos se dirigió a mi pareja "de usted" sólo para hacerle saber lo majo que le había parecido éste.



Yo el otro día me compré una botella de vino de siete euros que me supo a gloria.




Srlobo23 dijo:


> Pienso que tiende a generalizar demasiado y no estoy de acuerdo en ello! Pero usted siga en sus trece, está claro que mi opinión (de millenial) no le suscita el más mínimo iinterés.Con esa actitud de supremacía hace usted complicado el poder interactuar, no le veo bajar la guardia en ningún momento, tiene usted muy bien definido su rol, le aplaudo por ello, pero de un poco de juego, de lo contrario, es perder el tiempo, me temo!



Pienso que tiende usted a particularizar demasiado. Siempre hablando de nosequién que usted conoce, su prima, su vecina, su loquesea. Son todos casos que usted conoce, y son incontrastables.
¿No sabe formular opiniones/verdades en clave general?

No olvide que el el lenguaje es nominalizador por definición. Si se dice "los chinos comen arroz", no se dice nada falso aunque haya un chino que no coma arroz y que, además, fíjese, es el chino que conoce usted...


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> ... ángel de amor, que en este apartado hilo del foro, al abrazo del más puro estilo millenial, se discute mejor?



¿Y luego espera que responda en serio?
Si es que... no tienen aguante ustedes. Ni tres mensajes en serio sobre cualquier tema aguantan... 
Si no se lanzan a los chascarrillos, no saben qué se PUEDE llegar a decir...


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Me duelen las manos de aplaudir, has dado en el clavo.



Eso es mentira. Le duele sólo una mano. No las dos.
Y no es de aplaudir... aunque sí de darle al clavo.


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si lo desea, podemos hablar de los límites entre opiniones y verdades, así como de la diferencia entre verdades relativas y verdades absolutas. Podemos intertar discernir la diferencia entre un acercamiento aristotélico y un acercamiento kantiano a la realidad del mundo... pero todo es es muuuuuuuuuuuuuuu pesado, y muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy aburrido, y muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy perorástico, y muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy trolltrollgñé.
> 
> Por ello debo declinar su invitación a tan interesante debate. Son las neonormas da la nueva normalidad. Sólo buen rollo y amor y emoticoños.
> 
> ...



Le contestaré igual que usted a mis preguntas... Como dijo Albert Rivera en el debate a 4 para las elecciones generales, lo oye?? Es el silencio...


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Le contestaré igual que usted a mis preguntas... Como dijo Albert Rivera en el debate a 4 para las elecciones generales, lo oye?? Es el silencio...



Sí, el silencio es lo que dicen los que no tienen nada que decir.


----------



## pepita (6 Abr 2021)

Pobre nuevo, el que ha venido a preguntar.
No sé si vamos a conseguir llegar a muchos acuerdos en VB
Nos va a caer bronca de los foreros serios y con razón


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Eso es mentira. Le duele sólo una mano. No las dos.
> Y no es de aplaudir... aunque sí de darle al clavo.



Eso es mentira, eso es falso, no es verdad... Comienza usted sus intervenciones de una forma muy amigable, así, en su línea, supongo...


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Y luego espera que responda en serio?



Con lo inteligente que parece, de verdad me hace esa pregunta? No espero nada de usted... Debería haberse dado cuenta antes!


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sí, el silencio es lo que dicen los que no tienen nada que decir.



En mi caso, ni tiempo (por las horas que son), ni ganas (por las horas que son y por su actitud).


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Eso es mentira, eso es falso, no es verdad... Comienza usted sus intervenciones de una forma muy amigable, así, en su línea, supongo...



Yo no soy amigable.
Sinceramente, la cantidad de presupuestos a los que se aferran, parece no tener fin.

Yo no necesito ENCAJAR, ni GUSTAR, ni CAER BIEN, ni ser AMIGABLE.

No quiero caerle bien a nadie a quien le moleste la filosofía.
No quiero caerle bien a nadie que le entra el vértigo al segundo esdrújulo.
No quiero caerle bien a nadie que se expresa con emoticoños.
No quiero caerle bien a nadie que confunde la burla con el humor.
No quiero caerle bien a nadie que confunde la autosuficiencia con la razón.

Ni lo deseo, ni lo necesito, ni lo busco.

De hecho... si OCURRIERA, me preocuparía, pues sería una señal de hay algo mal en mí.


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Con lo inteligente que parece, de verdad me hace esa pregunta? No espero nada de usted... Debería haberse dado cuenta antes!



Sí lo hace. Por lo pronto, espera que responda sus preguntas por obligación... Aquí la prueba, está en esta misma página:



Srlobo23 dijo:


> Le contestaré igual que usted a mis preguntas...


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> En mi caso, ni tiempo (por las horas que son), ni ganas (por las horas que son y por su actitud).



Échele la culpa al tiempo o a las ganas... estoy bastante convencido de que es una cuestión de capacidad, no de tiempo, ni de ganas.
Sinceramente, me sorprendería bastante el verle responder algo más allá del "usted feo yo guapo".


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo no soy amigable.
> Sinceramente, la cantidad de presupuestos a los que se aferran, parece no tener fin.



Como busca usted la ironía dentro de la ironía, y a veces se debe olvidar que habla usted con un simple millenial, no ha debido captar la ironía simplona en mi mensaje y vuelve usted a copiar un mensaje que debe tener por defecto en su BBDD de mensajes predefinidos, donde se describe cómo es. Descuide que ya lo había leído anteriormente...


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Como busca usted la ironía dentro de la ironía, y a veces se debe olvidar que habla usted con un simple millenial, no ha debido captar la ironía simplona en mi mensaje y vuelve usted a copiar un mensaje que debe tener por defecto en su BBDD de mensajes predefinidos, donde se describe cómo es. Descuide que ya lo había leído anteriormente...



¿Qué ironía?


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sí lo hace. Por lo pronto, espera que responda sus preguntas por obligación... Aquí la prueba, esta en esta misma página:



Se equivoca conmigo (de nuevo), no espero que me responda por obligación, sino por educación. Tanto que alardea usted de la falta de la misma en mi generación...


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Qué ironía?



Ninguna, ninguna... Soy un millenial!


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Se equivoca conmigo (de nuevo), no espero que me responda por obligación, sino por educación. Tanto que alardea usted de la falta de la misma en mi generación...



Según el catecismo milenial, y mi llorómetro: esto es un lloro en toda regla. ¿No?

"No me han respondido buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa".

Por lo tanto, según sus mismas reglas dialéticas: yo tengo la razón en todo y soy feliz y usted es troll gñé amargado pastillita personaje.

Lo siento. Más suerte la próxima vez y no se olvide de inflar el papo bien gordote, que eso da mucha personalidad.


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Ninguna, ninguna... Soy un millenial!



De acuerdo en ambas cosas.
La ironía es un recurso más difícil que simplemente creerse ingenioso. Y sí, es usted un milenial. Me alegro que tenga arraigada esa conciencia de clase.


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sinceramente, me sorprendería bastante el verle responder algo más allá del "usted feo yo guapo".



Diría que hasta el momento pocas respuestas habrá tenido usted mías en ese plan, sin embargo, no le vendría repasar las suyas, las cuales me atrevería a ojo de buen millenial, que el 98% son justamente en ese sentido, cambiando el "usted feo yo guapo" por "ustedes tontos y simplones por yo ser complejo, inteligente, soberano, mitológico, semidios"

Revíselas, revíselas, a ver qué le parecen. Bueno, mejor no... Su parecer lo deduzco yo solito!! Ya se encargará el resto de foreros (millenials y no tanto), de apreciar si estoy en lo cierto o no.

Igual hago una encuesta sobre el tema en cuestión, fíjese usted!!


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Diría que hasta el momento pocas respuestas habrá tenido usted mías en ese plan, sin embargo, no le vendría repasar las suyas, las cuales me atrevería a ojo de buen millenial, que el 98% son justamente en ese sentido, cambiando el "usted feo yo guapo" por "ustedes tontos y simplones por yo ser complejo, inteligente, soberano, mitológico, semidios"
> 
> Revíselas, revíselas, a ver qué le parecen. Bueno, mejor no... Su parecer lo deduzco yo solito!! Ya se encargará el resto de foreros (millenials y no tanto), de apreciar si estoy en lo cierto o no.
> 
> Igual hago una encuesta sobre el tema en cuestión, fíjese usted!!



¿Cómo era lo del silencio?


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Según el catecismo milenial, y mi llorómetro: esto es un lloro en toda regla. ¿No?
> 
> "No me han respondido buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa".
> 
> ...



En cuanto se ve atacado, hace un "rebota rebota y en tu culo explota" de libro!! 

Se le empiezan a ver a usted las carencias... Se me cae un mito! 

Disculpe si le amargo la noche (ya sé que no lo confirmaría ni en 100 vidas). Un sencillo millenial le está poniendo en su sitio y desde el respeto! Debe estar usted cortocircuitando! Me está pitando el oído izquierdo, igual se está acordando usted de mi familia, tranquilo, respire... 

No se preocupe, mañana más y mejor! Buenas noches!


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> En cuanto se ve atacado, hace un "rebota rebota y en tu culo explota" de libro!!
> 
> Se le empiezan a ver a usted las carencias... Se me cae un mito!
> 
> ...




¿Se sabe usted el chiste del milenial y sevillano?

Esto es un sevillano y un milenial que están discutiendo sobre si es mejor diésel o gasolina. En el ardor de la discusión (al segundo argumento), el milenial, con voz de pito, dice:
- Eres un fachatrolpersonajellellelléYOFELIZtuamargadopastillita.

Y el sevillano se le queda así mirando y le dice:

- Tú eres tonto, quillo.


----------



## BigJoe (6 Abr 2021)

Gracias a todos por estas aportaciones tan enriquecedores sobre Earth 2 en el hilo.

Se nota cuánto sabéis de respeto y como lo ponéis en práctica en este mismo hilo.

Estoy poniendo en práctica estos excelentes consejos, así si joer, solo me entran más y más ganas de acudir más a menudo para informarme sobre E2.


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Gracias a todos por estas aportaciones tan enriquecedores sobre Earth 2 en el hilo.
> 
> Se nota cuánto sabéis de respeto y como lo ponéis en práctica en este mismo hilo.
> 
> Estoy poniendo en práctica estos excelentes consejos, así si joer, solo me entran más y más ganas de acudir más a menudo para informarme sobre E2.



Gracias a usted.


----------



## Kartal (6 Abr 2021)

Llevábamos una semana muy tranquila, pero ha sido venir el de siempre con ganas de jaleo y liarse otra vez. Debe aburrirse mucho en Alemania para venir a este hilo a soltar esas parrafadas repetitivas, cansinas y llenas de amargura. Si al menos cambiase un poco el discurso sería algo más ameno, pero es que siempre es lo mismo:
*
"Millennials sois basura... bla bla bla... no tenéis mi nivel intelectual... bla bla bla... yo quería ser alcalde y ahora esto es Villa Kartal... bla bla bla... sois unos especuladores que no entendéis de arte como yo... bla bla bla... antes todo esto era campo y no había Discord, solo 2 canales pero buenos... bla bla bla... pepita deja de comportarte como una millennial.... bla bla bla... Kartal déjame en paz pero yo citaré cada comentario tuyo... bla bla bla..."*


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Llevábamos una semana muy tranquila, pero ha sido venir el de siempre con ganas de jaleo y liarse otra vez. Debe aburrirse mucho en Alemania para venir a este hilo a soltar esas parrafadas repetitivas, cansinas y llenas de amargura. Si al menos cambiase un poco el discurso sería algo más ameno, pero es que siempre es lo mismo:
> 
> *"Millennials sois basura... bla bla bla... no tenéis mi nivel intelectual... bla bla bla... yo quería ser alcalde y ahora esto es Villa Kartal... bla bla bla... sois unos especuladores que no entendéis de arte como yo... bla bla bla... antes todo esto era campo y no había Discord, solo 2 canales pero buenos... bla bla bla... pepita deja de comportarte como una millennial.... bla bla bla... Kartal déjame en paz pero yo citaré cada comentario tuyo... bla bla bla..."*



¿Se sabe usted el chiste del gallego y el milenial?


----------



## Desmond Humes (6 Abr 2021)

Mi cuenta sigue congelada. Sigue entrando LIT por lo que veo, pero hay gente haciendo pujas y no puedo responder.







Mirando en Facebook le ha pasado a bastante gente y suelen descongelarlas, el problema es que pasan varios días.
Esto me da muy mala imagen de cara a los demás, cosa normal, yo también miraría con recelo a alguien con cuenta congelada.
Por lo menos la gente me conoce un poco de antes de que sucediese esto y me ha mostrado apoyo, no sabéis lo que se agradece en una situación así. Ojalá no os pase a ninguno. Yo porque tengo mucha paciencia, pero esto es para mear y no echar gota.


----------



## pepita (6 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> *"antes todo esto era campo "*



jajajaja lo sé estoy fatal , tengo alguna anomalía interna que no me deja vivir mi ancianidad tranquila, pero me hacen mucha gracia los chascarrillos millenials como este


----------



## pepita (6 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Mi cuenta sigue congelada. Sigue entrando LIT por lo que veo, pero hay gente haciendo pujas y no puedo responder.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 618848
> ...



pero has intentado contactar? por varios métodos?
No te preocupes porque estás congelado ahora, pero cuando no lo estés nadie se dará cuenta, no? Será una cuenta normal
Tu insiste , o busca a ver con que cuenta sospechosa has podido tener alguna transacción, y explicala para adelantar. porque imagino que será eso


----------



## Kartal (6 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Mi cuenta sigue congelada. Sigue entrando LIT por lo que veo, pero hay gente haciendo pujas y no puedo responder.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 618848
> ...



Pufff... vaya fastidio, la cosa se está alargando demasiado. Espero que se solucione lo antes posible.

En cuanto te la reabran me avisas y me pasas el profile para ver lo que tienes en venta y comprarte algo.


----------



## Desmond Humes (6 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> pero has intentado contactar? por varios métodos?
> No te preocupes porque estás congelado ahora, pero cuando no lo estés nadie se dará cuenta, no? Será una cuenta normal
> Tu insiste , o busca a ver con que cuenta sospechosa has podido tener alguna transacción, y explicala para adelantar. porque imagino que será eso




Gracias. Sí, hay que ir a support, entrar en la sección de "accounts", rellenar unos datos, te dan un número de ticket, y a esperar.
Otra gente envió mensajes directamente al sumo hacedor y le resolvieron el problema, yo voy a esperar un poco porque este tipo llevaba esperando el triple de lo que llevo yo.


----------



## pepita (6 Abr 2021)

Es que eso de pedirlo directamente, que si en discord, que si al Mesías, no debería ser. Pero si los demás lo hacen y se te van colando, pues habrá que hacerlo, sobre todo si crees que afecta a tu reputación en el juego


----------



## talosweb (6 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> pero has intentado contactar? por varios métodos?
> No te preocupes porque estás congelado ahora, pero cuando no lo estés nadie se dará cuenta, no? Será una cuenta normal
> Tu insiste , o busca a ver con que cuenta sospechosa has podido tener alguna transacción, y explicala para adelantar. porque imagino que será eso



Este Desmond es mala gente, yo por si acaso... bien lejos... a saber qué tipo de estafador está hecho... todo el día con los guiris...


----------



## talosweb (6 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Gracias. Sí, hay que ir a support, entrar en la sección de "accounts", rellenar unos datos, te dan un número de ticket, y a esperar.
> Otra gente envió mensajes directamente al sumo hacedor y le resolvieron el problema, yo voy a esperar un poco porque este tipo llevaba esperando el triple de lo que llevo yo.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 618852



Si hay que partirle la cara a alguien, dilo!! Que mandaremos a alguno de los aguerridos foreros que tenemos por aquí 

P.D.: Son unos incompetentes. No sé lo que tienes a la venta pero el desaguisado podría ser gordo por la ineptitud del que te haya congelado la cuenta. A ver si tienes suerte y lo arreglan pronto


----------



## antoniussss (6 Abr 2021)

pero que puta mierda es esto? xD


----------



## pepita (6 Abr 2021)

talosweb dijo:


> Si hay que partirle la cara a alguien, dilo!! Que mandaremos a alguno de los aguerridos foreros que tenemos por aquí
> 
> P.D.: Son unos incompetentes. No sé lo que tienes a la venta pero el desaguisado podría ser gordo por la ineptitud del que te haya congelado la cuenta. A ver si tienes suerte y lo arreglan pronto



yo estoy contenta con eso de que el que no quiera guerra no tendrá guerra ni podrán entrar a robarle, pero vamos , si hay que ir por un compañero forero se va, ahora mismo me echo un ladrillo al bolso para estar preparada


----------



## mulleixion (6 Abr 2021)

*No se Rick.*


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Gracias a todos por estas aportaciones tan enriquecedores sobre Earth 2 en el hilo.
> 
> Se nota cuánto sabéis de respeto y como lo ponéis en práctica en este mismo hilo.
> 
> Estoy poniendo en práctica estos excelentes consejos, así si joer, solo me entran más y más ganas de acudir más a menudo para informarme sobre E2.



Te pido disculpas, porque las ultimas 2-3 páginas estan fuera de lugar y yo soy el primero que lo critico cuando veo algo similar.


----------



## BigJoe (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Te pido disculpas, porque las ultimas 2-3 páginas estan fuera de lugar y yo soy el primero que lo critico cuando veo algo similar.



Pedir disculpas en este foro es algo tan inusual que solo puedo darte mis respetos.


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pufff... vaya fastidio, la cosa se está alargando demasiado. Espero que se solucione lo antes posible.
> 
> En cuanto te la reabran me avisas y me pasas el profile para ver lo que tienes en venta y comprarte algo.



Yo te puedo pasar mi perfil de wallapop, como buen millenial uso app (seguramente creadas por otros millenials), por si me quieres comprar algo!! ;-)


----------



## Srlobo23 (6 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Pedir disculpas en este foro es algo tan inusual que solo puedo darte mis respetos.



A mi no se me caen los anillos por eso! Ante todo sentido común, respeto y humildad. Que aquí estamos todos para lo mismo (en mayor o menos medida)


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Te pido disculpas, porque las ultimas 2-3 páginas estan fuera de lugar y yo soy el primero que lo critico cuando veo algo similar.




Uy, pues yo que soy muy jubiloso y primaveral y orino agua de lavanda me uno al amor fraternal grupal comunitario y, siguiendo los pasos de Mister Master, voy a superaportar un comentario opinativo verdadero: estábamos perfectamente hasta que ha venido ese que yo me sé a malmeter, insultar y demás. Menos mal que el amor y la humildad siempre vence.

Y yo soy el más humilde de todos. No hay nadie más humilde que yo.

Jijijí.


----------



## Kartal (6 Abr 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Yo te puedo pasar mi perfil de wallapop, como buen millenial uso app (seguramente creadas por otros millenials), por si me quieres comprar algo!! ;-)



Bueno, si tienes tiles Clase 1 con buen descuento en wallapop podemos discutirlo


----------



## Desmond Humes (6 Abr 2021)

Ya empiezo a ver caras conocidas... estamos cayendo como moscas 
Bueno, yo entro en "_radio-silence mode_" hasta que el tema se resuelva. Señor dame paciencia.


----------



## pepita (7 Abr 2021)

A la luz de Dubai, reestructuramos todo el despliegue de Essence y EPL "por si acaso". Se espera la cancelación del control de calidad final esta semana con una fecha de lanzamiento muy probable del 17 de abril, donde finalmente podemos decir que comienza la Fase 2. ¡Se están trabajando en los resultados de Egg Hunt, no puedo esperar para anunciar los ganadores!


----------



## Kartal (7 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


>



Algo tan sencillo como un twitt así es lo que se pedía, al final resulta que no costaba tanto...

Ahora falta que esta vez sí que cumplan con la fecha


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Algo tan sencillo como un twitt así es lo que se pedía, al final resulta que no costaba tanto...
> 
> Ahora falta que esta vez sí que cumplan con la fecha




No... pues no es un anuncio oficial. De serlo, debería estar en la página y no en chats, ni Twitter, ni mierdas así.
Si algo es importante, hay un canal que es la plataforma. Todo lo demás son agregados.

Además... te han metido un VERY LIKELY en medio... Ya sé que para usted sólo es un matiz sin importancia y que los matices están ahí para limpiarse el culo con ellos... pero el Diablo se esconde en los matices.

VERY LIKELY.


----------



## pepita (7 Abr 2021)

Very likely tiene un ligero matiz que lo hace mas cercano que shoon , al que ya estamos acostumbrados.

Además es igual, a nosotros cualquier palabra del líder supremo nos suena a Gloria, ya puede decirnos "pudriros", que nosotros encontraremos el matiz oportuno para adecuarlo a nuestras expectativas


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Abr 2021)

Ayer se vendió parte del Machu Picchu (menos de 100 tiles) por 20.000 dólares.

No lo entiendo. Si realmente van a borrar todo lo hecho por el hombre, ¿qué sentido tiene pagar eso? Ya sé lo del foot traffic por lugar emblemático y blablabla, pero joder, muchas esperanzas tiene que tener en el proyecto para pagar eso. Ojalá me equivoque y valga la pena pagar esos precios, pero me cuesta verlo.


----------



## Kartal (7 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Ayer se vendió parte del Machu Picchu (menos de 100 tiles) por 20.000 dólares.
> 
> No lo entiendo. Si realmente van borrar todo lo hecho por el hombre, ¿qué sentido tiene pagar eso? Ya sé lo del foot traffic por lugar emplemático y blablabla, pero joder, muchas esperanzas tiene que tener en el proyecto para pagar eso. Ojalá me equivoque y valga la pena pagar esos precios, pero me cuesta verlo.



Por el Vaticano (Plaza y Basílica) hoy han ofrecido 15.000$ pero el dueño ha dicho que mínimo 35.000


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Very likely tiene un ligero matiz que lo hace mas cercano que shoon , al que ya estamos acostumbrados.
> 
> Además es igual, a nosotros cualquier palabra del líder supremo nos suena a Gloria, ya puede decirnos "pudriros", que nosotros encontraremos el matiz oportuno para adecuarlo a nuestras expectativas



Mire, Señorita pupita. En un proyecto serio, de envergadura, de CUALQUIER sector, lo primero que se hace es un Timeplan.

Suelen tener un aspecto como este:



















Este, más o menos, es el estándar en la industria. Es válido para edificios, coches, batidoras, juegos de ordenador, películas u obras de teatro.
Así es como se hacen las cosas en el mundo real, en donde se mueve la pasta gorda.

Que haya un plan, desde luego, no quiere decir que se cumpla, que no haya desviaciones, o que no se contemplen diversos escenarios.... pero siempre lo hay.

Tener un plan, dista mucho de coger y decir:

"POSIBLEMENTE LA SEMANA QUE VIENE PUBLIQUEMOS ALGO NUEVO. ESTAD ATENTOS. MIENTRAS TANTO HEMOS REFORMULADO DOS COSAS QUE NADIE SABE MUY BIEN LO QUE SON, PERO, DEBIDO A DUBAI, LO HEMOS HECHO POR SI ACASO".

Que es lo que hace el pavo este.



El problema no es que vuestras espectativas estén en disonancia con la realidad. Vosotros no sóis empresarios ni dirigís un proyecto.
El problema es que las espectativas del equipo de E2 están muy en disonancia con la realidad y el knowhow de la industria.

Palabrita de trolltrollgñé que no tiene ni idea.


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Mire, Señorita pupita. En un proyecto serio, de envergadura, de CUALQUIER sector, lo primero que se hace es un Timeplan.
> 
> Suelen tener un aspecto como este:
> 
> ...



No toda esa información es pública en las empresas. Hay mucho recelo en determinados sectores con competencia por temor a plagios y el tecnológico es uno de ellos. Ese parece ser el caso de Earth 2. De hecho, lo dejan claro en su web:

_"We are keeping parts of our Earth 2 metaverse development *confidential*"

"We have plans to expand on trading of Earth 2 land and the Earth 2 in game credit in addition to more in game credit streams but these are *confidential* at this stage."_

Supongo que todo esto se basa en que han visto venir con suficiente antelación el hype por los _virtual real estates_ en USA y han preferido sacrificar esa información para evitar que la competencia les tome la delantera. Obviamente tendrán sus cronogramas, pero no les interesa publicarlos.

¿Que eso hace que algunos usuarios recelen? No te digo que no. Pero es su elección y de momento siguen a la cabeza.


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Por el Vaticano (Plaza y Basílica) hoy han ofrecido 15.000$ pero el dueño ha dicho que mínimo 35.000



Añado la venta de Stonehenge, también ayer, por 10.000 dólares. Son 9 tiles. El anterior dueño las compró por 91 centavos.

Earth 2


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> No toda esa información es pública en las empresas.



De hecho... casi nunca suele serlo. Ese tipo de planes sólo los conocen aquellos que directa o indirectamente están implicados en el proyecto.

La cosa cambia, desde luego, cuando se pide dinero... en tal caso, yo sí pienso que lo único honesto es publicarlo.
Si es necesario poner alguna fase con nombre clave, pues se pone... pero si se pide dinero a la gente, que es lo único en lo que van avanzados... lo justo es publicar el plan.

He sido de esa opinión desde el principio. Que haya fases confidenciales no conlleva que no deban estar planificadas.


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Abr 2021)

Pues ya está. Fin del debate. Las tiene planificadas y no las dicen. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues ya está. Fin del debate. Las tiene planificadas y no las dicen. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.




O no las tiene planificadas. Que tengan sorpresitas confidenciales que quieran hacer, no conlleva que tengan una hoja de ruta bien trazada.
En tu extracto no pone que tengan ningún plan hecho.
Lo que pone es que hay cosas que quieren guardar en secreto... no dice cuáles, naturalmente.

Cerráis los debates con demasiada premura.

No hay planificación... Cositas como lo de Dubai lo demuestran.


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Abr 2021)

Sí hay planificación. Están todo el puto día hablando de fases. De hecho, ya que lo mencionas, el asunto de guardarse Dubai hasta seis meses después es la prueba de esa planificación (¿o te has creído lo de los motivos religiosos?). 

Lo que no hay es percepción ni capacidad para manejar el crecimiento.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Sí hay planificación. Están todo el puto día hablando de fases. De hecho, ya que lo mencionas, el asunto de guardarse Dubai hasta seis meses después es la prueba de esa planificación (¿o te has creído lo de los motivos religiosos?).
> 
> Lo que no hay es percepción ni capacidad para manejar el crecimiento.




¿Cuándo comienza y acaba la fase 2 y la fase 3 EXACTAMENTE?
Un plan, daría esa información. Sabríamos cuánto toca esperar EXACTAMENTE, y no estaría todo el mundo pendiente de que pase algo.

¿Según el plan, CUÁNDO se podrá visitar E2 en 3D?
¿En noviembre? ¿En 2022? ¿En 2030? ¿Eso es confidencial? ¿Por qué es confidencial eso?
¿Qué parte del plan NO es confidencial?


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Abr 2021)

Me remito al mensaje anterior.



Le Fanu dijo:


> No toda esa información es pública en las empresas. Hay mucho recelo en determinados sectores con competencia por temor a plagios y el tecnológico es uno de ellos. Ese parece ser el caso de Earth 2. De hecho, lo dejan claro en su web:
> 
> _"We are keeping parts of our Earth 2 metaverse development *confidential*"
> 
> ...


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Abr 2021)

_"We are keeping parts of our Earth 2 metaverse development *confidential*"_
¿Qué partes no son confidenciales?

_"We have plans to expand on trading of Earth 2 land and the Earth 2 in game credit in addition to more in game credit streams but these are *confidential* at this stage."_
¿Qué partes no son confidenciales?



Todas estas declaraciones de chat no son sino vaguedades. Y no se pueden soltar vaguedades cuando se pide dinero... Es decir, se puede, pero no es juego limpio.
Seguro que a los inversores del juego les informan requetebien... pero a nosotros no se nos considera inversores. No sienten ninguna obligación de informarnos. Pregúntate por qué NO ven a los jugadores como inversores...


----------



## antoniussss (7 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Por el Vaticano (Plaza y Basílica) hoy han ofrecido 15.000$ pero el dueño ha dicho que mínimo 35.000



No me lo creo, parece típica jugada bursatil entre ellos mismos para alterar la percepción de los que están dentro.

O alguien del Staff comprando por millonadas algo para dar otra perspectiva.

No tiene ningún sentido dado lo que han ido comentando.


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> _"We are keeping parts of our Earth 2 metaverse development *confidential*"_
> ¿Qué partes no son confidenciales?
> 
> _"We have plans to expand on trading of Earth 2 land and the Earth 2 in game credit in addition to more in game credit streams but these are *confidential* at this stage."_
> ...



No te pueden ver como lo que no eres. Eres un cliente.


----------



## pepita (7 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Lo que no hay es percepción ni capacidad para manejar el crecimiento.



Yo tb creo esto, pero plan, plan, algún plan tendrán.

Con lo que no contaban era tener tan pronto a 300.000 dando el coñazo a diario, y han tenido que añadir un segundo cutreplan que es tenernos entretenidos cada semana con chuminadas, para que así estamos un par de días calladitos.

*Phase 2 - Resources*
Resources will be released in the first half of 2021 at the earliest possible point.

*Fase 2 - Recursos*
Los recursos se liberarán en el primer semestre de 2021 lo antes posible

Esto de la fase 2 y recursos siempre ha aparecido así en la página, PRIMER *SEMESTRE* , al menos desde que yo entré, sin embargo todo el mundo venga a decir que era el primer *trimestre*, que si se retrasan, no es cierto, vamos a ciegas, pero lo que dicen lo van cumpliendo.

A la fase 3 no le han puesto fecha.

A mí lo que me dejaría mas tranquila es que anunciasen que son ya un equipo de cientos de personas trabajando en ello, y eso cambiaría el timeplan


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> No me lo creo, parece típica jugada bursatil entre ellos mismos para alterar la percepción de los que están dentro.
> 
> O alguien del Staff comprando por millonadas algo para dar otra perspectiva.
> 
> No tiene ningún sentido dado lo que han ido comentando.



El que está pujando por el Vaticano es Willy Mallik, el segundo usuario con más inversiones creo recordar. Este personalmente no me parece sospechoso. Creo que son gente con muchísima pasta que lo ven como una inversión más de las cientos que tienen.

Los sospechosos son los que compraron todas esas ubicaciones el día 3 y 4 de noviembre y ahora las venden por esos precios.


----------



## pepita (7 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> No me lo creo, parece típica jugada bursatil entre ellos mismos para alterar la percepción de los que están dentro.
> 
> O alguien del Staff comprando por millonadas algo para dar otra perspectiva.
> 
> No tiene ningún sentido dado lo que han ido comentando.



Puede ser, aunque tb hay gente que se compra bolsos de 3000 y yo no me lo explico, sin embargo me parece normal pagar a precio de oro cuadraditos de un mapa, vamos que "habemos" gente pa tó.
Ah y que hay gente con muuuuucha pasta que no sabe donde tirarla


----------



## Kartal (7 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo tb creo esto, pero plan, plan, algún plan tendrán.
> 
> Con lo que no contaban era tener tan pronto a 300.000 dando el coñazo a diario, y han tenido que añadir un segundo cutreplan que es tenernos entretenidos cada semana con chuminadas, para que así estamos un par de días calladitos.
> 
> ...



En Discord sí que especificaron lo de "1st Quarter 2021". De hecho esa era la idea, por eso empezaron con las pruebas a mediados de febrero. Al final con el crash de los servers el 20 de marzo lo postergaron para hacer más pruebas y parece ser que se retrasarán algo menos de 3 semanas, que en un juego a tan largo plazo no está mal del todo.


----------



## pepita (7 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> En Discord sí que especificaron lo de "1st Quarter 2021". De hecho esa era la idea, por eso empezaron con las pruebas a mediados de febrero. Al final con el crash de los servers el 20 de marzo lo postergaron para hacer más pruebas y parece ser que se retrasarán algo menos de 3 semanas, que en un juego a tan largo plazo no está mal del todo.



ah, vale, yo es que no hago caso del discord, en la oficial pone semestre

Hablando de discord, ya están decididos los premiados de los huevos

A ver si mañana los dicen


----------



## Kartal (7 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ah, vale, yo es que no hago caso del discord, en la oficial pone semestre
> 
> Hablando de discord, ya están decididos los premiados de los huevos
> 
> A ver si mañana los dicen



En la web oficial es que apenas han tocado nada en los últimos meses, actualizaron las FAQ y poco más. El Discord oficial o la cuenta de Twitter de Shane es preferible para estar al día. Pero bueno que de todas formas allí estamos muchos burbujos y un negociador de élite, cuando hay novedades alguno de nosotros las comparte en este hilo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> No te pueden ver como lo que no eres. Eres un cliente.



Lo seré cuando funcione.
Mientras tanto... no soy cliente realmente. Yo he pagado por un servicio que aún no existe.
Por lo tanto... estoy financiando a esta gente.


----------



## Kartal (7 Abr 2021)

Chicos, parece ser que acaban de poner el captcha antes de realizar una compra. ¿Alguien que quiera comprar algo puede confirmarlo?

Sería una noticia estupenda para luchar contra la compra automática por parte de los bots.


----------



## pepita (7 Abr 2021)

yo sólo tengo 28 céntimos

pero sí, sale un captcha


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo seré cuando funcione.
> Mientras tanto... no soy cliente realmente. Yo he pagado por un servicio que aún no existe.
> Por lo tanto... estoy financiando a esta gente.


----------



## BigJoe (7 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Chicos, parece ser que acaban de poner el captcha antes de realizar una compra. ¿Alguien que quiera comprar algo puede confirmarlo?
> 
> Sería una noticia estupenda para luchar contra la compra automática por parte de los bots.



Recuerdo preguntarselo a Shaen cuando estuvo, hace semanas en una sesión de Q&A en Discord. Que por favor pusierna algún tipo de captcha para evitar bots ANTES de la salida de Dubai, no va el tio y me dice que los captchas son "inservibles" para eso, y va ahora y lo pone xD


----------



## Kartal (7 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Recuerdo preguntarselo a Shaen cuando estuvo, hace semanas en una sesión de Q&A en Discord. Que por favor pusierna algún tipo de captcha para evitar bots ANTES de la salida de Dubai, no va el tio y me dice que los captchas son "inservibles" para eso, y va ahora y lo pone xD



Bueno, al menos parece que van aprendiendo de los errores. Lo de los bots era un clamor popular.


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Chicos, parece ser que acaban de poner el captcha antes de realizar una compra. ¿Alguien que quiera comprar algo puede confirmarlo?
> 
> Sería una noticia estupenda para luchar contra la compra automática por parte de los bots.



También han eliminado los símbolos y los espacios de los nicks. Ya solo permiten caracteres alfanuméricos.

Supongo que para seguir reduciendo ambigüedades en las pujas.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (7 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Puede ser, aunque tb hay gente que se compra bolsos de 3000 y yo no me lo explico, sin embargo me parece normal pagar a precio de oro cuadraditos de un mapa, vamos que "habemos" gente pa tó.
> Ah y que hay gente con muuuuucha pasta que no sabe donde tirarla



Ahí has pinchado en hueso, alguien que se compra un bolso de firma de lujo compra una inversión, por ejemplo, compras un bolso de viaje modelo Keepall de Louis Vuitton que en 2017 valía 1300€ y hoy en 2021 vale 1650€ y lo puedes vender si lo has cuidado por mínimo 1000€, ese bolso tiene siempre un valor, en cambio un móvil de 1300€ de 2017 hoy no vale ni 300€.


----------



## pepita (7 Abr 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Ahí has pinchado en hueso, alguien que se compra un bolso de firma de lujo compra una inversión, por ejemplo, compras un bolso de viaje modelo Keepall de Louis Vuitton que en 2017 valía 1300€ y hoy en 2021 vale 1650€ y lo puedes vender si lo has cuidado por mínimo 1000€, ese bolso tiene siempre un valor, en cambio un móvil de 1300€ de 2017 hoy no vale ni 300€.



Si, tienes razón, no es buen ejemplo, pero esto se compra con esa "idea" de que se va a revalorizar


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Abr 2021)

Una pregunta para los asiduos a Discord, que yo voy poco y me entero de la mitad de las cosas. 

¿Es cierto que Earth 2 ha dado bonus de E$ ha determinados usuarios premium por animar el mercado? Me refiero a bonus suculentos de 4 y 5 cifras.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Una pregunta para los asiduos a Discord, que yo voy poco y me entero de la mitad de las cosas.
> 
> ¿Es cierto que Earth 2 ha dado bonus de E$ ha determinados usuarios premium por animar el mercado? Me refiero a bonus suculentos de 4 y 5 cifras.




Primera noticia .


----------



## mulleixion (8 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Una pregunta para los asiduos a Discord, que yo voy poco y me entero de la mitad de las cosas.
> 
> ¿Es cierto que Earth 2 ha dado bonus de E$ ha determinados usuarios premium por animar el mercado? Me refiero a bonus suculentos de 4 y 5 cifras.



Donde lo has leido/escuchado ?


----------



## antoniussss (8 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Puede ser, aunque tb hay gente que se compra bolsos de 3000 y yo no me lo explico, sin embargo me parece normal pagar a precio de oro cuadraditos de un mapa, vamos que "habemos" gente pa tó.
> Ah y que hay gente con muuuuucha pasta que no sabe donde tirarla



Con mucho cuidado caballleros, pensad y pensad y pensad, ¿por que si se va a eliminar vestigiod humanos van a comprar por 3.0000 millones de gritones no se qué.................



yo tengo unos terrenos de eeuu al 65% y no los quiere nadie en 3 meses....cuidado pues


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Abr 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Donde lo has leido/escuchado ?



Leí algo en el general de Discord hace tiempo relativo a E2THEBOSS, pero no me quedó claro si era una broma o eran suposiciones así que no le hice mucho caso. Pero ahora he vuelto a leer algo similar relacionado con las ventas que se han producido estos días de Stonehenge y Machu Picchu (no tengo claro si el bonus era para los compradores o para los vendedores de esas propiedades). @mulleixion pregunta entre tus conocidos si puedes, a ver si ellos han leído algo. Más que nada por saber si se está inflando el mercado artificialmente.

Por cierto, mas competencia para Earth 2:

SuperWorld - AR Real Estate

Se suma a VPark y AfterEarth.


----------



## Night (8 Abr 2021)

Compre al inicio de esto, y he dejado de seguir el tema
actualmente, mis tiles valen 81$
mi intencion es holdear, algo que deba seguir haciendo o tener en cuenta?


----------



## Kartal (8 Abr 2021)

Night dijo:


> Compre al inicio de esto, y he dejado de seguir el tema
> actualmente, mis tiles valen 81$
> mi intencion es holdear, algo que deba seguir haciendo o tener en cuenta?




BUY IN VILLA BURBUJA AND KEEP CALM


----------



## LostSouls (8 Abr 2021)

Modo conspiranoia: he visto el vidrio de la caza en youtube y no llega a 100k vistas. Se supone que ya has más de 300k usuarios... a ver si van a ser los devs de E2 los creadores de bots para animar el mercado y siguen estirando el chicle de la fase 1 para que la peña meta pasta a raudales. Es sospechoso lo que comentan por arriba de que no se vende una mierda. Y esas supuestas ventas tan rimbobantes de "jeques" que compran por precios desorbitados pueden ser perfectmente el personal de E2. Yo soy un pacoadmin de una web y puedo modificar a mi antojo lo que me dé la gana, quien dice que ellos no hacen lo mismo con las compras, etc... ¿hay código abierto para ver que no es un fraude o es una cuestión de fe del converso que ha metido mucha pasta y no quiere ver que posiblemente le hayan tangado?
Ahí lo dejo...


----------



## mulleixion (8 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Leí algo en el general de Discord hace tiempo relativo a E2THEBOSS, pero no me quedó claro si era una broma o eran suposiciones así que no le hice mucho caso. Pero ahora he vuelto a leer algo similar relacionado con las ventas que se han producido estos días de Stonehenge y Machu Picchu (no tengo claro si el bonus era para los compradores o para los vendedores de esas propiedades). @mulleixion pregunta entre tus conocidos si puedes, a ver si ellos han leído algo. Más que nada por saber si se está inflando el mercado artificialmente.
> 
> Por cierto, mas competencia para Earth 2:
> 
> ...




Bien... Te comento varios puntos... 


A los que entramos en fases tempranas nos resultó algo llamativo el hecho de que incluso nuestros fundadores más antiguos como Ghenwy que entro por Noviembre que todo aquello que podía tener más valor estuviese adquirido por cuentas bastante peculiares. Muchas de ellas jamás se han tocado desde aquellas compras de las pirámides de guiza , torre Eiffel u otros monumentos icónicos de la vida real. Esas cuentas disfrutan de % profit inimaginables con una inversión ridícula. 

Por otro lado es cierto que al principio se les otorga a y tenemos constancia de ello , información privilegiada a ballenitas como E2theboss. 

Respecto al ejemplo que pones del hombre de Machu Pichu ya te digo yo que no es enviado por e2 ni nada por el estilo. Lo sé porque hablo con él desde el mismo día de esa compra. De hecho estoy en preparativos de algo con el que tampoco puedo adelantar . Básicamente mi caza es esa y no la de los huevos. 

Se que es un inversor de largos , ni siquiera está interesado en megaciudades de terceros , viene para quedarse contratando gente a su cargo incluso si fuese necesario. Actualmente está trabajando en su propia imagen. 


Respecto a que haya una mano negra o varias que animen el mercado , lo desconozco pero no me extrañaría . Al final esto trata de que el agua siga moviendo la rueda del molino y no cuesta nada inyectar liquidez E$ y tirar tiles en lugares recónditos que no afectarían nunca al funcionamiento del juego y tú siempre ves tus tiles revalorizadas. 


Por otro lado hay proyectos mucho más ambiciosos que los que has comentado. Esos son copias que no valen para nada. Morirán sin tardar mucho. 


Pero si que hay un enemigo principal que se llama OVR . Estos actualmente trabajan casi de la misma manera solo que en vez de cuadrículas compras hexágonos. 

Aquí la realidad aumentada es lo que premia y ya puedes disponer de ella con tu móvil y ver que funciona . Realmente están mucho más avanzados y en ese campo parecen prometer mucho más. 

Además para comprar no puedes hacerlo mediante $ 

Debes adquirir su crypto que poco a poco va " to the moon" OVR y hacer un exchange en la plataforma para adquirir esas parcelas. 


Cierto es que están surgiendo muchas competencias en torno a Earth 2 y lo único que esperamos sus inversores es que no les adelanten por la derecha.


----------



## BigJoe (8 Abr 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Modo conspiranoia: he visto el vidrio de la caza en youtube y no llega a 100k vistas. Se supone que ya has más de 300k usuarios... a ver si van a ser los devs de E2 los creadores de bots para animar el mercado y siguen estirando el chicle de la fase 1 para que la peña meta pasta a raudales. Es sospechoso lo que comentan por arriba de que no se vende una mierda. Y esas supuestas ventas tan rimbobantes de "jeques" que compran por precios desorbitados pueden ser perfectmente el personal de E2. Yo soy un pacoadmin de una web y puedo modificar a mi antojo lo que me dé la gana, quien dice que ellos no hacen lo mismo con las compras, etc... ¿hay código abierto para ver que no es un fraude o es una cuestión de fe del converso que ha metido mucha pasta y no quiere ver que posiblemente le hayan tangado?
> Ahí lo dejo...



No es una conspiracón... pero es una conspiracón

The Joker no está relacioando con E2, y E2 META ya descubrió quien era 

Respecto a que se vendan menos tiles, no te digo que no, pero menos que cuando, que cuando salío Dubai? Rotundamente si

Pero ... menos tiles que se vendían pongamos, hace una semana, o hace dos meses? no veo ninguna diferencia ni para un lado u otro (si no estoy interpretando bien las tablas que alguien me diga por favor)









Earth 2 Sold Tiles Evolution


Want to see the evolution of sold tiles for every country in Earth 2?




www.earth2data.com


----------



## Carlos1 (8 Abr 2021)

Está todo demasiado parado, no he pillado ninguna parcela desde hace una semana, motiva bastante poco el no ver avances en la aplicación, noticias relevantes, más marketing, etc, etc. Nunca está demás mirar el marketplace y pillar cosas buenas baratelis, pero ya ni eso.

Por ahora HODL con lo que tengo, y a darle más tiempo a las criptos, por ahora.


----------



## Kartal (8 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Está todo demasiado parado, no he pillado ninguna parcela desde hace una semana, motiva bastante poco el no ver avances en la aplicación, noticias relevantes, más marketing, etc, etc. Nunca está demás mirar el marketplace y pillar cosas buenas baratelis, pero ya ni eso.
> 
> Por ahora HODL con lo que tengo, y a darle más tiempo a las criptos, por ahora.



En menos de 10 días tus parcelas estarán generando Essence, algo es algo.


----------



## Kartal (8 Abr 2021)

Comentarios de Shane hace 4 días en el Discord oficial de Earth2:

*"there are updates coming, I might release a few teasers on what's coming on my twitter over the next few days - but really pumped about everything happening in the background .. our 2 char domain name is just about ready to go live also which will like in with the whole EPL / teleported concept moving forward"

"we are building a massive game .. massive platform .. this is only Phase 1 - please read up to get more of an understanding but we are still in very early stages"*

En otro comentario dice que intentarán que los Blueprints estén ya en Fase 2.

Al ser preguntado sobre los mapas 3D, Essence+EPL respondió:
*
"yes, they are coming very soon - and it will be the opening for something else coming over coming weeks .. something else users can spend Essence on" *

Al ser preguntado sobre la opción de juntar o separar tiles de nuestras propiedades dijo:
*
"once EPL and Essence are live a while we will roll out that option"*


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Abr 2021)

Estoy analizando los movimientos de *The Joker*, el que compró Stonehenge (10k) y Machu Picchu (20k). Hoy ha comprado el Sidney Opera House (8k), la Piscina del Diablo de las cataratas Victoria (2,75k) y el accidente de Rosswell (0,7k) 

Me flipa lo del accidente de Rosswell. Sobre todo porque el que se lo ha vendido lo compró en febrero como tierra nueva.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Estoy analizando los movimientos de *The Joker*, el que compró Stonehenge (10k) y Machu Picchu (20k). Hoy ha comprado el Sidney Opera House (8k), la Piscina del Diablo de las cataratas Victoria (2,75k) y el accidente de Rosswell (0,7k)
> 
> Me flipa lo del accidente de Rosswell. Sobre todo porque el que se lo ha vendido lo compró en febrero como tierra nueva.



No tardará en contratar a gente para esas gestiones que ha hecho.


----------



## Kartal (8 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Me flipa lo del accidente de Rosswell. Sobre todo porque el que se lo ha vendido lo compró en febrero como tierra nueva.



Espero que el tal Rosswell esté bien y todo haya quedado en un susto.


----------



## Visrul (8 Abr 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No tardará en contratar a gente para esas gestiones que ha hecho.



En mi opinión debería haberlos contratado antes o haberse asesorado porque creo que no tiene claro que todos esos monumentos desaparecerán. Menos lo de Rosswell claro, que eso es un lugar  
Y también lo de las cataratas Victoria.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Abr 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> En mi opinión debería haberlos contratado antes o haberse asesorado porque creo que no tiene claro que todos esos monumentos desaparecerán. Menos lo de Rosswell claro, que eso es un lugar
> Y también lo de las cataratas Victoria.




Si y no. Desaparece para el juego. Pero el no viene a jugar. Viene al AR y eso siempre va a estar.


----------



## Carlos1 (8 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Estoy analizando los movimientos de *The Joker*, el que compró Stonehenge (10k) y Machu Picchu (20k). Hoy ha comprado el Sidney Opera House (8k), la Piscina del Diablo de las cataratas Victoria (2,75k) y el accidente de Rosswell (0,7k)
> 
> Me flipa lo del accidente de Rosswell. Sobre todo porque el que se lo ha vendido lo compró en febrero como tierra nueva.




Menuda brutalidad.
En noviembre esas tiles de Machu Picchu costaban 3 pavos, y ahora 20.000 usd.

O alguien aquí tiene información secreta-directa de los devs o igual vamos todos drogados.


----------



## mulleixion (9 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Menuda brutalidad.
> En noviembre esas tiles de Machu Picchu costaban 3 pavos, y ahora 20.000 usd.
> 
> O alguien aquí tiene información secreta-directa de los devs o igual vamos todos drogados.



Son lugares emblemáticos exclusivamente útiles para AR en cuanto a rendimiento económico incluso con buenos diseños para VR.


----------



## EPO (9 Abr 2021)

Pues parece que don Quijote se a apuntado a Discord, no le basta con ser un heiter en burbuja.


----------



## Kartal (9 Abr 2021)

EPO dijo:


> Pues parece que don Quijote se a apuntado a Discord, no le basta con ser un heiter en burbuja.



Cuéntanos más...


----------



## pepita (9 Abr 2021)

Son unos pelmazos, no saben ni contar huevos, menos mal que están en Australia, si no le iba a dar yo con el shoon y el very likely en la cabeza


----------



## Kartal (9 Abr 2021)

@Desmond Humes alguna novedad sobre lo tuyo?


----------



## Desmond Humes (9 Abr 2021)

Ayer me llegó un mensaje por parte de support, la parte importante decía que:



> As a safety measure, and for your own protection, our system automatically freezes accounts that might be affected by suspicious transactions of other users. Our team will undergo an investigation to determine the cause and understand its historical data.
> 
> Be aware that this may take time to resolve as our support team is currently working through numerous queries, but rest assured that we will get back to you as soon as possible with an update.
> 
> In the meantime, please confirm your email address and account name. This would be much appreciated.




La parte mala es que es un mensaje automatizado, sin más. La parte buena es que al menos dan señales de vida. En este punto me da igual que tarden una o dos semanas más, lo importante es que no me dejen en el limbo. Hay historias de terror en la sección de "account support" en el discord oficial.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Abr 2021)

Acabo de grabar otra cancioncica con el móvil y en esta ocasión se la dedico a *los hermanos en Cristo* .

Cancioncica dedicada a *los hermanos en Cristo* .


----------



## pepita (9 Abr 2021)

Qué disgusto, a ver cómo nos deja la isla! y nosotros puestos justo en el volcán
Espero que no haya destrozado las carreteras de Ney

Noticia: - ÚLTIMA HORA : El volcán LaSoufriere en San Vicente y las Granadinas entra en erupción con una columna de humo de más de 10km | Burbuja.info


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Abr 2021)

Déjalo que fluya. Lo mismo se revaloriza a lo Pompeya.


----------



## Polo_00 (10 Abr 2021)

Fase 2 y essence sin salir, mucho humo me parece que están vendiendo.


----------



## Kartal (10 Abr 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Fase 2 y essence sin salir, mucho humo me parece que están vendiendo.



17 de abril inicio de la Fase 2


----------



## Polo_00 (10 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> 17 de abril inicio de la Fase 2



Pero no era en el primer trimestre de 2021? Lo han retrasado?


----------



## pepita (10 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> 17 de abril inicio de la Fase 2



VERY LIKELY



Polo_00 dijo:


> Pero no era en el primer trimestre de 2021? Lo han retrasado?



Pues eso debió decir algún bocachancla en discord, pero en la web pone primer semestre y yo con mis ojos vi una conversación de nuestro amado lidel, en la que alguien le decía que debía estar en el primer trimestre y él contestaba ¿Quién ha dicho eso?


----------



## pepita (10 Abr 2021)

Esto a ver si alguien me lo puede explicar, porque van dos semanas, sube el *new land value* y luego vuelve a bajar y así TODOS los días, y a los mismos precios, de 1.010 a 1.000, sin pasar por 1.001, 1.002...

¿Cómo es que todos los días se venden y se desvenden las mismas tiles? Estoy muy mosqueada, esto no es cosa de la web de estadísticas, refleja bien lo que pasa en earth2.

Earth2 Stats | Fujairah | AE-FU


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Esto a ver si alguien me lo puede explicar, porque van dos semanas, sube el *new land value* y luego vuelve a bajar y así TODOS los días, y a los mismos precios, de 1.010 a 1.000, sin pasar por 1.001, 1.002...
> 
> ¿Cómo es que todos los días se venden y se desvenden las mismas tiles? Estoy muy mosqueada, esto no es cosa de la web de estadísticas, refleja bien lo que pasa en earth2.
> 
> Earth2 Stats | Fujairah | AE-FU



Según creo tiene que ver con la desaparición de tiles vendidas. Si te fijas hay una clara correlación entre las New Price y Tiles Sold:






De tal forma que, cuando se eliminan esas tiles vendidas (se supone que Earth 2 está haciendo limpia de aquellas tiles compradas por cuentas sospechosas) el precio decae, ya que este depende de las tiles vendidas en el país.

No sé, es una suposición... pero a saber...


----------



## pepita (10 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Según creo tiene que ver con la desaparición de tiles vendidas. Si te fijas hay una clara correlación entre las New Price y Tiles Sold:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 623674
> 
> ...



Gracias por contestar, pero eso sería si un día pillan a uno que ha hecho alguna "trampa" en ese país, que desaparezcan de golpe unas cuantas ventas?

Pero esto lleva pasando 15 días casi a diario, me parece inverosímil que todos los días suba el precio/las tiles vendidas al mismo número y luego vuelvan a bajar al mismo número, igual es algo mas habitual y no me he fijado en otros paises. Éste como es donde más tengo me fijo a diario , siempre pasa de 416 a 420 el new land value, y luego baja a lo mismo y vuelve a subir a lo mismo, no sé, me parece rarísimo


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Abr 2021)

Por cierto, como sabréis se han eliminado los caracteres especiales y los espacios de los nombres de usuario. No obstante, si queréis customizar algo el nombre podéis usar estos que sí están permitidos: ٠ 一 

Otra cosa, ¿sabéis cómo se edita esto?:




He visto que algunos usuarios lo tienen modificado. En teoría hace referencia a la ubicación original de la propiedad, de manera que no debería de haber posibilidad de cambiarlo, pero la hay...


----------



## pepita (10 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Por cierto, como sabréis se han eliminado los caracteres especiales y los espacios de los nombres de usuario. No obstante, si queréis customizar algo el nombre podéis usar estos que sí están permitidos: ٠ 一
> 
> Otra cosa, ¿sabéis cómo se edita esto?:
> 
> ...



yo creía que la ubicación no se podía cambiar, yo tengo dos propiedades que están mal, una por cosas de fronteras y otra que directamente no sale la ubicación, pensé que era un fallo gordo, pero probé a ponerla en venta y en los mercados sale donde debe, no debería ser posible cambiarlo, por que es en lo que nos fijamos al comprar, no?

Gracias por lo de los caracteres yo probé alguno que no servía


----------



## pepita (10 Abr 2021)

¿donde has visto que se puede cambiar? en el pc yo no veo ninguna opción, como no sea en el móvil


----------



## mulleixion (10 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Por cierto, como sabréis se han eliminado los caracteres especiales y los espacios de los nombres de usuario. No obstante, si queréis customizar algo el nombre podéis usar estos que sí están permitidos: ٠ 一
> 
> Otra cosa, ¿sabéis cómo se edita esto?:
> 
> ...




Si. Permite cambiarlo perfectamente. 

Basta con ir a inspeccionar elemento y de ahí lo puedes modificar. Uno más de sus incontables errores .


----------



## mulleixion (10 Abr 2021)

AtomicHub - Interface for the EOSIO AtomicAssets NFT standard


The AtomicHub is a user friendly interface for the AtomicAssets NFT standard. Its features include an Explorer, a Marketplace, a Trading interface and an NFT Creator.




wax.atomichub.io






Os dejo una de nuestras tiendas de reciente apertura. En este caso de NFT relacionados con el mundo de Earth 2 .


----------



## pepita (10 Abr 2021)

No lo entiendo una cosa es ver el código, modificarlo para tu pc, y otra que se guarden esos cambios, porque entonces ¿se pueden cambiar tb las coordenadas?, no lo puedo creer

Me gustaría ver el de alguien que lo haya hecho


----------



## Desmond Humes (10 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No lo entiendo una cosa es ver el código, modificarlo para tu pc, y otra que se guarden esos cambios, porque entonces ¿se pueden cambiar tb las coordenadas?, no lo puedo creer
> 
> Me gustaría ver el de alguien que lo haya hecho





Yo compré una propiedad y en la ubicación aparece el código de descuento del tipo, no sé como se quita eso.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No lo entiendo una cosa es ver el código, modificarlo para tu pc, y otra que se guarden esos cambios, porque entonces ¿se pueden cambiar tb las coordenadas?, no lo puedo creer
> 
> Me gustaría ver el de alguien que lo haya hecho



Si te pillan que has cambiado la ubicación de una propiedad con una localización inexacta o errónea , te vuelan la cuenta.


----------



## pepita (10 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo compré una propiedad y en la ubicación aparece el código de descuento del tipo, no sé como se quita eso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que fuerte
A ver si tus problemas han sido por eso


----------



## Desmond Humes (10 Abr 2021)

Hombre, supongo que eliminarán la cuenta de quien ha cambiado la localización, que además tiene el código de descuento de esa persona.


----------



## pepita (10 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Hombre, supongo que eliminarán la cuenta de quien ha cambiado la localización, que además tiene el código de descuento de esa persona.



pues estudiándolo sí, pero ahora entiendo que tarden tanto en revisar las cuentas, menuda cagada, las ventas que se puedan haber hecho engañando con la ubicación a revisar tb,


----------



## Desmond Humes (10 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> pues estudiándolo sí, pero ahora entiendo que tarden tanto en revisar las cuentas, menuda cagada, las ventas que se puedan haber hecho engañando con la ubicación a revisar tb,



Hay decenas y decenas de propiedades que no tienen ninguna letra ni número donde debería aparecer la localización. No sé por qué hace eso la gente, pero desde luego sus cuentas siguen activas. Es bastante cachondeo todo.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Abr 2021)

El problema es de ellos mismos. Yo tengo varias propiedades en terrenos internacionales que no lo son. 

Un ejemplo es Hong Kong. Por eso la holdeo. Cuando lo arreglen me meten automáticamente un x6 fácil


----------



## pepita (10 Abr 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> El problema es de ellos mismos. Yo tengo varias propiedades en terrenos internacionales que no lo son.
> 
> Un ejemplo es Hong Kong. Por eso la holdeo. Cuando lo arreglen me meten automáticamente un x6 fácil



si, pero eso es como lo de mi frontera o que no haya salido nada en otra en ubicación, pero ese cambiazo es otra cosa


----------



## pepita (10 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Hay decenas y decenas de propiedades que no tienen ninguna letra ni número donde debería aparecer la localización. No sé por qué hace eso la gente, pero desde luego sus cuentas siguen activas. Es bastante cachondeo todo.



a mí me salió así, no se grabó, problema de ellos


----------



## Desmond Humes (10 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> a mí me salió así, no se grabó, problema de ellos



Ah, yo pensaba que la gente lo quitaba por algún motivo. Ya me parecía raro verlo tan a menudo. 
Si es cosa del sistema entonces todo bien.


----------



## pepita (10 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Ah, yo pensaba que la gente lo quitaba por algún motivo. Ya me parecía raro verlo tan a menudo.
> Si es cosa del sistema entonces todo bien.



acabo de mirar y sólo me ha pasado en dos, de 4 páginas que tengo, una la de Emiratos que estaba el servidor a explotar, y la otra vete a saber, pero yo no he tocado nada, así que ya sabrán que eso pasa, ahora lo del cambiazo les va a dar trabajo revisarlo


----------



## Elbrujo (11 Abr 2021)

Ostia de paginas. Algun alma caritativa me puede decir si ha pasado algo interesante esta ultima semana??


----------



## Kartal (11 Abr 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ostia de paginas. Algun alma caritativa me puede decir si ha pasado algo interesante esta ultima semana??



Lo más relevante fue que Shane ha puesto en su twitter que es muy probable que la Fase 2 empieze el sábado 17 de abril.

Y que por fin han puesto captcha para comprar una propiedad o hacer una contraoferta.

Ah, y no sé si se ha comentado ya, pero me parece que han arreglado el bug de Moldavia y está subiendo de precio.


----------



## Elbrujo (11 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Lo más relevante fue que Shane ha puesto en su twitter que es muy probable que la Fase 2 empieze el sábado 17 de abril.
> 
> Y que por fin han puesto captcha para comprar una propiedad o hacer una contraoferta.
> 
> Ah, y no sé si se ha comentado ya, pero me parece que han arreglado el bug de Moldavia y está subiendo de precio.



Gracias
Ah entonces hay novedades.en que consistiria la fase 2?


----------



## Kartal (11 Abr 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Gracias
> Ah entonces hay novedades.en que consistiria la fase 2?



Lo primero es Essence+EPL, y luego irán metiendo paulatinamente diferentes recursos, por lo que han dicho empezando por los más básicos. En algún momento durante la Fase 2, parece ser que no muy lejano, permitirán juntar y separar tiles en tus propiedades. Y habrán también novedades en la web. Dentro de una semana ya iremos viendo...


----------



## Visrul (11 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Lo primero es Essence+EPL, y luego irán metiendo paulatinamente diferentes recursos, por lo que han dicho empezando por los más básicos. En algún momento durante la Fase 2, parece ser que no muy lejano, permitirán juntar a separar tiles en tus propiedades. Y habrán también novedades en la web. Dentro de una semana ya iremos viendo...



¿Se sabe si se va a poder seguir comprando parcelas? Lo digo porque inicialmente decían que no, luego que sí y ahora con tanto desmentido en uno y otro sentido tengo un lío de la leche.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (11 Abr 2021)

Alguien me puede explicar porqué china cotiza 5 veces más que Irlanda cuando se ha vendido menos






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (11 Abr 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> ¿Se sabe si se va a poder seguir comprando parcelas? Lo digo porque inicialmente decían que no, luego que sí y ahora con tanto desmentido en uno y otro sentido tengo un lío de la leche.



Por supuesto que se podrá, ten en cuenta que todavía no han hecho la campaña de publicidad. Cuando entren nuevos usuarios necesitarán tierra nueva para comprar. Y nosotros LIT.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (11 Abr 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> ¿Se sabe si se va a poder seguir comprando parcelas? Lo digo porque inicialmente decían que no, luego que sí y ahora con tanto desmentido en uno y otro sentido tengo un lío de la leche.



Seguro , el negocio es vender.
En fase 3 lo mismo no, pero en 2 se podrá fijo

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond Humes (11 Abr 2021)

Lo de que China se haya traducido como "porcelana" ya me parece demasiado surrealista, madre del amor hermoso...





Visrul dijo:


> ¿Se sabe si se va a poder seguir comprando parcelas? Lo digo porque inicialmente decían que no, luego que sí y ahora con tanto desmentido en uno y otro sentido tengo un lío de la leche.





Por lo visto la idea que tienen no es solo que siempre haya parcelas disponibles a la venta, sino que además tengan un precio barato y accesible. No estarían dentro de las categorías 1-5. Serían unas "baldosas básicas".
Vamos a ver cómo y cuando las integran con el resto.


----------



## Kartal (11 Abr 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (11 Abr 2021)

como leches se hace para hacer lo de la retirada con tarjeta?

He subido mi DNI y pone "verificación pendiente", pero no sale ninguna casilla para solicitar la retirada con tarjeta...


----------



## pepita (11 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> como leches se hace para hacer lo de la retirada con tarjeta?
> 
> He subido mi DNI y pone "verificación pendiente", pero no sale ninguna casilla para solicitar la retirada con tarjeta...



Tienes activado el 2FA ?


----------



## antoniussss (11 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Tienes activado el 2FA ?



si


----------



## Carlos1 (11 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> como leches se hace para hacer lo de la retirada con tarjeta?
> 
> He subido mi DNI y pone "verificación pendiente", pero no sale ninguna casilla para solicitar la retirada con tarjeta...




Hay un montón de gente lo tiene pendiente hace semanas, no eres el único.


----------



## Le Fanu (11 Abr 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (11 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Hay un montón de gente lo tiene pendiente hace semanas, no eres el único.




Para meter dinero bien fácil que es hhahahahahhahaahhahahaha


Para sacar, rellene el formulario W.32, llévelo otro día a la señorita del otro mostrador para que le dé el formulario Y.52...........


----------



## BigJoe (11 Abr 2021)

Ya salió la lista de ganadores, mucha suerte a todos!!


----------



## pepita (11 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Ya salió la lista de ganadores, mucha suerte a todos!!



ohhh yo nada a ver si ha habido alguien aquí


----------



## EPO (11 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> si



Creo que aunque no vayas a sacar más de 1000 dólares tienes que meter un archivo cualquiera en donde va la factura con tu dirección. Igual es eso, a mi me paso eso


----------



## antoniussss (11 Abr 2021)

EPO dijo:


> Creo que aunque no vayas a sacar más de 1000 dólares tienes que meter un archivo cualquiera en donde va la factura con tu dirección. Igual es eso, a mi me paso eso



si? que documento metéis aquí?


----------



## pepita (11 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> si? que documento metéis aquí?



cualquier factura que tengas en la que salga tu nombre y dirección, gas, luz, agua, internet...

No te vayas del todo eh? que somos vecinos en todo el mundo, en Andorra vi un día que puerta con puerta


----------



## antoniussss (11 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> cualquier factura que tengas en la que salga tu nombre y dirección, gas, luz, agua, internet...
> 
> No te vayas del todo eh? que somos vecinos en todo el mundo, en Andorra vi un día que puerta con puerta



No, no, solo recojo unos pocos beneficios y así voy probando las retiradas, tranquis ^^


----------



## Kartal (12 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Ya salió la lista de ganadores, mucha suerte a todos!!



Un compañero de Earth 2 España se ha llevado uno de los premios gordos.


----------



## Le Fanu (12 Abr 2021)

Entrevista a The Real Joker. Es cuanto menos interesante (aunque lo mismo no es más que un fantoche).

Confessions of a Madman (aka TheRealJoker)

*Confesiones de un loco (también conocido como TheRealJoker)*

Hablamos de él en "¿Realmente parezco un tipo con un plan?" y ahora el hombre que generó todo el rumor en Earth2.io se tomó el tiempo para responder algunas preguntas. Elude muchos problemas y evita profundizar demasiado, así que toma la entrevista por lo que vale. Un hombre gastando mucho dinero, bastante errático e impredecible (muy parecido al nombre de personaje que ha tomado), y obviamente tratando de esconder algo. Por lo que vale, el autor no cree todo lo que se le presenta, pero estoy presentando esta conversación palabra por palabra.


*Hazy: La pregunta más importante sobre la que la gente siente curiosidad es, obviamente, quién es usted; ahora no espero que divulgue información personal que no se siente cómodo compartiendo, pero si puede dar un poco de información sobre quién es, de dónde viene su dinero. de, y lo más importante, que no tienes ninguna afiliación con el desarrollo de Earth2 (definitivamente hay algunas personas que creen esto, yo no), eso sería un gran comienzo. * 
_No voy a dar información personal (en esta etapa) lo siento. Aún no hay afiliación ACTUAL o oficial con E2, PERO estoy trabajando en eso y quiero estar involucrado en el proyectoz. Esta semana he hablado con el equipo en profundidad sobre varios aspectos y quiero aportar valor al proyecto y a todos los que lo utilizan. Ese es el estado actual._

*Hazy: ¿Cómo se puso en contacto con el equipo E2? *
_Alguien que conocía al equipo de Earth 2 se acercó a mí y nos conectó, sabía que podía aportar un valor significativo a Earth2._

*Hazy: Dice que todavía no tiene afiliación con E2, ¿significa esto que quiere una? ¿De qué manera o forma? * 
_Así es, sin afiliación TODAVÍA, planeo cambiar el mundo._

*Hazy: Dijiste que estás comprando según tus preferencias, pero debes tener algún tipo de estrategia para realizar compras tan grandes. * 
_Es un gusto personal, es aleatorio, caótico y estratégico._

*Nebuloso: Dices que tus compras, mientras que las aleatorias y caóticas son estratégicas. ¿Puede decirnos más cuál es su estrategia? * 
_La estrategia es cambiar el juego, cambiar el mundo._

*Hazy: ¿Por qué no ofertar cantidades más bajas y obtener las propiedades por un valor más bajo de lo que pagó por ellas? * 
_Eso puede encajar en un plan "regular", pero ¿realmente parezco un tipo con un plan? ¿No quemó el Joker "su mitad" del dinero en "La noche oscura"?_

*Hazy: ¿cómo se enteró de Earth2.io y qué le hizo saltar de la forma en que lo hizo? *
La _gente se puso en contacto conmigo al respecto, saben quién soy y qué puedo hacer. Querían presentarme para ver qué valor podía aportar._

*Hazy: ¿Quién te contactó? ¿Qué eres y qué puedes hacer? * 
_Solo un amigo bien conectado. Puedo interrumpir el sistema financiero global y devolver el poder a la gente, E2 parece un ajuste perfecto._

*Hazy: ¿Cuál es su visión de futuro para su papel en Earth2 y el juego en general? * 
_Todavía estoy aprendiendo sobre el juego en sí, en cuanto a "mi papel", veamos si funciona y si todo se alinea, planeo tener un gran impacto para todos._

*Hazy: Si bien es posible que desee algo de anonimato, el hecho de que esté en Discord me hace creer que desea un poco de atención en lo que está haciendo (y seguro que lo está obteniendo). ¿Qué parte de tu estrategia es esta?*
_En realidad, no tenía ninguna intención de ser conocido, y puse un Discord solo para discutir mis ofertas, a partir de ahí se salió de control con cientos de mensajes. No esperaba este resultado, así que ahora lo haré._

*Hazy: ¿Por qué cambiaste tu nombre de BST - Outlaw a The Joker? *
_Me di cuenta de que no debería tener ninguna afiliación. Siempre he sido un gran fanático del misterio detrás del Joker y cuáles son sus verdaderas intenciones (incluso tener un tatuaje de Joker), así que con todas las preguntas que rodean mi perfil, eso terminó siendo el que mejor encajaba._

Nota del autor: TheRealJoker reveló información sobre lo anterior, pero me pidió que no la revelara.

*Hazy: Ya que no brindará información personal, permítame preguntarle acerca de esta propiedad particularmente interesante. Lo etiquetó como CUEVA, que es algo personal para un hombre. Son dos centros de fitness / gimnasios aleatorios en Costa Mesa. Esta no es una ubicación aleatoria que eligió. Hay una razón para ello. ¿Estás afiliado a los gimnasios? ¿Cuál es el motivo de esta compra? Fue muy específico. **https://app.earth2.io/#thegrid/551d70cd-5d3f-485f-a19c-55ac8d9095d6*
_En cuanto a la CUEVA, eso fue simplemente un poco divertido, conozco al dueño, así que la compré simplemente para poder vendérsela porque sabía que él no querría que yo la poseyera, creo que se la vendí el otro día por $ 2k._


*Hazy: ¿Cuál es tu lugar en este nuevo mundo? ¿Por qué Earth2 y no algún otro metaverso terrestre virtual que está ahí fuera?*
_E2 es el primero que he visto y vino con una presentación personal._

*Hazy: ¿Qué pasa con los metaversos como Decentraland, My Neighbor Alice y Sandbox?*
_Ah, sí, los conozco a todos desde hace mucho tiempo, ni siquiera se acercan a esto_

*Hazy: ¿Por qué es ese el caso?*
_Para mí, esta es una simulación del "mundo real", un reinicio de la Tierra real para ver cómo se restablecería dado lo que sabemos ahora._

*Hazy: ¿Y por qué eso te interesa en particular? ¿Hay algo en el mundo real que le gustaría que cambiara? ¿Entonces qué?*
_Todo el sistema financiero._

*Hazy: ¿Qué sistema o modelo financiero le gustaría ver? ¿Cómo juega Earth2 en eso?*
_Todo se revelará con el tiempo, no tanto lo que me gustaría ver sino lo que me gustaría construir para E2. Se está creando un mundo nuevo y necesito encontrar mi lugar dentro de él._

Nota del autor: después de realizar esta entrevista, TheRealJoker vendió una propiedad a un nuevo personaje llamado HarleyQuinn por $ 50,000. La Sra. Quinn luego procedió a hacer un alboroto de compras. Mi conjetura es una cuenta alternativa para TheRealJoker, pero quién sabe ...

Compra de azulejos por $ 50,000


----------



## Kartal (12 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Entrevista a The Real Joker. Es cuanto menos interesante (aunque lo mismo no es más que un fantoche).
> 
> Confessions of a Madman (aka TheRealJoker)
> 
> ...



Gracias por el aporte, Le Fanu. Lectura interesante, desde luego.


----------



## Carlos1 (12 Abr 2021)

Menudo compincheo el tal Joker con la Harleyquinn, pronto aparecerá Batman y ya solo faltarán los aliens en toda esta historia.

Espero que no haya mucho mamoneo de compra y recompra entre amiguetes ricachones aburridos de esos modernos, sino le estarán haciendo un flaco favor de imagen a earth2


----------



## pepita (12 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, Le Fanu. Lectura interesante, desde luego.



Que interesante, da un halo de misterio al juego, me encanta, se ha comprado un Sheraton, muy bien!
También da un empujón de dinero, esperemos que se quede, con las compras tan caras que ha hecho le será dificil salir pronto.
Será muy malo?
La cosa es que ibamos a poner unos euros y esperar sentados unos años y nos tienen de lo mas entretenidos, aunque el shoon a mí me pone de los nervios
Me parece que el sábado no podré estar, pero ¿pensais que hay que tener algo de dinero en la cuenta por si queremos comprar algún EPL?

Y otra cosa los que podéis hablar con devs a ver si les metéis caña con lo del correo, me paso la vida pujando y contrapujando a uno que tarda varios días en enterarse y como no tengo paciencia me gasto el saldo , así no puede ser.


----------



## pepita (12 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Un compañero de Earth 2 España se ha llevado uno de los premios gordos.



Invítalo a Villa Burbuja ¿o era Villa Kartal? y que vea los referidos, bueno algo es algo, la pena que parece que nadie de aquí


----------



## Kartal (12 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Invítalo a Villa Burbuja ¿o era Villa Kartal? y que vea los referidos, bueno algo es algo, la pena que parece que nadie de aquí



Posiblemente ya conozca el proyecto, porque en ese servidor tenemos un canal propio para Villa Burbuja. Igual es de los vecinos que tienen parcelas en la ciudad pero prefieren permanecer anónimos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (12 Abr 2021)

MMM. Villa Kartal funcionando en Discord, fuera de burbuja... y, mientras, en burbuja... el letargo.
¿A qué podría ser debido?

Voy a pensarlo detenidamente. 

...


...


...



....


Vale. Ya está. Ya lo he pensado detenidamente.
La culpa es de los troles. Gñé.


----------



## pepita (12 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> MMM. Villa Kartal funcionando en Discord, fuera de burbuja... y, mientras, en burbuja... el letargo.
> ¿A qué podría ser debido?
> 
> Voy a pensarlo detenidamente.
> ...



yo creo que es porque está cerrado el catastro


----------



## Kartal (12 Abr 2021)

Pego por aquí un par de comentarios que escribió Shane anoche.

Al ser preguntado sobre los edificios del último vídeo:

_*those buildings are seriously nothing compared to what the end product will look like .. the buildings used there are only a tease*_

Al ser preguntado sobre la competencia que está apareciendo:

_*I guess if you have people trying to copy you then it means you're onto something big .. I am just focused on what we are doing and making sure we keep focused. Good luck to them if things get real because people have NO IDEA about all of the things which happen behind the scenes and all of the things we have accomplished behind closed doors. I am just focusing on what we are doing and making sure we're on the right path.*_


----------



## Don_Quijote (12 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> yo creo que es porque está cerrado el catastro



Puede ser. No pasa nada. El Padre Kartal informará, en su debido momento, de todo lo que se decida en Discord, seguro.
Todo son ventajas.


----------



## pepita (12 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Puede ser. No pasa nada. El Padre Kartal informará, en su debido momento, de todo lo que se decida en Discord, seguro.
> Todo son ventajas.



No, lo decidiremos aquí, lo que hace falta es que seamos capaces de ponernos de acuerdo


----------



## Don_Quijote (12 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, lo decidiremos aquí, lo que hace falta es que seamos capaces de ponernos de acuerdo



En discord, aquí, da lo mismo... Todo da lo mismo cuando en el corazón reside amor puro y júbilo de espíritu, ¿no cree usted?
Yo soy superfeliz, por eso los demás son desgraciados, gracias a Dios. A mí me ha tocado en el lado de los purificados.

¿Usted es muy feliz? Yo sí. Pues ya está. Eso es lo que cuenta. Buen rollito y sonrisas generosas. Deje a los jefes que camelen, que pa eso están ahí. Si ellos creen que es mejor dirigir desde Discord... ¿qué más da mientras lo hagan impulsados por el amor y la fraternidad?

Jijijí, emoticono, lol, meme, gif.


----------



## pepita (12 Abr 2021)

Se me ha olvidado cuando desaparecerán los edificios ¿en la fase 3 verdad? ¿en la 2? ¿nos los quitan ya?


----------



## Kartal (12 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Se me ha olvidado cuando desaparecerán los edificios ¿en la fase 3 verdad? ¿en la 2? ¿nos los quitan ya?



Pues la espera de que alguien lo confirme a mí me suena que era ya en Fase 2.


----------



## Desmond Humes (12 Abr 2021)

Yo creo que eso es fase 3 y no me extrañaría que aún queden años.
La desaparición de edificios marcaría el empezar a construir, modificar el entorno y/o utilizar los recursos. Mucha gente aún ni conoce earth2.
Y ya no es solo que aún no están preparados, sino que aún es importante el interés económico en cuanto a vender y especular con el mapeado tal y como lo vemos ahora. Querrán exprimirlo todo lo que puedan, lógicamente.
Pero no tengo ningún link ni captura que confirme todo esto.


----------



## pepita (12 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo creo que eso es fase 3 y no me extrañaría que aún queden años.
> La desaparición de edificios marcaría el empezar a construir, modificar el entorno y/o utilizar los recursos. Mucha gente aún ni conoce earth2.
> Y ya no es solo que aún no están preparados, sino que aún es importante el interés económico en cuanto a vender y especular con el mapeado tal y como lo vemos ahora. Querrán exprimirlo todo lo que puedan, lógicamente.



pues de acuerdo 100% leí fase 2, pero no me lo podía creer, no conviene


----------



## antoniussss (13 Abr 2021)

a quien le he comprado cerro calopez con descuento?


----------



## Desmond Humes (13 Abr 2021)

Qué cachondos. Hay que quererlos.


----------



## BigJoe (13 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 626147
> 
> 
> 
> Qué cachondos. Hay que quererlos.



Madre mia.... ya les vale, me alegro sinceramente que ya vuelvas al ruedo.


----------



## Kartal (13 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 626147
> 
> 
> 
> Qué cachondos. Hay que quererlos.



Precisamente ayer intenté comprar una propiedad que tenías a la venta y no me permitió ejecutar la orden por tener la cuenta suspendida. Y lo mismo me pasó con un tal SwissRayman o algo así.

En cuanto vuelva a tener cash miraré tu portfolio a ver qué tienes interesante.


----------



## Kartal (13 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo creo que eso es fase 3 y no me extrañaría que aún queden años.
> La desaparición de edificios marcaría el empezar a construir, modificar el entorno y/o utilizar los recursos. Mucha gente aún ni conoce earth2.
> Y ya no es solo que aún no están preparados, sino que aún es importante el interés económico en cuanto a vender y especular con el mapeado tal y como lo vemos ahora. Querrán exprimirlo todo lo que puedan, lógicamente.
> Pero no tengo ningún link ni captura que confirme todo esto.



Se supone que este fin de semana saldremos de dudas. Lo cierto es que tiene más sentido que esperen hasta más adelante, porque cuando hagan la campaña de márketing seguramente habrá muchos usuarios que querrán comprar su casa/colegio/trabajo,etc.

Pero si durante Fase 2 van a empezar a meter los recursos, va a quedar un poco raro que hayan minas o puedas sacar petróleo en medio de la ciudad...


----------



## Kartal (13 Abr 2021)

He preguntado en un par de sitios por Discord y parece ser que no hay nada oficial pero que se da por hecho que será más adelante. Hay quien dice que quizás no haya que esperar hasta Fase 3, sino que en una de las muchas actualizaciones que habrán durante toda la Fase 2 puede que metan ya el mapa de E2, pero como decía antes Desmond, posiblemente no será ni siquiera este año.


----------



## mulleixion (13 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 626147
> 
> 
> 
> Qué cachondos. Hay que quererlos.



Mándame tu portfolio a ver que encuentro Desmond


----------



## Kartal (13 Abr 2021)

About | AfterEarth

Shane, espabila o te adelantan...


----------



## Don_Quijote (13 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> About | AfterEarth
> 
> Shane, espabila o te adelantan...



Coño, un Timeplan... No puede ser verdad. Esas cosas son de trolles supergñé, por lo que no pueden ser acertadas.
Esta realidad no se ajusta a la teoría, por lo tanto, la realidad es falsa.

Todo el mundo de buen rollo. ¡Ahora mismo!


----------



## Elbrujo (13 Abr 2021)

Somos ricos ya?


----------



## Carlos1 (13 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> About | AfterEarth
> 
> Shane, espabila o te adelantan...




Como lo cumplan a rajatabla telita.

¿A qué se refieren con depósitos y retiradas instantáneas a través de la blockchain?

Lo de sacar una cripto está muy bien, pero ya veremos que tipo de chicharro sacarán, si ICO primero, o directamente al exchange, y a ver en qué exchange, cuanto supply, etc.

Como les salga bien la jugada y cumplan el 80% del plan de ruta seguramente vamos a tener follón del weno en cuanto a la competencia.


----------



## Kartal (13 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Como lo cumplan a rajatabla telita.
> 
> ¿A qué se refieren con depósitos y retiradas instantáneas a través de la blockchain?
> 
> ...



Sinceramente no creo ni que se lleguen a acercar a las cifras de Earth2 en cuanto a usuarios e inversión, pero me alegra que sean proyectos mínimamente serios para que nuestros queridos australianos espabilen.


----------



## Elbrujo (13 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Como lo cumplan a rajatabla telita.
> 
> ¿A qué se refieren con depósitos y retiradas instantáneas a través de la blockchain?
> 
> ...



Estos van a sacar cripto? Amos no me jodas


----------



## Carlos1 (13 Abr 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Estos van a sacar cripto? Amos no me jodas




Eso pone el roadmap, han puesto plazos y todo, ya veremos en que se queda todo eso.

En Earth2 he parado de pillar parcelas hace unos días, no creo que compre nada hasta no se cuando, no es que tenga mucho pero cada semana intentaba pillar bareteli en el marketplace, por ahora HODL con lo que tengo y esperando noticias y HECHOS REALES.


----------



## Le Fanu (13 Abr 2021)

Sería interesante ver las diferencias de números entre E2 y AE: usuarios, dinero invertido, etc.

Yo no entre en AE y ya no entraré, supongo, porque creo que E2 tendrá ventaja en los números. Pero lo mismo no he hecho bien...


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Abr 2021)

Yo sí he entrado en AE. El huevón de Shane me ha dejado hasta los hu*vos con Emiratos, los huevos de Pascua y los Soon. Es verdad que el equipo de AE no parece gran cosa ( seis bastante jovencillos ), pero por lo menos parecen tener claras las cosas. De momento solo se puede comprar en EE.UU, y creo que también en Canadá y la India. El resto esta cerrado por ahora.

Como termine resultando es otra cuestión.


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Abr 2021)

La lista es más amplia: también están Francia, Emiratos, y Gran Bretaña. Los precios están por ciudades. En Nueva York me costaban ya 0.97, pero en Sauk City en Wisconsin 0,05.


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Abr 2021)

En AE han habilitado un sistema de votación para ver cual es el siguiente país a abrir, de momento gana Italia.





Votes | AfterEarth.io







afterearth.io


----------



## LostSouls (13 Abr 2021)

Ostias, parece un poquillo cutre pero es tentador ver esos precios tan bajos y ese _carreteramapa, _alguien tiene referido??


----------



## Kartal (13 Abr 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Yo sí he entrado en AE. El huevón de Shane me ha dejado hasta los hu*vos con Emiratos, los huevos de Pascua y los Soon. Es verdad que el equipo de AE no parece gran cosa ( seis bastante jovencillos ), pero por lo menos parecen tener claras las cosas. De momento solo se puede comprar en EE.UU, y creo que también en Canadá y la India. El resto esta cerrado por ahora.
> 
> Como termine resultando es otra cuestión.



¿Fundamos Villa Burbuja 2.0 en La Sagra cuando abran España?


----------



## pepita (13 Abr 2021)

Que poco fieles sois los hombres, en el pecado llevareis la penitencia


----------



## Kartal (13 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Que poco fieles sois los hombres, en el pecado llevareis la penitencia



¿Quién se ha casado o comprometido con Earth2?

Por mi parte no tengo pensado irme a ninguna otra plataforma, pero si alguien tiene el dinero, el tiempo y las ganas de diversificar y probar en otras webs, no veo el problema por ningún lado. Es más, si algún burbujo entra en AE, VPark o cualquier otra, me gustaría que nos fuese informando de los pros y contras que le encuentra. Y si ya la cosa fructifica pues se abre otro hilo y ya está.


----------



## talosweb (13 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> About | AfterEarth
> 
> Shane, espabila o te adelantan...




_AfterEarth Crypto Currency._
_Hybrid Platform
(Centralized and Decentralized)._


----------



## pepita (13 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Quién se ha casado o comprometido con Earth2?
> 
> Por mi parte no tengo pensado irme a ninguna otra plataforma, pero si alguien tiene el dinero, el tiempo y las ganas de diversificar y probar en otras webs, no veo el problema por ningún lado. Es más, si algún burbujo entra en AE, VPark o cualquier otra, me gustaría que nos fuese informando de los pros y contras que le encuentra. Y si ya la cosa fructifica pues se abre otro hilo y ya está.



Amén, faltaría más, era una bromita, pero ya sé que en este hilo las bromitas no ...

Mucha suerte a quien se meta ahí


----------



## Kartal (13 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Amén, faltaría más, era una bromita, pero ya sé que en este hilo las bromitas no ...
> 
> Mucha suerte a quien se meta ahí



No pasa nada, Pepita. Por escrito no siempre se entiende el tono. 

¿Cómo llevas tu estrategia? ¿Ya tienes todo lo que quieres/necesitas antes de Fase 2 o estás buscando alguna cosilla para completar tu cartera?


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Abr 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Ostias, parece un poquillo cutre pero es tentador ver esos precios tan bajos y ese _carreteramapa, _alguien tiene referido??



El mío es POCHITO, igual mi alías en el juego.


----------



## pepita (13 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> No pasa nada, Pepita. Por escrito no siempre se entiende el tono.
> 
> ¿Cómo llevas tu estrategia? ¿Ya tienes todo lo que quieres/necesitas antes de Fase 2 o estás buscando alguna cosilla para completar tu cartera?



Pues entre las ilusiones de que me tocara un huevo y el miedo a la fase 2 por si desaparecían edificios, ya tenía visto lo que quería, y claro, me lo he acabado gastando de mi bolsillo, menudo sacaperras.

Me he comprado varios edificios, y como no llega el dinero para todo lo que quiero he optado por , a ver qué os parece: coger la tile en la que sale el nombre del edificio, y la tile de las coordenadas de google, aunque no me de para comprar mas tiles


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Abr 2021)

Hace un rato, una compra en Canadá AE


----------



## pepita (13 Abr 2021)

Ayer lunes puse el numero de seguidores en facebook, que esta semana había bajado, 

y hoy estoy viendo que ha pegado un subidón de 5 o 6 veces lo normal al día ¿sabeis si ha habido algo? ¿alguna tele? ¿o se han comprado 1000 seguidores para compensar el bajón de la semana pasada? porque suele crecer a unos 225 al día y hoy han sido 1250


----------



## antoniussss (13 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Fundamos Villa Burbuja 2.0 en La Sagra cuando abran España?



no me calientes.... no me calientes que me hago con todo chozas de canales


----------



## Le Fanu (14 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ayer lunes puse el numero de seguidores en facebook, que esta semana había bajado,
> 
> y hoy estoy viendo que ha pegado un subidón de 5 o 6 veces lo normal al día ¿sabeis si ha habido algo? ¿alguna tele? ¿o se han comprado 1000 seguidores para compensar el bajón de la semana pasada? porque suele crecer a unos 225 al día y hoy han sido 1250



Pues me creo lo de la compra, porque que yo sepa no ha habido ningún movimiento nuevo en cuanto a publicidad o aparición en medios...

A mi me ha pasado como a ti. Tenía ilusiones de trincar algún easter egg en la pedrea, ya que encontré uno de ellos relativamente pronto. Me ponía el rollo de tener uno de los primeros NFTs de E2. Pero nada.

En cuanto a estrategias, aunque en mi caso no quería meter más eypos después de los easter egg, me he visto "obligado" a ingresar 100 dólares más, todo destinado al mercado asiático que sigue relativamente devaluado (excepto Corea del Sur).

Por cierto, USA ya es clase 4. En teoría la línea han sido los 600.000, aunque hay dudas por que ha habido borrado de propiedades. Nada más pasar a clase 4 las propiedades de clase 3 se han revalorizado.


----------



## pepita (14 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues me creo lo de la compra, porque que yo sepa no ha habido ningún movimiento nuevo en cuanto a publicidad o aparición en medios...
> 
> A mi me ha pasado como a ti. Tenía ilusiones de trincar algún easter egg en la pedrea, ya que encontré uno de ellos relativamente pronto. Me ponía el rollo de tener uno de los primeros NFTs de E2. Pero nada.
> 
> ...



jajaja obligado a ingresar 100 dólares, igual que yo, no son listos ni nada, una semana babeando nos han tenido
Voy a procurar no hacerles mas caso, a ver si puedo no gastar nada hasta que abran algún pais, que en ese caso no me veo capaz de contenerme


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Que poco fieles sois los hombres, en el pecado llevareis la penitencia



No todos los hombres son iguales eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh
No nos puedes meter a todos en el mismo saco...............eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh.
Generalizas mucho eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
No puedes generalizar así eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Tus comentarios me parecen feminazis y misándricos eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
¿También odias a tu padre, tus hijos y tus hermanos?
Tanto odio como detecto con mi odiómetro no puede ser bueno eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Hay un problema en ti eeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Háztelo mirar eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh.

Jijijí.


----------



## pepita (14 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No todos los hombres son iguales eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh
> No nos puedes meter a todos en el mismo saco...............eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh.
> Generalizas mucho eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> No puedes generalizar así eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> ...



no seas tan cascarrabias, qué horas son éstas


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Abr 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Estos van a sacar cripto? Amos no me jodas



Todos los que hagan con esto con criptodivisas crípticas, la cagarán.
La cripto, en resumen, espantará a todo el mundo, id est, espantará al gran dinero.

Aquí el pastel se lo llevará aquel que tenga un 3D más vistoso, versátil y chulo de ver.
Los demás, sobre todo si encriptan todo haciéndolo inescrutable e imposible de entender...... se quedarán en anécdota de frikis.

La criptorevolución no vendrá... más que nada porque lleva 20 años siendo inminente y aquí no pasa nada.
La criptocosa no será un éxito porque no hay Dios que lo entienda.
La criptocosa no es buena porque una cosa ha quedado clara en 20 años de revolución inminente: es pura especulación y su valor es totalmente volátil. Ninguna divisa volátil tiene futuro.


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> no seas tan cascarrabias, qué horas son éstas



*¡¡¡¡ TROLL !!!! ¡AL ATAQUE!*


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> No pasa nada, Pepita. Por escrito no siempre se entiende el tono.



No se entenderá el suyo... o no entenderá usted los escritos de los demás, pero es perfectamente posible expresarse con rigurosa precisión designativa.

Menudo trolaco de baja calidad. Todo ese odio que destila usted siempre es síntoma de un desarreglo espiritual importante.
No me extraña que no le quiera nadie, y sea presa de inseguridades y malestares sin fin. Ha quedado usted retratado con toda esa inquina y esa mentira compulsiva.

Jijijí.


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Fundamos Villa Burbuja 2.0 en La Sagra cuando abran España?



Jajajaja. Sus Villa Kartal 2.0, 3.0 y 4.0 no han tenido ningún éxito y ahora se hace el longui.

Monte Villa Kartales hasta 32803810398.0, tranquilo, en todos sucederá lo mismo: *será usted el rey de un país sin súbditos.*


Hasta luec. Jojojojojojojojojojojojojo. Superfeliz yo.
Deje de llorar. Jijijí.


----------



## Kartal (14 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> no me calientes.... no me calientes que me hago con todo chozas de canales



Hombre por la broma está bien, pero igual una cala en la Costa Brava o en Mallorca tiene más recorrido...


----------



## Silverado72 (14 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> About | AfterEarth
> 
> Shane, espabila o te adelantan...



He abierto hilo de After Earth en el subforo "Emprendedores", por si a alguien le interesa.









Tierras Virtuales: After Earth


Parcelas de tierra virtual, los " blocks " o bloques. Han declarado que mas adelante piensan en hacer convertibilidad a una criptomoneda suya. https://www.afterearth.io EDITO. CÓDIGOS REFERIDOS EN AFTER EARTH: Silverado72: POCHITO Kartal: KENAN Dadaria: DADARIA QuestionMark: QUESTIONMARK...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kartal (14 Abr 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (15 Abr 2021)

Yep


----------



## Visrul (15 Abr 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Yep



Leche, felicidades.
¿The real Joker es ese que está invirtiendo a tope ultimamente?


----------



## Kartal (15 Abr 2021)

En el servidor de Earth2 España ya hemos completado una isla de Micronesia con el sistema de 1 parcela por usuario (1 Tile Island). Si el juego avanza puede ser interesante tener varios de estos miniproyectos alternativos, igual en alguno de ellos nos cae el gordo con algún recurso especial.

Ahora vamos a intentar llenar una pequeña isla fluvial en Guinea Ecuatorial, que al fin y al cabo fue una colonia española y siguen hablando castellano por esas tierras. Está muy barato, apenas 0,50 la tile, pero nos piden que por favor compremos solamente una parcela cada uno. Dejo por aquí el enlace:

1 Tile Island - Earth 2 España - Guinea Ecuatorial

Para ver bien los límites de la isla y no comprar en el agua usad el modo Mapa, que en este caso coincide bien con la vista satélite.


----------



## Jebediah (15 Abr 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Leche, felicidades.
> ¿The real Joker es ese que está invirtiendo a tope ultimamente?



Como no veo el mensaje al que preguntas ya supongo de quien es. TheRealJoker tiene toda la pinta de ser un dev o mod camuflado, ya me dirás de qué van esas compras exageradas sin negociar precio ni nada, o 9 tiles de Stonehenge en medio de la nada por $10.000...


----------



## mulleixion (15 Abr 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Leche, felicidades.
> ¿The real Joker es ese que está invirtiendo a tope ultimamente?




Si así es. Está dentro de nuestro proyecto en Expo City. Ese es el precio pactado con el a cambio de estar en una buena zona de la ciudad. 

Es decir no fue al tuntún . Llevaba semanas previas hablando con el de algunos proyectos que tenemos, si.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Abr 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Como no veo el mensaje al que preguntas ya supongo de quien es. TheRealJoker tiene toda la pinta de ser un dev o mod camuflado, ya me dirás de qué van esas compras exageradas sin negociar precio ni nada, o 9 tiles de Stonehenge en medio de la nada por $10.000...



xDDD oyendo campanas sin saber ni dónde.


----------



## Desmond Humes (15 Abr 2021)

Pues estamos ya a día 15 y ni una palabra aún sobre fase 2... cuando otras veces ya venían anunciando otros acontecimientos desde los días previos; Dubai, easter eggs, CC withdrawals, nueva empresa de "support"... etc.
El comienzo de la fase 2 es más gordo que todo eso y deberían estar ya anunciando a bombo y platillo.
Ni de coña arranca la fase 2 el sábado


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> En el servidor de Earth2 España ya hemos completado una isla de Micronesia con el sistema de 1 parcela por usuario (1 Tile Island). Si el juego avanza puede ser interesante tener varios de estos miniproyectos alternativos, igual en alguno de ellos nos cae el gordo con algún recurso especial.
> 
> Ahora vamos a intentar llenar una pequeña isla fluvial en Guinea Ecuatorial, que al fin y al cabo fue una colonia española y siguen hablando castellano por esas tierras. Está muy barato, apenas 0,50 la tile, pero nos piden que por favor compremos solamente una parcela cada uno. Dejo por aquí el enlace:
> 
> ...




¿Entonces el número de parcelas sí que cuenta?
Pensaba que contar parcelas era de nazitrollfachamonsters...

Cómo han cambiado las cosas... Sin duda la flexibilidad de criterios es una cosa buena.


----------



## Kartal (15 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Pues estamos ya a día 15 y ni una palabra aún sobre fase 2... cuando otras veces ya venían anunciando otros acontecimientos desde los días previos; Dubai, easter eggs, CC withdrawals, nueva empresa de "support"... etc.
> El comienzo de la fase 2 es más gordo que todo eso y deberían estar ya anunciando con bombo y platillo.
> Ni de coña arranca la fase 2 el sábado



A ver qué se inventan esta vez...

Igual lo que arranca el sábado es una cuanta atrás hacia Fase 2


----------



## antoniussss (15 Abr 2021)

Puesss sigo con lo de:
Verification status: PENDING

Siendo un puto DNI oficial, no cualquier papel raro. Voy a escribir a Atención al Cliente, como no den respuesta vendo todo y me las piro.


¿Puedo escribir en Español?


----------



## CliffUnger2 (15 Abr 2021)

Buenas!! ¿Alguien ha empezado a ganar pasta con esto? Ya llevamos unos meses con el, debería de existir ganancias.


----------



## Carlos1 (15 Abr 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Buenas!! ¿Alguien ha empezado a ganar pasta con esto? Ya llevamos unos meses con el, debería de existir ganancias.




Esta gente ha comenzado en noviembre, pienso que le faltan años de desarrollo como para que pueda haber un marketplace activo.
En lo que están fallando es no tener un mapa de ruta claro y especificando fechas aproximadas según que avances vayan haciendo, y para que entre gente nueva tienes que cada cierto tiempo hacer cada vez más atractivo el proyecto, que atraiga tanto a especuladores como a a amantes de las nuevas tecnologías, tiene que haber una combinación de todo. Solo con llenarlo de gamers no se va hacer nada, el dinero gordo y las ballenas vendrán de otro nicho de cliente, pero por otro lado solo especular con parcelas que no hacen nada, pues tampoco sirve.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Abr 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Buenas!! ¿Alguien ha empezado a ganar pasta con esto? Ya llevamos unos meses con el, debería de existir ganancias.




Contestando directamente a tu pregunta , sí. Yo he ganado pasta. Más de la que he metido , ya desde antes. Pero hablando concretamente desde ayer , ya estoy "jugando" como si no hubiese metido ni 1€ y encima hubiese sacado bastante dinero .


----------



## Desmond Humes (15 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Puesss sigo con lo de:
> Verification status: PENDING
> 
> Siendo un puto DNI oficial, no cualquier papel raro. Voy a escribir a Atención al Cliente, como no den respuesta vendo todo y me las piro.
> ...



Yo voy a hacer hoy lo de la identificación y luego probar el withdrawal, no meto más pasta hasta que vea que la puedo sacar
Parece que a través de Revolut es lo más rápido e indoloro.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (15 Abr 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Contestando directamente a tu pregunta , sí. Yo he ganado pasta. Más de la que he metido , ya desde antes. Pero hablando concretamente desde ayer , ya estoy "jugando" como si no hubiese metido ni 1€ y encima hubiese sacado bastante dinero .



Pues mira que bien. Yo que me alegro.

En su día yo también metí y si que veo que ese "dinero" por llamarlo de alguna forma, ha crecido. Pero bastante me pinta si ya no lo puedo sacar a no ser que alguien me compre un trozo de tierra en mitad del campo para luego no hacer nada con él.


----------



## Kartal (15 Abr 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Buenas!! ¿Alguien ha empezado a ganar pasta con esto? Ya llevamos unos meses con el, debería de existir ganancias.



Yo entré a finales de enero y después de ciertas ventas he tenido en unas cuantas ocasiones disponible para retirar varios cientos de euros más de lo invertido. Pero he decidido reinvertirlo aumentando y mejorando mi portfolio porque este es un dinero que no necesito y quiero ver cómo se desarrolla la plataforma a medio/largo plazo.


----------



## Kartal (15 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Puesss sigo con lo de:
> Verification status: PENDING
> 
> Siendo un puto DNI oficial, no cualquier papel raro. Voy a escribir a Atención al Cliente, como no den respuesta vendo todo y me las piro.
> ...



Sinceramente espero que te lo pienses bien y sigas por aquí una buena temporada, pero en el caso de que llegues a tomar esa decisión mi correo y mi Discord están abiertos para hablar de negocios.


----------



## antoniussss (15 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo voy a hacer hoy lo de la identificación y luego probar el withdrawal, no meto más pasta hasta que vea que la puedo sacar
> Parece que a través de Revolut es lo más rápido e indoloro.



Lógicamente, si no hay un feedback fluido entre entradas y salidas les pueden dar muy por culo.

Aunque te lo permitan 1 vez al mes, solicitandolo, luego el día 30 de cada mes se lanza, me parece perfecto, tienes la información y así son las reglas.

Pero 15 días para verificar un puto DNI? amos amos y espérate que no se vaya a 2 meses.


----------



## Visrul (15 Abr 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Como no veo el mensaje al que preguntas ya supongo de quien es. TheRealJoker tiene toda la pinta de ser un dev o mod camuflado, ya me dirás de qué van esas compras exageradas sin negociar precio ni nada, o 9 tiles de Stonehenge en medio de la nada por $10.000...



La verdad es que o se trata de un jeque árabe, o sea, alguien para el que 1.000 $ es lo mismo que para mi 5 céntimos o no lo entiendo muy bien, porque los precios me parecen fuera de bolos. De todas formas si esa persona va a gastar esas cantidades, pues por lo menos que sea con alguien de por aquí...
Pero me parce algo totalmente ilógico, no tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (15 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Yo entré a finales de enero y después de ciertas ventas he tenido en unas cuantas ocasiones disponible para retirar varios cientos de euros más de lo invertido. Pero he decidido reinvertirlo aumentando y mejorando mi portfolio porque este es un dinero que no necesito y quiero ver cómo se desarrolla la plataforma a medio/largo plazo.



Pero quién te compra el terreno?


----------



## Kartal (15 Abr 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Pero quién te compra el terreno?



Otros usuarios, últimamente bastantes coreanos. Sobretodo he hecho mucha compra/venta de Clase 1, en algunos casos intradía.


----------



## Desmond Humes (16 Abr 2021)

Pues ya han aceptado la verificación, ha sido cosa de 4 o 5 horas, ahora pide una tarjeta para asociar.
Sagreño, has subido solo la foto del DNI? Hay que subir una segunda imagen en el campo de abajo, de una factura o documento con tu dirección.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Pues ya han aceptado la verificación, ha sido cosa de 4 o 5 horas, ahora pide una tarjeta para asociar.
> Sagreño, has subido solo la foto del DNI? Hay que subir una segunda imagen en el campo de abajo, de una factura o documento con tu dirección.



???

Pone que solo si vas a retirar 1.000 € o más.... aquí es donde pones una factura por ejemplo?


----------



## Desmond Humes (16 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> ???
> 
> Pone que solo si vas a retirar 1.000 € o más.... aquí es donde pones una factura por ejemplo?




En caso de que no quieras poner factura con tu dirección o el importe sea menos de 1000 dólares, igualmente piden subir una imagen en el segundo apartado, aunque sea en blanco, como prueba de que has entendido los términos. Estaba intentando poner captura de esto que digo pero no la encuentro ahora mismo.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Abr 2021)

arggggggggggggggg tiene que ser jpg y las tengo en PDF... he tenido que usar el paint, me cago en todas sus reputas madres


----------



## Desmond Humes (16 Abr 2021)

Piden asociar tarjeta, pero voy a esperar a hacerme con una de Revolut, que suena muy bien ese invento, no cobran comisiones y aceptan cualquier divisa.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Abr 2021)

jodo si soy el top 23 de los más retardeds de españa con más pasta metida xDDD.


----------



## Desmond Humes (16 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> jodo si soy el top 23 de los más retardeds de españa con más pasta metida xDDD.




Yo me he puesto la bandera de España y soy top ten _de la ATP_ 
Y en el top 50 hay al menos 6 o 7 foreros habituales. Si les sumamos los españoles que tienen banderas de otros países, creo que igualmente entramos en el top 100.
Somos cuatro gatos, hace falta que entre más gente.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Abr 2021)

Si, si ya te he visto, bue o realmente yo so. 600 euros menos puestos porque hice 2 ventas por 300 que reinverti


----------



## Kartal (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## Kartal (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Abr 2021)

Yo también superaporto foticos.
Pongo una del Palacio de Sanssousi, que es muy bonito.









Como yo colaboro y aporto BELLEZA, los demás aportan fealdad.
Jijijí.


----------



## BigJoe (16 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>



Joer que va a ser lo siguiente? una foto suya de sus pinreles en la playa hablandonos de sus emociones? 

para ser una startup ya cree tener dejes de Elon Musk


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Joer que va a ser lo siguiente? una foto suya de sus pinreles en la playa hablandonos de sus emociones?
> 
> para ser una startup ya cree tener dejes de Elon Musk



Hoy en día la espiritualidad es una pose de instagram...

La verdadera espiritualidad, sin chorraditas, se considera algo pedante, molesto y antisocial.


----------



## Kartal (16 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Joer que va a ser lo siguiente? una foto suya de sus pinreles en la playa hablandonos de sus emociones?
> 
> para ser una startup ya cree tener dejes de Elon Musk



Sí, demasiado críptico ese tweet, pero hay que leer entre líneas. En este caso mejor eso que el silencio. Por lo que se está comentando se viene anuncio importante en las próximas horas.


----------



## BigJoe (16 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Hoy en día la espiritualidad es una pose de instagram...
> 
> La verdadera espiritualidad, sin chorraditas, se considera algo pedante, molesto y antisocial.



Puede que al leerte sienta que a veces diferimos demasiado pero hoy está siendo un festival de opiniones concordantes.


----------



## Carlos1 (16 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> arggggggggggggggg tiene que ser jpg y las tengo en PDF... he tenido que usar el paint, me cago en todas sus reputas madres











Convertir PDF a JPG | Extraer imágenes de un PDF


Convierte las páginas de un PDF a imágenes JPG o extrae todas las imágenes de un PDF. Servicio online para convertir PDF a JPG.




www.ilovepdf.com


----------



## mulleixion (16 Abr 2021)

El roadmap está en camino. No tardarán demasiado en presentarlo.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Abr 2021)

Pues sí, efectivamente, al poner el segundo documento ya lo tengo verificado.... ya podrían poner que los 2 campos son obligatorios o algo xD.

Ya estoy más relajado ^^


----------



## Desmond Humes (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## Kartal (16 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 629989
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 629990



Gracias Desmond. Parece que nada de Essence para mañana...



Más de Shane:

*"it's confidential but we are working on massive, massive agreements in the background right now"

"There are a few fixes coming early next week already"*


----------



## antoniussss (16 Abr 2021)

he oido algo que van a lanzar que beneficiaran a los holdeadores de largo plazo?

Cripto?

No se me ocurre que puede beneficiar holdear 10 años sea cual sea el precio intradia del mercado de tiles


----------



## Kartal (16 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> he oido algo que van a lanzar que beneficiaran a los holdeadores de largo plazo?
> 
> Cripto?
> 
> No se me ocurre que puede beneficiar holdear 10 años sea cual sea el precio intradia del mercado de tiles



Lo del largo plazo lo comenta Shane en una de las capturas que ha compartido Desmond. Por lo visto mañana se darán más detalles.

Por otro lado, han puesto alguna cosita más en el tester:

Stage2-app.earth2.io


Como curiosidad, echadle un vistazo a Villa Burbuja con el mapa 3D.... parece una escalera enorme


----------



## antoniussss (16 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Lo del largo plazo lo comenta Shane en una de las capturas que ha compartido Desmond. Por lo visto mañana se darán más detalles.
> 
> Por otro lado, han puesto alguna cosita más en el tester:
> 
> ...



jajajjaja, seremos potencia mundial en molinillos eolicos, yes we can!


----------



## Kartal (16 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> jajajjaja, seremos potencia mundial en molinillos eolicos, yes we can!



Sí, aquí de molinillos vamos bien servidos...


----------



## Remero (16 Abr 2021)

Ando muy desconectado... Alguna novedad sobre fase2, essence?


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Abr 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Ando muy desconectado... Alguna novedad sobre fase2, essence?




Countdown shoon.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Abr 2021)

Esta cripto que ha salido hace nada parece estar más avanzada que Earth 2, no lo pillo. Unos no pueden ser tan lentos y los otros no pueden ser tan rápidos o algo me pierdo. Con la cripto Riskmoon que trabajará en el videojuego y con NFTs. Vale $0,00000002.


----------



## Kartal (17 Abr 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Esta cripto que ha salido hace nada parece estar más avanzada que Earth 2, no lo pillo. Unos no pueden ser tan lentos y los otros no pueden ser tan rápidos o algo me pierdo. Con la cripto Riskmoon que trabajará en el videojuego y con NFTs. Vale $0,00000002.



No entiendo mucho de criptos y realmente no me interesa demasiado el tema, pero tengo una pregunta: en el caso de que Earth2, AfterEarth o cualquier otro juego, plataforma o como se le quiera llamar, implementase el minado de una criptomoneda propia... habría que abrirse sí o sí una wallet tipo Binance o se podría mantener en la web y ya de ahí en un momento dado cambiarla a dinero fíat?


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Abr 2021)

Los gilipollas de earth 2 la estan cagando al final veremos la pasta perdida. Tendrian que haberse centrado en sacar la cripto primero. Luego ya tendran tiempo de desarroyar el puto juego. Ahora los de after earth han visto como va el tema y pes van a dar patadas.

Aki la mayoria estamos para ganar dinero ES LO QUE PROMETIAN. Yo no tengo tiempo de jueguecitos. Kizas sea el momento de apostar por after earth que promete dar lo que desde siemlre quise que diera.....CRIPTOS COÑO CRIPTOS.... Y luego ya las vendemos nosotros. Siesque era una idea cojonuda coño usar los terrenos para minar


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> No entiendo mucho de criptos y realmente no me interesa demasiado el tema, pero tengo una pregunta: en el caso de que Earth2, AfterEarth o cualquier otro juego, plataforma o como se le quiera llamar, implementase el minado de una criptomoneda propia... habría que abrirse sí o sí una wallet tipo Binance o se podría mantener en la web y ya de ahí en un momento dado cambiarla a dinero fíat?




Aquí hay varias cosas; para meter tu cripto en Binance tienes que pagar una pasta pero de la buena además de cumplir ciertas condiciones que lógicamente casi nadie conoce excepto el equipo de Binance.

Si sacaran una cripto, quizás se estrenen en un exchange "normalito", de 3º o 2º categoría, que tampoco es malo.

Lo de minarla estaría bien, pero hacerlo no te asegura nada ni a corto, medio o largo plazo, si fuera todo bien y el precio acompañase, quizás mines miles de millones de la coin de Earth2 y ni valga todo eso 40 pavos, todo dependerá del precio.

El marketing de una cripto es importantísimo, y tener un equipo detrás encargado del FOMO las 24 horas del día, pero viendo como curran los del equipo como no contraten el triple de personal las pasarán bastante mal.

Que la cripto tenga una variedad de funciones, no solo para Earth2, que si NFT´s, que si videojuegos, etc, etc.

Si la moneda no cuaja, pues todo se va al carajo y te quedas con tus tokens de recuerdo.

Pero, me parece que en algún momento se tienen que arriesgar con sacar la cripto, es el futuro, se está convirtiendo en eslabón esencial cada vez en más ámbitos.


----------



## Kartal (17 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Aquí hay varias cosas; para meter tu cripto en Binance tienes que pagar una pasta pero de la buena además de cumplir ciertas condiciones que lógicamente casi nadie conoce excepto el equipo de Binance.
> 
> Si sacaran una cripto, quizás se estrenen en un exchange "normalito", de 3º o 2º categoría, que tampoco es malo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la explicación, Carlos. Qué bueno tener expertos del tema en el vecindario.

Ha salido Shane hace un rato a decir que lleva 6 horas reunido. Ya queda menos para saber cuál es el motivo para retrasar la Fase 2...


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación, Carlos. Qué bueno tener expertos del tema en el vecindario.
> 
> Ha salido Shane hace un rato a decir que lleva 6 horas reunido. Ya queda menos para saber cuál es el motivo para retrasar la Fase 2...



De nada compañero, pero de experto nada de nada,,jaja, ya me gustaría a mi saber el 1% de lo que saben los maestros de las criptos.

Por cierto, dices que hasta ahora no te ha interesado el mundo de las criptos, pero si te gusta estar delante del pc, eres curioso y te gustaría sacar un extra de euros, deberías darle una oportunidad a ese mercado, cada día crece más, además tienes un mundo de alternativas de inversión, tradeo, ganancias pasivas, etc.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Abr 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Los gilipollas de earth 2 la estan cagando al final veremos la pasta perdida. Tendrian que haberse centrado en sacar la cripto primero. Luego ya tendran tiempo de desarroyar el puto juego. Ahora los de after earth han visto como va el tema y pes van a dar patadas.
> 
> Aki la mayoria estamos para ganar dinero ES LO QUE PROMETIAN. Yo no tengo tiempo de jueguecitos. Kizas sea el momento de apostar por after earth que promete dar lo que desde siemlre quise que diera.....CRIPTOS COÑO CRIPTOS.... Y luego ya las vendemos nosotros. Siesque era una idea cojonuda coño usar los terrenos para minar




Pásame tu perfil brujo. A ver qué tienes por ahí. Si lo que quieres es sacar dinero en blanco, me avisas


----------



## Kartal (17 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> De nada compañero, pero de experto nada de nada,,jaja, ya me gustaría a mi saber el 1% de lo que saben los maestros de las criptos.
> 
> Por cierto, dices que hasta ahora no te ha interesado el mundo de las criptos, pero si te gusta estar delante del pc, eres curioso y te gustaría sacar un extra de euros, deberías darle una oportunidad a ese mercado, cada día crece más, además tienes un mundo de alternativas de inversión, tradeo, ganancias pasivas, etc.



Si algún día me entra el gusanillo lo tendré en cuenta, ya te haría un par de preguntas por privado. Por ahora no me llama...


----------



## Visrul (17 Abr 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Los gilipollas de earth 2 la estan cagando al final veremos la pasta perdida. Tendrian que haberse centrado en sacar la cripto primero. Luego ya tendran tiempo de desarroyar el puto juego. Ahora los de after earth han visto como va el tema y pes van a dar patadas.
> 
> Aki la mayoria estamos para ganar dinero ES LO QUE PROMETIAN. Yo no tengo tiempo de jueguecitos. Kizas sea el momento de apostar por after earth que promete dar lo que desde siemlre quise que diera.....CRIPTOS COÑO CRIPTOS.... Y luego ya las vendemos nosotros. Siesque era una idea cojonuda coño usar los terrenos para minar



Perdona la pregunta si es un poco absurda pero, ¿cómo se usarían los terrenos para minar?


----------



## BigJoe (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## Desmond Humes (17 Abr 2021)

A veces me da risa tonta cada vez que pienso que un usuario con nombre TherealJoker, se dedica a soltar panoja como si fuese Bruce Wayne... 

John, dile que sin tiles en Gibraltar, su portfolio está incompleto. Hay que comprar territorio Dorkslayer.
Yo tengo terrenos interesantes, dale al tema y negociamos tu suculenta comisión


----------



## Visrul (17 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> A veces me da risa tonta cada vez que pienso que un usuario con nombre TherealJoker, se dedica a soltar panoja como si fuese Bruce Wayne...
> 
> John, dile que sin tiles en Gibraltar, su portfolio está incompleto. Hay que comprar territorio Dorkslayer.
> Yo tengo terrenos interesantes, dale al tema y negociamos tu suculenta comisión



Jajajaja
Efectivamente. Leche, @mulleixion, a lo mejor sacas mas de las comisiones de ventas que del propio juego en sí. Esa si que es buena idea, crear la primera inmobiliaria de Earth2. 

Edito: tengo hasta el nombre: "Inmoburbuja"


----------



## BigJoe (17 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> A veces me da risa tonta cada vez que pienso que un usuario con nombre TherealJoker, se dedica a soltar panoja como si fuese Bruce Wayne...
> 
> John, dile que sin tiles en Gibraltar, su portfolio está incompleto. Hay que comprar territorio Dorkslayer.
> Yo tengo terrenos interesantes, dale al tema y negociamos tu suculenta comisión


----------



## Desmond Humes (17 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


>




_*¿Has bailado alguna vez con Shane bajo la luz de la luna virtual?*_


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Abr 2021)

Coin is coming?

Ojo a las mayúsculas del tuit.


----------



## pepita (17 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Coin is coming?
> 
> Ojo a las mayúsculas del tuit.


----------



## Kartal (17 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


>



Grande Don Antonio!!!


----------



## pepita (18 Abr 2021)

ya me voy


----------



## pasabaporaqui (18 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Coin is coming?
> 
> Ojo a las mayúsculas del tuit.



Este hombre cada vez que nos decepciona , y ya van unas cuantas veces, nos promete que nos va a compensar y de momento todo se queda en agua de borrajas , ahora dice a largo plazo.
No es muy serio esto, la gente está perdiendo la ilusión que tenía en este proyecto 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond Humes (18 Abr 2021)

Empecé tomándomelo como un juego, luego como inversión, y ahora como lotería:

He puesto precios absurdos a propiedades, y ahora cada una de ellas es como un décimo que estoy jugando en esta lotería de surcoreanos y Jokers que compran por importe de cuatro cifras sin despeinarse.

_De ilusiones vive el Desmond de los coj... _


----------



## mulleixion (18 Abr 2021)

Yo si tenéis cosas interesantes por España os las quito de encima a buen precio.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Abr 2021)

Respecto a lo de Joker tengo planes con el y con la comunidad koreana..pero bueno todo irá saliendo solo


----------



## Desmond Humes (18 Abr 2021)

Los coreanos cada vez aprietan más, voy a ir dándole al Kpop.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (18 Abr 2021)

Y señores llego el final de earth2. 








Invierten 1.000 millones de dólares en crear un universo paralelo


Epic Games quiere derribar los muros de la internet actual y crear el "metaverso", un universo paralelo en el que cualquier persona pueda vivir




www.elconfidencial.com







Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le Fanu (18 Abr 2021)

Por si a alguien le interesa una inversión low cost del tipo _1-tile-island_: en la Joker Island the Marshall Islands, el usuario onetilenation vende las propiedades de 1 tile con bandera de Aruba a 0,19$ (su precio original es a 0,63$). Solo tienes que realizar una puja por esa cantidad. Además, solo se puede comprar una tile por usuario. Son clase 2. Algunos usuarios premium que ya han comprado son Earth 2 Meta, The Kraken, ConcepstStarCity, Zeus o TechOps.

Earth 2


----------



## talosweb (18 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Coin is coming?
> 
> Ojo a las mayúsculas del tuit.



Mi teoría es esa.. coin a la vista. Estaríamos en una especie de preventa donde se repartiría una parte de los tokens a los tenedores de tierra en función de su volumen. Todo esto antes de salir listada en ningún exchange. Si es así, les perdonaré el aburrimiento soberano al que nos han sometido.


----------



## Kartal (19 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa una inversión low cost del tipo _1-tile-island_: en la Joker Island the Marshall Islands, el usuario onetilenation vende las propiedades de 1 tile con bandera de Aruba a 0,19$ (su precio original es a 0,63$). Solo tienes que realizar una puja por esa cantidad. Además, solo se puede comprar una tile por usuario. Son clase 2. Algunos usuarios premium que ya han comprado son Earth 2 Meta, The Kraken, ConcepstStarCity, Zeus o TechOps.
> 
> Earth 2



Muchas gracias. Hice la puja y me la aceptó. Ya somos vecinos en esa isla también


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Abr 2021)

Madre mia por lo que leo no hay ninguna novedad en E2.

Bueno la unica novedad esque ante la paralisis estan saliendo unos competidores brutales. La idea era buena. La ejecucion esta siendo pesima. O se dan prisa y sacan algo en condiciones o vemos al tio este llevandose la pasta a algun paraiso fiscal.

Menos mal que no puse mucho dinero, pero habra alguno que se este tirando de los pelos


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Abr 2021)

Cuantos de vosotros os habeis pasado a AE?


----------



## LostSouls (19 Abr 2021)

Vaya ritmazo de novedades, a ver si paran un poco porque no pueden hypear tanto en tan poco tiempo. 
Viendo lo caliente que está la cosa gracias a la transparencia y carisma de Shane he decidido poner a la venta mi propiedad en Barcelona. La sede de open society a ver si pasa Soros por el juenjo y no la deja escapar...80k si alguien se anima. 
Hay que hacer algo para darle vidilla al tema que paso de seguir comprando.


----------



## BigJoe (19 Abr 2021)

Primera vez que veo una noticia en un medio nacional, aunque pequeño, y seguramente ni se consdieren nacionales.

NO va el pantumaker y dice que su dirección es earth2.com 9:10 ayyyy mi madre


----------



## antoniussss (19 Abr 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Madre mia por lo que leo no hay ninguna novedad en E2.
> 
> Bueno la unica novedad esque ante la paralisis estan saliendo unos competidores brutales. La idea era buena. La ejecucion esta siendo pesima. O se dan prisa y sacan algo en condiciones o vemos al tio este llevandose la pasta a algun paraiso fiscal.
> 
> Menos mal que no puse mucho dinero, pero habra alguno que se este tirando de los pelos



Personalmente en esto creo que no tenéis razón, las cosas de palacio van despacio, sobre todo si no se quiere arriesgar a cometer un error crítico.

Personalmente yo no echaría euros a un pseudoproyecto que sale como copia barata de otro, de la noche a la mañana puedes ver perder 100 euritos o lo poco que hayas echado por probar. (Y de eso viven las copias baratas)


----------



## Le Fanu (19 Abr 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Cuantos de vosotros os habeis pasado a AE?



Yo me estoy resistiendo, pero no sé durante cuánto... Pensé en meterle 10 euros este fin de semana y al final no lo hice entre unas cosas y otras. 

El aburrimiento en E2 es el tema clave. Si eso no avanza, habrá que ir pensando en deshacerse de algunas posiciones e invertirlas en otro sitio...


----------



## Kartal (19 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo me estoy resistiendo, pero no sé durante cuánto... Pensé en meterle 10 euros este fin de semana y al final no lo hice entre unas cosas y otras.
> 
> El aburrimiento en E2 es el tema clave. Si eso no avanza, habrá que ir pensando en deshacerse de algunas posiciones e invertirlas en otro sitio...



Yo le he puesto lo que me gastaría en una cena con la churri. Mi interés principal seguirá siendo Earth2 y no tengo prisa porque no estoy aquí por inversión, pero sí que es verdad que como no se den prisa le van a terminar comiendo la tostada..


----------



## pepita (19 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Personalmente en esto creo que no tenéis razón, las cosas de palacio van despacio, sobre todo si no se quiere arriesgar a cometer un error crítico.




Pues pienso igual, no sé qué efecto tiene nuestro amado lider que sin decir ni mu me convence, yo creo que tiene suerte.

Cuando dijo que para encontrar los huevos "patience IS lo importante", busqué Israel, Islandia, una isla (por USA creo) llamada Patience. Escuché la canción patience de Take That 50 veces, me di cuenta de que está grabada en* Is*landia, revisé el video hasta encontrar como referencia unos islotes que luego busqué en google maps y de ahí a ojo a Earth2, donde ya había un montón de gente... Resultó que la mayúscula simplemente se le escapó. JODETE! Pero da igual con su mensaje último lo que me hAN dado es ganas de comprar más, porque he ido entendiendo las complicaciones que tiene cada paso que dan y prefiero que vayan piano piano.



antoniussss dijo:


> Personalmente yo no echaría euros a un pseudoproyecto que sale como copia barata de otro, de la noche a la mañana puedes ver perder 100 euritos o lo poco que hayas echado por probar. (Y de eso viven las copias baratas)



Yo tampoco, cuando entré en Earth2 ya había visto quien es Shane, fotos suyas, de su mujer, sus hijas, su cuñado, fotos de él con Dillon, fotos y fotos de Dillon dando conferencias por el mundo, sabía la dirección de su casa, las direcciones de las empresas, la vida y milagros del que estuvo de director por un tiempo, el curriculum de cada uno de los empleados, bueno, no sigo, la cosa era saber que estaba localizado y si se piraba con el dinero, aunque yo no me iba a poner a pleitear ni buscarlo, otros sí podrían hacerlo.

El afterearth ese pienso que se pirarán con la pasta, la duda que tengo es cuanto tiempo van a tardar en hacerlo. En el mientrastanto alguno sacará rédito, pero yo no me metería ahí.


----------



## pepita (19 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Primera vez que veo una noticia en un medio nacional, aunque pequeño, y seguramente ni se consdieren nacionales.
> 
> NO va el pantumaker y dice que su dirección es earth2.com 9:10 ayyyy mi madre



Ha hablado mucho de monumentos y se le ha olvidado mencionar que desaparecerán, y tampoco ha hablado del programa de Ana Rosa, pero bueno ha hecho buena labor, se estará tirando de los pelos con el .com


----------



## pepita (20 Abr 2021)

El otro día vi esta web, creo que es pública, que cualquiera puede anotar sus sugerencias?¿ Va cargadita

Earth2.io | Trello


----------



## Le Fanu (20 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> El otro día vi esta web, creo que es pública, que cualquiera puede anotar sus sugerencias?¿ Va cargadita
> 
> Earth2.io | Trello



Es de Willy Malick, uno de los mayores inversores. Creo que la idea es hacérselo llegar a los creadores en algún momento de la fase 2.


----------



## Dadaria (20 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> *Personalmente en esto creo que no tenéis razón, las cosas de palacio van despacio, sobre todo si no se quiere arriesgar a cometer un error crítico.*



En eso tienes mucha razón, y aunque AE parezca una copia barata de E2, sus objetivos parecen más "realistas". No pretenden derribar edificios ni recrear todo un mundo de la nada, lo cual es imposible, sino orientarlo hacia objetivos más realizables, como eventos, etc. La configuración del precio de los tiles tiene bastante más sentido, pues va por localidades, no por países, y no es posible comprar tiles en medio del mar. No tiene ningún sentido que el precio de una tile en medio del campo sea el mismo que el de una gran ciudad. Además, ayer organizaron un evento en el que cayeron bastantes premios (aunque yo no conseguí ninguno). Solo el tiempo dirá que dirección tomarán ambos proyectos, pero AE no parece tan copia barata de E2 (espero no equivocarme).


----------



## Le Fanu (20 Abr 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> En eso tienes mucha razón, y aunque AE parezca una copia barata de E2, sus objetivos parecen más "realistas". No pretenden derribar edificios ni recrear todo un mundo de la nada, lo cual es imposible, sino orientarlo hacia objetivos más realizables, como eventos, etc. La configuración del precio de los tiles tiene bastante más sentido, pues va por localidades, no por países, y no es posible comprar tiles en medio del mar. No tiene ningún sentido que el precio de una tile en medio del campo sea el mismo que el de una gran ciudad. Además, ayer organizaron un evento en el que cayeron bastantes premios (aunque yo no conseguí ninguno). Solo el tiempo dirá que dirección tomarán ambos proyectos, pero AE no parece tan copia barata de E2 (espero no equivocarme).



Pues yo creo que sí lo es, lo que pasa es que han aprendido de los errores que E2 ha cometido en las primeras fases. Y eso les está haciendo parecer buenos. El tema a considerar es analizar el recorrido posterior que tendrá cada uno, cuando dejen de analizar lo que hace el otro para mejorarlo.

Pese a todo, ya dije que no lo veo como una mala inversión, especialmente por el precio. Aunque de momento me resisto a entrar.


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues yo creo que sí lo es, lo que pasa es que han aprendido de los errores que E2 ha cometido en las primeras fases. Y eso les está haciendo parecer buenos. El tema a considerar es analizar el recorrido posterior que tendrá cada uno, cuando dejen de analizar lo que hace el otro para mejorarlo.
> 
> Pese a todo, ya dije que no lo veo como una mala inversión, especialmente por el precio. Aunque de momento me resisto a entrar.



Esto es como cuando saliero las dos marcas esas de reproductores de video que luego solo quedo una. Pues esto igual apareceran de momento son 3 

E2
AE
SONY

E2 fue la primera y la de la idea y la que tiene ya la gente

AE va sobre los pasos de E2 pero metiendo CRIPTOS

SONI va a meter pasta de cojones

No soy un gran analista pero yo me quedaria entre soni y AE salvo que E2 de un cambio de timon. 
Soni por la capacidad de inversion que es importante y AE por el tema del dinero y la cripto si lo sabe ejecutar pronto se llevara el gato al agua


----------



## Dadaria (20 Abr 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Esto es como cuando saliero las dos marcas esas de reproductores de video que luego solo quedo una. Pues esto igual apareceran de momento son 3
> 
> E2
> AE
> ...



Es cierto que tanto el formato como la interfaz es una copia, para que vamos a engañarnos. No obstante, si cumplen los objetivos previstos, pueden posicionarse como una buena plataforma. Ojo, la cripto la introducirían en el tercer trimestre de este año, por lo que hay que enfriar los entusiasmos.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Abr 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Es cierto que tanto el formato como la interfaz es una copia, para que vamos a engañarnos. No obstante, si cumplen los objetivos previstos, pueden posicionarse como una buena plataforma. Ojo, la cripto la introducirían en el tercer trimestre de este año, por lo que hay que enfriar los entusiasmos.



¿De verdad cualquiera que haga un powerpoint se hace con millones de euros?


La leche...... la leche que os / nos van a dar.


Lo del Forum Filatélico será un juego de niños xD


----------



## Dadaria (20 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿De verdad cualquiera que haga un powerpoint se hace con millones de euros?
> 
> 
> La leche...... la leche que os / nos van a dar.
> ...



Bueno, es verdad que es un poco simple, pero al menos es algo. En E2 ni siquiera tienen un calendario con objetivos. Se trata de ver si suena la flauta.


----------



## Don_Quijote (20 Abr 2021)

Para celebrar el espíritu inclusivo, tolerante y buenrollista de *VILLA KARTAL*, os dejo mi último *HIT*, que en esta ocasión *NO ESTÁ GRABADO CON EL MÓVIL*. Esta *CANCIONCICA* quiero dedicársela a todos los *NEGROS* de *VILLA KARTAL*. Ya sabéis a qué me refiero: *NEGROS*, es decir, de origen *AFRICANO*. Son diferentes a nosotros y se les reconoce porque el color de su piel es diferente al nuestro. Es una *piel NEGRA*, sí. Negrísima en ocasiones. Como somos una comunidad superchachiguay, y los *NEGROS*, pues oye, también son personas... aunque tengan piel negra, ¿no?, pues he pensado que no estaba de más dedicarle una *CANCIONCICA* a los *NEGROS* de *VILLA KARTAL*, que haberlos, haylos.

Cancioncica dedicada a los *NEGROS* de VILLA KARTAL.


----------



## pepita (20 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿De verdad cualquiera que haga un powerpoint se hace con millones de euros?



Eso parece
Esperemos que luego no tengamos que estar oyendo que todos los mundos virtuales son una estafa, cuando estalle ese


----------



## EYE (20 Abr 2021)

D.E.P Earth 2


----------



## BigJoe (21 Abr 2021)

El mayor problema de After Earth, a mi entender, no es qeu sea una copia de E2, que francamente lo es, sino que por eso mismo no tienen ningún plan o proyecto. 

El otro día revisando su página ponían una dirección fiscal en USA y al indagar veo todos los pagos van a India. 

Si es incorrecto agradecería la correción.


----------



## Night (21 Abr 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Y señores llego el final de earth2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como se llamara la plataforma de sony + epic??


----------



## Kartal (21 Abr 2021)

Night dijo:


> Como se llamara la plataforma de sony + epic??



Epony


----------



## Night (21 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Epony



Sonic


----------



## Kartal (21 Abr 2021)

Night dijo:


> Sonic



Jajajaja esa es mucho mejor, desde luego...


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> El mayor problema de After Earth, a mi entender, no es qeu sea una copia de E2, que francamente lo es, sino que por eso mismo no tienen ningún plan o proyecto.
> 
> El otro día revisando su página ponían una dirección fiscal en USA y al indagar veo todos los pagos van a India.
> 
> Si es incorrecto agradecería la correción.



Joder, si es que estoy mirando la web y es una putísima copia de E2, pero con una interfaz de usuario más paco todavía.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Joder, si es que estoy mirando la web y es una putísima copia de E2, pero con una interfaz de usuario más paco todavía.



Yo tambien lo creo, una putísima mierda sin ningún plan otro que copiar a E2, pero allá cada uno.

Por cierto E2 acaba de implementar mientras hablamos varias mejores, notificaciones, vista en 3D, permiso de pujas por debajo del 30%, notificaciones....


----------



## BigJoe (21 Abr 2021)

Grande VillaBurbis!!!


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Grande VillaBurbis!!!
> Ver archivo adjunto 634163



No es una foto 2D deformada, cambiando la perspectiva... el truco óptico más viejo del mundo.
Al Señor mejillón le engañaron con eso, porque no sabe nada de geometría ni de diseño en 3D.... pero ahora parece que han metido realmente un 3D de alturas, muy básico.
He visto que algunas zonas están más curradas que otras...


Por ejemplo: pongo foto una montañita en la Antártida que tiene una bajante *diagonal*, en la que los picos han sido también tratados. Si os movéis alrededor de la montaña, lo veréis mejor.















Earth 2®







app.earth2.io






Otras zonas, parecen haber sido hechas *AUTOMÁTICAMENTE* (procesales, en lenguaje de Shane), y no tienen ese nivel de detalle geométrico. No sé si las repasarán más adelante o qué. Un ejemplo de ello es Villa Kartal. Fijáos en los escalones... Eso es porque ningún humano lo ha revisado, como sí sucede en la montaña de la Antártida.










Y además una pequeña advertencia: Hay que tener ojo para estas cosas... Algunas cosas que parecen 3D, no lo son en realidad... Lo digo porque parece que también han utilizado las fotos de satélites para hacer un mapeado de texturas que hace que algunos detalles parecen más tridimensionales que lo que son. Este truco se uso mucho en videojuegos... En la montaña de la Antártida, por ejemplo, todas esas rocas que se ven... eso creo que no es 3D real, sino un mapeado de texturas basado en la foto de satélite.


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Abr 2021)

Si zoomeais rápidamente arriba y abajo veréis que *las líneas de altura se cargan antes que la imagen del mapa*, lo cual da muchas pistas de cuál es el nivel de desarrollo de cada zona.

En el caso de Villa Kartal, se ve clarísimamente que es completamente CUADRANGULAR:








En el resto de Libia, fijáos, es completamente plano.
Parece que han hecho de manera PROCESAL (automática) muchas de las zonas en donde la gente ha comprado tiles... dejando zonas "libres" prácticamente planas. Tiene cierta lógica hacerlo así desde luego...



Fijáos, por ejemplo, en el Monte Rushmore. Veréis que esos escalones no están:





Earth 2







app.earth2.io




(Lo ha hecho o revisado un humano).


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Yo tambien lo creo, una putísima mierda sin ningún plan otro que copiar a E2, pero allá cada uno.
> 
> Por cierto E2 acaba de implementar mientras hablamos varias mejores, notificaciones, vista en 3D, permiso de pujas por debajo del 30%, notificaciones....



Sinceramente, a mí me parece un avance.
Estoy sorprendido de que tengan ya un mapa de alturas completo, aunque por lo que estoy viendo... muchas zonas han sido hechas procesalmente, es decir, chapuceramente.

Me impresión después de un rato buscando geometrías complejas, es que se han centrado en las zonas con más tiles, y las zonas con menos, han dejado que las resuelva algún algoritmo. No me extraña, con el equipito pequeñajo que tienen...

En cualquier caso, creo que es un paso en la buena dirección. Muy buena, de hecho.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Abr 2021)

CLASS 1 EN ISLA REUNIÓN ACABA DE ABRIRSE

RAPIDO OSTIASSSS









Earth 2®







app.earth2.io





mi codigo si quereis

AMZY36CUV7



@AK2 *66WJRFNF2E*@lonchagordista* 74CUAHFT69*@GeniusForce* X1OSPJG1NN*@Blackest *69AE4I2X4O*@das kind* ZN3USLWUIG*@Gian Gastone* CDLMA7J3HC*@vacutator* 2IZHKWM28F*@Jebediah* ES9UY0MWJJ*@_LoKy_ *CMSRE6OWWN*@Elbrujo *8NBKTKKBOJ*@davitin *AZ0NQNNT41*@vilin *VD9QAZKOMT*@Profesor.Poopsnagle* I5W0Y8MC3Z*@DraghiEmpire* UKCBW0GA3J*@PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO* JCSU4TUNDB*@LostSouls* 9XZMANSUPJ*@LuiGi13* D9XNGHP8S3*@antoniussss* O4Z69PS8PR*@Minak *OSI7JR8M74*@hornblower* 9XZMANSUPJ*@Visrul *O9UM1XQGWS*@Kartal* O76OWLUYZ1*@Desmond Humes* O821T23FS7*@kaluza5 *VPZ3ANTME5*@Polo_00* Y8TLNLHT04*@Le Fanu *BIKXMV5FRY*@Silverado72* G5FLCU1DM5*@El_neutral* 2IZHKWM28F*@D_M* GCY1BDZ92H*@Don_Quijote* U5RJHT5W17*@EXTOUAREG* ZUAEZYLBH8*@EYE *U6DSNCUS4K*@danteael* CRWWXKU6YC*@Vargodoria *IN3WCJOAFN*@Boris I de Andorra *Z4V4YXB2HV*@TedKord *2TCB87G567*@Kurku* M441C39YOS*@Sin_Casa* WY95JSOWIE*@Toleandro Magno* 9K1PYYENBT*@pepita* 59IMI08LCV*@asiqué *RFFX0G539P*@A.Daimiel* 0FE5AP5ARE*@Remero *M04AH7ZAKN*@Carlos1 *9IGZ4RR4NP*@pasabaporaqui *MKARARMSMH*@talosweb *OY7AMBUMMP*@BigJoe *AMZY36CUV7*@zarpen *DU15UWR77U*


----------



## BigJoe (21 Abr 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Vaya eme no lo he visto hasta ahora ¿habéis pillado?



Yo 750 C1 , nadie ha reaccionado ni resondido... .no se si todo el mundo indispuesto o que


----------



## BigJoe (21 Abr 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Me alegro que suerte! A mi siempre me pilla en el hospital q rabia, joer las 6 de la mañana? Avisad próximas veces, eh?



Yo seguiré avisando


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Abr 2021)

Joder, yo lo veo ahora. Han salido varios países por lo visto en clase 1. Pero ahora no permiten comprar, a pesar de que hay tiles nuevas, como si los hubieran bloqueado... Pero vamos ya están todos en clase 2.

¿Se sabe si esa apertura a clase 1 estaba programada? Es que si después bloquean, parece más un error que otra cosa...


----------



## Desmond Humes (21 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Yo 750 C1 , nadie ha reaccionado ni resondido... .no se si todo el mundo indispuesto o que




Yo llegue tarde a la apertura de Reunión, y la parcela que compré ya era C2.
Pero en el grupo de dorkslayer alguien puso antes que en el general el aviso de que también estaba abierto Midway y Wake island, he podido pillar 900 C1.
Dicen que estas aperturas han sido por error, sí...


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Abr 2021)

Ya me parecía a mi... Cada vez que tocan algo en la web se hunde el corcho.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Yo llegue tarde a la apertura de Reunión, y la parcela que compré ya era C2.
> Pero en el grupo de dorkslayer alguien puso antes que en el general el aviso de que también estaba abierto Midway y Wake island, he podido pillar 900 C1.
> Dicen que estas aperturas han sido por error, sí...



Lo lamento  

quien crea que lo van a revertir ya peude esperar sentado


----------



## Desmond Humes (21 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Lo lamento



¿Por? Para una vez que llego a tiempo... 
Aunque ahora dicen que el cierre de los países puede acarrear reseteo de las compras. No me extrañaría nada, en este juego soy el pupas


----------



## Desmond Humes (21 Abr 2021)

__





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## BigJoe (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## Kartal (21 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 634418



Queda algo más de Clase 1?

Tokelau a 0,345 osea que me imagino que nada.

Muchísimas gracias por avisar. A mí me pilló sin crédito pero justo ahora me han comprado una propiedad. ¿Qué queda barato?


----------



## BigJoe (21 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Queda algo más de Clase 1?
> 
> Tokelau a 0,345 osea que me imagino que nada.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias por avisar. A mí me pilló sin crédito pero justo ahora me han comprado una propiedad. ¿Qué queda barato?



Yo creo que 0.34 una tile sigue siendo barato, las tiles baratas son cada vez un obejto mas raro, ni te digo C1-C2.

De hecho cuando abran Israel y Arabau Saudi ya se habrá venido casi todo el pescado practicamente

Si, como parece, a más tiles más esencia, siendo la esencia la misma acntidad independientemente de la clase de tile, no sería mala opción pilalr tiles baratas ahora que podemos.

Por otra parte entiendo que es muy jodido y caro querer estar a todo, recursos, tiles, megaciudades, lugares con trafico en E1....


----------



## Kartal (21 Abr 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Yo creo que 0.34 una tile sigue siendo barato, las tiles baratas son cada vez un obejto mas raro, ni te digo C1-C2.
> 
> De hecho cuando abran Israel y Arabau Saudi ya se habrá venido casi todo el pescado practicamente



La verdad es que no sé si Tokelau está entre los países abiertos. Creo que algunos de ellos están todavía con precio de territorio internacional.

A ver si dan alguna explicación. Los que por huso horario no han estado conectados van a estar que trinan cuando se enteren...


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Abr 2021)

Es una chapuza buena y van unas cuantas... Lo preocupante es que la política de comunicación es aún peor que la gestión.

Miedo me da la gestión de esto cuando haya millones de usuarios, si es que esto aguanta hasta entonces.


----------



## Pajirri (21 Abr 2021)

como va el timo este ? le eche 20€ en enero... me da asta pereza entrar a la web....

ya hay algún millonario ? ( aparte de los listos que lo an montado? )


----------



## antoniussss (21 Abr 2021)

ayer o esta mañana no habéis estado atentos, pumpearon libia a lo bestia y las propiedades de villaburbuja estaban al +25000%

Se me salían los 0 de mi cuenta.


----------



## Carlos1 (22 Abr 2021)

Earth2 no se mueve ni para atrás, ya están tardando en implementa cosas importantes y no chorradas de 3D. Si en algún momento la gente se pega una espantada los precios del marketplace van a ser una risa, tampoco sería mal momento para entrar cuando los precios estén en 0.10-0.15. O igual ni baja y sube a lo bestia gracias los 4 amiguetes top del leaderboard que van compinchados con los devs y mantienen los precios desorbitados. Todo puede ser.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Earth2 no se mueve ni para atrás, ya están tardando en implementa cosas importantes y no chorradas de 3D. Si en algún momento la gente se pega una espantada los precios del marketplace van a ser una risa, tampoco sería mal momento para entrar cuando los precios estén en 0.10-0.15. O igual ni baja y sube a lo bestia gracias los 4 amiguetes top del leaderboard que van compinchados con los devs y mantienen los precios desorbitados. Todo puede ser.




Al revés. De todos los competidores, ellos son los únicos que tienen algo en 3D. Los demás aún funcionan sólo con un mapita 2D.
Eso es DESMARCARSE de la competencia.

El análisis erróneo que haces proviene de ver esto como una fuente de ingresos para ti.
Al creer que es eso, y sólo eso... dejas de ver que no es eso, ni sólo eso.


----------



## Kartal (22 Abr 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Yo cada vez veo menos competencia, a ver si es verdad que baja mucho para entrar a saco.
> La competencia que antes me daba miedo no va existir, grandes empresas con mucho respaldo, se van a auto financiar, habrá otros earth2 pero no nuestros, donde los usuarios podamos invertir y ganar, y eso es lo que lo va a hacer grande.
> 
> Tambien habrá muchas estafas imitandolo superficialmente, pero cada vez lo veo mejor, si de verdad alguien se sale a 0,15 o 0,20 avisad



Y si se sale vendiendo Clase 1 a 0,3X también me interesa, que últimamente ha subido bastante.


----------



## kaluza5 (22 Abr 2021)

*¡SUBIDÓN EN MINSK! (BIELORRUSIA)*

Hola a todos,
hace tiempo que no escribía nada por aquí. Resulta que esta tarde me meto a ver como va mi cuenta en Earth 2. Más que nada para ver si ya me puedo retirar a mi yate que lo tengo apalabrado en el puerto de Mónaco 

Y me encuentro con que mi cuenta se ha disparado en valor:




Vamos, que me encuentro que vale la cuenta casi 10000 $ y la culpa la tienen una parcelitas en Minsk, que se han disparado a 588 $ por unidad. Veo el ranking de países y esta tarde Bielorrusia está la primera:




Ya había visto antes algunas subidas en parcelas que tengo desperdigadas por algunos lugares, pero nada tan bestial hasta ahora. Le he hecho un pantallazo de recuerdo, porque soy consciente de que cuando quisiera ir a venderlas ya habrán vuelto a su precio normal.

¡Pero qué alegría! Es parecido a una vez que me tocaron 52000 pesetas en una quiniela de 12 (tenía 14 años)...


----------



## Remero (22 Abr 2021)

Yo estos días he puesto algún terrenillo en venta en el marketplace y he visto que se venden muy fácilmente poniendo un precio más o menos bajo (pero superior al que yo pagué, claro está).

Así que como esto no se mueva algo más en las próximas semanas pongo todo a la venta, que al menos ya sé que recuperaré mi inversión más un pequeño extra, y a otra cosa.


----------



## kaluza5 (22 Abr 2021)

Ya he comprobado que las parcelas de Minsk han vuelto a su precio anterior: 0,52 €/tile.

Mi cuenta vuelve a mostrar valores más terrenales: ciento y pico dólares.

Es algo curioso: ¿Quién meterá estas subidas de precio tan brutales? ¿Será una forma de transferir divisas en negocios turbios?

Me explico: compras un montón de parcelas en Biolorrusia y luego se las vendes a un compinche que las compra en otro país. ¿Puede ser eso?

En todo caso, les sigue ganando dinero: las compré a 0,40 €. En realidad, todas están más altas que cuando las compré.


----------



## Le Fanu (23 Abr 2021)

En este caso, se ha producido una transacción muy por encima del precio real (algún punto estratégico o famoso de Bielorrusia de clase 1) y esto hace que se eleve el precio de mercado de todas las propiedades de ese país. Pero es virtual. Mientras dure el pumpeo nadie más va a comprar a ese precio.


----------



## Carlos1 (23 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Al revés. De todos los competidores, ellos son los únicos que tienen algo en 3D. Los demás aún funcionan sólo con un mapita 2D.
> Eso es DESMARCARSE de la competencia.
> 
> El análisis erróneo que haces proviene de ver esto como una fuente de ingresos para ti.
> Al creer que es eso, y sólo eso... dejas de ver que no es eso, ni sólo eso.



Lógicamente lo veo como un ingreso.

He holdeado cripto-chicharros guarros scameros durante años, no tengo problemas en aguantar con las pocas tiles que tengo el tiempo que haga falta, el holdeo me pone bastante cachondo, pero sí que echo de menos más organización, menos mamoneo, mejor marketing, más asociaciones, más desarrollo de cosas importantes, más sponsors, en general más de todo lo bueno y menos de todo lo malo, XDD

Llevo semanas sin pillar nada de tiles, ni siquiera 5 pavos, y más que nada por falta de motivación.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Lógicamente lo veo como un ingreso.
> 
> He holdeado cripto-chicharros guarros scameros durante años, no tengo problemas en aguantar con las pocas tiles que tengo el tiempo que haga falta, el holdeo me pone bastante cachondo, pero sí que echo de menos más organización, menos mamoneo, mejor marketing, más asociaciones, más desarrollo de cosas importantes, más sponsors, en general más de todo lo bueno y menos de todo lo malo, XDD
> 
> Llevo semanas sin pillar nada de tiles, ni siquiera 5 pavos, y más que nada por falta de motivación.



No sufras yo frecuento conversaciones privadas con Shane y han estado últimamente bastante reunidos . El otro día estuvo 6 horas de reunión con "algunas personas importantes" no me dijo más .. me parece que el sistema de implementación de blockchains anda bastante cerca y están buscando una plataforma con la que puedan dirigir esto con un barco decente sin sobresaltos ni gastos extra.


----------



## Carlos1 (23 Abr 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> *No sufras *




Los viejos no sufrimos, XDD


----------



## Kartal (23 Abr 2021)

Remero dijo:


> El otro día estuvo 6 horas de reunión con "algunas personas importantes" no me dijo más ..



Eso lo escribió públicamente en el Discord oficial, no te dio ninguna exclusiva.


----------



## automono (23 Abr 2021)

han implementado ya las retiradas de dinero automaticas y rapidas? 
que eso aunque sea un arma de doble filo, pues le puede vaciar las cuentas a los desarrolladores, tambien haria que la gente entrase a saco a especular...

Cuanto esperais aqui que se eleve vuestra inversion? 
x10, x100...

porqje yo empece los primeros dias que lo pusisteis aqui, y creo que andare por un 50% de "beneficio" virtual (vamos, que meti 100€ y va por 150 aprox...)


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Lógicamente lo veo como un ingreso.
> 
> He holdeado cripto-chicharros guarros scameros durante años, no tengo problemas en aguantar con las pocas tiles que tengo el tiempo que haga falta, el holdeo me pone bastante cachondo, pero sí que echo de menos más organización, menos mamoneo, mejor marketing, más asociaciones, más desarrollo de cosas importantes, más sponsors, en general más de todo lo bueno y menos de todo lo malo, XDD
> 
> Llevo semanas sin pillar nada de tiles, ni siquiera 5 pavos, y más que nada por falta de motivación.



Tú, en tu misma mismidad, no eres un argumento viviente.
Que tú te hayas tomado una juego/proyecto3D como si fuera una inversión en bolsa es tu problema.

Este proyecto tiene otra intención, otro propósito y otra naturaleza. Lo de que existe, más o menos teoreticamente, la posibilidad de especular es un agregado, pero no es el núcleo proteico de este proyecto.

Para ti el 3D es una chorrada, pero, en realidad, es el ORIGEN de este proyecto. Sin eso, este proyecto no existiría.

Este argumento no tiene nada que ver ni contigo, ni conmigo. Para conteargumentarlo debería usted no mentar ni su caso particular, ni el mío.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Abr 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No sufras yo *frecuento conversaciones* privadas con Shane y han estado últimamente bastante reunidos . El otro día estuvo 6 horas de reunión con "algunas personas importantes" no me dijo más .. me parece que el sistema de implementación de blockchains anda bastante cerca y están buscando una plataforma con la que puedan dirigir esto con un barco decente sin sobresaltos ni gastos extra.



No se puede "frecuentar conversaciones".
Se pueden MANTENER conversaciones frecuentemente o se pueden frecuentar sitios, pero no se puede "frecuentar conversaciones".


Si se mete en reuniones de 6 horas, es que están mal organizados.
Las reuniones deben ser cortas y orientadas a la efectividad. Si no lo son, y duran 6 horas, no son reuniones, sino algo diferente.


----------



## Carlos1 (23 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tú, en tu misma mismidad, no eres un argumento viviente.
> Que tú te hayas tomado una juego/proyecto3D como si fuera una inversión en bolsa es tu problema.
> 
> Este proyecto tiene otra intención, otro propósito y otra naturaleza. Lo de que existe, más o menos teoreticamente, la posibilidad de especular es un agregado, pero no es el núcleo proteico de este proyecto.
> ...




Si al final Earth2, según tú, se convierte en un juego 3D con todas las mariconadas extras que eso conlleva, y solo va a estar dirigido a gamers y gente de esa moderna, me parece perfecto, pongo mis parcelas a la venta y a otra cosa. Pero si coge otro camino, o quieren abarcar tanto especulación como videojuego, ya sería otra cosa, y tocaría pedirle al equipo que espavilen.


----------



## Kartal (23 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Si al final Earth2, según tú, se convierte en un juego 3D con todas las mariconadas extras que eso conlleva, y solo va a estar dirigido a gamers y gente de esa moderna, me parece perfecto, pongo mis parcelas a la venta y a otra cosa. Pero si coge otro camino, o quieren abarcar tanto especulación como videojuego, ya sería otra cosa, y tocaría pedirle al equipo que espavilen.



El mensaje encriptado que puso Shane en su twitter hace poco parece que viene a confirmar que Earth2 será algo más que un juego bonito, o por lo menos eso es lo que intentarán.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> *Si* al final Earth2, *según tú*, se convierte en un juego 3D con todas las mariconadas extras que eso conlleva, y solo va a estar dirigido a gamers y gente de esa moderna, me parece perfecto, pongo mis parcelas a la venta y a otra cosa. Pero *si* coge otro camino, o quieren abarcar tanto especulación como videojuego, ya sería otra cosa, y tocaría pedirle al equipo que espavilen.



Si esto, si lo otro....

No hay condicionales en los argumentos. Hay una página web en la que presentan el proyecto. Puedes leerla y entenderla, o puedes no leerla y entender lo que te apetezca entender. Eso es lo que hay hoy y ahora.
Lo que suceda en el futuro no influye en lo que hay hoy.

Hecho eso, si eso ya si eso lo otro o lo de más ya, quizá, puede.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Eso lo escribió públicamente en el Discord oficial, no te dio ninguna exclusiva.



Recibí la exclusiva mucho antes que tú verlo en Discord chico xD . No voy a subir los screens simplemente por qué las conversaciones con los devs


Kartal dijo:


> Eso lo escribió públicamente en el Discord oficial, no te dio ninguna exclusiva.




Como una de nuestras cartas con una de sus fotos nunca vistas. Crees que me he inventado también su foto ? La "exclusiva" de la que hablas la sabía yo de mucho antes que el publicarla .


----------



## mulleixion (23 Abr 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> El mensaje encriptado que puso Shane en su twitter hace poco parece que viene a confirmar que Earth2 será algo más que un juego bonito, o por lo menos eso es lo que intentarán.



Parece no. Están hablando con una empresa para introducir su propia criptomoneda. No van a operar con ninguna existente . 

Y nuevamente , Earth 2 va a ser un juego. Implementado como tal. Donde los inversores actuales podrán desarrollar sus oportunidades de negocio , todo a modo de videojuego e implementar distintas características 

Un juego va a ser 100% independientemente de que en él se puedan desarrollar negocios de forma virtual. Un juego fue , es y será. 

El que venga pensando que no va a tener que jugar ya se puede ir. Los recursos harán falta a todo el mundo para edificar. Así que o están aquí o contratan a alguien para que esté en su cuenta como ya hacen muchos delegando su cuenta.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Abr 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Os enviáis cartas con fotitos? Qué bonito, para que digan que se ha perdido el romanticismo



Eso es. Con fotitos. Haciendo más dinero aún gracias a Earth 2.


----------



## Kartal (23 Abr 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Os enviáis cartas con fotitos? Qué bonito, para que digan que se ha perdido el romanticismo



Seguramente perfumadas y con un beso de pintalabios. Old style...


----------



## mulleixion (23 Abr 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> No te cabrees por un chascarrillo Mulleixon. Dijiste que sacasteis dinero a CC Puedes decirnos con que tarjeta?



En mi caso CaixaBank. Tenemos un listado de algunas que funcionan en la comunidad.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Abr 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Y ya puestos, otra PREGUNTA ¿Por qué necesitan de otra empresa para crear una criptomoneda? Lo de mapbox lo entiendo porque les ahorra un trabajo bestial



Una respuesta muy rápida : Tienen una persona experta en blockchain pero dudo mucho que la tengan en crear un sistema sólido de una criptomoneda que "sirva" para algo o que vaya a tener valor y sostenibilidad en el tiempo. 

Igualmente sacar ahora esa criptomoneda es suicida. La gente quiere que lo hagan pero es una de las peores cosas que pueden hacer ahora. 

Un juego sin confianza y le metes una criptomoneda. La ruina total del sistema.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Abr 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Ya, es que yo tb pienso que deberían esperar y cuando estén consolidados crear la suya propia sería más rentable, pero les están metiendo demasiada presión con eso




Earth 2 no lo está haciendo bien. Pero la gente tampoco ayuda. Se creen que esto es una inversión únicamente , y si , puede serlo, pero no es la finalidad. 

Y luego surgen problemas económicos del pelo de withdraws tardíos. 

Es un equipo nuevo y está en calzoncillos . Si metes 5 , 50 o 500000 tienes que estar dispuesto a perderlos de un día para otro. Si te entra la prisa no haber entrado . El Faq es muy claro en ese aspecto desde el principio. 


Hay mucho que arreglar antes de una puta criptomoneda guarra que no va a valer una mierda porque nadie conoce Earth 2 salvo los 4 gatos que estamos. 


La criptomoneda debe anunciarse junto a las campañas fuertes de marketing . No ahora. Sin sentido.


----------



## Visrul (23 Abr 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Un juego va a ser 100% independientemente de que en él se puedan desarrollar negocios de forma virtual. Un juego fue , es y será.
> 
> El que venga pensando que no va a tener que jugar ya se puede ir. Los recursos harán falta a todo el mundo para edificar. Así que o están aquí *o contratan a alguien para que esté en su cuenta como ya hacen muchos delegando su cuenta*.



Cuéntanos más...


----------



## mulleixion (23 Abr 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Cuéntanos más...




Te cuento que Joker por ejemplo no tiene tiempo para gestionar su cuenta y que tendrá gente trabajando para el. 

Eso te cuento.


----------



## Visrul (23 Abr 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Te cuento que Joker por ejemplo no tiene tiempo para gestionar su cuenta y que tendrá gente trabajando para el.
> Eso te cuento.



La leche... Gestor de cuentas de E2. 
Pues esa opción si que no se me había pasado por la cabeza. Si eres un de los que te has posicionado ahí mi enhorabuena. Estas siendo ciertamente un verdadero emprendedor en este tema. Es increíble la cantidad de opciones que han salido de algo que parecía surrealista inicialmente hace unos meses.
P.D.: si hay necesidad de personal me ofrezco gustosamente.


----------



## mulleixion (23 Abr 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> La leche... Gestor de cuentas de E2.
> Pues esa opción si que no se me había pasado por la cabeza. Si eres un de los que te has posicionado ahí mi enhorabuena. Estas siendo ciertamente un verdadero emprendedor en este tema. Es increíble la cantidad de opciones que han salido de algo que parecía surrealista inicialmente hace unos meses.
> P.D.: si hay necesidad de personal me ofrezco gustosamente.



No me he postulado ni lo pretendo ni me lo ha ofrecido ni tiempo tengo. Pero si me entero que busca abiertamente ya os lo pondré por aquí. Aunque dudo que lo haga. Es bastante "reservado"


----------



## Le Fanu (24 Abr 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Eso es. Con fotitos. Haciendo más dinero aún gracias a Earth 2.



Yo esto de las card NFTs no acabo de entenderlo. Porque, con todos los respetos y hablando en general de todas las que estoy viendo sobre E2, la mayoría son limitadas: imágenes cortadas, composiciones que no respetan una distribución armoniosa, diseños paco y encima las animaciones no buclean (algo básico para que no sea una cutrez al estilo gif). Eso no se va a revalorizar en la vida.


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Abr 2021)

Ya estamos con los acertijos...


----------



## Visrul (25 Abr 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Ya estamos con los acertijos...



Ya han comentado que hoy es el ANZAC day, pero aparte de eso se celebra también el día de la liberación de Italia en la IIGM. Los que useis twitter intentarlo a ver con las dos a la vez y vamos a medias si fuese (que no creo, pero por intentarlo...)


----------



## Visrul (25 Abr 2021)

La verdad es que si tienen que andar con estas historias en vez de contarnos algo nuevo o presentar planes de futuro... Buff, pinta mal el tema..


----------



## Kartal (25 Abr 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> La verdad es que si tienen que andar con estas historias en vez de contarnos algo nuevo o presentar planes de futuro... Buff, pinta mal el tema..



Empezaron con los testeos del Essence en febrero. Vamos a entrar en mayo y todavía no podemos hacer nada en nuestras parcelas. Mientras el marketplace lleva semanas en coma...


----------



## Desmond Humes (26 Abr 2021)

Otra vez _congelao. _Una vez tiene un pase, pero dos... Y no soy el único. Creo que me bajo del barco. 
En fin...


----------



## Kartal (26 Abr 2021)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Otra vez _congelao. _Una vez tiene un pase, pero dos... Y no soy el único. Creo que me bajo del barco.
> En fin...



Puffff... vaya marrón, mira que lo siento... 

Te han dado alguna explicación o solo el mismo mensaje automatizado?

Espero que se resuelva pronto y te quedes, ahora que tenemos la Fase 2 tan cerca...


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Abr 2021)

Estoy intentando sacar 51 leuros del earth 2 pero no me deja. Yo el dinero que meti ll hice con la cuenta paypal. Pero ahora como la quitaron me he quedado sin nada.

Le doy a retirar fondos y el programa no hace nada. Como debo proceder?


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Abr 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Activa primero el 2FA, luego tendrás que subir tu Dni y alguna factura en la que salga tu nombre y dirección, creo, tb creo que el mínimo para sacar son 50 euros, mira a ver lo que te va a cobrar el banco entre el tipo de cambio y las comisiones, no sé si sacar tan poco valdrá la pena. Todo esto es lo que voy leyendo, experiencia no tengo, no pienso sacar en bastante tiempo, si es que dentro de bastante tiempo hay algo que sacar. Si lo haces cuéntanos tu experiencia



Joder que puto follon. Lo peor es no saber cuantas comisiones se llebara mi banco. En mi caso es bankia, a ver si alguien sabe decirme un poco


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Abr 2021)

Esque ya estoy hasta la poya. Voy a dejar mis propiedades comopradas y sacar el dinero almacenado en mi cuenta para invertir en bitcoin


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 Abr 2021)

La verdad es que lo que yo admiro en una persona o empresa es la puntualidad y la palabra , y earth2 no tiene ni una cosa ni la otra

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (26 Abr 2021)

Yo tengo la cuenta bloqueada por un bug con las contraseñas. Suerte que en el móvil tengo las cookies y puedo acceder sin problema porque ya estaba dentro. 

He hecho dos retiros estos días a ver si me los procesan. Uno de 450 dólares y otro de 2000 ya os diré.


----------



## Kartal (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (26 Abr 2021)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Un bug? ¿De ellos? Pues ten cuidado porque de vez en cuando pide volver a loguearte, no estoy segura si es cada ciertas conexiones o cada cierto tiempo, te convendría saberlo




Si fue la noche que no dejaba comprar ni vender ni bidear. Los recovery password no funcionaban ni funcionan. Y en el móvil cuando me loguea de nuevo me pide el 2FA y entro sin problema desde el móvil. En el pc bloqueado.


----------



## mulleixion (26 Abr 2021)

Pago confirmado a fecha de hoy . Primer pago resuelto. Confirmo cuando llegue el segundo.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (26 Abr 2021)

Regalan hasta 300 dólares en la cripto vine si hacéis lo que os piden en telegram










Telegram: Contact @vineprotocolbot







t.me


----------



## Kartal (27 Abr 2021)




----------



## pepita (28 Abr 2021)

Pero qué hacéis en la página 4?, hombres de poca fe

Tengo una duda, nunca me había dado cuenta de que al comprar las tiles sale la opción de cambiar la localización, estuvimos hablando de esto y nuestro señor Mejillón dijo que lo hacían medio hackeando, en inspeccionar página, cosa muy rara
ahora estaba mirando una tile y veo que sale la opción de cambiar la localización, no sé si ha salido siempre, porque cuando compro siempre es con prisas.

No me atrevo a hacerlo, por si es verdad que algunos la cambiaron hackeando y cualquiera se atreve a que me fichen por esa tontería ¿qué pensais?





yo ahora estoy en dique seco, pero lo último compré C1 en Rusia que si sólo nos van a dar LIT, tiene muuuuucho para crecer, China se me hacía cara


----------



## Elbrujo (30 Abr 2021)

Joder pues si que ha perdido fuelle E2 me cago en la puta. Me da que vamos a plamar pasta. Menos mal que no inverti demasiado.

Alguna novedad?


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (30 Abr 2021)

Bueno, pues parece que algunos países ya no aumentan más de valor...

España lleva parada un mes con el mismo precio, y no parece que vaya a aumentar más. Otros cuantos sitios que tengo llevan parados más de dos meses sin aumentar nada. Lo que quiere decir que la peña ya no está comprando nada, y que la burbuja va a explotar en poco tiempo.


El marketcap paradísimo, con ofertas cada vez mayores ahí paradas días y días. Los que compraron al principio bien porque algo pueden vender con rentabilidad, pero los que llegamos más tarde nos encontramos que ni tan siquiera podemos vender al precio al que compramos, pues los precios de venta actuales están mucho más bajos que a los que entramos.

Es cierto que han hecho algunas pequeñas mejoras y actualizaciones, pero si el dinero no fluye ahí dentro, no hay ningún aliciente para nadie y todo el mundo sale por patas. 

La mariconada que sacaron esa de buscar 5 putos huevos en un vídeo, ya me pareció bastante patética.


En fin, fue bonito mientras duró.


----------



## mulleixion (30 Abr 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Bueno, pues parece que algunos países ya no aumentan más de valor...
> 
> España lleva parada un mes con el mismo precio, y no parece que vaya a aumentar más. Otros cuantos sitios que tengo llevan parados más de dos meses sin aumentar nada. Lo que quiere decir que la peña ya no está comprando nada, y que la burbuja va a explotar en poco tiempo.
> 
> ...



Cuando te animes compárteme tu perfil a ver si tienes algo interesante!


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (30 Abr 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Cuando te animes compárteme tu perfil a ver si tienes algo interesante!



No tengo nada que valga la pena porque compré a mediados de enero, y tampoco me gasté mucho. Compré morralla a precio inflado, y no ha subido apenas nada. 

Hasta que no me dé beneficio, ahí se va a quedar...







Earth 2







app.earth2.io


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Abr 2021)

Esto lo ha puesto esta mañana, no se a que se refiere con las 7 cifras, se agradecería que hablará más claro sin misterios






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pajirri (30 Abr 2021)

yo le eche como siempre, 20€ 

espero hacerme millonario.


----------



## Carlos1 (30 Abr 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Esto lo ha puesto esta mañana, no se a que se refiere con las 7 cifras, se agradecería que hablará más claro sin misterios
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Supongo que se refiere a que va a pillar un trasto por un millonaco como mínimo.


----------



## pepita (30 Abr 2021)

Que copiones, se me ocurrió algo con la pista de Shane y lo puse en twitter y se han liado a comprarlo
Estoy por poner algún cutreterreno de los que tengo a ver si lo compran


Un trasto millonario como este se va a comprar y nos va a dejar con un palm0 de narices





Será una empresa se supone, esperemos que algo mas eficiente y tecno"lógica" que la de atención al cliente


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Que copiones, se me ocurrió algo con la pista de Shane y lo puse en twitter y se han liado a comprarlo
> Estoy por poner algún cutreterreno de los que tengo a ver si lo compran
> 
> 
> ...




Lo único que tiene lógica en este mundo es el amor.

Os dejo mi último HIT, que en esta ocasión TAMPOCO ESTÁ GRABADO CON EL MÓVIL. Esta CANCIONCICA quiero dedicársela a todas las personas abandonadas por alguien a quien no han podido dejar de amar.

Cancioncica dedicada a *todas las personas abandonadas por un amor*.


----------



## Visrul (30 Abr 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Un trasto millonario como este se va a comprar y nos va a dejar con un palm0 de narices



Ja, ja, ja, ja. Espero que no tengas razón.

Por cierto, ¿qué es lo que dijiste que la gente se puso a comprar?


----------



## pepita (30 Abr 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Ja, ja, ja, ja. Espero que no tengas razón.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿qué es lo que dijiste que la gente se puso a comprar?



2 monumentos , uno es mascarada, donde se busca un tesoro antiguo y el otro a los caidos, ya ni me acuerdo bien, fue hace dias ,están juntos, yo como soy pobre no lo compré y hoy he ido a ver y los han cogido


Earth 2


----------



## pepita (30 Abr 2021)

ah y hablando de copiones, alguien mucho criticar mis compras y me copia
en fin, os perdono, todo sea paz y amor


----------



## mulleixion (1 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ah y hablando de copiones, alguien mucho criticar mis compras y me copia
> en fin, os perdono, todo sea paz y amor



No me doy por aludido pero te crítico todas tus compras. La verdad es que opino que son tremendo truño . No he seguido ni una de tus compras. 


Salu2


----------



## pepita (1 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No me doy por aludido pero te crítico todas tus compras. La verdad es que opino que son tremendo truño . No he seguido ni una de tus compras.
> 
> 
> Salu2



si, ya, casualidades de la vida


----------



## Remero (1 May 2021)

Alguna novedad? Yo me meto ya muy de cuando en cuando en la web y lo veo todo muertisimo. Sin evolución de precios, parece que sin compras significativas.

DEP en RIP.


----------



## pepita (1 May 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Alguna novedad? Yo me meto ya muy de cuando en cuando en la web y lo veo todo muertisimo. Sin evolución de precios, parece que sin compras significativas.
> 
> DEP en RIP.



En resumen están dando largas, según ellos ya estaba la esencia lista para salir, pero han visto la oportunidad de hacerlo de otra manera, dándonos a entender que podría ir ligada a alguna blockchain, y que por eso han decidido retrasar el lanzamiento, esto lo dicen entre lineas y a modo de acertijos, no se sabe si por no decirlo hasta que esté listo o por no pillarse los dedos si no sale bien


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 May 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Alguna novedad? Yo me meto ya muy de cuando en cuando en la web y lo veo todo muertisimo. Sin evolución de precios, parece que sin compras significativas.
> 
> DEP en RIP.



Sí. Han avanzado algo en el 3D y han dejado la tontería del Real Estate a un lado, lo cual es bastante bueno.
Quiere decir que se concentran en el proyecto, más o menos, en lugar de perderse con agregados.

Saben que si no funciona lo del 3D, todo lo demás se cae. Es la base y el cimiento de todo.


----------



## pepita (1 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sí. Han avanzado algo en el 3D y han dejado la tontería del Real Estate a un lado, lo cual es bastante bueno.
> Quiere decir que se concentran en el proyecto, más o menos, en lugar de perderse con agregados.
> 
> Saben que si no funciona lo del 3D, todo lo demás se cae. Es la base y el cimiento de todo.



ayer estuve mirando cómo quedan las baldosas con el 3d, en el balcón del cañón del Colorado y te mareas


----------



## Carlos1 (1 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No me doy por aludido pero te crítico todas tus compras. La verdad es que opino que son tremendo truño . No he seguido ni una de tus compras.
> 
> 
> Salu2




Pero esto a largo plazo no se sabe que es un truño o no, tú tampoco sabes como estará este tema de aquí a 4 años por ejemplo. Cada uno hace su apuesta de forma diferente, y no repitas que has sacado un par de miles y bla bla bla.


----------



## Polo_00 (1 May 2021)

Seguimos sin avanzar de fase ni sacar essence verdad? Me parece que al menos de momento no son serios. Por lo demás seguiré esperando.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ayer estuve mirando cómo quedan las baldosas con el 3d, en el balcón del cañón del Colorado y te mareas



Yo me he dado un garbeo por el mundo y, en general, creo que un porcentaje demasiado alto del planeta ha sido hecho de forma procesal.
Se nota en los escalones y en geometrías que no son naturales...

Hay países enteros que son completamente planos.... Sabes que hay montañas, ondulaciones, valles, pero ellos lo han simplifcado en un plano perfecto.

No sé si eso lo irán depurando poco a poco o qué, pero un altísimo porcentaje del planeta ha sido hecho automáticamente y dista mucho de parecerse a la realidad.
Libia es un buen ejemplo de ello. 

En la costa: escalones.
El resto del país... un folio en blanco sin la más mínima rugosidad o variación.

Con un equipo tan pequeñajo, lo entiendo, pero confío en que eso lo irán mejorando poco a poco.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 May 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Seguimos sin avanzar de fase ni sacar essence verdad? Me parece que al menos de momento no son serios. Por lo demás seguiré esperando.



Los que no son serios son los que se han metido a esto con perspectiva de especulador inmobiliario (que son la mayoría).
Yo pienso que se han equivocado de plataforma.

Para especular hay muchas cosas en el mundo, miles de sistemas.... ¿Por qué no se van a ellos?

Earth2 es otra cosa diferente, es un proyecto de mundo virtual. Y es en esa virtualidad en lo que hay que centrarse. El juego de la compra/venta es algo secundario.

Si tanta ansia tenéis en compra/venta... hay miles de proyectos de especulación por ahí.
Si lo que queréis es criptomonedas... para eso están las criptomonedas ahí.

Ese exigir que un proyecto de mundo virtual SEA otra cosa... es ridículo.
Es como criticar a Justin Bieber por no hacer heavy metal... No se equivoca Justin Bieber, se equivocan los que le piden que haga heavy metal.

No es E2 quien se equivoca. Sóis vosotros. RESULTADO DE ESA EQUIVOCACIÓN: vuestra propia frustración. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Polo_00 (1 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Los que no son serios son los que se han metido a esto con perspectiva de especulador inmobiliario (que son la mayoría).
> Yo pienso que se han equivocado de plataforma.
> 
> Para especular hay muchas cosas en el mundo, miles de sistemas.... ¿Por qué no se van a ellos?
> ...




Te noto amargado de verdad. Menudo ladrillo para decirme "QUE NO ESTÁN CUMPLIENDO SUS PLAZOS" dicho lo cual, no son serios. Y eso es muy importante, lo de la especulación te lo has sacado de la manga, porque yo he preguntado sobre fase 2 y por essence. Pero si tú no sabes leer no es mi problema. A llorar a la llorería.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 May 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Te noto amargado de verdad. Menudo ladrillo para decirme "QUE NO ESTÁN CUMPLIENDO SUS PLAZOS" dicho lo cual, no son serios. Y eso es muy importante, lo de la especulación te lo has sacado de la manga, porque yo he preguntado sobre fase 2 y por essence. Pero si tú no sabes leer no es mi problema. A llorar a la llorería.



Ya, pero es que eso es lo que notas porque, si no notas eso... no sabes qué notar.
Reconócelo: a todo el mundo que te contradice le dices lo mismo. Es la respuesta estándar hoy en día. Lee este mismo hilo... mira Twitter. Es la respuesta estándar de todo aquel que, si no dice eso, no sabe que decir.

Supongo que tienes un amargómetro de última generación, ya lo sé...
Guilderstein y Rosencrantz nunca responden otra cosa. Si les contradicen, sacan el llorómetro.


----------



## Margaret Facher (1 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No me doy por aludido pero te crítico todas tus compras. La verdad es que opino que son tremendo truño . No he seguido ni una de tus compras.
> 
> 
> Salu2



Yo creo que eres un bocazas que vas juzgando la net de la gente en función del porcentaje de subida, para ti gente como TheRealJoker deben de ser idiotas.

Ibas pontificando sobre las megaciudades y cuando has empezado a entender lo del AR vas cambaindo de idea.

Y de mientras, soltando nada más que mierda en este hilo y juzgando al resto.


----------



## Polo_00 (1 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ya, pero es que eso es lo que notas porque, si no notas eso... no sabes qué notar.
> Reconócelo: a todo el mundo que te contradice le dices lo mismo. Es la respuesta estándar hoy en día. Lee este mismo hilo... mira Twitter. Es la respuesta estándar de todo aquel que, si no dice eso, no sabe que decir.
> 
> Supongo que tienes un amargómetro de última generación, ya lo sé...
> Guilderstein y Rosencrantz nunca responden otra cosa. Si les contradicen, sacan el llorómetro.



Tú no estás bien, eso se nota, respecto a que te sigas inventando lo que yo digo, no te voy ni a contestar, y tú estás aquí por el proyecto. 100% REAL LINK NO FAKE MEGAUPLOAD 

Deja de llorarme anda.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 May 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Tú no estás bien, eso se nota, respecto a que te sigas inventando lo que yo digo, no te voy ni a contestar, y tú estás aquí por el proyecto. 100% REAL LINK NO FAKE MEGAUPLOAD
> 
> Deja de llorarme anda.




- Dos más dos es cuatro.
- ¡NOOOOO! ¡Es cinco!
- Es cuatro.
- Se nota que estás muy amargado. Me lo dice el llorómetro blueetooth que tengo aquí.

Me hace gracia la gente sin orgullo intelectual. Me pregunto qué siente por dentro la gente que se conforma con ser así...
¿Cómo se desenvuelven en el mundo real?


----------



## Carlos1 (1 May 2021)

La especulación en Earth2 pienso que es y será muy importante, ¿sino por qué puedes vender y revender las parcelas? Si fuese solo rollo gamer habrían sacado el jueguecillo de turno para PC y ponerlo a la venta para sacarse unos cuantos miles, lo que pasa es que saben que por ese camino no van a hacer pasta de la buena, los zampadoritos pegados a la silla gamer no son los más ricachones del mundo que digamos como para "invertir" de verdad.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> La especulación en Earth2 *pienso* que es y será muy importante, ¿sino por qué puedes vender y revender las parcelas? Si fuese solo rollo gamer habrían sacado el jueguecillo de turno para PC y ponerlo a la venta para sacarse unos cuantos miles, lo que pasa es que saben que por ese camino no van a hacer pasta de la buena, los zampadoritos pegados a la silla gamer no son los más ricachones del mundo que digamos como para "invertir" de verdad.



*PIENSO* = para mí es lo único que cuenta porque quiero la pasta yo quiero la pasta yo quiero la pasta.
*¿sino por qué puedes vender y revender las parcelas?* -> si lo más importante es compra/venta... ¿para qué lo del mundo virtual?
*Si fuese solo rollo gamer habrían sacado el jueguecillo de turno para PC* -> ¿cómo es que no existe ya, si es tan fácil de hacer?

Leete los cientos de veces que he escrito sobre este tema, si quieres conocer más detalles de mi argumentación, en caso de que desees contrargumentar.


----------



## antoniussss (1 May 2021)

que tal va? algun drama interesante que se haya contando el "mejillon"? como le tengo en ignorados no le veo, la autentica salud.


----------



## pepita (1 May 2021)

.


antoniussss dijo:


> que tal va? algun drama interesante que se haya contando el "mejillon"? como le tengo en ignorados no le veo, la autentica salud.



Seguimos todo igual, el juego y nosotros, en nuestra linea


----------



## mulleixion (1 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Pero esto a largo plazo no se sabe que es un truño o no, tú tampoco sabes como estará este tema de aquí a 4 años por ejemplo. Cada uno hace su apuesta de forma diferente, y no repitas que has sacado un par de miles y bla bla bla.



Bueno más que un par son tres pares... Más lo que llevo ya aquí gracias a nuestros diseños. 

Salu2


----------



## mulleixion (1 May 2021)

Margaret Facher dijo:


> Yo creo que eres un bocazas que vas juzgando la net de la gente en función del porcentaje de subida, para ti gente como TheRealJoker deben de ser idiotas.
> 
> Ibas pontificando sobre las megaciudades y cuando has empezado a entender lo del AR vas cambaindo de idea.
> 
> Y de mientras, soltando nada más que mierda en este hilo y juzgando al resto.



Llorón. Mientras tú lloras yo hago dinero. La propiedad que le vendí al Joker por 4k es una pequeñísima parte de una de nuestras megaciudades. Donde dices que cambio de idea?

Venga ahora dímelo sin llorar


----------



## mulleixion (1 May 2021)

@Margaret Facher por cierto tontito. La mayor inversión del Joker está hecha en una megaciudad pixel art creada en medio del agua.

Su propia megaciudad . Con una inversión superior a los 50.000$ . Te lo pongo para ver si así te enteras. El AR dice... Ves AR por alguna parte ? Crees que va a ser su primera integración en la plataforma cuando su parte primordial son los recursos ? 


Anda piensa un poco con ese cerebro si es que te llega el riego


----------



## mulleixion (1 May 2021)

Es como los negacionistas de los NFT o de las cartitas coleccionables digitales. Que tenéis que entender o que queréis entender ? La tecnología avanza y con ello cosas como estas. 


Sois los pizzeros del Bitcoin . No le veis el valor pero eso no significa que no lo tenga. Y mientras echáis bilis el dinero sigue llegando a todos . Los que diseñamos , vendemos , revendemos o compramos. 

Al final con esa mentalidad de loser clásico no vais a ninguna parte.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Llorón.



¿Lo véis? Es la respuesta estándar que usan para todo y para todos. Sin el llorómetro, no saben qué responder. Podéis echar un repaso al hilo. No encontraréis que haya respondido a nadie con algo diferente.

- Pues yo pienso que a lo mejor hay que cambiarle el líquido de frenos.
- Mi llorómetro me demuestra que eres infeliz y yo feliz.

- Dos más dos es cuatro.
- Mi llorómetro me demuestra que eres infeliz y yo feliz.

- Yo opino diferente.
- Mi llorómetro me demuestra que eres infeliz y yo feliz.


De ahí no salen. Es conformismo intelectual *puro*. Una esfera perfecta de conformismo. Sin fisuras. No se exigen absolutamente nada a sí mismos. Les vale con emular a un aspersor.
¿Por qué os creeis que los gobiernos hacen con ellos lo que quieran? Pues porque ellos son conformistas.

Si ellos son los primeros en conformarse con ser así, es ridículo esperar algo más. No les da vergüenza alguna.


----------



## Margaret Facher (1 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Es como los negacionistas de los NFT o de las cartitas coleccionables digitales. Que tenéis que entender o que queréis entender ? La tecnología avanza y con ello cosas como estas.
> 
> 
> Sois los pizzeros del Bitcoin . No le veis el valor pero eso no significa que no lo tenga. Y mientras echáis bilis el dinero sigue llegando a todos . Los que diseñamos , vendemos , revendemos o compramos.
> ...



Lo dicho, un llorón con aires de grandeza, que viene a "crear comunidad" y lo único que haces es intentar humillar al resto, ni con esos 4.000 euros te va a dar para comprarte el honor que no tienes.

"Ejjj que lo de la AR ejj una magufada"
"Ejj k erez tonto por no tener +5000% increase en la net" (mientras le lames las botas a TheJoker)


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 May 2021)

Margaret Facher dijo:


> Lo dicho, un *llorón* con aires de grandeza, que viene a "crear comunidad" y lo único que haces es intentar humillar al resto, ni con esos 4.000 euros te va a dar para comprarte el honor que no tienes.
> 
> "Ejjj que lo de la AR ejj una magufada"
> "Ejj k erez tonto por no tener +5000% increase en la net" (mientras le lames las botas a TheJoker)



O bien es contagioso, o bien las nuevas generaciones valoran poco la individualidad y tienden al mimetismo.
Me inclino a creer que se trata de lo segundo.

A la gente le da asco ser único. Lo que quieren es ser como el de al lado.


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (1 May 2021)

Mejillón haciendo amigos y chuleando, para variar.


----------



## mulleixion (1 May 2021)

Margaret Facher dijo:


> Lo dicho, un llorón con aires de grandeza, que viene a "crear comunidad" y lo único que haces es intentar humillar al resto, ni con esos 4.000 euros te va a dar para comprarte el honor que no tienes.
> 
> "Ejjj que lo de la AR ejj una magufada"
> "Ejj k erez tonto por no tener +5000% increase en la net" (mientras le lames las botas a TheJoker)




Ah que antes me parecía mal lo de Joker pero ahora le lamo las botas. Joder pues qué bien lamidas por 4k , 64 tiles en ningún lugar PREMIUM AR cómo diríais los fanáticos del AR.... XD. 

Y si copias el adjetivo , copia las transacciones. No te quedes en un loser. 


Por cierto los de Villaburbuja se os están saliendo del pueblo... Ya veo varias cuentas de la zona vendiendo todas sus propiedades T.T

Por qué será !  como era eso de siesta Iniesta fiesta y no se qué ..? 

Xdddddd el buen marketing para tirar el dinero.


----------



## mulleixion (1 May 2021)

Recuerdo las primeras páginas ... No tienes ni puta idea... Estas aquí vendiendo tus zonas de petróleo en Chad porque tienes mucho comprado ahí... Pero el petróleo no se va a usar... 


Llega Emiratos... Petróleo. 

Eso de comprar pocas tiles sirve y mucho no se porque le dices a la gente que compre plots más grandes ... Llega Shane y te habla de las ventajas del teleport y de la ID en plots más amplias. 

Lo importante es el AR , eso de las megaciudades solo se lo creen cuatro tontos y tú les engañas... Llega joker y te pilla 4 zonas del ayuntamiento por 4.000$ mientras se crea su propia megaciudad por 50.000$ .



Eso de las NFT no vale para nada porque no está relacionado con Earth 2 nadie lo va a comprar , es un invento , un engañabobos.... Otros 4.000$ en dos/tres semanas de tienda abierta. 


Vaya , bocazas , chulo , llorón ( copiando adjetivos ) , el Quijote en sus 13 de agarramela que me crece... 


Y lo único que veo es que Villaburbuja no sube . Pero claro decirlo en burbuja.info es dañar nuestros corazones y atacar nuestra integridad burbujeril XD... 



Venga. No habéis dado ni una y eso es lo que consta en la práctica.


----------



## mulleixion (1 May 2021)

Os voy a dar otro consejo y luego lo cogéis o no . Los negacionistas si queréis seguir siendo pobres pues allá vosotros. 


Tenéis cuenta en Binance ? Genial. Comprad GOCHAIN como si no hubiese un mañana. 


Venga Jiñote cuéntame otra historia de pobres.


----------



## pepita (1 May 2021)




----------



## Carlos1 (1 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Bueno más que un par son tres pares... Más lo que llevo ya aquí gracias a nuestros diseños.
> 
> Salu2




Se que eres joven y pecas de ciertas cosas.

A mi ni se me ocurriría andar ventilando ganancias por un foro, ni siquiera entre amigotes, más que nada porque queda bastante feo y cutre.

Y ya te digo que siendo calderilla en comparación a cualquier otro tipo de inversión de las se comenta en Burbuja.

3.000 pavos tengo yo en cualquier chichicoin cripto del puesto 500 del coinmarketcap, y no por eso lo voy ventilando por ahí.

Es un consejo de viejo; la discreción es lo mejor, y tienes que hacer todo lo contrario de lo que has hecho hasta ahora, atraer a más gente a base de buenos consejos y empatía, así entrará más dinero al juego y ganaremos todos.


----------



## Carlos1 (1 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Os voy a dar otro consejo y luego lo cogéis o no . Los negacionistas si queréis seguir siendo pobres pues allá vosotros.
> 
> 
> Tenéis cuenta en Binance ? Genial. Comprad GOCHAIN como si no hubiese un mañana.
> ...




A la gente nueva no le puedes aconsejar así sin más un chicarro como GOCHAIN, que lógicamente puede hacer 3 cosas: subir, bajar (hasta desaparecer) o quedarse lateral (no hace falta ser un genio). A los nuevos se les aconseja meterse en el top 15, que el dinero cuesta mucho ganarlo como para hacer tonterías el primer día.

Gochain tenías que haberla aconsejado en primavera de 2019, o igual lo hiciste en el sub foro criptos y no nos hemos enterado, si es así súbete el enlace de ese día.


----------



## mulleixion (1 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> A la gente nueva no le puedes aconsejar así sin más un chicarro como GOCHAIN, que lógicamente puede hacer 3 cosas: subir, bajar (hasta desaparecer) o quedarse lateral (no hace falta ser un genio). A los nuevos se les aconseja meterse en el top 15, que el dinero cuesta mucho ganarlo como para hacer tonterías el primer día.
> 
> Gochain tenías que haberla aconsejado en primavera de 2019, o igual lo hiciste en el sub foro criptos y no nos hemos enterado, si es así súbete el enlace de ese día.




Si lo pongo aquí es por algo....


----------



## mulleixion (1 May 2021)

Algunos dirán que es pura especulación... Yo no digo nada más que lo que dije el día que recomendé el petróleo. 


Al igual que aunque me equivocase al final del todo , Gochain lo acaban de implementar los de Veve sin contar los que van a implementarlo. Que son unos cuantos para este verano.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Recuerdo las primeras páginas ... No tienes ni puta idea... Estas aquí vendiendo tus zonas de petróleo en Chad porque tienes mucho comprado ahí... Pero el petróleo no se va a usar...
> 
> 
> Llega Emiratos... Petróleo.
> ...




Le vienen tantas hostias de tantos sitios a la vez que ya no sabe ni a quien responde... Mezcla a unos foreros con otros.
No tengo ni idea ni de qué habla.


Eso sí, el apodo de Señor Mejillón, ese se lo queda... Y se lo he puesto yo. Ese es mi aporte.


----------



## mulleixion (1 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Le vienen tantas hostias de tantos sitios a la vez que ya no sabe ni a quien responde... Mezcla a unos foreros con otros.
> No tengo ni idea ni de qué habla.
> 
> 
> Eso sí, el apodo de Señor Mejillón, ese se lo queda... Y se lo he puesto yo. Ese es mi aporte.




Básicamente no contesto a nadie en particular si no a todos en general. 

Tienes razón en dos cosas no obstante. El apodo y en parte de una de tus frases : No tienes ni idea. 

Pero ni de eso ni de nada al menos en este hilo. 


Venga haz "cancioncicas" pedobear.


----------



## antoniussss (1 May 2021)

hahahha no sé que está diciendo el Mejillón, pero me supongo que será algo así como: Mira cuánto dinero he ganado en "Earth", soy muy listo y guapo.

La gente con pelos en los huevos, invierte su dinero en mejorar el mundo, cómo pudo ser en junio de 2020 invertir en Deoleo, capitalizar una empresa en quiebra, quitarle sus deudas, y que pueda producir el aceite que cada persona en el mundo usa diariamente en su cocina, así como darle recursos financieros para la digitalización y mejora de sus procesos.

Y por ello con 20.000 nardos, hoy llevo un 400%, reales, no humo como en Earth2, que es lo que es, una simple diversión con un poco de "inversión".

Hay miles y miles y miles de inversiones anualmente por todo el globo de que algo va a ser la ostia, y el 99% se van al carajo porque al final no se cumple esa grandísima innovación o no se sabe vender al mercado. Da igual que lleves un 100%, que un 500%, que el día que se da la ostia se la da a lo grande con un -99%, como la empresa Gowex de nuestro comentado amigo "Genaro", que hablaba y vendía humo cómo tú.

Ojalá sea esto del 1% que suponga una verdadera revolución y a la par de divertirse en el juego, se gane dinero, pero yo que tú no me las daría de grande en ningún sitio, porque ese día del -99% puede estar muy cerca.


----------



## pepita (1 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> hahahha no sé que está diciendo el Mejillón, pero me supongo que será algo así como: Mira cuánto dinero he ganado en "Earth", soy muy listo y guapo.
> 
> La gente con pelos en los huevos, invierte su dinero en mejorar el mundo, cómo pudo ser en junio de 2020 invertir en Deoleo, capitalizar una empresa en quiebra, quitarle sus deudas, y que pueda producir el aceite que cada persona en el mundo usa diariamente en su cocina, así como darle recursos financieros para la digitalización y mejora de sus procesos.
> 
> ...



jajaja, lo has clavao


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Básicamente no contesto a nadie en particular si no a todos en general.
> 
> Tienes razón en dos cosas no obstante. El apodo y en parte de una de tus frases : No tienes ni idea.
> 
> ...



Esa no es una de mis frases.
De hecho, ni siquiera sé si puede hablar del concepto "mis frases".

Nadie es un buen Sherlock de sí mismo, pero creo que si algo se puede decir de mí, es que no dependo de frases. Tengo bastante vocabulario y no dependo de chascarillos. Creo que, sin temor a equivocarse, puede decirse de mí que hago gala de una razonable exuberancia designativa.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> hahahha no sé que está diciendo el Mejillón, pero me supongo que será algo así como: Mira cuánto dinero he ganado en "Earth", soy muy listo y guapo.
> 
> La gente con pelos en los huevos, invierte su dinero en mejorar el mundo, cómo pudo ser en junio de 2020 invertir en Deoleo, capitalizar una empresa en quiebra, quitarle sus deudas, y que pueda producir el aceite que cada persona en el mundo usa diariamente en su cocina, así como darle recursos financieros para la digitalización y mejora de sus procesos.
> 
> ...



La gente con pelos en los huevos, para conseguir dinero.... trabaja, no especula.
Sólo como puntualización.


----------



## antoniussss (1 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> La gente con pelos en los huevos, para conseguir dinero.... trabaja, no especula.
> Sólo como puntualización.



Solo como puntualización también:

-Hay una gran diferencia entre el especulador bursatil o el inversor o accionista o propietario:

El especulador se mueve en tiempos de corto plazo, e intenta que las cosas suban mucho o bajen mucho rápidamente con el fin de enriquecerse y que le den por culo a los demás.

El inversor por el contrario, con su dinero puede llegar a montar una empresa desde 0 y a mejorar la vida de los ciudadanos con esa empresa, y participa activamente en la parte financiera de la empresa.

Por ejemplo yo siempre participo en las juntas de accionistas anuales, y más de una vez he dado mi voto favorable para que haya planes de incentivos para los trabajadores o subidas de sueldo mayores a las que marca el conveniol


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Solo como puntualización también:
> 
> -Hay una gran diferencia entre el especulador bursatil o el inversor o accionista o propietario:
> 
> ...



Eso es verdad. Estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## Le Fanu (1 May 2021)

A ver, Muleixon, tanto lo del petróleo como lo de Gochain son posibilidades coherentes. No veo sentido a que alardees de acertar eso, más cuando es algo que se comenta con mucha antelación en discord o en twitter. Vamos, que en ningún caso has sido tú solo el que ya descubierto la penicilina. Creo que lo ha hecho el 80% de los los que están dentro de Earth 2.


----------



## pepita (1 May 2021)

Pues yo llevo un rato intentando comprar una cosa y no funciona
Imagino que no es sólo a mí, porque han aparecido dos pujas mientras yo intento comprarlo

Procesing. Please wait, como en UAE y nada


----------



## mulleixion (1 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> A ver, Muleixon, tanto lo del petróleo como lo de Gochain son posibilidades coherentes. No veo sentido a que alardees de acertar eso, más cuando es algo que se comenta con mucha antelación en discord o en twitter. Vamos, que en ningún caso has sido tú solo el que ya descubierto la penicilina. Creo que lo ha hecho el 80% de los los que están dentro de Earth 2.




Otra vez sin mucha idea. Vete a mí perfil si te sobra tiempo y fíjate las fechas de compra de las zonas de petróleo. Cuando veas zonas de petróleo compradas antes que las mías me lo mandas. Y no te equivoques , el petróleo se confirmó en Emiratos y antes de eso aquí tirabais mierda sobre esa posibilidad hablando de "energías verdes" . No sé cuándo has entrado al juego pero fuimos LA PRIMERA megaciudad que estableció un criterio de compra basado en el petróleo. Si, nosotros , con Oasis . Posterior a eso ya vinieron el resto de personas con el tema de otros recursos. Pero mis primeras compras siempre fueron las zonas con recursos. 

Eso de que se hablaba en Discord y en Twitter vino mucho después amigo.

Es más , si tanto dices de Discord investiga un poco y verás que quitando Alpha Kingdom y SHP fuimos la primera megaciudad pública creada. 


Por así decirlo fuimos los que creamos la iniciativa de las megaciudades fuera de los dos anteriores nombrados mediante un meme basado en Chad y "How to become a good Chad" . 

Se hizo tan viral en el Discord general que nos muteaban a más de 400 usuarios en un día solo por spamear . Vendimos más de 110.000 tiles en un solo día. 

Posterior a eso , dos días después , se creó Liberia con E2theboss y nos frenó la venta .


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> *Otra vez sin mucha idea. *Vete a mí perfil si te sobra tiempo y fíjate las fechas de compra de las zonas de petróleo. Cuando veas zonas de petróleo compradas antes que las mías me lo mandas. Y no te equivoques , el petróleo se confirmó en Emiratos y antes de eso aquí tirabais mierda sobre esa posibilidad hablando de "energías verdes" . No sé cuándo has entrado al juego pero fuimos LA PRIMERA megaciudad que estableció un criterio de compra basado en el petróleo. Si, nosotros , con Oasis . Posterior a eso ya vinieron el resto de personas con el tema de otros recursos. Pero mis primeras compras siempre fueron las zonas con recursos.
> 
> Eso de que se hablaba en Discord y en Twitter vino mucho después amigo.
> 
> ...




¿Ahora me copia las frases?


----------



## Le Fanu (1 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Otra vez sin mucha idea. Vete a mí perfil si te sobra tiempo y fíjate las fechas de compra de las zonas de petróleo. *Cuando veas zonas de petróleo compradas antes que las mías me lo mandas*.



Joder, que fantasma eres, tío.

Tu primera compra de petróleo (que a saber si eso es petróleo, por cierto): 8 de enero Earth 2
Una compra random de cualquier otro usuario en un campo petrolífero: 27 de diciembre Earth 2

Lo he encontrado en cinco minutos, que seguro que tiene que haber usuarios que metieron tiles en petróleo incluso antes.

Hasta yo, que no tengo puta idea, metí en petróleo poco después de entrar. No porque sea un ser de luz, sino por puro sentido común. 

Y con el Gochain, igual. Desde el tuit de Shane, todo dios está hablando de meterle a Gochain. Venir ahora alardeando de eso, varias semanas después, pues que quieres que te diga...

*GOL DE SÓCRATES A PASE DE PLATÓN.*


----------



## mulleixion (1 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Joder, que fantasma eres, tío.
> 
> Tu primera compra de petróleo (que a saber si eso es petróleo, por cierto): 8 de enero Earth 2
> Una compra random de cualquier otro usuario en un campo petrolífero: 27 de diciembre Earth 2
> ...




Me hablas de una compra random . Pero es que las mías no son random para nada. Y si , son TODAS zonas petrolíferas. De hecho el Mapbox te las muestra desactualizadas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Me hablas de una compra random . Pero es que las mías no son random para nada. Y si , son TODAS zonas petrolíferas. De hecho el Mapbox te las muestra desactualizadas.



Me consta que el término _random_ se ha puesto de moda entre los ignorantes y los _youtubers_ y ahora lo utilizan indiscriminadamente... pero me siento en el deber de informarle de que lo está usted usando mal, Señor Mejillón.

Después de lo de la Gertrudis yo, en su lugar, no iría por ahí presumiendo de políglota. Si va a utilizar palabras extranjeras sin necesidad, al menos hágalo correctamente, pues de otro modo queda usted como un paleto.


----------



## pepita (1 May 2021)

y yo sin poder comprar y las pujas ya van por lo que vale
grrrr ¿nadie habeis intentado comprar esta tarde?

Bueno al menos han arreglado los emails y voy a saberme de memoria todos los captchas para cuando abran nuevos paises

PD he hecho una puja por mas, no sea que se vendiese así automaticamente, pero NO


----------



## pepita (1 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Joder, que fantasma eres, tío.
> 
> Tu primera compra de petróleo (que a saber si eso es petróleo, por cierto): 8 de enero Earth 2
> Una compra random de cualquier otro usuario en un campo petrolífero: 27 de diciembre Earth 2
> ...



ah, es que si poneis ese perfil no salen las copias


----------



## mulleixion (1 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Me consta que el término _random_ se ha puesto de moda entre los ignorantes y los _youtubers_ y ahora lo utilizan indiscriminadamente... pero me siento en el deber de informarle de que lo está usted usando mal, Señor Mejillón.
> 
> Después de lo de la Gertrudis yo, en su lugar, no iría por ahí presumiendo de políglota. Si va a utilizar palabras extranjeras sin necesidad, al menos hágalo correctamente, pues de otro modo queda usted como un paleto.




No me digas Jiñote que no sabes que random significa aleatorio/a y compra random, compra aleatoria... 


Te doy otro ejemplo. Retarded. Lo que vienes siendo. También utilizado por youtubers e ignorantes.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No me digas Jiñote que no sabes que random significa aleatorio/a y compra random, compra aleatoria...
> 
> 
> Te doy otro ejemplo. Retarded. Lo que vienes siendo. También utilizado por youtubers e ignorantes.



Entonces el problema es más grave aún de lo señalado, puesto que no sabe lo que significa el término _aleatorio_. No significa lo mismo "una compra cualquiera" que "una compra aleatoria", de hecho, la expresión "una compra aleatoria" es rayana con no tener ningún sentido.

Normal, supongo, viniendo de alguien que pretende burlarse de la figura más importante de la literatura española.
Mucho se burla usted, para la cantidad de veces que mete la pata.

La recomiendo ver menos Youtube y leer más libros. Así evitará esta clase de errores.


----------



## mulleixion (2 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Entonces el problema es más grave aún de la señalado, puesto que no sabe lo que significa el término _aleatorio_. No significa lo mismo "una compra cualquiera" que "una compra aleatoria", de hecho, la expresión "una compra aleatoria" es rayana con no tener ningún sentido.
> 
> Normal, supongo, viniendo de alguien que pretende burlarse de la figura más importante de la literatura española.
> Mucho se burla usted, para la cantidad de veces que mete la pata.
> ...



Tu eres definitivamente tonto. Aunque selecciones tu mismo la tile de compra , muchas veces compras aleatoriamente porque no tienes ni puta idea de lo que compras, es decir , se lo dejas al azar. 

Como todas y cada una de tus compras. Juegas a la ruleta y hasta ahora vas perdiendo.


----------



## mulleixion (2 May 2021)

Por cierto , la diferencia entre Don Quijote y tú es que sí, el es una figura importante de la literatura y tú simplemente un Jiñote, un personaje, pero no literario precisamente.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> *Tu* eres definitivamente tonto. Aunque selecciones *tu* mismo la tile de compra , muchas veces compras aleatoriamente porque no tienes ni puta idea de lo que compras, es decir , se lo dejas al azar.
> 
> Como todas y cada una de tus compras. Juegas a la ruleta y hasta ahora vas perdiendo.



_Tu_ lleva tilde.
No tengo evidencia alguna de que explicarle cosas sirva para algo, salvo para hacerle perder el tiempo al que explica. Discúlpeme si no lo hago. No obtengo beneficio alguno al hacerlo.

Me resulta más ventajoso dejarle revolcarse en sus errores... Me consta que al final, de tapadillo, veladamente, los va corrigiendo, como cuando dejó de decir lo de "Gertru" o como cuando se calló respecto a lo de la bola del mundo, quizá con la esperanza de que quedara olvidado.

Mañana, o pasado, o dentro de un lustro, investigará un poco sobre el uso del término aleatorio, descubrirá que lo está usando mal, empezará a usarlo bien y, por supuesto, no reconocerá nada. O no. Quizá seguirá usándolo mal toda su vida, pues parece ser usted bastante cabezón.

En cualquier caso, yo no gano ni pierdo. Yo le he avisado y eso ya es más de lo que debería haber hecho.


Otro día: clase de sintaxis básica.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Por cierto , la diferencia entre Don Quijote y tú es que sí, *el* es una figura importante de la literatura y tú simplemente un Jiñote, un personaje, pero no literario precisamente.



_Él_ lleva tilde, como la película de Buñuel. Se lo pongo en imagen porque sospecho que así lo aprehenderá mejor que si lo expreso verbalmente.


----------



## mulleixion (2 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> _Tu_ lleva tilde.
> No tengo evidencia alguna de que explicarle cosas sirva para algo, salvo para hacerle perder el tiempo al que explica. Discúlpeme si no lo hago. No obtengo beneficio alguno al hacerlo.
> 
> Me resulta más ventajoso dejarle revolcarse en sus errores... Me consta que al final, de tapadillo, veladamente, los va corrigiendo, como cuando dejó de decir lo de "Gertru" o como cuando se calló respecto a lo de la bola del mundo, quizá con la esperanza de que quedara olvidado.
> ...




Bueno... Ya te aseguro que siendo el hilo de Earth 2 , perder pierdes seguro y más sabiendo como inviertes. Mucho libro pero ninguno dedicado a la matemática . 

Suerte !


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Bueno... Ya te aseguro que siendo el hilo de Earth 2 , perder pierdes seguro y más sabiendo como inviertes. Mucho libro pero ninguno dedicado a la matemática .
> 
> Suerte !



Yo no invierto. Gracias a Dios me gano bien la vida y no ando desesperado intentando dar pelotazos con jueguecitos de ordenador. Como ya he explicado cientos de veces, a mí sólo me interesa la parte "artística" o conceptual del proyecto. La dimensión especuladora no me interesa un carajo y, de hecho, creo que es una rémora para el proyecto

Le comentaré una sospecha que tengo desde hace tiempo: debe ser usted un muerto de hambre, habida cuenta la desesperanza con la que busca ganar dinero con un proyecto de juego de ordenador. Verle la pinta de alfeñique que tiene en los vídeos redunda en esta idea.

Es como esas personas en los años 80 que intentaban mostrar a los demás las mejores estrategias para ganar dinero con las máquinas tragaperras. Todos unos muertos de hambre.

La expresión correcta es "las matemáticas", no "la matemática". Por cierto, soy ingeniero. Algo de matemáticas sé... pero no por ello he dejado de aprender a escribir.

Estará usted más seguro si se limita a sacar el llorómetro. En la liza dialéctica, no aguanta usted ni medio asalto.


----------



## mulleixion (2 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo no invierto. Gracias a Dios me gano bien la vida y no ando desesperado intentando dar pelotazos con jueguecitos de ordenador. Como ya he explicado cientos de veces, a mí sólo me interesa la parte "artística" o conceptual del proyecto. La dimensión especuladora no me interesa un carajo y, de hecho, creo que es una rémora para el proyecto
> 
> Le comentaré una sospecha que tengo desde hace tiempo: debe ser usted un muerto de hambre, habida cuenta la desesperanza con la que busca ganar dinero con un proyecto de juego de ordenador. Verle la pinta de alfeñique que tiene en los vídeos redunda en esta idea.
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaa estas llorando Don Jiñote. Ni los molinos de viento ensordecen el bello sonido de tus lágrimas al deslizarse por tu barbilla ni los mismos ni yo tan siquiera han preguntado por tu currículum , tolai. Que eres un TOLAI.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaa estas llorando Don Jiñote. Ni los molinos de viento ensordecen el bello sonido de tus lágrimas al deslizarse por tu barbilla ni los mismos ni yo tan siquiera han preguntado por tu currículum , tolai. Que eres un TOLAI.



¿Desde cuándo le hace falta a usted preguntar para saber las cosas?
¿O acaso le hace falta a usted preguntar a la gente si llora antes de declarar que lloran?

No. Simplemente saca el llorómetro, se convence, y lo asegura en un aspaviento recurrente, aun cuando no tenga ninguna evidencia de ello.
Esto es igual. Necesita creer que no sé de matemáticas y, como necesita creerlo, pues se convence de ello sin preguntar ni corroborar nada. Para usted la realidad no existe. La realidad es, simplemente, el antojo del momento.


----------



## Elbrujo (2 May 2021)

Como va la cosa? Veo que esto sigue sin avanzar. Y yo con dinero que no puedo ni sacar porque me quitaron el paypal.

Alguien sabe como puedo registrarme en el cambio ese que hicieron de seguridad? Menudo royo tienen estos montado. Bien que nos han engañado los hijos de fruta


----------



## pepita (2 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como va la cosa? Veo que esto sigue sin avanzar. Y yo con dinero que no puedo ni sacar porque me quitaron el paypal.
> 
> Alguien sabe como puedo registrarme en el cambio ese que hicieron de seguridad? Menudo royo tienen estos montado. Bien que nos han engañado los hijos de fruta



supongo que dices lo del 2FA está en settings
Ya no sigue igual, ya ni se puede comprar


----------



## Le Fanu (2 May 2021)

Pepita, no entiendo que problemas tienes con las compras. Puedes explicarlo? Yo estuve pujando ayer y pude comprar sin problemas. O te refieres a new land?


----------



## pepita (2 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pepita, no entiendo que problemas tienes con las compras. Puedes explicarlo? Yo estuve pujando ayer y pude comprar sin problemas. O te refieres a new land?



Estoy intentando comprar una de segunda mano y no puedo, pero me da la impresión que nadie puede, porque ha habido muchas pujas desde ayer por la misma propiedad al precio que vale. Osea si pudieran la comprarían como yo, en la imagen salen 3 pujas pero porque las ponemos y las retiramos ha habido muchas mas
Me pone procesando y nada, no se compra
¿Osea los demás podeis comprar? no puedo probar a comprar otra cosa porque tengo el saldo justo para esta.





¿estará castigado-suspendido al que le intento comprar? Espero que no sea yo la castigada


----------



## Le Fanu (2 May 2021)

Ahora entiendo. Todo apunta a que la cuenta del vendedor está congelada y por eso no puede aceptar transacciones. Si fueras tú, habrías recibido el aviso.

No te va a quedar otra que monitorear la cuenta los siguientes días para que cuando se descongele puedas hacerte con la propiedad antes que tus competidores


----------



## pepita (2 May 2021)

Vale, no sabía que era así, gracias, 
A ver si encuentro algo por unos centimillos a la tarde para ver que no soy yo. Hay otra cosa que intentaba comprar y me pasaba igual, asi que ya pensaba que no funcionaba:

Earth 2 

.


----------



## pepita (3 May 2021)

Ya estoy con otra duda

Cuando hago una puja y ellos me hacen una contraoferta, ¿ya no pueden aceptar la primera puja si se arrepienten?
Quiero decir si da igual quitar yo la puja porque ya no me la va a poder aceptar, o la dejo ahí por si se arrepiente ¿podría aceptarla? ¿o se borra todo lo anterior con la contraoferta?

No sé si ponerme de nombre "que no tengo mas cash", quiero poder comunicarme con los jugadores
¿Alguien sabe?

EDIT: veo que el saldo queda retenido, o sea que tendría que ser que puede aceptar¿?¿?


----------



## mulleixion (4 May 2021)

Me encanta que los planes salgan bien... 

Haciendo dinero , una vez más.


----------



## Elbrujo (4 May 2021)

Alguna novedad? Madre mia E2 esta muerto. Empiezo a dudar que los desarroyadores vayan a hacer algo mas


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alguna novedad? Madre mia E2 esta muerto. Empiezo a dudar que los desarroyadores vayan a hacer algo mas



En telegram dicen que van a poner los tokens de ovr en breve.
A ver si se mueve algo de una puta vez

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elbrujo (4 May 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> En telegram dicen que van a poner los tokens de ovr en breve.
> A ver si se mueve algo de una puta vez
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Meteran cripto al final? Brutal


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Meteran cripto al final? Brutal



Ojalá 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## motoleon (4 May 2021)

Ya reventó la burbuja esta o qué? Han huido con la pasta o se lo estan pensando?


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alguna novedad? Madre mia E2 esta muerto. Empiezo a dudar que los desarroyadores vayan a hacer algo mas




No sé, pero:

Aquí os dejo mi último hit que en esta ocasión quiero dedicar a *todos los súcubos y las víctimas que tienen la desgracia de caer en sus garras*

*Cancioncica dedicada a todos los súcubos y las víctimas que tienen la desgracia de caer en sus garras*.

*Instrumentación:* guitarra, pandereta de pie, shaker y voz.

Ya de paso os dejo unas foticos de unas calaveras que le he puesto a la guitarra y que quedan muy macarras y que, de algún modo, evocan el aura chamánica que he intentado darle a este hit.




















Espero que la gente de buen corazón la disfrute y la de mal corazón no.


----------



## pepita (4 May 2021)

Qué bonita, me encanta

Yo tb quiero dedicarle una canción a Shane, Shane, Shame, que no me la quito de la cabeza estos días


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 650203
> 
> 
> Qué bonita, me encanta
> ...




1. Creo que las calaveras se las quitaré. Son chulas... pero molestan al tocar. No se puede apoyar bien la mano. Probaré a quitar la sexta a ver que tal. Si sigue molestando, las quito todas.

2. Si el oído no me falla, esa canción está en mi mayor y parece bastante facilona. Son las 22:00 y ya no puedo, porque los vecinos se quejan.... pero cuando tenga un rato hago un cover.


----------



## pepita (4 May 2021)

Pero esa pareja es inigualable! son lo más, jajaja


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pero esa pareja es inigualable! son lo más, jajaja



Lo más difícil de esa canción es cantar con el buen rollo de la negra.
Esa nota que canta en 00:22 "my feet"... es jodidísima, porque es altísima. Se va, con mucho, de mi rango. Algo tendré que inventarme para truquear eso.
Por lo demás, ese sonido nasal de la negra (escucha con atención y escucharás como que su voz se concentra en su frente... casi no sale de la boca, sale de la cara...). Yo eso no lo sé hacer, pero bueno, algo me inventaré.

El barbas también tiene unos agudos por ahí de lo más elegante.
La música disco-funky de los 70 era muy elegante, la verdad.

Yo escuché mucha música de esa cuando era más joven.


----------



## Le Fanu (4 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ya estoy con otra duda
> 
> Cuando hago una puja y ellos me hacen una contraoferta, ¿ya no pueden aceptar la primera puja si se arrepienten?
> Quiero decir si da igual quitar yo la puja porque ya no me la va a poder aceptar, o la dejo ahí por si se arrepiente ¿podría aceptarla? ¿o se borra todo lo anterior con la contraoferta?
> ...



Desde la experiencia en el papel de comprador, no puedes volver a la oferta anterior tras una contrapuja. Imagino que la experiencia como vendedor será igual. Si después se cancela la contraoferta, desconozco si se activa de nuevo la puja anterior o se cancela todo el proceso. Creo que es más posible lo segundo.

Para comunicarte con los users, tira de Discord o Twitter. Así he encontrado yo a unos cuantos...


----------



## Le Fanu (4 May 2021)

Por cierto, el mercado parece muerto. Es cierto. Pero eso hace que haya gente saliéndose, ergo las buenas ofertas son más numerosas. Se pueden encontrar landmarks de clase 1 a precios irrisorios.

Y luego está el tema del Joker creando megaciudades y animando el mercado. Cada vez tengo más claro que está relacionado con los devs, aunque no sé cómo. Ya hace tiempo se rumoreaba que era Travis Reeder de GoChain...


----------



## pepita (4 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Desde la experiencia en el papel de comprador, no puedes volver a la oferta anterior tras una contrapuja. Imagino que la experiencia como vendedor será igual. Si después se cancela la contraoferta, desconozco si se activa de nuevo la puja anterior o se cancela todo el proceso. Creo que es más posible lo segundo.
> 
> Para comunicarte con los users, tira de Discord o Twitter. Así he encontrado yo a unos cuantos...



No tengo paciencia ya me he comprado otra cosa, gracias!



Le Fanu dijo:


> Por cierto, el mercado parece muerto. Es cierto. Pero eso hace que haya gente saliéndose, ergo las buenas ofertas son más numerosas. Se pueden encontrar landmarks de clase 1 a precios irrisorios.
> 
> Y luego está el tema del Joker creando megaciudades y animando el mercado. Cada vez tengo más claro que está relacionado con los devs, aunque no sé cómo. Ya hace tiempo se rumoreaba que era Travis Reeder de GoChain...



Si, hay clase 1 muy barata, yo algo he comprado, como el hilo mítico del foro "es buen momento para comprar"

Pero deberían decirnos algo de vez en cuando sobre todo después de haber casi anunciado para el día 17 la fase 2 o la esencia, ya ni me acuerdo. Entre tanta camaradería y el silencio total hay un término medio.

Pues un rato cotillearé a ver quien es ese Travis


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No tengo paciencia ya me he comprado otra cosa, gracias!



Llevo desenganchado de esto ya bastante.
Hasta que no haya 3D que funcione, no me interesa nada de lo que suceda.

Peeeeeeeeeeero, a mí la impresión que me da es que muchos están comprando COMPULSIVAMENTE.

No lo entiendo, hay muchos otros proyectos de especulación en internet en donde no tenéis que esperar a nada. Podéis poneros a especular ya mismo.
No sé por qué os metéis en este concretamente. ¿Es por el 3D?

Si es por el 3D, esperad el 3D y no compréis más. Es lo que yo haría... dicho de otro modo: es lo que yo hago.


----------



## pepita (5 May 2021)

A mí me parece una bomba si sale bien, sigo con la misma idea del principio, tengo un tope máximo al que no he llegado y es buen momento para comprar, tener 500 euros mas o 500 euros menos no me cambia nada, si un día explota puede ser una cantidad importante, que sí me importe. 
No hay ningún otro proyecto que me guste.


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Por cierto, el mercado parece muerto. Es cierto. Pero eso hace que haya gente saliéndose, ergo las buenas ofertas son más numerosas. Se pueden encontrar landmarks de clase 1 a precios irrisorios.
> 
> Y luego está el tema del Joker creando megaciudades y animando el mercado. Cada vez tengo más claro que está relacionado con los devs, aunque no sé cómo. Ya hace tiempo se rumoreaba que era Travis Reeder de GoChain...




Tiene que ver con Gochain pero no es Travis aunque se dedica a los distritos bursatiles


----------



## EXTOUAREG (5 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> A mí me parece una bomba si sale bien, sigo con la misma idea del principio, tengo un tope máximo al que no he llegado y es buen momento para comprar, tener 500 euros mas o 500 euros menos no me cambia nada, si un día explota puede ser una cantidad importante, que sí me importe.
> No hay ningún otro proyecto que me guste.



Yo tenía 300€ de 3 BTC en 2016.


----------



## Margaret Facher (5 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Por cierto, el mercado parece muerto. Es cierto. Pero eso hace que haya gente saliéndose, ergo las buenas ofertas son más numerosas. Se pueden encontrar landmarks de clase 1 a precios irrisorios.
> 
> Y luego está el tema del Joker creando megaciudades y animando el mercado. Cada vez tengo más claro que está relacionado con los devs, aunque no sé cómo. Ya hace tiempo se rumoreaba que era Travis Reeder de GoChain...


----------



## pepita (5 May 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Yo tenía 300€ de 3 BTC en 2016.



Yo sólo tuve 1.5 BTC, pero lo quite antes que tu, creo, por ........... impaciente!, eran 1.800 o algo así!
Eso ahora no me pasará, ahi se va a quedar o lo pierdo todo o saco algo que valga la pena,

La gente gasta en lotería yo jamás, NUNCA, sólo una vez con una peña de ventura24 porque jugaban amigos de internet, y me tocó el gordo, pero sólo llevaba 0.13 céntimos! 2.600 me tocaron y aún así no he vuelto a jugar nunca más.


----------



## pepita (5 May 2021)

Margaret Facher dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 650850




Pero viene de fuera y quiere involucrar a E2 con Gochain? ¿O viene con E2 directamente y Shane se hace el tonto? Porque al principio decía que no tenía pensado nada de criptos. Si ya estaba pensado son unos genios en crear hype


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

Como de costumbre.... Oyendo campanas sin saber dónde. 

Os ponen un vídeo de un Loquendo os cogen 1 frase sesgada y como dice que holdea Gochain ( que lo holdea ) pero no es lo único que holdea , os volvéis locos como las hormigas al echarles agua... XD


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

Queréis más ? Una empresa mundialmente conocida relacionada con el café ha entrado a Earth 2. ¿ Como lo sé ? Básicamente soy su gestor dentro de Earth 2. 

Venga a esperar otro Loquendo así especulais a ver si ha entrado Nescafé jajaja


----------



## Carlos1 (5 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Queréis más ? Una empresa mundialmente conocida relacionada con el café ha entrado a Earth 2. ¿ Como lo sé ? Básicamente soy su gestor dentro de Earth 2.
> 
> Venga a esperar otro Loquendo así especulais a ver si ha entrado Nescafé jajaja




Debes de tener talentos ocultos, ya que la manera en que escribes denota muy poca empatía, amabilidad, educación, etc, hacia los demás. 
Lo de The Joker y tus capturas de pantallas de mil euros es de lo más fácil de tunear, yo también me puedo compinchar con un colega, y venderle 1 ETH por 15.000 pavos y hacer captura de pantalla de la "super operación", y es solo un ejemplo de cientos.

Eres joven, adoleces de cosas, normal, todos hemos pasado por esa etapa, pero aún estás a tiempo de corregir ciertas actitudes, y te lo digo sin acritud.

Acerca de meterle una cripto a Earth2 estaría bien, más que nada por el tema especulativo de ese token en los exchanges, para rascar algunos dólares.
Lo del 3D, gamers, etc, pues igual le queda un tiempo aún.


----------



## D_M (5 May 2021)

Hola hamijos,

He estado semanas desconectado de Earth 2 por enfocarme en las cripto. ¿Cómo veis Earth 2 a día de hoy?, ¿va a mejor?, ¿sigue habiendo posibilidades de ganar pasta ahora que automatizaron los withdrawals o ya está todo el pescado vendido?


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Debes de tener talentos ocultos, ya que la manera en que escribes denota muy poca empatía, amabilidad, educación, etc, hacia los demás.
> Lo de The Joker y tus capturas de pantallas de mil euros es de lo más fácil de tunear, yo también me puedo compinchar con un colega, y venderle 1 ETH por 15.000 pavos y hacer captura de pantalla de la "super operación", y es solo un ejemplo de cientos.
> 
> Eres joven, adoleces de cosas, normal, todos hemos pasado por esa etapa, pero aún estás a tiempo de corregir ciertas actitudes, y te lo digo sin acritud.
> ...



Tunear ? Pero que tunear ? Anda entra en su cuenta y mira sus adquisiciones a ver si es cierto lo que ha pagado. Tunear dice... 


Sin acritud como tú dices o eres un iluso o te viene bien serlo. 

Yo no tuneo nada amigo , no me hace falta. Lo que subo son todo realidades. Ahora me voy a poner a hacer Photoshop para contentar a 4 villaburbujeros que me importa mucho su opinión. 


Busca en Chad las letras de Oasis. Ahí tienes la transacción ! Seguid convenciendo a los ignorantes de que el market está parado. 


Una cosa es que el market este parado y otra que no sepáis tradear.


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Debes de tener talentos ocultos, ya que la manera en que escribes denota muy poca empatía, amabilidad, educación, etc, hacia los demás.
> Lo de The Joker y tus capturas de pantallas de mil euros es de lo más fácil de tunear, yo también me puedo compinchar con un colega, y venderle 1 ETH por 15.000 pavos y hacer captura de pantalla de la "super operación", y es solo un ejemplo de cientos.
> 
> Eres joven, adoleces de cosas, normal, todos hemos pasado por esa etapa, pero aún estás a tiempo de corregir ciertas actitudes, y te lo digo sin acritud.
> ...




Toma otro tuneo. Con eso de las cartas que decís que si es un timo o que no vale para nada o que es un engaño... 


Colección de ayer , carta comprada a 200 dólares. Vendida a los 10 minutos al importe que ves. 

Photoshop Photoshop Photoshop everywhere !


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Hola hamijos,
> 
> He estado semanas desconectado de Earth 2 por enfocarme en las cripto. ¿Cómo veis Earth 2 a día de hoy?, ¿va a mejor?, ¿sigue habiendo posibilidades de ganar pasta ahora que automatizaron los withdrawals o ya está todo el pescado vendido?




Básicamente sigue igual. Ahora es momento de entrar con una pequeña inversión y aprovecharte de los débiles de mente que venden o ante el pánico o ante la rutina de no ver aumentar sus tiles de precio como en Diciembre o simplemente se obsesionan con que no hay anuncios cada 24 horas. 


Si quieres pillar gangas es tu momento. Si vas a comprar tierra nueva , huye.


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

Earth 2 @Carlos1 ahí tienes la transacción. Pero vamos que si crees que me he compinchado con el para que nos pasemos la pasta... Tu mismo eh jajaja


----------



## Kartal (5 May 2021)

¿Todavía queda alguien que no tiene en el ignore al youtuber motivao?


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Debes de tener talentos ocultos, ya que la manera en que escribes denota muy poca empatía, amabilidad, educación, etc, hacia los demás.
> Lo de The Joker y tus capturas de pantallas de mil euros es de lo más fácil de tunear, yo también me puedo compinchar con un colega, y venderle 1 ETH por 15.000 pavos y hacer captura de pantalla de la "super operación", y es solo un ejemplo de cientos.
> 
> Eres joven, adoleces de cosas, normal, todos hemos pasado por esa etapa, pero aún estás a tiempo de corregir ciertas actitudes, y te lo digo sin acritud.
> ...



No. Ese infantilismo se explicaría si tuviera 20 años.
Pero es un tipo ya con su años, según sus vídeos.

Lo que pasa es que no debe haber estudiado nada y tendrá un trabajo de mierda... de ahí que necesite ese inflamiento de papo diario para sobrevivir.
Yo estoy seguro que, por dentro, sufre mucho. Ese uso compulsivo que tiene del llorómetro seguramente es una proyección, aparte de un conformismo intelectual.

Échale un vistazo a sus vídeos... No es un crío. Es un hombre infantilizado.


----------



## pepita (5 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Eres joven, adoleces de cosas, normal, *todos* hemos pasado por esa etapa, pero aún estás a tiempo de corregir ciertas actitudes, y te lo digo sin acritud.



NO, TODOS ni hablar, no es cierto

Tú pareces muy buena persona, le has dado los mismos consejos varias veces, y acabarás como los demás poniéndolo en el ignore


----------



## pepita (5 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Todavía queda alguien que no tiene en el ignore al youtuber motivao?



yo lo quité un par de días, pero no lo volveré a hacer, olvido demasiado facilmente


----------



## pepita (5 May 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Hola hamijos,
> 
> He estado semanas desconectado de Earth 2 por enfocarme en las cripto. ¿Cómo veis Earth 2 a día de hoy?, ¿va a mejor?, ¿sigue habiendo posibilidades de ganar pasta ahora que automatizaron los withdrawals o ya está todo el pescado vendido?



va para largo, muchas rebajas ahora, yo ya te echaba de menos


----------



## BigJoe (5 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Eso ahora no me pasará, ahi se va a quedar o lo pierdo todo o saco algo que valga la pena,



Pienso exactamente igaul que tu


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Todavía queda alguien que no tiene en el ignore al youtuber motivao?



Tu desde luego no. Si no no estarías aquí leyéndome. Luego te vas al chat general a intentar engañar a alguien con Villaburbuja. Anda corre. Que no sabéis hacer bien ni algo tan cutre como conseguir compradores. 

Suerte


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

Aquí todos pensáis la ostia y sois los mejores pero no veo yo dinero en ninguno de vuestros costados. Bueno ni dinero , ni sin entrar en el , proyecto. Ni tenéis proyecto , ni hacéis dinero con la plataforma ni aportáis nada. 

Ya veo que el autoconvencerse de que Villaburbuja, la tierra de la siesta e Iniesta se ha vuelto básicamente en vuestra contra. Depositasteis la confianza y el poco o mucho dinero en proyectos sin nada detrás y os habéis quedado con tiles muertas en una zona que nadie os va a comprar si no le meteis un 80% mínimo en marketplace. 

Sois todos la ostia. Pero para ser esto un foro en el que se habla mucho de economía , conocimientos o forma de recuperar la inversión y seguir jugando con los profits más bien 0. 

Esto es como el tonto que se pega contra la pared una y otra vez. Pues así estáis , contra la pared , sin parar y sin atender. 

Los sueños , sueños son. Y con eso os habéis quedado. Un intento de proyecto muy paco que si al menos hubieseis doblado el valor desde el inicio de compra pues no digo nada... Pero es que ni eso . 

Os han llegado 4 comodines que por haceros el favor os han comprado unas tiles sin dejarse mucha pasta y fin. 

Venga , a seguir haciendo caso al guitarrista , a la abuela que tiene nardo y a los que subes un screenshot y te dicen que manipulas las transacciones para quedar guay. Jajajaja


----------



## Carlos1 (5 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Una cosa es que el market este parado y otra que no sepáis tradear.



Pero ni que tradeo ni nada, si Earth2 ahora mismo representa el 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% del trading mundial.

El punto es que la adrenalina te hace perder las formas, pero eso se puede corregir con el tiempo.

Lo digo porque das a entender que te encargas de relaciones públicas, contactos, lobbies, etc, y claro, yo quiero que te vaya bien.


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Pero ni que tradeo ni nada, si Earth2 ahora mismo representa el 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% del trading mundial.
> 
> El punto es que la adrenalina te hace perder las formas, pero eso se puede corregir con el tiempo.
> 
> Lo digo porque das a entender que te encargas de relaciones públicas, contactos, lobbies, etc, y claro, yo quiero que te vaya bien.




Pues hombre estamos en el hilo de Earth 2. Si quieres hablar de OVR , de pancakeswap , de Vet , de eth 2.0 o incluso de nft estaríamos hablando de otros mercados. 


Hablando de trading en Earth 2 hay bastante gente comprando pánico. Y yo con las ventas que le hago a Joker hago varias cosas , dinero a mi cuenta , dinero a Binance y dinero al market con las gangas que me encuentro entre Francia y España .


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Pero ni que tradeo ni nada, si Earth2 ahora mismo representa el 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% del trading mundial.
> 
> El punto es que la adrenalina te hace perder las formas, pero eso se puede corregir con el tiempo.
> 
> *Lo digo porque das a entender que te encargas de relaciones públicas, contactos, lobbies, etc, y claro, yo quiero que te vaya bien.*



Respecto a esto último en realidad no doy a entender. Te confirmo que salvo "lobbies" , el resto es todo cierto.

Pero bueno que cuando por ejemplo saquemos de forma oficial a la luz a los del café ya os lo pegaré por aquí para los rabiosos,que esa es parte de mi diversión.

Primero les traigo a los del dinero y luego...pues ya vendrán el resto.


----------



## D_M (5 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> va para largo, muchas rebajas ahora, yo ya te echaba de menos



Gracias Pepita. Cripto me estaba dando más dinerito, hay que sacarle partido al "bull run" antes que acabe.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 May 2021)

Yo me pregunto cómo debe ser con las chicas.
Ya sabéis como son las mujeres... lo primero que te preguntan cuando te conocen es que en qué trabajas...


*ELLA:* ¿Y tú en qué trabajas?
*MEJILLÓN:* Yo represento a una empresa cafetera secretísima que no se puede mencionar por el tema de la confiencialidad secretísima 007 en un juego de ordenador que aún no existe. ¿Y tú?
*ELLA*: Tengo novio.

Os pongo aquí la cancioncica que le dediqué al Señor Mejillón en su día y que parece que no le gustó...





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




vocaroo.com


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo me pregunto cómo debe ser con las chicas.
> Ya sabéis como son las mujeres... lo primero que te preguntan cuando te conocen es que en qué trabajas...
> 
> 
> ...



Terriblemente un Don Jiñote en toda regla. Atrasado a tu época además de retrasado. 

Pero no pasa nada, no te preocupes hombre. Siempre te quedará el secarral con tus sueños eróticos en el que ahora además puedes incluir a Pablo Iglesias, otro soñador como tú. Aunque el ha tenido algo más de imaginación , todo hay que decirlo. 

Pero seguro que apoyas sus políticas de azotarlas hasta que sangren. Tienes el mismo perfil .


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Terriblemente un Don Jiñote en toda regla. Atrasado a tu época además de retrasado.
> 
> Pero no pasa nada, no te preocupes hombre. Siempre te quedará el secarral con tus sueños eróticos en el que ahora además puedes incluir a Pablo Iglesias, otro soñador como tú. Aunque el ha tenido algo más de imaginación , todo hay que decirlo.
> 
> Pero seguro que apoyas sus políticas de azotarlas hasta que sangren. Tienes el mismo perfil .



Yo no tengo perfil.
Yo siempre voy de frente.







De un tipo que se burla de la literatura y de la música, no se debe esperar absolutamente ningún valor humano.


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo no tengo perfil.
> Yo siempre voy de frente.
> 
> De un tipo que se burla de la literatura y de la música, no se debe esperar absolutamente ningún valor humano.



Si. Anda que vas tú de frente . Un nombre que no te pertenece , una foto de perfil que tampoco. 

Vamos, lo de siempre , un " cagao " que no da la cara y se oculta tras un alias . Ese eres tú macho. Bueno macho , macho tras el alias. 

¿ De verdad crees que escribiendo y enseñando la guitarra ya eres un representante fiel de la literatura y de la música ? 

Eres lo que los "millenials" como tú dices , llamamos un meme. 

Eres músico , ingeniero , escritor .... Eres de todo pero aquí los hechos son los hechos. 

Ni tienes una propiedad bien ubicada, ni tienes apenas propiedades ni tienes idea de Earth 2 en general. 

Dices mucho pero a las pruebas me remito. Estas aquí en el foro como otros muchos pero en realidad tu aportación de músico , escritor o ingeniero cómo que no está haciendo mucho en el foro de Earth 2 . 

Básicamente un "useless" .


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Si. Anda que vas tú de frente . Un nombre que no te pertenece , una foto de perfil que tampoco.
> 
> Vamos, lo de siempre , un " cagao " que no da la cara y se oculta tras un alias . Ese eres tú macho. Bueno macho , macho tras el alias.
> 
> ...



Estaba pensando en adelantarme a esa respuesta en mi mensaje anterior, pero me entró la pereza.
Sabía que saldrías por ahí. Era facilísimo de preveer.
Habré respondido a eso no menos de 10 veces... No sirvió de nada. Actúas como si no lo hubiera dicho.

*Que me importa un carajo que los precios suban o bajen, joder. Que me importa una mierda el TRADING ese de los huevos.*
Ni miro los precios de las tiles, ni sé si suben o bajan. Me da igual.
Que yo lo que quiero es jugar a un Red Dead Redemption a escala mundial y todo lo demás me importa un carajo.


Ahora, venga... repite otra vez ese argumento aplastante que te sabes.


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Estaba pensando en adelantarme a esa respuesta en mi mensaje anterior, pero me entró la pereza.
> Sabía que saldrías por ahí. Era facilísimo de preveer.
> Habré respondido a eso no menos de 10 veces... No sirvió de nada. Actúas como si no lo hubiera dicho.
> 
> ...




Pues tanto que sabes y vienes a jugar a un RDR2 en un "videojuego" que se desarrollará con Unity. 

Venga va. No me lo digas. Quieres ser un vaquero literario . No ! Un vaquero literario ingeniero... No! Un vaquero literario ingeniero y músico... Y que además va de cara , no de perfil. 

Eso si, todo virtual. Sin dar la cara, como acostumbras.


----------



## El Ermitaño (5 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> *Que me importa un carajo que los precios suban o bajen, joder. Que me importa una mierda el TRADING ese de los huevos.*
> Ni miro los precios de las tiles, ni sé si suben o bajan. Me da igual.
> Que yo lo que quiero es jugar a un Red Dead Redemption a escala mundial y todo lo demás me importa un carajo.



yo también me he metido por jugar, porque sea un entorno para videojuegos sin límite, he comprado tiles dispersas por todo el planeta en sitios que simplemente me gustan para tener mis futuras bases. No hay cosa que más me frustre que los mensajes de "estas saliendo de la zona de juego", con lo que me gusta aventurarme. Y sería increible un mundo sin limites.

Aunque teniendo en cuenta que los de Star Citizen llevan ya 10 años con la alfa, me parece que igual esto no lo vemos ni de viejos.

Es más probable que un gigante como google o microsoft que ya tiene el Flight simulator acabe sacando el metaverso que tenga éxito.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues tanto que sabes y vienes a jugar a un RDR2 en un "videojuego" que se desarrollará con Unity.
> 
> Venga va. No me lo digas. Quieres ser un vaquero literario . No ! Un vaquero literario ingeniero... No! Un vaquero literario ingeniero y músico... Y que además va de cara , no de perfil.
> 
> Eso si, todo virtual. Sin dar la cara, como acostumbras.



¿Y por qué me tiene que importar si lo desarrollan con una cosa u otra? Por mí como si lo hacen con una Black&Decker.
A mí del RDR lo que me gustaba es el sonido del caballo, melón.

Y sí, tengo una personalidad con varias facetas y varios intereses.
No sé por qué ser monocorde es una virtud... Que tu único interés en la vida sea hacerte rico sin trabajar no quiere decir que eso sea tener una personalidad completa y madura.

Vuelvo al ejemplo de la chica:
*ELLA:* ¿Y qué te gusta hacer tu tiempo libre?
*MEJILLÓN:* Me hago rico sin trabajar porque soy muy listo y los demás muy tontos. Enséñame tu portfolio.
*ELLA: *Tengo novio.

Y en cuanto a mi cara... Ya te encargaste tú de buscar mi perfil en su día, en un intento absurdo de ridiculizarme... Aunque nadie entendió bien cómo o por qué... ya que soy un tipo bastante guapetón, la verdad.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 May 2021)

El Ermitaño dijo:


> yo también me he metido por jugar, porque sea un entorno para videojuegos sin límite, he comprado tiles dispersas por todo el planeta en sitios que simplemente me gustan para tener mis futuras bases. No hay cosa que más me frustre que los mensajes de "estas saliendo de la zona de juego", con lo que me gusta aventurarme. Y sería increible un mundo sin limites.
> 
> Aunque teniendo en cuenta que los de Star Citizen llevan ya 10 años con la alfa, me parece que igual esto no lo vemos ni de viejos.
> 
> Es más probable que un gigante como google o microsoft que ya tiene el Flight simulator acabe sacando el metaverso que tenga éxito.




Yo estoy deseando montarme algún edificio o algo en la Antártida, en el rincón más remoto del planeta. No digo más.

Lo pillé por eso... El sitio más lejano del planeta... Lo llamé "La fortaleza de la soledad", que es el nombre del refugio de Supermán.
Me lo pillé para evocar la sensación de Supermán en Superman II llegando a la Antártida sin superpoderes (Lex Luthor se los quitó).

Ya ves tú lo que me importa a mí el trading. Pienso que alguien tan obsesionado con esa mierda es porque debe tener una situación financiera bastante precaria e inestable... Desde luego esa obsesión mórbida en que todo el mundo es como él, y busca desesperadamente hacerse rico con un videojuego... es enfermiza. Una cosa es ser miserable, y otra muy diferente vivir bajo la autoconvicción de que todo el mundo es como tú.
Ni siquiera contempla *la posibilidad* de que otras personas piensen y actúen diferente a como lo hace él.

Para él, todo el mundo es tan miserable como él.


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Y por qué me tiene que importar si lo desarrollan con una cosa u otra? Por mí como si lo hacen con una Black&Decker.
> A mí del RDR lo que me gustaba es el sonido del caballo, melón.
> 
> Y sí, tengo una personalidad con varias facetas y varios intereses.
> ...




Que yo busqué tu perfil real ? Creo que te equivocas de persona. Eso es más propio de @Kartal . Yo desde luego no me molesto en perder mi tiempo en buscar tu perfil real. 

Tu eres muchas cosas pero dar la cara cero. Mucho criticar mis vídeos o mi pronunciación pero detrás de la pantalla que se vive mejor y más seguro. Como buen cobarde. 

Das demasiadas cosas por sentadas como que no tengo trabajo o no tengo pareja pero como siempre remitiéndose uno a los hechos aquí el que no aporta nada eres tú . 

Yo en mayor o menor medida siempre aporto. O al menos al que le interesa , que se de unos cuantos , me van haciendo caso al menos en cuanto a la inversión . Ya sea para sacar dinero o para jugar. Tener tu rincón para montarte tu casa privada está muy bien. Pretender que nos creamos el resto que las compras totalmente desperdigadas sin un sentido sobre lo que ya se sabe son buenas compras... Pues muy bien oye ! Haced caso omiso de lo que ya se sabe bajo vuestras propias creencias. 

Ya sacaré el llorómetro para hacer mediciones más adelante cuando alguno este aquí quejándose con cosas como el cooldown del teleport entre propiedades.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Que yo busqué tu perfil real ? Creo que te equivocas de persona. Eso es más propio de @Kartal . Yo desde luego no me molesto en perder mi tiempo en buscar tu perfil real.
> 
> Tu eres muchas cosas pero dar la cara cero. Mucho criticar mis vídeos o mi pronunciación pero detrás de la pantalla que se vive mejor y más seguro. Como buen cobarde.
> 
> ...



Puede que fuera el Señor Patata, eso lo reconozco.
Para mí sóis un clon el uno del otro, la verdad. Os comportáis igual y reaccionáis igual. No veo ninguna diferencia de comportamiento entre vosotros.

Fíjate sí le di importancia al asunto que ni me molesté en acordarme quien de los dos fue...

Y tú sacarás el llorómetro SIEMPRE, suceda lo que suceda, porque no tienes más recurso dialéctico que ese... Le has respondido lo de los lloros al 99% de las personas que te han rebatido algo. Es tu "comodín", por así decirlo.


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Puede que fuera el Señor Patata, eso lo reconozco.
> Para mí sóis un clon el uno del otro, la verdad. Os comportáis igual y reaccionáis igual. No veo ninguna diferencia de comportamiento entre vosotros.
> 
> Fíjate sí le di importancia al asunto que ni me molesté en acordarme quien de los dos fue...
> ...



Na . No es así. El llorómetro lo saco cuando aún a sabiendas de que llevo razón ( y nuevamente a los hechos me remito ) de predicciones pasadas que otros dicen que ya se sabían toooodas ellas , negais la mayor. O no dando la razón o desviando el tema. 

Ahí es donde lo saco. Y bien merecido.


----------



## pepita (5 May 2021)

D_M dijo:


> Gracias Pepita. Cripto me estaba dando más dinerito, hay que sacarle partido al "bull run" antes que acabe.



Si, tal como te mueves tú te convienen mas las criptos, aquí excepto uno que es el mas listo del universo , la mayoría vamos a largo, y sin dedicarle el tiempo que requiere tradear.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Na . No es así. El llorómetro lo saco cuando aún a sabiendas de que llevo razón ( y nuevamente a los hechos me remito ) de predicciones pasadas que otros dicen que ya se sabían toooodas ellas , negais la mayor. O no dando la razón o desviando el tema.
> 
> Ahí es donde lo saco. Y bien merecido.



Qué dices... Incluso sigues el mismo esquema a la hora de responder. El otro día, en el plazo de unas pocas horas, escribiste no menos de 10 mensajes siguiendo el mismo esquema. Era pavorosamente homogéneo. De tanto verlo, lo tengo ya estudiado. Es así:

*1. *Frase despectiva inicial. (No tienes ni idea. Eres un ignorante... etcétera).
*2. *Varias frases explicando lo rico que eres y lo listo que eres y lo amiguito que eres de gente que nadie sabe quienes son ni porqué debería importar.
*3. *Un adjunto que nadie mira y que está completamente descontextualizado... simplemente hay un archivo ahí... sin presentar lo que es ni nada. No sé los demás, pero yo nunca lo miro, porque no se sabe lo que es.
*4. *Llorómetro sin venir a cuento, sin evidencias. Simplemente aseguras algo de lo que no hay ninguna evidencia. Lo das como hecho probado... pero nadie entiende bien por qué.

Si te fijas, verás que es un esquema como prefijado de antemano al recurres una y otra vez y otra vez y otra vez y otra vez y otra vez y otra vez. Las variaciones son mínimas... y son bastante simples. Consisten en ponerle una JAJAJA o un emoticoño al mensaje. Supongo que consideras que eso le aporta colorido y personalidad...

Te conformas con eso, hasta donde yo sé.


----------



## pepita (5 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Qué dices... Incluso sigues el mismo esquema a la hora de responder. El otro día, en el plazo de unas pocas horas, escribiste no menos de 10 mensajes siguiendo el mismo esquema. Era pavorosamente homogéneo. De tanto verlo, lo tengo ya estudiado. Es así:
> 
> *1. *Frase despectiva inicial. (No tienes ni idea. Eres un ignorante... etcétera).
> *2. *Varias frases explicando lo rico que eres y lo listo que eres y lo amiguito que eres de gente que nadie sabe quienes son ni porqué debería importar.
> ...



jajajaja que perfección descriptiva y sintáctica


----------



## pepita (5 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Puede que fuera el Señor Patata, eso lo reconozco.
> Para mí sóis un clon el uno del otro, la verdad. *Os comportáis igual y reaccionáis igual.* No veo ninguna diferencia de comportamiento entre vosotros.
> 
> Fíjate sí le di importancia al asunto que ni me molesté en acordarme quien de los dos fue...
> ...



no es verdad


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Qué dices... Incluso sigues el mismo esquema a la hora de responder. El otro día, en el plazo de unas pocas horas, escribiste no menos de 10 mensajes siguiendo el mismo esquema. Era pavorosamente homogéneo. De tanto verlo, lo tengo ya estudiado. Es así:
> 
> *1. *Frase despectiva inicial. (No tienes ni idea. Eres un ignorante... etcétera).
> *2. *Varias frases explicando lo rico que eres y lo listo que eres y lo amiguito que eres de gente que nadie sabe quienes son ni porqué debería importar.
> ...




Solo leyendo los puntos que has desarrollado uno se da cuenta de que aún pensando que sabes poco , sabes todavía menos. Y ese es tu principal problema. Vas de llanero solitario y no te enteras de nada. 


Pero bueno , ya has dejado pasar el tren demasiadas veces. ¿ Que más da uno más ?


----------



## pepita (5 May 2021)

*MEJILLÓN:* Me hago rico sin trabajar porque soy muy listo y los demás muy tontos. Enséñame tu portfolio.
*ELLA: *Tengo novio. 

jajajaja, enséñame tu portfolio, hoy te sales Don Quijote, espero que no la tomes conmigo, porque estás sembrao


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Solo leyendo los puntos que has desarrollado uno se da cuenta de que aún pensando que sabes poco , sabes todavía menos. Y ese es tu principal problema. Vas de llanero solitario y no te enteras de nada.
> 
> 
> Pero bueno , ya has dejado pasar el tren demasiadas veces. ¿ Que más da uno más ?



Puede que te sorprenda... pero no es que yo no sepa de qué hablas, ni qué tren es ese.
Es que NADIE lo sabe.

No hay trenes, ni llaneros solitarios. Respondes a los mensajes desde un *solipsismo* absoluto. ¿Sabes lo que significa solipsismo? ¿Conoces la diferencia entre un solipsismo y un monólogo? Intentaré explicártelo... y después en tu respuesta, demostrarás haberlo entendido a la perfeción, ya verás.

*ALGUIEN:* ¿Has visto la última temporada de Lost?
*MEJILLÓN:* No tienes ni idea.
*ALGUIEN:* ¿Cuántos años tienes?
*MEJILLÓN:* Deja de llorar anda.
*ALGUIEN:* Tiene que seguir por la avenida, después la primera a la derecha, cruza la Plaza y luego la segunda a la izquierda.
*MEJILLÓN:* No tienes ni puta idea. Yo soy rico. _(Adjunto que nadie mira)._
*ALGUIEN:* Yo creo que para la vajilla, el Mistol es el que más limpia.
*MEJILLÓN:* Has perdido ocho trenes, loser.

Lo de solipsismo viene de "estar sólo" de "soledad". En este caso, de hablar sólo, hablar sólo para uno mismo. En un monólogo hay una comunicación unidireccional, hay un emisor y un receptor. En un solipsismo no. El emisor y el receptor son la misma persona. En tus respuestas no hay una consecución clara. No vas de A a B y de B a C. Simplemente saltas a otro lugar intelectual situado en las Antípodas, en el que estas sólo. No es un diálogo, ni una conversación... porque no respondes nada relacionado con lo que se te ha dicho. Tampoco es un monólogo. Más bien es un solipsismo reconcentrado.

*ALGUIEN:* Qué ganas tengo de que llegue la primavera.
*MEJILLÓN:* Puto ignorante.

No se puede establecer un SENTIDO, ni una relación, entre lo que se te dice y lo que respondes. Parece como si lo que se te dice no pudiera ser registrado por tu entendimiento. No descarto algún síndrome psicológico, déficit de atención o patología similar.


----------



## mulleixion (5 May 2021)

Ni te he leído. Mucho texto.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ni te he leído. Mucho texto.



Posiblemente esa sea la única verdad que ha dicho en mucho tiempo.
Un poco de texto es demasiado texto para usted. El texto cansa. Mejor dibujicos.


----------



## pepita (5 May 2021)




----------



## Le Fanu (6 May 2021)

Menudos tejemanejes se traen. No hay quién se crea que esa transacción es espontánea o por una revalorización. Y los de muleixon son igual.

Lo único que pretenden es llamar la atención, cada vez lo tengo más claro. Fuera de Earth 2 se devolverán los eypos y listo.


----------



## mulleixion (6 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Menudos tejemanejes se traen. No hay quién se crea que esa transacción es espontánea o por una revalorización. Y los de muleixon son igual.
> 
> Lo único que pretenden es llamar la atención, cada vez lo tengo más claro. Fuera de Earth 2 se devolverán los eypos y listo.




Tienes toda la razón y no al mismo tiempo.

Ninguna de las transacciones a Joker son espontáneas ni por revalorización.

Son acuerdos de venta a cambio de propiedades en zonas céntricas de nuestras megaciudades porque el desea eso para desarrollar un determinado negocio que tiene en mente.

Pero no amigo. La mitad de todos mis ingresos de Earth 2 se van directos a Binance y la otra mitad si, a mi cuenta bancaria. Pero aquí nadie se devuelve nada.

Que tu no te lo creas o que tú no lo huelas no quiere decir que los demás tampoco.

Eso sin contar con que hace una semanas Joker y yo no nos conocíamos de nada.

Pero quién sabe negociar y hacer acuerdos es quien triunfa . Y el que no , el negacionista , el que holdea sin fin cualquier cosa y no ve sus propiedades con determinada perspectiva es tonto.


Seguramente dentro de toda la morralla de tu perfil tendrás una morralla X10.

Toda esa morralla que yo tenía en mi perfil me la quité hace tiempo recuperando inversión.

Posterior a eso me quedé con algo de morralla solo por su revalorización de país independientemente de mis ubicaciones.

Y posterior a eso dentro de mis zonas premium en las megaciudades que yo mismo cree , vendo parte de esas zonas a precios como los que ves. Por qué ? Porque sigo teniendo mis zonas premium y vender 50 tiles arriba o 50 abajo no me sacan de nada. Pero vender 64 tiles en parte de una zona céntrica de una megaciudad por 4.000 dólares... Si te lo piensas mucho lo mejor es que te marches porque acabarás perdiendo tu oportunidad y tu dinero.

Cómputo semanal : 64 + 55 tiles : 5.500$ . Solo esta venta duplica casi mi inversión inicial allá por Diciembre / Enero. Y nuevamente sigo jugando por las risas flipeando propiedades y comprando el panico de los negacionistas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón y no al mismo tiempo.
> 
> Ninguna de las transacciones a Joker son espontáneas ni por revalorización.
> 
> ...



Mucho texto. Ni me lo he leído jijijí.


----------



## pepita (6 May 2021)

"


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> "



No pillo lo de la tarjeta earth2, alguien me puede iluminar?

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 May 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No pillo lo de la tarjeta earth2, alguien me puede iluminar?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Sí.... Se pagará menos porque habrá que darle su trocito del pastel a Visa o a quien coño emita la tarjeta.

Que, por cierto... es, en rigor, una TARJETA BLACK.


----------



## Kartal (6 May 2021)




----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sí.... Se pagará menos porque habrá que darle su trocito del pastel a Visa o a quien coño emita la tarjeta.
> 
> Que, por cierto... es, en rigor, una TARJETA BLACK.



Lo que esta claro es que tiene shaneadas sus cuentas 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos1 (6 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Menudos tejemanejes se traen. No hay quién se crea que esa transacción es espontánea o por una revalorización. Y los de muleixon son igual.
> 
> Lo único que pretenden es llamar la atención, cada vez lo tengo más claro. Fuera de Earth 2 se devolverán los eypos y listo.




Ya canta y de lejos, gente comprando un 999999999999999999999% por arriba del precio de mercado parece un chiste de los malos.

Espero que metan cripto pronto por lo menos para uno poder salirse a algo que puedas sacar dinero.

Yo el primero con el HOLD, pero la falta de movimiento del proyecto es brutal, he visto proyectos de criptochicharros del top 800 moverse más que esto.


----------



## pepita (6 May 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No pillo lo de la tarjeta earth2, alguien me puede iluminar?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



La gente piensa que será para sacar fiat por las criptos del site,

Yo creo que es una tarjeta de crédito o débito propia para que podamos hacer los retiros ahí directamente, que a mí me parece muy bien, pero no quiero ni imaginar cómo os vais a poner cuando lo digan



Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sí.... Se pagará menos porque habrá que darle su trocito del pastel a Visa o a quien coño emita la tarjeta.
> 
> Que, por cierto... es, en rigor, una TARJETA BLACK.



yo creo que la van a emitir ellos

Todo esto es mi opinión claro, ni IDEA

EDIT: No estaría mal que viniese con un poquito de saldo para gastar en el juego


----------



## mulleixion (6 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Ya canta y de lejos, gente comprando un 999999999999999999999% por arriba del precio de mercado parece un chiste de los malos.
> 
> Espero que metan cripto pronto por lo menos para uno poder salirse a algo que puedas sacar dinero.
> 
> Yo el primero con el HOLD, pero la falta de movimiento del proyecto es brutal, he visto proyectos de criptochicharros del top 800 moverse más que esto.



Eh pero que quieres ? Sacar la pasta ? Pasa tu perfil que si me gusta algo te lo pago y así sacas la money !


----------



## pepita (6 May 2021)

Guauuu , menuda actualización, ya podemos cambiar la bandera,




de aquí a Ready player one hay un paso


----------



## pepita (6 May 2021)

Vaya movida madre mia, seguro que el informador de todo os está teniendo al día de los progresos, como siempre


----------



## Kartal (7 May 2021)




----------



## Kartal (7 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Vaya movida madre mia, seguro que el informador de todo os está teniendo al día de los progresos, como siempre



Estará demasiado ocupado emprendiendo...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>



A ver que es corto y medio plazo para shane.
El tiles ese esta hasta la polla






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (7 May 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> A ver que es corto y medio plazo para shane.
> El tiles ese esta hasta la polla
> 
> 
> ...



Es que se han enterado quién es el equipo de desarrolladores y están que trinan

Vosotros ¿no sabreís de albañilería?


----------



## mulleixion (7 May 2021)

Earth 2®







app.earth2.io





Los Good Deal siempre estan ahi, tan solo hay que saber esperar a que la gallina suelte el huevo...

625 $ to 134 $ . Jose Ortega y Gasset, una de las calles mas comerciales de Madrid entre las que se encuentra la tienda de Gucci entre muchas otras.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 May 2021)

José Ortega y Gasset fue un filósofo... No es una calle, en primera instancia.
Yo suelo utilizar algunos de sus argumentos para rebatir a milenials.

Especialmente recomendable es: _La rebelión de las masas_. (Recomendable para los que no se cansan de textos largos, claro, Señor Mejillón. No se sienta aludido.)







José lleva tilde (siéntase aludido). Espero que no escriba usted emails para Juan Valdez, porque les hará parecer una empresa de analfabetos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Los Good Deal siempre estan ahi, tan solo hay que saber esperar a que la gallina suelte el huevo...



Confirmado. El Señor Mejillón es un recogehuevos.


----------



## Elbrujo (7 May 2021)

Madre mia, esto apesta ya a tongo de cojones. Espero esten muy liados sacando la cripto los hdlgp estos porque me temo lo peor. 

Alguien ha retirado dinero a visa de bankia? Cobran comisiones?

Como los hijos de puta quitaron paypal. Malditos cerdos


----------



## pepita (7 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Madre mia, esto apesta ya a tongo de cojones. Espero esten muy liados sacando la cripto los hdlgp estos porque me temo lo peor.
> 
> Alguien ha retirado dinero a visa de bankia? Cobran comisiones?
> 
> Como los hijos de puta quitaron paypal. Malditos cerdos



No te sulfures, que igual sale bien, son problemillas de startup


----------



## Elbrujo (7 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No te sulfures, que igual sale bien, son problemillas de startup



Startup?


----------



## pepita (7 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Startup?



¿empresa emergente?


----------



## mulleixion (7 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Madre mia, esto apesta ya a tongo de cojones. Espero esten muy liados sacando la cripto los hdlgp estos porque me temo lo peor.
> 
> Alguien ha retirado dinero a visa de bankia? Cobran comisiones?
> 
> Como los hijos de puta quitaron paypal. Malditos cerdos



xDD justo hoy estuve en una larga conversación privada con un dev. Estas seguro de venderlo todo ?


----------



## Carlos1 (7 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Eh pero que quieres ? Sacar la pasta ? Pasa tu perfil que si me gusta algo te lo pago y así sacas la money !
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> .



Hasta que no haya pasarela cripto no vendo ni compro nada, la inversión inicial ha sido a través de la mafia bancaria porque no había otra opción. Tampoco me interesa venderle nada a nadie a cambio de fiat


----------



## mulleixion (7 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Hasta que no haya pasarela cripto no vendo ni compro nada, la inversión inicial ha sido a través de la mafia bancaria porque no había otra opción. Tampoco me interesa venderle nada a nadie a cambio de fiat



Haces bien incluso aún no vendiendo nada.


----------



## Jebediah (7 May 2021)

Por ahora tenemos muchas promesas y pocos hechos. Me produce especial sorpresa esta lentitud de progreso ver por ejemplo a un por ahora mini proyecto como Riskmoon (con una moneda o token con el mismo nombre ya lanzada) que ha comenzado su andadura hace un mes y ya muestran avances de un juego con anuncios con contratos en él. Muy lento todo en Earth 2.


----------



## Polo_00 (9 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> xDD justo hoy estuve en una larga conversación privada con un dev. Estas seguro de venderlo todo ?




Y que te dijo el dev? Imagino que nada importante porque no has dicho nada más....


----------



## mulleixion (9 May 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Y que te dijo el dev? Imagino que nada importante porque no has dicho nada más....



Espera que ahora le cuento a un random lo que me dijo el dev. 

Lo mejor es que vendáis todo . Haced caso a los paper hands


----------



## Polo_00 (9 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Espera que ahora le cuento a un random lo que me dijo el dev.
> 
> Lo mejor es que vendáis todo . Haced caso a los paper hands




Vienes aquí a tirarte el pisto, y luego te mosquea que te pregunten algo que tú mismo has puesto? Eres tonto? Mira que no lo suelo hacer...pero...te reporto por mentir. 

Yo también tengo un amigo que se llama Felipe González.


----------



## mulleixion (9 May 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Vienes aquí a tirarte el pisto, y luego te mosquea que te pregunten algo que tú mismo has puesto? Eres tonto? Mira que no lo suelo hacer...pero...te reporto por mentir.
> 
> Yo también tengo un amigo que se llama Felipe González.




Jajajjaaj ah espera.... Que lo diga conlleva que te tenga que decir el contenido de la conversación ? 
Venga acuéstate. No tengo que demostrarte nada a ti ni al resto. 


Vosotros sabréis lo que hacéis que sois muy listos los burbujeros con vuestras paranoyas mentales. 

Luego ocurren las cosas y todos ofendiditos. 


Quieres info? Paga


----------



## Silverado72 (9 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Jajajjaaj ah espera.... Que lo diga conlleva que te tenga que decir el contenido de la conversación ?
> Venga acuéstate. No tengo que demostrarte nada a ti ni al resto.
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo presumido pisaverde. Quijote te calo bien desde el comienzo.


----------



## Polo_00 (9 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Jajajjaaj ah espera.... Que lo diga conlleva que te tenga que decir el contenido de la conversación ?
> Venga acuéstate. No tengo que demostrarte nada a ti ni al resto.
> 
> 
> ...



Eres tonto, y encima vas de creído en un foro, ya te digo yo que no tienes ni puta idea de nada. Vienes cacareando y luego me dices gilipolleces de que tengo que pagar por algo que te inventas tú? Menudo muerto de hambre estás hecho. Pues eso, calentito te lo llevas.

Y animo a los demás a que este tipo de personas que vienen soltando bulos sin fundamento ninguno y que piden dinero sean expulsados de aquí. Al OP, echad a este tipo de personajes que vienen pidiendo dinero y aprovechan la coyuntura para estafar. Y lo subiré a los admin del foro.


----------



## pepita (9 May 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Eres tonto, y encima vas de creído en un foro, ya te digo yo que no tienes ni puta idea de nada. Vienes cacareando y luego me dices gilipolleces de que tengo que pagar por algo que te inventas tú? Menudo muerto de hambre estás hecho. Pues eso, calentito te lo llevas.
> 
> Y animo a los demás a que este tipo de personas que vienen soltando bulos sin fundamento ninguno y que piden dinero sean expulsados de aquí. Al OP, echad a este tipo de personajes que vienen pidiendo dinero y aprovechan la coyuntura para estafar. Y lo subiré a los admin del foro.



Es que los demás no le leen está ignorado, no sé si quedará alguien que le lea


Yo esta mañana he hablado con la Virgen María.

Estais perdiendo el tren, yo como soy tan lista me saco todos los días mil euros con el tocomocho y vosotros ahí con esos portfolios de eme


----------



## mulleixion (10 May 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Eres tonto, y encima vas de creído en un foro, ya te digo yo que no tienes ni puta idea de nada. Vienes cacareando y luego me dices gilipolleces de que tengo que pagar por algo que te inventas tú? Menudo muerto de hambre estás hecho. Pues eso, calentito te lo llevas.
> 
> Y animo a los demás a que este tipo de personas que vienen soltando bulos sin fundamento ninguno y que piden dinero sean expulsados de aquí. Al OP, echad a este tipo de personajes que vienen pidiendo dinero y aprovechan la coyuntura para estafar. Y lo subiré a los admin del foro.






Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajaajjajajajajajajjajajajajaja

Como siempre , oyendo campanas sin saber ni dónde. Pobrecitos...


----------



## mulleixion (10 May 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Menudo presumido pisaverde. Quijote te calo bien desde el comienzo.




Aquí lo que pasa es que os interesais cuando os conviene. Sois básicamente unos recogenueces.

Ya os dije que vender es una mala idea. Que os lo creéis ? Bien. Que no ? Vosotros mismos.

Aquí estáis los más inteligentes de todo el foro.

Todos de enterados pero luego uno no sabe porque se produce el pump , el otro no sabe ni cuánto dura una BID , el otro dice que Earth 2 está muerto , que Shane coge la maleta y se va, el otro que " Bah , si no traes nada nuevo... Todo eso sale en Twitter. " . No voy a perder el tiempo en rescatar agradecimientos por otras informaciones que traje o incluso algunas que directamente las podía saber cualquier pero aquí no las sabia nadie.

Tan básico como muchos usuarios aquí que decían que no les hace falta tener Discord o Twitter , que ellos se enteran por los canales oficiales. XDDDD

Os manda un sms Shane ? . Para saber hay que estar en todo y en todos los sitios.

" El market no se mueve " Faaaaalso. Lo que más se mueve es el market . Y lo que menos la new tile , pero también se mueve. Y mucho. Pero hay que saber dónde.


La nueva compañía de café que ha entrado . Que me lo estaba inventando era no?

Lavazza como marca y Nims . Dentro de Earth 2 , concretamente en Djibouti haciendo una megaciudad.

No tenéis ni puta idea . Pero ni pajolera de todo lo que se mueve Earth 2. Pero no... Es que los ingresos o las ventas que hago con TherealJoker me las invento o es que le paso luego el dinero por PayPal .... Jajajajajaja pero si es que da igual lo que se os diga o cuente.

Es Photoshop o Paint.... Claro amigos! Tengo al equipo de Earth 2 comprado. Somos un ponzi de campeonato distribuidos por el mundo !


Por cierto cuando dije que Villaburbuja era una mierda y que no iba a ir ni el tato en mi conferencia y os hicisteis los ofendidos.... Donde esta Villaburbuja ? Porque es que me reitero. Ni el tato.

Messi Iniesta fiesta paella sangría y yo que me ría . Vaaaa @Silverado72 claro que Jiñote tenía razón. No ves que él solo viene a oír a su caballo trotar en sus 4 tiles ? Ahí está el verdadero potencial! Si señor ! XD


Venga a pastar incrédulos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 May 2021)

Esto es una mierda, es incluso un engorro el poder sacar el dinero a tu cuenta bancaria pero para meterlo bien facil que lo ponen.

He puesto los titulos que tenia en venta, cuando lo venda sacare todo lo que tenia, si es que puedo.


----------



## mulleixion (10 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto es una mierda, es incluso un engorro el poder sacar el dinero a tu cuenta bancaria pero para meterlo bien facil que lo ponen.
> 
> He puesto los titulos que tenia en venta, cuando lo venda sacare todo lo que tenia, si es que puedo.



Link a tu perfil ?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Link a tu perfil ?











Earth 2®







app.earth2.io


----------



## mulleixion (10 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Earth 2®
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joder... Solo tienes una propiedad y es en Villaburbuja. No soy tu comprador. Pero suerte !


----------



## Visrul (10 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Vosotros sabréis lo que hacéis que sois muy listos los burbujeros con vuestras paranoyas mentales.



Hombre, sin animo de ofender, que tú también eres burbujero, desde hace 2 años además...


----------



## mulleixion (10 May 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Hombre, sin animo de ofender, que tú también eres burbujero, desde hace 2 años además...



Na. Ni me lo considero. Estoy de paso. La cuenta tiene 2 años. Mi actividad es única y exclusivamente para Earth 2 . Ni siquiera tengo 1 sola tile en eso de Villaburbuja. Bien hice y bien hago.

Ya di bastantes pautas para los que quisiesen ganar dinero o aunque sea tener tiles compradas en sitios donde haya algún tipo de proyección. Pero han seguido sin duda alguna a los que menos saben. Y cuando les has dado información o se han reído de ti o te han llamado mentiroso . Pues bien. Aquí estamos.


La mayoría llorando porque no cobran 50 euros . Yo hoy acabo de recibir otro pago. Como diría el meme : Algunos dirán que es Photoshop xDDD


----------



## Carlos1 (10 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Na. Ni me lo considero. Estoy de paso. La cuenta tiene 2 años. Mi actividad es única y exclusivamente para Earth 2 . Ni siquiera tengo 1 sola tile en eso de Villaburbuja. Bien hice y bien hago.
> 
> Ya di bastantes pautas para los que quisiesen ganar dinero o aunque sea tener tiles compradas en sitios donde haya algún tipo de proyección. Pero han seguido sin duda alguna a los que menos saben. Y cuando les has dado información o se han reído de ti o te han llamado mentiroso . Pues bien. Aquí estamos.
> 
> ...




Ya te hemos comentado que cualquiera le puede pedir a un colega que le pague lo que sea por cualquier cosa. Es como vender 1ETH por 10.000 usd ahora mismo a un amiguete, captura de pantalla y luego el ETH va de vuelta.

Y lo de hacer dinero con Earth2, ahora mismo no, no da dinero, otra cosa es que para ti cierta cantidad de dólares "sea dinero". Lo que se hecha en falta es ver a los devs más activos en cuanto a cumplimiento de plazos, patrocinios, asociaciones, complementos, mejoras, desarrollo, etc. Lo de ganar dinero será de aquí a 4-5 años, pero antes los de Earth2 tienen que hacer los deberes.


----------



## mulleixion (10 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Ya te hemos comentado que cualquiera le puede pedir a un colega que le pague lo que sea por cualquier cosa. Es como vender 1ETH por 10.000 usd ahora mismo a un amiguete, captura de pantalla y luego el ETH va de vuelta.
> 
> Y lo de hacer dinero con Earth2, ahora mismo no, no da dinero, otra cosa es que para ti cierta cantidad de dólares "sea dinero". Lo que se hecha en falta es ver a los devs más activos en cuanto a cumplimiento de plazos, patrocinios, asociaciones, complementos, mejoras, desarrollo, etc. Lo de ganar dinero será de aquí a 4-5 años, pero antes los de Earth2 tienen que hacer los deberes.




Sigues con el disco rallado de que luego les devuelvo el dinero... XD pues tú mismo con tu mecanismo. 


Hombre para mi si da dinero. Si nos salimos del ámbito Earth 2 en sí 

Saco 2.000 dólares mensuales en un grupo de inversión del que soy agente para earth 2. 

Saco otros 1.000 dólares en otro grupo de inversión del que también soy agente. 

Llevo más de 5.000 dólares vendidos en NFT de mis propias creaciones referentes a Earth 2 ( también lo puedes comprobar en mi tienda ) 

En apenas 80 tiles llevo otros 6000 dólares . 


Gente como Mysor , Pincopallo , Lorenzo , Easyzmoneysniper y demás ... Llegan en torno a 10/50k dólares vendidos en Earth 2 y cobrados también. 

Rolo ha sacado más de 150.000 dólares 

E2theboss ha sacado más de 100.000 dólares... 


Y así podría explicártelo sin parar . Amigo si para ti todo eso no es dinero o es que Earth 2 no se mueva, tu mismo. Quizá está no sea tu plataforma.


----------



## mulleixion (10 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Ya te hemos comentado que cualquiera le puede pedir a un colega que le pague lo que sea por cualquier cosa. Es como vender 1ETH por 10.000 usd ahora mismo a un amiguete, captura de pantalla y luego el ETH va de vuelta.
> 
> Y lo de hacer dinero con Earth2, ahora mismo no, no da dinero, otra cosa es que para ti cierta cantidad de dólares "sea dinero". Lo que se hecha en falta es ver a los devs más activos en cuanto a cumplimiento de plazos, patrocinios, asociaciones, complementos, mejoras, desarrollo, etc. Lo de ganar dinero será de aquí a 4-5 años, pero antes los de Earth2 tienen que hacer los deberes.




A ver dime esto a quien se lo devuelvo en la vida real. A cada uno que me esta comprando o como lo hago..


----------



## Carlos1 (10 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Sigues con el disco rallado de que luego les devuelvo el dinero... XD pues tú mismo con tu mecanismo.
> 
> 
> Hombre para mi si da dinero. Si nos salimos del ámbito Earth 2 en sí
> ...




A ver si nos ponemos serios por una vez.

Es que a nadie le importa ahora mismo lo que tú ganes o dejes de ganar, tus capturas de pantalla, tus reuniones, tus colegas, tus novias, etc, etc, estamos hablando de EARTH2 y su falta o no de desarrollo.

No entiendo por qué siempre acabas hablando de ti mismo y de tu vida, que sinceramente no es nada relevante en este momento.
Puedes abrir un hilo aparte para ti mismo contando todo lo que haces en tu día a día, lo digo para no desvirtuar este tema.


----------



## mulleixion (10 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> A ver si nos ponemos serios por una vez.
> 
> Es que a nadie le importa ahora mismo lo que tú ganes o dejes de ganar, tus capturas de pantalla, tus reuniones, tus colegas, tus novias, etc, etc, estamos hablando de EARTH2 y su falta o no de desarrollo.
> 
> ...



En realidad eres tu mismo quien lo desvirtua . Tú eres quien dice que Earth 2 NO da dinero. Yo simplemente te añado pruebas de que si da dinero.

Que no te de dinero a ti no quiere decir que no de dinero a los demás.

Poniendonos serios por una vez , como tu dices hay que saber donde invertir aqui, en ibex 35 y en Roma.

Si habeis metido una inversion por minima que sea en un sitio de mierda , esto no os va a reportar beneficio ni ahora ni dentro de 7 años. Es lo que parece que muchos no comprendeis.



Tú dices que NO se gana dinero en Earth 2 . Yo te he puesto irrepetibles veces pruebas de que si se puede ganar dinero.

Ahora tú demuestrame que NO se gana dinero y por qué motivo.

Puedes tener una net de 500.000 dolares que como toda esa net la tengas metida en Villaburbuja te comes un colin a no ser que seas tu mismo el que vaya a desarrollar algo GRANDIOSO allá con un equipo detrás, y eso hablando en long-term por supuesto.


----------



## mulleixion (10 May 2021)

Yo no tengo que demostrarte que gano dinero y aún asi lo hago, porque luego me llamais mentiroso. 

Demuestrame tu que NO SE GANA DINERO bajo un fundamento claro. Porque como me enseñes una propiedad en Villaburbuja ya te voy a decir el motivo de por qué no vendes o no vas a hacer nada con eso.


----------



## mulleixion (10 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Ya te hemos comentado que cualquiera le puede pedir a un colega que le pague lo que sea por cualquier cosa. Es como vender 1ETH por 10.000 usd ahora mismo a un amiguete, captura de pantalla y luego el ETH va de vuelta.
> 
> Y lo de hacer dinero con Earth2, ahora mismo no, no da dinero, otra cosa es que para ti cierta cantidad de dólares "sea dinero". *Lo que se hecha en falta es ver a los devs más activos en cuanto a cumplimiento de plazos, patrocinios, asociaciones, complementos, mejoras, desarrollo, etc. Lo de ganar dinero será de aquí a 4-5 años, pero antes los de Earth2 tienen que hacer los deberes.*




Esto ya lo hablé yo con uno de ellos. Y ellos lo hacen justamente al reves de como lo hacen plataformas como OVR. Ellos trabajan sobre el proyecto, sin un roadmap porque no quieren pillarse los dedos y porque ya han avisado de que será un proyecto largo.

Patrocinios lo desconozco. Asociaciones, una de las próximas sera la bancaria. Lo de ganar dinero como te he dicho , en 5 años puede que no vendas una mierda dependiendo de donde estan tus propiedades ni nadie se interese. Un proyecto meme ubicado en ninguna parte se quedará como tal.

Por eso muchos nos aseguramos de comprar en ciudades y de construir las megaciudades encima de ciudades ya existentes aunque no sean tan conocidas.


Los de earth 2 tienen que hacer muchos deberes, pero el dinero se puede hacer facilmente si te lo trabajas. Esto no es compro una tile y crecen los millones. Ni aqui ni en Decentreland , ni en upland, ni en afterearth ni en vpark ni en ninguna plataforma a dia de hoy. Eso no existe.


----------



## mulleixion (10 May 2021)

@Carlos1 Luego tambien opino que no tienes mucha idea de como funcionan este tipo de proyectos. No se si será porque solo vienes de las finanzas o nunca has jugado a nada o cual es el motivo.

Hay videojuegos como Ashes of Creations o Elyon o incluso El señor de los anillos online, que llevan años desarrollandose algunos de los principales sin un roadmap existente hasta pasado el tiempo de un 30% de proyecto donde con las cosas claras han podido desarrollar un roadmap sobre una base.


Ellos no tienen por qué mostrarte un roadmap al igual que no te han obligado a invertir ni te han prometido nada. Puedes objetar sobre su trabajo o su forma de hacer las cosas que desde luego no son las mejores pero lo cierto es que hace no demasiado incluso ahora la gente sigue hablando de que Earth 2 es un scam. Muchas veces son comentarios de gente quemada , que nunca le han scameado en Earth 2 pero como no obtienen lo que quieren lloran como si no hubiese un mañana.

Tienes que saber quienes son, que basicamente es un equipo indie. No es Sony, ni es Epic games ni es un estudio con potencial para 800 desarrolladores a dia de hoy. Tienen el dinero y podian haber contratado mucha mas gente. Si no lo hacen es porque directamente no les interesa o no quieren.


¿ Crees que no tienen dinero para hacer campañas de marketing bestiales ? Lo tienen. Pero no quieren. No saben seguramente ni como abordar el tema de los archivos 3D ni de como almacenar tanta cantidad de informacion en la nube ni nada de nada. Pero ni ellos ni seguramente sus competidores.

Estas pidiendo ahora mismo peras al olmo.


----------



## Carlos1 (10 May 2021)

Ya te he dicho alguna vez que yo el primero con el HODL de mis parcelillas. Lo que me parece rarísimo es como esta gente va desarrollando el tema de cara a los "jugadores", que si huevos de pascua, acertijos en Twitter, soon y más soon, adivinanzas en Facebook, etc. No me imaginé que iban a ir por ese camino tan poco formal. Supongo que la mayoría de potenciales jugadores de Earth2 son jóvenes y que les suda todo lo demás que no sea efectos, gráficas molonas, colorines, etc,, y me parece normal, cada uno con lo suyo.


----------



## mulleixion (10 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Ya te he dicho alguna vez que yo el primero con el HODL de mis parcelillas. Lo que me parece rarísimo es como esta gente va desarrollando el tema de cara a los "jugadores", que si huevos de pascua, acertijos en Twitter, soon y más soon, adivinanzas en Facebook, etc. No me imaginé que iban a ir por ese camino tan poco formal. Supongo que la mayoría de potenciales jugadores de Earth2 son jóvenes y que les suda todo lo demás que no sea efectos, gráficas molonas, colorines, etc,, y me parece normal, cada uno con lo suyo.




Veis lo de los huevos y eso como una mierda....pero en realidad son tecnicas de mantener a la gente mas o menos activa y en el recuerdo de Earth 2. Lo hacen como eventos de cualquier juego, huevos de pascua, eventos de navidad, cualquier evento especial cuando no hay mucho mas que ofrecer.

Esa es la realidad. Son cosas puntuales para que la gente vea que no estan parados y que siguen ahi aunque no digan nada.


----------



## Le Fanu (10 May 2021)

Ha habido un repunte en la última semana, eso está claro. Movimientos interesantes del fin de semana:

- Parte del Vaticano vendido por 50k.
- Kremlin vendido por 25k.
- Parte de La ciudad prohibida de Pekín vendida por 25k.

A ello hay que sumar las megacities que se han creado: Capital de E2 (Vanuatu), eSeoul (Letonia) y State 1 (Djibuti). Leía el otro día a un usuario que cuando vio lo que se estaba montando en Letonia compró en el market un plot de 750 tiles de clase 1. Con el LIT de los días posteriores ha pagado la propiedad y ha recuperado el 5% de toda su inversión.

Pese a ello, sigue habiendo un montón de usuarios saliéndose, con su perfil o sus propiedades en venta.

Ergo aún hay oportunidades para sacar tajada.


----------



## mulleixion (10 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Ha habido un repunte en la última semana, eso está claro. Movimientos interesantes del fin de semana:
> 
> - Parte del Vaticano vendido por 50k.
> - Kremlin vendido por 25k.
> ...




Y más que se van a ir. Son los paper hands de Earth 2 o los que pensaron que esto era únicamente un proyecto a corto plazo para sacar tajada como si fuese una altcoin. 

Lo mejor está por venir. Y vendrá. Salirse ahora es como salirse en la alfa de un videojuego . Ni siquiera se le podría considerar una beta o un early access. 

Aún no hay nada. Y cuando introduzcan más pronto que tarde los recursos , el puto mercado va a dar la vuelta 360 grados al igual que las compras de tierra nueva. 


Las compras que hago mismamente en España en market al 70/80% en sitios incluso bastante prime son una locura. La gente o no sabe dónde se mete o son unos ludópatas.


----------



## mulleixion (10 May 2021)

Shiba to the moooon !!!


----------



## pepita (10 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Ha habido un repunte en la última semana, eso está claro. Movimientos interesantes del fin de semana:
> 
> - Parte del Vaticano vendido por 50k.
> - Kremlin vendido por 25k.
> ...



Si, hay movimiento, se ha notado en el LIT de algunos países y a la vez hay mejores ofertas que en enero, muy tentador
No creo que tarden mucho en dar señales de vida y nuevas noticias, porque se les está saliendo bastante gente


----------



## davitin (10 May 2021)

Como va esta mierda? Le metí algo de pasta en su día y ya se me había hasta olvidado.


----------



## mulleixion (10 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Como va esta mierda? Le metí algo de pasta en su día y ya se me había hasta olvidado.




Si quieres sacar la pasta, soy todo oídos. Envía tu perfil y si me interesa algo te lo compro.


----------



## pepita (11 May 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Como va esta mierda? Le metí algo de pasta en su día y ya se me había hasta olvidado.



Vas a tener que seguir olvidándote un par de años más


----------



## Le Fanu (11 May 2021)

De los puntos blancos esos que aparecían en el mapa se sabe algo?


----------



## Kartal (11 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> De los puntos blancos esos que aparecían en el mapa se sabe algo?



A mediados de mayo y seguimos sin recursos, essence, EPL ni nada parecido... yo sigo dentro y con compraventas sigo aumentando mi networth cada semana, pero entiendo que haya gente que está aburridísima de esto ya...


----------



## Jebediah (11 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> A ver si nos ponemos serios por una vez.
> 
> Es que a nadie le importa ahora mismo lo que tú ganes o dejes de ganar, tus capturas de pantalla, tus reuniones, tus colegas, tus novias, etc, etc, estamos hablando de EARTH2 y su falta o no de desarrollo.
> 
> ...



Me da que estarás hablando con *Mr. Me*. Los apodos no se ganan en vano. Suerte.


----------



## mulleixion (11 May 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me da que estarás hablando con *Mr. Me*. Los apodos no se ganan en vano. Suerte.



Venga crack sigue comprando muros en el agua que te vas a comer un mojón igual de grande que tu net.


----------



## Kartal (11 May 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me da que estarás hablando con *Mr. Me*. Los apodos no se ganan en vano. Suerte.



Por lo que se lee parece que sí, que estarán contestando a la *Gertru*. Ya son ganas...


----------



## mulleixion (11 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Por lo que se lee parece que sí, que estarán contestando a la *Gertru*. Ya son ganas...



Otro que tal baila. Todos los que echáis la bilis sois los mejores ejemplos de malas inversiones. El de la siesta e Iniesta....   Buenísima .


Cuando dices que venías a pegarme sicario de la tómbola ? XDDD


----------



## antoniussss (11 May 2021)

Tenía 100 eurillos de beneficios de unas ventas, he ido a probar por fin el sistema de retiro y tras 24 horas:

Pagos pendientes en cola
Monto total: $ 95.00
Tarifa: $ 9,40
Recibes: $ 85,60
Estado: PENDIENTE


Pues menos mal que el sistema era automático y super ágil, no te jode, y por ello te cobran un 10% de comisión.


Cada vez me dan menos ganas de estar en este proyecto.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (11 May 2021)

Yo invertí en Earth 2 y mis ganancias son del 100%, lo difícil es convertir eso en dinero real jeje


----------



## Elbrujo (11 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tenía 100 eurillos de beneficios de unas ventas, he ido a probar por fin el sistema de retiro y tras 24 horas:
> 
> Pagos pendientes en cola
> Monto total: $ 95.00
> ...



Que hijos de puta. Menudo tongo, debi meter esa pasta en criptos. Menos mal que solo meti 100 leuros compadezco a los que han metido miles de euros. Yo tb debo retirar unos 65 euros que tengo metidos. Estoy seguro que quitaron el paypal para que la gente no sacara.

Ya no estan haciendo una mierda esto esta parado son unos hijos de puta


----------



## Elbrujo (11 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Y más que se van a ir. Son los paper hands de Earth 2 o los que pensaron que esto era únicamente un proyecto a corto plazo para sacar tajada como si fuese una altcoin.
> 
> Lo mejor está por venir. Y vendrá. Salirse ahora es como salirse en la alfa de un videojuego . Ni siquiera se le podría considerar una beta o un early access.
> 
> ...



No te autoengañes. Esto necesita una salida rapida pero ya. Que se dejen de huevos y gilipolleces lo que tienen que hacer es sacar inmediatamente una cripto que se mine desde los terrenos comprados, no es algo que sea tan dificil. Luego habra tiempo de desarroyar graficos y demas. Pero vamos que esto pinta a tongo de cojones y la ausencia de movimiento y como nos han estado mareando la perdiz con tonterias apunta a ellos. Son unos sinverguenzas y encima me han quitado el paypal y no puedo sacar dinero por no hablar de las comisiones por sacarlo. Yo afortunadamente me han pillado con poco pero otros pobres diablos lo van a pasar bastante peor.


----------



## mulleixion (11 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> No te autoengañes. Esto necesita una salida rapida pero ya. Que se dejen de huevos y gilipolleces lo que tienen que hacer es sacar inmediatamente una cripto que se mine desde los terrenos comprados, no es algo que sea tan dificil. Luego habra tiempo de desarroyar graficos y demas. Pero vamos que esto pinta a tongo de cojones y la ausencia de movimiento y como nos han estado mareando la perdiz con tonterias apunta a ellos. Son unos sinverguenzas y encima me han quitado el paypal y no puedo sacar dinero por no hablar de las comisiones por sacarlo. Yo afortunadamente me han pillado con poco pero otros pobres diablos lo van a pasar bastante peor.




Todos los lunes procesan una remesa de pagos. Coño no viste la captura que subí creo que ayer ?


----------



## Elbrujo (11 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Todos los lunes procesan una remesa de pagos. Coño no viste la captura que subí creo que ayer ?



Y que? Si no hacen nada mas


----------



## mulleixion (11 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Y que? Si no hacen nada mas



Coño pero si te estás quejando de que no pagan.


----------



## pepita (11 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tenía 100 eurillos de beneficios de unas ventas, he ido a probar por fin el sistema de retiro y tras 24 horas:
> 
> Pagos pendientes en cola
> Monto total: $ 95.00
> ...



Virgen Santa el 10% sólo por sacarlo? y luego lo que cobran los bancos por comisiones y cambio? pues de eso sí que hay que protestar


----------



## antoniussss (11 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que hijos de puta. Menudo tongo, debi meter esa pasta en criptos. Menos mal que solo meti 100 leuros compadezco a los que han metido miles de euros. Yo tb debo retirar unos 65 euros que tengo metidos. Estoy seguro que quitaron el paypal para que la gente no sacara.
> 
> Ya no estan haciendo una mierda esto esta parado son unos hijos de puta




Yo no pido demasiado, solo que al igual que los cobros son inmediatos, los pagos los sean también, más encima que nos han pedido ya con antelación DNI, facturas, domicilio y su puta madre.


----------



## pepita (11 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que hijos de puta. Menudo tongo, debi meter esa pasta en criptos. Menos mal que solo meti 100 leuros compadezco a los que han metido miles de euros. Yo tb debo retirar unos 65 euros que tengo metidos. Estoy seguro que quitaron el paypal para que la gente no sacara.
> 
> Ya no estan haciendo una mierda esto esta parado son unos hijos de puta



No te preocupes, cuando abran algún país te compro yo el saldo y te lo mando por paypal, si es saldo, no propiedades


----------



## Kartal (12 May 2021)

*Question:* What will happen with location like Niagara Falls that look broken with the 3D map of mapbox?

*Nathaniel: *For Phase 3 I downloaded the Aster Gdem 3 of the entire world, will be based on that.

*****

*Question:* Will there be a brand new engine built by someone else then? Or improvements to the existing one?

*Nathaniel:* We're building on top of Unity, it's one of the fastest engines to code in. Unity is making great progress with the C# Burst compiler which gives amazing performance on the CPU.

*****
*
Question: *There's been speculation around server sizes, world instances, how many players, objects etc can fit in any given area. Are you able to provide info there?
*
Nathaniel: *We'd love to have it similar to Dual Universe where many players can be together in 1 place.


----------



## antoniussss (12 May 2021)

2 días en estado pendiente la devolución automática por tarjeta.....

¿Alguien ha probado esta opción ya?


----------



## Le Fanu (13 May 2021)

¿Qué ha pasado aquí? Dicen que han creado una cripto fake llamada earth2 y por eso esta publicación. ¿Sabéis algo al respecto?


----------



## mulleixion (13 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado aquí? Dicen que han creado una cripto fake llamada earth2 y por eso esta publicación. ¿Sabéis algo al respecto?











Earth2 Token Finance Exchange.


Megacities, NFT Tiles, NFT Art, Trading, Tokenomics, Community, Metaverse, Ready player one. Economic clans, Chain. E2C crypto Bep20, Binance Smart.




www.earth2.finance




Ahí la llevas


----------



## pepita (13 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado aquí? Dicen que han creado una cripto fake llamada earth2 y por eso esta publicación. ¿Sabéis algo al respecto?



Yo no, pero eso parece , no?, ¿no fuiste tú quien comentó que estaban montando una moneda por su cuenta? 
O ¿gochain? que están venga a decir que se han unido

En resumen ni caso a las películas, mientras no lo anuncien ellos


----------



## Le Fanu (13 May 2021)

Sí, yo comenté sobre una cripto relacionado con E2. Es esta (disponible en pacakeswap): Club2 - an Earth2 project
Pero en este caso dejan claro que no es de Earth2 ni intentan confundir con el nombre, es simplemente un token para usar en su propia comunidad. Por cierto, yo algo le he metido ahora que está por los suelos, por si se revaloriza en algún momento. Se puede acceder a ella por pancakeswap o comprando unas tiles específicas en Earth 2 (y después ellos te transfieren el token a tu wallet).

El caso al que se refiere Shane parece que es este que ha puesto muleixon: Earth2 Token Finance Exchange.


----------



## pepita (13 May 2021)

Ah ok, no lo había visto, lo tengo en el ignore 

Que graciosos lo primero que han puesto es un roadmap (un roadmap que supongo tiene que depender del roadmap de E2, que no existe)

E2 va tan lento que la gente va haciendo lo que quieren que ellos hagan, esto es como el E2 market, que deberían tenerlo ya hecho los de E2 y en el mientras tanto usamos uno externo.
O los NFTs

Todo esto si E2 despega lo lógico es que lo desarrollen ellos y si no despega ya me dirás tú para qué sirve

Están empeñados en marcarle el paso desde el principio.

PATIENCE is the key


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ah ok, no lo había visto, lo tengo en el ignore
> 
> Que graciosos lo primero que han puesto es un roadmap (un roadmap que supongo tiene que depender del roadmap de E2, que no existe)
> 
> ...



La paciencia se termina cuando ves que te estan engañando.
Prometer y prometer para poder meter y despues de haber metido se jodio lo prometido. 
Si pudiera a dia de hoy sacaria los 400 dólares que meti

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (13 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Sí, yo comenté sobre una cripto relacionado con E2. Es esta (disponible en pacakeswap): Club2 - an Earth2 project
> Pero en este caso dejan claro que no es de Earth2 ni intentan confundir con el nombre, es simplemente un token para usar en su propia comunidad. Por cierto, yo algo le he metido ahora que está por los suelos, por si se revaloriza en algún momento. Se puede acceder a ella por pancakeswap o comprando unas tiles específicas en Earth 2 (y después ellos te transfieren el token a tu wallet).
> 
> El caso al que se refiere Shane parece que es este que ha puesto muleixon: Earth2 Token Finance Exchange.




Yo no compraría una mierda ni a e2club ni a los otros scammers. 

Te lo desaconsejo totalmente. Añadido a eso TheRealJoker creará su propia crypto cuando Earth 2 avance. Y eso sí que se va a vender... Por qué ? 

Ya quitando el tema de Gochain , el tío ha cogido todo lo importante de todo Earth 2 , ciudades y megaciudades , para moverlo todo ingame. 


Los de e2club no son rival simplemente por poder adquisitivo . Este tiene mejores planes. Eso es todo.


----------



## pepita (13 May 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> La paciencia se termina cuando ves que te estan engañando.
> Prometer y prometer para poder meter y despues de haber metido se jodio lo prometido
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Sí, ya sé que se le está acabando a mucha gente, se están saliendo a patadas, porque pasan de dar información y eso suscita muchas dudas.

Yo preveía algo así, no me parece un proyecto fácil, menos si se atan todos los cabos legales, y leí que era un proyecto para años, no estoy inquieta todavía, mi preocupación sigue siendo la misma , que otros se adelanten, se hagan virales y éste quede muerto. 

Pero no cambia mi percepción del principio, lo veo a largo plazo, y los que esperaban dar pelotazos continuos como el que dieron en diciembre tendrán que ver que eso es imposible y pasarse a otro tipo de proyectos como las shit coins e ir saltando de una en otra cuando estén a punto de darse el batacazo.


----------



## Carlos1 (13 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Sí, ya sé que se le está acabando a mucha gente, se están saliendo a patadas, porque pasan de dar información y eso suscita muchas dudas.
> 
> Yo preveía algo así, no me parece un proyecto fácil, menos si se atan todos los cabos legales, y leí que era un proyecto para años, no estoy inquieta todavía, mi preocupación sigue siendo la misma , que otros se adelanten, se hagan virales y éste quede muerto.
> 
> Pero no cambia mi percepción del principio, lo veo a largo plazo, y los que esperaban dar pelotazos continuos como el que dieron en diciembre tendrán que ver que eso es imposible y pasarse a otro tipo de proyectos como las shit coins e ir saltando de una en otra cuando estén a punto de darse el batacazo.




En mi caso volvería a comprar tiles si pusieran una pasarela cripto-tile tile-cripto, sino me quedo con lo comprado, holdeo y a ver en cuanto me lo compran de aquí a unos años. No pienso comprar nada más ni con tarjeta, ni transferencia, ni nada parecido.


----------



## pepita (13 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> En mi caso volvería a comprar tiles si pusieran una pasarela cripto-tile tile-cripto, sino me quedo con lo comprado, holdeo y a ver en cuanto me lo compran de aquí a unos años. No pienso comprar nada más ni con tarjeta, ni transferencia, ni nada parecido.



tienes razón, yo entré porque se podía pagar con paypal, estoy segura que si es como ahora hubiera pasado de largo, ya luego te empicas..., toca esperar


----------



## Carlos1 (13 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> tienes razón, yo entré porque se podía pagar con paypal, estoy segura que si es como ahora hubiera pasado de largo, ya luego te empicas..., toca esperar



Yo lo decía por el tema bancos-hacienda-psicopolíticos.
En criptos solo entro a través de alguien que quiera efectivo o al contrario, que quiera criptos, un venta y compra entre particulares y "en mano".
Y en Earth2 no va a ser la excepción, exceptuando la inversión inicial, ya que si esto va a pegar un pelotazo de aquí a 5 años como las criptos, quiero dejar la menor huella posible.

El paypal no se como va, no lo he usado nunca. ¿Es anónimo?


----------



## pepita (13 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Yo lo decía por el tema bancos-hacienda-psicopolíticos.
> En criptos solo entro a través de alguien que quiera efectivo o al contrario, que quiera criptos, un venta y compra entre particulares y "en mano".
> Y en Earth2 no va a ser la excepción, exceptuando la inversión inicial, ya que si esto va a pegar un pelotazo de aquí a 5 años como las criptos, quiero dejar la menor huella posible.
> 
> El paypal no se como va, no lo he usado nunca. ¿Es anónimo?



Durante años ha sido "anónimo" si no te pasabas de 2.500 euros al año, cuando llegabas a ese tope te mandan identificarte por si hacienda les pide datos
Ahora no sé, como cada vez los gobiernos aprietan más, no sé si habrán bajado el límite


----------



## mulleixion (13 May 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Yo lo decía por el tema bancos-hacienda-psicopolíticos.
> En criptos solo entro a través de alguien que quiera efectivo o al contrario, que quiera criptos, un venta y compra entre particulares y "en mano".
> Y en Earth2 no va a ser la excepción, exceptuando la inversión inicial, ya que si esto va a pegar un pelotazo de aquí a 5 años como las criptos, quiero dejar la menor huella posible.
> 
> El paypal no se como va, no lo he usado nunca. ¿Es anónimo?



De PayPal a tu cuenta si o si. No hay salida ni escapatoria.


----------



## Polo_00 (13 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> En realidad eres tu mismo quien lo desvirtua . Tú eres quien dice que Earth 2 NO da dinero. Yo simplemente te añado pruebas de que si da dinero.
> 
> Que no te de dinero a ti no quiere decir que no de dinero a los demás.
> 
> ...



Cállate ya!, cansino, que no ganas un mierda, eres un trolas, no tienes ni puta idea y subes un pseudopago de 500$ y dices que es dinero, eres un muerto de hambre y vienes aquí a suplicar , si ganarás sólo la 4 parte de lo que dices ni estarías en este grupo gañan. Que eres un pobrecito muerto de hambre. Pero no reímos de ti bufón, no contigo, de ti.


----------



## pepita (13 May 2021)

jajaja parece que alguien sigue haciendo amigos



Le Fanu dijo:


> De los puntos blancos esos que aparecían en el mapa se sabe algo?



por cierto ¿esto que era, siguen estando? yo no los he visto, aunque claro antes me pasaba el día mirando el mapa y ya ni me acuerdo


----------



## mulleixion (13 May 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Cállate ya!, cansino, que no ganas un mierda, eres un trolas, no tienes ni puta idea y subes un pseudopago de 500$ y dices que es dinero, eres un muerto de hambre y vienes aquí a suplicar , si ganarás sólo la 4 parte de lo que dices ni estarías en este grupo gañan. Que eres un pobrecito muerto de hambre. Pero no reímos de ti bufón, no contigo, de ti.



Jajajajajajajjaajjajajaajajajajajajajajaj 
Jajajajajajajajajajaajauajajajajajjajajaaj escucha.... A mi si no me lo dices sin llorar no te tomo en serio .

Eres como la bilis de Alien ahora mismo, mastodonte , fiera , figura .


----------



## mulleixion (13 May 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Cállate ya!, cansino, que no ganas un mierda, eres un trolas, no tienes ni puta idea y subes un pseudopago de 500$ y dices que es dinero, eres un muerto de hambre y vienes aquí a suplicar , si ganarás sólo la 4 parte de lo que dices ni estarías en este grupo gañan. Que eres un pobrecito muerto de hambre. Pero no reímos de ti bufón, no contigo, de ti.




Solo respóndeme a una pregunta : ¿ Estas así porque a tu mujer se la ha follado el cura y le olía la mano raro al ir a recibir el cuerpo de Cristo ?

Amen


Mis dieses shur.


----------



## antoniussss (14 May 2021)

3er día en estado pendiente el cobro a tarjeta, tic, tac, tic,tac


----------



## BigJoe (14 May 2021)

Pues parece que se confirma estas materias primas


----------



## pepita (14 May 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Pues parece que se confirma estas materias primas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 658292



que bien, vamos servidos de arena, jajaja en Villarriba y en Villabajo


----------



## BigJoe (14 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> que bien, vamos servidos de arena, jajaja en Villarriba y en Villabajo



Sincerametne no me sorprende, la arean es material esencial para la construcción. 

Por supuesto un mismo terreno peude tener más de un mineral, no me extrañaría que también tengamos petroleo (en pequña cantidad ya que no hay un yacimiento allí, pero si en el país, y muchos)


----------



## Kartal (14 May 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Pues parece que se confirma estas materias primas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 658292



¿Eso es una captura del stage?

Hombre a ver si es verdad que empiezan a implementar los recursos ya...


----------



## BigJoe (14 May 2021)

Creo haber encontrado los minerales más baratos en Earth 2

Piedra caliza: Earth 2
Hierro: Earth 2
Carbón: Earth 2

Si os da por comprar y usáis mi código, os lo agradecería un montón  AMZY36CUV7


----------



## mulleixion (14 May 2021)

Nuevamente no me equivocaba con los recursos. Recursos primarios que ya tenía desde mis inicios. 

Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner


----------



## mulleixion (14 May 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Creo haber encontrado los minerales más baratos en Earth 2
> 
> Piedra caliza: Earth 2
> Hierro: Earth 2
> ...



ahi te va codigo por la caliza


----------



## BigJoe (14 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Eso es una captura del stage?
> 
> Hombre a ver si es verdad que empiezan a implementar los recursos ya...



Exacto! Además que lo he podido comprobar entrando yo mismo en stage2, no sé si aún está disponible, quiero decir que no es un pantallazo ajeno


----------



## pepita (14 May 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Creo haber encontrado los minerales más baratos en Earth 2
> 
> Piedra caliza: Earth 2
> Hierro: Earth 2
> ...



Gracias, no me llega ni para una tile, cuando abran países tengo que reorganizar mis referidos, que los doy a lo loco , muy mal!
Agua dulce creo que tengo, la mandaré para nuestro pueblo, nos va a salir un cemento fino, fino


----------



## BigJoe (14 May 2021)

Una cosa más agua dulce podéis encontrar en el 90% de los lagos existentes

Por lo que he visto, los lagos más copiosos y con agua dulce están en eruopa del este, en Bileorrusia concretamente he visto lso más baratos









Earth 2®







app.earth2.io


----------



## Jebediah (14 May 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Pues parece que se confirma estas materias primas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 658292



Cuando haya ese precio por tile nos vemos en VB, pero allí mismo, in situ, en Earth 1.


----------



## BigJoe (14 May 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Cuando haya ese precio por tile nos vemos en VB, pero allí mismo, in situ, en Earth 1.



Jajajaj por supuesto man, iremos en nuestro yate a esa pequeña cala de VB con el cavier y el champan que usaba Philipe de FC


----------



## Kartal (14 May 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Jajajaj por supuesto man, iremos en nuestro yate a esa pequeña cala de VB con el cavier y el champan que usaba Philipe de FC




Id preparando el Iron Dome porque Silver y yo os tiraremos cohetes desde Calópolis...


----------



## pepita (14 May 2021)

jajaja, espero que me dejéis ir! como sois así en este foro, yo ver, oír y callar, lo que pase en Villaburbuja se queda en Villaburbuja!


----------



## BigJoe (14 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> jajaja, espero que me dejéis ir! como sois así en este foro, yo ver, oír y callar, lo que pase en Villaburbuja se queda en Villaburbuja!



Por supuesto @pepita no iría a ninguna fiesta en VB donde no estuviras xDDDD


----------



## pepita (14 May 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Por supuesto @pepita no iría a ninguna fiesta en VB donde no estuviras xDDDD


----------



## antoniussss (14 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> 3er día en estado pendiente el cobro a tarjeta, tic, tac, tic,tac



Cuarto día en estado pendiente para cobrar 85 guarros euros ^^


----------



## Le Fanu (14 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> jajaja parece que alguien sigue haciendo amigos
> 
> 
> por cierto ¿esto que era, siguen estando? yo no los he visto, aunque claro antes me pasaba el día mirando el mapa y ya ni me acuerdo



Sí, siguen. Yo tengo un par localizados, pero parece alguna funcionalidad de Mapbox que se ha quedado colgada, más que algo intencionado.


----------



## Visrul (14 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> De los puntos blancos esos que aparecían en el mapa se sabe algo?





pepita dijo:


> por cierto ¿esto que era, siguen estando? yo no los he visto, aunque claro antes me pasaba el día mirando el mapa y ya ni me acuerdo





Le Fanu dijo:


> Sí, siguen. Yo tengo un par localizados, pero parece alguna funcionalidad de Mapbox que se ha quedado colgada, más que algo intencionado.



Hola. Respecto a los puntos blancos los llaman los Blue Dots e incluso salió una aplicación en su día que los marcó para consulta. Pensé que os la había dejado ya:
Blue dots - Earth2Biomes
Os puedo decir que casi todas las minas que verifiqué en su día de las que había buscado estaban en un punto de esos (en un 80-90%), por lo que está claro que eran posibles ubicaciones de recursos.
Sin embargo hay otros que aparecen en sitios que en teoría no tienen ningún recurso conocido.
Como ejemplo deciros que en la ubicación de la mina de Fe que pasó BigJoe hace un momento no aparece ningún punto pero en cambio hay uno ubicado al SE de ella (os paso su ubicación Earth 2 ). Como veis hay gente que ha buscado los puntos azules y ha comprado terreno encima aunque no parezca que haya nada en ellos, con vistas a futuros posibles recursos.

Escribiendo ésto se me acaba de ocurrir, ¿qué os parecería buscar un Blue spot de estos que no tuviese a nadie o casi nadie, en uno de los países más baratos y comprar todos 1, 2 o 3 tiles cada uno. Sería un poco lotería pero podríamos hacer para el futuro una especie de explotación conjunta si efectivamente generan recursos. Podríamos buscar varios puntos de esos y al final el gasto tampoco sería mucho para cada uno (entre 0,5 y 1,5$ por cabeza). Eso sí, tened en cuenta que no sería algo seguro, mas bien sería una especie de lotería.
Si os parece bien me decís e intento buscar alguno en algún país de los más baratos.


----------



## Kartal (14 May 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Hola. Respecto a los puntos blancos los llaman los Blue Dots e incluso salió una aplicación en su día que los marcó para consulta. Pensé que os la había dejado ya:
> Blue dots - Earth2Biomes
> Os puedo decir que casi todas las minas que verifiqué en su día de las que había buscado estaban en un punto de esos (en un 80-90%), por lo que está claro que eran posibles ubicaciones de recursos.
> Sin embargo hay otros que aparecen en sitios que en teoría no tienen ningún recurso conocido.
> ...



Yo me apunto, pero de qué recurso en concreto estamos hablando? A mí me interesaría la piedra caliza.


----------



## BigJoe (14 May 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Hola. Respecto a los puntos blancos los llaman los Blue Dots e incluso salió una aplicación en su día que los marcó para consulta. Pensé que os la había dejado ya:
> Blue dots - Earth2Biomes
> Os puedo decir que casi todas las minas que verifiqué en su día de las que había buscado estaban en un punto de esos (en un 80-90%), por lo que está claro que eran posibles ubicaciones de recursos.
> Sin embargo hay otros que aparecen en sitios que en teoría no tienen ningún recurso conocido.
> ...



La propuesta es muy interesante shur

Como apunte solo indicar que el no tener un blue dot en esos lugares no signifca que no sean recursos, de hecho como tu mismo sabes el 90% de los putnos estaban ubicados en Norteamérica, que ni por asomo es una representación real de la distribución mundial de recursos


----------



## Visrul (14 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Yo me apunto, pero de qué recurso en concreto estamos hablando? A mí me interesaría la piedra caliza.



En ese caso tendríamos que buscar una cantera real de piedra caliza. El problema de los Blue spots es que no se sabe qué recurso está ahí salvo que haya en el lugar una mina o cantera real conocida.
De hecho así también podrían indicar posiciones de la famosa Esencia, pero eso son elucubraciones mías.
Específicamente de caliza encontré esta en los listados que tenía en Eslovaquia, que creo que anda a 0,6 el tile por si no tienes nada de ese recurso o por si os viene bien a los demás: Earth 2
Las demás que tengo ya están en sitios mucho más caros


----------



## Visrul (14 May 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> La propuesta es muy interesante shur
> Como apunte solo indicar que el no tener un blue dot en esos lugares no signifca que no sean recursos, de hecho como tu mismo sabes el 90% de los putnos estaban ubicados en Norteamérica, que ni por asomo es una representación real de la distribución mundial de recursos



Efectivamente. En su día supuse que tal vez hubiesen usado una empresa yanqui para la ubicación de las minas y por eso la gran cantidad de puntos que aparecieron en EEUU, era lógico que tuviesen esas ubicaciones mejor controladas que en el resto del mundo


----------



## Kartal (14 May 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> En ese caso tendríamos que buscar una cantera real de piedra caliza. El problema de los Blue spots es que no se sabe qué recurso está ahí salvo que haya en el lugar una mina o cantera real conocida.
> De hecho así también podrían indicar posiciones de la famosa Esencia, pero eso son elucubraciones mías.
> Específicamente de caliza encontré esta en los listados que tenía en Eslovaquia, que creo que anda a 0,6 el tile por si no tienes nada de ese recurso o por si os viene bien a los demás: Earth 2
> Las demás que tengo ya están en sitios mucho más caros



Muchas gracias por la localización. He comprado unas tiles con tu código.


----------



## BigJoe (15 May 2021)

El Litio NO está confirmado aún como recurso, vaya eso primero por delante, pero también lo es que viendo los juegos previos de los desarrolladores y sus comentarios en el servidor litio y cobalto probablemnete serán incluídos en el juego. 

No he encontrado tiles más baratas que estas Earth 2 AMZY36CUV7 

Si alguien las encuentra por favor compartid, interesa


----------



## Le Fanu (15 May 2021)

Aquí tenéis una web con la mayoría de recursos localizados en el mapa. En su día tiré bastante de ella para localizar minas. Imagino que convendrá tenerla presente cuando implementen los recursos, por si hay que hacer movimientos otra vez...

Earth2Biomes


----------



## Le Fanu (16 May 2021)

¿Os funciona lo del Google Enhancer? Lo he instalado pero no consigo que me enseñe la información extra en el perfil.

Me refiero a esto.


----------



## EYE (17 May 2021)

Os acordáis de cuando os advertí que Earth 2 era una gran estafa? 
Ahí lo tienen.


----------



## Silverado72 (17 May 2021)

EYE dijo:


> Os acordáis de cuando os advertí que Earth 2 era una gran estafa?
> Ahí lo tienen.



Shane es un huevón, pero la página sigue aunque el proyecto este atascado. No se puede considerar una estafa, pero si una decepción.


----------



## Kartal (17 May 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Shane es un huevón, pero la página sigue aunque el proyecto este atascado. No se puede considerar una estafa, pero si una decepción.



Tienen como máximo hasta el 30 de junio para ponerse las pilas con Fase 2, recursos, etc. o la desbandada sí que va a ser importante.

Esperemos que el silencio actual sea la calma antes de la tormenta, porque este sopor no lo van a seguir defendiendo ya ni los fanboys más motivaos...


----------



## Kartal (17 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Os funciona lo del Google Enhancer? Lo he instalado pero no consigo que me enseñe la información extra en el perfil.
> 
> Me refiero a esto.



Muy curioso que no haya utilizado ningún código de referido para sus compras. Igual es que no se ha enterado del 5% de descuento, claro...


----------



## antoniussss (17 May 2021)

Con todos mis respetos, llevamos 345 paginas y nadie ha mencionado que el "supuesto" sistema de cobro automatico e inmediato.... No existe, ya van 9 dias desde que lo solicite. 

Y eso dificulta muy y mucho las cosas, por supuesto, la iliquidez en estos tiempos en los que vivimos no es buena. 

Ni te digo si recibir 89 cochinos euros tarda 1 mes, para mi, esto esta muerto y holdeare algunas, pero me ire pirando poco a poco.


----------



## Elbrujo (17 May 2021)

Ha caido algun recurso en VB.

Madremia esto no llegara a nada. Simplemente tuvieron una idea pero no saben como implimentarla ni que direccion darle. Penoso


----------



## antoniussss (17 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ha caido algun recurso en VB.
> 
> Madremia esto no llegara a nada. Simplemente tuvieron una idea pero no saben como implimentarla ni que direccion darle. Penoso




¿Cómo que ha caido algún recurso?


----------



## Elbrujo (17 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿Cómo que ha caido algún recurso?



Era pregunta


----------



## Kartal (17 May 2021)

Dijeron que todas las baldosas serían productivas, así que se supone que algo caerá. Aunque bueno, han dicho tantas cosas que luego han quedado en nada que vete a saber...


----------



## pepita (17 May 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> En ese caso tendríamos que buscar una cantera real de piedra caliza. El problema de los Blue spots es que no se sabe qué recurso está ahí salvo que haya en el lugar una mina o cantera real conocida.
> De hecho así también podrían indicar posiciones de la famosa Esencia, pero eso son elucubraciones mías.
> Específicamente de caliza encontré esta en los listados que tenía en Eslovaquia, que creo que anda a 0,6 el tile por si no tienes nada de ese recurso o por si os viene bien a los demás: Earth 2
> Las demás que tengo ya están en sitios mucho más caros



Yo me apunto, aunque por ahora no meteré más, a no ser que abran algún país., en cuanto meta algo compro ahí, gracias




antoniussss dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, llevamos 345 paginas y nadie ha mencionado que el "supuesto" sistema de cobro automatico e inmediato.... No existe, ya van 9 dias desde que lo solicite.
> 
> Y eso dificulta muy y mucho las cosas, por supuesto, la iliquidez en estos tiempos en los que vivimos no es buena.
> 
> Ni te digo si recibir 89 cochinos euros tarda 1 mes, para mi, esto esta muerto y holdeare algunas, pero me ire pirando poco a poco.



Esperaba que hoy hubieses recibido el pago, que mal.




Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Os funciona lo del Google Enhancer? Lo he instalado pero no consigo que me enseñe la información extra en el perfil.
> 
> Me refiero a esto.



Esto es demasiado indiscreto ¿no? ¿al final lo has podido usar? ¿hay que loguearse para usarlo?

-------------------------------
Pues sí que están los ánimos caldeados!. Al final me voy a quedar sola. Venga chicos que enseguida tendremos recursos y nuestros terruños se revalorizarán. A ver si sacan la tarjeta para poder cobrar.


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (17 May 2021)

Si el procedimiento por tarjeta esta, pero que te acepten las identificaciones y te procesen la petición esta siendo lo complicado.


----------



## Le Fanu (17 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Muy curioso que no haya utilizado ningún código de referido para sus compras. Igual es que no se ha enterado del 5% de descuento, claro...



Ni siquiera el de su multinick Harley Quinn. Eso reforzaría la teoría de que es parte del equipo... Pero a saber. Cosas de ricos. Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.



pepita dijo:


> Esto es demasiado indiscreto ¿no? ¿al final lo has podido usar? ¿hay que loguearse para usarlo?



Sí, solucionado. Me había equivocado de extensión. La correcta es Earth 2 Enhance. Solo hay que instalarlo en chrome y visitar cualquier perfil de Earth 2, incluido el tuyo. Está desarrollada por los creadores de la web Earth 2 market. Se muestra demasiada información de los usuarios, así que no tardarán en bloquearlo de alguna forma. De momento, es entretenido para espiar al personal y sus movimientos, especialmente a las grandes fortunas. Se pueden sacar muchas lecturas de ello: he visto un par de usuarios premium que han sacado más de 6.000 dólares de LIT y hay alguna forma de bloquearlo para que no se te aplique a tu perfil, porque en algunos usuarios no te muestra nada.

También te muestra información sobre las propiedades accediendo a DETAILS. Este es un ejemplo del Vaticano:


----------



## pepita (17 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Sí, solucionado. Me había equivocado de extensión. La correcta es Earth 2 Enhance. Solo hay que instalarlo en chrome y visitar cualquier perfil de Earth 2, incluido el tuyo. Está desarrollada por los creadores de la web Earth 2 market. Se muestra demasiada información de los usuarios, así que no tardarán en bloquearlo de alguna forma. De momento, es entretenido para espiar al personal y sus movimientos, especialmente a las grandes fortunas. Se pueden sacar muchas lecturas de ello: he visto un par de usuarios premium que han sacado más de 6.000 dólares de LIT y hay alguna forma de bloquearlo para que no se te aplique a tu perfil, porque en algunos usuarios no te muestra nada.




Gracias, voy a cotillear. Todas estas cosas son las que no se esperaban, se las van descubriendo los usuarios y pàsan el tiempo arreglando todos éstos agujeros

No funciona nada bien, ni el dinero que he puesto, ni el número de referidos, el income tax ni idea, no lo he sumado, lo que sí sale bien tb es el saldo disponible


----------



## pepita (17 May 2021)

Gaysenberg20 dijo:


> Si el procedimiento por tarjeta esta, pero que te acepten las identificaciones y te procesen la petición esta siendo lo complicado.



pero van a sacar una tarjeta propia a la que debería pasar el saldo directamente, están en ello se supone


----------



## pepita (17 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> También te muestra información sobre las propiedades accediendo a DETAILS. Este es un ejemplo del Vaticano:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 661142



que chulo lo estaba viendo ahora en una propiedad mía


----------



## antoniussss (17 May 2021)

Gaysenberg20 dijo:


> Si el procedimiento por tarjeta esta, pero que te acepten las identificaciones y te procesen la petición esta siendo lo complicado.



Mis identificaciones son el DNI y extracto del banco con nº de cuenta y titular, por lo que son documentos claramente oficiales y que no deberían llevar más que 1 segundo, a parte que ya se validaron en su día.


----------



## pepita (17 May 2021)

lo del refer no sabemos si lo del joker es real, porque no funciona


----------



## Le Fanu (17 May 2021)

Pues a mi lo de los referral me cuadra más o menos. Lo del total gastado es lo que no acabo de comprender, supongo que hay alguna variable que se me escapa.


----------



## pepita (17 May 2021)

No, pues a mí no, muchos me salen con un solo refer (de VB que seguro tienen más) y a mí me salen 3 y tengo muchos más, si no actualizo varias veces me sale lo del último que he visto, actualizo y me salen 3 en el mío, que no está bien


----------



## Le Fanu (17 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, pues a mí no, muchos me salen con un solo refer (de VB que seguro tienen más) y a mí me salen 3 y tengo muchos más, si no actualizo varias veces me sale lo del último que he visto, actualizo y me salen 3 en el mío, que no está bien



¿Pero no es posible que 3 usaran tu código muchas veces (yo uno de ellos, of course ?


----------



## pepita (17 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Pero no es posible que 3 usaran tu código muchas veces (yo uno de ellos, of course ?



Tú y yo misma con mi otra cuenta, asi que ¿sólo queda uno? Cómo sea verdad y sólo otro me haya puesto de referido con todos los que somos en VB la lio parda , lo voy a comprobar ahora mismo y edito


----------



## pepita (17 May 2021)

17 referidos diferentes tengo, casi todos al principio y cuando abrieron Emiratos y la mayoría los recordaba, es una pena no poder verlos sin tener que mirar cada vez para acordarte de devolver los favores


----------



## Elbrujo (17 May 2021)

Novedades?


----------



## pepita (17 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Novedades?



parece que nada ;(


----------



## mulleixion (18 May 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (18 May 2021)

State 1 . La ciudad del dinero.


----------



## antoniussss (18 May 2021)

Bueno informo que en el día 10 ya no me aparece el cobro como pendiente:

-You have no queued pending payouts


Pero tampoco me ha llegado la pasta a mi tarjeta.... Entiendo que lo habrán aprobado y que en "uno o dos días , como mucho", como diría Fernando Simón, me aparecerá en mi banco.

Os iré informando, seguro que a muchos os resulta más interesante esta información (Por la cuenta que nos trae) que cualquier parida que pueda decir el mejillón ignorado.


----------



## Kartal (18 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Bueno informo que en el día 10 ya no me aparece el cobro como pendiente:
> 
> -You have no queued pending payouts
> 
> ...



Pues la verdad es que sí, te agradecemos que nos informes, yo también estoy pensando en sacar una parte. Según he leído en las últimas 48 horas se ha acelerado bastante el proceso, espero que también sea así en tu caso.

Eso sí, también han confirmado que la única opción disponible ahora mismo es el withdrawal a tarjeta.


----------



## Silverado72 (18 May 2021)

Yo estoy todavía en "pendiente", envié la documentación este domingo. Pedir un cobro ya veremos, no tengo prisa, pero quiero dejar el camino abierto.


----------



## Jebediah (18 May 2021)

Que metan cripto y los E$ pasen a ser las criptos que tengamos, además de que cada parcela genere _essence _o E$, que quizás sea lo mismo. Tu _net _se convierte en valor real que puedes intercambiar en los exchanges por USD, ETH, DOGE o lo que quieras y de paso nos da una moneda para _tradear _con los recursos que vayamos generando en las parcelas.

El futuro del mercado de E2 pasa por introducir una cripto sí o sí.


----------



## Carlos1 (18 May 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Que metan cripto y los E$ pasen a ser las criptos que tengamos, además de que cada parcela genere _essence _o E$, que quizás sea lo mismo. Tu _net _se convierte en valor real que puedes intercambiar en los exchanges por USD, ETH, DOGE o lo que quieras y de paso nos da una moneda para _tradear _con los recursos que vayamos generando en las parcelas.
> 
> El futuro del mercado de E2 pasa por introducir una cripto sí o sí.




Pasarela cripto para poder seguir metiendo algo en las parcelas, especulación y estrecha relación entre ambos "mercados", y todo esto mientras sigan desarrollando todo el rollo 3D, gamers, gafas molonas de esas, etc, pero que se mueva por algún lado.


----------



## mulleixion (18 May 2021)

Nada se va a mover en términos de blockchain sin los recursos completados , las máquinas o granjas de extracción de los mismos ni nada por el estilo.

Su principal ejecución es la de MMO. También están haciendo progresos en términos de AR y aplicaciones móviles como OVR en cuanto a recompensas por treasure hunts o similares


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 May 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Nada se va a mover en términos de blockchain sin los recursos completados , las máquinas o granjas de extracción de los mismos ni nada por el estilo.
> 
> Su principal ejecución es la de MMO. También están haciendo progresos en términos de AR y aplicaciones móviles como OVR en cuanto a recompensas por treasure hunts o similares




A mí me parece que no está teniendo en cuenta el FG del hiperfolio multánime de los RDGs (en el ámbito de una VG bien atemperada, claro está), ya que la ciudad multitenticular, que se sepa, deviene en todo ese MNH "plugin-start", por así decirlo, del que luego se quejan tanto los PRs como los demás agregados pandenientes. Toda la metanandria porvenirista, sub iúdice, en los diferentes clústers a los que me refiero, no es NADA, si se la compara con todo el Balance-Measurements que usan los núcleos proteicos divergentes de nuestra humilde cognición mesolímbica.


¿Eh?


----------



## pepita (19 May 2021)

Yo hoy he tenido mas LIT, no sé quién compra, aunque sigue siendo una miseria, no me da todavía ni para 2 tiles

Para bajar a la playa me voy a tener que comprar un parapente, que en el satélite parecía todo mas juntito

Ayer miré mi cartera dogecoin y tenía 5 millones en el 2016, los vendí por una eme de mierda, luego tenía una carterita para mi hijo con poco, 25.000 o así y debe estar formateado, era un dinero de porquería que si lo hubiese dejado quieto me habría cambiado la vida, y venderlo no me sacó de pobre, , os lo cuento como experiencia, no creo que vuelva a pasar algo así, pero desde luego el dinero metido aquí, aquí se queda, lo peor que puede pasar es quedarme como estoy, como la otra vez y encima ésto va a ser mas divertido.


----------



## Kartal (19 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo hoy he tenido mas LIT, no sé quién compra, aunque sigue siendo una miseria, no me da todavía ni para 2 tiles
> 
> Para bajar a la playa me voy a tener que comprar un parapente, que en el satélite parecía todo mas juntito
> 
> ...



No te procupes, ya montaremos un teleférico si hace falta


----------



## Jebediah (19 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo hoy he tenido mas LIT, no sé quién compra, aunque sigue siendo una miseria, no me da todavía ni para 2 tiles
> 
> Para bajar a la playa me voy a tener que comprar un parapente, que en el satélite parecía todo mas juntito
> 
> Ayer miré mi cartera dogecoin y tenía 5 millones en el 2016, los vendí por una eme de mierda, luego tenía una carterita para mi hijo con poco, 25.000 o así y debe estar formateado, era un dinero de porquería que si lo hubiese dejado quieto me habría cambiado la vida, y venderlo no me sacó de pobre, , os lo cuento como experiencia, no creo que vuelva a pasar algo así, pero desde luego el dinero metido aquí, aquí se queda, lo peor que puede pasar es quedarme como estoy, como la otra vez y encima ésto va a ser mas divertido.



Lo mismo me pasó pero el año pasado con 125.000 Doges comprados el 2017 por 700€. Los vendí por 400€ para comprar un monitor para PC.

La hostia que llevan hoy las criptos apacigua un poco ese sentimiento de _ocasión perdida_.


----------



## Silverado72 (19 May 2021)

Petición de retirada de fondos. A ver cuanto tarda.


----------



## pepita (20 May 2021)

O sea, una cantidad normal 7,5 + el 2%
Hoy ha dicho Shane que ya está la tarjeta y que es una Mastercard, a ver cómo dejan las comisiones


----------



## antoniussss (20 May 2021)

Confirmo que a día de hoy me acaba de llegar la pasta a mi cuenta, se ha quedado en 70 eurillos.

Claro casi 100 Dólares, le quitas la comisión y luego haces el cambio de divisa, pues se queda en menos.

Me quedo más tranquilo, aproximadamente entre que lo solicitas y te llega, unos 15 días tarda., por si alguien necesita la información.


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Os dejo mi último HIT, que en esta ocasión TAMPOCO ESTÁ GRABADO CON EL MÓVIL. Esta CANCIONCICA quiero dedicársela a todas las personas abandonadas por alguien a quien no han podido dejar de amar.
> 
> Cancioncica dedicada a *todas las personas abandonadas por un amor*.



Me autocito para dejaros aquí una nueva remezcla de esta cancioncica.
Es la misma grabación, pero rearreglada y remezclada.

El celo es nuevo, y he sustituido el banjo bajo que había antes por un contrabajo. También hay otras diferencias en algunos arreglos.

Cancioncica dedicada a *todas las personas abandonadas por un amor (remezclada)*.



Tengo un amigo músico que dice que ese celo es horrísono e innecesario, así que como BONUS TRACK os dejo el mismo tema otra vez, pero sin el cello.

Cancioncica dedicada a *todas las personas abandonadas por un amor (remezclada y sin cello)*.


----------



## Kartal (21 May 2021)

Impresionante documento gráfico. Mejillón, Molinillos y Pepita en un mismo vídeo. Disfruten del espectáculo.


----------



## pepita (21 May 2021)

No seas malo kartal, a mí me ha gustado mas que la original, el final está chapeau, claro que yo soy una crítica mediocre. 

Os dejo yo otra, no me lo he pasado mejor en la vida que con éstos allí en* el Mirador*, pero en vez de VB, en el de San Nicolés


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No seas malo kartal, a mí me ha gustado mas que la original, el final está chapeau, claro que yo soy una crítica mediocre.
> 
> Os dejo yo otra, no me lo he pasado mejor en la vida que con éstos allí en* el Mirador*, pero en vez de VB, en el de San Nicolés



Sólo saben ser malos los que saben ser buenos.
Los que no, sólo son molestos.

Nunca clickeo nada si no se escribe alguna palabra presentando lo que es.
Si alguien no se lo curra, yo tampoco. No estoy para vagos mentales.

En cualquier caso... una prueba más de que es un mentiroso. Dice que me iba a ignorar, y hace lo contrario... como una mujer.
La masculinidad milenial es una masculinidad emasculada, basada en postureo femenino.

En mi época los hombres hacían y decían lo mismo.


----------



## Kartal (21 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No seas malo kartal, a mí me ha gustado mas que la original, el final está chapeau, claro que yo soy una crítica mediocre.
> 
> Os dejo yo otra, no me lo he pasado mejor en la vida que con éstos allí en* el Mirador*, pero en vez de VB, en el de San Nicolés



Buena versión, sí señora.

Por cierto, ahora que lo dices sí que quedaría bien un palacio al estilo de La Alhambra en El Mirador de Villa Burbuja


----------



## pepita (21 May 2021)

bueno, pues ya estamos enzarzaos, a la tarde a ver si hablamos del juego,. que yo tengo preguntas, y a Kartal cuando le pille le voy a dar un buen escobazo!


----------



## Kartal (21 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> bueno, pues ya estamos enzarzaos, a la tarde a ver si hablamos del juego,. que yo tengo preguntas, y a Kartal cuando le pille le voy a dar un buen escobazo!



Pero antes o después de las lentejas con chorizo?

Tú pregunta lo que quieras sobre E2, alguien sabrá la respuesta y si no pues especulamos, que es básicamente lo que se hace en este hilo desde enero...


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> bueno, pues ya estamos enzarzaos, a la tarde a ver si hablamos del juego,. que yo tengo preguntas, y a Kartal cuando le pille le voy a dar un buen escobazo!



Lo dudo. Por lo que he podido comprobar, tú también eres de la panda de la piruleta y tiendes a creerte todas sus mentiras.


----------



## pepita (21 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Impresionante documento gráfico. Mejillón, Molinillos y Pepita en un mismo vídeo. Disfruten del espectáculo.



jajajaja, todavía me estoy riendo


----------



## pepita (21 May 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo dudo. Por lo que he podido comprobar, tú también eres de la panda de la piruleta y tiendes a creerte todas sus mentiras.



de eso nada, si hablas del mejillón, nunca me creí una palabra


----------



## Kartal (21 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> jajajaja, todavía me estoy riendo



Eso está bien, dicen que el sentido del humor suele estar relacionado con la inteligencia.


----------



## pepita (21 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Eso está bien, dicen que el sentido del humor suele estar relacionado con la inteligencia.



jajajaja, Si es que nos has clavao!, aunque yo tengo mas pelazo, eh? Si no llega a haber cámaras saldríamos peleándonos y yo arreando bolsazos.
No es por nada `pero a ti se te ve en el Mirador, por la derecha, sujetando bolsa, jajaja


Se supone que los recursos llegarán pronto porque salen en la página de pruebas y no suele tardar en implementarse en la oficial, pero también hay otras cosas que han ido añadiendo a la oficial y todavía no funcionan, como la esencia o las EPL.
La compra venta de terrenos está ahí desde el principio, pero si quieres comprar algo tienes que irte a mercados externos para encontrar lo que buscas. Así que aún en el caso de que añadan ya los recursos, me temo que se tardará siglos en organizar un mercado aceptable

¿Creéis que será posible que surjan mercados externos para intercambio y compra-venta de recursos? ¿Podremos intercambiar entre nosotros poniéndonos de acuerdo en el foro? ¿O eso creéis que no es factible fuera de la página?
Yo ya me he montado mi película de que la Clase 1 producirá mas recursos que las demás, a pesar de que Shane no lo ha afirmado nunca, con lo que mi idea es que tendré bastante petróleo y que no necesito andar comprando otros recursos porque en el futuro podré comerciar e intercambiar con él.

No sé si debería vender las piltrafas que tengo por ahí, para conseguir recursos de los que no tengo, o quedarme como estoy. Porque vender tendría que ser mas barato de lo que me costó y eso suele ir contra mis principios, soy "pepita", mis terrenos nunca bajan!


----------



## Kartal (21 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> jajajaja, Si es que nos has clavao!, aunque yo tengo mas pelazo, eh? Si no llega a haber cámaras saldríamos peleándonos y yo arreando bolsazos.
> No es por nada `pero a ti se te ve en el Mirador, por la derecha, sujetando bolsa, jajaja



Ese tiene pinta más bien de ser Elbrujo


----------



## pepita (21 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ese tiene pinta más bien de ser Elbrujo



Entonces puede que seas el que está con los guitarristas ! confiesa!


----------



## Le Fanu (21 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> jajajaja, Si es que nos has clavao!, aunque yo tengo mas pelazo, eh? Si no llega a haber cámaras saldríamos peleándonos y yo arreando bolsazos.
> No es por nada `pero a ti se te ve en el Mirador, por la derecha, sujetando bolsa, jajaja
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de la clase 1, creo que Shane dijo que nanai (en cuanto a producir más recursos).

Yo no vendería si no sacas beneficio. Yo también tengo algo de morralla, pero creo que cuando salgan los recursos las propiedades incrementarán su valor, más si eres agraciado/a con algún bien que otro usuario necesita. Ahí creo que se revitalizará el market. Solo te recomiendo vender si realmente has encontrado algo que te interesa y no tienes más saldo (pero tampoco quieres seguir contribuyendo a pagar el Ferrari de Shane).

Yo estoy muy mosca últimamente. Me escuece sobremanera que no sean capaces de actualizar/mejorar la web. Es algo terriblemente sencillo con un pequeño equipo de desarrolladores web. Es más, cada vez que han tocado algo, la han liado parda (como cuando mezclas acido clorhídrico con sulfato de sodio). Esa dejadez o inutilidad (no sé que es peor) me desquician.


----------



## Kartal (21 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Entonces puede que seas el que está con los guitarristas ! confiesa!



El calvo que no sabe dar palmas? Nah, yo tengo pelazo y ritmo...


----------



## pepita (21 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Lo de la clase 1, creo que Shane dijo que nanai (en cuanto a producir más recursos).
> 
> Yo no vendería si no sacas beneficio. Yo también tengo algo de morralla, pero creo que cuando salgan los recursos las propiedades incrementarán su valor, más si eres agraciado/a con algún bien que otro usuario necesita. Ahí creo que se revitalizará el market. Solo te recomiendo vender si realmente has encontrado algo que te interesa y no tienes más saldo (pero tampoco quieres seguir contribuyendo a pagar el Ferrari de Shane).
> 
> Yo estoy muy mosca últimamente. Me escuece sobremanera que no sean capaces de actualizar/mejorar la web. Es algo terriblemente sencillo con un pequeño equipo de desarrolladores web. Es más, cada vez que han tocado algo, la han liado parda (como cuando mezclas acido clorhídrico con sulfato de sodio). Esa dejadez o inutilidad (no sé que es peor) me desquician.



Si, yo creo que hasta yo podría arreglar los fallos de esa web. Es increible la dejadez a ese respecto, a los que se lo han encargado ya se ve que no tienen ni idea.
Para mí que Shane les encargó lo de la banderita pensando que se aplicaría al mapa y sólo cambiaron la del profile y encima no han sabido ni poner a funcionar la pequeña descripción. Es chocante, porque de interioridades de cada página es normal que no sepan y les lleve unos meses ponerse al tanto de todo, pero ¿esto tan sencillo? Es cuando Shane se cabreó y a la media hora vio que la había cagado y dijo que no era nada.

Yo espero que solucionados los problemas de atención al cliente, pagos (que el quería un banco) , y bots, intente centrarse en eso. Pero tendrá que delegar en alguien que sepa, porque para mí que Shane no tiene ni idea. ¿Qué ha estudiado? Porque son cosas tan sencillas que deberían estar ya, a no ser que no tenga ni idea y le convenzan los desarrolladores de que cuesta hacerlo, que eso ya lo he visto en otras ocasiones.

O sea que el muy ******** dice que no dará mas recursos, bueno ya veremos si no le convencemos, porque ¿cómo piensa recompensarnos a los primeros?

No me gustaría meter mas pasta hasta que no se mueva un poco o abran algún país, la verdad, Yo tengo muuucha morralla.

Oye ¿tienes terrenos en "Mi nombre es humano"? Me parece que te vi un dia? ¿Nos cuentas de qué va? He visto que tienen videos pero son muy largos, no sé cuando podré verlos


----------



## pepita (21 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> El calvo que no sabe dar palmas? Nah, yo tengo pelazo y ritmo...



jajajaja, Yo sólo pelazo. Ya estás poniendo video, si no tuyo, de uno tan parecido como el del trío lalala, para hacernos una idea


----------



## Kartal (21 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> jajajaja, Yo sólo pelazo. Ya estás poniendo video, si no tuyo, de uno tan parecido como el del trío lalala, para hacernos una idea





Algo parecido al entrevistado pero sin hacerme daño en la garganta al hablar...


----------



## pepita (21 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Algo parecido al entrevistado pero sin hacerme daño en la garganta al hablar...



Que casualidad, al ver el video me ha salido el último de Meta y justo habla de lo preciosa que quedaría la Alhambra en el Mirador.
Bueno, mas o menos


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Eso está bien, dicen que el sentido del humor suele estar relacionado con la inteligencia.



Reirse uno mismo sus propios chistes, o reirse de todo, no es tener sentido del humor.
De hecho, es no tenerlo.


----------



## Le Fanu (21 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Oye ¿tienes terrenos en "Mi nombre es humano"? Me parece que te vi un dia? ¿Nos cuentas de qué va? He visto que tienen videos pero son muy largos, no sé cuando podré verlos



Sí, pero lo están renombrando como Wild West me ha parecido leer. En sus inicios querían hacer una especie de Las Vegas (apuestas, juego, poker, porno, lumis, etc.) Creo que uno de ellos es jugador semiprofesional de poker, según dice. Pero ahora están con un concepto más abierto, que sea un lugar de libertad, que cada uno haga lo que quiera al estilo del salvaje oeste. Es decir, igual que antes, pero sin constreñirse al puterío y la farra de Las Vegas. La verdad es que ahora mismo no sé si tendrá mucho éxito, porque no acaba de despegar. También es cierto que no están haciendo casi nada de publi.

Los videos/podcast están bien cuando llevan a algún invitado (Meta, Nameless, Odissey, etc). Cuando divagan ellos solos pierde bastante y se hace algo pesado.


----------



## pepita (21 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> apuestas, juego, poker, porno, lumis, etc.



Ah no, yo no voy ahí

GRACIAS, no les pienso ni ver, ya nos contareis


----------



## Polo_00 (22 May 2021)

Que pasa con esto? Ya no suben los precios de las baldosas? Se han quedado paradas? LLevo varias semanas viendo el mismo precio, que ocurre? No hay compras ya? Todo apunta a que puede ser una estafa? Alguna explicación coherente a la impasividad del equipo y de su falta de respuestas?


----------



## Kartal (22 May 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Que pasa con esto? Ya no suben los precios de las baldosas? Se han quedado paradas? LLevo varias semanas viendo el mismo precio, que ocurre? No hay compras ya? Todo apunta a que puede ser una estafa? Alguna explicación coherente a la impasividad del equipo y de su falta de respuestas?



Si haces las mismas preguntas en el Discord te dicen que esto es la calma que precede a la tempestad...


----------



## BigJoe (22 May 2021)

Alguien con el nick de earth2music si mal no recuerdo usó esta mañana mi código, juraría que es alguien de aquí, si me lees, mucahs gracias


----------



## Polo_00 (22 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Si haces las mismas preguntas en el Discord te dicen que esto es la calma que precede a la tempestad...



gracias, por eso no entro ahí, prefiero a los foreros, son más duros pero más claros.


----------



## mulleixion (22 May 2021)

Anuncio la próxima semana. Para que no estéis con la mierda en los pantalones .


----------



## BigJoe (22 May 2021)

*CANTERAS DE BASALTO *

El basalto es una roca ígnea extrusiva máfica formada por el enfriamiento rápido de lava rica en magnesio y hierro expuesta en o muy cerca de la superficie de un planeta terrestre o una luna. Más del 90% de toda la roca volcánica de la Tierra es basalto.




Thiés, SENEGAL Earth 2 14.677840012928954, -16.731802453141466 

*CANTERAS DE PLATA*

Mina Casposo, ARGENTINA








Earth 2®







app.earth2.io




-31.2108, -69.63
Web info: https://www.australgold.com/casposo-operations/

Si apreciáis esta info  

AMZY36CUV7


----------



## BigJoe (22 May 2021)

Mina de Oro – Bam, Burkina Faso








Earth 2®







app.earth2.io




-1.510363 13.164489
WEB info: https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...d-deposit-junior-lake-property-827448250.html

Uranio Rössing mine – Erongo, Namibia








Earth 2®







app.earth2.io




15.0426 -22.462437
WEB info: Rössing uranium mine - Wikipedia

Cobre Elatsite mine - Етрополе, Sia, Bulgaria








Earth 2®







app.earth2.io




24.032507 42.75363
WEB info: Elatsite mine - Wikipedia


----------



## pepita (22 May 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Que pasa con esto? Ya no suben los precios de las baldosas? Se han quedado paradas? LLevo varias semanas viendo el mismo precio, que ocurre? No hay compras ya? Todo apunta a que puede ser una estafa? Alguna explicación coherente a la impasividad del equipo y de su falta de respuestas?



Pues dan largas y largas, aunque han dicho que que la semana que viene probablemente harán un anuncio. Shoon Very likely

Se supone que han ido avanzando en varias cosas, como ponerse al día con la atención al cliente, sacar una tarjeta de débito o crédito propia, etc, etc, te copio lo último: 

Nathaniel Appears in General chat - Full transcript! (e2.news) 

*Nathaniel Appears in General chat - Full transcript!*

Q from @butt:* Unity side of the house or web dev (non-air) side of the house?
A: On all sides*

Q from @Shocka144:* Hey @Nathaniel any more terrain teasers please??
A:* *I've been working on terrain physics, which is working very nicely already, looks very convincing driving around in a buggy...*

Q from @Crimsonfate:* @Nathaniel will rudimentary buildings come out simultaneously with resources or will the resources be launched on their own first?
A: Not sure, it might be that resources would be launched first*

Q from @E2Odyssey:* What's up Nathaniel, wondering if you had any thoughts on the leaderboard glitch used by Willy Malik and Mysor to promote this **https://trello.com/b/Aqt5PSej/earth2io** that shows the 100s of issues we currently have with the website. We are asking for many minor adjustments to improve our quality of e2 life greatly and it has fallen on deaf ears. I believe it was you that said there were 14 web devs correct? We all are wondering why nothing has changed. Sorry to barrage you.
A: I will share it with the team...*

Q from @RamenVR: *Are there any roads that are prebuilt?
A: No there won't be, roads will be painted by the players on the terrain. I got that one working too.*

Q from @Crimsonfate: *Will water be able to be converted into land or vice-versa? Will terrain elevations able to be changed at all?
A: Terrain elevation is planned with a limit, so you could raise terrain of shallow water and the water would disappear*

Replying to Nathaniel's comment above, Pacey asked: *So river banks/ponds but not the ocean? A: We'd like to keep the overall earth heightmap intact*
Q: *Will we be able to build underwater or underground?
A: Underwater is planned yes, underground we haven't decided yet, but would be cool to have too only it's technically challenging*
Q from @butt: *@Nathaniel does your web dev team know their home page doesn't even load properly of their company? -- full of broken images... kinda like Akrotiri flag on Earth2
A: The web is currently re-done from scratch - The front-end web I mean..*

E2News comment: Ugh, finally. These AIR guys need to step up their game.

Q from Hazy: *@Nathaniel if resources are first (which would be amazing), how will they be collected/gathered? Any idea?
A: I can't say how it will work yet, but Wolfgang and his 2 helper designers have done a lot of work on this*

Q from E2Odyssey: *@Nathaniel are the 14 web devs all building a new UI for phase 2 or something? It wouldn't take much manpower at all to make significant strides on the issues that are handicapping us on the website.* *A: No they are working on many things at the same time also on the back-end*

Q: *@Nathaniel could you please tell us if you know when the phase 2 might be ready for release?
A: I don't know when, depends on the opportunity Shane tweeted about, he's been very busy with that...*

Q from Crimsonfate: *@Nathaniel have you hit any sweet jumps in the E2 Jeep inside your terrain engine?
A: Yeah you can modify the heightmap on the fly make ramps and such, it's pretty fun already *E2News comment: Now that's epic! Think of all the opportunities for real-time game modification in a metaverse

Q from DG: *@Nathaniel would we have the option to merge properties? And did you see the Trello and if NFT is something that is that there will be only 1 then how can you give 50 of *the *same NFT to winners?
A: Yes merging and splitting properties is a planned feature as far as I know*

E2News comment: I wish he'd comment on some of the things listed on the Trello page 

Q from LP: *@Nathaniel are you avoiding crypto tiles-related questions?* *A: Yes I can't say anything about that*

E2News comment: Interesting...

Q: *@Nathaniel Will tiles on mountains heavily affect our possibilities to build, or will we be able to reshape the terrain?
A: We're still discussing it, you are able to shape with a limit, we want things to keep looking good*

Q from DG: *@Nathaniel did you see the Trello and if nft is something that is that there will be only 1 then how can you give 50 of same nft to winners? for easter eggs
A: In that case there won't be one but 50 I think *

Q from E2Odyssey: *I think the community consensus is that some priorities are misaligned for the web devs. I realize there is a lot of future work being planned, but there are also many basic, 5 minute fixes that would improve morale all around. The only Earth2 product we have right now is the website, it should be presentable, functional, and intuitive. And it's not in a lot of ways.
A: I will share the Trello board with the team* E2News comment: Argh, why can't he address anything in that Trello board?

Q from LordWarrior: *Please fix the small bugs before releasing any other update A: Yes they are being worked on*
Q: *Is Dillion working on any E2 projects? @Nathaniel
A: Yes he's helping Shane out a lot on the business side*
Q from TheBommer: *@Nathaniel how is Shane's health? He mentioned some issues last time he was in. A: I think his health is fine*
Q from Drew: *It's probably more for Wolfgang, but any insight on additional resources added to stage 2 and when those will be rolled out? @Nathaniel
A: Many [more] resource types are planned...*
Q: *@Nathaniel Are we going to build structures on the website or in-game?
A: Both, plan is all will be accessible in web.* E2News comment: Now this is really great news for people with lower-end computers.
Q from Tyrone: *Yeah but will there actually be the same mt Everest in the same location in earth 2 or will there just be different biomes snow desert grassy etc. Just put in different places in different countries? @Nathaniel
A: Yes the heightmap will be the same, the biomes will be an approximation*
Q: *@Nathaniel zal het mogelijk zijn om beelden op de muren van onze gebouwen te plaatsen? 
TRANSLATION:* *will it be possible to place images on the walls of our buildings?
A: Misschien lol* *TRANSLATION: Maybe lol*
Q from Nameless:* @Nathaniel - What can we, the community, do right now to help support you and the team?
A: Keep believing in us *
Q from Guy:* In the long term do you think biomes will get more and more accurate?
A: Likely, the procedural part we could keep updating, but players would be able to customize their own tiles... Currently*,* I have that you can paint different sub-biomes * Q from Ramen: *What's the timeline for Phase 3?
A: No timeline yet, but we're building the team for it with the most skilled Unity devs.*
Q from Mimecrime: *2 years minimum right?
A: Depends on what we will release first, we plan to do it in steps *
Q: *@Nathaniel Nice to see you here. What‘s up? Do you know why support still has a very big backlog with frozen users? Frozen for 7 weeks without any response. There are about 20 other frozen accounts. None of us gets help.
A: Hi sorry to hear about that, did you make a ticket for it?* Q: *sure 7 weeks ago. But they just wrote 6 weeks ago "it may take time to check“. No response anymore after that.
A: Maybe you can DM me about it...*
E2News comment: Make a ticket only if you want to wait 1-2 weeks for a reply, even with Shane's new-fangled system.
Q from Neodante:* I still wanna know if the game will be a pay-to-win
A: We'd like to avoid pay 2 win*
Q: *@Nathaniel Communication with users and customer support seems to be the biggest causes of distrust. Do you have any plans to hire more people to cover these problems? Actually, I always heard that you guys are "planning" to fix it, but I'm curious about how it's actually going.
A: Yes a lot of focus has been on improving this which we did* E2News comment: There is still a long way to go!!



*Summary:*

* Nathaniel informed the community of a long-awaited announcement due next week. Hopefully*,* this addresses the plethora of complaints, questions and bugs we have. Nathaniel also took notice of the Trello page, only after it was plastered all over the Earth2 leaderboard...

The **earth2.io** website will see a hopeful redesign, and Nathaniel teased of a possible Terrain video displaying driving physics!*


----------



## Kartal (22 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues dan largas y largas, aunque han dicho que que la semana que viene probablemente harán un anuncio. Shoon Very likely
> 
> Se supone que han ido avanzando en varias cosas, como ponerse al día con la atención al cliente, sacar una tarjeta de débito o crédito propia, etc, etc, te copio lo último:
> 
> ...



Thank you auntie Josephine. We love you.


----------



## pepita (22 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Thank you auntie Josephine. We love you.



No sé si agradecerte o sumar escobazos porque eso de auntie Josephine no sé qué es!

ay, es que me he tomado un cortito, ya caigo !!


----------



## Kartal (22 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No sé si agradecerte o sumar escobazos porque eso de auntie Josephine no sé qué es!
> 
> ay, es que me he tomado un cortito, ya caigo !!



Tómate otro para ver la votación de Eurovisión


----------



## pepita (23 May 2021)

Ni me había enterado, llevo un par de años viviendo en mi mundo, los mundos de Yupi


----------



## pepita (23 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues a mi lo de los referral me cuadra más o menos. Lo del total gastado es lo que no acabo de comprender, supongo que hay alguna variable que se me escapa.



Ahora me doy cuenta que aunque no cuadra lo gastado , no hay tanta diferencia como pensaba. 

Puse dinero a través de la mía para otras dos cuentas (revendiéndolo dentro del juego casi regalado),
Mas supongo que suma el 5% de referido propio, que he ido reinvirtiendo.
Mas los referidos de otros que vienen en E$, y que invertimos también en compras.
Mas el LIT

Cada vez me acuerdo de mas cosas!
Lo de los referidos ni se parece en mi caso.


----------



## Elbrujo (23 May 2021)

Joder macho que dejadez. Vaya tela espero que antes del verano muevan algo porque esto esta parado de cojones. Ya deberian haber metido la esence al menos


----------



## mulleixion (23 May 2021)

Scam scam scam scam scam scam scam scam scam scam scam scam scam scam scam scam


----------



## Elbrujo (23 May 2021)

Espero que no


----------



## Elbrujo (24 May 2021)

Siento plantar esto aqui pero bueno visto el afan promotor y de cooperacion entre burbujos con lo de earth 2 lo planto aqui 





__





Inmobiliaria: - A la venta por tres millones la finca ‘La Monjía’: iglesia románica, monasterio y hasta la cascada de la Toba


A la venta por tres millones la finca ‘La Monjía’: iglesia románica, monasterio y hasta la cascada de la Toba https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/94077508/




www.burbuja.info





Esta inversion aunque sea disparatada seria mas segura y rapida que lo de earth 2. Comprarla entre varios miles de burbujos


----------



## pepita (24 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Siento plantar esto aqui pero bueno visto el afan promotor y de cooperacion entre burbujos con lo de earth 2 lo planto aqui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Varios miles? Pero si entre 4 no nos ponemos de acuerdo.
Yo en España no compraría nada, todo es del estado


----------



## Elbrujo (24 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿Varios miles? Pero si entre 4 no nos ponemos de acuerdo.
> Yo en España no compraría nada, todo es del estado





https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/81603565/



Este cuesta sus 70.000 euros. Con 1000 foreros saldriamos a 70 euros cabeza.

Tampoco es una inversion bestial...

Y si te vas a 250 foreros saldriamos 280 euros. Muchos se han dejado mucho mas en earth 2 y con menos espectativas


----------



## pepita (24 May 2021)

Sigue siendo España, donde hagas lo que hagas sólo saca tajada el estado. Por comprar, por vender, por patrimonio, por arreglarlo, por alquilarlo, por cederlo, por revisiones, por el Iva, por el venía, por contaminar, por reciclar, por sus basuras, por la luz y el agua aunque no la uses, por los peritos, la derrama, el aparejador, la inmobiliaria, no sigo


----------



## Silverado72 (24 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/81603565/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has visto las dificultades de coordinarse en VB? Y eso que hablamos de tierra virtual y habra como un par de docenas de propietarios. 

Es verdad que con el instrumento juridico apropiado se podría crear una mancomunidad burbujista que adquriese algún inmueble, y hasta crear un mecanismo de gobernanza. Pero luego habria que pagar impuestos, mantenimiento...imposible no es, pero si complicado


----------



## pepita (24 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/81603565/
> 
> 
> 
> Muchos se han dejado mucho mas en earth 2 y con menos espectativas



uy, ésto no lo había leído, yo sigo teniendo muchísimas más espectativas ahí


----------



## pepita (24 May 2021)

¿Alguien sabe cómo van los seguimientos de hilos del foro? Este hilo es el único que me avisa cuando hay mensajes nuevos, los demás me avisa dos o tres mensajes, y luego ya no me vuelve a avisar nunca más si hay mensajes nuevos.


----------



## EYE (25 May 2021)

EL TIMO DEL SIGLO


----------



## BigJoe (25 May 2021)

Pequeño bug en la frontera USA-Mexico, las tiles de USA están a pecio de Mexico (5 usd)









Earth 2®







app.earth2.io





Hay compras receintes, por si os itneresa compartir el amor AMZY36CUV7


----------



## pepita (25 May 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Pequeño bug en la frontera USA-Mexico, las tiles de USA están a pecio de Mexico (5 usd)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias! Avísanos siempre de todo ¿eh?
Yo no puedo, hoy pensaba comprar un par de tiles y veo que se les ha roto hasta lo del LIT. Lo que faltaba!


----------



## BigJoe (25 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Gracias! Avísanos siempre de todo ¿eh?
> Yo no puedo, hoy pensaba comprar un par de tiles y veo que se les ha roto hasta lo del LIT. Lo que faltaba!



Lo del LIT según nos dicen algunos mods de discord es un bug ya notificado y se supone que "ya está arreglado".

Veremos en que queda, porque no es normal que tengamos que enterarnos por segundos en Discord en vez algún anuncio oficial


----------



## pepita (25 May 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Lo del LIT según nos dicen algunos mods de discord es un bug ya notificado y se supone que "ya está arreglado".
> 
> Veremos en que queda, porque no es normal que tengamos que enterarnos por segundos en Discord en vez algún anuncio oficial




Gracias BigJoe, pero....

¿Comorrrrrrrr? Si está arreglado ¿Dónde están mis leuros?


----------



## BigJoe (25 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Gracias BigJoe, pero....
> 
> ¿Comorrrrrrrr? Si está arreglado ¿Dónde están mis leuros?



Se supone que el cash está "acumulado" durante 4 días y mañana recibiermos LIT por esos cuatro días de inactividad.

Esto no es oficial, es lo que nos ha dicho un mod en el discord oficial, (por favor no maten al mensajero si mañana no vemos nada jaja)


----------



## pepita (25 May 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Se supone que el cash está "acumulado" durante 4 días y mañana recibiermos LIT por esos cuatro días de inactividad.
> 
> Esto no es oficial, es lo que nos ha dicho un mod en el discord oficial, (por favor no maten al mensajero si mañana no vemos nada jaja)



jajajaja, noooo, gracias!


----------



## BigJoe (26 May 2021)

Pues ya están los recursos activos


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 May 2021)

Una de mis propiedades ha bajado mucho de precio, no lo habia visto nunca, ¿a alguien mas le ha pasado?






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (26 May 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Una de mis propiedades ha bajado mucho de precio, no lo habia visto nunca, ¿a alguien mas le ha pasado?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso de 0,10 la tierra nueva no cuadra. ¿De qué país se trata?


----------



## BigJoe (26 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Eso de 0,10 la tierra nueva no cuadra. ¿De qué país se trata?



Algunas zonas parecen estar en dump, como Chipre, otras como Españita en pump


----------



## Kartal (26 May 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Pues ya están los recursos activos



Espero que el anuncio de esta semana tenga algo que ver con la Fase 2 y los recursos y no esté eso ahí como lo del EPL, que también aparece desde marzo pero sigue sin servir para nada.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Eso de 0,10 la tierra nueva no cuadra. ¿De qué país se trata?



Islas farafel.
Ya se ha puesto en su precio. 


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silverado72 (26 May 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Petición de retirada de fondos. A ver cuanto tarda.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 663523



Han cumplido en un plazo razonable con el envío de fondos. Imagino que al ser una cantidad modesta y con mi perfil sin operaciones extrañas el proceso de verificación les habrá resultado sencillo.

Un tanto para E2. A ver como discurre la implementación de los recursos. Sería una buena noticia.


----------



## pepita (26 May 2021)

Sigo sin LIT.
Esto me lo cuentan y no me lo creo, si lo estuviera viendo desde fuera y fuesen otros los que han metido dinero, diría que es el timo del siglo, pero la verdad sigo tan pancha.


----------



## Kartal (26 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Sigo sin LIT.
> Esto me lo cuentan y no me lo creo, si lo estuviera viendo desde fuera y fuesen otros los que han metido dinero, diría que es el timo del siglo, pero la verdad sigo tan pancha.



A mí lo del LIT no me preocupa demasiado, cuando ha ocurrido algo parecido otras veces luego nos han dado el LIT acumulado de esos días.


----------



## Silverado72 (26 May 2021)

Hay comunicado extenso de Shane.
Una parte:

"Blockchain

Es un gran placer anunciar oficialmente que Earth2 ha estado en el proceso de desarrollar un plan estratégico de blockchain y que integrará activos en la cadena en nuestra experiencia central de metaverso virtual. Creemos que los próximos componentes descentralizados para Earth2 mejorarán en gran medida los beneficios generales para nuestra comunidad al permitir la propiedad continua y las transacciones del mercado en activos digitales emocionantes de Earth2, tanto centralizados como en cadenas de bloques públicas. ¡Vemos el poder de la descentralización y las innovaciones de blockchain que avanzan rápidamente como una progresión natural para Earth2 y nuestra comunidad a medida que continuamos creando nuestro nuevo y emocionante mundo virtual! Si bien ciertamente estamos invirtiendo mucho tiempo y la debida diligencia para asegurarnos de tomar la decisión correcta para todo Earth 2, ¡estamos entusiasmados e inspirados por las increíbles conexiones con las que estamos hablando en este espacio!

Recursos

El diseño y las métricas de los recursos están progresando bien. Notará una actualización que ahora muestra los tipos de recursos iniciales que se pueden esperar en Earth 2. Esta lista contiene los recursos que estarán disponibles cuando implementemos el sistema de recursos. Estos son los recursos que pueden producir tus cuadrados durante los primeros meses de la simulación económica. Es solo un comienzo, por supuesto, y estos recursos, así como otros que agregaremos más adelante, jugarán un papel fundamental en la simulación de Earth 2, construyendo, mejorando y avanzando la tecnología a lo largo del tiempo. Son los primeros bloques de construcción de todo lo que se convertirá en Tierra 2. Definitivamente no serán los últimos. Nuestro plan es implementar primero los recursos en un país afortunado para probar y equilibrar la producción de recursos correctamente antes de expandir el sistema a todo el mundo. Por lo tanto, ustedes, nuestros usuarios, desempeñarán un papel importante en el diseño final y el equilibrio de esta función"


----------



## pepita (26 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> A mí lo del LIT no me preocupa demasiado, cuando ha ocurrido algo parecido otras veces luego nos han dado el LIT acumulado de esos días.



No, si el LIT me da céntimos, me refería en general, que nada adelanta.

He visto el comunicado, dice que Shoon todo lo que suponíamos y alguna novedad


----------



## Kartal (26 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> He visto el comunicado, dice que Shoon todo lo que suponíamos y alguna novedad



Acabo de leer los 2 tweets pero creo que no hay fecha de inicio de la Fase 2 por lo que veo...


----------



## Jebediah (26 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Acabo de leer los 2 tweets pero creo que no hay fecha de inicio de la Fase 2 por lo que veo...



_Shoon_.


----------



## mulleixion (26 May 2021)

@Kartal Has querido dártelas de listo dando a entender cómo que me inventaba lo de Gochain y tan solo después de tu patinada ya te ha confirmado otro que también habían dado esa información 


Una más en la cara. Como de costumbre . 

Como habías dicho ? John1992 leaks parte 1 no? 

Pues ahí la llevas. A ver si así vas aprendiendo que tengo más información de la que tú ves en el chat general o en el canal anuncios campeón.


----------



## mulleixion (26 May 2021)

Ah y se me olvidaba . Os pongo algo más de info. La empresa del café ya está en contacto directo con el equipo de devs.

El viernes haremos anuncio oficial al respecto para State 1. 

Ya trabajamos en nuevas incorporaciones de Earth 1 de empresas millonarias como esta.

Saludos


----------



## Kartal (26 May 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> _Shoon_.



Hoy me he metido en el Discord para ver lo que se comentaba del anuncio y ha sido la risión. Se ha metido la Gertru a hacer spam de sus movidas aprovechando el anuncio de Shane y unas cuantas ballenas se han reído de él y más de un Mod le ha tenido que llamar la atención hasta que ha agachado las orejitas y ha prometido portarse bien. Al final me ha dado penita y todo... 

No sé si alguno de vosotros lo tiene todavía sin ignorar por aquí, pero por lo visto hasta en el servidor oficial tienen calado al vendeburras este...


----------



## mulleixion (26 May 2021)

Lo tuyo es mentir sin duda alguna.... XDDD UNAS CUANTAS BALLENAS JAJAJAJJA a que le llamas ballena ? Solo en el top 10 españa estamos , si , estamos unos cuantos...


JAJAJAJAJA de ti hay que reirse @Kartal eres como el payaso del Mcdonalds


----------



## mulleixion (26 May 2021)

Ya me dices donde estas @Kartal que es que no te veo CAPITÁN


----------



## mulleixion (26 May 2021)

Earth 2®







app.earth2.io




" LA BALLENA " que ha intentado reportarme en el chat general sin éxito. tambien llamado Motis e2.shop

Uno de los que me llamaba mentiroso o especulador cuando di la informacion de que los millones
iban a empezar a entrar en State 1. Y asi es... Este viernes se anuncia la entrada de la filial.


 os dejo un video . La ultima ballena ( de las de verdad )
que he traido ya se ha dejado cerca de 20.000 dolares solo en State 1.

Tu ballena ha metido 1.000€ en todo el juego tolai @Kartal


----------



## Kartal (26 May 2021)

Me comentan por vía interna que hay un tío hablando solo. Me parece entrañable, dadle saludos de mi parte.


----------



## Kartal (26 May 2021)




----------



## Kartal (26 May 2021)




----------



## Kartal (27 May 2021)

Ya empieza a entrar el LIT...


----------



## pepita (27 May 2021)

He visto el comunicado mas detenidamente y mi conclusión es la misma, que si no llego a estar ya dentro de la secta, pensaría: "parole, parole, parole".

Si me cuentan hace unos meses, que un líder supremo me va a ir dando largas, cada vez mas dilatadamente en el tiempo, con promesas y promesas y mas promesas, promesas que nunca llega el día en que se cumplen, y que yo le iba a creer...
A pesar de todo, no pierdo la FE.

Sobre la cadena de bloques, no dice más de lo que ya ponía en la página oficial, por otra parte lo veo lógico.
Sobre la programación web, parece que lo que hicieron en noviembre ya está obsoleto y hay que cambiarlo todo, entonces es posible que éste problema nos acompañe siempre.

A mí me gustaría jugar a algo, ya sé que el fin del juego no es ese, pero me encantaría que pusiesen pistas y encontrar cosas en el mapa, siempre me ha gustado mucho ver los mapas, para una cosa que tienen hecha, podían entretenernos un poco. 

He estado viendo los mapas que van a utilizar aparte de mapbox, y están muy chulos. Me entra la duda de si ellos verdaderamente hacen algo, o todo es producto de otras empresas y que van contratando sus servicios según van saliendo. Pero en realidad, eso no es asunto mío, mientras cumplan.




Siguiendo la tónica del hilo, le dedico a Shane otra canción.


----------



## Kartal (27 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Si me cuentan hace unos meses, que un líder supremo me va a ir dando largas, cada vez mas dilatadamente en el tiempo, con promesas y promesas y mas promesas, promesas que nunca llega el día en que se cumplen, y que yo le iba a creer...









Buen tipito, Josephine.


----------



## pepita (27 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Buen tipito, Josephine.



No me gustaría tener que ir a la fiesta de Villa Burbuja con andador, pero cada vez lo veo mas probable
¿En el testamento puedo poner mi correo-e y una contraseña? ¿o se lo quedará el notario?


----------



## Elbrujo (27 May 2021)

Alguna novedad?


----------



## pepita (27 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alguna novedad?



4 posts mas arriba, pero en resumen . NO, todo pasará probably, very likely shoon

Ah, me olvidaba de que tú querías criptos, Shane las nombra


----------



## Elbrujo (27 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> 4 posts mas arriba, pero en resumen . NO, todo pasará probably, very likely shoon
> 
> Ah, me olvidaba de que tú querías criptos, Shane las nombra



Acepto resumen en una linea


----------



## Kartal (27 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Acepto resumen en una linea


----------



## pepita (27 May 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Acepto resumen en una linea



Bueno, te resumo. 
Ya están las tarjetas mastercard, de momento para el que tenga dificultades al sacar pasta.
Van a cambiar la web entera, porque parece que les da problemas para cualquier actualización. 
Habrá blockchain, pero no se sabe cuando ni cómo.
Los recursos saldrán pronto pero sólo en un pais, no dice en cual


----------



## Elbrujo (27 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Bueno, te resumo.
> Ya están las tarjetas mastercard, de momento para el que tenga dificultades al sacar pasta.
> Van a cambiar la web entera, porque parece que les da problemas para cualquier actualización.
> Habrá blockchain, pero no se sabe cuando ni cómo.
> Los recursos saldrán pronto pero sólo en un pais, no dice en cual



Gracias. Esperemos k se den prisa. Pero lo que deberian hacer es sacar elnputo recurso de una vez en vez de cambiarotras cosas


----------



## GeniusForce (28 May 2021)

Acabo de entrar despues de mucho tiempo y me encuentro que empiezan a implementar varios recursos, freshwater vamos a tener poca, voy a poner una embotelladora en Buthan.


----------



## pepita (28 May 2021)

¿Dónde se reclama lo de la pista?
¿La ha solucionado alguien ya?
Donde lo pondríais si creéis que lo tenéis?


----------



## Kartal (28 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿Dónde se reclama lo de la pista?
> ¿La ha solucionado alguien ya?
> Donde lo pondríais si creéis que lo tenéis?



¿De qué hablas, Pepi?


----------



## pepita (28 May 2021)

de la pista de Shane en twitter, que se me ha ocurrido una cosa, y la quiero reclamar


----------



## Kartal (28 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> de la pista de Shane en twitter, que se me ha ocurrido una cosa, y la quiero reclamar


----------



## pepita (28 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>



No pienso compartir contigo los trillones que voy a ganar


----------



## EPO (28 May 2021)

Podrían ir abriendo a recursos poco a poco para no aburrirnos, si los abren a la vez sería malo para todos.
El país que abran subirá de lo lindo.
Igual es eeuu.

por cierto mal momento para crytos. Pero a largo plazo será bueno


----------



## Kartal (28 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No pienso compartir contigo los trillones que voy a ganar


----------



## pepita (28 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>



Era una afirmación firme, no una demanda. Como todos sabemos lo mal que me expreso por escrito, te lo digo a lo milenial:


----------



## Kartal (29 May 2021)

Comentarios de Nathaniel en el Discord hace un rato:


*We'll record a video clip of the terrain/road painting next week and driving around on the terrain...

You'll be able to paint dirt, grass, forest, pebbles, roads, etc

Yes the core of the Phase 2 game will be the economic simulation with the resources 

E2 will be GMO free in my opinion lol

From what I understood tiles would generate certain resources without running out of them*



Sobre el espacio que ocuparían las carreteras: *Currently the roads and painting take 2x2m, we might go for 1x1m *

Sobre los animales:* We like to them to be part of E2 yes, different animals for each biome, etc.*

Sobre si habrán diferentes tipos de arquitectura, no solo futurista como en los vídeos: *Good question, we like to have several such styles yes.*


Pregunta sobre los recursos*: do you know if resources will be biome based? Or specific location? Some randomness?*
Respuesta: * All those 3^ 



*


----------



## Le Fanu (29 May 2021)

¿Tenéis pensado alguna estrategia cuando se liberen los recursos en el país afortunado?

Me refiero a que es muy posible que se produzcan compras masivas por parte de los usuarios (estilo fiebre del oro). Por tanto, el país seguramente se revalorice rápidamente, no solo por los recursos sino directamente por el volumen de compras.

En mi caso no tenía intención de comprar, pero pensándolo fríamente puede ser interesante. Primero por lo recursos (supongo que se les podrá sacar provecho desde el principio, aunque solo sea para vender a otros usuarios) y segundo por la propia revalorización del terreno.

Hagan sus apuestas: ¿dónde va a caer el gordo?


----------



## pepita (29 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Comentarios de Nathaniel en el Discord hace un rato:
> 
> 
> *We'll record a video clip of the terrain/road painting next week and driving around on the terrain...
> ...



Gracias Kartal por informarnos.
¿Esto cómo será? A mí me parece que me gusta tanto el juego porque es una utopía, el día que empiece a hacerse realidad me voy a llevar un chasco,. porque ésto de las carreteras ¿cómo es?. ¿Nos van a expropiar terrenos? .

Al menos dan señales de vida


----------



## Kartal (29 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Hagan sus apuestas: ¿dónde va a caer el gordo?



Personalmente me gustaría que fuese alguno de los países que quedan por abrir: Arabia Saudí, Israel, Irán...


----------



## pepita (29 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Tenéis pensado alguna estrategia cuando se liberen los recursos en el país afortunado?
> 
> Me refiero a que es muy posible que se produzcan compras masivas por parte de los usuarios (estilo fiebre del oro). Por tanto, el país seguramente se revalorice rápidamente, no solo por los recursos sino directamente por el volumen de compras.
> 
> ...



Uf, tienes razón, ésto es un sacaperras, pero cómo dejamos pasar la oportunidad? Voy a tener que poner algo en wallapop.

Yo quiero que sean los Emiratos o Libia, claro. Pero en su cabeza australiana estará mas presente cualquier país asiático ¿no?

¿Un país pequeño pero con los recursos muy variados? ¿O más que muy variados que puedan coincidir con los primeros que han implementado?
Agua dulce
Arena
Caliza
Mineral de hierro
Madera
Carbón
Petróleo
Oro

No sé, voy a ver Armenia que me conviene también.

Por cierto con tanta tile porqueriosa no sé ni lo que tengo, hasta el otro día que ví que en la página Earth2 Stats | Profile Stats puedes mirar tu perfil.


----------



## Kartal (29 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Gracias Kartal por informarnos.
> ¿Esto cómo será? A mí me parece que me gusta tanto el juego porque es una utopía, el día que empiece a hacerse realidad me voy a llevar un chasco,. porque ésto de las carreteras ¿cómo es?. ¿Nos van a expropiar terrenos? .
> 
> Al menos dan señales de vida



Por lo que han dicho hasta ahora yo lo que he entendido es que habrá un editor en el juego y que tú podrás poner (pintar) hierba, asfalto y otro tipo de terreno en tus parcelas. Se supone que en el vídeo del que hablaba Nathaniel se verá más claro lo que tienen pensado.


----------



## pepita (29 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Personalmente me gustaría que fuese alguno de los países que quedan por abrir: Arabia Saudí, Israel, Irán...



podría ser, así matan dos pájaros de un tiro, y sólo se cae el server una vez, pero quedan pocos por abrir. Igual les es mas rentable uno abierto ya, ¿no dan pistas?


----------



## pepita (29 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Por lo que han dicho hasta ahora yo lo que he entendido es que habrá un editor en el juego y que tú podrás poner (pintar) hierba, asfalto y otro tipo de terreno en tus parcelas. Se supone que en el vídeo del que hablaba Nathaniel se verá más claro lo que tienen pensado.



ah, pero es que en mis parcelas no necesito coche, puedo ir andando, jajaja


----------



## Le Fanu (29 May 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Personalmente me gustaría que fuese alguno de los países que quedan por abrir: Arabia Saudí, Israel, Irán...



Sería lo ideal, pero creo que económicamente les conviene más soltarlos en un país ya liberado para potenciar las ventas, porque cuando liberen los bloqueados va a haber compras sí o sí creo yo.

Me inclino también por Asia, algún país no demasiado caro.


----------



## pepita (30 May 2021)

He visto a unos que están mas locos que nosotros

Un artista vende por 15.000 euros una escultura inmaterial, invisible, que no existe (abc.es)


----------



## Jebediah (30 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> He visto a unos que están mas locos que nosotros
> 
> Un artista vende por 15.000 euros una escultura inmaterial, invisible, que no existe (abc.es)



Que dices de locos, somos unos visionarios. Dentro de 10 años dirán, es que ese tiene terrenos virtuales, así yo también. Haberlus comprao.


----------



## pepita (30 May 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Que dices de locos, somos unos visionarios. Dentro de 10 años dirán, es que ese tiene terrenos virtuales, así yo también. Haberlus comprao.



Coño, ahora me doy cuenta de que tú sí que eres un visionario, con terreno justo para carreteras, y hasta para rallyes. Que crack.


----------



## EPO (31 May 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Gracias Kartal por informarnos.
> ¿Esto cómo será? A mí me parece que me gusta tanto el juego porque es una utopía, el día que empiece a hacerse realidad me voy a llevar un chasco,. porque ésto de las carreteras ¿cómo es?. ¿Nos van a expropiar terrenos? .
> 
> Al menos dan señales de vida



Muy bueno lo de expropiar terrenos , Earth 2 va a ser igual la Earth normal


----------



## antoniussss (31 May 2021)

Bueno mi mejor operación ha sido esta por ahora:

Corea Del sur Clase 1, comprado por 65 cholos, vendido hoy por 497 choletes. Precio nueva Tile 313,56 €.


----------



## Kartal (31 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Bueno mi mejor operación ha sido esta por ahora:
> 
> Corea Del sur Clase 1, comprado por 65 cholos, vendido hoy por 497 choletes. Precio nueva Tile 313,56 €.



Enhorabuena!! La verdad es que el mercado está totalmente alcista desde la semana pasada. Clase 1 concretamente ya hace más de un mes.


----------



## antoniussss (31 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Bueno mi mejor operación ha sido esta por ahora:
> 
> Corea Del sur Clase 1, comprado por 65 cholos, vendido hoy por 497 choletes. Precio nueva Tile 313,56 €.




Otra Clase 1 de Corea del Sur ha caído por 297.


Está Corea calentita


----------



## antoniussss (31 May 2021)

Pues nada

400 pa mi banco, 300 reinvertidos, 100 en saldo para cuando digan dónde empiezan los recursos.


----------



## pepita (31 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Bueno mi mejor operación ha sido esta por ahora:
> 
> Corea Del sur Clase 1, comprado por 65 cholos, vendido hoy por 497 choletes. Precio nueva Tile 313,56 €.



313 NUEVA TILE???????????????
no tengo palabras
Me alegro!!!


----------



## Le Fanu (31 May 2021)

Los surcoreanos están totalmente on fire. Son los dueños del mercado ahora mismo. Ojalá pase lo mismo con Japón, que al menos ahí sí tengo algo más de trigo.


----------



## pepita (31 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Los surcoreanos están totalmente on fire. Son los dueños del mercado ahora mismo. Ojalá pase lo mismo con Japón, que al menos ahí sí tengo algo más de trigo.



A ver si teneís suerte, yo no tengo mas que porquerías , pero hay movimiento, me han pujado por VillaBurbuja 2


----------



## mulleixion (31 May 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Los surcoreanos están totalmente on fire. Son los dueños del mercado ahora mismo. Ojalá pase lo mismo con Japón, que al menos ahí sí tengo algo más de trigo.




Pues vete vendiéndolo. Japón y China son la ruina en términos de AR


----------



## Le Fanu (1 Jun 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues vete vendiéndolo. Japón y China son la ruina en términos de AR



Bueno, son dos de los países que más generan en la industria del videojuego, así que HODL.


----------



## mulleixion (1 Jun 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Bueno, son dos de los países que más generan en la industria del videojuego, así que HODL.




Son dos países que solo por política no van a entrar en Earth 2 . WhatsApp , Facebook , claros ejemplos de lo que te estoy hablando. 

Tu pensamiento es coherente pero un error en este caso. Antes crearán su propio Earth 2 que avalar producto europeo/americano.


----------



## Le Fanu (1 Jun 2021)

Salvo los vetos de China, en el caso de Japón no es una decisión estatal, sino de los ciudadanos y las empresas que quieran entrar. Si la plataforma funciona y hace dinero, tranquilo que entrarán como buenos borregos capitalistas que son. 

Fornite (Epic Games) es estadounidense y en Japón triunfa. No se han creado su propio juego.


----------



## mulleixion (1 Jun 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Salvo los vetos de China, en el caso de Japón no es una decisión estatal, sino de los ciudadanos y las empresas que quieran entrar. Si la plataforma funciona y hace dinero, tranquilo que entrarán como buenos borregos capitalistas que son.
> 
> Fornite (Epic Games) es estadounidense y en Japón triunfa. No se han creado su propio juego.




Si. También triunfa PUBG y tienen sus propios servidores que salvo en torneos internacionales el europeo o americano no entra. 


Juegan si, pero con matices. China descartalo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Jun 2021)

Vuelvo a subir una cancioncica (dedicada a *los hermanos en Cristo*), que ya había subido previamente, pero regrabada y con sección de violines _Pac d'Mier_.

Cancioncica dedicada a *los hermanos en Cristo* .

Dios nos bendiga.


----------



## automono (1 Jun 2021)

bueno, llevo semanas sin mirar nada... sigo con mis tiles, veo que han sale un menu con recursos, algo que deba interesarme? por ahora, ni compro ni vendo... debería hacer alguna cosa?


----------



## Kartal (1 Jun 2021)

automono dijo:


> bueno, llevo semanas sin mirar nada... sigo con mis tiles, veo que han sale un menu con recursos, algo que deba interesarme? por ahora, ni compro ni vendo... debería hacer alguna cosa?



Holdea.

Pero por si casualidad no confías en el proyecto y decides vender, pásame tu profile por privado.


----------



## automono (1 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Holdea.
> 
> Pero por si casualidad no confías en el proyecto y decides vender, pásame tu profile por privado.



que es eso de holdear?
yo meti 100€ y me volvi loco comprando tiles... y ahi se quedo to.
Por ahora prefiero no vender, se supone que algun dia saldra el juego, quiero pensar que tener unas cuantas tiles influira en algo


----------



## Kartal (1 Jun 2021)

automono dijo:


> que es eso de holdear?
> yo meti 100€ y me volvi loco comprando tiles... y ahi se quedo to.
> Por ahora prefiero no vender, se supone que algun dia saldra el juego, quiero pensar que tener unas cuantas tiles influira en algo



Aguantar tus propiedades. Y por lo que comentas es lo mejor que puedes hacer. Dentro de poco empezarán a implementar los recursos.


----------



## Silverado72 (1 Jun 2021)

Yo he vendido bastante ultimamente. Solo he retirado una parte y conservo unos 250 E$ en el crédito del juego, por si interesara reactivarse en algún momento

Pero sigo manteniendo mucho, especialmente en VB que es donde tengo la mayoria.


----------



## Le Fanu (2 Jun 2021)

Lo que se sigue vendiendo a buen ritmo es tierra nueva en Corea del Sur, Corea del Norte y Japón. Todos los días me entra LIT. Y no es que tenga muchísimas propiedades, pero me están rentando. Los que tengan clase 1 no me quiero ni imaginar.

Bien por los asiáticos.


----------



## Jebediah (2 Jun 2021)

Vale que lo tengo un poco apartado pero ¿Cuándo han pasado los $ de la izquierda también a E$? El importe del valor del terreno sé que hace tiempo pero el otro cuándo pasó?


----------



## Kartal (2 Jun 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Lo que se sigue vendiendo a buen ritmo es tierra nueva en Corea del Sur, Corea del Norte y Japón. Todos los días me entra LIT. Y no es que tenga muchísimas propiedades, pero me están rentando. Los que tengan clase 1 no me quiero ni imaginar.
> 
> Bien por los asiáticos.



Los coreanos están acumulando tiles a base de bien. En las últimas semanas es con diferencia el país que más propiedades me ha comprado. Aquí un ejemplo de venta intradía de hoy mismo:

Earth 2


----------



## mulleixion (2 Jun 2021)

El último en enterarse de las cosas... xD

Los coreanos tienen actualmente 3 megaciudades. Una conjunta y dos creadas por dos empresas coreanas dedicadas a los eventos y la tecnología. 

Una está ubicada en Georgia y la otra en Azerbayan .


No siguen estructura de construcción y compran entre 4 socios parcelas de 750 en su gran mayoría. 

Posterior a acabar ambos procesos se unirán a State 1.


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Jun 2021)

Todavia seguis comprando aun cuando no avanza una mierda? Me dejais atonito


----------



## antoniussss (4 Jun 2021)

Esta vez los retiros a tarjeta solo han tardado un par de días

BIEN

Así, sí


----------



## Kartal (6 Jun 2021)




----------



## pepita (6 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>



Tiene pintaza. Se le ha olvidado poner las tiles


----------



## danteael (6 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>



¿Esto es de Earth2? Pues tiene buena pinta sí. Ya quiero estar construyendo y gestionando recursos.


----------



## Kartal (6 Jun 2021)

danteael dijo:


> ¿Esto es de Earth2? Pues tiene buena pinta sí. Ya quiero estar construyendo y gestionando recursos.



Sí, pero de Fase 3, y al ritmo que llevan no tiene pinta de que esté antes de 2023


----------



## pepita (6 Jun 2021)

¿Pero los coreanos qué hacen? ¿Subir país a país a clase 3?
Los de ciencias: ¿ganan sólo comprando? ¿Si compran primero clase 1 y luego compran a saco hasta subir de clase cuanto LIT reciben?
Es que me quedo ojiplática con las compras de esta gente


----------



## pepita (6 Jun 2021)

@Le Fanu ¿habeis visto que la app esa de earth2.market te enseña el LIT producido por cada terreno?
Han dejado de aparecer las cosas personales como cuánto has gastado o dólares disponibles, pero ha aparecido lo del LIT. Mucho mejor así.


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Jun 2021)

pepita dijo:


> @Le Fanu ¿habeis visto que la app esa de earth2.market te enseña el LIT producido por cada terreno?
> Han dejado de aparecer las cosas personales como cuánto has gastado o dólares disponibles, pero ha aparecido lo del LIT. Mucho mejor así.



Pues no me había fijado... Dudo de si es una actualización de E2 o un añadido de la extensión. Creo que es lo primero.


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>



Joder que pintaza.

Muchos ya me conoceis aqui. Siempre he apostado por que este juegonsaque su cripto. No obstante ante las ultimas noticias de que el mundo cripto se va a tomar por culo quizas sea mejor que no saquen nada de esto para no vincularse.

Alguna novidad? Van a implementar recursos?


----------



## Kartal (7 Jun 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder que pintaza.
> 
> Muchos ya me conoceis aqui. Siempre he apostado por que este juegonsaque su cripto. No obstante ante las ultimas noticias de que el mundo cripto se va a tomar por culo quizas sea mejor que no saquen nada de esto para no vincularse.
> 
> Alguna novidad? Van a implementar recursos?



Una preguntita... sin acritud... tú votas a Ciudadanos?


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Una preguntita... sin acritud... tú votas a Ciudadanos?



No jaja. Solo que las cosas cambian y lo que ayer parecia genial o parece otra cosa. El mundo cambia muy deprisa y hay que moverse rapido.

Esto seguramente sea otra estafa mas. Pero tengo una pequeña esperanza que sea el proximo bitcoin. Pero joder que saquen algo ya


----------



## Kartal (7 Jun 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> No jaja. Solo que las cosas cambian y lo que ayer parecia genial o parece otra cosa. El mundo cambia muy deprisa y hay que moverse rapido.
> 
> Esto seguramente sea otra estafa mas. Pero tengo una pequeña esperanza que sea el proximo bitcoin. Pero joder que saquen algo ya



Pues ni estafa ni bitcoin, pero el proyecto sigue teniendo mucho potencial y la comunidad sigue siendo enorme. Es clave que de aquí a final de año no la caguen mucho más y vayan desarrollando la plataforma con algo más de seriedad y profesionalidad. El tiempo dirá...


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues ni estafa ni bitcoin, pero el proyecto sigue teniendo mucho potencial y la comunidad sigue siendo enorme. Es clave que de aquí a final de año no la caguen mucho más y vayan desarrollando la plataforma con algo más de seriedad y profesionalidad. El tiempo dirá...



Yo tengo serias dudas con este proyecto la verdad. Pero es cierto que no he vendido ni una sola de mis propiedades. Aunque tampoco he vuelto a comprar. Simplemente estoy a la espera a ver si me dan una alegria. QUE LO DUDO pero siempre nos quedara la ilusion. Esto es como el que compra un decimo y sabe que no le va a tocar


----------



## Carlos1 (7 Jun 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> que el mundo cripto se va a tomar por culo quizas



No se qué tiempo llevas en criptos, pero ese tipo de "noticias" son el mejor FUD que hacen los ricachones para poder pillar criptos tiradas de precio gracias a las manos débiles que se tragan las pseudo-información. Te recomiendo el holdeo ortodoxo duro y extremista, y me vas recordar en unos años más cuando BTC esté por las nubes, junto a ETH.


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Jun 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> No se qué tiempo llevas en criptos, pero ese tipo de "noticias" son el mejor FUD que hacen los ricachones para poder pillar criptos tiradas de precio gracias a las manos débiles que se tragan las pseudo-información. Te recomiendo el holdeo ortodoxo duro y extremista, y me vas recordar en unos años más cuando BTC esté por las nubes, junto a ETH.



Tengo muy poco invertido en criptos. Y estoy haciendo lo mismo que en earth 2 holdeo hasta la muerte. Pero las noticias que llegan no son buenas y no le veo buen futuro.

Por no hablar que yq habra miles de criptos y a mi eso ya no me mola


----------



## Carlos1 (7 Jun 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tengo muy poco invertido en criptos. Y estoy haciendo lo mismo que en earth 2 holdeo hasta la muerte. Pero las noticias que llegan no son buenas y no le veo buen futuro.
> 
> Por no hablar que yq habra miles de criptos y a mi eso ya no me mola




Es que realmente tenías que haber entrado en las criptos durante el mojoneo de 2018-2019, cuando los precios estaban por los suelos, ahora en 2021 ha entrado mucha gente por el fomo, todos muy contentos con el mercado alcista, todo en verde, etc, etc,, y a la primera de mojoneo la gente abandona el barco, supongo que para volver a entrar en un par de años cuando los precios estén otra vez por las nubes. Se compra barato y se vende caro, ha sido así de toda la vida de dios, y no al revés.


----------



## pepita (7 Jun 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> No jaja. Solo que las cosas cambian y lo que ayer parecia genial o parece otra cosa. El mundo cambia muy deprisa y hay que moverse rapido.
> 
> Esto seguramente sea otra estafa mas. Pero tengo una pequeña esperanza que sea el proximo bitcoin. Pero joder que saquen algo ya



Las cosas siguen su curso...

Copias nuevas, cripto-expertos, e2expertos, contra-publicidad, descrédito, rumores, queda mucho por llorar


----------



## Kartal (7 Jun 2021)

Si no estáis tirando de datos, ponedlo al máximo de calidad:


----------



## pepita (7 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Si no estáis tirando de datos, ponedlo al máximo de calidad:



Me encanta, las huellas en todos los suelos.......


----------



## pepita (7 Jun 2021)

Como consigan de verdad hacer el mundo entero va a ser una pasada!!!


----------



## su IGWT (7 Jun 2021)

A ver pregunta. Yo puedo alquilar mis tiles? Como se hace?


----------



## pepita (8 Jun 2021)

su IGWT dijo:


> A ver pregunta. Yo puedo alquilar mis tiles? Como se hace?



Queda muchísimo tiempo para eso, también podrás poner publicidad, etc, pero de momento sólo puedes comprar y vender


----------



## antoniussss (8 Jun 2021)

Pues dando un vistazo en Reddit, hay uno de E2 y flipas con los comentarios y como ponen a esto a la altura del betún.

Y lo peor es que los entiendo, no hay instrucciones claras y precisas de que documentación hay que adjuntar (ambas casillas o se queda en pendiente), no hay instrucciones precisas de cuánto tarda o que tarjetas son mejores o peores o no sirven (Debito¿?) para reembolsos...


Si a esto le sumamos que para meter y gastar pasta es cosa de 3 segundos, más no hay una indicación o instrucciones oficiales "del juego", pues pagas millonadas por tiles de mierda que no te compran ni al -80%.

Si va a haber recursos, en la propia web tiene que indicarlo en su día, si es mejor comprar áreas de 4x4 o 6x6 o cuadriculas, hay que indicarlo, si es mejor "concentraciones", hay que indicarlo

Y no como ahora "rumores" de floreros y twitters, que lo mismo mañana te dicen compra picos de montañas y te quedas con toda la pasta "perdida" según los precios de nueva tiles de algunos países o los primeros mongolos difusores de rumores los compran antes y se sacan un buen "pico" revendiendo.


Aparte, el juego tiene que tener un puto foro oficial en paralelo, como todos los juegos online, dónde la comunidad haga sus guías, sus novedades y sus ostias.

Y esto último me escama mucho, pero mucho, mucho que no lo haya, estamos hablando de céntimos de euro frente a lo "recaudado" o al coste total del proyecto.

Yo espero que esto sea al final como un "Simcity" y un simulador de estrategia/recursos como mínimo, y dejar para dentro de años y años la parte de jugabilidad novedosa rollo GTA.

Al contrario, sigo viendo mamoneo y más mamoneo, por ejemplo, que vayan abriendo individualmente país a país los recursos, dónde los coleguitas, cuñaos y familiares, compraran con descuentazo en el mercado los lugares agraciados, y luego a revender y ganar millones y millones y así una y otra vez.

Por ejemplo, no hay como recursos plata o diamantes, pues todo el mundo comprado en esas minas o como "zona", vendiendo con supermegadescuentazo para comprar otros lugares con recursos....lo compran los colegas a precio de derribo, y en el futuro, "Los diamantes o la plata se introducirán y serán superimportantes..." etc etc etc y a ganar pasta a paladas de nuevo.

Por ello, con todas estas "motivaciones" para ganar pasta a paladas de a pocos, me parece complicado que se trabaje de sol a sol para hacer de esto el mejor juego de la historia, pero oyes, siempre está ahi Cristiano Ronaldo o figuras que tienen amor por su trabajo.


----------



## Kartal (8 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues dando un vistazo en Reddit, hay uno de E2 y flipas con los comentarios y como ponen a esto a la altura del betún.
> 
> Y lo peor es que los entiendo, no hay instrucciones claras y precisas de que documentación hay que adjuntar (ambas casillas o se queda en pendiente), no hay instrucciones precisas de cuánto tarda o que tarjetas son mejores o peores o no sirven (Debito¿?) para reembolsos...
> 
> ...




De acuerdo contigo en algunas cosas. La comunicación hasta ahora ha sido muy mejorable. Y lo que más me escama es la falta de seriedad y profesionalidad que se ha visto estos últimos meses y que hace dudar de si conseguirán lograr lo que tienen pensado. Eso si es que realmente tienen claro lo que quieren.

Aún así sigo dentro. Después de acumular varias ventas tuve más de 600 euros en crédito que pude haber retirado pero decidí reinvertirlo y seguir aumentando el número de tiles. A pesar de las cagadas siguen teniendo una comunidad enorme convencida e implicada, y eso es algo básico para el éxito de una plataforma así. Me temo que si no empieza la Fase 2 antes de final de mes (tal como prometieron) muchos se bajarán del barco. Y si se da ese caso creo que al final en vez de salirme me dedicaría a comprar más tiles baratas de los que quieran venderlo todo. Earth2 sigue teniendo algo especial.


----------



## antoniussss (8 Jun 2021)

Al mejillón ignorado y a todos los que alardean de codearse con "los jefes"

¿Alguna explicación racional para que no haya un foro oficial de E2?


----------



## Kartal (10 Jun 2021)




----------



## Kartal (10 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Al mejillón ignorado y a todos los que alardean de codearse con "los jefes"
> 
> ¿Alguna explicación racional para que no haya un foro oficial de E2?



El otro día entró un famoso Youtuber en el Discord oficial de E2 y le dedicó estas palabras a tu amigo Gertru:

*John, you are so cringy. The E2 community is looking at you with some shame rn lol*


----------



## mulleixion (10 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> El otro día entró un famoso Youtuber en el Discord oficial de E2 y le dedicó estas palabras a tu amigo Gertru:
> 
> *John, you are so cringy. The E2 community is looking at you with some shame rn lol*




Pobrecito . Encima de tonto siempre buscando atención. XD 




Te tienes que informar un poco más atontao.

Toma te dejo el hilo para que no sumes horas a tu delay de subnormal XD


----------



## mulleixion (10 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> El otro día entró un famoso Youtuber en el Discord oficial de E2 y le dedicó estas palabras a tu amigo Gertru:
> 
> *John, you are so cringy. The E2 community is looking at you with some shame rn lol*




Un famoso youtuber . Mira . Le tienen el mismo respeto que a ti. Que tal va tu secarral ? Si para ti famoso es tener menos de 200k de seguidores ... Si es que eres un grande jajajaja


----------



## mulleixion (10 Jun 2021)

Bigfry youtuber famoso. Tengo 3000 seguidores menos en Twitter que el... Joder creo que soy famoso ! Te firmo la camiseta ?


----------



## Kartal (10 Jun 2021)

Gertru, el tipo ese tiene 202.000 suscriptores en Youtube.

Tú tienes 631.

A seguir llorando, que tanto aquí como allí te tienen ya calado.


----------



## Kartal (10 Jun 2021)

Añado otro dato:

Tu vídeo más popular tiene 1.600 visualizaciones. 

El del tipo ese 1,8 millones.

Venga, a seguir vendiéndole la burra a algún otro, que aquí no cuela.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Jun 2021)

Se ríen de ti hasta los mods oficiales más nuevos.


Que triste .


Kartal dijo:


> Añado otro dato:
> 
> Tu vídeo más popular tiene 1.600 visualizaciones.
> 
> ...




Documentate un poco tonto. No ves que te he comparado Twitter ? No ves que un youtuber famoso no es aquel que apenas pasa de los 200k ? 


Joder chico se nota que no das para más que para filtrar en Discord y mirar a ver qué me dice la gente. 


Das mucha lástima . No vas a ninguna parte en Earth 2 , por si no te has dado cuenta aún ya te lo digo yo.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Jun 2021)

No ves que eso de buscar y filtrar lo sabemos hacer todos ... ?


Mira . Se ríen de ti hasta los moderadores oficiales . Tontito. Que cada vez que abres la boca en el general es para trollearte.

Por cierto aún te estoy esperando a que vengas a pegarme , sicario. JAJAJAJJAAJAJA


----------



## Kartal (10 Jun 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pobrecito . Encima de tonto siempre buscando atención. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen zasca te mete uno en los comentarios:

*Keep digging, all you're gonna find is more of his success. Something that you'll never have in life.

 *


----------



## mulleixion (10 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Buen zasca te mete uno en los comentarios:
> 
> *Keep digging, all you're gonna find is more of his success. Something that you'll never have in life.
> 
> *




Pobrecito... Venga no te doy más bola que te emocionas con tus 10 euros xD


----------



## Remero (10 Jun 2021)

Al ignore por attentionwhorismo.


----------



## Kartal (10 Jun 2021)




----------



## pepita (11 Jun 2021)

Al final me voy a presentar a alcaldesa para poder nombrar personas non gratas.
Cuando volvamos a hacer elecciones me avisáis


----------



## pasabaporaqui (11 Jun 2021)

Nuevo fichaje de earth2.






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (11 Jun 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Nuevo fichaje de earth2.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Ferrán para transporte y este para las armas


----------



## Elbrujo (11 Jun 2021)

Alguna novedad? Joder macho ya un monton de meses tratando de que se mueva estoy y nada. Vaya puta mierda que lentos que son.

Me meti hace un par de semanas y todo seguia igual


----------



## Le Fanu (11 Jun 2021)

Nada. Hasta que no saquen la esencia, recursos o implementen blockchain, aquí no hay nada que ver. Incluso ni salirse vale ya la pena. Conviene esperar, creo yo, a ver si repunta la inversión con alguno de estos elementos.

Meanwhile, lo surcoreanos siguen comprando a tutiplén.


----------



## Pajarott0 (11 Jun 2021)

*Otra estafa piramidal de mierda*

*meteosla por el culo hijos de la grandisima puta*


----------



## Silverado72 (11 Jun 2021)

Al menos ahora la retirada de fondos es muy rápida. He recibido una transferencia de 183 euros que ordené en menos de 24 horas. Han mejorado mucho desde el punto de vista financiero.

Pero el juego sigue atascado. Lo unico que se puede hacer es poner a la venta esperando a un surcoreano, mover los precios para entretenerse, y si te animas buscar C1 baratita.


----------



## Le Fanu (13 Jun 2021)




----------



## danteael (13 Jun 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


>



"Estamos trabajando en ello."
Ansar


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Jun 2021)

danteael dijo:


> "Estamos trabajando en ello."
> Ansar



Hoy no , mañana 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (14 Jun 2021)

Llevo desde el dia 8 sin recibir lit.
A vosotros también os pasa?

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silverado72 (14 Jun 2021)

No, yo los últimos los recibí el día 11.


----------



## motoleon (14 Jun 2021)

Que! ya huyeron con vuestra pasta?


----------



## Kartal (14 Jun 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Llevo desde el dia 8 sin recibir lit.
> A vosotros también os pasa?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Yo recibí hoy

*Periodic Bonus (LIT)
2021-06-14
+E$0,08*

Acabo de comprobarlo, ayer y anteayer también recibí. Parece que arreglaron eso de que no había LIT durante el fin de semana.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (14 Jun 2021)

Pues a mi me estan vacilando






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le Fanu (14 Jun 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Llevo desde el dia 8 sin recibir lit.
> A vosotros también os pasa?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Yo he recibido hoy mismo de Abu Dhabi, Dubai, Corea del sur, Corea del norte y Japón.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (14 Jun 2021)

Yo tengo Dubái y abu Dubái, clase 1 y un monton de mierda mas, y sigo a la espera
Esto es un puto cachondeo

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (14 Jun 2021)

A mí me siguen llegando bien cada día, los findes también. 1$ al día más o menos.


----------



## pepita (15 Jun 2021)

Hoy soy casi millonaria, jejeje




Espero que nuestros amados líderes no hagan caso, y sigan a lo suyo, les van a poner mil trabas.

Cuanto hater, no veía tantos desde que salió el bitcoin, la pena grande es no ver a meta, le echo mucho de menos!


----------



## Remero (15 Jun 2021)




----------



## pepita (15 Jun 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 686449



que noooooooo


----------



## pepita (17 Jun 2021)

Tenemos anuncio

Dear Earth 2 Users,

We hope all is well. This is a short announcement to notify users of scheduled downtime on the Earth 2 servers over the next 24 hours, likely at 8am UTC, 18th of June, 2021. The downtime could last longer than 2 hours which is why we decided to make an announcement. The purpose of the downtime is to upgrade key databases and infrastructure in preparation for some core feature foundations we are building and preparing for release. 

In addition to this a few other separate updates will roll out at the same time and are listed below:

- internal improvements to our withdrawal systems for users withdrawing funds to an Earth 2 Virtual MasterCard.

- status update for credit card withdrawals to be displayed on the transactions page notifying users when their credit card withdrawal is successful

- Earth 2 username support for characters that are not of latin origin

- key additional updates to various account and server security

We realise and understand that our users would like an indication on when to expect the start of Phase 2 and we can confirm that our team is pushing for Phase 2 to be initiated by way of the introduction of Jewels OR Essence to owners of properties in June, and if not July, 2021. The ensuing roll out of Phase 2 features will occur progressively thereafter.

Jewels are collectible items which will have a chance to randomly appear on properties each day depending on the property size. They will hold various attributes for improving resource yields and other features on Earth 2 in the future. At a later date you will be able to selectively craft Jewels to potentially discover enhanced results. More to come.


----------



## pepita (17 Jun 2021)

_*randomly appear on properties each day *_

¿Esto cómo será? ¿Tienes que darte cuenta de que están? Si no te das cuenta ¿qué pasa?
En la web ponía que puedes encontrar tesoros en tus tierras o en las de otros, pero como la web sigue tan cutre, imagino que de momento no se podrá andar buscando y será algo pàrecido a un recurso que aparece en tu propiedad
Vamos que no tengo ni idea ¿sabéis algo ?


----------



## Kartal (17 Jun 2021)

Parece una excusa para poder decir que ya estamos en Fase 2 pero sin Essence, EPL ni recursos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (18 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Parece una excusa para poder decir que ya estamos en Fase 2 pero sin Essence, EPL ni recursos.



La fase 2 en junio o julio dice, el mes que viene diran que mo han dicho el año

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Jun 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Tenemos anuncio
> 
> Dear Earth 2 Users,
> 
> ...



Resumen en español para vagos que no sabemos ingles


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Jun 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Hoy soy casi millonaria, jejeje
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 686421
> 
> ...



Acuerdate de tus pobres vecinos de VB jejje


----------



## Kartal (18 Jun 2021)




----------



## Silverado72 (18 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>



Huevon Shane diciendo que no son un fraude, que su trabajo en estos meses les avala y que esta molesto. Ademas le han pinchado una conversación a uno de sus colaboradores y un youtuber la ha difundido con criticas.


----------



## pepita (18 Jun 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Resumen en español para vagos que no sabemos ingles



Shoon


----------



## pepita (18 Jun 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Resumen en español para vagos que no sabemos ingles



En junio o como mucho principios de julio la fase 2., están rehaciendo la web entera, para que sea mas fácil de modificar y blablabla, vamos lo de siempre 
Mejoras de seguridad, de retiradas, y cosillas varias,

Nos van a poner joyas para que nos entretengamos un poco ya, joyas que darán valor no sé si a nuestras tierras o a nuestros recursos, dicen que están preparando un FAQ sobre ellas


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Jun 2021)

pepita dijo:


> En junio o como mucho principios de julio la fase 2., están rehaciendo la web entera, para que sea mas fácil de modificar y blablabla, vamos lo de siempre
> Mejoras de seguridad, de retiradas, y cosillas varias,
> 
> Nos van a poner joyas para que nos entretengamos un poco ya, joyas que darán valor no sé si a nuestras tierras o a nuestros recursos, dicen que están preparando un FAQ sobre ellas



No voy a meter un puto duro mas en esto. Ya me gaste lo suficiente. A ver si se mueven los cabroncillos estos de una puta vez


----------



## pepita (18 Jun 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Acuerdate de tus pobres vecinos de VB jejje



Hombre por supuesto, y del que más de nuestro padre fundador de VB



Silverado72 dijo:


> Huevon Shane diciendo que no son un fraude, que su trabajo en estos meses les avala y que esta molesto. Ademas le han pinchado una conversación a uno de sus colaboradores y un youtuber la ha difundido con criticas.



Es como una telenovela, los capítulos no paran, mientras no se distraigan mucho con estas cosas...


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Jun 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Hombre por supuesto, y del que más de nuestro padre fundador de VB
> 
> 
> 
> Es como una telenovela, los capítulos no paran, mientras no se distraigan mucho con estas cosas...



Si pero telenovela ademas de las largas. Se parece a las turcas que enncada escena para decir cualquier cosa los planos son infinitos


----------



## pepita (18 Jun 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si pero telenovela ademas de las largas. Se parece a las turcas que enncada escena para decir cualquier cosa los planos son infinitos



Si, jajajaja

En realidad el juego es "esperar"


----------



## Le Fanu (19 Jun 2021)

La fiebre en Corea del Sur sigue.



(Con subtítulos en castellano se entiende bastante bien)


----------



## Silverado72 (19 Jun 2021)

Desde ayer consigo entrar a la pagina pero al intentar loguear se queda en blanco. Huevon Shane haciendo de las suyas nuevamente.

Esta peor que Kalopes...


----------



## pepita (19 Jun 2021)

ya os estoy imaginando


----------



## Kartal (19 Jun 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ya os estoy imaginando
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 689885
> 
> ...



No te creas, al principio comenzaremos con algo así y luego en cuanto vayamos vendiendo arena y petróleo ya iremos progresando...


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> No te creas, al principio comenzaremos con algo así y luego en cuanto vayamos vendiendo arena y petróleo ya iremos progresando...



VB tendra rascacielos casinos putas y coca. Sera la ibiza del mediterraneo oriental


----------



## Silverado72 (19 Jun 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Desde ayer consigo entrar a la pagina pero al intentar loguear se queda en blanco. Huevon Shane haciendo de las suyas nuevamente.
> 
> Esta peor que Kalopes...



Bueno, al menos desde el ordenador si he podido acceder a E2 con normalidad. Aunque desde el móvil sigo sin poder loguear.


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Jun 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Bueno, al menos desde el ordenador si he podido acceder a E2 con normalidad. Aunque desde el móvil sigo sin poder loguear.



Pues yo al revés. En un ordenador viejuno no me deja entrar. Me pasa lo que comentas que te ocurre a ti en el móvil, me logueo y se queda en blanco la pantalla. Tanto con mozilla como con chrome. En el móvil va sin problemas. Y el otro pc más moderno, también sin problemas. Supongo que actualizando navegadores se solucionará, pero en mi ordenador viejuno dudo que pueda actualizar. ¿Qué cojones habrán cambiado?


----------



## pepita (22 Jun 2021)

Yo sólo entro en el pc y todo bien ¿Ya habéis borrado todas las cookies?
Probad algún otro navegador a ver...


----------



## Jebediah (22 Jun 2021)

Ha comprado el rey de Azerbayán.


----------



## Kartal (22 Jun 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ha comprado el rey de Azerbayán.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 692497


----------



## pepita (22 Jun 2021)

Con la contrapropaganda parece que hay movimiento

A ver cuando le toca a Libia,


----------



## pasabaporaqui (28 Jun 2021)

Esta puta mierda esta muerta de momento, y eso hace que la gente termine quemada y abandone el proyecto. 
Como soy un temerario (gilipollas en cristiano) y tenia metidos 500 dolares , subo la apuesta y compro clase 1 en Portugal al 50%.
Otros 100 dolares.
Hay chollos para holders a patadas.










Earth 2®







app.earth2.io




Por poner un ejemplo, pero podeis mirar.
Pillar clase 1 ahora es mas bsrato que comprar clase 2 en febrero

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (28 Jun 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Esta puta mierda esta muerta de momento, y eso hace que la gente termine quemada y abandone el proyecto.
> Como soy un temerario (gilipollas en cristiano) y tenia metidos 500 dolares , subo la apuesta y compro clase 1 en Portugal al 50%.
> Otros 100 dolares.
> Hay chollos para holders a patadas.
> ...



Yo estoy haciendo igual, he pagado un poco mas que nueva, pero está barata y es clase 1, con mucho margen

Earth 2

Y ésta a la mitad
Earth 2

Pensé meter 500 pero al ver los descuentos le meto 100 al mes


----------



## Elbrujo (28 Jun 2021)

Alguna novedad?


----------



## pepita (28 Jun 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alguna novedad?



No, shoon

La gente huyendo y los "intrépidos" aprovechando a comprar


----------



## Kartal (28 Jun 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, shoon
> 
> La gente huyendo y los "intrépidos" aprovechando a comprar



Yo sin gastarme un céntimo llevo desde finales de enero flipeando propiedades en el market y acabo de alcanzar las 4.000 tiles.

Pero ya hay ganas de que empiece fase 2 y todo el tema de los recursos. A ver si esta vez es la buena...


----------



## pepita (28 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Yo sin gastarme un céntimo llevo desde finales de enero flipeando propiedades en el market y acabo de alcanzar las 4.000 tiles.
> 
> Pero ya hay ganas de que empiece fase 2 y todo el tema de los recursos. A ver si esta vez es la buena...



Sí, se puede! MUY BIENNNN

Yo un poco mas adelante intentaré menearlo también un poco,


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Jun 2021)

Esta canción, dedicada a calopez, ya la grabé el año pasado, pero he vuelto a grabarla con una nueva guitarra, y con varios instrumentos nuevos.

*Cancioncica dedicada a calopez*

Disfrúntenla... o no la disfruten, a mí me da lo mismo.


----------



## pepita (29 Jun 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Esta canción, dedicada a calopez, ya la grabé el año pasado, pero he vuelto a grabarla con una nueva guitarra, y con varios instrumentos nuevos.
> 
> *Cancioncica dedicada a calopez*
> 
> Disfrúntenla... o no la disfruten, a mí me da lo mismo.



Vaya, pensaba que venías a ofrecerte a construir la Alhambra para que la podamos disfrutar desde el Mirador.

Bueno, la canción, lo siento no me ha gustado, no sé decir por qué, la voz me da la sensación de impostada o insegura al principio, la última que pusiste me gustó mucho, mejor que la original. Yo no entiendo nada de música, sólo sensaciones.
Imagino que tienes pensado dar conciertos en E2

Ya le voy cogiendo el tranquillo a E2 van a poner la fase2 cuando yo no pueda estar pendiente, como siempre, asi que queda poco


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Jun 2021)

Hasta que no haya 3D, a mí no me veréis en E2.
Me parece una tontería soberana sin 3D.

A esa canción lo que le falla es el tempo. La grabé a 70 bpm, creo que a 80 el estribillo.
Debería haberle subido más. Queda muy lenta.


----------



## Le Fanu (29 Jun 2021)

Yo lo tengo bastante dejado. No me estoy gastando ni el LIT. Esperaré a ver que hacen con la fase 2, el blockchain y a ver si abren algún nuevo país.


----------



## Jebediah (30 Jun 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Hasta que no haya 3D, a mí no me veréis en E2.
> Me parece una tontería soberana sin 3D.
> 
> A esa canción lo que le falla es el tempo. La grabé a 70 bpm, creo que a 80 el estribillo.
> Debería haberle subido más. Queda muy lenta.



Tampoco le deberíamos ver pues por el hilo de Earth 2. Guitarras y canciones a su correspondiente hilo, haga usted el favor.


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Jun 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Tampoco le deberíamos ver pues por el hilo de Earth 2. Guitarras y canciones a su correspondiente hilo, haga usted el favor.



Sí, Señora. Perdón. Ahora mismo le obedezco, con premura y raudo.

Eso sí, le obedezco con un poco de textura sonora. Imagínese que es la banda sonora de usted comandando al pelotón, Señora Sargenta.

Gracias por indicarme el camino y dirigirme y disciplinarme.

Soy un salvaje.





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




vocaroo.com


----------



## Kartal (30 Jun 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Tampoco le deberíamos ver pues por el hilo de Earth 2. Guitarras y canciones a su correspondiente hilo, haga usted el favor.



+1

No puede vivir sin su ración de protagonismo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> +1
> 
> No puede vivir sin su ración de protagonismo.




Es cierto. Soy protagónico.

No entiendo a la gente que se contenta con aplaudir como un chimpancé las ocurrencias de los demás.
No parecen tener nada dentro...

Te contaré un secreto: tú también puedes ser protagonista superstar. Sólo tienes que ser tú mismo. Da vértigo, al principio, pero uno se puede mirar al espejo después y no reprocharse nada.

No hagas la prueba. Simplemente niégalo con un buen meme lleno de personalidad.


----------



## Kartal (30 Jun 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Es cierto. Soy protagónico.
> 
> No entiendo a la gente que se contenta con aplaudir como un chimpancé las ocurrencias de los demás.
> No parecen tener nada dentro...
> ...



Y yo no entiendo a la gente que siente aversión hacia las mujeres pero luego se deja en ellas buena parte del sueldo para que le hagan compañía. 

Cuestión de principios, supongo. La soledad debe ser muy mala.


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Y yo no entiendo a la gente que siente aversión hacia las mujeres pero luego se deja en ellas buena parte del sueldo para que le hagan compañía.
> 
> Cuestión de principios, supongo. La soledad debe ser muy mala.



Ay, el bucle.
Yo no pago para que me hagan compañía. Pago para que después de follármelas me dejen en paz.

¿Y quieres saber por qué tú no lo haces? Porque no debes tener ni un duro.

No te funcionó, no te funciona y no te funcionará así que.... ¡Inténtalo otra vez!


----------



## Kartal (30 Jun 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ay, el bucle.
> Yo no pago para que me hagan compañía. Pago para que después de follármelas me dejen en paz.
> 
> ¿Y quieres saber por qué tú no lo haces? Porque no debes tener ni un duro.
> ...



Estaba hablando de forma general, siento que te hayas sentido aludido por mi comentario.

Que pases un buen día, Molinillos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Estaba hablando de forma general, siento que te hayas sentido aludido por mi comentario.
> 
> Que pases un buen día, Molinillos.



Otra mentira.
Te aconsejo atenerte a los memes y gracietas ideados por otros. Así vas sobre seguro.
En cuanto lo intentas por ti mismo, se pone en relieve tu anemia intelectual.

Regalo un thanx del Doctor Furrufeier a cualquiera que diga algo malo de mí.

Furrufeier: te ordeno que pongas el meme ese tan gracioso que te sabes. Obedece. Luego ya, si eso, puedes repetir que soy feo y tengo psoriasis.


----------



## Kartal (30 Jun 2021)

Si Cervantes levantara la cabeza...


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Si Cervantes levantara la cabeza...



¿Qué ocurriría?
Por favor, Maestro, enséñenos el camino.

Infórmenos sobre todo aquello que no sabemos pero que usted sí.

Propongo lo siguiente: llámeme troll, solicite mi expulsión a las masas y que vengan los comandos a instaurar el buen rollo que se desprende de sus mocos.
Aparte de original, es un idea muy efectiva. Róbela y hágala pasar por suya. Quedará muy bien ante sus feligreses, Maestro Tartal.

No olvide que ya ha quedado demostrado científicamente y por votación popular secreta que usted es un sumum bonum y yo un asqueroso. No tiene nada que perder. Va a tiro hecho. Aprovéchelo.


----------



## Kartal (30 Jun 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Qué ocurriría?
> Por favor, Maestro, enséñenos el camino.
> 
> Infórmenos sobre todo aquello que no sabemos pero que usted sí.
> ...



Ya has tenido la ración de atención que buscabas, ahora toca de nuevo un par de meses en el ignore. Ya si eso cuando pase el verano te volveré a dedicar un minutito para que te pongas contento. O quizás no, ya veremos...

Agur, Molinillos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ya has tenido la ración de atención que buscabas, ahora toca de nuevo un par de meses en el ignore. Ya si eso cuando pase el verano te volveré a dedicar un minutito para que te pongas contento. O quizás no, ya veremos...
> 
> Agur, Molinillos.




Otra mentira...
Volverás a actuar cuando yo así lo decida.

Sólo tengo que decir algo cafre, que alguien responda... y vendrás corriendo a oler el pedo y darle thanx al que pique.
Eres mi títere y siempre lo has sido.... niñato pedorro.


----------



## Jebediah (30 Jun 2021)




----------



## pepita (30 Jun 2021)

Que nerviosss
Ha habido anuncio. El anuncio es que pronto habrá un anuncio!


,


----------



## Kartal (30 Jun 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Que nerviosss
> Ha habido anuncio. El anuncio es que pronto habrá un anuncio!
> 
> 
> ...




Jajajaja esos "closely" de Shoon ya nos los conocemos.

A ver si lo de las Jewels al final va a ser una chorradita cualquiera para decir que ya han empezado la Fase 2...


----------



## pepita (30 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Jajajaja esos "closely" de Shoon ya nos los conocemos.
> 
> A ver si lo de las Jewels al final va a ser una chorradita cualquiera para decir que ya han empezado la Fase 2...



jajaja, es que patience IS key.
Seguro que será very likely closely shoon


----------



## pepita (30 Jun 2021)

De todas formas tan raro no es, Anunciar que va a haber un anuncio es un poco como votar para ver quién puede votar.
Y nosotros sabemos de esas cosas.


----------



## Kartal (30 Jun 2021)

pepita dijo:


> De todas formas tan raro no es, Anunciar que va a haber un anuncio es un poco como votar para ver quién puede votar.
> Y nosotros sabemos de esas cosas.



Jajajaja esa fue buena...

luego se complicó la cosa y se terminó debatiendo si los zanks deberían contar a la hora de votar para ver quién puede votar en la encuesta sobre cómo, cuándo y por qué votar...


----------



## pepita (30 Jun 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Jajajaja esa fue buena...
> 
> luego se complicó la cosa y se terminó debatiendo si los zanks deberían contar a la hora de votar para ver quién puede votar en la encuesta sobre cómo, cuándo y por qué votar...





Lo dicho! Las cosas llevan su tiempo


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Jun 2021)

pepita dijo:


> De todas formas tan raro no es, Anunciar que va a haber un anuncio es un poco como votar para ver quién puede votar.
> Y nosotros sabemos de esas cosas.



Lo malo es que ya nos han toreado mucho y es casi peor.
Hollddd jajaja 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Jebediah (1 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 700467



¡Vuelve la ilusión!
Pero joder, si tengo 400 propiedades tengo que visitar cada una para ver si tengo gemas? No jodas..


----------



## Jebediah (1 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> De todas formas tan raro no es, Anunciar que va a haber un anuncio es un poco como votar para ver quién puede votar.
> *Y nosotros sabemos de esas cosas.*


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Jajajaja esa fue buena...
> 
> luego se complicó la cosa y se terminó debatiendo si los zanks deberían contar a la hora de votar para ver quién puede votar en la encuesta sobre cómo, cuándo y por qué votar...



Eso es mentira (otra más).
Jamás se debatió.

Para debatir hay que PENSAR argumentos, contrastarlos y exponerlos.
Eso sólo lo hice yo.
Los demás se conformaron con el exabrupto. Especialmente tú, que boicoteaste cualquier opción de hablar las cosas.


----------



## pepita (1 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¡Vuelve la ilusión!
> Pero joder, si tengo 400 propiedades tengo que visitar cada una para ver si tengo gemas? No jodas..



Es un fastidio, porque yo tengo muchas y todas mierdecillas, pero por otra parte así nos va a hacer mas ilusión encontrarlas, en vez de que aparezca ahí un numerito sin más!


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Es un fastidio, porque yo tengo muchas y todas mierdecillas, pero por otra parte así nos va a hacer mas ilusión encontrarlas, en vez de que aparezca ahí un numerito sin más!



A pasado algo interesante? Que es eso de las gemas?

Joder que se dejen de mierdas y pasen ya de fase me cago en too. Desde que llevan anunciando la puta fase los cabrones estos de verdad.

Que no me lo digan. QUE LO HAGAN


----------



## Kartal (1 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¡Vuelve la ilusión!
> Pero joder, si tengo 400 propiedades tengo que visitar cada una para ver si tengo gemas? No jodas..



Pues tiene pinta de que sí que habrá que pasearse a menudo por nuestras fincas, porque después de unos días parece que desaparecen si no las recoges.


----------



## Kartal (1 Jul 2021)

Un artículo de los cracks de e2.news sobre la filtración:

JEWELS on Phase 2 site!


----------



## Kartal (2 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues tiene pinta de que sí que habrá que pasearse a menudo por nuestras fincas, porque después de unos días parece que desaparecen si no las recoges.



@Jebediah

Buenas noticias, acaban de confirmar que no será necesario entrar una por una en todas tus propiedades para recolectar las jewels. Aparecerán en esta nueva sección que se acaba de implementar:

Resources tab

Hoy habrá un anuncio importante.


----------



## Jebediah (2 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> @Jebediah
> 
> Buenas noticias, acaban de confirmar que no será necesario entrar una por una en todas tus propiedades para recolectar las jewels. Aparecerán en esta nueva sección que se acaba de implementar:
> 
> ...



¡Bien! Estoy en un punto que me está haciendo ilusión que me haga ilusión que haya anuncios importantes al caer.


----------



## Kartal (2 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¡Bien! Estoy en un punto que me está haciendo ilusión que me haga ilusión que haya anuncios importantes al caer.



 

Pues ya somos 2. Ya era hora de que implementaran algo, estos 3 últimos meses han sido muy tediosos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (2 Jul 2021)

No puedo entrar en mis tiles, la casilla de los recursos ocupa todo y si intento minimizar me da eror.
Desde el pc lo mismo










Edito, ahora me deja verlas pero va fatal

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (2 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No puedo entrar en mis tiles, la casilla de los recursos ocupa todo y si intento minimizar me da eror.
> Desde el pc lo mismo
> 
> 
> ...



Será por los cambios, yo con edge lo veo todo igual.
Veo que nos han añadido lo de los recursos, ¿pero no iban a poner la nueva página entera? ¿Para que pierden el tiempo en eso?.
Han puesto favicon que antes no me salía.
¿Aún estamos sin anuncio?

EDIT: llego justo a tiempo, voy a verrrr
RE EDIT: Sólo veo bien una propiedad!


----------



## Kartal (3 Jul 2021)

Ya empiezan a aparecer las Joyas en la sección de Recursos. Yo he podido reclamar 9 por ahora.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (3 Jul 2021)

Yo solo una, cuantas tiles tienes?

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (3 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Yo solo una, cuantas tiles tienes?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



4.000 y pico.

Pues sí que se lo han currado, porque en la propiedad de Villa Burbuja que denominé "Abrevadero Municipal" me ha aparecido una joya que potencia la extracción de agua


----------



## pepita (3 Jul 2021)

Yo tengo éstas y 2500 tiles


----------



## Kartal (3 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo tengo éstas y 2500 tiles
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 702168



Pues has tenido bastante suerte por ahora, 1 joya cada 312 tiles. Aunque algunos están especulando en el Discord que el número de propiedades también puede ser decisivo en el algoritmo. Todavía es pronto, ya se irá viendo...


----------



## pepita (3 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues has tenido bastante suerte por ahora, 1 joya cada 312 tiles. Aunque algunos están especulando en el Discord que el número de propiedades también puede ser decisivo en el algoritmo. Todavía es pronto, ya se irá viendo...



Cómo que por ahora, la voy a seguir teniendo! jeje

A ver si averiguamos el por qué

213 propiedades, las porqueriosas intentaré venderlas cuando pueda


----------



## Kartal (3 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Cómo que por ahora, la voy a seguir teniendo! jeje



Esas ya no te las quitan, me refiero que a ver cómo van a seguir haciendo el reparto.


----------



## pepita (3 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Esas ya no te las quitan, me refiero que a ver cómo van a seguir haciendo el reparto.



Si, si, entendido, pero que me van a seguir cayendo de más!!! que tengo mis sospechas


----------



## Kartal (3 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Si, si, entendido, pero que me van a seguir cayendo de más!!! que tengo mis sospechas



Esa es una de las grandes dudas, con cuánta frecuencia se hará el reparto? a diario como el LIT?


----------



## pepita (3 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Esa es una de las grandes dudas, con cuánta frecuencia se hará el reparto? a diario como el LIT?



Yo creo que semanal, por lo de que caducan a los 7 días
Me voy a anotar en el nombre de las propiedades la piedra, a ver si así vamos viendo mejor en cuales aparecen,


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Jul 2021)

Me han caído dos, una para potenciar hierro, y otra para potenciar limo.


----------



## pepita (3 Jul 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Me han caído dos, una para potenciar hierro, y otra para potenciar limo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 702185




Pues a ver si no tardan siglos en que podamos venderlas o cambiarlas, de momento parece que vamos a jugar al travian, yo le cuidaba su travian a mi hijo cuando era peque y le conseguí muchas medallitas, jeje


----------



## pepita (3 Jul 2021)

Pues no tenía que ver con mis imaginaciones, dejo mi joyerío de hoy a ver si con el tiempo sacamos conclusiones, 2 propiedades de 1 solo tile




Ahora me voy al mapa a ver si puedo robarle algo a kartal, que sé donde las tiene


----------



## Kartal (3 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues no tenía que ver con mis imaginaciones, dejo mi joyerío de hoy a ver si con el tiempo sacamos conclusiones, 2 propiedades de 1 solo tile
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 702245
> 
> ...



Tengo 4 grises, te cambio una por un tupper de lentejas con extra de chorizo.


----------



## pepita (3 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Tengo 4 grises, te cambio una por un tupper de lentejas con extra de chorizo.



Hecho, no vale arrepentirse!


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Jul 2021)

Coño, tengo dos joyas.
¿Esto sirve para algo?


----------



## pepita (3 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Coño, tengo dos joyas.
> ¿Esto sirve para algo?



Sí, si te posicionas sobre ellas verás que ayudan a producir un 5% más de recursos. Al menos las mias


----------



## pepita (3 Jul 2021)

Que paliza me he dado a poner nombres diferentes a cada propiedad para saber exactaente cual es. Imagino que no servirá mas que para intentar sacar conclusiones, pero bueno, ya lo tengo hecho


----------



## pasabaporaqui (3 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues has tenido bastante suerte por ahora, 1 joya cada 312 tiles. Aunque algunos están especulando en el Discord que el número de propiedades también puede ser decisivo en el algoritmo. Todavía es pronto, ya se irá viendo...



Yo con 512 , 1 joya

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (3 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Sí, si te posicionas sobre ellas verás que ayudan a producir un 5% más de recursos. Al menos las mias



5% no, potencia el recurso en cuestión un 0,5%

En el caso de la joya negra actúa sobre 2 recursos: carbón y petróleo.


----------



## pepita (3 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> 5% no, potencia el recurso en cuestión un 0,5%
> 
> En el caso de la joya negra actúa sobre 2 recursos: carbón y petróleo.



Ay, perdón, ya me parecía una barbaridad
¿Tienes joyas negras?
Las mías potencian cosas que a mí me parece que no tengo

QUIERO LA NEGRA.
Quiero que se pueda robar

Pero sin usar la fuerza, eh? Al descuido


----------



## Kartal (3 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ay, perdón, ya me parecía una barbaridad
> ¿Tienes joyas negras?
> Las mías potencian cosas que a mí me parece que no tengo
> 
> ...



Sí, me ha aparecido en una propiedad en la Isla de Georgia del Sur.

Con las parcelas que tú tienes, seguramente cuando repartan los recursos te darás cuenta de que tienes prácticamente de todos los recursos que se implenten al principio. Y para entonces también tendrás más de una joya de cada color. Y si no, para eso estará el mercado.

Ahora en esta fase se trata de entrar como mínimo una vez por semana e ir acumulando joyas de todos los colores.


----------



## antoniussss (3 Jul 2021)

A mi me han venido 12


----------



## pasabaporaqui (3 Jul 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> A mi me han venido 12



Tienes que tener miles de tiles






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (3 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues has tenido bastante suerte por ahora, 1 joya cada 312 tiles. Aunque algunos están especulando en el Discord que el número de propiedades también puede ser decisivo en el algoritmo. Todavía es pronto, ya se irá viendo...



Es que hoy no doy una, se nota que he dormido poco, no tengo 2500 tiles, tengo 1973, que no sé si me convendría por lo poco que me falta llegar a 2.000.
Pero me ha salido aún mejor que tu cuenta, asi que mejor ¿no toco nada?

1973: 8 = 246 tiles


----------



## pepita (3 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Tienes que tener miles de tiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que aquí hay muchos terratenientes


----------



## antoniussss (3 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Tienes que tener miles de tiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4660


----------



## Visrul (3 Jul 2021)

¿Cómo se recolectan? ¿Hay que localizarlas y pulsar sobre ellas o simplemente entrando en el juego ya te las meten a tu reserva?


----------



## Jebediah (3 Jul 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> ¿Cómo se recolectan? ¿Hay que localizarlas y pulsar sobre ellas o simplemente entrando en el juego ya te las meten a tu reserva?



En tu perfil - Resources, ahí los podrás reclamar.


----------



## pepita (3 Jul 2021)

Un coreano ha comprado la Estutua de la Libertad por 65.000

Earth2 - Statue of Liberty trades for $65k (e2.news)

¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## Kartal (3 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En tu perfil - Resources, ahí los podrás reclamar.



Venga Ney, dinos cuántas joyas te han llegado


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Jul 2021)

¿A alguien más le pasa que intenta entrar en alguna propiedad y le manda a otra esquina del mapa?


----------



## Kartal (3 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿A alguien más le pasa que intenta entrar en alguna propiedad y le manda a otra esquina del mapa?



Sí, es uno de los muchos bugs que han surgido desde ayer. Poco a poco los están arreglando, o eso dicen.


----------



## Jebediah (3 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Venga Ney, dinos cuántas joyas te han llegado



35 me han caído. 1 cada casi 1.000 tiles o 1 cada 6 propiedades (tengo pocas propiedades respecto a las tiles).


----------



## Kartal (4 Jul 2021)

Pues hoy han caído 8 más


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 Jul 2021)

A mi 2

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Jul 2021)

He recibido 5. Alguna en VB.


----------



## Jebediah (4 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues hoy han caído 8 más



Ayer 35 y hoy 32. Hay gente que hoy le han caído la mitad que ayer... a saber cómo va el tema.


----------



## Kartal (4 Jul 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> He recibido 5. Alguna en VB.
> Ver archivo adjunto 703000



Ok, entonces parece confirmarse que los tipos de joyas son totalmente aleatorios y no guardan relación con el recurso que aparecerá en el terreno en cuestión.

De todas formas dijeron que actualizarían las FAQ con información sobre las joyas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Jul 2021)

Vuelvo a subir (otra vez) una cancioncica (dedicada a *los hermanos en Cristo*), que ya había subido previamente, pero con nueva sección de violines, ya que la anterior no terminaba de sonar bien. Como ya he comentado en algún hilo me está costando mucho hacer violines que suenen razonablemente reales, y no digitales.
Es un instrumento con una sonoridad muy particular.
Ya puestos he aprovechado para añadirle algo de percusión a la parte cantada, por darle un toque menos sinfónico y menos solemne.

Cancioncica dedicada a *los hermanos en Cristo* .

A aquellos que se molesten en oir mi murga, y que tengan un poquitín de oido, les agradezco si me responden a esta cuestión: los violines suenan

A. reales, parecen como tocados por una orquesta real
B. irreales/fríos/deplástico/digitales
C. Algo intermedio entre A y B.
D. otra opción diferente a las anteriores.


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Jul 2021)

La gente de Dorkslayers está intentando extrapolar el algoritmo del reparto, por si os interesa:

_To help find out more about jewel please help me to complete below survet, result will be shared Please kindly fill up this survey DORKSLAYER SURVEY FOR JEWEL 

For survey result please click here _
_https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/18FBehiNzfVY3TYVPeD7WBrHHmdal967Gi9RdjQAVpkA/edit?usp=sha_


Y los de la web E2 Update, también están con algo similar:



Añado otro proyecto para comprender el reparto de las alhajas:

Earth2Biomes


----------



## hornblower (4 Jul 2021)

Tranquilos, que Shane dijo que a los que no pudimos comprar Dubai seríamos recompensados!

Os cuento mi caso:
901 tiles en 50 propiedades y sólo me han dado una joya de las marrones. Me río por no llorar. 

Otra cosa: ¿se os arreglado los bugs? a mí me sigue llevando a otra parte del mapa cuando me meto a ver los detalles de una propiedad del profile


----------



## pepita (4 Jul 2021)

Ese bug sigue y alguno más, están arreglándolo, se supone.
Yo hoy sólo he recibido 3 joyas.


----------



## hornblower (4 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ese bug sigue y alguno más, están arreglándolo, se supone.
> Yo hoy sólo he recibido 3 joyas.



En total 1, hoy 0


----------



## pepita (4 Jul 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> En total 1, hoy 0



No te preocupes mucho, seguro que a larga se irá compensando, de todas formas si son diarias no sé si valdrán mucho

Yo un día 8 y otro 3. Parece mucha variación, así que aún nos queda por ver a largo plazo


----------



## Srlobo23 (5 Jul 2021)

Pues yo no había entrado desde hace unas semanas y me he encontrado con 6 gemas, 1 azul, 1 negra, 1 gris y 3 amarillas. Tengo unas 950 tiles.

Iré entrando a menudo, pero por ahora seguiré sin comprar tierras.


----------



## GeniusForce (5 Jul 2021)

Buenas, añado que acabo de entrar despues de dos meses sin hacerlo y me encuentro con 3 joyas sobre 555 tiles que tengo.
Tambien sufro el bug de la desorientacion de parcelas, te lleva a donde le da la gana. ¡esto es un caos!


----------



## Kartal (5 Jul 2021)

Sábado 9
Domingo 8
Lunes 13


----------



## Silverado72 (5 Jul 2021)

Una gema de caliza, en isla Ponape del Pacífico.

Sigue el problema con el mapa de las propiedades.


----------



## Carlos1 (5 Jul 2021)

¿Hay que darle un click a cada tile una por una para saber si tienes premio?


----------



## Silverado72 (5 Jul 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Hay que darle un click a cada tile una por una para saber si tienes premio?



Con entrar en Recursos ( resources ) y pinchar en el anuncio basta. Aunque seria mas divertido como tú dices.


----------



## Carlos1 (5 Jul 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Con entrar en Recursos ( resources ) y pinchar en el anuncio basta. Aunque seria mas divertido como tú dices.




Justamente era eso lo que no iba a hacer ni de coña, darle click a cada tile, jajaja, estoy muy mayor para esas cosas.

Le acabo de dar a reclamar recursos y me han aparecido 8 pedruzcos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (5 Jul 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Con entrar en Recursos ( resources ) y pinchar en el anuncio basta. Aunque seria mas divertido como tú dices.



Se quejaron las ballenas y jodieron el juego.
Al principio iba a ser asi
Podrian haber dado trabajo a jornaleros de las tiles , mexillon estara bien jodido

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le Fanu (5 Jul 2021)

Se están montando películas con lo de E-ther y una posible integración con Ethereum. Dejo un breve análisis.

Is an ERC20 Token Coming to Earth2!?


----------



## pepita (6 Jul 2021)

Tiene que estar Shane que trina, seguro que pensaba pasarse pòr discord el día de las joyas 

Llevo 18 en 4 días, las dejaré en el testamento para que mis nietos puedan venderlas cuando abra el mercado y que vengan aquí a preguntar a ver qué tienen que hacer, que puede que haya algún nieto vuestro comentando


----------



## mulleixion (7 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Se están montando películas con lo de E-ther y una posible integración con Ethereum. Dejo un breve análisis.
> 
> Is an ERC20 Token Coming to Earth2!?




Se lo montan los 4 de siempre que tienen poca idea y leen E-THER y salen los monos con pandereta en la cabeza.

No habrá ninguna integración directa con Ethereum básicamente porque Earth 2 busca eficiencia , transacción rápida y un token con mayor capacidad de crecimiento desde bajas cotas..

Además de esto buscarán su propia integración en el universo NFT y Opensea ya te digo yo que no. No me hace falta ni leer el artículo.


Cuando se especuló con Gochain fue porque hubo un interesado de parte de Gochain y no al revés.

Y pensando en beneficios nuevamente , antes crean su token propio bajo su propia red.

Por qué ? Porque tienen un equipo contratado dedicado a ello y querrán tener incluso sus participaciones privadas o reservadas para empresas incluso.


----------



## Kartal (7 Jul 2021)

¿Cuántas jewels os han llegado hoy? A mí hoy poquitas...

9-8-13-8-3


----------



## hornblower (7 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Earth 2 busca eficiencia , transacción rápida y un token con mayor capacidad de crecimiento desde bajas cotas..



Qué chistoso


----------



## mulleixion (7 Jul 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Qué chistoso



Tan chistoso como que no tardaremos muchos años en dar conferencias por las distintas universidades de España Ferrán y yo. 

Como acostumbrais , mil pasos por detrás y sin juntar una neurona


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Tan chistoso como que no tardaremos muchos años en dar conferencias por las distintas universidades de España Ferrán y yo.
> 
> Como acostumbrais , mil pasos por detrás y sin juntar una neurona



Cómo se nota que no has ido a la Universidad, ciruelo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Tiene que estar Shane que trina, seguro que pensaba pasarse pòr discord el día de las joyas
> 
> Llevo 18 en 4 días, las dejaré en el testamento para que mis nietos puedan venderlas cuando abra el mercado y que vengan aquí a preguntar a ver qué tienen que hacer, que puede que haya algún nieto vuestro comentando



Las joyas de la abuela jajaja jajaja 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (7 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Tan chistoso como que no tardaremos muchos años en dar conferencias por las distintas universidades de España Ferrán y yo.
> 
> Como acostumbrais , mil pasos por detrás y sin juntar una neurona


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Cuántas jewels os han llegado hoy? A mí hoy poquitas...
> 
> 9-8-13-8-3



A mi 1, pero cada dia es una o 2, con 500 tiles me han caido 7 hasta ahora.
Todas en clase 2 y 3, y en propiedades pequeñas, en clase 1 , 0

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Jul 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Qué chistoso



No citeis al subnormal por favor.
La mayoría no queremos ni verlo en pintura 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (7 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No citeis al subnormal por favor.
> La mayoría no queremos ni verlo en pintura
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



¿Habéis notado vosotros también que el mercado se ha animado desde este fin de semana? Yo estoy vendiendo propiedades que tenía en venta desde hace semanas e incluso meses a tocateja, sin pujar ni nada, y ya no solamente a coreanos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Habéis notado vosotros también que el mercado se ha animado desde este fin de semana? Yo estoy vendiendo propiedades que tenía en venta desde hace semanas e incluso meses a tocateja, sin pujar ni nada, y ya no solamente a coreanos.



Yo es que no vendo , pero me alegro un montón. 
Y eso a pesar de que no va el mapa

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos1 (7 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Cuando se especuló con Gochain fue porque hubo un interesado de parte de Gochain y no al revés.
> 
> Y pensando en beneficios nuevamente , antes crean su token propio bajo su propia red.
> 
> Por qué ? Porque tienen un equipo contratado dedicado a ello y querrán tener incluso sus participaciones privadas o reservadas para empresas incluso.




Si mal no recuerdo "recomendabas" encarecidamente comprar GOCHAIN hace no mucho tiempo por su supuesta relación con Earth2, y mira donde está ahora Gochain, viene mojoneando hace rato.


Por cierto, ETH es un gigante, ya le gustaría a Earth2 tener el 0.1% de estructura de ETH.


----------



## Kartal (7 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Os voy a dar otro consejo y luego lo cogéis o no . Los negacionistas si queréis seguir siendo pobres pues allá vosotros.
> 
> 
> Tenéis cuenta en Binance ? Genial. Comprad GOCHAIN como si no hubiese un mañana.
> ...





@Carlos1 Buena memoria la tuya. Una más del emprendedor motivao.


----------



## Kartal (7 Jul 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo "recomendabas" encarecidamente comprar GOCHAIN hace no mucho tiempo por su supuesta relación con Earth2, y mira donde está ahora Gochain, viene mojoneando hace rato.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, ETH es un gigante, ya le gustaría a Earth2 tener el 0.1% de estructura de ETH.



Lo acabo de mirar por curiosidad.

El día que hizo esa recomendación tan efusiva que he citado Gochain estaba a 0,060. Hoy está a 0,018.

Espero que ningún burbujo le hiciese caso. Tiene pinta de ser de los que se quedó pillado en Gowex...


----------



## mulleixion (7 Jul 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo "recomendabas" encarecidamente comprar GOCHAIN hace no mucho tiempo por su supuesta relación con Earth2, y mira donde está ahora Gochain, viene mojoneando hace rato.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, ETH es un gigante, ya le gustaría a Earth2 tener el 0.1% de estructura de ETH.





Bien Carlos. Yo te lo explico. Despacio. Para que lo entiendas. 

Cuando dije comprad Gochain es porque yo tengo relación con TheRealJoker y fui si no el primero uno de los primeros en saber que lo estaban negociando. 

3 semanas después Earth 2 ( Shane ) en este caso , decidió no seguir en esa negociación y dejar de interesarse. 

@Kartal de verdad. Das pena. Eres como Bildu, siempre intentando recoger las nueces que dejan los demás. Te las das de flipper de propiedades pero es que no llegas , ni llegarás. 






Earth 2







app.earth2.io





Toma. Así vas aprendiendo. Un regalito de uno de mis equipos por mi buen trabajo. 

Que pasa con Villa Burbuja ? Veo que sigue siendo un poco basura... Bueno, un poco por decir algo . Ni con la mano de otro. Ahí sí que os habéis dejado bien vuestro dinero . 

Disfrutad del lastre y recordad : Siesta , Fiesta , Iniesta y la que te va a dar esta


----------



## mulleixion (7 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Lo acabo de mirar por curiosidad.
> 
> El día que hizo esa recomendación tan efusiva que he citado Gochain estaba a 0,060. Hoy está a 0,018.
> 
> Espero que ningún burbujo le hiciese caso. Tiene pinta de ser de los que se quedó pillado en Gowex...




Lo acabas de mirar cómo miras todo a toro pasado. Te aburres tanto en casa que siempre estás buscando algo para hacerte notar. 

Lo que no te das cuenta es que aunque aquí alguien te conozca en Earth 2 eres invisible. 

Toma asiento y aprende.


----------



## mulleixion (7 Jul 2021)

Por cierto cuando yo decía comprad Gochain , lo decía bien . @Kartal se nota que además de inepto no sabes nada del mundo de los criptoactivos.


Sabes cuál es la red chain en la que opera Ecomi/OMI ?

Venga investigalo perrito de trufa. Ahí te dejo el beneficio desde que yo compré.


----------



## Kartal (7 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Lo acabas de mirar cómo miras todo a toro pasado.



Y a toro pasado podemos decir que tu consejo de inversión era una boñiga. Si asumes el error quedas mejor y ganas credibilidad. 

Venga, aprendiz de Warren Buffet, estamos esperando tu próxima recomendación de inversión. A ver qué nos traes esta vez: otra churricripto, un chicharrito del mercado continuo, otra megacity en un descampado macedonio...


----------



## pepita (7 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Cuántas jewels os han llegado hoy? A mí hoy poquitas...
> 
> 9-8-13-8-3



A mí hoy 8, pero un día sólo 1, en total tengo 26




Kartal dijo:


> ¿Habéis notado vosotros también que el mercado se ha animado desde este fin de semana? Yo estoy vendiendo propiedades que tenía en venta desde hace semanas e incluso meses a tocateja, sin pujar ni nada, y ya no solamente a coreanos.



Sí, yo he vendido la friolera de------------- 0.50 € , pero bueno estaba ahí hace siglos y se ha vendido ahora jajaja

El ignore es vuestro amigo.


----------



## pepita (7 Jul 2021)

Joer que cuando empezais así me entra curiosidad, pero como lo mire me entra una mala leche, y no quiero!


----------



## mulleixion (7 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Y a toro pasado podemos decir que tu consejo de inversión era una boñiga. Si asumes el error quedas mejor y ganas credibilidad.
> 
> Venga, aprendiz de Warren Buffet, estamos esperando tu próxima recomendación de inversión. A ver qué nos traes esta vez: otra churricripto, un chicharrito del mercado continuo, otra megacity en un descampado macedonio...




Pero escucha... Tú traes algo que sea conocido en todo Earth 2 ? Porque lo único que veo en un descampado es Villa Burbuja la verdad XD 

Venga no te preocupes tontito que dentro de poco caen los coreanos en el país ( que no en Villa Burbuja ) por supuesto , a hacerse otra megaciudad. A ver si así colateralmente , lo que tienes empieza a valer algo


----------



## Kartal (7 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Joer que cuando empezais así me entra curiosidad, pero como lo mire me entra una mala leche, y no quiero!



Si relativizas y te lo tomas con sentido del humor hasta te echas unas buenas risas.


----------



## pepita (7 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Si relativizas y te lo tomas con sentido del humor hasta te echas unas buenas risas.



No, imposible, no puedo con él, sé que si lo leo acabo de mala leche porque me dan ganas de decirle lo que se merece y no quiero


----------



## Kartal (7 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pero escucha... Tú traes algo que sea conocido en todo Earth 2 ? Porque lo único que veo en un descampado es Villa Burbuja la verdad XD
> 
> Venga no te preocupes tontito que dentro de poco caen los coreanos en el país ( que no en Villa Burbuja ) por supuesto , a hacerse otra megaciudad. A ver si así colateralmente , lo que tienes empieza a valer algo




Go go Gowex!!! 

Go go Gochain!!! 

Go go a tu casa, Gertru.


----------



## mulleixion (7 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Go go Gowex!!!
> 
> Go go Gochain!!!
> 
> Go go a tu casa, Gertru.



Jajajajajaja tío das pena en serio. Retírate . Me recuerdas a Errejon , la verdad


----------



## pepita (7 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Go go Gowex!!!
> 
> Go go Gochain!!!
> 
> Go go a tu casa, Gertru.



Se te ha olvidado decirle que vaya a la "Rueda de prensa" inminente de la presentación de una de las mas importantes empresas cafeteras del mundo.
¿O no era inminente y era shoon?

-------------------

Cuando salga un pais nuevo ya os digo yo lo que teneis que hacer. Esperais todos a que yo compre primero, y cuando haya acabado de comprar, vengo, os digo donde y comprais vosotros a 10 veces más, alrededor mío.

Venga por favor, no sigais leyendo!


----------



## antoniussss (7 Jul 2021)

No me digas que también el mejillón es trader de shitcoins?

El día que descubra que es un short y gamma squeeze se enterará de que es perder el 99% de la inversión por muy barato y muy in the dip que haya comprado.


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado decirle que vaya a la "Rueda de prensa" inminente de la presentación de una de las mas importantes empresas cafeteras del mundo.
> ¿O no era inminente y era shoon?
> 
> -------------------
> ...




Jajajajaja

Buena memoria la tuya también, Señorita Pepis. 

La verdad es que nos ha dado momentos interesantes el Professional Negotiator. Los de Pantomima Full podrían sacar de aquí material para unos cuantos vídeos...


----------



## pepita (8 Jul 2021)

Tengo 32 joyas ya. Aún no se ve el patrón, pero en mi caso gana la Clase 1 por goleada, y tras ellas un Sheraton en Cascais que lo fui comprando a base de tiles sueltas y ese lleva ya 5. Un mistero porque es donde más me va dando, he comprado en otros sitios así y no recibo mas que una como mucho.
Parece que tiene que ver mas con número de propiedades que con número de tiles, como digo en mi caso. Y parece que según el día va por zonas terrestres. La cantidad se va compensando unos días con otros.


----------



## Carlos1 (8 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Bien Carlos. Yo te lo explico. Despacio. Para que lo entiendas.
> 
> Cuando dije comprad Gochain es porque yo tengo relación con TheRealJoker y fui si no el primero uno de los primeros en saber que lo estaban negociando.
> 
> 3 semanas después Earth 2 ( Shane ) en este caso , decidió no seguir en esa negociación y dejar de interesarse.



¿Qué tiene que ver tu relación con el joker, superman, batman, etc? Lo que no puedes hacer jamás en la vida es recomendar al 100% la compra de ningún activo, cripto, etc, por una simple razón; cualquier chavalín aún más joven que tú, y que esta comenzando en el mundo de las criptos te hace caso y los pocos o muchos ahorros que tiene los mete en esa famosa Gochain y al poco tiempo ve como se le hunde el valor hasta el guano más absoluto. Tú ni lo vas a indemnizar, ni compensar ni nada parecido. Hay que tener más cerebro para según que cosas. 

Lo de Earth2 y recomendar compras tiles en no se que lugares según no se cosas casi que da igual, la gente le mete 4 perras a este monopoly gigante y poco más, pero con lo otro no.

Se que eres joven y vas con la adrenalina siempre a tope, pero nunca es tarde para repensar las cosas.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (8 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Tengo 32 joyas ya. Aún no se ve el patrón, pero en mi caso gana la Clase 1 por goleada, y tras ellas un Sheraton en Cascais que lo fui comprando a base de tiles sueltas y ese lleva ya 5. Un mistero porque es donde más me va dando, he comprado en otros sitios así y no recibo mas que una como mucho.
> Parece que tiene que ver mas con número de propiedades que con número de tiles, como digo en mi caso. Y parece que según el día va por zonas terrestres. La cantidad se va compensando unos días con otros.



Pues a mi en clse 1 aun no me ha caido ninguna y tengo 100 ties en 4 propiedades, no obedece a mingun patron en mi caso.
Me han dado 2 joyas en 2 tiles suetas de soria, clase 3

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (8 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Pues a mi en clse 1 aun no me ha caido ninguna y tengo 100 ties en 4 propiedades, no obedece a mingun patron en mi caso.
> Me han dado 2 joyas en 2 tiles suetas de soria, clase 3
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



en Soria? Lástima que esté caro, si no me iría de vecina tuya


----------



## pepita (8 Jul 2021)

Lo que no entiendo es con todos los secarrales desérticos que tengo, que no me den para potenciar la arena, 0.
Pretenderán hacerme comprar, y yo soy muy rácana


----------



## pasabaporaqui (8 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es con todos los secarrales desérticos que tengo, que no me den para potenciar la arena, 0.
> Pretenderán hacerme comprar, y yo soy muy rácana



Esque tampoco guarda relacion con los recursos de la propiedad, mira , me dan uno de arena en una mina de uranio





Y otro de oro en otra tile de la misma mina , son distintas propiedades, 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silverado72 (8 Jul 2021)

A mi me han dado madera en VB...aunque también oro, hierro, caliza y carbón/petroleo, que ya tienen más sentido. Supongo que influira que tengo bastantes propiedades en VB.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene que ver tu relación con el joker, superman, batman, etc? Lo que no puedes hacer jamás en la vida es recomendar al 100% la compra de ningún activo, cripto, etc, por una simple razón; cualquier chavalín aún más joven que tú, y que esta comenzando en el mundo de las criptos te hace caso y los pocos o muchos ahorros que tiene los mete en esa famosa Gochain y al poco tiempo ve como se le hunde el valor hasta el guano más absoluto. Tú ni lo vas a indemnizar, ni compensar ni nada parecido. Hay que tener más cerebro para según que cosas.
> 
> Lo de Earth2 y recomendar compras tiles en no se que lugares según no se cosas casi que da igual, la gente le mete 4 perras a este monopoly gigante y poco más, pero con lo otro no.
> 
> Se que eres joven y vas con la adrenalina siempre a tope, pero nunca es tarde para repensar las cosas.




Sigo trabajando en Earth 2 , sigo ganando dinero, y la gente que está a mi lado también. Eso es todo lo que se y sabemos los demás. 

Volviendo a las criptos , una recomendación no es una obligación de compra. DYOR , esa es mi recomendación.

Ayer regalito de los compañeros de State 1 de 1200 $ y así seguimos. 

Ahora hemos abierto Earth 2 Services para dar soporte a los usuarios existentes y a los nuevos y ahí tenemos ya a Nathaniel apoyando el servidor. 

El que no gana dinero es porque no quiere . Desde luego mascado no lo voy a dar nadie y menos a este foro y a los que siguen a los que menos saben cómo borregos. 

Seguid haciendo muros invisibles al mar , comprando carreteras y montando peajes imaginarios. 


Así os va a ir genial. Cuando me vaya mal a mi os invito a que me lo echéis en cara que es que soy malísimo. 

Mientras tanto , en lo que a Earth 2 respecta , si, se hacer las cosas mucho mejor que cualquiera , al menos de los que estáis aquí, eso por descontado.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Ah por cierto para el que quiera ganar buena pasta , estamos buscando programadores de android . 

Saludos


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Cuando me vaya mal a mi os invito a que me lo echéis en cara que es que soy malísimo.



Gracias por la invitación. Te tomo la palabra. Creo que te va muy mal en la vida.
Te echo en cara que eres malísimo.

Bueno, malísimo tampoco, pues hasta para ser malo hay que tener aptitudes.
Dejémoslo en feísimo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Jul 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Se que eres joven y vas con la adrenalina siempre a tope, pero nunca es tarde para repensar las cosas.



No es joven. Es un adulto infantilizado, que no es lo mismo.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Gracias por la invitación. Te tomo la palabra. Creo que te va muy mal en la vida.
> Te echo en cara que eres malísimo.
> 
> Bueno, malísimo tampoco, pues hasta para ser malo hay que tener aptitudes.
> Dejémoslo en feísimo.



Sientate Pedobear. Sigue con tus canciones que nadie escucha. Y cuidado con la policía. Tienes todos los rasgos del típico viejo verde que le gustan los niños.

Salu2


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Sientate Pedobear. Sigue con tus canciones que nadie escucha. Y cuidado con la policía. Tienes todos los rasgos del típico viejo verde que le gustan los niños.
> 
> Salu2



Ya.... pero es que no eres mi tipo.


----------



## Carlos1 (8 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Sigo trabajando en Earth 2 , sigo ganando dinero, y la gente que está a mi lado también. Eso es todo lo que se y sabemos los demás.
> 
> Volviendo a las criptos , una recomendación no es una obligación de compra. DYOR , esa es mi recomendación.
> 
> ...




¿Pero a qué viene eso de decir lo que ganas o dejas de ganar, o lo que te dan o te dejan de dar? No lo entiendo.

Creo que a veces te confundes de sub-foro, sino no me lo explico.


----------



## pepita (8 Jul 2021)

Que no nos interesan tus delirios de grandeza. Prueba a dar conferencias en educación infantil, ahí vas a disfrutar mas que aquí, pueden flipar cuando vean tu portfolio.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Pero a qué viene eso de decir lo que ganas o dejas de ganar, o lo que te dan o te dejan de dar? No lo entiendo.
> 
> Creo que a veces te confundes de sub-foro, sino no me lo explico.




Que va amigo. No me equivoco para nada . Te resumo los FACTS actuales :

Earth 2 a pesar de que en el futuro pueda ser un universo paralelo en forma de distintas realidades ( VR-AR-XR ) e incluso un videojuego MMO, a día de hoy no deja de ser una plataforma especulativa de inversión.

Bien. Sabiendo esto y yendo a lo único que podemos hacer que es invertir y ganar/perder dinero , la realidad es que os saco la delantera a cualquiera de los de este foro en inversión/ganancia al mismo tiempo que en los lugares de inversión , porque independientemente de que las megaciudades sean algo especulativo , también tengo mejores posicionamientos que cualquiera en términos de AR.

Es decir , mis pautas funcionan. Las vuestras no. Pero es que no solo lo digo yo, lo dicen los hechos y hasta los propios desarrolladores de Earth 2.

Cuando tú me dices que no puedo recomendar blablabla... Mira , puedo recomendar lo que me dé la gana , porque a dia de hoy son mucho más acertadas mis recomendaciones que las de cualquiera de los de este foro de ignorantes.

Yo gano dinero e incluso lo gano con una inversión más baja pero mucho más pensada que algunos de los que están aquí.


Me puedes decir lo que quieras , tú , el pelota de @Kartal y su media neurona , Pedobear o los 4 desorientados restantes.

La verdad es que estáis muy bien en Villaburbuja. Es un buen nombre , para una burbuja en la que sólo estáis vosotros y mientras estáis en ella las oportunidades siguen viniendo y vosotros os enteráis días o incluso semanas después.

@Kartal os trae los copia/pega del Discord general. Tiene complejo porque quitando este foro no trasciende a ningun lugar , ni siquiera en Earth 2.


Es triste veros una y otra vez en búcle, pero los españoles que saben invertir están conmigo . Echadle un vistazo al top 10 Ranking , no solo en número de tiles adquiridas si no en su localización.


Carlos , sí, tengo mucha adrenalina pero también me se mover mucho y por donde quiero hacerlo. Y lo sé hacer muy bien. Mejor adrenalina que pasividad e ignorancia que muchos mostráis .

Seguid pegandoos cabezazos intentando desacreditarme que mientras unos ladran otros cabalgamos.


----------



## pepita (8 Jul 2021)

Que no nos interesan tus delirios de grandeza. Prueba a dar conferencias en educación infantil, ahí vas a disfrutar mas que aquí, pueden flipar cuando vean tu portfolio. 

Abrete un hilo para tus fantasmadas y déjanos en paz


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Que no nos interesan tus delirios de grandeza. Prueba a dar conferencias en educación infantil, ahí vas a disfrutar mas que aquí, pueden flipar cuando vean tu portfolio.
> 
> Abrete un hilo para tus fantasmadas y déjanos en paz



Lo cierto es que es bastante patético. La mitad de los que participan en el hilo lo tienen en el ignore y la otra mitad se ríe de sus comentarios de cuñao.

En el Discord se comporta de forma similar, llamando comedoritos a la gente, haciendo bullying a los que no le siguen el rollo y los moderadores llamándole la atención una y otra vez.

Eso sí, el día que vaya por las universidades dando conferencias ahí estaremos en primera fila para echarnos unas risas...


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Lo cierto es que es bastante patético. La mitad de los que participan en el hilo lo tienen en el ignore y la otra mitad se ríe de sus comentarios de cuñao.
> 
> En el Discord se comporta de forma similar, llamando comedoritos a la gente, haciendo bullying a los que no le siguen el rollo y los moderadores llamándole la atención una y otra vez.
> 
> Eso sí, el día que vaya por las universidades dando conferencias ahí estaremos en primera fila para echarnos unas risas...




Jajajajajaja pero que dices de bullyng amigo... Si eras tú el que me amenazó con pegarme. TONTO. Que no te avisa ni la neurona que tienes de lo TONTO que eres... 

"Los moderadores llamándole la atención una y otra vez" , pero tonto... Que día te darás cuenta que la mitad de los moderadores o más están en mis servidores , sin contar con los desarrolladores y en concreto con uno de ellos... Sigues sin enterarte de nada y creo que es lo que más te molesta. 


No te preocupes. Que estás invitado a esa primera fila. Eres como el tonto que se ríe del que hace dinero , pero no te das cuenta que el que hace el dinero se está riendo de ti. ¿ La diferencia ? Tu no haces nada


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

Debes estar muy necesitado de atención para seguir viniendo por aquí a pesar de que no te traga nadie, John.

Por cierto, todavía no nos has explicado si de la planta de VW te echaron o te fuiste tú? Espero que no te fueras para abrirte tu canal de Youtube...


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Es que además... Vienes aquí y dices que estás "flipeando" propiedades... Jajajaja . Eres flipper de profesion


Kartal dijo:


> Debes estar muy necesitado de atención para seguir viniendo por aquí a pesar de que no te traga nadie, John.
> 
> Por cierto, todavía no nos has explicado si de la planta de VW te echaron o te fuiste tú? Espero que no te fueras para abrirte tu canal de Youtube...



Jajajajajajajaja TONTO...ya acudes a la realidad para volver a llorar ? Poco queda para un... Donde vives que te reviento ... Un Shoon para ti . Ahora el foro es tuyo @Kartal vengo para reírme..como lo haces tú desde la primera fila en la universidad. Adivina desde donde me río yo. 

Mira te dejo la fecha desde la que vivo "sin trabajar" con Earth 2 y no solo gracias a ello : 23 de Diciembre


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

Por eso, ya que te gusta hablar tanto de ti podrías contarnos algo interesante y decirnos qué pasó para dejar ese curro en VW y ponerte a recomendar criptos que se hunden nada más abres la boca. Si fue por un ERE o algo así tampoco tienes que avergonzarte, le puede pasar a cualquiera.


----------



## antoniussss (8 Jul 2021)

que dice el mejillon, es que le tengo en ignorado.

Le puedo recomendar un par de buenos chiringuitos financieros en Madrid, pero de los buenos, de la vieja escuela de Dracons partners y el de la torre Picasso que estaba encima de Deloitte.

ahi puedes sacar buenas pelas haciendo comprar chicharros a gente con pelas ludopata.


----------



## pepita (8 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Por eso, ya que te gusta hablar tanto de ti podrías contarnos algo interesante y decirnos qué pasó para dejar ese curro en VW y ponerte a recomendar criptos que se hunden nada más abres la boca. Si fue por un ERE o algo así tampoco tienes que avergonzarte, le puede pasar a cualquiera.



Pero en un hilo propio, por favor "Las fascinantes aventuras épicas del mejillón, historias para niños" o mejor "Cómo conseguí ser el mas guapo, el mas listo y con el mejor portfolio"


----------



## antoniussss (8 Jul 2021)

¿Tienes shiba inus de esos mejillon?


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> que dice el mejillon, es que le tengo en ignorado.



Nada interesante, no te pierdes mucho.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Jul 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> que dice el mejillon, es que le tengo en ignorado.
> 
> Le puedo recomendar un par de buenos chiringuitos financieros en Madrid, pero de los buenos, de la vieja escuela de Dracons partners y el de la torre Picasso que estaba encima de Deloitte.
> 
> ahi puedes sacar buenas pelas haciendo comprar chicharros a gente con pelas ludopata.



Me hacéis reir. El pobre se ha quedado con todos los motes que le he puesto.
Mr Mussel, le juro que fue sin querer. Usted disculpe.


----------



## antoniussss (8 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Nada interesante, no te pierdes mucho.



Ah bueno, es que como es tan profesional de venir a este hilo, a poner y anunciar su video de youtube, llamándonos prácticamente retrasados a los de villaburbuja.... un marketing y un buen hacer que ni Coca Cola


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pero en un hilo propio, por favor "Las fascinantes aventuras épicas del mejillón, historias para niños" o mejor "Cómo conseguí ser el mas guapo, el mas listo y con el mejor portfolio"



En marzo del año pasado abrió un hilo propio en Burbuja, que pego a continuación, pero nadie le contestó. Igual lo de insultar a los foreros viene porque le quedó trauma de eso.

*
Buenas noches a todos. Este próximo día 26 de Marzo mi lugar de trabajo ha decidido no renovar mi contrato de 6 meses alegando que "sobra gente".

Normalmente esta empresa ( farmacéutica ) suele tener a todo el personal 1 año.

¿ Si posterior a mí no renovación cogen a otra persona para suplirme a mí , sería esto legal ?

En plena crisis del Coronavirus no se si es una excusa por el mismo ya que además de mi entraron otros 2 compañeros a los cuales si que les extienden el contrato durante 2 meses . Es decir, por lo visto sobra gente ya que no quieren que trabajen dos personas en un mismo puesto de producción . Sin embargo, esta excusa sirve conmigo ya que mis otros dos compañeros renuevan y si que están dos por puesto.

Cómo preguntaba anteriormente , si me suplen a mí por otro habiéndome alegado ( tengo capturas de conversación con mis encargados ) que trabajo bien y que no hay ningún motivo concreto salvo que "estan demasiados" ¿ Es reclamable?

Un conocido me ha dicho que sería ilegal , que me deberían readmitir , indemnizar y además hacerme fijo.


Un saludo y muchas gracias a quien se moleste en leerme.*


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> En marzo del año pasado abrió un hilo propio en Burbuja, que pego a continuación, pero nadie le contestó. Igual lo de insultar a los foreros viene porque le quedó trauma de eso.
> 
> 
> *Buenas noches a todos. Este próximo día 26 de Marzo mi lugar de trabajo ha decidido no renovar mi contrato de 6 meses alegando que "sobra gente".
> ...



Sabes lo que ocurrió después de eso? Que contacté con LAB y efectivamente mi colega tenía razón y me tuvieron que hacer otros 6 meses. Pero gracias!


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Ahora Pasemos a @Kartal que te lo has ganado perro trufero...


----------



## pepita (8 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> En marzo del año pasado abrió un hilo propio en Burbuja pero nadie le contestó.



Vas a tener que darle la razón a Don Quijote , ¿ves como sí eran importantes los thanks?


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Estas son de mis favoritas... De cuando Kenan el Kartal me comía la polla como buen espía...


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

También me comía la polla en estas por lo que hasta ahora todo correcto . Con calma


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

*Esta es su mejor mamada. Sin duda. Cuando me amenazó con revelar mis datos personales y se cagó en los pantalones. Estaba buscando ya el puesto de la ONCE *


----------



## pepita (8 Jul 2021)

No os metais en cosas personales, os lo digo por vuestro bien, bastante tenemos con el comportamiento foril, como para subir peldaños


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Pero no te preocupes @Don_Quijote que a ti también te dedicaba algunas de sus frases. Esta no es la única , pero si la única con la que te deleitaré hoy.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

@Kartal es un chaquetero , solo que él se arrima al falo que más asoma. 

No pasa nada Kartal o Kenan o Conan . No ves que yo también se que los de Zigurat andan por aquí... Son perrillos truferos por eso les he soltado algunas de tus trufas. Así ven que de águila tienes poco pero de rapaz un rato.


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Sabes lo que ocurrió después de eso? Que contacté con LAB y efectivamente mi colega tenía razón y me tuvieron que hacer otros 6 meses. Pero gracias!



Me alegro, al menos pudiste cotizar 6 meses más. Solo espero que no metieses todo el finiquito en Gochain 

Por cierto, esto cómo quedó al final? Conseguiste desmayarte o sigues intentándolo?


*¿ Os habéis hecho tantas pero tantas pajas en un día que llegáis a ver borroso y os mareais del gasto calórico y de la bajada de azúcar en sangre considerando así que tenéis un pico insulinico inverso ?*

Pajas para lograr un desmayo aparente


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Por cierto @Kartal donde prefieres que te den ? En la barbilla ? En la frente ? De canto ? Con arcada... ? 

Lo digo porque eres un poco la ramera de ambos lados.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Me alegro, al menos pudiste cotizar 6 meses más. Solo espero que no metieses todo el finiquito en Gochain
> 
> Por cierto, esto cómo quedó al final? Conseguiste desmayarte o sigues intentándolo?
> 
> ...




 Estás desesperado. Ya solo te quedan los comentarios de trolleo ? Pobrecita ramera...


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Felations VOL 2.

Oasis mi grupo favorito... Dios me retumba en la cabeza @Kartal . Te voy a poner un puesto para que te desarrolles en Oasis como "culofino"


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

En estas capturas de pantalla te retratas tu mismo cómo novato buscando quién te dé lecciones. 


Ahora no lo niegues. Fuiste , eres y serás.


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

¿Pero conseguiste desmayarte o no? No nos dejes en ascuas...


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Pero conseguiste desmayarte o no? No nos dejes en ascuas...




No te preocupes. Con lo que he subido hoy ya he apagado tus fueguitos. BOMBÓN


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No te preocupes. Con lo que he subido hoy ya he apagado tus fueguitos. BOMBÓN



Ok, solo una pregunta más y ya te dejo, que seguramente debes estar en plenas negociaciones millonarias con grandes inversores y no es cuestión de robarte más tiempo.

Si te llamas Juan, por qué te haces llamar John? Es una cuestión de márketing, tu nombre artístico...?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ok, solo una pregunta más y ya te dejo, que seguramente debes estar en plenas negociaciones millonarias con grandes inversores y no es cuestión de robarte más tiempo.
> 
> Si te llamas Juan Fernández, por qué te haces llamar John1992? Es una cuestión de márketing, tu nombre artístico...?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.





mulleixion dijo:


> No te preocupes. Con lo que he subido hoy ya he apagado tus fueguitos. BOMBÓN




Chicos, sólo entro para deciros que esta chinita hace que se me pongan los ojitos... ¿cómo decirlo? Golositos.


----------



## pepita (8 Jul 2021)

pero mira que es amplio y grande el foro, pues no, todo aquí

Ah y no creo que nadie mire los paints


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ok, solo una pregunta más y ya te dejo, que seguramente debes estar en plenas negociaciones millonarias con grandes inversores y no es cuestión de robarte más tiempo.
> 
> Si te llamas Juan Fernández, por qué te haces llamar John1992? Es una cuestión de márketing, tu nombre artístico...?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.







Kartal dijo:


> Ok, solo una pregunta más y ya te dejo, que seguramente debes estar en plenas negociaciones millonarias con grandes inversores y no es cuestión de robarte más tiempo.
> 
> Si te llamas Juan Fernández, por qué te haces llamar John1992? Es una cuestión de márketing, tu nombre artístico...?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.




3. ¿Qué es un dato personal? ¿Qué datos están sujetos a la LOPD?
Se considera dato de carácter personal cualquier información relativa a una persona física identificada o identificable. Así, son datos personales el nombre y los apellidos, el DNI, un número de cuenta bancario, la titulación que cursa una persona determinada, su condición de discapacitada, su fotografía o una grabación de su voz, entre otras.

Si estos datos se encuentran en un apoyo informático y son objeto de tratamiento, están sujetos a la LOPD. Por otro lado, los principios de la LOPD también se aplican a los datos contenidas en apoyo papel. 


De momento mañana se tramita la denuncia junto a la captura de pantalla ante la AEPD . 

Ahora vas y lo cascas de nuevo . Tienes que saber diferenciar entre los datos que una persona asume dar con que un tercero asuma darlos. Te has calentado pero te van a calentar. Por cierto la denuncia la tramitaré mañana por la tarde pero imagino que en los próximos 10 días hábiles recibirás la denuncia. 

Salu2


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> 3. ¿Qué es un dato personal? ¿Qué datos están sujetos a la LOPD?
> Se considera dato de carácter personal cualquier información relativa a una persona física identificada o identificable. Así, son datos personales el nombre y los apellidos, el DNI, un número de cuenta bancario, la titulación que cursa una persona determinada, su condición de discapacitada, su fotografía o una grabación de su voz, entre otras.
> 
> Si estos datos se encuentran en un apoyo informático y son objeto de tratamiento, están sujetos a la LOPD. Por otro lado, los principios de la LOPD también se aplican a los datos contenidas en apoyo papel.
> ...



Eso díselo mejor a Google, que poniendo el nick que usas aquí sale eso y otros datos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Jul 2021)

Estos milenial y sus problemas... Cómo se nota que ni estudian ni trabajan.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Eso díselo mejor a Google, que poniendo el nick que usas aquí sale eso y otros datos.




Ay amigo... Y aún así vas de listo. Sabes que el propio usuario puede dar los datos que quiera porque son sus derechos pero un tercero no puede revelarlos públicamente sin el consentimiento de este ? 

Espera . Que aún te llevas la sorpresa y el " Yo pensaba que... " cuando te lleves la denuncia mañana.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Ya te marcará la denuncia la diferencia entre buscar unos datos para interés personal y la búsqueda y revelación a terceros.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ay amigo... Y aún así vas de listo. Sabes que el propio usuario puede dar los datos que quiera porque son sus derechos pero un tercero no puede revelarlos públicamente sin el consentimiento de este ?
> 
> Espera . Que aún te llevas la sorpresa y el " Yo pensaba que... " cuando te lleves la denuncia mañana.




Recuérdales el momento aquel en el que cogiste mi foto de perfil para ponerla en el foro para avergonzarme.
Estrategia bastante vana, obiter dictum, ya que yo soy bastante guapetón y atractivo...

¿O fue el Señor Tartal? La verdad es que ni me acuerdo. Sóis tan parecidos que no sé bien donde comienza el uno y donde LA otra...


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ay amigo... Y aún así vas de listo. Sabes que el propio usuario puede dar los datos que quiera porque son sus derechos pero un tercero no puede revelarlos públicamente sin el consentimiento de este ?
> 
> Espera . Que aún te llevas la sorpresa y el " Yo pensaba que... " cuando te lleves la denuncia mañana.



Yo también me conozco la ley. En el propio copy&paste que has hecho pone "nombre y apellidos", no un solo apellido. ¿Cuántos Juanes debe haber en el mundo?

Usa un poco la lógica, colega. O mejor aún, deja de venir aquí a trolear e insultar, y nadie se meterá contigo.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Recuérdales el momento aquel en el que cogiste mi foto de perfil para ponerla en el foro para avergonzarme.
> Estrategia bastante vana, obiter dictum, ya que yo soy bastante guapetón y atractivo...
> 
> ¿O fue el Señor Tartal? La verdad es que ni me acuerdo. Sóis tan parecidos que no sé bien donde comienza el uno y donde LA otra...



Te estás equivocando. Jamás te he buscado ni te he visto la cara. Será tu amigo el delincuente.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Yo también me conozco la ley. En el propio copy&paste que has hecho pone "nombre y apellidos", no un solo apellido. ¿Cuántos Juan Fernández debe haber en el mundo?
> 
> Usa un poco la lógica, colega. O mejor aún, deja de venir aquí a trolear e insultar, y nadie se meterá contigo.



Jajajaja exacto cuantos debe de haber , salvo prueba de que el usuario al que escribes soy yo . Que casualidades de la vida. Vete y se lo explicas en la denuncia que era pura coincidencia tu respuesta.


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Jajajaja exacto cuantos debe de haber , salvo prueba de que el usuario al que escribes soy yo . Que casualidades de la vida. Vete y se lo explicas en la denuncia que era pura coincidencia tu respuesta.



Tendrán que venir a explicármelo ellos porque hace años que no vivo en España. Pero bueno desde aquí mis saludos a Susana Griso.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Mira @Kartal porque me das penita. Tienes 48 horas para rectificar y eliminar los datos revelados tras tu búsqueda . Entra dentro del periodo de rectificación . Si no , va a trámite. Y ya te aviso que no es trolleo.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Tendrán que venir a explicármelo ellos porque hace años que no vivo en España. Pero bueno desde aquí mis saludos a Susana Griso.




Pero tú qué te crees que como no vives en España eres invencible o algo ? Jajajajaja pero de dónde sales tú ?


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Mira @Kartal porque me das penita. Tienes 48 horas para rectificar y eliminar los datos revelados tras tu búsqueda . Entra dentro del periodo de rectificación . Si no , va a trámite. Y ya te aviso que no es trolleo.



Yo no tengo inconveniente en borrar el comentario, pero harás tú lo mismo con las capturas de pantalla de conversaciones privadas? Sabes que según las reglas de Discord no se pueden revelar y te juegas la cancelación de tu cuenta si soy yo el que denuncio?


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pero tú qué te crees que como no vives en España eres invencible o algo ? Jajajajaja pero de dónde sales tú ?



Invencible no, pero la LOPD solo tiene jurisdicción en el territorio nacional.


----------



## pepita (8 Jul 2021)

Al final sí va a ser divertido "tu amigo el delincuente" jajaja

Menos mal que nadie vivimos España, jajaja Vais a tener que dar parte a la interpol, la cia, y que ellos se encarguen de tramitarlo con el mIT, MI5, y demás


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Al final sí va a ser divertido "tu amigo el delincuente" jajaja
> 
> Menos mal que nadie vivimos España, jajaja Vais a tener que dar parte a la interpol, la cia, y que ellos se encarguen de tramitarlo con el mIT, MI5, y demás



Te imaginas a la Interpol buscándome por preguntarle a alguien si se llama John en Internet porque es más cool que Juan?


----------



## pepita (8 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Te imaginas a la Interpol buscándome por preguntarle a alguien si se llama John en Internet porque es más cool que Juan?



No te preocupes tus amigos burbujos te llevaremos tabaco


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No te preocupes tus amigos burbujos te llevaremos tabaco



Ahora ya en serio, a mí el que me da pena es ElBrujo, porque un día de estos entrará en el hilo, verá de repente 20 páginas nuevas y se hará ilusiones pensando que ya estamos en Fase 2 y que han implementado una cripto.

Y luego se va a poner a leer y verá a una asiática tocando la batería y a un tío diciendo que se desmaya haciéndose pajas.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Yo no tengo inconveniente en borrar el comentario, pero harás tú lo mismo con las capturas de pantalla de conversaciones privadas? Sabes que según las reglas de Discord no se pueden revelar y te juegas la cancelación de tu cuenta si soy yo el que denuncio?





Kartal dijo:


> Te imaginas a la Interpol buscándome por preguntarle a alguien si se llama John en Internet porque es más cool que Juan?




Je Je Je eres gracioso. Yo ya te he avisado . Con que vivas en la Unión Europea es suficiente. Y si no resides en la UE , ya volverás. Y si vuelves ya recibirás el requerimiento. 

Te voy a dar las 48 horas que tienes por ley. Por cierto , si lo borras y te da por reincidir , las 48 horas ya no las tienes. Lo digo porque veo que eres dado a las publicaciones personales por lo que dice aquí Quijote


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Recuérdales el momento aquel en el que cogiste mi foto de perfil para ponerla en el foro para avergonzarme.
> Estrategia bastante vana, obiter dictum, ya que yo soy bastante guapetón y atractivo...
> 
> ¿O fue el Señor Tartal? La verdad es que ni me acuerdo. Sóis tan parecidos que no sé bien donde comienza el uno y donde LA otra...



¿Has tenido alguna vez foto de perfil? Yo solo he conocido la del personaje de Cervantes que tienes puesta ahora. A mí no me carguéis con más cosas que al final me enviarán al Mossad.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Jul 2021)

Así me gusta @Kartal rectificando. Respecto a las capturas de Discord tienes que saber que Discord se desliga completamente de las "discusiones" entre usuarios de forma pública o privada salvo que en ellas ( nuevamente volvemos a lo mismo ) se informen y desvelen datos de carácter personal , personales de cualquier tipo o que dañen al honor . 

Por lo demás , se reservan cualquier derecho a ni tan siquiera revisar tu queja. 

Añadido a eso , ya ves tú... Será por cuentas en Discord. Te aseguro que te hace más pupa la denuncia , pero te he visto rapaz para no pagar.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Je Je Je eres gracioso. Yo ya te he avisado . Con que vivas en la Unión Europea es suficiente. Y si no resides en la UE , ya volverás. Y si vuelves ya recibirás el requerimiento.
> 
> Te voy a dar las 48 horas que tienes por ley. Por cierto , si lo borras y te da por reincidir , las 48 horas ya no las tienes. Lo digo porque veo que eres dado a las publicaciones personales por lo que dice aquí Quijote



Eso de las 48 horas te lo has inventado... pero puedes ir a Google, buscar algún link que ponga "48 horas" ponerlo aquí (nadie lo mirará)... y asi demostrarás científicamente que tienes razón.


----------



## Kartal (8 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Je Je Je eres gracioso. Yo ya te he avisado . Con que vivas en la Unión Europea es suficiente. Y si no resides en la UE , ya volverás. Y si vuelves ya recibirás el requerimiento.
> 
> Te voy a dar las 48 horas que tienes por ley. Por cierto , si lo borras y te da por reincidir , las 48 horas ya no las tienes. Lo digo porque veo que eres dado a las publicaciones personales por lo que dice aquí Quijote



Unión Europea solamente??? Ah entonces no borro nada que aquí no llegan... 

Venga Mejillón, ya he editado mis comentarios. ¿Podrás dormir esta noche?


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Has tenido alguna vez foto de perfil? Yo solo he conocido la del personaje de Cervantes que tienes puesta ahora. A mí no me carguéis con más cosas que al final me enviarán al Mossad.



Uno de los dos fue. No es que no me acuerde quien fue... es que nunca me molesté ni en registrar esa información.
Sóis iguales, y respondéis las mismas gansadas milenial. Ambos sóis perfectamente predecibles.

Eso os pasa por falta de orgullo. Como no os da vergüenza responder a todo con aspavientos de niñato, como os conformáis con eso, acabáis por ser una fotocopia el uno del otro.


----------



## pepita (8 Jul 2021)




----------



## Kartal (9 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Uno de los dos fue. No es que no me acuerde quien fue... es que nunca me molesté ni en registrar esa información.
> Sóis iguales, y respondéis las mismas gansadas milenial. Ambos sóis perfectamente predecibles.
> 
> Eso os pasa por falta de orgullo. Como no os da vergüenza responder a todo con aspavientos de niñato, como os conformáis con eso, acabáis por ser una fotocopia el uno del otro.



Pues es curioso porque a mí me sucede algo parecido, encuentro muchas similitudes entre ustedes dos. Por ejemplo ese afán de protagonismo, uno con sus cancioncitas y el otro con sus vídeos de Youtube.

Aunque reconozco que puestos a elegir me quedaría con su voz de Joe Cocker.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues es curioso porque a mí me sucede algo parecido, encuentro muchos parecidos entre ustedes dos. Por ejemplo ese afán de protagonismo, uno con sus cancioncitas y el otro con sus vídeos de Youtube.
> 
> Aunque reconozco que puestos a elegir me quedaría con su voz de Joe Cocker.



Pero esas boberias las piensa porque es usted más simple que una sandalia, Señor Chancleta.
Hacer música, escribir poesía, pintar un cuadro, es embellecer el mundo. Al menos intentarlo.

Usted, como no tiene nada noble en el alma, pues no lo entiende.
El otro, como debe ser pobre de cojones, está obsesionado con el dinero (como todos los pobres), y tampoco da muestras de ninguna sensibilidad.


En serio, Señor Mascachufla... Usted miente mucho, se ha acostumbrado a ello y ya no puede parar. Eso es malo, pero no del todo dramático.
El drama real es íntimo, y es debido a que se miente usted mucho a sí mismo.
Podrá esconderse de los demás.... pero jamás podrá esconderse de sí mismo.


----------



## antoniussss (9 Jul 2021)

estais todos como putas cabras


----------



## pepita (9 Jul 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> estais todos como putas cabras



Estamos lo mejor de cada casa 
Pues según Shane en julio tenemos PVP no veas cómo nos lo vamos a pasar en cuanto nos den armas


----------



## Silverado72 (9 Jul 2021)

Para olvidarnos de los arrebatos de prima dona del Mejillón, recordemos que continua la asignación de gemas, hoy recibí 2, una de ellas de VB-Calopolis con petróleo/carbón.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Jul 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Para olvidarnos de los arrebatos de prima dona del Mejillón, recordemos que continua la asignación de gemas, hoy recibí 2, una de ellas de VB-Calopolis con petróleo/carbón.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 707418



Esa gena es de ayer.
Hoy a mi me han dado una de hierro






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (9 Jul 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Para olvidarnos de los arrebatos de prima dona del Mejillón, recordemos que continua la asignación de gemas, hoy recibí 2, una de ellas de VB-Calopolis con petróleo/carbón.



En Villa Burbuja ya han salido gemas de agua, madera, petróleo/carbón... El reparto debe ser totalmente aleatorio, no parece guardar relación con el recurso que más adelante saldrá en esa propiedad. De hecho no creo que todavía tengan decidido cómo, cuándo y dónde implementar los recursos definitivos.


P.D.: Acabo de bloquear a la attention whore en Burbuja y en el Discord. Realmente no vale la pena perder el tiempo con un tipo así.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Jul 2021)

Lo aconsejé ayer , pero os va demasiado la marcha para no contestar al casapapi

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Vuelvo a subir (otra vez) una cancioncica (dedicada a *los hermanos en Cristo*), que ya había subido previamente, pero con nueva sección de violines, ya que la anterior no terminaba de sonar bien. Como ya he comentado en algún hilo me está costando mucho hacer violines que suenen razonablemente reales, y no digitales.
> Es un instrumento con una sonoridad muy particular.
> Ya puestos he aprovechado para añadirle algo de percusión a la parte cantada, por darle un toque menos sinfónico y menos solemne.
> 
> ...




Me autocito para anunciar que he recompuesto la armonía de los violines y vuelto a subir el tema.






Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




vocaroo.com


----------



## Kartal (9 Jul 2021)

El de los violines al ignore también. Qué limpio se me va a quedar el hilo a partir de ahora...


----------



## Silverado72 (9 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Esa gena es de ayer.
> Hoy a mi me han dado una de hierro
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si, era de ayer. Hoy recibi hierro y agua.


----------



## Kartal (9 Jul 2021)

Por cierto, gracias a los que estáis usando mi código, qué grandes sois!

En cuanto me sea posible os devolveré el favor.


----------



## Night (9 Jul 2021)

Estoy intentando vender mis tierras incluso por debajo del supuesto valor de mercado y nada
ya me imaginaba al meter dinero que acabaria siendo una estafa
algun consejo?


----------



## Silverado72 (9 Jul 2021)

Night dijo:


> Estoy intentando vender mis tierras incluso por debajo del supuesto valor de mercado y nada
> ya me imaginaba al meter dinero que acabaria siendo una estafa
> algun consejo?



Rebaja. El verdadero precio es el de mercado libre, el de E2 solo indica el valor de tierra nueva y actua como un tope máximo. 

Se venden cosas, pero hay que esperar bastante, o vender a pérdidas...


----------



## Carlos1 (9 Jul 2021)

Night dijo:


> Estoy intentando vender mis tierras incluso por debajo del supuesto valor de mercado y nada
> ya me imaginaba al meter dinero que acabaria siendo una estafa
> algun consejo?



Es lo peor que podrías hacer.
Te recomiendo el holdeo duro lo que haga falta (meses o años), y en cuanto llegue a tu precio o mejor aún sacando algo de ganancia, vendes y te sales pitando.


----------



## mulleixion (9 Jul 2021)

Si envías perfil te compro si me interesa.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> En Villa Burbuja ya han salido gemas de agua, madera, petróleo/carbón... El reparto debe ser totalmente aleatorio, no parece guardar relación con el recurso que más adelante saldrá en esa propiedad. De hecho no creo que todavía tengan decidido cómo, cuándo y dónde implementar los recursos definitivos.
> 
> 
> *P.D.: Acabo de bloquear a la attention whore en Burbuja y en el Discord. Realmente no vale la pena perder el tiempo con un tipo así.*



Deberías aprender a ignorar a la gente por tu cuenta, sin ningún botoncito. Tener las tablas necesarias para leer y no darse por aludido o simplemente pasar de él/ella. El mayor desprecio que se puede hacer a esta gente es no hacer aprecio, saber que les lees y pasas de ellos es lo que les molesta a los que van con aires de grandeza.
Por cierto, pues el susodicho anduvo en su día jactándose de que su nombre real, que era _John _según él mismo, se lo pusieron sus padres por el mismísimo Rambo, el I el II y el III. El *Mr. "Rambo" Me*.


----------



## Kartal (9 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Deberías aprender a ignorar a la gente por tu cuenta, sin ningún botoncito. Tener las tablas necesarias para leer y no darse por aludido o simplemente pasar de él/ella. El mayor desprecio que se puede hacer a esta gente es no hacer aprecio, saber que les lees y pasas de ellos es lo que les molesta a los que van con aires de grandeza.
> Por cierto, pues el susodicho anduvo en su día jactándose de que su nombre real, que era _John _según él mismo, se lo pusieron sus padres por el mismísimo Rambo, el I el II y el III. El *Mr. "Rambo" Me*.



Gracias por el consejo Ney, lo intentaré con ambos pero un poco más adelante, por ahora así se quedan una temporadita.







P.D.: Ahora espero que el tío de este meme no sea realmente el amigo Johnny Melavo, no vaya a ser que venga a por mí la Scotland Yard.


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Jul 2021)

Hola a todos. 

No puedo leer todos los comentarios. Son demasiados. Alguna novedad con lo de las fases?

Leo lo de las joyas de los cojones. Ya en su dia intente entrar y al darle a mis propiedades se me iban a otras partes del mundo asi que no pjde conseguir nada.

Ahora os leo el tema de las joyas. Yo estoy en la playa y no puedo meterme para buscarlas ni ganas que tengo. Solo me parece otro engañabobos mas para seguir retrasando el cambio de fase.

Saludos cuando vuelva ya le dare u a vuelta a mis propiedades.

@pepita


----------



## pepita (9 Jul 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> No puedo leer todos los comentarios. Son demasiados. Alguna novedad con lo de las fases?
> 
> ...




No hace falta que entres en propiedades, pincha en tu nombre, y ahí elige recursos, te sale directamente un botón que pone claim all o reclamar todas, y ya está. Caducan a los 7 días, asi que entra que es un momento

Pásatelo bien, nosotros cuidamos Villa Burbuja, no te preocupes, de momento no hay nada nuevo mas que las joyas


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No hace falta que entres en propiedades, pincha en tu nombre, y ahí elige recursos, te sale directamente un botón que pone claim all o reclamar todas, y ya está. Caducan a los 7 días, asi que entra que es un momento
> 
> Pásatelo bien, nosotros cuidamos Villa Burbuja, no te preocupes, de momento no hay nada nuevo mas que las joyas



Muchisimas gracias pepita. Y gracias por cuidarme a VB. Algun dia llegaremos a algo si el cabronazo de shane nos mete en la dichosa fase 2.


----------



## pepita (10 Jul 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias pepita. Y gracias por cuidarme a VB. Algun dia llegaremos a algo si el cabronazo de shane nos mete en la dichosa fase 2.



Yo he estado pensando y tengo una teoría,

Shane contrata niñatos para desarrollar la web, éstos le engañan y le dicen que es muy complicado, que se tarda, pero que están avanzando mucho.

Entonces Shane les dice : vale, pero dadme algo para calmar a las masas, por ejemplo una banderita. Los niños se comprometen a hacerlo, Shane se pone eufórico porque va a poder contarnos sus compras millonarias y nosotros le aclamarenos en olor de multitud como el gran lider que es.

Ponen fecha, llega el día , las masas estamos entusiasmadas y enfervorecidas, pero la banderita no sólo no funciona, si no que se cargan toda la web. Cada vez que tocan algo lo empeoran. Shane se queda sin poder chulear en discord y tiene que mantenerse calladito, otra y otra vez. Sin poder dar la cara hasta que arreglen de nuevo el estropicio. Los mods aseguran que saben los fallos y que se van a arreglar ya, puesto que son fallos que cualquier niño podría arreglar en unos minutos. Pero ... no se arreglan. Tienen que desaparecer una temporada del discord por no saber dar razones. Y a Shane no le queda otra que desahogarse jugando al LOL, quedando para unos días exhausto y deprimido, no puede patalear en twitter porque las masas estamos al acecho de cada mayúscula y minúscula. La adrenalina acaba subiendo.

Y aquí viene mi teoría sobre por qué se tarda tanto cada vez que ponen un simple botón y al hacerlo se cargan toda la web, hasta que arreglan el entuerto:

"Shane mata a los niños y tiene que volver a contratar a otros". Y claro, eso lleva bastante tiempo


Si alguien tiene una explicación mejor, que nos la de.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Jul 2021)

Bueno estos dicen que van por el buen
Camino










More Tiles = More Jewels? An E2.News analysis | E2.News


More Tiles on Earth2 = More Jewels ? https://static.wixstatic.com/media/bb6695_59f0c6136ca7444bb12624046aff24d7~mv2.png/v1/fit/w_1000%2Ch_956%2Cal_c/file.png




www.e2.news





Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo he estado pensando y tengo una teoría,
> 
> Shane contrata niñatos para desarrollar la web, éstos le engañan y le dicen que es muy complicado, que se tarda, pero que están avanzando mucho.
> 
> ...



La tengo y la dí a los dos días de conocer esta movida.
No tienen un plan. Improvisan.

Quien no tiene un plan, siempre va dando tumbos.


----------



## pepita (10 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Bueno estos dicen que van por el buen
> Camino
> 
> 
> ...



No sé, ahí hablan de las joyas, que inicialmente ni siquiera estaban en "el plan", pero gracias voy a leerme todas las noticias a ver



Don_Quijote dijo:


> La tengo y la dí a los dos días de conocer esta movida.
> No tienen un plan. Improvisan.
> 
> Quien no tiene un plan, siempre va dando tumbos.



Yo creo que mi teoria es mas creíble y sin fisuras.

Por ejemplo: Aunque no tengas un plan, no parece tan complicado tener a un informático a mano para solucionar enlaces rotos o que apuntan a otro sitio, y que vaya haciendo esas cosas.

Otro ejemplo : ¿Donde está el niño que contrataron y no callaba? Desaparecido.

¿Por qué tarda tanto en volver a aparecer Shane cada vez que los niños rompen algo? Está enterrando niños y buscando nuevos

Es una teoría capaz de explicarlo todo.


----------



## Kartal (10 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No sé, ahí hablan de las joyas, que inicialmente ni siquiera estaban en "el plan", pero gracias voy a leerme todas las noticias a ver
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que los bugs que no solucionan o el tema de los países que llevan meses bloqueados sin explicación alguna echa bastante para atrás.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No sé, ahí hablan de las joyas, que inicialmente ni siquiera estaban en "el plan", pero gracias voy a leerme todas las noticias a ver
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El niño lei en telegram que era menor y ademas un mentiroso y lo despidieron, hubo lio con eso por lo visto 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (10 Jul 2021)

PR preparando la campaña de marketing junto a Thomas. 

Fixeos en 48 horas ( en principio )


----------



## mulleixion (10 Jul 2021)

.


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> .


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> PR preparando la campaña de marketing junto a Thomas.
> 
> Fixeos en 48 horas ( en principio )



DWU listo para ejecución.
14H, PRE+DAW (quizá).

Flickless frets en 12.


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> PR preparando la campaña de marketing junto a Thomas.
> 
> Fixeos en 48 horas ( en principio )



Demasiado trabajo acumulado para que haya algo decente en 48 horas. La web no solo necesita que se arreglen los fallos de la última actualización. Es que es ver el apartado de las Jewels y uno no sabe si reír o llorar. Es complicado una usabilidad y una apariencia más PACO. Joder, si hasta el icono de los joyas varía en la propia página, no se puede ser más cutre. Esto tiene que estar unificado. De primero de comunicación/marketing.

Estoy en plan hater, pero es que ya la paciencia/esperanza se acaba.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Demasiado trabajo acumulado para que haya algo decente en 48 horas. La web no solo necesita que se arreglen los fallos de la última actualización. Es que es ver el apartado de las Jewels y uno no sabe si reír o llorar. Es complicado una usabilidad y una apariencia más PACO. Joder, si hasta el icono de los joyas varía en la propia página, no se puede ser más cutre. Esto tiene que estar unificado. De primero de comunicación/marketing.
> 
> Estoy en plan hater, pero es que ya la paciencia/esperanza se acaba.




Yo te digo lo que hablo con Thomas. También están recopilando todas las nuevas megaciudades para meter los adds como ya están otras megaciudades. Vamos la publicidad. Y si he entendido bien a los italianos también van a meter la funcionalidad de pago para promocionar ya tus plots de tiles... Es decir , lo mismo pero pagando. Como ? De qué forma ? No lo sé. 

Las jewels se romperán para hacerlas más grandes si queréis explotar las zonas , vamos como una evolución. 

El equipo de marketing ayudó en el desarrollo de las campañas de marketing de PUBG ( Tencent ) por lo que mal equipo no son. 

Sé que antes de final de mes ( en principio ) llegan más implementaciones.


----------



## pepita (10 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Demasiado trabajo acumulado para que haya algo decente en 48 horas. La web no solo necesita que se arreglen los fallos de la última actualización. Es que es ver el apartado de las Jewels y uno no sabe si reír o llorar. Es complicado una usabilidad y una apariencia más PACO. Joder, si hasta el icono de los joyas varía en la propia página, no se puede ser más cutre. Esto tiene que estar unificado. De primero de comunicación/marketing.
> 
> Estoy en plan hater, pero es que ya la paciencia/esperanza se acaba.



No me extraña, ya se están pasando de castaño oscuro, es que lo siguiente es pensar que es un timo, me estoy resistiendo, pero es que hacen cosas de niños pequeños, y cuando meten la pata, en vez de dar explicaciones se esconden.

Lo de las joyas sin comentarios, no sé quién les diseñó la web al principio.
Yo esperaba que al actualizar la web se notarían cambios de diseño y la lanzarían con los bugs ya arreglados, que pasaban de arreglarlo porque no merecía la pena perder tiempo en eso hasta lanzar la nueva versión, pero nada, parece que nos están tomando el pelo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (11 Jul 2021)

Hoy me han caido 6 de golpe, lo mas habian sido 2 y algun dia 0.
A vosotros os han dado mas hoy?

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silverado72 (11 Jul 2021)

Han caído 4. Generosos en comparación a otras jornadas. Pero a ver cuando entran en funcionalidad...


----------



## mulleixion (11 Jul 2021)

Se retrasan en el update.


----------



## pepita (11 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Hoy me han caido 6 de golpe, lo mas habian sido 2 y algun dia 0.
> A vosotros os han dado mas hoy?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Yo estoy castigada por lo que dije ayer de Shane, me han dado cero joyas y cero LIT
No me había pasado nunca.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (11 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo estoy castigada por lo que dije ayer de Shane, me han dado cero joyas y cero LIT
> No me había pasado nunca.



Y yo que pensaba que iba a ser el último dia de las joyas y me daban el finiquito. 
Con el lit en mi caso son unos putos agarrados llevo una media de 2 centimos al dia

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (11 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo estoy castigada por lo que dije ayer de Shane, me han dado cero joyas y cero LIT
> No me había pasado nunca.



En mi caso bien, más o menos las que me estaban llegando los últimos días.


----------



## mulleixion (12 Jul 2021)




----------



## pepita (12 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


>



Madre mía, ésto fue lo que pasó la otra vez que estuvieron una temporada sin dar señales de vida hasta que lo solucionaron.
Yo creo que es mejor no decir nada hasta que se solucione, porque pueden aparecer muchos espabilados , ya lo comentarás luego.


----------



## Dadaria (12 Jul 2021)

Por si os interesa, Earthium.io ya está disponible, empezó este sábado.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (12 Jul 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Por si os interesa, Earthium.io ya está disponible, empezó este sábado.



Ya estoy demasiado metido en AE y bastante en E2 como para meterme en nuevas tierras virtuales.


----------



## mulleixion (12 Jul 2021)

Confirmado que vuelven a tener errores en pagos de forma duplicada. 

En mi caso retire unos 500€ el jueves y el sábado me han ingresado otros 500€. 

Porque les he contactado pero ni siquiera se habían dado cuenta. Me han dicho que si no me hubiese comunicado yo personalmente me lo restarían de mi balance de la cuenta de Earth 2.. Es decir , te dejan en balance negativo de -500€ si no tienes nada y cuando vendes algo se va corrigiendo..


----------



## pepita (12 Jul 2021)

Tiene pinta de que lo de la localización ya lo tienen, en la página de testeo va bien.

Por favor a ver si alguno de los que teneis contactos en discord pedis que se vuelvan a abrir los enlaces a las propiedades *en una página nueva*, para poder mantener abierta la de propiedades e ir abriendolas aparte, si no es un rollo . 
Eso sigue así en el stage2


----------



## pepita (12 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Confirmado que vuelven a tener errores en pagos de forma duplicada.
> 
> En mi caso retire unos 500€ el jueves y el sábado me han ingresado otros 500€.
> 
> Porque les he contactado pero ni siquiera se habían dado cuenta. Me han dicho que si no me hubiese comunicado yo personalmente me lo restarían de mi balance de la cuenta de Earth 2.. Es decir , te dejan en balance negativo de -500€ si no tienes nada y cuando vendes algo se va corrigiendo..



Que mal. Si uno se lleva unos miles y no vuelve pueden ser pérdidas millonarias


----------



## antoniussss (12 Jul 2021)

mejillon estas invertido en Berkeley? jajajja


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Jul 2021)

En el grupo español de telegram estan calentitos. 
No hay info, pero hay boxeo

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (13 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> En el grupo español de telegram estan calentitos.
> No hay info, pero hay boxeo
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Estos vallecanos están locos, Hulio


----------



## mulleixion (13 Jul 2021)

Mi enhorabuena a todos los que seguisteis a los iluminados Z que se metieron en VPARK.


Buen scam, mejor recompensa. La gente sin poder sacar su dinero, discord cerrado de la noche a la mañana alegando toxicidad...

Anoche mismo me habló un español preocupado de que le han robado literalmente 3600$ .


DISFRUTEN, SIGAN DISFRUTANDO


----------



## Le Fanu (13 Jul 2021)

No quiero ser aciago, pero E2 no pinta mucho mejor ahora mismo. El equipo es una auténtica ciénaga. No son capaces de hacer funcionar una web. UNA PUTA WEB. En 2021.


----------



## mulleixion (13 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> No quiero ser aciago, pero E2 no pinta mucho mejor ahora mismo. El equipo es una auténtica ciénaga. No son capaces de hacer funcionar una web. UNA PUTA WEB. En 2021.




Lo que quieras pero no es comparable. Empezando porque mis 3 últimos withdraws han tardado 24h en llegar a mi cuenta. Eso ya dice demasiado. Sin contar con que Vicarious , el equipo de marketing contratado no se mete a jugar con cualquiera.

Yo digo lo mismo que he dicho siempre. Es un proyecto de 7 años. No pretendamos en poco más de 6 meses algo jugable. Esa es la realidad. Respecto a la web y demás... Están con ello. Con ello y otras tantas cosas .


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Mi enhorabuena a todos los que seguisteis a los iluminados Z que se metieron en VPARK.
> 
> 
> Buen scam, mejor recompensa. La gente sin poder sacar su dinero, discord cerrado de la noche a la mañana alegando toxicidad...
> ...



He conocido a mucha gente arrogante en la vida.... pero nunca he conocido a nadie que NECESITE tanto ser arrogante como usted.
Es pasmoso, la verdad.

Habiendo siempre 1000 maneras de decir las cosas, elige siempre la más altanera, pretenciosa y desagradable.

Diríase que el mundo le da tanto asco a usted como usted al mundo, lo cual no es de extrañar ya que cada hombre ve sólo aquello que lleva dentro de su corazón.


----------



## Le Fanu (14 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Lo que quieras pero no es comparable. Empezando porque mis 3 últimos withdraws han tardado 24h en llegar a mi cuenta. Eso ya dice demasiado. Sin contar con que Vicarious , el equipo de marketing contratado no se mete a jugar con cualquiera.
> 
> Yo digo lo mismo que he dicho siempre. Es un proyecto de 7 años. No pretendamos en poco más de 6 meses algo jugable. Esa es la realidad. Respecto a la web y demás... Están con ello. Con ello y otras tantas cosas .



Yo no hablo de nada jugable. Hablo de algo USABLE. Ahora mismo ni eso es posible. Cuanto menos, preocupante.


----------



## mulleixion (14 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo no hablo de nada jugable. Hablo de algo USABLE. Ahora mismo ni eso es posible. Cuanto menos, preocupante.




Pero es lo que te digo.... En otras plataformas o videojuegos estás lo mismo 5 años sin nada jugable o usable...


----------



## mulleixion (14 Jul 2021)

@Le Fanu lo que hemos hecho a grandes rasgos es una financiación kickstarter pero pudiendo rozar algo de contenido que poco a poco se va abriendo. 

Si buceas un poco en las experiencias creativas de Wolfgang y Ralph te darás cuenta que así empezaron algunos de sus videojuegos de navegador... 

Que esto vaya a llegar a buen puerto o no , ya no te lo puedo asegurar . Lo que te puedo decir es que teniendo presente que otras compañías con más músculo económico como Epic o Nvidia que están también desarrollando este tipo de entornos , Earth 2 y OVR están ahora mismo en el top ( más OVR que e2 por supuesto ) , pero que ambas pueden ser las compañías Android y las grandes Apple .


Con esto quiero decir que aquí , en principio , mandamos y hacemos los jugadores mientras que en las demás serás un mero jugador como en un GTA


----------



## pepita (14 Jul 2021)

Con esto de las joyas compran toda la basurilla de 1 tile y de 2. No entiendo por qué si la pongo a lo que vale nueva, ¿por qué me la compran a mí?
Para tener mas propiedades que den joyas, pero podían comprarla nueva ¿deben pensar que les dará más así?
Bueno de no vender nada nunca a un no parar esta semana


----------



## Kartal (14 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Con esto de las joyas compran toda la basurilla de 1 tile y de 2. No entiendo por qué si la pongo a lo que vale nueva, ¿por qué me la compran a mí?
> Para tener mas propiedades que den joyas, pero podían comprarla nueva ¿deben pensar que les dará más así?
> Bueno de no vender nada nunca a un no parar esta semana



Es verdad, es un fenómeno curioso el que se está dando desde que pusieron las joyas. De hecho ya antes se había animado el mercado. 

Bueno, precisamente de esto no nos quejaremos


----------



## pepita (14 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Es verdad, es un fenómeno curioso el que se está dando desde que pusieron las joyas. De hecho ya antes se había animado el mercado.
> 
> Bueno, precisamente de esto no nos quejaremos



No, nada de quejarme, este parón me está sirviendo para recomponer un poco la cuenta, quitar morralla y comprar clase 1


----------



## pasabaporaqui (14 Jul 2021)

Yo estoy flipando como estan subiendo mis tiles en la guyana, a los de la corea mala les ha dado por comprar oro y va to the moon
En una semana han pasado de 060 a 1,43
Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (14 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Yo estoy flipando como estan subiendo mis tiles en la guyana, a los de la corea mala les ha dado por comprar oro y va to the moon
> En una semana han pasado de 060 a 1,43
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk




Si es que con un poquito de caso que le hicieran los devs , ésto se iba to the moon.
Son todo impedimentos en vez de facilidades y no paran de comprar


----------



## mulleixion (14 Jul 2021)

Esta mañana tuve una larga conversación con un dev... No hay de qué preocuparse para los que os preocupa el scam.


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Esta mañana tuve una larga conversación con un dev... No hay de qué preocuparse para los que os preocupa el scam.



Conozco un secreto que nadie más conoce. Tengo mis contactos y mis influencias, u know. Podéis llamarme "el hombre misterioso".


----------



## mulleixion (14 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Conozco un secreto que nadie más conoce. Tengo mis contactos y mis influencias, u know. Podéis llamarme "el hombre misterioso".




No te pongas celosa Pedobear


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No te pongas celosa Pedobear



La envidia le delata. Ha quedado retratado, Señor Unadechipironesporfavor.


----------



## pepita (14 Jul 2021)

Pidamos a JeSús que transforme tambIén nuestra agua en vino ¡que regRese a nosotros la alegría!
En ésta mas 1 + 88 un trozo de tIerra mas un bizcocho. Uno para la diestra, 4 para la siniestra
The first will claiM the 2 rose tiles


----------



## pepita (14 Jul 2021)

No me he vuelto loca, ni me han entrado delírios mesiánicos.
Me aburro porque no tengo nada que buscar , asi que pongo yo un acertijo. De premio dos tiles


----------



## mulleixion (14 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No me he vuelto loca, ni me han entrado delírios mesiánicos.
> Me aburro porque no tengo nada que buscar , asi que pongo yo un acertijo. De premio dos tiles



+94 ?


----------



## pepita (14 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> +94 ?



No, frío. Hay varias pistas de las que tirar


----------



## pepita (14 Jul 2021)

En 15 días para el que más se acerque.

Pista : Con un buen CAFÉ o TÉ, el bizcocho , que de eso yo diRÍA, sabéis un tocho

Y de propina una canción


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (15 Jul 2021)

Estoy viendo que están comprando muchas propiedades de un tile. Es por lo de las joyas? 

Es esa la estrategia mejor ahora? 


Hasta ahora, yo iba comprando las que tuvieran mayor porcentaje de rebaja (de cualquier clase) con tal de que acumular más valor y poder revenderlas más tarde, pero estoy viendo que apenas se están vendiendo las propiedades medianas y grandes con rebajas de hasta el 84 %.

Es que solo se venden las propiedades grandes de clase 1?

Me he dado cuenta también de que si vendes una propiedad que tuviera joya,esa joya te la quedas tú aunque ya no tengas la propiedad. No tiene mucho sentido, no?


----------



## Jebediah (15 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pidamos a JeSús que transforme tambIén nuestra agua en vino ¡que regRese a nosotros la alegría!
> En ésta mas 1 + 88 un trozo de tIerra mas un bizcocho. Uno para la diestra, 4 para la siniestra
> The first will claiM the 2 rose tiles



Que abres la _*Cafetería 94*_ en VB, donde sirven cafés, tes y bizcochos. Lo que no se de que va el Sirim.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Jul 2021)




----------



## pepita (15 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Que abres la _*Cafetería 94*_ en VB, donde sirven cafés, tes y bizcochos. Lo que no se de que va el Sirim.



Es en otro desierto, a partir de ahora seré una TUMBA

El acertijo ahora es:

Pidamos a JeSús que transforme tambIén nuestra agua en vino ¡que regRese a nosotros la alegría!
En ésta mas 88 un trozo de tIerra mas un bizcocho. Uno para la diestra, 4 para la siniestra
The first will claiM the 2 rose town tiles


----------



## pepita (15 Jul 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Estoy viendo que están comprando muchas propiedades de un tile. Es por lo de las joyas?
> 
> Es esa la estrategia mejor ahora?
> 
> ...



Piensan que a mas propiedades mas joyas, por eso compran muchas de una tile, a mí ayer me compraron 3 o 4 en las que había caído joya, éstos coreanos son muy listos, yo las había marcado, y elegían sobre todo esas.

Yo sí lo veo lógico, la intención cuando el juego avance es que puedas encontrar tesoros en las tierras de otros, se llevará el tesoro quien lo encuentre y el poseedor de la tierra un porcentaje.

Y de momento sí, sólo se vende clase 1


----------



## mulleixion (15 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Piensan que a mas propiedades mas joyas, por eso compran muchas de una tile, a mí ayer me compraron 3 o 4 en las que había caído joya, éstos coreanos son muy listos, yo las había marcado, y elegían sobre todo esas.
> 
> Yo sí lo veo lógico, la intención cuando el juego avance es que puedas encontrar tesoros en las tierras de otros, se llevará el tesoro quien lo encuentre y el poseedor de la tierra un porcentaje.
> 
> Y de momento sí, sólo se vende clase 1



Pues no tienen razón..en realidad no saben ni lo que hacen. 

Las clases con más beneficios serán las altas y no Class 1 , la cual por ahora únicamente obtiene un beneficio de LIT más alto. 

Las clases más altas obtendrán otro tipo de beneficios en implementaciones futuras.


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pidamos a JeSús que transforme tambIén nuestra agua en vino ¡que regRese a nosotros la alegría!
> En ésta mas 1 + 88 un trozo de tIerra mas un bizcocho. Uno para la diestra, 4 para la siniestra
> The first will claiM the 2 rose tiles



Joder. Lo complicas más que Shoon.


----------



## pepita (15 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Joder. Lo complicas más que Shoon.



jajajaja
hoy ha cambiado

Pidamos a JeSús que transforme tambIén nuestra agua en vino ¡que regRese a nosotros la alegría!
*En ésta mas 88* un trozo de tIerra mas un bizcocho. Uno para la diestra, 4 para la siniestra
The first will claiM the 2 *rose town* tiles

Seré una TUMBA y la canción!


----------



## pepita (15 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues no tienen razón..en realidad no saben ni lo que hacen.
> 
> Las clases con más beneficios serán las altas y no Class 1 , la cual por ahora únicamente obtiene un beneficio de LIT más alto.
> 
> Las clases más altas obtendrán otro tipo de beneficios en implementaciones futuras.



Nunca he entendido lo de las clases altas
High class es primera no?


----------



## mulleixion (15 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Nunca he entendido lo de las clases altas
> High class es primera no?




Al principio la Class 1 era por así decirlo la clase premium . Daba más LIT pero también se hablaba de muchas más ventajas en el futuro.

Después esta última parte se eliminó. Wolfgang alegó que entonces sí que sería algo piramidal/ponzi donde los early investors siempre estarían más beneficiados que los inversores posteriores.

Por lo que al final :

Class 1 a la 3 más LIT

Class 4 en adelante no dan LIT o algo muy insignificante pero si que al ser su valor de tile más alto tendrá beneficios como parte de los rewards encontrados en tus propiedades o mayor capacidad para generar recursos.


----------



## Night (15 Jul 2021)

tengo comprados parcelas en 6 o 7 sitios diferentes, pero cada vez que le doy a insights y view en uno, me hace la preview correcta, y al darle a view, buy or bid, me lleva SIEMPRE a la misma parcela, que es una diferente a la que estoy intentando ver
sabeis como corregir ese bug??

me pasa lo mismo si entre desde profile


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Jul 2021)

Joder todavia sigue lo de las putas joyas. Amos no me jodais pero si ya deberia estar el juego rulando con los recursos.

Solo me meti una vez a ver lo de la mierda de las joyas y no me iba la web y no me ha dado la gana de volver a entrar.

Anda y que les den mucho por culo


----------



## antoniussss (15 Jul 2021)

jajajaaja pos si


----------



## Kartal (15 Jul 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder todavia sigue lo de las putas joyas. Amos no me jodais pero si ya deberia estar el juego rulando con los recursos.
> 
> Solo me meti una vez a ver lo de la mierda de las joyas y no me iba la web y no me ha dado la gana de volver a entrar.
> 
> Anda y que les den mucho por culo



Pues tú mismo, pero estás dejando de acumular joyas cada día. Luego cuando se implementen los recursos igual te arrepientes de ser tan vago.


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues tú mismo, pero estás dejando de acumular joyas cada día. Luego cuando se implementen los recursos igual te arrepientes de ser tan vago.



Mi tiempo es oro. Para mi esto no es un juego es una inversion


----------



## mulleixion (15 Jul 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Mi tiempo es oro. Para mi esto no es un juego es una inversion



Entonces te has equivocado porque ese no es el fin de esto, solo una pequeña parte.


----------



## Silverado72 (15 Jul 2021)

Night dijo:


> tengo comprados parcelas en 6 o 7 sitios diferentes, pero cada vez que le doy a insights y view en uno, me hace la preview correcta, y al darle a view, buy or bid, me lleva SIEMPRE a la misma parcela, que es una diferente a la que estoy intentando ver
> sabeis como corregir ese bug??
> 
> me pasa lo mismo si entre desde profile



Pincha en las coordenadas que estan en azul y entonces te lleva al mapa de la propiedad con sus cuadrados.


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Entonces te has equivocado porque ese no es el fin de esto, solo una pequeña parte.



Y cual es? Jugar?.

Yo tenia una vision mas grande de esto.

Dar el pelotazo, sacar algo grande a nivel mundial. Y me encuentro a la gente perdiendo el tiempo buscando gemas. Ojo que cuando saque tiempo ALGUNA TAMBIEN BUSCARE. 

PERO ME ESPERABA MAS LA VERDAD


----------



## Kartal (15 Jul 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Y cual es? Jugar?.
> 
> Yo tenia una vision mas grande de esto.
> 
> ...



Si le hubieses dedicado un poco de tiempo a tu "inversión" sabrías que no hay que buscar nada. Tienes que entrar en una pestaña nueva llamada "Resources" y te aparecen nuevas gemas cada día. En total tardarás unos 15 segundos.


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Si le hubieses dedicado un poco de tiempo a tu "inversión" sabrías que no hay que buscar nada. Tienes que entrar en una pestaña nueva llamada "Resources" y te aparecen nuevas gemas cada día. En total tardarás unos 15 segundos.



Como y he dicho un dia que podia me meti en la pagina y no funcionaba. Ya me fui de vacaciones y no pude seguir con el juego. Cuando vuelva lo retomare.


----------



## Kartal (15 Jul 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como y he dicho un dia que podia me meti en la pagina y no funcionaba. Ya me fui de vacaciones y no pude seguir con el juego. Cuando vuelva lo retomare.



Pues que disfrutes de tus vacaciones. Si estás en la costa cuando vayas a la playa cierra los ojos e imagínate por un momento que estás en el año 2028 en Burbuja d'Or. Luego pregúntale a LeBron James si esto es un juego...


----------



## mulleixion (15 Jul 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Y cual es? Jugar?.
> 
> Yo tenia una vision mas grande de esto.
> 
> ...




Bien si la finalidad de esto es crear entornos VR , AR y MMO... Podríamos decir que en cuanto a MMO es jugar , de hecho es lo que están preparando según dijeron , un apartado PvP. En términos de VR lo tuyo vale lo mismo que si compran cualquier tile . Y en términos de AR es donde puedes pegar el pelotazo si tienes propiedades premium. 


Las tienes ? O tienes cada tile en un pueblo ? 

No se igual tienes algo con lo que pegar el pelotazo pero en España lo dudo... Y lo dudo por el simple hecho de que lo más importante o que más puede valer de España en AR lo tienen mis socios.


----------



## Night (15 Jul 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Pincha en las coordenadas que estan en azul y entonces te lleva al mapa de la propiedad con sus cuadrados.



gracias!
pd, sigue siendo imposible vender incluso al 60-70% del supuesto precio de mercado...


----------



## mulleixion (15 Jul 2021)

Night dijo:


> gracias!
> pd, sigue siendo imposible vender incluso al 60-70% del supuesto precio de mercado...




manda perfil y te lo reviso si quieres...me los suele mandar la gente para que les ayude al menos a recuperar lo invertido..

Adjunto prueba, por si acaso XD


----------



## Night (15 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> manda perfil y te lo reviso si quieres...me los suele mandar la gente para que les ayude al menos a recuperar lo invertido..
> 
> Adjunto prueba, por si acaso XD



iba a enviarte un mp pero no me deja, como te lo mando?


----------



## Dadaria (15 Jul 2021)

Bueno, dejo mi último mensaje en este hilo, tampoco vamos a ser pesados. Para el que le interese: Earthium.io ya está en marcha y ha sacado su propia crypto, la cual puede ser retirada a una wallet, de momento solo dejan sacar 1 REKK (así es como se llama), pero a partir de la semana que viene dejan sacar 500 de una tacada. Si os interesa y todo eso, os pasáis por el discord, que os aproveche.


----------



## mulleixion (16 Jul 2021)

Night dijo:


> iba a enviarte un mp pero no me deja, como te lo mando?



Pues o me lo envías por Discord o deja por aquí el perfil que tampoco creo que pase nada... 

John1992#1848 en Discord


----------



## mulleixion (16 Jul 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Bueno, dejo mi último mensaje en este hilo, tampoco vamos a ser pesados. Para el que le interese: Earthium.io ya está en marcha y ha sacado su propia crypto, la cual puede ser retirada a una wallet, de momento solo dejan sacar 1 REKK (así es como se llama), pero a partir de la semana que viene dejan sacar 500 de una tacada. Si os interesa y todo eso, os pasáis por el discord, que os aproveche.





Por pura estadística se va a ir al inframundo. Un nuevo intento precoz de imitar los pasos de Earth 2. Ya lo intentaron otros como Afterearth , Vpark.io o incluso algunas otras plataformas como VictoriaVR también con su cripto. 

Lo de la cripto aunque lo haga descentralizado es lo de menos. Te pueden meter el scam incluso de mejor manera, enriqueciéndose mucho más. 

El mercado ya está repartido. Y sólo se repartirá más aún cuando los grandes saquen su enorme falo sobre la mesa , Nvidia , Epic Games o Sony...


----------



## mulleixion (16 Jul 2021)

Buenos días a todos. Hoy nos hemos despertado con la noticia de que el KYC está en la página de Earth 2 de pruebas... Esto nos afecta a todos pero no a todos por igual. 

A nivel legislativo y contando con el famoso modelo 720 a los residentes de España nos puede traer algunos quebraderos de cabeza. 

Próximamente haré un vídeo explicativo donde detallaré en que nos afecta este método de prevención de blanqueo de capitales y fraude ya que posiblemente tengamos que declarar nuestros bienes y activos en esta plataforma próximamente... 

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Silverado72 (16 Jul 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Bueno, dejo mi último mensaje en este hilo, tampoco vamos a ser pesados. Para el que le interese: Earthium.io ya está en marcha y ha sacado su propia crypto, la cual puede ser retirada a una wallet, de momento solo dejan sacar 1 REKK (así es como se llama), pero a partir de la semana que viene dejan sacar 500 de una tacada. Si os interesa y todo eso, os pasáis por el discord, que os aproveche.



Pues he entrado en la página y no parece que este plenamente operativa, o es que estoy acostumbrado al funcionamiento E2 y AE y no me aclaro en Earthium


----------



## Silverado72 (16 Jul 2021)

Ya voy viendo como funciona, pero parece que solo están abiertos algunos países, como en AE


----------



## Silverado72 (16 Jul 2021)

Veo que el equipo son gabachos, salvo un chino para relaciones internacionales. Tampoco parece muy numeroso.


----------



## Dadaria (16 Jul 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Veo que el equipo son gabachos, salvo un chino para relaciones internacionales. Tampoco parece muy numeroso.



En la página tenéis un enlace para entrar en el discord. En cuanto al funcionamiento y al equipo: Las aperturas no van por países sino por franjas horarias, de momento la única que está abierta es la de California, mañana a las 19:00 abre la que corresponde a EAU. El tema del equipo, y sobre todo, el jefe, es Frederik Dembak, un business angel francés reconocido y todo, así que no se trata de ninguna estafa. De todas formas, para informaros mejor de como funciona y todo eso, tenéis el discord en la propia página, por cualquier duda que tengáis. Por cierto, todas las propiedades están en todo momento a la venta. Y esta vez sí es mi último mensaje en el hilo para que quede todo claro.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Jul 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder todavia sigue lo de las putas joyas. Amos no me jodais pero si ya deberia estar el juego rulando con los recursos.
> 
> Solo me meti una vez a ver lo de la mierda de las joyas y no me iba la web y no me ha dado la gana de volver a entrar.
> 
> Anda y que les den mucho por culo



Parece que se va moviendo esto






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (16 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Parece que se va moviendo esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si es verdad...

¿Qué creéis que puede ser esta vez? ¿Essence, primeros recursos o alguna chorradita para mostrar que están trabajando?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> A ver si es verdad...
> 
> ¿Qué creéis que puede ser esta vez? ¿Essence, primeros recursos o alguna chorradita para mostrar que están trabajando?



Apuesto por recursos

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le Fanu (16 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> A ver si es verdad...
> 
> ¿Qué creéis que puede ser esta vez? ¿Essence, primeros recursos o alguna chorradita para mostrar que están trabajando?



*CHORRADITA*


----------



## kaluza5 (18 Jul 2021)

Últimamente, estoy recibiendo más gemas por mis propiedades. ¿Es algo que está pasando ahora?


----------



## mulleixion (18 Jul 2021)

kaluza5 dijo:


> Últimamente, estoy recibiendo más gemas por mis propiedades. ¿Es algo que está pasando ahora?



Es totalmente random. Yo ayer recibí 9 y hoy 10.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Jul 2021)

Este domingo he grabado una cancioncica muy simple (pero muy bonica en sí misma) y aquí os la dejo para que se regocijen y la disfruten.
En esta ocasión se la dedico *a todas las mujeres que nunca se animaron a amarme*.

*Cancioncica dedicada a las mujeres que nunca se animaron a amarme*

Si les gusta, no olviden usar mi código de refereridos en Earth2 y ¿quién sabe? ...la próxima cancioncica podría ir dedicada a su vuesencia.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (19 Jul 2021)

kaluza5 dijo:


> Últimamente, estoy recibiendo más gemas por mis propiedades. ¿Es algo que está pasando ahora?



Llevo 2 dias a 0

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (19 Jul 2021)

Hoy 11 que locura






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (19 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Hoy 11 que locura
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ha estropeado el algoritmo jajaja

A mí me han dado hoy 37, y eso que he vendido y tengo menos propiedades que hace una semana cuando me caían 8 o 9


----------



## automono (19 Jul 2021)

cada vez pienso más que alguno de los creadores se está forrando y escojonando a partes iguales.
Esto de las joyas, es la chorrda del siglo.

Si la idea de esto era un juego, deberían ir implementando las mecánicas del juego, aunque no estuviese en 3d, pero si lo que es gestión y tal...

Al final me veo que hacen un candycrush de esos...


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Jul 2021)

automono dijo:


> Si la idea de esto era un juego,



Siempre lo ha sido, más o menos.
Lo que NUNCA ha sido es otra cosa.


----------



## automono (19 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Siempre lo ha sido, más o menos.
> Lo que NUNCA ha sido es otra cosa.



nos vendieron la idea de un juego, pero no han hecho nada relacionado con ningún juego.

Han tenido meses, para hacer aunque sea el tema de gestión de recursos, territorios... ... vamos, la parte del "backoffice" de cada jugador, entiendo que el paso a 3d es lo complejo.

Pero no, han puesto un menú que de "joyas" que no valen para nada, chorrada para ir callando bocas... 

menuda estafa


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Jul 2021)

automono dijo:


> nos vendieron la idea de un juego, pero no han hecho nada relacionado con ningún juego.
> 
> Han tenido meses, para hacer aunque sea el tema de gestión de recursos, territorios... ... vamos, la parte del "backoffice" de cada jugador, entiendo que el paso a 3d es lo complejo.
> 
> ...



Sí, como juego es una estafa porque no siguen un plan, ni parece que avancen mucho.
Pero sigue siendo sólo un juego....

Son los que han querido ver algo diferente a un juego los que están equivocados.



Lo de las joyas.... ojo. Piénsalo así. Algún día servirán para algo. Pongamos que serán útiles dentro de un año, cuando empiece el 3D y tal y al ser ya algo "visual" mucha gente quiera jugar. Ahora aún es una cosa de frikis.

Cuando eso ocurra tú ya tendrás un montón de joyas acumuladas... y los nuevos que vengan a jugar no tendrán ninguna porque tendrán que empezar a recolectarlas en ese momento.
Llevarás ventaja, por antigüedad.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Jul 2021)

automono dijo:


> nos vendieron la idea de un juego, pero no han hecho nada relacionado con ningún juego.
> 
> Han tenido meses, para hacer aunque sea el tema de gestión de recursos, territorios... ... vamos, la parte del "backoffice" de cada jugador, entiendo que el paso a 3d es lo complejo.
> 
> ...




En ese "backoffice" , todo se está desarrollando. Desde el videojuego , otro videojuego PvP , aplicación móvil treasure Hunt... 

Otra cosa es que no te lo digan porque no te van a hablar del desarrollo de algo en calzoncillos. No obstante enseñaron algunos vídeos para demostrar cómo estaban trabajando en las físicas del juego mediante algunos assets de Unity. 

Las joyas son para ganar tiempo ? Si. Van a servir para algo ? Para mucho.


----------



## Le Fanu (19 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No obstante enseñaron algunos vídeos para demostrar cómo estaban trabajando en las físicas del juego mediante algunos assets de Unity.



¿Te refieres al video del buggy? Eso fue una cagada. No aportó absolutamente nada.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Te refieres al video del buggy? Eso fue una cagada. No aportó absolutamente nada.



El vídeo del buggy es un asset de Unity. Si. Pero ellos querían mostrar las físicas del terreno y de golpeo. Por ejemplo cómo se destrozaba el buggy al pegar con otro. 

Aportó lo mismo que cualquier otro video teaser de los que han sacado. Un añadido. Eso es todo. 


De momento han contratado o eso dice Shane por 6 cifras a una compañía antiblanqueo... Eso es bueno y malo para los españoles. 

No tengo mucho tiempo y dije que iba a hacer un vídeo así que lo haré cuando pueda para explicar la problemática . Porque es un problema gordo para nosotros con el modelo 720.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Te refieres al video del buggy? Eso fue una cagada. No aportó absolutamente nada.



A mi me aportó hype.
GTA a escala mundial. Para eso pago. Lo demás me importa un carajo.

En cuanto pueda, voy a coger un fin de semana y voy a conducr un buggy desde Moscú a Napoles sólo porque PUEDO.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Jul 2021)

Me gustaría recordar también a los impacientes por la implementación de Earth 2 en la blockchain que es lo peor que nos podría pasar a los residentes en España.

Nos obligarían a declarar absolutamente todo incluso en el modelo 720 , siendo nuestro valor de NET totalmente irreal habría que declararlo íntegramente y en caso de compra venta de tiles pagar por cada compra , venta y permuta de la misma teniendo que recoger cada transacción.

Os gusta esto ? Pues hay más. Estando implementado en la blockchain por cada cálculo inexacto de datos hacienda nos meterá 5.000€ de multa con un mínimo de 10.000€ por cada dato incorrecto.

Aunque esta cuantía está reclamada y denunciada a Bruselas, Bruselas parece que no está moviendo mucho el tema, alegando que el importe puede estar justificado para la prevención de blanqueo de capitales.


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Me gustaría recordar también a los impacientes por la implementación de Earth 2 en la blockchain que es lo peor que nos podría pasar a los residentes en España.
> 
> Nos obligarían a declarar absolutamente todo incluso en el modelo 720 , siendo nuestro valor de NET totalmente irreal habría que declararlo íntegramente y en caso de compra venta de tiles pagar por cada compra , venta y permuta de la misma teniendo que recoger cada transacción.
> 
> ...




En el momento en que EARTH2 pida tus datos personales sería un buen momento para vender o malvender todo.
Por el 720 no paso yo ni de coña.

Si dejan mover criptos de dentro hacia afuera sin KYC sería otra cosa.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Jul 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> En el momento en que EARTH2 pida tus datos personales sería un buen momento para vender o malvender todo.
> Por el 720 no paso yo ni de coña.
> 
> Si dejan mover criptos de dentro hacia afuera sin KYC sería otra cosa.




El KYC precisamente es la próxima implementación xD


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> El KYC precisamente es la próxima implementación xD



Pues van sembrados los genios del Earth2.

Habrá que pasar a otra cosa.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Jul 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Pues van sembrados los genios del Earth2.
> 
> Habrá que pasar a otra cosa.




Pues si...dicen que para prevención de blanqueo de capitales pero si tienes una net de 100.000 que luego para vender sacas solo 20k... Tu el más tonto declarando a Hacienda beneficio patrimonial de 100k y pagando claro jajaja


----------



## mulleixion (19 Jul 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Pues van sembrados los genios del Earth2.
> 
> Habrá que pasar a otra cosa.




Si lo que pretendías era la integración en blockchain sin KYC... Eso me parece que se acabó salvo que tengas tus criptos en Wallet fría... Ya ves cómo está todo en España ... Exchanges y demás... O proporcionan toda la info al gobierno o bloqueado.


----------



## antoniussss (19 Jul 2021)

de verdad, ¿a los que andáis flipando extasiados en colores porque os han dado 10 joyas virtuales estáis pagados por los propietarios?

Tengo 5 putas páginas enteras llenas de "joyas" que potenciarán ni un 1% de la producción de recursos futuras....

En todos los putos juegos existen niveles de mejoras, gemas, runas o su puta madre en bragas que potencian una cualidad.


No sé exactamente que os emociona.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Jul 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> de verdad, ¿a los que andáis flipando extasiados en colores porque os han dado 10 joyas virtuales estáis pagados por los propietarios?
> 
> Tengo 5 putas páginas enteras llenas de "joyas" que potenciarán ni un 1% de la producción de recursos futuras....
> 
> ...



No veo a nadie extasiado en colores ni flipando por eso. No sé de qué hablas. Diría que te lo estás inventando.

Lo que sí veo a muchos flipando cuando ven que TAMPOCO han ganado el sueldo vitalicio nescafé. No sabría decir si es en colores o en blanco y negro, pero se les ve bastante extasiados ante la realidad que cada día es más real. Yo los llamo los "aspirantes a Gordon Gecko".


----------



## antoniussss (19 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No veo a nadie extasiado en colores ni flipando por eso. No sé de qué hablas. Diría que te lo estás inventando.
> 
> Lo que sí veo a muchos flipando cuando ven que TAMPOCO han ganado el sueldo vitalicio nescafé. No sabría decir si es en colores o en blanco y negro, pero se les ve bastante extasiados ante la realidad que cada día es más real. Yo los llamo los "aspirantes a Gordon Gecko".




Pues como han comentado más arriba, entiendo no tener un juego en tiempo real en 3D ya, pero coño, un mínimo de unos paneles económicos para echar el rato como si fuera el Age of Empires mientras tanto..............


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Si lo que pretendías era la integración en blockchain sin KYC... Eso me parece que se acabó salvo que tengas tus criptos en Wallet fría... Ya ves cómo está todo en España ... Exchanges y demás... O proporcionan toda la info al gobierno o bloqueado.





No es necesario al 100% una billetera fría, hay varios exchanges centralizados y descentralizados que no te piden el KYC.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Jul 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> No es necesario al 100% una billetera fría, hay varios exchanges centralizados y descentralizados que no te piden el KYC.



Me parece que no te has leído la última aprobación en el BOE de que dan los datos al gobierno o se bloquean


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Me parece que no te has leído la última aprobación en el BOE de que dan los datos al gobierno o se bloquean




Los que no se van a leer el BOE, además de ni saber qué es, y seguramente de ni siquiera saber localizar a españistán en el mapa, serán los CEO´s de los exchanges repartidos en Singapur, Hong Kong, Nueva Caledonia, Togo, Samoa, etc.

Otra cosa son los fans de Binance y similares, ahí seguramente vais a pasar más de un susto, aunque sinceramente espero que no.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Jul 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Los que no se van a leer el BOE, además de ni saber qué es, y seguramente de ni siquiera saber localizar a españistán en el mapa, serán los CEO´s de los exchanges repartidos en Singapur, Hong Kong, Nueva Caledonia, Togo, Samoa, etc.
> 
> Otra cosa son los fans de Binance y similares, ahí seguramente vais a pasar más de un susto, aunque sinceramente espero que no.




En realidad no podrás operar con ninguno que no esté adscrito en España y proporcione los datos de los residentes en España. Yo tengo Kucoin. Sin KYC , he informándome , se verán obligados igualmente.


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> En realidad no podrás operar con ninguno que no esté adscrito en España y proporcione los datos de los residentes en España. Yo tengo Kucoin. Sin KYC , he informándome , se verán obligados igualmente.




¿A qué te refieres con eso de no poder operar en España? ¿Bloquearán el acceso a las webs de esos exchanges?


----------



## mulleixion (19 Jul 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres con eso de no poder operar en España? ¿Bloquearán el acceso a las webs de esos exchanges?




Además no es sólo la obligación del exchange pudiendo exponerse a multas millonarias. También tuya de informar independientemente de que el exchange no lo haga.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Jul 2021)

Lo de Binance bloqueado en múltiples zonas como China y Ontario... No te suena? Porque no es el único exchange que han prohibido y que están prohibiendo...


----------



## mulleixion (19 Jul 2021)

La solución que están dando es sacarlo todo inmediatamente a ledger o la Wallet fría que tengas... Y rapidito además. 

Que ocurre ? Pues : 

1. Hay cosas que no se pueden sacar a la Wallet fría 
2. Si meten Earth 2 u otras plataformas en este tipo de "bienes y patrimonio" como una plusvalía... Pues amigo a ver qué hacemos con lo que tenemos ahí porque eso sí que no lo puedes hacer desaparecer. 


Desde hace una semana ya me puse en contacto con un desarrollador para explicarle nuestro problema particular y digo particular porque en otros países no existe está obligación ni de informar ni de declarar, como puede ser Portugal y de hacerlo la cuantía de pago es ínfima así como las multas casi inexistentes o más equilibradas. 

En España nos comemos un 150% de multa como digo 5000 por dato inexacto partiendo desde 10.000 como multa mínima. 

Que tienes 2 dogecoin y dices que tienes 1 ? 5000
Que tienes 10 Ada y por stacking te dan a los días 3 ? 5000... Y así todo. Compra , venta , permuta , stacking , pool... Te van a meter el rabo del gobierno socialista hasta las entrañas.


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Jul 2021)

Sinceramente no veo a la hacienda española medieval tirano a paleolítica con una estructura de tal envergadura como para revisar las cuentas de cada persona en cada exchange, sin contar las cuentas múltiples, etc, etc. Prácticamente imposible, pero bueno, supongo que es como lo del coronafake, la idea es meter miedo y que la gente se acojone y haga barbaridades. El nivel de borreguismo del españolito medio es de un nivel superior al superior.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Jul 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Sinceramente no veo a la hacienda española medieval tirano a paleolítica con una estructura de tal envergadura como para revisar las cuentas de cada persona en cada exchange, sin contar las cuentas múltiples, etc, etc. Prácticamente imposible, pero bueno, supongo que es como lo del coronafake, la idea es meter miedo y que la gente se acojone y haga barbaridades. El nivel de borreguismo del españolito medio es de un nivel superior al superior.












Hacienda avisa a 14.800 españoles que tendrán que incluir las criptomonedas en su declaración de la renta


Con el comienzo de la campaña de la renta cabe recordar que hay que declararlo todo, también las criptomonedas que cuentan como si fueran, por...




www.google.com





Todo fake Carlos. Si viene Paco con las rebajas tu les dices que no sabes nada


----------



## mulleixion (19 Jul 2021)

«Jóvenes dueños de bitcoins de Vigo ya piensan en irse a residir a Portugal o Georgia»


La abogada María Extremadouro resuelve consultas fiscales de los inversores de criptomonedas. Hacienda ha avisado a 215 para que declaren



www.lavozdegalicia.es




Fake fake fake fake fake


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Jul 2021)

Sigo sin verlo, otra cosa es que te hayas dedicado a meter pasta en los exchanges, y buen pasta, utilizando tarjetas de crédito, transferencias, etc, además en exchanges haciendo el KYC. Hace años que se viene aconsejando el trueque con criptos entre particulares, y sin activar el KYC, exchanges descentralizados, o exchanges que se la sude la TODOPODEROSA HACIENDA IJJPANIOLA (que en algunas pc´s igual siguen usando el Windows XP), etc, etc,,pero ni puto caso. Que cada uno se las apañe como pueda.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Jul 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Sigo sin verlo, otra cosa es que te hayas dedicado a meter pasta en los exchanges, y buen pasta, utilizando tarjetas de crédito, transferencias, etc, además en exchanges haciendo el KYC. Hace años que se viene aconsejando el trueque con criptos entre particulares, y sin activar el KYC, exchanges descentralizados, o exchanges que se la sude la TODOPODEROSA HACIENDA IJJPANIOLA (que en algunas pc´s igual siguen usando el Windows XP), etc, etc,,pero ni puto caso. Que cada uno se las apañe como pueda.




Vaya y cómo has metido tu dinero en los exchanges ? En efectivo ? XD


----------



## Carlos1 (19 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Vaya y cómo has metido tu dinero en los exchanges ? En efectivo ? XD




Si tengo que explicarte como puedes tener criptos sin tener que utilizar a los bancos, pues apaga y vámonos, macho, de verdad, igual me estás troleando, no lo sé.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Jul 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Si tengo que explicarte como puedes tener criptos sin tener que utilizar a los bancos, pues apaga y vámonos, macho, de verdad, igual me estás troleando, no lo sé.



Cajeros , tarjetas regalo , exchanges sin KYC y en mano y de estas pronto elimina dos casi tres. Y la de en mano con las limitaciones de efectivo a hacer malabares...


----------



## Kartal (19 Jul 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Si tengo que explicarte como puedes tener criptos sin tener que utilizar a los bancos, pues apaga y vámonos, macho, de verdad, igual me estás troleando, no lo sé.



Entiendo que debes estar hablando con el Mejillón.

Por si no lo ha especificado, el modelo 720 estás obligado a rellenarlo solo si tienes más de 50.000 euros en el extranjero siendo residente en España.


----------



## pepita (19 Jul 2021)

Pensaba que pasaba ésto hace años, de hecho los cabecillas de *podemos* cuando llegaron al poder dijeron que habían declarado sus criptos, no?
El tira y afloja de todos los gobiernos está presente desde el `primer día, por supuesto que lo quieren controlar todo y cada día lo tienen mas fácil, no han parado de crear leyes para controlar hasta el último euro.

Si es opaco entrará menos gente, para eso están las criptomonedas. A mí me parece bien que lo hagan todo legal, es la forma de que se popularice de verdad. Yo no lo veo como un pelotazo opaco, lo veo como una inversión en un proyecto empresarial que puede dar el pelotazo, como facebook por ejemplo. El día que se saque en dinero, si hay ganancias habrá que declarar las plusvalías y si no se saca nada, no te van a cobrar.

Ya nos explicará el señor mejillón las implicaciones de tener que declararlo antes de que se venda, por si acaso yo me voy a apuntar los ingresos que he ido haciendo, para que no me pille de sorpresa, pero de pocos cientos pocos miles, no creo quie me vayan a arruinar a impuestos, ojalá.

Mas me preocupan otras cosas, como que veo que no avanza, y sobre TODO que no he vuelto a oir hablar a Shane del monto que tenía apartado para publicitarlo y que crezca.

Y si alguno os hgaceis multimillonario pues siempre os quedará Andorra

Creo que hay que declarar menos kartal, a mí me lo han pedido cada vez que cambio de banco que declare lo que tenga en el extranjero sea lo que sea


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Jul 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues como han comentado más arriba, entiendo no tener un juego en tiempo real en 3D ya, pero coño, un mínimo de unos paneles económicos para echar el rato como si fuera el Age of Empires mientras tanto..............



Bueno, yo lo que espero es que pronto se puedan unir en parcelas las parcelas limítrofes y dividir parcelas grandes en otras más pequeñas...

Ayudaría a gestionar más cómodamente las propiedades.

Otro cambio que espero es que sustituyan el skin actual (con edificios) y pongan ya el de verdad, o una aproximación al mismo. No tiene sentido ver Earth1 en Earth2.


----------



## Jebediah (20 Jul 2021)

New o viejinew, que es lo mismo de siempre.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (20 Jul 2021)

Hay otra "novedad"
Un bazar que no estara operativo.
Porque a ver a quien le vendes las joyas
Y el KYC 






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (20 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Hay otra "novedad"
> Un bazar que no estara operativo.
> Porque a ver a quien le vendes las joyas



Parece un plan sin fisuras, otra genialidad más.

Pero del Essence que ya estaba listo en abril o de los recursos ni palabra, no?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (20 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Parece un plan sin fisuras, otra genialidad más.
> 
> Pero del Essence que ya estaba listo en abril o de los recursos ni palabra, no?



Otra zanahoria paupérrima y van .......






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (20 Jul 2021)

Muchas gracias a mi referidor, hace tanto que no recibía nada que he estado media hora pensando que habían tenido un error los de E2, ni me acordaba que existía!!!


----------



## Kartal (21 Jul 2021)

Ya no se permite pujar o comprar si no tienes verificada tu identidad antes. Al menos el mapa ya funciona correctamente.


----------



## Kartal (21 Jul 2021)

Dear Earth 2 users,

We hope all is well. Earth 2 has two roll outs planned for this week, one due to launch over the next 12 hours (so long as a last minute security bug is fixed) and another towards the end of the week. These updates have been made possible due to the hard work and dedication from the Earth 2 development team who have managed the React update with great success. This is a short announcement to cover some of the updates in the first roll out but you can expect a more detailed, official PR announcement covering deeper details at the end of the week.

The first includes significant updates to our KYC verification process. This includes a new automated process meaning users will receive confirmation of their verification in a much more timely manner. The process will also reduce the existence of incomplete verification requests – something that frustrated a number of Earth 2 users. Earth 2 users will also be required to verify their accounts before being able to trade goods from user to user. This is a significant and important step toward creating a safer platform capable of expanding to allow compliant transactions between two users wishing to trade goods, whether they be Jewels, Land, Resources or more. Users who do not wish to trade will still be able to purchase new land from us without verifying their Earth 2 account.

The second part of the first roll out is the Earth 2 Bazaar and is the first version of the new Earth 2 user to user trading system. Whole Jewels will be the first sellable item on the Bazaar and will be used as a test, paving the way for additional items to be added as they are released and become tradeable inside Earth 2. We ask for your patience and understanding during this process and the following days as our QA and Development team monitor for potential issues. As always, reporting issues to us helps our team to faster identify and resolve problems and we greatly appreciate each and every report we receive. We look forward to sharing more later this week if all runs smoothly and according to plan.

Thank you


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ya no se permite pujar o comprar si no tienes verificada tu identidad antes. Al menos el mapa ya funciona correctamente.



Como verifico?
Si leo el codigo qr le meto los numeros y me da error.
Ahi se me queda

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Jul 2021)

Pues ya está el bazar funcionando. Se están vendiendo joyas a entre 1 y 3 dólares. Yo ya no entiendo nada.

A 1 dólar vuelan.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues ya está el bazar funcionando. Se están vendiendo joyas a entre 1 y 3 dólares. Yo ya no entiendo nada.
> 
> A 1 dólar vuelan.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk



A 3 también las esta vendien bien

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silverado72 (21 Jul 2021)

Acabo de hacerme el KYC. Se supone que esta en trámite


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Jul 2021)

¿Pero en serio estáis ganando cholos con ésto o me estáis vacilando?


----------



## Cuqui (21 Jul 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Pero en serio estáis ganando cholos con ésto o me estáis vacilando?



Metele algo con los beneficios de las cryptos.


----------



## Silverado72 (21 Jul 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Pero en serio estáis ganando cholos con ésto o me estáis vacilando?



Yo no, Don Pajarotto, solo lo hago por jugar. Si más adelante suena la flauta, mejor. Pero tengo mis dudas.
Por cierto, gemas a la venta


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Jul 2021)

El mapa de alturas sigue sin funcionar.
Chapuceros....


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Jul 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Pero en serio estáis ganando cholos con ésto o me estáis vacilando?



Creo que en este monpoly el holdeo tiene que ser de un nivel sideral, mínimo 5-6 años, cuando cada tile valga por lo menos 5 dólares y cada pedrusco unos 10-12 pavos. Son mis cuentas de la abuela.


----------



## antoniussss (21 Jul 2021)

a mi me dice que me tengo que verificar (Que ya lo hice en su día) y cuando quiero pinchar en el botón verificar, me dice que antes tengo que habilitar lo de la autentificación en 2 pasos (Que tambien la tengo activada desde hace tiempo)

ok xD


----------



## mulleixion (21 Jul 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Pero en serio estáis ganando cholos con ésto o me estáis vacilando?



5 cifras de ganancia desde mi inicio. Saludos !


----------



## pepita (21 Jul 2021)

ayns que nervios, me he puesto a vender joyas al leeros y ahora no sé cómo quitarlas de la venta.- No sé las que he puesto ni cómo encontrarlas

EDIT: Hay una pestañita a la derecha "selling". No creo que valgan eso, seguro que luego bajan, ¿qué pensais?

Por cierto me he verificado en un momento con el carnet de conducir


----------



## pepita (21 Jul 2021)

Pero que se venden en el acto, decidme algo, las he vendido no llega a 0.50 ¿bajarán, subirán?


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pero que se venden en el acto, decidme algo, las he vendido no llega a 0.50 ¿bajarán, subirán?



Son momentos de incertidumbre. De 2 dólares que se vendían bien esta mañana a 0,40-0,50 ahora. Salvo las de oro que están a 1,13.

Yo creo que el momento ha sido esta mañana. Pero también te digo que cuanto más tiempo pase, más joyas tendrán los usuarios. Esto puede hacer disminuir sus valor. Sin embargo, ya están a un precio bastante bajo y tampoco le veo sentido abaratarlo mucho más.

No sé qué decirte. Si tienes muchas y generas a buen ritmo, yo vendería una parte. Van a pasar meses hasta que se puedan usar, me temo.


----------



## pepita (21 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Son momentos de incertidumbre. De 2 dólares que se vendían bien esta mañana a 0,40-0,50 ahora. Salvo las de oro que están a 1,13.
> 
> Yo creo que el momento ha sido esta mañana. Pero también te digo que cuanto más tiempo pase, más joyas tendrán los usuarios. Esto puede hacer disminuir sus valor. Sin embargo, ya están a un precio bastante bajo y tampoco le veo sentido abaratarlo mucho más.
> 
> No sé qué decirte. Si tienes muchas y generas a buen ritmo, yo vendería una parte. Van a pasar meses hasta que se puedan usar, me temo.



gracias, es que nunca puedo estar en el momento, que rabia. Acabo de vender una amarilla a 1 euro, sí
Las demás han bajado en poquito rato que llevo, yo creo que valdrán menos pero ya he llegAdo tarde. A 3 euros, ni me lo hubiese pensado


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ayns que nervios, me he puesto a vender joyas al leeros y ahora no sé cómo quitarlas de la venta.- No sé las que he puesto ni cómo encontrarlas
> 
> EDIT: Hay una pestañita a la derecha "selling". No creo que valgan eso, seguro que luego bajan, ¿qué pensais?
> 
> Por cierto me he verificado en un momento con el carnet de conducir



Si suben o bajan, no lo sé, pero sé que con el tiempo serán más valiosas pues ahora mismo no valen nada.


----------



## pepita (21 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si suben o bajan, no lo se, pero sé que con el tiempo serán más valiosas pues ahora mismo no valen nada.



Yo creo que bajarán, ojalá tengas razón. Pero como dices, valen poco, asi que he vendido unas pocas y me he comprado negras y marrones, que tenía muy pocas


----------



## mulleixion (21 Jul 2021)

De comprar , lo mismo que en Earth 1 con mucho valor.... Petróleo y Oro. 

Teniendo ambas siempre podrás comerciar recursos con un mayor margen de beneficio respecto a otras. Es decir , siempre tiene más valor por lo que si necesitas otros materiales vendes estos y recompras los otros


----------



## Kartal (21 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Son momentos de incertidumbre. De 2 dólares que se vendían bien esta mañana a 0,40-0,50 ahora. Salvo las de oro que están a 1,13.
> 
> Yo creo que el momento ha sido esta mañana. Pero también te digo que cuanto más tiempo pase, más joyas tendrán los usuarios. Esto puede hacer disminuir sus valor. Sin embargo, ya están a un precio bastante bajo y tampoco le veo sentido abaratarlo mucho más.
> 
> No sé qué decirte. Si tienes muchas y generas a buen ritmo, yo vendería una parte. Van a pasar meses hasta que se puedan usar, me temo.



Yo vendí unas pocas a 1,5 pero no voy a regalarlas. Dejaré a la venta unas cuantas de los colores que más tengo para ver cómo se comporta el mercado y ya está.


----------



## Visrul (21 Jul 2021)

Una pregunta: para la verificación 2FA, ¿qué herramienta/app utilizáis o recomendáis usar para generar el token?
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Jul 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Una pregunta: para la verificación 2FA, ¿qué herramienta/app utilizáis o recomendáis usar para generar el token?
> Un saludo y gracias



Google Autenticador


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Jul 2021)

Yo hay algunas cosas del uso de la tecnobisutería esta que no entiendo.

Pongamos por caso que uno tiene dos joyas de las que hacen petróleo... Y quiere producir petróleo. Entonces aplica esas dos joyas a un tile y ese tile generará un 1% de petróleo. ¿Esto es así o cómo se supone que funciona?


----------



## mulleixion (21 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo hay algunas cosas del uso de la tecnobisutería esta que no entiendo.
> 
> Pongamos por caso que uno tiene dos joyas de las que hacen petróleo... Y quiere producir petróleo. Entonces aplica esas dos joyas a un tile y ese tile generará un 1% de petróleo. ¿Esto es así o cómo se supone que funciona?



No. Las joyas son un boost ( un potenciador ) . Se sumarán a la producción que ellos determinen.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Jul 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Una pregunta: para la verificación 2FA, ¿qué herramienta/app utilizáis o recomendáis usar para generar el token?
> Un saludo y gracias



Yo estoy intentando con el autenticador de Google, pero todos los códigos que me da me dice wue son invalidos, y sin el 2fA no me deja verificar la cuenta, llevo rayado todo el dia

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Yo estoy intentando con el autenticador de Google, pero todos los códigos que me da me dice wue son invalidos, y sin el 2fA no me deja verificar la cuenta, llevo rayado todo el dia
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



A mi me pasó al principio también. Reinicia el móvil y reinicia Earth 2 (borra cookies del navegador). Así debería de funcionarte.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (22 Jul 2021)

Nada lo mismo






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (22 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Nada lo mismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no me acuerdo bien... Pero cambia algo, si lo haces desde el pc inténtalo desde el móvil a ver, o viceversa, o prueba con otro navegador
¿has borrado cookies?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (22 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo no me acuerdo bien... Pero cambia algo, si lo haces desde el pc inténtalo desde el móvil a ver, o viceversa, o prueba con otro navegador
> ¿has borrado cookies?



Si pepepita , lo he hecho de todas las maneras posibles , desde mi note 10 , desde el iPhone 12 de mi mujer y el portatil.
He cambiado los navegadores , todo.
Y asi sigo

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Jul 2021)

¿Alguien más cree que las joyas negras están infravaloradas? Están a 0,80 de media en el bazaar, pero son las únicas que potencian dos recursos a la vez, siendo uno de ellos petróleo. Bajo mi punto de vista deberían tener un precio similar a las de oro (1,30 de media).

Supongo que se irá corrigiendo con el paso de los días.


----------



## mulleixion (22 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Alguien más cree que las joyas negras estás infravaloradas? Están a 0,80 de media en el bazaar, pero son las únicas que potencian dos recursos a la vez, siendo uno de ellos petróleo. Bajo mi punto de vista deberían tener un precio similar a las de oro (1,30 de media).
> 
> Supongo que se irá corrigiendo con el paso de los días.




Tienes toda la razón. Aún así han subido. Ayer compré 85 a 0,64.


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Jul 2021)

Hay muchas fluctuaciones durante las 24 horas. Aquí dejo un seguimiento de ayer de un usuario de twitter (con franja horaria USAmericana, ojo, pero no sé si es costa este u oeste):




Si se quiere sacar beneficio a corto plazo, hay que estar revisando continuamente. Trading intradía de toda la vida, vamos. En un rato me he sacado algo de beneficio, pero no se si compensa la dedicación.


----------



## Kartal (22 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Hay muchas fluctuaciones durante las 24 horas. Aquí dejo un seguimiento de ayer de un usuario de twitter (con franja horaria USAmericana, ojo):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 720473
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, estaba buscando algo así.


----------



## pepita (22 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Si pepepita , lo he hecho de todas las maneras posibles , desde mi note 10 , desde el iPhone 12 de mi mujer y el portatil.
> He cambiado los navegadores , todo.
> Y asi sigo
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Pues tendrás que pedir ayuda a atención al cliente, porque no se me ocurre nada más


Pues yo también he comprado negras, ayer conseguí varias a 0.58 y hoy las que pille hasta .65, aunque yo creo que las joyas están sobrevaloradas, algunas tiles ya me han dado 3 joyas habiendo costado la tile como una, no sé, no sé.

No sé si vale la pena yo tampoco


----------



## Kartal (22 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues tendrás que pedir ayuda a atención al cliente, porque no se me ocurre nada más
> 
> 
> Pues yo también he comprado negras, ayer conseguí varias a 0.58 y hoy las que pille hasta .65, aunque yo creo que las joyas están sobrevaloradas, algunas tiles ya me han dado 3 joyas habiendo costado la tile como una, no sé, no sé.
> ...



Exacto, yo creo que por esos precios lo mejor es acumular más propiedades, que a su vez te darán más joyas.

Otra cosa es ya entretenerse especulando con ellas. En mi opinión es bueno para el juego que exista esa opción y que el dinero se mueva. Eso sí, espero que después de esto no se tiren otros 3 meses sin sacar nada más.


----------



## mulleixion (22 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Hay muchas fluctuaciones durante las 24 horas. Aquí dejo un seguimiento de ayer de un usuario de twitter (con franja horaria USAmericana, ojo, pero no sé si es costa este u oeste):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 720473
> 
> ...



Ten cuidado con eso... Tienes el KYC verificado. Y eso son transacciones en las que juegas con dinero. 

Solo comento.


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ten cuidado con eso... Tienes el KYC verificado. Y eso son transacciones en las que juegas con dinero.
> 
> Solo comento.



En 2012 saqué 10k euros de España y los metí en Suiza. Tenía obligación de cumplimentar el DD1 para el Banco de España, pero pasé. Todavía sigo esperando la sanción.

Con esto quiero decir que, aunque es verdad que existe riesgo, es prácticamente imposible que te metan mano por cantidades ínfimas. Si ya es complicado hacerlo con cryptos, imagínate con Virtual Real States que están en un limbo aún mayor.


----------



## mulleixion (22 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> En 2012 saqué 10k euros de España y los metí en Suiza. Tenía obligación de cumplimentar el DD1 para el Banco de España, pero pasé. Todavía sigo esperando la sanción.
> 
> Con esto quiero decir que, aunque es verdad que existe riesgo, es prácticamente imposible que te metan mano por cantidades ínfimas. Si ya es complicado hacerlo con cryptos, imagínate con Virtual Real States que están en un limbo aún mayor.



Si no me equivoco justamente esos 10k son el límite anual por lo que en principio no hay que declarar nada. 

Tu puedes traer o sacar de España hasta 10.000€ anuales sin que tengas que prestar declaración por ello..


----------



## mulleixion (22 Jul 2021)

Aquí lo explica : 

Al viajar desde España al extranjero, no hay límite sobre el dinero o los bienes que puedas llevar contigo pero atento: "las cantidades en dinero, títulos o valores superiores a 10.000 euros por persona deben ser declaradas en la aduana".


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Jul 2021)

No era dinero en efectivo, eran unos y ceros.


----------



## Jebediah (22 Jul 2021)

Si un juego como este genera todo eso, que cada uno haga sus cuentas de a donde puede llegar Earth 2 *si los devs espabilan.*

‘Axie Infinity’ es de los juegos con mayor crecimiento de ingresos de la historia: el "Pokémon de los NFT" que vende que podemos ganar dinero jugando (xataka.com)


----------



## mulleixion (22 Jul 2021)

Blueprints habilitados


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Blueprints habilitados



Está disponible en la versión beta solo. Es extraño. Cuando lo habilitas se crea una nueva capa de tiles más pequeña. Y por si había dudas, también habrá que pagar para este enredo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Está disponible en la versión beta solo. Es extraño. Cuando lo habilitas se crea una nueva capa de tiles más pequeña. Y por si había dudas, también habrá que pagar para este enredo.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 720910



No sirve para nada mientras el mapa de alturas siga sin funcionar...


----------



## pepita (22 Jul 2021)

¿cómo mas pequeña?
Lo que me mosquea es que te deje hacerlo en cualquier sitio, sin ser tuyo, espero que no venga nadie a mis tiles


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿cómo mas pequeña?
> Lo que me mosquea es que te deje hacerlo en cualquier sitio, sin ser tuyo, espero que no venga nadie a mis tiles



Entiendo que eso solo es posible en la versión beta, esperemos...


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿cómo mas pequeña?
> Lo que me mosquea es que te deje hacerlo en cualquier sitio, sin ser tuyo, espero que no venga nadie a mis tiles




Si los tiles son de 10 x 10 m, y quieres construir algo en 1 único tile, hay que dividir ese tile en cuadradicos más pequeños.

De lo contrario cada "ladrillo" que usaras sería de 10x10 metros de tamaño.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Entiendo que eso solo es posible en la versión beta, esperemos...



Lo que no entiendo es cómo consigues loguearte en la página de pruebas.
A mí no me deja.


----------



## pepita (22 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si los tiles son de 10 x 10 m, y quieres construir algo en 1 único tile, hay que dividir ese tile en cuadradicos más pequeños.
> 
> De lo contrario cada "ladrillo" que usaras sería de 10x10 metros de tamaño.



ah, pero es verdad que es mas pequeño el tile, no son 10x10, me he puesto sobre los coches


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ah, pero es verdad que es mas pequeño el tile, no son 10x10, me he puesto sobre los coches
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 720964




Tienen pinta de ser de 1 m. Sería lo más lógico.


----------



## pepita (22 Jul 2021)

Yo no lo veo, me parece muy pronto para edificar nada pagando, mientras estemos con este mapa porquerioso, no sé qué pensais, que seguro que entendeis mas que yo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo no lo veo, me parece muy pronto para edificar nada pagando, mientras estemos con este mapa porquerioso, no sé qué pensais, que seguro que entendeis mas que yo.




Sin el mapa de alturas, ningún blueprint sirve para nada, a no ser que se trate de diseñar edificios con base perfectamente plana. Geometría euclídea básica, no apta para Chipirones.

¿Cómo hacéis para ver esa versión beta?


----------



## pepita (22 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sin el mapa de alturas, ningún blueprint sirve para nada, a no ser que se trate de diseñar edificios con base perfectamente plana. Geometría euclídea básica, no apta para Chipirones.
> 
> ¿Cómo hacéis para ver esa versión beta?



Yo me hice cuenta en el stage2, lo que no sé es cómo algunos `pueden comprar ahí, cómo meten dinero, porque sin dinero y sin verificar no puedes verlo todo

Aquí:

Earth 2

Yo me imagino que seré chipirón, a ver si convenzo a mi hijo que me haga algo


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Jul 2021)

Sin el mapa de alturas, esto no se puede hacer, te pongas como te pongas:








Y en las imágenes que habéis pasado, el mapa de alturas no está, en la página no funciona.

OPCIONES:

1. Sólo habra opción a hacer edificios en base plana, y como mucho incrustarlos en la tierra, con lo que las intersecciones quedarán de un cutro que no veas, además de que dificulta mucho el diseño.

2. Ese módulo de los blueprints aún está en bragas.


----------



## pepita (22 Jul 2021)

Osea, no te loguees, abrete cuenta nueva diferente


----------



## pepita (22 Jul 2021)

Es que sólo están activas dos herramientas de momento, pero están ahí para mas adelante. A mí me va a dar igual, no voy a gastar de momento en ésto, además dijeron que sería posible importar modelos mas adelante, no?


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Es que sólo están activas dos herramientas de momento, pero están ahí para mas adelante. A mí me va a dar igual, no voy a gastar de momento en ésto, además dijeron que sería posible importar modelos mas adelante, no?
> Ver archivo adjunto 721008




Las dos primeras opciones son para trazar polígonos. La primera de forma libre y la segunda rectángulos.
La tercera parece para unir contornos o superficies.
La cuarta parece para restar (sustraer) superficies.
La quinta parece que busca la intersección de dos superficies.
La sexta no lo tengo claro, quizá agrupar.
La séptima es copiar.
La octava es borrar.
La novena es atrás.


RESUMEN: Sólo lo más básico de lo básico y sólo con bases planas.


----------



## automono (22 Jul 2021)

yo creo que antes de 3d, y meterse en camisa de once varas, tienen que tener claro el tema de gestión, los menús... parece que van como pollos sin cabeza, y mira que han ingresado un huevo de dinero (si son reales los datos de tiles vendidos y tal...).
Vamos, que están haciendo un juego a trozos sin tener claro ni las mecanicas ni nada.


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Jul 2021)

Yo tampoco le veo utilidad. ¿Para qué coño vamos a construir un holograma y más si el nivel real del terreno no está aún disponible como dice Quijote? En Discord se comenta que es para marcar la zona a edificar o algo así... No lo veo claro. 

Si es cierto que algunos usuarios han creado letras al estilo del cartel de Hollywood para poner el nombre de megaciudades, pero mas allá de eso no le veo sentido.

Lo de añadir crédito a la web beta, olvidaros. Parece que se lo "dan" a los usuarios premium para que trasteen.


----------



## pepita (22 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo tampoco le veo utilidad. ¿Para qué coño vamos a construir un holograma y más si el nivel real del terreno no está aún disponible como dice Quijote? En Discord se comenta que es para marcar la zona a edificar o algo así... No lo veo claro.
> 
> Si es cierto que algunos usuarios han creado letras al estilo del cartel de Hollywood para poner el nombre de megaciudades, pero mas allá de eso no le veo sentido.
> 
> Lo de añadir crédito a la web beta, olvidaros. Parece que se lo "dan" a los usuarios premium para que trasteen.



Ah, claro, es que ví a Meta comprando, y ya ví que dinero real no podía ser, por la cantidad. Pero andaba con dudas de si se podía hacer de alguna forma para ir probando


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo tampoco le veo utilidad. ¿Para qué coño vamos a construir un holograma y más si el nivel real del terreno no está aún disponible como dice Quijote? En Discord se comenta que es para marcar la zona a edificar o algo así... No lo veo claro.
> 
> Si es cierto que algunos usuarios han creado letras al estilo del cartel de Hollywood para poner el nombre de megaciudades, pero mas allá de eso no le veo sentido.
> 
> Lo de añadir crédito a la web beta, olvidaros. Parece que se lo "dan" a los usuarios premium para que trasteen.



Pero mejor que empiecen, aunque sea con poco.
Es la parte del proyecto interesante (de hecho es la única interesante), la que más trabajo lleva, la que más trabajo va a dar... Entre que antes empiecen a dar pasitos, mejor.

Todo lo demas, tiles, market, joyas... es, informáticamente hablando, una chorradita. Juego de niños.
Lo jodido es el 3D.

Que empiecen con eso cuanto antes. Todo lo demás es irrelevante.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Jul 2021)

A mí no me parece mal que edificar sea difícil/caro/laborioso.

De no ser así, todo el mundo estará todo el día haciendo cubos de mierda, nada currado, nada elaborado

Earth2 tendrá más o menos este aspecto:










Sin embargo, si para construir algo vistoso hay que currarse el diseño, poner creatividad, recursos y dinero.... Los edificios que haya serán menos, pero serán mejores.


Imagino que Villa Patata será más bien paisaje cubista.


----------



## pepita (22 Jul 2021)

No, yo espero que te lo curres tú, y yo poner unos bancos para admirarlo desde el Mirador.
Unos bancos de pago, claro
Yo con poner algo así, voy que chuto


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, yo espero que te lo curres tú, y yo poner unos bancos para admirarlo desde el Mirador




Yo Unity paso de aprender....
Pero sí tengo experiencia en diseño 3D, como ingeniero. Cuando le daba a esas cosas, siempre me gustaba hacer, en mi tiempo libre, cosas más curvilíneas o geométricamente exigentes. Entiendo de la geometría que hay detrás y conozco muchas de las técnicas de mapeado y texturizado... peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeero, no es lo mío.

Espero simplemente poder convertir modelos de algún modo y así poder tener diseños propios que no tenga nadie más que yo.
Si eso no es posible, pues tiraré de lo que haya disponible en internet.

El problema de esas movidas es que cualquier cosita, por pequeña que sea, si es "especial" tiene horas y horas de curro.


Yo siempre he dicho que, seguramente, aquellos capaces de producir modelos para E2 (formato Unity o compatible o lo que sea), podrán hacer buen negocio con ello. Negocio de verdad, con dólares de verdad.

Pongamos que E2 permite que configurar el avatar, cambiarle el color del pelo, y esas cosas... pero permite, además, subir tu propio modelo de avatar, siempre que se cumplan los requisitos técnicos X.

Entonces podrías, por ejemplo, pasear por E2 con la Skin de Yoda, o de Bruce Lee, o de Mr Potato... Pero necesitarás a alguien que haga ese modelo que buscas.


De hecho, con un escáner 3D, o quizá con alguna técnica de interpolación a través de fotos, sería teoréticamente posible hacerse un "SIM" con el aspecto REAL de uno mismo en E2.

O, por ejemplo, que alguien reproduzca tu casa real a través de fotografias.
O la casa que te quieres comprar...

O quieres conducir un Delorean y no un buggy como en Ready Player One.... O quieres un Deloran ROJO...

El programador que pueda hacer esas cosas.... ese tiene negocio, si quiere. Muchos pagarán bastante por esa clase de trabajos especializados.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, yo espero que te lo curres tú, y yo poner unos bancos para admirarlo desde el Mirador.
> Unos bancos de pago, claro
> Yo con poner algo así, voy que chuto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 721052




Yo en Villa Tortilla querría hacer dos cosas.

1. Poner el mirador más alto posible. Tengo la localización perfecta para ello. Simplemente un sitio al que poder subir y ver toda Villa Paella desde arriba, al completo. No se piensa cobrar entrada. Es sólo para subir ahí y hacer un selfie si eso.

2. Subir un toro de Osborne enorme que se vea desde la playa.


No tengo más planes urbanísticos allí, salvo eso.

En otras localizaciones sí tengo cositas más peliagudas en mente.


----------



## pepita (22 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> De hecho, con un escáner 3D, o quizá con alguna técnica de interpolación a través de fotos, sería teoréticamente posible hacerse un "SIM" con el aspecto REAL de uno mismo en E2.
> 
> O, por ejemplo, que alguien reproduzca tu casa real a través de fotografias.
> O la casa que te quieres comprar...
> ...



Yo no tengo ni idea de 3D, pero por experiencia sé que este tipo de cosas que ahora pueden ser muy costosas de hacer y caras, en unos años serán mas fáciles y baratas.
Y no creo que el 3D de todo E2 esté listo pronto, por eso me parece tirar el dinero construir cosas ahora y que queden obsoletas y/o no encajen luego, osea que o lo ponen muy pero que muy barato o no le veo sentido a ponerlo ya y cobrando.

Tiene la opción de guardar y así poder ir aprendiendo, pero yo por mucho que quiera aprender siempre voy a hacer una cutrez y con el tiempo o ponen ellos modelos de edificios o se podrán importar


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea de 3D, pero por experiencia sé que este tipo de cosas que ahora pueden ser muy costosas de hacer y caras, en unos años serán mas fáciles y baratas.
> Y no creo que el 3D de todo E2 esté listo pronto, por eso me parece tirar el dinero construir cosas ahora y que queden obsoletas y/o no encajen luego, osea que o lo ponen muy pero que muy barato o no le veo sentido a ponerlo ya y cobrando.
> 
> Tiene la opción de guardar y así poder ir aprendiendo, pero yo por mucho que quiera aprender siempre voy a hacer una cutrez y con el tiempo o ponen ellos modelos de edificios o se podrán importar



El mundillo de los modelos 3D existe hace años.
En él, como en todo, lo bueno, bueno, bueno.... cuesta dinero.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Jul 2021)

Bueno, he invertido 30 eurillos tontos en esto otra vez.
Ando tras la pista de gangas Clase 1.

¿Alguna recomendación u oferta?


----------



## Kartal (22 Jul 2021)

Nuevo subidón del mercado. En una semana he pasado de tener 150 propiedades a 83. En número de tiles no es tanta la diferencia porque reinvierto en propiedades cada vez más grandes. Esto se mueve, chavales.


----------



## Kartal (22 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, yo espero que te lo curres tú, y yo poner unos bancos para admirarlo desde el Mirador.
> Unos bancos de pago, claro
> Yo con poner algo así, voy que chuto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 721052




Villa Burbuja 2028

Expectativa vs Realidad


----------



## pepita (22 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Nuevo subidón del mercado. En una semana he pasado de tener 150 propiedades a 83. En número de tiles no es tanta la diferencia porque reinvierto en propiedades cada vez más grandes. Esto se mueve, chavales.



Pues que bien, me alegro, yo ni me entero, vendí muchas tiles sueltas la semana pasada y ya nada, pero soy muy carera, sólo tengo a buen precio esa que he puesto


----------



## Kartal (22 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues que bien, me alegro, yo ni me entero, vendí muchas tiles sueltas la semana pasada y ya nada, pero soy muy carera, sólo tengo a buen precio esa que he puesto



Menuda pedrá tienes con los Sheraton, Tata...


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues que bien, me alegro, yo ni me entero, vendí muchas tiles sueltas la semana pasada y ya nada, pero soy muy carera, sólo tengo a buen precio esa que he puesto




No estoy interesado en comprar tan pocos tiles sueltos....
30x10 no es mucho...

Busco más parcelas a buen precio que, en total, cuesten entre 20 y 30 euros. Eso de tenerlo todo tan defragmentado no creo que sea bueno.
Un par de caprichos aquí y allá, vale, pero yo prefiero tener superficies más grandes.

Igual dejo el dinero simplemente ahí por si me da por una compra compulsiva en algún momento, no sé.


----------



## pepita (22 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Menuda pedrá tienes con los Sheraton, Tata...



Bueno a alguno le interesará, dale tiempo, que para mí somos 4 gatos. Fíjate que ayer entré a ver las joyas y conocía a todos los vendedores, debemos ser unos 10 o 12 con varios nicks y que hablamos mucho. Ya vendrá gente si el huevon de Shane como dice Silverado se decide a hacer publi


----------



## pepita (22 Jul 2021)

Yo soy carera, siempre lo he sido y siempre lo seré, típica pepita que lo suyo no baja

Es mejor tener algo de dinero en cuenta por si sale algo nuevo, o algún país, yo es que no me puedo aguantar y en cuanto tengo me lo gasto, al contrario que en la vida real que soy muy rácana

EDITO, porque si no lleno de mensajes
¿Cómo se llamaba el chico que traía ofertas? D_M o algo así, ¿lo habrá dejado del todo?


----------



## Kartal (22 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ya vendrá gente si el huevon de Shane como dice Silverado se decide a hacer publi



Ojo a Silver con la que está montando en Calópolis. Ahora que ya funciona de nuevo el mapa echadle un vistazo a toda la zona costera entre VB y la frontera con Egipto. Canelita.


----------



## pepita (22 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ojo a Silver con la que está montando en Calópolis. Ahora que ya funciona de nuevo el mapa echadle un vistazo a toda la zona costera entre VB y la frontera con Egipto. Canelita.



ah si? Voy a ver, y a ver si condigo ahorrar 6 euros que te quería comprar y siempre me lo gasto antes de llegar!


----------



## Kartal (22 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo soy carera, siempre lo he sido y siempre lo seré, típica pepita que lo suyo no baja
> 
> Es mejor tener algo de dinero en cuenta por si sale algo nuevo, o algún país, yo es que no me puedo aguantar y en cuanto tengo me lo gasto, al contrario que en la vida real que soy muy rácana
> 
> ...



@D_M


----------



## D_M (22 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> @D_M



@pepita Si, ya no entro apenas en Earth2, estoy con temas mas rentables


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

D_M dijo:


> @pepita Si, ya no entro apenas en Earth2, estoy con temas mas rentables



Pero déjate algo de C1 aquí, que ésto a largo seguro que pita


----------



## D_M (23 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pero déjate algo de C1 aquí, que ésto a largo seguro que pita



Si, tengo cosas todavía que se van vendiendo y cosas con recursos que no vendo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

Los blueprints están en la versión normal.


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

Han añadido páginas. Le veo a Shane mas joven y guapo, a ver si se está gastando nuestros millones en tratamientos de belleza y rejuvenecedores!

Y el niño ha desaparecido definitivamente.

Our Team - Earth 2 


News - Earth 2


----------



## Le Fanu (23 Jul 2021)

Holotutorial

Holobuildings_Screenshots_&_Manual.pdf


----------



## Kartal (23 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Holotutorial
> 
> Holobuildings_Screenshots_&_Manual.pdf



Me lo acabo de leer enterito. Señores, este es un día histórico en Earth 2. Esto marca un antes y un después.


----------



## Kartal (23 Jul 2021)

A ver si lo he entendido bien... ya podemos crear sin coste hasta 100 blueprints en nuestras propiedades.

Y en cuanto podamos crear Holobuildings (con E$ o Essence) ya servirán para empezar a acumular recursos aunque todavía no sea visible cuál y qué cantidad del mismo.

Es así? Me he dejado algo importante, aparte de los detalles técnicos?


----------



## antoniussss (23 Jul 2021)

Que mierda es un blueprint?


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)




----------



## Jebediah (23 Jul 2021)

O mi PC es una puta mierda o se necesita algo bien potente para mover con fluidez el editor.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> O mi PC es una puta mierda o se necesita algo bien potente para mover con fluidez el editor.




No es un problema de recursos... el editor aún está un bragas y no va bien.


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido bien... ya podemos crear sin coste hasta 100 blueprints en nuestras propiedades.
> 
> Y en cuanto podamos crear Holobuildings (con E$ o Essence) ya servirán para empezar a acumular recursos aunque todavía no sea visible cuál y qué cantidad del mismo.
> 
> Es así? Me he dejado algo importante, aparte de los detalles técnicos?



Pero no entiendo, si no tenemos los holos de los co^^^^s, no almacenamos recursos?
Me parece bien que se premie a quién invierta mas tiempo y dinero, pero qué hay de quien lo compra para holdear a largo, por ejemplo una empresa grande quiere invertir y tiene que crear un puesto o un departamente de gente que cuide de las joyas, los holobolos y demás mierdas?


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido bien...* ya podemos crear sin coste hasta 100 blueprints en nuestras propiedades*.



Y ¿cómo lo haceis? yo no veo mas que la opción de hacerlos y guardarlos en el limbo


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pero no entiendo, si no tenemos los holos de los co^^^^s, no almacenamos recursos?
> Me parece bien que se premie a quién invierta mas tiempo y dinero, pero qué hay de quien lo compra para holdear a largo, por ejemplo una empresa grande quiere invertir y tiene que crear un puesto o un departamente de gente que cuide de las joyas, los holobolos y demás mierdas?




Esa gente se ha equivocado de plataforma.
Este proyecto no va de eso. Eso es un agregado irrelevante... Lo que sucede es que el mensaje "puedes ganar dinero sin trabajar" ha idiotizado a mucha gente.

Esto va de crear un entorno 3D planetario, tarea lo bastante sísifea como para que haya dudas de que sea realizable.

Lo de "yo he venido aquí a ganar dinero", ni es el propósito de la plataforma, ni es lo que prometen, ni es lo que garantizan.


Entiende esto:

Si entran 1000 y todos quieren ganar algo, tienen que salir, por decir algo, 2000.
¿Cómo se convierten 1000 en 2000?

Y ahora piensa esto. Esto es una empresa que quiere ganar dinero. ¿Se supone que van a ganar -1000?


Pongamos que ha entrado 1 millón.
De ese millón hay que sacar pasta para desarrollar el juego. Con lo cual en el arca hay menos de un millón....

Ese dinero tiene que poder salir. ¿Qué ocurriría si todos quisieran retirarse al mismo tiempo? Aparte de que sería imposible porque no se puede vender de vuelta a E2... sería imposible pagarlo, porque en las arcas hay MENOS de un millón.

Y quítale también el margen de beneficio de ellos.

Al final lo que todos los ingenuos te cuentan es que 100 se convierten en 100000 por arte de birlobirloque. Creer eso es de necios.
100 han sido siempre cien y jamás se convierten en 100000.


Esto va de 3D, de un proyecto en 3D cuya magnitud desafía los límites de lo probable.
Aquello que creen que existe una mínima posibillidad de que se lleve a cabo, invierten un dinero.... QUE NO SE VA A MULTIPLICAR COMO LOS PANES Y LOS PECES, pero por el que se espera un PRODUCTO en forma de entorno 3D.


Ponéos a trabajar y dejad de buscar recetas mágicas para que os llueva el dinero, copón.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pero no entiendo, si no tenemos los holos de los co^^^^s, no almacenamos recursos?
> Me parece bien que se premie a quién invierta mas tiempo y dinero, pero qué hay de quien lo compra para holdear a largo, por ejemplo una empresa grande quiere invertir y tiene que crear un puesto o un departamente de gente que cuide de las joyas, los holobolos y demás mierdas?



No almacenas nada, de momento, salvo joyas que, de momento, no valen para nada.

Las joyas puedes conservarlas, para cuando sean útiles, o puedes venderlas, si no las quieres porque, de momento, no valen para nada.


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

Para hacer lo que cuentas hace falta mucho, pero mucho dinero, si no invierte gente fuerte , sólo jugadores a los que les gusta el 3D jamás va a despegar


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Para hacer lo que cuentas hace falta mucho, pero mucho dinero, si no invierte gente fuerte , sólo jugadores a los que les gusta el 3D jamás va a despegar




Yo creo que deberíais dejar de usar verbos como "invertir", inducen a confusión.
Cuando te compras el Red Dead Redemption no inviertes en nada. Adquieres un producto.
Pues esto es lo mismo, pero pagas por un producto futuro, que podrá venir o no.

Si consiguen desarrollar el producto, bienvenido.
Si no, posiblemente no puedan devolver el dinero a todo el mundo.

Es algo parecido a un Crowfunding. Lo haces A FONDO PERDIDO. Ayudas a un escritor a que acabe su obra PORQUE CREES QUE ESA OBRA SERÁ BUENA y porque te ha prometido un ejemplar firmado cuando la acabe.

El escritor podrá acabar la novela, y darte un ejemplar firmado.
O no, con lo que nunca recuperarás el dinero.

Quizá la palabra mecenazgo sea más adecuada que "inversor".


Lo de los inversores es, más que nada, porque los milenial son muy flipadetes y apenas han visto mundo.


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo creo que deberíais dejar de usar verbos como "invertir", inducen a confusión.
> Cuando te compras el Red Dead Redemption no inviertes en nada. Adquieres un producto.
> Pues esto es lo mismo, pero pagar por un producto futuro, que podrá venir o no.
> 
> ...



Sí, bueno. Llámalo como quieras, pero es una "Himbersión" en la que puedes perderlo todo o ganar. 
Es un crowfunding en el que el fundador se ha encargado desde el principio en generar expectativas, asegurando que recompensaría a los primeros que han aportado fondos y su segundo de a bordo se dedica a crear una economía paralela a E1.
El producto que dices no se hace con 40 millones, si quieres hacer modelos en 3D tienes varios programas , ésto es claramente otra cosa.


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

El proyecto que dices que están haciendo, lo van a hacer empresas fuertes de verdad. Si aquí existe una comunidad es por la expectativa de ser parte en el proyecto y la posibilidad de obtener ganancias


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Sí, bueno. Llámalo como quieras, pero es una "Himbersión" en la que puedes perderlo todo o ganar.



¿Sí pero no?
Un argumento aplastante.




pepita dijo:


> Es un crowfunding en el que el fundador se ha encargado desde el principio en generar expectativas,



Yo creo que los únicos que han creado expectativas falsas son los "himbersores".
En la web lo pone bien clarito. Entorno 3D, etcétera.

El resto es una paja mental que os habéis hecho.




pepita dijo:


> asegurando que recompensaría a los primeros que han aportado fondos



Pues mira, eso lo esta cumpliendo.
Los primeros en meterse en esto han conseguido los mejores precios y empiezan a obtener joyas ya.




pepita dijo:


> y su segundo de a bordo se dedica a crear una economía paralela a E1.



Psá. "Una economía paralela" es mucho decir.
En cualquier caso, es una chuminada cuyo algoritmo se hace en un fin de semana.





pepita dijo:


> El producto que dices no se hace con 40 millones,



Si sabes con cuánto se hace EXACTAMENTE un proyecto que jamás en la Historia se ha realizado... Escríbeles un email... Seguro que les interesa esa información.




pepita dijo:


> si quieres hacer modelos en 3D tienes varios programas , ésto es claramente otra cosa.



Sinceramente, Señorita pupita... Yo en su lugar, sabiendo tan poco de 3D, no hablaría muy alto de 3D.
La cantidad de TRABAS técnicas inherentes a un proyecto como el que describen es infinita. De hecho, muchas personas consideran que es IMPOSIBLE... y sus argumentos son muy sólidos.

Yo no creo en imposibles, pero la tarea que tienen por delante es titánica. Tanto como para que no haya nadie en este mundo, y menos tú, que pueda decir cuánto hace falta para llevar a cabo este proyecto.

Es como si me dices que sabes exactamente cuánto hace falta para aterrizar en Saturno. No, Señorita Papita... No lo sabes.


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si sabes con cuánto se hace EXACTAMENTE un proyecto que jamás en la Historia se ha realizado... Escríbeles un email... Seguro que les interesa esa información.



Escríbeles tú mejor


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Escríbeles tú mejor



No ganaría nada haciéndolo y yo no tengo información que ellos no tengan ya.


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

Entonces para que me mandas a mí a escribirles sabiendo que soy una analfabeta.

No voy a discutir punto por punto cosas que ya sabemos, pero te recomiendo leer su página web y sus conversaciones en redes sociales.

By purchasing your own piece of virtual land in Earth 2 you're not only supporting the virtual future of our world but also creating an amazing opportunity for yourself to make profit by becoming involved early! 

Como esta frase de su web, las tienes a miles


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Entonces para que me mandas a mí a escribirles sabiendo que soy una analfabeta.
> 
> No voy a discutir punto por punto cosas que ya sabemos, pero te recomiendo leer su página web y sus conversaciones en redes sociales.
> 
> ...




Opportunity. Hay vídeos enteros discutiendo esa palabra en Youtube. La mayoría en inglés.
Oportunidad NO significa nada y, menos aún, significa GARANTÍA. Y si lees más a fondo la frase más se cae VUESTRO castillo de naipes.
Ya estás haciendo PROFIT... Por entrar antes tienes joyas.
Ya estás haciendo PROFIT... Por entrar antes has conseguido mejores precios.
Ya han CUMPLIDO con lo "prometido", en rigor lingüístico.... si es que alguna vez prometieron algo en ese sentido (que no).
A partir de ahí, oye, soñar no tiene límites. Sueña lo que quieras.


Te invito a ti escribirles porque posees información provilegiada. Sabes cuánto les costará el proyecto incluso aunque nadie en el mundo lo haya jamás realizado.
Supongo que será alguna clase de inspiración divina.

Las redes sociales son para niños. Sólo me interesa lo oficial.


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Opportunity. Hay vídeos enteros discutiendo esa palabra en Youtube. La mayoría en inglés.
> Oportunidad NO significa nada y, menos aún, significa GARANTÍA. Y si lees más a fondo la frase más se cae VUESTRO castillo de naipes.
> Ya estás haciendo PROFIT... Por entrar antes tienes joyas.
> Ya estás haciendo PROFIT... Por entrar antes has conseguido mejores precios.
> ...



Como en cualquier inversión, vaya. No recuerdo ninguna, excepto los fondos para ancianitos, donde te aseguren un retorno.

Se da el caso que yo no sé cuanto cuesta el proyecto, pero me apuesto todas mis tierras contra las tuyas a que con 40 millones no se hace.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Como en cualquier inversión, vaya. No recuerdo ninguna, excepto los fondos para ancianitos, donde te aseguren un retorno.



Pues porque no conoces mundo, jamía.
Cuando se asegura algo, se hace por contrato. ¿Tú qué contrato has firmado con ellos? ¿A qué se han comprometido ambas partes?



pepita dijo:


> Se da el caso que yo no sé cuanto cuesta el proyecto, pero me apuesto todas mis tierras contra las tuyas a que con 40 millones no se hace.



Ni idea. Cualquier respuesta me parecería especulativa.
Yo solo atiendo a certezas.

Petita Pepita, te han sorbido el coco los de la secta de la piruleta. No hay una "economía paralela", de la misma manera que no hay una "economía paralela" en el Monopoly.

En el GTA V, aparte de conducir Porsches, incluso podías invertir en bolsa. Si lo hacías bien ganabas, y si no, perdías.... Hay tiendas, con precios, coches que cuestan dinero, etcétera.
¿Se hizo en el GTA V una "economía paralela"? Pues no. Es una simulación, un JUEGO, un SIMULACRO.

Pues aquí igual. Lo que sucede en E2 no es una "economía paralela", ni lo será nunca. E2 es una empresa de servicios/productos.
Tú les pagas por jugar al Monopoly y ellos hacen un Monopoly cada vez más sofisticado.... pero sigue siendo un Monopoly.


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Las redes sociales son para niños. Sólo me interesa lo oficial.



A mí tampoco, por eso te pongo exactamente lo que pone en la página oficial


----------



## Le Fanu (23 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido bien... ya podemos crear sin coste hasta 100 blueprints en nuestras propiedades.
> 
> Y en cuanto podamos crear Holobuildings (con E$ o Essence) ya servirán para empezar a acumular recursos aunque todavía no sea visible cuál y qué cantidad del mismo.
> 
> Es así? Me he dejado algo importante, aparte de los detalles técnicos?



Tal cual lo entiendo yo. El problema, una vez más, es que hay muchas dudas en torno a eso. ¿Vale la pena currarse los blueprints? Es decir, ¿a mayor creatividad mayor acumulación de recursos? ¿Y el tamaño importa? Entiendo que la respuesta es sí en ambas preguntas, pero a saber.



pepita dijo:


> Pero no entiendo, si no tenemos los holos de los co^^^^s, no almacenamos recursos?



Eso es.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> A mí tampoco, por eso te pongo exactamente lo que pone en la página oficial



Da igual lo que pongas, si luego obvias la respuesta simplemente porque quieres defender tu sueño.


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pues porque no conoces mundo, jamía.
> Cuando se asegura algo, se hace por contrato. ¿Tú qué contrato has firmado con ellos? ¿A qué se han comprometido ambas partes?



He firmado mas qe con dogecoin, con esos no firmé nada


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Tal cual lo entiendo yo. El problema, una vez más, es que hay muchas dudas entorno a eso. ¿Vale la pena currarse los blueprints?



Si quieres que tu edificio sea más vistoso, original o interesante que los demás.... supongo que sí.
Si te vale con un cubo, no.

Si pretendes venderlos.... (si es que se pueden llegar a vender alguna vez), dudo que puedas vender cubos.




Le Fanu dijo:


> Es decir, ¿a mayor creatividad mayor acumulación de recursos?



A mayor creatividad, más mérito.
A muchos eso les resulta suficiente.




Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Y el tamaño importa? Entiendo que la respuesta es sí en ambas preguntas, pero a saber.



No. Puedes meter el Maracaná en 10x10 metros, sólo que encogido.


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Tal cual lo entiendo yo. El problema, una vez más, es que hay muchas dudas entorno a eso. ¿Vale la pena currarse los blueprints? Es decir, ¿a mayor creatividad mayor acumulación de recursos? ¿Y el tamaño importa? Entiendo que la respuesta es sí en ambas preguntas, pero a saber.
> 
> 
> 
> Eso es.



Pues nos explicarán cómo imagino, pero creo que esto sobra, no deberían perderse recursos por no estar pendiente. Aunque a la larga sea lo mismo premiar a quién lo hace, pero sienta peor que te dejen sin ello


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues nos explicarán cómo imagino, pero creo que esto sobra, no deberían perderse recursos por no estar pendiente. Aunque a la larga sea lo mismo premiar a quién lo hace, pero sienta peor que te dejen sin ello




Al final resulta que siempre llegas a la misma conclusión.

Sólo hay que premiarte a ti, a ser posible por hacer lo menos posible.
Premiar a los que hagan otras cosas.... eso MALO, MALO porque discrimina a los que no hacen nada.

Chica, no sé yo si así vamos a algún lado.


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Al final resulta que siempre llegas a la misma conclusión.
> 
> Sólo hay que premiarte a ti, a ser posible por hacer lo menos posible.
> Premiar a los que hagan otras cosas.... eso MALO, MALO porque discrimina a los que no hacen nada.
> ...



Yo es que soy la típica española que por mi cara bonita me creo que me lo merezco todo, y como siempre me ha salido bien, pues eso, se siente.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo es que soy la típica española que por mi cara bonita me creo que me lo merezco todo, y como siempre me ha salido bien, pues eso, se siente.



Conozco el perfil. Por esperar lo imposible, perdéis lo posible.

En el fondo sois personas trágicas.


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Conozco el perfil. Por esperar lo imposible, perdéis lo posible.
> 
> En el fondo sois personas trágicas.



No, no, au contraire, somos personas con suerte


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, no, au contraire, somos personas con suerte



Sí... es cierto, por eso desarrolláis, en general personalidades blandengues.
Una vida demasiado fácil no es buena para curtir un carácter robusto.


Como todo os viene regalado, nada de lo que hacéis tiene mérito.


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

y, poquito a poquito vamos derivando a lo personal, te veo venir, tus ironías no van a casar con las mías, mejor hablemos del momento del juego


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> y, poquito a poquito vamos derivando a lo personal, te veo venir, tus ironías no van a casar con las mías, mejor hablemos del momento del juego




¿Qué ironías?


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

las mías


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> las mías




Te contaré un secreto sobre las ironías y las ironías irónicas (o ironías de doble ciclo)... Son para NOVATOS.
La forma más pura de ironía y sarcasmo es ser completamente honesto y sincero. Ningún aspaviento puede con eso.

No hay nada más "irónico" que no ser irónico en absoluto.

Si quieres descolocar a un nihilista, un escéptico o a uno que se cree muy ocurrente.... háblale con franqueza... Se quedará inmediatamente sin respuesta. Puede que siga parloteando, pero será pura verborrea vacua.


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

Bueno, la cosa es que Shane se ha cansado de decir que les gustaría que E2 fuese algo en lo que todos participasemos, y con infinitas posibilidades, que le gustaría que la gente pudiese tener una economía paralela, que ganasen dinero con ello y que incluso pueda convertirse en su modo de vida, , bien sea siendo los primeros terratenientes, cobrando por anuncios, alquilando tierras, encontrando tesoros, creando negocios propios, y otras cosas que él ni siquiera ha imaginado, pero que se le pueden ir ocurriendo a la comunidad. El y Wolfgang

Ésto ha sido muy importante para tener una comunidad tan grande y entregada, sin esa comunidad no habría nada, ni 3D, ni juegos. Es una idea integral, no sólo es 3D


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Bueno, la cosa es que Shane se ha cansado de decir que les gustaría que E2 fuese algo en lo que todos participasemos, y con infinitas posibilidades, que le gustaría que la gente pudiese tener una economía paralela, que ganasen dinero con ello y que incluso pueda convertirse en su modo de vida, , bien sea siendo los primeros terratenientes, cobrando por anuncios, alquilando tierras, encontrando tesoros, creando negocios propios, y otras cosas que él ni siquiera ha imaginado, pero que se le pueden ir ocurriendo a la comunidad. El y Wolfgang
> 
> Ésto ha sido muy importante para tener una comunidad tan grande y entregada, sin esa comunidad no habría nada, ni 3D, ni juegos. Es una idea integral, no sólo es 3D




Pues porque sabe que con eso, mucha gente picará.
Es especular con las necesidades de la gente, en el fondo.

No hay ninguna comunidad de la misma manera que los que beben CocaCola tampoco son una comunidad. Simplemente beben CocaCola.


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pues porque sabe que con eso, mucha gente picará.
> Es especular con las necesidades de la gente, en el fondo.
> 
> No hay ninguna comunidad de la misma manera que los que beben CocaCola tampoco son una comunidad. Simplemente beben CocaCola.



No, no es lo mismo,

Y sí, creo que se ha excedido en las expectativas, porque hay mucha gente necesitada, una cosa es invertir algo que te sobra y otra es soñar con vivir de ello, pero así es la vida, ya veremos cómo acaba.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, no es lo mismo,
> 
> Y sí, dcreo que se ha excedido en las expectativas, porque hay mucha gente necesitada, una cosa es invertir algo que te sobra y otra es soñar con vivir de ello, pero así es la vida, ya veremos cómo acaba.




Las expectativas las habéis creado vosotros con vuestros sueños de que os llueva dinero del cielo.


----------



## pepita (23 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Las expectativas las habéis creado vosotros con vuestros sueños de que os llueva dinero del cielo.



No, las ha creado él, y las ha creado porque es posible. No está asegurado, pero es posible, tan posible como que perdamos todo


----------



## Jebediah (23 Jul 2021)

Puf, el editor es EXASPERANTE, _horribilus_, imposible en ocasiones clickar sobre un punto a editar (deslizas la pantalla) y ya me ha pasado 2 veces que se ha colgado y no ha guardado los avances. Muy muy verde.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (23 Jul 2021)

Veo un monton de mensajes me vengo arriba, entro y veo una discusión de besugos.

Invertir mejor vuestro tiempo, aqui os dan curro






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (24 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Veo un monton de mensajes me vengo arriba, entro y veo una discusión de besugos.
> 
> Invertir mejor vuestro tiempo, aqui os dan curro
> 
> ...



tienes razón, yo ya no participo más


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> tienes razón, yo ya no participo más



Cono que no participas mas?
Si eres la alegria del hilo.
Lo que no tienes que hacer es entrar tanto al trapo , no es bueno para la tension y ya tenemos una edad



Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (24 Jul 2021)

Hacemos un megapollon en villaburbuja que abarque toda la ciudad mientras van sacando cosas?

Habría que coordinarnos todos para dibujarlo bien


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Cono que no participas mas?
> Si eres la alegria del hilo.
> Lo que no tienes que hacer es entrar tanto al trapo , no es bueno para la tension y ya tenemos una edad
> 
> ...



Acabas de llamarla "besuga" en tu mensaje anterior.
Si acepta tus "disculpas" es que realmente lo es.


Yo soy muy guapo y muy listo y sobre todo muy respetuoso con los que no son unos zascandiles (que son la mayoría).
Me expreso mediante fotos. Mira, pongo una de un oso panda y con ella cubro la mitad del mensaje:








Amadme, esparzo el buen rollo milenial por el mundo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Jul 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Hacemos un megapollon en villaburbuja que abarque toda la ciudad mientras van sacando cosas?
> 
> Habría que coordinarnos todos para dibujarlo bien



Villa Pepitas de Sandía está perfectamente coordinada. No sé de qué hablas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> tienes razón, yo ya no participo más




Anda, mira... Imitando a la Señorita Tartal....
Si es que todo lo bueno se pega.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Jul 2021)

Es un cansino señor donky.
Sus conocimientos son muy valiosos aqui , pero se le va la pinza cosa mala


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silverado72 (24 Jul 2021)

Especulando con polígonos en Calópolis...



Por cierto, vaya un pedazo símbolo masonazo nos han clavado los de E2 en este editor.


----------



## antoniussss (24 Jul 2021)

y digo yo, como hago para dibujar poligonos y mierdas en mis territorios de villaburbuja?

Cuando le pincho me lleva a america, y no hay manera de llegar a villaburbuja o a mis propios territorios ¿?


----------



## Kartal (24 Jul 2021)

Hay peña muy crack...


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Jul 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> y digo yo, como hago para dibujar poligonos y mierdas en mis territorios de villaburbuja?
> 
> Cuando le pincho me lleva a america, y no hay manera de llegar a villaburbuja o a mis propios territorios ¿?



Todavía no se puede.

Lo primero será ajustarlo a que se puede utilizar en terrenos no planos.
De momento el editor parece que sólo acepta terrenos planos y geometrías muy básicas. Es de esperar que vayan añadiendo más complejidad poco a poco.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Jul 2021)

No se puede hacer mucho aún, pero con un poco de imaginación salen cosicas:


















Consejo: Trazad los perfiles no con la opción de hacer recuadros, sino con la de puntos. Ir pinchando sobre los puntos. Para cerrar contorno pinchad de nuevo sobre el punto inicial.

Si queréis hacer una sustracción, como la de la letra D en el TDS PTS, cread la D, cread el agujero y sustraed. Es simple.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Todavía no se puede.
> 
> Lo primero será ajustarlo a que se puede utilizar en terrenos no planos.
> De momento el editor parece que sólo acepta terrenos planos y geometrías muy básicas. Es de esperar que vayan añadiendo más complejidad poco a poco.



Corrijo. Sí se puede, ayer no se podía....

Pero sigue interpretando el suelo como plano. El mapa de alturas, además, dejó de funcionar hace unas semanas.
Ambas cosas están técnicamente relacionadas.

(Y no es fácil de resolver).


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Jul 2021)

Ahí lo teneis, el primer blueprint de VB.


----------



## Silverado72 (24 Jul 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> y digo yo, como hago para dibujar poligonos y mierdas en mis territorios de villaburbuja?
> 
> Cuando le pincho me lleva a america, y no hay manera de llegar a villaburbuja o a mis propios territorios ¿?



Dale a la pestaña Holo Building Editor, muévete a donde quieras con el zoom ( de momento no te lleva a tus propiedades ) y ya te pones a trastear con los botones de opción del editor.
Aquí la especulación en Burbuja D'Or


----------



## antoniussss (24 Jul 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Dale a la pestaña Holo Building Editor, muévete a donde quieras con el zoom ( de momento no te lleva a tus propiedades ) y ya te pones a trastear con los botones de opción del editor.
> Aquí la especulación en Burbuja D'Or
> Ver archivo adjunto 723107



Ya claro, pero no se encontrar villaburbuja desde el mapa o cuales son exactamente mis propiedades para construir encima.... 

Una vez construido se guarda y todo el mundo lo puede ver?


----------



## antoniussss (24 Jul 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ya claro, pero no se encontrar villaburbuja desde el mapa o cuales son exactamente mis propiedades para construir encima....
> 
> Una vez construido se guarda y todo el mundo lo puede ver?




Osea por ahi donde me ha llevado el mapa he trasteado y he hecho edificios con los doa poligonos. Disponibles, rascacielos, y plantas bajas y tal.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Jul 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ya claro, pero no se encontrar villaburbuja desde el mapa o cuales son exactamente mis propiedades para construir encima....
> 
> Una vez construido se guarda y todo el mundo lo puede ver?



De momento se guarda en tu cuenta. Entiendo que con el tiempo, una vez diseñado, podrás CONSTRUIRLO en "real" y entonces sí aparecerá para todos.

Lo que no sé es si se construirá automáticamente o habrá "tiempo de construcción". En casi todos los juegos de estrategia hay un "tiempo de construcción"... puede que tarde un tiempo en aparecer completo.

Para construirlo necesitarás (digo yo), materiales y/o dinero....


----------



## antoniussss (24 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> De momento se guarda en tu cuenta. Entiendo que con el tiempo, una vez diseñado, podrás CONSTRUIRLO en "real" y entonces sí aparecerá para todos.
> 
> Lo que no sé es si se construirá automáticamente o habrá "tiempo de construcción". En casi todos los juegos de estrategia hay un "tiempo de construcción"... puede que tarde un tiempo en aparecer completo.
> 
> Para construirlo necesitarás (digo yo), materiales y/o dinero....




Ah ok,. Osea que esto. Son bocetos. Para trastear, da igual que no lo metas en tus terrenos y eso.


Okkkk

Circulos no se pueden hacer verdad?


----------



## Silverado72 (24 Jul 2021)

Esto es para ensayar. Supongo que más adelante la idea es que puedas hacerlo en tus propiedades y se conserve a la vista de todo el mundo. De momento el Blue Print no es mas que un archivo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Jul 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ah ok,. Osea que esto. Son bocetos. Para trastear, da igual que no lo metas en tus terrenos y eso.
> 
> 
> Okkkk
> ...




De momento no.

En modelos 3D, los círculos son polígonos de muchos lados.
¿Cuántos lados? Depende del motor de renderizado necesitará más o menos lados. Para el ordenador no existen las curvas... sólo polígonos, pero algunos poligonos se renderizan para parecer curvos... pero en realidad no lo son.


Es posible que modelos con muchos lados (muchas curvas, más complejos) sean más CAROS de construir.
Lo que sí son es más costosos de renderizar, por lo que habrá un limite a eso. En caso contrario, alguien podría crear/subir un modelo tan complejo que haga que el motor se bloquee.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Jul 2021)

El número de vértices máximo es de 7500.

He hecho una pequeña prueba.... He hecho dos polígonos con el mismo volumen, pero con distinto número de vértices, a ver si costaba más o menos construirlo.
No es así. El precio de construcción es proporcional al volumen del edificio, pero no al número de vértices.

RESUMEN PARA MEJILLONES:
A más grande el edificio, más caro es construirlo.
A más complejo el edificio, no es más caro es construirlo.

Así que no os olvidéis de hacer los interiores, con habitaciones y demás. Es decir huecos.... Si los hacéis macizos, sólo serán una piedra grande, y os resultará muy caro construirlos. La idea de un edificio es que se pueda entrar en él....


----------



## Jebediah (24 Jul 2021)

Bueno entre ayer noche y esta mañana algo he podido hacer, pero está muy limitado el editor y se cae bastantes veces por lo que hay que guardar los avances asiduamente.

_NL Stadium_: He tenido problemas con el palo inclinado de la "N" por lo que al final le he quitado las letras que tenían que ir en el cuadrado frontal.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Bueno entre ayer noche y esta mañana algo he podido hacer, pero está muy limitado el editor y se cae bastantes veces por lo que hay que guardar los avances asiduamente.
> 
> _NL Stadium_: He tenido problemas con el palo inclinado de la "N" por lo que al final le he quitado las letras que tenían que ir en el cuadrado frontal.



En cuanto le metan sólidos de revolución, barridos, y curvas en general... las posibilidades se multiplicarán, ya verás.

Me pregunto cómo harán el tema de materiales / texturas / mapeado.... Eso promete ser difícil de resolver.


----------



## Kartal (24 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Bueno entre ayer noche y esta mañana algo he podido hacer, pero está muy limitado el editor y se cae bastantes veces por lo que hay que guardar los avances asiduamente.
> 
> _NL Stadium_: He tenido problemas con el palo inclinado de la "N" por lo que al final le he quitado las letras que tenían que ir en el cuadrado frontal.



Muy guapo!! Te ha quedado chulísimo


----------



## antoniussss (24 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El número de vértices máximo es de 7500.
> 
> He hecho una pequeña prueba.... He hecho dos polígonos con el mismo volumen, pero con distinto número de vértices, a ver si costaba más o menos construirlo.
> No es así. El precio de construcción es proporcional al volumen del edificio, pero no al número de vértices.
> ...



Hablas de cosas muy locas... yo he hecho los edificios macizos por practicar...¿Cómo se supone que se hacen habitaciones y estancias y eso que dices?


----------



## antoniussss (24 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Bueno entre ayer noche y esta mañana algo he podido hacer, pero está muy limitado el editor y se cae bastantes veces por lo que hay que guardar los avances asiduamente.
> 
> _NL Stadium_: He tenido problemas con el palo inclinado de la "N" por lo que al final le he quitado las letras que tenían que ir en el cuadrado frontal.




LOL vaya currada


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Así que no os olvidéis de hacer los interiores, con habitaciones y demás. Es decir huecos.... *Si los hacéis macizos, sólo serán una piedra grande, y os resultará muy caro construirlos.* La idea de un edificio es que se pueda entrar en él....



Puede ser buena idea para abaratar la construcción. El problema es que multiplica el curro una barbaridad si quieres hacer algo grande y complejo. Con un software profesional de 3D (Houdini, Cinema 4D) sería mucho más sencillo, pero con esta demo es una odisea.

Ahora, si quieres hacer solo un cubo a modo de nave industrial o un rascacielos típico, desde luego que es la mejor opción para que no se vaya de presupuesto en una hipotética construcción holográfica.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Jul 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Hablas de cosas muy locas... yo he hecho los edificios macizos por practicar...¿Cómo se supone que se hacen habitaciones y estancias y eso que dices?



Bueno, como principio general....

Con el tiempo irán añadiendo herramientas para levantar muros o colocar habitaciones de forma rápida.
Ahora es que poco puedes hacer... Básicamente es coger cubos y vaciarlos después, dejando las paredes. O eso o levantar "ceros"... Pero, vamos, que yo no haría nada hasta que desarrollen un poco más el editor.

En cualquier caso la idea para el futuro es que se puedan IMPORTAR desde otros formatos, es decir, que se puedan subir cosas hechas en otros programas de diseño (hay muchos). Internet está plagado de modelos 3D gratis de todo, de coches, casas, tías buenas, ceniceros, Yoda, una patata, animales....

Cualquier cosa que imaginéis está ya más o menos hecha en 3D por alguien.
El rollo está en saber convertir formatos, entender las diferencias entre unos y otros... En fin, que tiene sus detalles a los que hay que atender. Importar en E2 tampoco será fácil si no se conoce un poco el mundillo... y es posible que haya incompatibilidades entre formatos, o que haya que atender a descuadrado de mapeados o cosas así.... pero es la idea a largo plazo... Al menos, así lo he entendido yo. Al convertir modelos 3D de un formato a otro, a poco compleja que sea la geometria, se producen errores, de escalado o de lo que sea.... Errores que no son insubsanables, pero que hay que subsanar.

Sí, hacer algo en 3D que tenga una pinta interesante cuesta mucho curro. ¿Por qué os creeis que los BUENOS modelos no los ofrecen gratis, sino pagando?

Modelar en 3D es una profesión, no una cosa de jugar con plastilina. Requiere muchos años de práctica el hacerlo muy bien....

El hacerlo un poquito, yo creo que eso es accesible para cualquier persona un poco mañosa a la que le gusten los ordenadores y la geometría.
Al que le de pereza aprender Photoshop, y aprender algo de diseño en 3D... ese dependerá de otros modelos que se descague de aquí o allá o que pueda comprar.

Lo he dicho siempre.... Aquel que pueda hacer buenos modelos compatibles con E2, tiene un buen negocio si se lo monta bien.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Puede ser buena idea para abaratar la construcción.



Lo es, y lo es también para poder diferenciar un edificio de un totem...


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Puede ser buena idea para abaratar la construcción. El problema es que multiplica el curro una barbaridad si quieres hacer algo grande y complejo. Con un software profesional de 3D (Houdini, Cinema 4D) sería mucho más sencillo, pero con esta demo es una odisea.
> 
> Ahora, si quieres hacer solo un cubo a modo de nave industrial o un rascacielos típico, desde luego que es la mejor opción para que no se vaya de presupuesto en una hipotética construcción holográfica.





Es curioso... Al principio todo el mundo hablando de la tontería aquella del "foot traffic".
Ahora que véis que para generar foot traffic hay que hacer edificios que sean originales, bonitos, o interesanes de visitar... lo del foot traffic ya ni se menciona.

¿Queréis visitas a vuestro terreno?
Pensad en cosas originales e interesantes para poner en él, o no habrá ningún motivo para visitarlo.


Un edificio al que no se puede entrar, que sólo es la cáscara de un edificio, no es interesante de visitar.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Jul 2021)

Yo me imagino que, con el tiempo, acabarán implementando algún tipo de "editor modular" parecido al de "Drones". Es decir, algo así:



Como véis en el video, su naturaleza es diferente, ya que va por módulos, más que por geometrías. Es mucho más rápido de usar, y más fácil, pero también es más limitado. Si le añaden herramientas para geometrías complejas, pasamos ya a un editor "no modular", o "normal", como el que han puesto ahora. Aún así, yo sigo creyendo que pondrán muchas funciones modulares, como las que se ven en el vídeo...

Sea como sea que lo hagan, yo recomiendo a todos los que quieran sacarle el jugo a E2 que empiecen ya a aprender un poquito de Photoshop y un poquito de diseño 3D. El PS será importante saber usarlo para tema de skins, texturas, mapeados de rugosidad, esas cosas... No sólo hay que hacer la geometría... después hay que TEXTURIZARLA, y creedme, eso puede ser tan complejo o más que crear la geometría.

No es lo mismo la textura de esto:







que la textura de esto;










En esencia es sencillo modelar en 3D. Hay 3 formas básicas de crear geometrías. Extrusión, revolución y barrido. Con esas tres cosas, puedes hacer casi de todo. Luego herramientas secundarias como chaflanes, o esquinas redondeadas facilitan mucho la labor. Todo eso irá viniendo.

Todos los programas de diseño se basan en esos comandos esenciales y en todos funcionan más o menos igual, incluso suelen llevar los mismos iconos.

El resto es cortar, restar, sumar distintos volúmenes para conseguir la geometría buscada.

Normalmente no hay una única forma de crear una geometría, hay varias. La maestría es saber encontrar aquella más simple y que dé como resultado un sólido más limpio, sin vértices innecesarios.


----------



## pepita (25 Jul 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Cono que no participas mas?
> Si eres la alegria del hilo.
> Lo que no tienes que hacer es entrar tanto al trapo , no es bueno para la tension y ya tenemos una edad
> 
> ...



gRAcias , volveré en unos meses si el hilo no está muerto y enterrado


----------



## mulleixion (25 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo me imagino que, con el tiempo, acabarán implementando algún tipo de "editor modular" parecido al de "Drones". Es decir, algo así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Has venido a descubrir ahora el fuego o que ? XD... 

Para empezar el pago de las construcciones no será solo con E$ . También se puede pagar con el famoso recurso aún existente , Essence. 

Respecto al prebuilder va a haber uno pero no va a ser el de DRONE. 

Respecto al foot traffic , la gente que tiene megaciudades y es un poco lista se preocupa por tener previamente diseñadores que aseguren el funcionamiento y creación. 


Es como que algunos vais con cierto "delay" respecto a la información que ya se conoce y os montáis las películas del siglo .


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Has venido a descubrir ahora el fuego o que ? XD...



Desde lo de la bola del mundo, perdiste cualquier tipo de autoridad o legitimidad como para ser tomado en serio.
Ese día demostraste que ni tienes estudios, ni sabes de lo que hablas.

Son sólo consideraciones básicas sobre geometría para los que no conocen estos temas (como tú).


Pongo foto fuera de contexto yo también. En esta ocasión del Kilimanjaro.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Desde lo de la bola del mundo, perdiste cualquier tipo de autoridad o legitimidad como para ser tomado en serio.
> Ese día demostraste que ni tienes estudios, ni sabes de lo que hablas.
> 
> Son sólo consideraciones básicas sobre geometría para los que no conocen estos temas (como tú).
> ...




Jajajajajaja autoridad dice... Menudo tontito. Anda vigila las lentejas que no tienes ni puta idea básicamente de nada  ... Y sigues sin enterarte.

Hay que enseñarte respeto como buen viejo verde. Lástima que solo tengas este foro para que te hagan un poquito de caso. No te preocupes tontito. Estamos aquí para orientarte . 

¿ Acabas de descubrir el vídeo de DRONE ? ¿ De verdad ? 

Maestro y subnormal.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Desde lo de la bola del mundo, perdiste cualquier tipo de autoridad o legitimidad como para ser tomado en serio.
> Ese día demostraste que ni tienes estudios, ni sabes de lo que hablas.
> 
> Son sólo consideraciones básicas sobre geometría para los que no conocen estos temas (como tú).
> ...





@Don_Quijote a ver si cuando estemos allá por la Fase 3 nos vienes con que has averiguado que las joyas que están dando ahora van a tener mas importancia que las que vengan próximamente....
Ah! ¿ Que no lo sabias ? Ya te lo cuento yo....TONTITO


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Jajajajajaja autoridad dice... Menudo tontito. Anda vigila las lentejas que no tienes ni puta idea básicamente de nada  ... Y sigues sin enterarte.
> 
> Hay que enseñarte respeto como buen viejo verde. Lástima que solo tengas este foro para que te hagan un poquito de caso. No te preocupes tontito. Estamos aquí para orientarte .
> 
> ...



Que no hombre que no, lo que sucede es que usted sólo sabe comunicarse desde la soberbia y la arrogancia más absoluta.
Lo que le sucede a usted es que le falta imaginación para ser de otra manera.... de CUALQUIER otra manera.

Ser sencillo, imaginativo, certero, asertivo, distendido, humilde, colaborador, inclusivo.... son cosas que usted no puede ser simplemente porque no se le ocurre. Anemia espiritual, en resumen.


Pongo foto fuera de contexto y un LOL multiplado por 1000, para que quede claro que tengo la razón absoluta.








LOL (x 1000).


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 723736
> 
> @Don_Quijote a ver si cuando estemos allá por la Fase 3 nos vienes con que has averiguado que las joyas que están dando ahora van a tener mas importancia que las que vengan próximamente....
> Ah! ¿ Que no lo sabias ? Ya te lo cuento yo....TONTITO



A esto, en términos aristotélicos, se le conoce como un _Non Sequitur_.
Una maniobra intelectualmente desesperada...

Nadie ha hablado de joyas. Las saca a colación, cambiando de tema, sólo porque no tiene nada que decir.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Que no hombre que no, lo que sucede es que usted sólo sabe comunicarte desde la soberbia y la arrogancia más absoluta.
> Lo que le sucede a usted es que le falta imaginación para ser de otra manera.... de CUALQUIER otra manera.
> 
> Ser sencillo, imaginativo, certero, asertivo, distendido, humilde, colaborador, inclusivo.... son cosas que usted no puede ser simplemente porque no se le ocurre. Anemia espiritual, en resumen.
> ...




Es que literalmente haces el intento de ser el que lo sabe todo pero sin aportar nada certero. 

Yo aporto pruebas , tu suposiciones


----------



## mulleixion (25 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> A esto, en términos aristotélicos, se le conoce como un _Non Sequitur_.
> Una maniobra intelectualmente desesperada...
> 
> Nadie ha hablado de joyas. Las saca a colación, cambiando de tema, sólo porque no tiene nada que decir.




Anda mirate las capturas que voy añadiendo que yo creo que es que o no lo entiendes o vas con retraso. 

Ahí tienes las verdaderas conclusiones del prebuilder de DRONE. Allá por Febrero, nada , tú a tú ritmo


----------



## mulleixion (25 Jul 2021)

¿ Sabes que Ferrán es el desarrollador principal del prebuilder y no Nathaniel ? O eso tampoco... 

Hiciste bien en comprar en Villa Burbuja . Como ciego , en tan inmenso desierto , no tendrás muchos obstáculos para seguir desorientado y sin rumbo. 

Ten cuidado con los cactus.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Es que literalmente haces el intento de ser el que lo sabe todo pero sin aportar nada certero.
> 
> Yo aporto pruebas , tu suposiciones



Los koalas comen EUCALIPTO. Aquí LAS PRUEBAS:










POR ESO, queda demostrado científicamente que yo tengo razón y tú eres tonto. He puesto las pruebas.


Jaque mate.

LOL (x 10.000)


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Anda mirate las capturas que voy añadiendo que yo creo que es que o no lo entiendes o vas con retraso.
> 
> Ahí tienes las verdaderas conclusiones del prebuilder de DRONE. Allá por Febrero, nada , tú a tú ritmo




Anda. Leete todas las PRUEBAS que estoy aportando.

Django Rheinhardt, con parálisis en la mano izquierda fue EL MAS GRANDE DE SU EPOCA.









Django Reinhardt - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Jul 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> ¿ Sabes que Ferrán es el desarrollador principal del prebuilder y no Nathaniel ? O eso tampoco...
> 
> Hiciste bien en comprar en Villa Burbuja . Como ciego , en tan inmenso desierto , no tendrás muchos obstáculos para seguir desorientado y sin rumbo.
> 
> Ten cuidado con los cactus.




¿Sabías que el título original de 1984 era "El último europeo" ?


Ja, ja, ja. Anda, investígate e infórmate, que te estás retratando.


----------



## Silverado72 (25 Jul 2021)

Reparto de gemas un poco más generoso. Hoy han sido ocho. Me vienen bien para reponer sobre todo las las de oro que vendí.


----------



## Kartal (25 Jul 2021)

Pido perdón de antemano por la pregunta tan tonta que voy a hacer, pero prefiero confirmar mi estupidez ante ustedes que quedarme con la duda:

¿los holobuildings que servirán para acumular recursos deben ser de HASTA 1.000 metros cúbicos o A PARTIR de 1000 m3?

Por ahora estoy haciendo bocetos de 999,XX que costarían 10 E$.


----------



## Silverado72 (25 Jul 2021)

Yo los estoy haciendo simplemente para practicar y familiarizarme con el editor, sin cálculos. Estos 5 de Cabo Silverado sumaban 1854 m3


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pido perdón de antemano por la pregunta tan tonta que voy a hacer, pero prefiero confirmar mi estupidez ante ustedes que quedarme con la duda:
> 
> ¿los holobuildings que servirán para acumular recursos deben ser de HASTA 1.000 metros cúbicos o A PARTIR de 1000 m3?
> 
> Por ahora estoy haciendo bocetos de 999,XX que costarían 10 E$.



Pues ni idea... Pero, ¿de dónde sacas esa correlación?

¿Se supone que a mayor metros cúbicos, mayor acumulación de recursos? ¿Esto está confirmado por los desarrolladores?


----------



## Kartal (25 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues ni idea... Pero, ¿de dónde sacas esa correlación?
> 
> ¿Se supone que a mayor metros cúbicos, mayor acumulación de recursos? ¿Esto está confirmado por los desarrolladores?



Lo he sacado del manual oficial que pusiste tú hace un par de días. Concretamente de este párrafo:

*Up to 1000 cubic meters on a property can serve as a preliminary storage space for the
resources that your property will already start to produce while Holobuildings are on it. You
cannot see now what kind of resources and how much. But believe us: Once you have
holobuildings, you have started to collect resources.*

Entiendo que se refiere a edificios de hasta 1.000 metros cúbicos, cuando se permita construir en nuestras propiedades.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues ni idea... Pero, ¿de dónde sacas esa correlación?
> 
> ¿Se supone que a mayor metros cúbicos, mayor acumulación de recursos? ¿Esto está confirmado por los desarrolladores?



Pues de una prueba muy simple.

Haz un polígono de X metros cúbicos con 8 vértices.
Haz un polígono de X metros cúbicos con 16 vértices.

Compara los precios. ¿Son iguales? Respuesta, sí.
Conclusión: los vértices no influyen en el precio.

Después haz la prueba de:
Haz un polígono de X metros cúbicos con 8 vértices.
Haz un polígono de 2xX metros cúbicos con 8 vértices.

Compara los precios. ¿Es el doble el uno del otro? Respuesta, sí.
Conclusión: el precio se calcula en función al volumen, es decir, a más grande sea, a más "masa" tenga, más cuesta construirlo, según el editor.

De momento es así. Del futuro yo no sé nada porque no tengo bola de cristal.
Sobre la acumulación de recursos y la relación con los edificios tampoco te puedo decir nada.

Lo que te cuento se saca mirando el editor. Sobre todo lo demás.... no puedo sino especular.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Jul 2021)

Lo explico con fotos.

*POLIGONO 1*






Número de vértices=4 (en realidad vértices tiene 8, pero, bueno).
Volumen 64,28 m3 (en realidad es 64 clavaos, a saber de dónde vienen los 0,28)
Precio= 0,64

*POLIGONO 2*







Número de vértices=8 (en realidad vértices tiene 16, pero, bueno).
Volumen 64,28 m3 (en realidad es 64 clavaos, a saber de dónde vienen los 0,28)
Precio= 0,64


*CONCLUSION*
POLIGONO 1 ES IGUAL DE GRANDE QUE POLIGONO 2 (64,28 m3)
POLIGONO 2 ES MAS COMPLEJO QUE POLIGONO 1 (tiene más vértices)
VALEN LO MISMO

LA COMPLEJIDAD NO INFLUYE EN EL PRECIO
EL TAMAÑO SÍ


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Lo he sacado del manual oficial que pusiste tú hace un par de días. Concretamente de este párrafo:
> 
> *Up to 1000 cubic meters on a property can serve as a preliminary storage space for the
> resources that your property will already start to produce while Holobuildings are on it. You
> ...



Madre mía, yo es que acostumbro a hacer lectura trasversal. Y luego pasa esto, que me entero de la mitad y la otra mitad la deduzco/imagino...

Pues entonces es interesante tu pregunta. Entiendo que no vale la pena construir blueprints de más de 1000 metros cúbicos por propiedad si la intención es acumular recursos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Madre mía, yo es que acostumbro a hacer lectura trasversal. Y luego pasa esto, que me entero de la mitad y la otra mitad la deduzco/imagino...
> 
> Pues entonces es interesante tu pregunta. Entiendo que no vale la pena construir blueprints de más de 1000 metros cúbicos por propiedad si la intención es acumular recursos.



Yo creo que no merece la pena hacer ningún blueprint de nada porque el editor está en bragas...

Cuando ya se puedan hacer más cosas con él y los edificios ya se puedan construir realmente pues ya se verá. Para cuando eso ocurra, habrán cambiado tantas cosas que cualquier cosa que se diga ahora es mero especular.

Tienen que habilitar algo para medidas menores a un metro.
Tal y como está ahora, por ejemplo, el ancho de las puertas sólo puede ser de un metro o de dos. No puede ser de 1,5. Eso es algo que también debe cambiar.

Tienen que permitir una mayor precisión en la geometría o todo acabará siendo bastante tosco....


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo creo que no merece la pena hacer ningún blueprint de nada porque el editor está en bragas...
> 
> Cuando ya se puedan hacer más cosas con él y los edificios ya se puedan construir realmente pues ya se verá. Para cuando eso ocurra, habrán cambiado tantas cosas que cualquier cosa que se diga ahora es mero especular.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. 

Ese es el gran problema, que nadie entiende para qué coño han creado los blueprints más allá de para acumular recursos, con lo que todo el esfuerzo y tiempo que se dedique a creaciones barrocas puede ser una pérdida de tiempo. ¿De qué sirve crear un campanario perfectamente detallado en holograma si el editor de los edificios será totalmente diferente?

Pues para mantener entretenida a la borregada (entre la que me incluyo).


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> Ese es el gran problema, que nadie entiende para qué coño han creado los blueprints más allá de para acumular recursos, con lo que todo el esfuerzo y tiempo que se dedique a creaciones barrocas puede ser una pérdida de tiempo. ¿De qué sirve crear un campanario perfectamente detallado en holograma si el editor de los edificios será totalmente diferente?
> 
> Pues para mantener entretenida a la borregada (entre la que me incluyo).



Pues a mí me parece un paso en la buena dirección. Un paso pequeño, pero en la buena dirección.
Lo que la gente entienda, quiera entender, entienda mal, o entienda al revés, en eso no me meto porque no lo sé.


Este proyecto es una plataforma de realidad virtual en 3D, en PRIMERA INSTANCIA.
Que implementen un editor es un paso fundamental y necesario. Que esté en bragas es lo de menos. Ya irá mejorando.
Lo que valoro positivamente es la DIRECCIÓN que toma esa implementación.

Yo tengo serias dudas de que vayan a ser capaces de hacer lo que prometen... por lo que un paso en esa dirección, me parece bien. Ahora les quedan 1 millón de pasos más.

Puede que el editor no sirva para nada AHORA, pero antes o después es de esperar que sí servirá... de hecho, será un parte fundamental de E2. Para que un buen día funcione, tendrá que estar una LARGA temporada sin funcionar, o funcionando parcialmente.

Quiero creer que el editor será una de esas cosas que, a partir de ahora, estarán actualizando y mejorando constantemente... Al menos deberían.


----------



## Kartal (27 Jul 2021)

Con tiempo y ganas se pueden hacer cosillas interesantes...


----------



## Jebediah (27 Jul 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Con tiempo y ganas se pueden hacer cosillas interesantes...



La cascada flotante, muy buena , habrá que ver si la dejan hacer en el juego,.


----------



## Jebediah (27 Jul 2021)

Esta es el segundo diseño que hago, una pena que no tenga mucho tiempo, la verdad que me divierte bastante.


----------



## Le Fanu (27 Jul 2021)

Mis dieses.

Hay que echarle mucha imaginación al no permitir el diseño directo en vertical. Yo he intentado un par de cosas y ninguna me ha salido. Creo que eran demasiado ambiciosas (una de ellas una estatua que me obligaba a ir casi piso a piso). 

Sin olvidar los bugs. No sé si a vosotros os pasa, pero a veces me sale que dos estructuras se interfieren pese a no ocupar el mismo espacio, sino simplemente por ser colindantes. Esto me obliga a rehacerlo de nuevo algunas veces. Y aunque parezca increíble, haciendo lo mismo desde cero se soluciona, pero claro, me hace perder el tiempo.

Lo próximo va a ser más sencillo, porque al final no construyo nada. Un zulo con vistas a la cañada real o algo similar.


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Esta es el segundo diseño que hago, una pena que no tenga mucho tiempo, la verdad que me divierte bastante.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 725802
> Ver archivo adjunto 725805



¿Cómo haces para zoomear tan atrás?
A mí no me permite zoomear tan atrás....


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Jul 2021)

Ah coño.... El Lock. Vale.
Respondido.


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Mis dieses.
> 
> Hay que echarle mucha imaginación al no permitir el diseño directo en vertical. Yo he intentado un par de cosas y ninguna me ha salido. Creo que eran demasiado ambiciosas (una de ellas una estatua que me obligaba a ir casi piso a piso)
> 
> Lo próximo va a ser más sencillo, porque al final no construyo nada. Un zulo con vistas a la cañada real o algo similar.



Todo es cuestión de práctica.
Empiezas con cubos, y acabas haciendo edificios con forma de patata, completamente irregulares y complejísimos.

El asunto engancha, ya te lo digo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Jul 2021)

Deberíamos hacer un puente para cruzar de un lado a otro de la playa....

ESQUEMÁTICAMENTE, sería algo así:









No ocurrirá, porque el jefe no lo permitirá en nombre de todos, pero sería bonito.


----------



## Jebediah (27 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Deberíamos hacer un puente para cruzar de un lado a otro de la playa....
> 
> ESQUEMÁTICAMENTE, sería algo así:
> 
> ...



A ver qué opinan los propietarios de ese terreno, habrá que organizar una reunión con el Concejal de Urbanismo.


----------



## Jebediah (27 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Todo es cuestión de práctica.
> Empiezas con cubos, y acabas haciendo edificios con forma de patata, completamente irregulares y complejísimos.
> 
> El asunto engancha, ya te lo digo.



Echo en falta la optimización del editor, es muy lento, se engancha y se cuelga. Que tenga más o menos opciones de diseño... bueno, como siempre cuanto más mejor pero con una cosa tan básica como la actual también veríamos auténticas obras de arte.


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Echo en falta la optimización del editor, es muy lento, se engancha y se cuelga. Que tenga más o menos opciones de diseño... bueno, como siempre cuanto más mejor pero con una cosa tan básica como la actual también veríamos auténticas obras de arte.




Yo prefiero esperarme a que lo desarrollen un poco más antes de invertir tiempo... pero, bueno, aquellos que a lo mejor no tengan experiencia modelando pienso que deberian ir practicando un poco. Como sabes, no se aprende en un día. Yo es que sé que sea como sea como lo pongan, me haré con ello rápido, he usado muchos programas 3D diferentes y sé que al final son todos de un uso muy similar.


Además pienso que falta una parte fundamental... *Asignación de materiales. *Supongo que con el tiempo podré decirle: "esto es una columna de madera", esta es una columna de granito, esta es de acero.... y él aplicará ya texturas y calculará precios y demás. No será lo mismo construir un rascacielos que un bungalow. El primero es acero, cemento y muro cortina. El segundo es madera.
¿Costarán en recursos, o en essence o en lo que sea que lo pongan, lo mismo? No creo.

Hacer ahora un edificio, sin interior, sin poder asignar materiales o texturas.... Es trabajar pa na. Hagas lo que hagas, habrá que volver a hacerlo.

Un edificio no es sólo su "forma", también sus componentes, ventanas, puertas, la antena parabólica, etcétera. Ahora le puedes poner el agujero de la ventana, pero no el marco, ni el cristal de la ventana.

De hecho, no puedes hacer una ESCALERA, a no ser que los peldaños sean de un metro de alto....


----------



## Jebediah (27 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo prefiero esperarme a que lo desarrollen un poco más antes de invertir tiempo... pero, bueno, aquellos que a lo mejor no tengan experiencia modelando pienso que deberian ir practicando un poco. Como sabes, no se aprende en un día. Yo es que sé que sea como sea como lo pongan, me haré con ello rápido, he usado muchos programas 3D diferentes y sé que al final son todos de un uso muy similar.
> 
> 
> Además pienso que falta una parte fundamental... *Asignación de materiales. *Supongo que con el tiempo podré decirle: "esto es una columna de madera", esta es una columna de granito, esta es de acero.... y él aplicará ya texturas y calculará precios y demás. No será lo mismo construir un rascacielos que un bungalow. El primero es acero, cemento y muro cortina. El segundo es madera.
> ...



Bueno, puedes hacer el diseño general de un edificio y cuando implementen los materiales y demás ya tendrás una base con la que trabajar, seleccionas el pilar central y le indicas que es de cemento, en vez de empezar desde cero. Para según que construcciones es ir adelantando el trabajo. Para una construcción pequeña o de formas más complejas, como dices no vale.


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Bueno, puedes hacer el diseño general de un edificio y cuando implementen los materiales y demás ya tendrás una base con la que trabajar, seleccionas el pilar central y le indicas que es de cemento, en vez de empezar desde cero. Para según que construcciones es ir adelantando el trabajo. Para una construcción pequeña o de formas más complejas, como dices no vale.



Soy paciente. Sé que esto va para largo. AÑOS.
Prefiero esperar un poco a que se vayan perfilando mejor las herramientas...

Habrá tiempo de hacer el edificio apropiadamente. De sobra. No hay ninguna prisa...

Además, yo tampoco tengo interés en hacer Taj Mahalles.... me interesa más visitar los edificios de otros que poner yo los míos.
Yo no pondré más que chorraditas al final... cosas locas.

Tengo casi toda la zona del Golfo de Adolfo, a falta de un par de tiles, tengo esa zona.
Ahí quiero poner un MIRADOR, o un FARO, al que se pueda subir para ver toda la Bahía desde arriba, y tirarse al vacío si hace falta.

Buscaré que se pueda subir a pie o en coche, por si alguien quiere suicidarse virtualmente.
Pero eso es algo fácil. Básicamente una torre muy alta con escaleras....

Si se me venden las tiles que me harían falta, me puedo plantear hacer un puente como el que he esquematizado, para los que quieran lanzarse de cabeza al mar o ver los barquitos desde arriba.


----------



## Kartal (27 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Esta es el segundo diseño que hago, una pena que no tenga mucho tiempo, la verdad que me divierte bastante.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 725802
> Ver archivo adjunto 725805



Pues se te da muy bien para estar empezando. No descarto en el futuro comprarte un blueprint


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Jul 2021)

Han añadido una mejora. Ahora ya se pueden introducir alturas intermedias... 0.5, 0.1....


----------



## Jebediah (28 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Han añadido una mejora. Ahora ya se pueden introducir alturas intermedias... 0.5, 0.1....



A mí me sigue sin funcionar, por lo menos en objetos grandes que es donde me estoy moviendo. De todos modos, la elevación funciona bien por lo que a uno le pones elevación 2, al otro 2.1 le das al "match" y ya tienes el objeto con altura 0.1.


----------



## Kartal (29 Jul 2021)

Muy buenos repartos de gemas los 2 últimos días...


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Jul 2021)

Algin alma caritativa que me diga si hay novedades? Esque son 25 paginas joder


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Jul 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Algin alma caritativa que me diga si hay novedades? Esque son 25 paginas joder




Nada sustancial.

- El número de videos escépticos o críticos con E2 ha crecido, son más agresivos, pero sus argumentos se han vuelto un poco más disparatados.
- Ellos siguen avanzando, a paso de caracol. Han implementado unas joyas que se supone que ayudarán en la producción de recursos y un editor de edificios que está en bragas. El mapa de alturas dejó de funcionar hace semanas.


----------



## Jebediah (29 Jul 2021)

Pruebas con círculos. La _Torre Circulitos_.


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Jul 2021)

Su puta madre. ¿Cuántos lados tiene cada circulito?


----------



## Silverado72 (29 Jul 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Algin alma caritativa que me diga si hay novedades? Esque son 25 paginas joder



Así importantes no. El mercado de gemas ha decaído, las normales a menos de 0,3, aunque las de oro y petróleo se venden a más. Hay gente haciendo virguerías con el editor, yo no paso de los cubos y los polígonos, aunque tampoco le dedico mucho tiempo.


----------



## Jebediah (29 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Su puta madre. ¿Cuántos lados tiene cada circulito?



Le cuento 53 y por lo que veo a las 10 debería llevar uno más.

El edificio tiene en total 6.000, cerca del límite.


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Le cuento 53 y por lo que veo a las 10 debería llevar uno más.
> 
> El edificio tiene en total 6.000, cerca del límite.



Qué paciencia...

Venga a ver si haces un Guggenheim:


----------



## Jebediah (29 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Qué paciencia...
> 
> Venga a ver si haces un Guggenheim:



Para esto no tengo paciencia ni mano. Los círculos, una vez haces uno ya es clonar los demás.


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Para esto no tengo paciencia ni mano. Los círculos, una vez haces uno ya es clonar los demás.



El Guggenheim es similar pero como con óvalos esquinados, con cavidades y varios ramales.
El principio es el mismo. Tú puedes.


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Jul 2021)

¿Sabes lo que debe estar tirado de hacer?

Un Coliseo.










(Y más fácil aún... Una plaza de TOROS).


----------



## Jebediah (29 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El Guggenheim es similar pero como con óvalos esquinados, con cavidades y varios ramales.
> El principio es el mismo. Tú puedes.



El _gugenjeim _no tiene casi dos formas iguales, es una pesadilla de estructura. El Coliseo (original) sería mucho más fácil.

De todos modos, no voy a recrear un edificio ya existente en el mundo real, no me motiva.


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> El _gugenjeim _no tiene casi dos formas iguales, es una pesadilla de estructura. El Coliseo (original) sería mucho más fácil.
> 
> De todos modos, no voy a recrear un edificio ya existente en el mundo real, no me motiva.




Acabo de descubrir que lo de las alturas va mal. Tengo un polígono al lado de otro. Uno de altura un metro y otro de altura medio metro.

El de medio metro es más alto que el de metro.

Aún no va bien.


----------



## Le Fanu (29 Jul 2021)

Ya que Quijote no se suelta, aquí dejo la figura patria que nos representa por antonomasia, nos guste o no.

Próximamente disponible en su holobuildings-bazar de confianza con descuento especial para burbujarras.


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Ya que Quijote no se suelta, aquí dejo la figura patria que nos representa por antonomasia, nos guste o no.
> 
> Próximamente disponible en su holobuildings-bazar de confianza con descuento especial para burbujarras.



Mola.
A ver si pronto se puede hacer bien, con el andamio de detrás y todo....


----------



## Jebediah (29 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Ya que Quijote no se suelta, aquí dejo la figura patria que nos representa por antonomasia, nos guste o no.
> 
> Próximamente disponible en su holobuildings-bazar de confianza con descuento especial para burbujarras.



Está muy bien hecho, ¡buen trabajo!


----------



## Kartal (29 Jul 2021)




----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Jul 2021)

Ya las dos cosas que quiero ya son estas:

- Mapa de alturas. Funcionaba más o menos bien antes. Se podía girar en el eje horizontal. Ahora no se puede. ¿Cuándo lo van arreglar?
- ¿Cuándo se podrán juntar parcelas limítrofes o separar parcelas grandes en otras más pequeñas?

¿Los que están siempre en Discord/Twitter no saben nada de estas cuestiones?


----------



## Le Fanu (30 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ya las dos cosas que quiero ya son estas:
> 
> - Mapa de alturas. Funcionaba más o menos bien antes. Se podía girar en el eje horizontal. Ahora no se puede. ¿Cuándo lo van arreglar?
> - ¿Cuándo se podrán juntar parcelas limítrofes o separar parcelas grandes en otras más pequeñas?
> ...



En Twitter, nada de nada. Discord se me escapa.


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Jul 2021)

Earth 2 was intentionally scheduled for maintenance at 10am UTC, July 30, 2021. The purpose of the downtime is to upgrade key databases and infrastructure in preparation for some core feature fondations we are building.

Thank you for your patience.


Traducción para los que no hablen inglés.

_Earth2 está intencionadamente de mantenimiento desde 10am UTC, July 30, 2021. El propósito de este mantenimiento es instalar el essence, un nuevo mercado de recursos, algunas mejoras en la gestión de las parcelas y, si nos da tiempo antes del fin de semana, igual metemos lo de los avatares también. Dependerá de lo que digan los asesores Señor Mejillón y Señor Patatilla, que son los que saben.

Gracias por su paciencia_


----------



## Silverado72 (30 Jul 2021)

E2 en mantenimiento, no acceso


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Jul 2021)

Ya está otra vez en marcha, pero no veo de momento nada nuevo...


----------



## pepita (30 Jul 2021)

No me llameis bocazas, no me he podido aguantar


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> gRAcias , volveré en *unos meses* si el hilo no está muerto y enterrado





pepita dijo:


> No me llameis bocazas, no me he podido aguantar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 728750




Te llamaré bocazas... dentro de unos meses.


----------



## pepita (30 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Te llamaré bocazas... dentro de unos meses.



Si, pero no voy a *participar ni discutir* _que es lo que dije_ hasta dentro de unos meses! En cuanto pasen me vais a oir! No me repliques que no voy a contestar


----------



## Le Fanu (31 Jul 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Earth 2 was intentionally scheduled for maintenance at 10am UTC, July 30, 2021. The purpose of the downtime is to upgrade key databases and infrastructure in preparation for some core feature fondations we are building.
> 
> Thank you for your patience.
> 
> ...





Silverado72 dijo:


> E2 en mantenimiento, no acceso
> Ver archivo adjunto 728585





*30 July 2021*
*Changes:*

Improved the Leaderboard page
Added confirmation message to the selling process on the insight page
Improved “withdrawal” filter on transaction page
Notification system improvements
*Fixes:*

Fixed payment buttons not working on older mobile versions
Fixed property image not showing up in the property deed


Por otro lado... ¿Conseguís hacer escaleras en condiciones? Es decir, no con un metro por peldaño. No logro afinar...


----------



## Don_Quijote (31 Jul 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Por otro lado... ¿Conseguís hacer escaleras en condiciones? Es decir, no con un metro por peldaño. No logro afinar...




Yo el otro día estuve probando.
En altura puedes regularla con el height/elevation y conseguir que los peldaños sean en altura de 0,25... 0,3, lo que necesites.
La base del peldaño es más jodida para conseguir un fondo de 30 o 40 cm.

Debes hacer un polígono de un metro y luego escalarlo. De ser necesario, editas la curva y añades o eliminas puntos.

Una forma completamente inefectiva de trabajar. En cualquier buen editor lo haces en 1 minuto, pero aquí, entre que va mal y tiene mucho bug.... malamente.

Yo quiero escaleras, pero de las de caracol, para el faro/mirador que quiero construir... Vi que así no se puede trabajar y lo dejé.


----------



## Night (31 Jul 2021)

para vender hay que verificar la cuenta? (doble factor)
gracias


----------



## pepita (31 Jul 2021)

Night dijo:


> para vender hay que verificar la cuenta? (doble factor)
> gracias



Sí, para vender, retirar, hacer uso del bazar. Se hace en un momento con el móvil


----------



## Night (31 Jul 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Sí, para vender, retirar, hacer uso del bazar. Se hace en un momento con el móvil



intento escanear el qr y da error, dice que no tiene info


----------



## Le Fanu (1 Ago 2021)

Si no te funciona, contacta con soporte. A algún usuario más le ha pasado y al final les han dado solución.

¿Por otro lado, alguien ha recibido hoy joyas?


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Por otro lado, alguien ha recibido hoy joyas?



Algunos han recibido pollas.


----------



## Le Fanu (1 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Algunos han recibido pollas.



Se aprecia claramente la desilusión en tus letras. Suerte para la próxima vez, si eso es lo que anhelas...


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Se aprecia claramente la desilusión en tus letras. Suerte para la próxima vez, si eso es lo que anhelas...



Ay. Tanto presumir de sentido del humor, para luego ir por la vida ofendido por todo, ofendido por nada....
Se aprecia claramente que ese granito que te ha salido en la ingle te molesta al sentarte. Pero clarísimamente, chacho.

Eso sí, aprovecho para dejar una CANCIONCICA DESILUSIONADA que ya había subido en el pasado pero que he regrabado y remezclado de nuevo esta tarde.

*Cancioncica dedicada a calopez*


----------



## pepita (1 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Si no te funciona, contacta con soporte. A algún usuario más le ha pasado y al final les han dado solución.
> 
> ¿Por otro lado, alguien ha recibido hoy joyas?



Que casualidad, me las acaban de dar ahora mismo


----------



## Polo_00 (1 Ago 2021)

Para que vale construir edificios? tiene algún coste? puedes edificar donde quieras por lo que he podido ver, cuales son las ventajas o inconvenientes de esto? está todavía en pruebas o vale para algo ya? con respecto a lo de las joyas donde puedes ver si te llegan o no y para que valen?


----------



## Le Fanu (1 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ay. Tanto presumir de sentido del humor, para luego ir por la vida ofendido por todo, ofendido por nada....
> Se aprecia claramente que ese granito que te ha salido en la ingle te molesta al sentarte. Pero clarísimamente, chacho.
> 
> Eso sí, aprovecho para dejar una CANCIONCICA DESILUSIONADA que ya había subido en el pasado pero que he regrabado y remezclado de nuevo esta tarde.
> ...



A llorar a la llorería.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Ago 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Para que vale construir edificios?



Sobre todo para tener un edificio en tu parcela.




Polo_00 dijo:


> tiene algún coste?



No se sabe con exactitud. Se dice que sí, que no, que depende del edificio...




Polo_00 dijo:


> puedes edificar donde quieras por lo que he podido ver, cuales son las ventajas o inconvenientes de esto?



Hacerlo donde quieras ofrece más libertad que hacerlo en Cuenca.
Se cree que al final podrás edificar en tus parcelas nada más.



Polo_00 dijo:


> está todavía en pruebas o vale para algo ya?



No vale para mucho, de momento. Es algo que se supone que irán mejorando y ampliando.




Polo_00 dijo:


> con respecto a lo de las joyas donde puedes ver si te llegan o no y para que valen?



En el menú de recursos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> A llorar a la llorería.



¿Tú también, Bruto?
Estos ofendidos, son sota, caballo, rey.


----------



## Le Fanu (1 Ago 2021)

Se deduce que no tienes amigos/familia. O peor. Que tienes pero que no te hacen puto caso. Necesitas tu dosis de atención diaria, aunque sea de extraños en un foro ya que nadie te la proporciona ya en la vida real.

No obstante si eso te consuela, no seré yo el que se interponga.

Y paro ya, que no quiero contribuir a ensuciar el hilo, ya que es algo que encuentro particularmente molesto.


----------



## Le Fanu (1 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No se sabe con exactitud. Se dice que sí, que no, que depende del edificio...



En realidad, creo que si se sabe. Costará dinero o esencia.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Se deduce que no tienes amigos/familia. O peor. Que tienes pero que no te hacen puto caso. Necesitas tu dosis de atención diaria, aunque sea de extraños en un foro ya que nadie te la proporciona ya en la vida real.
> 
> No obstante si eso te consuela, no seré yo el que se interponga.



Jajajajaja, se nota que tienes psoriasis en las axilas. Por eso tienes esa forma tan extraña de rascarte.
Necesitas un buen dermatólogo y un buen proctólogo, ahí están las pruebas.

SABEMOS (nosotros), que no puedes permitírtelo. Qué chiste más gracioso. Lo sé porque lo estamos riendo a mandíbula batiente. Mira:


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> En realidad, creo que si se sabe. Costará dinero o esencia.



Randy Chavez dice que cree que no, que sólo costarán los NFT.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVJ39YJqSEN4vh9IfROKAAA



Y *CREO* que Shoon lo confirma en nosequé vídeo.


----------



## Polo_00 (1 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sobre todo para tener un edificio en tu parcela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok gracias


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (1 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Randy Chavez dice que cree que no, que sólo costarán los NFT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué es lo mejor para comprar en estos momentos con vistas a revenderlo más adelante? Las propiedades que tengo de clase 3 no se venden ni de coña, pero es que tengo un par de ellas de clase uno y tampoco parece que tengan mucho tirón ni estando entre las tres primeras posiciones del marketplace en las de clase 1. Y estas últimas tampoco me dan nada de LIT. 

Es mejor ahora comprar en países baratos o caros? Muchas tiles o sueltas? Solo clases 1 y 2?

Perdón por las preguntas, pero veo que estás bien informado y actualizado.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Ago 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Qué es lo mejor para comprar en estos momentos con vistas a revenderlo más adelante? Las propiedades que tengo de clase 3 no se venden ni de coña, pero es que tengo un par de ellas de clase uno y tampoco parece que tengan mucho tirón ni estando entre las tres primeras posiciones del marketplace en las de clase 1. Y estas últimas tampoco me dan nada de LIT.
> 
> Es mejor ahora comprar en países baratos o caros? Muchas tiles o sueltas? Solo clases 1 y 2?
> 
> Perdón por las preguntas, pero veo que estás bien informado y actualizado.




Ni idea.
Yo no estoy en un videojuego para ganar dinero. No sé decirte.


----------



## Le Fanu (1 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Randy Chavez dice que cree que no, que sólo costarán los NFT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está confirmado en el tutorial oficial: Holobuildings_Screenshots_&_Manual.pdf

"We calculate the prices of a building by cubic meters. *Currencies will be E-Dollars and Essence*. It might be that Essence will not yet be available on the day we release the construction of buildings. But rest assured: it won’t take long anymore until it will be available."

De nada.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Está confirmado en el tutorial oficial: Holobuildings_Screenshots_&_Manual.pdf
> 
> "We calculate the prices of a building by cubic meters. *Currencies will be E-Dollars and Essence*. It might be that Essence will not yet be available on the day we release the construction of buildings. But rest assured: it won’t take long anymore until it will be available."
> 
> De nada.



Jajajaja, ha quedado demostrado que necesitas desesperadamente atención y por eso andas siempre mendigando que te hagan casito.
Pobre. Estás completamente solo en la vida. Jujujú, jijijí, jojojú.

Emoticono.


----------



## Le Fanu (1 Ago 2021)

Solo corrijo tu error. No llores.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (1 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ni idea.
> Yo no estoy en un videojuego para ganar dinero. No sé decirte.



Lo del videojuego es ironía, no?

Y aparte, de qué manera son excluyentes jugar a un videojuego y ganar dinero?


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Ago 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Lo del videojuego es ironía, no?



No. Yo sólo soy irónico cuando parece que no lo soy en absoluto.




PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Y aparte, de qué manera son excluyentes jugar a un videojuego y ganar dinero?



No creo que sean excluyentes. Mira el póker.
Lo que creo es que no son necesariamente incluyentes. Mira el parchis.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (1 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No. Yo sólo soy irónico cuando parece que no lo soy en absoluto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo del videojuego de momento es puro humo. Lo único que hay es un vídeo de unos arbolitos, y una página para especular comprando y vendiendo.

Lo de "estar" en un videojuego no sé muy bien cómo interpretarlo. A los videojuegos se juegan o no se juegan, no se "está". Y de momento no creo que hayas jugado mucho en casi 8 meses que lleva el "videojuego". A no ser que llames jugar a meter tu dinero en una web y elegir cuadraditos de colores sin ninguna utilidad, que también podría ocurrir viendo el panorama social actual. O a no ser que llames "estar" a invertir tu dinero en un videojuego esperando que después te den una participación en los ingresos de ese videojuego o te regalen unos pósters para colgar en tu habitación.

Porque por "estar" supongo que le has metido pasta, verdad? Y para qué le metes pasta a algo que no puedes jugar y aún no está acabado? Por qué no te esperas a que lo acaben y así decidir si juegas o te gastas el dinero en ello? Y por lo informado que estás parece que le habrás metido bastante pasta, verdad?


Ay, ay, ay... el parchís, claro que sí... Metes unos cuántos centenares de euros cada vez que quieres jugar al parchís con tu familia?


Así que menos lobos, señor "yo ejjjque solo ejjtoy aquí para divertirme y por eso le he metido 1000 euros que no sé pa qué pollas van a servir".


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Ago 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Lo del videojuego de momento es puro humo.



Y lo de hacerse rico sin trabajar es una realidad tangible.... ¿a que sí?





PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Lo de "estar" en un videojuego no sé muy bien cómo interpretarlo.



Se nota que tienes problemas interpretando cosas, es cierto.




PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> A los videojuegos se juegan o no se juegan, no se "está". Y de momento no creo que hayas jugado mucho en casi 8 meses que lleva el "videojuego".



Es que el videojuego aún no existe. A lo mejor no llega ni a existir nunca.
Me interesa el proyecto y, si existe la más mínima posibilidad de que exista... Quiero estar ahí.




PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> A no ser que llames jugar a meter tu dinero en una web y elegir cuadraditos de colores sin ninguna utilidad, que también podría ocurrir viendo el panorama social actual. O a no ser que llames "estar" a invertir tu dinero en un videojuego esperando que después te den una participación en los ingresos de ese videojuego o te regalen unos pósters para colgar en tu habitación.



Yo no espero sino que el proyecto tire palante.




PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Porque por "estar" supongo que le has metido pasta, verdad? Y para qué le metes pasta a algo que no puedes jugar y aún no está acabado?



Unos eurillos de nada. Una propinilla a fondo perdido.
¿Te preocupa mucho lo que hagan los demás con su dinero, eh, pillín?

Sí... tengo dinero para malgastarlo en esto... Chincha.



PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Y por lo informado que estás parece que le habrás metido bastante pasta, verdad?



No. Pero, si necesitas creer que he metido millones... por mí adelante. Créelo.





PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Ay, ay, ay... el parchís, claro que sí... Metes unos cuántos centenares de euros cada vez que quieres jugar al parchís con tu familia?



Exacto. Veo que ha comprendido el ejemplo perfectamente. Es cuestión de concentrarse.





PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Así que menos lobos, señor "yo ejjjque solo ejjtoy aquí para divertirme y por eso le he metido 1000 euros que no sé pa qué pollas van a servir".



1000€ sólo fue el primer fin de semana. Ahora ya he metido 50.000€.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (1 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Y lo de hacerse rico sin trabajar es una realidad tangible.... ¿a que sí?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rico no, pero sacarle algo sin esfuerzo me vale.

Y el resto del mensaje por los cerros de úbeda y tal.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Ago 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Rico no, pero sacarle algo sin esfuerzo me vale.



Sí. Y además el resto de la gente tiene que pensar, hacer, sentir y opinar exactamente igual que yo. Si no, son tontos.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (2 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sí. Y además el resto de la gente tiene que pensar, hacer, sentir y opinar exactamente igual que yo. Si no, son tontos.



Joder, y esa es la conclusión que sacas de mi mensaje?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (2 Ago 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Lo del videojuego de momento es puro humo. Lo único que hay es un vídeo de unos arbolitos, y una página para especular comprando y vendiendo.
> 
> Lo de "estar" en un videojuego no sé muy bien cómo interpretarlo. A los videojuegos se juegan o no se juegan, no se "está". Y de momento no creo que hayas jugado mucho en casi 8 meses que lleva el "videojuego". A no ser que llames jugar a meter tu dinero en una web y elegir cuadraditos de colores sin ninguna utilidad, que también podría ocurrir viendo el panorama social actual. O a no ser que llames "estar" a invertir tu dinero en un videojuego esperando que después te den una participación en los ingresos de ese videojuego o te regalen unos pósters para colgar en tu habitación.
> 
> ...



Se llama riesgo. De nada.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (2 Ago 2021)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Se llama riesgo. De nada.



Has leído el resto de los mensajes? Porque no sé si has visto que yo también me he "arriesgado". El tema no es ese, sino la hipocresía de alguien que dice que no le interesa la parte económica del "videojuego" y solo está para jugar.


Y es que uno se arriesga económicamente cuando quiere obtener algo a cambio, y no simplemente por "jugar". Por jugar te compras un videojuego ya terminado y sabes lo que obtendrás a cambio. Aquí el que se "arriesga" no es por jugar a un videojuego, pues hay millones ya listos para jugar y bastante interesantes, sino porque además quiere una contraprestación económica. 


Si tiene agallas @Don_Quijote que enlace su perfil para que veamos si solo está para jugar de verdad y ha invertido 3 euros, o por el contrario le ha metido bastante más y espera obtener algo más que diversión.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Ago 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Has leído el resto de los mensajes? Porque no sé si has visto que yo también me he "arriesgado". El tema no es ese, sino la hipocresía de alguien que dice que no le interesa la parte económica del "videojuego" y solo está para jugar.
> 
> 
> Y es que uno se arriesga económicamente cuando quiere obtener algo a cambio, y no simplemente por "jugar". Por jugar te compras un videojuego ya terminado y sabes lo que obtendrás a cambio. Aquí el que se "arriesga" no es por jugar a un videojuego, pues hay millones ya listos para jugar y bastante interesantes, sino porque además quiere una contraprestación económica.
> ...




Es que prefiero dejarte creer lo que quieras creer, jo.
Llegados a este punto... a más cosas te imagines, a más cosas te cueste comprender.... Yo más me divierto.

No es mi culpa si sólo puedes imaginarte un mundo compuesto por gente exactamente igual a ti.

Por favor.... Convéncete de aquello de lo que necesites convencerte. Y no te cortes.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Ago 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Joder, y esa es la conclusión que sacas de mi mensaje?



A esa, y a unas cuantas más que ya irán saliendo y no merece la pena señalar ahora.
De momento, la conclusión principal es esa: no tienes imaginación.
Sólo concibes que alguien sea como eres tú. Todo lo que no sea como tú, ni existe, ni puede existir.

Con esa premisa de partida... será divertido verte resbalar una y otra vez.

Todo el mundo en el hilo conoce mi perfil.
Todo el mundo en este hilo ha ido ya a revisar mis hilos y aportaciones en busca de algo que poder sacar de contexto.

A tus clones no les funcióno. Yo ya he avisado. Ahora, directo y contra el muro. Toma carrerilla.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (2 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> A esa, y a unas cuantas más que ya irán saliendo y no merece la pena señalar ahora.
> De momento, la conclusión principal es esa: no tienes imaginación.
> Sólo concibes que alguien sea como eres tú. Todo lo que no sea como tú, ni existe, ni puede existir.
> 
> ...



Que sí, que sí, que solo quieres jugar, y por eso te pones el número de referido hasta debajo del nick, porque como todo el mundo sabe con los referidos se obtiene mucha diversión, a que sí?


Te pregunté amigablemente solo por obtener un poco de información viendo que estabas al día, pero tu respuesta evasiva, hipócrita y soberbia en plan "búscate la vida, a mí no me interesa el dinero porque nado en la abundancia y solo busco divertirme en un juego que no existe", me dejó ver que no eres la persona apropiada ni para compartir transporte público.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Ago 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Que sí, que sí, que solo quieres jugar, y por eso te pones el número de referido hasta debajo del nick, porque como todo el mundo sabe con los referidos se obtiene mucha diversión, a que sí?



Si me dijeran que sóis seres fabricados, y no nacidos.... Me lo creería.




PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Te pregunté amigablemente solo por obtener un poco de información viendo que estabas al día, pero tu respuesta evasiva, hipócrita y soberbia en plan "búscate la vida, a mí no me interesa el dinero porque nado en la abundancia y solo busco divertirme en un juego que no existe", me dejó ver que no eres la persona apropiada ni para compartir transporte público.



Y te respondí amablemente, pero como no te di la receta mágica de cómo ganar dinero que un juego que no existe, te enfadaste y sacaste a tu niño mimado interior.

Es lo malo de ser amable con los infantes. Ni lo valoran, ni lo agradecen.


Pero, oye.... tú sigue buscando a quien te enseñe a ganar dinero con videojuegos. Eso SÍ es inteligente. En este hilo hay varios expertos en eso de hacerse rico en E2. Son muy parecidos a ti. Os llevaréis bien.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (2 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si me dijeran que sóis seres fabricados, y no nacidos.... Me lo creería.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, claro... respondiste amablemente dándome tu opinión personal de algo que no te había preguntado.

Con el "no sé decirte" habría bastado, pero además querías quedar de chulito y soberbio dando tu opinión de por qué estás tú en el "videojuego" e insinuando que yo estaba equivocado si lo que quería era ganar dinero. 

Sería lo mismo que esto: 

-Hola, tienes hora?

-No, a mí no me gustan los relojes y los considero de personas superficiales, porque lo importante no es la hora sino divertirse. 



Por los cerros de úbeda, maribel. 


Hale, que tengas un buen día de diversión en el "videojuego".


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Ago 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Claro, claro... respondiste amablemente dándome tu opinión personal de algo que no te había preguntado.
> 
> Con el "no sé decirte" habría bastado, pero además querías quedar de chulito y soberbio dando tu opinión de por qué estás tú en el "videojuego" e insinuando que yo estaba equivocado si lo que quería era ganar dinero.
> 
> ...



Claro, claro. Yo guapo, listo, grande, bueno. Tú tonto.
Y luego dicen que el ingenuo soy yo.


Mire, le voy a decir lo que tiene que hacer:

En este hilo hay un tal Don Chipirón que es el mayor trader de E2 del mundo. Ha demostrado científicamente que ha ganado alrededor de 200.000€ con el mercado de tiles en E2. Básicamente lo sabe todo. Tiene un equipo de analistas trabajando para él, es asesor de 4 Big Techs, un despacho con vistas a Picadilly Circus y una secretaria que usa unos tacones así de altos.

Vaya y pregúntele: "Maestro Chipirón, maestro Chipirón, enséñeme el truco para ganar dinero a raudales en E2".
Él se lo enseñará. Compartirá su sabiduría con usted. Usted conocerá el misterio, él habrá demostrado su bonhomía y todo será un auténtico win-win.

No olvide lo siguiente:

Está claro, y está demostrado (con argumentos incontestables), que los desarrolladores de esta plataforma han montado esto para que USTED gane dinero. Más o menos fue así:
- ¿Oye, y si montamos un chiringuito para que los superlistos se hagan millonarios?
- Vale.


Desde entonces, montones de superlistos se están haciendo ricos. Apúntese a la lista y gane dinero sin trabajar. Créame, se sentirá usted todo un terrateniente, experto en el mercado inmobiliario.
Rápido que se agotan.


----------



## Visrul (2 Ago 2021)

Hola, enlazo esto otro hilo del foro ya que me parece que puede ser interesante para todos por el tema que trata:

Interesante y cabreante artículo sobre tributación de tokens videojueguiles | Burbuja.info


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Ago 2021)

El icono de Essence también está ya operativo en la web beta.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> El icono de Essence también está ya operativo en la web beta.




¿Se sabe algo de esos "Mentar"?
¿Qué significa "Mentar"?


----------



## pepita (4 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo de esos "Mentar"?
> ¿Qué significa "Mentar"?



Sí, es para los que os estais quedando calvos, a mí no me interesa


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Sí, es para los que os estais quedando cxalvos, a mí no me interesa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 733330




Soy de pelazo, gracias a Dios. De hecho me lo estoy volviendo a dejar largo. Un par de meses más y me podré coger una coletilla hipster en el cogote.

Canoso, pero brillante, fuerte y frondoso.Madurito, pero interesante, ya sabes.


----------



## pepita (4 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Soy de pelazo, gracias a Dios. De hecho me lo estoy volviendo a dejar largo. Un par de meses más y me podré coger una coletilla hipster en el cogote.
> 
> Canoso, pero brillante, fuerte y frondoso.Madurito, pero interesante, ya sabes.



No sé, si no os quedais calvos es que teneis pocas hormonas masculinas, peor me lo pones


----------



## pepita (4 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> El icono de Essence también está ya operativo en la web beta.



Que bien, se pone interesante, nos van a tener entretenidísimos con tanta cosa. Las joyas y estas cosas son los tesoros que decían que aparecerían en nuestras tierras. Espero que llegue el día en que podamos buscar otros tesoros por el mapa, que será mucho mas divertido

El mentar parece un sacaperras más, ahora todos sin saber ni lo que es, querremos tener. Pues nada, a acumular de todo para poder comprar lo que nos falte para construir

Yo no les entiendo, ésto por ejemplo:




Y menos mal que pone que hay que entrar 7 días en "la cuenta", no en la propiedad.

Parece que hace falta de una cosa para conseguir otra, y así sucesivamente, yo aún no me he leído lo de los holobuildings. Si se pueden hacer 100 gratis como dijisteis , habrá que ir haciendo alguno a ver si se pueden vender para conseguir E$. y aún no sé si se puede almacenar sin construir nada.
Por cierto creo que ya lo dijistéis, pero cuidado al llegar a los 7.500 vertices, que si te pasas se queda el aviso en rojo, aunque lo rectifiques


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Ago 2021)

Yo pienso programarme algo para que entre automáticamente. Paso de estar todos los días mirando.
Con un tasker en el móvil, no es difícil.

Mis preguntas son:

- ¿Sabe alguien lo que significa la palabra "Mentar"?
- ¿Se sabe algo sobre la diferencia entre el E-ther y el Essence?
- ¿Se sabe algo sobre cómo se gestionará el E-ther y el Essence?


----------



## pepita (4 Ago 2021)

Si nos dejan hacer holobuildings gratis ¿No creéis que nos convendría dejar hechos el máximo posible ya, por si luego hay que pagar?

Imagino que luego se podrán modificar. Dejar hechos superedificios y luego ya se verá si nos caben, si se pueden adaptar a nuestros terrenos, si se pueden modificar, si se pueden vender a los que les vaya a costar luego dinero o esencia...

¿Qué opináis? O mejor ¿alguien lo sabe?

Madre mía cuantas preguntas sin respuesta


----------



## Le Fanu (5 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Si nos dejan hacer holobuildings gratis ¿No creéis que nos convendría dejar hechos el máximo posible ya, por si luego hay que pagar?
> 
> Imagino que luego se podrán modificar. Dejar hechos superedificios y luego ya se verá si nos caben, si se pueden adaptar a nuestros terrenos, si se pueden modificar, si se pueden vender a los que les vaya a costar luego dinero o esencia...
> 
> ...



Yo estoy haciendo varios, por si acaso. Lo de las modificaciones no lo tengo claro. Los blueprints entiendo que siempre se podrán modificar, lo que no veo claro es si una vez que el blueprint es utilizado/comprado/vendido y transformado en holobuilding dentro de la propiedad se podrá entonces modificar. Supongo que en ese caso no.

Sinceramente creo que va a haber mercado con los blueprints. Bastante más que con las joyas. Primero porque serán necesarios para acumular los recursos a corto plazo y segundo porque hay mucha gente que no tiene paciencia/tiempo para desarrollar construcciones. El editor es bastante arcaico, de manera que para hacer determinadas cosas tienes que pensar, pelearte con los bugs y además tener paciencia en llevarlas a cabo (si tu equipo informático te deja).

Lo que no tengo claro es qué desarrollar y qué no. Me refiero a que, en teoría, no vale la pena construir más allá de 1000 metros cúbicos, ¿no? El problema es que eso limita mucho el tipo de construcciones a desarrollar. A poco que hagas una torre de 100 metros te salen 6 o 7 mil metros cúbicos, aunque esté hueca. Por lo tanto, los 1000 metros cúbicos da para casas de campo y poco más. Y ahí es complicado hacer cosas atractivas. Lo más visual son los rascacielos.

Ya hay comunidades que están solicitando los servicios de usuarios para que les hagan un blueprint concreto a cambio de una recompensa, pero ahora está todo muy desorganizado, de manera que hay varios usuarios haciendo el trabajo. Supongo que el más vistoso será el que se lleve el pastel. Espero que con el tiempo esto se vaya puliendo. Quién sabe, puede que los blueprints que hagas ahora para practicar te sirvan como portfolio para el futuro.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Si nos dejan hacer holobuildings gratis ¿No creéis que nos convendría dejar hechos el máximo posible ya, por si luego hay que pagar?
> 
> Imagino que luego se podrán modificar. Dejar hechos superedificios y luego ya se verá si nos caben, si se pueden adaptar a nuestros terrenos, si se pueden modificar, si se pueden vender a los que les vaya a costar luego dinero o esencia...
> 
> ...




¿Hacer sin saber o hacer sabiendo?
Yo opto por lo segundo. Es más garantista.

Me espero a que se sepa más y ya, si eso, ya haré. Así como principio general.

No creo que vendáis esos blueprint salvo en los casos en los que os curréis algo muy bien diseñado, muy bien hecho y con cierto grado de originalidad.
Las cosas hechas rápidamente y de cualquier manera nunca valdrán nada porque cualquiera podrá hacerlas.


----------



## pepita (5 Ago 2021)

Yo no lo veo tan costoso, haces uno y lo clonas las veces que se pueda gratis, con alguna mínima modificación.
Si haces uno, pongamos que cueste su construcción 60 euros, y te dejan hacerlo gratis, lo clonas 100 veces (aún no he mirado si ésto es así).
Tienes 100 para la venta, que el día que haya que pagar por ello lo puedes vender por ejemplo a 15-20 euros, ya que a tí te ha salido gratis y al otro le costaría hacerlo 60. Según los que permitan hacer gratis puede ser un buen pico y poco trabajo.

Lo que parece es que es mejor que sean capaces de almacenar bastante, que supongo que será lo que demandarán los que los necesiten y tengan que pagar porque han llegado después.

Yo si no es muy caro compraré el toro para mis terrenos en Fujairah
Iba a decir que podeis hacer logos de equipos de futbol, pero me parece quer los frikis son poco de eso


----------



## Night (5 Ago 2021)

hay alguna puta manera de recuperar el dinero invertido en esta mierda?
tengo las parcelas en venta a precio de risa y no se venden, resulta que parece ser que es por que necesito el f2a, ok, pongo mi telefono y al intentar activarlo me pide un qr, lo escaneo y me dice el movil que ese qr es invalido...
ya se que entramos a esto con dinero que nos diera igual perder, pero si puedo recuperarlo vendiendolo ni tan mal..

alguna opcion??


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Ago 2021)

Night dijo:


> hay alguna puta manera de recuperar el dinero invertido en esta mierda?
> tengo las parcelas en venta a precio de risa y no se venden, resulta que parece ser que es por que necesito el f2a, ok, pongo mi telefono y al intentar activarlo me pide un qr, lo escaneo y me dice el movil que ese qr es invalido...
> ya se que entramos a esto con dinero que nos diera igual perder, pero si puedo recuperarlo vendiendolo ni tan mal..
> 
> alguna opcion??



Si me pasas tu perfil para ver qué vendes... igual te compro algo.


----------



## Jebediah (5 Ago 2021)

En Donosti, un cuadrado de 10x10x10 (10 cuadraditos de ancho y largo y 10 de "height" que no se si serán metros), ya son casi 1000m³... eso no da para construir nada con un mínimo de diseño en _holos._


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En Donosti, un cuadrado de 10x10x10 (10 cuadraditos de ancho y largo y 10 de "height" que no se si serán metros), ya son casi 1000m³... eso no da para construir nada con un mínimo de diseño en _holos._




Los edificios suelen estar huecos, tienen habitaciones y demás. No son una piedra cuadrada sobre el terreno.
Eso convierte tus 1000 en muchísimo menos.


----------



## Night (5 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si me pasas tu perfil para ver qué vendes... igual te compro algo.





Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si me pasas tu perfil para ver qué vendes... igual te compro algo.











Earth 2®







app.earth2.io





pero como puedo vender si no tengo habilitado el f2a? como cojones lo activo?


----------



## Jebediah (5 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Los edificios suelen estar huecos, tienen habitaciones y demás. No son una piedra cuadrada sobre el terreno.
> Eso convierte tus 1000 en muchísimo menos.



Pues mucho ánimo haciendo habitaciones en cajas de 10x10x10 en el _holobuilding._


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues mucho ánimo haciendo habitaciones en cajas de 10x10x10 en el _holobuilding._




1. La caja mínima teórica es de 1x1x1.
2. Hay truquitos para convertir un lado en 0.5, 0.75, 0.25 o menos. Parece que no los has descubierto aún. Hay bugs, limitaciones y no funciona muy bien, pero es posible. Es de esperar que lo mejoren poco a poco para conseguir diseños más pulcros. Se ha comentado bastante en el hilo. Eran esos mensajes que no has leido.
3. Un edificio sin interior no es un edificio, sino la cáscara de un edificio... Lo cual es MUY diferente.

Tanto que se hablaba de "se podrá montar un negocio online". Pues para que eso sea posible, se tiene que poder entrar en los negocios online.


----------



## Jebediah (5 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> 1. La caja mínima teórica es de 1x1x1.
> 2. Hay truquitos para convertir un lado en 0.5, 0.75, 0.25 o menos. Parece que no los has descubierto aún. Hay bugs, limitaciones y no funciona muy bien, pero es posible. Es de esperar que lo mejoren poco a poco para conseguir diseños más pulcros. Se ha comentado bastante en el hilo. Eran esos mensajes que no has leido.
> 3. Un edificio sin interior no es un edificio, sino la cáscara de un edificio... Lo cual es MUY diferente.
> 
> Tanto que se hablaba de "se podrá montar un negocio online". Pues para que eso sea posible, se tiene que poder entrar en los negocios online.



Publiqué bastante antes que tú un _truquito _para hacer paredes o escalones de menos de 1 de altura o grosor. Leí tu mensaje después cuando lo publicaste pero por respeto y por que no tiene importancia el _quien dice antes qué_, lo dejé estar. Pero veo que es imposible contigo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Publiqué bastante antes que tú un _truquito _para hacer paredes o escalones de menos de 1 de altura o grosor. Leí tu mensaje después cuando lo publicaste pero por respeto y por que no tiene importancia el _quien dice antes qué_, lo dejé estar. Pero veo que es imposible contigo.



No sólo en altura. También la base la puedes hacer de menos de un metro.


----------



## Jebediah (5 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No sólo en altura. También la base la puedes hacer de menos de un metro.



_Molinillos _traigo. Saludos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> _Molinillos _traigo. Saludos.



A ti te pasa algo chungo. No se te puede decir nada.... Chico, relájate.
Tanto que os las dáis de sociales y moderados y estáis siempre para todo de veinte uñas.


----------



## pepita (5 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En Donosti, un cuadrado de 10x10x10 (10 cuadraditos de ancho y largo y 10 de "height" que no se si serán metros), ya son casi 1000m³... eso no da para construir nada con un mínimo de diseño en _holos._



Ah, mira que listo, en Donosti, claro como eres rico, yo también quiero un palacete para mí sola en Donosti, en primera linea.




Si, ya me callo !



Night dijo:


> hay alguna puta manera de recuperar el dinero invertido en esta mierda?
> tengo las parcelas en venta a precio de risa y no se venden, resulta que parece ser que es por que necesito el f2a, ok, pongo mi telefono y al intentar activarlo me pide un qr, lo escaneo y me dice el movil que ese qr es invalido...
> ya se que entramos a esto con dinero que nos diera igual perder, pero si puedo recuperarlo vendiendolo ni tan mal..
> 
> alguna opcion??



Night, si no lo consigues escribe a atención al cliente a ver qué problema tienes, contestan rápido, y ve probando con otro móvil o pc , a ver si lo consiguesyo no recuerdo haber escaneado el qr, sólo meter los dígitos que te salen, empieza de cero por si estás haciendo algo mal
También puedes pedir ayuda en discord a algún moderador que te lo mire personalmente


----------



## Jebediah (5 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ah, mira que listo, en Donosti, claro como eres rico, yo también quiero un palacete para mí sola en Donosti, en primera linea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya te regalaré alguna tile de Miraconcha cuando dejen dividirlos


----------



## Le Fanu (5 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No creo que vendáis esos blueprint salvo en los casos en los que os curréis algo muy bien diseñado, muy bien hecho y con cierto grado de originalidad.
> Las cosas hechas rápidamente y de cualquier manera nunca valdrán nada porque cualquiera podrá hacerlas.



Es que de eso se trata, claro, de poner en el mercado lo que esté currado o tenga potencial de venta, no las pruebas con cubos del primer día.




pepita dijo:


> Yo no lo veo tan costoso, haces uno y lo clonas las veces que se pueda gratis, con alguna mínima modificación.
> Si haces uno, pongamos que cueste su construcción 60 euros, y te dejan hacerlo gratis, lo clonas 100 veces (aún no he mirado si ésto es así).
> Tienes 100 para la venta, que el día que haya que pagar por ello lo puedes vender por ejemplo a 15-20 euros, ya que a tí te ha salido gratis y al otro le costaría hacerlo 60. Según los que permitan hacer gratis puede ser un buen pico y poco trabajo.



Yo creo que esto no funcionará así. Me refiero a que si construyes un holobuilding en una propiedad por 60 euros / 60 "esencias", esta solo te valdrá para esa propiedad. No podrás clonar la construcción ya hecha en otra propiedad distinta, sino que tendrás que volver a pagar en la nueva propiedad. Pero es una opinión, vaya. Ojalá sea como tu dices, la verdad.


----------



## Jebediah (5 Ago 2021)

La construcción de _holos _tiene que ser gratis. Has pagado por tu terreno y has diseñado tu propio edificio, colocándolo en tu terreno estás contribuyendo a la riqueza del mundo virtual con edificaciones y nuevos diseños. 
Ellos mismos deberían disponer de diseños estándar gratis y diseños _premium _de pago para el que quiera construir algo especial, pero los _holos _creados por los jugadores deberían ser gratis de construir en sus terrenos. Si no es así, me parecería una gran cagada.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Ago 2021)

Yo creo que en vuestro mensajes, por falta de precisión al expresarse, a menudo se cae en contradicciones o simplemente no se entiende lo que queréis decir.

Así lo entiendo yo:
- Una cosa es el holo, y otra el edificio. Una cosa es el mapa y otra el territorio. Una cosa son los planos arquitectónicos y otra cosa son los ladrillos.
-Cuando escribís cosas como "se podrá construir un holo", no se sabe ni a qué hacéis referencia.


Esto es lo que CREO yo que pasará:

- Los edificios construidos por usuarios a partir de holos hechos por usuarios se podrán hacer gratis en dinero, pero no gratis en recursos. Para construir un edificio de madera, hará falta madera. O hará falta Essence o hará falta algo. Esa madera podrá ser generada en las tiles que disponga un usuario o comprada o lo que sea.
- El intercambio de holos y el intercambio de edificios ya construidos, será completamente independiente. No es lo mismo vender un edificio que los PLANOS para un edificio. Serán dos mercados diferentes, con precios diferentes. Seguramente el precio de los edificios se calcule automáticamente en base a su tamaño y sus materiales.
- A saber si permiten mover edificios de un lado a otro.... Quizá un edificio construido en Egipto no pueda sin más ser movido como una ficha de ajedrez a la Antártida. Quizá sea necesario VOLVER a construir el edificio. No lo sé, sólo puedo especular.
- Tened presente que un holo, al final, hay que adaptarlo al terreno. Si alguien quiere un edificio en un plano ondulado, deberá hacer algunos ajustes en el holo, o en el terreno, antes de construir. Por lo tanto los holos son polivalentes sólo hasta cierto punto. Un buen diseño, lo primero que hará es generar un plano de referencia. Si el edificio debe tener sótanos o cimientos o "crecer hacia abajo" el diseño debe ser más cuidadoso aún.


Un holo será un holo, pero un edificio tendrá TEXTURAS y otras cosas. Es de esperar que, por ejemplo, dejen subir texturas propias. Por ejemplo, si pepita quiere poner un letrero que ponga "CARNECERÍA PEPITA", o "EMBUTIDOS DIGITALES PEPITA" deberá poder ser capaz de subir la TEXTURA del cartel, para que se quede guardada en la base de datos.
Esa información seguramente no estará contemplada en el holo, pero sí en el edificio.

Hay mil cosas que van más allá de mero holo que son lo que define los edificios.
Por ejemplo, el sonido. No hay el mismo sonido ambiental en un castillo medieval, que en una discoteca. No suena igual el ambiente estando en la selva que en el desierto. Si quieren que los edificios realmente tengan entidad, deberá ser posible ajustar todo eso.

Más cosas: ELEMENTOS MÓVILES, como ascensores. Para definir un ascensor, hace falta mucho más que un holo.

Imagináos que hacéis un rascacielos. ¿Obligaréis a todo el mundo a subir 400 pisos a pie o pondréis un ascensor?


----------



## Le Fanu (5 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> La construcción de _holos _tiene que ser gratis. Has pagado por tu terreno y has diseñado tu propio edificio, colocándolo en tu terreno estás contribuyendo a la riqueza del mundo virtual con edificaciones y nuevos diseños.
> Ellos mismos deberían disponer de diseños estándar gratis y diseños _premium _de pago para el que quiera construir algo especial, pero los _holos _creados por los jugadores deberían ser gratis de construir en sus terrenos. Si no es así, me parecería una gran cagada.



Ojalá, pero no parece que será así.

La creación de blueprints sí es gratis, pero la colocación del holobuilding en las propiedades sí costarán edollars o essence.

En cuanto a los edificios y texturas en sí, creo que aún queda demasiado para eso. Antes supongo que tendrán que diseñar el globo en 3D, si es que pueden, y con el 3D habilitado, permitir la construcción de edificios.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Ojalá, pero no parece que será así.
> 
> La creación de blueprints sí es gratis, pero la colocación del holobuilding en las propiedades sí costarán edollars o essence.
> 
> En cuanto a los edificios y texturas en sí, creo que aún queda demasiado para eso. Antes supongo que tendrán que diseñar el globo en 3D, si es que pueden, y con el 3D habilitado, permitir la construcción de edificios.





Es que ese 3D, ese mapa de alturas.... funcionaba. Ya estaba hecho antes y funcionó algunas semanas.
De hecho, aún funciona, parcialmente, pero han bloqueado el giro en el eje horizontal, por lo que apenas se nota. Pero si pillas un crater, volcán, o cambio abrupto del terreno verás que aún está ahí.

En donde NO está es en el editor de holos, ahi sí que proyecta sobre un plano 2D y ya.

Lo que les faltaba es todo lo demás... los arbolitos, la hierba, los ríos, el agua, los cráteres, los detalles... pero lo que es el PLANO de ALTURAS estaba.

Cuando funcionaba, yo miré muchos rincones del planeta.
- Una gran parte habia sido hecha automatizadamente, como VB. Se notaba en los escalones.
- En algunas zonas habían tocado a mano y se apreciaban más detalles. Cascadas del Niágara, montañas famosas, cosas así.

No creo que haya ningún cambio en el editor de holos, ni en lo que es construcción de edificios, hasta que ese mapa de alturas vuelva a funcionar como antes.


----------



## pepita (6 Ago 2021)

Tenemos esence, y podeis activar ya lo de los mentars.

Parece un poco lioso





Y con semejante imagen las joyas venga a subir


Lo que voy entendiendo_
Al marcar que quieres mentars tienes que entrar 7 días diferentes en tu cuenta y aparecerán en tus propiedades gratis.
Si lo quieres instataneamente tienes que pagar 5 dólares.
Los mentars detectan ether en tu propiedad, si quieres que detecten mayor cantidad tienes que hacerlo con joyas
El tipo de clase de tierra no influye.
La imagen que he puesto arriba (pestaña slotting) no podremos verla hasta que tengamos un mentar, cuando lo tengamos vamos ahí a añadirle joyas para que detecte mas porcentaje de ether.
Si se vende una propiedad con mentars, va con ellos.
color slotting doesn’t make a difference in how much essence you get but will play an independent role when resources kick in


----------



## pepita (6 Ago 2021)

*ApplePine / Philippe — hoy a las 21:48*

Quick recap for everyone: 
What is a mentar? - It detects E-ther around your property, and converts it into essence (for now). Is also allows you to slot jewels on the property. Does tile class affect Ether Prod %? - No.
It does not. What's the production rate of E-ther? - Its random, it might spawn near your property. 
If the mentar detects it, you will receive a message.
What does essence do? - Nothing for now, but will be used with later features when they roll out (think EPL for ex. /crafting perhaps) 
What does slotting do? - It gives you 4% more Ether production PER jewel slotted on that property
. Why can't I slot many jewels? - The slots scale with property size. 750s have 12. 
Why buy a 5$ mentar now? - So you're 14 days ahead of everyone else with ether and essence production.
Does the jewel color matter? - Not for now. 4% for all jewels. The color will be used when resources drop in the future.(editado)


----------



## Kartal (6 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> *ApplePine / Philippe — hoy a las 21:48*
> 
> Quick recap for everyone:
> What is a mentar? - It detects E-ther around your property, and converts it into essence (for now). Is also allows you to slot jewels on the property. Does tile class affect Ether Prod %? - No.
> ...



Gracias. Añado alguna más:


Question: if I sell a property with mentar AND jewels in it, what will the buyer receive? Will mentar stay on that property? Will jewels return to the oweners inventory or will jewels be sold WITH the property?

1.) Yes, the Mentar will stay. If not, that is a bug and should be reported.
2.) The Jewels will return to the inventory of the seller.


_Mentars are important to be able to create Essence and - in a later step - Resources from it._ The construction of mentars will be finished 14 days after you started building them. It *also *requires 7 visits to your Portfolio *over 7 different days*, but is otherwise free of charge. 

E-ther is a precursor of Essence that evaporates randomly from tiles. Mentars can detect it and turn it into Essence, but not all E-ther is equal and so the same amount of E-ther does not always yield the same amount of Essence.


----------



## pepita (6 Ago 2021)

No puedo vender joyas, con razón están subiendo ¿os pasa a alguien más?
Ya puedo, es que no sale lo de sell, ahora hay que ir a la pestaña selling y arrastrar

¿Os vais a comprar un mentar por probar? No sé si vender alguna joya para eso


----------



## pepita (6 Ago 2021)

Pues no me he podido aguantar, he vendido unas joyas y me he comprado uno.
Las joyas las puedes poner y quitar y cambiar por otras, no sé suanto tiempo tienen que estar ahí puestas
Ha salido un mentar en mi propiedad, la tengo al 100%, pero sin embargo pone que hay slots cerrados, no sé qué querrá decir


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Ago 2021)

Yo también me he comprado algunos mentars.

Creo que lo de los slots abiertos/cerrados,tiene que ver con el tamaño de la parcela.
A más grande, más slots abiertos.
A más pequeña, menos.

CREO, pero no lo sé.
Tampoco entiendo muy bien lo que pasa en 7 dias-


----------



## pepita (6 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo también me he comprado algunos mentars.
> 
> Creo que lo de los slots abiertos/cerrados,tiene que ver con el tamaño de la parcela.
> A más grande, más slots abiertos.
> ...



Creo que es en 14, que sacará el porcentaje de ether que haya encontrado en tu propiedad, pero como no es lo mismo que esence, pues no lo entiendo del todo.
Siete días son los que necesitas entrar en tu propiedad antes de esos 14 para que se generen los mentars gratis.

PERDON : En tu cuenta, si no, nos moriríamos


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Ago 2021)

¿Pero hay que estar picando encada propiedad o con entrar al perfil vale?


----------



## pepita (6 Ago 2021)

Ya me desdije. En tu cuenta-perfil


----------



## pepita (6 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo también me he comprado algunos mentars.



He ido a tu cuenta a ver cómo se ven y no sale nada. MUY MAL, así el que compra no puede ver si tiene un mentar la propiedad, que han dicho irá incluido en la venta!
Supongo que lo modificarán.


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Ago 2021)

Novedades?


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> He ido a tu cuenta a ver cómo se ven y no sale nada. MUY MAL, así el que compra no puede ver si tiene un mentar la propiedad, que han dicho irá incluido en la venta!
> Supongo que lo modificarán.



Pues estar, están. En Villa Kartal hay uno:








Earth 2®







app.earth2.io





También está sloteado y ya tengo 11 de Essence...


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Novedades?



Hay Essence y Slotting y Mentars.


----------



## Silverado72 (7 Ago 2021)

Me han salido unos cuadros de dialogo que me pedian confirmar la zona horaria, y que tengo que entrar siete dias diferentes en el perfil para general el dichoso mentar ese.

El simbolo negro ese horrible es un mentar? Se habrá quedado a gusto el diseñador.


----------



## pepita (7 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pues estar, están. En Villa Kartal hay uno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joeeeee ¿11 de Essence? y yo ¿por qué no tengo nada?


----------



## pepita (7 Ago 2021)

Ayyyy que sí tengo, 16, aunque ponía que había encontrado 19, creo, pero me lo ha transformado en 16


----------



## pepita (7 Ago 2021)

Si el mentar va a detectar essence a diario hacen falta muchas joyas. 
Cuando vaya llegando gente nueva podremos venderlas

A ver si no tardan en empezar a promocionarlo, Shane ha dicho algo de eso :

Shane Isaac en Twitter: "A few #e2 PRs coming soon bearing official news but we've been treating the previous &amp; next feature roll out with more urgency as opposed to #e2 PR exposure, prioritising rewards for our patient #e2citizens first. 'E' needs to begin somewhere &amp; it's almost here #humblebeginnings" / Twitter


----------



## pepita (7 Ago 2021)

Pues ya estoy con problemas imposible comprar joyas, no me hace la compra


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Hay Essence y Slotting y Mentars.



No jodas? Por fin. Y como funciona?


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> No jodas? Por fin. Y como funciona?



Pues estamos en ello.

Los Mentars o bien se obtienen entrando a tu cuenta 7 días seguidos o, si lo quieres ya de ya, pagando 5 lereles.
Con un Mentar activado en alguna propiedad empiezas a obtener cierta cantidad de Essence de esa propiedad.
El Essence, de momento, no sirve para nada.
Si una propiedad ya tiene un Mentar entonces puedes slotearla, es decir, asignarle joyas para que produzca más recursos.
Las propiedades en sí aún no producen recursos, pero cuando lo hagan, se entiende que el color de la joya será tenido en cuenta.
Ahora mismo una joya asignada sólo aumenta la posibilidad de dar E-ther, es decir, Essence.

El concepto de Ether es algo abstracto y filosófico. El caso es que se contabiliza en Essence... el Essence es la divisa en la que se computa, por así decirlo.

El concepto de Mentar puede entenderse como "pozo de extracción". Es decir, lo metes en una propiedad y puedes extraer cosas de ella. Con el tiempo, todas las propiedades tendrán un Mentar, digo yo.

Más o menos es eso.


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pues estamos en ello.
> 
> Los Mentars o bien se obtienen entrando a tu cuenta 7 días seguidos o, si lo quieres ya de ya, pagando 5 lereles.
> Con un Mentar activado en alguna propiedad empiezas a obtener cierta cantidad de Essence de esa propiedad.
> ...



Y se ve materializado en el lugar? En VB hay algo ya?


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Y se ve materializado en el lugar? En VB hay algo ya?



Yo mis Mentars los veo, pero los demás parece que no.
Yo tampoco he mirado mucho, pero creo que no he visto aún ningún mentar que no sea de los míos.

Se ve un signo de admiración en la propiedad. Voy a subir un pantallazo. Un momento.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Ago 2021)

Mi mentar de Villa Kartal.


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo también me he comprado algunos mentars.
> 
> Creo que lo de los slots abiertos/cerrados,tiene que ver con el tamaño de la parcela.
> A más grande, más slots abiertos.
> ...






Esto lo ha publicado Meta, pero yo no tengo ningún Mentar comprado aún. No acabo de entender lo del cuadro este ni lo de los slots. ¿Se supone que a mayor número de tiles por propiedad hay mayor número de slots para insertar joyas? Voy a tener que comprar un mentar porque si no es imposible verlo y comprenderlo... Como estos canduermas no explican nada...

A ver si podéis aclararlo los poseedores de Mentars.



Silverado72 dijo:


> Me han salido unos cuadros de dialogo que me pedian confirmar la zona horaria, y que tengo que entrar siete dias diferentes en el perfil para general el dichoso mentar ese.
> 
> El simbolo negro ese horrible es un mentar? Se habrá quedado a gusto el diseñador.



Diseños PACO, S.A.



pepita dijo:


> Ayyyy que sí tengo, 16, aunque ponía que había encontrado 19, creo, pero me lo ha transformado en 16



Es raro. Parece ser que el mentar encuentra primero el Ether (19 unidades en tu caso). Y que este se transforma en Essence (16 unidades). Vamos, que el Ether no es una equivalencia del Essence. Es aproximado, pero en la conversión, siempre se pierde algo.



pepita dijo:


> Si el mentar va a detectar essence a diario hacen falta muchas joyas.
> Cuando vaya llegando gente nueva podremos venderlas
> 
> A ver si no tardan en empezar a promocionarlo, Shane ha dicho algo de eso :
> ...



Yo tengo la teoría de que en algún momento el reparto de joyas se reducirá y que esa será la ventaja por entrar en el juego pronto.

Y también pensaba ayer que el reparto gratuito de los mentar sería temporal y a partir de determinada fecha serían solo de pago. Aunque esto último no tiene mucho sentido, porque una vez aplicado lo de la espera de 14 días, parece que los mentar también aparecerán en las nuevas propiedades que compremos después.

Y otra duda. ¿Qué significa esto?




¿Te ordena las propiedades con mentar por la descripción y el número de tiles?



Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo mis Mentars los veo, pero los demás parece que no.
> Yo tampoco he mirado mucho, pero creo que no he visto aún ningún mentar que no sea de los míos.
> 
> Se ve un signo de admiración en la propiedad. Voy a subir un pantallazo. Un momento.



Pues yo sí puedo ver tu mentar en VB. Y el de Pepita en UAE también.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 735868
> 
> 
> Esto lo ha publicado Meta, pero yo no tengo ningún Mentar comprado aún. No acabo de entender lo del cuadro este ni lo de los slots. ¿Se supone que a mayor número de tiles por propiedad hay mayor número de slots para insertar joyas? Voy a tener que comprar un mentar porque si no es imposible verlo y comprenderlo... Como estos canduermas no explican nada...
> ...



A ver.

En la lista para eslotear propiedades sólo aparecen propiedades con mentar.
La propiedad de VB con el mentar tiene 78 tiles.
Con ese tamaño la puedo boostear con 4 joyas.

Si fuera más grande, podría meterle más joyas.
Si fuera más pequeña, podría meterle menos joyas.

En una propiedad de Isla Reunión tengo un mentar en una propiedad con 59 tiles.
En esa sólo puedo meter 3 joyas.



Y ya. No hay más....


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Ago 2021)




----------



## Silverado72 (7 Ago 2021)

Se ve en una propiedad de Quijote.
La cosa negra. Es feo el mentar.


----------



## Jebediah (7 Ago 2021)

Qué mérito tienen algunos.


----------



## Jebediah (7 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ayyyy que sí tengo, 16, aunque ponía que había encontrado 19, creo, pero me lo ha transformado en 16



A este _ballenasso _le han dado 2158 Essence por 3672 E-Ther, por lo que no van 1:1. Menudo lío entre essence, ether, mentar...


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> A ver.
> 
> En la lista para eslotear propiedades sólo aparecen propiedades con mentar.
> La propiedad de VB con el mentar tiene 78 tiles.
> ...



Vale, ya entiendo. Esto quiere decir que habrá propiedades en las que no se pueda llegar al 100%, especialmente si son de un porcentaje bajo inicial y de pocas tiles (por las limitaciones para boostear).


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Vale, ya entiendo. Esto quiere decir que habrá propiedades en las que no se pueda llegar al 100%, especialmente si son de un porcentaje bajo inicial y de pocas tiles (por las limitaciones para boostear).




Creo que no es así exactamente.
La posibilidad tú siempre la puedes subir al 100% si pones todas las joyas que quepan.

Producirán más o menos dependiendo del tamaño. Es lógico. 100 tiles producen 10 veces más que 10 tiles.


Lo que hace falta ahora es que permitan de una puta vez unir parcelas limitrofes en una que sea más grande.


----------



## pepita (7 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


>





Le Fanu dijo:


> Vale, ya entiendo. Esto quiere decir que habrá propiedades en las que no se pueda llegar al 100%, especialmente si son de un porcentaje bajo inicial y de pocas tiles (por las limitaciones para boostear).



Le puedes meter menos joyas, pero en la imagen de Don Quijote pone el mentar al 100% igualmente, aunque tenga menos joyas. Asi que parece que te deja meter las que necesitas para ponerlo al 100%. Simplemente al ser mas pequeña la propiedad imagino que dará menos cantidad de ether.

Y luego hay parte de suerte, porque dice que todo el ether no es igual, alguno se transforma en mas essence que otro. Y a su vez es aleatoria la cantidad de ether que aparece en tu propiedad. Nosotros lo que podemos hacer es con slotting extraer el máximo posible

Si no lo llenas de joyas en vez de extraer el 100% de ether(aleatorio) que ha aparecido en tu propiedad, extrae menos.

No sé si son imaginaciones mías pero creo que dijo Shane, que los recursos pueden estarse generando ya, y quizá aparezcan los de días previos cuando los activen. El ether no, pero me suena algo de ésto, a ver si alguien lo sabéis.

Yo por si acaso he cambiado las joyas y como la propiedad la tengo en los Emiratos le he metido todas negras, y alguna de arena, no sea que ya esté produciendo y espero que sean esos los recursos de la propiedad.


El mentar de Don Quijote sí lo veo, y el de un vecino mío en VillaBurbuja de Abajo (coreano, cómo no), O sea desde el mapa se ven, me refería a que al entrar al perfil no, y si vas a comprar tienes que meterte dos pantallas más para saber si lo tienen.


----------



## pepita (7 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> A este _ballenasso _le han dado 2158 Essence por 3672 E-Ther, por lo que no van 1:1. Menudo lío entre essence, ether, mentar...



No hay derecho, yo creyéndome rica con 16 y va a haber ultramegatrillonarios
La cosa es que no sé cómo se las arregla el Shane, pero por mas que digamos que ya no gastamos más, ahí está sacándonos mas perras.


----------



## Jebediah (7 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No hay derecho, yo creyéndome rica con 16 y va a haber ultramegatrillonarios
> La cosa es que no sé cómo se las arregla el Shane, pero por mas que digamos que ya no gastamos más, ahí está sacándonos mas perras.



Bueno, ese se ha dejado 200.000$ por ahora... el derecho se lo ha comprado XD


----------



## pepita (7 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Bueno, ese se ha dejado 200.000$ por ahora... el derecho se lo ha comprado XD



Me imagino, y porque no han puesto mercado de Essence, si no, se hace rico del todo.
Los primeros días seguro que pasa como con las joyas, que como no sabemos calcular el valor, los ricachos compran a cualquier precio, yo en parte me lo he comprado por eso, por si se puede vender pronto tener de las primeras, que luego ya irá generando más, pero no parece que se vaya a poder vender de momento


----------



## pepita (7 Ago 2021)

Como se nota las zonas de ricos, la única vecina que no tiene yo, no como en VB que somos lonchafinistas


----------



## antoniussss (7 Ago 2021)

entonces vamos a ver, simplemente con dar a tu perfil ya cuenta un dia para los mentor o hay que ir por todas las páginas de tus propiedades?

He puesto un mentor en villaburbuja comprado, y le he puesto las 3 joyas que me deja, ahí donde veis que te da ether y essence?


----------



## Kartal (7 Ago 2021)

Me gusta la velocidad de crucero que ha cogido el proyecto estas últimas semanas. Después de unos meses letárgicos esto ya es otra cosa.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Me imagino, y porque no han puesto mercado de Essence, si no, se hace rico del todo.



Yo no me preocuparía por los ricachos, como los llamas.
Con el tiempo, la mayoría malvenderá y desaparecerá. Una vez que entiendan que no van a ganar dinero no les queda sino intentar salvar algo, por lo que venderán a la baja.

Será un proceso lento y gradual, pero ten por seguro que sucederá.


----------



## pepita (7 Ago 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> entonces vamos a ver, simplemente con dar a tu perfil ya cuenta un dia para los mentor o hay que ir por todas las páginas de tus propiedades?
> 
> He puesto un mentor en villaburbuja comprado, y le he puesto las 3 joyas que me deja, ahí donde veis que te da ether y essence?



Ya sabía que ibas a comprar algún mentar, estaba a punto de llamarte con la @ de los foros.

Sólo hay que entrar al perfil
Mañana te darán el ether, va a ser diario


----------



## pepita (7 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo no me preocuparía por los ricachos, como los llamas.
> Con el tiempo, la mayoría malvenderá y desaparecerá. Una vez que entiendan que no van a ganar dinero no les queda sino intentar salvar algo, por lo que venderán a la baja.
> 
> Será un proceso lento y gradual, pero ten por seguro que sucederá.



Eres muy categórico, no me preocupo, estoy encantada y creo que vendrán mas ricachos, como los coreanos. Y como todo se pega , a ver si se me pega algo 

Quizá el proceso lento, gradual y sostenido sea el aumento de usuarios. O quizá pegue un despegue vertical cuando destinen los fondos que se supone tienen para promocionarlo. Ya veremos


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Eres muy categórico, no me preocupo, estoy encantada y creo que vendrán mas ricachos, como los coreanos. Y como todo se pega , a ver si se me pega algo
> 
> Quizá el proceso lento, gradual y sostenido sea el aumento de usuarios. O quizá pegue un despegue vertical cuando destinen los fondos que se supone tienen para promocionarlo. Ya veremos



Vendrán millones de usuarios cuando el 3D funcione.
Aún así, esto seguirá sin servir para ganar dinero, entre quien entre.

Los que saldrán son los ilusos que se creen que van a ganar dinero. Lo harán uno detrás de otro, algunos muy silenciosos, para ocultar su vergüenza, y otros muy ruidosos, para camuflarla bajo una indignación diseñada ad hoc.


----------



## pepita (7 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Vendrán millones de usuarios cuando el 3D funcione.
> Aún así, esto seguirá sin servir para ganar dinero, entre quien entre.
> 
> Los que saldrán son los ilusos que se creen que van a ganar dinero. Lo harán uno detrás de otro, algunos muy silenciosos, para ocultar su vergüenza, y otros muy ruidosos, para camuflarla bajo una indignación diseñada ad hoc.



Ya lo veremos, según el mejillón él va a ser trillonario, y según tú no veremos un euro, . Yo creo que es muy pronto para estar tan seguros ni de una cosa ni de la otra. No quiero discutir que me van a coger manía los formales, pero NO ESTOY DE ACUERDO. 

Además aquí el único que tendría que agachar la cabeza sería el mejillón, todos los demás han sido muy coherentes y no los veo lloriqueando


----------



## Jebediah (7 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo no me preocuparía por los ricachos, como los llamas.
> Con el tiempo, la mayoría malvenderá y desaparecerá. Una vez que entiendan que no van a ganar dinero no les queda sino intentar salvar algo, por lo que venderán a la baja.
> 
> Será un proceso lento y gradual, pero ten por seguro que sucederá.



Habría una forma muy fácil de ganar mucho dinero con esto y sería que implementaran una cripto. Que los E$ pasasen a ser cripto E$ que esté listado en una exchange, sólo con eso se harían verdaderas fortunas, y para hacerlo si quisieran les sobra dinero, por ahora está en el aire.
Todo lo demás que se piensa que puede traer con el tiempo, aquellas historias de realidad virtual, real state, publi en parcelas, etc... eso ya es mucho jaleo para poder ganar dinero con esto.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Habría una forma muy fácil de ganar mucho dinero con esto y sería que implementaran una cripto. Que los E$ pasasen a ser cripto E$ que esté listado en una exchange, sólo con eso se harían verdaderas fortunas, y para hacerlo si quisieran les sobra dinero, por ahora está en el aire.
> Todo lo demás que se piensa que puede traer con el tiempo, aquellas historias de realidad virtual, real state, publi en parcelas, etc... eso ya es mucho jaleo para poder ganar dinero con esto.




Claro, claro. Todo el mundo sabe que las criptos son algo que le interesa a las mayorías. Son los videojuegos los que no interesan a nadie.

De hecho, deberian quitarlo todo y dejar sólo una cripto. A la mierda el 3D. Seguro que eso atrería a millones... No hay más que ver el éxito de masas que han sido las criptos y lo poco o nada que le interesan a la mayoría los videojuegos.

Además de que, como es bien sabido, las criptos han hecho millonario a todo aquel que se ha metido en eso.

Venga enfádate/oféndete porque alguien opina diferente.


----------



## Jebediah (7 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Claro, claro. Todo el mundo sabe que las criptos son algo que le interesa a las mayorías. Son los videojuegos los que no interesan a nadie.
> 
> De hecho, deberian quitarlo todo y dejar sólo una cripto. A la mierda el 3D. Seguro que eso atrería a millones... No hay más que ver el éxito de masas que han sido las criptos y lo poco o nada que le interesan a la mayoría los videojuegos.
> 
> ...



El problema es que tienes boca pero no oídos, o no sabes escuchar que sería aún peor. No sé por qué me molesto.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ya lo veremos, según el mejillón él va a ser trillonario, y según tú no veremos un euro, . Yo creo que es muy pronto para estar tan seguros ni de una cosa ni de la otra. No quiero discutir que me van a coger manía los formales, pero NO ESTOY DE ACUERDO.
> 
> Además aquí el único que tendría que agachar la cabeza sería el mejillón, todos los demás han sido muy coherentes y no los veo lloriqueando



Estar de acuerdo o no estarlo importa poco si no puedes argumentarlo.

Yo lamento ser el de las malas noticias, pero creer que han montado este tinglado para que todos vosotros ganéis dinero, es bastante iluso. Es tan infantil que cuesta creer que haya tantos que hayan caído en el embrujo.

Es como creer que E2 consigue el milagro de los panes y los peces.

1000 personas, cada una poniendo un euro, creen que van a poder sacarse 100 euros cada uno.
1000 euros se transforman, por arte de birlobirloque, en 100.000. Nadie sabe cómo.
Mientras tanto E2 no gana nada. Los inversores del juego (los de verdad), lo hacen por amor al arte.

MALAS NOTICIAS: 1000 no se transforman en 100.000 jamás.
MALAS NOTICIAS: Las empresas se montan para ganar dinero. No para hacérselo ganar a los demás.
MALAS NOTICIAS: La pura especulacion NO PRODUCE dinero. El dinero se produce al producir productos. El dinero es para el productor del producto.

Estas leyes son más antiguas que vosotros o que yo, son anteriores al hombre.... y JAMÁS se rompen.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> El problema es que tienes boca pero no oídos, o no sabes escuchar que sería aún peor. No sé por qué me molesto.



Yo sí sé por qué te molestas. Porque no tienes imaginación para hacer cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ya lo veremos, según el mejillón él va a ser trillonario, y según tú no veremos un euro, . Yo creo que es muy pronto para estar tan seguros ni de una cosa ni de la otra. No quiero discutir que me van a coger manía los formales, pero NO ESTOY DE ACUERDO.
> 
> Además aquí el único que tendría que agachar la cabeza sería el mejillón, todos los demás han sido muy coherentes y no los veo lloriqueando



No vas a ninguna parte básicamente porque no te enteras de nada. Lo justo te enteras a medias de lo que lees por Discord como para encima hacer algo... 

Con lo que tienes no vas a ninguna parte. Ni en 3D , ni en cripto ni en videojuego ni en realidad aumentada ni en nada de nada. 

No sé cuántas veces tengo que decírtelo. Tus propiedades en términos de realidad virtual o esperas a la fase 3 siendo un prodigio de la creación o no vas a ningún lado tampoco. Y por lo que te leo , no tienes ni puta idea tampoco. 

En realidad aumentada tus propiedades son una shit. 

Eres tan manca que ni siquiera tienes propiedades con muchas tiles para generar más esencia ni más recursos. 

En diciembre de 2020 Shane ya dijo que cuanto más grandes fueran las propiedades más beneficios podrían tener. Pero tú por aquel entonces... Pues a saber , si ahora andas perdidisima , en Diciembre ya ni te cuento. 

Eres básicamente una inútil de campeonato. O un inútil , que hoy día aún dudan de si tienes más rabo que el diablo. Tu si que tienes que bajar la cabeza pero para meterla en algún culo a ver si además de mierda , no se... Sacas petróleo. 


"NO ESTOY DE ACUERDO" dice... Jajajajajajajajaja pero de acuerdo de que.. Te autoconvences de cosas que pasados los meses nos damos más cuenta que villamierda sigue siendo villamierda.... 

Aquí la gente que no vende propiedades y yo creo un distrito en State 1 dedicado a John Wick y " The Continental " y vendo las propiedades a los clientes por el precio base ( más de 1,20 tile ) + un 50% de recargo de cada propiedad... 

Siempre igual de perdidos , como siempre. 

Seguro que habéis comprado mentar en la propiedad que os ha apetecido en vez de las que más tiles tengáis en propiedad completa... 


Y por cierto la separación o unión de propiedades si se produce , que ya dijeron que seguramente sería muy difícil , sería si has comprado imaginemos 50 tiles en dos plots distintas o más pero juntas entre ellas y las podrás fusionar... Pero no os penséis que podréis juntar la tile de Madrid y la de Villa Burbuja y la de Salou para hacer una más grande. Olvidaos. 

Suerte.


----------



## pepita (8 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Estar de acuerdo o no estarlo importa poco si *no puedes argumentarlo*.



No es lo mismo no poder argumentar algo, que no querer repetir cien veces los mismos argumentos. Están todos en este hilo.
Y las conclusiones son libres, cada uno saca las suyas , según su propia experiencia. No hay argumentos suficientes ni concluyentes para aseverar nada con esa rotundidad.


----------



## pepita (8 Ago 2021)

Al mejillón ni le contesto, que ese me pone enferma del todo


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Al mejillón ni le contesto, que ese me pone enferma del todo











Earth 2







app.earth2.io





Aprende a vender paleta. Me parece que directamente este no es tu sector. 

Prueba con Arguiñano en Antena 3


----------



## pepita (8 Ago 2021)

ay, que me da la risa, en resumen que mi portfolio es una mierda, jajaja
No me digas, mejillón!
Ya lo sé, tú vas a ser trillonario, todos envidian tu portfolio, pero no creo que nadie te envidie a tí, al contrario, das mucha pena, te retratas solo. Creo que vas a acabar mal.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No es lo mismo no poder argumentar algo, que no querer repetir cien veces los mismos argumentos. Están todos en este hilo.
> Y las conclusiones son libres, cada uno saca las suyas , según su propia experiencia. No hay argumentos suficientes ni concluyentes para aseverar nada con esa rotundidad.




Una conclusión sin argumentos es limpiarte el culo sin haber cagado. Pero lo mejor es que existen suficientes pruebas como para dejar anuladas tus conclusiones y cualquier argumento que puedas tener. 

Ya aconseje en su momento no vender ni una joya y muchos me hicieron caso y otros muchos no. 

Hoy tienes a los que vendieron comprando como locos perdiendo más de lo que ganaron vendiendo porque no tienen suficientes gemas para todos los slots que tendrán en sus propiedades en 14 días. ( Si es que hacen log-in seguido y no se comen otros 7 días claro. )


----------



## pepita (8 Ago 2021)

A ver, paleta, paleta, no soy, ¿te has mirado al espejo? Yo mis defectos los conozco, los asumo, y te recomiendo hacer lo mismo


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ay, que me da la risa, en resumen que mi portfolio es una mierda, jajaja
> No me digas, mejillón!
> Ya lo sé, tú vas a ser trillonario, todos envidian tu portfolio, pero no creo que nadie te envidie a tí, al contrario, das mucha pena, te retratas solo. Creo que vas a acabar mal.




Pero eso cuando... Porque a día de hoy sigo ganando dinero... Mes a mes sigo generando dinero dentro y fuera de Earth 2 y lo más importante , sin desesperarme por vender propiedades , ni joyas ni nada de nada. Ni pierdo el tiempo en hacer holobuildings en un prebuilder porque tengo quien los hace para mí gratis. Para eso tengo un equipo y todos trabajamos para todos. 

No te lo has montado bien. Hazme unas lentejas.


----------



## pepita (8 Ago 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Una conclusión sin argumentos es limpiarte el culo sin haber cagado. Pero lo mejor es que existen suficientes pruebas como para dejar anuladas tus conclusiones y cualquier argumento que puedas tener.
> 
> Ya aconseje en su momento no vender ni una joya y muchos me hicieron caso y otros muchos no.
> 
> Hoy tienes a los que vendieron comprando como locos perdiendo más de lo que ganaron vendiendo porque no tienen suficientes gemas para todos los slots que tendrán en sus propiedades en 14 días. ( Si es que hacen log-in seguido y no se comen otros 7 días claro. )



Esto no lo leo, que no hablaba contigo. Tú tampoco lo has leído creo


----------



## pepita (8 Ago 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pero eso cuando... Porque a día de hoy sigo ganando dinero... Mes a mes sigo generando dinero dentro y fuera de Earth 2 y lo más importante , sin desesperarme por vender propiedades , ni joyas ni nada de nada. Ni pierdo el tiempo en hacer holobuildings en un prebuilder porque tengo quien los hace para mí gratis. Para eso tengo un equipo y todos trabajamos para todos.
> 
> No te lo has montado bien. Hazme unas lentejas.



Pero chico tú en qué mundo vives? Yo no necesito ganar dinero, no sé de qué me hablas. Si necesitase ganar mas dinero no perdería el tiempo comprando joyitas dibujadas


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> A ver, paleta, paleta, no soy, ¿te has mirado al espejo? Yo mis defectos los conozco, los asumo, y te recomiendo hacer lo mismo




Sigues sacando conclusiones sin argumentos. Jamás dije que me fuese a hacer trillonario pero la verdad es que llevo más de 30.000€ y subiendo en ganancias. En realidad los paletos como tú y algunos otros en este foro brillan por su ignorancia. 

De aquí muchos seguisteis a los Z en las inversiones de Vpark también pero todos calladitos como putas porque cerraron el chiringuito y se llevaron la pasta. Y es ahí donde yo recibí varios mensajes privados de algunos de esos que siguieron sus pasos y que tienen reclamaciones por todas partes a PayPal para intentar recuperar su dinero. 

Es como los que os meteis en criptos sin estudiar el equipo , sin saber que es un ICO , sin saber que es una cadena de bloques....solo porque os gusta el logo , os lo recomendó un amigo o porque no sabéis dónde pegarle.


----------



## pepita (8 Ago 2021)

Que no sé de qué me hablas, ni me interesa

Si quieres captar mi atención tendrás que seguir insultándome como al principio, que eso a veces consigue rebotarme un poco, otras la verdad es que me la pela, sobretodo viniendo de tí "guapetón"


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pero chico tú en qué mundo vives? Yo no necesito ganar dinero, no sé de qué me hablas. Si necesitase ganar mas dinero no perdería el tiempo comprando joyitas dibujadas




"Eres muy categórico, no me preocupo, estoy encantada y creo que vendrán mas ricachos, como los coreanos. Y como todo se pega , a ver si se me pega algo

Quizá el proceso lento, gradual y sostenido sea el aumento de usuarios. O quizá pegue un despegue vertical cuando destinen los fondos que se supone tienen para promocionarlo. Ya veremos" 


Uno de tus múltiples comentarios donde siempre "sueñas" con que te caiga algo o te aparezca el hada madrina con la varita mágica. 

Tu no vienes a ganar dinero... Tu vienes a dejártelo porque te apetece. Estás demasiado preocupada con como hace las cosas Shane respecto a todo el sistema económico como para decir que no vienes a ganar dinero ni te interesa. Yo vengo a jugar pero la realidad es que ahora mismo lo único que puedes hacer es ganar o perder dinero. Y eso depende de uno mismo y de su forma de hacer las cosas. 

Y tu en este caso y viendo tu perfil no has hecho ningún dinero , pero sigue intentándolo con conclusiones sin fundamento. Yo sigo ganando dinero pero eso ya es un hecho desde Enero. Y mientras tanto, observo como desarrollan todo sin preocuparme en exceso de perder 10 euros o perder 20.000 , porque ya he ganado más de lo que tengo invertido desde hace meses. Ahora juego por las risas pero siempre con cabeza y con información.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Que no sé de qué me hablas ni me interesa,
> 
> Si quieres captar mi atención tendrás que seguir insúltandome como al principio, que eso a veces consigue rebotarme un poco, otras la verdad es que me la pela, sobretodo viniendo de tí, "guapetón"




Te lo repito. Este no es tu sitio. No tienes ni puta idea. Y si te guías por lo que los usuarios ponen en el general de Discord o las fotos que suben en offtopic o lo que otros copian de algún usuario de Twitter maaaaal vas.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

Joder es que os la pasáis hablando de los coreanos y estoy segurísimo de que no habéis hablado con ninguno de ellos. Ni sabéis cuáles son sus planes ni su estrategia ni nada de nada ...


----------



## pepita (8 Ago 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Tu no vienes a ganar dinero... Tu vienes a dejártelo porque te apetece. Estás demasiado preocupada con como hace las cosas Shane respecto a todo el sistema económico como para decir que no vienes a ganar dinero ni te interesa. Yo vengo a jugar pero la realidad es que ahora mismo lo único que puedes hacer es ganar o perder dinero. Y eso depende de uno mismo y de su forma de hacer las cosas.



Que no, que yo sí vengo a ganar dinero, y a jugar, 
Que Don Quijote dice que nunca ganaré nada, y tú que debo dedicar mi vida a esto .
Lo siento, yo quiero sacarle algo sin más y creo que puedo hacerlo si lo mantengo unos añitos, pero no voy a ser una esclava , ni trabajar en ésto, mientras me entretenga seguiré y punto.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

Para enterarse de que quieren los coreanos tenéis dos opciones... Hablar con ellos ( seguramente no os digan nada si no sois alguien de peso en la comunidad ) o descargar Kakaotalk y entrar en su chat con VPN. 

Hasta la próxima


----------



## pepita (8 Ago 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Hasta la próxima



Hasta la próxima, no tengas prisa ¿eh?


----------



## pepita (8 Ago 2021)

Veo que ya no quieres llamar más mi atención, porque en vez de añadir insultos has borrado los mas gordos.
.
Ale, pues hasta la próxima, quizá puedes borrar algún insulto más y quedarías mejor en este hilo. A mí la verdad me da igual.

Para hacer capturas a las que eres tan aficionado sólo se necesita una tecla. 

Consejo: Es mejor pensar un segundo antes de darle al botón responder, que tener que andar luego borrando mensajes, que quieras que no, casi siempre quedan.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Hasta la próxima, no tengas prisa ¿eh?





pepita dijo:


> Veo que ya no quieres llamar más mi atención, porque en vez de añadir insultos has borrado los mas gordos.
> .
> Ale, pues hasta la próxima, quizá puedes borrar algún insulto más y quedarías mejor en este hilo. A mí la verdad me da igual.
> 
> Para hacer capturas a las que eres tan aficionado sólo se necesita una tecla.




Que he borrado el que ? Yo no he borrado nada , paleta , palurda. A mi no me preocupan las capturas de pantalla de mis conversaciones. 

Mis negocios van más allá que estos foros donde hay más pollos sin cabeza que otra cosa. 

No borro nada ni he borrado nada. No te montes películas . Te repito , hazme unas lentejas troll.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Veo que ya no quieres llamar más mi atención, porque en vez de añadir insultos has borrado los mas gordos.
> .
> Ale, pues hasta la próxima, quizá puedes borrar algún insulto más y quedarías mejor en este hilo. A mí la verdad me da igual.
> 
> ...




Joder de verdad que no sabes ni por dónde te pega el aire... O es demasiado tarde para ti o hoy se te ha olvidado tomarte la pastilla. Te repito que yo no borro nada. Eso se lo dejo a tus compañeros o a los de Z


----------



## pepita (8 Ago 2021)

No te ibas?


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No te ibas?



De vez en cuando hago como tú...digo que no voy a contestar y contesto. Pero ya sabes , haciendo dinero.


----------



## pepita (8 Ago 2021)

A ver, que ya te he dicho que no soy paleta ni palurda, intenta insultarme con algo que me pueda molestar, pero para eso hay que pensar.

Por ejemplo si yo digo en el foro que soy una señora mayor, no es lógico pensar que llamarme mayor o vieja o que hago lentejas, me vaya a molestar. Si me molestara, no lo diría yo de primeras, tienes que pensar un poco más. Deducirlo de mi comportamiento. Por ejemplo del tuyo se pueden deducir un montón de cosas.

Que yo tenga más o menos conocimientos de un videojuego que no conoce nadie y al que no tengo obligación de dedicarle mas tiempo, no indica que sea una paleta, tienes que argumentar más, como dice Don Quijote.


----------



## pepita (8 Ago 2021)

Ale a dormir, que mañana va a ser un día precioso.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Ago 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> De vez en cuando hago como tú...digo que no voy a contestar y contesto. Pero ya sabes , haciendo dinero.



A ver, Tío Gilito: mira, pepita no es ninguna lumbrera, y se le nota que tiene el corazón ya bastante metastatizado; la ignorancia y el mal, primos hermanos son.... peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeero, lo tuyo, chaval, lo tuyo no tiene nombre.

Sin ambages te lo digo: eres la persona más desagradable y repelente que he leído jamás en internet.
Eres la persona más arrogante y estúpida que he leído en años. Pareces reunir en ti, en grado sumo, todos y cada uno de los vicios de esta época.

Aunque te las des de Aristóteles, eres completamente irracionalista. Tus planteamientos siempre son un Non Sequitur absoluto. NO SE SIGUEN, no se comprenden. La mitad de las veces la gente se queda en plan "pero ¿de qué está hablando?".

Tus triunfos dialécticos siempre son inventados. Cada vez que celebras tu propia grandeza mentando cosas que no tienen nada que ver con el tema de debate, todo el mundo se queda como diciendo "este es tonto... ¿de qué se ríe? ¿por qué se rié él solo?". Eres un ESCAPISTA. Cada vez que te plantean algún argumento... ESCAPAS DE ÉL con una risotada histérica.
Tus metidas de pata técnicas son insuperables (como lo de la bola del mundo), tu forma de redactar es propia de alguien sin estudios, sin idiomas (Gertru), que no ha conocido mundo, que nunca tuvo un puesto de responsabilidad...
Tu desprecio hacia todo el mundo es de una agresividad que asusta. Todo y todos te dan asco. Te expresas como si vivieras en una caverna con heces de oso. Parece que estuvieras todo el día oliendo mierda. Es tal la rabia que tienes que incluso, a veces, cuando alguien quiere darte la razón en algo... tú se lo discutes porque tampoco entiendes lo que se te escribe.

En tu persona parece aglutinarse toda la inquina, la ignorancia y la miserabilidad concebible. Todo lo que sale de tu boca está tan retorcido y distorsionado que a veces resulta difícil de creer que pueda provenir de un ser humano. Y, por si fuera poco, no sólo eres un mitómano (un mentiroso compulsivo que acaba creyéndose sus propias mentiras), es que, además, eres un cobarde que no sólo no se enfrenta a nadie que pueda rebatirle, es que ni siquiera se enfrenta a sí mismo.
Es tal la vacuidad de tu persona, que no creo que sepas quien eres, ni que mantengas un diálogo interior con tu propia alma. No es que no puedas conversar con nadie, es que no creo ni que puedas ya conversar contigo mismo.Si no movieras esos labios, se te podría confundir con un bistec.

Estoy CONVENCIDO de que tienes problemas psicológicos gravísimos que derivan en problemas sociales gravísimos. No creo que hayas aguantado bien en NINGÚN trabajo, ni que haya habido alguna tontita por ahí que te haya querido de verdad, ni que tengas amigos. Se nota que los complejos que arrastras te martirizan hace años.

Bueno, tengo malas noticias para ti:

1. Vas a ser pobre siempre. Alguien que tiene dinero no se pasa el día contando su dinero. Tú morirás contando céntimos.
2. Jamás tendrás un buen puesto de trabajo. En ninguna empresa quieren a alguien como tú. No duráis ni un año en ninguna porque nadie os soporta y porque no ofrecéis rendimiento.
3. Jamás harás "carrera internacional", pues tienes un inglés de mierda.
4. Nadie te va a querer, ni va a ser tu aliado JAMÁS, pues nadie devuelve amor a cambio de desprecio.


Yo no soy como la panda de milenials ñoños que pululan por este hilo.
Yo hago lo que digo. Nunca amenazo si no voy a cumplir. Nunca prometo lo que no puedo hacer. Se llama integridad, y en el mundo antes eso significaba algo. Algunos hombres aún la honran.
Y yo te digo lo siguiente: *al puto ignore*, desgraciado.
Invito a todo el mundo que no lo haya hecho ya a seguir mi ejemplo.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> A ver, Tío Gilito: mira, pepita no es ninguna lumbrera, y se le nota que tiene el corazón ya bastante metastatizado; la ignorancia y el mal, primos hermanos son.... peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeero, lo tuyo, chaval, lo tuyo no tiene nombre.
> 
> Sin ambages te lo digo: eres la persona más desagradable y repelente que he leído jamás en internet.
> Eres la persona más arrogante y estúpida que he leído en años. Pareces reunir en ti, en grado sumo, todos y cada uno de los vicios de esta época.
> ...




Pero quién te ha preguntado . Vuelve al Badoo llorón. Sigue poniendo tu código bajo tu nick a ver si te cae alguna limosna


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Ago 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> En realidad aumentada tus propiedades son una shit.



Tío, que tú te vanaglorias de haber comprado cientos de tiles en descampados y desiertos de Macedonia, Chad y Djibouti. Qué cojones hablas de realidad aumentada.

Es todo humo. Nadie sabe cómo va a evolucionar esto. Ni los desarrolladores. Así que deja de fanfarronear.

¿Cómo va la _tournée_ por las universidades? Sube el calendario antes de que arranque en septiembre, por favor. Palomitas en mano me hallo.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Tío, que tú te vanaglorias de haber comprado cientos de tiles en descampados y desiertos de Macedonia, Chad y Djibouti. Qué cojones hablas de realidad aumentada.
> 
> Es todo humo. Nadie sabe cómo va a evolucionar esto. Ni los desarrolladores. Así que deja de fanfarronear.
> 
> ¿Cómo va la _tournée_ por las universidades? Sube el calendario antes de que arranque en septiembre, por favor. Palomitas en mano me hallo.



Ves ? No sabes distinguir. Tienes que seguirme el ritmo si quieres aprender. Por supuesto que me vanaglorio porque Chad y Djibouti son apuestas que nada tienen que ver con la realidad aumentada. Si no con la realidad virtual y MMO. Como AR , mis propiedades allí no valen una sh1t. El problema es cuando tus propiedades no valen ni en AR , ni en VR ni en MMO . Tienes que leerlo todo , no solo lo que te interesa. 


Tengo un equipo de trabajo. Bueno...más bien tengo dos. Y con uno de ellos creamos Oasis ( Chad ) 
, Expocity ( North Macedonia ) y State 1 ( Djibouti ) . 

En AR ninguno vale nada. Ni siquiera el de Macedonia del Norte. Pero si sabes darle la visión adecuada , vendes menos de 50 tiles por 6000€ tal y como he hecho yo. 

En State 1 ? Más de lo mismo. Son tíos de una de las compañías más grandes del café del mundo y creamos distritos. Ya más de 25 . El último dedicado a John Wick , Keanu en general. Propiedades de 50 dólares se las he vendido mano a mano a usuarios por 75 . Ni descuento ni nada. Por encima del valor . 



La verdad que lo que más gracia me hace es que a pesar de ver que mi fórmula de trabajo en Earth 2 funciona seguís con vuestra sh1t al pie del cañón. 

Villaburbuja es una mierda . Pero no por su localización. Para eso vale cualquier sitio. El problema es que vuestro enfoque es una mierda , el desarrollo una mierda , la publicidad una mierda , la idea una mierda y en general no habéis sabido hacer nada. 

Yo levanto megaciudades de la nada en la nada. Pero eso no es algo que te tenga que decir yo. Está demostrado.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Tío, que tú te vanaglorias de haber comprado cientos de tiles en descampados y desiertos de Macedonia, Chad y Djibouti. Qué cojones hablas de realidad aumentada.
> 
> Es todo humo. Nadie sabe cómo va a evolucionar esto. Ni los desarrolladores. Así que deja de fanfarronear.
> 
> ¿Cómo va la _tournée_ por las universidades? Sube el calendario antes de que arranque en septiembre, por favor. Palomitas en mano me hallo.




Ah y no te olvides que entre todas mis megaciudades tengo buenas propiedades para AR . En distintas zonas de España y algunas de Estados Unidos. 

Y el resto de propiedades premium de España están en manos de mi equipo de trabajo de Expocity. 

Si vas a decir algo , estudia bien el libro. 

Jodidos ignorantes....


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Tío, que tú te vanaglorias de haber comprado cientos de tiles en descampados y desiertos de Macedonia, Chad y Djibouti. Qué cojones hablas de realidad aumentada.
> 
> Es todo humo. Nadie sabe cómo va a evolucionar esto. Ni los desarrolladores. Así que deja de fanfarronear.
> 
> ¿Cómo va la _tournée_ por las universidades? Sube el calendario antes de que arranque en septiembre, por favor. Palomitas en mano me hallo.




Ven , que te lo explico. A ver si aún no lo has entendido, broski.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

@Le Fanu te recomiendo también que mires los top leaderboard antes de decir estupideces crack...

Parece que aún no entiendes la diferencia de comprar en un desierto donde hay cientos de personas de comprar en un desierto donde no hay nadie ni nadie quiere ir contigo.


----------



## Silverado72 (8 Ago 2021)

Resumiendo, segun tu propia versión, te dedicas a dar desplumar a los incautos que se dejan deslumbrar y a vender humo, eso sí, a mayor gloria de tú infima persona...


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Ago 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Por supuesto que me vanaglorio porque Chad y Djibouti son apuestas que nada tienen que ver con la realidad aumentada. Si no con la realidad virtual y MMO. Como AR , mis propiedades allí no valen una sh1t. El problema es cuando tus propiedades no valen ni en AR , ni en VR ni en MMO . *Tienes que leerlo todo , no solo lo que te interesa.*



Pues entonces qué coño hablas. ¿Tú que sabes las apuestas de cada uno, si son para realidad aumentada, realidad virtual, como pasatiempo o simplemente para especular y venderlo dentro de un año? 

Pides a los demás lo que luego no te aplicas a ti mismo.

¿Y de las universidades? Eso no te interesa, ¿no?


----------



## pepita (8 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> A ver, Tío Gilito: mira, pepita no es ninguna lumbrera, y se le nota que tiene el corazón ya bastante metastatizado; *la ignorancia y el mal, primos hermanos* son....



Esto deberías rectificarlo porque no es cierto. Fíjate si soy buena que me contengo de contestar a los insultos y de meterme en cosas personales por no hacer daño, aunque llega un momento en que si suben tanto de tono puedo acabar haciéndolo. Y respecto al mejillón es muy fácil hacer deducciones:

Provienes de un estrato social bastante bajo, se nota cada vez que respiras. Eso no es malo en sí, si no alardearas falsamente y tu meta fuera simplemente mejorar, pero tu merta no es esa. Tu meta es que los demás piensen que has mejorado.

Está claro que en tu infancia o adolescencia has coincidido, quizá en el colegio, con personas de otro nivel socioeconómico a las que envidiabas. Y que has sufrido bulling. Probablemente por ser gordo y por tu petulancia absurda. Esto te ha convertido en un ser envidioso, rencoroso y sobretodo muy acomplejado, que necesita autoafirmarse constantemente, pero no lo consigue.

Crees que con dinero podrás sentirte mejor, pero no es así, tu problema real es la envidia y tus obsesiones son el cuerpo y el dinero, lo que tanto daño te hizo en tu infancia. Por eso tienes una necesidad insuperable de autodemostrarte, repitiendo incansable, que eres mejor que todos, que vas a conseguir más. Pero sabes que no es así y que a nadie le importas.

No tienes siquiera una pequeña medida aproximada de lo que es tener dinero porque siempre has sido pobre. Tú sí que eres muy muy paleto, nunca he visto a un rico de verdad jactarse de su dinero. Sólo has tratado con pobretones paletos como tú. Y a los otros, los envidiabas de lejos, tan de lejos que ni siquiera sabes lo que es tener dinero.

Si das un pelotazo , te vas a sentir igual, vas a seguir sintiendo la misma envidia que demuestras en cada una de tus palabras intentando dártelas de lo que no eres pero te gustaría ser. Siempre va a haber mas ricos que tú, asi que ese sentimiento nunca desaparecerá. Por mucho que te esfuerces tu cabeza no va a cambiar, siempre vas a seguir siendo en tu interior ese gordo paleto con el que nadie quiere jugar y que sólo aprendió a responder agrediendo.

Lo peor es que ya no tienes 20 años, no vas a cambiar. El centro del universo, que eres tú mismo, es el que te va a amargar por siempre la vida, de ese no vas a poder escapar y además tus rabietas de niño pequeño y llorón tampoco van a facilitar el cambio.

Pero no te desanimes, siempre te quedará tu "portfolio".

Cuando te pueda la rabia, la envidia y el rencor, acuérdate de esas tiles que tanto te han dado y de cómo todo el mundo sin excepción, envidia tu portfolio de videojuego. Lo demás son bobadas, como bien sabes.. Lo que de verdad importa en esta vida es tener un buen "portfolio".

Repitételo todas las noches hasta que consigas creértelo, a lo mejor así puedes olvidarte un ratito de tus múltiples complejos. Pero hazlo solito, tienes que aprender a hacer las cosas solito, por tí y para tí, hasta que no aprendas eso, no te sentirás mejor y seguirás siempre enrabietado.

No es necesario que vengas a repetirlo constantemente. Aquí ya lo sabemos y te conocemos. Eres muy transparente, dejas poco a la imaginación, en un par de posts se te ven todas las entretelas.


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Esto deberías rectificarlo porque no es cierto. Fíjate si soy buena que me contengo de contestar a los insultos y de meterme en cosas personales por no hacer daño, aunque llega un momento en que si suben tanto de tono puedo acabar haciéndolo. Y respecto al mejillón es muy fácil hacer deducciones:
> 
> Provienes de un estrato social bastante bajo, se nota cada vez que respiras. Eso no es malo en sí, si no alardearas falsamente y tu meta fuera simplemente mejorar, pero tu merta no es esa. Tu meta es que los demás piensen que has mejorado.
> 
> ...



Brillante, Dra. Lecter.


----------



## Kartal (8 Ago 2021)

Vaya repasito le estáis dando al nini...


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Esto deberías rectificarlo porque no es cierto. Fíjate si soy buena que me contengo de contestar a los insultos y de meterme en cosas personales por no hacer daño, aunque llega un momento en que si suben tanto de tono puedo acabar haciéndolo. Y respecto al mejillón es muy fácil hacer deducciones:
> 
> Provienes de un estrato social bastante bajo, se nota cada vez que respiras. Eso no es malo en sí, si no alardearas falsamente y tu meta fuera simplemente mejorar, pero tu merta no es esa. Tu meta es que los demás piensen que has mejorado.
> 
> ...




Joder entre los mancos no dais ni una de verdad..... XD 

Osea que soy socioeconómicamente de nivel bajo pero sin embargo estoy dentro de los 10 inversores más grandes de España.... Es interesante vuestra percepción de la pobreza o de los niveles económicos... 


Debo de tener todo mi dinero metido aquí entonces.... Jajajajajajaja joder que putos inútiles. 

@Le Fanu creo que te perdiste el capítulo del screenshot donde las conferencias las daría junto a Ferrán ( dev ) , verdad ? Nuevamente. Un inútil sin remedio.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Esto deberías rectificarlo porque no es cierto. Fíjate si soy buena que me contengo de contestar a los insultos y de meterme en cosas personales por no hacer daño, aunque llega un momento en que si suben tanto de tono puedo acabar haciéndolo. Y respecto al mejillón es muy fácil hacer deducciones:
> 
> Provienes de un estrato social bastante bajo, se nota cada vez que respiras. Eso no es malo en sí, si no alardearas falsamente y tu meta fuera simplemente mejorar, pero tu merta no es esa. Tu meta es que los demás piensen que has mejorado.
> 
> ...




D


Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues entonces qué coño hablas. ¿Tú que sabes las apuestas de cada uno, si son para realidad aumentada, realidad virtual, como pasatiempo o simplemente para especular y venderlo dentro de un año?
> 
> Pides a los demás lo que luego no te aplicas a ti mismo.
> 
> ¿Y de las universidades? Eso no te interesa, ¿no?




Lo que no te debe de interesar a ti es el 90% restante verdad tontito ? Mira.... De este foro de ignorantes el único que tiene algo que hacer con sus tiles es Jebediah y es únicamente por su early access, tampoco por dónde tiene las propiedades. 

El resto como AR no os vale nada, como MMO tampoco tiene pinta salvo como poblado ... Y como VR pues ya dependerá de los conocimientos de cada uno. Cosa que aquí tenéis un conocimiento más bien escaso. Yo tengo poco conocimiento también pero por suerte tengo gente trabajando conmigo que se dedica a hacer eventos VR , entre ellos Danny que es el organizador del Mobile World Congress o IFEMA que también tiene su empresa de VR .... 


Por qué esa gente se junta conmigo y no con vosotros ? Pues muy facil... Porque la bilis no os deja tragar de forma saludable. En el fondo sabéis que sois unos ineptos , que habéis hecho las cosas mal y que habéis seguido los consejos de los que menos sabían. 

Los nuevos inversores de pasta cuando entran a Earth 2 acuden a mi entre otras personas. No a vosotros. 

Seguid mamando.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ago 2021)

Donde esta el proyecto de Villa Burbuja ? Lets go fiesta Iniesta , paella y toritos.... 

No os dais cuenta que habéis montado un circo y que como payasos del mismo no hacéis ni gracia ni vendéis entrada. Todo lo que habéis hecho es comprar poco o mucho en sitios de mierda que no podéis vender ... A los hechos me remito de la gente que comenta aquí desesperada que ni con descuento venden.... La gente sabe lo que hay y por mucho que os lo repitais a vosotros mismos no os compra nadie nada... 

Que a mí no me la pegais... Como que no veo que la mitad de Villaburbuja está en venta por las cagadas que hicisteis y lo que hicisteis hacer a otros. 


Los Z os compraron 1 o 2 tiles para cumplir y quedar bien y no metieron más porque no son tan tontos como vosotros. Sois la risa.


----------



## pepita (8 Ago 2021)

Bueno, a lo nuestro.

Hoy me han timado, sólo me han dado 3 de essence después de los 16 de ayer. ¿Irá bajando la cantidad porque extrae más el primer día? Voy a ver si han dicho algo en discord


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Ago 2021)

Qhiero ponerme al dia con earth 2 y necesito vuestra ayuda. 

Yo en su dia me hice la cuenta y la deje tal cual. Se por vosotros que habia que habilitar opciones para dar mas seguridad y aparte para tener acceso a mayores prestaciones segun lo que leo aqui.

Aqui en perfil me pone una pestaña para administrar 2FA. Debo comenzar dandole ahi?


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Ago 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> @Le Fanu creo que te perdiste el capítulo del screenshot donde las conferencias las daría junto a Ferrán ( dev ) , verdad ? Nuevamente. Un inútil sin remedio.



Que sí, que sí. El calendario, por favor.



pepita dijo:


> Bueno, a lo nuestro.
> 
> Hoy me han timado, sólo me han dado 3 de essence después de los 16 de ayer. ¿Irá bajando la cantidad porque extrae más el primer día? Voy a ver si han dicho algo en discord



En general, más usuarios se han quejado de lo mismo en Twitter. Yo hoy he comprado un mentar por si la cosa va por ahí. Puede que valga la pena comprarlo durante estas dos semanas si se obtiene más esencia. Os iré contando mis avances del primer y segundo día para ir contrastando.



Elbrujo dijo:


> Qhiero ponerme al dia con earth 2 y necesito vuestra ayuda.
> 
> Yo en su dia me hice la cuenta y la deje tal cual. Se por vosotros que habia que habilitar opciones para dar mas seguridad y aparte para tener acceso a mayores prestaciones segun lo que leo aqui.
> 
> Aqui en perfil me pone una pestaña para administrar 2FA. Debo comenzar dandole ahi?



Sí, deberías si quieres enredar con joyas, esencia y demás. Y luego aceptar el KYC (básicamente es enviar el DNI o carné de conducir). Y, por último, entrar diariamente en Resources y en tu Profile para recolectar las joyas y construir los mentar para la esencia, respectivamente.


----------



## pepita (9 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> En general, más usuarios se han quejado de lo mismo en Twitter. Yo hoy he comprado un mentar por si la cosa va por ahí. Puede que valga la pena comprarlo durante estas dos semanas si se obtiene más esencia. Os iré contando mis avances del primer y segundo día para ir contrastando.



Estupendo, aunque seamos poquitos aquí, a ver si sacamos conclusiones, al final no he podido estarme a ver el discord, pero hoy me ha salido 7 de ether y se ha transformado en 7 de essence, parece bastante aleatorio

19-16
6 -3
7-7


----------



## Le Fanu (9 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Estupendo, aunque seamos poquitos aquí, a ver si sacamos conclusiones, al final no he podido estarme a ver el discord, pero hoy me ha salido 7 de ether y se ha transformado en 7 de essence, parece bastante aleatorio
> 
> 19-16
> 6 -3
> 7-7



DÍA 1 (propiedad de 245 tiles): 9 ether que se convierten en 4 essence


----------



## Jebediah (9 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Estupendo, aunque seamos poquitos aquí, a ver si sacamos conclusiones, al final no he podido estarme a ver el discord, pero hoy me ha salido 7 de ether y se ha transformado en 7 de essence, parece bastante aleatorio
> 
> 19-16
> 6 -3
> 7-7



A mí hoy también me han dado 1:1.


----------



## mulleixion (9 Ago 2021)

Seguimos sin parar en State 1 15.000 folletos para repartir por todo Italia este verano.


----------



## pepita (9 Ago 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón. Aún así han subido. *Ayer compré 85 a 0,64.*





mulleixion dijo:


> Una conclusión sin argumentos es limpiarte el culo sin haber cagado. Pero lo mejor es que existen suficientes pruebas como para dejar anuladas tus conclusiones y cualquier argumento que puedas tener.
> 
> *Ya aconseje en su momento no vender ni una joya y muchos me hicieron caso* y otros muchos no.
> 
> Hoy tienes a los que vendieron comprando como locos perdiendo más de lo que ganaron vendiendo porque no tienen suficientes gemas para todos los slots que tendrán en sus propiedades en 14 días. ( Si es que hacen log-in seguido y no se comen otros 7 días claro. )




Hoy las joyas negras a 0.34

Y COMO ESTO* TODO*


----------



## mulleixion (9 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Hoy las joyas negras a 0.34
> 
> Y COMO ESTO* TODO*




Y tiene su explicación si te paras a mirar el mercado.

Ni siquiera se están vendiendo apenas tiles. Y esto es porque lo poco que tiene la gente está gastandoselo en mentar de $5 en $5.

No obstante , vuelve a mirar el mercado. Las páginas de joyas han ido a menos...concretamente en torno a unas 200 páginas menos que hace una semana.

Y cuando el mentar sea gratuito en 14 días se fulminaran gran parte del mercado de joyas para aumentar el % de detección. Y mucho más aún cuando concreten la producción de recursos.

Los manos de papel son los que venden pronto y los que ganan pco. Y ASI TODO .


----------



## pepita (9 Ago 2021)

Como ésto , TODO

con explicación y sin explicación


----------



## Le Fanu (9 Ago 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Seguimos sin parar en State 1 15.000 folletos para repartir por todo Italia este verano.



De conferenciante en universidades a profesional del buzoneo. Derroición.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> De conferenciante en universidades a profesional del buzoneo. Derroición.



Venga Ferris que se te acabó el chollito de merodear por nuestros servidores. Mucho hablar pero en todos estás a ver qué pillas crack

Deberías ver que los folletos están en italiano y que yo no reparto nada. ( Se reparten en Italia ) . Tienen su propio equipo de comerciales que lo hacen.


----------



## pepita (10 Ago 2021)

19-16
6 -3
7-7 
6-6


----------



## Kartal (10 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> De conferenciante en universidades a profesional del buzoneo. Derroición.


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> 19-16
> 6 -3
> 7-7
> 6-6



7-4
4-3

El primer día que habilitaron los mentar fue el mejor parece ser. Bien por vosotros.


----------



## Silverado72 (10 Ago 2021)

Yo sigo con la cuenta atras a ver si me asignan el mentar.


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Ago 2021)

¿Se sabe algo sobre la etimología de la palabra "menthar"?

¿Qué coño significa esa palabra? ¿De dónde la han sacado?


----------



## mulleixion (10 Ago 2021)

@Le Fanu Creo que aún no te enteras de cómo va la cosa. Has querido pasarte de listo vacilando a un comentario que está directamente relacionado con la persona a la que le has dicho que yo te había baneado. 

Al menos lo has intentado . La próxima vez aprendes un poco de respeto al menos con el proyecto de State 1. Estás baneado . De ese y de todos los servidores que yo gestione que como sabes son varios. 

Un saludo


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Ago 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> @Le Fanu Creo que aún no te enteras de cómo va la cosa. Has querido pasarte de listo vacilando a un comentario que está directamente relacionado con la persona a la que le has dicho que yo te había baneado.
> 
> Al menos lo has intentado . La próxima vez aprendes un poco de respeto al menos con el proyecto de State 1. Estás baneado . De ese y de todos los servidores que yo gestione que como sabes son varios.
> 
> Un saludo



Lo tuyo roza la manía persecutoria. Buena suerte con tu limpieza de sables ajenos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Lo tuyo roza la manía persecutoria. Buena suerte con tu limpieza de sables ajenos.



No citeis al subnormal joder!!!!
Pero no veis que es un pobre diablo con aspiraciones de importancia y dinero.

No aporta nada a este hilo, ignorarlo es la auténtica salud , como dicen los desertores de forocoches 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (10 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Lo tuyo roza la manía persecutoria. Buena suerte con tu limpieza de sables ajenos.




El que avisa no es traidor. Insultas por aquí pero permaneces en los servidores de los que incluso hablas mal , incluso de mi que soy el administrador. 


Tu que te crees que por tener otro alias en Discord me resulta complicado ? 

Ya te tenía enganchado de hacía tiempo , solo estaba esperando tu próxima salida de tono.


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Ago 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> El que avisa no es traidor. Insultas por aquí pero permaneces en los servidores de los que incluso hablas mal , incluso de mi que soy el administrador.
> 
> 
> Tu que te crees que por tener otro alias en Discord me resulta complicado ?
> ...



Estás fatal, macho. No he hablado mal de ningún servidor ni he insultado a nadie. Me he reído de ti y de tus fantasías, que para eso eres un blanco fácil (las conferencias, ¿pa cuándo?). 

De todas formas, ya lo he dicho en más de una ocasión. En Discord no participo mucho, me muevo más en Twitter, así que ya ves tú el daño que me has hecho echándome de un par de servidores, si es lo que pretendías...


----------



## pepita (10 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo sobre la etimología de la palabra "menthar"?
> 
> ¿Qué coño significa esa palabra? ¿De dónde la han sacado?



De Star Trek. Shane y Wolfgang son unos boomers


----------



## mulleixion (10 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Estás fatal, macho. No he hablado mal de ningún servidor ni he insultado a nadie. Me he reído de ti y de tus fantasías, que para eso eres un blanco fácil (las conferencias, ¿pa cuándo?).
> 
> De todas formas, ya lo he dicho en más de una ocasión. En Discord no participo mucho, me muevo más en Twitter, así que ya ves tú el daño que me has hecho echándome de un par de servidores, si es lo que pretendías...




Ves como eres un Paco... Pregúntale a ese mismo al que has ido a llorarle a ver si doy la primera conferencia en Italia o no.

Tu mismo te echas la tierra encima.


----------



## pepita (10 Ago 2021)

Señor, danos paciencia para soportar esta cruz


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> De Star Trek. Shane y Wolfgang son unos boomers
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 738542



No todos. Yo soy de Star Wars.
No hay literatura en Star Trek.


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Ago 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ves como eres un Paco... Pregúntale a ese mismo al que has ido a llorarle a ver si doy la primera conferencia en Italia o no.
> 
> Tu mismo te echas la tierra encima.



Te equivocas. No he ido a llorar a nadie. Revisa tu fuente. He preguntado al italiano por la política de baneos para que quedaras retratado (ya que me habías echado por reírme de tu estampa aquí), pero le habrás contado una buena trola cuando te ha llamado la atención. En ningún momento le he pedido que me admitieran. Bastante duro es compartir membresía ya contigo en este ilustre foro como para hacerlo también en otros lugares más banales.

Y ya paro, porque estamos ensuciando el hilo pero bien. Sólo un último detalle: ¿En qué universidad?


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Te equivocas. No he ido a llorar a nadie.



Lo de los lloros es un comodín. Un automatismo, una respuesta automática. Le dicen lo mismo a todo el mundo.... como cuando los rojos acusan de facha, o los feminazis de machista. Es una proyección. Lo dicen porque no tienen otra cosa en su lista de ocurrencias. Lo usan siempre, aunque no tenga sentido ni el decirlo, ni el creerlo.

Por favor, deja de citarle. El hilo se hace confuso e impracticable.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Te equivocas. No he ido a llorar a nadie. Revisa tu fuente. He preguntado al italiano por la política de baneos para que quedaras retratado (ya que me habías echado por reírme de tu estampa aquí), pero le habrás contado una buena trola cuando te ha llamado la atención. En ningún momento le he pedido que me admitieran. Bastante duro es compartir membresía ya contigo en este ilustre foro como para hacerlo también en otros lugares más banales.
> 
> Y ya paro, porque estamos ensuciando el hilo pero bien. Sólo un último detalle: ¿En qué universidad?




Que revise mi fuente...


Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo de los lloros es un comodín. Un automatismo, una respuesta automática. Le dicen lo mismo a todo el mundo.... como cuando los rojos acusan de facha, o los feminazis de machista. Es una proyección. Lo dicen porque no tienen otra cosa en su lista de ocurrencias. Lo usan siempre, aunque no tenga sentido ni el decirlo, ni el creerlo.
> 
> Por favor, deja de citarle. El hilo se hace confuso e impracticable.




Como era lo del... IGNORE ? Aquí estás nuevamente... Meciendo la cuna cual babysitter


----------



## pepita (10 Ago 2021)

A mí la que me gustaba era "La fuga de Logan"


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo de los lloros es un comodín. Un automatismo, una respuesta automática. Le dicen lo mismo a todo el mundo.... como cuando los rojos acusan de facha, o los feminazis de machista. Es una proyección. Lo dicen porque no tienen otra cosa en su lista de ocurrencias. Lo usan siempre, aunque no tenga sentido ni el decirlo, ni el creerlo.
> 
> Por favor, deja de citarle. El hilo se hace confuso e impracticable.



Sí, sí, tenéis razón. Ya paro. Es perder el tiempo.


----------



## Kartal (10 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Sí, sí, tenéis razón. Ya paro. Es perder el tiempo.



La prueba de que los supuestos proyectos y negocios del nini es todo humo es que le dejan mucho tiempo libre para venir aquí a meterse con los vecinos de un humilde secarral en el norte de África.

Pepita el otro día lo retrató muy bien en un comentario, el pobre debe tener muchos complejos. En el fondo me da penilla el chaval.


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Ago 2021)

¿Alguno sigue enredando con los holobuildings?

Como sabréis hay un bug por el que los bloques que se ponen sobre la superficie del mapa miden siempre dos metros a efectos visuales aunque le reduzcas la altura, lo que dificulta enormemente desarrollar una construcción creativa. Es cierto que esto a efectos de volumen en metros cúbicos no aplica, ya que tú le puedes poner menos altura y por tanto ocupa menos y vale más barato, aunque visualmente se vea de forma incorrecta.

El caso es que no sé como coño he hecho para que me permitiera visualizar una de las creaciones a ras del suelo con la medida real. Ahora estoy intentando hacerlo de nuevo, pero no hay manera. Básicamente lo que he hecho es crear un bloque con la herramienta de polígonos y crear nuevos polígonos para retocarlo. Pero haciéndolo de nuevo no se me aplica a las nuevos bloques. Por las construcciones que veo de otros usuarios, algunos lo han hecho también, pero he preguntado sin éxito.

Si alguno da con la tecla, sería de agradecer.


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Ago 2021)

No hay tecla. Simplemente está mal hecho y a veces, dependiendo del polígono, lo hace correctamente.

Yo recomiendo no perder el tiempo con esto. Mejor aprende a hacer cosicas en un diseñador 3D cualquiera. Tienes tiempo. Estos de E2 aún tardarán años, al ritmo que llevan.

Es de esperar que, con el tiempo, se podrán subir modelos hechos en editores 3D de verdad, en algún formato común.

Por mil razones técnicas que no merece la pena aclarar, el editor de E2 jamás serán tan bueno y preciso como modelos hechos en otras plataformas con décadas de experiencia.

Ya veréis que, cuando permitan eso, y sea posible técnicamente, los modelos concebidos en el editor de E2 se verán cutres y homogéneos, y valdrán poco o nada.

La gente lleva décadas desarrollando las técnicas de modelado en 3D. No es algo nuevo.
El modelado 3D está en la industria y en el arte ya muy arraigado.

Lo de E2 es un compromiso, una plataforma de conexión... Algo para salir del paso, pero, a la larga, será siempre eso... un apaño.

Os conviene más aprender esto:










... que perder el tiempo con un editor incipiente que, al final, será un poco como "para niños". Esas cosicas estarán ahi simplemente para el usuario medio, igual que los programas de filtros de fotos están ahí para los que son demasiado vagos como aprender Photoshop a un nivel profundo.


ADEMÁS: estoy convencido en un 95% de que acabarán poniendo un editor modular y que esta forma de diseñar los edificios, será para otra cosa, o tendrá otra función.


----------



## Night (10 Ago 2021)

sigo intentando activar el maldito f2a para poder sacar dinero
me he descargado como 5 apps de generadores de token qr y siempre que escaneo el qr dice que es erroneo... 

que cojones puedo hacer??


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Ago 2021)

Night dijo:


> sigo intentando activar el maldito f2a para poder sacar dinero
> me he descargado como 5 apps de generadores de token qr y siempre que escaneo el qr dice que es erroneo...
> 
> que cojones puedo hacer??



¿Intentaste hablar con Support en su web? Si no, coméntalo directamente a un moderador en el servidor oficial de E2 en discord.

Yo la verdad es que no recuerdo cómo lo hice. Peo no me sueña que tuviera que usar codigo QR.


----------



## Esflinter (10 Ago 2021)

Como va el invento ese para desplumar niñorratones? Pregunto


----------



## Jebediah (10 Ago 2021)

Aquí el mentar ese, parece que ALGO es.


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Ago 2021)

Meta ha puesto otra imagen en twitter.


----------



## Night (10 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Intentaste hablar con Support en su web? Si no, coméntalo directamente a un moderador en el servidor oficial de E2 en discord.
> 
> Yo la verdad es que no recuerdo cómo lo hice. Peo no me sueña que tuviera que usar codigo QR.



finalmente solo me dejo con google authenticador, no con otras apps y ahora me pide el dni para verificar y poder quitar el dinero, supongo que no hay otra, no?


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Ago 2021)

Night dijo:


> finalmente solo me dejo con google authenticador, no con otras apps y ahora me pide el dni para verificar y poder quitar el dinero, supongo que no hay otra, no?



Efectivamente.


----------



## pepita (10 Ago 2021)

Pero donde se ven esos menthars?




Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Alguno sigue enredando con los holobuildings?
> 
> Como sabréis hay un bug por el que los bloques que se ponen sobre la superficie del mapa miden siempre dos metros a efectos visuales aunque le reduzcas la altura, lo que dificulta enormemente desarrollar una construcción creativa. Es cierto que esto a efectos de volumen en metros cúbicos no aplica, ya que tú le puedes poner menos altura y por tanto ocupa menos y vale más barato, aunque visualmente se vea de forma incorrecta.
> 
> ...



Estoy probando y yo creo que está mal aleatoriamente como dice Don Quijote, yo tengo de todas las alturas , pero clonados a partir de uno que por casualidad ha salido de altura 1 real y no me acuerdo cómo hice ese primero. Y además si lo modifico mucho se vuelve de 2


----------



## pepita (11 Ago 2021)

19-16
6 -3
7 -7
6 -6
13-11

-------------------

7-4
4-3


----------



## motoleon (11 Ago 2021)

Ahora estan jugando con el minecraft cutre...por lo que veo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Aquí el mentar ese, parece que ALGO es.



Pues como pongan uno de esos en cada una de las parcelitas de uno o dos tiles que hay.... el paisaje va a parecer un bosque de cactus.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Ago 2021)

Ayer compré una parcela de 559 tiles en EEUU (un circuito óvalo) por 3,900$, valor de mercado de 33.900$. En términos de E2 está en medio de la absoluta nada, no hay parcelas de ningún otro usuario en 1000km a la redonda. 

Una apuesta totalmente especulativa, tengo una "idea" en mente por el que espero que su _valor de marketplace_ suba, el tiempo dirá si fue una cagada o una buena inversión.


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ayer compré una parcela de 559 tiles en EEUU (un circuito óvalo) por 3,900$, valor de mercado de 33.900$. En términos de E2 está en medio de la absoluta nada, no hay parcelas de ningún otro usuario en 1000km a la redonda.
> 
> Una apuesta totalmente especulativa, tengo una "idea" en mente por el que espero que su _valor de marketplace_ suba, el tiempo dirá si fue una cagada o una buena inversión.



No hay un valor de marketplace.
E2 pone las cifras que la de la gana. Si quieren que los precios suban, subirán, si quieren que bajen, bajarán.

El tiempo dirá que posiblemente no vas a recuperar el dinero.
Incluso malvenderlo te costará ayuda.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No hay un valor de marketplace.
> E2 pone las cifras que la de la gana. Si quieren que los precios suban, subirán, si quieren que bajen, bajarán.
> 
> El tiempo dirá que posiblemente no vas a recuperar el dinero.
> Incluso malvenderlo te costará ayuda.



Digo el precio del _marketplace_, el precio al que los usuarios valoramos las parcelas con nuestras compraventas. Por el momento tiene muchos boletos para salir mal ya que está muy mal situado.


----------



## Le Fanu (11 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pero donde se ven esos menthars?
> 
> Estoy probando y yo creo que está mal aleatoriamente como dice Don Quijote, yo tengo de todas las alturas , pero clonados a partir de uno que por casualidad ha salido de altura 1 real y no me acuerdo cómo hice ese primero. Y además si lo modifico mucho se vuelve de 2



Finalmente me han soplado como "darle solución". Es un apaño, eso sí, y no siempre funciona. Coloca el bloque en el suelo, establece la altura que quieras y mueve el bloque a distintas ubicaciones cercanas hasta que cambie la altura. 


19-16
6 -3
7 -7
6 -6
13-11

-------------------

7-4
4-3
4-3


----------



## Kartal (11 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ayer compré una parcela de 559 tiles en EEUU (un circuito óvalo) por 3,900$, valor de mercado de 33.900$. En términos de E2 está en medio de la absoluta nada, no hay parcelas de ningún otro usuario en 1000km a la redonda.
> 
> Una apuesta totalmente especulativa, tengo una "idea" en mente por el que espero que su _valor de marketplace_ suba, el tiempo dirá si fue una cagada o una buena inversión.



Déjalo a la venta por 5.000$
Tarde o temprano algún coreano picará.


----------



## Carlos1 (11 Ago 2021)

Esto tiene pinta de que el holdeo será durísimo y largo, 5-6 años como mínimo para sacar buena rentabilidad de la parcela que sea y de las pedruscos de colores.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Ago 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Déjalo a la venta por 5.000$
> Tarde o temprano algún coreano picará.



Podría ser, pero por ahora tengo mayor ambición con esta parcela. Necesitará tiempo eso sí.


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Ago 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Esto tiene pinta de que el holdeo será durísimo y largo, 5-6 años como mínimo para sacar buena rentabilidad de la parcela que sea y de las pedruscos de colores.




Mientras haya terreno libre, olvidáos de especular.
Cuando ya no haya terreno libre... Abrirán Earth3.

No funcionará.


----------



## Carlos1 (11 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Mientras haya terreno libre, olvidáos de especular.
> Cuando ya no haya terreno libre... Abrirán Earth3.
> 
> No funcionará.




O cae el meteorito, o tsunami a lo bestia, o la palmo mañana, o 3º guerra mundial con internet cortado, etc, etc.
Demasiadas variables, pero hay que estar dentro para jugar ya sea para lo bueno para lo malo.


----------



## Kartal (11 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Podría ser, pero por ahora tengo mayor ambición con esta parcela. Necesitará tiempo eso sí.



Mi estrategia en este momento es mantener un cierto número de tiles pero en la menor cantidad de propiedades posible. Aprovechando la tesitura, estoy volviendo a aumentar el % de Clase 1 de mi portfolio.

Por ahora la compraventa de tiles me ha sorprendido muy gratamente, sobretodo en parcelas grandes. Pero tengo pensado frenar el proceso en cuanto tenga los Mentar en mis parcelas. Pondré precios altos en todas las propiedades y a holdear como mínimo unos meses.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Ago 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Mi estrategia en este momento es mantener un cierto número de tiles pero en la menor cantidad de propiedades posible. Aprovechando la tesitura, estoy volviendo a aumentar el % de Clase 1 de mi portfolio.
> 
> Por ahora la compraventa de tiles me ha sorprendido muy gratamente, sobretodo en parcelas grandes. Pero tengo pensado frenar el proceso en cuanto tenga los Mentar en mis parcelas. Pondré precios altos en todas las propiedades y a holdear como mínimo unos meses.



Así las tengo yo a la venta, con un margen altísimo. Si alguien las quiere perfecto, si no, a seguir esperando que avance el proyecto.


----------



## pepita (11 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ayer compré una parcela de 559 tiles en EEUU (un circuito óvalo) por 3,900$, valor de mercado de 33.900$. En términos de E2 está en medio de la absoluta nada, no hay parcelas de ningún otro usuario en 1000km a la redonda.
> 
> Una apuesta totalmente especulativa, tengo una "idea" en mente por el que espero que su _valor de marketplace_ suba, el tiempo dirá si fue una cagada o una buena inversión.



Ahí, con poderío. Lo malo que tus vecinos burbujos no podremos acompañarte con lo caro que está.
Y si no te sale el proyecto cuando se puedan dividir las propiedades la podrás vender muy bien


----------



## Jebediah (12 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ahí, con poderío. Lo malo que tus vecinos burbujos no podremos acompañarte con lo caro que está.
> Y si no te sale el proyecto cuando se puedan dividir las propiedades la podrás vender muy bien



Yo creo que cuando se puedan dividir las parcelas (si se pueden) no se podrán mover de lugar, y si se pueden juntar tendrán que ser parcelas colindantes. No creo que dejen moverlas a nuestro antojo.
Esta parcela puede tener 2 opciones de venta, que sería que viniera un "_Koreano_" y comprara más caro de lo comprado o que el juego avanzara tanto que el propio circuito comprara la parcela, cosa muy poco probable, de todos modos, mi idea es otra y mucho más sencilla.


----------



## pepita (12 Ago 2021)

Suerte!

19-16
6 -3
7 -7
6 -6
13-11 
7-6


----------



## Jebediah (12 Ago 2021)

Según dicen un tal Daymond John, milloneti del HipHop ha debido entrar en E2. Buenas noticias.


----------



## Le Fanu (12 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Según dicen un tal Daymond John, milloneti del HipHop ha debido entrar en E2. Buenas noticias.


----------



## Jebediah (12 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


>



Me gusta, él mismo hablando de E2, pensaba quizás que lo habría hecho algún ayudante suyo con su dinero o algo del estilo.


----------



## pepita (12 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Según dicen un tal Daymond John, milloneti del HipHop ha debido entrar en E2. Buenas noticias.



Vaya, vaya, para ésto sí vienen bien los boomers


----------



## Jebediah (12 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Vaya, vaya, para ésto sí vienen bien los boomers



¿Perdona?


----------



## pepita (12 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Perdona?



No va por tí! Es por el que me dice constantemente que me vaya de aquí , que soy una boomer y que aquí no pintamos nada


----------



## Jebediah (12 Ago 2021)

¡Ah! XD No sabía a qué se debía por eso me ha sorprendido.


----------



## pepita (12 Ago 2021)

Es verdad, no debería haberte citado.








Daymond John investing in Earth2 - and could it be more than just tiles? (e2.news)


----------



## Elbrujo (12 Ago 2021)

Hola a todos. Hay novedades? Puedo recoger esence sin habilitar la opcion 2FA?


----------



## pepita (12 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Hola a todos. Hay novedades? Puedo recoger esence sin habilitar la opcion 2FA?



CREO que sí, pero no puedes comprar ni vender tierras, ni jotas


----------



## Elbrujo (12 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> CREO que sí, pero no puedes comprar ni vender tierras, ni jotas



Vale ya he conseguido poner la opcion 2FA Y HE VERIFICADO LA CUENTA. Me han echo de meter el carnet de conducir. Esto es normal?

Ahora que puedo hacer?


----------



## pepita (12 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Vale ya he conseguido poner la opcion 2FA Y HE VERIFICADO LA CUENTA. Me han echo de meter el carnet de conducir. Esto es normal?
> 
> Ahora que puedo hacer?



Si, normal.

Ahora puedes pinchar en tu nombre, elegir la *pestaña resources* y recoger tus joyas y desde ahí entrar al* bazar *de compra-venta.

E ir a *tu profile* para poner *menthars* (te sale un pop up preguntando si los quieres, y tardan 14 días en construirse, de los cuales has de entrar 7 al perfil y serán gratis) y con ellos poder recoger ether y transformarlo en essence .

Todas estas cosas caducan si no las reclamas, asi que venga


----------



## Elbrujo (12 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Si, normal.
> 
> Ahora puedes pinchar en tu nombre, elegir la *pestaña resources* y recoger tus joyas y desde ahí entrar al* bazar *de compra-venta.
> 
> ...



Vale. Ya le he hecho. Como dices tengo que entrar 7 veces en los proximos 14 dias.

Con las jollas puedo hacer algo mas? O tengo que esperar a que pasen los 14 dias?


----------



## mulleixion (12 Ago 2021)




----------



## pepita (12 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Vale. Ya le he hecho. Como dices tengo que entrar 7 veces en los proximos 14 dias.
> 
> Con las jollas puedo hacer algo mas? O tengo que esperar a que pasen los 14 dias?



No hagas nada, guardalas, en 14 días las podrás poner en los menthars para que produzcan mas ether, ya lo preguntarás cuando pasen esos días


----------



## Kartal (12 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Vale ya he conseguido poner la opcion 2FA Y HE VERIFICADO LA CUENTA. Me han echo de meter el carnet de conducir. Esto es normal?
> 
> Ahora que puedo hacer?



Ahora ya podrás conducir un 4x4 en tus terruños.


----------



## Elbrujo (12 Ago 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ahora ya podrás conducir un 4x4 en tus terruños.



Preferiria hacer un circuito con vosotros por VB


----------



## Kartal (12 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Preferiria hacer un circuito con vosotros por VB



Todo se andará, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Jebediah (13 Ago 2021)

Earth 2®







earth2.io





Explican las últimas novedades.


----------



## pepita (13 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Earth 2®
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias `por partida doble!


----------



## Polo_00 (14 Ago 2021)

Se sabe que es elaboración, ranurado y venta en la sección de joyas? Dice que tienes que estar verificado, la cuenta vamos.

Pero cuales son los objetivos o para qué valen esas opciones?


----------



## Le Fanu (14 Ago 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Se sabe que es elaboración, ranurado y venta en la sección de joyas? Dice que tienes que estar verificado, la cuenta vamos.
> 
> Pero cuales son los objetivos o para qué valen esas opciones?



CRAFTING. Se supone que es para unificar joyas, unirlas, y obtener joyas más grandes y con más capacidad de incrementar la producción de recursos. Las joyas actuales incrementan un 0,5%, y la idea parece que será que al unir varias joyas pequeñas obtendrás una joya mayor con una capacidad mayor de incrementar la producción.

SLOTTING. En este apartado es donde se colocan las joyas para incrementar la producción de las propiedades. Actualmente solo se incrementa la producción de esencia, pero se supone que cuando se habiliten los recursos, aquí será donde se coloquen también la joyas para aumentar la producción de cada uno de los recursos que proporcione tu propiedad.

SELLING. Es donde se colocan las joyas de tu stock que quieres poner a la venta, donde fijas el precio, etc.


----------



## Polo_00 (14 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> CRAFTING. Se supone que es para unificar joyas, unirlas, y obtener joyas más grandes y con más capacidad de incrementar la producción de recursos. Las joyas actuales incrementan un 0,5%, y la idea parece que será que al unir varias joyas pequeñas obtendrás una joya mayor con una capacidad mayor de incrementar la producción.
> 
> SLOTTING. En este apartado es donde se colocan las joyas para incrementar la producción de las propiedades. Actualmente solo se incrementa la producción de esencia, pero se supone que cuando se habiliten los recursos, aquí será donde se coloquen también la joyas para aumentar la producción de cada uno de los recursos que proporcione tu propiedad.
> 
> SELLING. Es donde se colocan las joyas de tu stock que quieres poner a la venta, donde fijas el precio, etc.



Me he enterado perfectamente, gracias por la explicación, imagino que primero debo verificar mi cuenta para que se me activen las opciones.


----------



## mulleixion (14 Ago 2021)

Anoche descubrí está Wallet blockchain y ahora ha sido reportado a E2... O han copiado su logo ( E2 se lo ha copiado ) o es demasiada la coincidencia.


----------



## Le Fanu (14 Ago 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Me he enterado perfectamente, gracias por la explicación, imagino que primero debo verificar mi cuenta para que se me activen las opciones.



Eso es.

Top-1400 no oficial de E2. Si tenéis más de 4000 tiles probablemente aparezcáis:

Tiles Leaderboard August 10th 2021


----------



## Polo_00 (14 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Eso es.
> 
> Top-1400 no oficial de E2. Si tenéis más de 4000 tiles probablemente aparezcáis:
> 
> Tiles Leaderboard August 10th 2021



perfecto gracias, y una pregunta más, cuanto tiempo tardan en verificar la cuenta? lo acabo de hacer ahora, pero todavía no tengo las opciones activadas, imagino que tardarán 1 o 2 días. Es así? Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Le Fanu (14 Ago 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> perfecto gracias, y una pregunta más, cuanto tiempo tardan en verificar la cuenta? lo acabo de hacer ahora, pero todavía no tengo las opciones activadas, imagino que tardarán 1 o 2 días. Es así? Gracias de nuevo.



A mi me tardó menos de una hora. Pero dependerá de cada caso/hora. Siendo en fin de semana lo mismo te tarda un poco.


----------



## Polo_00 (14 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> A mi me tardó menos de una hora. Pero dependerá de cada caso/hora. Siendo en fin de semana lo mismo te tarda un poco.



Muy bien, gracias.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Eso es.
> 
> Top-1400 no oficial de E2. Si tenéis más de 4000 tiles probablemente aparezcáis:
> 
> Tiles Leaderboard August 10th 2021



Muy interesante, ¡gracias!


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Eso es.
> 
> Top-1400 no oficial de E2. Si tenéis más de 4000 tiles probablemente aparezcáis:
> 
> Tiles Leaderboard August 10th 2021



Top 68.000. Aquí creo que salimos todos... 

user_data_14_08_2021


----------



## Jebediah (15 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Top 68.000. Aquí creo que salimos todos...
> 
> user_data_14_08_2021



Entonces de los 200.000 usuarios que decían... como que no.

Edito: No sé si es una noticia buena o mala


----------



## Kartal (15 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Top 68.000. Aquí creo que salimos todos...
> 
> user_data_14_08_2021



Hasta los que tienen una tile


----------



## El Poeta Monstruoso (15 Ago 2021)

Al comienzo fueron vicios, hoy son tradiciones.


----------



## pepita (16 Ago 2021)

..


Jebediah dijo:


> Entonces de los 200.000 usuarios que decían... como que no.
> 
> Edito: No sé si es una noticia buena o mala



Yo pensaba que éramos 300.000, ya me parecía a mí que éramos menos. Algunos liquidaron cuando pudieron con muchas ganancias, tendrían miedo de dejarlo ahí, y los congelados igual tampoco están

Hay que ver que rácana es la gente, le he aceptado un par de pujas baratas a uno por no andar discutiendo unos céntimos, y se debe pensar que le voy a regalar lo demás, y ahora le hago contraofertas y va subiendo de 5 céntimos en 5 céntimos. Yo no voy a tener tanta paciencia, no sé qué hacer con él.

Creo que leí que los recursos pueden estar activados y aparecer un día los que estemos generando ya, asi que tenemos que poner joyas que potencien los recursos que creamos que puede dar cada propiedad ¿no os parece? no he podido atender más, asi que igual son cosas mías

OTRA COSA: yo pensaba que habían arreglado lo de los emails, pero mi contraoferta ha llegado a mi correo como si *yo* hubiera hecho una puja sobre mi propiedad. La puja del otro y los demás correos están bien, pero la contraoferta está mal. ¿No os pasa?

Y OTRA: ¿Tenéis nivelado el número de joyas? Yo siempre tengo menos marrones. ¿Creéis que habrá que tener un número similar? Me da miedo que suban cuando nos den los mentars, porque los ricachos querrán rellenarlo todo ( aunque pienso que mas tarde bajarán), veo probable que suban esos días, asi que no sé si debiera coger alguna marrón.

Espero que estéis vivos y bien, que no os veo muy activos.


----------



## Le Fanu (16 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> OTRA COSA: yo pensaba que habían arreglado lo de los emails, pero mi contraoferta ha llegado a mi correo como si *yo* hubiera hecho una puja sobre mi propiedad. La puja del otro y los demás correos están bien, pero la contraoferta está mal. ¿No os pasa?



Falta información sobre esto, pero puede ser una buena táctica. Aunque creo que los recursos van a ser un tanto aleatorios, como las joyas... Es decir, habrá recursos que sí seguirán cierta lógica (petróleo en países arábicos u oro en países de África y América), pero el resto lo veo sin criterio. No veo al escaso esquipo afinando los recursos por cada zona geográfica.


----------



## pepita (16 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Falta información sobre esto, pero puede ser una buena táctica. Aunque creo que los recursos van a ser un tanto aleatorios, como las joyas... Es decir, habrá recursos que sí seguirán cierta lógica (petróleo en países arábicos u oro en países de África), pero el resto lo veo sin criterio. No veo al escaso esquipo afinando los recursos por cada zona geográfica.



Yo voy cargada de negras, no sé para qué quiero tantas, si sólo sé que tendré petróleo en Fujairah y posiblemente en Libia, y en Fujairah sólo me caben 8.

Oye que tengo al tipo ese otra vez, ahora subiendo 3 céntimos! La cosa es que lo quiero vender, madre mía, qué paciencia!

EDIT: Yo voy bajando 20 céntimos y el sube ahora 1 céntimo, qué listo. Me las va a sacar al precio que quiera a base de agotarme y como son muchas de una en una pero juntas, se las voy a dejar a lo que diga, que ya no puedo más


----------



## Jebediah (16 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ..
> 
> 
> Yo pensaba que éramos 300.000, ya me parecía a mí que éramos menos. Algunos liquidaron cuando pudieron con muchas ganancias, tendrían miedo de dejarlo ahí, y los congelados igual tampoco están
> ...



En twitter me han comentado que esos 68.000 cuentan sólo los top de cada estado, es decir que hay bastantes usuarios con 1 sólo tile pero por que serán de estados con muy pocos usuarios, no aparecerán por ejemplo muchos de EEUU que tendrán bastantes más por lo que el total deben ser más usuarios.

Lo del email de las pujas correcto, a mí me pasa lo mismo.

Con las gemas yo he rellenado los plots con mentar con gemas del mismo color, para ir más rápido, sin ningún criterio. Cuando empiecen los recursos ya iremos colocando las correspondientes. Si en el “crafting” van a poder hacerse gemas más grandes a base de juntar las pequeñas que tenemos ahora va a haber falta de gemas por lo que su valor subirá. 

Como hasta ahora, toca esperar. Pero se ve movimiento, que es buena señal.


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Ago 2021)

Yo también veo subida de las joyas por las dos cosas que apuntáis: rellenar los mentars y el crafting. El problema es que puede ser una subida pasajera. A quién más va a afectar es a los grandes terratenientes. 

En mi caso, calculo que llenaré mis casillas para los mentars y me sobrarán para especular o holdear para el crafting, así que no me planteo comprar. Pero si os sobran unos E$ puede ser una buena idea invertir ahora.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Ago 2021)

Cómo era eso de que no iban a subir las joyas... Etc etc.... OH VAYA.


----------



## pepita (17 Ago 2021)

22 de JULIO


> mulleixion dijo:
> Tienes toda la razón. Aún así han subido. *Ayer compré 85 a 0,64.*



8 de AGOSTO


> mulleixion dijo:
> *Hoy tienes a los que vendieron comprando como locos perdiendo más de lo que ganaron vendiendo porque no tienen suficientes gemas para todos los slots *que tendrán en sus propiedades en 14 días.



17 de AGOSTO


mulleixion dijo:


> Cómo era eso de que no iban a subir las joyas... Etc etc.... OH VAYA.



--------------------------
22 de JULIO- negras a 0,7
-------------------------
8 de AGOSTO- negras a 0.34
-----------------------------------
17 de AGOSTO- negras a 0.27
---------------------------


----------



## mulleixion (17 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> 22 de JULIO
> 8 de AGOSTO
> 17 de AGOSTO
> --------------------------
> ...




Negras 0-29 , 0-30 . 
Amarillas 0,50 .

Páginas que había la semana pasada a miércoles 1024. 

Páginas que hay hoy : 910. 


OH VAYA , hay menos páginas por arte de magia. Vende vende !


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ago 2021)

Menudo coñazo poner las gemas a la venta una a una...


----------



## pepita (17 Ago 2021)

A ver puede parecer muy díficil e intrincado, pero si nos esforzarmos un poquito, se puede llegar a comprender.

10 >7 > 3 > 2 . Se lee así: diez mayor que siete, mayor que tres, mayor que dos

Con los números decimales sucede lo mismo

1 > 0.7> 0.34 > 0.27

Es una sucesión numérica descendente. 
Si fuera al contrario hablaríamos de una sucesión numérica ascendente , por ejemplo:

2 < 3 <7 < 10

Ascendete: que sube: va hacia arriba
Descendente: que baja: va hacia abajo

Previamente habría que entender los conceptos arriba - abajo, pero puede ser demasiado denso.

OH VAYA

21 de JULIO negras a 1
--------------------------
22 de JULIO- negras a 0,7
-------------------------
8 de AGOSTO- negras a 0.34
-----------------------------------
17 de AGOSTO- negras a 0.27
---------------------------


----------



## pepita (17 Ago 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> OH VAYA , hay menos páginas por arte de magia. Vende vende !



No vendo nada, estoy esperando a comprar cuando vuelvan a subir a 0.64, que mis contactos me han dicho que es mejor comprar a 0.64 que a 0.27. Pero siempre esperando a que compren ellos antes, me avisan y yo espero unos 10 minutos.


----------



## Kartal (17 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No vendo nada, estoy esperando a comprar cuando vuelvan a subir a 0.64, que mis contactos me han dicho que es mejor comprar a 0.64 que a 0.27. Pero siempre esperando a que compren ellos antes, me avisan y yo espero unos 10 minutos.




Jajajajajaja qué buena eres, Pepis


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Ago 2021)

Segun dicen earth 2 va a sacar criptos.

Sabeis si nos daran criptos por nuestros terruños virtuales?

Estamos ya en la fase 2? Alguna novedad reseñable?

Yo hasta que no me meta los 7 dias esos na de na. Vaya puta mierda


----------



## mulleixion (17 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Segun dicen earth 2 va a sacar criptos.
> 
> Sabeis si nos daran criptos por nuestros terruños virtuales?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ago 2021)

Me ha dado la vena y he vendido hoy unos 80$ en gemas de oro a 0,49$/gema. Me parece demasiado caro para un booster de uno de los recursos del juego, no digo que mañana no valgan 1$, sólo que me parece un precio alto para algo así.


----------



## pepita (17 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me ha dado la vena y he vendido hoy unos 80$ en gemas de oro a 0,49$/gema. Me parece demasiado caro para un booster de uno de los recursos del juego, no digo que mañana no valgan 1$, sólo que me parece un precio alto para algo así.




A mí también me parece carísimo, pero como son regaladas las voy a mantener, y alguna más que he comprado por balancear.

De hecho desde el principio pienso que han puesto esas fees tan altas por motivos psicológicos, para que mantengan el precio.
Pero bueno, todos esperamos que la esencia un día valga mucho, y las joyitas si ayudan a tener más, buenas son


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> A mí también me parece carísimo, pero como son regaladas las voy a mantener, y alguna más que he comprado por balancear.
> 
> De hecho desde el principio pienso que han puesto esas fees tan altas por motivos psicológicos, para que mantengan el precio.
> Pero bueno, todos esperamos que la esencia un día valga mucho, y las joyitas si ayudan a tener más, buenas son



Pues sí... su pudiera vender todas a la vez las vendería todas de un golpe pero como hay que ponerlas una a una pues pasando poner las baratas XD. Habrá que mantenerlas.


----------



## pepita (17 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues sí... su pudiera vender todas a la vez las vendería todas de un golpe pero como hay que ponerlas una a una pues pasando poner las baratas XD. Habrá que mantenerlas.



Joer es que tú tienes que tener mogollón, ya las venderás cuando tengas todo relleno, pero claro, más te vas a aburrir rellenando!!!

Y puede que todos queramos vender las sobrantes entonces. Bueno algo se sacará de la manga el Wolfgang para que no lo hagamos

Vas a tener que contratar a un trabajador para que te cuide estas cosas


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Joer es que tú tienes que tener mogollón, ya las venderás cuando tengas todo relleno, pero claro, más te vas a aburrir rellenando!!!
> 
> Y puede que todos queramos vender las sobrantes entonces. Bueno algo se sacará de la manga el Wolfgang para que no lo hagamos
> 
> Vas a tener que contratar a un trabajador para que te cuide estas cosas



Ficha a mejillón, que es buen mayordomo.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Ficha a mejillón, que es buen mayordomo.




Ya te digo. Tiene que ser triste que el mayordomo este ganando más dinero que tú sin vender nada .

Deberías hacerte mayordomo también , a ver si así ganas algo. Pareces un memecoin


----------



## mulleixion (17 Ago 2021)

A @Le Fanu no lo contrates que además de llorón por lo visto es mendigo. 


" He usado tu código y te he mandado un privado pero no contestas , por favor mantén tu promesa " 

Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajjjajajajaajajjajajaajajjajajajajaja 


MUY TRISTE


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Ago 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


>



Scatter logo. Eso que es?


----------



## mulleixion (17 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Scatter logo. Eso que es?




Si te lees el artículo te lo dice. Indagando en las distintas wallets de blockchain descubrí Scatter que es con la que opero en Splinterlands. 

Inmediatamente me di cuenta de la semejanza real con el logo de Essence. Básicamente es una Wallet de cripto que puede tener o no algún tipo de conexión con E2.


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Ago 2021)

Earthium tiene REKK, After Earth tiene la cuenta atras para AERO, y E2 tiene...a Huevón Shane. Es cierto que su proyecto es más ambicioso por el formato de juego y la idea de espacio virtual, pero en lo que a criptos se refiere la competencia le ha dado tres vueltas.


----------



## pepita (18 Ago 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> A @Le Fanu no lo contrates que además de llorón por lo visto es mendigo.
> 
> 
> " He usado tu código y te he mandado un privado pero no contestas , por favor mantén tu promesa "
> ...



Mira que nunca miro estos jpgs. porque me los imagino y ya. Y efectivamente, ahí sólo se ve a @Le Fanu hablando con un mentiroso, amigo tuyo o tu alter ego


----------



## pepita (18 Ago 2021)

Esta noche si aguanto hasta las doce ya tendré los mentars. Espero que no, porque me veo liada hasta las tantas colocando gemas y pensando cuales me convienen en cada mentar.


----------



## Polo_00 (18 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> A mi me tardó menos de una hora. Pero dependerá de cada caso/hora. Siendo en fin de semana lo mismo te tarda un poco.



Hola, disculpa una pregunta, verifiqué el perfil pero la parte de "crafting" sigue bloqueada, las otras dos (Slotting y Selling) se me han habilitado , alguna sugerencia?

El perfil si está verificado, lo he comprobado varias veces.


----------



## pepita (18 Ago 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Hola, disculpa una pregunta, verifiqué el perfil pero la parte de "crafting" sigue bloqueada, las otras dos (Slotting y Selling) se me han habilitado , alguna sugerencia?
> 
> El perfil si está verificado, lo he comprobado varias veces.



Tienes que entrar cada día a tu perfil, para activar los mentars y que te salgan gratis logueándote 7 días
El crafting aún no funciona para nadie y el slotting es para que pongas joyas cuando ya tengas mentars

A resources doy por supuesto que ya entras, arriba en resources tienes un bazar de joyas


----------



## pepita (19 Ago 2021)

Anoche hasta la 1 y cuarto poniendo joyas, vaya rollazo
Al final el haber comprado un mentar por 5$ ha resultado en 87 de essence más. Ya veremos si ha sido rentable


----------



## mulleixion (19 Ago 2021)

OH VAYA !


----------



## pepita (19 Ago 2021)

Hay un subforo específico para hacer el rídiculo con criptomonedas. 

Pero ahí no serán tan indulgentes.


----------



## mulleixion (19 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Hay un subforo específico para hacer el rídiculo con criptomonedas.
> 
> Pero ahí no serán tan indulgentes.



Sit down . Tu si que haces el ridículo pegando palos de ciego en cada cosa que escribes XD


----------



## pepita (19 Ago 2021)

OH VAYA
las negras a 0.25

Ah no!, a 0.18 para el que vende


----------



## mulleixion (19 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> OH VAYA
> las negras a 0.25
> 
> Ah no!, a 0.18 para el que vende




Si? Pues yo las veo por encima de 0,30. Veo que ya se te da mal hasta contar paleta.


----------



## pepita (19 Ago 2021)

tú ves lo que quieres ver, o lo que quieres que tus " clientes" vean


----------



## mulleixion (19 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> tú ves lo que quieres ver, o lo que quieres que tus " clientes" vean
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 747331




Lo que digo ...


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Anoche hasta la 1 y cuarto poniendo joyas, vaya rollazo
> Al final el haber comprado un mentar por 5$ ha resultado en 87 de essence más. Ya veremos si ha sido rentable



Yo he completado las joyas esta mañana, me ha costado menos de lo que creía, al fin y al cabo son 200 propiedades que no es tanto y me han sobrado 19 páginas de joyas, no sé si venderlas o no, creía que el precio subiría con esto de los mentar en todas las propiedades.


----------



## pepita (19 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo he completado las joyas esta mañana, me ha costado menos de lo que creía, al fin y al cabo son 200 propiedades que no es tanto y me han sobrado 19 páginas de joyas, no sé si venderlas o no, creía que el precio subiría con esto de los mentar en todas las propiedades.



Es porque no nos hemos estado a echar cuentas, y no miramos cuantas joyas eran necesarias para rellenar todo.
Ayer justo un momento que entré a discord estaban todos diciendo que tenían suficientes para rellenar todo. Asi que sobran, mientras no saquen lo del crafting... 
En otra cuenta mas pequeñita que tengo he vendido todas las sobrantes, porque seguramente irá para largo. Como no le he metido mas dinero, con eso compraré algunas tiles.


----------



## Blackest (19 Ago 2021)

Ostias cuento tiempo, ¿al final que ha pasado con el tema este de earth.io? ¿va la cosa para adelante?


----------



## LostSouls (19 Ago 2021)

bueno parece que se mueve el tema de nuevo, a ver si van espabilando, esta noche me pondré a repartir gemas a ver los resultados.
Comaprto con vosotros otro proyecto parecido pero a nivel galáctico que empieza por las criptos.







__





Iníciate en la RED SOLANA + Airdrop $RAY (equivalente a CAKE en BSC) + Juego NFT StarAtlas


Hoy he descubierto esta joya: https://staratlas.com/ Si os da palo leer todo el whiteproject y demás podéis tragaros este vidrio: Le veo un potencial BRVTAL, fase temprana, en unos días salen los presales a los que se puede acceder stakeando $RAYs. Y diréis ¿Qué es $RAYs? Pues es el token...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Le Fanu (20 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Mira que nunca miro estos jpgs. porque me los imagino y ya. Y efectivamente, ahí sólo se ve a @Le Fanu hablando con un mentiroso, amigo tuyo o tu alter ego



Pepita, apartheid al mayordomo. Es la auténtica saluc.

Con el tema de los mentar me sorprende ver muchas (grandes) propiedades sin ellos aún. Esto da indicios de que los usuarios activos no somos tantos. Quizás al final sí obtengamos cierto margen de ventaja con la recolección de esencia por ser los primeros usuarios y mantener la cuenta activa.

Aunque claro, si el reparto de esencia se mantiene en los mismos términos y cantidades, a poco que un gran terrateniente ponga el mentar, aunque sea mucho más tarde, recupera el tiempo perdido rápidamente...

No sé. Hace poco leí a un usuario de twitter la teoría del "peak essence" (la posible reducción de esencia en función del crecimiento del número de usuarios que la extraen) y me gustó. Otra cosa es que se haga realidad.


----------



## Le Fanu (20 Ago 2021)

Curioso...




¿Servirá de algo "alimentar" una propiedad con las propias joyas que ha generado?


----------



## Remero (20 Ago 2021)

Voy con un poco de retraso y me queda aún tres días para tener los mentars esos...

Algunas dudas:
Van a salir mentars en todas mis propiedades o solo en algunas?

Por lo que os leo, los mentars sirven para empezar a extraer essence, pero al mismo tiempo permiten meter joyas en slots, es así? Sin embargo las joyas no influyen en la cantidad de essence que se extrae, verdad? Sino solo en las materias primas, que entiendo que aún no están activadas.

Y por último, cómo influye que las tiles sean de clase 1 en todo esto? Más essence?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Silverado72 (20 Ago 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Voy con un poco de retraso y me queda aún tres días para tener los mentars esos...
> 
> Algunas dudas:
> Van a salir mentars en todas mis propiedades o solo en algunas?
> ...



A mi me han salido en todas las propiedades, incluso las pequeñas de un cuadrado. Pero como ha sido hoy mismo, no te puedo decir como producen. Otros foreros si han conseguido Esencia. En efecto las materias primas me aparecen desactivadas.

Por cierto, en Villa Burbuja y Calopolis hay muchos mentars, están bastante activas.


----------



## Le Fanu (20 Ago 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Voy con un poco de retraso y me queda aún tres días para tener los mentars esos...
> 
> Algunas dudas:
> Van a salir mentars en todas mis propiedades o solo en algunas?
> ...



Como señala Silverado, te salen mentars en todas. En cuanto a la productividad de las propiedades de una tile, leí de usuarios que habían comprado un mentar en una de estas propiedades que generaban, siendo muy muy optimistas, 1 Essence a la semana

Las joyas sí influyen en la cantidad de Essence. Cada una aumenta un 4% la capacidad de producción de la propiedad, así que conviene rellenar todas las casillas disponibles para alcanzar el 100%. Cuando lleguen las materias primas (que no están aún como dices) también aumentarán su producción, pero a razón del 0,5%.

En principio, la clase no influye en la producción de Essence.


----------



## Remero (20 Ago 2021)

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas. 

Pero entonces la clase 1, qué ventajas reales da? Ahora llevo tiempo desconectado pero hace tiempo claramente se cotizaba mucho más en el marketplace que las clases 2 y 3... Cuando fui comprando mis humildes posesiones, intenté acumular más clase 1. Si el juego va avanzando de fases y no hay ventajas muy claras, la clase 1 se irá devaluando en relación a las otras (no sé si ya estará pasando).


----------



## antoniussss (20 Ago 2021)

a mi hoy que es el primer dia con mentars en todas, me han dado 200 propiedades 120 essence


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Ago 2021)

Yo mañana tendria completos los 7 dias de los 14 que dan. Asi que mañana ya podre ponerme con los mentars. 

En fin al menos ya tenemos esencia


----------



## Silverado72 (21 Ago 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> A mi me han salido en todas las propiedades, incluso las pequeñas de un cuadrado. Pero como ha sido hoy mismo, no te puedo decir como producen. Otros foreros si han conseguido Esencia. En efecto las materias primas me aparecen desactivadas.
> 
> Por cierto, en Villa Burbuja y Calopolis hay muchos mentars, están bastante activas.



Ya tengo el primer día de producción. 70 E-ther han dado 67 de Esencia, a partir de 1966 cuadrados en 121 propiedades.


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Ago 2021)

Vale. Hoy era el ultimo dia para darle 7 veces al boton del portfolio para tener mentars. De los 14 dias que habia para hac3rlo lo he terminqdo el dia 10. 

Me meto y no veo un puto mentars. esto es normal? O tengo que esperar.

Que debo hacer ahora?


----------



## antoniussss (21 Ago 2021)

Tienes que esperar 14 dias


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Ago 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tienes que esperar 14 dias



Joder vaya mierda


----------



## Kartal (21 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder vaya mierda



Si hubieras estado algo más atento a tu "inversión" ya tendrías Mentars en todas tus propiedades y un montón de joyas. Se trataba de entrar a tu profile y a la pestaña de recursos cada día. No te hubiese tomado ni 2 minutos, lo que tarda en calentarse la cafetera cada mañana.

Pero luego querrás forrarte con esto y si no lo consigues la culpa será de Shane y de toda su generación.

Te lo digo desde el cariño.


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Ago 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Si hubieras estado algo más atento a tu "inversión" ya tendrías Mentars en todas tus propiedades y un montón de joyas. Se trataba de entrar a tu profile y a la pestaña de recursos cada día. No te hubiese tomado ni 2 minutos, lo que tarda en calentarse la cafetera cada mañana.
> 
> Pero luego querrás forrarte con esto y si no lo consigues la culpa será de Shane y de toda su generación.
> 
> Te lo digo desde el cariño.



Este juego se aleja bastante de lo que es una inversion. Y esque estaba de vacaciones.

El cabronazo del shane lo que quiere es tenernos enganchados con 3l royo este de entrar todos los dias para meternos los mentars. Pero bueno yo creo que dinero no me voy a gastar mas en esto.

A ver si con el tiempo se acaba convirtiendo en un juego de guerra en el que los villaburbujenses sometamos a los pueblos de alrededor y el dinero nos lo repartamos o algo asi que va a ser la unica manera de sacarle dinero a esto


----------



## Kartal (21 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Este juego se aleja bastante de lo que es una inversion. Y esque estaba de vacaciones.
> 
> El cabronazo del shane lo que quiere es tenernos enganchados con 3l royo este de entrar todos los dias para meternos los mentars. Pero bueno yo creo que dinero no me voy a gastar mas en esto.
> 
> A ver si con el tiempo se acaba convirtiendo en un juego de guerra en el que los villaburbujenses sometamos a los pueblos de alrededor y el dinero nos lo repartamos o algo asi que va a ser la unica manera de sacarle dinero a esto



Yo tampoco lo considero una inversión, por eso lo puse entre comillas. Aunque el factor económico existe y algunos ya han/hemos ganado dinero con esto.

Personalmente entre abril y junio no era demasiado optimista en cuanto al futuro de la plataforma, pero la verdad es que en las últimas semanas parece que se han puesto las pilas y han recuperado algo del tiempo perdido con respecto a los primeras fechas que comentaron.

Sigue siendo un proyecto a largo plazo, no se sabe si otras compañías le comerán la tostada próximamente o no, pero esto ya pinta bastante mejor que a principios de verano.

Aprovecho para saludar a todos los vecinos burbujos menos al candidato a alcalde y al vendedor de crecepelo, que los tengo ignorados y no pueden leerme.


----------



## Jebediah (21 Ago 2021)

Joder la que se ha montado en un segundo. He aceptado una oferta por un terreno en Liechtenstein por 300$, de primeras el juego lo ha tomado como $3.000.000 y el valor de los terrenos de Liech se ha ido a la nubes, ha estado la tile a 3400$. 

Después de aceptar esa, me ha hecho una oferta igual por otro terreno que tenía al lado también por 300$, estaba pensando en aceptar o no y otro (el mandamás _luckyou_) me ha hecho otra por 400$ y se la he aceptado y acto seguido me lo ha hecho también por la tercera que tenía por la zona también por 400$.

Y ya ha venido la estampida, unos 6 usuarios diferentes haciendo ofertas por las mejores propiedades que tengo, a todo tren. Me han llenado 2 páginas de ofertas, pero ninguna ha sido tentadora. No se si tendrán _bots _o qué pero ha sido una cosa bestial en 5 minutos de ofertas y contraofertas.

La gente está con el cuchillo entre los dientes.


----------



## Kartal (21 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Joder la que se ha montado en un segundo. He aceptado una oferta por un terreno en Liechtenstein por 300$, de primeras el juego lo ha tomado como $3.000.000 y el valor de los terrenos de Liech se ha ido a la nubes, ha estado la tile a 3400$.
> 
> Después de aceptar esa, me ha hecho una oferta igual por otro terreno que tenía al lado también por 300$, estaba pensando en aceptar o no y otro (el mandamás _luckyou_) me ha hecho otra por 400$ y se la he aceptado y acto seguido me lo ha hecho también por la tercera que tenía por la zona también por 400$.
> 
> ...



Jajaja vaya locurón...


----------



## pepita (21 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Servirá de algo "alimentar" una propiedad con las propias joyas que ha generado?



Esperemos que no, porque entre las compra-ventas y tener que andar buscando, yo el primer día intenté hacerlo así, porque da que pensar que conserve esos datos, pero desistí a la segunda



antoniussss dijo:


> a mi hoy que es el primer dia con mentars en todas, me han dado 200 propiedades 120 essence



Joer con los ricachos , en un día lo que yo en 7, tb 200 propiedades pero porqueriosas



Jebediah dijo:


> Joder la que se ha montado en un segundo.
> La gente está con el cuchillo entre los dientes.



Osea que has sido tú el que la ha liado, a mí me han comprado una propiedad en Liechtenstein, que no me acordaba haberla puesto en venta, para mí que la puse para vendersela a mi otra cuenta y poder comprar algo y se me olvidó, porque yo no quería venderla! además una miseria.
Pues sí que están al acecho, te lo has tenido que pasar bomba.



Kartal dijo:


> Aprovecho para saludar a todos los vecinos burbujos menos al candidato a alcalde y al vendedor de crecepelo, que los tengo ignorados y no pueden leerme.



1- Cómo que aprovecho para saludar, tienes que fichar todos los días o vas a dejar de ser forero ejemplar.
2- Si tú ignoras ¿el otro no te lee? Eso no lo sabía, pensaba que sólo dejabas de verle tú


EMOSIDO ENGAÑADO, yo quería buscar huevos, pistas, tesoros, y jugar en el mapa. Pero nos tienen todo el día fichando, y trabajando , que si pongo joyas, que si recojo eter, que si hago mentars, que si tengo que preparar holobuildings por si salen los recursos!


----------



## Silverado72 (22 Ago 2021)

Cosecha sdel día: 31 E-ther que se han quedado en 11 Essence.


----------



## pepita (22 Ago 2021)

La mia ha sido otra venta en Liechtenstein, que si quería, gracias a nuestro benefactor Ney que lo ha puesto por las nubes, jajaja, y a lo mejor a que murió ayer la princesa e igual ha sonado más- Por otra parte una puja que había hecho, me han avisado que se ha vendido a otro, asi que parece que algo de movimiento hay.

Ahora veo esto:
Message from The Kraken and AGV. Hey @everyone. Since there is a delay in the official announcement I would like to warn you guys about a bug that is in E2 at the moment. We all know Market Value prices can get pumped by people buying properties over market price, but in a specific scenario this can now *also* affect the New Tile Price. This currently applies to Mayotte, Liechtenstein and Montenegro. They all show a very high (up to 47$ per tile) new tile price and even higher market tile price, and properties on the market may seem to have an extreme (Up to 99%) discount. Don't be fooled - these tiles should cost around a dollar each. Or even less. The Devs have been informed and will probably/hopefully act soon, but for now; be careful when buying tiles, market or new. When in doubt, ask a fellow community member if a price seems normal or not. Please inform your own communities as well. Kind regards and have a good day.


----------



## Polo_00 (23 Ago 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Cosecha sdel día: 31 E-ther que se han quedado en 11 Essence.



Essence es el recurso pero que son los e-ther, una especie de dinero o algo?


----------



## pepita (23 Ago 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Essence es el recurso pero que son los e-ther, una especie de dinero o algo?




Hay que ir al profile y ahí sale un pop-up para activar mentars
Los mentars son necesarios para encontrar ether
El ether simplemente se transforma en essence que es la moneda del juego, puede que en el futuro sea cripto o no, se usará para construir y supongo que para comprar recursos

Una vez activados los mentars, _*que no sé si hay que seguir entrando 7 dias para que sean gratis o los activas y ya (lo pondrá en el pop-up imagino),*_ hay que seguir entrando al menos cada día para recoger el eter y transformarlo en essence

Con las joyas igual, hay que entrar al menos una vez a la semana para recogerlas todas o caducan,

Desde "pestaña resources", "joyas", vas a slotting , y ahí colocas las joyas en tus propiedades, (que no aparecerán hasta que tengan ya mentars), de momento da igual el color, encuentran un 4% mas de ether. Mas adelante cuando activen los recursos, sí importará el color, y se abrirá la pestaña crafting
De momento vamos acumulando essence y joyas, aunque éstas, arriba en la pestaña bazar se pueden vender, pero harán falta bastantes mas adelante, aunque si pasa mucho tiempo iremos muy sobrados todos.
No nos dan información


News - Mentars, E-ther, Essence & Holo Buildings - Earth 2


----------



## Silverado72 (23 Ago 2021)

Cosecha del día: 27 E-thers que han dado 14 Esencias


----------



## Margaret Facher (23 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> *EMOSIDO ENGAÑADO, yo quería buscar huevos, pistas, tesoros, y jugar en el mapa.*






www.earthium.io

Imagina un lugar con Búsquedas del Tesoro semanales, donde consigues cofres, cripto y créditos para comprar tiles





__





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## pepita (23 Ago 2021)

Margaret Facher dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 751283
> 
> 
> www.earthium.io
> ...



Ya lo voy a mirar, pero con lo lenta que soy, que tengo que investigarlo todo antes de entrar, para cuando llegue seré la última.

GRACIAS


----------



## Margaret Facher (23 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ya lo voy a mirar, pero con lo lenta que soy, que tengo que investigarlo todo antes de entrar, para cuando llegue seré la última.
> 
> GRACIAS



No te preocupas para nada, haces bien, investiga por tu cuenta bien antes de meter un euro en cualquier cosa.

Además aún el proyecto está en sus primeros pasos, en clase 1 (no por mucho tiempo) y con aperturas de nuevos países durante las próximas semanas o meses.

A primera vista, es muy similar a E2, a pesar de que, para empezar, tienen su propia cripto desde el primer día, (REKK)

La forma principal y más fácil de acuñar REKK es comprar algunas tiles con efectivo (cada tile cuesta ahora mismo 10 céntimos, en cualquier país, esto es global y no va por países).

También puedes ganar REKK por cofres del tesoro, misiones, lanzamientos aéreos por hora o por ser miembro activo de lacomunidad: convertirse en embajador, tener un escaño en el parlamento o participar en eventos paralelos.

Earthium asigna permanentemente el 40% de todos los ingresos a invertir en activos del mundo real (como oro, acciones, bienes raíces y criptomonedas). Y el 100% de los ingresos de estas inversiones se utilizan para comprar REKK en el mercado, para mantener el valor de REKK.

El mercado también es diferente con respecto a Earth2, cuando compras una parcela, todos pueden comprártela, siempre, en cualquier momento, por 3,16x por lo que pagaste, manteniendo el mercado en funcionamiento y vivo.

También hay airdrops cada hora de REKK y créditos si eres activa en la plataforma.

También tenemos búsquedas del tesoro como dije en mi anterior mensaje , con acertijos y enigmas relacionados con la geografía y la historia

Su fundador es *Frederic Dembak* https://fr.linkedin.com/in/dembak con 15 años a sus espaldas siendo el CEO de Dojo y 4ème Millénaire Group, tiene a sus espaldas varias empresas con éxito y que siguen creciendo.

Como compañía, Earthium es un proyecto de Alterneum LTD, con sede en Reino Unido, siendo los principales accionistas StartupMakers LTD (compañía del Reino Unido), DojoFactory (francesa) 

Lo siento si es demasiada información, si indagas y tienes preguntas no dudes en preguntar en la comunidad de discord que son muy majetes o me escribes y un placer ayudarte


----------



## Jebediah (23 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me ha dado la vena y he vendido hoy unos 80$ en gemas de oro a 0,49$/gema. Me parece demasiado caro para un simple booster de uno de los recursos del juego, no digo que mañana no valgan 1$, sólo que me parece un precio alto para algo así.



Amarillas a 0,32$, fueron buenas ventas a 0,49$, por debajo de 0,30$ se puede pensar en comprar de nuevo...


----------



## Kartal (23 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Amarillas a 0,32$, fueron buenas ventas a 0,49$, por debajo de 0,30$ se puede pensar en comprar de nuevo...



Y el molusco motivao hace semanas presumiendo porque había comprado un montón a 0,64


----------



## pepita (23 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Amarillas a 0,32$, fueron buenas ventas a 0,49$, por debajo de 0,30$ se puede pensar en comprar de nuevo...



Pues sí, yo vendí las de mi segunda cuenta y cuando lo dijiste lo pensé y quité alguna de la mia, no muchas, porque quedan muchos huecos en los slots, deberíamos no ser vagos y echar cuentas. A ver si nos sobra un rato. Si abren los candaditos que sobran en los slots, voy corta, si pasa mucho tiempo, nos sobrarán.

VIVA LIECHTENSTEIN


He pensado una cosa , yo no hablo en discord, pero si no, propondría que cuando quiten todo lo fabricado por el hombre, dejen una capa opcional sobre el mapa para que puedas situarte en E1, tipo el mapa de calor. Aunque en el juego desaparezca todo lo construido por el hombre, creo que psicológicamente nos daría mas seguridad poder ver nuestra ubicación actual ¿Qué pensáis? ¿Se ha propuesto o hablado sobre el tema?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Ago 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Y el molusco motivao hace semanas presumiendo porque había comprado un montón a 0,64



Cada dia estan mas bajas , y se autodefine asesor financiero jajaja






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Ago 2021)

Estan bajando a todo trapo, alguien estara un poco nervioso






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (25 Ago 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Estan bajando a todo trapo, alguien estara un poco nervioso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, todas, las negras ni te cuento.
Si nos activan ya los recursos necesitaremos más , yo me quedé con pocas..., pero no pienso comprar, rellenaré las propiedades grandes y las demás que esperen lo que haga falta.

Este mes poniéndole interés y sin poner ni un euro (bueno alguna ayudita forera) he enderezado mi "portfolio", ya no es para carcajearse tanto de mí. Estoy a 10 tiles de tener el mismo número de clase1 que de clase 2.


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ago 2021)

Ya veo los pinchos negros (¿mentars?) En mis parcelitas.

Y ahora que tengo que hacer mas?

Alguna novedad?


----------



## Jebediah (25 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ya veo los pinchos negros (¿mentars?) En mis parcelitas.
> 
> Y ahora que tengo que hacer mas?
> 
> Alguna novedad?



Entrar al perfil a recoger essence y a resources para recoger joyas. Como ovejitas nos tienen.


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Entrar al perfil a recoger essence y a resources para recoger joyas. Como ovejitas nos tienen.



Me lo han tenido que poner hoy que llegaba a los 14 dias.

He entrado y no saco esencia de ningun sitio. No se si lo estoy haciendo bien.

Por otro lado las joyas tengo que ponerlas en las parcelas para sacarles rendimiento o las reservo mejor? Da igual que ponga todas las joyas azules hasta hacer el 100% de mis propiedades?

La verdad esque si es un coñazo tener que estar entrando todos los dias. Si lonllego a saber...


----------



## Remero (25 Ago 2021)

Hay alguna novedad respecto a para qué va a servir la esencia?


----------



## Jebediah (25 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Me lo han tenido que poner hoy que llegaba a los 14 dias.
> 
> He entrado y no saco esencia de ningun sitio. No se si lo estoy haciendo bien.
> 
> ...



Si has llegado hoy a los 14 días, mañana te comenzarán a dar essence; entras en profile y ahí te aparecerá para reclamar los ether y después transferir a essence, dos clicks.

Por ahora da igual que joyas pones, pero mejor ponerlas ya que puedes sacarlas, moverlas o venderlas cuando quieras, no se van _gastando_.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Ago 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Hay alguna novedad respecto a para qué va a servir la esencia?



Rumores y suposiciones, nada concreto.


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Si has llegado hoy a los 14 días, mañana te comenzarán a dar essence; entras en profile y ahí te aparecerá para reclamar los ether y después transferir a essence, dos clicks.
> 
> Por ahora da igual que joyas pones, pero mejor ponerlas ya que puedes sacarlas, moverlas o venderlas cuando quieras, no se van _gastando_.



Pero al final tengonque entrar todos los dias para recoger el essence o puedo esperar a un dia de la semana para recogerlo todo junto?


----------



## Jebediah (25 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pero al final tengonque entrar todos los dias para recoger el essence o puedo esperar a un dia de la semana para recogerlo todo junto?



No lo sé, yo entro cada día, a ver que te dicen los que lo hayan probado.


----------



## Srlobo23 (25 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> EMOSIDO ENGAÑADO, yo quería buscar huevos, pistas, tesoros, y jugar en el mapa. Pero nos tienen todo el día fichando, y trabajando , que si pongo joyas, que si recojo eter, que si hago mentars, que si tengo que preparar holobuildings por si salen los recursos!



Por ahora cada vez se parece más al Farmville y similares. Que te obligan a entrar todos los días a recolectar...

Veremos que pasa en los próximos meses...

Por cierto, aprovecho yo también a saludar, que hacía semanas que no escribía (pero sí leía de vez en cuando)


----------



## Le Fanu (26 Ago 2021)

No tengo muy claro que ha pasado aquí. Parece que los mini estados, algunos inicialmente catalogados como aguas internacionales, han sido valorados con el precio inicial (entre 0,10 y 0,30), pero solo afectaba a los terrenos ya comprados. No sé, muy raro. Yo ahora, revisando el mapa, no veo nada así. Habrá sido algo puntual.

Con esto quiero decir que habrá que estar atentos, que lo mismo están toqueteando algo.


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ago 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Por ahora cada vez se parece más al Farmville y similares. Que te obligan a entrar todos los días a recolectar...
> 
> Veremos que pasa en los próximos meses...
> 
> Por cierto, aprovecho yo también a saludar, que hacía semanas que no escribía (pero sí leía de vez en cuando)



Que putada tener que entrar todos los dias. Deberian meter la cripto con la esencia y que solo se consiguiera criptos desde nuestros terruños virtuales. Eso animaria el mercado mucho


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Me lo han tenido que poner hoy que llegaba a los 14 dias.
> 
> He entrado y no saco esencia de ningun sitio. No se si lo estoy haciendo bien.
> 
> ...




Yo me he hecho una pequeña macro que me lo haga automáticamente.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que putada tener que entrar todos los dias. Deberian meter la cripto con la esencia y que solo se consiguiera criptos desde nuestros terruños virtuales. Eso animaria el mercado mucho



_Au contraire_. A más críptico hagan el asunto, menos clientes potenciales.
La gente normal, el gran público, no usa criptos. Las criptos son una cosa de friquis.... porque son algo críptico, opaco, volátil, complejo y tedioso.


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> _Au contraire_. A más críptico hagan el asunto, menos clientes potenciales.
> La gente normal, el gran público, no usa criptos. Las criptos son una cosa de friquis.... porque son algo críptico, opaco, volátil, complejo y tedioso.



Pues como earth 2 XD


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pues como earth 2 XD



Sí, E2 es lo suficientemente abstracto como para que no interese al gran público. No lo hará hasta que el 3D empiece a funcionar.

Con criptos sería lo mismo, elevado el cubo.


De todos modos... si te lías con lo de las joyas y el essence.... con criptos, podría darte un infarto cerebral.


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ago 2021)

Ya tengo 6 essence. Y ahora que?


----------



## lonchagordista (26 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ya tengo 6 essence. Y ahora que?



Ni puta idea. Vengo a decir que en el móvil no aparecen los nuevos essence, hay que entrar con el pc para darle a claim y pillar más cada día.

Yo he podido poner gemas en las propiedades, a boleo. Pero ni puta idea de nada, ni de los mentars. Eso q e lo q e?


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ago 2021)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Ni puta idea. Vengo a decir que en el móvil no aparecen los nuevos essence, hay que entrar con el pc para darle a claim y pillar más cada día.
> 
> Yo he podido poner gemas en las propiedades, a boleo. Pero ni puta idea de nada, ni de los mentars. Eso q e lo q e?



En el hilo está todo explicado 1000 veces.
No sé por qué no le echáis un vistazo al hilo antes de pedir que venga alguien a explicároslo...


----------



## Kartal (26 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> No tengo muy claro que ha pasado aquí. Parece que los mini estados, algunos inicialmente catalogados como aguas internacionales, han sido valorados con el precio inicial (entre 0,10 y 0,30), pero solo afectaba a los terrenos ya comprados. No sé, muy raro. Yo ahora, revisando el mapa, no veo nada así. Habrá sido algo puntual.
> 
> Con esto quiero decir que habrá que estar atentos, que lo mismo están toqueteando algo.




Parece que al molusco motivao no le ha hecho ninguna gracia...


----------



## Le Fanu (26 Ago 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Parece que al molusco motivao no le ha hecho ninguna gracia...



El early investor a tiempo parcial y butler a tiempo completo ha visto como su profile y su net worth eran derroidos en segundos.

I'm loving it.


----------



## Silverado72 (26 Ago 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Parece que al molusco motivao no le ha hecho ninguna gracia...



Mejillón esta mas cabreado que una mona. Aunque eso es habitual en él. Será cosa de la marea.


----------



## Srlobo23 (26 Ago 2021)

Hola, pregunta!! Desde el móvil he entrado en mi portfolio y me ha dicho que tengo X de Ether y que si quiero transformarlo en essence, le he dado al botón de afirmar. El caso es que ha desaparecido el botón y me voy a mirar si tengo algo de essence y el contador sigue a 0. El cambio de ether a essence es en el momento?? Habéis probado si esta gestión se puede hacer desde el móvil???


----------



## Silverado72 (26 Ago 2021)

Sí, se hace en el momento. Con el móvil me funciona. En todo caso prueba a entrar de nuevo a ver si te lo anota en el perfil. Pero el cambio de E-ther a Esencia es automático cuando pulsas.


----------



## Jebediah (27 Ago 2021)

Esto seguramente aparecería de antes pero a mí no me suena haberlo visto o haberme fijado. Dice que el essence se usará para poder tener el EPL a gusto.


----------



## pepita (27 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Esto seguramente aparecería de antes pero a mí no me suena haberlo visto o haberme fijado. Dice que el essence se usará para poder tener el EPL a gusto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 755709



Yo creo que lleva ahí desde el principio, como el enlace al etherscan y eso de "a gusto", naaaaaaaaaaa, previo pago!

Pero parece que ya vienen las EPLs, quien sabe para qué servirán. Debería antes abrir el mercado de essence, pienso yo, para que el que pase de esto pueda venderlo y el que esté muy interesado pueda comprar aunque produzca menos. Si no, a pagar otra vez? O sólo podrán comprar buenos EPLs los fuertes.
Sería mas lógico activar recursos, mercado y luego ésto. En mi opinión claro. Pero los designios del Shane son inescrutables.


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Ago 2021)

Alguien sabe si es necesario entrar diariamente para recoger la esence?


----------



## pepita (27 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alguien sabe si es necesario entrar diariamente para recoger la esence?



No me acuerdo, las joyas cada 7 y el essence creo que 24 o 48 horas pero no me acuerdo, yo entro cada mañana a recogerlo


----------



## pasabaporaqui (27 Ago 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alguien sabe si es necesario entrar diariamente para recoger la esence?



Si, cada dia genera una cantidad distinta y si no se recolecta se evapora

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Ago 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Si, cada dia genera una cantidad distinta y si no se recolecta se evapora
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Hijos de puta. Con una vez a la semana ya estaria bien


----------



## Jebediah (27 Ago 2021)

Ha habido una actualización de pagos o lo que sea, lo ha escrito en twitter Shane. La gente cantándole lo suyo porque no adelantan una mierda y el señor sale (como cada 2x3) con que trabaja mucho y está algunos días hasta tarde en el PC. Parece un crio malcriado, en fin.


----------



## pepita (27 Ago 2021)

Es que el ego de Shane es inconmensurable, no sé si eso es bueno o malo.

La tarjeta de E2 será compatible con google pay.


----------



## pepita (28 Ago 2021)

*Cuenta atrás para las EPLs*
Si alguien se entera de algo ponedlo aquí porfa, si se paga con essence, con pasta..., etc,


How To - Earth 2


----------



## Le Fanu (28 Ago 2021)

Resumen, aunque seguramente se me escapen cosas:

- Cuesta 9,95 E$, pero puntualmente nos lo dejarán en 4,95, aunque no especifican hasta cuando. Nada de pagar en Essence (como prometieron los muy HDP). Joder es que lo pone en su propia web: "_Choosing your own EPL will become available using Essence in the near future"_
- Tendrá una tarifa de renovación anual, aunque no dicen de cuánto.
- El tamaño de la propiedad y la clase de los mosaicos afectará al nombre que se pueda reservar y, dentro de esas restricciones, el nombre debe tener una longitud mínima de 4-7 caracteres y un máximo de 36 caracteres.
- Solo se puede comprar un EPL cada dos minutos para evitar bots.
- La URL única de la propiedad será E2.me/<YourEPL>
- Renombrar costará 1,00 E$
- Las EPL se podrán vender en un futuro en una especie de Bazaar, al estilo de las joyas y los blueprints, supongo.


Mi opinión:

No entiendo nada. Para qué coño sirve esto en esta fase del proyecto. Es totalmente inútil. Pretenden sacarnos más pasta pero sin un fin claro y sin apenas retorno inmediato de la posible inversión en EPL. Joder, que arreglen la puta web de una vez, que está llena de bugs.

Ante todo esto, abro debate. ¿Creéis que vale la pena comprar dominios ahora mismo? Yo tengo serias dudas, la verdad. Si acaso compraría 2-3 para las propiedades más grandes que planeo mantener sí o sí, pero poco más.


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ago 2021)

No pienso renombrar nada ni dejarme un céntimo en eso hasta que:

1. Se puedan unir parcelas limítrofes/separar parcelas en parcelas más pequeñas.
2. Vuelva a funcionar el mapa de alturas.
3. Haya avances significativos en el tema 3D.


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> No entiendo nada. Para qué coño sirve esto en esta fase del proyecto. Es totalmente inútil.



Por lo que he podido comprobar, para los Gordon Gecko, nada sirve para nada.
Nada de lo que hagan servirá jamás para nada...

Para vosotros lo único que sirve es aquello que os haga ganar dinero.
No váis a ganar dinero nunca, por lo que nunca nada servirá para nada.


----------



## Le Fanu (28 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Por lo que he podido comprobar, para los Gordon Gecko, nada sirve para nada.
> Nada de lo que hagan servirá jamás para nada...
> 
> Para vosotros lo único que sirve es aquello que os haga ganar dinero.
> No váis a ganar dinero nunca, por lo que nunca nada servirá para nada.



No estoy de acuerdo. El botón del IGNORE es muy útil.


----------



## pepita (28 Ago 2021)

yo voy a comprar mínimo 2, porque es el saldo que tengo, quizá alguna más.

Lo que no entiendo es lo de renombrar. Lo he leído muy por encima, a ver si a la tarde lo entiendo o me ayudaiiiiiis


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. El botón del IGNORE es muy útil.



Sí, si sólo soportas que se expresen aquellos que piensan lo mismo que tú.
Estamos de acuerdo.

Si lo usas con soltura, todo el mundo está de acuerdo contigo por arte de magia. El paraíso mental.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (28 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> yo voy a comprar mínimo 2, porque es el saldo que tengo, quizá alguna más.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es lo de renombrar. Lo he leído muy por encima, a ver si a la tarde lo entiendo o me ayudaiiiiiis



Me imagino que si vendes el nombre tendras que poner otro , no se si se referiran a eso o a que lo quieres cambiar por otro porque ya no te gusta

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Visrul (28 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> No entiendo nada. Para qué coño sirve esto en esta fase del proyecto. Es totalmente inútil. Pretenden sacarnos más pasta pero sin un fin claro y sin apenas retorno inmediato de la posible inversión en EPL. Joder, que arreglen la puta web de una vez, que está llena de bugs.
> 
> Ante todo esto, abro debate. ¿Creéis que vale la pena comprar dominios ahora mismo? Yo tengo serias dudas, la verdad. Si acaso compraría 2-3 para las propiedades más grandes que planeo mantener sí o sí, pero poco más.



Pues yo creo que aquí es dónde van a estar los pelotazos de verdad si esto tiene futuro en VR y demás. Me explico, si por ejemplo compro el dominio "Caesar Palace" (no se si se podrá, pero imagínate que es posible (o el Casino de Montecarlo, por poner otro ejemplo)) y dentro de unos años esto tira "palante" y por lo que sea los que he mencionado deciden entrar al juego querrán hacerlo con su nombre, y para esos pagar 5.000 € por algo que a tí te costó 5$ no va a ser nada....
Y como lo que he dicho hasta ahora se me ocurren un montón de ideas a bote pronto, y seguro que a vosotros también.
Aquí jugarán las manos fuertes y los grandes terratenientes. Seguramente hayan empezado a tratar el tema en las Megacities, buscando zonas donde ubicar futuras empresas, etc.
Pero vamos, es solo una opinión y puedo estar equivocado...
Aunque lo dudo


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ago 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Pues yo creo que aquí es dónde van a estar los pelotazos de verdad si esto tiene futuro en VR y demás. Me explico, si por ejemplo compro el dominio "Caesar Palace" (no se si se podrá, pero imagínate que es posible (o el Casino de Montecarlo, por poner otro ejemplo)) y dentro de unos años esto tira "palante" y por lo que sea los que he mencionado deciden entrar al juego querrán hacerlo con su nombre, y para esos pagar 5.000 € por algo que a tí te costó 5$ no va a ser nada....
> Y como lo que he dicho hasta ahora se me ocurren un montón de ideas a bote pronto, y seguro que a vosotros también.
> Aquí jugarán las manos fuertes y los grandes terratenientes. Seguramente hayan empezado a tratar el tema en las Megacities, buscando zonas donde ubicar futuras empresas, etc.
> Pero vamos, es solo una opinión y puedo estar equivocado...
> Aunque lo dudo



Te voy a explicar por qué no va a haber ningún pelotazo.
Usaré tu ejemplo del Caesar Palace.


Si quieres hacer negocio con eso, no sólo debes comprar, digámoslo así:* Caesarpalace.e2*

También debes comprar:
Caesar_palace.e2
Caesar-palace.e2
Caesar-palace-casino.e2
Caesar-palace-lasvegas.e2
RealCaesar-Palace.e2
...
Y así mil millones combinaciones que hay. Como sabes de internet, el número de combinaciones es interminable.

Es decir, deberás invertir, por decir algo, 10.000 euros en comprar dominios... pues debes tenerlos todos sólo con la esperanza de que uno sólo de ellos interese lo suficiente a una empresa como para pagarte por él.
Si no los tienes todos, el Caesar palace cogerá, sin más, cualquiera que no hayas cogido tú. Y créeme, tienen a gente que será capaz de encontrar dominios que suenen bien y sean perfectamente comerciales. Las posibilidades de combinación del lenguaje son virtualmente infinitas.

Dicho de otro modo.... deberás entregarle a E2 una cantidad ingente de dinero sólo por la *REMOTA* posibilidad de que a alguien le interese.
*Con los 99999 dominios que no interesen, perderás dinero.*
Es decir, le tiene que interesar lo suficiente como para que te compense de la compra de 9999 dominios que NO podrás vender y con los que perderás dinero (y E2 ganará).

Y aún puede ser más complejo el asunto.

QUIZÁ sólo puedes comprar EPL para parcelas que ya tengas compradas. Es perfectamente posible que tengas que comprar 10000 dominios *y 10000 parcelas* (E2 ganará más dinero AÚN) en las que vayan esloteados esos dominios, con lo que el "pelotazo" se desinfla aún más.


El ansia de dinero fácil os nubla la visión y os impide ver lo evidente.
Créelo, o haz como aconsejan *los expertos*: ignórame por decir cosas diferentes a las que tú piensas. La decisión es tuya.

En este marco ocurrirá lo siguiente:
1 persona tendrá muchísima suerte y, por casualidad, tendrá un EPL que a alguien le interese lo suficiente como para pagar mucho dinero por él.
10000000000 personas lo intentarán y perderán dinero (pero harán ganar dinero a E2 igualmente).

El único que ha dado el pelotazo aquí es E2 y así va a seguir.
Y esto es tan evidente que me extraña que haya gente capaz de ponerlo en duda.


----------



## Remero (28 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Resumen, aunque seguramente se me escapen cosas:
> 
> - Cuesta 9,95 E$, pero puntualmente nos lo dejarán en 4,95, aunque no especifican hasta cuando. Nada de pagar en Essence (como prometieron los muy HDP). Joder es que lo pone en su propia web: "_Choosing your own EPL will become available using Essence in the near future"_
> - Tendrá una tarifa de renovación anual, aunque no dicen de cuánto.
> ...



Yo no le veo sentido. Me parece un sacacuartos para mantener el flujo de dinero entrante a la plataforma, ahora que seguramente las compras de tiles nuevas han disminuido mucho, al haberse incrementado los precios y haber cada vez más oferta rebajada en el marketplace.


----------



## Remero (28 Ago 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Pues yo creo que aquí es dónde van a estar los pelotazos de verdad si esto tiene futuro en VR y demás. Me explico, si por ejemplo compro el dominio "Caesar Palace" (no se si se podrá, pero imagínate que es posible (o el Casino de Montecarlo, por poner otro ejemplo)) y dentro de unos años esto tira "palante" y por lo que sea los que he mencionado deciden entrar al juego querrán hacerlo con su nombre, y para esos pagar 5.000 € por algo que a tí te costó 5$ no va a ser nada....
> Y como lo que he dicho hasta ahora se me ocurren un montón de ideas a bote pronto, y seguro que a vosotros también.
> Aquí jugarán las manos fuertes y los grandes terratenientes. Seguramente hayan empezado a tratar el tema en las Megacities, buscando zonas donde ubicar futuras empresas, etc.
> Pero vamos, es solo una opinión y puedo estar equivocado...
> Aunque lo dudo



Es interesante lo que comentas pero para eso tienes que tener propiedades emblemáticas, de muy alto nivel. Siguiendo tu ejemplo, tendría sentido comprar el epl de caesar's Palace si tienes las tiles de dicho casino en las Vegas (o la mayor parte de ellas). Para eso tienes que ser o una ballena o un early adopter, es una liga en la que creo que la mayoría de los que estamos aquí no jugamos.


----------



## Visrul (28 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Te voy a explicar por qué no va a haber ningún pelotazo.
> Usaré tu ejemplo del Caesar Palace.
> 
> El único que ha dado el pelotazo aquí es E2 y así va a seguir.
> Y esto es tan evidente que me extraña que haya gente capaz de ponerlo en duda.



Si, te doy la razón (le tuteo que ya estamos en familia), pero ten en cuenta que no sólo es el dominio en sí, sino también la localización. Me refiero a que si alguien tiene una parcela bastante grande en la que se puede construir algo medianamente guapo en VR y le pone ese nombre y lo ubica en una zona en la que haya más zonas digamos VIP, puede que sea interesante para dichas empresas ubicarse ahí.
Además fíjate que los de E2 (te doy la razón en que son los que van a dar el pelotazo de verdad) son muy cucos y respecto al tema de los dominios van a capar las versiones según creo (por lo menos es lo que en su día entendí), o sea, si yo pillo "La Moncloa", nadie podrá usar "La Moncloa 01", "La_Moncloa", etc. Aunque la verdad me parece muy difícil de controlar (¿podrían capar "La*Mon*clo_a" por ejemplo?). Si que es verdad que para E2 le interesa bloquear por palabras clave y sacarse una pasta por algo que efectivamente ahora es humo...
De todas formas yo no lo veo dinero fácil, si no al contrario, es una apuesta arriesgada y solo apata para maanos fuertes y gente con mucha pasta.
Por último yo nunca te ignoraría ya que haces aportaciones muy interesantes a veces y además soy un fiel seguidor de Voltaire...


----------



## antoniussss (28 Ago 2021)

No puedes lucrarte ni ejercer actividades economicas con marcas registradas.

De nada

Pd. Habra que comprar 1 epl de esos en villaburbuja para hacer un puti no? 

Creo que la web de sustitutas.es era de un forero


----------



## pepita (28 Ago 2021)

Puf, han quitado el contador, hasta hay una conversación de Shane en discord. Menos mal que no me he estado a leerlo, que yo he venido a hacerme rica sin dar golpe y me tienen todo el día trabajando.

A ver si no nos meten tantas prisas para las cosas, que siempre me pillan cuando peor.


----------



## pepita (28 Ago 2021)

No puede ser, he ido a ver a cuanto están las negras, y qué he visto? 
A "alguien" vendiéndolas a 15 céntimos!
En fin


----------



## Kartal (28 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Puf, han quitado el contador, hasta hay una conversación de Shane en discord. Menos mal que no me he estado a leerlo, que yo he venido a hacerme rica sin dar golpe y me tienen todo el día trabajando.
> 
> A ver si no nos meten tantas prisas para las cosas, que siempre me pillan cuando peor.



¿Había un contador? ¿Para las EPL? Este verano apenas he entrado en Discord, se agradece mucho que vayáis informando.


----------



## mulleixion (28 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No puede ser, he ido a ver a cuanto están las negras, y qué he visto?
> A "alguien" vendiéndolas a 15 céntimos!
> En fin




Se nota que no te has enterado de todo lo ocurrido con Shane. Mira las amarillas como las hemos bajado también. Y vamos a bajarlas todas. 

Te crees que Shane ha quitado el contador por nada ? 

Hasta los grandes inversores del top del mundo han ido a reportar a Shane y decir que se marchaban de E2.

Joom, uno de ellos.


----------



## mulleixion (28 Ago 2021)

Porque Shane ha dicho que no pasa nada... Que con las joyas ( vendiéndolas ) podemos comprar los EPL. Así que nos hemos juntado Aunny , Joom y unos cuantos más y hemos tirado el mercado. 

Así Shane se piensa las cosas dos veces antes de meter EPL de pago. 

Por cierto , no... Esto no es un dominio web, no podéis tampoco comprar nombres conocidos..ni siquiera los de las megaciudades de Earth 2.


----------



## pepita (28 Ago 2021)

Las negras a 0.15


----------



## pepita (28 Ago 2021)

antes de hablar Shane a 0.16
guauuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## pepita (28 Ago 2021)

guauuuuu a 0.29 las amarillas, si que ha habido bajada desde que Jebediah dijo que estaban a 0.30


Buena idea para promocionar "tus himbersiones" demostrar que es un pequeño mercado y totalmente manipulable, ya os ha costado daros cuenta
Änimo que las podeis bajar a 1 céntimo
Estaré atenta para comprar

Si te interesa alguna más para bajar el mercado te dejo las negras a 0.64, que dices que es buen precio, no?

No sé quién es Joom, sólo me interesa si te vas a ir tú con el

No me digas, increible, que descubrimiento ¿quieres decir que no podemos comprar google, por ejemplo? Vaya, no me lo experaba. Gracias como siempre por tu gran sabiduría y lo mucho que ayudas y enseñas en este foro, debe haber ya muchos millonarios. Por cierto apúntame a mí tb a los cursos de las prestigiosas universidades , que me parece que puedo aprender munnnncho

LA PALETA

Ya te ahorro el trabajo para que puedas dedicarle tiempo a vender tus joyitas pintadas de 0.64 a 0.1


----------



## mulleixion (29 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> guauuuuu a 0.29 las amarillas, si que ha habido bajada desde que Jebediah dijo que estaban a 0.30
> 
> 
> Buena idea para promocionar "tus himbersiones" demostrar que es un pequeño mercado y totalmente manipulable, ya os ha costado daros cuenta
> ...



No sabes ni escribir como para saber quién es Joom.... Pero ya te lo digo yo. Top 10 en Earth 2. 

Paleta es poco la verdad... XD


----------



## pepita (29 Ago 2021)

El top 10 de un videojuego, y tú con nada menos que 20 páginas de joyitas buenas, nunca me había codeado con gente tan importante.
Es verdad, que paleta soy

No me has contestado ¿te vas a ir con él? Como vais juntos... a OVR o algún videojuego de esos que dices que sí son buenos de verdad, a After Earth?


----------



## pepita (29 Ago 2021)

Poor in semantics? jajaja. Hay que ver lo que has aprendido en este foro
More tail than the devil? Madre mía tienes los guiones escritos jajaja


----------



## pasabaporaqui (29 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> antes de hablar Shane a 0.16
> guauuuuuuuuuuuuu



Es que se ha vuelto un puto prepotente, lo que no puedes hacer es cambiar la política de pago de un dia para otro y decir a los usuarios que es lo que hay y que no obliga a comprar a nadie, ahora mismo sigue activo el anuncio de que los epl se pagaran con esence , la gente que compramos los metar a 5 dolares nos sentimos estafados, el esence de momento no sirve para nada , y especular con dominios tampoco, ha dicho que las marcas registradas también lo estaran en earth2, de que sirve comprar algo que no vas a poder vender? , es absurdo. 
Donde estan esas promesas de compensar a los jugadores tempranos? El lio que nos hicieron con Emiratos, las fase 2 iba a ser en mayo , junio, julio....
En que quedaron esos proyectos en las megaciudades? 
Estan jodiendo la ilusión a la gente y me recuerda al amigo que le deje dinero y se busco una excusa para liarmela y dejarme de hablar


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (29 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Poor in semantics? jajaja. Hay que ver lo que has aprendido en este foro
> More tail than the devil? Madre mía tienes los guiones escritos jajaja



Joder ... La segunda se te puede aplicar a la perfección . Más rabo que el diablo.


----------



## pepita (29 Ago 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Joder ... La segunda se te puede aplicar a la perfección . Más rabo que el diablo.



Si, ya me lo dijiste, tratando de llamar mi atención, sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.
Si quieres lo celebramos


----------



## pepita (29 Ago 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Es que se ha vuelto un puto prepotente, lo que no puedes hacer es cambiar la política de pago de un dia para otro y decir a los usuarios que es lo que hay y que no obliga a comprar a nadie, ahora mismo sigue activo el anuncio de que los epl se pagaran con esence , la gente que compramos los metar a 5 dolares nos sentimos estafados, el esence de momento no sirve para nada , y especular con dominios tampoco, ha dicho que las marcas registradas también lo estaran en earth2, de que sirve comprar algo que no vas a poder vender? , es absurdo.
> Donde estan esas promesas de compensar a los jugadores tempranos? El lio que nos hicieron con Emiratos, las fase 2 iba a ser en mayo , junio, julio....
> En que quedaron esos proyectos en las megaciudades?
> Estan jodiendo la ilusión a la gente y me recuerda al amigo que le deje dinero y se busco una excusa para liarmela y dejarme de hablar
> ...




Pues sí, y por todo eso, todo baja solo, tierras, joyas..., no necesita de nadie, y se veía venir que no paraban de bajar

Pero bueno , quizá tengamos algún golpe de efecto, de momento centrarse lo primero en los aspectos legales y bancarios me parece bien, el drama hace 4 días era que es scam. Quizá con menos presiones se gestionase de otra forma, hay tanto para decir


----------



## pasabaporaqui (29 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues sí, y por todo eso, todo baja solo, tierras, joyas..., no necesita de nadie, y se veía venir que no paraban de bajar
> 
> Pero bueno , quizá tengamos algún golpe de efecto, de momento centrarse lo primero en los aspectos legales y bancarios me parece bien, el drama hace 4 días era que es scam. Quizá con menos presiones se gestionase de otra forma, hay tanto para decir



Si, pero las relaciones que se sustentan con mentiras y falsas promesas, tu ya me entiendes, mira al mejillon y cia , les han destrozado sus sueños a corto plazo y de ser defensores acerrimos a boicotear el mercado para joder el juego

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (29 Ago 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Si, pero las relaciones que se sustentan con mentiras y falsas promesas, tu ya me entiendes, mira al mejillon y cia , les han destrozado sus sueños a corto plazo y de ser defensores acerrimos a boicotear el mercado para joder el juego
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Depende del día lo puedes ver igualito que lo de tu amigo, a mí me pasa también, pero otros pienso que sabía desde el principio lo mucho que iba a costar y voy a seguir hasta el final. Si me acaban tomando el pelo tendré que asumirlo, sabía donde me metía.
Ah lo del mejillón y cia lo tenía claro desde el principio, . Ya le dije que en unos meses se pasaría el día llorando


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Depende del día lo puedes ver igualito que lo de tu amigo, a mí me pasa también, pero otros pienso que sabía desde el principio lo mucho que iba a costar y voy a seguir hasta el final. Si me acaban tomando el pelo tendré que asumirlo, sabía donde me metía.
> Ah lo del mejillón y cia lo tenía claro desde el principio, . Ya le dije que en unos meses se pasaría el día llorando




E2 no toma el pelo a nadie.
Es la gente, que se ha montado una paja mental descomunal... Se ha creído que esto no es un videojuego, que no pagan por un servicio 3D, que esto está montado para ganar dinero.... y, claro, cuando se van dando cuenta de su error.... pues vienen las decepciones.

No será porque no os he avisado. Y cada vez que os he avisado, os habéis lanzado de 20 uñas sobre mí.
No me importó pues sé que el tiempo me iba a dar la razón y que, aunque me la de, no lo reconoceréis.

E2 no es Y NUNCA HA SIDO una plataforma para que vosotros ganéis dinero. Eso es* UNA PELICULA QUE OS HABEIS MONTADO*.
Es como el GTA V, que puedes invertir en bolsa.... sí, *pero dentro de un juego*, no ganando dinero de verdad.

Se os ha dicho por activa y por pasiva que esto es un juego incipiente... EL PROYECTO DE UN JUEGO, y vosotros durante meses erre que erre, alimentando la fantasía de que no, de que es un mercado inmobiliario/bursátil real.

No le echéis la culpa a E2 de vuestra decepción. La culpa es de vuestras FANTASÍAS de que el dinero cae del cielo.
Buscad un buen trabajo para ganar dinero y, en vuestro tiempo libre, jugad. Otras combinaciones NO FUNCIONAN, son fantasías.


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> y me tienen todo el día trabajando.



Se puede automatizar para que lo haga solo.
Sólo necesitas una macro.

No me hagas caso. Haz caso a los Gecko.


----------



## pepita (29 Ago 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No le echéis la culpa a E2 de vuestra decepción. La culpa es de vuestras FANTASÍAS de que el dinero cae del cielo.



Yo no le echo la culpa a nadie, es más, en esta frase estoy de acuerdo al 100%, en lo demás, no tanto. Cuando digo que me ponen a trabajar estoy _ironizando. _De momento ni siquiera estoy decepcionada.
Sigo pensando lo mismo, que tiene mucho potencial a largo plazo y nos dejan ser partícipes. Si crece, como espero, ganaremos. Los pasos que dan para mí son los adecuados , muy lentos pero adecuados, tengo la esperanza en el desarrollo de lo que no se ve todavía porque es objetivamente pronto.

Creo que te refieres no a mí, si no a los hexpertos, esos a los que no les interesan los fundamentos del juego, ni su base legal, *que es la base de su fiabiliadad*, y por tanto de su potencial crecimiento masivo. Los que pretenden imponer las reglas que les benefician a la hora de desplumar novatos rápido, tienen mucha prisa. Si no se forran hoy prefieren quemarlo. Son los que le echan un pulso a Shane con 20 páginas de joyitaS.

Con sólo retrasar unas horitas la colecta de joyas, ya están subiendo, y eso que los grandes entre los grandes mundiales y siderales están bajando el precio. En fín.

El juego tiene muchas posibilidades de ganar dinero, sólo vendiendo cuando el mejillón compra, y comprando cuando el mejillón vende, ya te sacas un buen pico. Te lo digo por experiencia.



Don_Quijote dijo:


> Se puede automatizar para que lo haga solo.
> Sólo necesitas una macro.
> 
> No me hagas caso. Haz caso a los Gecko.



A mí la verdad es que ya me hace hasta ilusión levantarme y recoger mis joyitas y mi essence, cuando no pueda te pediré consejo

Te haría caso si te gustase el juego al completo, pero sólo te interesa la fase final. Yo quiero llegar a la fase final lo mas preparada posible y disfrutar de la segunda fase, la primera ola me la perdí, la segunda quiero estar ahí. Pero no tengo ninguna prisa.


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Ago 2021)

No creo que meta mas dinero en esto. Ya meti en su dia comprando las tiles. VB SE LLAMA VB el nombre lo escogimos entre todos. Y la ciudad la formamos entre todos.

No me van a sacar un duro mas. Si el proyecto sigue hacia delante yo seguire con el pero no pagare mas


----------



## Le Fanu (29 Ago 2021)

De la charla en Discord de Shane, incluida la polémica de la EPL, lo más interesante creo que fue esto:



Spoiler: Shane on discord



P: 1. ¿algo en blockchain? 2. País de los recursos de la suerte. 3. ¿Video de juego de Nathaniel?
*todos estos están en progreso*
P: no queremos fechas exactas, pero un plan aproximado sería útil. ¿Este año?
*sí, definitivamente estamos apuntando a este año*

P: En cualquier caso, ¿podría publicar una lista de qué tipo de nombres EPL no están permitidos? Me queda claro que temas relacionados con palabras prohibidas y otros… y ahora por lo que has dicho, nombres como Coca Cola, Pepsi, Lamborghini…. tampoco están permitidos. Entonces, ¿deberían ser nombres inventados por nosotros mismos o sin derechos de autor?
*son como nombres de dominio .. puedes registrar lo que quieras por lo que tengo entendido. Puedes salirte con la tuya o no*

P: ¿Crees que podremos unir propiedades este año?
*eso es más difícil de responder porque ya tenemos una hoja de ruta intensa para completar en 2021 ... pero no lo hemos olvidado
después de las EPL, quería volver a visitar las propiedades subdivididas*



Por cierto, SÍ se pueden comprar nombres de Megaciudades (siempre que no estén registradas en la oficina de patentes y marcas)



Spoiler: Shane on discord



Q: What would happen if, for example, any user decides to name his property after a well-known megacity? Would it be “legal” in Earth 2? Or will you use some way for the megacities to keep their name in EPL?
*we would be governed by E1 laws ..*


----------



## mulleixion (29 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> De la charla en Discord de Shane, incluida la polémica de la EPL, lo más interesante creo que fue esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si. Así es. Esa pregunta respecto a la compra de EPL de megaciudades la hice yo exactamente. 

Hace meses el equipo de desarrollo nos dijo dos cosas : 

1. Intentaremos proteger aquellos nombres de los desarrolladores de megaciudades registrados como oficiales en Earth 2. 

2. En caso de que un tercero adquirierá este , si actuaron de mala fe , se lo requeriríamos. ( Pueden hacerlo ) eso y lo que quieran. 

Y son solo algunas de las cosas , por las que imagino , hoy no hay EPL ni hay nada. Zeus incluso hablo del tema. Y si te la juegas a registrar cualquier megaciudad en tu EPL y esta , está registrada , como Pepsi o cualquier otra , igual te sale más cara la idea que el registro del EPL. 

Por eso Shane además dijo que podías registrar perfectamente Pepsi , pero que no lo recomendaba. 

Si luego viene la marca y te demanda , no solo te pueden meter una multa del copon si no que automáticamente te quitan el dominio y se lo quedan sin coste alguno.


----------



## pepita (29 Ago 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Por cierto, SÍ se pueden comprar nombres de Megaciudades (siempre que no estén registradas en la oficina de patentes y marcas)



Gracias! me voy a comer mas tranquila


----------



## Silverado72 (29 Ago 2021)

Dropeando las gemas en las propiedades, lo tenía pendiente. Y en definitiva, que hay que pagar por las ELP. Una por cada propiedad-ELP, imagino.


----------



## Jebediah (29 Ago 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Yo no le veo sentido. Me parece un sacacuartos para mantener el flujo de dinero entrante a la plataforma, ahora que seguramente las compras de tiles nuevas han disminuido mucho, *al haberse incrementado los precios* y haber cada vez más oferta rebajada en el marketplace.



Aquí creo yo que darán el paso. Deben de algún modo abaratar las nuevas tiles para que vuelvan la compras.

Por ejemplo, resetear los precios de los países con precios superiores de 5$ a 0,01$. Evidentemente que su "valor" en el fondo sea el proporcional, si uno compró una tile a 5$ que el que lo compra a 0,05$ tenga las joyas, essence, recursos, etc. proporcionales a ese nuevo precio; creo además, que sería una forma de premiar a los _early_ _adopters _ya que tendríamos actualmente tiles de mayor valor por unidad. 

Es imposible que a precios superiores a 5$ (es un precio ejemplo), se compren MUCHAS tiles de este mundo virtual, hay que hacer que la gente (sobre todo nuevos usuarios) compren de nuevo cientos de miles de tiles nuevas y que se llene el mundo virtual y eso a los precios actuales es imposible. Si no hacen algo así va a quedar un mundo vacío, da igual la cantidad de usuarios que entren.


----------



## Remero (29 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Aquí creo yo que darán el paso. Deben de algún modo abaratar las nuevas tiles para que vuelvan la compras.
> 
> Por ejemplo, resetear los precios de los países con precios superiores de 5$ a 0,01$. Evidentemente que su "valor" en el fondo sea el proporcional, si uno compró una tile a 5$ que el que lo compra a 0,05$ tenga las joyas, essence, recursos, etc. proporcionales a ese nuevo precio; creo además, que sería una forma de premiar a los _early_ _adopters _ya que tendríamos actualmente tiles de mayor valor por unidad.
> 
> Es imposible que a precios superiores a 5$ (es un precio ejemplo), se compren MUCHAS tiles de este mundo virtual, hay que hacer que la gente (sobre todo nuevos usuarios) compren de nuevo cientos de miles de tiles nuevas y que se llene el mundo virtual y eso a los precios actuales es imposible. Si no hacen algo así va a quedar un mundo vacío, da igual la cantidad de usuarios que entren.



Estoy de acuerdo en que algo hay que hacer, porque sino va a ser difícil que entre gente nueva. Mi impresión es que la progresión de precios de tiles nuevas fue demasiado acelerada, no sé si les pudo la codicia al principio del todo. Ahora bien, muy bien tendrán que argumentarlo y compensarlo, porque sino puede montarse un lío importante, como la gente vea sus propiedades devaluarse de precio de un día para otro.

Otra forma natural de premiar a los early adopters sería empezar a darle más valor a las tiles C1. El tema de las clases es de lo poco que estaba más o menos claro desde el inicio del juego. Muchos hemos intentado ir deshaciéndonos poco a poco de otro tipo de propiedades para adquirir clase 1, y de momento no hay una ventaja clara.


----------



## pepita (30 Ago 2021)

Muy de acuerdo, siempre pueden hacer lo que necesiten mediante las clases.

He visto que ha desaparecido el How-to de los EPLs, además del contador. Quiere decir que no se abre mañana, verdad?
¿Alguien lo sabe con seguridad? Es que no podemos estar leyéndonos el rollazo ese del discord continuamente. 

Por cierto ya me he acordado quién es Joom, le voy a preguntar si es verdad que se dedica con otros a manipular los precios del mercado de joyas y quienes son sus mejores amiguitos.


----------



## Jebediah (30 Ago 2021)

Mira, otra manera más con la que estaría de acuerdo, que las nuevas tiles estén a 0,01$ pero que el LIT se reparta sólo entre las class 1,2 y 3.

Los nuevos usuarios comprarían barato y nosotros nos llevaríamos todo el pastel de los LIT, que en su día fueron sabrosos ingresos.


----------



## Kartal (30 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Mira, otra manera más con la que estaría de acuerdo, que las nuevas tiles estén a 0,01$ pero que el LIT se reparta sólo entre las class 1,2 y 3.
> 
> Los nuevos usuarios comprarían barato y nosotros nos llevaríamos todo el pastel de los LIT, que en su día fueron sabrosos ingresos.



Bien tirado.


----------



## mulleixion (30 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Mira, otra manera más con la que estaría de acuerdo, que las nuevas tiles estén a 0,01$ pero que el LIT se reparta sólo entre las class 1,2 y 3.
> 
> Los nuevos usuarios comprarían barato y nosotros nos llevaríamos todo el pastel de los LIT, que en su día fueron sabrosos ingresos.



Good morning again guys. I have proceeded to continue contributing my grain of sand to this project with the 2nd part of the generations of tiles.

In this case, what we should implement to avoid a "bottleneck"


The new generations of tiles, 2nd and 3rd generation respectively, will make their purchases generate from 0. That is to say :


We will create a drop-down menu in which we can select the generation you want to buy.

If we select the second generation, Earth 2 automatically generates the same environment as Generation 1, buying again from its start of 0.10 but without the benefits or without part of them that the 1st generation of tiles represented.



How do we do it ?

It will be like a new tile purchase, as if the game had just appeared, but:

- For the first generation of players, these purchases of second generation tiles also increase their value.

That is, if someone buys with the 2nd generation tab, it affects the value of the 1st generation property as well.



At the same time, all players can select a purchase drop-down menu in the marketplace, in which they can select from Class 1 to 5 in 3 different generations. First, second and third.

In this way we expand the capacity of the marketplace much more, of its offers and we will also be able to balance the market even more, giving much more value to the corresponding generations and later the 2nd generation is gradually also acquiring value for the players who will come to the 3rd generation.


From the entrepreneur's vision, it can also be implemented that just as 1st generation purchases enjoy a 5% return to two players, in the 2nd generation it affects only one player or that instead of 5% this percentage be a 4% ending in the 3rd and last generation in a 2%


I hope that this update can also serve to continue with a sustainable development of Earth 2, also trying to maintain healthy and valued each of the properties with their respective classes.

Thanks a lot

John1992


----------



## Jebediah (31 Ago 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo, siempre pueden hacer lo que necesiten mediante las clases.
> 
> He visto que ha desaparecido el How-to de los EPLs, además del contador. Quiere decir que no se abre mañana, verdad?
> ¿Alguien lo sabe con seguridad? Es que no podemos estar leyéndonos el rollazo ese del discord continuamente.
> ...



Acaba de ponerlo Shane respecto a los EPL.


----------



## pepita (31 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Acaba de ponerlo Shane respecto a los EPL.



Gracias y GRACIAS, ya he visto que a las 10 no ha sido. Pero iba a seguir pendiente todo el día y me venía fatal


----------



## Don_Quijote (31 Ago 2021)

Tanto que habláis con el Shame ese... ¿Nadie le ha preguntado por qué el mapa de alturas ya no funciona y cuándo volverá a funcionar?


----------



## Le Fanu (1 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tanto que habláis con el Shame ese... ¿Nadie le ha preguntado por qué el mapa de alturas ya no funciona y cuándo volverá a funcionar?



Mira la respuesta a este tuit, que algo parece que han dicho sobre eso.


----------



## Jebediah (3 Sep 2021)

Bueeno, nuestro amado _Lidl _supremo a puesto un nuevo tweet diciendo de nuevo mayormente nada. Pero ha puesto 4 ejemplos de _Holos _y unos es el mío, con créditos y todo oye. Pues me ha alegrado el día, soy así de simple XD.


----------



## pepita (3 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Bueeno, nuestro amado _Lidl _supremo a puesto un nuevo tweet diciendo de nuevo mayormente nada. Pero ha puesto 4 ejemplos de _Holos _y unos es el mío, con créditos y todo oye. Pues me ha alegrado el día, soy así de simple XD.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 763008
> ...



Pues hay que votar, yo no sé si podré conectarme la semana que viene, pero ya estais los demás atentos y votando y poniendo avisos para que nos enteremos todos y podamos votar a nuestro benefactor!


----------



## Jebediah (3 Sep 2021)

EPL cuenta atrás en marcha de nuevo.




Edito: Como uno ha dicho en Twitter: "Pagar EPL con Essence será como haber pagado 1000 Bitcoin por 2 pizzas"


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> EPL cuenta atrás en marcha de nuevo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 763115
> 
> ...



Eso estaba viendo... Parece que las dos primeras EPLs valdrán 100 essences y a partir de ahí, 400.

Quizás sea mejor opción, pagar con E$, sí. El tema que yo sigo sin tener claro es qué nombres debería intentar comprar. No sé si vosotros habéis pensado sobre eso. ¿Sería mejor comprar un nombre que tenga relación con tu propiedad (ubicación, nombre de la ciudad o del país, etc.)? ¿O es mejor tirarse a por nombres con muchas posibilidades comerciales ("eiffel-tower", "wembley", "stonehenge", "casino", ...) aunque no tengan nada que ver con la ubicación real?

Es que yo sigo sin ver sentido a las EPLs en esta fase del juego, que todavía no sabemos qué posibilidades tendrán nuestras propiedades. Es una lotería. De ahí que vea algo más lógico la segunda opción.


----------



## pepita (3 Sep 2021)

joder que mierda de juego, todos los días pendiente del mierdijuego para que lo pongan siempre cuando no puedo,

A la noche os leo, pero ya me ha cabreado el tontolaba éste, que parece que ve mi agenda y de ahí elige los días y horas
A ver si deja de cambiar las cosas porque le lloriqueen siempre los mismos


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Sep 2021)

Aquí les dejo un nuevo tema en esta ocasión *dedicado a todos los vacunados que sueñan con volver a la antigua normalidad.*
De este tema, hay alrededor de un millón de adaptaciones y versiones.
Esta es la mía, que está basada en la versión del gran José Feliciano. Disfrútenla.


----------



## automono (7 Sep 2021)

menudo asco de juego... no acabo de entender ningún concepto de lo que hacen.
Ni funciona como inversión ni como juego... 
que si gemas, que si algo de que las propiedades producen mentar que con eso produce no se que... ... 
no me entero de nada


----------



## Jebediah (7 Sep 2021)

automono dijo:


> menudo asco de juego... no acabo de entender ningún concepto de lo que hacen.
> Ni funciona como inversión ni como juego...
> que si gemas, que si algo de que las propiedades producen mentar que con eso produce no se que... ...
> no me entero de nada



Que no te enteres no significa que sea una mierda, pero están poniendo a prueba nuestra paciencia sí...

Por cierto, en menos de 24 horas activarán los EPL, podrás poner el nombre para en link a tus propiedades a precio en_ ¡oferta!_ de 4.95$ o 100 Essence. Y preguntarás ¿para qué? Pues lo mismo que todo, actualmente para nada. Todo con vistas a que en el futuro sirva de algo o de mucho.

Yo no tengo previsto comprar ninguna EPL, no le veo tanta utilidad como para pelearse con los nombres, lo mismo que las gemas no me parecían tan valiosas, pero mientras le den un poco de actividad al proyecto, será bienvenido.


----------



## automono (7 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Que no te enteres no significa que sea una mierda, pero están poniendo a prueba nuestra paciencia sí...
> 
> Por cierto, en menos de 24 horas activarán los EPL, podrás poner el nombre para en link a tus propiedades a precio en_ ¡oferta!_ de 4.95$ o 100 Essence. Y preguntarás ¿para qué? Pues lo mismo que todo, actualmente para nada. Todo con vistas a que en el futuro sirva de algo o de mucho.
> 
> Yo no tengo previsto comprar ninguna EPL, no le veo tanta utilidad como para pelearse con los nombres, lo mismo que las gemas no me parecían tan valiosas, pero mientras le den un poco de actividad al proyecto, será bienvenido.



pero es a lo que me refiero, que no van haciendo nada logico.
Lo de poner un nombre de dominio (entkendo que eso es epl), no tiene nada que ver con las gemas, ni con gestion de nada....
vamos , que en vez ir haciendo un proyecto desde abajo, van haciendo cosas que no tienen nada qie ver y a medias.
Es.como el 3d, las.imagenes que habeis puesto, y el propio editor, esta creado fuera de escala, vamos, que ponen un campo de futbol tamaño ciudad... ...
Si esto va de crear un "sims" tamaño planeta, puden empezar por la parte de gestion primero, despues el 3d... 
vamos, ir haciendo con coherencia, no hacer 20.cosas a la vez a medias y mal hechas.


----------



## mulleixion (7 Sep 2021)

Los EPL de megaciudades están prohibidos por las personas que no aporten pruebas de su posesión ( página web , proyecto etc... ) en la compra por parte de terceros. 

Salu2


----------



## Jebediah (8 Sep 2021)

Ha llegado el día, y llegado el momento como siempre, algo falla y se pospone otras 5 horas. Son como un crío pintando intentando no salirse de las rayas.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Sep 2021)

Y mientras, proyectos llegados más tarde pasándonos por la derecha a bocinazos. Como _Wilder World._


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Y mientras, proyectos llegados más tarde pasándonos por la derecha a bocinazos. Como _Wilder World._
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 767965



No es verdad.
Sólo os dejáis llevar por infografías....

Le pedís beneficios económicos a quien os muestra la mejor fotico. Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ha llegado el día, y llegado el momento como siempre, algo falla y se pospone otras 5 horas. Son como un crío pintando intentando no salirse de las rayas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 767964



A mí hoy me ha dado Essence dos veces.
Ojalá todos los fallos fueran así.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ha llegado el día, y llegado el momento como siempre, algo falla y se pospone otras 5 horas. Son como un crío pintando intentando no salirse de las rayas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 767964




Estás equivocado. No fallaba nada. Se pospuso ( 4 horas ) para estar en un mejor horario para todos , en este caso los americanos. Además fue anunciado con antelación junto con la prohibición de adquirir EPL de megaciudades.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Sep 2021)

Pues nada, todo bloqueado o lento o que no funciona o lo que sea, la historia de siempre. Totalmente en pañales y pasado de rosca.

En fin, quería poner el nombre a una parcela en especial pero total, el nombre es largo y nadie lo reclamará.


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Sep 2021)

Yo me he hecho con 3 de 4 EPLs en las que tenía interés (casi media hora refrescando), así que ni tan mal. En cualquier caso, esto es una chapuza una vez más.

No son capaces de gestionar el tráfico de una web y esperamos que construyan un metaverso. Gestión de proyectos PACO.


----------



## Silverado72 (8 Sep 2021)

Conseguidas 2 EPL, en una me decía que estaba poniendo una expresión prohibida y he tenido que cambiarla. No me quiero ni imaginar cuando tenga que nombrar la propiedad de VB Expo Lumi...aunque no se si habrán metido algoritmo de censura en español.

Ahora a acumular esencia para la próxima EPL.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (8 Sep 2021)

Yo he pillado 3 , por revender como vosotros supongo

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silverado72 (8 Sep 2021)

400 Esencias= 4.95 dólares= 1EPL

Las dos primeras EPL te las dejan a 100 Esencias por cada.

Después, o apoquinas 4,95 dólares o 400 Esencias.

Haciendo la regla de tres, 1 Esencia= 1,2 centavos de dólar


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Sep 2021)

No conseguiréis vender ni un solo EPL...
Y los habéis pagado a precio de oro... y tendréis que volver a pagar el día que nos permitan unir/divivir parcelas.

Alguien tenía que decirlo y se dijo.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Sep 2021)




----------



## hornblower (8 Sep 2021)

Esto ya es una coña, Shane=Avida Dollars 2.0

" At some point in the future, EPLs will require an annual renewal fee. Why are we charging? Well, this not only assists with ongoing Earth 2 general supply costs, after all we need to create sustainable longevity on Earth 2, but will also incentivize Players to actively utilize their EPL and avoid mass hoarding. "


----------



## Jebediah (8 Sep 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Esto ya es una coña, Shane=Avida Dollars 2.0
> 
> " At some point in the future, EPLs will require an annual renewal fee. *Why are we charging? Well, this not only assists with ongoing Earth 2 general supply costs*, after all we need to create sustainable longevity on Earth 2, but will also incentivize Players to actively utilize their EPL and avoid mass hoarding. "



Para que le paguemos la _cipoteca _del chaletazo que se acaba de agenciar vamos XD.


----------



## Polo_00 (8 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No conseguiréis vender ni un solo EPL...
> Y los habéis pagado a precio de oro... y tendréis que volver a pagar el día que nos permitan unir/divivir parcelas.
> 
> Alguien tenía que decirlo y se dijo.



Que son los EPL y para que sirven? Los vendían hoy?


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Sep 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Que son los EPL y para que sirven? Los vendían hoy?



No son nada.
Si no sirven para nada, es que son para hacerse rico vendiéndolos... según el equipo de expertos inversores.


----------



## automono (9 Sep 2021)

ha pasado medio año desde que empezo esto, y ni tenemos juego, ni pelotazo de ganar dinero... ...
ni tampoco ningun protecto de como sera todo.

Esto va a ser mas divertido que afinsa


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Sep 2021)

automono dijo:


> ha pasado medio año desde que empezo esto, y ni tenemos juego, ni pelotazo de ganar dinero... ...
> ni tampoco ningun protecto de como sera todo.
> 
> Esto va a ser mas divertido que afinsa



¿Pensabas que un proyecto de esta magnitud se lleva a cabo en 6 meses?
¿En serio?

Cualquier videojuego normal está muchísimo más tiempo en producción. Este, multiplícalo por 100, debido a sus características únicas y que es algo que no se ha hecho jamás.

NO váis a ganar dinero.


----------



## automono (9 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Pensabas que un proyecto de esta magnitud se lleva a cabo en 6 meses?
> ¿En serio?
> 
> Cualquier videojuego normal está muchísimo más tiempo en producción. Este, multiplícalo por 100, debido a sus características únicas y que es algo que no se ha hecho jamás.
> ...



si yo quiero el juego! 
pero has de reconocer que la hoja de ruta es caotica. 
ponen gemas, que no puedes usar.
direcciones "webs" que no valen para nada
chorradas de "mentar" o lo que sea, tres cuartos de lo mismo

Deberian ir implementando cosas coherentes, empezar haciendo la base del juego, y despues añadir cosas.
Pues no, se dedican a hacer gilipolleces que no tienen sentido, con tal de seguir pillando incautos, han jugado con ir de perfil entre juego/inversion... ....

Me da, que lo que podria ser un proyecto ambicioso,.complicado eso si, pero genial, por una gestion de mierda se va a quedar en nada.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Sep 2021)

automono dijo:


> si yo quiero el juego!
> pero has de reconocer que la hoja de ruta es caotica.
> ponen gemas, que no puedes usar.
> direcciones "webs" que no valen para nada
> chorradas de "mentar" o lo que sea, tres cuartos de lo mismo



Yo lo veo así:
1. Si no suben nada, os quejáis.
2. Si suben algo, os quejáis.


Y lo veo así de claro:
Están subiendo lo más facilón. Es lógico. Lo difícil (el 3D) eso necesita mucho más desarrollo y tiempo... así que van subiendo la morralla, lo del monopoly, las tonterías. Lo llaman "EcoSym" y la gente se flipa, pero son chorraditas.
Aquí la chicha está en el 3D. Esos son los únicos avances que dan una ideal REAL del nivel de desarrollo del proyecto.

En ese sentido no van mal. Tienen un mapa de alturas (que ahora mismo no funciona, pero funcionó unas semanas), y lo de los holos, que está en bragas pero es un comienzo.
Esos dos avances son representativos, a mi parecer. Todo lo demás: menthars, joyas, EPL... es MIERDA que se programa en un fin de semana.

¿Es malo que suban las chorraditas?
No es ni malo, ni bueno... opino yo. Es necesario hacerlo en algún momento. Personalmente no me interesa en absoluto.
Lo que me interesa es el 3D y, en eso.... la paciencia es la clave.

El Monopoly es para entretener a los milenials.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Sep 2021)

Por cierto que las gemas amarillas por debajo de las negras. Curioso.


----------



## Le Fanu (9 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No conseguiréis vender ni un solo EPL...
> Y los habéis pagado a precio de oro... y tendréis que volver a pagar el día que nos permitan unir/divivir parcelas.
> 
> Alguien tenía que decirlo y se dijo.



Yo desde luego que no. No los he comprado con esa intención. Pero quién sí lo haya hecho (y haya elegido bien), *SÍ *va a sacar dinero.

Ya se han vendido algunos (con la propiedad incluida, ya que el mercado de EPLs no está activo).


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Sep 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo desde luego que no. No los he comprado con esa intención. Pero quién sí lo haya hecho (y haya elegido bien), *SÍ *va a sacar dinero.
> 
> Ya se han vendido algunos (con la propiedad incluida, ya que el mercado de EPLs no está activo).



O sea, que no se ha vendido nada.
Pero no te preocupes... pronto aparecerán pantallazos que demuestran científicamente que hay miles que se han hecho millonarios vendiendo un EPL.


----------



## Le Fanu (9 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> O sea, que no se ha vendido nada.
> Pero no te preocupes... pronto aparecerán pantallazos que demuestran científicamente que hay miles que se han hecho millonarios vendiendo un EPL.



La EPL sixtynine (junto con la propiedad, la cual no tiene apenas valor) se ha vendido por 69,69$.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Sep 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> La EPL sixtynine (junto con la propiedad, la cual no tiene apenas valor) se ha vendido por 69,69$.



Creo que han sido 69 millones. Compruébalo.


----------



## Silverado72 (9 Sep 2021)

Lo que he notado es que hoy han dado muy poca Esencia. Imagino que han empezado a racionarla para inclinar a la gente a la compra de EPLs.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Sep 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Lo que he notado es que hoy han dado muy poca Esencia. Imagino que han empezado a racionarla para inclinar a la gente a la compra de EPLs.



Tú tonto no eres... así que debes saber que no tiene sentido comprar EPLs mientras no se puedan unir/dividir parcelas... e incluso entonces, puede que siga sin resultar buena idea.

De hecho, es que ningún EPL tiene sentido hasta que no funcione el 3D y se puedan meter cosas dentro.

RESUMEN: los EPL empezarán a significar algo en AÑOS.


----------



## automono (9 Sep 2021)

y en el improbable caso que esto sea un exito total, todas las EPL con nombre comercial, no te pagaran por ellas, sino que serán transferidas a su propia marca... ... al igual que los dominios, aunque con estos, al principio, al no haber legislación , si que algunos sacaron bastante dinero, aqui dudo que pase esto, los desarrolladores no estarán por la labor de meterse en juicios contra "cocacola..."

Y los genericos, se pueden hacer tantas combinaciones, que es absurdo especular con ellos.



Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tú tonto no eres... así que debes saber que no tiene sentido comprar EPLs mientras no se puedan unir/dividir parcelas... e incluso entonces, puede que siga sin resultar buena idea.
> 
> De hecho, es que ningún EPL tiene sentido hasta que no funcione el 3D y se puedan meter cosas dentro.
> 
> RESUMEN: los EPL empezarán a significar algo en AÑOS.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Sep 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Lo que he notado es que hoy han dado muy poca Esencia. Imagino que han empezado a racionarla para inclinar a la gente a la compra de EPLs.



A mi me han dado la mitad mas o menos, a saber por qué, mañana lo mismo nos dan el doble. Las joyas también bajaron a la semana más o menos y ahora dan normal cada día.


----------



## Le Fanu (9 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Creo que han sido 69 millones. Compruébalo.



Primero dices que no se conseguirá vender ningún EPL. Se te demuestra que estás equivocado, quedando retratado, y cambias el discurso a que nadie se hará rico (*OBVIO*). Discutes contigo mismo continuamente.

No sé que edad tienes, pero te asoma principio de trastorno neurocognitivo mayor. Visita a tu médico en la mayor brevedad posible.

De nada.


----------



## mulleixion (9 Sep 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Primero dices que no se conseguirá vender ningún EPL. Se te demuestra que estás equivocado, quedando retratado, y cambias el discurso a que nadie se hará rico (*OBVIO*). Discutes contigo mismo continuamente.
> 
> No sé que edad tienes, pero te asoma principio de trastorno neurocognitivo mayor. Visita a tu médico en la mayor brevedad posible.
> 
> De nada.



Los grillos también sonaban con lo de que se podían comprar las megaciudades. Ya lo has visto no? Pues eso.


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Sep 2021)

Pero que son las putas EPL? 

Si fuera por mi las essence ya serian criptos coñooo


----------



## mulleixion (9 Sep 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pero que son las putas EPL?
> 
> Si fuera por mi las essence ya serian criptos coñooo




Portales de conexión entre propiedades. Como ocurre en rust o en otros juegos open world. Una dirección asignada a una propiedad en este caso que en el futuro se podrá otorgar a cualquier otra . 

Si el día de mañana tienes algo interesante en tu propiedad como por ejemplo un museo nft , si tu EPL es e2.me/nftmuseum o e2.me/museumnft será más fácil localizarlo que si es e2.me/museumj283djfn3ej por ejemplo . Al mismo tiempo estos clicks sobre tu propiedad quizá puedan darte una comisión como un ad por click


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Sep 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Primero dices que no se conseguirá vender ningún EPL. Se te demuestra que estás equivocado, quedando retratado, y cambias el discurso a que nadie se hará rico (*OBVIO*). Discutes contigo mismo continuamente.
> 
> No sé que edad tienes, pero te asoma principio de trastorno neurocognitivo mayor. Visita a tu médico en la mayor brevedad posible.
> 
> De nada.








Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pero no te preocupes... pronto aparecerán pantallazos que demuestran científicamente que hay miles que se han hecho millonarios vendiendo un EPL.



A partir de ahora podeis llamarme Nostradamus.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Sep 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pero que son las putas EPL?
> 
> Si fuera por mi las essence ya serian criptos coñooo



Es el nuevo método para hacerse rico. Demostrado científicamente. ¡Corre que se acaban, insensato!

De nada.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (9 Sep 2021)

Sin acritud, pregunto desde el respeto y con sincera curiosidad:



*ANSIDOENGAÑAO* ?


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Sep 2021)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Sin acritud, pregunto desde el respeto y con sincera curiosidad:
> 
> 
> 
> *ANSIDOENGAÑAO* ?




Troll, troll, jijijí. 
Yo guapo listo, tú tonto culo. Garantizado.
De nada.


----------



## Jebediah (10 Sep 2021)

Buenos días, ¿Hoy no Essence ni gemas? ¿Es sólo cosa mía?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Buenos días, ¿Hoy no Essence ni gemas? ¿Es sólo cosa mía?



No, nos ha pasado a todos.
Lo mismo nos lo dan por la tarde como la otra vez

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (10 Sep 2021)

Ready For Metaverse - Virtual Worlds


Multi-portal platform that brings together all the world's metaverse, their relationship with blockchain and parallel universes.




readyformetaverse.com





Buscad Earth 2 y dejar la reseña


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Sep 2021)

Ya he recolectado las joyas, y la esence. 
Se han tirado el rollo hoy


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Sep 2021)

Pues a mí hoy me ha vuelto a dar dos veces.


----------



## Silverado72 (10 Sep 2021)

Una buena cosecha de Esencia. Un par más como esta y tengo otra EPL. De gemas lo normal, 5 o 6.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Sep 2021)

Yo lo veo bien, aunque los modos de hacer las cosas de los desarrolladores no me agrada el proyecto tiene buena pinta y sobre todo ha logrado ya una gran comunidad; no he sacado nada de lo _invertido_ y todo lo generado en el juego lo he _reinvertido_.

Además, estoy a la espera de que me finalice el plazo de una inversión (diciembre) para sacar ganancias y meter más. Me gusta el mundo de los simuladores, realidad virtual y todo lo relacionado por lo que un posible futuro metaverso es un paraíso. Que económicamente salga bien o mal es otra cosa pero quiero estar al tanto del proyecto y para ser sincero, la rutina cada mañana de al entrar al curro encender el PC y recoger gemas y essence pues me hace ilusión.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Sep 2021)

A todo esto, la página está en mantenimiento.


----------



## Silverado72 (11 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo lo veo bien, aunque los modos de hacer las cosas de los desarrolladores no me agrada el proyecto tiene buena pinta y sobre todo ha logrado ya una gran comunidad; no he sacado nada de lo _invertido_ y todo lo generado en el juego lo he _reinvertido_.
> 
> Además, estoy a la espera de que me finalice el plazo de una inversión (diciembre) para sacar ganancias y meter más. Me gusta el mundo de los simuladores, realidad virtual y todo lo relacionado por lo que un posible futuro metaverso es un paraíso. Que económicamente salga bien o mal es otra cosa pero quiero estar al tanto del proyecto y para ser sincero, la rutina cada mañana de al entrar al curro encender el PC y recoger gemas y essence pues me hace ilusión.



100% identificado


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (11 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Troll, troll, jijijí.
> Yo guapo listo, tú tonto culo. Garantizado.
> De nada.




Lo tomo como un sí.

Gracias por su informativa respuesta.


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Sep 2021)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Lo tomo como un sí.
> 
> Gracias por su informativa respuesta.



Jajajajajaja. Tú mismo te retratas. Ninguna mujer te ama. Jijijí, LOL, yo gano. Demostrado científicamente. Tú opiniones yo datos indiscutibles. Yo feliz, tú infeliz. Yo Tarzán, tú Chita, trol, trol. Me sale confianza en mí mismo hasta por el agujero del culo, ¿eh?
Emoticono.


----------



## antoniussss (11 Sep 2021)

yo ya he retirado practicamente mi inversión inicial, por lo que mantengo "ganancias virtuales" y si sale algo guapo bien, y si no, pues tampoco he perdido nada.


----------



## mulleixion (11 Sep 2021)

- Introduced PixelArt Editor -> Metaverse Oriented (Ready For Metaverse - PixelArt)


----------



## mulleixion (12 Sep 2021)

Buenas a todos . Desde Ready For Metaverse queremos hacer un pequeño concurso. 

Vamos a sortear entre los participantes : Earth 2 dizzyFloating Houses STATE 1 HEARTdizzy . Una propiedad en la zona de casas flotantes de lujo en State 1 . 

¿ Como participar ? 

Solo debes dejar una reseña de al menos dos lineas en uno de tus juegos del metaverso favoritos aquí : Ready For Metaverse - Virtual Worlds

Cuando completes la reseña : 

1. Join the Discord Server! Entra al servidor de Ready For Metaverse 
2. Dinos tu nombre de avatar en Ready For Metaverse en el canal de #contest y en que juego dejaste tu reseña

1 participación por user

Suerte a todos!


----------



## Remero (15 Sep 2021)

Alguna novedad? Yo sigo metiéndome a diario para recaudar joyas y esencia... Pero no sé cuánto aguantaré si no hay un panorama claro de que vayan a servir para algo...


----------



## Jebediah (15 Sep 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Alguna novedad? Yo sigo metiéndome a diario para recaudar joyas y esencia... Pero no sé cuánto aguantaré si no hay un panorama claro de que vayan a servir para algo...



Algo de una nueva bandeja de notificaciones o chat entre jugadores o algo así, poco más.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (15 Sep 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Alguna novedad? Yo sigo metiéndome a diario para recaudar joyas y esencia... Pero no sé cuánto aguantaré si no hay un panorama claro de que vayan a servir para algo...



La Esencia la puedes usar para crear EPL, direcciones personalizadas. Si las EPL terminan valiendo ya se verá.


----------



## Remero (15 Sep 2021)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> La Esencia la puedes usar para crear EPL, direcciones personalizadas. Si las EPL terminan valiendo ya se verá.



Ya... No le veo mucho sentido a las EPL por el momento. He preferido seguir acumulando esencia, espero que sirva para algo más más adelante.


----------



## Srlobo23 (16 Sep 2021)

Hola compañeros,

Lanzo un par de preguntas: 

1ª - Qué significa o qué creéis que significa exactamente este párrafo? " Por lo tanto, es importante comprender que debe haber un riesgo calculado como jugador al comprar un EPL para Essence ahora. " Es la última frase del cuadro que se abre cuando vas a comprar un EPL.

2ª - Si puedo pagar con 100 de Essence, porqué no me sale en verde el botón? Tengo más de 100 y es el primer EPL que voy a comprar, sin embargo sólo me sale en verde el botón de 4,95E$. A alguien más le ha pasado??


----------



## Silverado72 (16 Sep 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Hola compañeros,
> 
> Lanzo un par de preguntas:
> 
> ...



A mí me daba las dos opciones. Conseguí dos ELPs gastando 200 Esencia y espero tener pronto los 400 Esencia para una tercera ELP, que es lo que me pide ahora.


----------



## Silverado72 (16 Sep 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Hola compañeros,
> 
> 2ª - Si puedo pagar con 100 de Essence, porqué no me sale en verde el botón? Tengo más de 100 y es el primer EPL que voy a comprar, sin embargo sólo me sale en verde el botón de 4,95E$. A alguien más le ha pasado??



Salen los dos botones. Dale al de pagar con Esencia:



Y tienes la EPL








Earth 2®







e2.me


----------



## automono (16 Sep 2021)

por ahora nada vale nada, ni essence, ni joyas, ni tierras ni na, todo lo que van haciendo no sigue ninguna logica.
Lo normal seria empezar por recursos que dan las tierras, con ellos comprar "construcciones" standards, crear un buen editor 3d, crear un market para que la gente pueda comprar/vender creaciones 3d... 
vamos, lo tipico que lleva un juego 3d de mundo abierto... ...

Lo de poner epl (direcciones), sin que sea posible hacer o ver nada no tiene sentido, poner lo de essence, menos todavia. Y ojo, que por ahi he leido que se contemplan que las epl puedan tener algun pago anual... ... 

Entiendo que sea un proyecto excesivamente ambicioso, pero todo lo que hacen, no muestra ninguna direccion ni a nadie en el timpo, estan dando bandazos


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Sep 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Salen los dos botones. Dale al de pagar con Esencia:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 776639
> 
> ...



Vas a poner el club de luces rojas de villa burbuja?
Jajaja, que bueno

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Sep 2021)

automono dijo:


> por ahora nada vale nada, ni essence, ni joyas, ni tierras ni na, todo lo que van haciendo no sigue ninguna logica.
> Lo normal seria empezar por recursos que dan las tierras, con ellos comprar "construcciones" standards, crear un buen editor 3d, crear un market para que la gente pueda comprar/vender creaciones 3d...
> vamos, lo tipico que lleva un juego 3d de mundo abierto... ...
> 
> ...



Tiene sentido para ellos, ya que no venden tiles nuevas, hay que sacar pasta de donde sea.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (16 Sep 2021)

Srlobo23 dijo:


> Hola compañeros,
> 
> Lanzo un par de preguntas:
> 
> ...



1ª- Como dice que van a poner un marketplace para compra-venta de essence entre usuarios, comenta que su precio variará, por lo que si después su precio sube mucho pues estarás pagando mucha más pasta con los 400 de essence que pagando 4,95$, pero claro si baja te habrá salido más barato. Personalmente he comprado todo con $, menos uno que no me llegaba y por vago no metí 10$.

2ª- El botón de essence es blanco, puedes pagar con ello.


----------



## Silverado72 (16 Sep 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Vas a poner el club de luces rojas de villa burbuja?
> Jajaja, que bueno
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Bueno, creo que fue otro forero el que le puso inicialmente un nombre cachondo a esa zona de Villa Burbuja. Yo lo he estilizado un poco haciendo el juego de palabras.

En una zona playera con vocación de ocio pega bastante.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Sep 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Bueno, creo que fue otro forero el que le puso inicialmente un nombre cachondo a esa zona de Villa Burbuja. Yo lo he estilizado un poco haciendo el juego de palabras.
> 
> En una zona playera con vocación de ocio pega bastante.



Yo me compre una para reirme

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silverado72 (16 Sep 2021)

Sí, fue @Le Fanu / Ferris el que le puso el nombre, aunque luego lo cambio por algo más decente.


----------



## Carlos1 (16 Sep 2021)

En mi caso solo entro al monopoly a darle a recolectar piedruscos a ver si de aquí a 5 años valen algo al igual que las tiles.
Ni siquiera he activado el 2FA


----------



## Jebediah (16 Sep 2021)

Pregunta: ¿Pagaríais hipotéticos 5$ más por una propiedad que ya tenga EPL (que no sea un truño de EPL)? 

Cuanto más tiempo pase menos EPL _buenos _habrá, se tendrá que ir tirando de "aeropuerto 1", "gaming2", "museum3", etc. por lo que los EPL medianamente válidos irían revalorizándose. O es otra paranoia más que tengo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Pagaríais hipotéticos 5$ más por una propiedad que ya tenga EPL (que no sea un truño de EPL)?
> 
> Cuanto más tiempo pase menos EPL _buenos _habrá, se tendrá que ir tirando de "aeropuerto 1", "gaming2", "museum3", etc. por lo que los EPL medianamente válidos irían revalorizándose. O es otra paranoia más que tengo.



Las .com

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (16 Sep 2021)

automono dijo:


> por ahora nada vale nada, ni essence, ni joyas, ni tierras ni na, todo lo que van haciendo no sigue ninguna logica.
> Lo normal seria empezar por recursos que dan las tierras, con ellos comprar "construcciones" standards, crear un buen editor 3d, crear un market para que la gente pueda comprar/vender creaciones 3d...
> vamos, lo tipico que lleva un juego 3d de mundo abierto... ...
> 
> ...



Por lo visto muchos comparten tu punto de vista, por eso escribió Shane este tweet ayer:


----------



## Kartal (16 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Pagaríais hipotéticos 5$ más por una propiedad que ya tenga EPL (que no sea un truño de EPL)?
> 
> Cuanto más tiempo pase menos EPL _buenos _habrá, se tendrá que ir tirando de "aeropuerto 1", "gaming2", "museum3", etc. por lo que los EPL medianamente válidos irían revalorizándose. O es otra paranoia más que tengo.



Yo no soy excesivamente optimista con el tema de los EPL, pero por probar utilicé lo que tenía acumulado gracias al LIT en una propiedad grande de Clase 1.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Sep 2021)

De verdad que se os esta yendo con las epl, que es un puto "myspace" del messenger o hasta en el tinder te puedes hacer una web.

Si vale algo, no sera tener una epl por tener, si no crear una buena tienda online o lo que sea en ese metaverso futuro a años vista de niños ratas recorriendo villaburbuja.


----------



## automono (16 Sep 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> De verdad que se os esta yendo con las epl, que es un puto "myspace" del messenger o hasta en el tinder te puedes hacer una web.
> 
> Si vale algo, no sera tener una epl por tener, si no crear una buena tienda online o lo que sea en ese metaverso futuro a años vista de niños ratas recorriendo villaburbuja.



exacto, la epl es lo de menos.
Mira google, es una Epl cutre, que no tiene relacion con el destino...

Si esto triunfa, la epl sera lo de.menos, lo importante sera montar dentro de esto el proximo "tiktok"....


----------



## Jebediah (16 Sep 2021)

automono dijo:


> exacto, la epl es lo de menos.
> Mira google, es una Epl cutre, que no tiene relacion con el destino...
> 
> Si esto triunfa, la epl sera lo de.menos, lo importante sera montar dentro de esto el proximo "tiktok"....



_Vamo a ve_, dejando de lado el comentario de Google que no hay por donde cogerlo, los EPL son un accesorio más, como gemas, essence y demás, si se puede sacar algo con ello, mejor.

*Si el juego llega algún día*, y cualquier usuario quiere ir a un aeropuerto, buscará usando las palabras "aeropuerto" ¿o es que queriendo un aeropuerto va a buscar "la choza de mi jardín123"?? Los EPL son como las palabras clave de YouTube, que si alguien busca por ello te lleva a tu propiedad, con su consiguiente tráfico, y en el apartado _inversor _de este proyecto lo que cuenta es el tráfico que tengas en las propiedades; el tinglado que tengas montado después en esa propiedad es otro tema.


----------



## automono (16 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> _Vamo a ve_, dejando de lado el comentario de Google que no hay por donde cogerlo, los EPL son un accesorio más, como gemas, essence y demás, si se puede sacar algo con ello, mejor.
> 
> *Si el juego llega algún día*, y cualquier usuario quiere ir a un aeropuerto, buscará usando las palabras "aeropuerto" ¿o es que queriendo un aeropuerto va a buscar "la choza de mi jardín123"?? Los EPL son como las palabras clave de YouTube, que si alguien busca por ello te lleva a tu propiedad, con su consiguiente tráfico, y en el apartado _inversor _de este proyecto lo que cuenta es el tráfico que tengas en las propiedades; el tinglado que tengas montado después en esa propiedad es otro tema.



no, los epl no son como las.gemas, son nombres de dominio vinculados a un sitio.

Lo de google, cuando alguien quiere buscar algo, la palabra google no tiene nada que ver con un buscador, pero como han dado un producto muy bueno, la gente se aprende el nombre.

Y siguiendo tu ejemplo, si tu tienes un aeropuerto qie es la ostia, superbueno, que has montado ahi algo novedoso, da igual que se llame aeropuerto que jj3k, la gente ira igual.
Asi que no, epl no son palabras clave, sino direcciones. Que no te digo que algunas se acaben vendiendo por dinero, pero creo que es algo, que al igual que en la www, tiende a perder valor si no hay un negocio solido detras.


----------



## mulleixion (16 Sep 2021)

automono dijo:


> no, los epl no son como las.gemas, son nombres de dominio vinculados a un sitio.
> 
> Lo de google, cuando alguien quiere buscar algo, la palabra google no tiene nada que ver con un buscador, pero como han dado un producto muy bueno, la gente se aprende el nombre.
> 
> ...





Y es por eso mismo que si tú no tienes ese negocio superbueno pero otro si que lo tiene y está relacionado con criptomonedas por ejemplo , preferirá tener e2.me/cryptoworld que e2.me/jj3k porque si no Amazon no sería Amazon y sería lfufir3md.com . Hay que ser consecuente con el negocio que se tiene o que se puede tener. 

Sinceramente hay muchos EPL que la gente compra que no tienen ningún sentido. Y luego hay otros que si 


Uno que si : e2.me/nftmuseum . Uno que no : e2.me/Mercadona . 

Parece que muchos no atendieron al tema del copyright pero independientemente de que e2.me/xxxx sea un archivo interno en un subdominio , Mercadona es Mercadona y Ferrari es Ferrari . Atendiendo a las leyes de E1 y a lo indicado por E2 , te volarán las EPL de este estilo. Y no son pocos los que han adquirido marcas de prestigio.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Sep 2021)

automono dijo:


> no, los epl no son como las.gemas, son nombres de dominio vinculados a un sitio.
> 
> Lo de google, cuando alguien quiere buscar algo, la palabra google no tiene nada que ver con un buscador, pero como han dado un producto muy bueno, la gente se aprende el nombre.
> 
> ...



Es que Google no es una EPL, Google es Earth 2.

Si tu tienes una tienda de motos en internet, pones en Google que a todo aquel que busque "motos" le aparezca el anuncio de tu web, así entran en tu página.

En un _futuro_ Earth 2, el que busque comprar una moto para su avatar buscará "motos" o algo parecido y si es tuya esa EPL irá directo a tu propiedad, o si alguien vende motos para avatares en Earth2 querrá tener esa EPL.

Es lo que creo yo, pero para gustos y opiniones los colores, esto es una historia con final dentro de años, así que habrá una meta con cientos de caminos diferentes, ni yo estoy en lo cierto ni tu equivocado ni al revés, cada uno va por su camino.


----------



## Srlobo23 (16 Sep 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Salen los dos botones. Dale al de pagar con Esencia:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 776639
> 
> ...



hoy me ha dejado, ayer no pillaría la página en su mejor momento, gracias!


----------



## antoniussss (17 Sep 2021)

Decis unas cosas que como el mejillon que tiene sus tarjetitas de agente inmobiliario, cosas locas fuera de mi comprension, ahora que ojala salga, porque vuestra suerte es mi suerte
.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Sep 2021)

Pues la bandeja de entrada de las notificaciones ya está en marcha. De primeras, le doy a "marcar todo como leído" y no hace nada XD.


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Sep 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Sí, fue @Le Fanu / Ferris el que le puso el nombre, aunque luego lo cambio por algo más decente.



La mítica Putiplaya. Habrá que retomar el proyecto. Será el barrio rojo de Villa Burbuja.


----------



## Margaret Facher (17 Sep 2021)

De mientras en Earthium....









Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## mulleixion (17 Sep 2021)

Margaret Facher dijo:


> De mientras en Earthium....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 778087
> 
> ...




Pero aún no os habéis dado cuenta de que Earthium es un scam verdad ? 

Ves normal hacerse con 1600 tiles y más de 1500 dólares de "valor" en menos de una semana sin meter ni $1 ? Lo ves sostenible ? XD


----------



## Jebediah (17 Sep 2021)

Margaret Facher dijo:


> De mientras en Earthium....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 778087
> 
> ...



No sé qué es lo que quieres transmitir pero viendo los números que publican en ese mensaje, comparar Earthium con Earth 2 es como comparar Apple con la tienda móvil _reparapantallas _de mi tío jubilado.


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No sé qué es lo que quieres transmitir pero viendo los números que publican en ese mensaje, comparar Earthium con Earth 2 es como comparar Apple con la tienda móvil _reparapantallas _de mi tío jubilado.



Y sin embargo, tiene cripto, REKK, desde el principio...y en E2 se la espera para las calendas grecas.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Sep 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Y sin embargo, tiene cripto, REKK, desde el principio...y en E2 se la espera para las calendas grecas.



Lo bueno se hace esperar 

Earthium tiene todas las cartas sobre la mesa y aún así reúne 2.500 usuarios, lo mismo que una _shitcoin _que llevo que tiene un _desarrollador._

Earth2 todo lo que ha generado hasta ahora lo ha hecho con simples promesas, no tiene prácticamente nada sobre la mesa y fíjate los usuarios y la pasta que han generado ya.

El día que salga la cripto...
El día que llegue el juego...
El día que podamos darle uso a gemas, essence, recursos, _holos_, etc...

Si sale y si llega, si no 0 patatero.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Sep 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Y sin embargo, tiene cripto, REKK, desde el principio...y en E2 se la espera para las calendas grecas.




Hacer una cripto literalmente te lleva un día. O menos. Menudo hito. Si no lo han sacado es porque no han querido. Fin


----------



## Kartal (17 Sep 2021)

Al menos tienen buen gusto futbolístico...


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Sep 2021)

Nada importan todas esas chorradas.
Lo que importa es el 3D. Lo demás es llegar tarde.

En 3D, aunque E2 va muy retrasada, es la que más adelantada va. Tienen un mapa de alturas.

Vuestras ansias de especulación enturbian vuestra visión.


----------



## automono (18 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Nada importan todas esas chorradas.
> Lo que importa es el 3D. Lo demás es llegar tarde.
> 
> En 3D, aunque E2 va muy retrasada, es la que más adelantada va. Tienen un mapa de alturas.
> ...



que mania con el 3d... si es de comprar territorios, la parte de gestion de recursos es igual de importante, y eso algo que ni esta ni lo que van haciendo tiene coherencia.
Coincido contigo, que esto no es una criptomon3da para pegar el pelotazo, es un juego en fase inicial, no llega ni a demo de beta...


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Sep 2021)

automono dijo:


> que mania con el 3d... si es de comprar territorios, la parte de gestion de recursos es igual de importante, y eso algo que ni esta ni lo que van haciendo tiene coherencia.
> Coincido contigo, que esto no es una criptomon3da para pegar el pelotazo, es un juego en fase inicial, no llega ni a demo de beta...




Las explicaciones a eso las he escrito mil veces y ninguna de ellas parece que las hayas entendido.
No tengo motivos para creer que explicártelo otra vez sirviera para algo.

Simplemente estás equivocado. No pasa nada. Equivócate.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Sep 2021)

automono dijo:


> que mania con el 3d... si es de comprar territorios, la parte de gestion de recursos es igual de importante, y eso algo que ni esta ni lo que van haciendo tiene coherencia.
> *Coincido contigo, que esto no es una criptomon3da para pegar el pelotazo*, es un juego en fase inicial, no llega ni a demo de beta...



Pero si sacan la cripto pegaremos el pelotazo, ¿eso lo convertiría en un _chicharro_? Y si es un pelotazo, ¿automáticamente deja de ser un proyecto serio de 3D y todo lo demás?

En este proyecto hay muchos aspectos y cada uno busca y espera por lo que le interesa, nadie está equivocado hasta que el tiempo le quite la razón.


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Sep 2021)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> La Esencia la puedes usar para crear EPL, direcciones personalizadas. Si las EPL terminan valiendo ya se verá.



Yo ya tengo mas de 100 essence como se hace eso de la epl y para que sirve?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (18 Sep 2021)

Es una dirección personalizada y facil de recordar o de usar en una búsqueda. Ahora mismo solo sirve para reforzar el ego, si E2 despega como espacio digital puede facilitar las visitas.

Entras en la propiedad y ya te sálen los botones donde poner el nombre y el pago en Esencia o por 4,95 dólares.


----------



## pepita (18 Sep 2021)

Nos desglosan en transactions la esencia, as´podemos ver lo que vamos recibiendo cada día y el gasto . Yo hoy he recogido 7 veces, a poquitos




¿No creeis que haya bots para EPLs ¿verdad? Me parece rocambolesco, pero como hay de todo en la viña del señor
Quiero cambiar una EPL y he pensado cambiarla por otra por 1 dolar y corriendo renombrarla en otra propiedad ( para los espías no es en mi perfil)
Nadie me la va a quitar en ese periquete y menos que es de 7 dígitos ¿verdad?


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Sep 2021)

Ya tengo mi primera EPL. Se la he puesto a mi propiedad mas grande de guinea ecuatorial le he puesto ""elbrujo"" puedo repetir en nombre en VB. Teneis forma de buscar mi propiedad por mi epl?
Por cierto me situo sobre mi propiedad y nada no pone mi nombre 

Alguna novedad?


----------



## pepita (18 Sep 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ya tengo mi primera EPL. Se la he puesto a mi propiedad mas grande de guinea ecuatorial le he puesto ""elbrujo"" puedo repetir en nombre en VB. Teneis forma de buscar mi propiedad por mi epl?
> Por cierto me situo sobre mi propiedad y nada no pone mi nombre



Sí








Earth 2®







e2.me


----------



## Jebediah (18 Sep 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ya tengo mi primera EPL. Se la he puesto a mi propiedad mas grande de guinea ecuatorial le he puesto ""elbrujo"" puedo repetir en nombre en VB. Teneis forma de buscar mi propiedad por mi epl?
> Por cierto me situo sobre mi propiedad y nada no pone mi nombre
> 
> Alguna novedad?



Por si a alguien le sirve y quiere buscar una propiedad con un nombre específico o mirar si un nombre está ocupado se puede hacer en el url *


https://e2.me/


*(y aquí poner el nombre que se quiera buscar) como "elbrujo" por ejemplo. Earth 2


----------



## Le Fanu (18 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Nos desglosan en transactions la esencia, as´podemos ver lo que vamos recibiendo cada día y el gasto . Yo hoy he recogido 7 veces, a poquitos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 778915



A mi no me viene desglosada. ¿Cómo haces para obtener ese desglose? ¿Es por cada propiedad?


----------



## Silverado72 (18 Sep 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> A mi no me viene desglosada. ¿Cómo haces para obtener ese desglose? ¿Es por cada propiedad?


----------



## pepita (18 Sep 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> A mi no me viene desglosada. ¿Cómo haces para obtener ese desglose? ¿Es por cada propiedad?



No lo sé, creo que cuando la dan, la van dando así a poquitos, porque una vez estaba despierta a las 5 de la mañana la recogí y a los minutos volvía a haber más, así varias veces. Como nos levantamos y está toda dada vermos la suma, es lo que me imagino, que vayan dando por propiedades y zonas horarias.

Esta mañana me ha pasado eso pero a las 9 o las 10 de la mañana, la recogía y volvía a haber más.
Algún otro día me ha aparecido a las 5 de la tarde un poco.
Ayer también tengo varias veces, no me acuerdo a qué hora


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Sep 2021)

Yo me he hecho un excel de essence, joyas y demás para poder hacer un cómodo seguimiento temporal y tener así un histórico y saber bien cuándo cambian algo, cuando suben o bajan las cosas...


----------



## pepita (18 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo me he hecho un excel de essence, joyas y demás para poder hacer un cómodo seguimiento temporal y tener así un histórico y saber bien cuándo cambian algo, cuando suben o bajan las cosas...



Que bien, además compartirás las conclusiones con tus queridos vecinos burbujos, espero!


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Que bien, además compartirás las conclusiones con tus queridos vecinos burbujos, espero!



¿Qué ganaría yo haciendo eso?


----------



## pepita (18 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Qué ganaría yo haciendo eso?



Solidaridad, reconocimiento, son sentimientos que revierten en uno mismo


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Solidaridad, reconocimiento, son sentimientos que revierten en uno mismo



Pero vosotros no sois solidarios ni reconoceríais una pared aunque la tuviérais delante, ¿no?
Para ser solidario conmigo mismo y reconocerme, no necesito a nadie. Puedo hacerlo yo mismo de siete requetesobras.


----------



## pepita (19 Sep 2021)

No se es solidario consigo mismo, se es con un grupo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No se es solidario consigo mismo, se es con un grupo.



¿Qué grupo?


----------



## pepita (19 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Qué grupo?



No me lies. Nuestro grupo.
No me digas que sólo venías a vanagloriarte de tus proyectos y logros sin aportar nada, como un vulgar molusco



Hoy sólo me han dado essence una vez


----------



## Kartal (19 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No me digas que sólo venías a vanagloriarte de tus proyectos y logros sin aportar nada, como un vulgar molusco



En el fondo Molinillos y Mejillón son dos caras de la misma moneda. Dos caras muy feas, por cierto.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No me lies. Nuestro grupo.
> No me digas que sólo venías a vanagloriarte de tus proyectos y logros sin aportar nada, como un vulgar molusco
> 
> 
> ...



Vosotros no sóis un grupo. Ni siquiera sabéis cuántos sóis o cómo os llamáis.


----------



## Blackest (19 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues la bandeja de entrada de las notificaciones ya está en marcha. De primeras, le doy a "marcar todo como leído" y no hace nada XD.



Pues yo veo que tengo 2 notificaciones en important information y 2 en system, pero solo puedo acceder a las de important information. No se si es que esas dos que señala como "system" indican el numero de notificaciones totales.

Vale acabo de ver que sí



pepita dijo:


> Nos desglosan en transactions la esencia, as´podemos ver lo que vamos recibiendo cada día y el gasto . Yo hoy he recogido 7 veces, a poquitos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 778915
> 
> ...



No creo que te den mas. A mi me suelen dar una vez por día, quizá ese tenga muchas tiles (?)



Elbrujo dijo:


> Ya tengo mi primera EPL. Se la he puesto a mi propiedad mas grande de guinea ecuatorial le he puesto ""elbrujo"" puedo repetir en nombre en VB. Teneis forma de buscar mi propiedad por mi epl?
> Por cierto me situo sobre mi propiedad y nada no pone mi nombre
> 
> Alguna novedad?



¿Cuanto te costó en essence?



Le Fanu dijo:


> A mi no me viene desglosada. ¿Cómo haces para obtener ese desglose? ¿Es por cada propiedad?



Ve a transaction y en "currency" despliega y selecciona essence.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Sep 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Pues yo veo que tengo 2 notificaciones en important information y 2 en system, pero solo puedo acceder a las de important information. No se si es que esas dos que señala como "system" indican el numero de notificaciones totales.
> 
> Vale acabo de ver que sí
> 
> ...



100


----------



## Jebediah (21 Sep 2021)

Para seguir matando el tiempo:

Trailer avance del aterrizaje en Earth 2 en mi aeropuerto de las Seychelles.

Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020 *MAXIMUM GRAPHICS* A320N Beautiful Landing In Seychelles | 4K - YouTube


----------



## Blackest (21 Sep 2021)

Ayer recibí una notificación de que debo verificar mi cuenta. ¿Vosotros la habéis recibido?


----------



## Jebediah (21 Sep 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Ayer recibí una notificación de que debo verificar mi cuenta. ¿Vosotros la habéis recibido?



Nop, pero ya la tenía verificada.


----------



## Kartal (22 Sep 2021)

El molusco parlanchín sigue despotricando de Earth2. ¿Le contará lo mismo a los "grandes inversores" con los que se reúne para venderles la burra?


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Sep 2021)

Alguien tiene terrenos en la palma. 

De quien seran los terrenos ganados al mar?


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Sep 2021)

*Atención a los arquitectos: *parece que han arreglado el bug ese de los dos metros de altura en el Holoeditor.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Sep 2021)

Han puesto algunas opciones nuevas en el mapa, aún no dicen mucho, pero es otro avance.

Se pueden ver "EcoSimsBuildings", HoloBuildings, Parcelas, Quitar poner la rejilla... Y los Menthars se mueven un poquito.


También noto un cambio importante en el mapa 3D. Es algo sutil. Si os fijáis con atención, veréis que ahora proyecta la rejilla, en lugar de interseccionarla, como hacía antes.
El mapa de alturas sigue sin funcionar debidamente, pero este detalle de la rejilla es, geométricamente hablando, un paso en la buena dirección.

En el holoeditor han dividido en rejillas de 16x16 metros.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Han puesto algunas opciones nuevas en el mapa, aún no dicen mucho, pero es otro avance.
> 
> Se pueden ver "EcoSimsBuildings", HoloBuildings, Parcelas, Quitar poner la rejilla... Y los Menthars se mueven un poquito.
> 
> ...



Ostras, el 3D va de PM.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ostras, el 3D va de PM.



Va de puto culo todavía, pero es positivo que vayan avanzando y, poquito a poquito, afianzando los cimientos.
El hecho de que la rejille proyecte es técnicamente un avance importante, a nivel geométrico. Requiere muchos cálculos eso.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Va de puto culo todavía, pero es positivo que vayan avanzando y, poquito a poquito, afianzando los cimientos.
> El hecho de que la rejille proyecte es técnicamente un avance importante, a nivel geométrico. Requiere muchos cálculos eso.



En VillaBubble no va bien no... lo de rejillas y eso lo dejo para ti que yo ni papa. Las opciones nuevas que han puesto no pillo de qué van.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En VillaBubble no va bien no... lo de rejillas y eso lo dejo para ti que yo ni papa. Las opciones nuevas que han puesto no pillo de qué van.



Pues nada, si no lo pillas... no lo pillas.

*Más novedades del Holoeditor:* han corregido algunos bugs, pero han aparecido algunos nuevos.
Los polígonos se descentran tras grabar y volver a cargar, ojo pues.


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

Yo no puedo hacer nada, lo primero que si no se pueden juntar tiles a mí no me sirve, y no me puedo llevar los holobuildings a ningún sitio.
Sin embargo me deja hacer nuevos y ponerlos cobrándome, cosa que no voy a intentar ver si funciona, porque no les voy a dar un céntimo por esto. ¿Para qué he hecho los anteriores aunque fueran porqueriosos? ¿No habíamos quedado que 100 eran gratis?
A mí me va mas lento que el caballo del malo.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo no puedo hacer nada, lo primero que si no se pueden juntar tiles a mí no me sirve, y no me puedo llevar los holobuildings a ningún sitio.
> Sin embargo me deja hacer nuevos y ponerlos cobrándome, cosa que no voy a intentar ver si funciona, porque no les voy a dar un céntimo por esto. ¿Para qué he hecho los anteriores aunque fueran porqueriosos? ¿No habíamos quedado que 100 eran gratis?
> A mí me va mas lento que el caballo del malo.



En la sección de holobuildins le das a crear nuevo, después vas a una de tus propiedades (buscar por nombre del lugar) y ya en tu propiedad le das al icono arriba a la derecha y buscar tu holo por el nombre que le has puesto, así te lo pone en el sitio que quieras.


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En la sección de holobuildins le das a crear nuevo, después vas a una de tus propiedades (buscar por nombre del lugar) y ya en tu propiedad le das al icono arriba a la derecha y buscar tu holo por el nombre que le has puesto, así te lo pone en el sitio que quieras.



GRACIAS; pero debo ser una inutil porque no lo consigo, se queda pensando o no me ofrece blueprints
No me deja elegir el que quiero que es Fujairah, que tiene muchas tiles, y me ofrece los de una tile.




A la tarde con mas tiempo probaré, ya sabemos todos que tengo pocas luces y me estoy poniendo negra


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

Ya empiezan a verse algunos Holobuildings en el mapa, pero de momento se ven como cuadrados, y no en la vista 3D.

Me preocupan dos cosas:

1. El número de vértices máximo es pasmosamente reducido. A esa resolución, todos los edificios serán una puta mierda sí o sí. Parecerán edificios del Minecraft, o de navegador del coche barato. Cuadrados sin gracia.

2. El precio de construirlos es pasmosamente alto. Un puto cubo ya cuesta 0,33 $. A ese precio, cualquier cosa así un poco ingeniosa costará un Potosí.


Esto cada día tiene más y más pinta de ser un pay to play.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

Si os fjáis veréis que hay un perímetro alrededor de la parcela marcado.

IMAGINO que en ese perímetro no se podrá edificar. Si esto es así eso quiere decir lo siguiente:

- Jamás se podrá encerrar a alguien del todo, al menos no con muros. No se le podrá enjaular del todo, siempre habrá una rendija por la que, en teoria, a pie, podría pasar. Se le puede poner muy difícil, hacer un muro muy largo para que tenga que dar un superrodeo, pero, en teoría, siempre habrá una rendija para cruzar al final. Se le puede ARRUINAR LAS VISTAS desde su parcela, quizá impedirle el paso mediante fosos o laberintos o algo así, pero no se puede hacer un muro perfecto.

Es decir: NUNCA SE PODRÁN CERRAR DEL TODO LAS FRONTERAS, salvo en parcelas cerradas con forma de "O". Ahí sí.

Los que están en el centro de la O, están jodidos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

Ya se ven bien en el mapa, he puesto un pequeño edificio con forma de trapecio en el extremo de Cerro Calópez, por probar.
Sólo tiene 30 cm de altura porque no quería gastarme la pasta a lo tonto.










Earth 2®







app.earth2.io





Si en el mapa ponéis el modo "Holo", lo veréis.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si os fjáis veréis que hay un perímetro alrededor de la parcela marcado.
> 
> IMAGINO que en ese perímetro no se podrá edificar. Si esto es así eso quiere decir lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



A mí me indica que esto lo puedo poner gratis, o por lo menos no aparece el coste. ¿Otro bug?


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> A mí me indica que esto lo puedo poner gratis, o por lo menos no aparece el coste. ¿Otro bug?



Prueba a ver....


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

Acaban de activar el giro horizontal de nuevo en el mapa de alturas. Va como el culo, pero va.
Llevan todo el día haciendo cambios....


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En la sección de holobuildins le das a crear nuevo, después vas a una de tus propiedades (buscar por nombre del lugar) y ya en tu propiedad le das al icono arriba a la derecha y buscar tu holo por el nombre que le has puesto, así te lo pone en el sitio que quieras.



No me salía porque o eran demasiado grandes o tenían algún "issue" y cuando consigo llevar algo muy simple, no me sale por ningún lado lo de modificar las alturas! grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No me salía porque o eran demasiado grandes o tenían algún "issue" y cuando consigo llevar algo muy simple, no me sale por ningún lado lo de modificar las alturas! grrrrrrrrr



Ahí, ahí....
_¡¡¡Ejjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj que soy de letras, eh!!!!!_


El mapa de alturas se queda colgado en cuanto lo giras y le obligas a cargar el horizonte...
Imagino que en poco rato lo volverán a desactivar de nuevo.


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

yo no soy de letras, lo que tengo es pocas luces


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> yo no soy de letras, lo que tengo es pocas luces



Bueno, el jefe te lo explicará todo, que es él muy bueno y solidario.


No me puedo creer que el mío siga siendo el único edificio de Villa Jefes.
Mío fue el primer Menthar y mío el primer edificio.
Os noto muy vaguetes.

Chicas, animaos, quiero ver esos edificios tan molones poblando toda la bahía.


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

Hay mas buenos y solidarios que el jefe, está jebediah al que tú has dado varias veces las gracias, está Le_Fanu que me ayuda siempre que puede, y los demás excepto el molusco cuando pueden también, no problem.


Un saludito


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Hay mas buenos y solidarios que el jefe, está jebediah al que tú has dado varias veces las gracias, está Le_Fanu que me ayuda siempre que puede, y los demás excepto el molusco cuando pueden también, no problem.
> 
> 
> Un saludito
> ...



Pues mira, a mi Jebediah me llama troltrogñé cada vez que no se le ocurre qué decir.
Le Fanu no me ayudó cuando quise redondear una propiedad y tú boicoteaste todos mis intentos de crear un proyecto común.

No cuela.


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pues mira, a mi Jebediah me llama troltrogñe cada vez que no se le ocurre que decir.
> Le Fanu no me ayudó cuando quise redondear una propiedad y tú boicoteaste todos mis intentos de crear un proyecto común.
> 
> No cuela.



¿que yo boicoteé qué????????
Que me hizo gracia una bromita de tu jefe, punto y pelota, no hubo más


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿que yo boicoteé qué????????
> Que me hizo gracia una bromita de tu jefe, punto y pelota, no hubo más



No cuela. Haces la gansa y te pones de rodillas cada vez que algún hombre te paga una Fanta.


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

A mí me pagan tantas fantas que no daría a basto


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> A mí me pagan tantas fantas que no daría a basto



Sí. Los hombres hacemos pesca de arrastre. Es algo que muchas mujeres no entienden.

Tiramos caña a muchos sitios, hasta que alguna pica.


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

En cambio vosotros picais todos


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> En cambio vosotros picais todos



Pican todos.... todos los pagafantas.
Ya ves que yo no.
Un hombre que que sabe decir no, es invulnerable a todas las mierdas femeninas.


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

Lo mismo para las mujeres, no te quito una coma


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Lo mismo para las mujeres, no te quito una coma



No... Las mujeres no pagan fantas. Se las TRAGAN.


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

Y tú cómo lo sabes si no pescas ni pagas fantas ¿te lo han contado?
Ah, claro lo habrás leído en este foro


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Y tú cómo lo sabes si no pescas ni pagas fantas ¿te lo han contado?



Porque soy un hombre y llevo toda mi vida enfrentándome a la adversidad.
¿Qué te crees que me hace tan guapo? ¿Mi cara bonita como en las mujeres?

La belleza femenina es un regalo gratis.
La belleza masculina se consigue luchando.


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

Espero que no te duela la cara de ser tan guapo
Yo lo llevo bien, gracias


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Espero que no te duela la cara de ser tan guapo
> Yo lo llevo bien, gracias



Lo que me duelen son los huevos de tenerlos tan gordos.


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo que me duelen son los huevos de tenerlos tan gordos.



Creo que hay cosas raras para eso. No puedo ayudarte , lo siento, suspensorios o algo así


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

Y por cierto todo este recochineo porque no he sabido insertar los blueprints no es culpa mía. Porque en ellos no ponía que tenían "issues". Sólo editándolos aparte, para ver qué pasaba, saltaba el rótulo rojo de issue. Pero estaban guardados de antes sin ningún aviso visible


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Y por cierto todo este recochineo porque no he sabido insertar los blueprints no es culpa mía. Porque en ellos no ponían que tenían issues, sólo editandolos aparte para ver qué pasaba saltaba el rótulo rojo de issue, pero estaban guardados de antes sin ningún aviso visible



No hay ningún recochineo. Debe ser que tienes complejo.
Simplemente he dicho que te ayuden tus fantaboys....

Cuando yo explico algo, se me llama troltrolgñé.


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No hay ningún recochineo. Debe ser que tienes complejo.
> Simplemente he dicho que te ayuden tus fantaboys....
> 
> Cuando yo explico algo, se me llama troltrolgñé.



Has dicho mucho mas que eso, has hablado de fantas, tragar, huevos gordos, etc, etc


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Has dicho mucho mas que eso, has hablado de fantas, tragar, huevos gordos, etc, etc



Es correcto. Ya tienes toneladas de fanta.... ¿y quieres la mía?

Lo siento, yo mi fanta la cobro. No la regalo.



Sigo sin ver cubiletes en la Bahía. Salvo mi edifico, no hay ninguno más visible. ¿A qué esperáis para empezar a edificar?


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

Yo a que dejen unir las tiles


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

Yo creo que la gente no se ha enterado de que ya se pueden poner edificios.
Acabo de mirar en Nueva York y no veo ni un puto cubilete...


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

Porque a los que tenemos pocas luces no nos sale la opción de variar las medidas de altura, ya lo he dicho antes, y hay muy pocos tan guapos y tan listos como tú, todo a la vez


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Porque a los que tenemos pocas luces no nos sale la opción de variar las medidas de altura, ya lo he dicho antes, y hay muy pocos tan guapos y tan listos como tú, todo a la vez




Qué altura ni qué altura. No tiene nada que ver.
Tú a lo tuyo, a hacerte millonaria....


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

Gracias, si lo consigo te invitaré a una fanta


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Gracias, si lo consigo te invitaré a una fanta



Lo dudo.

Lo conseguirás... pronto vendrán los chicos, de ellos alguno edificará algo, aunque sólo sea por probar, y después vendrá a cogerte de la manita y que puedas cruzar la calle.

De todos modos, va de culo todo.
El mapa de alturas se bloquea, y en el editor de holos/buildings, no se carga bien.
El editor en sí, aunque han arreglado lo de los dos metros, va de culo... el match borders va de culo en cuanto se complica un poco la geometría.


Pero para mí, es un avance todo esto. Lo veo algo positivo. Pasaremos por miles de bug en los próximos meses/años, eso está claro. Es normal y pertenece al proceso normal de programar algo.

Yo no voy edificar nada porque sé que sea lo que sea, tendré que volver a reedificarlo más adelante, conforme mejoren las herramientas de edición.
Aún hay demasiadas cosas que no se pueden hacer o que se hacen mal...


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo no voy edificar nada porque sé que sea lo que sea, tendré que volver a reedificarlo más adelante, conforme mejoren las herramientas de edición.
> Aún hay demasiadas cosas que no se pueden hacer o que se hacen mal...



Pues eso, mientras no lo mejoren muchísimo ahí se queda. Que yo lo que tenía ya hecho, ahora me aparece con bugs, issues y/o no me deja modificar las alturas de los bloques


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues eso, mientras no lo mejoren muchísimo ahí se queda. Que yo lo que tenía ya hecho, ahora me aparece con bugs, issues y/o no me deja modificar las alturas de los bloques




Lo he explicado antes.
Los bloques se descentran ligeramente al guardar. Tú lo pones justo en la intersección de la rejilla, pero al cargarlo de nuevo, se ha movido un poco a un lado. Si los tienes escalados, la divergencia parece ser mayor aún.

Parcialmente se pueden corregir esos errores con MatchBorder, pero tiene limitaciones. Es posible que algunos bloques toque editarlos y añadirle/quitarle vértices.

Presumo que esa pequeña desviación proviene de una mala proyección en el cálculo de la Z, es decir de la altura, y que mucho de eso se corregirá cuando funcione el mapa de alturas correctamente... Algo que aún no hace. No carga bien en modo mapa y ni siquiera carga en el editor.

Repasa el teorema de Pitágoras y lo entenderás.


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo he explicado antes.
> Los bloques se descentran ligeramente al guardar. Tú lo pones justo en la intersección de la rejilla, pero al cargarlo de nuevo, se ha movido un poco a un lado. Si los tienes escalados, la divergencia parece ser mayor aún.
> 
> Parcialmente se pueden corregir esos errores con MatchBorder, pero tiene limitaciones. Es posible que algunos bloques toque editarlos y añadirle/quitarle vértices.
> ...



Pues sí, los encuentros ya pone que los he solucionado con el matchborder, y entonces me desaparece el aviso de "issues" Pero, aun así, no me deja modificar la altura de nada, ni de los que he unido, ni de otros bloques que están sueltos aparte


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues sí, los encuentros ya pone que los he solucionado con el matchborder, y entonces me desaparece el aviso de "issues" Pero, aún así, no me deja modificar la altura de nada, ni de los que he unido, ni de otros bloques que están sueltos aparte




La unión de bloques no es recomendable salvo casos muy específicos.
No funciona bien.

Si unes un bloque a una altura de 0 con un bloque a una altura de 2... lo convierte en un único bloque de altura 0.

Con que los bloques no colisionen, vale. Puedes hacer las cuatro paredes y el suelo por separado. Es el mismo volumen, unos pocos vértices más, pero igual de válido y más fácil de manejar.

Una vez creado tu edificio, te vas al editor de edificios, cargas el BP y lo mandas edificar (pagando).... Y entonces se verá en el mapa.

El único que se ve en Villa Listos, de momento, es el mío, que es un simple trapecio de pruebas. Cerro Calopez, en el extremo. Allí lo veréis.

Quiero pensar que hoy mismo Silverado o algún otro edificará algo, aunque sea por probar.


----------



## BigJoe (24 Sep 2021)

Nadie ha comentado que Nameless, uno de los miemberos más fieles y activos de la comunidad, ha puesto en venta sus propiedades al 75% de rebaja y se va de Earth2?


----------



## pepita (24 Sep 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Nadie ha comentado que Nameless, uno de los miemberos más fieles y activos de la comunidad, ha puesto en venta sus propiedades al 75% de rebaja y se va de Earth2?



pues en su perfil no veo ventas,


----------



## mulleixion (25 Sep 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Nadie ha comentado que Nameless, uno de los miemberos más fieles y activos de la comunidad, ha puesto en venta sus propiedades al 75% de rebaja y se va de Earth2?




XD... Ni se va de Earth 2 ni ha puesto sus propiedades al 75% . Puso unas pocas. Fin


----------



## BigJoe (25 Sep 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> XD... Ni se va de Earth 2 ni ha puesto sus propiedades al 75% . Puso unas pocas. Fin



Puso todas las que tuvo la paciencia de poner a la venta, ya que hablamos de un número inmenso, y si, al 75%, y si no me queréis creer, revisa sus logs en el chat general de discord.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Sep 2021)

El mapa de alturas sigue sin funcionar bien. En cuanto cargas la línea de horizonte, se cuelga.

El algorito para calcular la importancia de mostrar la altura de cada tile de manera inversamente proporcional a la distancia no funciona aún bien.

Lo que está muy lejos, o está tapado debería no mostrarse, o debería difuminarse, o simplificarse para no cargar tantos datos y que no se cuelgue. Así es como funciona siempre. En todos los GTA es así. Sólo ves según qué cosas si estás lo suficientemente cerca.

Supongo que encontrar el punto exacto que permita ver mucho, pero no demasiado, es difícil de calcular.

Antes de que lo quitaran, esa función iba bien. A saber qué han tocado para que ahora no lo haga.


----------



## pepita (25 Sep 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Puso todas las que tuvo la paciencia de poner a la venta, ya que hablamos de un número inmenso, y si, al 75%, y si no me queréis creer, revisa sus logs en el chat general de discord.



Me he comprado una propiedad de él baratísima, aun pasando por reventa. Asi que le debió entrar un buen cabreo.
Lástima no haberlo sabido


----------



## Kartal (26 Sep 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Nadie ha comentado que Nameless, uno de los miemberos más fieles y activos de la comunidad, ha puesto en venta sus propiedades al 75% de rebaja y se va de Earth2?



Gracias por informar, llevo muchas semanas sin entrar en Discord. ¿Ha dado algún motivo?


----------



## Silverado72 (26 Sep 2021)

Sigue teniendo muchas propiedades, que no están a la venta.


----------



## mulleixion (26 Sep 2021)

Thomas le prometió 2 EPL : Alphakingdom y Central. 

Después de la promesa le obligaron a elegir solo una. Se cabreó . Lo reclamó en el chat general. Le querían desmentir los admins como Liz. El sacó las pruebas , un email de Thomas. Le obligaron a elegir. Él tomó como represalia poner propiedades en venta al 75% , unas pocas en realidad. Y no fue tonto , porque le venía genial como publicidad para vender y sacar profit de todo lo que tenía , sabiendo que las holoconstrucciones le iban a costar dinero. 

Un día después anunció que iba a seguir en Earth 2 pese a sus promesas incumplidas con todo lo que tenía. 

Básicamente es una estrategia muy bien pensada. 

Fuente : No hay que ser muy listo para saber qué estamos juntos en el desarrollo de nuestras megaciudades . 

Fin


----------



## Le Fanu (26 Sep 2021)

¿Qué significan los colores que aparecen en las propiedades cuando se selecciona la "Toggle EcoSim Buildings"? Por lo que veo, cada propiedad tiene un color pero no sé a qué responde. Parecen asignados al tuntún.


----------



## mulleixion (26 Sep 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Qué significan los colores que aparecen en las propiedades cuando se selecciona la "Toggle EcoSim Buildings"? Por lo que veo, cada propiedad tiene un color pero no sé a qué responde. Parecen asignados al tuntún.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 787899



Eres un chico listo. Son al tuntún. Para diferenciar una propiedad de la de al lado si no es del mismo poseedor. Si no , coincidirían varios colores y una verde sería de A y la verde de al lado sería de B . Así sabes o te haces a la idea de cuántas propiedades distintas de distinto poseedor hay en el mapa.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Sep 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Qué significan los colores que aparecen en las propiedades cuando se selecciona la "Toggle EcoSim Buildings"? Por lo que veo, cada propiedad tiene un color pero no sé a qué responde. Parecen asignados al tuntún.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 787899



¿Qué pasaría si todas tuvieran el mismo color?
¿Para qué tenemos la imaginación?

De verdad... y luego queréis haceros ricos sin trabajar... De verdad que me sorprendéis.


----------



## Jebediah (26 Sep 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Qué significan los colores que aparecen en las propiedades cuando se selecciona la "Toggle EcoSim Buildings"? Por lo que veo, cada propiedad tiene un color pero no sé a qué responde. Parecen asignados al tuntún.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 787899



Joder, aquí uno hace una pregunta de lo más lógica y se le toma por tonto; las propiedades en blanco están todas juntas y se distinguen fácilmente, tampoco había una necesidad imperativa para distinguirlos por colores, tranquilamente podría haber sido por cualquier cosa, por tamaño de propiedad, diferencia de clase... lo que sea.
Algunos parece que se creen nobles aguantando a la plebe, el _Mejillón_ y el _Molinillos,_ los _M&M_ oiga, la nobleza de Earth 2, la raza superior, adorémoslos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Joder, aquí uno hace una pregunta de lo más lógica y se le toma por tonto; las propiedades en blanco están todas juntas y se distinguen fácilmente, tampoco había una necesidad imperativa para distinguirlos por colores, tranquilamente podría haber sido por cualquier cosa, por tamaño de propiedad, diferencia de clase... lo que sea.
> Algunos parece que se creen nobles aguantando a la plebe, el _Mejillón_ y el _Molinillos,_ los _M&M_ oiga, la nobleza de Earth 2, la raza superior, adorémoslos.



Sí. Es lo primero que hay que hacer en los hilos milenials.
Tratar con el máximo desprecio a todo el mundo, sobre todo a los trolltrollgñé. Es lo que más personalidad aporta y lo que más gustirrinín da (además de que es lo más original, por eso lo hace todo el mundo).

Además, el listo ese nunca se ha cortado la lengua a la hora de largar basura sobre mí... así que aguantará.

¿O de verdad pensábais que con el troltrolgñé sóis los más simpáticos del barrio? La amabilidad, con amabilidad se gana... y aquí salvo uno o dos, nadie se ha ganado ni una miaja.

Yo a todos los mierdas que se comportan como mierdas cada vez que tienen ocasión.... los trato como mierdas... Naturalmente.


----------



## mulleixion (26 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Joder, aquí uno hace una pregunta de lo más lógica y se le toma por tonto; las propiedades en blanco están todas juntas y se distinguen fácilmente, tampoco había una necesidad imperativa para distinguirlos por colores, tranquilamente podría haber sido por cualquier cosa, por tamaño de propiedad, diferencia de clase... lo que sea.
> Algunos parece que se creen nobles aguantando a la plebe, el _Mejillón_ y el _Molinillos,_ los _M&M_ oiga, la nobleza de Earth 2, la raza superior, adorémoslos.



Lo cierto es que jamás tuvo mucho sentido comprar una línea en el mar pensando que ibas a poner un muro o un peaje acuático no crees ?

Ahora te adoro a ti por tus grandes ideas , lumbreras.


----------



## pepita (26 Sep 2021)

Ni caso 
Lo que es de muy inteligentes es comprar a 0,65 y como "represalia" vender a 0,2 200 joyitas para presionar/chantajear a la empresa de la que dicen que comen. O vender clase uno a la cuarta parte como "represalia" 

Eso es lo que le parece al molusco muy inteligente
Me parto y me mondo


----------



## mulleixion (26 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ni caso
> Lo que es de muy inteligentes es comprar a 0,65 y como "represalia" vender a 0,2 200 joyitas para presionar/chantajear a la empresa de la que dicen que comen. O vender clase uno a la cuarta parte como "represalia"
> 
> Eso es lo que le parece al molusco muy inteligente
> Me parto y me mondo




Pueblo Paleta al rescate.


----------



## BigJoe (26 Sep 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Sigue teniendo muchas propiedades, que no están a la venta.
> Ver archivo adjunto 787536







Logs de hace apenas unos minutos en E2O general


----------



## BigJoe (26 Sep 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Thomas le prometió 2 EPL : Alphakingdom y Central.
> 
> Después de la promesa le obligaron a elegir solo una. Se cabreó . Lo reclamó en el chat general. Le querían desmentir los admins como Liz. El sacó las pruebas , un email de Thomas. Le obligaron a elegir. Él tomó como represalia poner propiedades en venta al 75% , unas pocas en realidad. Y no fue tonto , porque le venía genial como publicidad para vender y sacar profit de todo lo que tenía , sabiendo que las holoconstrucciones le iban a costar dinero.
> 
> ...



Unas pocas, si, la mitad de su patrimonio, dicho por el mismo, cuando me lo negaste.
Como negaste también que estuviera rebajado al 75%


----------



## pepita (26 Sep 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Unas pocas, si, la mitad de su patrimonio, dicho por el mismo, cuando me lo negaste.
> Como negaste también que estuviera rebajado al 75%



No te preocupes, todos sabemos que no le dice una verdad ni al médico


----------



## mulleixion (27 Sep 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Unas pocas, si, la mitad de su patrimonio, dicho por el mismo, cuando me lo negaste.
> Como negaste también que estuviera rebajado al 75%




Lo que digo... La mitad de su patrimonio estando por más de 300k en Earth 2 son 3 propiedades ? Tú estás chalao. Anda mira un poco el Discord de Alpha Kingdom y mira quién está justo debajo en los rangos. Es lo mismo de siempre ... No te das cuenta que dentro de Alpha Kingdom también estamos nosotros y que tenemos un acuerdo mutuo ?

Tenemos un canal privado donde estamos Randy , techops , Nameless , Oliver y algunos de mi grupo...

Para cuando tú vas , yo vengo.

Te lo repito , ni idea tienes. La mitad de su patrimonio lol....

La propiedad que más descuento puso , a precio de tierra nueva eran 26k.

Infórmate más y mejor


----------



## mulleixion (27 Sep 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Unas pocas, si, la mitad de su patrimonio, dicho por el mismo, cuando me lo negaste.
> Como negaste también que estuviera rebajado al 75%



Toma. Me he molestado incluso en preguntárselo. TONTO


----------



## pepita (27 Sep 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Toma. Me he molestado incluso en preguntárselo. TONTO





pues aprende inglés, a ver si entiendes lo que te contestan

y borra la primera imagen donde se ve que no tienes permiso ni para poner mensajes
Esta, faltón


----------



## mulleixion (27 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> pues aprende inglés, a ver si entiendes lo que te contestan
> 
> y borra la primera imagen donde se ve que no tienes permiso ni para poner mensajes
> Esta, faltón
> ...



Jajajajaja lo que te digo Paleta sin fundamento.


No tengo permiso para poner mensajes porque es el canal de anuncios de Alpha Kingdom donde solo pueden escribir los dueños del canal de Alpha Kingdom.


Vete al Habbo


----------



## BigJoe (27 Sep 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Lo que digo... La mitad de su patrimonio estando por más de 300k en Earth 2 son 3 propiedades ? Tú estás chalao. Anda mira un poco el Discord de Alpha Kingdom y mira quién está justo debajo en los rangos. Es lo mismo de siempre ... No te das cuenta que dentro de Alpha Kingdom también estamos nosotros y que tenemos un acuerdo mutuo ?
> 
> Tenemos un canal privado donde estamos Randy , techops , Nameless , Oliver y algunos de mi grupo...
> 
> ...



Vaya, que importante eres, debes de ser el primer y único español que ha hablado con Randy Oliver o Nameless, increíble, a ver si un día vendes autógrafos por Ebay macho.

PD:


----------



## mulleixion (27 Sep 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Vaya, que importante eres, debes de ser el primer y único español que ha hablado con Randy Oliver o Nameless, increíble, a ver si un día vendes autógrafos por Ebay macho.
> 
> PD:
> Ver archivo adjunto 788545




Comprueba si ha vendido la mitad de sus tiles anda. Yo no es que hable . Es que somos socios. A ver si te enteras . De momento no vendo autógrafos pero hoy cojo el vuelo a Cagliari. Mañana videoconferencia de Earth 2 , State 1 y metaversos . En noviembre también podrás encontrarme en el VR day España muy seguramente . Ahí si vas puedes pedirme uno. Eso sin contar con que de los supporters soy el que más habilitaciones tiene además de la gestión de 7 servidores de Discord. 




Salu2


----------



## BigJoe (27 Sep 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Comprueba si ha vendido la mitad de sus tiles anda. Yo no es que hable . Es que somos socios. A ver si te enteras . De momento no vendo autógrafos pero hoy cojo el vuelo a Cagliari. Mañana videoconferencia de Earth 2 , State 1 y metaversos . En noviembre también podrás encontrarme en el VR day España muy seguramente . Ahí si vas puedes pedirme uno.
> 
> 
> Salu2



Si, ahora mismo voy, a comprobar si ha vendido la mitad de lo que tenía, que es exactamente lo que él mismo ha confirmado que ha hecho.

Si crees que tu amigo está diceindo una cosa pero haciendo otra, habla con él, entre caviar y botellas de champán.

PD: 
Tu que conoces a mucha gente ¿Conoces al Gran Philippe, de Forocoches?


----------



## mulleixion (27 Sep 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Si, ahora mismo voy, a comprobar si ha vendido la mitad de lo que tenía, que es exactamente lo que él mismo ha confirmado que ha hecho.
> 
> Si crees que tu amigo está diceindo una cosa pero haciendo otra, habla con él, entre caviar y botellas de champán.
> 
> ...



Legendario . Se pasea en su Ferrari por París. 

De hecho , si te interesa verlo viaja a Nauru. Ahí están los forococheros desde Noviembre


----------



## Le Fanu (27 Sep 2021)

Madre mía con los dos illuminati. 

Lo lógico en un desarrollador versado, sea del campo que sea, es que asigne las particularidades del diseño del producto por razones congruentes y de peso y no al tuntún. Cualquier persona que haya desarrollado una actividad remunerada en un entorno "algo" profesional debería saberlo. Veo que no es vuestro caso. 

Sigo teniendo algo de fe en los desarrolladores de Earth 2, de ahí mi suposición de que tenía alguna razón de ser. 

Además, compruebo de buen grado que Quijote me tiene algún tipo de inquina o animadversión. Todo correcto. Eso siempre anima el floro.


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Sep 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Madre mía con los dos illuminati.
> 
> Lo lógico en un desarrollador versado, sea del campo que sea, es que asigne las particularidades del diseño del producto por razones congruentes y de peso y no al tuntún. Cualquier persona que haya desarrollado una actividad remunerada en un entorno "algo" profesional debería saberlo. Veo que no es vuestro caso.
> 
> ...



¿Eres una victimita tú también, cariño, eh?

Ay, ay, ay.... que se me ofenden los enanitos milenial. Pobrecitos. ¡Que alguien los privilegie positivamente, joder!
¿Es que nadie va a hacer nada para apoyarles?


----------



## Le Fanu (27 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Eres una victimita tú también, cariño, eh?
> 
> Ay, ay, ay.... que se me ofenden los enanitos milenial. Pobrecitos. ¡Que alguien los privilegie positivamente, joder!
> ¿Es que nadie va a hacer nada para apoyarles?



Suspenso en comprensión lectora. 

¡Pero si no me ofendo! ¡Todo lo contrario! Me congratula que haya un bufón de guardia 24/365, sea el mejillón o seas tú. Como ya he dicho, eso anima el floro. Ergo,* todo correcto*.


----------



## Kartal (27 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ni caso
> Lo que es de muy inteligentes es comprar a 0,65 y como "represalia" vender a 0,2 200 joyitas para presionar/chantajear a la empresa de la que dicen que comen. O vender clase uno a la cuarta parte como "represalia"
> 
> Eso es lo que le parece al molusco muy inteligente
> Me parto y me mondo




Jajajajaja buen zasca, Señorita Pepis.

Pepita alcaldesa ya!!


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Sep 2021)

Alguna novedad?


----------



## Jebediah (27 Sep 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alguna novedad?



El salseo de siempre que siempre entretiene. Así que no, ninguna novedad, puedes seguir con tus tareas.


----------



## Silverado72 (27 Sep 2021)

Construido monolito en VB 1.45


----------



## pepita (27 Sep 2021)

earth2stats.xyz lo deja, una pena


----------



## Silverado72 (27 Sep 2021)

Y el precio del tocho


----------



## pepita (27 Sep 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Y el precio del tocho
> Ver archivo adjunto 789311



Yo he puesto uno por 2 céntimos, todavía no he podido estar un buen rato, pero sigo con el problema de que en muchas propiedades no me permite construir nada. Me sale el símbolo del dolar en rojo y no puedo elegir unas propiedades y otras sí ¿Os pasa a alguien más?




Y ésta la que me ha cobrado 2 céntimos, aunque juraría que ponía cero.







No es que sea de letras es que aún no me he leído ningún tocho, pero lo de que no me deje elegir terreno, no lo veo normal


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Sep 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Y el precio del tocho
> Ver archivo adjunto 789311




Calcula por volumen.
Por lo tanto, si haces los edificios "huecos", son mucho más baratos.



Además... los edificios tienen interiores, habitaciones. Entre que antes aprendáis a diseñar pensando en el interior y en el exterior, mejores edificios tendréis.


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Sep 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Suspenso en comprensión lectora.
> 
> ¡Pero si no me ofendo! ¡Todo lo contrario! Me congratula que haya un bufón de guardia 24/365, sea el mejillón o seas tú. Como ya he dicho, eso anima el floro. Ergo,* todo correcto*.



Por supuesto que te ofendes, mentiroso.
Mucha picha para tan pocos cojones.

¿Llamar "bufón" a alguien es a todo lo que llegas?
Al menos yo hago pupa. Te conformas con ser muy poco.


----------



## Le Fanu (28 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Por supuesto que te ofendes, mentiroso.
> Mucha picha para tan pocos cojones.
> 
> ¿Llamar "bufón" a alguien es a todo lo que llegas?
> Al menos yo hago pupa. Te conformas con ser muy poco.



¿Qué haces pupa ? Mamma mia... Bufón bufoneando.


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Sep 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Qué haces pupa ? Mamma mia... Bufón bufoneando.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 789890



Y aquí el bucle conformista. No falla. Hasta la fotito. Clon puro.
Es un automatismo perfecto.

No hay personas con menos orgullo que los milenial. No les importa tener sólo una única idea siempre y cuando puedan repetirla _ad aeternum_.


----------



## Kartal (28 Sep 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Qué haces pupa ? Mamma mia... Bufón bufoneando.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 789890


----------



## pepita (28 Sep 2021)

Pero a nadie os pasa que no os deje elegir propiedad?


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Sep 2021)

A mí me pasa que se me queda colgado al entrar al Holoeditor de Buidings...
Hasta que se desbloquea, pasan dias a veces.

La página de E2 gestiona mal las cookies y tiene muchos bugs por eso mismo.
Muchas veces se queda al mensaje de "Transform into Essence" colgado...

Creo que además no se lleva muy bien con Firefox.


----------



## Jebediah (28 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pero a nadie os pasa que no os deje elegir propiedad?



Sí a mí también, en el _create blueprints _en algunas propiedades me aparece el $ en verde y puedo entrar en la propiedad pero después en el apartado _create buildings_ ese $ está en rojo y no deja entrar en la propiedad.


----------



## pepita (28 Sep 2021)

pues vaya, a mí me pasa justo en las que quiero ponerlos
Y pensando se queda a veces también
GRACIAS


----------



## Jebediah (28 Sep 2021)

Este finde probé a poner un pabellón con piscina en una propiedad de VB de unas 40 tiles, salía a 3,55$ pero le daba a _place building_ y aparecía un mensaje en rojo que decía que _no se pudo guardar._

Para variar, nueva función que han metido, nueva función que está llena de _bugs_. En serio no entiendo cómo se puede trabajar así.


----------



## Kartal (28 Sep 2021)

Justo venía a preguntar eso mismo, qué hay que hacer para llevar un blueprint a una propiedad y crear el edificio. Pero veo que tenéis los mismos problemas...


----------



## Silverado72 (29 Sep 2021)

Primera EPL de Calópolis:








Earth 2®







app.earth2.io





Ya vendrán otras nuevas cuando llegue más Esencia.


----------



## pepita (29 Sep 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Primera EPL de Calópolis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo subasto VillaBurbuja, jejeje


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Este finde probé a poner un pabellón con piscina en una propiedad de VB de unas 40 tiles, salía a 3,55$ pero le daba a _place building_ y aparecía un mensaje en rojo que decía que _no se pudo guardar._
> 
> Para variar, nueva función que han metido, nueva función que está llena de _bugs_. *En serio no entiendo* cómo se puede trabajar así.



Lo entenderías si alguna vez hubieras programado algo, aunque sea algo pequeño.

Sé que en el Universo milenial, con científicos milenial, todo sale bien a la primera. Al final y al cabo lo que hacen los milenials está bendecido por Dios.

En el mundo real, las cosas se hacen, y se van optimizando, ampliando, poco a poco, corrigiendo errores. Prueba/error, hasta que la calidad es aceptable. Pero eso no es algo que debáis saber. El mundo real es irreal, chicas. Imagináos simpemente que esto lo hacen unos marcianos locos trolls y ya.

Pero vamos, no es grave si no entiendes una cosa más. Ni es la primera, ni será la última. Se puede vivir perfectamente sin entender cosas.


----------



## Jebediah (30 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo entenderías si alguna vez hubieras programado algo, aunque sea algo pequeño.
> 
> Sé que en el Universo milenial, con científicos milenial, todo sale bien a la primera. Al final y al cabo lo que hacen los milenials está bendecido por Dios.
> 
> ...



*Entiendo *que en tu trabajo, al ser un _boomer, _hagas las cosas al _más o menos_ y después vayas corrigiendo al paso y con prisas todo lo que has hecho mal, así funcionabais antaño.

Hoy en día, es esencial sacar el producto definitivo bien hecho; el sistema de prueba y error se hace de antemano en un _testeo_, en el cual corriges lo que no funciona, lo básico y esencial en este tipo de proyectos vamos. Lo tendrías que saber, tú que tanto has programado... pero se hace un tanto extraño que no pudieses ni colocar unas escaleras en tu magnífico _holofaro_, *entiendo *que ese don no te lo dio el señor. A claro, que el programa era horrible, nefasto, mal hecho... y por eso no podías hacerlo. Sin embargo mucha gente ya había diseñado auténticas maravillas con ese mismo programa.

O nunca has programado nada, o sí pero eres malo sin más, o eres un _ni-ni boomer _que lleva 30 años sin moverse del sofá añorando lo que fue de joven, por que lo habrás sido alguna vez, supongo. Esto explicaría muchas cosas, como tu odio hacia los _millenials _(que yo no lo soy), tu asco por el resto de la sociedad sea de la generación que sea, o la fobia hacia las mujeres. ¿Acaso te han roto el corazón y de ahí viene tu soledad? No debe ser sano irse a dormir con los comentarios de un foro rondándote la cabeza, a esas horas intempestivas no se postea compañero. Salud.


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> *Entiendo *que en tu trabajo, al ser un _boomer, _hagas las cosas al _más o menos_ y después vayas corrigiendo al paso y con prisas todo lo que has hecho mal, así funcionabais antaño.
> 
> Hoy en día, es esencial sacar el *producto definitivo bien hecho*;



Se nota que no ha dirigido un proyecto en su vida. Lo que hay ahora NO es un producto definitivo.
Es mentira que los productos que salen al mercado son definitivos. De hecho, lo que impera en la industria es el concepto de CONTINOUS IMPROVMENT. Ni le sonará, claro. Como mucho, la única empresa que habrá conocido usted es Ferretería Paco.
Samsung saca un móvil al año, y no tiene ninguna versión definitiva.



Jebediah dijo:


> el sistema de prueba y error se hace de antemano en un _testeo_,



El testeador eres tú, alelao.




Jebediah dijo:


> Esto explicaría muchas cosas, como tu odio hacia los _millenials _(que yo no lo soy),



Lo eres si te comportas como uno, hablas como uno, y piensas como uno.
Y tú, eres muy milenial.

En lo que más se te nota es en ese ansia en exigir que se te sirva todo en bandeja de plata, como un niñito mimado cualquiera.



Sobre mi vida y CV... Lo que más me gusta es dejar que los milenials especulen sobre ello. Se inventan cosas geniales.
Tampoco es cierto que yo odie a las mujeres. De hecho soy un mujerica y un coñoriego empedernido. Si las mujeres me dan asco no es por odio, sino por haberlas amado mucho más de lo que se merecen.
Yo no jugaría la carta de la misoginia. El Señor Palote y el Señor ChupaChups y alguno que otro más por ahí ya lo intentaron, sin éxito. Abandonaron esa estrategia al segundo mensaje...


----------



## Jebediah (30 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Se nota que no ha dirigido un proyecto en su vida. Lo que hay ahora NO es un producto definitivo.
> Es mentira que los productos que salen al mercado son definitivos. De hecho, lo que impera en la industria es el concepto de CONTINOUS IMPROVMENT. Ni le sonará, claro. Como mucho, la única empresa que habrá conocido usted es Ferretería Paco.
> Samsung saca un móvil al año, y no tiene ninguna versión definitiva.
> 
> ...


----------



## pepita (30 Sep 2021)

Pues a mí me está entrando la furia compradora, están las cosas a precio de diciembre, no metía dinero desde mayo-junio? pero estoy por meter algo.
Tiene pinta de seguir bajando..., pero no sé si me aguantaré. 

A ver si Shane nos dice algo, que una palabra suya bastará para sanarnos


----------



## Kartal (30 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> *Entiendo *que en tu trabajo, al ser un _boomer, _hagas las cosas al _más o menos_ y después vayas corrigiendo al paso y con prisas todo lo que has hecho mal, así funcionabais antaño.
> 
> Hoy en día, es esencial sacar el producto definitivo bien hecho; el sistema de prueba y error se hace de antemano en un _testeo_, en el cual corriges lo que no funciona, lo básico y esencial en este tipo de proyectos vamos. Lo tendrías que saber, tú que tanto has programado... pero se hace un tanto extraño que no pudieses ni colocar unas escaleras en tu magnífico _holofaro_, *entiendo *que ese don no te lo dio el señor. A claro, que el programa era horrible, nefasto, mal hecho... y por eso no podías hacerlo. Sin embargo mucha gente ya había diseñado auténticas maravillas con ese mismo programa.
> 
> O nunca has programado nada, o sí pero eres malo sin más, o eres un _ni-ni boomer _que lleva 30 años sin moverse del sofá añorando lo que fue de joven, por que lo habrás sido alguna vez, supongo. Esto explicaría muchas cosas, como tu odio hacia los _millenials _(que yo no lo soy), tu asco por el resto de la sociedad sea de la generación que sea, o la fobia hacia las mujeres. ¿Acaso te han roto el corazón y de ahí viene tu soledad? No debe ser sano irse a dormir con los comentarios de un foro rondándote la cabeza, a esas horas intempestivas no se postea compañero. Salud.



Uffff menudo meneo...

Grande Ney!!


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


>



Emoticoño por 1000, jijijí. ¡Viva mi gran personalidad!


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues a mí me está entrando la furia compradora, están las cosas a precio de diciembre, no metía dinero desde mayo-junio? pero estoy por meter algo.
> Tiene pinta de seguir bajando..., pero no sé si me aguantaré.
> 
> A ver si Shane nos dice algo, que una palabra suya bastará para sanarnos



A más compres, más rica te harás mañana... Yo me gastaría todos tus ahorros en comprar, insensata.
Me lo ha dicho Bruce Lee en Discord.


----------



## pepita (30 Sep 2021)

No me había dado cuenta que andabais enredados, a ver cuando nos ponemos serios y hablamos de precios, epls, joyas, holos, etc, que ya nos vale



Don_Quijote dijo:


> A más compres, más rica te harás mañana... Yo me gastaría todos tus ahorros en comprar, insensata.
> Me lo ha dicho Bruce Lee en Discord.



Es que soy pobre, no tengo casi ahorros. Pero en cuanto digo "no sé si me aguantaré" ya sé cómo acaba. Y a mi me ha comentado pepitogrillo14 que va a subir


----------



## Jebediah (30 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Emoticoño por 1000, jijijí. ¡Viva mi gran personalidad!


----------



## Jebediah (30 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No me había dado cuenta que andabais enredados, a ver cuando nos ponemos serios y hablamos de precios, epls, joyas, holos, etc, que ya nos vale



Es que no se puede hablar de algo que no sea el videojuego en sí por que se sulfuran los_ M&M_, _Molinillos _salta del sofá diciendo que lo estamos haciendo mal, que eso no importa y que lo que importa es el 3d y nada más. Y por el otro lado, salta de su Jet privado hacia Cagliari el _Mejillón _con que no tenemos ni puta idea, que vamos 20 años por detrás de lo que sucede y somos unos ignorantes. Que ni fu ni fa a mi pero de vez en cuando gusta comentarles algo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Es que no se puede hablar de algo que no sea el videojuego en sí por que se sulfuran los_ M&M_, _Molinillos _salta del sofá diciendo que lo estamos haciendo mal, que eso no importa y que lo que importa es el 3d y nada más. Y por el otro lado, salta de su Jet privado hacia Cagliari el _Mejillón _con que no tenemos ni puta idea, que vamos 20 años por detrás de lo que sucede y somos unos ignorantes. Que ni fu ni fa a mi pero de vez en cuando gusta comentarles algo.



Y del videojuego tampoco. Cuando hacen algún cambio, la mayoría tardan días enterarse dónde está y más días para comprenderlo.
Cuando os ponéis a hablar de ello, ya no es ni novedad.

Empanamiento milenial, siempre a la zaga de los acontecimientos. Siempre esperando a que les cuenten, en lugar de informarse ellos.


----------



## mulleixion (30 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Es que no se puede hablar de algo que no sea el videojuego en sí por que se sulfuran los_ M&M_, _Molinillos _salta del sofá diciendo que lo estamos haciendo mal, que eso no importa y que lo que importa es el 3d y nada más. Y por el otro lado, salta de su Jet privado hacia Cagliari el _Mejillón _con que no tenemos ni puta idea, que vamos 20 años por detrás de lo que sucede y somos unos ignorantes. Que ni fu ni fa a mi pero de vez en cuando gusta comentarles algo.



Y así es. 20 años por detrás y yo en Cagliari . Lo del jet ya para más adelante. Lo que es seguro es que me tienes siempre en mente. Eres como un subnormal obsesivo compulsivo.


----------



## Jebediah (30 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Y del videojuego tampoco. Cuando hacen algún cambio, la mayoría tardan días enterarse dónde está y más días para comprenderlo.
> Cuando os ponéis a hablar de ello, ya no es ni novedad.
> 
> Empanamiento milenial, siempre a la zaga de los acontecimientos. Siempre esperando a que les cuenten, en lugar de informarse ellos.





mulleixion dijo:


> Y así es. 20 años por detrás y yo en Cagliari . Lo del jet ya para más adelante. Lo que es seguro es que me tienes siempre en mente. Eres como un subnormal obsesivo compulsivo.



_*M&M*_. ¡Qué ricos!


----------



## Kartal (30 Sep 2021)

Imagínate viajar a Cagliari pero estar superatento a un foro en el que nadie te toma en serio.


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> _*M&M*_. ¡Qué ricos!



Al ignore por citar al pesao del mejillón.


----------



## pepita (30 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Que ni fu ni fa a mi pero de vez en cuando gusta comentarles algo.



Es que si no ¿qué sería de este hilo?

jajaja, aunque nada ha superado al video de los M&M y yo.


----------



## Jebediah (30 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Al ignore por citar al pesao del mejillón.



Joder, pensaba que nunca lo lograría. ¡Si esta tarde gana la Real, un día redondo!


----------



## Kartal (30 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Joder, pensaba que nunca lo lograría. ¡Si esta tarde gana la Real, un día redondo!



Aúpa Erreala!


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Es que si no ¿qué sería de este hilo?
> 
> jajaja, aunque nada ha superado al video de los M&M y yo.



¿Ves como siempre andas aplaudiendo la mediocridad?
A más mediocre es lo que diga alguien, más te agrada.


----------



## pepita (30 Sep 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Ves como siempre andas aplaudiendo la mediocridad?
> A más mediocre es lo que diga alguien, más te agrada.



No sé lo que habré aplaudido, porque la verdad menos el mejillón me pareceis la mayoría muy listos y algunos muy graciosos.
Las respuestas de Jebediah como te pican, aún no le he visto insultar, no lo necesita.
Por cierto que tú entras en los dos grupos, inteligente y muy gracioso cuando te pones tan serio, digno y sobrio jajaja
Un beso

Ah , lo de la real me ha recordado que cuando se separen tiles alguien me prometió una parcelita en Miraconcha


----------



## pepita (30 Sep 2021)

Y hablando de tonterías, el sábado voy a ir a uno de mis dominios ¿No os pasa que cuando estais en ellos os dan ganas de decir "Oiga, quitese que estas tierras son mías"?
Es que la última vez estaba tan concurrido que no me dejaban disfrutarlo.


----------



## Remero (30 Sep 2021)

Alguna novedad?, tener ignorados al molusco y al molinos es la auténtica saluc, pero a veces me pierdo un poco en lo que escribis... 
De una posible cripto nada, no? 
Os he leído decir que están bajando los precios en el marketplace? Eso pinta mal...


----------



## Jebediah (30 Sep 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No sé lo que habré aplaudido, porque la verdad menos el mejillón me pareceis la mayoría muy listos y algunos muy graciosos.
> Las respuestas de Jebediah como te pican, aún no le he visto insultar, no lo necesita.
> Por cierto que tú entras en los dos grupos, inteligente y muy gracioso cuando te pones tan serio, digno y sobrio jajaja
> Un beso
> ...



¡Vete eligiendo que no te pille el toro! Empate al final, cachiss.


----------



## pepita (30 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¡Vete eligiendo que no te pille el toro! Empate al final, cachiss.



No, que me da vergüenza, aunque mira éste me vendría justo con una tile

Piso en venta en Mirakontxa Pasealekua, Área Romántica, Donostia-San Sebastián — idealista

Ohh, pues si sois forofos lo siento, yo de futbol ná de ná.


----------



## mulleixion (30 Sep 2021)

Si bueno en concreto Jebediah es más bien forofo de la goma-2


----------



## pepita (1 Oct 2021)

Ha habido un buen meneo en Taiwan, 12 mil tiles nuevas. 
A alguien le ha entrado la furia compradora como a mí, pero a alguien con pasta


----------



## Margaret Facher (1 Oct 2021)

Se vienen los NFTs a Earthium y están a punto de subir a clase 3, y con ello, empujón en el valor de su cripto REKK

Quien avisa no es traidor shures.






Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## hornblower (1 Oct 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Si bueno en concreto Jebediah es más bien forofo de la goma-2



Tú eres peor que tonto tonto


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Oct 2021)

Alguna novedad reseñable?


----------



## pepita (2 Oct 2021)

Pues me han dado otra vez el mismo LIT por Taiwan sin que hoy haya subido casi el precio
Será que al pasar por la noche me dieron la mitad ayer y la mitad hoy. Como casi nunca tengo LIT estoy alucinando, por 12 tiles 19 céntimos. Si llega el día que se venda en masa, va a ser muyyy divertido.
Acabo de ver que el bazar sigue bajando, pero como haya que poner todas las joyas para las que hay hueco a mí aún me faltan muchisimas


----------



## mulleixion (2 Oct 2021)

MONEY


----------



## Kartal (2 Oct 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alguna novedad reseñable?



Agua en Villa Burbuja.


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Oct 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Agua en Villa Burbuja.



Como? Estan metiendo recursos?


----------



## Kartal (2 Oct 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como? Estan metiendo recursos?


----------



## Silverado72 (2 Oct 2021)

Otra construcción de prueba. Por lo menos voy superando los monolitos macizos.

La iglesia de Calópolis, aunque como me quede sin presupuesto durante las obras los fieles se tendrán que resguardar del sol o la lluvia en la nave central.


----------



## mulleixion (3 Oct 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Tú eres peor que tonto tonto





Hay algo de explosivo en tu comentario. Te has dado por aludido. Mínimo eres del Eibar o del Zarautz eh ponebombas ?


----------



## Dr.Nick (3 Oct 2021)

Esta semana me he vendido las tres propiedades "grandes" que tenía. De una he perdido 32$, de otra 20$ y de otra he ganado 12$. En fin, más se perdió en Cuba. Me quedo con cuatro parcelitas pequeñas para seguir jugando.


----------



## hornblower (3 Oct 2021)

Madre mía Mejillón, estás a la altura de la canción


----------



## pepita (3 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Otra construcción de prueba. Por lo menos voy superando los monolitos macizos.
> 
> La iglesia de Calópolis, aunque como me quede sin presupuesto durante las obras los fieles se tendrán que resguardar del sol o la lluvia en la nave central.
> Ver archivo adjunto 794945



Que buena idea, seguro que hay cola para confesarse
-------------
Hay cosas que no hace falta ser de Zarauz, aunque seas de Albacete te das cuenta


----------



## Margaret Facher (3 Oct 2021)

De mientras en Earthium, ya han estreando lso primeros NFTs de los creadores de tileart de la plataforma:

*Halcón Milenario*
https://gateway.pinata.cloud/ipfs/Qmc4s3xL5jjPuHxD5n8FQHbgMrrJxGZqscU9k7nd3oLXYJ

*Nikola Tesla*
https://gateway.pinata.cloud/ipfs/QmSt5nNpjeLwuRRdCTP3bYVLDpyCHDWG75C2iQWccDesFj

*Cloud Strife*
https://gateway.pinata.cloud/ipfs/QmbvDehhYWhPPXeWW18sQKmEZGWkkzzW2EY4JqZWWB6GxV

Y varios más en https://nft.startupmakers.com/




Cada uno con sus boosters para el juego.


----------



## Margaret Facher (3 Oct 2021)

Por cierto la crypto de Earthium, REKK ( Reality-backed Earthium Krypto-Kurrency ) mal no le va....





__





PooCoin BSC Charts


PooCoin live streaming charts DAPP for Binance Smart Chain (BSC) tokens.




poocoin.app













Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Oct 2021)

Margaret Facher dijo:


> Por cierto la crypto de Earthium, REKK ( Reality-backed Earthium Krypto-Kurrency ) mal no le va....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hagas spam y ponlo en el hilo propio de Earthium que abriste. Una cosa es que aquí hagas alusiones, y otra es colocar post exclusivos. Este hilo es para E2.


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Oct 2021)

Me puse ayer a enredar con el Holobuilding editor por primera vez después de todas las actualizaciones de las últimas semanas y veo que han cambiado algunas cosas. Seguramente esto es gol de señor, pero como no lo había testeado por mi parte y no me suena que se haya comentado, os pregunto.

¿Han abaratado la construcción de los blueprints en un 90% en todos los casos? Lo digo porque tenía varios diseños creados y su precio de construcción, creo recordar, rondaban los 200 y los 600 dólares, pero ahora veo que podría construirlos por 20 y 60 dólares respectivamente.

Si embargo, por otro lado, aprecio que los vértices pasan a tener protagonismo en cuanto a limitaciones de construcción. Es decir, en función del tamaño de la propiedad se pueden incluir holobuildings con más o menos vértices. ¿Sabéis si algún usuario se ha currado una tabla donde se pueda ver esto de forma desglosada?


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Oct 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Me puse ayer a enredar con el Holobuilding editor por primera vez después de todas las actualizaciones de las últimas semanas y veo que han cambiado algunas cosas. Seguramente esto es gol de señor, pero como no lo había testeado por mi parte y no me suena que se haya comentado, os pregunto.
> 
> ¿Han abaratado la construcción de los blueprints en un 90% en todos los casos? Lo digo porque tenía varios diseños creados y su precio de construcción, creo recordar, rondaban los 200 y los 600 dólares, pero ahora veo que podría construirlos por 20 y 60 dólares respectivamente.
> 
> Si embargo, por otro lado, aprecio que los vértices pasan a tener protagonismo en cuanto a limitaciones de construcción. Es decir, en función del tamaño de la propiedad se pueden incluir holobuildings con más o menos vértices. ¿Sabéis si algún usuario se ha currado una tabla donde se pueda ver esto de forma desglosada?



Yo me hice un excel para todos esos cálculos, pero os reisteis de él. Además MUCHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS NÚMEROS PESAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

ES MU DIFICILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


MATES NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

MEJOR CREEEEEEEEEEEEEER Y TENER OPINIONES QUE SABER!


TROL, TROL




Ya sabéis esa sensación milenialde de sentirse bendecido por el dedo de Dios... Así como muy sobrados siempre pa tó. Encantados de haberos conocido. Esa sensación de autosatisfaccion, ese gustirrinín íntimo que se obtiene al darle la espalda al mundo....

Pues eso. Esa sensación, se paga muy cara en la vida.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Oct 2021)

Margaret Facher dijo:


> Por cierto la crypto de Earthium, REKK ( Reality-backed Earthium Krypto-Kurrency ) mal no le va....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jo, las gráficas con fondo negro son mucho más molones y elegantes que las de fondo blanco.
¿Tenéis fardones diagramas de quesitos? ¿Diagramas de Ishikawa?


----------



## Night (6 Oct 2021)

compre al inicio de esto y no vendo las parcelas ni al 50% del "supuesto precio de mercado"
no se si vale la pena holdearlas 4-6 años a ver si por algun casual vale algo
o venderlo a precio de coste (con suerte)

recomendaciones?


----------



## Jebediah (6 Oct 2021)

Night dijo:


> compre al inicio de esto y no vendo las parcelas ni al 50% del "supuesto precio de mercado"
> no se si vale la pena holdearlas 4-6 años a ver si por algun casual vale algo
> o venderlo a precio de coste (con suerte)
> 
> recomendaciones?



Mantenerlos. Si no es un dinero que necesites déjalo estar, a ver si les da por levantarse de la hamaca a Shane y cía.


----------



## Night (6 Oct 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Mantenerlos. Si no es un dinero que necesites déjalo estar, a ver si les da por levantarse de la hamaca a Shane y cía.



mantener aun que pase de todo no? no se nada de recursos, construccion, etc, lo holdeo e ya?


----------



## Remero (6 Oct 2021)

Night dijo:


> compre al inicio de esto y no vendo las parcelas ni al 50% del "supuesto precio de mercado"
> no se si vale la pena holdearlas 4-6 años a ver si por algun casual vale algo
> o venderlo a precio de coste (con suerte)
> 
> recomendaciones?



Da por perdido el dinero invertido y mantenlo, por si hay una remota revalorización, si vendes ahora va a ser en pérdidas. 
Aunque yo creo que el proyecto está muertísimo.


----------



## pepita (6 Oct 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Me puse ayer a enredar con el Holobuilding editor por primera vez después de todas las actualizaciones de las últimas semanas y veo que han cambiado algunas cosas. Seguramente esto es gol de señor, pero como no lo había testeado por mi parte y no me suena que se haya comentado, os pregunto.
> 
> ¿Han abaratado la construcción de los blueprints en un 90% en todos los casos? Lo digo porque tenía varios diseños creados y su precio de construcción, creo recordar, rondaban los 200 y los 600 dólares, pero ahora veo que podría construirlos por 20 y 60 dólares respectivamente.
> 
> Si embargo, por otro lado, aprecio que los vértices pasan a tener protagonismo en cuanto a limitaciones de construcción. Es decir, en función del tamaño de la propiedad se pueden incluir holobuildings con más o menos vértices. ¿Sabéis si algún usuario se ha currado una tabla donde se pueda ver esto de forma desglosada?



Yo no sé. De vez en cuando pruebo, como no me va, me cabreo y me olvido, pero a mí me salían bastante baratos.
Hasta que no me entere que porcentaje más de recursos procurarán, no me molesto ni en mirar

PD: pues yo le he metido un poco después de meses, soy de las que nos vamos a hacer ricas con esto.
Y también ha metido un familiar, que por mas que le he jurado y perjurado que seguramente lo perdamos todo, se ha empeñado en meter algo. A la envidia, jaja. A ver si tomáis ejemplo!


----------



## Silverado72 (7 Oct 2021)

Isla Burbuja ( Moheli ) es un caso curioso. Ha descendido su precio de tierra nueva a 0,43 céntimos, y no admite transacciones. He intentado comprar y sale un mensaje en rojo diciendo que la tierra no está disponible.

A ver si pujando por propiedades existentes acepta transacciones.


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Oct 2021)

Hay alguna novedad reseñable?


----------



## pepita (7 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Isla Burbuja ( Moheli ) es un caso curioso. Ha descendido su precio de tierra nueva a 0,43 céntimos, y no admite transacciones. He intentado comprar y sale un mensaje en rojo diciendo que la tierra no está disponible.
> 
> A ver si pujando por propiedades existentes acepta transacciones.



Madre mia, me había asustado, pensaba que Isla Burbuja era en Tuvalu. Asi que cuando compré no os veía a ninguno.
Pues Comoros está así hace tiempo, te habrás dado cuenta ahora.




Elbrujo dijo:


> Hay alguna novedad reseñable?



Ya tenemos Iglesia en Villa Burbuja


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Oct 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Madre mia, me había asustado, pensaba que Isla Burbuja era en Tuvalu. Asi que cuando compré no os veía a ninguno.
> Pues Comoros está así hace tiempo, te habrás dado cuenta ahora.
> 
> 
> ...



Se puede construir?


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Oct 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Madre mia, me había asustado, pensaba que Isla Burbuja era en Tuvalu. Asi que cuando compré no os veía a ninguno.
> Pues Comoros está así hace tiempo, te habrás dado cuenta ahora.
> 
> 
> ...



¿Dónde?
Yo el único edificio que sigo viendo es el mío. Nada más, lo cual ya me extraña, dicho sea de paso.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Oct 2021)

Han vuelto a capar el ángulo de giro en el mapa, ya no deja cargar la línea del horizonte.


----------



## pepita (7 Oct 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Dónde?
> Yo el único edificio que sigo viendo es el mío. Nada más, lo cual ya me extraña, dicho sea de paso.



La puso el otro día Silverado, en Calópolis.

Aprovecho para decir que nadie se rio de tu excel, al contrario, creo que fui la única que lo nombró para animarte a compartir los resultados


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Oct 2021)

¿Alguien más tiene el problema de que no le deje editar un Edificio o un Blueprint previamente guardado?

Si intento editar un Blueprint: no me entra ni el 10% de las veces.
Si intento editar un Building: no me entra nunca.

Puse uno por probar, y no he podido cambiarlo por algo más vistoso porque no me deja editarlo.


----------



## pepita (7 Oct 2021)

A mí tampoco. El otro día me lie a borrar muchos que tenía en borradores y casualmente conseguí poner un edificio y modificar un poco, pero me arrepentí, quise cambiarlo y ya estoy igual. Supongo que será generalizado. Como aquí nadie dice nada y el discord me parece un rollo, pues no sé


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Oct 2021)

Mmm. Acabo de descubrir que ese fallo sólo se produce en Firefox. Si entras con Chrome, deja editar bien.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Oct 2021)




----------



## Kartal (7 Oct 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Hay alguna novedad reseñable?



Una multitudinaria conferencia de Mejillón en Italia:


----------



## Silverado72 (7 Oct 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ya tenemos Iglesia en Villa Burbuja





Al final se me quedó en planta de cruz griega aunque el solar tenía forma de cruz latina.


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 800385
> 
> Al final se me quedó en planta de cruz griega aunque el solar tenía forma de cruz latina.



Como la habeis construido? Tiene poca pinta de iglesia. Que funcion tiene? Da esence o algo?


----------



## Silverado72 (7 Oct 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como la habeis construido? Tiene poca pinta de iglesia. Que funcion tiene? Da esence o algo?



Con el holobuilding, pero solo funciona en PC.
Sí, le falta campanario, y techo en la nave crucero, ventanas y ya puestos bancos, altar, sacerdote y fieles. Aparte que como se les ocurra salir por el crucero de la derecha van directos al acantilado.

Pero todo se andará...


----------



## pepita (8 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Con el holobuilding, pero solo funciona en PC.
> Sí, le falta campanario, y techo en la nave crucero, ventanas y ya puestos bancos, altar, sacerdote y fieles. Aparte que como se les ocurra salir por el crucero de la derecha van directos al acantilado.
> 
> Pero todo se andará...



No te olvides el confesonario, es más, deberías poner varios


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 800385
> 
> Al final se me quedó en planta de cruz griega aunque el solar tenía forma de cruz latina.



No sé dónde coño está eso, pero desde luego en Villa Kartal no...


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Con el holobuilding, pero solo funciona en PC.
> Sí, le falta campanario, y techo en la nave crucero, ventanas y ya puestos bancos, altar, sacerdote y fieles. Aparte que como se les ocurra salir por el crucero de la derecha van directos al acantilado.
> 
> Pero todo se andará...



No lo veo tan claro.
Creo que lo de los Holos acabaran quitándolo... o acabar¡a por no tener significado. Por lo he visto es un mero Asset de mapbox, y no algo desarrollado por E2.
De ahí que sus funcionalidades sean tan limitadas y de ahi que sólo se pueda extruir en el eje Y. Está pensado sólo para hacer cubos para los navegadores, como los del TomTom. Desde luego, un buen editor 3D que permita hacer detalles, en web.... no es una gran idea.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Oct 2021)




----------



## Le Fanu (10 Oct 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Una multitudinaria conferencia de Mejillón en Italia:



Contraplano:


----------



## mulleixion (10 Oct 2021)

Pobrecitos envidiosos perdedores... Kartal el que se cree el matón del barrio y Le Fanu...que nunca sabe por dónde le pega el aire. 

Ambos baneados de todos nuestros servidores ... Todo el día llorando y echando bilis. Seguro que sois tan penosos que justo sois 2 de los 3 dislikes del vídeo  .... Bueno ya os veré si algún día decido bajar a las alcantarillas del fracaso .

Gracias por compartir el vídeo. Eso que no falte. XD


----------



## mulleixion (10 Oct 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Contraplano:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 802583



Joder acabo de mirar y seguías en dos de mis servidores ... No te cansas de entrar hasta en los más nuevos Bro... Baneao. Que se te amontonan los servidores . Estoy para ayudarte . 


Por cierto mañana creo que sale nuestra conferencia en el directo de Thomas. Así para que vayas sacando también las palomitas XD ... Cada vez os quedáis más y más atrás... 


Por cierto donde está Zigu...ah no... Que está muertini... Salu2 desde State 1. Y gracias por comprar en Expo y en Oasis , saqué buenos profits.


----------



## mulleixion (10 Oct 2021)

Precio de Coin of the champions hoy, gráfico de COC y capitalización de mercado | CoinGecko


Consulte el precio y el gráfico en vivo de Coin of the champions, la capitalización de mercado de COC, el volumen de comercio 24 horas, la oferta circulante, las últimas noticias y mucho más.




www.coingecko.com





Desde 0,000000000169 US$ en el proyecto y el primer embajador español del equipo italiano. Uno de los creadores estaba en nuestra solitaria conferencia. 

A ver si algún día salís de " Status : Muertos de hambre " y dejáis de especular con holoconstrucciones que no sirven de nada por ahora.


----------



## Kartal (10 Oct 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Contraplano:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 802583


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Oct 2021)

Jirafa:


----------



## pepita (10 Oct 2021)

Que bien, he oonseguido comprar unos terrenitos colindantes y ya tengo un sitio majo en Villa Burbuja, con su EPL y todo- 
Ya sólo falta que se puedan unir y separar tiles, allá por el 2045?


----------



## pepita (10 Oct 2021)

Puff madre mía, no sé qué hacer si ir a la conferenia de física cuántica que tenía prevista o a ésta. 
No voy a mirar ni para reirme, no doy visitas


----------



## pepita (10 Oct 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


>



Tanto estudiar para esto


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Oct 2021)

Matemáticas avanzadas:


----------



## pepita (10 Oct 2021)

Que bien, ya puedes dar conferencias en universidades como tu amigo


----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Oct 2021)

Semáforo:


----------



## Margaret Facher (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## Don_Quijote (10 Oct 2021)

Patata:


----------



## pepita (10 Oct 2021)

Toro, tengo uno como éste, si alguien lo quiere se lo vendo a precio de mercado


----------



## mulleixion (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## Kartal (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## Elbrujo (10 Oct 2021)

Joder cada fia que pasa dan menos mentars. Al principio consegui 20 mentars y ahora hay dias que 2.
Asi llegar a 100 para nombrar es complicado joder.

Diamantes eso si bastantes


----------



## pepita (10 Oct 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder cada fia que pasa dan menos mentars. Al principio consegui 20 mentars y ahora hay dias que 2.
> Asi llegar a 100 para nombrar es complicado joder.
> 
> Diamantes eso si bastantes



Te refieres a esence, los mentars se crean todos a la vez, ya los tienes que tener


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Oct 2021)

Aquí os dejo un pequeño video con un rrearreglo que hice para una composición de un amigo mío:


----------



## Kartal (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Silverado72 (12 Oct 2021)

Otra construcción de Calópolis. Espero que dejen poner claraboyas en los techos.


----------



## pepita (16 Oct 2021)

Esto es horroroso , no es para personas mayores, se me ha olvidado donde compré las EPLs, ni siquiera me acuerdo cuales , cuantas y donde las compré! Y no hay forma de buscarlas.

No me llega por poco para comprar una EPL, parece que no hay nadie pero es increible que todas están cogidas. De menos de 7 sí he visto alguna buena. Es que, que rácanos no dejarnos elegir mas que a partir de 7. Yo con la mas grande no llego a más.
Espero que hayais comprado buenas los que teneis de 750, aún quedan.

Os veo paradillos, aunque he recibido algún referido, muchísimas gracias!, yo también he estado enredando y comprando cosillas, pero todo en el mercado, excepto 2 tiles, asi que no puedo responder.

Bueno para que no digais que hablo por hablar, lo último son palabritas de Shane

>

La cosa ha empeorado porque ya no dice Shoon, ahora dice "though not directly around the corner it is coming"
Que paciencia
bueno ya os animo yo un poco, que odio ver el hilo tan lejos




y además una canción como es tradición en nuestro amado hilo, como no he encontrado la que quería os dejo una muy bonita


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Oct 2021)

Pero, ¿no decíais que nos os ibais a gastar el dinero o el essence en EPL? ¿Por qué nunca hacéis aquello que decis que váis a hacer?

¿Os dáis cuenta de que no servirá de nada?
En cuanto unáis una parcela con EPL a otra, o la dividáis... el EPL desaparecerá. Me apuesto la piel. Así cobran dos veces.

Sóis unos angustias.


----------



## pepita (16 Oct 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pero, ¿no decíais que nos os ibais a gastar el dinero o el essence en EPL? ¿Por qué nunca hacéis aquello que decis que váis a hacer?
> 
> ¿Os dáis cuenta de que no servirá de nada?
> En cuanto unáis una parcela con EPL a otra, o la dividáis... el EPL desaparecerá. Me apuesto la piel. Así cobran dos veces.
> ...



Tengo dos cuentas y compré 4 a 100 de essence, no tengo mucha idea pero como luego costarán 400 me pareció bien.

Después me vinieron un par de ideas "brillantes" y por 4.95 tampoco me iba a arruinar , que justo había vendido terrenos.
Vamos que dinero no puse para esto. Y si tengo dinero dentro da igual gastarlo en eso que en otra cosa, porque no lo voy a sacar y estáría ahí parado.

Lo de las parcelas lo tendrán que solucionar, que te lleves el EPL donde quieras porque yo los puse a bulto y los quiero cambiar. Seguro que para el 2050 se puede. Por cierto que una la traspasé de una cuenta a otra por 1 dolar, pero quiero que se puedan traspasar gratis y de forma segura.

Hay uno que se ha llevado el premio gordo. El que ha comprado "undefined", cada vez que pones una EPL y no existe, sale la suya. Como sea verdad que se generarán beneficios por tráfico se hará millonario..


----------



## Jebediah (16 Oct 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Tengo dos cuentas y compré 4 a 100 de essence, no tengo mucha idea pero como luego costarán 400 me pareció bien.
> 
> Después me vinieron un par de ideas "brillantes" y por 4.95 tampoco me iba a arruinar , que justo había vendido terrenos.
> Vamos que dinero no puse para esto. Y si tengo dinero dentro da igual gastarlo en eso que en otra cosa, porque no lo voy a sacar y estáría ahí parado.
> ...



El _undefined_ se la van a rifar si como bien dices llegan a valer algo. Mi "mejor" EPL en cuanto a posible pelotazo supongo que será "s3xy", los nombres de los Tesla vamos. In Elon we trust XD. Por cierto, que algunas propiedades de 750 tiles no me dejan poner EPL de 4 letras, sólo de 7 _palante, _no se como funcionarán o si será un error.


----------



## pepita (16 Oct 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> El _undefined_ se la van a rifar si como bien dices llegan a valer algo. Mi "mejor" EPL en cuanto a posible pelotazo supongo que será "s3xy", los nombres de los Tesla vamos. In Elon we trust XD. Por cierto, que algunas propiedades de 750 tiles no me dejan poner EPL de 4 letras, sólo de 7 _palante, _no se como funcionarán o si será un error.



Pues quéjate a atención al cliente, que a mí me contestaron rápido y si consigues poner menos pregúntame que yo me sé una buena y no la pùedo coger


----------



## pepita (16 Oct 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> El _undefined_ se la van a rifar si como bien dices llegan a valer algo. Mi "mejor" EPL en cuanto a posible pelotazo supongo que será "s3xy", los nombres de los Tesla vamos. In Elon we trust XD. Por cierto, que algunas propiedades de 750 tiles no me dejan poner EPL de 4 letras, sólo de 7 _palante, _no se como funcionarán o si será un error.



Oye y por qué no intentas traspasándolas? A lo mejor así te deja con upgrade EPL


----------



## Silverado72 (16 Oct 2021)

Llevo cinco EPLs hasta la fecha todas conseguidas con Esencia: una en Villa Burbuja, otra en Calópolis, y las otras tres en ciudades de España, Ucrania y Letonia. Estoy recolectando Esencia para la sexta.


----------



## pepita (17 Oct 2021)

Pero mira que sois, ahora se puede filtrar perfectamente por EPL purchase y me salen, me ha costado más encontrar las que pagué con esencia, pero no me habéis dicho nada!




Silverado72 dijo:


> Llevo cinco EPLs hasta la fecha todas conseguidas con Esencia: una en Villa Burbuja, otra en Calópolis, y las otras tres en ciudades de España, Ucrania y Letonia. Estoy recolectando Esencia para la sexta.



Pero te estás gastando toda la esencia? Haces bien porque no pones dinero para EPLs, pero yo como se supone que cuestan la cuarta parte sólo las dos primeras, las otras fueron con money. 
Por lo que cuentas andamos parecido de essence, pero a mí me da pena gastarla, cuando leo algo en discord, como veo que algunos tienen toneladas, la mía me parece poca y no quiero gastarla.


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Oct 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pero te estás gastando toda la esencia? Haces bien porque no pones dinero para EPLs, pero yo como se supone que cuestan la cuarta parte sólo las dos primeras, las otras fueron con money.
> Por lo que cuentas andamos parecido de essence, pero a mí me da pena gastarla, cuando leo algo en discord, como veo que algunos tienen toneladas, la mía me parece poca y no quiero gastarla.



Sí, gasto la Esencia. Como ahora no tiene otra utilidad, la empleo para conseguir EPLs. Si mas adelante tiene otras aplicaciones, ya cambiaría las prioridades.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Sí, gasto la Esencia. Como ahora no tiene otra utilidad, la empleo para conseguir EPLs. Si mas adelante tiene otras aplicaciones, ya cambiaría las prioridades.



Menudo razonamiento. Gasto la esencia porque ahora mismo no tiene otra utilidad. 

Vaya, como los EPL , que tampoco tienen ninguna utilidad. Te gastas algo inútil en otra cosa inútil . 

-200 iQ


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Oct 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Menudo razonamiento. Gasto la esencia porque ahora mismo no tiene otra utilidad.
> 
> Vaya, como los EPL , que tampoco tienen ninguna utilidad. Te gastas algo inútil en otra cosa inútil .
> 
> -200 iQ



" Si más adelante tiene otras aplicaciones, ya cambiaría las prioridades": compresión lectora de Mejillón igual a cero.

Y no te quejes, que no la he puesto en negativo. O tal vez será que el cero te define bien.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Sí, gasto la Esencia. Como ahora no tiene otra utilidad, la empleo para conseguir EPLs. Si mas adelante tiene otras aplicaciones, ya cambiaría las prioridades.



Pues me temo que Mejillón tiene razón, Silverado.
Estás malgastando el Essence...


Cuando lo necesites para otras cosas... no lo tendrás.


----------



## pepita (17 Oct 2021)

Pues hará lo que le de la gana
De momento tiene razón, los EPLs además de salirle gratis se pueden vender YA
La essence NO
Razonamiento "del pájaro en mano"
Yo sigo el otro, y no tiene por qué venir nadie a decir "menudo razonamiento"

Si razonaramos tanto no compraríamos tantos cuadraditos en un mapita.

Y no se nos ocurriría dar conferencias en universidades para enserñar a comprar cuadraditos y joyitas dibujadas


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Oct 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pues me temo que Mejillón tiene razón, Silverado.
> Estás malgastando el Essence...
> 
> 
> Cuando lo necesites para otras cosas... no lo tendrás.



Es posible, pero son futuribles y no conocemos el plazo. En cualquier caso, cono la Esencia se produce, siempre tendré una cantidad disponible.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> " Si más adelante tiene otras aplicaciones, ya cambiaría las prioridades": compresión lectora de Mejillón igual a cero.
> 
> Y no te quejes, que no la he puesto en negativo. O tal vez será que el cero te define bien.



Si más adelante tiene otras aplicaciones... Pero no ves que ambas tienen el mismo nivel de aplicación o que... 

Tu si que tienes compresión lectora, pero de cerebro. Bien comprimido.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Es posible, pero son futuribles y no conocemos el plazo. En cualquier caso, cono la Esencia se produce, siempre tendré una cantidad disponible.





pepita dijo:


> Pues hará lo que le de la gana
> De momento tiene razón, los EPLs además de salirle gratis se pueden vender YA
> La essence NO
> Razonamiento "del pájaro en mano"
> ...




Las EPL las puedes vender ya ? Si ? Dónde ? Será vendiendo conjuntamente con la propiedad y tirando de poner las propiedades con la EPL en Discord .


----------



## mulleixion (17 Oct 2021)

Manitas de papel. Vendiendo todo lo poco que tenéis por temor a perder lo poco que tengáis... Ridículo.


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Oct 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Si más adelante tiene otras aplicaciones... Pero no ves que ambas tienen el mismo nivel de aplicación o que...
> 
> Tu si que tienes compresión lectora, pero de cerebro. Bien comprimido.



"Tú no entender", por lo que veo. Te lo pongo en comillas a ver si comprendes: ahora pueden ser inútiles en su uso final tanto la Esencia como las EPLs.

Pero al menos la Esencia permite tomar posiciones en EPLs concretas y potencialmente únicas, y la Esencia se renueva.

Ya sabía que "comprensión" en tu cabezota mas bien poca, hay que hacer "compresión " para que entre en tu cerebro de mosquito.

" ¿ Tú haber comprendido ahora?"


----------



## mulleixion (17 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> "Tú no entender", por lo que veo. Te lo pongo en comillas a ver si comprendes: ahora pueden ser inútiles en su uso final tanto la Esencia como las EPLs.
> 
> Pero al menos la Esencia permite tomar posiciones en EPLs concretas y potencialmente únicas, y la Esencia se renueva.
> 
> ...




Eres lo que comúnmente se denomina como retrasado. Conoces la aplicación actual de las EPL , sin embargo desconoces la de Esencia.

Tu excusa es que la sigues generando. ¿ Y cuanto tiempo necesitas para generar otros 400 de esencia con tu cartera actual ?

La esencia no tiene valor ni uso pero lo tendrá. Lo desconocemos aún . Pero tú te la juegas todo a la carta de seguir comprando EPL.

Las EPL que comúnmente podian tener valor se compraron en los primeros días . No quieras ir de avanzado del conocimiento , porque lo mismo te comes tus EPL razonadas con patatas , adquiere Esencia X valor y tú te quedas con cara de mono.

Tiene que ser triste que alguien con cerebro de mosquito sea una de las personas más reconocidas donde tú estás invirtiendo. Tanto que te gusta echar cuentas , echa cuentas de cuánto dinero has ganado . Cuanto he ganado yo lo sé de sobra. Vives en el miedo de rascar unos dólares para comprarte una coca cola y un bocadillo de calamares , tolai.


Y eso se ve de sobra solo con ver tus referidos por todas partes. Cuanto has ganado con Earthium o con After Earth ? Estoy seguro de que llevas más dinero perdido que ganado entre todas las plataformas.


----------



## Kartal (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## pepita (17 Oct 2021)

Existen mas cosas en el mundo que E2 e insultar

Muchísimas: viajar, esquiar, patinar, ir en avioneta, en moto, en bici, tirar con arco, con pistola, tumbarte al sol, submarinismo, ir de mariscada, fumarte algún peta, parques temáticos, ligotear, escuchar música, leer, tener amigos, novio, irte de pintxos, salir de copas, jugar a videojuegos, hacer algo prohibido, irte a un concierto, ver las estrellas fugaces, ver películas, bromear, disfrazarte, jugar a ser trader, ... A tu edad yo ya las había probado todas, prueba alguna por favor y déjanos en paz

En muchas se gasta dinero, sí dinero sin retorno, no pasa nada, hay momentos para disfrutar porque sí, a no ser que seas tan muerto de hambre que tengas que rentabilizar cada céntimo de euro. Deja de venir a jodérnoslos

Toda la vida en internet y es el único que me saca tacos


----------



## pepita (17 Oct 2021)

Kartal dijo:


>



jajajaja


----------



## Silverado72 (18 Oct 2021)

Curiosidad. Una pequeña propiedad a la venta en Marbella, por 6.99. Ofrezco en puja 6. Habia comprobado que el propietario la habia obtenido por 1,3 o así.

Al rato me hace una contraoferta por 14,5...la rechazo y se acabo el asunto. El propietario también era español a juzgar por bandera. Con una propiedad en Mallorca de una española que lo anunciaba en Discord me pasó algo parecido.

¿ la versión de E2 de " antes que malvenderlo le prendo fuego"? Es cierto que con algún extranjero tres cuartos de lo mismo, pero la mayoria eran más receptivos.


----------



## pepita (18 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Curiosidad. Una pequeña propiedad a la venta en Marbella, por 6.99. Ofrezco en puja 6. Habia comprobado que el propietario la habia obtenido por 1,3 o así.
> 
> Al rato me hace una contraoferta por 14,5...la rechazo y se acabo el asunto. El propietario también era español a juzgar por bandera. Con una propiedad en Mallorca de una española que lo anunciaba en Discord me pasó algo parecido.
> 
> ¿ la versión de E2 de " antes que malvenderlo le prendo fuego"? Es cierto que con algún extranjero tres cuartos de lo mismo, pero la mayoria eran más receptivos.



jajaja, " antes que malvenderlo le prendo fuego".

A mí me pasó igual hace unos días, veo un terrenito en venta a 30, le ofrezco 24 porque ví que lo había comprado a 4, a ver si cuela y va la tía o el tío y me pide 42.

Yo como soy una blandengue le pagué los 30 de venta directa, no valgo para estas cosas, siempre cedo yo.

Español o española, con foto de una chica


----------



## Kartal (20 Oct 2021)

Ufff... qué gran novedad acaban de meter, era urgentísimo y lo que la comunidad demandaba...


----------



## Margaret Facher (20 Oct 2021)

Shane está jugando a ajedrez en 3D con Earth2, es por eso que no entendéis la profundidad y calado de sus decisiones y updates.

Trust the plan, cuando libere el Kraken vamos a ser ricos. Roma no se construyó en un día.


----------



## pepita (20 Oct 2021)

Pues a mí me parece que ha quedado monísimo


----------



## mulleixion (20 Oct 2021)

Margaret Facher dijo:


> Shane está jugando a ajedrez en 3D con Earth2, es por eso que no entendéis la profundidad y calado de sus decisiones y updates.
> 
> Trust the plan, cuando libere el Kraken vamos a ser ricos. Roma no se construyó en un día.




Es mejor Earthium. Tengo 1600 $ sin invertir ni 1 dólar. Y además las propiedades te las pueden comprar todas . He vendido 0. No me hagas hablar de Earthium y la seriedad del proyecto por favor... Si e2 a veces es un meme , Earthium parece la versión mala de esta historia.


Salu2


----------



## Kartal (20 Oct 2021)

Imagínate viajar a otros países para dar conferencias multitudinarias sobre un meme...


----------



## Silverado72 (20 Oct 2021)

El cuadro de juego es para demostrarnos que Huevón Shane nos tiene muy controlados...

El rediseño del perfil, estilizandolo y poniendo primero las propiedades en venta esta bien.

Efectivamente esta no es la cuestión prioritaria. En todo caso, cualquier mejora demuestra el compromiso de los desarrolladores.


----------



## pepita (20 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> El rediseño del perfil, estilizandolo y poniendo primero las propiedades en venta esta bien.



Vamos, que te ha parecido monísimo como a mí
Y han arreglado alguna cosa, lo de poder comprar sin tener que entrar dos veces, por ejemplo


----------



## Silverado72 (20 Oct 2021)

Ahora han metido colorines para marcar las propiedades. El fondo queda desdibujado, sobre todo en las propiedades propias.


----------



## Don_Quijote (20 Oct 2021)

Hay un detalle que me hace pensar que lo de unir o dividir parcelas PODRÍA ser lo próximo.
A ver quien lo ve.


----------



## Margaret Facher (21 Oct 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Es mejor Earthium. Tengo 1600 $ sin invertir ni 1 dólar. Y además las propiedades te las pueden comprar todas . He vendido 0. No me hagas hablar de Earthium y la seriedad del proyecto por favor... Si e2 a veces es un meme , Earthium parece la versión mala de esta historia.
> 
> 
> Salu2



Ostras la bilis... si ni siquiera el comentario iba sobre ti.

Bueno si metiéndote con esa plataforma dejas de hacer lo que has hecho desde que entraste a este hilo (buscar bronca, intentar humillar, fardar de humo y meter la pata en el camino), adelante.

Lo que no tengo nada claro es en qué medida meterte con otras plataformas va a hacer mejor la más que dudosa gestion de Shane de Earth2.


----------



## Kartal (21 Oct 2021)

Margaret Facher dijo:


> Ostras la bilis... si ni siquiera el comentario iba sobre ti.
> 
> Bueno si metiéndote con esa plataforma dejas de hacer lo que has hecho desde que entraste a este hilo* (buscar bronca, intentar humillar, fardar de humo y meter la pata en el camino)*, adelante.



Lo tengo en el ignore pero diría que te estás refiriendo al molusco parlanchín 

Mi recomendación, desde la experiencia propia: no gastes muchas energías rebatiendo, ni con Mejillón ni con Molinillos. Es agotador y no sacas nada en claro. No vale la pena.

Pero bueno si os ponéis a contestarles me avisáis, los designoro y pongo unas palomitas en el micro.


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Oct 2021)

Margaret Facher dijo:


> Ostras la bilis... si ni siquiera el comentario iba sobre ti.
> 
> Bueno si metiéndote con esa plataforma dejas de hacer lo que has hecho desde que entraste a este hilo (buscar bronca, intentar humillar, fardar de humo y meter la pata en el camino), adelante.
> 
> Lo que no tengo nada claro es en qué medida meterte con otras plataformas va a hacer mejor la más que dudosa gestion de Shane de Earth2.



Al ignore por citar al mejillón.


----------



## Silverado72 (27 Oct 2021)

Algunas compras recientes me han reflotado en la lista:


----------



## pepita (27 Oct 2021)

Que bien, me codeo con potentados, jajaja. Hay muchos conocidos, a ver si sólo vamos a estar los que hemos entrado por el foro

Creo que kartal o Le_Fanu trajeron un enlace donde se podían ver mas de 50, no me acuerdo, yo creo que el coronavirus me ha dejado sin memoria


----------



## Visrul (27 Oct 2021)

Por cierto @Silverado72, aprovecho para darte las gracias por unos referidos que no sabía de quién eran


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Oct 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Que bien, me codeo con potentados, *jajaja*. Hay muchos conocidos, a ver si sólo vamos a estar los que hemos entrado por el foro
> 
> Creo que kartal o Le_Fanu trajeron un enlace donde se podían ver mas de 50, no me acuerdo, yo creo que el coronavirus me ha dejado sin memoria



¿Jajaja?
¿No querrás decir "jejeje"?


----------



## El_neutral (28 Oct 2021)

Pillo sitio, que llevaba meses con esta cosa olvidada

Pues nada, me meto después de meses y veo ésto, ¿qué cojones quiere decir?, ¿Sólo he ganado un mísero dólar por mis terrenos?


----------



## Kartal (28 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Algunas compras recientes me han reflotado en la lista:
> Ver archivo adjunto 820008



Me he puesto la bandera de España para ver si aparezco en el top y salgo el 38º en número de tiles y el 7º en créditos gastados  

Eso de 14.000 € es sorprendente. Desde enero he hecho mucho trading en E2 comprando y vendiendo propiedades, pero mi inversión fue ridícula.


----------



## Kartal (28 Oct 2021)

Por cierto, lo del nº de tiles también es algo bastante engañoso, creo que era más real cuando ponía el networth de cada uno. Yo ahora tengo 2725 tiles solamente, pero 1/3 son de Clase 1. En el pasado tenía muchísimas más tiles pero casi todas de Clase 2, hasta que hice una reestructuración de mi cartera este verano.

Pero bueno que es hablar por hablar, aquí la estrategia de uno es algo superfluo, lo importante es dar conferencias multitudinarias con PowerPoint en Italia.


----------



## Kartal (2 Nov 2021)

Microsoft prepara su propio metaverso e incorporará PowerPoint

Uno que conocemos va a cortocircuitar...  

Ahora en serio, igual a uno de estos mastodontes les da un día por comprar E2...


----------



## Kartal (3 Nov 2021)

Parece que habrán novedades (o anuncios de novedades) durante este mes. A ver si se anima algo la cosa porque el proyecto parece que no termina de arrancar y la confianza de muchos usuarios está por los suelos.


----------



## Elbrujo (4 Nov 2021)

Hola. Acabo de ponerme una EPL dando nombre a mis tierras de VB. Me he puesto ""elbrujo1"" y no aparece por ningun lado. Alguien sabe decirme si lo he echo bien y donde puedo mirarlo?

Ha pasado algo relevanre en las ultimas semanas?


----------



## pepita (4 Nov 2021)

Pues ya pueden hacer algo porque está superparado. Se me ocurrió mirar Alexa y vi que había habido un bajonazo tremendo justo en octubre.




Elbrujo dijo:


> Hola. Acabo de ponerme una EPL dando nombre a mis tierras de VB. Me he puesto ""elbrujo1"" y no aparece por ningun lado. Alguien sabe decirme si lo he echo bien y donde puedo mirarlo?
> 
> Ha pasado algo relevanre en las ultimas semanas?



Yo debo estar perdiendo la cabeza, creo que ya preguntaste lo mismo. Si que aparece:

Earth 2®




Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Jajaja?
> ¿No querrás decir "jejeje"?



Pues no sé, pongo según me sale, ya me reñían mis padres desde pequeña por reirme en exceso.



Kartal dijo:


> Por cierto, lo del nº de tiles también es algo bastante engañoso, creo que era más real cuando ponía el networth de cada uno. Yo ahora tengo 2725 tiles solamente, pero 1/3 son de Clase 1. En el pasado tenía muchísimas más tiles pero casi todas de Clase 2, hasta que hice una reestructuración de mi cartera este verano.
> 
> Pero bueno que es hablar por hablar, aquí la estrategia de uno es algo superfluo, lo importante es dar conferencias multitudinarias con PowerPoint en Italia.



No te había visto, ahora resulta que eres el mas potentado de todos


----------



## Elbrujo (4 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues ya pueden hacer algo porque está superparado. Se me ocurrió mirar Alexa y vi que había habido un bajonazo tremendo justo en octubre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias pepita. Esque ultimamente estoy muy desconectado y no se muy bien de que va ya la cosa. Me he puesto en VB y veo las parcelitas con sus nombres. Me pongo encima de la mia y no sale nada. Imagino que me he quedado bastante atras y necesito un intensivo.


----------



## pepita (4 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Gracias pepita. Esque ultimamente estoy muy desconectado y no se muy bien de que va ya la cosa. Me he puesto en VB y veo las parcelitas con sus nombres. Me pongo encima de la mia y no sale nada. Imagino que me he quedado bastante atras y necesito un intensivo.



Tu de momento recoge la esencia y las joyas y no te preocupes de más, cuando haya que hacer algo ya avisaremos


----------



## Elbrujo (4 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Tu de momento recoge la esencia y las joyas y no te preocupes de más, cuando haya que hacer algo ya avisaremos



Eso hago pero cada vez dan menos esencias y con las joyas ya no se que hacer


----------



## pepita (4 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Eso hago pero cada vez dan menos esencias y con las joyas ya no se que hacer



Guardarlo todo, ahi quieto, por si suena la flauta. Y si no suena a lo grande también, que algún día podremos jugar comerciando con ellas


----------



## Jebediah (4 Nov 2021)

Para darle vidilla al tema, tengo 2 EPL de 4 letras libres pero no se me ocurre ninguno bueno. ¿Sugerencias?

Para los ganadores de regalo estas 2 propiedades.

Si preferís los mandáis por privado pero estaría bien ponerlos aquí para que tengamos algo con que entretenernos. ¡Ale buen juevess!


----------



## pepita (4 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Para darle vidilla al tema, tengo 2 EPL de 4 letras libres pero no se me ocurre ninguno bueno. ¿Sugerencias?
> 
> Para los ganadores de regalo estas 2 propiedades.
> 
> ...



Te envio una por privado es de 6 pero me parece muy buena y no quiero que te la quite algún molusco


----------



## pepita (4 Nov 2021)

De 4 ya voy a pensar más


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Para darle vidilla al tema, tengo 2 EPL de 4 letras libres pero no se me ocurre ninguno bueno. ¿Sugerencias?
> 
> Para los ganadores de regalo estas 2 propiedades.
> 
> ...



Calvopex. Es de 7 pero seguro que triunfas...o no.


----------



## Kartal (4 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Para darle vidilla al tema, tengo 2 EPL de 4 letras libres pero no se me ocurre ninguno bueno. ¿Sugerencias?
> 
> Para los ganadores de regalo estas 2 propiedades.
> 
> ...



Supongo que algunas ya estarán pilladas, pero por si acaso...

EXIT, EURO, MARS, VIVA, ViBu, VB4E, STOP, MEGA, NEOX, PERU, CATS, CARS, PETS, KOTN, KOTS, SARS, BIRD, DOGS, YUAN, COIN,...


----------



## pepita (4 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Supongo que algunas ya estarán pilladas, pero por si acaso...
> 
> EXIT, EURO, MARS, VIVA, ViBu, VB4E, STOP, MEGA, NEOX, PERU, CATS, CARS, PETS, KOTN, KOTS, SARS, BIRD, DOGS, YUAN, COIN,...



Pon las que no estén, que si no nos volvemos locos


----------



## Jebediah (4 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pon las que no estén, que si no nos volvemos locos


----------



## Jebediah (4 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Supongo que algunas ya estarán pilladas, pero por si acaso...
> 
> EXIT, EURO, MARS, VIVA, ViBu, VB4E, STOP, MEGA, NEOX, PERU, CATS, CARS, PETS, KOTN, KOTS, SARS, BIRD, DOGS, YUAN, COIN,...



De la lista con DOGS se me ha ocurrido DOGE, pero está ocupado ainnss, CARS Y BIKE también ocupados


----------



## Kartal (4 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pon las que no estén, que si no nos volvemos locos



Las lentejas bien, Pepi? No te olvides de hacer conservas que vienen tiempos duros...


----------



## pepita (4 Nov 2021)

Si y moon, zara , john, sexo, gold, meta, shop



Kartal dijo:


> Las lentejas bien, Pepi? No te olvides de hacer conservas que vienen tiempos duros...



Mira como voy, ya no voy a hacer lentejas hoy, y tu a currarte los epls


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 Nov 2021)

Podemos poner las que hemos comprado.
Las mias

Cannabis
Dogworld
Solargate

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (4 Nov 2021)

Villaburbuja
‎Sitemap
virtualroom (con su local original en Paris)
VillaGiralda
Euskadi
megaciudades
referrals
easterhunt

y alguna mas


----------



## Kartal (4 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Si y moon, zara , john, sexo, gold, meta, shop
> 
> 
> Mira como voy, ya no voy a hacer lentejas hoy, y tu a currarte los epls
> ...



Que le sea leve, señora.


----------



## Jebediah (4 Nov 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Podemos poner las que hemos comprado.
> Las mias
> 
> Cannabis
> ...



Yo tengo demasiados para hacer lista


----------



## Jebediah (4 Nov 2021)

He probado MINE pero nada, ocupado.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo tengo demasiados para hacer lista



Con esos 3 si esto chuta me hago de oro, no me hacen falta mas

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (4 Nov 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Con esos 3 si esto chuta me hago de oro, no me hacen falta mas
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Ojalá, serán grandes noticias para todos.


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Nov 2021)

Están hablando de algo relacionado con ice cream Posts & Updates - SundaeSwap, pero ni idea de si tendrá relación.


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Nov 2021)

Han abierto Israel.


----------



## pepita (4 Nov 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Han abierto Israel.



aggggggggggg


----------



## pepita (4 Nov 2021)

GRACIAS Le_Fanu ¿habeis pillado clase 1? aynsss, yo he comprado pero ya es 2, y no para de subir jajaja, como somos
Me ha pillado sin fondos y encima se me ha bloqueado el pccccccccc, a saber qué he comprado

Joer se lo habrán llevado los del discord que están al loro 24/24


----------



## antoniussss (4 Nov 2021)

mi inversion en israel, 2,49 euros que tenia de remanente.

xao


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> GRACIAS Le_Fanu ¿habeis pillado clase 1? aynsss, yo he comprado pero ya es 2, y no para de subir jajaja, como somos
> Me ha pillado sin fondos y encima se me ha bloqueado el pccccccccc, a saber qué he comprado
> 
> Joer se lo habrán llevado los del discord que están al loro 24/24



Cuando lo he visto la primera vez estaba a 0,20 y era clase 1, pero me he ido a Tel Aviv para pillar una buena localización y al darle a comprar ya era clase 2... Ha volado. Las putas ballenas se están congratulando de haber comprado 5000 tiles de clase 1. Así es imposible competir, claro.


----------



## pepita (4 Nov 2021)

Estaba a punto de comprar clase 1 en el mercado y me lo han quitado de las manos


----------



## Kartal (4 Nov 2021)

Ya podrían haber avisado aunque sea con 24 horas de antelación. Se tiran semanas sin decir ni mu y esperan que los usuarios estemos todo el día atentos? En fin...


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Nov 2021)

Ni un centavo más para esta gentuza hasta que no empiecen a corregir bugs y a mejorar el 3D.


----------



## pepita (4 Nov 2021)

Que renegones estáis


----------



## Silverado72 (5 Nov 2021)

Testimonialmente dos cuadrados en Haifa. Ni soy devoto de los juden ni tampoco voy a arriesgarme mucho más ya.


----------



## Jebediah (5 Nov 2021)

250.000 tiles vendidas sin previo aviso de apertura, parece que la gente sigue con ganas y está al pie del cañón, les sigue funcionando el truco de la zanahoria.


----------



## JuanMacClane (5 Nov 2021)

¿se puede hacer aquí algo más aparte de comprar para especular?


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Que renegones estáis



Tienen hace MESES un bug enorme en Firefox.
Les escribí explicándoselo. Me hicieron un par de preguntas técnicas, se las respondí.
Después me volvieron a hacer más preguntas, de las que ya estaban en mi mail inicial. Volvi a explicarlo, por segunda vez.
Después me pidieron pantallazos. Se los proporcioné.
Después volvieron a hacerme las mismas preguntas otra vez. Les mandé a la mierda.

El bug, por supuesto, sigue sin ser arreglado.
Meses sin un solo vídeo sobre el 3D. Ninguna mejora sobre el 3D, ninguna información.

Mi confianza ha menguado, sí.
Ni un centavo más hasta que empiecen a mover el culo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (5 Nov 2021)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> ¿se puede hacer aquí algo más aparte de comprar para especular?



No. No se puede especular.
Sólo comprar.


----------



## pepita (5 Nov 2021)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> ¿se puede hacer aquí algo más aparte de comprar para especular?



Si pero está todo en desarrollo. Jugar con un sistema economico , con las tiles compradas se generan recursos, joyas y esencia y con esos recursos se pueden construir edificaciones, de momento son holobuildings muy muy básicos, pero esperamos que algún día sean realistas y se pueda hacer de todo desde VR a AR y mucho más, va muy lento pero la finalidad es esa, una plataforma de realidad virtual en la que puedas jugar, comprar, vender.

Que ilusión he vendido al doble un terrenito que compré ayer, aunque pocos cientos pocos miles


----------



## pepita (5 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tienen hace MESES un bug enorme en Firefox.
> Les escribí explicándoselo. Me hicieron un par de preguntas técnicas, se las respondí.
> Después me volvieron a hacer más preguntas, de las que ya estaban en mi mail inicial. Volvi a explicarlo, por segunda vez.
> Después me pidieron pantallazos. Se los proporcioné.
> ...



Yo creo que este mes nos enseñarán algo de Nathaniel que es lo que te gusta


----------



## Jebediah (5 Nov 2021)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> ¿se puede hacer aquí algo más aparte de comprar para especular?





Don_Quijote dijo:


> No. No se puede especular.
> Sólo comprar.



Por poner caso práctico propio: Parcela comprada por $93,75 vendida por $400. Que uno no sea capaz no significa que no se pueda. Seamos rigurosos con la información que damos, que si no no ayudamos nada.


----------



## JuanMacClane (5 Nov 2021)

vamos, que sois todos unos pasapiseros y unos pepitos virtuales.


----------



## Jebediah (5 Nov 2021)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> vamos, que sois todos unos pasapiseros y unos pepitos virtuales.



Correcto, y ciudadanos de Villa Burbuja.


----------



## pepita (5 Nov 2021)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> vamos, que sois todos unos pasapiseros y unos pepitos virtuales.



Yo pepita hasta las entrañas y mis tierras nunca bajan, antes las quemo


----------



## Remero (5 Nov 2021)

Cómo hacer una cartera para invertir en Metaverso... a largo plazo


Es uno de los términos de moda, el metaverso, que no deja de ser un nuevo concepto de creación y gestión tanto del ocio y trabajo en entornos virtuales pero con cada vez más aplicaciones reales. Facebook lo ha puesto de moda, pero realmente la gran mayoría de los valores tecnológicos están en...




www.estrategiasdeinversion.com







Me ha hecho gracia que en el gráfico salga earth2 como posible inversión en el metaverso. Ahora que está de moda el tema sería el momento de publicitarlo a tope, sacar la crypto... Pero supongo que rascarse la barriga y seguir haciendo caja -ahora con israel- es más cómodo.


----------



## pepita (7 Nov 2021)

Oye chicos ésto que quiere decir?
Mucha gente tiene este simbolito en la primera propiedad, la imagen es del perfil de @Silverado72
Yo no la tengo. A ver si os ha tocado algo, porque entro y no veo que sea que tienes holobuildings ni nada y como dijo el Mesias que este mes iba a haber premios random o algo asi...
Yo estoy negra que no tengo ¿alguien sabe lo que es?


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Oye chicos ésto que quiere decir?
> Mucha gente tiene este simbolito en la primera propiedad, la imagen es del perfil de @Silverado72
> Yo no la tengo. A ver si os ha tocado algo, porque entro y no veo que sea que tienes holobuildings ni nada y como dijo el Mesias que este mes iba a haber premios random o algo asi...
> Yo estoy negra que no tengo ¿alguien sabe lo que es?
> ...



Es la propiedad destacada por el usuario en cuestión, para que aparezca la primera de la lista. Algo así como el tuit fijado en tu muro de twitter. Lo pueden hacer todos los usuarios.

Para hacerlo tienes que dar a EDIT en alguna de tus propiedades en tu página de perfil y seleccionar MAKE THIS A FEATURED PROPERTY.


----------



## Silverado72 (7 Nov 2021)

Oh Dios mío, me he convertido en referencia. 

La verdad es que estaba trasteando y he probado a ver como funcionaba lo del Feature. Es otro de los caprichos de Huevón Shane para tenernos distraidos.

Ahora lo he cambiado y he puesto una propiedad de Villa Burbuja con EPL.


----------



## Polo_00 (7 Nov 2021)

Y las joyas para cuando vamos a utilizarlas? llevo unas cuantas páginas acumuladas y venderlas por una mierda que por cierto ya hay muchas a la venta pues...


----------



## pepita (7 Nov 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Y las joyas para cuando vamos a utilizarlas? llevo unas cuantas páginas acumuladas y venderlas por una mierda que por cierto ya hay muchas a la venta pues...



El dia de Israel se vendían las amarillas a 0,50 porque los ricachones tenían que slotear ya lo sabemos para la próxima, ya han vuelto a bajar, yo vendí algunas



Le Fanu dijo:


> Es la propiedad destacada por el usuario en cuestión, para que aparezca la primera de la lista. Algo así como el tuit fijado en tu muro de twitter. Lo pueden hacer todos los usuarios.
> 
> Para hacerlo tienes que dar a EDIT en alguna de tus propiedades en tu página de perfil y seleccionar MAKE THIS A FEATURED PROPERTY.



Vaya que pena, yo haciéndome ilusiones. Gracias!


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Nov 2021)

Hace mucho que no subo cancioncicas... pero yo todo este asunto lo veo muy negro, así que aquí os dejo una cancioncica dedicada a todos los negros del foro.

07/11/2021: Cancioncica *dedicada a todos los negros del foro.*


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (7 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Hace mucho que no subo cancioncicas... pero yo todo este asunto lo veo muy negro, así que aquí os dejo una cancioncica dedicada a todos los negros del foro.
> 
> 07/11/2021: Cancioncica *dedicada a todos los negros del foro.*



Plaster y sus multis te lo agradecerán.


----------



## das kind (7 Nov 2021)

Joder, llevaba varios meses sin entrar, y me encuentro con que he generado unos diamantes. Eso sí, apenas recibo ingresos por mis (escasos) terrenos. Se han revalorizado casi un 400%, pero como no he seguido esto me encuentro bastante perdido.

Optaré por el HODL, como le he leído a un conforero un par de páginas más atrás. La verdad es que apenas he metido 20 leuros, así que tampoco me va a arruinar esto...


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Nov 2021)

Paja mental interesante:

Theoretically, as of today, Earth2 has generated more Essence than Tiles outstanding


----------



## Jebediah (8 Nov 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Paja mental interesante:
> 
> Theoretically, as of today, Earth2 has generated more Essence than Tiles outstanding



Un artículo que tiene su curro; creo que explica bien la idea que muchos tenemos en mente con este proyecto o con sus potenciales ganancias _en la parte especulativa del proyecto._


----------



## mulleixion (8 Nov 2021)

Buena suerte gastadores de Esencia . Ahora os hará falta para craftear las joyas que no podreis craftear.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Nov 2021)

From stage2
Crafting is available and what we know so far:
Improving a small jewel makes it clear (cost 18 Essence and 24 shards, maybe), or luminous (30 Essence and around 30 shards)








Earth 2®







stage2-app.earth2.io






Enhorabuena tambien a todos los vendedores de joyas.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Nov 2021)

Gastar essence para craftear joyas, ¿no sería un absurdo? Pregunto porque no sé por donde puede tirar el mercado de las joyas o si serán tan importantes como para gastar essence en ellas.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Gastar essence para craftear joyas, ¿no sería un absurdo? Pregunto porque no sé por donde puede tirar el mercado de las joyas o si serán tan importantes como para gastar essence en ellas.




Si esas joyas aumentan tu producción de recursos y esos recursos son el verdadero mercado posterior de E2, tiene todo el sentido gastar esencia en esas joyas. Aun asi tienes capacidad de elegir. Si te has gastado toda la esencia , veremos cuanto tienes que esperar generando mas esencia hasta poder craftear un buen puñado de joyas para slotearlas en tus propiedades. De hecho pocos tendran tanta esencia para craftear la totalidad de sus propiedades.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## mulleixion (8 Nov 2021)

Tier 1 : 24 esencias. Cuando hay Tiers normalmente no se queda en el 1. Asi que basta con imaginar cuanto va a costar aumentar los tiers productivos.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Nov 2021)

Quemas joyas para tener shards. Los shards incrementan la calidad de las joyas. Si no hay esencia, no hay shards. Sin shards no incrementas el valor de las joyas.

Sin joyas, tampoco hay shards.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Nov 2021)

Que es lo que viene ahora? Gente que no tiene joyas porque las ha vendido o malvendido. Tendran que comprar joyas para conseguir shards = aumento valor de las joyas. Suerte si quereis avanzar en el juego los que hayais comprado EPL con toda vuestra esencia y hayais vendido las joyas para sacar unos euros . Ahora si quereis avanzar , esperareis una eternidad o os tocará apoquinar.

Salu2


----------



## mulleixion (8 Nov 2021)

Ademas, hay dos joyas que aumentaran la deteccion de E-ther

"sunrise and sunset on the other hand will increase ether detection"



sunset: "Increases Sand & Limestone production by "% per day on the property where it is used, if there is such a production. It also adds 2 E-ther to the daily E-ther detection")
sunrise: "Increases Freshwater & Iron Ore production by % per day on the property where it is used, if there is such a production. It also adds 2 E-ther to the daily E-ther detection")


----------



## pepita (8 Nov 2021)

ya están las joyas a 0.45 otra vez, y el mejillón quemado , ayer podias haberlas recomprado baratitas cuando volvieron a su precio
avisado estabas


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ya están las joyas a 0.45 otra vez, y el mejillón quemado , ayer podias haberlas recomprado baratitas cuando volvieron a su precio
> avisado estabas



Comprar joyas es una gilipollez.
Son gratis. Sólo hay que esperar y vienen ellas solitas.

Total, no sirven para nada. Si algún día sirven para algo, pues ya se verá cuál es su mejor uso.


----------



## pepita (8 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Comprar joyas es una gilipollez.
> Son gratis. Sólo hay que esperar y vienen ellas solitas.
> 
> Total, no sirven para nada. Si algún día sirven para algo, pues ya se verá cuál es su mejor uso.



a mi me quedan 100 páginas para vender unas cuantas, y después a esperar que vuelvan a bajar para recomprar
Me he expresado mal como siempre, quedan 100 páginas para que suban a 1 euro que es cuando las venderé, ya veremos si es verdad que las compran


----------



## mulleixion (8 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ya están las joyas a 0.45 otra vez, y el mejillón quemado , ayer podias haberlas recomprado baratitas cuando volvieron a su precio
> avisado estabas




XDDD Sisi hazte la longuis ahora. A ver cómo crafteas .


----------



## pepita (8 Nov 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> XDDD Sisi hazte la longuis ahora. A ver cómo crafteas .



Estabas avisado, si no sabes coger el tren es tu culpa, ahora no lloriquees


----------



## Jebediah (8 Nov 2021)

Round 1227, Fight!


----------



## mulleixion (8 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Estabas avisado, si no sabes coger el tren es tu culpa, ahora no lloriquees




??? Que tren. Si tu tren es el de seguir siendo pobre y comer las migas que dejan los demás.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Nov 2021)

Mi tren. El tuyo : céntimos de joyas.


----------



## pepita (8 Nov 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> ??? Que tren. Si tu tren es el de seguir siendo pobre y comer las migas que dejan los demás.



Sólo miré tus adjuntos una vez y entendí que siempre estés lloriqueando como una nenita.

Animo en unos dias podrás volver a comprar joyas negras a 0.75

Por cierto ya avisaste a tus himbersores cuando abrieron Israel ¿y que tal? ¿esperaron 210 minutos a que tu compraras antes?


----------



## pepita (8 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Round 1227, Fight!



No te creas, aún no ha empezado


----------



## mulleixion (8 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Sólo miré tus adjuntos una vez y entendí que siempre estés lloriqueando como una nenita.
> 
> Animo en unos dias podrás volver a comprar joyas negras a 0.75
> 
> Por cierto ya avisaste a tus himbersores cuando abrieron Israel ¿y que tal? ¿esperaron 210 minutos a que tu compraras antes?




Encima subnormal xD


----------



## pepita (8 Nov 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Encima subnormal xD



Deja de llorar ya , aquí, en discord, en twitter, vas a inundar internet


----------



## mulleixion (8 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Deja de llorar ya , aquí, en discord, en twitter, vas a inundar internet



Como te gusta olerme el culo pobrecita ....


----------



## pepita (8 Nov 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Como te gusta olerme el culo pobrecita ....



¿Que tal tus himbersores? ¿slotean bien? mira a ver qué tal craftean, ¿compran joyitas negras a 0,90? 

Tienes que prepararte muchas conferencias, no pierdas el tiempo llorando porque tus joyitas no suben


----------



## Silverado72 (10 Nov 2021)

Anuncio oficial de Huevón Shane:

Dear Earth 2 Players,

We hope all is well. We would first like to thank you all for your kind messages of support during the first Earth 2 Anniversary! Jewel Crafting is the first of multiple announcements and updates we have scheduled this month and we feel a great way to kick things off for November!

Estimados jugadores de Earth 2: 

Esperamos que todo esté bien. En primer lugar, nos gustaría agradecerles a todos por sus amables mensajes de apoyo durante el primer aniversario de Earth 2. 
El Jewel Crafting es el primero de los múltiples anuncios y actualizaciones que hemos programado para este mes y creemos que es una excelente manera de comenzar en noviembre.





__





Earth 2®







earth2.io


----------



## Jebediah (10 Nov 2021)

"Including the first, soon to be announced, official PvP game" 

¿Se viene juego dentro del juego?


----------



## Silverado72 (10 Nov 2021)

Texto del anuncio en el enlace:

11 de noviembre de 2021: 

Earth 2 se complace en anunciar el próximo lanzamiento de Jewel Crafting. Las joyas se convertirán en una parte central del planeado Earth 2 EcoSim y podrán impulsar, controlar y especializar la producción de recursos en la propiedad de un jugador. En los próximos días, Earth 2 introducirá una capa adicional a Jewels llamada Jewel Crafting. Jewel Crafting es una nueva característica que brinda a los jugadores la capacidad de convertir sus Joyas existentes en Joyas de nivel superior de segundo nivel que se pueden adaptar a las necesidades del mercado. Los jugadores podrán crear Joyas más fuertes combinando varias juntas, o romperlas, lo que genera algo llamado Fragmentos. Luego, los fragmentos se pueden combinar en joyas más pequeñas del color elegido o, junto con la esencia, se pueden crear con las joyas que ya posee para mejorar aún más su calidad y efecto. 

Además de su parte clave de EcoSim, Jewels proporcionará múltiples niveles de utilidad en otras áreas de Earth 2, incluido el primer juego oficial PvP, que se anunciará próximamente. En tales juegos, será opcional que los creadores del juego establezcan los beneficios que las Joyas liberan durante el juego e incluso si la Joya se convierte en consumible o no. “En un juego tradicional, estos productos se venderían y distribuirían directamente del creador del juego al jugador y no serían intercambiables entre otros jugadores en un mercado abierto por su valor”, dijo Shane Isaac, fundador de Earth 2. “

Earth 2 cree romper esta tendencia como una de nuestras creencias fundamentales a largo plazo es incluir a los jugadores en todo el ecosistema, lo que permite que los jugadores se involucren y participen en la distribución de los activos del juego, el contenido generado por el usuario y en las experiencias futuras del jugador. Nuestro enfoque con Jewels alimenta nuestro deseo general de crear un metaverso geolocalizado gobernado por jugadores y la idea de introducir el desove de Jewel en propiedades existentes de Earth 2 en una etapa temprana es una iniciativa para recompensar a nuestros primeros partidarios y propietarios de tierras ”.

Está previsto que se lance un nivel adicional de elaboración de joyas en las próximas semanas, con cada lanzamiento futuro que desbloquee decenas de más resultados de elaboración potenciales, un número que seguirá creciendo con cada nueva versión. 

La fabricación tendrá un efecto deflacionario inherente en el suministro de Joyas y aumentará su escasez, lo que se hará más evidente a medida que sigamos oficializando nuestros planes a largo plazo. ¡Este anuncio y lanzamiento es parte de nuestra celebración del mes del aniversario de Earth 2 con más anuncios programados, sorpresas y noticias durante noviembre de 2021!


----------



## Jebediah (11 Nov 2021)

Crafting en marcha, con el lío que hay yo necesitaré un manual para saber qué joyas estoy haciendo, así que por ahora quietecito.


----------



## pepita (11 Nov 2021)

3yo ya he vendido una sunrise, jeje

aqui el manual, no sé de donde lo sacan




y aqui un videotutorial


----------



## Jebediah (11 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> 3yo ya he vendido una sunrise, jeje
> 
> aqui el manual, no sé de donde lo sacan
> 
> ...



Oh que bueno, ¡gracias!


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Nov 2021)

Menudo follón... Antes de ponerme a actuar como loco, me esperaré a que otros vayan por delante.

Tengo algunas preguntas... a ver si alguien puede responder y orientar un poquito.

1. En la pestaña de crafting, qué coño se hace, ¿dividir las joyas que ya teníamos en otras más pequeñas o unir las que ya teníamos en otras más grandes? No lo tengo claro.

2. En el comienzo del video tutorial... El tipo tiene 654 joyas rojas (ochres). Mete tres en los huecos, le da a craft y al hacerlo, parece que obtiene y una "cloudy small roja 2". ¿Esto es así? Después repite el proceso con grises y con azules, obteniendo una "cloudy 2" gris y otra azul. ¿Es correcto?

3. Después junta estas tres "cloudy 2" y obtiene una "Sunrise". ¿Correcto?

4. ¿Alguien puede darle un poco de contexto a este recetario de joyas?


----------



## Margaret Facher (11 Nov 2021)

Escuchad los 30 últimos segundos xD


----------



## Jebediah (11 Nov 2021)

Margaret Facher dijo:


> Escuchad los 30 últimos segundos xD



Joder, ¿se ha quedado sin tiempo para el programa o que? Mira que iba bien...


----------



## pepita (11 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Menudo follón... Antes de ponerme a actuar como loco, me esperaré a que otros vayan por delante.
> 
> Tengo algunas preguntas... a ver si alguien puede responder y orientar un poquito.
> 
> ...




Yo mas tarde si saco un rato lo explico, ahora no toqueis sin saber que si se hace mal se queman las joyas y se pierden


----------



## pepita (11 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> 1. En la pestaña de slotting, qué coño se hace, ¿dividir las joyas que ya teníamos en otras más pequeñas o unir las que ya teníamos en otras más grandes? No lo tengo claro.



Supongo que te refieres a Crafting, slotting ya deberías tenerla llena de joyas, pues sirve para que en cada propiedad se detecte mas cantidad de ether

En Crafting mejoramos las joyas, las subimos de nivel. Se pueden conseguir las de la tabla adjunta.

Las combinaciones de joyas según color , cantidad de esencia y de shards consiguen diferentes mejoras según lo que le añadamos:


*A la izquierda la joya que ponemos, a la derecha la que vamos a conseguir:*

-Ejemplo 1 : 1 joya gris +3 shards + 3 essence = 1 cloudy small gris nivel 1

-Ejemplo 2 : 3 joyas del mismo color de las que ya tenemos, nivel 1 (gris, negra, roja, etc) = 1 joya de segundo nivel del mismo color




Hay que tener cuidado porque si no existe esa combinación (por ejemplo pones una verde , 2 rojas, 3 negras u otra combinación al azar que no existe) no hay mejora y se queman las joyas y te da shards. Si no tienes shards para alguna combinación puedes quemar joyas.

Lo que hace el del video al principio es dividir las joyas , yo las primeras las he dividido hasta quedarme con 1 de cada tipo para estar familiarizada, pero puedes hacerlo con muchas joyas a la vez. Si te equivocas puedes perder todas esas joyas. Abajo te avisa : Allow bulk crafting (Cuidado con eso)





La primera vez que haces una combinación no te sale si está bien o mal hecha, es por eso por lo que hay que tener cuidado. Una vez que la has hecho la primera vez ya la verás en "combinations" y puedes ir mas tranquilo.





Si alguien se anima que vaya ampliando, no sé donde pone para qué sirve cada una, lo miro en el mercado
Y si me he equivocado en algo por favor corregidme


----------



## DEREC (11 Nov 2021)

Pregunta: ¿Qué hace esta puta mierda en consumo responsable?

Mover al subforo de ShitShitShitCoins


----------



## Jebediah (11 Nov 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Qué hace esta puta mierda en consumo responsable?
> 
> Mover al subforo de ShitShitShitCoins



Te mueves tú allí y solucionado.

No querían el tema en _bolsa e inversiones_ así que aquí quedó.


----------



## mulleixion (12 Nov 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Qué hace esta puta mierda en consumo responsable?
> 
> Mover al subforo de ShitShitShitCoins



También podemos mover a tu puta madre pero decidió quedarse en el prostíbulo del foro.


----------



## antoniussss (12 Nov 2021)

la pregunta es para que sirve transformar las joyas en shards o joyas de nivel 2.

si no sirve para nada por ahora ahí se quedan, en tanto que se pueda hacer en el futuro de igual manera que hoy.


----------



## Kartal (12 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> la pregunta es para que sirve transformar las joyas en shards o joyas de nivel 2.
> 
> si no sirve para nada por ahora ahí se quedan, en tanto que se pueda hacer en el futuro de igual manera que hoy.



Las Jamaica, Sunset y Sunrise dan extra Ether cada día si las sloteas en tus propiedades. Yo esta mañana ya lo he notado al recolectar Essence, una buena subida...


----------



## Jebediah (12 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Las Jamaica, Sunset y Sunrise dan extra Ether cada día si las sloteas en tus propiedades. Yo esta mañana ya lo he notado al recolectar Essence, una buena subida...



Ya lo creo, subida bestial de essence, el triple que los días normales.


----------



## Jebediah (12 Nov 2021)

Sería un puntazo y de lo más interesante que la cripto o moneda de cambio de este metaverso fuera el "essence". Una moneda que no se pudiese comprar en oferta pública como las demás criptos si no que habría que "minarlo" en las propiedades que tenemos.


----------



## pepita (12 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> la pregunta es para que sirve transformar las joyas en shards o joyas de nivel 2.
> 
> si no sirve para nada por ahora ahí se quedan, en tanto que se pueda hacer en el futuro de igual manera que hoy.



Aquí hay que estar todo el día trabajando. No se pueden quedar quietas mas que las tiles por si suben de valor, lo demás hay que estar al loro continuamente.
Si no recoges el ether cada día lo pierdes, y si no mejoras las joyas consigues mucha menos cantidad de ether
Y eso sin contar que hay que tener preparados holobuildings, creo, para que también almacenen mas recursos.
Yo ya me veo ahí metida toda la tarde porque ayer puse poquitas joyas.


----------



## automono (12 Nov 2021)

nos ponemos en que esto no es una "himbersion esperando pelotazo", sino un juego virtual tal y como se anuncia.
pues es una puta mierda lo que estan haciendo, en el apartado gestion de recursos, menudo popurri de gilipolleces, acabaran haciendo un candy crush....


----------



## Jebediah (12 Nov 2021)

automono dijo:


> nos ponemos en que esto no es una "himbersion esperando pelotazo", sino un juego virtual tal y como se anuncia.
> pues es una puta mierda lo que estan haciendo, en el apartado gestion de recursos, menudo popurri de gilipolleces, *acabaran haciendo un candy crush....*



¡Pues menudo exitazo!


----------



## mulleixion (12 Nov 2021)

automono dijo:


> nos ponemos en que esto no es una "himbersion esperando pelotazo", sino un juego virtual tal y como se anuncia.
> pues es una puta mierda lo que estan haciendo, en el apartado gestion de recursos, menudo popurri de gilipolleces, acabaran haciendo un candy crush....




Por qué no es una inversión ? No lo será para ti. Se nota que no conoces los planes futuros de renta de propiedades .


----------



## Kartal (12 Nov 2021)

Dejo esto por aquí para cuando ElBrujo se pase a preguntar si hay alguna novedad. Aunque, por supuesto, también querrá que se lo traduzcamos al español...


----------



## Silverado72 (12 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Dejo esto por aquí para cuando ElBrujo se pase a preguntar si hay alguna novedad. Aunque, por supuesto, también querrá que se lo traduzcamos al español...



Bueno, con el promotor inicial de Villa Burbuja hay que tener ciertas atenciones.


----------



## Don_Quijote (12 Nov 2021)

A mí me da muchísima pereza ponerme con esto de las joyas, así que lo dejo para un momento inspirado que aparezca.
No pasa nada por esperar unos días.

Aprovecho para poneros esta cancioncica (dedicada a @AYN RANDiano2 ), que ya había grabado hace tiempo, pero que he vuelto a grabar hoy, pero esta vez en estéreo... 

Es más o menos igual que la última vez que la toqué, pero en estéreo.





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




vocaroo.com


----------



## Don_Quijote (12 Nov 2021)

Y hoy estoy generoso, así que hago doblete y os dejo esta nueva:

12/11/2021: Cancioncica dedicada * a todas las mujeres del Tinder.*


----------



## Remero (13 Nov 2021)

Mucha complejidad para nada con esto de las joyas. No veo adonde quieren llegar, sinceramente. Cada vez me da más pereza todo esto, mientras no haya una cripto, que permita monetarizar todos estos esfuerzos de manera fluida, creo que con todas estas "mejoras" lo único que van a conseguir es ir quemando a la gente y perdiendo usuarios poco a poco. Para jugar a un juego de gestión de recursos y tal, pero sin más ambiciones, juego a un civilization.


----------



## Le Fanu (13 Nov 2021)

Después de enredar con esto del crafting, he llegado a la conclusión que ahora mismo lo único que vale la pena es generar joyas tipo Jamaica, Sunset y Sunrise para generar más esencia. En mi caso, con todas las joyas generadas no me ha dado para crear suficientes de estos tres tipos para slotear todas mis propiedades, así que habrá que seguir recolectando joyas base e ir convirtiendo a especiales.



antoniussss dijo:


> la pregunta es para que sirve transformar las joyas en shards o joyas de nivel 2.
> 
> si no sirve para nada por ahora ahí se quedan, en tanto que se pueda hacer en el futuro de igual manera que hoy.



Coincido. Actualmente no veo claro lo de gastar esencia en elevar el tipo/cualidad de cada joya (cracked- cloudy - common - clear - luminous - brilliant), ni de las joyas base, ni de las especiales. Hasta que no empecemos con los recursos, no hay prisa por mi parte, más sin saber realmente qué valor tendrá la esencia y qué valor tendrán los recursos. Eso sí, estoy acumulando shards a punta pala. 

¿Cómo veis vosotros esto?


Si alguien está un poco perdido, aquí viene todo bastante bien explicado: Jewels » The E2 Economist


----------



## Kartal (13 Nov 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Después de enredar con esto del crafting, he llegado a la conclusión que ahora mismo lo único que vale la pena es generar joyas tipo Jamaica, Sunset y Sunrise para generar más esencia. En mi caso, con todas las joyas generadas no me ha dado para crear suficientes de estos tres tipos para slotear todas mis propiedades, así que habrá que seguir recolectando joyas base e ir convirtiendo a especiales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buen artículo, a favoritos! Con aportes así da gusto...


----------



## Jebediah (13 Nov 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Después de enredar con esto del crafting, he llegado a la conclusión que ahora mismo lo único que vale la pena es generar joyas tipo Jamaica, Sunset y Sunrise para generar más esencia. En mi caso, con todas las joyas generadas no me ha dado para crear suficientes de estos tres tipos para slotear todas mis propiedades, así que habrá que seguir recolectando joyas base e ir convirtiendo a especiales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A tener en cuenta que las joyas sunrise y jamaica cuestan 9 joyas en total, el sunset cuesta 15 joyas.


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Nov 2021)

Ahora se supone que tengo 80 fragmentos, pero no se ni donde están ni como usarlos.


----------



## Jebediah (13 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Ahora se supone que tengo 80 fragmentos, pero no se ni donde están ni como usarlos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 835852



Olvídate de los Shard, “no valen para nada”. Con las joyas haz de cada una joyas de nivel 2 y luego crafteas a sunrise o jamaica y los pones en las propiedades, hasta completar todas.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Olvídate de los Shard, “no valen para nada”. Con las joyas haz de cada una joyas de nivel 2 y luego crafteas a sunrise o jamaica y los pones en las propiedades, hasta completar todas.



Yo ya tengo la jamaica, pero no se como ponerla en una propiedad, no me sale el ranurado ese

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (13 Nov 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Yo ya tengo la jamaica, pero no se como ponerla en una propiedad, no me sale el ranurado ese
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



El ranurado que supongo que te refieres al Shard, no lo necesitas para poner la gema en la propiedad. Mira bien que en el cuadro que aparecen las joyas (inventory) tienes en el desplegable derecho elegido "tier 2" para que te aparezca la joya jamaica.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> El ranurado que supongo que te refieres al Shard, no lo necesitas para poner la gema en la propiedad. Mira bien que en el cuadro que aparecen las joyas (inventory) tienes en el desplegable derecho elegido "tier 2" para que te aparezca la joya jamaica.



Muchas gracias jebe,!!!!
Solucionado

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le Fanu (14 Nov 2021)

Resulta que también se pueden crear joyas de la nada a razón de 24 shards por unidad. Me acabo de enterar. 

Eso sí, si no me equivoco, se crean joyas tier 1 del tipo cracked. El problema es que estas tienen que ser potenciadas -upgrade- al tipo common también en tier 1, lo que cuesta más shards y esencia (9 de cada para cada joya), para después poder ser convertidas a joyas tier 2. Estas tier 2 son las que finalmente pueden ser crafteadas a jamaica, sunrise o sunset. Desconozco si existe una receta más efectiva para aprovechar las joyas creadas artificialmente de los shards. Otra opción es venderlas en el mercado, claro.

Es un poco lioso y tengo dudas de si vale la pena por el gasto de esencia. Aunque luego a largo plazo compensarías con la detección de más ether, claro.


----------



## pepita (14 Nov 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Resulta que también se pueden crear joyas de la nada a razón de 24 shards por unidad. Me acabo de enterar.
> 
> Eso sí, si no me equivoco, se crean joyas tier 1 del tipo cracked. El problema es que estas tienen que ser potenciadas -upgrade- al tipo common también en tier 1, lo que cuesta más shards y esencia (9 de cada para cada joya), para después poder ser convertidas a joyas tier 2. Estas tier 2 son las que finalmente pueden ser crafteadas a jamaica, sunrise o sunset. Desconozco si existe una receta más efectiva para aprovechar las joyas creadas artificialmente de los shards. Otra opción es venderlas en el mercado, claro.
> 
> Es un poco lioso y tengo dudas de si vale la pena por el gasto de esencia. Aunque luego a largo plazo compensarías con la detección de más ether, claro.



No, es mas fácil.
3 cracked de un mismo color las convierto directamente en tier 2 sin gastar esencia
y combinadas dan una jamaica o sunrise

Anteayer se me volatizaron bastantes shards por la cara, ahora las hago de una en una por si acaso


----------



## Kartal (14 Nov 2021)

Por si a alguien le interesa, he puesto todas mis propiedades a la venta al precio que me costaron.

My Profile - Earth 2®


----------



## Jebediah (14 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa, he puesto todas mis propiedades a la venta al precio que me costaron.
> 
> My Profile - Earth 2®



Perdona la indiscreción pero, ¿se puede saber por qué?


----------



## Kartal (14 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Perdona la indiscreción pero, ¿se puede saber por qué?



Sin problema, no te preocupes 

Pues resulta que vendí todo lo que tenía de Clase 1 y ya he solicitado un withdrawal. Si se vende algo de lo que tengo en venta seguramente seguiré retirando beneficios, aunque no descarto quedarme con alguna propiedad para jugar, por si esto siguiese adelante...

Lo cierto es que ya le he sacado muchísimo más beneficio de lo que pude imaginarme en el mes de enero, pero ahora mismo prefiero dedicarme a otros proyectos personales.

Básicamente es eso, pero ni idea de si Earth2 llegará a conseguir lo que pretende Shane. El tiempo dirá...


----------



## antoniussss (15 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Las Jamaica, Sunset y Sunrise dan extra Ether cada día si las sloteas en tus propiedades. Yo esta mañana ya lo he notado al recolectar Essence, una buena subida...



Entiendo que son las jamaica asi a secas las que da tope essence?

¿Es el máximo? si haces luminous jamaica 2 te da el mismo que con las jamaica a secas?


----------



## Jebediah (15 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Entiendo que son las jamaica asi a secas las que da tope essence?
> 
> ¿Es el máximo? si haces luminous jamaica 2 te da el mismo que con las jamaica a secas?



Las Jamaica, sunrise y sunset son las tres del nivel _tier 2_ y dan +2 ether extra cada día.

Que sean luminous o cualquier otro tipo da igual, eso sólo sirve para el % de recursos que te dará en el futuro.

En resumen: ¿Es el máximo? Sí.


----------



## automono (15 Nov 2021)

he probado de hacer unas de nivel 2, y las he puesto en los slots de las propiedades.
menuda inutilidad esto de las.joyas, y menuda interfaz antitintuitiva. que se han montado.
Yo lo siento, seguire dando un vistazo, metiendome para recoger las moneditas dkarias y tal, pero esto tiene pinta que lo esta haciendo un mal programador por las tardes en cada de su madre, dando bandazos sin saber a donde va.


----------



## Kartal (15 Nov 2021)

automono dijo:


> he probado de hacer unas de nivel 2, y las he puesto en los slots de las propiedades.
> menuda inutilidad esto de las.joyas, y menuda interfaz antitintuitiva. que se han montado.
> Yo lo siento, seguire dando un vistazo, metiendome para recoger las moneditas dkarias y tal, pero esto tiene pinta que lo esta haciendo un mal programador por las tardes en cada de su madre, dando bandazos sin saber a donde va.



Yo, con más o menos propiedades según lo que se venda, seguiré dentro. Aunque sea únicamente para saber si las miles de unidades de Essence que he acumulado sirven en el futuro para algo.

Al fin y al cabo, una vez que tienes la costumbre de entrar a cierta hora del día para gestionar el Essence y las joyas prácticamente son segundos lo que se pierde. No cuesta nada y vete a saber si en el futuro esto tira o una empresa grande y seria absorbe el proyecto.


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Nov 2021)

Yo he puesto todas las joyas que he podido en el nivel luminious, Tier 2. Y las he puesto en los slots de propiedades clase 1 que tengo. Todas Sunrise, Sunset o Jamaica. Me he cepillado todo el esence en esa conversión a Luminous.

Algunas joyas se me han quedado a medio camino por falta de Shrads o Essence, y se han quedado en Cloudy y tal, pero ya iré actualizándolas conforme vayan entrando más joyas y más essence. Esas las pongo provisionalmente en las propiedades de clase 2, con vistas a actualizarlas cuando resulte posible.

Me he hecho un Excel con unas macros para gestionar todo esto de manera más fácil e intuitiva.
Creo que ahora mismo tengo el chiringuito montado para aumentar los coeficientes lo máximo que me era posible.
Es caro (en Essence), pero creo que merece la pena. Hoy la cosecha de Essence ha sido bastante cuantiosa.
El Excel toma todas las joyas sloteadas, tiene una tabla para poder meter el inventario, y hace unos cálculos diciéndote qué se puede crear ya o no. Así no tengo que estar pensando en ello.

Lo que tenia en Essence y joyas era lo acumulado desde que lo pusieron... ¿Cuánto ha sido? ¿Un mes o dos?
Pues en un mes o dos es de esperar que esté de nuevo al mismo nivel, aunque, como digo, mi intención es tener en todos los slots un buena Luminous (brilliant a poder ser), y en eso me gastaré lo que vaya entrando a partir de ahora.

0 INPUT (EN DINERO) es mi regla, hasta que funcione el 3D.


Es antiintuitivo, y algo raro, pero creo que es un magnífico filtro.
Así sólo optimizarán creación de recursos aquellos que se lo curren.
Los aspirantes a millonettis a los que no les da para leerselo y entenderlo, menos. Me parece bien.

Nunca se debe premiar lo fácil, sino lo difícil.


----------



## Jebediah (15 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo he puesto todas las joyas que he podido en el nivel luminious, Tier 2. Y las he puesto en los slots de propiedades clase 1 que tengo. Todas Sunrise, Sunset o Jamaica. Me he cepillado todo el esence en esa conversión a Luminous.
> 
> Algunas joyas se me han quedado a medio camino por falta de Shrads o Essence, y se han quedado en Cloudy y tal, pero ya iré actualizándolas conforme vayan entrando más joyas y más essence. Esas las pongo provisionalmente en las propiedades de clase 2, con vistas a actualizarlas cuando resulte posible.
> 
> ...



A mí me pareció muy poca subida del % de recursos que dan las joyas por subirlas a _luminous _y demás para costar tanto shard y essence, no me compensó. Por ahora guardo el essence a la espera de ver si sirve para algo más.


----------



## Kartal (15 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> A mí me pareció muy poca subida del % de recursos que dan las joyas por subirlas a _luminous _y demás para costar tanto shard y essence, no me compensó. Por ahora guardo el essence a la espera de ver si sirve para algo más.



+1

Gastarse todo el Essence en eso es un poco


----------



## pepita (15 Nov 2021)

Pues yo he rellenado con jamaicas, sunrise y sunset grado mínimo las propiedades mas grandes.

He dejado sin slotear muchisimas de 1 y 2 tiles. Y lo demás las he vendido.

Me he comprado un terreno de 50 tiles clase 1 y voy a dejar de momento en cash (esto ya lo veremos, que luego no me contengo) 100-120$ por si sale otro pais


----------



## pasabaporaqui (15 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> A mí me pareció muy poca subida del % de recursos que dan las joyas por subirlas a _luminous _y demás para costar tanto shard y essence, no me compensó. Por ahora guardo el essence a la espera de ver si sirve para algo más.



Pues yo recolecto la esense con un x4 respecto al mes pasado

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> He dejado sin slotear muchisimas de 1 y 2 tiles. Y lo demás las he vendido.



Matemáticamente hablando esa es una mala jugada.
Como las matemáticas son troltrolgñé, dejaré que creas lo que más te apetezca.


----------



## pepita (15 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Matemáticamente hablando esa es una mala jugada.
> Como las matemáticas son troltrolgñé, dejaré que creas lo que más te apetezca.



Bueno ya veremos, no descarto recomprar cuando estén a mitad de precio, de momento he cogido 160 en mano (parte reinvertido en tiles C1)

Y ahora es verdad que tengo menos luces, pero sacaba matricula de honor en estadística


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Bueno ya veremos, no descarto recomprar cuando estén a mitad de precio, de momento he cogido 160 en mano (parte reinvertido en tiles C1)
> 
> Y ahora es verdad que tengo menos luces, pero sacaba matricula de honor en estadística



Yo no sé mucho de hacerme millonario sin trabajar. Nunca lo he hecho ni conozco a nadie que lo haya hecho, pero si algo sé de la gente rica es que no actúan impulsivamente.

Cada paso que dan está MUUUUUUUUUUY meditado.

Esa actitud frente a mi dinero (hablo de mi contabilidad personal) es muy beneficioso. Antes de hacer cualquier gasto, CALCULO si me lo puedo permitir o no, o con qué consecuencias.

Así cuando HAGO algo, no lo hago en la CREENCIA de algo, sino SABIENDO algo.
Así ahorro, así es como aumento mi capital. Con un buen Excel.


Saber es mejor que creer. La mejor forma de saber (y no creer) es no actuar impulsivamente, sino con un método.


Tu problema es que eres impulsiva, poco observadora y nada calculadora.


----------



## pepita (15 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tu problema es que eres impulsiva, poco observadora y nada calculadora.



Tienes razón, pero hay otra variable que me ayuda y es que suelo tener suerte

De todas formas cuando las jamaica, sunrise y sunset estén a 1 dolar recompraré y resubiré estos posts, no sé cuanto tiempo ha de pasar, pero pasará.


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero hay otra variable que me ayuda y es que suelo tener suerte



Por eso dependes de algo que no controlas (la suerte).
Estás al albur del azar.

Eso por no hablar de lo que se conoce como "COSTE DE OPORTUNIDAD", es decir, todo lo que dejas de ganar por ni OPTIMIZAR los golpes de suerte.

Ser previsor es OPTIMIZAR la buena suerte, y minimizar los efectos de la mala suerte.


----------



## pepita (15 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Por eso dependes de algo que no controlas (la suerte).
> Estás al albur del azar.
> 
> Eso por no hablar de lo que se conoce como "COSTE DE OPORTUNIDAD", es decir, todo lo que dejas de ganar por ni OPTIMIZAR los golpes de suerte.
> ...



A ver que he optimizado muchisimo, pero tengo muchas tiles de 1 y 2.

Esas que el mejillón se reía tanto de mí y he ido vendiendo a mas del doble porque es lo que la gente demanda desde hace unos 3 meses para conseguir mas joyitas.
Las quiero sólo para eso y para alojar EPLs y lo demás ya lo tengo optimizado.

Mi previsión de precio por minijoyas es <0.10 , no voy al tuntún


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

Menudo timo...pero no es un ponzi..los desarrolladores siempre ganan .


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> A ver que he optimizado muchisimo, pero tengo muchas tiles de 1 y 2.
> 
> Esas que el mejillón se reía tanto de mí y he ido vendiendo a mas del doble porque es lo que la gente demanda desde hace unos 3 meses para conseguir mas joyitas.
> Las quiero sólo para eso y para alojar EPLs y lo demás ya lo tengo optimizado.
> ...



Vas al tuntún, clarísimamente, pero el Señor Chipirón hizo mal en reirse de las tiles pequeñas.
Todo indica que se obtienen más joyas con parcelas pequeñas que con grandes. Menos Essence, pero más joyas.

El Señor Berberecho se ríe sistemáticamente de todo el mundo, pero sólo por falta de imaginación para hacer cualquier otra cosa.
En el 99% de los casos parece que lo hace sin motivo. Tiene un comportamiento muy descentrado.
Yo siempre he dicho que tiene alguna clase de tara social/psicológica. No sé exactamente cual, pero su comportamiento es completamente irracionalista.


----------



## Jebediah (15 Nov 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Pues yo recolecto la esense con un x4 respecto al mes pasado
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Pero esa subida no es por que sean luminous, es por que son jamaica, sunset o sunrise y eso no cuesta essence ni shard. Osea que estas joyas dan la misma cantidad de essence sean luminous o de menos nivel.

Por cierto, a mí me dan x3, ¡vas mejor que yo!


----------



## Pajirri (15 Nov 2021)

yo meti 20€ pricipios de año... cuanto llevo ganado ?

algun iluminado me oriente.


----------



## Jebediah (15 Nov 2021)

Pajirri dijo:


> yo meti 20€ pricipios de año... cuanto llevo ganado ?
> 
> algun iluminado me oriente.



Si no has cobrado, 0€.


----------



## Pajirri (15 Nov 2021)

mierda !


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Menudo timo...pero no es un ponzi..los desarrolladores siempre ganan .



Eso es como quejarte a Rockstar porque no has ganado dinero jugando al póquer en el saloon.


----------



## QueVuelve (15 Nov 2021)

Estoy interesado en el proyecto. Cuánto debo invertir como mínimo y que rentabilidad puedo esperar? Gracias


----------



## Jebediah (15 Nov 2021)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Estoy interesado en el proyecto. Cuánto debo invertir como mínimo y que rentabilidad puedo esperar? Gracias



Lo que puedes esperar es sentado XD, no es broma, son muuuuuy lentos avanzando, el mínimo será unos $0,60 supongo, que será la tile más barata.


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Nov 2021)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Estoy interesado en el proyecto. Cuánto debo invertir como mínimo y que rentabilidad puedo esperar? Gracias




Inviértelo todo. Te harás millonario.

Este es un sistema en el cual metes 10, y obtienes 100.000. Es la máquina MULTIPLICA-DINERO.
Garantizado por ciencia científica.


----------



## pepita (15 Nov 2021)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Estoy interesado en el proyecto. Cuánto debo invertir como mínimo y que rentabilidad puedo esperar? Gracias



Siempre compra en el mercado, no tiles nuevas y si puedes clase 1 las mas barata que encuentres y a ser posible donde haya mucha gente.

El mercado:

乇卂尺ㄒ卄２．爪卂尺Ҝ乇ㄒ - Premium is Officially Free (earth2.market)

Puedes ir filtrando ahí, los primeros resultados son paises actualmente bloqueados, Paraguay, Nauru, Argelia, Comoros, etc, etc, hay que seguir hasta encontrar uno no bloqueado y buena oferta, entrando y mirando donde está situado y si hay gente cerca.


A partir de ahí vas bien , pero luego hay que ir estudiandose lo demás con calma.
Puede que se vaya todo al garete, pon lo que estés dispuesto a perder. Vamos que la rentabilidad podría ser el -100%


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Inviértelo todo. Te harás millonario.
> 
> Este es un sistema en el cual metes 10, y obtienes 100.000. Es la máquina MULTIPLICA-DINERO.
> Garantizado por ciencia científica.



Siempre que haya incautos metiendo dinero


----------



## mulleixion (15 Nov 2021)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Estoy interesado en el proyecto. Cuánto debo invertir como mínimo y que rentabilidad puedo esperar? Gracias




Ni puto caso a Pepita. Literalmente no tiene ni puta idea . Clase 1 olvídate ( el lit que generan actualmente no merece la pena para el poco descuento existente, solo merecería class 1 siendo tierra nueva en un país recién abierto ) . Clase 2 o incluso 3 , equilibrio de descuento con localización. No compres cualquier mierda.

Si quieres comprar tierra nueva te aconsejo mirar los distintos proyectos existentes creados por la comunidad.

Cualquier duda que tengas me contactas por Twitter ( @elevenishacked ) y hacemos una videollamada.


La rentabilidad es subjetiva. De hecho hay varias formas de sacar rentabilidad , la más rentable es estar todo el día tradeando propiedades , pero encontrarás algunas dificultades en esto actualmente.

Actualmente con la actualización de joyas como una de las múltiples partes del ecosistema , puedes sacar una rentabilidad diaria , pero requiere por supuesto de una inversión previa importante e inteligente si quieres amortizar rápido.

Edit : Y por cierto , si buscas rentabilizar rápido aquí ya llegas un poco tarde . Puedes mirar otros proyectos como videojuegos play to earn o nft o irte directamente a nuevas criptos listadas en pancakeswap para sacar está rentabilidad , corriendo mayor riesgo claro...


----------



## pepita (15 Nov 2021)

Ten cuidado, no te desplumen, como ves hay buitres merodeando para sacar la tajada ellos

"Proyectos existentes"= Compro yo primero y te lo revendo a tí al triple.
O te indico donde tienes que comprar (con milongas de proyectos powerpoint ) para que MIS terrenos se revaloricen.

CUIDADO


Videollamada incluida. A lo mejor lo que enseña en la videollamada te compensa las pérdidas


----------



## Kartal (15 Nov 2021)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Estoy interesado en el proyecto. Cuánto debo invertir como mínimo y que rentabilidad puedo esperar? Gracias



Consejo #1: Compra en Villa Burbuja, en la costa libia. Nuestro alcalde es el mismísimo Quijote, un boomer majo, educado y respetuoso.

Consejo #2: Mucho cuidado con mulleixion, es un ni-ni vendeburras motivao que va buscando incautos a los que desplumar. Siempre haz lo contrario a lo que te aconseje.

Consejo #3: Las sugerencias de Doña Pepita están bien tiradas, puedes empezar por ahí.


----------



## pepita (15 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Consejo #2: Mucho cuidado con mulleixion, es un ni-ni vendeburras motivao que va buscando incautos a los que desplumar.* Siempre haz lo contrario a lo que te aconseje*.



Este consejo es el mejor, debería estar con chincheta al inicio del hilo


----------



## mulleixion (15 Nov 2021)

Lo que hace la envidia del muerto de hambre e ignorante. Entre pepa la gorda y el otro no juntais una neurona. Sigue vendiendo joyas sin slotear primero tus propiedades a ver si te sacas 100 euros hombre xDD


----------



## mulleixion (15 Nov 2021)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Estoy interesado en el proyecto. Cuánto debo invertir como mínimo y que rentabilidad puedo esperar? Gracias



La técnica por excelencia es : 

1. Comprate un KD-Box 
2. Ponlo a minar 
3. Vende los beneficios y repartelos en varias plataformas , E2 incluida. 

Todo lo que te diga la gran mayoría aquí , ni puto caso. 

Como comprobante puedes pedir sus rendimientos y amortizaciones en la plataforma. Cuando las publiquen todos , ya público yo las mías. A ver qué dice ahí Pepa la gorda.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Nov 2021)

Mirate el proyecto de Starlink si no , invierte ahí 1000€ y comprate algún nft de naves ( aunque creo que están todas agotadas ... )


----------



## mulleixion (15 Nov 2021)

Por cierto hablando de verdaderos muertos de hambre ahí tienes al que me llama "vendeburras" . 

Vive y existe en Earth 2 gracias a los 4 hortelanos del foro que le meten el código. Aún así cuando no se lo pone alguien se enfada y lo mendiga. Por Discord puedes encontrarle haciendo el mendigo en muchas ocasiones.


----------



## Kartal (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## pepita (15 Nov 2021)

La gran mayoría dice, jajaja

¿qué estará enseñando ahora?

Yo no he estado nunca gorda, zampabollos, ya te dije que tienes que pensar más

Te vendo unas negras a 7 euros, venga aprovecha que es tu precio, me las quitan de las manos


----------



## Kartal (15 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> La gran mayoría dice, jajaja
> 
> ¿qué estará enseñando ahora?
> 
> Yo no he estado nunca gorda, zampabollos, ya te dije que tienes que pensar más



Tampoco le pida peras al olmo, señorita.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Nov 2021)

Vamos directos a los hechos de quién tiene más tiles en el top 10 España. Tenemos a Jebediah , el cual entró antes que muchos de nosotros a la plataforma , el cual ahora parece estar más orientado que antes.

Los otros 4 que ves abajo somos mis compañeros y yo , incluido Sagi y Pastinaca que también están en nuestro grupo. A ninguno de ellos los verás escribir aqui. 

Solo verás a Jebediah que es Neysland o a mi. 

Si no estoy yo , fíate más de Jebediah que de cualquier otro . Pepita la gorda , Kenan/Kartal el subnormal y algunos otros , no tienen pero ni puta idea de cómo se cuece todo. Van a remolque , en inversión , en conocimientos y en información.

También tienes a Lefanu que últimamente anda más actualizado en información. El resto , te llevarán a la ruina. 

( Ahí te dejo la clasificación , para que veas el interés que tengo yo en que compres mis propiedades ) 

PD: Ni caso al cara águila , vende villa burbuja como la tierra de la paella sol y fiesta y lleva cerrado por pandemia desde que abrió Earth 2. No compra ni Dios ( ahí , no en el país ) . Tiene propiedades más muertas que Franco y como compres ahí no las vendes en tu vida. No digas que no te avise.


----------



## pepita (15 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Tampoco le pida peras al olmo, señorita.



Hoy he hecho lentejas, te he guardado un tupper


----------



## Kartal (15 Nov 2021)

Cucu!!! Quién soy???

Una pista: soy de Pamplona, estoy en el paro y los moderadores de Earth2 me tienen manía...


----------



## pepita (15 Nov 2021)

Vaya, de repente jebediah y Le-Fanu se han actualizado, cuanto me alegro


----------



## pepita (15 Nov 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Vamos directos a los hechos de quién tiene más tiles en el top 10 España. Tenemos a Jebediah , el cual entró antes que muchos de nosotros a la plataforma , el cual ahora parece estar más orientado que antes.
> 
> Los otros 4 que ves abajo somos mis compañeros y yo , incluido Sagi y Pastinaca que también están en nuestro grupo. A ninguno de ellos los verás escribir aqui.
> 
> ...




Cuéntanos más


----------



## pepita (15 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Cucu!!! Quién soy???
> 
> Una pista: soy de Pamplona, estoy en el paro y los moderadores de Earth2 me tienen manía...



Hombre sólo los moderadores de E2 no. Todo E2, E1 y los que estén por venir

En resumen : Por mucho que intente despistar y cambiar el tema, ten siempre presente que su única intención es sacar el dinero a cualquier nuevo que entra


----------



## Kartal (15 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Hombre sólo los moderadores de E2 no. Todo E2, E1 y los que estén por venir
> 
> En resumen : Por mucho que intente despistar y cambiar el tema, ten siempre presente que su única intención es sacar el dinero a cualquier nuevo que entra



Se le ve el plumero a la legua, no creo que engañe a muchos.


----------



## Jebediah (15 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Vaya, de repente jebediah y Le-Fanu se han actualizado, cuanto me alegro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 837990



Mi próximo _proyecto _es un puente por el mar entre las islas del caribe, igual que los muros de África que compré cuando entré, así que de actualizado estoy más bien poco


----------



## pepita (15 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Mi próximo _proyecto _es un puente por el mar entre las islas del caribe, igual que los muros de África que compré cuando entré, así que de actualizado estoy más bien poco



Pues ahora que te has actualizado a la última versión ya sabes que tienes que hacer.
Compras y a los 20 minutos le dices al Mejillón donde para que compre él a tu alrededor. 
Seguro seguro que lo hace.


----------



## Silverado72 (15 Nov 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Vamos directos a los hechos de quién tiene más tiles en el top 10 España. Tenemos a Jebediah , el cual entró antes que muchos de nosotros a la plataforma , el cual ahora parece estar más orientado que antes.
> 
> Los otros 4 que ves abajo somos mis compañeros y yo , incluido Sagi y Pastinaca que también están en nuestro grupo. A ninguno de ellos los verás escribir aqui.
> 
> ...



Don Importante Mejillón haciendo amigos.

Supongo que es su estrategia para que la gente compre más en E2, desairarla.


----------



## pepita (15 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Don Importante Mejillón haciendo amigos.
> 
> Supongo que es su estrategia para que la gente compre más en E2, desairarla.



Como PR no tiene precio


----------



## mulleixion (16 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Don Importante Mejillón haciendo amigos.
> 
> Supongo que es su estrategia para que la gente compre más en E2, desairarla.




Sabes que en Metaverse2 solo puedes vender por el doble de lo pagado o te enteras ahora que te lo acabo de explicar ? 

Sin más. Lo mismo no lo sabes. Además de amigos me gusta hacer dinero.


----------



## QueVuelve (16 Nov 2021)

Veo q hay disparidad de opiniones. Entiendo que nadie quiere mostrar sus números, pero qué cantidades estáis manejando? Tenéis varios miles invertidos?


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Nov 2021)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Veo q hay disparidad de opiniones. Entiendo que nadie quiere mostrar sus números, pero qué cantidades estáis manejando? Tenéis varios miles invertidos?




Te propongo una cosa.
Voy a hacerte un pequeño resumen de las últimas 461 páginas, para que no tengas que leerlas.
Te lo sintetizaré todo y te lo resumo en un mensaje que sea MUY CORTITO Y NUTRITIVO.

Nacesitaré unos 8 o 9 horas para leerme las 461 páginas y otras 8 o 9 para resumirlas. Ven dentro de 16 horas y podrás leerlo. Lo haré gratis, por supuesto, porque yo soy así de majete.

En cuanto a la disparidad de opinones:

Piensa que los trolls no tienen opiniones, sino eructos... así que sólo hay una opinión aquí, la tuya.
Te ayudaré a que todos encontromos tu opinión única para todos consensuada científica chupiguay.


----------



## pepita (16 Nov 2021)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Veo q hay disparidad de opiniones. Entiendo que nadie quiere mostrar sus números, pero qué cantidades estáis manejando? Tenéis varios miles invertidos?



Lo mejor es que preguntes aquí, no te engañarán, te guiarán y hay mucha información si usas el buscador


Join the Earth2 Official Discord Server!


----------



## Jebediah (16 Nov 2021)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Veo q hay disparidad de opiniones. Entiendo que nadie quiere mostrar sus números, pero qué cantidades estáis manejando? Tenéis varios miles invertidos?



Aquí hay sitio para todos, hay desde varios $ hasta varios miles de $. Al inicio de esta aventura se hizo un _referendum _entre los foreros para ver cómo contarían los votos del futuro pueblo de Villa Burbuja, que si por parcela que cada uno tenía en el pueblo, que si por zanx del foro, etc. y ya ves cómo terminó la cosa, cada uno con su arco y flecha. Sea usted bienvenido a esta humilde pueblo, entretenido es por lo menos.


----------



## Kartal (16 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Aquí hay sitio para todos, hay desde varios $ hasta varios miles de $. Al inicio de esta aventura se hizo un _referendum _entre los foreros para ver cómo contarían los votos del futuro pueblo de Villa Burbuja, que si por parcela que cada uno tenía en el pueblo, que si por zanx del foro, etc. y ya ves cómo terminó la cosa, cada uno con su arco y flecha. Sea usted bienvenido a esta humilde pueblo, entretenido es por lo menos.



Somos una aldea gala en versión Paco.


----------



## mulleixion (16 Nov 2021)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Veo q hay disparidad de opiniones. Entiendo que nadie quiere mostrar sus números, pero qué cantidades estáis manejando? Tenéis varios miles invertidos?




Eso es fácil. Jebediah ha metido más de 20.000 dólares. Yo no llego a los 10.000 metidos.

Ahora, quién ha sacado más dinero con Earth 2 de todo el foro ? Yo.

Concretamente solo en un servicio de nft relacionado con Earth 2 en la plataforma de Wax , generé más de 35.000 dólares. Esto sin contar las ventas de Earth 2 donde he generado otro monto aproximado de 27.000 dólares.

De hecho mi inversion en Earth 2 no superaba los 3.000 dólares , pero me puse casi en 10.000 reinvirtiendo parte de los beneficios obtenidos en la plataforma. Todo el monto restante lo distribuí en :

1. Mi banco
2. Exchanges cripto
3. Reinversión en otras plataformas como OVR , Cryptovoxel , Decentraland o The Sandbox 



Adjunto captura de lo gastado y generado en Wax a través de mi cuenta de venta de nft de Earth 2


----------



## Kartal (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## pepita (16 Nov 2021)

Criptos confirmadas
Necesito joyas azulessssss, tengo muchas rojas y gris y no puedo craftear ¿cómo las consigo?


----------



## Jebediah (16 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Criptos confirmadas
> Necesito joyas azulessssss, tengo muchas rojas y gris y no puedo craftear ¿cómo las consigo?



Con shard o te toca apoquinar en el mercado


----------



## Jebediah (16 Nov 2021)

Las gemas volando, ¡esto se muevee!


----------



## pepita (16 Nov 2021)

Por las nubes, esta mañana estaban regaladas o se habían equivocado con las clear y cloudy, cuidado al listar


¿Dan seguro +2 ether aunque estén en la misma propiedad?
Ayer me dio mas que hoy y no sé si las moví


----------



## Jebediah (16 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Por las nubes, esta mañana estaban regaladas o se habían equivocado con las clear y cloudy, cuidado al listar
> 
> 
> ¿Dan seguro +2 ether aunque estén en la misma propiedad?
> Ayer me dio mas que hoy y no sé si las moví



Sunset, sunrise y Jamaica sí, +2 aunque estén en la misma propiedad, +2 por gema.


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Nov 2021)

Hola a todos. Hace bastantes dias que no paso por aqui. Hay alguna novedad. Estoy leyendo cosas de una cripto a noseque y de las putas joyas que ademas tengo algunas.

Alguna novedad?


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Criptos confirmadas
> Necesito joyas azulessssss, tengo muchas rojas y gris y no puedo craftear ¿cómo las consigo?



Estoy un poco perdido. Finalmente metieron la cripto?


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Criptos confirmadas
> Necesito joyas azulessssss, tengo muchas rojas y gris y no puedo craftear ¿cómo las consigo?



Como se consiguen? Alguna novedad?


----------



## pepita (16 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como se consiguen? Alguna novedad?



Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Mira un poco atrás, hay unas tablas para craftear joyas. Lo haces y las pones en tus propiedades. 

Hay 3 tipos de joyas que suben +2 de ether diario y ya está confirmado que habrá cripto. Supongo que la essence será la cripto, asi que te conviene hacerlo para ir acumulando.


----------



## Kartal (16 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como se consiguen? Alguna novedad?



Hola, se te echaba de menos.

Consejo #1: Bloquea al molusco parlanchín.
Consejo #2: Dedica un ratito a leer las últimas páginas del hilo.
Consejo #3: Craftea joyas, recolecta Essence y ponte el cinturón.

Saludos!


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> Mira un poco atrás, hay unas tablas para craftear joyas. Lo haces y las pones en tus propiedades.
> 
> Hay 3 tipos de joyas que suben +2 de ether diario y ya está confirmado que habrá cripto. Supongo que la essence será la cripto, asi que te conviene hacerlo para ir acumulando.



Wooooowwww por fin cripto joder. Espero que sea la esence me encanta.

A ver si saco un rato para leerme estas paginas.

Que es eso de crafear joyas?

Gracias pepita


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hola, se te echaba de menos.
> 
> Consejo #1: Bloquea al molusco parlanchín.
> Consejo #2: Dedica un ratito a leer las últimas páginas del hilo.
> ...



1. Molusco?
2. Uff lamentablemente dispongo de poco tiempo.
3. Craftear?


----------



## pepita (16 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> 1. Molusco?
> 2. Uff lamentablemente dispongo de poco tiempo.
> 3. Craftear?



Es que no sé cómo dice Don Quijote que me quiero hacer rica sin trabajar. Estoy con los holobuildings que voy atrasadísima y ya no puedo más. Estoy trabajando más que en la mina. Pero como tengan el éxito de las joyas habrá que estar al día.
Voy a pagar lo que sea porque los que tengo preparados marcan 5 euros y resulta que con los de 1 euro vale, y voy polígono a polígono bajando la altura para ahorrarme unos céntimos y es agotador.

Vas a tener que mirarte las explicaciones que son largas y están un poquito atrás en el hilo


----------



## Visrul (16 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Sunset, sunrise y Jamaica sí, +2 aunque estén en la misma propiedad, +2 por gema.



Hola. Hace tiempo que no pasaba por aquí. Una duda, ¿os deja meter mas de una joya por propiedad? Es que a mí solo me permite meter una joya en cada propiedad. El resto me aparece como bloqueado.


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Las Jamaica, Sunset y Sunrise dan extra Ether cada día si las sloteas en tus propiedades. Yo esta mañana ya lo he notado al recolectar Essence, una buena subida...



Interesante


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Sería un puntazo y de lo más interesante que la cripto o moneda de cambio de este metaverso fuera el "essence". Una moneda que no se pudiese comprar en oferta pública como las demás criptos si no que habría que "minarlo" en las propiedades que tenemos.



Eso seria lo suyo


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> A tener en cuenta que las joyas sunrise y jamaica cuestan 9 joyas en total, el sunset cuesta 15 joyas.



Joder y luego con esas joyas especiales que se hace se sustituyen en nuestras mejores parcelas? Se tienen que poner joyas en todas las que se pueda? Como cojones consigo el shard ese, quemando joyas?


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Sunset, sunrise y Jamaica sí, +2 aunque estén en la misma propiedad, +2 por gema.



Cada gema te da 2 ether mas?


----------



## pepita (16 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder y luego con esas joyas especiales que se hace se sustituyen en nuestras mejores parcelas? Se tienen que poner joyas en todas las que se pueda? Como cojones consigo el shard ese, quemando joyas?



Si a todo


----------



## pepita (16 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Cada gema te da 2 ether mas?



Solo sunrise, jamaica y sunset


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Si a todo



Ok a ver si me pillo el ordenador y logro crear las jollas que decis. El objetivo deberia ser crear esencia a tope a todo lo que de. Voy a ver si pongo las recetas para hacer las importantes


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Solo sunrise, jamaica y sunset



Y donde las pongo en mis propiedades mas grandes? Tengo joyas pa aburrir


----------



## pepita (16 Nov 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Hola. Hace tiempo que no pasaba por aquí. Una duda, ¿os deja meter mas de una joya por propiedad? Es que a mí solo me permite meter una joya en cada propiedad. El resto me aparece como bloqueado.



Depende del tamaño de la parcela, la mia mas grande tiene 8 slots y las de 1 tile sólo uno.
Lo he mirado y de 1 a 10 tiles - 1 slot


----------



## pepita (16 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Y donde las pongo en mis propiedades mas grandes? Tengo joyas pa aburrir



si, ten cuidado ve de una en una al principio, que se queman si lo haces mal


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Nov 2021)

La mia


pepita dijo:


> Depende del tamaño de la parcela, la mia mas grande tiene 8 slots y las de 1 tile sólo uno.
> Lo he mirado y de 1 a 10 tiles - 1 slot



Mas grande alomejor 200 tiles en guinea ecuatorial


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Nov 2021)

Alguien me puede pasar la receta para estas joyas

Jamaica, Sunset y Sunrise (las que dan mas essence)

He mirado el manual de kartal y no lo veo

Actualizo


----------



## pepita (16 Nov 2021)

Yo ya me he hartado de los holobuildings y pongo cuadrados

¿Creeis que abrirán otro país este mes?
Es por no gastar mas, ni en holos ni en nada

Y otra cosa ¿de donde sale tanto dinero como se está moviendo ahora? ¿Somos los de siempre que estamos enganchadísimos y venga a gastar o ha entrado gente o dinero a porrillo?


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alguien me puede pasar la receta para estas joyas
> 
> Jamaica, Sunset y Sunrise (las que dan mas essence)
> 
> He mirado el manual de kartal y no lo veo


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 839769
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 839771



Que es tier2?

Pongamos que quiero hacer 1 joya de sunset del 0.80% CRACKED se haria combinando una otange + purple + sandy (del T2). Si no tuviera ninguna seria solamente necesario 47 sard

Y para hacer 1 joya LUMINOUS seria CLEAR (supongo sera otra joya) + 34 de esence + 34 de sard. Si no tuviera joya seria 67 de sards.

Si lo voy a poner en guinea quizas sea bueno poner una jamaica que me dan mas madera y petroleo entiendo.

Cuanto sard dan al romper una joya?


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Nov 2021)

Por cierto de donde os sacais que van a sacar cripto? No he visto nada por internete


----------



## antoniussss (17 Nov 2021)

El. Mercado de las joyas tenderá nuevamente a 0 en un tiempo no os hagáis ilusiones. 

Ahora hay un boom porque hacen falta para las Jamaica o sunrise, cuando llenes de joyas tus propiedades volverán a sobrar a paladas


----------



## mulleixion (17 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Por cierto de donde os sacais que van a sacar cripto? No he visto nada por internete


----------



## Jebediah (17 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> El. Mercado de las joyas tenderá nuevamente a 0 en un tiempo no os hagáis ilusiones.
> 
> Ahora hay un boom porque hacen falta para las Jamaica o sunrise, cuando llenes de joyas tus propiedades volverán a sobrar a paladas



Cuando se llenen las propiedades de joyas y baje el _hype _pondrán en marcha joyas de más nivel, fíjate que al craftearlas hay sitio para 5 joyas... Imagínate tener que hacer una "superjamaica" con 5 Jamaicas, la de gemas que se gastarían.


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Nov 2021)

No me aclaro con el procedimiento de las joyas. Como siga así vendo las básicas que tengo y compro alguna ya fabricada.


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Nov 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


>



Dice que es inminente, se espera en algun dia concreto? Como se va a llamar? Que simbolito tiene?


----------



## Jebediah (17 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> No me aclaro con el procedimiento de las joyas. Como siga así vendo las básicas que tengo y compro alguna ya fabricada.



Con 3 joyas normales haces una joya de nivel 2 --> 3 negras normales = 1 negra de nivel 2.

Con 1 negra de nivel 2, 1 amarilla nivel 2 y 1 verde nivel 2 = 1 Jamaica

Luego con diferentes combinaciones de joyas de nivel 2 logras distintas joyas, que por ahora son, Jamaica, Sunset y Sunrise.

Te dejo foto con la que yo miro las combinaciones, que los manuales que hay por ahí son muy engorrosos.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Dice que es inminente, se espera en algun dia concreto? Como se va a llamar? Que simbolito tiene?



Eso se resolverá seguramente conforme alcancen sus objetivos de contratación. 


Esta información está extraída en los requisitos de contratación de varios perfiles profesionales que E2 tiene activos.


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Con 3 joyas normales haces una joya de nivel 2 --> 3 negras normales = 1 negra de nivel 2.
> 
> Con 1 negra de nivel 2, 1 amarilla nivel 2 y 1 verde nivel 2 = 1 Jamaica
> 
> ...



Pues yo no sé qué hacer. A ver si me podéis ayudar

Compré muchas clear yellow en el mercado, como salieron muy baratas usé unas cuantas para hacer jamaicas, junto con cloudy o cracked negra y verde. 

Pero claro el resultado de juntarlas me da cloudy y pierdo su nivel al craftear.
No quiero desperdiciarlas así, y no hay filtros en el mercado 

¿Qué hago con ellas?


----------



## Jebediah (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues yo no sé qué hacer. A ver si me podéis ayudar
> 
> Compré muchas clear yellow en el mercado, como salieron muy baratas usé unas cuantas para hacer jamaicas, junto con cloudy o cracked negra y verde.
> 
> ...



Yo ni lo miro, a no ser que sea luminous, los demás todo lo que pueda pasar a Jamaica y demás lo crafteo y listo, sin mirar que tipo de joya es.

Si te fastidia perder ese nivel, sólo te queda buscar en el mercado página a página para encontrar las que necesitas.


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> No me aclaro con el procedimiento de las joyas. Como siga así vendo las básicas que tengo y compro alguna ya fabricada.



Divídelas rellenando 3 huecos hasta que tengas sólo 1 en cada hueco para no equivocarte, las que te sobran arrástralas a la izquierda




Primero de 3 en tres del mismo color, al darle al botón se convertirá en 1 cloudy, 

Por ejemplo primero pones 3 negras, le das, se convierte en 1 cloudy y la guardas. Haces lo mismo con otro color, verde y amarillo

Ya tienes 1 negra, 1 verde y 1 amarilla cloudy

Entonces son esas las que pones 1A, 1V , 1N , le das ya tienes 1 jamaica

Una vez lo has hecho la primera vez ya lo sabes hacer y puedes hacerlas masivamente


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo ni lo miro, a no ser que sea luminous, los demás todo lo que pueda pasar a Jamaica y demás lo crafteo y listo, sin mirar que tipo de joya es.
> 
> Si te fastidia perder ese nivel, sólo te queda buscar en el mercado página a página para encontrar las que necesitas.



No hay en el mercado, las pusieron al principio a bulto y me parece caro hacer las otras para igualar. 

Quizá compense luego con los recursos, por eso tengo dudas


----------



## Jebediah (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No hay en el mercado, las pusieron al principio a bulto y me parece caro hacer las otras para igualar.
> 
> Quizá compense luego con los recursos, por eso tengo dudas



Por ahora todo son dudas e hipótesis. Lo mismo me pasa con las sandy de nivel 2 que tengo. Tengo demasiadas y no las puedo combinar con las demás y no sé si guardarlas o venderlas, pero es que al venderlas como el filtro de tier 2 no funciona, las tendría que vender al precio de nivel 1 y como que no. Ni en 0,49$ las compraban oiga. En finnn.


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Por ahora todo son dudas e hipótesis. Lo mismo me pasa con las sandy de nivel 2 que tengo. Tengo demasiadas y no las puedo combinar con las demás y no sé si guardarlas o venderlas, pero es que al venderlas como el filtro de tier 2 no funciona, las tendría que vender al precio de nivel 1 y como que no. Ni en 0,49$ las compraban oiga. En finnn.



A mí me pasa igual con las grises, que tb pusieron a bulto en el mercado y tengo muchas, las he sloteado en las tiles de 1 y 2 de momento

Guárdalas, yo tengo pena que he vendido las sandy 1, y seguro que harán falta luego, gracias a que alguna orange hice.


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

joe, tenía clear negra y amarilla, me he gastado 30 essence en poner la verde igual y mira lo que me pone: Combinación desconocida. Cualquiera le da al botón!


No sé qué hacer





EDIT: Me he equivocado la negra es clear nivel 1 y las otras tier2 , pero vamos que es carísimo tenerlas a ese nivel. Las guardo


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Nov 2021)

A ver, que no es tan difícil:

1. COMPRAR JOYAS es una mala inversión. ¿Por qué? Porque las joyas son gratis, llegan solas, sin pagar nada por ellas. Es mejor usar el E$ que se haya podido generar para comprar tiles. ¿Por qué? Porque así obtenéis la VACA, no sólo la leche.

2. VENDER joyas es una mala idea, si queréis tener vuestras propiedades sloteadas. Vender JOYAS debería hacerse CUANDO YA NO LAS NECESITÉIS, es decir cuando ya tengáis todo sloteado al máximo nivel. Lo que os sobre tras ese proceso, podéis venderlo.

2. Estoy trabajando en una macro en VBA que calcula automáticamente qué joyas puedo/debo craftear. Básicamente tengo listado por separado los slots, en otra página el inventario. En una hoja aparte tengo escritas las recetas. Le doy a un botón y él ya me calcula la mejor estrategia de crafteo según las joyas que tenga, así no tengo que pensar. Le doy el botón y la macro me dice la mejor opción (matemáticamente hablando). Cuando haya más información sobre los resources de las tiles, también calculará la mejor estrategia de slotting...
Estoy añadiéndole funcionalidades para que su uso sea lo más cómodo posible.
Si os portáis bien, cuando la tenga acabada la subo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Nov 2021)

Un par de Screenshots


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> joe, tenía clear negra y amarilla, me he gastado 30 essence en poner la verde igual y mira lo que me pone: Combinación desconocida. Cualquiera le da al botón!
> 
> 
> No sé qué hacer
> ...



Es caro, pero no es tan caro. Si funcionas con cabeza y pensando, se puede optimizar.

Yo he puesto todo lo mío de clase 1 con Tier 2, Sunset/Sunrise/Jamaica y Luminous en la mayoría de los casos usando SOLAMENTE las joyas cosechadas. De los de la clase 2, muchos ya están en Tier 2.

No he invertido nada en joyas, sólo optimizo lo que cosecho.


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Nov 2021)

Tengo esto y quiero de momento una jamaica.




Y ahora que? Las paso 10 de la negra y se van las 10


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> 3yo ya he vendido una sunrise, jeje
> 
> aqui el manual, no sé de donde lo sacan
> 
> ...



Gracias pepita no se que hariamos sin ti. Aun asi nada de nada


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Gracias pepita no se que hariamos sin ti. Aun asi nada de nada



De nada, para eso estamos las abuelas

Léete el post que cito aqui abajo



pepita dijo:


> Divídelas rellenando 3 huecos hasta que tengas sólo 1 en cada hueco para no equivocarte, las que te sobran arrástralas a la izquierda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 840135
> 
> ...


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> De nada, para eso estamos las abuelas
> 
> Léete el post que cito aqui abajo



Pepita dime que tengo que hacer para sacarme una jamaicana


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pepita dime que tengo que hacer para sacarme una jamaicana



Divídelas rellenando 3 huecos hasta que tengas sólo 1 en cada hueco para no equivocarte, las que te sobran arrástralas a la izquierda








Primero de 3 en tres del mismo color, al darle al botón se convertirá en 1 cloudy,

Por ejemplo primero pones 3 negras (1 en cada hueco), le das al botón verde y se convierte en 1 cloudy y la guardas. Haces lo mismo con otro color, verde y amarillo

Ya tienes 1 negra, 1 verde y 1 amarilla cloudy

Entonces son esas las que pones 1A, 1V , 1N , le das ya tienes 1 jamaica

Una vez lo has hecho la primera vez ya lo sabes hacer y puedes hacerlas masivamente


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Nov 2021)

Vale ya la tengo. Ahora como añado la nueva joya? Quito una de las normales y pongo la nueva o como?


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Vale ya la tengo. Ahora como añado la nueva joya? Quito una de las normales y pongo la nueva o como?



si, eso, si no te aparece mira la pestaña tier


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Entonces son esas las que pones 1A, 1V , 1N , le das ya tienes 1 jamaica



¿La A es de azul o de amarillo?
¿La V es de violeta o de verde?
Buen método... Siempre pensando en todo....


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Es caro, pero no es tan caro. Si funcionas con cabeza y pensando, se puede optimizar.
> 
> Yo he puesto todo lo mío de clase 1 con Tier 2, Sunset/Sunrise/Jamaica y Luminous en la mayoría de los casos usando SOLAMENTE las joyas cosechadas. De los de la clase 2, muchos ya están en Tier 2.
> 
> No he invertido nada en joyas, sólo optimizo lo que cosecho.



Ya sabes que no sirvo para trabajar tanto y que tengo pocas luces

Mejor las actualizo en el mercado. He hecho un barrido , he comprado Jamaicas Luminous a 3.15 y he vendido las mias a 2.85. Con 30 céntimos optimizadas todas y ya!




Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿La A es de azul o de amarillo?
> ¿La V es de violeta o de verde?
> Buen método... Siempre pensando en todo....



No seas tan pedorro . He puesto la tabla 50 veces, hasta elbrujo sabe que son amarillo y verde


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Nov 2021)

Vale os pongo UNA DE LAS FORMAS DE OBTENER LAS JAMAICA. Simplemente seguir lo que hace nada mas



Por mi parte ya he agotado las joyas necesarias para las jamaicanas aunque podria ir a sacar las sunset

Sunset= 1naranja + 1 purpura + 1 arena


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ya sabes que no sirvo para trabajar tanto y que tengo pocas luces
> 
> Mejor las actualizo en el mercado. He hecho un barrido , he comprado Jamaicas Luminous a 3.15 y he vendido las mias a 2.85. Con 30 céntimos optimizadas todas y ya!



Esa es la sutil diferencia entre una acción puntual, y una estrategia a largo plazo.
Puedes cruzar la calle sin mirar si vienen coches, y puede salirte bien y llegar antes....

... pero no por ello cruzar la calle sin mirar si vienen coches es una buena estrategia a largo plazo.




pepita dijo:


> No seas tan pedorro . He puesto la tabla 50 veces, hasta elbrujo sabe que son amarillo y verde



El Brujo no es alguien que sepa mucho. Ya ves que no para de preguntar... Si es tu mejor ejemplo, lo siento mucho.
Recoges lo que siembras.


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Esa es la sutil diferencia entre una acción puntual, y una estrategia a largo plazo.
> Puedes cruzar la calle sin mirar si vienen coches, y puede salirte bien y llegar antes....
> 
> ... pero no por ello cruzar la calle sin mirar si vienen coches es una buena estrategia a largo plazo.
> ...



Bastante tengo con explicarle al brujo, no me puedo estar a replicarte, voy a tener que empezar a cobrar por forear


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Bastante tengo con explicarle al brujo, no me puedo estar a replicarte, voy a tener que empezar a cobrar por forear



No, gracias. No necesito explicaciones de ti.
Hice la EGB.


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Nov 2021)

Empiezan a sacar tutoriales gracias a dios este ss bastante bueno y tiene tablas. Aunque como digo yo iria a por el esence y las joyas que las potencia son

Jamaica= 1 negra N2 + 1 verde N2 + 1 amarilla N2 (ES OBALADA)
1 Negra N2 = 1 Negra N1 + 1Negra N1 + 1Negra N1 (las N1 SON TRIANGULARES)
1 Verde N2 = 1 Verde N1 + 1 Verde N1 + 1 Verde N1
1 Amarilla N2 = 1 Amarilla N1 + 1 Amarilla N1 + 1 Amarilla N1



Sunset= 1naranja N2 + 1 purpura N2 + 1 arena N2

1 Naranja N2 = 1 Gris N2 + 1 arena N2
1 Gris N2 = 1 Gris N1 + 1 Gris N1 + 1 Gris N1 (N1 triangulares)
1 arena N2 = 1arena N1 + 1arena N1 + 1arena N1 +

1 Purpura N2 = 1ocre N2 + 1 azul N2 (las N2 SON OBALADAS)
1 ocre N2 = 1 ocre N1 + 1 ocre N1 + 1 ocre N1(las N1 son triangular
1 azul N2 = 1 azul N1 + 1 azul N1 + 1 azul N1

1 Arena N2 = 1 arena N1 +1 arena N1 +1 arena N1



Sunrise (en otro momento)

Tabla buena para guiarse









Earth 2 - Jewel Crafting (Elaboración de Joyas)


Índice Color Base,Color Especiales,Categoría,Nivel,Tamaño Negro,Púrpura,1 - Cracked (Agrietada),1,Small (Pequeña) Verde,Naranja,2 - Cloudy (Nublada),2 Azul,Jamaica,3 - Common (Común) Ocre,Sunrise,4 - Clear (Limpia) Gris,Sunset,5 - Luminous (Luminosa) Arena,6 - Brilliant (Brillante)* - Aleatorio ...




docs.google.com










*y de nuevo gracias a todos y especialmente a pepita la que mas ha estado ahi tratando de guiarme*


----------



## Jebediah (17 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Empiezan a sacar tutoriales gracias a dios este ss bastante bueno y tiene tablas. Aunque como digo yo iria a por el esence y las joyas que las potencia son
> 
> Jamaica= 3 negras + 3 verdes + 3 amarillas
> 
> ...



Brujo, no te lo tomes a mal pero todo esto esta requetehablado como 20 páginas atrás. 

Earth 2 no es para comprar y olvidarte de ellas por si algún día _me da por mirar y han dado el pelotazo_. En esta _inversión _se necesita estar pendiente de las novedades e ir viendo día a día por donde puede evolucionar y no parece que tengas _tiempo _suficiente para dedicarlo a esto. De todos modos, que tengas suerte.


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Brujo, no te lo tomes a mal pero todo esto esta requetehablado como 20 páginas atrás.
> 
> Earth 2 no es para comprar y olvidarte de ellas por si algún día _me da por mirar y han dado el pelotazo_. En esta _inversión _se necesita estar pendiente de las novedades e ir viendo día a día por donde puede evolucionar y no parece que tengas _tiempo _suficiente para dedicarlo a esto. De todos modos, que tengas suerte.



Ya lo he visto pero para mi no estaba claro asi que para mi mismo y para gente que se vaya pasando lo pongo. El videotutorial que os he puesto no lo he visto y el de sacar las jamaicanas tampoco.


----------



## antoniussss (17 Nov 2021)

pues desde este cambio de joyas el boton de recolectar essence no va o va muy mal le tengo que dar 15 veces o incluso salirme.

ayer 500 ether me dio solo menos de 100 essence tras pulsar 1500 veces y hoy los mismos 500 ether me han dado 300 essence 

LoL


----------



## antoniussss (17 Nov 2021)

no se si os habeis fijado que en el mercado no hya filtro de joya azul


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No, gracias. No necesito explicaciones de ti.
> Hice la EGB.



Pues yo el BUP



Elbrujo dijo:


> Ya lo he visto pero para mi no estaba claro asi que para mi mismo y para gente que se vaya pasando lo pongo. El videotutorial que os he puesto no lo he visto y el de sacar *las jamaicanas* tampoco.


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues yo el BUP
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 840514


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues yo el BUP
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 840514



Ufff pepi estoy deseando que saquen cripto


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Vale os pongo UNA DE LAS FORMAS DE OBTENER LAS JAMAICA. Simplemente seguir lo que hace nada mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por el tutorial, y también a las contribuciones de Pepita. Ya he conseguido fabricar mi primera Jamaica. De todos modos tal vez venda algunas de mis gemas básicas.


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues yo no sé qué hacer. A ver si me podéis ayudar
> 
> Compré muchas clear yellow en el mercado, como salieron muy baratas usé unas cuantas para hacer jamaicas, junto con cloudy o cracked negra y verde.
> 
> ...




Creo que esta tarde han habilitados los filtros momentaneamente. Pero he entrado ahora otra vez y han vuelto a desaparecer. Están toqueteando, así que en uno o dos días deberían estar operativos de forma permanente.


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Creo que esta tarde han habilitados los filtros momentaneamente. Pero he entrado ahora otra vez y han vuelto a desaparecer. Están toqueteando, así que en uno o dos días deberían estar operativos de forma permanente.



Gracias, es que además son tier2 las que tengo, esperaré


----------



## Elbrujo (17 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Gracias por el tutorial, y también a las contribuciones de Pepita. Ya he conseguido fabricar mi primera Jamaica. De todos modos tal vez venda algunas de mis gemas básicas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 840550
> Ver archivo adjunto 840551



Estupendo. Os paso la siguiente tabla que viene bien para orientarse porque la verdad veo que lo han complocado bastante









Earth 2 - Jewel Crafting (Elaboración de Joyas)


Índice Color Base,Color Especiales,Categoría,Nivel,Tamaño Negro,Púrpura,1 - Cracked (Agrietada),1,Small (Pequeña) Verde,Naranja,2 - Cloudy (Nublada),2 Azul,Jamaica,3 - Common (Común) Ocre,Sunrise,4 - Clear (Limpia) Gris,Sunset,5 - Luminous (Luminosa) Arena,6 - Brilliant (Brillante)* - Aleatorio ...




docs.google.com


----------



## Kartal (17 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Gracias a las contribuciones de Pepita.



Pepita alcaldesa de Villa Burbuja.


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pepita alcaldesa de Villa Burbuja.



Jajaja
Vale, pero habrá que hacer elecciones

Vamos a poner fecha y decidir quien vota


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Nov 2021)

La pregunta que os debéis hacer es la siguiente:

Si con algo tan simple como esto ya os resulta difícil...
¿Cómo sabréis lo que hacer cuando haya

- Joyas Medium, y joyas Big, y Joyas Super Big.
- Y 300 recetas más.
- Y joyas Tier 3.
- Y joyas con más propiedades que simplemente dos recursos.
- Incluso joyas con potenciadores negativos.
?

Si tenéis joyas en los slots y joyas en el inventario... ¿Cómo haréis para discernir lo que podéis o debéis hacer? Ni siquiera las tenéis listadas en el mismo sitio.
¿Lo pasaréis todo al inventario cada que queráis optimizar algo? ¿Y luego volver a slotearlo todo?
¿Cómo sabréis si tenéis las joyas necesarias para tal o cual receta si las tenéis diseminadas, una aquí, otra acullá, otra a la que le faltan un par de shrads?


RESPUESTA FÁCIL: haré lo que me apetezca porque soy un milenial genial y tú eres troltrolgñé.
RESPUESTA INTELIGENTE: hombre, Quijote, para está la macro que has hecho que calcula todo eso automáticamente, ¿no? Será muy útil.


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> La pregunta que os debéis hacer es la siguiente:
> 
> Si con algo tan simple como esto ya os resulta difícil...
> ¿Cómo sabréis lo que hacer cuando haya
> ...



Pues yo te dije la segunda la última vez y me contestaste que no eras un alma caritativa para compratir


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues yo te dije la segunda la última vez y me contestaste que no eras un alma caritativa para compratir



Exacto. No me lo estoy currando para regalarlo.

Lo que estoy pensando es lo siguiente:

1. Añadirle unas funcionalidades más que aún no he podido hacer, relativas al Histórico y otros temas. Ya que me pongo con ello, quiero hacer una tabla que haga de todo y te haga la vida más fácil, calcule rendimientos, haga gráficas molonas automáticamente, etcétera. Necesito un poco más de tiempo picando código para depurarle algunas cosas y añadirle otras más.
2. Configurarla para que sea fácil para que otras personas puedan usarla.
3. Como esto puede ir cambiando poco a poco, conforme implementen más opciones... hacerla que sea retrocompatible: es decir, que si hago la versión 1.00 y de repente cambian algo, o añaden recetas o tocan algo, poder hacer la versión 1.1 y hacer que esta pueda importar los antiguos datos de la 1.00. A golpe de click. Asi puedo ir ACTUALIZÁNDOLA y no hay que rellenarla de nuevo desde 0.
4. Ofrecerla en el foro, a cambio de favores earthdosianos... (Referidos, ventas a buen precio, etcétera).

¿Regalarla a una panda de maleducados faltones que nunca pierden la oportunidad de mostrarse irrespetuosos? Eso va a ser que no. Yo no gano nada.

Otro Screenshot


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Aquí sólo hay dos maleducados faltones.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Aquí sólo hay dos maleducados faltones.



Aquí, salvo Silverado y alguno que otro más, sóis todos unos empanaos y unos chulanganas de cuidado para los que el más mínimo roce ya supone que saquéis vuestro lado más asilvestrado y ridículo.


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Y salvo Jebediah y Le_Fanu que se han actualizado. Version 9.9

Chulánganas????= Se nota que has hecho la EGB


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Y salvo Jebediah y Le_Fanu que se han actualizado. Version 9.9
> 
> Chulánganas????= Se nota que has hecho la EGB



Le Fanu: le pedí ayuda para redondear una propiedad y me mandó a la mierda. Caza trolls.
Jebediah: caza trolls.

Ninguno de los dos se ha dirigido a mí con un mínimo de respeto. Al uno lo tengo en el igno, y al otro, si un día se pasa medio milímetro, también.
De cazatrolls no se debe esperar nada. Básicamente se regocijan en la búsqueda de gamusinos.


De todos modos... si quieres la tabla, yo te la paso... a cambio de algo. ¿Qué me ofreces?

Lo de las joyas ya funciona, más o menos. Yo hice un crafteo global de todo a mano, para pillar la matemática detrás, y me puse a programar. Con las joyas de los últimos días ya no. Le doy al botón y la macro me dice lo que puedo crear y lo que no.

Pero otras cosas aún no están acabadas. Ahora estoy poniendo lo del histórico mejor, y quiero meterle un histórico de joyas automático.

En el tema del slotting y crafting también quiero meterle mejoras.

Es decir, aún me faltan unos días con ello.... pero lo del cálculo de recetas, funciona.


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Le Fanu: le pedí ayuda para redondear una propiedad y me mandó a la mierda. Caza trolls.
> Jebediah: caza trolls.
> 
> Ninguno de los dos se ha dirigido a mí con un mínimo de respeto. Al uno lo tengo en el igno, y al otro, si un día se pasa medio milímetro, también.
> ...



No es verdad, que me acuerdo. 
LeFanu simplemente no quería vender, no te mandó a la mierda. Y a Jebediah un respeto que es nuestro benefactor de Villa Burbuja. Les he nombrado porque me hizo gracia el otro día el mejillón poniéndolos de ejemplo cuando siempre les ha puesto verdes, como a todos.

Tienes para largo, cuando liberen los recursos tendrás que ir metiendo los porcentajes de cada terreno en cada casilla. La verdad es que será a partir de entonces cuando realmente sea útil. 

En todo caso intenta venderlo en el Discord, a los que tienen miles de tiles les puede ser útil.

Yo lo único que puedo ofrecer son unas lentejas para todos cuando quedemos en Libia


----------



## mulleixion (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No es verdad, que me acuerdo.
> LeFanu simplemente no quería vender, no te mandó a la mierda. Y a Jebediah un respeto que es nuestro benefactor de Villa Burbuja. Les he nombrado porque me hizo gracia el otro día el mejillón poniéndolos de ejemplo cuando siempre les ha puesto verdes, como a todos.
> 
> Tienes para largo, cuando liberen los recursos tendrás que ir metiendo los porcentajes de cada terreno en cada casilla. La verdad es que será a partir de entonces cuando realmente sea útil.
> ...



La realidad es que eres una inútil. La que más tarde se entera de todo y en la mayoría de ocasiones mal y al revés. Y por supuesto que se han "actualizado" , pero para os enteráis vosotros de cómo va esto aún estáis descubriendo la rueda. Realmente este en concreto es un foro que va siempre por detrás que el resto. Y es una pena porque la comunidad española en Earth 2 está casi desaparecida.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No es verdad, que me acuerdo.
> LeFanu simplemente no quería vender, no te mandó a la mierda. Y a Jebediah un respeto que es nuestro benefactor de Villa Burbuja. Les he nombrado porque me hizo gracia el otro día el mejillón poniéndolos de ejemplo cuando siempre les ha puesto verdes, como a todos.
> 
> Tienes para largo, cuando liberen los recursos tendrás que ir metiendo los porcentajes de cada terreno en cada casilla. La verdad es que será a partir de entonces cuando realmente sea útil.
> ...



A Berberecho también lo tengo en el igno, por la misma razón que a los demás.
La irrespetuosidad es intolerable en cualquier persona.

El tema de los recursos en las propiedades ya lo tengo pensado. Cuando hice la programación de los cálculos del boosteo de todos los slots (si usas varias joyas en un propiedad su efecto se suma), ya lo hice pensando en que algún día vendrán los recursos.

Cuando eso ocurra, estaré preparado, y sólo tendré que ampliar un poco la macro. Por eso digo que es un trabajo en proceso.
No es difícil, es cuestión de ser muy meticuloso. Y yo lo soy.



Tengo mis propias lentejas. Si quieres la tabla.. referidos, o ventas a precio de risa de tiles clase 1.
No acepto otra divisa, por el momento.


----------



## Kartal (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Aquí sólo hay dos maleducados faltones.



Son las dos caras de una misma moneda.


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> A Berberecho también lo tengo en el igno



Yo tb lo ignoro siempre, pero cuando empieza a insultar y le contestan me puede la curiosidad y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Son las dos caras de una misma moneda.



Me sabe mal que el mejillón engañe a algún nuevo con milongas inventadas de amigos y powerpoints de falsas rentabilidades.
Desde que viene a recibir él, sale todo el mundo huyendo, no sé si algún despistado le creerá y entrará en sus videomamadas


----------



## mulleixion (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Me sabe mal que el mejillón engañe a algún nuevo con milongas inventadas de amigos y powerpoints de falsas rentabilidades.
> Desde que viene a recibir él, sale todo el mundo huyendo, no sé si algún despistado le creerá y entrará en sus videomamadas




Tranquila obesa. Para diciembre entran 30.000 dólares en Djibouti. Mientras tú te autoengañas yo gano dinero fresco. Tanto comer hamburguesas te obstruye el riego al cerebro.


----------



## mulleixion (17 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> A Berberecho también lo tengo en el igno, por la misma razón que a los demás.
> La irrespetuosidad es intolerable en cualquier persona.
> 
> El tema de los recursos en las propiedades ya lo tengo pensado. Cuando hice la programación de los cálculos del boosteo de todos los slots (si usas varias joyas en un propiedad su efecto se suma), ya lo hice pensando en que algún día vendrán los recursos.
> ...




Anda calla y sigue con la guitarra subnormal


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Tranquila obesa. Para diciembre entran 30.000 dólares en Djibouti. Mientras tú te autoengañas yo gano dinero fresco. Tanto comer hamburguesas te obstruye el riego al cerebro.



Parece que ganas muchos millones de euros al año con criptos. 
Recuerda que es obligatorio declarar todo a hacienda. Espero que no te olvides, ya te lo recordaré yo


----------



## Kartal (17 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Parece que ganas muchos millones de euros al año con criptos.
> Recuerda que es obligatorio declarar todo a hacienda. Espero que no te olvides, ya te lo recordaré yo



Ya será menos, la que recomendó por aquí se fue al guano en cuestión de semanas. Menudo lumbreras el Investment Agent paco...


----------



## pepita (17 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Ya será menos, la que recomendó por aquí se fue al guano en cuestión de semanas. Menudo lumbreras el Investment Agent paco...



Tu se lo pùedes recordar tb cuando llegue el momento

Sí, jajaja, es recomendar algo y hundirse al día siguiente, luego va poniendo fotos de shitcoins con subidas de vértigo, pero él se sube en el pico


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Ya he conseguido fabricar mi primera Jamaica. De todos modos tal vez venda algunas de mis gemas básicas.



Cambio de planes. Como ahora estoy fabricando varias Jamaicas, he puesto a la venta un par. Se venden bien.


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Nov 2021)

Ya que E2 parece reactivarse, dejo la invitación a uno de los canales de Discord que contiene un subforo de Villa Burbuja.








Join the Earth2 España Discord Server!


Check out the Earth2 España community on Discord - hang out with 187 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## mulleixion (18 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Ya que E2 parece reactivarse, dejo la invitación a uno de los canales de Discord que contiene un subforo de Villa Burbuja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Subforo de un subforo xDDD


----------



## mulleixion (18 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Parece que ganas muchos millones de euros al año con criptos.
> Recuerda que es obligatorio declarar todo a hacienda. Espero que no te olvides, ya te lo recordaré yo




No te acuerdas ni de lo que haces tú como para recordar a los demás mórbida.


----------



## pepita (18 Nov 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> No te acuerdas ni de lo que haces tú como para recordar a los demás mórbida.




Don Quijote tenía dudas sobre las diferentes personalidades o trastornos, asi que dejo los rasgos publicados en el DSM-V para diagnosticar el TNP. Descrito como enfermedad mental en los 80.

Sentido exagerado de autoestima
Sentido de superioridad sobre los demás
Auto proclamación de talentos y logros
Egocentrismo
Constante autoadmiración
Explotación y aprovechamiento de los demás para beneficio personal
Sentir envidia de los demás y desear que las otras personas le envidien
Arrogancia y naturaleza agresiva
Incapacidad para empatizar con los demás

A tener en cuenta que en el DSM no hace falta cumplir con todos los puntos para ser diagnosticado como tal


Ahora veo que vamos agregando rasgos nuevos, como la proyección , te ha dado por llamarme gorda, jajaja

Te dejo unos sinónimos para que no tengas que pensar mucho y puedas centrate en ganar millones de euros que debes estar ocupadísimo

Grueso, rollizo, obeso, regordete, rechoncho, corpulento, orondo, robusto, sebo, manteca, grasa, tocino, gordura, morsa, foca


----------



## Kartal (18 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Don Quijote tenía dudas sobre las diferentes personalidades o trastornos, asi que dejo los rasgos publicados en el DSM-V para diagnosticar el TNP. Descrito como enfermedad mental en los 80.
> 
> Sentido exagerado de autoestima
> Sentido de superioridad sobre los demás
> ...



Ufff lo has clavado, alcaldesa...


----------



## Silverado72 (18 Nov 2021)

Mí factoría va viento en popa: Jamaicas, Sunset, y sus precursoras Naranjas, Púrpuras, etc.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Mí factoría va viento en popa: Jamaicas, Sunset, y sus precursoras Naranjas, Púrpuras, etc.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 841221
> Ver archivo adjunto 841222
> Ver archivo adjunto 841223



Cómo se pondrá el recetario cuando pongan en marcha las gemas que necesiten los 5 huecos para craftearlas, mae mía.


----------



## mulleixion (18 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Don Quijote tenía dudas sobre las diferentes personalidades o trastornos, asi que dejo los rasgos publicados en el DSM-V para diagnosticar el TNP. Descrito como enfermedad mental en los 80.
> 
> Sentido exagerado de autoestima
> Sentido de superioridad sobre los demás
> ...



Pobrecita .... Además de estar como una vaca es retrasada. 

El retraso mental es un estado de funcionamiento cognitivo significativamente inferior al normal para la edad del paciente, que se manifiesta durante el curso del desarrollo y que se expresa por el deterioro de las capacidades adaptativas del mismo


Fíjate si te define. Especialmente en las capacidades adaptativas.


----------



## Kartal (18 Nov 2021)

Reportad por insultos al mejillón parlante, a ver si entre todos nos lo cargamos.


----------



## pepita (18 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Reportad por insultos al mejillón parlante, a ver si entre todos nos lo cargamos.



yo creo que sería mejor reportarlo por intentar estafar a los nuevos que llegan a foro

Hecho, es mi primera vez, a ver qué tal, si me contesta Calopez


----------



## Kartal (18 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> yo creo que sería mejor reportarlo por intentar estafar a los nuevos que llegan a foro
> 
> Hecho, es mi primera vez, a ver qué tal, si me contesta Calopez



Sí, por insultar, por intentar vender crecepelos o por lo que sea, pero es que se pone muy cansino. Yo entiendo que el déficit de cariño en la vida real puede llevar a gente inestable a actuar así puntualmente, pero es que ya son muchos meses aguantando al infame molusco lanzando peroratas que no interesan a nadie, ni en Villa Burbuja, ni en Yibuti ni en Cagliari.


----------



## pepita (18 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Sí, por insultar, por intentar vender crecepelos o por lo que sea, pero es que se pone muy cansino. Yo entiendo que el déficit de cariño en la vida real puede llevar a gente inestable a actuar así puntualmente, pero es que ya son muchos meses aguantando al infame molusco lanzando peroratas que no interesan a nadie, ni en Villa Burbuja, ni en Yibuti ni en Cagliari.



Luego llora porque no hay comunidad española, pero es que vayas donde vayas, ahí está él consiguiendo que todo el que intente entrar abandone asqueado. O intenta llevarselo siempre a sus privados para estafarlos a solas, asi que no queda nadie, claro

Nosotros ya se ve que tenemos mucha paciencia, pero no creo que nadie aguante en ningún foro ni canal donde esté dando la tabarra e insultando.


----------



## pepita (18 Nov 2021)

Por las mañanas suele haber mucho descontrol con las joyas, se venden tier2 a precio tier1 y viceversa,. Cuidado al listar


----------



## Kartal (18 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Luego llora porque no hay comunidad española, pero es que vayas donde vayas, ahí está él consiguiendo que todo el que intente entrar abandone asqueado. O intenta llevarselo siempre a sus privados para estafarlos a solas, asi que no queda nadie, claro
> 
> Nosotros ya se ve que tenemos mucha paciencia, pero no creo que nadie aguante en ningún foro ni canal donde esté dando la tabarra e insultando.



Pues exactamente lo que pasó en el canal de Telegram, que por cierto sigue muy activo. Se cansaron de él por vendeburras y lo despacharon. Todavía no lo ha superado y busca pelea con cualquiera. En el fondo da pena.


----------



## Silverado72 (18 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Reportad por insultos al mejillón parlante, a ver si entre todos nos lo cargamos.



No estoy de acuerdo. Que Mejillón diga lo que le dé la gana. Otra cosa es que los demás también somos libres, no tenemos porque aguantar sus insultos, y podemos usar el ignore.


----------



## Kartal (18 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Que Mejillón diga lo que le dé la gana. Otra cosa es que los demás también somos libres, no tenemos porque aguantar sus insultos, y podemos usar el ignore.



Pues es lo mismo que él ha hecho contigo en los servidores de Discord. Sería darle de su propia medicina. 

De todas formas es hablar por hablar, Calópez pasa de todo...


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Que Mejillón diga lo que le dé la gana. Otra cosa es que los demás también somos libres, no tenemos porque aguantar sus insultos, y podemos usar el ignore.



Sin censura no son nada. Es su único recurso para todo.
La cultura del "tolerancia cero" es así, completamente intolerante e intolerable al mismo tiempo.

¿Por qué te crees que los gobiernos de todo el mundo se han vuelto tan dictatoriales?
Pues es por eso: porque esta es la dictadura de los que no quieren libertad para nadie ya que ellos no saben cómo usarla.

Quien no usa la libertad, se siente muy molesto ante quien la ejercita.

Si la libertad no significa libertad para equivocarse, no significa nada.


----------



## pepita (18 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sin censura no son nada. Es su único recurso para todo.
> La cultura del "tolerancia cero" es así, completamente intolerante e intolerable al mismo tiempo.
> 
> ¿Por qué te crees que los gobiernos de todo el mundo se han vuelto tan dictatoriales?
> ...



Pues espérate que te desbanque como alcaldesa de Villa Burbuja. Se acabaron democracias, votaciones y demás zarandajas. Voy a imponer una monarquía absoluta y absolutista y asignaré los poderes fácticos a dedo.


----------



## pepita (18 Nov 2021)

Chicos habéis preparado los holobuildings? Yo acabé hace un par de días, me temo que habré perdido un montón de recursos por no haberlo preparado antes, pero es que he aprovechado el cash de las joyas para hacerlo y no tener que meter nada, y mas que nada la superpereza que me daba.

Por si alguien no se acuerda. Aunque aún no estén liberados los recursos si tenemos holobuildings puestos , los estamos ya acumulando. Y visto lo de las joyas no es ninguna tontería


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Chicos habéis preparado los holobuildings? Yo acabé hace un par de días, me temo que habré perdido un montón de recursos por no haberlo preparado antes, pero es que he aprovechado el cash de las joyas para hacerlo y no tener que meter nada, y mas que nada la superpereza que me daba.
> 
> Por si alguien no se acuerda. Aunque aún no estén liberados los recursos si tenemos holobuildings puestos , los estamos ya acumulando. Y visto lo de las joyas no es ninguna tontería



Ufff y eso como se hace? Yo ya he sacado bastantes pedrolos a punta pala asi que contento. Y deseoso por que saquen la cripto PORQUE YO ESTOY AQUI PARA SACAR PASTA NO PARA JUGAR.


----------



## pepita (18 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ufff y eso como se hace? Yo ya he sacado bastantes pedrolos a punta pala asi que contento. Y deseoso por que saquen la cripto PORQUE YO ESTOY AQUI PARA SACAR PASTA NO PARA JUGAR.



En perfil donde pone holobuildings, pincha y vas probando


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> En perfil donde pone holobuildings, pincha y vas probando



Voy a ver


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Nov 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pobrecita .... Además de estar como una vaca es retrasada.
> 
> El retraso mental es un estado de funcionamiento cognitivo significativamente inferior al normal para la edad del paciente, que se manifiesta durante el curso del desarrollo y que se expresa por el deterioro de las capacidades adaptativas del mismo
> 
> ...



Amos dejar de insultaros entre todos que somos vecinos y tenemos que montarnos una buena ciudad en libia.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Chicos habéis preparado los holobuildings? Yo acabé hace un par de días, me temo que habré perdido un montón de recursos por no haberlo preparado antes, pero es que he aprovechado el cash de las joyas para hacerlo y no tener que meter nada, y mas que nada la superpereza que me daba.
> 
> Por si alguien no se acuerda. Aunque aún no estén liberados los recursos si tenemos holobuildings puestos , los estamos ya acumulando. Y visto lo de las joyas no es ninguna tontería



¿Ya se acumulan? ¿Donde? Yo los tengo preparados pero no he puesto nada en las propiedades aparte de un café/bar en VB.


----------



## Remero (18 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Amos dejar de insultaros entre todos que somos vecinos y tenemos que montarnos una buena ciudad en libia.



Yo metí en el ignore hace tiempo a dos personajes concretos y el hilo ha mejorado muchisimo en legibilidad, me ahorro parrafadas pedantes o insultantes, vídeos de un tipo tocando la guitarra, etc., lo que queda ahora, que os voy leyendo, es solo lo que me interesa.


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> En perfil donde pone holobuildings, pincha y vas probando



Ya estoy ahi. Me sale a la derecha "crear mi primer plano" le doy y trato de hacer uno de VB pero la verdad esque no se puede hacer nada


----------



## pepita (18 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Ya se acumulan? ¿Donde? Yo los tengo preparados pero no he puesto nada en las propiedades aparte de un café/bar en VB.



Juraría que eso leí, es una de las "recompensas" de Shane. Puedes ir almacenando ya hasta mil metros por propiedad si tienes puesto ya un holobuilding antes de que salgan los recursos.

1000 metros salen por 1 euro, , pero eso para las grandes, las pequeñas te marca el tamaño cuando eliges la propiedad.

Ahora me voy, intentad buscar con palabras clave en discord


----------



## Jebediah (18 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Juraría que eso leí, es una de las "recompensas" de Shane. Puedes ir almacenando ya hasta mil metros por propiedad si tienes puesto ya un holobuilding antes de que salgan los recursos.
> 
> 1000 metros salen por 1 euro, , pero eso para las grandes, las pequeñas te marca el tamaño cuando eliges la propiedad.
> 
> Ahora me voy, intentad buscar con palabras clave en discord



Po vaya... ¿da igual 10m² que 1000m²? ¿Se almacenan igualmente los recursos generados? ¿Si pones _holos _pequeños se llenan y ya no acumulan más? Espero que no sea tan _chapucillas _Shane, hay demasiadas interrogantes en este asunto como para estar en marcha en un segundo plano.


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Juraría que eso leí, es una de las "recompensas" de Shane. Puedes ir almacenando ya hasta mil metros por propiedad si tienes puesto ya un holobuilding antes de que salgan los recursos.
> 
> 1000 metros salen por 1 euro, , pero eso para las grandes, las pequeñas te marca el tamaño cuando eliges la propiedad.
> 
> Ahora me voy, intentad buscar con palabras clave en discord



Y encima tienes que pagar tb? Ufff yo no suelto mas dinero al shane higo de fruta


----------



## Kartal (18 Nov 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Yo metí en el ignore hace tiempo a dos personajes concretos y el hilo ha mejorado muchisimo en legibilidad, me ahorro parrafadas pedantes o insultantes, vídeos de un tipo tocando la guitarra, etc., lo que queda ahora, que os voy leyendo, es solo lo que me interesa.



Pues que sepas que según Molinillos eres un intolerante y un fascista. Y por lo visto alguno más le da la razón al aprendiz de Joe Cocker Spaniel.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Juraría que eso leí, es una de las "recompensas" de Shane. Puedes ir almacenando ya hasta mil metros por propiedad si tienes puesto ya un holobuilding antes de que salgan los recursos.
> 
> 1000 metros salen por 1 euro, , pero eso para las grandes, las pequeñas te marca el tamaño cuando eliges la propiedad.
> 
> Ahora me voy, intentad buscar con palabras clave en discord



No dijo eso.
Eres tú, que lo entiendes todo de manera distorsionada.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Chicos habéis preparado los holobuildings? Yo acabé hace un par de días, me temo que habré perdido un montón de recursos por no haberlo preparado antes, pero es que he aprovechado el cash de las joyas para hacerlo y no tener que meter nada, y mas que nada la superpereza que me daba.
> 
> Por si alguien no se acuerda. Aunque aún no estén liberados los recursos si tenemos holobuildings puestos , los estamos ya acumulando. Y visto lo de las joyas no es ninguna tontería



Que no. Se te ha explicado ya mil veces por qué no, y tú erre que erre, creyendo que con planos y cubos se puede hacer un buen edificio.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

¿Tú no ves el nivel de detalle geométrico en los vídeos?
¿Puedes hacer ese nivel de detalle con esos cubos en el que el lado más pequeño es de medio metro, con un editor que no permite hacer curvas, ni barridos, ni extrusiones, que no detecta bien el suelo y que presenta alrededor de un millón de bugs?

Joder. Cómo se nota que nunca has hecho nada en 3D, pero es que es de sentido común.

Preparado los holobuildings... dice la vieja esta.
¿Preparar para qué? ¿Cómo? ¿En base a qué?


----------



## pepita (19 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Preparado los holobuildings... dice la vieja esta.
> ¿Preparar para qué? ¿Cómo? ¿En base a qué?



Mira que respestuoso. Que te den a tí y al mejillón

Lo siento por todos los demás, pero me rindo y como no estoy segura buscadlo en discord, ya paso de traer nada -

El_Brujo si tienes alguna duda que no sepas resolver me preguntas por privi
Chao


----------



## Polo_00 (19 Nov 2021)

Me he perdido un poco con tanta página nueva, alguien me dice que joyas tengo que mezclar para que me den joyas de nivel 2 o como se llamen para conseguir más essence? Gracias.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Mira que respestuoso. Que te den a tí y al mejillón
> 
> Lo siento por todos los demás, pero me rindo y como no estoy segura buscadlo en discord, ya paso de traer nada -
> 
> ...



¿Qué respeto te has ganado tú conmigo?

Recoge lo cosechado, pedorra.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Nov 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Me he perdido un poco con tanta página nueva, alguien me dice que joyas tengo que mezclar para que me den joyas de nivel 2 o como se llamen para conseguir más essence? Gracias.



Tienes recetas de matemáticas troll un poco antes.
Cuidado, son matemáticas troll.... Provocan cefalea.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Amos dejar de insultaros entre todos que somos vecinos y tenemos que montarnos una buena ciudad en libia.



Tú eres el primero en insultar o malmeter cuando te da por ahí.


----------



## pepita (19 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Qué respeto te has ganado tú conmigo?
> 
> Recoge lo cosechado, pedorra.



¿Yo?

Sólo lo remarco porque como siempre se cumple lo de DIME DE QUE PRESUMES Y TE DIRÉ DE QUE CARECES


----------



## Jebediah (19 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Que no. Se te ha explicado ya mil veces por qué no, y tú erre que erre, creyendo que con planos y cubos se puede hacer un buen edificio.
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ...



Esta vez me parece que te ha podido la prepotencia y el tener que responder _ipso facto_.

@pepita no se refiere a las construcciones ultra detalladas de edificios del juego 3D, se refiere a los _holobuildings _que hay o habrá que poner en las propiedades para guardar los recursos generados, que esto sí lo dijo Shane, simplemente hacer un cuadrado y ponerlo en la propiedad, nada más. 

Lo que yo no leí o entendí fue que ya se estarían generando y guardando si tienes los _holos _ya colocados, por eso le preguntaba. Por si acaso los he puesto en todas las propiedades que me ha dejado.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿Yo?
> 
> Sólo lo remarco porque como siempre se cumple lo de DIME DE QUE PRESUMES Y TE DIRÉ DE QUE CARECES



Nadie ha presumido de nada.
Usas refranes por falta de imaginación.


EN ABRIL, AGUAS MIL


----------



## pepita (19 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Nadie ha presumido de nada.
> Usas refranes por falta de imaginación.
> 
> 
> EN ABRIL, AGUAS MIL



Dime de lo que presumes y te diré de lo que careces


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Dime de lo que presumes y te diré de lo que careces



Los bucles... Se echaban de menos.


----------



## Kartal (19 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Mira que respestuoso. Que te den a tí y al mejillón
> 
> Lo siento por todos los demás, pero me rindo y como no estoy segura buscadlo en discord, ya paso de traer nada -
> 
> ...



Pepi, no castigues a los demás por los exabruptos de un amargado. No sería justo.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tú eres el primero en insultar o malmeter cuando te da por ahí.



No voy a entrar en esta espiral. Como digo todos somos vecinos de VB no sabemos como va a evolucionar el juego y alomejor mañana necesitamos llevarnos bien y ponernos deacuerdo a la hora de hacer cosas y mira como estamos. De nuevo insisto en que podemos sacar mas llevandonos bien que insultandonos. Y lo digo por todo el mundo en mayor o menor medida, y si quieres incluirme tb a mi incluyeme


----------



## pepita (19 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Los bucles... Se echaban de menos.



¿que parte de remarcar no entiendes? Te pongo sinónimos a ver si así....

subrayar
insistir en
destacar
resaltar
recalcar
apuntar
reiterar
hacer hincapié en
acentuar
enfatizar
indicar
hacer constar
poner de relieve
poner de manifiesto
hacer hincapié
realzar

Habría que ser muy inteligente e instruida para poder contestar a tu brillante frase de "En abril aguas mil" y claro a eso no llego, me limito a recalcar. Si no te gusta la respuesta te la metes ya sabes donde


----------



## Jebediah (19 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pepi, no castigues a los demás por los exabruptos de un amargado. No sería justo.



¡La alcaldesa debe aguantar estos chaparrones! No se construye un pueblo en el desierto sólo con risas y alegría (y lentejas). ¡Mano dura pepita!


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> No voy a entrar en esta espiral. Como digo todos somos vecinos de VB no sabemos como va a evolucionar el juego y alomejor mañana necesitamos llevarnos bien y ponernos deacuerdo a la hora de hacer cosas y mira como estamos. De nuevo insisto en que podemos sacar mas llevandonos bien que insultandonos. Y lo digo por todo el mundo en mayor o menor medida, y si quieres incluirme tb a mi incluyeme



¿Ahora es un nazi dictador que quiere decirle a todo el mundo lo que tiene que hacer, eeeeeeeeeeeeh?
¡TE HE PILLADO NAZI TROLL!

JAJAJAJAJJAJA

Pongo foto:


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿que parte de remarcar no entiendes? Te pongo sinónimos a ver si así....
> 
> subrayar
> insistir en
> ...



Non sequitur.

Pongo emoticono muy fardón:


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Ahora es un nazi dictador que quiere decirle a todo el mundo lo que tiene que hacer, eeeeeeeeeeeeh?
> ¡TE HE PILLADO NAZI TROLL!
> 
> JAJAJAJAJJAJA
> ...



Tu estas mu mal


----------



## Kartal (19 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¡La alcaldesa debe aguantar estos chaparrones! No se construye un pueblo en el desierto sólo con risas y alegría (y lentejas). ¡Mano dura pepita!



Pepita Barberá: "Benvinguts al caloret faller. El caloret de Libia y de Villa Burbuja. Som-hi nanos!!!"


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tu estas mu mal



¡ME OFENDO! -> Hay un problema en ti. Cambia de opinión.


----------



## Le Fanu (19 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Esta vez me parece que te ha podido la prepotencia y el tener que responder _ipso facto_.
> 
> @pepita no se refiere a las construcciones ultra detalladas de edificios del juego 3D, se refiere a los _holobuildings _que hay o habrá que poner en las propiedades para guardar los recursos generados, que esto sí lo dijo Shane, simplemente hacer un cuadrado y ponerlo en la propiedad, nada más.
> 
> Lo que yo no leí o entendí fue que ya se estarían generando y guardando si tienes los _holos _ya colocados, por eso le preguntaba. Por si acaso los he puesto en todas las propiedades que me ha dejado.



A mi también me suena lo de que los holos ya estarían acumulando recursos antes de su estreno oficial, pero no sé dónde lo vi, si era una comunicación oficial o un tuit informal de Shane....


----------



## Jebediah (19 Nov 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> A mi también me suena lo de que los holos ya estarían acumulando recursos antes de su estreno oficial, pero no sé dónde lo vi, si era una comunicación oficial o un tuit informal de Shane....



He mirado en discord y twitter y no he encontrado nada. No se si es por haberlo leído ahora aquí pero también me quiere sonar haber leído algo sobre el tema, pero no sé seguro qué decía. Total, he puesto _holos _de 2-4 minitiles en cada propiedad y a correr.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Nov 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> A mi también me suena lo de que los holos ya estarían acumulando recursos antes de su estreno oficial, pero no sé dónde lo vi, si era una comunicación oficial o un tuit informal de Shane....




Eso no es exacto... No es preciso.
Entre lo que escribe la gente y lo que entendéis.... suele haber un trecho bastante grande.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Nov 2021)

Por cierto, alguien ha puesto un Batman:


----------



## antoniussss (19 Nov 2021)

Decidme que sois comunitty manager para darle vidilla al hilo, si no, es para llorar hahahaha


----------



## pepita (19 Nov 2021)

ggg


antoniussss dijo:


> Decidme que sois comunitty manager para darle vidilla al hilo, si no, es para llorar hahahaha



Pues no sé de que te extrañas todos los pueblos pequeños son así. Mira Puerto Hurraco


----------



## Silverado72 (19 Nov 2021)

Empiezo la producción de Sunrise:


----------



## antoniussss (19 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Empiezo la producción de Sunrise:
> Ver archivo adjunto 842757




¿por que os sobran tantas joyas?

Yo he ido a poner sunrise y jamaicas en todas mis propiedades para extraer mas essence y me faltan bastantes todavía por hacer y estoy a 0 en joyas menos las arena que son para hacer otra joya que gasta mas aun.


----------



## Le Fanu (19 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> He mirado en discord y twitter y no he encontrado nada. No se si es por haberlo leído ahora aquí pero también me quiere sonar haber leído algo sobre el tema, pero no sé seguro qué decía. Total, he puesto _holos _de 2-4 minitiles en cada propiedad y a correr.



He dado con esto:

_Therefore, while HBs present a Player with the ability to visual and display their planned development look and feel on the Property, not to mention a personal expression visible from high above, HBs also serve to create a headstart for Players on the Earth 2® EcoSim. By way of upgrades, a Player can utilise the space inside their deployed HBs for resource storage *retrospectively*, *meaning at the point of the HB deployment and upgrade that date is timestamped in the Earth 2® timeline and will be referenced for resource generation and storage when such becomes available.*_

Earth 2®

Creo que de ahí nos viene la suposición de que los holos están almacenando recursos de forma retroactiva.

@pepita, mírate los mensajes privados.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Nov 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> He dado con esto:
> 
> _Therefore, while HBs present a Player with the ability to visual and display their planned development look and feel on the Property, not to mention a personal expression visible from high above, HBs also serve to create a headstart for Players on the Earth 2® EcoSim. By way of upgrades, a Player can utilise the space inside their deployed HBs for resource storage *retrospectively*, *meaning at the point of the HB deployment and upgrade that date is timestamped in the Earth 2® timeline and will be referenced for resource generation and storage when such becomes available.*_
> 
> ...



¡Bien buscado!

Entiendo que los recursos se están generando en un segundo plano y que cuando estén disponibles tendremos que tener los _holos_ en las propiedades para guardar todo lo que hayamos generado hasta entonces, es decir que por ahora no sería necesario tenerlos. De todos modos trabajo ahorrado para el futuro. 

¿Cómo lo entendéis vosotros?


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Nov 2021)

Vaya, lo de que "con un cuadrado vale" parece que EFECTIVAMENTE no está por ningún lado.

Y no, la suposición NO VIENE DE AHÍ. Viene de otro mensaje en el que Shaun dijo "COULD".
COULD.
COULD.
COULD.
COULD.

Esto os pasa por no fijaros en los tiempos verbales, ni al leer, ni al escribir.


----------



## pepita (19 Nov 2021)

..


Jebediah dijo:


> ¡Bien buscado!
> 
> Entiendo que los recursos se están generando en un segundo plano y que cuando estén disponibles tendremos que tener los _holos_ en las propiedades para guardar todo lo que hayamos generado hasta entonces, es decir que por ahora no sería necesario tenerlos. De todos modos trabajo ahorrado para el futuro.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo entendéis vosotros?



No sé, yo los he puesto ya por si acaso, y estoy arrepentida de no haberlo hecho cuando lo leí (hace bastante), que ni me acuerdo donde, ni cuando


----------



## pepita (19 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿por que os sobran tantas joyas?
> 
> Yo he ido a poner sunrise y jamaicas en todas mis propiedades para extraer mas essence y me faltan bastantes todavía por hacer y estoy a 0 en joyas menos las arena que son para hacer otra joya que gasta mas aun.



A mí me faltan y aún así he vendido bastantes, hay varias páginas poniéndome verde por eso.

He tenido siempre muchas de 1 tile, motivo por el cual ahora tenía muchas joyas y por el que me han estado poniendo verde páginas y páginas y páginas del hilo.


----------



## Silverado72 (19 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿por que os sobran tantas joyas?
> 
> Yo he ido a poner sunrise y jamaicas en todas mis propiedades para extraer mas essence y me faltan bastantes todavía por hacer y estoy a 0 en joyas menos las arena que son para hacer otra joya que gasta mas aun.



Son meses de recolecciones. Mi balance de gemas básicas, despues de asignar a las propiedades, era considerable.

Incluso tras las conversiones al Tipo 2 me siguen quedando bastantes básicas. Solo me escasean las de oro.


----------



## Le Fanu (19 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿por que os sobran tantas joyas?
> 
> Yo he ido a poner sunrise y jamaicas en todas mis propiedades para extraer mas essence y me faltan bastantes todavía por hacer y estoy a 0 en joyas menos las arena que son para hacer otra joya que gasta mas aun.



Yo estoy igual... Las Sandy las estoy usando para slotear las propiedades que no puedo completar con las joyas premium. Pero tendrán que dar una vuelta al asunto para darles nuevas utilidades a esta tipología porque creo que todos estamos haciendo la mismo. Sino acabará habiendo demasiados excedentes de este tipo de joya.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Nov 2021)

Yo he estado ampliando y mejorando la macro y la verdad es que me está quedando niquelada. Cada vez más útil:


----------



## Jebediah (20 Nov 2021)

Uf, me ha dado por contar cuantas joyas me faltan para completar todos los slots con jamaica, sunrise o sunset; 286, o sea que necesitaría aún 2574 joyas normales. Casi ná, y yo pensando que me faltaban pocos ya...


----------



## Silverado72 (20 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Uf, me ha dado por contar cuantas joyas me faltan para completar todos los slots con jamaica, sunrise o sunset; 286, o sea que necesitaría aún 2574 joyas normales. Casi ná, y yo pensando que me faltaban pocos ya...



Los problemas de un gran propietario.Quien los tuviera...


----------



## Elbrujo (20 Nov 2021)

Hay algun plazo para meter cripto?


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Nov 2021)

Hoy es mi cumpleaños. Ayer bebí vino Gran Reserva, tomé drogas, comí más de lo que mi cuerpo necesita... y hoy estoy de resaca.

No por ello, dejo de traeros aquí mi pequeño regalito:

Happy birthday to me


----------



## pepita (21 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Hoy es mi cumpleaños. Ayer bebí vino Gran Reserva, tomé drogas, comí más de lo que mi cuerpo necesita... y hoy estoy de resaca.
> 
> No por ello, dejo de traeros aquí mi pequeño regalito:
> 
> Happy birthday to me



Madre mía, que desastre, ahora todos los excel de ingresos y gastos descabalados.

Ya no van a salir las cuentas. Tendrás que hacer uno nuevo calculando cuantas mejoras luminous podrías haber conseguido bebiendo un crianza en vez de un gran reserva. Puedes hacerlo calculando a una luminous al día, a ver cuántos días te va a costar recuperarte.

Espero que no se entere el mejillón, te echará en cara que estás perdiendo dinero y que por tus dispendios ahora tu portfolio va a ser una mierda.

EN fín, FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS te deseamos tus amiguitos de Villa Burbuja


----------



## Silverado72 (21 Nov 2021)

Fabricada una Sunset Luminosa. A base de incluir Fragmentos.


----------



## Silverado72 (21 Nov 2021)

También gasta Esencia. Bastante.


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Nov 2021)

Pues yo, gracias a mi tablica, tengo varias Luminous Sunset, Jamaica y demás desde el principio...
Puedo establecer cierto nivel de estrategia, y saber cuando me conviene actualizar alguna joya o cuando me conviene esperar a tener más shards o essence.







Ahora puede parecer una tontería... Pero ya veréis cuando haya más recetas, y joyas big, y medium, y abran los recursos (por cierto, ya tengo la tabla preparada para meter los recursos).... La estrategia de crafting puede volverse algo difícil de ver.

Hoy por ejemplo... Podría hacerme una naranja... pero ¿debo hacerme una naranja? No, si quiero cumplir mis objetivos, lo más rápidamente que sea posible. ¿Cómo lo sé? Porque lo he calculado o, dicho de otro modo, he programado un algoritmo que lo calcule por mí.

Y, la verdad, creo que con el tiempo y un poco más de ajustes y desarrollo, va a ser una herramienta más que útil.


----------



## antoniussss (21 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pues yo, gracias a mi tablica, tengo varias Luminous Sunset, Jamaica y demás desde el principio...
> Puedo establecer cierto nivel de estrategia, y saber cuando me conviene actualizar alguna joya o cuando me conviene esperar a tener más shards o essence.
> 
> 
> ...




Felicidades, 

Yo miro que me faltan muchas Jamaica o sunrise en mis propiedades y las hago cada día con las joyas que me Dan y chin pum, hasta ahí "el gasto de tiempo" que tengo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Felicidades,
> 
> Yo miro que me faltan muchas Jamaica o sunrise en mis propiedades y las hago cada día con las joyas que me Dan y chin pum, hasta ahí "el gasto de tiempo" que tengo.



Si, el chimpumpinpan es una estrategia de éxito. Siempre lo ha sido, y así te ahorras encima el hacer cualquier esfuerzo.
Todo son ventajas.


----------



## mulleixion (21 Nov 2021)

Join the FIG & GRAPE Discord Server!


Check out the FIG & GRAPE community on Discord - hang out with 42 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg





Os mando por aqui el discord de Fig & Grape | INNOVATION FOR HUMAN EVOLUTION

Lo han creado un grupo de españoles y argentinos. Sale en menos de 10 dias creo. Hablo de Pre-sale. Por lo que el que pille estoy seguro que se llevará un buen pellizco. 

La web es la "pre-web" de prelanzamiento. En discord y en la web teneis el whitepaper.

Un saludete


----------



## pepita (22 Nov 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si, el chimpumpinpan es una estrategia de éxito. Siempre lo ha sido, y así te ahorras encima el hacer cualquier esfuerzo.
> Todo son ventajas.



Pues la mía es "A río revuelto, ganancia de pescadores"
Me he forrado en el mercado con los que no paran de poner las tier2 a precio tier 1.
Ya parece que empiezan a centrarse un poco


----------



## Jebediah (22 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues la mía es "A río revuelto, ganancia de pescadores"
> Me he forrado en el mercado con los que no paran de poner las tier2 a precio tier 1.
> Ya parece que empiezan a centrarse un poco



¿Cómo distingues si es tier 2 o 1 entre las gemas del mercado?


----------



## pepita (22 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Cómo distingues si es tier 2 o 1 entre las gemas del mercado?


----------



## Jebediah (22 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 845678



Buena, me fijaré si tengo que comprar, gracias.

Por cierto, hoy por primera vez el cambio de ether a essence a 1:1. Los dos días anteriores al 50%. Espero que siga así.


----------



## pepita (22 Nov 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo estoy igual... Las Sandy las estoy usando para slotear las propiedades que no puedo completar con las joyas premium. Pero tendrán que dar una vuelta al asunto para darles nuevas utilidades a esta tipología porque creo que todos estamos haciendo la mismo. Sino acabará habiendo demasiados excedentes de este tipo de joya.



Yo creo que las sandy van a ser necesarias para mejorar los holobuildings y acumular mas recursos, al principio las vendí, pero ahora estoy acumulando


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Buena, me fijaré si tengo que comprar, gracias.
> 
> Por cierto, hoy por primera vez el cambio de ether a essence a 1:1. Los dos días anteriores al 50%. Espero que siga así.



Yo igual. Después de varios días con conversión al 50%, hoy ha sido casi 1:1 también. Parece que el patrón afecta a todos los usuarios entonces. Yo creía quera una lotería.


----------



## Silverado72 (22 Nov 2021)

Se comenta que uno de los desarrolladores más conocidos, Wolfgang, se marcha de E2. Dicen que lo ha publicado en su FB.


----------



## Kartal (22 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Se comenta que uno de los desarrolladores más conocidos, Wolfgang, se marcha de E2. Dicen que lo ha publicado en su FB.



Se sabe el motivo?


----------



## Silverado72 (22 Nov 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Se sabe el motivo?



Parece que era mas partidario de potenciar E2 como un juego, mientras que los otros desarrolladores se inclinan por el aspecto financiero, cripto incluida.

Al menos eso me ha parecido entender.


----------



## mulleixion (22 Nov 2021)

Wolfgang se ha pirado o lo han echado de E2. 

Algunos dicen que es porque no le gustaba integrar una cripto en e2, pero solo son rumores..


----------



## pasabaporaqui (22 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Se comenta que uno de los desarrolladores más conocidos, Wolfgang, se marcha de E2. Dicen que lo ha publicado en su FB.



Asi es, en su LinkedIn pone fecha de baja






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EXTOUAREG (22 Nov 2021)

Tengo un problemilla a ver si alguien me puede ayudar, resulta que activé la identificación en dos pasos en Earth2 y solía pedirme un código de 6 cifras de Microsoft Authenticator pero no sé que he hecho que ahora me salen 8 dígitos en vez de 6 y no puedo entrar.

Alguien puede ayudarme?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (23 Nov 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Tengo un problemilla a ver si alguien me puede ayudar, resulta que activé la identificación en dos pasos en Earth2 y solía pedirme un código de 6 cifras de Microsoft Authenticator pero no sé que he hecho que ahora me salen 8 dígitos en vez de 6 y no puedo entrar.
> 
> Alguien puede ayudarme?



Si claro.
A mi me pasó lo mismo, me puse en contacto con el equipo tecnico y me quitaron las claves de mierda para entrar, solo contraseña y correo.
Te piden un pantallazo de un pago a earth2 de tu banco.
Y solucionado 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EXTOUAREG (23 Nov 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Si claro.
> A mi me pasó lo mismo, me puse en contacto con el equipo tecnico y me quitaron las claves de mierda para entrar, solo contraseña y correo.
> Te piden un pantallazo de un pago a earth2 de tu banco.
> Y solucionado
> ...



Gracias, cómo has contactado con ellos por Discord?

Entiendo que por la misma web, ok.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (23 Nov 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Gracias, cómo has contactado con ellos por Discord?
> 
> Entiendo que por la misma web, ok.



Por su dirección de correo

support@earth2.io

En la pagina tienes el soporte , yo contacte por ahi, pero es ese correo




https://support.earth2.io/hc/es


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (23 Nov 2021)

Yo tengo en la sagra, mas concretamente en el campo de futbol de chozas de canales


----------



## antoniussss (23 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Parece que era mas partidario de potenciar E2 como un juego, mientras que los otros desarrolladores se inclinan por el aspecto financiero, cripto incluida.
> 
> Al menos eso me ha parecido entender.



Bien echado está, si después de 1 año su mayor logro ha sido crear hace 2 tardes una parida de recogida de joyas, convertirlas en otras joyas, y poner alguna de ellas en unos huecos de las propiedades.


----------



## antoniussss (23 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Bien echado está, si después de 1 año su mayor logro ha sido crear hace 2 tardes una parida de recogida de joyas, convertirlas en otras joyas, y poner alguna de ellas en unos huecos de las propiedades.




Todo esto bajo la perspectiva que estos hijos de puta han recaudado decenas y seguro que hasta cientos de millones de euros con la tonteria.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (23 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Todo esto bajo la perspectiva que estos hijos de puta han recaudado decenas y seguro que hasta cientos de millones de euros con la tonteria.



Eso decían de Bitcoin cuando algunos compramos en 2016


----------



## antoniussss (23 Nov 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Eso decían de Bitcoin cuando algunos compramos en 2016




De cada 100 mierdas, 1 sale (y la de ostias que se ha llevado entre medias) y el 99% es ruina total.

Pero vamos que no hablamos de eso, hablamos de que la mierda de las joyitas te las hace un estudiante en dos tardes programando un juego para moviles.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> De cada 100 mierdas, 1 sale (y la de ostias que se ha llevado entre medias) y el 99% es ruina total.
> 
> Pero vamos que no hablamos de eso, hablamos de que la mierda de las joyitas te las hace un estudiante en dos tardes programando un juego para moviles.



Seguramente ellos también lo habrán programado en 2 tardes. Lo difícil en estos casos suele ser la idea, qué serán las joyas, cómo será su funcionamiento, cuántas deben darse, cómo evolucionarán, etc.


----------



## Kartal (23 Nov 2021)

Wolfgang Walks - Earth 2 CCO Leaves

*Wolfgang Walks - Earth 2 CCO Leaves*

Today, it was uncovered that the now-former Earth 2 Creative Director, Wolfgang Walk, is no longer part of the Earth2 Team. 

While we do not know the entire story behind his departure, his statement on Facebook says:- _*"The Difference between what I see in the project and what the company sees in it was just too big". *_

Some of these differences have been visible, for example Earth2 has announced that Essence will be tradeable between players and will carry a dollar value therefore. However Wolfgang may have been opposed to the idea. Below except from E2 Official discord shows this -

Wolfgang adds that he is still under NDA and cannot talk more on the subject, however he shares that most of what we see on the Earth2 platform is basis his design principles and also that he has done considerable work on yet to be released features on the platform.

Some people also have the theory that probably Earth-2 may have signed him for a time-limited contract, and now that contract seems to have not been renewed. However, we will know the complete story only if and when Earth2 comes out with an official statement. This comes not long after Ralf Adam quit Earth 2 for undisclosed reasons. 

Wolfgang Walk's LinkedIn has been updated to a different position and he added an end date to his E2 position. His LinkedIn profile also features an #opentowork badge.

E2 News wishes Wolfgang all the best in his future endeavors and we can say without a doubt that we will miss him. He adds that he is looking for interesting projects to join, however in the meantime he is happy to relish a stress-free pre-Christmas season.

*What Lies Ahead?*

Losing Wolfgang can be quite a shock, and his talents will definitely be missed by earth2.io, While we feel there is no immediate threat to the continuity of the Eath2 project - basis Wolfgang's own admission, that he already has done a lot of work which would be on the release pipeline a few months down the line, but it remains to be seen how Earth2 fills this void.

Having said that, Earth2 may already be looking for his successor. In the meanwhile, we notice that Wolfgang's prodigee Marco, who until now assisted Wolfgang on the Earth2 project, has now been promoted, and potentially will be taking on more responsibility within the game design vertical - especially after Wolfgang has left.

The hunt for the new CCO may be on, however, given the stature and seniority that Wolfgang had within the Earth2 team, we feel earth2.io may want to be proactive in addressing and updating the userbase around this development before any potential FUD.


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Nov 2021)

Pues bienechado esta porque yo creo que el interes de la mayoria de la gente en este juego es especular y hacerse rica. No perder el tiempo jugando.

SI QUIERO JUGAR ME COMPRO UNA PLAYSTATION


----------



## mulleixion (23 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pues bienechado esta porque yo creo que el interes de la mayoria de la gente en este juego es especular y hacerse rica. No perder el tiempo jugando.
> 
> SI QUIERO JUGAR ME COMPRO UNA PLAYSTATION




Te das cuenta que sin juego no habría especulación porque no había proyecto ? Especular png de Google Earth así sin tener ningún fin ? Macho ... XD


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Nov 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Te das cuenta que sin juego no habría especulación porque no había proyecto ? Especular png de Google Earth así sin tener ningún fin ? Macho ... XD



No es lo mismo. El otro dia me tire media puta tarde para sacar lo de las piedras de los cojones.

Quiero pasta dinero ESO ES LO QUE QUIERO jugar no me interesa no tengo tiempo para ello


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Parece que era mas partidario de potenciar E2 como un juego, mientras que los otros desarrolladores se inclinan por el aspecto financiero, cripto incluida.
> 
> Al menos eso me ha parecido entender.




No hay que ser un lince para prever que a medio/largo plazo lo de la cripto va a arruinar este proyecto.

Este es un proyecto de CREACION de un entorno, es un proyecto creativo.
En cuanto se les de rienda suelta a los especuladores... se acabó.
En cuanto la cripto lo opaque todo, se acabó.

Será un sálvese quien pueda, que se hunde el barco.
La mayor parte de vosotros lamentaréis la cripto. De hecho, la mayoría de los que se alegran... no saben por qué se alegran. En su inocencia creen que por entrar cripto, se harán millonarios.
Se equivocan.

Yo, de hecho, creo que lo de la cripto al final no será, digan lo que digan ahora. Creo que lo dicen para que dejéis de dar la murga.
En el momento en el que lo hagan, se acaba el negocio para ellos. Y lo saben.

Han ingresado mucho dinero precisamente por NO ser una cripto.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> No es lo mismo. El otro dia me tire media puta tarde para sacar lo de las piedras de los cojones.
> 
> Quiero pasta dinero ESO ES LO QUE QUIERO jugar no me interesa no tengo tiempo para ello




Por ver las cosas de manera tan cerril... al final no tendrás dinero, y tampoco tendrás juego.
Te encantará: pondrán un botón que diga "PULSE AQUI PARA HACERSE RICO CON CRIPTOS"... le darás, y serás rico. Será fácil y sencillo... sólo un botón.

El témino "juego" no es el adecuado para un proyecto como este, obiter dictum.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Bien echado está, si después de 1 año su mayor logro ha sido crear hace 2 tardes una parida de recogida de joyas, convertirlas en otras joyas, y poner alguna de ellas en unos huecos de las propiedades.




Eso es un comentario troll. Lo sé porque yo también lo he hecho y he sido trolificado.
No son joyas, es un ecosistema monetario chupipandi que tienes que aplaudir.

Si lo criticas, eres nazitroll. Esas eran las reglas hasta ahora... aunque con los milenial nunca se sabe. Cambian de criterio igual que cambian de bragas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Nov 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Eso decían de Bitcoin cuando algunos compramos en 2016




Los testigos del Bitcoin llevan como 20 años prometiendo una revolución global que no llega.
Yo no haría ningún caso a alguien que habla de algo inminente que nunca sucede.


----------



## Polo_00 (24 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Empiezo la producción de Sunrise:
> Ver archivo adjunto 842757




Como se hace la combinación, he puesto las mismas que tú y sólo me sale la joya o lo que sea eso de los trozos de colorines dispersos que te marca a ti 1164, y tampoco se para que coño vale eso.


----------



## Silverado72 (24 Nov 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Como se hace la combinación, he puesto las mismas que tú y sólo me sale la joya o lo que sea eso de los trozos de colorines dispersos que te marca a ti 1164, y tampoco se para que coño vale eso.



Receta Sunrise:
Trabajo previo

3 azules : 1 azul nivel 2
3 rojas ( ocre ) : 1 roja nivel 2
3 grises : 1 gris nivel 2

Trabajo final

1 azul nivel 2+ 1 roja nivel 2+ 1 gris nivel 2= SUNRISE.


----------



## Polo_00 (24 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Receta Sunrise:
> Trabajo previo
> 
> 3 azules : 1 azul nivel 2
> ...



Que va tío, he hecho eso precisamente y sólo me ha aumentado la puntuación de la piedra esa de colorines que te dije que la tuya estaba en 1164 y ya está . No me sale a mi la joya esa nueva.


----------



## Silverado72 (24 Nov 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Que va tío, he hecho eso precisamente y sólo me ha aumentado la puntuación de la piedra esa de colorines que te dije que la tuya estaba en 1164 y ya está . No me sale a mi la joya esa nueva.



Tienes que hacer las nivel 2 por separado, y juntar las al final. Si no, simplemente destruye las joyas y da Fragmentos.


----------



## Polo_00 (24 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Tienes que hacer las nivel 2 por separado, y juntar las al final. Si no, simplemente destruye las joyas y da Fragmentos.



Sí, las hice por separado, ya las tenia creadaspor separado y las propiedades todas con las joyas de nivel 2.


----------



## Silverado72 (24 Nov 2021)

Por ejemplo: Tienes que poner las azules nivel 1 en los casilleros de fabricación, reduciéndolo hasta dejar solo tres. Le das a "craft" y te sale la azul N2 en la casilla de abajo. Pincha y manda esa nivel 2 con el resto de las joyas.

Ahora repite el proceso con las rojas y después con las grises.

Después tienes que coger las tres N2 que has hecho y llevarlas a los casilleros de fabricación y darle a "craft". Te sale la Sunrise en la casilla de abajo, la pinchas y las mandas al casillero general de joyas.


----------



## Polo_00 (24 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Por ejemplo: Tienes que poner las azules nivel 1 en los casilleros de fabricación, reduciéndolo hasta dejar solo tres. Le das a "craft" y te sale la azul N2 en la casilla de abajo. Pincha y manda esa nivel 2 con el resto de las joyas.
> 
> Ahora repite el proceso con las rojas y después con las grises.
> 
> Después tienes que coger las tres N2 que has hecho y llevarlas a los casilleros de fabricación y darle a "craft". Te sale la Sunrise en la casilla de abajo, la pinchas y las mandas al casillero general de joyas.



Si si, así lo he hecho, por eso me extraña que no me salga...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Nov 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Si si, así lo he hecho, por eso me extraña que no me salga...



Pues lo estas haciendo bien , algo tienes mal

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Polo_00 (24 Nov 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Pues lo estas haciendo bien , algo tienes mal
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



A lo mejor a todos no nos ha llegado el mismo nivel, es decir, yo no tengo las mismas propiedades que Silverado72 por ejemplo, tengo menos, y tampoco he notado una subida en la fabricación de esencia, y llevo 2 días con las joyas nuevas de nivel 2 puestas en todas las tiles. No sé la verdad,




No me lo reconoce, y hago lo mismo, antes de decir que ponga sólo 1 piedra de cada, no me deja, pero imagino que ya lo sabéis y que eso no influye en el resultado, simplemente se descuentan y fuera.


----------



## antoniussss (24 Nov 2021)

es que no son joyas nivel 2 las que tienes que poner en las tiles, solo jamaica y sunrise tal cual.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Nov 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> A lo mejor a todos no nos ha llegado el mismo nivel, es decir, yo no tengo las mismas propiedades que Silverado72 por ejemplo, tengo menos, y tampoco he notado una subida en la fabricación de esencia, y llevo 2 días con las joyas nuevas de nivel 2 puestas en todas las tiles. No sé la verdad,
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 848518
> 
> ...



Con esa misma combinación dale a "Trial", la primera la tienes que hacer así, después de la primera ya te aparecerá el resultado de esa combinación.


----------



## Polo_00 (24 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Con esa misma combinación dale a "Trial", la primera la tienes que hacer así, después de la primera ya te aparecerá el resultado de esa combinación.



Eso era, ya está muchas gracias! y por otro lado, para que valen esta joya? estoy un poco pez...donde se pone?


----------



## Jebediah (24 Nov 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Eso era, ya está muchas gracias! y por otro lado, para que valen esta joya? estoy un poco pez...donde se pone?



Ahora como te decía @antoniussss si quieres que te den más esencia/ether tienes que poner esas nuevas joyas en las propiedades (sunrise, sunset o jamaica), cada una te da +2.


----------



## Polo_00 (24 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ahora como te decía @antoniussss si quieres que te den más esencia/ether tienes que poner esas nuevas joyas en las propiedades (sunrise, sunset o jamaica), cada una te da +2.



Entendido, gracias de nuevo.


----------



## mulleixion (24 Nov 2021)




----------



## Jebediah (25 Nov 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


>



Reportado por Spam, y también reportaré las cancioncitas de Molinillos, cada cosa en su hilo.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Nov 2021)

A todo esto, parece que la gente ya va completando las sunrise, sunset y jamaicas, las joyas bajan de nuevo hasta nuevo aviso del jefazo Shoon.


----------



## Silverado72 (25 Nov 2021)

Puede ser interesante, pero como dice Jedediah, cada cosa en su sitio. Ponlo en el hilo de criptos


----------



## mulleixion (25 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Reportado por Spam, y también reportaré las cancioncitas de Molinillos, cada cosa en su hilo.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Nov 2021)

Shane pidiendo a un analizador una crítica de earth 2, creo. No lo he leído, estaba en un tuit, para el que quiera pasar el rato.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Shane pidiendo a un analizador una crítica de earth 2, creo. No lo he leído, estaba en un tuit, para el que quiera pasar el rato.




Pero que dices... Sidalpha es uno de los mayores scamyoutubers de E2 . Se hizo famoso en Earth 2 por eso , por criticar su proyecto. 


Básicamente de lo que se habla es de que Shane le ha ofrecido pagarle como creador de contenido para que apoye su proyecto. Y Sidalpha como crítico objetivo , se ha negado y se ha reído de el. 

Hasta ahí es la historia. Básicamente Shane no sabe por dónde le pega el aire.


----------



## Jebediah (26 Nov 2021)

Iraq e Irán abiertos, he comprado poco que me ha pillado comiendo.


----------



## pepita (26 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Iraq e Irán abiertos, he comprado poco que me ha pillado comiendo.




yo nada  . Con mi cuenta no deja
Y con otra cuenta me hubiera gustado comprar una cosa de 9 euritos, pero lo voy a dejar pasar, porque si luego abren Arabia , son capaces de no dejarme comprar por haber comprado ahora esa chuminada
Gracias Jebediah


----------



## pepita (26 Nov 2021)

Wake Island, US Minor Outlying Islands a 0.40 y pico


----------



## Silverado72 (26 Nov 2021)

He comprado 11 cuadrados en Teherán , pero no me deja comprar el hospital de Faluyah, me sale un cuadro diciendome que compré en una apertura anterior. Supongo que cuando lleguen a C2 en Irak me dejaran.


----------



## pepita (26 Nov 2021)

Que se acabe ya noviembre, que no puedo más. Todo el día mirando y luego para nada, que siempre me pilla mal!

Y poniendo holobuildings sin parar, y trapicheando con joyas, y las quito, las crafteo y las vuelvo a poner , y mirando los % de cada una, ya estoy hartitaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Que se acabe ya noviembre, que no puedo más. Todo el día mirando y luego para nada, que siempre me pilla mal!
> 
> Y poniendo holobuildings sin parar, y trapicheando con joyas, y las quito, las crafteo y las vuelvo a poner , y mirando los % de cada una, ya estoy hartitaaaaaaaaaaa!




¿Vas comprendiendo mejor para qué es la macro?
La macro hace justo eso... mira las joyas sloteadas, mira las joyas del inventario, mira las recetas y te dice que podrías fabricar con eso.

Pongamos que puedes fabricar XXX y QUIERES fabricar XXX. La macro te dice las joyas que están en el inventario, o las que están sloteadas y tienes que "deslotear". Y puedes ver los slots a golpe de vista, sin revisar la lista... Y hace la operación un poco más fácil.








Luego tú decides si lo quieres hacer o no, o quieres esperar a tener más blue, más shrads o más essence, o lo que sea.

A ver... No es que te lo haga todo automáticamente, pero ayuda a saber bien lo que se hace, a tener una visión de conjunto, ayuda a planificar mejor y perder menos tiempo.

Yo ahora voy a por sunrise. Ya tengo bastantes sunset y jamaica, quiero igualar en sunrise. Además también quiero elevar algunas Common Spawned a Luminous. Cuando abran recursos, seguro que las necesitaré... No todo es essence. Habrá ocasiones en las que lo que querré optimizar no sea el essence, sino el gold, o el wood, o el coal o lo que sea.


----------



## Silverado72 (27 Nov 2021)

Homenaje a Villa Burbuja y Dodoriac, el antiguo payaso diabólico del foro.









Earth 2®







e2.me


----------



## pepita (27 Nov 2021)

Por cierto


Silverado72 dijo:


> Homenaje a Villa Burbuja y Dodoriac, el antiguo payaso diabólico del foro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayer te compré un terrenito en Armenia, me quedé con las ganas con Irán e Irak


----------



## Elbrujo (28 Nov 2021)

Como seguis?


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como seguis?



Esto es muuuuuu difícil.
Que pongan fácilcripto pa yo ricorico ya. Caca.


----------



## pepita (28 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como seguis?



Yo hago como 8 veces mas de essence que antes, una pasada, por el día quito alguna joya para vender y a la noche todas puestas. 
Tengo muchisimas, si las vendo al precio que están ahora, me saco un tercio de lo que he puesto en total., Asi que ha sido una buena recompensa, a ver si pasa igual o mejor con los recursos

En un par de días sabremos si nos han timado o vamos to the moon.


----------



## Le Fanu (28 Nov 2021)

Se confirma que el bazaar está inundado de joyas sandy. Ya las pueden ir dando utilidad pronto.



pepita dijo:


> Yo hago como 8 veces mas de essence que antes, una pasada, por el día quito alguna joya para vender y a la noche todas puestas.
> Tengo muchisimas, si las vendo al precio que están ahora, me saco un tercio de lo que he puesto en total., Asi que ha sido una buena recompensa, a ver si pasa igual o mejor con los recursos
> 
> En un par de días sabremos si nos han timado o vamos to the moon.



¿Cuáles estás vendiendo/comprando?


----------



## pepita (28 Nov 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Se confirma que el bazaar está inundado de joyas sandy. Ya las pueden ir dando utilidad pronto.
> 
> ¿Cuáles estás vendiendo/comprando?



Sandy ni vendo ni compro, compré bastantes de nivel 2 cloudy y luminous entre 0.45-0.6 los primeros días, pero las guardo para cuando pongan recursos, que seguro sirven entonces.

Estoy vendiendo sobretodo sunrise, compré muchisimas clear y luminous a 2.20 , y he ido vendiendo al mismo precio (entre 2-2,20) las fabricadas por mí que son las baratas. Intento venderlas al mismo precio porque así no juego con subidas o bajadas de precio, si no con haber mejorado a luminous todas gratis. Y alguna si sale a cerca de 4 la vendo también.

Ayer vendi una amarilla luminous a 5 dolares, hasta pensé si me habíais hecho alguien un regalito, porque están a 2,50 , comprada tb los primeros días a 0.6 . De esas tengo bastantes también, pero sólo las vendo caras, si no, las guardo.

Compro negras y rojas, a pesar de haber ido comprando negras desde que salieron , me siguen faltando

Al principio ponían a la venta las tier2 a precio de tier1, por eso compré muchas. Ya eso no pasa porque han habilitado ya los filtros.


----------



## Jebediah (28 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Sandy ni vendo ni compro, compré bastantes de nivel 2 cloudy y luminous entre 0.45-0.6 los primeros días, pero las guardo para cuando pongan recursos, que seguro sirven entonces.
> 
> Estoy vendiendo sobretodo sunrise, compré muchisimas clear y luminous a 2.20 , y he ido vendiendo al mismo precio (entre 2-2,20) las fabricadas por mí que son las baratas. Intento venderlas al mismo precio porque así no juego con subidas o bajadas de precio, si no con haber mejorado a luminous todas gratis. Y alguna si sale a cerca de 4 la vendo también.
> 
> ...



A mí también me sobraba Sandy y aproveché para hacer Sunset, que pide 6 de Sandy. Si eso cuando no los necesites se venden mejor que sunrise y jamaica.


----------



## Polo_00 (28 Nov 2021)

Alguien me puede decir cual es la combinación de joyas para fabricar las sunset y las jamaica? Gracias


----------



## Jebediah (28 Nov 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir cual es la combinación de joyas para fabricar las sunset y las jamaica? Gracias



Sunrise = azul + gris + ocre
Jamaica = negro + amarillo + verde

Todos han de ser de nivel 2.


----------



## Polo_00 (28 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Sunrise = azul + gris + ocre
> Jamaica = negro + amarillo + verde
> 
> Todos han de ser de nivel 2.



Muchas gracias!


----------



## Jebediah (28 Nov 2021)

El blockchain de aquel mensaje enigmático de abril.


----------



## pepita (28 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> El blockchain de aquel mensaje enigmático de abril.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 853106



No lo entiendo, qué quiere decir

EDIT. Ýa lo he visto, pero sigue sin confrimarlo, no?


----------



## Jebediah (29 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No lo entiendo, qué quiere decir
> 
> EDIT. Ýa lo he visto, pero sigue sin confrimarlo, no?



Sí, no hay nada confirmado, es sólo la conclusión que ha sacado un usuario, pero parece bastante probable que los tiros vayan por ahí, todas las mayúsculas del mensaje de Shane coinciden.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (29 Nov 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir cual es la combinación de joyas para fabricar las sunset y las jamaica? Gracias



Guardate la imagen






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Polo_00 (29 Nov 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Guardate la imagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me la guardo, gracias, así da gusto!


----------



## Le Fanu (29 Nov 2021)

Se acaba la clase 2....


----------



## pepita (29 Nov 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Se acaba la clase 2....



Está borrado el tweet


Están emocionadísimos porque han entrevistado a Shane para el evento ese del metaverso, y el que le ha entrevistado dice que es muy cariñoso,.

Yo lo que creo es que debería ir pensando en afeitarse


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Nov 2021)

Earth 2 - Jewel Crafting (Elaboración de Joyas)


Índice Color Base,Color Especiales,Categoría,Nivel,Tamaño Negro,Púrpura,1 - Cracked (Agrietada),1,Small (Pequeña) Verde,Naranja,2 - Cloudy (Nublada),2 Azul,Jamaica,3 - Common (Común) Ocre,Sunrise,4 - Clear (Limpia) Gris,Sunset,5 - Luminous (Luminosa) Arena,6 - Brilliant (Brillante)* - Aleatorio ...




docs.google.com


----------



## Le Fanu (30 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Está borrado el tweet
> 
> 
> Están emocionadísimos porque han entrevistado a Shane para el evento ese del metaverso, y el que le ha entrevistado dice que es muy cariñoso,.
> ...



Básicamente venía a decir que quedaban ya muy pocas tiles de clase 2, creo recordar que menos de 100.000 entre todos los países que están abiertos. Pero si lo han borrado es porque han patinado con las cuentas.


----------



## mulleixion (30 Nov 2021)

Clase 3 empieza a partir de los 300k tiles. Solo Chad ya le faltan 100k.

Salu2


----------



## pepita (30 Nov 2021)

Madre mía, que nos ha dado plantón el Shane otra vez!
Llevo todo el mes pendiente, menos justo cuando abren paises

Ya no puedo más, YA NO PUEDO MASSSSSSSSSS




Yo por si es algo retroactivo , no he parado de hacer holos.

Voy a esperar al 32 de noviembre y si no hay anuncio descansaré y no le haré ni caso en una temporada. 
A ver qué cuenta en la entrevista


----------



## pepita (30 Nov 2021)

anunciooooooo


----------



## Jebediah (30 Nov 2021)

Habrá airdrop de essence


----------



## pepita (30 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Habrá airdrop de essence



Y la esencia es una cripto, confirmado por Shane


----------



## Le Fanu (30 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Y la esencia es una cripto, confirmado por Shane



"Yes, it will be. You would not believe the people we are working with on the metrics.. from hugely successful projects. With the plans we have ahead they all agreed Essence is the perfect fit and believe me, it is incredible how all of this will work - can't wait to share more.. I don't normally hype things up but we're in the right hands and it's looking incredible."


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Y la esencia es una cripto, confirmado por Shane



En el chat de telegram no dicen eso.






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Margaret Facher (30 Nov 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Y la esencia es una cripto, confirmado por Shane



Ha dicho que Essence sera una cripto, juraría que ha usado el futuro.

Lo cual me lleva a plantearme como esta haciendo aidrops de algo que existe solo en el papel, no hay ningún token publicado de momento


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Nov 2021)

Si lo ha dicho , voy con retraso sorry

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le Fanu (30 Nov 2021)

Ojo, las joyas están subiendo tras conocer la noticia de la crypto.


----------



## pepita (1 Dic 2021)

¿qué querrá decir #PS? Es la segunda vez que lo pone, a mí sólo se me ocurre playstation


----------



## Le Fanu (1 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿qué querrá decir #PS? Es la segunda vez que lo pone, a mí sólo se me ocurre playstation



¿P.S. (postscript): equivale a «P.D» o posdata, cuando añades algo al final de una carta o mensaje?


----------



## pepita (1 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿P.S. (postscript): equivale a «P.D» o posdata, cuando añades algo al final de una carta o mensaje?



yo creo que no, que quiere decir algo más


----------



## Jebediah (1 Dic 2021)

Ni idea lo de #PS, como ha comentado @Le Fanu normalmente es un PD pero es verdad que no pega mucho ahí con el hashtag... en fin, mientras tanto las joyas arriba otra vez. Sunset en $5. 

Ahora faltaría por ver el _supply _del essence o si es ilimitado que es lo que marcará la diferencia. Si es de 1000 millones de essence, se va a los 10$ en un _tris_. Si es de 1 billón se queda en 0.01$, a ver si se puede comprar o vender en alguna exchange o sólo se puede _minar _en los terrenos... muchas dudas que resolver aún.

PD: ¿No anunció también algún minijuego para finales de noviembre?


----------



## pepita (1 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ni idea lo de #PS, como ha comentado @Le Fanu normalmente es un PD pero es verdad que no pega mucho ahí con el hashtag... en fin, mientras tanto las joyas arriba otra vez. Sunset en $5.
> 
> Ahora faltaría por ver el _supply _del essence o si es ilimitado que es lo que marcará la diferencia. Si es de 1000 millones de essence, se va a los 10$ en un _tris_. Si es de 1 billón se queda en 0.01$, a ver si se puede comprar o vender en alguna exchange o sólo se puede _minar _en los terrenos... muchas dudas que resolver aún.
> 
> PD: ¿No anunció también algún minijuego para finales de noviembre?



Acabo de vender una sunrise luminous a 7 ,deje algunas por la noche a 5 y pico y ya no estaban. Las que necesitan essence se han ido a las nubes y las negras

Lo del juego ya se ve que va retrasado como siempre, tendremos suerte si es antes de enero.
y la essence ya dijo en el tweet que aún falta. A mí mas me mosquean los recursos, que no ha dicho nada mas que shoon, yo los quiero ya

*Si es de 1000 millones de essence, se va a los 10$ en un tris. Si es de 1 billón se queda en 0.01$,*
Según él están calculándolo expertos que han tenido éxito en otras monedas, yo ni idea, a Wolfgang ya sabemos que no le hacía gracia la idea y era el experto que teníamos.

¿qué compro? ¿Terrenos pequeños clase1?

Tengo saldooooo


----------



## Jebediah (1 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Acabo de vender una sunrise luminous a 7 ,deje algunas por la noche a 5 y pico y ya no estaban. Las que necesitan essence se han ido a las nubes y las negras
> 
> Lo del juego ya se ve que va retrasado como siempre, tendremos suerte si es antes de enero.
> y la essence ya dijo en el tweet que aún falta. A mí mas me mosquean los recursos, que no ha dicho nada mas que shoon, yo los quiero ya
> ...



Según se comentaba para los recursos serán mejores terrenos grandes, para essence y joyas mejor pequeños. Estrategias de cada uno y nada confirmado.

Rumores y más rumores, dicen que Nathaniel está muy activo últimamente en el discord de D.R.O.N.E., el juego que apartó para trabajar en la fase 3 de Earth 2... En el announcement de Shane dice que tiene una adquisición que publicar... Shoooooon.


----------



## Kartal (1 Dic 2021)

Por si a alguien le interesa vuelvo a dejar por aquí las propiedades que tengo a la venta a precio de saldo. Ya he vendido la mayoría y solo me quedan 5.

Kenan's Profile in Earth 2®


----------



## Jebediah (1 Dic 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa vuelvo a dejar por aquí las propiedades que tengo a la venta a precio de saldo. Ya he vendido la mayoría y solo me quedan 5.
> 
> Kenan's Profile in Earth 2®



Te quito uno que quiero que sigas en el pueblo XD.


----------



## pepita (1 Dic 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa vuelvo a dejar por aquí las propiedades que tengo a la venta a precio de saldo. Ya he vendido la mayoría y solo me quedan 5.
> 
> Kenan's Profile in Earth 2®



Pues ya sólo te quedan 3, te lo guardo. Haré un holohomenaje en tu honor

¿por que te vas, nos dejas, nos abandonas?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (1 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues ya sólo te quedan 3, te lo guardo. Haré un holohomenaje en tu honor
> 
> ¿por que te vas, nos dejas, nos abandonas?



Y vendiendo a precio de coste, ahora que va a ir to the mon

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (1 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Y vendiendo a precio de coste, ahora que va a ir to the mon
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Pues aprovecha y compra alguna de las 3 que me quedan XD


----------



## Jebediah (1 Dic 2021)

Me ha gustado la de 750 tiles pero estoy pelao, así que me he quedado con la de VB de $3


----------



## Jebediah (1 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> yo creo que no, que quiere decir algo más



Alguno ha comentado que puede ser Profit Share/Sharing


----------



## Kartal (1 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me ha gustado la de 750 tiles pero estoy pelao, así que me he quedado con la de VB de $3



Se agradece, Ney. Toda ayuda es bienvenida.

Y no, no me estoy saliendo de E2, quizás siga dentro aunque sea solo con una propiedad en la que jugar a los Sims, o puede que más adelante cuando tenga tiempo libre me vuelva a dar por tradear con Clase 1. Ya iré viendo...


----------



## pepita (1 Dic 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Se agradece, Ney. Toda ayuda es bienvenida.
> 
> Y no, no me estoy saliendo de E2, quizás siga dentro aunque sea solo con una propiedad en la que jugar a los Sims, o puede que más adelante cuando tenga tiempo libre me vuelva a dar por tradear con Clase 1. Ya iré viendo...



Bueno, ya estás en la historia de nuestro pueblo, vuelve cuando puedas


----------



## pasabaporaqui (1 Dic 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Pues aprovecha y compra alguna de las 3 que me quedan XD



Mi mujera me mata si meto un dolar mas.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (1 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Mi mujera me mata si meto un dolar mas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



La mía se llevará una grata sorpresa cuando le muestre el withdrawal


----------



## Kartal (1 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Bueno, ya estás en la historia de nuestro pueblo, vuelve cuando puedas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 855883




Oooohhhh qué potito... me recuerda a los Picapiedra XD


----------



## pasabaporaqui (1 Dic 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> La mía se llevará una grata sorpresa cuando le muestre el withdrawal



Yo espero regalarle un lambo algun dia.
Jajaja 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (1 Dic 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> La mía se llevará una grata sorpresa cuando le muestre el withdrawal



Seguro que se llevaría una alegría mayor si le enseñaras tu _portfolio _


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Yo espero regalarle un lambo algun dia.
> Jajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Un hombre inteligente no regala el lambo a una mujer, porque así pierde el lambo y pierde a la mujer.
Un hombre inteligente se queda con el Lambo y, con él, también conserva a la mujer.


----------



## antoniussss (1 Dic 2021)

buen dia 200 pavos en ventas y 5 jamaica vendidas a 3,5.


----------



## Remero (1 Dic 2021)

Otra noticia del metaverso que menciona E2...









Te contamos las diferencias entre los distintos tipos de metaversos


Pese a la popularidad reciente de la palabra metaverso, existen varios tipos de metaversos con diferencias notables entre ellos




observatorioblockchain.com


----------



## Jebediah (1 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> buen dia 200 pavos en ventas y 5 jamaica vendidas a 3,5.



La verdad que han subido bien y las quitan de las manos. Me siento como el último pringao siempre que veo estas cosas, la gente sacando pasta o recuperando lo invertido y yo mirando las telarañas por que aún me niego a vender nada (quitando unas pocas joyas en su día). Espero que el tiempo me devuelva todo este sufrimiento.


----------



## pepita (1 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> La verdad que han subido bien y las quitan de las manos. Me siento como el último pringao siempre que veo estas cosas, la gente sacando pasta o recuperando lo invertido y yo mirando las telarañas por que aún me niego a vender nada (quitando unas pocas joyas en su día). Espero que el tiempo me devuelva todo este sufrimiento.



Pero qué dices! Lo mío es peor. Araño 4 euros de aquí y de allí, pero todo vuelve al mismo sitio. 
Y no sólo no vendo, si no que he quitado lo que tenía en venta o le he subido el precio por las nubes, que nadie me lo va a comprar así. 

Pero no sufro porque cada vez tengo mejor portfolio

Imagina cuando nos decidamos a ir enseñándolo por E1, vamos a ser los reyes del mambo

Patience is key


----------



## mulleixion (1 Dic 2021)

Os desaconsejo vender al menos hasta tener todas las propiedades sloteadas. 


Después de eso creáis 10 joyas de cada , de las que generan 2 ether . 

Vendéis 7 y os quedáis 3 cada día que hagáis la operación. 


Vosotros mismos.


----------



## pepita (1 Dic 2021)

Es muy dificil no vender a 7 eurazos, me acaban de comprar dos sunrise y las amarillas clear a 4 (veo que algunos siguen sin aclararse o quieren las clear por si hay suerte para conseguir brillant)

Pero ya me lo he gastado en epls, y tiles, es un no parar


----------



## mulleixion (1 Dic 2021)

El ansia del sediento. Cuando nunca ha bebido agua , una gota le vale. Luego volverá la sed de nuevo y no habrá botella.


----------



## pepita (1 Dic 2021)

Creo que son sunrise clear las que he vendido, no lo especifican en las transacciones y como tengo muchas no me aclaro.


Piérdete muerto de hambre, que nadie te ha preguntado. El otro dia vi que no tenias ni para pagar la entrada al evento y tenías que mendigar, a mí me daría mucha vergüencita siendo multitrillonario

Pasado mañana vuelves y haces como que traes consejos del mes anterior

Bueno , no os preocupeis que lo bloqueo y ya lea lo que lea no miro mas sus delirios. Menos mal que de momento son de grandeza, cuando entre en la fase de persecución puede ser peligroso.


----------



## mulleixion (1 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Creo que son sunrise clear las que he vendido, no lo especifican en las transacciones y como tengo muchas no me aclaro.
> 
> 
> Piérdete muerto de hambre, que nadie te ha preguntado. El otro dia vi que no tenias ni para pagar la entrada al evento y tenías que mendigar, a mí me daría mucha vergüencita siendo multitrillonario
> ...



Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja venga sebosa tira para casa... Para el evento dice jajajajaja , te refieres a que estaba buscando un código de esos guarros ? Lo siento pero el pase no era para mi. No pierdo el tiempo viendo eventos de mierda la verdad. 


Vendes 4 joyas y te sacas 7 euros y te creces como buena petarda. A ver si te pegan una paliza algún día y aprendes respeto


----------



## mulleixion (1 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Creo que son sunrise clear las que he vendido, no lo especifican en las transacciones y como tengo muchas no me aclaro.
> 
> 
> Piérdete muerto de hambre, que nadie te ha preguntado. El otro dia vi que no tenias ni para pagar la entrada al evento y tenías que mendigar, a mí me daría mucha vergüencita siendo multitrillonario
> ...




Pero vamos que te resumo todo esto. En Earth 1 no eres nadie y en Earth 2 tampoco. 

Las cagadas que echo en el baño tienen más notoriedad que tú mera presencia en el foro.


----------



## antoniussss (2 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> La verdad que han subido bien y las quitan de las manos. Me siento como el último pringao siempre que veo estas cosas, la gente sacando pasta o recuperando lo invertido y yo mirando las telarañas por que aún me niego a vender nada (quitando unas pocas joyas en su día). Espero que el tiempo me devuelva todo este sufrimiento.



Yo dejé en su día puestos precios de venta según la potencialidad de cada propiedad, así como algunas de más baratas a más caras y lo que quieran comprar los niño ratas, por lo pronto casi casi ya he retirado los 3000 euros iniciales que puse aquí, así que como si esta mierda se va a 0.


----------



## antoniussss (2 Dic 2021)

Caguen su puta madre, iba a poner una clase 1 de fujairah a 497 euros y desde el cambio de interfaz era la primera vez que ponia una propiedad a la venta y no veia donde cojones ponias el precio, y le he dado a poner en el mercado por si te lo pedía en ese paso y se ha puesto al mismo precio que la compré 5,8 euros.

La he cancelado tardando 10 segundos pues un notas ya la habia comprado

me cago en rosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

y si, ya veo que ahora hay que bajar un putisimo desplegable para poner el precio


----------



## antoniussss (2 Dic 2021)

vamos que la peña tiene scripts y mierdas para detectar si algo esta bajo comprarlo inmediatamente.

porque con el chocho que hay en la web con terrenos cerrados hasta la pagina 20 en "tiles mas baratas" no tardas 10 segundos en verlo.


----------



## antoniussss (2 Dic 2021)

pero encima habia cancelado la venta en el mercado y me habia salido en verde cartelito de todo correcto y ha vuelto mi propiedad a estrar sin precio....

pero luego en minutos me ha saltado email de...vendida


----------



## mulleixion (2 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> pero encima habia cancelado la venta en el mercado y me habia salido en verde cartelito de todo correcto y ha vuelto mi propiedad a estrar sin precio....
> 
> pero luego en minutos me ha saltado email de...vendida


----------



## pepita (2 Dic 2021)

Chicos últimas compras, a partir de ahora todas las tiles serán Tier2, las que ya hemos comprado tier1 con "diferentes funciones"
O sea mejores

Se cierra el mercado 2 semanas, puede ser el último día para comprar, ayer compré varias cosas, pero hoy no sé si se puede ya (esta fecha la pone en el stage2)

Somos Tier1 Notición


----------



## pepita (2 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> pero encima habia cancelado la venta en el mercado y me habia salido en verde cartelito de todo correcto y ha vuelto mi propiedad a estrar sin precio....
> 
> pero luego en minutos me ha saltado email de...vendida



Dile que ha sido un error, a ver que pasa


----------



## pepita (2 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> vamos que la peña tiene scripts y mierdas para detectar si algo esta bajo comprarlo inmediatamente.
> 
> porque con el chocho que hay en la web con terrenos cerrados hasta la pagina 20 en "tiles mas baratas" no tardas 10 segundos en verlo.



si, pero en otras páginas puedes filtrar quitando los paises congelados e ir mirando


----------



## Jebediah (2 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Chicos últimas compras, a partir de ahora todas las tiles serán Tier2, las que ya hemos comprado tier1 con "diferentes funciones"
> Osea mejores
> 
> Se cierra el mercado 2 semanas, puede ser el último día para comprar, ayer compré varias cosas, pero hoy no sé si se puede ya (esta fecha la pone en el stage2)
> ...



Somos Tier 1, somos la nobleza de Earth 2.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> si, pero en otras páginas puedes filtrar quitando los paises congelados e ir mirando



¿Qué páginas?
Las dos que usaba yo dejaron de funcionar bien hace tiempo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Chicos últimas compras, a partir de ahora todas las tiles serán Tier2, las que ya hemos comprado tier1 con "diferentes funciones"
> O sea mejores
> 
> Se cierra el mercado 2 semanas, puede ser el último día para comprar, ayer compré varias cosas, pero hoy no sé si se puede ya (esta fecha la pone en el stage2)
> ...




Joder, pues yo hoy quería comprar, que tengo saldo.


----------



## pepita (2 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Qué páginas?
> Las dos que usaba yo dejaron de funcionar bien hace tiempo.



Earth 2 Multiple Countries Class 1 - Buy / Sell Tiles Find Best Deals 
Ahí puedes filtrar y quitar los congelados

Unreleased : Aruba, Curaco, French Polynesia, French Southern Territories, Puerto Rico, Sint Maarten - Saudi Arabia 

Blocked / Locked (Not purchasable) : Algeria - Comoros – Guam - Mayotte - Nauru - Paraguay – Reunion - Saint Barthélemy - Saint Martin (French) - Sao Tome and Principe - Svalbard and Jan Mayen - Turkmenistan - Uvea, Wallis and Futuna 

Bugged / IT pricing (Purchasable for $8.90) : Aland Islands - American Samoa - Bonaire, Sint Eustatius And Saba - Bouvet Island Christmas Island - Cocos (Keeling) Islands - Curaçao - French Guiana - French Polynesia - Guadeloupe - Hong Kong - Macao - Martinique - Monaco - New Caledonia - Northern Mariana Islands - Saint Pierre and Miquelon - Tokelau - Virgin Islands (U.S.)





Don_Quijote dijo:


> Joder, pues yo hoy quería comprar, que tengo saldo.




Pues corre


----------



## Jebediah (2 Dic 2021)

Se están vendiendo joyas de nivel 1 a $0,37 y las mismas de nivel 2 a $0,74. ¿La gente no sabe sumar o como va la cosa?


----------



## pepita (2 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Se están vendiendo joyas de nivel 1 a $0,37 y las mismas de nivel 2 a $0,74. ¿La gente no sabe sumar o como va la cosa?



No se enteran, yo todas las lumnious y clear tier2 las compré a precio de tier1, los primeros días fue una locura


----------



## Jebediah (2 Dic 2021)

Parece que las propiedades Tier 2 no dejarán slotear joyas ni generarán essence, pero se podrán "upgradear" (¿potenciar?) a Tier 1.


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Dic 2021)

Sabemos si hay alguna novedad?
Cuando llegaran las criptos? espero que sea antes de que se pasen de moda.
Por cierto me podeis poner el enlace donde sale la noticia?

Un abrazo fuerte fuerte a todos


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Chicos últimas compras, a partir de ahora todas las tiles serán Tier2, las que ya hemos comprado tier1 con "diferentes funciones"
> O sea mejores
> 
> Se cierra el mercado 2 semanas, puede ser el último día para comprar, ayer compré varias cosas, pero hoy no sé si se puede ya (esta fecha la pone en el stage2)
> ...




Que son tierr2 y tierr1? Eso no era lo de las joyas cuando las combinabas que se convertian en tierr2?

Entonces a partir de ahora ya no se pueden comprar mas parecelas?

ACTUALIZO

Voy tratando de comprender.

Osea han han echo de las parcelas dos categorias y las primeras eran las buenas y las de a.partir de ahora se compren NUEVAS son las malas.

Me gusta la idea nos da un toque de distincion y poder sobre los que pobrecitos mios han entrado mas tarde.

VEREMOS A MEDIO FORO POR AQUI ROGANDONOS QUE LES VENDAMOS TIERR1? 

La cosa va pintando mejor. Espero pronto saquen cripto y pdoamos todos dejar de remar.


----------



## Jebediah (2 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que son tierr2 y tierr1? Eso no era lo de las joyas cuando las combinabas que se convertian en tierr2?
> 
> Entonces a partir de ahora ya no se pueden comprar mas parecelas?
> 
> ...



Intentando comprarnos las propiedades tier 1 no lo sé pero procurando que les expliquemos cómo funciona el "juego" seguro que si.
La cosa va a tener su intríngulis, resulta que las parcelas buenas son las tier 1 y las joyas buenas son las tier 2.


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Intentando comprarnos las propiedades tier 1 no lo sé pero procurando que les expliquemos cómo funciona el "juego" seguro que si.
> La cosa va a tener su intríngulis, resulta que las parcelas buenas son las tier 1 y las joyas buenas son las tier 2.



Pero eso lo han puesto asi? Es muy lioso podrian haberle dado otro nombre a las tierras.

Es asi como funciona?


----------



## Jebediah (2 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pero eso lo han puesto asi? Es muy lioso podrian haberle dado otro nombre a las tierras.
> 
> Es asi como funciona?



Aún están en pruebas pero todo indica que será así.


----------



## Kartal (2 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Sabemos si hay alguna novedad?
> Cuando llegaran las criptos? espero que sea antes de que se pasen de moda.
> Por cierto me podeis poner el enlace donde sale la noticia?
> 
> Un abrazo fuerte fuerte a todos



Tranquilo, en cuanto el Quijote se levante de la siesta te lo explicará todo con cuidado. Solo tienes que pedírselo por favor.


----------



## antoniussss (2 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> si, pero en otras páginas puedes filtrar quitando los paises congelados e ir mirando



Me han dicho en soporte que van a analizar el caso, me puede salvar que saliera la orden confirmatoria de que se había eliminado de la venta....crucemos los dedos.

Por otro lado, es imposible que nadie manualmente pudiera comprarla.... son 5 segundos a lo sumo lo que estuvo en el mercado, entre que la ves donde sea, entras, la buscas, ves el mapa de calor...etc... puedes tirarte 1 minuto tranquilamente si justo has mirado en alguna web de venta para comprar.

fijo, fijo,fijo que hay peña que tiene informatizado compras directas automaticas en menos de 1 segundo con algún parametro programado si alguien se equivoca un segundo a la hora de lanzar algo al mercado, y me parece abusivo y que va en contra del resto de jugadores del juego y pierde la esencia.


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Aún están en pruebas pero todo indica que será así.



Joder pues ya podrian ponerle otro nombre porque menudo follon con el mismo que las jollas


----------



## mulleixion (2 Dic 2021)

Vaya.... Que parecida su estrategia a mi idea de hace meses. XD


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder pues ya podrian ponerle otro nombre porque menudo follon con el mismo que las jollas




Nada que no pueda ser simplificado con una buena macro.


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Dic 2021)

Os cuento un detalle matemático (matemáticas nazitroll ya lo sé) sobre el crafting que seguramente se os ha pasado por alto a muchos. En todos los tutoriales y explicaciones que hay en este hilo (o, al menos, todos los que he mirado), simplifican demasiado la cuestión y obvian muchísimas posibilidades.

En realidad, a nivel algorítmico, la cantidad de combinaciones posibles es bastante mayor que lo que se est¡a diciendo.

En mi macro, no he puesto ni la mitad de las combinaciones posibles, y son ya *más de 100*.
He puesto las más importantes, o las que me interesan a mí, pero, por ejemplo, todo el proceso de mejora de las joyas Tier 1, aún no lo he metido. ¿Quién quiere joyas Tier 1 en los tiempos que corren?

En la tabla a continuación, que es una tabla que permanece en realidad, oculta para el usuario, en la columna de la izquierda está el resultado de la receta y después los ingredientes. Esta hoja permanece oculta ya que no hay que hacer nada en ella, en realidad, pero la macro necesita esa información para hacer cálculos...

Esto se explica así:

Si tenemos una joya (tier 1 ), en calidad craked y queremos subirla a luminous, pues meteremos la receta y ya.
Pues no. Ya no, pues hay que meter OTRA receta para la versión Tier 2. Ya van dos.
Y luego no sólo hay que meter la receta para Cracked-Luminous. Habrá que meter Common-Luminous, Clear-Luminous, y así todas las combinaciones.
Una vez metidas estas, para Tier 1 y para Tier 2, hay que hacerlo para todos los colores.

En las joyas de colores especiales una situación similar. En el aumento de Tier, lo mismo... lo puedes hacer con Commons, pero nada impide hacerlo con Cloudys Tier 1 también. Los shards y essence que piden varían dependiendo de una y otra opción.

RESUMEN: son muchas más recetas de cocina de las que puede parecer. Los excels e instrucciones en este hilo son incompletos o demasiado simplificados.

¿Lo bueno? Sólo hay que hacerlo una vez, y aunque no estén todas, están ya las más importantes. Iré metido el resto poco a poco o puede que optimice el algoritmo para que calcule automáticamente todas las posibles recetas. Cuando haya joyas big, y más colores, y más cosas raras, tendré que hacer algunos cambios, seguro.... No pasa nada. El cuerpo de la macro, la semilla, ya está ahí.

¿Lo mejor? El usuario final (de momento yo) no tiene ni que mirarlo (la página de recetas puede permanecer oculta) una vez está hecho.
Posiblemente en el futuro le meta un "editor de recetas" para que el usuario final pueda completar u optimizar a su gusto.


----------



## antoniussss (3 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Os cuento un detalle matemático (matemáticas nazitroll ya lo sé) sobre el crafting que seguramente se os ha pasado por alto a muchos. En todos los tutoriales y explicaciones que hay en este hilo (o, al menos, todos los que he mirado), simplifican demasiado la cuestión y obvian muchísimas posibilidades.
> 
> En realidad, a nivel algorítmico, la cantidad de combinaciones posibles es bastante mayor que lo que se est¡a diciendo.
> 
> ...



Lo que te aburres.

Me importa 5 cojones que haya mas de 200 combinaciones o 1000, si solo las voy a hacer, "Shoon" cuando este señor le de por poner los recursos, y solo en los terrenos que quiera y necesite, pondré una amarilla luminous para mejorar ese recurso.

no necesito una macro para poner ahora jamaicas o sunrise, las hago del tiron y sin pensar, a lo mejor es que cerebros mas "limitaditos" necesitan que una macro hecha por un "genio" le diga la combinación....


Sin acritud molinillos


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Lo que te aburres.
> 
> Me importa 5 cojones que haya mas de 200 combinaciones o 1000, si solo las voy a hacer, "Shoon" cuando este señor le de por poner los recursos, y solo en los terrenos que quiera y necesite, pondré una amarilla luminous para mejorar ese recurso.
> 
> ...



Cómo se nota que no eres ni de letras ni de ciencias, macho.

Supongo que esta es la amabilidad de Villa Kartal de la que tanto presumís siempre....
Al ignore.


----------



## antoniussss (3 Dic 2021)

Como se que te vas a enfadar, adjunto pantallazo de para que coño necesito una macro para mañana con las nuevas joyas que me den hacer una jamaica o sunrise....................

amarillo 2, verde 2, negro 2 (amarillo 1 x3, verde 1 x3, negro 1 x3)

por amor de dios.


----------



## antoniussss (3 Dic 2021)

y si tengo 5 propiedades que en el futuro den agua, pues ya mirare cuando de una vez lo pongan, hacer 5 joyas water luminous y sin mas y en el momento. fin de la dificultad, una vez puestas, no tendré que poner nada más porque si compro será muy muy poco nuevo.


----------



## antoniussss (3 Dic 2021)

que no digo que tu macro no esté bien o que no mole, pero estás mu pesao echandote flores para algo innecesario


----------



## antoniussss (3 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Cómo se nota que no eres ni de letras ni de ciencias, macho.
> 
> Supongo que esta es la amabilidad de Villa Kartal de la que tanto presumís siempre....
> Al ignore.




oh, te has quitado el molino del avatar, muy mal, ahora no te podemos seguir llamando molinillos ^^


----------



## Jebediah (3 Dic 2021)

¿Cómo se hacen las joyas brilliant?


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Cómo se hacen las joyas brilliant?



Con suerte. Dicen que sale una de cada 200, pero no sé si es totalmente random.
A mí no me ha salido ninguna
Estamos ya de mantenimiento, viene actualización
¿habeis visto el video de Shane? El final de Earth2 será la descentralización


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Con suerte. Dicen que sale una de cada 200, pero no sé si es totalmente random.
> A mí no me ha salido ninguna
> Estamos ya de mantenimiento, viene actualización
> ¿habeis visto el video de Shane? El final de Earth2 será la descentralización




Yo SOSPECHO que eso de la cripto al final no será... pero es sólo una sospecha.


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo SOSPECHO que eso de la cripto al final no será... pero es sólo una sospecha.



la cripto seguro que sí, lo de la descentralización completa no me lo creo, pero veremos...


----------



## mulleixion (3 Dic 2021)

Parece que el equipo de Earth 2 ha seguido mis ideas al pie de la letra.


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Dic 2021)

Vuelvo a subir esta canción dedicada a @pepita , pero grabada de nuevo en estéreo y con otra guitarra.
La última vez que la subí se ofendió. Nunca entendí por qué ni quise entenderlo tampoco.
Espero esta vez se ofenda de nuevo.

Canción dedicada *a @pepita *


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Con suerte. Dicen que sale una de cada 200, pero no sé si es totalmente random.
> A mí no me ha salido ninguna
> Estamos ya de mantenimiento, viene actualización
> ¿habeis visto el video de Shane? El final de Earth2 será la *descentralización*



Pues es un alivio. Era una de las cosas que no me cuadraba con todo el rollo del blockchain, más pensando en la entrada de nuevos usuarios.

Por cierto, con el advenimiento del blockchain, ¿convendría solicitar a un admin que moviera el hilo al subforo de Critpos? Supongo que tendrá sus pros y contras....


----------



## Kartal (3 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Hoy estamos batiendo todos los límites del rídiculo en discord



Me meto un minuto para ver qué se cuece y me encuentro con la noticia/rumor de que Nathaniel ya no sigue en Earth2


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Me meto un minuto para ver qué se cuece y me encuentro con la noticia/rumor de que Nathaniel ya no sigue en Earth2



no jorobes?


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Dic 2021)

¿Nathaniel también se larga? ¿Qué cojones está pasando?


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Nathaniel también se larga? ¿Qué cojones está pasando?



y la página en negro, huida masiva, 

O se han ido para poder comprar tiles!
Aquí todo al blanco o al negro

Goooooo


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Nathaniel también se larga? ¿Qué cojones está pasando?



También estaban comentando la salida de Thomas. Una versión es que Nathaniel estaba abierto a una futura cooperación tecnologica con E2, con lo que seria una salida amistosa o acordada.


----------



## Jebediah (3 Dic 2021)

Ya está la página en marcha, con mucho para leer sobre tier 1 vs 2


----------



## Jebediah (3 Dic 2021)

Otro Dubai al canto, entra alguna vez pero luego no deja comprar y se cae de nuevo.


----------



## Jebediah (3 Dic 2021)

Bueno el código de referencia ahora nos dará el 7,5% a los *usuarios originales* (suena bien esto) y podremos editar el nombre de referal, en vez de las letras raras podremos poner "pepita" por ejemplo ;-)


----------



## hornblower (3 Dic 2021)

Me ha desaparecido toda la esencia acumulada, os ha pasado lo mismo?


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Me ha desaparecido toda la esencia acumulada, os ha pasado lo mismo?



si


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Dic 2021)

A mí no, lo que pasa es que la han cambiado el logo, y han cambiado algo.

Ahora vuelve a estar bloqueada. El poco rato que ha estado online, no cargaba bien.
Las propiedades y las joyas no cargaban.


----------



## Jebediah (3 Dic 2021)

Desaparece, vuelve, va y viene. Ya han dado el 20% de essence y el resto lo tiene como pendiente en T1.


----------



## Jebediah (3 Dic 2021)

En las propiedades ahora aparece el essence que nos va a dar esa propiedad (el que nos han regalado). Si vendemos esa propiedad los essence no reclamados van con él.


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Dic 2021)

Me acabo de leer esto y estoy muy contento:






Earth 2®







earth2.io






RESUMEN: Todas las propiedades que tenemos son Tier 1. Todo lo que se compre a partir de ahora a E2, será Tier 2. Será peor.
Las diferencias entre propiedad Tier 1 y Tier 2 en el link. Son bastantes.

Se podrá subir una propiedad Tier 1 a Tier 2, pero no gratis, y no será exactamente igual que nuestras Tier 1. Nosotros tenemos algo así como "Tier 1+", las aumentadas Tier 2 a Tier 1 serán sólo Tier 1.

Dicho de otro modo, lo que tenemos, NO VENDERLO.
Tenemos ventaja sobre todos los jugadores que entren a partir de ahora.


----------



## Jebediah (3 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> *Me acabo de leer esto y estoy muy contento:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si no tiene nada que ver con el 3D


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

300 tiles en corea


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

¿vosotros?


----------



## hornblower (3 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> 300 tiles en corea



has comprado?


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

si


----------



## hornblower (3 Dic 2021)

No me empapo, si quisiera comprar en el mercado la tecla "buy" no está activa. Cómo lo has hecho Pepita?


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Dic 2021)

En mi caso no hay manera. Ni meter códigos de referidos... Me sale: "Promotional or referral code is invalid, expired or already used"


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

nop paro de darle
me ha dejado entrar y ya no cambio de pagina, me sale prcesing, y le doy y le doy y le doy, me ha cogido una vez


----------



## hornblower (3 Dic 2021)

Ya me ha aparecido la essence.
Perdón pero no he comprado nada desde febrero. Hace falta cargar dinero antes para poder comprar en el market?


----------



## Jebediah (3 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> 300 tiles en corea



A mí na, 0, estaba dándole por los alrededores de central park pero nada y ya está hasta la bandera. Los LIT mañana van a ser generosos.


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

sigue a 0.10
mejor dinero dentro, si


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> A mí na, 0, estaba dándole por los alrededores de central park pero nada y ya está hasta la bandera. Los LIT mañana van a ser generosos.



creo que no hay LIT


----------



## Jebediah (3 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> creo que no hay LIT



Para los que tenemos tier 1 sí, o así lo he entendido yo...


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Dic 2021)

Bah. Pues en la lista de la actividad del juego se ve que los usuarios se están hinchando a comprar...


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Para los que tenemos tier 1 sí, o así lo he entendido yo...



ah, claro!


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

He comprado mas, no sé cuanto ni donde, unos 40 euros


----------



## pasabaporaqui (3 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Bah. Pues en la lista de la actividad del juego se ve que los usuarios se están hinchando a comprar...



Dubai 2.0

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (3 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> He comprado mas, no sé cuanto ni donde, unos 40 euros



Vas a lo loco pepita, 


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

otra compraaaaa, ni idea donde, sólo me quedan 3 euros de saldo!


----------



## Visrul (3 Dic 2021)

Hola. Una duda, que no me aclaro todavía. Todo lo que teníamos comprado hasta hoy de terrenos pasa a ser clase 1 y a partir de ahora será clase 2 o solo queda como clase 1 lo que antes lo era (no se si me explico. Si yo tenía compradas hace una semana tierras de clase 2, ¿pasan a ser ahora de clase 1? (o es que todo lo comprado hasta ahora producirá esencia y joyas, ¿y a partir de mañana no?)


----------



## hornblower (3 Dic 2021)

con tarjeta no me deja, me dice que no me detecta Apple pay


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> con tarjeta no me deja, me dice que no me detecta Apple pay



yo tenia saldo, no me atrevo a meter mas, sólo ha subido un centimo donde compro, qué raro, he comprado en Nam-gu ., a saber donde está eso


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Hola. Una duda, que no me aclaro todavía. Todo lo que teníamos comprado hasta hoy de terrenos pasa a ser clase 1 y a partir de ahora será clase 2 o solo queda como clase 1 lo que antes lo era (no se si me explico. Si yo tenía compradas hace una semana tierras de clase 2, ¿pasan a ser ahora de clase 1? (o es que todo lo comprado hasta ahora producirá esencia y joyas, ¿y a partir de mañana no?)



si, todas las compradas hasta ayer son tier 1 y la clase que sea
a partier de hoy Tier2 que tienen muchas menos ventajas


----------



## hornblower (3 Dic 2021)

yo ya me rindo, a disfrutar de las tier 1 y punto


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Dic 2021)

A mi sale la pantalla oscura de que esta en mantenimiento. No puedo acceder.


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> A mi sale la pantalla oscura de que esta en mantenimiento. No puedo acceder.



Insiste e insiste, una vez que entras no te salgas, accede desde enlaces de la misma página, ya me han llegado mails, ha subido corea sólo a 0.109 , abrir el mundo entero ha sido una locura, yo estoy intentando con mis 3 últimos euros, , 10 minutos más y lo dejo


----------



## hornblower (3 Dic 2021)

he seguido insistiendo para comprar 30 tiles con lo que tengo de saldo pero no reconoce tampoco el pago. Ahora han añadido la verificacion con imagenes para comprobar que no eres un robot


----------



## hornblower (3 Dic 2021)

Un comentario del discord que puede q tenga razón: " shane pretty much just announced a ponzi, ofcourse they left " (se refiere a Nathaniel y Thomas)


----------



## pepita (3 Dic 2021)

pues yo creo que llevo ya 4 compras


----------



## hornblower (3 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> pues yo creo que llevo ya 4 compras



My hero


----------



## hornblower (3 Dic 2021)

Al final han caido 30 tiles en Korea con elsaldo


----------



## hornblower (3 Dic 2021)

456 pagadas con tarjeta, sin confirmacion todavia
Alguien ha pagado con tarjeta?


----------



## hornblower (3 Dic 2021)

*Shane




 — hoy a las 22:06*
after the partnership announcement we have a new hire announcement which will be followed by an acquisition announcement and THEN we can FINALLY start showing you guys some COOL VIDS on what our team has been working on !





__





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.com


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Dic 2021)

Llegue a entrar pero no he podido comprar nada, intentando usar el saldo.


----------



## Jebediah (3 Dic 2021)

Todo dios comprando plots de 750 tiles XD


----------



## BigJoe (4 Dic 2021)

Sinceramente, me esperaba un poco más de salseo con el movimento de hoy:

- Thomas y Nathaniel se van
- Los nuevos crean un anuncio (apelados por management) para borrarlo después
- Shane pone un tweet que muestra sorpresa para luego borrarlo
- Thomas y Nathaniel están creado un PlayToEarn con Wolfgang


----------



## Elbrujo (4 Dic 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Sinceramente, me esperaba un poco más de salseo con el movimento de hoy:
> 
> - Thomas y Nathaniel se van
> - Los nuevos crean un anuncio (apelados por management) para borrarlo después
> ...



Como que se va Shane?

Se acaba el juego? Se quedan con la pasta?


----------



## mulleixion (4 Dic 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Sinceramente, me esperaba un poco más de salseo con el movimento de hoy:
> 
> - Thomas y Nathaniel se van
> - Los nuevos crean un anuncio (apelados por management) para borrarlo después
> ...



Lo están desarrollando con Ferrán.


----------



## BigJoe (4 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como que se va Shane?
> 
> Se acaba el juego? Se quedan con la pasta?



No, Shane no se va de E2, de hecho tengo entendido que ya ha encontrado a quienes van a reemplazarles.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Dic 2021)

¿Y esos dos que se piran a montar su propio chiringuito por qué son importantes?
¿Hay algo que los haga insustituibles? ¿Quiénes son exactamente?

Sin más datos, no puedo valorar si eso es una buena o mala cosa.


----------



## Elbrujo (4 Dic 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> No, Shane no se va de E2, de hecho tengo entendido que ya ha encontrado a quienes van a reemplazarles.



Y nathaliel?


----------



## BigJoe (4 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Y nathaliel?



Nathaniel y Thomas (y poco antes, Wolfgang) se han ido del equipo, pero creo al menos Nathaniel en buenos términos, no cerrando las puertas a futuras colaboraciones.

Nathaniel y Thomas, con Wolfgang, están ahora en otro proyecto PlaytoEarn con NFTs


----------



## Elbrujo (4 Dic 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Nathaniel y Thomas (y poco antes, Wolfgang) se han ido del equipo, pero creo al menos Nathaniel en buenos términos, no cerrando las puertas a futuras colaboraciones.
> 
> Nathaniel y Thomas, con Wolfgang, están ahora en otro proyecto PlaytoEarn con NFTs



Uff muchas salidas algo va mal ahi dentro. Veremos a ver


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Uff muchas salidas algo va mal ahi dentro. Veremos a ver




A lo mejor van bien.
Es bueno que haya una dirección clara, la que sea. De hecho, es mejor que un barco en el que cada marinero quiere llevar un rumbo diferente.

Un barco que cambia de rumbo, no llega a ningún lado.
Un barco con un rumbo claro, al final llega.

Nunca se sabe.
El hecho de que se piren podría ser positivo. No lo sé.


----------



## BigJoe (4 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> A lo mejor van bien.
> Es bueno que haya una dirección clara, la que sea. De hecho, es mejor que un barco en el que cada marinero quiere llevar un rumbo diferente.
> 
> Un barco que cambia de rumbo, no llega a ningún lado.
> ...



Todo depende de a quien tengas a los mandos del barco, digo yo, si a un Blas de Lezo o a un Capitán Piraña.

A decisión de cada uno queda decidir qué tipo de almirante es Shane.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Dic 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Todo depende de a quien tengas a los mandos del barco, digo yo, si a un Blas de Lezo o a un Capitán Piraña.
> 
> A decisión de cada uno queda decidir qué tipo de almirante es Shane.



O no. Quizá depende de los remeros.
Que alguien se vaya no significa que el jefe haya hecho algo mal.
Quizá los que hayan hecho algo mal sean los que se piran.


----------



## pepita (4 Dic 2021)

Hace 4 días estaba Nathaniel dando la cara por Shane, diciendo que sabía muy bien lo que hacía , que se pasasba el día trabajando buscando lo mejor para E2 y que era muy buena persona, que dejasen de presionarle en discord


----------



## BigJoe (4 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Hace 4 días estaba Nathaniel dando la cara por Shane, diciendo que sabía muy bien lo que hacía , que se pasasba el día trabajando buscando lo mejor para E2 y que era muy buena persona, que dejasen de presionarle en discord



A lo que Shane respondió con una orden de que borrar el mensaje.... Y hasta aquí puedo leer, no quiero hacer sangre sobre lo que yo entiendo es una negligencia continua de Shane. 

Para ser justos, uno puede hacer todo bien como CEO y el proyecto aún así fracasar. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## pepita (4 Dic 2021)

Shane tiene un poder mesiánico

Yo tengo tb una teoría, que prefiero no compartir, pero que es muy optimista,


----------



## Jebediah (4 Dic 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> A lo que Shane respondió con una orden de que borrar el mensaje.... Y hasta aquí puedo leer, no quiero hacer sangre sobre lo que yo entiendo es una negligencia continua de Shane.
> 
> Para ser justos, uno puede hacer todo bien como CEO y el proyecto aún así fracasar. Tiempo al tiempo.



Hasta ahí puedes leer por que no hay más escrito... que parecemos unos agoreros hombre, que luego todo puede salir bien o mal pero los pasos que está dando Shane hasta ahora son correctos. Que nos ha parecido lento hasta ahora, puede, pero mejor lento y seguro que a todo trapo y haciendo todo mal.

Hay un partner que van a anunciar, una adquisición y más cosas. Si el partner es una empresa grande de nada sirve tener a 2 personas trabajando cuando el partner te puede suministrar 100 mejores y más eficientes, o si la adquisición es una empresa que ya tiene esos trabajadores cualificados.

Toca esperar y creer.


----------



## BigJoe (4 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Hasta ahí puedes leer por que no hay más escrito... que parecemos unos agoreros hombre, que luego todo puede salir bien o mal pero los pasos que está dando Shane hasta ahora son correctos. Que nos ha parecido lento hasta ahora, puede, pero mejor lento y seguro que a todo trapo y haciendo todo mal.
> 
> Hay un partner que van a anunciar, una adquisición y más cosas. Si el partner es una empresa grande de nada sirve tener a 2 personas trabajando cuando el partner te puede suministrar 100 mejores y más eficientes, o si la adquisición es una empresa que ya tiene esos trabajadores cualificados.
> 
> Toca esperar y creer.



Lo sé Jebediah, no quiero parecer negativo. Igual no me he expresado mal en mi anterior mensaje, el proyecto tiene aún muchas cosas a su favor y otras por venir.

Mi comentario anterior es resultado de mi sorpresa inicial de la poca repercusión que entiendo, ha tenido esas noticias en este hilo, quizá es algo menor y nada relevante, no insistiré


----------



## Kartal (4 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Shane tiene un poder mesiánico
> 
> Yo tengo tb una teoría, que prefiero no compartir, pero que es muy optimista,



Compártela, Josephine, no te cortes. 

Personalmente prefiero leer tus teorías que las bravuconadas del nini motivado o las cancioncitas cutres del Joe Cocker de AliExpress...


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Shane tiene un poder mesiánico
> 
> Yo tengo tb una teoría, que prefiero no compartir, pero que es muy optimista,



¿Qué significa poder mesiánico?
En TODAS las empresas hay un gerente que manda.


----------



## Jebediah (4 Dic 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> Lo sé Jebediah, no quiero parecer negativo. Igual no me he expresado mal en mi anterior mensaje, el proyecto tiene aún muchas cosas a su favor y otras por venir.
> 
> Mi comentario anterior es resultado de mi sorpresa inicial de la poca repercusión que entiendo, ha tenido esas noticias en este hilo, quizá es algo menor y nada relevante, no insistiré



No si razón no te falta, puede que se hayan largado por no aguantar a Shane o por que vean que las cosas se están haciendo fatal, a saber, mientras no lo aclaren ellos no lo sabremos. Todos o casi todos queremos lo mismo por lo que sólo nos queda creer que se está actuando de buena fe y esperar noticias, lo único que podemos hacer es tener paciencia que, méritos hace Shane para que ya no la tengamos más XD. Por ejemplo otro caso Dubai que nos están dejando entre ayer y hoy, pero bueno, ¡esperemos que salga bien todo!


----------



## Jebediah (4 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Shane tiene un poder mesiánico
> 
> Yo tengo tb una teoría, que prefiero no compartir, pero que es muy optimista,



Aquí gustan mucho las teorías y si son muy optimistas más aún, que ya se encargará Shoon de bajarnos los pies a la tierra tranquila.


----------



## Jebediah (4 Dic 2021)

Hablando de teorías monas, no sé donde lo leí que la gente estaba preguntando a Shane sobre el motor ese de Nvidia que también se llama Earth 2 y lo único que se dignó a contestar fue un "¿que curioso verdad?".


----------



## Jebediah (4 Dic 2021)

Good to know


----------



## mulleixion (4 Dic 2021)

Como os gusta no tener ni puta idea y pegar palos de ciego.


Nathaniel y Thomas han sido despedidos. Estaban desarrollando el juego al mismo tiempo que trabajando para Earth 2 . De hecho se les ha echado , no se han ido ellos , incluso en Discord los banearon.


Wolfgang ha enseñado todo lo que tenía que enseñar a Marco y no ha estado de acuerdo con las decisiones del rumbo del barco por lo que ha dejado al ambicioso Marco y él se ha marchado.

Ahora dirigen Discord Chris , Jazmine y otras personas que veréis en la web pronto añadidas. De hecho Shane no es ni el admin .

Y estos quienes son ? Figuras relevantes que poseen la otra mitad de la empresa de E2


En lo relativo al juego que desarrollan Nathaniel y compañía , es un triple AAA o eso pretenden P2E Player Driven Economy . Es mucho más fácil y más inmediato de hacer que un metaverso que es imposible de hacer a día de hoy.


Aquí en Navarra se está desarrollando otro ecosistema del metaverso con varios millones de jugadores simultáneos sin necesidad de capas.

Y esto solo puede hacerse a día de hoy con low Poly. Y aún así hay muchos problemas en el camino.

Que los hayan echado es bueno. Realmente no estaban haciendo nada. Yo ya hablaba con Thomas muchísimas veces y se lo que hacía. La página web está caída . Por qué ? Porque Thomas era el que se encargaba de fixear todo en lo relativo a la página web... No es que tengan un error que blablabla que puede que también. Si no que imagino , están reponiendo el puesto de Thomas.


Nathaniel es un buen desarrollador pero ya es conocido por abandonar proyectos. DRONE es una posible colaboración con E2 aunque tras los acontecimientos estoy dudando. Además hay una blockchain de por medio y no es fácil crear un juego y luego meterlo en blockchain. Más bien se hace mientras se desarrolla y no al final del proceso porque habría que hacer la interfaz de nuevo por completo , como ha ocurrido con WoW .

Y los lanzamientos de T1 y T2 tienen su por qué . Hace meses se nos solicitó a unas cuantas personas con experiencia en test de otros videojuegos ideas creativas sobre el proyecto que pudiesen mejorar el ecosistema.


De hecho tal y como han afirmado otras personas , se han adquirido varias de mis ideas que adjunte sobre el mes de Marzo . Ahí os dejo un email de nuevo. Clavadito en muchos de los puntos.


----------



## mulleixion (4 Dic 2021)




----------



## Le Fanu (4 Dic 2021)

Está medio funcionando otra vez la web. Creo que he conseguido comprar en Manhattan a $0,24.


----------



## antoniussss (4 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Está medio funcionando otra vez la web. Creo que he conseguido comprar en Manhattan a $0,24.



que bien, que seriedad, la pagina caida y de vez en cuando alguno puede comprar

mucha seriedad y to eso.


----------



## pepita (4 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Qué significa poder mesiánico?
> En TODAS las empresas hay un gerente que manda.



Un ejemplo:
Cuando alguien dice de otro que no sabe ni por donde le da el aire, intentando menospreciarle, pero a un simple coincidir en un chat se baja los pantalones y se arrastra ante él como un gusano, sólo por una palabra suya

Eso es un poder mesiánico



Kartal dijo:


> Compártela, Josephine, no te cortes.
> 
> Personalmente prefiero leer tus teorías que las bravuconadas del nini motivado o las cancioncitas cutres del Joe Cocker de AliExpress...





Jebediah dijo:


> Aquí gustan mucho las teorías y si son muy optimistas más aún, que ya se encargará Shoon de bajarnos los pies a la tierra tranquila.



Este metaverso es imposible, ya lo habeis oido, id corriendo a comprar el de Navarra. Lo peor es que la propaganda de todas y cada una de las mierdas pasen por este hilo,.y siempre tras una perorata de mentiras tras mentiras .

No dejo mi opinión por eso. No creo que influya en nadie porque me baso en los comportamientos que he visto en diferentes personas de los que saco mis propias conclusiones, que pueden ser falsas, y sólo digo que yo estoy muy optimista.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Un ejemplo:
> Cuando alguien dice de otro que no sabe ni por donde le da el aire, intentando menospreciarle, pero a un simple coincidir en un chat se baja los pantalones y se arrastra ante él como un gusano
> 
> Eso es un poder mesiánico



No se entiende ni lo que quieres decir, ni lo que dices.
Te explicas como una patata.

¿Sabes lo que significa el término "Mesías"? 
¿Qué tiene que ver con chats?


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Dic 2021)

Web 100% operativa.


----------



## pepita (4 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Web 100% operativa.



Ya no me queda un céntimo para gastar


----------



## pepita (4 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No se entiende ni lo que quieres decir, ni lo que dices.
> Te explicas como una patata.
> 
> ¿Sabes lo que significa el término "Mesías"?
> ¿Qué tiene que ver con chats?



Sí, lo sé perfectamente
Lo que he dicho es para que me llamen gorda sebosa, en realidad no era para tí, me he aprovechado de tu post
Aquí cada uno pone sus peroratas, pues yo también las mías, al menos no vendo nada


----------



## pepita (4 Dic 2021)

¿Cómo se reclama la esencia?


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Dic 2021)

A mí me jode que haya pasado todo esto justo cuando no tengo tarjeta de crédito.
Me caducó y estoy esperando una nueva por correo, pero mientras tanto no puedo ni ir al cajero ni hacer ningún pago digital.

Por capricho hay algunas localizaciones en las que quiero comprar.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Dic 2021)

Hay bugs en la página:

En el perfil, donde pone lo de *Made up of 716 tiles....*
No incluye los tiles Tier2...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 Dic 2021)

El valor del patrimonio se me ha disparado de 1200 a 7200 , es un bug verdad?

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Web 100% operativa.




Corrijo: Web operativa en un 80%, aproximadamente.
La cantidad de bugs se multiplica y falla más que una escopeta de feria.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 Dic 2021)

U5RJHT5W17

Este es el codigo al que le voy dando el 5% , espero wue sea de alguno de vosotros, porque no tengo ni idea

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Web 100% operativa.



En efecto he pillado algo en España y Corea del Sur. Pero poquito, no deseo comprometerme más. 

Quiero ver por donde tira E2 después de los últimos cambios y convulsiones.


----------



## Kartal (4 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> U5RJHT5W17
> 
> Este es el codigo al que le voy dando el 5% , espero wue sea de alguno de vosotros, porque no tengo ni idea
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Según la lista que hay al principio del hilo es el código de Molinillos.

Tú mismo...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 Dic 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Según la lista que hay al principio del hilo es el código de Molinillos.
> 
> Tú mismo...



Si lo tenia puesto, es que el tambien puso el mio.
Esta bien entonces

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (4 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Insiste e insiste, una vez que entras no te salgas, accede desde enlaces de la misma página, ya me han llegado mails, ha subido corea sólo a 0.109 , abrir el mundo entero ha sido una locura, yo estoy intentando con mis 3 últimos euros, , 10 minutos más y lo dejo


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> U5RJHT5W17
> 
> Este es el codigo al que le voy dando el 5% , espero wue sea de alguno de vosotros, porque no tengo ni idea
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk




Es el mío. Pásame el tuyo. Próximamente voy a comprar...


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Dic 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> En efecto he pillado algo en España y Corea del Sur. Pero poquito, no deseo comprometerme más.
> 
> Quiero ver por donde tira E2 después de los últimos cambios y convulsiones.




Yo ya sólo compro con lo generado en venta de joyas. No me fío....
Ansioso por ver los nuevos videos del 3D a ver cómo avanza.

El excel ya admite la division Tier en propiedades.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Es el mío. Pásame el tuyo. Próximamente voy a comprar...



Ahi lo tienes.
MKARARMSMH

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (4 Dic 2021)

CONSEJITO DEL DIA : SACAD TODAS LAS PROPIEDADES T1 DEL MARKET. Seguro que mas de uno las teneis ahi olvidadas puestas a la venta.


----------



## pepita (4 Dic 2021)

GRACIAS GRACIAS GRACIAS, me he podido comprar una islita de Mallorca a la que iba nadando de pequeña, y tengo casa en Donosti y mucho más gracias a referidos!!, me llegan 70 céntimos, los gasto inmediatamente, me llegan otros 50, igual

Yo pido perdón porque no sé a quien tenía, pero son minucias, no sé si me ha dado mas alegría o mas envidia, jajaja


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Dic 2021)

Atención a las Luminous Tier 2, porque están por las nubes.

La Sunset a más de 10 euros.


----------



## hornblower (4 Dic 2021)

Ongi etorri Donostira. A mi que por fin me ha funcionado la tarjeta he aflojado bastante. En fin, veremos


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Dic 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Ongi etorri Donostira. A mi que por fin me ha funcionado la tarjeta he aflojado bastante. En fin, veremos



Si has comprado hoy, todo lo que has comprado es Tier 2.
Es decir, la basurilla....

Es un decir.


----------



## hornblower (4 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si has comprado hoy, todo lo que has comprado es Tier 2.
> Es decir, la basurilla....
> 
> Es un decir.



Qué mente más positiva la tuya, es digna de estudio, de vedad


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Dic 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Qué mente más positiva la tuya, es digna de estudio, de vedad



Sí, la verdad es que he estudiado mucho en la vida por la positividad de mi mente.
Estoy completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## Remero (4 Dic 2021)

Pregunta para hezpertos:

Ahora que las tierras se han clsificado entre tier1 y tier2, que va a pasar con las clases? Sabeis si se van a mantener, van a servir de algo?


----------



## pepita (4 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Atención a las Luminous Tier 2, porque están por las nubes.
> 
> La Sunset a más de 10 euros.



Yo menudo susto me he llevado, sólo me habían dado una joya
Ahora he vuelto a mirar y tengo un número normal, igual ha sido la subida porque les ha pasado eso

Yo así no puedo seguir, dedicándole a esto tanto tiempo, me voy a volver tarumba pensando sólo en mi portfolio


----------



## pepita (4 Dic 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Pregunta para hezpertos:
> 
> Ahora que las tierras se han clsificado entre tier1 y tier2, que va a pasar con las clases? Sabeis si se van a mantener, van a servir de algo?



Síii, se mantienen en Tier1
en las Tier2 no lo sé, ni he mirado esto aún:


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Dic 2021)

A mí providencialmente me ha pillado sin tarjeta de crédito. Y casi que me alegro, porque me hubiera gastado hoy 100 euros en localizaciones capricho. La tentación hubiera sido demasiado fuerte.

He gastado, pero sólo de venta de joyas, y no mucho. El caprichito de tener algo en el corazón de la selva amazónica (Brasil Tier 1 está por las nubes) y ya.

Acabo de mirar Estados Unidos... y ya está otra vez a 1€ o más.

En una semana las Tier 2 estarán muy caras otra vez.


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Dic 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Pregunta para hezpertos:
> 
> Ahora que las tierras se han clsificado entre tier1 y tier2, que va a pasar con las clases? Sabeis si se van a mantener, van a servir de algo?



Las clases en tier 1 se mantienen con los privilegios que ya tenían. En tier 2 no hay clases (porque no dan LIT).


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Dic 2021)

Dejo el enlace al articulo de E2.news donde se hacen eco en el cambio del equipo.









Nathaniel and Thomas leave Earth2 - Replacements found here | E2.News


Just minutes ago, it became public that Thomas Marcon (E2 Lead Community Manager) and Nathaniel Doldersum (Lead 3D Artist) left Earth 2 after a year and two years at the company respectively. As seen in the images below, they both recently left Earth 2 to join a new PlayToEarn game 'Disruption'...




www.e2.news


----------



## antoniussss (4 Dic 2021)

pero si sigue puta caida la web me cago en la ostia.


----------



## antoniussss (4 Dic 2021)

Mira que he jugado a juegos gratuitos, Ogame y demás, y si había algún tipo de problema se bloqueaba todo y se abría con un anuncio con antelación rollo en 24 horas o más.

Y aquí esta mierda donde hay dineros en juego, se abre cuando les sale la polla, se cierra, se abre, se cierra..................


----------



## antoniussss (4 Dic 2021)

No hay ni un solo respeto por el jugador y me alegro de haber vendido cosas, y las que te rondaré, morena.


----------



## Jebediah (5 Dic 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Dejo el enlace al articulo de E2.news donde se hacen eco en el cambio del equipo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thomas ya es uno más de nosotros, por la tarde ha estado por Discord comentando donde estaba comprando y demás; incluso se ha llevado un !warn XD, creo que ahora sigue de moderador pero bueno, va en plan usuario. Esta mañana ha comentado que viendo lo que venía quería invertir en esto.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (5 Dic 2021)

Ya funciona , a ver cuanto dura

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (5 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Thomas ya es uno más de nosotros, por la tarde ha estado por Discord comentando donde estaba comprando y demás; incluso se ha llevado un !warn XD, creo que ahora sigue de moderador pero bueno, va en plan usuario. Esta mañana ha comentado que viendo lo que venía quería invertir en esto.




Y eso no es todo... Pero solo te voy a decir una cosa : Compra en State 1. 

Pasa de lo que te digo y bueno... Veremos si tú decisión es lo más correcto


----------



## pepita (5 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Thomas ya es uno más de nosotros, por la tarde ha estado por Discord comentando donde estaba comprando y demás; incluso se ha llevado un !warn XD, creo que ahora sigue de moderador pero bueno, va en plan usuario. Esta mañana ha comentado que viendo lo que venía quería invertir en esto.



Gracias, esa era mi teoría


----------



## antoniussss (5 Dic 2021)

ale ya somos ricoooshhhhhhhhhhhhh, te compras 1000 pavos en portugal o en emiratos arabes unidos y tienes 50.000 euros de "net profit"


lamantabla


----------



## antoniussss (5 Dic 2021)

Esto en Bolsa se llama ampliación de capital y el que no acuda, se diluye feamente.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Kartal (5 Dic 2021)

Pues yo creo que le ha dado un nuevo impulso a la plataforma, que es lo que pedíamos muchos desde hace meses. Esta semana y el anuncio que viene tiene pinta de que marcará un antes y un después en Earth2.

El tiempo dirá si las últimas decisiones han sido muy/poco/nada acertadas, pero lo que es indiscutible es que casi un año después de hacerse viral la comunidad sigue muy viva. Y eso es algo clave para un proyecto así.

Seguimos en el barco. Veremos el rumbo que toma el mismo, pero pensemos que Cristóbal Colón encontró algo mejor que lo estaba buscando.


----------



## Jebediah (5 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Esto en Bolsa se llama ampliación de capital y el que no acuda, se diluye feamente.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Nuestras propiedades antiguas T1, no se han diluido, de echo han ganado valor y privilegios con la aplicación de las T2.


----------



## Reniegue (5 Dic 2021)

Creo que ha sido una buena estrategia para que entren nuevos jugadores, los precios estaban ya muy altos de las tiles1 y de esta manera garantizas que entren mas jugadores a un coste bajo y esto se anime. Cuando el land tier2 suba mucho de precio lo congelaran de nuevo y sacaran las del tier3 (así sucesivamente hasta el infinito).

Vamos a ver si esta accion tiene la repercusion deseada y hace que entre más gente, de momento en Facebook apenas tienen 50K seguidores, que es bastante pobre seamos honestos. 

Por otro lado, creo que lo mejor ayer era comprar a saco en Manhattan (ya está a mas de dos y pico dolares) y resto de cuidades top: Tokio, Sidney, Corea, Paris, Londres, Moscu, Madrid, Roma, Dubai y las megaciudades que mas os molen (a mi personalmente la del ojo del sahara).


----------



## Jebediah (5 Dic 2021)

Para el que se lo quiera permitir como regalo de reyes, estas propiedades pueden ser un puntazo si al final el _essence _llega a valer algo.


----------



## pepita (5 Dic 2021)

Tengo tiles encima de otras, no quiero que me las quiten ni que me den lo que me costó, ¿sabeis si ha pasado antes y cómo lo solucionan?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (5 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Tengo tiles encima de otras, no quiero que me las quiten ni que me den lo que me costó, ¿sabeis si ha pasado antes y cómo lo solucionan?



De otro jugador ?

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (5 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> De otro jugador ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



No, mías, hay que ser torpe que estoy yo sola y me pongo encima.

Es de cuando le daba a todos los botones en 50 ventanas abiertas y con las manos, los pies y la nariz


----------



## pasabaporaqui (5 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, mías, hay que ser torpe que estoy yo sola y me pongo encima.
> 
> Es de cuando le daba a todos los botones en 50 ventanas abiertas y con las manos, los pies y la nariz



Estas on-fire total pepita

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le Fanu (5 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Tengo tiles encima de otras, no quiero que me las quiten ni que me den lo que me costó, ¿sabeis si ha pasado antes y cómo lo solucionan?



Pepita, yo no me entero de qué quieres decir. ¿Te refieres a que has comprado dos veces el mismo terreno/tile?

Por otro lado, tengo algunas dudas con el tema de la esencia, a ver si me lo podéis aclarar. Supongo que en discord se ha comentado, pero no he estado muy activo estos días.

En el perfil aparece la *Net Essence*, que obviamente es nuestra Essence generada y la *essence mínima en nuestras propiedades*. ¿Pero qué es esto último? ¿Es el total que van a generar nuestras propiedades antes de que "se sequen" o se corresponde solo al airdrop que está en marcha?




De igual forma, en cada propiedad aparece *Net essence*, que entiendo que es la essence ya reclamada en esa propiedad, y el *awaiting claim*. Esto último es lo que tampoco entiendo. Es decir, ¿hace referencia al total de essence que generará esa propiedad o también tiene que ver solo con el airdrop y después seguirá generando de forma normal?


----------



## pepita (5 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Estas on-fire total pepita
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



jajaja, sí, pero he gastado poquito eh? 
No tenía que haberles dicho nada y venderlo en el futuro como una rareza, como las monedas con error.


----------



## Kartal (5 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> jajaja, sí, pero he gastado poquito eh?
> No tenía que haberles dicho nada y venderlo en el futuro como una rareza, como las monedas con error.



Con razón ganaste las elecciones de VB, te votabas 2 veces!!


----------



## pepita (5 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pepita, yo no me entero de qué quieres decir. ¿Te refieres a que has comprado dos veces el mismo terreno/tile?
> 
> Por otro lado, tengo algunas dudas con el tema de la esencia, a ver si me lo podéis aclarar. Supongo que en discord se ha comentado, pero no he estado muy activo estos días.
> 
> ...



puf, yo no te sé decir y creo que en discord no lo saben todavía tampoco
Si , he solapado una propiedad con otra, tengo dos propiedades que comparten una parte de las tiles


----------



## Le Fanu (5 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> puf, yo no te sé decir y creo que en discord no lo saben todavía tampoco
> Si , he solapado una propiedad con otra, tengo dos propiedades que comparten una parte de las tiles
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 860231



Te mereces un easter egg.


----------



## pepita (5 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Te mereces un easter egg.



Buena idea, cuando me contesten se lo propondré


----------



## antoniussss (5 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Nuestras propiedades antiguas T1, no se han diluido, de echo han ganado valor y privilegios con la aplicación de las T2.




La clase 1 parece que algun tipo de privilegio va a tener ahora, pero la clase 2 y 3 no, y tras el anuncio de las joyas, no haber juntado esta mejora es un delito. 

Habra gente que se habrá dejado las perras para tener propiedades grandes para generar más historias de estas y lo que hace 2 días te has gastado una fortuna, hoy vale 0,1 todavía en muchos sitios jjajajajaja


----------



## pepita (5 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> La clase 1 parece que algun tipo de privilegio va a tener ahora, pero la clase 2 y 3 no, y tras el anuncio de las joyas, no haber juntado esta mejora es un delito.
> 
> Habra gente que se habrá dejado las perras para tener propiedades grandes para generar más historias de estas y lo que hace 2 días te has gastado una fortuna, hoy vale 0,1 todavía en muchos sitios jjajajajaja



No, pero eso ya lo sabíamos.

Además con el tiempo ya se verá. Alguna utilidad tendrán, hace meses ninguna tile hacía nada.
O es noticia nueva y no me he enterado? ¿cómo que las 2 y 3 no tienen joyas?


----------



## antoniussss (5 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, pero eso ya lo sabíamos.
> 
> Además con el tiempo ya se verá. Alguna utilidad tendrán, hace meses ninguna tile hacía nada.
> O es noticia nueva y no me he enterado? ¿cómo que las 2 y 3 no tienen joyas?



A ver, que sí, que las clases 1,2,3 antiguas son ahora tier 1 y tienen privilegios, pero las antiguas clase 1, tienen aun mas privilegios.

Lo de que ya lo sabiais que iban a abrir todos los paises a 0,1, ¿ah si? ¿desde cuando lo sabiais?

y ojo que yo no soy un afectado, pero entiendo el que la semana pasada ha comprado 700 tiles a 0,8 que era mas o menos lo mas barato y hoy las puede comprar a 0,1 en donde quiera xDDDDD


----------



## hornblower (5 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Buena idea, cuando me contesten se lo propondré



¿Dónde has comentado?
A mi me ha pasado esto en 2 propiedades desde ayer y cuando pincho en View no me dirige


----------



## antoniussss (5 Dic 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> ¿Dónde has comentado?
> A mi me ha pasado esto en 2 propiedades desde ayer y cuando pincho en View no me dirige
> Ver archivo adjunto 860296



las que tengo así, a mi si me dirije


----------



## mulleixion (5 Dic 2021)

Reniegue dijo:


> Creo que ha sido una buena estrategia para que entren nuevos jugadores, los precios estaban ya muy altos de las tiles1 y de esta manera garantizas que entren mas jugadores a un coste bajo y esto se anime. Cuando el land tier2 suba mucho de precio lo congelaran de nuevo y sacaran las del tier3 (así sucesivamente hasta el infinito).
> 
> Vamos a ver si esta accion tiene la repercusion deseada y hace que entre más gente, de momento en Facebook apenas tienen 50K seguidores, que es bastante pobre seamos honestos.
> 
> Por otro lado, creo que lo mejor ayer era comprar a saco en Manhattan (ya está a mas de dos y pico dolares) y resto de cuidades top: Tokio, Sidney, Corea, Paris, Londres, Moscu, Madrid, Roma, Dubai y las megaciudades que mas os molen (a mi personalmente la del ojo del sahara).



Ojo del Sáhara está abandonada. Por cierto , Earth 2 tiene más seguimiento en redes que incluso Decentraland en algunas de ellas. 

Tu estrategia de "lo mejor" aunque respetable no es ni de lejos de las mejores. Cuando quieras upgradear tu T2 a T1 tendrás que pagar el precio del valor de tierra nueva de T1 sin dudarlo. 

Es la mejor estrategia ? Pues tú mismo. Prueba.


----------



## pepita (5 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> A ver, que sí, que las clases 1,2,3 antiguas son ahora tier 1 y tienen privilegios, pero las antiguas clase 1, tienen aun mas privilegios.
> 
> Lo de que ya lo sabiais que iban a abrir todos los paises a 0,1, ¿ah si? ¿desde cuando lo sabiais?
> 
> y ojo que yo no soy un afectado, pero entiendo el que la semana pasada ha comprado 700 tiles a 0,8 que era mas o menos lo mas barato y hoy las puede comprar a 0,1 en donde quiera xDDDDD



No, no sabíamos que habría split tan pronto. 
Pero sí que antes de comprar sabíamos que no tendrían ventajas. Lo avisaron antes de abrir y a los que compraron justo antes se les compensa siendo tier1. De hecho yo he gastado más las semanas anteriores que al abrir




hornblower dijo:


> ¿Dónde has comentado?
> A mi me ha pasado esto en 2 propiedades desde ayer y cuando pincho en View no me dirige
> Ver archivo adjunto 860296



Yo tengo varias así y no he probado voy a ver

He escrito a atención al cliente aquí:

Enviar una solicitud – Earth 2


----------



## hornblower (5 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> las que tengo así, a mi si me dirije



ahora tb me dirige


----------



## hornblower (5 Dic 2021)

Ahora ya reconoce el número total de tiles contando tb las tier 2


----------



## antoniussss (5 Dic 2021)

El otro dia lei en el 20mierdutos que en un metaverso habían comprado unas tiles en nueva york por 22 millones de dolares o no se qué.

¿que metaverso? a parte de las copias chapuceras de Earth2 hay otros sitios con la misma mierda? lo de facebook de Meta tienen también su propio metaverso especulativo inmobiliario identico a este?

Lo digo porque si una multinacional saca algo idéntico a esto, mejor venderlo todo y correr e irse a donde la multinacional, que es donde finalmente la gente lo usara de manera global.


----------



## Reniegue (5 Dic 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ojo del Sáhara está abandonada. Por cierto , Earth 2 tiene más seguimiento en redes que incluso Decentraland en algunas de ellas.
> 
> Tu estrategia de "lo mejor" aunque respetable no es ni de lejos de las mejores. Cuando quieras upgradear tu T2 a T1 tendrás que pagar el precio del valor de tierra nueva de T1 sin dudarlo.
> 
> Es la mejor estrategia ? Pues tú mismo. Prueba.



Puede que tenga mas seguimiento pero aun así en mi opinion en datos brutos es una mierda, en instagram menos 40K.. el influencer de mi vecino Paco tiene más. Espero que este movimiento les haga atraer a mas gente y crecer, pero ya veremos.

Respecto a lo de la estrategia si compras algo ayer que valia 0,1 y ahora vale 0,5 y la gente esta dispuesta a pagarte 0,2 (sin ser avaricioso) -> ya estás multiplicando x2. Lo de upgradear no te digo que no, obviamente tendra un coste (tambien puede que ni te interese upgradearlas si se comercian bien), veremos cuanto vale upgradear cuando lo pongan y a que precio, pero aun así, aunque sea carisimo.. siempre podrás comercializar las de tier2 sin upgradear con gente a quien le interese tener tier2-> y a esta gente de Earth2 les interesa que estas de tier2 tambien tengan valor, así que ya se inventaran cosas y chorradas varias para que también suban de precio y haya demanda y el mercado este activo. 

Usa y corea están ya a +2613% y +1259% respectivamente respecto al precio de inicio.


----------



## mulleixion (5 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> El otro dia lei en el 20mierdutos que en un metaverso habían comprado unas tiles en nueva york por 22 millones de dolares o no se qué.
> 
> ¿que metaverso? a parte de las copias chapuceras de Earth2 hay otros sitios con la misma mierda? lo de facebook de Meta tienen también su propio metaverso especulativo inmobiliario identico a este?
> 
> Lo digo porque si una multinacional saca algo idéntico a esto, mejor venderlo todo y correr e irse a donde la multinacional, que es donde finalmente la gente lo usara de manera global.




Los metaversos son Decentraland y Sandbox. 



Pero vamos que yo vendí antes de ayer una nave por $400.000 en CSC . De chilling


----------



## mulleixion (5 Dic 2021)

Lo mejor es un buen minero como dios manda que mine buenas cositas. Y dejaos de baratijas


----------



## Polo_00 (5 Dic 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 860466
> Lo mejor es un buen minero como dios manda que mine buenas cositas. Y dejaos de baratijas



que estás minando?


----------



## mulleixion (5 Dic 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> que estás minando?



Kadena , desde hace lustros. Con 8 KDbox actualmente. También tengo 14 ckbox dándole caña al mono y 2 HNT hotspots.


----------



## antoniussss (5 Dic 2021)

no hay manera de reclamar essence, se queda pillao el boton de reclamar y no avanza...


----------



## hornblower (5 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> no hay manera de reclamar essence, se queda pillao el boton de reclamar y no avanza...



Sí, lo mismo


----------



## Polo_00 (5 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> no hay manera de reclamar essence, se queda pillao el boton de reclamar y no avanza...



Refresca la página, a mi me pasa de vez en cuando, y se suma automáticamente a lo que tienes. Si no lo consigues, espera un par de horas y lo vuelves a intentar haciendo lo mismo, al final funciona.


----------



## Visrul (6 Dic 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Y eso no es todo... Pero solo te voy a decir una cosa : Compra en State 1.



Hola, ¿no habías comentado que donde esperabais montar en un futuro todo iba a ser en Expocity (en Skopje creo que era, ¿no?)? ¿Tenéis planificado cambiarlo ahora a State 1? ¿Esa qué esta en la zona del cuerno de África, no?


----------



## mulleixion (6 Dic 2021)

Visrul dijo:


> Hola, ¿no habías comentado que donde esperabais montar en un futuro todo iba a ser en Expocity (en Skopje creo que era, ¿no?)? ¿Tenéis planificado cambiarlo ahora a State 1? ¿Esa qué esta en la zona del cuerno de África, no?




Expocity es mi proyecto y otros socios españoles. 

State 1 es de las personas con las que trabajo. 

Mira dónde está Nathaniel y Thomas. Seguro que e. State 1 los encuentras.


----------



## antoniussss (6 Dic 2021)

oh, no, he entrado al foro sin logearme sin querer y me he encontrado mensajes del mejillon diciendo que habia vendido no se que por 400.000 dolares

oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mulleixion (6 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> oh, no, he entrado al foro sin logearme sin querer y me he encontrado mensajes del mejillon diciendo que habia vendido no se que por 400.000 dolares
> 
> oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Eres igual de pobre que el de tu profile. Ahora entiendo todo XD


----------



## pepita (6 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> oh, no, he entrado al foro sin logearme sin querer y me he encontrado mensajes del mejillon diciendo que habia vendido no se que por 400.000 dolares
> 
> oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



A mi me pasa a veces, siempre entro desde el pc, pero las veces que entro desde el móvil es el horror
Lo peor es que los nuevos se lo crean, en discord lo ponen en su sitio enseguida pero aquí va a acabar engañando a alguien


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Dic 2021)

Reniegue dijo:


> Puede que tenga mas seguimiento pero aun así en mi opinion en datos brutos es una mierda, en instagram menos 40K.. el influencer de mi vecino Paco tiene más. Espero que este movimiento les haga atraer a mas gente y crecer, pero ya veremos.
> 
> Respecto a lo de la estrategia si compras algo ayer que valia 0,1 y ahora vale 0,5 y la gente esta dispuesta a pagarte 0,2 (sin ser avaricioso) -> ya estás multiplicando x2. Lo de upgradear no te digo que no, obviamente tendra un coste (tambien puede que ni te interese upgradearlas si se comercian bien), veremos cuanto vale upgradear cuando lo pongan y a que precio, pero aun así, aunque sea carisimo.. siempre podrás comercializar las de tier2 sin upgradear con gente a quien le interese tener tier2-> y a esta gente de Earth2 les interesa que estas de tier2 tambien tengan valor, así que ya se inventaran cosas y chorradas varias para que también suban de precio y haya demanda y el mercado este activo.
> 
> Usa y corea están ya a +2613% y +1259% respectivamente respecto al precio de inicio.



No tendrá seguimiento masivo hasta que funcione el 3D. El día que se pueda visitar el entorno 3D, y conducir en él con uno de esos coches de Parque Jurásico... todos los zumbados de la Play Station se apuntarán.

El 99% a los que le cuentas sobre esto, lo considera una estafa porque no cree que lo del 3D llegue a existir.

Y, lo cierto, es que tienen buenas razones para creerlo, ya que técnicamente hablando es una labor sísifea. Yo veo POSIBLE que no lo consigan nunca.
Y si llega un día en el que quede claro que no pueden hacer lo del 3D, todo se irá al carajo.

Yo muchas veces tengo dudas de que lo vayan a conseguir.


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, pero eso ya lo sabíamos.
> 
> Además con el tiempo ya se verá. Alguna utilidad tendrán, hace meses ninguna tile hacía nada.
> O es noticia nueva y no me he enterado? ¿cómo que las 2 y 3 no tienen joyas?



¿Eso de que clase 2 y 3 no tiene joyas de dónde sale?
Lo que han dicho es que Tier 2 no tiene joyas....
Pero no que Tier 1 se quede sin joyas si no es clase uno. Eso no lo he leído en ningún sitio.

Para mí que os lo habéis inventado o bien viene de alguno que está un poco empanao.
Por favor, explíquense.


----------



## pepita (6 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Eso de que clase 2 y 3 no tiene joyas de dónde sale?
> Lo que han dicho es que Tier 2 no tiene joyas....
> Pero no que Tier 1 se quede sin joyas si no es clase uno. Eso no lo he leído en ningún sitio.
> 
> ...




¿Yo? Si yo no lo he dicho. Sí tendrán imagino. Mañana nos fijamos, hoy no lo he podido mirar porque las había vendido ya todas

Y el 3D se hará, como se fue a la luna. El cuándo es otra cosa. Mientras tanto nos vamos repartiendo los terrenos y entreteniéndonos


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿Yo? Si yo no lo he dicho. Sí tendrán imagino. Mañana nos fijamos, hoy no lo he podido mirar porque las había vendido ya todas
> 
> Y el 3D se hará, como se fue a la luna. El cuándo es otra cosa. Mientras tanto nos vamos repartiendo los terrenos y entreteniéndonos



Sólo los que no saben mucho de ciencia se creen el cuento del alunizaje.


----------



## pepita (6 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sólo los que no saben mucho de ciencia se creen el cuento del alunizaje.



Oh noooooooo, no pienso discutir, 
Pues como se habló por teléfono a otro continente


----------



## Jebediah (6 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sólo los que no saben mucho de ciencia se creen el cuento del alunizaje.



¿Estarás de coña no? Sólo es para asegurarme, no para discutir si sí o si no.


----------



## Polo_00 (6 Dic 2021)

Alguien sabe explicarme lo del T1+ que sale a la izquierda del nuevo símbolo de esencia y por qué varía? por lo menos a mí... Se supone que son las tiles en clase 1 plus que tienes ? porque no coinciden con el número que tengo yo, por eso pregunto.


----------



## pepita (6 Dic 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Alguien sabe explicarme lo del T1+ que sale a la izquierda del nuevo símbolo de esencia y por qué varía? por lo menos a mí... Se supone que son las tiles en clase 1 plus que tienes ? porque no coinciden con el número que tengo yo, por eso pregunto.



Es el airdrop de essencia que te falta por reclamar, pero no sé cómo se reclama, cada dia va pasando una poca al total de esencia, pero no sé cómo ni por qué


----------



## Polo_00 (6 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Es el airdrop de essencia que te falta por reclamar, pero no sé cómo se reclama, cada dia va pasando una poca al total de esencia, pero no sé cómo ni por qué



Pero si es esencia por qué no la ingresan directamente? lo complican un poco no? Bueno, pues esperaremos entonces, gracias.


----------



## automono (6 Dic 2021)

pued yo opino, qie en la parte del 3d no tiene pinta que avance nada, y el video que hicieron, parece la tipica estafa, una cinematografica de puta madre, pero nada de lo que seria el motor real, que en el mejor de los casos se parecera a roblox.

Asi, que lo de 3d, va para muy largo, y la parte de gestion , estan haciendo una mierda liosa con gemas y demas mierdas... cuando podrian haber creado algun sistema de gestion con las.tierras, mas.enfocado a modo financiero.

Eso como juego, asi que la estan cagando.

Ahora, a modo pelotazo tipo criptomoneda y tal o parecido, tampoco hacen nada.

la mayor sorpresa qie podria tener de este proyecto , es que llegue a algo, bien como juego bien como pelotazo.


----------



## antoniussss (6 Dic 2021)

Pues la essence de hoy también bloqueada en el boton de reclamar junto con la de ayer.

algo decian que duraba solo dos dias creo.

Fenomenal


----------



## mulleixion (6 Dic 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Pero si es esencia por qué no la ingresan directamente? lo complican un poco no? Bueno, pues esperaremos entonces, gracias.




Es muy facil de explicar. Si lo hacen automaticamente no visitas la web . Si no visitas la web el posicionamiento no mejora. Está todo pensado.


----------



## pepita (6 Dic 2021)

Pues los que estais descontentos el 14 de diciembre será buen momento para saliros
El mercado se habrá ido vaciando, y los que nos quedamos querremos vender el T2 y seguir comprando T1 , aprovechad


----------



## antoniussss (6 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues los que estais descontentos el 14 de diciembre será buen momento para saliros
> El mercado se habrá ido vaciando, y los que nos quedamos querremos vender el T2 y seguir comprando T1 , aprovechad



Algo haremos antes de que venga paco con las rebajas


----------



## antoniussss (6 Dic 2021)

Personalmente quería un simulador financiero con recursos, no una parida de recoger joyas.


----------



## pepita (6 Dic 2021)

..


antoniussss dijo:


> Personalmente quería un simulador financiero con recursos, no una parida de recoger joyas.



Pues eso te pasa por bloquear gente, hay quien gana 400.000 dólares al día simulando y tú sin hacer caso


----------



## antoniussss (6 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ..
> 
> Pues eso te pasa por bloquear gente, hay quien gana 400.000 dólares al día simulando y tú sin hacer caso




Fijate, que aún siendo verdad, y lo dudo, hay una gran verdad, que esos 400.000 los perderá y más en el futuro invirtiendo en otras putas mierdas que se vayan a 0. como los arruinados con la loteria y euromillones, y estos no tienen la ludopatia de invertir en mierdas criptograficas


----------



## pepita (6 Dic 2021)

No sabía que sería diferente, o sea que se está vendiendo muchísimo


----------



## Jebediah (6 Dic 2021)

Partner con polygon studios.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Dic 2021)

__





Earth 2®







earth2.io





Quien son los polygon studios

Es el lanzamiento de la crypto , o eso parece

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (6 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Partner con polygon studios.




#PS


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Dic 2021)

Ya me lo ha dicho Google, trabajan con atari y descetraland

Es muy buena noticia 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silverado72 (6 Dic 2021)

Al menos parece que Huevón Shane se mueve aunque sea entre bambalinas


Dear Earth 2 Players,

We hope all is well. 

We are pleased to announce our official partnership with Polygon Studios! 

This partnership will see direct collaboration with Polygon Studios on numerous levels, including deploying on Polygon to leverage their scaling protocol and framework. And moving select Earth 2 in-game assets to the blockchain, within Ethereum’s ecosystem, in support of our broader decentralisation plans. Effectively moving our platform and community to Web 3.0 while providing permissionless, non-custodial ownership of our user-owned economy.

Check out our official press release article with Polygon Studios on our website to learn more: 





__





Earth 2®







earth2.io


----------



## mulleixion (6 Dic 2021)

Ahora viene lo bueno, si muchos no teneis ni puta idea de Earth 2 como para saber que cojones es Polygon JAJAJAJA

Explicanos PEPA LA GORDA, que tu sabes mucho. Dinos que es Polygon. Sin ayuda de Google claro


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Dic 2021)

Mejillon , eres subnormal 
Te dije y no te voy a volver a repetir , que los que tenemos dinero y un trabajo de verdad no lo vamos pregonando ,subser acomplejado.
Esto para mi es un pasatiempo, no me va la vida en ello como a ti 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (6 Dic 2021)

La gorda es convencer y comprar en el desierto a 0.11 para que suba a 0.12 esperando que pringados compren detrás de tí y forrarte con eso.

Diciendoles que la mejior opción no es clase 1, que tampoco la mejor opción eran paises consolidados.

Claro mucho mejor clase 3 e tu pueblo, siempre detrás de tí.

Mientras otros compran en USA y van de 0.1 a 3,5

¿Consegusite engañar a alguien? pobrecillos, a mí lo de gorda ya ves tú lo que me importa, dime lo que quieras, *si está en mi mano seguiré intentando que no estafes a la gente*

Enseñanos ahora tu porfolio, yo ya lo he visto


----------



## Elbrujo (6 Dic 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Ahora viene lo bueno, si muchos no teneis ni puta idea de Earth 2 como para saber que cojones es Polygon JAJAJAJA
> 
> Explicanos PEPA LA GORDA, que tu sabes mucho. Dinos que es Polygon. Sin ayuda de Google claro



Y que es poligon?


----------



## pepita (6 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Y que es poligon?



elmejillón no tiene ni idea lo ha tenido que preguntar 50 veces en discord


----------



## Jebediah (6 Dic 2021)

Reportado as usual, algún día funcionará ese botoncito. Qué persona más gris y plana, no sé cómo alguien puede vivir con ese odio y resentimiento interior, es una pena.


----------



## pepita (6 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Reportado as usual, algún día funcionará ese botoncito. Qué persona más gris y plana, no sé cómo alguien puede vivir con ese odio y resentimiento interior, es una pena.



No está bien , se cree que han hecho el split porque lo recomendó él y lo va pregonando en discord, con lo que es el hazmereir. Es un absoluto ignorante de cualquier tema económico , se le ocurre una idea y se cree que ha descubierto él la pólvora

Y si entra un dev 5 segundos a su canal tras mucho insistirle viene diciendo que son íntimos y que él lo sabe todo

Y ya veis que jamás trae nada nuevo, el consejito del otro dia: quitar cosas del mercado, y según entras en e2 es lo primero que te sale en un letrero grande


----------



## mulleixion (6 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Reportado as usual, algún día funcionará ese botoncito. Qué persona más gris y plana, no sé cómo alguien puede vivir con ese odio y resentimiento interior, es una pena.



Sigue intentándolo crack. Quizá algún día.... Va a ser que no.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

automono dijo:


> pued yo opino, qie en la parte del 3d no tiene pinta que avance nada, y el video que hicieron, parece la tipica estafa, una cinematografica de puta madre, pero nada de lo que seria el motor real, que en el mejor de los casos se parecera a roblox.
> 
> Asi, que lo de 3d, va para muy largo, y la parte de gestion , estan haciendo una mierda liosa con gemas y demas mierdas... cuando podrian haber creado algun sistema de gestion con las.tierras, mas.enfocado a modo financiero.
> 
> ...



A ver. Ya sé que, en general, a más simple mejor para muchos de vosotros, que lo complicado cansa, pero no es el afán de simpleza lo que es mueve, pienso yo, sino el ansia de querer un botón de "*hazme rico automáticamente*". A mí personalmente me parece muy patético eso de aferrarse a esa idea con tanto fervor. Pequeñoburgués diría yo.

Si lo que queréis es especular en un mercado inmobiliario más real... yo me sé de uno. El mercado inmobiliario real.
¿Es lo que buscáis, no? ¿Para qué queréis un mercado inmobiliario virtual que sea como el real si ya tenéis el real allí?

Yo, de verdad, que no os entiendo. Vuestra falta de perspectiva de las cosas a veces me alucina. Parecéis la mayoría como de Logroño.

El 3D no avanza nada ya que eso es en lo que, en teoría, se centrará la fase 3. Como nadie sabe cuándo empezará la fase 3, pues vete tú a saber. Me imagino que irán haciendo cosas con lo del 3D, y que pronto veremos algún avance, aunque sea pequeño. El señor Chumpis anunció vídeos próximamente. Yo estoy deseando verlos.

Yo creo que con las joyas bien desarrolladas, y los resources, y el almacenaje y los holos, y los building, y más movidas que irán metiendo, al final quedará algo que enganche. Algo en lo que podrás meterte todos los días a retocar algo, un booster por aquí, una ventita por allá, un update por acullá. Como en esos juegos de construir ciudades o imperios, más o menos. Está diseñado para que siempre tengas algo que hacer y para que aquellos que se lo curren, obtengan mejores resultados.

Piénsalo así: si cumplieran con tu deseo, y pusieran el botón de "*hazme rico automáticamente*"... ¿De dónde sacarían la pasta para hacer rico a todo el mundo?

Si lo de las joyas, que de momento es simple, ya supera a algunos, en cuanto metan más movidas, os aburriréis. ¿Nunca habéis jugado a uno de esos juegos de rol? Te puedes pasar horas configurando a tu personaje para que quede como a ti te gusta.
Esto será parecido... pero apenas está empezando.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Mejillon , eres subnormal
> Te dije y no te voy a volver a repetir , que los que tenemos dinero y un trabajo de verdad no lo vamos pregonando ,subser acomplejado.
> Esto para mi es un pasatiempo, no me va la vida en ello como a ti
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Sólo los muy pobres están tan obsesionados con el dinero... pero no te esfuerces.
Champiñón irracional e irracionalista. Le digas lo que le digas responde algo que no tiene nada que ver y luego pone una foto que nadie sabe de qué es.

No pierdas el tiempo con irrespetuosos. El ignore es la mejor opción.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues los que estais descontentos el 14 de diciembre será buen momento para saliros
> El mercado se habrá ido vaciando, y los que nos quedamos querremos vender el T2 y seguir comprando T1 , aprovechad



O comprar T1, o convertir de T2.
A ver qué se inventan y qué cobran por update de parcelas T2 a T1. Alguna canallada, seguro.

Ahora mismo creo que hay más negocio en joyas que en parcelas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No está bien , se cree que han hecho el split porque lo recomendó él y lo va pregonando en discord, con lo que es el hazmereir. Es un absoluto ignorante de cualquier tema económico , se le ocurre una idea y se cree que ha descubierto él la pólvora
> 
> Y si entra un dev 5 segundos a su canal tras mucho insistirle viene diciendo que son íntimos y que él lo sabe todo
> 
> Y ya veis que jamás trae nada nuevo, el consejito del otro dia: quitar cosas del mercado, y según entras en e2 es lo primero que te sale en un letrero grande



¿Oye, pero el señor Kaipirinha sigue subiendo videos? Desde que le ignoré no me entero de sus movidas.
¿Alguien tiene su canal a mano que no me acuerdo?


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

Ready For Metaverse - Virtual Worlds


Multi-portal platform that brings together all the world's metaverse, their relationship with blockchain and parallel universes.




readyformetaverse.com


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

Ready For Metaverse - Virtual Worlds


Multi-portal platform that brings together all the world's metaverse, their relationship with blockchain and parallel universes.




readyformetaverse.com


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

Ready For Metaverse - Virtual Worlds


Multi-portal platform that brings together all the world's metaverse, their relationship with blockchain and parallel universes.




readyformetaverse.com


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

Ready For Metaverse - Virtual Worlds


Multi-portal platform that brings together all the world's metaverse, their relationship with blockchain and parallel universes.




readyformetaverse.com


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

*








Ready For Metaverse - Virtual Worlds


Multi-portal platform that brings together all the world's metaverse, their relationship with blockchain and parallel universes.




readyformetaverse.com




*


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

Ready For Metaverse - Virtual Worlds


Multi-portal platform that brings together all the world's metaverse, their relationship with blockchain and parallel universes.




readyformetaverse.com


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

Ready For Metaverse - Virtual Worlds


Multi-portal platform that brings together all the world's metaverse, their relationship with blockchain and parallel universes.




readyformetaverse.com


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

Ready For Metaverse - Virtual Worlds


Multi-portal platform that brings together all the world's metaverse, their relationship with blockchain and parallel universes.




readyformetaverse.com


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

Ready For Metaverse - Virtual Worlds


Multi-portal platform that brings together all the world's metaverse, their relationship with blockchain and parallel universes.




readyformetaverse.com


----------



## pepita (7 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Oye, pero el señor Kaipirinha sigue subiendo videos? Desde que le ignoré no me entero de sus movidas.
> ¿Alguien tiene su canal a mano que no me acuerdo?



Ni idea, yo sólo vi el que se reía de VB e intentaba convencer a unos que comprasen donde él dijera, pero no tenía mucha pinta de convencerles


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

Pues nada. Yo he seguido mejorando el excel y añadiéndole cada vez más detalles y funcionalidades.
Dejo screenshots:


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## Elbrujo (7 Dic 2021)

Alguna novedad?


----------



## automono (7 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alguna novedad?



nada, mierdas de joyas sin sentido, nada relacionado con ningun juego de gestion...

pero a quijote le gusta, se siente un analista
senior con su excel


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Dic 2021)

automono dijo:


> nada, mierdas de joyas sin sentido, nada relacionado con ningun juego de gestion...
> 
> pero a quijote le gusta, se siente un analista
> senior con su excel



El dia 14 puedes poner todo a la venta y sacarte buenas perras, si no quieres esperar 5 años o mas

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

automono dijo:


> nada, mierdas de joyas sin sentido, nada relacionado con ningun juego de gestion...
> 
> pero a quijote le gusta, se siente un analista
> senior con su excel



Me siento tu padre a veces, melón.
Soy un tipo ordenado y metódico... y eso SIEMPRE me ha hecho avanzar muchísimo.

Tú sigue esperando a hacerte rico en cuanto te pongan el botón de "hacerte rico sin trabajar".


----------



## Jebediah (7 Dic 2021)

automono dijo:


> nada, mierdas de joyas sin sentido, nada relacionado con ningun juego de gestion...
> 
> pero a quijote le gusta, se siente un analista
> senior con su excel



Pues lo de las joyas es justo de lo que trata, de gestionarlas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

De hecho... Qué coño. ¿Oportunidades a los irrespetuosos?
¿Desde cuándo?

Al ignore con el mejillón y el resto de bocachanclas irrespetuosos.


----------



## automono (7 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El dia 14 puedes poner todo a la venta y sacarte buenas perras, si no quieres esperar 5 años o mas
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



que pasa el dia 14? 
igualmente, meti 100€, y mi aspiracion no era economica (no creo que esto pegue pelotazo de x1000...) sino de que fuese un juego / metaverso importante y tener una buena posicion dentro de el (tal vez usarlo a modo de escaparate para mi trabajo de verdad?¿), o al menos, tener propiedades y ser un señor feudal rollo medieval je je


----------



## automono (7 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues lo de las joyas es justo de lo que trata, de gestionarlas.



joder, pero si es de tierras, mete gestion de tierras/inmobiliarias, no el candy crush, y que esten relacionadas con las tierras.
tipo "tienes 25 tiles aqui, capacidad para 350 personas, pero las fries a impuestos y se marchan a otros territorios..." 
necesitas tiles en sitios con leña para construir, esta zona es muy seca, pero si tienes tiles cerca de un rio puedes contratar un servicio de avion cisterna... ...

Hace tiempo que no juego a videojuegos, pero mi imaginacion es la ostia, y esto lo estan desaprovechando.

Quijote, ya te ye dicho, que con 100€ no esperaba qie esto fuese un pelotazo para ser rico, pero si un juegazo enorme, y segun mi punto de vista, es un coñazo sin sentido lo que estan haciendo, un año entero para un menu de 4 joyas y una essence que no vale para nada, como lo d3 poner nombre de dominio a los tiles, otra chorrada que en esta fase de desarrollo es una gilipollez y gasto absurdo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

Yo flipo con vuestra negatividad para todo... La de la mayoría, al menos.

1. Si no hacen algún update, os quejáis de que no hay updates.
2. Si hacen algún update, os quejáis de que el update es muy malo, muy difícil.
3. Si os prometen criptos, que son lo más difícil de entender en este universo, eso os parece facilísimo e idóneo.
4. Os quejáis de que vosotros habéis venido aquí a enriqueceros. 
5. Os dan la oportunidad de "enriqueceros" vendiendo las putas joyas, y os quejáis.
6. Si el CEO no habla, os quejáis.
7. Si el CEO habla, os quejáis de lo que dice.


En esta puta cultura milenial ni hacen, ni dejan hacer. Putos soberbios malcriados.
Por vuestras manías intelectuales, el mundo entero se está conviertiendo en un sitio dictatorial y oscuro.

A mi generación nunca le hubieran metido una coronadictadura como esta tan fácilmente.
Con vosotros enturbiándolo todo con vuestro quejiquismo irracional, manejan a la población como a ganado. La queja constante os hace débiles y dependientes.

Vuestra falta de respeto hacia TODO nos degrada a todos a ser tratados como bueyes.
Que venga el IngSoc y el Gran Hermano de una puta vez, a ver si empiezan a caer ya las ratas.


----------



## pepita (7 Dic 2021)

Yo estoy contentísima, no voy a dejar que el mejillón me amargue el momento

Oeoeoeoeeeeeee

Imagino que tardarán un poco en implemerntar la blockchain y estaremos con lloros hasta ese día, y cuando por fin tengamos la essencia convertida en cripto habrá ventas masivas que nos la dejarán en nada y a lloriquear otra vez. Ahí aguantaremos los valientes.

Cuando pusieron las joyas tb me pareció una chorradita, pero lo voy entendiendo y me encanta, creo que está muy bien pensado , y que efectivamente van a conseguir una economía muy activa, sólo hay que ver la liquidez que tienen las joyas. Y aún no hemos empezado con los recursos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo estoy contentísima, no voy a dejar que el mejillón me amargue el momento
> 
> Oeoeoeoeeeeeee
> 
> ...



Yo tengo mis dudas de que lo de la cripto se vaya a realizar, por mucho que confirmen esto y lo otro.
Creo que harán algo así como una "pseudocripto", es decir, alguna mecánica blockchain junto a un cambio de divisa, para acallar a los pesadísimos criptotestigos, y ya. No será una cripto tal y como las conocemos hoy en día. Eso CREO que pasará... Evidentemente no tengo una bola de cristal, sólo es mi pronóstico. No servirá de nada y hará todo más complejo. E2 ganará posiblemente más, claro, ya que de cada transacción se llevará su porcentaje. La banca siempre gana.


En cuanto a las joyas... Las joyas, si las analizas a fondo y echas unos números, descubres en seguida que tienen más intríngulis del que parece. Ahora es difícil de ver, pero cuando haya joyas Small, y Medium, y Big, Y Giant, y Tier 3, y más colores, y más posibles combinaciones, y efectos de las joyas cada vez más extraños el asunto se puede hacer complejo de gestionar, al menos si quieres tener tus propiedades produciendo resources a su máxima capacidad.

Yo me imagino que quien tenga sólo unas pocas parcelas, pues mira... pero si tienes muchas, algunas sloteadas por completo, otras a mitad, algunas con Common, o Clear, y luego otras joyas en el inventario, y no te sabes los resources de cada una de tus 300 propiedades, y al final no sabes lo que tienes y lo que no.... creo que entonces se volverá una parte fundamental de la "productividad".
Y de esa productividad dependerá si puedes construir edificios o no, en cuanto tiempo, para almacenar qué... 

A poco que añadan unos pocos parámetros más, todo el ecosistema se hará más y más complejo, y rico en matices, y cada decisión tomada tendrá más consecuencias.

¿Debo crear más purple o upgradear las Jamaica?
¿Pongo la Sunset en un Tier 1 clase 2 de 20 tiles, o un Tier 1, clase 1, de 2 tiles?
¿Necesito crear mas joyas cracked o mejor usar los shards para subir algo a Luminous?

Todas esas preguntas, con el tiempo, se multiplicarán y se harán cada vez más complejas.
Y, la verdad... yo me alegro. Así mucho aspirante a Gordon Gecko se irá por fin a tomar por culo.

Me gusta el joyeo. Creo que un buen conocimiento de la joyología earthdosiana será importante en el futuro.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

Me gusta ese palabro... Joyología.

Creo que se podría aplicar al estudio de la idiocia milenial:

"Jo, yo víctima."
"Jo, yo guapo, tú feo."
"Jo, yo listo, tú troll"
"Jo, yo rico, dame dame"
"Jo, yo bueno, tú facha."
"Jo, yo supermodesto."
"Jo, yo gracioso, pongo emoticoño que lo demuestra"

Joyología.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Dic 2021)

automono dijo:


> que pasa el dia 14?
> igualmente, meti 100€, y mi aspiracion no era economica (no creo que esto pegue pelotazo de x1000...) sino de que fuese un juego / metaverso importante y tener una buena posicion dentro de el (tal vez usarlo a modo de escaparate para mi trabajo de verdad?¿), o al menos, tener propiedades y ser un señor feudal rollo medieval je je



Que se vuelve a abrir el market






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (7 Dic 2021)

automono dijo:


> joder, pero si es de tierras, mete gestion de tierras/inmobiliarias, no el candy crush, y que esten relacionadas con las tierras.
> tipo "tienes 25 tiles aqui, capacidad para 350 personas, pero las fries a impuestos y se marchan a otros territorios..."
> necesitas tiles en sitios con leña para construir, esta zona es muy seca, pero si tienes tiles cerca de un rio puedes contratar un servicio de avion cisterna... ...
> 
> ...



Tío, es que Earth 2 se encamina a todo eso que estás comentando y muchas cosas más, supongo que lo que te molesta será la "lentitud" de los avances pues. De eso creo que todos nos quejamos en su momento, por el cual mucha gente de fuera de este hilo tildaba de scam este proyecto pero el tiempo ha demostrado que se está avanzando bien; rápido o lento ya es cosa de la percepción de cada uno.

Me ha hecho gracia eso de "mi imaginación es la hostia", que no digo que no, si no que porque parece que tienes la sensación de que se te ha ocurrido a ti y que Earth 2 te copiará la idea pronto, a qué me suena esto... XD

Paciencia compañero, todo llegará.


----------



## Jebediah (7 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo flipo con vuestra negatividad para todo... La de la mayoría, al menos.
> 
> 1. Si no hacen algún update, os quejáis de que no hay updates.
> 2. Si hacen algún update, os quejáis de que el update es muy malo, muy difícil.
> ...



No puedes tildar de malcriado e ignorar a alguien y después demostrar una falta de respeto similar. Si te refieres a él perfecto pero no puedes, como acostumbras, meter a todos los millennials en el mismo saco que a la persona que criticas.

Por otra, comentas que a tu generación nos os habría metido la coronadictadura, que vais muy de rebeldes cuando unas monjas os daban de hostias como panes y bien callados los recibíais.


----------



## automono (7 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Tío, es que Earth 2 se encamina a todo eso que estás comentando y muchas cosas más, supongo que lo que te molesta será la "lentitud" de los avances pues. De eso creo que todos nos quejamos en su momento, por el cual mucha gente de fuera de este hilo tildaba de scam este proyecto pero el tiempo ha demostrado que se está avanzando bien; rápido o lento ya es cosa de la percepción de cada uno.
> 
> Me ha hecho gracia eso de "mi imaginación es la hostia", que no digo que no, si no que porque parece que tienes la sensación de que se te ha ocurrido a ti y que Earth 2 te copiará la idea pronto, a qué me suena esto... XD
> 
> Paciencia compañero, todo llegará.



no, si de lento no me quejo, es de que lo que van haciendo, no le veo relación con la gestión de recursos en un juego (o eso yo entendí) que iba de ese tema.
Vamos, yo imaginaba algo tipo simcity pero a lo bestia, en cambio, me vienen con gemas aleatorias tipo candy crush, que si mezclas 2 gemas te sale una supergema... vamos , chorradas que no tienen que ver con ninguna gestión.
Joder , como minimo podrian copiar lo tipico de los juegos de estrategia sobre gestión de recursos / política y tal, que es que aun sin 3d, podria ser la ostia .


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

Vaya pandilla xDDD


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Dic 2021)

Ya os habéis forrado o no? Resumen de 500 páginas


----------



## pasabaporaqui (7 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Ya os habéis forrado o no? Resumen de 500 páginas



Tamos en ello , fin.


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (7 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Ya os habéis forrado o no? Resumen de 500 páginas



Alguno ha cobrado $400.000 con no se qué historia, tendrás que leerte las páginas.


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo estoy contentísima, no voy a dejar que el mejillón me amargue el momento
> 
> Oeoeoeoeeeeeee
> 
> ...




Yo creonque lo de las joyas busca tres cosas.

1. Entretener al personal mientras trabajan en lo importante.

2. Premiar a los que siguen ahi con el proyecto dandoles mas esence y ventajas.

3. (Esto ya es con la tier2) es premiar a los que apostaron desde el principio por el proyecto.

Si nos haremos ricos o no no lo se pero si hay una oportunidad es sacando cripto. Sin cripto no hay una mierda. 
Otra cosa es que se aproveche y se saquen mas cosas propias del juego como el 3D y demas pero esto solo es un bonito complemento para atraer mas sobre la propia cripto (SERA UN POTENCIADOR FRENTE A OTRAS COINS)

Como digo sin cripto no hay nada y yo no me esperaria mucho no vaya a ser que la fed suba los tipos y las mande a todas al puto infierno.

Si nos hacemos ricos no s podemos juntar en un hotel de 5 estrellas para firmar la paz y comernos unas mariscadas mientras nos reimos de los que no jugaron o algo asi.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo creonque lo de las joyas busca tres cosas.
> 
> 1. Entretener al personal mientras trabajan en lo importante.



¿Y qué es lo importante? ¿El botón de hacerse rico automáticamente?
¿El 3D del que tantas veces te has burlado?



Elbrujo dijo:


> Si nos haremos ricos o no no lo se pero si hay una oportunidad es sacando cripto. Sin cripto no hay una mierda.



¿Por qué sin cripto no hay nada?
¿Por qué con cripto sí hay algo pero sin cripto nada?
¿Por qué con las demás criptos que hay por ahí NO te has hecho rico?
¿Por qué esta cripto te va a hacer rico?



Elbrujo dijo:


> Otra cosa es que se aproveche y se saquen mas cosas propias del juego como el 3D y demas pero esto solo es un bonito complemento para atraer mas sobre la propia cripto (SERA UN POTENCIADOR FRENTE A OTRAS COINS)



No. El 3D está en el núcleo proteico de este proyecto. Sin la promesa de un 3D, esto ni existiría.
Lo del cripto es el añadido.



Elbrujo dijo:


> Como digo sin cripto no hay nada



¿Por qué?



Elbrujo dijo:


> y yo no me esperaria mucho no vaya a ser que la fed suba los tipos y las mande a todas al puto infierno.



Los únicos tipos subiditos sóis vosotros.



Elbrujo dijo:


> Si nos hacemos ricos no s podemos juntar en un hotel de 5 estrellas para firmar la paz y comernos unas mariscadas mientras nos reimos de los que no jugaron o algo asi.



Tú eres de los que se ríe de la gente incluso sin motivos para ello.
Nada te impide reirte de los demás, salvo tu propia dignidad, si la tienes.


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

CSC Games. Exactamente con CSC Games


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

Pero vamos que hoy me he marcado un +60% con BTT y me ha hecho el dia.


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo creonque lo de las joyas busca tres cosas.
> 
> 1. Entretener al personal mientras trabajan en lo importante.
> 
> ...




Eso de que sin cripto no hay nada no se donde te lo sacas. Otra cosa es que digas "Sin cripto no hay nada para mi porque no he sacado ni para pipas" . Ahi te lo compro. 

Pero vamos, no me han hecho falta criptos para forrarme en Earth 2. De hecho indirectamente ni siquiera en mi tienda de waxp sacando 50.000 dolares aproximadamente me han hecho falta, porque he vendido nft , por criptos si, pero nft y ademas de Earth 2.

Mira, aqui quien no ha sacado dinero es que es tonto.


Tienes un claro ejemplo a Thomas , el EX-DEV. En vez de coger cuando lanzaron Earth 2 y decirle a su hermana o a su tia que cree una cuenta y empiece a comprar porque el no puede, no... Ahora lo echan y se pone a comprar tiles él. 

XDDDD A BUENAS HORAS


----------



## antoniussss (7 Dic 2021)

No sé a quien le di todos los referidos de la ampliación de capital esta que nos han montado.

Que lo disfrute porque ni me acordé y se lo di todo a uno.


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Dic 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Eso de que sin cripto no hay nada no se donde te lo sacas. Otra cosa es que digas "Sin cripto no hay nada para mi porque no he sacado ni para pipas" . Ahi te lo compro.
> 
> Pero vamos, no me han hecho falta criptos para forrarme en Earth 2. De hecho indirectamente ni siquiera en mi tienda de waxp sacando 50.000 dolares aproximadamente me han hecho falta, porque he vendido nft , por criptos si, pero nft y ademas de Earth 2.
> 
> ...



Yo no quiero solo ganar dinero. Quiero hacerme rico pegar el pelotazo. Se que es muy dificil pero creo que la inmensa mayoria de los que entraron aqui la idea era esa. Como digo si quiero jugar me compro una play (jamas he tenido).

Lo del 3d es prometedor pero para mi es mucho mas la cripto porque es donde ahora se estan dando los pelotazos y el juego es una buena idea para publicitarse. Simplemente.

No creo que con el 3d sea suficiente asi de claro (quizas me equivoque) pero cuando van a meterle cripto POR ALGO SERA NO CREES?


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Y qué es lo importante? ¿El botón de hacerse rico automáticamente?
> ¿El 3D del que tantas veces te has burlado?
> 
> 
> ...



JAMAS ME HE BURLADO DE LO DEL 3D. Y lo de echarnos unas risas era coña aunque ojala llegaramos a esa situacion porque eso significa que somos todos ricos. Si tu no quieres serlo dame todo el dinero que generes y tu sigue jugando al jueguecito


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> JAMAS ME HE BURLADO DE LO DEL 3D. Y lo de echarnos unas risas era coña aunque ojala llegaramos a esa situacion porque eso significa que somos todos ricos. Si tu no quieres serlo dame todo el dinero que generes y tu sigue jugando al jueguecito





Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo no quiero solo ganar dinero. Quiero hacerme rico pegar el pelotazo. Se que es muy dificil pero creo que la inmensa mayoria de los que entraron aqui la idea era esa. Como digo si quiero jugar me compro una play (jamas he tenido).
> 
> Lo del 3d es prometedor pero para mi es mucho mas la cripto porque es donde ahora se estan dando los pelotazos y el juego es una buena idea para publicitarse. Simplemente.
> 
> No creo que con el 3d sea suficiente asi de claro (quizas me equivoque) pero cuando van a meterle cripto POR ALGO SERA NO CREES?



Dar el pelotazo, el sueño de todos los pobres.
Yo no creo que la mayoría de los que hayan entrado aquí sea para dar el pelotazo. De hecho creo que la mayoría están aquí por la promesa de un mundo virtual por el que poder navegar.

Eso sí... NO creo que esa mayoría sea la que más ruido haga. Los que hacen más ruido son la minoría, la minoría de pelotistas (es decir, los que quieren dar pelotazos por la vida) y eso genera la impresión, falsa, de que son mayoría.

Puedes decir que yo soy la única persona del mundo que quiere un Red Dead Redemption mundial... puedes decirlo mil veces. Puedes GRITAR que es inconcebible que alguien quiera un Red Dead Redemption mundial... Puedes BURLARTE de ello, pero no por ello será cierto. Mucha gente quiere el Red Dead Redemption.

Lo que pasa es que los pelotistas... pues son muy pesaditos.


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Dar el pelotazo, el sueño de todos los pobres.
> Yo no creo que la mayoría de los que hayan entrado aquí sea para dar el pelotazo. De hecho creo que la mayoría están aquí por la promesa de un mundo virtual por el que poder navegar.
> 
> Eso sí... NO creo que esa mayoría sea la que más ruido haga. Los que hacen más ruido son la minoría, la minoría de pelotistas (es decir, los que quieren dar pelotazos por la vida) y eso genera la impresión, falsa, de que son mayoría.
> ...



Que es red read redemption?


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que es red read redemption?



Es como un GTA, pero con caballos, de vaqueros en el oeste y tal.

En algunos sentidos E2 está algo inspirado en esa clase de juegos de "mundo abierto".


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo no quiero solo ganar dinero. Quiero hacerme rico pegar el pelotazo. Se que es muy dificil pero creo que la inmensa mayoria de los que entraron aqui la idea era esa. Como digo si quiero jugar me compro una play (jamas he tenido).
> 
> Lo del 3d es prometedor pero para mi es mucho mas la cripto porque es donde ahora se estan dando los pelotazos y el juego es una buena idea para publicitarse. Simplemente.
> 
> No creo que con el 3d sea suficiente asi de claro (quizas me equivoque) pero cuando van a meterle cripto POR ALGO SERA NO CREES?



Pasas por alto que incluso las cripto crecen con avances . Si E2 no avanza en el resto del desarrollo por mucha cripto que te pongan en la cara no va a valer una puta mierda.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

A ver, me explico.

Los videojuegos de mundo abierto son esos en los que tienes una gran superficie en la que te puedes mover libremente. Puedes ir al sur, al norte, al oeste, ir en avion, en moto... depende de dónde vayas, pues te cruzas con unas misiones u otras.

No son juegos "de niveles", ni de un recorrido prefijado. 

Un ejemplo paradigmático son los GTA, que son juegos de coches/violencia en el que el territorio por el que puedes conducir ha sido cada vez mayor.

En el último para ir, con un Porsche Carrera, del Sur al Norte, tardabas media hora. En el RDR te puedes perder en el oeste, ver puestas de Sol... Cabalgas y cabalgas y tardas un huevo en llegar al extremo del mapa. Son juegos bastante "inmersivos" y que dan cierta sensación de libertad y por eso han sido exitosos.

Pues E2 es un poco como uno de esos juegos, pero para el planeta al completo.


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> A ver, me explico.
> 
> Los videojuegos de mundo abierto son esos en los que tienes una gran superficie en la que te puedes mover libremente. Puedes ir al sur, al norte, al oeste, ir en avion, en moto... depende de dónde vayas, pues te cruzas con unas misiones u otras.
> 
> ...



Algo que seria impresionante sin duda. Pero lo veo complicado. A ver si lo consiguen


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

Seguís todos los de aquí incluido el "sabio" Don Jiñote , pensado que E2 será un solo juego. Y no es así , y más después de saber que han adquirido DRONE. 

Putos ciegos colega. Conoceis Core ? Pues algo parecido va a ser E2 solo que con más funcionalidad y un juego final global . El resto , será un ecosistema de juegos variados. Una plataforma como Gala Games , Chain Games etc... 

Ni puta idea. Lo que digo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Algo que seria impresionante sin duda. Pero lo veo complicado. A ver si lo consiguen



Complicado no, lo siguiente. Es una proeza técnica. Presenta dificultades a tantos niveles, que es difícil de resumir.
Yo tengo dudas de que lo consigan, y hay gente mucho más puesta que yo en estos temas que asegura que no lo conseguirán, por eso a mí lo que me interesa son los avances en ese sentido. Videos del desarrollo del 3D me han a mí mucho más hype que todo el joyerío del mundo.

Lo que sí sé, es que si no son estos, serán otros... pero alguien al final lo hará. Alguien lo hará porque la idea es cojonuda.
Creo que Sony, fabricante de Play Station, tienen un proyecto similar en marcha. Y esa gente tiene toda la pasta del mundo... Hay otros proyectos paralelos por ahí... No sé qué tal irán.

Sé que alguien, antes o después, lo hará.

Pienso que QUIZÁ, Shoon y Compañía podrían conseguirlo, pero sólo si trabajan con la máxima pasión durante muchos años, saben rodearse de un buen equipo competente y son los suficientemente astutos como para que Sony, o quien sea, no les adelante por la derecha.

Yo nunca he visto esto como inversión especulativa, es más ilusión en un proyecto que ME GUSTARÍA VER, pero como inversión, es una inversión de riesgo, y eso a la gente se le ha olvidado.


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

Os dejo aquí una comparativa de gráficos E2 vs Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Os dejo aquí una comparativa de gráficos E2 vs Red Dead Redemption.



Jajajaja gracias por el spam


----------



## hornblower (7 Dic 2021)

Me da que algunos os cegáis con la calidad del 3D, y eso que sois de una generación capaz de ver una película en un móvil o una tablet


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Me da que algunos os cegáis con la calidad del 3D, y eso que sois de una generación capaz de ver una película en un móvil o una tablet



No sé a quien te refieres.
La calidad del 3D de E2 es tirando a mediocre.
Jamás he visto una película en un móvil o tablet.

Me da a mí que no sabes a quién te refieres.


----------



## hornblower (7 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No sé a quien te refieres.
> La calidad del 3D de E2 es tirando a mediocre.
> Jamás he visto una película en un móvil o tablet.
> 
> Me da a mí que no sabes a quién te refieres.



tú eres más viejuno


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> tú eres más viejuno



VIVA ESPAÑA


----------



## antoniussss (7 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> No sé a quien le di todos los referidos de la ampliación de capital esta que nos han montado.
> 
> Que lo disfrute porque ni me acordé y se lo di todo a uno.



ah sí, el código es de @Jebediah , que suerte oyes xD


----------



## antoniussss (7 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Os dejo aquí una comparativa de gráficos E2 vs Red Dead Redemption.



Solo una pega, Earth2 un jugador no ve nada, eso es un "beta" interno que puede estar definido en una zona minuscula y la otra parece un juego real jugable desde ya mismo.


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

Os doy un consejo de sabio. Si queréis en 2/3 años vivir del cuento aqui os dejo esto. 

Luego no digáis que no os avise y que seguís siendo muertos de hambre.


----------



## hornblower (7 Dic 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> VIVA ESPAÑA



Mongolo, vete a meter zizaña y sigue vendiendo enciclopedias, seguro que alguno pica


----------



## Don_Quijote (7 Dic 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Mongolo, vete a meter zizaña y sigue vendiendo enciclopedias, seguro que alguno pica



No vende nada. Es más bin un robot como mal programado. Todos sus mensajes son así:

1. Frase borde que no tiene nada que ver con aquello de lo que se esté hablando.
2. Emoticoño.
3. Foto fuera de contexto que nadie sabe lo que es y sobre la que nadie pincha.

De ahí no sale. No he conocido a nadie que le brinde más al Sol que él. El ignore es tu amigo.


----------



## mulleixion (7 Dic 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Mongolo, vete a meter zizaña y sigue vendiendo enciclopedias, seguro que alguno pica



Se dice Cizaña XD


----------



## Silverado72 (7 Dic 2021)

@calopez que ya llevamos 500 páginas en el hilo y casi 7.500 mensajes. A ver esa chicheta para E2.


----------



## pepita (8 Dic 2021)

¿Vais a preparar estrategia para cuando abran?


----------



## Jebediah (8 Dic 2021)

No sé si es cosa mía pero me parece que la esencia diaria que me dan me la quitan de la esencia prometida pendiente T1, si no es toda, gran parte por lo menos. ¿En vuestro caso también? ¿Cuando repartan ese pendiente podrían no dar más? Si no dan más me parece un supply demasiado pequeño y si siguen repartiendo aquel regalo prometido de essence no existe, bueno queda en el 20% que nos sumaron al inicio del reward.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿Vais a preparar estrategia para cuando abran?



Yo seguramente me quede como estoy. A saber cómo estará el mercado cuando lo abran y las T2 no se gustan demasiado..


----------



## pepita (8 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No sé si es cosa mía pero me parece que la esencia diaria que me dan me la quitan de la esencia prometida pendiente T1, si no es toda, gran parte por lo menos. ¿En vuestro caso también? ¿Cuando repartan ese pendiente podrían no dar más? Si no dan más me parece un supply demasiado pequeño y si siguen repartiendo aquel regalo prometido de essence no existe, bueno queda en el 20% que nos sumaron al inicio del reward.



Si, yo tengo esa sensación, he ido haciendo capturas, pero luego me olvido de comprobarlo

Estoy vendiendo algunas joyas para comprar mas tierra porque ahora mismo no veo que den mucha mas essencia de la pendiente, ya las repondré.

A mi me gustaría comprar alguna T1 que sigue en el mercado, pero no quiero meter dinero, asi que tendré que mirar de vender barato para que salga rapidisimo o vender joyas.

Las propiedades mas caras dan muchisima mas esencia que las baratas, lo que no sé si las clases influyen o si influyen tanto


----------



## pepita (8 Dic 2021)

Si van a seguir dando esencia, pero seguramente bajen la cantidad bastante, de hecho una de las ventajas de T1 es que da essence


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Dic 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Os doy un consejo de sabio. Si queréis en 2/3 años vivir del cuento aqui os dejo esto.
> 
> Luego no digáis que no os avise y que seguís siendo muertos de hambre.



No tengo ni papa de ingles. Que es eso?


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Dic 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> @calopez que ya llevamos 500 páginas en el hilo y casi 7.500 mensajes. A ver esa chicheta para E2.



El cabron no hace ni puto caso. Luego si pega el pelotazo ira corriendo a abrir otro apartado como hizo con el.preparacionismo y ahi sera cuando le demos de collejas y nos vayamos a telegram todos. Le van a dar mucho por culo desde que llevamos diciendoselo


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No sé si es cosa mía pero me parece que la esencia diaria que me dan me la quitan de la esencia prometida pendiente T1, si no es toda, gran parte por lo menos. ¿En vuestro caso también? ¿Cuando repartan ese pendiente podrían no dar más? Si no dan más me parece un supply demasiado pequeño y si siguen repartiendo aquel regalo prometido de essence no existe, bueno queda en el 20% que nos sumaron al inicio del reward.



Si a mi alomejor me pone que me dan 50 mentars o asi y luego se convierte en 40 de esencia. 

No se si es a lo que te refieres


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Dic 2021)

Yo tengo el essence bloqueado desde hace varios días.
Cada día se añade un poco más... un poco me lo ingresan, otro poco se queda colgado en el mensajito de transform.

He probado con varios navegadores. Nada. Es otro bug más de la página. Cada día hay más.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (8 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo tengo el essence bloqueado desde hace varios días.
> Cada día se añade un poco más... un poco me lo ingresan, otro poco se queda colgado en el mensajito de transform.
> 
> He probado con varios navegadores. Nada. Es otro bug más de la página. Cada día hay más.



Nos pasa a todos ,.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ¿Vais a preparar estrategia para cuando abran?




Sí. La misma que hasta ahora.
Ni un duro más para esta gente... Lo poco que puedo sacar de LITS, ventojojoyas y demás, lo reinvierto en nuevas propiedades, pero no meto dinero nuevo.

Esa es mi estrategia. Y esa va a seguir siendo hasta que avancen en el 3D.


----------



## hornblower (8 Dic 2021)

Me pasa lo mismo con el Essence, pero leí en el discord a Shane que no significaba que las tiles tier 1 fueran a dejar de dar essence.
Por mi parte creo que las tier2 van a jugar un papel importante para los recursos (y también son una forma de ocupar más terreno urbano si hubiera al final alguna correspondencia con Earth1.
Los recursos se van a empezar a mover pronto y entonces el tema de las joyas cobrará más importancia. 
No me hagáis mucho caso porque soy el que menos idea tiene pero coincido con @Antoniuss en que estos movimientos son ampliaciones de capital encubiertas y este tipo de negocio necesita muchas ampliaciones de capital para tirar adelante, es decir que luego vendrán más tier 3, 4 5...o lo que inventen, y por eso mismo tienen que hacer atractivas estas ampliaciones, sospecho próximas ventajas para las Tier2.
He comprado 4 Jamaicas y el dia 14 a verlas venir


----------



## antoniussss (8 Dic 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo con el Essence, pero leí en el discord a Shane que no significaba que las tiles tier 1 fueran a dejar de dar essence.
> Por mi parte creo que las tier2 van a jugar un papel importante para los recursos (y también son una forma de ocupar más terreno urbano si hubiera al final alguna correspondencia con Earth1.
> Los recursos se van a empezar a mover pronto y entonces el tema de las joyas cobrará más importancia.
> No me hagáis mucho caso porque soy el que menos idea tiene pero coincido con @Antoniuss en que estos movimientos son ampliaciones de capital encubiertas y este tipo de negocio necesita muchas ampliaciones de capital para tirar adelante, es decir que luego vendrán más tier 3, 4 5...o lo que inventen, y por eso mismo tienen que hacer atractivas estas ampliaciones, sospecho próximas ventajas para las Tier2.
> He comprado 4 Jamaicas y el dia 14 a verlas venir



La narrativa la tienen ellos y su circulo más cercano.

Si ven que las joyas se van al infierno, programan sacar algo que sea "importante" y se las compran por dos duros mientras.

Si ven que la clase 1 se va al infierno, pues sacan otra historia y se las compran todas.

Si ven que la clase 2 se va al infierno, pues sacarán otra cosa.

Si el tier 2 se va al infierno pues sacarán otra cosa.

y así hasta que la rueda siga.

O antes de sacar los recursos, hacen esta "ampliacion de capital" tier 2 a 0,1 y se lo compran todo en los lugares que lo vayan a implantar.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Dic 2021)

Es bonito ver todos los que os gastasteis la esencia en EPL y ahora se ha dado la casualidad como predije de que es la cripto de E2. 


La pobreza siempre en vuestros corazones .


----------



## pepita (8 Dic 2021)

Yo había pensado ahorrar para el día 15 pero es imposible, en cuanto vendo algo me lo gasto otra vez


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo había pensado ahorrar para el día 15 pero es imposible, en cuanto vendo algo me lo gasto otra vez



¿Han dicho algo de la zona horaria en la que se dará el desbloqueo? Deberían poner una cuenta atrás.


----------



## pepita (8 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Han dicho algo de la zona horaria en la que se dará el desbloqueo? Deberían poner una cuenta atrás.



Yo de momento no he oído nada, es hasta el 14 incluido, suele ser UTC ¿no?


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Dic 2021)

Earth 2 - Jewel Crafting (Elaboración de Joyas)


Índice Color Base,Color Especiales,Categoría,Nivel,Tamaño Negro,Púrpura,1 - Cracked (Agrietada),1,Small (Pequeña) Verde,Naranja,2 - Cloudy (Nublada),2 Azul,Jamaica,3 - Common (Común) Ocre,Sunrise,4 - Clear (Limpia) Gris,Sunset,5 - Luminous (Luminosa) Arena,6 - Brilliant (Brillante)* - Aleatorio ...




docs.google.com





La sunset para su elaboracion requiere muchas mas piedras que las otras. Dara alguna ventaja especial?


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo tengo el essence bloqueado desde hace varios días.
> Cada día se añade un poco más... un poco me lo ingresan, otro poco se queda colgado en el mensajito de transform.
> 
> He probado con varios navegadores. Nada. Es otro bug más de la página. Cada día hay más.



Me pasa lo mismo que a ti


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Si van a seguir dando esencia, pero seguramente bajen la cantidad bastante, de hecho una de las ventajas de T1 es que da essence



Las T2 no dan essence?


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Dic 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo con el Essence, pero leí en el discord a Shane que no significaba que las tiles tier 1 fueran a dejar de dar essence.
> Por mi parte creo que las tier2 van a jugar un papel importante para los recursos (y también son una forma de ocupar más terreno urbano si hubiera al final alguna correspondencia con Earth1.
> Los recursos se van a empezar a mover pronto y entonces el tema de las joyas cobrará más importancia.
> No me hagáis mucho caso porque soy el que menos idea tiene pero coincido con @Antoniuss en que estos movimientos son ampliaciones de capital encubiertas y este tipo de negocio necesita muchas ampliaciones de capital para tirar adelante, es decir que luego vendrán más tier 3, 4 5...o lo que inventen, y por eso mismo tienen que hacer atractivas estas ampliaciones, sospecho próximas ventajas para las Tier2.
> He comprado 4 Jamaicas y el dia 14 a verlas venir



Que pasa el 14?


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Dic 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Es bonito ver todos los que os gastasteis la esencia en EPL y ahora se ha dado la casualidad como predije de que es la cripto de E2.
> 
> 
> La pobreza siempre en vuestros corazones .



Yo gaste essence en 2 EPL porque pensaba que seria importante de cara a interaccionar con otros usuarios. Aunque aun es pronto para eso.

Esta confirmado que la esencia es la cripto? Han sacado alguna noticia nueva?


----------



## mulleixion (8 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo gaste essence en 2 EPL porque pensaba que seria importante de cara a interaccionar con otros usuarios. Aunque aun es pronto para eso.
> 
> Esta confirmado que la esencia es la cripto? Han sacado alguna noticia nueva?



Está confirmado que la esencia es la cripto.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que pasa el 14?



Las t2 daran esence aunque menos que las t1, 
El dia 14 se abre el marketplace y se podra volver a comprar t1, solo en el narketplace

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Las t2 daran esence aunque menos que las t1,
> El dia 14 se abre el marketplace y se podra volver a comprar t1, solo en el narketplace
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Te refieres a que solo se podra comprar T1 de segunda mano?


----------



## Jebediah (9 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Te refieres a que solo se podra comprar T1 de segunda mano?



Sí, todo terreno nuevo ya es T2.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Dic 2021)

Pregunta: Con 1.000€, 8.000 tiles de T2 en un país barato o parcela de 500 tiles en Dubai (o equivalente en UK, USA, etc.). Hasta ahora me decantaba por lo segundo, ahora tengo mis dudas... Si los T2 digamos dan la mitad de essence que T1 sale mucho mejor comprar T2, sin joyas eso sí.


----------



## pepita (9 Dic 2021)

..


Jebediah dijo:


> Pregunta: Con 1.000€, 8.000 tiles de T2 en un país barato o parcela de 500 tiles en Dubai (o equivalente en UK, USA, etc.). Hasta ahora me decantaba por lo segundo, ahora tengo mis dudas... Si los T2 digamos dan la mitad de essence que T1 sale mucho mejor comprar T2, sin joyas eso sí.



500 tiles en Dubai T1 y esperar? o ¿ambas T2?

Mira ver en "paises"el recorrido que les ves, lo que han crecido respecto a T1




Yo no me atrevo a aconsejar nada, voy por intuición, Dubai no me gusta

A mí para largo paises muy grandes, son los que mas gente busca en el mercado, los que mas LIT darán, etc


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> ..
> 
> 
> 500 tiles en Dubai T1 y esperar? o ¿ambas T2?
> ...



Para estas cosas vendría bien un excel que calcule este tipo de cuestiones.
O no. No sirve para nada.


----------



## pepita (9 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Para estas cosas vendría bien un excel que calcule este tipo de cuestiones.
> O no. No sirve para nada.



yo no sé usarlo, bueno mejor dicho no tengo paciencia


----------



## pepita (9 Dic 2021)

podías abrir un hilo y darnos unas clases gratuitas


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> yo no sé usarlo



Yo al mío le he puesto botoncicos tipo "calcula esto" o "calcula lo otro", pero es muy difícil... tiene números el asunto.
Los prófugos de los números mejor que usen emoticoños.


----------



## pepita (9 Dic 2021)

Ya me han contestado 3 veces de atención al cliente. La primera automática ( más o menos que reinicie), la segunda para decirme que si no les contesto yo lo dan por solucionado y la tercera que lo van a mirar. Un poco lentos, hace meses me contestaron a la primera en dos días


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> podías abrir un hilo y darnos unas clases gratuitas



Tengo pensado hacerlo... Más adelante.
Quizá en las vacaciones de Navidad tenga tiempo. En realidad es muy fácil de usar. Sólo hay que rellenar las casillas con las propiedades de las propiedades. El resto lo hace solo.

Rellenar las casillas y darle al botón. Poco más.









De hecho pienso ofrecéroslo gratis, para que lo probéis.
La historia no está en ESTE excel, sino en las versiones que iré sacando más adelante conforme haya updates o cambios, o se vayan clarificando algunas cuestiones.

Y esas próximas versiones (que no habrá que rellenar de nuevo porque voy a hacer retrocompatibles)... son las que REALMENTE querrán aquellos que se acostumbren a usarlas.


Esas nuevas versiones, versión 1.02, 1.03... etcétera... Esas las ofreceré sólo cambio de referidos, ventas a precio de ganga, joyas o favores earthdosianos.

La primera irá gratis para que algunos se acostumbren. Imgino que aquellos que usen excel para otras cosas la querrán y el resto dirá que troltrolgñé.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ya me han contestado 3 veces de atención al cliente. La primera automática ( más o menos que reinicie), la segunda para decirme que si no les contesto yo lo dan por solucionado y la tercera que lo van a mirar. Un poco lentos, hace meses me contestaron a la primera en dos días



Yo llevo un par de meses en conversaciones con ellos. Algunos días me escriben varias veces al día.


----------



## pepita (9 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tengo pensado hacerlo... Más adelante.
> Quizá en las vacaciones de Navidad tenga tiempo. En realidad es muy fácil de usar. Sólo hay que rellenar las casillas con las propiedades de las propiedades. El resto lo hace solo.
> 
> Rellenar las casillas y darle al botón. Poco más.
> ...



Entonces tendrás que dármela a mí que soy la mas tonta para ver si soy capaz de usarla, y si soy capaz yo, puede cualquiera. 
T


----------



## pepita (9 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo llevo un par de meses en conversaciones con ellos. Algunos días me escriben varias veces al día.



Madre mía, no quiero saber de lo que hablais!!!


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Entonces tendrás que dármela a mí que soy la mas tonta para ver si soy capaz de usarla, y si soy capaz yo, puede cualquiera.
> T



Tú debes tener ya un huevo de propiedades... asi que tendrás que perder un buen rato rellenando la tabla, básicamente diciéndole al excel lo que tienes y lo que no....
Yo apenas tengo 50, y las metí al principio. No hay que meterlas dos veces.

No sé si tendrás paciencia para eso. Hay que decirle al excel, de cada propiedad, qué Tier es, tamaño, resources (de momento se pone automáticamente en 0, pero se supone que las propiedades tendrá un coeficiente para cada resource) cuántos slots tiene (creo que el número de slots se puede calcular automáticamente así que es posible que en futuras versiones no haga falta meterlo).
Después hay que decirle qué joyas tienes metidas en los slots y finalmente decirle cuántas joyas en el inventario, de qué tipo, color, tier y demás.

El que la use por primera vez, tiene que perder un buen rato con ello. Lo bueno es que sólo hay que hacerlo una vez.

Tú eres impaciente. Creo que este excel es más bien una AYUDITA, pero sólo para la gente más metódica, paciente y análitica.

Los que vayan por la vida en plan cabestro no verán ventaja en ello.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Madre mía, no quiero saber de lo que hablais!!!



Nada especial. Les cuento bugs que voy encontrando, me piden detalles y se los doy. Les escribo más para informar de errores que para reclamar cosas.
No corrigen nada, realmente.


----------



## pepita (9 Dic 2021)

Tienes razón si tengo que escribir yo todo no lo quiero, tiene que ser algo que copie y pegue.

Y o voy como los cabestros, sí, y mañana tengo 50 al otro 10 y pasado 3.000


----------



## pepita (9 Dic 2021)

No he acabado ni con los holos, del rollazo que me parece, y eso sí que me corre prisa


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Tienes razón si tengo que escribir yo todo no lo quiero, tiene que ser algo que copie y pegue.
> 
> Y o voy como los cabestros, sí, y mañana tengo 50 al otro 10 y pasado 3.000



He intentado que el excel lea la cuenta automáticamente, para que ese proceso se realice automáticamente, pero reconozco que aún no lo he conseguido...

Seguiré probando a ver si se me ocurre algo, pero ese detalle aún no he descubierto cómo hacerlo en VBA.


----------



## pepita (9 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> He intentado que el excel lea la cuenta automáticamente, para que ese proceso se realice automáticamente, pero reconozco que aún no lo he conseguido...
> 
> Seguiré probando a ver si se me ocurre algo, pero ese detalle aún no he descubierto cómo hacerlo en VBA.



Yo no tengo ni idea, pero la primera vez que sloteamos las joyas lo hice con un script que pusieron en discord.

Después algunos se empeñaron en decir que deberían sancionar a quien lo usara, no sé si con razón o sin ella, porque la verdad es que entraba directamente en la cuenta para poder hacerlo. En sí no era peligroso, pero su uso abría la puerta o otros scripts que pudieran serlo. 

Total que pasé miedo por haberlo hecho antes de enterarme si estaba permitido o no. Después vino Shane y dijo que le encantan los scripts.

Quizá puedas echarle un ojo a ese que andará por discord


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea, pero la primera vez que sloteamos las joyas lo hice con un script que pusieron en discord.
> 
> Después algunos se empeñaron en decir que deberían sancionar a quien lo usara, no sé si con razón o sin ella, porque la verdad es que entraba directamente en la cuenta para poder hacerlo. En sí no era peligroso, pero su uso abría la puerta o otros scripts que pudieran serlo.
> 
> ...



Pues sí, es interesante eso, pero yo no me meto en Discord, ni de coña.
Demasiado aspirante a censor ahí dentro, es territorio tóxico.

Banean gente. No voy a sitios en donde se censura. Mi libertad de expresión no es negociable.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

Para lo que es el tema de HISTÓRICO, sí le he metido una función copipeguista, para facilitar las cosas.








Básicamente copias el texto del perfil, metes el E$, el número de shards (esto es opcional), y le das al botón.
Él toma los datos de ahí, hace un recuento de joyas que guarda en una hoja oculta y, lo guarda todo.

Sólo hay que hacerlo cuando te apetezca. A más veces lo hago, más datos tendrán las gráficas después.

Lo del "HITO" es una chorrada, opcional también, pero útil, lo explicaré cuando lo suba.


----------



## pepita (9 Dic 2021)

Yo pagaría por que aquí banearan , por ejemplo uno al año, por votación en cada hilo.

Lo peor sería ponernos de acuerdo para votar 




Don_Quijote dijo:


> Para lo que es el tema de HISTÓRICO, sí le he metido una función copipeguista, para facilitar las cosas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y que sume lo que gastas en el bazar, en tierras, lo que vendes?, yo intento copiar y pegar en excell y me sale mal , y no tengo ganas de ir uno por uno


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo pagaría porque aquí banearan , por ejemplo uno al año, por votación en cada hilo.
> 
> Lo peor sería ponernos de acuerdo para votar
> 
> ...



Cuando crafteas joyas él ya corrige los valores de shards y essence, si procede.

Con el tiempo y conforme se vaya desarrollando sí quiero meterle más funciones para todo lo que pueda ser útil. Una vez metidos los datos, se puede programar para que calcule cualquier cosa. El asunto es meter los datos primero. Con ellos bien metidos, se puede programar lo que sea.

Ahora mismo, en mi opinión, la herramienta más útil es la del cálculo de posibles joyas.
En esa sí ahorro muchísimo tiempo y, sobre todo, puedo llevar una estrategia más definida. Pienso que hay que ser un poco lelo para no entender la utilidad de esto. Sinceramente me sorprende... Es un poco como no entender la utilidad de un GPS.


----------



## pepita (9 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Cuando crafteas joyas él ya corrige los valores de shards y essence, si procede.
> 
> Con el tiempo y conforme se vaya desarrollando sí quiero meterle más funciones para todo lo que pueda ser útil. Una vez metidos los datos, se puede programar para que calcule cualquier cosa. El asunto es meter los datos primero. Con ellos bien metidos, se puede programar lo que sea.
> 
> ...



Pues yo te lo explico, hay que entrar a diario porque si no se pierden las joyas, y lo normal es cuando veas que te llega para una que da +2 essence, la hagas y punto.

Pero si le vas dando mas utilidades puede ser muy interesante, yo lo veo más para los recursos, y/o para calcular gastos, para las joyas no lo veo


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues yo te lo explico, hay que entrar a diario porque si no se pierden las joyas, y lo normal es cuando veas que te llega para una que da +2 essence, la hagas y punto.
> 
> Pero si le vas dando mas utilidades puede ser muy interesante, yo lo veo más para los recursos, y/o para calcular gastos, para las joyas no lo veo



No, no lo explicas porque no has entendido lo que he dicho... Y como no lo has entendido, pues has dicho una burrada.
Ya te dije que la cosa iba de números. No te interesa.


----------



## pepita (9 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No, no lo explicas porque no has entendido lo que he dicho... Y como no lo has entendido, pues has dicho una burrada.
> Ya te dije que la cosa iba de números. No te interesa.



No, en el mercado me saco el doble y me cambia los planes, si veo que es buen momento para comprar vendo joyas a saco, luego las repongo.

Me hinché a comprar luminous a precio de saldo y las revendo ahora para comprar tierras, vamos que no me voy a estar a eso

Directamente no me interesa, nunca tengo esa necesidad, la tendré cuando sepa que recursos necesita cada propiedad


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues yo te lo explico, hay que entrar a diario porque si no se pierden las joyas, y lo normal es cuando veas que te llega para una que da +2 essence, la hagas y punto.
> 
> Pero si le vas dando mas utilidades puede ser muy interesante, yo lo veo más para los recursos, y/o para calcular gastos, para las joyas no lo veo



Voy a intentar explicártelo yo a ti, a ver si te coscas. El matiz está aquí:



pepita dijo:


> *y lo normal es cuando veas que te llega *



¿Y cuándo lo ves si tienes las joyas sloteadas? ¿Cómo lo ves? ¿Quién te lo dice?
¿Cómo sabes si tienes una purple o una orange o una LOQUESEA con las características que sea que necesites si tienes las joyas sloteadas?

¿Cómo sabes en qué propiedad de tus 300 propiedades tienes la cloudy sandy que necesitas? ¿Revisas las 300 propiedades a ver dónde la has metido?
Teniendo 300 propiedades, cada una con sus slots, ¿cómo sabes cuántas Jamaica u Orange o lo que sea puedes crear con ello?
¿Las desloteas todas y las miras y luego las vueves a slotear? ¿Las 300? ¿Y en eso se te van cuántas horas?
¿Cuánto tardas en deslotear, y slotear, y luego saber?
¿Cuánto tardas en revisar cuáles de las 34 Sandys que tienes sloteadas es la Tier 1?
¿Te conviene más upgradear la Jamaica de esa propiedad tan mona Tier 2 que tienes o meter esa clear que te sobra en la Tier 1?


Bueno, pues eso es lo que calcula la macro en un segundo... eso es lo que tú no ves para qué sirve.
Por supuesto, como no lo has entendido, pues has respondido algo que no tiene nada que ver.


Todo lo que he dicho imagínalo con más recetas, y más tipos de joyas, y más colores... Y más propiedades. Crece exponencialmente... pero pase lo que pase, la macro lo calculará en un segundo.


----------



## pepita (9 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Voy a intentar explicártelo yo a ti, a ver si te coscas. El matiz está aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues sé perfectamente donde las tengo, porque como no sé qué recursos pide cada sitio voy de propiedades grandes a pequeñas

Sunset, sunrise y jamaica luminous en las grandes, grandes. Voy bajando y tengo clear, y voy bajando y tengo alguna common.

Las propiedades de 10 a 4 tengo sunset, sunrise y jamaica normal

Y ya está, 4 tier 1 luminous por si necesito cash en las de 2

Y luego tengo muchas amarillas y sandy luminous que compré y las tengo abajo del todo para encontrarlas rápido e ir sacando a la venta.

Las joyas pequeñajas ni las sloteo, o las vendo o compro lo que me falte


----------



## pasabaporaqui (9 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Entonces tendrás que dármela a mí que soy la mas tonta para ver si soy capaz de usarla, y si soy capaz yo, puede cualquiera.
> T



Conmigo habia un compañero que no habia usado en la vida un ordenador, y ko tuve que formar para que puidese llevar el control del almacen , en 2 dias ya iba solo.
No es nada difícil, son casillas que hacen operaciones, tu eres una agulilla, en 4 o 5 horas te has hecho con todo.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (9 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Conmigo habia un compañero que no habia usado en la vida un ordenador, y ko tuve que formar para que puidese llevar el control del almacen , en 2 dias ya iba solo.
> No es nada difícil, son casillas que hacen operaciones, tu eres una agulilla, en 4 o 5 horas te has hecho con todo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



tendría que buscar algún tutorial ultrabásico


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Pues sé perfectamente donde las tengo, porque como no sé qué recursos pide cada sitio voy de propiedades grandes a pequeñas
> 
> Sunset, sunrise y jamaica luminous en las grandes, grandes. Voy bajando y tengo clear, y voy bajando y tengo alguna common.
> 
> ...



Ya. Por eso ya te he adelantado que tú precisamente no lo verías.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Conmigo habia un compañero que no habia usado en la vida un ordenador, y ko tuve que formar para que puidese llevar el control del almacen , en 2 dias ya iba solo.
> No es nada difícil, son casillas que hacen operaciones, tu eres una agulilla, en 4 o 5 horas te has hecho con todo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Para quien haya usado excel alguna vez en su vida, es coser y cantar.
Es como un excel, pero optimizado con muchas herramientas para earth2.


----------



## pepita (9 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ya. Por eso ya te he adelantado que tú precisamente no lo verías.



Ya, pero cuando sepa con seguridad qué recurso necesita cada propiedad no lo haré así.

Ahora que me paso el día vendiendo para poder comprar tierras no voy a estarme, y menos adivinando cual irá mejor. Pero en cuanto se estabilice querré tener en cada propiedad las joyas adecuadas.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Para estas cosas vendría bien un excel que calcule este tipo de cuestiones.
> O no. No sirve para nada.



Es que estas cosas me parece que van más allá de números. Lo mismo que un avión dirigido por IA no tendría nada que hacer frente a un humano por así decirlo, hay que mirar más cosas que 1+1=2. Un excel no te puede decir por donde pueden ir los tiros o suponer que, aunque ahora te sale mejor una propiedad de 1 tule para conseguir joyas a largo te sale mejor un plato grande para ir generando más essence.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Ya, pero cuando sepa con seguridad qué recurso necesita cada propiedad no lo haré así.



No, claro. Primero te aprenderás de memoria los recursos de cada una de tus trescientas propiedades.


----------



## pepita (9 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Es que estas cosas me parece que van más allá de números. Lo mismo que un avión dirigido por IA no tendría nada que hacer frente a un humano por así decirlo, hay que mirar más cosas que 1+1=2. Un excel no te puede decir por donde pueden ir los tiros o suponer que, aunque ahora te sale mejor una propiedad de 1 tule para conseguir joyas a largo te sale mejor un plato grande para ir generando más essence.



y recursos


----------



## pepita (9 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No, claro. Primero te aprenderás de memoria los recursos de cada una de tus trescientas propiedades.



No, me darás gratis el programita donde yo sólo tenga que copiar y pegar y me salga todo hecho, si quieres venderlo tendrás que hacerlo así de fácil y yo seré la mejor para probarlo


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, me darás gratis el programita donde yo sólo tenga que copiar y pegar y me salga todo hecho, si quieres venderlo tendrás que hacerlo así de fácil y yo seré la mejor para probarlo



No puedo evitar del todo una filtración... eso está claro.
Pero sí puedo capar el uso a las personas que filtren...

Si le paso la versión 1.2 a Juanito y Juanito la filtra, Juanito no podrá usar la versión 1.3.

Son sólo unas lineas de código... no es difícil de hacer.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> No, me darás gratis el programita donde yo sólo tenga que copiar y pegar y me salga todo hecho, si quieres venderlo tendrás que hacerlo así de fácil y yo seré la mejor para probarlo



En cualquier caso añadiré las funcionalidades 

1. que me interesan a mí
2. que le interesen a los que lo usen.


Las exigencias de quien no lo usa, esas no me interesan, claro.


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Dic 2021)

Si todos los jugadores de earth 2 juntasemos toda la essence que existe cuantos millones saldrian?

Porque claro yo ahora mismo tengo 500 de essence. Como digo abra millones.

Si cada essence cuesta 0.000001 euros con todas las essence que tengais no da ni para un centimo. Otra cosa esque se limite mucho mas el tema y cada 10.000 essence den una coin entonces la cosa cambiaria y seria mas limitada que yo creo que seria mejor


----------



## Jebediah (10 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si todos los jugadores de earth 2 juntasemos toda la essence que existe cuantos millones saldrian?
> 
> Porque claro yo ahora mismo tengo 500 de essence. Como digo abra millones.
> 
> Si cada essence cuesta 0.000001 euros con todas las essence que tengais no da ni para un centimo. Otra cosa esque se limite mucho mas el tema y cada 10.000 essence den una coin entonces la cosa cambiaria y seria mas limitada que yo creo que seria mejor



Con el airdrop este a mí me dieron algo más del doble de lo que tenía (una parte aún pendiente de recibir), y en la página inicial dice que han repartido 250 millones de essence en el airdrop por lo que supongo que por ahora habrá unos 600 millones de essence entre los generados ya y los que tenemos por recibir.

¿Cuánto habrá en total? Ni idea. 10.000 millones de supply no sería un mal número, entre los que han dado ya, los que generaremos hasta que salga la cripto, otros milloncitos que se quedarán los _devs _y después las que se quemarán entre joyas, recursos y demás, lo veo un número factible. Sería un supply inicial alto para sacar la moneda barata (por ahora se estima que vale $0,0124 creo que era el número exacto, basándose en lo que valía hacer EPLs), se minaría en las propiedades T1 y con la quema de essence en el juego sería una moneda deflacionaria. Con estos números pienso que alcanzaría 1$ de valor en poco tiempo.

Son todo cábalas, por lo menos yo ni idea de si hay algo oficial acerca del supply. Como desde el inicio de este proyecto, cada uno jugamos con nuestra propia estrategia.


----------



## pepita (11 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Con el airdrop este a mí me dieron algo más del doble de lo que tenía (una parte aún pendiente de recibir), y en la página inicial dice que han repartido 250 millones de essence en el airdrop por lo que supongo que por ahora habrá unos 600 millones de essence entre los generados ya y los que tenemos por recibir.
> 
> ¿Cuánto habrá en total? Ni idea. 10.000 millones de supply no sería un mal número, entre los que han dado ya, los que generaremos hasta que salga la cripto, otros milloncitos que se quedarán los _devs _y después las que se quemarán entre joyas, recursos y demás, lo veo un número factible. Sería un supply inicial alto para sacar la moneda barata (por ahora se estima que vale $0,0124 creo que era el número exacto, basándose en lo que valía hacer EPLs), se minaría en las propiedades T1 y con la quema de essence en el juego sería una moneda deficitaria. Con estos números pienso que alcanzaría 1$ de valor en poco tiempo.
> 
> Son todo cábalas, por lo menos yo ni idea de si hay algo oficial acerca del supply. Como desde el inicio de este proyecto, cada uno jugamos con nuestra propia estrategia.




Entre mis teorías propias conspiranoicas siempre he pensado que ligar los EPLs a la essencia, fue lo que acabó con Wolfgang fuera.


----------



## Le Fanu (11 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Con el airdrop este a mí me dieron algo más del doble de lo que tenía (una parte aún pendiente de recibir), y en la página inicial dice que han repartido 250 millones de essence en el airdrop por lo que supongo que por ahora habrá unos 600 millones de essence entre los generados ya y los que tenemos por recibir.
> 
> ¿Cuánto habrá en total? Ni idea. 10.000 millones de supply no sería un mal número, entre los que han dado ya, los que generaremos hasta que salga la cripto, otros milloncitos que se quedarán los _devs _y después las que se quemarán entre joyas, recursos y demás, lo veo un número factible. Sería un supply inicial alto para sacar la moneda barata (por ahora se estima que vale $0,0124 creo que era el número exacto, basándose en lo que valía hacer EPLs), se minaría en las propiedades T1 y con la quema de essence en el juego sería una moneda deficitaria. Con estos números pienso que alcanzaría 1$ de valor en poco tiempo.
> 
> Son todo cábalas, por lo menos yo ni idea de si hay algo oficial acerca del supply. Como desde el inicio de este proyecto, cada uno jugamos con nuestra propia estrategia.



¿Querías decir deflacionaria?

Por comparar lo que comentas con un caso real, tenemos la cripto de Polygon.

Token: Matic
Precio: 2$
Market capitalization: 13.000 Mill $
Supply: 10.000 Mill $ (6.800 ya en circulación)

Aunque en este caso no hay quema de token, por números podría encajar bastante.

En otras conversaciones se hacían hipótesis con una essence de 1.000 Mill de supply y un posible valor (máximo) de 10$. Pasaría primero por una etapa inicial inflacionaria, para acabar en un estado deflacionario cuando se empiece a quemar en las acciones del juego (y disminuya el nivel de producción).

Pero vamos, que son eso, hipótesis para pasar el rato.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Querías decir deflacionaria?
> 
> Por comparar lo que comentas con un caso real, tenemos la cripto de Polygon.
> 
> ...



Qué coño he dicho, ¿deficitaria?  Madre mía ¡Si es que no son horas! Ya lo cambio.

Buen apunte el ejemplo de Matic. El supply de 1.000 millones se me antoja muy bajo teniendo en cuenta que más de la mitad ya se habría repartido y la futura quema del essence. Toca esperar, una vez más.


----------



## Kartal (11 Dic 2021)

@pepita Tus teorías son buenas, al menos interesantes, pero no superan a tus lentejas con chorizo.


----------



## pepita (11 Dic 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> @pepita Tus teorías son buenas, al menos interesantes, pero no superan a tus lentejas con chorizo.



El secreto es un poquito de falda de cordero, acabarás probándolas!


----------



## hornblower (11 Dic 2021)

Una pregunta: hasta ahora no he hecho ningún holo y me voy a poner a ello, hacéis gratuitos o los hacéis más grandes pagando algo??
Algún consejo?


----------



## pepita (11 Dic 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Una pregunta: hasta ahora no he hecho ningún holo y me voy a poner a ello, hacéis gratuitos o los hacéis más grandes pagando algo??
> Algún consejo?



Yo hago máximo 1.000 metros para los grandes, porque es el máximo que van almacenar (dicho oficialmente), al menos retroactivamente. 1000 ms cuestan 1 dolar

Los que son propiedades mas pequeñas me fijo en el tamaño que tienen y los hago de esos metros. Por ejemplo




Lo hago de 120 metros y me cuesta 0.12

Yo lo estoy haciendo así, pero no sé de donde me lo he sacado. Lo que sé es que 1 dólar no voy a gastar en cada propiedad, asi que los hago así. proporcionalmente

Creo que son imaginaciones mías, pero puede que ese sea el máximo que almacene, y los que lo sobrepasan tengan un máximo de 1.000


----------



## Le Fanu (11 Dic 2021)

pepita dijo:


> Yo hago máximo 1.000 metros para los grandes, porque es el máximo que van almacenar (dicho oficialmente), al menos retroactivamente. 1000 ms cuestan 1 dolar
> 
> Los que son propiedades mas pequeñas me fijo en el tamaño que tienen y los hago de esos metros. Por ejemplo
> 
> ...



Pero, ¿a esa propiedad de 120m2 no le puedes meter más alturas para que llegue a los 1000m3? Pregunto desde la ignorancia, porque aún no he puesto ningún holo en mis propiedades.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pero, ¿a esa propiedad de 120m2 no le puedes meter más alturas para que llegue a los 1000m3? Pregunto desde la ignorancia, porque aún no he puesto ningún holo en mis propiedades.



Claro que puede, pero en vez de 0,12$ habría que pagar 1$.


----------



## pepita (11 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pero, ¿a esa propiedad de 120m2 no le puedes meter más alturas para que llegue a los 1000m3? Pregunto desde la ignorancia, porque aún no he puesto ningún holo en mis propiedades.



Si se puede, en una propiedad de 350 tengo puesto uno de 1000

Sería mas cómodo hacerlo así como dices, pero como no sé si tienen límite de almacenaje y no quiero gastar tanto, lo estoy haciendo así.

Además dejo preparado por unos céntimos un holo en casi todas las propiedades y así si luego hay que ampliarlos o lo que sea me costará menos


----------



## Carlos1 (11 Dic 2021)

Buenas a todos.

Después de meses sin "profundizar" en nada de Earth2 y seguir con mis mismas tiles de hace ya meses, he activado el 2FA que me lo pedía la página para hacer no se que cosa.

No entiendo nada de las cosas nuevas de Earth2, essence, ELP´s, bazaar, T1,CRAFTIN, SLOTING, etc, etc, etc (chino para mi ahora mismo) así que a más de uno tendré que molestar por privado o por aquí para ver si mi cerebro viejuno aún podrá entender tanta "cosa moderna".

Un saludo!


----------



## Kartal (11 Dic 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Después de meses sin "profundizar" en nada de Earth2 y seguir con mis mismas tiles de hace ya meses, he activado el 2FA que me lo pedía la página para hacer no se que cosa.
> 
> ...



Pregúntale a Molinillos, que está buscando maneras de demostrar su altruismo.


----------



## Le Fanu (11 Dic 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Después de meses sin "profundizar" en nada de Earth2 y seguir con mis mismas tiles de hace ya meses, he activado el 2FA que me lo pedía la página para hacer no se que cosa.
> 
> ...



Echa un vistazo a este canal de YouTube, que más o menos explican todo en videos breves en castellano.


----------



## vacutator (12 Dic 2021)

A ver si alguno sabe por qué puede pasarme ésto:

Entro hoy en profile y me sale el mensaje

"Transform (91) E-Ether into Essence"

Hago click en transform y sólo se me transforma parte de ese E-Ether porque posteriormente me aparece 

"Transform (53) E-Ether into Essence" pero el botón de Transform no hace nada.

Volviéndome a logar desde el móvil me sale el mismo mensaje sin poder transformar ese Ether

¿Alguna pista?


----------



## Remero (12 Dic 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> A ver si alguno sabe por qué puede pasarme ésto:
> 
> Entro hoy en profile y me sale el mensaje
> 
> ...



A mi me lleva pasando lo mismo desde hace días, y se me está acumulando e-ether que no se transforma...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (12 Dic 2021)

Es un bug, nos pasa a todos.
Lo estan arreglando.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (12 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Es un bug, nos pasa a todos.
> Lo estan arreglando.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (12 Dic 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> A ver si alguno sabe por qué puede pasarme ésto:
> 
> Entro hoy en profile y me sale el mensaje
> 
> ...



Nos pasa a todos.


----------



## vacutator (12 Dic 2021)

Gracias, me quedo más tranquilo.


----------



## pepita (13 Dic 2021)

No me va en transacciones la pestaña de referidos desde el día que abrieron T2, ahora mismo se me han acumulado unas 90 páginas de transacciones desde entonces, y es una paliza mirar sin poder filtrar

Pero estoy guardando tiles para cuando se pueda pujar poder compensaros un poquillo a los que me ayudasteis


----------



## Le Fanu (14 Dic 2021)

Hacía tiempo que no dedicaba un ratejo en el discord oficial. La verdad es que ahí no te aburres.

Parece que hay un script por ahí rulando que aparentemente permite manipular tu saldo de Essence. Ni idea de si funciona.

Pero uno de los moderadores dice que el script tiene el potencial de causar problemas con las cuentas de quienes lo usan.




Vamos, que no mezcléis ácido clorhídrico con sulfato de cloro a ver si la vais a liar parda.


----------



## antoniussss (14 Dic 2021)

La verdad es que la web es una puta mierda para todo el dineral que han recaudado los hijos de la gran putisima estos.

Le di a filtrar mis propiedades por TIER 2 para renombrarlas de un tirón, y cada vez que cambiaba un nombre, la página se iba atrás y volvía a mostrar todas las propiedades aún con el filtro activado en TIER 2, por lo que tenías que volver a poner TIER 1, y otra vez TIER 2, y volver a bajar a la siguiente propiedad.... y así todas.........

Es que todo son putas RED FLAGS, no me jodas


----------



## Kartal (15 Dic 2021)

¿Ya se abrió de nuevo el mercado de T1, no? Alguien sabe si se están vendiendo bien?


----------



## Jebediah (15 Dic 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Ya se abrió de nuevo el mercado de T1, no? Alguien sabe si se están vendiendo bien?



Hay un comunicado de anoche que lo abrirían en las próximas 12 horas.


----------



## Jebediah (15 Dic 2021)

El comunicado es de hace 5 horas.


----------



## Kartal (15 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> El comunicado es de hace 5 horas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 870616



Gracias!!!


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Dic 2021)

Desde luego, esta gente no tiene la situación bajo control.
Día 15, y sigue saliendo el mensajito.

Tienen problemas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Dic 2021)

Ya han abierto el market... Veo que además han puesto alguna cosa nueva, como lo del "Redeem Gift Code" en el profile, que no sé bien lo que es.


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ya han abierto el market... Veo que además han puesto alguna cosa nueva, como lo del "Redeem Gift Code" en el profile, que no sé bien lo que es.



Es para regalar propiedades, ya sea a otro usuario de la plataforma ya sea a alguien sin cuenta registrada.

Una vez más han volado las más baratas, pero al menos esta vez la página no se ha caído, así que algo he podido pescar.


----------



## Kartal (15 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Es para regalar propiedades, ya sea a otro usuario de la plataforma ya sea a alguien sin cuenta registrada.
> 
> Una vez más han volado las más baratas, pero al menos esta vez la página no se ha caído, así que algo he podido pescar.



Un coreano se debe haber liado y me ha comprado una propiedad T2 por mayor valor del mercado...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (15 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Es para regalar propiedades, ya sea a otro usuario de la plataforma ya sea a alguien sin cuenta registrada.
> 
> Una vez más han volado las más baratas, pero al menos esta vez la página no se ha caído, así que algo he podido pescar.



Es una estrategia de marketing mala.
Deberían haber hecho una campaña tipo invita a un amigo, y haber regalado 20 tiles t2 al nuevo y al antiguo. 
Alguien que entre nuevo al juego va a ver tanto lio y tanta traba , que como no se lo explique alguien que este dentro no se va a enterar , y seriamos los mejores comerciales de earth2 ,.
Ahi va mi propuesta para el concurso de ideas. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (16 Dic 2021)

mae mia, me paso a ver el mercadillo y los filtros no funcionan, ni el de las joyas........ supongo que seguiran todavía apareciendo los terruños en venta que están bloqueados por actividad sospechosa o que tienen el pais cerrado jodiendonos la puta vida si queremos comprar.........

Magnifico

Comoros ya está abierta por lo menos? menos mal que solo le eché 5 eurillos de mierda en su día en isla burbuja porque nos la han tenido bloqueada 1 año


de LOL.


----------



## Silverado72 (16 Dic 2021)

Isla Burbuja es un lugar emblemático. Mi primera propiedad de E2 está allí.








Earth 2®







e2.me


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (16 Dic 2021)

E2 adquiere Drone:

Dear Earth 2 Players,

We hope all is well! Today, we bring exciting news with the official announcement of our acquisition of Drone the Game and all of its underlying technology. 

The Earth 2 metaverse should be owned and built upon by its community; where players from all over the world can benefit from time, effort and collaboration spent within our platform. The acquisition of DRONE provides a significant step toward Earth 2's 3D gameplay, user creativity and interactive virtual environments. 

To learn more, please check out our official Press Release and the accompanying YouTube video made specially to cover this momentous occasion!

Official Video : 
Official Press Release: Earth 2®


----------



## Jebediah (16 Dic 2021)

Bruum, me veo volando el caribe en el Dron


----------



## GeniusForce (16 Dic 2021)

Drone? nos han vendido un juego y se van a llevar la pasta.


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Dic 2021)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> E2 adquiere Drone:
> 
> Dear Earth 2 Players,
> 
> ...



Eso que significa?


----------



## Jebediah (16 Dic 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Drone? nos han vendido un juego y se van a llevar la pasta.



No pillo


----------



## Jebediah (16 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Eso que significa?



Que ya eres millonario, ale.


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Que ya eres millonario, ale.



Demasiado bonito para ser cierto.


----------



## GeniusForce (16 Dic 2021)

En el comunicado pone que han adquirido Drone, sera porque lo piensan incorporar al proyecto de Earth2 digo yo.


----------



## Kartal (16 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Demasiado bonito para ser cierto.



Hola @Elbrujo , alguna novedad?


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Dic 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hola @Elbrujo , alguna novedad?



No siguo igual de pobre que siempre.

Y tu? Te has comido algun roedor?


----------



## Kartal (16 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> No siguo igual de pobre que siempre.
> 
> Y tu? Te has comido algun roedor?



No, prefiero los cangrejos.


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Dic 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> No, prefiero los cangrejos.



Jajaja pies pillate terruños acuaticos para pescar


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Dic 2021)

Buenas noticias. Yo me meti en esto de E2 por la promesa de que alguna vez pudiera haber algo así en E2.
El día que ví los videos de drone, compré mis primeras parcelas en E2.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Buenas noticias. Yo me meti en esto de E2 por la promesa de que alguna vez pudiera haber algo así en E2.
> El día que ví los videos de drone, compré mis primeras parcelas en E2.



De juegos ando muy pez , se que drone tiene unos gráficos acojonantes , pero como juego de éxito no encuentro muchas referencias, he mirado su canal de YouTube y las suscripciones que tiene son penosas.
Publi para el gran público no es , 

Se lo que piensas del juego y se que a ti eso no te importa 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le Fanu (16 Dic 2021)

Yo el DRONE este ni lo conocía antes de Earth 2... Y supongo que no tendrá muchos seguidores/jugadores. Pero está claro que es un paso adelante hacia el 3D. Si mezclas los virtual real state asociados al mundo real, el blockchain y el juego de construcción en 3D, todo funcionando a la vez (aunque sea en fase beta), pues ya sí se podría hablar de un proyecto más o menos serio y con posibilidades de alcanzar cierta viralidad.

Y cuando hablo de viralidad no me refiero a que lo conozca todo el mundo, sino que alcance un nivel de jugabilidad y actividad similar a Decentreland o The Sandbox.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> De juegos ando muy pez , se que drone tiene unos gráficos acojonantes , pero como juego de éxito no encuentro muchas referencias, he mirado su canal de YouTube y las suscripciones que tiene son penosas.
> Publi para el gran público no es ,
> 
> Se lo que piensas del juego y se que a ti eso no te importa
> ...



No tiene nada que ver con calidad de gráficos el asunto.
Esas cosas tienen más que ver con cálculo de luces, motor de renderizado... A mí el tema gráficos no me preocupa mucho. Sean como sean, con el tiempo mejorarán.

Lo que tenían y tienen de bueno los vídeos de DRONE es el original editor de terreno y de edificios que tiene. Muy funcional y poderoso. Bien parido, a mi entender. No hay más que mirar los videos de drone con un ojo crítico para darse cuenta de que ahí hay algo valioso.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo el DRONE este ni lo conocía antes de Earth 2... Y supongo que no tendrá muchos seguidores/jugadores. Pero está claro que es un paso adelante hacia el 3D. Si mezclas los virtual real state asociados al mundo real, el blockchain y el juego de construcción en 3D, todo funcionando a la vez (aunque sea en fase beta), pues ya sí se podría hablar de un proyecto más o menos serio y con posibilidades de alcanzar cierta viralidad.
> 
> Y cuando hablo de viralidad no me refiero a que lo conozca todo el mundo, sino que alcance un nivel de jugabilidad y actividad similar a Decentreland o The Sandbox.



A mí la cantidad de seguidores que tenga algo me importa un carajo.
Ni en películas, ni en juegos, ni en nada me importa.

Normalmente el mayor número de seguidores lo tiene el que se gasta más pasta en marketing, por lo que no significa nada.
Escucho música de gente que no vende nada, veo películas que no conoce nadie y en general huyo de los bestsellers.

Puedo formarme mi propia opinión de las cosas, independientemente del mundo.
Me gustan los Beatles, aunque le gusten a todo el mundo, porque creo que es música escrita con calidad.
Leo a Jardiel Poncela, aunque ya nadie le lea, porque sé que es literatura de nivel.

Los que no tienen la capacidad de tener criterio propio, siempre buscan el criterio de otros para mimetizarse.



En cuanto a DRONE:
A mí los videos del editor de terreno/edificios/climatología, que están colgados al principio del hilo me dejaron boquiabierto.

No por tema de gráficos... sino por un tema ALGORITMICO. Me pareció SUPERBIEN programado eso, una forma de permitir a usuarios con poco conocimiento tecnico conseguir escenografías y edificios realmente meritorios con apenas un poquitín de práctica.

Imagináos cómo me quedé cuando vi los holobuildings... Pura decepción. De hecho creo que los Holobuildings acabarán desapareciendo. No tienen mucho sentido.




Me da mucho más Hype esta adquisición de Drone que la mierda esa de la crypto.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Dic 2021)

Pongo los vídeos aquí de nuevo, por si alguien quiere revisitarlos:

*EDITOR DE TERRENO*


*EDITOR DE EDIFICIOS*


*TEXTURIZADOR EDIFICIOS*


*EDITOR DE ARBUSTOS, PIEDRECITAS, FLORECILLAS etc*


*EDITOR DE COSICAS*


*EDITOR DE CLIMA (esto no creo que lo implementen en E2)*


----------



## Le Fanu (16 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> A mí la cantidad de seguidores que tenga algo me importa un carajo.
> Ni en películas, ni en juegos, ni en nada me importa.
> 
> Normalmente el mayor número de seguidores lo tiene el que se gasta más pasta en marketing, por lo que no significa nada.
> ...



No nos cuentes tu vida. Yo creo que en burbuja pocas lecciones de independencia cultural o de pensamiento out-of-the-box vas a dar al personal...

Cuando hablo de número de jugadores (o seguidores/usuarios, llámalo como quieras), solo lo hago en relación a la supervivencia del proyecto. Si no hay un número decente de jugadores comprometidos, esto no lo mantiene nadie. Esto es un negocio para los creadores. Que hay que explicarlo todo.

En estos dos ejemplos que ponía (Decentreland y The Sandbox o incluso Axie Infinity), aunque la comunidad no sea grande, si hay mucho _engagement _y eso hace que el proyecto siga vivo. En Earth 2 el _egagement _estaba decreciendo claramente al estar todo muy limitado a la compra/venta de virtual real state.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> No *nos* cuentes tu vida.



Ay, el nos... Siempre _os_ traiciona.
¿A quién se refiere usted con *nos*? ¿Ha sido usted votado por algún grupo como representante? ¿A qué grupo de personas en concreto representa usted?
¿De qué grupo de personas es usted el portavoz?

Una vez que sepa quienes son USTEDES, en plural, podré responderles.


----------



## Kartal (16 Dic 2021)

Molinillos molineando. Nada nuevo bajo el Sol.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Dic 2021)

Dice que habrá un shooter


----------



## Jebediah (16 Dic 2021)

Otro gran anuncio este año.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Dic 2021)

El essence estará listado en una exchange importante. Normalmente hay que pagar para que te listen, a estos les pagan.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Dic 2021)

Whitepaper y roadmap a inicios del 2022.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Dic 2021)

Una pregunta,

Se puede estudiar. Bien la. Estructura financiera y societaria de esta empresa earth2?

Asi como ver cuanta pasta sacan para si mismos y esas cosas.

Vamos, contabilidad pura y dura


----------



## mulleixion (16 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Una pregunta,
> 
> Se puede estudiar. Bien la. Estructura financiera y societaria de esta empresa earth2?
> 
> ...




Si. Ahora te van a enviar los libros contables. 

Lo único que puedes ver es quién aparece en la empresa como titular y socio titular , posibles integrantes y residencia fiscal.


----------



## Kartal (17 Dic 2021)

El nini todavía no ha descubierto qué es el Registro Mercantil. Menudo emprendedor...


----------



## Remero (17 Dic 2021)

Que pasa con la essence? Mucho están tardando en solucionar el supuesto bug. Imagino que os pasa lo mismo, pero ahora cuando le doy al botón transform ya no se quéda pillado pero tampoco se suma a mi cantidad de essence total, que lleva sin aumentar varios días...


----------



## Jebediah (17 Dic 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Que pasa con la essence? Mucho están tardando en solucionar el supuesto bug. Imagino que os pasa lo mismo, pero ahora cuando le doy al botón transform ya no se quéda pillado pero tampoco se suma a mi cantidad de essence total, que lleva sin aumentar varios días...



Antes nos quejábamos por que se quedaba pillado y ahora ni se queda pillado ni nos lo dan, taza y media XD. Dicen que _estamos trabajando en ello_.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Una pregunta,
> 
> Se puede estudiar. Bien la. Estructura financiera y societaria de esta empresa earth2?
> 
> ...



Unos 100 millones hasta ahora. No van a necesitar ni hacer una ICO para sacar la cripto, esto último lo dijo ayer el jefaso en Discord.


----------



## Silverado72 (17 Dic 2021)

Remero dijo:


> Que pasa con la essence? Mucho están tardando en solucionar el supuesto bug. Imagino que os pasa lo mismo, pero ahora cuando le doy al botón transform ya no se quéda pillado pero tampoco se suma a mi cantidad de essence total, que lleva sin aumentar varios días...



A mí si me funciona, suma Esencia. Y ya no se queda pillada una cantidad, como antes.


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Dic 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> A mí si me funciona, suma Esencia. Y ya no se queda pillada una cantidad, como antes.



Parece que el problema es que no se detecta todo el ether que debería. En mi caso, por ejemplo, detecta incluso menos que antes de poner las joyas que dan +2, lo cual no tendría sentido. Mandé un un ticket a support ayer y hoy me han respondido esto:

_Dear Earth2 User,

Our team is aware of potential issues with Tier 1 properties that have zero promised Essence and we are working to resolve this issue. Earth 2 mentioned in our EDC announcement that Essence discovery was boosted during and leading up to the end part of our maiden year to reward Players who were quietly playing the game. We mentioned that discovery and conversions would reduce post-EDC rollout and moving forward into the future. We are testing a variety of updates linked to our upcoming whitepaper. This is a massive commitment from Earth 2 and we want to ensure the discovery and conversion systems work correctly now so they may function not only in the near future but also 10 years from now. Earth 2 strives to make decisions that support our players and ensure the long-term sustainability of our metaverse and we ask that you please bear with us during this period. There has never been a promise of Essence generation made to any user outside of the recent and retrospective EDC reward but we are planning for our whitepaper to provide a better indication of the long-term economics behind Essence and land on Earth 2._


----------



## GeniusForce (17 Dic 2021)

veo en un mensaje al movil que me han hecho una oferta por un terreno un tal Omelette y al rato me la ha cancelado, pero en ningun caso se ve en el mensaje la cantidad.
Luego al llegar a casa quiero ver de cuanto fue la oferta, pero no puedo, no hay manera de saberlo???.
Existe manera de saberlo?


----------



## antoniussss (18 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Unos 100 millones hasta ahora. No van a necesitar ni hacer una ICO para sacar la cripto, esto último lo dijo ayer el jefaso en Discord.



No me has entendido,

Quiero ver los registros contables oficiales de la empresa, no lo que diga en el Discord.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Dic 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> A mí si me funciona, suma Esencia. Y ya no se queda pillada una cantidad, como antes.




No sé vosotros, pero en mi caso, desde que hicieron el split:
1. Apenas recibo essence.
2. Apenas recibo joyas.

El nivel ha descendido muchisimo.


----------



## Remero (18 Dic 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> A mí si me funciona, suma Esencia. Y ya no se queda pillada una cantidad, como antes.



Yo sigo con problemas... Hoy por ejemplo, le doy a transformar 91 de e-eter en esencia y me incrementa 13 mi esencia total. Eso ya pasaba antes que el e-eter no se transformaba en una proporción 1:1 pero rendía bastante más...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (18 Dic 2021)

A mi me han vuelto a tangar hoy en las esence y las joyas

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silverado72 (18 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> A mi me han vuelto a tangar hoy en las esence y las joyas
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Recogí las gemas sin problemas. Bastantes, hoy tocaron 13.


----------



## Le Fanu (18 Dic 2021)

Este artículo es interesante. Ayuda a explicar bastantes cosas sobre cómo funciona la recolección de ehter y los ratios de conversión a essence. Aunque hay alguna contradicción con respecto a lo que dijo Shane en Discord, especialmente en cuanto al slotting de joyas. 

En el artículo dicen que +2 E-ther Boost SOLO drena las propiedades MÁS RÁPIDO y que actualmente no habilitan MÁS ESENCIA que la indicada en las propiedades (awaiting claim). Sin embargo, Shane decía que las propiedades sí seguirían generando essence y que el +2 seguiría activo. En parte, entiendo esta afirmación del artículo, porque ahora (hasta que solucionen los bugs) tiene bastante coherencia. Seguramente cuando se solucionen cambie, claro.

ANSWERS ABOUT ESSENCE!!! » The E2 Economist


----------



## Remero (18 Dic 2021)

Aclara baatanres cosas, pero me siento un poco "emosido engañados" con la esencia. De momento, sabiendo esto voy a quitar las JAmaicas y las sunrises que tengo en propiedades pequeñas, ya totalmente drenadas, y ponerlas en otras que aún les quede algo por drenar, ya que más vale pájaro en mano... Y essence en mi cuenta.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Dic 2021)

hoy no va tampoco del botón de convertir esencia.

¿Qué es eso de que las joyas dan hasta una maxima de essencia de las propiedades y cuando llegan al maximo ya no dan mas?

¿Podéis ampliar esa información para tontos o molinillos?

jejejejejejej


----------



## Le Fanu (18 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> hoy no va tampoco del botón de convertir esencia.
> 
> ¿Qué es eso de que las joyas dan hasta una maxima de essencia de las propiedades y cuando llegan al maximo ya no dan mas?
> 
> ...



Realmente es una suposición del autor del artículo que puede corresponderse con la realidad ahora debido a los bugs. Pero Shane dijo que sí seguirían dando y que las joyas también seguirían funcionando.

Por otro lado, ¿os funciona bien el holo building editor ultimamente? No consigo abrir una de mis creaciones en el holo editor (solo me pasa con una). Y además tampoco puede crear buildings en mis propiedades (me deja elegir la propiedad, pero luego no se me habilita el icono para incorporar el holobuilding).


----------



## antoniussss (19 Dic 2021)

Sigue sin ir el boton de esencia verdad? o solo es a mi xD


----------



## pasabaporaqui (19 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Sigue sin ir el boton de esencia verdad? o solo es a mi xD



A mi me va , aunque la transformación sea paupérrima 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (19 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> A mi me va , aunque la transformación sea paupérrima
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



a mi no, no me tranforma y vuelvo a la pantalla principal y me vuelve a salir y asi sucesivas veces hasta el infinito.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (19 Dic 2021)

Es el bug que habia antes, manda un mensaje al soporte.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (19 Dic 2021)

y que significa por ejemplo en una de mis propiedades:

Net Essence 10 (awaiting claim 212) 

?


----------



## antoniussss (19 Dic 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Es el bug que habia antes, manda un mensaje al soporte.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



No exactamente, antes pinchaba y no se iba el mensaje y no convertia

ahora pincho, se va el mensaje pero no convierte, vuelvo a refrescar, pincho, se va el mensaje, no convierte....y así hasta el infinito.


----------



## Remero (19 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> No exactamente, antes pinchaba y no se iba el mensaje y no convertia
> 
> ahora pincho, se va el mensaje pero no convierte, vuelvo a refrescar, pincho, se va el mensaje, no convierte....y así hasta el infinito.



A mi igual que a ti.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Dic 2021)

A mi me dan poquisima essence comparado con antes. Que cojones esta pasando?

Devolvedeme mi poder adquisitivo cabrones


----------



## Kartal (19 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> A mi me dan poquisima essence comparado con antes. Que cojones esta pasando?
> 
> Devolvedeme mi poder adquisitivo cabrones



Tienes puestas en tus propiedades joyas que dan extra Essence?


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Dic 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Tienes puestas en tus propiedades joyas que dan extra Essence?



En la mitad. Ya combine las joyas par crear aquellas que dan essence.

Pero que antes me daban alomejor 100. Luego pasaron a darme 30 o asi con el tema ese de que te retenian una parte o noseque y ayer me meti y 6 tristes.


----------



## Silverado72 (19 Dic 2021)

Si, cada vez dan menos Esencia a cambio de los Ether.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Dic 2021)

Bueno, cuanto menos den ahora, mayor valor tienen los que nos han dado hasta ahora.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Bueno, cuanto menos den ahora, mayor valor tienen los que nos han dado hasta ahora.



Cierto. Ademas da a entender que sera importante.

Ya me voy viendo con mi lamborgini


----------



## Jebediah (20 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Cierto. Ademas da a entender que sera importante.
> 
> Ya me voy viendo con mi lamborgini



Luego hay que echarle gasofa cada semana ee, ¡que comprarlo es muy fácil! XD


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Este artículo es interesante. Ayuda a explicar bastantes cosas sobre cómo funciona la recolección de ehter y los ratios de conversión a essence. Aunque hay alguna contradicción con respecto a lo que dijo Shane en Discord, especialmente en cuanto al slotting de joyas.
> 
> En el artículo dicen que +2 E-ther Boost SOLO drena las propiedades MÁS RÁPIDO y que actualmente no habilitan MÁS ESENCIA que la indicada en las propiedades (awaiting claim). Sin embargo, Shane decía que las propiedades sí seguirían generando essence y que el +2 seguiría activo. En parte, entiendo esta afirmación del artículo, porque ahora (hasta que solucionen los bugs) tiene bastante coherencia. Seguramente cuando se solucionen cambie, claro.
> 
> ANSWERS ABOUT ESSENCE!!! » The E2 Economist




Pues parece que el tipo de este artículo estaba en lo cierto. Seguro que mucha información ya la conocéis, pero la dejo por aquí escrita por si es útil para algún florero. Resumiendo:

La esencia adjudicada a cada propiedad en el airdrop (net essence + awaiting claim) se basa en el tamaño de la propiedad (número de tiles) y en el valor de las nuevas tiles de ese país en el momento del lanzamiento del airdrop. Por ejemplo, si tenías una propiedad de 48 tiles y el valor de las tiles nuevas estaban a 0,84, el total de esencia que se te adjudicaba a esa propiedad era de 40 (48x0,84=40,32)

La suma de la esencia "awaiting claim" de nuestras propiedades da como resultado la cantidad que aparece en el apartado T1+. Cada día se va reduciendo porque actualmente la mayoría de esencia que convertimos proviene de ahí.

Además, las joyas +2 ya solo parecen funcionar en las propiedades que tienen el "awaiting claim", por lo que creo que hay que rotarlas cuando las propiedades se quedan secas.

La conversión de Ether a Essence se ha reducido drásticamente para todos los usuarios. En mi caso, desde el día 18 está entre el 10 y el 17%. Antes estaba entre el 40 y el 100%.


----------



## Jebediah (21 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues parece que el tipo de este artículo estaba en lo cierto. Seguro que mucha información ya la conocéis, pero la dejo por aquí escrita por si es útil para algún florero. Resumiendo:
> 
> La esencia adjudicada a cada propiedad en el airdrop (net essence + awaiting claim) se basa en el tamaño de la propiedad (número de tiles) y en el valor de las nuevas tiles de ese país en el momento del lanzamiento del airdrop. Por ejemplo, si tenías una propiedad de 48 tiles y el valor de las tiles nuevas estaban a 0,84, el total de esencia que se te adjudicaba a esa propiedad era de 40 (48x0,84=40,32)
> 
> ...



Muy interesante.

Sobre el último dato, en telegram se comentó que podría ser que a mayor _Net Value_ de propiedades mayor conversión de ether a essence. No lo sé, entre los que comentamos en telegram cuadraba bastante bien, por ejemplo a mí me dan actualmente en torno al 30% (hoy más del 60% pero no es lo normal). 

Por cierto, cuando la propiedad se drena por completo, cuando se queda en 0 el _awaiting_, ¿ya no produce más ether? ¿O genera menos? Es que ninguno de los dos me cuadra, tengo bastantes propiedades ya en 0 pero me sigue detectando una cantidad parecida de ether que antes.


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Muy interesante.
> 
> Sobre el último dato, en telegram se comentó que podría ser que a mayor _Net Value_ de propiedades mayor conversión de ether a essence. No lo sé, entre los que comentamos en telegram cuadraba bastante bien, por ejemplo a mí me dan actualmente en torno al 30% (hoy más del 60% pero no es lo normal).



Tendría sentido lo de la conversión ether/essence según el net value. A ver si alguno más aporta porcentajes que comparamos.


Jebediah dijo:


> Por cierto, cuando la propiedad se drena por completo, cuando se queda en 0 el _awaiting_, ¿ya no produce más ether? ¿O genera menos? Es que ninguno de los dos me cuadra, tengo bastantes propiedades ya en 0 pero me sigue detectando una cantidad parecida de ether que antes.



Pues creo que nadie ha confirmado nada ahí, aunque según el cuadro que pusieron las T1 seguirán generando esencia. Lo único que se comenta en Discord es que hay que cambiar las joyas de las propiedades con 0 awaiting a las que tengan algo aún disponible. Por si acaso, hoy he hecho la prueba: he cambiado joyas +2 de propiedades en 0 awaiting a propiedades con decenas de awaiting. A ver si mañana noto diferencia.

En lo de la detección de ether, el caso es que a mí me detecta también una cantidad parecida a antes de todo el lio este. La derroición viene con la conversión ether/essence.


----------



## Jebediah (21 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Tendría sentido lo de la conversión ether/essence según el net value. A ver si alguno más aporta porcentajes que comparamos.
> 
> 
> Pues creo que nadie ha confirmado nada ahí, aunque según el cuadro que pusieron las T1 seguirán generando esencia. Lo único que se comenta en Discord es que hay que cambiar las joyas de las propiedades con 0 awaiting a las que tengan algo aún disponible. Por si acaso, hoy he hecho la prueba: he cambiado joyas +2 de propiedades en 0 awaiting a propiedades con decenas de awaiting. A ver si mañana noto diferencia.
> ...



Sí, el ratio de conversión ha caído mucho pero en realidad no es ningún problema, si todos reciben menos es lo mismo para todos, incluso es mejor para nosotros que ya estamos dentro por que aumenta el valor del essence por su supuesta escasez; el problema vendrá si al final resulta que nos es un fallo y que es cierto que algunos reciben un 30% y otros un 10%, eso no está bien, y si los que mueven más dinero reciben aún más porcentaje la diferencia entre "_ricos y pobres_" aumenta... espero que no sea así por que no es justo.


----------



## hornblower (21 Dic 2021)

*Voodoo revela sus planes de invertir 200 millones de dólares en el juego con blockchain – cryptopotato*


----------



## Jebediah (21 Dic 2021)

BINANCE, calienta que sales.






Earth 2®







earth2.io


----------



## antoniussss (21 Dic 2021)

una pregunta.

¿Que diferencia hay hoy entre tener o comprar Clase 1,2,3 del TIER 1?

Osea, la clase 3 da las mismas joyas o esencia que la clase 2?

Porque veo en el mercado clase 3 al 2 euros la tile, clase 2 a 3,5 euros la tile y clase 1 a 6 euros la tile. Si no hay ninguna diferencia, lo optimo sería comprar lo más barato que es clase 3, no¿?


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> una pregunta.
> 
> ¿Que diferencia hay hoy entre tener o comprar Clase 1,2,3 del TIER 1?
> 
> ...



Si la hay (que supongo que la habrá), no lo han desvelado. Con el White Paper en enero-febrero quedarán claras todas esas cosas.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Dic 2021)

por cierto, ccuanto essence os han dado en total?

Llevo yo 15.000


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Tendría sentido lo de la conversión ether/essence según el net value. A ver si alguno más aporta porcentajes que comparamos.
> 
> 
> Pues creo que nadie ha confirmado nada ahí, aunque según el cuadro que pusieron las T1 seguirán generando esencia. Lo único que se comenta en Discord es que hay que cambiar las joyas de las propiedades con 0 awaiting a las que tengan algo aún disponible. Por si acaso, hoy he hecho la prueba: he cambiado joyas +2 de propiedades en 0 awaiting a propiedades con decenas de awaiting. A ver si mañana noto diferencia.
> ...



Confirmo que tras cambiar las joyas se me ha incrementado la conversión de esencia, pero no la detección. La cantidad detectada es similar (incluso ligeramente inferior a los tres días anteriores, algo obvio ya que las joyas siguen siendo las mismas aunque en otras propiedades), pero la conversión se ha disparado (he pasado de un ratio de 10-17% a un 56%). Por cierto, el 100% de la esencia recolectada hoy sale del airdrop con lo cual siguen las dudas sobre qué pasará cuando se reclame toda la esencia awaiting.


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> por cierto, ccuanto essence os han dado en total?
> 
> Llevo yo 15.000



A mi aller me dieron 1 misero essence.

Por que dan tan poco ahora?


----------



## Jebediah (22 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Confirmo que tras cambiar las joyas se me ha incrementado la conversión de esencia, pero no la detección. La cantidad detectada es similar (incluso ligeramente inferior a los tres días anteriores, algo obvio ya que las joyas siguen siendo las mismas aunque en otras propiedades), pero la conversión se ha disparado (he pasado de un ratio de 10-17% a un 56%). Por cierto, el 100% de la esencia recolectada hoy sale del airdrop con lo cual siguen las dudas sobre qué pasará cuando se reclame toda la esencia awaiting.



Eso último es lo que me tiene en ascuas. Todo lo que recibimos lo quitan del "regalo" que nos hicieron. Si aparte de eso no nos dan nada pues hay poco regalo ahí.


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Eso último es lo que me tiene en ascuas. Todo lo que recibimos lo quitan del "regalo" que nos hicieron. Si aparte de eso no nos dan nada pues hay poco regalo ahí.



Pues sí, eso mismo pensaba yo hoy. Al final el regalo parece que es que van a suprimir la generación de esencia un poco más tarde. Otra opción es que estén revisando/reajustando algo y nos falte información.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> A mi aller me dieron 1 misero essence.
> 
> Por que dan tan poco ahora?



Digo en total, que cuanso teneis en total que habeis sacao


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Digo en total, que cuanso teneis en total que habeis sacao



600 de essence


----------



## Jebediah (22 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Digo en total, que cuanso teneis en total que habeis sacao



_Pa ke kieres saber eso, jaja salu2_


----------



## Jebediah (22 Dic 2021)

Según _Jolipa, _Snapchat adquirió este verano la compañía de _AR _Vertebrae. El COO de esta compañía es Marc Bennett, el mismo que aparece en el Business Development Team de Earth 2.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> _Pa ke kieres saber eso, jaja salu2_



Curiosidad de cuanto vamos sacando cada uno viendo las propiedades que tenemos cada uno.


----------



## mulleixion (22 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Según _Jolipa, _Snapchat adquirió este verano la compañía de _AR _Vertebrae. El COO de esta compañía es Marc Bennett, el mismo que aparece en el Business Development Team de Earth 2.
> Ver archivo adjunto 879101



Jolipa sabe. Senadora de State 1.


----------



## Kartal (23 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Confirmo que tras cambiar las joyas se me ha incrementado la conversión de esencia, pero no la detección.



Yo lo hice ayer y esta mañana lo acabo de comprobar. 100% de conversión. Falta ver si es flor de un día o se mantiene en el tiempo.


----------



## Le Fanu (23 Dic 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Yo lo hice ayer y esta mañana lo acabo de comprobar. 100% de conversión. Falta ver si es flor de un día o se mantiene en el tiempo.



Yo hoy casi repito. 54% de conversión sin cambiar las joyas de nuevo (2 puntos menos que ayer). El ratio de essence ha sido 98,5% correspondiente al airdrop y 1,5% que no sé de dónde sale.


----------



## GeniusForce (23 Dic 2021)

Buenas estoy muy desconectado de todo esto, pero me llego una oferta hoy, ¿como la veis vosotros? No tengo problema en declinarla y aguantar a ver que pasa con todo esto en el futuro. Pero una cosa tengo clara y es que no meto un euro mas por ahora. FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS.

pongo oferta:


----------



## Jebediah (23 Dic 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Buenas estoy muy desconectado de todo esto, pero me llego una oferta hoy, ¿como la veis vosotros? No tengo problema en declinarla y aguantar a ver que pasa con todo esto en el futuro. Pero una cosa tengo clara y es que no meto un euro mas por ahora. FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS.
> 
> pongo oferta:
> Ver archivo adjunto 880239



¿Cual es su valor de mercado actual? Inserta el link si quieres para que veamos la propiedad pero así de primeras, comprado el día de la apertura, class 1 y a 35$ debe ser una buena parcela. Ni se te ocurra vender ese tesoro.


----------



## GeniusForce (23 Dic 2021)

sí es un clase 1 , de la apertura de Dubai. valor de mercado 231,39 ahoramismo.








Earth 2®







app.earth2.io


----------



## Silverado72 (23 Dic 2021)

Es un x3. Según tus necesidades claro, pero no me parece mala oferta.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Dic 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> sí es un clase 1 , de la apertura de Dubai. valor de mercado 231,39 ahoramismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uf, ni loco, 221 tiles serían unos $2.500 de valoración según el valor al que terminó Dubai antes de los Tier 2 y además class 1. Esa parcela es oro puro. Yo simplemente no lo vendería, ni por los $999 que tienes puesto pero bueno. Si algún día lo quieres vender, pregunta por aquí primero ;-)


----------



## Jebediah (23 Dic 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Es un x3. Según tus necesidades claro, pero no me parece mala oferta.



Un class 1 de 221 tiles en los emiratos... si lo va a vender por $110 ya le pagaré $150 y le regalo una parcelita en _mi_ pueblucho.


----------



## mulleixion (24 Dic 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> sí es un clase 1 , de la apertura de Dubai. valor de mercado 231,39 ahoramismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si vendes eso , vigila tu coeficiente. 

Salu2


----------



## antoniussss (24 Dic 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> sí es un clase 1 , de la apertura de Dubai. valor de mercado 231,39 ahoramismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo si quisiera venderla con prisa la pondría en 397 euros, que es lo máximo que me han comprado en la locura de Corea del Sur. Si no tuviera prisa pero quisiera hacer caja, los 497 o 597.

Si la quisiera poner a la venta por si sonara la flauta 987.

Mas no lo dejaría, hay muy muy muy poco mercado de compras de 1000 euros o mas, sean las tiles que sean.

Más caro no parece que haya muchos compradores, ni que decir tiene más de 500 euros.... hay mucha peña con 750 tiles que en EEUU no las venden ni jartos de vino y la tienen que tirar al -90%.

Tiles 1 clase 1 las tienes a patadas y con descuentos del -60% y más, no sé por que nadie te va a pagar 1000 euros o + por una clase 1 en dubai.

Con los datos que tenemos por ahora y porque además empiezo a tener tirria a este proyecto porque no hacen ni el puto huevo y para cualquier cosa te tienes que tirar horas para hacerlo por la inoperante web de mierda que tienen.


----------



## GeniusForce (24 Dic 2021)

y donde se mira el coeficiente?


----------



## antoniussss (24 Dic 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> sí es un clase 1 , de la apertura de Dubai. valor de mercado 231,39 ahoramismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



por darte una idea mira esta propiedad clase 1 estados unidos









Earth 2®







app.earth2.io





Por 1000 pavos, el que la compró tardó 4 meses en venderla por 100 euros más, y ese comprador lleva 8 meses quierdola vender a 3000 euros, que es un pelín mas del precio de mercado nuevo, pero poco más, osea que no te fies de que puedes venderla al precio de mercado nuevo de Dubai que no sé si son 14 dolares la tile.


----------



## GeniusForce (24 Dic 2021)

yo le he metido a esto 265 euracos y me gustaria sacar antes de nada esos 300 y luego seguir jugando con lo que me quede. A no ser que esto de un vuelco bien grande y me vuelva a enganchar


----------



## antoniussss (24 Dic 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> y donde se mira el coeficiente?



que coeficiente? el que tengo aquí colgao? jajaja


----------



## GeniusForce (24 Dic 2021)

La casa de Arnold Schwarzenegger, esta bien cotizada. jejeje
Pero es que el que la compro de ultimas la esta vendiendo por 3000 pavos, ostias, joputa ni se corta


----------



## GeniusForce (24 Dic 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Si vendes eso , vigila tu coeficiente.
> 
> Salu2



éste que dice el mejillon


----------



## antoniussss (24 Dic 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> yo le he metido a esto 265 euracos y me gustaria sacar antes de nada esos 300 y luego seguir jugando con lo que me quede. A no ser que esto de un vuelco bien grande y me vuelva a enganchar



Yo lo que te digo es que partiendo de la base que una clase 1 no la venderia si encima fue a precio de salida y la holdearia años, si la tuviera que vender es lo que te he comentado, buscaria la flauta en los 987, y si es con prisa desde el 597 al 397

Menos NO


----------



## antoniussss (24 Dic 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> éste que dice el mejillon




Ah es que le tengo ignorado y no leo que pone jejejejeje entonces no te puedo decir.


----------



## antoniussss (24 Dic 2021)

El caso, que tampoco te calientes la cabeza, ponla a 987 al mercao y si cuela cuela, y si no, vas bajando.

Bastante simple.


----------



## GeniusForce (24 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Yo lo que te digo es que partiendo de la base que una clase 1 no la venderia si encima fue a precio de salida y la holdearia años, si la tuviera que vender es lo que te he comentado, buscaria la flauta en los 987, y si es con prisa desde el 597 al 397
> 
> Menos NO



Vale me habeis convencido entre todos, las holdeo un año más de momento, vere de vender otras tiles


----------



## GeniusForce (24 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> El caso, que tampoco te calientes la cabeza, ponla a 987 al mercao y si cuela cuela, y si no, vas bajando.
> 
> Bastante simple.



pero si la tengo en 999 por si pica algun mirloblanco, la dejo ahí que le de el sol bastante.


----------



## antoniussss (24 Dic 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Vale me habeis convencido entre todos, las holdeo un año más de momento, vere de vender otras tiles



Pero vamos que tampoco te hagas pajas mentales, aquí ha habido ventas de decenas de miles de euros de unas putas tiles que seguro que son entre colegas del desarrollador con el fin de manipular el precio y loa opinión pública y a la vez no vendes una mierda de 500 euros ni al 80%

Cuidado pues.


----------



## antoniussss (24 Dic 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> pero si la tengo en 999 por si pica algun mirloblanco, la dejo ahí que le de el sol bastante.



mejor 987, a ti son pipas pero para el comprador es un "impacto" visual

999 parece mucho mas caro que 987, puro marketing xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## GeniusForce (24 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> mejor 987, a ti son pipas pero para el comprador es un "impacto" visual
> 
> 999 parece mucho mas caro que 987, puro marketing xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



hecho 987


----------



## mulleixion (24 Dic 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> hecho 987



Las Class 1 no las vendas. Los paper hands nunca acaban bien. Y si no que se lo digan a E2theboss. 

Metió 50K , se picó con Shane y vendió todo. Sacó 100K. Cuánto podría haber sacado ahora de no haber vendido ? 

 


Holdea o comprate unas pipas. Meter 265 EURACOS como tú lo llamas y pretender recuperar 300.... LOL. 

Yo metí 2000 y saqué 11.000 . Y eso fué vendiendo 64 tiles en 2 megaciudades. Ni la casa de Arnold ni la casa de Ronnie. 

Por cuanto venderé mis T1 de State 1 en pleno centro ? Mínimo van 4 ceros en la cifra. 

Puedes recuperar quizá tus 300 sin vender la propiedad y esperando a los recursos. UAE va a dar más recursos petrolíferos que cualquier otro país. 

Salu2


----------



## GeniusForce (24 Dic 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Holdea o comprate unas pipas. Meter 265 EURACOS como tú lo llamas y pretender recuperar 300.... LOL.
> 
> Salu2



Entendistes bien? , me referia a vender solo la propiedad de DUBAI, la de 221 tiles que me costo 35$ por una cantidad minima de 300 pavos y ya lo que me queda en cartera lo mantendria hasta el final, hay que saber nadar y guardar la ropa y el ultimo duro que se lo lleve otro.
No quiero ni espero más de este proyecto.

Salu2.


----------



## Kartal (24 Dic 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Entendistes bien? , me referia a vender solo la propiedad de DUBAI, la de 221 tiles que me costo 35$ por una cantidad minima de 300 pavos y ya lo que me queda en cartera lo mantendria hasta el final, hay que saber nadar y guardar la ropa y el ultimo duro que se lo lleve otro.
> No quiero ni espero más de este proyecto.
> 
> Salu2.



A Mejillón tienes que explicárselo con paciencia y dibujitos...


----------



## mulleixion (24 Dic 2021)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Entendistes bien? , me referia a vender solo la propiedad de DUBAI, la de 221 tiles que me costo 35$ por una cantidad minima de 300 pavos y ya lo que me queda en cartera lo mantendria hasta el final, hay que saber nadar y guardar la ropa y el ultimo duro que se lo lleve otro.
> No quiero ni espero más de este proyecto.
> 
> Salu2.



Pues mal esperado si no esperas más. Sobretodo de cara al lanzamiento en exchange. Solo por esa razón , automáticamente todo tendrá mucho más valor. 

En realidad saber nadar depende más de la ejecución y la respiración , que de la ropa. Te lo dice un nadador 

Así que , salvo que necesitas dinero de forma desesperada , no vendas nada. Lo bueno está por venir.


----------



## Polo_00 (27 Dic 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pues mal esperado si no esperas más. Sobretodo de cara al lanzamiento en exchange. Solo por esa razón , automáticamente todo tendrá mucho más valor.
> 
> En realidad saber nadar depende más de la ejecución y la respiración , que de la ropa. Te lo dice un nadador
> 
> Así que , salvo que necesitas dinero de forma desesperada , no vendas nada. Lo bueno está por venir.



Hola, 2 preguntas:

La primera, he leído que se rumorea, no sé si es seguro ya lo de binance, es decir entramos a lo largo de 2022? o hay fecha exacta o trimestre exacto como en los roadmap de las criptos?

Y la segunda, tengo un par de propiedades en Asia una de 56 tiles y otra de 20 que me marcan en rojo el valor en -80%, no se muy bien el motivo, porque hace 3 meses estaban en verde, el caso es que son T1, me recomiendas venderlas o las aguanto por lo de la entrada en Binance? Pueden volver a subir? Gracias.


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Dic 2021)

Yo sigo sin conseguir essence. El otro dia cambie todas las joyas que dan essence y añadi otras 3 mas. Y nada me detecto 33 mentars Y 0 ESSENCE.

Alguien sabe que cojones pasa? Esque tengo que hacer algo mas?


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo sigo sin conseguir essence. El otro dia cambie todas las joyas que dan essence y añadi otras 3 mas. Y nada me detecto 33 mentars Y 0 ESSENCE.
> 
> Alguien sabe que cojones pasa? Esque tengo que hacer algo mas?




Yo cada día tengo más la convicción de que es un parámetro aleatorio que tabulan hacia arriba o hacia abajo a conveniencia.

Llevo unos días apuntando los valores de Ether y Essence a ver si consigo encontrar algún patrón.
Aún no tengo datos suficientes acumulados como para sacar una conclusión, pero mi sospecha es que hay un factor aleatorio tabulado.


----------



## mulleixion (27 Dic 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Hola, 2 preguntas:
> 
> La primera, he leído que se rumorea, no sé si es seguro ya lo de binance, es decir entramos a lo largo de 2022? o hay fecha exacta o trimestre exacto como en los roadmap de las criptos?
> 
> Y la segunda, tengo un par de propiedades en Asia una de 56 tiles y otra de 20 que me marcan en rojo el valor en -80%, no se muy bien el motivo, porque hace 3 meses estaban en verde, el caso es que son T1, me recomiendas venderlas o las aguanto por lo de la entrada en Binance? Pueden volver a subir? Gracias.




Buenas ! Lo que si sabemos es que Shane va a poner la pasta en la mesa. No va a haber un presale . Seremos listados directamente en un exchange. Binance ? No lo sé. No te lo voy a confirmar. Tienes propiedades ? Aguantalas sin duda alguna. Genera toda la esencia que puedas y almacena. Las joyas evolucionalas todas al nivel 2 y no hagas fusiones. Deja cada una en su color. 

Pueden volver a subir ? Quizá con el upgrade de T2 cuando esté disponible. No obstante te generarán más LIT con cada compra de T2 nueva.


----------



## Polo_00 (27 Dic 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Buenas ! Lo que si sabemos es que Shane va a poner la pasta en la mesa. No va a haber un presale . Seremos listados directamente en un exchange. Binance ? No lo sé. No te lo voy a confirmar. Tienes propiedades ? Aguantalas sin duda alguna. Genera toda la esencia que puedas y almacena. Las joyas evolucionalas todas al nivel 2 y no hagas fusiones. Deja cada una en su color.
> 
> Pueden volver a subir ? Quizá con el upgrade de T2 cuando esté disponible. No obstante te generarán más LIT con cada compra de T2 nueva.



Entendido. Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Le Fanu (28 Dic 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Las joyas evolucionalas todas al nivel 2 y no hagas fusiones. Deja cada una en su color.



Desarrolla esa teoría. ¿No tendría sentido que las Tier 3 se desarrollen a partir de las fusiones de Tier 2?


----------



## mulleixion (28 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Desarrolla esa teoría. ¿No tendría sentido que las Tier 3 se desarrollen a partir de las fusiones de Tier 2?



Me hablas de las joyas o de las propiedades ?


----------



## Le Fanu (28 Dic 2021)

mulleixion dijo:


> Me hablas de las joyas o de las propiedades ?



De los holobuilding.


----------



## mulleixion (28 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> De los holobuilding.



??? Entonces de qué teoría hablas si en ningún momento he hablado de los holobuildings xD


----------



## Jebediah (29 Dic 2021)

Maeee, creados en D.R.O.N.E. por usuarios


----------



## Reniegue (29 Dic 2021)

Cual sera el valor inicial de la essence? Se sabe algo? Cual va a ser vuestra estrategia? Vais a comprar cuando salga en el echange? O simplemente esperar con lo que habéis generado?

Que valor esperáis que tendrá? Como la crypto de descentreland? Es un proyecto parecido, no?

La verdad es que si meten la essence en binance le daría un montón de publi al proyecto que nos vendría genial.


----------



## Le Fanu (29 Dic 2021)

Reniegue dijo:


> Cual sera el valor inicial de la essence? Se sabe algo? Cual va a ser vuestra estrategia? Vais a comprar cuando salga en el echange? O simplemente esperar con lo que habéis generado?
> 
> Que valor esperáis que tendrá? Como la crypto de descentreland? Es un proyecto parecido, no?
> 
> La verdad es que si meten la essence en binance le daría un montón de publi al proyecto que nos vendría genial.



Yo no lo tengo claro. Es necesario saber el supply para ver por dónde va la cosa. También sería interesante hacerse una idea de en qué números se moverá la producción de Essence. Acabo de leer este artículo en el que se dan algunas claves, aunque hay muchas incógnitas.

ESSENCE – How it Works Behind Curtains Pt.2 » The E2 Economist

Parece que la conversión de ether a essence en las T1 tras el airdrop (y con las propiedades agotadas, es decir, el awaiting claim a 0) será del 2%, lo cual augura una escasez importante. Es curioso porque el ratio de conversión de ether a essence en las T2 es superior a las T1: 6%, pero claro, la detección de ether es mucho menor. En resumen sería algo así:


*T1*

Ratio de detección de ether: *1 cada 54* tiles (con posibilidad de impulsar con joyas +2)
Ratio de conversión de ether a essence:

con saldo del airdrop por reclamar en la propiedad varía entre *34 y 100%*
sin saldo del airdrop por reclamar (awaiting claim a 0) estaría en* 2%*

*T2*

Ratio de detección de ehter: *1 cada 200* tiles (sin posibilidad de impulsar con joyas)
Ratio de conversión de ether a essence: *6%*



Tier de la propiedadTilesEtherConversión Ether/Essence (antes del airdrop)Conversión Ether/Essence (después del airdrop)*T1*​54​1​34-100% (68% de media)​
2%​*T2*​200​1​-​2-10% (6,5% de media)​


----------



## Jebediah (29 Dic 2021)

A 2% de conversión poco importará el suppy, el essence será bien escaso. Tenía dudas entre un supply de 1.000 millones o 10.000 millones pero viendo como va bajando la conversión me declino por el primero.


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo no lo tengo claro. Es necesario saber el supply para ver por dónde va la cosa. También sería interesante hacerse una idea de en qué números se moverá la producción de Essence. Acabo de leer este artículo en el que se dan algunas claves, aunque hay muchas incógnitas.
> 
> ESSENCE – How it Works Behind Curtains Pt.2 » The E2 Economist
> 
> ...




Eso está mal calculado, y es fácil de demostrar a los que no sienten aversión por los números.

Tengo, de las conversiones de la última semana, valores por encima de 10 y por debajo de 2.


----------



## Le Fanu (29 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Eso está mal calculado, y es fácil de demostrar a los que no sienten aversión por los números.
> 
> Tengo, de las conversiones de la última semana, valores por encima de 10 y por debajo de 2.



Los cálculos de la essence generada en T2 están hechos, según dicen los autores, a partir de PROFILES que solo tienen propiedades de ese tipo para evitar contaminaciones procedentes de las T1. Además, para analizarlo necesitarías tener miles de tiles T2. ¿Es ese tu caso también? Porque si no lo es la fácil demostración se te escapa entre los dedos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Los cálculos de la essence generada en T2 están hechos, según dicen los autores, a partir de cuentas que solo tienen propiedades de ese tipo para evitar contaminaciones procedentes de las T1. ¿Es ese tu caso también? Porque si no lo es la fácil demostración se te escapa entre los dedos.



Tanto en un caso como en otro, está mal calculado.
Si el máximo es 10%... Es imposible que yo haya obtenido más de eso. Y lo he obtenido. Ayer o anteayer tuve un 14%.

Yo no sé cuáles serán los valores reales, pero puedo demostrar que esos que ponen en esa página NO son.


----------



## Le Fanu (29 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tanto en un caso como en otro, está mal calculado.
> Si el máximo es 10%... Es imposible que yo haya obtenido más de eso. Y lo he obtenido. Ayer o anteayer tuve un 14%.
> 
> Yo no sé cuáles serán los valores reales, pero puedo demostrar que esos que ponen en esa página NO son.



Te estás haciendo un lío cojonudo entre las T1 y las T2.

Tú (como la mayoría de nosotros) estás obteniendo essence de propiedades Tier 1, no de las de Tier 2. El porcentaje 2-10% hace referencia exclusivamente a las de Tier 2. Con las pocas tiles T2 que tú debes tener es imposible que obtengas nada de essence de ellas. Si LEES el artículo verás que es necesario tener un mínimo de *200 tiles T2 para obtener 1 ether* y *4000 tiles T2 para obtener 1 essence*.


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Te estás haciendo un lío cojonudo entre las T1 y las T2.
> 
> Tú (como la mayoría de nosotros) estás obteniendo essence de propiedades Tier 1, no de las de Tier 2. El porcentaje 2-10% hace referencia exclusivamente a las de Tier 2. Con las pocas tiles T2 que tú debes tener de es imposible que obtengas nada de essence de ellas. Si LEES el artículo verás que es necesario tener un mínimo de *200 tiles T2 para obtener 1 ether* y *4000 tiles T2 para obtener 1 essence*.



Por eso he dicho que es sólo para los que NO son prófugos de las cifras.
Los "de letras" (al menos la mitad de los que pululan por este hilo), no pueden entenderlo.

Yo, desde luego, paso de explicarlo. Prefiero que os quedéis con lo que leáis en internet.






Le Fanu dijo:


> Tier de la propiedadTilesEtherConversión Ether/Essence (antes del airdrop)Conversión Ether/Essence (después del airdrop)*T1*54134-100% (68% de media)
> 2%*T2*2001-2-10% (6,5% de media)




Esto es FALSO. Yo lo sé, de la misma manera que sé que 2+2 = 4.

El que quiera creer otra cosa, que lo crea.


----------



## Le Fanu (29 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Por eso he dicho que es sólo para los que NO son prófugos de las cifras.
> Los "de letras" (al menos la mitad de los que pululan por este hilo), no pueden entenderlo.
> 
> Yo, desde luego, paso de explicarlo. Prefiero que os quedéis con lo que leáis en internet.
> ...



No sé si es falso o no, porque yo no tengo los números ni puedo comprobarlo a partir de mi propia cuenta. Lo que sí tengo claro es que eres bastante bocachanclas y no tienes puta idea de la diferencia entre T1 y T2 porque hace un momento rebatías el "estudio" porque decías que tú habías obtenido una conversión superior al 10% en las T2.


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> No sé si es falso o no, porque yo no tengo los números



Los tienes, pero eres demasiado vago para apuntarlos.




Le Fanu dijo:


> ni puedo comprobarlo a partir de mi propia cuenta.



Puedes.



Le Fanu dijo:


> Lo que sí tengo claro es que eres bastante bocachanclas y no tienes puta idea de la diferencia entre T1 y T2 porque hace un momento rebatías el "estudio" porque decías que tú habías obtenido una conversión superior al 10% en las T2.



Es que eso da lo mismo. Así que, cuidado con llamar "bocachancla" a la gente sólo por pereza mental. *Has quedado en ridículo.*
Si el rango es 2% mínimo y 10% máximo (independientemente de si T1 o T2), pero se obtiene un valor fuera de ese rango.... el rango está mal calculado.

Te recomiendo volver a leer los libros de matemáticas de cuando fuiste a la escuela. Necesitas un repaso.


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Dic 2021)

*OTRA CONSIDERACIÓN MATEMÁTICA PARA LOS QUE NO SON VAGOS MENTALES*

Es posible (sólo posible), que sea más rentable recoger el Essence sólo una vez cada 2 días, en llugar de hacerlo diariamente.
Es una TEORÍA que tengo sobre este asunto de la conversión. Como es una TEORÍA, no puedo PROBARLO. Aún no tengo tantos datos como para asegurarlo.

Normalmente yo recojo el Essence por la mañana, con el café, a eso de las 6:00 o 7:00 de la mañana... pero a menudo ocurre que luego, a las 9 o 10, pues tengo un poco más.
En un par de ocasiones he tenido un 1 de Ether. Al convertirlo en Essence, una vez me dió 1 de Essence, y otra vez 0 de Essence.

Debido a que todo indica a que hay un factor aleatorio en la conversión, no se puede asegurar nada, pero es POSIBLE (sólo posible), que en el recuento y cálculo, el algoritmo de E2 compute con decimales (aunque no los enseñe).

Es decir, es posible que haga REDONDEOS que no vemos.

De ser así, a mayor sea el número de Ether en cada cosecha, mayor el ratio, por lo que A LARGO PLAZO, podría ser un pelín más rentable aumentar la cifra de Ether lo máximo posible antes de hacer la conversión. De ahí que QUIZÁ merezca más la pena recoger essence una vez cada dos días, en lugar de diariamente, o cada vez que vemos que ha caído algo.

Es una TEORÍA que tengo. No puedo probarlo. Quizá sea algo falso.
Yo ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Kartal (30 Dic 2021)

Bocachanclas y además cansino.


----------



## Le Fanu (30 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Los tienes, pero eres demasiado vago para apuntarlos.



No los tengo (*y tú tampoco*) porque en mi cuenta tengo propiedades T1 y T2 mezcladas. Y la recolección de ether y su posterior transformación a essence no es cuantificable de forma diferenciada (como sí ocurre con las joyas que sabes de dónde te vienen). La única posibilidad de contabilizarlo seria tener dos cuentas separadas, una con propiedades solo T1 y otra con solo T2 (que es precisamente lo que han hecho, o al menos así aseguran, los del citado artículo) para así conocer el número de ether detectado y los rangos de conversión por separado.



Don_Quijote dijo:


> Es que eso da lo mismo. Así que, cuidado con llamar "bocachancla" a la gente sólo por pereza mental. *Has quedado en ridículo.*
> Si el rango es 2% mínimo y 10% máximo (independientemente de si T1 o T2), pero se obtiene un valor fuera de ese rango.... el rango está mal calculado.
> 
> Te recomiendo volver a leer los libros de matemáticas de cuando fuiste a la escuela. Necesitas un repaso.



Es que ese es el problema, que no te enteras. El mencionado rango *2-10% es solo para T2*. ¿No eres capaz de interpretar una simple tabla? Suspenso en comprensión lectora. Tú no puede saber si los valores que obtienes de conversión están fuera de ese rango a partir de tu cuenta porque, repito, tienes mezcladas propiedades t1 y t2 (además que tienes insuficientes tiles t2 para generar essence según los datos que aportan en el artículo y que sitúan en torno a 4000).

De esta forma, tanto la detección de ether en tu cuenta como la posterior conversión corresponden seguramente a tus propiedades T1, de modo que unas estarán rigiéndose por una conversión en torno al 2% (aquellas que se que han quedado sin _essence awaiting claim_) y otras lo estarán haciendo por una conversión en torno al 34-100% (aquellas que sí tienen aún _essence awaiting claim_).

Solo me falta sacar las marionetas ya para que lo entiendas...


----------



## Polo_00 (30 Dic 2021)

Está cayendo el precio de las propiedades t1 o me lo parece a mí? El mensaje ese que ponen cuando vas a comprar de que el precio de las propiedades puede caer de forma dramática tiene algo que ver? Van a igualar los precios de las t1 con las t2 aunque las t1 tengan ciertas ventajas?


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Dic 2021)

Le Fanu dijo:


> No los tengo (*y tú tampoco*) porque en mi cuenta tengo propiedades T1 y T2 mezcladas. Y la recolección de ether y su posterior transformación a essence no es cuantificable de forma diferenciada (como sí ocurre con las joyas que sabes de dónde te vienen). La única posibilidad de contabilizarlo seria tener dos cuentas separadas, una con propiedades solo T1 y otra con solo T2 (que es precisamente lo que han hecho, o al menos así aseguran, los del citado artículo) para así conocer el número de ether detectado y los rangos de conversión por separado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya te dije que NO te lo iba a explicar.
No gano gana explicándote cosas.

Para mí es mejor seguir dejándote balbucear e insultar al estilo mejillón.
Ya has metido la pata. Ahora grita y grita, a ver si gritando la sacas. Mejillón hace lo mismo que tú. Gritar cuando le dejan en ridículo.


----------



## mulleixion (30 Dic 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ya te dije que NO te lo iba a explicar.
> No gano gana explicándote cosas.
> 
> Para mí es mejor seguir dejándote balbucear e insultar al estilo mejillón.
> Ya has metido la pata. Ahora grita y grita, a ver si gritando la sacas. Mejillón hace lo mismo que tú. Gritar cuando le dejan en ridículo.




Tío eres penoso. Solo hay que verte en alguno de tus vídeos de pedobear. Estás aquí todo el día con tus fórmulas mágicas que a nadie le interesan . Vete a contratar servicios sexuales que te hacen falta fracasado.


----------



## Polo_00 (1 Ene 2022)

Feliz año, espero que este año nos hagamos ricos todos....o por lo menos pillar un buen pellizco del pastel, de algo tiene que valer haber entrado al principio.


----------



## khalil (2 Ene 2022)

Buenas a todos, acabo de comprarme unas tierrunas repartidas por el globo, España principalmente y quien empezar a jugar un poco a esto que parece interesante... ¿sabeis por donde puedo empezar a empollar que hacer con mis tierras? interactuar con ellas, construiri aglo, sacarle provecho.. etc. 

He visto algun tutorial de Youtube pero son muy basicos en cuanto a como comprar una tierra o poco mas..

Gracias¡


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Ene 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Buenas a todos, acabo de comprarme unas tierrunas repartidas por el globo, España principalmente y quien empezar a jugar un poco a esto que parece interesante... ¿sabeis por donde puedo empezar a empollar que hacer con mis tierras? interactuar con ellas, construiri aglo, sacarle provecho.. etc.
> 
> He visto algun tutorial de Youtube pero son muy basicos en cuanto a como comprar una tierra o poco mas..
> 
> Gracias¡




Son 516 páginas del hilo.
Como son muchas... yo te diría... Léete 1 de cada 20 o 30 o así y más o menos pillarás una idea general de todo.


----------



## khalil (2 Ene 2022)

Perfecto, eso mismo pense, vi las 516 y flipé.. si me dices que al principio esta la chicha me pongo a ello.

Gracias


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Ene 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Perfecto, eso mismo pense, vi las 516 y flipé.. si me dices que al principio esta la chicha me pongo a ello.
> 
> Gracias



Chicha, chicha, no hay. Hay mucha repetición, mucha mejillonada, mucho pronóstico fallido, unas cuantas mentiras y unas cuentas metidas de pata, sobretodo protagonizadas por los más machotes.

Una lectura diagonal y rápida del hilo completo le dará una idea general. Yo no me pararía, de momento, en los detalles. Ya lo irá pillando con el tiempo. Este proyecto, si sale, va para largo...

El resto es ir probando e ir siguiendo el hilo para las novedades.


----------



## antoniussss (2 Ene 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Perfecto, eso mismo pense, vi las 516 y flipé.. si me dices que al principio esta la chicha me pongo a ello.
> 
> Gracias





khalil dijo:


> Buenas a todos, acabo de comprarme unas tierrunas repartidas por el globo, España principalmente y quien empezar a jugar un poco a esto que parece interesante... ¿sabeis por donde puedo empezar a empollar que hacer con mis tierras? interactuar con ellas, construiri aglo, sacarle provecho.. etc.
> 
> He visto algun tutorial de Youtube pero son muy basicos en cuanto a como comprar una tierra o poco mas..
> 
> Gracias¡



A día de hoy nada, una parida, diariamente pinchar en un botoncito que te dan un recurso llamado "esencia" que a dia de hoy no sirve para nada, y recoger unas joyas de colorines, que a día de hoy no sirven para nada excepto para que te den "algo mas de esencia".

FIN


----------



## Elbrujo (3 Ene 2022)

Alguna novedad?


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Ene 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Buenas a todos, acabo de comprarme unas tierrunas repartidas por el globo, España principalmente y quien empezar a jugar un poco a esto que parece interesante... ¿sabeis por donde puedo empezar a empollar que hacer con mis tierras? interactuar con ellas, construiri aglo, sacarle provecho.. etc.
> 
> He visto algun tutorial de Youtube pero son muy basicos en cuanto a como comprar una tierra o poco mas..
> 
> Gracias¡



Tenemos nuestra propia ciudad en Libia, Villa Burbuja.






Earth 2. VILLA burbuja acaba de comenzar


Haciendo actualización, ahora mismo tengo un balance de 476 cuadrados en VB, después de algunas ventas y nuevas compras. Y aparte el suburbio de Calopolis, al sur de VB...




www.burbuja.info





Ahora E2 solo vende cuadrados Tier2, los de antes son Tier1, a su vez subdividos en clases: C1, C2 y C3 . Pero no están claras sus ventajas, aparte de la LIT mayor. Esa LIT va al crédito, pero ahora dan pocas.

Si quieres retirar dinero te haran un tramite de KYC.

Se supone que la Esencia que brota de las propiedades se va a convertir en una cripto. 

Las gemas que se reparten periódicamente potencian la recolección de Esencia y aumentan unos futuros recursos de petróleo, hierro, agua, etc. Las gemss pueden venderse.


----------



## khalil (3 Ene 2022)

Gracias por las respuestas @Silverado72 y @antoniussss , y disculpad que os moleste de nuevo, he entrado en mi perfil para activar el botoncito que decía @antoniussss y efectivamente en PROFILE me sale el boton de transformar Ether en Esencia, le doy al boton pero no veo que cambie nada en mi perfil ni en mi terreno. Lo curioso es que si salgo de la parte PROFILE y voy a alguna otra parte como RESOURCES y vuelvo a ir a a PROFILE, me vuelve a salir el boton de transformar el ether en esencia.. he hecho lo mismo como 20 veces y me sigue saliendo el mismo boton y nada cambia en mi perfil (me refiero al contador de esencia.

Pongo foto para explicarme mejor. Si soy un conazo decirmelo que escribo al servicio de Earth 2 y que me lo expliquen




Edito: he salido y he vuelto a entrar y ya no me sale mas lo de transfomrar ether en esencia, pero los numeritos de Net essence arriba y a abajo en mi perfil sigue siendo 0..


----------



## Reniegue (3 Ene 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas @Silverado72 y @antoniussss , y disculpad que os moleste de nuevo, he entrado en mi perfil para activar el botoncito que decía @antoniussss y efectivamente en PROFILE me sale el boton de transformar Ether en Esencia, le doy al boton pero no veo que cambie nada en mi perfil ni en mi terreno. Lo curioso es que si salgo de la parte PROFILE y voy a alguna otra parte como RESOURCES y vuelvo a ir a a PROFILE, me vuelve a salir el boton de transformar el ether en esencia.. he hecho lo mismo como 20 veces y me sigue saliendo el mismo boton y nada cambia en mi perfil (me refiero al contador de esencia.
> 
> Pongo foto para explicarme mejor. Si soy un conazo decirmelo que escribo al servicio de Earth 2 y que me lo expliquen
> 
> ...



Creo que son bugs, nos pasa a todos..paciencia amigo mio...

La verdad es que si no son capaces de solucionar estas cosas a estas alturas nose como coño van a hacer un metaverso..pero en fin, habrá que tener fe y ser rápido en venderlo todo cuando caiga el castillo de naipes


----------



## Jebediah (3 Ene 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Buenas a todos, acabo de comprarme unas tierrunas repartidas por el globo, España principalmente y quien empezar a jugar un poco a esto que parece interesante... ¿sabeis por donde puedo empezar a empollar que hacer con mis tierras? interactuar con ellas, construiri aglo, sacarle provecho.. etc.
> 
> He visto algun tutorial de Youtube pero son muy basicos en cuanto a como comprar una tierra o poco mas..
> 
> Gracias¡



¡Bienvenido! Un consejo, paciencia. Tanto con el juego como en este hilo. 

Te dejo el telegram en español del juego: Earth2

Hay, normalmente, muy buen ambiente y en ocasiones alguna discusión de diferentes opiniones como debe ser, que no van a más. El que sabe algo lo comparte y el que no, pregunta y se le ayuda. Parece lógico pero se ve muy poco en hilos de este proyecto.


----------



## khalil (3 Ene 2022)

Gracias @Reniegue y @Jebediah me uniré al grupo del telegram y lo que decis.. paciencia¡


----------



## Kartal (3 Ene 2022)

@khalil Bienvenido al hilo!

Además de lo que los compañeros te han ido diciendo ya, no sé si lo has tenido ya en cuenta pero al comprar parcelas nuevas si pones un código de referido te devuelven un 5% de la compra, y de paso también ayudas a otros.

En el post inicial tienes los códigos de los que solemos participar en este hilo, y desde hace un año nos hemos ido ayudando unos a otros. Excepto Pepita que tiene multicuenta y no utiliza el código de nadie, pero se lo perdonamos porque es maja y hace unas lentejas espectaculares.


----------



## Jebediah (3 Ene 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> @khalil Bienvenido al hilo!
> 
> Además de lo que los compañeros te han ido diciendo ya, no sé si lo has tenido ya en cuenta pero al comprar parcelas nuevas si pones un código de referido te devuelven un 5% de la compra, y de paso también ayudas a otros.
> 
> En el post inicial tienes los códigos de los que solemos participar en este hilo, y desde hace un año nos hemos ido ayudando unos a otros. Excepto Pepita que tiene multicuenta y no utiliza el código de nadie, pero se lo perdonamos porque es maja y hace unas lentejas espectaculares.



Coño, he ido al pueblucho para poner aquí la captura de la araña que pepita me hizo con las _referal _y me entero ahora que ha hecho una mariposa XD. Una artista, ¡a saber cómo nos sorprende con las lentejas!

Earth 2®


----------



## mulleixion (3 Ene 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Buenas a todos, acabo de comprarme unas tierrunas repartidas por el globo, España principalmente y quien empezar a jugar un poco a esto que parece interesante... ¿sabeis por donde puedo empezar a empollar que hacer con mis tierras? interactuar con ellas, construiri aglo, sacarle provecho.. etc.
> 
> He visto algun tutorial de Youtube pero son muy basicos en cuanto a como comprar una tierra o poco mas..
> 
> Gracias¡



El día 15 de Enero damos una videoconferencia de todo Earth 2 . Puedes informarte a través de nuestro canal de Telegram también : 









Telegram: Contact @metaversoblockchain







t.me


----------



## TALAMELOT (3 Ene 2022)

Soy pepita, os quiero a todos menos a uno. A unos más que a otros, claro. Espero volver por aquí pronto. Feliz Año. Jebe te dejé tb un murcielaguito


----------



## Kartal (3 Ene 2022)

mulleixion dijo:


> El día 15 de Enero damos una videoconferencia de todo Earth 2 . Puedes informarte a través de nuestro canal de Telegram también :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"SPAM sin permiso = BAN"


----------



## Elbrujo (3 Ene 2022)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Soy pepita, os quiero a todos menos a uno. A unos más que a otros, claro. Espero volver por aquí pronto. Feliz Año. Jebe te dejé tb un murcielaguito



Jo pepita cuanto tiempo... que te cuentas?


----------



## Jebediah (4 Ene 2022)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Soy pepita, os quiero a todos menos a uno. A unos más que a otros, claro. Espero volver por aquí pronto. Feliz Año. Jebe te dejé tb un murcielaguito



Sí, lo vi ayer también, se está llenando de dibujitos la zona, está quedando curioso. Me he animado también y he metido a la Real Sociedad XD, ¡me ha hecho ilusión cuando lo he terminado!


----------



## Kartal (4 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Sí, lo vi ayer también, se está llenando de dibujitos la zona, está quedando curioso. Me he animado también y he metido a la Real Sociedad XD, ¡me ha hecho ilusión cuando lo he terminado!



Qué guapo te ha quedado... Aúpa Erreala!!


----------



## hornblower (4 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Sí, lo vi ayer también, se está llenando de dibujitos la zona, está quedando curioso. Me he animado también y he metido a la Real Sociedad XD, ¡me ha hecho ilusión cuando lo he terminado!



Ostras, que chulo!!


----------



## TALAMELOT (4 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Jo pepita cuanto tiempo... que te cuentas?



Ahora mismo nada bueno, así que mejor no cuento nada. Respecto a Earth2 es lo único que algunos días me ha sacado una sonrisa al ver mi saldo con refers, ventas de joyas, etc y sigo abriendolo cada día para recoger mis tesoros que van aumentando. Estoy muy contenta con el juego, me distrae mirar mi porfolio, ver ofertas, el bazar, mirar el mapa. 
En cuanto pueda haré más dibujitos, compras y holobuildings, pues creo que no tardarán en sacar los recursos. 
Espero que te vaya bien. 



Jebediah dijo:


> Sí, lo vi ayer también, se está llenando de dibujitos la zona, está quedando curioso. Me he animado también y he metido a la Real Sociedad XD, ¡me ha hecho ilusión cuando lo he terminado!



Me encanta, que pasada.


----------



## Elbrujo (5 Ene 2022)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Ahora mismo nada bueno, así que mejor no cuento nada. Respecto a Earth2 es lo único que algunos días me ha sacado una sonrisa al ver mi saldo con refers, ventas de joyas, etc y sigo abriendolo cada día para recoger mis tesoros que van aumentando. Estoy muy contenta con el juego, me distrae mirar mi porfolio, ver ofertas, el bazar, mirar el mapa.
> En cuanto pueda haré más dibujitos, compras y holobuildings, pues creo que no tardarán en sacar los recursos.
> Espero que te vaya bien.
> 
> ...



Siento que en lo personal no vaya la cosa muy bien y espero que mejore lo mas rapidamente posible. Respecto a earth2 pues como tu sacando mis essence casi todos los dias, aunque en estas ultimas semanas estoy sancando kuy poco en comparacion con a antes no se si te pasara lo mismo, imagino que si.

Ya vamos hablando, un saludo


----------



## Jebediah (5 Ene 2022)

TALAMELOT dijo:


> Ahora mismo nada bueno, así que mejor no cuento nada. Respecto a Earth2 es lo único que algunos días me ha sacado una sonrisa al ver mi saldo con refers, ventas de joyas, etc y sigo abriendolo cada día para recoger mis tesoros que van aumentando. Estoy muy contenta con el juego, me distrae mirar mi porfolio, ver ofertas, el bazar, mirar el mapa.
> En cuanto pueda haré más dibujitos, compras y holobuildings, pues creo que no tardarán en sacar los recursos.
> Espero que te vaya bien.
> 
> ...



Mucho ánimo, verás cómo todo pasa y tu mayor preocupación sea contestarle a alguien en este hilo, que siempre es buena señal.


----------



## Elbrujo (5 Ene 2022)

Joder.... hoy me he metido y me a detectado 50 ether, PUES ME HA DADO 0 ESSENCE

CERO

Para eso me meto todos los dias? Para que no me den una puta mierda?


----------



## Kartal (5 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder.... hoy me he metido y me a detectado 50 ether, PUES ME HA DADO 0 ESSENCE
> 
> CERO
> 
> Para eso me meto todos los dias? Para que no me den una puta mierda?



Quita todas las joyas que tengas sloteadas y luego vuelve a ponerlas en las propiedades de forma diferente (cambiando el tipo de joyas) y mira si en los próximos días notas un cambio.


----------



## khalil (5 Ene 2022)

Buenas, las joyas se consiguen de alguna manera especial o solo comprandolas?

Gracias¡


----------



## Elbrujo (5 Ene 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Quita todas las joyas que tengas sloteadas y luego vuelve a ponerlas en las propiedades de forma diferente (cambiando el tipo de joyas) y mira si en los próximos días notas un cambio.



Eso ya lo hice. Cogi propiedades donde tenia juyas nivel 2 y intercambie por las que tenia joyas normales y nada no note la diferecia


----------



## Elbrujo (5 Ene 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Buenas, las joyas se consiguen de alguna manera especial o solo comprandolas?
> 
> Gracias¡



Las joyas te las van dando poco a poco. Tienes que mirar todos los dias en recursos para ver si te dan. Luego las vas acumulando y cuando tengas suficientes las combinas formando joyas mejores

En la pagina 501 de este hilo hacia el final tengo un c9mentario donde esta el recetario


----------



## Kartal (5 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Eso ya lo hice. Cogi propiedades donde tenia juyas nivel 2 y intercambie por las que tenia joyas normales y nada no note la diferecia



Ahora vuelve a cambiarlas y pon las que dan más Ether. En un par de días me cuentas.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (5 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder.... hoy me he metido y me a detectado 50 ether, PUES ME HA DADO 0 ESSENCE
> 
> CERO
> 
> Para eso me meto todos los dias? Para que no me den una puta mierda?



A mi me ha pasado lo mismo con 80 , me ha vuelto a dar 10 y al transformar cerote.
Que cabrones

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (5 Ene 2022)

donde dijo shane que los que tuvieran holos, recibirian recursos atrasados cuando salgan?

Que tipo de holo es necesario? una puta mierda de 1x1 vale?


----------



## Jebediah (5 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> donde dijo shane que los que tuvieran holos, recibirian recursos atrasados cuando salgan?
> 
> Que tipo de holo es necesario? una puta mierda de 1x1 vale?



Por Discord creo que lo leí.
Creo que el máximo para recibir recursos por propiedad es _holo _de 1000m³.


----------



## antoniussss (5 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Por Discord creo que lo leí.
> Creo que el máximo para recibir recursos por propiedad es _holo _de 1000m³.



pregunta tonta, es gratis hacer holos hasta "x" tamaño en todas?

no pienso gastar ni u ncentimo hasta que salga lo que tenga que salir xD


----------



## Jebediah (6 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> pregunta tonta, es gratis hacer holos hasta "x" tamaño en todas?
> 
> no pienso gastar ni u ncentimo hasta que salga lo que tenga que salir xD



Quizás un cuadrado exageradamente pequeño pueda salir gratis. Haciendo un holo del tamaño de un cuadrado pequeño (de 4m3) cuesta $0,01.

EDIT: Nada, lo he comprobado, un holo de 0,5m3 ya cuesta 0,01$.


----------



## Kartal (6 Ene 2022)

@Elbrujo 

Alguna novedad??!!


----------



## Le Fanu (6 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Quizás un cuadrado exageradamente pequeño pueda salir gratis. Haciendo un holo del tamaño de un cuadrado pequeño (de 4m3) cuesta $0,01.
> 
> EDIT: Nada, lo he comprobado, un holo de 0,5m3 ya cuesta 0,01$.



Yo tengo alguna cosa hecha muy pequeña y con un coste de construcción de 0,01$ también. Aunque soy consciente que como almacenamiento de recursos no será muy útil. 

El tema es algo complejo, porque luego resulta que si ese pequeño blueprint tiene muchos vértices o polígonos (no hablo ya de m3) tampoco deja construirlo en propiedades pequeñas, por ejemplo de 1 tile. Yo estuve diseñando varios días un blueprint para mi putiplaya de Villaburbuja (4 tiles) y al final me encontré con que no podía construir el holobuilding por esta razón....

¿Alguien sabe si hay algún cuadro explicativo con la relación de vértices/polígonos permitidos por tamaño de la propiedad? Sería bastante útil, la verdad.

Supongo que todos lo sabéis, pero por si acaso hay que añadir que el precio final del holobuilding está exclusivamente vinculado a los m3 (a razón de 1000 m3 = 1$), así que al final eso es lo más importante.


----------



## hornblower (6 Ene 2022)

Buenas, una pregunta: Hay alguien a quien se le haya acabado la esencia prometida de los terrenos Tier 1??
Es para saber si sigue recibiendo esencia/ether


----------



## pepita (7 Ene 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Buenas, una pregunta: Hay alguien a quien se le haya acabado la esencia prometida de los terrenos Tier 1??
> Es para saber si sigue recibiendo esencia/ether



A mí no. 

Quiero un poco de cash ¿qué venderíais? C1, C2, C3, T2, joyas?


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> donde dijo shane que los que tuvieran holos, recibirian recursos atrasados cuando salgan?
> 
> Que tipo de holo es necesario? una puta mierda de 1x1 vale?



Que es un holo?


----------



## pepita (7 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que es un holo?



Holo buildings, construcciones para almacenar recursos que debes poner en tus terrenos, pues están almacenando ya si los tienes ya puestos.

En profile opción holo buildings


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Holo buildings, construcciones para almacenar recursos que debes poner en tus terrenos, pues están almacenando ya si los tienes ya puestos.
> 
> En profile opción holo buildings



Pero aun no hay recursos no?


----------



## pepita (7 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pero aun no hay recursos no?



No a la vista, pero ya están funcionando en el background. 

Cuando los liberen los que tengamos puestos holos tendremos los que hayamos ido produciendo y *almacenando* desde octubre-noviembre


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No a la vista, pero ya están funcionando en el background.
> 
> Cuando los liberen los que tengamos puestos holos tendremos los que hayamos ido produciendo y *almacenando* desde octubre-noviembre



Y decis que cuestan 1 centimo ponerlos? No hay manera de ponerlos gratis o algo asi?


----------



## pepita (7 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Y decis que cuestan 1 centimo ponerlos?



No, cuestan según el tamaño, yo los pongo según el tamaño de la parcela a 1 dolar 1000m3


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No, cuestan según el tamaño, yo los pongo según el tamaño de la parcela a 1 dolar el m3



Joder macho que cabrones a mi no me parece normal combrar a la gente por seguir avanzando la verdad.

El cuadradito entonces a cuanto sale? A un eurons?


----------



## pepita (7 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder macho que cabrones a mi no me parece normal combrar a la gente por seguir avanzando la verdad.
> 
> El cuadradito entonces a cuanto sale?



No sé prueba a ver, que yo venía a hacer una pregunta, jajajaja


----------



## Elbrujo (7 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No sé prueba a ver, que yo venía a hacer una pregunta, jajajaja



Gracias por la info pepita. Luego me meto a ver como lo veo el tema.


----------



## hornblower (7 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> A mí no.
> 
> Quiero un poco de cash ¿qué venderíais? C1, C2, C3, T2, joyas?



Qué difícil es acertar. Pensaría en función del essence, pero no sé, lo de los recursos está cerca de salir. Usa tu intuición


----------



## pepita (7 Ene 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Qué difícil es acertar. Pensaría en función del essence, pero no sé, lo de los recursos está cerca de salir. Usa tu intuición



Ayer miré y me pareció que no me habían dado mas essence las C1 que las C2, si no que va relacionado con el precio final de la parcela, aunque he estado bastante desconectada y puede que me equivoque


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> A mí no.
> 
> Quiero un poco de cash ¿qué venderíais? C1, C2, C3, T2, joyas?



Yo me esperaría a ver cómo queda el panorama con el estreno de los recursos y el reparto de esencia tras el agotamiento del airdrop para tener una visión más global del valor de cada componente. Ahora, si necesitas vender sí o sí yo vendería en este orden: T2, joyas, C3, C2, C1.



Elbrujo dijo:


> Y decis que cuestan 1 centimo ponerlos? No hay manera de ponerlos gratis o algo asi?





Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder macho que cabrones a mi no me parece normal combrar a la gente por seguir avanzando la verdad.
> 
> El cuadradito entonces a cuanto sale? A un eurons?



Depende de los m3 de la construcción. 1000 m3 = 1 dólar. Su finalidad es almacenar los recursos así que te interesa que tengan cuanta más capacidad mejor (con el límite de 1.000 m3, que es el máximo que se podrá almacenar por propiedad). Ahora bien, puedes construir holobuildings con menos de 1000 m3 si no quieres gastar tanto, pero te acumularán menos recursos. Yo, simplemente por enredar/diversión, he diseñado alguno de 0,01 $ que no tendrá casi capacidad de almacenaje. Pero en las propiedades grandes sí he puesto holobuilding de 1000 m3.


----------



## Jebediah (7 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo me esperaría a ver cómo queda el panorama con el estreno de los recursos y el reparto de esencia tras el agotamiento del airdrop para tener una visión más global del valor de cada componente. *Ahora, si necesitas vender sí o sí yo vendería en este orden: T2, joyas, C3, C2, C1.*



Coincido con el orden de venta.


----------



## mulleixion (7 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Coincido con el orden de venta.




Coincides mal. Tu por coincidir y el otro por decirlo. Seguis con el pensamiento de que C1 es mejor que C3 y ya sabemos que de C1 a C3 todas se engloban en T1.

Mientras que cuanto mayor rango sean las C de T1 , mayor producción de recursos. Y se dijo previamente porque está claro que no debe "valer" lo mismo una C1 que la podías encontrar a muy bajo precio que una C3 que significaba automáticamente un precio sustancial por tile.


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Ene 2022)

mulleixion dijo:


> Coincides mal. Tu por coincidir y el otro por decirlo. Seguis con el pensamiento de que C1 es mejor que C3 y ya sabemos que de C1 a C3 todas se engloban en T1.
> 
> Mientras que cuanto mayor rango sean las C de T1 , mayor producción de recursos. Y se dijo previamente porque está claro que no debe "valer" lo mismo una C1 que la podías encontrar a muy bajo precio que una C3 que significaba automáticamente un precio sustancial por tile.



Sí, claro. Por eso tú has vendido tus C1 y C2 para comprar C3 y C4, ¿verdad? 

Oh, wait!


----------



## Kartal (7 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Sí, claro. Por eso tú has vendido tus C1 y C2 para comprar C3 y C4, ¿verdad?
> 
> Oh, wait!



Zasca!


----------



## antoniussss (7 Ene 2022)

Pues na, entonces me entretendré con lo mínimo, hacer holos a 1 centimillo y ya veremos


----------



## mulleixion (7 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Sí, claro. Por eso tú has vendido tus C1 y C2 para comprar C3 y C4, ¿verdad?
> 
> Oh, wait!




Yo no he vendido ni C1 ni C2 , pero si he comprado C3 y también tenía previamente. 


Oh wait ! Ahora tampoco vayas de sabio crack. Que conmigo vas dado. 

54 propiedades Class 3 tengo.


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Ene 2022)

mulleixion dijo:


> Yo no he vendido ni C1 ni C2 , pero si he comprado C3 y también tenía previamente.
> 
> 
> Oh wait ! Ahora tampoco vayas de sabio crack. Que conmigo vas dado.
> ...



No voy de sabio, mequetrefe. En el foro han preguntado y yo he dado *mi opinión*. Eres tú el que aseveras todo como si tuvieras el White Paper en mano cuando no tienes puta idea de lo que van a hacer como cualquier otro usuario.


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Ene 2022)

Bueno si ya esfamos con el tema dd los recursos ya mismo podremos interactuar entre nosotros para cambiarnos cositas comerciar etc. Yo la verdad esque como juego espero sea una mezcla entre los sim y un poco age os emperis (juego que adoraba) auque creo que falta mucho para eso.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> No voy de sabio, mequetrefe. En el foro han preguntado y yo he dado *mi opinión*. Eres tú el que aseveras todo como si tuvieras el White Paper en mano cuando no tienes puta idea de lo que van a hacer como cualquier otro usuario.




Como cuando les envíe un e-mail para que hiciesen los tiers y meses después lo implementaron no? Jajajaja 


Tampoco viste a la gente diciendo en el chat que básicamente habían implementado lo que les mandé en los emails ? Jajajajajaj si es que sigues sin enterarte subnormal.


----------



## Silverado72 (8 Ene 2022)

Mejillón Don Importante golpea de nuevo...a ver si Huevón Shane lo echa a la cazuela de una vez.


----------



## Kartal (8 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Mejillón Don Importante golpea de nuevo...a ver si Huevón Shane lo echa a la cazuela de una vez.



Habla del chat, cuando precisamente ahí la gente se pitorrea de él cuando viene con sus aires de grandeza, su SPAM masivo y su inglés de Google Translator XDD


----------



## pasabaporaqui (8 Ene 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Habla del chat, cuando precisamente ahí la gente se pitorrea de él cuando viene con sus aires de grandeza, su SPAM masivo y su inglés de Google Translator XDD



Es un meme, pero en su realidad el es the best

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Mejillón Don Importante golpea de nuevo...a ver si Huevón Shane lo echa a la cazuela de una vez.




Ahí está. Gestionando 3 megaciudades dentro del top 10 Earth 2 . A ver si vas aprendiendo a hacer algo más aparte de poner tu código de pobreferido.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Ene 2022)

¿Se sabe ya *cuándo* viene el nuevo update?


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Se sabe ya *cuándo* viene el nuevo update?



Recursos Q1 2022. No hay fecha prevista.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ene 2022)

Pobre @Kartal . Siempre detrás mía... Como va tu perfil ? No te veo ni en el top 10 de España ni siquiera . Cambiate la bandera a otro país de pobres aunque sea a ver si así se te ve . 

Por cierto , mis socios de Expocity ya han desarrollado un metaverso junto a Vodafone. Vosotros habéis hecho algo además de recomendar la megamierda de Villaburbuja ? XDD... Sois como un ghetto de moros. Pero bueno el pensamiento etarra también lo tienen compartido como muchos de aquí.


----------



## mulleixion (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## mulleixion (8 Ene 2022)

TRISTE A MAS NO PODER . Liquidando su perfil en pérdidas jajajaja


----------



## antoniussss (8 Ene 2022)

Vamos a ver, he hecho en una propiedad un blueprint de esos, de 9,9 m3, que cuesta 0,01 euro, mas es 0,02 euro.

Bien, ahora quiero construirlo, pero al pinchar en construir, sale un buscado de en qué propiedad, y cuando pongo una propiedad, por ejemplo la primera que tengo a mano, una T2, sale bloqueado y no puedo pinchar....

¿Que leches hay que hacer para construir los blueprint?


----------



## antoniussss (8 Ene 2022)

con un simbolo del dolar en rojo


----------



## antoniussss (8 Ene 2022)

Por otro lado para hacer almacenes que es mejor un pirulo alto, o algo ancho bajo?

Porque si hago un pirulo alto de 9,99 m3, pone "espacio disponible" 0,0x m3


----------



## Le Fanu (8 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Vamos a ver, he hecho en una propiedad un blueprint de esos, de 9,9 m3, que cuesta 0,01 euro, mas es 0,02 euro.
> 
> Bien, ahora quiero construirlo, pero al pinchar en construir, sale un buscado de en qué propiedad, y cuando pongo una propiedad, por ejemplo la primera que tengo a mano, una T2, sale bloqueado y no puedo pinchar....
> 
> ¿Que leches hay que hacer para construir los blueprint?



Pon una captura a ver si podemos identificar el error mejor, porque a mí sí me permite acceder par construir en T2 también.

Básicamente, para construir solo tienes que elegir el icono de My buildings, darle a CREATE A NEW BUILDING y ahí seleccionar la propiedad. Una vez en la propiedad tienes dos opciones: crear un holobuilding desde cero o importar un blueprint ya creado. Eso sí, según el número de tiles de la propiedad puedes usar más o menos vértices en la construcción, así que puede que algún diseño previo no te quepa en según qué propiedades. Estoy a ver si hago una tabla con las limitaciones.



antoniussss dijo:


> Por otro lado para hacer almacenes que es mejor un pirulo alto, o algo ancho bajo?
> 
> Porque si hago un pirulo alto de 9,99 m3, pone "espacio disponible" 0,0x m3



Da lo mismo la forma del holobuilding. Lo que importa son los m3.


----------



## Kartal (8 Ene 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Es un meme, pero en su realidad el es the best



En la vida real es un casapapi desempleado, pero en Internet se cree un emprendedor de éxito XD


----------



## pepita (8 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> con un simbolo del dolar en rojo



Tienes que quitarlo de la venta para construir

Y aprovecha al editar para ponerlo de nuevo en venta, para poner algún recordatorio de que tienes holo, porque si no luego te vuelves loco para acordarte


----------



## JuanMacClane (8 Ene 2022)

Entonces ya se puede construir?
Hay alguna captura de pantalla de algo que hayáis hecho? O estáis como pepitos comprando para revender?


----------



## pepita (8 Ene 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Entonces ya se puede construir?
> Hay alguna captura de pantalla de algo que hayáis hecho? O estáis como pepitos comprando para revender?



Sólo se pueden construir porquerías, yo soy *pepita* y hago cuadrados sólo por acaparar recursos.

Con paciencia se puede hacer tipo ésto, pero no creo que sirva para mas adelante

Earth 2, a futuristic metaverse launches HoloBuildings (mapbox.com)


----------



## antoniussss (8 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Tienes que quitarlo de la venta para construir
> 
> Y aprovecha al editar para ponerlo de nuevo en venta, para poner algún recordatorio de que tienes holo, porque si no luego te vuelves loco para acordarte



era eso, estaban a la venta

GRASIASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## pepita (8 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> era eso, estaban a la venta
> 
> GRASIASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



Pues sí, yo construí 2 meses mas tarde de lo que quería por esa EME.

Intentaba , no podía, lo dejaba y así días y días.


----------



## hornblower (9 Ene 2022)

¿Estáis poniendo holos en las Tier2?


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Ene 2022)

Pues hoy *tengo buenas noticias para pepita*, y también para todos aquellos que preguntan ahora lo que hace meses se preguntaban los trolls. Nunca entenderé esos cambios de parecer...

Hablo de una cosa y no le véis la utilidad, o no la entendéis, o sencillamente os cansa...
Meses después, cuando por fin entendéis lo que andaba comentando Don Quijote, os ponéis a preguntar.
En fin...

*Tengo buenas noticias para pepita y los anuméricos, repito.*

Posiblemente *he descubierto HOY* una forma mediante la cual se puede programar el Excel para que *lea AUTOMÁTICAMENTE* toda la información de nuestra cuenta.
Aún estoy trabajando en ello, y tengo que programar muchas cosas que no he programado nunca... pero hoy he sido por primera vez capaz de leer mi propio perfil de Earth2 con el Excel, a golpe de click. Después de mucho buscar, he encontrado una posible manera de hacerlo.

¿Eso qué quiere decir?
Muy fácil... Que si consigo que funcione, ya no será necesario ir actualizando a mano (con el método del Copy&Paste), sino que *se podrá AUTOMATIZAR* para que lo haga solo.

Dicho de forma gráfica: este formulario *ya no sería necesario*:







Quedaría resumido en único botón que leería nuestro perfil de Earth2 él solito, sin rellenar nada ni copiar ni pegar nada.

Eso mejora mucho la funcionalidad de toda la tabla Excel, la verdad; aumenta la posibilidad de registrar datos y realizar históricos más detallados.

*ADEMÁS*: si eso es *posible* _(y parece que lo es, salvo algunos inconvenientes técnicos que tengo que depurar)_, *sería también posible* darle al excel nuestros datos de login y que leyera él solito todo el status de nuestras propiedades, nuestros slotting, nuestro withdrawal, nuestras joyas... etcétera. *Todo automático.*

Dicho de forma gráfica, si funciona, la primera vez que se usa el Excel no sería necesario rellenar estos datos a mano. *Lo leería automáticamente*:













Así que estoy contento. El asunto es algo complicado, y el Excel requiere que se instale una librería aparte, pero es pequeñita, no da problemas y se puede proporcionar junto al excel. Además todo el asunto depende mucho del navegador que use cada ordenador, por lo que tengo que asegurarme de que funciona más o menos en todo... 

En fin, sólo es un descubrimiento, aún debo programarlo.

Os dejo más Screenshots de los avances:


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## pepita (9 Ene 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> ¿Estáis poniendo holos en las Tier2?



Yo sólo he puesto en las 2 mas grandes, pero si tengo alguna de mas de 100 tiles, que ni me acuerdo, le pondré también. A las demás hasta que no vea que sirve de algo no.




Don_Quijote dijo:


> *Tengo buenas noticias para pepita y los anuméricos, repito.*



Pero vamos a ver. Que ya os he dicho que no estoy gorda ni soy anúmerica, lo que estoy ya es muy mayor.

Lo que sí soy es un poco vaga, pero ¿qué iba a ser de los trabajadores que vendéis servicios, si no existiésemos los vagos?

Gracias a mi vagancia has abierto los ojos y vas a conseguir un programita superfuncional que seguro puedes vender en discord.


----------



## pepita (9 Ene 2022)

Mi holobuilding T2 en Saint Vincent and the Grenadines 

Madre mía, que pesadilla ha sido


----------



## Kartal (10 Ene 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Buenas, una pregunta: Hay alguien a quien se le haya acabado la esencia prometida de los terrenos Tier 1??
> Es para saber si sigue recibiendo esencia/ether


----------



## automono (10 Ene 2022)

el otro dia me dio por ver la pestaña de holobuding, que no he probado nunca, y por dios, que vergüenza ajena, para meter eso, mejor que no pongan nada hasta que tengan el tema un poco mas maduro.
En el tema de precios no entro, porque no llegue a construir nada, pero a nivel de diseño, eso es una puta mierda pinchada en un palo.
El tema de escala, se ve que esta gente no tiene ni puta idea. Con minecraft se puede hacer cosas mejores.

Y el tema de hacer cubos para almacenar recursos, ya son ganas de joder el juego, me veo en el futuro un terreno enorme con cubos grises plr ahi diseminados...


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Ene 2022)

automono dijo:


> el otro dia me dio por ver la pestaña de holobuding, que no he probado nunca, y por dios, que vergüenza ajena, para meter eso, mejor que no pongan nada hasta que tengan el tema un poco mas maduro.
> En el tema de precios no entro, porque no llegue a construir nada, pero a nivel de diseño, eso es una puta mierda pinchada en un palo.
> El tema de escala, se ve que esta gente no tiene ni puta idea. Con minecraft se puede hacer cosas mejores.
> 
> Y el tema de hacer cubos para almacenar recursos, ya son ganas de joder el juego, me veo en el futuro un terreno enorme con cubos grises plr ahi diseminados...



Es muy arcaico, eso es verdad. Pero aún así se pueden hacer cosas curiosas, pero requieren mucho tiempo y paciencia. Si se abre finalmente un market veremos si da de sí.


----------



## Jebediah (10 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Mi holobuilding T2 en Saint Vincent and the Grenadines
> 
> Madre mía, que pesadilla ha sido
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 900149



Buen almacenaje XD! Ya ves los míos cómo son, cuadraditos simples. Creo que ahí se ven 7 de los míos.


----------



## pepita (10 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Buen almacenaje XD! Ya ves los míos cómo son, cuadraditos simples. Creo que ahí se ven 7 de los míos.



Voy a hacerlos todos así, que los otros son muy sencillos, pero la mariposita me daban ganas de aplastarla


----------



## fredericwetzel (10 Ene 2022)

Buenos dias a todos,alguna forma sencilla de entender el crafting ? yo compre al principio y me encuentro con joyas y las estoy poniendo al azar.....pero me imagino que se podra hacer algo mejor...en la pagina la informacion es escasa.


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Ene 2022)

fredericwetzel dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos,alguna forma sencilla de entender el crafting ? yo compre al principio y me encuentro con joyas y las estoy poniendo al azar.....pero me imagino que se podra hacer algo mejor...en la pagina la informacion es escasa.


----------



## Kartal (11 Ene 2022)

@Elbrujo 

ALGUNA NOVEDAD???


----------



## pasabaporaqui (11 Ene 2022)

fredericwetzel dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos,alguna forma sencilla de entender el crafting ? yo compre al principio y me encuentro con joyas y las estoy poniendo al azar.....pero me imagino que se podra hacer algo mejor...en la pagina la informacion es escasa.



Te dejo un dibujo para crear joyas.






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (11 Ene 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Te dejo un dibujo para crear joyas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si lo hubiera sabido no lo habría escrito con prisas XD


----------



## Jebediah (11 Ene 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> @Elbrujo
> 
> ALGUNA NOVEDAD???



Me parto cada vez que lo leo


----------



## pasabaporaqui (11 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Si lo hubiera sabido no lo habría escrito con prisas XD



Es tuyo?
Esta ayudando a mucha gente .
Lo he puesto en telegram unas cuantas veces ya
Gracias 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (11 Ene 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Es tuyo?
> Esta ayudando a mucha gente .
> Lo he puesto en telegram unas cuantas veces ya
> Gracias
> ...



¡Encantado si le sirve a alguien!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Ene 2022)

Pedazo scam..


----------



## Kartal (11 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Si lo hubiera sabido no lo habría escrito con prisas XD



Tienes letra de tía... A ti también te salen bien las lentejas? XD


----------



## Silverado72 (11 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me parto cada vez que lo leo



Cuidadin que @Elbrujo es uno de los padres fundadores de Villa Burbuja.


----------



## Elbrujo (11 Ene 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> @Elbrujo
> 
> ALGUNA NOVEDAD???



Sigo igual me dan una mierda en essence.

Y tu que novedades tienes? XD


----------



## Elbrujo (11 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Cuidadin que @Elbrujo es uno de los padres fundadores de Villa Burbuja.



El dia que colaborar entre jugadores de una ciudad sea importante ya se lo recordare jeje


----------



## Kartal (11 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> El dia que colaborar entre jugadores de una ciudad sea importante ya se lo recordare jeje



Hay una plaza en el Registro Municipal de Villa Burbuja. ¿Te animas?


----------



## Elbrujo (11 Ene 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Hay una plaza en el Registro Municipal de Villa Burbuja. ¿Te animas?



Eso ahora mismo no sirve. Conforme se vea como avanza el juego puede ser util pero ahora mismo no.

Estas muy cabroncete tu eh antes no eras asi. Como se nota que ya no pillas referidos


----------



## Kartal (11 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Eso ahora mismo no sirve. Conforme se vea como avanza el juego puede ser util pero ahora mismo no.



Y de Concejal de Urbanismo te interesa? El puesto de Alcalde ya está pillado. Alcaldesa, por cierto.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Ene 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> *Tienes letra de tía..*. A ti también te salen bien las lentejas? XD



¿Gracias? La verdad de pequeño copiaba la letra de una que me gustaba, me alegra saber que algo se me pegó.

Las lentejas me sale mejor comerlas te lo aseguro


----------



## pepita (11 Ene 2022)

Yo estoy tiesa otra vez, me he gastado todo y he puesto a la venta esto ¿creeis que me he pasado? ¿Cómo puedo promocionarlo mejor?

Xi'an Pyramids

I am selling the complete complex of one of the largest pyramid alignments in the world, consisting of 12 pyramids in Xian, with an alignment very similar or equal to the pyramids at Giza. One of the largest pyramid alignments, and some of the largest pyramids in the world. It is located in the ancient capital of Xi'an, a main tourist center of China for its famous terracotta warriors of Emperor Qin Shi Huang, declared a World Heritage Site. I am selling the entire complex for $ 3,500. There are several properties. Please contact to negotiate the complete sale

Earth 2®
Earth 2®
Earth 2®
Earth 2® 
Earth 2® 
Earth 2®
Earth 2®


----------



## Elbrujo (11 Ene 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Y de Concejal de Urbanismo te interesa? El puesto de Alcalde ya está pillado. Alcaldesa, por cierto.



Jajaja lo iremos viendo. Si esto sale bien tendremos que irnos todos a celebrarlo almenos no?

En el mundo real no por aki.


----------



## Elbrujo (11 Ene 2022)

Alguien me puede decir que es sto que me pone en la pantalla al lado de la essence que pone T1+ y el numerito al lado?


----------



## pepita (11 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir que es sto que me pone en la pantalla al lado de la essence que pone T1+ y el numerito al lado?



la essence prometida que te queda por cobrar


----------



## Elbrujo (11 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> la essence prometida que te queda por cobrar



XD que cabroncillos... pues podian darmela ya, pero bueno solo tengo 21 y de essencia 678. Hoy me dieron 4 nada mas. 

Se han vuelto muy tacaños


----------



## Kartal (11 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Jajaja lo iremos viendo. Si esto sale bien tendremos que irnos todos a celebrarlo almenos no?
> 
> En el mundo real no por aki.



Por supuesto! Haremos una fogata en la playita de Burbuja d'Or y beberemos té moruno a la luz de la luna mientras Molinillos saca su guitarra para tocarnos una de Peret.

Dalo por hecho.


----------



## pepita (11 Ene 2022)

¿Cuanto creeis que con estas condiciones pueden subir las T2? La mayoría van ya por el 10% del precio de tierra nueva T1

Yo calculaba un 30-50, pero no me acordaba que no dan joyas, eso hace bajar mis excpectativas ¿qué pensais vosotros?


----------



## pepita (11 Ene 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Por supuesto! Haremos una fogata en la playita de Burbuja d'Or y beberemos té moruno a la luz de la luna mientras Molinillos saca su guitarra para tocarnos una de Peret.
> 
> Dalo por hecho.



yo a este paso iré con bastón


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Yo estoy tiesa otra vez, me he gastado todo y he puesto a la venta esto ¿creeis que me he pasado? ¿Cómo puedo promocionarlo mejor?
> 
> Xi'an Pyramids
> 
> ...




Este, 









Earth 2®







app.earth2.io





si me lo vendes a precio de mercado, me lo quedo.


----------



## pepita (11 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Este,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si hombre, para eso he estado ahorrando, vendiendo joyas, terrenos, buscándolas por el mapa, arañando de aquí y de allá.

Te hago un descuento que no sé cuanto pedir.


----------



## pepita (11 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Este,





pepita dijo:


> Si hombre, para eso he estado ahorrando, vendiendo joyas, terrenos, buscándolas por el mapa, arañando de aquí y de allá.
> 
> Te hago un descuento que no sé cuanto pedir.




Ay mi vaganciaaaaaaa
Creía que hablabas de mis pirámides

¿Cual es el precio de mercado? Mercado clase1 especial, claro. 
El mercado marca clase 2 o 3


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Ay mi vaganciaaaaaaa
> Creía que hablabas de mis pirámides
> 
> ¿Cual es el precio de mercado? Mercado clase1 especial, claro.
> El mercado marca clase 2 o 3



Esa isla la has comprado por 30 pavos. Yo te pago 30 pavos por ella.
31, para que sientas que has ganado algo, si te hace ilu.

Más no.


----------



## pepita (11 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Esa isla la has comprado por 30 pavos. Yo te pago 30 pavos por ella.
> 31, para que sientas que has ganado algo, si te hace ilu.
> 
> Más no.



Pero bueno. Veo que cuando dices que soy tonta, lo crees de verdad!!

No admito pujas porqueriosas. Si quisiera venderla a ese precio, estaría vendida ya.

Y además mi nombre es pepita, basta que me regateen para subirlo más, mis terrenos nunca bajan o antes les pego fuego.

Según tu razonamiento te la cambio por ésta, que te ha costado 30 pavos también.

Earth 2®


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Pero bueno. Veo que cuando dices que soy tonta, lo crees de verdad!!
> 
> No admito pujas porqueriosas. Si quisiera venderla a ese precio, estaría vendida ya.
> 
> ...




Ahí, ahí, el espíritu de comunidad sale a relucir.

El precio de mercado actual para esa isla es 30 y poco.
Yo te pago eso, para que ni pierdas ni ganes, sólo por hacerme ese favor.

Si no me quieres hacer ese favor, pues nada.


----------



## Visrul (11 Ene 2022)

Hola a todos. Una duda, cuando construimos un edificio a partir de un holo building, ¿el volumen del edificio es el volumen de almacenamiento de recursos que tengo? Me explico, si hago un cubo de 1x1x1, ¿tengo 1 m3 de almacenamiento de recursos?
Es que me entra la duda porque a la hora de hacer los edificios hay un parámetro que nos indica el volumen disponible disponible pero para un cubo pequeño (en torno a 10 m3) me parece que siempre es 0.


----------



## mulleixion (11 Ene 2022)

__





EVERDOME all about - Ready For Metaverse


In this category about EVERDOME we analyze and explain in detail everything you need to know about EVERDOME before investing.




readyformetaverse.com


----------



## pepita (11 Ene 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Hola a todos. Una duda, cuando construimos un edificio a partir de un holo building, ¿el volumen del edificio es el volumen de almacenamiento de recursos que tengo? Me explico, si hago un cubo de 1x1x1, ¿tengo 1 m3 de almacenamiento de recursos?
> Es que me entra la duda porque a la hora de hacer los edificios hay un parámetro que nos indica el volumen disponible disponible pero para un cubo pequeño (en torno a 10 m3) me parece que siempre es 0.



Yo es que no me he enterado todavía, sólo sé que el máximo que nos dejan almacenar por propiedad es 1.000 m3 y sí , necesitas un edificio de 1000m3 para almacenarlo.
El almacenamiento disponible a mí siempre me marca cero.

Lo que no sé es si propiedades pequeñas van a dar esa cantidad de recursos tengas o no el almacenamiento, por eso yo sólo pongo de 1.000 en las muy grandes.



Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ahí, ahí, el espíritu de comunidad sale a relucir.
> 
> El precio de mercado actual para esa isla es 30 y poco.
> Yo te pago eso, para que ni pierdas ni ganes, sólo por hacerme ese favor.
> ...



Pues es que tengo otros favores que preferiría ir solventando primero.
Y me gusta mucho mi isla y no quiero discutir que estoy muy floja

Por cierto ahora el Market value marca 59,60. Todo es relativo


----------



## Le Fanu (12 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Pero bueno. Veo que cuando dices que soy tonta, lo crees de verdad!!
> 
> No admito pujas porqueriosas. Si quisiera venderla a ese precio, estaría vendida ya.
> 
> ...



Cuidado, pepita. Ahora irá diciendo que le has mandado a la mierda y te llamará Caza trolls por no "ayudarle a redondear una propiedad".


----------



## Le Fanu (12 Ene 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Hola a todos. Una duda, cuando construimos un edificio a partir de un holo building, ¿el volumen del edificio es el volumen de almacenamiento de recursos que tengo? Me explico, si hago un cubo de 1x1x1, ¿tengo 1 m3 de almacenamiento de recursos?



Sí, ahí tendrías 1 m3 de almacenamiento



Visrul dijo:


> Es que me entra la duda porque a la hora de hacer los edificios hay un parámetro que nos indica el volumen disponible disponible pero para un cubo pequeño (en torno a 10 m3) me parece que siempre es 0.



¿Dónde te aparece eso del volumen que siempre es 0? ¿Podrías poner una captura?



pepita dijo:


> Lo que no sé es si propiedades pequeñas van a dar esa cantidad de recursos tengas o no el almacenamiento, por eso yo sólo pongo de 1.000 en las muy grandes.



Pues yo me llevo preguntando eso un par de días. No sé si las propiedades de pocas tiles también necesitarán 1.000 m3 para almacenar o si será una pérdida de tiempo (y dinero) crearlos en ellas. De momento he hecho como la mayoría: holobuilding solo en las propiedades más grandes y con un tamaño de hasta 1.000 m3.

Por cierto, ¿tú no tenías problemas con el overlapping de dos propiedades?


----------



## pepita (12 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿tú no tenías problemas con el overlapping de dos propiedades?



Si, alguno se ha conformado con un refund. Pero yo no pienso. Quiero que me den una propiedad similar . 
Aún no me han contestado, estoy intentándolo mediante Liz en discord, que fue ella quien me propuso esa solución. Pero sólo han atendido los refunds de momento


----------



## Kartal (12 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Pero bueno. Veo que cuando dices que soy tonta, lo crees de verdad!!
> 
> No admito pujas porqueriosas. Si quisiera venderla a ese precio, estaría vendida ya.
> 
> ...



¿En serio quiere comprarte una propiedad de Clase 1 a precio actual? 

 

Pues no es espabilado ni nada el Joe Cocker de Hacendado...


----------



## Jebediah (12 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Sí, ahí tendrías 1 m3 de almacenamiento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo del espacio disponible aparece en los detalles de la propiedad (adjunto captura.

Yo entiendo que una cosa es el volumen del _holo _y otra cosa es el volumen disponible que tiene, es decir si tienes un _holo _de 1000m³ pero tienes por ahora 100m³ de recursos, en esa línea de espacio disponible te aparecerá 900m³; por ahora siempre aparece 0 por que aún no están en marcha los recursos.

Así, si una propiedad pequeña (1 tile) supongamos que máximo da 10m³ a lo largo del tiempo, da igual si tienes un _holo _de 1000 o 10 m³, por que almacenarán la misma cantidad. Es como yo lo entiendo.


----------



## pepita (12 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Lo del espacio disponible aparece en los detalles de la propiedad (adjunto captura.
> 
> Yo entiendo que una cosa es el volumen del _holo _y otra cosa es el volumen disponible que tiene, es decir si tienes un _holo _de 1000m³ pero tienes por ahora 100m³ de recursos, en esa línea de espacio disponible te aparecerá 900m³; por ahora siempre aparece 0 por que aún no están en marcha los recursos.
> 
> ...



Eso es, muy bien explicado, eso creo yo también. P


----------



## pepita (12 Ene 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿En serio quiere comprarte una propiedad de Clase 1 a precio actual?
> 
> 
> 
> Pues no es espabilado ni nada el Joe Cocker de Hacendado...



Uhmmm, precio de mercado hoy: VENDO!


----------



## pepita (12 Ene 2022)

Acaban de actualizar el diseño de la web


----------



## Jebediah (12 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Acaban de actualizar el diseño de la web



Ya aparece la lista de los recursos en las propiedades pero aún no indica _cuánto hay de qué_.


----------



## Jebediah (12 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, hoy me han detectado el doble de ether pero me han dado más o menos la misma essencia de siempre,_ ruaro ruaro_.


----------



## pepita (12 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy me han detectado el doble de ether pero me han dado más o menos la misma essencia de siempre,_ ruaro ruaro_.



A mí también, menudo chassco con la conversión


----------



## Jebediah (12 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> A mí también, menudo chassco con la conversión



Lo estamos comentando en el telegram... ¿Y si el ether se está acumulando y luego es una segunda cripto? Como pasa en Axie que hay un token del juego y otro que es de gobernanza, para votaciones y demás. El artículo de Shane que estuvimos discutiendo también decía "both token" que en su día supusimos que se referiría a essence y NFT, quizás es que en realidad eran dos token.

Un ether que no se esté acumulando o que no sirva para nada no tiene sentido, se daría directo la essence y listo. Si al final es otra cripto, más y mejor para nosotros.


----------



## Le Fanu (12 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Lo del espacio disponible aparece en los detalles de la propiedad (adjunto captura.
> 
> Yo entiendo que una cosa es el volumen del _holo _y otra cosa es el volumen disponible que tiene, es decir si tienes un _holo _de 1000m³ pero tienes por ahora 100m³ de recursos, en esa línea de espacio disponible te aparecerá 900m³; por ahora siempre aparece 0 por que aún no están en marcha los recursos.
> 
> ...



Tendría sentido, sí. Lo que seguimos sin saber es lo de la capacidad de las propiedades pequeñas....

Por otro lado, ¿por qué el Est. Construction Cost aparece en 0? A mi me sale en 0,1$, pero el gasto real para construir el holobuilding fue de 1$. No sé si se refiere a eso o a otra cosa...


----------



## Don_Quijote (12 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Tendría sentido, sí. Lo que seguimos sin saber es lo de la capacidad de las propiedades pequeñas....
> 
> Por otro lado, ¿por qué el Est. Construction Cost aparece en 0? A mi me sale en 0,1$, pero el gasto real para construir el holobuilding fue de 1$. No sé si se refiere a eso o a otra cosa...



Hay una explicación matemático-troll a eso, dada por mí hace meses, cuando nadie parecía interesarse por esos detalles.
Es de números feo-fachas, lo siento. No se me ocurrió cómo expresarlo con dibujicos.

Me se disculpe.


----------



## pepita (12 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Lo estamos comentando en el telegram... ¿Y si el ether se está acumulando y luego es una segunda cripto? Como pasa en Axie que hay un token del juego y otro que es de gobernanza, para votaciones y demás. El artículo de Shane que estuvimos discutiendo también decía "both token" que en su día supusimos que se referiría a essence y NFT, quizás es que en realidad eran dos token.
> 
> Un ether que no se esté acumulando o que no sirva para nada no tiene sentido, se daría directo la essence y listo. Si al final es otra cripto, más y mejor para nosotros.



Dios te oiga!


----------



## Visrul (12 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Dónde te aparece eso del volumen que siempre es 0? ¿Podrías poner una captura?



Justo es lo que puso Jebediah debajo y creo que la explicacion que da él mismo me parece la más razonable. Gracias a ambos 



Jebediah dijo:


> Lo del espacio disponible aparece en los detalles de la propiedad (adjunto captura.
> 
> Yo entiendo que una cosa es el volumen del _holo _y otra cosa es el volumen disponible que tiene, es decir si tienes un _holo _de 1000m³ pero tienes por ahora 100m³ de recursos, en esa línea de espacio disponible te aparecerá 900m³; por ahora siempre aparece 0 por que aún no están en marcha los recursos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Night (13 Ene 2022)

sabeis como se saca la pasta y que me van a pedir??


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Ene 2022)

Hacía tiempo que no pasaba por aquí. Flipando estoy!!!!
Ya lo predijo Einstein.


----------



## Le Fanu (13 Ene 2022)

Night dijo:


> sabeis como se saca la pasta y que me van a pedir??



En Settings. Solo se puede sacar a una tarjeta que acepte dólares (Revolut funciona bastante bien). Cobran una comisión de 7,50 $ fijos más entre un 1 y 2% del total retirado.



Vorsicht dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no pasaba por aquí. Flipando estoy!!!!
> Ya lo predijo Einstein.



Pues pilla palomitas para cuando salga el white paper.


----------



## Night (13 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> En Settings. Solo se puede sacar a una tarjeta que acepte dólares (Revolut funciona bastante bien). Cobran una comisión de 7,50 $ fijos más entre un 1 y 2% del total retirado.



entiendo que una tarjeta normal no es valida y hay que hacer una de ese tipo no?.. piden tambien dni y toda la historia?
para meter dinero no pusieron muchas pegas jejej


----------



## GeniusForce (13 Ene 2022)

Night dijo:


> entiendo que una tarjeta normal no es valida y hay que hacer una de ese tipo no?.. piden tambien dni y toda la historia?
> para meter dinero no pusieron muchas pegas jejej



Pues yo puse mi tarjeta de caixabank, la misma con la que les enviaba los ingresos, pero todavia no hice ningún reintegro a la tarjeta.
Esa no vale? y la tengo que cambiar?, no quiero mas tarjetas joder.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (13 Ene 2022)

Night dijo:


> entiendo que una tarjeta normal no es valida y hay que hacer una de ese tipo no?.. piden tambien dni y toda la historia?
> para meter dinero no pusieron muchas pegas jejej



Te piden un KYC, y ya puedes hacer reintegros a la tarjeta.


----------



## Night (13 Ene 2022)

GeniusForce dijo:


> Pues yo puse mi tarjeta de caixabank, la misma con la que les enviaba los ingresos, pero todavia no hice ningún reintegro a la tarjeta.
> Esa no vale? y la tengo que cambiar?, no quiero mas tarjetas joder.



tiene toda la pinta...


----------



## Night (13 Ene 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Te piden un KYC, y ya puedes hacer reintegros a la tarjeta.



no se si por 60€ me vale la puta pena... estoy hasta la polla del KYC, luego todo el mundo con dnis robados y llenos de estafas, no se por que cojones tengo que darle mis datos a Earth2 que no se quien coño son.. en fin, creo que palmo los 60€ e ya


----------



## mulleixion (13 Ene 2022)

60€ y se preocupa del KYC .


----------



## hornblower (14 Ene 2022)

Que alguien me lo explique, el mercado está lleno de ventajistas que pillan tirado de precio (qué programas usan, cómo lo hacen) y ponen a la venta al día siguiente mucho más caro.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Ene 2022)

Como comenta un usuario en Twitter, la página API donde se ven cosas más allá del essence o recursos.

ESNC, ETHR, HOLO, SHARD, PESNC (pending essence), está claro qué son. ¿Pero CESNC y BETHR?

El mismo usuario supone que pueden ser Claimed essence y Burned Ether.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Como comenta un usuario en Twitter, la página API donde se ven cosas más allá del essence o recursos.
> 
> ESNC, ETHR, HOLO, SHARD, PESNC (pending essence), está claro qué son. ¿Pero CESNC y BETHR?
> 
> El mismo usuario supone que pueden ser Claimed essence y Burned Ether.



CESNC parece ser la esencia que hemos recibido aparte del regalado.


----------



## pepita (14 Ene 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Que alguien me lo explique, el mercado está lleno de ventajistas que pillan tirado de precio (qué programas usan, cómo lo hacen) y ponen a la venta al día siguiente mucho más caro.



Lo hacen con bots y no están prohibidos . Yo casi todo lo he comprado a estos de segundas.
También en earth2.market tenían una sección premium donde listaban todo lo que sale al mercado en el acto, puede que lo compren ahí



Jebediah dijo:


> Como comenta un usuario en Twitter, la página API donde se ven cosas más allá del essence o recursos.
> 
> ESNC, ETHR, HOLO, SHARD, PESNC (pending essence), está claro qué son. ¿Pero CESNC y BETHR?
> 
> El mismo usuario supone que pueden ser Claimed essence y Burned Ether.



Pues tiene toda la pinta, a mí me coinciden los datos.
Entonces el ether, los holos y el BETHR ¿estarán ocultos pero existen? A mí me salen a cero , como el ejemplo que has puesto.
---
PD: Ayer puse en venta un dibujito en tu pueblo y me lo compraron super-rápido!!!


----------



## Jebediah (14 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Lo hacen con bots y no están prohibidos . Yo casi todo lo he comprado a estos de segundas.
> También en earth2.market tenían una sección premium donde listaban todo lo que sale al mercado en el acto, puede que lo compren ahí
> 
> 
> ...



No los había visto XD.

Mujer sácale unos centimillos aunque sea por el arte del dibujo!


----------



## pepita (14 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> No los había visto XD.
> 
> Mujer sácale unos centimillos aunque sea por el arte del dibujo!



Es que quería hacer otro dibujo y no me llegaba, porque en cuanto tengo un céntimo me lo gasto. Asi que puse de todo a la venta, y es lo único que se vendió y super-rápido


----------



## Silverado72 (14 Ene 2022)

Para celebrar el próximo primer aniversario de Villa Burbuja el 26 de enero, estaba pensando en hacer un concurso para diseñar un logo de Villa Burbuja y escoger un ganador. Yo y algún otro voluntario con propiedades en VB seleccionaríamos dos diseños entre los presentados, y luego en un hilo con encuesta los burbujistas elegirían el que más les gustase.

El premio sería alguna propiedad de las que tengo allí, entregándola por una cantidad simbólica al vencedor.


----------



## pepita (14 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Para celebrar el próximo primer aniversario de Villa Burbuja el 26 de enero, estaba pensando en hacer un concurso para diseñar un logo de Villa Burbuja y escoger un ganador. Yo y algún otro voluntario con propiedades en VB seleccionaríamos dos diseños entre los presentados, y luego en un hilo con encuesta los burbujistas elegirían el que más les gustase.
> 
> El premio sería alguna propiedad de las que tengo allí, entregándola por una cantidad simbólica al vencedor.



En algún hilo se puso alguno, se pueden rescatar, yo a la tarde puedo buscarlos


----------



## pepita (14 Ene 2022)

Una cosa cuando escribís a support ¿se recibe inmediatamente contestación como acuse de recibo?
Es que no me acuerdo de otras veces


----------



## Jebediah (14 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> En algún hilo se puso alguno, se pueden rescatar, yo a la tarde puedo buscarlos



Yo hice alguna chapucilla en su día, sí.



Silverado72 dijo:


> Para celebrar el próximo primer aniversario de Villa Burbuja el 26 de enero, estaba pensando en hacer un concurso para diseñar un logo de Villa Burbuja y escoger un ganador. Yo y algún otro voluntario con propiedades en VB seleccionaríamos dos diseños entre los presentados, y luego en un hilo con encuesta los burbujistas elegirían el que más les gustase.
> 
> El premio sería alguna propiedad de las que tengo allí, entregándola por una cantidad simbólica al vencedor.



Me uno a la iniciativa a ver si se anima la gente, esta parcela T2 de 112 tiles para el ganador/a.

Earth 2®


----------



## Kartal (14 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Para celebrar el próximo primer aniversario de Villa Burbuja el 26 de enero, estaba pensando en hacer un concurso para diseñar un logo de Villa Burbuja y escoger un ganador. Yo y algún otro voluntario con propiedades en VB seleccionaríamos dos diseños entre los presentados, y luego en un hilo con encuesta los burbujistas elegirían el que más les gustase.
> 
> El premio sería alguna propiedad de las que tengo allí, entregándola por una cantidad simbólica al vencedor.



Gran idea Silver.


----------



## Elbrujo (14 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Para celebrar el próximo primer aniversario de Villa Burbuja el 26 de enero, estaba pensando en hacer un concurso para diseñar un logo de Villa Burbuja y escoger un ganador. Yo y algún otro voluntario con propiedades en VB seleccionaríamos dos diseños entre los presentados, y luego en un hilo con encuesta los burbujistas elegirían el que más les gustase.
> 
> El premio sería alguna propiedad de las que tengo allí, entregándola por una cantidad simbólica al vencedor.



Me parece una gran idea


----------



## Elbrujo (14 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Para celebrar el próximo primer aniversario de Villa Burbuja el 26 de enero, estaba pensando en hacer un concurso para diseñar un logo de Villa Burbuja y escoger un ganador. Yo y algún otro voluntario con propiedades en VB seleccionaríamos dos diseños entre los presentados, y luego en un hilo con encuesta los burbujistas elegirían el que más les gustase.
> 
> El premio sería alguna propiedad de las que tengo allí, entregándola por una cantidad simbólica al vencedor.



Algo asi



https://www.crushpixel.com/es/stock-vector/vb-letter-initial-with-lion-2806910.html


----------



## Elbrujo (14 Ene 2022)

Hoy me ha subido mucho la valoracion media de mis propiedades (numero amarillo con simbolo del dolar) si antes ponia que valina 300 dolares ahora ha pasado a 720 mas del doble. Os ha pasado a vosotros tb?

Curioseando un poco la pagina web veo que han puesto un desplegable con los recursos, me comentasteis que ya se puede construir almacenes para que te vaya dando recursos pero que habia que pagarlo. Me podeis indicar alguno como hacerlo?


----------



## Elbrujo (14 Ene 2022)

He creado un plano

Y sobre el pretendia crear mi primer edificio pero me querian cobrar 10 euros.




Lo he hecho bastante mas pequeño y me salia esto




Le he dado a lugar gratis puesto que no se podia pagar. No se suponia que cobraban?

En teoria ya lo tengo y me aparece esto



Aunque me lia un poco que ponga "estimacion costo de la construccion 0.01 dolar, no se suponia que era gratis o como va esto?

Ahora que tengo que hacer?

@pepita @Silverado72 @Kartal @Jebediah@Don_Quijote
@Le Fanu @mulleixion


----------



## Le Fanu (14 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> He creado un plano
> 
> Y sobre el pretendia crear mi primer edificio pero me querian cobrar 10 euros.



Es que le has metido 10k m3 y su cote es a razón de 0,10$ por cada 100 m3. No es necesario tanto. El máximo que se podrá aprovechar para llenar de recursos es 1000 m3 por propiedad así que te recomiendo que no pases de ahí hasta que se tenga más información.



Elbrujo dijo:


> Lo he hecho bastante mas pequeño y me salia esto
> 
> 
> 
> Le he dado a lugar gratis puesto que no se podia pagar. No se suponia que cobraban?



La primera vez que lo has colocado te tienen que haber cobrado algo. Si al final has desestimado el de 10k m3 puede que se te haya quedado algún polígono suelto y te lo ha puesto. Lo segundo parece una modificación (has añadido 400 m3) y eso se te cobra aparte. No obstante cuando yo he hecho alguna modificación también me ha salido lo de PLACE FREE (colocar gratis, pésimamente traducido por google como LUGAR GRATIS). No tengo muy claro como funciona lo de las modificaciones.



Elbrujo dijo:


> En teoria ya lo tengo y me aparece esto
> 
> 
> Aunque me lia un poco que ponga "estimacion costo de la construccion 0.01 dolar, no se suponia que era gratis o como va esto?
> ...



Lo de la estimación, no sé cómo va. Por un lado, no tiene sentido que se refiera a la construcción del holobuilding ya que este ya ha sido creado. Por otro, tampoco tiene sentido que se refiera a la construcción real futura ya que eso queda aún muy lejano y obviamente tendrá un coste muy superior. Molinillos dice que sí lo sabe y que ya lo predijo hace tiempo, pero no lo aclara.


----------



## Elbrujo (14 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Es que le has metido 10k m3 y su cote es a razón de 0,10$ por cada 100 m3. No es necesario tanto. El máximo que se podrá aprovechar para llenar de recursos es 1000 m3 por propiedad así que te recomiendo que no pases de ahí hasta que se tenga más información.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por contestar.

A ver si lo entiendo.

1. Por hacer el plano (poner la cuadricula) no cobran. No?
2. El de los 10 euros y pico le he dado a cancelar en vez de a lugar gratis porque no me fiaba. Asi que imagino que aqui no ha pasado nada

3. Luego he echo otro mas chico de 0.42 euros y ahi SI le he deado a lugar gratis. Y se ha puesto una especie de cubiculo blanquecino. Luego he mirado en donde se ven las cuentas y SI se han cobrado los 0.42 euros de ahi. Osea que con eso ya tendria para que me metan recursos no? Cuando empezare a verlos? 

Lo que no me queda claro en la ultima imagen que he puesto los 0.01 euros estimados de coste de construccion, pese a ser una cantidad muy baja ¿eso que es? ¿me van a seguir cobrando mas cosas o con eso ya hemos terminado?


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Ene 2022)

*Que sepáis que lo he conseguido.* La macro de Excel PUEDE leer automáticamente todos los datos de forma online, automáticamente.

Me ha costado... pero funcionar, funciona.

De momento sólo me lee los datos del perfil, Net Worth, Essence, shards (lo necesito para hacer los cálculos joyescos)... pero usando la misma técnica, voy a hacer que me lea todas las propiedades, todas las joyas, todas las transacciones... automáticamente, a golpe de click.

Es multiplicará, con mucho, la funcionalidad de la macro, que es bastante grande.



















Los que no entiendan para qué sirve esto así sin más, es que no PUEDEN entenderlo. Es mejor que se rían.
Si ellos reconocen o no que NO pueden entenderlo, es irrelevante.


----------



## Silverado72 (14 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me uno a la iniciativa a ver si se anima la gente, esta parcela T2 de 112 tiles para el ganador/a.
> 
> Earth 2®



Pues Jebediah y yo seleccionaremos un par de diseños.

Mi aportación al premio sería Expo Lumi, 30 cuadrados con EPL y todo








Earth 2®







e2.me




.

Crearé un hilo en el principal para anunciarlo, y para poner la encuesta cuando estén elegidos los finalistas y puedan votar los burbujistas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Pues Jebediah y yo seleccionaremos un par de diseños.
> 
> Mi aportación al premio sería Expo Lumi, 30 cuadrados con EPL y todo
> 
> ...




Dadle el premio a la Señorita Tartal y dejáos de hostias.


----------



## pepita (14 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> *Que sepáis que lo he conseguido.* La macro de Excel PUEDE leer automáticamente todos los datos de forma online, automáticamente.
> 
> Me ha costado... pero funcionar, funciona.
> 
> ...



BRAVO


----------



## pepita (14 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Crearé un hilo en el principal para anunciarlo, y para poner la encuesta cuando estén elegidos los finalistas y puedan votar los burbujistas.



Entonces no rebusco los viejos? Sólo los que se presenten ahora por si ya ni están en esto?
Yo tb puedo aportar alguna propiedad


----------



## Silverado72 (14 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Entonces no rebusco los viejos? Sólo los que se presenten ahora por si ya ni están en esto?
> Yo tb puedo aportar alguna propiedad



Si alguien quiere desempolvar algún diseño anterior que lo presente y ya está. 

No creo que sea necesario añadir más premios, con el de Jedediah y el mío creo que es suficiente. Veamos que acogida tiene.


----------



## Silverado72 (14 Ene 2022)

Ya está abierto el hilo del concurso en el principal para que tenga más visibilidad:








Concurso I aniversario de Villa Burbuja VB Earth2


Para celebrar el próximo primer aniversario de la ciudad virtual de Villa Burbuja en Earth2, este próximo 26 de enero, lanzamos un concurso para diseñar un logo de Villa Burbuja y escoger un ganador. Los foreros @Jebediah y yo seleccionaremos dos diseños entre los presentados en este hilo, y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Le Fanu (14 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Gracias por contestar.
> 
> A ver si lo entiendo.
> 
> ...



1. No. Eso sería la creación del blueprint que, por decirlo de alguna forma, sería el plano, el borrador o el proyecto del holobuilding (que es el edificio holográfico ya plantado en tu propiedad).
2. Efectivamente. Pensaba que habías construido algo y luego habías modificado, pero si le diste a cancelar, abortaste la operación.
3. Sí, ya tendrás para almacenar recursos, en ese caso con un máximo de 420 m3. En teoría, desde su construcción ya está almacenando. Cuando estos se liberen de forma oficial (se supone que en el primer trimestre de este año) llevarás eso adelantado frente a los que no hayan construido, que empezarán desde cero.

El estimated ese de 0,01 se me escapa.


----------



## pepita (14 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> 1. No. Eso sería la creación del blueprint que, por decirlo de alguna forma, sería el plano, el borrador o el proyecto del holobuilding (que es el edificio holográfico ya plantado en tu propiedad).
> 2. Efectivamente. Pensaba que habías construido algo y luego habías modificado, pero si le diste a cancelar, abortaste la operación.
> 3. Sí, ya tendrás para almacenar recursos, en ese caso con un máximo de 420 m3. En teoría, desde su construcción ya está almacenando. Cuando estos se liberen de forma oficial (se supone que en el primer trimestre de este año) llevarás eso adelantado frente a los que no hayan construido, que empezarán desde cero.
> 
> El estimated ese de 0,01 se me escapa.



A mí me suena que hubo unos días en que eran gratis, pero como iba como una patata no hicimos


----------



## Elbrujo (14 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> 1. No. Eso sería la creación del blueprint que, por decirlo de alguna forma, sería el plano, el borrador o el proyecto del holobuilding (que es el edificio holográfico ya plantado en tu propiedad).
> 2. Efectivamente. Pensaba que habías construido algo y luego habías modificado, pero si le diste a cancelar, abortaste la operación.
> 3. Sí, ya tendrás para almacenar recursos, en ese caso con un máximo de 420 m3. En teoría, desde su construcción ya está almacenando. Cuando estos se liberen de forma oficial (se supone que en el primer trimestre de este año) llevarás eso adelantado frente a los que no hayan construido, que empezarán desde cero.
> 
> El estimated ese de 0,01 se me escapa.



Gracias por tu ayuda @Le Fanu. Seguire atento, si en algo os puedo ayudar aqui estoy


----------



## pepita (14 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Lo estamos comentando en el telegram... ¿Y si el ether se está acumulando y luego es una segunda cripto? Como pasa en Axie que hay un token del juego y otro que es de gobernanza, para votaciones y demás. El artículo de Shane que estuvimos discutiendo también decía "both token" que en su día supusimos que se referiría a essence y NFT, quizás es que en realidad eran dos token.
> 
> Un ether que no se esté acumulando o que no sirva para nada no tiene sentido, se daría directo la essence y listo. Si al final es otra cripto, más y mejor para nosotros.



Pues mirad a donde piensan algunos que puede estar yendo el ether:

When claiming Ether you only manage to get roughly 10 - 30% essence the other % may be put towards resource production in the background.


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Ene 2022)

Lo que importa ahora son los vídeos, joder.
Shame prometió vídeos tras el último update. No sé si ese Restyling responde al update o qué falta. El puñetero Kira es gilipollas, aburrido y disiento que él mucho de lo que dice, peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeroooooooooooo, tiene razón cuando dice eso de que los "inversores" de Earth2 NO se interesan por el proyecto de Earth2.

NADIE HABLA DE LOS VIDEOS, JODER

¿Dónde están los videos?

ADELANTO:
- Los vídeos NO os van a gustar, porque no os interesa una mierda el "metaverso".
- Los vídeos a mí me van a encantar.
- Ni con criptos, ni sin criptos... NO os váis a hacer ricos.


----------



## Jebediah (15 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo que importa ahora son los vídeos, joder.
> Shame prometió vídeos tras el último update. No sé si ese Restyling responde al update o qué falta. El puñetero Kira es gilipollas, aburrido y disiento que él mucho de lo que dice, peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeroooooooooooo, tiene razón cuando dice eso de que los "inversores" de Earth2 NO se interesan por el proyecto de Earth2.
> 
> NADIE HABLA DE LOS VIDEOS, JODER
> ...



¿De cuánto estamos hablando?


----------



## Pelamios1 (15 Ene 2022)

Don quijote tienes razon. Yo creo que estos tios se han encontrado en una situacion que no esperaban y ahora no saben muy bien por donde tirar. Ojala que saliese lo que dices tu y se metieran a fondo en el metaverso, pero me parece que al menos todos los de Discord estan en desacuerdo, solo quieren ver morterada y que suban los precios. Si siguen por este camino cuando saquen la crypto no se si aguantara E2 porque de momento no se ve el camino que quieren seguir.
Sobre que los videos no gustaran, pues no, pero al poco que lo piensen es lo mejor que puede suceder.
Por otro lado alguien sigue de cerca lo que ocurre con E2 en Corea? Es solo por ese famoso Dillon?. Saben algo que no sepamos?


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Don quijote tienes razon. Yo creo que estos tios se han encontrado en una situacion que no esperaban y ahora no saben muy bien por donde tirar. Ojala que saliese lo que dices tu y se metieran a fondo en el metaverso, pero me parece que al menos todos los de Discord estan en desacuerdo, solo quieren ver morterada y que suban los precios. Si siguen por este camino cuando saquen la crypto no se si aguantara E2 porque de momento no se ve el camino que quieren seguir.
> Sobre que los videos no gustaran, pues no, pero al poco que lo piensen es lo mejor que puede suceder.
> Por otro lado alguien sigue de cerca lo que ocurre con E2 en Corea? Es solo por ese famoso Dillon?. Saben algo que no sepamos?



Yo ya he vaticinado que lo de la criptomierda seguramente no será....
Y si lo es, seguramente será para peor.

Yo le veo muchos inconvenientes, el principal, que es algo críptico. Las criptomierdas siguen siendo una cosa de frikis, se pongan como se pongan.
Son difíciles de entender, más difíciles aún de manejar, complemante imprevisibles... La gente normal no las usa y, desde luego, la criptocosa no va a revolucionar el mundo. Llevo oyendo de la criptorevolución ya más de 20 años y nunca llega. Para ser una revolución inminente, se hace mucho esperar. Además no entiendo lo siguiente:

1. Como una empresa puede creer que hacer su producto críptico e inmanejable les ayudará y atraerá clientes. Al revés. A más difícil, más freaki... menos clientes.
2. Porqué los criptotestigos de la criptorevelación consideran que, si ocurre, eso los convertirá en gente rica.

¿Sabéis lo que sí atraería clientes? 
Que el 3D estuviera un poquito más desarrollado. Seguro que pueden hacer algo mejor que el video del coche ese derrapando.

Con un vídeo de esos al mes... el hype crecería exponencialmente.
Y me refiero a hype REAL, del de adolescentes gastandose dinero con la esperanza de poder jugar ese juego de los vídeos algún día en su PlayStation.


Pero oye, hay que entender que el mayor sueño de los pobres es dejar de ser pobres... y son sueños muy poderosos.
En el caso de los "inversores de E2", y un 99% de los que pululan este hilo, son sueños que les han cegado completamente.

- No hay más que ver cuando se pusieron a tirar el dinero en EPL con la esperanzan de que "valdrán algo", cuando era lógico que NO, nunca lo valdrán.... hasta que funcione el metaverso y sólo en casos muy seleccionados.
- No hay más que ver como reaccionaron al vídeo del coche... Indiferencia total.
- No hay más que ver el poco interés que muestran hacia el millón de bugs de los Holobuildings.
- No hay más que ver el nulo interés en los holobuilding hasta que les dijeron "se está acumulado tu pasta ahí pero sólo si pones un cubo".
- No hay más que ver cuando el mejillón dijo que "el planeta ya estaba realizado en 3D", porque voy una bola nosedónde. Nadie se rió de él, ni nadie dijo nada. Indferencia total.


Todo es así:
- De lo interesante, pasan por completo.
- De lo que ingenueamente creen que les hará ricos, no se sabe por qué, eso les obsesiona.

Yo veo a la mayor parte de gente que, como yo, tiene esperanzas en este proyecto, muy perdida sobre la naturaleza del mismo.
Se nota que la mayoría no tienen una personalidad constructora o creativa.... sólo especulativa, e incluso, como especuladores, son ingenuos. No ven el cuadro global.

No me gusta Kira, y no creo que tenga razón...y , de hecho, él también peca de algunas obsesiones, pero en eso de que "la mayoría de inversores están empanaos", tiene toda la razón.


Videos ya.


----------



## pepita (15 Ene 2022)

Que agonía por Dios

Esta se la dedico a Don Quijote


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Que agonía por Dios
> 
> Esta se la dedico a Don Quijote




Si no te tuvieras que esforzar tanto por ser simpática, serías más auténtica.


----------



## pepita (15 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si no te esforzaras tanto por ser simpática, serías más auténtica.



No me esfuerzo, es que lo soy


----------



## pepita (15 Ene 2022)

Espero que la hayas escuchado


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No me esfuerzo, es que lo soy



Una parte de ti sabe que sin aspavientos, no es nada.
Los demás no lo decimos por decoro.


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Espero que la hayas escuchado



Me parece bien que esperes cosas.
Es lo que hacen los que no hacen cosas.... esperarlas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Ene 2022)

Acabo de hacer mi primera actualización online de mi lista de propiedades de E2. Click y lo hace solo...

Si hay propiedades nuevas, las añade, y si en la tabla había alguna que no exista en realidad, porque se ha vendido o porque el nombre estaba mal o algo, la borra.

La primera actualización tarda un poco más... Unos 30 segundos o así, porque debe pinchar link a link, uno por uno, para leer los datos.
Después ya no, y en cuatro o cinco segundos lo hace.

De momento sólo la lista de propiedades, precio pagado, precio actual, tier, clase, etcétera....

Ahora voy a programar que lea también el estado del slotting...

Dicen que las joyas Tier 3 vienen pronto, y habrá más tamaños, o más colores, o más recetas, o más de todo eso al mismo tiempo... necesito que lo del slotting lo haga también para que los cálculos joyescos sean precisos.


----------



## pepita (15 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Una parte de ti sabe que sin aspavientos, no es nada.
> Los demás no lo decimos por decoro.



No, no es cierto, soy simpática, con o sin aspavientos. 
No vas a acertar, ni me conoces, no te esfuerces en llevarlo a lo personal, lo de agonía se refiere al juego.

Estar años esperando por si acaso se hace un 3D me parece agónico pudiendo comprar directamente el 3D mas avanzado y estar ya jugando.


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No, no es cierto, soy simpática, con o sin aspavientos.
> No vas a acertar, ni me conoces, no te esfuerces en llevarlo a lo personal, lo de agonía se refiere al juego.
> 
> Estar años esperando por si acaso se hace un 3D me parece agónico pudiendo comprar directamente el 3D mas avanzado y estar ya jugando.



Mucho más agónico es esperar hacerse rico sin trabajar.

Y si se pudiera jugar a un GTA mundial, lo estaría haciendo ya.
El que haga el primer GTA mundial... ese sí se va a hacer rico.


----------



## pepita (15 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Mucho más agónico es esperar hacerse rico sin trabajar.
> 
> Y si se pudiera jugar a un GTA mundial, lo estaría haciendo ya.
> El que haga el primer GTA mundial... ese sí se va a hacer rico.



Yo no espero hacerme rica, lo hago por mi país, para poder pagar mucho a hacienda


----------



## pepita (15 Ene 2022)

Yo juego a este juego además, me entretiene y me gusta, si no pierdo lo que he puesto ya estaré contenta


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Yo no espero hacerme rica, lo hago por mi país, para poder pagar mucho a hacienda



¿Eres consciente de que, de todas las diferentes formas de ironía que hay, esa es la más insulsa, conformista, bobalicona, fácil y barata o, por contra, encuando tienes la ocurrencia la consideras resplandeciente y fulgurante?


----------



## Don_Quijote (15 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Yo juego a este juego además, me entretiene y me gusta, si no pierdo lo que he puesto ya estaré contenta



Lo mejor que puedes hacer es seguir poniendo más y más y más....

Y cuando alguien te ofrezca la posibilidad de recuperar lo que te ha costado una parcela, como una pequeña islita en medio de nosedónde, dilde que no.

Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## pepita (15 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Eres consciente de que, de todas las diferentes formas de ironía que hay, esa es la más insulsa, conformista, bobalicona, fácil y barata o, por contra, encuando tienes la ocurrencia la consideras resplandeciente y fulgurante?



si, claro que lo sé, soy insulsa , conformista, bobalicona . Barata no, lo siento


----------



## pepita (15 Ene 2022)

Ni fácil, que fui a un colegio de monjas


----------



## pepita (15 Ene 2022)

En resumen, que no te ha gustado la canción.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> En resumen, que no te ha gustado la canción.



Que no la he escuchado, melona.

Hay muchas cosas que quiero meter primero y que tienen prioridad, como por ejemplo, estas:

- Que lea automáticamente el estado del slotting.

- Que lea la lista de transacciones completa, eso permitirá hacer balances y cálculos más exactos. ¿Alguién sabe cuánto se ha gastado EXACTAMENTE, y cuánto ha recibido en Withadrawal EXACTAMENTE, CUÁNTO ha tardado en ganarlo REALMENTE? Quiero que esa info esté dentro para poder hacer cálculos y gráficas más precisos. Meterlo a mano puede ser una locura. Así se podrá saber cuánto y cuándo EXACTAMENTE se ha recibido por LITS, por Referal Code, por esto o por lo otro... Si se quedan todos los movimientos registrados, los pronósticos o lo largo del tiempo serán mejores.

- Que lea automáticamente el estado del inventario, necesario para los cálculos de crafting, que estoy seguro de que, con el tiempo, se van a complicar bastante, y saber qué es lo mejor de cara a comprar/vender/craftear/slotear joyas es importante.

- Quiero meterle soporte multilenguaje, para que funcione en español, inglés, alemán, y que sea fácil meterle más idiomas.

- Columna automática de preio pagado/tile, precio de mercado/tile... para hacer gráficas y cálculos más precisos. Eso es fácil.

- Todo el tema de que haga gráficas, con una pantallita para configurarlas, añadir, borrar que todo sea muy fácil de usar.

- Por supuesto, que lea los recursos también, cuando estén, y cuando se sepa algo más, que lea número de Holos/Buildings, con su número de vértices, volumen y tal.

Vamos, que en meterlo todo eso... tardaré un buen tiempo, así que voy poco a poco.
Se está convirtiendo en una Macro tremenda, la verdad.

Además existe una posibilidad.... que funcione en las dos direcciones, es decir, que si se hacen cambios en el Excel, por ejemplo en el slotting, mediante un botón haga esos cambios "online", automáticamente... Es una posibilidad, aún no he probado nada, pero a lo mejor algún día.
De momento funciona sólo en una única dirección, de lectura: de E2 al Excel. Al revés no está previsto, de momento.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ene 2022)

Y ahora la pregunta del millón:

*¿Cuántos de los IMBERSORES de E2 que hay en este hilo querrían PROBAR esta tabla?*
Está inacabada aún, pero creo que pronto podré contar con algo así como una VERSION BETA.

Porque el problema de estas cosas es que, cuando las usan otras personas que no son uno mismo, pueden salir mucho bugs, muchos errores que en mi ordenador, o con mis datos, no se dan, etcétera.

Es es una de las razones por las que la quiero ofrecer una versión Beta a la peña de gratis... más que nada para que me digan si les falla, cómo les falla, cuándo les falla. Yo intento hacer el software lo más robusto posible, pero realmente estas cosas funcionan si se usan por muchas personas y se DEPURAN de posibles errores.

También cierto FEEDBACK, me vendría bien. Yo le estoy metiendo todas las funcionalidades que creo que son útiles. Estoy especialmente orgulloso del "calculador de joyas". El algoritmo para eso es realmente complejo, pero muy potente y útil. Aún así, pues me vendría bien saber qué le falta, qué se echa de menos, etcétera. Usaré esa información para mejorar la versión v.2, v.3 y y así.

Sé que me voy a arrepentir de hacer esta pregunta, pero me reconforta saber que muchos se arrepentirán de haber respondido tonterías cuando se les preguntó...


----------



## Kartal (16 Ene 2022)

Si no fue capaz ni de terminar el censo de Villa Burbuja...


----------



## Pelamios1 (16 Ene 2022)

Si sacan el hilo de consumo responsable y lo mandan a otro sitio me dare por satisfecho. Aunque es posible que termine en guarderia ....


----------



## pepita (16 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Si sacan el hilo de consumo responsable y lo mandan a otro sitio me dare por *satisfecho*. Aunque es posible que termine en guarderia ....



Pues haz un contrahilo de título Scam, para quejaros de que no hay 3D, de que Shane no sabe por donde le da el aire, de que es un ponzi, de lo idiotas que somos los que estamos aquí, del dinero que estamos tirando, de lo pobres y tontos que somos.

Ibais a estar super *satisfechos*, seguro que habría mas visitas y comentarios y podreis expulsar la bilis a gusto. En vez de depender de un hilo que odiais y estar siempre haciendoos mala sangre


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Pues haz un contrahilo de título Scam, para quejaros de que no hay 3D, de que Shane no sabe por donde le da el aire, de que es un ponzi, de lo idiotas que somos los que estamos aquí, del dinero que estamos tirando, de lo pobres y tontos que somos.
> 
> Ibais a estar super *satisfechos*, seguro que habría mas visitas y comentarios y podreis expulsar la bilis a gusto. En vez de depender de un hilo que odiais y estar siempre haciendoos mala sangre



La próxima vez que alguien te llame "tonta", en lugar de dar por sentado que se está quejando, contempla la posibilidad de que NO se esté quejando, sino simplemente señalando una característica evidente, como "ese coche es rojo" o "ese prado es verde".

No porque alguien señale algo quiere decir que se queja.

El 90% de la gente es idiota, de hecho, y no vale para hacer la o con un canuto... pero no me quejo por ello.
Es su problema y su limitación el querer ser así, ya que la inteligencia no es una cuestión de dote, ni de habilidades, sino de voluntad.


Es idiota el que es un VAGO MENTAL, y le da pereza profundizar y pensar.
Es inteligente el que entrena mucho para serlo.

No es una cuestión de talento, sino de disciplina.


----------



## pepita (16 Ene 2022)

Igual te crees que me mueve algo que me llames tonta.

A mí lo que me joroba es que un hilo que era de buen rollo sea siempre de lloricas y quejicas . 

A mí si un juego no me gusta me voy a otro, no estoy dándole el coñazo diariamente al que lo juega.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Igual te crees que me mueve algo que me llames tonta.
> 
> A mí lo que me joroba es que un hilo que era de buen rollo sea siempre de lloricas y quejicas .
> 
> A mí si un juego no me gusta me voy a otro, no estoy dándole el coñazo diariamente al que lo juega.



Creo que eso es otro aspaviento.

El 90% de las veces que se acusa de "llorar"... no se contempla lloro por ningún lado.
El 90% de las veces que se quejan de "quejas"... el único quejido es el de aquel que está obsesionado con el quejido ajeno y lo ve en cualquier lado, aunque no exista.

También es bastante discutible eso de "dar el coñazo".
Normalente usan esa expresión todos aquellos que quieren que los demás no hablen sino de lo que esa persona quiere. Todo lo demás es "dar el coñazo".

El problema del pensamiento milenial es que es monolítico. Se basa en 3 o 4 premisas muy chuscas, y ahí se queda. Inmovilista por completo.

Yo víctima superstar, tú monstruo facha/quejica/lloroso/enemigo/novacunado/homofobo/maleducado....

Salir de esa ecuación mental es adentrarme en un MULTIVERSO de posibilidades fascinantes.


----------



## Pelamios1 (16 Ene 2022)

Que gratuita es tu respuesta Pepita, que yo sepa no te he dicho nada.
A mi el hilo me gusta, no hago mala sangre solo doy una opinion como cualquier otra. Bienvenidos todos los que entran y gastan en E2 pero segun tome una direccion u otra el proyecto sera un chicharrilo para que algunos saquen unas pelas o algo a largo plazo. Desconozco si Shane sabe o no lo que esta haciendo, tambien desconozco si es el quien corta el bacalao.
Y malinterpretas satisfecho. Digo que me gustaria que el hilo terminase en inversiones para darle un zasca a todo el mundo que se ha reido de esto y no porque pueda salir mal (facil) sino porque todo tiene un riesgo pero hay quien solo lo ve donde le parece.
Al final no si creer que Shane es como el tenista, nuestro señor renacido o que la fe en ganar dinero ciega al personal y en esta tesitura me pones tu y la gente de Discord. Tambien tengo unas perrillas en esto y me gustaria que diese algo.
NI hago spam ni soy palmero.


----------



## pepita (16 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Que gratuita es tu respuesta Pepita, que yo sepa no te he dicho nada.
> A mi el hilo me gusta, no hago mala sangre solo doy una opinion como cualquier otra. Bienvenidos todos los que entran y gastan en E2 pero segun tome una direccion u otra el proyecto sera un chicharrilo para que algunos saquen unas pelas o algo a largo plazo. Desconozco si Shane sabe o no lo que esta haciendo, tambien desconozco si es el quien corta el bacalao.
> Y malinterpretas satisfecho. Digo que me gustaria que el hilo terminase en inversiones para darle un zasca a todo el mundo que se ha reido de esto y no porque pueda salir mal (facil) sino porque todo tiene un riesgo pero hay quien solo lo ve donde le parece.
> Al final no si creer que Shane es como el tenista, nuestro señor renacido o que la fe en ganar dinero ciega al personal y en esta tesitura me pones tu y la gente de Discord. Tambien tengo unas perrillas en esto y me gustaria que diese algo.
> NI hago spam ni soy palmero.



Vale, perdona, sí , te he malinterpretado
Y tienes razón en lo que dices
Yo no tengo fe ciega ni de lejos, si no pierdo me daré por satisfecha, y lo que puedo perder sin ningún trauma lo sé yo, como lo debería saber el que juega a la lotería.


----------



## Kartal (16 Ene 2022)

No sé si el proyecto llegará a buen puerto o no, pero expongo mi caso hasta el día de hoy. Yo no me registré en Earth 2 para invertir sino por el juego en sí. Pero tras descubrir el mercado, y como el proyecto iba bastante lento, me dediqué a hacer compraventa de propiedades durante meses. Resultado: he sacado más de 2.500 € netos de beneficio en cash ya líquido y sigo dentro por si suena la flauta.

Para Molinillos por supuesto que esto son migajas y según él habré fracasado porque no me he hecho rico, pero para mí es un dinerito extra que no esperaba y que utilizaré para visitar más países en los que en Earth 1 todavía no he estado.


----------



## Pelamios1 (16 Ene 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> No sé si el proyecto llegará a buen puerto o no, pero expongo mi caso hasta el día de hoy. Yo no me registré en Earth 2 para invertir sino por el juego en sí. Pero tras descubrir el mercado, y como el proyecto iba bastante lento, me dediqué a hacer compraventa de propiedades durante meses. Resultado: he sacado más de 2.500 € netos de beneficio en cash ya líquido y sigo dentro por si suena la flauta.
> 
> Para Molinillos por supuesto que esto son migajas y según él habré fracasado porque no me he hecho rico, pero para mí es un dinerito extra que no esperaba y que utilizaré para visitar más países en los que en Earth 1 todavía no he estado.



Eso intento yo. A dios rogando y con el mazo dando.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Ene 2022)

Pues entre dinero propio y lo generado en el juego, yo he metido 30.000$ hasta ahora y no he sacado ni un euro. Debo ser el único TONTO REAL en este hilo.


----------



## Kartal (16 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues entre dinero propio y lo generado en el juego, yo he metido 30.000$ hasta ahora y no he sacado ni un euro. Debo ser el único TONTO REAL en este hilo.



Tú juegas en otra liga, Jebe. En tu caso si sale bien la cosa en unos años igual te compras un pisito con lo que saques de aquí. Son estrategias diferentes.


----------



## Pelamios1 (16 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues entre dinero propio y lo generado en el juego, yo he metido 30.000$ hasta ahora y no he sacado ni un euro. Debo ser el único TONTO REAL en este hilo.



Tranqui que yo he dicho que lo estoy intentando. Tambien estoy en el club de los tontos.


----------



## Silverado72 (16 Ene 2022)

Y además ¿ y todo lo que aprendemos de Geografía y Urbanismo mundial? Sin ir más lejos acabo de descubrir que Alba Iulia en Rumania tiene un centro a partir de una fortaleza poligonal, del siglo XVIII.









Earth 2®







app.earth2.io


----------



## pepita (16 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues entre dinero propio y lo generado en el juego, yo he metido 30.000$ hasta ahora y no he sacado ni un euro. Debo ser el único TONTO REAL en este hilo.



Será principalmente porque puedes, con 50 euros si que no se va a hacer nadie rico. Yo tampoco he sacado ni pienso sacar. 
Pero vamos que cada uno haga lo que quiera y pueda, no creo que nadie tenga que decir lo que debe o no hacer cada uno con lo SUYO.


----------



## Pelamios1 (16 Ene 2022)

Una curiosidad. Suelo pasar un rato viendo transacciones de otros en el juego, no se si vosotros tambien haceis lo mismo. Pues me he encontrado esta semana por dos veces jugadores nuevos que en sus perfiles apararecen tarjetas de presentacion de su empresa o trabajo que se corresponden con asesores financieros. Uno de ellos esta en Francia y publica articulos. Tiene alguna logica?
Uno de ellos es Mon Conseil Boursier
Quiero decir no es un poco loco esto?


----------



## Silverado72 (16 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Una curiosidad. Suelo pasar un rato viendo transacciones de otros en el juego, no se si vosotros tambien haceis lo mismo. Pues me he encontrado esta semana por dos veces jugadores nuevos que en sus perfiles apararecen tarjetas de presentacion de su empresa o trabajo que se corresponden con asesores financieros. Uno de ellos esta en Francia y publica articulos. Tiene alguna logica?
> Uno de ellos es Mon Conseil Boursier
> Quiero decir no es un poco loco esto?



Los jugadores tienen sus empleos. Si deciden publicitarlo es cosa suya.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Una curiosidad. Suelo pasar un rato viendo transacciones de otros en el juego, no se si vosotros tambien haceis lo mismo. Pues me he encontrado esta semana por dos veces jugadores nuevos que en sus perfiles apararecen tarjetas de presentacion de su empresa o trabajo que se corresponden con asesores financieros. Uno de ellos esta en Francia y publica articulos. Tiene alguna logica?
> Uno de ellos es Mon Conseil Boursier
> Quiero decir no es un poco loco esto?



Al fin y al cabo es a lo que aspira llegar este proyecto en la rama de inversiones digamos, publicitar en este metaverso sus trabajos, obras de arte, real state o más adelante trabajos de dentro del mismo metaverso, como diseñadores, inversores, etc. En este punto del proyecto sí parece un poco loco pero si todo avanza bien llegará a eso.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Será principalmente porque puedes, con 50 euros si que no se va a hacer nadie rico. Yo tampoco he sacado ni pienso sacar.
> Pero vamos que cada uno haga lo que quiera y pueda, no creo que nadie tenga que decir lo que debe o no hacer cada uno con lo SUYO.




Yo he invertido 200€. No llega, 197 y pico.
Ahora me he propuesto recuperarlos, pero sin vender, es decir sacándolo de venta de joyas, LITS, venta de holos, y demás zarandajas que vayan sacando.

Entonces quiero hacer mi primer Withdrawal, así me quedo a 0, pero con todas las propiedades y con todo.

Si consigo eso, me plantearé invertir más.
Ahora mismo estoy mosca por eso de la criptomierda. Una conversión más. En las conversiones de divisa, de la que naturaleza que sean, siempre se pierde.

A veces me entra la tentación de invertir más, la verdad, porque puedo... pero gracias a Dios me controlo. El proyecto da muchos palos de ciego y eso intranquiliza.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Los jugadores tienen sus empleos. Si deciden publicitarlo es cosa suya.



Curioso que empecéis a usar el término "jugadores", en lugar de "inversores", que es el único que usábais al principio.

Otro término que no se usa, y debería, es el término "cliente".


----------



## antoniussss (16 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Una curiosidad. Suelo pasar un rato viendo transacciones de otros en el juego, no se si vosotros tambien haceis lo mismo. Pues me he encontrado esta semana por dos veces jugadores nuevos que en sus perfiles apararecen tarjetas de presentacion de su empresa o trabajo que se corresponden con asesores financieros. Uno de ellos esta en Francia y publica articulos. Tiene alguna logica?
> Uno de ellos es Mon Conseil Boursier
> Quiero decir no es un poco loco esto?



y porque no conoces al mejillón, también tiene su tarjeta de "corbatilla verde del Metaverso", un "eshhhperto".

Antes de abrirse un territorio dice a sus invershooores espere usted que compre yo, y ya te digo exactamente dónde comprar luego y esos eurillos que se lleva.


----------



## Pelamios1 (16 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> *Yo he invertido* 200€. No llega, 197 y pico.
> Ahora me he propuesto recuperarlos, pero sin vender, es decir sacándolo de venta de joyas, LITS, venta de holos, y demás zarandajas que vayan sacando.
> 
> Entonces quiero hacer mi primer Withdrawal, así me quedo a 0, pero con todas las propiedades y con todo.
> ...



Hostia Quijote querras decir yo he jugado. Sino el discurso queda flojo.


----------



## Pelamios1 (16 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> y porque no conoces al mejillón, también tiene su tarjeta de "corbatilla verde del Metaverso", un "eshhhperto".
> 
> Antes de abrirse un territorio dice a sus invershooores espere usted que compre yo, y ya te digo exactamente dónde comprar luego y esos eurillos que se lleva.



Bueno si tenemos eshhpertos estamos salvados.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Hostia Quijote querras decir yo he jugado. Sino el discurso queda flojo.



En absoluto, dado el contexto de lo que estaba escribiendo en ese mensaje. El término está perfectamente seleccionado.


----------



## mulleixion (16 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> y porque no conoces al mejillón, también tiene su tarjeta de "corbatilla verde del Metaverso", un "eshhhperto".
> 
> Antes de abrirse un territorio dice a sus invershooores espere usted que compre yo, y ya te digo exactamente dónde comprar luego y esos eurillos que se lleva.




Pobrecillo... Encima de fanboy, celoso del éxito ajeno


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues entre dinero propio y lo generado en el juego, yo he metido 30.000$ hasta ahora y no he sacado ni un euro. Debo ser el único TONTO REAL en este hilo.



Buff qie paston tio. Yo el dinero de valoracion en amarillo son 360 tristes euros  .

Aun asi no pierdo la esperanza de acerme ricoh


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Al fin y al cabo es a lo que aspira llegar este proyecto en la rama de inversiones digamos, publicitar en este metaverso sus trabajos, obras de arte, real state o más adelante trabajos de dentro del mismo metaverso, como diseñadores, inversores, etc. En este punto del proyecto sí parece un poco loco pero si todo avanza bien llegará a eso.



Eso veo yo. Que esto tiene muchas posibilidades y variantes, una de ellas son las criptos (ojo que pueden ser varias) otra es la publicidad y otra el propio juego en si y sepa dios si llegara a los negocios y alomejor puedes anunciar la venta de tu piso aqui.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Buff qie paston tio. Yo el dinero de valoracion en amarillo son 360 tristes euros  .
> 
> Aun asi no pierdo la esperanza de acerme ricoh



El dinero en amarillo es sólo el cálculo de E2, que poco, o nada, tiene que ver con la realidad de tu situación real.
La cifra amarilla es una "paja mental", por así decirlo. No existe hasta que se ha vendido, por lo que esa cifra es una mera especulación.

Tu situación real, en la actualidad, sin pajas mentales, se calcula de otro modo:
- Calculando cuánto has metido en euros en el juego (en la pestaña Transaction-Credits), súmalo todo.
- Calculando cuánto has sacado (en la pestaña Transaction-Withdrawals), súmalo todo.
- Restando una cantidad a la otra.

Si la gente conociera esa cifra, en lugar de quedarse con la amarilla, valorarían mejor lo que vale o deja de valer Earth2.
Earth2 no publica esa cifra claramente ya que, claro, muchos se espantarían...

Y de ahí que la tabla Excel leerá próximamente toda la información de Transactions, para poder hacer cálculos sobre el balance REAL de Earth 2, no sólo en términos absolutos, sino tabulado en el tiempo...

La cifra en amarillo es para enganchar al personal.


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El dinero en amarillo es sólo el cálculo de E2, que poco, o nada, tiene que ver con la realidad de tu situación real.
> La cifra amarilla es una "paja mental", por así decirlo. No existe hasta que se ha vendido, por lo que esa cifra es una mera especulación.
> 
> Tu situación real, en la actualidad, sin pajas mentales, se calcula de otro modo:
> ...



Aun no he vendido nada ni quiero hacerlo. Tengo demasiado aprecio mi mini imperio brujil. Tengo terruños dispersos por todos lados casi todos en paises terecermundistas eso si, no tengo ni una puta casilla en eeuu ni en paises europeos salvo españa y andorra


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Buff qie paston tio. Yo el dinero de valoracion en amarillo son 360 tristes euros  .
> 
> Aun asi no pierdo la esperanza de acerme ricoh







Elbrujo dijo:


> Aun no he vendido nada ni quiero hacerlo. Tengo demasiado aprecio mi mini imperio brujil. Tengo terruños dispersos por todos lados casi todos en paises terecermundistas eso si, no tengo ni una puta casilla en eeuu ni en paises europeos salvo españa y andorra



Pues me parece muy bien.

Y ese pastón no es tanto... ya que es el cálculo sobredimensionado de Earth2.

La realidad será muy diferente, si se analiza con frialdad.
Haciendo un cálculo grosso modo.

Si tiene 30.000 de amarillo, eso querrá decir que en REAL, habrá invertido 4 veces menos, al menos.
Es decir, habrá invertido unos 7500€, o incluso menos, si durante estos meses ha hecho mucha compra-venta. No sé si es un especulador activo o eso lo invirtió y no lo ha movido.

Si es "inmovilista", es una cifra considerable, pero muy lejos de 30.000.
Si es movilista, eso querría decir que la cifra original pudiera ser 5000 o así.

Aproximadamente...


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pues me parece muy bien.
> 
> Y ese pastón no es tanto... ya que es el cálculo sobredimensionado de Earth2.
> 
> ...



Y se sabe algo de la cripto? Van a sacarla pronto o como vamos?

Estoy deseando ver a los rusos comprandones tierras en VB


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Y se sabe algo de la cripto? Van a sacarla pronto o como vamos?
> 
> Estoy deseando ver a los rusos comprandones tierras en VB




Dicen muchas cosas, pero saber, se sabe más bien poco.
Los hay que hablan de la segunda tercera y cuarta cripto.
Los hay que ya aspiran a vender deuda de cripto de Earth2 al BCE.
A los que somos escépticos se nos trata de chalaos.
La opinión en general es favorable, pero no se sabe por qué.
Nadie ha explicado aún como una "moneda descentralizada", estará centralizada en Earth2, ni falta que hace. Las explicaciones son llorico-trolls-presbiterianas.


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Dicen muchas cosas, pero saber, se sabe más bien poco.
> Los hay que hablan de la segunda tercera y cuarta cripto.
> Los hay que ya aspiran a venderdeuda de cripto de Earth2 al BCE.
> A los que somos escépticos se nos trata de chalaos.
> ...



Una noticia que acabo de ver. El futuro son las criptos








Por qué la clave del futuro del metaverso no será Facebook, sino las criptomonedas


El futuro de estas plataformas es imprevisible, pero lo que está claro es que el mundo 'cripto' será un elemento clave para su funcionamiento y, sobre todo, su éxito




www.google.com


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Una noticia que acabo de ver. El futuro son las criptos




Yo llevo viendo la misma noticia 20 años, la verdad.
Los criptotestigos siempre dicen que es una REVOLUCIÓN INMINENTE... pero de INMINENTE no tiene nada y la revolución nunca llega.
Para ser INMINENTE, ya tarda.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo llevo viendo la misma noticia 20 años, la verdad.
> Los criptotestigos siempre dicen que es una REVOLUCIÓN INMINENTE... pero de INMINENTE no tiene nada y la revolución nunca llega.
> Para ser INMINENTE, ya tarda.



Serán 12 años, como máximo.


----------



## Pelamios1 (16 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pues me parece muy bien.
> 
> Y ese pastón no es tanto... ya que es el cálculo sobredimensionado de Earth2.
> 
> ...



Bastante bien calculado. Creo que la mayoria de los jugadores tienen en amarillo entre el doble y el cuadruple de lo gastado. Lo mas loleante son los nuevos jugadores que han comenzado solo con t2, se estan dejando de media el primer mes unos 400 euros y el amarillo sera como un mojon. Me tiene enganchado mirar nuevos perfiles tal vez porque en mi mente ya no veo esto como novedad y me resultan raro tanto nuevo cliente.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Bastante bien calculado. Creo que la mayoria de los jugadores tienen en amarillo entre el doble y el cuadruple de lo gastado. Lo mas loleante son los nuevos jugadores que han comenzado solo con t2, se estan dejando de media el primer mes unos 400 euros y el amarillo sera como un mojon. Me tiene enganchado mirar nuevos perfiles tal vez porque en mi mente ya no veo esto como novedad y me resultan raro tanto nuevo cliente.



Es un truco psicológico muy tonto. Meten 10, les dicen que tienen 50, y ellos se excitan pensando que realmente tienen 50.

También funciona con los perros.
A un perro le puedes dar una galleta o
le puedes dar DOS VECES media galleta.

¿Es lo mismo, no? Pues para el perro lo segundo es más.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Es un truco psicológico muy tonto. Meten 10, les dicen que tienen 50, y ellos se excitan pensando que realmente tienen 50.
> 
> También funciona con los perros.
> A un perro le puedes dar una galleta o
> ...



Si tuvieran intención de engañar a tontos no pondrían un ranking de créditos gastados donde además se cuenta como gastado el dinero que se ha generado en el propio juego.


----------



## pepita (16 Ene 2022)

Hay que ver lo fácil que es engañar al 90% de la gente que conoce Don Quijote.
Tan dificil no es. Si no sabes lo que vale lo que tienes, sólo tienes que ponerlo en venta e ir bajando.


----------



## Don_Quijote (16 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Hay que ver lo fácil que es engañar al 90% de la gente que conoce Don Quijote.
> Tan dificil no es. Si no sabes lo que vale lo que tienes, sólo tienes que ponerlo en venta e ir bajando.



Sinceramente, pepita: sería aceptable que entendieras que yo no me siento obligado a responder a cosas que no he dicho. Ese truco funciona sólo con gente muy novata.
Acéptalo: entre lo que digo, y lo que tú puedes entender, hay un trecho que no puedes o no quieres recorrer.


----------



## antoniussss (17 Ene 2022)

No es una tonteria lo que dice el molinillos, hemos estado mucho tiempo en que nuevos jugadores que compraban tierra nueva tenian perdidas del 80 x ciento inmediatas al siguiente segundo frente l valor del mercadillo.


----------



## pepita (17 Ene 2022)

Pérdidas tan imaginarias como las ganancias,.

Supongo que al ser tonto el 90% de la población harán eso, comprar y vender al segundo siguiente a pérdidas del 80%, a pesar de que se creen que vale el 500% más.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Pérdidas tan imaginarias como las ganancias,.
> 
> Supongo que al ser tonto el 90% de la población harán eso, comprar y vender al segundo siguiente a pérdidas del 80%, a pesar de que se creen que vale el 500% más.




En realidad lo que haga o deje de hacer la gente en el futuro depende................ del 3D.
Si funciona, todo seguirá creciendo... alguien copiará la idea y lo hará mejor, pero hasta entonces, habrá posibilidades de ganar.
Si no funciona, habrá desbandada general y se venderá una parte a la baja. Otra parte ni se podrá vender, porque nadie la querrá.

Todo depende del 3D.


----------



## Pelamios1 (17 Ene 2022)

No veo engaño en lo amarillo, me recuerda a la tienda de barrio que siempre esta con superofertas del 70% por liquidacion de genero. Lo veo mas como Pepita creo que puede ser que te tomen el pelo el primer dia que entres en la tienda pero el segundo ya ves que solo se trata de publicidad engañosa. Eso no quiere decir que los productos de la tienda sean malos o no tengan buen precio. Eso si, es una estrategia comercial como poco algo paco.

Sagreño es cierto lo que dices pero nadie les obliga a comprar en terreno nuevo, pueden perfectamente comprar usado o no comprar.

Lo que veo dificil es integrar la cripto con el sistema de joyas. Si terminan por sacarla tendran que ajustar mucho el volumen de la moneda me explico. Parece que ellos mismo con las Epl y el mercado han decidido que el valor sea de 10 ctm, creo que es algo que mucha gente no espera y los entiendo, he dado un repaso a criptos de juegos similares y si bien es cierto que se pueden encontrar algunas con ese valor la media ponderada estaria entre 1 a 60 dolares mas o menos. Supongamos que sale a un 1, eso serian unos 73 dolares por una jamaica luminosa, joya que solo aumenta 1,2% la produccion de recursos y ya sabemos que los terrenos tienen poca capacidad de slotear joyas, lo que puede decir que salgan nuevas joyas que tal vez aumenten digamos a un 5% eso bien podrian ser 200 criptos es decir 200 dolares. ¿Tendria sentido esos precios?. Yo creo que no, aunque claro a los que tenga 100 luminosas si les tiene sentido. Asi que al final salen varios escenarios, los expongo y seguro que me dejo alguno.
O bien las joyas y las EPLs se desligan de la cripto, o la la tirada de cripto sera enorme. Si se desligan pueden tener razon los que hablan de una segunda moneda (personalmente creo que los que hablan de la segunda moneda han llegado a este razonamiento de la misma manera), sino se desliga la moneda saldra a 0.10 y mucha peña se quedara a cuadros.
Tal vez una cripto de precio bajo es decir 0.10 o menos y que sea deflaccionaria por la necesaria quema para joyas y EPLs etc sea lo mas logico. Pero como lo recibiran los jugadores?.

Quiero dejar claro que no tengo la mas remota idea de lo que hablo. Pero como veis el tema los que sabeis?

Digo esto porque en principio mi estrategia la encamine a la generacion de esencia ya que tengo poco gastado en el juego y me parecia una buena forma de recuperar o ganar algo. Ahora dandole una vuelta a todo me parece que puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## pepita (17 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> No veo engaño en lo amarillo, me recuerda a la tienda de barrio que siempre esta con superofertas del 70% por liquidacion de genero. Lo veo mas como Pepita creo que puede ser que te tomen el pelo el primer dia que entres en la tienda pero el segundo ya ves que solo se trata de publicidad engañosa. Eso no quiere decir que los productos de la tienda sean malos o no tengan buen precio. Eso si, es una estrategia comercial como poco algo paco.
> 
> Sagreño es cierto lo que dices pero nadie les obliga a comprar en terreno nuevo, pueden perfectamente comprar usado o no comprar.
> 
> ...



Lo de las EPLs fue la mayor cagada, Shane ya no departe en discord después de eso, porque se deja presionar por los 4 listos de siempre, que incluso le amenazaron con vender 20 joyas y bajar el mercado. UH que miedo. Y el muy (bonachón diría yo) .... cedió.

Nunca estuvo previsto que se compraran con essence, porque es de cajón.
Pero tiene fácil solución, se desliga de nuevo y punto.

El precio de salida se acercará más a 0.012 que a 0.12, me parece a mí. Vendrá el subidón desde el exchange. Y ahí sí que todos creyendo que son millonarios a vender como locos, bajada a los infiernos y tras unos meses de pánico o años veremos su valor.

Tienen a un equipo estudiando cual es la mejor manera de hacerlo, yo tampoco tengo ni idea, pero ellos sí, y en su mano está la cantidad de esencia total que saldrá y los precio de su uso,. Si es demasiado cara para las joyas actuales , se pueden presentar recetas que necesiten menos esencia y activen otras facetas del ecosistema como los recursos, construcciones,anuncios, etc.

En fin que de momento no sabemos nada. Confiar que lo estén haciendo bien.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Ene 2022)

Podrían desligar la essence de las joyas y epl y enlazar estos al ether que tiene mucho más supply y así mantener el valor más o menos.


----------



## Pelamios1 (17 Ene 2022)

Supongo que es precio de salida tampoco podria ser muy inferior a 0.10 o todo el mundo se le tiraria al cuello al menos hasta el subidon. La joyas comunes con essence a 0.012 no deberian costar mas de 0.012.
Tampoco veo subidon del exchange sin los videos que pide Quijote.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Supongo que es precio de salida tampoco podria ser muy inferior a 0.10 o todo el mundo se le tiraria al cuello al menos hasta el subidon. La joyas comunes con essence a 0.012 no deberian costar mas de 0.012.
> Tampoco veo subidon del exchange sin los videos que pide Quijote.



Yo pedir, lo que es pedir, no pido nada. *Espero* esos vídeos porque Mr. Chumpi los prometió.


----------



## pepita (17 Ene 2022)

No tenemos video pero tenemos D.R.O.N.E. que es más que tener un video.

Ya hay nuevas recetas en stage2


----------



## pepita (17 Ene 2022)

He ido al bazar y ya están subiendo las joyas,


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Ene 2022)

Genial. Justo yo acabo de conseguir una actualización del Slotting automática.
Ya funciona esa parte también. Ahora me pasa al excel todo el estado del slotting de todas mis propiedades a golpe de click. El siguiente paso es programar que lea el inventario de joyas. El nivel de shards ya lo lee, pero las joyas en inventario aún no... Una o dos tardes, calculo yo.

Cuando salgan las nuevas joyas Tier 3, las estaba esperando... Sólo debo incluir las recetas a la base de datos oculta del Excel (un listado con todas las recetas) y el algoritmo ya las considerará a la hora de calcular las joyas que puedo fabricar con lo que tenga en slotting+inventario.

Os dejo una fotico de esa hoja de "recetas de joyas".


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Ene 2022)

32 nuevas recetas. En la página de tests se ven nuevos colores, esmeralda, azurita y así varios más.

Y luego decís que el algoritmo de cálculo joyas no servía para nada... *Os va a encantar.*

¡Viva el joyeo científico y eficiente, joder!


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Ene 2022)

Yo cuento 29 nuevos colores, que son estos:



AmberAndalusiteAnthraciteAquamarineAzuriteBloodstoneCatseyeChrysocollaEmeraldGarnetJadeMalachiteObsidianOpalPeridotPrehnitePyriteRubySerpentineSlateSodaliteSpinelSunstoneTanzaniteTigereyeTitaniteTopazTurquoiseZircon



Ya los he metido en la base de datos del excel para que los contemple en los cálculos...
Hoy es el día en el que me DESCOJONO de todos los que "no entienden para qué sirve".


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Ene 2022)

Fotico de la base de datos del Excel: En una hoja aparte pongo todos los parámetros de joyas que necesita conocer para calcular.


En realidad esta hoja, al igual que la de recetas de joyas que he puesto antes, irán ocultas. La info estará ahí pero el usuario no tiene ni que verla. No la necesita...
Es sólo las librerías que usa el algoritmo para calcular joyas.


----------



## pepita (18 Ene 2022)

Buenas noticias T2 sí da joyas


----------



## pepita (18 Ene 2022)

He estado haciendo holos sólo en propiedades grandes pensando en el espacio de almacenamiento, pero ahora me ha entrado la duda porque tengo una propiedad de 2 tiles en USA que me ha dado más esencia que otras de ciento y pico . A ver si va a pasar lo mismo con los recursos y donde debemos hacer los holos es en las propiedades mas caras y no en las mas grandes ¿?¿?¿?


----------



## pepita (18 Ene 2022)

Y una curiosidad, tengo muchas props iguales de 1 tile que compré justo antes de pasar a T2, todas tenían de esencia 1, Pues una de las tiles ha tenido 2 pujas de 2 personas diferentes que he rechazado y esa propiedad ahora tiene 3 de Net esencia. ¿Será casualidad? ¿O ha subido porque despierta interés o visitas?

PD: porque si es así deberíamos visitarnos o pujarnos entre nosotros


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> He estado haciendo holos sólo en propiedades grandes pensando en el espacio de almacenamiento, pero ahora me ha entrado la duda porque tengo una propiedad de 2 tiles en USA que me ha dado más esencia que otras de ciento y pico . A ver si va a pasar lo mismo con los recursos y donde debemos hacer los holos es en las propiedades mas caras y no en las mas grandes ¿?¿?¿?



Es lo que me pasó a mí, que empecé a poner holos en las propiedades más grandes por tiles, después en un poco más pequeñas, después en las pequeñas pero caras... al final casi todo _holeado _

Por cierto que las T2 dan joyas, ¿lo has leído o comprobado? Por que en la tabla de T1 vs T2 decía claramente que las T2 no darían joyas.


----------



## pepita (18 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Es lo que me pasó a mí, que empecé a poner holos en las propiedades más grandes por tiles, después en un poco más pequeñas, después en las pequeñas pero caras... al final casi todo _holeado _
> 
> Por cierto que las T2 dan joyas, ¿lo has leído o comprobado? Por que en la tabla de T1 vs T2 decía claramente que las T2 no darían joyas.



Lo he leído en discord a los que tienen propiedades en stage2. No sólo tienen joyas, si no que además se les han abierto slots, aunque menos cantidad. Si una de T1 tiene 8, una similar en T2 tiene 3, no sé si esa proporción es la buena


----------



## pepita (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## Jebediah (18 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Lo he leído en discord a los que tienen propiedades en stage2. No sólo tienen joyas, si no que además se les han abierto slots, aunque menos cantidad. Si una de T1 tiene 8, una similar en T2 tiene 3, no sé si esa proporción es la buena



Lo de los slots sí que ponía "no, for now" pero en lo de dar joyas ponía no a secas. ¡Si dan yo encantado! Van a faltar joyas para slotear todo T2...


----------



## pepita (18 Ene 2022)

Ah pues releyendo dicen que todas las T2 tienen 3 slots, a ver si es un bug


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Ene 2022)

Tengo varias T2 y a mí no se me ha abierto nada.


----------



## pepita (18 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tengo varias T2 y a mí no se me ha abierto nada.



Aparece en stage2 de momento, igual que las recetas nuevas


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Aparece en stage2 de momento, igual que las recetas nuevas




Eso de stage2, ¿qué es? 
La página de pruebas, ¿no?


----------



## pepita (18 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Eso de stage2, ¿qué es?
> La página de pruebas, ¿no?



Sí


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Ene 2022)

FULL Tier 3 Jewel Crafting Guide | E2.News


All 30 new crafting recipes for the brand-new Tier 3 Jewels. Find an interactive guide inside the article! https://static.wixstatic.com/media/bb6695_adc55d5a4a274305978024c983916417~mv2.png/v1/fit/w_500%2Ch_500%2Cal_c/file.png




www.e2.news















El Excel no sirve para nada.... jijijí.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Ene 2022)

Más adelante creo que voy a implentar a la macro algo así.

*MACRO para calcular cuánto dinero podría ganar si COMPRO joyas básicas baratas, las crafteo, obtengo una grande y la vendo.
Para los cálculos, que se pase la macro por el Bazar, mire los precios actuales y calcule en base a ellos.*

Si sale a cuenta, se hace, y si no, pues no...


Es un algoritmo interesante, pero creo que sería útil, bueno, para los anuméricos no, pero para los demás podría ser útil... una forma de "crackear" el EcoSim...

Lo apunto para posible update.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Ene 2022)

Básicamente sería esto:

Yo elijo una joya de alto nivel, la que sea. Le digo a la macro:
- ¿Macro, cuánto me costaría fabricar esta joya desde 0?

La macro, teniendo las recetas dentro, puede calcular lo que hace falta:

- Pues mira, Quijote, para eso necesitas 24 blacks, 35 yellows, x de tal color e y de tal otro color... lo que sea. Y, para comprar esos ingredientes, según el mercado actual, te costaría XXX E$. Por la venta de la joya obtenida obtendrías aproximadamente YYY E$, con lo cual con dicha operación ganarías ZZZ E$, Quijote.



Si hago eso, luego puedo ampliar, y decirle que calcule por el mismo método todas las joyas y me diga cuáles de ellas me darán más o menos beneficio...



(No sirve para nada el Excel).


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Más adelante creo que voy a implentar a la macro algo así.
> 
> *MACRO para calcular cuánto dinero podría ganar *si COMPRO joyas básicas baratas, las crafteo, obtengo una grande y la vendo.
> Para los cálculos, que se pase la macro por el Bazar, mire los precios actuales y calcule en base a ellos.
> ...



¿Ganar dinero? Es de tontos _anuméricos _pensar que con esto se podrá ganar dinero. Quién lo habrá dicho... Mírale ahora, metiendo más horas que nadie en esto para intentar ganar dinero.


----------



## pepita (18 Ene 2022)

Yo hago los cálculos sin macros.

Compradas clear sunrise a 0.60, vendidas a 6.99, vuelta a comprar sunrise luminous por 7.35 TOTAL : a 0.96 cada sunrise luminous.

El excell servirá como dije hace mucho (*que pa chula yo*) para slotear cuando estén disponibles los recursos.

Lo podrías vender si no menosprecias en una coletilla de cada mensaje a tus posibles compradores.
Por eso te digo que lo podrías vender en discord.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Yo hago los cálculos sin macros.
> 
> Compradas clear sunrise a 0.60, vendidas a 6.99, vuelta a comprar sunrise luminous por 7.35 TOTAL : a 0.96 cada sunrise luminous.
> 
> ...



No voy a venderlo.
Voy a regalar la primera versión, porque sé que muchos se engancharán al verle la utilidad (insisto, anuméricos no) y porque me ayudarán a encontrar bugs y errores... pero como esto es algo que hay que ir actualizando, lo que interesa no es hacerla, usarla y ya, sino poder usar la última versión, con los últimos cambios y novedades de E2, y con las cosas nuevas que se me vayan ocurriendo o vaya optimizando.

Vamos, la estrategia de software de toda la vida.

De forma añadida puedo programar la macro para que funcione 1 mes y luego ya no, o que parezca que sí y un buen día se borran los datos, puedo proteger el código con contraseña para que nadie lo manipule... De todo eso no he metido nada, pero podría hacerlo para hacer el sistema seguro.

Es a partir de la segunda versión que le "venderé", a cambio de Referidos, favores Earthdosianos, pequeños regales de tiles.... etcétera.
No pondré un precio fijo. Le pasará la macro a aquel que sea amable conmigo y lo demuestre con hechos.

Favor por favor. Tú rascas mi espalda, yo rasco la tuya.

Ese es más o menos mi plan...



De todos modos, antes de eso, tengo un listado de cosas que aún tengo por programar/arreglar:
- Pattern en jewels
- Botón visitar online
- Botones unabled
- Registrar firstday of use, lastdayofuse
- Registrar connection attempts, success
- Revisar colores combo en formularios
- Ajustar tiempos waiit en lectura de slots
- Revisar eso de que T2 tiene 0 de slotcapacity.
- Simplificar composición recetas, añadir categorías recetas
- Rellenar recetas nuevas
- Lectura online de inventario
- Lectura cashinputs/cashoutput/lits...
- Activar multilenguaje
- Refcode autor
- Lectura precios bazar
- Gráficas

Para el tema de las gráficas quiero rescatar unas macros que tengo ya hechas de mi excel de mi contabilidad personal e implementarlas aquí. Sirven para eso, para crear gráficas a golpe de click, junto a un formulario por si le quieres cambiar colores, tamaños y demás.

Se ven más o menos así:


----------



## hornblower (18 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Más adelante creo que voy a implentar a la macro algo así.
> 
> *MACRO para calcular cuánto dinero podría ganar si COMPRO joyas básicas baratas, las crafteo, obtengo una grande y la vendo.
> Para los cálculos, que se pase la macro por el Bazar, mire los precios actuales y calcule en base a ellos.*
> ...



Currate un exploit para pillar gangas en el mercado


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Ene 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Currante un exploit para pillar gangas en el mercado



No sé lo que es un exploit, pero todo este asunto son matemáticas puras. Sumar y restar.
Lo primero es tener los datos ordenados, disponibles, actualizados en tablas bien diferenciadas. Una vez así, el ordenador puede calcular 1 o 5000000 combinaciones de lo que sea al segundo. Es aprovecharse de eso.

El resto es generar el algoritmo para que sume y reste.

Además así no tienes que ACORDARTE de todas las combinaciones de recetas, ni consutar en web cómo se hacía tal o cual joya, ni mirar a ver si tienes suficientes shards para esto o lo otro. Así mismo también puedes despreocuparte del tema boosters, la macro ya te calcula cómo te quedas con tal o cuales boosters, qué joyas o combinación de joyas te conviene, etcétera.

Gran parte de todo eso ya está programado. Me falta el resto.


----------



## Le Fanu (18 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> He estado haciendo holos sólo en propiedades grandes pensando en el espacio de almacenamiento, pero ahora me ha entrado la duda porque tengo una propiedad de 2 tiles en USA que me ha dado más esencia que otras de ciento y pico . A ver si va a pasar lo mismo con los recursos y donde debemos hacer los holos es en las propiedades mas caras y no en las mas grandes ¿?¿?¿?



Tendría sentido.

Otro asunto a calcular es el balance de joyas tier 2/3 que es más rentable usar en cada propiedad para obtener esencia. Hay entretenimiento por delante.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Tendría sentido.
> 
> Otro asunto a calcular es el balance de joyas tier 2/3 que es más rentable usar en cada propiedad para obtener esencia. Hay entretenimiento por delante.



Cuando sepa mejor cómo funcionan los recursos y las nuevas joyas, quiero/puedo añadir un algoritmo que te calcule que combinaciones de joyas (de aquellas que tenemos disponibles en ese momento) es el que más nos conviene para optimizar tal o cual.

Igual a alguno no le interesa optimizar essence, sino producción de Freshwater, o de Wood, o de cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## Pelamios1 (18 Ene 2022)

Ayer me pase pensado que las joyas nuevas darian un 5% mas, al final solo sera un 3% por lo que veo. Pero se sabe algo ya de el uso de essence en las nuevas joyas? Tendremos nuevas joyas lo que sea- luminosas que necesiten 100 o 200 de essence? Y si es asi como afectara esto a la criptomoneda?. Las nuevas joyas de calidad tendran en vez de un 3% un 5%? Si solo se pueden slotear 3 casillas de momento y el uso de mismas joyas no aumenta el resultado veremos joyas con porcentajes superiores al 10%?.
Puede que sea interesante hacerse con las joyas purpura y naranja ya que la nueva actualizacion parece que carecen de ellas.


----------



## pepita (18 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Tendría sentido.
> 
> Otro asunto a calcular es el balance de joyas tier 2/3 que es más rentable usar en cada propiedad para obtener esencia. Hay entretenimiento por delante.



Y además parece que repetir la misma joya en una propiedad baja considerablemente su efectividad, parece que hay que ponerlas variadas. 
Nos vamos a volver locos


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Y además parece que repetir la misma joya en una propiedad baja considerablemente su efectividad, parece que hay que ponerlas variadas.
> Nos vamos a volver locos



Te vas a volver loca tú, que actúas sin pensar, y pones holobuildings sin saber aún qué criterio tiene el asunto, y compras EPLs por si acaso.
Hay una enorme diferencia entre actuar porque se CREE algo a actuar porque se SABE algo.
Tú siempre actúas sin saber, por si acaso.


Cada vez que dices "parece que"... ¿Cómo que parece qué? ¿Parece que alguien lo ha dicho en nosequé chat?
Eso no vale nada.

Eso será así cuando: alguien de E2 lo confirme o alguien haga el suficiente número de pruebas como para demostrarlo estadísticamente.
Lo demás son pajas mentales.


----------



## pepita (18 Ene 2022)

Mira: *parece* que se ven las construcciones ahora desde mucho mas lejos. Pero sólo unas pocas, no sé cómo lo hace Jebediah para que se vean más

He hecho una super-araña, y he perdido la friolera de 40 céntimos vendiéndo joyas mas baratas de lo que valen, sólo por hacerlo YA y por no saber esperar ni actuar. ¿Me pongo contra la pared? ¿cuanto rato?


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Mira: *parece* que se ven las construcciones ahora desde mucho mas lejos. Pero sólo unas pocas, no sé cómo lo hace Jebediah para que se vean más



No. No "parece" eso.
Lo que ES es que las construcciones se cargan si estás cerca y, una vez cargadas, puedes zoomear para atrás.
Eso es lo que parece y es lo que es desde el principio.




pepita dijo:


> ¿Me pongo contra la pared? ¿cuanto rato?



¿Y para qué se supone que iba a servir eso?


----------



## pepita (18 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No. No "parece" eso.
> Lo que ES es que las construcciones se cargan si estás cerca y, una vez cargadas, puedes zoomear para atrás.
> Eso es lo que parece y es lo que es desde el principio.
> 
> ...



1-Pues yo no me había dado cuenta de que se podían zoomear tanto, pero he visto que Jebe pòne mucho mas trozo


2- Para flagelarme por mi poca y mala cabeza


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Mira: *parece* que se ven las construcciones ahora desde mucho mas lejos. Pero sólo unas pocas, no sé cómo lo hace Jebediah para que se vean más
> 
> He hecho una super-araña, y he perdido la friolera de 40 céntimos vendiéndo joyas mas baratas de lo que valen, sólo por hacerlo YA y por no saber esperar ni actuar. ¿Me pongo contra la pared? ¿cuanto rato?



Lo máximo que puedo zoomear manteniendo las tiles seleccionables es este pantallazo, con el "Ctrl y -", si se ve más que en tu pantalla será por resolución simplemente.

El otro zoom ultra alejado ya son propiedades precargadas.


----------



## pepita (18 Ene 2022)

Gracias, osea que tengo una pantalla de porquería, no me extraña tiene muchos años


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ene 2022)

Microsoft compra Activision Blizzard y se queda con 'World of Warcraft' y 'Call of Duty' por más de 60.000 millones de euros (xataka.com) 

_"esta adquisición acelerará el crecimiento del negocio de juegos de Microsoft en móviles, PC, consolas y en la nube, y proporcionará bloques de construcción para el* metaverso*"._

Se siguen sumando al carro.


----------



## pepita (19 Ene 2022)

_acelerará el crecimiento_


Jebediah dijo:


> Microsoft compra Activision Blizzard y se queda con 'World of Warcraft' y 'Call of Duty' por más de 60.000 millones de euros (xataka.com)
> 
> _"esta adquisición acelerará el crecimiento del negocio de juegos de Microsoft en móviles, PC, consolas y en la nube, y proporcionará bloques de construcción para el* metaverso*"._
> 
> Se siguen sumando al carro.



Bien!
También acelerará el desarrollo de la tecnología necesaria que tantos agoreros dicen que es imposible.
Van muchos miles de millones de euros destinados para ello.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> _acelerará el crecimiento_
> 
> 
> Bien!
> ...



Madre mía, iba a poner la captura aquí pero mejor no te quito la sorpresa, visita a tu araña en la isla. Earth 2®


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2022)

T2 ya tienen slots abiertos. 3 slots para todos los T2, desde 1 hasta 750 tiles.

Las gemas ya sloteadas indican si están siendo downgradeadas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ene 2022)

Ya ha salido el update y ya se empiezan a ver las joyas Tier3 por ahí.

Los recetarios que he visto que empiezan a pulular por ahí no son completos o tienen errores.

Se confirma que poner dos joyas del mismo color repetidas tiene algún efecto nocivo, seguramente los parámetros no se suman.





Ahora es el momento adecuado de hacer cosas, lo que sea, pero hacerlas.
Se mueve, se mueve. Jojojo.


----------



## pepita (19 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Madre mía, iba a poner la captura aquí pero mejor no te quito la sorpresa, visita a tu araña en la isla. Earth 2®



OS TRAS, me da más miedo que la frontera de Ucrania, y creo que no llego a vewrlo entero!
Cuidao que te invade


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> OS TRAS, me da más miedo que la frontera de Ucrania, y creo que no llego a vewrlo entero!
> Cuidao que te invade



23.000 tiles juntas, tenemos el ballenato de vecino.


----------



## pepita (19 Ene 2022)

23000? madre mia

A mi no me funciona el mercado, sólo cracked


----------



## pepita (19 Ene 2022)

Me cuesta el doble de esencia subir las T3 nuevas a luminous 168 , ufffffffffffffff


----------



## pepita (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ene 2022)

No entiendo bien lo de las joyas que marcan en rojo al slotear.
Pensaba que era cuando estaban repetidas.... pero no. Es decir, sí, pero no solo...

Intento poner una Black y una Yellow en una propiedad y me las marca en rojo. ¿Por qué?

¿Se sabe algo al respecto?


----------



## pepita (19 Ene 2022)

No sé, yo lo que veo es que nosotros vamos a ser los trabajadores esclavos, y los que vengan después se dedicarán tan ricamente a jugar y cuando necesiten algo nos lo compran.

Creo que no voy a hacer muchas hasta que no sepa qué recursos necesito, porque no me van a llegar ni de coña y eso que había estado comprando desde el 1 de enero.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ene 2022)

Pues yo daría lo que fuera para tener más.
Desde el split yo creo que el número de joyas ha disminuido.

Estoy ya rellenando la tabla con los valores de las nuevas joyas... y empezando a poner en la base de datos algunas de las nuevas recetas, pero falta información.
Todos los recetarios que he visto hasta ahora son incompletos.

Además han metido joyas tipo "Prime", que no sé si es el nombre que le han puesto a las Tier 3 o qué.

Estaré unos días ajustando cosas en el Excel para que funcione bien con todo lo nuevo que han metido.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ene 2022)

¿Las joyas Slate no hacen nada salvo Ether?


----------



## pepita (19 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pues yo daría lo que fuera para tener más.
> Desde el split yo creo que el número de joyas ha disminuido.
> 
> Estoy ya rellenando la tabla con los valores de las nuevas joyas... y empezando a poner en la base de datos algunas de las nuevas recetas, pero falta información.
> ...



Puf, te queda mucho, hay que saber sobre todo en qué propiedades conviene ponerlas.

Y lo peor es que no sólo influyen los recursos que tenga cada propiedad, si no el tamaño y la clase.
O puede ser que en vez de el tamaño y clase, haya que basarse en el precio. Aún no se sabe, la esencia desde luego va mas ligada al precio que al tamaño o clase


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Puf, te queda mucho, hay que saber sobre todo en qué propiedades conviene ponerlas.



Supongo que a ti no te queda nada. Has alcanzado el Nirvana y conoces la verdad de los Sacerdotes del Universo.
Yo las pongo el tuntun, siguiendo mi cabeza, mi estómago y mi instinto....


No, es broma.



pepita dijo:


> Y lo peor es que no sólo influyen los recursos que tenga cada propiedad, si no el tamaño y la clase.
> O puede ser que en vez de el tamaño y clase, haya que basarse en el precio. Aún no se sabe, la esencia desde luego va mas ligada al precio que al tamaño o clase



¿En serio? ¿Influye todo un poquito?
Jo, ¿cómo te has enterado? ¿Y la voluntad de la buena gente de buen corazón como NOSOTROS qué, eh, eh, eh??????


----------



## pepita (19 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Supongo que a ti no te queda nada. Has alcanzado el Nirvana y conoces la verdad de los Sacerdotes del Universo.
> Yo las pongo el tuntun, siguiendo mi cabeza, mi estómago y mi instinto....
> 
> 
> ...



Si, influye y tú no tienes la menor idea de cuanto


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Si, influye y tú no tienes la menor idea de cuanto



¿En serio?
No pasa nada... Mi instinto es certero y basado en ciencia científica.

No, es broma. Lo hago todo al tuntún. Las de color rosita son las más bonitas. Quedan muy cuckis. Seguro que eso influye.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ene 2022)

Otra joya irregular es la Antracita.

No sale en los recetarios y sube hast ¡¡¡5,48-5,61!!!

¿Se trata de un bug?


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ene 2022)

En el filtrador de quality hay un bug, no funciona.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Otra joya irregular es la Antracita.
> 
> No sale en los recetarios y sube hast ¡¡¡5,48-5,61!!!
> 
> ¿Se trata de un bug?



Sigue preguntando y tratando de gilipollas al resto que se te aclararán muchas dudas. Suerte. A bueno, que tienes el Excel, no necesitas suerte.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ene 2022)

Lo de Prime parece ser un nuevo tamaño de joya. Así lo interpreto yo.
Habrá joyas Small y joyas Prime.

En la operación de Crafteo de los colores normales a T3 NO DA SHARDS!
Ojo pues. Tenganlo presente en sus cálculos...

Todos los valores de las joyas conocidas hasta ahora han cambiado.
No pasa nada. Al algoritmo le da lo mismo unos valores que otros.... lo calcula igual. Se cambian los valores y listo.


----------



## Elbrujo (19 Ene 2022)

Aun no sabemos nada de la cripto?. Al final las prohiben y no sacan nada


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ene 2022)

Veo algunos errores o bugs o cosas extrañas en el update de las joyas T3.

- Las joyas T3 de los colores básicos ¿qué tamaño tienen? ¿Son small? ¿Son prime? No sabe sabe bien, depende de donde mires, el nombre cambia y no queda claro.
- ¿Las joyas Slate no hacen nada?
- ¿Cuál es la receta para los joyas Antracita? No aparece en los listados, y la Antracita es necesaria para hacer varios de los nuevos colores.
- ¿Cuándo marca exactamente incompatibilidades entre joyas al slotear (aparte de cuando hay dos joyas del mismo color)? A mí me lo marca poniendo una amarilla y una negra. ¿Por qué?

El filtro de quality sigue sin funcionar en el marketplace.


----------



## Enzo_6 (19 Ene 2022)

Alguien sabe las combinaciones de las joyas nivel 3? pusisteis un dibujo muy bueno con un esquema hace tiempo, sabéis ya las combinaciones?


----------



## pepita (19 Ene 2022)

Enzo_6 dijo:


> Alguien sabe las combinaciones de las joyas nivel 3? pusisteis un dibujo muy bueno con un esquema hace tiempo, sabéis ya las combinaciones?



Jewels (whimsical.com) 

+ la antracita quemando shards


----------



## Pelamios1 (19 Ene 2022)

Hola a todos.
Al final ya veo que si tenemos joyas que aumentan un 5%. No se quien del foro hablaba sobre que influria en la cantidad de recursos que generaria cada parcela, si seria por tamaño por clase o por valor. Por valor entiendo que no, seria dejar de la lado un monton de localizaciones y un rollo primer mundo muy feo asi que creo que no pasara. Por clase, puede que influya un poco como recompensa a los primeros pero no lo veo determinante. Por tamaño independientemente que sean una parcela grande o varias pequeñas en el mismo sito (posibilidad de juntarlas) es la que tiene las de ganar.

Tambien me parece que la promesa de que los terrenos comprados en E2 que se correspondan con minas reales seran minas puede ser una carga para E2. Lo mejor seria un formato random y de reparto equitativo en toda la tierra, algo asi como en el juego Civilization donde se hacen basicamente 4 (que me corrija alguien que haya jugado si me estoy equivocando) divisiones de terreno, una seria la zona montañosa que aporta minas(piedra,diamantes, hierro, oro,..) otra las zonas de arboleda (pastos , cultivos, madera, caza,..), zona oceanica (peces, perlas, ...) y una que no esta tan definida, la zona polar (suele tener petroleo al menos mas que en otras zonas).

Ya se que el juego influiran las EPLs, lugares de transito, etc pero ahora mismo esto se parece a un juego de estrategia y no se ve metaverso por ningun lado. Asi que seguire mi estrategia habitual en Civilization, hacer colonos.

Seguro que me equivoco pero la verdad no tengo idea de por donde tirar.

Ah, el granero indispensable al inicio del juego.


----------



## Le Fanu (19 Ene 2022)

Mi estrategia, hasta que tengamos más datos, ha sido engemar con 1 sunrise, 1 jamaica y 1 sunset cada propiedad (de mayor a menor número de tiles) y rellenar los siguientes huecos con las tier 1 (con especial cuidado a aquellos en los que tengo holobuilding y en el resto sobre todo con joyas sandy, aunque se repitan me da igual al no tener holobuilding construidos ahí).

Con esto evito que se repitan las joyas tier 2 en una misma propiedad para que no decrezca su plus y al menos me aseguro que se detecta el 100% de ether en cada propiedad al estar todo engemado. De momento no me da para tier 3, así que habrá que seguir recolectando cada día. 

¿Creéis que tiene sentido?


----------



## pepita (19 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Mi estrategia, hasta que tengamos más datos, ha sido engemar con 1 sunrise, 1 jamaica y 1 sunset cada propiedad (de mayor a menor número de tiles) y rellenar los siguientes huecos con las tier 1 (con especial cuidado a aquellos en los que tengo holobuilding y en el resto sobre todo con joyas sandy, aunque se repitan me da igual al no tener holobuilding construidos ahí).
> 
> Con esto evito que se repitan las joyas tier 2 en una misma propiedad para que no decrezca su plus y al menos me aseguro que se detecta el 100% de ether en cada propiedad al estar todo engemado. De momento no me da para tier 3, así que habrá que seguir recolectando cada día.
> 
> ¿Creéis que tiene sentido?



Pues no lo sé, dependerá de las propiedades.
Por ejemplo si tengo una de 200 y una de 1 tile, creo que es preferible repetir en la grande aunque baje un poco el porcentaje, porque sacará más que en la pequeña.
En propiedades con menos diferencia, mas dificil saber cómo actuarán


----------



## Enzo_6 (19 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Jewels (whimsical.com)
> 
> + la antracita quemando shards



Gracias!


----------



## Pelamios1 (19 Ene 2022)

He rellenado todo como pude y no me quedan mas joyas. La verdad le he dado una lectura rapida a e2economist y total mejor slotedas que sin slotear.
Esperan todavia muchos cambios en las joyas para cuadrarlo todo.
Le Fanu tu estrategia tan buena como otra cualquiera. Mañana podria sacar un update donde todos los jugadores que se llamasen como tu tendrian mas 200% en cada tile que no te extrañe.
Quijote a final la macro te quedara muy macro como esto siga asi. E2 empieza a parecerse a un manual de Zelda.
Me da que mañana tendre las mismas joyas con t1 y t2 produciendo que las que he tenido hoy con solo t1.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> He rellenado todo como pude y no me quedan mas joyas. La verdad le he dado una lectura rapida a e2economist y total mejor slotedas que sin slotear.
> Esperan todavia muchos cambios en las joyas para cuadrarlo todo.
> Le Fanu tu estrategia tan buena como otra cualquiera. Mañana podria sacar un update donde todos los jugadores que se llamasen como tu tendrian mas 200% en cada tile que no te extrañe.
> Quijote a final la macro te quedara muy macro como esto siga asi. E2 empieza a parecerse a un manual de Zelda.
> Me da que mañana tendre las mismas joyas con t1 y t2 produciendo que las que he tenido hoy con solo t1.



La macro se me ha descuajeringado un poco con el update. En teoría sigue funcionando, pero debo pasarme varios días ajustándole cosas antes de poder volver a usarla. Ha habido cambios que afectan a la forma que tiene de calcular.

- El tamaño ya no existe en las joyas, pero en el menú de crafting aparecen con otro nombre, y son joyas "Prime", creo que todas. Con ese nombre aparecen también en el rótulo ese de Actividad. ¿Es Prime el nuevo Small?
- El protoclo CALIDAD TAMAÑO COLOR TIER ya no parece ser sistemático.
- Parece que debo añadir una variable nueva, que de momento he llamado "Naturaleza", en la que caben, de momento, dos posibilidades. Crafted y Spawned. No sé si esos dos factores tendrán mayor relevancia en el futuro, pero son los que muestra ahora... y el tamaño ha desaparecido.
- Las nuevas fórmulas no las tengo claras del todo, qué da shards, que no da shards.... aleatorio o un número fijo de shards?
- Ahora la variable de Ether Boosters no depende del Tier. Ahora depende del Tier y del Quality. Si os fijáis las Brilliant tienen un punto de Ether más.
- El libro de recetas necesitará un reajuste completo.

Lo programo todo lo más limpio y ordenado que puedo precisamente para que me resulta fácil hacer cambios... pero todos esos cambios me obligarán a estar varios días picando tecla.

Así está la tabla de valores ahora mismo. Veréis que me falta rellenar algunos, y añadirle algunas columnas más por el tema de la nueva política del EtherBooster.









Sé que esto puede parecer no tener sentido, pero es que tanto para hacer cálculos, como para poder gestionar un histórico, lo más importante es que los datos queden perfectamente guardados y ordenados, de manera que el programa sepa leerlos y entenderlos correctamente.
Esta página, en la versión final no se verá... Estará ahí, pero oculta. La macro sólo necesito la info para calcular cosas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ene 2022)

El problemilla técnico que aún no sé bien cómo resolver es el siguiente:

Ahora, en el Slotting y en el inventario, las joyas se llaman así: "Common Crafted Blue Jewel". Eso es lo que la macro "lee" de internet.

El problema está en que con ese nombre pudiera ser:

Common Crafted Blue Jewel Tier 1
Common Crafted Blue Jewel Tier 2
Common Crafted Blue Jewel Tier 3

Si sólo dice "Common Crafted Blue Jewel", no sé qué Tier es, y necesito saberlo para que todo lo demás funcione bien.

Veo dos opciones:
01. Quizá sea posible obtener la información del html, si está contenida en alguna forma inteligible.
02. Que lea los valores del booster y, en base a ellos, busque el Tier que corresponda. Esto podría funcionar, supone sólo unas pocas líneas de código más... Pero entonces debo asegurarme de que los rangos están en la tabla bien ajustados, si leyera una joya que esté un poco fuera del rango, no encontraría el Tier, daría error... Es delicado. Para que sea seguro hay que hacerlo bien.

En cualquier caso, aunque ocultaré, no borraré la variable Size, porque pienso que antes o después, como Small, Como Prime, Big o Superbig... la rescatarán. Me apuesto la piel a que en el próximo update de joyas vuelve el tema de los tamaños.

Lo de Spawned/Crafted tiene poca o ninguna relevancia, en realidad.

Quiero ajustar la macro para que, si vuelven a hacer cambios de este tipo, el código sea lo suficientemente versátil como para encajarlos sin problemas...


----------



## antoniussss (19 Ene 2022)

os estais tirando de los pelos y calentando la cabeza para algo muy simple que es:

Para hacer 1 joya de esas que aumentan los recursos un 5% de la propiedad donde está, te tiras semanas ahorrando joyitas y convirtiendo.

Vende las putas joyas y podrás comprar en el mercado mas de un 5% de generación del recurso ese extra generado en esa propiedad.

FIN


----------



## pepita (19 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> os estais tirando de los pelos y calentando la cabeza para algo muy simple que es:
> 
> Para hacer 1 joya de esas que aumentan los recursos un 4% de la propiedad donde está, te tiras semanas ahorrando joyitas y convirtiendo.
> 
> ...



O no, es un 4% diario (presupongo que como las joyas y el ether) el tiempo cuenta


----------



## antoniussss (19 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> O no, es un 4% diario (presupongo que como las joyas y el ether) el tiempo cuenta



que?


----------



## pepita (19 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> que?



_Vende las putas joyas y podrás comprar en el mercado mas de un 4% de generación del recurso_

No será un 4%, si tardan meses en sacar los recursos será mucho más del 4% lo que haya generado de más.


----------



## Pelamios1 (20 Ene 2022)

Atencion. No se como pero hoy se han generado como 30 veces las joyas que suelo obtener. Alguien mas?.
Con este ritmo de generacion de joyas baja el mercado, ¿bajara mucho?. Ahora mismo la t2 sunrise luminosa se desploma a 4 euro,s normal ya que la funcionalidad ha bajado, pero aunque E2 ya no las necesite o sean una molestias esas 70 esencias necesarias para para generarla supongo que seran recompensadas. Alguien se imagina como?.
Y si la calidad de los recursos tiene que ver con la calidad de las joyas? Algo asi como arena normal y arena premium. Y si en el futuro algunos productos solo se pueden generar con recursos premium? O puede que la tipologia de recursos exceda a la de las joyas y se determine por la calidad ejemplo: tienes una cantera si la sloteas con joyas comunes sacas granito pero si la sloteas son joyas premium obtienes marmol de carrara. Me gusta pero va para largo.
Quiero decir en Civilization puedes hacer una o varias minas, despues una mejora seria una herreria asi que fabricas herramienta pero despues por otra mejora conoces el acero. Y si esas mejoras llegan de la mano de la calidad de las joyas?.
El suministro de essence tambien ha cambiado a mi se me entragaba la mitad sobre estas horas pero todavia nada.


----------



## Silverado72 (20 Ene 2022)

Mis primeras clase tres, solidate, azurita y sunstone


----------



## pepita (20 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Madre mía, iba a poner la captura aquí pero mejor no te quito la sorpresa, visita a tu araña en la isla. Earth 2®




Otra sorpresita con la araña, jejeje

Earth 2®


----------



## Jebediah (20 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Otra sorpresita con la araña, jejeje
> 
> Earth 2®



¡Así sí, sacando unas perrillas!


----------



## pasabaporaqui (20 Ene 2022)

Pues yo he puesto en venta 40 joyas a vida o muerte, si mañana nos vuelven a dar la hostia de gemas el precio se va a la mitad.
Seguro que estoy equivocado, pero lo voy a cambiar por un clase 1 del market que tengo vista.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pelamios1 (20 Ene 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Pues yo he puesto en venta 40 joyas a vida o muerte, si mañana nos vuelven a dar la hostia de gemas el precio se va a la mitad.
> Seguro que estoy equivocado, pero lo voy a cambiar por un clase 1 del market que tengo vista.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Mas o menos estoy haciendo lo mismo que tu.


----------



## Don_Quijote (20 Ene 2022)

Yo también he vendido joyas y comprado un poco más de terreno.

Lo que sigo sin entender bien es el tema de las incompatibilidades de joyas.

Sucede cuando se ponen dos joyas iguales del mismo color... pero también en otros casos, por ejemplo, negra y antracita, o el otro día negra y amarilla.

¿Cuándo exactamente sucede lo de la incompatibilidad de joyas?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (20 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Mas o menos estoy haciendo lo mismo que tu.



Como dice don quijote.
Comprar vaca en vez de leche

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (20 Ene 2022)

Pues yo me he hinchado a comprar jamaicas, desde 1,1. Aún siguen baratisimas pero ya me parece excesivo seguir


----------



## antoniussss (21 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Pues yo me he hinchado a comprar jamaicas, desde 1,1. Aún siguen baratisimas pero ya me parece excesivo seguir



deberias en todo este tiempo tener ya jamaicas y sunrise para las propiedades con mayor indice de esencia dado que solo puedes poner 1 de cada en cada propiedad......

Para el resto de propiedades que no generan mucho, gastarte 1,1 € en aumentar un pirrico 2% de ether a una cantidad ya pírrica...pues no sé, tu verás.

Una bolsa de pipas es mejor gasto pero oyes, lo mismo luego sale otro trileo cambio y las puedes vender x10.


----------



## Pelamios1 (21 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo también he vendido joyas y comprado un poco más de terreno.
> 
> Lo que sigo sin entender bien es el tema de las incompatibilidades de joyas.
> 
> ...



ESto se puede leer en Ee2economist
*color AMARILLO (metales preciosos) parece que se degrada más cuando se ranura* con *antracita o negro
Nuevo Antracita (Carbón) y el Negro (Petróleo) no pueden estar*
Vamos que no se pueden repetir joyas ya que baja su potencial. Negro y antracita se anulan entre si. Si pones una amarilla que no sea donde esta una negra o antracita.
La essencia generada ha bajado a los infiernos o es cosa mia?


----------



## pepita (21 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> deberias en todo este tiempo tener ya jamaicas y sunrise para las propiedades con mayor indice de esencia dado que solo puedes poner 1 de cada en cada propiedad......
> 
> Para el resto de propiedades que no generan mucho, gastarte 1,1 € en aumentar un pirrico 2% de ether a una cantidad ya pírrica...pues no sé, tu verás.
> 
> Una bolsa de pipas es mejor gasto pero oyes, lo mismo luego sale otro trileo cambio y las puedes vender x10.



Las otras cuestan 6 veces y es un pírrico 3%. Compro cuando está barato

De todas formas venderé la mitad cuando lleguen sobre los 2 euros a nos ser que salgan antes los recursos. Sin conocerlos me da igual unas que otras, prefiero ether hasta entonces.

Lo que no entiendo es por qué hacen eso, estaba el precio en 1,55 - 1,60 y una persona sacando a 1,1 sin parar. Las podia vender igual a 1,4 por ejemplo. Debe tener miles o le divierte vernos mendigarlas y pelear por ellas.


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Ene 2022)

Entonces, las joyas tier 2 (Jamaica, Sunrise y Sunset) dan + 2% de ether detectado y las tier 3 (todas las nuevas) dan +3% ether también detectado, ¿Verdad?

Es que estoy liado. ¿No decían que las tier 3 daban un +3% en conversión ether/essence?


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> La essencia generada ha bajado a los infiernos o es cosa mia?



Hay una explicación matemática a esa cuestión. Es muy simple....
Quiero decir......... es MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU DIFICIL.


----------



## pepita (21 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Entonces, las joyas tier 2 (Jamaica, Sunrise y Sunset) dan + 2% de ether detectado y las tier 3 (todas las nuevas) dan +3% ether también detectado, ¿Verdad?
> 
> Es que estoy liado. ¿No decían que las tier 3 daban un +3% en conversión ether/essence?



Yo creo que se lian ellos, ahora pone lo mismo en los 2 "e-ther evaporated". Antes decían que una detección, otra conversión.
Viste que salió Shane diciendo que fue un error lo de poner que no hay joyas en T2, pero que serán de menor "calidad"


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Entonces, las joyas tier 2 (Jamaica, Sunrise y Sunset) dan + 2% de ether detectado y las tier 3 (todas las nuevas) dan +3% ether también detectado, ¿Verdad?
> 
> Es que estoy liado. ¿No decían que las tier 3 daban un +3% en conversión ether/essence?



No es exacto. Los de The Econonomist no son precisos, ni lo han sido nunca.

Si miráis la calidad "Brilliant", para Jamaica, Sunset, Sunrise, en Tier 2, veréis que es 3.

Todos los EtherBoosters han sido redefinidos y dependen de la calidad. En general, la calidad brilliant da un punto porcentual más.

Incluso en T1, en brilliant, te da un punto

Números trolls.


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Yo creo que se lian ellos, ahora pone lo mismo en los 2 "e-ther evaporated". Antes decían que una detección, otra conversión.
> Viste que salió Shane diciendo que fue un error lo de poner que no hay joyas en T2, pero que serán de menor "calidad"



Shane dice una cosa y hace otra.
También dijo que Props T2 no darían joyas.... y mira.
Dijo que publicaría vídeos, y mira.


Es como el Gobierno, dice una cosa y hace la contraria.


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Ene 2022)

Es necesario que publiquen una tabla oficial (White paper!!!) con toda esta información cuando sea definitiva, porque esto es un puto lío con tanto cambio. Más si no se le puede dedicar mucho tiempo entre semana...

En resumen, ahora conviene craftear todas las joyas base a T3, ¿No?


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Es necesario que publiquen una tabla oficial (White paper!!!) con toda esta información cuando sea definitiva, porque esto es un puto lío con tanto cambio. Más si no se le puede dedicar mucho tiempo entre semana...
> 
> En resumen, ahora conviene craftear todas las joyas base a T3, ¿No?



O no, porque la pueden cambiar en cualquier momento.
Por eso yo, en mi tabla Excel, las relleno yo mismo... Aún me faltan un par de detalles, pero ya la tengo rellena en un 90%... y difiere, en detalles, de los valores aproximados que da (y siempre ha dado) The Economist.

Deben tener a dos o tres de letras en el equipo...

En cuanto a las incompatibilidades de joyas... Creo que lo mejor será, en una hoja aparte, ir apuntando incompatibilidades, y que el algoritmo lo tenga en cuenta antes de ponerse a calcular.
No es difícil. Hoy apenas hay incompatibilidades, pero en el futuro podrían ser más o cambiar. Conviene, por tanto, tener una lista oculta con las incompatibilidades. Si aumentan, pues se rellena y listo.

Una cosa de la que se habla poco y que yo intuyo que tendrá mucha relevancia en el futuro es el tema de "Prime", en Crafting y en Activities, las joyas son "Prime". No está claro del todo si eso es el tamaño o un nuevo factor, o qué.


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Ene 2022)

Os dejo aquí la tabla que usa el algoritmo, rellenada lo más exactamente que he podido, aunque aún hay valores que tengo que revisar mejor y un par de huecos.








Las secciones anchas son los boosteres de resources, las estrechas de ether.
Ya sé que no está presentado de forma demasiado userfriendly... pero es que no es ese su objetivo. Está puesto así para que el algoritmo lo tenga fácil para saber los valores de las joyas... Es algo informático, no hecho para ser usado por personas.... Está puesto así para que lo pueda leer una máquina.


----------



## pepita (21 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Es necesario que publiquen una tabla oficial (White paper!!!) con toda esta información cuando sea definitiva, porque esto es un puto lío con tanto cambio. Más si no se le puede dedicar mucho tiempo entre semana...
> 
> En resumen, ahora conviene craftear todas las joyas base a T3, ¿No?



Yo he crafteado la mitad de las que tenía mas o menos, dan muchos mas recursos sin craftear y además no sabemos en qué propiedades hay que ponerlas hasta que veamos qué recursos hay en cada propiedad, en Emiratos por ejemplo sí, pero las demás.....

Prefiero esperar y hacer las que me hagan falta. He sloteado todo con las T1 que son las que mas recursos dan (en proporción al precio)


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Ene 2022)

¿Alguien sabe si las Orange y las Purple se pueden aumentar de calidad en T3?

Ningún blog de E2 habla de ese tema. Se pueden craftear a T3, eso es seguro, y al hacerlo se obtiene una cracked, pero... ¿Se puede subir a Cloudy, Common etcétera?

En el market sólo se ven cracked, nada más. No sé si porque no hay, porque no se puede o qué.


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Jewels (whimsical.com)
> 
> + la antracita quemando shards



Madre mia y esto de las joyas nivel 3 cuando ha salido? Que beneficios da con respdcto a las de nivel 2? (Que yo recuerde las de nivel dos te daban cada un 2 essence mas no?)

Respecto anlos recursos y criptos sabemos algo?

Ahora que ya sabia manejarme  son peores que bill gates con el puto windows.


----------



## automono (21 Ene 2022)

si esto era un juego, no le veo la gracia.
Y si era un pelotazo, vaya coñazo de pelotazo, eso de hacer cosas logicas e intuitivas parece que les queda grande a los diseñadores del tinglado.
La que estan liando para una mierda de menus, tonteria de joyas.

Con lo facil que era activar recursos segun tus tiles, y para construir holobuimdings necesitas lo tipico, piedra, carbon, hierro...
Joder, si en estas cosas esta todo inventando, no acabo de ver donde quieren llegar.


----------



## Pelamios1 (21 Ene 2022)

Que las t2 produzcan joyas estaba cantado. Repito el dinero de las t2 cae integramente en E2. Ademas algo tendran que darle a lo nuevos.


----------



## antoniussss (21 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Que las t2 produzcan joyas estaba cantado. Repito el dinero de las t2 cae integramente en E2. Ademas algo tendran que darle a lo nuevos.



Pues ya no produce

Asi es la vida de los trileros hahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Remero (21 Ene 2022)

automono dijo:


> si esto era un juego, no le veo la gracia.
> Y si era un pelotazo, vaya coñazo de pelotazo, eso de hacer cosas logicas e intuitivas parece que les queda grande a los diseñadores del tinglado.
> La que estan liando para una mierda de menus, tonteria de joyas.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy muy aburrido de E2, me sigo metiendo en el hilo de cuando en cuando para ver novedades, hace muchísimo que no meto más dinero pero tampoco he sacado lo que tengo. Como juego es complejo, repetitivo y muy poco gratificante y como "play to earn", pues llevamos más de un año y apenas hay progreso, no se qué mierdas de joyitas, un número que se acumula no se sabe para qué, y el timo de la estampita de los epl.


----------



## GeniusForce (21 Ene 2022)

Vaya lio que estan formando el equipo de Shane, ahora si que no me aclaro! No hay hoja de ruta o que pasa aqui.


----------



## cheloverni (21 Ene 2022)

Remero dijo:


> Yo estoy muy aburrido de E2, me sigo metiendo en el hilo de cuando en cuando para ver novedades, hace muchísimo que no meto más dinero pero tampoco he sacado lo que tengo. Como juego es complejo, repetitivo y muy poco gratificante y como "play to earn", pues llevamos más de un año y apenas hay progreso, no se qué mierdas de joyitas, un número que se acumula no se sabe para qué, y el timo de la estampita de los epl.



soy de argentina, puse unos dolares porque me parecia que podia ser interesante la realidad aumentada.. pero esto de fabricar joyitas haciendo millones de cliks ... en fin..


----------



## Le Fanu (21 Ene 2022)

30k $ por la Ciudad Prohibida.


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Ene 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> soy de argentina, puse unos dolares porque me parecia que podia ser interesante la realidad aumentada.. pero esto de fabricar joyitas haciendo millones de cliks ... en fin..



Se supone que esas cosas vendrán en fase 3 poco a poco. Estamos en fase 2, y lo estaremos todo el año que viene, al menos.
Quizá sea mucho suponer, pero no se puede criticar que no haya nada de todo eso en fase 3 ya que nunca dijeron que esa parte estaría lista tan pronto.

Tu crítica, por tanto, no tiene fundamento, AUNQUE vengas de Argentina, de China o de la Constelación de Ganímedes.


----------



## pepita (21 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 914750
> 
> 
> 30k $ por la Ciudad Prohíbida.



Hay mucho movimiento hoy


----------



## Pelamios1 (21 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues ya no produce
> 
> Asi es la vida de los trileros hahahahhahahahaha



Pues si la verdad cambian segun les venga el aire.
Les enseñaron las joyas un dia para que golosearan un poco y ya.


----------



## cheloverni (21 Ene 2022)

gracias por tus suposiciones


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Ene 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> gracias por tus suposiciones



¿Qué te hace pensar que son mías?


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si las Orange y las Purple se pueden aumentar de calidad en T3?



Me autorespondo. Sí, se puede, pero como casi nadie las hace... hay pocas.

Estas se revalorizarán mucho cuando se puedan colocar edificios.


----------



## Pelamios1 (22 Ene 2022)

Lo he estado pensando y lo de finalizar con las joyas +2 es lo mejor que ha podido pasar. Eso si, lo han dejado correr demasiado tiempo. Aunque tal vez prohibir la fabricacion de mas joyas de ese tipo y dejar las que estaban ya fabricadas con +2 no hubiese fastidiado tanto a la gente.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Lo he estado pensando y lo de finalizar con las joyas +2 es lo mejor que ha podido pasar. Eso si, lo han dejado correr demasiado tiempo. Aunque tal vez prohibir la fabricacion de mas joyas de ese tipo y dejar las que estaban ya fabricadas con +2 no hubiese fastidiado tanto a la gente.



No han finalizado las joyas +2.
Han ampliado a joyas +3 e incluso +4.


----------



## Pelamios1 (22 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No han finalizado las joyas +2.
> Han ampliado a joyas +3 e incluso +4.



Explicate Quijote no te entiendo. O tal vez si. Si lo dice porque porcentualmente un 3% en un terreno grande es mejor que un +2 concordamos pero yo creo que el objetivo de eliminar +2 es darle un golpe a la gente que compraba titulos de 1 en 1.
He repasado el mercado y ahora mismo veo mucho T1 de 1 titulo a la venta.


----------



## mulleixion (22 Ene 2022)

No hagais nada. Evolucionar todas las 2 al 3 y dejadlo ahi sin hacer peripecias varias hasta saber cual va a ser el uso de cada una y su impacto real ( cuando aparezcan los recursos )

Shane es muy dado a cambiar de rumbo cuando ya ha lanzado algo para que sigas haciendo Cash In. 

Vosotros mismos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Explicate Quijote no te entiendo. O tal vez si. Si lo dice porque porcentualmente un 3% en un terreno grande es mejor que un +2 concordamos pero yo creo que el objetivo *de eliminar +2* es darle un golpe a la gente que compraba titulos de 1 en 1.
> He repasado el mercado y ahora mismo veo mucho T1 de 1 titulo a la venta.



No han eliminado nada, y menos las joyas +2. Siguen estando ahí para quien las quiera.
Han ampliado las joyas y ahora, además, hay joyas +3 e incluso +4.


----------



## Pelamios1 (22 Ene 2022)

Pues me explicamelo si quieres por favor porque no lo entiendo. Las joyas de +2 ya no las tengo me las han cambiado por +2%


----------



## Visrul (22 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No han eliminado nada, y menos las joyas +2. Siguen estando ahí para quien las quiera.
> Han ampliado las joyas y ahora, además, hay joyas +3 e incluso +4.



Creo que @Pelamios1 se refería a lo de las joyas que daban +2 de Esencia y que si las metías en una propiedad de 1 tile te daban 2 de esencia al día.
Ahora esas no valen para nada (de momento...)


----------



## Visrul (22 Ene 2022)

De hecho efectivamente ahora en vez de dar +2 de Esencia al día dan +2% a la producción de Ether


----------



## Silverado72 (22 Ene 2022)

Un día para cerrar la presentación de trabajos en el concurso 1º aniversario Villa Burbuja









Concurso I aniversario de Villa Burbuja VB Earth2


Actualizando los trabajos presentados hasta la fecha: @Delco @Elbrujo Y el meme de @Profesor.Poopsnagle Actualizo, además se ha presentado el aporte de @Kartal




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pelamios1 (22 Ene 2022)

Eso es Visrul no me habia explicado muy bien. Eso perjudica mucho a la gente que tiene muchos titulos de 1 pero beneficia el resto.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Un día para cerrar la presentación de trabajos en el concurso 1º aniversario Villa Burbuja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Es hasta el 23, incluido el 23, o el plazo acaba en dos horas?


----------



## Silverado72 (22 Ene 2022)

Incluido el dia 23. La idea es poner la encuesta el día 24 para que los burbujistas elijan entre los dos preseleccionados.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Incluido el dia 23. La idea es poner la encuesta el día 24 para que los burbujistas elijan entre los dos preseleccionados.



En la convocatoria pone que elegiréis tú y Jebediah....

¿Ahora es por votación?
¿Y ese cambio?


----------



## Silverado72 (22 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> En la convocatoria pone que elegiréis tú y Jebediah....
> 
> ¿Ahora es por votación?
> ¿Y ese cambio?



Hay una preselección de dos finalistas, que elejimos @Jebediah y yo porque ponemos los premios. 

Y luego el plan es poner los finalistas en una encuesta pública a partir del dia 24 para que elijan los burbujistas un vencendor.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Hay una preselección de dos finalistas, que elejimos @Jebediah y yo porque ponemos los premios.
> 
> Y luego el plan es poner los finalistas en una encuesta pública a partir del dia 24 para que elijan los burbujistas un vencendor.




Ok.
Iba a currarme algo con el Rhinoceros, pero ahora que me he dado cuenta que es por votación, no sé.
Si es por votación, no saldrá el mejor... Amén de que se pueden falsear.
Si hay votación, nunca me llevaré el premio. Ya sé cómo son los paniaguados...

No sé por qué se deposita tanta confianza en los criterios de las mayorías cuando las mayorías son mayoritariamente estúpidas (y esa idea es algo en lo que las mayorías, curiosamente, están de acuerdo).


----------



## Silverado72 (22 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ok.
> Iba a currarme algo con el Rhinoceros, pero ahora que me he dado cuenta que es por votación, no sé.
> Si es por votación, no saldrá el mejor... Amén de que se pueden falsear.
> Si hay votación, nunca me llevaré el premio. Ya sé cómo son los paniaguados...
> ...



Evidentemente no es un sistema perfecto. No contaremos los votos de los adheridos en 2022, pero esta el problema multi. 

De todas maneras es un concurso sencillo sin grandes pretensiones ni potentes premios.

Es una manera de hacer las cosas participativamente.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Evidentemente no es un sistema perfecto. No contaremos los votos de los adheridos en 2022, pero esta el problema multi.
> 
> De todas maneras es un concurso sencillo sin grandes pretensiones ni potentes premios.
> 
> Es una manera de hacer las cosas participativamente.



No sé. Si algún día doy un premio a alguien, será a quien yo decida...

¿Se sabe algo de las joyas slate?


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Ene 2022)

Alguien me puede pasar pas recetas para evolucionar las t2 a t3?

Menudo royo con las joyas de los cojones. Que ascazo


----------



## Pelamios1 (23 Ene 2022)

Hola a todos.
Creo que las granjas de joyas estan enterradas. El cambio de las joyas de impulso +2 a +2% ha terminado, por ahora, con todas los tier1 de un solo titulo. Mucho jugadores estan vendiendo sus viejas joyas +2 por poco dinero y no me extraña ya que no valen ni para producir shards. Ayer rompi una joya sunrise cracked y obtuve la friolera de 40 y pocos shards, una mierda. Me quedan dudas sobre que pasaran con las joyas +2 potenciadas con essence porque como tampoco tengan mas utilidad ya me diran como recuperas las 70 essencias que se han gastado para una luminosa.
Supongo que de alguna manera devolveran por lo menos las essencia gastada en esas joyas asi que las joyas que tengo las guardare porque es posible que de otro timonazo las t2 tipo sunrise etc se puedan llevar a t3. Hablando de eso, alguien ha probado a juntar 3 sunrise?.


----------



## pepita (23 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alguien me puede pasar pas recetas para evolucionar las t2 a t3?
> 
> Menudo royo con las joyas de los cojones. Que ascazo



3 joyas T1 del mismo color dan una T2 de ese color
3 joyas T2 del mismo color dan una T3

Necesitas 9 joyas básicas para conseguir una T3

El resto de T3 que se obtienen combinando colores las tienes aquí:

Jewels (whimsical.com)


----------



## Le Fanu (23 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Alguien me puede pasar pas recetas para evolucionar las t2 a t3?
> 
> Menudo royo con las joyas de los cojones. Que ascazo



Tres joyas tier 2 de un mismo color hacen una tier 3 (ejemplo: 3 joyas green tier 2 forman una 1 joya green tier 3)

Luego ya si juntas dos tier 3 diferentes, te sale una joya tier 3 de las nuevas que dan +3% de ether (ejemplo: 1 joya green tier 3 + 1 joya black tier 3 forman 1 joya Jade tier 3).




Pelamios1 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Creo que las granjas de joyas estan enterradas. El cambio de las joyas de impulso +2 a +2% ha terminado, por ahora, con todas los tier1 de un solo titulo. Mucho jugadores estan vendiendo sus viejas joyas +2 por poco dinero y no me extraña ya que no valen ni para producir shards. Ayer rompi una joya sunrise cracked y obtuve la friolera de 40 y pocos shards, una mierda. Me quedan dudas sobre que pasaran con las joyas +2 potenciadas con essence porque como tampoco tengan mas utilidad ya me diran como recuperas las 70 essencias que se han gastado para una luminosa.
> Supongo que de alguna manera devolveran por lo menos las essencia gastada en esas joyas asi que las joyas que tengo las guardare porque es posible que de otro timonazo las t2 tipo sunrise etc se puedan llevar a t3. Hablando de eso, alguien ha probado a juntar 3 sunrise?.



No creo que sean tan poco valiosas las joyas tier 2 sunrise, sunset y jamaica. Es un +2% frente a un +3% de las tier 3. Solo un punto porcentual por debajo (que llegarían a dos si se upgradean las tier 3 con esencia). Y la diferencia es que para las tier 2 necesitas 6 joyas y para las tier 3 necesitas 18. Es decir, el triple de joyas para que te de un 50% más de ether.

Voy más allá. De esta forma, si crafteas para obtener solo joyas tier 2, con 18 joyas tier 1 puedes conseguir un +6% de ether (tres joyas tier 2), mientras que si crafteas para obtener solo joyas tier 3, con 18 joyas tier 1 consigues solo un +3% de ether (1 joya tier 3).

El problema es la limitación de slots, claro. A largo plazo conviene que en cada slot se pueda meter joyas con el mayor porcentaje de detección de ether. Si tienes cinco slots en una propiedad y lo rellenas con joyas tier 3 de +3%, pues tendrás un 15% en total. En cambio si lo rellenas con las tier 2 del +2% pues tendrás solo un 10% en total (en realidad, ni eso, ya que como solo hay tres tipos diferentes de tier 2 especiales, el máximo sería +6% por la nueva penalización al repetir joyas)

Mi conclusión es que, si generas pocas joyas y tienes propiedades pequeñas, a corto plazo es bastante rentable seguir creando (o comprando en el market mientras estén baratas) las joyas tier 2 de +2% para generar ese ether, que llegaría hasta un máximo de+6% por propiedad.


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> 3 joyas T1 del mismo color dan una T2 de ese color
> 3 joyas T2 del mismo color dan una T3
> 
> Necesitas 9 joyas básicas para conseguir una T3
> ...



Gracias @pepita y @Le Fanu 


Osea que tengo las t2 sunrise, sunset y jamaica (dan un 2%, de que?, de esencia?) Al mezclarlas da las T3 que dan un 3% mas de esencia salvo que les meta esencia al craftear que darian un 4%. Y los recursos que harian estas joyas con ellos?


----------



## pepita (23 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Gracias @pepita y @Le Fanu
> 
> 
> Osea que tengo las t2 sunrise, sunset y jamaica (dan un 2%, de que?, de esencia?) Al mezclarlas da las T3 que dan un 3% mas de esencia salvo que les meta esencia al craftear que darian un 4%. Y los recursos que harian estas joyas con ellos?



No, no mezcles sunrise ni sunset ni jamaica entre ellas, de momento sólo las de colores básicos.
Imagino que mas adelante habrá opción de craftear jamaicas entre ellas para subirlas de nivel, pero de momento no lo hagas que las pierdes


----------



## GeniusForce (23 Ene 2022)

No me queda claro. Cuando vendes una propiedad que tiene joyas y holobuilding, Que pasa con estos articulos se quedan ? o se van con la propiedad?


----------



## Le Fanu (23 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Gracias @pepita y @Le Fanu
> 
> 
> Osea que tengo las t2 sunrise, sunset y jamaica (dan un 2%, de que?, de esencia?) Al mezclarlas da las T3 que dan un 3% mas de esencia salvo que les meta esencia al craftear que darian un 4%. Y los recursos que harian estas joyas con ellos?



Las t2 dan un +2% de ether de lo que produce cada propiedad. Hasta esta actualización daban un +2 de ether, pero han cambiado de unidades enteras a porcentaje (esto en la práctica se traduce en una menor cantidad de ether).

Y lo que dice Pepita, las T2 especiales (sunrise, sunset, jamaica) no las mezcles que ahora las pierdes. Para conseguir las tier 3 tienes que ir subiendo de tier a las joyas base (yellow, sandy, ochre, black...)

De los recursos se sabe poco aún.




GeniusForce dijo:


> No me queda claro. Cuando vendes una propiedad que tiene joyas y holobuilding, Que pasa con estos articulos se quedan ? o se van con la propiedad?



Las joyas seguro que no las pierdes. Con los holobuilding tengo dudas. Estoy casi seguro que esto si lo pierdes (aunque sigues poseyendo el blueprint por si quieres construirlo en oro lugar). La duda es que pasará con los recursos almacenados en ese holobuilding...


----------



## pepita (23 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Las t2 dan un +2% de ether de lo que produce cada propiedad. Hasta esta actualización daban un +2 de ether, pero han cambiado de unidades enteras a porcentaje (esto en la práctica se traduce en una menor cantidad de ether).
> 
> Y lo que dice Pepita, las T2 especiales (sunrise, sunset, jamaica) no las mezcles que ahora las pierdes. Para conseguir las tier 3 tienes que ir subiendo de tier a las joyas base (yellow, sandy, ochre, black...)
> 
> ...



Se los llevará el de la propiedad, porque el holo se va con la propiedad.
Yo he cambiado mi propiedad de Fujairah por otra C1 que tenía toda la esencia sin reclamar, me llevo yo toda la esencia, pero después de hacerlo me quedé con la duda de si habrá compensado la ganancia de toda la esencia con la pérdida de recursos que llevará acumulados, pues le hice un holo bien grande.


----------



## Pelamios1 (23 Ene 2022)

Mirado asi pues no esta tan mal pero como dice el Sagraño es de trileros. Los que tenian granjas de essencia ahora tiene 500 0 1000 titulos individuales para slotear y ya no tienen el +2. Es un berenjenal.


----------



## antoniussss (23 Ene 2022)

yo no sé como tenéis capacidad para hacer tier 3, si yo no puedo ni llenar de joyas asquerosas mis terrenos......................... misterios de la vida.

Y dado que estando vacias de joyas, la detección de ether es del 80%...... matematicamente es mas rentable llenar los huecos de joyas para subir del 80% al 100% de ether que no se qué ostias de hacerlas tier 3 para que te den un puto misero +3% de ether.


----------



## antoniussss (23 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Mirado asi pues no esta tan mal pero como dice el Sagraño es de trileros. Los que tenian granjas de essencia ahora tiene 500 0 1000 titulos individuales para slotear y ya no tienen el +2. Es un berenjenal.



Estos van a ordenñar hasta el ultimo centimo con sus amiguitos con información privilegiada:

-Que si va a haber recursos en zonas con recursos naturales= COMPRE, COMPRE en la propia mina = Ganancias para los amiguitos y luego, como es lógico, será un mapa de calor no exactamente en el centro de la propia mina.

-Que las propiedades tienen que ser cuadradas = compre compre cuadradas y venda bien baratas lasde forma de polla = Ganancias para los amiguitos, y luego, como es lógico, dan los mismos recursos, yojas...etc

-Que las propiedades tienen que estar todas concentradas = compre, compre megacities y venda bien baratas el resto = Ganancias.....

-Que ahora las de 1 tile dan la ostia = compre, compre, que ya las compramos antes a precio puta.

-Que ahora las de 1tile no dan nada = jajaj pringao ya las vendimos bien caras a los de antes.


ETC, ETC, el que siga diariamente a los trileros será un cadaver financiero, Compra mas o menos siguiendo una lógica, holdea, y ni puto caso a lo que diga el huevón judio y sus secuaces.


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> 3 joyas T1 del mismo color dan una T2 de ese color
> 3 joyas T2 del mismo color dan una T3
> 
> Necesitas 9 joyas básicas para conseguir una T3
> ...



Muchisimas gracias. Si lo se me estoy quieto y no uso todas las joyas que tenia para convertirlas en T2. De todas maneras merece la pena el esfuerzo para un puto misero 3% y 2% de recursos?. Si fuera un 10% pase pero joder esque es muy poco.

Como dijeron por ahi con las reglas actuales mas valdria vender las joyas y comprar mas propiedades, pero bueno como las reglas cambian cada dia que asa sepa dios como acabara esto.

A mi me da la sensacion de que es mas bien un truco para mantener a la gente enganchada y que no se olviden del juego mientas o se tocan las pelotas o trabajan duro para sacar las cosas importantes.

Para mi la cripto y que se pueda empezar a edificar de verdad y comerciar con los recursos seria lo mejor.

Yo creo que esto va a acabar convirtiendose en un simcity con dinero de verdad en un mundo de verdad. LO CUAL COMO JUEGO NO ESTARIA NADA MAL

Algo asi, llevando las ciudades entre todos y mirando por la economia general




Tambien podrian meter un poco de guerras de conquista en estadios mas avanzados tipor earth 2




Incluso podrian poner saltos de edades segun la esence o algo asi.

En fin las posibilidades son infinitas y tiene pasta para hacerlas. Solo falta trabajo buen equipo y toneladas de talento


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Silverado72 (23 Ene 2022)

Ya está habilitada la encuesta para el concurso del logo de VB:








Concurso I aniversario de Villa Burbuja VB Earth2


EDITO : Para celebrar el próximo primer aniversario de la ciudad virtual de Villa Burbuja en Earth2, este 26 de enero, lanzamos un concurso para diseñar un logo de Villa Burbuja y escoger ganador. Los foreros @Jebediah y yo seleccionaremos dos diseños entre los presentados en este hilo, y luego...




www.burbuja.info




Un pequeño cambio. Se elimina la fase de preselección, y se mandan a votación los cinco trabajos presentados.

¡ Qué gane el mejor !


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Ene 2022)

A ver, si lo estan haciendo con el unreal, es sensato creer que lo estarán haciendo con la versión más moderna, que es la cinco.

Si eso es así, a largo plazo, deberíamos exigir un nivel de gráficos como este:

Si eso lo pueden conseguir equipos pequeños o incluso gente solitaria que le dedica mucho tiempo, a ellos no hay que pedirles menos.
Es el estándar de hoy en día.


----------



## mulleixion (24 Ene 2022)

La verdad es que es gracioso ver como os sacais los inventos de la manga.

Desde el principio se sabe que lo estan desarrollando con Unity , no con UE5 ni nada por el estilo. xD


----------



## Silverado72 (24 Ene 2022)

Por ahora @Le Fanu en cabeza, seguido de @Don_Quijote . La cosa puede cambiar fácilmente. Además quedan 48 horas de plazo todavía.








Concurso I aniversario de Villa Burbuja VB Earth2


No me fío un pelo de la votación, por supuesto, y estoy intrigado por conocer la o las excusas utilizadas... pero, bueno, que no se diga. Me he sentado un rato al ordenata y he hecho un logo, que básicamente es una mezcla entre una V, una B, y el toro de Osborne. Os la presento en tres...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Por ahora @Le Fanu en cabeza, seguido de @Don_Quijote . La cosa puede cambiar fácilmente. Además quedan 48 horas de plazo todavía.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni te molestes, Silver. El papo es el papo, y es inevitable... No se puede luchar contra el papo, sólo se le pude esquivar.
Dádselo ya a Le Fanu o a Kartal o alguien así muy paposo, de la panda. El paripé es muy hortera y chipiguay.


----------



## Kartal (25 Ene 2022)

"Si no gano yo, me enfado y critico al sistema, los organizadores y al resto de participantes. Troll Troll gñé gñé..."

Fdo.: Molinillos


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Ene 2022)

Estaba viendo las estadísticas de la web de E2.news y me ha sorprendido ver que usuarios activos de forma diaria (entiendo que comprando tierra y reclamando esencia y joyas) solo somos 8.000. En cuanto al ether reclamado de forma diaria está en torno a 200.000 ahora mismo. Partiendo de la base de que algunos dicen que los usuarios totales somos arlrededor de 300.000 (incluso algún illuminati dice que 1.000.000) la cifra es bastante pobre.

De esto saco conclusiones negativas y positivas. Malas, que esto no acaba de despegar y ni la mayoría de los que están ya dentro confían plenamente en ello (si no, estaría recolectando esencia y joyas diariamente). Buenas, que los que sí entramos todos los días tendremos una buena reserva de joyas y esencia para cuando esto despegue (si lo hace).


----------



## mulleixion (25 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Estaba viendo las estadísticas de la web de E2.news y me ha sorprendido ver que usuarios activos de forma diaria (entiendo que comprando tierra y reclamando esencia y joyas) solo somos 8.000. En cuanto al ether reclamado de forma diaria está en torno a 200.000 ahora mismo. Partiendo de la base de que algunos dicen que los usuarios totales somos arlrededor de 300.000 (incluso algún illuminati dice que 1.000.000) la cifra es bastante pobre.
> 
> De esto saco conclusiones negativas y positivas. Malas, que esto no acaba de despegar y ni la mayoría de los que están ya dentro confían plenamente en ello (si no, estaría recolectando esencia y joyas diariamente). Buenas, que los que sí entramos todos los días tendremos una buena reserva de joyas y esencia para cuando esto despegue (si lo hace).




Vas a tener que informarte un poco de cómo está la escena en el resto de plataformas además de ir un poco al gym . 

Playerbase diario de Decentraland : 2.000 usuarios. Hace un año eran 200 diarios. 

Vas a tener que pensar más allá , al menos un poco , para saber que el mundo VR/AR/XR así como el mercado de criptografía está adoptado por más bien , unos pocos.


----------



## pepita (25 Ene 2022)

Las estadísticas tienen bastante buena pinta, se venden muchísimas tiles, sobre todo los últimos días, será por las noticias de Corea


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Ene 2022)

mulleixion dijo:


> Vas a tener que informarte un poco de cómo está la escena en el resto de plataformas además de ir un poco al gym .
> 
> Playerbase diario de Decentraland : 2.000 usuarios. Hace un año eran 200 diarios.
> 
> Vas a tener que pensar más allá , al menos un poco , para saber que el mundo VR/AR/XR así como el mercado de criptografía está adoptado por más bien , unos pocos.



Me interesan poco o nada los gimnasios. Prefiero moverme al aire libre. La relación con el entorno natural es básica para la supervivencia en un escenario madmaxista.

Por lo demás, creo que o no me he explicado bien o no has comprendido mi mensaje. 

No pretendía criticar el número de usuarios activos _per se_. Critico las cifras "oficiales" y "oficiosas" que dicen que los usuarios llegan a 300.000 o a 1.000.000 (por cierto, creo que tú eres uno de ellos). No parece nada realista que si de verdad hay ese número de usuarios, solo haya 8.000 activos.

Y en cuanto a la criptografía... Bueno, por unos pocos.... Es discutible. Que tu entorno de pacos y charos lo identifiquen como al mismísimo Belcebú no significa que sea una regla generalizada *en el mundo*.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Ene 2022)

Mi experiencia:

Cada vez cuesta más encontrar el mercado de segunda mano "gangas". Yo siempre ando tras la pista de T1C1 de segunda mano... y en los últimos días es que ya no encuentras nada. Unas pocas tiles mal colocadas en países africanos o de nombre impronunciable de mierda y ya.

La venta de las joyas Jamaica, Sunset y Sunrise (que son las que no tienen continuidad T3, como sí tienen la Orange y la Purple) ha decaído. Antes del último update me deshacía de ellas (en estado Luminous), en unos pocos minutos, las vendía entre 6 y 8 E$. Me las quitaban de las manos. Hice buen negocio con esa mierda, la verdad.

Ahora están cayendo los precios y ya no se puede vender tan rápido, sin tirar los precios, algo que no se debe hacer, por el inmenso coste en shards que cuesta elevarlas a Luminous, algo que sí recomiendo hacer (si es para vender), por la posibilidad de una Brilliant. Si te haces con una Brilliant, dependiendo del tipo que sea, puedes dar el pelotazo.

La cosecha de joyas ha decaído.
La cosecha de ETher ha decaído, lo cual me da un poco lo mismo, pues no sirve para nada. El día que sirva, pues ya se verá.


----------



## pepita (25 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Me interesan poco o nada los gimnasios. Prefiero moverme al aire libre. La relación con el entorno natural es básica para la supervivencia en un escenario madmaxista.
> 
> Por lo demás, creo que o no me he explicado bien o no has comprendido mi mensaje.
> 
> ...



Que susto. Creía que me decías a mí eso de los gimnasios, pero ya imagino que no


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Ene 2022)

Respondía a las diatribas del mejillón.


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ene 2022)

Se sabe algo nuevo de como avanza nuestro proyecto? La verdad esque se me esta haciendo eterno y apenas han metido la essence y las joyas.

Poco mas


----------



## antoniussss (25 Ene 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> "Si no gano yo, me enfado y critico al sistema, los organizadores y al resto de participantes. Troll Troll gñé gñé..."
> 
> Fdo.: Molinillos



Si hasta le he votao yo el suyo xD


----------



## mulleixion (25 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Me interesan poco o nada los gimnasios. Prefiero moverme al aire libre. La relación con el entorno natural es básica para la supervivencia en un escenario madmaxista.
> 
> Por lo demás, creo que o no me he explicado bien o no has comprendido mi mensaje.
> 
> ...




Que mi entorno de what? XDDDD . Chaval yo llevo en el mundo cripto mas que tu seguro, eso sin contar con que yo tengo formación, no lecturas de foro.


Que no haya usuarios activos no quiere decir que no los haya en la plataforma registrados. Hay gente que simplemente compra y vuelve en unos meses o en unos años. ¿ Que actividad quieres especialmente en Earth 2 ? Mucha más que en otras plataformas que incluso tienen componentes jugables.

Tio no tienes ni zorra idea de nada, pero de nada xD. La criptografia, las criptomonedas, el arte digital o los videojuegos play to earn , estan adoptados por unos pocos asi es. 

Pocos son los paises que trabajan como Estonia el paquete blockchain, pero las criptomonedas no tienen apenas mercado a nivel global . Apenas unos 100, 150 millones de personas en todo el mundo tienen criptomonedas. A ver si nos documentamos crack


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Las estadísticas tienen bastante buena pinta, se venden muchísimas tiles, sobre todo los últimos días, será por las noticias de Corea



Que pasa con corea?


----------



## mulleixion (25 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que pasa con corea?




Basicamente el gobierno de SK ha puesto en marcha un plan de inversion en algunos proyectos relacionados mas o menos con el metaverso entre los que se incluyen Earth 2.


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Ene 2022)

mulleixion dijo:


> Basicamente el gobierno de SK ha puesto en marcha un plan de inversion en algunos proyectos relacionados mas o menos con el metaverso entre los que se incluyen Earth 2.



Que el gobierno de corea esta invirtiendo en earth 2  . Pero esto es real?

Que ha sido de los proyectos paralelos a earth 2.? ESPERO QUE LES VAYA MUY MAL


----------



## pasabaporaqui (25 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ni te molestes, Silver. El papo es el papo, y es inevitable... No se puede luchar contra el papo, sólo se le pude esquivar.
> Dádselo ya a Le Fanu o a Kartal o alguien así muy paposo, de la panda. El paripé es muy hortera y chipiguay.



Tu logo se parece demasiado al símbolo que lleva el puto Nadal, ni más ni menos 







Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Ene 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Tu logo se parece demasiado al símbolo que lleva el puto Nadal, ni más ni menos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puede que sí o puede que no, pero contra el papo no puedes hacer nada igualmente... Una cosa no quita la otra.
No saldrá el mejor logo. Saldrá el más soso e insustancial y cutre se le dará alguien de la panda del caramelo. Lo dije ANTES, lo diré DESPUÉS, y todos podréis comprobar como mi profecía se cumple, aunque seguramente ninguno lo hará, aunque pueda.

Papas a mí... me debes tomar por novato.


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Ene 2022)

mulleixion dijo:


> Que mi entorno de what? XDDDD . Chaval yo llevo en el mundo cripto mas que tu seguro, eso sin contar con que yo tengo formación, no lecturas de foro.



Sí, sí. Llevas 20 años en criptomonedas como decía el otro ilustre del foro.

El que sabes eres tú, ¿verdad? Que dice que hay un millón de usuarios según tu bola de cristal y que la Ciudad Prohibida se ha vendido por 300.000 dólares.

Menuda caricatura estás hecho.


----------



## pepita (25 Ene 2022)

..


Elbrujo dijo:


> Que pasa con corea?



Hombre de momento invertir no, pero sí que en sus estudios de próximas inversiones en metaversos, mencionan E2

Yo creo que sí somos pocos , he ido a comprar tonterías , ya sabeis que compro sin cabeza y me fijo más en si es rosita y esas cosas, y me he encontrado a Silverado!!


----------



## pepita (25 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Sí, sí. Llevas 20 años en criptomonedas como decía el otro ilustre del foro.
> 
> El que sabes eres tú, ¿verdad? Que dice que hay un millón de usuarios según tu bola de cristal y que la Ciudad Prohibida se ha vendido por 300.000 dólares.
> 
> Menuda caricatura estás hecho.



Mira, yo ya no me pongo nerviosa, ni me entero


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Ene 2022)

Debemos ser cuatro gatos. Yo cuando rebusco en el mercado siempre veo a los mismos...
Otra profecía mía más que veréis cómo se cumple:

ESTO NO ESTALLARÁ HASTA QUE EL 3D EMPIECE A SER VISIBLE Y SEA DE BUENA CALIDAD

Sin el 3D, Kira tiene razón... Estamos comprando foticos del Google Maps.... Es decir, algo que no vale NADA.


Pero con 3D.... la cosa cambia.

O Shoon y los suyos le meten mucha caña al Unity, o al Unreal o al Engine que sea que le estén metiendo... o esto acabará por hundirse.
Sin 3D, esto es una plataforma de especulación más... que pasa sin pena ni gloria por el mundo, como todas las demás.

Con 3D... cuando la promesa pueda VERSE, sentirse CERCANA, sentirse TANGIBLE... entonces si que comenzará el hype.


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Mira, yo ya no me pongo nerviosa, ni me entero



Sigo con mejillón, pero ya paro. Es que es muy pesado. Está todo el día alardeando de que lo sabe todo, pero luego mete unos patinazos...


----------



## Kartal (25 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Sigo con mejillón, pero ya paro. Es que es muy pesado. Está todo el día alardeando de que lo sabe todo, pero luego mete unos patinazos...



Entre Mejillón y Molinillos, vaya fauna...


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Ene 2022)

Leo en twitter que esta tarde han abierto Arabia Saudí (y el resto de países cerrados) en la stage 2, o sea, que lo mismo tenemos novedades pronto en la oficial.

Pero por lo visto todas las tierras serán tier 2, nada de tier 1.


----------



## pepita (25 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Leo en twitter que esta tarde han abierto Arabia Saudí (y el resto de países cerrados) en la stage 2, o sea, que lo mismo tenemos novedades pronto en la oficial.
> 
> Pero por lo visto todas las tierras serán tier 2, nada de tier 1.



ayy graciassssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Ene 2022)

He vuelto a grabar esta cancioncica, dedicada al @Marques de Chorrapelada (en realidad era Marqués de Ratachepada, pero se ha debido cambiar el nick o algo....) y aquí os dejo la nueva versión, que está mejor grabada...


----------



## antoniussss (25 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Leo en twitter que esta tarde han abierto Arabia Saudí (y el resto de países cerrados) en la stage 2, o sea, que lo mismo tenemos novedades pronto en la oficial.
> 
> Pero por lo visto todas las tierras serán tier 2, nada de tier 1.



arabia saudi esta cerrado


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Ene 2022)

Os dejo una actualización de la tabla de valores del algoritmo, para quien le interese.
Me siguen faltando algunos valores, y otros seguramente se pueden ajustar un poco más... No me fío de los de The Economist, porque ya dieron valores poco precisos en el anterior update, y ya han empezado a darlos en este. Además tardan mucho.

Sigo sin saber nada de joyas Tier 3, Orange/Purple, calidades Cloudy, Common, Clear y Brilliant, y yo no tengo suficientes joyas como para hacer pruebas. Son las casillas que están en blanco aún...


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, hay un pequeño error en la T1 Clear. Es 2,98 el valor máximo, no 2,96.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Sí, sí. Llevas 20 años en criptomonedas como decía el otro ilustre del foro.
> 
> El que sabes eres tú, ¿verdad? Que dice que hay un millón de usuarios según tu bola de cristal y que la Ciudad Prohibida se ha vendido por 300.000 dólares.
> 
> Menuda caricatura estás hecho.



Jajajajajajajaja se nota que eres mi fan viéndote los vídeos. Te falta la parte de nuestro canal de Telegram donde pasé la captura de que eran 30.000 . Sumate al grupo fanboy. Sumate


----------



## mulleixion (25 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que el gobierno de corea esta invirtiendo en earth 2  . Pero esto es real?
> 
> Que ha sido de los proyectos paralelos a earth 2.? ESPERO QUE LES VAYA MUY MAL






https://www.thedailypost.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=85826


----------



## mulleixion (25 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Sigo con mejillón, pero ya paro. Es que es muy pesado. Está todo el día alardeando de que lo sabe todo, pero luego mete unos patinazos...





Tu si que patinas. Si no lees por ahí no te enteras de nada. Y ni aun leyendo te enteras igualmente .


Eres tan tonto que asocias el número de tiles vendidas a que sean T1 o T2. Yo te lo explico , tontito : 

Las T1 desaparecieron de forma global en todo Earth 2 y no volverán. Todo son T2 porque las T1 desaparecieron por completo , no por partes o por países. Tontito.


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> arabia saudi esta cerrado



Sí, en la web oficial, sí. Está abierto en la web de pruebas (el stage 2). Por eso lo avisaba.


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Ene 2022)

mulleixion dijo:


> Tu si que patinas. Si no lees por ahí no te enteras de nada. Y ni aun leyendo te enteras igualmente .
> 
> 
> Eres tan tonto que asocias el número de tiles vendidas a que sean T1 o T2. Yo te lo explico , tontito :
> ...



De mayordomo a bufón. Involucionas alarmantemente.


----------



## Silverado72 (25 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> ..
> 
> 
> Hombre de momento invertir no, pero sí que en sus estudios de próximas inversiones en metaversos, mencionan E2
> ...



Sí, las lagunas de Erongo. Pille un cacho hace tiempo El colorido y disposición de ciertas salinas es llamativo.


----------



## mulleixion (25 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> De mayordomo a bufón. Involucionas alarmantemente.



Espera que te lo repito : Tontito


----------



## Pelamios1 (26 Ene 2022)

Hola a todos. Una pregunta. Creeis que en un futuro proximo se podran unir propiedades que se encuentren pegadas?


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Una pregunta. Creeis que en un futuro proximo se podran unir propiedades que se encuentren pegadas?



Pregúntale a Mejillón, que va de enterado y sabe más que Shane.


----------



## pepita (26 Ene 2022)

¿ Recibís el mismo número de joyas que antes?


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> ¿ Recibís el mismo número de joyas que antes?



Yo incluso recibo más, tal y como he comentado varias veces.
Mucha gente está recibiendo entre un 117 y y un 150 % más de joyas. Todos hablan de ello.


----------



## Le Fanu (26 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Una pregunta. Creeis que en un futuro proximo se podran unir propiedades que se encuentren pegadas?



Sí, así lo confirmaron en su día, pero no parece que vayan a habilitarlo a corto plazo.



pepita dijo:


> ¿ Recibís el mismo número de joyas que antes?



Yo recibo entre un 10 y un 20% menos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Una pregunta. Creeis que en un futuro proximo se podran unir propiedades que se encuentren pegadas?



Tienen que hacer varios ajustes.

A mi entender, no sólo deben permitir unir parcelas pegadas.... también deberían separar en 2 las parcelas con tiles discontinuas, automáticamente.


Si quieren tener su propio mapa de EcoSim en orden, deben hacerlo.

En Villa Popó, por ejemplo, justo en medio de la bahía, hay una parcela, en medio del mar, con forma de donut. La tile central no pertenece a la parcela. Sin embargo, el menthar cae justo encima de esta tile, que es la central.

¿Qué pasa si alguien compra la tile central? ¿Se superponen dos menthar?

Tienen muchos ajustes de ese tipo que hacer, o les generarán problemas en el futuro.

Yo insisto siempre en que sigo viendo muchos bugs en muchos sitios.... algunos muy fáciles de resolver, pero aquí a la grey sólo le interesa el botón de hacerse criptorico...


----------



## pepita (26 Ene 2022)

Yo debería recibir más, voy a comprar tiles de 1 en 1


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Yo debería recibir más, voy a comprar tiles de 1 en 1




Parece ser que eso no funciona. Quizá funcionara antes del último update.

Hay varios videos de gente que lo ha hecho, ha comprado mil tiles de una en una, y no ha funcionado...

Te recomiendo hacerlo con ímpetu y con júbilo.


----------



## pepita (26 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Parece ser que eso no funciona. Quizá funcionara antes del último update.
> 
> Hay varios videos de gente que lo ha hecho, ha comprado mil tiles de una en una, y no ha funcionado...
> 
> Te recomiendo hacerlo con ímpetu y con júbilo.



*¿Parece?

¿Gente? ¿qué gente?*

Cuando dices gente ¿te refieres a lo que cuentan en no sé qué chats? . O tienes una estadística histórica detallada con una muestra suficientemente representativa , alzada a paper y firmada por notario?


----------



## pepita (26 Ene 2022)

Shane Isaac tweeted a status
Our team has been working on fixes to reopen blocked countries &amp; new countries that are locked with 0 sales. Also investigating ways to later reward T1 land owners from locked countries with Essence. A due reminder that *we won't officially announce a country *unlocking #Metaverse


En cualquier momento, atentos los que queramos comprar


----------



## Kartal (26 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Shane Isaac tweeted a status
> Our team has been working on fixes to reopen blocked countries &amp; new countries that are locked with 0 sales. Also investigating ways to later reward T1 land owners from locked countries with Essence. A due reminder that *we won't officially announce a country *unlocking #Metaverse
> 
> 
> En cualquier momento, atentos los que queramos comprar



Gracias Pepi. Si es posible avisad por aquí cuando se abran países, aunque sea después de hacer vuestras compras.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> *¿Parece?
> 
> ¿Gente? ¿qué gente?*
> 
> Cuando dices gente ¿te refieres a lo que cuentan en no sé qué chats? . O tienes una estadística histórica detallada con una muestra suficientemente representativa , alzada a paper y firmada por notario?



Es verdad.
Compra 3000 tiles una por una. ¡Funciona de puta madre!

Principio básico de la filosofía: se demuestran los positivos, no los negativos... Bah, da igual la explicación, en tu caso. Tú compra, compra.


----------



## pepita (26 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Yo debería recibir más, voy a comprar tiles de 1 en 1




No he preguntado nada, he dicho que voy a comprar tiles sueltas.

No me interesa la filosofía barata, gracias


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No he preguntado nada, he dicho que voy a comprar tiles sueltas.
> 
> No me interesa la filosofía barata, gracias



¿Y la cara sí, eh?
Compra, compra. Una por una. Menos de 1000 euros es una insensatez.
Los de E2 sacan grandes ventajas premiando a los que sólo compran 1 tile, y castigando a los que compran muchas.
Tiene todo perfecto sentido.

Los de Samsung también prefieren vender los móviles baratos a vender los caros. Por eso a los que compran baratos les regalan una pegatina extra.


----------



## pepita (26 Ene 2022)

Si, es lo que he dicho desde el principio de tu película , que voy a comprar tiles sueltas

¿Necesitas un gráfico o dibujo para entenderlo?


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Si, es lo que he dicho desde el principio de tu película , que voy a comprar tiles sueltas
> 
> ¿Necesitas un gráfico o dibujo para entenderlo?



No. ¿Por qué necesitas creer y asegurar que sí?
Supongo que es porque, en tu imaginación, todo son evidencias de ello. O lo contrario.

Da igual. Actuar sin sentido, es actuar con sentido... Por mí ok.
Hazlo, corre. No sé por qué ahora te entran dudas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

Por cierto... ahora me viene a la mente el ejemplo de los perros y los trocitos de galleta que puse el otro día.
A veces es pasmoso lo profético que se puede llegar a ser.


----------



## pepita (26 Ene 2022)

Ninguna duda, he dicho "voy a comprar tiles sueltas" . Tu opinión no me interesa en absoluto,

Luego miro de hacer un dibujo a ver si consigues entenderlo. repito voy a comprar tiles sueltas, si no consigues entenderlo pregunta mas veces


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Ninguna duda, he dicho "voy a comprar tiles sueltas" . Tu opinión no me interesa en absoluto,
> 
> Luego miro de hacer un dibujo a ver si consigues entenderlo. repito voy a comprar tiles sueltas, si no consigues entenderlo pregunta mas veces



Por supuesto que no te interesa mi opinión. Lo que te interesa es decir 100 veces que NO te interesa mi opinión... Es algo MUY diferente.

Haz dibujos, sí. Si lo haces, habrá quedado demostrado por ciencia científica que todo lo que piensas es el origen de la verdad más pura.
Todo el mundo sabe que hacer dibujicos sirve para que los demás se conviertan en tontos.

Compra tiles una por una, venga. Ya estás tardando.
Varios de tus compañeras de panda ya lo han hecho, por lo que he podido ver... Si lo han hecho otros, es que todos los que no lo hacen sufren psoriasis. Ciencia científica. Demuestra con toneladas de datos que NO es así. O no. Da igual. Hermoso es lo feo y feo lo hermoso.


----------



## pepita (26 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Compra tiles una por una, venga. Ya estás tardando.



No estoy tardando he comprado muchas ya

Esta mañana he dicho :voy a comprar tiles sueltas . Y he comprado tiles sueltas
A mí me parece sencillo entenderlo


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No estoy tardando he comprado muchas ya
> 
> Esta mañana he dicho :voy a comprar tiles sueltas . Y he comprado tiles sueltas



Entonces puedes hacer otra cosa: decir 100 veces que no te entiendo porque soy tonto.
Con 90 no basta. Con 100 habrá quedado demostrado por ciencia científica que no entiendo por tonto.


----------



## Silverado72 (26 Ene 2022)

Reductio ad absurdum.

Bueno, a lo que venía, unas poquitas horas para que salga el vencedor del concurso.








Concurso I aniversario de Villa Burbuja VB Earth2


Creo que deberíais haber escogido la Versión 01 en lugar de la 03. Sin huevos y sin cola mejor....




www.burbuja.info




Y lo importante, el primer año de existencia (virtual) de Villa Burbuja. Felicidades a todos los alegres ( o no ) propietarios de VB.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Reductio ad absurdum.
> 
> Bueno, a lo que venía, unas poquitas horas para que salga el vencedor del concurso.
> 
> ...



Hombre, a ver la papa frita a quien le ha caído....


----------



## pepita (26 Ene 2022)

Yo no insulto a la gente llamandoles tonto como haces tú, si no entienden algo lo repito las veces que necesite esa persona y ya está


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Yo no insulto a la gente llamandoles tonto como haces tú, si no entienden algo lo repito las veces que necesite esa persona y ya está



No creo que tú insultes, la verdad.
Hasta para eso hace falta una visión de la que careces.

Tú más bien te enquistas en una obcecación... pero insultar. Insutar es lo que hace el mejillón.

Tú ni eso, siemplemente te autoconvences de cosas que nadie ha dicho jamás. Lo supe el día que te dió por ofenderte por una canción que nada tenia que ver contigo. 

Sigues igual... te empeñas en ideas. Como ahora. Simplemente te convences que no entiendo lo de comprar una por una.
Y lo repites, y lo repites, y lo repites.... y dejas de leer, y empiezas a respondar a cosas que nadie ha dicho.

Supongo que hay bastante de comprensión lectora en el asunto también.
Lo curioso es que te enfade tanto que te digan que hagas lo que te de la gana.... que es lo que yo REALMENTE te he dicho desde el principio. Pero no tan curioso si se tiene en cuenta que si no eres víctima, no tienes ninguna personalidad a la que asirte.

Nunca he visto tu caso con esperanzas. Eres mayor para ser consciente. Morirás creyendo cualquier cosa que simplemente te apetezca creer.


----------



## Silverado72 (26 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Hombre, a ver la papa frita a quien le ha caído....



De momento parece que a LeFanu/Ferris, si no cambian mucho las cosas. Pero cuidado, hay un segundo premio de lugar proceresco ( en Alba Iulia ). Y puede que un tercero, aunque sea esmirriado. Alguna patatita frita puede caer.


----------



## pepita (26 Ene 2022)

Bueno. Me callo por los demás, hay días que me cuesta contenerme


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> De momento parece que a LeFanu/Ferris, si no cambian mucho las cosas. Pero cuidado, hay un segundo premio de lugar proceresco ( en Alba Iulia ). Y puede que un tercero, aunque sea esmirriado. Alguna patatita frita puede caer.



A mí no. Y si eso sucede, dádsela a quien os salga de los huevos.

No debí haberlo presentado, pero es que cuando lo hice, pensaba que habría algún criterio de selección y elegiría alguien.
Luego me enteré de que era por votación y que se elegiría sin criterio (o con criterio de los Puchipuchi, que viene a ser lo mismo).
Lo subí porque ya lo tenía hecho, la verdad.

Sé que es el mejor, y con eso vale. Al menos tiene un diseño propio. Al menos el mío lo puedo hacer en 3D y plantarlo en E2.

Los demás son copy&paste de cosas ya hechas en internet.... pero no creo que nadie se haya dado cuenta de ello porque.... patata.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Bueno. Me callo por los demás, hay días que me cuesta contenerme



No es verdad. La lengua te funciona mucho más rápido que la mente. *Jamás* te he visto contenerte.
Todo lo que te apetece creer... lo crees sin límites, y deja de importar la realidad.

¿Acaso crees que entiendes esta frase?
No, no lo haces. Crees que en ella pone cosas que NO pone.


----------



## Pelamios1 (26 Ene 2022)

Hola a todos.
Preguntaba sobre si se podra en un futuro unir los titulos porque tenia ganas de hacer una granja de t2 pero juntas para que si en un futuro es un bluf poder unirlas en una sola parcela. Veo que Quijote opina que si y no veo ningun no.
Ayer compre para probarlo por mi mismo ya que no me fio ni de lo que dicen unos ni otros en sus videos y aun no puedo decir si a mi me funciona o no. Hoy pensaba hacer lo mismo, pasar un buen rato comprando t2 individuales.
Digo que no me fio de los videos porque es muy posible que lo que funcione para unos no sea asi para otros.


----------



## mulleixion (26 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Preguntaba sobre si se podra en un futuro unir los titulos porque tenia ganas de hacer una granja de t2 pero juntas para que si en un futuro es un bluf poder unirlas en una sola parcela. Veo que Quijote opina que si y no veo ningun no.
> Ayer compre para probarlo por mi mismo ya que no me fio ni de lo que dicen unos ni otros en sus videos y aun no puedo decir si a mi me funciona o no. Hoy pensaba hacer lo mismo, pasar un buen rato comprando t2 individuales.
> Digo que no me fio de los videos porque es muy posible que lo que funcione para unos no sea asi para otros.



No compres tiles sueltas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Preguntaba sobre si se podra en un futuro unir los titulos porque tenia ganas de hacer una granja de t2 pero juntas para que si en un futuro es un bluf poder unirlas en una sola parcela. Veo que Quijote opina que si y no veo ningun no.
> Ayer compre para probarlo por mi mismo ya que no me fio ni de lo que dicen unos ni otros en sus videos y aun no puedo decir si a mi me funciona o no. Hoy pensaba hacer lo mismo, pasar un buen rato comprando t2 individuales.
> Digo que no me fio de los videos porque es muy posible que lo que funcione para unos no sea asi para otros.



Eso es porque aquí nadie opina nada hasta que alguien lo escriba en Discord.
Más allá de Discord, se encuentra el abismo. Yo nunca he entrado en los Discord de E2, pero sí entré en Discord hace años, por otro asunto. Es un sitio censuradísimo. Millones de milenials haciendo de guardianes universales del buen rollito lo censuran todo. En los sitios censurados nunca brilla la verdad.
Seguramente allí andan preocupados del mercado bursátil de E$ y no están para tonterías.

De lo que garantice o deje de garantizar Shoon ya no te puedes fiar. Ha faltado a su palabra varias veces en ese sentido.
Ahora es más bien que, si dice una cosa, sucederá lo contrario.

Personalmente añado que es algo RIDÍCULO creer que un "despiste" como ese se le puede pasar a los desarolladores de E2.
¿Alguien, sólo por comprar tiles de manera individual, debe ser capaz de "saquear" el mercado y obtener dinero gratis sólo por haber ido de tile en tile?
No sólo no tiene sentido que algo así se les pase por alto, y es completamente contraintuitivo... es que, además, si fuera verdad, lo estaría haciendo todo el mundo, y sólo lo hacen los más desesperados y anuméricos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

Y por cierto, a pepita ningún caso. Dice cosas y sus contrarias. 200 o 300 páginas atrás la ves lamentarse de haber comprado tiles sueltas, o demasiado esparcidas aquí y allá. Se deja llevar por el instante y se infla el papo como un sapo hasta que estalla. Croa, y vuelta a empezar.

Mañana, o el mes que viene, o el año que viene, podría volver a arrepentise de comprar suelto, o haber cambiado de parecer ya 6 veces, o vete tú a saber. Como la única constante en su conversación es un non sequitur, o mejor es no darle importancia a lo que se le dice.

Sea lo que sea, entenderá lo que en ese momento le apetezca creer. Si hablaras con ella en suajili, entendería lo mismo.
No importa lo que se le diga, ni el idioma, ni nada... Ella "lee" sólo lo que ya está en su interior de antemano.


----------



## Pelamios1 (26 Ene 2022)

Ok. Gracias por el consejo. Os hare caso.
Y con lo de Discord tienes razon Quijote son unos fanaticos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Ok. Gracias por el consejo. Os hare caso.
> Y con lo de Discord tienes razon Quijote son unos fanaticos.



Yo creo que son sólo jovenzuelos, con poca experiencia en la vida.... No hay que darles más importancia de la que tienen.
Se sienten más seguros en su sueño que confrontándose con el mundo... lo cual está bien cuando eres un adolescente.

Algo más preocupante es cuando siguen en plan pirulillo más allá de los 30... que alguno talludito hay, créeme.

No me perjudican. Por lo que a mí respecta, están bien donde están, ellos solitos, sin ninguna injerencia externa. No sólo es lo que quieren y lo que les gusta, sino que también es lo mejor para los demás. Todos junticos, en el guateque, sin que molesten los mayores.

Más grave es cuando llegan a Presidente de Gobierno, como Zapatero, el Metrosexual o Pedro Sánchez, el Guapo. Entonces es cuando las cosas se ponen chungas. El tipo es capaz de quemar una ciudad sólo por hacerse una foto salvándola.

Mientras sólo estén en Discord endoinformándose (informándose ellos mismos en base a lo que ellos mismos se dicen, y conocen perfectamente), no hacen ningún mal. Debiste haber visto la que montaron el día que abrieron Dubai.

¿Por qué te crees que ya no anuncian cuando abren países? Pues porque son como las fangirls de los Beatles... Puro histerismo.


----------



## Silverado72 (26 Ene 2022)

GANADOR DEL CONCURSO 1º ANIVERSARIO VILLA BURBUJA @Le Fanu 








Concurso I aniversario de Villa Burbuja VB Earth2


¿ Cuál es el tercer premio?




www.burbuja.info






EMPATADOS EN SEGUNDO LUGAR @Elbrujo y @Don_Quijote 

ENHORABUENA A TODOS.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

El más simplón y soso. Acerté.

Mi premio se lo regaláis a Mejillón, panda de paposos.


----------



## Silverado72 (26 Ene 2022)

Earth 2®







app.earth2.io





Es esta propiedad, una T2 como la de El Brujo. Tú decides.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Earth 2®
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo ya he decidido que me merezco el primer premio, sin votaciones ni leches.
Mi logo es el más adecuado y soy el único que se ha molestado en diseñar algo.
Decido que los demás son un burdo copy&paste de cualquier circulito o fotico de internet. Un trabajo de parvularios digital.
Decido que hay que ser cutre para preferir eso, y considero que ni siquiera os llega la cutrez personal para decidir eso, es puro papo; como predije.
Decido que no os déis cuenta de eso.
Decido que este mensaje sea entendido sólo por aquellos sin miedo a pensar más allá del Zeitgeist.
Decido que le déis mi premio a Mejillón o hagáis alguna acrobacia para evitar hacerlo.
Decido que me importe un carajo el mal gusto ajeno.


----------



## Silverado72 (26 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo ya he decidido que me merezco el primer premio, sin votaciones ni leches.
> Mi logo es el más adecuado y soy el único que se ha molestado en diseñar algo.
> Decido que los demás son un burdo copy&paste de cualquier circulito o fotico de internet. Un trabajo de parvularios digital.
> Decido que hay que ser cutre para preferir eso, y considero que ni siquiera os llega la cutrez personal para decidir eso, es puro papo; como predije.
> ...



Si declinas el premio ( has explicado tus motivos ) lo más razonable es pasar al siguiente en la votación, a @Delco


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Si declinas el premio ( has explicado tus motivos ) lo más razonable es pasar al siguiente en la votación, a @Delco



¿Lo más razonable?
¡Somételo a votación!

¡Eso es lo más razonable! ¿O no? Mmmmmm.


----------



## Silverado72 (26 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Lo más razonable?
> ¡Somételo a votación!
> 
> ¡Eso es lo más razonable! ¿O no? Mmmmmm.



La votación ha concluido, y como organizador me corresponde arbitrar casos particulares como este.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> La votación ha concluido, y como organizador me corresponde arbitrar casos particulares como este.



Ok. Democracia a veces buena y a veces mala.
Mensaje entendido.

Yo no he declinado nada, yo lo derivo a Mejillón, que es algo diferente...


----------



## Silverado72 (26 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ok. Democracia a veces buena y a veces mala.
> Mensaje entendido.
> 
> Yo no he declinado nada, yo lo derivo a Mejillón, que es algo diferente...



Mejillón no participaba. Te corresponde aceptar el premio, no delegarlo. Lo que tu hagas una vez que lo recibas, es otro asunto, como si quieres donarselo a Calvopex.

Si no lo aceptas, pasa a otro concursante.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Mejillón no participaba. Te corresponde aceptar el premio, no delegarlo. Lo que tu hagas una vez que lo recibas, es otro asunto, como si quieres donarselo a Calvopex.
> 
> Si no lo aceptas, pasa a otro concusante.



Pues no me digas que decida... si eres tú el organizador y el que decide.
Que me parece muy bien. A mí me encanta ver a la gente tomando decisiones.

Lo que odio a los que no se atreven a hacerlo y siempre responden "dependeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee".


----------



## pepita (26 Ene 2022)

Tanto que nombrais al mejillón he ido a ver qué dice y veo que está de asesor junto con Don Quijote,

El nuevo: ya has oido a D Quijote y el mejillón

Y se le ha olvidado decirte lo principal: que estoy gorda como una foca. Y lo peor, me he puesto así de estar sentada todo el día comprando tiles sueltas sin parar. CUIDADO

Haz caso a los asesores del amor y compra de 7.500.000 en 7.500.00 en el desierto de Djibouti


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Tanto que nombrais al mejillón he ido a ver qué dice y veo que está de asesor junto con Don Quijote,
> 
> El nuevo: ya has oido a D Quijote y el mejillón
> 
> ...



He ido a ver que estaba haciendo pupita y me la he encontrado haciendo de felatriz para el pato Donald.

El nuevo: ya has oído a Guilderstein y Rosencranzt.

Y se le ha olvidado comentarte lo más importante: mastico bebés vivos. Y lo peor, lo hago por estar todo el día diciendo cosas que no mantienen ninguna relación con lo dicho anteriormente.

Haz caso a los guardianes del papo y haz lo que decía antes, pero no lo que digo ahora. Eso sí, al revés, para que no se sepa bien cómo.


----------



## hornblower (27 Ene 2022)

@Don_Quijote un poco de respeto a Pepita que eres muy faltón. Somos un grupo muy variado y está bien que sea así. Vivamos en paz. A ver cuándo abren los países, yo almenos ando nervioso


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Ene 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> @Don_Quijote un poco de respeto a Pepita que eres muy faltón. Somos un grupo muy variado y está bien que sea así. Vivamos en paz. A ver cuándo abren los países, yo almenos ando nervioso



Pepita no se ha ganado ningún respeto por mi parte. De hecho, es bastante irrespetuosa conmigo y lo lleva siendo mucho tiempo.
Vuestra paz no es paz, es afán de homogeneidad. Se nota que la mayoría de este hilo (los nuevos) venís de sitios censurados y endogámicos.
Aquí la "VARIEDAD" es REAL, no de boquilla, porque no se censura, ni vienen los guardianes baneadores a censurar digooooooooooo "moderar".

A otro perro con ese hueso.


----------



## Silverado72 (27 Ene 2022)

@Le Fanu /Ferris ya ha recibido parte de su premio


Falta que @Jebediah le traspase su parcela T2

Están pendientes de recoger sus premios
@Elbrujo y @Delco


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Ene 2022)

Volviendo a temas de mayores (los ofendidos sáltense este mensaje, números feos caca).

Como ya anuncié hace unas semanas, llevo un tiempo tomando nota de *la conversión Ether-Essence*, desde antes del último update.
Otra de las cosas que han cambiado es esa. El nivel de Ether ha bajado mucho, como muchos han señalado ya... pero la conversión ha subido bastante.
Aún no tengo suficientes datos, pero yo diría que lo comido por lo servido... por un lado sube, por otro baja, pero ambos factores conjuntos te dejan en un nivel de essence bastante similar al de justo antes del update. Anteriormente a eso, cuando comenzó el AirDrop, hubo ahí varios movimientos extraños. Yo creo que tocaron ahí el código varias veces.
No he visto a ninguna de las páginas de E2News, o de The Economist hablar de ello. Imagino que en Discord también habrá pasado desapercibido.

En realidad la conversión Ether-Essence queda registrada en la Transactions History, y una de las cosas que quiero implementar próximamente, es que la macro lea toda la transaction history: así podrá computar todo, LITS, Gifts, Credits, Withadrawals, Compras, Ventas. Toda actividad queda registrada allí...

Eso permitirá a la macro no sólo conocer la conversión Ether-Essence en cada momento, sino a través del tiempo también... por lo que se hará más predecible y permitirá más cálculos y previsiones de matemáticas troll.


He estado adaptando el algoritmo al nuevo update y he aprovechado para hacer bastantes mejoras, sobre todo en convertirlo en otro más modular, separando bien cada rutina, cada subrutina, y hacerla lo más versátil posible.
Eso me permitirá hacer los cambios necesarios con rapidez, cuando se produzcan. Si mañana lo de "Prime" significa algo, o si mañana quitan lo de Spawned/Crafted o si mañana vueven a dar un bandazo, me resultará fácil y rápido adaptarlo a la nueva circunstancia.

Así de un primer cálculo incompleto ya computo más de *600* combinaciones de joyas posibles. En realidad son muchas más, lo que pasa es que muchas las tengo categorizadas. Por ejemplo, las Tier 3 se pueden combinar en todas sus diferentes calidadades, por lo que las permutaciones que saldrán sólo de ahí, se contarán por cientos más. Por suerte, se puede automatizar para que todas esas permutaciones se calculen solas automáticamente.

He decidido que en cuanto el tiempo me lo permita voy a hacer que lea también los precios del Bazar, todos. Que lea, no sé, las 10 o primeras joyas de cada categoría y haga la media. Con eso, puede calcular automáticamente, qué combinaciones de joyas puedo permitirme comprar (en tier 1 cracked), craftear, y luego vender, ganando dinero. Como eso depende, en parte, de los precios del mercado del Bazar, leerlos es fundamental. Cuando lo tenga, en teoría, es posible dedicarse sólo a craftear y vender, y craftear y vender, siempre con beneficio garantizado (cuánto beneficio y con qué combinaciones, es lo que calcularía la macro), y siempre y cuando se de la configuración de precios adecuada y uno esté dispuesto a perder el tiempo haciendo eso.


----------



## hornblower (27 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pepita no se ha ganado ningún respeto por mi parte. De hecho, es bastante irrespetuosa conmigo y lo lleva siendo mucho tiempo.
> Vuestra paz no es paz, es afán de homogeneidad. Se nota que la mayoría de este hilo (los nuevos) venís de sitios censurados y endogámicos.
> Aquí la "VARIEDAD" es REAL, no de boquilla, porque no se censura, ni vienen los guardianes baneadores a censurar digooooooooooo "moderar".
> 
> A otro perro con ese hueso.



Dices tonterías, como q soy nuevo. La culpa es mía por darte cancha, hasta otra


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Ene 2022)

La cosa sería más o menos así:

_¿Qué se necesita para hacer una joya Churriflurry Luminous, macro?_

*MACRO: Pues para hacer una Churriflurry Luminous necesitas:
- 24 azules
- 24 sandy
- 12 black
- 12 verdes
- 6 ochres
- También necesitas 345 shards, y 345 de essence, pero en el proceso generarías de media unos 100 de shards, por lo que se queda en 245 y 345.
Al precio que están ahora esas joyas, comprarlas te costaría 8,10$, y la venderías a 9 e$, ganando 0,90 E$ en todo el proceso.*

_Jo, macro. No me compensa, además, como sabes, no tengo tanto essence. ¿Cuánto ganaría si lo hago pero la vendo en Cracked? Es que no me quiero gastar Essence, sólo quiero joyear._

*MACRO: pues para hacer una Churriflurry Cracked necesitas:
...y lo que sea que necesite, junto al beneficio teórico que obtendría...*

_Mmmm. Eso ya pinta mejor. ¿Sabes qué, macro? Calcúlame cuánto obtendría haciendo cada joya posible por este método, sin gastar essence o gastando como máximo XXX. Después el resultado me lo ordenas y me dices cuál es la joya que me da más beneficio._

*MACRO: Ok, he calculado y la joya con la que más beneficio obtendrías es la Camembert Cloudy. Puedes hacerla gastándote 0 Essence, comprar los ingredientes te costaría X y obtendrías Y.*

_Gracias, macro. Haré Camembert Cloudy esta tarde, gracias._



Espero que sirva para ilustrar la idea.


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Ene 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Dices tonterías, como q soy nuevo. La culpa es mía por darte cancha, hasta otra



Por favor, por favor... No me abandoneeeeeeeeeeeees. Me hundoooooooooooooo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Ene 2022)

No estoy muy interesado en la especulacion inmobiliaria en E2, la verdad... Pero me consta que mucha gente sí, así que he estado pensando en ello y dándole vueltas a la cabeza, y otras de las cosas que le quiero implementar las próximas semanas es que lleve un registro histórico no sólo de:
- Los datos globales de nuestra cuenta (networth, withadrawals, PVI)
- Los joyas (por grupos, Tier, calidades, sloteadas o no etcétera)
Eso ya lo hace a día de hoy, a excepción de los relacionados con la la lectura de transitions, que es fácil de programar y ya lo haré.

No sólo esto, que ya lo hace, sino TAMBIÉN de los datos relativos a cada propiedad: Cuando se adquirió, cuánto se pagó, cuánto cuesta ahora _(esto ya lo registra, en realidad, pero no de forma histórica, simplemente lee el valor actual y ya)_, cómo van evolucionando los factores de recursos _(si es que son variables en el tiempo, y no fijos, pudiera ser que una propiedad produzca más madera en invierno que en verano o algo así)_. Todo esto, digo, no sólo el dato actual, sino cada vez que se le ordene a la macro actualizar, es decir, el histórico, lo cual se puede hacer cada semana, o cada día, o cada 6 horas, o cada cuanto uno quiera. Lo hace automático, así que eso queda a gusto del consumidor.

Eso permitirá varias cosas:
- Gráficas y estadísticas POR CADA PROPIEDAD. Se podrá ver en una gráfica cuánto sube o baja tal o cual parcela, *a qué velocidad* sube o baja, cuánto tiempo se tarda en sacarle un beneficio del X%... lo que sea. También se puede programar para que ALERTE, y te marque en rojo aquellas parcelas que hayan entrado en recesión y están bajando el precio y estén al límite de que no se puedan vender sin perder dinero.
Se pueden establecer amortizaciones mínimas, o tiempos de amortización, o lo que sea que se desee.

La pregunta del millón en E2 no es qué comprar, sino, más bien, ¿cuándo vender? Ahora la parcela X está muy alta, pero ¿su tendencia sigue siendo alcista o está en remanso o incluso a empezado a descender por lo que lo mejor es vender ahora antes de que baje aún más?
La idea es que la macro ayude a despejar esas dudas.

Implementar el histórico por propiedad servirá a la macro un caudal de datos que, opino yo, debería serle útil a cualquier aspirante a agente inmobiliario en Earth2.

Lo bueno es que no es difícil de programar. Sólo hay que hacerlo muy limpio y ordenado todo para que si los de Earth2 cambian algo, no haya que empezar desde el principio.

Sé que muchos no le ven la utilidad, y muchos otros no pueden permitirse el verla (el papo es el papo), pero creo que estoy programando la mejor herramienta para E2 imaginable, la verdad.

Sigo picando código tras el update, y estaré así aún un tiempo, pero pronto quiero tener una "versión BETA" lista para probar y para poder limpiarle bugs o errores que seguramente tendrá al principio.
Ya le he implementado el multilenguaje y ahora se puede usar en alemán, inglés y español, a elección.


----------



## Kartal (27 Ene 2022)

Hacia tiempo que no me cruzaba con alguien tan tarado...


----------



## Jebediah (27 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> @Le Fanu /Ferris ya ha recibido parte de su premio
> Ver archivo adjunto 921327
> 
> Falta que @Jebediah le traspase su parcela T2
> ...



¿A quién se lo tengo que dar? El ganador que haga una puja simbólica y se la aceptaré, ¡enhorabuena! Earth 2®


----------



## Silverado72 (27 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿A quién se lo tengo que dar? El ganador que haga una puja simbólica y se la aceptaré, ¡enhorabuena! Earth 2®



Tendrás que esperar a que @Le Fanu ( su perfil en E2 es Ferris ) te ponga una puja. Mandale un privado para recordarselo con el enlace de la propiedad.


----------



## Le Fanu (27 Ene 2022)

Gracias a Silver y a Jebe por los premios. Siempre tendrán entrada platinum para la expo lumi que desarrollaré en esos terrenos, así como barra libre en los chiringuitos de la putiplaya.


----------



## Jebediah (27 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Gracias a Silver y a Jebe por los premios. Siempre tendrán entrada platinum para la expo lumi que desarrollaré en esos terrenos, así como barra libre en los chiringuitos de la putiplaya.



Aviso que el EPL _puticlub_ está ocupado


----------



## pepita (27 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Aviso que el EPL _puticlub_ está ocupado



Pues que sepáis que VillaBurbuja también


----------



## antoniussss (27 Ene 2022)

sigo sin entender como hacéis joyas de tier 3 e incluso luminous aparte, cuando yo tengo la mitad de mis propiedades sin joyas simples.

Tendré que llamar a friker jimenez o le habéis dado bien a la visa en el mercado de joyas.


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Ene 2022)

No sacan nada nuevo? Menudo aburrimiento. Quisera construir edificios y ver coches circulando joder


----------



## Pelamios1 (27 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> sigo sin entender como hacéis joyas de tier 3 e incluso luminous aparte, cuando yo tengo la mitad de mis propiedades sin joyas simples.
> 
> Tendré que llamar a friker jimenez o le habéis dado bien a la visa en el mercado de joyas.



Yo estoy igual. Tengo mas huecos sin tapar que el cuñaooo.


----------



## cheloverni (27 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Yo debería recibir más, voy a comprar tiles de 1 en 1



hola, yo compre sin saber 400 tiles de 1 en 1. y me estan llegando 1 joya por cada tile.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (27 Ene 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> hola, yo compre sin saber 400 tiles de 1 en 1. y me estan llegando 1 joya por cada tile.



Suena a fantasia ,
No se rick

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cheloverni (27 Ene 2022)

en argentina el sueldo minimo es de euros 350. Con lo cual E2 es un juego casi prohibitivo. Asi que arme una mini ciudad de tierras de 1 tile con la idea de venderlas a los pobres del tercer mundo. es un arduo trabajo comprar de a 1 tlle. incluso me arrepenti varias veces antes de terminar la mini ciudad. me parecio un trabajo esteril. pero ahora esta dando frutos. una joya por cada tile.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (27 Ene 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> en argentina el sueldo minimo es de euros 350. Con lo cual E2 es un juego casi prohibitivo. Asi que arme una mini ciudad de tierras de 1 tile con la idea de venderlas a los pobres del tercer mundo. es un arduo trabajo comprar de a 1 tlle. incluso me arrepenti varias veces antes de terminar la mini ciudad. me parecio un trabajo esteril. pero ahora esta dando frutos. una joya por cada tile.



Enlace a esa miniciudad, 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (27 Ene 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> en argentina el sueldo minimo es de euros 350. Con lo cual E2 es un juego casi prohibitivo. Asi que arme una mini ciudad de tierras de 1 tile con la idea de venderlas a los pobres del tercer mundo. es un arduo trabajo comprar de a 1 tlle. incluso me arrepenti varias veces antes de terminar la mini ciudad. me parecio un trabajo esteril. pero ahora esta dando frutos. una joya por cada tile.



Pero al día? Eso es una barbaridad, 

Yo sospecho que me dan menos porque he vendido muchas de una tile. Cuando necesito cash es lo que vendo porque salen enseguida, y ahora tengo pocas.
En cuanto pase lo de los paises nuevos compraré más. Ahora estoy intentando vender de todo para poder comprar, con suerte va a ser la primera vez que compre de 750, a ver qué tal.


----------



## cheloverni (27 Ene 2022)

cuando termine el proyecto prometo enviarla. no entiendo todavia mucho el juego.


----------



## cheloverni (27 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Pero al día? Eso es una barbaridad,
> 
> Yo sospecho que me dan menos porque he vendido muchas de una tile. Cuando necesito cash es lo que vendo porque salen enseguida, y ahora tengo pocas.
> En cuanto pase lo de los paises nuevos compraré más. Ahora estoy intentando vender de todo para poder comprar, con suerte va a ser la primera vez que compre de 750, a ver qué tal.



no, recibo de a 10 por dia. pero no se repiten los tiles


----------



## pasabaporaqui (27 Ene 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> cuando termine el proyecto prometo enviarla. no entiendo todavia mucho el juego.



Yo creo que no te enteras ni como funciona, eso que dices es imposible 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (27 Ene 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> no, recibo de a 10 por dia. pero no se repiten los tiles



Ok, es que te explican como un libro cerrado

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepita (27 Ene 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> no, recibo de a 10 por dia. pero no se repiten los tiles



400 propiedades 10 joyas, sí


----------



## cheloverni (27 Ene 2022)

tampoco hago crafting. solo pongo las joyas asi como vienen


----------



## pepita (27 Ene 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> tampoco hago crafting. solo pongo las joyas asi como vienen



Haces bien y mas si tus propiedades son de 1 tile. Si las quieres vender les sacarás más y las venderás mas fácil, ahora mismo no parece que hacen mucho sloteadas


----------



## cheloverni (27 Ene 2022)

les cuento la idea. la mini ciudad esta ubicada en una zona pobre pero donde se hace peregrinaciones a un santo no aprobado por la iglesia. pero los pobres son muy devotos. por otro lado compre la estacion de trenes mas popular donde pasan 1 millon de pasajeros por dia. la idea es hacer publicidad cuando aparezca la realidad aumentada en la estacion para que los pobres vayan de peregrinaje virtual. y se es posible compren un lote.


----------



## cheloverni (27 Ene 2022)

o algun tipo de servicio espiritual


----------



## pepita (27 Ene 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> les cuento la idea. la mini ciudad esta ubicada en una zona pobre pero donde se hace peregrinaciones a un santo no aprobado por la iglesia. pero los pobres son muy devotos. por otro lado compre la estacion de trenes mas popular donde pasan 1 millon de pasajeros por dia. la idea es hacer publicidad cuando aparezca la realidad aumentada en la estacion para que los pobres vayan de peregrinaje virtual. y se es posible compren un lote.



uhm ¿comprar? ¿los pobres? Bueno los ricos suelen ser ricos por que son muy rácanos, igual es buena idea!!

O que no la he pillado bien, toda la tarde sin quitar ojo a E2 me deja tarumba , es para matar al Shane


----------



## pasabaporaqui (27 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> uhm ¿comprar? ¿los pobres? Bueno los ricos suelen ser ricos por que son muy rácanos, igual es buena idea!!
> 
> O que no la he pillado bien, toda la tarde sin quitar ojo a E2 me deja tarumba , es para matar al Shane



Yo creo que para este tío, los ricos somos nosotros 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cheloverni (27 Ene 2022)

es un juego mundial pero la mitad del mundo vive con 1 dolar diario


----------



## pepita (27 Ene 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Yo creo que para este tío, los ricos somos nosotros
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Dentro de poco


----------



## pepita (28 Ene 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> es un juego mundial pero la mitad del mundo vive con 1 dolar diario



Ojalá pueda acceder todo el mundo, y todos tengamos oportunidades aquí, lo mas bonito de este juego es la parte utópica.

Pero la verdad es que con 1 dólar diario queda poco para realidad aumentada

Bueno parece que hoy tampoco es el día D


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ene 2022)

Qué visión más distorsionada tenéis.
Se os cuela un troll, esta vez de verdad, y no lo véis....

Luego váis por el mundo con la nariz parriba yendo de cazatrolls. Qué poca dignidad.


----------



## cheloverni (28 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Qué visión más distorsionada tenéis.
> Se os cuela un troll, esta vez de verdad, y no lo véis....
> 
> Luego váis por el mundo con la nariz parriba yendo de cazatrolls. Qué poca dignidad.



Hola Don, preferiria que en lugar de atacar a mi persona por lo que digo, critiques mi idea. Estoy jugando como todos, y todas las opiniones me sirven. gracias!


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ene 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> Hola Don, *preferiria* que en lugar de atacar a mi persona por lo que digo, critiques mi idea. Estoy jugando como todos, y todas las opiniones me sirven. gracias!



Hola, Ché.
Lo que tú *prefieras* no es de mi incumbencia, de la misma manera que lo que yo prefiero es irrelevante para ti.... y lo que *preferirías*, me importa menos aún. ¡De nada!


----------



## Kartal (28 Ene 2022)

Molinillos haciendo amigos as usual. Como cheloverni sea de verdad argentino y esto sea el principio de una batalla dialéctica... voy a por palomitas.


----------



## pepita (28 Ene 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> Hola Don, preferiria que en lugar de atacar a mi persona por lo que digo, critiques mi idea. Estoy jugando como todos, y todas las opiniones me sirven. gracias!



Pues no te queda ni nada, a mí ya la primera vez que me investigaron y vieron que había comprado tiles sueltas me llamaron inútil, estúpida, que no tengo ni idea, que no sé por donde me da el aire, gorda sebosa. Ahora que lo he dicho yo, me llaman anúmerica, tonta, obcecada

Pero yo creo que me lo dicen con cariño


----------



## pepita (28 Ene 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Molinillos haciendo amigos as usual. Como cheloverni sea de verdad argentino y esto sea el principio de una batalla dialéctica... voy a por palomitas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Pues no te queda ni nada, a mí ya la primera vez que me investigaron y vieron que había comprado tiles sueltas me *llamaron* inútil, estúpida, que no tengo ni idea, que no sé por donde me da el aire, gorda sebosa. Ahora que lo he dicho yo, me llaman anúmerica, tonta, obcecada
> 
> Pero yo creo que me lo dicen con cariño



Otra mentira.
*Primero:* ¿quienes son "ellos? ¿Quién es ese grupo que te oprime? RESPUESTA: nadie. No hay ningún plural oprimiéndote.
*Segundo:* YO sí te he llamado "tonta", aunque seguramente no con ese término.
*Tercero:* No te he llamado tonta por usar tal o cual estrategia en E2... Yo en ese no me meto. Cada uno que siga la estrategia que le salga de los huevos.
*Cuarto: *Te he llamado tonta porque tienes la mala costumbre de responder a cosas que nadie ha dicho, ofenderte por insultos que NADIE ha pronunciado, responder a cosas que NADIE ha preguntado, exigir explicaciones a cosas que NADIE ha dicho. Es un NON SEQUITUR constante y encima te emperras en él. Se te dice una cosa, entiendes lo que te sale del coño, y respondes algo que no tiene nada que ver... y encima lo haces completamente airada. Eso es propio de alguien disléxico, o loco, o tonto.
*Quinto: *Aquí nadie te dice nada porque eres mujer, y la mayoría del hilo pertenecen a la cultura pagafantas y todos aspiran a salvar a doncellas en apuros. Los muy ilusos se creen que las mujeres se lo agradecerán.


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


>



Otro ejemplo...

Difícilmente verás a alguien inteligente expresarse mediante emoticoños.
Eso es algo que hacen adolescentes, analfabetos, infantilizados....... y tontos.


----------



## pepita (28 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> *Primero:* ¿quienes son "ellos?



El mejillón primero y luego tú. 



Don_Quijote dijo:


> *Primero:* ¿Quién es ese grupo que te oprime? RESPUESTA: nadie. No hay ningún plural oprimiéndote.



Estoy de acuerdo. Soy dificil de oprimir


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> El mejillón primero y luego tú.




El Mejillón y tú tenéis la misma costumbre de responder a cosas que no tienen nada que ver con lo que se os ha dicho.

No váis de A a B, y de B a C.
Se os dice A y respondéis J.

Respondéis más a lo que sucede en el interior de vuestra alma que lo que sucede más allá de la punta de vuestra nariz.


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Soy dificil de oprimir




Y eso es otra mentira.
Cada dos por tres te defines como víctima.

Si no eres víctima, no sabes qué ser.


----------



## cheloverni (28 Ene 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Molinillos haciendo amigos as usual. Como cheloverni sea de verdad argentino y esto sea el principio de una batalla dialéctica... voy a por palomitas.




no pasa nada.. no peleo con gente temerosa. Entré aca buscando un lugar en español para pensar sobre el juego. si no tengo lugar no pasa nada, sigo mi camino..


----------



## pepita (28 Ene 2022)

Yo la única víctima que veo aquí eres tú, no veo ninguna otra

Y al mejillón y a tí no os veo como un grupo opresor en condiciones, organizado y estructurado, la verdad.


----------



## pepita (28 Ene 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> no pasa nada.. no peleo con gente temerosa. Entré aca buscando un lugar en español para pensar sobre el juego. si no tengo lugar no pasa nada, sigo mi camino..



Pues quédate, yo prefiero hablar sobre el juego también. En vez de si eres esto, o eres lo otro


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Yo la única víctima que veo aquí eres tú, no veo ninguna otra
> 
> Y al mejillón y a tí no os veo como un grupo opresor en condiciones, organizado y estructurado, la verdad.




Qué va, lo que pasa es que no se te ocurre nada mejor que decirme... Así que, una vez más, lo primero que te ocurre, aunque no guarde ninguna relación con nada.

En cualquier caso: si me dan a elegir entre ser una víctima superstar y un "opresor", elijo lo segundo.
Más que nada porque cuando uno decide ser víctima... se queda sin opciones: o es una víctima o ya no puede ser ninguna otra cosa salvo eso.

Ni llamándome "violador de mujeres", como HABÉIS (el plural es irónico) podido convertirme en una asquerosa víctima superstar.


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ene 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> no pasa nada.. no peleo con gente temerosa.



¿Y con gente valerosa sí?
¿Con quién?



cheloverni dijo:


> Entré aca buscando un lugar en español para pensar sobre el juego. si no tengo lugar no pasa nada, sigo mi camino..



Un lugar en español para pensar.... Las implicaciones que tiene eso son infinitas.

Voy a ver si encuentro por ahí un lugar en finlandés para comerme una lata de sardinas...


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Pues quédate, yo prefiero hablar sobre el juego también. En vez de si eres esto, o eres lo otro



Tampoco es verdad eso.
No prefieres hablar sobre el juego. Cada vez que alguien lo intenta te sales del tema para plantar jijijís y emoticoños.
Si alguien quiere profundizar, te quejas.
Si alguien difiere de tu opinión, te burlas.

Eso no es "preferir" hablar del juego.

Lo que prefieres, a mi entender, es acaparar la atención... como todas las mujeres, que sin atención, no son nada.


----------



## pepita (28 Ene 2022)

Siempre elijes el papelón de víctima. Las víctimas siempre lloriqueando, pobrecitos oprimidos y oprimidas. El mundo en vuestra contra


----------



## pepita (28 Ene 2022)

Ya llevas 3 posts aludiendo a que soy mujer. Pues allá vamos, como mujer te digo que el único con pinta de pagafantas que he visto en este hilo eres tú


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Siempre elijes el papelón de víctima. Las víctimas siempre lloriqueando, pobrecitos oprimidos y oprimidas. El mundo en vuestra contra



Falso. Vosotros no estáis en mi contra... no sabríais ni cómo empezar a actuar para estarlo.
Simplemente sóis endogámicos. La endogamia de la papa...

De ahí Discord, de ahí lo de "banead a X, banead a Y, banead a Z", de ahí las burlas, de ahí los ninguneos, de ahí la mala educación...

Simplemente sólo sabéis relacionaros con clones. De ahí que vuestra "Variedad" o "Diversidad" se base en expulsar al que es distinto.

Hace poco otro piruleto intentó vender la misma moto: "queremos paz", decía. Pero su paz no es paz, sólo es endogamia.


----------



## pepita (28 Ene 2022)

Pobrecita víctima


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Ya llevas 3 posts aludiendo a que soy mujer. Pues allá vamos, como mujer te digo que el único con pinta de pagafantas que he visto en este hilo eres tú



Pagafantas opresor víctima, en tres mensajes.
¿Ves como improvisas y tus respuestas son "coyunturalmente descoyuntadas"?.


Sabes que quieres decirme algo que me pique... pero como no sabes qué decir, vas probando a ver qué funciona.

RESPUESTA: los aspavientos dialécticos no funcionan jamás. Son para novatos.


----------



## pepita (28 Ene 2022)

Y lo dejo abrete un hilo aparte para explicar cómo soy de tontaa, simplona, loca o tonta y que pongo emoticones


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Yo la única víctima que veo aquí eres tú, no veo ninguna otra
> 
> Y al mejillón y a tí no os veo como un grupo *opresor* en condiciones, organizado y estructurado, la verdad.





pepita dijo:


> Pobrecita *víctima*




Ahí lo tienes. Ni medio minuto has tardado...

Lo que dices... no tiene sentido NUNCA. Por eso no merece la pena ser respondido. Improvisas y sueltas lo primero que te viene a la cabeza, aunque no tenga ningún sentido.


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Y lo dejo abrete un hilo aparte para explicar cómo soy de tontaa, simplona, loca o tonta y que pongo emoticones



Ayer también lo dejaste.... y, de hecho, lo dejas cada vez que te meto en un brete por tus non sequitur.


----------



## pepita (28 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ayer también lo dejaste.... y, de hecho, lo dejas cada vez que te meto en un brete por tus non sequitur.



Lo dejo porque la gente está esperando que avisemos de nuevos paises. Por eso


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Lo dejo porque la gente está esperando que avisemos de nuevos paises. Por eso



1. No, no lo dejas. En cuanto me salga de los huevos pincharte, volverás a bailar para mí.
2. Tú no eres representante de la gente ni eres quien para asegurar que sabes lo que "la gente" espera o deja de esperar.


El plural te hará perder TODOS los debates en los que te metas. Alguien inteligente no cae en esa trampa tan barata.


----------



## Kartal (28 Ene 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> no pasa nada.. no peleo con gente temerosa. Entré aca buscando un lugar en español para pensar sobre el juego. si no tengo lugar no pasa nada, sigo mi camino..



Aquí eres más que bienvenido. Don Quijote es simplemente un personaje trastornado que lleva casi 1 año insultando por turnos a todos los participantes del hilo, ni siquiera te lo tomes como algo personal. Yo lo tengo en el ignore hace meses, por eso no ve mis mensajes a menos que entre sin loguearse. Al final cansa porque termina haciendo monólogos, aunque eso como argento igual hasta te supone un reto XDD

P.D.: Es broma 
P.D. 2: Boca o River?


----------



## hornblower (28 Ene 2022)

Segundo concurso de los huevos
Earth 2®


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Ene 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Segundo concurso de los huevos
> Earth 2®



Concurso de los huevos.
Mejor expresado imposible.


----------



## cheloverni (28 Ene 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Aquí eres más que bienvenido. Don Quijote es simplemente un personaje trastornado que lleva casi 1 año insultando por turnos a todos los participantes del hilo, ni siquiera te lo tomes como algo personal. Yo lo tengo en el ignore hace meses, por eso no ve mis mensajes a menos que entre sin loguearse. Al final cansa porque termina haciendo monólogos, aunque eso como argento igual hasta te supone un reto XDD
> 
> P.D.: Es broma
> P.D. 2: Boca o River?




jaja solo sigo a messi. donde juegue


los huevos pueden estar dentro de los titles?


----------



## Kartal (28 Ene 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> jaja solo sigo a messi. donde juegue



Ya somos dos... aunque desde este verano me cuesta horrores XD


----------



## pepita (28 Ene 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Segundo concurso de los huevos
> Earth 2®



GRACIASSSSSSSSS


----------



## Le Fanu (29 Ene 2022)

Pues parece que lo de los países cerrados es a medio plazo y no algo tan inminente, comenta un moderador en Discord.


----------



## pepita (29 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues parece que lo de los países cerrados es a medio plazo y no algo tan inminente, comenta un moderador en Discord.



si, eso he visto, y yo vendiendo de todo para comprar y ahora ¿qué hacemos? ¿ahorrarlo? qué dificil

Yo estoy poniendo 50.000 huervos


----------



## mulleixion (29 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Pues parece que lo de los países cerrados es a medio plazo y no algo tan inminente, comenta un moderador en Discord.



Comenta un moderador .... Tu eres tonto. Tontito. 


A ver si aprendes a leer. Basta con probar a comprar una land en un país bloqueado y el mismo aviso te habla de "few months" 

A ver si dejas los porros.


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> si, eso he visto, y yo vendiendo de todo para comprar y ahora ¿qué hacemos? ¿ahorrarlo? qué dificil
> 
> Yo estoy poniendo 50.000 huervos



Ese plural traidor....


----------



## pepita (29 Ene 2022)

El hilo era para eso, jugar juntoS , ayudarnoS, pensar estrategias conjuntaS, comprar en sitios juntoS, pensar entre todoS donde pueden estar los huevos, donde comprar cuando hay paises nuevos, si interesa más una clase u otra, unas joyas u otras, una cantidad de tiles u otras, etc, etc


Ya veo que eso se acabó, lo doy por imposible


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> El hilo era para eso, jugar juntoS , ayudarnoS, pensar estrategias conjuntaS, comprar en sitios juntoS, pensar entre todoS donde pueden estar los huevos, donde comprar cuando hay paises nuevos, si interesa más una clase u otra, unas joyas u otras, una cantidad de tiles u otras, etc, etc
> 
> 
> Ya veo que eso se acabó, lo doy por imposible




NOSOTROS no hemos podido comprobar nada de eso en la realidad y DECRETAMOS que es falso.


----------



## Le Fanu (29 Ene 2022)

mulleixion dijo:


> Comenta un moderador .... Tu eres tonto. Tontito.
> 
> 
> A ver si aprendes a leer. Basta con probar a comprar una land en un país bloqueado y el mismo aviso te habla de "few months"
> ...



¿Sigues dolido por los megarretratos que te llevaste el otro día? 

Supera tus complejos, mejillón. Vas a ser más feliz.


----------



## mulleixion (29 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Sigues dolido por los megarretratos que te llevaste el otro día?
> 
> Supera tus complejos, mejillón. Vas a ser más feliz.



Pero tú te has visto ? Jajajaja con esas pintas de podemita porrero.... XDD


----------



## Le Fanu (29 Ene 2022)

mulleixion dijo:


> Pero tú te has visto ? Jajajaja con esas pintas de podemita porrero.... XDD


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Ene 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Segundo concurso de los huevos
> Earth 2®



De que va esto de los huevos?  

Lo principal no lo saca pero tontadas de estas a cascaporrillo


----------



## hornblower (29 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> De que va esto de los huevos?
> 
> Lo principal no lo saca pero tontadas de estas a cascaporrillo



Ya lo sabes, no me hagas explicártelo. En lo demas de acuerdo, puede que Shane se hubiera precipitado en anunciar la apertura de los últimos países y se hayan sacado esto de la chistera para desviar la atención y ganar tiempo


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Ene 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Ya lo sabes, no me hagas explicártelo. En lo demas de acuerdo, puede que Shane se hubiera precipitado en anunciar la apertura de los últimos países y se hayan sacado esto de la chistera para desviar la atención y ganar tiempo



No. No lo se


----------



## Kartal (29 Ene 2022)

_"El que reprende al burlón atrae la deshonra y el que corrige al malvado saldrá perjudicado. No corrijas al burlón, porque te odiará." _(Proverbios 9:7, 8)


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Ene 2022)

Vuelvo a subir esta canción mejor grabada, y dedicada a Greta Thunberg:

Cancioncica, dedicada a *Greta Thunberg* .


----------



## hornblower (29 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> No. No lo se



Hay que buscar los huevos de pascua, son los que están dibujados en el enlace anterior. Estarán camuflados en la web y en las comunicaciones entre Earth2 y nosotros (en las nuevas). Si ves alguno hay que sacar un pantallazo del huevo, plano medio o primer plano , remarcar el huevo, identificarte y publicarlo en redes sociales con un hashtag que no tengo a mano.
Mejor: si ves uno re acercas y preguntas


----------



## Enzo_6 (30 Ene 2022)

Os dan joyas? he tenido varios días que no me han dado ninguna, no entiendo nada...


----------



## pepita (30 Ene 2022)

Enzo_6 dijo:


> Os dan joyas? he tenido varios días que no me han dado ninguna, no entiendo nada...



A mí hoy me ha debido tocar algo, todavía estoy recibiendo essence, y un 60% mas de joyas. Me estarán compensando lo poco que me estaban dando


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Ene 2022)

pepita dijo:


> A mí hoy me ha debido tocar algo, todavía estoy recibiendo essence, y un 60% mas de joyas. Me estarán compensando lo poco que me estaban dando




Acaban de abrir Arabia Saudita!


----------



## Le Fanu (30 Ene 2022)

A mi me han bajado joyas y ether desde hace varios días. Pero en cambio me ha subido el ratio ether/essence.


----------



## pepita (30 Ene 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> A mi me han bajado joyas y ether desde hace varios días. Pero en cambio me ha subido el ratio ether/essence.



Pues eso que no hay quien se aclare. Pero tengo la sensación que una vez a la semana o así me dan bastantes mas joyas


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (30 Ene 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Acaban de abrir Arabia Saudita!



Sigue cerrado.


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Ene 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Sigue cerrado.



Uy. Perdón. Me equivoqué. No volverá a ocurrir.


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Ene 2022)

Acabo de grabar otra cancioncica y en esta ocasión se la dedico a @Le Fanu

Cancioncia dedicada a *Le Fanu*


----------



## Silverado72 (1 Feb 2022)

@Elbrujo / Fenix87 ha recibido su premio del concurso del logo VB


----------



## Enzo_6 (1 Feb 2022)

Están haciendo pruebas desde la cadena ropsten de Ethereum, el token que lancen será dentro de la red eth, podéis verlo debajo de donde tenéis el código de descuento asignado.


----------



## Le Fanu (1 Feb 2022)

Tras la última actualización, los números están así según The Economist:

Ratio detección de ether:

T1: 1 Ether por cada 150 Tiles
T2: 1 Ether por cada 195 Tiles

Ratio de conversión ether/essence:

T1: 20% (15-25%)
T2: 6% (3-10%)

Y un par de curiosidades:

Joyas:

T1: 33 mosaicos individuales producen la misma cantidad de joyas que UNA propiedad de 750
T2: 10 joyas/día por cada 100.000 tiles

Recursos:

Para alcanzar el máximo impulso posible de obtención de recursos se tendrá que combinar T2 Crafts, T3 Crafts y T3 Primes para evitar la penalización por repetición.

Full Analysis - ESSENCE Performance With the NEW JEWEL BOOST » The E2 Economist


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Tras la última actualización, los números están así según The Economist:
> 
> Ratio detección de ether:
> 
> ...



Los de economist ya han resbalado en los cálculos en el pasado....

Al menos esto:
*T1: 20% (15-25%)
T2: 6% (3-10%)*


puedo asegurar y demostrar (por ciencia científica troll) que no es correcto.


Es terrible que aún no tengan los rangos de todas las joyas, que los tengo yo desde hace ya un montón de días.


----------



## pepita (1 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Tras la última actualización, los números están así según The Economist:
> 
> Ratio detección de ether:
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias
Lo de las joyas en mi caso no es ni parecido. Todos los días recibo joyas de T2, el día que menos 2 joyas, ha habido días que han sido casi la mitad

Llevo 3 días recibiendo mas ether ¿os pasa a los demás?


----------



## pepita (1 Feb 2022)

Enzo_6 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 928412
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, está ahí desde el principio


----------



## Elbrujo (1 Feb 2022)

Se han generado muchos huecos para poner mas joyas en mis propiedades. Tantos que no he podido llenarlos todos (muchas no estan al 100%)

Aparte al poner joyas basicas me aparecen unas flechitas hacia abajo.

Alguien me puede decir que indican?


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se han generado muchos huecos para poner mas joyas en mis propiedades. Tantos que no he podido llenarlos todos (muchas no estan al 100%)
> 
> Aparte al poner joyas basicas me aparecen unas flechitas hacia abajo.
> 
> Alguien me puede decir que indican?



Son malos. Evítalos.

Salen cuando mezclas negro con amarillo o antracita,o joyas del mismo color.


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Se han generado muchos huecos para poner mas joyas en mis propiedades. Tantos que no he podido llenarlos todos (muchas no estan al 100%)
> 
> Aparte al poner joyas basicas me aparecen unas flechitas hacia abajo.
> 
> Alguien me puede decir que indican?



Nadie?


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Son malos. Evítalos.
> 
> Salen cuando mezclas negro con amarillo o antracita,o joyas del mismo color.



No entiendo tu respuesta


----------



## Don_Quijote (2 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> No entiendo tu respuesta




Te penalizan si pones dos joyas del mismo color.
Si pones dos verdes, te penalizan.
Si pones dos (o más) del color que sea, te penalizan.

Además si mezclas negro con amarillo o antracita, te penalizan.

En the economist han hecho un estudio sobre cuánto penalizan estas combinaciones, pero como son de letras, seguramente están mal calculados.
Casi todas las cifras que calculan los de the economist están mal calculadas. Estaban mal calculadas antes de las joyas tier 3 y están mal calculadas ahora.

Puedes tomar esa información como referencia general, pero si quieres ir al detalle, la información de esa página no vale.

Necesitan a alguien con más conocimientos de matemáticas en el equipo. Seguramente son chavalines.

RESUMEN: si ves la flechitas esas hacia abajo, quita las joyas y pon otras que no penalicen.


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Te penalizan si pones dos joyas del mismo color.
> Si pones dos verdes, te penalizan.
> Si pones dos (o más) del color que sea, te penalizan.
> 
> ...



Ostia no lo sabia. Van todas iguales XD

GRACIAS QUIJOTE


----------



## Le Fanu (2 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ostia no lo sabia. Van todas iguales XD
> 
> GRACIAS QUIJOTE



A ver, esto tiene sentido para los recursos si tienes ya colocados holobuilding. Si no los tienes colocados en la propiedad, las joyas pueden ser iguales ya que la penalización no te afecta para conseguir el 100% de ether que tiene por defecto cada propiedad. Ahora si le metes joyas crafteadas tier 2 o tier 3 con el +2% y +3% respectivamente, si te penaliza en el ether detectado que sean iguales.


----------



## Polo_00 (3 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> A ver, esto tiene sentido para los recursos si tienes ya colocados holobuilding. Si no los tienes colocados en la propiedad, las joyas pueden ser iguales ya que la penalización no te afecta para conseguir el 100% de ether que tiene por defecto cada propiedad. Ahora si le metes joyas crafteadas tier 2 o tier 3 con el +2% y +3% respectivamente, si te penaliza en el ether detectado que sean iguales.



como se ponen recursos en los holobuinding? esas construcciones eran gratis no? para que valen?


----------



## Le Fanu (3 Feb 2022)

Polo_00 dijo:


> como se ponen recursos en los holobuinding? esas construcciones eran gratis no? para que valen?



Realmente no se trata de poner recursos en los holobuilding. El proceso consiste en crear un holobuilding en tu propiedad (recomendable que no exceda de 1000m3 ya que ese es el máximo almacenamiento que podrá tener) y a partir de ahí ya estaría almacenando recursos automáticamente aunque aún no sean visibles. Se supone que cuando se estrenen oficialmente, si has tenido el holobuilding construido con anterioridad, dispondrás de recursos ya. Sin embargo si lo construyes tras el día del estreno o después, partirás de cero.

Luego está el tema de las joyas de colores para potenciar determinados recursos en aquellas propiedades que tienen holobuilding.


----------



## Polo_00 (3 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Realmente no se trata de poner recursos en los holobuilding. El proceso consiste en crear un holobuilding en tu propiedad (recomendable que no exceda de 1000m3 ya que ese es el máximo almacenamiento que podrá tener) y a partir de ahí ya estaría almacenando recursos automáticamente aunque aún no sean visibles. Se supone que cuando se estrenen oficialmente, si has tenido el holobuilding construido con anterioridad, dispondrás de recursos ya. Sin embargo si lo construyes tras el estreno, partirás de cero.
> 
> Luego está el tema de la joyas para potenciar determinados recursoso en aquellas propiedades que tienen holobuilding.



Vale, entendido, gracias.


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Feb 2022)

Estoy pensando en abrir otro concurso por el primer aniverario de Calópolis. Fue el 12 de febrero. ¿ Alguna idea? Podría ser diseñar un logo, como hicimos con Villa Burbuja. Se aceptan otras sugerencias.


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Feb 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en abrir otro concurso por el primer aniverario de Calópolis. Fue el 12 de febrero. ¿ Alguna idea? Podría ser diseñar un logo, como hicimos con Villa Burbuja. Se aceptan otras sugerencias.



Los de Shoon City han hecho un concurso de talentos, así en general. Sería grandioso ver los posibles "talentos" de los foreros... 

Por otro lado, he estado jugando al quimicefa esta mañana con las joyas y no saco nada en claro. Mi idea era mezclar joyas black T1 con un porcentaje alto de potenciación de oil production para obtener una super T2 o super T3 con vistas a exprimir la producción de recursos.

Así que he aplicado las ideas de Darwin y he mezclado las T1 con mayor porcentaje en mi haber (+2,60, +2,63, +2,64) y he obtenido una T2 con +4,20. Luego he mezclado las T1 con menor porcentaje (+2,49, +2,49, +2,52) y he obtenido una T2 con +4,38. Finalmente he mezclado las restantes (+2,52, +2,52, +2,55) y he obtenido otra vez una T2 con +4,20.

Resumen: no perdáis el tiempo haciendo selección que no parece que sirva de mucho. La aleatoriedad está presente también aquí. 

Seguiré probando los próximos días, a ver si se confirma esto.


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Los de Shoon City han hecho un concurso de talentos, así en general. Sería grandioso ver los posibles "talentos" de los foreros...
> 
> Por otro lado, he estado jugando al quimicefa esta mañana con las joyas y no saco nada en claro. Mi idea era mezclar joyas black T1 con un porcentaje alto de potenciación de oil production para obtener una super T2 o super T3 con vistas a exprimir la producción de recursos.
> 
> ...



¿ y en que consiste ese concurso de talentos ? Quiero decir ¿ que se propone?


----------



## pepita (4 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Los de Shoon City han hecho un concurso de talentos, así en general. Sería grandioso ver los posibles "talentos" de los foreros...
> 
> Por otro lado, he estado jugando al quimicefa esta mañana con las joyas y no saco nada en claro. Mi idea era mezclar joyas black T1 con un porcentaje alto de potenciación de oil production para obtener una super T2 o super T3 con vistas a exprimir la producción de recursos.
> 
> ...



Pues yo andaba mirando esto mismo y a la conclusión que llegué es parecida a la tuya.
Hacer cualquiera, venderla y comprar una con mayor porcentaje, que parece que en el mercado no le dan importancia a los porcentajes si no al precio.

El concurso , no sé , podemos esconder algo y dar pistas


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Feb 2022)

Por cierto, interesante artículo de E2 The Economist donde comparan la producción de joyas en tierras T1 y T2.




En la tabla se compara la media de tiempo necesario en días por número de tiles y tier de una propiedad para conseguir una joya. Por ejemplo, una tile tier 1 da una joya cada 42,00 días y una tile tier 2 da una joya cada 61,8 días. 

Si estos datos son más o menos ciertos, actualmente sí se podría hacer el farming con las propiedades de una 1 tile tier 2, ya que cuatro de estas darían incluso más joyas en 61,8 días (4) que una propiedad de 750 (3,76) en ese mismo tiempo.

T1 Versus T2 Jewel Yield Benchmark! Jewel Farming Performance! » The E2 Economist


----------



## Le Fanu (4 Feb 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> ¿ y en que consiste ese concurso de talentos ? Quiero decir ¿ que se propone?



Cada concursante manda un video o un ejemplo con su mayor talento, sea el que sea. Luego los jueces valorarán.



pepita dijo:


> Pues yo andaba mirando esto mismo y a la conclusión que llegué es parecida a la tuya.
> Hacer cualquiera, venderla y comprar una con mayor porcentaje, que parece que en el mercado no le dan importancia a los porcentajes si no al precio.



Sí, a mi eso es algo que me hace explotar la cabeza. La mayoría de usuarios tiene muy poca visión.



pepita dijo:


> El concurso , no sé , podemos esconder algo y dar pistas



Eso también es interesante. Lo mismo así se animan más foreros que no estén dentro a participar.


----------



## pepita (4 Feb 2022)

Yo tengo 2 propiedades T2 que me han dado joyas al día siguiente de hacerlas, casualmente los días que me fijé, asi que habrá más, una de unas 600 tiles, creo, al día siguiente ya me dio una joya y otra de 1 tile también.


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Cada concursante manda un video o un ejemplo con su mayor talento, sea el que sea. Luego los jueces valorarán.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso parece demasiado ambicioso, lo de hacer videos de variedades y públicos.
Lo que dice Pepita de ocultar algo podría hacerse si E2 fuera un metaverso operativo. Lo único que se me ocurre sería hacer algún dibujo con una propiedad, y dar pistas para encontrarlo, pero claro, algún espía se pondría a mirar los perfiles para descubrirlo inmediatamente. Otra opción sería construir un holo edificio en uno de ellos y encontrarlo.


----------



## pepita (4 Feb 2022)

Puede ser algo que ya esté hecho aunque sea por otros (para que no sea sólo mirar nuestro perfil) e ir dando pistas para encontrarlo


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2022)

El talento es un mito... o algo mitificado al menos.
No existe realmente gente con talento o sin talento.

Existe gente con ganas de currárselo, y gente sin ganas de currárselo.


Los que no se lo curran, necesitan una excusa. A esa excusa se le llama talento.


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Puede ser algo que ya esté hecho aunque sea por otros (para que no sea sólo mirar nuestro perfil) e ir dando pistas para encontrarlo



Podría hacerse doble: remitir a una búsqueda con pistas de algún dibujo ya existente en cualquier lugar de E2, y buscar también un holo que yo construiría en alguna de mis propiedades de Calópolis.

O eso, o diseñar el logo de Calópolis calcando el anterior concurso de VB


----------



## antoniussss (4 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Por cierto, interesante artículo de E2 The Economist donde comparan la producción de joyas en tierras T1 y T2.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 931267
> 
> ...



No me fio, gordo shoon ya dijo que las T2 volvían a no dar joyas.

Tengo T2 a porrones y no dan ni una misera joya, dado que recibo entre 2 a 7 joyas al día y antes de existir las T2 recibía 40 solo con las T1.


----------



## Kartal (4 Feb 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en abrir otro concurso por el primer aniverario de Calópolis. Fue el 12 de febrero. ¿ Alguna idea? Podría ser diseñar un logo, como hicimos con Villa Burbuja. Se aceptan otras sugerencias.



Hagas lo que hagas serás criticado ferozmente por el de siempre...


----------



## Kartal (4 Feb 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> O eso, o diseñar el logo de Calópolis calcando el anterior concurso de VB



Un concurso para elegir logo de la ciudad vecina de VB estaría bien en mi opinión. Así hay un beneficio permanente para la ciudad.


----------



## Elbrujo (4 Feb 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Un concurso para elegir logo de la ciudad vecina de VB estaría bien en mi opinión. Así hay un beneficio permanente para la ciudad.



Que ciudad vecina tenemos?


----------



## pepita (4 Feb 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Un concurso para elegir logo de la ciudad vecina de VB estaría bien en mi opinión. Así hay un beneficio permanente para la ciudad.



Esto lo dices porque sabes que si lo hacemos de talento, yo presentaría mis lentejas y ganaría


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Esto lo dices porque sabes que si lo hacemos de talento, yo presentaría mis lentejas y ganaría



Au contraire.
Si hacéis un concurso de "talentos" (cosa bastante ridícula), elegiréis al que menos talento tenga de la panda del pirulí.


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que ciudad vecina tenemos?



Calópolis, por el sur hasta la frontera egipcia ( incluso la cruza ). En realidad es un suburbio de Villa Burbuja.


----------



## Kartal (4 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que ciudad vecina tenemos?



Déjate de joyitas y compra ladrillo en Calópolis. Primera línea de playa en zona tranquila pero en expansión.


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Feb 2022)

Ya esta abierto el llamamiento en el principal. Premiar un logo es más creativo, y el mecanismo de concurso más sencillo y fiable.








Concurso I Aniversario de Calópolis en Earth2


EDITO 13 de febrero: PRIMER PREMIO COMPARTIDO: LE FANU/KARTAL. Le Fanu recibirá la propiedad de 28 cuadrados T1 en Calópolis, y Kartal la de 15 cuadrados T1 más la propiedad T2 del segundo premio. PREMIO ENTREGADO A KARTAL...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Polo_00 (6 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El talento es un mito... o algo mitificado al menos.
> No existe realmente gente con talento o sin talento.
> 
> Existe gente con ganas de currárselo, y gente sin ganas de currárselo.
> ...



Yo en eso no estoy de acuerdo, he conocido a gente que desde bien pequeños han sabido dibujar un paisaje por ejemplo o cualquier cosa de forma innata y sin esfuerzo porque se les quedaba grabado en la mente y yo por más que lo intentaba tanto en BUP como en dibujo técnico en la universidad no llegaba al nivel de ese niño de 8 años. Hay talento innato para hacer cosas y está más que demostrado.
Las condiciones congénitas físicas, mentales y de salud, junto con las enfermedades o trastornos, son algunas limitaciones obvias.


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Feb 2022)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Yo en eso no estoy de acuerdo, he conocido a gente que desde bien pequeños han sabido dibujar un paisaje por ejemplo o cualquier cosa de forma innata y sin esfuerzo porque se les quedaba grabado en la mente y yo por más que lo intentaba tanto en BUP como en dibujo técnico en la universidad no llegaba al nivel de ese niño de 8 años. Hay talento innato para hacer cosas* y está más que demostrado.*



Sí, estamos totalmente de acuerdo. *Demostrado por ciencia científica.*
Han hecho incluso un talentómetro para medir esas cosas. El talento lo miden en kilopondios por patata.

Alguien con poco talento tiene menos de 32 kilopondios por patata.
La media mundial es de unos 45 kilopondios por patata de talento, más o menos. Hay diferencias entre países.
El otro día leí que la media de Madrid había bajado a 28 kilopondios por patata de talento. Record histórico. ¿Tú no tendrás algo que ver con eso, verdad?

Gente con mucho talento tiene a partir de 60 kilopondios por patata de talento. Se demostró científicamente y por comprobación de pares de patatas, que Beethoven tenía más de 85 kilopondios por patata de talento.

Está más que demostrado. Creo que en Amazon puedes comprar talentómetros caseros, pero que no son muy fiables. No sé. Nunca los he probado, pero creo que hoy en día ya los hacen con Bluetooth, para que te puedas meter el pen en el culo, si te apetece.


----------



## Polo_00 (6 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sí. *Demostrado por ciencia científica.*
> Han hecho incluso un talentómetro para medir esas cosas. El talento lo miden en kilopondios por patata.
> 
> Alguien con poco talento tiene menos de 32 kilopondios por patata.
> ...



Todo el mundo tiene 250.000$ de hace más de 20 años que podían ser fácil medio millón de $ ahora para montar una empresa tipo Amazon por ejemplo. Quien no tiene medio milloncejo de euros para hacerse rico? Lo que no entiendo es por qué la mayoría de áfrica o muchas partes de Asia no se lo curran y se hacen ricos. Hay muchas limitaciones. Y tú lo sabes perfectamente. Hay gente que sin practicar nada y sin tener formación de nada, le salen cosas de manera innata, que oye, lo de colocar la zanahoria para que el burro se esfuerce y hacerle pensar que puede lograr lo que quiera, está muy bien, es la mayor estafa de la humanidad.


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Feb 2022)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Todo el mundo tiene 250.000$ de hace más de 20 años que podían ser fácil medio millón de $ para montar una empresa. Quien o tiene medio milloncejo de euros para hacerte rico? Lo que no entiendo es por qué la mayoría de áfrica o muchas partes de Asia no se lo curran y se hacen ricos. Hay muchas limitaciones. Y tú lo sabes perfectamente. Hay gente que sin practicar nada y sin tener formación de nada, le salen cosas de manera innata, que oye, lo de colocar la zanahoria para que el burro se esfuerce y hacerle pensar que puede lograr lo que quiera, está muy bien, es la mayor estafa de la humanidad.



Depende. Eso son opiniones. La metanandria multitenticular incarnada en la musa porvenirista (obiter dictum), deviene siempre en un caos que se rebela, de forma más o menos acusada, en el hiperfolio de las ciudades, pueblos y aldeas de cualquier laya. La sempiterna liza mesolímbica que habita el núcleo proteico de toda asunción de esa clase no podría, al menos, de ser sometida al albur de unas loas y exégesis cuya hondura y oquedad van, cuando menos, a la par. Eso sin ponermos a hablar de las sinergias y convergencias adyacentes que pudieren (o no), consignarse.
Ni la semiótica, ni la tautalogía te dan la razón en eso. Y, sin esa premisa, todo el castillo de naipes que te has montado se viene completamente abajo.


----------



## Polo_00 (6 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Depende. Eso son opiniones. La metanandria multitenticular incarnada en la musa porvenirista (obiter dictum), deviene siempre en un caos que se rebela, de forma más o menos acusada, en el hiperfolio de las ciudades, pueblos y aldeas de cualquier laya. La sempiterna liza mesolímbica que habita el núcleo proteico de toda asunción de esa clase no podría, al menos, de ser sometida al albur de unas loas y exégesis cuya hondura y oquedad van, cuando menos, a la par. Eso sin ponermos a hablar de las sinergias y convergencias adyacentes que pudieren (o no), consignarse.
> Ni la semiótica, ni la tautalogía te dan la razón en eso. Y, sin esa premisa, todo el castillo de naipes que te has montado se viene completamente abajo.



Tú mismo te has quejado de que un hombre no liga por culpa de las leyes feministas, y yo te podría decir que te lo curres más, y la realidad es, que si eres feo dará igual lo que te lo curres, y no por leyes feministas ligarás más o menos, pero para eso siempre te puedes esforzar no?


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Feb 2022)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Tú mismo te has quejado de que un hombre no liga por culpa de las leyes feministas, y yo te podría decir que te lo curres más, y la realidad es, que si eres feo dará igual lo que te lo curres, y no por leyes feministas ligarás más o menos, pero para eso siempre te puedes esforzar no?



Para nada. Guilderstein y Rosencrantzt han muerto. Piense en ello detenidamente. Nosotros, desde aquí, le invitamos a unirse a nuestra feligresía, pues no podría ser más enérgica nuestra determinación. En nuestra hermandad todos son bienvenidos: enfermos de síndrome de Down, hirsutos semilcantropos, víctimas del Vaile de San Vito, la psoriasis, minusválidos, tetraplégicos, acomplejados, dolientes de cualquier suerte o condición. Abrazamos a todos los ulcerosos, leprosos, deformes, cojos, mutilados, amputados, deformados, amorfos y siameses del mundo. Amamos y respetamos todos los colores, pelajes, pústulas, pecas, protuberancias, costras, cicatrices, marcas de nacimiento, granos, necrotismos, cromatismos y asimetrías que jubilosamente se presentan en los seres humanos.

Y desde aquí, unidos por nuestras extremidades, muñones o almas, invocamos a amor puro bendecido por los Sacerdotes del Universo.

¡Gavryshuck por siempre, hermanas y hermanos!


----------



## Polo_00 (6 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Para nada. Guilderstein y Rosencrantzt han muerto. Piense en ello detenidamente. Nosotros, desde aquí, le invitamos a unirse a nuestra feligresía, pues no podría ser más enérgica nuestra determinación. En nuestra hermandad todos son bienvenidos: enfermos de síndrome de Down, hirsutos semilcantropos, víctimas del Vaile de San Vito, la psoriasis, minusválidos, tetraplégicos, acomplejados, dolientes de cualquier suerte o condición. Abrazamos a todos los ulcerosos, leprosos, deformes, cojos, mutilados, amputados, deformados, amorfos y siameses del mundo. Amamos y respetamos todos los colores, pelajes, pústulas, pecas, protuberancias, costras, cicatrices, marcas de nacimiento, granos, necrotismos, cromatismos y asimetrías que jubilosamente se presentan en los seres humanos.
> 
> Y desde aquí, unidos por nuestras extremidades, muñones o almas, invocamos a amor puro bendecido por los Sacerdotes del Universo.
> 
> ¡Gavryshuck por siempre, hermanas y hermanos!



Pues eso, que las leyes feministas no te hacen ligar menos...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Feb 2022)

Este hilo no iba de un metaverso donde tenemos algunos dineros ?

Hay muchos hilos en el foro para hablar del sexo de los ángeles 


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Enzo_6 (7 Feb 2022)

Llevo 3 días sin recibir joyas, a alguno más le pasa? Esto se ha convertido en la mínima expresión...


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Feb 2022)

Dillon Seo en la TV surcoreana hablando del metaverso.


----------



## mulleixion (7 Feb 2022)

#5 METAPÍLDORAS | Abordando la legalidad en el Metaverso


Accede a nuestro canal de Telegram : https://t.me/metaversoblockchainSigueme en twitter : https://twitter.com/metavirtualvrSigue nuestro portal : https://rea...




youtu.be


----------



## Silverado72 (8 Feb 2022)

Día y medio para cerrar presentación de trabajos para el concurso de Calópolis.









Concurso I Aniversario de Calópolis en Earth2


EDITO 13 de febrero: PRIMER PREMIO COMPARTIDO: LE FANU/KARTAL. Le Fanu recibirá la propiedad de 28 cuadrados T1 en Calópolis, y Kartal la de 15 cuadrados T1 más la propiedad T2 del segundo premio. PREMIO ENTREGADO A KARTAL...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kartal (9 Feb 2022)

Han publicado un update sobre los recursos. Dejo por aquí el enlace original y a continuación una traducción Google en castellano. Esto avanza.


Progress Update on Resources


Estimados jugadores de Earth 2:

Esperamos que todo esté bien. Muchos de nuestros jugadores han estado esperando pacientemente a que los recursos sean detectables en Earth 2 y nos gustaría brindarles una actualización sobre su progreso. Esta actualización incluirá detalles sobre cómo se determinará la ubicación de los recursos y una indicación de qué esperar en el período previo a la puesta en marcha de los recursos.

Los recursos se convertirán en una parte clave de nuestro EcoSim, que es un componente crítico de todo el metaverso de Earth 2 y cómo funciona a nivel operativo. El comercio es una gran palabra que abarca muchas cosas y, al igual que en el mundo real, donde la mayoría de las cosas giran en torno al comercio, también EcoSim y los recursos jugarán un papel importante en el establecimiento de los cimientos de lo que creemos que se convertirá en un sistema. del comercio digital global con la oferta, la demanda y los precios determinados por los mercados secundarios. Creemos que, con el tiempo, esto creará en última instancia un valor extrínseco adicional para las creaciones y los activos digitales dentro de Earth 2, o incluso asociados con este.

La base de nuestro Metaverso es el uso de geolocalizaciones del mundo real que proporcionan un vínculo familiar entre la realidad virtual y física. Crear con precisión este vínculo entre las dos realidades es un proceso muy complicado y algo que creemos firmemente que se debe hacer bien. Cualquiera podría simplemente colocar recursos aleatorios en un mapa y decir 'voilá', pero nos hemos tomado nuestro tiempo para recopilar y compilar meticulosamente una gran cantidad de datos físicos del mundo real de ubicaciones de recursos de múltiples fuentes de datos confiables y procesar mediante programación esos datos en la tierra virtual en la Tierra. 2 a escala mundial.

Pero, ¿qué pasa si los datos de recursos de Earth 2 no muestran los recursos que creo que tengo en mi tierra?

La interacción y la colaboración con nuestra comunidad de jugadores de Earth 2 es extremadamente importante para nosotros y, a medida que avanzamos hacia la descentralización de Earth 2, buscamos constantemente formas de involucrar a la comunidad en decisiones y procesos que son importantes para crear los cimientos de Earth 2. es y en lo que se convertirá. Por lo tanto, actualmente estamos creando un método para que nuestra comunidad reclame manualmente la presencia de Recursos en sus propiedades en caso de que se pierda dentro del conjunto de datos inicial de Recursos de Earth 2.

El propósito de esta función es la motivación hacia la búsqueda de la verdad y menos para la búsqueda de ganancias personales; sin embargo, habrá recompensas para los jugadores que informen o validen con precisión las afirmaciones manuales cuando llegue el momento.

Muchas funciones de Earth 2 lanzadas hasta la fecha son, de hecho, bloques de construcción o peldaños hacia funciones más grandes que planeamos lanzar en el futuro que forman parte de una imagen más grande y Earth 2 Player Resource Validation (E2PRV) es un ejemplo de ello.

Si los datos de recursos de Earth 2 pierden un recurso que un jugador siente que tiene en su propiedad, E2PRV cumplirá el propósito inicial de permitir a los jugadores informar la ausencia de ese recurso y brindar a otros jugadores la oportunidad de validar si el informe es preciso o no. Los jugadores que informen correctamente recibirán ese recurso en su propiedad y los jugadores que validen un informe correcto serán recompensados con una bonificación, aún por anunciar, pero lo más probable es que incluya Essence.

El E2PRV se limitará a un cierto período de tiempo, probablemente tres meses, después del cual se establecerán las ubicaciones de recursos principales de Earth 2 en terrenos propios. Los Propietarios de Terrenos que deseen reportar un Recurso que creen que está en su propiedad deberán proporcionar prueba de su existencia, así como pagar una “Tarifa de Protección” por cada reclamo y validación realizada durante este período. Esto ayudará a los validadores a evaluar su propia posición y si deben respaldar su afirmación o no. La tarifa se reembolsará en su totalidad cuando un reclamo sea exitoso y exista con el fin de eliminar los reclamos de spam innecesarios para que los reclamos legítimos puedan acelerarse y verificarse rápidamente.

Una interfaz de mapeo para esta función permitirá a la comunidad administrar y monitorear los reclamos en curso (incluidos los rechazados y aprobados) en todo el mundo. Las reclamaciones exitosas se publicarán en esa interfaz y se codificarán con colores según el tipo de Recurso. Los usuarios también tendrán la posibilidad de votar sobre reclamos abiertos si existe un interés particular en una determinada ubicación o tipo de Recurso. Si bien esto no autenticará automáticamente el reclamo, ayudará a nuestro equipo a concentrar sus esfuerzos en los reclamos que tienen mayor prioridad.

Una vez completado con éxito, nuestro plan es expandir E2PVR a otros sistemas de participación, validación y votación impulsados por la comunidad. También nos complace anunciar que nuestro objetivo a largo plazo es descentralizar los recursos clave de Earth 2 como tokens individuales o NFT, agregando una capa completamente nueva de juego y precios, oferta y demanda determinados por el jugador. Al igual que con Essence, habrá un período prolongado en el que los Recursos operarán centralizados dentro de Earth 2, brindándonos datos importantes para determinar y refinar las métricas.

Ahora estamos en el proceso de verificaciones finales de datos y la integración de estos datos de recursos globales ha sido, hasta ahora, una tarea técnica y de procedimiento importante y algo en lo que estamos trabajando con la mayor eficacia posible. ¡Esperamos verlo informar y validar los recursos en su terreno para el segundo trimestre de 2022!

El propósito de este anuncio es brindar una actualización a la Comunidad Earth 2. Se publicarán más detalles y procesos exactos antes de que E2PRV entre en funcionamiento.


----------



## Silverado72 (9 Feb 2022)

Se abre el plazo para votar por el logo de Calópolis. Hasta el sábado noche.








Concurso I Aniversario de Calópolis en Earth2


EDITO 13 de febrero: PRIMER PREMIO COMPARTIDO: LE FANU/KARTAL. Le Fanu recibirá la propiedad de 28 cuadrados T1 en Calópolis, y Kartal la de 15 cuadrados T1 más la propiedad T2 del segundo premio. PREMIO ENTREGADO A KARTAL...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Feb 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Han publicado un update sobre los recursos. Dejo por aquí el enlace original y a continuación una traducción Google en castellano. Esto avanza.
> 
> 
> Progress Update on Resources
> ...



Joder que buen comunicado. 

Y en VB que recurso considerais que disponemos? Petroleo?

Cuantos recursos hay?


----------



## antoniussss (10 Feb 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Han publicado un update sobre los recursos. Dejo por aquí el enlace original y a continuación una traducción Google en castellano. Esto avanza.
> 
> 
> Progress Update on Resources
> ...



Me ha gustado el comunicado, mis dieses


----------



## Kartal (10 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder que buen comunicado.
> 
> Y en VB que recurso considerais que disponemos? Petroleo?
> 
> Cuantos recursos hay?



Por lógica petróleo, arena y turismo de masas.


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Feb 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Por lógica petróleo, arena y turismo de masas.



Pues no esta nada mal. Seremos como qatar pero mejor posicionados.

Si con el tiempo podemos expandirnos y colonizar tierras quizas nos podemos hacer con la desembocadura del nilo y controlar el canal de suez


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Feb 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Por lógica petróleo, arena y turismo de masas.



Yo diria que con pinzas alomejor podemos poner agua dulce. Lo hicimos lobre la desembocadura de un torrente


----------



## Jebediah (10 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder que buen comunicado.
> 
> Y en VB que recurso considerais que disponemos? Petroleo?
> 
> Cuantos recursos hay?



Recursos por ahora 8 pero habrá más. Cuando los lancen si tienes alguna propiedad que crees que debería recibir algún recurso que no estás recibiendo (por su ubicación en la tierra real) tendremos 3 meses para reclamarlo, si lo dan por bueno, te darán ese recurso.


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Feb 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Recursos por ahora 8 pero habrá más. Cuando los lancen si tienes alguna propiedad que crees que debería recibir algún recurso que no estás recibiendo (por su ubicación en la tierra real) tendremos 3 meses para reclamarlo, si lo dan por bueno, te darán ese recurso.



Si y si no te quitan la pasta por lo que dice no? 

Cuales son los 8 recursos disponibles?

1 petroleo
2 agua
3 oro
4 plata
5 arena
6 madera

Y los otros dos me faltan. De la lista creo que serian eso de comida no habla?


----------



## Jebediah (10 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si y si no te quitan la pasta por lo que dice no?
> 
> Cuales son los 8 recursos disponibles?
> 
> ...



1 petroleo
2 agua
3 oro
4 plata (caliza)
5 arena
6 madera
7 antracita
8 hierro (joya ocre)


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Feb 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> 1 petroleo
> 2 agua
> 3 oro
> 4 plata (caliza)
> ...



Pues yo diria que vb puede tener agua petroleo y por supuesto arena.

La antracita no se lo que es.

Y me extraña que no hayan metido carbon


----------



## Jebediah (10 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pues yo diria que vb puede tener agua petroleo y por supuesto arena.
> 
> La antracita no se lo que es.
> 
> Y me extraña que no hayan metido carbon



Lo meterán cuando salgan los recursos y diamantes también, que yo tengo una mina de diamantes y reclamaré el recursos si no lo dan XD


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Feb 2022)

Pinta bien nuestro metaverso de aquina 10 años alomejor estamos forrados.

Se sabe algo de los otros proyectos?


----------



## pepita (10 Feb 2022)

Ya se puede cambiar el código de referidos por uno mas sencillo


----------



## Jebediah (10 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Ya se puede cambiar el código de referidos por uno mas sencillo



Habrá que editar la lista de la portada entonces @AK2, a ver si pasa por aquí. Btw, mi referido queda como "NEYSLAND"


----------



## Le Fanu (10 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Ya se puede cambiar el código de referidos por uno mas sencillo



Interesante el heatmap de ether.


----------



## pepita (10 Feb 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Habrá que editar la lista de la portada entonces @AK2, a ver si pasa por aquí. Btw, mi referido queda como "NEYSLAND"



Si ya tienes uno puesto sale el nuevo aunque pongas el viejo.


----------



## pepita (10 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Interesante el heatmap de ether.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 938178



Pero yo lo veo igual que el heatmap de propiedades


----------



## Silverado72 (11 Feb 2022)

Ya puestos, creado en Gab grupo para Calópolis, cualquiera puede inscribirse:








Calópolis - Earth2.io / Group • gab.com


Calópolis - Earth2.io on Gab. Virtual city of Calópolis in Earth2.io enviroment. Metaverse plan.




gab.com


----------



## Elbrujo (11 Feb 2022)

Como veis earth 2 comparado con otros metaversos? 

Yo esque veo todo esto muy lentorro no avanza. Lo unico que hace es meter las putas joyas y darle vueltas y mas vueltas.

Yo creo que ya deberiamos tener criptos, recursos y algunos edificios minimo.

Tengo la sensacion de que los desarroyadores no saben donde ir


----------



## Kartal (11 Feb 2022)

Hombre un poco mejor que AfterEarth o VPark sí que va...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (11 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como veis earth 2 comparado con otros metaversos?
> 
> Yo esque veo todo esto muy lentorro no avanza. Lo unico que hace es meter las putas joyas y darle vueltas y mas vueltas.
> 
> ...



Para shane va de lujo







Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elbrujo (11 Feb 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Hombre un poco mejor que AfterEarth o VPark sí que va...



La verdad esque estoy desconectado de los otros proyectos. 

Pero afterearth tiene ya cripto?


----------



## pepita (11 Feb 2022)

Macao is open


----------



## hornblower (11 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Macao is open



Si, he h cho unas compras pero sólo veo mar disponible


----------



## Silverado72 (11 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> La verdad esque estoy desconectado de los otros proyectos.
> 
> Pero afterearth tiene ya cripto?



Sí el AERO, de la red de Polygon. 

Pero desde octubre pasado After Earth ha caído en parálisis total, dejó de pagar las retiradas de efectivo. Ha habido muchas quejas. Es posible que al ser un equipo pequeño hubiera problemas personales entre los desarrollladores y todo se haya ido al traste al no dar más de si. 

Alguna gente en Discord habla de rug pull, pero al principio el proyecto parecía serio y lanzó cosas siguiendo su hoja de ruta. Me inclino más por una crisis interna.


----------



## pepita (11 Feb 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Si, he h cho unas compras pero sólo veo mar disponible



Se supone que hoy abrirán otro pais, ya podia ser Arabia , porque como nos pongamos a comprar en los 38 bloqueados a mi no me da, jajaja


----------



## hornblower (11 Feb 2022)

Gracias Pepita 
Creo que el otro es Kuwait


----------



## Don_Quijote (11 Feb 2022)

La hecatombe será con la criptocosa. Eso nos hará criptoricos y vas a ver tú entonces.

Todos los que tienen el criptoelixir con Elon Musk.

Criptojijijí.


----------



## pepita (11 Feb 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Gracias Pepita
> Creo que el otro es Kuwait



anda no estaba abierto?, voy, gracias!!


----------



## pepita (11 Feb 2022)

He comprado una miseria, hay que guardar para Arabia, que me está costando horrores no gastar, y al final será algún día que no esté!


----------



## hornblower (11 Feb 2022)

la gente está comprando gibraltar tb,


----------



## hornblower (11 Feb 2022)

Y Serbia, Isla Mauricio, etc ,


----------



## pepita (11 Feb 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Y Serbia, Isla Mauricio, etc ,



¿pero son nuevos? yo no me los sé

Yo no quiero comprar mas, por si estoy el día de Arabia Saudí coger una de 750
Y por culpa de esperar a Arabia se estaba vendiendo y se paró


----------



## hornblower (11 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> ¿pero son nuevos? yo no me los sé
> 
> Yo no quiero comprar mas, por si estoy el día de Arabia Saudí coger una de 750
> Y por culpa de esperar a Arabia se estaba vendiendo y se paró



tampoco estoy seguro...y con lo de Arabia Saudí también de acuerdo pero a veces es difícil contenerse


----------



## Elbrujo (11 Feb 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Sí el AERO, de la red de Polygon.
> 
> Pero desde octubre pasado After Earth ha caído en parálisis total, dejó de pagar las retiradas de efectivo. Ha habido muchas quejas. Es posible que al ser un equipo pequeño hubiera problemas personales entre los desarrollladores y todo se haya ido al traste al no dar más de si.
> 
> Alguna gente en Discord habla de rug pull, pero al principio el proyecto parecía serio y lanzó cosas siguiendo su hoja de ruta. Me inclino más por una crisis interna.



Uff esperemos que earth 2 no acabe igual


----------



## Silverado72 (11 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Uff esperemos que earth 2 no acabe igual



Pues sí. En AE gaste unos cientos, pero en E2 son más de 2000 €. 

Asumo que es un juego y probablemente no haya retorno del total, pero tampoco me gustaría que colapsara y se perdiera todo. Tenerlo como una especie de extraña reserva de valor es a lo que aspiro.


----------



## Le Fanu (11 Feb 2022)

Estaba leyendo la charla de Shane en Discord de ayer y he visto esto:




Y googleando me encuentro con esto otro:

*FUTURO Virtual*
Tue Mar 1 2022, 10:00–19:00
sHub Madrid, C. Labastida, 1
Madrid
FUTURO Virtual


*Metaverse for Developers - Malaga City Center*
lun, 7 mar – mié, 9 mar
AC Hotel by Marriott Malaga Palacio, Calle Cortina del Muelle, 1
Málaga
Curso de Metaverse for Developers


No sé si sería alguno de estos dos eventos, pero todo apunta a ello. No obstante, parece obvio que no va a asistir, pero por si alguno se anima... He visto los precios por encima y son caros. El primero creo que eran 100 euros online y el segundo 1000.


----------



## pepita (11 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Estaba leyendo la charla de Shane en Discord de ayer y he visto esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 939744
> 
> ...



Ein? online? Pues en persona qué costará?

Yo le podría llevar unas lentejas a la puerta, no entro por si hay alguien dando conferencias ¿?¿??¿ ya me entiendes


----------



## mulleixion (11 Feb 2022)

Ya os dejo algo más rápido. Este martes a partir de las 19:00 en Movistar TV y en todas las TDT así como en Youtube y en negocios.tv abrimos el ciclo en España del metaverso.

¿ Quién ha abierto el melón?

El aquí presente.

En los siguientes programas vendrán expertos en VR/ar/xr .

Con un poco de suerte en mi entrevista saldrá Earth 2


Próximamente habrá entrevistas en algunos periódicos de Navarra y algunas universidades a lo largo de 2022 conmigo como ponente. 


Seguimos cracks


----------



## Kartal (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## pepita (11 Feb 2022)

Lo ví demasido tarde, lo sé


----------



## Silverado72 (12 Feb 2022)

Queda poquito para terminar la votación del concurso de Calópolis 








Concurso I Aniversario de Calópolis en Earth2


EDITO 13 de febrero: PRIMER PREMIO COMPARTIDO: LE FANU/KARTAL. Le Fanu recibirá la propiedad de 28 cuadrados T1 en Calópolis, y Kartal la de 15 cuadrados T1 más la propiedad T2 del segundo premio. PREMIO ENTREGADO A KARTAL...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Feb 2022)

PRIMER PREMIO COMPARTIDO: LE FANU/KARTAL. Le Fanu recibirá la propiedad de 28 cuadrados T1 en Calópolis, y Kartal la de 15 cuadrados T1 más la propiedad T2 en Calópolis del segundo premio.
TERCER PREMIO: PEPITA. Propiedad T2 en Diwaniya. 

Podéis hacer las pujas para recibirlas cuando queráis.


----------



## Don_Quijote (13 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu, Tartal y Pepita...
Luego decís que no sois chupipandi....


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Feb 2022)

Son las personas que se han tomado en serio el concurso. Cualquiera pudo hacerlo, pero ellos dieron el paso.


----------



## Don_Quijote (13 Feb 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Son las personas que se han tomado en serio el concurso. Cualquiera pudo hacerlo, pero ellos dieron el paso.



Sí, y si no recuerdo mal lo hicieron _sin esfuerzo_.
¿No?


----------



## Kartal (13 Feb 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> PRIMER PREMIO COMPARTIDO: LE FANU/KARTAL. Le Fanu recibirá la propiedad de 28 cuadrados T1 en Calópolis, y Kartal la de 15 cuadrados T1 más la propiedad T2 en Calópolis del segundo premio.
> TERCER PREMIO: PEPITA. Propiedad T2 en Diwaniya.
> 
> Podéis hacer las pujas para recibirlas cuando queráis.



Muchas gracias Silver. Enhorabuena LeFanu, y gracias por tu generosidad al votar por mi propuesta.


----------



## mulleixion (13 Feb 2022)

Pobrecito Kartal .

Espera que te adjunto tu cara al ver mi post :


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Feb 2022)

Entregadas las propiedades a Kartal/Kenan


----------



## Don_Quijote (13 Feb 2022)

Aquí os dejo una pequeña colaboración con otro barbas amigo mío:


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Feb 2022)

Entregada la propiedad a Le Fanu/Ferris


----------



## cheloverni (15 Feb 2022)

Hola, según mis cálculos la esencia (cobrada y por cobrar) + todas la joyas originales (sin craftear) valuadas a valor de mercado = a lo que inverti en el juego en dolares reales.

no es exacto obviamente pero parece una tendencia. a alguien le pasa lo mismo?


----------



## mulleixion (15 Feb 2022)

Esta tarde para los que queráis


----------



## pepita (15 Feb 2022)

cheloverni dijo:


> Hola, según mis cálculos la esencia (cobrada y por cobrar) + todas la joyas originales (sin craftear) valuadas a valor de mercado = a lo que inverti en el juego en dolares reales.
> 
> no es exacto obviamente pero parece una tendencia. a alguien le pasa lo mismo?



No te entiendo ¿A cuanto valoras la esencia? ¿1:1 ?
Yo tengo mas de 4 veces mas esencia que lo que he metido, y gasté en subir de nivel bastantes joyas, con lo que tendría bastante más, aunque no recuerdo cuanto.

Esto es un aburrimiento, desde que Shane dijo que abriría Arabia Saudí no he podido hacer nada por no gastar. 
Y en Macao gasté la friolera de 19 dólares por si abrían Arabia seguir teniendo saldo, cuando hubiera estado genial gastarlo todo ahí.

A qué llama inminente? Al día que no pueda estar? Es un pelmazo, pelmazo mas que pelmazo.

Bueno está claro que inminente es soon. Y soon es shooooooooon


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Feb 2022)

mulleixion dijo:


> Esta tarde para los que queráis



¿Tú de qué hablas? ¿De apadrina un olivo?


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No te entiendo ¿A cuanto valoras la esencia? ¿1:1 ?
> Yo tengo mas de 4 veces mas esencia que lo que he metido, y gasté en subir de nivel bastantes joyas, con lo que tendría bastante más, aunque no recuerdo cuanto.
> 
> Esto es un aburrimiento, desde que Shane dijo que abriría Arabia Saudí no he podido hacer nada por no gastar.
> ...



Le viene de lujo soltarlo poco a poco para que no le demos la brasa con otras cuestiones. Menudo pájaro.


----------



## pepita (15 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Tú de qué hablas? ¿De apadrina un olivo?



No sé para que le bloqueo si luego me puede la curiosidad por si me está insultando o algo así y acabo mirando


----------



## Jebediah (15 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No te entiendo ¿A cuanto valoras la esencia? ¿1:1 ?



Yo a 10$,


----------



## Jebediah (15 Feb 2022)

mulleixion dijo:


> Esta tarde para los que queráis



Pues bien hablado, ya me ha gustado. Congrats.


----------



## mulleixion (15 Feb 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues bien hablado, ya me ha gustado. Congrats.




Como ves sale incluso Earth 2, se lo envié yo como parte de los recursos para que apareciesen en pantalla. A ver si asi, ya que Shane hace marketing -1 por lo menos se da a conocer un poco mas.


----------



## pepita (15 Feb 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo a 10$,



Pues con el bajón que me han pegado hoy, lo veo hasta posible! Emosido engañado. Así ni 1 essence hubiera gastado en joyitas.

Dios te oiga!


----------



## Jebediah (18 Feb 2022)

Tenéis Aruba abierto.


----------



## Kartal (18 Feb 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Tenéis Aruba abierto.



Gracias por avisar!


----------



## hornblower (18 Feb 2022)

Y American Samoa


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2022)

Madre mía me estoy volviendo una terranienta acaparadora pepita de cuidado.
Que fácil es corromperse 
Y Aruba lo han dejado a 0.12 , a saber si es aposta o un bug


----------



## Blackest (18 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Madre mía me estoy volviendo una terranienta acaparadora pepita de cuidado.
> Que fácil es corromperse
> Y Aruba lo han dejado a 0.12 , a saber si es aposta o un bug



Pero se puede comprsr a ese precio?


----------



## pepita (18 Feb 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Pero se puede comprsr a ese precio?



ya no, pero ha estado así horas y horas y de repente lo han puesto a 2 dólares


----------



## Blackest (20 Feb 2022)

Por cierto, llevo mucho desconectado de esto (solo entro a recoger senece y joyas) pero me he dado cuenta de que arriba a la derecha de la pantalla cuando entras a tu perfil te sale, de izquierda a derechas

t1 *numeritos*, que entiendo que son las tiles de tus parcelas y a la derecha un simbolo como de un simbolo de stand by de forma roboidal y girando, que entiendo que es la esence.

Yo voy acumulando esence, pero me he fijado que durante dos dias seguidos y cuando reclamo la esence, desciende el numero que aparece en t1.
No entiendo porque es eso. (?)



pepita dijo:


> ya no, pero ha estado así horas y horas y de repente lo han puesto a 2 dólares



Pues que pena, hubiera estado bien comprar a ese precio.


----------



## Le Fanu (20 Feb 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Por cierto, llevo mucho desconectado de esto (solo entro a recoger senece y joyas) pero me he dado cuenta de que arriba a la derecha de la pantalla cuando entras a tu perfil te sale, de izquierda a derechas
> 
> t1 *numeritos*, que entiendo que son las tiles de tus parcelas y a la derecha un simbolo como de un simbolo de stand by de forma roboidal y girando, que entiendo que es la esence.
> 
> ...



T1 es la esencia prometida que le quedan a tus propiedades Tier 1.
El símbolo de "stand by", como le llamas, es la esencia que posees.

Cada vez que reclamas esencia de tus propiedades, el T1 disminuye porque una parte de la recolección viene de ahí. En la sección de tu profile puedes ver que propiedades son las que tienen la esencia "awaiting claim". Si sumas todas las "awaiting claim" te dará como resultado el T1.


----------



## Blackest (20 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> T1 es la esencia prometida que le quedan a tus propiedades Tier 1.
> El símbolo de "stand by", como le llamas, es la esencia que posees.
> 
> Cada vez que reclamas esencia de tus propiedades, el T1 disminuye porque una parte de la recolección viene de ahí. En la sección de tu profile puedes ver que propiedades son las que tienen la esencia "awaiting claim". Si sumas todas las "awaiting claim" te dará como resultado el T1.



¿Pero se va renovando o es un recurso limitado y cuando se acabe ya no tendré mas?


----------



## pepita (20 Feb 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿Pero se va renovando o es un recurso limitado y cuando se acabe ya no tendré mas?



Es una recompensa por estar ahí el año pasado. Cuando se acabe seguirá generando pero menos cantidad y no se sabe cuanta. La essence va a ser la cripto y la están limitando mucho


----------



## Jebediah (22 Feb 2022)

Pues 5B de supply tope para la esencia y acualmente 112M en circulación, añadirán más al supply de circulación si fuese necesario por temas de liquidez y demás.
La esencia restante, a parte del EDC (regalado) se generarán en el juego por play to earn.


----------



## pepita (22 Feb 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues 5B de supply tope para la esencia y acualmente 112M en circulación, añadirán más al supply de circulación si fuese necesario por temas de liquidez y demás.
> La esencia restante, a parte del EDC (regalado) se generarán en el juego por play to earn.



pero eso es bueno? 
Lo de que sólo salga del juego parece bueno, pero el suply ¿qué tal? porque yo no tengo ni idea


----------



## pepita (22 Feb 2022)

A ver si va a ser mejor quedarnos pobres


----------



## Jebediah (22 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> pero eso es bueno?
> Lo de que sólo salga del juego parece bueno, pero el suply ¿qué tal? porque yo no tengo ni idea



Si es bueno o malo sería según para qué, ¿para que el precio sea estable? ¿para el futuro del proyecto? ¿Para que los usuarios ganemos dinero?

Pues casi que diría sí a todo. 5B de suppy total parece una cantidad suficiente como para que haya "suficiente para todos", sea una moneda estable y no sea a la larga un simple activo especulativo para comprar essence y venderlo más caro por su escasez.

Por otra parte, el circulante actual de sólo 112 millones da mucho valor al essence que disponemos actualmente. Supón un market cap 3B, valor actual de sandbox (con el mercado tristón), eso equivaldría a un essence de 25$...

Además, sólo estarán disponibles para la compra la esencia que disponemos los usuarios por lo que un inversor externo no podrá venir con un fajito de billetes y convertirse en ballena tan facilmente.


----------



## Jebediah (22 Feb 2022)

O eso o a nadie le interesa el essence y vale 0.


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Feb 2022)

Yo veo alguna contradicción, aunque puede que una vez que se publique el borrador en las próximas horas se quede aclarado. 

Me refiero a la afirmación que hizo Shane sobre la generación de esencia en nuestras tiles tier 1. En teoría, estas seguirían generando esencia después del airdrop aunque a menor escala. Sin embargo, en la publicación de hoy en YouTube Shane no ha hecho referencia a esto y ha hablado solo de generación de más esencia a través del Play To Earn. Eso cambia bastante el escenario.

No obstante, quiero creer que en ese Play To Earn jugará un papel destacado el hecho de tener propiedades T1, porque si no, vaya engaño durante estos meses para que compráramos más...


----------



## pepita (22 Feb 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> O eso o a nadie le interesa el essence y vale 0.



vaya, con lo contenta que me estaba poniendo, este post fuera.



Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo veo alguna contradicción, aunque puede que una vez que se publique el borrador en las próximas horas se quede aclarado.
> 
> Me refiero a la afirmación que hizo Shane sobre la generación de esencia en nuestras tiles tier 1. En teoría, estas seguirían generando esencia después del airdrop aunque a menor escala. Sin embargo, en la publicación de hoy en YouTube Shane no ha hecho referencia a esto y ha hablado solo de generación de más esencia a través del Play To Earn. Eso cambia bastante el escenario.
> 
> No obstante, quiero creer que en ese Play To Earn jugará un papel destacado el hecho de tener propiedades T1, porque si no, vaya engaño durante estos meses para que compráramos más...



No sé, yo entiendo que simplemente tener las tiles ya es play to earn. Los que no juegan son los de fuera, los que compren en el exchange
--

Yo sigo sin saber porque 5B está bien, pero si os ha parecido bien estupendo, tampoco me enteraba de nada en bitcoin y mira todos millonarios menos yo.
Por cierto Jebe cuídate que ya ves como se ponen los millonetis, a mí me está pasando parecido tanto mirar el ordenador


----------



## Jebediah (22 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> vaya, con lo contenta que me estaba poniendo, este post fuera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí 5B me parece correcto mirando por el futuro del proyecto, por que no es una cantidad pequeña, es decir en el valor de la esencia no influirá la escasez del suministro. Por otra parte parece que generar una buena cantidad de essence llevará su tiempo tanto por propiedad como por p2e por lo que sumando a esto un supply generoso su valor no se moverá mucho de un día para otro, todo eso hace el ecosistema más estable a largo plazo.


----------



## Jebediah (22 Feb 2022)

Por cierto para el que le interese, muy recomendable el discord de *earth2stats.net*, tienen un bot que te envía una notificación cuando abren un estado bloqueado, en Aruba funcionó muy bien.


----------



## Blackest (22 Feb 2022)

Supongo que esos 5B, serán 5 billions, es decir billones anglosajones, porque como sean 5.000.000.000.000 vamos listos, 5.000.000.000 ya me parece mucho teniendo en cuenta que por ejemplo Axie infinity con un supply de 61.000.000 vale 50$, alcanzando la capitalizacion de mercado de axie nuestras esence valdrían 0,06-0,07usd


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> A ver si va a ser mejor quedarnos pobres
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 953840



Su barba se parece un poco a la mía.
La mía es más bonita...


----------



## Jebediah (22 Feb 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Supongo que esos 5B, serán 5 billions, es decir billones anglosajones, porque como sean 5.000.000.000.000 vamos listos, 5.000.000.000 ya me parece mucho teniendo en cuenta que por ejemplo Axie infinity con un supply de 61.000.000 vale 50$, alcanzando la capitalizacion de mercado de axie nuestras esence valdrían 0,06-0,07usd



No no, son billions claro, 5 mil millones. Pero lo importante a corto plazo es el circulante de 112 millones. Si calculamos la market cap de axie para 112 millones de token... las cifras mejoran mucho.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Yo veo alguna contradicción, aunque puede que una vez que se publique el borrador en las próximas horas se quede aclarado.
> 
> Me refiero a la afirmación que hizo Shane sobre la generación de esencia en nuestras tiles tier 1. En teoría, estas seguirían generando esencia después del airdrop aunque a menor escala. Sin embargo, en la publicación de hoy en YouTube Shane no ha hecho referencia a esto y ha hablado solo de generación de más esencia a través del Play To Earn. Eso cambia bastante el escenario.
> 
> No obstante, quiero creer que en ese Play To Earn jugará un papel destacado el hecho de tener propiedades T1, porque si no, vaya engaño durante estos meses para que compráramos más...



El Play to Earn tiene perfecto sentido.
Sin eso, los especuladores acabarían con el proyecto en un instante. Especular sólo es CHUPAR sin dar nada a cambio. Como los vampiros.

Si algo necesita E2, sin duda, es que poco a poco se vaya abriendo a aportes y añadidos provenientes de jugadores. La transición a web3 es EXACTAMENTE eso. Tanto en el corto como en el largo plazo es lo que más garantiza la continuidad del proyecto.

Nadie os ha engañado. Os habéis dejado llevar vosotros solitos por una ilusión.

Se os dijo al principio lo que era y lo que NO era esto y vosotros ni caso... a soñar con dinero que cae del cielo.
Y seguís igual, pues, en el fondo, a vosotros el proyecto de E2 ni os gusta, ni os interesa.

Se os dijo que limitárais la inversión... y la mayoría ni caso. En cuanto tenéis 2 euros sueltos, para adentro.
No habéis sabido parar.


Cuando se os dijo que esta era una inversión de ALTO RIESGO, a FONDO PERDIDO... ¿Qué coño entendisteis?



Que se os meta en esa mollera: si queréis que haya metaverso, hay que limitar MUCHO el exceso de especulación.

Si sólo os interesa la especulación, y no el metaverso, os habéis equivocado de proyecto.

Si el metaverso no sale... ninguna especulación será posible, ni ahora, ni en el futuro.

Vuestra capacidad de haceros riquísimos DEPENDE directamente de que el 3D empiece a funcionar, y el juego empiece a funcionar... y sólo cuando eso ocurra, tendréis una oportunidad pequeña, de ganar un POQUITO.

No se entiende, ni se explica, el ASCO que le tenéis al proyecto de E2. Parece que no lo comprendiérais.
Despreciáis justo aquello que es clave para que vuestros anhelos se cumplan.



Mi consejo es el que os dí hace meses:

Aprended a usar editores 3D, unity, unreal, Photoshop, etcétera. Aquellos que conozcan estas disciplinas tendrán ventaja, porque podrán CREAR producto. Los demás... al bazar, a buscar modelitos en internet... Ya veréis ya, cuando descubráis que los modelos 3D gratis en internet son los malos y que si queréis uno bueno hay que pagar, o hacerlo uno mismo...

Os encantará.


----------



## pepita (22 Feb 2022)

.


Don_Quijote dijo:


> El Play to Earn tiene perfecto sentido.
> Sin eso, los especuladores acabarían con el proyecto en un instante. Especular sólo es CHUPAR sin dar nada a cambio. Como los vampiros.
> 
> Si algo necesita E2, sin duda, es que poco a poco se vaya abriendo a aportes y añadidos provenientes de jugadores. La transición a web3 es EXACTAMENTE eso. Tanto en el corto como en el largo plazo es lo que más garantiza la continuidad del proyecto.
> ...



Quienes sois vosotros? esos que se quejan. Ah, el plural delatador

Y quienes son esos que nos dijeron que limitasemos la inversión? 

Yo no pienso hacerles caso, aunque no sé quienes son. Pienso meter más. No lo hago porque me da rabia lo que me roba el banco con el cambio y las comisiones al hacerlo a poquitos

Y lo de la barba , yo si fuese su mujer estaría enfadadísma

Y a NOSOTROS sí que nos gusta y nos interesa el juego, no hay mas que ver que jugamos mucho más que vosotros.


Voy a ver si me estudio un poco lo de los 5B porque de eso, que es de lo que debería, no puedo hablar,


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Quienes sois vosotros? esos que se quejan. Ah, el plural delatador



A los que me refiero siempre. La panda de la piruleta. Los buenrollistas aspirantes a ricos. Los profetas del amor a pedradas. Los comunistas feministas ecologistas amorosos.




pepita dijo:


> Y quienes son esos que nos dijeron que limitasemos la inversión?



Primer mensaje del hilo. Ya lo pone. Te lo has saltado, como casi todo.




pepita dijo:


> Yo no pienso hacerles caso, aunque no sé quienes son. Pienso meter más. No lo hago porque me da rabia lo que me roba el banco con el cambio y las comisiones al hacerlo a poquitos



Tú pensar, lo que es pensar, poquito. Eres más de soltar espumarajos espasmódicos cada vez que no tienes nada que decir.




pepita dijo:


> Y lo de la barba , yo si fuese su mujer estaría enfadadísma



Estas enfadadísima siempre.



pepita dijo:


> Y a NOSOTROS sí que nos gusta y nos interesa el juego, no hay mas que ver que jugamos mucho más que vosotros.



Eso es rigurosamente falso. De hecho, no tenéis aún ni una tabla completa con los valores de todas las joyas. Tardáis MESES en entender cada update, no os dáis cuenta de nada a no ser que lo digan en otra página, y fabricáis CUBOS porque creeis que eso será mejor que hacer Holobuildings con algo de gracia.
¿Por qué? Pereza. Pura vagancia.

Estáis aquí con la esperanza de cobrar el cheque y nada más.


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2022)

Tu no me has visto enfadada nunca. 

Bueno sí, una vez con el mejillón.

¿Pero ya sabes de que trata el juego? 
Fase 1: comprar, vender, pujar, recolectar esencia y joyas, encontrar algún huevo, comprar joyas baratitas y venderlas muy caras, pasear el mapa y encontrar lugares que tengan algo...

¿Seguro que eres tú el que juega?


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Tu no me has visto enfadada nunca.



A mí no me la das. Ese infantilismo es una máscara.
En cuanto te dicen que no a algo, lo que sea, caes en un torbellino de dudas.





pepita dijo:


> ¿Pero ya sabes de que trata el juego?
> Fase 1: comprar, vender, pujar, recolectar esencia y joyas, encontrar algún huevo, comprar joyas baratitas y venderlas muy caras, pasear el mapa y encontrar lugares que tengan algo...




Fase 1, 2, 3 son las fases de un proyecto, no del juego, y aplican a los creadores del proyecto, no a los demás.... pero buen intento. Desesperado, como todos, pero inútil por carente de sentido.
El día que entiendas la diferencia entre responder y contestar, podrás hacer aportes.



pepita dijo:


> ¿Seguro que eres tú el que juega?



Seguro que sóis vosotros los que NO lo hacen, porque no hay interés.
De hecho, lo habéis escrito así MUCHAS veces, con diferentes palabras.
Y, de hecho, cada vez que se menciona algún desarrollo en esa dirección... os disgustáis.

¿Cómo ha empezado esto? Pues cuando Piruleto a dicho que PLAYtoearn es malo, malo... Lleváis 500 páginas diciéndolo. Ahora es imposible negarlo, lo siento.


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2022)

No ha dicho eso, punto.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No ha dicho eso, punto.



Claro, claro. Y tampoco hacéis cubos.

Ok, milenial.


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2022)

Tu pierde el tiempo haciendo florituras que no te van a servir para NADA. Tampoco hace falta aver hestudiao para tus holos


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Tu pierde el tiempo haciendo florituras que no te van a servir para NADA. Tampoco hace falta aver hestudiao para tus holos



Yo no tengo holos, más que un par de pruebas.... pero es bueno de que también muestres complejos por no haber estudiado.
Otra inseguridad más que te agujerea el alma. Seguro que lo solucionas con sonrisitas.


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2022)

Que bobadas dices, tengo mas títulos que tú seguro.

Lo que sí hago es dejarme picar. A ver cuando abres un hilo aparte para criticarme y explicar al mundo lo boba que soy, que aquí ya lo saben y me da corte replicarte


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Que bobadas dices, tengo mas títulos que tú seguro.



Que no me la das. Nadie saca el tema de los estudios.... salvo los acomplejados por ello.

A los únicos a los que le interesan lo que han estudiado o no estudiado los demás es a los que NO han estudiado.

Los que han estudiado algo, precisamente porque lo han hecho, lo tienen desmitificado y le restan importancia.
Los que NO han estudiado, sin embargo, tienen que sacar el temita de vez en cuando.

Si lo mencionas así sin venir a cuento y sin relación con nada.... es porque te duele en alguna parte de ti (bueno, por eso y porque no te gusta eso de ser coherente y responder cosas relacionadas con lo dicho anteriormente).


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2022)

No, no me da la gana responder a cada frasecita y sí tengo un complejo de inferioridad tremendo porque no pude hestudiar, mis padres son negros musulmanes pobres de Djibuti y no me llevaron a la escuela


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Que bobadas dices, tengo mas títulos que tú seguro.
> 
> Lo que sí hago es dejarme picar. A ver cuando abres un hilo aparte para criticarme y explicar al mundo lo boba que soy, que aquí ya lo saben y me da corte replicarte



Y aquí todos saben lo boba que eres.... pero la mayoría son unos salvadoncellas y jamás lo conceptualizarán y menos aún te lo dirán.


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Y aquí todos saben lo boba que eres.... pero la mayoría son unos salvadoncellas y jamás lo conceptualizarán y menos aún te lo dirán.



Pero si todos saben perfectamente que soy una señora mayor, que hasta puse una foto, como se van a creer que son salvadoncellas


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No, no me da la gana responder a cada frasecita y sí tengo un complejo de inferioridad tremendo porque no pude hestudiar, mis padres son negros musulmanes pobres de Djibuti y no me llevaron a la escuela



Ridiculizarlo no me convence. Se te ha vuelto a ver la patita, otra inseguridad más, otro complejo... lo mismo que en todos los SONRIENTES de los cojones.

No hay nadie más FALSO en este mundo que los simpáticos.

Nunca os fiéis de alguien que caiga bien a todo el mundo. O bien no tiene nada dentro... o bien lo malo que tiene dentro lo OCULTA constantemente.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Pero si todos saben perfectamente que soy una señora mayor, que hasta puse una foto, como se van a creer que son salvadoncellas



No tiene nada que ver. Tener coño es un negocio de por vida.
Mientras tengas coño, perteneces al género privilegiado y protegido.


De hecho.... siempre tienen que venir tus amigos fantas a protegerte.... porque tú sola no puedes.


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2022)

Bueno que va a venir a reñirnos antonius y ese sí se enfada mucho.
Abrete un hilo para criticarme


----------



## antoniussss (23 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El Play to Earn tiene perfecto sentido.
> Sin eso, los especuladores acabarían con el proyecto en un instante. Especular sólo es CHUPAR sin dar nada a cambio. Como los vampiros.
> 
> Si algo necesita E2, sin duda, es que poco a poco se vaya abriendo a aportes y añadidos provenientes de jugadores. La transición a web3 es EXACTAMENTE eso. Tanto en el corto como en el largo plazo es lo que más garantiza la continuidad del proyecto.
> ...



Claro, porque tú sabes exactamente que el huevoShane lo único que quiere es un juego del metaverso jugable, y no especular........ y por eso nos avisaste a todos....... xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Aquí va a pasar lo que huevoShane quiera, y en general, cuando se ha tenido tanto poder, es METERTELA POR EL CULO de 100.000 maneras diferentes para él forrarse y sus amigos  y ni juego, ni pasta, ni risas.


----------



## Le Fanu (23 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Cómo ha empezado esto? Pues cuando Piruleto a dicho que PLAYtoearn es malo, malo... Lleváis 500 páginas diciéndolo. Ahora es imposible negarlo, lo siento.



Suspenso en comprensión lectora (y van una cuantas) y en función cognitiva.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Suspenso en comprensión lectora (y van una cuantas) y en función cognitiva.



Qué suspenso ni qué mierdas. ¿Ahora eres el profesor Piruleto?

Anda, vete a darle al botón de criptoacaparar millones criptogratis.


----------



## Le Fanu (23 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Claro, claro. Y tampoco hacéis cubos.
> 
> Ok, milenial.



The *HOLO-ARTIST*:




Para la comprensión lectora no tengo nada, pero cuando quieras te enseño a hacer círculos con un radio constante por unas pocas esencias.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> The *HOLO-ARTIST*:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 954913
> 
> ...



Mira, hijo de puta, muchos lo han intentado ya, sin haberlo conseguido.
Si no quieres sentirte mal, te aconsejo pensártelo.


----------



## Le Fanu (23 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Mira, hijo de puta, muchos lo han intentado ya, sin haberlo conseguido.
> Si no quieres sentirte mal, te aconsejo pensártelo.



Tocado y hundido.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Tocado y hundido.



Mira, profesor Piruleto: Voy a empezar. Te puedo confirmar desde ya que acabaré escribiendo cosas que te van a hacer sentir mal, que van a hacer que todo ese CUELLO DE SAPO con el que te estás inflando se te atragante. Yo te he advertido. Querrás la paz, pero no la obtendrás hasta que tú mismo aprendas a recular. Todo lo que leas a partir de ahora... lo has promovido tú.

Eso del HoloArtist es la cosa más CONFORMISTA que se ha leido en este hilo en las últimas 200 páginas. Pocas mierdas más TONTORRONAS se te podrían haber ocurrido. Es tan RIDÍCULO que cuesta creer que hayas llegado a considerar que estabas siendo, de algún modo, incisivo. No, no lo eres. Eres un BOBO que ni siquiera tiene ideas. Coge la idea más BOBA de pepita y la copia. Estás inflando el PEOR pedo de pepita... porque ni para diseñar pedos propios te llega.

Tu maestra Pepita, la que te dicta el chiste que tú consideras ingeniosísimo y cuya miserabilidad intelectual es inabarcable, suelta eso... ¿Por qué? Porque no ha leído lo que he dicho. ¿Yo qué he dicho? ¿Ha dicho en algún momento que yo haya perdido el tiempo haciendo Taj Mahales en Holobuildings? ¿En qué mensaje pone eso?

RESPUESTA: en ninguno.

TAN ES ASÍ, que incluso aseguro LO CONTRARIO, id est, que sólo puse un par de HB para ver cómo iban, y que no iba a perder el tiempo haciendo ningún diseño especial hasta que los HB sirvan para algo. El mensaje está ahí y además lo he dicho muchas veces.

Pero tu jefa, Pepita, la que te dicta el chiste y decide de lo que te tienes que reir y lo que no, actúa siempre contra NATURA. Si alguien dice "verde", ella le acusa de decir "rojo", y le pide después explicaciones por haber dicho "azul". Ella es así. CONTRACONCEPTUAL. No se entera de lo que le dicen y responde en base más a lo que se imagina que a lo expresado.

Y entonces llegas tú, el ÍNCLITO PIRULETO, desesperado por contar un chiste graciosísimo... y obedece y coge el chiste que su mamita Pepita le ha preparado y lo REPITE. Repetir un chiste es lo mismo que ser graciosísimo, todo el mundo lo sabe. Por ejemplo: contar 1000 me veces el chiste de las lentejas es lo mismo que si se te ocurre mil veces un nuevo chiste cada vez. Es lo mismo. El mismo ingenio hace falta para una cosa como para la otra.
Así que tú repites chiste, aliviado por fin de que se te haya ocurrido algo tan valioso... Y lo completas con un pantallazo que confirma esa certera ACUSACIÓN que Pepita te ha prescrito, cuyo sentido, repito, reside en la máxima incoherencia. Es decir... Coges un mal chiste, le añades un dedo índice y después te felicitas a ti mismo por tu agudísima inventiva.

Vamos más allá. Analicemos esa maravillosa virtud moral con la que te estás maquillando. ¿Qué virtudes estás poniendo en relieve al poner pantallazos de gente? Porque, que yo sepa, cuando le peña se ha puesto a hacer pantallazos de los demás (Mejillón style, obiter dictum), el comportamiento ha sido reprendido por toda la panda de los ChupaChupis.

Y más allá: ¿qué otras asunciones has tenido que INVENTAR? Ah sí, los circulitos. Quieres ridiculizarme, pero no sabes cómo... así que, a INVENTAR. Vamos a dar por hecho probado que no sabe hacer un círculo. No hay ninguna evidencia de ello, y sí de todo lo contrario, pero.... ¿a quién le importa la realidad cuando uno tiene una maravillosa sonrisa de emoticoño? A nadie. La realidad es facha.
Dicho de otro modo: necesitar convencerte de que no sé hacer círculos es tan desesperado como necesitar convencerse de que tengo chepa.
Las mismas evidencias de mi chepa tienes que de lo otro.
Lo que haces es PONER EN EVIDENCIA que, como no puedes ridiculizarme... TE LO TIENES QUE INVENTAR.

Me consta que no eres consciente de todos los procesos de VAGUEDAD INTELECTUAL que he desplegado en esta descripción, y todo lo que eso dice sobre el nivel en el que reptas... pero, créeme, te deja en muy mal lugar. Y seguramente todo esto te parecerá muy abstracto, pero te aseguro lo siguiente: de un modo instintivo, ancestral, todo el mundo se da cuenta de ello. ¿O realmente piensas que la gente creerá, genuinamente, que eres muy ingenioso e incisivo? ¿En serio? ¿Tan naiv eres? ¿Tanto hambre tienes?

Uno puede ponerse todas las caretas de autosuficiencia que necesite, pero las risas falsas y las risas verdaderas actuan de manera completamente diferente en nuestro corazón. No podrás engañarte a ti mismo, no podrás esconderte de ti mismo. Tú sabes que no se te OCURRE nada para ridiculizarme. Tus risas son FALSAS y DESESPERADAS. Una INVENCIÓN.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Mira, profesor Piruleto: Voy a empezar. Te puedo confirmar desde ya que acabaré escribiendo cosas que te van a hacer sentir mal, que van a hacer que todo ese CUELLO DE SAPO con el que te estás inflando se te atragante. Yo te he advertido. Querrás la paz, pero no la obtendrás hasta que tú mismo aprendas a recular. Todo lo que leas a partir de ahora... lo has promovido tú.
> 
> Eso del HoloArtist es la cosa más CONFORMISTA que se ha leido en este hilo en las últimas 200 páginas. Pocas mierdas más TONTORRONAS se te podrían haber ocurrido. Es tan RIDÍCULO que cuesta creer que hayas llegado a considerar que estabas siendo, de algún modo, incisivo. No, no lo eres. Eres un BOBO que ni siquiera tiene ideas. Coge la idea más BOBA de pepita y la copia. Estás inflando el PEOR pedo de pepita... porque ni para diseñar pedos propios te llega.
> 
> ...



Círculos no sé, pero una simple escalera de caracol eras incapaz de hacerla en tu superfaro y la culpa era del horrible programa, que era una mierda y no dejaba hacer nada, cuando otros usuarios hacían maravillas inalcanzables para ti.

PD: Ánimo Le Fanu, supongo que después de lo que te ha dicho no podrás levantar cabeza en un mes.


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2022)

Vaya, pensaba que estaríais haciendo un resumen del whitepaper.
Yo sólo he buscado huevos con muchas horas de retraso, no me ha dado tiempo a más.
Esta tarde a hestudiar. Aunque como soy jefa de todos espero que para las 6 o las 7 me tengáis hecho el resumen


----------



## Jebediah (23 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Vaya, pensaba que estaríais haciendo un resumen del whitepaper.
> Yo sólo he buscado huevos con muchas horas de retraso, no me ha dado tiempo a más.
> Esta tarde a hestudiar. Aunque como soy jefa de todos espero que para las 6 o las 7 me tengáis hecho el resumen



Aquí resumen ma o meno jefa


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Feb 2022)

Bueno como va nuestro gran proyecto expeculativo. Hay alguna buena noticia?

Espero que si porque las criptos me estan dando un monton de disgustos


----------



## Le Fanu (23 Feb 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Mira, profesor Piruleto: Voy a empezar. Te puedo confirmar desde ya que acabaré escribiendo cosas que te van a hacer sentir mal, que van a hacer que todo ese CUELLO DE SAPO con el que te estás inflando se te atragante. Yo te he advertido. Querrás la paz, pero no la obtendrás hasta que tú mismo aprendas a recular. Todo lo que leas a partir de ahora... lo has promovido tú.
> 
> Eso del HoloArtist es la cosa más CONFORMISTA que se ha leido en este hilo en las últimas 200 páginas. Pocas mierdas más TONTORRONAS se te podrían haber ocurrido. Es tan RIDÍCULO que cuesta creer que hayas llegado a considerar que estabas siendo, de algún modo, incisivo. No, no lo eres. Eres un BOBO que ni siquiera tiene ideas. Coge la idea más BOBA de pepita y la copia. Estás inflando el PEOR pedo de pepita... porque ni para diseñar pedos propios te llega.
> 
> ...



Me encanta el olor a napalm por la mañana. Huele a victoria. A otra cosa.

Tras leer en diagonal el pseudo white paper, he de decir que hay cosas muy muy interesantes.

Lo que destaco es que las scholarship van a ser una constante (para extraer y gestionar recursos, jugar en modo PVP o incluso alquilar terrenos), tipo Axie Infinity. Eso puede estar muy bien. También creo que deberíamos verificar Villaburbuja como "microcity" cuando permitan hacerlo (segundo cuatrimestre de este año). Nos beneficiará a todos. El problema es que no se si pondrán alguna barrera con un mínimo de tiles para constituirse como ciudad. Hasta el momento, para aparecer en el discord oficial pedían una web propia (podía ser PACO sin problemas) y un servidor en discord, si no me equivoco.

Lo que he visto algo confuso es las mecánicas de los recursos. Si se complica demasiado supondrá cierta barrera de entrada. Lo leeré más tranquilamente este fin de semana.

Y, por último, ¿cómo interpretáis esto: "_Players will be rewarded with additional Essence tokens for staking their Essence. This helps secure the native Earth 2 token, providing it price stability while rewarding the most loyal community members_"? Lo veo cierta contradicción si por otro lado vamos a necesitar la esencia para los materiales, las joyas, upgradear propiedades, etc. Supongo que habrá que buscar el equilibrio.


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Y, por último, ¿cómo interpretáis esto: "_Players will be rewarded with additional Essence tokens for staking their Essence. This helps secure the native Earth 2 token, providing it price stability while rewarding the most loyal community members_"? Lo veo cierta contradicción si por otro lado vamos a necesitar la esencia para los materiales, las joyas, upgradear propiedades, etc. Supongo que habrá que buscar el equilibrio.




Pues entiendo que nos va a sobrar esencia para vender aunque gastemos en jugar, y que esa esencia sobrante nos va a dar intereses ( _additional Essence tokens_) si no la vendemos y la gastamos dentro.
Yo es que soy muy positiva


En las joyas hemos gastado lo que queremos, podemos seguir jugando y recibiendo esencia aunque no le hayamos metido toda la esencia que tenemos a las joyas.

Pero no sabemos hasta que punto el haber gastado mucha mas esencia en subir las joyas habría hecho que ahora hubiésemos recibido-acumulado mucha mas esencia.

Yo creo que se han colado con los cálculos de las joyas actuales, pues no parece suficientemente efectivo gastar mucha esencia para lo que devuelve. Asi que estamos la mayoría holdeando y pensando en vender la esencia. Pero puede que mas adelante lo modifiquen y se note un aumento mayor de esencia al upgradear las joyas, con lo cual querremos gastarla dentro para conseguir mucha más.

Y lo mismo con los recursos y otros activos que se inventen.


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Aquí resumen ma o meno jefa



Gracias.
El punto 4 del resumen:

The only other way to get Essence will be to buy from another player on a decentralised exchange.


¿Y ésto? A mí no me gusta. ¿no se podrá comprar vender esencia dentro del juego entre jugadores? 
Yo no quiero saber nada de exchanges hasta el dia que quiera salirme, que va a ser muy tarde


----------



## Jebediah (23 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Bueno como va nuestro gran proyecto expeculativo. Hay alguna buena noticia?
> 
> Espero que si porque las criptos me estan dando un monton de disgustos



Que va, nada nuevo, un aburrimiento esto, a ver si espabilan.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Y, por último, ¿cómo interpretáis esto: "_Players will be rewarded with additional Essence tokens for staking their Essence. This helps secure the native Earth 2 token, providing it price stability while rewarding the most loyal community members_"? Lo veo cierta contradicción si por otro lado vamos a necesitar la esencia para los materiales, las joyas, upgradear propiedades, etc. Supongo que habrá que buscar el equilibrio.



Hasta que digan lo contrario yo lo tomo como el staking clásico; puedes acumular essence, puedes gastarlas (subir t2 a t1, joyas, recursos, etc) o podrás bloquearlas por un tiempo determinado y te darán un % al final de ese tiempo al desbloquearlos. Esto lo usan muchas criptos para hacer la moneda más estable y menos manipulable y por contribuir con tus esencias en esto pues dan un %.


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2022)

Key components coming in Q2/Q3 2022: - Resources - Token launch - E2 physical Mastercard - E2 social media platform - Landowners leasing land (for EcoSim players) 

Ohhhhh, Q2/Q3


----------



## Jebediah (23 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Gracias.
> El punto 4 del resumen:
> 
> The only other way to get Essence will be to buy from another player on a decentralised exchange.
> ...



A saber como lo harán pero como dicen que la esencia disponible en la Exchange será la que disponemos los usuarios puede que hagan un puente/enlace entre Earth 2 y el Exchange donde podrás con facilidad tradear tus essence, no sería en sí dentro de Earth 2 pero tampoco como se hace ahora normalmente.

Por ejemplo en un miniproyecto en el que tengo otras criptos (Deepspace), en la misma página hay un swap donde puedes intercambiarlos sin tener que acudir al Exchange, seria como un acceso directo, así sin salir del juego puedes tradear en el Exchange. No sé, todo se verá.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Key components coming in Q2/Q3 2022: - Resources - Token launch - E2 physical Mastercard - E2 social media platform - Landowners leasing land (for EcoSim players)
> 
> Ohhhhh, Q2/Q3



Parece que el verano será movidito, a la playa con el portátil.


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> A saber como lo harán pero como dicen que la esencia disponible en la Exchange será la que disponemos los usuarios puede que hagan un puente/enlace entre Earth 2 y el Exchange donde podrás con facilidad tradear tus essence, no sería en sí dentro de Earth 2 pero tampoco como se hace ahora normalmente.
> 
> Por ejemplo en un miniproyecto en el que tengo otras criptos (Deepspace), en la misma página hay un swap donde puedes intercambiarlos sin tener que acudir al Exchange, seria como un acceso directo, así sin salir del juego puedes tradear en el Exchange. No sé, todo se verá.



Ah, pues no lo sabía, espero que alguien lo pida en las peticiones


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Parece que el verano será movidito, a la playa con el portátil.



Bueno, yo creo que podemos ir tranquilos, Q2/Q3 suele ser Q4 o el año que viene


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (23 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> A ver si va a ser mejor quedarnos pobres
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 953840



Madre mía, vaya un derriodo. Y estamos en sus manos...


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Me encanta el olor a napalm por la mañana. Huele a victoria. A otra cosa.



Lo que te encanta es conformarte con frases de peliculitas. Esos son tus mayores referentes culturales. No tienes otros.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Bueno, yo creo que podemos ir tranquilos, Q2/Q3 suele ser Q4 o el año que viene





Durante las primera 100 páginas del hilo os dije que hacía falta una HOJA DE RUTA. Más o menos como lo que han publicado.

Todos os echásteis encima mío, porque no entendistéis por qué o para qué. Ante vuestra perplejidad, decidistéis creer que troltrolgñé. Vamos, lo que pensáis cada vez que escucháis algo que no hayáis visto antes dicho por otra persona.

Ahora deberías escupir sobre esa hoja de ruta... bueno si fuérais coherentes.... Algo que la mayoría aquí no es. La mayoría aquí responde a todo de manera contextual, improvisada.


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Feb 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Lo que he visto algo confuso es las mecánicas de los recursos. Si se complica demasiado supondrá cierta barrera de entrada.



Y además calcular esas cosas, como por ejemplo con un excel, es troltrolgñé.
Dan más criptoesence si lo calculas de cabeza con lentejas adverbio ferretería Van Wilderstein jijijí.

Mejor que lo dejen facilico. Yo creo que con un botón para cobrar el cheque ya vale. Lo demás queremos que lo quitan ya. Demostrado científicamente.

Lamento lo del herpes inglinal ese que te ha salido.


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2022)

Buf, estoy leyendo que para extraer un recurso, las propiedades tienen que tener una joya prime de ese recurso.
Ahí nos van a hacer gastar esencia en luminous.

Pero como no tenemos ni idea qué recursos tienen ni qué cantidad hasta el Q3 por lo menos...,(bueno y luego tiempo para decidir, y luego para alegaciones...) a saber si estamos almacenando algo o no en los holos

Nos van a hacer trabajar pero bien, y cuando tenemos tiempo libre nos amenazan con abrir países o huevos y tampoco podemos descansar. Encima con lo que tardan, para cuando abren ya me he gastado el saldo.

Bueno, patience is key


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Buf, estoy leyendo que para extraer un recurso, las propiedades tienen que tener una joya prime de ese recurso.
> Ahí nos van a hacer gastar esencia en luminous.
> 
> Pero como no tenemos ni idea qué recursos tienen ni qué cantidad hasta el Q3 por lo menos...,(bueno y luego tiempo para decidir, y luego para alegaciones...) a saber si estamos almacenando algo o no en los holos
> ...



Yo todo eso lo calculo así, de cabeza. Hago pum y ya. Sé exactamete la combinación que más me conviene.

Pero eso es sólo porque yo soy muy listo y los demás muy tontos. Lo digo con superhumildad guay.

A mí la humildad me sale hasta por el ojo del culo. Me hecho un pedo y ahí van 3 kilos de humildad.

Soy el más humilde de todos.


----------



## pepita (23 Feb 2022)

Mas bien debes ser vidente, que sabes qué recursos y qué cantidad necesita cada propiedad


----------



## Don_Quijote (23 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Mas bien debes ser vidente, que sabes qué recursos y qué cantidad necesita cada propiedad



Sé que será un factor medible en NÚMEROS. Con eso me basta para poder usarlos en tablas de CALCULAR números...
Me da lo mismo si ese número va del 0 al 1, o del 1 al 100.
Me da lo mismo si el token tiene un ratio de conversión así o asá, si sacan 20 recetas nuevas, o 300.
Al final, se pueden expresar en números y lo bueno que tienen los números es que no engañan. Se pueden computar, calcular, mostrar en estadísticas, usar para "prevenir" el futuro.

Si miras en los screenshots que puse, verás que las columnas de recursos ya están incluídas.... Pero mejor no lo veas. Si obvias ese detalle, más equivocada estarás... y a más equivocada estás más crees llevar la razón y más te equivocas.... Asi que, mejor haz lo contrario, pero empezando por el final jiijiji jojojo. Chiste de lentejas.

Matemáticas trolgñé. Lo inventó un pederasta llamado Pitágoras y eso, mejor escupitajo. ¿Quieres que te enseñe a hacer la O con un canuto?
Soy profesor de circulitos, qué grande soy.


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2022)

No entiendo ¿Tienes una tabla excell con columnas pero sin rellenar?


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No entiendo ¿Tienes una tabla excell con columnas pero sin rellenar?



Bueno, rellenadas con ceros provisionalmente, que es lo mismo.
Cuando sepa cuánto Wood, cuánto Water, cuánto iron, cuanto loquesea produce cada propiedad, ya lo rellenaré con el numerito que corresponda.
Podré calcular también, de las XX joyas que tengo qué combinacion de joyas es la que me produce más wood, o más water, o más ether o lo que sea.
Puedo programarlo para calcular qué combinaciones de joyas podría comprar gastándome como máximo X, para crackear y obtener lo que necesito.

Una vez registrados los números, de manera ordenada y sistemática, se puede programar el algoritmo para calcular lo que sea.

Ya no tengo ni que rellenarlo a mano, ya que estuve la última vez que me puse con eso a ponerle un rutina para que lo haga automático. El excel se mete en la página, se loguea, lee todos los datos de cada propiedad y rellena la tabla. Así no hay errores y no tengo que perder el tiempo haciéndolo a mano.


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2022)

Ya, como te dije mil veces tu tabla no sirve de nada hasta que saquen los recursos.
He hablado de que no sabemos cómo colocarlas AHORA para ir almacenando


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Ya, como te dije mil veces tu tabla no sirve de nada hasta que saquen los recursos.
> He hablado de que no sabemos cómo colocarlas AHORA para ir almacenando



Es que decir las cosas mil veces sólo quiere decir que te repites... no que tengas razón.

La tabla ya hace muchas cosas que son muy útiles... pero lo importante no es eso, sino que está programada para poder hacer muchas más conforme el Ecosim vaya ampliándose y "complicándose".
Un ejemplo: ¿puedes tú decirme, a golpe de click, cuál de todas tus propiedades ha obtenido un mayor rendimiento por tile?
¿Puedes ver tu Portfolio ordenado por el rendimiento por tile?
¿Podrías indicarme, qué rendimiento, por tiempo, ha sido el mayor en tu lista de propiedades? ¿Cuál ha tardado menos en revalorizarse un 10%?

Claro. Puedes calcularlo... sin duda... Pero no tienes un entorno en el que puedas VERLO a golpe de click sin ponerte a calcular.

¿Puedes saber en qué propiedades tienes joyas Tier 3? ¿Dónde pusiste aquella Obsidian que hiciste la semana pasada?
Todo eso, con el Excel, se simplifica hasta un punto absurdo.

Joder. Hace mucho que no optimizo el sloteo. De todo lo que tengo... ¿qué puedo craftear para conseguir mejores joyas?
Pues la tabla lo mira, y te dice:

_Mira, puedes hacer una Amber si cojes esta que tienes en Guatemala y esta que pusiste en Tokio._

Si eso no es útil, y más para alguien como tú que ya debe tener un huevo de propiedades y de joyas... Pues mira, no es útil.

La tabla es una virgueria y es muy útil. Eso es así. Lo que tú veas o no veas es irrelevante. Lo haces todo de cabeza de puta madre.... ¿no? ¿Qué más te da?


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2022)

A mí me da igual, desde luego y además como soy tonta mi opinión no cuenta, lo peor es que ni la lees y no paras de replicarme, porque siempre te he dicho que me parece muy útil para cuando salgan los recursos.

*Ahora* a MÍ no me sirve, porque tb he repetido mil veces que no paro de comprar y vender en el bazar , que me sale mucho mejor que hacerlas yo.
Lo que no quiere decir que a tí no te sirva


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> A mí me da igual




Es que es por eso, por que te da igual, que te pasan la mayor parte de cosas inadvertidas. No me respondes a mí... Respondes a lo que tú entiendes, que te da igual entender o no.

Además... piénsalo así. Imagínate que te diera la mollera para entender y responder a lo que he dicho (no a lo que tú entiendes, que no tiene nada que ver).... Yo no lo veo posible, pero imagínate que una vez consigues ir de A a B, en lugar de A a J.... en ese caso... ¿podrías permitirte reconocerlo?

Yo no lo creo.

Por ello, es NORMAL y LÓGICO que no entiendas, que te de igual. LO RARO SERÍA LO CONTRARIO.


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2022)

Pero para qué me das tanta conversación si no entiendo nada


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Feb 2022)

Lo explicaré de otro modo.

Imagínate que construyo, no sé, una máquina del tiempo. Una máquina para viajar en el tiempo. Imagínate por un momento que es REAL y que ha ocurrido.

Bueno, pues alguien tan cerril como tú.... sólo por haberla creado yo, NO LE VERÍA NINGUNA UTILIDAD TAMPOCO.

Para verle la utilidad a una máquina del tiempo, lo más importante es no ser un idiota integral.




pepita dijo:


> Pero para qué me das tanta conversación si no entiendo nada



Para trolear y ensuciar el hilo con mi terrorismo algebraico.

Os *NOTAMOS* a todos muy adocenados y vuestro Dios nos envía*n* para bendeciros con el conocimiento verdadero.


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2022)

pero has leído que pongo que me parece muy útil?, creo que te lo has saltado


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> pero has leído que pongo que me parece muy útil?, creo que te lo has saltado




Pepita, lo que escribas o dejes de escribir carece ya de importancia. Podría cambiar de un mensaje para otro (ocurre a menudo), y nunca está directamente relacionado con lo que se haya dicho antes.

No lo digo por mí, lo haces con todo el mundo, por lo que he podido observar.

De hecho, y no es por fardar (ser el más humilde y el más listo no me convierte en el más vanidoso), soy de los pocos en este hilo capaz de obligarte a CONCENTRARTE un poco en algo, un punto, una camino dialéctico, el que sea.

En cuanto vienen tus fantas a darte palmaditas, tus mensajes se hacen angustiosamente evanescentes y amargamente descontextualizados.

Soy un buen analista de textos, la palabra de alguien me dice casi más que sus actos.... No es broma.

Si me permites un consejo: lee más... e intenta leer libros un escalón por encima de lo que sea que leas habitualmente, si es que lees algo. Imagino que eres de esas que se las da de "no tener tiempo para leer", que es una de esas verdades mentirosas que tanto os gustan a los chupipandis.

Se te nota que tienes algo asi como un "déficit de atención".


Sin acritud.... ¿eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh?


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2022)

Sí, no te preocupes sé que todo me lo dices sin acritud y con mucho cariño


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2022)

Total que iba a slotear y mira, se queda para mañana. Y encima no sé donde tengo prime luminous


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2022)

joer si es que me vuelves loca y me lío.

Por si he llevado a error a alguien... estoy viendo que en las crafteadas tb pone prime production. Asi que sirve cualquiera lisa. 
Me estaba liando con los niveles, pensando que las prime eran sólo las T1. Perdón!


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> joer si es que me vuelves loca y me lío.
> 
> Por si he llevado a error a alguien... estoy viendo que en las crafteadas tb pone prime production. Asi que sirve cualquiera lisa.
> Me estaba liando con los niveles, pensando que las prime eran sólo las T1. Perdón!



Cuidado con eso de los niveles.
Para según qué cosas, según lo que quieras optimizar, pueden interesarte más joyas Tier 2 que joyas Tier 3.

No te puedo explicar por qué, porque es una explicación de números trol... pero es así.


----------



## antoniussss (24 Feb 2022)

os pagan por darle vidilla al hilo, verdad? ^^


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> os pagan por darle vidilla al hilo, verdad? ^^



Sí, si no está arriba no lo ve nadie,


----------



## Jebediah (24 Feb 2022)

Islas Virgenes EEUU abierto.


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Islas Virgenes EEUU abierto.



que rápido, GRACIAS


----------



## Jebediah (24 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> que rápido, GRACIAS



No confundir con Islas virgenes UK, que ya han comprado 11K tiles por error...


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (24 Feb 2022)

Bueno pues ya estoy dentro de esta mierda. Suerte a todos


----------



## pepita (24 Feb 2022)

Alexander Supertramp dijo:


> Bueno pues ya estoy dentro de esta mierda. Suerte a todos



Bienvenido, prepárate para trabajar y ponte tu código de descuento por si cae algo.
Has elegido un día sonado


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Feb 2022)

Bueno pues parece que esto no se mueve una mierda.

Mucho prometer hasta meter y despues de metido nada de lo prometido.

Vaya tela joder yo esperaba estar construyendo casas y edificios como si fuera esto los sim en planetario y con dinero y na de na.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Bueno pues parece que esto no se mueve una mierda.
> 
> Mucho prometer hasta meter y despues de metido nada de lo prometido.
> 
> Vaya tela joder yo esperaba estar construyendo casas y edificios como si fuera esto los sim en planetario y con dinero y na de na.



Yo estoy por venderlo todo y recuperar con suerte lo invertido. Nada en el horizonte, ni siquiera una actualización...


----------



## Kartal (25 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Bueno pues parece que esto no se mueve una mierda.
> 
> Mucho prometer hasta meter y despues de metido nada de lo prometido.
> 
> Vaya tela joder yo esperaba estar construyendo casas y edificios como si fuera esto los sim en planetario y con dinero y na de na.



Alguna novedad????!!!!


----------



## hornblower (27 Feb 2022)

Ya no se ve la esencia prometida de cada propiedad en el profile


----------



## pepita (27 Feb 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Ya no se ve la esencia prometida de cada propiedad en el profile



Ostras, es verdad, en earth2.market todavía se ve, nos convenía saberlo


----------



## Jebediah (27 Feb 2022)

A mi aún me aparece, será algún bug quizás.


----------



## pepita (27 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Bueno pues parece que esto no se mueve una mierda.
> 
> Mucho prometer hasta meter y despues de metido nada de lo prometido.
> 
> Vaya tela joder yo esperaba estar construyendo casas y edificios como si fuera esto los sim en planetario y con dinero y na de na.




Tienes lectura para varios días, pero aquí parece que ya se ha cansado la mayoría.




Jebediah dijo:


> A mi aún me aparece, será algún bug quizás.



Sí, a mí ahora me sale


----------



## hornblower (27 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Sí, a mí ahora me sale



Aquí también, aunque la conversión sigue a un ritmo lentísimo si es que se mueve algo


----------



## pepita (27 Feb 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Aquí también, aunque la conversión sigue a un ritmo lentísimo si es que se mueve algo



Sí, pero parece que depende del país?
Has reesloteado poniendo las mejores joyas en los que le queda mucha esencia?
Yo mantengo una buena propiedad sin joyas por si la puedo vender mejor con esencia


----------



## hornblower (27 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Sí, pero parece que depende del país?
> Has reesloteado poniendo las mejores joyas en los que le queda mucha esencia?
> Yo mantengo una buena propiedad sin joyas por si la puedo vender mejor con esencia



Las que tengo con 5 joyas Tier3 tampoco se mueven


----------



## pepita (27 Feb 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Las que tengo con 5 joyas Tier3 tampoco se mueven



Las mías de USA y España tampoco. Las demás casi las tengo ya,.
Pero mis propiedades son pequeñas. No tengo de 750 que imagino llevarán mucho tiempo.
Tengo una de Cuba con mucha esencia , pero la compré mas tarde. Está casi llena, no sé si va lenta o es poco tiempo desde que la compré


----------



## hornblower (27 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Las mías de USA y España tampoco. Las demás casi las tengo ya,.
> Pero mis propiedades son pequeñas. No tengo de 750 que imagino llevarán mucho tiempo.
> Tengo una de Cuba con mucha esencia , pero la compré mas tarde. Está casi llena, no sé si va lenta o es poco tiempo desde que la compré



Sí, pasa con las recientes, compré algunas Tier1 con mucha esencia en el mercadillo y esas son las que no rinden


----------



## Carlos1 (27 Feb 2022)

Buenas a todos.

En su momento me instalé el 2FA en el móvil pero yo el muy tonto no me hice copia de seguridad del código en caso de querer instarlo en el PC, otro móvil, pérdida del teléfono , etc, etc. 

¿Hay alguna forma de ver este código en mi cuenta de Earth2 y hacerle una copia de seguridad o ya es imposible?


Gracias.


----------



## pepita (27 Feb 2022)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> En su momento me instalé el 2FA en el móvil pero yo el muy tonto no me hice copia de seguridad del código en caso de querer instarlo en el PC, otro móvil, pérdida del teléfono , etc, etc.
> 
> ...



Se supone que si no tienes los números, puedes crear nuevos desde la app del autentificador que estés usando.
Pero a mí me pasó y no me funcionaba, asi que tuve que escribir a atención al cliente y me lo solucionaron en unas 3 horas.
Adelanté tiempo porque les envié un pantallazo de mi cuenta bancaria con un pago a E2, que es lo que te pedirán para comprobar, aparte de los demás datos básicos como nombre, usuario, coreo, etc


----------



## pepita (27 Feb 2022)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> En su momento me instalé el 2FA en el móvil pero yo el muy tonto no me hice copia de seguridad del código en caso de querer instarlo en el PC, otro móvil, pérdida del teléfono , etc, etc.
> 
> ...



Perdona, no es lo que preguntas, lo dejo por si le pasa a alguien más.
Si, los puedes generar desde tu cuenta en settings. Entras en manage 2FA y creas nuevos


----------



## Carlos1 (27 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Perdona, no es lo que preguntas, lo dejo por si le pasa a alguien más.
> Si, los puedes generar desde tu cuenta en settings. Entras en manage 2FA y creas nuevos




Gracias Pepita por responder.

En SETTINGS me voy a MANAGE 2FA y lo siguiente que me aparece es 
*"Disable Two-Factor Authentication"*

Supongo que le tengo que dar a deshabilitar el 2FA y después de eso volver a entrar en MANAGE 2FA y crear uno nuevo.

Pregunto porque no quiero fastidiarlo todo y quedarme sin poder entrar, ((


----------



## lonchagordista (27 Feb 2022)

se sabe cuando sale la cripto? no estoy al dia.


----------



## pepita (27 Feb 2022)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Gracias Pepita por responder.
> 
> En SETTINGS me voy a MANAGE 2FA y lo siguiente que me aparece es
> *"Disable Two-Factor Authentication"*
> ...



No, no hace falta. A mí al pinchar en manage 2FA me sale ésto:
pincha donde te marco y te salen 10 códigos, hazles un pantallazo y los guardas





Cada código es de un solo uso, aunque dura bastante tiempo una vez te logueas. Ve tachando los que vayas usando para no liarte. 

Antes de llegar al último vuelves a hacer lo mismo para generar mas códigos.


----------



## pepita (27 Feb 2022)

lonchagordista dijo:


> se sabe cuando sale la cripto? no estoy al dia.



Calculan junio-septiembre. Asi que yo calculo diciembre -enero


----------



## lonchagordista (28 Feb 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Calculan junio-septiembre. Asi que yo calculo diciembre -enero



Qué manera de fracasar... Pudiendo haber hecho la cripto lo primero para crear un hype de la ostia, ahora sería un juego famoso. Con el ritmo que llevan no me extrañaría que un día chapen todo y huyan con el dinero.


----------



## pepita (28 Feb 2022)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Qué manera de fracasar... Pudiendo haber hecho la cripto lo primero para crear un hype de la ostia, ahora sería un juego famoso. Con el ritmo que llevan no me extrañaría que un día chapen todo y huyan con el dinero.



Léete el proyecto. Está en la web donde pone : Important Update on Essence Token & more!


----------



## antoniussss (1 Mar 2022)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Qué manera de fracasar... Pudiendo haber hecho la cripto lo primero para crear un hype de la ostia, ahora sería un juego famoso. Con el ritmo que llevan no me extrañaría que un día chapen todo y huyan con el dinero.



Llevo meses creyendo que el día que saquen la crypto, las cryptos no valdrán absolutamente nada xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (1 Mar 2022)

Veo que este hilo sigue con mucho movimiento. 
Una pregunta: ¿cuanta pasta os habéis dejado en el invento éste? Lo hacéis como divertimento o lo veís, a estas alturas como inversión para revender y ganar dinero? Es que no veo que el programa esté cumpliendo con las expectativas de desarrollo que prometían. 

Es sólo curiosidad, no con mala intención ni nada de eso. Gracias


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Mar 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Veo que este hilo sigue con mucho movimiento.
> Una pregunta: ¿cuanta pasta os habéis dejado en el invento éste? Lo hacéis como divertimento o lo veís, a estas alturas como inversión para revender y ganar dinero? Es que no veo que el programa esté cumpliendo con las expectativas de desarrollo que prometían.
> 
> Es sólo curiosidad, no con mala intención ni nada de eso. Gracias



Yo sólo tengo curiosidad por el desarrollo del entorno 3D....

He invertido 200 euros y he ganado algo, no mucho, que he reinvertido en más terreno. En dinero físico 200€ a fondo perdido. Según el cómputo de E2, todo lo que tengo, sumado, hace como 1000€. Oscila entre 800€ y 1000€, pero este cálculo de E2 es más especulativo que otra cosa.
Si vendiera todo lo que tengo, al precio de mercado actual, eso es lo que obtendría... Si lo vendo por más, pues más, y si lo vendo por menos, pues menos.

Me he sentido tentado de invertir más en algún momento, pero me he sabido controlar, ya que sigo considerando que es posible que esto no salga adelante.
Quiero que salga adelante, por supuesto, pero soy consciente de que hay posibilidades de que NO sea así.



Si, como inversión, da dinero o no, me da igual. Lo invertí por interés en el entorno 3D y tal, no como inversión. Yo lo que quiero es un GTA mundial, para entendernos.

Creo que en este hilo todos comenzaron más o menos como yo, pero algunos simplemente no han sabido frenarse, no tienen control sobre sus impulsos, y cada vez que tienen un euro suelto, lo meten...
También hay alguno que ha invertido miles desde el principio...

Creo que, en general, soy una minoría junto a los pocos que piensan como yo. El 99% no tienen ningún interés en el proyecto en sí, sino en saber si podrán sacar pasta o no.

Lo he dicho esto como 1000 veces, aún así, cuando se quedan sin argumentos, se aseguran de acusarme justo de lo contrario.

Son así, contrafactuales.


----------



## automono (1 Mar 2022)

yo meti 100€ , compre a lo loco y arreando.
Mi interes era que fuese un juegazo, o en su defecto algo tipo secondlife mejorado, y al haber comprado terrenos en "beta" , tener alguna ventaja o posibilidad de usarlo.como plataforma para algun negocio (tipica tienda online, comunidad o algo).
Ahora mismo, la impresion, es que van dando bandazos sin ruta clara. No parece ser que vaya a ser ni un buen juego ni nada.

Ya los rollos de varias monedas, gemas de 20 tipos diferentes que no valen pa na... , tema c9nstruccion tipo estafa... 
Con lo sencillo que hubiese sido simplemente que cada tierra de los tipicos recursos (piedra, agua, madera, metales...) y para.construir.necesites 3 de piedra, 1 de madera... 

Pero vamos, lo mismo en 2 o 3 años me sorprendo y sacan algo decente, pero lo dudo muy mucho, les ha entrado bastante dinero, y han tenido tiempo de.sobra para hacer algo mediopotable


----------



## pepita (1 Mar 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Veo que este hilo sigue con mucho movimiento.
> Una pregunta: ¿cuanta pasta os habéis dejado en el invento éste? Lo hacéis como divertimento o lo veís, a estas alturas como inversión para revender y ganar dinero? Es que no veo que el programa esté cumpliendo con las expectativas de desarrollo que prometían.
> 
> Es sólo curiosidad, no con mala intención ni nada de eso. Gracias




Yo he ido metiendo según ha ido aumentando mi confianza en el proyecto, no es mucho en total

Empecé con una confianza (subjetiva) de un 30-35%. El proyecto me encantó pero era muy muy básico. Se podían meter unos eurillos por paypal, pero luego costaba meses recibir los pagos. La mitad de las cuentas estaban congeladas. No se podía mas que comprar y vender tiles. No se sabía si habría cripto o no. En fin, el 30% igual es mucho... pero había nombres serios en el proyecto y altas de empresa que me hicieron atreverme.

Ahora mi confianza (subjetiva) en el proyecto andará por el 80%. En un año se han hecho muchísimas cosas, Métodos de pago, asociaciones con empresas de verificación, de atención al cliente, una tarjeta mastercard propia, la compra del videojuego Drone junto con su equipo de desarrollo, la asociación con polygon studios que se encargará de optimizar la criptomoneda, asociación con asesores con nombre en el sector.

Además ahora el juego produce beneficios, no sólo poder vender y comprar tiles. Nos dan joyas cada día que se venden un mercado bastante líquido. Cada día recibimos esencia que será la futura criptomoneda y mantenemos nuestras tiles que pueden seguir comprándose y vendiéndose. De momento no es mucho pero pronto recibiremos otros recursos que serán tradeables también.

Mientras tanto van trabajando en lo complicado del proyecto que es el 3D y tendrá que ir a la velocidad de la tecnología. No es lógico pensar que E2 vaya a ser el primero en sacar un metaverso, pero se van asentando las bases de una economia propia, en la que los jugadores formamos parte muy importante, mientras se intenta llegar a ello.

Ah, me dejaba una bomba, en la página del gobierno de Corea del Sur aparece un estudio sobre las inversiones que planean hacer el próximo año y en ellas se destina una cantidad importante para metaversos. La bomba es que entre ellos aparece el nombre de E2.


----------



## lonchagordista (1 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> He invertido 200 euros y he ganado algo, no mucho, que he reinvertido en más terreno. En dinero físico 200€ a fondo perdido. Según el cómputo de E2, todo lo que tengo, sumado, hace como 1000€. Oscila entre 800€ y 1000€, pero este cálculo de E2 es más especulativo que otra cosa.
> Si vendiera todo lo que tengo, al precio de mercado actual, eso es lo que obtendría... Si lo vendo por más, pues más, y si lo vendo por menos, pues menos.



Tienes alrededor de 500€ en realidad. Yo lo que vendí le tuve que meter un descuento entre 40 al 60% para venderlo, si no le pones el precio bien rebajado te hacen bids que parece eso wallapop.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Mar 2022)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Tienes alrededor de 500€ en realidad. Yo lo que vendí le tuve que meter un descuento entre 40 al 60% para venderlo, si no le pones el precio bien rebajado te hacen bids que parece eso wallapop.



Te creo. No hay que ser un gran analista para saber que esa cifra está inflada para enganchar al personal...


----------



## Jebediah (2 Mar 2022)

La apertura de hoy nos ha pillado durmiendo... mejor, así ahorramos. O no gastamos.

Por otra parte, esto me parece de lo más interesante. Las tiles, o sus NFT o ambos no sé como será, se podrán vender más allá de en Earth 2.


----------



## pepita (2 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> La apertura de hoy nos ha pillado durmiendo... mejor, así ahorramos. O no gastamos.
> 
> Por otra parte, esto me parece de lo más interesante. Las tiles, o sus NFT o ambos no sé como será, se podrán vender más allá de en Earth 2.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 964831



Yo tampoco entiendo mas allá de jpgs, por si acaso he ido comprando tiles bonitas, ya sabéis rositas , islitas enteras...


----------



## mulleixion (2 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> La apertura de hoy nos ha pillado durmiendo... mejor, así ahorramos. O no gastamos.
> 
> Por otra parte, esto me parece de lo más interesante. Las tiles, o sus NFT o ambos no sé como será, se podrán vender más allá de en Earth 2.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 964831




Era obvio . Todas las plataformas integradas en blockchain permiten hacerlo. 

Las parcelas se convierten en un NFT y tú adquieres la propiedad más allá del marketplace de Earth 2 . Aún así estoy seguro que en la transacción un X del beneficio irá a parar de su poseedor inicial , Earth 2. 

Por ello cuando tú adquieres la propiedad aparece que Earth 2 te la ha vendido a ti.


----------



## Blackest (2 Mar 2022)

Yo lo veo todo igual, hay algun cambio apreciable en la interfaz o jugabilidad del juego?

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (2 Mar 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Yo lo veo todo igual, hay algun cambio apreciable en la interfaz o jugabilidad del juego?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk



Para enterarse de las novedades hay que preguntar a @Elbrujo 

Para despotricar y pelearse consulte con @Don_Quijote

Si desea comprar alguna burra defectuosa, hable con @mulleixion


----------



## pasabaporaqui (2 Mar 2022)

Y como no, la guerra de ucrania nos ralentiza , tocate los cojones 









Shane Discord Chat (2nd Mar'22) | E2.News


Post the announcement concerning the CM exits, Shane stayed back to interact with discord users




www.e2.news





Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le Fanu (2 Mar 2022)

Algunos puntos sí son interesantes (SI SE CUMPLEN). Destaco estos:

*Working on a tech to stream the world without using satellite data*. Sobre todo, me gusta la idea de los stream o dev vlogs para ver cómo evoluciona el proyecto desde dentro (y no solo viendo las actualizaciones en la propia plataforma).
*E2 inclined to list Essence on a DEX first*. Lo de listar la esencia primero en un exchange descentralizado, ni idea de las ventajas/inconvenientes.
*Additional Essence drops can be expected in future. *Todo lo que sea esencia gratis se banca en esta cuenta.
*New UI design in pipeline. *Todo lo que mejore la experiencia de usuario también será de agradecer.
*Holo-building marketplace may arrive before EPL marketplace, culminating into a 'Mega-Market' by end of 2022.* Esto previsiblemente animará el mercado y para los que hemos estado diseñando algunos holobuilding en la sombra nos puede suponer algún ingreso sustancial.
*One properties are minted as NFTs they could be traded on external third party marketplaces (e.g.:- opensea). *Esto son más oportunidades para tradear con las propiedades. Es una forma de llegar más allá de los usuarios que están ya dentro de Earth 2. Si hay que achicar posiciones porque la cosa se tambalea, esto puede ser beneficioso para deshacerse antes de las propiedades.
*Players will have to collaborate to 'better' process Essence.* Ya sabéis, tendremos que ser amiguitos para sacar más esencia.
*First version of digitalized Earth 2 hoping to be released in 2022.* Avance importante hacia lo que puede marcar la diferencia con otros metaversos.


----------



## Carlos1 (2 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No, no hace falta. A mí al pinchar en manage 2FA me sale ésto:
> pincha donde te marco y te salen 10 códigos, hazles un pantallazo y los guardas
> 
> 
> ...





Al final me ha generado unas cuantas letras y me las he guardado, supongo que con eso podría recuperar la cuenta en caso de no poder acceder al 2FA.


----------



## pepita (2 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> *Players will have to collaborate to 'better' process Essence.* Ya sabéis, tendremos que ser amiguitos para sacar más esencia.



Puf, creo que voy a empezar a vender terrenos pequeños y quitar de la venta grandes.

Y si va a ser un jueguito de guerras o de que gane el mas fuerte lo venderé todo.

Espero que no se le vaya la pinza por ahí. Yo un metaverso lo veo otra cosa, ya tengo guerras en e1, me parece bien para el que le apetezca pero como no sea optativo me largaré.

Lo digo por el comentario que hizo sobre proteger nuestros terrenos,


----------



## Jebediah (2 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Puf, creo que voy a empezar a vender terrenos pequeños y quitar de la venta grandes.
> 
> Y si va a ser un jueguito de guerras o de que gane el mas fuerte lo venderé todo.
> 
> ...



Hay usuarios que siempre que sale este tema le recuerdan que muchos no están para guerras, que algunos están para vender nft, diseños de edificios, naves, etc. por lo que no creo que sea una opción obligatoria, sale el tema de opt-in para poder quizás obviar en algunas propiedades este aspecto del videojuego.


----------



## pepita (2 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Hay usuarios que siempre que sale este tema le recuerdan que muchos no están para guerras, que algunos están para vender nft, diseños de edificios, naves, etc. por lo que no creo que sea una opción obligatoria, sale el tema de opt-in para poder quizás obviar en algunas propiedades este aspecto del videojuego.




Entiendo que quien le dedique menos tiempo consiga menos recursos, bien sea porque se los "roben" o simplemente por no aparecer por el juego. También puedo entender que existan alianzas tipo travian para robar "recursos" a otros. Vendría a ser lo mismo : a mas dedicación, mas ganancias.

Pero oirle hablar de elementos defensivos me asusta por si se le va la olla. Si estoy poniendo el terreno bonito y tengo que amurallarlo (es un decir), o pueden destrozarme lo que he ido poniendo, no le veo la gracia. Y si nuestras miras van a algo más allá como el AR, pues me parece un poco cañí eso de tener que andar defendiéndote.

Imagino que se referirá solamente a pérdida de recursos. Saqueos por no estar atento para recogerlos a tiempo, creación de almacenes para tenerlos guardados y protegidos, con lo que de paso nos obliga a quemar esencia. Cosas así, espero que no se refiera en ningún caso al suelo en sí ni a las construcciones y tampoco a los recursos o esencia previamente almacenados, pero miedo me da.


----------



## hornblower (2 Mar 2022)

Que hagan una especie de reserva, un terreno del tamaño que sea dedicado a las guerras, pillage o lo que sea


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Mar 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Que hagan una especie de reserva, un terreno del tamaño que sea dedicado a las guerras, pillage o lo que sea




Eso no tiene sentido.
Es terreno virtual, no real. A veces pienso que no entendéis esto.

No hay que "reservar" nada, ya que se puede cargar de mil formas diferentes.

- Juanito se mete a jugar en el modo "Drone".
- Al mismo tiempo Fulanito se mete a la parcela X en el modo "pasear".
- Menganito se mete a jugar en el modo "vuelo", y podrá volar como Supermán.

Es virtual. No hay que "cercar" ningún terruño para una cosa o para la otra.


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Puf, creo que voy a empezar a vender terrenos pequeños y quitar de la venta grandes.
> 
> Y si va a ser un jueguito de guerras o de que gane el mas fuerte lo venderé todo.
> 
> ...




Entre lo que se ha escrito, lo que has concluído y lo que has respondido hay alrededor de 1000 pasos que no se entienden.
Nadie ha hablado de un "juego de guerras". Todo te lo has IMAGINADO. Nadie lo ha dicho así.
Respondes a cosas que NADIE dice.

En cualquier caso, a poca experiencia que tengas en juegos online, pronto te darás cuenta de que la competitividad entre hombres tiende a ser siempre bastante alta. Está en nuestra naturaleza ser así. Los hombres compiten, las mujeres ponen los emoticoños. Sea lo que sea que pongan en E2, todos los usuarios compiten SIEMPRE entre sí.
Será así en Drone, fuera de drone, con las joyas, con esto, con lo otro y con lo de más allá.
Cualquier video juego, en su versión multiplayer, es mucho más difícil que contra el ordenador... SIEMPRE.

Sea lo sea que te propongas hacer en las películas esas que te montas en la cabeza, deberías contar siempre con la idea de que habrá miles de hombres que lo harán también, lo harán mejor, y lo harán por más tiempo y lo harán antes que tú.


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2022)

Habrá muchísimos que lo hagan mejor y alguno que lo haga peor. En tu caso lo mismo.
De momento a lo que estamos jugando ahora te doy mil vueltas, yo y la mayoría.


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Habrá muchísimos que lo hagan mejor y alguno que lo haga peor. En tu caso lo mismo.



Lo mismo no. Yo no le pido al mundo que se convierta en un lugar sin competencia.
Y no, no lo haces mejor... simplemente no has sabido controlar tu impulso de CONSUMIR.


Sutilezas troll.


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2022)

Pero muchísimo mejor, no tengo ganas de enzarzarme


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Pero muchísimo mejor, no tengo ganas de enzarzarme



Si tantas ganas tienes de enzarzarte deberías habérte pensado antes lo de la criptferretería de los presbiterianos, que para eso sí que tienes siempre de C1 a C7 holdeado, jajajajajajajajaja.

Te retratas tú misma. Joojojojojojojojojojojo.

Jijijijijijijijiji.
Jejejejejejejejejejjejej.


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2022)

Espero salir guapa


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Espero salir guapa




Si fueras guapa, no sabrías ni que E2 existe.


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2022)

Por eso digo espero salir guapa, como me retrato yo misma, me haré apaños


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Por eso digo espero salir guapa, como me retrato yo misma, me haré apaños



¿Sabes? La inteligencia es, quizá, la virtud mejor repartida de todas.
Todo el mundo cree tener SUFICIENTE inteligencia, hasta los más tontos.
Nadie se queja de tener POCA inteligencia.
TODOS están satisfechos de su propia inteligencia.*

Eso no ocurre con ninguna otra virtud humana.

Empero......... tu caso es tan extremo y evidente, esos déficit de atención tan acusados de los que haces bandera son tan obtusos, que no creo que seas ni lo suficientemente inteligente como para sentirte inteligente.

De cara a la galería, claro, te pones esa máscara de emoticoño con la que construyes tu personalidad.... pero yo no hablo de eso. Yo hablo del yo de tu yo. Del superyó si quieres, de la pepita que habita dentro de pepita.

Esa pepita íntima, esa pepita con la que no valen los emoticoños, lo sabe. Ante ella no te puedes ocultar.

En tu caso, creo que frente al yo de tu yo: sospecho que te reconoces como boba.

Hasta ese punto. Incluso para no hundirse en pensamientos autopunitivos hace falta un mínimo que, en tu caso, no da.


* Salvo, por supuesto, cuando lo menciono. Cuando lo menciono, siempre aparece algún idiota a presumir de humildad sólo por sentir que lleva la contraria... pero esos no cuentan por razones obvias.


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2022)

Pues la verdad es que boba boba sólo te lo parezco a tí. O al menos nadie más me lo dice.,

Ya te digo que tengo suerte, he recibido muchos mas pìropos que crítica y , a pesar de que se dice que acabamos pensando que somos como nos ven los demás, no es mi caso. Siempre he tenido mucha autoestima, asi que no te preocupes tanto por mi yo interior, que estoy bien.

Acabo de recordar que puede que el mejillón tb me lo diga, aunque suele llamarme más, gorda


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que boba boba sólo te lo parezco a tí. O al menos nadie más me lo dice.,
> 
> Ya te digo que tengo suerte, he recibido muchos mas pìropos que crítica y , a pesar de que se dice que acabamos pensando que somos como nos ven los demás, no es mi caso. Siempre he tenido mucha autoestima, asi que no te preocupes tanto por mi yo interior, que estoy bien.



No he dicho que seas boba. He dicho que te sientes boba y que, como es lógico, tienes que negarlo a los demás.
La pregunta es si puedes negártelo también a ti misma.


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2022)

Si, puedo perfectamente, ¿cual es el tema de la conversación? ¿Si me siento boba?
Pues a veces. Cada vez un poco más. Con 20 años me creía la mas guapa y la mas lista, y ahora sé que he bajado muchísimo el pistón en ambas cosas.
Pero creo que puede ser tremendamente aburrido para los demás hablar de todos los defectos que me ves, en vez de sobre el juego. Y enseguida se pasará Antonius por aquí.


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Si, puedo perfectamente, ¿cual es el tema de la conversación? ¿Si me siento boba?
> Pues a veces. Cada vez un poco más. Con 20 años me creía la mas guapa y la mas lista, y ahora sé que he bajado muchísimo el pistón en ambas cosas.
> Pero creo que puede ser tremendamente aburrido para los demás hablar de todos los defectos que me ves, en vez de sobre el juego. Y enseguida se pasará Antonius por aquí.



¿Y ahora te haces la boba?
A ellos no les interesa el juego. Sólo hacerse ricos. Nunca dicen nada que no hayan leído en alguna página en inglés.
Dudo que opinen algo mínimamente propio sobre cualquier tema. ¿Por qué te crees que andan buscando siempre blogs y tweets y cosas que les digan lo que tienen que creer?

Tus vahídos de concentración no son un tema de edad, es tu forma de razonar la que flaquea. Fundamentalmente es un problema de velocidad.

Piensas demasiado rápido, dando por sentado elementos que no están basados en la realidad, sino en el afán de CONCLUIR la tarea de pensar lo antes posible... que cansa.

Alrededor del 80% de cosas que me respondes.... no me las responderías si simplemente leyeras dos veces antes de CONVENCERTE de que ya has leído. No lo haces. Lees la primera palabra de la frase, la última, alguna en medio y en tu CABEZA compones lo que CREES que he escrito. ¿Por qué? Por ACABAR antes de pensar.

Alrededor del 80% de cosas que me respondes.... no me las responderías si simplemente te las imaginaras dichas por otra persona, si te tomaras esa pequeña pausa para ser consciente de tu entorno, si respiraras profundamente antes de dejarte ARRASTRAR por los caballos.


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2022)

Vale, a veces leo en diagonal, sí. Ahora te he leído con detenimiento . No es por tí, es por tu comportamiento hacia mí


----------



## antoniussss (3 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> *Puf, creo que voy a empezar a vender terrenos pequeños y quitar de la venta grandes.*
> 
> Y si va a ser un jueguito de guerras o de que gane el mas fuerte lo venderé todo.
> 
> ...




Tu haz caso al huevoShane como durante los últimos 2 años y verás que risa.

Se inventará una joya que no sirve para nada solo sloteable en los grandes, que valen pasta gansa, y a seguir desplumando.

Hay que tener de todo, porque nunca se sabe por dónde va a salir el pájaro.


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tu haz caso al huevoShane como durante los últimos 2 años y verás que risa.
> 
> Se inventará una joya que no sirve para nada solo sloteable en los grandes, que valen pasta gansa, y a seguir desplumando.
> 
> Hay que tener de todo, porque nunca se sabe por dónde va a salir el pájaro.



El siempre dijo que eran mucho mejor los grandes, siempre. Claro, que listo. 

Pero los pequeñitos los vendes cuando quieras a 5 veces y dan mas joyas. El timo ha sido con el T2 que ya lo advertiste, sí.

Pero si va a haber alianzas para saqueos está claro que será mejor grandes, porque me temo que si no tienes lo que sea que va a exigir , almacenes, defensa, etc, tendremos que ponerlos en cada propiedad y ya para eso si que no da el tiempo, las ganas y el gasto.


----------



## Elbrujo (3 Mar 2022)

Bueno bueno. Veo esto muy parado no? No hay realmente algo relevante que haya salido?

El shane parece que esta avandonando el proyecte me da a mi


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Bueno bueno. Veo esto muy parado no? No hay realmente algo relevante que haya salido?
> 
> El shane parece que esta avandonando el proyecte me da a mi



Completamente y ya no queda nadie. Ni siquiera hay CMs, se han largado también. Está abandonando el proyecto y se está abandonando él.
De vez en cuando nos habla desde una especie de zulo donde parece que está haciendo vida de ermitaño y ya nos quedamos todos tranquilos.

Imagino que será algún bunker antinuclear en las Maldivas y arriba tendrá su jet y demás, pero no nos lo enseña, prefiere hacerse el harapiento.


----------



## Elbrujo (3 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Completamente y ya no queda nadie. Ni siquiera hay CMs, se han largado también. Está abandonando el proyecto y se está abandonando él.
> De vez en cuando nos habla desde una especie de zulo donde parece que está haciendo vida de ermitaño y ya nos quedamos todos tranquilos.
> 
> Imagino que será algún bunker antinuclear en las Maldivas y arriba tendrá su jet y demás, pero no nos lo enseña, prefiere hacerse el harapiento.



Pfff pinta mal la cosa. Lo mejor que puede hacer es venderlo a alguna gran compañia que pueda sacarle provecho tipo sony o algo asi.

Pero no caera esa breva, nos veremos superados por algun otro proyecto de otra compañia


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Vale, a veces leo en diagonal, sí. Ahora te he leído con detenimiento . No es por tí, es por tu comportamiento hacia mí



Mi comportamiento hacia ti es moderado, teniendo en cuenta la falta de respeto de la que haces gala siempre que "lees en diagonal"...


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Completamente y ya no queda nadie. Ni siquiera hay CMs, se han largado también. Está abandonando el proyecto y se está abandonando él.
> De vez en cuando nos habla desde una especie de zulo donde parece que está haciendo vida de ermitaño y ya nos quedamos todos tranquilos.
> 
> Imagino que será algún bunker antinuclear en las Maldivas y arriba tendrá su jet y demás, pero no nos lo enseña, prefiere hacerse el harapiento.



Los CMs no sirven para nada.
No han servido para nada hasta ahora, y seguirán sin servir para nada.
¿Han hecho algo hasta ahora aparte de confundir al personal?
Respuesta: NO.

CONCLUSIÓN LÓGICA: por muy trendy que sea, nos quitamos todos los gastitos innecesarios. Fuera CMs. Gastan y no producen.

E2 no necesita pagar a un payaso para chatear.
Lo que necesitan es hacer UN ÚNICO comunicado, claro, como el que hicieron hace unos días con el pdf ese. Os lo dije: el camino SERIO es ese... no los chats ni las pijaditas milenial.

Al chat: que vayan los milenials. Eso no es la forma de comunicarse de ninguna empresa seria.


Jamás veréis que una empresa seria comunica cosas en chats o en Twitter. Lo que sucede allí no cuenta.


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Completamente y ya no queda nadie. Ni siquiera hay CMs, se han largado también. Está abandonando el proyecto y se está abandonando él.
> De vez en cuando nos habla desde una especie de zulo donde parece que está haciendo vida de ermitaño y ya nos quedamos todos tranquilos.
> 
> Imagino que será algún bunker antinuclear en las Maldivas y arriba tendrá su jet y demás, pero no nos lo enseña, prefiere hacerse el harapiento.



Que tenga pinta de hermitaño, si no es un disfraz de pobre, es algo bueno.
Quiere decir que está concentrado en el trabajo, y no gastándose la pasta en gilipolleces.


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Pero si va a haber alianzas para saqueos está claro que será mejor grandes, porque me temo que si no tienes lo que sea que va a exigir , almacenes, defensa, etc, tendremos que ponerlos en cada propiedad y ya para eso si que no da el tiempo, las ganas y el gasto.



Ahora mismo estás extrapolando hasta más allá de la galaxia de Ganímedes.

No va haber "guerra de guerrillas" ni nada de eso.

Si sale, con el tiempo, si se podrá usar el entorno de E2 para jugar shooters u otras historias, pero nadie ha dicho que tendrás que jugar shooters.


----------



## Pelamios1 (3 Mar 2022)

Hola a todos.

Pues a mi de verdad es ahora cuando mas interesante me parece le proyecto. Lo mas facil seria sacar critomoneda. Aunque Antonius tiene razon tanto volantazo me marea pero la verdad es muy dificil de domar.


----------



## antoniussss (3 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Los CMs no sirven para nada.
> No han servido para nada hasta ahora, y seguirán sin servir para nada.
> ¿Han hecho algo hasta ahora aparte de confundir al personal?
> Respuesta: NO.
> ...




¿Qué no sirven los CM para nada?

ay que mi LOL

A ver quién te crees que difunden que hay que comprar los terruños cuadrados, mas grandes, ahora en países caros, ahora en baratos, ahora de 1 en 1, ahora grandes otra vez, ahora en forma de polla pero en "MEgacitys", ahora en no se qué, luego en el propio ojete de la propia mina, luego que es un radio de 200 km cuadrados.


Y mientras los parguelas que se fian, gastan pagando más primero dónde dicen, y luego cuando lo cambian, lo venden al -75% a los mismos, y vuelta a empezar.


JAJAJAJAJ habrá decenas y decenas de millones de euros ganados por los "amiguetes" y CM.

La cryptopolla no la necesitan todavía porque saben de donde sacar millones "sin llamar la atención", cuando empiecen a dejar de sacar pasta, lanzarán la cryptopolla como último recurso para terminar de esquilmar por todos lados, porque eso de que te haga un -90%, como que no suele gustar y la gente se pica y ya no mete pasta en el "jueguecito del -90%


Y luego ya, en 5-8-10 años, cuando la movida sea buena (si es que lo será), podrás recuperar la pasta y tener buenos beneficios.


----------



## antoniussss (3 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿Qué no sirven los CM para nada?
> 
> ay que mi LOL
> 
> ...



Ahora el nuevo truño Hype es que las fotitos de los terruños van a ser NFT y los vas a vender por millones porque tienes una fotito de satélite de las islas pollas que te van a comprar por miles, porque "a fulanito" le compró un magnate, digo, mangante, la suya por 100.000. (Entre colegas todo, claro)


----------



## hornblower (3 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Eso no tiene sentido.
> Es terreno virtual, no real. A veces pienso que no entendéis esto.
> 
> No hay que "reservar" nada, ya que se puede cargar de mil formas diferentes.
> ...



Yo lo veo diferente., hay coordenadas físicas y correspondencia con el mundo real. Puede haber mil modos pero el dueño de la tile tiene que poder controlarlos todos (vamos, que no puedes montar un espectáculo con tu guitarra en mi tile ni liarte a tiros ), ya veremos...


----------



## pepita (3 Mar 2022)

Cuando habla Shane me recuerda totalmente a la vida de Bryan, ya sé que no viene a cuento...ya me voy...a verla


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Mar 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Yo lo veo diferente., hay coordenadas físicas y correspondencia con el mundo real. Puede haber mil modos pero el dueño de la tile tiene que poder controlarlos todos (vamos, que no puedes montar un espectáculo con tu guitarra en mi tile ni liarte a tiros ), ya veremos...



A veces os superáis en sagacidad. Unabomber tenía razón.



pepita dijo:


> Cuando habla Shane me recuerda totalmente a la vida de Bryan, ya sé que no viene a cuento...ya me voy...a verla



Y mi libro favorito es "el Señor de los anillos"...
Judaico, judío, judaico, JOJOJOJOJOJOJOOJOOJ


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (4 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ahora el nuevo truño Hype es que las fotitos de los terruños van a ser NFT y los vas a vender por millones porque tienes una fotito de satélite de las islas pollas que te van a comprar por miles, porque "a fulanito" le compró un magnate, digo, mangante, la suya por 100.000. (Entre colegas todo, claro)



Lo importante es que sea un token exclusivo con un vínculo ilusionante. En eso consiste E2, en definitiva


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (4 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Cuando habla Shane me recuerda totalmente a la vida de Bryan, ya sé que no viene a cuento...ya me voy...a verla



Esta cultivando una estética judaica a los Moisés. Debe estar entusiasmado en desplumar a goyim como nosotros.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Mar 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Esta cultivando una estética judaica a los Moisés. Debe estar entusiasmado en desplumar a goyim como nosotros.



Es más rollo grunge/hipster que Moisés.
Y no tiene mala barba, aunque necesitaria un poco más de cuidados y debería aprender a perfilarla mejor.

Dejarse barba es lo que hacen los hombres que no se avergüenzan de su masculinidad, que no aspiran a ser clones del resto de hombres y que no le dan importancia a lo que dicen las mujeres.


----------



## pepita (4 Mar 2022)

No sé si caducarán o los habrás usado ya o qué te pasará. Envía un pantallazo de una cuenta bancaria con una compra a E2 y te ahorras tiempo a la hora de verificarte.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Es más rollo grunge/hipster que Moisés.
> Y no tiene mala barba, aunque necesitaria un poco más de cuidados y debería aprender a perfilarla mejor.
> 
> Dejarse barba es lo que hacen los hombres que no se avergüenzan de su masculinidad, que no aspiran a ser clones del resto de hombres y que no le dan importancia a lo que dicen las mujeres.



Los que llevan barba y pelo a la moda , que no será tu caso , si que parecen clones, el mismo corte de pelo en cabeza y barba, todas las caras iguales , parece la lapidacion de la vida de brian

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Mar 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Los que llevan barba y pelo a la moda , que no será tu caso , si que parecen clones, el mismo corte de pelo en cabeza y barba, todas las caras iguales
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



No creo que haya una moda de barba... ni creo que la haya habido realmente desde los años 70.

Los barbudos son un porcentaje muy pequeño de hombres.
Por lo demás... no sé si se puede hablar de modas con algo que existe desde que el hombre pisó la faz de la Tierra...
























No entiendo muy bien por qué es así... ya que, la verdad, se liga mucho con la barba.
Es un símbolo ancestral de masculinidad y a las mujeres instintivamente les atrae la masculinidad.


En las apps de ligoteo en las que me muevo, el 90% de las mujeres que me hablan, es por la puta barba... y por la calle me han parado muchas veces mujeres para hacerme cumplidos.


Sí es verdad que muchos barbudos no saben estilizar la barba, ni perfilarla, ni recortarla bien, ni hacer que luzca estilosa y elegante.
Eso requiere cierta práctica, y cierto tino, y cierto cuidado.


La mayor parte de hombres se deja crecer pelos y ya, pero si no lo cuidas, parece desaliñado... como los yihadistas o algo.


Igual que el pelo largo.... es muy bonito, si lo cuidas bien, y lo cepillas, y te preocupas un poco. Si simplemente lo dejas crecer, da aspecto desaliñado.


----------



## pepita (6 Mar 2022)

A mí lo que me recuerda de la vida de Brian es nuestro comportamiento ante el Mesías

Que aburrido está el juego, menos mal que nov-dic-enero fue muy entretenido, pero ahora se me está haciendo eterno, guardando cash por si salen países, sin poder gastar en tonterías, vendiendo mucho menos imagino que por la misma razón.

Faena siempre da, pero de la aburrida. Hoy he estado renombrando propiedades, como sale el nombre completo en las joyas, estoy poniendo mi referido en las T1 para cuando las venda. Antes miraba el mapa mucho, pero ahora sabiendo que no quiero comprar nada, se me quitan las ganas. Si dura mucho así me engancharé a otra cosa.


----------



## mulleixion (7 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No creo que haya una moda de barba... ni creo que la haya habido realmente desde los años 70.
> 
> Los barbudos son un porcentaje muy pequeño de hombres.
> Por lo demás... no sé si se puede hablar de modas con algo que existe desde que el hombre pisó la faz de la Tierra...
> ...




Madre mía... Pero que te van a parar a ti si tienes unas pintas de pedobear del copón.

No te han parado ni para pedirte limosna Hulio


----------



## Le Fanu (9 Mar 2022)

Guam abierto


----------



## pepita (9 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Guam abierto



Gracias Le Fanu, yo no he podido llegar antes, asi que ni miro para no enrabietarme


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Gracias Le Fanu, yo no he podido llegar antes, asi que ni miro para no enrabietarme




Jajajajajjajajaa. Así, así, gastándote todo el dinero en el Congo.
JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOOJOJ

La próxima vez no dirás que se te avisó cuando no sí tal vez.


¿Ferrocarril acaso?

Mi HUMILDAD es mayor de la que cualquiera. Viva el buen rollo que me sale del culo.


----------



## pepita (9 Mar 2022)

No sé que dices.

Aquí el que avisa es Le Fanu o Jebe. No necesito otro tipo de avisos. 

Para que te quedes ya tranquilo con lo gasto o dejo de gastar, te diré que estoy ahora mismo viviendo debajo del puente, he vendido la casa, los muebles, la ropa, las joyas, pero tengo mi portatil y mis terrenos en e2 y a todo el que pasa le pido algo para comer y me lo gasto en e2


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No sé que dices.
> 
> Aquí el que avisa es Le Fanu o Jebe. No necesito otro tipo de avisos.
> 
> Para que te quedes ya tranquilo con lo gasto o dejo de gastar, te diré que estoy ahora mismo viviendo debajo del puente, he vendido la casa, los muebles, la ropa, las joyas, pero tengo mi portatil y mis terrenos en e2 y a todo el que pasa le pido algo para comer y me lo gasto en e2



Tú misma te retratas. JAJAAJJAJAJA.

Si no querías esas tiles, no deberías haber esperado para lo de Dinamarca. JOJOJOJOJOAJOAJOJAOJAOJAOJAOJOAJOAJOAJOAJOJAOJ

Ahora te lo tragas, por lista.


----------



## Kartal (12 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien se ha visto el vídeo? ¿Alguna novedad relevante o mucho relleno?


----------



## Kartal (12 Mar 2022)

Shane Video Summary & Dev Chat! | E2.News


----------



## Pelamios1 (12 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que es relleno. Pero esta bien que aparezca. Siempre se le ve incomodo delante de la camara pero ahora mismo mucha gente que esta en el juego se queda por el. Eso creo.


----------



## hornblower (12 Mar 2022)

Que se retrasa al segundo cuatrimestre


----------



## Silverado72 (12 Mar 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Alguien se ha visto el vídeo? ¿Alguna novedad relevante o mucho relleno?



Solo he visto el comienzo: que su equipo se ha visto afectado, parece que tiene ucranianos y rusos picando teclas, a saber si juden como él. Que su equipo es muy sensible y esta ayudando a los refugiados, que esta orgulloso de su equipo y que E2 esta para mejorar E1...he perdido la paciencia con Huevon Shane y su sensiblería barata y he dejado de ver el video.

A ver si es verdad que AE se reactiva y dejo la dependencia de E2, porque el Huevon cada día me tiene mas harto.


----------



## Jebediah (12 Mar 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Alguien se ha visto el vídeo? ¿Alguna novedad relevante o mucho relleno?



"I want essence to became one of the most expensive (o expansive) detail utillity token in history". 

Vamos que el essence se va a 100$.


----------



## pepita (12 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> "I want essence to became one of the most expensive (o expansive) detail utillity token in history".
> 
> Vamos que el essence se va a 100$.



*THIS*

Pinta muy bien!

Va a haber cambios en el algoritmo de la esencia y para mí eso tb pinta bien,
También pinta muy bien que se hable de fracciones de essencia

Y que he ganado un huevo y por fin confirmado. Será un NFT pero con utilidades!!! ya podía ser un booster de algo



oeoeoeoeoeeeee


----------



## hornblower (13 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Y que he ganado un huevo y por fin confirmado. Será un NFT pero con utilidades!!!



Otia! Un huevo, joee con la "tontita". Enhorabuena Pepita


----------



## Kartal (13 Mar 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Otia! Un huevo, joee con la "tontita". Enhorabuena Pepita



Y mientras el otro quemándose con el Excel...


----------



## Jebediah (13 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> *THIS*
> 
> Pinta muy bien!
> 
> ...



¡Enhorabuena por el huevo! ¿Cuál has ganado? ¿Ganadora ganadora o runner-up?


----------



## pepita (13 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¡Enhorabuena por el huevo! ¿Cuál has ganado? ¿Ganadora ganadora o runner-up?



Gracias! el verde, sólo runner-up, somos 3 mujeres entre las 4-5 primeras, no está mal para las pocas que estamos aquí.


----------



## Kartal (13 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Gracias! el verde, sólo runner-up, somos 3 mujeres entre las 4-5 primeras, no está mal para las pocas que estamos aquí.



Pero en serio eres mujer? Yo creía que eso era un personaje que te habías creado para que la gente usara tu código...


----------



## pepita (13 Mar 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Pero en serio eres mujer? Yo creía que eso era un personaje que te habías creado para que la gente usara tu código...



Sí claro, en burbuja.info

No seas envidiosillo y mira a ver si le echas los tejos a predict que es la mas ricacha de e2


----------



## Le Fanu (14 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> *THIS*
> 
> Pinta muy bien!
> 
> ...



Joder, me alegro. Yo estaba pensando el otro día que era imposible trincar uno, pero hay esperanza


----------



## Elbrujo (14 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> "I want essence to became one of the most expensive (o expansive) detail utillity token in history".
> 
> Vamos que el essence se va a 100$.



Como que la esence se va a 100 euros? Eso significa que si tengo 2 esence tengo 200 euros o como va?


----------



## Silverado72 (14 Mar 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como que la esence se va a 100 euros? Eso significa que si tengo 2 esence tengo 200 euros o como va?



Eso no se lo cree ni Huevón Shane harto de vino. A ver si alguien le afeita esa barba de guru de una vez.


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Mar 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Eso no se lo cree ni Huevón Shane harto de vino. A ver si alguien le afeita esa barba de guru de una vez.



Anda que no se nota la envidia que tienen los afeitaditos... Todos obedientes y bien clónicos. Como el culito de un bebe. Como una mujer.
Barba facha troll gñé... Venga, que algún afeitadito busque el estudio de ciencia científica ese que demuestra que en la barba viven aliens.


----------



## pepita (14 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Joder, me alegro. Yo estaba pensando el otro día que era imposible trincar uno, pero hay esperanza



Gracias! Si se puede

Si me llega a tocar ahora lo haría mas rápido. Tuve la suerte de estar en el pc en ese instante, que es lo principal, pero ni siquiera tenía abierto el paint, y estuve hasta cambiando el color y tamaño de letra. 

Asi que el programa abierto, el tamaño y color de letra preparado, el hastag ya escrito, que es lo que yo sí tenía y una pizca de suerte para encontrarlo rápido.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Mar 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como que la esence se va a 100 euros? Eso significa que si tengo 2 esence tengo 200 euros o como va?



Si se va a los 100€ eso es justo lo que significa, sí.


----------



## Silverado72 (14 Mar 2022)

Huevón Shane se debe creer la reencarnación de Moises con su tierra prometida de E2. Tiene delirios mesiánicos. Seguramente empezó simplemente por desplumar goyims, pero se le ha subido a la cabeza.


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Mar 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Huevón Shane se debe creer la reencarnación de Moises con su tierra prometida. Tiene delirios mesiánicos.



No he visto ningún indicio o evidencia de ese hecho.

Sí que he visto delirios de millonettis en casi todos vosotros.


----------



## Elbrujo (14 Mar 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Eso no se lo cree ni Huevón Shane harto de vino. A ver si alguien le afeita esa barba de guru de una vez.



Por eso digo. Hay alguna evidencia de que eso vaya a pasar? 

Yo creo que es muy muy dificil salvo que saque algo novedoso o asi brutal


----------



## Jebediah (14 Mar 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Por eso digo. Hay alguna evidencia de que eso vaya a pasar?
> 
> Yo creo que es muy muy dificil salvo que saque algo novedoso o asi brutal



La única evidencia por el momento es que al salir la essence en el exchange, habrá +-120M de monedas en circulación.

¿Qué valoración le dará el mercado a Earth 2? Según eso será el valor de la essence. Yo voto por $4B en una semana. 

Se podría poner una encuesta en el hilo, a ver quién se acerca más.


----------



## Don_Quijote (14 Mar 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Por eso digo. Hay alguna evidencia de que eso vaya a pasar?
> 
> Yo creo que es muy muy dificil salvo que saque algo novedoso o asi brutal



No importa si los proyectos y los planes requieren más o menos tiempo. Ni tampoco importa que anuncie en Timeline del proyecto.

Aquí lo que cuenta es resultados millonarios ya de ya. Y si no: gñé. El trabajo en sí no le interesa a nadie, y puede hacerse después, pero los millones los queremos ya de ya.

¿Y nuestro parné Shoon? Exigimos nuestro parné ya.


----------



## hornblower (14 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo voto por $4B en una semana.



Según eso sería valorar cada essence en 33,33 $. Mi voto es por un valor 100 veces menor, 40Usmillion, ojalá aciertes tú


----------



## Jebediah (14 Mar 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Según eso sería valorar cada essence en 33,33 $. Mi voto es por un valor 100 veces menor, 40Usmillion, ojalá aciertes tú



¿Pero que Earth 2 se va a valorar en $40M es lo que piensas en realidad o es lo que te engañas para no llevarte una posible decepción?


----------



## pepita (14 Mar 2022)

¿hemos estado cazando huevos eh?
¿Sabeis alguno cuando han actualizado el draft? yo es que me he dado cuenta esta mañana y por eso he estado de cacería


----------



## hornblower (14 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Pero que Earth 2 se va a valorar en $40M es lo que piensas en realidad o es lo que te engañas para no llevarte una posible decepción?



Es lo que pienso que vale en estos momentos, todavía está todo por desarrollar


----------



## pepita (14 Mar 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Es lo que pienso que vale en estos momentos, todavía está todo por desarrollar



Tiene muchisímos usuarios y crecimiento orgánico, eso vale más


----------



## hornblower (14 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Tiene muchisímos usuarios y crecimiento orgánico, eso vale más



En cuánto lo valoras tú, Pepita?


----------



## pepita (14 Mar 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> En cuánto lo valoras tú, Pepita?



Yo no tengo ni idea, pero 40 millones hizo en unos pocos meses. Imagino que se valorará según su potencial y yo lo veo altísimo.

Aún así no espero mas de 1 dolar la essence, no quiero hacerme ilusiones. Tienen en sus manos ir sacando más esencia, frenarla y que no haya mas y usemos fracciones..., asi que cualquiera sabe.

Y por otra parte, *como digo no tengo ni idea*, pero es una empresa mixta, dólares, esencia, no creo que todo el capital de la empresa se mida en esencia ¿?

Lo único que sé seguro es que yo no vendo, compro


----------



## hornblower (14 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> pero es una empresa mixta, dólares, esencia, no creo que todo el capital de la empresa se mida en esencia ¿?



Sí, yo tampoco lo creo.
Os veo optimistas, a mí 1 dollar la essence me parece mucho, todos ganaríamos más que lo puesto. Si entrara mucho dinero de fuera quizás.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Mar 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Sí, yo tampoco lo creo.
> Os veo optimistas, a mí 1 dollar la essence me parece mucho, todos ganaríamos más que lo puesto. Si entrara mucho dinero de fuera quizás.



Todos menos Quijote, que su excel le decía que tenía que pagar con essence por que no tenía ningún uso XD.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> ¿hemos estado cazando huevos eh?
> ¿Sabeis alguno cuando han actualizado el draft? yo es que me he dado cuenta esta mañana y por eso he estado de cacería



Yo os he visto a ti y a Ferris y me he puesto al tema, ya me ha costado lo mío encontrar de qué imagen era...

A todo esto, yo aún creo que a parte de la esencia tiene que haber otra cripto, en un proyecto descentralizado como va a ser este que además el 51% estará en manos de los usuarios se necesita un sistema de votaciones descentralizado y en otros proyectos esto se ha solucionado con una token paralela para la gobernanza (los votos); si esto se implementa, más para todos.


----------



## pepita (14 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo os he visto a ti y a Ferris y me he puesto al tema, ya me ha costado lo mío encontrar de qué imagen era...
> 
> A todo esto, yo aún creo que a parte de la esencia tiene que haber otra cripto, en un proyecto descentralizado como va a ser este que además el 51% estará en manos de los usuarios se necesita un sistema de votaciones descentralizado y en otros proyectos esto se ha solucionado con una token paralela para la gobernanza (los votos); si esto se implementa, más para todos.



Si, jeje, yo he visto a ferris y le he copiado!

Pero es que además el borrador del white paper está actualizado y creo que tiene imágenes nuevas.
Asi que he estado un buen rato buscando más, pero no sé si lleva dias actualizado o ha sido hoy. Algunas son imágenes antiguas y otras creo que nuevas, pero ya no sé si estoy buscando en las fotos que ya busqué o no. Estoy perdiendo la cabeza poco a poco


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo os he visto a ti y a Ferris y me he puesto al tema, ya me ha costado lo mío encontrar de qué imagen era...
> 
> A todo esto, yo aún creo que a parte de la esencia tiene que haber otra cripto, en un proyecto descentralizado como va a ser este que además el 51% estará en manos de los usuarios se necesita un sistema de votaciones descentralizado y en otros proyectos esto se ha solucionado con una token paralela para la gobernanza (los votos); si esto se implementa, más para todos.



Tendría sentido los de token de gobernanza, pero ¿alguna idea de por dónde iría? No sé, quizás lo más lógico es asociarlo de alguna manera a las tiles, imagino.



pepita dijo:


> Si, jeje, yo he visto a ferris y le he copiado!
> 
> Pero es que además el borrador del white paper está actualizado y creo que tiene imágenes nuevas.
> Asi que he estado un buen rato buscando más, pero no sé si lleva dias actualizado o ha sido hoy. Algunas son imágenes antiguas y otras creo que nuevas, pero ya no sé si estoy buscando en las fotos que ya busqué o no. Estoy perdiendo la cabeza poco a poco



De la actualización del draft, ni idea... No obstante, me suena que Shane dijo que en el draft no había nada. La imagen que he exprimido hoy ha sido la foto de portada de la cuenta de Shane, que la ha cambiado, parece ser.


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> La única evidencia por el momento es que al salir la essence en el exchange, habrá +-120M de monedas en circulación.
> 
> ¿Qué valoración le dará el mercado a Earth 2? Según eso será el valor de la essence. Yo voto por $4B en una semana.
> 
> Se podría poner una encuesta en el hilo, a ver quién se acerca más.



Se sabe cuando la van a sacar? 

A este paso la sacan y al dia siguiente las critos quiebran. Ya van tarde, muy tarde


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> ¿hemos estado cazando huevos eh?
> ¿Sabeis alguno cuando han actualizado el draft? yo es que me he dado cuenta esta mañana y por eso he estado de cacería



Como se consiguen los huevos?


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Todos menos Quijote, que su excel le decía que tenía que pagar con essence por que no tenía ningún uso XD.


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2022)

Han abierto Curacao pero ya no vale la pena.

Creí que habia sido hace poco , pero no, a las 4 y pico


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Han abierto Curacao pero ya no vale la pena.
> 
> Creí que habia sido hace poco , pero no, a las 4 y pico



Es lo mejor que puede pasarnos, así ahorramos... A ver si así cuadran la apertura de Arabia para GMT+1


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Es lo mejor que puede pasarnos, así ahorramos... A ver si así cuadran la apertura de Arabia para GMT+1



Si, pero si pillas en el acto revendes al doble-triple. Yo siempre voy pillada justo para un país, imposible ahorrar 1 dolar más. 
A ver si por fin me pagan el huevo


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como se consiguen los huevos?



Tienes que hacer una página web para que podamos mandar VB a la lista de megaciudades y poder votar


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Tienes que hacer una página web para que podamos mandar VB a la lista de megaciudades y poder votar



Eso @Elbrujo , haz algo por Villa Burbuja, que entre una cosa y otra llevas aquí más de un año sin dar palo al agua. Pareces un funcivago...


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Mar 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Eso @Elbrujo , haz algo por Villa Burbuja, que entre una cosa y otra llevas aquí más de un año sin dar palo al agua. Pareces un funcivago...



Ya fundamos villa burbuja. Te parece poco? XD


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo puse la primera piedra de villaburbuja. Te parece poco?



Si la haces te regalo la EPL VillaBurbuja y un terrenito


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Yo puse la primera piedra de villaburbuja. Te parece poco?



Y ahora tienes ante ti la oportunidad histórica de hacer la primera página web de la ciudad. A mi me encantaría hacerla, pero Pepita es la alcaldesa en funciones y es importante que se respete su voluntad.


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Mar 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Y ahora tienes ante ti la oportunidad histórica de hacer la primera página web de la ciudad. A mi me encantaría hacerla, pero Pepita es la alcaldesa en funciones y es importante que se respete su voluntad.



Estoy igual que tu. Me encantaria hacer una pagina web. Pero no se lo suficiente y nisiquiera se si seria capaz de hacerla


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Estoy igual que tu. Me encantaria hacer una pagina web. Pero no se lo suficiente y nisiquiera se si seria capaz de hacerla



Te estás escaqueando de nuevo?
Podrías entonces reanudar el censo que Molinillos dejó a medias?


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Mar 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Te estás escaqueando de nuevo?
> Podrías entonces reanudar el censo que Molinillos dejó a medias?



Un censo a estas alturas no tiene sentido. El dia que saquen algo para lo que haga falta un censo pues lo haremos. Pero desgraciadamente avance 0. Estoy muy decepcionado. Y de la cripto no parece que salga nada


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Mar 2022)

De nuevo os pregunto. Se sabe algo del lanzamiento de la cripto? Esque si no sacan almenos eso no se que cojones estan haciendo la verdad


----------



## Kartal (15 Mar 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Un censo a estas alturas no tiene sentido. El dia que saquen algo para lo que haga falta un censo pues lo haremos. Pero desgraciadamente avance 0. Estoy muy decepcionado. Y de la cripto no parece que salga nada



Tienes ya holobuildings en todas tus propiedades para ir acumulando recursos o ya si eso para más adelante?


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Mar 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Tienes ya holobuildings en todas tus propiedades para ir acumulando recursos o ya si eso para más adelante?



Lo tengo solo en una y tuve que meterle algo de dinero. Vamos creo que lo tengo, lo de hacer el cuadrado en la propiedad no?

Finalmente es necesario tenerlos ya para acumular recursos? Esque en su momento me dijisteis que no estaba claro


----------



## Jebediah (15 Mar 2022)

¿Sabéis de qué va esto? Algo de "plates of gold" ¿Otra especie de egg hunt?


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 984452
> 
> ¿Sabéis de qué va esto? Algo de "plates of gold" ¿Otra especie de egg hunt?





Es un enigma que planteó el año pasado. Yo tenía algunas teorías y tiré de varios hilos, pero no llegué a ningún sitio. De vez en cuando le doy alguna vuelta (en E2 y en Google), pero no he encontrado nada destacable.


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Es un enigma que planteó el año pasado. Yo tenía algunas teorías y tiré de varios hilos, pero no llegué a ningún sitio. De vez en cuando le doy alguna vuelta (en E2 y en Google), pero no he encontrado nada destacable.




Sí, yo también. Acabé en una colina en América, en una tienda, en la casa de un señor.... y nada!
Ah y ahora recuerdo que compré una estatua en Inglaterra, seguro que lo he vendido como tile suelta,. porque ya ni me acordaba


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Sí, yo también. Acabé en una colina en América, en una tienda, en la casa de un señor.... y nada!
> Ah y ahora recuerdo que compré una estatua en Inglaterra, seguro que lo he vendido como tile suelta,. porque ya ni me acordaba



La mítica colina de América. Ahí acabamos la mayoría... Malditos mormones.


----------



## Jebediah (15 Mar 2022)

Yo he estado buscando huevos en los gráficos de Alleochain.

En fin, otra captura. Acerca de si el ether tendrá alguna utilidad dice que internamente lo están comparando con "la fuerza". ¿Quizás se refiera a la "fuerza" que le dan a los usuarios los votos? ¿Token de gobernanza que comento siempre? ¿Se refiere a la fuerza de star wars? Este es capaz de todo XD


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2022)

La fuerza de la guerra de las Galaxias!

Yo soy bastante obsesiva, asi que me ha jorobado con recordar lo del acertijo, tengo ahora mismo varios sitios localizados en este rato y claro a 7 euros la tile no me lo puedo permitir

¿Creeis que tiene que ver con su religión? Es que todo me lleva ahí, pero se me hace raro que sea algo religioso


----------



## pepita (15 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Acerca de si el ether



Book of Mormon, _Ether 4:5_ : Habla sobre cómo se encontraron los golden plates


----------



## antoniussss (16 Mar 2022)

ultimamente os leo y creo que os estáis haciendo demasiadas pajas mentales y le estáis comprando todas las tonterías que dice, como en su día a Ryan Cohen en GameStop para que al final nos la metiera por el culo bien hasta el fondo.

Aconsejo no hacer nada ni comprar conforme a los delirios escritos por estos aves rapaces y comprar con cabeza fría estrictamente bajo vuestros criterios o en el corto plazo vais a perder bastante si lo hacéis como especulación a corto plazo.


----------



## Pelamios1 (16 Mar 2022)

Hola a todos. Una pregunta. Donde se reclama si lo encuentras? o es automatico?


----------



## Jebediah (16 Mar 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Una pregunta. Donde se reclama si lo encuentras? o es automatico?



Dice que el que lo descifre sabrá qué hacer.


----------



## Le Fanu (16 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo os he visto a ti y a Ferris y me he puesto al tema, ya me ha costado lo mío encontrar de qué imagen era...
> 
> A todo esto, yo aún creo que a parte de la esencia tiene que haber otra cripto, en un proyecto descentralizado como va a ser este que además el 51% estará en manos de los usuarios se necesita un sistema de votaciones descentralizado y en otros proyectos esto se ha solucionado con una token paralela para la gobernanza (los votos); si esto se implementa, más para todos.



"This is one of the reasons we have implemented a very simple Token Allocation system that provides most of the Tokens back to the Players as rewards through Play-to-Earn inside Earth 2’s Metaverse. This is also one of the reasons we are introducing the definition of ‘the People’s Metaverse’, given Earth 2’s plans to create an in-depth governance system that will see land tiles becoming NFTs that feature multidimensional voting rights and invites large corporations to work alongside us, as the Players, instead of above us.“ 

Creo que aquí Shane apunta directamente a las tiles (cuando ya estén convertidas en NFT) como sistema de gobernanza.


----------



## Le Fanu (16 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> La fuerza de la guerra de las Galaxias!
> 
> Yo soy bastante obsesiva, asi que me ha jorobado con recordar lo del acertijo, tengo ahora mismo varios sitios localizados en este rato y claro a 7 euros la tile no me lo puedo permitir
> 
> ¿Creeis que tiene que ver con su religión? Es que todo me lleva ahí, pero se me hace raro que sea algo religioso



A mi me resultaría raro que tuviera que ver con una religión concreta. Más cuando le gusta tanto ser un bienqueda.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> "This is one of the reasons we have implemented a very simple Token Allocation system that provides most of the Tokens back to the Players as rewards through Play-to-Earn inside Earth 2’s Metaverse. This is also one of the reasons we are introducing the definition of ‘the People’s Metaverse’, given Earth 2’s plans to create an in-depth governance system that will see land tiles becoming NFTs that feature multidimensional voting rights and invites large corporations to work alongside us, as the Players, instead of above us.“
> 
> Creo que aquí Shane apunta directamente a las tiles (cuando ya estén convertidas en NFT) como sistema de gobernanza.



Ostrass, esto me lo perdí, ¿es del Discord de ayer?


----------



## Jebediah (16 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> "This is one of the reasons we have implemented a very simple Token Allocation system that provides most of the Tokens back to the Players as rewards through Play-to-Earn inside Earth 2’s Metaverse. This is also one of the reasons we are introducing the definition of ‘the People’s Metaverse’, given Earth 2’s plans to create an in-depth governance system that will see land tiles becoming NFTs that feature multidimensional voting rights and invites large corporations to work alongside us, as the Players, instead of above us.“
> 
> Creo que aquí Shane apunta directamente a las tiles (cuando ya estén convertidas en NFT) como sistema de gobernanza.



Me gusta, tengo tiles a punta-pala XD


----------



## Le Fanu (16 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ostrass, esto me lo perdí, ¿es del Discord de ayer?



Viene en el draft, al final creo recordar.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Viene en el draft, al final creo recordar.



Ya me has puesto entretenimiento para la tarde, que en su día lo leí por encima. Zanx!


----------



## automono (16 Mar 2022)

una cosa, cuando se crea la essence, que sale cuando le das a profile, sale primero un mensaje, le das a aceptar, y después otro que dice "has creado X essence".
Pues cuando le doy a aceptar, muchas veces, no me suma ese X, hoy por ejemplo, ahora mismo, me ponia 5 y me ha sumado solo uno...


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (16 Mar 2022)

automono dijo:


> una cosa, cuando se crea la essence, que sale cuando le das a profile, sale primero un mensaje, le das a aceptar, y después otro que dice "has creado X essence".
> Pues cuando le doy a aceptar, muchas veces, no me suma ese X, hoy por ejemplo, ahora mismo, me ponia 5 y me ha sumado solo uno...



Te sale que has recogido ether. Cuando le das lo transforma en Esencia, pero cada vez menos.


----------



## Jebediah (17 Mar 2022)

Pues ya han actualizado los filtros del leaderboard, hay alguno interesante como la esencia reclamada por país.

Curioso que la suma de la esencia reclamada por continente da un total de 34 millones


----------



## pepita (17 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues ya han actualizado los filtros del leaderboard, hay alguno interesante como la esencia reclamada por país.
> 
> Curioso que la suma de la esencia reclamada por continente da un total de 34 millones



Ostras, que listo, no lo había mirado.
Que bien ,no? Es poquísimo, yo esperaría al menos el doble, no sé si faltará por contar la que está pendiente en las propiedades.
Y ahora a eso habrá que descontar la gastada en joyas y EPLs?

guauuuuuu,


----------



## Jebediah (17 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Ostras, que listo, no lo había mirado.
> Que bien ,no? Es poquísimo, yo esperaría al menos el doble, no sé si faltará por contar la que está pendiente en las propiedades.
> Y ahora a eso habrá que descontar la gastada en joyas y EPLs?
> 
> guauuuuuu,



Se supone que la que tenemos por reclamar no lo cuentan en el leaderboard, sólo el reclamado, pero aún así los 112M que dijo Shane están lejos y si como dices contamos los gastados en joyas y demás.. pues no sé cuánta esencia habrá disponible, pero parece que poca.


----------



## pepita (17 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Se supone que la que tenemos por reclamar no lo cuentan en el leaderboard, sólo el reclamado, pero aún así los 112M que dijo Shane están lejos y si como dices contamos los gastados en joyas y demás.. pues no sé cuánta esencia habrá disponible, pero parece que poca.





Jebediah dijo:


> Se supone que la que tenemos por reclamar no lo cuentan en el leaderboard, sólo el reclamado, pero aún así los 112M que dijo Shane están lejos y si como dices contamos los gastados en joyas y demás.. pues no sé cuánta esencia habrá disponible, pero parece que poca.




Todavía nos queda un EDC o cómo le llaméis. Puede haber una parte ahí, yo espero que entren las T2,
Yo las T2 me lo he tomado como la oportunidad de volver a entrar como en el 2020


----------



## hornblower (17 Mar 2022)

Ha salido nuevo video, 
Earth 2®


----------



## hornblower (17 Mar 2022)

Como curiosidad la propiedad por la que más se ha pagado en Earth2 es la Casa Blanca, 75.000
Earth 2®


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Ha salido nuevo video,
> Earth 2®



Es basura irrelevante. Deberían dejar de perder el tiempo con mierdas que se pueden hacer al final y que no sirven para miyonearse.
Queremos nuestros miyones.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien sabe dónde han puesto el botón de lo miyones?


----------



## hornblower (17 Mar 2022)

Kixote, haz algo útil

Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Kixote, haz algo útil
> 
> Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities




*Juas Juas Juas Juas Ji Jo Jú JAJAJE.

¡ TE ACABAS DE RETRATAR TÚ MISMO !*

¡Jijajé jujajú jajajeje jijijojú!

*¡Cuando lo de Bretan Woods ya se vió bien de qué palo cojeabas!

Ahora te lo comes con patatas.





*


El FLR tocaba ya, al menos un 78% del margin profit. Ni siquiera has podido rentabilizar el KG.....




A LLORAR A LA LLORERÍA







__





Cargando…






www.kelloggs.de


----------



## Jebediah (17 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe dónde han puesto el botón de lo miyones?


----------



## antoniussss (17 Mar 2022)

Buenas, voy a bajar un poco los dineros metidos, he puesto ventas de todo tipo, grandes, pequeñas, minas, no minas...etc.
El TIER 1, tanto clase 1, 2 y 3 está en el puesto 5 de descuentos de cada país, excepto si son propiedades repetidas, que tendréis que buscar exactamente la que está en posición 5.

Cuando haga algunas ventas cerraré todas las ventas, quiero bichear un poco también el mercado por eso he puesto todas.

Si a alguien le interesa, pues más descuento no pueden tener xD









Earth 2®







app.earth2.io


----------



## hornblower (17 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> *Juas Juas Juas Juas Ji Jo Jú JAJAJE.
> 
> ¡ TE ACABAS DE RETRATAR TÚ MISMO !*
> 
> ...



Bájese del molinillo, no se le entiende nada


----------



## antoniussss (17 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenas, voy a bajar un poco los dineros metidos, he puesto ventas de todo tipo, grandes, pequeñas, minas, no minas...etc.
> El TIER 1, tanto clase 1, 2 y 3 está en el puesto 5 de descuentos de cada país, excepto si son propiedades repetidas, que tendréis que buscar exactamente la que está en posición 5.
> 
> Cuando haga algunas ventas cerraré todas las ventas, quiero bichear un poco también el mercado por eso he puesto todas.
> ...



¿El enlace lleva a mi perfil? xD


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Bájese del molinillo, no se le entiende nada




Jajajajajjajajajajjajajajjajajajajja
jejjejejejejej
jijijijjijjii
jojojojoj
jjjujujujujujujj
jujuejujaijiaj
jujuajuja

*
¡Y encima repite chistes de otros porque no se le ocurre ninguno!*
Jajajajajij
ajjuujuj
juueueuuej
ujujuuju



ANDA QUE NO SE TE NOTA LE ENVIDIA QUE TE CORRE EL ALMA


Vete con el profesor de circulitos, que tiene un canuto para hacer oes y se merece que le aplaudan el culito por ello.


JUJAUJAUJA









Anda, infórmate:









Jackson Pollock - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## pepita (17 Mar 2022)

Mierda estoy la 12 o 13 en huevo, mierda!


----------



## pepita (17 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿El enlace lleva a mi perfil? xD



Yo no tengo dinero, lloradle al Mesias para que paguen ya los huevos

Si, lleva a tu perfil


----------



## pepita (17 Mar 2022)

ferris y yo hemos puesto un huevo que yo le veo hasta el 2, y casi nadie lo ha puesto, ayns que no sean imaginaciones nuestras


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Jajajajajjajajajajjajajajjajajajajja
> jejjejejejejej
> jijijijjijjii
> jojojojoj
> ...



Las clases particulares para retarders siguen abiertas, por si quieres mejorar adecuadamente.



pepita dijo:


> ferris y yo hemos puesto un huevo que yo le veo hasta el 2, y casi nadie lo ha puesto, ayns que no sean imaginaciones nuestras



Cuando los pongo en el ardor de la batalla, lo veo clarísimo. Cuando lo reviso en frío, derroición.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Las clases particulares para retarders siguen abiertas, por si quieres mejorar adecuadamente.



Hay que estar amargado para presumir de hacer la O con un canuto.
Como conformismo, es completamente extremo... pero lo que ya resulta desesperado es necesitar convencerse de que los demás no.


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Hay que estar amargado para presumir de hacer la O con un canuto.
> Como conformismo, es completamente extremo... pero lo que ya resulta desesperado es necesitar convencerse de que los demás no.



Con un canuto, no. Con el HoloEditor.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Con un canuto, no. Con el HoloEditor.



Me consta que no te da vergüenza conformarte con poco, tranquilo.
Aguanta ocultándote la vergüenza lo que puedas... al final florecerá. Nadie escapa de sí mismo.

La medianía te atrapará, y la nadería hará que te odies a ti mismo, si no lo haces ya.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenas, voy a bajar un poco los dineros metidos, he puesto ventas de todo tipo, grandes, pequeñas, minas, no minas...etc.
> El TIER 1, tanto clase 1, 2 y 3 está en el puesto 5 de descuentos de cada país, excepto si son propiedades repetidas, que tendréis que buscar exactamente la que está en posición 5.
> 
> Cuando haga algunas ventas cerraré todas las ventas, quiero bichear un poco también el mercado por eso he puesto todas.
> ...




Alguna de ellas es tentadora. En otras el precio está muy inflado.
Soy un hombre de objetivos, y mi objetivo es recuperar lo invertido sin vender propiedades... pero alguna es tentadora, lo reconozco.


----------



## Kenthomi (17 Mar 2022)

Sobra dinero poco me parece


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Me consta que no te da vergüenza conformarte con poco, tranquilo.
> Aguanta ocultándote la vergüenza lo que puedas... al final florecerá. Nadie escapa de sí mismo.
> 
> La medianía te atrapará, y la nadería hará que te odies a ti mismo, si no lo haces ya.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 987823




No te funcionó la primera vez... pero insistes.
Bien. Te obligaré a repetir chiste 1000 veces.

No se te va a ocurrir chiste nuevo. Ni una sola idea nueva en... ¿un mes?
Dependes de tu única ocurrencia.

Intenta no pensar en ello... eso podría obigarte a tener que cambiar de estrategia.


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No te funcionó la primera vez... pero insistes.
> Bien. Te obligaré a repetir chiste 1000 veces.
> 
> No se te va a ocurrir chiste nuevo. Ni una sola idea nueva en... ¿un mes?
> ...



Funcionó, créeme.



Don_Quijote dijo:


> Mira, hijo de puta, muchos lo han intentado ya, sin haberlo conseguido.
> Si no quieres sentirte mal, te aconsejo pensártelo.



Y lo sigue haciendo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

Voy a hacer un pequeña digresión sobre el tema de la autoestima. Creo que viene al caso y es el mejor aporte que puedo hacer.
No será valorado, pues en este hilo abunda la gente que cree que es mejor conformarse con el PEOR aporte que uno pueda hacer, pero alguna semillita sembraré. Eso espero, al menos.

Todos aquellos que tengan una gran autoestima, y estén muy contentos consigo mismos no lo van a entender. Eso lo adelanto ya. El maestro de los canutillos puede ya dejar de leer... si continúa leyendo podría entender algo que seguramente le haga sentirse peor.

Desde hace unos 200 años, desde todos los frentes, han intentado convencernos de que la autoestima es muy importante, que hay que quererse a uno mismo, tener confianza en uno mismo, etcétera. Lo ponen en asquerosos mensajitos motivacionales impresos en tazas, en tarjetas de regalos, en cancioncicas pop, en las películas. Empoderarse, aceptarse a uno mismo. Todo el día con la misma matraca motivacional.

Esa es, quizá, una de las mentiras más grandes con la que han engañado a las generaciones milenial. Van todos con el mantra de la autoestima, creyendo que su vida será más feliz, y tendrá mayor significado, si se inflan de autoestima como un sapo se llena de aire.

En realidad es falso, no sirve de nada y es una estrategia que conduce a una mayor y mayor amargura conforme pasan los años.

Lo más sano no es inflarse de autoestima. Tampoco lo más productivo. De hecho, es una forma de engañarse a uno mismo. A la niña gordita le dicen que debe aceptarse a sí misma, y quererse, pero si lo hace... lo único que hará es aniquilar cualquier ambición de adelgazar. Jamás se sentirá orgullosa de sí misma. Íntimamente y profundamente orgullosa de sí misma. Tras la autoestima sólo esconderá la frustración y el despecho.

Al gañán que no liga le dicen que no liga porque no se quiere a sí mismo, porque no tiene confianza en sí mismo y blablablá. Así que él se infla el cuello con aire y sale a la calle todo encabronado, inflado de autoestima, a soltar exabruptos a las mujeres. Ha hecho bien... ahora se valora a sí mismo, lo cual es sanísimo de la muerte... ¿no?

Al pánfilo de los circulitos le ocurre lo mismo. Se infla de autoestima y cuenta ese chiste que no funcionó... porque tiene una autoestima así de grande, y la gente con mucha autoestima es muy graciosa, e inventiva e inteligente y muy machota, y por eso es permisible contar un chiste fracasado 1000 veces.

Ahora, confrontémonos con la realidad... esa realidad con nos ataca a todos de sopetón cuando estamos solos y desprevenidos, ese espejo en el que sólo nos miramos a nosotros mismos, ese otro yo, silencioso, que observa a nuestro yo parlante, lleno de autoestima, que parlotea sin parar.

Nuestro yo silencioso es como una serpiente... nos observa con quietud, como hacen las serpientes. No se sabe si nos estudia o nos amenaza, un poco como miran los gatos. Y ese yo de nuestro yo, ese yo íntimo, ese yo en nuestro interior que sabe LA VERDAD sobre nosotros nunca desaparece. Podemos ocultarlo, podemos echarlo a un lado, pero permanece ahí observando, como una efigie que jamás podemos derribar.

Nuestro yo silencioso, nuestra serpiente, es importante, porque nunca miente y nos dice la verdad.

A la niña gordita le recuerda que está gorda como una vaca.
Al gañán que no liga le recuerda que sigue sin ligar, por mucho que se encabrone.
Al pánfilo de los circulitos le recuerda que su chiste no es hilaridad, ni constructividad, ni ingenio, sino pura bilis y malas tragaderas.


A nuestra serpiente interior, a nuestro gato interior, no le podemos confundir con máscaras, postureos o autoestima. Ante el yo de nuestro yo estamos desnudos. Y el yo de nuestro yo nos dice que deberíamos AVERGONZARNOS, librarnos de esa autoestima y solucionar nuestros problemas, nuestros conformismos, nuestros vicios, y nuestros errores. Con disciplina, crítica, y esfuerzo personal.

La serpiente le recordará, sin palabras, a la gordita que debe dejar de quererse a sí misma, y ponerse a hacer dieta y ejercicio.
El gato interior del gañán le dirá que debe dejar de encabronarse y hacer un ejercicio PROFUNDO de introspección para descubrir qué es lo que tiene que cambiar para poder ligar. Quizá deba preocuparse más por su aspecto, o aprender a ser más delicado, o esforzarse en ampliar su círculo de contactos, o dejar de masturbarse.
Al pánfilo de los circulitos su serpiente interior le dice la verdad: no está siendo buena persona, ni especialmente humorístico, ni constructivo ni nada que se le parezca. Sólo está siendo un miserable desesperado por ofender con lo que sea. Y su serpiente interior, silenciosa, se lo recuerda una y otra vez... y aunque huya, jamás podrá esconderse de ella.

La solución a ese nihilismo en el que nos envolvemos NO es la autoestima. Al contrario. La solución pasa por sentir ASCO verdadero de lo que somos y de todo lo que hacemos mal.

Nadie se encuentra jamás bien consigo mismo hasta que aprende a ser duro y exigente consigo mismo. NADIE.

La gorda, en su fuero interno, sabe que está gorda.
El gañán sabe que no liga porque algo hace mal.
El pánfilo sabe que no se le ocurren chistes, que no es una persona de buen corazón y que no tiene una personalidad marcada. Él sabe que nunca aporta puntos de vista nuevos, o refrescantes. Él sabe que intelectualmente se conforma con ser homogéneo como un yogurth.


Seguro que creeréis que voy de broma, que esto no tiene sentido, o que estoy loco.... Pero creo que la mayor parte de vosotros, si se comparara con la persona que era hace una semana, y lo hiciera con auténtica honestidad, profunda e íntima... se avergonzaría.

Así que, Profesor Circulitos... se lo recuerdo: usted podrá pavonearse con esa pajita todo lo que quiera, pero su serpiente interior puede ver aquello que todos, menos usted, ven con claridad. Su serpiente interior sabe que no tiene más aporte que ese chiste fracasado, que su mejor intención es ofender, que sólo pretendiendo ofender se autoconvence de poseer alguna vistud humana. Su serpiente lo sabe, y yo lo sé.

Todos ven una gorda en la gorda, excepto ella misma, porque ha caído en la trampa de la autoestima.
Todos ven al gañán en el gañán, excepto él mismo, porque ha caído en la trampa de la autoestima.
Todos ven la desesperación y el conformismo en el pánfilo, excepto él mismo, porque ha caído en la trampa de la autoestima.


¿Creeis que mejillón no sabe que es miserable? Bueno... puede que él no lo sepa, pero podéis creerme... Su serpiente interior lo sabe, y se lo recuerda... y seguramente llora por ello.

Os deseo mucha suerte y mucho coraje en la lucha contra vosotros mismos.


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Mar 2022)

Hundido otra vez (2/2)

Buenas noches y buena suerte a ti también.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Hundido otra vez (2/2)
> 
> Buenas noches y buena suerte a ti también.



No creo que usted tenga una buena noche hoy, la verdad. Si se ha leído el mensaje y ha decidido retirarse con un brindis al Sol es porque, seguramente, algo ha entendido. Puede que no todo, ni falta que hace, pero algo.

Una parte de usted, sabe lo que ha hecho, y le está señalando ahora mismo. Yo no le señalo. Ese yo suyo silencioso que le recuerda a su yo parlante que lo que está haciendo no es bueno, ni valioso, ni meritorio.

Puede autodeclararse vencedor de mil batallas, puede asegurar a berridos que es usted Alejandro Magno... pero algo en su interior le va a recordar hoy, y también mañana, la verdad. La terrible verdad de la que no puede escapar: no es usted gracioso, no tiene usted una gran personalidad, y nunca ofrece nada humano que sea verdaderamente bondadoso, o valioso.

No le voy a invitar a pensar sobre ello, ni le voy a invitar a ser honesto, a ser mejor.... Su serpiente le obligará a ello, algún día.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (17 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Voy a hacer un pequeña digresión sobre el tema de la autoestima. Creo que viene al caso y es el mejor aporte que puedo hacer.
> No será valorado, pues en este hilo abunda la gente que cree que es mejor conformarse con el PEOR aporte que uno pueda hacer, pero alguna semillita sembraré. Eso espero, al menos.
> 
> Todos aquellos que tengan una gran autoestima, y estén muy contentos consigo mismos no lo van a entender. Eso lo adelanto ya. El maestro de los canutillos puede ya dejar de leer... si continúa leyendo podría entender algo que seguramente le haga sentirse peor.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Ejemplo personal.
Tengo un nivel de esquí de experto. Dicho por entrenadores.
Pues bien llegue a él porque odiaba como esquiaba. Me supuso un esfuerzo de muchos años de videos, gimnasio tecnica, lectura de libros y articulos de técnica de esquí etc.
Digamos que el 90% de las personas que esquian tienen un nivel medio bajo. Sin embargo, si preguntas te dirán que su nivel es alto a avanzado.
Y llevan TODA LA VIDA ESQUIANDO, TODA LA VIDA AUTOESTIMANDOS, TODA LA VIDA ESQUIANDO


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> Ejemplo personal.
> Tengo un nivel de esquí de experto. Dicho por entrenadores.
> Pues bien llegue a él porque odiaba como esquiaba. Me supuso un esfuerzo de muchos años de videos, gimnasio tecnica, lectura de libros y articulos de técnica de esquí etc.
> ...



La gente tan inflada de autoestima sufre mucho. Lo mejor que se puede hacer por ellos es compadecerles y, si uno aspira a ser una buena persona, intentar guiarles. No se les puede, ni se les debe, convencer a lo bruto... pero se les puede orientar para que ellos solos lleguen a las conclusiones adecuadas.

Hay muchas cosas de mi vida y de mi alma que no me gustan, que querría que fueran de otro modo... Lucho cada día para cambiarlas.
Si un día consigo avanzar un milímetro en cualquier de los campos en los que considero que necesito mejorar... puedo irme a dormir orgulloso. Si no, me voy a la cama con remordimiento de conciencia.

Si fuera por ahí creyéndome el Rey de la Creación, seguramente por dentro me daría asco de mí mismo.

¿Autoestima? La justita. El resto debe ser honestidad, autodisciplina y esfuerzo. Sólo así se consigue dotar de significado a la vida.

No os fiéis de los que dicen que debéis amaros a vosotros mismos sobre todas las cosas.
Debéis odiaros para tener mañana una oportunidad de avanzar.



Yo estoy bastante convencido de que Le Fanu se avergüenza de lo que hace, lo reconozca o no. Sólo debe encontrar el coraje de reconocérselo. Ese es el primer paso que deberá dar si aspira a ser mejor.

Y si no... deberá aceptar que sus demonios interiores le martiticen por no querer ser mejor.


----------



## Le Fanu (17 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No creo que usted tenga una buena noche hoy, la verdad. Si se ha leído el mensaje y ha decidido retirarse con un brindis al Sol es porque, seguramente, algo ha entendido. Puede que no todo, ni falta que hace, pero algo.
> 
> Una parte de usted, sabe lo que ha hecho, y le está señalando ahora mismo. Yo no le señalo. Ese yo suyo silencioso que le recuerda a su yo parlante que lo que está haciendo no es bueno, ni valioso, ni meritorio.
> 
> ...



¿Sé lo que he hecho? No te creas. 

¿Retratarte? ¿Es eso?

Por favor, confírmamelo. Lo necesito para pasar una buen noche.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Sé lo que he hecho? No te creas.
> 
> ¿Retratarte? ¿Es eso?
> 
> Por favor, confírmamelo. Lo necesito para pasar una buen noche.



Pero... ¿No te habías autodeclarado ya vencedor de la batalla que no has ni intentado luchar?
¿No te habías retirado de una batalla que consideras por debajo de tu nivel?
¿No eras, hace apenas un mensaje, Mr Magnific?

Cuidado con la soberbia, Le Fanu. Te está traicionando.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (17 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> La gente tan inflada de autoestima sufre mucho. Lo mejor que se puede hacer por ellos es compadecerles y, si uno aspira a ser una buena persona, intentar guiarles. No se les puede, ni se les debe, convencer a lo bruto... pero se les puede orientar para que ellos solos lleguen a las conclusiones adecuadas.
> 
> Hay muchas cosas de mi vida y de mi alma que no me gustan, que querría que fueran de otro modo... Lucho cada día para cambiarlas.
> Si un día consigo avanzar un milímetro en cualquier de los campos en los que considero que necesito mejorar... puedo irme a dormir orgulloso. Si no, me voy a la cama con remordimiento de conciencia.
> ...



Esfuerzo y dudar de tus posibilidades.
Hice una ingeniería superior de las de antes de 6 años más proyecto. La saque año por año. La base del éxito fue estar convencido de que podía suspender. Si no sabía hacer ciertos problemas de mecánica mi yo interior ni estaba satisfecho. Mi autoestima no existía hasta que no lograba dominar ciertas materias.
Hoy en día tendría la autoestima, no sabría mecánica, hubiera pasado curso, pero la serpiente en el espejo no me perdonaría. Sería un impostor an una sociedad de falsos y que prima la mediocridad y LA AUTOESTIMA. 
Es simple


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Es simple



Las cosas más simples a menudo son las más difíciles de aprehender, sobre todo en esta época de caos y falsedad que nos ha tocado vivir.


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Aquí se habla de Earth2 o siempre hay que discutir ?



No. Aquí se habla de ganar dinero ya de ya.

Cada vez que hay un avance en el proyecto en sí, se hace el silencio.

EJEMPLO CERCANO: hoy han publicado un video interesantísimo sobre el renderizado del entorno 3D. ¿Has visto que alguien haya hecho algún comentario?

Esto no es un hilo sobre Earth2. De hecho, hablar sobre el proyecto de Earth2 se considera troll.

Este es un hilo sobre dinero gratis.


Aquí el vídeo troll de hoy:


----------



## pepita (17 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Cuando los pongo en el ardor de la batalla, lo veo clarísimo. Cuando lo reviso en frío, derroición.



jajaja, a mí me pasa lo mismo, he puesto como 12 y totalmente convencida. Ahora en frío tengo esperanzas en uno.

Y por una o dos personas no me llevo el blanco, me dan ganas de hackearles, que mala soy.

Por cierto a mi LeFanu me parece muy inteligente y sus aportes de los mejores


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> jajaja, a mí me pasa lo mismo, he puesto como 12 y totalmente convencida. Ahora en frío tengo esperanzas en uno.
> 
> Y por una o dos personas no me llevo el blanco, me dan ganas de hackearles, que mala soy.
> 
> Por cierto a mi LeFanu me parece muy inteligente y sus aportes de los mejores



Nadie ha hablado de inteligencia, sino de espíritu, que es esa cosa que te cosquillea cuando te quitas el maquillaje.
La misma actitud infantil y alfeñique que demuestra es la has criticado en otros.

Si ahora le lames el culo es porque te ríe las gracias.


Y no será tan inteligente si, para sentirse inteligente, debe convencerse primero de que los demás son tontos...


----------



## pepita (17 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Nadie ha hablado de inteligencia, sino de espíritu, que es esa cosa que te cosquillea cuando te quitas el maquillaje.
> La misma actitud infantil y alfeñique que demuestra es la has criticado en otros.
> 
> Si ahora le lames el culo es porque te ríe las gracias.
> ...



Pues si es de espíritu, es colaborativo, siempre ayuda


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Pues si es de espíritu, es colaborativo, siempre ayuda



No tengo ninguna evidencia de que:

01. tenga un espíritu colaborativo.
02. que tener un espíritu colaborativo sea de ayuda en este hilo... más bien al contrario.

Este hilo es sólo un adocenamiento de gente que quiere dinero gratis.... NO de gente capaz de colaborar. Todos los intentos de hacer algo colaborativo han fracasado. Y tú has colaborado en el boicot de esos intentos.


----------



## pepita (17 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Este hilo es sólo un adocenamiento de gente que quiere dinero gratis....



Gratis no te creas, nos hacen trabajar muchísimo, yo estoy agotada y ahora me tengo que leer la transcripción de Shane, que ya ha salido:

Shane: Had immense pressure to do ICO | E2.News

Por cierto, deberíamos donarle algo a los de e2.news


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Gratis no te creas, nos hacen trabajar muchísimo, yo estoy agotada y ahora me tengo que leer la transcripción de Shane, que ya ha salido:
> 
> Shane: Had immense pressure to do ICO | E2.News



El último intento de hacer algo colaborativo, si la memoria no me falla, fue el intento de Silverado de hacer algo de manada con la cosica esa de los logos.

Un fracaso absoluto. No se presentó nadie, nadie quiso colaborar con algo mínimante ambicioso, no hubo ganas de participar y no hubo aglutinamiento de sinergias ni nada que se le acerque.

En E2 habrá, creo yo, dos tipos de "jugadores" (o inversores o llamadlo como queráis).

Los que especulan salvajamente, sin compasión (nunca colaboran con nada).
Y los que construyen cosas (Estos colaborarán ocasionalmente).


En este hilo el 99% pertenecen al primer grupo. Cuando funcione el 3D y haya cosicas, juegos y demás... estos porcentajes se equilibrarán un poco.

¿Cuánto? No lo sé. No tengo una bola de cristal.


----------



## automono (17 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No. Aquí se habla de ganar dinero ya de ya.
> 
> Cada vez que hay un avance en el proyecto en sí, se hace el silencio.
> 
> ...



si, mucho video, pero el juego como si, no tiene nada que ver con el video.
Chorradas de gemas, de ether, de essence, sin logica ninguna.
Hasta el candy crush tiene más sentido que esto.
Si es algo en 3d, no la lies con tonterias de gemas, que encima, es algo que no tiene nada que ver con algo de gestión de territorios o recursos... ,
Y entiendo que un proyecto así lleve muuucho desarrollo detrás, pero si quieren ofrecer algo "2d", que vayan adelantando algo de la gestión del juego.

Star citizen sería el ejemplo a seguir. 


Si esto estuviese en steam como beta, lo habrían denunciado ya por estafa... ... las cosas como son, esto


----------



## hornblower (17 Mar 2022)

el retarded gilipollas este se va al ignore, mira que le paso un link del discord con lo q acababa de decir Shane para que dé su opinión sobre un tema 3d y monta el pifostio. Eso por darle cancha: la última vez.
Rebuzna que ya no te oigo


----------



## Don_Quijote (17 Mar 2022)

Pobrecito. Se ha saltado las decenas de mensajes en los que explico lo que opino de la mierda del Discord y quiere echarme la culpa.

La culpa de tu falta de atención es sólo tuya.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El último intento de hacer algo colaborativo, si la memoria no me falla, fue el intento de Silverado de hacer algo de manada con la cosica esa de los logos.
> 
> Un fracaso absoluto. No se presentó nadie, nadie quiso colaborar con algo mínimante ambicioso, no hubo ganas de participar y no hubo aglutinamiento de sinergias ni nada que se le acerque.
> 
> ...




Opinaré o opinaremos del juego en si mismo, cuando podamos jugar.

Para ver videos chorradas montadas y el resto de delirios de huevonShane, para eso, ni pierdo 1 minuto de mi tiempo hasta que me lo dé, o me ponga un adelanto.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Opinaré o opinaremos del juego en si mismo, cuando podamos jugar.
> 
> Para ver videos chorradas montadas y el resto de delirios de huevonShane, para eso, ni pierdo 1 minuto de mi tiempo hasta que me lo dé, o me ponga un adelanto.




Gracias por el magnífico ejemplo que ofreces.
Representas a la perfección lo que he explicado hace un par de mensajes.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Gracias por el magnífico ejemplo que ofreces.
> Representas a la perfección lo que he explicado hace un par de mensajes.



¿Y qué quieres que hagamos u opinemos exactamente? si no hay opinión posible.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿Y qué quieres que hagamos u opinemos exactamente? si no hay opinión posible.



¿Por qué iba yo a querer que hagáis esto o lo otro?
Me limito a describir lo que veo.

Que cada uno haga lo que estime más oportuno.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Por qué iba yo a querer que hagáis esto o lo otro?
> Me limito a describir lo que veo.
> 
> Que cada uno haga lo que estime más oportuno.



Tú eres el experto del 3D, opina tú y seguro que el resto lo leeremos, lo analizaremos y te daremos la razón o no.


Yo que quieres te diga acerca de los videos del 3D si no tengo ni puta idea y no sé si eso es bueno o es malo


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tú eres el experto del 3D, opina tú y seguro que el resto lo leeremos, lo analizaremos y te daremos la razón o no.
> 
> 
> Yo que quieres te diga acerca de los videos del 3D si no tengo ni puta idea y no sé si eso es bueno o es malo



A mí me parece interesante cómo están enfocando el problema de hacer el entorno 3D de manera "procedural", pero paso de opinar más profundamente en este hilo.

Este hilo es para ganar miyones ya de ya....

Es como si me pidieras que me vaya a un campo de fútbol a opinar de la obertura en do menor de Rachmaninov. ¿Para que coño voy a hacer eso? ¿Acaso gano algo haciéndolo?


Además, el experto geómetra es Le Fanu, porque sabe hacer circulitos, lo que significa que los demás no. Lo ha demostrado por ciencia científica.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Alguna de ellas es tentadora. En otras el precio está muy inflado.
> Soy un hombre de objetivos, y mi objetivo es recuperar lo invertido sin vender propiedades... pero alguna es tentadora, lo reconozco.



No he te he respondido a esto.

Como he dicho, las ofertas estan en T1, cada uno de ellas está en las 5 primeras posiciones de máximos descuento, osea que no hay nada mejor que eso, cuando las primeras posiciones están llenas de peña con 750 tiles rebajando a tope porque salen miles de euros en venta.

Lógicamente si miras precio de T2 que lo he puesto por interés personal a ver que demanda o interés hay, pues sí, están mucho mas caras.


Así como las T1 repetidas en el mismo país, que por no saturar el mercado, está puesta la barata, y el resto mucho más caras para no saturar el mercao.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> No he te he respondido a esto.
> 
> Como he dicho, las ofertas estan en T1, cada uno de ellas está en las 5 primeras posiciones de máximos descuento, osea que no hay nada mejor que eso.
> 
> ...




Yo he estado apunto de pillar alguna, pero he sabido contenerme.

He invertido en esto 200€. Durante un tiempo lo que iba acumulando de referidos y lits y tal lo reinvertía en más propiedades.
Vendí unas cuantas joyas bien upgreadas y también lo reinvertí en propiedades.

Ahora ya no lo reinvierto. Mi objetivo es, cuando tenga un saldo de 200€, sacarlo. Así me quedo a 0 con E2, pero conservando las propiedades... Ahora mismo tengo como 40$ de saldo. Cuando llegue a 200 lo saco, no porque quiera la pasta, sino por la sensación de "todo lo que tengo es regalo".

Tengo bastantes joyas Tier 3 que, en parte, seguramente voy a intentar vender. Se venden como a 20$ o más cada una, y yo tengo bastantes. Las que he vendido se han vendido bastante rápido. Las Tier 2 Luminous me las quitaban de las manos... vendí varias a un precio entre 6 y 8$ antes de que salieran las Tier 3 y tocaran el algoritmo del essence y las joyas.

Si consigo eso, quedarme a 0.... ya veremos. Igual me animo a invertir más o simplemente lo dejo ahí y voy reinvirtiendo en cosicas del juego lo poco que pueda generar, que sé que no será mucho. Pronto se podrán comprar cosicas como Holos, edificios, avatares o recursos... Así que es bueno tener algo de saldo para cualquier eventualidad.

Yo nunce me metí en esto por el pelotazo... sino por el "estar ahí" si alguna vez llega a funcionar...

En este hilo la mayoría, creo yo, ha invertido mucha más pasta que yo. Pepita ya debe haber invertido miles, supongo, la verdad es que no lo sé.


Mi perfil de jugador es diferente al vuestro... A mí el dinero me da igual. Es una inversión a fondo perdido, que se dice.
Igual algún día me arrepiento de no haber invertido más al principio, vete tú a saber.

Yo nunca he dicho que NO exista la posibilidad de ganar dinero. Lo que he dicho es que ni es ese el núcleo proteico del proyecto ni se puede desbocar, pues eso puede tirar por la ventana todo el trabajo. También he dicho que esa posibilidad, por pura lógica matemática, será muy limitada y que sólo se podrá hacer en un ciclo.

Si vendes lo que tienes, tienes que volver a comprar para poder seguir especulando, pero esa segunda compra ya será a precio de mercado del momento, con lo que el rédito, si lo hay, será mucho menor...

Además.... Pongamos que esto funciona.... ¿Cuánto crees que tardarán en hacer Earth 3, y Earth 4, y Earth 5?
Ya te lo digo yo... 0 segundos. Es más... No te extrañe que en unos años hagan Moon 2, y Saturn 2, y Mars 2 y así.

El exceso de especulación destruye todo lo que toca. Cuidado pues.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo he estado apunto de pillar alguna, pero he sabido contenerme.
> 
> He invertido en esto 200€. Durante un tiempo lo que iba acumulando de referidos y lits y tal lo reinvertía en más propiedades.
> Vendí unas cuantas joyas bien upgreadas y también lo reinvertí en propiedades.
> ...



Me parece muy bien, y yo mismamente voy a rebajar un poco mis propiedades porque tanto "Shoon" me ha tocado ya los huevos y toca tener cantidades "mas asumibles" para holdear años y años sin preocupaciones de ningún tipo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Me parece muy bien, y yo mismamente voy a rebajar un poco mis propiedades porque tanto "Shoon" me ha tocado ya los huevos y toca tener cantidades "mas asumibles" para holdear años y años sin preocupaciones de ningún tipo.




Pues a mí, menos el rollo lacrimógeno de la guarra de Ucrania, me ha parecido muy positivo que

01. Publiquen una hoja de ruta del proyecto. En las primeras páginas de este hilo verás que hay muchos mensajes míos reclamando justo eso. Cualquier proyecto serio, y más si es una especie de "crowfunding", como lo es E2, lo exigen. El pdf del otro día me pareció un gesto de la máxima seriedad y me inspiró mucha confianza.

02. Que empiecen a publicar hoy algún avance en el 3D. El video de hoy es fascinante, si te molestas en entender lo que están contando. No es que se vea mucho... pero dicen mucho sobre dónde estamos exactamente y cómo se están enfrentando a los problemas técnicos de un proyecto tan ambicioso como este.


La situación es esta: ahora mismo todo el mundo se DESCOJONA de Earth2. El 99% de los Youtubers aseguran que es un fiasco, un timo, un Ponzi, etcétera. Habladlo con vuestros amigos de la vida real. El 99% pensará que es un timo.

Pero....... ¿Qué pasará el día que funcione el 3D, aunque sea de forma algo torpe al principio?
Ya te lo digo yo.... entonces, cuando se pueda "ver" y "sentir" Earth2..... entonces empezará el verdadero Hype.
Entonces sí que subirá como la espuma. Cuando ya las tiles no sean cuadraditos, sino un sitio que se puede "ver".... amigos, entonces la gente va a empezar a comprar como loca.

No entiendo por qué os interesa tan poco el desarrollo del 3D porque el que lleguéis a ganar dinero o no depende EXCLUSIVAMENTE de eso.


El 3D funciona: ganaréis dinero.
El 3D no funciona o alguien se adelanta: perderéis el dinero.


Os preocupáis de miles de cosas que, a mi entender, no son tan importantes. Lo que definirá el que ganéis dinero o no es que el "videojuego", o, mejor dicho, el entorno digital, funcione. Es una cuestión capital, no algo secundario.

Si yo fuera un inversor esperando dar el pelotazo, estaría más que interesado en ese aspecto básico del proyecto.

¿Cuántos del hilo se han molestado en saber lo que es Unity, para qué sirve, cómo funciona? Casi nadie.
Que no digo hacerse experto en Unity, que eso son años de práctica, digo simplemente saber lo que es.
¿Cuántos del hilo se han molestado en entender lo que es un diseño de un entorno 3D procedural? Casi nadie.
¿Cuántos del hilo saben lo que significa "renderizar"?

Yo esa desidia no lo entiendo, porque son estas cuestiones las únicas que definen lo que sucederá en el futuro.
El Ecosim es secundario, es una cuestión baladí. Lo que aquí importa es si va a haber chicha o no.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pues a mí, menos el rollo lacrimógeno de la guarra de Ucrania, me ha parecido muy positivo que
> 
> 01. Publiquen una hoja de ruta del proyecto. En las primeras páginas de este hilo verás que hay muchos mensajes míos reclamando justo eso. Cualquier proyecto serio, y más si es una especie de "crowfunding", como lo es E2, lo exigen. El pdf del otro día me pareció un gesto de la máxima seriedad y me inspiró mucha confianza.
> 
> ...



Lamento decirte que me parece a mí que si hay un pelotazo gordo, será si en los mercados financieros cuando cotice el Essence, se llenan de cortos a mansalva y luego hay un short squeeze gigante.

Estamos en el momento en que en su día el Bitcoin lo frieron a cortos, por A,B,C, y sobre todo por la pandemia ha hecho una rotura de cortos descomunal, y luego al calor surgieron millones de mierdas y mierdiproyectos y mierdicriptos, y por ahora, estamos al calor de lo del bitcoin en el pasado. Identico que lo pasado en acciones con GameStop, y luego los mierdiacciones como AMC, Rocket y decenas y decenas que fueron apuntandose al carro.

Para ganar algo de dinero, si es un juegazo con su 3d y eso, se ganara algo de dinero y poco más, el dinero de verdad se ganará con lo que cotice y haga la esencia, que tras un desplomón, el proyecto siga adelante y bien, y se revienten los cortos y haga un short squeeze como el bitcoin, que hará palalelamente que todo dios quiera "una tile".


Lo malo que para que eso pase, la cotización debe hundirse en el fango mas fangoso durante unos años, si no, na de ná.


----------



## pepita (18 Mar 2022)

No, no he "invertido" "miles" y a nadie le importa.

ME han pagado el huevooooooooooo
Pero no me lo han puesto al lado del nombre, que me hacía mas ilusión que el dinero!

Anteayer hice un re-esloteo en condiciones y van dos días que recibo mas esencia, pero como va como quiere, no sé si es casualidad o seguir crafteando.

Llevo como una semana recibiendo muchas menos joyas ¿vosotros?


----------



## pepita (18 Mar 2022)

Te he hecho una compra Antoniusss, es justo lo que necesitaba. Ya veo que me gasto el huevo en un pis pas


----------



## Le Fanu (18 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No, no he "invertido" "miles" y a nadie le importa.
> 
> ME han pagado el huevooooooooooo
> Pero no me lo han puesto al lado del nombre, que me hacía mas ilusión que el dinero!
> ...



Oleee. He visto por twitter que hoy han hecho el reparto. ¿El dinero del huevo te lo han ingresado en el saldo normal? Es decir, ¿te dejaría retirarlo? ¿O tiene algún tipo de limitación para que se use solo en la plataforma?

Yo, con la essence y los huevos, voy experimentando cambios. No encuentro el patrón. Unas veces recibo toda la esencia por la mañana y otras va cayendo como gotitias a lo largo del día. Normalmente la conversión da mejores resultados cuando está desde primera hora. Y con la joyas, igual. La cantidad oscila en un abanico grande al que es difícil darle explicación.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Oleee. He visto por twitter que hoy han hecho el reparto. ¿El dinero del huevo te lo han ingresado en el saldo normal? Es decir, ¿te dejaría retirarlo? ¿O tiene algún tipo de limitación para que se use solo en la plataforma?
> 
> Yo, con la essence y los huevos, voy experimentando cambios. No encuentro el patrón. Unas veces recibo toda la esencia por la mañana y otras va cayendo como gotitias a lo largo del día. Normalmente la conversión da mejores resultados cuando está desde primera hora. Y con la joyas, igual. La cantidad oscila en un abanico grande al que es difícil darle explicación.



Shane dijo que el dinero del huevo no se podría retirar por cuestiones legales, que era para gastar dentro de E2. Aunque conociendo a Pepita ni habrá probado si se podía sacar o no XD


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No, no he "invertido" "miles" y a nadie le importa.




Poco te ofendes, para lo que sueles necesitar.
Enhorabuena.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 Mar 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Lamento decirte que me parece a mí que si hay un pelotazo gordo, será si en los mercados financieros cuando cotice el Essence, se llenan de cortos a mansalva y luego hay un short squeeze gigante.
> 
> Estamos en el momento en que en su día el Bitcoin lo frieron a cortos, por A,B,C, y sobre todo por la pandemia ha hecho una rotura de cortos descomunal, y luego al calor surgieron millones de mierdas y mierdiproyectos y mierdicriptos, y por ahora, estamos al calor de lo del bitcoin en el pasado. Identico que lo pasado en acciones con GameStop, y luego los mierdiacciones como AMC, Rocket y decenas y decenas que fueron apuntandose al carro.
> 
> ...




No sé por qué lamentas decir cosas.
Si lamentas decir cosas.... no las digas. ¿Por qué haces algo que lamentas hacer?

El resto de tu explicación no la entiendo, la verdad. Me resulta demasiado críptica. Entre los anglicismos, la sintaxis y que juntas varios temas diferentes, así como ejemplos que no parecen directamente relacionados, no sé por dónde cogerla.


----------



## pepita (18 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Oleee. He visto por twitter que hoy han hecho el reparto. ¿El dinero del huevo te lo han ingresado en el saldo normal? Es decir, ¿te dejaría retirarlo? ¿O tiene algún tipo de limitación para que se use solo en la plataforma?



No, me lo han sumado al resto del saldo, para limitarlo yo creo que tendrían que habernos puesto otro monederito, dirá eso en publico por si acaso. Oye me puedes decir cómo lo has visto en twitter? yo pongo el hastag habitual y nadie lo dice, no suelo usarlo y ya se ve que no sé.




Jebediah dijo:


> Aunque conociendo a Pepita ni habrá probado si se podía sacar o no XD



Ha sido peor, ahora me he dado cuenta de que me hace falta mucho mas saldo,.

Sólo he comprado un terrenito a Antonius. Pero he tenido que comprar joyas, porque hoy me han dado mas esencia también y claro....., agrandar holobuildings, tengo pendiente otra compra

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYY si pillo alguna apertura de algún país porquerioso me sacaré unas perras para comprar luego el siguiente, que es lo que he estado haciendo. Pero ¿y si sale Hong Kong, Puerto Rico o Arabia Saudí? Porque si sale alguno de esos quiero comprar mi primer 750 y no venderlo, y entonces ya no tendría para comprar los siguientes.

Ah y me he viciado a comprar islas enteras y no puedo parar, tengo un par de ellas vistas...

Vamos que de sacar ni hablar, necesito ganar otro huevo por lo menos. Yo creo que no hace falta que vengan nuevos al juego.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No, me lo han sumado al resto del saldo, para limitarlo yo creo que tendrían que habernos puesto otro monederito, dirá eso en publico por si acaso. Oye me puedes decir cómo lo has visto en twitter? yo pongo el hastag habitual y nadie lo dice, no suelo usarlo y ya se ve que no sé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagina la esencia a 10$, muchos reinvertiremos la mitad de lo cobrado, sólo eso ya sería un pastizal más para el juego


----------



## Le Fanu (18 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> No, me lo han sumado al resto del saldo, para limitarlo yo creo que tendrían que habernos puesto otro monederito, dirá eso en publico por si acaso. Oye me puedes decir cómo lo has visto en twitter? yo pongo el hastag habitual y nadie lo dice, no suelo usarlo y ya se ve que no sé.


----------



## Silverado72 (19 Mar 2022)

Los sucesos de E1 influyen en la marcha de E2. Me pongo la bandera rusa por guiño prorruso, compro algunas propiedades en Mariupol, incluido el teatro ( hace días, antes de la polémica del bombardeo ) y...


----------



## Silverado72 (19 Mar 2022)

Y esto en Rabaul, en Nueva Guinea, donde llevo desde marzo del 2021 tan tranquilo y ahora...


----------



## antoniussss (19 Mar 2022)

No me acuerdo quién era Maximon, pero como me ha comprado varias villaburbujas de pocas tiles, he puesto otras pequeñas a precios amigo.

Ya las de 16 tiles en adelante me las quedo, que me gustan xD.

Edito, es Silverado por su post de antes xD


----------



## Jebediah (19 Mar 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Los sucesos de E1 influyen en la marcha de E2. Me pongo la bandera rusa por guiño prorruso, compro algunas propiedades en Mariupol, incluido el teatro ( hace días, antes de la polémica del bombardeo ) y...



Pues un mundo virtual (y a escala 1:1, que se nos olvida) vinculado al mundo real es de lo mejor que le puede pasar al proyecto de cara a su "masificación", y eso no lo hace el proyecto, lo consiguen los usuarios.


----------



## Silverado72 (21 Mar 2022)

Huevon Shane, cada día mas lamentable y penoso:


----------



## pepita (21 Mar 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Huevon Shane, cada día mas lamentable y penoso:
> Ver archivo adjunto 993442



Es bastante impulsivo, me lo imagino siempre leyendo el discord y conteniéndose, hasta que no puede más y ya entra al chat.

Me ha dado un me gusta por pelotearle, que me sale del alma. Yo estoy encantada con él y con e2. No sé si hacerme un NFT con el "me gusta".


----------



## pasabaporaqui (22 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Es bastante impulsivo, me lo imagino siempre leyendo el discord y conteniéndose, hasta que no puede más y ya entra al chat.
> 
> Me ha dado un me gusta por pelotearle, que me sale del alma. Yo estoy encantada con él y con e2. No sé si hacerme un NFT con el "me gusta".



Como le dicen en Twitter, te amo shane

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Mar 2022)

San Martín abierto


----------



## BigJoe (22 Mar 2022)

Isla de San Martin a la venta!! go gogogo


----------



## BigJoe (22 Mar 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Huevon Shane, cada día mas lamentable y penoso:
> Ver archivo adjunto 993442



Madre mía Shane... espero que no haya llegado a ese punto de paranoia donde va acusando a otros sin importarle ya los hechos y la verdad.

No es sorprendente que un producto exitoso termine siendo imitado. ¿A alguien le sorprende? No estoy seguro de que la causa de la frustración de Shane sea realmente eso. Parece que hay acusaciones más serias por debajo de los mensajes de Shane, diciendo que E2 sabe otras cosas.
Pagar a la gente para criticar a la competencia es una grave acusación, o Shane es un idiota por sugerir eso, o tiene pruebas bastante sólidas de ello, y me temo que no es lo último.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Mar 2022)

¿Y los miyones?


----------



## pepita (22 Mar 2022)

..


Le Fanu dijo:


> San Martín abierto



Vaya, ya van 3 seguidos que me pierdo, tenía puesto que me avise earth2stats y no me ha funcionado!


----------



## pepita (22 Mar 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Madre mía Shane... espero que no haya llegado a ese punto de paranoia donde va acusando a otros sin importarle ya los hechos y la verdad.
> 
> No es sorprendente que un producto exitoso termine siendo imitado. ¿A alguien le sorprende? No estoy seguro de que la causa de la frustración de Shane sea realmente eso. Parece que hay acusaciones más serias por debajo de los mensajes de Shane, diciendo que E2 sabe otras cosas.
> Pagar a la gente para criticar a la competencia es una grave acusación, o Shane es un idiota por sugerir eso, o tiene pruebas bastante sólidas de ello, y me temo que no es lo último.



No sé , lo que tengo claro es que quienes compren esas copias van a acabar mal


----------



## Jebediah (22 Mar 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Madre mía Shane... espero que no haya llegado a ese punto de paranoia donde va acusando a otros sin importarle ya los hechos y la verdad.
> 
> No es sorprendente que un producto exitoso termine siendo imitado. ¿A alguien le sorprende? No estoy seguro de que la causa de la frustración de Shane sea realmente eso. Parece que hay acusaciones más serias por debajo de los mensajes de Shane, diciendo que E2 sabe otras cosas.
> Pagar a la gente para criticar a la competencia es una grave acusación, o Shane es un idiota por sugerir eso, o tiene pruebas bastante sólidas de ello, y me temo que no es lo último.



El propio Shane decía en esos twits que no le importa la competencia, incluso le parece sana pero que una cosa es eso y la otra plagios descarados. También creo que habrá algo más en el fondo que el simple plagio. 

De todos modos me ha sorprendido gratamente la reacción de Shane, dejando claro quien llegó primero, de quien fue la "idea original" y poniendo a cada uno en su sitio.


----------



## Jebediah (22 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> ..
> 
> Vaya, ya van 3 seguidos que me pierdo, tenía puesto que me avise earth2stats y no me ha funcionado!



Asegúrate que tienes el botoncito naranja de #roles pulsado, para activar el aviso. A mí me ha funcionado bien en todas.


----------



## pepita (22 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Asegúrate que tienes el botoncito naranja de #roles pulsado, para activar el aviso. A mí me ha funcionado bien en todas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994345



GRACIAS
Si que lo tengo, en el pc me ha funcionado, pero no estaba ahí. Y en el móvil que es donde me interesa no me ha avisado y otras veces sí

Bueno me he equivocado, al que tenía en el móvil es a e2 news y es el que no me ha funcionado. Ahora he conseguido meter a los de earth2 stats y he hecho lo del puntito, a ver si entre uno y otro me avisa.

Que rabia


----------



## Jebediah (22 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> GRACIAS
> Si que lo tengo, en el pc me ha funcionado, pero no estaba ahí. Y en el móvil que es donde me interesa no me ha avisado y otras veces sí
> 
> Bueno me he equivocado, al que tenía en el móvil es a e2 news y es el que no me ha funcionado. Ahora he conseguido meter a los de earth2 stats y he hecho lo del puntito, a ver si entre uno y otro me avisa.
> ...



Tranquila, más para Arabia Saudí XD.


----------



## pepita (22 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Tranquila, más para Arabia Saudí XD.



Que va, siempre tengo lo mismo para los países. Si pillo a 0.1x revendo la mitad a 0.2x y vuelvo a tener lo mismo. Y esas tiles gratis.
Y si tengo algo de más, me quema en las manos y se me gasta solo.
Muy mal, grrrrrrrr. La próxima será el lunes que no podré estar otra vez!!

Por cierto he aprovechado para echar cuentas con la esencia y desde que re-sloteé me está dando un 50% más de esencia, sigue siendo poco tiempo para ser fiable, sólo 5 días , pero me convendría saber si a vosotros también os ha aumentado la esencia estos días o ha sido buena idea comprar mas joyas y recolocar

Decidme algo!


el número de la bestia


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Mar 2022)

Cuando hablas de reslotear, se entiende que te refieres a cambiar las joyas de unas propiedades a otras, pero... ¿pones las joyas en propiedades que antes no tenían joyas o intercambias las joyas entre las mismas propiedades que ya estaban sloteadas? Lo digo para probar también, porque yo no he experimentado ninguna subida, salvo ayer que obtuve una mayor detección de ether (sin hacer nada). Hoy vuelta a la normalidad. En su día resloteé y obtuve una mejora al día siguiente, pero casi insignificativa que podría deberse perfectamente a la casualidad.

Por cierto, está habiendo movimientos con el acertijo de Shane. Durante hoy he visto a varios usuarios con posibles respuestas. Yo no pillo una... No sé, pero yo creo que el que lo descubra no tendrá que comunicárselo a Shane. Entiendo que tendrá que hacer algo que quedará como evidencia. Pero a saber...


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Mar 2022)

El hilo ya está haciendo cosas raras. Se nota que nos acercamos a las 1000 páginas. Pronto habrá que ir abriendo segundo volumen.


----------



## pepita (22 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Cuando hablas de reslotear, se entiende que te refieres a cambiar las joyas de unas propiedades a otras, pero... ¿pones las joyas en propiedades que antes no tenían joyas o intercambias las joyas entre las mismas propiedades que ya estaban sloteadas? Lo digo para probar también, porque yo no he experimentado ninguna subida, salvo ayer que obtuve una mayor detección de ether (sin hacer nada). Hoy vuelta a la normalidad. En su día resloteé y obtuve una mejora al día siguiente, pero casi insignificativa que podría deberse perfectamente a la casualidad.
> 
> Por cierto, está habiendo movimientos con el acertijo de Shane. Durante hoy he visto a varios usuarios con posibles respuestas. Yo no pillo una... No sé, pero yo creo que el que lo descubra no tendrá que comunicárselo a Shane. Entiendo que tendrá que hacer algo que quedará como evidencia. Pero a saber...



Antes tenía sloteado las grandes con T3 y T2 y rellenado hasta las propiedades con 8-7 tiles con T2, T1. Para las de menos no me llegan las joyas porque tengo muchas propiedades pequeñas

Ese día vacié desde las de 8 tiles hasta las de 20 o así y esas joyas T1 las subí a nivel T3, mas alguna que compré con lo del huevo

Ahora tengo sloteado sólo hasta las de 15 tiles pero con joyas de mucho mas nivel. (ojo las caras aunque tengan pocas tiles tb)

También tenía abierto al lado el profile con las propiedades *ordenadas por precio* y he tenido cuidado al slotearlas de llenar con las T3 las propiedades mas caras. Sean del tamaño que sean.

Como tengo tantas, antes lo hacía por tamaño y seguramente no llegaba a poner T3 en algunas caras. A ésto le he dado mucha mas prioridad que al tamaño y por supuesto a que sean T1 -C1 - C2

La cosa es que llevo 5 días recibiendo bastante mas esencia.

Me estoy apuntando la esencia de cada día desde el día 20 de enero, que es cuando yo tengo el bajón. Según vayan pasando mas días lo diré aquí a ver si sigue así o ha sido churro.

El acertijo: A mí se me han ocurrido millones de cosas diferentes y nada. Hasta encontré una piedra con la que se leían las tablas esas de oro y tiene forma de huevo, pero parece que no es porque ni me contestan..
Yo pensaba que habría que comprar alguna tile, pujar o poner la foto siendo un huevo, pero es que es tan genérico......

¿Piensas que el acertijo es todo? ¿O sólo la segunda parte?

¿Y donde has visto esas posibles respuestas? yo en su post veo siempre las mismas y no me sale en orden temporal


----------



## pepita (22 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> El hilo ya está haciendo cosas raras. Se nota que nos acercamos a las 1000 páginas. Pronto habrá que ir abriendo segundo volumen.



Es verdad, antes no me salía este post, y ayer igual, no veía todos los posts a la primera, los vi al actualizar mas veces


----------



## Le Fanu (22 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Antes tenía sloteado las grandes con T3 y T2 y rellenado hasta las propiedades con 8-7 tiles con T2, T1. Para las de menos no me llegan las joyas porque tengo muchas propiedades pequeñas
> 
> Ese día vacié desde las de 8 tiles hasta las de 20 o así y esas joyas T1 las subí a nivel T3, mas alguna que compré con lo del huevo
> 
> ...



Dudo si lo del Anzac Day tiene tambén algo que ver. He probado las dos líneas de investigación, por si acaso.

Las posibles respuestas las he visto en Twitter. Copio algunas.







Este último ha puesto un poema (o algo parecido) de decenas de versos.

"The right person" lo averiguará, dice Shane. Debe ser una referencia muy muy muy concreta a algo, con pocas posibilidades de descifrarse si no se conoce esta referencia directa. Sea lo que sea apostaría a que tiene relación directa con Earth 1 (un libro, una inscripción en algún lugar, ...), porque en internet no parece que haya nada directamente relacionado. Y supongo que nosotros al no compartir cultura anglosajona tenemos mucho perdido.


----------



## Don_Quijote (22 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> Me estoy apuntando la esencia de cada día desde el día 20 de enero, que es cuando yo tengo el bajón. Según vayan pasando mas días lo diré aquí a ver si sigue así o ha sido churro.



Yo hago esas cuentas de cabeza. Apuntarlas no sirve para nada.


¿Nooooooooooooooooo?


----------



## pepita (22 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Dudo si lo del Anzac Day tiene tambén algo que ver. He probado las dos líneas de investigación, por si acaso.
> 
> Las posibles respuestas las he visto en Twitter. Copio algunas.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, voy a tenerme que poner a seguir a gente en twitter porque no me entero de nada. Pero es que es un trabajo más, tener que mirar twitter. Yo tengo un libro que me daba vergüenza ponerlo, porque es que pongo cientos de huevos, cientos de acertijos, etc, etc, pero bueno, a ver si me dan el premio a la constancia. Voy a ponerlo

Art Treasury (con y)


_*may I have the sword? *_ Esto ni siquiera entiendo lo que quiere decir, voy a ver lo demás

Y tengo otra ocurrencia, jaja, 

Aparte de los cientos de sitios que ya he mirado y que además están todos cogidos en e2 menos uno, que lo he cogido , pero me ha dolido mucho el bolsillo porque es en USA


----------



## Jebediah (22 Mar 2022)

Art or treasure with y = trophy?


----------



## Kartal (22 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> El hilo ya está haciendo cosas raras. Se nota que nos acercamos a las 1000 páginas. Pronto habrá que ir abriendo segundo volumen.



Pues sería buena idea, porque además al OP no se le ve el pelo por aquí y los posts iniciales están muy desactualizados.

Alguien que no sea Elbrujo se anima?


----------



## pepita (22 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Art or treasure with y = trophy?



Madre mía, ahora no paro de encontrar huevos, como para buscar trofeos en general

Acabo de ver al del poema, menos mal que hay alguien mas pesado que yo!


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Mar 2022)

Realmente es tan importante el tema de las joyas?. En su dia consegui algunas tier2 decian darme mas ether. Ahora sacaron las tier 3 y no se ni para que cojones sirven.

Yo creo que el tema esta en la esencia y apenas consigo 1 al dia. Estoy haciendo algo mal?


----------



## automono (23 Mar 2022)

hoy me he equivocado y he mezclado gemas 1 y 2 y al darle al tema, desaparecen y se convierte en shards... vaya caca. 
Alguien sabe para que vale esto de los shards? tengo casi 700


----------



## Enzo_6 (23 Mar 2022)

automono dijo:


> hoy me he equivocado y he mezclado gemas 1 y 2 y al darle al tema, desaparecen y se convierte en shards... vaya caca.
> Alguien sabe para que vale esto de los shards? tengo casi 700



para crear joyas nuevas, cada 24 shards te crea una joya de nivel 1, la que tú elijas, dentro de los colores que te dan abajo.


----------



## automono (23 Mar 2022)

Enzo_6 dijo:


> para crear joyas nuevas, cada 24 shards te crea una joya de nivel 1, la que tú elijas, dentro de los colores que te dan abajo.



investigare, a ver como se hace


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Mar 2022)

Hola a todos. Es importante tener joyas nivel 2 y 3?

Yo me limito a rellenar con joyas nivel 1 los huecos para conseguir un 100% muchas aun pas tengo vacias.


Por otro lado he entrado en holo building y he "construido" (ya ves tu me aparece un puto cuadro de color azul claro) y me ha costado la pasta. Esto sirve para algo? Puedo meter algun codigo al hacerlo para beneficiaros?


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2022)

Enzo_6 dijo:


> para crear joyas nuevas, cada 24 shards te crea una joya de nivel 1, la que tú elijas, dentro de los colores que te dan abajo.



Gracias, la verdad es que yo también tengo un montón de shards muertos de risa y no sabía eso.

Alguien puede poner por aquí otra vez lo de la confección de joyas, por ejemplo para alcanzar las de T3?


----------



## Le Fanu (23 Mar 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Hola a todos. Es importante tener joyas nivel 2 y 3?
> 
> Yo me limito a rellenar con joyas nivel 1 los huecos para conseguir un 100% muchas aun pas tengo vacias.
> 
> ...



Las joyas nivel 2 y 3 hacen que se generen más recursos y más esencia, así que creo que sí es interesante crearlas y slotear con ellas, al menos las propiedades más grandes.

Los holobuilding sirven para almacenar los recursos que, en teoría, se están ya generando. En las propiedades que no tengas holobuilding no se almacenará ningún recurso. No hay código en la creación de holobuilding, eso solo es válido para la compra de tierra nueva.



Kartal dijo:


> Gracias, la verdad es que yo también tengo un montón de shards muertos de risa y no sabía eso.
> 
> Alguien puede poner por aquí otra vez lo de la confección de joyas, por ejemplo para alcanzar las de T3?


----------



## Kartal (23 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Las joyas nivel 2 y 3 hacen que se generen más recursos y más esencia, así que creo que sí es interesante crearlas y slotear con ellas, al menos las propiedades más grandes.
> 
> Los holobuilding sirven para almacenar los recursos que, en teoría, se están ya generando. En las propiedades que no tengas holobuilding no se almacenará ningún recurso. No hay código en la creación de holobuilding, eso solo es válido para la compra de tierra nueva.
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias!

Lo que no veo en esa lista es cómo se consiguen hacer que las joyas pasen a ser luminous y todo eso.


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Las joyas nivel 2 y 3 hacen que se generen más recursos y más esencia, así que creo que sí es interesante crearlas y slotear con ellas, al menos las propiedades más grandes.
> 
> Los holobuilding sirven para almacenar los recursos que, en teoría, se están ya generando. En las propiedades que no tengas holobuilding no se almacenará ningún recurso. No hay código en la creación de holobuilding, eso solo es válido para la compra de tierra nueva.
> 
> ...



Gracias @Le Fanu . Lastima no pueda meter tu codigo para lo de las construcciones.


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2022)

ufff ya estamos on fire otra vez, este metaverso en un no parar


----------



## Le Fanu (24 Mar 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias!
> 
> Lo que no veo en esa lista es cómo se consiguen hacer que las joyas pasen a ser luminous y todo eso.



Aquí hablaban de ese tema.

Crafting is live on Earth2. Spoiler: all 12 Recipes are here | E2.News

Pero creo que ahora está algo desactualizado ya que no aparecen las joyas de nivel 3. Pero el mecanismo es el mismo. Cada vez que añades una joya a la sección de crafting para subir de nivel y aumentas los shards, te va saliendo el coste en essence también y el resultado final que obtendrías.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Mar 2022)

Menuda paranoia me he largado en Twiter con el acertijo de los _Huevos _


----------



## Le Fanu (24 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Menuda paranoia me he largado en Twiter con el acertijo de los _Huevos _



Es cojonuda. Debería ser correcta. Yo no paso de buscar en google "plates of gold" o "prize of old"


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2022)

pero que listos sois, no deberías habernoslo dicho!


----------



## Jebediah (24 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> pero que listos sois, no deberías habernoslo dicho!



¿Por las horas que pasarás poniendo combinaciones dices? XD

Si el premio queda en *VB *¡encantado!


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2022)

Ahora tengo miedo se me ha quedado colgado, me ha aprecido una pantalla donde pone mis datos, por qué se refusa el pago, de qué banco es la tarjeta que he usado, y me he desconectado de e2, no puedo entrar! socorro espero que haya sido casualidad , no me casrga mi profile


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Por las horas que pasarás poniendo combinaciones dices? XD



si, claro, jajaja

¿No me pasará nada por probar 50.000 tarjetas, no? A ver si me van a acusar de querer robar dinero a la tarjeta que uso casi al azar


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Si el premio queda en *VB *¡encantado!



Hombre si sonase la flauta por supuesto repartiría contigo


----------



## Jebediah (24 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> si, claro, jajaja
> 
> ¿No me pasará nada por probar 50.000 tarjetas, no? A ver si me van a acusar de querer robar dinero a la tarjeta que uso casi al azar



A saber cuántas he probado yo, todas error pero no me ha hecho nada raro.


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> A saber cuántas he probado yo, todas error pero no me ha hecho nada raro.



Ha sido mi conexión, imagino que lenta. Me han salido los datos del rechazo, los datos del banco. TODO, y no me cargaba la página. Me he quedado muerta.
Pero ya estoy dandole jejeje, ahora simplemente me sale error.

Es que no hay una tarde que pueda descansar, ayer igual con la pistita de las narices !!! Luego con los megadramas, que si no hay se los inventa Shane y eso que no pillo un país no se sabe cuanto hace. Y slotear y echar un vistazo al discord y al twitter.

PD: Pues otra vez error y paso tanto miedo cada vez que me salen cosas raras que lo dejo SUERTE y al toro !


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2022)

Nuevo video de E2.



Siguen sin poner el botón de los miyones.


----------



## Polo_00 (24 Mar 2022)

Cuando construyes un holo building ya no deja crecer en altura o soy yo?


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2022)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Cuando construyes un holo building ya no deja crecer en altura o soy yo?



Lo importante es que sea cuadrado y ya ya de ya, que se escapan los recursos, insensato.

Si no, el profesor canutos te puede enseñar a hacer circulitos. Es experto en eso. Estudió un Máster de Circulitos y ahora anda presumiendo de ello. Asegura que conoce un secreto para los circulitos que nadie más conoce .


----------



## Le Fanu (24 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo importante es que sea cuadrado y ya ya de ya, que se escapan los recursos, insensato.
> 
> Si no, el profesor canutos te puede enseñar a hacer circulitos. Es experto en eso. Estudió un Máster de Circulitos y ahora anda presumiendo de ello. Asegura que conoce un secreto para los circulitos que nadie más conoce .



En realidad, todo el mundo conoce el secreto (¿menos tú?). Se llama geometría, una rama de las matemáticas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> En realidad, todo el mundo conoce el secreto (¿menos tú?). Se llama geometría, una rama de las matemáticas.



Se llama: "_si no me convenzo de que los demás son tontos, no me siento listo_".

Si tienes que presumir de algo que no vale nada será porque.... _(acaba la frase tú misma)_.
No tienes nada mejor, y nunca lo has tenido.


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> En realidad, todo el mundo conoce el secreto (¿menos tú?). Se llama geometría, una rama de las matemáticas.



A mi las cuentas me salen que nos llevamos un huevo tú y yo


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> A mi las *cuentas* me salen que nos llevamos un huevo tú y yo



¿Computar cifras no era troll?
Jolín con estas curvas... uno ya no sabe a qué atenerse.


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2022)

Bueno igual tú alguno más, yo ese


----------



## Le Fanu (24 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Se llama: "_si no me convenzo de que los demás son tontos, no me siento listo_".
> 
> Si tienes que presumir de algo que no vale nada será porque.... _(acaba la frase tú misma)_.
> No tienes nada mejor, y nunca lo has tenido.



Te sigo viendo tocado y muy hundido. Debo de haber hecho algo muy bien.

Supéralo.


----------



## Le Fanu (24 Mar 2022)

pepita dijo:


> A mi las cuentas me salen que nos llevamos un huevo tú y yo



¿Seguro? Creo que solo había uno y no lo vi a tiempo...


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Te sigo viendo tocado y muy hundido. Debo de haber hecho algo muy bien.
> 
> Supéralo.



Sigues viendo aquello que necesitas ver... No te puedes permitir ver otra cosa porque intuyes la vergüenza que pasarías.

¿Qué clase de persona se celebra a sí misma? 
RESPUESTA : aquella a quien no celebra nadie.

Eres el único al que hace gracia tu chiste.


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Seguro? Creo que solo había uno y no lo vi a tiempo...



Estamos el 10 y el 11, nos llevamos 1 segundo tú y yo. Mi imagen es alargadisima, espero que no importe, la tuya perfecta y no hay nadie en facebook ni en instagram por delante


----------



## pepita (24 Mar 2022)

Ahora a rezar que no haya ocultos antes, el mio a veces no aparece en el tiempo correcto, si no en el segundo del comentario posterior. Osea que definitivo no es, pero hay esperanzas!


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2022)

Yo sé que el video de hoy no va de miyones.... pero creo que contiene información que os debería interesar o, a menos, hacer pensar (a aquellos a los que no les canse, claro, los que cuentan el mismo chiste durante semestres no).


Pensadlo así:

¿Qué muestra el video? Una depuradora de agua.
¿Para qué sirve? Para generar el recurso agua (Water), necesario para muchas cosas, entre otras, construir.
¿Es un holobuilding? No lo parece. Parece más bien un edificio normal en 3D... aunque podría ser un Holobuilding v2.0... A mí no me lo parece. Me parece más bien un edificio chiquitín derivado de lo de DRONE.

¿Entonces para crear recursos hay que poner edificios 3D en E2 o sólo Holobuildings?

Bueno... en el video se INTUYE que edificios 3D, y no HB... con lo que la estrategia de poner cubos sin sentido PODRÍA no servir para nada.

Eso no es interesante, lo sé. Queremos los miyones, pero, bueno, yo ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Le Fanu (24 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo sé que el video de hoy no va de miyones.... pero creo que contiene información que os debería interesar o, a menos, hacer pensar (a aquellos a los que no les canse, claro, los que cuentan el mismo chiste durante semestres no).
> 
> 
> Pensadlo así:
> ...



O no te has leído el draft o te lo has leído y no te has enterado de nada.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> O no te has leído el draft o te lo has leído y no te has enterado de nada.



Dejaré que te convenzas de lo segundo, te conviene más. Después convéncete de que tengo sarcoma de Kaposi y por eso tú tienes la piel de un angelito celeste.

Venga, cuenta el chiste del semestre otra vez.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2022)

Otro detalle que refuerza mi teoría (los que no sepan lo que son teorías que cuenten el chiste del semestre otra vez) es que la base de la depuradora de agua tiene altura, como una ligera ondulación, mientras que los holobuildings están todos proyectados sobre plano 2D... A fin de cuentas proviene del mapbox que se usa en muchos navegadores de coches, que son proyecciones 2D.


----------



## Pelamios1 (24 Mar 2022)

Lo mejor de los videos creo yo, es que algunos opinadores, youtubers o como se diga estan cambiando de bando o por lo menos aflojando.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Lo mejor de los videos creo yo, es que algunos opinadores, youtubers o como se diga estan cambiando de bando o por lo menos aflojando.



Pienso lo mismo. A cada nuevo pedacito de 3D que llegamos a ver, más difícil lo tienen los críticos. Kira no ha vuelto a decir ni mú.
Cuando publicaron el primer VLOG, vino un profesor circulitos muy listo desmontándolo todo:




Bueno, pues aquí la respuesta de Shane, que no está nada mal, la verdad:



A más escucho a este hombre, más me gusta cómo argumenta y cómo se expresa.
Creo que tiene las ideas muy claras....

Si sus acólitos están confusos, desde luego, no es porque no se exprese con claridad...


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Dejaré que te convenzas de lo segundo, te conviene más. Después convéncete de que tengo sarcoma de Kaposi y por eso tú tienes la piel de un angelito celeste.
> 
> Venga, cuenta el chiste del semestre otra vez.



Confirmado. Ni geometría ni compresión lectora. No tienes suelo.


----------



## Pelamios1 (25 Mar 2022)

Posiblemente los Holo si tengan una funcionalidad, por lo menos durante un tiempo ya que parece que la implementacion de recursos sera muy anterior a las depuradoras. Tambien es posible que tengamos mas de una capa de realidad es decir, una donde veamos el mundo 3d con sus depuradoras, edificios etc y otra con holo, etc. Algo asi como la diferencia que dice Shane entre jugadores, propietarios o lo que sea.


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Mar 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Posiblemente los Holo si tengan una funcionalidad, por lo menos durante un tiempo ya que parece que la implementacion de recursos sera muy anterior a las depuradoras. Tambien es posible que tengamos mas de una capa de realidad es decir, una donde veamos el mundo 3d con sus depuradoras, edificios etc y otra con holo, etc. Algo asi como la diferencia que dice Shane entre jugadores, propietarios o lo que sea.



En el draft confirman que la tendrá:

"Players with Holobuildings placed on their Properties will receive backdated storage capability, as well as the direct ability to transfer their Holobuilding Storage size into Storage Buildings when they are released"


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> En el draft confirman que la tendrá:
> 
> "Players with Holobuildings placed on their Properties will receive backdated storage capability, as well as the direct ability to transfer their Holobuilding Storage size into Storage Buildings when they are released"



1. Haber dejado por escrito varias veces mi parecer e interpretación de la frase no ha servido para que lo leas. Repetirlo tampoco servirá. Cuando te interesa obviar algo, lo haces. Lo mejor es que te convenzas de que no sé inglés, como la última vez.

2. En el pdf no se habla de los detalles del vídeo, que es lo que estoy comentando.


Céntrate.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Posiblemente los Holo si tengan una funcionalidad, por lo menos durante un tiempo ya que parece que la implementacion de recursos sera muy anterior a las depuradoras. Tambien es posible que tengamos mas de una capa de realidad es decir, una donde veamos el mundo 3d con sus depuradoras, edificios etc y otra con holo, etc. Algo asi como la diferencia que dice Shane entre jugadores, propietarios o lo que sea.



Sí, está claro que habrá más de una capa y, parece que la de los Holos será la "capa 2D", en el que la topografía de la Tierra será una proyección 2D.
Ahora es obvio, pues toman fotos del Google Maps y ya.... pero, cuando exista el 3D... ¿Qué sentido tiene esa proyección?

Yo sospecho (desde hace meses) que, con el tiempo, los Holos acabarán dejándose a un lado, relativizándose o convirtiéndose en algo superfluo. Quizá incluso desaparezcan. Ese editor 3D de mapbox es demasiado rudimentario y tosco como para implementarlo tal cual, que es lo que han hecho...

Además... De momento he ido acertando más haciendo caso a mi sentido común y los detalles que observo, que escuchando a los aspirantes a miyonarios, los milenial y demás patulea ensoberbecida de este hilo, que lo interpretan todo en base a sus sueños, y no a las evidencias que tienen delante de la nariz.


El tiempo dirá.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Otro detalle a tener en cuenta que refuerza mi teoría:

La depuradora de agua tiene luces. En el vídeo te muestran cómo se ven de noche... Y te aseguran que habrá noche y día.

¿A los holobuilding, es decir, a los cubitos de la proyección 2D les afecta la luz? ¿Puede haber noche y día en una esfera compuesta a base de retales de fotos de Google Maps?

RESPUESTA: No.

Creed lo que queráis. Yo creo que lo de los Holos funcionará un tiempo, harán con ello tal y cual, pero al final se quedará en nada, algo secundario, a lo sumo.


----------



## Le Fanu (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> 1. Haber dejado por escrito varias veces mi parecer e interpretación de la frase no ha servido para que lo leas. Repetirlo tampoco servirá. Cuando te interesa obviar algo, lo haces. Lo mejor es que te convenzas de que no sé inglés, como la última vez.
> 
> 2. En el pdf no se habla de los detalles del vídeo, que es lo que estoy comentando.
> 
> ...



Joder, pero ya aclaran para qué sirven los holobuilding. ¿Qué no entiendes? ¿Saco marionetas?

Lo que dices a las 8 de la tarde, ya no vale a las 9 de la mañana del día siguiente. Es como razonar con un esquizofrénico. Es una pérdida de tiempo.

Y no dudo de tu capacidad para el inglés, dudo de tu comprensión lectora, como te he reiterado en numerosas ocasiones y tú mismo evidencia en cada nuevo comentario. Creo sinceramente que interpretas lo que te parece para tener un molino contra el que arremeter. No puedes estar sin crear un conflicto con alguien. Es la única manera en la que te sientes seguro (supongo que eso tapa todas las inseguridades que tienes en Earth 1 para establecer relaciones sociales con personas de carne y hueso).

Haces honor a tu nick. Estás como una puta regadera.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Joder, pero ya aclaran para qué sirven los holobuilding.



Ajá. Para más detalles: leer mis mensajes anteriores sobre ese tema. Que te lo hayas saltado no conlleva que deba repetirlo.




Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Qué no entiendes?



¿Que interprete algo de forma diferente conlleva que no entiendo? ¿Eres la única persona que entiende cosas?
Claro... así cualquiera.



Le Fanu dijo:


> ¿Saco marionetas?



Puedes sacar MÁS marionetas, y hacer más aspavientos, pero las primeras que has sacado no han dado resultado.



Le Fanu dijo:


> Lo que dices a las 8 de la tarde, ya no vale a las 9 de la mañana del día siguiente. Es como razonar con un esquizofrénico. Es una pérdida de tiempo.



¿Alguna evidencia o indicio de ese comportamiento?
Siempre he sido escéptico con los Holobuildings.... pero entiendo que necesites creer que no es así.




Le Fanu dijo:


> Y no dudo de tu capacidad para el inglés, dudo de tu comprensión lectora, como te he reiterado en numerosas ocasiones y tú mismo evidencia en cada nuevo comentario. Creo sinceramente que interpretas lo que te parece para tener un molino contra el que arremeter.



No hay más que leerme un poco para darse cuenta de que hago gala de una precisión designativa bastante notable.





Le Fanu dijo:


> No puedes estar sin crear un conflicto con alguien. Es la única manera en la que te sientes seguro (supongo que eso tapa todas las inseguridades que tienes en Earth 1 para establecer relaciones sociales con personas de carne y hueso).



Más bobadas. No hay ningún conflicto. Sólo hay un grupete de miyonatos a los que les descoloca cualquier opinión que no lean previamente en Discord.




Le Fanu dijo:


> Haces honor a tu nick. Estás como una puta regadera.



Don Quijote no estaba loco.

Recomiendo los vídeos de Jesús Maestro al respecto. Lo explica muy bien y tiene varios vídeos profundizando en el tema.


----------



## Elbrujo (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo. A cada nuevo pedacito de 3D que llegamos a ver, más difícil lo tienen los críticos. Kira no ha vuelto a decir ni mú.
> Cuando publicaron el primer VLOG, vino un profesor circulitos muy listo desmontándolo todo:
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que te gusta es su gran barba


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Lo que te gusta es su gran barba




No es mala barba... le falta un poco de estilismo, pero es una Señora barba.
La mía es mejor, eso sí.

A mí me parece que su barba es la típica "barba de apuesta"... Mientras dure E2, no se la cortará. Como un compromiso interno, una forma de recordarse a si mismo su responsabilidad hacia el proyecto.

Sin duda, los barbudos somos gente especial...


----------



## Jebediah (25 Mar 2022)

16.000 nuevos usuarios en un día. Toda publicidad es buena.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Kira ha vueto a la carga, pero se le nota desesperado...
Casi todos sus argumentos han ido quedándose en nada conforme pasan los meses y ahora sólo le queda el aspaviento.

Ese "humorismo" autocomplaciente es la máscara que usan los milenials cuando no tienen nada que decir. No falla. Parecen clones.

Esa comparativa con RDR2 es ridícula, por otro lado. No me veo el vídeo entero porque siempre dice lo mismo.


----------



## Pelamios1 (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Kira ha vueto a la carga, pero se le nota desesperado...
> Casi todos sus argumentos han ido quedándose en nada conforme pasan los meses y ahora sólo le queda el aspaviento.
> 
> Ese "humorismo" autocomplaciente es la máscara que usan los milenials cuando no tienen nada que decir. No falla. Parecen clones.
> ...



Si pero como dices repite lo de siempre. Por otro lado Bigfry ha cambiado de postura.


----------



## Pelamios1 (26 Mar 2022)

Bueno creo que el E2 esta a un tris de quedarse o desaparecer. Parece una tonteria el desafio a Callum porque "solo" tiene 42k de seguidores pero es que el tema lo esta siguiendo seguramente cerca de 500K asi por lo bajo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (26 Mar 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Bueno creo que el E2 esta a un tris de quedarse o desaparecer. Parece una tonteria el desafio a Callum porque "solo" tiene 42k de seguidores pero es que el tema lo esta siguiendo seguramente cerca de 500K asi por lo bajo.



No sé. Seguramente algo que tiene que ver es que ha publicado la respuesta desde una cuenta aparte.
Si no suscita interés, en mi opinión, es porque tampoco es muy interesante.

Por otro lado, los seguidores de E2, por lo general, no parecen muy interesados en E2. Todos los detalles relativos al desarollo técnico han generado una respuesta tibia, cuando no crítica. Desde el principio ha sido así.

Aquí, el 99% de la peña sólo quiere sus miyones. Todo lo que no sea eso será recibido con criticismo, pasividad o indiferencia.


Es uno de los pocos puntos en los que le doy la razón a Kira. A los seguidores de E2, no les interesa E2.


----------



## Remero (26 Mar 2022)

Alguna novedad con la "Cristo"? Intento meterme periódicamente, recoger ether y joyas pero lo veo muy parado... Prácticamente no veo cambios relevantes desde el verano pasado...


----------



## Don_Quijote (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## automono (29 Mar 2022)

me he liado a hacer gemas level 3, ahora que he descubierto que los shards esos sirven para crear joyas también (menuda tontada, los desarrolladores se descojonaron con la idea, lo mismo se pasaron un mes discutiendo).
Y a la hora de ponerlas en slots, veo que algunas joyas que ya estaban puestas, tienen un cuadradito negro con unas lineas naranjas... ¿esto que es o significa?


----------



## automono (29 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


>



no negaras que es una castaña de video.
Por un lado enseña algo superchulo de un vehiculo, y por otro la cutrada de "construcciones en el mapa, a una escala vergonzosa... que es totalmente irreal, edificios que ocupan una ciudad entera.. ... 
De lo que sale en los videos, a los progresos que hemos podido entrever, pues surgen dudas del proyecto, pero muchas.
Eso si, su despacho, mu bonito.


----------



## BigJoe (29 Mar 2022)

San Bartoomé abierto gogogo


----------



## Le Fanu (29 Mar 2022)

automono dijo:


> me he liado a hacer gemas level 3, ahora que he descubierto que los shards esos sirven para crear joyas también (menuda tontada, los desarrolladores se descojonaron con la idea, lo mismo se pasaron un mes discutiendo).
> Y a la hora de ponerlas en slots, veo que algunas joyas que ya estaban puestas, tienen un cuadradito negro con unas lineas naranjas... ¿esto que es o significa?



Las joyas iguales iguales pierden potencial de detección de recursos. Por ejemplo si pones dos Sandys en una misma propiedad, la productividad decrece. Bueno, también sucede cuando mezclas algunas que no son iguales, como la Black y la Yellow.


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Mar 2022)

automono dijo:


> no negaras que es una castaña de video.
> Por un lado enseña algo superchulo de un vehiculo, y por otro la cutrada de "construcciones en el mapa, a una escala vergonzosa... que es totalmente irreal, edificios que ocupan una ciudad entera.. ...
> De lo que sale en los videos, a los progresos que hemos podido entrever, pues surgen dudas del proyecto, pero muchas.
> Eso si, su despacho, mu bonito.



Lo niego.

Esas imágenes que muestra hay que ponerlas en su contexto, y si contestas a ellas, sería recomendable que lo hicieras en su contexto. Por ello, te recomiendo que lo encuentres todo una mierda y ya. Poner las cosas en su contexto cuesta trabajo y no merece la pena. Mejor una buen aspaviento o payasada o escupitajo. Así demuestras pichagordismo guay jijijí.

El vídeo es interesante por todo lo que dice, sobre todo entre líneas.

Esto es así: todo lo que no sean MIYONES, no interesa a los "imbersores".

E2 no interesa al 99% de los involucrados en E2. Están aquí para los miyones... y se les nota en cada palabra que dicen.

A más interesante es un vídeo, menos interesa en este hilo.
Este hilo es pa miyones y puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunto.


----------



## BigJoe (29 Mar 2022)

¿Qué ha pasado con muxeillon? Lleva tiempo sin participar, y estaba muy activo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (29 Mar 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado con muxeillon? Lleva tiempo sin participar, y estaba muy activo.



Su espíritu sigue muy activo.
La impronta que dejó es indeleble.

Muchas de las cosas que tanto se le criticaban.... ahora son imitadas por muchos, y aplaudidas por la mayoría.


----------



## automono (30 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo niego.
> 
> Esas imágenes que muestra hay que ponerlas en su contexto, y si contestas a ellas, sería recomendable que lo hicieras en su contexto. Por ello, te recomiendo que lo encuentres todo una mierda y ya. Poner las cosas en su contexto cuesta trabajo y no merece la pena. Mejor una buen aspaviento o payasada o escupitajo. Así demuestras pichagordismo guay jijijí.
> 
> ...



en que momento he hablado de inversiones? yo hablo del juego, que lo que hay en el video no tiene ni de lejos nada que ver con el progreso que vamos viendo en abierto.
Lo del holobuilding , una castaña, lo de hacer figuras en las ciudades para que se vean desde "el espacio" otra chorrada sin sentido.
El follon de gemas ni te cuento.
.Ojala se pareciese lo minimo al video, lo de cogerte tu "coche volador" y poder ir recorriendo el planeta, generado de forma procedural y ver construcciones de gente a escala humana...


----------



## Elbrujo (30 Mar 2022)

Remero dijo:


> Alguna novedad con la "Cristo"? Intento meterme periódicamente, recoger ether y joyas pero lo veo muy parado... Prácticamente no veo cambios relevantes desde el verano pasado...



Estoy igual que tu. Y opino que esto no despega hasta que no saquen la puta cripto. Cuando lo hagan veremos posiblemente un autentico BOOM, pero claro se tendria que limitar la compra o algo asi.

Pero vamos como dices todo parado de cojones y con la mierda de las joyitas que no se siquiera si interesa pasarlas a nivel 3.

Alguien me puede pasar las recetas?


----------



## Jebediah (30 Mar 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado con muxeillon? Lleva tiempo sin participar, y estaba muy activo.



Tampoco lo veo por Discord, tendrá cosas mejores que hacer.

La verdad que desde lo que fue, este hilo, quitando un par de usuarios ha quedado para lo que ha quedado; un señor Hidalgo peleando él sólo con sus molinos y un par de turistas preguntando qué es un Holobuilding o cómo se fusionan las joyas y para qué, que si fueran usuarios nuevos no pasa nada, es normal, pero es que son turistas reincidentes.


----------



## mulleixion (30 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Tampoco lo veo por Discord, tendrá cosas mejores que hacer.
> 
> La verdad que desde lo que fue, este hilo, quitando un par de usuarios ha quedado para lo que ha quedado; un señor Hidalgo peleando él sólo con sus molinos y un par de turistas preguntando qué es un Holobuilding o cómo se fusionan las joyas y para qué, que si fueran usuarios nuevos no pasa nada, es normal, pero es que son turistas reincidentes.






Mucho trabajo . Con State 1 y su alianza con Gianluca V , Rick Ross , Briatore y compañía... ( Ayer vine de Milán de una convención ) como en Españita.

Tenemos un grupo de Telegram con más de 52 empresas tecnológicas de España con los CEO de Bit2Me, Outer Ring , Uttopion , seguro que conocéis a alguna si estáis por estos mundillos...

1. Elcampus360
2. Megaverse
3. Readyfornft
4. Fig&Grape
5. Tupa
6. Bamboo
7. Outer ring
8. Opentrends
9. Unionavatars
10. OVR España
11. Axxist.com
12. The Sandbox
13. Kiliki.club
14. URIJI digital
15. Uttopion
16. Bodyplanet.es
17. GroovLand
18. Nextearth
19. Cryptoavatar
20. Ecléctica
21. Xnumia.com
22. Nervos España
23. Kuantiko Studio
24. Virtual Voyagers
25. Axie Infinity
26. Kapitalia
27. Gamium
28. Unión capital
29. Primenumbers.es
30. Olyseum
31. Nftrends.es
32. Readyformetaverse
33. Kolador
34. SNGULAR
35. Story Baker
36. VRmax
37. Bit2Me
38. LoveLaceWorld
39. Stadioplus
40. Belobaba
41. Blockbit Capital
42. Wo Smarter Humans
43. Agora NFT
44. Audius
45. Cometaverso
46. DreamLife
47. Burning Mars
48. KLOOV
49. Datacasas
50. Virtualzone.es
51. Viviendea.com
52. CBK
53. Basicnex

Ahí os dejo el listado ⬆ Si queréis entrar , no es un grupo caótico al uso :









Telegram: Contact @metaversoblockchain







t.me





El día 28 de este mes doy una conferencia en Vic ( Cataluña ) , entrada si mal no recuerdo 20€ , yo no lo organizo pero soy el principal y único ponente hablando sobre el multiverso , nft y p2e .

Además de eso , pues ... La semana que viene saldré en la radio de Málaga en Cadena Ser y oootras muchas cosas más por ahí por mi agenda.

En definitiva , sigo en Earth 2 pero no me voy a poner a perder el tiempo en la polémica de Callum y su recreación en tiempo récord del reto de Shane y los 10.000$ . Tengo mejores cosas que hacer y Shane debería hacer lo mismo .

Nosotros hemos querido tener una videocall con Shane y Gianluca para un acuerdo oficial en vez de con State 1 , con ellos , pero se niega a la entrada de cualquier empresa millonaria, así que en estas estamos.

Respecto a este hilo ya no intervengo por lo mismo , no se habla de nada que no sea Quijote y su calculadora de joyas guarra que a nadie le interesa y que es una perdida de tiempo . Usuarios como Spectrum lo han hecho y bastante mejor además de abierto al público. Y poco más ... Pendiente del lanzamiento de recursos y cripto en este Q2 . Fin

Cheers !


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Mar 2022)

Esta muy parado esto, yo de las joyas nivel 3 paso, 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BigJoe (30 Mar 2022)

Bueno que, Shane debe 10k a Callum o no? 

Encuesta?


----------



## pepita (30 Mar 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Bueno que, Shane debe 10k a Callum o no?
> 
> Encuesta?



Ni idea, lo veremos en el próximo video de Shane


----------



## Don_Quijote (30 Mar 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Bueno que, Shane debe 10k a Callum o no?
> 
> Encuesta?



Me faltan conocimientos técnicos para valorar el minivideo de Callum, lo reconozco, pero a mí me da que no ha cumplido con los requerimientos de Shane ni de lejos.

Me parece a mí que es otro milenial más al que no le han enseñado a recibir un no por respuesta.


----------



## Kartal (30 Mar 2022)

Seguimos aquí:

Earth 2 - Fase II (Hilo de Burbuja.info)

Gracias por abrirlo, Ney.


----------



## mulleixion (30 Mar 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Bueno que, Shane debe 10k a Callum o no?
> 
> Encuesta?




En principio las encuestas dicen que si, que le ha dado. 

Aunque no se parezca a lo que Shane ha desarrollado hasta ahora sí que es cierto que ha conseguido avances significativos Callum en tiempo récord . Si le das el mismo tiempo de E2 a Callum quizá lo superaría con creces. Ahí está el verdadero problema. 

No obstante , Shane creo que se fía demasiado de su equipo de desarrollo y creo que hay mejores opciones que su equipo en el mercado como para coger a cuatro muertos de hambre...


----------



## mulleixion (3 Abr 2022)

Antonella Arpa (@himorta) • Instagram photos and videos


1M Followers, 699 Following, 395 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Antonella Arpa (@himorta)




instagram.com





Hoy ha entrado una nueva influencer a State 1 . En este caso es una cosplayer italiana de 1 millón de seguidores. 

Esta se suma a los que ya tenemos como el famoso dj Andrea Damante , algunos deportistas internacionales y los que están por venir. 

Ya tenemos asociación con Elite Token y pronto entrarán a S1 seguramente Gianluca Vacchi y Briatore . 

También estamos en negociación con Rick Ross y algunos más que aún no puedo contar. 

Además una importante compañía de token deportivo aterrizará en State 1 trayendo consigo a jugadores como Ronaldinho, Roberto Carlos y otros... 


Lo dije hace meses y muchos no me hicisteis caso. Algunos si porque he visto que tenéis propiedades por allá. 


Se están vendiendo propiedades céntricas por más de 10.000€ ( no veréis la transacción porque es acuerdo externo , los admins de S1 no son tontos ) . 

Os iré actualizando ya que veo que no tenéis mucho más de lo que hablar por aquí...

Salu2


----------



## Don_Quijote (3 Abr 2022)

Shane está tardando mucho en responder.

Una de dos: o responde de mala gana con un troltrolgñé milenial estandar, o bien responde con un video guapo en el que se vean cosas guapas.

La espera se hace insufrible.... Sigo sin invertir un céntimo más hasta que no se vean más avances.


----------



## Visrul (3 Abr 2022)

mulleixion dijo:


> Antonella Arpa (@himorta) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 1M Followers, 699 Following, 395 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Antonella Arpa (@himorta)
> ...



Hola, creo que no te has fijado que el hilo se trasladó a:
Earth 2 - Fase II (Hilo de Burbuja.info)


----------



## Visrul (3 Abr 2022)

Por cierto @mulleixion ¿lo de State1 que estaba en Italia?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Abr 2022)

Alguien vio el video anoche?
En que quedó la pelea de gallos?

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Alguien vio el video anoche?
> En que quedó la pelea de gallos?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Yo lo ví con mucha atención.

A mi entender Shane machacó, pero no creo que ningún milenial lo reconozca. A partir de lo del tweet a los 20 minutos después ya estaba la discusión ganada.
No saben cuándo han perdido. Se creen los príncipes del mundo y del destino y suelen huir de todos los matices, así que ahora estarán de jajaja, brindándole al Sol, como hacen siempre.

¿O alguna vez has visto a un milenial ser elegante?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Abr 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo lo ví con mucha atención.
> 
> A mi entender Shane machacó, pero no creo que ningún milenial lo reconozca. A partir de lo del tweet a los 20 minutos después ya estaba la discusión ganada.
> No saben cuándo han perdido. Se creen los príncipes del mundo y del destino y suelen huir de todos los matices, así que ahora estarán de jajaja, brindándole al Sol, como hacen siempre.
> ...



Y del video se saca algo nuevo en claro?

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Y del video se saca algo nuevo en claro?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Unos minutos antes publicó otro video, de unos 7 minutos, en los que sí que hay bastantes detallitos....

No recuerdo todo. Lo que recuerdo:

- Recursos pronto, pronto.
- Habrá décimas de esencia.
- E2 sigue en su línea de no dejarse controlar por bancos de inversión de esos que lo pervierten todo.

El vídeo ese de 7 minutos está centrado básicamente en el token.



No ha interesado a nadie en el hilo.... Eso quiere decir que es muy interesante.
Póntelo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Abr 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Unos minutos antes publicó otro video, de unos 7 minutos, en los que sí que hay bastantes detallitos....
> 
> No recuerdo todo. Lo que recuerdo:
> 
> ...



Lo he estado viendo, mi inglés es un poco chapucero y solo entiendo el 80% de lo que dice, me confunde más que me ilustra.
Gracias 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Quijote (6 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Lo he estado viendo, mi inglés es un poco chapucero y solo entiendo el 80% de lo que dice, me confunde más que me ilustra.
> Gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk




¿Por qué no pruebas con los subtítulos esos automáticos?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Abr 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Por qué no pruebas con los subtítulos esos automáticos?



Es una buena idea, leyendo lo pillo más, los subtitulo de YouTube no me los traduce , no tengo ni idea de porque

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartal (12 Abr 2022)

@Elbrujo 

ALGUNA NOVEDAD???!!!


----------

